#ubuntu+1 2007-10-15
<cheatr> Could someone help me with a kernel panic error (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575894)
<heartsblood> are there any apps in linux that use light on drives?
<heartsblood> er wait no
<PovAddict> I tried to download 7.10-rc using jigdo, but I get 88 missing files
<heartsblood> lightscribe*
<hads> 'lo all. If anyone using Kubuntu would like to confirm a bug in dolphin for me that'd be great. It's bug 152788.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152788 in dolphin "Dolphin drag and drop targets wrong directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152788
<PovAddict> I can't find them on any mirror
<PovAddict> but I really dont want to download the whole iso from the beginning considering I'm missing only 88 files out of a few thousand
<PovAddict> for example pool/main/h/human-theme/human-theme_0.8_all.deb
<cheatr> Could someone help me with a kernel panic error (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575894)
<lee__> what the heck is a kernel panic error?
<PovAddict> "kernel failed when trying to panic" :P
<cheatr> lee__ I have no idea. Just some error when I try to boot up.
<_dan_> cheatr fix your dependency errors first
<cheatr> _dan_: I tried doing sudo dpkg --configure -a, but it doesn't work
<cheatr> is there anything else I can do?
<_dan_> yeah invesitage dependency, fix em per hand
<_dan_> after all, this is still beta for a few days :/
<lee__> erg
<cheatr> _dan_: Yeah, but the update caused hundreds of dependency errors. I can't fix them by hand. Is there any other way?
<lee__> lets see waht kindof info i can dig
<_dan_> maybe u updated at a bad time, first run apt-get update again && apt-get clean
<_dan_> try again
<_dan_> if that doenst work, u have t fix em by hand
<_dan_> but
<cheatr> _dan_: I'm running it now.
<_dan_> du a dpkg --confiugre -a and pastebin it
<_dan_> maybe error is somewhere else
<cheatr> _dan_: I'll do it after the apt-get clean
<_dan_> u need to do a dist-upgrade then
<lee__> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-302-1 cheatr this links for you
<cheatr> Here's the apt-get update && apt-get clean: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40661/
<_dan_> that otput i can imagine ;) apt-get dist-upgrade and dpkg --configure will be interresting
<_dan_> Failed to fetch http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/pculture.org/miro/linux/repositories/ubuntu/gutsy/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 64.50.238.52 80] 
<_dan_> that one might not be the optimum :/
<_dan_> is that repoof some special app? or normal ubuntu mirror?
<cheatr> Here's dpkg --configure -a: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40662/
<cheatr> _dan_ that deb line is for miro. I don't know where I got it from
<_dan_> apt-get install metacity-common for starters and paste output pls
<cheatr> and it won't even let me run dist-upgrade. It says I have to run dpkg --configure -a
<PovAddict> that mirror doesn't have gutsy
<PovAddict> http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/pculture.org/miro/linux/repositories/ubuntu/
<cheatr> root@ubuntu:/# apt-get install metacity-common
<cheatr> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<cheatr> I'll try removing the mrio line from sources.list and running apt-get update
<_dan_> thats a bit f.... up
<lee__> It like an over run error in windows
<bur[n] er> cheatr: you could run the dpkg --configure it says to
<lee__> only they use the term "panic"
<cheatr> bur[ner] : I already tried. I posted a link to pastebin that had the output
<_dan_> what happens uf u do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<cheatr> _dan_: same error as trying to install metacity
<cheatr> Just so you know, I'm running all these commands from a live cd that is chrooted to my gutsy install
<lee__> if i am wrong some one correct me ok
<_dan_> i wonder for example this line
<_dan_> Package evolution is not installed.
<_dan_> why wouldnt that be installed, u used ubuntu before?
<cheatr> _dan_ that's impossible. I use evolution as my email client
<_dan_> btw did u use compiz repositoys in feisty?
* PovAddict repeats hoping not to get flamed
<cheatr> _dan_: I tried out compiz in feisty. I probably never removed the sources.list line
<_dan_> trevino or amaranth repos?
<PovAddict> I tried to download 7.10-rc using jigdo, but I get 88 missing files, I can't find them on any mirror
<PovAddict> but I really dont want to download the whole iso from the beginning considering I'm missing only 88 files out of a few thousand
<_dan_> its being said that trevinho repos will mess on upgrade
<borovy3488> can you guys help me with editing the time and calendar?
<cheatr> _dan_: I have no idea what trevinho repos are
<_dan_> can u find out which compiz repo u used?
<borovy3488> I click to change the time properties, and it crashes the panel, but eventually shows up again. any ideas?
<PovAddict> how can I get the iso download finished?
<lee__> grr I hat having asthma...
<Ch1ppy> hey, has anyone else had trouble with Firefox/Firebug?
<PovAddict> jigdo seems to add some metadata, I tried to load the .tmp into bittorrent hoping it would redownload only missing pieces, but it said none of the pieces matched
<lee__> ?
<lee__> wahts the fire bug?
<PovAddict> firebug is an addon, lee
<Ch1ppy> Firebug, it's an extension
<Ch1ppy> yeah
<Vadi> Hello. If I upgrade to beta now, and when gutsy is officially released, will I need to do any more upgrades?
<PovAddict> and it hasn't caused me any trouble btw, it just helped me solve hundreds of problems on my webpages :)
<Ch1ppy> odd
<lee__> hmm havnt messed with fire fox
<PovAddict> actually...duh
<PovAddict> I have the wrong torrent
<Ch1ppy> Firefox wouldn't start when I updated, so I removed my settings and it started
<Ch1ppy> then I installed firebug, restarted firefox
<Ch1ppy> and it segfaulted
<borovy3488> how do I edit the time settings in gutsy
<lee__> saved for the time LiMaO helped me with it
<Vadi> Anyone?
<lee__> borovy3488 right click on the clock
<billytwowilly> and software raid gurus here? I have a raid 5 array that has 4 300 GB hard drives in it and I want to replace them with 4 500 GB drives. I think I can do this with the grow command by pulling out one hard drive at a time and rebuilding the array on 300 GB partitions on the 500 GB drives, then growing the reiserfs partition, but I'm not sure how exactly to do this..
<PovAddict> Vadi: most probably you will need to do upgrades, yeah... a few things would be fixed between beta and official release
<_dan_> cheatr whats dpkg -l|grep evo, see if u can find the volution binary /usr/bin   this is a weird error
<Vadi> But it won't be the same as from fiesty to gutsy, right?
<lee__> and adjust date an time
<lee__> or,,sync it with the net
<PovAddict> Vadi: hell no
<borovy3488> lee__: I do, but it crashes the panel, and restarts it. Maybe a locale problem?
<PovAddict> just a few packages with minor fixes
<Vadi> Right, okay. Thank you
<borovy3488> lee___: how do I make sure there are no packages missing in my upgrade again?  Do you know?
<lee__> Ouch,  that is out of me league
<lee__> eh LiMAo any ideas?
<borovy3488> lee__: could I just run the sudo upgrade command to make sure all the install packages are there?
<lee__> borovy3488 you can try it but, I don't know if it will help..tht is the first I have heard of that..but make sure you rport the bug, the team needs to know aht
<borovy3488> lee__: ok
<lee__> I am running Kubntu 64 bit
<borovy3488> lee__: what is the upgrade command again?
<lee__> borovy3488  sudo updat-manager -d
<lee__> that is if your running unbuntu
<lee__> I am not sure aht it is for anything els may its the same
<borovy3488> if I run that, will it just search for packages that I don't already have?  Yes, I'm running ubuntu
<lee__> there sould be an I con that comes up that should say upgrade..unless you already loaded it
<lee__> you do need to up date though to get the upgrade
<borovy3488> lee__: ok, thanks for the help man
<lee__> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc borovy3488
<lee__> tahts where oyu can down load the ISo
<lee__> borovy3488 do you know if your running a 64 bit processor or not?
<borovy3488> nope, good ole intel
<nosrednaekim> intel is 64 bit now too..
<PovAddict> intel makes 64bit processors too 
<lee__> I have an intel aswell, and its a 64 bit
<borovy3488> ok, no its i386 or whatever, its one of the old one's
<lee__> ehI have an EMT64 or something like that
<lee__> ooh
<lee__> oooooohhh old one lol I got ya lol
<nosrednaekim> I think EMT64 is the same as AMD64.
<PovAddict> 33mhz
<lee__> I think so, all I know is Iam running it lol
<nosrednaekim> lol
<lee__> grpahics have been extremly stabel
<lee__> oh wait, I  havnt maxed it out with the functions thoough in kubuntu
<borovy3488> ok, i think you guys have been misunderstanding my question.
<borovy3488> I am in Gutsy right now.  The only problem that I have is that my time is incorrect and it wont let me edit it.
<borovy3488> I think I'm missing a package or something
<borovy3488> is there a command I can run that shows me if I have missed a package during the install?
<borovy3488> cause there were a few errors, like locale and things like that
<borovy3488> someone on here has told me the command before but I forgot it
<PovAddict> change the date from the command line
<lee__> hm ok I just initiated my windows translucencely
<PovAddict> man date
<lee__> say hopw do we get the clock of 24 hour AKA Millitlary type time
<lee__> in kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> lee__: simple...right click the colck
<borovy3488> yes, but I also want to be able to see my calendar and things as well.  I actually use that stuff, which kinda sucks
<lee__> yeah I did that part lol
<nosrednaekim> dateand time format
<PovAddict> borovy3488: type 'cal' on the shell
<PovAddict> xD
<lee__> Oh duh is me...crosses his eyes
<borovy3488> what will that do, PovAddict
<orionr> anyone get desktop effects to work on a computer with an ATI card?
<PovAddict> borovy3488: show you the calendar
<nosrednaekim> oh... its not there..
<nosrednaekim> orionr: yup
<lee__> tahts wierd it didnt chage it
<borovy3488> PovAddict: but it is wrong.
<lee__> its still saying 17 :08
<orionr> nosrednaekim: did you have to change anything for it to work?
<nosrednaekim> orionr: you have to install XGL
<nosrednaekim> and the proprietary drivers
<defishguy> Hi.  Has anyone gotten the ipod touch to work with Gutsy yet?
<orionr> nosrednaekim: how do i do that? do you know what page i need?
<orionr> norednaekim: i did apt-cache search glx but idk which one i need
<nosrednaekim> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<borovy3488> can anyone give me the upgrade command, so I can see if I am missing any packages?
<nosrednaekim> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<jimmacdonald> borovy3488: supo apt-get upgrade
<nosrednaekim> lee__: huh...I can't find it.
<cheatr> _dan_: dpkg -l | grep evo does indeed show that I have evolution installed.
<cheatr> iHR evolution                                  2.11.92-0ubuntu1                      groupware suite with mail client and organiz
<borovy3488> jimmacdonald: thanks, I guess I was wrong. Not missing any packages
<nosrednaekim> lee__: AH! in time format...change it to "pH:MM...etc"
<borovy3488> I can't edit time and date, anyone have any suggestions? When I try to, it crashes my panel.
<lee__> did that lol
<_dan_> cheatr i suggest to boot an old kernel and not use life cd, just to be sure
<lee__> eh loggigng brb
<lee__> see if that changes it
<cheatr> _dan_: If i boot an old kernel, the login screen doesn't load. I get a colored background and a loading cursor.
<Colro> I'm sitting here with only firefox, pidgin, and xchat open and my cpu is sitting at 100% usage -- my computer seems to run fairly slow with ubuntu gutsy as compared to winXP as well...is there anything that could be causing this? it's entirely usable, and desktop effects run on full without even a bit of slowdown, but it's kind of annoying
<_dan_> cheatr but u cans witch to console right?
<cheatr> _dan_: yeah
<tesko> im getting a ton of errors from running pidgin through console
<_dan_> try dpkg --configure -a there and see if it has the same error, but thats just a wild guess, i have no clue what could have caused your error, did u interrupt the upgrade process somehow?
<nosrednaekim> Colro: run "top" in a terminal
<lee__> ahh tha twas the trick
<cheatr> _dan_: Also, if I do ls /usr/bin | grep evo, I can see the evolution binary
<lee__> ok you cant find what?
<nosrednaekim> lee__: ah...cool
<jimmacdonald> borovy3488: did you try  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Colro> norednaekim: want to join a different channel so that i can paste you the results without spamming the channel?
<_dan_> cheatr ok so we need to find out why apt thinks its not installed
<borovy3488> jimmacdonald: yea I tried both, with the same result
<nosrednaekim> !paste | Colro
<ubotu> Colro: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jimmacdonald> borovy3488: what makes you think your missing packages?
<lee__> yeah i had to log out and log back in
<nosrednaekim> Colro: what is the "top" process? trackerd?
<nosrednaekim> lee__: thats what an annoying little pop-up told me
<Colro> nautilus
<nosrednaekim> Colro: 0.o
<borovy3488> jimmacdonald: I can't edit the time and date.  at all.  when I click it, it crashes my panel.
<nosrednaekim> ok...pastebin it.
<Colro> my thoughts exactly =|
<lee__> that i don't know
<Colro> 1 second.
<lee__> i am new to his too
<jimmacdonald> your running the beta?
<Colro> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40666/
<borovy3488> jimmacdonald: yea, I'm running the release candidate
<jimmacdonald> did you do a dist upgrade or a new install?
<borovy3488> dist upgrade
<jimmacdonald> what repository are you connected to in update-manager?
<lee__> oh youl love this...it means that you ordered the cd instead of down loading it .....eh..
<lee__> did you key in infow?
<borovy3488> i'm not sure.  I just ran the command, and followed the prompts on screen
<nosrednaekim> Colro: do you have a file manager window upen?
<lee__> http://www.ubuntu.com/search/node/%22top%22+process%3F+trackerd%3F
<Colro> norednaekim: No.
<jimmacdonald> are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<lee__> at least that is what this is telling me
<borovy3488> ubuntu
<lee__> Me? i am using kubutu
<NeoGeo64> heh
<borovy3488> jimmacdonald: I'm using ubuntu
<DanaG> Is there a way to force gnome-power-manager, or xorg, to think I'm idle?
<lee__> erg
<lee__> ill get yoy to the sight
<WorkingOnWise> Does running compiz signifficantly degrade virtualbox vm performance?
<lee__> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing go with the beta fewer bugs
<lee__> or
<nosrednaekim> Colro: ah..ok, run, from the terminal "killall nautilus"
<jimmacdonald> borovy3488: go to system>administration>synaptic package manager
<borovy3488> jimmacdonald: k, im there
<lee__> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<lee__> this link will give yo fiesty
<Colro> norednaekim: well, that helped I suppose, but my CPU usage jumped right back up to 100% already
<Colro> norednaekim: trackerd is at the top this time though.
<lee__> from the sounds of things go with fiesty lol
<jimmacdonald> borovy3488: when that opens click on settings>repositories and tell me what it says for Download From:
<nosrednaekim> Colro: ah...
<lee__> <borovy3488> is  the stable one for sure
<lee__> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<borovy3488> jimmacdonald: Server for the United States
<lee__> i just got lucky thats all
<jimmacdonald> borovy3488: change it to main server.
<borovy3488> jimmacdonald: OK, then what?
<jimmacdonald> borovy3488: it may be that you got a bad package and they have already updated the main server and it just hasn't flowed out to the mirror's yet.
<lee__> download and burn th iso
<jimmacdonald> borovy3488: once you do that... click on close then update again.
<borovy3488> ok
<lee__> oh sorry
<nosrednaekim> Colro: well if you don'tlike tracker,there is a way to disable it.
<Colro> nosrednaekim: to be honest, I don't even know what it is other then the fact that it's apparently eating my cpu time alive with bbq sauce on top
<Konam> Tracker doesn't work fine here for sure
<lee__> oh isnt traker the thing that tracks the packages you use/?
<borovy3488> jimmacdonald: it still didn't install anything.
<Konam> but here isn't a performance thing
<nosrednaekim> Colro: lol... its the desktop search feature
<lee__> ah
<lee__> eh i dont have that lol
<Colro> why the hell is it using so much cpu time when I'm not searching for anything?
<jimmacdonald> have you reboot?
<Konam> hey, am I the only one getting blurry icons in the menus? at 1024x768 resolution
<jimmacdonald> s/reboot/rebooted?
<UnluckyMike> anyone using gutsy with a rt61 wireless chipset?
<savvas> borovy3488: before rebooting, if I may suggest something: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-panel
<jimmacdonald> savvas: good call. thank you.
<nosrednaekim> UnluckyMike: been hearing some bad reports on that
<nosrednaekim> Colro: its indexing your home directory
<savvas> jimmacdonald: time-admin is part of gnome-panel I think, that's why I asked him to do that :)
<CheeseGardener> in CCSM, where is the setting that makes a window maximise when you double click the title bar, rather than rolling up???
<WorkingOnWise> UnluckyMike: My Averatec laptop came with that card. After 2 days of no joy, I found a card fully supported by MadWiFi and boought it.
<jimmacdonald> savvas: understand... just trying to get the obvious out of the way first.
<UnluckyMike> nosrednaekim, yeah it's weird. It has never 100% worked, i usually just have to edit the network interfaces by hand. It appears to work now, it just changes the saved password at reboot.
<WorkingOnWise> UnluckyMike: rt61 is real unstable.
<borovy3488> savvas: i did those, now im rebooting
<UnluckyMike> WorkingOnWise, my rt61 has always worked I just have to use the old iwpriv to configure
<lee__> say is there an actual USB keyboard..eh not the kind that you type with but the kind that you play music wiht?
<CheeseGardener> where is the setting in CCSM to make a window maximise when you double click it?
<lee__> because this zysynth is pretty dasrn good
<borovy3488> OK, I'm back. it says that the gnome panel couldn't be downloaded
<WorkingOnWise> UnluckyMike: thats cool. I had no joy and couldn't find any solid help. Where were u 3 weeks ago man!? :)
<UnluckyMike> does anyone have any idea why network manager is changing my wpa password at reboot?
<borovy3488> savvas: it wouldn't let me download the gnome-panel
<UnluckyMike> WorkingOnWise, I've been around I try to help with the rt61 issues when I can
<borovy3488> savvas: said "it cannot be downloaded"
<DanaG> Changing wpa passphrase?
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps it can't connect, and is suggesting that the key is wrong.
<DanaG> Even if that's not the cause.
<UnluckyMike> DanaG, It's connected right now, just when it reboots it changes the password, the only reason I can tell is it won't connect, and it has like a 25 key pass phrase instead of the normal passphrase
<umer> hey guys, i've got a question, i just installed gutsy today, switching over from windows, and its the best version of ubuntu thus far, i am impressed and will stick around, if i can get this problem fixed. ive got a ho dv2213ca laptop, i think the sound card is a conexant, but i cant get sound to work
<jimmacdonald> borovy3488: hand on a sec...
<savvas> jimmacdonald: he left, meh
<jimmacdonald> hehe... I have joins turned off.
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps check the options for "encryption type" -- i.e. AES-CCMP or TKIP.
<savvas> and i was browsing the packages for gnome-panel :\ http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/gnome/gnome-panel
<jimmacdonald> savvas: could have been a problem with gnome-panel-data as well.
<savvas> true, very true
<khatahn> is there detailed information somewhere with what kinds of systems compiz is installed/enabled by default?
<jimmacdonald> savvas: that's what took me so long to answer I wanted to see the other packages that tied in.
<UnluckyMike> DanaG, it doesn't have that option in the network manager, i think it is a driver thing. It has the option in the network manager applet, but It was doing the same thing in the applet
<riotkittie> exit
<riotkittie> oops
<WorkingOnWise> Does running compiz signifficantly degrade virtualbox vm performance?
<DanaG> Hmm, I haven't noticed any slowdown.
<DanaG> However, I have been having the unrelated issues of Virtualbox eating CPU and sometimes randomly aborting,
<DanaG> .
<Audriil> I was redirected here; does someone know how to dist-upg to gutsy from kubuntu fiesty fawn?
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: Thanks for that. AFAIK, we must tolerate a bit of instability till Gutsy goes live?
<Audriil> Does someone know how to dist-upg to gutsy from kubuntu fiesty fawn?
<LjL> Audriil: i think do-release-upgrade is the official way, but it failed for me.
<DanaG> Well, development versions are "your mileage may vary."
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: Have you had issues with the vm, XP guest, hanging on bootup?
<lee__> well any one here tried any of the games?
<DanaG> If you'd rather quote ads for non-car stuff, you could say "Results not typical."
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG:  I like a bit-o-blood with my clock cycles... :)
<Audriil> <LjL> Thanks
<DanaG> Oh yeah, my XP VM does often hang at start, and require 4 or 5 times of 'killall -9 VirtualBox'  and then restarting the VM.
<DanaG> If I look in dmesg on the host, I'll see "General Protection Fault" in vboxdrv.
<kingrayray> hey uh, i just updated and after a reboot my X is alllll messed up. cant get above 640x480
<kingrayray> i have a geforce 6200 and the "low graphics mode" configure box seems to think i have a 6800.
<kingrayray> i checked xorg.conf and everything checks out
<Audriil> <LjL> funny:
<Audriil> audriil@kubuntu-box:~$ do-release-upgrade
<Audriil> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<Audriil> No new release found
<kingrayray> anybody seen that happen?
<LjL> Audriil: read the link that was given you... :)
<savvas> DanaG: #vbox ?
<lee__> Audrill how did yo get that e-mail adress?
<lee__> oh duh never mind
<lee__> that reminds me how do we configure the message mannage for msn?
<lee__> or is it the sameas hotmail?
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: It seems that the vm boot more reliably if I keep the vm in focus til it gets to the login screen.
<Audriil> <LjL> I'm doing that now; It's just funny.  Over six months of work put into Gutsy... and it's not found...
<LjL> Audriil, there's an option you have to give to that command.
<jimmacdonald> is there a package I can install to allow the music player to understand .wma files?
<lee__> yes
<UnluckyMike> Audriil, i think you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all the feisty's to gutsy and run update manager
<Audriil> <LjL> Ahh
<jimmacdonald> lee__: what's the name of it?
<Audriil> <LjL> Well, it's dling now, soo...
<lee__> but i can't rember what it it is...you have to set yo fetcher to locate sipported and non suported things
<lee__> erg i cant remebr the nae off the top of my head
<lee__> and its dowloading a rather large file atm
<jimmacdonald> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lee__> oh there yo go lol
<savvas> also ubuntu-restricted-extras :P
<lee__> up in the box  for the search key in .wma
<lee__> make sure that your in the view all
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one thing I do with Virtualbox:
<DanaG> I use Windowblinds with the Dogmax2a skin (the white-flag version).
<DanaG> That way, instead of having a poor attempt at matching Windows to Linux, I have Windows look visually distinct, yet still very nice.
<lee__> arthee any good 3d games that work with linux ?
<lee__> out of the box that is
<nosrednaekim> lee__: oh yeah... try bzflag.
<kingrayray> seriously, anybody having any X issues after updates? :(
<kingrayray> my "bulletproof x" seems to be rather wounded.
<lee__> hm thats in the program thingy?
<nosrednaekim> lee__: yup
<lee__> eh in the fetcher?
<lee__> ok
<nosrednaekim> fetcher?
<lee__> it dlin atm lol
<lee__> hmm this flight sim  will be intersting to see
<lee__> wahts bzflag about?
<kingrayray> its a tank game
<kingrayray> pretty fun
<lee__> ok
<nosrednaekim> yeah..flightgear is very nice
<lee__> yeah iam looking to put his thin trhough its paces now tha i am on 64 bit
<lee__> flight gear is the one i down loaded lol
<lee__> nothing like a good game to see if you can break the system
<kingrayray> try Quake 4
<kingrayray> lol
<nosrednaekim> lee__: do you have good 3d acceleration?
<lee__> quake 4/
<lee__> yes
<lee__> 128 mega btes worth of good
<nosrednaekim> :)
<lee__> well kinda its ati
<kingrayray> owww
<lee__> x300
<nosrednaekim> lee__: did you install the drivers?
<kingrayray> wow, i really wish i hadn't updated
<lee__> so far Iam handling the grapics that I have set up pretty well
<kingrayray> 800x600 is a useless resolution
<lee__> no
<lee__> I treid it an it killed my machine lol
<nosrednaekim> kingrayray: did you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<kingrayray> yes
<nosrednaekim> lee__: then you don't have very good 3d acceleration.
<kingrayray> im not new to fixing X, that's why i'm so frustrated
<kingrayray> xorg.conf checks out fine
<lee__> grr
<kingrayray> module's loaded
<nosrednaekim> kingrayray: yeah... i've heard the new "tool" is sometimes a major pain.
<lee__> well I have my system working ok atm lol
<kingrayray> i just booted up and it destroyed everything
<lee__> ouch'
<kingrayray> although at 800x600 compiz is really fast
<kingrayray> everything works, i just cant get my native 1600x1200
<lee__> when the stable release comes out then Ill try the drivers
<lee__> I have the ati drivers bt after i loaded it I got a black screen
<nosrednaekim> kingrayray: humm do you have your video card's drivers installed?
<kingrayray> yeah
<kingrayray> nvidia
<lee__> on unbuntu, It ws only regestring 32 of 128
<kingrayray> and i have acceleratoin and everything
<jdrake> I gave NetworkManager a restart command, and it worked to fix it so it would connect to my wireless after a sleep. But now it is taking 100% cpu (approx.) and it did this last night as well. Any ideas on what is causing this?
<lee__> and gutsy really messed up
<kingrayray> just no resolutions, i'm thinking its a monitor issue
<nosrednaekim> kingrayray: odd odd...can you just uninstall the stupid bullet-proof X?
<lee__> so should I enable the card or not?
<kingrayray> i'd love to just roll back to my packages from a few hours ago
<lee__> and if so how do I recover form the blod
<nosrednaekim> lee__: use the restricted-manager
<lee__> ??
<fryguy> I installed the compiz control panel and emerald, and now emerald is taking over window decoration for me.  How can I make metacity be my window manager again?
<lee__> tht means don touch right lol
<kingrayray> lee__: no, its a program to manage drivers
<joshjosh> fryguy, Alt+F2 then type metacity --replace
<lee__> ok
<kingrayray> lee_: run restricted-manager
<nosrednaekim> but that will get rid of compiz I think..
<kingrayray> from a terminal or run command dialog
<kingrayray> nosrednaekim: shouldn't
<kingrayray> or you can try um
<lee__> so instead of loading the ati drivers i have, let it load load its own?
<kingrayray> what is it.. gtk-window-manager or something?
<kingrayray> no, gtk-window-decorator.
<fryguy> joshjosh: will this stay in effect for future sessions now?
<lee__> when I clcik on the card
<nosrednaekim> lee__:  yeah.
<joshjosh> fryguy, Not sure. I haven't done it before. But that command should work. You could add it to your sessions.
<fryguy> joshjosh: the command did work, I'll look into session management some more, thanks
<joshjosh> fryguy, Not a problem!
<lee__> its saying ati
<lee__> and then flgrx
<lee__> going to ad min mode
<nosrednaekim> lee__: ok.... enable it.
<lee__> eh I think its already in enable, its says at 256 meg
<lee__> greyed though
<nosrednaekim> greyed?
<gentoon> Can someone help me upgrade from fiesty please?
<Viking667> hello all. I'm on Kubuntu feisty, how do I enable adept to upgrade to gutsy? (I clicked on "Full Upgrade", but that didn't seem to do anything much.
<fryguy> hrmm, metacity --replace removes all of the compiz effects as well.  I was using compiz + metacity fine, and then I restarted X and now it uses emerald + compiz and I can't get back to metacity + compiz.  Any ideas
<lee__> yeah the in fact its saying standard or propietary and taht all geyed
<joshjosh> Viking667, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52
<lee__> its already enabled
<Viking667> thank you. I'll look that up
<joshjosh> fryguy, hmm. that's strange.
<joshjosh> fryguy, Is compiz in your sessions?
<lee__> oh wait
<nosrednaekim> Viking667: the most stable way is from the command line
<fryguy> joshjosh: yes
<nosrednaekim> Viking667: the adept updater seems to be pretty broken by all accounts
<philip_> I need to install the Java Runtime Environment...which package should I install?
<Viking667> nosrednaekim: sounds like "apt-get dist-update" again?
<lee__> eh iam not sure waht to think of all this...try to find my driver main icon thingy
<nosrednaekim> Viking667: pretty much :)
<joshjosh> i'm installed kubuntu RC1...but can't get flash to work. I've downloaded the kubuntu restricted packages. And i've also tried installing flashplugin-nonfree via terminal, and I still get no flash. Anyone have any idea what the problem is?
<lee__> aside from hte one in the settings
<nosrednaekim> joshjosh: hmmm worked for me..
<joshjosh> ok. i see the problem. the website i'm trying to use is using flash 9. I must have an earlier version.
<Viking667> thank you. Darn.
<savvas> joshjosh: flashplugin-nonfree gives you the latest flash 9
<joshjosh> hmm
<savvas> joshjosh: did you restart your browser? 32-bit or 64-bit?
<joshjosh> 32 bit.
<joshjosh> yes i restarted
<joshjosh> i can watch youtube videos, but can't watch this website. it says i require flash 9
<nosrednaekim> joshjosh: are you using firefox or konqueror?
<joshjosh> firefox
<nosrednaekim> joshjosh: oh.. you can watch youtube?
<joshjosh> yes.
<savvas> joshjosh: in the browser address bar type this: about:plugins
<savvas> it will give you info about the plugin, loaded or not
<joshjosh> it's 9.0 r48 and it's enabled.
<joshjosh> I could view thsi website on my last install. this is wacky.
<lee__> eh I thinks its already configured
<nosrednaekim> joshjosh: did you try konqueror?
<joshjosh> doesn't work for konq either
<fryguy> when I restart x though it comes up with the wrong decorator again though
<joshjosh> i'm going to remove it and reinstall.
<joshjosh> the website i'm trying to use it http://www.justin.tv
<DanaG> Oh yeah, now Compiz defaults to Emerald.
<joshjosh> ok. i got it working. thanks guys
<DanaG> What I did to change that: sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/emerald
<DanaG> Makes emerald not executable, and thus not used.
<Colro> is the virtualbox in gutsy's repos broken?
<nosrednaekim> joshjosh: NP
<Colro> Ss the virtualbox in gutsy's repos broken? I keep getting this error when I try to boot virtual machines: " VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Re-setup the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root. "
<DanaG> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Colro> I tried that, command not found
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> I just installed the non-OSE version from the Feisty deb on their web site.
<savvas> Colro: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<DanaG> Oh yeah, do dpkg --list-files virtualbox-ose
<DanaG> See if it's missing.
<Colro> savvas: command isn't found
<Colro> alright, will do
<Colro> 1 minute
<savvas>  * Usage: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv {start|stop|restart|status|setup}
<savvas> :p
<savvas> Colro: virtualbox-ose or virtualbox ?
<Colro> ose
<savvas> maybe that's why
<savvas> the open source edition has some "cut-backs"
<BHSPitMonkey> hey guys
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm doing a feisty to gutsy upgrade right now via update-manager -c -d
<SoBoredLol> how do i recompile my terminal?
<BHSPitMonkey> it keeps saying x package could not be installed
<savvas> BHSPitMonkey: update-manager -d
<SoBoredLol> kernel*
<savvas> BHSPitMonkey: you then click check and after that you upgrade to gutsy
<Hegemon> need hellp
<BHSPitMonkey> savvas, indeed
<BHSPitMonkey> among the packages it says it could not install are baseutils, bash, adduser, passwd, ...
<Hegemon> trying to install gutsy
<SoBoredLol> how do i recompile my kernel/mouse driver?????
<BHSPitMonkey> they say "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured"
<Hegemon> but it keeps saying
<Hegemon> "Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.nl'
<Hegemon> Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2 Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.nl'
<Hegemon> Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.nl'
<Hegemon> "
<savvas> BHSPitMonkey: yeah, but try without -c
<BHSPitMonkey> savvas, what does -c do?
<BHSPitMonkey> it's not in the manpage
<nosrednaekim> Hegemon: remove that line from your sources.list
<BHSPitMonkey> I just parrotted the command from various web articles describing the process
<savvas> Hegemon: that looks like a third party repository for wine
<BHSPitMonkey> cupsys, ssl-cert
<Hegemon> where's sources.list again?
<BHSPitMonkey> Hegemon, /etc/apt
<|neon|> have ne1 installed gutsy using the intel ichr9 on a RAID 0 , i know is softraid aka fakeraid but isn't there a way to get the 2 drives setup as RAID 0 using Linux Raid
<BHSPitMonkey> Hegemon, or just go to System>Administration>Software Sources
<savvas> BHSPitMonkey: it checks for new devel releases, but that it done with the check button better
<savvas> BHSPitMonkey: you could alternatively try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Xiro> would anyone be willing to assist me with a guide/tutorial to get suspend/hibernate working with gutsy on my sony vaio SZ650 laptop? this is keeping me from wanting to run ubuntu
<Hegemon> thnaks
<nosrednaekim> Xiro: debugging that is awful hard.
<BHSPitMonkey> savvas, you're acting as if I haven't started the upgrade yet
<Hegemon> lets see if that works
<BHSPitMonkey> savvas, I get the feeling I'm going to walk away from this with a borked install
<Xiro> nosrednaekim: is there much luck with it?
<nosrednaekim> Xiro: its ALL luck ;)
<savvas> BHSPitMonkey: I have a feeling you're trying to upgrade to a non-stable release yet :) you should know the risks
<Xiro> nosrednaekim: it worked perfectly on my HP laptop, but my wife uses that laptop for school, I needed it to work on my sony vaio, but sony is closed about their hardware and is making this a very painful process to figure out
<BHSPitMonkey> savvas, I do, and I was prepared for the worst, but it is reasonable of me to hold a release candidate to a high standard
<BHSPitMonkey> and to report problems I'm having with a supported upgrade mechanism
<nosrednaekim> Xiro: indeed. such is the problem. first, I would uninstall all proprietary drivers (ATI/nvidia)
<savvas> BHSPitMonkey: I did a clean install, I have a separate partition for /home and formatted the / root partition and all is well
<BHSPitMonkey> savvas, as do I
<BHSPitMonkey> except for the clean install part.
<Xiro> nosrednaekim: i have spent hours looking for online guides and it seems that the only solution is to wait for this group of people who is collecting vaio information to write scripts to do it in gutsy
<BHSPitMonkey> which I may have to do if this isntall gets fubar
<Xiro> nosrednaekim: some sort of stickied thread on the forums
<nosrednaekim> Xiro: yeah...probably. see if the group needs any help. thats the best way to speed the process :)
<Xiro> nosrednaekim: im not sure how i could be of any help other than posting my info
<Xiro> nosrednaekim: it seems i may just have to wait before making the move to ubuntu :S
<nosrednaekim> Xiro: yeah :(
<Xiro> nosrednaekim: its a shame too, my friend has gutsy working perfectly on his dell laptop and it looks gorgeous
<nosrednaekim> ah... did it come with ubuntu?
<Xiro> nosrednaekim: nope..he bought one of those business solution cheap laptops
<nosrednaekim> ah. ok
<Xiro> nosrednaekim: day it came he wiped vista and installed ubuntu
<savvas> Xiro: dell supports ubuntu oem
<Xiro> savvas: i am running a sony vaio laptop
<Hegemon> stupid question
<Hegemon> I fi upgrade to the beta now
<savvas> either way, dell's hardware is probably carefully selected and supported
<Hegemon> will i have to up grade on the 18 th again?
<nosrednaekim> Hegemon: nope
<Xiro> yea sony doesnt play well with linux :S
<Hegemon> ok
<nosrednaekim> Hegemon: just normal updates
<Hegemon> ahh
<Hegemon> ok
<Hegemon> good
<savvas> Xiro: my sony ericsson mobile does :P
<maek> is is possible to remove gimp without removing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<Xiro> savvas: lol my vaio SZ650 doesnt :(
<Xiro> savvas: i did some google searching and it seems a lot of people are having the same problems as i am getting basic functionality to work
<savvas> maek: why? it can't fit in your partition?
<BHSPitMonkey> Could not install the upgrades   The upgrade aborts now. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).   Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport.   installArchives() failed
<BHSPitMonkey> :(
<BHSPitMonkey> off to launchpad I suppose
<Xiro> dont you just hate when the only operating system that your computer supports is vista...makes you feel so dirty..
<nosrednaekim> Xiro: lol
<savvas> maek: it's 10mb I think without its help file
<Hegemon> lol
<maek> savvas: ok, good call. No real reason to then. just wondering about trimming the fat. thanks
<savvas> maek: I don't think you'll be able to without loosing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage :\ the apps are what makes the ubuntu-desktop. you could install ubuntu-minimal however and build on that
* tonyyarusso may know this - reas up
<maek> savvas: whats ubuntu-minimal?
<savvas> maek: apt-cache show ubuntu-minimal
<maek> savvas: what I was doing was installing server and building up from there but im getting problems with this new laptop.
<tonyyarusso> maek: a) Why do you want to remove Gimp?  b) do you have a specifc reason not to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<savvas> you'll have to install gnome/kde from apt-get manually though heh
<maek> savvas: im using wmii, so I dont need gnome/kde
<tonyyarusso> oh
<tonyyarusso> If you're not using Gnome, there's really no reason for ubuntu-desktop then ;)
<maek> tonyyarusso: I dont need gimp, dont use it and Im just worried about ripping out meta packages
<savvas> maek: I don't own a laptop, sorry :)
<maek> tonyyarusso: oh. thanks.
<maek> savvas: smart move :)
<Psi-Jack> I'm having a serious problem with Evolution. I cannot make any appointments at all, and when I try to do so from the "New" button, I get this error: Unable to open the calendar 'Personal' for creating events and meetings.
<tonyyarusso> maek: Fair enough.  The purpose of ubuntu-desktop is to help automate installation of new packages during upgrades, but if you're not using Gnome, you're not using the stuff it's pulling in anyway.
<Xiro> maek: if not using gnome/kde, just install debian sarge net installer...its ubuntu minus all the stuff....
<maek> Xiro: minus all the friendly ;)
<tonyyarusso> Xiro: That would give you debian, which isn't binary compatible.
<jordan_U> update manager has frozen for me, just after clicking to install the latest updates, but I don't think ( can't remember for sure ) that it has asked me for my password yet. And dpkg has not set a lock yet.
<Xiro> maek: ehh wasnt sure what you were using it for, i use debian sarge for networking mainly
<tonyyarusso> However, you can use the !alternate CD, choose "Install a command-line system", and that will give you ubuntu-minimal.
<maek> Xiro: yeah, my file server at home is running debian.
<Psi-Jack> This is a fairly fresh install of Ubuntu Gutsy RC, too.
<tonyyarusso> It's not fully graphical like the desktop CD, but it's pretty easy to understand ncurses menus.
<maek> tonyyarusso: thanks. I didnt know about that option, seems better then installing server
<tonyyarusso> maek: yeah - I actually personally prefer the alternate CD for all of my installations, just to bypass all the prettiness and get right to the point ;)  (plus it can do LVM and RAID)
<savvas> maek: the server edition has a lot of stuff for servers, I don't think you'll need any of them on a laptop, like http daemon (to host websites?) :P
<maek> tonyyarusso: I will look into the alt cd, thanks.
* jordan_U <3 alternate install
* tonyyarusso ran his blog off of his laptop for a while, but you can ignore the weird people... ;)
<BHSPitMonkey> hey tonyyarusso
* tonyyarusso waves
<maek> savvas: yeah, Ive been running 7.04 server on my old laptop for a while now, lots of stuff to turn off and lots of stuff to add. PITA
<Davy_Jones> hi
<maek> having a mobile lamp stack is nice for testing work
<Davy_Jones> i tried to install ubuntu studio 7.1 and i got this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40669/
<Davy_Jones> any ideas?
<Davy_Jones> this is the RC
<BHSPitMonkey> Davy_Jones, well. for starters, it's 7.10 ;)
<Davy_Jones> i don't know what difference it makes but whatever
<CheeseGardener> I'm having problems with Open Office 2.3, getting it to print on Gutsy.
<BHSPitMonkey> (standard decimal rules don't apply to Ubuntu version naming)
<Psi-Jack> Okay...
<Psi-Jack> Dangit.
<Psi-Jack> How do I completely trash evolution's setup and re-built it from scratch, at least?
<BHSPitMonkey> Davy_Jones, I'm in the middle of an upgrade and nothing's working, so I can't pull up your paste unfortunately
<Psi-Jack> I tried mv ~/,evolution ~/.evolution.off
<Psi-Jack> but it still pulls up.. Stuff....
<letalis> anyone get a working framebuffer console yet?
<Davy_Jones> BHSPitMonkey: basically it says it cannot fetch the kernel from the cd for some reason
<BHSPitMonkey> Davy_Jones, (It goes by year and month;  7 for 2007 and 10 for October.)
<nosrednaekim> Psi-Jack: do you have a program called "creationism" on your computer?
<BHSPitMonkey> Davy_Jones, and you are trying to install from the CD, correct?
<bqmassey> i'd like to install the Avant bar .. how'd i go about doin that?
<nosrednaekim> !AWM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Davy_Jones> BHSPitMonkey: yes
<nosrednaekim> !AWN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BHSPitMonkey> !avant-window-manager
<savvas> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> bqmassey: google it.. there is a tuturial
<savvas> :(
<bqmassey> ok
<BHSPitMonkey> erm
<nzero> ok two questions. 1 is there an ATI control panel for ubuntu and 2 whats a good animate quick launcher, like the one on mac osx that sits at the bottom?
<BHSPitMonkey> !info avant-window-manager
<ubotu> Package avant-window-manager does not exist in gutsy
<DanaG> I tried it for about 15 minutes, then said, "baah, I don't need it".
<DanaG> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<CheeseGardener> is anyone else having problems with open office 2.3 and printing?
<Psi-Jack> nosrednaekim: Hmmm..
<BHSPitMonkey> Davy_Jones, tried the people in #ubuntustudio?
<jordan_U> Should I just kill update-manager or is there something I should do to get more info for a bug report first?
<Psi-Jack> nosrednaekim: Doesn't tab-complete in bash.
<nzero> cheeesegardner: update system
<Davy_Jones> BHSPitMonkey: it's dead there
<Powerking89670> night all
<maek> bqmassey: http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/UbuntuFeistyHowTo?t=anon
<CheeseGardener> my system is updated.
<nzero> do it again
<bqmassey> thanks maek
<Davy_Jones> BHSPitMonkey: do you come here often?
<maek> bqmassey: np
<BHSPitMonkey> Davy_Jones, checksum and verify your CD?
<nzero> cups an openoffice just got updated
<nosrednaekim> nzero: yes there is an ATI control center, and try AWN, or kooldock for kde
<BHSPitMonkey> Davy_Jones, I'm always in here, but I don't come here entirely too often.
<nzero> thANKS
<Davy_Jones> BHSPitMonkey: is it common to see people having problems with their kernels not able to be fetched?
<BHSPitMonkey> haven't been watching, sorry
<BHSPitMonkey> Davy_Jones, might want to try plugging your error into google
<CheeseGardener> it says my system is up to date.
<nzero> is the ati control panel in the stock repos
<Davy_Jones> BHSPitMonkey: i don't think i'll be able to get something, but doesn't hurt to try
<nzero> hmm
<nosrednaekim> nzero: yeah
<Psi-Jack> nosrednaekim: Why, what is creationism?
<nzero> cool
<nosrednaekim> Psi-Jack: haha... it was a joke... osrry
<CheeseGardener> when I clicked check it came up with other stuff
<CheeseGardener> so we'll see.
<Psi-Jack> Okay. I'm not here for jokes. :p
<nosrednaekim> Creationism is the Idea that God created humans etc
<Psi-Jack> I'm here, cause Evolution is failing miserably. :p
<Psi-Jack> heh
<jimmacdonald> so use thunderbird.
<Psi-Jack> jimmacdonald: Do you think Evolution ONLY has email? No it doesn't. :p
<baked>  hey, sorry to bother you w/ a simple question like this. I am having trouble with bug #106418, but it says its fixed.  I wanted to try the latest kernel, is there a way to install the latest kernel from dev through apt-get?
<noah_> I just upgraded to gutsy today and my sound went caput
<Psi-Jack> Sheash. Don't tell me what to use! You're just being rude by doing that.
<Psi-Jack> I'm trying to use Evolution for SCHEDULES!
<nosrednaekim> bug 106410
<nosrednaekim> bug 106418
<nosrednaekim> huh.... seems the bot is down
<IdleOne> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
<hydrogen> bug #106418
<IdleOne> bug #106418
<hydrogen> shrug
<hydrogen> oh well
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<IdleOne> is it a launchpad bug?
<Psi-Jack> No, Evolution will not let me create any Calendar appointments.
<Psi-Jack> I'm having a serious problem with Evolution. I cannot make any appointments at all, and when I try to do so from the "New" button, I get this error: Unable to open the calendar 'Personal' for creating events and meetings.
<Davy_Jones> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<IdleOne> hydrogen: [22:11:30]  <ubotu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out
<nzero> hey how do i access the ati control panel
<hydrogen> yep.
<hydrogen> I got the same thing
<nzero> Ubotu:ping
<ubotu> pong
<nzero> robots are cool
<IdleOne> bot is fine it's launchpad that is messing up heh
<baked> yea
<baked> thats the bug i am experiencing right now
<nzero> hey how do i access the ati control panel?
<Davy_Jones> i wish bash was as intuitive as ubotu
<baked> sorry, i didn't know a bug was telling you information
<nosrednaekim> nzero: should be in the menu
<IdleOne> nzero: dont play to muchwith the bot in the #ubuntu's or the ops get mad and set ubotu +killermode
<nzero> hmmm not seeing it
<baked> does anyone have an answer to my question here?
<Davy_Jones> baked: apt should take care of any upgrades
<nosrednaekim> nzero: I forget its name..
<Psi-Jack> So, does anyone know .. Well first of all, why, Evolution's not working, out of the box, for me, but is for my brother on his computer.. And how to fix it or wipe it and restart over, just Evolution? ;)
<nosrednaekim> Psi-Jack: did you delete the evolution config files?
<Psi-Jack> nosrednaekim: I deleted ~/.evolution yes
<nosrednaekim> oh. well I don't use gnome, so IDK.
<Psi-Jack> It just re-created it and still had the "Schedule" calendar I made from before I deleted it, so it was obviously not done. LOL
<Psi-Jack> Still, of course, not working.
<SoBoredLol> how can i recompile my mouse driver (synaptic)
<kevinO> whats the command to upgrade from fiesty to gutsy?
<nzero> none right now
<nzero> download gutsy iso from site
<nzero> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<defcon> ralink rt73 still doesnt work out of the box in gutsy, works fine in other os's like fedora/pclinuxos... this hasnt worked since pre-feisty
<noah_> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has had sound issues with gutsy and nVidia MCP51
<kevinO> there is because I have done it before i just forgot the command
<defcon> plenty of bug reports filed, its a blueprint and gutsy is going to be released yet flawed again
<jsubl2> noah_, that is what i have and it seems ok so far
<IdleOne> !upgrade | kevinO
<ubotu> kevinO: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kevinO> thanks
<kevinO> is that server down i canot get to it?
<IdleOne> kevinO: seems all ubuntu servers are having issues at the momment
<kevinO> ok
<nzero> i installed fglrx control panel and its just missing in action
<noah_> jsubl2_, so it probably doesn't have much to do with the sound card then i imagine...
<nosrednaekim> nzero: try "dpkg -l <package name>"
<nosrednaekim> that should tell you the executable
<jsubl2> noah_, i just had to edit preference of the mixer and add some channels to raise the audio level on.  then it was fine
<jsubl2> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<noah_> yeah, that's the one
<nosrednaekim> noah_: you may have to erase some alsa config files
* nosrednaekim forgets where they are though
<noah_> I gave that a shot
<jsubl2> mine is out of the box.  I did not edit anything manually
<Psi-Jack> Is there more to Evolution than ~/.evolution?
<lamalex> Hey, is anyone having problems with flash crashing firefox?
<lamalex> it's happening to me with FF2 and FF3
<noah_> nosrednaekim_ would you be referring to ~/.asoundrc* ?
<ISS_Student> If I can run fgl_glxgears should I be able to run beryl?
<lee__> OK NOW IWANT IT FIXED
<lee__> on back up drive
<nomasteryoda> ISS_Student, that depends on the video card
<lee__> and I have the other drive mounted
<noah_> jsubl2_, for some reason i'm getting a no gstreamer plugin or device found error
<nomasteryoda> intel, ati and nvidia should let it work...
<lee__> no it crashed my system
<lee__> all i get is a black screen
<jsubl2> noah_, how and what are you playing ogg with rhythmbox or??
<SoBoredLol> how do i recompile my kernel/mouse driver?????
<lee__> so can some on please hel;p me restore it to where at least it will strt up
<frostburn> SoBoredLol, are you using your own custom kernel?
<SoBoredLol> no
<frostburn> then you don't need to recompile?
<SoBoredLol> i am using 7.10 that i downloaded yesterday and my dmesg is filled with messages like
<noah_> jsubl2_, i'm actually not even trying to play anything right now i got that error from the volume control at the top
<vasuvi> Is there any way to find out what interrupts are being used by which device?
<SoBoredLol> one sec lemme get the paste url
<noah_> jsubl2_, "at the top" meaning in my top panel
<lee__> can some please send me a scrit to reset kubuntu to its origional setting with out the drivers activated
<SoBoredLol> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40596/
<jsubl2> noah_, did you install the rc?  that is what i am running
<SoBoredLol> frostburn, check out that ubuntu paste url i get a new one of them about every 10-16mins....
<lee__> eh is there a pste to help me get my system back online
<frostburn> SoBoredLol, and this didn't happen in older kernels?
<wastedfluid> has anyone figurd out s2disk on gutsy?  having lots of problems with it.
<lee__> my drive is mounted
<SoBoredLol> nope
<jsubl2> noah_, i am also using the 64bit
<SoBoredLol> only started happening when i upgraded to 7.10.....
<ISS_Student> I'm running RC and On the Beta I installed KDE and a bunch of extras and it killed my Wireless so I'm wondering if I should try KDE again or just stick with Gnome
<SoBoredLol> i did a fresh install twice now frostburn
<lee__> then can some one come into my system and take alook at the ati drivers and see i what I need to chagne?
<nomasteryoda> wastedfluid, it should be using your swap partition... if you made it big enough...
<nomasteryoda> that is how mine works
<noah_> jsubl2_, rc?
<noah_> jsubl2_, oh, yes me as wel
<lee__> if you do KDE Dont screw with the drivers or youl have nothing
<nomasteryoda> lee__, what drivers?
<savvas> SoBoredLol: try this: sudo modprobe psmouse
<lee__> thise friggin ati drivers for when I enabled the friggin card
<nomasteryoda> ah
<lee__> I don't want to have to relaod
<SoBoredLol> how do i unprobe it?, i need my scroller back :)
<nomasteryoda> ati can rot in card oblivion at this point...
<nomasteryoda> rmmod psmouse
<lee__> well I want to know how to reverse it
<earlmred> hmm
<savvas> SoBoredLol: rmmod psmouse
<earlmred> firefox keeps crashing when i try to save a file from a webpage
<frostburn> SoBoredLol, submit a bug report and use an older kernel, or if you want compile your own kernel, there's a few good guides on that.  im not sure what custom patches are used with ubuntu
<savvas> ah sorry nomasteryoda :P
<earlmred> but not if i right click and say save link as...
<jsubl2> noah_, in a terminal window type id and make sure you are in the audio group
<lee__> if theres any ke codes that will get me to the screen so i can uncheck it
<SoBoredLol> frostburn, i sent one..., and how do i get an older one via apt?
<lee__> fine Ill pick at it  myself
<letalis> anyone had any luck getting a framebuffer console working with nvidia cards?
<lee__> maybe Ill soe kind a dammage to where it will have to revert back to its origional state
<CheeseGardener> I'm still having problems with open office.  When I go to print something, it freezes on me in gutsy.  I updated my system completely too.
<letalis> i attempted it last time and got black screens
<jimmacdonald> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frostburn> SoBoredLol, there should be 3-4 different kernels in your grub menu, if not you can install them via synaptic under linux-image-2.6.22-whatever
<letalis> on a setting that worked prior to using gutsy
<savvas> CheeseGardener: did you reboot after the lastest openoffice updates?
<CheeseGardener> No
<lamalex> anyone able to help?
<noah_> jsubl2_, could you tell me how to get there?
<orphean> dsf
<lee__> ok I have my hard drive mounted can some at least give a script so that I can manualy change it
<savvas> CheeseGardener: well try reboot and try again, some of the changes require an X restart. Otherwise, a bug report might be nice: http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<CheeseGardener> ok
<lee__> wait all unbunto is the same for its hard ware right
<savvas> SoBoredLol: fixed?
<lee__> wahts the commnd line for editing the drivers
<savvas> SoBoredLol: or disabled for that matter :P
<lee__> I can cut and paste waht I had save
<lee__> from unbuntu
<SoBoredLol> savvas, i need my touchpad (lol)
<SoBoredLol> so lets not disable it :)
<jsubl2> noah_, is that logged in as the user id u setup during installation
<SoBoredLol> i am downloading a new kernel :)
<savvas> SoBoredLol: well.. modprobe actually enables it
<jsubl2> noah_, applications - accessories -- terminal..  then when it comes up type id and hit enter
<SoBoredLol> can i recompile the mouse pad driver?
<SoBoredLol> it is a synaptic mouse pad
<savvas> SoBoredLol: do this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r`
<noah_> jsubl2_, thanks
<umer> hello everyone, i am having a problem. i am using ubuntu gutsy, release candidate, i have an hp laptop and the sound of the built in speakers or the headphones isnt working. also i have a usb soundblaster sound card. originally it was giving sound prefectly fine, however now any sound that is played either stutters or there is static. also, for the usb sound card, in volume control the master volume will not stay linked, the left
<umer>  channel goes all they way down to 0 whenever i try to increase or decrease the volume
<umer> i was wondering if someone would be able to help me out
<jsubl2> noah_, np.. good luck
<SoBoredLol> ok time to reboot :)
<umer> hello, is anyone able to help me out?
<savvas> umer: cat /proc/asound/cards
<umer>  0 [NVidia         ] : HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<umer>                       HDA NVidia at 0xc0000000 irq 22
<umer>  1 [MP3            ] : USB-Audio - Sound Blaster MP3+
<umer>                       Creative Labs Sound Blaster MP3+ at usb-0000:00:0b.1-3.1, full speed
<umer> savvas, thats the result i get when i do that
<lee__> ok how do I get wrtie permissions?
<Centaur5> Some point in time bluetooth has gotten screwed up and my laptop doesn't appear to see my bluetooth usb adapter.  What can I do?
<fryguy> any way to get sound working with firefox/flash without having to close every other application using sound?
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Got Evolution working. Heh
<lee__> soome can you please tell me how I can get write permissions
<savvas> umer: try this: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<savvas> umer: any output?
<Psi-Jack> Now, I just got 1 problem left. Since I enabled the Nvidia restricted drivers, Switching to tty1, or any text console... Blanks my screen, and powers down my monitor, instead of giving me a text console.
<jsubl2> Psi-Jack, so what was the secret to fixing it
<umer> savvas: no output
<savvas> umer: ok now type alsamixer
<savvas> umer: it should run alsamixer with no errors, right?
<umer> savvas: it runs it with no errors
<umer> card = hda nvidia
<savvas> umer: press right arrow on your keyboard
<Psi-Jack> jsubl2: I had to delete ~/.evolution and ~/.gconf/applications/evolution. AND THEN restart Gnome.
<umer> chip= cx20549 (venice)
<umer> okay?
<umer> pressed right, now it selected pcm
<savvas> umer: then press down or up arrow, see if the volume changes
<umer> it does
<savvas> umer: ok press Esc
<umer> savvas: done
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know about the video issue when switching to a text console?
<savvas> umer: you use gnome/ubuntu or kde/kubuntu ?
<umer> gnome/ubuntu
<CheeseGardener> I restarted, and my open office still crashes when I go to print things in Gutsy.
<jsubl2> Psi-Jack, i just did control-alt-f1 then ctrl-alt-f7 and it seemed fine
<CheeseGardener> does anyone know what this problem could be?  Why open office is crashing when I go to print things?
<kingrayray> if anybody recalls my X issues from before, a dpkg-reconfigure followed by a reboot seems to have resolved the situation
<savvas> umer: ok close all your music apps, and after that open one and play an mp3 file or something
<Psi-Jack> jsubl2: Hmmm. I do that, and the screen is so wacked out distorted and unsuable.
<Psi-Jack> unusable.
<Psi-Jack> And then the monitor turns off cause it's out of sync.
<savvas> CheeseGardener: well I think a but report would be a good move: bugs.ubuntu.com
<Creationist> Can I not install a 686 kernel from the repositores in Gutsy?
<jsubl2> how about if you hit the auto adjust on the monitor when you are there
<umer> savvas: its playing, however its using the usb soundcard, but the alsamixer was controlling the built in sound card
<umer> savvas: and even the music it is playing, its staticcy
<Creationist> I read a little tip that suggested doing that because it would support SMP and multi-threading CPUs
<savvas> Creationist: -generic now
<CheeseGardener> ok
<Creationist> So what is the difference between the packages "linux-image" and "linux-image-generic"?
<savvas> Creationist: no idea, I use generic :) I think the generic is there for people that were using -386 or other kernels
<|neon|> can i install ubuntustudio-desktop under kubuntu and will it run ok
<umer> savvas: anyother ideas?
<savvas> umer: run the volume control from Applications > Sound & video
<umer> theres no volume control there
<kingrayray> hmm
<kingrayray> suddenly most of my volume controls aren't working right
<gregshallard> Hey guys.
<umer> savvas: theres only echomixer envy24control hdspconf hdspmixer
<umer> rmedegicontrol
<umer> and the normal multimedia stuff
<savvas> eh?
<earlmred> bah
<earlmred> swiftweasel keeps crashing
<earlmred> i even removed my .mozilla folder
<gregshallard> I just restarted my X and when now its halting at "Running Local Boot Scripts (etc/rc.local)"
<savvas> umer: sudo apt-get install gnome-volume-manager
<umer> savvas: apt-get says its already installed
<savvas> earlmred: report a bug at bugs.ubuntu.com
<savvas> or to swiftweasel's site directly
<earlmred> savvas, i'm trying to disable all my extensions first, see if it continues
<savvas> ah ok
<nzero> savvas do you know how to open the fglrx control panel
<savvas> umer: are you sure there's no "Volume Control"? :)
<earlmred> wtf.
<gregshallard> I just restarted my X and when now its halting at "Running Local Boot Scripts (etc/rc.local)"
<umer> savvas: not in applications > sound and video there isnt
<gregshallard> Any ideas?
<earlmred> bookmark a page, it crashes ...
<earlmred> try to save a file, crashes.
<savvas> umer: ok type this: gnome-volume-control
<savvas> nzero: no idea, I use nvidia, sorry :)
<umer> savvas: that brings up volume control
<nzero> anyone know what command to type to open the FGLRX control panel
<savvas> nzero: try this: type "fglrx" (without quotes) and press tab twice, maybe it will autocomplete
<savvas> umer: from the menu file > change device, change to hda intel
<gregshallard> Anyone know?
<umer> savvas: theres no hda intel, but there is hda nvidia
<lee__> ok guys I need a simple yes or no
<|neon|> what's the dddddifference between swiftweasel and swiftfox
<savvas> umer: yes, try that
<umer> okay, did that, now i see, hda nvidia (alsa mixer) with master, pcm, and ext mic
<lee__> can you coppy and past a file from one hdd to another..if yes the how do I make it acceeable to do so?
<savvas> umer: the master is not muted, is it?
<gregshallard> Are there any bugs with Boot Scripts at start atm?
<umer> savvas: no its not muted
<letalis> well that sucked. i typed apt-get remove "kde4" and it decided to hose my entire kde installation.
<letalis> LOL
<letalis> oh well.
<savvas> umer: yet it still doesn't play your audio files right?
<nzero> does the ati control panel only work for the opensource drivers
<savvas> umer: the thing is.. a lot of people complained about hda intel devices, some work and some don't :\
<umer> savvas: yes, it still doesnt play the audio files. the hda nvidia is the onboard, that doesnt play anything, and the soundblaster mp3+ is the usb one, that plays, however its very staticcy
<lee__> how do i get permissions for my second hdd?
<savvas> I don't know if nvidia is using hda intel or not... but I just tried and it looks like it doesn't
<lee__> how do i get permissions for my second hdd?
<lee__> eh i just learned someting ne...use the arow it helps lol
<umer> savvas: so right now im more or less sol with the onboard eh?
<lee__> ok ....how can i save to my hdd?
<lee__> secondary?
<umer> savvas: would you know why the usb one is acting up though?
<savvas> umer: nope, you could try file a bug about it at bugs.ubuntu.com
<umer> hmm, alright
<umer> thanks
<lee__> guys i have this drive special so i can view flash using 64 bit....how do i get permisions?
<lee__> or how do i delete the script?
<bofh80> hi people, another superb release, when i turn on the visual effects, i permantly loose my window title boxes, ie with the Name of the APP, and the control buttons (minimize, close, etc) . Any ideas?
<savvas> bofh80: did you install the drivers using the restricted drivers manager?
<bofh80> savvas, i upgraded from 7.04. and no i don't believe i did
<bofh80> savvas, i am using nvidia drivers tho
<bofh80> savvas, the effects work, i just loose the menu title bar lol
<lee__> how do i get permissions for my second hdd?
<boselecta> lee__: o
<boselecta> lee__: is your hard drive mounted? what do you mean you don't have permissions?
<gregshallard> My  X won't load, its halting at "Running Local boot scrips" any help?
<savvas> bofh80: from the menu: system > administration > restricted drivers manager
<savvas> bofh80: does it say it's in use?
<bofh80> savvas, yes
<savvas> bofh80: what card?
<savvas> your graphics card isn't supported probably
<bofh80> geforce3 ti 200 - 128meg
<savvas> hm.. dunno
<Gunner_Sr> I have a dell notebook and I can here the HDD spin up and dow all the time. How can I stop it?
<kingrayray> anybody else having weird volume issues as of today?
<bofh80> savvas, again, the effects WORK FINE, just i loose the bar . lol.
<savvas> bofh80: oh.. hit alt-f2 and try this: compiz --replace &
<bofh80> savvas, i was hoping it was a simple gconf-editor fix, or a line the in xorg.conf :P
* #ubuntu+1  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
(boselecta/#ubuntu+1) yo checkit i can print in gutsy
<boselecta> still no realvideo
<jack|ass> So I've now got two machines with nvidia cards that throw a signal 11 whenever I try to fire up a program that does OpenGL.  I thought this was some config problem with Nvidia's driver and xinerama, but now it's on my single-headed laptop.  Has anyone seen similar behavior?
<boselecta> not me. The ASUS A2000 laptop hasn't got fancy graphics.
<boselecta> i can open xine, but haven't tried playing anything.
<boselecta> just a sec, i'll grab a DVD
<jack|ass> boselecta: i just got an asus g1s. :)
* boselecta pops in an Insane Clown Posse DVD
<boselecta> haha
<cyclonut> 2.6.22.14 does better on mem usage too, it seems
<cyclonut> though Ive read that 2,6,23 is far superior to 22
<cyclonut> harmmm
<boselecta> xine can play my Three's Company Season One DVD just fine.
<boselecta> does that answer your question, kind of?
<dfgas> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<boselecta> it's the one with Normal Fell as Mr Roper
<boselecta> "Well, I put up the clean curtains. I sure hope Jack likes them!"
<boselecta> "Oh Crissy!"
<boselecta> Mrs. Roper just made a crack about Mr. Roper sleeping in his armchair.
<boselecta> har har!
<boselecta> anyway, no Signal 11 in Xine for me...
<dfgas> anyone using kde4?
<ISS_Student> So when Gutsy final is released what will I have to do to update my rc to the final?
<boselecta> there will probably be instructions on that when the time comes.
<boselecta> but i expect the answer is one of "nothing" or "whatever you did to upgrade to rc, do it again."
<vasuvi> ISS_Student: Probably nothing other than a sudo aptitude dist-upgrade; as long as your sources.list file is pointing towards gutsy, you're pretty much all set.
<kurisutofuaa> what the command to upgrade to the RC?
<vasuvi> kuristutofuaa: Just update all your packages, that's it.  You're already using the Gutsy repositories.  There is nothing special about "RC" except they thought it stable enough to put it out that day.
<cdm10> In my clean install of Gutsy, samba doesn't work, and neither does a particular USB key that worked in Feisty.
<rredd4> trying to install rc on my laptop.  I have 20g of unallocated space.  Gparted is, for the last 5 minutes, scanning all devices.   Is there another way to set the unallocated partition to ext3?
<vasuvi> kuristutofuaa: well, that is assuming you're already running some form of Gutsy; if you're still on Feisty, you'll have to change your repository first
<ISS_Student> I like the fact the in RC with the restricted drivers I can get my wireless to work however there are 2 issues that I hope are fixed before actual release. 1) the absence of a boot splash screen and 2 if installing the kde packages then trying to use kde it won't allow me into the desktop
<kurisutofuaa> vasuvi: I have a fresh 7.04 install so I'm trying to get to the Gutsy
<vasuvi> kuristutofuaa: ah, that's a different matter then ;)
<vasuvi> kuristutofuaa: sudo kwrite /et
<vasuvi> kuristutofuaa: sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<vasuvi> kuristutofuaa: (or sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list if you're in GNOME)
<cdm10> kurisutofuaa: I'd give the commands the other way, Gnome being the most common DE on Ubuntu :)
<vasuvi> kuristutofuaa: then change all occurrences of feisty to gutsy
<cdm10> vasuvi: Aren't you supposed to use update-manager? It does things that changing sources.list doesn't.
<vasuvi> cdm10: It may be, but being a KDE-centric person myself, I do my part to bring balance to the DE Force ;)
<cdm10> ha
<ISS_Student_> I can't get kde to work in Gutsy
<cdm10> vasuvi: you're really not supposed to do the changing sources.list and dist-upgrading thing. update-manager is the correct way of doing it.
<theAtom> everytime I try to install something on 7.10. i get this error message:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40681/
<vasuvi> cdm10: ah, that's possible.  I'm used to the way it works on Debian proper, though I'm using Gutsy right now to try it out
<theAtom> can spmepme tell me why pls?
<vasuvi> kurisutofuaa: ok, it sounds like cdm10 knows better than I do about this, listen to him ;)
<cdm10> vasuvi: the right way to do it is on the wiki, I think you run "gksudo update-manager -c -d". The way you're recommending can break stuff.
<kurisutofuaa> okay so which one should I do then? ^-^
<ISS_Student_> theAtom are you using synaptics to install?
<cdm10> vasuvi: although I don't know if that's true... it's what I heard, though.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(theAtom/#ubuntu+1) synaptic gives same errors about openoffice dependy problems
(GNine/#ubuntu+1) samba works for printing on network printer connected to a windows machine
(cdm10/#ubuntu+1) kurisutofuaa: still here? I found the correct way to do it.
(kurisutofuaa/#ubuntu+1) cdm10: which way is that? ^-^
(foxiness/#ubuntu+1) theAtom: is this problem present only with openoffice ?
(ISS_Student/#ubuntu+1) Darn I had 2 copies of Xchat open
(cdm10/#ubuntu+1) kurisutofuaa: If you've changed sources.list, change it back to what it used to be, first of all.
(theAtom/#ubuntu+1) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40681/  <--- any1 know fix pls?
<theAtom> foxiness, new 7.10 install, 10mins ago
<kurisutofuaa> cdm10: haven't change it
<kristjan_> is kde4 login-able now?
<theAtom> foxiness, seems to be
<theAtom> foxiness, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40681/
<foxiness> theAtom: i see it :) coz that am asking u
<cdm10> kurisutofuaa: ok, in that case, hit alt-f2, and put this in: < update-manager -d >
<GNine> expect to reconfigure your xorg multiple times ...
<boselecta> Singapore Airlines is receiving an A380 today!
<cdm10> theAtom: try running < sudo aptitude update && sudo dpkg --configure -a >
<cdm10> !offtopic | boselecta
<ubotu> boselecta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ISS_Student> I'm giving up on KDE for now
<boselecta> sorry i thought the a380 ran linux
* GNine likes Xubuntu on gutsy
<cdm10> boselecta: Well, if it does, it certainly doesn't run Ubuntu 7.10, which is the focus of this channel.
<cdm10> kurisutofuaa: did you get that? did it work?
<jack|ass> so has anyone else seen X / NVidia crashes in both gutsy and feisty?
<theAtom> cdm10, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40683/
<user_> I've used a few nvidia with no prob
<ISS_Student> I haven't had any problems with Nvidia on my desktop system
<theAtom> cdm10, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40683/    <-- gives errors
<kurisutofuaa> cdm10: nope I think I have update the updater (lol) before it will work
<ISS_Student> Now on a laptop with ATI I have the no boot splash screen problem
<foxiness> theAtom: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" i hope not what i know,if it break apt-get database u may need to reinstall ubuntu
<cdm10> theAtom: it may be possible that they've broken stuff, and it'll be fixed soon.
<theAtom> foxiness, its a new fresh install LOL
<jack|ass> user_: I have one nvidia / gutsy system that works, one that doesn't, and a third that's nvidia / feisty / multiple heads that crashes the same way.
<GNine> Nvidia runs fine on my machine.. used the nv drivers for xorg
<theAtom> cdm10, impossible!  just installed it 10mins ago!  havent done anything
<cdm10> foxiness: if you read his paste, you'd realize that his package database is not broken, and you should stick to what you know.
<cdm10> theAtom: see my above message
<jack|ass> I'm using the NVIDIA binaries, not the open source driver.
<boselecta> what channel is Slackware 0.99pl18?
<ISS_Student> I used the restricted mode drivers for my Nvidia
<theAtom> cdm10, at end of install it says updates available and give me thr errors
<cdm10> kurisutofuaa: try alt-f2, then < update-manager -c -d >
<foxiness> cdm10: k go ahead
<theAtom> cdm10, OO problem! how I totally remove OO?
<cdm10> theAtom: just leave it alone, wait a day or two, and try updating again.
<cdm10> theAtom: they may have fixed the packages by then if it's on Ubuntu's end.
<theAtom> ok
<theAtom> cheers
<kurisutofuaa> cdm10: now i see it ^_^
<ISS_Student> I think from now till release date there will be plenty of updates
<theAtom> jow I install Opera?
* GNine has got plenty of updates already (running gutsy for 1 1/2 weeks)
* GNine chuckles
<cdm10> theAtom: http://www.opera.com/download/
<gregshallard> Hey, just wondering which confile I need to delete to  reset defaults in compiz fusion
<KenSentMe> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<GNine> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<theAtom> cdm10, ok thanks
<KenSentMe> theAtom, see above message
<cdm10> theAtom: although it says the most recent version is for 6.10... it should work, though.
<cdm10> theAtom: never mind!
<cdm10> theAtom: look for it in add/remove.
<user_> ANyone opera in gutsy yet?
<cdm10> user_: it's in add/remove, it should work.
<user_> Is it in synaptic now?
<theAtom> wont allow me to tremove openoffice :(
<ISS_Student> How can I test to see if flash is installed and working?
<cdm10> user_: it's in add/remove, but I don't think it's in synaptic.
<cdm10> user_: go to youtube or something
<KenSentMe> ISS_Student, open a flash website?
<boselecta> um. go to a page that uses flash?
<cdm10> theAtom: have you been listening to me? Don't uninstall openoffice.
<user_> youtube = flash
<cdm10> theAtom: Just wait a few days and see if they've fixed the packages.
<GNine> why would you want to anyway?
<theAtom> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40684/   <--- Ubuntu refuses to remove openoffice!  any ideas why?
<theAtom> cdm10, ok
<cdm10> theAtom: would you just listen to me??
<theAtom> understood
<theAtom> i did
<theAtom> read it after
<theAtom> ill wait
<GNine> it probably dont like you theAtom .. deal with it
<cdm10> theAtom: just because it breaks an update doesn't mean you should, or can, try to remove it.
<theAtom> GNine, no need to troll
<GNine> no need to bs either
<cdm10> theAtom: you're running a prerelease OS, it's going to have issues, best to just wait the repositories out.
<theAtom> cdm10, wait till 28th u mean?
<foxiness> cdm10: if hi can update ;)
<boselecta> i ran OOo the other night.
<boselecta> it worked.
<cdm10> theAtom: not necessarily, they may fix it before then.
<theAtom> ok
<theAtom> ill wait
<cdm10> theAtom: also, what are you doing running Gutsy when you don't know anything about APT? There used to be a message in the topic warning people not to run it if they didn't know APT...
<GNine> exactly..
<cdm10> I suppose, since it's RC, they figured that the package maintainers wouldn't break anything...
* GNine looks out the windows
<foxiness> theAtom: if this problem still present u can not do anything from apt-get install remove update upgrade "ur system broken"
<theAtom> cdm10, LOL!  it happened at NEW install!  nothing was done by me
<foxiness> theAtom: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) "use google to know what i mean"
<user_> Anyone else just have an update notification?
<theAtom> cdm10, it installed freshly! then rebooted. then said updates available. I said update, and it gave the errors
<cypherdelic> pkgsel (0.13ubuntu3) UNRELEASED; urgency=low <--- how to install that package
<cdm10> theAtom: I realize that, but my question was, what do you think you're doing running Gutsy before it's released when you don't know about APT?
<GNine> sometimes you lose.. am pretty sure cdm10 didnt have an issue.. neither did i...
<theAtom> cdm10, Define APT
<cdm10> theAtom: there's your problem.
<theAtom> LOL
<boselecta> not me. my system is up to date
<theAtom> cdm10, we not all as educated and wise as you
<GNine> and then you wanna talk about trolls , theAtom
<cdm10> user_: yes, and since it seems to have broken theAtom's system, I'd wait a few days.
<theAtom> anyway pizza is here
<theAtom> :)
<cdm10> foxiness: yes, that can mean that your database is broken and APT is screwed, but IN THIS CASE it does not.
<theAtom> going to stuff my face
<user_> HA not too scared of the breakage.
<theAtom> bye :)
<theAtom> cheers all
<boselecta> gnight
<ISS_Student> later all time for me to get some sleep
<GNine> troll
<cdm10> The fact is, if you don't know what APT is, you should wait until release... there were multiple messages about that in the topic before, but they've been removed.
<cdm10> GNine: Me, a troll?
<user_> Been running Gutsy since tribe 5 and had no probs
<GNine> not you ..
<cdm10> user_: same here, but that's because I know what I'm doing, and I know what APT is.
<boselecta> my only issue is the lack of real video
<cdm10> GNine: he's not a troll, just badly informed.
<user_> Yeah, apt is very usefull
<rredd4> how do make a unallocated partition ext3 using the gutsy live cd?
<cypherdelic>  Does somebody know how to fix encrypted boot on LVM to spawn BusyBox???
<cypherdelic>  i always need to type "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 system"
<cypherdelic>  and then exit, then it asks me for the passphrase for the two containing partitions right
<GNine> he started to sound like so.. am short tempered right now ...
<GNine> :-P
<cdm10> rredd4: there's no such thing as an "unallocated partition." It's called unallocated space, and yes, you can format it into an ext3 partition.
<rredd4> ow please
<rredd4> how
<cdm10> rredd4: just go to System>Administration>GNOME Partition Editor, select your hard drive, and click New Partition.
<user_> rredd4 choose your own partition scheem in the install , it's the last one on the partition option
<GNine> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<cdm10> rredd4: However, if you already have 4 partitions, you won't be able to create any more partitions.
<boselecta> does 7.10 come with that video of Nelson Mandela?
<rredd4> cdm10  i have 4
<user_> or gparted but either way you will have to uncheck use entire disk.
<rredd4> :(
<GNine> interesting factoid , cdm10
<cdm10> boselecta: yes
<cdm10> rredd4: then you're sorta screwed
<user_> You're full on partitions if they are all PRIMARY
<cdm10> rredd4: if you have an extended partition, you can create a new partition inside it.
<cdm10> rredd4: but if you don't, I'm not sure there's a way to create one and move an existing partition into it... you may have to delete a partition.
<user_> You can use Gparted to add to one of those if there is free space. cmd10 is right on
<boselecta> what directory is it in?
<cdm10> directory?
<boselecta> the video
<GNine> what is a logical partition.. (and not in the windows way)  ?
<GNine> :-P
<rredd4> cdm10  i tried to rejoin the unallocated with the old one, could not see what to click to apply it
<cdm10> boselecta: examples
<boselecta> thx
<cdm10> GNine: A logical partition is a partition within an extended partition
<cdm10> rredd4: rejoin? you mean grow the old one to take up the space?
* GNine takes a peak at his S.A.T.A.N. printout
<rredd4> yeah, put it back where it was
<GNine> right
<cdm10> Anyway, I'm off to bed
<user_> Gnine do you have some free space on an existing partition to move some data and destroy a partition?
<boselecta> gnight
<GNine> thats what you consult gparted for
<GNine> or whatever partitioning program of your choice
<user_> You can create an extended in place for the 4th part and since it is extended type you can add many more logical type partitions into that extended.
<rredd4> the other 3 partitions are being used
<user_> being used = full ??
<san> ubuntu 7.10 didn't detect the monitor correct on my notebook.. but I have no clue what type of monitor it is.. now I have a 1024x768 desktop. Any suggestions?
<rredd4> no
<user_> You could pick the smaller and move its data onto another partition
<rredd4> GParted takes forever to scan devices.. I have waited about 10 minutes.  Booted from gutsy cd
<GNine> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<user_> then destroy it and create that extended to allow you to create more partitions and get over the 4 primary limit
<user_> takes a while in live boot cd I know
<rredd4> ok, waiting for gparted......
<rredd4> i booted gparted cd.. was faster.  why is gutsy cd longer?
<GNine> live cd is not as efficient .. bear in mind it is for troubleshooting
<user_> Let that run in the background. Do you have the other partitions mounted?
<user_> Live cd uses a lot of ram to run.
<rredd4> whatever gutsy mounts...?
<GNine> live cd depends on your RAM to run..
<rredd4> I have 512Mb
<user_> errr I think you can tell what your mounts are in gparted.
<Quozl> 7.10 RC, PS/2 mouse, USB keyboard, mouse works in Live CD mode but after install mouse does not move.  Ideas?
<GNine> that is barely good enough , rredd4
<rredd4> whenever it is done scanning it... lol
<user_> sure
<rredd4> GNine ??
<user_> 512 barely
<rredd4> ok
<rredd4> its the max for tis laptop
<rredd4> this
<GNine> you should try Xubuntu for it
<user_> work much better on install, same issue installing xubuntu on gf's laptop
<user_> partition resize must have taken an hour or better but it crunched away and worked. 512 ram on it too
<GNine> i have plenty of juice to run kde or gnome yet am running xubuntu .. very much pleased .. but then again , am a minimalist
<rredd4> maybe I should boot the gparted cd.. its faster
<user_> I only added more than 512 to be able to run more vmware machines
<rredd4> can i run vmware with xubuntu?
<user_> as far as i know.
<user_> I don't run vm's on the xubuntu machine
<user_> another box
<rredd4> wanted to run windoze in vmware so I can boot ubuntu and use windoze when I want without rebooting
<rredd4> vmware server that is
<GNine> i dont run vm .. cant help you there.. but i dont think there should be any trouble ..
<user_> it works well for that, and with that snapshot feature.... instant rollback
<rredd4> rebooting to use the gparted cd..
<user_> gparted cd ?
<rredd4> yup
<user_> didn't know it was avail by itself
<rredd4> boots too
<user_> I usually use it in whatever linux live boot I am using
<rredd4> not gutsy....  lol
* GNine sips on some riesling
<user_> install it
<rredd4> zzzzzzzzzzzzz
<user_> package manager and search gparted
<rredd4> i was, but I can't do anything with the unallocated
<rredd4> an thats where i want gutsy to go
<user_> hmmm maybe a gparted based disk would be faster without live cd in ram. Got a link to that gparted cd ?
<user_> Probably something I should have known before now
<san> GNine: tnx for the link but that doesn't help me much.. I just have no clue what my monitor is on this notebook. And besides the xorg.conf has a habbit to have multiple entries for device, screen and monitor?!
<rredd4> user_  looking, I got it a while ago
<GNine> am no expert but .. i dont think gutsy is the best thing for 512mb max RAM
<rredd4> brb
<rredd4> GNine, even with xubuntu?
<quannum> guys, just installed gutsy on my macbook pro, and hasn't picked up wireless. i read madwifi was running out-of-the-box. any pointers on what i should be doing to make it work?
<GNine> right now my system got 1gb ram on a 2ghz proc.  memory used at 432mb (active)
<user_> 512 whizzed compiz around ok for me, but forgit it with 12 programs open and 30 browser tabs
<rredd4> user_  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<user_> thanks for the link rredd
<rredd4> yw
<rredd4> i just googled gparted live cd
<SkinnyPuppy34> My usual login
<rredd4> ok, gparted is up and i grew hda1
<SkinnyPuppy34> brb reboot after the update
<rredd4> now, I click on hda1 and resize?
<earlmred> hmm
<rredd4> I have 69gigs
<earlmred> another kernel update.
<GNine> when reconfiguring X always choose the "automatic" setting.. it should detect your monitor. if it doesnt then .. check your manufacturer and choose your poison
<earlmred> .43 to .46
<SkinnyPuppy34> what is on hda1?
<rredd4> sda1
<GNine> sata , yay
<rredd4> hda1 is my ide hd
<GNine> on 512.. laptop.. interesting
<rredd4> sda is what gutsy calls all hd's
<rredd4> even if they are hda's
<SkinnyPuppy34> I'd noticed that
<rredd4> now, I click on hda1 and resize?  <---
<GNine> well.. looks like you know plenty.. i feel like your done already..
<SkinnyPuppy34> what is currently on hda1?
<rredd4> xp
<rredd4> i mean k
<earlmred> wow, a full update to the kernel ...
<rredd4> 2k
<earlmred> just because of some sparc changes?
<earlmred> that's ridiculous
<SkinnyPuppy34> Lets see ... what are your other three partitions?
<san> GNine: tnx.. will try that as a final option...
<rredd4> swap, another flavor of linux
<GNine> c'mon.. i like my swap..
<GNine> (i like that its never used )
<GNine> :-P
<SkinnyPuppy34> what partition are you planning on destroying? One will have to go so you can create an extended
<SkinnyPuppy34> to regain that other free space
<GNine> oh jeez.. do not even dare touching that swap..
<SkinnyPuppy34> no joke about that
<rredd4> extended
<rredd4> GNine  I won't
<rredd4> using hda1 free space
<GNine> even with one gig of ram i feel cozy with my swap
<GNine> heh
<SkinnyPuppy34> extended is a what lets you get more than 4 partitions
<SkinnyPuppy34> 4primary is the limit, but an extended type can allow you to add more partitions into it
<rredd4> SkinnyPuppy34  how can i use free space
<rredd4> click on hda1 and resize??
<GNine> alright.. space management 101.  a 40gig partition is a "good" one ..
<SkinnyPuppy34> rredd take a few minutes and read this with regards to extended.
<SkinnyPuppy34> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partition_(computing)
<rredd4> ty
<rredd4> hope it talks about gparted....
<xnitex> hey all
<xnitex> what command is it to search the apt-cache in term again?
<xnitex> i need to search for libdbus-1-2
<xnitex> ?
<rredd4> apt-cache search libdus.............
<xnitex> thank u
<SkinnyPuppy34> rredd4 just a good description of extended vs primary partitions. You can't create a new partition to use gutsy on,and all you can do with the free space is to join it onto an existing part
<SkinnyPuppy34> rebooting
<SkinnyPuppy34> rredd4: that wiki make sense of the partition differences?
<xnitex> (12:47:40 AM) SkinnyPuppy34 left the room (quit: Remote closed the connection).
<xnitex> (12:47:48 AM) rredd4 left the room (quit: "Leaving").
<xnitex> :|
<SkinnyPuppy34> gotcha
<duccio> hi all...i try to update my Kubuntu Feisty to Gutsy RC but...
<duccio> i' can't...the message of error is 'can't install kubuntu-desktop'
<xnitex> sucks for u :\
<duccio> i've a Kubuntu Feisty amd64
<duccio> installed
<SkinnyPuppy34> Is gutsy going to be the next long term support?
<duccio> someone can help me?
<xnitex> no
<xnitex> actually yes, google and wiki and ubuntu forums
<xnitex> :] 
<kristjan_> duccio: you came in bad time of day, nobody is around
<SkinnyPuppy34> nightowlz
<SkinnyPuppy34> more people in /ubuntu
<xnitex> wanna screen shot trade anyone? skinnypuppy?
<xnitex> :] 
<SkinnyPuppy34> plain brown
<xnitex> http://i21.tinypic.com/30sezox.png
<SkinnyPuppy34> Grin for the misfits !
<xnitex> :]  yeah lets have sex because of it
<xnitex> hahaha
<nickrud> !enter | xnitex and duccio
<ubotu> xnitex and duccio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FunnyLookinHat> For some reason openoffice dialog boxes go fullscreen for me... like for exporting a PDF or something
<SkinnyPuppy34> This ones for you xnitex
<SkinnyPuppy34> http://youtube.com/watch?v=QVfeLavkFso
<nickrud> duccio: if you do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in a terminal, and pastebin the error ...
<xnitex> skinnypuppy34: i tried to pm u on here i'm using pidgin 2.2.1 though i dont know if you got it perhaps we could talk more i see with ur host name that we are state neighbors, perhaps could keep in touch and remain free source together, since I dont know many people that do? :D
<SkinnyPuppy34> I'm on here 5 days a week atleast just look for me
<duccio> i'm italian...this is the message of error:
<duccio> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<duccio>   kubuntu-desktop: Dipende: libqt-perl ma non sta per essere installato
<duccio> E: Pacchetto non integro
<nickrud> duccio: ok, it's saying that libqt-perl is not installable? available?
<duccio> ok...i've installed libqt-perl and now it works
<duccio> thank a lot
<nickrud> ok!
<boselecta> um i think youtube just hung up firefox
<SkinnyPuppy34> xnitex: how did  you get your pannels narrower than the screen?
<xnitex> right click on the edge
<xnitex> "properties" til u see the one that says expand
<xnitex> uncheck it
<boselecta> hm on restarting it it's OK
<SkinnyPuppy34> that was easy thx
<cypherdelic> hello ive got a problem binding VBox to a tap0 bridge
<cypherdelic>  the VM cancels booting immediately after Starting
<cypherdelic>  the settings were  Interface: tap0, start: /home/cypherdelic/Scripts/tap0up.sh end: /home/cypherelic/Scripts/tap0down.sh
<cypherdelic>  without Networkadapter mashine boots up normally
<cypherdelic>  the scripts look like this
<cypherdelic>  #!/bin/sh
<cypherdelic>  /sbin/ifconfig $2 up
<cypherdelic>  /usr/sbin/brctl addif br0 $2
<cypherdelic>  please help
<SkinnyPuppy34> That solved a problem for me, programs opened with their titlebar behind the pannel and I had to right click max or alt+mouse to move it from behind the pannel
<xnitex> SkinnyPuppy34: <3 :]  no problem
<cdm10> The gutsy cd has Wubi on it?
<cdm10> I just noticed that.
<cdm10> That's sorta weird.
<xnitex> !Wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<SkinnyPuppy34> xnitex are you using any widgets with gutsy?
<xnitex> hahaha
<cdm10> it seems to be customized for the LiveCD...
<xnitex> SkinnyPuppy34: no not yet, i'd like to, dont know which engine/prog i should use
<SkinnyPuppy34> same here haven't yet on gutsy
<kurisutofuaa> fetching 589 of 1014 packages  from a fresh install of 7.04 to 7.10
<SkinnyPuppy34> xnitex: linuxcnc.org
<kurisutofuaa> wow now I have to wonder how many more packages I will have to update after the restart
<SkinnyPuppy34> I had to update two shortly after a update/reboot earlier
<kurisutofuaa> lol
<Geoffrey2> I'm just hoping the official release will work on my computer, as the RC won't...
<kurisutofuaa> at-lest I average 105 kb/s on download
<kurisutofuaa> so its not that bad
<Geoffrey2> there seems to be a problem with the ATI SB600, causes Gutsy to lock up early in the boot process
<quannum> anyone out there using gutsy and madwifi?
<cdm10> Geoffrey2: Have you tried Alternate?
<tech0007> is it safe to upgrade to GutsyRC?
<WaltzingAlong> tech0007: some have done so without problems.
<Ademan_> is there a .seen command or anything?
<Ademan_> .seen mdz
<Ademan_> guess not
<Ademan_> i'm wondering when mdz was last around
<cdm10> !seen mdz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen mdz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gutsyNL> hello testrunning gutsy
<cdm10> @seen mdz
<Ademan_> hello
<gutsyNL> the startup sound seems to be missing, do you all have that?
<saintdesy> can I ask a question?
<gutsyNL> or is that default?
<gutsyNL> no start up sound ...
<Ademan_> gutsyNL: i'd welcome the change frankly :-)  but i'm not gonna upgrade to gutsy until release so i can't really help you
<gutsyNL> hmm, i will check system settings to see if its there at all
<Ademan_> gutsyNL: do other sounds play?
<saintdesy> so I got a new monitor today and decided to jump on to Gusty a bit early because of the easier dual monitor setup
<gutsyNL> oh yes sound works great, but no login sound
<saintdesy> But is there a way to not have a single desktop span both monitors?
<WaltzingAlong> !dualmonitors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmonitors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tech0007> is there compiz support for via video?
<saintdesy> Stuff looks pretty awful spanned over two different sized monitors
<gutsyNL> hmm, strange its there, just did not hear it at bootup...
<saintdesy> thanks. check it
<saintdesy> err
<saintdesy> checking it
<gutsyNL>  ah well okey no problem i guess...
<gutsyNL> going to test nvidia drivers install... see you all around..
<saintdesy> My compiz install got boned to while I was at it
<saintdesy> I had an emerald theme that went bye bye
<tech0007> saintdesy...do u have via?
<saintdesy> nvidia
<saintdesy> ugh..looks like I'm going to have to go dicking around in my xorg.conf
<tech0007> saintdesy....good for u
<tech0007> saintdesy....i mean d nvidia card:-D
<saintdesy> Yeah
<saintdesy> It has saved me some trouble
<saintdesy> ugh...never mind
<saintdesy> Something else wrong now
<saintdesy> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<saintdesy> Thats news to me
<saintdesy> I wish I could downgrade. I have been at this for way too long
<emanuelez> am i the only one facing problems with gdm? the system keeps telling me that the greeter application crashed. any hint?
<saintdesy> gonna try something, brb
<Eq|work> saintdesy : got nvidia-glx-new installed?
<tech0007> saintdesy....that's a good question...how do we downgrade back to feisty?
<Eq|work> tech0007 : you download the feisty installer, make a backup of your homedir, and install.
<Eq|work> same downgrade path as with any distro.. or any os for that matter.
<tech0007> Eq|work....no apt-get to downgrade?
<xnitex> that would be too easy >.<
<xnitex> XD
<xnitex> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYzGz3UkItw
<saintdesy> yes, I do have nvidia-glx-new
<saintdesy> and I just did something that stopped my icons and panels from appearing
* saintdesy shoots self in foot...again
<saintdesy> I suppose that is what I get for listening to an error message
<saintdesy> And it STILL says I am not using the nvidia X driver
<saintdesy> Stupid nvidia settings
<saintdesy> brb, reverting to backup xorg.conf
<saintdesy> this is really making my head pop
<chimaera> hi
<gutsyNL> hello again
<gutsyNL> the gnash - flash plugin installer cannot find the software in firefox ...
<gutsyNL> is this again an known bug?
<saintdesy> is there a way to force an install to go back through the detection/setup process without doing a tear-down?
<chimaera> i'm experiencing hangs on shutdown. after the splash i get some networkmanager relates messages and then the box just sits there.
<hetauma> morningz
<chimaera> gutsyNL: installed the mozilla-plugin for gnash?
<fritzs> How do I mount a NFS share in 7.10 using the GUI?
<hetauma> any ideas why I can't set a framebuffer? I have tried many values even 769 which is 640x480 8bit and all I get is blank screen till X loads
<gutsyNL> yes i treid gnash
<hetauma> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<gutsyNL> but it failed to download , it say's
<gutsyNL> cannot find the package
<gutsyNL> then i treid flash, same thing
<gutsyNL> i now manually installed it, but i hope they fix it before release
<gutsyNL> oh   , its that late already...
<gutsyNL> got to go to work, any way, please pass on the message gutsy rc1 , plugin of flash / gnash download did not work, could be temporary problem, due to servers offline..
<gutsyNL> who knows...
<gutsyNL> other wise the message wil be , manually install the plugin...
<gutsyNL> got to run , see you all later ...this night
<gutsyNL> bye for now
<emanuelez> hello
<emanuelez> i have an nvidia card and nvidia drivers running. still no desktop effects are available and when i try to turn them on it just tells me that they cannot be activated. any hint?
<saintdesy> hmm, I read the answer to your problem about 7 hours ago, but my brain is so fried I can't remember it
<emanuelez> saintdesy, :) monday morning uh?
<hetauma> is there any known issues with framebuffer in gutsy?
<saintdesy> Well, the middle of yesterday I borrrowed a monitor from someone
<saintdesy> And then upgraded to make it "easy" to do dual head
<saintdesy> Then I realized that the only dual-head types you could pick were mirroring, which is useless
<albert23> hetauma: yes, there is
<emanuelez> saintdesy, i'm having two monitors working fine here
<saintdesy> Or spanning, which is making a giant blind spot
<saintdesy> because one is way smaller than the other
<albert23> hetauma: bug 129910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in initramfs-tools "tty[1-6]  are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [Critical,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<saintdesy> When you maximize something, does it use up both monitors?
<hetauma> albert23, can u remember the bug report?
<hetauma> albert23, thanx :D
<emanuelez> saintdesy, nope, just one
<saintdesy> I wish I were you
<saintdesy> Did you have to manually rewrite your .conf file
<saintdesy> ?
<emanuelez> well... had some problems with gdm so i've been playing with xorg.conf a bit
<arcticblue> On amd64 here and trying to do an "apt-get install mythtv-backend" and get this error: mythtv-backend: Depends: mythtv-common (= 0.20.2-0ubuntu10) but 0.20.2-0ubuntu9 is to be installed
<saintdesy> I just want this to work, but in trying to make it work, I have pretty much ruined everything
<arcticblue> Any ideas on how to fix this?
<arcticblue> hmmm
<arcticblue> Ok, how about this then...
<arcticblue> Any idea when the 0.20.2-ubuntu10 package will be in the repository because I can't do anything with mythtv until it is.
<bdgraue> if i try to start kde4beta3 in gutsy backports it give me an:  could not start kdestartupconfig, check your installation.  and after that it falls back to the login. i did all steps fond here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php  . what can be wrong there?
<saintdesy> Now my icons wont show up, I can't see the stuff in my panels, the bottom panel dosen't exist, and everything is f*'n ugly. That, and my nvidia-settings keeps telling me I'm not using the driver when the Restricted Driver Manager tells me I am
<arcticblue> well, looks like there are no answers here.  guess i'll have to go back to vista media center for the night and try again tomorrow
* arcticblue pronounces this channel DOA
<saintdesy> Yeah
<saintdesy> I think that is a good idea
* arcticblue away
<gunashekar> savvas: hi
<saintdesy> If I burn my home folder to a DVD, reinstall and copy the folder back, is it going to break a bunch of stuff?
<odzx> any one having problems with tildas screen turning white on gutsy with compiz?
<saintdesy> Not I
<jhaig> If I have raised a bug in lanchpad for Gutsy, will I be notified when anything is done with it?
<xnitex> mtd : blow me
<xnitex> XD
<saintdesy> You will just get periodically annoying emails forever
<horsnelm> hi I'm having sound problems (well I'm getting no sound actually) in gutsy. (snd_intel8x0, Intel ICH5). Any ideas how I can try to fix this
<WaltzingAlong> aplay -l
<horsnelm> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<horsnelm> card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5] , device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5] 
<horsnelm>   Subdevices: 1/1
<horsnelm>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<horsnelm> card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5] , device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958] 
<horsnelm>   Subdevices: 1/1
<horsnelm>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<horsnelm> (sorry for multiple posts)
<WaltzingAlong> horsnelm: check the mixer settings that pcm and master are enabled and appropriately loud enough
<horsnelm> WaltzingAlong: pcm and master are reporting 100% and not-muted in alsamixer
<tekhawk> anyone have an idea where the default built in vnc server logs login request
<tekhawk> the request made that would have made the pop up asking me if i want to let the user have access
<tekhawk> the road running isp doesnt like screen shots to report abuse
<hit> anyone using gftp here?
<horsnelm> hit:yes I use gftp
<hit> also with ssl?
<horsnelm> no just regular ftp
<hit> cannot get ssl to work
<lachlan> can anybody help me set up compiz fusion in kubuntu?
<tekhawk> hit: does the server support it and if so do you have the port they use for sftp
<WaltzingAlong> !info filezilla3
<ubotu> Package filezilla3 does not exist in gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> !info filezilla
<horsnelm> hit: sorry which server?
<ubotu> filezilla: Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 827 kB, installed size 2176 kB
<hit> i can't get gftp's ssl support to work
<horsnelm> hit: ok beyond me sorry, not used gftp for much more than uploading to my web server
<hit> somewhere was told i need gftp-ssl package, but i can't see in anywhere
<kidalabama> hello i have got problem
<tekhawk> hit: are you sure the server supports sftp "proper term for ftp with ssl"
<kidalabama> my mail box coming this message cd /usr/share/dtc/admin && nice -n+20 /usr/share/dtc/admin/rrdtool.sh >> /var/log/dtc.log
<hit> tekhawk: FTPS Support unavailable since SSL support was not compiled in. Aborting connection.
<hit> installed gftp from repo
<kidalabama> message text is cd: 1: can't cd to /usr/share/dtc/admin
<bdgraue> arcticblue: 0.20.2-0ubuntu10 are in the multiverse now
<Trewas> hit: maybe ssl-support is disabled for a reason, afaik libssl has some funny licensing problems with gpl code... and ftps is not very widely used anyway
<hit> Trewas: ok, thanks for hint
<tekhawk> ive never seen a server support it on most smaller host
<Trewas> tekhawk: sftp and ftps are separate
* WaltzingAlong prefers sftp (ftp-like interface to ssh) anyway to ftps 
<lachlan> in KDE in gutsy where do i turn on compiz fusion?
<kidalabama> i am taking crontab
<WaltzingAlong> lachlan: compiz --replace
<bazhang> lachlan: have you installed Advanced Desktops Settings?
<tekhawk> sftp i thought was secure ftp which is what ssl is with ftp
<WaltzingAlong> lachlan: ccsm
<lachlan> no its a clean install i have been told compiz works out of the box
<WaltzingAlong> tekhawk: ftps is ssl'd ftp but sftp is ftp interface to ssh
<tekhawk> lachlan: yes and no lol
<bazhang> lachlan: that's in Ubuntu; in KDE you have to install a couple of packages then you're good to go.
<tekhawk> WaltzingAlong: ty miss placed lettering i see thank you
<lachlan> how do i install advanced desktop setting?
<lachlan> which packages?
<tekhawk> night all
<WaltzingAlong> lachlan: ccsm
<bazhang> lachlan: compiz-config-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<attunix> How do I upgrade to Gutsy from Feisty?
<lachlan> can you please give me the apt-get command to install them all?
<bazhang> oops compizconfig (one word)
<tekhawk> isnt upgrading to gutsy a bad idea last i checked the upgrade breaks alot of stuff
<bazhang> preface those (and note my spelling error) sudo apt-get install .....
<WaltzingAlong> !info compiz-kde | lachlan
<ubotu> lachlan: compiz-kde: OpenGL window and compositing manager - KDE window decorator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 88 kB, installed size 228 kB
<hit> i don't get it, why has gftp FTPS option, when it doesn't support it
<tekhawk> hit: if that statment is true it could be  a planned feature
<tekhawk> hit: or one you can enable tyhrough custom compiling that might break lisense
<hit> i'll try to compile it from source
<tekhawk> hit: to do with the ssl lib that was mentioned earlier
<hit> tekhawk: ok
<bazhang> lachlan: do you understand that?
<lachlan> once all those packages are installed how do i turn it on
<lachlan> yep i understand i just took time typing it in
<tekhawk> lachlan: compiz --replace   will turn compiz on kwin --replace will turn it off in kde and metacity --replace for gnome
<bazhang> you hit alt + f2  keys and type: compiz --replace &; probably a good idea to install emerald as well; then you can use that as the window decorator-- it's turned on with the same key combo: emerald --replace &
<tekhawk> bazhang: is the & even needed when using a run dialog window
<bazhang> tekhawk: just what I read, though I've seen it without as well :}
<naught101> anyone here got any experience with knetworkmanager?
<WaltzingAlong> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lachlan> is there a comannd to see if its working?
<naught101> true, sorry.
<naught101> knetworkmanager keeps dieing, and turning off my wireless
<naught101> light goes out, and then I have to run dhclient manually to get it to restart
<bazhang> lachlan: once you have all the items installed and run the commands--then go to the manager advanced desktop effects settings, and choose the ones you wish.
<tekhawk> bazhang: the & is just used to when running it in terminal to move it to a background status ( ;
<naught101> ifup/down doesn't work, because
<bazhang> tekhawk: thanks! good to know :}
<naught101> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<naught101> same for eth1
<horsnelm> WaltzingAlong: any other ideas about my sound issues? I know occasionally ac97 quirk settings need to be changed?
<naught101> I get this is the syslog too:
<WaltzingAlong> horsnelm: i do not know. sorry
<bazhang> naught101: that should be ifconfig, or iwconfig for wireless.
<horsnelm> WaltzingAlong: thanks all the same, back to hunting
<naught101> 15/10/07 19:46:07	naught-laptop	dhclient	There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 134519120
<lachlan> where is the advaqnced dektop manager? also i have now lost the ability to close and move windows IE no frome
<naught101> bazhang: instead of ifup?
<WaltzingAlong> lachlan: start kwin
<bazhang> lachlan: you need to install emerald
<bazhang> then use the alt + f2 emerald --replace command
<bazhang> naught101: yes; then sudo dhclient eth1 or wlan0 (or whatever the name).
<naught101> bazhang: but does that explain why knetworkmanager keeps turning the wireless off?
<naught101> it didn't do it in feisty
<bazhang> naught101: are you connecting via ethernet or wireless?
<naught101> wireless
<naught101> altough it seems to kill the ethernet sometimes too
<bazhang> naught101: do you have ethernet plugged in as well as trying to connect wirelessly?
<naught101> bazhang: mostly no, then it dies, then I plug in ethernet as a temporaray thing, and it doesn't work
<lachlan> the start kwin command isnt working
<naught101> the wireless light goes off, and everything, and it seems that only dhclient makes it turn back on again
<lachlan> it says job unknow
<bazhang> lachlan: advanced desktop effects manager is in the KMenu, under the heading 'Settings'.
<lachlan> *unknown
<WaltzingAlong> lachlan: otherwise the command is ccsm
<kidalabama> hello
<kidalabama> i havegot problem
<kidalabama>  Cron <root@alp2-laptop> cd /usr/share/dtc/admin && nice -n+20 /usr/share/dtc/admin/rrdtool.sh >> /var/log/dtc.log
<kidalabama>  cd: 1: can't cd to /usr/share/dtc/admi
<bazhang> naught101: are you using wireless in roaming mode, or to a fixed AP?
<lachlan> ccsm talks about a sexy python package is that a easter egg?
<naught101> bazhang: how do I tell?
<bazhang> naught101: do you typically use wireless on your home network, or take it Starbucks, etc.
<WaltzingAlong> lachlan: no
<naught101> I use a lot of different networks, bazhang
<naught101> I don't generally go to starbucks.
<bazhang> naught101: then that would be roaming
<naught101> ok
<lachlan> how come i dont get window fromes when i use the start kwin command? should i try start ccsm?
<hit> got gftp ssl support to work but it gave some errors now
<naught101> lachlan: try kwin --replace
<bazhang> lachlan: kwin turns compiz off
<lachlan> woot i have frames again
<bazhang> :}
<lachlan> but compiz is anow off aye?
<bazhang> lachlan: now would be a good time to install emerald: sudo apt-get install emerald
<savvas> anyone tried kernel image 2.6.22-14.46?
<hit> tekhawk: got same error, any ideas? http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/13020-ssl-problems-gftp.html
<lachlan> emerald is installed
<lachlan> i did that when i had no frames
<naught101> bazhang: what do I learn from the fact that I'm in roaming mode?
<bazhang> lachlan: first use the alt + f2 command compiz --replace, followed by alt +f2 emerald --replace
<bazhang> naught101: I would disable knetworkmanager; I have had tons of problems with it; much easier through the command line
<lachlan> hmmm that doesnt seem to work
<naught101> bazhang: now that I know the dhclient trick, I sort of agree, but that's not very ubuntu, is it ;)
<naught101> do you think I should file a bug? especially if you've had similar problems?
<savvas> hit: hit have you tried libssl0.9.7 ?
<hit> savvas: 0.9.8
<bazhang> lachlan: if you have all the necessary components installed, that will work, provided you have the proper driver installed for your video card that allows for 3D effects.
<bazhang> naught101: :}
<lachlan> i think i have the right driver installed
<lachlan> glxgears works
<bazhang> lachlan: is the effects manager in the settings sub-menu?
<lachlan> yes
<bazhang> lachlan: and you have all the items installed,  using the alt + f2 commands does nothing--have you brought up the settings manager and looked at the key bindings for each effect you want, and tried them out?
<comicinker> I have a little problem with tracker: it cannot find anything, but it is all already indexed. can somebody help me?
<lachlan_> im back my power cord fell out
<WaltzingAlong> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<bazhang> transmission is nice as well :}
<theAtom> Is it possible to install Opera on Gutsy?
<WaltzingAlong> theAtom: yes
<theAtom> WaltzingAlong, how? :P
<bazhang> from guty repos: opera - The Opera Web Browser
<WaltzingAlong> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in gutsy
<theAtom> Package opera does not exist in gutsy
<theAtom> i tried
<bazhang> theAtom: have you enabled all the repositories, including the ones that have commercial software?
<WaltzingAlong> theAtom: deb.opera.com
<WaltzingAlong> or canonical                deb     http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu     gutsy   partner main
<comicinker> can somebody help me with my tracker problem?
<lachlan_> my god this is frustrating
<bazhang> lachlan_: patience :} we' ll get this going...
<WaltzingAlong> lachlan_: then make it rewarding
<theAtom> WaltzingAlong, tick gutsy   partner main?
<lachlan_> yeah
<lachlan_> you guys have been great im very thankful
<WaltzingAlong> lachlan_: sudo aptitude install compiz-kde compiz-plugins compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-core
<bazhang> lachlan_: have you tried tha various key bindings in the manager?
<theAtom> whats the gutsy   partner main?
<lachlan_> i havent got compiz kde
<bazhang> theAtom: that's the partner sites that allow for avoidance of distro breakers such as Automatix..:}
<theAtom> WaltzingAlong, where Matilda?
<lachlan_> know do you know any of the bindings?
<theAtom> bazhang, what u mean?
<bazhang> theAtom: no need to go outside of Gutsy anymore to get everything working
<lachlan_> all those packages are instaled WaltzingAlong
<bazhang> lachlan_: try the key bindings?
<theAtom> YES works!  after I selected gutsy   partner main, Opera is now available
<bazhang> :}
<lachlan_> what are the key bindings?
<theAtom> bazhang, so what else does "gutsy   partner main" make available?
<bazhang> lachlan_: open the settings manager, then check for each one you want to enable
<lachlan_> kk thx
<bazhang> lachlan_: if you have scale effect enabled, you can choose to mouse over a corner (top left, top right, etc.), or you can invoke certain key combos to do it as well.
<lachlan_> no they dont seem to be working
<bazhang> theAtom: stuff so you can do everything necessary for the 'full' web experience--flash, mp3, videos, etc.
<bazhang> lachlan_: which have you enabled?
<lachlan_> cube and zoom and all the defult
<bazhang> lachlan_: in order for the cube to work, you have to increase the number of workspaces to 4; this is in General, desktop size, horizontal virtaul size
<hit> savvas: do i have to add certificates manually maybe?
<pvh> some update from after the kubuntu7.10 livecd and a few days ago has caused my laptop's wifi card to stop working after about two hours or use
<bazhang> virtual. ugh. new keyboard...:{
<bazhang> pvh: do you have an ethernet connection available to get fully up to date?
<pvh> bazhang: yes, i figured it would be very transient so i didn't worry
<pvh> bazhang: but it's getting very close to release now and i'm concerned other users will suffer the same problem
<bazhang> pvh: was that the release candidate liveCD, or the beta?
<pvh> beta.
<bazhang> pvh: tons of updates for that one..
<pvh> i'm actually running off the beta CD at the moment due to other problems
<pvh> right, but it works in beta and is buggy in the current bleeding edge
<bazhang> pvh: many fixes and breakages from beta to release candidate...
<pvh> well, hopefully it'll be fixed before the World gets it
<pvh> my apologies, but i need to go reboot this thing. excuse me.
<bazhang> pvh: yours might have been the ones in the interim update period--are you fully up to date?
<hit> savvas: nvm, got it working :P
<bazhang> lachlan_: the key bindings for zoom are super plus button three (super is Windows key).
<lachlan> i seem to bee freezing up
<lachlan> bazhang none of the effects seem to work
<bazhang> lachlan: which driver do you have, and for which card?
<lachlan> i dont know the driver but the card is an ATI 9100
<lachlan> i just assumed that it was a working driver because glxgears worked
<bazhang> lachlan: you can check the driver by going to System Settings, monitor and display, hardware
<lachlan> where is that in KDE?
<bazhang> kmenu: system settings, etc (as described above)
<lachlan> its says that driver is ati
<rocky> this question has probably been asked a million times and i'm sorry -- but is svn and gdm currently having problems in gutsy ?
<bazhang> lachlan: and you have run the alt +f2 commands again, after you got your window decorations back>
<lachlan> yeah and they just take the decorations away
<bazhang> then choose emerald --replace in the alt +f2?
<lachlan> i only have winow decorations when kwin --replace
<bazhang> err choose = type
<lachlan> sorry?
<bazhang> lachlan: that turns compiz off; when you have no frames, is when it is on; then you need to alt + f2 emerald --replace
<bazhang> lachlan: this is after you have done the compiz --replace command.
<bazhang> go to settings manager and check the box marked 'window decorations' as well.
<lachlan> what i have been doing is running "compiz --replace" ( this takes away frames) then "emerald --replace" and nothing happens
<lachlan> i just checked and window decorations wasnt picked i just ticked it and will try those steps again
<bazhang> lachlan: and checked the box windows decorations? no need to repeat those steps:}
<lachlan> it works thank i just needed to tick that box
<lachlan> and now emerald is on
<bazhang> lachlan: super + button 4 to zoom in-- or super and scroll wheel.
<bazhang> lachlan: super is Windows key...:}
<lachlan> i just lost the frame on Konversation
<bazhang> lachlan: this is very cutting edge stuff; you'll need to experiment around and see what works and doesnt for you--though I would recommend the scale effect...:}
<lachlan> looks like i cant move windows either
<lachlan> atleast we are getting through it
<lachlan> :P
<bazhang> lachlan: need to check box 'move windows' in manager..:}
<lachlan> ahh ok
<bazhang> lachlan: and keep in mind that KDE4 (due in December--likely) will allow for OpenGL rendering, making C-F unnecessary..:}
<lachlan> what is c-f?
<lachlan> i cant wait for KDE 4
<bazhang> lachlan: compiz-fusion :}
<bazhang> lachlan: me either...
<lachlan> kool so it will have effects built in kool
<bazhang> lachlan: one would imagine that lots of gnome users will feel envy..
<bazhang> :}
<lachlan> yes
<lachlan> and it has been a while since they have seen a major release with no new ones looking like they are coming
<bazhang> lachlan: well, gnome 2.20 did just come out..
<lachlan> but that doesnt really compare to a maojor release like 3.5.xx to 4
<bazhang> lachlan: in three days time, this will be hardy heron support, and Kubuntu Gutsy will be in Kubuntu channel. :}
<bazhang> true
<lachlan> ohh i might try heron in a few months it will prob be to unstable and buggy for me at first even though all this PC does is look nice and play music
<lachlan> and browse the net
<bazhang> :}
<lachlan> will u be upgrading to heron straight away?
<bazhang> 11/29!
<bazhang> or thereabouts (so rumour has it)
<arcticblue> i forsee alot of "hardy heron" jokes.
<bazhang> :}
<lachlan> lol
<arcticblue> every time i see that name, my sick mind mis-reads it :P
<bazhang> hardy har har
<lachlan> i really should be using Klikit Linux on my PCs but instead i run gutsy and windows XP
<lachlan> i would drop windows but im a gamer
<arcticblue> same here
<bazhang> there is that :}
<arcticblue> too many good games coming out right now to ditch windows completely
<bazhang> !xbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lachlan> lol
<bazhang> :{
<lachlan> i cant wait till Fury comes out on wedensday
<lachlan> bazhang the cube works for me now
<bazhang> yay!
<lachlan> :)
<bazhang> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<lachlan> thats classic
<bazhang> :}
<arcticblue> lol
<lachlan> baz hang do you know how stable heron will be at the beginning coz i like to be in the cutting edge of Ubuntu
<bazhang> lachlan: well, it is an  LTS, so I suspect that Gutsy will be more cutting edge.
<bazhang> LTS=long term support, three years, lIke Dapper
<arcticblue> i thought 2 years
<bazhang> not sure arcticblue, three or two?
<lachlan> dapper didnt end up getting that much support anyway. thats why mepis dropped dapper and went to debian
<arcticblue> either way, it's still longer than 6 months.
<bazhang> :}
<void^> didn't mepis just misunderstand the meaning of support?
<joshjosh> 3 years desktop, 5 years server
<void^> for debian style distributions it usually just means security updates, not new versions of everything. that's what new releases are for.
<lachlan> true
<lachlan> does mark shuttleworth ever grace this channel?
<Hobbsee> rarely
<lachlan> i would love to talk to him oneday
<Hobbsee> if ever
<Hobbsee> there's an open week soon on, where you can ask him questions.
<lachlan> whens that?
<Hobbsee> w.u.c/OpenWeek, iirc.
<Hobbsee> have a look
<arun> is the video player crash issue fixed with compiz in gutsy?
<bazhang> Hi Hobbsee1
<Hobbsee> hiya
<bazhang> 1 = ! oops
<bazhang> arun: which player?
<arun> bazhang: It's a popular bug with Compiz Fusion. Videos don't work with XV if compiz is enabled
<arun> is that fixed with gutsy?
<lachlan> hobsee are you the hobbs on klikit linux?
<bazhang> arun: does it bring down the whole system?
<arun> bazhang: No, it just crashes the video application... happens with any app.. totem, vlc, mplayer, etc
<bazhang> arun: I'll try it out now...
<bazhang> arun: well, it didn't crash, but unwatchable here :{
<arun> bazhang: ok.. you're on gutsy?
<nebriv> hello
<bazhang> kaffeine, btw
<nebriv> can someone help me?
<bazhang> arun: yes, using kaffeine and compiz and just a band of unwatchable bleh :{
<bazhang> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nebriv> lol
<nebriv> hang on
<nebriv> I am getting the information
<nebriv> again
<bazhang> arun: I'm using Kubuntu, so your mileage may vary.
<nebriv> I am having trouble upgrading
<nebriv> I do the alt-f2 and type the  update-manager -d
<nebriv> and it opens the update manager
<bazhang> nebriv: gnome or kde?
<nebriv> gnome
<lachlan> can you guys remind me which extra packages i need to get com piz working in KDE?
<nebriv> and then I click upgrade
<nebriv> It downloads the upgrade package
<nebriv> and starts upgrading
<nebriv> then it stops on modifying software channels
<nebriv> and says failed to get...
<bazhang> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nebriv> I am getting the url...1 sec
<bazhang> lachlan: compiz alone? or compiz-fusion
<nebriv> no I am trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<lachlan> compiz fusion
<nebriv> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/partner/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<nebriv> I get that
<lachlan> just that list of packages i was given before
<bazhang> compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra emerald compiz-kde
<lachlan> thank you so much
<bazhang> no worries, mate
<nebriv> I have gone through my sources.list and removed the archive.canonical to see if that would fix it
<nebriv> but it keeps coming up
<nebriv> so I added them again and now I am not sure what to do
<bazhang> nebriv: I'm using KDE, so the command here is kdesu; I believe the gnome equivalent is gdesu??
<nebriv> for what?
<bazhang> not sure about that. :{
<nebriv> for updating?
<bazhang> for alt + f2 update-manager -c -d
<PriceChild> bazhang, gksudo
<nebriv> umm
<nebriv> yeah
<nebriv> that one
<bazhang> PriceChild: thanks!
<bazhang> is the update-manager bit in quotes as well, PriceChild?
<nebriv> nothing happens for alt-f2 gksudo update-manager -c -d
<PriceChild> gksudo update-managed -d
<PriceChild> that should work from a terminal fine
<Abanta> ez :)
<bazhang> nebriv: you tried from alt +f2; have you tried from a console?
<nebriv> no
<nebriv> I just tried the gksudo update-managed -d from console
<bazhang> PriceChild: thanks!
<nebriv> and got
<nebriv> ben@Ben:~$ gksudo update-managed -d
<nebriv> No ask_pass set, using default!
<nebriv> xauth: /tmp/libgksu-qQ6itF/.Xauthority
<nebriv> STARTUP_ID: gksudo/update-managed/10723-0-Ben_TIME53278999
<nebriv> cmd[0] : /usr/bin/sudo
<nebriv> cmd[1] : -H
<nebriv> cmd[2] : -S
<nebriv> cmd[3] : -p
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<bazhang> typ0  manager/not managed
<nebriv> xauth_env: /home/ben/.Xauthority
<nebriv> dir: /tmp/libgksu-qQ6itF
<nebriv> ummm
<Abanta> oh snap
<Pici> !paste | nebriv
<ubotu> nebriv: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bazhang> nebriv: there was a typo in your command; should be manager not managed.
<nebriv> oh ok
<nebriv> yeah sorry about the paste
<nebriv> :(
<arunkale> there seems to be a lot of excitement about gutsy gibbon
<nebriv> new to irc
<arunkale> in blogs and review sites
<bazhang> :}
<nebriv> ok so I did that
<nebriv> and the update manager opens
<AJ--> 3 more days for gutsy... is it ok to upgrade now?
<Lynoure> arunkale: felt some... "argh, my hibernate no longer works!"
<nebriv> but there is no 7.10 update
<nebriv> button
<arunkale> Lynoure: heh
<nebriv> at the bottom of the terminal
<bazhang> AJ--: from feisty via online, or fresh install?
<nebriv> it says this
<arunkale> Lynoure: long time, no see. how are you?
<nebriv> current dist not found in meta-release file
<AJ--> bazhang: via online
<Lynoure> arunkale: A bit frustrated at work... currently concentrationless, otherwise ok
<bazhang> AJ--: safe here; can't say for others.
<Lynoure> arunkale: Considering leaping back to doing Linux gig work
<AJ--> okies ... coz i want to try the new gnome style
<arunkale> Lynoure: Sucks about the work. Are you using Gutsy?
<kondor101> wondering if anyone has tried 7.10 on a msi mobo with built in gfx
<bazhang> AJ--: it's nice.
<MarcN> AJ--: I upgraded from feisty.  The only problem was with the X server configuration, I was running dual head at the time with my own xorg.conf file which probably caused the problem.  Switched to the single headed xorg.conf I use and it was fine.
<Pici> AJ--: fyi, you will only be able to get support in this channel until it is released.
<Lynoure> arunkale: at home, I am.
<LiMaO> nebriv: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<nebriv> already have...
<nebriv> just read it
<LiMaO> have you looked at the 'troubleshooting' section?
<AJ--> ok ill just try to upgrade .. and see wat will come out.. if not.. then back to fiesty hehehehe
<arunkale> Lynoure: How's the 3d effects working out for you?
<nebriv> yes
<LiMaO> it explains how to fix that problem you are having
<AJ--> its so tempting to see the new features
<bazhang> AJ--: good luck :}
<Lynoure> arunkale: yes, at home I am. Not doing 3d effects, too much hassle on kubuntu and not enough need for me
<AJ--> tnx
<Lynoure> arunkale: Maybe after everything more important on my todolist has cleared :)
<arunkale> Lynoure: ah ok.. i tried compiz fusion on ubuntu. it works fine for the most part, except that videos dont run with xv enabled, which is a big problem because i watch a lot of movies.
<arunkale> Lynoure: I tried it on feisty fawn, i mean. Don't know if that issue is fixed with Gutsy, it's been a popular bug for quite a while.
<bazhang> arunkale: not fixed here (in KDE-land)
<kondor101> doing the upgrade now, a bit late to ask but is there anything i should look out for?
<bazhang> kondor101: gnome?
<kondor101> dunno if that was a joke but it sort of went over my head lol
<bazhang> kondor101: kde or gnome for desktop?
<kondor101> oh gnome
<arunkale> hahaha
<arunkale> :)
<bazhang> :}
<kondor101> use gnome with a few kde aps
<arunkale> i was considering getting a mac mini, but i decided against it.
<bazhang> kondor101: I'm on KDE, so can't really say.
<kondor101> ok gotta close this, will be back soon on live cd i am sure lol, trying to repair it :D
<bazhang> :}
<bazhang> arunkale: even without 3d, it is very nice.
<arunkale> bazhang: ah. nice :) what do you like most about it
<bazhang> arunkale: very responsive, well-integrated, and stable (at least here)
<bazhang> I just leave all the eye candy off--can't have that interfering with video :}
<bazhang> plus the support channels are superb :}
<arunkale> i just think that's the main thing.. if it's going to have 3d effects enabled by default, then new users can face lots of problems if video doesn't work. can be quite disheartening
<arunkale> yeah, support channels are superb, i agree :)
<bazhang> arunkale: no question; and lots of great things without all the bling :}
<arunkale> yeah, but they should have kept the effects optional if something as basic as video doesn't work with effects enabled
<bazhang> good point.
<Abanta> arunkale: you can just start in failsafe graphics mode
<Abanta> arunkale: from the install medium
<arunkale> how so?
<Abanta> uh there's a menu when you start from the cd
<Abanta> counting down from 30
<Abanta> first thing in the list is normal install mode, 2nd is without 3d effects enabled, called failsafe blabla graphics blabla mode
<arunkale> yeah.. but failsafe is only if compiz doesn't work
<arunkale> compiz fusion works fine for me on feisty as well.. just that i cant view videos
<AJ--> compiz works perfect for me
<AJ--> but the thing is i dont have the screensaver plugins
<AJ--> but still works great
<AJ--> lols this would thake hours to upgrade
<AJ--> hahahaha
<AJ--> 1220 files to be fetch
<bazhang> wow
<arunkale> AJ--: videos work for you with compiz?
<sander> this screensaver plugin.. is it an extra package or does it require to compile c-f from source?
<AJ--> arunkale: everything
<AJ--> works great
<AJ--> i can even play game
<arunkale> what sort of  configuration do you have?
<AJ--> i install warcraft and generals
<arunkale> i have an amd x2 processor, and an nvidia geforce graphics card
<flake> will gutsy include kde4 release?
<AJ--> intel 2.0 processor 128 video card
<sander> flake nope
<sander> flake only beta stuff
<flake> ok
<sander> kde4 isn't out yet...
<bazhang> not 'til December..
<flake> compiz could be cool though
<sander> flake it is :)
<arunkale> i hope video works for me with gutsy
<arunkale> doesnt on feisty
<bazhang> is there a reason that open office latest updates are being held back?
<Pici> bazhang: how are you updateing.
<Pici> s/updateing./updating?/
<bazhang> Pici: have updated through release candidate--adept-notifier says there are seven more updates, but when I run apt-get, then they are held back. Thanks!
<ptn107> bazhang: mine were too, i just forced them
<Pici> bazhang: What argument are you using to apt-get?
<bazhang> ptn107: thanks!
<bazhang> Pici: just the normal apt-get upgrade command should I force? Thanks!
<tatters> anyone own a railink pci,usb or pcmcia card and got packet injection / monitor mode to work??
<arunkale> Does anyone know if Virtualbox works with Gutsy?
<bazhang> arunkale: it does, though you have to follow a set of instructions to get it going-- you can find it at ubuntu-tutorials dot com.
<ptn107> bazhang: i think it was      sudo apt-get upgrade --ignore-hold -y
<Pici> bazhang: An `apt-get dist-upgrade` should work.
<bazhang> ptn107: cheers wiil try it!
<bazhang> Pici: thank you!
<ptn107> bazhang: but normall when i force held back packages i do a   sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<tatters> been trying to install legacy drivers but trying to remove module give me errors " test@test-dektop:/proc$ sudo modprobe -r rt2x00pci FATAL: Module rt2x00pci is in use" how to remove module when in use?
<arunkale> thanks for the link bazhang
<bazhang> ptn107: will keep that in mind cheers!
<bazhang> arunkale: no worries mate
<Pici> ptn107: Theres really no need to do that, a full-upgrade/dist-upgrade will usually bring those packages in, unless there are true dependency issues.
<ptn107> Pici: in which case dist-upgrade solves itself right
<sander> does 7.10 support plug-n-play monitor?
<arunkale> bazhang: that tutorial doesn't have anything new.. it's the same method with which you install virtualbox in feisty as well
<bazhang> arunkale: ooh oh; didn't know that--thanks!
<tatters> does /etc/hotplug/blacklist exist or does it need to be created first?
<tatters> ubuntu needs a decent add/remove drivers and disable hardware GUI, takes 2 mins in windows 4 days so far with ubuntu and still no closer
<Eq|work> tatters : what are you trying to do?
<Eq|work> and afaik the blacklist thing is a module level thing, not hotplug..
<tatters> Eq|work  remove my wireless card drivers and replace with legacy drivers but I get error /proc$ sudo modprobe -r rt2x00pci FATAL: Module rt2x00pci is in use.
<tatters> Eq|work: how do i disable hardware so can remove?
<Eq|work> because you have to remove the module that loaded it..
<tatters> oh
<arunkale> ok, looks like virtualbox doesnt work very well on gutsy yet
<arunkale> :(
<hit_> arunkale: works fine
<arunkale> hit_: it does? version 1.5?
<tatters> right so how do I find the module that loaded that module or just try every instance with rt2x00 in it
<hetauma> whera are the .deb's that I download usually stored?
<hit_> arunkale: yes, latest svn
<arunkale> hit_: are you running the ose or puel version
<hit_> compiled new kernel?
<Pici> hetauma: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Eq|work> tatters : edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<hetauma> Pici, ty
<Eq|work> and put: blacklist rt2x00pci
<tatters> Eq|work: does /etc/hotplug/blacklist file exist or does it need to be created first?
<dystopianray> does anyone know if kopete is working in gutsy?
<Eq|work> hotplug/backlist isn't the right file
<Eq|work> and /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist might exist, it might not
<tatters> ok so if not I just create one?
<Eq|work> yeah
<tatters> k
<m1ke> My friend made a script for me, to automatically update and install without having me to be prompted.  I don't think it works in Gutsy cause I am still getting daily notifications that prompt me.  Plus i set software sources updater to check weekly in GUI.  I cant get a hold of my friend at this time for him to remove his script.  Anyone have any ideas besides just wait for him to come around?
<Eq|work> m1ke : stop using it
<m1ke> EqUaTe, how?
<Eq|work> why would you not want to be prompted about updates? especially on a distro that's still in development?
<ptn107> when gutsy final is releases to i need to clean install or can i do an apt-get upgrade / dist-upgrade ?
<ptn107> *ignore grammar
<m1ke> EqUaTe, I think the prompt is annoying, and I dont read change log anyways.
<Eq|work> apt should do fine, i believe
<Pici> ptn107: just upgrade.
<Pici> ptn107: Er, I mean, you  dont need to do a fresh install.
<tatters> Eq|work: the blacklist file existed I added the 2x00pci  guess then this requires a reboot to work or is there another to unload them drivers?
<Eq|work> tatters : did you add it as rt2x00pci ?
<Eq|work> you should be able to figure out which modules you need to unload using lsmod..
<Eq|work> and make sure that that is the correct module
<tatters> sry yup added it as  "blacklist rti2x00pci "  there is another item in module "rt2x00lib "  should I also add that to blacklist??
<fredo> Hi! I can't generate plots/graphs in Gnumeric, the plot type list is simly empty.
<fredo> Can anybody confirm this?
<fredo> This would be a quite critical bug, since gnumeric is the default spreadsheet application in Xubuntu.
<addos> I see a list of plot types on ubuntu
<addos> and I am using gnumeric 1.7.11
<fredo> addos: It seems to be related to the upgrade from feisty.
<Meroigo> Hello, I installed Gutsy now. I have two screens. Isn't my secondary screen supposed to show up in System->Administration->Screens and graphics? :p
<Meroigo> when it had rebooted, now the same picture is on both screens.
<Meroigo> before I had two screens through a configuration in xorg.conf
<fredo> I just figured out that I can fix this with "gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/gnumeric"
<lloeki> Meroigo, what's your vidcard?
<Meroigo> ATI Radeon 8500LE :P
<lloeki> oh, then I can't help, sorry
<Meroigo> ok
<lloeki> with nvidia you would need to lauch their app called nvidia-settigns
<lloeki> maybe there's one for ati
<foxiness> * Mobility Radeon: X1800, X1600, X1400, X1300, X800, X700, X600, X300, 9800, 9600, 9550, 9500 "mine is 9200" if i would install  ATI binary X.Org driver is it will work or not?
<lloeki> unlikely
<foxiness> yeah :(
<addos> I hate the x1400
<Pici> addos: why? It works pretty well for me.
<addos> it sucks for me, whenever I load xorg, and try to get to a regular terminal, the font is all screwed up
<addos> it has pretty crappy vesa support
<Pici> addos: heres my xorg.conf if it helps: http://pastebin.com/f7eda2864
<Pici> You also need the xgl server installed.
<addos> I just hate the x1400, it really isn't X's fault, so much as a crappy hardware implementation
<addos> thanks for the config file though
<henri_> hey all - i'm trying to upgrade to gutsy (kubuntu) - can i just change all my sources.list to say gutsy? as adept's being weird
<henri_> i've never been a massive adept fan anyway
<cyclonut> henri_: you should use update manager
<cyclonut> sudo update-manager -c -d
<henri_> isn't that a gnome only thing?
<cyclonut> tbh I dont know
<cyclonut> worth a try, no?
<cyclonut> update manager fixes stuff that just using aptitude will not
<henri_> hmm maybe, i'll have to install it
<tech0007> i'm trying to write to a cdrw formatted w/ udftools (packet writing). i can only do it as root (sudo) but not as a regular user. i did sudo chown 777 /your/mount/point/.  any ideas?
<quittt> hello
<cyclonut> tech0007: no, sry
<Ximal> hi all
<Ximal> well... I got my partitions sorted out for any whom care.. lol
<Ximal> used the live cd's editor to work it out ;)
<cyclonut> congrats
<cyclonut> ;)
<RickyH1980> Hello, does Gutsy Gibson have a GUI to join Ubunto to a server 2003 domain?
<daws> When I lock my screen for the night and come back the next day, why is my system sooo slow?
<daws> anyone?
<Meroigo> Why isn't my ubuntu using my xorg.conf? >_< After upgrading it overwritten my original xorg.conf, my dual screens stopped working, but I replaced it with a backup of my old, but it seems to ignore it because now dual screens doesn't work :( trying to restart X with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, that use to work when I configured X on feisty..
<yeager> anyone else has problems printing stuff from yelp? can't find the document it says
<Slasherx2> hi all, could anyone please help me setup this gimpy printer please? it's a Brother DCP-115C and its annoying me lol. I had it working in 7.04 with several hours of tweaking but when i upgraded to 7.10 beta it broke :/
<Meroigo> So why does my Ubuntu ignore my own xorg.conf? >_< I want my dual monitors to work like before! :(
<yeager> Meroigo: tried the new displayconfig-gtk tool?
<meuserj> I'm having issues with network manager under gutsy... my nic works fine when using dhclient to bring it up, but network manager doesn't see it as being up, then any programs that rely on network manager to see the status of the connection don't work
<Meroigo> yeager> yes, it only shows one screen :/
<Meroigo> yeager> and I used to use mergedfb to have dual monitors, but now I read here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/44708 "others: mergedfb and xinerama-support has been deprecated in favor of randr-1."
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44708 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Dual Monitor Problems" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<Meroigo> o.O
<Meroigo> what is randr and how do I use it?
<Meroigo> I upgrade to gutsy.. and my dual monitors stops working :( i'm about to buy two new screens. would be too bad if I couldn't use them!
<IdleOne> any major issues with this mornings upgrade?
<daekdroom> IdleOne: No.
<IdleOne> daekdroom: ok thanks
<daekdroom> Nicely, closed driver tool is working now =P
<hetauma_> do any of u get the gnome splash screen when it loads?
<IdleOne> hetauma: last time I rebooted was 3 days ago and I got the ubuntu slpash screen yes
<IdleOne> morning Amaranth
<Amaranth> howdy
<IdleOne>  10:29:29 up 4 days, 10:56,  2 users,  load average: 0.50, 0.34, 0.20
<kondor101> whey hey, I made it to 7.10
<Slasherx2> me too but my printer broke :(
<kondor101> lol
<kondor101> hat printer?
<kondor101> what printer?>
<jhaig> I didn't  - bug in the installer means that grub doesn't get configured.  :-(
<daekdroom> my printer isn't working here.
<daekdroom> It doesn't print xD
<daekdroom> and its software bug.
<Slasherx2> sorry its a brother DCP-115C
<Slasherx2> yeah software bug here too i had it working in 7.04 :/
<kondor101> argh i hate the font its put on firefox lol any ideas?
<billytwowilly> hi, is raid 5 reshaping still disabled in the kernel in gutsy?
<livingdaylight> hey gusty gibbon on da way!
<daekdroom> Slasherx2: I never tried using it with 7.04, but the printing software got updated twice since RC was released, it might be working now.
<comicinker> somebody an idea why scim is not working?
<logreeval> Hi, i just downloaded the gutsy rc and tried to use the rt61 drivers with a linksys wmp54g card, and it still doesnt work...
<logreeval> does anyone know how to get wireless with this setup?
<WaxyFresh> are there any problems running gutsy on a amd64? has w32 codecs and all that stuff been ironed out?
<mc44> WaxyFresh: if you run 64 then the w32 codecs won't work because they're 32bit...
<Dalton> does anyone know how to change the mouse click settings within Dolphin under kubuntu 7.10rc?
<hetauma_> IdleOne, I wasn't talking for ubuntu splash screen but for the gnome splash screen
<tbf> the performance improvements in gutsy: just the usual upgrade illusion? better drivers? better X11? better cairo?
<IdleOne> hetauma: i guess I havent ever seen it load not sure what it even looks like
<hetauma_> IdleOne, there used to be one in 7.04
<Pici> tbf: why not read the release notes? They point out the hilights: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc
<Toma-> tbf bigger numbers
<WaxyFresh> mc44 what types of files do the w32 codecs allow me to use and are there replacment codecs?
<mc44> WaxyFresh: they are windows media codecs and such. There are w64 codecs around but they don't cope with very many types I believe. Closed source for you :)
<nomad111> hey everyone
<nomad111> i am currently using gutsy rc1 on a laptop connected to an lcd screen
<nomad111> and when i close my laptop lid
<nomad111> the laptop screen remains on
<WaxyFresh> nomad could this b e a problem with your laptop itself?
<WaxyFresh> mine has options for secondary monitors in my bios
<nomad111> no coz i remember that in the previous ubuntu that was not the case
<andre> hey guys
<nomad111> i am using a dell inspiron 6400/e1505
<andre> I'm was going to install todays updates, but it tells me that a bunch of them couldn't be authenticated.... anyone else get this?
<amadeux> yo
<daekdroom> nomad111: put inactive time till the screen turns off to 1 minutes
<nomad111> lol
<nomad111> it should be instantaneous
<nomad111> that is a workaround
<daekdroom> blah
<nomad111> hehe
<daekdroom> but while you can't fix it
<daekdroom> =P
<nomad111> there is a bug i noticed with compiz fusion
<nomad111> at least on my system
<daekdroom> i have no idea how compiz fusion is.
<nomad111> when i maximise a window on my external lcd it maximise to a certain area of the screen not the entire screen
<daekdroom> i have the only one videoboard that don't support 3D acceleration T_T
<nomad111> oh
<amadeux> If I dist-upgrade from feisty to gutsy when it is released, will I have problems because I installed some backported compiz fusion packages on my feisty, or problems with any other software that I might have installed myself, that gutsy tries to install/upgrade?
<daekdroom> nomad111: is the external LCD screen larger than the notebook's?
<nomad111> yes
<nomad111> 1680x1050 vs 1280x800
<nomad111> 22" vs 15.4"
<daekdroom> nomad111: did you take attention about that the windows large into 1280x800? =P
<mc44> amadeux: I'd remove compiz first, and use the update-manager not dist-upgrade
<andre> I'm was going to install todays updates, but it tells me that a bunch of them couldn't be authenticated.... anyone else get this?
<nomad111> hmm i suspected that it was responding to the 1280x800 reso and not the current active screen reso
<nomad111> ill check it later
<nomad111> i turned fusion off anyways
<nomad111> dont need eye candy as off yet
<daekdroom> compiz fusion eats notebooks bateries.
<amadeux> mc44: ok. But then I'd have to remember all the software I installed myself. I think I also have pidgin from automatix and maybe other stuff as well. Is the update manager smart enough to detect a conflict?
<mc44> amadeux: attempting to upgrade after using automatix is usually not terribly safe
<nomad111> daekdroom: are u going to do dist-upgrade on the 18th or are u going to do a fresh install of 7.10 final
<daekdroom> nomad111: i installed it from 0 (RC ISO)
<mc44> amadeux: I'd recommend checking their support forums to see if people have had problems upgrading to gutsy
<amadeux> mc44: so the ubuntu upgrade feature is really onlu availble if you only install software from ubuntu repositories
* Hobbsee suggests that people do the testing for the final, rather than downloading the final version on the 18th
<Hobbsee> amadeux: effectively
<Hobbsee> amadeux: automatix likes breaking your system, so...
<daekdroom> Hobbsee: so i do sugest it.
<tbf> Pici, Toma-: hmm, new intel driver. didn't knew about. still have i810 in my xorg.conf --- still X feels much faster
<daekdroom> mirrors will be overloaded at 18th.
<amadeux> Hobbsee: It hasn't broken anything here, yet. Quite the contrary...
<mc44> amadeux: well kind of, however automatix seems to break things more often than people using a few third party repositories
<Hobbsee> amadeux: did you dist-upgrade?
<amadeux> Hobbsee: Nope. Not yet
* Hobbsee likes it's tendancy to break stuff by using /dev/hda*
<andre> has nobody installed the updates today?
<amadeux> Hobbsee: I am waiting for the official Gutsy release
<mc44> andre: worked fine for me
<daekdroom> i installed updates twice today
<bintut> hello all..
<daekdroom> and i had no trouble
<Hobbsee> amadeux: it'll probably fail, because of the automatix crack.
<bintut> is xen already in 3.1.1?
<amadeux> Hobbsee: ok. Then I will just uninstall all the automatix stuff, and then upgrade
<Hobbsee> mc44: i look forward to the day where we blcok all automatix users from using the update-manager
<andre> mc44 and daekdroom did you guys have a warning about the updates being unauthenticated?
<mc44> andre: nope
<Hobbsee> amadeux: it's already done bad stuff to your system.
<Hobbsee> andre: probably your mirror
<daekdroom> andre: no.
<andre> crazy...
<mc44> amadeux: just make sure you back stuff up before upgrading ;)
<amadeux> Hobbsee: What bad stuff has it done to my system (and how would you know)?
<amadeux> mc44: of course
<Hobbsee> amadeux: seen what it's done to others
<Hobbsee> see !automatix
<daekdroom> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Hobbsee> the killall -9 dpkg is particularly nice.
<Slasherx2> i used automatix back on fiesty
<Slasherx2> the upgrade went fine the only thing it broke was my printer
<Slasherx2> but i dont think that was automatix's fault
<Amaranth> Slasherx2: It's always automatix' fault :P
<Hobbsee> what annoys me is why they changed back from UUIDs - and then we get bugs saying "hey, my upgrade broke, grub couldnt find my /"  "did you change your UUIDs back?"  "no, what are UUIDs?"  "did you use automatix?"  "yes"  "then it broke your system"
<amadeux> Hobbsee: Oh, so you have seen it break stuff. But that doesn't mean it has broken stuff here. Your logic is flawed. Automatix have provided me with needed features, not broken anything
<Hobbsee> amadeux: you havent tried updating yet :P
<Hobbsee> still, it's not like you can report bugs with it installed now anyway.
<amadeux> Hobbsee: updating what?
<Hobbsee> amadeux: to gutsy
<Hobbsee> so, your problems become your own fault.
* Hobbsee has no idea *why* they decided to go back to UUIDs, apart from "UUIDs look ugly"
<amadeux> Hobbsee: true. But I don't think anybody is saying that upgrading fromf feisty+automatix is supported
<amadeux> Hobbsee: the moment some more kosher source provides the same stuff as automatix, I will switch
<Hobbsee> medibuntu's not doing a bad job
<Hobbsee> and the codec stuff helps
<MTecknology> do I just need to wait for this fix to be released? http://pastebin.ca/737606
<daekdroom> Printing software got updated 3 times today.
<daekdroom> I think it's working nice now.
<Amaranth> amadeux: People use automatix, upgrade, and blame us for their problems
<Amaranth> MTecknology: Did you file a bug?
<amadeux> Amaranth: Did I do that?
<Amaranth> MTecknology: It won't be fixed until sometime after the gutsy release, if at all
<Amaranth> amadeux: Doesn't matter
<daekdroom> damn
<MTecknology> Amaranth, Why??
<Amaranth> !info secvpn
<MTecknology> Amaranth, it's an error when I try to upgrade
<amadeux> Amaranth: of course it does. Why are you telling me, otherwise?
<ubotu> secvpn: Secure Virtual Private Network. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.20 (gutsy), package size 218 kB, installed size 388 kB
* bintut is waiting for the xen-3.1.1 on gutsy amd64
<daekdroom> Can i use Epson Stylus CX5400 driver with my CX5600 model? (there's no CX5600 driver =P)
<amadeux> Hobbsee: I will checkout medibuntu
<Amaranth> MTecknology: It's a broken universe package
<Amaranth> MTecknology: Not something to block the release over
<MTecknology> o ya... 3 more days :P
<daekdroom> Don't you mean 4?
<amadeux> Hobbsee: There seem to be a large fragmented field of such providers. EasyUbuntu I think one was called?
<Amaranth> daekdroom: 18th
<MTecknology> daekdroom, it's the 15th here :S
<Hobbsee> amadeux: yeah, but most of their stuff got obsoleted with the easy codecs
<Amaranth> MTecknology: I think it is everywhere by now
<amadeux> Hobbsee: ok
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: that should probbably be removed from ubuntu, actually
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: oh?
<MTecknology> Amaranth, I'll file a bug on it then - I just figured somebody else may have come in here already
<Amaranth> !info secvpn dapper
<ubotu> secvpn: Secure Virtual Private Network. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.20 (dapper), package size 218 kB, installed size 388 kB
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: secvpn
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: Oh, I see why
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: no initab in ubuntu.
<bintut> hhmmm.. wengo phone is still broken on gutsy
<wastedfluid> Anyone here familiar with s2disk?  After the 7.10 upgrade, it just no longer works.  It won't accept the UUID as the swap device.. but it'll accept /dev/hda5, and then it won't hibernate.
<gunashekar> hi
<daekdroom> what's the name of that package with M$ fonts?
<Amaranth> daekdroom: msttcorefonts
<Pici> daekdroom: mstcorefonts
<MTecknology> Hobbsee, does that mean I shouldn't file a bug on it and just wait for it to be fixed up?
<daekdroom> thanks =P
<Amaranth> MTecknology: Do you use secvpn?
<MTecknology> yes
<Pici> But spelt correctly.
<lee__> eh if any one wants to truely test there suround cards and base abiility try the cekt ic station  Albannach I can gurantee you it will test everything from base to vocals
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: there's probably already a bug.  check it, if not, file one
<lee__> and leave you drooling lol
<MTecknology> but I won't need it for a few days
<Amaranth> MTecknology: doesn't NetworkManager manage VPNs?
<cdr> hi, i am trying to update from feisty to gutsy, but gksudo update-manager -c -d does not prompt for installing gutsy, can anybody help?
<amadeux> Hobbsee: Also, will medibuntu or automatix or... work right away with gutsy?
<MTecknology> Amaranth, yes, but not quite what I need for work
<Amaranth> amadeux: no
<amadeux> Amaranth: ok
<Amaranth> MTecknology: Hobbsee is saying that package should be completely removed :P
<lee__> any how..is there a wrok around for the failed drivers of the ati leaves you in the "the black screen of death"..I submited a bug reprot
<Amaranth> amadeux: Please stop talking about them
<Amaranth> lee__: on resume from suspend or something?
<MTecknology> Amaranth, eh... I actually need it, please don't make me start using third party repos over it :P
<amadeux> Amaranth: Why?
<Hobbsee> amadeux: you'd really have to ask them that...
<lee__> Amaranth on intial set up
<amadeux> Hobbsee: true
<Amaranth> lee__: Oh, you have an X1xxx
<MTecknology> anyway - ttyal
<Amaranth> or a Radeon HD
<MTecknology> I reported it, bug 152968 - pretty simple :D
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152968 in secvpn "[gutsy]  secvpn upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152968
<Amaranth> lee__: You have to install using the alternative CD and then install and enable fglrx from a command line
<lee__> Amaranth an x300, the funny thing in 32 bit mode I can run the driver I loaded lol..in 64 bit forget it
<Amaranth> oh, x300
<Amaranth> that should work fine
<Amaranth> never heard of anyone having problems with it
<lee__> Amaranth eh ok how do I create an alternate cd?
<Amaranth> lee__: forget about it, different problem
<lee__> yeah when I first loaded it it said chose amd something raaaather but I couldnt see it
<vo> hi. anyone know about the jmicron SATA bug with grub that makes you have to use irqpoll in your kernel parameters?
<Amaranth> vo: With gutsy?
<bintut> please check this out!  =>  http://files-upload.com/files/563862/gutsy_wengo.png
<vo> Amaranth, yes, and with previous versions as well
<vo> i'm just curious if anyone still sees it in gutsy or if it will eventually be fixed. it actually causes a second problem with booting Windows XP
<Amaranth> vo: No idea, I thought that was fixed in feisty
<gesker> Anyone know if there is an ETA on the sun-java6-plugin package?
<lee__> any how , iam jsut wonder why on the 32 bit I can run the drivers but in 64 bit it well.. dies lol
<lee__> well maybe when the final version comes out
<mc44> lee__: do you have a compelling reason to use 64bit?
<mc44> otherwise you should just stick with 32bit
<lee__> other then this one issue i am totally ready to kiss windows bye bye
<bintut> http://xenbits.xensource.com/xen-3.1-testing.hg
<vo> Amaranth: thanks. i can get by now by using NTLDR to dual boot Ubuntu and WinXP. I would prefer to use grub, but it will do for now.
<lee__> I edit video and like to render as well as like to play with 3d models
<Amaranth> lee__: Do you have more than 4GB of memory?
<lee__> rendering viodeo alone is the main reason 32 bits is a bit slow
<lee__> Not yet
<Amaranth> Then I don't see how 64-bit would help
<lee__> ?
<lee__> eh does it sahre the thing?
<lee__> my cards got 256 meg in it alone
<vo> lee__: 64 bit won't help you.
<lee__> ah ok
<daekdroom> 32 bits limits you to have 4GB of memory in your machine (PCI stuff + Video board + RAM)
<bintut> wengophone when launched will cover 80% to 90% of the desktop. it doesn't even have a window border.  check this out !  =>  http://files-upload.com/files/563862/gutsy_wengo.png
<lee__> well I ll dl the 32 bit version of Kubuntu then
<lee__> heck its the only thing that was stable on my sytem
<bintut> xen-3.1.1 => http://xenbits.xensource.com/xen-3.1-testing.hg
<lee__> ubuntu in guts mode was pukey
<Meroigo> I used the graphical interface for xrandr called "grandr" to enable dual screens... it works. But.. It doesn't stay dual screened if i reboot/restart x. So I have to open up grandr each time manually and reconfigure etc. :(
<bintut> gtg
<Meroigo> btw that new Screens and Graphics doesn't work well for me.
<vo> i guess there are some advantages to 64 bit, like more CPU registers available for programmer use. yay.
<lee__> that was theother reason why I wnet to it
<lee__> irght now I have flash and java on the 64 bit lol
<lee__> and it working
<lee__> no breaks
<lee__> ooh its update time
<lee__> eh also faster speeds in down loading too lol
<lee__> hey wahts an SVG viewer?
<vo> it views scalable vector graphics.
<daekdroom> Inkscape viewer or something like that?
<lee__> oh wait there is an intel updaate
<lee__> correction
<lee__> there an x server intell thingy
<vo> actually the only reason i'm considering switching to 64-bit is silly - it's because the Creative X-Fi sound card has proprietary closed source drivers and they have only been released for 64-bit
<lee__>  in cluding an x.org video pprobe
<lee__> heheee
<daekdroom> i'm considering 64-bit because it sounds way better than 32-bit.
<lee__> i will abmit sound sure sounds alot better in my sound system since I switched lol
<daekdroom> damn it
<daekdroom> i hate open office updates.
<lee__> lol there puking out the updates like  fast and the feriouse here no more did I update taht they sent one more lol
<Meroigo> can you downgrade back to 7.04 in some easy way?
<daekdroom> lee_: it's the 4th time i'm updating today.
<daekdroom> and i still have a half day to go
<daekdroom> i hope they don't release updates 18th..
<mc44> !downgrade | Meroigo
<ubotu> Meroigo: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Meroigo> hmmm
<daekdroom> why would someone want to downgrade to 7.04?
<lee__> waht is gutsy/main linux immage all aobut
<Meroigo> I can't find any good information about how to use dual monitors with xrandr in xorg.conf... I can with the gui "grandr" enable my two monitors to work as they should, but that configuration doesn't stay when restarting x, so I have to do that manually each time i login. :( someone who knows something about this stuff or maybe have some useful links? :/
<wastedfluid> i'd like to downgrade back to 7.04.. back when s2disk could hibernate, my volume keys worked.. and I didn't have to rig everything to make it work.
<tapoxi> Hello, every time I restart my machine, it isn't using the DNS servers I set it to use (OpenDNS), it keeps overwriting with the ones it gets from my DHCP server. How can I stop this?
<lee__> eh I am curiouse about something..eh I knoticed there is regestry files?
<lee__> how can soemthing run with out reg files?
<lee__> oh wait that windows thinking never mind
<tapoxi> Secondly, I installed gutsy on my girlfriend's vaio, and there's a few odd screen artifacts. A serial number like brick in the upper left corner, and a flickering line going down the left hand side.
<lee__> eh I am getting a main OS update it is huge
<mc44> lee__: we don't need a running commentary, thanks :)
<daekdroom> lee__: yesterday i reinstalled 7.10 and i had 171MBs of updates
<lee__> its only at 21 percent  of its down load
<daekdroom> and i'm likely sure you're updating open office
<daekdroom> 56MBs.
<lee__> yeoouch
<wastedfluid> yeah.. open office was a big one.
<wastedfluid> so was todays update.. todays was 92mb.
<lee__> yeah
<lee__> or more
<wastedfluid> nah, todays was 92mb..  I think.. I'm pretty sure it was
<daekdroom> i did upgrade 4th times so i had no trouble about that =P
<daekdroom> *update
<wastedfluid> well, I'm just waiting to "uswsusp" in one of the updates.
<wastedfluid> until then, this laptop is almost useless to me
<lee__> This is a dl of 135 mb
<daekdroom> lee__: then i think i missed some updates.
<lee__> yeah I just doubled check mines 135
<lee__> lol
<daekdroom> 56MB here
<daekdroom> open office updates only.
<lee__> hmm
<lee__> eh.. I have noe idea I ahve everything form cupsy to that camera thingy
<mc44> please stop going through what updates you have unless it's relevant to an actual support question
<lee__> whats kghost view?
<mc44> lee__: apt-cache show kghost
<Pici> lee__: probably a viewer for postcript files.
<Amaranth> wastedfluid: If you're waiting for s2ram you can stop, it won't be in there
<lee__> was taht in any one elses updates?
<daekdroom> lee__: ah, you're updating Kubuntu right?
<lee__> yeah
<daekdroom> ah
<daekdroom> (K)ghost
<daekdroom> =P
<radge>  I used the alternate instal Cd of Ubuntu 7.10 rc1.  I know it isnt a final version but the partitioner didnt want to mount the NTFS file system of my Windows partition.   I have noticed this on all beta versions of gutsy.  Why is this happening ?  Have they stopped support of NTFS?
<lee__> eh wahts it do though?
<daekdroom> apt-cache show kghost
<Pici> lee__: Its a viewer for postscript files.
<mc44> lee__: run that command for any package to see what it does, instead of asking here please
<lee__> ok
<lee__> radge use the windows cd to delte all partiions and do not... create any partiosn with it
<Pici> lee__: Uh.  Thats horrible advice.
<lee__> Ididnt even know I had it lol
<lee__> sorry, i was having the same issues
<lee__> mI miss read the question
<radge> lee__ why is the  windows cd rubbish at partitioning?
<wastedfluid> Amaranth: I'm waiting for s2disk to be fixed.  It won't accept a UUID, it'll only accept a /dev/hda5, and it can't hibernate to that.  Besides, s2both replaced s2ram.
<lee__> and I just woke up
<lee__> any how when I had to load the os
<dzzsky> Wouldn't't say rubbish exactly
<lee__> I had to remove all my partions to load it
<Amaranth> wastedfluid: oh, i saw you on the forums
<dzzsky> just unneeded
<Amaranth> wastedfluid: why can't you use /dev/hda5?
<wastedfluid> Amaranth: hehe.  Yup.  Trying to get some help.. but I can't.
<wastedfluid> It won't hibernate to it... it just stalls.  It refuses to accept the UUID..
<radge> the only way i can get ubuntu on my machine is to install windows on a small partition made by its install cd
<Amaranth> wastedfluid: and why do you need s2disk instead of regular hibernate?
<radge> then use the linux partitioner to do the rest
<Amaranth> wastedfluid: I don't think it does any special tricks except let you compress and encrypt the image
<dzzsky> yes
<wastedfluid> The regular hibernate does not work.... it has never worked.  Well, it worked on.. 6.06LTS.  But after that, it stopped working.
<dzzsky> to duel boot you have to install windows first
<radge> yeh
<dzzsky> if you dont windows will over write the mbr and youll lose grub
<daekdroom> Grub Diskette go go go
<dzzsky> you can reinstall grub from a live cd
<lee__> thta happend to me
<wastedfluid> you can always just reinstall grub.
<dzzsky> just  put the live cd in
<dzzsky> sudo grub
<radge> so why isnt it recognizing the ntfs then?
<radge> my 7.04 cds did
<dzzsky> find /boot/grub/stage1
<dzzsky> root (hd*,*)
<dzzsky> setup (hd0)
<dzzsky> should reinstall grub
<dzzsky> if I remember correctly
<Laser87> Hi!
<lee__> me, i want to totaly do away with windows
<radge> its not really as if i need access to that putrid disgrace of an area of my hard drive that windows...languishes on
<radge> lol
<radge> but it just more an annoyance
<dzzsky> it should recognise your ntfs drive
<dzzsky> is it only the installer or is it ubuntu it's self not recognising your ntfs partition?
<radge> no the installer its self...i get to the partition bit
<radge> and i set my mount point as /windows for the ntfs
<radge> and i save the changes and a screen says cant mount it or something
<radge> not sure of the precise wording
<lee__> is he trying to dual boot?
<dzzsky> a
<dzzsky> radge
<dzzsky> set it's mount point to
<dzzsky> "/media/windows"
<radge> ah hold on....i could just mount it in ubuntu its self
<dzzsky> that should work
<radge> yeh
<lee__> so when you guys are saying that when windows sees grub, it acts as if its a maliciouse program and scrubs it orr what?
<radge> where do i go to do that again
<radge> somewhere in the dev folder isnt it
<radge> it doesnt see it as a malicious program
<radge> it just over takes the whole drive
<lee__> oh, just just curiouse
<daekdroom> It takes the whole drive if you use lilo too =P
<radge> liek youd expect windows to do
<radge> :P
<dzzsky> it dosn't take over the whole drive
<daekdroom> dzzsky: let us blame M$
<dzzsky> just the first few blocks
<dzzsky> windows assumes it's the only os
<dzzsky> you still keep all your partitions
<radge> yeh why not blame m$
<daekdroom> Windows is wrong then.
<dzzsky> there is just no way to boot into them
<daekdroom> We have linux and that stupid piece of shit don't see it!
<Pici> !hmy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hmy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<daekdroom> so we blame it
<lee__> ah... when i had set upt up i told grub to take over the entire drive next thing i new i had like abou 6 partions with nothing running
<radge> What? we cant bash microsoft?
<radge> oh come on
<radge> lol
<daekdroom> radge: M$ made Windows
<daekdroom> windows don't think we're intelligent enuff to use linux.
<daekdroom> So we blame M$
<Tm_T> hey
<Tm_T> that's offtopic
<lee__> e can bash but we cant....use fowel language lol
<Amaranth> daekdroom, radge: http://people.freedesktop.org/~racarr/ms.gif
<radge> i know ms made windows
<dzzsky> it would not be irc if microsoft wasn't bashed atlest once an hour :)
<lee__> lol
<daekdroom> lol
<radge> we are all slaves to MS if we want a computer that at least is compatiable with other things
<radge> i couldnt use linux by itsself
<ponies-> microsoft didn't create irc
<lee__> got to love it when windows leaves ya hanging...as it sits there hung
<radge> i have to dual boot
<daekdroom> radge: we could use mac
<dzzsky> radge I used to duel boot too
<daekdroom> radge: without 3D support i need windows.
<dzzsky> if you want to play games
<dzzsky> you HAVE to have a windows drive
<lee__> nopers some fella about 20 years ago invented irc lol
<radge> mac? they are as bad as microsoft
<vo> I need Windows just for Adobe Photoshop, Illustrator, Acrobat
<radge> they want a monopoly too
<dzzsky> mac are worse
<dzzsky> imo
<daekdroom> radge: but their system is faster than windows
<dzzsky> atlest windows users know they are being screwed
<daekdroom> Mac is safe and stable. I don't care if it monopoly if it does well.
<dzzsky> I just cant stand the mac fanboys
<radge> mac is ok if you can afford it
<dzzsky> by far the worst fanboys ever
<radge> paying way too much for the hardware
<daekdroom> i'm not a mac fanboy
<dzzsky> I never said you were :0
<dzzsky> :)
<daekdroom> lol
<radge> i want a compuuter to do a job...not sit in the corner of my room looking pretty :P
<dzzsky> radge
<AirBender> I was using a Mac Mini some months ago for a couple of days, using unix style apps, but the system was a little unstable sometimes
<lee__> that part is true... though off topic you guysany idea how bad they want to shut down linux and such...i have some other freinds ..one being a sisters freind who quit his job just because he felt ms was going to far in there progaming with the so called up dates
<vo> Apple is like Sony. they pump out a lot of pretty looking, safe, and usable stuff, but overpriced in terms of actual technology
<mc44> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lee__> hmm i kinda like the psp lol
<daekdroom> let's flood #ubuntu-offtopic with our chat then
<vo> k
<dzzsky> back to your original problem:  if you set the mount point to /media/windows and not /windows that should fix your problem
<radge> i have been using linux off and on since ubuntu 7.04
<lee__> yes unbuntu we understand
<radge> and i have rarely ever hit a brick wall like i do with windows when somethign goes wrong
<radge> its so configureable
<lee__> this is my actul first time ever using something other then linux
<lee__> i meam windows
<lee__> i was to chicken
<mc44> please use #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic stuff
<daekdroom> i never had linux in my home computer till 4 days ago
<daekdroom> ok
<radge> who wants to join me in a rant in off topic then
<vo> anyone know how to turn off the bootsplash?
<radge> ?
<radge> :P
<dzzsky> I am going to get called a ricer for this but I have used linux for about 4 years and uptill recently ran gentoo
<lee__> ok
<vo> haha
<mc44> vo: remove splash from the grub boot line
<vo> mc44: thx
<reber> r> hi all. I upgraded to gutsy and xorg.conf doesn't work anymore in dual screen (ATI 7500). Any ideas ?
<lee__> waht about viewing and comapring the new x.org files with the old ones?
<dzzsky> I doubt that would help
<reber> lee__, i restored my xorg.conf and it crash.
<lee__> can't someting be used from those files when something breaks?
<lee__> erg ouch
<dzzsky> reber isn't bulllet prof x working for you?
<AirBender> vo, I suggest you to read the menu.lst file in /boot/grub/ directory, and fin the setcion of default parameters, just before the automagic list of entries, and remove the quiet splash flags, then update grub
<reber> dzzsky, X was working in dualscreen on feisty, but now i can only have single screen working on gutsy ...
<dzzsky> there has been alot of changes with how x works from fiesty to gusty
<vo> AirBender: thanks, i was looking at that too, wondering whether an update would overwrite my settings. thanks, now i know how to fix it
<npnufn> in kubuntu 7.10, I am unable to start hdparm (HDIO_SET_DMA error).  how can I enable the DMA.  (Celeron 1GHz/256MB/40GB IDE)
<AirBender> vo, excellent!
<reber> yes, crapping changes ...
<dzzsky> menu --> administration ---> screens and graphics
<vo> i actually installed grub2 and it has a separate set of automagic scripts
<dzzsky> there is duel screen options there
<vo> /etc/grub.d/10_header or something is where i would do it
<reber> dzzsky, running kde, where is this menu ?
<AirBender> vo, Ok, interesting...
<dzzsky> I am not sure
<reber> or if you know the name of the binary ...
<dzzsky> displayconfig-gtk
<dzzsky> thats in gnome though
<reber> ok
<reber> dzzsky, the problem is that i can't click on "second screen"
<reber> dzzsky, i already tried this utility, but it's no use
<dzzsky> hmm
<dzzsky> I dont use duel screen
<DEADBEEF_> oh yeah, does anyone have a reliable fix for the 'no window decorator' bug in compiz / kubuntu 7.10?
<dzzsky> you'd have to ask somone else
<dzzsky> sorry
<reber> dzzsky, i only have the choice betzeen 'default screen' and 'disabled'
<reber> np
<reber> it's crap tho, i might change this distro as i really need dualhead
<npnufn> can some body help me in enabling dma on IDE drive (Gutsy 7.10)!!!
<dzzsky> reber: why not just downgrade and wait for the full release?
<dzzsky> (if it was working in feisty)
<Jonbo> I have a problem: if I start gdm right after I install the nvidia drivers, everything works.. but right after I restart my machine, I get "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"
<stuart> does any one have any experience mounting a NTFS partition on a raid 0, cause I could use some help
<lee__> so is there a 32 bit version kubuntu
<DEADBEEF_> yes
<lee__> ok
<lee__> I think my system maxes out at 4 gig of ram..not sure though, maybe Ill just buy some more
<reber> dzzsky, 3 days left, i'm not expecting this to be fixed soon ...
<lee__> do all intel p4 with hyper threading have 64 bit?
<dzzsky> it might be working though.  Its just I dont know enough about kbuntu to help you
<dzzsky> want arround
<awalton__> lee__, no
<dzzsky> maybe someone more knowledgeable can help
<Jonbo> Does anybody have any reasons (or solutions) to my problem
<lee__> erg..well mabye Ill get one of the suported cards..I really hate to leaave this one lol, it has HDMI
<lee__> how much for a 256 meg card with HDMI?
<lee__> nvidia
<ReL1K> !google
<lee__> or one of the recomended cards in this thing?
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<lee__> okok
(cyclonut/#ubuntu+1) it now bakes you bread.
<kRush> so you guys have a gnome splashscreen? I just get a brown background when logging in, was it removed on purpose or went sth. wrong with my upgrade to gutsy?
<Pici> kRush: I think I remember something about it being disabled by default.
<stefg> kRush: no more splash in gnome 2.20
<kRush> good to know, thanks
<IdleOne> how can i set FF to open my gmail account when I click on a email link?
<kRush> is it possible to skip the brownish background on login, or at least change color?
<stefg> kRush: no, bug
<mc44> IdleOne: I once saw I way to do it but I can't remember where :)
<stefg> ... and one that is annoying enough to change distro :-\
<kRush> stefg, got a hint how to find that particular bug on launchpad quickly?
<daekdroom> is there a report about that firestarter closes after sometime in tray?
<stefg> kRush: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/132833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132833 in gdm "login background color is hardcoded" [Low,Triaged] 
<kRush> stefg, thx found it the second you wrote it here ^^
<lee986321> eh guys, I need to know soething.
<lee986321> I don't really understand the driver set up process
<peepsalot> what driver
<lee986321> befor I engague the driver I have to tell the system what I am using correct/
<mc44> lee986321: what driver?
<lee986321> the ati or that list of drivers taht is in the system
<lee986321> mc 44..is it a 2 part process?
<mc44> lee986321: what process? in the restricted driver manager?
<comicinker> hi! my tracker only finds new added files to, but not the old indexed. how can I renew the indexing process?
<lee986321> not sure but sure aint comaptable..brb
<mc44> comicinker: start trackerd with -R, i think
<lee986321> ati flgrx mc44 is the default
<mc44> lee986321: yes, whats the problem?
<peepsalot> lee986321, you're not being clear enough about your problem.  driver could mean a lot of things depending on the context.  What exactly are you trying to accomplish, what steps have you tried, and how is it not working?
<lee986321> how ever when I selct enguage I get the black screen of death
<lee986321> ok
<comicinker> mc44: thanks. why was is so easy.... ;)
<lee986321> I go to enguage the restrcte device driver.....it then downloads the porgrams or waht ever it deos and then I am met with the black screen of no return'
<MickMcMack> Hey, I'm having some problems with Ubuntu 7,10 amd64. If I try to use the `nvidia' drivers [installed from the restricted driver thingie] , I get no video signal. If I use `nv', I just get garbage on the screen. The only way I can get X to run is with `vesa'. But then obviously I have to use a crappy resolution. Any ideas?
<mc44> comicinker: nah, easy would be if there was an option in the GUI :)
<TuxOtaku> is gutsy stable enough that I won't have any problems upgrading from feisty through update-manager? or should I just wait until it's officially released??
<lee986321> the driver is ati by default
<lee986321> the driver is my video accelarator
<mc44> TuxOtaku: upgrading should be ok
<stefg> TuxOtaku: I'd wait for release +4 weeks, min ... gutsy isn't ready
<daekdroom> Gutsy release: 18th
<mc44> stefg: you say that every release
<daekdroom> there's no need to wait
<comicinker> mc44: by the way, do you have an idea what the problem could be: I have lots of music an d documents (and all already indexed) but tracker could only find the new added filed, not the already existing ones
<stefg> mc44: maybe because it's true ? ... the release process is quite broken
<mc44> stefg: you may think so, works for most people
<TuxOtaku> so basically, stefg since i pre-ordered my cds this week, once they get here, It's more or less safe?
<lee986321> peeps alot it my video acceleration card..when I engauge it
* stefg is tempted to give mc44 !worksforme
<lee986321> I even tried to use the drivers form ati and am met with th e same fate
<U238Willy> I had one small botch.. but right now the update to 7.10RC is still plugging along..
<TuxOtaku> one other thing as well....is compiz-fusion installed by default in gutsy?
<daekdroom> yes
<U238Willy> hmm
<TuxOtaku> is it enabled?
<TuxOtaku> because I have an older system and the video card on it can't handle compiz
<daekdroom> if your default driver don't have 3D acceleration it isn't.
<TuxOtaku> ok cool.
<ubunt1> Hello can someone tell me how to boot ubuntu on my Compaq pressario?? I can`t boot it even if I take out m Broadcom wireless card
* U238Willy whew!
<daekdroom> ubunt1: what's the trouble?
<daekdroom> Your Compaq Presario boots into windows?
<senab88> hello, i've installed ubuntu and everything is good
<daekdroom> senab88: we're happy then
<ubunt1> no I cant boot ubuntu I just stay on black screen after typical ubuntu booting from CD screen
<senab88> ...but now when i played movies it looks over exposed
<senab88> this is in all the players (mplayer, totem)
<daekdroom> ubunt1: What's your system ram?
<lee986321> erg how can I cmake my ati car, I get black screen
<comicinker> mc44: so no idea on that problem?
<ubunt1> 2x512 MB of DDRII I don1t know exact specification
<daekdroom> It's recommended atleast 256.
<daekdroom> ubunt1: then.. well.. i have no idea.
<daekdroom> is that CD a burnt ISO from internet?
<MickMcMack> No ideas then? :(
<lee986321> yes
<ubunt1> me too cose I`m running Dreamlinux and cant install ubuntu
<cyclonut> out of curiosity, how many process do you folk have running in a typical session?
<ubunt1> yes I`ve got a CD from net
<lee986321> are you aon a dream cast?
<daekdroom> try using the self checking option.
<daekdroom> It might be corrupted.
<Kein> Is tzdata supposed to break?
<ubunt1> I`ve been tried it but it have no CD defects
<daekdroom> ..
<daekdroom> Sorry then i can't help :/
<borovy3488> can you guys tell me how to change the font color on the gnome panels?
<ubunt1> its okay I just will trie everything I thinks and hope something help me
<ubunt1> bye everyone
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(lee986321/#ubuntu+1) its my video card that is giving me issues
(lee986321/#ubuntu+1) I Engauge driver, I load, I break
(lee986321/#ubuntu+1) eh ok I engugae my viedo card, I load then I break
<lee986321> with unbuntu in gutsy...all is sorta ok
<cyclonut> MickMcMack: nope, sorry, I dont have experience with those
<lee986321> in 32 bit
<cyclonut> check your driver and kernel versions to see if they are compatible
<U238Willy> lee986321, it would help if they knew which card you have, and what you've tried to do to fix it..
<lee986321> eh waht of the ones tht the sight downloads?
<lee986321> I have an ati x300
<Basti> hello
<Basti> when I try to boot the Live CD
<Basti> I get the following error
<Basti> Buffer I/O error on device hdc logical block 131655
<lee986321> I have treid oth the ati drivers that I  have downloaded from the interet at ati sight as well as the drivers frm the regualr down load
<lee986321> just a sec getting atis sight
<Basti> hdc: error code 0 x 70 sense_key: 0x03 asc: 0x11 ascq: 0x00
<Basti> can somebody help me
<Basti> ?
<mc44> Basti: try verifying the md5 sum of the CD, or reburning the CD slower
<mc44> and the md5 sum of the iso
<Basti> so it's a problem of the CD?
<borovy3488> does anyone know how to change the font color in the panels?
<mc44> Basti: possibly
<Basti> how to verify?
<mc44> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nickrud> borovy3488: you need to recompile the panel, iirc
<borovy3488> nickrud: how do I do that?
<Basti> i wondered about hdc
<Basti> i only have 2 hds in my pc
<Kein> Okay.
<mc44> borovy3488: gnome-color-chooser, though it's not in the repos
<Kein> I'm having serious problems here.
<Kein> tzdata is broken. =/
<lee986321> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html this is the sight I got the drivers from
<borovy3488> mc4: how do I get it?
<nickrud> mc44: that changes the color now?!
<lee986321> U238Willy thats the link where I got the drivers from
<mc44> borovy3488: dunno, try google
<borovy3488> nickrud: how were you saying to do it?
<nickrud> borovy3488: I'm reading it's page now, it does a lot of nice stuff. It has instructions for compiling as well
<nickrud> borovy3488: if you really wanna change colors, this looks much easier than what I said
<borovy3488> nickrud: does yours require compiling or installing anything?
<nickrud> borovy3488: yup, recompiling the panel app, this is compiling a tool.
<nickrud> borovy3488: and a final note, where it says debian, read ubuntu as well
<borovy3488> ok, well I'll just compile that prog here in a bit.  I have another question.  I cannot edit my time or date in gutsy.  When I was installing there was a problem with tzdata i think. but i run update and upgrade, and nothing gets installed
<Basti> what other cause can the problems have?
<mc44> Basti: hdc is likely your cd drive
<cyclonut> this whole auto-dimming/auto-brightening thing isdriving me nuts :(
<mc44> Basti: if it's a problem not to do with burning the cd, you could try the alternate text install CD
<Basti> ah okay
<Basti> the checksum of the 7.10 iso is 17bbce0c68497bc21838f4dfef8a9125
<Basti> means k3b
<borovy3488> anyone know what I need to do to edit time and date?
<Basti> just added the option to compare burned files
<Basti> :)
<mrj> if I have a broken software index running the install -f will tell me which one right?
<mrj> Or is the software index the entire thing and Im confusing it with packages
<mrj> looks like it's kdepimlibs5 and i removed Kde a few days ago, guess thats why
<chris__> im using the intel xorg driver and now when i try to play movies using XV theyre over exposed. changing to X11 playback fixes it. I'm sure XV used to work though, any ideas?
<lee986321> ok more clear and precise answer, which drivers do i seltct for my ati card At Flgrx or waht..wthat is closest to this driver?
<lee986321> ATI Mobility Radeon X300
<lee986321> ok...opening case and going to the chipset
<lee986321> well that bites theres no iding the chipset
<lee986321> a heat snik covers it
<lee986321> is the ati x300 the ATI Mobility Radeon X300?
<edulix_> okay
<edulix_> perfect, now after changing to the new kernel.. I have no sound
<edulix_> :P
<lee986321> edulix is the ati x300 the ATI Mobility Radeon X300
<Edulix> I don't know lee986321
<gnomefreak> Edulix: gonna guess and say you have an intel sound card
<Edulix> gnomefreak: probably
<Edulix> why?
<Edulix> no
<Edulix> it's ati
<Edulix> lspci | grep Audio: 0:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<gnomefreak> Edulix: than open volume control and make sure its not muted or has an X through it
<gnomefreak> assuming your using gnome
<Edulix> kde
<Edulix> :P
<gnomefreak> right click it and go to prefferences
<gnomefreak> ah than good luck :)
<Edulix> alsamixer shows something
<lee986321> is running kde 64 bit
<gnomefreak> i only test things on kde
<gnomefreak> Edulix: kde uses kmix
<gnomefreak> by default iirc
<Edulix> gnomefreak: I know
<JDahl> is it not possible to watch DVDs with Gutsy? I found a few bugreports claiming so,  but thought that with less than a week to release there should be fix floating around
<Edulix> but kmix doesn't show anything
<gnomefreak> JDahl: it works fine
<Edulix> and amarok doesn't play (and it uses xine)
<gnomefreak> JDahl: i doubt dvd playback is high priority
<lee986321> is crrently trying to install ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
<gnomefreak> Edulix: xine/gst have nothing to do with kmix or alsa
<Edulix> mplayer or kaffeine don't play sound either, but alsamixer show PCM Front and Mix
<mc44> JDahl: dvd playback itsn't supported by default because of legal issues
<Gek_> Anyway to fix Add/Remove Programs?
<AJ--> ie guys.. i cant fine the compiz manager in gutsy
<lee986321> just a sec grabbing advd
<AJ--> how can i configure the maganer..
<gnomefreak> Edulix: again your not seeing it. alsa has nothing to do with kmix
<JDahl> gnomefreak, movieplayer claims that I need to install more plugins,  but I think I have them all installed,   and why wouldnt dvd playback be a priority?
<mc44> JDahl: you need libdvdcss2
<gnomefreak> JDahl: bugs for crashing/ect.. much more important than dvd playback.
<gnomefreak> !dvd | JDahl
<ubotu> JDahl: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mc44> JDahl: dvd playback works fine once you have that
<Edulix> gnomefreak: I'm installing ubuntu-desktop to test gnome, but I will also go back to the other kernel to see if it works
<Edulix> I want my sound back hehe
<gnomefreak> he should really read !sound
<AJ--> how can i open the compiz manager in gutsy .... i just intalled it now
<gnomefreak> !sound | edulix
<ubotu> edulix: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<edulix> re
<gnomefreak> JDahl: system>prefferences should have it
<edulix> oh and by the way, sudo su - doesn't work anymore, why?
<Gek_> Is there any way to fix "Add/Remove Applications"?  I'm gettign an error that says "The list of applications is not availabe".
<gnomefreak> edulix: sudo -i work?
<Kein> WTF?
<edulix> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> Gek_: open terminal and run sudo apt-ge tupdate
<edulix> edulix@edulix-laptop:~/descargas/ogre3d/ogrenew/Samples/SkyBox/include$ sudo -i                                                                                                    [sudo]  password for edulix:
<edulix> edulix@edulix-laptop:~/descargas/ogre3d/ogrenew/Samples/SkyBox/include
<edulix> see?
<Kein> Kubuntu isn't reading my battery anymore...
<Kein> ;/
<AJ--> guys.. anyone knows how can i open the compiz manager i just installed gutsy
<gnomefreak> edulix: than that is your set up does su work? if so than sudo wont work
<Gek_> gnomefreak, I've done that
<gnomefreak> AJ--: told you already
<edulix> gnomefreak: su works
<gnomefreak> Gek_: close gnome-app-install
<gnomefreak> edulix: than sudo wont work since you enabled root
<gnomefreak> !root | edulix
<ubotu> edulix: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lee986321> i is apparently so
<edulix> gnomefreak: what? sudo su - has always worked to me
<edulix> and yes, I have a root password too :P
<nickrud> gnomefreak: that's not quite true, sudo and su are orthogonal
<gnomefreak> edulix: once you enable su sudo wont work again
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: thats not at all true
* nickrud just tested it again
<gnomefreak> nickrud: sudo command will fail after you enable su
<gnomefreak> try it
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: sudo is used on systems with su all of the time
<edulix> gnomefreak: that's new isn't it? it worked previously..
<nickrud> gnomefreak: no
<lee986321> just tried to play a dvd..it goes thought first 3 windows, then it dies
<AJ--> gnomefreak: i cant see it in preference :(
<edulix> hydrogen: exactly
<gnomefreak> hydrogen: by following the guides it doesnt set up both
<nickrud> gnomefreak: I have a root password, and just sudo'd and su'd
<Gek_> gnomefreak, I've closed gnome-app-install... and have ran sudo apt-get update... restarted gnome-app-install and it still is broken
<mc44> AJ--: did you install compizconfig-settings-manager
<gnomefreak> you have to set it up as both if you want to use both
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: what guides?  sudo doesn't have anytihng to do with su
<gnomefreak> Gek_: can you use synaptic
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: with the exception that both allow you to run commands as other users
<gnomefreak> read the the docs above
<AJ--> mc44: nope.. its a fresh install of gutsy:(
<edulix> nickrud: does sudo su - work for you? or sudo -i for that matter
<AJ--> ok ill try to install it
<nickrud> edulix: both
<mc44> AJ--: then install that, it will work. it's not installed by default
<gnomefreak> last time i enabled it sudo never worked again
* nickrud ran sudo under debian for years before ubuntu started to
<gnomefreak> until i enabled sudo after
* mc44 gives nickrud a gold star :)
<gnomefreak> nickrud: i still do in sid
<Gek_> gnomefreak, i can start it... yes
<gnomefreak> nickrud: with debian install sudo and it works
<gnomefreak> Gek_: what are you trying to install
* nickrud has many gold stars where they see little light :)
<edulix> actually, it seems that sudo doesn't work. sudo echo "hola" doesn't do anything either
<Gek_> gnomefreak, anything in that list of "Add/Remove"
<gnomefreak> Gek_: close synaptic and run sudo apt-get -f install in a terminal
* hydrogen can login as root and user and use sudo as root and user
<gnomefreak> Gek_: it should remove or install packages you may have an broken package installed
<hydrogen> so i'm not sure what that guides telling you to do
<hydrogen> but all you need to do is set a password for root
<hydrogen> and you can log in as root
<nickrud> edulix: yes, sudo - then su rich then su - all worked, in sequence
<Gek_> gnomefreak, it upgraded 0...0newly  installed...0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<nickrud> *sudo -i
<hydrogen> works4me as well
<gnomefreak> sudo passwd -l root
<gnomefreak> that doesnt let you use sudo unless you reenable it
<gnomefreak> atleast here and it seems on edulix system as well
<edulix> I have a password for root already. the problem is that sudo doesn't work for my user
<edulix> I on't know why
<gnomefreak> Gek_: and it wont let you install anything?
<edulix> sudo echo "hola" doesn't print anything
<hydrogen> edulix: are you in the 'admin' group?
<nickrud> edulix: did you edit /etc/sudoers at all?
<Gek_> not using Add/Remove Applications
<Gek_> i've not tried any other way
<caravena> Hello!, I safe-upgrade of feisty to gutsy and 2 problem. keyboard not work in many minutes. My hardware is laptop.
<edulix> uhm I think I know why.. I fucked up permissions. maybe that's also why I don't have sound
<nvoorberg> hey, is it possible to download te RC1 and upgrade to full when gutsy is out ?
<edulix> I'm only in edulix and fuse group
<caravena> one problem : -)
<nickrud> edulix: that could do that
<edulix> now that explains everything
<edulix> ;)
<hydrogen> edulix: that'd be why
<gnomefreak> nickrud: there is it why would you have toedit it as guide doesnt tell you too
<mc44> !final | nvoorberg
<ubotu> nvoorberg: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
* edulix thinks usermod is evil
<MTecknology> how can I erase my Keyring Manager info?
<hydrogen> edulix: can you get a root shell?
<nickrud> gnomefreak: sudoers doesn't have any affect over su
<hydrogen> if so.. gpasswd -a user audio; gpasswd -a user admin
<nickrud> gnomefreak: I think you're confusing how gksu and su
<gnomefreak> nickrud: you might want to add editing the sudoers file to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo so you can still use sudo
<nickrud> *work
<hydrogen> and as many of these as you want: hydrogen adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin vboxusers
<gnomefreak> nickrud: not at all
<gnomefreak> gksu and gksudo one is a symlink to other
<gnomefreak> iirc gksudo is symlinked to gksu
<hydrogen> they both run sudo though
<gnomefreak> or vice verse
<hydrogen>  /not/ su
<hydrogen> because of ubuntu's policies
<nvoorberg> hm they removed the download links from the website
<gnomefreak> i know
<hydrogen> sudo is not su
<nickrud> gnomefreak: no, they are not links, gksu can be told to use either sudo or su as it's backend
<martoss> hi folks
<gnomefreak> hydrogen: where did i say it was?
<martoss> i am debootstraping ubuntu on an amd64 machine
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: you are talking about sudoers affecting su
<knix> debootstrapping?
<martoss> it hangs with I: Configuring console-setup
<hydrogen> I think
<gnomefreak> nickrud: you can choose in alterntives but doesnt change the fact that they you can use gksu or gksudo for gui apps. because one is symlinked to other (has nothing to do with su btw)
<martoss> yeah, debootstrap
<alpin1> could anyone please help with Thunderbird problems?
<JDahl> mc44, that fixed it - thanks...
<gnomefreak> hydrogen: no enabling su without editing the sudoers file allows you to only use su not sudo
<gnomefreak> hydrogen: please read more carefully
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: no. they have _NOTHING_ to do with each other
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: You can enable root without touching sudoers
<martoss> knix, you know, the tool to install a deb based distro in a directory...
<gnomefreak> hydrogen: enabling su with sudo passwd -l root
<nickrud> gnomefreak: I looked at the symlink backwards :) and take a look at gksu-properties
<edulix> okey, thanks for your help, I'm quite sure everything will work when I reestart X
<gnomefreak>  makes sudo not usable until you edit the file
<martoss> any ideas why it hangs?
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: that _DISABLES_ logging in as root
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: which means you can only use sudo
<gnomefreak> hydrogen: sudo passwd -l root
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: setting a password on the root account (enabling it) allows you to login using su or sudo
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: locks the account
<hydrogen> read the man page
<gnomefreak> damn wrong one
<alpin1> could anyone please help with a Thunderbird problem on 7.10?
<nvoorberg> im currently downloading the RC iso
<nickrud> alpin1: ask, possibly
<nvoorberg> is it smart to install it already? or is it verry buggy
<hydrogen> its not all that buggy for me at least
<hydrogen> suspend still doesn't work properly..
<alpin1> it is set to play a sound when a new msg is received. but for some reason, the sound is coming from the internal speaker.
<MTecknology> I keep getting Access Denied to the Keyring Manager. I would like to be able to just delete what's in there and start from scratch.
<hydrogen> but thats because linux sucks :/
<Meroigo> hi. I put in a ATI Radeon 9500XT card, started Ubuntu, it said that there were restricted drivers avalible. I opened the restricted drivers manager, checked the box so it would install the ATI drivers, rebooted the computer.. but everything was i low graphics mode... :\ It looks normal etc if I use the free drivers, but I don't think it's really using the hardware for rendering 3D when I do that.
<nickrud> nvoorberg: works well, except for suspend & hibernate for me
<gnomefreak> see thats not fully the way to enable sudo again anyway
<alpin1> i disabled system beep and now it is not coming from there.
<gnomefreak> they are missing a part
<nvoorberg> ok
<alpin1> but i want to get a sound alert in the main system
<awalton__> hydrogen: you mean hardware companies suck
<nvoorberg> got some problems with my webcam, some error kept popping up and it wouldnt boot on the beta CD
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: by enabling the root account you _DO NOT_ disable sudo
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: they are utterly unrelated
<nvoorberg> hydrogen: wich part of linux sucks. the being-more-stable-then-windows part?
<edulix> I'm here just to tell you: it works ;)
<hydrogen> nvoorberg: the "windows can suspend my laptop fine but linux can't" part
<gnomefreak> hydrogen: than why doesnt it work here or on edulix pc. didnt editing sudoers file just fix that for him now he has su and sudo usable
<nvoorberg> hydrogen: ooh that small part
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: a long time ago we determined that the reason edulix was having trouble was he was not in the groups he should have been
<hydrogen> nvoorberg: yea.. because suspend on a laptop is a small part
<edulix> gnomefreak: everything works now in my pc
<nickrud> alpin1: one sec, phone
<nvoorberg> hydrogen: and what if linux were to boot faster then your windows getting out of hibernation
<gnomefreak> hydrogen: enablinb su password 1 shouldnt change that if it does than and should than why doesnt it
<nvoorberg> AND it's gonna be fixed eventually
<edulix> gnomefreak: and I haven't edited sudoers. sudo su - always worked and now it works again, my problem was that I wasn't in suders group
<gnomefreak> edulix: you were prior to enabling su? or just a simple reboot
<gnomefreak> edulix: how did you get removed?
<hydrogen> nvoorberg: then unless it could boot and start all the applications I needed with saved states it would still be not as helpful
<caravena> Hello, problem with safe-upgrade of feisty to gutsy. Keyboard not work in minutes...
<MTecknology> come on... doesn't anybody know anything about the keyring manager?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, dangit. I just did the recent updates to the kernel and nvidia-glx-new, hoping that would fix the problem I have with changing from tty7 (X.org), to tty1, but it's not.
* Psi-Jack sighs.
<caravena> Package for report problem?
<alpin1> how do I add skype to the startup menu to get it start whenever i turn on the computer?
<hydrogen> !autostart
<gnomefreak> alpin1: gnome?
<edulix> gnomefreak: I removed it with usermod
<alpin1> 7.10 gnome
<hydrogen> ubotu: poke!
<hydrogen> !autostart | alpin1
<gnomefreak> ah ok that doesnt explain why mine doesnt work as im in sudoers
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poke! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> alpin1: please see above
<edulix> gnomefreak: I just added myself to the groups I wanted and restarted X
<Psi-Jack> Everytime I try to switch to a text console, it plain doesn't work at all. Turns the screen out of sync resolution, and because of that, my monitor powers off from not having a proper signal.
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: are you in the admin group?
<nvoorberg> hydrogen: but Linux still doesnt have as much problems as *shiver* vista
<gnomefreak> edulix: i will look into it here when i have time
<gnomefreak> hydrogen: yes
<gnomefreak> one or other works not both
<hydrogen> nvoorberg: don't worry, I don't have any desire to run vista
<Neatchee> Hey all, I just upgraded my laptop from Feisty to GutsyRC last night, and everything is going well except for a new network problem.  Periodically (maybe every 5-10 mins), I lose all connections.  Now, I'm on wireless, and the wireless connection itself doesn't drop (according to network-manager at least), but all of current connections are broken (AIM, etc) and no new connections can be established for 20-30 seconds.  Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> and i figured that was normal since its been like that since edgy
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: then something went wonky on /your/ computer.. not everyones.  It's a nice variation on !worksforme
<alpin1> what do i write under command?
<niwt> Psi-Jack: I'm having similar problems - I can't get to a console ever since I did the online update after install
<StFS> hello.. has anyone tried getting compiz/beryl to work in kubuntu? if so, how does that work?
<hydrogen> alpin1: "skype" I think
<edulix> gnomefreak: what you say doesn't make any sense to me, because that's like saying "when I configure KDE, gnome stops working" or something along the lines
<bosse> im having troubles with my dell d600 and the ati radeon 9000, i cant get 3d accel..... witch driver should i use??
<nickrud> alpin1: in preferences, under general you can choose a sound to play
<nickrud> alpin1: some basic sounds can be found in /usr/share/sounds
<gnomefreak> hydrogen: if it has been like that since edgy and no its not an upgrade from all than i expected it was normal not because it doesntworkforme if i had it happen only once than i would agree without a problem.
<Psi-Jack> niwt: Yeah. Nvidia card, right?
<alpin1> i'll try.
<niwt> yup. nvidia
<niwt> nv driver
<nvoorberg> did they fix the iPod compatibity yet?
<gnomefreak> something i will have to play with after release
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. This is, what I would consider, a showstopping bug, and there's only 3 days left for 7.10's release date.
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: right.. but we've determined its not a general problem.. something went wrong on your computer.. unfortunatly I have no idea what the something is, but it's not a general thing
<gnomefreak> nvoorberg: for what app?
<gnomefreak> hydrogen: i will know when i get to looking for it
<gnomefreak> nvoorberg: ipods can be used with differnet apps
<gnomefreak> !ipod | nvoorberg
<ubotu> nvoorberg: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<nvoorberg> gnomefreak: does it support the latest generation? the iPod Classic?
<niwt> is it safe to make additional non-graphical runlevels using update-rc on gdm, same as in debian, or did ubuntu change that?
<bosse> one more thing, cant get the java plugin for firefox running
<gnomefreak> nvoorberg: havent heard of it but im gonna assume its not much differnet than nano
<hydrogen> nvoorberg: you need a new version of libgpod
<nickrud> niwt: no, it's the same
<hydrogen> nvoorberg: that I'm not sure is out yet..
<Psi-Jack> niwt: : I noticed the only issue with this comes up only AFTER gdm is started.
<hydrogen> nvoorberg: check out in #gtkpod
<Psi-Jack> Once X is started, text consoles fubar.
<niwt> ok, once I do that, how do I change my default runlevel?
<nickrud> Psi-Jack: ati?
<Psi-Jack> nickrud: Nvidia
<nickrud> niwt: edit /etc/event.d/rc-default
<niwt> thanks
<gnomefreak> hydrogen: apple hasnt made noise about releasing it yet so i would say atleast 2weeks to a month before its released
<nickrud> Psi-Jack: hm, ati has that as a known issue, I had to turn off boot splash to get my vc's working
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: until what is released?
<niwt> looks like default runlevel is already set to 2, which will work
<gnomefreak> hydrogen: the ipod he was talking about
<hydrogen> gnomefreak: err, its been out for almost a month
<hydrogen> the same time the ipod touch was released
<gnomefreak> it has? and its called classic?
<hydrogen> and the new nano
<Psi-Jack> nickrud: I tried that for nvidia myself. Boot without the splash. I watched it in all Linux's glory of bootup in text.. Up until X started by gdm, and WHAM,. Text consols fubar, right then. No longer are they accessable at all, even after stopping gdm.
<Neatchee> Hey all, I just upgraded my laptop from Feisty to GutsyRC last night, and everything is going well except for a new network problem.  Periodically (maybe every 5-10 mins), I lose all connections.  Now, I'm on wireless, and the wireless connection itself doesn't drop (according to network-manager at least), but all of current connections are broken (AIM, etc) and no new connections can be established for 20-30 seconds.  Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> wonder why i didnt get email about that yet
<nickrud> Psi-Jack: no clue, I've not used nvidia on recent ubuntu's.
<Psi-Jack> Heh, dang. Gnome really needs a simple "Run" dialog tool.
<Neatchee> Psi-Jack: Alt-F2 should get you one, i believe
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack: alt+f2
<Psi-Jack> Aha..
<gnomefreak> same as kde
<Psi-Jack> heh. I should replace that to Super+R grr. ;)
<sdre1> is there anyway I can disable ipv6 in gutsy?
<hydrogen> windows refuge.
<hydrogen> :)
<hydrogen> !ipv6
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack: you can do that
<Neatchee> !ipv6
<Psi-Jack> hydrogen: Been using Linux Since way back in the 1.2 series. :p
<avatar_> sdre1: why disabling it?
<sdre1> avatar_: don't need it, and I'm only pulling ipv6 addresses and it's not letting me connect to the internet
<Psi-Jack> gnomefreak: So far, my problem doing that, everytime I actually HIT the Win key, in the Keyboard Shortcut manager, it puts down Super L or Super R, without letting me hit the next key.
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack: compiz enabled?
<Psi-Jack> gnomefreak: Disabled it.
<lee986321> eh i found another bug.. and its a weird one. i used to e able to download isos to my mem stick.....it now says disk full   and its a 1 gig too the iso is 698 mb
<Psi-Jack> Compiz slows down Second Life, so I opted to just not use it. ;)
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack: check in gconf-editor it may be set to use something already
<Psi-Jack> Even though it's cool.
<Neatchee> I wish I could use Compiz :-\  Crappy SiS onboard gfx :(
<nvoorberg> hydrogen: i was reading the lines back here in this channel, and i can report you, the ipod classic has been released already, it's right here next to my computer
<Psi-Jack> gnomefreak: Where in here? I've never used gconf much.
<lee986321> and the rumor about not beeing able to play dvds is true and corect
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack: i dont have exact path atm and im building iceape and its slowing me down way too much
<lee986321> i treid 3 ddifferent  playes with same results  error
<Neatchee> So anyone have any ideas about these random network disconnects I'm experiencing?
<cypherdelic> My Gutsy still spawns to BusyBox and I have to manually mount my system.
<cps1966> what the chances of getting rid of dolphin
<pwuertz> cps1966: dolphin?
<cps1966> i hate i it
<Psi-Jack> gnomefreak: I did a search. Nothing else uses just plain <Super>, anywhere, my search was for just Super
<hydrogen> cps1966: sudo aptitude remove dolphin
<hydrogen> cps1966: tadaa :)
<pwuertz> cps1966: why did you install it?
<cps1966> good
<sdre1> I've got an ethernet cable plugged in, eth0 returns an ipv6 address, and I have an eth0:avahi that returns ipv4 adress of 169.
<hydrogen> pwuertz: its installed by default
<hydrogen> pwuertz: on gutsykde
<pwuertz> hydrogen: I'm in ubuntu right?
<lee986321> ah thank you
<hydrogen> kutsy
<pwuertz> hydrogen: ah
<pwuertz> lol.. just checked kde4 beta3
<lee986321> i to was wondering about getting rid of dolphin
<niwt> gonna reboot
<cps1966> konqueror does better job
<Psi-Jack> gnomefreak: I was able to manually set it in gconf-editor though, to <Super>R from <Alt>F2, and it works now. LOL
<niwt> brb
<nvoorberg> pwuertz: is it worth getting used to instead of gnome?
<cypherdelic> My Gutsy still spawns to BusyBox and I have to manually luksOpen my encrypted LVM. Any Suggestions??.
<cps1966> its a sick fish out of water to me
<Psi-Jack> Oy, oops. ;)
<lee986321> so the aptitude comand is for pre installed stuff?
<cypherdelic> My USer is in group vboxuser, but i still cant start any virtual box mashine
<pwuertz> nvoorberg: you know... I was a kde fanboy once... imho.. kde was by far superior...
<cps1966> i got daily build today seems good so far as doing hareware right
<cps1966> except for when i have usb cam pluged in on boot it kills my tv card and wont let me change source in tvtime
<pwuertz> nvoorberg: now kde3 stands still, gnome caught up ... and kde4 is in development for a few years
<nvoorberg> pwuertz: i got used to gnome, if i want to use KDE now i have to get to know it again
<gunasheka1> nvoorberg: that is not so difficult
<pwuertz> nvoorberg: they call it kde4 beta3... I would call it pre-alpha
<nvoorberg> perhaps i'l try when KDE 4 is out
<nvoorberg> it is rumored to be verry good
<cps1966> after christmas
<Psi-Jack> Okay, Can I make like custom Keyboard Shortcuts, for say, loading Nautilus?
<lee986321> ok i need some help is the ATI Mobility Radeon X300 and the atix300 one in the same?
<pwuertz> there is no way kde4 could reach final status this year... just had a look at beta3
<lee986321> ?
<cps1966> ! seamonkey
<lee986321> final status?
<nvoorberg> hm im currently downloading gutsy RC
<hydrogen> pwuertz: well, if you compared this beta to the beta a few weeks ago you would say that it's doable by christmas
<Neatchee> lee986321: I do not know for certain, but I would say no.  Very very similar but ATI's mobile line has a few differences, though I couldn't tell you what they are
<nvoorberg> i hope it's gonna be good
<yokomo> I thought compiz was coming natively with gutsy
<yokomo> it's not installed on my system
<hydrogen> pwuertz: plus.. I'm not really sure how you are trying beta3 as it has yet to be officially packaged/released
<Psi-Jack> yokomo: It does.
<lee986321> the that explains the issues lol
<yokomo> also, I thought the installation was supposed to support whole drive encryption
<lee986321> why in heavens name this link then?
<nvoorberg> when you install gutsy, you automaticly get compiz and 3D effects?
<pwuertz> hydrogen: gusty repositories got some 3.94  packages already
<yokomo> Psi-Jack: why is it not installed on my system?
<Psi-Jack> yokomo: Likely because you do not have a detected/known video card that could support ity.
<pwuertz> hydrogen: it was scheduled for today... the base packages hit 3.94 yesterday
<yokomo> it's a geforce 6600
<hydrogen> its not enabled if you use kubuntu also
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, kubuntu's installer doesn't install compiz either.
<lee986321> eh ok ...hers what i get when i go to atis sight and selt ati x 300
<lee986321> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.40.4.html
<wrede> I upgraded kubuntu to gutsy. When I log in with my user, my external monitor is blank. With test user however, whos config files I deleted, the monitor works. Question, which config files do I delete for my user to get the monitor working?
<lee986321> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html this the home link.. follow it as th you are going to down load the linux for 64 bit system and tell me if i asm missing somthing Neatchee
<lee986321> cause i am verry confused right now
<Neatchee> it's just a script.  save it to your home directory, then open a terminal and type "sudo ~/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run"
* nickrud cringes at installing ati that way
<wrede> anyone that can help me?
<Neatchee> I feel your pain, nickrud, but it IS easy
<lee986321> I did and i got the black screen of death
<pwuertz> hydrogen: I just don't know what happened to kde4..... I love Qt4 and I know what its capable of... I don't understand what they did for the last few months... right now you got some broken desktop basics and a bunch of old KDE3 applications that have been ported to qt4.... i don't "see" the revolutionary desktop that was announced like 2 years ago
<nickrud> wrede: #kubuntu probably has better help with that
<Neatchee> black screen of wha?
<lee986321> DEATH
<wrede> ok, I'll try
<nickrud> lee986321: try ./ati-driver(etc) --buildpkg Ubuntu/feisty
<hydrogen> pwuertz: thats because the revolutionary desktop didn't go into development until after the libs were just about frozen
<lee986321> sytem refuses to go to login screen after splash screen
<hydrogen> pwuertz: which was maybe 4-6 weeks ago
<Neatchee> nickrud: don't you mean Ubuntu/gutsy? :P
<hydrogen> pwuertz: plasma still has a long ways to go.. but I expect it will reach its promises around kde4.1/kde4.2
<daekdroom> 3 days till #ubuntu+1 focus on next ubuntu version =P
<hydrogen> it has to do a lot of wheel reinventing right now
<Ximal> hello ?
<lee986321> eh i am running 64 bit nickrud
<nickrud> Neatchee: not sure if they've created the package builder for gutsy yet
<hydrogen> due to widgets not being supporting in the graphicsview
<Ximal> does anyone know of a way to get myspace.com messenger working in ubuntu gutsy ?
<Neatchee> nickrud: good point
<Ximal> it keeps timing out..
<act1v8> Hello!
<nickrud> lee986321: sameo, I'd think. help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<pwuertz> hydrogen: exactly... so now you got some libs... but no desktop and no new widgets... you expect them to do that within 4 weeks?
<act1v8> I just installed RC, updated the system, restarted and compiz stopped working
<hydrogen> pwuertz: I expect a workable desktop in eight weeks (whenb kde4 is projected for)
<act1v8> it's complaining Xgl not being enabled
<hydrogen> pwuertz: I don't expect the full plasma revolution to exist until kde4.1
<cdm10> I just realized that I've been blaming Gutsy for two bugs that ended up just being coincidences
<nickrud> act1v8: ask about gutsy on #ubuntu+1 for 3 more days :)
<pwuertz> hydrogen: right... kde 4.1 or 4.2...
<hydrogen> pwuertz: however, because of the libs it will be very cool
<hydrogen> pwuertz: right.
<hydrogen> pwuertz: the same way gnome2.0 sucked, kde4.0 will suck
<act1v8> ?
<nickrud> lol
<hydrogen> pwuertz: its part of the process
<pwuertz> hydrogen: ok i see
<thegve> nickrud: What is the problem with the 3d accelleration then? Is there a known issues list somewhere?
<Ximal> i know you are all busy .. but if someone gets a chance to /query me about the issue with myspace.com's messenger and wine .. I'd like a moment of someone's time please... thank you all so much..
<cps1966> lost all my windows decorations with compiz on kde
<nickrud> thegve: depends on your chipset, etc.
<thegve> I am trying to get it to work again a few days now
<pwuertz> hydrogen: I didn't know .0 was supposed to be some kind of open beta release ;)
<hydrogen> pwuertz: kde4.0 is not going to be widely adapted, a lot like gcc4.0 or gnome2.0... or qt4.0.. or kde3.0 its the versions that build upon it that will
<thegve> Radeon X800
<act1v8> how can I get X to reconfigure with the values in conf as used by the installer?
<hydrogen> pwuertz: its not a beta release.. its planned to be a fully workable release, but just without some of the features that later versions will have
<nosrednaekim> cps1966: install emerald
<hydrogen> pwuertz: if one delayed every release until every feature was perfect and unimprovable then there would never ben a release
<nickrud> thegve: I did sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl ; used restricted-manager to enable ati restricted drivers, rebooted (cuz it made me) logged in, did compiz --replace && emerald --replace and was good to go
<thegve> nickrud: By your response to hydrogen I guessed you meant it is some known issue that will be resolved in 3 days
<nickrud> thegve: no, gutsy questions are supposed to be asked/answered on #ubuntu+1
* nickrud just cheated, however
<pwuertz> hydrogen: your right... I did not move to gnome until 2.12 was released because I did not find it "mature" enough
<pwuertz> hydrogen: same with kde4 now
<hydrogen> mm
<lee986321> thank you nickrud that was the best answer I go I think..Iam at taht sight folloewing the directions
<hydrogen> and we don't expect people to either
* hydrogen didn't move to kde until kde3.4
<hydrogen> now I can't stand noam
<thegve> nickrud: This is weird
<pwuertz> yea... kde 3.4 was great back then
<thegve> What you said just was enough to get the effects going again
<nickrud> thegve: that instruction set was for ati, by the way.
<thegve>  (the --replace commands)
<thegve> but according to glxinfo no hardware rendering is working
<thegve> but my interface is running to good for that to be true
<nosrednaekim> thegve: are you using ati with XGL?
<thegve> it should be dead slow then
<nickrud> thegve: yes, and yes, and no I have no clue why it says that :)
<Ximal> should i download a tar or an rpm installation for vmware ? someone please answer.. i'm unsure if i have rpm support/tarball support ?
<Neatchee> Hey all, I just upgraded my laptop from Feisty to GutsyRC last night, and everything is going well except for a new network problem.  Periodically (maybe every 5-10 mins), I lose all connections.  Now, I'm on wireless, and the wireless connection itself doesn't drop (according to network-manager at least), but all of current connections are broken (AIM, etc) and no new connections can be established for 20-30 seconds.  Any ideas?
<thegve> nosrednaekim: Yes
<nickrud> Ximal: use the tar, never use rpm's on ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> thegve: its because XGL disables direct rendering. but somehow it pipes it thorough for the apps that need it.
<thegve> glxinfo even segfaults, a whatever
<act1v8> Neatchee: do you use ADSL?
<Ximal> thanks nickrud ! thank you very much
<nosrednaekim> thegve: its perfectly normal
<thegve> a nice that segfaulting software is normal ;)
<frank_> Ximal: you can get vmware player and vmware server through the repositories as well
<riotkittie> act1v8: your card was probably blacklisted. we can get around that though
<nosrednaekim> thegve: yep.. thats normal
<Ximal> frank_ i'm going for the vmware workstation .. i have a serial i can use for the actual product ;)
<act1v8> riotkittie: blacklisted!? it is supported by the radeon and ati open source drivers
<lee986321> why woukd they black list a card?
<pwuertz> hydrogen: you know... when I heard about the beta releases and the 4.0 being released in 2 months I expected something like this: *g*
<pwuertz> hydrogen: http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=28476&file1=28476-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Kde4+Mockup&PHPSESSID=2e0205c48cf850a88f4135450edb1d6a
<frank_> Ximal: ok. then you should use the tar
<nickrud> Ximal: you wouldn't happen to have a spare one for the guy that helped, would you ;)
<Ximal> it all depends..
<Ximal> lol
<Ximal> i might later..
<Ximal> err how do i say this..
* nickrud brushes up the helping cells
<nickrud> Ximal: no worries, a joke :)
<Ximal> i figured out how to install without a key on windows.. i'm going to do the same through linux ? lol I generate my own key.. haha
<riotkittie> pwuertz: because some people using those cards were having issues
<Ximal> or "CRACK" the source on it to install it like a fossi program
<riotkittie> like serious issues.
<gnomefreak> Ximal: please change topics
<act1v8> riotkittie: meaning that I can't use Compiz?
<Ximal> oh sorry freak..
<Ximal> you are right..
<thegve> act1v8: I don't quite understand you, but I guess you want to do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Ximal> thanks for your info on which files to use on ubuntu guys
<thegve> This will bring you in a kind of wizard to configure your driver, card and monitor settings
<riotkittie> act1v8: no. there is a workaround, but i'm not positive blacklist is your problem. seems like a good place to start. do you have a  .config/compiz/compizconfig/config ?
<Neatchee> act1v8: no, cable modem, with a d-link router
<riotkittie> thats fun to say five times fast.
<act1v8> Neatchee: ugh... sometimes Ubuntu's way of "package management" is freaking me out
<act1v8> because people are being stubborn
<Neatchee> ?
<act1v8> about resolving real issues
<act1v8> like your Network for instance
<act1v8> Neatchee: that problem has been bugging me for... um... 3 years
<Neatchee> yeah, i'm not all that happy about it either, but what can ya do.  :-\
<Neatchee> really?  it only just cropped up now after updating to gutsy
<Neatchee> although, interestingly, it hasn't reset since i came in here XD
<act1v8> Neatchee: there is this workaround
<act1v8> that might work
<lee986321> well I di that way..the system downladed twice and never asked for a restart... now do I go on further nickrud..after the first 2 lines? taht is do i keep going after the first 2 lines?
<Psi-Jack> Okay., Grrr.. This is starting to annoy me. In gconf-editor, when I set things manually to use <Super>letter, that letter becomes useless at all, and won't let me type that letter anymore. What's causing this?
<act1v8> install the package "resolvconf"
<thegve> I lost sound after my daily update/upgrade today by the way, more people having the problem or shall I figure it out myself?
<act1v8> it should be in universe
<act1v8> if it's still there
<aLeSD_> hi all
<nickrud> lee986321: you need to run restricted-manager , you can call it in a terminal
<act1v8> and then eventually move through init's or restart :)
<riotkittie> i'm assuming that you do, act1v8, so add skip_checks = yes to the bottom of the file, restart X, and if a blacklisted card is the root cause, compiz should startup and function fine.
<lee986321> wahts the comand line for that? I selcted the driver as it told me
<act1v8> skip_checks = yes to the bottom of the xorg.conf?
<nickrud> lee986321: you chose the ati driver? checkmark?
<act1v8> riotkittie: ^^
<lee986321> yeah tahts waht it said to do after the first 2 lines
<lee986321> I can uncheck it
<nickrud> lee986321: ok, then check it again, make sure it says the driver is in use
<nickrud> lee986321: don't uncheck
<lee986321> oh ok yes it s in use nickrud
<lee986321> ok
<lee986321> I idn't
<riotkittie> act1v8: no. to ...  ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig/config
<lee986321> ok so on to the next set of lines then?
<nickrud> lee986321:   in a terminal, lsmod | grep fglrx you should get two lines
<AkiraYB> Hello, I'm using Kubuntu... Anyone know this problem? Sometimes, in password boxes, my keyboard (like kdesktop_lock, Ctrl+Alt+L) doesn't work. oO Weird. I've just upgrade to Gutsy.
<act1v8> riotkittie: that file is empty
<lee986321> ls as InLs
<nickrud> ls as in ell ess
<LiMaO> what's a good PIM software (besides evolution) that looks nice, has schedules, calendar, tasks, contacts and such stuff? (email is not priority)
<act1v8> oh typo :)
<Neatchee> lol what did act1v8 just do XD
<lee986321> eh I having a difficult tiiem withat verticla line  eh wahts taht mean?
<lee986321> how would look if I were to key it in?
<Psi-Jack> Hrmm. Well, I got Keyboard Shortcuts to let me hit Win+key, showing up as Mod4+Key
<riotkittie> act1v8: mine looks line this (/ signifying a new line) [gnome session]  / profile = / plugin_list_autosort = true / skip_checks = yes ... i'm not sure if you need all of it or not
<act1v8> oh yeah
<Psi-Jack> But, then it just plum doesn't work. heh
<act1v8> 1002:5653
<act1v8> that's the blacklisted card
<nickrud> lee986321: it means 'take the output of the previous command and feed it to the next command' , and it's just above backslash on my keyboard
<act1v8> how can I unblacklist-it :)
<act1v8> I'll take the chance :)
<riotkittie> act1v8: your file is empty?
<redheat> hi everyone
<redheat> just gotta a question? what is fluxubuntu?
<act1v8> riotkittie: it was a typo in the path :)
<redheat> I mean I know Kubuntu, Edubuntu and that third one..
<Psi-Jack> redheat: Ubuntu with fluxbox as the windowing environment.
<redheat> you mean as in gnome, and kDE
<redheat> ?
<Neatchee> Psi-Jack: Flubuntu? :P
<Psi-Jack> redheat: No. Those are Desktop Environemnts.
<act1v8> riotkittie: how can I unblacklist my card
<redheat> oh you mean the whole thing acts like window
<riotkittie> act1v8: did you add that line to the file?
<redheat> as in PCOSLINUX
<redheat> right?
<Neatchee> redheat:  no, he means it uses Fluxbox instead of Gnome or KDE
<Psi-Jack> redheat: If you don't know what fluxbox is, I would likely suggest you not concern yourself with it for now.
<act1v8> riotkittie: yes, let me check again
<redheat> is it a problem that I asking..
<act1v8> [gnome_session] 
<act1v8> profile =
<act1v8> plugin_list_autosort = true
<act1v8> skip_checks = yes
<riotkittie> act1v8: did you get a compiz error when starting X?
<redheat> that I asking..
<act1v8> is that what's suppsed to be in the file?
<act1v8> supposed
<nickrud> fluxbox is definitely a tweaker's window manager
<Sarco> hey all, i have a problem with the livecd. i can't see the mouse cursor... anyone know how to fix this? I'm using gutsy on x64 btw
<Psi-Jack> nickrud: Yeah, tweaking from too many drugs. LOL
<Neatchee> redheat: no, but Fluxbox is a very minimalist window manager, so if you aren't experienced enough to know what it is already, you'd probably just get in more trouble by trying to use it :)
<Psi-Jack> hehe
<nickrud> Psi-Jack: you read my mind :()
<riotkittie> yea. hm. check System > Preferences , make sure effets are on
<riotkittie> effects*
<Psi-Jack> Granted. I used to be a major fvwm user, but still.
<Psi-Jack> That was THEN.
<redheat> Neatchee..I already have compizfusion running on Ubuntu and its doing fine..I guess I beyond a novice user for sometime now..
<redheat> at least, is there a wiki about it?
<act1v8> riotkittie: it says that they could not be enabled
<act1v8> even though I added that line there
<redheat> thank you anyway guys..truely appreciate it
<act1v8> but when I do compiz --repace
<act1v8> I see another error that there is no Xgl present
<Neatchee> redheat: what I'm saying is that I'm a fairly experienced user, I backport software frequently, I manually configure a lot of applications, and even I steer clear of Fluxbox, because it requires an extraordinary amount of skill with linux to use it effectively in my opinion
<Psi-Jack> I'm slowly but surely also upgrading my old Ubuntu-Server 6.10 to 7.03, prepping for 7.03 to 7.10 after that. :)
<riotkittie> act1v8: hold on a sec. let me check launchpad
<act1v8> ok
<lee986321> lsmod\ grep fglrx ....lsmod grep: command not found
<Psi-Jack> Err 7.04. Whatever it is. Fiesty.
<Neatchee> lee986321: it's lsmod | grep fglrx, not \
<lee986321> eh am I keying it in wrong or is it a frwarward slash?
<nickrud> lee986321: the character above the slash
<nickrud> lee986321: shift-backslash
<Neatchee> Shift+\
<Sarco> hey, can anyone help me figure out why i can't see the mouse cursor on the livecd?
<lee986321> oh ok
<act1v8> Sarco: try restarting X
<Sarco> tried that, rebooted a bunch of times too
<Sarco> no luck.
<nickrud> act1v8: ati card?
<lee986321> well in either case nothing happend lol
<act1v8> nickrud: yes, mobility radeon
<rohan> high resolution consoles are still broken in gutsy. . can anyone confirm ?
<nickrud> lee986321: then sudo modprobe fglrx
<rohan> i.e. vts after vga=791 and so
<Solarion> rohan: what do you mean?
<nickrud> act1v8: sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl
<Solarion> rohan: ah, dunno
<rohan> Solarion: just press ctrl-alt-f1 .. do you get a prompt to login ?
<Solarion> rohan: I've not messed with he vga settings
<Sarco> Anyone else have any ideas on getting my mouse cursor to show on the livecd?
<act1v8> nickrud: but I want AIGLX... my card is driven by an open source driver ... I'm not using frglx
<Psi-Jack> rohan: Hell, TEXT consols are broken for me.
<rohan> Psi-Jack: exactly what i'm talking about
<rohan> text consoles
<nickrud> act1v8: then nm me, but it's odd it's asking for xgl then.
<Psi-Jack> rohan: yep. I'm still suffering without text consoles, soon as gdm starts up.
<Psi-Jack> rohan: Do you know if there's any alternative means to get them working for now? LOL
<Ximal> what does it mean guys when a install asks you what are the init directories and then it says rcd.06/ etc
<act1v8> nickrud: it might be just referring to having no composite enabled
<Psi-Jack> I mean, I don't mind using fbcons, if that's an option that'll fix this.
<Sarco> No one on mouse cursor not showing up on the livecd?
<Ximal> err rc0.d/
<rohan> Psi-Jack: yes, just remove vga=xxx line from your grub's menu.lst
<nickrud> act1v8: gotta have either composite or xgl
<lee986321> Error running install command for fglrx ?
<Neatchee> hey act1v8:  How do I use this resolvconf package?
<rohan> if you've not added it yourself, then i dunno what to do :)
<Neatchee> to fix my problem?
<nickrud> act1v8: exclusive or, that is
<frank_> Ximal: you can use the default settings for vmware if I remember correctly
<act1v8> Neatchee: after you installed it, restart, and it should take place immediately :)
<Neatchee> alrighty
<Neatchee> bbiab
<lee986321> I got an error
<Psi-Jack> rohan: Hmmm.. I have no vga=xx in mine.
<sobersabre> hi guys. is this chan still about gutsy ?
<act1v8> nickrud: do I have to get Xgl?
<act1v8> let me restart just in case
<riotkittie> for some reason, i'm thinking the blacklist override didnt kick in for me til after i rebooted.
<sobersabre> I have too many packages trying to update-rc.d <something> multiuser <levels>, instead of "defaults"
<riotkittie> but i may be wrong on that count.
<sobersabre> any ideas why ?
<Ximal> hmm
<Ximal> is there any way to MOUNT the iso files included in the iso directory ?
<nickrud> lee986321: did you install xserver-driver-fglrx ?
<Ximal> maybe it includes automated help for installing
<nickrud> lee986321: check that, xorg-driver-fglrx
<sobersabre> hmm.. nvm. bye all
<rohan> Psi-Jack: sorry, no idea then :)
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<nickrud> Ximal: when you select install vmware tools, it should mount the iso at /mnt (at least in the server)
<Balachmar> Hi, I just upgraded to gutsy from feisty, but now it won't boot into gnome
<Balachmar> it does boot in recovery mode.
<Balachmar> The logs tell me there is an error loading the symbols module
<Ximal> oh no..
<Ximal> i noticed iso's in the install directory
<Ximal> maybe i should burn the iso.. lol to a cd..
<nickrud> Balachmar: try running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade a couple more times
<Ximal> and just put it back in the drive and see if it works too
<nickrud> Balachmar: then sudo apt-get -f install
<frank23> Ximal: what did you do up to know? decompress the tar file?
<lee986321> i did.... and and Iam now at where in the world is DISABLED_MODULES part: kdesu
<Psi-Jack> nickrud: Hehe, I've always loved dist-upgrade. Run it more! Mooooore.. Okay good. Now cram it down and chalk it up.
<nickrud> lee986321: ah, kde I don't know how to do compiz with kde
<lee986321> eh ok KDE is Kunbuntu right
<gnomefreak> ianm_: cryptset
<ianm_> what technology does Gutsy use for "Encrypted hard disks" feature?
<gnomefreak> ^^
<lee986321> eh ok ill figur it out
<gnomefreak> same as debian uses
<nickrud> Psi-Jack: I use ncurses aptitude by pref. I've read that a few dist-upgrades help
<lee986321> oh?
<ianm_> is TrueCrypt included in the gutsy repos by any chance?
<rohan> can anyone confirm that on latest kubuntu with updates, there is no OSD for the audio volume keys ?
<lee986321> gnome then whereis at?
<gnomefreak> not with that name
<borovy3488> does anyone know why bazaar wouldn't install on gutsy?
<lee986321> Gutsy is bazar lol
<lee986321> you can't run a dvd on it
<nickrud> lee986321: I'm just stuck, I started with gnome long ago, and kde never seemed enough better to swithc
<rohan> or anyone know which package provides the OSD for kubuntu volume keys ?
<lee986321> ah
<borovy3488> it says that " Package bzr has no installation candidate"
<borovy3488> any ideas why?
<gnomefreak> ianm_: its possible its part of cryptsetup but not sure
<Balachmar> nickrud: network interfaces are down
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: sure it does
<gnomefreak> !info bzr
<ubotu> bzr: Bazaar, the next-generation distributed version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.90-1 (gutsy), package size 1979 kB, installed size 10260 kB
<Balachmar> nickrud: so I cannot use apt-get update
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: make sure you have no broken packages try sudo apt-get -f install
<lee986321> ok in simpler termonology what is a dissabled module and waht are i nthe system does one go to find it
<gnomefreak> without a package name
<rohan> any kubuntu users here ? :(
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: ok, its running now
<gnomefreak> rohan: a few
<nickrud> Balachmar: ouch. wired, I hope?
<lee986321> well rohan Iam one lol
<lee986321> still learning thae thing though
<Balachmar> nickrud: well both wireless and wired are not working...
<rohan> lee986321: then do the volume keys OSD work for you ?
<rohan> lee986321: is your system fully updated ?
<Balachmar> nickrud: though it is just some normal intel onboard thingy
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: it says something about clamav not being able to install. how do i get rid of that?
<gnomefreak> rohan: you might have to set them depending on the keyboard not so much user
<lee986321> not sure about the keys but it keeps puking the updates..atm I can't run a dvd
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: pastebin the exact error please
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: command as well
<borovy3488> ok, whats the pastebin website again
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> brb while you do that
<lee986321> rohan I am still up dating
<nickrud> Balachmar: and I found the neworkmanger stuff on gutsy so much better than feisty
<Balachmar> nickrud: well it doesn't even get into gnome...
<lee986321> well this makes a total of upadtes 253
<nickrud> Balachmar: you normally use dhcp for getting an ip?
<jtd> so I just did a dist-upgrade, and now my desktop is bigger than my screen resolution, and I can't set my screen resolution to its maximum.  anyone have any ideas why that would happen?
<Balachmar> nickrud: yes
<borovy3488> gnomefreak:here it is!  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40737/
<lee986321> roahn weres the Modules thingy for chekcing dissable modules?
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: could I just remove the clamav packages in synaptic
<nickrud> Balachmar: add the following two lines to /etc/network/interfaces        auto eth0        iface eth0 inet dhcp       . then run sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<nickrud> Balachmar: all things being standard, you should have net after that
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: you can try
<gnomefreak> blet me look first
<theAtom> hello
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: ok
<theAtom> how can I stop a user accessing my external hard drive?
<Balachmar> nickrud: ok, thanks should have thought about that myself
<Meroigo> okay, when I got the ati restricted driver to be enabled, I get GPU rendering of 3D etc, but I can't enable desktop effects, it says "The Composite extension is not avalible"...
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: try it but i doubt it will maybe try dpkg -r packagename
<nickrud> theAtom: is it an ext3 or ntfs partition
<mc44> Meroigo: you need xgl
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: OK, I'm trying synaptic right now.
<mc44> Meroigo: install xserver-xgl
<Meroigo> =O
<Meroigo> okai
<jtd> can someone help me figure out why my desktop is stuck on a bigger size than my screen resolution, and why changing my screen resolution appears to do absolutely nothing?
<theAtom> nickrud, NTFS
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: sorry when i said try dpkg i meant try dpkg
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: its not fully installed apt/synaptic may not most likely not remove it
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: OK, hang on just a second, I'm trying.
<theAtom> nickrud, NTFS
<nickrud> theAtom: for ext3 it's easy; for ntfs I know it can be done but don't know, offhand. Ask for help with setting permissions on automounting ntfs partitions
<theAtom> nickrud, :P
<theAtom> k
<theAtom> ask who? :)
<nickrud> theAtom: heh. if it was an internal ntfs, I could tell you ;)
* gnomefreak thought you had to be root to mount drives
* jtd sighs
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: OK, synaptic did remove them.  When I ran sudo apt-get -f install again, it asked me to run apt-get autoremove.  should i?
<cypherdelic> My USer is in group vboxuser, but i still cant start any virtual box mashine
<cypherdelic> My Gutsy still spawns to BusyBox and I have to manually luksOpen my encrypted LVM. Any Suggestions??.
<nickrud> theAtom: when you phrase your question in general, tell them you've got an external ntfs partition you want to limit read access to when it automounts
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: what are the packages it gives you to remove
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: sudo apt-get -f install
<lee986321> what is a module and how do you access it?
<theAtom> nickrud, no need for the politics!  we all humans after all
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: crap hang on
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: the packages not the command
<borovy3488>  gnomefreak:  libtext-glob-perl libdate-calc-perl libcarp-clan-perl libfile-find-rule-perl
<borovy3488>   libnumber-compare-perl libbit-vector-perl
<borovy3488> sorry about that
<nickrud> theAtom: the reference to politics went past me, I only do politics here on leaving
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: yes that is fine if you wish
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: those look like friends of clamav
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: ok, now how to get bzr on
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get install bzr
<theAtom> <nickrud> theAtom: when you phrase your question in general, tell them you've got an external ntfs partition...  <-- Politics
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: ok running them
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: ive had bzr installed so unless there is a problem with it it should install fine
<jtd> CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME PLEASE?  XORG.CONF APPEARS TO ALL BE CORRECT, PASTEBINNED HERE: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/948/ THAT IS THE CORRECT INFORMATION FOR MY MONITOR AND GRAPHICS CARD.  IT WORKED FINE BEFORE I DID A LARGE DIST-UPGRADE WITH LOTS OF PACKAGES REPLACED, AND NOW I CANNOT SEEM TO ADJUST MY MONITOR RESOLUTION OR DESKTOP SIZE.  PUTTING MY MOUSE CURSOR AT THE EDGES OF SCREEN PUSHES THE "VIEWABLE" PART OF THE DESKTOP AROUND.  T
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> theAtom: helps people understand the whole question. you dont have to if you dont want to but it would help in getting you help
<gnomefreak> jtd: drop the capps
<gnomefreak> than try that again
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: wow, apt-get update is taking a while...
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: yep
<lee986321> heck with saftety if no one can tell me waht a module them i am skippimg the check
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: been a while sinc eyou used it
<theAtom> jtd, im deaf :P
<theAtom> gnomefreak, i found a solution to depency problems I had with OO
<gnomefreak> lee986321: what module
<jtd> gnomefreak: I've asked the same question five times with no one paying attention.
<lee986321> and wont restart until i have downloaded feisty 64 bit
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: no, whats weird about it is that I did it this morning
<theAtom> gnomefreak, did u read that webpage?
<jtd> I'm getting a little bit desperate.
<theAtom> gnomefreak, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-532154.html
<gnomefreak> jtd: if noone knows they cant answer you
<lee986321> the flgrx
<theAtom> works on Gutsy too
<gnomefreak> theAtom: most likely not
* gnomefreak didnt know you had that problem
<nzero> hey how can i play DVD's in ubuntu
<theAtom> gnomefreak, it worked
<gnomefreak> lee986321: i suggest either waiting or checking wiki.ubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org
<act1v8> ok Compiz isn't so important
<lee986321> genomefreak this thingy Make sure fglrx is not disabled in the DISABLED_MODULES
<act1v8> anyway
<theAtom> gnomefreak, i put date forward one day, did apt-get update, anv it worked!  then I put clock back to normal and everything works
<act1v8> when booting up I see no splash
<theAtom> gnomefreak, read the webpage I gave u
<xnitex> hey after i hook up an external monitor on my i945gm intel set
<gnomefreak> lee986321: that would be l-r-m most likely
<act1v8> and if I hit Ctrl+Alt+F2
<xnitex> it changes my resolution to 800x600 how do i change back?
<xnitex> maybe through terminal?
<lee986321> ah wating until the full version comes out?
<VousDeux> !dvd | nzero
<ubotu> nzero: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<act1v8> I can see that something is wrong
<jtd> who knows how to "tolower()" some text using perl?
<act1v8> something kinit
<xnitex> !i945
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i945 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xnitex> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<act1v8> not being able to do /dev/disk
<lee986321> ah and that is genomefreak?
<act1v8> something remove...
<ianm_> jtd: is there no #perl ...?
<gnomefreak> xnitex: what about the intel 945
<theAtom> when 7.10 FINAL comes out in 2 days, do I have to delete Gutsy I have now and reinstall from the final version?
<nzero> thanks vousduex
<xnitex> gnomefreak: i hooked up an external to my vaio vgnfe670g
<gnomefreak> theAtom: dont count on 2 days
<nzero> ubotu:ping
<ubotu> pong
<xnitex> gnomefreak : and it fucked up the resolutions
<gnomefreak> xnitex: whatch your language
<theAtom> gnomefreak, when 7.10 FINAL comes out, do I have to delete Gutsy I have now and reinstall from the final version?
<gnomefreak> watch even
<xnitex> now i can't select 1280x800 again
<xnitex> ?
<gnomefreak> theAtom: upgrade
<jtd> it seems kind of silly to join a channel for perl to ask one question which likely half this room can answer when it's directly related to Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> theAtom: if your on gutsy now do your updates and you will be on final
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: we have another error, I'll post it in the pastebin:: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40739/
<lee986321> erg laanguage.. i know i am ticked but i am trying to control mysel.....grabs a can and beats it with a hammer
<gnomefreak> jtd: what is your point, remember we dont HAVE to help you
<theAtom> gnomefreak, so as long as I do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, I dont need to download the final ISO?
<gnomefreak> theAtom: yes
<gnomefreak> no need for another isop
<theAtom> gnomefreak, yes??  so I need to download the ISO?
<gnomefreak> iso
<theAtom> ok
<gnomefreak> theAtom: no
<theAtom> understood
<gnomefreak> upgrade to it
<theAtom> good
<theAtom> :)
<lee986321> i hae one disk saved for the final release
<nzero> xnitex, just face it man, linux was never made for graphics, thats why most of the people who use it stare at a black screen with white text
<theAtom> lee986321, why bother?
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: give me a sec please
<lee986321> and i am probably going to use it lol
<theAtom> nzero, rubish
<nzero> lol
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: no problem, im in no rush
<theAtom> nzero, the graphicvs are nicer on ubuntu for me than on MS windows
<Ax-Ax> 18 is friday?
<Ax-Ax> th
<nzero> i guess if your an nvidia user
<ianm_> jtd: a million technologies are related to ubuntu, the point is that there are 302 other people here, and keeping things on topic improves the channel for everyone.  asking your question without joining a perl channel or, gasp, searching google, only helps you
<theAtom> nzero, yes I am :)
<lee986321> actually ..its giving me the chance to learn some coding  practices
<theAtom> nzero, on Vista the nvidia drivers are old and suck
<Ax-Ax> 303 now :)
<theAtom> nzero, so better on ubuntu
<jtd> ianm_: it's irrelevant now anyway
<nzero> try using multiple heads on ati and you will run into problems
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: sudo apt-get -f install   no packagename what is the output
<gnomefreak> Ax-Ax: 19 is friday
<Ax-Ax> oh
<gnomefreak> and you most likely will not see it until friday
<xnitex> gnomefreak : ?
<borovy3488> gnomefreak 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 0 not upgraded
<gnomefreak> xnitex: what?
<ianm_> jtd: but you still get the point, I hope
<xnitex> gnomefreak : my resolution problem?
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: ok i asked if known issues whaiting on reply
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> !fixres | xnitex
<ubotu> xnitex: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nickrud> jtd: remove the virtual line from you screen section
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: what version is it trying to install?
<lee986321> well nickrud looks like the drivers are coming in the download lol
<jtd> nickrud: I don't understand how that even got put there.  I've never selected that option.
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: it doesn't even say, did you look at the pastebin thing?
<jtd> nickrud: why would an upgrade suddenly magically put it in?
<lee986321> eh the x,org files
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: apt-cache policy bzr
<nickrud> jtd: no clue.
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: some apt/dpkg knownledge is good before running non stable releases
<nickrud> lee986321: good, hope it works :)
<nickrud> jtd: it might have gotten confused by the layout of your xorg.conf, even though it shouldn't have
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: wayne@Waynes-laptop:~$ apt-cache policy bzr
<borovy3488> bzr:
<borovy3488>   Installed: (none)
<borovy3488>   Candidate: (none)
<gnomefreak> nickrud: you have bzr installed?
<borovy3488>   Version table:
<gnomefreak> hackel:
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: enalbe universe repo
<nickrud> gnomefreak: yes
<lee986321> yeah just got a linux up grade for restricted drivers
<gnomefreak> nickrud: nvm he doesnt have repo enabled
<nickrud> gnomefreak: plan to learn it someday :)
<gnomefreak> nickrud: its fun
<mc44> gnomefreak: its in main
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: ok, hang on
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: please pastebin you /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> mc44: it is?
<gnomefreak> !info bzr
<mc44> !info bzr
<jtd> nickrud: that fixed it, thanks.
<nickrud> gnomefreak: so I hear, I've been using svn but it seems bzr is what's hot now
<ubotu> bzr: Bazaar, the next-generation distributed version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.90-1 (gutsy), package size 1979 kB, installed size 10260 kB
<gnomefreak> ah it is
<gnomefreak> yay they moved it
<gnomefreak> nickrud: bzr is easier to me than svn
<lee986321> eh i need to close the c lol it just updated it
* gnomefreak would think that he has cd repo enalbed only
<nickrud> gnomefreak: I use front ends as much as possible, eclipse has plugins for *everything* ;)
<gnomefreak> bzr has a front end iirc
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: here it is  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40742/
<gnomefreak> bzr-gtk - provides graphical interfaces to Bazaar (bzr) version control
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: you dont have the main repo at all
<nickrud> looked at it, but since I haven't set up a bzr repo yet, haven't used it
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: why do you have tuxfamily there?
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: thats what i needed to get avant window navigator
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: add deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<mc44> how on earth did you manage to remove main?
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: ok,working on it
<gnomefreak> and add deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: no wonder you cant install anything
<Arenlor> Does anyone here know about Azureus at all? It keeps crashing on me, don't know why
<gnomefreak> without main universe restricted and multiverse wont work
<nickrud> mc44: you'll be suprised how often you see that :)
<mc44> nickrud: I know, always surprises thoug :)
* gnomefreak wonders why he removed them to add tuxfamily
<rom1v> hi
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: ok, they're added.  I really didn't remove them.  all i did was add tuxfamily
<gnomefreak> he had to remove it to add tuxfamily in its place. borovy3488 did the gutsy main repo not slap you in the face telling you you need this
<rom1v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/144882 about my unresolved bug, I would like to try the intel driver : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/144882
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144882 in network-manager "crashes with OOM" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<rom1v> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/confirm.aspx?httpDown=http://downloadmirror.intel.com/10315/eng/iwlwifi-1.0.0-1.tgz&agr=&ProductID=2753&DwnldId=10315&strOSs=&OSFullName=&lang=eng
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: you did or you turned it into tuxfamily as you removed the cdrom repos as well
<rom1v> Have I just to ./configure make make install?
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: i wish it did.  Is that all i needed to do?
<rom1v> once untared
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: remember ALWAYS add extra repos to bottom
<nickrud> rom1v: there'll probably be an INSTALL file in the tarball with instructions
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: after adding them save and close than run apt-get update
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: you will want to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade before installing bzr
<gnomefreak> your in for a world of updates
<rom1v> rom@rom-laptop:~/Desktop/iwlwifi-1.0.0-1$ sudo make[sudo]  password for rom:Makefile:20:Makefile:21: WARNING: $SHELL not set to bash.Makefile:22: If you experience build errors, tryMakefile:23: 'make SHELL=/bin/bash'.Makefile:24:Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source'make: *** [compatible/kversion]  Erreur 1
<rom1v> :(
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: yea, I can see that now.  thanks for the help.
<gnomefreak> np
<rom1v> hmmm sorry I should use pastebin
<nzero> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nzero> i can't seem to find AWN in the repos
<nzero> what is the package name
<nzero> !AWN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rom1v> http://pastebin.com/d162b81f2
<mc44> nzero: it's not in the repos
<rom1v> when I try to "make" the driver
<rom1v> :(
<nickrud> rom1v: try sudo aptitude linux-headers-$(uname -r) , then don't use sudo with make
<nzero> oh
<nzero> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nickrud> rom1v: erm, sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) that is
<nzero> is it hard to install a program thats not packaged, is that when compiling comes in
<rom1v> 0 mis  jour, 0 nouvellement installs, 0  enlever et 0 non mis  jour.
<nickrud> rom1v: try again, no sudo
<rom1v> linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic is installed
<nzero> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mc44> nzero: there are .debs for awn around, try google
<nzero> lets so i want to install a program that doesn't use a .deb
<nickrud> rom1v: have you looked for install instructions in the tarball?
<rom1v> yes
* gnomefreak never thought i would ever ask this but im thinking of asking mvo to impliment a warning if you dont have main enabled when tryingt o install something
<Demortes> OK, so I upgrade to Gutsy, i boot into it for the first time, and I get nothing but a gray screen....
<mc44> nzero: as I say, there are debs for awn
<rom1v> make
<Demortes> What did I do wrong?
<rom1v> The driver package contains a Makefile that can be used for building thedriver outside of the kernel tree.  To build it for the currently runningkernel, simply type:        % make  <--- You may need to run this as root
<gnomefreak> Demortes: did you see the grub or usplash
<Demortes> GRUB and all came fine, got the login screen
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<Demortes> logged in, gray screen
<contrast83> Anyone else having problems with KNetworkManager? It's not listing *any* devices at all in its context menu.
<mc44> nzero: deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator
<gnomefreak> rom1v: make is normally not makeinstall is run with root
<gnomefreak> Demortes: ah
<gnomefreak> Demortes: welcome to the downsides of bulletproofX
<rom1v> with sudo or without sudo it's the same problem
<nickrud> rom1v: hm, then do exactly what the error message said about adding the shell specification
<Demortes> gnomefreak, Meaning?
<gnomefreak> Demortes: maybe boot recovery mode and change the driver to vesa
<Demortes> gnomefreak, Hmm, wish I could mount my virtual hard disk in VMWare :P
<nickrud> rom1v: but since I've never compiled that, I can only offer generic help
<rom1v> "To build it for a different kernel than the running one, use the KSRC... " but it is the kernel I use
<Demortes> gnomefreak, so how do I go about changing the driver? x.conf?
<gnomefreak> Demortes: boot into recovery mode than edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use vesa instead of whatever its using
<lee986321> Well waht ever happend  I had to shift my monitor slightly to the right the graphics are smoother and such
<Demortes> It should be using the restricted driver from nvidia
<contrast83> Demortes: or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lee986321> the system restarted no black screen
* nickrud thinks of a wrapper around apt, checking for all repos 
<Demortes> OK, have to write these down :P
<gnomefreak> lee986321: the connection may be bad like on mine
<rom1v> there is no "source" folder in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic
<contrast83> Demortes: Using nvidia-glx-new?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: its easy to do
<lee986321> waht do you mean?
<Demortes> contrast83, No clue, in Feisty, had the restricted driver in use
<gnomefreak> contrast83: hes not using anything
<lee986321> I have smooth graphics atm
<gnomefreak> bpX mostlikely reset it
<lee986321> screesn changed too
<gnomefreak> Demortes: drop to tty and edit the file use irssi in another tty for us to help you
<nzero> hey anyone ever have the problem where you installed FireGLcontrol panel and when you ran it, it said driver not support even though you were running FGLRX and the panel came up blank
<gunashekar> hi
<contrast83> Demortes: Do you still have the 2.6.22-12 or 2.6.22-13 kernel installed? If so, try booting into one of those from GRUB. That's what I've been having to do.
<nickrud> gnomefreak: one less issue. You ubuntu'er's are getting closer and closer to bulletproof L ;)
<lee986321> ah o kI need fire gl how do I get that lol
<Demortes> gnomefreak, If I edit it to Vesa, will I get a gui to come to IRC?
<gunashekar> the only issue left is sound on my laptop with gutsy
<lee986321> genome or nick rud how do I ger Fireglx or..
<gnomefreak> Demortes: hope so wont know till you tell me what it is on and what happens when you change it but should if you stop gdm from running first
<lee986321> eh fire glx 11
<Powerking89670> Can anyone help me with an issue where gnome warns me that "There was an error starting the Gnome Settings Daemon" at each boot
<Arenlor> Does anyone here know about Azureus at all? It keeps crashing on me, don't know why
<contrast83> Anyone else having problems with KNetworkManager? It's not listing *any* devices at all in its context menu.
<gnomefreak> lee986321: not from our repos if you asking for that package by its right name
<nickrud> lee986321: I'm not sure what you're doing there, but I simply followed the instructions on that page. Worked For Me
<Demortes> gnomefreak, wish me luck :)
<Demortes> contrast83, You too :P
<gnomefreak> Demortes: no luck needed just use tty and irssi
<contrast83> heh, good luck
<gnomefreak> we can walk you through it that way
<Demortes> gnomefreak, Will do, although I'm not familiar with it :)
<lee986321> well I did too and everything is up and running...that up date jst majorly updated my xorg file
<Demortes> gnomefreak, Thanks.
<gnomefreak> good luck than :)
<lee986321> I was too, but after the up grade it said nothing to  do
<lee986321> I have the ati controler
<Gorxon> Gutsy won't pick up my 2nd harddrive and it gives lots of "ATA2.00 : Failed to set xfermode" on boot. Any ideas what might be wrong? 7.04 worked perfectly
<gnomefreak> Gorxon: upgrade?
<nzero> when i start firegl control panel it says "Driver does not provide FireGL X11 Extensions! Panel Components will operate only partially. Then the control panel comes up blank except for a tab saying information and buttons saying apply, ok, and cancel
<Meroigo> Okay, so where can i more on the depth configure compizfusion desktop effects thingie? :P
<Gorxon> gnomefreak: fresh install
<gnomefreak> Gorxon: than sounds like either hald or kernel issue either way file a bug on it this is one of those things unless you have really odd hardware it should be fixed this week
<gnomefreak> nzero: that would be ati
<nzero> its there problem not mine
<Gorxon> so what package should that be files in?
<contrast83> Meroigo: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<gnomefreak> nzero: its the driver
<Gorxon> *filed
<Meroigo> thanks mate
<gnomefreak> Gorxon: a bug should be filied
<contrast83> np
<gnomefreak> nzero: are you using xserver-xgl?
<Gorxon> yes, but where?
<nzero> yes
<Gorxon> launchpad I guess
<Gorxon> but any particular package?
<gnomefreak> nzero: im gonna assuming this is compiz package
<gnomefreak> Gorxon: try the kernel
<nzero> gnomefreak:?
<Gorxon> any command I can run to print hardware info?
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: Have you solved your build problem yet?
<Gorxon> to attach to the bug report
<gnomefreak> Gorxon: you need to know what kernel your on does it work with another kernel and you want to give them logs (maybe  boot logs from /var/log
<rom1v> no :(
<gnomefreak> nzero: the package you are trying to run is a compiz type app?
<gnomefreak> nzero: where you need to use compiz to use it
<Gorxon> gnomefreak: it's the kernel shipped with gutsy RC
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: I've just tested it and it builds against the kernel GIT source
<Gorxon> can't remember the number, but will check
<gnomefreak> Gorxon: than file it on the kernel (there was more than one kernel in gutsy
<gnomefreak> Gorxon: uname -a
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: Have you installed linux-source for your current kernel?
<Powerking89670> I'm having a bug in gnome where panels dont like the bottom of my screen; the always move to the top, unless I delete them and make a new panel
<rom1v> I don't have a "source folder"
<rom1v> hmmm, I don't know ^^
<gnomefreak> Powerking89670: its a known bug
<nzero> gnomefreak:I am trying to gain access to the ATI control panel to config stuff, I am running XG: because compiz won't work with the restricted ATI drive unless XGL is on.
<Gorxon> ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> Powerking89670: please see launchpad.net for it
<Powerking89670> gnomefreak: kk thank you :D
<rom1v> linux-source-2.6.24 don't exist
<rom1v> there is only linux-source-2.6.22
<lee986321> well not sure waht happend between up date and doing waht i was ...but I no longe have the abillity to adjust my monitor lol
<gnomefreak> rom1v: and your running .24?
<rom1v> yes
<gnomefreak> seeing as .23 was just released
<gnomefreak> rom1v: than you might want to seek help in #linux
<lee986321> heck...the entire module aint there lol
<rom1v> euh no sorry it's ok it's 2.6.22-14
<rom1v> :)
<gnomefreak> pick one
<rom1v> I thought it was .24 :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> than you have the source package for it :)
<rom1v> installing...
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: *usually* you only need the linux-headers package to build a kernel module
<daekdroom> how do i install xgl?
<rom1v> ok but not with this one :(
<daekdroom> i mean, what is the package.
<rom1v> it needs source folder
<rom1v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/144882 (see the last answer)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144882 in network-manager "crashes with OOM" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<nzero> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<IntuitiveNipple> The *trick* I used to ensure the Intel Makefile finds the source-code is: "sudo ln -s /home/all/SourceCode/linux/ubuntu-gutsy /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source"
<daekdroom> nzero: i want package name.
<nzero> use synaptic
<lee986321> ok how do i get the fire gl x11 extensions?
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: You could try doing something similar but linking the linux-headers directory to /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source
<nzero> install XserverXGL
<daekdroom> thanks
<rom1v> hmmm.... I am installing linux-source
<lee986321> its the only thing i am missing
<nzero> it even automatically starts itself at each session
<rom1v> 45.4MB
<lee986321> ty..is that with sudo?
<cbox> hi there everyone!
<nzero> yo yo my nigga
<cbox> im having some troubles with a slow boot, and i have a bootchart to decipher. can anyone help please??
<thread> has anyone found anything interesting about gutsy's sound setup? I can't seem to get any sound to come from my sblive's rear output
<lee986321> eh is it apt get?
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: Like... "sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source" and then do " make SHELL=/bin/bash"
<nzero> gnomefreak:I am trying to gain access to the ATI control panel to config stuff, I am running XG: because compiz won't work with the restricted ATI drive unless XGL is on.
<mc44> nzero: don't use language like that please
<nzero> mc44: dude i'm black
<mc44> nzero: so?
<thread> this worked fine under feisty... but not anymore. I'm running jackd, and playback_1/playback_2 seem to output to the front channel, but playback_3/playback_4 don't seem to go output anywhere
<cbox> nzero: can you help?
<nzero> so it can use it, its not wrong when i say that, its a sign of friendship
<gnomefreak> nzero: ask the channel not me and i suggest using proper language
<cbox> guess not
<mc44> nzero: it's offence to many people, so please don't
<nzero> no
<gnomefreak> nzero: when i use suggest i mean dont continue using it
<mc44> *offensive
<gnomefreak> nzero: that is if you want to get help
<cbox> can someone give me a hand figuring out how to read a bootchart pic?
<rom1v> IntuitiveNipple: thanks it seems ok
<nzero> you people are racist
<ianm_> haha
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<lee986321> eh i neet to getthe aplication
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: Is it building the module now?
<rom1v> ncement d'un pointeur de type incomplet/home/rom/Desktop/iwlwifi-1.0.0-1/compatible/iwl-3945-rs.c: In function iwl_rate_control_register":/home/rom/Desktop/iwlwifi-1.0.0-1/compatible/iwl-3945-rs.c:977: attention : implicit declaration of function ieee80211_rate_control_register"/home/rom/Desktop/iwlwifi-1.0.0-1/compatible/iwl-3945-rs.c: In function iwl_rate_control_unregister":/home/rom/Desktop/iwlwifi-1.0.0-1/compatible/iwl-3945-
<rom1v>  ieee80211_rate_control_unregister"make[3] : *** [/home/rom/Desktop/iwlwifi-1.0.0-1/compatible/iwl-3945-rs.o]  Erreur 1make[2] : *** [_module_/home/rom/Desktop/iwlwifi-1.0.0-1/compatible]  Erreur 2make[1] : *** [modules]  Erreur 2make[1] : quittant le rpertoire  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic make: *** [modules]  Erreur 2
<rom1v> in fact, no
<rom1v> lol
<rom1v> sorry for the past
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@nreynold@70.255.42.157]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<usser> aaa french :)
<ianm_> oh nos, an erreur!
<usser> looks weird :)
<gnomefreak> rom1v: couldnt find pastebin?
<rom1v> the habit to middle clic
<rom1v> it's a reflex
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: Ok... install the source, and do the soft-link (ln -s) to the /usr/src/.... directory instead
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: Are you building for 32-bit or 64-bit ?
<rom1v> 32
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: Shame - I've got the 64-bit built here now :)
<lee986321> eh i only have a partial pnnel
<lee986321> no controls
<rom1v> no doesn't work better
<rom1v> I learn a thing from linux : "make" never works
<rom1v> I already spend about 1 hour to compile VLC, never work, after installed about 50 libraries
<bascule> but every package on ubuntu repos is built in ubuntu ...
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: You must be doing something fundamentally wrong - Typically it takes me about 2 minutes to download configure and build and install source packages
<rom1v> just type "make"
<rom1v> there are no many mistakes to make while typing "make"
<rom1v> :D
<rom1v> always a missing library
<IntuitiveNipple> For kernel modules, the module Makefile must reference the kernel Makefile, the .config, and the headers
<rom1v> or a bugged .c
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: For user packages then you have to ensure you've got all the -dev header packages for the libraries the application requires.
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: That's the main purpose of the configure or automake scripts, to ensure you have the pre-requisites in place :)
<basti> where can I view the compiz functions of 7.10?
<bascule> alt+f2 ccsm
<rom1v> http://pastebin.com/d1e8753d2
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: My usual steps are: ./configure prefix=/usr ; make ; sudo make install
<rom1v> there is no ./configure file in this archive :(
<rom1v> /home/rom/Desktop/iwlwifi-1.0.0-1/compatible/iwl-3945-rs.c:43:44: erreur: ../net/mac80211/ieee80211_rate.h : Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<rom1v> the first error
<rom1v> no ieee80211_rate.h file
<rom1v> what a shame
<rom1v> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: Here's what it should show: http://pastebin.intuitivenipple.net/78
<basti> no idea?
<rom1v> great... :)
<bascule> alt+f2 ccsm <-- basti
<rom1v> I would prefer in my shell than on pastebin
<rom1v> :D
<Demortes> gnomefreak: HELP!
<neverblue2> does Gutsy have LTS ?
* gnomefreak wonders why me
<gnomefreak> neverblue2: no
<gnomefreak> 8.04 will
<daekdroom> nerverblue2: why would someone want LTS? o.0
<rom1v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/144882 and I don't know if I can hope a solution for the bug fix in the kernel
<neverblue2> Feisty didnt either,
<rom1v> ;(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144882 in network-manager "crashes with OOM" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<Demortes> gnomefreak: lol, you were just telling me what to do... I booted, and the thing wouldn't install irssi
<gnomefreak> Demortes: and the error was?
<neverblue2> daekdroom, im assuming your not looking for a response to that
<gnomefreak> no installtion canidatre?
<gnomefreak> -r
<Demortes> gnomefreak: Well, I did apt-get and whatnot, said that I needed to run dkpg something or other with -a
<daekdroom> neverblue2: they give enough support every version
<gnomefreak> Demortes: you have to comment out cdrom repo and enbale the net repos
<basti> thx
<Demortes> gnomefreak: I did, and now it refuses to set up HAL
<gnomefreak> Demortes: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Demortes> gnomefreak: I'm on irssi now.
<bascule> IntuitiveNipple: dpkg -S ieee80211_rate.h <-- what does your machine show for that
<neverblue2> daekdroom, im not looking for an opinion, thanks anyways
<gnomefreak> Demortes: that might fix your X issue as well
<Demortes> gnomefreak: How do I shove this to the background and recall it?
<gnomefreak> Demortes: ctrl+alt+f#
<gnomefreak> and just go back and forth
<Demortes> gnomefreak: Forgot about that, thanks.
<basti> bascule,  I cant find the shortcuts :(
<Demortes> gnomefreak: I don't get any prompt on f2
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: Yes, that first error report you get confirms you must have the kernel source, not just the headers
<gnomefreak> Demortes: than try f3
<Demortes> gnomefreak: Nothing on any f
<gnomefreak> damn
<blayde> so i was wondering, when on the 18th is gutsy released? 00:00 UTC?
<Demortes> gnomefreak: I'll just write it down
<gnomefreak> Demortes: thats bad
<bascule> basti: doesn't alt+F2 bring up the run box for you?
<rom1v> what is strange is that some people with exactly the same laptop manage to use their wifi card
<mc44> blayde: when it's ready
<Demortes> gnomefreak: I'm in recovery
<rom1v> with the kernel driver
<gnomefreak> Demortes: that could be why
<CheeseGardener> is 10.9% contingous files bad for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Demortes: if you can open a terminal run it there
<basti> bascule,  it does and I habe CompizCOnfig here
<IntuitiveNipple> bascule: "dpkg: *ieee80211_rate.h* not found." (but that is expected since I don't have linux-source installed)
<gnomefreak> Demortes: assuming you are in X in recovery mose
<gnomefreak> mode
<Demortes> gnomefreak: Just recovery mode... all text base, no gui
<bascule> IntuitiveNipple: I do(?) and I get that too
<gnomefreak> Demortes: oh
<Demortes> gnome I'll come back after runnin ghtat
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: did you miss the -S
<IntuitiveNipple> bascule: nope... I work from the kernel GIT source
<neverblue2> so Edgy was the last with LTS ?
<gnomefreak> neverblue2: dapper
<bascule> IntuitiveNipple: I think that is the answer to your build working and rom1v's not
<gnomefreak> neverblue2: if its not gutsy related please join #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu depending on what you are asking
<daekdroom> neverblue2: Edgy wasn't LTS
<daekdroom> Dapper was
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: when the source is installed you should have /usr/src/*/net/mac80211/ieee80211_rate.h
<bascule> basti: compizconfig-settings-manager is what you need
<basti> i have it open
<basti> but I cant find the keyboard shortcuts
<blayde> mc44, i knew that - just looking for a time so I'll be ready to start torrenting it
<rom1v> ok I'll see later, thank you for your help, I have an exam tomorro
<rom1v> w
<rom1v> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: good luck... with both !
<bascule> basti: they are in the end tab on the plug-ins that support them, actions -> general
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: I'm downloading the linux-source package now to check it works too
<rom1v> is there a way to change this "fu****" wifi card in a laptop?
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: If you can wait 3 minutes I can tell you if it works
<basti> for example how to oben that cube?
<rom1v> are u there on wednesday?
<bascule> rom1v: yes, wireless modules are easy to change on  most laptops
<demortes> gnomefreak: Alright, now I don't get the gray screen
<bascule> basti: enable the cube
<demortes> let me run your command
<basti> done
<gnomefreak> demortes: are you using vesa?
<basti> thanks
<bascule> then in the general options -> desktop size -> horizontal virtual size=4
<demortes> gnomefreak: No. I ran the dkpg-reconfigure -a command apt told me a while go, and I stop getting the grey screen, but no real gui
<bascule> basti: ^^
<rom1v> see u on wedn
<basti> but there are only two workspaces :-/
<savanah__> ola...
<basti> in earlier versions they could be modified by rightclick
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: Testing it now
<basti> now thats not possible
<bascule> basti: doesn't matter
<rom1v> no time sorry :D
<rom1v> ;)
<basti> hm?
<rom1v> thank you
<bascule> basti: set horizontal to 4 and all should be well
<savanah__> well OO is a mess in kub gg + compiz
<gnomefreak> demortes: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade see if it helps but no real gui doesnt mean much to me
<demortes> It fails to set up hal, gnome-mount, gnome-volume manager, and a host of other things
<basti> there are only 2 :(
<gnomefreak> demortes: ah good see we are getting there
<logreeval> anyone know about rt61 wireless problems in gutsy?
<savanah__> basti: open compizmanager and set 4
<basti> aah
<demortes> gnomefreak: says it needs to get over 200+ MB of new packages
<gnomefreak> demortes: can you pastebin the errors?
<gnomefreak> demortes: good do it
<demortes> gnomefreak: No. and already started
<gnomefreak> demortes: good
<basti> on some screenshots, there is a real cube visible
<savanah__> hey problem here with OO
<basti> here not :(
<gnomefreak> when its done reboot if everything installs properly
<demortes> gnomefreak: Roger
<gnomefreak> savanah__: is the problem still there after disabling compiz
<savanah__> gnomefreak: no without compiz is ok
<demortes> gnomefreak: Heh, I think this happened due to a power outage while upgrading.
<gnomefreak> savanah__: file a bug on compiz about OO.o
<gnomefreak> demortes: that is a most likely yes (helps to say this at start)
<savanah__> gnomefreak: where... on opencompositing?
<[ASG] > :D
<demortes> gnomefreak: lol, sorry. I didn't realize it until it said that some packages wern't fully installed.
<[ASG] > hello
<Jonbo> I have a problem: if I start gdm right after I install the nvidia drivers, everything works.. but right after I restart my machine, I get "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"
<gnomefreak> savanah__: file bug against compiz and explain the bug thats all
<gnomefreak> Jonbo: wrong drivers maybe
<IntuitiveNipple> rom1v: The module builds correctly with linux-source, after extracting the archive in /usr/src and creating a soft-link "sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22  /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source"
<Jonbo> I'm sure I have the right ones
<Jonbo> lol
<demortes> Jonbo: You sure that driver is supporting your card?
<savanah__> gnomefreak: I opened already on ubuntuforums
<Jonbo> yeah.. it worked fine with 7.04
<Jonbo> well there might have been an update in between
<gnomefreak> savanah__: the developers dont hang out there. if you expect it to get fixed file a bug on launchpad
<savanah__> gnomefreak: this happen with last upgrades of OO yday/tday
<demortes> Jonbo: You try a complete reinstall of the driver?
<Jonbo> demortes: many times..
<gnomefreak> Jonbo: try nvidia-glx
<TheRepacker> Jonbo: what card do you have?
<gnomefreak> Jonbo: that error iirc is because of the wrong drivers
<Jonbo> 6200
<gnomefreak> you should be using the right drivers if using -new
<gnomefreak> that is  ago card iirc
<gnomefreak> a go card
<TheRepacker> Jonbo: then make sure you are using nvidia-glx 9639 drivers
<demortes> That's sad, i'm freezing here, cause my house doesn't have adaquate heating, and my cat is sitting on my coat. Instead of taking the coat from her, I decided to cover her up a little better. lol
<bascule> can you subscribe to a launchpad bug so you get email notification like bugzilla?
<crdlb> TheRepacker, -new supports 6xxx
<demortes> Yes, I know, offtopic.
<gnomefreak> demortes: please keep it support releated in here
<markelhas> hi ppl, yesterday i was trying to config my d-link dwl-g650m. i've test to many things, but i've managed to put it working. However after a reboot the wireless don't work any more. How can i trace the problem? plz hlp.
<gnomefreak> crdlb: -new supports go cards?
<crdlb> it support all cards that are FX series or newer
<gnomefreak> ah
<TheRepacker> yes, but there is a regressive bug in 100.14.11 and 100.14.11 that affects series 7 and 6 cards
<gnomefreak> TheRepacker: we dont have those versions
<gnomefreak> we are at 100.14.19 iirc
<gnomefreak> yep still 19
<demortes> how do I switch "windows" in irssi? like a private message, etc
<bascule> alt+number
<TheRepacker> 100.14.19, the 100.14.09 is ok but not in the repros, then 9639 is, I have spent about a month getting things to work
<demortes> bascule: Thanks.
<gnomefreak> demortes: ctrl+n ctrl+p /win #
<markelhas> yesterday i was trying to config my d-link dwl-g650m. i've test to many things, but i've managed to put it working. However after a reboot the wireless don't work any more. How can i trace the problem? plz hlp.
<gnomefreak> demortes: example /win 10
<gnomefreak> will bring you to 10th window
<demortes> gnomefreak: I got it already, thanks. :)
<gnomefreak> ^+n is next ^+p is prevois
<gnomefreak> and so on
<gnomefreak> :)
<demortes> gnomefreak: Now how do I close it?
<gnomefreak> demortes: /wc
<TheRepacker> check the nvidia forims, nvidia knows about the bug and their workarounf is to revert back to 14.09
<demortes> gnomefreak: Perfect :)
* gnomefreak doesnt understand if 19 desnt have it why revert to .09
<RAdam2> Does the graphical installer allow for encrypted volumes yet?
<TheRepacker> because that is what nvidia says, but 100.14.09 is not in the repros
<gnomefreak> since the 19 is upstream version we dont touch it and we cant change thier drivers so 19 is same for nvidia and us
<gnomefreak> TheRepacker: you said 19 doesnt have the issue so im gonna guess thats a typo
<gnomefreak> if 19 does have it
<IanLiu> I have just upgraded Feisty to Gutsy, but my sound card wasnt recognized
<IanLiu> What should I do  to setup it?
<TheRepacker> I have been using 9639 for over a week, all the eye candy and full screen games, no pobs
<nzero> what is better, XGL or AIXGL
<gnomefreak> i have no problems with -new but im using 5200 or 5500 dont remmeber i have so many cards
<gnomefreak> aiglx
<gnomefreak> nzero: did i ban you
<nzero> why
<markelhas> yesterday i was trying to config my d-link dwl-g650m. i've test to many things, but i've managed to put it working. However after a reboot the wireless don't work any more. How can i trace the problem? plz hlp.
<Jonbo> still brings up "Ubuntu is running in low-graphhics mode"
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@70.255.42.157]  by gnomefreak
<TheRepacker> the problem is with series 6 and 7 cards, 5 is ok
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> TheRepacker: i know
<IanLiu> What should I install to make sound work?? My Gusty couldn't install drivers for sound...
<gnomefreak> just commenting on you said that 19 and 09 are ok it made me wonder
<TheRepacker> I had to use ENVY to completely remove 100.14.XX and the completely re-install the kernels, a lot of work, but I am now rock solid
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> ubuntu ty
<mc44> gnomefreak: your first ban had too many @s :)
<gnomefreak> it did?
<gnomefreak> ah it did
<gnomefreak> oops
<cafuego> omg!!@@@@!!
<gnomefreak> fixed
<RAdam2> Does the graphical installer allow for encrypted volumes yet?
<IanLiu> Did someone had problems with Sound in Gutsy?
<markelhas> can any one help me with wifi config?
<LiMaO> IanLiu: seems like lots of people had problems with it
<noah> IanLio_, I'm having some serious sound problems what kind of card do you have
<IanLiu> hmm, it is onBoard, Intel
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*nzero@*]  by gnomefreak
<IanLiu> should I try to install a gstreamer plugin?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<markelhas> yesterday i was trying to config my d-link dwl-g650m. i've test to many things, but i've managed to put it working. However after a reboot the wireless don't work any more. How can i trace the problem? plz hlp.
<noah> IanLio_, alright I've an nvidia card
<IanLiu> I've got a nVidia for video, I think my sound card is Intel..
<noah> IanLio_, so it is not specific to cards
<IanLiu> hmm
<IanLiu> thats sad.. =(
<IanLiu> Is it reported?
<IanLiu> Maybe I should wait October 18 =)
<IanLiu> I cant find desktop effects. Where are they available?
<IanLiu> Oh, I think I found it
<IanLiu> Haha! Thats nice!
<Tixer> For some reason, upgrading to gutsy broke Icecast.
<Tixer> There a pastebin here?
<mc44> !paste | Tixer
<ubotu> Tixer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<seanh> Hey, has the realplayer package been removed from Gutsy? I can't find it. Trying to play a real audio stream, the only thing that will play it is mplayer, and that keeps crashing
<Tixer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40753/
<unaffiliate> Hey guyz
<unaffiliate> :)
<unaffiliate> I have good news for ubuntu users , my first free ubuntu shell service is up and running on 6.10 server with data cetre hosting quality , for more info http://shellweb.net or join us on irc.relaychat.net
<unaffiliate> :)
<unaffiliate> enjoy guyz
<unaffiliate> :)
<Tixer> Anyone know why I can't get icecast working?
<demortes> gnomefreak: HELP! lol, did the distupgrade, and it still says can't set up HAL, etc
<LiMaO> unaffiliate: how do you make money out of it?
<demortes> gnomefreak: Says dependency issues on a bunch of them.
<unaffiliate> no
<gnomefreak> demortes: dpkg --configure -a and i need more to go on please pastebin everything with that command and to the end
<unaffiliate> its free and already registered on https://Launchpad.net/~paracha
<gnomefreak> or sudo apt-get -f install
<unaffiliate> I run it to help newbies to shif on ubuntu
* gnomefreak is kind of busy atm
<unaffiliate> :)
<demortes> gnomefreak: I can't, I have no mouse, and no clue how to copy and paste let alone select.
<lamego> unaffiliate, how long do you expect to survive ?
<LiMaO> unaffiliate: that's such a great thing =) congratulations on such a nice attitude
<Tixer> Anyone know why I can't get icecast working, I did a pastebin here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40753/
<unaffiliate> till i can get sponcer
<unaffiliate> :)
<LiMaO> unaffiliate: put a paypal 'donate' button on your site. users that feel like donating will surely do it..
<gnomefreak> demortes: than run the command or figure out how to install the depends if they depend on eachother than sudo dpkg --configure hal or whatever package is listed last in the depends list
<unaffiliate> thanx guyz
<unaffiliate> :)
<unaffiliate> But i dont want to rais funds
<lamego> Tixer, I would say the daemon is switching ti uid 1000, and the files are not writable by that user
<lamego> the log files
<unaffiliate> I want to do it , even i spend all money what i earn from my job
<Tixer> so what would you say to fix it?
<unaffiliate> but i belong to a third world country , might you people have no importance for this project
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<demortes> gnomefreak: Found more out, the post install script is returning exit status 1...
<lamego> Tixer, changing the file owner, to the uid of the daemon
<unaffiliate> And it is needed and its is very first free shell service
<unaffiliate> :)
<Tixer> english, plz?
<gnomefreak> demortes: i cant help atm please ask the channel im in the middle of something
<demortes> gnomefreak: OK :)
<demortes> I have a problem, the HALd wont launch. Says something like "invoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "start" failed."
<unaffiliate> Most intrested thing is that there is no paypal in my country and even if some one want to help me cant , so my free ubuntu shell service is hosted in USA thanx to my friends
<unaffiliate> :)
<lamego> Tixer, the exact fix, depends on the exact reason for your problem, a possible fix would be: chown -R 1000:1000 /var/log/icecast2
<demortes> I have a problem, the HALd wont launch. Says something like "invoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "start" failed."
<joebobjoe> hello?
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-16
<demortes> joebobjoe: Hi... need something?
<IanLiu> How do I switch desktops flipping that 3D Cube?
<joebobjoe> beryl right?
<demortes> joebobjoe: Gutsy has Compiz preinstalled
<joebobjoe> oh
<joebobjoe> how do you use it
<demortes> IanLiu: As far as I know, you can either hold down cntrl+alt+ and an arrow key
<IanLiu> hmm
<demortes> or hold down cntrl+alt and click and drag your mouse, should put all desktops on a cube
<nickrud> demortes: you could add -v to the first line, then sudo invoke-rc.d hal , that will echo all the lines as they are executed, you can get an idea of where it's failing
<nickrud> demortes: first line of /etc/init.d/hal that is
<demortes> nickrud: Add -v to init.d itself?
<IanLiu> ctrl + alt + drag didnt work
<IanLiu> =p
<nickrud> demortes: see last line :)
<demortes> nickrud: Ah
<demortes> nickrud: Heh
<pawalls> Any chance the nfs-utils regression (nosharecache ordeal) is going to be corrected before gutsy releases?
<joebobjoe> demortes: how do i use compiz
<demortes> joebobjoe: If it's not that, then I don't know.
<demortes> joebobjoe: I was going off of expierence with beryl, what to try, nothing guaranteed
<demortes> nickrud: I'm in /etc/init.d/hal and the first line is the #/bin/sh or whatever
<demortes> add it to THAT line?
<mc44> IanLiu: you need to enable the cube
<gnomefreak> i think he meant first uncommented line
<demortes> gnomefreak: Which is a path line
<nickrud> demortes: yes
<gnomefreak> demortes: im not looking at it right now but -v is for verbose so adding that would print out more info
<gnomefreak> but im assuming its the first line weather a path or not
<demortes> nickrud: Yes one what, the #! line?
<fryguy> how do I change my mouse cursor?
<Tixer> I tried what you said about changing the group and user ID with CHOWN, and now I get a different error
<Tixer> "Could not parse XSLT file"
<demortes> Odly enough, I manually start it, it starts
<nickrud> demortes: yes, add it after the /bin/sh , -v will cause it to be 'verbose'
<Tixer> What's an XSLT file, and why do I want it parsed?
<demortes> Nevermind, it's verbose, but still fails to load
<nickrud> demortes: you'll have to read thru the output, see where it fails
<demortes> nickrud: That's where I'm gonna get confused... it seems to go through it all, it actualy tries to LAUNCH hald
<nickrud> demortes: yes, that's what it does
<demortes> nickrud: How do I scroll up in a tty?
<nickrud> demortes: shift page-up
<Tixer> What's an XSLT file, and why do I want it parsed?
<demortes> nickrud: Try again, not working
<IanLiu> And how can I enable cube?
<nickrud> demortes: should, but it's not here either. try sudo invoke-rc.d hal | less, you can page through that
<macogw> hahah my dev of OSS teacher is explaining IRC and how it can be confusing with the multi-threaded conversations
<demortes> nickrud: Just says starting, and no errors
<nickrud> Tixer: http://www.w3schools.com/xsl/xsl_intro.asp
<demortes> nickrud: Hold on, let me recreate the errors
<nickrud> macogw: and you're multitasking here and there ;0
<nickrud> IanLiu: system-prefs-advanced desktop settings, look for the cube
<macogw> nickrud: i do this in every class :P
<demortes> nickrud: Says "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
* nickrud bets the teachers are flattered you're taking such complete notes
<nickrud> demortes: ok, that means that somewhere in there, a command came back with an error, which should be visible in the output
<demortes> nickrud: With -v? It returns nothing.
<macogw> nickrud: he's pointing out that sometimes you'll go "hey $person, do you know $thing?" and someone else will reply instead and that it's acceptable
<kevinO> hello anyone having update problems with audacious
<macogw> i think it's amusing to hear someone describe irc
<nickrud> demortes: no output at all? It should echo every line
<demortes> nickrud: Hold on
<garu> hi everyone
<mrj> macogw, multiplayer notepad?
<jackuess> hi you guys
<jackuess> i have somewhat of a sittuation
<kevinO> im getting this error while trying to apply the updates: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/audacious plugins_1.3.5-3ubuntu3_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/audacious/General/libcurl.so', which is also in package audacious-plugins-extra
<jackuess> im trying to upgrade to gutsy
<jackuess> but the upgrade-manager froze up on me
<macogw> mrj: what?
<nomasteryoda> kevinO, just sudo aptitude remove audacious-plugins-extra
<nomasteryoda> then restart the update
<nickrud> demortes: I gotta in like 10 min
<kevinO> ok ill do that
<nickrud> demortes: *go
<macogw> mrj: he's describing irc
<nomasteryoda> worked fine for me just now
<demortes> nickrud: Well, I'm no further than what I was.
<IanLiu> Could someone manage to make sound works?
<macogw> and /msg and ping and all that
<Tixer> Can someone help me with setting up Icecast?
<mrj> heh
<unaffiliate> Tixer : I wish i could
<demortes> nickrud: It echos everything, however it all looks normal. The last line is esac
<unaffiliate> :P~~~~~~~~`~`
<nomasteryoda> Tixer, i'm sure someone will help
<peepsalot> oh man, 3 days i'm so stoked
<kevinO> nomasteryoda: it says its going to remove 361 mb of programs
<nomasteryoda> if you remove one program?
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<kevinO> yeah
<jackuess> every thing seems pretty fucked up, is there any chance to solve it without having to re-install
<cafuego> What are you trying to remove? libc6?
<nickrud> demortes: then I'm not sure what else to suggest, I've usually been able to track down issues with that
<nomasteryoda> and you tried this on console? "sudo aptitude remove audacious-plugins-extra"
<kevinO> nomasteryoda:  http://pastebin.com/m7cd09cd3
<nomasteryoda> k
<demortes> nickrud: Wish I could copy and paste to a pastebin
<kevinO> demortes why cant you
<demortes> kevinO: I'm in a text only mode, no mouse, etc
<nickrud> demortes: install pastebinit , it will paste from a console
<kevinO> oh crappy
<cafuego> plus, gpm works fine in a console.
<nomasteryoda> kevinO, try sudo apt-get remove audacious-plugins-extra and then lets see what it says
<garu> hi everyone
<nickrud> even coexists with X nicely now
<demortes> nickrud: How do I use it? cmd >> pastebinit?
<garu> is there any other release after the beta one?
<nickrud> demortes: cmd | pastebinit
<demortes> nickrud: It says it's missing args
<nomasteryoda> kevinO, any luck?
<nickrud> demortes: there's a man page, (I really hate saying that, but I gotta go, end of work day meeting)
<cafuego> pastebinit --help
<nickrud> demortes: there's much smarter people hanging around right now, restate your problem :)
<gnomefreak> nickrud: still on the install file failure?
<demortes> cafuego: I'm typing sudo dpkg --configure hal | pastebinit and it gives me the output of pastebinit -help
<cafuego> then i suggest you're not using pastebinit correctly and should read that help.
<demortes> cafuego: I AM! It says to pass -i or pipe the text
<cafuego> So dpkg isn't writing to stdout?
<demortes> cafuego: I see it on my screen without the pipe
<cafuego> demortes: redirect dpkg outto file, the pastbinit the file.
<cafuego> demortes: If it's stderr and not stdout, that won't matter.
<demortes> cafuego: It must be on stderr
<kevinO> nomasteryoda: http://pastebin.com/m5eea3ba6 sorry bout that talking to mom on the phone
<demortes> cafuego: Cause it didn't redirect to a file either
<cafuego> Ok.
<cafuego>  sudo dpkg --configure hal 2>&1 | pastebinit
<nomasteryoda> kevinO, np
<nomasteryoda> be glad you still have one to talk to //// =D
<kevinO> :)
<demortes> cafuego: Did it, and now it gives me nothing, not even a prompt
<cafuego> demortes: Still pasting , probably
<Kewlb> is there a bug with kbuntu and the knetworkmanager or whatever the program was
<Kewlb> wanted to see how the K desktop + Compiz was gonna look and work -- replaced my stable ubuntu (fiesty) install with Kbuntu 7.10 and no network
<Kewlb> no matter what I do I can not get my wirelesscard up
<demortes> cafuego: It's only like 3 pages of text, lots of whitespace, would it take this long?
<cafuego> demortes: if the pastebin is down, yes.
<frank23> Kewlb: if you right-click knetworkmanager what do you see?
<demortes> cafuego: I give up.
<Kewlb> let me move this laptop over to that one
<demortes> cafuego: I'll reinstalled Feisty, at least that worked partially
<cafuego> demortes: When run without pastebinit, does dpkg require user input?
<demortes> cafuego: No
<demortes> cafuego: Says problem with post installation script for hal
<frank23> Kewlb: I had problems whit knetworkmanager. turned out i just wasn't using it right
<demortes> cafuego: The verbose says nothing.
<cafuego> Hmm. Well, you can use strace and see what it's doing.
<Kewlb> ok next to it now
<Kewlb> let me see
<Kewlb> gonna reboot just to bring it back up
<demortes> cafuego: In a text only mode... I can't even see that much text :P
<Kewlb> its an Intel PROset Wireless in a Dell Inspiron laptop
<cafuego> Why wouldn't you be able to use strace on a console?
<demortes> cafuego: Lots of text, and I'm stupid :P
<demortes> cafuego: I did strace sudo dpkg --configure hal
<demortes> cafuego: Nothing obvious
<cafuego> If there is lots of output, it's doing stuff
<Kewlb> all I want is a good desktop (K) + Compiz and a good term emulator like SecureCRT for windows and i'd be set ;)
<cafuego> demortes: Yes, I see. I meant, strace connect to the pastebinit script.
<demortes> cafuego: Ah, it errors out, connection timed out
<frank23> Kewlb: not sure if compiz works great on kubuntu.
<demortes> cafuego: The pastebin script...
<cafuego> Ok, that's okay (not good, but normal) then.
<cafuego> demortes: Just redirect stdrr to file, then use lynx to pastebin
<demortes> cafuego: I spent about 4 hours fixing computers that don't NEED to be fixed.... so, I think I'm done for the day
<demortes> cafuego: I wouldn't even know how to do that
<Kewlb> ok, I have the network config tool up
<Kewlb> lists my eth0 and eth1 interfaces (eth0 disabled its wired)
<frank23> Kewlb: you mean in kde system settings or knetworkmanager on the taskbar?
<Kewlb> I go to config interface on eth1, set it up for manual and set it as 192.168.2.110/24 as ip 192.168.2.255 broad, 192.168.2.1 as gateway
<cafuego>  sudo dpkg --configure hal 2>&1 > file.txt
<Kewlb> setup my WEP key (128bit, hex)
<cafuego> lynx http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cafuego> Move cursor to the text field, hit ctrl-e ctrl-e, load file.txt, save, submit.
<Kewlb> click ok then apply
<izm99> alt+shift+tab doesn't work on the compiz switcher.  and I can't seem to assign it.
<demortes> cafuego: I don't think it'd help you
<Kewlb> I click the apply button and it says the default gateway ip address is invalid
<demortes> cafuego: It's not putting the verbose output into it
<dwezel> Gutsy is amazing!  Really amazed at the jump from fiesty
<demortes> dwezel: Tease
<frank23> Kewlb: not sure what to do
<nomasteryoda> dwezel, it was more work than we know
<nomasteryoda> but very good it is
<frank23> Kewlb: what do you mean by 192.168.2.255 broad?
<Kewlb> in a /24 based on 2 as the last network portion of the octet the broadcast of the final octet will be 255
<Kewlb> ie 192.168.2.255 is the broadcast for network 192.168.2.0/24
<frank23> Kewlb: well you know more about this that me ;)   i don't really know what a subnet mask is
<Greevous> I've been having lots of problems with Compiz in gutsy; are these guaranteed to be fixed by Thursday's release?
<frank23> Greevous: not that much will change between now and release
<demortes> frank23: I hope so, cause I wont be able to upgrade at this rate, I'm about to take a shotgun to my computer
<Kewlb> how can you help if you do not know basic networking?
<frank23> demortes: or have a little patience and wait till things stabilize with gutsy
<dwezel> really?  I have been using Compiz with everything turned on and so far 0 problems
<demortes> Kewlb: Basic networking is not subnet masks
<Kewlb> oh yes it is
<Greevous> frank23: how would I find out if and when Compiz intends to fix these?
<demortes> Kewlb: Oh no it isn't, DHCP, and home use applications are basic networking
<avatar__> Hello, I've been having some installation issues with gusty that I was hoping to get some advice on
<demortes> Kewlb: Subnet masks are more for business application.
<demortes> Kewlb: You know, thousands of computers
<Kewlb> doesn't have to be
<dwezel> haven't tried yet, but curious... can Compiz be turned on in when running Ubuntu as a guest OS under vmware?
<dwezel> ubuntu = Gutsy
<Kewlb> maybe that is the reason the program is broken
<Kewlb> a programmer who lacks the very basic understanding of how IP actually works
<dwezel> I guess more to the point.... does Gutsy see the Vmware svga as an accelerated graphi9cs adapter?
<bascule> no
<unaffiliate> Take care guyz
<unaffiliate> :)
<OneLazyRussian> woohoo finally fixed my install
<OneLazyRussian> :)
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: are you still here?
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: not long
<gnomefreak> im trying to get away whats up?
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: ok, I got an error during the upgrade
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: and it is?
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: Setting up tzdata (2007f-3ubuntu1) ...
<borovy3488> dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure):
<borovy3488>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<Kewlb> heck
<borovy3488> Errors were encountered while processing:
<borovy3488>  tzdata
<borovy3488> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kewlb> the default Kbuntu network tool does not even support WPA-PSK / TKIP
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: pastebin please
<dwezel> How do you disable a keyboard shortcut?
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: you want the whole thing in the pastebin
<gnomefreak> borovy3488: dont know what the error is
<gnomefreak> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<borovy3488> ok
<gnomefreak> i have to go
<gnomefreak> night
<dwezel> Hmmm the keyboard shortcuts is broke... pressing space doesnt clear the shortcut.
<borovy3488> gnomefreak: still gave the same error
<borovy3488> dang. can anyone else help me with an upgrade error on tzdata?
<dwezel> ok nm... damn I can't follow instructions very well
<brianski> is it just me or does booting without usplash not work in RC?
<Kewlb> ok
<Kewlb> figured it out
<Kewlb> the "routes" page should really be for actual ip routes and not defining a default gateway since that is already in the network adapter page.
<jerbear> i've just done a fresh install of gutsy, and i have a luks drive that i want to add to the system (already encrypted and ready). what's the best way to do this?
<defishguy> Evening everyone.  Does anyone know if someone has been successful in getting the ipod touch syncing yet?
<lee_> hello
<nomasteryoda> howdy lee_ ... glad to see you made it back
<lee_> lol, well not sure for how long Iam testig a theory
<cafuego> defishguy: I'm pretty sure the gtkpod guys have something in svn that can handle 'em
<lee_> I have been having issues with the 64 bit ATI drivers how ever the 32 end works ok.
<cafuego> lee_: Yes, that's a longstanding quality issue with the closed ati drivers,.
<defishguy> I'll have to check out today's build.  I haven't had any luck thus far.  Damn thing looks like a camera card to Gutsy.
<lee_> lol yeah, well any how I have an radeon x 300, I had fiesty fawn so waht I did was laoded the drivers to fiesty, then upgraded to gutsy, next thing I new I had ati running smoothly
<lee_> so Iam going to try the same thing in Kunbuntu
<lee_> only in the 64 bit
<lee_> my guess is that the 64 bit end is messed up
<lee_> Ian not sure how ati set it up though
<lee_> and I am not sure waht not shutiing dow the PC has to do with up grading and having the drivers work fine
<lee_> I tired it solo with out the up grade, they didnt function
<lee_> So some where along the lines somethings arye
<lee_> So far I had done it 5 sucessfull times doing it that way
<caravena> Hello, problem with mi lapto. I upgrade of feisty to Gutsy, and not work fine the keyboard.  Howto detect the package with problem?
<lee_> in 32 bit mode
<cafuego> lee_: At a guess, ati (th company) set it up "badly" ;-)
<lee_> yeah..I recently found out I have a 256 meg video card
<lee_> but the strange thing is that the drivers taht the PC down loads form the sight just lock it up
<cafuego> yeah, they suck. AMD are working on making that better, but that'll take a while I guess.
<lee_> iam guessing it takes a screwy idea to work screwy drivers lol
<cafuego> At least these days they soemtimes work, back when I bought my 64 bit box the ATI driver didn't even compile on 64bit. So I got an nvidia card. (which works fine, with no problems ever)
<boselecta> caravena: do you have a funny keyboard?
<caravena> I have the laptop
<dmb> hai
<lee_> iam thinking aobut going with nvida, but you any idea at the cost of 256 meg card with DVI out
<caravena> boselecta: I have the laptop
<boselecta> yes but is it with a US layout or something funny? what are the symptoms?
<cafuego> lee_: The older ones are dirt cheap
<boselecta> for all i know it's an arabic keyboard.
<lee_> I have a dell dimision 5150
<nomasteryoda> about $15
<lee_> and it has a PICe x16
<nomasteryoda> hmm, well then about #35
<caravena> boselecta: My language is spanish latin and my keyboard configuration correct.
<lee_> lol
<boselecta> what are the symptoms of your keyboard problem?
<caravena> The problem is not work in minutes...
<cafuego> Thing is, the nvidia drivers are so much better then the ati ones, a 2 year old 128mb nvidia card will probably perform better ;-)
<lee_> hmm I didnt try the built in  vga lol
<boselecta> are you using the laptop right now?
<lee_> eh any one know waht dell built in vg runs at, iam guessing probably 8 megs top
<lee_> or any way to tell?
<lee_> well I have resatrt lol..
<cafuego> 7200GS from AUD55
<lee_> sees ya l laters
<lee_> maybe
<boselecta> caravena: i'm trying to understand the problem you're having. can you type anything at all? is your computer frozen?
<cafuego> Actually, from AUD45
<boselecta> caravena: is this it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/152633
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152633 in hal "[gutsy]  laptop keyboard hangs after (un)plug ac adapter, regression" [Undecided,New] 
<WorkingOnWise> Hi all. Are the repos down?
<boselecta> not as of about an hour ago
<boselecta> i installed lincity
<WorkingOnWise> I just tried to reload and everything failed.
<avatar__> So what should I try if the installer doesn't find any hard drives?  Dapper is on there now and works fine
<WorkingOnWise> avatar_ It foinds no drives, or partitions?
<avatar__> no drives
<WorkingOnWise> real wierd. Did you reboot and try a 2nd time?
<avatar__> yeah I've tried a bunch of times
<WorkingOnWise> Is this the first time you have tried Gutsy?
<izm99> does anyone have any suggestions as to why i can't set alt+shift+tab to Previous Window on the Application Switcher in Compiz?
<avatar__> no I had the same problem with the beta on both the alternative installer and the live cd
<avatar__> the live cd boots and runs fine, but it also can't see the drives (like nothing under /dev/disk)
<lontra> anyone else having issues with X freezing in gutsy?  i have an intel 945 and sometimes (every 4 or 5 logouts) X will just freeze and start flashing.  i am curious if this is the new intel driver.  what's more interesting is that this doesn't happen on this lappy in debian
<WorkingOnWise> thats StranGe! Look for a bug in launchpad. maybe post one if it isn't there.
<avatar__> sigh, yeah thats what I was figuring.
<avatar__> I suspect that this being a 7-8 year old pc is really where the problem comes from
<caravena> boselecta: I reboot, idem problem
<WorkingOnWise> Must be your mix of hardware is escaping the installer. Oh my, that is old... Have you tried any other Distros with the 2.6.22 kernel?
<caravena> Ok. Synopsis of problem: I start gnome, open firefox, xchat, pidgin, azureus, etc and work fine.
<avatar__> no thats probably a good idea though
<caravena> boselecta: In minutes mi keyboard not work. Work fine mouse and button of mouse, and FN + N the keyboard
<caravena> Letter "abcd...ABCD...123...!" not work.
<WorkingOnWise> avatar__ It may be a kernel issue. Try puppy linux 3.01 Small download, good hardware detection, and a 2.6.22 kernel.
<WorkingOnWise> that would tell you if it is an Ubuntu thing or kkernel thing.
<avatar__> okay I'll download that give it a shot
<caravena> boselecta: I now use openbox
<WorkingOnWise> lemme know how it goes. I am ready to recommend Gutsy to everyone with a mose.
<caravena> :- (
<WorkingOnWise> caravena: in Gnome, right?
<caravena> WorkingOnWise: Yes, in Gnome.
<caravena> Now I testing OpenBox...
<WorkingOnWise> do you have SCIM set to change keyboard accessability or something like that?
<lee_> well well well, my theory for the 32 bit is right
<caravena> WorkingOnWise: Oummm not.
<WorkingOnWise> lee_: what theory is that?
<caravena> I not configure SCIM
<caravena> Default
<avatar__> WorkingOnWise: bittorrent for puppylinux anywhere?
<WorkingOnWise> avatar__ not that I know of. It's only 99MB, so I didn't bother.
<WorkingOnWise> with a torrent that is.
<avatar__> okay, thanks
<AJ--> ei guys how can i fix this >>>W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Angelus> hi i wanted to know if this is a known bug, or if it is a bug at all: i booted into the RC release of kubuntu gutsy, when i pressed "start or install kubuntu" the kernel loaded, the monitor turned off, it turned on back after 5mins with a blank screen crashed. its on amd64 arch
<caravena> WorkingOnWise: Howto delete/purge information of my home of SCIM?
<WorkingOnWise> caravena: I'm out of ideas then. initialy it is fine, then acts up after some time?
<WorkingOnWise> caravena: I would do a complete remove in Synaptics
<alpine> i am trying to have skype launch upon startup. i added it to the startup list under Sessions, but it is not working. I used command line: skype. using 7.10
<caravena> "initialy it is fine, then acts up after some time?" Yes! not reproducible.
<alpine> skype is still not launching on startup
<WorkingOnWise> Angelus: did you try the "no apic" kernel option on boot?
<Angelus> no
<Angelus> how do i do it?
<WorkingOnWise> Angelus: when you see the boot screen, there are instructions at the bottem for what key to press to pass options to the kernel. try "-no apic" without the quotes. My last laptop did the same thing. Once Ubuntu was installed it was fine.
<WorkingOnWise> caravena: does it do it even if you don't log in?
<alpine> could anyone please help with the startup question?
<AJ--> alpine set start up at ur sessions
<Angelus> "-no apic" or "no apic" ?
<alpine> AJ: i already did. it is still not working
<alpine> AJ: I used command: skype
<WorkingOnWise> Angelus: um..it's been a while. Try both. the one that gets you to the desktop is the right one :)
<AJ--> try to launch ur skype using the terminal
<pbx> I've kinda-sorta got power management working with my crap-ass old Dell Inspiron 4000. When I hit Fn-Suspend, it does a seemingly orderly suspend and shutdown. When I reboot, it restores, or at least I see my former session onscreen for a second... then it shuts down again. This is repeatable. Is this an achievable goal? Either sleep or hibernate would be fine...
<alpine> AJ: How do i lanuch skype from the terminal?
<AJ--> type skype
<alpine> it's launching through the terminal
<alpine> AJ: does that mean that skype is the command line?
<AJ--> ok press now press alt+f2
<Marsly1> Is there A "live cd" iso, of gutsy I can d/l?
<AJ--> then type skype
<alpine> type skype where?
<alpine> in the terminal?
<AJ--> wen u press alt+f2 run application box will appear
<alpine> ok. i type skype. then what?
<AJ--> click run
<alpine> ok, it's running.
<AJ--> how did u add skype on ur start up
<alpine> system--pref-sessions-add
<dmb> what is going to happen to people with ati cards that don't work with aiglx?
<dmb> will it default to xgl?
<AJ--> ok on the command box type skype
<alpine> i did...
<AJ--> thats it
<jerbear> i have an nvidia card (using restricted driver) i think an update killed desktop effects... it will no longer enable... what's up?
<|neon|> ok     i am bit lost here since installing gutsy my ff freezes everytime i go to yahoo games, now java is installed and about:plugins show it to be enable, opera works ok with yahoo games,  i installed swiftfox and yahoo games work ok also now  snce swiftfox and ff are kind of the same why      ff is not working what am i missing
<alpine> it does not launch upon startup...
<AJ--> thats the only thing i did to start skype on start up
<alpine> that is why i am here.
<caravena> alpine: Problem idem with openbok
<AJ--> thats all i can help bro.. im a newbie also
<caravena> *openbox
<alpine> cravena: what do you mean?
<caravena> alpine: keyboard work fine minutes in Gnome and OpenBox.
<jerbear> anyone have problems with nvidia and desktop effects?
<alpine> caravena: what does that have to do with skype not launching upon startup?
<caravena> Not
<caravena> I use XGL with Compiz...
<caravena> Oummm
<pbx> Hm, why am I not shocked that there are not a lot of Dell Inspiron 4000 users.
<caravena> Problem with XGL?
<alpine> caravena: i do not understand you?
<caravena> My video card is Ati 200m
<jerbear> i assume so... when i run compiz, it says xgl is not present
<dylix> hello
<caravena> alpine: I no use skype
<caravena> * not
<dylix> my bootscreen doesnt work in gusty
<dylix> doesnt show a thing til xorg starts
<dylix> if i take out splash and quiet i get the console
<dylix> ive tried adding vga=xxx
<markelhas> can some one help me to config dwl-650M rev 2?
<dylix> but no worky :(
<markelhas> i've isntalled the ndis and load the windows driver but onli link led is active and can't list the pci card
<jerbear> desktop effects and nvidia? anyone?
<dylix> yes
<dylix> i use em
<dylix> works flawlessly
<jerbear> for some reason, mine has stopped working... it WAS working
<caravena> I delete xgl and reconfigure xserver-xorg with driver ati (I now use driver privative)
<caravena> Reboot xserver now...
<AlienX> I'm getting the following error when installing the new nvidia drivers: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<AlienX> anyone have any suggestions?
<AlienX> i looked on the forum without much luck so I figured here might be a better place. Cheers
<Shpook> Hello everyone
<underwatercow> Does anyone know if any changes of occurred, or are going to occur to the beta before it releases?
<underwatercow> have*
<Hobbsee> by now?  nothing, or almost nothing
<Hobbsee> AlienX: look higher for the error.
<Shpook> I guess I should check to see if a bug has been filed, but is anyone having problems with kernel freezing while using Firefox and scrolling with the scroll wheel
<Shpook> ?
<underwatercow> I downloaded the beta and there were like, 400 updates... should that be expected from the final release?
<AlienX> Hobbsee, i was using the gui to install the app and that's all I got from the output
<bur[n] er> underwatercow: yep
<underwatercow> bur[n] er: thanks
<zengen> I'm trying to compile easytag with mp4 support, but it keeps asking for libmp4v2.  I have libmp4v2 and libmp4v2-dev installed.  Is it referring to some other package I need?
<bur[n] er> underwatercow:  http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/rss/gutsy.xml
<zengen> I was also just told that libmp4 is broken in feisty.  Is it still broken in gutsy?
<dsmith__> how are upgrades doing from 7.04 to 7.10?
<pbx> dsmith__, golden here
<Hobbsee> zengen: doesnt exist in gutsy.
<Vadi> Hi. I'm installing Gutsy right now, but it got stuck on "Scanning the mirror"... can I have it skip this step?
<Vadi> It's been on it for 15 mins now, doing nothing.
<dsmith__> pbx: how old is your os?
<Shpook> I'm enjoying Gutsy so far, only one small minor issure
<Hobbsee> zengen: doesnt exist in any ubuntu release
<Hobbsee> Vadi: yeah, you should be able to
<Shpook> issue*
<Vadi> How?
<pbx> dsmith__, what do you mean?
<dsmith__> when did you install it?
<zengen> hobbsee: Is it from medibuntu?
<dsmith__> upgrade from Fiesty?
<Hobbsee> zengen: i have no idea.  i dont use medibuntu
<Shpook> dsmith: was that addressed to me?
<Hobbsee> look it up.
<pbx> dsmith__, are you talking about 7.10? it's not like I installed it on a particular date and stopped. i safe-upgrade every day or two.
<AlienX> Hobbsee, http://pastebin.ca/738138 is the full output from apt
<pbx> dsmith__, no breakage so far :)
<dsmith__> hmmmm ok, wel I do that as well..
<zengen> hobbsee: Okay, thank you.  I'll just get rid of the ones I have and get the source to see if that works.
<Vadi> Hobbsee: how can I kick it to continue?
<dsmith__> last time I went from 6.10 to 7.04 it broke
<Shpook> So, has anyone had any problems with the kernel freezing up?
<pbx> dsmith__, i did install the warn-me-about -bugs-in-stuff-i'm-about-to-install package and that has stopped me from doing an update once or twice.
<Vadi> It just says "configuring apt" and then "scanning the mirror...". For whatever reason.
<pbx> dsmith__, i am pretty low maintenance. basically i just keep installing stuff until wifi works :)
<stdin> zengen: gutsy has libmtp6 in the repos anyway
<dsmith__> ok
<pbx> dsmith__, also, i'm using wmii, not Gnome, so I'm not exercising what most people think of at Ubuntu proper
<Shpook> It seems like it only freezes up while I'm using firefox, and mostly when I'm using the scroll wheel
<dsmith__> I just rolled my g/f to fiesty
<pbx> sounds naughty
<dsmith__> im kde
<Vadi> Oh, actually, nevermind. It just woke up and continued.
<dsmith__> :P
<dsmith__> lol
<dsmith__> pbx: thx for the help
<pbx> FWIW i found 6.04 not great, 6.10 great, 7.04 not great, 7.10 pretty great so far. in terms of not having to mess with things to have a usable system.
<bur[n] er> 7.04 was not great but 6.10 was? very odd
<Shpook> I looked through the logs, but didn't see anything. Although, I don't know my way around yet. What log files would I check to see what is causing the system to hang?
<caravena> Arght!!! Arght!!! problem with driver fglrx : -\
<dsmith__> 7.04 better then 6.10 in my opinion
<pbx> bur[n] er, i admit i didn't spend a lot of time troubleshooting, i just kept going down the upgrade path.  the OS was fine but some critical HW bits (video or wifi, don't remember which) didn't work right
<bur[n] er> odd indeed
<bur[n] er> as long as 7.10 rocks the casbah, i think we're fine
<pbx> Seems great to me.
<pbx> It's fun installing 50-200MB of updates every day too :)
<markelhas> can some one help me to config dlink dwl-650M rev 3.0?
<Shpook> Anyone? Even just this one answer will help.
<markelhas> can some one help me to config dlink dwl-650M rev 3.0?
<bur[n] er> markelhas: check the wiki?  help.ubuntu.com/community
<dsmith__> pbx: lol
<Hobbsee> !wifi | markelhas
<ubotu> markelhas: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<markelhas> bur[n] er, i've done that and yesterday i've managed to config ir right after trying many tips. i've reboot my laptop and now can put it to work again :(
<bur[n] er> markelhas: it use ndiswrapper?
<markelhas> bur[n] er, yes
<bur[n] er> you modprobe it?
<pbx> !wmii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmii - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pbx> shame
<bur[n] er> "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" from a term will do
<markelhas> bur[n] er, with the pci card plugin?
<bur[n] er> uhh... i don't know what you mean by that...
<bur[n] er> for the record, i've never used ndiswrapper.  (my hardware doesn't blow nutz in terms of open drivers)
<markelhas> bur[n] er, should the card connected in the pci bay?
<markelhas> :(
<bur[n] er> uhh... is it a pci card?
<bur[n] er> you had it working once right?  i'd say it's installed physically corrent if you had it working once
<markelhas> bur[n] er, how can i recover it?
<motti> is there any fix for the random freezes?  i just installed gutsy RC and every so often at least 5 or six times in the past 5 hours it has frozen i wait and it doesnt resume
<bur[n] er> markelhas: you modprobe ndiswrapper like i was saying?  you follow the same directions you used before to get it working?
<bur[n] er> i'd start there
<bur[n] er> motti: using compiz?  maybe it's a video card problem and you could use metacity
<markelhas> bur[n] er, i've done that so many times that right now i don't now what to do anymore.
<bur[n] er> markelhas: that sucks, i'd find a good resource and bookmark it.  or take notes next time
<motti> well using the compiz-tray-icon i disable it but it still froze
<AJ--> can i install emerald in gutsy
<bur[n] er> AJ--: yep
<markelhas> bur[n] er, the problem is note on the notes. i've done the same steps but this time it doesn't work:(
<bur[n] er> bummer
<bur[n] er> if you had it working once, there's hope though
<markelhas> whell maybe tomorow i'll some one that can help me
<markelhas> see u
<motti> the keyboard freezes tottaly the capslock and numlock lights dont change, I am using a nvidia 7300
<AJ--> bur[n] er: i tried to install emerald but it wont install
<bur[n] er> AJ--: odd.. it works here
<bur[n] er> there is no emerald-themes anymore
<bur[n] er> only emerald
<AJ--> yeah.. and i cant install emerald themes
<_neon_> can ne1 tell me the difference between swiftfox and swiftweasel if any thx
<erichj> _neon_, swiftfox isn't being developed anymore, AFAIK. weasel is just the rebranded version for debian
<_neon_> erichj: kew lthx,
<sdrev> I just did a fresh install of gutsy...is there any reason I don't have an /etc/resolv.conf? I'm not able to connect to the internet (wired or wireless) and I remember from the last time I tried linus (about a year ago) that resolv.conf was kinda important
<sdrev> linux*
<lee_> erg every one in here lol
<lee_> eh how do i get permissions  or force the sytem to run a script?
<szf> sdrev, IIRC resolv.conf is created *when you connect to your ISP*
<pwuertz> lee_: sudo gives you root permissions
<szf> so is the hardware, cabling in good working order?
<pwuertz> lee_: running scripts at specific times is done by cron
<sdrev> szf: yes, it works fine in XP, same machine
<lee_> oh duh
<lee_> sorry getting a headaache...not thinking erg lol
<pwuertz> sometimes I had to unplug/plug my network kable on order to get networking using dhcp working
<pwuertz> network manager sometimes "hangs"
<szf> what kind of hardware?
<lee_> bash: /media/disk/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run: Permission denied
<szf> /sbin/ifconfig eth0 sez...
<lee_> ok wehen i load it from windows an the use it works only after i transfered did it not work
<lee_> brb loading windows
<pwuertz> lee_: that does not mean you don't have the permission to run that file... maybe its just the +x flag thats missing
<szf> /sbin/iwconfig _th0 sez...
<lee_> how do I fix that then?
<sdrev> this will take a minute....I'm on a different comp and that comp isn't connected to the internet, so I'll have to type it all out
<szf> where the underscore == a, assuming Atheros-based wifi
<lee_> ah currently using a 64 bit system
<lee_> and using fiesty
<pwuertz> lee_: the problem with non-unix file systems is that the permissions will screw up... whn using FAT, NTFS or CIFS you can't distinguish between +x or -x files
<cafuego> lee_: sudo sh  /media/disk/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
<lee_> ok
<pwuertz> lee_: if its a bash script... which seems to be the case for most .run files
<lee_> weird it didnt say anything but rather just sat there
<sdrev> link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:40:45:19:5D:B0
<sdrev> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<sdrev> RX packets:59 errors:0 dropped:5861 overruns:0 frame:0
<sdrev> TX packets:0 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<sdrev> collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<sdrev> RX bytes:4650 (4.5 KB) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<sdrev> Interrupt:11 Base address:0xd800
<lee_> erll I guess my theory is corect 64 bit drivers are scewd
<lee_> not just form the download at ati but from her as ell
<pwuertz> lee_: why aren't you using the drivers from the repository?
<lee_> I havnt tried it yet..I cant access the restrcited card to activate it..no Icon for it any hwre
<pwuertz> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pwuertz> ha.. I've been waiting for this a long time ^^
<lee_> waht?
<pwuertz> using a ! command
<lee_> well iam not on gutsy yet can some one access my sytem or tell me how to access the restriced drivers
<lee_> I tried everything
<szf> sdrev, is this cable? dsl? other?
<sdrev> szf cable
<pwuertz> lee_: the manual includes instructions for any ubuntu version from breezy to gutsy
<szf> try ->man 5 interfaces
<szf> that should give helpful assist on tools
<Konam> Am I getting some blurry icons in the menus?
<Konam> excuse me
<Konam> Am I the only one getting some blurry icons in the menus?*
<pwuertz> think so
<_neon_> are the trevinos repos up?
<pwuertz> grr... gnome-appearance-properties taking 100% cpu again
<_neon_> pwuertz: how are u measuring cpu usage?
<pwuertz> _neon_: by this tiny monitor applet I added to the gnome panel.... or by using the "top" command line tool
<_neon_> pwuertz: i'm using kubuntu
<_neon_> can i installed the ubuntu desktop in addition to kubuntu?
<pwuertz> _neon_: I think so... but kde also has some nice tools for this job
<pwuertz> i think its called ksysguard
<_neon_> pwuertz: i'll try that thx
<pwuertz> or this windows task-manager like thingie
<pwuertz> I think it will appear when you hit Ctrl+Alt+Del
<pwuertz> do not hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, this will kill your Xserver ^^
<caravena> Ok masters, my history is "Driver privative ATI + Video card 200m (X300)" is very bad in Gutsy RC : -(. Now with driver ati (free) my keyboard work fine.
<pwuertz> _neon_: if you want a permanent monitor.. you could add an applet to your kicker-bar... just right-click and add applets... there must be some kind of monitoring applet in the list
<Clinton__> what is the sed command for converting all references of feisty to gutsy in sources.list ?
<pwuertz> Clinton__: "update-manager -cd"
<Clinton__> k
<PirateHead> Two issues: 1) when can we dist-upgrade to Hairy Hardon, and 2) is there anybody in here who can help me debug sound issues?
<Clinton__> clinton@clinton-desktop:~$ sudo update-manager -cd
<Clinton__> Password:
<Clinton__> sudo: update-manager: command not found
<pwuertz> if you are actually asking how to upgrade from feisty to gutsy ^^
<Clinton__> I should mention I'm running Kubuntu 7.04, so perhaps I do'nt have the update-manager?
<pwuertz> hm.... thats correct
<Clinton__> sudo sed -e 's/\sfeisty/ gutsy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Arc|Angel> hello sorry to bother everyone but i have a problem with gutsy
<Clinton__> that's what I was looking for....
<Clinton__> I hope Gutsy has AMD64 support for flash
<pwuertz> I know some people telling you to replace feisty -> gutsy when upgrading the dist... but I think update-manager is doing some other things too....
<Arc|Angel> i was in the middle of an upgrade on a spare laptop and now it wont connect to the network through the wireless or the ethernet
<Clinton__> pwuertz: but if update-manager doesn't even exist on my system, then what?
<XsteelWolf> is gutsy finalise yet or is it better to wait for the official release date?
<Clinton__> XsteelWolf: this Thursday
<pwuertz> Clinton__: did you upgrade a previous kubuntu version?
<Clinton__> pwuertz: naw, I installed this the other day forgetting about the new version
<XsteelWolf> yea,but are things finalise yet?
<XsteelWolf> or is it better to wait till thursday for them to optimise it and fix some bugs etc
<Clinton__> XsteelWolf: I sure hope so
<pwuertz> Clinton__: when ubuntu+1 becomes the current version "your update-manager" should inform you about a dist-upgrade
<Clinton__> AMD64 FLASH IS SUPPORTED!  WOOHOO!  (that is so worth the caps for me, and maybe the kick too)
<Clinton__> pwuertz: adept sucks as an update manager
<ubuntu> ok onle last time
<Arc|Angel> i have a bug - tried to use beta so i can test my wireless at school (we use LEAP) and not it wont connect to the network, wireless or ethernet, and wont see any usb drives i plug in
<Clinton__> pwuertz: CLI is far better any day
<Clinton__> Arc|Angel: this is after reboot?
<ubuntu> I have fiesty and iam reloading..its me lee
<Arc|Angel> yes
<Arc|Angel> after reboot
<ubuntu> now using fiesty the repository should not break my system right?
<pwuertz> gnash isn't that good... you might get basic flash support... but besides some broken-looking youtube videos.. it doesnt do any good
<Clinton__> Arc|Angel: Ubuntu has been known to drop support for various wireless gadgets, including my pcmcia wifi card I had for my laptop.  It worked up to 2006.4 and then support was non-existant until 2006.10.  You may be having some simliar issues
<Arc|Angel> not just that though
<Clinton__> pwuertz: I know, gnash sucks, but the package flashplugin-nonfree is now available
<Arc|Angel> ethernet
<Arc|Angel> no usb device will load
<ubuntu> great
<pwuertz> Clinton__: but it isn't 64bit
<sdrev> Arc|Angel: what kind of laptop do you have?
<Clinton__> pwuertz: I don't need 64bit optimization in my browser
<pwuertz> Clinton__: flashplugin-nonfree is the 32bit plugin from adobe
<Arc|Angel> ibm thinkpad t40
<Arc|Angel> fiesty was rocking on the same laptop
<Clinton__> Arc|Angel: ha, you're lucky there - whatever doesn't work will have three dozen FAQ's and howto's in the next week
<ubuntu> I have a 64 bit system, I expect it to be used
<ubuntu> not halfed downd to 32 bit
<Arc|Angel> my problem now is that it is dead and has my email on it
<pwuertz> but you just wohoo'ed "AMD64 FLASH IS SUPPORTED".... which is only true for gnash... and gnash still is quite useless
<Arc|Angel> in evolution
<Clinton__> ubuntu: good for you, but not everything is supported under 64 bit in Ubuntu, if you truly want complete 64 bit, pure, then switch to Gentoo
<XsteelWolf> Gentoo is really too complex
<Clinton__> pwuertz: having the package available is my idea of support
<ubuntu> Iam out of roms
<pwuertz> oh
<XsteelWolf> anyone using intel 4965agn wireless card here?
<Clinton__> XsteelWolf: I hear you there, that's what I'm switching back from
<ubuntu> where is this gentoo at?
<Clinton__> www.gentoo.org
<XsteelWolf> don't forget to take a look at my site: www.ientoo.com :D
<Clinton__> gentoo is: Wonderfully customizable, horribly manage-able
<ubuntu> ok..ill go there whn my systems done
<pwuertz> gentoo isn't that complex... but I moved away from gentoo because they tend to break the system over and over
<Clinton__> how new to linux are you?  are you willing to work in pure command line for a couple of days?
<sdrev> any reason network manager would insist my wireless network needs a password when I've set the network to not have any encryption?
<XsteelWolf> anyone using intel 4965agn wireless card here?
<Arc|Angel> any idea how to get my emails off since no usb device will be seen now and no networking ability
<ubuntu> Iam so flusterd am aobut to go baack to windows
<Clinton__> Arc|Angel: yes, use gmail or another web-mail
<Arc|Angel> ya except not network
<Clinton__> Arc|Angel: oops.. burn to CD then
<Arc|Angel> cant get it up to gmail
<Arc|Angel> dur
<Arc|Angel> never thought of a cd burn
<Clinton__> Arc|Angel: or boot up using a boot cd and copy them off
<Arc|Angel> <-- shakes head like a dumb....
<Clinton__> it's alright :)
<Arc|Angel> i tried the boot cd did not work
<Clinton__> you might need to try different boot options
<Arc|Angel> i have had a bad day, son had surgery today
<Arc|Angel> head is not in the game so to speak
<Clinton__> my computer only boots with the options:   noapic irqpoll acpi=force
<AlienX> I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me out with an issue. nvidia-glx-new doesn't seem to want to install and the output is over at http://pastebin.ca/738138
<TheRepacker> I just tried the new Mandriva 2008 Live Gnome, pretty blue desktop
<ubotu> Mandriva bug 2008 in Core Packages "reloading the user config or system menu closes the menudrake window" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]  http://qa.mandriva.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2008
<rust> Arc|Angel: hope he is doing ok
<TheRepacker> It only took it 7 mins to lockup
<Arc|Angel> ya had a good bit of oral surgery
<Arc|Angel> but he is doing well
<nomasteryoda> wtH is that... ubotu comments on mandriva too?
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<Arc|Angel> giving me flak again so he is doing well
<rust> :P
<pwuertz> AlienX: moving from nvidia-glx to nvndia-glx-new is a little bit difficult if you are relying on the package manager to do the job for you
<TheRepacker> Mandriva was blue and it locked up in 7 mins
<Clinton__> wow, kopete really craps out as an IRC chat application.
<rust> anybody know when the ati closed driver is going to be released
<ubuntu> can gento be ran from a one gig card?
<rust> ?
<ubuntu> taht is set up
<Clinton__> I would *NOT* recommend that
<pwuertz> AlienX: if you want to avoid any trouble you should set your X driver back to "nv"... then uninstall "nvidia-glx".... reboot.... then install "nvidia-glx-new"
<AlienX> pwuertz, i did an upgrade from feisty to see how it worked (which, I have to admit is significantly better than previous versions). I can't seem to remove nvidia-glx using apt because it doesn't look to be installed.
<Arc|Angel> i am SOOOOO close to a house of no winders i see the light
<Clinton__> no winders?
<nomasteryoda> Arc|Angel, cool
<AlienX> pwuertz, that's currently what I'm doing, using the open source drivers and tried to uninstall nvidia-glx but no joy.
<nomasteryoda> that would be a Dark House
<Arc|Angel> we will have to keep ONE dang machine windows
<nomasteryoda> no, just put winders into a virtualbox
<Arc|Angel> because i can not (YET) export my quickbooks and import the same data to linux yet
<Arc|Angel> i thought about that
<Arc|Angel> like VMWare
<AlienX> pwuertz, rc  nvidia-glx                                 1:100.14.12      is what dpkg is saying
<Clinton__> oh, winders = windows
<Arc|Angel> ya
<pwuertz> AlienX: hm.. looks messed up
<AlienX> pwuertz, yeah, absolutely.
<joebobjoe> hey guys
<TheRepacker> AlienX: if you have a Series 7 or 6 nvidia card, do not load the nvidia-glx-new, it is broken is tou also have a multi-core CPU
<nomasteryoda> Arc|Angel, ya vmware server & player work  well....
<joebobjoe> im trying to install a graphics driver and it needs to quit xserver, how do i completely turn it off?
<Arc|Angel> i do high level tech support and this guy called in saying he needed help with Winders made by Microscope
<AlienX> TheRepacker, I have a 7900GT on a C2D 2.13GHz machine
<Arc|Angel> so it sorta stuck with me
<XsteelWolf> why is gutsy only supported for 8 months while 6.06 is supported till 2011?
<pwuertz> AlienX: maybe you should revert to a working state.... by using the restricted driver manager
<Clinton__> Arc|Angel: I'm sorry, but high level techies should not have to deal with windows
<Arc|Angel> I AGREE
<cafuego> AlienX: Hmm, time for an upgrade, methinks.
<joebobjoe> hey guys, im new
<Arc|Angel> ooooo do WE agree
<rust> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<nomasteryoda> Arc|Angel, sudo init 3 will get you down to no X
<rust> !lts | XsteelWolf
<ubotu> XsteelWolf: please see above
<RB2> I just had the strangest experience... I rebooted my machine (running 7.10) after some updates and my Compiz theme changed.
<Arc|Angel> me and another guy have converted nearly half the department into fulltime linux users
<joebobjoe> im trying to install a graphics driver and it needs to quit xserver, how do i completely turn it off?
<pwuertz> AlienX: maybe the restricted driver manager fixes the broken links when enabling the nvidia driver again
<Clinton__> Arc|Angel: good
<AlienX> pwuertz, yeah, i tried all that. Even trying to install nvidia-glx, it throws the same error.
<AlienX> cafuego, i hope you're joking...
<pwuertz> AlienX: then force it
<cafuego> Hmm, maybe .. ;-)
<TheRepacker> AlienX, 100.14.19 has a regressive bug that causes lockup and freezes, That is what just happen to me with the Mandriva Live
<XsteelWolf> yea but why is only that version longterm support?
<joebobjoe> how do you turn off xserber
<joebobjoe> server*
<AlienX> pwuertz, i'll force it and go from there.
<Clinton__> joebobjoe: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<rust> XsteelWolf: the idea is that they release an LTS and spend all their time on bug fixes.
<cafuego> joebobjoe: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<rust> XsteelWolf: get it real stable.
<pwuertz> AlienX: k.. good luck!
<AlienX> TheRepacker, thanks for the info! I appreciate it
<joebobjoe> thanks guys
<AlienX> pwuertz, cheers m8
<RB2> Has anyone else experienced this?
<XsteelWolf> hardware compatibility issue wise?
<pwuertz> bye all
<rust> XsteelWolf: then the other releases add new features.  Like compiz :)
<XsteelWolf> have to install manually?
<ericrost> I'm in a bit of a pickle. i have vmware installed, but not configured with current modules, and the headers for my running kernel are no longer in the repos (since I'm running an nvidia card, i can only run with 2.6.22-12 but can only get headers for -14)
<Clinton__> ericrost: dill or plain?
<TheRepacker> I have tried to make people aware about the prob, load the 9639 driver you will have no probs
<rust> XsteelWolf: don't understand
<ericrost> Clinton__: ?
<Clinton__> ericrost: dill pickle or plain pickle?
<ericrost> ahh, dill pickle
<_neon_> ok my sys shows running at 100% on all 4 cores wtf over
<ericrost> any suggestions
<XsteelWolf> like im having trouble with nvidia and intel wireless card on ubuntu 7.04
<AlienX> TheRepacker, i was thinking about simply loading the binary driver off the nvidia website and be done with it :)
<rust> XsteelWolf: can't help you there, I'm on ati and wired on both compus
<Clinton__> ericrost: no idea here, sorry
<rust> XsteelWolf: but I've seen plenty on the subject in the forums.
<ericrost> I have a vm I need to get to on a remote host to install openssh-server onto that I was only getting to a shell in through vmware server console... I suppose I can just do it through another host....
<ericrost> but this is the machine I normally have available to me
<dasiala> anybody here try to update to 7.10 with one of the new dell laptops with feisty preinstalled?
<XsteelWolf> where can i see a list of bugs fixes,and driver compatibility being issued for gutsy?
<ericrost> and I'd like to have vmware server on it... hopefully the restricted modules will get on here for -14
<TheRepacker> you still have a problem, use ENVY to unload what ever driver you have then re-install the kernels to over write the changes made by the nvidia install then you can do a clean install, with that 7 series card stay away from 100.14.XX
<Arc|Angel> you can change the port used for SSH right
<Arc|Angel> man my head is not in the game
<Clinton__> Arc|Angel: yes, you can change the port.
<rust> XsteelWolf: good question. bugs->https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<Arc|Angel> man i need to relax and get my head in the game - I want my terabyte server NOW... lol
<rust> XsteelWolf: haven't got an idea on driver compatibility.
<vo> whoops i just reformatted my windows partition
<vo> ah well
<rust> XsteelWolf: don't reccomend ATI X1300 if that helps :'(
<Clinton__> vo: bye bye porn?
<XsteelWolf> heh
<vo> Clinton__ aw crap, you reminded me. time to pull out the forensic tools to recover the porn
<vvd> hello, i have a save.cfg file in my home, still tracker doesnt find it when searching for "save.cfg"
<Clinton__> heh
<XsteelWolf> is there a list of hardware drivers new added for gutsy?
<vvd> is that the new cool desktop search? :)
<vvd> or am i searching wrong?
<fryguy> hrmm, my fonts in firefox look far different/worse now than they did on the initial install, any ideas on what could cause something like that?
<vvd> vvd@miqu:~$ tracker-files -s Text|grep save.cfg
<vvd> vvd@miqu:~$ file save.cfg
<vvd> save.cfg: ASCII text
<vvd> hmhm
<vvd> any idea anyone?
<vvd> its so quiet, why is that?
<dylix> you are scaring us
<dylix> :)
<jimmacdonald> Hi everyone,. after last nights update I cannot get to a desktop. I can boot, get a login screen, but when I login my screen goes black and then back to the password screen.
<jimmacdonald> I am running Gutsy Kubuntu on a laptop with an invidia card.
<jimmacdonald> I have access to a console login and have networking through a wifi adapter.
<vo> difference between #ubuntu and #gentoo - #ubuntu is quiet because people are actually off doing productive things while #gentoo people are chatting up IRC while waiting for stuff to compile
<vvd> dylix: ah
<vvd> vo :o
<rust> jimmacdonald: can you select session then use safemode gnome?
<dylix> vo; roflcoptor
<dylix> that is fucking hilarious
<dylix> hahahaha
<dylix> good material
<jimmacdonald> I have kde gnome and failsafe
<XsteelWolf> i can sudo apt-get install upgrade to upgrade from RC to official release on this thursday yea?
<rust> jimmacdonald: try failsafe then
<jimmacdonald> didn't work
<rust> jimmacdonald: did you try KDE :)
<jimmacdonald> that's the default
<jimmacdonald> all three options give me the same thing... it appears to be a driver issue.
<dylix> stupid ass xp/vs/mac
<rust> jimmacdonald: odd because you already have X up.
<dylix> commericials
<dylix> lol
<jimmacdonald> last time I had this it was related to the Nvidia driver.
<rust> jimmacdonald: couldn't help then.  I'm inflicted with ATI
<Clinton__> sure seem to be a lot of illnesses in here for a virus free distribution
<Jordan_U> Clinton__, Virus free doesn't mean Bug free :)
<Clinton__> you got that right
<Arc|Angel> night all - thanks again
<Jordan_U> Clinton__, What problem are you having?
<Clinton__> Jordan_U: this upgrade is taking too long
<Clinton__> Jordan_U: not really a problem, I'm just impatient
<Clinton__> :)
<Clinton__> Ya know, nvidia-glx-new is a bad name for a package, it won't always be new
<jimmacdonald> Clinton and we are talking about beta software.
<kingrayray> has anybody used mdf2iso before?
<ClintonCorporati> gr... can't be corporatist
<PirateHead> Two questions: 1) when can we dist-upgrade to Hairy Hardon, and 2) is there anybody in here who can help me debug sound issues?
<AlienX> TheRepacker, thanks for the help. I got nvidia going but now i have to troubleshoot some issues with ccsm
<Clinton__> Clinton__: hello!  12 years on IRC and I have never seen anyone else use Clinton before
* bur[n] er is not a Clinton fan... corporatist.. give me Kucinich!
<Clinton__> bur[n] er: you don't have to be my fan, it's alright
<jimmacdonald> Is there anyone on who can help me?
<MtJB> if i update the beta of gutsy, will i have the same system as the final release, or do i need to download the final when it's soup?
<rust> MtJB: you can upgrade to the final when "it's soup"
<TheRepacker> updated beta will be full Gutsy
<rust> MtJB: just like you get your daily updates anyway
<MtJB> thanks, rust
<rust> MtJB:np
<MtJB> okie doke
<prakriti> I've noticed a bunch of packages released today
<prakriti> Are there changelogs?
<orionr> Has anyone here been aable to get a brother 420cn printer to work with 7.10?
<jimmacdonald> anyone?
<jimmacdonald> I'm dying over here....
<Clinton__> I'll try - but no promises
<orionr> jimmacdonald: whats up?
<jimmacdonald> Hi everyone,. after last nights update I cannot get to a desktop. I can boot, get a login screen, but when I login my screen goes black and then back to the password screen. I am running Gutsy Kubuntu on a laptop with an invidia card.
<jimmacdonald> I have access to a console login and have networking through a wifi adapter.
<jimmacdonald> sorry for the cut and paste.
<orionr> jimmacdonald: sounds like a video driver problem
<Jordan_U> jimmacdonald, Can you start a failsafe gnome session?
<orionr> yea thast what it sounds like to me too Jordan_U
<TheRepacker> what driver and what nvidia card
<jimmacdonald> I can't run KDE, failsafe or Gnome.
<Jordan_U> jimmacdonald, Doesn't sound like a driver problem :)
<Clinton__> jimmacdonald: are you logging in with KDM?
<orionr> jimmacdonald: try reconfiguring your nvidia card
<orionr> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<rayb0t> how well does mdf2iso work? anybody used it?
<lontra> anyone else having issues with X freezing in gutsy?  i have an intel 945 and sometimes (every 4 or 5 logouts) X will just freeze and start flashing.  i am curious if this is the new intel driver.  what's more interesting is that this doesn't happen on this lappy in debian
<Kr4t05> I'm planning on upgrading from Kubuntu Fiesty to Gutsy, but I have Compiz-Fusion installed via Amaranth's repositories, should I remove these packages beforehand, or will the upgrade process handle this?
<rust> Kr4t05: remove them first
<Clinton__> Kr4t05: you should remove them
<Kr4t05> rust: Thanks
<rust> Kr4t05: the upgrade should remove the repo.
<rust> Kr4t05:np
<orionr> lontra: i kinda have X getting supper slow and then i have to restart it some times i think it would be becaues i have an ATI card and im running fglx on top of x because of the ati card
<XsteelWolf> i can sudo apt-get install upgrade to upgrade from RC to official release on this thursday yea?
<Clinton__> XsteelWolf: you could do it now, but it's kind of slow. it'll be even slower on thursday
<orionr> XsteelWolf: yea but you could upgrade now if you want
<orionr> XsteelWolf: just do it tonight before you go to sleep
<XsteelWolf> are you guys using gnome or kde
<Clinton__> KDE
<rayb0t> if you use autoupdates, won't we just have the release automatically?
<XsteelWolf> just want to see a poll :D
<rayb0t> gnome here
<TheRepacker> gnome
<orionr> gnome
<vvd> xfce
<Clinton__> TWM
<taggie> gnome
<rayb0t> lol twm
<vvd> :L
<orionr> whats twm?
<taggie> xfce on my old slow boxes
<orionr> taggie: do you use them as production machines? what do you need a desktop for?
<jimmacdonald> well that certainly improved my kdm login but still has the same symptoms. how can I tell from a console what video driver I am using?
<rust> XsteelWolf: gnome
<taggie> use what as production machines? gnome xfce or old boxes?
<XsteelWolf> why gnome towards kde,other than personal perferences?
<Clinton__> jimmacdonald: if your KDM is starting up then it is likely not a video issue, since KDM relies on the video
<orionr> jimmacdonald: lspci | grep video
<Clinton__> XsteelWolf: more configurable and doesn't treat me like an idiot
<rayb0t> kde's interface is something i've never personally been comfortable with
<rayb0t> too many buttons
<rayb0t> and i vastly prefer GTK2
<rust> XsteelWolf: Use more apps from gnome.  And the desktop integrates better in my work for me.
<Clinton__> rust: I don't care for the preference of gnome or kde apps, I just use whichever better :)
<jimmacdonald> seems lspci |grep video didn't produce anything
<orionr> jimmacdonald: it should
<rust> Clinton__: me too and I rate more gnome apps than kde :)
<jimmacdonald> but it didn't.
<orionr> jimmacdonald: perhaps try lspci | grep nvidia
<rust> Clinton__: so i use gnome
<rayb0t> i'm far too particular about the aesthetics of my desktop, so i just use gtk2 across the board
<XsteelWolf> kde doesn't have much more apps?
<orionr> jimmacdonald: the grep just shows the line of output like a search of what was search for
<rayb0t> XsteelWolf: it has plenty of apps, just as many if not more.. some of us just prefer the gnome ones :)
<XsteelWolf> gnome if im not wrong, comes with os fingerprinting tools yea?
<orionr> if you do lspci it will display all the hardware you have
<rust> orionr: lspci will show him what hardware he has not which drivers are loaded
<joebobjoe> hey guys, im trying to save a config file, but it wont let me because i dont have permission
<rayb0t> if you are trying to see what drivers are loaded you may want to look at the output of lsmod
<joebobjoe> how do i save it
<rayb0t> joebobjoe: try using sudo when you go to edit the file
<prakriti> Are there fixes for i915 cards and XGL in this latest set of updates?
<orionr> rust: well the he should have the right drivers loaded i just told him to do reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rayb0t> ie sudo gedit /path/to/file
<jimmacdonald> lspci |grep nVidia shows 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVidia Coperoration NV34M [GeForce FX G05200 64m]  (rev a1)
<orionr> rust: idk what he wants to find out with that
<joebobjoe> thanks
<rust> orionr: sorry must have missed a part of the conversation there.
<jimmacdonald> I know how to use grep. I was just reporting what I got.
<rust> slaps his own wrists
<orionr> jimmacdonald: i would recommend removing the old nvidia drivers completely apt-get remove and then apt-get clean and then reinstalling the new nvidia drivers
<jimmacdonald> so how do I tell what nvidia packages are installed?
<orionr> jimmacdonald: apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Clinton__> jimmacdonald: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<TheRepacker> jimmacdonald: I think the spec calls for 128M video ram for CCSM
<joebobjoe> i am trying to open a file by sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf.failsafe
<joebobjoe> but it opens a blank file, wtf?
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | joebob777as7
<ubotu> joebob777as7: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  - See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Jordan_U> joebob777as7, Capital "X"
<joebobjoe> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> joebob777as7, Why are you changing the failsafe xorg.conf though?
<Jordan_U> joebob777as7, That should really be kept as is
<jimmacdonald> reboot after the remove?
<Jordan_U> joebobjoe, , Why are you changing the failsafe xorg.conf though?
<Jordan_U> joebobjoe,That should really be kept as is
<Clinton__> jimmacdonald:   ctrl-alt-backspace to kill any X sessions you have, then you won't have to reboot
<joebobjoe> i am trying to change the x server config file
<joebobjoe> and in the nvidia readme
<joebobjoe> it said to check to logfile
<joebobjoe> for the config file
<joebobjoe> and thats what the log file said it was
<orionr> jimmacdonald: or better yet /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<joebobjoe> so ill use it what the heck
<jimmacdonald> Clinton__: remember that I am at a console login.
<Clinton__> jimmacdonald: that's right, use orionr's suggestion
<jimmacdonald> after I remove I should just be able to do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and that should detect and reinstall correct?
<orionr> no
<orionr> jimmacdonald: just do apt-get isnatll nvidia-glx-new
<orionr> then i think x should restart automattiacly
<orionr> if not run /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Clinton__> orionr: nope, it didn't restart at all, I just did it and never lost my session
<Clinton__> I'm kind of surprised by that too
<zaatar> do you guys think it's a bad idea to install gutsy final release candidate on a production server?
<orionr> Clinton__: you had an active desktop running that was logged in though
<rayb0t> zaatar: yes.
<Clinton__> orionr: yes, but a restart should still kill the active desktop session
<orionr> Has anyone here gotten a brother printer to work in 7.10?
<zaatar> rayb0t, as opposed to a final release? how different do they get?
<orionr> Clinton__: yea i know what your saying idk its odd
<Clinton__> zaatar: wait for official release
<rayb0t> yea, theres still a few bugs to work out im sure
<rayb0t> like my sound doesnt seem to work right
<rayb0t> hehe
<zaatar> i thought a final RC was basicaly a final release
<rayb0t> "basically
<rayb0t> "
<Clinton__> zaatar: typically yes, but there's always post-release bugs to be found and fixed
<orionr> do you guys think there will be more updates in the following days up to when it is finally released?
<Clinton__> zaatar: would you want your production server to have these bugs?
<rayb0t> orionr: definitely
<Clinton__> orionr: absolutely yes
<rayb0t> for a production server i'd probably use an LTS release to be perfectly honest
<orionr> like probably 500 mbs?
<Clinton__> orionr: no clue there
<Clinton__> maybe, maybe not, depends on how broken some things are
<orionr> i agree deff go with LTS for a server
<jimmacdonald> ok. updating now.
<orionr> jimmacdonald: ware u using a terminal version of IRC?
<jimmacdonald> no I'm on a different computer.
<orionr> k
<orionr> just wondering
<Clinton__> orionr: BitchX is a good terminal version
<orionr> how old are all of you guys. Just wondering
<orionr> Clinton: i just gaim
<Clinton__> gaim is good too
<Clinton__> 30yo
<rust> 26
<orionr> 19
<gunashekar> Iage survey 44
<Clinton__> ya know, I spent hours arranging the coral and sand in my saltwater tank, only to see one of my damsels pushing the sand all over the place.. little fucker
<orionr> are you guys in someone kind of technology career or just tried out ubuntu as to somethihng better then windows?
<Clinton__> oops wrong window :)
<jimmacdonald> orionr: why did you ask?
<rust> lmao
<Clinton__> orionr: I graduated with a major in Computer Science, minor in Math from Central Michigan U.
<jimmacdonald> age survey: 37
<gunashekar> career survey pet breeder
<orionr> im just wondering about what age most of the users are
<rayb0t> 21
<Clinton__> I now code java websites and in house apps for a living :)  I love my job
<orionr> Yea im computer engineering its kicking my ass right now.
<jimmacdonald> and I am almost embarrassed to say this... I am a Unix sysadmin.... I just don't do linux for a living.
<rayb0t> im gonna be taking some computer forensics courses shortly
<rust> career survey: computers, currently @ work
<rayb0t> should be interesting
<zaatar> Clinton__, where do you live?
<orionr> jimmacdonald: did you know what grep did lol?
<jimmacdonald> ummm yes. :)
<orionr> CLinton__: like smart house apps to control lighting and tv's?
<Clinton__> orionr: not even close.  We maintain sales DB's for several very large companies.  I won't name them but their names can be found on cereal boxes and candy bars and chips
<rayb0t> general mills and frito-lay!! hooah
<jimmacdonald> orionr I know how to use grep better than I do find.
<TheRepacker> 59yrs grad 1981 first C & IS Queens U in Kingston On
<Clinton__> hehe, that's two
<rayb0t> i own
<rust> I was born in 1981 :)
<rust> (im gonna regret saying that in 30 years im sure)
<TheRepacker> I still have some punch cards you can look at
<Clinton__> I mostly do the backend stuff - improving effiency (in java that's tough) and looking for general problems.  I've got a co-worker who's great at the design layout of stuff.. although he likes bouncy stuff way too much
<WorkingOnWise> Any ord on hen the repos ill be back up?
<Kr4t05> I do believe this is the first time I've use the GUI-based upgrade tool.
<rayb0t> 42
<WorkingOnWise> ord=word
<Clinton__> rust: I have a 15yo sister with some hot ass friends that I feel guilty for looking at whenever I visit Mom
<Kr4t05> Every previous release, I either used apt-get or just downloaded the disc image and did a clean install.
<Clinton__> kids nowadays!  too damn young and look like they're in college
<jimmacdonald> TheRepacker: I have an 8inch floppy and a copy of windows 3.1 still shrinkwrapped.
<rust> Clinton__: lol
<Kr4t05> Clinton__: It happens. :/
<jimmacdonald> Viagra~!
<Kr4t05> My younger sister turns 13 in December.
<rayb0t> this is getting dangerously offtopic
<rayb0t> lol
<Clinton__> heh.. viagra.. I read the funniest commercial application to that in a book called Bangkok 8
<TheRepacker> I remeber buying an 8 inch drive (128K) for $600
<Kr4t05> And, she hangs with the "looks-older-than-they-should" crowd.
<Clinton__> rayb0t: yea, we're all OT.. shame on us
<rayb0t> :D
<jimmacdonald> TheRepacker:  yes but can you convert dec to binary to octal and back again?
<orionr> whats OT?
<rayb0t> orionr: offtopic
<rayb0t> :p
<Clinton__> off topic
<rayb0t> or omni-tek if you play anarchy online.
<orionr> jimmacdonald: i can
<TheRepacker> and 4K mem chips (1 bit, so you needed 8)  at $24 a chip
<jimmacdonald> orionr: using calc doesn't count
<orionr> jimmacdonald: i dont need a calc to do it
<rust> I need a calc anything pas 10!
<jimmacdonald> ok video reinstall didn't fix it... same symptoms.
<rust> ohh I just remembered something, make that 11 ;)
<TheRepacker> fond memories of a Dec PDP 8/20
<Clinton__> jimmacdonald:  I'm telling you it isn't video
<orionr> you just divide by the base you and to get and you just order the remainder in reverse and keeep dividing the number untill you get to 0
<jimmacdonald> Clinton__: ok then what is it?
<orionr> jimmacdonald: is your video working?
<WorkingOnWise> So are the repos down, or is my system fubar?
<jimmacdonald> I can see a login screen.
<orionr> jimmacdolad: when you log it what does it do again?
<rust> jimmacdonald: what's in your session rc files
<Clinton__> jimmacdonald: your xdm/gdm/kdm whatever starts up fine, right?   Therefore there is something else wrong.. try running startkde logged in as you
* orionr login
<jimmacdonald> orionr: I login the screen goes black and it kicks me back out to kdm.
<rust> jimmacdonald: you aren't running xgl are you?
<jimmacdonald> xgl?
<Clinton__> heh, that's a no
<rust> I guess so.
<rust> dpkg -l | grep xgl
<rust> jimmacdonald: just in case you installed it in a moment of madness :)
<orionr> glx
<jimmacdonald> rust: nothing returned.
<rust> jimmacdonald: then it's not that
<orionr> jimmacdonald: idk you could try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but i wouldnt recommend it that would give you gnome and might work
<rust> jimmacdonald:/etc/X11/Xsession.d whats in there?
<Clinton__> apt-get?  use aptitude
<jimmacdonald> I have gnome installed already and it doesn't work either
<Clinton__> then when he is done with the package he can uninstall it and all it pulled in with aptitude remove
<gunashekar> ubotu: what is the offtopic channel ?
<jimmacdonald> rust: several files which one are you looking for?
<rust> jimmacdonald: something that runs something that is borking your login
<orionr> jimmacdonald: did it work before you upgraded?
<rust> once you log in these files are executed in order.
<rust> or "sourced"
<Clinton__> look in your ~/.kde/Autostart directory
<orionr> jimmacdonlad: was it ever working even after you upgraded?
<rust> Clinton__: can't be .kde because it fails on gnome and kde
<rust> has to be X
<rust> no,?
<Clinton__> I'm hesitant to say it is X, since gdm/kdm is starting
<Clinton__> but yes, something is runnig to crash it afterwards
<jimmacdonald> ok.
<orionr> perhaps just reinstall the root directory with a live cd the '/' dir
<rouben> xsession-errors?
<jimmacdonald> 20x11-common_process_args
<jimmacdonald> 30x11-common_xresources
<jimmacdonald> 40guidance_displayconfig_restore
<jimmacdonald> 55gnome-session_gnomerc
<jimmacdonald> 60seahorse
<jimmacdonald> 80ubuntu-xmodmap
<jimmacdonald> 90gpg-agent
<jimmacdonald> 90x11-common_ssh-agent
<jimmacdonald> 99x11-common_start
<orionr> pastebin lol
<jimmacdonald> orionr: yes it worked prior to the upgrade
<orionr> i guess it doesnt matter
<seanix> hi guys :)
<orionr> did it work after the upgrade?
<jimmacdonald> orionr I am on a different computer.
<rust> !seahorse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seahorse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Clinton__> jimmacdonald: try creating a new user and loggin in as that user
<seanix> anyone know how to fix the loooooong names in the menus?
<rust> forgive my ignorance but wtf is seahorse
<Clinton__> rust: a marine invertabrate
<orionr> jimmacdonald: i understand that im asking if when you upgraded to 7.10 did the video work for a little bit and then stoped working or did it just start doing this kick you out thing?
<rust> Clinton__: :)  maybe I should have been more specific
<ksivaji> i think i can upgrade for feisy to gutsy now what is your opinion shall i do it ?
<jimmacdonald> orionr: it did not initially happen after I upgraded to 7.10. it just happened after last nights upgrades.
<rust> Clinton__: just a minute, is it really an invertebrate?
<Clinton__> rust: heh, well I am having a saltwater discussion with someone else right now :)
<Clinton__> rust: pretty sure, yes
<seanix> lol
<Clinton__> rust: they're difficult to keep in captivity too
<rust> Clinton__: well i never.  Wouldn't want to keep them in captivity.
<orionr> jimmacdonald: so some upgrade broke it hrm i bet that it will probably get fixed in a few days
<ksivaji> is there any risk in upgrading  now
<orionr> jimmacdonald: is this your main computer?
<Clinton__> ksivaji: there is always a risk
<jimmacdonald> orionr: no it's my laptop.
<rust> Clinton__: I can barely take care of myself, I don't think im ready for seahorses yet :p
<gregorovius> hi
<gregorovius> I've been having completely random lockups since last kernel
<orionr> jimmacdonald: ah that sucks i was going to say you could run vncserver on it to get a desktop if you really needed a desktop
<rust> ksivaji: only way to get the answer to that is suck it and see
<gregorovius> 2.6.22-14... I can't see anything in dmesg, syslog, etc
<gregorovius> anybody having similar issues?
<ksivaji> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Clinton__> rust: that sounds like a college line to me
<Les_Caesars> (7.10 Gusty RC) Desktop effects aren't working for me. glxgears works just fine. What might I need to do to get desktop effects to work/
<orionr> jimmacdonald: you know what you could do is download the drivers from the nvidia website and i bet that would fix it for you.
<rust> Clinton__: college line?
<nickrud> Les_Caesars: you sure you don't have gldesktop there? how'd you install gutsy?
<seanix> anyone managed to install virutalbox?
<orionr> jimmacdonald: i had a problem like what you had an upgrade broke X for me. It didnt do a kick me out sorta deal but it wouldnt let X start. But i used the drivers off the nvidia site and built those from source and it worked fine
<jimmacdonald> I think at this point I agree with Clinton that it's not a video problem esp since I reloaded them and it didn't correct. and I get KDM to start just fine and I can't run gnome or kde or failsafe.
<Les_Caesars> nickrud: Fresh install. Wiped the whole HD. And There isn't even anything that begins with a G in preferences
<rust> Clinton__:  jock humour?
<Clinton__> rust: something like that yea
<orionr> does anyone have any ideas of what else it could be then?
<gregorovius> if the kernel hangs without printing any error messages, can it be a kernel error? or a hardware problem is the only possibility?
<rust> Clinton__: ok, im from the uk, you lost me for a minute there.
<Clinton__> jimmacdonald: have you tried creating a new user and logging in as that user?
<rust> Clinton__: I have no idea where i got it from.
<nickrud> Les_Caesars: hrm. ok, try    alt-f2  compiz --replace && emerald --replace
<Clinton__> rust: heh.. you might have heard it in a movie
<orionr> jimmacdonald: what you could do and waht i would probably do if i were u is just burn the live cd and just reinstall / and keep my /home dir and it would probably fix the problem
<Clinton__> rust: you're up late too aren't ya?
<jimmacdonald> Clinton__: please forgive my linux ignorance but what is the easiest way to do that from a console?
<rust> Clinton__: Thinking about it im sure it's in an advert (commercial) in the 80's
<Les_Caesars> nickrud: Fail.
<rust> Clinton__: yea, working.
<Clinton__> rust: ah OK
<rust> Clinton__: I work 6pm till 6am
<orionr> rust: you are at work right now?
<Clinton__> jimmacdonald: adduser
<rust> orionr: yep. quiet night
<nickrud> Les_Caesars: ok, install xserver-xgl and logout, login and try the replace again
<Les_Caesars> ok
<orionr> rust: what do you do?
<nickrud> Les_Caesars: before you log out, run   glxinfo | grep direct    in a terminal , just to be sure
<rust> orionr: I work for a large IVR provider
<Les_Caesars> nickrud: might do the trick. It -wasn't- already installed. Let's see what it'll do
<silent> **** I love ubuntu
<orionr> voxeo?
<rust> IVR= those anoying phone systems you call and a computer answers.
<Les_Caesars> nickrud: Direct rendering: Yes
<nickrud> ok, good :)
<orionr> i know
<orionr> what it is
<rust> wow
<orionr> do you work for voxeo?
<Lokanetra> has anyone come across the icedtea plugin problem for firefox?  i've tried searching for the problem but i haven't come-up with any solutions
<rust> not many people do.  but saying that I don't get out much working here!
<jimmacdonald> how do I get back to kdm from a console
<Les_Caesars> thanks btw nickrud: I think this'll do the trick
<Clinton__> jimmacdonald: /etc/init.d/kdm start
<nickrud> Les_Caesars: Worked For Me
<rust> orionr: I get to stay up all night fixing stuff when it breaks.
<orionr> rust: does stuff break a lot?
<rust> orionr: like you wouldn't believe.
<orionr> rust: are they running windows?
<gunashekar> stuff  is not stuff unless it stuffs
<jimmacdonald> new user does the same thing.
<rust> orionr: we have a mix mostly windows and linux
<MrKeuner> hi, virtualbox-ose upgrade fails
<Clinton__> jimmacdonald: wow.. I'm lost then, you might want to backup your home dir and do a fresh install
<dylix> http://plutonic.mine.nu/pictures.aspx?albummode=Page&albumpath=%2falbums%2f2007%2f09_september%2fIMG_3343.JPG
<orionr> rust: is it possible for me to set one of those system up with just a computer or would i need special hardware?
<rust> orionr: you could set something basic up with a modem. but you would be limited to answering 1 caller at a time
<benkillin> How do I print out to a PDF
<benkillin> like a spooler but to pdf format
<benkillin> Ive got 7.10 beta
<rust> orionr: software is the killer though.
<rouben> benkillin: i thought 7.10 comes with a PDF generator spool preconfigured, no?
<rust> orionr: as far as im aware there is no complete solution, it's all a mash of different applications.
<benkillin> well I try printing to it from PDF (cups/pdf) and it doesnt work
<benkillin> it doesnt give me a dialogue to point to a location to put the pdf
<rust> orionr: and most of our stuff is written inhouse
<benkillin> and I dont see a pdf generated anywhere
<benkillin> from firefox
<benkillin> im trying to print a webpage to pdf
<Clinton__> benkillin: use openoffice
<benkillin> how is openoffice gonna open a webpage?
<Clinton__> save the webpage and open it with openoffice, it might not render the same however
<benkillin> how come I cant print pdfs from firefox?
<orionr> rust: can i get a copy of your software just kidding lol
<rust> orionr: lol.
<lee986321> eh not sure what happend but i keyed in update-manager -d and well its upgrading to the newer version....it saaid new version 7.10 availiable..
<rouben> benkillin: try enabling "save to file" or something... not quite sure. quite honestly I've never tried that feature... hmm, lemme try on my office box over ssh :)
<orionr> rust: could it be done with like a 56K modem card?
<rouben> man this is gonna be slow....
<rust> orionr: I would say "I could but I would have to kill you"
<Hydrogen> benkillin: print to file and then run ps2pdf over the file.. thats a bit of a long ways around thouhg
<Hydrogen> benkillin: I remember not being able to find the file I printed to either :)
<rust> orionr: but to be honest you would probably do it yourself after a week :)
<rust> orionr: yea
<benkillin> how do I print to file?
<Hydrogen> its an option in most print dialogs
<orionr> lol
<Hydrogen> theres a checkbox that says print to file
<rouben> benkillin: there's an option in the print dialog, print to file, or save to file
<Hydrogen> and allows you to give a path
<rust> orionr: most just use DTMF and voice recognition
<Hydrogen> it prints as a postscript document
<Aishiko> xine vs. gstreamer is there a major difference?
<Les_Caesars> nickrud: ok. About to try it. Cross your fingers
<Hydrogen> so you need to run ps2pdf over the document
<orionr> thats pretty cool stuff
<Hydrogen> Aishiko: the apps that use them
<rust> orionr: and pre-recorded prompts. but we have tts as well
<lee986321> dristribution upgarde means final release right?
<rust> orionr: It can be.
<benkillin> ok, so I do print to file and I save it as <filename>.pdf and it works just as PDF? I dont have to run a converter program on it?
<rust> orionr: you in the uk?
<orionr> ok im gonig to bed
<lee986321> no
<Clinton__> night orionr
<orionr> no South carlina
<orionr> why are you in the UK?
<jimmacdonald> orionr seems there are a lot of people in #ubuntu and #kubuntu having the same problem as me.
<lee986321> in washington state
<rust> orionr: what the hell am i on about it's 5 in the morning!
<Aishiko> Hydrogen: ahh so no differnce if an app can use either, then I take it
<rust> nobody is from the uk here.
<Clinton__> orionr: he's in the UK cuz just maybe he lives there...
<rust> lol
<Hydrogen> benkillin: no, if you print to file it prints as a postscript document
<Hydrogen> benkillin: you then need to run ps2pdf on that document
<rust> orionr: yea I live in the uk/
<benkillin> ok cool
<rust> orionr: working night shifts this week
<Hydrogen> benkillin: there is a way to print directly to pdf but I don't know where the pdf's go :)
<lee986321> what problem is that?
<benkillin> ok now how do I make gnome minimize all my windows using the windowskey + d key combo like in icewm?
<rust> jimmacdonald: I assume nobody else has a solution yet
<jimmacdonald> not that I have found that fixes it yet....
<jimmacdonald> still looking.
<gunashekar> try this , it is open source
<gunashekar> http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-04-2006/html/jw-0410-html.zip
<Clinton__> gunashekar: no, I will not try it
<gunashekar> ok
<rust> jimmacdonald: which directions have they covered yet?
<gunashekar> someone wanted html to pdf
<gunashekar> so suggested
<caesar_> nickrud: Fail. It works. but it doesn't work.
<jimmacdonald> dist-upgrade, I reloaded drivers, no one has suggested reloading x but that doesn't suprise me. it might be  an xorg.conf issue.... perhaps I will rename that and reconfig.
<rouben> benkillin: check your home directory for a folder called PDF
<nickrud> caesar_: which means ?..
<rouben> benkillin: your PDF file should be there
<rust> Im sure that nobody from AMD is in here but just in case, could you please, please, please for the love of god, release the damn driver.
<caesar_> nickrud: it says "direct rendering: No" now, and "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect"
<benkillin> oh
<rouben> benkillin: that's how CUPS/PDF works
<benkillin> nice
<benkillin> its there
<caesar_> nickrud: I dunno. It works in the software sense, but it doesn't use my video card any more!
<nickrud> caesar_: yup, that's expected. Don't ask me why, but that's right. try the   compiz --replace && emerald --replace
<rust> jimmacdonald: I would be surprised.  When you get a bad X config it usually bombs out before login
<rust> jimmacdonald: but If you have tried everything else...
<niwt> xorg setup just fine for me - my problem is how to get to a console
<nickrud> caesar_: counter intuitive, but somehow gl gets used.
<caesar_> nickrud: I got disconnected. Could you repeat what you said? glxgears makes X crash
<jimmacdonald> what is the command to reconfigure?
<nickrud> caesar_: well, it usually just segfaults for most people
<g0dd3ss> hai my feisty is all screwy and I wanna reinstall, so is it worth downloading gutsy now? will there be much difference between the gutsy of today and the "proper" release thiingo
<caesar_> what are segfaults?
<caesar_> well, nvm that. How do I fix it?
<rouben> !segfault
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about segfault - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheRepacker> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<benkillin> there should  be a message box for the first time that cups/pdf gets used informing users of the location of the ~/PDF directory
<niwt> g0dd3ss: I hope so
<feld> ok anyone here running amd64 with nvidia drivers?
<rouben> caesar_: segfault is basically a crash... what is segfaulting?
<nickrud> caesar_: usually it's means the app tried to write outside it's allotted memory
<feld> every time i reboot i the nvidia drivers majorly fail
<lee986321> oh eh i had to loade the upgrade console
<Clinton__> feld: yes
<Clinton__> feld: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<caesar_> ok. So how do I turn on direct rendering?
<feld> Clinton__: got it already
<lee986321> eh updater thingy
<nickrud> caesar_: but, believe it or not, that's how the xgl server works.
<Clinton__> feld: ok, what's up then?
<feld> Clinton__: here's the deal. nvidia drivers fail. they just do. modprobing gives mtrr mismatch errors in dmesg
* Clinton__ might get knocked off - everything finally finished downloading
<cupojava> getting this error on upgrade from feisty.. : "failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<cupojava> does anyone know what this is?
<feld> if i do m-a a-i -f nvidia and rebuild them; rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia, then restart X it works fine.
<rouben> caesar_: depends on your video card... what card do you have?
<feld> they load fine and everything, Clinton__
<nickrud> cupojava: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists, and do the upgrade again
<caesar_> ATI Radeon 9550
<cupojava> cool.. thanks
<nickrud> cupojava: /var/lib/apt/lists/* that is
<Clinton__> feld: but you hvae to do that for each boot?  or is it good now?
<feld> Clinton__: each boot
<nickrud> cupojava: don't forget the *
<rouben> caesar_: do you want to run compiz or beryl?
<caesar_> rouben: compiz of course! I'm running the Gusty RC
<rust> jimmacdonald: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg incase you dont already have it like
<jimmacdonald> well it's not X
<rouben> caesar_: I may be wrong, but I think that even now ATI support for compiz is kinda sucky... you may have to run Xgl on top of Xorg, which can be a pain in the ass... but either way lemme see if i can dig up the instructions for ya :)
<benkillin> how do I make gnome minimize all my windows using the windowskey + d key combo like in icewm?
<cupojava> :).. yes delete the folders underneath.. not lists.. gotcha
<jimmacdonald> I mv the xorg.conf file over and reconfig'd and it still didn't fix the problem.
<nickrud> rouben: he's got xgl up and running, but of course glxgears fails
<cupojava> there was a folder called partial.. which got removed
<rouben> heh oh... never mind... i dont recall, is it supposed to fail? havent dealth with ati for a while now
<Arenlor> if you're using Gutsy with XGL make sure to log in with the normal GNOME session
<Clinton__> ok, here goes nothin
<caesar_> nickrud: well, xgl doesn't use myv ideo card. It's all buggy and slow.
<caesar_> but it "works"
<Arenlor> I have an ATI with XGL and it works fine
<nickrud> caesar_: ah, it doesn't rotate the cube smoothly?
<caesar_> it doesn't even move the WINDOWS smoothly. It leaves stray pixels.
<caesar_> but they wobble all right.
<rust> jimmacdonald: have you tried just starting gnome without GDM?
<rust> jimmacdonald: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<rust> jimmacdonald:
<rust> jimmacdonald: then gnome-session
<rouben> caesar_: hmmm... perhaps the open source radeon driver might work better (slower, but better)?
<rust> it should just start the gnome desktop for the current user
<nickrud> caesar_: I saw that myself. I logged out, stopped gconfd-2 , and removed ~/.gconf . Had to redo my panels & such, but the pixel stuff dissapeared. Thought it was just me.
* jimmacdonald doesn't normally run gdm, uses kdm and yes I did try that with kdm and it didn't work
<rust> jimmacdonald: talking about users have you tried logging in as a different user.
<rust> jimmacdonald:ok
<jimmacdonald> rust: yes still didn't fix the problem
<rust> jimmacdonald: different user as well?
<rust> jimmacdonald: ok
<rust> jimmacdonald: well I'm all out of ideas I'm afraid.  what you need there is somebody who knows their talking about ;)
<caesar_> nickrud: I got disconnected. Did you say anything?
<nickrud> caesar_: I saw that myself. I logged out, stopped gconfd-2 , and removed ~/.gconf . Had to redo my panels & such, but the pixel stuff dissapeared. Thought it was just me.
<caesar_> but it still unreasonable choppy, and I still crash!
<nickrud> caesar_: but the actual rotation and movement was smooth, just pixel garbage.
<caesar_> it obviously isn't utilizing my card.
<benkillin> what is a good program for diff backups so I can synch up my USB Flash Drive
<benkillin> I want to back it up to disk
<rust> well im off.
<nickrud> that's why I've trademarked Worked For Me
<prakriti> elmargol: (
<rust> good luck with that jim
<caesar_> heh
<prakriti> ... i mean... arg :(
<Arenlor> I use ATI Radeon with the restricted driver perfectly fine, caesar_ are you logging in with the XGL session of with the one that says GNOME?
<prakriti> gutsy is totally hosed on my lappy
<benkillin> gutsy is awesome on my lappy
<prakriti> feisty + xgl + trevino's compiz-fusion ran perfectly
<benkillin> wireless works
<benkillin> im impressed
<benkillin> wireless worked painlessly
<prakriti> gutsy + xgl + stock compiz-fusion barely run s
<Arenlor> also caesar_ do you have xserver-xgl installed?
<caesar_> Arenlor: I've never had an XGL session (I looked) and I do have xserver-xgl installed.
<caesar_> But I just noticed that I didn't have "gnome compiz manager" installed
<prakriti> I've noticed that my /etc/xorg.conf hasn't changed in years.  How might I update that?
<caesar_> is there a way I can revert back to my old settings, which had working GL?
<jimmacdonald> something I just realized. it didn't even start the splash screen for loading the desktop.
<caesar_> would uninstalling xserver-xgl do that?
<TheRepacker> jimmacdonald: try reconfiguring xorg, but use vesa as your card
<rockets> I'm trying to update gutsy, and i'm getting the error:
<rockets> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/audacious-plugins_1.3.5-3ubuntu4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/audacious/General/libcurl.so', which is also in package audacious-plugins-extra
<rockets> any ideas?
<prakriti> TheRepacker : is there an ubuntu specific Xorg configuration tool?
<Clinton__> well no obvious hassles, nvidia starts right up
<Clinton__> seems hdparm is off tho
<prakriti> one that would run on install?
<feld> Clinton__: oh wonderful.... what are the specs of your machine?
<Clinton__> nope, hdparm is just fine
<prakriti>   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<prakriti> yay
<Clinton__> feld: Dell E521 AMD64 Dual Core, 2 gigs memory
<TheRepacker> jimmacdonald: the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with sudo in front
<niwt> anyone know how to read the kernel line of grub/menu.lst?
<Arenlor> caesar_ I have compizconfig-settings-manager try that
<feld> Clinton__: i have a Tyan S2895 dual socket 940 running a single opteron270 with 4GB of pc3200ECC memory and a 7900GTX for that nvidia card.
<nickrud> caesar_: simply remove xserver-xgl
<Clinton__> oh you wanted to know about my nvidia card?
<benkillin> in open office if I go to printer settings it crashes
<jimmacdonald> TheRepacker: didn't fix it.
<jimmacdonald> same indications.
<Clinton__> feld: GEForce 7300 256MB
<Ward_PSP> what are the best improvements according to you all?
<feld> Clinton__: I dont understand why my machine doesn't just work until i rebuild and rmmod/modprobe the nvidia module EVERY BOOT
<caesar_> Arenlor & nickrud: ok. Doing all of that
<nickrud> Ward_PSP: networkmanager for me, hands down
<Clinton__> feld: what happens if you just modprobe the module at boot?
<TheRepacker> jim: hate to say this but I think you are up the creek without a paddle
<erichj> well this sucks. my office decided to start developing with adobe air so i have to choose between windows and os x now as my primary os
<Arenlor> Ward_PSP bcm43xx drivers come with it
<feld> Clinton__: nothing. if i rmmod/modprobe without rebuilding i often find in dmesg an 'mtrr mismatch' error
<Ward_PSP> nice
<benkillin> and in open office it freezes if I go to format->page...
<benkillin> this is with a .doc format
<TheRepacker> jim: I'd back up my home directpry  then reinstall
<naught101> running wine Sketchup (3D app), gives me   Major opcode of failed request:  128 (XFree86-DRI)
<feld> benkillin: maybe it's trying to give you the Microsoft feeling without having the whole OS there? :P
<naught101> on an intel card
* nickrud is off to see if he survived the latest update
<naught101> this didn't happen in feisty, using the i810 driver
<naught101> anyone got any ideas?
<naught101> I tried switching back to the gutsy i810 driver, but it didn't help.
<TheRepacker> jim: if you can not get in with vesa then it really is BROKEN
<Clinton__> ah! no sound!
<benkillin> feld: I tried saving as .odt but it still locks up when I try to adjust the page formatting
<jimmacdonald> tar ing up my /home now.
<benkillin> I need to be able to adjust page formatting
<oli_> how long has 2.6.22-15 been out? just noticed it after the last update, booted it and now I've managed to break my graphics =)
<Arenlor> I'm trying to get my church to switch over to all FOSS only, I've just yesterday talked to one of the people in charge about how they don't have the correct licenses to use M$ in the way they do (actually most of the stuff they do they lack the licenses for as I explained) and then I showed them the free software on my Gutsy laptop here, they were highly impressed. ^_^ tomorrow I speak with the pastor about it
<TheRepacker> jim: it should fallback to failsafe
<jimmacdonald> failsafe doesn't work either
<er> hi all :) my menus have long text and are hard to use. Anyone else have this bug?
<jimmacdonald> wonder if it's a filesystem full thing
<caesar_> Well, I got glxgears to work again, and now I have GL Desktop as an option in my preferences.
<caesar_> But turning it "on" doesn't seem to make it work quite yet
<Arenlor> oli_ 15 is news to me, guess it's time to update
<Clinton__> ah, flash 9 on amd64, nice, now to figure out where the sound went
<jimmacdonald> TheRepacker: /dev/sda3 is 100%
<TheRepacker> I'm racking my brain because I been sitting back watching and I've gone totally clueless and I'm not even blond
<MTecknology> Hobbsee, It looks as if I can actually do w/o secvpn
<caesar_> @ nickrud and Arenlor
<er> anyone running kubuntu RC and if yes, are you menus working? (mine have really long text entries) :(
<nickrud> caesar_: just popped back in, if you were sending something @ me, I missed it
<MTecknology> I'm starting to consider a clean install when Gutsy is released :)
<TheRepacker> 100% there you go, there is no room
<caesar_> nickrud:  Well, I got glxgears to work again, and now I have GL Desktop as an option in my preferences.
<caesar_>  But turning it "on" doesn't seem to make it work quite yet
<Arenlor> caesar_ compizconfig-settings-manager and xserver-xgl are installed?
<jimmacdonald> Hobbsee are you in here?
<TheRepacker> jim: you might even have problems trying to backup
<Ward_PSP> will all my apps keep working if i update?
<caesar_> Arenlor: I uninstalled xserver-xgl because it reconfigured my settings so that direct rendering was turned off, and openGL made X crash
<jimmacdonald> TheRepacker I am
<caesar_> reinstalling xserver-xgl. Maybe a miracle will happen
<Arenlor> caesar_ try this go into System > Preferences > Appearance | Visual Effects > choose extra
<TheRepacker> jim: can you use Gpart to try and make your partition bigger?
<cupojava> yeah.. that partial folder removal was not a good thing
<caesar_> Arenlor: already tried that. It says "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<cupojava> upgrade didnt work after that
<cupojava> had to put it back..
<TheRepacker> jim: forget I asked that
<Arenlor> caesar_ that's what xserver-xgl is for
<caesar_> Arenlor: ok. I'll give xserver-xgl a second chance. *Crosses fingers*
<Arenlor> caesar_ hopefully you just had a bad/corrupt install of it
<caesar_> ok. glxgears is working ok. Now let me restart X...
<TheRepacker> jim: the only other thing I might try if a live boot of Knoppix then try to recover data to an usb stick
<jimmacdonald> TheRepacker: gpart not installed
<nickrud> cupojava: just the files under lists, remove those. To do it easier, cd /var/lib/apt/lists && rm * . That way you can't touch any directories
<cupojava> thanks nickrud.. that solved the problem.. startingt o upgrade now
<nickrud> cupojava: wow, that was a quick response :)
<bobgill> If I download the RC and then apply updates Thursday, is that the same as downloading the final on thursday?
<cupojava> was already typing it.. by the time you sent your reply..
<riotkittie> yes, bobgill
<cupojava> actually misinterpreted your earlier suggestion as rm -rf instead of just rm
<bobgill> ok ty
<nickrud> ah
<cupojava> so removed partial too.. then everything broke..
<Arenlor> caesar_ it work?
<vishalrao> hello. gusty rc is not able to get wireless drivers/firmware for my new hp tablet with broadcom 4321 chip, any chance that can be updated by release? i currently blacklist bcm43xx and use ndiswrapper with latest winxp .sys file for support :)
<cupojava> then googled it and found that if I just recreate the partial dir.. it will work again.. phew..
<caesar_> Arenlor: Nope.
<nickrud> would do that. But good thinking ;)
<cupojava> was sweating for a bit
<caesar_> disabled direct rendering
<caesar_> it would seem that it doesn't know HOW to configure xserver-xgl the right way
<TheRepacker> jim: what are your other partition on that drive?
<nickrud> caesar_: I get the same, no direct rendering but trust me, that's correct with xgl & ati
<Arenlor> caesar_ that is quite odd, are you using fglrx?
<Neatchee> Hey all, I'm still having a network problem with gutsy.  My network keeps disconnecting every 10-15 mins, for about 20-30secs at a time.  I'm on wireless, and the wireless signal isn't dropping or getting disconnected, it's just that all of my active network connections are interrupted, and i can't create any new ones during that time.  Any ideas?
<nickrud> Neatchee: does /var/log/syslog say anything relevant during those times?
<caesar_> I...think so... there are fglrx modules I haven't installed, but the modules I DO have installed are brought up when I search for fglrx in synaptic
<gunashekar> vishalrao: what computer do you use?
<Arenlor> caesar_ did you enable it in the restricted drivers manager?
<vishalrao> gunashekar: hp pavilion tx1302au tablet
<caesar_> where's restricted drivers manager?
<caesar_> nvm found it
<vishalrao> the restricted drivers load existing bcm43xx package and can download firmware but it is not latest and my card is not supported :) its model 4321
<nickrud> Neatchee: you could try opening a terminal, running tail -f /var/log/syslog in it. That will spew a lot, when your net goes down, take a look
<caesar_> I -really- hope this does it
<caesar_> I think this is actually it this time
<Neatchee> looks like here's what's coming out at those times...
<gunashekar> vishalrao: it will take some effort to make it work
<caesar_> ATI hasn't been a problem for me since I got off of SUSE
<Arenlor> vishalrao make sure it's not blacklisted and download your own version of the drivers to have it use
<jimmacdonald> woot! and the UNIX sysadmin for teh win!
<caesar_> In advance, thank you very much nickrud and Arenlor.
<vishalrao> gunashekar: and Arenlor: yea i got it working by blacklisting default bcm43xx module and using latest winxp files with ndiswrapper module. that works fine :)
<Neatchee> nickrud: actually, scratch that.  That's not limited to just the times when the network goes down
<caesar_> I may go to bed before it finished downloading (I be dialup, arr)
<nickrud> Neatchee: ah.
<nickrud> I just found it :)
<Amaranth> Who was talking about a -15 kernel?
<vishalrao> i also managed to get the touchscreen working with some tinkering :)
<Arenlor> vishalrao actually ndiswrapper is faster, 24 vs 54 MB/S
<jimmacdonald> TheRepacker:  note to self KDE will not start when / is at 100%
<jimmacdonald> :)
<vishalrao> Arenlor: cool :)
<Amaranth> Arenlor: of course for internet access that doesn't matter at all
<TheRepacker> neither will gnome :)
<jimmacdonald> or failsafe.
<Arenlor> Amaranth what type of internet do you use that you don't want to be able to max it out at 54 MB/S? Think torrent files
<Amaranth> Arenlor: err, a 12mbit connection :P
<TheRepacker> it needs at least 5% if I remember correctly
<Amaranth> TheRepacker: actually it probably needs less than 1MB
<Amaranth> maybe a couple MB, I can't remember all the things that write files on login anymore
<Amaranth> Arenlor: you have an internet connection that can max that out?
<jimmacdonald> sorry for all the recreational troubleshooting folks. I didn't realize I was that close.
<caesar_> well Arenlor & nickrud. It'll be a while before this finishes downloading. So I'm going to exit IRC for now. thank you very much!
<TheRepacker> but we all learn
<Amaranth> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Arenlor> Amaranth actually yeah, but it takes a good bit of torrents and the like, I maxed it out and knocked myself off IRC earlier tonight
<jimmacdonald> yeah but I do this for a living. and I don't remember the last time I got bit by the file system filling up.
<Amaranth> stupid NetworkManager restart
<Amaranth> Arenlor: You're at a university?
<TheRepacker> because (and I have fallen victim myself) we assume
<Arenlor> Amaranth, not currently, I'm at home right now, but yeah, Geneva College
<jimmacdonald> well that's what I get for doing backups of /home/jim to the same file space. and then not cleaning it periodically.
<Amaranth> Arenlor: I mean where you can max out your wireless
<TheRepacker> you should be able to use the live or Knoppix to clean up
<Arenlor> Amaranth, I can max it out in multiple places actually, and I've knocked entire systems down doing so, you just need to remember how to mess with your programs to let it use too much
<jimmacdonald> oh I am already backup... I was using the backup scripts to backup /home to /var/backup and it filled the file system... i just wiped /var/backup and I am in like flynn.
<jimmacdonald> s/backup/back online
<TheRepacker> way to go, happy ubuntung
<Oli``> okay so I just tried to boot in 2.6.22-15 after installing the nvdia restricted driver and I'm getting a module mismatch error (nvidia is 1.0-9755 and X is 1.0-9639)
<Oli``> Do I wait this out until X has been updated or can I actively do something?
<prakriti> :(
<Arenlor> Oli`` where the heck do you get -15 from?
<Oli``> Arenlor: i think it just must have come with an update..
<nickrud> -15? Oli``
<Arenlor> Oli`` I've been checking updates every 10-15 mins and just checked again, I have -14 and no -15 to update to
<jimmacdonald> and I are a unix admin i strater ... :)
<nickrud> jimmacdonald: rflol
<Oli``> Do I have magical future-access to the repos or something? =\
<Arenlor> Oli`` it would seem so
<TheRepacker> I haven't used unix since 81, U days
<nickrud> Oli``: uname -r says -15 ?
<Oli``> yeah
<Oli``> I'm in mandriva (atm - just checking their 2008 livecd) but yeah, it's -15 generic
<nickrud> Oli``: Amaranth was just in here, looking for you
<Jordan_U> How does the alternate install CD update script work? I assume that for packages that are not on the CD / DVD they are just grabbed from the repos? What if you are not connected to the internet?
<agent9> kalbo
<Amaranth> Oli``: I don't even get a -15 available
<TheRepacker> System 3, I might be wrong, lot of dead brain cell now
<prakriti> how does ubuntu decide wether or not to start Xgl vs Aiglx?
<Arenlor> I even have Pre-released updates (gutsy-proposed) marked and no -15 Oli``
<nickrud> Jordan_U: you get only a partial upgrade, things that need stuff from the net as dependencies will get held back
<Jordan_U> prakriti, If XGL is installed it uses it
<Amaranth> prakriti: If you install Xgl it gets used
<Oli``> How the hell has my computer managed to install -15 ? =\
<Jordan_U> prakriti, XGL is not installed by default
<Arenlor> Oli`` give me a few minutes and I'll check unsupported and backports
<prakriti> hrm
<nickrud> I have all the proposed & updates listed as well, and just got a -14 update less than an hour ago
<Oli``> but to my knowledge, I don't have any non-standard repos activated...
<Arenlor> nickrud I've had -14 for a bit
<Jordan_U> Oli``, Magic :)
<Oli``> yeah I've been on -14 for quite a while
<nickrud> Arenlor: also, just an update today
<nickrud> *I also
<Arenlor> Oli`` just checked everything, time to see if I can find your -15
<Fishfoot> not sure if this is a Gutsy bug, but when I mute the volume (e.g. with the Mute key on the keyboard), if I leave it muted for more than 5 seconds then when I unmute it, the volume will be 0, rather than what it was before I muted.. sound familiar to anyone?
<prakriti> do i915 cards work in aiglx?
<Arenlor> Oli`` you're magic, it's not in any repo
<Jordan_U> prakriti, Yes
<prakriti> oh
<prakriti> well crap
* prakriti removes xgl
<prakriti> thats probably my issue
* nickrud thinks that Amaranth would be a reasonable touchstone on this issue
<Jordan_U> prakriti, Intel cards were one of the first to support AIGLX, long before nvidia :)
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: Wrong.
<Amaranth> nvidia has supported AIGLX since before compiz existed
<prakriti> ohhhh sweeet
<Arenlor> Oli`` maybe you have a virus or something? I'd uinstall -15 and rm all remnants I'd think
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: You're talking about texture_from_pixmap
<prakriti> that compeltely fixed it
<prakriti> my laptop is usable again
<Amaranth> It doesn't need AIGLX (for nvidia anyway) and won't in the open source drivers once all the new tech lands (DRI2, ttm, etc)
<prakriti> i wonder how xgl got on there
* prakriti cheers
<Amaranth> prakriti: probably installed it a long time ago, forgot about it, then upgraded
<Amaranth> lots of people have been doing this and then thinking Xgl is there by default
<Oli``> Arenlor: sounds like a plan back in a tick
<Jordan_U> prakriti, With Gutsy's XGL you don't need an extra script, so it probably was installed before but not enabled.
<chay> eto na ko
<nickrud> now this is a neat effect. I can grab the xchat tree and drag the whole darn thing
<Jordan_U> Amaranth, Any Idea around when to expect redirected direct rendering to be available? ( is that part of DRI2 ? )
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: that's ttm
<Arenlor> Does anyone know when we're likely to see Firefox 2.0.0.7?
<Fishfoot> nickrud: move the tree to the right side of the window. then try to get it back, I dare you.
<nickrud> Fishfoot: can't get it to drop there.
<Fishfoot> if you drop it on top of the user list, it will dock to that side. and then.. it's rather difficult to move it back
<Jordan_U> Amaranth, What exactly is Glucose? ( sorry for the questions, just havn't found much documentation on it )
<oli_> sugar?
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: glucose is basically 'Xgl inside Xorg'
<nickrud> Fishfoot: dropped it on the scrollbar, it disappeared ;(
<nickrud> nah, there it is
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: it's a new acceleration framework for Xorg that uses Xgl code
<Fishfoot> nickrud: did you get it back to the left side yet?
<nickrud> Fishfoot: nope
<Fishfoot> View > Channel Switcher > Tabs. View > Channel Switcher > Tree.
<nickrud> Fishfoot: ah, found that myself ;)
<Fishfoot> haha, yay.
<nickrud> Fishfoot: do you know the mechanism for that? is it some new treeview thing, that someone will turn into a nice tool?
<Fishfoot> nickrud: it's krud.
<nickrud> lol
<Arenlor> Does anyone know if this: http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2007/mfsa2007-28.html affects us?
<oli_> okay... I'm back on -14 and now I can't enable the nvidia driver because (I think) it's gone and upgraded itself for my makebelieve -15... How do I revert it to a sensible version?
<Jordan_U> Arenlor, I think that's a windows exploit
<Arenlor> oli_ run apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade and see if it'll fix it, otherwise try first apt-get remove to remove it and then apt-get install to reinstall it
<Arenlor> Jordan_U figured it was, thanks
<Jordan_U> Arenlor, That's just IIRC, I think I saw it before
<nickrud> it says windows, anyway
<oli_> Arenlor: dist-upgrade did nothing. Don't suppose you know the umbrella package for the restricted nvidia driver, do you?
<oli_> I'd look myself if I had X =)
<cafuego> linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx-new
<oli_> cafuego ty
<clusty> hey
<clusty> was wondering if its a standard bug in gutsy: nvidia video card won't wake up after suspend to ram
<oli_> here goes nothing
<cafuego> clusty: It's probably a bug in the very closed source nvidia driver that the kernel devs can't fix.
<Balachmar> Hi, Gutsy doesn't boot properly it just ends up with a black screen
<Balachmar> It does boot into the recovery mode though
<clusty> cafuego: well i have a friend that uses feisty and suspend works like charmed. same video card
<cafuego> clusty: Different driver
<Balachmar> But when booting normally I don't really get any errors it just stops at a black screen when it should display the gdm
<Arenlor> Balachmar, what graphics card?
<clusty> cafuego: so any chance stuff will work fine with gutsy once it becomes final?
<Balachmar> Arenlor: intel graphics 855 gme or something
<cafuego> clusty: Maybe, that depends 100% on nvidia.
<cafuego> clusty: It's one of those things where closed source drivers make kernel debugging impossible.
<clusty> cafuego: so its a matter of using glx- instead of glx-new?
<cafuego> clusty: So it's unlikely a kernel dev will want to spend any time on the problem.
<clusty> cafuego: i mean progress is coming. before yesterday laptop woould not fall asleep
<cafuego> heh
<cafuego> Well, you cna try glx-
<clusty> cafuego: just replace glx-new by glx?
<cafuego> Yeah, see what that does.
<clusty> cafuego: will try. thanx
<Amaranth> clusty: HP laptop?
<Oli``> wo
<clusty> Amaranth: sony
<Oli``> o
<Arenlor> Balachmar did you make any changes recently to anything such as to compiz or anything like that? also what kernel are you using?
<Amaranth> clusty: please pastebin your dmesg
<clusty> Amaranth: ok
<Oli``> Arenlor and cafuego: thank you =)
<Arenlor> it working now Oli``?
<Oli``> yeah back in -14 and nvidia's playing ball
<clusty> Amaranth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40776/
<Amaranth> Oli``: what is the output of apt-cache madison linux-source-2.6.22 ?
<clusty> Amaranth: what specific info are you looking into?
<Amaranth> clusty: The same thing I found in mine before I got my suspend to work
<Oli``> Amaranth:
<Oli``> linux-source-2.6.22 | 2.6.22-14.46 | http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<Oli``> linux-source-2.6.22 | 2.6.22-14.46 | http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Sources
<Amaranth> clusty: When you try to resume the cd drive spins up and then nothing else happens, right?
<Amaranth> Oli``: You have have a -15 kernel :P
<clusty> Amaranth: sony has both intel and nvidia cards. intel works fine
<Amaranth> Oli``: Err, you don't have
<Amaranth> clusty: When you try to resume the cd drive spins up and then nothing else happens, right?
<clusty> Amaranth: well, it either does not fall asleep or does nothing
<Arenlor> Amaranth we just fixed that up for him lol, he was the one who pulled magic remember?
<Oli``> my /boot/ and grub/menu.lst disagree =\
<clusty> Amaranth: should i try?
<Balachmar> Arenlor: I just installed it yesterday. It hasn't booted into gnome yet. I haven't changed a thing yet
<Balachmar> Arenlor: I just reconfigured the xserver and that seems to work
<Amaranth> clusty: ok, anyway add 'acpi_osi=!Linux acpi_apic_instance=2' to the defoptions line in /boot/grub/menu.lst then run sudo update-grub
<Balachmar> as I had a login screen just yet
<Balachmar> Arenlor: it works!
<Amaranth> clusty: The first part makes the system pretend to not be linux so it doesn't get the (usually broken) Linux specific code in your dsdt and the second part works around a BIOS bug (but might not be related)
<Arenlor> Balachmar, that was what I was going to suggest doing
<Oli``> ok new problem =) just re-enabled twinview and gnome's panels are spanning both screens...
<Amaranth> clusty: You'll have to reboot after adding those, obviously, so you'll be running a kernel that uses them
<clusty_> Amaranth: rite
<Oli``> wow everything spanning both windows... time for a restart to see if that fixes it
<clusty_> Amaranth: add what. pls repost
<clusty_> Amaranth: cdrom fires up but not display
<Amaranth> clusty: ok, anyway add 'acpi_osi=!Linux acpi_apic_instance=2' to the defoptions line in /boot/grub/menu.lst then run sudo update-grub
<Balachmar> Arenlor: I just kept searching the forum at the same time. this suggestion came about and looked reasonable :)
<Balachmar> Arenlor thanks for the help
<Arenlor> Balachmar, Oli`` had a similar problem when he performed magic and got the -15 kernel which isn't out, which was why I asked about that first.
<Amaranth> clusty_: oh, and to get hibernate to work you have to add something else to that line
<Amaranth> clusty_: if you want hibernate, that is
<clusty_> Amaranth: would not hurt having
<Amaranth> clusty_: ok, do you know what partition is your swap?
<clusty_> yes
<Amaranth> clusty_: add 'resume=/dev/<that partition>' to the defoptions line too
<Amaranth> clusty_: so mine is resume=/dev/sda5, for example
<Oli``> amazing what restarting X can fix
<Arenlor> Oli`` press ctrl+alt+backspace real fast
<Amaranth> clusty_: No guarantee this stuff will work, of course :)
<Oli``> Arenlor: yup, just did
<Arenlor> Oli`` ok I had also found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574851 while you were gone
<clusty_> Amaranth: defoptions acpi_osi=!Linux acpi_apic_instance=2  resume=/dev/sda4 right?
<Amaranth> clusty_: no
<clusty_> i add to command line?
<clusty_> to kernel booting?
<Amaranth> clusty_: the line already exists in your menu.lst, it says '# defoptions=quiet splash'
<Amaranth> clusty_: change it to be '# defoptions=quiet splash acpi_osi=!Linux acpi_apic_instance=2 resume=/dev/sda4'
<clusty_> Amaranth: without the comment i guess :D
<Amaranth> clusty_: no, with the #
<Amaranth> menu.lst is magic
<zetheroo> I am wondering if when I upgrade to Gutsy ... will I loose any settings or data?
<Oli``> shouldn't
<Amaranth> clusty_: the # makes grub ignore those things but update-grub uses them to generate the boot options
<clusty_> Amaranth: can i add also the usbsuspend option as well?
<Amaranth> clusty_: no, ubuntu's kernel does not support usb autosuspend
<clusty_> Amaranth: ok
<Arenlor> zetheroo I didn't, all that happened with me is I could make it all pretty now
<Amaranth> clusty_: because it breaks printers and scanners (and a bunch of mice and keyboards)
<clusty_> Amaranth: will do now a updategrub
<zetheroo> Arenlor: what about mail accounts and Bookmarks etc?
<Amaranth> clusty_: after you do update-grub pastebin the menu.lst so I can make sure it's correct
<Amaranth> clusty_: because if it's not you won't be able to boot :P
<Arenlor> zetheroo nope they all stayed
<clusty_> clusty: have CD's and know how to bootstrap it :D
<clusty_> posting anyways
<clusty_> Amaranth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40780/
<Amaranth> clusty_: looks good, time to reboot :)
<clusty_> Amaranth: bombs away :D
<Amaranth> eww he dual boots vista :P
* Oli`` hides
<Arenlor> Amaranth, use to, but got sick of it taking up space
<Amaranth> Arenlor: I meant clusty :)
<Arenlor> Vista is what caused me to switch to linux in the first place
<Oli``> Amen
<Amaranth> I used to dual boot XP just for Halo and to make my sound work (really weird bug that was)
<Arenlor> Amaranth, I know, just saying, don't judge, he may be required for school/work to run it
<Amaranth> got rid of it, vmware supports USB devices :)
<Amaranth> and i don't play halo anymore
<Arenlor> Amaranth, what would PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:05.0 mean?
<Amaranth> Arenlor: Nothing
<Amaranth> Arenlor: everyone gets that
<Arenlor> Why do we all get it, because it's beta?
<Amaranth> Arenlor: No, I've always gotten that
<Amaranth> Well, since dapper at least when I started paying attention
<Arenlor> I only got it once I hit Gutsy, had to reinstall the other day with Feisty and that wasn't there
<riotkittie> sigh.
<cafuego> Arenlor: it's just the kernel printing some debug info, you cna safely ignore it.
<cafuego> I mean, I get 3 of 'em :-)
<dxdt> Will Kubuntu be behind Gutsy again?  As in lacking some of the cool features like the auto effects install and stuffs like that?  I feel that Kubuntu is often always 1 step behind ubuntu :-/
<clusty> Amaranth: you are a fokin wizard
<Arenlor> I do get a bug PCI: BIOS BUG #81[49435000]  found and I get a problem which is fixed with noapic
<clusty> thanx
<Amaranth> clusty: suspend and hibernate work now?
<dxdt> Specifically, I see screenshots of the cool auto desktop effects enabler and such and wonder if that will be in Kubuntu?
<clusty> Amaranth: how did you know. and tell me what does the acpi thing mean
<clusty> Amaranth: like charmed
<Amaranth> clusty: Awesome!
<Amaranth> clusty: I have the exact same problem
<clusty> Amaranth: screen looks funny while suspending: looks like decaying :D
<Amaranth> clusty: Some companies tried to be good and add linux specific code in their acpi implementation but it's usually broken or just out-of-date
<Amaranth> clusty: So you make the system tell acpi it's not linux
<clusty> Amaranth: sony is included?
<Amaranth> clusty: Apparently
<Amaranth> clusty: Oh, you get the gray screen with weird lines and crap on it? :)
<clusty> Amaranth: yeah
<Amaranth> Yeah, that's something with nvidia
<Amaranth> No big deal though
<clusty> Amaranth: i can;t complain about sony support. they have the sonypi controller
<clusty> Amaranth: wrote my own C code to controll fan :D
<Amaranth> hehe, one of those
<Amaranth> I have no control over my fan
<clusty> Amaranth: make it more silent while iddleing
<cafuego> Amaranth: cocktail stick to stop/start it ;-)
<clusty> Amaranth: not very smart though. i have to ram down it throat the spindown command: evey 500ms
<Amaranth> Wish I did, it comes on too soon. If I could raise the temp it comes on at by a couple degrees it would almost never come on
<cafuego> it would come on when the stick charred
<Amaranth> hahaha
<Amaranth> Apparently on the macbooks the hardware doesn't control the fan at all
<Amaranth> So if something in the kernel (or userspace) isn't controlling it it won't come on at all
<clusty> Amaranth: nice toasty componen ts?
<Arenlor> I have the problem of looking and seeing it being 65C and the fan being off, and it never goes into the high mode, so it's hard to get it back down to 40 where I want it to be lol
<Amaranth> clusty: hehe, yeah
<Amaranth> Arenlor: Wow I tend to idle at 48
<clusty> my cpus are around 42 degress while iddleing
<clusty> my GPU is 50
<Amaranth> my GPU is 42 :P
<clusty> and its a crappy old 7400
<Amaranth> clusty: GeForce Go 7400 ftw
<cafuego> H'ah
<clusty> all hot components are connected to same heat pipe
<Amaranth> clusty: We basically have the same laptop, I bet
<Amaranth> clusty: Just a different case
<clusty> guess so
<Arenlor> currently holding steady at 50C
<clusty> make a test today: glxgears runs at 2k FPS on 7400
<clusty> and at 9k on 8400
<clusty> :D
<clusty> what governors are you guys using?
<cafuego> and at 14k on my 5700
<cafuego> ooh, 17k!
<Amaranth> clusty: damn i only get 1200
<Amaranth> I use powersave
<cafuego> Amaranth: make the window tiny, speeds it up nicely.
<clusty> oscilating in between ondemand and conservative
<Amaranth> They say ondemand is better overall for power savings but powersave keeps the fan from coming on
<Amaranth> powersave locks it to 1Ghz
<Amaranth> (my lowest setting)
<clusty> same
<clusty> :D
<clusty> 7300?
<clusty> :D
<clusty> talking of CPU
<Amaranth> I have a Core Duo, not a Core 2 Duo
<clusty> 2ghz 4mb cache
<clusty> ok
<Amaranth> T2500
<Amaranth> 2mb cache
<clusty> how can i change de default governor?
<Amaranth> Well, /proc/cpuinfo says 2MB for each core
<clusty> tired of setting manually
<clusty> well its shared the cache
<clusty> thats main diff with amd
<cafuego> clusty: via the applet, it should remember it
<Amaranth> clusty: /apps/gnome-power-manager/cpufreq in gconf-editor
<clusty> amd makes each core with own cache, while intel has double and shared
<se7en^Of^9> Need to get 197MB/197MB of archives. jesus ...
<Amaranth> policy_ac and policy_battery
<Amaranth> se7en^Of^9: OOo upgrades suck
<Arenlor> Does anyone know what I can do, I have 1GB of RAM but only 882.9 is seen as existing
<Amaranth> Arenlor: Your kernel took the rest
<se7en^Of^9> yes Amaranth i hate the oO updates
<cafuego> Arenlor: Any video ram shared by the on-board vga?
<Amaranth> se7en^Of^9: OOo = openoffice
<Arenlor> Cafuego, yes, but even counting that in, it's only taking 128, so maybe Amaranth is right about the kernel taking it
<clusty> also CPUs never use any intermediate settings
<clusty> just 1 GHZ or 2
<cafuego> 882+128 leaves about 12Mb for the kernel.
<Arenlor> would that sound about right?
<cafuego> With all the newfangled stuff today's kernels have, yeah that would be approximately right
<cafuego> if not, we'll have to sacrifice Fujitsu
<clusty> there is still something very wrong with gutsy
<clusty> just saw my console text spinning around
<clusty> like synch speed was too high for display
<erichj> is the gnome loading screen going to make an appearance? or is it always going to be that blank ugly camel colored background?
<erichj> i expected that the RC would have had this issue resolved
<Arenlor> erichj go to System > Administration > Login Window then local, and choose a new theme.
<rafael__> hello
<erichj> Arenlor, tried that.
<rafael__> the avant-window-navigator works on the ubuntu gutsy ?
<rafael__> how ?
<erichj> parts of gutsy seem like a regression
<Arenlor> erichj my theme change worked for me
<rafael__> the avant-window-navigator works on the ubuntu gutsy ?
<clusty> i get some bogus network interface called eth0:avah
<clusty> what might this be?
<erichj> Arenlor, I'm not disputing that, but it doesn't work for me
<Arenlor> erichj try configuring xorg again and see if that maybe helps, or maybe it's something in grub's menu.lst
<Arenlor> clusty can you tell me the inet addr of eth0:avah from ifconfig
<clusty> Arenlor: 169.254.7.254
<clusty> really weird...
<clusty> what does it do?
<Arenlor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576614&highlight=avah
<amr> hello, how to use mp3 preview in gusty it was working in feisty but after i installed gusty it's not working
<Arenlor> read that over and see if the suggested solution works
<Arenlor> rafael__ synaptic does not list avant-window-navigator as a package available
<clusty> Arenlor: nothing wrong really, i just don't whats the purpose :D. will read to figure out if there is a problem
<clusty> Arenlor: whats this interface?
<Arenlor> 169.254.*.* is a reserved IP for when DHCP is not working, so whatever eth0 normally is (which is your wired network most likely) is not working right, let me look up what avah is
<jscinoz_> gah xchat crashed
<jscinoz_> in the most recent alsa update was something changed with the driver hda-intel, some of the options i had in alsamixer are no longer there (mainly the switch to use mic as output)
<Amaranth> my video card was doing that fun thing where it runs at half speed or something, i get 2400 from glxgears now :P
<Arenlor> here's some info on avah(i) clusty:
<Arenlor> This tool implements IPv4LL, "Dynamic Configuration of IPv4 Link-Local
<Arenlor> Addresses" (IETF RFC3927), a protocol for automatic IP address
<Arenlor> configuration from the link-local 169.254.0.0/16 range without the
<Arenlor> need for a central server. It is primarily intended to be used in
<Arenlor> ad-hoc networks which lack a DHCP server.
<clusty> Arenlor: its fine really cause i am on wireless now
<clusty> Arenlor: wooow. cute. dhcp was a bitch to setup always
<tbf> gutsy - aka freeze or crash all the time :-(
<rafael__> well, i did the upgrade of feisty to gutsy, and my compiz is not working right, what can i do ?
<Arenlor> rafael__ go to System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects and put it on extra
<rafael__> Arenlor, my compiz setting manager is not opening
* tbf looks into launchpad, if it lists epiphany's regular crashes
<Arenlor> then make sure to apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<tbf> gah, now it is not even starting!
<rafael__> Arenlor, the last u said, is installed already, but when i click on that to open, nothing happens
<Amaranth> rafael__: You used trevinho's repo
<rafael__> i dont know.. possible
<Amaranth> rafael__: You have 'compiz fusion' on feisty?
<rafael__> i had
<rafael__> :)
<rafael__> so i upgraded it to gutsy
<rafael__> compiz is working here. because i just installed my avant
<Amaranth> rafael__: Then either everything is still working great (using my repo) or everything is broken (using his)
<rafael__> so
<rafael__> what can i do now ?
<Amaranth> rafael__: This is why you don't use random 3rd party repos
<rafael__> :)
<Amaranth> rafael__: sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz* libcompizconfig* emerald libemeraldengine*
<rafael__> dang !
<Amaranth> rafael__: then reinstall
<rafael__> Amaranth, reinstall from where ?
<rafael__> sudo apt-get install compiz ?
<Amaranth> yeah
<rafael__> omg
<rafael__> Amaranth, hahaha hope it works
<rafael__> other thing
<rafael__> after upgrade my feisty to gutsy
<rafael__> after the login and password
<rafael__> to start the gnome, turned a bit slow
<rafael__> i need to see the orange screen amost 1 minute
<rafael__> can i do something to fix it ?
<Arenlor> rafael__ this may fix that
<clusty> rafael__: for me takes same amout to boot and load gnome
<Amaranth> rafael__: same bug, you're using trevinho's crap
<Amaranth> he makes compiz start with --sm-disable which stalls the session start for about 60 seconds
<rafael__> Amaranth, are u sure about libemeraldengine*  ?
<rafael__> Amaranth, apt-get remove is not finding that
<clusty> Amaranth: dud, i think you got yourself a groupie
<clusty> <---------
<Amaranth> rafael__: Then take that part off
<Amaranth> clusty: hehe
<rafael__> Amaranth, could u tell me how can i do it ecxtally, please
<clusty> Amaranth: i would say i loved you, but that would be just gay :D
<rafael__> Amaranth, application > add remove > preferences ?
<rafael__> there ?
<Amaranth> rafael__: sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz* libcompizconfig*
<rafael__> ok
<rafael__> Amaranth, and now ?
<Amaranth> rafael__: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rafael__> Amaranth, already in the newest version
<Arenlor> clusty, there are over 40 different version of love in the Bible alone, when Jesus asks do you love me three times it's actually two different loves. You can love Amaranth as a brother maybe lol (or it could be hero/idol-worship :P)
<Amaranth> Arenlor: I'll vote for worship ;)
<clusty> Arenlor: halleluja
<clusty> Arenlor: so say we all :D
<rafael__> u 2 funny
<rafael__> :P
<Amaranth> clusty: Actually I sort of got that from the nvidia forums
<rafael__> Amaranth, newest version already.. what is the next step friend ?
<Amaranth> Someone mentioned the acpi_apic part in there and then I grepped my dmesg for acpi and found the !Linux part
<Amaranth> rafael__: You didn't do the first part
<Amaranth> rafael__: sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz* libcompizconfig*
<rafael__> Amaranth, i did
<Amaranth> rafael__: Not possible
<level1_> hi, I think guidance-power-manager is causing trouble for me but I can't figure out how to prevent it form starting on start up in kde... how do I do that?
<Amaranth> rafael__: If you remove compiz ubuntu-desktop gets uninstalled
<rafael__> Amaranth, oh.. couldn't find package compiz
<Amaranth> rafael__: sudo apt-get install compiz
<clusty> Amaranth: so what gave you info from all that dmesg crap?
<rafael__> Amaranth, installed
<clusty> Amaranth: i most aCPI stuff is jibberish to me
<Amaranth> clusty: [   11.281272]  ACPI: System BIOS is requesting _OSI(Linux)           [   11.281277]  ACPI: Please test with "acpi_osi=!Linux"
<rafael__> Amaranth, now that command to remove ?
<clusty> Amaranth: duhh. better read warning messages next time
<Amaranth> rafael__: no
<rafael__> alright..
<Amaranth> rafael__: now what is the output from 'compiz.real --version'?
<jscinoz_> how does one acess that new ubufox thing to install firefox extensions, is it through a menu in firefox or somewhere outside the program
<Amaranth> jscinoz_: in firefox
<rafael__> Amaranth, how can i see the output ?
<Amaranth> jscinoz_: in the extension viewer
<Amaranth> rafael__: uh, you are running these things from a terminal, right?
<jscinoz_> looking at it, only has a disable and about option >_<
<rafael__> Amaranth, sorry i made a mistake
<rafael__> Amaranth, compiz 0.6.1
<Amaranth> rafael__: ok, you should be alright
<Amaranth> rafael__: but i suppose you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager again too
<rafael__> yes i need
<rafael__> hehe
<rafael__> Amaranth, how did u learn that ?
<clusty> any1 into prison break?
<Arenlor> jscinoz_ in the bottom right, Get Ubuntu Addons
<Amaranth> rafael__: I'm the compiz guy for ubuntu :p
<jscinoz_> ah
<clusty> rafael__: do a whois on him :
<clusty> D
<clusty> and you will see where he hangs out
<jscinoz_> ah using allinonesidebar hid that option
<Amaranth> clusty: oops, i forgot to hide that
<rafael__> Amaranth, installed but that is not on my system administration ?
<Amaranth> clusty: you won't now :)
<Amaranth> rafael__: System->Preferences->Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<clusty> Amaranth: no secret really
<Amaranth> clusty: I couple of them are
<Amaranth> s/I/A/
<rafael__> oh
<clusty> Amaranth: why? and which?
<clusty> :D
<rafael__> omg
<rafael__> Amaranth, next time my ubuntu will turn on faster ?
<Amaranth> clusty: I'll never tell :P
<Amaranth> rafael__: It should
<rafael__> Amaranth, u know only compiz things ?
<rafael__> i have other problem here
<clusty> Amaranth: now you are foked
<rafael__> for while. .thank u very much i wouldnt know how to do that
<rafael__> Amaranth, thanks
<rafael__> clusty, he is not :P
<clusty> Amaranth: the JC complex all over again :D
<Amaranth> rafael__: Ask away, maybe I'll know, maybe someone else will
<rafael__> what is jc complex ?
<rafael__> alright
<Arenlor> clusty just open up the channel list and join them ALL and see where he's at
<rafael__> here i have a sony vaio notebook
<clusty> jc=jesus christ
<rafael__> and im not sure but i think when i turn it on and i press ctrl alt f2 to see the system loading
<clusty> you know the leprosy ppl jumping on the saviour
<rafael__> i get error message from uvcvideo
<Amaranth> I don't even know what that is :/
<clusty> rafael__: webcam?
<rafael__> i think its that eyemotion, that computers webcam
<rafael__> un
<clusty> its useless
<rafael__> i know
<rafael__> so
<rafael__> can i disable this uvcvideo ?
<clusty> only ekiga supports webcams
<rafael__> rmmod ? something /
<rafael__> ?
<rafael__> clusty, my amsn too
<Amaranth> If you don't need the webcam just ignore it
<rafael__> :)
<rafael__> yes.. i can ignore
<clusty> rafael__: amsn has webcams
<rafael__> but its not nice to see  uvcvideo error
<clusty> cuuuute
<rafael__> amsn is strange
<rafael__> sometimes i think that make voodoo to my webcam works right
<clusty> shame that latest kernel foked up my webcam again
<rafael__> because i cant use that on xawtv or camstream
<rafael__> only on amsn
<rafael__> dont know how
<Amaranth> clusty: kopete supports msn and yahoo video too
<rafael__> dont know why
<clusty> xawtv gives me X errors
<clusty> Amaranth: why wont pidgin ppl import the code
<clusty> Amaranth: ppl are bugging them non stop
<Amaranth> clusty: I dunno but pidgin will hopefully be replaced soon
<rafael__> Amaranth, the compiz is a bit strange .. i cant see that ubuntu write on the top of the cube, and the cube is big. maybe something about the zoom...
<rafael__> i will configure it later
<Amaranth> clusty: We have this thing called telepathy
<rafael__> telepathy ?
<rafael__> hehe
<clusty> Amaranth: well pidgin just came to life :D
<clusty> Amaranth: 6 months maybe?
<Amaranth> telepathy is a cross-desktop presence framework
<clusty> meaning?
<Amaranth> Meaning every app on your desktop could use it to support msn, aim, etc
<rafael__> Amaranth, on my feisty on the main bar.. on the left side of the Applications i had an icon there.. but now other icon appeared there.. could i do something to change it again?
<Amaranth> Like evolution could tell you what people in your address book are online
<clusty> Amaranth: rite
<Amaranth> But there are a couple regular pidgin-like apps for it too and they expect to have msn video working soon
<clusty> shame i hate evolution
<avatar_> empathy is a nice im client based om lib-telepathy
<Amaranth> empathy, yeah
<avatar_> i use it for msn/jabber
<avatar_> sip support is on the works
<Amaranth> telepathy supports msn, jabber, aim, irc, sip (voip), etc
<Amaranth> I think the sip one can do video already
<Amaranth> But it's experimental
<clusty> i am comfused :D
<clusty> which can do video
<Arenlor> telepathy and empathy, as long as they don't use apathy or anything like that
<clusty> and suport yahoo/msn
<Amaranth> clusty: only kopete (kde app) right now
<Amaranth> clusty: In the next 6 months or so empathy should support videophone and msn video
<clusty> Amaranth: guess voice over skype will just have to do for now
<clusty> Amaranth: can barely bare with kile
<clusty> Amaranth: but i am writing my thesis and need something that can support projects :D
<riotkittie> yay. maybe gutsy will go onto my external drive now.
<rafael__> un
<rafael__> i forgot where is the place to change the ubuntu logo
<Jordan_U> Is it hard to install Gutsy to USB or Firewire?
<rafael__> some place on my folder
<tech0007> :-D
<clusty> Jordan_U: not really. if your PC can boot from usb
<riotkittie> but i'm going to be perturbed if that wasnt the issue after all. so. D:
<rredd4> i just got rc working with a dell c810 and also have vmare server with xp in the rc.
<Amaranth> rafael__: Don't PM me
<tech0007> just upgraded to GutsyRC..its not that different from Feisty at all
<Amaranth> rafael__: Ask here
<rafael__> Amaranth, ok. i will send a screenshot
<Amaranth> rafael__: I only know things that I've had to deal with
<Jordan_U> clusty, So basically just point the installer and GRUB to the USB drive?
<Amaranth> So no webcam or cube
<Amaranth> Because I don't use cube :P
<rafael__> Amaranth, no no
<clusty> Jordan_U: and PC has to be able to boot from usb
<rafael__> Amaranth, i want to change that icon on the left side of "applications" on the main bar
<Jordan_U> clusty, Obviously :)
<rafael__> Amaranth, i did it before, but im no finding now
<Amaranth> rafael__: that's distributor-logo
<rafael__> yes yes
<clusty> Jordan_U: allrighty then
<rafael__> Amaranth, its some hidden folder on my personal folder isnt it ?
<Amaranth> rafael__: it's in whatever icon theme you use
<rafael__> Amaranth, that is the problem. im using the theme i was using on feisty
<rafael__> Amaranth, but on themes options here its in blank
<foxiness> what is the last ver of FF come with gutsy?
<emanuelez> postfix
<clusty> foxiness: this is gutsy chanel
<clusty> foxiness: its 2.0.0.6 for gutsy
<reber> hi all. Where can i download gutsy cd (if possible) ?
<foxiness> reber: ubuntu.com
<reber> foxiness, great.
<reber> foxiness, maybe here : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download ?
<foxiness> clusty: thanks am on it but ff not stable at all ,coz that am asking to make sure it upgrade well with other part
<foxiness> reber: yes
<tech0007> jst upgrade to GutsyRC, do i need to recompile via openchrome driver coz i did that in Feisty?
<reber> valuable info, thanks
<clusty> foxiness: works just fine. no crash in 2 weeks since i have it
<clusty> reber: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<clusty> one thing: worth getting the 64 bit ubuntu?
<foxiness> clusty: me too but not soomth it hang for sec 1-5 on every new tab
<clusty> foxiness: have tons of crap installed?
<clusty> extensions i mean
<foxiness> sure :) why then i use it
<clusty> foxiness: you can downgrade anyways if you don't like it i guess
<foxiness> clusty: great idea i will wait until final release if nothing changed i will do it
<clusty> foxiness: no use upgrading anyways
<clusty> differences are minor
<clusty> ...if any
<foxiness> clusty: i will look to add-one and will delete what not needed any more
<clusty> foxiness: i use just bibTex addon and adblocker
<foxiness> clusty: me more than 20 add-ons x)
<clusty> there you go
<rafael__> someone knows how can i turn a folder into a file tar.gz?
<cwgannon> right click, "Create Archive"
<cafuego> tar cfz file.tar.gz folder
<cwgannon> hahaha
<clusty> rafael__: tar -cvzf <blah.tar.gz> <>folder
<clusty> :D
<rafael__> thank u very much
<rafael__> u all geek
<clusty> i speak geek :D
<foxiness> :) i donot think soo cwgannon is not
<cwgannon> :)
<cwgannon> i had compiz fusion and emerald installed in feisty, now w/ the upgrade they're gone but only sort of ... can somebody explain what went on?
<foxiness> cwgannon: i hope someone answer ur Q:... am interested too
<tech0007>  jst upgrade to GutsyRC, do i need to recompile via openchrome driver coz i did that in Feisty?
<cwgannon> emerald is gone, but as i understand it, compiz fusion comes with gutsy ... but it left over compizconfig settings manager (which i get to from 'System, Preferences') and when i try to open that, it doesn't work ... so i am trying to figure out if i can somehow keep the integrated fusion while at the same time use the compizconfig settings manager of old and emerald ... any help at all would be much appreciated
<clusty> try purging all compiz related stuff and reinstall it
<clusty> bug Amaranth , he is the compiz guru
<foxiness> clusty: now i disable more than a half of my add-ons and i will see if make it more stable
<clusty> foxiness: :D good choice
<rafael__> is possible to change the distributor-logo  on gutsy ?
<rafael__> im trying the same way i did on feisty and its not working
<clusty> rafael__: whats that?
<rafael__> that icon on the main bar
<Amaranth> cwgannon: Do not PM without permission.
<rafael__> left side of applications
<Amaranth> cwgannon: I'm rather busy right now, try #compiz-fusion
<cwgannon> eek
<cwgannon> sorry
<foxiness> clusty: i found "ubufox" did u know what is that?
<clusty> foxiness: no idea
<magnetron> foxiness: ubufox is the firefox for ubuntu, with extension APT support
<clusty> magnetron: what does that do?
<magnetron> firefox?
<clusty> magnetron: like getting flash support and stuff?
<magnetron> yeah
<foxiness> magnetron: good u tell me that b4 i disable it
<magnetron> foxiness: Synaptic shows you a description of each package
<dorkface> I just installed a machine with gutsy that has two monitors.  As of now, both monitors show the same desktop.  Where can I look to see how to change it so that each monitor has its own desktop?
<clusty> dorkface: what video card?
<dorkface> 8800gts
<clusty> dorkface: nvidia-settings
<clusty> with sudo
<dorkface> ah, thank you
<clusty> dorkface: you got yourself a fokin monster amigo :D
<dorkface> hehe
<dorkface> q6600 as well
<clusty> whats that?
<clusty> quad
<clusty> :D
<dorkface> Don't want to get too off topic here :-D
<clusty> guess its fine
<clusty> not high volume traffic
<dorkface> ah :-)
<clusty> working on a quad with 2 gtx's SLIed :D
<dorkface> and yes, its a quad, hehe
<foxiness> magnetron: thanks for let me know that :) "cool"
<mfabbri> does anybody know where the mount options of the new disk Properties dialog get stored?
<dorkface> Gonna be a hot machine :)
<clusty> mfabbri: meaning?
<clusty> dorkface: maybe hot but very silent
<foxiness> mfabbri: System>removeable disk
<mfabbri> foxiness, thank you
<fermat_> Hello all. Can someone estimate the difference between the release candidate of gutsy and the final version? Does it make sense to wait two days for the final version, or is there no disadvantage when I install now?
<clusty> fermat_: wait 1 week extra :D
<clusty> prolly patches will be flying around for first few days
<mfabbri> foxiness, I can't see any mount point...
<dorkface> Since I just isntalled RC version of gutsy, is it possible to be just fine doing "apt-get upgrade" or do  I HAVE to use the update manager?
<foxiness> mfabbri: where u are now?
<clusty> dorkface: use dist-upgrade
<alecwh> I'm using a dell latitude D630, and I'm having problems connecting with my school's WPA network. All my friend's macs and windows PCs connect fine, but my computer just won't connect. The WPA pass is correct. Can anyone help? I'm using NDisWrapper I think with my wifi card.
<clusty> dorkface: that does "smart" upgrading
<mfabbri> foxiness, System, Preferences, Removable Drives and Media...
<rafael__> i cant do it =\
<dorkface> ah
<yeager> someone else has their logs full of apparmor stuff from avahi-daemon wanting to update localtime?
<fermat_> aha, ok. I'll wait. thanks :-)
<mfabbri> clusty, I mean when you change something in the Volume tab of a disk Propreties
<yeager> s/update/read/
<clusty> mfabbri: cant help you sorry. i edit most of the config files
<clusty> mfabbri: what you wanna change?
<mfabbri> clusty, i got a vfat disk automounted as read-only and so i changed the options in the aformentioned tab...
<hugolp> hi, anyone in Gutsy not being able to conect to the net after this morning updates?
<clusty> the mounting stuff is governed by /etc/fstab
<mfabbri> clusty, but I ended up somewhat mispelling the mount point
<clusty> mfabbri: thats easy
<mfabbri> clusty, there is no clue of it in /etc/fstab
<foxiness> mfabbri: if u right click u can see the last two tab
<clusty> mfabbri: gnome automounter does not do its thing?
<emonkey-p> no I'm here
<neztiti> hi guys
<neztiti> anyone use dvb card here?
<mfabbri> foxiness, I got two partitions on the disk the vfat partition doesn't get mounted the other one yes
<hugolp> neztiti:  I do
<clusty> mfabbri: just add the lines in fstab
<clusty> its really easy
<alecwh> I'm using a dell latitude D630, and I'm having problems connecting with my school's WPA network. All my friend's macs and windows PCs connect fine, but my computer just won't connect. The WPA pass is correct. Can anyone help? I'm using NDisWrapper I think with my wifi card. I have a topic @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3541789&posted=1#post3541789 , but my question wasn't really answered.
<neztiti> hugolp: did u have gbox works with gusty?
<clusty> alecwh: i guess no1 knows anything about the subject
<hugolp> dont know whats gbox
<riotkittie> alecwh: are you using wpa_supplicant? also, i dont think thats the proper link ;)
<mfabbri> clusty, ok this should fix it but being a removable storage I'd like automount to take care of it
<hugolp> I have a three dvb cards and they were working on gutsy after I recompile from the v4l-dvb trunk
<neztiti> hugolp: its client to share with dreambox recievers
<hugolp> neztiti:  Im from Barcelona, never heard of that before
<clusty> mfabbri: really weird that gnome wont do it for you
<neztiti> hugolp: its  strange man  that u have dvb card and u dont use gbox
<mfabbri> clusty, Gnome is compelling that I mispelled the mount-point and doesn't mount the disk...
<hugolp> neztiti:  never heard of it, I use mythtv
<neztiti> hugolp:  witch card do u have???
<mfabbri> clusty, error message: mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<hugolp> wintv dvb-t 500
<hugolp> aver media volar
<hugolp> and some wintv dvb-s
<neztiti> hugolp:  its not dvb application . its plugin
<hugolp> neztiti:  what is it for?
<neztiti> its 2 share the channels with the dreambox recievers
<hugolp> whats a dreambox reciever?
<alecwh> riotkittie: yes, I am I think
<neztiti> its home reciever
<hugolp> neztiti:  what exactly is a home reciever? Im not originally english speaker
<alecwh> riotkittie, that was the wrong lnk, just ignore it. Can you help me?
<clusty> mfabbri: no idea. i mount/unmount lots of stuff by hand
<clusty> :D
<neztiti> its dvb machine to watch the sats channels
<clusty> have fun guys
<clusty> bye bye
<tech0007> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mfabbri> foxiness, do you think this problem should be fixable by the gui?
<jmg> hi all
<rafael__> =(  how can i change the distributor-logo  on gutsy ?
<jmg> anyone know about how to disable dpms in ubuntu+1? i have dpms false in xorg.conf
<alecwh> how do I find out if I have a Broadcom BCM4306 wifi card?
<nanonyme> try dmesg?
<nanonyme> that is, dmesg|less there's a lot of text there
<neztiti> hugolp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreambox
<dorkface> Hmm...I tried "nvidia-settings", but all it does is give me a window that gives me a few checkboxes that have little to do with what I want
<hugolp> neztiti:  can you have mythtfrontend in one of this boxes?
<hetauma> it is quite often that emerald crashes. When that happens I can't alt+f2 so I run emerald--replace again. and if I run it from the console with emerald --replace& when I close that terminal it dies too
<hetauma> what can I do ?
<Tomcat_> hetauma: I'd suggest to file a bug (to trace the crashes of emerald) and then disable desktop effects... working like that is not really possible.
<hetauma> Tomcat_, it's not that often to really cause serious problems. I should look around in launchpad for bug reports
<tolonuga> hi. what is the proper way to install a minimal gutsy server (meant to run xen as xen0 only)?
<Tomcat_> hetauma: And for it dying when the terminal closes... when you call emerald, there will be a line "[X]  YYYYY". Use "disown X" so the terminal won't "own" the emerald job.
<hetauma> Tomcat_, nice ty
<hetauma> tolonuga, actually it seems that it is disown YYYY
<hetauma> Tomcat_, *
<Tomcat_> hetauma: Did you try?
<hetauma> yes
<Tomcat_> hetauma: Because X is a "job spec", Y is only a PID... disown *usually* takes a job spec. :)
<Monkeygill> anyone else experiencing broken samba after the last series of updates?
<Tomcat_> hetauma: But I don't really know, just looked it up myself.
<hetauma> Tomcat_, for X it gave me no such job
<sikor_sxe> since i updated to gutsy my card reader only mounts sd-cards as readonly
<sikor_sxe> is there something i can do about this?
<rafael__> i use tilda here.. when i minimize an maximize .. that turn white.. i need to close and open the program again.
<rafael__> anyone knows how to fix ?
<Almindor> is it known that last update is broken if you have audacious installed? (same file in 2 packages error again)
<rafael__> tilda ? no problem ?
<rafael__> Almindor, did u change your ubuntu logo on the main bar ?
<Almindor> radius, ?
<Almindor> hups
<Almindor> rafael__, ?
<rafael__> Almindor, that ubuntu icon on the left side of "applications" on the main bar
<rafael__> Almindor, ah its not about your audacius.. its my question only
<rafael__> hehe
<Almindor> /usr/lib/audacious/General/libcurl.so is in audacious-plugins AND in audacious-plugins-extra
<rafael__> i dont use audacius
<rafael__> i think gutsy is faster than feisty. my internet turned faster too o_O voodoo ?
<kRush> what is a .run file?
<rafael__> Amaranth, hey, do u know if is it possible to change the distributor-logo ?
<Almindor> hmm aparently it's reported already
<nikolam> hello
<emanuelez> hmmm... totally off-topic... i don't believe the word interestingness exists... what can be used instead? :P
<nikolam> I installed gutsy but I cant find power settings in screensaver settings
<nikolam> is that power settings anyway else, and I am missing to see them?
<nikolam> its Xubuntu 64-bit rc
<databuddy> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/audacious-plugins_1.3.5-3ubuntu4_i386.deb (--unpack): //// trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/audacious/General/libcurl.so', which is also in package audacious-plugins-extra
<databuddy> known bug?
<nikolam> #macedonia
<rohan_> what package does kubuntu use to display OSD when i control volume using volume keys on keyboard ?
<nikolam> Is there any power settings (for screen, etc) ?
<databuddy> bi
<databuddy> no
<databuddy> depreciated
<rohan> nikolam: in kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<nikolam> xubuntu
<databuddy> o
<rohan> nikolam: oh, sorry no idea
* databuddy shrugs... dunno
<databuddy> in gnome its depreciated
<databuddy> ~_~
<nikolam> There was in screensavers before, now nothing
<databuddy> which i hate
<rohan> databuddy: what is deprecated ?
<nikolam> Should I post a bug about that?
<rohan> use gnome-power-manager ?
<rohan> nikolam: yes
<nikolam> OK :)
<databuddy> rohan gnome advanced pref on screensaver
<databuddy> very sucky
<nikolam> Hey man, xubuntu
<rohan> databuddy: oh no idea, don't use gnome
<nikolam> ok :)
<Neatchee> Hey all, I'm still having a network problem after upgrading to Gutsy.  Every 10-15mins i will lost connectivity.  I'm on wireless and the signal is not being dropped, but I get disconnected from any connected services (AIM, IRC, etc) and can't make new connections.  Internal network traffic is uneffected
<Neatchee> This includes regular browsing.  DNS lookups timeout.
<Neatchee> But local network activity is unhindered
<Amaranth> emanuelez: interest :)
<rohan> any kubuntu developers hanging around here ?
<Ximal> could anyone help me with pidgin messenger please ?
<rohan> Ximal: yes ?
<Ximal> im trying to get the myspace plugin working on pidgin msngr
<rohan> Ximal: oh sorry, no idea about that. never used it.
<gunashekar> h
<modumass> hey all, um, cant upgrade to Gibbon, i keep getting this error http://www.pastebin.org/4954 .. any ideas?
<jscinoz_> hey guys
<jscinoz> i was browsing around and noticed the awesome looking grub menu that Linux Mint has (http://www.linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/celena/grub.png), how is this done? simply through a view lines in menu.lst that move things around and set a background image? and if so what lines should i add.
<daengbo> modumass: you there?
<daengbo> jscinoz: this might have your answer: http://www.linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=37961
<jscinoz> thanks ill read over it now
<jscinoz> is there any improvement in the grub contained in package grub-pc than the normal one?
<pkern> My initrd with an unsupported kernel (vanilla 2.6.23.1) is quite large (40M, compared with 7M with Ubuntu one). Anyone got a clue how to reduce this?
<avatar_> use modules
<h1st0> Anyone notice an issue with rhythmbox's tag editor
<h1st0> I'm trying to change the album listed on an mp3 and it changes int he software then when I close rhythmbox it reverts back
<careym> Anyone notice a problem where printing a landscape page from Abiword ends up with the page printed but only to the width of an equivalent portrait page?
<careym> It happens whether I print to the Kyocera FS1030D attached to the machine and when I print to the PDF printer
<careym> Everything looks right in print preview, but when the paper (in the case of the Kyocera) or the pdf (in the case of the pdf printer) are produced the text is only visible to the width of a portrait page when landscape was requested.  Text orientation is correct for landscape.
<Ximal> man oh man... heh.. this o/s rox0z !
<Ximal> lol
<Nuba1> Hi there, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop with a ati radeon X1450
<Nuba1> is it true that xorg 7.3 is not supported by the fglrx drivers?
<Eq|work> was true.. fairly sure that's been sorted for some time now.
<Nuba1> well, no in RC my laptops will not load
<Nuba1> and work fine under feisty
<Nuba1> I'm actually running edubuntu LTSP and have 21 clients running the X1450 radeons, so I must find a solution to this
<Nuba1> I guess going back to feisty is an option, but I'd imagine I'm not the only one with this issue... there must loads of fglrx users out there
<wers> when i installed gutsy on this partition, my feisty on my other paritition stopped working. On that feisty X did not start and the terminal stated that apt is not installed. any ideas why that happened?
<crdlb> gutsy doesn't have Xorg 7.3
<jscinoz> Nuba how urgent is working ati hardware accelleration? i do believe that the open source 3d driver should be ready in the next few months
<careym> bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnome/+bug/153248 filed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153248 in libgnome "landscape printed output is trucated to portrait page width" [Undecided,New] 
<Nuba1> I cant wait till its out, cause I've had nothing but headaches with fglrx
<assasukasse> hi everyone, after installing gutsy i lost all the tty, is there any workaround fix for that?
<careym> CTRL+ALT+F{1.....} does not work? CTRL+ALT+F7 brings you back to X
<Eq|work> jscinoz : did you ever get sound sorted?
<jscinoz> yep, .13 kernel update fixed it ages ago
<jscinoz> was only broken in .11 and .12
<jscinoz> although the most recent update changed some things
<lee_> WOW eveery thing is here but my at drivers
<Eq|work> jscinoz : bah.. mine still ain't working :(
<lee_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Eq|work> don't think there's a codec for it.
<jscinoz> i got a  new channel in alsa mixer "Side" (i hope this controls audio output over hdmi as i could never get that working before), and i lost the swtich "Mic as output" and a new switch "IEC958" appeared, any idea what it does?
<Eq|work> (damned software sound..)
<Eq|work> no clue
<jscinoz> i know IEC958 has something to do with digital sound, hopefully hdmi, but it doesnt say what it toggles.
<lee_> eh that latter one might be for a didgtal in...some cards have the chips but don't have the adapter
<Eq|work> google it?
<lee_> to used= em
<lee_> sounds corny but its true
<penguincentral> google is your friend
<Nuba1> Ubuntu Gutsy clearly does have xorg 7.3
<Nuba1> I know how to install my drivers... I'm just wondering when there will be a fix to make the latest ati flgrx driver work with xorg 7.3
<jscinoz> eq|work, it says it controls spdif output... but this laptop doesnt have spdif, only 3 3.5mm plugs and a hdmi
<jscinoz> so i assume it controls hdmi audio
<savvas> Nuba1: file a bug and count your lucky stars :)
<Nuba1> already did that, added to the ones already there
<savvas> if there is already a bug, nominate it for gutsy release
<Nuba1> its a known issue
<pkern> Nuba1: xorg 7.3 is not present in Gutsy, right?
<Nuba1> yes it is
<savvas> xserver-xorg: Installed: 1:7.2-5ubuntu13
<jscinoz> eq|work you're using the snd-hda-intel driver right?
<pkern> Nuba1: The fixes to the driver are not redistributable.
<pkern> Nuba1: 7.3 is not supported.
<jscinoz> Is there an ETA on that GPL ati driver?
<pkern> My initrd with an unsupported kernel (vanilla 2.6.23.1) is quite large (40M, compared with 7M with Ubuntu one). Anyone got a clue how to reduce this?
<Nuba1> well feisty works with the fglrx drivers... gutsy doesnt
<pkern> jscinoz: I heared christmas for 2d stuff, but well.
<Nuba1> clearly something changed
<pkern> jscinoz: Novell is hired for this.
<jscinoz> >_<
<jscinoz> are any open source accelerated nvidia drivers in progress?
<pkern> Nuba1: If that's about suspend, then it's a known regression.
<Nuba1> no, X just wont start
<careym> open source nvidia drivers at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<jscinoz> cheers
<careym> is a work in progress though
<jscinoz> yeah
<jscinoz> also... anyone know when alienarena in the repos will be updated to 6.10, it game out a day or so ago and is a major update
<Nuba1>  really the only part of xorg 7.3 they really depended on was xrandr 1.2, and that's already in. -- from launchpad
<Nuba1> Thats my problem...
<Nuba1> xrandr 1.2 is not supported in newer fglrx driver cards
<jscinoz> i really hope someone hacks the hardware lockdown on the ps3's gpu. Linux + ps3 with full hardware access will be an awesome gaming box.
<Nuba1> not all of xorg 7.3 is in Gutsy from what I understand... but since its modular, that makes sense
<jscinoz> hmm... anyone know what arch the ps3 was again? powerpc right?
<bascule> no it's cell
<bascule> but linux ran on cell before any other OS
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> i swear i read somewhere that it was ppc based
<Eq|work> nope
<jscinoz> mm
<jscinoz> hmm
<bascule> thing is, getting all that code to compile on a cell will be a major hackathon to say the least
<Eq|work> it'll be a complete bitch
<Eq|work> and cell is a whore to code for at all
<jscinoz> and we need someone to break the hypervisor so we get GPU acess under Linux
<Eq|work> jscinoz : the 360 is more based on ppc
<bascule> lots of work for us :)
<Trewas> yep, cell is based on power pc, like all the three new consoles
<bascule> cell is completely different from anything at all
<Eq|work> Trewas : only exceedingly loosely
<bascule> if anything it's closer to itanium
<Eq|work> in that ibm used some things from the ppc arch when developing cell
<Trewas> "Cell combines a general-purpose Power Architecture core of modest performance with streamlined coprocessing elements"
<alain> ei guys.. my CCSM just gone.. dont know wat went wrong
<jscinoz> i wish microsoft wasnt as much of a douche about modded consoles... permaban from XBL for adding functionality that should have been there in the first place is weak.
<alain> any ideas
<bascule> ms think they are the law
<jscinoz> so if i were to get a PPC ubuntu live cd, with all the assorted hackery required to get the ps3 to boot it.. that would work right?
<bascule> alain: run it from a shell, see the output
<bascule> jscinoz: not even close
<Nuba1> so, no one is running Gutsy on newer Radeon ATI's?
<jscinoz> bascule, this page mentions it should work with basic functionality: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<bascule> oh!
<Eq|work> Trewas : yeah.. and you cannot address most of the cell proccy as ppc
<Trewas> Eq|work: so? it is still powerpc, even if generic powerpc code cannot use the 7 coprocessors
<jscinoz> if they every managed a complete rewrite of ubuntu or some other distro for cell, and hacked the hypervisor, you'd have one hell of a gaming rig, beats the $4k custom rigs.
<pkern> Nuba1: I do, it sucks.
<Eq|work> Trewas : generic ppc code can't use the core either
<Eq|work> as it won't get addressed to it
<pkern> Nuba1: You'll need to recompile your kernel to suspend at least.
<Eq|work> there's more to it than that.
<bascule> are there any plans to sell the cell in quantity for domestic/non-commercial use?
<Rudd-O> hey there guys
<Rudd-O> hi guys, need a little support here with kde4?  kde4 3.94 is telling me that libkpty.so cannot be found.  any idea which package need I install?  KUbuntu here.
<Rudd-O> gutsy beta
<stdin> Rudd-O: have you installed kde4base-dev?
<kyja> Rudd-O, #ubuntu+1
<bascule> we're in +1
<Brucevdk> 1+1=3?
<Rudd-O> stdin
<bascule> Brucevdk: sometimes ;)
<Rudd-O> I am in #ubuntu+1 am I not?
<Brucevdk> :)
<kyja> omg hehe yeah you are
<Rudd-O> why do I need to install kde4base-dev?
* kyja is confused where he is
<stdin> Rudd-O: you do to get all the dependencies
<Brucevdk> kyja: aren't we all, aren't we all
<kyja> :)
<Rudd-O> stdin, I have all the dependencies in kdebase-workspace
<Rudd-O> if that's not enough, then there's a packaging problem
<Rudd-O> to get kde4 kdebase-workspace is the one that pulls everything required to *run* it
<Brucevdk> I know of tons of packaging problems where the wrong .so is referenced
<stdin> no, it's not. the proper way is to install kde4base-dev
<Rudd-O> stdin: that makes no sense
<stdin> because it's not complete
<Rudd-O> why whould a dynamic library reside in a -dev package?
<stdin> it's not, it's actually a link
<stdin> so it should be in -dev
<Rudd-O> link to what lib?
<stdin> yes
<Rudd-O> ldd says it's a shared object file
<Rudd-O> and it says it's not found
<Rudd-O> so where should the link point to then?
<stdin> it will be a link rather, but a .so is always in -dev
<stdin> but like I said, installing kde4base-dev is the proper way to install
<stdin> it has been since the 1st alpha packages
<Rudd-O> it doesn't make sense
<Rudd-O> dev packages are for devs
<Rudd-O> plus it puts like an extra 200 MB on my system!
<Rudd-O> why isn't kde beta built properly instead?
<stdin> yes, there is no point installing kde4 packages unless you intend to develop on it. it's not exactly usable
<stdin> Rudd-O: it is built properly
<Rudd-O> no it's not, why does an application require something that is on a -dev package that pulls hundreds of MB of dependencies in?
<stdin> because it's not complete
<stdin> it shouldn't really be packaged yet
<Rudd-O> what do you mean "not complete"?  what is so hard about putting the libkpty.so lib in the kdebase-workspace package?
<Rudd-O> or kdelibs?
<Rudd-O> stdin the point of packaging is so that it receives wider testing
<stdin> because that's against packaging standards
<stdin> .so goes in -dev
<mzuverink> in certain programs including but not limited to xchat and gnomebaker I get those nice character symbols that look like dominos instead of the actual character, whats the best way to solve this.  I am assuming that it means that I do not have that specific font installed, is that correct?  If so, back to the origional question, how do I solve that aside from installing every font available?
<stdin> and .so *should* be a link
<Rudd-O> mzuverink: install a font with extended characters such as asian and stuff
<mzuverink> Rudd-O, ok
<Rudd-O> the fact that I have to install an extra hundred megs of stuff just to make a symlink is preposterous
<mzuverink> Rudd-O, thank you
<stdin> it's not a symlink yet
<Brucevdk> stdin: the pidgin seems to have shared libraries in it
<stdin> it will be when the version settles
<Rudd-O> a symlink to which file?
<stdin> to the version of the lib
<Rudd-O> please tell me so I can actually do the symlink and avoid the 128 M and the cruft
<Rudd-O> stdin: but there is NO lib!!!!!!
<Rudd-O> there is NOthing named libkpty.so.* in the lib folder
<stdin> it's not a symlink yet, it will be, like I said
<stdin> when the version settles
<Rudd-O> ok anyway
<Rudd-O> the kubuntu installation instructions make no mention of this fact
<alain> any good dock for gutsy coz kiba ruin my compiz
<stdin> from the 1st alpha http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php
<stdin> "Install kde4base-dev, this will uninstall the normal qt4 packages and install the qt4 kdecopy packages."
<stdin> Alpha2 "Install kde4base-dev."
<stdin> etc, etc
<Brucevdk> stdin: could you explain the whole shared libraries belong in -dev packages thing?
<stdin> Brucevdk: they don't, .so's are link to the binary file with the version, eg: liblib.so would point to liblib.so.1 which would then point to liblib.so.1.0.0
<Rudd-O> stdin
<stdin> .so are normally only needed for linking, but in kde4 the versions haven't settled
<Rudd-O> if they are a link to a real shared library... where is the shared library then?
<stdin> like I said, the version hasn't settled, the .so is a binary
<stdin> it will link to a diversion binary when it settles
<stdin> one with a version
<Brucevdk> what's a diversion binary and where does it come from?
<stdin> erm, revision, not diversion
<stdin> .so.X.X.X is the library, .so is a link to it
<Brucevdk> stdin: so a -dev package is supposed to only include only symbolic links to shared libraries, which are in turn provided by the actual package (which the -dev package depends on)?
<stdin> yeah
<Brucevdk> right
<geser> Brucevdk: if you're interested in library package read also http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<geser> That's how libraries are packaged in Debian/Ubuntu
<Brucevdk> ok, I see you're trying to get rid of me, sneaky! :)
<panosru> Hi, I'm on Gutsy 64bit and i try to install Java on firefox can anyone help me? If i go to a page that uses java applets it says me that the plugin is missing and i press to install it, it installs icedtea 7 and then i restart firefox after that i go again to a page with java applet and it says me again that the plugin is missing and i press again to install it but this time it says me that this is already install (as it should to say)
<panosru> but java not works.
<bardyr> panosru, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<I-hate-xp> today i updated more than 120M. does it mean it is the final 7.10??
<bardyr> I-hate-xp, nope
<I-hate-xp> looks like it should be final
<bardyr> I-hate-xp, the final is in 2 days
<panosru> bardyr i think that i already have this, w8 a sec to check it
<I-hate-xp> but actually i am unable to activate the restrict nvidia driver, to enable compiz.
<I-hate-xp> so i hope the final should be ok
<panosru> bardyr yes i already have this
<bardyr> panosru, there is no 64bit flash player you need gnash or install the 32bit flash player
<panosru> bardyr i'm talking about java
<panosru> flash works perfect
<bardyr> hmm
<panosru> i have java installed
<panosru> and the plugin too
<panosru> but it not works on firefox
<panosru> in about:config it seems to be ok
<bardyr> weird
<bardyr> I-hate-xp, why cant you install the nvidia driver?
<panosru> and i know that java works because eclipse for example works fine
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<I-hate-xp> bardyr: if i install that, it will break down my X
<bardyr> panosru, "java -version" ?
<panosru> java version "1.6.0_03"
<bardyr> I-hate-xp, did you try to install the driver with envy or from nvidia.com?
<bardyr> panosru, java should work
<I-hate-xp> bardyr: tried nvidia.com
<I-hate-xp> bardyr: no envy script
<panosru> yeah i know but it not
<panosru> i will try something now brb in a few seconds
<bardyr> I-hate-xp, before or after you tried the restricted-manager?
<I-hate-xp> bardyr: before
<bardyr> I-hate-xp, do you still have the nvidia.com driver?
<I-hate-xp> bardyr: yes,
<bardyr> I-hate-xp, do a "sudo sh nvidia-driver.bin --uninstall
<I-hate-xp> bardyr: thx, but i don't want to use nvidia driver now. i am using it in office daily work, so i don't care too much compiz now
<I-hate-xp> just do without compiz
<panosru> nothing...
<panosru> i tried to remove ~/.mozilla
<panosru> and start firefox again
<panosru> but nothing happened i get the same issue
<bardyr> panosru, "ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so" ?
<panosru> bardyr same..
<bardyr> panosru, http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
<panosru> ok w8 a sec to finish the "Detecting Java on your computer "
<panosru> bardyr ok it finished now what?
<bardyr> did it detect java?
<panosru> in "Test your JVM " i can't see anything only a grey box
<panosru> nothing more
<panosru> bardyr, see here: http://imagebin.org/11064
<Tomcat_> panosru: Check with top or ps if java is running at all while you get the gray box.
<Tomcat_> panosru: I sometimes get crashes with Java & Firefox as well...
<panosru> Tomcat, yes i saw the bug report with java & firefox
<panosru> with top i can't see java
<panosru> xm..
<panosru> this is bad
<panosru> neither with ps ax | grep java
<panosru> :/
<panosru> xm.
<panosru> but when i run eclipse it works
<panosru> i mean the eclipse
<panosru> not firefox
<JediMaster> Hi guys, racking my brains here trying to figure out how to stop nvidia twinview from maximising windows across both screens, anyone got any ideas?
<JediMaster> Bearing in mind xinerama has to be off for compiz-fusion/emerald to work
<panosru> Tomcat_ , bardyr, watch this -> http://www.nimportequi.com/video_popupDM.php?s=dm&v=xi5MRPSdHopLPkX0V LOOOOOOOOOL
<ubstud> Where can I get freenx that works on gutsy?
<panosru> anyway java not working its better to forget about her :D
<Tomcat_> ubstud: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<IdleOne> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<IdleOne> ubstud: I believe there is a package in the !seveas repos ( very safe to use )
* Ximal = loves pidgin ! lol
<ubstud> should I use the repo For Ubuntu 7.04?
<IdleOne> ubstud: no
<IdleOne> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - And he's getting married!
<Ximal> hey guys.. what's the name of the new beta .. anyone know yet ?
<IdleOne> ubstud: feel secure using his repo . I do and many other people do
<IdleOne> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<ubstud> deb url-of-repository release-to-use components-to-use   those?
<IdleOne> ubstud: yup thats it. look at that wiki page that ubotu gav you all the info you need is there
<ubstud> IdleOne, would I use feisty-seveas?
<IdleOne> ubstud: not if your running gutsy
<ratpoison> I need help! my openoffice impress won't load http://pastebin.com/m18de0b59
<gemidjy> will gutsy be cutting-edge or stable dist ?
<ratpoison> same thing happens to base
<ubstud> IdleOne, so gutsy-seveas?
<IdleOne> gemidjy: cutting stable
<Ximal> gemidjy : i'm on it.. and it rocks !
<ubstud> cause the site doesn't say it supports gutsy
<IdleOne> ubstud: yes gutsy-seveas
<Ximal> it has wireless support that works for me sofar ! ;)
<IdleOne> doesnt?
<IdleOne> hmmm lemme look
<Ximal> yes it does
<Ximal> until 2009 i thought
<gemidjy> Ximal: I didnt ask how good it is, I just need stable software
<gemidjy> I dont want updates every 30minutes
<Ximal> gemidjy : my software is stable.. not crashed unless i caused it due to overworking my processor by opening to much junk
<bardyr> gemidjy, gutsy will be released in 2 days
<Ximal> it's not like windows and it's bluescreen of death..
<gemidjy> bardyr: yes, that is why I ask, weather I install it or not :)
<Ximal> hmm... you should try the live cd... most of it can run from live.
<bardyr> gemidjy, the release candidate is a little old, i would wait or grab a daily build
<gemidjy> bardyr: no I will wait for the final release
<gemidjy> but even then, maybe new versions of software will be deployed as soon as they get out
<bardyr> gemidjy, only bug fixes are allowed into gutsy now
<IdleOne> ubstud: I am certain there is a gutsy package for freenx. try googling gutsy seveas freenx
<gemidjy> bardyr: so only security updates will be in gutsy in future too or while the freeze?
<Ximal> i think the best security is turning off your pc and your router when you aren't home ;)
<bardyr> gemidjy, security updates and bugfixes and small changes
<fiXXXerMe1> Is there a torrent that I can download now, to help with bandwidth on release day?
<Tomcat_> fiXXXerMe1: On release day there will be.
<bardyr> fiXXXerMe1, nope
<fiXXXerMe1> Alright
<gemidjy> ok
<JediMaster> anyone here using nvidia twinview in gutsy?
<ubstud> no luck
<pequatre> Hi. I've upgraded my xubuntu to Gutsy yesterday, i've last updated around 30 Min ago so i guess i'm up to date. I have a problem: it seems i can't add the "network monitor" applet to the panel (this is xfce, not gnome). Do you have that bug too ?
* JediMaster slaps Orange around the face with a 3G data card - it's a *data* card, not a phone
<ratpoison> I need help! my openoffice impress won't load http://pastebin.com/m18de0b59. Same thing with oofice -base
<IdleOne> gemidjy: you can try using the feisty package but it may or may not work
<IdleOne> ubstud: ^^^
<ubstud> ohk, thx.
<nikolam> I have trouble with update of gutsy this morning: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40808/
<nikolam> Something with audacious packages overlaping
<nikolam> Should I deinstall audacious and do update?
<WorkingOnWise> pequatre: AKAIK that isn't a bug, it's proper operation. nm only works in gnome.
<pequatre> WorkingOnWise, this is not nm, this is an xfce4 applet (not the same). Besides, nm works perfectly in the latest xubuntu (see xubuntu website for gutsy)
<IdleOne> pequatre: #xubuntu might be able to help you more
<WorkingOnWise> pequatre: my bad
<pequatre> IdleOne, they pointed me to that chan :)
<IdleOne> ratpoison: this is before the update today or after?
<Hamra> does the alternate CD upgrade to gutsy? or does a fresh installation? because im not willing to format my "/" partition!
<ratpoison> after: I have rebooted already
<IdleOne> Hamra: does both
<Eq|work> pequatre : check the package that provides it, then check launchpad?
<pequatre> anyway i spotted some errors in my .xubuntu-sessions files. i'll fill a bug report i guess
<Hamra> lets start the download then
<IdleOne> !upgrade | Hamra
<ubotu> Hamra: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<vilasboas_> hy does anyone know how to install beryl on ubuntu 7.10??
<IdleOne> vilasboas_: because it is pre-installed
<IdleOne> called compiz-fusion
<ratpoison> vilasboas_: Why don't you use compiz-fusion? It's newer than beryl
<piquadrat> Hi! I'm looking for a mplayer 1.0 rc2 package for gutsy. I tried to compile it myself, but the compiler bails out on one point or another every time
<vilasboas_> because i can't use compiz om my laptop and it doesn't has so many efects
<crdlb> vilasboas_, why can't you?
<crdlb> compiz fusion has more plugins than beryl
<IdleOne> vilasboas_: you have 7.10 installed correct? if so got to System > Preferrences > Desktop Effects and enable them
<ratpoison> vilasboas_: you can install the advanced settings manager from synaptic. I think that beryl was a fork project of compiz,. Now they re-merged, they were called compiz fusions. I think whatever stable code there was in beryl, it is in compiz fusion
<ratpoison> also: if you use glxgears on your terminal, does it work?
<vilasboas_> it  appears "Desktop effects could not be enable"
<ratpoison_> sry, closed xchat by mistake
<crdlb> vilasboas_, what video card?
<tinin> Hi, can I use the same ubuntu method in xubuntu to upgrade to gutsy?
<Toma-> yep
<tinin> there's must be nothing different
<tinin> i guess
<tinin> so will sudo update-manager -d upgrade me to gutsy?
<ubstud> on the nxclient, when it asks for "host" should I just put the ip of the computer running the nx server?
<vilasboas_> crdlb how can i see what's my video card?
<crdlb> vilasboas_, lspci|grep VGA
<crdlb> in a terminal
<ubstud> for "host" I put the ip of the host computer and tried connecting but it says "connection refused"
<ubstud> is it because the host computer is behind a proxy?
<vilasboas_> crdlb: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] 
<crdlb> heh
<crdlb> vilasboas_, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BlueAidan_work> I give... how do I install krandr?
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<deptrai> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ubstud> Any help on my freenx problem?
<Taejo> Yay, my windows are wobbling!
<oshiii-_^> hehe
<ubstud> ??
<vilasboas_> crdlb one secund more ;)
<IdleOne> ubstud: the proxy may be blocking yes
<Brucevdk> anybody know of any effort to making it possible to install applications per-user using Apt? Is that a stupid question? (so non-root, in the home directory)
<ubstud> IdleOne, do you know how to setup nx so it knows that I'm behind a proxy?
<assasukasse> is there anyone that has fixed the no tty problem?
<IdleOne> Brucevdk: that would mean you could have 10 mplayers installed if you have 10 users why would you want that?
<IdleOne> ubstud: no I dont sorry
<vilasboas_> crdlb: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<IdleOne> ubstud: should be in the settings somewhere though
<vilasboas_> sory
<Brucevdk> IdleOne: to me it would mean that certain applications you don't want to have system-wide could be installed by the user itself, and therefor that user doesn't need sudo or other administrative rights either. If you as system administrator know everybody wants mplayer, just install it globally.
<vilasboas_> crdlb: http://pate.ubuntu-nl.org/40811
<IdleOne> ubstud: try asking in #nx
<ubstud> kk, ty
<IdleOne> Brucevdk: that makes sense also but I dont know of a way to do what it is your asking
<IdleOne> Brucevdk: guess disabling sudo but that would mean everyone has root privs . I sure you dont want that
<Brucevdk> IdleOne: ;)
<Brucevdk> the whole idea is limitation of rights, not expansion hah
<ojwb> hi folks - I've just upgraded from feisty to the gutsy RC, but X crashed (just eating CPU) part-way through.  I killed it and rebooted, then dpkg --configure -a, but things aren't totally happy.  In particular, the new kernel won't boot - it gets to the progress bar, then quickly drops to a busybox prompt.  The feisty kernel boots at least.  I tried dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.22-generic but that hasn't helped.  Any sug
<ojwb> gestions for digging myself out of this hole?
<Brucevdk> I was thinking, maybe one could just update system paths and extract the deb (but that would only work for the simplest of simplest cases)
<vilasboas_> crdlb: http://pate.ubuntu-nl.org/40811/ any ideia??
<IdleOne> Brucevdk: it is an interesting problem . stick around and ask a few more times. pretty soon more people will be comming online and they can probably help you
<crdlb> vilasboas_, ok that looks good
<crdlb> vilasboas_, what does glxinfo|grep direct
<crdlb> say?
<IdleOne> Brucevdk: even extracting the deb requires sudo does it not?
<san|> tuxfamily.org is dead?
* IdleOne sends flowers
<vilasboas_> crdlb: direct rendering: Yes
<WorkingOnWise> Brucevdk: I'm no linux expert, but isn't that the idea behind usermode linux? a "user space"?
<ojwb> IdleOne: no, anyone can extract a deb
<Brucevdk> IdleOne: fetching it via apt/synaptic would, but otherwise no
<ojwb> you can even do it by hand with ar and tar
<Brucevdk> WorkingOnWise: I hadn't even heard of usermode Linux untill you just mentioned it ;)
<IdleOne> thats right dpkg -i needs sudo
<ojwb> that's installing, not extracting
<crdlb> vilasboas_, ok so what happens if you run compiz --replace
<crdlb> ?
<IdleOne> was thinking of the right thing at the wrong time lol
<ojwb> ddpkg --unpack
<ojwb> or is it dpkg -x
<IdleOne> san|: tuxfamily is working for me
<ratpoison> IdleOne: you guessed right about gtk. I used another gtk decorator and it worked! :)
<IdleOne> gtk? hmm I dont remember guessing about that lol
<IdleOne> but glad it worked :)
<ratpoison> well somebody did
<ratpoison> thank you, somebody!
<Brucevdk> WorkingOnWise: looking at the descriptions for UML, this doesn't have anything to do with it. UML seems to be about virtual machine thingies, not packaging and installing software.
<ubstud> dang..no one is answering on #nx
<ubstud> anyone here used freenx?
<WorkingOnWise> Brucevdk: I looked into it a few years back, trying to set up a "sandbox" for each user in a single machine. I'm fairly sure UML is what I had decided to use....before some bonehead with a briefcase decided to by an xp box instead!
<mzuverink> Does anyone know if the whole bonobo(sp?) bug has been fixed yet?
<CapaH> Hi all, Is there any good reason not to get the Release Candidate --- or would getting the Release Candidate today be pretty much identical to getting the Release in a couple days?
<WorkingOnWise> Brucevdk:  I'll dig into my old notes them and see what I was thinking
<IdleOne> mzuverink: I got that error this morning when trying to ctrl+alt+backspace
* genii hands out coffees
* IdleOne takes 2
<mzuverink> IdleOne, ok, I have not logged out in days
<WorkingOnWise> Brucevdk: ty genii
* mzuverink asks for a few drops of cream w/ his
<genii> IdleOne , WorkingOnWise np ppl
<san|> IdleOne: sorry meant the download server: http://download.tuxfamily.org
* genii puts some cream in mzuverink's
<vilasboas_> crdlb: http://pate.ubuntu-nl.org/40812/
<IdleOne> san|: yup its working
* mzuverink thanks genii and thinks to himself how this is off topic and doesnt want to get yelled at
<san|> weird...
<IrishDave> hey, i just installed gutsy RC and i was hoping to get a custom DSDT hack to fix my sounds but it didnt work.... any ideas? i saw mention of it on forum but no solution
<genii> mzuverink: Development work needs caffene :)
<genii> *caffeine
<mzuverink> genii, amen
<crdlb> vilasboas_, ok that's fixable
<san|> IdleOne: I get this every time: Connecting to download.tuxfamily.org|88.191.250.18|:80... failed: Connection timed out.
<crdlb> vilasboas_, gksu gedit /etc/drirc
<vilasboas_> :)
<IdleOne> loaded in less then a sec for me
<Brucevdk> WorkingOnWise: actually reading some more it seems UML is a virtual machine thingy, but it allows you to share a base system and write the changes somewhere else. Which would probably accomplish the whole seperation of users, though I wonder at what performance costs. Might look at it later.
<crdlb> vilasboas_, and paste in this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40813/plain/
<LjL> CapaH, realistically, it's quite likely that the final release will be identical... but last-minute bugs can't be excluded, that's why the RC exists in the first place
<ojwb> Brucevdk, I believe it allows sharing a base file-system with copy-on-write for any changes
<IrishDave> hey, i just installed gutsy RC and i was hoping to get a custom DSDT hack to fix my sounds but it didnt work.... any ideas? i saw mention of it on forum but no solution
<vilasboas_> crdlb: ok i have done this do i need to restart?
<crdlb> vilasboas_, I don't think so
<crdlb> but if it doesn't work, then restart
<vilasboas_> crdlb:  it  appears "Desktop effects could not be enable"
<vilasboas_> i will restart
<tech0007> my system slowed down a bit after upgrading to Gutsy, any idea why?
<ojwb> tech0007: probably tracker indexing your files
<tech0007> ojwb...is that essential for gutsy to work?
<ojwb> System->Preferences->Indexing Preferences to adjust or disable it
<ojwb> no
<ojwb> just allows you to search files
<ojwb> so far, I'm deeply unimpressed by it
<foxiness_> tech0007: look at System Monitor it will help u know what is going in ur system
<ojwb> it completely filled my /home partition and just kept bashing away
<tech0007> ojwb....i can still search for files w/out it right?
<seanh> Oh dear, so I installed Gutsy preview over a Feisty install on my thinkpad and now, then I plug in a projector, it doesn't seem to get any signal from the thinkpad. Tried with multiple projectors. I dunno where to start, any pointers?
<tech0007> foxiness...what shld i look for in system monitor? CPU, memory?
<ojwb> either/both
<tech0007> ojwb...im looking under processes, there r tons here i dont understand, do i need evolution etc, i dont use the evolution email here. i jst go to firefox.
<vilasboas_> crbld: it doesn't work :'(
<foxiness_> ojwb: b4 i upgrade i have beagle u can image what happen when the two work in the same time
<crdlb> vilasboas_, glxinfo -l | grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<ojwb> tech0007: if you were successfully using something to search for files before, it should still work
<IrishDave> does anyone know anything about the lack of working custom DSDT or if it will be fixed for release day?
<Angelus> heya
<vilasboas_> crdlb: GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 1024
<crdlb> hmm :/
<foxiness_> ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)]  (rev 01) , compiz slow on this card ,any tips?
<Brucevdk> ojwb: I uninstalled tracker and Nautilus search integration (CTRL + F) at least doesn't seem to work anymore
<Brucevdk> ojwb: didn't bother trying to find out why
<foxiness_> !hi Angelus
<Angelus> when i boot into kubuntu RC release, (gutsy) , the monitor is giving me a wrong size or something, is there a posibility to change the resolution at boot ? :/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi angelus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubstud> IdleOne, no one there :(
<foxiness_> !hi | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<Angelus> crdlb, you are everywhere? :P
<crdlb> vilasboas_, I don't know why it didn't work :(
<vilasboas_> crdlb I'm very thaks for the help but i really need to go to one place i will be back in a ninuts thanks ;)
<Angelus> so is there a way to insert a boot option for changing the monitor resolution ?
<crdlb> are you sure saved properly?
<vilasboas_> crdlb yes
<vilasboas_> crdlb I'm very thaks for the help but i really need to go to one place i will be back in a ninuts thanks ;)
<tech0007> ojwb / foxiness.....thanks folks
<IdleOne> ubstud: nx has a forum you can check also
<seanh> Okay, does my problem re projector not getting a signal from my laptop have something to do with XRandR and the new Screens and Graphics administration dialog?
<san|> does gutsy support plug and play monitors?
<san|> on the fly I mean
<ubstud> IdleOne, really? what's the site?
<Angelus> why is no one answering me ? am i invisible ? :(
<ojwb> what was that noise?
<Oli``> huh?
<tech0007> !patience | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> ojwb: :p
<ubstud> IdleOne, this: http://www.nabble.com/freenx-knx-f6453.html
<Angelus> :O
<Angelus> ok
<bandit12> i'm running gutsy and can get to the graphic login screen enter username and pass and all that happens is i get back to login screen. Any ideas?
<san|> Angelus: change boot resolution? Why?
<san|> or you mean the resolution of the desktop
<san|> ?
<tech0007> bandit12...try logging in to console ...Ctrl-Alt-F1, check if its X or ur user accnt issue
<Angelus> sacater, yeah
<Angelus> san|, yeaj
<Angelus> because
<Angelus> when i boot
<alain> hi guys how can i install the TSCu_Comic font in gutsy????
<Angelus> into livecd
<Angelus> when kde is gonna start
<Angelus> it gives me a resolution error
<Angelus> hte monitor
<Angelus> :S
<Pici> alain: same way you did in feisty.
<Pici> !fonts | alain
<ubotu> alain: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bandit12> it's not user account. this is only account i use and i am poss u/p are correct plus it didn't happen till i tried changing graphics card driver so i guess it's x related / me messing about where i shouldn't
<bandit12> i'm getting Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<tech0007> bandit12...u need to reconfigure x, u can do it while on the console
<bandit12> yeh i did an sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. that got me as far as the gui login
<san|> Angelus: when you boot the live cd.. there is an option when the initial menu is show (VGA)
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hello I am struggling to get ndiswrapper to work on my hp laptop, I have tx1000 amd64 running 7.10 rc and somehow it does not load ndiswrapper
<Redhammer_the_Ol> its modprobed and all, as far as I can tell
<WorkingOnWise> Brucevdk: I looked at my notes. It was UML I was considering. I would have allowed me to give each user a "sandbox", but there was no common code sharing for the apps, so it would have been a big sandbox. About 3GB per user, 30 users, in 1999. I tinke I was gonna use server for that space. Anyway, yeah, it isn't elegent. Never did find a clean way to do what you want.
<Angelus> san|, i can't use vga driver, i use the safe graphics mode :P
<san|> pff... doesn't sound like a good start!
<Angelus> :/
<tech0007> bandit12...'xhost +local:username'
<Angelus> if i don't use sage graphics mode(vesa) the kde crashes san|
<san|> okay.. and you need some sort of startup option to load this vesa mode?
<Angelus> no
<Brucevdk> WorkingOnWise: I was looking at a per application sandboxing solution a while ago and all I found was Plash (also not very elegant from the short time I looked at it).
<Brucevdk> WorkingOnWise: but that's unrelated anyways
<bandit12> tech0007... ok tried that i get -> unable to open display ""
<Angelus> san|,  i loaded the vesa mode, but it loaded in a wrong resolution, thats the problem
<tech0007> bandit12...ur not logging to X as root, right?
<bandit12> no just my own login
<tech0007> bandit12....'startx' while on console
<thomas__> hi
<thomas__> im having some probs with my wifi
<san|> Angelus: I don't have a clue mate.. I'm browsing the forums right now for ay
<bandit12> tech0007... i get Fatal server error: server is already active for display 0
<thomas__> i'm working with ndiswrapper, some moments ago all was fine, but after a reboot it stopped working
<thomas__> it worked with wicd
<thomas__> now dmsg give: [  654.808000]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<tech0007>  bandit12...'killall gdm' if ur using gdm, then try 'startx'
<Angelus> ok san| i'll try some options and maybe explode the computer, brb
<Angelus> .
<bandit12> tech0007... i did killall kdm then startx i get a black nad white lookin screen with a black x for a pointer
<tech0007> bandit12...'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE'
<tech0007> bandit12...what's ur video card?
<bandit12> nvidia geforce6600 in a laptop
<bandit12> grep EE gives Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER. GLX is not supported with Composite extension
<tech0007> bandit12...blk n white screen still? comment out GLcore and dri in xorg.conf
<WorkingOnWise> Wheres the SLED type menu for gnome. I cant find it, and I have installed every pkg I thought might be it.
<bandit12> now we come to how do i edit xorg.conf in command line?
<thomas_> anyone?
<tech0007> bandit12...ctrl-alt-backspace to kill X, then cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf
<tech0007> bandit12...'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' then put # before Load "GLcore" and Load "dri"
<bandit12> ok i'll give that a go
<CapaH> Quick question, I have a 64 bit processor but some people have told me that getting the 32 bit version is better, can someone give me suggestions on this?
<WorkingOnWise> CapaH: If you intend on using more that about 3.4GB of ram, you must use 64 bit. I'm on Gutsy AMD64 and it is not much, if any, faster than 32 bit.
<CapaH> I have 2 gigs of ram
<CapaH> but a 64 bit processor
<WorkingOnWise> I only have 1GB now, but intend on getting at least 4GB, and there is no upgrade from 32 to 64.
<bardyr> CapaH, intel or amd
<CapaH> amd
<WorkingOnWise> My decision was based on intended future use. I have a AMD Turion x2.
<bandit12> tech0007.... there is no Load"GLcore" or Load "dri" of any discription
<CapaH> Its an Athlon 3500+ 64
<WorkingOnWise> If I intended to stay under 4GB of ram, I would have gone with 32 bit. a little more suport, and apps ar written and updated for 32 bit first.
<ojwb> though that's less true than it used to be
<WorkingOnWise> yeah, it is getting better. It will soon be a non-issue
<ojwb> I bet at some point apps will need fixing to keep working on 32 bit platforms!
<w00tzilla> this is my first time here but for whatever reason, i am banned from the ubuntu channel
<tech0007> bandit12...is it dellprecisionm90?
<WorkingOnWise> lol...yeah! Actually, I hope not. pc's are so powerful today, I know many pl who will never need a machine a=even as fast as mine...
<alain> im just wondering y my AWN MANAGER wont show up
<LjL> w00tzilla: join #ubuntu-ops please
<alain> but the AWN nav is working
<bandit12> tech0007... no it's gericom
<bandit12> all was well till i tried changing from nv to geforce 6 in driver selection
<tech0007> bandit12...try 'nvidia'
<fignew> CapaH: Flash player works with no hassle under 32 bit
<ojwb> hmm, I think my non-booting gutsy kernel may be evms related
<foxiness> i have two adsl gateway wireless,ubuntu see one of them "used now" but not the other one how to make sure the problem not form ubuntu?
<ojwb> which is apparently unsupported by gutsy
<bandit12> in Section "Device" Driver "nvidia" so that doesn't seem to work.
<tech0007> bandit12..weird..just 'nv'
<ojwb> and I think because my upgrade crashed, I didn't get the "remove obsolete packages" dialog
<vo> great. visudo messed up my /etc/sudoers
<bandit12> in graphic mode both parts in the display manager bit were 'nv' thats what ubuntu auto detected
<tolonuga> hi. found a bug in the alternative installer: if there are raid devices from some old setup, it can't remove them. it seems to try to remove "/dev/md/1" when it should try to remove "/dev/md1" - known issue?
<ThunderStruck> vo ae you sure visudo did? or you changed something you shouldnt have?
<bandit12> that all worked well but i was trying to get geforce6 driver working and now i'm stuck with command line and partial gui login
<vo> well, i actually just opened visudo and i only looked at the file, i am sure I didn't change anything
<vo> i only looked inside and then closed it
<Pici> vo: and why do you think it messed up the file? Are you getting errors?
<vo> next time i went to sudo something, it said "SYNTAX ERROR!"
<vo> in my /etc/sudoers, line 2
<vo> so i'm going to reboot in a sec in recovery mode to see what happened
<Pici> vo: good idea
<ojwb> is there a way to get to that list of obsolete packages again?  is it the same as the "Installed (local or obsolete)" list in synaptic?
<Daviey> orphans?
<BHSPitMonkey> anyone else notice a blinking network-manager icon?
<BHSPitMonkey> nm-applet rather
<bandit12> i have some backup xorg.conf files named xorg.conf.20071016140251 would sving this a s xorg.conf work?
<BHSPitMonkey> bandit12, if you had a working setup at that time/date, yes
<bandit12> ok i'll try that is the cmd for that mv or is there a rename cmd
<tech0007> bandit12....thats ur backup before u reconfigured ur x, it wouldnt hurt to try
<BlueAidan_work> how do I troubleshoot my ipod not automounting using kubuntu?
<humbolto> heard Xen is not too stable in gutsy?
<humbolto> true?
<foxiness> is the wifi radar best tool?
<gesker> Anyone have an ETA for the sun-java6-plugin package?
<ThunderStruck> humbolto, a few bugs with it not sure what they arre but i think we are releasing without another kernel update
<ThunderStruck> gea long time ago
<ThunderStruck> gesker, a long time ago
<ThunderStruck> gesker, enable multiverse and universe and install sun-java6-plugin
<humbolto> the tickless kernel is that especially good for the xen dom0 or domUs?
<ThunderStruck> its in edgy feisty and gutsy
<gesker> ThunderStruck both Universe and Multiverse are enabled and apt-get install sun-java6-plugin returns sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<tolonuga> report the issue I found as #153313. if anyone has a spare machine with two blank disks, it should be easy to reproduce. no idea which package I should assign this to.
<ThunderStruck> gesker, its there please post you /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<kondor101> has the "flash" changed on firefox in 7.10?
<ThunderStruck> kondor101, what do yo mean changed
<ThunderStruck> you*
<ThunderStruck> its flash 9.0.48 i think
<ThunderStruck> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Pici> kondor101: by default Gutsy ships with gnash, not flash iirc.
<kondor101> thunderstruck i was trying to find out if it was still non-free or gnash
<ThunderStruck> njeither are enabled installed by default
<ThunderStruck> we have both
<gesker> ThunderStruck what is the url for pastebin
<tech0007> are u guyz using apparmor? what's it for?
<ThunderStruck> gnash works great for most part it wont play some but better than prior versions
<Pici> !info gnash
<ubotu> gnash: free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 234 kB, installed size 828 kB
<ThunderStruck> !pastebin | gesker
<ubotu> gesker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gesker> ThunderStruck http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40814/
<bandit12> yay. i got it back thanks for your help tech007 and BHSPitMonkey
<AlienX_> anyone know if there is a gaim theme/emoticon set for pidgin? I dread the new ones heh
<foxiness> if i would use wifi radar will break something on my system ?
<tech0007> bandit12...woohoo :-D
<ThunderStruck> gesker, try changing country code (us to uk)
<kondor101> Pici, so when I upgraded, would I have changed to gnash 9I was on non-free before.  I do not know how to tell which i am using
<bandit12> i think i'll leave the vid drivers alone for now and see what else i can mess up (-;
<ThunderStruck> gesker, than save close and run apt-get update than install it
<Pici> kondor101: in firefox, you can go to the address: about:plugins  - it should tell you which you are running.
<ThunderStruck> i am unable to test us repos atm
<ThunderStruck> hmmmm
<ThunderStruck> :
<ThunderStruck> Pici, did you type about:plugins?
<ThunderStruck> yes you did
<ThunderStruck> frigging xchat
<Simon80> anyone know why subpixel aliasing on gutsy would be noticeably blurrier?  I don't want to file a vague bug about it, hence my asking here
<Simon80> subpixel font antialiasing*
<gesker> ThunderStruck same error: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<ThunderStruck> did you run apt-ge update?
<gesker> yes
<ThunderStruck> k brb smoke and think about this
<Pici> gesker: do you have multiverse enabled?
<gesker> multiverse enabled
<kondor101> application/x-shockwave-flash Shockwave Flash  <--- this is not gnash is it?
<chapium> anyone else have update problems?
<vilasboas_> crdlb are you there?
<chapium> E: tzdata: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<chapium> E: util-linux: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<gesker> ThunderStruck, Pici apt-get update runs fine with no errors
<buntu_bum> hey all
<buntu_bum> anybody in here familiar with the nm-applet in gnome?
<gesker> ThunderStruck, do you know the url where I could download manually and do a dpkg -i
<kondor101> no it isn't flash, i just looked it synaptic, it isnt installed
<drhumanist> hi there
<buntu_bum> anybody else having problems with network manager in gnome?
<drhumanist> i am wondering if i will have any troubkles with my nVidia 7600 chipset drivers when/if i upgrade from feisty
<ThunderStruck> gesker, and Pici can you please apt-cache search sun-java6-plugin please or use synaptic to search, im not on ubuntu atm and i would like to see why he isnt getting it
<ThunderStruck> i control is always helpful
<Pici> ThunderStruck: http://pastebin.com/f23347f4d
<drhumanist> guys? :)
<Pici> drhumanist: you shouldnt.
<drhumanist> and i wouldn't either? :))
<ThunderStruck> oh crap
<ThunderStruck> Pici, thats not good
<ThunderStruck> nvm its |
<tech0007> drhumanist...before u upgrade backup ur xorg.conf
<buntu_bum> good call anyways
<gesker> ThunderStrtuck  apt-cache search sun-java6-plugin return nothing
<buntu_bum> sucks to redo your xorg file by hand
<ThunderStruck> buwhy would you?
<ThunderStruck> buntu_bum, why would you?
<drhumanist> tech007: ok i will... but i read about many problems from ppl who had upgraded in previous transitions
<ThunderStruck> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg creates it
<buntu_bum> in case my tinkering destroys it in the first place
<buntu_bum> :P
<drhumanist> not only drivers.... but some programs too
<ThunderStruck> buntu_bum, back up
<drhumanist> maybe i'd better make a clean install from scratch??
<tech0007> drhumanist...not everyone gets lucky
<ThunderStruck> gesker, ok there is something wrong with your repos than
<buntu_bum> i do back stuff up, learned that lesson the hard way
<tech0007> drhumanist...do that if u recompiled some programs or made many modifications to ur feisty
<Simon80> any font gurus in here? blurry antialiasing in gutsy anyone?
<gesker> ThunderStruck how can i check/verify/reset my repos?
<ThunderStruck> gesker, im looking at them very closely
<tech0007> drhumanist...i jst did the upgrade
<ThunderStruck> gesker, i doubt this is the issue but you should have backports commented out
<buntu_bum> is anybody else having problems with network manager
<ThunderStruck> gesker, they wont be used for a while
<gesker> yes
<ojwb> I've got the gutsy kernel to boot at last
<drhumanist> tech007: yes... are you happy with it? any revolutionary change??? is it stable enuff??
<gesker> I man no, let me try to comment them out
<ojwb> FTR, if anyone else has a crash during the upgrade and can't boot the gutsy kernel, they need to uninstall evms
<tech0007> drhumanist...for me yes
<ThunderStruck> gesker, can you run apt-cache search ubuntu-desktop please
<ojwb> and then (at least for me) it just boots fine
<ThunderStruck> gesker, does it give any output
<drhumanist> techoo7: how about compiz integration?
<GuyFromHell> how can i uninstall the whole ubuntu-desktop meta package so i can switch to kubuntu-desktop
<buntu_bum> compiz works pretty tight actually
<tech0007> drhumanist...upgrade from feisty to gutsy was more pleasant than upgrading windoze to servicepack 2 :-D
<gesker> ThunderStruck no output
<ThunderStruck> geok good
<buntu_bum> you need to instal xserver-xgl but then it works fine
<ThunderStruck> than we know its your sources.list
<buntu_bum> anything  is more pleasant than upgrading XP to SP2
<gesker> ThunderStruck commented out backports, same issue
<ThunderStruck> can someone post their /etc/apt/sources.list  (gesker did you ever use the gui to enable repos?
<ThunderStruck> gesker, yes i know
<drhumanist> techoo7: that for sure :)) but i have to keep vista in dualboot since i have specific hardware and IE dependency :(
<gesker> ThunderStruck, no gui only vim
<mc44> !easysource
<ThunderStruck> gesker, you are gonna have to repo your list. someone hopefully will post one
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<buntu_bum> that sucks, went out and got myself a dellbuntu laptop for that very reason
<tesko> what does "bus error (core dumped)" mean? specifically the bus part
<ThunderStruck> mc44, rather not easysourcefor this
<ThunderStruck> mc44, i need to test if someelses works for him
<ThunderStruck> it may be the dir or something
<buntu_bum> tesko, sounds like a program crashed
<ThunderStruck> gesker, can you give me the path to your sources.list please
<Simon80> buntu_bum, what? I have a Dell laptop that works ok with ubuntu
<drhumanist> tech007: anyhow if my machine goes bonkers i will sue you!! :)
<gesker> Any one got a valid sources.list they could post
<buntu_bum> tesko, the bus part could refer to dbus
<gesker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40815/
<buntu_bum> simon, i got laptop preloaded with ubuntu, no windows
<ThunderStruck> gesker, ha
<tech0007> tech0007...i wash my hands clean :-D
<ThunderStruck> gesker, please comment out hte cdrom repos
<nosrednaekim> buntu_bum: did you get a 1420?
<ThunderStruck> gesker, deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Beta amd64 (20070925)] / gutsy main restricted
<ThunderStruck> that should have #
<ojwb> nosrednaekim, a bus error is nothing to do with dbus
<ojwb> it's something like an unaligned access which the CPU doesn't support
<nosrednaekim> eh?
<ojwb> erm
<ojwb> that should have been no
<ThunderStruck> depends on error but shouldnt be
<ojwb> I think xchat is being too clever
<gesker> ThunderStuck, commented out cdrom, still no joy
<mc44> gesker: try gb.archive not uk.archive
<ThunderStruck> gesker, pastebin sudo apt-get update
<ThunderStruck> uk was working ~2hours ago
<mc44> hmm, yes it's the same actually
<gesker> ThunderStruck http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40816/
<mc44> ThunderStruck: but sometimes proxies along the way are broken
<ThunderStruck> gesker, maybe try sudo apt-get install not isntall
<ThunderStruck> nvm you did :(
<ThunderStruck> gesker, are you behind a proxie
<ThunderStruck> proxy too
<gesker> ThunderStruck, same problem, no proxy
<ThunderStruck> gesker, please give me the path that your list is at
<gesker> ThunderStruck /etc/apt/sources.list
<ThunderStruck>  gesker if you cd into /etc/apt/ can you pastebin ls -a
<buntu_bum> look under open-source computers on the dell page
<buntu_bum> norednaekim, yes i did, nice lil computer too
<gesker> ThunderStruck http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40818/
<ThunderStruck> gecan you give me whats in sources.d
<Simon80> I have a vostro 1400, basically same as the 1420
<ThunderStruck> gesker, can you*
<tesko> wow that was fun
<mc44> gesker: try installing something else from multiverse, (eg a2mp3 is top of the list here :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah...I wish I could afford one :)
<tech0007> Simon80...wow Vostro
<ThunderStruck> mc44, main isnt being hit
<ThunderStruck> thats what is bothering me about this
<Simon80> it was a better deal than the same inspiron :D
<buntu_bum> school discount rules, took off $200
<Pici> gesker: Can you get on to the internet at all on that computer?
<ThunderStruck> Pici,  you see him?
<mc44> ThunderStruck: Hit http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<gesker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40820/
<Pici> ThunderStruck: Yes, but I dont know if hes on the same computer hes ircing from
<trdracer> hey guys im having troubles configuring my screen resolutions.
<gesker> ThunderStruck, mc44 admp3 installs fine
<trdracer> im stuck on 800x600
<ThunderStruck> mc44, apt-cache search isnt showing any output when searching for ubuntu-desktop
<trdracer> ugly and very bulky
<nosrednaekim> trdracer: what graphics card?
<trdracer> i need something like like 1280 x 1024
<buntu_bum> check if your driver is set up correctly
<trdracer> ati radeon 9200SE
<ThunderStruck> itws not corrupted thats good
<tech0007> Simon80...heard there were issues w/ lcd in vostro
<ThunderStruck> gesker, install bzr please
<trdracer> monitor hp f1903
<buntu_bum> trdracer, you might want to try and install the binary ati graphics driver
<Simon80> tech0007: I don't know, I upgraded to the WXGA+ and it seems ok.. it was blurry in feisty, but that was a driver issue
<tech0007> Simon80....thats nice
<gesker> ThunderStruck bzr installed ok
<trdracer> buntu_bum would that be on the ati site?
<ThunderStruck> gesker, now try sun-java6-jre
<buntu_bum> trdracer, no, look in the repos
<Bryan_> is there a way to use less power in ubuntu?
<gesker> already installed
<trdracer> mm is that in synaptic?
<Simon80> tech0007: I think screens should be high res as a rule, but alas, it's not my laptop, it's going to my sister, I was just setting it up
<nosrednaekim> Bryan_: did you try downloading powertop?
<buntu_bum> bryan_ go to power manager
<gesker> ThunderStruck , sun-java6-jre already installed
<ThunderStruck> gesker, apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin
<tesko> i tried to open a link from xchat, then firefox got bus errors, then xchat got segmentation faults, then i tried sudo which gave me input/output errors, then gnome crashed!
<nosrednaekim> trdracer: the ati driver can be enabled via the restricted-manager
<Bryan_> buntu_bum, yes I already did that.
<avatar_> Bryan_: apt-get install powernowd
<Bryan_> Mmk
* ThunderStruck might know whats wrong
<nosrednaekim> that only works if he has an AMD...
<gesker> ThunderStruck: Installed: (none) Candidate: (none) Version table:
<trdracer420> weird...
<ThunderStruck> gesker, does it give a repo?
<gesker> ThunderStruck:  nothing followed version table
<ThunderStruck> hmmmmm
<anolis> nautilus has died on my ubuntu 7.10 install
<trdracer420> well nosrednaekim it says i dont need any restricted drivers..when i open that in admin
<notv> suppose i download gusty today...will it be the same download i would theoretically download on friday?
<ThunderStruck> can someone install sun-java6-plugin please
<ThunderStruck> let me know if it installs
<gesker> ThunderStruck: is there an command I can give apt-cache to see what repo its looking at?
<nosrednaekim> trdracer420: huh.... run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ThunderStruck> geapt-cache madison sun-java6-plugin
<tech0007> notv...nope
<ThunderStruck> gesker, apt-cache ...
<notv> i suppose ill wait a few more days then
<trdracer420> nosrednaekim what after that?
<gesker> ThunderStruck: ?
<tech0007> notv...when i did the upgrade a few hours ago w/ using RC, it still asked if i want to download newer updates, hehe
<ThunderStruck> they are testing todays ISO's to see if they can be final atm
<nosrednaekim> trdracer420: it should give you a dialog where you choose things.
<anolis> does anyone know how i can fix nautilus?
<chandra> I'm using Gutsy. After logging in Gnome just hangs. In the syslog I could see this: gdm[10581] : WARNING: Didn't understand `' (expected true or false) . Does anyone know what this means?
<notv> RC?
<ThunderStruck> gesker, apt-cache madison sun-java6-plugin will give you rpeos
<trdracer420> damn how do i go back??i missed one
<ThunderStruck> notv, we are in final ISO freeze atm
<nosrednaekim> trdracer420: start over :)
<nosrednaekim> its not big deal.
<trdracer420> that works
<gesker> ThunderStruck: sun-java6 | 6-03-0ubuntu2 | http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/multiverse Sources
<ThunderStruck> ha
<ThunderStruck> i think i know the issue
<notv> thunderstruck, what is final ISO freeze, and if im interrupting let me know
<ThunderStruck> gesker, install flashplugin-nonfree please
<trdracer420> amount of memory used by video card?
<buntu_bum> trdracer the driver is named something odd, flgrx
<trdracer420> Amount of memory (kB) to be used by the video card:      ???
<nosrednaekim> trdracer420: just leave anything you're not sure about blankor as default
<gesker> ThunderStruck: flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<ThunderStruck> notv, it means that nothing will be uploaded at all unless it fixes very very important bugs, like installer crash or kernel crashes or cant boot but only top issues will be fixed
<ThunderStruck> gesker, damn
<gesker> ThunderStruck: thank you for trying
<ThunderStruck> gesker, install something from multiverse please
<notv> how is gutsy coming along compared to past releases?
<notv> it seems to be crunch time
<gesker> ThunderStruck: what should I install?
<Simon80> notv: I'm pissed about blurry fonts, but my wireless works
<trdracer420>   Monitor's horizontal sync range:
<ThunderStruck> gesker, nvm i think i got it
<WorkingOnWise> What setting do I need to change to Keep my wobbly windows, but Not have the windows "stick" to the desktop edges, or snap to them?
<Simon80> and it's not crunch time, it's like, done, no more changes time
<Simon80> that's my impression, at least
<chandra> tech007: "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep EE" doesn't return any matches
<trdracer420>   Monitor's vertical sync range:    ?
<ThunderStruck> gesker, if i had to guess the binaries failed to build thats why madison only showed sources repo
<notv> fantastic
<gesker> ThunderStruck: does that mean there is something wrong with the package?
<Simon80> my wireless has never worked before, but now I'm connected using WPA, it's happy
<Simon80> I mean, it's worked, but not WPA
<Simon80> but now that works
<ThunderStruck> gesker,  i would guess so but i will know more when im downstairs on ubuntu
<Simon80> with rt2500
<ThunderStruck> gesker, im working on sometrhing for a friend that ubuntu wont do
<trdracer420> hey guys that didn't help my screen resolution options....
<trdracer420> still the same BS
<gesker> ThunderStruck: I've got to head into a meeting, will be back in a while
<trdracer420> i hate ubuntu for this
<ThunderStruck> ok
<ThunderStruck> im gone for a bit as well
<Hobbsee> savvas: btw - memoserv is one of the *worst* ways to try to contact me.
<buntu_bum> anybody having problems with mutltiple netowrk moniter applets in their system tray  at login?
<trdracer420> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2119/1588991218_95b1fb5b37_o.png <000 why
* Hobbsee checks them around once every couple of months.
<trdracer420> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2382/1588113769_d86c72b3d2_o.png
<dystopianray> Hobbsee: is kopete still broken in gutsy?
<trdracer420> those two links are the best resolutions i can get currently.
<trdracer420> BS!
<Hobbsee> dystopianray: WFM.
<Hobbsee> dystopianray: WFM in feisty too, though.
<notv> i had a terrible time trying to use feisty with the ati card on my laptop
<XsteelWolf> Anyone using intel 4965agn ?
<trdracer420> notv i have an ati and having lots of troubles here as well
<BlueAidan_work> seems I have to restart hal to get my ipod recognized after plugging it in
<trdracer420> what did you end up doing>
<notv> deleting it and crossing my fingers for gutsy...
<trdracer420> huh
<notv> i worked at it for days, but 80% of the time id boot up, id have a black screen.
<trdracer420> yeah i dont need/want that
<trdracer420> i hate linux...i dont know how to run/save the files ive saved to my desktop
<trdracer420> such as this 'ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run'
<trdracer420> wtf do i do?
<dzzsky> goto the main menu then administration then restricted drivers manager to install drivers
<dzzsky> ati*
<dzzsky> or look for .deb files
<baskitcaise> trdracer420: open a term navigate to where the file is and kdesu sh ati---blah-bla
<dzzsky> .deb = the same as windows .exe
<dzzsky> ie click and run
<nanonyme> eh, not really
<trdracer420> dzzsky i dont get an option to choose it just says 'no restricted drivers needed'
<nanonyme> dzzsky, .deb is more like .msi
<dzzsky> I was trying to be simple as I could
<trdracer420> ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run <000 is whats on my desktop and is what i need to install how do i do it?
<notv> what if you make it executable?
<trdracer420> what if i dont know how...
<trdracer420> imma noob at this damn linux crap
<notv> i really shouldnt give advice
<notv> im pretty new myself
<tesko> anyone else crash during a system update?
<trdracer420> i dont understand anything about this.
<ojwb> tesko: yes
<trdracer420> i wish i did so this screen wouldnt be looking so damn ugly
<ojwb> can't say I recommend doing so
<TheInfinity> trdracer420: if you install beta software as a noob you should not wonder about "crap". its beta - really :.p
<tesko> i crashed while it was installing cups
<bdgraue> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16239/ any idea how to get kde4 running?
<trdracer420> well im beta :P
<trdracer420> so the only place i would get real help is #ubuntu then ???
<notv> are you running gutsy?
<trdracer420> people just seem to criticize here
<trdracer420> yes notv
<dystopianray> #ubuntu will not give gutsy help
<notv> i dont think you can expect much gutsy help until it is officially released
<dystopianray> if you're using gutsy at this stage it's assumed that you know what you are doing
<notv> right
<trdracer420> well i just need help fixing my resolutions....and im not getting any...this 800 x 600 looks so damn ugly and bulky
<Seeker`> lo, why does my laptop log me off whenever i resume from suspend
<TheInfinity> trdracer420: just use radeon driver instead of fglrx or whatever ;)
<ojwb> tesko: you should be able to get it to continue installing the packages with: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ojwb> tesko: but you may have to fix up some stuff by hand (I had to install evms before it would boot the new kernel)
<trdracer420> TheInfinity ive tried that already dont think i havent...i wouldnt be in here if i hadnt tried every possible way
<dystopianray> trdracer420: does the restricted drivers manager not working for you?
<tesko> oh no, not by hand :(
<trdracer420> dystopianray no it doesnt work for me
<ojwb> tesko: there may be a way to restart it, but I couldn't figure it out and nobody here seemed to know
<preglow> is there anything right now that suggests trying to upgrade to gutsy is a bad idea?
<TheInfinity> trdracer420: what do the logs say about it?
<dystopianray> preglow: wait for it to be officially released
<trdracer420> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html <000 i tried to install that and noooooooo doesnt work!
<trdracer420> which logs?
<preglow> dystopianray: don't worry, i won't come nagging if it fails, just wondering if something is currently broken
<TheInfinity> xorg, syslog, dmesg
<AlienX_> preglow: depends if you're capable of solving problems as they will arise
<preglow> i am
<MTecknology> is 7.10 still on schedule?
<AlienX_> preglow: i think it's reasonably stable. I did two upgrades yesterday
<baskitcaise> preglow:been running here for a couple weeks all updates and no great probs
<preglow> cool, i'll give upgrade a go, then
<trdracer420> oh my god can someone get me a default xorg.conf file i have like 10 in my X11 folder
<AlienX_> preglow: it's not a seamless upgrade though, especially if you're using nvidia...just a warning
<trdracer420> so disgusting
<preglow> i am using nvidia :P
<baskitcaise> preglow: I got ATI fine at home and this lappy is OK
<ojwb> trdracer420, the contents depend on your hardware, so some else's won't just work
<trdracer420> damn....................
<MTecknology> preglow, I have a few issues yet, but I don't see them being fixed for release, if at all
<gnomefreak> hmmmm it seems the package is fine. not sure why his repos arent grabbing it
<AlienX_> preglow: you *may* have some issues with the drivers (I did on both machines one has a 7900GT and the other is a quattro laptop card)
<trdracer420> why all this damn hassle just to get a screen resolution that should already be an option...god.
<trdracer420> freesoftwaresucksd
<AlienX_> someone's asking to be klined
<ojwb> trdracer420, that's just the way to get help round here
<dystopianray> don't use pre-release software if you don't know what you're doing
<gabriel__> i have one problem with ubuntu 7.10 and my notebook, because when i latch the notebook and open him, the mouse disappear
<trdracer420> ive had this problem with feisty fawn as well
<Odd-rationale> Hello! How do you install some Unsupported and/or experimental plugins for compiz-fusion? Thanks!
<trdracer420> so its not just this release
<saiyr3> has anyone noticed that the application switcher in compizconfig has a bad binding for switching to the previous window?
<tesko> here's what's broken for me http://pastebin.com/d7512bb
<AlienX_> saiyr3: you can always change the keybindings
<trdracer420> and i had this resolution thing fixed but then i rebooted and it went back to this pos of resolution i have now
<saiyr3> I had trouble setting it within compizconfig so I changed it in gconf-editor
<AlienX_> trdracer420: just edit your xorg.conf file and fix your resolution....
<saiyr3> but in the meantime I noticed that prev_key was set correctly to alt-shift-tab, but prev_button is the actual used entry
<trdracer420> AlienX_ ive tried and tried that.
<trdracer420> and i dont know how to configure that thing properly.
<AlienX_> trdracer420: dpkg-reconfigure --xserver-xorg
<trdracer420> scguy318 usually helps out a lot but hes not around
<trdracer420> ehh i think i just tried that...and nothing comes up for me
<AlienX_> trdracer420: did you run that in a terminal?
<AlienX_> you can't be in X
<trdracer420> dpkg-reconfigure --xserver-xorg <00
<trdracer420> i ran something else..im not sure what it was
<trdracer420> i was told it earlier by someone in here
<trdracer420> dpkg-reconfigure --default-priority  <000 is what i need
<ojwb> you don't want the "--"
<trdracer420> ok
<AlienX_> trdracer420: hit ctrl + alt + F1, login, type in sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure --xserver-xorg
<trdracer420> adjusted
<darkangel_> is the beta safe to install the website says so
<AlienX_> darkangel_: depends on your user level
<ojwb> and you want the RC at this point, not the beta
<trdracer420> AlienX_ huh??
<trdracer420> i will not remember the sudo blah
<AlienX_> trdracer420: do you own a pen?
<darkangel_> ive become pretty good with ubuntu
<trdracer420> yeah...
<notv> copy/paste works nicely too
<AlienX_> trdracer420: i suggest you use it
<ojwb> AlienX_, It's not "--xserver-xorg" surely?
<darkangel_> i just cant get the it to install i follow the website instructions but nothing
<ojwb> AlienX_, just "xserver-xorg"
<AlienX_> ojwb: dpkg-reconfigure --xserver-xorg
<AlienX_> ok, then xserver-xorg :oP
<trdracer420> ok done..well that --blah blah gives me opetions
<trdracer420> oh
<trdracer420> AlienX_ what will sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop get me?
<AlienX_> trdracer420: it'll stop your display manager
<AlienX_> and also, per ojwb the command is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<darkangel_> alienX_ i keep getting this error
<trdracer420> AlienX_ why do i want it to stop?
<darkangel_> warning: could not initiate dbus
<darkangel_> current dist not found in meta-release file
<AlienX_> darkangel_: what error
<ojwb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/RC says that nvidia now supports xrandr, but not at the same time as xinerama, which I've been using for ages to gets 2 screens (on the same card) as a single desktop
<ojwb> if I stop using xinerama, can I still get a single desktop?
<aaro1> I've had no success using the multiple monitor management tool with Gutsy on different cards from different vendors. Anyone out there have success using it?
<AlienX_> darkangel_: read the doc on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<darkangel_> alienX_ lol that where im at
<AlienX_> darkangel_: there's a whole section in there saying what to do if you get that message...
<darkangel_> i tried sudo nano /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release
<darkangel_> but theres nothing there before i put all the info and after i put the info same error
<RivaeAerya> is it safe to install KDE4 on a computer that NEEDS to be functional all the time and has Kubuntu Gutsy? and how can i remove it after i install it? is there any other way to try it out?
<AlienX_> darkangel_: you did a copy/paste and the formatting looks the same?
<darkangel_> yes
<gnomefreak> Flats: try using our repo instead of that one
<darkangel_> alienX is there another file i can try
<gnomefreak> we have wine in repos
<AlienX_> darkangel_: i'm really not sure to be honest.
<gnomefreak> Flats: hint the repo is a feisty repo so it wont upgrade it
<aaro1> I just installed wine. It was 0.9.46 instead of the current 0.9.47 release. Not sure there's a great deal of improvements in the .47 release
<Flats> Not sure what that means, I'm just doing an update-manager -c -d
<Flats> what should I do different?
<darkangel_> alienX what command do i do to make sure im curently updated (all updates for 7.04)
<gnomefreak> Flats: its an unifficial repo so it wont use it
<tesko> ojwb, whatever you told me to do with dpkg worked, i got fully updated
<gnomefreak> Flats: comment it out or use thier gutsy one if there is one. i would comment it out and try to upgrade than
<ojwb> tesko, glad to hear it
<AlienX_> darkangel_: apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade
<AlienX_> darkangel_: if it doesn't tell you anything, you're good.
<AlienX_> brb
<aaro1> I'm getting ready to test installing Office 2003 Professional with wine on Gutsy. Just for giggles.
<haffi> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu Gutsy rc-1, is there any way to enable compiz-fusion from a GUI? I have installed the nVidia drivers needed.
<AlienX_> aaro1: it won't work...you'll need something like crossover office
<cypherdelic> Thanks to Developers of Asterisk, Cedega, Compiz-Fusion, FreePBX, Gentoo, Trixbox, Ubuntu, VirtualBox and all the great stuff i've not mentioned. You really make my day. :)
<aaro1> Crossover uses regular wine underneath AFAIK. Why should it work there but not here?
<AlienX_> aaro1: it's a very tweaked version of wine...give it a shot but i doubt you'll get it to work :)
<gunashekar> wine is just an ingredient in the crossover cocktail!
<aaro1> AlienX: The install seems to be running fine. But that isn't surprising. The proof will be when I launch it. We'll see shortly
<AlienX_> :)
<cypherdelic> and VDR and WINE ;)
<aaro1> Looks like installation finished. No shortcut in the Wine menu.
<trdracer> well im back on feisty fawn and 1280 x 1024 does work.
<trdracer> well whenever the this bs here gets fixed i iwll go to it.
<aaro1> "Microsoft Office Word has not been installed for the current user. Please run setup to install the application."
<ISS_Student> Can anybody tell me which file I can check and how to modify it so I get my boot splash screen back
<AlienX_> ISS_Student: gdmsetup iirc
<niwt> I got rid of my bootsplash by editing grub/menu.lst
<niwt> unfortunately, I still can't see the boot messages
<AlienX_> niwt: you just removed 'splash' from the lines in grub right?
<ISS_Student> I want mine back I hate looking at a black screen
<niwt> I also removed "quiet"
<darkangel_> ugh i hate this damn thing \
<greg-g> I just noticed that I have libntfs-3g5 and 3g12 installed on this machine (installed at the Beta).  Is there a reason for the two, or should I remove 3g5 ?
<AlienX_> ISS_Student: oh, i thought you meant gdm....just type "splash" in the menu.list in all the perams
<AlienX_> s/menu.list/menu.lst
<niwt> AlienX: I changed it to #defoptions=vga=791
<aaro1> Hmmm. I wonder if winetools is a package
<warbisshop> MY compiz settings manager doesnt pop up anymore
<aaro1> !info winetools
<ubotu> Package winetools does not exist in gutsy
<warbisshop> anyone have an idea what might cause this
<aaro1> Great. That's needed it looks like in order to get it working
<AlienX_> warbisshop: what does it say when you try to run ccsm in a terminal?
<AlienX_> aaro1: apt-cache search wine :)
<warbisshop> AttributeError: 'compizconfig.Plugin' object has no attribute 'Initialized
<AlienX_> warbisshop: did you upgrade from feisty?
<warbisshop> no
<warbisshop> its a clean install
<aaro1> AlienX: Thanks. I knew there had to be such a tool. Still no dice on the winetools
<warbisshop> how i installed kiba doc aswell
<warbisshop> however*
<AlienX_> warbisshop: make sure you have these packages installed http://pastebin.ca/738728
<cypherdelic> BillyG@BilliesHomeframe$ sudo killall linux && sudo modprobe vista && ./vista-take-over-world
<cypherdelic> segmentation fault
<bardyr> heh
<warbisshop> how do i make that shure :s
<kevsthabest> hey guys. i cant seem to get compiz working in gusty. nvidia drivers installed but i keep getting white screen.
<kevsthabest> any suggestions?
<ojwb> I have the composite extension enabled, but trying to enable desktop effects just spins the cursor for a bit and pops up a dailog "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<ojwb> with no further information
<MTecknology> What's the development summit and canonical allhands?
<cypherdelic> DonBush@Whiteframe$ sudo falseflag --target $HOME --match 911 && sudo mount /dev/africom && sudo killall iran && dd if=/dev/america of=/dev/world && sudo killall rebels
<greg-g> Any clues on the libntfs-3g5 and 3g12 both being installed?  3g5 is no longer in the repos (according to synaptic) so I assume I can remove it?
<General_L> Anyone upgraded to 7.10 and uses an mobilephone (in this case sony ericsson k800i) as usb 3g modem with cabel? it worked fine in 7.04 but now it failes
<cypherdelic> segmentation fault
<mon^rch> openoffice.org just broke on me:/
<evilbelgian> what better ubuntu or pure debian
<ojwb> both are better
<aaro1> That's a coke vs pepsi kind of question
<kevsthabest> its all a matter of preference
<ojwb> and this isn't the place to get an unbiased answer either
<kevsthabest> the biggest difference is ubuntu is more bleeding edge then debian
<kevsthabest> from what i recall anyways
<ojwb> unless you're happy to run testing/unstable, which can be a bit too bleeding for some
<haffi> debian unstable is very bleeding edge
<evilbelgian> bleeding edge ??? ( this is the internet there is no such thing as unbiased here )
<niwt> yeah, debian is always behind the times with versions
<MTecknology> What's the Development Summit and the Canonical AllHands?
<MTecknology> I'm just curious if that changes the actual release CD or not
<ojwb> if you're running a desktop machine and want reasonably up-to-date stuff without much risk of random breakage, Ubuntu probably has the edge
<ojwb> MTecknology, no
<kevsthabest> MTecknology: its when the dev all meet to plan out the next release i believe
<ojwb> they're meetings
<MTecknology> ok
<kevsthabest> unless a really bad bug shows up that breaks everything.. gusty is still comming out on the 18(i think thats the date.. not really paying attention to the actual release date(
<evilbelgian> 18 is correct
<evilbelgian> i checked the site earlier
<niwt> on the ubuntuforums, posts regarding install problems are appearing about every five minutes - is that a normal rate?
<mon^rch> and my kde/gnome fonts are out of sync :/
<nosrednaekim> niwt: 0.o
<nosrednaekim> are they all similar
* nosrednaekim goes over to the forums
<Flats> I still cant seem to get past those two last links it's looking for when trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<aaro1> Ubuntu has its own visual experience along with (as I understand it) different default packages and tools. That along with the rapidly growing community greatly sets it apart from Debian. If the visuals in Ubuntu, the package defaults and the community appeal to you over Debian, then I guess Ubuntu is right for you.
<clusty> weird....
<kevsthabest> okay anyone here handy with compiz and nvidia could gimme a hand?
<bardyr> plus ubuntu has a less restrictive policy to restricted drivers
<clusty> amsn is complaining that its not translated in my language: ENGLISH...
<bardyr> kevsthabest, just ask the question
<Flats> Is there a way to stop the upgrade from trying to connect to a site?  Failed to fetch http://ntfs-3g.sitesweetsite.info/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Flats> Failed to fetch http://ntfs-3g.sitesweetsite.info/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main-all/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<clusty> bardyr: read my mind :D
<kevsthabest> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x2a001b5 can't be bound to texture < everytime i try loading compiz
<bjb1959> what is the easiest way to downgrade my nvidia drive to 100.14.09 to stop the random freeze issue caused by the new drivers
<aaro1> bardyr: I mentally included that fact in the "default packages and tools" part
<WorkingOnWise> kevstha00
<aaro1> although technically they aren't default
<aaro1> they are just available by default
<san|> why do video and opengl stuff (like goom) not work nicely with 7.10 ati open source drivers?
<san|> anything I can do about this?
<WorkingOnWise> bjb1959:  when did u install the new nvidia drivers?
<bjb1959> using the restricted drivers module in gutsy to install the glx-new module
<bjb1959> about 1 month ago
<aaro1> san| short term, no idea. Long term, the ATI drivers should get really nice as development documents are being released. As long as your chipset is included in the ones where information is being released by AMD
<WorkingOnWise> oh...I'm not having any problems at all on my Go 6100
<Flats> Is there a way to stop the upgrade from trying to connect to a site?  Failed to fetch http://ntfs-3g.sitesweetsite.info/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found then my upgrade bombs
<aaro1> No problems on GFX 5200
<WorkingOnWise> in fact, it works so well that my wife is green... she said she doesn't think it's fair that I always get the reallly good stuff.
<nosrednaekim> Flats: remove that repository line from your /etc/sources.list
<WorkingOnWise> She has the exact same laptop, just smaller display (her choice)! But she's on Vista
<Flats> thanks nosred
<aaro1> Vista? Hope you know a good divorce lawyer if you are making her use that
<Flats> I dont have an /etc/sources.list
<greg-g> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flats> ahh thanks greg-g
<greg-g> np
<nosrednaekim> sorry Flats
<WorkingOnWise> aaro1: lol. She's intimidated by Linux....but the more she uses Vista, the more she likes my laptop!
<WorkingOnWise> and she won't come over till the video on cbs.com and netflix both work as well as in Windows. sigh
<san|> aaro1: where can I see if they're working on my drivers?
<Jaymac> has anyone come up with a solution to fix NTFS partitions not auto-mounting yet?
<Jaymac> can't find anything on the forum
<aaro1> I just told my wife what she was going to be using and she didn't care so long as I would help her if she had problems. She's never had any although I had to teach her how to burn a CD--once. Except for slow learners, I think the "re-train" argument is a bit overblown
<aaro1> She even figured out how to personalize her desktop without any help on my part
<nucco> hey, anyone here able to get gutsy to boot on a hp nx9420?
<robtaylor> my gf has veen using ubuntu for a couple of years now, but for some reason evince is really messing up printing pdfs atm, which is driving her crazy
<Flats> woo hooo Finally upgrading has begun...
<Flats> thanks all
<Flats> I thinkl
<robtaylor> that and that abiword prints documents offset by an inch at the top, and that openoffice's UI sucks
<robtaylor> :/
<anolis> my nautilus has died, i was wondering if anyone can help me diagnose/resolve this issue, no desktop icons/background can't browse folders
<aaro1> I haven't tried Symphony yet (is it available for Linux?). But I agree--OO.o UI is not that great. Sun needs to get over the fact and do something about it
<bardyr> Sun needs to release OO to the community
<aaro1> Among other things
<Brucevdk> anolis: is it still running?
<anolis> yes, but i tried restarting x
<anolis> lemme kill it
<Brucevdk> anolis: nautilus -q will quit without restarting automatically if it still responds, otherwise you'll have to manually (p)kill it
<WorkingOnWise> aaro1: the big issue I have always had is my day-to-day apps not working in Windows. Until OO 2, There was no reasonable replacement for MS Office, and even with Evolution, there is no reasonable replacement for Outlook if you are a real power-user.
<joebobjoe> hey guys
<joebobjoe> i'm new to the opensource os
<nucco> joebobjoe: and you chose a pre-release version of ubuntu?
<anolis> hmm now this is interesting, hl2.exe and Steam.exe are still running even though i logged out and back in they are defunct, i imagine i will goto init 1 then back to 5
<Jaymac> joebobjoe, if you're new you should probably be in #ubuntu using 7.04 :)
<aaro1> I can't get Evolution connected to Exchange 2007 atm. Allegedly, I can install some extra stuff to make that happen, but as of right now, I don't consider Evolution any sort of Outlook replacement right now
<nosrednaekim> joebobjoe: hey... hows it going?
<WorkingOnWise> The solution for me to be able to stay in Linux was VirtualBox. I can now run my Windows apps in Ubuntu, and except for 3d windows only apps, I lose Nothing now...but man does it take a ton of processing power! It wasn't possible till this year.
<anolis> brb
<aaro1> VirtualBox runs an instance of Windows underneath?
<WorkingOnWise> Evolution rocks for the average Outlook user.
<nosrednaekim> aaro1: it can
<WorkingOnWise> Yes it does.
<aaro1> Is it an RDP solution or a seamless application type solution (i.e. Parallels)
<anolis> steam and hl2 are still defunct, how do i kill these runaway processes?
<aaro1> scratch RDP and replace with virtual desktop
<WorkingOnWise> I have Windows XP running now so I can use Outlok 2007 and Business Contact Manager, and I'm in Ubuntu
<WorkingOnWise> aaro1: it is a vm, but I'd say 85% performance of native.
<bardyr> WorkingOnWise, enable KVM, i havent had any performance problems with Virtualbox
<bardyr> but im on a 1.8 dual core amd x2 tl-56
<WorkingOnWise> there is a mode that makes it seem like you are running your apps nativly in Linux...
<aaro1> I'm not asking my question well. Does it offer back-end transparency? Think Citrix remote applications
<aaro1> No desktop within a desktop kind of thing
<bardyr> aaro1, it has RDP support
<nosrednaekim> bardyr: same hardware....it even runs vista decently.
<bardyr> aaro1, and does not need X
<WorkingOnWise> bardyr: it's enabled. I only have 1GB of ram, so I can only give the vm 512. With Office 2007, 512 is the painful bare minimum!
<bardyr> yea
<bardyr> i have 2 gigs so theres no problem
<bardyr> as long as i dont run vista :)
<WorkingOnWise> bardyr: lol!
<WorkingOnWise> bardyr: VB doesnt need X?!
<bardyr> nope
<genii> Will gutsy have cipux?
<bardyr> WorkingOnWise, VboxManage startvm name --type vrdp :)
<bardyr> WorkingOnWise, and i think the rdp is a little faster then with the GUI
<WorkingOnWise> aaro1: the last time I played with citrix remote apps was  maybe 4 years ago. VB is Much better
<WorkingOnWise> so I could start a vm even if x was wounded?
<newnick> hi im trying to get my wireless card working again...it was working before i upgraded to 7.10 and now it wont show up in the gui network tool, or iwconfig or ifconfig. if i do "sudo lshw -C network" it shows up but nowhere else. thanks
<bardyr> newnick, what card?
<bardyr> newnick, and did you check the restricted manager?
<newnick> bardyr its a siemens speedstream 802.11b, and its not restricted
<genii> Since no webmin now and cipux appears to be Debian maintainer's choice (per http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-edu@lists.debian.org/msg08836.html) will this soon be ported?
<newnick> according to the help and support if it shows up in sudo lshw -C network then the driver is installed, but the support page makes no mention of what to do if it shows up there and not in ifconfig
<nibsa1242b> it there a way to force an upgrade using a cd or dvd only? I'm doing the method from the alternative-cd & I told it not to check the internet for updates and its still using the internet. My internet connection is jittery and unreliable and I'd rather it not use it.
<bardyr> newnick, check dmesg
<Pseudoryx>  Hi everyone, I'm currently using gutsy server edition, running DWM as windows manager, does anyone know how to display the output from "Htop" apps on background mode, and blend it on top of Wallpaper? (in Xinitrc)???
<nareshov> any idea when 2.6.23 is coming?
<mc44> nareshov: in gutsy? never...
<nareshov> :O
<newnick> bardyr what in dmesg am i looking for?
<gnomefreak> nareshov: it wont be in gutsy
<Pseudoryx>  Hi everyone, I saw in some distro such as Knoppix or Puppy Linux, there is realtime CPU usage text displace on top of Wallpaper (similar with Gkrell), does anyone know how to do that by displaying the output of TOP ontop of wallpaper ( by load it up in xinitrc ?)
<nareshov> well, my hda-intel seems to be working only with the module in 6.23 :| (I compiled it myself today, the wireless firmware isn't available, so..)
<riotkittie> Pseudoryx: conky
<nosrednaekim> nareshov: compiled your own kernel?
<nareshov> yeah
<AlienX_> it's not hard :)
<Pseudoryx>  {riotkittie}: can you show me how to that?
<nosrednaekim> nareshov: cool. well, you SHOULD just be able to use that then..
<nareshov> hmm :|
<Pseudoryx>  {riotkittie}: how should I load conky in xinitrc
<kitche> Pseudoryx: install conky and just put conky & in your .xinitrc
<joebobjo1> hey guys, i need some help, for some reason ubuntu starts in low graphics mode
<Pseudoryx>  {riotkittie}: thx
<gunashekar> naresh: is there a howto on that specific to #ubuntu?
<kitche> Pseudoryx: or exec conky | dwm
<lee98632> hello
<nibsa1242b> Is there a way to upgrade only from the CD/DVD? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades says you can use the alternate CD/DVD, however, when you follow the instructions it still connects to the internet.
<nareshov> gunashekar, yeah, saw it on a ubuntu wiki page
<nareshov> give me a sec
<lee98632> eh question if we have the beta version how do we upgrade it?
<nosrednaekim> nibsa1242b: probably because you installed extra software.
<nosrednaekim> lee98632: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<lee98632> ty
<nibsa1242b> nosrednaekim: is there a way to tell it not to bother with the extra software and update later? for example, if someone didn't have internet could they just leave the extra software at their current versions until after the upgrade? Or alternatively, is there a link to the Alternative DVD, since that might have more packages on it? I can only seem to find the Alternative CD. Its incredibly slow doing the network upgrade (I'm averaging around ~30-50
<nibsa1242b> kb/s) wheras I can bit torrent an image at >300kb/s.
<nosrednaekim> That would PROBABLY break things.
<nosrednaekim> there is no alternative cd
<nosrednaekim> *dvd
<lee98632> is taht all in one line? nosrednaekia?
<nibsa1242b> nosrednaekim: ok, well I don't want to break anything. I guess I just wait for a day and hope it works this time. Last time it timed out and I had to start over.
<nosrednaekim> ah
<hdoria> anyone runing wine + gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> leeyeah
<nosrednaekim> lee98632: yeah, one line
<andy_1> can someone tell me if gutsy is better than fiesty\
<nosrednaekim> andy_1: it will be when it is all realsed
<andy_1> is there any digital camera support
<nibsa1242b> hdoria: I have wine + gusty running on my other machine.
<hdoria> nibsa1242b, my computer crashs everytime wine tries to create the wineprefix
<hdoria> do you know what can be wrong?
<nibsa1242b> andy_1: any digital camera I've ever used worked fine with Ubuntu
<andy_1> I have 3 that I can't get to work
<andy_1> I use fiesty as of right now
<lee98632> eh I am getting this line 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lee98632> nosrednaekim does this mean that I am already upgrad4ed?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... that means you are all updated
<nibsa1242b> andy_1: mine always auto mount and pop up showing the contents of the camera (over USB)... digital video was a bit harder but I figured that out as well
<lee98632> ergles ok restarting then
<lee98632> crossing my fingers
<nibsa1242b> hdoria: I have no idea, it seemed to "just work" for me
<ReL1K> anyone get weird characters when they paste sometimes? looks like chinese characters or something?
<nibsa1242b> hdoria: about the only thing I use wine for on that machine is IEs 4 Linux though...
<hdoria> thats what i need wine for
<silent> no one having problems with yesterday's batch of updates I hope
<mon^rch> i sure am
<gunashekar> silent: no problems : the original problems remain unchanged though
<dougb> is there a new feature in gusty to make it easy to create an account for a samba shared folder?
<ReL1K> so noones having issues where they copy and paste something and it turns up to be chinese characters? :P
<silent> dougb, sudo apt-get install swat
<silent> ReL1K, are people having that issue?
<ReL1K> i am
<ReL1K> im not sure if anyone else is
<silent> ReL1K, well, good luck with that
<ReL1K> basically if i copy and paste something, it'll work sometimes, others it posts very strange chinese characters
<ReL1K> silent, you rock at helping!
<nibsa1242b> hdoria: have you checked your repositories? I used to grab wine straight from "wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty", (which is where IEs4Linux tells you to get it from) but I disabled that before I updated to gusty
<silent> ReL1K, it's what I do best
<hdoria> nibsa1242b, i got from the wine website
<silent> ReL1K, you could always try a sudo apt-get --reinstall install xorg
<hdoria> directly
<kitche> ReL1K: sounds like a UTF-8 issue
<prakriti> i lost my network applet/ wifi-browser tool on my bar
<prakriti> and the network monitor tool looks the same but isn't
<winbond> i need a icon pack for dolphin, and a login screen replacement, can someone give me some links?
<prakriti> how do I get it back?
<gunashekar> ReL1K: do you have asian language installed ?
<silent> prakriti, sudo apt-get install network-manager
<ReL1K> gunashekar: i have a default install, nothing else installed
<silent> then add the icons by right clicking and hitting add to panel
<ReL1K> lemme check a peek
<prakriti> network-manager is already the newest version.
<nibsa1242b> hdoria: I'd recommend removing the version you got from the wine website and using the package manager to install it. That is how its setup for me, and it works fine.
<edsiper> what's the real reason about why I can't do a 'cat /proc/1/maps' ??, maps has 444
<prakriti> silent : but I only have network monitor in my progs to add
<hdoria> nibsa1242b, didint work. could it be a dri problem?
<silent> dont use the wine repositories unless you absolutely need to.. and even then, disable the ubuntu reps beforehand
<silent> there are some interesting incompatibility issues
<silent> prakriti, you should have a notification area you can add
<silent> add/configure it
<gunashekar> silent: An incompatibility or an issue is distressing for a user and interesting for a developer
<silent> apparently the notification area was coded by the guys over at redhat
<ReL1K> gunashekar: only have english installed
<lee98632> well, i half of the ati drivers working lol, i just don't have the ati catylysst no more lol
<d4rk> Hi! Anyone know why libcdio-dev in gutsy is still version 0.76 (2 years old) instead of 0.78 (1 year old) ? Thx!
<prakriti> hrm
<prakriti> I have the notification area
<prakriti> on my bar
<silent> gunashekar, when you apt-get install xwine it uninstalls wine and if you install wine it uninstalls xwine.. and when you run xwine it complains about not having wine ;P it's kinda funny what can happen mixing repos
<prakriti> amarok shows up in it
<nibsa1242b> hdoria: I don't know,.
<hdoria> im going to try. thank anyway nibsa1242b :)
<silent> prakriti, try the online help
<nibsa1242b> hdoria: sorry I couldn't help more
<silent> on the right-click menu
<AngryElf> gusty upgrade process .... "Access to this internal disk is restricted to system administrators...." please enter password -- how vague and obscure, sounds sketchy to me
<hdoria> no problem man. thats a strange problem
<winbond> d4rk, maybe they missed it, submit a bug?
<silent> AngryElf, by installing Microsoft software you agree to the terms listed below.... sounds sketchy to me
<joebobjoe> hey guys, i'm having a graphics driver problem...can anyone private chat me and help?
<d4rk> knix, thx winbond
<silent> joebobjoe, !ask
<AngryElf> silent: yea but they dont ask for my password in obscure terms either
<silent> errr !ask | joebobjoe
<gunashekar> ReL1K: just shut down and restart after a while , i had a similar problem ( the garbage though was in english)
<joebobjoe> i cant seem to find the right driver
<Yexo77> I'm using gutsy with compiz. The logout screen should have a transparant background but instead it has a black background with white lines on it. I get that same image when I try to rotate the cube (should also be transparant when rotating). Anyone has any ideas?
<MessiahAngel> hi all
<silent> joebobjoe, what card?
<ReL1K> gunashekar: if  i reboot it fixes it for awhile, but reappears
<joebobjoe> well, i have it, i just dotn know how to configure the xorg.conf file
<ReL1K> cant figure out whats causing it
<silent> AngryElf, why didn't you sudo the upgrade?
<joebobjoe> the xorg.conf file stuff is confusing moi
<silent> AngryElf, it's probably just a superuser requirement
<lee98632> whats better genome or XFC?
<AngryElf> silent: I did sudo the upgrade, that's why it's weird :)
<silent> lee98632, gnome or xfce?
<silent> AngryElf, hmm
<nibsa1242b> joebobjoe: what graphics hardware do you have?
<silent> AngryElf, pastebin it
<lee98632> yea
<AngryElf> eh, i canceled it
<gunashekar> ReL1K: I am non technical but it went off after i disabled compiz ,
<MessiahAngel> guys i have a pb with my RAID 0 and Gutsy...
<silent> joebobjoe, lspci and find your graphics display device
<AngryElf> i just wanted to see if anyone else saw it
<joebobjoe> i am usign a TNT 2 graphics card
<MessiahAngel> anyone knows how gutsy is managing raid
<joebobjoe> from like 5 years ago
<ReL1K> gunashekar: could be compiz, ill keep it off see how it works with that
<ReL1K> thanks for the tip
<Pici> AngryElf: What are you upgrading from and what tool are you using?
<silent> joebobjoe, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<silent> i think
<joebobjoe> ok
<joebobjoe> any repo's i need?
<silent> should be in default
<AngryElf> Pici: feisty to gutsy
<AngryElf> sudo update-manager -d
<AngryElf> gotta reboot! :)
<lee98632> oooohh we have 2 days left lol...
<silent> lee98632, i didn't wait... :/ installed a few days ago
<lee98632> that i dint know
<lee98632> ahh
<silent> I'll have to upgrade to 8 soon ;P
<prakriti> Ahhh there we go: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager" fixed it
<lee98632> eh how come the :(
<silent> prakriti, that makes sense
<silent> should have thought of that
<silent> prakriti, apt-get --reinstall install network-manager would have worked too
<lee98632> so silent what you are saying is that it already came out o is coming out?
<silent> lee98632, I'm running the pre-release version
<lee98632> ohhhhh ok...me too
<silent> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<silent> yeah, it's basically the release version minus a few final updates
<nibsa1242b> yep, why wait? I've got it running on my laptop and I'm upgrading my main machine right now. This time I'm smart and upgraded my UPS, when I upgraded last time my power went out and fixing that was painful.
<lee98632> only on a 64 bit machine
<MessiahAngel> anyone knows how gutsy manage raid ?
<silent> MessiahAngel, no
<lee98632> oooooo that would be painfull
<silent> nibsa1242b, I use a laptop now for most things... no need for a ups when I have a battery
<lee98632> ok well Ihave half of my ati driver working, the important half at least I don't have the catylyst yet
<MessiahAngel> the thing is i did the upgrade from feisty and grub won't start cuz my boot partition is not the right one it seems
<lee98632> well i am going to play witht the drivers lol
<silent> lee98632, you can install the drivers from the ati site, i believe they add the control panel
<nosrednaekim> lee98632: search for "fglrx"
<lee98632> heck its raining dogs alseep and I am bord
<silent> but there may be an ubuntu package for it
<nosrednaekim> lee98632: oh wait..are you on 64 bit?
<lee98632> that I am
<lee98632> heehee also have ascript to revise the fire fox
<silent> lee98632, sweet jesus why?
<nosrednaekim> lee98632: ah... well no control center for you then.
<lee98632> because its more stable...and I edit video lol
<nosrednaekim> unless you want to install some 32 bit libs..etc.
<silent> lee98632, you EDIT VIDEO? SWEET JESUS WHY?
<lee98632> I don't hae the issue s tht I have with the 32
<silent> :P
<nosrednaekim> heh
<lee98632> because I like I might be revolluntering for KLTV lol
<silent> opposite for me... in 32 i don't have the issues present in 64 bit
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:PriceChild] : Home of the Gutsy Gibbon" | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | This channel is for Gutsy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty join #ubuntu | Remember Gutsy still has bugs, so please file them as you find them | This channel is for support, "is it out yet" questions etc. in #ubuntu-release party please.
<lee98632> heehee I also like to render 3d
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<silent> lee98632,  get into movie production
<lee98632> hehee, well if they ever get something that is runable on linux I will
<Pici> PriceChild: fyi, you're missing the second dash in #ubuntu-release-party
<silent> GUISE MY WARTY INSTALL SAYS I NEED TO UPDATE
<Balachmar> Hi, I was just wondering if I could change the settings of the visual effect besides off, normal and extreme (or whatever it is called)
<silent> custom
<nibsa1242b> silent: I enjoy the storage space I have on my desktop, and the graphics power. Besides, I'm connected to the internet over a microwave link so that, as well as my wireless router, are connected to the UPS. I can run for ~45min without power on my desktop, happily connected to the internet. That and I like the voltage regulation, the power in my area is highly subject to over & undervoltages.
<lee98632> ok how's this for an asnswer...i like to be ...different lol
<silent> Balachmar, system > preferences > appearance
<lee98632> thats why i am running 64 bit
<joebobjoe> silent: i just tried that sudo nvidia thing, it installed, but the driver doesnt wrok
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:PriceChild] : Home of the Gutsy Gibbon" | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | This channel is for Gutsy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty join #ubuntu | Remember Gutsy still has bugs, so please file them as you find them | This channel is for support, "is it out yet" questions etc. in #ubuntu-release-party please.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Pici, woo thanks
<silent> nibsa1242b, I run a server on a ups so I can have access to over 1TB of space from any machine in my house
<lee98632> heehee and i like the attenin i get when some one sees a 64 bit using flash and java lol
<silent> but yeah, the graphics power is good for the gaming... but I rarely do that anymore
<nosrednaekim> lee98632: thats nothin with gutsy its one command!
<silent> a little bioshock here and there
<lee98632> lol
<Gribbles> Anybody else having horrible stability problems with nVidia restricted drivers?
<joebobjoe> YES!!!!
<nosrednaekim> Gribbles: heard some complaints..
<silent> lee98632, I suspect 64 bit ubuntu would have an easier way to get 64 bit java/flash working, but I'm too lazy... I'll wait for native to come out
<joebobjoe> i tried to use them, but now im in low graphics mode
<lee98632> well hmm its calledgutsy...right....so ..i decided to get gutsy
<silent> Gribbles, worse than in windows? certainly not
* silent bsods
<lee98632> yeah, i am just messing around until native comes out
<Gribbles> silent: I can't go 5 minutes on the nvidia driver without a hard freeze :(
<silent> Gribbles, ew... try the nv drivers for now until a new release
<san|> nouveaux?
<silent> Gribbles, or get the latest drivers from nvidia.com and install them
<silent> san|, new?
<lee98632> ok now for the first trial test...the woble
<silent> english is so much more efficient than french
<joebobjoe> can anyone help me install the latest drivers?
<Gribbles> silent: yeah, that's what I'm doing, it sucks though because the nv driver can't properly support my older monitor so my refresh rate is seizurerific :(
<Gribbles> silent: I tried that and it TOTALLY screwed up my system, it wouldn't even boot
<silent> Gribbles, you sure? try messing around with modelines
<Gribbles> silent: how do you do that?
<silent> Gribbles, it'll take some reading and more explanation than I'm willing to give
<silent> google it
<Gribbles> ok thanks
<nibsa1242b> silent: if I could figure out where to purchase a mini pci card that was guaranteed to work with Ubuntu I'd use my laptop more. However, as it is, it only really gets used when I away from home since I'd rather not drag cables all over the house. [I have a BCM4318 rev 02]  I got it to work once after about 60hrs of playing with a long time ago, but then my laptop harddrive died on me. I wanted to back stuff up, but I was having trouble finding a goo
<silent> basically its a way to customize monitor settings using various values for things
<nibsa1242b> d backup solution. I've tried to make it work again, but eventually I just gave up.
<Gribbles> oh ok
<silent> nibsa1242b, you're in need of a new laptop
<lee98632> hmm i am missing the composite extensions lol
<silent> go lenovo
<vixyfox> Hello all, question for you all. I have an AMD 64 x2 processor... but I have currently installed 7.10 x86 version... should I be using the x64 version or does it matter? Or which runs better and has better support?
<silent> or hp
<silent> 32 better support, 64 better performance
<silent> been that way for a long time
<silent> in any operating system
<lee98632> lol they need to combine the 2 lol
<nosrednaekim> vixyfox: 32 bit is ussually a but easier
<silent> I know what I'm doing and I run 32 bit... cause I like things to just work
<lee98632> i like  difficult lol
<nibsa1242b> nah, just a mini-pci card... the laptop is pretty much fine otherwise as it does everything I want it to do other then connect over wireless...
<silent> sure.. I could spend an hour searching for ways to install 32-bit native software on a 64-bit install... but why bother?
<vixyfox> I'm having difficulties with it though.. I can't install the flash player on it saying that the installer doesn't support the 86_64 that I have installed... and I can't run Secondlife... which is supposed to just... run lol
<silent> :P
<nosrednaekim> vixyfox: seems you are running x86_64 then...
<silent> vixyfox, if you're new to ubuntu, just get 32 bit... messing with flash on 64 will make you want to hurt something
<gunashekar> ReL1K: any luck?
<silent> and will give you a bad outlook on ubuntu in general
<vixyfox> nosrednaekim: That was the only option available to me to download though was the x86_64 version
<Pete_^> Does anyone else here have a bluetooth adapter and a bluetooth phone?
<vixyfox> other than the pure 64 bit versions
<silent> I have a bluetooth adapter, but no phone
<nosrednaekim> vixyfox: eh... where did you DL it from?
<vixyfox> nosrednaekim: Ubuntu's website
<Pete_^> Ah, It seems incoming file transfer connections are dropped instantly ( may well be linked with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/148712 )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148712 in gnome-bluetooth "Gusty: Not seeing bluetooth services even after pairing" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi just cannot get ndiswrapper to load on my 7.10 amd64 system, I have an HP laptop and it just will not load ndiswrapper properly, I can do ndiswrapper -l and it finds my card and all but it never loads properly so the card is never an available option in network manager or for iwlist scanning, any ideas?
<nibsa1242b> back when I experimented with 64 bit I figured out how to install 32bit firefox and then it worked... of course whats the point of running 64 bit if you end up installing 32bit versions of almost everything you use on a daily basis anyway...
<nosrednaekim> vixyfox: don't worry about the thing saying "for AMD processors" the x86  for intel processors" cd also works
<Pete_^> Although I can see services..
<lee98632> hehehe Hey I got caaty up and running lol
<vixyfox> nosrednaekim: I will have to check again and see if I can just get the x86 version then
<Redhammer_the_Ol> fyi had same problem with gutsy i386
<lee98632> yeppers I have catylyst up and running
<lee98632> my drivers are complete
<vixyfox> nosrednaekim: Hmmm.... that is confusing... concidering there is no x86_64 version available on the site to get 7.10 gutsy
<ezzieyguywu1> is there a solution yet for suspend with fglrx driver?
<san|> the radeon driver? ;)
<ezzieyguywu1> san: yes
<jager> Marvell 88W8335 wifi in gutsy, ndiswrapper shows the xp driver is installed but the network managers doesn't see it, what might my next step be?
<nibsa1242b> ezzieyguywu1: I don't believe so. However, the next version of the fglrx driver is supposed to be out real soon now and should hopefully fix it.
<nosrednaekim> vixyfox: just AMD64?
<ezzieyguywu1> so, anyone getting suspend to work with ATI video card?
<lee98632> Ant-Aliasing is at 6x :(
<ezzieyguywu1> nibsa: thanks
<nosrednaekim> ezzieyguywu1: using which driver? the proprietary one?
<lee98632> yes
<ezzieyguywu1> nosred: i believe i'm using fglrx
<vixyfox> nosrednaekim: On the site there are 2 available. One for the 64, one for intels/x86.... which I don't understand why that message came up
<vixyfox> Nor why I am having so many difficulties
<ezzieyguywu1> i've tried using uswsusp but for some reason gutsy doesn't find the s2ram command
<nosrednaekim> yah... get the intels/x86
<lee98632> anisotropic is at 16x :(
<Laser87> Hi!
<nosrednaekim> ezzieyguywu1: yeah... its failing for me as well,using the open source driver works though.
<lee98632> 8 bit buffer Over lay opperational :(
<ezzieyguywu1> nosrednaikim: i just install that one by removing fglrx through the restricted drivers manager?
<lee98632> oops those were supose to be smileys lol
<ezzieyguywu1> lee: look like smilees to me :-)
<lee98632> heehee
<silent> I'm gonna try installing a 2.2 kernel on gutsy.... boot for the errorz
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nibsa1242b> ezzieyguywu1: I read through the bug report on the fglrx driver & suspend last night. Basically it has something to do with a kernel change that the current fglrx driver doesn't like. The options are to not use fglrx, not try to suspend, wait for ATI to fix the problem, or compile your own kernel and hope it works.
<silent> KERNEL PANIC
<nosrednaekim> ezzieyguywu1: correct
<jager> oo
<lee98632> well I be a cat ion a hot tin ruff theses drivers just falt want nothing to with kubuntu
<AngryElf> when I run "compiz" at the command line I get Checking for Xgl: Not present -- any ideas?
<ezzieyguywu1> nibsa: thanks
<nosrednaekim> AngryElf: ATI?
<ezzieyguywu1> nored: would that disable 3d graphics?
<AngryElf> nosrednaekim: yes
<san|> ezzieyguywu1: it works with the open sorce radeon driver
<nosrednaekim> ezzieyguywu1: possibly, yes, depending on your card
<nosrednaekim> AngryElf: you need xgl
<ezzieyguywu1> angry: sudo apt-get x-server[something or other]  (?)
<ezzieyguywu1> ok, will try brb
<vixyfox> nosrednaekim: Hmmm I checked the one I had downloaded... it was the i386 version.... *is really confused now*
<nosrednaekim> waaa? do a "uname -a" for me pls.
<nibsa1242b> ezzieyguywu1: look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121653 for further details about the issue... note most people who tried to recompile the kernel said it caused issues for them.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121653 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[gutsy]  fglrx breaks over suspend/resume" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<vixyfox> nosrednaekim: Me?
<nosrednaekim> yeah vixyfox
<vixyfox> nosrednaekim: One moment, gotta get bakc into it x.x
<nosrednaekim> ok
<AngryElf> nosrednaekim: I do, but when I log into the XGL session (from my feisty setup) I got this info popup telling me not to :(
<nosrednaekim> AngryElf: just log into your normal session. I think XGL will start automatically in gutsy.
<nosrednaekim> no need for a special session
<Redhammer_the_Ol> I see jager has/had similar question to mine, anybody got any ideas on how to ensure ndiswrapper is loaded properly ?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(nosrednaekim/#ubuntu+1) vixyfox: ah ok,  well, then you can increase it to about 20 gigs. / is where all your programs are housed,which. unless you are loading alot of games, shouldn't require over 10 gigs.
(jewbilee/#ubuntu+1) it seems like whenever Unbuntu updates, my /boot/grub/menu.lst file gets changed and everytime i boot up afterward I have to change the harddrive, partition information.  how can i stop this?
(nosrednaekim/#ubuntu+1)  /home is where you keep all your files, which should be as big as you can make it.
(vixyfox/#ubuntu+1) nosrednaekim: If I am going to be loading lot's of games, what is the biggest / can be?
(nibsa1242b/#ubuntu+1) vixyfox: if you choose to have a /boot partition, make sure you make it big there have been issues lately with ubuntu wanting 50MB or more free on /boot to upgrade
(Arenlor/#ubuntu+1) jewbilee I have the same issue, only it removes the noapic to the end of it every time
(nosrednaekim/#ubuntu+1) vixyfox: as big as you want it to be.
(stefg/#ubuntu+1) vixyfox: a standard install uses 2 GB... so *everything* in ubuntu doesn't use more than 8 or 10 GB. the most spaceconsuming things are usually games, which lve in /home/username dir when you use wine or stuff
<vixyfox> They will go in /home/username when using Wine?
<jewbilee> Arenlor: it sets my root from (hd0, 1) back to (hd1, 1)
<stefg> vixyfox: right .. wine has a .wine-dir in your /home
<Arenlor> jewbilee, I'll check and see if it's a known bug
<jewbilee> arenlor: awesome
<vixyfox> So then I could still just keep / as 10 to 15 gigs?
<stefg> vixyfox: i have 7,5 G and use arounf half of it
<Brucevdk> stefg: I already have 9.3 and don't have everything (by far) installed
<nosrednaekim> vixyfox: no.. if you have that much space, make it a good 20 just in case.
<vixyfox> stefg: Okay Nosrednaekim: Okay that makes sense
<fiXXXerMe1> If i install the RC now, and then do an apt-get upgrade on release day, would it be the same thing as installing the release?
<nosrednaekim> I have a 30gig / and am using 5G
<stefg> Brucevdk: how did you manage /that/ ?
<joebobjoe> stefg: i am no longer in low graphics mode
<joebobjoe> stefg: the nvidia driver works
<stefg> joebobjoe: nice, so it fixed itself ?
<joebobjoe> i guess so
<nosrednaekim> fiXXXerMe1: yup
<joebobjoe> should i enable the accelerator in restricted manager?
<stefg> joebobjoe: i think it's already activated
<vixyfox> If I'm making / is it primary or logical?
<joebobjoe> its not in use
<vixyfox> actually, same question could be made for swap and home
<ezzieyguywuf> ok, update in case anyone cares (:-)) tried suspend with fglrx active and xgl off and xgl does not seem to be the problem b/c it still did not work
<fiXXXerMe1> thanks nosrednaekim
<joebobjoe> stefg: its enabled but not in use
<Brucevdk> stefg: just ran the graphical du, seems I have at least 3.7G as apt cache :)
<stefg> joebobjoe: ok, so activate and reboot once more (system will ask for that)
<nosrednaekim> vixyfox: err.... how many windows partitions do you have?
<ezzieyguywuf> when fglrx was nt active it worked great, so does that sitll make it a kernel problem?
<nosrednaekim> ezzieyguywuf: ok.. good to know
<vixyfox> nosrednaekim: Just one
<nosrednaekim> ezzieyguywuf: not sure..
<vixyfox> located at /media/hda1
<nosrednaekim> vixyfox: make them promary then
<joebobjoe> stefg: its already activated
<nibsa1242b> vixyfox: esp if your /var is mounted on root... you need to be careful I had an issue where some log files filled up my / and I couldn't boot. I highly recommend putting /var on its own partition
<ezzieyguywuf> nosred: i think its just a driver issue
<nosrednaekim> ezzieyguywuf: could be
<ezzieyguywuf> any idea why s2ram is not recognized when uswsusp is installed?
<Amaranth> ezzieyguywuf: Because it doesn't exist
<Amaranth> ezzieyguywuf: It is not included in Ubuntu because it does not integrate with our suspend setup
<ezzieyguywuf> amaranth: how can it not exist if i've installed it?
<stefg> Brucevdk: ok, that's just ... errr.... stupid.. sudo apt-get clean, or put /var/cache/apt/archives to another partition (like i do)
<Amaranth> ezzieyguywuf: s2ram doesn't, uswsusp does
<Amaranth> ezzieyguywuf: it just has s2disk and s2both
<ezzieyguywuf> amaranth: so you mean its not included in gutsy, b/c in feisty i had s2ram
<Amaranth> ezzieyguywuf: Right
<Brucevdk> stefg: well I might want to do something with some of these packages, so not that stupid. Anyways, why bother moving it to a seperate partition?
<WorkingOnWise> what are the most functional apps to use for suspend and hibernate with Nvidia Go 6100?
<joebobjoe> stefg: i am restarting
<ezzieyguywuf> amaranth: so s2both is supposed to work pretty good? how bout with fglrx driver?
<Amaranth> ezzieyguywuf: apparently suspend and resume is broken with fglrx?
<stefg> Brucevdk: to not delete the cache if reinstalling. BTW sudo apt-get autoclean does only the outdated stuff
<AngryElf> so my setup is fglrx + dual-head -- after much screwing around I've gotten the monitors mirrored w/ Compiz enabled -- but if I try using screens and graphics to turn the second monitor into an extended desktop all hell breaks loose -- has anyone gotten this setup working correctly?
<ezzieyguywuf> amaranth: yea. i was hoping that since in feisty uswsusp helped, maybe in gutsy it would be the same case
<AngryElf> ...right now screen and graphics thinks that the second monitor is "disabled" despite it actually being a mirror right now
<nosrednaekim> AngryElf: go to #ubuntu-effects
<Amaranth> ezzieyguywuf: afaik s2ram doesn't do anything you can't do with our suspend system
<Amaranth> nosrednaekim: ...
<Amaranth> nosrednaekim: #ubuntu-effects is 1) For compiz and 2) Dead
<lgespee> I have a new Dell PC, which has no PS/2 ports anymore, only USB, I have the USB keyboard (with cable) connected to the machine, but I can't use it in the bootmenu of the LiveCD, however in 7.04 it did work in the bootmenu
<Amaranth> AngryElf: Blame Xgl, I guess
<ezzieyguywuf> amaranth: ok, thanks for the info. i though that s2ram was a user-something or other while the system suspend had to do with kernel (i'm not entirely clear on the specifics as you can see)
<Amaranth> AngryElf: Xgl + dual monitors either works or it doesn't, I haven't seen someone have it start out not working and end up with it working
<tharun> I have been trying to use dasher 4.6.0 from the repos with Kubuntu gutsy, but it crashes every time I try to change the language from the settings. Also, it gets stuck once it goes past a certain number of letters. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Brucevdk> stefg: autoclean did clear out a lot, I wonder, updates aren't cached?
<Arenlor> Amaranth you have any idea about menu.lst being changed on every update, the one guy has his HDD posistion changed and I have the noapic removed
<stefg> Brucevdk: autoclean looks at the recent package list and only deletes, whot is no longer in the repos
<joebobjoe> stefg: argh, i now cannot chose a high screen rez
<stefg> !fixres | joebobjoe:
<Amaranth> Arenlor: You're not editing menu.lst properly
<ubotu> joebobjoe:: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jewbilee> Amaranth: it happens to me as well, my partitions are changed everytime it updates
<Amaranth> Arenlor: If you pay attention to what it says it tells you it gets wiped out on every kernel update
<jurp5> how to delete kubuntu-desktop with dependencies
<Amaranth> jewbilee: You too
<joebobjoe> stefg: this happens i guess, when i enable that restricted driver
<jewbilee> Why does it get wiped on every update though?
<Amaranth> There are sections above the actually menu entries to setup the default options and default partitions, don't edit the menu part directly, that part is autogenerated
<jewbilee> ok
<Amaranth> jewbilee: Because that part is autogenerated based on the stuff above it
<Arenlor> Amaranth, how do I do that? Which part?
<joebobjoe> stefg: i still cannot enable desktop effects
<Amaranth> Arenlor: For you it's defoptions
<Amaranth> Arenlor: should say '# defoptions=splash quiet' or something right now, add noapic there
<AngryElf> Amaranth: what's with the warning I got when I first started up after the Gutsy upgrade that claimed that I shouldn't have to use a special session to start XGL?
<Amaranth> don't uncomment it
<stefg> joebobjoe: yeah, might be an unsolved problem with that vaio hardware. you might need to blacklist the battery or use some special boot argument. And ...err.... Desktop effects are not going to work on such an old video-adaper. you need at least pixel-shader 1.1
<Amaranth> AngryElf: You used to have to run a manually setup Xgl session, now it starts automatically no matter what session you use
<Amaranth> stefg: You don't need any shaders
<Redhammer_the_Ol> can anyone give me any hints as why ndiswrapper is not loading at all on my gutsy laptop, broadcom 4326 chip wireless
<AngryElf> It doesn't start when I use the "Gnome" session
<Amaranth> stefg: You need something at least as fast as an intel i855 (although that's probably a little on the slow side) and texture_from_pixmap support
<Amaranth> AngryElf: It should
<Amaranth> AngryElf: Do you have a ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable file?
<Amaranth> AngryElf: If so get rid of it
<AngryElf> I do cause that info box told me to :)
<stefg> Thanks, Amaranth for making that clear..
<Arenlor> thanks for the help Amaranth
<rom1v> hi
<gunashekar> hi
<rom1v> when I am trying to compile my wifi driver from intel :
<rom1v> http://pastebin.com/m4ca5068a
<Amaranth> rom1v: iwl3945 is included in Ubuntu
<gunashekar> yea
<rom1v> 4965, yes but bugged
<tharun> I have been trying to use Dasher 4.6.0 from the repos with Kubuntu gutsy, but it crashes every time I try to change the language from the settings. Also, it gets stuck once it goes past a certain number of letters. Anyone know how to fix this?
<rom1v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/144882
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144882 in network-manager "crashes with OOM" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<vixyfox> The home folder is ext3?
<nibsa1242b> anyone know a good resource to purchase a wireless-g mini pci card?
<joebobjoe> streg: sorry system didnt shut down correctly
<joebobjoe> should desktop effects work on all graphics card with the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.01 driver?
<nosrednaekim> vixyfox: yeah
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | nibsa1242b
<ubotu> nibsa1242b: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nosrednaekim> nibsa1242b: newegg sometimes has them
<nibsa1242b> nosrednaekim: thanks
<vixyfox> nosrednaekim: So as it sits, I right now have /dev/hda2 as ext3 which has 20 Gigs to be the / and I have /dev/hda3 as swap with 1019 MB and I have /dev/hda4 as ext3 which has the rest of the freespace in it... will that work?
<BlueParrot> vixyfox: I'd make a separate partition for /home
<vixyfox> that is what /dev/hda4 will be
<nosrednaekim> vixyfox: make the last partition "/home"
<BlueParrot> vixyfox: it makes it MUCH easier to backup your settings and/or change to another system if you want to do so
<BlueParrot> vixyfox: ah, ok, all good then
<nosrednaekim> vixyfox: you have to select the mount-point to be /home
<rom1v> someone can help me for compiling my wifi driver?
<BlueParrot> vixyfox: btw, this is a desktop system, yes ?
<vixyfox> nosrednaekim: Ah okay, and BlueParrot: Yes it's a desktop
<BlueParrot> vixyfox: if it is a server you may want to stick /tmp and /var on separate partitions as well
<vixyfox> Should I have a /var partition anyways? I saw someone mention that earlier
<joebobjoe> ubuntu thinks my desktop has a battery
<joebobjoe> keeps on coming up with fatal errors
<joebobjoe> can anyone help?
<BlueParrot> vixyfox: shouldn't be necessarry for most desktop installations. I don't bother, some people do...
<nosrednaekim> vixyfox: not necesary
<vixyfox> BlueParrot: Okay. Does swap need a special mount point?
<nibsa1242b> vixyfox: BlueParrot: even if its not a server, /var on its own is good. Other wise you could run into a situation where a log file fills up all the free space and the system won't boot. (Happened to me with a card reader that wasn't working properly... I had over 80GBs of logs)
<nosrednaekim> vixyfox: no... just format it as swap
<nosrednaekim> nibsa1242b: which is very rare..
<BlueParrot> vixyfox: naaa, swap isn't really mounted as such
<vixyfox> Okay, here goes then XD
<vixyfox> actually, just before I start
<vixyfox> So /dev/hda2 is ext3 and / for the mount point, and /dev/hda4 is ext3 and /home and /dev/hda3 is swap
<vixyfox> Does that sound right?
<nibsa1242b> nosrednaekim: yea, its rare... but proper partitioning is easier then having to load a live cd because the system won't boot and delete excessive logs
<BlueParrot> nibsa1242b: nice one... question is if it is worth the trouble... I mean you coudl always boot off the livecd and clear the logs ...
<nosrednaekim> vixyfox: thats fine
<nibsa1242b> BlueParrot: unless you didn't know why / was full, then you'd be confused... or if you didn't have the live cd (I generally use the alternate install cd).
<rom1v> I am trying to compile my wifi driver for iwl4965
<rom1v> can someone helpme
<Kilroo> Hmm...if I have a game that only runs under Windows, does not work with Wine, is not really a fast-twitch type game for the most part, but does require precision timing...how likely is it that I can play it satisfactorily on a virtual machine?
<nosrednaekim> Kilroo: doe it require directX>
<Kilroo> That's a remarkably good question. Let me check.
<Kilroo> Yes.
<Kilroo> That's not encouraging.
<nosrednaekim> Kilroo: ok, how old is it?
<Kilroo> The latest release is from October 4th. It only requires DirectX 8.1, if that matters.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(nibsa1242b/#ubuntu+1) Kilroo: how much ram do you have?
(Kilroo/#ubuntu+1) 2gb
<ezzieyguywuf> two questions
<ezzieyguywuf> i think this is a compiz window, but most times when i get a popup system notification or of an app has to open a new window, it opens way in the bottom right corner of the screen
<ezzieyguywuf> any way to fix this?
<ezzieyguywuf> also, if i have two apps that need to output sound, only the one that was opened first will work
<ezzieyguywuf> any suggestions?
<nibsa1242b> Kilroo:  what game is it anyway?
<Kilroo> Albatross 18 Season 3 :D
<Kilroo> er.
<Kilroo> The :D is not part of the name.
<nibsa1242b> Kilroo: I get that... lol
<markelhas> can some one help me with my d-link dwl
<_dan_> hello, whats the issue with cryptsetup in gutsy? every other boot i get a eror msg
<_dan_> Check kernel for support for the aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 cipher spec and verify that /dev/sdb1 contains at least 261 sectors.
<markelhas> can some one help me with my d-link dwl-650m. i've put it working yestarday but now after reboot it doesn't work any more
<DEADBEEF_> is there any way to issue a 'lock/unlock session' command via console?
<nibsa1242b> Kilroo: looks interesting, the best thing to do would be to try it out... I think you'd have fps issues, but good luck
<markelhas> can some one help me with my d-link dwl-650m. i've put it working yestarday but now after reboot it doesn't work any more
<markelhas> can some one help me with my d-link dwl-650m. i've put it working yestarday but now after reboot it doesn't work any more
<markelhas> plzzzzzzzzz help
<markelhas> don't have net any more
<markelhas> vi wifi
<vixyfox> Okay, installed okay, but, it says I need to enable restricted drivers... clicked on the restircted drivers and found "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver" But when I go to enable it, it says "The software source for the package nvidia-glx new is not enabled" How do I enable it?
<Atalanta> hi
<Atalanta> what is this
<Atalanta> oh right.
<atlfalcons866> is kde4 usable in gutsy
<markelhas> foda-se
<miketalanca> I have a problem concerning the upgrade to Gutsy. I tried doing the upgrade the recommended way (kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" since I'm running KDE) but it said  a bunch of packages failed to install. Now it's just hanging at "configuring libslang2"
<Atalanta> okay question: is 7.10 going to have improved speeds on x86-64 intel processors also? or is the only 64bit going to be amd?
<vixyfox> Anyone?
<mr_joel> I boot up the computer, with Gutsy in...and then it gives me that first boot up menu, I choose install....and then in says "udevd-event[2369] : run_program": '/sbin/mod probe? abnormal exit ..................H E L P?
<mr_joel> can anyone help me with that boot problem??
<TheInfinity> mr_joel: depends on what you have a prob :p
<nibsa1242b> mr_joel: you've installed gusty? you are booting from the cd?
<mr_joel> I boot from the CD, yes....but then it stops and returns me to a BUSYBOX built in shell....and gives me that above error message I stated before.
<Neatchee> Hey all, still having a network problem.  Every 15-20mins i lose connectivity.  My wireless stays connected, but all attempts to access the interwebs are thwarted by timeouts, and all established connections go dead.  Any ideas?
<mr_joel> udevd-event[2369] : run_program": '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit    ........THAT'S THE ERROR IT GIVES ME AFTER EVERY BOOT.
<mr_joel> someone help?
<nibsa1242b> mr_joel is your goal to install? simply run the live cd?
<mr_joel> I don't even get that far!  it won't even get to running the live CD!
<nibsa1242b> mr_joel: did you check the cd to make sure it dled and burn correctly?
<mr_joel> yep.
<Pici> mr_joel: The live CD does not run on every computer, that is why we provide an alternate install CD/
<Atalanta> it seems there are no experts in here, only people with problems and quesitons lol
<bascule> what kind of machine brand/model?
<Tpop> Where can I pull the Xgl packages for Gutsy?
<nibsa1242b> mr_joel: if you are trying to install, you can always try the alternate CD. does feisty work on your machine?
<mr_joel> nope, feisty gives me the same error.
<mr_joel> I'll try the alternate CD when I get a chance.
<bascule> !xgl | Tpop
<ubotu> Tpop: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Tpop> Thanks\
<bascule> ok :)
<DEADBEEF_> is there anything in there on fixing the missing window decorators bug?
<bascule> does emerald run?
<DEADBEEF_> on top of compiz, no
<bascule> does here
<nibsa1242b> mr_joel: have any other linuxes ever worked on your machine?
<bascule> [20:18:47]  kenny@guess_who kenny $ pidof emerald
<bascule> 6112
<crossbones> my laptop doesnt work right when I shut the lid
<crossbones> it doesnt go into standby mode
<crossbones> like I told it to
<crossbones> it should go into standby mode
<mr_joel> yes.  I had an older version of Feisty once....and windows works....and also, when the boot CD is supposed to be looking at the cdrom, sometimes the access light on my floppy is on for way too long, like it's trying to get something from there instead of the boot CD.
<bascule> reckon it doesn't like the chipset
<fyrestrtr> is gutsy ahead or behind fc7 in terms of versions of core packages shipped?
<nibsa1242b> mr_joel: you can try booting with the bootparam noudev if the live cd allows that
<vixyfox> Okay, so I figured out how to get the restircted drivers for my graphics card to work, but I also downloaded nvidia-settings... but I can't find it to use it... where would it be?
<bascule> vixyfox: system maybe of applications but just alt+f2 nvidia-settings
<Atalanta> okay question: is 7.10 going to have improved speeds on x86-64 intel processors also? or is the only 64bit going to be amd?
<fyrestrtr> Atalanta: I don't think you'll see much difference.
<vixyfox> bascule: alt+f2 worked great ^_^ Thanks
<bascule> np
<Atalanta> thanks
<mnemo> can anyone recommend a good GUI app for doing SCP file transfers?
<bascule> only KDE based stuff
<recon> Will my RC install automatically update to the final release, or do i have to do a dist-upgrade?
<bascule> dunno gnome very well
<TheInfinity> mnemo: KDE
<bascule> recon: dist-upgrade
<TheInfinity> fish://
<mnemo> ok, but can't I use the KDE apps in vanilla ubuntu too?
<recon> bascule: darn. how's it work again?
<TheInfinity> all included in konqueror :)
<bascule> recon: well apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<nibsa1242b> mnemo: yeah, you should be able to I used kate and k3b all the time
<recon> bascule: ok, thanks.
<mnemo> nibsa1242b: so name a good KDE app for SCP transfers... I tried to type in fish://user:pwd@ip/ in gnome explorer but that didnt work
<bascule> cause it doesn't support it but konqueror and kate do
<mr_joel> how do I use that noudev in the boot menu......after I press F6?  then add it in there to the boot options?  what does that do?
<Neatchee> Hey all, still having a network problem.  Every 15-20mins i lose connectivity.  My wireless stays connected, but all attempts to access the interwebs are thwarted by timeouts, and all established connections go dead.  Any ideas?
<Neatchee> This problem only started after upgrading to gutsy
<TheInfinity> mnemo: gnome has no fish://
<TheInfinity> just konqueror - and this is part of kde
<TheInfinity> the file manager ;)
<nibsa1242b> Neatchee what card? did the upgrade change anything relating to your wireless configs?
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b: I don't think so.  It's a BCM4318 using ndiswrapper
<nibsa1242b> what revision?
<Neatchee> 1.45
<Neatchee> oh
<Neatchee> sorry revision on the card?
<Neatchee> or version of ndiswrapper?
<Flats> I just upgraded to ununtu 7.10 and when I restart my x dioesn't start fatal server error no screens found
<flink> Hi there !
<Flats> that cant be good
<lloeki> mnemo, use ssh:// instead of fish under gnome
<flink> I've some problem with AC3 passthrough and a creative sb live 5.1 since a recent upgrade. Anybody having this problem too ?
<nibsa1242b> Neatchee: what revision of the card? I know on my computer it changed the blacklist and removed any custom modules I had installed when I upgraded. If you've previously blacklisted something like bcm43xx you might want to check to see if its still blacklisted.
<Neatchee> aha that might very well be it
<nibsa1242b> Neatchee: yeah... what I meant to say is it removed from the blacklist anything I had added there in the past during the upgrade. Because I said yes, use the new blacklist since there were a good bit of changes.
<Alan> erm, are there install CDs? i can only find install DVDs
<mnemo> lloeki: i tried using "ssh://hostname" but it says "no hostname "" is found". is that a common error maybe=
<fyrestrtr> Alan: for?
<nibsa1242b> btw... seriously what revision of the bcm 4318? I have a rev (02) (the cursed one) that I can't get to work.
<Alan> gutsy RC
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b: the card is revision 02
<fyrestrtr> Alan: I never downloaded a dvd image, just a cd image.
<Flats> how do I rescan for my video card and drivers?
<nibsa1242b> Neatchee: once you get it working, would you mind letting me know how. I'd love to get mine to work.
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b: and no, my blacklist is still as it was
<Alan> fyrestrtr, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/rc/
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b: well, it's working, and was working almost flawlessly in feisty
<Alan> thats all i can find...
<lloeki> mnemo, well I just popped up a nautilus window, pressed ctrl+l, and typed ssh://slug and it worked
<Neatchee> i remember trying to compile th newest ndiswrapper from source in feisty and having problems, so i'm going to try downgrading my install of ndiswrapper
<Alan> oooh
<Alan> found it i think
<Alan> heh
<fyrestrtr> Alan: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<nibsa1242b> Neatchee: working with ndiswrapper? where did you get the windows driver from to make it work?
<miketalanca> I have a problem concerning the upgrade to Gutsy. I tried doing the upgrade the recommended way (kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" since I'm running KDE) but it said  a bunch of packages failed to install. Now it's just hanging at "configuring libslang2"
<lee986321> erg kubuntu is dead
<mr_joel> no hope with this udevd-event[2369]  error then???
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b: from my hardware manufacturer of course :)
<lee986321> try and this worked for me even though errors galor came up
<lee986321> try update-manager -d
<Neatchee> Acer, in this case
<Neatchee> I have actually a few drivers for this card, because i went through them trying to get it to work.  I'd be happy to upload them somewhere if you would like
<lee986321> in the Konsole
<Cidan> hi, :D
<Cidan> I'm trying to boot amd64 RC1 by DVD, but all I get is a blank screen and nothing else
<lee986321> e guys I hae version 10 on a c d rom how would I take this one that I am on and use the cd rom to upgrade it instead of the web?
<Cidan> both in normal and safe mode.
<nibsa1242b> Neatchee: yes, please... I actually had it working once, but my hd crashed (and I had been working on it for 3 straight days so I wasn't exactly sure why it started working) and I haven't been able to get it to work since.
<Cidan> Anyone have any ideas?
<lee986321> cidan you might have a dammaged dvd
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b: oh wait a minute
<Cidan> I checked it when I wrote it, it was fine
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b: the drivers i have won't work for you, most likely.  I forgot they are x64
<Cidan> Does it *require* that it be burned on a CD?
<lee986321> cidan try burning another dvd
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b: Let me see if I can find the i386 drivers from Acer
<niwt> lee986321: I think you need to list that dvd in sources.list and comment out the repos, then update, then dist-upgrade, but that's just a guess.
<lee986321> and use a lower speed
<lee986321> ah, well its only 2 days away I can wait, I jsut thaught Id have fn tinkering
<nibsa1242b> Neatchee: I don't care... if I have to change over to x64 to make it work I will. Although, my fiancee would be slightly annoyed as I'll have to reconfigure stuff and its primarily her computer.
<Cidan> huh
<Cidan> you're right
<Cidan> I just booted without the splash/quiet
<Cidan> getting I/O error
<Cidan> on the disk
<lee986321> yeppers
<lee986321> tahts a bad dvd all right lol
<Cidan> sure is.  Thanks mate. :P
<lee986321> I used a cd rom, and burnd it at a slower speed
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b: try this... http://www.acerpanam.com/flex/acerdrivers/bin/drivers.html?CFID=4214294&CFTOKEN=96492764  Select Notebook, Aspire 5000, Broadcom Wireless
<lee986321> RW stink at recording the info though
<Neatchee> that package should contain the inf file you need
<Cidan> well I have no CD's, I left them at my other apt. :x
<lee986321> dont use an rw
<nibsa1242b> Neatchee: thanks
<Cidan> not, I'm using just a DVD+R
<Cidan> er, DVD-R
<lee986321> oh well then with the dvds just try another but use a lower speed
<Cidan> aye
<NeoGeo64> I'm really high.
<Cidan> as a kite?
<lee986321> one would think as low as they speed you wouldnt need to do that
<mr_joel> I'm also getting an I/O error but with my floppy/fd0  sector 0   ..............what does that mean??  this is after using the noudev during boot option time.
<NeoGeo64> Well, kites don't fly that high.
<NeoGeo64> Only maybe a few hundred feet.
<NeoGeo64> I'd say I'm about as high as the Moon.
<Cidan> fd0 when booting from CD?
<mr_joel> yep!
<Cidan> that's the CD, :P
<TuxRox> The nvidia driver keeps craping out on me. I have seen that other people are not having an issue with it so I find this odd that it is not working. Yesterday it worked fine after I reinstalled the driver due to a kernel upgrade, but today I started my laptop and I got the low res X config application. The /var/log/X.0.log did not provide any information at all as to why it crashed. Is there a different log now that there is a failsafe mode for X?
<NeoGeo64> Windows XoRG
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b: i remember there were a few other things i had to fiddle around with, like running "ndiswrapper -a 4319 bcmwl5" because the wireless card is also somehow tied into the modem or some crazy ass retarded thing, so it needs to be forced to handle requests at 4319 as well as 4318
<Cidan> the nvidia driver causes CPU usage to go to 100% if I move a window
<Cidan> on my 8800
<Cidan> looks like it's a known issue
<Cidan> :/
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b: sorry, that should be "ndiswrapper -a 14e4:4319 bcmwl5"
<lee986321> oops
<nibsa1242b> Neatchee: ok... btw are you actually using an Acer?
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b: yes
<Neatchee> much to my chagrin :-\
<lee986321> eh ati drivers are an AMD
<itrebal> thus far I've had a pretty decent time with Gutsy Gibbon, but trying to setup the restricted nVidia driver is giving me a headache: "API Mismatch: NVIDIA kernel module has version 1.0-9631 but the X module has version 1.0-9639" - that might be in reference to an API version, any idea whats up, if its known, and if theres a fix?
<Cidan> I tend to use the nvidia package from their website
<crdlb> itrebal, what does uname -r
<crdlb> say?
<Cidan> more up to date, :P
<fyrestrtr> itrebal: recent kernel update?
<niwt> why can't I install both nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings???
<itrebal> 2.6.20-15-generic
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b: ok, gonna try to tweak some stuff. be back in a few
<crdlb> niwt, because nvidia-settings is in nvidia-glx
<nibsa1242b> Neatchee: ok, I know from trying to configure it in the past the people who had Acers had to do some things non-Acer people didn't have to do. I actually have 2 laptops with the card. One is an Acer and one isn't. The Acer primarily runs Win XP though, so I can watch Netflix movies on demand on my TV.
<niwt> ah, thanks
<crdlb> itrebal, as I suspected
<crdlb> you're using a feisty kernel
<lee986321> this is wierd
<crdlb> niwt, nvidia-settings is for nvidia-glx-legacy where it was still separate
<lee986321> it nt saying its a beat release but a dristibution  up grade online
<niwt> thank you - I'll try the driver now
<nibsa1242b> Neatchee: I wonder why it keeps disconnecting on you... do the connections/ disconnections show up in a log file some where?
<lee986321> eh guys Iam going to have a half ubuntu and a half kunbuntu..eh witll that effect anything
<itrebal> crdlb: and which one is for Gutsy Gibbon?
<lee986321> oh boy this updates going to be really korny
<crdlb> itrebal, 2.6.22
<fyrestrtr> lee986321: it might affect half of your system half the time.
<Flats> Ok I am using the I945 chipset. Upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 now X won't start and I get a Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0) any ideas?
<itrebal> aye, ok, thanks
<crdlb> itrebal, make sure you have linux-generic installed
<niwt> lee986321: sounds like a bad idea
<lee986321> lol well i am goin g to let the up date play out lol
<lee986321> wahts the worse that can Happen?
<fyrestrtr> lee986321: that's the spirit!
<niwt> lee986321: re-install from scratch
<itrebal> crdlb: is there an easy way to upgrade the entire kernel at once? I'm not seeing it in Synaptec
<lee986321> maybe Ill fix the  bugs in both lol
<crdlb> itrebal, they're parallel-installable
<fyrestrtr> itrebal: if there is an update, you'll see it in update manager.
<lee986321> to late to turn back now lol
<crdlb> you can choose the version you want at the bootloader
<itrebal> hrm.. I see, then I must be accidently running the wrong one then, too hasty at the boot ; back shortly
<lee986321> erg 1 hour and 31 minutes..eh I am going to walk my dog
<lee986321> isnt this waht linux is aobut..having fun?
<Flats> startx
<lee986321> if it works hmm
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b: ahhh, i just read the release notes on one of the newer version of ndiswrapper, and it actually fixes problems with both wpa_supplicant and 64bit broadcom cards haha
<lee986321> waht should I name the new os lol
<Flats> Thats the error I get when I startX
<nibsa1242b> lol
<unmyth> does gutsy support the FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick out of the box ?
<nibsa1242b> Neatchee: so what does it say to do? or do we not have that version in Gusty yet?
<niwt> ok, here goes - gonna restart x with nvidia - brb, I hope
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b: it's not in gutsy
<lee986321> well ill be back onine in a few
<Neatchee> doesn't look like it will be either
<Neatchee> i just built from source
<lee986321> Ill take some snap shotss and post em soem where
<Flats> I have the 915resolution installed but I don't know how it communicates with xorg.conf if at all
<nibsa1242b> Neatchee: yeah... I'm gonna have to do that then. I just always seem to screw up somehow if I build things from source.
<lee986321> niwt I'll reinstall form scratch should I have a major oops
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b: ndiswrapper is REALLY easy
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b: unpack the source, make uninstall, make, sudo make install
<nibsa1242b> Neatchee: do I need to apt-get remove ndiswrapper before hand?
<Flats> Ok I am using the I945 chipset. Upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 now X won't start and I get a Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0) any ideas?
<erov> Firefox broken in kubuntu latest gutsy.. also kopete cpu usage is OFF THE CHARTS when you init a new message to someone ..
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b: it might not be necessary, but i would still recommend it
<nibsa1242b> Neatchee: if I later need to remove it how do I do that?
<Neatchee> nibsa1242b:  the source comes with a "make uninstall" function, so you can just re-download the source later and run "make uninstall"
<nibsa1242b> ok sounds good
<TuxRox> The nvidia driver keeps craping out on me. I have seen that other people are not having an issue with it so I find this odd that it is not working. Yesterday it worked fine after I reinstalled the driver due to a kernel upgrade, but today I started my laptop and I got the low res X config application. This happens if I use the nvidia restricted module from apt or if I build my own from the nvidia downloaded installer. The /var/log/X.0.log did not provi
<TuxRox> de any information at all as to why it crashed. Is there a different log now that there is a failsafe mode for X?
<niwt> TuxRox: were you doing anything in particular when it crashed? I just installed nvidia-glx a minute ago, and I'll test it
<luca> hi everyone
<_thomax> hi luca
<luca> can someone help me please? I have watchdog running even if it is NOT installed on my box!
<_thomax> lol i have the same with wifi-radar
<luca> ...
<luca> I'd like to have that removeed if possible
<_thomax> just go to system services in kcontrol and tick off the box that sais start at boot
<_thomax> it should do the trick luca
<miketalanca> I have a problem concerning the upgrade to Gutsy. I tried doing the upgrade the recommended way (kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" since I'm running KDE) but it said  a bunch of packages failed to install. Now it's just hanging at "configuring libslang2" What should I do?
<luca> _thomax it could do it if watchdog was there
<_thomax> then i don't know
<luca> miketalanca....well if you are not afraid about that...I did it from the command line
<luca> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<luca> much safer I am sorry to say :)
<luca> adept-updater often fails even during routine upgrades :-/
<miketalanca> hm
<nibsa1242b> miketalanca: I want to tell you to quit the upgrade and try again, but I'm not going to advise that since I don't know enough. I had 2 upgrades that timed out while downloading and am now doing it for the 3rd time and it seems to be going ok.
<miketalanca> Alright.
<miketalanca> I guess I am going to try from command line.
<miketalanca> Thanks.
<_dan_> u may want to to aptidude instead of apt-get when dist-upgrading
<miketalanca> alright
<_dan_> saves u from some dependency errors
<_thomax> miketalanca: i had some timeouts to, just make shure your apt sources.list works flawlessly and hope for stable internet :)
<asraniel> hi, any one else having random hardlocks once a day with gutsy?
<mr_joe2> so guys, I put the Gutsy tribe 3 disc in and my system booted up the Live CD fine.  But the RC Gutsy disc won't get that far, does that mean I need a new RC disc.....try burning it again??
<nibsa1242b> _thomax: I wish dling was more stable... I think the servers are overloaded. I'm dling some packages at less then 10kb/sec.
<_dan_> mr_joe2 what do u want to do?
<miketalanca> It said that another process was using dpkg, so I restarted X...and now I have no X server.
<_dan_> nibsa1242b u can choose local mirrors
<miketalanca> :/
<_dan_> miketalanca why would u do that?
<luca> miketalanca uh nice
<luca> I might know
<nibsa1242b> _dan_: how in the world do I do that?
<miketalanca> I didn't know what was using it. o-0
<luca> miketalanca: do a "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<_dan_> nibsa1242b system->administration-> software something
<luca> and change your video driver to vesa
<mr_joe2> well, the udev-event thing was giving me so many errors with the RC disc.....I/O errors concerning fd0 and stuff.....so maybe it's the CD?
<_thomax> nibsa1242b: by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<_dan_> miketalanca look it up, but dont kill stuff randomly, no wonder u dont have x anymore when something is in the middle of upgrading x
<miketalanca> I don't think it's the video drivers; I used Envy to install those.
<luca> miketalanca do I guess right if I say that you have a close-driver video card?
<nosrednaekim> nibsa1242b: if you are using synaptic, its in the repositories gui
<_thomax> nibsa1242b: and google for source-o-matic
<_dan_> miketalanca try in a console dpkg --configure -a
<_thomax> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<nibsa1242b> mr_joe2 you said you checked the cd and it didn't have any errors
<Cidan> Does anyone have any ideas about the whole 8800/move a window/100% CPU issue?
<luca> miketalanca _dan_ suggestion os very good actually
<miketalanca> Yeah, I have a GeForce 8600GTS
<luca> there you are
<nosrednaekim> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<luca> miketalanca: change the driveer from nvidia to nv
<luca> I would NOT use envy, no need to
<luca> nvidia driver is up-to-date in the repos
<miketalanca> alright
<luca> once you have X again do the dpkg --configure -a
<miketalanca> It says "status database id locked by another process" when I try the "dpkg" command.
<kidalabama> hello i cant update today patchs
<luca> good
<nibsa1242b> nosrednaekim: _thomax: can I do that while the Distribution Upgrade is active? I'm fetching file 1358/1676 @ 10.4kb/s with 13hrs remaining right now.
<luca> do a top
<luca> I mean command top
<_thomax> no
<nosrednaekim> nibsa1242b: what is your normal connection speed?
<miketalanca> alright
<_thomax> you have to do apt-get update
<Cidan> I wonder...
<itrebal> crdlb: thanks a bunch! its working wonderfully now (I even have the neat effects that make me motion sick :)
<kidalabama> _thomax: me ?
<_thomax> nibsa1242b:
<nibsa1242b> nosrednaekim: I'm on a "384k" microwave connection that will easily do 700kb/s+ while bittorrenting.
<miketalanca> OKay i see all my processes...
<_thomax> kidalabama: you can try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<nosrednaekim> nibsa1242b: yeah.... when you are done there, change to a local mirror.
<kidalabama> _thomax: ok
<nosrednaekim> nibsa1242b: matter of fact.. you could kill that if you want. and restart, nothing has been installed yet.
<nibsa1242b> nosrednaekim: ok sounds good
<TuxRox> niwt, the system was booting. Nothing unusual.
<nibsa1242b> nosrednaekim: so I should change it to say "server for the united states" since I'm in FL- US?
<nibsa1242b> nosrednaekim: actually I just saw something that says "select best server" trying that
<nosrednaekim> good idea.
<nosrednaekim> I wouldn't choose THE server for the US... I personally use Columbia in NY as I am in NJ
<Cidan> found bug in installer
<TuxRox> niwt, I installed the driver yesterday with nvidia's script, replaced the xorg.conf with one from my working system before, and restarted X. It came up fine. Today it would not go in to X.
<kidalabama> _thomax: dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `amavis' in statoverride file
<kidalabama> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<luca> rebootin
<Cidan> if you boot to 7.10 and install with XFS as /, it will warn you about using XFS with Grub, but the buttons to "continue" or "Go Back" are backwards
<Cidan> Go Back will continue
<Cidan> and vice versa.
<fyrestrtr> lol nice bug
<Cidan> I thought so
<Aishiko> I'm looking to mirror a drive and I was thinking of using this tutorial; http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-5.html#ss5.6 However does this mean I'll have to have both drives blank or can I create a RAID array by adding the second hard drive and telling it to use it as the second in the arry and if so how?  what's the best way to go about doing this?  I can clean off the drive easily enough if I have to.
<nibsa1242b> nosrednaekim: apparently my best server is mirror.cc.columbia.edu so lets try this again...
<nosrednaekim> Cidan:  report THAT one  :)
<nosrednaekim> nibsa1242b: lol
<livingtm> I just upgraded from feisty to gutsy. Since the upgrade, compiz crashes quite often. is this a known issue?
<briansk1> is there a way to use the graphical update tools with a non-standard repository? IE, I want to use apt-proxy so I can update the 30-ish clients in this office overnite
<briansk1> or should i just roll my sources.list out and then just dist-upgrade instead?
<nosrednaekim> livingtm: run compiz from a terminal and wait for it to crash,. and then look at the error message in the terminal.
<riotkittie> livingtm: what gfx card do you have?
<nosrednaekim> briansk1: I think you'll have to roll your own sources.list
<nibsa1242b> nosrednaekim: first it came up with somewhere in Italy, so I rejected that as bogus and ran it again... both my machines like columbia, they must have a good fast server over there
<livingtm> riotkittie, i810 driver
<livingtm> been running like a champ with feisty
<briansk1> nosrednaekim: well, that's a given, i phrased my question weird - the point was, will dist-upgrade be ok? i seem to remember with feisty there were some extra hoops to jump through
<niwt> TuxRox: I usually let the nvidia installer edit my xorg.conf for me, but this time I just installed nvidia-glx-new with synaptic
<livingtm> nosrednaekim,  its usually a segfault. let me see if i can catch it
<nosrednaekim> briansk1: if you are just mirroring an official repo, I don't see why not.
<Cidan> sad to see the 8800 bug is still here
<Cidan> :/
<Cidan> *sigh*
<Cidan> I want to switch off windows, but until it's fixed I can't.
* fyrestrtr confesses to running ubuntu in vmware on a vista host
<hylje> !
<Cidan> I'm not that bad
<TuxRox> niwt, and it is working fine I assume? I tried that today. I uninstalled the nvidia installed driver and installed the nvidia-glx-new package. Still does not work. It is very odd.
<Cidan> :P
* nosrednaekim burns fyrestrtr at the stake
<Cidan> but I do run Vista as main, until the 8800 bug is done with.
* riotkittie hugs fyrestrtr  
<nibsa1242b> nosrednaekim: is there a way for me to mirror the repo on my home network so instead of downloading everything separately for each machine on my network I only dl it once and then they grab it from the server on the lan?
<rom1v> someone can help me to compile my wifi drivers iwl 4965?
<nosrednaekim> TuxRox: why don'tyou try installing it with the restricted-manager?
<nosrednaekim> nibsa1242b: sure is.
<niwt> TuxRox: seems to be working fine - I've got my favorite screen resolution, nvidia-settings works, and I'm watching a video file right now
<ror> oh GOD I'm following the instructions at the ubuntu wiki for upgrading but it's failed to upgrade passwd/bash/coreutils all that kind of stuff
<niwt> guess i should try something like tux racer to check the 3D
<ror> logon, passwd
<ror> you know, these ESSENTIAL things
<ror> any way I can force a retry before I restart and die?
<_dan_> u can always do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade in the console ror
<TuxRox> nosrednaekim, The restricted manager is installed. I tried that today as well..
<nosrednaekim> TuxRox: and....
<livingtm> Ah, crash finally.. the only thing i got was: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<tesko> great now my command terminal is nothing but high ascii characters
<tesko> anyone know how to fix that?
<nosrednaekim> livingtm: useful <_<
<livingtm> yeah
<capiira> hi will gutsy come with the newest blender, gimp,inkscape,?
<nosrednaekim> capiira: if new means release before about 2 months ago,yes
<hit> is there ANY ftp client for gnome that can satisfy me?
<capiira> blender is 2.45
<capiira> gimp rc3 maybe final in few weeks or days
<Flats> Ok I am using the I945 chipset. Upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 now X won't start and I get a Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0) any ideas?
<nibsa1242b> hit: I use filezillia, its not exactly for gnome but it works for me.
<borovy3488> can someone please provide me with a copy of your sources.list?  I think mine is wrong
<TuxRox> No go. I have tried many different ways to get this to work. I have been working with Linux since 1997, have dealt with xconfig issues in the past, probably hundreds of times, yet this is a mystery. What really is upsetting is that I am not getting errors in the X log file. I can't troubleshoot a problem without an idea of the issue.
<hit> nibsa1242b: fxp, file priority and so on
<borovy3488> can someone pastebin their sources.list for me?  I'm not sure if mine is correct or not...
<nibsa1242b> hit: I don't really know what that means.
<hit> just what i expected :P
<nibsa1242b> nosrednaekim: well now I'm getting anywhere bewteen 16.kb/s and 503kb/s os I guess it'll be faster this way.
<nosrednaekim> nibsa1242b: cool
<nosrednaekim> !sourceomatic | borovy3488
<ubotu> borovy3488: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<livingtm> Damn, core Segmentation fault is ALL i get. this timewhen i opened compizconfig
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: thanks!
<nosrednaekim> livingtm: go into #ubuntu-bugs and ask how you can diagnose it
<theAtom> hi
<theAtom> how can I undelete a file I deleted on ubuntu gutsy?
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: can you help me out?  I was told to add something to my sources.list and I'm not sure if its correct now.  that website didn't really help, I added these::
<borovy3488> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<borovy3488> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<niwt> theAtom: how did you delete it?
<borovy3488> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<theAtom> niwt, pressed DEL key and emptied bin.
<theAtom> any way to get file back?
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: are you running gutsy?
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: yep
<nosrednaekim> and you didn't already have those in it?
<borovy3488> no, isn't that weird
<ror> jesus
<ezzieyguywuf> is it wrong if my swap file is being used before my user memory is up to 100%?
<lee986321> erg this is off topic but , my dog and I are drenched and we just got sleted on too...er nature..fun
<niwt> emptied your trash? if so, I don't know how to get it back
<ezzieyguywuf> i have 2 gigs of mem and a 3 gig swap file i believe
<ror> an hour gone and now it's repairing my broken system and I'll probably never be able to boot back
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: here is the pastebin of the sources.list:: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40867/
<nosrednaekim> ezzieyguywuf: not neccesarily
<lee986321> erg Iam stillupgrading
<drsatyri> hello all
<lee986321> waht is it that he s missing?
<ezzieyguywuf> nosred: did i make my swap too big? i made it that big because i read somewhere that swap had to be bigger than mem in order for suspend to ram to work
<nosrednaekim> ezzieyguywuf: have you been suspending to disk?
<ezzieyguywuf> nosred: haha not since i upgraded to gutsy, but in feisty i was (pretty consistently)
<drsatyri> anyone interested in a potential bug w/ rtl8187, wpa and intermittent dropouts?
<drsatyri> id like help in providing adequate debug info
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: that looks good
<drsatyri> sry to interrupt.
<lee986321> LiMaO are you on?
<theAtom> how can I undelete a file I deleted on ubuntu gutsy?
<ror> how did you delete it?
<nosrednaekim> ezzieyguywuf: you been doing any really heavy compiling or such?
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: OK, so I don't need to change anything? cause when I ran apt-get update it said something about multiple sources.list enteries.
<lee986321> undelte?
<theAtom> !numa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about numa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ror> there should be a trash can lower right
<LiMaO> lee986321: yeah, i'm here! wassup?
<skyhook> How big should the swap be?
<ezzieyguywuf> nosred: no
<theAtom>  http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext3carve/
<lee986321> oh just was wonderhif you had that script..if not if you have the one that worked....
<lee986321> I oopsed an eh erased my PSP stick..it can't lock
<ezzieyguywuf> nosred: except right now i am retaggin about 20 gigs of music, but even thats just using 35% of my 2 gigs (plus about 1% of swap)
<LiMaO> lee986321: you want the script again? i have a new version with new links that do work =)
<lee986321> LiAmO I am updating though I am on fiesty
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: ah! those two first lines are not needed
<lee986321> Liamo oh that be better lol
<lee986321> Oh And I finally got registered too
<nosrednaekim> ezzieyguywuf: thats probably OK, swap is somtimes used for different things.
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: are you sure, because after I added them, I had to do like a 2 hour update
<borovy3488> (upgrade really)
<ezzieyguywuf> nosred: ok, thanks for the input :-)
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: yeah... I don't think you need them.
<lee986321> LiaMO I am on fiesty btw
<LiMaO> lee986321: you can get the new script here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=46341&d=1192390365
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: could the upgrade possibly have added what I did need and I no longer need those? I just want to make sure before I get rid of them
<lee986321> oooh cooio, eh I have to register lol
<lee986321> brb
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: possibly.
<borovy3488> nosrednaekim: ok, thanks
<nosrednaekim> borovy3488: in any case, try removing them, you are not going to toally mess up your system by doing so
<niwt> theAtom: did you see this page? http://recover.sourceforge.net/linux/
<Cidan> Note to self: make sure /boot is not XFS
<Cidan> or Grub will go apeshit
<theAtom> niwt, that webpage is useless
<zsz> anyone else got selectboxes flickering when hovering over them with mouse? This virtually disables the selectbox - the selected value cannot be changed with mouse.
<zsz> Pressing tab key a few times moves the focus away from the selectbox and the value can only be changed with keyboard
<dorkface> anyone here familiar with nvidia-settings?
<niwt> dorkface: a little bit
<niwt> theAtom: yeah, I see that you need to know the file size. You might also look into Phoenix Recovery Suite, but that requires money
<dorkface> I seem to be having problems with it.  I have a picture that will perhaps shed a little light.
<theAtom> niwt, forget it!  oh well :) at least I know no person can get my deleted files, unless they work for the Feds LOL
<dorkface> http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/drkfce/nvidia-settings.png
<theAtom> niwt, the average person accessing my PC could never reeover my deleted files.  so guess thats a good thing
<dorkface> I only get that one option to the left. Is that the way it's supposed to be?
<theAtom> do I need to run a Anti-Virus program on Ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> !virus
<niwt> dorkface: there should be a list on the left, and configuration is at the bottom of the list
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<dorkface> I don't see it
<niwt> theAtom: the average person probably can't get to your non-deleted files
<niwt> just lock your screen when you go away
<niwt> dorkface: you sure you have the nvidia driver installed and running?
<IanLiu> Did someone had sound problems with Gutsy? Any solutions?
<dorkface> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<zyberzero> Hi, ive got a queston about the Gutsy release. I attempted to upgrade but after one hour or something and some error messages, the computer "told" me that the upgrade thing failed. There may be errors that can't be fixed by the upgrade program. So, now for an example firefox isn't working at all. In the output there is some files to gnome-2.0 missing, or something like that. What can it be, and what can I do?
<dorkface> installed them, tried it, removed and reinstalled them
<savvas> IanLiu: intel hda?
<lee986321> LiAmO should i go a head and load fire fox as usual?
<niwt> dorkface: try this: grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IanLiu> Yes, I got a intel onboard sound card
<lee986321> and then run the script?
<niwt> see if it says nv or nvidia
<zsz> in a weird twist, the selectboxes are fine in non-kde apps -- but I still cannot use selectboxes in KDE control panel. In akregator, the selectboxes work, but have a few second delay when clicking them
<dorkface> done
<savvas> IanLiu: cat /proc/asound/cards
<niwt> and?
<nemik> does anyone here have a thinkpad t61? if so does your CD burning work?
<dorkface> has a bunch of drivers listed
<niwt> nv or nvidia
<niwt> ?
<dorkface> nv
<dorkface> I also tried to change it to nvidia
<dwangoac> OK, I'll jump into the fray with a question - I did a fresh install of Gutsy Kubuntu RC and running synergys reports no errors but I cannot connect to the Synergy server from any other computer (always forcably rejected).
<dorkface> with no success
<savvas> nemik: what are you using to burn the cd?
<niwt> ok, you need to either edit your xorg.conf by hand or run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IanLiu> There is no such directory in my Gutsy..
<theAtom> dorkface, may we see a pic of your face? :)
<nemik> just right clicking in nautilus, default nautilus burner. it sees the drive OK. just says the CD is invalid
<theAtom> are there any good 3D games that run on Ubuntu?
<savvas> IanLiu: ok try this: lspci | grep -i "audio"
<nemik> savvas: ^ sorry
<dorkface> hehe
<niwt> theAtom: planet penguin racer and tux cart
<zsz> theAtom, that depends on your definition of good
<dwangoac> Has anyone run Synergy server on the latest Gutsy?  It worked fine in Fiesty but it's almost as if there's a firewall running.  I'm abot to resort to poking around with wireshark.
<savvas> nemik: try other applications, from the menu Applications > add/remove...
<IanLiu> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<savvas> nemik: I suggest one of these: k3b brasero gnomebaker
<IanLiu> It worked fine with feisty
<nemik> savvas: thanks
<theAtom> !define good
<savvas> IanLiu: I have the same device and it works here: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about define good - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zyberzero> Hi, ive got a queston about the Gutsy release. I attempted to upgrade but after one hour or something and some error messages, the computer "told" me that the upgrade thing failed. There may be errors that can't be fixed by the upgrade program. So, now for an example firefox isn't working at all. In the output there is some files to gnome-2.0 missing, or something like that. What can it be, and what can I do?
<IanLiu> Strange...
<savvas> nemik: n/p :)
<savvas> IanLiu: close all your sound applications and do this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base
<theAtom> how can I get gutsy to recognise my Asus inbuilt webcam?
<ror> zyberzero, I've had the same problem, the upgrade has nuked my system
<ror> it's running fine tho since I've not restarted yet!
<ror> worried when I restart my system will be hosed
<IanLiu> Oh shit, I am updating Gutsy xP cant apt-get
<zyberzero> ror: It messed up my firefox
<savvas> theAtom: you complain to Asus since they don't support linux :P (just kidding!)
<zyberzero> So i can't start it
<theAtom> savvas, any solution?
<theAtom> ror, save everything before reboot!  and next time Use Acronic Trueimage
<savvas> theAtom: well.. which webcam is it? no further info about it?
<theAtom> savvas, no! its inbuilt into my Lamborghini Asus Notebook
<Oli``> ror: have you tried an apt-get install --install-missing ?
<ror> Oli``, no thanks I'll try that
<savvas> theAtom: paste your: lspci && lsusb
<savvas> !paste | theAtom
<ubotu> theAtom: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zyberzero> ror; and dumb as i am, i rebooted into windows because i needed Internet (surf the internet with w3m wasn't an option). Now I'm not sure if I want to start Ubuntu again :)
<theAtom> savvas, I type: lspci && lsusb ?
<savvas> theAtom: yes :)
<ror> I'm in same position zyber
<ror> I guess all I can suggest is what I'll do which is use the proper release DVD iso when it's out
<savvas> IanLiu: then wait for the updates to finish, reboot and check the sound again, maybe it just needed an update ;)
<niwt> zyberzero: you can install firefox manually in about two minutes
<zyberzero> niwt: And how, if I may ask?
<niwt> then blow it away when you get the official version working
<theAtom> savvas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40875/
<theAtom> savvas, does that help?
<niwt> get the file from mozilla, copy it to /usr/local, tar -xvzf firefox-whatever-version, then to run it, just type /usr/local/firefox/firefox
<savvas> theAtom: unfortunately no, I was hoping it would say something about a camera device :\
<niwt> add "sudo" where needed
<theAtom> savvas, it does
<theAtom> no?
<zyberzero> OK. I'll try to boot into ubuntu again. Wish me luck :)
<theAtom> anyone know how can I get gutsy to recognise my Asus inbuilt webcam?
<savvas> theAtom: where? I can't see anything
<theAtom> zyberzero, LOL
<zyberzero> theAtom: ;)
<savvas> theAtom: is your sound working btw?
<theAtom> savvas, thats cause you are like me, a Ubuntu noob :)
<Apo1> anyone else having samba problems in gutsy?
<theAtom> savvas, sound works great
<theAtom> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<borovy3488> does anyone know how to make firefox buttons and text not look so blurry in gutsy?
<savvas> yeah well.. this ubuntu newbie got his webcam working :p
<theAtom> savvas, how?
<savvas> the thing is.. I knew what chipset it was :P
<Colro> what directory is xorg.cfg in? trying to edit it :/
<theAtom> how can I get Webcam to work on Gutsy?
<Apo1> anyone else using synergy?
<theAtom> what protam I use to use webcam?
<dorkface> Is it a problem that I am doing "nvidia-settings" as a non-root?
<dorkface> root won't let me do it
<niwt> dorkface: you should be user
<dorkface> ok
<borovy3488> anyone know how to fix the ugly buttons and text in firefox???
<niwt> if it works, you can make a button on your panel - it doesn't seem to show up in the menu
<niwt> oh, duh! there's a menu editor
<savvas> theAtom: I use cheese
<zx80user> I cannot get alsa sound to work in gutsy - oss emulation seems to work though, strangely??? There was a message about updating alsa which I foolishly ignored and cannot recover now - how do I get those messages back?
<PP|Spydon> Is gutsy released at midnight?
<gunashekar> This channel is for support, "is it out yet" questions etc. in #ubuntu-release-party please
<niwt> it's always midnight somewhere
<lee986321> LiAmO what was that link again..some how i bothed it up when regestring lol
<caesar_> hey, is there a way that I can convert a linux download script generated by synaptic, into a script that Windows can make sense of? My only source of high speed internet is on a windows machine 15 miles away.
<PP|Spydon> lol niwt... :P
<PP|Spydon> which timezone then... :P
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i force a redetection and reinstall of a dvd writer ?
<niwt> caesar_: what are you gonna do about the last 15 miles?
<PP|Spydon> Take a sledgehammer and crash it and buy a new one and replace the old one
<theAtom> savvas, my webcam light blinked as I complied some driver for it!  SO how do i NOW use webcam?
<gunashekar> petroleum derivative
<Cidan> jdkhasdjhs
<Cidan> I swear, RC1 is crap
<theAtom> what progam is used for webcam?
<gunashekar> last15miles connectivity using fossil fuel
<theAtom> <Cidan> I swear, RC1 is crap <-- well write something better than
<SuperPigs> yall
<Apo1> RC1 is fine except for the fact that samba wont work
<theAtom> I compiled drivers for my webcam.  Now what do I do to use webcam?
<niwt> gunashekar: that's what I was thinking - is it possible that he could download all the debs and setup his own repo at home?
<caesar_> niwt: Well, I can control the computer with VNC. If I can make it run a script, then I don't have to make a special trip and haul my box
<caesar_> niwt: instead, I could just pick up the .deb's the next time I'm in-town
<savvas> theAtom: did you try cheese ?
<theAtom> savvas, i thought u were joking
<theAtom> !cheese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<savvas> lol
<savvas> apt-get install cheese :)
<theAtom> savvas, install cheese? LOL
<gunashekar> lol
<silent> !my mom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my mom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<savvas> theAtom: i'm serious :P
<silent> poor orphan
<savvas> Description: A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. Cheese is a cheesy program to take pictures and videos from your web cam. It also provides some graphical effects in order to please the users play instinct.
<keanu> lol silent
<gunashekar> lol
<theAtom> savvas, ok! cheese installed. now what?
<gunashekar> roflmao
<savvas> theAtom: you eat some cheese and type: cheese
<theAtom> savvas, will aMsn also work?
<zx80user> !lightbulb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lightbulb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<silent> i use pidgin cause I'm too lazy to learn a new program
<zx80user> !message
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about message - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<silent> !the birds and the bees
<theAtom> savvas, cheese now appear in menu under application
<caesar_> anyway. Is there a command in windows that just downloads crap? I could just replace the command in my linux scripts so that Windows could download for me
<savvas> theAtom: yeah, accessories, but I have no idea about amsn :)
<silent> caesar_, it downloads viruses on boot if that's what you mean
<gunashekar> downloading crap-- program called laxative
<server_> Hi again
<silent> hi
<caesar_> silent: heh. But that won't be a problem, since all of the files are just being trafficked to my Linux box, where they won't have any effect ;)
<server_> I can't even start X now
<theAtom> silent, hello! remember me from 2 days ago?  kept getting Openoffice depency problems
<theAtom> silent, you wont believe the solution I found
<silent> theAtom, hello there, did the recent update fix your problems?
<ISS_Student> Hey the Atom did you get it fixed
<silent> what was the solution?
<theAtom> silent, listen to this!  I moved my clock date forward ONE day and did apt-get upgrade, and it worked fine!  then returned my clock back to normal
<theAtom> silent, simple as that
<silent> theAtom, .........
<silent> w.o.w.
<theAtom> silent, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-532154.html
<theAtom> silent, read that page
<silent> world of freaking warcraft
<zyberzero> OK. This is my problem: I've tryed to upgrade to gutsy, but it failed. As the dumbass I'm, I've rebooted.
<theAtom> silent, read the last commment!  amazing eh?
<zyberzero> X is starting, but not showing the login screen
<Jacob> zyberzero: rebooting doesn't sound dumb to me, unless there were dependency problems
<ISS_Student> Anybody know how to fix the problem "hal-storeage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" that's when trying to access a usb hard drive.
<theAtom> silent, who woukld have thought moving clock forward ONE Day would solve it? :P
<savvas> wtg
<silent> theAtom, that's weird
<Jacob> zyberzero: graphics chip?
<zyberzero> Jacob: Intel intergrated something, i quite new laptop
<niwt> forward? as in larger number?
<Jacob> zyberzero: hmm, last i would have expected. must be the x3000 (sp) or something like that.. though the "intel" driver should be working
<Jacob> but if X did start, it might just be a temp GDM bug
<pi3> Hi, I just installed gusty and gnome-panel doesn't seem to appear, can someone help me?
<zyberzero> Jacob: X is starting, but not showing the login screen. I see the cursor, X is rebooting, and just going like that.
<ISS_Student> I finally got KDE going on my install. I installed and used the GWM instead of KWM
<Jacob> zyberzero: boot into recovery mode (single user mode) and run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade in case it was just a bad package bug
<zyberzero> Jacob: Thanks, I'll will try that.
<Jacob> there were a few gdm update recently
<Jacob> updates*
<zyberzero> Jacob: I did this for a few hours ago
<zyberzero> Jacob: so it may help me.. :)
<crossbones> how do I make my touchpad stop messing up in 7.10 beta
<crossbones> on my laptop
<crossbones> it hangs up and goes erratic sometimes
<hetauma> any1 else having issues with loosing title bar of windows randomly? I guess emerald crashing
<Jacob> hetauma: most likely emerald, try switching it off and just using the standard one and see if it still happens. when all else fails, apt-get upgrade :)
<zx80user> anybody any ideas how to recover old information messages from the panel - or had oss work and not alsa on gutsy?
<chapium> anyone having issues with tzdata?
<crossbones> how do I make my touchpad scroll area work like a scrollwheel?
<crossbones> on my laptop
<Jacob> anyone know what happened with ESD, by the way? I noticed that it wasn't in the repos anymore, and rejoicing (unless it is only temporary)
<crossbones> in 7.10
<chapium> hetauma: definately sounds like compiz is dieing
<hetauma> Jacob, it is emerald for sure. if I run emerald --replace after that it gets back to normal. without emerald I don't get those issues. I was wondering though if other users reported such thing
<Jacob> hetauma: Bug #145369 might be it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145369 in emerald "emerald-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145369
<crossbones> why none of you help me?
<chapium> crossbones: i cant help you ?(
<crossbones> was that a smiley or a question
<chapium> :(
<markelhas> hi ppl, how can i make my ndis config permanet? cause yestarday i've config it and after a reboot didn't work any more. now out of nothing start working.
<zyberzero> Jacob: It didn't work
<hetauma> I wonder were most of the developers are located. seems like europe but not sure. (based on the time that most of the updates usually come out :D)
<Jacob> :/
<savvas> !girl
<ubotu> Girls dont exist on the internet.  See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | For more interesting reading, see http://pandagon.blogsome.com/2007/04/13/how-to-not-be-an-asshole-a-guide-for-men/
<niwt> hetauma: you believe that developers stick to a normal daily schedule??
<zyberzero> Jacob: Apt-get says something about that gnome-themes, gnome-whatitmaybe-themes and ubuntu-desktop isn't installed or configured.
<hetauma> niwt, just a bit by the means of coordination
<niwt> lol, maybe
<Jacob> zyberzero: ah, that might be it. back in recovery mode, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zsz> how do I disable XGL in gutsy?
<riotkittie> >_>
<zyberzero> Jacob: Thanks, I'll try that
<Jacob> zsz: Compiz, right? System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects > None
<crossbones> oh
<savvas> !busybox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<savvas> hm
<zsz> Jacob, do you know how to do that in KDE?
<IanLiu> I am here again. My sound is still not working... any tips? =)
<Jacob> zsz: ah. no, sorry, I don't remember the specific instructions for that.
<savvas> is SELinux enabled by default in ubuntu?
<pi3> I've just installed Gutsy and I'm having some really ugly errors: first there is no gnome-panel visible and I can neither start it; secondly aptitude returns errors of misconfigured packages and refuses to install them and to install some other programs.. can someone help me, please?
<axjv> Does anyone know how to make a clickable shortcut to execute an sh file?
<savvas> pi3: try press alt-F2 and type: gnome-panel
<pi3> savvas: i did that but didn't work
<savvas> pi3: if that doesn't work try: killall -9 gnome-panel
<niwt> axjv: right-click on panel, Add to Panel, Custom Application launcher
<zyberzero> Jacob: There's errors about gnome-themes. I've tried: dpkg --configure gnome-themes, but then I get some errors that "symbol lookyp" failed, ant the some things about some pixbuf-2.0 or something...
<pi3> savvas: hah, that just look like magic :), it worked
<frostburn> what tool configures xorg.conf in gutsy?
<axjv> niwt: Do you know how I could get that onto my awn or desktop?
<dwangoac> Terse problem report: Running synergys on Kubuntu 7.10 looks OK but all connections from clients report they are rejected regardless of the port used.  Any suggestions?
<savvas> pi3: did you use the beta release iso?
<pi3> savvas: I upgraded from update-manager
<pi3> (using parameter d)
<zyberzero> dwangoac: Can you telnet from your clients?
<Jacob> zyberzero: hmm... that's weird
<Jacob> and I'm not sure where to go from there
<savvas> pi3: ok, don't use aptitude, apt-get is far more simple, do this: sudo apt-get -f install
<Cainen> Alright, I upgraded easily from Kubuntu, but for some reason the distribution upgrading program locks up immediately on Ubuntu.
<Jacob> might be a bug
<dwangoac> zyberzero: Very good question - I haven't set up sshd yet
<savvas> !paste | pi3
<ubotu> pi3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<niwt> axjv: I don't know how to put a button on the desktop, and what is awn?
<zyberzero> Jacob: : Oh, crap.
<savvas> pi3: paste me the output as ubotu said
<axjv> niwt: Avant-window-navigator
<savvas> s/said/explained/ bots don't talk :p
<pi3> savvas: I did that but the problem isn't solved, ok.. let me paste it
<niwt> I don't know it
<zyberzero> Jacob: So i need to reinstall it? Or what should I do?
<axjv> niwt: How would I make the launcher so that it ran the sh file?
<Jacob> zyberzero: I'm not sure really; did the live CD work?
<WaxyFresh> THANK YOU DEVS!!!!!!  i just restarted my laptop with gutsy and found out my wireless card now has supports and the new kernal supports my sound card and a million other things!
<Jacob> zyberzero: oh wait you upgraded
<niwt> axjv: put the path to the script in the command line
<zyberzero> Jacob: Yeap, I did upgrade.
<motti> gutsy seems to be freezing all the time, i need to deavtivate the gl desktop to let it work for more then 25 min at the time, but i still experience crashes, especially when 3d apps are being used.
* WaxyFresh bows before all those who helped get gutsy up and running
<motti> I am using nvidia drivers
<niwt> command text box, I mean
<Jacob> zyberzero: try the live cd. if it works, a reinstall might be necessary. if not, it is most likely a bug. :/
<pi3> savvas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40878/
<axjv> niwt: Nothing happens...
* savvas steals the bows from WaxyFresh 
<niwt> axjv:  your script is executable and can be run by user?
<zyberzero> Jacob: Yeah, now I know what i'm gonna do  on my free day tomorrow :)
<Jacob> :P
<axjv> niwt: Yeah, I can run it in terminal using sh script.sh
<axjv> niwt: But when I add sh or even sudo sh in a launcher it doesn't work.
<zyberzero> Is there any way to "back" to 7.04?
<axjv> niwt: I've also tried ./ and a path to the script.
<riotkittie> zyberzero: fresh install of it. you cant downgrade.
<cyclonut> can someone do me a favor and write my name?
<savvas> pi3: ok give me a sec
<zyberzero> cyclonut:
<cyclonut> cool, thanks :)
<zyberzero> riotkittie: OK, thanks anyway.
<zyberzero> cyclonut: NP :)
<pi3> savvas: take your time
<theAtom> got my webcam working but its UPSIDE DOWN :P
<zyberzero> theAtom: Turn it around then :)
<theAtom> cant
<savvas> lol
<theAtom> inbuilt into laptop
<dwangoac> zyberzero: Interesting - I have openssh-server installed now and outside connections are pretty much just plain ignored
<zyberzero> theAtom: Oh, weird.
<theAtom> savvas, cheese etc works.  but my image are upsoide down
<theAtom> damn :(
<savvas> theAtom: what?! you have a LAMBORGHINI and can't move the camera?!
<savvas> proposterous! :p
<riotkittie> stand on your head.
<dwangoac> zyberzero: Putty just rejects my credentials from the reomte system, but I can ssh to localhost...
<theAtom> savvas, BUILT into it
* savvas looks at riotkittie 
<zyberzero> dwangoac: Sounds like a firewall to me
<savvas> theAtom: I have a mobile 3 years old and it can circle around the camera
<riotkittie> savvas: do you have a better idea? <hides>
<dwangoac> zyberzero: Clean install of Gutsy, nothing added AFAIK...
<dwangoac> zyberzero: That was certainly my first thought though
<savvas> theAtom: isn't there some configuration to flip the screen?
<savvas> check out the preferences
<crossbones> the linux 7.10 ubuntu wont hibernate
<riotkittie> ok. apparently, you do.
<savvas> pi3: I need the output of your sources.list: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<crossbones> it goes black the screen and then nothing
<crossbones> it wont power down
<crossbones> how do I make it work?
<theAtom> savvas, u tell me
<zyberzero> dwangoac: You should ask some other guy if there is an built-in firewall. I don't now. Gutsy screwed up my Pc..
<savvas> theAtom: you have the web camera, I don't have it anymore :)
<zsz> which script starts Xgl?
<pi3> savvas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40880/
<savvas> pi3: use the us archive mirrors, from the menu go System > Administration > Software Sources
<savvas> pi3: select download from: Server for United States
<niwt> axjv: I just make a script, made a button, and it works
<niwt> *made
<axjv> niwt: Button?
<niwt> yeah, wasn't that the plan?
<savvas> pi3: then click close, it will ask to reload data, try do it, i know it will end up with some errors probably
<pi3> savvas: yes, I'm
<axjv> niwt: You mean a link?
<axjv> niwt: Wow, I'm stupid
<savvas> pi3: you're? :p
<niwt> no, I mean a launcher on my panel
<pi3> savvas: unexpected enter :S
<pi3> I mean return
<WorkingOnWise> What is the package called that gives me the "Sled" type panel menu?
<savvas> pi3: ok any errors after updating the sources?
<pi3> savvas: is the us mirror somehow more reliable?
<axjv> niwt: Umm, what exactly was the command
<niwt> just the full path to the script
<savvas> pi3: yeap, in fact, I don't even see the argentinian server listed in the archive mirrors
<axjv> I'll try that, hold on
<niwt> looks like /home/me/testscript.sh
<axjv> Should I run in terminal?
<sinX_> Ok, anyone know how to sync an iphone?
<pi3> savvas: ok, it seems to have finished now
<savvas> pi3: no errors?
<pi3> savvas: nope, at least reloading...
<savvas> pi3: ok, do this again and paste me the output:  sudo apt-get -f install
<niwt> axjv: when you run your script from a terminal, do you have to be in a particular directory for the script to work?
<axjv> niwt: Yeah, I think so.
<pi3> savvas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40881/
<axjv> niwt: It's a game, so it must have a few dependencies
<niwt> well, the launcher will run it from your home
<MessiahAngel> hi all
<WorkingOnWise> hi MA
<MessiahAngel> anybody has an error at start u pwith kernel 2.6.22.14 ?
<niwt> axjv: well, if you need to change directory when you run it from terminal, you'll need to add a line to the script to cd or write another script to cd and then run the game script
<axjv> Lol
<axjv> niwt: A script to a script?
<axjv> niwt: Well, I just examined the script, and I changed a few directories
<sinX_> anyone know if it even possible to sync an iphone currently?
<niwt> ok
<axjv> niwt: It assumed that the directory it was running from was the game thing
<axjv> niwt: So I made it cd
<axjv> niwt: I'm gonna test it out now
<niwt> cool
<savvas> pi3: sudo apt-get install --reinstall tzdata
<dwangoac> OK, so different track - does anyone know if Kubuntu 7.10 comes with a firewall enabled?  I can't even SSH in (always reports access denied).
<axjv> YES! VICTORY IS MINE!
<axjv> Err... I did it.
<dwangoac> axjv: Heh - that honestly lightened my day
<niwt> dwangoac: did you install ssh?
<pi3> savvas: keeps outputting the same error
<MessiahAngel> i can't boot gutsy on kernel 2.6.22.14 but i can boot on 2.6.20.16-32, any suggestions or solutions ?
<dwangoac> niwt: Yep, just now - I was previously having problems with synergys not being seen by clients.
<savvas> pi3: ok try this: dpkg --configure tzdata
<frostburn> MessiahAngel, we need a more specific error to diagnose
<pi3> savvas: the same error again... :(
<pi3> dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure):
<pi3>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<savvas> grrr
<r3m0t> I'm using snd-hda-intel on ICH8, but everything is extremely quiet. Can somebody fix?
<pi3> do you think this is related in some way with gutsy?
<savvas> pi3: uname -r
<pi3> 2.6.22-14-generic
<savvas> pi3: whatever it is, we'll try and fix it
<niwt> !synergys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergys - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<savvas> pi3: did you upgrade from feisty?
<MessiahAngel> frostburn > kernel panic : can not mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<pi3> savvas: yes, using update-manager
<MessiahAngel> >frostburn i might miss one or two words
<savvas> pi3: don't close the terminal you use from now on
<frostburn> MessiahAngel, did you try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576087
<savvas> pi3: cd ~/Desktop/
<niwt> dwangoac: ok, I just read a description of synergy, and it sounds like a potential cluster fsck
<savvas> pi3: wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2007f-3ubuntu1_all.deb
<dwangoac> niwt: Right
<WorkingOnWise> What is the package called that gives me the "Sled" type panel menu?
<niwt> are these computers in the same room?
<dwangoac> niwt: I suspect that the problem is not with synergy itself - I've been running it on fiesty for a while and it continued to work after doing an upgrade
<MessiahAngel> frostburn > thx, that is the exact msg i'm getting, i'll try that, thx for the link :)
<dwangoac> niwt: Plenty - I run a test lab (I'm a beta test lead)
<pi3> savvas: I'm feeling like a ssh server ;)
<niwt> why not use kvm?
<Kein> Is Kopete supposed to crash repeatedly?
<savvas> pi3: you should be familiar with these already, gutsy is not stable yet :P
<dwangoac> niwt: Quick history is I had fiesty installed with Synergy working, upgraded to Gutsy and synergy kept working but I encountered a console bug (which has been filed), so I did a format and installed fresh - now that it's a fresh install I'm seeing odd firewall-like behavior
<savvas> pi3: is it done downloading?
<dwangoac> niwt: I have a physical KVM switch, but I prefer synergy as it's absolutely fantastic to be able to run multiple computers from one mouse/keyboard combo - you get really addicted to it after a while :)
<niwt> dwangoac: uh, which console bug?
<pi3> savvas: yes, done, I mean like you telling me the commands.. if this keeps bad, may I allow you to connect to my ubuntu by ssh?
<dwangoac> One moment
<pi3> what an awful security hole, letting strangers do that though
<savvas> pi3: well no problem here, I love ssh, but I want you to understand some things, just to see the solution ways :) (not that this will work 100%, but I'll try)
<savvas> pi3: apt-cache show debconf | grep -i "installed"
<pi3> savvas: I understood all the things you said to me, but I think that you will be more agile if you have the command line just there in your monitor..
<savvas> pi3: sorry: apt-cache policy debconf | grep -i "installed"
<pi3> Installed: 1.5.14ubuntu1
<LiMaO> Kein: i run gnome here (feisty 64bit), but have used kopete everyday (almost never turn if off) and it doesn't seem to have a single problem at all
<Kein> I'm running Gutsy, so that's what I was wondering.
<savvas> pi3: sudo dpkg -r tzdata
<Kein> Anyways, it actually runs well until I try to get in an AIM chat.
<Kein> With one account, it works fine.
<Kein> With the other?
<frostburn> is there a known issue with edid in gutsy?
<Kein> Crashes the split second I press enter. =/
<savvas> pi3: removed?
<WorkingOnWise> What is the package called that gives me the "Sled" type panel menu?
<pi3> savvas: removed
<LiMaO> Kein: what worry us even more is that gutsy is 2 days from launch =P
<savvas> WorkingOnWise: ah... gnome-menu ? I forgot :\
<LiMaO> i guess i'll skip this version hehe
<savvas> pi3: sudo dpkg -i tzdata_2007f-3ubuntu1_all.deb
<Kein> It's working perfectly for me other than Kopete.
<savvas> WorkingOnWise: gnome-main-menu
<r3m0t> my sound... :(
<pi3> savvas: dpkg: error processing tzdata (--install):
<pi3>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<Kein> pi3: Had the same problem.
<savvas> wth
<Kein> Remove it.
<Kein> Then reinstall it.
<LiMaO> Kein: try using gaim
<Kein> LiMaO: I do. =D
<Kein> Pidgin, even.
<LiMaO> oh ok
<Kein> I like Kopete more on looks, though.
<WorkingOnWise> savvas: gnome menu gives a windows-ish start menu... checking to see if i have gnome-main-menu installed
<dwangoac> niwt: Found it - on launchpad, it's Bug # 129910
<savvas> pi3: let's try once more: sudo dpkg -P tzdata
<niwt> thanks, I'll look
<savvas> WorkingOnWise: that's what opensuse has, I misunderstood, my bad :)
<dwangoac> niwt: I added the note at the bottom from user AC
<pi3> savvas: it has been removed
<WorkingOnWise> savvas: actually, the menu I'm looking for originated with opensuse.
<savvas> pi3: sudo apt-get install --reinstall tzdata
<niwt> ok, I don't know how to look up a bug
<dwangoac> niwt: OK, let me grab a link for you.  It's a really nasty bug that very much needs to be resolved before Gutsy is released - it means advanced installs won't work on laptops, among other things (that and I just don't like hard crashes)
<dwangoac> niwt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in initramfs-tools "tty[1-6]  are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [Critical,Triaged] 
<dwangoac> Whoa - nice one ubotu
<ViVeRANT> Wondering if anyone here has found any other ways around the following bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/130559? People with both the rev 2 and rev 3 hardware seems to have used an alsa patch to get around it but also needed model information. Is this something better taken up in #alsa?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130559 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) - no sound" [Medium,Triaged] 
<niwt> and I just discovered that the google search box in firefox does nothing
<savvas> pi3: ?
<pi3> savvas: it worked :)
<pi3> just finished
<savvas> pi3: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-minimal
<pi3> done
<savvas> pi3: sometimes old configuration get in the way
<savvas> pi3: sudo apt-get -f install
<pi3> savvas: is that all?
<savvas> well I hope so ;)
<pi3> savvas: wow, thank you
<pi3> what was happening?
<niwt> thanks dwangoac: I'll look at it as soon as I can get firefox running
<niwt> geez
<dwangoac> niwt: Gotta love brokenness - it won't let you paste into the address bar?
<savvas> pi3: well I think tzdata had some config files leftover from feisty :P
<niwt> yeah, I saw the page for a couple seconds, then firefox crashed and won't restart
<dwangoac> niwt: Move your .mozilla directory out of the way
<savvas> pi3: the install finished?
<niwt> I tried a pkill firefox, and i got input/output error message
<pi3> savvas: do you think I should report this?
<pi3> savvas: gutsy install?
<niwt> now I can't open a terminial
<savvas> pi3: well.. um.. whatever it was, it's long gone now
<niwt> I'll be back in a minute
<dwangoac> niwt: OK, that i can't help you with :) - sudo ps -A | grep fire ?
<niwt> oops - I can't go anywehre while I'm downloading stuff
<niwt> I'm gonna drop to a console (I hope)
<savvas> pi3: is the apt-get fixed now? no errors?
<pi3> savvas: well, thank you. Amazing how you did without looking
<niwt> no, I can't log in on console, either
<niwt> gonna try ssh
<pi3> savvas: no errors seem to keep alive :)
<vixyfox> Hey all, how does one open the repository to edit things there?
<savvas> pi3: ok now do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<savvas> vixyfox: you mean: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ViVeRANT> vixyfox: you mean the sources.list file?
<vixyfox> Yeah
<niwt> can't ssh in, either - next trick is temporary power deprivation
<ViVeRANT> beat me to it :p
<niwt> bbiab
<savvas> :p
<vixyfox> Thank you ^_^
<vixyfox> Trying to add compiz fuzion
<savvas> thank ViVeRANT, I beat him to it :p
<ViVeRANT> vixyfox: Gutsy also allows you to add repo via the software sources UI
<savvas> vixyfox: gutsy already has it
<WorkingOnWise> savvas: I loked for 2 days for that thing! They must pulled it from the repos just to mess with me!
<vixyfox> O_O
<vixyfox> it does?
<vixyfox> where?
<savvas> WorkingOnWise: the gnome-main-menu or what you were looking for? :P
<ViVeRANT> System > Admin > Sw Sources > 3rd Party Tab
<savvas> vixyfox: wait
<WorkingOnWise> both, gnome-main-menu is what i have been lookin 4...
<savvas> vixyfox: System > preferences > appearance > visual effects
<vixyfox> Savvas: Then turn on Extra?
<savvas> WorkingOnWise: well good, because I haven't got a clue how the sled looks like :)
<savvas> vixyfox: exactamundo!
<savvas> that's programmish for yes
<vixyfox> Savvas: Nice :D How do I add or remove things though in it?
<savvas> vixyfox: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<vixyfox> Savvas: Thank you so much ^_^
<WorkingOnWise> It's real handy for someone like me that installs a few thousand packages, just cuz they sound interesting. :)
<savvas> vixyfox: you'll then find it under system > prefs > advanced desktop something ;p
<vixyfox> Savvas: Downloading now ^_^
<savvas> WorkingOnWise: got a screenshot of sled?
<ViVeRANT> ah thats a nice way to get to that... beats the advanced desktop settings effects menu
<ViVeRANT> well okay maybe not :)
* savvas beats ViVeRANT to it
<Redhammer> hello I am struggling to get mysql started
<ViVeRANT> again
<savvas> they should have a contest with helping
<savvas> :p
<Redhammer> anybody able to tell me what I need to do to get mysql to start
<techjim> i can update to gutsy via "update-manager -d" correct?  Is this a deprecated method or is it suggested?
<ViVeRANT> I do it all day so I am used to it :p
<savvas> Redhammer: a daemon or a client?
<nickrud> techjim: preferred method
<Redhammer> sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<Redhammer> returns failed to start server
<WorkingOnWise> savvas: um....where would I post it for u to see?
<savvas> Redhammer: maybe mysql-admin can help a bit
<Redhammer> Setting up mysql-server-5.0 (5.0.45-1ubuntu3) ...
<Redhammer>  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ OK ] 
<Redhammer>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail] 
<Redhammer> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<Redhammer> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure):
<Redhammer>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Redhammer> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mysql-server:
<MessiahAngel> frostburn > error solved
<savvas> Redhammer: ah wait
<frostburn> MessiahAngel, reinstall grub?
<Redhammer> savvas: yes
<savvas> Redhammer: paste the log output to http://pastebin.ca
<MessiahAngel> frostburn > no, simply edited it
<frostburn> MessiahAngel, even better
<Redhammer> which logplease
<MessiahAngel> frostburn > the line initrd was missing
<frostburn> yes, ramdrive is important
<niwt> dwangoac: I found it, and it looks like the same problem I had
<savvas> Redhammer: this one that you just pasted.. is there no more after "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mysql-server:" ?
<MessiahAngel> so i added it and it worked fine
<dwangoac> niwt: Welcome back
<zx80user> sound is badly fscked. Knew I should have waited
<Redhammer> done http://pastebin.ca/739175
<dwangoac> niwt: Glad to hear I'm not the only one.  I'm ignoring that issue for now and just making sure I slap my hands every time my fingers wander towards Ctrl + Alt +Fx
<savvas> Redhammer: nothing after that?
<MessiahAngel> frostburn > i'll go post this solution in forums, that might help others getting this error
<Redhammer> then it goes on about mythtv
<niwt> lol
<Redhammer> but nothing helpful
<Redhammer> I think
<WorkingOnWise> savvas: actually, it's one of those apps that a screenshot would'nt tell the tale. Install it and see. Add it to your panel. If you have 2 items that both say "Main Menu", the correct one has a computer icon.
<dwangoac> niwt: Anyway, I've confirmed that from multiple computers elsewhere in the lab I can't SSH in or otherwise get to my laptop; all outbound communication works fine however (as in the case of switching my laptop to be the synergy client)
<niwt> I got rid of vga=791
<savvas> Redhammer: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server-5.0
<Redhammer> thx will try that
<dwangoac> niwt: The notes seem to imply that fix does not work on an nVidia based laptop
<filthpig> I'm considering buying a new mb and cpu (well I have to, my current setup went to Iraq earlier today. Seems it was allergic to a RAM chip I got hold of :s) Anyhoo, should I go for an Intel/nvidia or AMD/nvidia setup? I will never leave the nvidia graphics ;)
<savvas> WorkingOnWise: ah ok :p
<niwt> dwangoac:  nvidia desktop here
<daekdroom> were there updates for gutsy today?
<dwangoac> niwt: I see.  So, do you happen to know of any firewall type things or funny iptable rules that are shipping by default with Gutsy?
<niwt> hang on
<dwangoac> niwt: Take your time - I appreciate the help
<nickrud> dwangoac: have you told ssh to allow connections? (listen address in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<niwt> dwangoac:  no firewall rules in default install
<niwt> heh, you probably think I know what I'm talking about
<daekdroom> were there updates for gutsy today?
<niwt> daekdroom: I think so
<gnomefreak> daekdroom: we are frozen for release
<niwt> this morning seems like a long time ago
<daekdroom> gnomefreak: ah, ok
<Hammy_> Hey
<gnomefreak> you may only see a couple a day until after release
<Hammy_> I have a simple question
<gnomefreak> Hammy_: ?
* nickrud has absolute faith in the 18th
<dwangoac> nickrud: I don't honestly remember changing it - let me check
<savvas> Redhammer: if that doesn't work: sudo apt-get -f install
<vixyfox> If you turn on Desktop Cube, how do you display it?
<vixyfox> *is feeling really stupid*
<savvas> vixyfox: all in the key bindings
<gnomefreak> niwt: im getting that way although it will be the first time (atleast since breezy) we made the exact date
<savvas> the keyboard shortcuts
<Hammy_> gnomefreak: my question is can i use any .exe programs using Wine for gusty???i just downloaded it(the Wine for gusty)
<gnomefreak> we are normally a day off
<vixyfox> Savvas: I tried looking there, I couldn't find any
<gnomefreak> Hammy_: some of them yes
<Hammy_> what do you mean some of them?
<niwt> I think a day or two off is not a bad thing
<ggilbert> Hammy_: Not all programs will work properly in wine
<Hammy_> so a program like aim.exe will tht work?
<gnomefreak> Hammy_: wine doesnt support all apps. see #winehq and ask if it supports your app
<ggilbert> Some will and some won't. You mostly just have to try it and see.
<savvas> vixyfox: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494548
<Redhammer> @savvas no luck
<gnomefreak> Hammy_: it might #winehq is best place for that
<Hammy_> gnomefreak:thnx
<vixyfox> Thank you Savvas :D
<Redhammer> no idea but not starting mysql server
<Hammy_> ggilbert:thnx
<gnomefreak> Hammy_: use gaim
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> or my fav. naim
<Hammy_> gnomefreak: thnx for the tip but it was an example, i will use that now though since i didnt know about it lolz
<ViVeRANT> vivyfox: also make sure you have setup 4 separate workspaces or you will just rotate between 2 windows and not a cube. I ran into that as I got fusion up today...
<savvas> Redhammer: does it say which dependencies are not available?
<gnomefreak> Hammy_: i know it was example hence the reason i cant give you a straight answer ;)
<filthpig> I'm considering buying a new mb and cpu (well I have to, my current setup went to Iraq earlier today. Seems it was allergic to a RAM chip I got hold of :s) Anyhoo, should I go for an Intel/nvidia or AMD/nvidia setup? I will never leave the nvidia graphics ;)
<Hammy_> lolz ok
<savvas> Redhammer: maybe this document helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Redhammer> thanks checking it
<Redhammer> log said next to nothing I am afraid
<Cidan> uh
<Cidan> so if you mount /boot on another filesystem
<Cidan> 7.10 goes nuts
<Cidan> clean install
<dwangoac> nickrud: OK, it's been at least a year, but I'm poking around in sshd_config and I don't see anything I'd need to change to ensure SSH is open
<weirdbro> How do I make the network manager try to store keys into the "login" keyring instead of the old "default" keyring?
<nickrud> dwangoac: ListenAddress, I had to enable that and set it to 0.0.0.0
<vixyfox> What is the super key?
<mc44> vixyfox: the windows key
<nickrud> vixyfox: the windows key on the left
<Angelus> guys, i tried to install kubuntu gutsy but it doesn't recocnize my Geforce8400GS, instead of bootup splash the monitor turns of , then when its gonna go into KDE it turns back on and crashes with a blank monitor, this problem is with kubuntu feisty too, i installed kubuntu feisty in text mode and crashed when i tried to start X with the nvidia-glx drivers, anyhelp ? :S
<compilerwriter> I have had a bad experience in an update to the rc.  I have a copy of the iso on cdrom is there a way to use it to try to finish the upgrade?
<Cidan> man
<mc44> compilerwriter: you can only use the alternate cd to upgrade
<Cidan> Gusty really needs to be pushed back
<Cidan> :/
<compilerwriter> How does one do that mc44 that is what I have
<gnomefreak> Cidan: it will be fine for release
<socketbind> hi, how do i say politely that the font config dialog goes nuts?
<dwangoac> nickrud: Enabled by removing # and restarted ssh - same access denied message; I can connect on the local system.
<mc44> compilerwriter: add the cd to your sources.list
<gnomefreak> !upgrade | compilerwriter
<ubotu> compilerwriter: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - Please join #ubuntu+1 for questions about upgrading to Gutsy, and use #ubuntu for "normal" support only
<mc44> compilerwriter: sudo apt-cdrom add
<weirdbro> How do I make the network manager try to store keys into the "login" keyring instead of the old "default" keyring?
<Redhammer> savvas thanks for all your help still having no luck
<socketbind> would like to file a bug but english is not my native language : \
<Angelus> will it be fine for my problem too on release gnomefreak ?
<nickrud> dwangoac: sudo iptables -L will list any rules you have running. Gotta step out for about 10 min, work. brb
<`23meg> anyone running compiz on a nvidia Geforce Go6200 (mobile)?
<dwangoac> nickrud: Nothing listed under any of the chains, etc. - looks to be empty, which is puzzling the crap out of me
<daekdroom> `23meg: it will probably run, but it will eat your notebook's battery =P
<gunny> `23meg: im on a 6800 g0
<vixyfox> Angelus: Have you tried hitting F11 when the screen goes black? I had a similar problem with my GeForce 8600GTS
<dwangoac> I'm going to reboot (which won't affect this IRC session) - BRB
<compilerwriter> ok mc44 did that
<`23meg> daekdroom, it does run, but performance is low
<Angelus> what happens if i hit F11 vixyfox ?
<gnomefreak> Angelus: it will be fine for release is what i meant. each user will have a prolem with any release doesnt mean it should hold back a full release, fixes can be made after release for certain issues. if you have an issue report it on launchpad.net and when they look it over they will decide when it can be fixed
<`23meg> gunny, how is performance?
<daekdroom> 6800 is way faster than 6200 mobile...
<vixyfox> Angelus: I'm not too sure, but when I hit F11, it ends up displaying the screen so that I can at least work and finally gotten the nvidia drivers installed properly
<compilerwriter> mc44 now what
<savvas> Redhammer: I frankly believe that you haven't tried everything, especially what it says "after installing mysql": https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-39085275bc28194cca77d021ec362ff3003b10bc
<gunny> `23meg: no probs very happy with it
<mc44> compilerwriter: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<`23meg> does performance differ a lot between mobiles and non-mobiles?
<mc44> compilerwriter: assuming you're half way through upgrade
<Angelus> vixyfox: do you know how to install the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com? i couldn't get them to work
<savvas> Redhammer: does this command return any errors: sudo apt-get -f install
<Redhammer> savvas: done that sorry to disappoint
<Cidan> in grub
<gnomefreak> right now main issues would be kernel, boot, dbus, hald, ect... apps issues can wait unless it prevents a user from using Gutsy (not by choice)
<Redhammer> same errors
<vixyfox> Angelus: Don't do it that way, your sure to get bad results
<Cidan> root in menu.lst has to point to /boot?
<Cidan> or to the /
<daekdroom> `23meg: we can say 8700 mobile is faster than 8400 normal, mobile is a high efficience tendence =P
<Cidan> filesystem?
<Angelus> vixyfox: its my only way. the kubuntu drivers doesn't support my card
<vixyfox> Andgelus: Best way to do it, is once you are done, enable restricted driver access.
<gnomefreak> Angelus: whats wrong with ubuntu drivers?
<vixyfox> Angelus: One moment and I'll give you the exact things you need to put in ;)
<Angelus> gnomefreak: they don't support my card
<savvas> Redhammer: ok: apt-cache policy mysql-server
<itrebal> what is the name of the fancy graphics (ie: what does it use, compiz, beryl, etc)?
<gnomefreak> Angelus: what card?
<Cidan> Does anyone know where "root" in menu.lst for each OS has to point to?  /boot/ or /?
<daekdroom> compiz-fusion
<ViVeRANT> compiz-fusion
<weirdbro> itrebal: compiz fusion
<Angelus> GeForce 8400 GS pci-e gnomefreak
<itrebal> thanks :P
<compilerwriter> mc44 that was about where I was.  When that finishes then what?
<gnomefreak> your right and neither do nvidia's drivers atm
<mc44> compilerwriter: then reboot and hope for the best? :)
<`23meg> daekdroom, thanks
<itrebal> is there a way to enable The Cube? or does it not have one, yet?
<gnomefreak> seeing as they are the same drivers that nvidia released
<mc44> compilerwriter: backup anything vital first :)
<Angelus> gnomefreak: wrong. nvidia drivers does. i install them on gentoo
<compilerwriter> I should remove the cdrom though before the reboot correct?  mc44
<Angelus> and worked fine :)
<savvas> Cidan: mine says: root            (hd0,0)
<ViVeRANT> itrebal: It would be in the Advanced Desktop Settings Menu if you have the manager installed
<mc44> compilerwriter: shouldn't really matter, just don't boot from the cd
<Cidan> yes but you don't have /boot/ on a different partition
<Cidan> I do
<Cidan> :P
<ggilbert>  nvidia's drivers/hardware currently have some pretty nasty bugs with compiz fusion.
<savvas> Cidan: well.. root            (hd0,1) ?:)
<vixyfox> Angelus: Your going to want to do the following. Open up Terminal. Then type in "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new" Then when that's done, type "sudo aptitude install nvidia-settings" Then "sudo aptitude install nvidia-xconfig"
<gnomefreak> Angelus: we cant change the drivers so it nvidia-glx-new doesnt support them than nvidia's drivers version 100.14.19 wont
<Cidan> yeah, but do I need to do that, is what I wonder
<Cidan> no nm
<gnomefreak> Angelus: if they do that that version will work in ubuntu
<Redhammer> trying that
<Redhammer> thanks for your persistance
<Angelus> gnomefreak: it does. i tried them and they worked on another distro
<gnomefreak> Angelus: Closed source means we cant change the source
<Angelus> on kubuntu they didn't the screen just went blank
<itrebal> ViVeRANT: compizconfig-settings-manager I assume?
<Angelus> gnomefreak: it means they are not uptodate the kubuntu drivers
<gnomefreak> Angelus: they are the same drivers differnent kernel modules
<vixyfox> Angelus: Have you tried what I wrote down?
<weirdbro> How do I make the network manager try to store keys into the "login" keyring instead of the old "default" keyring?
<itrebal> oh, found it
<savvas> Redhammer: does it say "Installed: 5.0.45-1ubuntu3" ?
<ViVeRANT> itreval: correct
<itrebal> thanks :)
<Angelus> yes vixyfox
<ViVeRANT> sorry itrebal
<gnomefreak> Angelus: nvidia's latest release was 100.14.19
<itrebal> :)
<vixyfox> Angelus: I don't know what is wrong then, my 8600GTS card is working fine after doing that
<gnomefreak> ubuntus latest release is same
<vixyfox> Angelus: you made sure to enable restricted drivers?
<Angelus> then there is something in kubuntu that hates my card gnomefreak , cause in gentoo everything worked perfect
<Redhammer> yes
<Angelus> vixyfox: kubuntu doesnt have that
<Angelus> only ubuntu has it
<Redhammer>  sudo apt-cache policy mysql-server
<Redhammer> mysql-server:
<Redhammer>   Installed: (none)
<Redhammer>   Candidate: 5.0.45-1ubuntu3
<Redhammer>   Version table:
<Redhammer>      5.0.45-1ubuntu3 0
<Redhammer>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<vixyfox> Angelus: Does Kubuntu not have their own channel then?
<Redhammer> well no and yes, I am trying but it fails to install obviously
<Redhammer> let me see I will try a reboot and just try and reset veryting
<Angelus> vixyfox: i tried ,. no one answered, thats why im giving a try to gutsy RC , but seems the same problem, no its worst, since gutsy doesnt have a text installer i can't even install it cause it crashes in the live cd cause of the driver issue
<gnomefreak> Angelus: you do as you wish but the drivers are the same the kernel modules may not be. so feel free to build them but your nvidia drivers will not be supported by ubuntu and you will build them on ever kernel update
<savvas> Redhammer: try this: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.0 && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<gnomefreak> Angelus: try in #nvidia
<gnomefreak> gutsy has a text installer
<savvas> RedKrieg: paste me the log output to http://pastebin.ca
<gnomefreak> its the alternate cd
<mc44> the text installer is the same as ever
<savvas> oops
<gnomefreak> he left
<savvas> he left :s
<gnomefreak> lol
<savvas> thanks :P
<gnomefreak> hey pointing out whats right in front of your face is easy ;)
<dwangoac> niwt: I got it!
<niwt> ok, spill!
* savvas sends a piece of e-cake to gnomefreak 
<savvas> party leftover :p
<niwt> I'm editing my intramfs-tools/modules right now
<dwangoac> niwt: Turns out it was because bcm43xx-fwcutter didn't cut the right firmware file for my wireless adapter, but eth1 was still present
<gnomefreak> happy birthday btw
<savvas> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> savvas: get ready there will be a party in a day or 2
<dwangoac> niwt: For whatever reason, it put my system in a state where some traffic was going down a dead-end eth1, because it was neither up nor down yet present
<savvas> gutsy final? hehe
<niwt> wow
<gnomefreak> we get to open up our release channel
<gnomefreak> savvas: yeah
<dwangoac> niwt: I didn't know that was possible...  Anyway, I cut the right firmware and rebooted - problem went away
<niwt> cool, congrats
* gnomefreak wonders if its not already open
<savvas> gnomefreak: let the "I got no graphical desktop!" deluge us then :p
<gnomefreak> :)
<Creationist> How do I access my hard drives from a Live CD?  I can't even mount them: "refused uid 999"
* nickrud considers /ignoring the word video
<savvas> I surely hope they fixed the restricted compatibility as much as they could
<gnomefreak> Creationist: with a chroot normally see !grub
<Creationist> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<savvas> wb Redhammer
<gnomefreak> savvas: depends on what restricted modules you mean
<nickrud> dwangoac: ah, I see you're up. An orthogonal problem ;)
<Redhammer> yes hello savvas I am still trying
<woodwizzle> I'm running Gutsy 64-bit and I cannot get any video players to play DVDs
<woodwizzle> i've tried VLC, Ogle, Mplayer, and Totem
<gnomefreak> woodwizzle: you need libdvdcss2
<savvas> gnomefreak: I heard there still are problems with ati drivers :\
<gnomefreak> savvas: thats ati not us if you mean for compiz and such
<nickrud> they work, as long as people don't get fancy
<dwangoac> nickrud: A problem I never would have thought of, but I saw dmesg complaining about the firmware not being loaded even though I thought I had gotten that working
<savvas> Redhammer: try this: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.0 && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<gnomefreak> ati has been adding support for the same thing for last 8 releases and still hasnt gotten it right
<woodwizzle> gnomefreak: I have libdvdread3, Is libdvdcss2 in any repos?
<savvas> Redhammer: paste me the log output to http://pastebin.ca
<rebelThor>  hey, just upgraded to gutsy, and now both cedega and wine stopped working on my Warcraft III :(
<gnomefreak> woodwizzle: no
<mc44> !dvd | woodwizzle
<ubotu> woodwizzle: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<niwt> dwangoac:  ok, gonna try a reboot now - thanks for the help
<gnomefreak> !dvd | woodwizzle
<Creationist> Also, after reinstalling GRUB, I can no longer boot Linux.  Error 17 (partition could not be loaded, or something similar)
<gnomefreak> brb going to enjoy the e-cake ty savvas ;)
<savvas> gnomefreak: ah ok, no idea, I'm glad I use nvidia though, but it still works :)
<dwangoac> er.. I should be tahnking niwt for the help, but I'll thank nickrud instead :)
<savvas> haha oki doki
<nickrud> dwangoac: heh.
* nickrud likes it when people actually read syslog
<Redhammer> http://pastebin.ca/739210 there is a line about #
<Redhammer> 071017  0:10:30 [ERROR]  /usr/sbin/mysqld: unknown option '--skip-external-locsudo gedit /etc/mysql/my.cnfking' I am checking that now
<dwangoac> nickrud: I bet.  It would have been easier to get to this point if the system didn't crash every time I tried opening an out-of-X console - they really need to fix that before they release.
<nickrud> dwangoac: ati?
<dwangoac> nickrud: nVidia laptop
<savvas> Redhammer: that sounds more like a bug to me
<Ertai88> Does Gutsy work with 256MB of RAM?
<savvas> Redhammer: hold a sec
<dwangoac> !system requirements
<nickrud> dwangoac: ah. I had a similar issue with ati, by removing splash from the kernel lines I got consoles back
<savvas> Redhammer: I'll install it here and we'll see what happens
<Ertai88> I read them, it said I needed 358MB or something similar, but I'm wondering if it'll work install and work properly with 256.
<dwangoac> nickrud: Yeah, with this particular combination it's even worse - even removing the vga=791 line still doesn't help as it just hard-crashes as soon as you switch over
<nickrud> that sucks
<dwangoac> indeed
<cafuego> Ertai88: it would, but probably not the Gnome version. I'd use XUbuntu instead.
<dwangoac> But, things are at least workable for now.  Thanks again for the help - I need to get back to work.  Later!
<nickrud> Ertai88: it'll work, but will get into swap thrashing pretty easily with more than a few apps open
<Ertai88> Swap trashing?
<cafuego> Ertai88: Using  alot of virtual memory, making it slow.
<nickrud> thrashing: too many apps wanting to be in ram
<Ertai88> Ok, thanks
<Creationist> I'm having a problem with GRUB.  After installing Windows and then following the !grub tutorial to fix the boot loader, I now get an Error 17 when trying to boot into my Linux partition.  Can anyone shed any light on this?
<weirdbro> Creationist - http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<savvas> Creationist: also http://justlinux.com/forum/showpost.php?p=869980&postcount=6 :P
<lee986321> LiMaO just wanted to say thanks...Now I can view Mt St hellens web cam lol
<lee986321> eh I see it touched off quite a controversy though lol
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-17
<TheRepacker> RC is now, haven't been that many  changes this week get it, avoid the rush
<zetheroo> I am waiting for Ubuntu to notify me of the upgrade
<zetheroo> what do ya rekon ?
<frostburn> is there a way to use a mouse gesture to do Move to Corners?
<TheRepacker> 24 hrs
<zetheroo> will it take long for that to happen?
<zetheroo> so not on the 18th?
<TheRepacker> some people alreay have by sysnoptic
<zetheroo> maybe the 19th?
<zetheroo> really?
<TheRepacker> I haven't had any updates for over a day, so I'm 7.10
<zetheroo> so your upgraded?
<bardyr> how come Apache2 is only listen to tcp6?
<TheRepacker> I been running it since tribe 2, with updating I'm current, been very stable
<bardyr> ipv6*
<zetheroo> wonderful
<Ximal> well slart : it rocks .. thanks guys for the chkrootkit and rkhunter .. they're nice
<Creationist> AlienX_: I installed the official drivers, remember?  nvidia-xconfig now just makes use of those instead... then I can't start X at all.
<TheRepacker> Creationist: right, becareful, the system tries to install the 100.14.19 driver, it has a know regressive bug on 6XXX and 7XXX cards
<Ximal> any antivirus progs anyone knows about ?
<AlienX_> Ximal: read what people responded to you earlier...
<tech0007> can i encrypt my hard drive even though i did an upgrade not a clean install?
<Creationist> AlienX_: Alright, well I install nvidia-glx and ran nvidia-xconfig.  Gonna restart X and see how it goes.
<Ximal> anyone have sophos ? antivirus page ? url ?
<AlienX_> Ximal: i've used sophos but I don't run AV on any of my linux boxes
<Creationist> Okay, that killed my X server too.
<AlienX_> Creationist: is there a specific error that the xserver is throwing out?
<Ximal> why not alienx_
<Creationist> Yeah, hang on... lemme check real quick.
<TheRepacker> Creationist: it is probably saying glx was not loaded
<AlienX_> Ximal: no reason to. I periodically check for rootkits but beyond that, I've never had any reason to run an AV app
<Ximal> and why don't you do /msg nickserv ghost alienx password
<Ximal> oh.. I'm just doing it because I don't wanna take the chance ..
<AlienX_> Ximal: because alienx is my box at home
<Slart> I'm having some trouble starting gnome on my newly upgraded ubuntu box.. seems the failsafe xorg.conf doesn't work with my nvidia 8800.. known problem? workarounds?
<Creationist> TheRepacker: Yeah, I remember it was something like that.
<tech0007>  can i encrypt my hard drive even though i did an upgrade not a clean install?
<AlienX_> Ximal: you're likely not to get any kind of virus unless you're being incredibly careless
<Ximal> aye alien ..
<Ximal> I'm just trying to be safe..
<Ximal> but you are right..
<TheRepacker> Creationist: I had to re-install the kernels
<Ximal> i guess the clamshell one on add remove is ok
<AlienX_> Slart: you can run the nvidia-glx-new package IIRC
<pro_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - Please join #ubuntu+1 for questions about upgrading to Gutsy, and use #ubuntu for "normal" support only
<Creationist> TheRepacker: Well, I just reinstalled Kubuntu.  I'd hate to have to do it again... although I have ALWAYS had issues with video drivers in Linux.
<Slart> AlienX_ : same result.. x doesn't start..  just blinks a few times
<AlienX_> Creationist: i can't see why you'd need to reinstall
<AlienX_> Slart: what error are you getting?
<Slart> AlienX_, and the xorg log seems to indicate that x tries to use the xorg.conf.failsafe configuration file
<TheRepacker> Creationist: me too!, I had a heck of a time getting this to work, I can not remeber everything I did
<Slart> AlienX_, hang on.. I'll check again..
<TheRepacker> and I'm in gnome
<Creationist> AlienX_: Reason to reinstall: I'm dumb and can't fix this on my own :)
<AlienX_> Slart: i can't  figure out why it'd try to use failsafe unless you're booting into failsafe
<Creationist> I don't suppose someone would want to ssh into me and fix it for me, would they?
<mcquaid> hello, I installed rc1 for a friend who already had xp installed using the desktop cd.  His entire drive was ntfs which I resized with the installer and proceeded to install ubuntu
<Slart> AlienX_, nope.. booting just the same as always.. I'll check grub so nothing has changed there
<AlienX_> Creationist: i think there might be an nvidia channel on here....i know there is a nvidia linux forum that might be able to help as well. You may want to check the ubuntu forum first though
<mcquaid> and everything went fine, but when I booted ubuntu for the first time and I needed to check something in gparted, I was surprised to see that gparted by default did not have any ntfs support besides detect
<Slart> AlienX_, the error is "(EE) No devices detected" and before that "(WW) VESA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:5:0:0) found"
<mcquaid> i noticed this as he wanted to do some further partitioning on another drive and wanted me to make it half ntfs/ext3 but gparted reported detect only
<mcquaid> i installed ntfs-progs and then gparted reported i could do anything regarding ntfs
<AlienX_> Slart: which driver is xorg trying to use? in your xorg.conf
<mcquaid> so my question is, how was it able to resize his existing ntfs partition with the live cd?
<Creationist> Okay, since I'm stuck with a CLI, is there an alternative to using vi? lol
<mcquaid> or does the live cd have ntfs-progs on it?
<Slart> AlienX_, my xorg.conf is using the nvidia driver (nvidia), but the xorg.conf.failsafe is using some vesa stuff
<Ximal> mcquaid : live cd  has gparted a partitioning tool
<Creationist> ...something useable for an old DOS junkie like me?
<mcquaid> ...
<mcquaid> did you read what I said Ximal?
<Ximal> mcquaid : ntfs partitions can be viewed by gparted ..
<AlienX_> Slart: out of curiosity, what would happen if you renamed the the failsafe config and copied your current xorg.conf to xorg.conf.failsafe
<mcquaid> of course the live cd has gparted.  My point was once i first booted and installed gparted, the only support for ntfs was view
<nosrednaekim> Creationist: nano
<Slart> ehh.. ok.. grub had changed.., I was using an old kernel.. I guess gutsy changed some things
<TheRepacker> failsafe was a good idea.....but......
<centyx> TheRepacker: thanks
<mcquaid> but yet I resized his existing ntfs with the live cd to make room for the install
<AlienX_> mcquaid: write support  for NTFS is hit and miss at best
<Ximal> hmm unsure ... it is like a realtime fdisk program the best way i can put it to you if u r used to windows
<Ximal> :)
<centyx> TheRepacker: i tried in gnome, same thing. disabled effects, disabled xgl, etc. it's locking up during other activities as well.
<TheRepacker> centyx: working?
<nosrednaekim> mcquaid: are you dual booting vista?
<Ximal> mcquaid gimme a moment
<centyx> TheRepacker: nah, still locking up
<Slart> AlienX_, hmm.. I'll give it a try..
<Ximal> i'll have something for you
<mcquaid> hmm... write support is just fine with ntfs-3g AlienX
<mcquaid> but i'm not talking about read/write ntfs, I'm talking about resizing an existing partition with the live cd, which seemed to go fine
<AlienX_> Slart: if worst comes to worst, you could try reverting to your previous kernel (unless this was a fresh install)
<TheRepacker> centyx: try the OO forums
<centyx> TheRepacker: will do
<Ximal> mcquaid : www.mrbass.org and http://mrbass.org/ubcd/ are my best ways of showing you programs you can use for partitioning
<mcquaid> i was just surprised that once booted, gparted only had ntfs detect support.  So I was kind of scratching my head thinking well how did I just resize then?
<billybongo> any idea where my gnome Applications menu has got to - what generates that?
<Ximal> the ultimate boot cd is a great resource and supports ntfs on some of it's things.. the ubcd is a sortof linux live boot disk that contains hardware programs in text only
<mcquaid> well, i'm not really asking that but thanks, gparted is just fine once all the extras are all installed
<mcquaid> nosrednaekim, i was going to install ubuntu rc for another friend today who does have vista
<philip_> the day before release and we're still getting updates? interesting
<Ximal> well..
<Slart> AlienX_, booting from the correct kernel didn't help.. I'm trying the renaming thing
<mcquaid> it's always gone fine with xp, are there any hiccups I should be aware of when trying to dual boot vista/ubuntu on the same drive?
<Ximal> every moment counts philip_
<nosrednaekim> mcquaid: not sure how well gutsy resizes vista partitions... you may want to do it from within vista.
<Ximal> hmm yeah
<AlienX_> Slart: alright. I'm not convinced that'll work but it's worth a shot
<philip_> Ximal, feisty RC turned out to be the final release...no updates for like a week
<Slart> AlienX_, hey.. here's another error gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X Error - Restarting :0
<mcquaid> hmm, well i did it with gutsy live cd and everything 'seemed' to go fine
<Ximal> mcquaid : download a torrent of fossi partition magic ..
<Ximal> and install it to vista if u don't have a partition program to use
<Ximal> fossi's old partition program used to work well for me on xp .. should on vista
<AlienX_> Ximal: gparted should work fine
<mcquaid> thx for the suggestion, it's always good to know of other part tools
<nosrednaekim> mcquaid: ah..ok..good then
<AlienX_> Slart: hmm
<Ximal> alienx_ not if he uses vista to do the partitioning
<mcquaid> but again, I resized with gutsy live cd and it just through me off that it didtn't actually have resize support in gparted once installed
<Ximal> but like i said mcquaid http://mrbass.org/ubcd/ has a boot cd that will overide all you need to do for your partitioning tools
<mcquaid> i was like 'well, how the heck did i just do it during install?!'
<AlienX_> Ximal: oh, i don't know anything about vista
<mcquaid> that's all i was asking
<Ximal> it's ok bro
 * AlienX_ hasn't used windows on a desktop in over 5 years
<aguitel> how start compiz in gutsy?
<AlienX_> aguitel: go to run and type "compiz --replace"
<philip_> Alt F2, compiz --replace
<mcquaid> AlienX, how does one switch back to gnome's window manager if they choose to?
<aguitel> everytime you need to doing this?
<mcquaid> compiz really needs a gui config to fall back to kwin/gnome window manager if need be
<nosrednaekim> mcquaid: "metacity --replace"
<mcquaid> ah
<philip_> aguitel, add it to your "sessions" in Preferences
<mcquaid> thx
<mc44> aguitel: no you can set it up in System -> Preferences -> Apperance
<nosrednaekim> mcquaid: or for kwin..."kwin --replace"
<mc44> philip_: much easier to use the proper gui :)
<Ximal> alienx_ : I use virtual machine to run windows for all my dvd ripping needs etc and for programs that aren't in a stable release right now in linux :) though I find that wine works well for most of my gaming needs ;)
<philip_> mc44, ah didn't know that existed, learned something new :)
<AlienX_> Ximal: i use xp in a vm but I only really use it for running virtual center or oding AD stuff
<AlienX_> s/oding/doing
<Ximal> alienx_ furthermore i keep a windows partition just to keep things bootable for chat purposes etc for support through this channel here on irc in case i have an issue as i don't have a livecd with irc
<Ximal> ad stuff ?
<Ximal> coding ?
<mcquaid> anyone here successfully dualbooted vista/ubuntu?  I don't expect any issues, but I know jack about vista and thought there might be some weird boot sector crap or something
<AlienX_> Ximal: active directory
<Ximal> oh ok alien
<Ximal> mcquaid : you can set it to be in the bootlist for ubuntu ..
<Ximal> just like any other linux distro worth it's salt
<mcquaid> going to install it today for a friend who currently has vista and would like to avoid any hiccups
<nosrednaekim> mcquaid: I THINK all the issues are sorted out with gutsy...
<Ximal> it uses a grubb loader i believe
<nosrednaekim> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<aguitel> philip ,i add "compiz --replace" in sessions?
<nosrednaekim> not exactly what I wanted
<nosrednaekim> !helpersnack | Ximal
<ubotu> Ximal: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<clusty> hey
<aguitel> nosrednaekim: iam add "compiz --replace" in sessions to start compiz every time?
<clusty> is there a way to browse the files of my cellphone using bluetooth?
<mc44> aguitel: you can just set it up in system->preferances->appearance->visual effects, as I said
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: thats one way
<Ximal> wow
<Ximal> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<nosrednaekim> :0
<Ximal> i just read what ubotu : posted .. im about to go buy a 100 pack of cd-rs and put the live cd in all the computer demos in every store in town
<Ximal> i don't like microshaft now
<Ximal> lol
<rsk> Ximal: awesome idea
<Ximal> yeah
<Ximal> gonna go pcjacking
<Ximal> !pcjack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcjack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aguitel> mc44 ,i make that you are saying but where is compiz manager ?
<Ximal> err www.whylinuxisbetter.com
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi all.  Can someone point me to the instructions for dist-upgrading to Gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> !ot | Ximal
<ubotu> Ximal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nosrednaekim> !upgrade
<mc44> aguitel: if you select "Normal" desktop effects there, it uses compiz
<AlienX_> aguitel: type ccsm
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - Please join #ubuntu+1 for questions about upgrading to Gutsy, and use #ubuntu for "normal" support only
<nerdygirl_ellie> Gracias.
<BluesKaj> compiz-fusion
<lee986321> eh where did you get the  8,41 drivers at?
<reddfox> Pici: Okay, thanks for your time
<mon^rch> maybe he got er working and didnt need to... :/
<lee986321> yeah i understand that
<TheRepacker> he was close
<reddfox> Pici: If you know of anybody that probably could help please direct them to me
<TheRepacker> but it sort of leaves you hanging
<lee986321> BluesKaj where did you get the new drivrs from?
<BluesKaj> lee986321: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeonhdd.html
<maff> anyone running xen and fglrx?
<lee986321> oh ty
<BluesKaj> np , lee986321
<warbisshop> I got a problem with ubuntu gibbon on my Laptop
<warbisshop> the boot time takes ages
<warbisshop> i also dont get the loader
<Jeruvy> does the printer auto-install work with a)networked printers, or b)SMB/CUPS shared printers?
<warbisshop> and it works perfectly and fast with ubuntu feisty
<lee986321> hmm will go there right after i am finished loading lol
<lee986321> BluesKaj was that in unbuntu or kunbunt that you had the in? and was it 64 or 32 bit?
<lee986321> and was it fiesty or gutsy?
<BluesKaj> both feisty and gutsy , kubuntu and ubuntu work with the driver on 32 bit
<arcil_> i have xfce installed but it does not allow me to shutdown, reboot the system via the quit button, it asks me for my password but then i get an error. i can only shutdown via sudo in the terminal
<Pici> reddfox: You can probably ask in #ubuntu too
<BluesKaj> lee986321:  I'm on feisty ATM , but it was working on kubuntu gutsy tribe 5 til the last update did in my xorgfile ...I should have been paying closer attn
<lee986321> erg
<warbisshop> anyone got an idea ?
<DMLou> I have a quick question on multihead with the open source ati/radeon xorg driver if anyone's willing to help
<BluesKaj> what time zone is the final release using ?  I'm on EDT here and I'm wondering if I try to DL the new release after midnight here , will it be available ?
<reddfox> Pici: They referred me to this channel
<Hobbsee> BluesKaj: how good is your connection?
<BluesKaj> VG actually
<Hobbsee> BluesKaj: can you torrent?
<BluesKaj> yup
 * Hobbsee queries, then
<TheRepacker> BluesKaj: we never know the eact time, it is always a suprise
<Gek_> How do i configure auto login?
<lee986321> oh wait..i have those drivers...i took the drivers and loaded them using fiesty then restarted the systyem after i had set them up..ihad everything working untill i went to change my screen resoloution....but, in kubuntu 32 bit nor in the 64 bit i couldnt find the restricted drivers
<DMLou> My Feisty multihead config/xorg.conf (separate desktops on each display) doesn't seem to work on Gutsy unless I use a hack to use Feisty's xserver.  I had read that Gutsy uses xrandr now, but is it possible to have such a setup with xrandr?
<TheRepacker> BluesKaj: the mirror for gusty are closed waiting for sync
<BluesKaj> I was curious since our friend responsible for canonical resides in the UK :)
<lee986321> I made back ups of my x.org file and have the 32 bitversion befor and after the update
<KenSentMe> Is anyone here using syncevolution on gutsy. I can't seem to get it running, compiling fails and a precompiled binary can
<KenSentMe> Is anyone here using syncevolution on gutsy. I can't seem to get it running, compiling fails and a precompiled binary can't connect to libdataserver. (sorry for the double post)
<lee986321> I am going to take a long hard look and compare the code between the 2 and see why it changes so much
<TheRepacker> I've been since tribe 2 and have been updating, so I am final
<lee986321> and why it works in the 32 bit but not the 64
<lee986321> kubuntu rejects it all to geather
<TheRepacker> BluesKaj: and it feels good, windows never frlt this solid
<TheRepacker> BluesKaj: everything works (well with a little tweaking)
<Gek_> How do i configure auto login?
<DMLou> Any X gurus in here at all?
<BluesKaj> TheRepacker:  which card ?
<ubstud> My computer running freenx server is behind a web proxy, how can I configure the server to accept that proxy?
<ubstud> Because of this I cannot connect to the computer from the client machine.
<TheRepacker> nvidia 7300
<TheRepacker> and it was a haedache
<]]R1cK[[> COMPIZ-FUSION FTW
<adaptr> nice shouting
<adaptr> okay, perhaps this is a better channel for my question: has anybody seen the new Gutsy kernel bork up on partition assignments after an upgrade?
<adaptr> is there a list of changes for the kernels ?
<adaptr> because something sure as *** changed
<TheRepacker> BluesKaj: but once I found out the tricks, CF, fullscreen,everything is working, I though Beryl was nice,
<]]R1cK[[> compiz-fusion is better
<ubstud> Hello..anyone?
<BluesKaj> I haven't got the patience for beryl or compiz-fusion on this elcheapo ati x200g  , ...I'm a bit of a geography nut, so just happy to have google earth working
<kurisutofuaa> ^-^ One more day for the release. ^-^
<TheRepacker> I have Earth 4.2
<TheRepacker> working
 * newsense07 installs google earth right now, tried running it on my old 550mhz thinkpad but it didnt go well, lol
<ubstud> how can I get freenx to recognize the proxy that I'm behind??
<DMLou> anyone here with any dualhead expertise?
<BluesKaj> newsense07:  what video/graphics card ? it'll be slower eith that cpu but should still work
<newsense07> its onboard i810 chip
<newsense07> think it should work decent
<newsense07> getting a bfg 7800 gt oc 256mb next week hopefully
<BluesKaj> intels are usually quite good , newsense07
<newsense07> this mobo has no pci slot and thats the best agp card i know of
<newsense07> r/pci/pcie16x
<TheRepacker> BluesKaj: I have nvidia 6150 and 7300, 3 monitors and 2 TVs, looks like the starship Enterprise here
<soul9|9> intels suck too
<soul9|9> actuallt X sucks
<BluesKaj> agp should be good
<soul9|9> actually*
<newsense07> BluesKaj: found this comp in the trash and dont want to upgrade the mobo just for a pcie card that needs a faster processor anyways to get the full experience
<BluesKaj> TheRepacker , wow , that sounds neat ...wish i had the room
<TheRepacker> DMLou:  I have nvidia 6150 and 7300, 3 monitors and 2 TVs, looks like the starship Enterprise here
<Slart> Hello, I'm running 64-bit ubuntu gutsy gibbon on an AMD64x2 6GHz with a Nvidia 8800 GTX.. I've just upgraded and glxgears feels awfully slow.. I know glxgears isn't a benchmark and all that but I get about 5000 FPS and I kind of recall getting at least 3 times that with the old ubuntu edgy.. anything in particular to check?
<TheRepacker> I have them because everyone was throwing them out to get LCDs
<Lars_G> ok since people don't want to know gutsy exists until tomorrow....
<DMLou> TheRepacker: Cool. Unfortunately, I'm stuck using a mobility radeon 7500.  I'm trying to get dual head working between my laptop and my external LCD
<BluesKaj> newsense07:  i know the feeling ... struggled with old 233mhz pc i rescued from the "heap" at work and used it for a while with other distros til i bought this compaq and settled down with kubuntu
<DMLou> something broke between Feisty and Gutsy
<DMLou> at least w/ regards to my multihead setup
<Lars_G> Any idea where the config for the default mounting or not mounting (which has changed) to non mount by default in 7.10 lies? in kde?
<TheRepacker> DMLou: sorry, but getting the nvidia set up was headache enough
<newsense07> BluesKaj: i cant believe someone threw out this p42.6Ghz Ht im on now
<Lars_G> I basically want to re-set it to automount removable media
<ian1> Nautilus in Gutsy is using my home directory as my desktop.  might be related to the fact that the first time I booted I didn't have the Desktop folder available, but now it is-- any ideas how to fix that?
<DMLou> TheRepacker: I hear ya...  Ironically, I got everything working just fine if I used ATI's proprietary drivers.  Unfortunately, they don't work with suspend/hibernate/etc.
<TheRepacker> DMLou: that is also a problem with some nvidia cards and certian drivers
<BluesKaj> newsense07:  threw out a p4 2.6ghz ? wow ,must be an extreme gamer gone mad :)
<DMLou> TheRepacker: yeah, I think I heard about that too.  Actually, this is my work machine, so I don't care about fancy whiz bang 3d effects.  I just want an efficient coding setup. :)
<DMLou> I'm more than willing to use the slower open source drivers, if I can get the multihead setup I like working
<Gek_> what is the apt-get command for the gstreamer extra plugins?????
<Gek_> I tried aptitude search for gstream extra but dont' see it in the list
<Gek_> what should i be looking for?
<adaptr> I have upgraded 7.04 to 7.10, rebooted, now the 2.6.22 kernel fails to mount my home partition claiming it is already mounted or in use; fstab was not altered, I am not a beginner, has anybody seen this behaviour with the new kernel ? booting the old one (2.6.20) works fine
<DMLou> I'm currently using Feisty's drivers on Gutsy to get the setup I want. It's a little flaky, but it works
<TheRepacker> DMLou: this is my home machine, makes my dell at work look sick, still running 2000 pro there
<soul9|9> I don't get it
<soul9|9> X doesn't seem to get any better
<BluesKaj> Gek_, gstreamer-extraplugins perhaps ?
<DMLou> TheRepacker: lucky :)
<soul9|9> a fucking dual-screen display is too much to wish for
<TheRepacker> what for the dell
<Gek_> BluesKaj, i don't know... aptitude search gstream extra plugins doesn't have that
<DMLou> soul9|9: under both Feisty and my old NVidia-based desktop (running Fedora, though), getting dual screen working wasn't hard
<soul9|9> yeah?
<soul9|9> well I've been trying to get it working here for about as long as I've had this stupid laptop and i haven't been able to
<DMLou> Well, I had to hack up my xorg for Feisty... but under Fedora, their screens control panel just worked
<soul9|9> first off: the internal screen is 1440x900
<Gek_> BluesKaj, "Couldn't find package "Gstreamer-extraplugins"
<DMLou> soul9|9: what kind of hardware are you running?
<BluesKaj> Gek_: check synaptic or adept
<soul9|9> and the external screen is 1024x768
<DMLou> as in what graphics card, etc.
<soul9|9> and the stupid fucking X guys (sorry) didn't think anyone would want a dual-screen setup with different resolution/layout
<soul9|9> intel video card
<Seeker`> soul9|9: watch your langugae please
<PriceChild> soul9|9, saying sorry doesn't excuse you whatsoever.
<soul9|9> okay, so i don't know who's fault is
<Gek_> What am I looking for in synaptic?  I'm in multimedia... but don't se anything related to gstreamer
<DMLou> soul9|9: what kind of setup do you want?  One big ass spanning desktop, or multiple separate desktops?
<soul9|9> yes
<soul9|9> I don't care
<DMLou> I came across this page while trying to get my ati card to work.  It's written by the intel driver folks, so it may help you if you haven't seen it yet: http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html
<soul9|9> but a "big-desktop" setup would be the ideal
<DMLou> "big-desktop" seems to be the more popular.  Multi-desktop (like mine) seems to be going the way of the dodo :(
<BluesKaj> Gek_: in the search bar type 'gstreamer'
<soul9|9> yeah, I want to be able to drag windows from one to another
<Lars_G> Any idea where the config for the default mounting or not mounting (which has changed) to non mount by default in 7.10 lies? in kde? I want to set 7.10 to automount
<DMLou> soul9|9: then hopefully that page will work.  it seems geared towards that setup
<Gek_> Which search bar?  The Deskbar Applet?
<soul9|9> yes, that page doesn't help me at all
<soul9|9> that is why I said intel sucks
<soul9|9> I don't know if it's an intel limitation or an X one, but
<DMLou> I would assume it's probably an X one or an X bug, since everything I've heard indicated that Intel's got some of the best X drivers out there
<soul9|9> getting this setup to work with two different type of monitors (1440x900+1024x768) is too much to ask
<Gek_> fuck
<Seeker`> Gek_: watch your langugae please
<DMLou> soul9|9: take a peek at this one.  It's for thinkpads, but they do cover intel cards on it: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<DMLou> I wish I could help more, but I don't have an intel card to muck around with
<DMLou> hell, I need help with my ati card :)
<soul9|9> oh, and with intel dri is limited to 2048, so i guess the guy who designed the thing thought people inly needed max 1024horizontal pixels, no more per monitor
<BluesKaj> Gek_:  in synaptic choose "All" then click on the the little magnifying glass icon 'searcj' and type in "gstreamer"
<BluesKaj> search
<DMLou> soul9|9: okay, that might be an intel problem
<soul9|9> all of it is
<soul9|9> or I mean yeah, it is
<soul9|9> that is, and they know about it
<Gek_> I have done that.  It shows the same thing that aptitude search gstreamer extra did
<Gek_> I don't see anything listed as anything "extra" for gstreamer
<mon^rch> lol I can't join #ubuntu+2
<soul9|9> what I don't know is that it should work even without dri, but I get a display with huge black lines on top and bottom
<soul9|9> and very strange responses
<DMLou> soul9|9: bizarre indeed
<Doctor_Nick> hell yeah
<Doctor_Nick> #ubuntu+4
<lee986321> The program 'update-manager' is currently not installed. I found this in the kubuntu when I wanted to check to see if it could be one, any ideas on why it wasleft out?
<soul9|9> I guess it is hard to imagine how it should work with this setup
<soul9|9> but I mean, it isn't that hard to clip off the bottom of the screen in this case
<soul9|9> I don't understand why this wasn't thought of when designing the drivers/X server
<DMLou> beats me
<soul9|9> oh well
<iss_student> Is it possible to connect to multiple wireless points in Kubuntu say like office, home and college?
<soul9|9> this is one problem
<soul9|9> the other one being the flakiness of networkmanager
<BluesKaj> Gek_: are you trying to listen to streams or set up an audioserver ?
<lee986321> hmm they also  created a program that shuts down the ati Installer to
<soul9|9> iss_student: what do you mean
<iss_student> soul, I connected at home and then coudln't connect at work untill I switched from the built in to a pcmcia wireless adapter
<soul9|9> with gutsy?
<iss_student> yup
<soul9|9> yes, as I said networkmanager is flakey: it's _VERY_ hard to switch networks with it
<dapatrick> Has anyone seen the "Could not calculate the upgrade" error when running update-manager -d?
<soul9|9> it shouldn't be, but it is
<soul9|9> and both on ubuntu 7.10 and kubuntu 7.10
<iss_student> has it been reported as a bug
<adaptr> anybody know how the device-mapper works ?
<bur[n]er> anyone around who can help me fix gdm resolution on an i965 and widescreen monitor?  once gnome loads, it's 1440x900 like it should be, but gdm is some 4:3 res :\
<adaptr> bur[n]er gdm will usually come up in the highest resolution the monitor's EDID supports
<adaptr> so it may be reporting the wrong values
<bur[n]er> EDID?
<adaptr> yes
<bur[n]er> my exact monitor version was in displayconfig-gtk
<soul9|9> iss_student: I don't know
<adaptr> "was" ?
<soul9|9> check :-)
<bur[n]er> adaptr: kdm works fine
<CheeseGardener> If I already have 7.10beta, will it update itself through regular updates to 7.10full when gutsy is released tomorrow?????????
<soul9|9> i'm off for now
<bur[n]er> adaptr: is
<adaptr> CheeseGardener no, you'll always need to do a distupgrade
<bur[n]er> CheeseGardener: yepper
<lee986321> eh guys I think I just found an oops
<adaptr> oh, erm.. no
<adaptr> sorry
<CheeseGardener> how can I check if it updated to the full?
<bur[n]er> adaptr: that make sense that kdm works just fine but gdm doesn't?
<lee986321> I am running update mager aswell as  adept updater and I have the pics to prove it if some sasys it can't be doen
<bur[n]er> CheeseGardener: use synaptic and do an update and upgrade
<iss_student> So what do you do if you need to access multiple wireless points
<CheeseGardener> oh...
<bur[n]er> lee986321: so close oen of them?  "killall update-manager" or adept
<bur[n]er> iss_student: at teh same time?
<adaptr> bur[n]er as you just said, there is a config for it in a gtk file, so yes, it makes sense
<lee986321> there both running and noot sure waht on eto kill
<bur[n]er> lee986321: you use kde or gnome?
<lee986321> but the update manager has one extra file then the  adept though
<bur[n]er> that makes no sense
<CheeseGardener> ok thx
<lee986321> Kbuntu, 64 bit mode
<lee986321> not sure if its genome or waht
<bur[n]er> lee986321: so use adept with kde
<bur[n]er> kubuntu == kde
<lee986321> ah ok
<bur[n]er> ubuntu == gnome
<bur[n]er> adaptr: know where the gdm resolution is set?
<bur[n]er> adaptr: i tried /etc/gdm/gdm.conf to no avail
<lee986321> egles ok
<lee986321> I thaught that there was supose to be a syna[ptic thing to prevent this fro mhappening
<adaptr> bur[n]er there is quite a bit more config, yeah
<bur[n]er> lee986321: nope, it has nothing to do with synaptic... it has to do with your kde session that started update-manager
<lee986321> hmm
<bur[n]er> adaptr: any pointers to where I can search
<lee986321> and I started ppure with the down load disk too lol
<iss_student> No bur[n]er one at work, one at home and one at school
<lee986321> I didnt upgrade
<bur[n]er> lee986321: did you install synaptic or any ubuntu packages?
<bur[n]er> iss_student: and network manager doesn't cut it for you?
<bur[n]er> iss_student: it's not hard to click it and then click on the wireless network you want
<lee986321> hmm no I just asked it to  update-manager -d
<bur[n]er> lee986321: well it's your fault then... don't run update-manager if you don't really want it :P
 * bur[n]er would be more disturbed if lee986321 ran update-manager and nothing happened
<lee986321> bur[n]er no I just typed in  Update-manager , it said progrma not installed and it asked if I wanted it and Isaid yes
<bur[n]er> lee986321: and you're wondering why both adept and update-manager are running?
<bur[n]er> you told it to run
<bur[n]er> and to install
<lee986321> hey I didnt know wht he diff betwen the 2 was lol
<bur[n]er> if you'd prefer adept, run its commands instead of update-manager
<lee986321> eh to late any ways adept update mager has already enguaged inthe updates
<bur[n]er> update-manager == gtk based, adept == qt.   you can use either
<lee986321> hmm updat manger beat  adept 10 to 1 lol
<lee986321> I cancled the adpet
<lee986321> its only difference was 1 file
<lee986321> hmm
<lee986321> i think I might have some choclate files
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> i installed ssh package. when i CLI: ssh localhost, i don't get login request, as if nothing happens
<Crozar> this last update 17 hours ago has buged my kopete i cant connect to msn :(
<Crozar> i will confirm in the bug site
<bur[n]er> Ben_Cs: firewall on?
<Ben_Cs> bur[n]er: don't think i have one. never installed explicitly
<odzx> gutsy is pretty slow for me on a dual core machine with 1g ram. any ideas?
<bur[n]er> Ben_Cs: ps ax | grep ssh   <--is the server running?
<bur[n]er> odzx: it's fast here
<Ben_Cs> 5554 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent x-session-manager
<Ben_Cs>  6088 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<Ben_Cs>  6103 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep ssh
<Ben_Cs> bur[n]er: it is right?
<bur[n]er> sshd == server
<Ben_Cs> so what's wrong
<Ben_Cs> ?
<lee986321> well
<Ben_Cs> :(
<nibsa1242b> anyone know why the 2.6.22-16-generic kernel & fglrx don't seem to get along
<lee986321> I have unbuntu office taths the only effcts it has had
<bur[n]er> Ben_Cs: got me... does it ask you about a fingerprint and if you should accept or does it just timeout?
<lee986321> there choclate instead of the dfeault for Kunbutu..unless they always have been chocloate colord
<bur[n]er> lee986321: you could always use "koffice" instead of openoffice
<lee986321> bur[n]er ture
<matic> Hello there. I was editing xorg.conf (ONLY THE MOUSE PART) and after I tried with reboot I'm getting the error "no screens found" in Xorg.0.log. Any ideas where did that come from?
<nibsa1242b> mmm chocolate
<lee986321> how do I get K office lol
<Ben_Cs> bur[n]er: doesn't even timeout. the cursor goes to the next line, which is totally blank, and then just shows what i type. that's it
<gnomefreak> lee986321: sudo apt-get install koffice
<bur[n]er> lee986321: adept, apt, synaptic, add/remove, take your pic
<bur[n]er> Ben_Cs: you could try restarting the ssh server  "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: where did you get 2.6.22-16 from?
<bur[n]er> Ben_Cs: sure you didn't edit the sshd.conf and change the port of the ssh server ?
<Ben_Cs> bur[n]er: same result after restart
<lee986321> or i can have both lol
<Laibsch> what is the name of the next testing release after gutsy?
<bur[n]er> Ben_Cs: sure you never installed guarddog or firestarter?
<Laibsch> h* ?
<lee986321> well theere the same probably
<bur[n]er> Laibsch: hardy heron
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: hint on the main mirror its still -14
<Laibsch> bur[n]er: Thanks
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: it installed by default with Gusty RC
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: are you sure its not -14
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: well its in my grub menu now, and it wasn't there before
<bur[n]er> i have -14
<Ben_Cs> bur[n]er: don't rememeber installing any of them. i edited: /etc/ssh/sshd_config   but restored it to original
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: uname -a
<gnomefreak> paste the output please
<bur[n]er> Ben_Cs: i'd say you didn't restore it to the original or it'd work ;)
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: no, I have -14, -15, & -16 in my grub menu... -14 was the default choice
<Ben_Cs> bur[n]er: the files says it listens on  port 22
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: -14 is the latest
<bur[n]er> http://burner.ath.cx/sshd_config.txt
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: there is no 2.6.22-15 or 16
<iss_student> Hmm no updates yet today for me
<gnomefreak> iss_student: you wont get any if you do it will be 1 or 2
<Ben_Cs> bur[n]er: i even reinstalled the ssh package and sshserver pack
<Ben_Cs> *openssh-server
<bur[n]er> Ben_Cs: if you didn't --purge on unisntall, it keeps your config files
<bur[n]er> Ben_Cs: try my sshd_config file and restart your ssh server "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<Ben_Cs> bur[n]er: purge keeps or removes the files?
<bur[n]er> --purge removes them
<bur[n]er> or purges them ;)
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: I'm currently using -14 because I noticed that with -16 fglrx wouldn't work properly... if there isn't a -16 y is it in my grub menu? I can boot with it, and it shows up as such with uname -r.
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: anyway 2.6.22-14 WILL be the final kernel unless a bug gets caught that prevents booting on a known hardware
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: the kernel team did not release a 15 or a 16
<bur[n]er> Ben_Cs: in all honesty, there is one command to getting ssh on a fresh install.  "sudo apt-get install ssh" and then you "ssh localhost" so it's very weird here
<TheInfinity_> bur[n]er: isnt it openssh-server?
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: ok... well who knows how it got there... it was there from my first boot with Gusty (I upgraded from the alternative cd).
<gnomefreak>  nibsa1242b Latest kernel  upload: 2.6.22-14.46 | Latest news: Gutsy kernel is final
<TheInfinity_> but then everythink works, yes
<lee986321> bur[n]er  I STAND CORRECTED K office is way different and a lot better :)
<gnomefreak> i got that from the -kernel devel channel topic
<Ben_Cs> bur[n]er: purged and reinstalled. stilll same thing. gutsy bug?
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: I'll just be sure not to use -15 or -16 as obviously they are not supposed to be there
<bur[n]er> Ben_Cs: doubt it... uninstall... rm your sshd_config file and then reinstall
<bur[n]er> Ben_Cs: try a port scan on yourself to see if 22 is open and running?   sure your 'lo' interface is working?
<gnomefreak> lee986321: its not alot better thats why OO.o is included with kubuntu and not koffice (too many bugs to include it with install)
 * bur[n]er has installed ssh on > 10 gutsy machines with no problems whatsoever
<lee986321> oh
<gnomefreak> bur[n]er: sudo apt-get install openssh-server isnt that hard to do
<lee986321> so, Usin open office is better then?
<Ben_Cs> bur[n]er: even ssh 10.0.0.2 don't work
<lee986321> I have both ont he system atm
<bur[n]er> gnomefreak: that's what i'm sayin to Ben_Cs, but his ssh doesn't work
<gnomefreak> lee986321: its more user friendly and less user related bugs
<lee986321> ah
<gnomefreak> bur[n]er: what command is given?
<lee986321> eh waht open office or the latter?
<gnomefreak> lee986321: i asked that 6 months ago
<bur[n]er> ?  Ben_Cs, ask gnomefreak, maybe he can help ;)
<lee986321> lol
<gnomefreak> yeah right
<Ben_Cs> bur[n]er:ok
<gnomefreak> i cant convince one person that -14 is latest kernel
<bur[n]er> lol
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: what is the issue?
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: when i ssh localhost the cursor moves to next line and then just echoes my typing
<gnomefreak> huh
<lee986321> doh I bte I can't play a dvd now grrr
<Pici> !info linux-image-generic
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: no login
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Pici> gnomefreak: ^^
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: If I run Synaptic and search for "linux-image" I have 2.6.22-14-generic, -15 and -16 show up. Do you think its a repo problem? I'm in FL and currently have ftp.usf.edu/pub/ubuntu set up as my repo. Should I change/ be concerned?
<gnomefreak> Pici: its .46 the latest
<bur[n]er> lee986321: search for medibuntu
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: most likely a unofficial repo
<Pici> gnomefreak: is it?
<gnomefreak> Pici: see #ubuntu-kernel
<lee986321> ohn waht and where?
<BluesKaj> lee986321: make sure you have libdvdcss2 installed
<gnomefreak> its in topic
<Pici> gnomefreak: no one reads that :p
<gnomefreak> i do
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i have to
<lee986321> eh ok
<gnomefreak> or i would be agreeing that -16 is latest
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: so what do u think?
<lee986321> wait how do I get taht adept or pat get?
<Arenlor> -14 is the latest still, how do these people use magic and get later kernels?
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: im not sure, are you seeing the ssh dialog before the command prompt?
<bur[n]er> lee986321: you need to add the medibuntu repositories first of some repo with libdvdcss2
<lee986321> ah ok how do I go doing that?
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: dialog? i', in CLI
<gnomefreak> Arenlor: differnet repos im sure but without the sources.list i can guess all day
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: ok... I'm only using that because it came up as the "best download server" when I did the select best server test in synaptic.
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: dialog? i'm, in CLI
<BluesKaj> lee986321:  adept or apt if you have the right repos in your sources.list
<pwnt-> When Gutsy will fully release, Can't wait!
<bur[n]er> Ben_Cs: i have an idea... i bet ssh is working :)
<bur[n]er> Ben_Cs: ssh localhost, then on the next line... type "exit" and does it say "connection to localhost closed" ?  if so, ssh is working
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: last time i used ssh i got ssh info before the prompt but that might be the domain i used
<lee986321> just a sec
<pwnt-> tomorrow is final release??
<bur[n]er> http://burner.ath.cx/Screenshot-Terminal.png
<Ben_Cs> bur[n]er: no. nothing happened
<BluesKaj> pwnt-:  yes
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: well since 14 is latest your drivers wont work on newer version
<pwnt-> yay :)
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: I believe you that -14 is the latest, I'm just worried that I should have a different repo/ an official repo b/c I don't need to be dling non-official versions of things.
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: I completely get that.
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: post you /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: last time i used ssh i got the info too, but that was on another system
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: you should always get it
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: remind me how to do that?
<gnomefreak> not always the same text though
<Arenlor> libdvdcss2 is found in libdvdread3
<gnomefreak> remind you how to open the file? or copy and paste or where is pastebin?
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: so what could be wrong? will it help if i paste in pastebin the conf file?
<lee986321> ok I just had it filter everyhthing
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: where pasebin is
<gnomefreak> Arenlor: nope separate packages
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | nibsa1242b
<ubotu> nibsa1242b: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: do you have an ssh key?
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: look in if you have ~/.ssh and see whats in there
<Arenlor> gnomefreak true but it's found in in, as in, I think it's /etc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh or something like that, trying to find it exactly right now
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: don't have ~/.ssh dir
<lee986321> eh how do i get the repos added?
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: generate an ssh key or use the one you used to have
<gnomefreak> bur[n]er: if i had to guess thats why its failing
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40962/
<Crozar> guys what is  better and faster and more efficient kiba-dock or kxdock
<lee986321> so kunbuntu isn't genome?
<Pete_^> Arenlor: are you looking for "/usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh" ?
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: here's my sshd_config file:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40963/
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: most likely it came from sourceforge repo. but you can tell by using apt-cache madison packagename
<Ben_Cs> gnomefreak: don't know what key i had. never played with one
<gnomefreak> Ben_Cs: why is it not in ~/.ssh
<bur[n]er> Ben_Cs: any other machines on your network that you can use to test?  can they ssh in via 10.0.0.whatever
<Arenlor> Pete_^ yes that's where it is, thanks, and gnomefreak that's what they need to run in the terminal to get libdvdcss2
<Crozar> lee986321: with a normal UbuntU is Gnome right with Xscript , but  you can get KDE to work as read  only , but with Kubuntu you will get wide range of  functionality that makes write also that means with gnome i can configure hardware and go to deep inside but as for me in ubuntu when switching sessions to kde i cant do this , with Kubuntu You can thats the only diffrence it gives it for the newbies
<bur[n]er> Ben_Cs: maybe gnomefreak is on to something and it's yoru client that is hosed, not the server side
<Ben_Cs> bur[n]er: tried from winxp with putty. same result
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: ok... I thought the sourceforge repo was disabled (commented out)
<Crozar> lee986321: i think what i do is do allthe needs and wants first in Gnome then switch to KDE and smile :)
<gnomefreak> Arenlor: not anymore it stopped working on feisty afaik
<Crozar> gnomefreak: wat is better dock app , Kiba-Dock or KxDock
<Arenlor> gnomefreak that's how I installed it both on feisty and on gutsy
<bur[n]er> Crozar: awn
<gnomefreak> Crozar: whatever one you like best is the better one
<Crozar> gnomefreak: off course people wants the stabled and faster and the best :D even for slow rams like me :(...
<Ben_Cs> bur[n]er: with putty it opens the console and it's stuck
<gnomefreak> Arenlor: that script was failing thats why its no longer on the wikis and they point to seveas repo or mediubuntu repos
<Crozar> gnomefreak: i just want to know who gives more support and thinking of future :P  whos seriouse like OpenOffice
<gnomefreak> Crozar: what? OO.o has nothing to do with dock apps
<Arenlor> gnomefreak I installed it yesterday, version 1.2.5-1
<Crozar> gnomefreak: im on 256 ram is it worth it>
<Crozar> gnomefreak: my pc is on 1gig :)
<gnomefreak> Arenlor: an old version as well :)
<Crozar> imonlaptop
<gnomefreak> Crozar: 256 ram most runs fine on it
<Arenlor> gnomefreak well it works and that's what I was shooting for lol
<Crozar> so kiba dock it is?
<Ben_Cs> well thanks. never mind
<Crozar> gnomefreak: sudo apt-get kiba-dock ?
<gnomefreak> one of my testing pcs is a p4 256ram
<gnomefreak> Crozar: use what you like and no kibadock will not be found in repos ever
<Crozar> thats a Pc  gnomefreak and my ram of this laptop was theyr since year 2000 lo
<gnomefreak> Crozar: they havent fixed it upstream in like 6-10 months
<Crozar> gnomefreak: i think its dead so  the power of it gives the feeling of a 192
<Crozar> :(
<gnomefreak> Crozar: unless you are on a mac a pc is anything other than a mac
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: it doesn't show up with apt-cache madison linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic is there another way to find out where it came from?
<gnomefreak> pc == personal computer it can be a laptop or a desktop
<bardyr> kiba-dock works fine??
<Crozar> gnomefreak: tell me a dock app i can get from repo or just tell me something i can find which gives me steps to install
<bardyr> just compiled the svn version today and it works
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: if it doesnt give a repo than you got it from somewhere else
<Crozar> MAC?
<gnomefreak> bardyr: did they fix it?
<Esteth> i'm preparing for the gutsy upgrade. Shound i uninstall ntfs-3g and compiz fusion, since they'll be in gutsy?
<bardyr> pc
<gnomefreak> Crozar: kxdock
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: ok... is it safe to remove -15 & -16 from my system?
<bardyr> gnomefreak, donno, first time using it never found any bugs
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: since they dont exist i would say yes
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: thanks for all your help
<Crozar> i was thinking of buying gnomefreak but im waiting to hear news from bootcamp if it can work around ubuntu and do multi boot then its worth it to get a slick looking laptop who has the hardware capabilities for ubuntu windows and mac :D
<gnomefreak> bardyr: i spent 6 months trying to work out bugs in it
<Crozar> gnomefreak: to install kxdock is  sudo apt-get install kxdock ?
<gareth_> I'm having a problem in Gutsy where my wireless adapter/connection stops working if I don't use it for a few minutes. It needs a reboot to recover. What should I be looking at?
<gnomefreak> Crozar: if you are not here for support reason please join #ubuntu-offtopic since everything that you are saying makes little to no sense or has nothing to do with docvk apps
<gnomefreak> Crozar: use synaptic
<Crozar> tankx
<lee986321> eh tis maybe off topic but, Ijust seen the weather report and there calling for tornados in eastern OR? and some other areas?
<gnomefreak> Crozar: its kxdocker iirc
<gnomefreak> lee986321: #ubuntu-offtopic
<andax> gareth_, just put a little script in the crontab that will send out packets every minute or so.
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: I have a slight suspicion that the -15 & -16 are some how tied into kqemu, as I have kqemu-modules-2.6.20-15 * -16 but no package for -14.
<gareth_> andax: I'd rather find and file a bug than work around it. Currently I'm leaving xchat open and that keeps the connection alive but there's an underlying issue to solve.
<lee986321> grr I hate this browser nevr mind that was an oops
<gnomefreak> nibsa1242b: that might be (so once again you didnt get those kernel from gutsy install)
<robinson> having an issue with alsa in Gutsy on my compaq v5204nr. The master volume channel does nothing. I have filed a bug report, but wonder if there is a workaround
<andax> gareth_, of course you should check the driver's source and see what's happening if you can and create a patch. I though you just need a quick fix.
<nibsa1242b> gnomefreak: yep, I see that. Again, thanks for your help.
<robinson> i need a way to map my laptop volume control buttons to the pcm channel instead of the master channel. any ideas?
<mcquaid> is there anywhere that shows how many pkgs went through a revision since the rc?
<mcquaid> i was going to upgrade via an alternate cd and save time downloading, but if a lot of it changed I might as well wait
<gareth_> andax: sure, no worries! One thing I was wondering was is there a command line to bring up and down the wireless connection? The icon on the top bar becomes frozen when this problem hits.
<Laibsch> Anybody using apt-proxy around here?  I am seeing much slower speeds than a direct connection when it really should be faster.  My downstream is about 6MBit, 100MBit LAN.  Download rarely exceeds one 1Mbit where a direct connection fetches at full 6 MBit.  Any ideas?
<gareth_> I'm used to "/sbin/ifup eth0", this whole Gnome thing is pretty alien to me <g>
<Esteth> gareth_: I think "sudo ifconfig ra0 up" will bring up a network connection, where ra0 is the connection
<Crozar> gnomefreak: ~!!!!  i did sudo aptitude ..... and then i get this The following packages are unused and will be REMOVED:
<Crozar>   libntfs-3g5 libportaudio2 linux-headers-2.6.22-12
<Crozar>   linux-headers-2.6.22-12-generic
<andax> gareth_, ifup and ifdown should bring up/down the device. or you can try /etc/init.d/networking stop / start maybe
<Crozar> gnomefreak:  i did install  kxdocker
<gnomefreak> Crozar: i didnt tell you to use aptitude
<Crozar> but it says goign to remove stuff :/
<Crozar> do i press No?
<mcquaid> yes i use /etc/init.d/networking ...
<bardyr> robinson, right click on the gnome mixer and select preferences
<gnomefreak> Crozar: and that is expected results when using aptitude
<Crozar> maybe i need those files
<Esteth> should i uninstall ntfs3g and compiz before upgrading to gutsy?
<gnomefreak> Crozar: i suggest you stick with what you know
<Crozar> i dont understand what aptitude is :(
<gnomefreak> or the suggested synaptic
<Crozar> gnomefreak: i thought its a faster way rather then going to synaptic and search
<gnomefreak> Crozar: than dont use it
<gnomefreak> no
<gareth_> andax:  i think it's a device problem rather than in the whole networking subsystem. I need to dig into that control on the top bar to see what it's doing and why it's freezing up.
<nibsa1242b> Laibsch: I'm not using it, but I've been thinking about using it do you like it?
<gnomefreak> Crozar: use apt-get than
<Crozar> :D
<andax> Esteth, if you have installed them from packages you will have no problem upgrading.  If you have compiled from source i suggest to uninstall them.
<robinson> bardyr: using Kubuntu, sorry. I have the graphical mixer workign right, just need to remap the volume buttons
<gnomefreak> Crozar: aptitude can be destructive if you fail to know wha tyou are doing.
<Crozar> couldnt find package !
<gnomefreak> Crozar: read docs and play with it before using it
<Crozar> why destructive ?
<robinson> i think they are set using xmodmap's XF86AudioRaiseVolume, which affects the master channel
<gnomefreak> Crozar: synaptic can find package
<robinson> I need to find out how to change this so the PCM channel is affected
<Esteth> andax: they're installed from packages, allthough CF comes from a ppa.
<Laibsch> nibsa1242b: It is nice and saves bandwidth.  But if it slows me down that much I'll dump apt-proxy.  Up until now I had 1 Mbit downstream so I hardly noticed it.  Now I have 6 MBit and I want the speed.
<gnomefreak> Crozar: notice it removes packages automaticly
<Crozar> damnit cant i become a pro in 1 day
<lee986321> the new up ates just killed my fire fox xcript set up
<iss_student> How in Kubuntu do I make it so that root can log into a xwin session
<Crozar> gnomefreak: thats my problem and now i know why i formated 4 times
<Crozar> the laptop
<gnomefreak> Crozar: you have been in here boardline trolling for the last 2 weeks. learn to read docs
<andax> Esteth, i think you can keep the packages since they should be replaced by the upgrade process.
<Esteth> andax: OK, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> Crozar: your problem is you dont listen and you dont read
<Crozar> YOU MEAN THE HELP DOCS
<Esteth> iss_student: Logging in as root is a bad, bad idea
<Crozar> i dont see nothing useful but irrelevant information
<gnomefreak> Crozar: man pages --help wiki.ubuntu.com ubuntuguide.org system>help and support
<Crozar> when im done ill be back for you
<Arenlor> gnomefreak who's @ in this channel?
<gnomefreak> Arenlor: me
<gnomefreak> Arenlor: /msg cs access #ubuntu+1 list
<watchme> hi all
<gnomefreak> maybe /msg chanserv or /cs
<gnomefreak> depends on your client and what alias' you have set
<gnomefreak> Arenlor: why is there an issue?
<watchme> Can anyone helkp me with my gutsy 64Bit?
<Arenlor> well crozar's threat to you
<gnomefreak> Arenlor: dont worry about him
<watchme> I want to have a Java Plugin for my FF, but I connot find any
<gnomefreak> hes been boarderline troll for a while
<Arenlor> gnomefreak that was why I was just going to tell an @, but since you're @ then it's handled
<tritium> thanks for your diligence, Arenlor
<watchme> anyone?
<pi-meson_> what's the recommended way for enabling multiple monitors with gusty?
<bur[n]er> pi-meson_: system -> admin -> screens & graphics
<Laser87> hi!
<Arenlor> hello Laser87
<iss_student> Ok how do I get a USB hard drive to work in Kubuntu?
<Amaranth> iss_student: plug it in
<iss_student> I tried plugging it in and get a access denied
<pi-meson_> bur[n]er: i only see one available screen from that applet (using the nividia restricted driver installed by gusty) -- am I just missing some gui option?
<Laser87> I have 2 short questions - but for ubuntu+2...
<Laser87> When can I get Horny Hibbo :-D ? And from where? (torrent preferred)
<gnomefreak> Laser87: thats not the name
 * bur[n]er wonders wtf Laser87is talking about
<gnomefreak> Laser87: ask in 6 months
<Esteth> hardy heron is the name, and no alpha yet even
<bur[n]er> Laser87: gutsy isn't even out yet
<Laser87> yeah, I know - the name is just a joke, Gutsy Gibbon I use from the first alpha on my second PC
<Esteth> bur[n]er: Only a few hours though :P
<Slart> How do I disable the search indexer in gutsy?
<Laser87> And the same I want to do with 8.04...
<Esteth> SLart: Remove trackerd from sessions, i'd think
<gnomefreak> Laser87: 8.04 will be hardy heron
<Esteth> Slart: But if you're using ext3, the indexer is practically free in terms of performance
<gnomefreak> Laser87: if you dont need support for gutsy gibbon (7.10) than all other questions should be asked in #ubuntu-offtopic. if support for 6.06>7.04 ask in #uubntu
<Laser87> gnomefreak: I know - but in German forums we discussed names a few weeks ago and a lot liked Horny Hibbo - just a joke
<tritium> Esteth: it's never released right at the stroke of midnight
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu even
<Slart> Esteth: well.. it's been using one of my cores for the last 8 hours.. was hoping for some peace and quiet without cpu-fans going full speed
<Esteth> tritium: Of course, but still not too long :)
<gnomefreak> Laser87: this isnt the channel for jokes, please read the topic and think carefully what type of jokes you tell in any #ubuntu released channel
<Gek_> I don't see anything listed as anything "extra" for gstreamerI'm trying get dvd playback working.  Totem Movie Player says "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read from the disc."  Does anyone have know what necessary plugins its talking about?
<Laser87> gnomefreak: Sorry, today is too early for 8.04, tomorrow it will be alright - you're joking...
<Esteth> Slart: try "stop trackerd"
<gnomefreak> Gek_: enable mutliverse and universe repos
<gnomefreak> Laser87: 8.04 will not be released until april of 2008
<macsim> hi, anybody fix the vmplayer bug (it doesn't start on gusty) ?
<Gek_> gnomefreak, where is this done?
<gnomefreak> Laser87: and no im not joking
<iss_student> I get this message when I open a USB hard drive after it is plugged in and recognized hal-storeag-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000. How can I fix this?
<gnomefreak> !universe | Gek_
<ubotu> Gek_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Slart> Esteth: well.. I'll try that the next time.. I already killed it.. I've never heard of the stop command before though.. is it gnome-related? or linux?
<Laser87> gnomefreak: but the alpha will come out this week!
<Slart> Esteth: and thanks =)
<gnomefreak> Laser87: 7.10 will be out this week
<gnomefreak> and its not alpha
<Laser87> gnomefreak: and the alpha of 8.04
<gnomefreak> no
<Esteth> Slart: I'm not actually sure. I've only ever used ubuntu seriously, so i wouldn't know, unfortunately
<nibsa1242b> is there a safe way for me to roll back to an earlier version of GIMP? the one included in Gusty 2.4~rc3 has a bug in it that I don't like. The latest GIMP in Feisty didn't have the same bug.
<PreZGN> Has anyone tried using a VPN connection when connected to the net via. another ppp connection?
<Evanlec> nibsa1242b, just download a .deb file from their website, it should co-exist just fine with the other version
<nibsa1242b> Evanlec: thanks
<Amaranth> livingtm: But the only helping you here would probably be me anyway ;)
<livingtm> hehe
<livingtm> Amaranth, i was actually looking for someone with your knowledge anyhow :-)
<Gek_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Q_Continuum> Using the debmirror script, attempting to set up a gutsy mirror.  Getting an error.
<Amaranth> This podcast is taking forever to download, I've got time :)
<Gek_> !EasySource
<livingtm> I upgraded to gutsy on my laptop yesterday, and now compiz is crashing at random, quite often.. with one "Segementation Fault" returned at the command line
<livingtm> with ONLY segfault
<Dr_willis> robinson,  this is a laptop?
<Amaranth> livingtm: KDE?
<livingtm> Amaranth, nope, gnome
<Amaranth> livingtm: hrm
<livingtm> Amaranth, its not consistant at all. happens apparently at random
<livingtm> sometimes immediate, sometimes 10-15 minutes later
<livingtm> more detailed logs somewhere?
<Amaranth> debugging compiz is hard
<Amaranth> because if you run it under gdb X stalls when it crashes
<Amaranth> You need 2 computers and ssh to debug it
<livingtm> yikes
<Amaranth> livingtm: nvidia?
<livingtm> i810
<Amaranth> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<Amaranth> Then don't change any settings and see if it keeps happening
<Amaranth> If not it's something in your configuration
<livingtm> do i have to restart compiz/
<Amaranth> livingtm: You shouldn't but I would anyway
<Amaranth> livingtm: That will reset compiz settings to stock gutsy
<livingtm> /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<Amaranth> livingtm: Don't enable cube or anything, leave it with the stock settings for awhile and see if it keeps crashing
<Amaranth> livingtm: that's a Warn :P
<livingtm> oh wait
<livingtm> haha it reset all the plugins... it didnt look like compiz was running :-)
<livingtm> my bad
<Amaranth> The video plugin was written to use something that doesn't exist yet but hopefully will some day
<Amaranth> yeah, no cube, no wobbly, etc
<CaBlGuY> so, are we all set for tomorrow then??
<Amaranth> Just try this
<Amaranth> CaBlGuY: sure why not?
<daaku> anyone know if the gutsy server kernel uses PAE, like the feisty server kernel does? (parallels on mac doesnt support PAE yet)
<livingtm> okay thanks. ill keep you updated
<CaBlGuY> cool.
<CaBlGuY> got a question..   is the firefox and flash issue taken care of??
<CaBlGuY> that would be nice
<livingtm> Amaranth, You know that plugin in beryl that allowed sticky windows to stay on the screen whil eyou rotated the cube? Is that going to be ported to fusion? I LOVED that plugin
<sniperjam> cablguy: yes
<CaBlGuY> great!
<Amaranth> livingtm: Nope
<livingtm> damn
<Amaranth> livingtm: That wasn't really how that was supposed to work, standards-wise
<skiff> hey guys, when I enable restricted drivers, only my old lcd works on a crappy resolution, and 24" dell in digital mode doesnt even work, any links to help on this issue ( I have ati 1950pro video card)
<livingtm> hm.. maybe someone will rewrite it?
<livingtm> i loved the way the gnome panel stayed put
<livingtm> very nice feel.
<ratpoison> Hello! Can you point me to a working link for nautilus iso mounting scripts for gutsy?
<Gek_> gnomefreak, now it says "Totem could not play'dvd:/'  There is no plugin to handle this movie.
<Lockal> lockal@lockal:~> date
<Lockal> Чтв Окт 18 00:17:36 MSD 2007
<Gek_> any idea what plugin its referring to?
<Slart> ratpoison: if you don't mind doing some of the work yourself you can get the nautilus actions add on and combine it with the "mount -o loop /you/iso/file /your/mountpoint"
<Gek_> i've already installed the gstreamer extras
<daaku> does the 'linux-686' meta package no longer exist in gutsy?
<Slart> ratpoison: I've never seen a complete package for it, sorry
<Q_Continuum_> Attempting to use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror to set up a mirror, but the script fails.  (Trying to set up Gutsy mirror today)
<warbisshop> I got a problem with ubuntu gibbon on my Laptop, The boot tiems takes 3-4 mins and i also dont get the loader . with feisty it boats up perfectly and fast
<Arenlor> Gek_ libdvdcss2
<ratpoison> Slart: I know the command to mount iso's. I just don't know how to make nautilus scripts and add them @ your right-click menu.  Is " Nautilus Scripts" a package that does this in GUI?
<jmichaelx> will there likely be another kernel upgrade before final?
<Slart> ratpoison: yes.. you get a "nautilus actions" thingy in the "preferences" menu.. you can chose filetypes it will appear for and what to do.. including some limited scripting
<Slart> !info nautilus-actions
<ubotu> nautilus-actions: nautilus extension to configure programs to launch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-1 (gutsy), package size 236 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<Slart> that's the one
<Gek_> Arenlor would that be gxine?
<ratpoison> Slarth: Thnx for the info so far. What if I have a restricted image format, such as *.nrg (the nero one) can the mount command handle these?
<Slart> ratpoison: nope.. you have to convert them.. but there are tools for nrg, bin/cue etc
<Arenlor> Gek_ libdvdcss2 is what's needed to de-encrypt dvds if you have libdvdread3 installed run this in terminal /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Slart> ratpoison: or.. perhaps nrg.. don't really remember which ones worked and which ones required converting
<Slart> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-6 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Slart> !info nrg2iso
<ubotu> nrg2iso: Extracts ISO9660 data from Nero ".nrg" files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1.1 (gutsy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Slart> sorry for the bot-spam
<RedRose> The font when I type in GDM is large, how can i scale it down? The rest of the font in GDM is notmal, like hostname, but when I type, it's about 72 times larger.
<ratpoison> Slart: Thnx a lot, you've been very helpful. I'll also check " mount " 's info & man for supported formats
<RedRose> it's only in GDM
<Arenlor> packages compress really well
<ratpoison> to prevent botspam I think you can use syntax !botcommand > <nickname>
<soul9|9> hi
<soul9|9> re, I should say
<RedRose> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<RedRose> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged.  Help in #ubuntu-effects - see also !compiz
<Slart> ratpoison: do that.. and please write a daemon-tools clone for linux we can stop messing with mount ;)
<A[D]minS> Gutsy zero days lol
<A[D]minS> so when will be out ?
<ratpoison> well, sometimes I wish I were a programmer since I used to open-source
<soul9|9> does anyone know if there is a limit in the number of nameservers passed by a dhcp server?
<soul9|9> i have a hunch that there is, and it is 2, but can someone confirm?
<jmichaelx> i have been having wireless connectivity problems in gutsy using an rt2500 mini-pci. are there any present who have found ways of improving this? always before i had used wlassistant to conect to wireless hotspots, etc., but so far in gutsy betas and rc that has not beenworking. any suggestions?
<ratpoison> and I'm not experienced enough for bash scripting
<ratpoison> used = moved
<soul9|9> start with C or python
<Gek_> Arenlor, that didn't do it.  it still gives me the same error after /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh . :(  Any other ideas?
<soul9|9> you can learn python in 2 days
<Gek_> brick walls everywhere! :P
<soul9|9> ratpoison ^
<Gek_> Totem could not play 'dvd:/'
<tsukasa> hey question, why isnt cacert.org root ca imported by default?
<Arenlor> Gek_ try installing totem-xine
<soul9|9> Gek_: are you trying to get libdvdcss2 to work?
<tsukasa> its pretty mainstream
<CaBlGuY> Oh!  I had an issue with 7.04 when I upgraded on my desktop with the Xserver I think..  I've got a Nvidia card..  will this be an issue with gutsy, or has that been fixed as well?
<jmichaelx> i wish i could learn python in two days. i am in an 'intro to programming' course right now that uses python, and so far it has been hell
<Slart> ratpoison: yea.. linux seems like such a moving target to program for... if I ever become a millionaire I'll sponsor someone to write it.. until then mount will have to do
<aguitel> anyone use chipset REALTEK rlt8180 ?
<Gek_> I'm just trying to play dvd's :P
<ratpoison> soul9|9: I had the option to specialise in programming @ uni, I just chose telecommunications ;) I found programming useful, interesting but not my tastes
<ratpoison> :)
<Gek_> I'm using Totem Movie Player 2.20.0
<ratpoison> I know it's very rare for a person that spends time in a linux irc channel, but...
<bardyr> Gek_, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<soul9|9> Gek_ what did you do till now to get it to work?
<Gek_> it says in "Add/Remove Applications" that "Movie Player Totem (xine backend) Play DVD, movies and songs via xine backend"
<soul9|9> ratpoison: what did you learn in telecommunication?
<Gek_> I've installed Movie Player Totem
<aguitel> i have problem with generic wireles card with chipset REALTEK ,anyone helpme?
<soul9|9> Gek_: ok, you need to install a package on linux to make it work, as DVDs are encrypted
<Gek_> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already installed
<Slart> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<soul9|9> and there is no way to get the decrypter in any legal way for linux
<CaBlGuY> Oh!  I had an issue with 7.04 when I upgraded on my desktop with the Xserver I think..  I've got a Nvidia card..  will this be an issue with gutsy, or has that been fixed as well?
<CaBlGuY> anyone?
<soul9|9> Gek_: just use this rep:
<soul9|9> [22:32:52] JOIN (d4rkmonkey)	##various illegal stuff
<soul9|9> .org/ gutsy free non-free
<Gek_> I already did  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<ratpoison> soul9|9: Still a student :) We're doing analog/digital/wireless telecom systems, biomed technology, Analog, Digital, Stochastic Signal processing, Filters, you name it...
<Gek_> that didn't do it
<d4rkmonkey> soul9|9 wtf?
<soul9|9> ##various illegal stuff
<soul9|9> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<soul9|9> here
<d4rkmonkey> ...
<soul9|9> Gek^: add those two lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ratpoison> Electroaccoustics... Radars
<ratpoison> lot's of stuff
<Slart> CaBlGuY: gutsy is supposed to have some kind of "safe mode" startup so you can configure your graphics card etc.. it didn't work for me, I still had to do it the hard way.. you might be luckier
<d4rkmonkey> Dude, what are you talking about? and why are you telling me to join for something *illegal*? (also asuming that I have to follow US law...)
<ratpoison> sry for offtopic
<jmichaelx> anyone with tips/info on wireless with gutsy and rt2500, please clue me in
<soul9|9> ratpoison: fun too :-)
<soul9|9> I am not telling YOU to
<CaBlGuY> Slart:  lets hope they've got it all worked out..  I would hate to have revert one more time..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<soul9|9> actually, I am not telling anyone to
<d4rkmonkey> uh.. soul9|9 "<soul9|9> [22:32:52] JOIN (d4rkmonkey) ##various illegal stuff" thats telling me to.
<soul9|9> if you want to play DVDs, you need to install it though
<jmichaelx> !rt2500
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt2500 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> CaBlGuY: let's hope..
 * CaBlGuY crosses his fingers..
<soul9|9> d4rkmonkey: that was a mistake
<d4rkmonkey> soul9|9 first of all, its not illegal all over the world, second of all, you don't need to join a different channel to learn about it.
<soul9|9> [22:35:15] <soul9|9> d4rkmonkey: that was a mistake
<d4rkmonkey> soul9|9 I realize, stop making mistakes. its annoying.
<aguitel> i have problem with generic wireles card with chipset REALTEK ,anyone helpme?
<soul9|9> d4rkmonkey: that was a mistake, and you can see it, it's just your JOIN that was registered
<ratpoison> Isn't it dvd-playing included in ubuntu restricted extras?
<soul9|9> stop annoying me
<soul9|9> ratpoison: is it?
<ratpoison> lemme check.
<[Ramy]> i can't detect the new features in gutsy after a feisty upgrade :(, there is no any new tool like screen and dual monitor , except preferences from gnome2.2, i'm wondering if i have to download extra packages to see the new features ?
<d4rkmonkey> soul9|9 wasn't *registered* that thime.
<d4rkmonkey> *time
<RedRose> How do i configure compiz?
<RedRose> or the graphics?
<Gek_> soul9|9, i've added those and rebooted
<Arenlor> [Ramy] what new features?
<Esteth> RedRose: CompizConfig Settings Manager, or ccsm for short
<ratpoison> http://pastebin.com/m7cc9ba0f
<Gek_> am i supposed to apt-get something now?
<Arenlor> RedRose sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager first
<RedRose> what's the command for that?
<ratpoison> you should note that some packages are illegal in the US
<ratpoison> but if you speak legalese, there's a link in my paste
<ratpoison> RedRose: ati or nvidia?
<RedRose> intel
<RedRose> ratpoison, Intel 945GM
<RedRose> Integrated. I know it worked with beryl
<[Ramy]> Arenlor , Graphical configuration tool for X , Fully automatic printer installation , AppArmor security framework , Fast user switching
<RedRose> and I know it works
<Arenlor> RedRose after you apt-get install it just go to System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects and turn it on
<ratpoison> RedRose: Arenlor covered it
<RedRose> got it
<ratpoison> RedRose: There is also a program to config all of compiz plugins in add remove
<ratpoison> if it doesn't work, try alt+f2 compiz --replace
<RedRose> yeah, I got it... the settings manager wasn't installed
<ratpoison> this replaces metacity w/ compiz
<Arenlor> [Ramy] sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager and go to System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects and turn it on, the printer and AppArmor just ARE on you don't see them, and for the user switching right click on a panel and add to panel the user switcher applet
<Esteth> what happens to feisty support when gutsy goes live? Does feisty go to #ubuntu-1?
<tritium> Esteth: it'll continue
<gunashekar> hmm
<ratpoison> !releases | Esteth
<ubotu> Esteth: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Gek_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tritium> Esteth: each release is supported for 18 months, unless it's a LTS *long term support*
<Esteth> tritium: Thanks 18 months is the figure i was looking for :)
<warbisshop> I got a problem with ubuntu gibbon on my Laptop, The boot tiems takes 3-4 mins and i also dont get the loader . with feisty it boats up perfectly and fast Anyone got any idea
<tritium> Esteth: #ubuntu+1 will then be dedicated for the next release, hardy heron
<aguitel> i have problem with generic wireles card with chipset REALTEK ,anyone helpme?
<Esteth> tritium: Okies
<Ben_Cs> could it be that installing (although i removed it later) libpam-abl   ruined my ssh server?
<lucasvo> hi
<lucasvo> I need the mysql module for python
<lucasvo> I installed python-mysqldb but apparently that's not the correct one
<lucasvo> can anyone help me out?
<Slart> lucasvo: you might get better answers in some kind of python channel
<Ben_Cs> still having the ssh server problem. didn't have it when run ssh from kubuntu gutsy beta cd. the problem is that when i "ssh localhost" i get nothing. no login, nothing. as if the prog hanges in terminal  any ideas?
<Slart> lucasvo: "apt-cache search mysql | grep -i python" might give you some kind of possible candidates
<[Ramy]> Arenlor , i have that manager :), so i can use in gutsy because i have it in feisty , but the new features are not there , there is not switcher applet and there is no dialog with the name of Screen and graphics in preferences  , yes AppArmor is installed ?
<Gek_> I've followed all the possible direction, instruction, tips that i could find to get dvd playback working
<Gek_> still no luck
<Arenlor> [Ramy] in gutsy try this run sudo apt-get install apparmor and if it's not installed it'll install it, otherwise it'll let you know it's installed, also try installing fast-user-switch-applet
<Ben_Cs> have a question about gutsy: is it a good idea installing gutsy 64bit?
<Gek_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Gek_> 20071017 15:49 | <ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  <--- this does not work
<Slart> Ben_Cs: well.. depends on what you want to do with your machine..
<Ben_Cs> Slart: i want it to be my main desktop
<Gek_> I installed libdvdread3 and re-installed it... .I ran sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh ..... I went to https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html and installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, and gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg.
<Gek_> still no luck
<Arenlor> Gek_ are you running Totem with the xine backend?
<Ben_Cs> Slart: i mean when stable gutsy will be out. the question is about the 64bit
<Gek_> Yes
<Slart> Ben_Cs: with 64-bit you'll get that small increase in power.. but you also have a lot of stuff that needs all kinds of voodoo to work.. (flash, java etc).. 32-bit is a bit more polished
<Gek_> About "Movie Player using xine-lib version 1.1.7
<lee986321> any one herethat rakubuntu in fiesty? i need to know where that resticted driver icon is at
<Gek_> Totem Movie Player 2.20.0
<Slart> Ben_Cs: I'm running 64-bit myself.. but if I had to do another install I would seriously consider going 32-bit
<Ben_Cs> BTW when's the stable gutsy gonna be out?
<Q_Continuum> attempting to use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror to set up a gutsy mirror, but it keeps erroring out.  Have been using this script to mirror Feisty with no issue for months.  Anyone able to help?
<Slart> Ben_Cs: tomorrow I think
<xenol> when will i be able to update feisty to stable gutsy plz?
<Ben_Cs> Slart: u mean progs don't work?
<Q_Continuum> Tomorrow is official release date.
<ratpoison> Ben_Cs: Personally, I found a huge difference in resourch hogging applications such as in MatLab. If you plan on going for 64bit, think about if you'll be using heavy apps, that have support for 64bit OS's
<Slart> Ben_Cs: well.... yes.. you can't install 32-bit flash on a 64-bit browser .. and there is no 64 bit flash yet.. java has some problems, or so I've heard
<askand> Compiz is much slower in gutsy than it was in feisty..why could this be_
<Gek_> I think DVD playback is a farce
<ratpoison> If you decide to actually DO it, I have some pretty good info to help
<xenol> Q_Continuum: so tommorrow and can u tell me how to do it plz? just sudo apt-get update, upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<Ben_Cs> i see
<Arenlor> Gek_ tell me the results of the following sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<aguitel> i have problem with generic wireles card with chipset REALTEK ,anyone helpme?
<Arenlor> it may be that it's not the newest version
<dougb> is it odd that i haven't gotten any system updates in 2 days?
<Q_Continuum> xenol, if you run update manager (via gui) it'll walk you through it, I'm not sure on the command-line options to upgrade.
<lee986321> i am running 64 bit anfd  dno issues save for having to convert fire fox and of cores thos e bloody ati issues
<Arenlor> dougb I don't think so
<Gek_> Arenlor, 0 upgraded 0 newly installed  0 00 0 00 0
<lee986321> easy
<Gek_> totem-xine is already the newest version
<Slart> lee986321: I thought ATI had issues regardless of number of bits =)
<ratpoison> I'm now using a 64bit browser w/ flash & Java. It's called swiftweasel and you can find it a script made by kilz (or something like that) that guides you through the process effortlessly
<Gek_> Arenlor totem-xine is already the newest version
<ratpoison> I haven't managed skype yet
<ratpoison> :(
<xenol> Q_Continuum: so i rather should do it via gui
<lee986321> tht comand i......update-manager -d
<Arenlor> Gek_ hmm that's odd, I know it works
<Slart> ratpoison: I run 32-bit skype.. no problems coexisting on my 64-bit desktop
<theAtom> Should I select "Third party software, (archive canicol) in sources.list for latest security updates etc?
<Q_Continuum> xenol, that would most likely be easiest, yes.
<theAtom> what exactly is the  "Third party software, (archive canicol)?
<xenol> Q_Continuum: and apoximately what time tommorrow plz?
<Q_Continuum> theAtom, currently all thats in there is VMWare
<ratpoison> Slart: How did you do it? did you install the linux32 package?
<Gek_> I'm trying to play an actual retail dvd
<Gek_> does that matter?
<theAtom> Q_Continuum, not true!  Opera is there too
<ratpoison> or just get the source ./configure;make;make isntall ?
<Slart> ratpoison: I think I downloaded a deb from the skype site.. it's pretty new
<Q_Continuum> xenol, not sure.  mirrors are going to be hammered tomorrow - but anytime should work.
<lee986321> hmm perfectly fine...um..other os lol
<Q_Continuum> theAtom, I hadn't looked in awhile, I forgot about Opera
<theAtom> Q_Continuum, I couldt install Opera unless I selected  "Third party software, (archive canicol)
<theAtom> Q_Continuum, how can I see whats in there?
<ratpoison> well, if the did an update since I last check (and it's been quite a while) then I wouldn't know...
<lee986321> any how guys i really need to know where the restricted drivers are
<Q_Continuum> theAtom, I'm not sure, offhand.
<Arenlor> Gek_ what do you mean by actual retail, if you mean like a movie you bought at a store then no
<theAtom> Q_Continuum, well find out man! dont so be unhelpful and lazy :)
<lee986321> so that i can test a theory
<Gek_> Yes... a movie that I actually bought form a store
<Q_Continuum> lol
<theAtom> Q_Continuum, you bordering on trolling dude
<Q_Continuum> I'm attempting to fix my own issue, then get sleep.  I work in 8 hours.
<ratpoison> btw check out the number of typos in my previous sentence....
<theAtom> <Q_Continuum> theAtom, currently all thats in there is VMWare <-- FALSE!   Q_Continuum> theAtom, I hadn't looked in awhile, <--- TROLLING
<Arenlor> lee986321 System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<Q_Continuum> Sorry - that's all that I remembered being in there.
<xenol> Q_Continuum: what will u advise me make fresh install or just update feisty?
<theAtom> kick Q_Continuum
<Arenlor> Gek_ that's odd, I have played multiple movies on here with that
<Slart> xenol: I updated from feisty and I had no problems
<lee986321> eh i have everything but admenestartation
<theAtom> Slart, yipee, lets have a party :)
<askand> Compiz is much slower in gutsy than it was in feisty..why could this be? Should I file a bug for it?
<theAtom> askand, yes
<Arenlor> xenol upgrade is easier and it keeps all your old installs for you, so if you installed thunderbird like I had it automagically updates it for you
<lee986321> ooooh sytem not sytem setting der lol
<theAtom> askand, think for yourself! come to your OWN conclusions!  Why u need to ask others what you should do???
<Arenlor> Amaranth you on?
<Gek_> =\
<theAtom> Amaranth, is sleeping
<xenol> Arenlor:  and will the graphic acceleration be enabled by default? i mean will it run test too if i only update it?
<askand> theAtom: terribly sorry for asking...wont happend again..
<lee986321> nope don't have it in feisty
<theAtom> askand, good :)  think for yourself! come to your OWN conclusions! become a LEADER olf your own life and decisions :)
<lee986321> i need it so i can test the up grade theory i have
<Arenlor> xenol if you mean compiz then no it's not
<Slart> askand: somethings not bolted on properly in the graphics-box in gutsy, me thinks.. according to glxgears my FPS has gone down to 25% of feisty's benchmark
<theAtom> askand, no need to be a robot to decisions of others!  think for yourself dude
<Esteth> Does gutsy's restricted drivers manager now handle geforce 8800 series cards properly? Feisty's one wouldn't get it right for me
<askand> Slart: mine too
<Slart> Esteth: it didn't handle my 8800 gtx.. I had to install the driver from nvidias site
<_bt> hello, is there a tool to tell me which packages my system has that are not in the default install of gutsy (or any ubuntu)
<xenol> Arenlor:  and what that feature of gutsy about graphic desktop? i thought it will be running from beginning or at least try to run =/
<Esteth> Slart: OK, looks like i'll be using envy again. I know it's unsupported and it breaks things, but it "works for me" :P
 * Slart thinks "failsafe x-windows" means "runs with everything but Slart's graphics card"
<Esteth> Slart: Heh
<Pici> Esteth: oh no, Slart found out about it!
<Slart> Esteth: or install the binary driver from nvidia.. it hasn't given me any problems so far
<Arenlor> xenol compiz is simple to get running, you just go to terminal and run apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager then go to System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects and turn it on, XGL runs by default, and if that doesn't work you can go to System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager and see if you may need to turn it on
<Esteth> Hehe. It's neuralysing time :P
<ratpoison> Slart: I have read that fail-safe X mode has caused many headaches
<Esteth> beides, who needs failsafe X when we have failsafe terminal? :)
<ratpoison> Up till now, you can safely predict it will fail
<xenol> Arenlor:  so i will have things for xgl done only i will have to run it alongside with compiz?
<ratpoison> Esteth: not many ppl can do vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lee986321> eh wait, i just looked at something that said open gl
<ratpoison> I mistyped the path
<ratpoison> but what the heck
<xenol> Arenlor: i am running KDE not GNOME, how can i turn it there?
<soul9|9> lol
<lwizardl> does gutsy have better support for hfs+
<lwizardl> ?
<Arenlor> xenol xgl automatically runs no matter what, I don't use KDE so I'm not sure
<Esteth> ratpoison: Heh, well we should be elitist jerks and tell them to stick with windows if they don't know how to use every command in GNU/Linux from memory
<theAtom> when I run rootkithunter, I get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40981/     ANY IDEAS PLEASE?
<soul9|9> ratpoison: and ppl who don't know shouldn't need to learn that crap :-)
 * dA_ShArP looks around
<xenol> Arenlor: k thx dude bb
<Slart> it's like some kind of initiation ritual.. you have to do the nasty stuff to get to ..... "The Cube" (c) =)
<ratpoison> yeah, cause linux knowledge is an inherited characteristic
<ratpoison> Either you get born with it, or you don't
<soul9|9> heh
<soul9|9> :-)
<Slart> theAtom: updated your system?
<soul9|9> grats
<soul9|9> whoops
<theAtom> Slart, its a new gutsy install and yes, it updated some things.
<Esteth> ratpoison: heh. Anything can be learned with time :)
<Slart> theAtom: couldn't it be that the files are changed because you updated?
<Arenlor> theAtom can you run dir /bin/cat and tell me what the results are?
<theAtom> Slart, what are those warnings?  never seen them before today
<theAtom> Slart, its a new gutsy install and yes, it updated some things.
<theAtom> Slart, what are those warnings?  never seen them before today.  What shall I do now?
<lee986321> hmm
<[Ramy]> what's the release hour for gutsy ?
<theAtom> Arenlor, I type: "run dir /bin/cat" ?
<ratpoison> Esteth: I was being sarcastic, sorry for the lack of emoticons :p Anyway, I don't think *anyone* can "learn" quantum mechanics or superstring theory
<aguitel> i have problem with generic wireles card with chipset REALTEK ,anyone helpme?
<awalton__> [Ramy]: every time someone asks that, it gets bumped an hour.
<soul9|9> when its 00:00 in japan u can ask ;-)
<ratpoison> just as not anyone can play the piano like a virtuoso, or become a plumber
<Arenlor> theAtom no just dir /bin/cat
 * dA_ShArP says time is 2:40 AM here
<dA_ShArP> ;)
<theAtom> Arenlor, it says: /bin/cat
<theAtom>  dir /bin/cat
<theAtom> /bin/cat
<ratpoison> well, it's 9 in Japan I think
<Seveas> dA_ShArP, release managers live in europe. They have to wake up and prepare first. expect at least 12 hours to go
<ratpoison> because its 00:00 in Greece
<Slart> what is the "dir /bin/cat" supposed to do?
<ratpoison> :)
<dA_ShArP> Seveas, ;)
<Arenlor> dir /bin/cat shows that /bin/cat is there
<theAtom> Seveas, when I run rootkithunter, I get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40981/     ANY IDEAS PLEASE?
<Seveas> theAtom, no ideas from me today -- preparing for release chaos
<theAtom> Seveas, is my gutsy infected?
<theAtom> Seveas, rootkithunter says:  /bin/bash                                                [ Warning ]
<theAtom>     /bin/cat                                                 [ Warning ]
<theAtom> etc
<theAtom> Seveas, any need to worry?  its a NEW gutsy install
<[Ramy]> awalton__ , can u explain ?
 * dA_ShArP asks: Any gamers?
 * Slart is a gamer
<dA_ShArP> Slart: what do you play
<dA_ShArP> ?
<awalton__> [Ramy], it's a joke, that question gets asked about twice an hour.
<Slart> well.. tremulous, ET and windows =)
<dA_ShArP> Slart: Counter Strike 1.6??
<awalton__> [Ramy]: download and install it now, it's not going to change in the next 24 hours significantly.
<theAtom> Arenlor, ???
<Slart> I'm a gamer.. not a lunatic ;)
<Arenlor> theAtom did you install rkhunter before updating the system?
<dA_ShArP> Slart: ;)
<theAtom> Arenlor, yes
<theAtom> Arenlor, think so, not 100% certain
<[Ramy]> what's the command line for the "Screen and Graphics preferences" dialog ?
<theAtom> Arenlor, what shall I do now?
<[Ramy]> awalton__ , the RC1 is removed from repositories !!!
<Arenlor> theAtom apt-get remove --purge rkhunter then reinstall it and run it again see if it does the same thing
<Slart> [Ramy]: gksu displayconfig-gtk
<theAtom> Arenlor, ok brb
<ratpoison> what's the difference between gksu and gksudo ?
<Arenlor> ratpoison probably the difference between su and sudo
<ratpoison> which one is more preferable?
<Slart> ratpoison: it's in the man-page.. I saw it there today.. don't remember it though
<Arenlor> probably if you are "su"ing you run gksu and if you are just wanting to sudo you gksudo
<Slart> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using « sudo <GUI-application> » - See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Slart> !gksudo
<theAtom> Arenlor, thanks :)  that fixed it :)  no more warnings from rkhunter
<Arenlor> theAtom in that case it was just that you had update
<theAtom> Arenlor, however, were those warnings anything to worry about in first place?  or it was due to systen updating?
<[Ramy]> Wow, bcz i installed ubuntu Studio desktop i can't see the new features of gutsy like gksu displayconfig-gtk !!! i have to get the ubuntu desktop .
<theAtom> Arenlor, now rkhunter only gives one warning still:  Checking for hidden files and directories                [ Warning ]
<theAtom> Arenlor, any ideas about that one?
<Arenlor> with the /dev thing?
<theAtom> the /dev thing?
<Slart> got to love an application that acts like a worried mother.. no specifics.. but watch out =)
<Arenlor> in the part that checks /dev
<theAtom> Arenlor, what u mean?
<Gek_> gg... vlc plays videos
<theAtom> Performing filesystem checks
<ApocZA> ok, so I know like 1000 people have probably asked this: at what time in what timezone is gutsy being released?
<theAtom>     Checking /dev for suspicious file types                  [ None found ]
<theAtom>     Checking for hidden files and directories                [ Warning ]
<Gek_> vlc plays dvds
<theAtom> Aranel, in part tyhat says; Performing filesystem checks
<Gek_> Totem does not
<Gek_> wtf why
<Aranel> theAtom: ?
<theAtom> Aranel, any ideas?
<Arenlor> theAtom yes that part, I got the same thing while running it on my install
<Gek_> Arenlor vlc plays dvds... totem does not
<Gek_> what gives?
<Pici> ApocZA: topic
<theAtom> Arenlor, ok! no need to worry then
<Slart> ApocZA: I haven't seen one serious answer to that question so far.. if someone knew they would probably put it in the title-thingy
<Arenlor> Gek_ not sure
<theAtom> Arenlor, check your messages.  did u get that?
<Gek_> gxine does not either
<ApocZA> ye, the lame script countdown on the site uses local system time
<ApocZA> instead of an absalute date and time
<Gek_> xine engine faied to start... no demuxer found - stream format not recognised
<theAtom> Slart, define "serious"
<theAtom> Arenlor, you get my preivate message?
<Arenlor> theAtom no
<pvandewyngaerde> i still have a crash when kopete tries to connect to msn
<ApocZA> well, I am happy to report I got samba working today
<Slart> theAtom: serious as in, "I'm pushing the release button in 1h48m"
<ApocZA> and compiz fusion extra's
<theAtom> Aranel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40989/
<theAtom> Aranel, does ytours show the same as this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40989/
<Arenlor> theAtom please check your log file
<addos> is there anyway to encrypt the harddrive from gutsy livecd installer?
<Aranel> theAtom: "Aranlor" . Not Aranel please.
<theAtom> Aranel, does ytours show the same as this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40989/    Yes or No?
<Gek_> Arenlor http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=537047
<theAtom> Arenlor, where?
<Gek_> Arenlor http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=537047   <----that fixed it!!!!
<Arenlor> Gek_ that's awesome
<comicinker> hi!
<Arenlor> theAtom after the whole thing finishes it tells you where
<theAtom> Arenlor, no it doesnt
<theAtom> Arenlor, no mention at all about the warning
<Zapt> hi
<comicinker> i postet a bug about scim and xgl. does someone had the same experience?
<comicinker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bug/153731
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153731 in xserver-xgl "scim is not available using desktop effects" [Undecided,New]
<addos> is there anyway to encrypt the harddrive from gutsy livecd installer?
<comicinker> can somebody confirm that bug?
<Gek_> can someone add '!' commands?!?!?!?!?!
<addos> comicinker: did you try #ubuntu-bugs
<Arenlor> theAtom hold on a minute while I see where the log file is located by default
<lwizardl> does gutsy support hfs+
<awalton__> lwizardl mounts my mac drives fine, so that's a "yes"
<silent> where do I set default programs for file extensions?
<Arenlor> theAtom open /var/log/rkhunter.log and find the part that has it in there about line 1100 and see what it puts out as being the warning, you could also run a search for the word warning and find what it says
<lwizardl> awalton__, ok because I can not get 7.04 to read mine always says unformated
<ratpoison> silent: right click and find tab open with
<lwizardl> awalton__, but my windows xp with macdrive7 and my xbox360 read the drive perfectly so I know it has a partition on it
<awalton__> odd.
<Cryoniq> What time will the final release be available for download? GMT 00:00?
<awalton__> Cryoniq: every time someone asks, they push it back an hour ;)
<silent> ratpoison, things still open with totem if I select vlc
<Cryoniq> eeek 0o
<Cryoniq> :)
<ratpoison> sorry, I wasn't specific enough
<ratpoison> silent: Right click, properties
<theAtom> Arenlor, ok brb
<silent> thanks
<soul9|9> when is the iso released? *24
<soul9|9> now, that's better
<theAtom> Arenlor, Could not open the file /var/log/rkhunter.log.
<Cryoniq> But admit it.. the 18th is the real x-mas this year. ^^
<Arenlor> theAtom run this in the terminal sudo nano /var/log/rkhunter.log
<theAtom> ok brb
<lwizardl> awalton__, whats did you have to install to get it to read? i have hfsplus & hfsutils
<awalton__> worked out of box for me
<theAtom> Arenlor, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40994/
<lwizardl> awalton__, in gutsy?
<awalton__> lwizardl yes
<Arenlor> theAtom nothing to worry about in that case
<lwizardl> ok then looks like i can wait for the release
<theAtom> Arenlor, u get the same???
<theAtom> Arenlor, what are these:  Warning: Hidden directory found: /dev/.static ???
<soul9|9> you better
<Arenlor> theAtom open nautilus and go to your home directory then press Ctrl+h
<theAtom> yes. now?
<Arenlor> notice all the hidden directories which have . before their name?
<theAtom> yes I see them
<Arenlor> if you go to /dev you will see .static as one of the hidden files
<Arenlor> that's all it means
<theAtom> so why does rootkithunter warn me about Warning: Hidden directory found: /dev/.static etc?
<Arenlor> because rootkits try to hide that way
<theAtom> it warns only about 3 dir
<Arenlor> it check /dev for hidden directories because it's a common way for rootkits to hide
<theAtom>  Warning: Hidden directory found: /dev/.static   Warning: Hidden directory found: /dev/.udev  Warning: Hidden directory found: /dev/.initramfs
<mon^rch> hey peeps... my kde icon themes are VERY incomplete... do I have to do an install tomorrow to get what Im after, or will I simply just have to update/upgrade my RC?
<theAtom> Arenlor, any need to worry about those 3 dirs?
<Arenlor> theAtom nope
<theAtom> Arenlor, ok cheers
<theAtom> Arenlor, does rkhunter show u the exact same?
<Arenlor> theAtom yes and it has /dev/.java to because I have sun Java installed
<theAtom> Arenlor, ok~!  java? why u need that?
<Arenlor> theAtom, because I use java applications
<theAtom> java apps like what?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi all.  I had the stock bcm43xx blacklisted under feisty.  Is it still broken in Gutsy?
<theAtom> wow a nerdy girl :)
<Arenlor> theAtom, like stuff not appropriate to mention on here
<nerdygirl_ellie> :D
 * awalton__ clicks stopwatch
<Arenlor> nerdygirl_ellie no it's not
<awalton__> approximately one minute -_-
<nerdygirl_ellie> Yeah!!!! no more ndiswrapper!!!!  Yeah!!!
 * nerdygirl_ellie dances.
<theAtom> Arenlor, like kid p0rn?
<soul9|9> :-)
<Arenlor> theAtom no
<theAtom> Arenlor, ok
<theAtom> Arenlor, ok, understood
<theAtom> is java installed on gutsy by default?
<Slart> don't think so
<soul9|9> i'd hope not
<Arenlor> theAtom no it isn't
<theAtom> ok
<theAtom> bye for now
<nerdygirl_ellie> theAtom: it isn't completely open source, so it won't be.
<nerdygirl_ellie> ... universe or commercial should have it.
<BluesKaj> java will prolly be in kde/konq
<Slart> isn't there a gnu java?
<soul9|9> gcj
<Arenlor> Slart, no idea, just know I needed java for some of my applications that I use and so I installed it
<BluesKaj> java is pervasive , whether ppl like it or not it's needed in a lot of apps and websites
<Arenlor> I think azureus needs it
<BluesKaj> yup
<soul9|9> there is also an opensource java plugin
<nerdygirl_ellie> BluesKaj: yes, but it's not open source, so it's not in the main repository.  ditto mscorefonts, ditto flash, ditto adobe reader, etc
<soul9|9> I wonder why ubuntu doesn't have it
<Arenlor> what I want to know is why did theAtom jump straight to asking if it was needed for kiddie pron
<soul9|9> lol
<nerdygirl_ellie> That's what universe is for, for packages that work on ubuntu and are available, but are not supported by canonical.
<nerdygirl_ellie> supported meaning that canonical can help you install them, but they can't fix any bugs inside them, they have to hand them off upstream.
<Davy_Jones> is ubuntu 7.10 out yet? it says 00 days to go
<soul9|9> then it is
<soul9|9> lol
<awalton__> tomorrow it's going to say -1 days to go.
<nerdygirl_ellie> You can get it now, but it is still pre-release.  should be any day.
<Slart> Davy_Jones: go have a drink in #ubuntu-release-party .. they know
<Davy_Jones> heh
<soul9|9> it's just using your computer's watch, so i guess today's release day
<nerdygirl_ellie> update-manager -d will install the prerelease.
<Davy_Jones> Slart: oh cool, i didn't know there is a party
<nerdygirl_ellie> Gotta go,  thanks for the help all.
<LiMaO> hey, gutsy is already available for some people, isn't it?
<Slart> Davy_Jones: well.. there's an irc-channel at least.. I guess it counts for something =)
<soul9|9> i have gutsy installed
<Slart> LiMaO: you can install gutsy right now.. but it'll be the latest pre-release
<Arenlor> a lot of people keeps asking if gutsy is out yet so it keeps getting pushed back one hour at a time
<soul9|9> it's already due in 2 weeks
<soul9|9> now
 * Slart checks the calendar, we're looking at a releast some time in february.. 2047
<soul9|9> the counter can't keep up
<BluesKaj> final release is 8-9 hrs from now ...everywhere , or so goes the latest rumour :)
<LiMaO> Slart: i mean, because of timezones, it's already 18th in some places.. is final available for them already?
<Slart> LiMaO: I don't think so
<soul9|9> lol
<BluesKaj> patience  :)
<Slart> where is Canonicals headquarters? UK somewhere?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Arenlor> BluesKaj you forgot to count in the fact that every time someone asks if it's out yet it goes back an hour
<kekZpriester> how do i disable one core of a core duo while system is running?
<BluesKaj> Arenlor, oops :)
<Davy_Jones> ya, they should respect time differences
<LiMaO> [19:44:01] <Davy_Jones> is ubuntu 7.10 out yet? it says 00 days to go
<LiMaO> lol, i just saw that people were already talking about that
<LiMaO> hehe
<Arenlor> 00 days does not mean 00 hours
<Slart> kekZpriester: you can do that?.. that sounds.. dangerous
<kekZpriester> Slart, i don't know...
<Arenlor> with 23 hours 59 minutes and 59 seconds left you have 00 days
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> thats one day
<soul9|9> kekZpriester: i don't think so
<kekZpriester> well, if i can't while system is running, is there another way but recompiling the kernel?
<soul9|9> yes
<soul9|9> disable smp
<Slart> Arenlor: they could be rounding to the nearest week.. and we would die, sitting in front of our computers.. waiting... =)
<soul9|9> some bioses have that option too
<BluesKaj> does anyone here have the 64 bit gutsy version installed on a pc with elcheapo ati x200 graphics, like I have ?
<Arenlor> mine still says 01 days to go lol
<Smegzor> I want to remote to my file server but keep getting max sessions reached (from XDMCP).  What file do I need to edit to raise the connection limit?
<kekZpriester> is there a kernel cheatcode to disalbe smp?
<soul9|9> BluesKaj: is the 64bit version worth it?
<BluesKaj> <--- tried the 64bit version of tribe 3-4-5 , none would even boot past the menu scrn
<soul9|9> kekZpriester: google?
<BluesKaj> dunno soul9|9 , that was going to be my follow-up question
<soul9|9> yes
<soul9|9> gg: howto disable smp
<soul9|9> ex.: ^
<Arenlor> the party has gone nicely insane
 * Slart would like a god-mode for his desktop.. crash.. ha.. not me.. godmode=1 ;)
<kekZpriester> soul9|9, given ubuntu has the same cheatcodes as grml it should do with 'nosmp', thx. (sry for my lazyness coming out this late in the evening)
<soul9|9>  
<soul9|9> kekZpriester: :-) np
<MtJB> i am having trouble connecting wireless laptop ath0 interface with gutsy gibbon, still works fine with feisty fawn
<DanaG> Argh, I hate that godawful NVIDIA blinking, when it's happening.
<DanaG> But it only happens sometimes.
<Slart> Nvidia blinking?
<nosrednaekim> MtJB: what wireless card?
<MtJB> atheros
<MtJB> in an hp laptop
<MtJB> no wep, no wap, just plain jane connection
<MtJB> i am using wifi-radar to connect on both
<MtJB> maybe i shouldnt use wifi-radar with gutsy
<nosrednaekim> MtJB: does "iwlist ath0 scan" give you anything?
<MtJB> nosrednaekim   one moment please, i will restart into gutsy and check
<siriusnova> its getting hot in hurr
<siriusnova> so take of tuxe's clothes
<siriusnova> is it just me or have there been a lack of updates to Gutsy in the past day or so
<kevinO> there probably just finishing up with the updated for the release
<kevinO> updates*
<siriusnova> ive been using the Release Candidate
<siriusnova> and just doing a dist-upgrade
<kevinO> same here
<siriusnova> and in the past day there have been 0 updates
<kevinO> i installed from the tribe cd, and upgraded another one from feisty
<Slart> perhaps they got finished early and decided to open the champagne =)
<siriusnova> lol
<kevinO> :)
<DanaG> Ubuntu is still my primary OS, but I'm curious: does anybody else have any recommendations for good distros to install in VMs, just for the fun of it?
<chrisw> in gutsy, how can you tell if aiglx is working?
<episodic> hey someone just told me to switch here about spinning the cube in compiz
<hetauma> episodic, what about it ?
<Slart> DanaG: I've heard good things about sabayonne.. or however it's spelled
<soul9|9>  chrisw: if you have fancy effects you got it
 * DanaG can't stand compile times on Gentoo-based things.
<episodic> I've got compiz and the extra pack downloaded to change the options
<soul9|9> basically if you have nvidia or intel graphics, i think
<MtJB> nosrednaekim, yes, iwlist ath0 scan shows me the the router, essid, mode, key, etc
<Arenlor> episodic how many desktops do you have set?
<chrisw> yeah I have compiz, just that can't find anything to do with aiglx in xorg
<episodic> but it doesn't spin - it just looks like a flipping pancake
<episodic> I have 4 in a long row
<episodic> I tried 2x2 as well
<DanaG> Just about the only things I ever self-compile are kernels and ALSA drivers.
<episodic> everything else works, expose, etc
<chrisw> screen black's out for 10 seconds before compiz work's and that didnt happen in 7.04
<DanaG> Fedora?  Mandriva?  What else?
<Arenlor> try 4 columns with 1 desktop 1 row
<episodic> thats what I have
<episodic> exactly - just looked
<nosrednaekim> MtJB: and network manager doesn't show anything?
<soul9|9> look in the options, disable desktop wall, enable desktop cube and rotate modules
<episodic> when I click on another desktop it is kinda like flipping a quarter - but no rotating cube
<episodic> ok
<MtJB> nosrednaekim:  checking
<hetauma> episodic, maybe play around with the speed etc win rotate cube ?
<nosrednaekim> MtJB: run "sudo iwconfig ath0 ESSID <your essid>" then "sudo dhclient ath0"
<soul9|9> oh, if you have 2 dfesktops its a flipping quarter
<episodic> i have 4 though
<episodic> I'm sure
<nosrednaekim> MtJB: and see if that gives you anything.. I have to go
<thedonvaughn> episodic: it's ok the cube is over rated :)
<MtJB> tjamls. mpsredmaelo,
<MtJB> wow
<MtJB> thanks, nosrednaekim :)
<hetauma> episodic, using alt+ctrl+left mouse u can see the cube though?
<soul9|9> in a bash script how can i get the argument of the script?
<thedonvaughn> hetauma: he sees it as if he only has 2 desktops
<MtJB> hehehe fingers on the right rows help
<thedonvaughn> just flips
<thedonvaughn> i know what's he's talking about.
<episodic> desktop wall disabled desktop cube enabled rotate cube enabled
<episodic> the alt+ctrl+leftmouse does nothing
<Slart> soul9|9: isn't it something like %1, %2 etc?
<thedonvaughn> episodic: possibly restart compiz? have you verified you ahve 4 diff desktops?  i.e. place windows on them to test or something
<Slart> soul9|9: or $1, $2 etc
<Arenlor> episodic press alt+ctrl+down and see how many panels you see
<MtJB> the dhclient connected me almost immediately, thanks
<soul9|9> Slart: it's fine till $2 but then no, i don't get $3 :-/
<Slart> soul9|9: huh? I thought the limit was somewhere around 20... hang on ... I'll check
<soul9|9> well, actually this is rc, so it may just be an improvement
<Smegzor> DanaG, I like damn small linux and knoppix under virtualbox or vmware.
<soul9|9> i don't know what they use..
<soul9|9> Slart^
<Truman_> Hey, I recently went ahead and updated to gutsy .. everything worked fine (well, sort of) but now when I boot, I'm missing both the top and bottom bars (the application one at the top, and the bar that has all of the open windows at the bottom) .. anyone else have a similar problem?
<episodic> I have 4
<episodic> alt ctrl down
<episodic> I can see three - then I have to go over to see the 4th
<episodic> but there are 4
<Slart> soul9|9: well.. it worked here.. using sh
<episodic> when I do windows key and e all 4 are there (expose)
<Slart> soul9|9: are you sure you're running the script with bash? it might be sh or some other exotic shell
<Matic`Makovec> Hey there. Where can I access the options of compiz-fusion?
<Arenlor> episodic System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Settings Manager > General > Desktop Size and set it to 4 horizontal 1 vert 1 desktop and see just to make sure
<Slart> Matic`Makovec: System, Preferences, Appearance
<Matic`Makovec> Slart, I can only enable the effect there...or am I missing out a button?
<Arenlor> Matic`Makovec System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Settings Manager if you have it turned in the the Visual Effects section of where Slart said
<episodic> Im there arenlor - and everything is as you said
<Arenlor> Matic`Makovec do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<Matic`Makovec> Oh, alright. I'll try to find that. Thank you Arenlor
<kevinO> episodic, you have to set your number of desktops to 4
<Matic`Makovec> I must check that one actually
<kevinO> oops that was a little late
<Arenlor> kevinO no you don't
<kevinO> sorry, my scroller was way back in the conversation
<episodic> yes, I'm sure it is 4
<episodic> (not an expert - but have been in linux since mandrake 8)
<Arenlor> I have 4 horizontal and 1 vert and 1 desktop and it works fine for me
<episodic> it is 4 1 and 1
<episodic> ive read tutorials, etc. all say it should be working
<kevinO> i remember having that problem once and I had to change the horizontal # to 4
<episodic> I'll try
<Arenlor> episodic flipping like a pancake is what happens when you only have two horizontal which is really odd
<kolby> I can't waituntil midnight ^^
<episodic> yea
<episodic> I may have messed it up
<episodic> I downloaded the gnome compiz manager from the repositories
<Arenlor> kolby 36 hours and 42 minutes left until they are past their deadline
<episodic> instead of the one I have now
<kolby> lol!
<episodic> (the correct one)
<soul9|9> night all
<kolby> oh....   I'm not sure.
<episodic> I'm guess that might have borked it
<kolby> Arenlor better not be onto something
<kolby> episodic:  well... if all else fails there's the fresh install option
<Aishiko> OK, I have a question!  I have a GeForce FX 5500, 256MB DDR, AGP video card, what driver do I need to install? glx? glx-legacy? glx-new? or someother driver package?  you know to use the it for things like games under wine, etc.
<Arenlor> kolby lol I just calculated based on the time and that 00 days left still allows for 23 hours 59 mins and 59 seconds that in the last time zone they have that long
<kolby> Arenlor: oh...
<kolby> Arenlor: I still hope it's on time ^^
<Arenlor> episodic uninstall compiz and emerald if you have it installed, disable any third party repos and then reinstall it all
<Arenlor> kolby me too, and they have plenty of time to do it with too is the thing
<episodic> I didn't mess with emeald
<episodic> I'll try
<Flare183> So I just have to upgrade using the same way you do the beta (kubuntu interface)
<Flare183> ?
<dorkface> Gutsy seems to not cooperate with sound.  Other than messing with the volume controls, what should be the first step in troubleshooting sound problems?
<Slart> dorkface: it worked in feisty?
<dorkface> yeah
<Aishiko> nvm got an answer.
<Truman1> Apparently pidgin is prone to freezing too :\ .. has anyone had a similar experience with the top and bottom bars disappearing in gutsy?
<Slart> dorkface: hmm.. and gutsy hasn't reset some kind of volume control? checked that your soundcard is listed in /proc/asound/cards ?
<Arenlor> Truman1 yes but that was fixed with an update and I've never had pidgin freeze on me in the entire time I've been using it, which is since Feisty and now in Gutsy
<kevinO> pidgin has been quite reliable for me as well
<Truman1> Arenlor: Pidgin isn't my biggest problem right now .. it seems to work fine when gutsy is behaving
<Arenlor> Truman1 are you using compiz?
<Truman1> I think it has to do with my other problem -- when I boot, both my top applications-n-stuff bar and my bottom what's-open-n-stuff disappear
<dorkface> Slart: it says the command is not found, and it isn't a directory, but "card0" is
<Truman1> yes, but they still don't come back if I go back to plain ol' gnome
<Arenlor> Truman1 did you have compiz before you upgraded to Gutsy?
<Slart> dorkface: oh.. it's not a command.. it's a file.. kind of ... try "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<Truman1> Arenlor: Yeah
<Arenlor> Truman1 uninstall it get rid of the thirdparty repo you installed it from and reinstall it, Gutsy comes with a working version
<dorkface> Slart: seems like it recognizes it
<Truman1> Arenlor: Alright, worth a shot -- thanks
<dorkface> Slart: It has a irq and a DMA address on it
<dorkface> bah, redundancy :\
<episodic> uninstalling and reinstalling was a no go - still flipping pancakes
<Slart> dorkface: hmm.. so alsa knows about the card.. no sounds at all are playing? you've checked the volume controls? no intro sound?
<Slart> dorkface: what kind of soundcard is it?
<dorkface> Slart: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Arenlor> episodic do you have the workspace switcher applet on your panel?
<Slart> dorkface: did you have to do anything special to get it to work under feisty?
<dorkface> well, this is a dell laptop that came with fiesty
<Slart> dorkface: preinstalled?
<dorkface> Slart: probably not, I had to set the language, partitions, etc.  But I don't remember doing anything special.
<Truman1> Arenlor: I went ahead and removed all of compiz & restarted X, but I still don't have bars
<Arenlor> Truman1 do you have them set to auto-hide?
<Truman1> Arenlor: Nope, and if I move my mouse around the top and bottom of the screen, they don't pop up or anything
<Arenlor> Truman1 run a terminal and in it just type "gnome-panel" and see what happens
<Truman1> already running
<Slart> dorkface: tried googling for the chip model + ubuntu? see if there are any HOWTO's out there?
<Truman1> Arenlor: erm, already running
<episodic> Yes I have the workspace switcher
<episodic> applet
<episodic> is that a problem?
<Truman1> Arenlor: Aha!  They come back if I kill it and restart them
<Arenlor> Truman1 ok try this, restart X and then make sure to choose GNOME not any xgl script sessions
<Truman1> alright
<Arenlor> episodic how many workspaces are shown
<episodic> when I'm in rotate cube/actions/general/initiate/it says disabled when I click on it it says new accelerator
<episodic> arenlor - 4 spaces
<Truman1> Arenlor: Now when I've restarted X, they come back just fine
<dorkface> Slart: Does it matter that I didn't dist-ugrade?  I wanted a clean start and used a gutsy iso of kubuntu that I burned to a cd.
<pwnt-> how do I update my repos for sympatic & apt-get to the new ones?
<Arenlor> Truman1 make sure not to sue an xgl script session, it warns it could make your system FUBAR if you do
<Slart> dorkface: nah... I don't think it would have made a big difference.. the upgrade messed up my audio settings so I don't think you would have gotten away easier
<Arenlor> pwnt- did you upgrade already?
<pwnt-> Arenlor: upgrade to what?
<dorkface> Slart: ah, ok
<Truman1> Arenlor: I don't even know what that is so I don't think I am, unless that's some part of compiz
<Arenlor> pwnt- gutsy
<pwnt-> Arenlor: yeah long ago I did. the gutsy beta that is.
<Arenlor> pwnt- then just run apt-get update
<Arenlor> or click refresh on synaptic
<pwnt-> Arenlor: but today there was no updates for me. I think something wrong especialy that gutsy is releasing final tomorrow. I was thinking today would be a huge massive updates of everything.. but didn't happen
<Arenlor> pwnt- everyone is worried about that, but no, no updates at all for over a day for anyone
<pwnt-> Arenlor: does apt-get update comes first? or apt-get upgrade?
<Dr_willis> a Huge update the day befor - is a scary idea
<Arenlor> apt-get update comes first and they suggest instead of upgrade you use dist-upgrade
<pwnt-> Arenlor: why tho?
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I was going to install ubuntu last week but was told wait untill tomorrow as the gusty final release will be released. Has the schedule changed or I can expect to be able to dowload it tomorrow, thanks
<Arenlor> episodic when you log in do you use an xlg script for your session or do you use GNOME?
<pwnt-> Arenlor: so its "sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade" Like that?
<episodic> gdm
<Arenlor> yes pwnt-
<slackern> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<riotkittie> K_Dallas: it will be released sometime on the 18th
<K_Dallas> riotkittie, excellent, thank you
<Arenlor> K_Dallas it'll be up within 36 and a half hours
<K_Dallas> Arenlor, good. i am going to install it on the weekened anyways but i could start downloading before that, hopefully
<Arenlor> episodic on the workspace switcher applet you said it had 4 workspaces right?
<episodic> yea
<Arenlor> all 4 horizontal right?
<episodic> yep
<Bauldrick> why is openoffice starting up as ubuntu when im on kubuntu?
<Arenlor> ok try this, turn on the Desktop Wall instead and see if all 4 are used by that
<episodic> ok
<episodic> yea the wall works perfect
<episodic> with and without a window going from desktop to desktop
<Arenlor> all 4 of them?
<episodic> yes
<Arenlor> enable ONLY the cube now
<episodic> ok
<Arenlor> not the rotate cube
<Arenlor> and then use the workspace switcher to switch between all four
<episodic> ok when I enabled the cube
<episodic> the wall disabled
<Dr_willis> Bauldrick,  you might want to clarify that a bit. It made no sence to me.
<episodic> now the workspace switcher applet
<episodic> does not work at all
<Arenlor> good
<Arenlor> that's what I was looking for
<Arenlor> now enable the Rotate Cube
<episodic> ok
<Arenlor> and then switch using the switcher for all four
<episodic> you mean select other desktops?
<Arenlor> yes
<episodic> back to same ole pancake flippin
<Bauldrick> Openoffice should start with a blue splash screen in Kubuntu? I'm getting a yellow splash screen with the Ubuntu logo - im on kubuntu gutsy very latest
<Arenlor> ok go to each desktop and open something on each one that is unique and try switching between them
<episodic> ok done
<Dr_willis> Bauldrick,  you are worried about the splash artwork? :) cant say that i ever even noticed it. I tend to install ubuntu + kubuntu desktop.  I imagine the OO pakcage maintainer just used the Ubuntu artwork.
<episodic> same thing
<administrator> anyone can tell me if gutsy will have an auto program to install hardware
<administrator> that is drivers from the manufacturer?
<Dr_willis> i just see a brown Openoffice splash real fast..golly that loaded fast.
<MurielGodoi> In my feisty I have some problem to suspend/resume when compiz is enabled. Anyone knows if that was fixed in Gusty?
<Bauldrick> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ooo.png
<Bauldrick> no im not worried atall
<Arenlor> episodic minimize all the windows, go into the cube settings and go to the transparent cube tab and turn down the Opacity When not Rotating
<Arenlor> tell me if you see a cube design there
<episodic> done
<Arenlor> does it look like a cube?
<episodic> no cube
<episodic> just makes the windows solid black
<episodic> when I bring the opacity back up
<episodic> my wallpaper comes back
<slackern> Bauldrick: maybe you need to install the package  openoffice.org-kde              - KDE Integration for OpenOffice.org
<Arenlor> yes the wallpaper goes away, that's the opacity thing, umm open a small window on each desktop then turn it down again and you should be able to see them as black shapes on a cube
<administrator> why dont they release beta files for gutsy?
<episodic> nothing that even resembles a cube
<episodic> just black
<Dr_willis> The restricted-manager tool works very well for me Under Gutsy
<Arenlor> ah ok episodic I forgot, turn on the skydome while doing thing
<administrator> how did you get a copy of gutsy dr_willis
<Dr_willis> administrator,  its been in beta testing for .. ages. :)
<Arenlor> administrator are you running Feisty?
<Dr_willis> how else.. :)
<dapatrick> Anyone know what's up with this new ubuntu-laptop-mode package?
<Arenlor> sorry dapatrick I have no clue
<administrator> yes i am
<Dr_willis>  Got the RC1 release and isntalled it on 3 different machines here.. have had very little issues.
<Arenlor> administrator open a terminal window and put in "update-manager -d"
<episodic> ok turned on skydome
<Dr_willis> with a sudo in the front? :)
<episodic> now the screen does the same thing
<episodic> it is just aqua with a gradient
<episodic> still no cube
<Arenlor> sure why not put the sudo in, not sure if it'll matter lol
<administrator> k
<Dr_willis> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Dr_willis> :) im all up to date..
<administrator> arenlor: does it matter if im running kubuntu?
<Arenlor> administrator, I'm not sure, maybe
<Davy_Jones> when will gutsy be release? it will be released last week
<Dr_willis> when its done :)
<Dr_willis> Its due out the 18th.
<Dr_willis> 'stay tuned for further developments'
<Arenlor> episodic can you post a screen shot of it anywhere?
<episodic> of the gradient
<episodic> ?
<Arenlor> yes of the cube with the gradient on with a window open on each desktop and the cube having no opacity
<episodic> hold on
<minus> Hi ppl.. Why does this happen/why is the servers down
<minus> Err http://se.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main kdelibs4c2a 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1
<minus>   404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.137 80]
<minus> are the servers down**
<Dr_willis> minus,  that ONE server may be down
<minus> Dr_willis, Is there anything I can do?
<Dr_willis> remove the se. in the name. :)
<minus> ok
<Dr_willis> or try some other servers
<minus> like what?
<minus> en?
<Arenlor> the SE is up for me
<minus> or us
<Dr_willis> !easy-source
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy-source - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Arenlor> gutsy may be temporarily down though
<Arenlor> while they prepare for the final release
<Dr_willis>  ping se.archive.ubuntu.com  - shows its up here.
<Davy_Jones> fawn ftw
<Arenlor> or that could mean even that they are seconds away
<Dr_willis> NOW that file maybe missing - or getting updated.
<slackern> se.archive.ubuntu.com works fine here too
<Davy_Jones> 7.04 ftw
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-18
<Arenlor> Davy_Jones you only have about 18 months left to say that, then it won't be supported anymore
<frostburn> i wonder how many seeds there are going to be for it
<minus> Dr_willis, maybe that pakage is missing on that server :/
<Davy_Jones> Arenlor: screw the support, 7.04 ftw
<tsb> I just upgrade everything and kopete sigterms constantly
<tsb> anyone else getting this?
<Arenlor> Davy_Jones what do you have against Gutsy?
<minus> Dr_willis, Changed to "no" and its working flawlessly :P
<minus> Thank you Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> archive.ubuntu.com - is a 'random' server isent it? i forget how it works.
<Davy_Jones> Arenlor: nothing, just the fear of every new release of something
<Davy_Jones> Arenlor: like the new release of vista
<minus> Dr_willis, well.. I added "no" and it works.. so I don't think it is random..
<Dr_willis> Everyone is waiting for the Service Pack 1 for Gutsy! :) then it will be Much better....
<kolby> Vista....  *cringes*
<kolby> its too slow for me
<DanaG> Oh, I set up Jinzora, but it stupidly lacks a tree view.
<Arenlor> Davy_Jones, that's like comparing the new China to the Old Russia, Communist countries (M$) just don't work
<DanaG> As slick as it is, gnump3d is better for that purpose.
<ryans> is there anything prettier to use than xchat?
<minus> kolby, Don't mention m$ in here.. it gives me the chills
<DanaG> s/it/Jinzora/
<kolby> minus:  lol...  Monky boy run sit
<Davy_Jones> Arenlor: probably, but we'll see when 7.10 is out
<kolby> *runs it
<ryans> xchat is fugly
<Arenlor> ryans try pidgin, it's a bit of a pain to get working but I like it
<kolby> ryans: what do you use?
<ryans> i'm in xchat right now
<Arenlor> Davy_Jones 7.10 is out, just in Beta
<Dr_willis> I often find myself going back to xchat 2.4  .... :)
<Dr_willis> back when it had features!
<ryans> i'm in xchat 2.8.4
<Davy_Jones> Arenlor: i'm not gonna judge the beta of it
<kolby> anyone run bitchx?
<riotkittie> Dr_willis: what features is it lacking now?
<minus> I used vista 1 hour.. then I was almost dead.. I've been in the hospital for a couple of months recovering...
<ryans> why isn't there something cool like colloquy?
<Arenlor> Davy_Jones it's pretty much Final right now, we're just waiting for it to be named Final
<kolby> minus:  I tried the beta of Vista.  I could turn it on, sit down and read a book, and in 30 minutes it would crash.
<Clinton__> Which is preferred for Kubuntu, Beryl or Compiz?
<minus> kolby, ^^
<ryans> colloquy for ubuntu would be damn nice
<Dr_willis> riotkittie,  go try the older.. and you notice that 1/2 the menu items/settings seem to have vanished.
<kolby> Clinton__:  Compiz Fusion
<Clinton__> kolby: k
<Clinton__> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<Davy_Jones> Clinton__: wtf? how can you compare Beryl and compiz to Kubuntu
<minus> Clinton__, Compiz.. Beryl is discontinuoued
<Dr_willis> right click on some one and use ignore.. dosent seem to have worked for me in.. ages.. :)
<Arenlor> I got this laptop preinstalled with Vista, I loved how interactive it was, yes I want to open notepad, yes I want to open firefox, yes I want to shut it down, yes I want...
<Dr_willis> Oh wait- its not even there any more. :)
<Clinton__> Davy_Jones: I'm not comparing, relax.
<bricas> i'm having trouble with my upgraded tomcat5.5 -- i try localhost:8080 (which is what i had set the port to on my old install) and it returns: HTTP/1.x 400 No Host matches server name localhost
<Iceshadow> So what's next for #ubuntu+1 after tomorrow?
<Arenlor> Hardy Heron
<slackern> Comatosed Languster
<Iceshadow> Arenlor: I'm assuming that's more than just a feature release this time?
<ReL1K> anyone know how to get my start menu back when i switch from dual head to my LVDS screen? it gets moved over to the way left and can't see it.
<Clinton__> minus: if Beryl is discontinued, why can I find compiz but not beryl with apt-cache search?
<Arenlor> Iceshadow, it's the next LTS 8.04
<Arenlor> Clinton__ are you in Gutsy?
<Clinton__> Arenlor: yes
<minus> Clinton__, cause they don't develop Beryl anymore.. Why have it in the aptget if it aint being developed?
<minus> Clinton__, apt-get install compiz
<minus> thats what you are supposed to do
<ReL1K> anyone know how to get my start menu back when i switch from dual head to my LVDS screen? it gets moved over to the way left and can't see it :P
<Arenlor> does anyone know how to work cron be able to tell me what to put in if every 5 minutes I want it to rm * /home/arenlor/.azureus/logs && rm -rf /home/arenlor/.azureus/logs/save
<bardyr> Arafangion, */5 * * * * * cmd
<minus> Why does my screen lock when I press the "quit" button!?
<minus> Everything works, XChat is scrolling when ppl talk, but I cant do anything.. CAnt type, cant move windows, cant do nothing except w8 till it goes away..
<Clinton__> alright, Compiz is installed, now what is the proper way to start it?
<IrishDavid> hey, when can i download it?
<IrishDavid> im assuming i have to wait until 5am (BST?)
<minus> Clinton__, "System" -> "Preferences" -> "Appearance" -> "Visual Effect"
<minus> BRB, log in to KDE
<crimsun> no idea, I don't normally watch live tv
<Clinton__> minus: I'm running KDE, not Gnome
<crimsun> err, sorry
<crimsun> IrishDavid: it will be available sometime tomorrow.
<minus> Clinton__, sorry
<minus> I can check as soon as I've loged in to KDE
<Clinton__> minus, OK, ty
<gumby600m_> /topic
<IrishDavid> :S i was hoping to be able to jump the download queue and get it quick off a server while speeds are high before it slows with loads of ppl
<crimsun> IrishDavid: so download the RC and upgrade :-)
<crimsun> (yes, there are updated packages from the RC.)
<IrishDavid> crimsun, i installed the RC and things just didnt go right compared to how fiesty had been working
<mc44> IrishDavid: well depending on which bugs, the final release is unlikely to be too different
<dsmith__> its 0919 AM, Thursday Oct 18th, in Australia. I want Gutsy! lol..
<minus> Clinton__, Im gonna check now
<Arenlor> IrishDavid most likely the current RC is going to be the Final, but what bugs did you have?
<Clinton__> minus, alright
<JanC> burn RC1 & upgrade is what I just did  :)
<IrishDavid> mc44, it was mainly the lack of ability to apply a custom DSDT because i need one to make my sound work (although i did get a bios upgrade last night i just havent tried it in linux yet because i was waiting for the full release)
<IrishDavid> well i cud apply one in the same manner as in feisty but it didnt fix the problem
<minus> Clinton__, "compiz --replace"
<Clinton__> minux, that's it?
<crimsun> IrishDavid: make sure you have linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic installed.
<minus> Clinton__, Yeah :)
<Clinton__> ew, I have a gtk theme now
<minus> Clinton__, Atleast if you have the latest drivers for your graphics..
<IrishDavid> thanks crimsun ill give that a shot if i still cant get it to work tomorrow :) (if i cant get the new release ill just install rc again)
<Clinton__> minus: yea, my nvidia is set up fine
<minus> Clinton__, good :)
<crimsun> IrishDavid: l-b-m contains a newer ALSA (1.0.15rc3)
<IrishDavid> sounds good :)
<Clinton__> minus: glxgears gives over 2000FPS
<minus> Clinton__, glxgears gives me around 18000 ;)
<minus> xD
<minus> But glxgears is not a benchmark...
<Clinton__> minus: nice
<ReL1K> what do i need to remove to reset my gnome theme back to default?
<Dr_willis> Cover up the GLXgears  window with another window and watchit go higher!
<ReL1K> start menus missing
<minus> Dr_willis, I know ;)
<Capa1> I am having a really strange bug -- I am running 7.10 on the live disk and I notice that the title bars for every single window are HUGE -- like 1/8th my screen -- with enormous fonts
<Clinton__> minus: any idea how to get compiz to respect a KDE theme?  It is using a gnome theme for the borders, mininmize, etc.
<IrishDavid> would anyone know if i wud be ok install v3.3 of my system BIOS on top of v4.0?
<Capa1> Did my last message about the bug get through?
<Clinton__> Capa1: yes
<Capa1> any ideas
<Clinton__> none here
<minus> Clinton__, my tip: install emerald to get even nicer borders..
<minus> I hate that KDE is so big.. so much whitespace everywhere...
<Capa1> this is strange, every title bar is 1/8th my screen size
<Capa1> the maximize/resize/etc buttons are HUGE
<Capa1> 2 inches square
<hydrogen> those comments appear to be completely irreleant minus
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> irrelated
<Capa1> but the actual ICONS of the maximize/close etc are normal size
<minus> huh?
<minus> what do you mean?
<tatters> !google earth
<Capa1> so I see a huge 2 inch square button with a tin maximize button in the middle
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Clinton__> brb
<minus> Why do I have to click the windowtitle to focus a windows in KDE?
<Arenlor> !Medibuntu > Arenlor
<tatters>  !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Clinton__> minus: no clue, bad setup?
<minus> it should focus and rise on top if I click in the middle of it
<dystopianray> minus: you shouldn't need to
<minus> Clinton__, just installed it :/
<feld> anyone here test ov51x-jpeg with the latest gutsy updates?
<Clinton__> my taskbar is on autohide and now won't come back....
<Clinton__> compiz is doign something funky
<minus> Clinton__, :/
<quick_nick> is anyone having extremely low volume problems with gusty?
<Clinton__> aha, there it is
<feld> quick_nick: does alsamixer show that your PCM is low?
<sn0w> ever since i upgraded to gutsy, when i reboot my panel in gnome loads on the bottom of the window
<feld> or center or front?
<minus> my 24" monitor feels small in KDE :(
<Clinton__> moved a window off the top and then moved the mouse up there brought it back
<sn0w> only when i have the expand option turned off
<Capa1> Question, from the live disk on Gutsy everything Compiz related works fine except: 1) There are no ways I see to CHANGE settings -- like enable/disable plugins, and #2 -- how do I enable expo? Where I can move the mouse to the top right and all windows tile?
<Clinton__> minus: make fonts smaller, I do it
<quick_nick> it has my vol all the  way up
<feld> minus: make the taskbar smaller... and the icons smaller...
<quick_nick> but i can barely hear anything
<feld> quick_nick: what volume? PCM? Master? Center? Front?
<quick_nick> feld master
<minus> WTF?! CAnt I make the panelicons to size 16?!
<minus> BLEH
<feld> is your PCM low, quick_nick ?
<quick_nick> i just checked no its all the way up too
<dystopianray> what are the contents of the ubuntu dvd? I assume it has livecd + alternate install, but I don't understand why it is >4GB
<Arenlor> minus apparently not
<feld> quick_nick: take a look in alsamixer, not the gui volume controls and play with the mixers in there
<Clinton__> brb
<quick_nick> k ill give it a try
<tatters> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<mc44> dystopianray: it has lots of language packs, and some main packages
<quick_nick> i have master set to infinity and pcm set to 100<>100 but still LOW audio
<quick_nick> card is a hda intel realtec alc861
<tatters> has vm player dissapeared from the repos ?
<tatters> I am sure it was in there the other day :/
<Arenlor> tatters it would look so
<Arenlor> I think I found a quote for bash.org
<Capa1> Whats that
<quick_nick> feld: yeah its all the way up on the alsamixer too.  card is a hda intel realtec alc861 according to the mixer
<Arenlor> my friend just told me she can't afford linux
<hydrogen> thats understandable
<silent> Arenlor, time is a resource
<hydrogen> monetary price is only one factor of input
<Arenlor> silent, I hope that is what she means
<silent> Arenlor, either that or she's learned about redhat
<Arenlor> silent, yuck, I hate them, my college even uses it and complains about having to pay for it instead of M$ and I'm just trying to not be belligerent to them about it.
<feld> they could just use CentOS
<feld> best of both worlds
<Arenlor> I'm going to go in with a gutsy cd and just reinstall on all their computers most likely lol, nice "prank" and they get a free working system
<feld> Arenlor: i dont think forcing it on them is exactly the smartest move
<feld> perhaps persuade them with factual data and let them make an informed decision
<Arenlor> true, but where's the fun in that?
<dystopianray> they need support and someone to blame when things go wrong, i doubt they'd consider an entirely free solution that left them on their own
<Adlai> so the new CD should be available at midnight, huh?
<ryans> why are apps not available for linux like they are in osx?
<dystopianray> Adlai: no
<Arenlor> if they put on Ubuntu they could get Canonical support right?
<Adlai> dystopianray: some random time during the day then?
<aguitel> anyone use chipset Realtek rtl818x ?
<dystopianray> so they'll go from complaining about paying for red hat, to complaining about paying for ubuntu
<dystopianray> Adlai: that's right
<Adlai> mmkay
<dystopianray> Adlai: somewhere around the GMT timezone too
<Arenlor> dystopianray all the tech service people use Ubuntu, so it's not like they would have to pay anyway
<dystopianray> Adlai: but being so close to release you could download one of the daily livecd builds and it'd likely be exactly what gutsy final will be
<Arenlor> or if you're already running feisty just upgrade
<kevinO> is there a command like lspci for serial ports?
<zetheroo> when can we expect Gutsy final release?
<kevinO> zetheroo please read the topic
<zetheroo> which topic?
<hydrogen> kevinO: I'd think that you would want to use wireshark for that.
<hydrogen> I think it can sniff serial traffic
<moony> "Gutsy Gibbon is NOT out yet (and NO, we don't know when exactly it will be!), but if you want to party in advance, do it here"
<zetheroo> haha
<zetheroo> sure thing
<hydrogen> no, thats the wrong topic
<jmd1> zetheroo: the topic of the channel.
<hydrogen> do it here is #ubuntu-release-party
<kevinO> hydrogen thanks for the info
<jmd1> "This channel is for support, "is it out yet" questions etc. in #ubuntu-release-party please."
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> thanks
<moony> sorry my answer wasn't complete ;)
<HipotermiA> what time in free gusty gibson?
<HipotermiA> what time is free gusty gibson?
<compreak219> getting ready to ask the same question
<compreak219> we talkin, midnight according to EST? or what
<dystopianray> midday GMT most likely
<hydrogen> it doesn't really matter
<hydrogen> If you are running gutsy release canidates you will not notice a difference
<HipotermiA> Time Chile is 20:59
<Arenlor> it's based off of when the developers from western europe wake up, take a shower, eat, go through their work day, then upload it to the server, then contact the webadmins to change the site, or so I'd think
<moony> here it's 02:00
<compreak219> heh good point
<Arenlor> though, they may be borgs and not need to eat
<dystopianray> It is 0:00 GMT right now
<hydrogen> theres not really much to upload..
<dystopianray> i'd expect gutsy within 12 hours
<hydrogen> in theory it should be the exact same as the latest daily
<Arenlor> true
<Arenlor> but they need to rebuild it and then upload it as Final
<dystopianray> why would they need to rebuild it?
<Arenlor> well in case they have to change anything about it
<Arenlor> such as if it contains Beta in it anywhere as a tag or something
<dystopianray> it is already well past the beta stage
<Arenlor> true it's not in the RC stage
<Arenlor> but still
<ectospasm> in this gui tool that's replacing conf files, is there a way to merge files?
<ectospasm> i.e. take some lines from the old and some from the new?
<rohan> hi .. shoudln't gutsy have released by now ?
<dystopianray> rohan: no
<CapaH> Question, How do I upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy WITH the live disk?
<rohan> CapaH: you cannot
<Arenlor> they need to have a bot /msg everyone who joins telling them Gutsy is not out yet, and no it shouldn't be out
<rohan> CapaH: you need the alternate disk, or live upgrade
<hydrogen> Arenlor: why would they read that? They don't read the topic
<CapaH> ah
<rohan> Arenlor: it did say 1 days (sic) ago, about 24 hours ago
<Arenlor> right now it says 01 days left for me people
<Arenlor> so we still have a day left
<dystopianray> it says 00 for me
<rohan> yes, 00 for me too
<Arenlor> in 4 hours it'll say 00 for me
<rohan> Arenlor: it should say 00 everywhere, i think the image isn't dependent on system time
<jdrake> Is there a way to reset everything 'gnome' without touching any other settings? My primary issue is admin menu missing things, and alacarte will not work to checkmark the missing.
<Amaranth> jdrake: If you aren't in the admin group you can't get to most of the stuff in the admin menu
<jdrake> Amaranth: hmm
<crimsun> ah, the sweet smell of "Is it there yet?!"
<Amaranth> jdrake: If you can't get access to it then it requires sudo access
<Amaranth> Which is primarily controlled by the admin group
<sainzeo> i have a nvidia graphics card, and upon installing ubuntu, i enabled the restricted driver for it, but upon restart, it said that my x server wasn't properly configured, any help?
<jdrake> Amaranth: It appears that my account is a member of the admin group
<mntnpngn> will gutsy come out faster if I repeat the question "Is it out yet?" every two minutes?
<rohan> crimsun: i'm sure you're testing the final install iso's atm ? ;)
<Amaranth> jdrake: Do you particularly care about any mime associations you made?
<Amaranth> jdrake: Like 'open movies with vlc' or something
<jdrake> Amaranth: I have not made any
<crimsun> rohan: nope
<rohan> mntnpngn: yes, and if the complete channel chants it, they might just throw out the iso's right now
<marvinthepa>  hello, i have a problem upgrading to gutsy, update manager wants to download an insane 3GB of data
<Amaranth> jdrake: I've got a quick way to reset your menu then. rm -rf ~/.config/menus/* ~/.local/share/applications/*
<marvinthepa> my system is only 5G right now
<Amaranth> jdrake: If that doesn't fix it then you probably aren't actually in the admin group
<jdrake> Amaranth: ok, I guess I best log out to test
<thomas__> jdrake: i would first check if you are int he adming roup
<thomas__> bfore deleting dtuff
<thomas__> stuff
<thomas__> go to user manager
<thomas__> and check
<Arenlor> For anyone who wondered, the image saying 00 or 01 days left IS based on your computer's time, it uses javascript
<sainzeo> i have a nvidia graphics card, and upon installing ubuntu, i enabled the restricted driver for it, but upon restart, it said that my x server wasn't properly configured, any help?
<dorkface> !rsync
<bricas> anyone experiencing thunderbird crashes when getting new mail?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ectospasm> bricas:  haven't gotten that far yet
<ryans> how in heck do you play .mkv files in ubuntu?
<ryans> .x264
<feld> vlc?
<feld> mplayer?
<clouder> how do I make the deskbar have an entry field in the panel like it did before, and not have it open a whole new window?
<clouder> well not like it did by default before, but how I had it before
<RAOF_> clouder: You don't.  That's the new deskbar.  Later versions should have a panel-entry field, but this is a heavily reworked deskbar, which doesn't yet have that feature back.
<clouder> ahh ok, but it should be coming back?
<bricas> ah-ha. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/119836 # exact problem.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119836 in thunderbird "Latest version hungs after downloading new mail" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jdrake> It appears the whole problem was the admin group. I must have looked at the wrong account before.
<sainzeo> i have a nvidia graphics card, and upon installing ubuntu, i enabled the restricted driver for it, but upon restart, it said that my x server wasn't properly configured, any help?
<RAOF_> clouder: Yes, hopefully for Hardy.
<jmdc> I recently updated and have compiz problems. Specifcally, all windows have no borders. I was not using compiz before the update, but I had installed and experimented with it. I think I may have borked the configuration long ago.
<zach382> what time will it be out tommorow?
<mc44> zach382: read the topic
<Arenlor> zach382 read the topic, it says #ubuntu-release-party for that question
<underwatercow> Has Gusty released yet? lol
<underwatercow> :-p
<jmdc> someone train a bot to say that, please
<hydrogen> just reply "topic."
<zach382> im not asking is it out... im asking if anyone knows the planned time of release
<hydrogen> its faster than any bot command
<underwatercow> the countdown says 0 days now
<hydrogen> zach382: see the "etc" part of the topic?
<jmdc> touche
<mc44> !topic | jdmc
<ubotu> jdmc: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mc44> ;)
<zach382> hha okay
<BluesKaj> tomorrow ... that's all we know
<zach382> i get the point
<jmdc> shazam
<zach382> :) are the devs on a specific channel?
<jmdc> I just got schooled...
<crimsun> zach382: yes but generally very busy.
<underwatercow> yes.. tomorrow, but tomorrow in what time zone
<mc44> zach382: there are some in -release party
<zach382> hmm they probably are very busy... well i guess ill just wait.
<Arenlor> jmdc you had a question about compiz being FUBAR?
<jmdc> Arenlor: yes
<jmdc> I think I screwed it up a long time ago, but I don't really remember
<Arenlor> jmdc first try uninstalling it and turning off any third party repos then apt-get update and reinstall it to see if it works
<Arenlor> also do you have it turned on in System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects?
<jmdc> Arenlor: I have no 3rd party stuff, and I did turn it on via the gui.
<jmdc> I'm reinstalling now.
<Arenlor> remember to restart X after the reinstall
<Arenlor> also if you don't have it install compizconfig-settings-manager
<IanLiu> When Gutsy is released, beta users will be updated?
<jmdc> yes
<IanLiu> And it will be released at midnight? =p
<mc44> !final | IanLiu
<ubotu> IanLiu: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<mc44> IanLiu: read the topic
<Arenlor> IanLiu if it was going to be released at midnight it won't know, they push it back an hour every time someone asks a question pertaining to when it'll be coming out
<frank__> !virtualizer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualizer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IanLiu> Hmm
<LjL> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<underwatercow> The topic is confusing. The comma is misused. When read quickly, I see "This channel is for support, "is it out yet" questions etc."
<underwatercow> ;-D
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> its not misused
<mc44> well, that's typical headline grammar, so it is a little confusing
<hydrogen> This channel is for support, questions about "is it out" in another channel
<hydrogen> you are ignoring part of the topic
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Home of the Gutsy Gibbon" | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | This channel is for Gutsy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty join #ubuntu | Remember Gutsy still has bugs, so please file them as you find them | This channel is for support; "is it out yet" questions belong in #ubuntu-release-party.
<hydrogen> etc. is an abbreviation
<RAOF_> Yay semicolon!
<jmdc> Arenlor: window borders are still missing
<hydrogen> the topic is incorrect though.
<hydrogen> Gutsy doesn't have bugs
<IanLiu> My sound card wasn't recognized... It says I don't have correct GStreamer plugin. What should I do?
<mc44> hydrogen: hah
<hydrogen> it should say "Gutsy has no more bugs, your job is done"
<Arenlor> jmdc do you have emerald installed?
<Pete_^> Heh
<DMLou> Anyone here any good at wireless network config?
<DMLou> or at least lucky with it? :)
<jmdc> Arenlor: no.
<Arenlor> jmdc when you log in, the session you log in with is it GNOME or XGL session or what?
<jmdc> Arenlor: its gnome. I turn on the effects after I log in
<Arenlor> XGL is automatically loaded on Gutsy, they shouldn't need to be turned on
<nibsa1242b> I need help getting flash to work in firefox. I worked fine prior to the upgrade to Gusty. Now I don't see anything, not even a box telling me I need to install additional plugins.
<mc44> Arenlor: no it's not
<MrKeuner> hi, I am trying to remove virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic however it gives me an error, how can I remove it? the error is: E: virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Arenlor> not xgl-xserver no but once you have the installed it automatically starts
<mc44> Arenlor: right
<Arenlor> nibsa1242b what flash thing do you use?
<jmdc> I think I misunderstood.
<IanLiu> what GStream package should I install to control volume? When I click on the volume icon on task bar it says I've got no module or device to control sound was found..
<jmdc> When I log in, (I think) I'm looking at GDM
<IanLiu> oops, eliminate the 'was found...' :)
<nibsa1242b> Arenlor: I just need to be able to see flash on webpages if firefox, right now "flashplugin-nonfree" is installed.
<Zaerath> Hello guys. Is there a way to edit the 3D effects used in Ubuntu 7.10?
<Arenlor> nibsa1242b try uninstalling that and then go to a flash page and have it install it for you
<nibsa1242b> Arenlor: ok I'll try that.
<DMLou> Has anyone here had any luck getting Gutsy to work with an Atheros wireless chip-based ThinkPad?
<jmdc> Zaerath: install the package compizconfig-manager
<DMLou> specfiically the wireless part
<Zaerath> Ty.
<Zaerath> jmdc: compizconfig-settings-manager?
<dystopianray> DMLou: try ndiswrapper
<jmdc> Zaerath: oops, yes
<IanLiu> Did someone had problems with sound??
<DMLou> dystopianray: ok... I'll dig up info.  I guess it's more reliable than the regular drivers?
<Zaerath> jmdc: No problem.
<livingtm> Amaranth, Hey resetting the compiz settings seems to have cleared up my crash problem. Thanks for your help!
<dystopianray> DMLou: the regular drivers are preferrable, but if they don't work you'll need ndiswrapper
<DMLou> dystopianray: I'll give it a try... it worked once before, a long time ago, in feisty.  I guess some random kernel update or something broken them between now and then (it also stopped working in Feisty before I upgraded)
<WorkingOnWise> what app should I use to burn a dvd-r?
<nibsa1242b> Arenlor:
<jmdc> WorkingOnWise: Places->CD/DVD creator
<nibsa1242b> Arenlor: I went to a flash website after uninstalling it. It still didn't pop up a box saying I needed to install flash. Should I uninstall firefox?
<WorkingOnWise> jmdc: that will only allow me to use a dvd+r disk.
<Arenlor> nibsa1242b try reinstalling it yes
<nibsa1242b> Arenlor: ok, thanks
<jmdc> WorkingOnWise: you probably need to install a package to get support; tried googling?
<databuddy> how much room does / need for portage ?
<databuddy> wrong chan - belay my last :P
<WorkingOnWise> jmdc: I did. not very helpfull as it seems most ppl don't differentiate between dvd- and+, but the aps do. I'm gonna try gnomebaker.
<jmdc> WorkingOnWise: good luck. I'm still living in the dark ages without any kind of dvd burner. Sorry I can't help you more.
<nibsa1242b> WorkingOnWise: I generally use k3b for all dvd +-r & +-rw writing. Are you sure your dvd burner supports -r?
<jmdc> I had asked before, but does anyone have ideas why I get no window borders (or minimize, maximize, etc buttons) when I turn on compiz?
<Arenlor> Amaranth you on?
<littlebwoski> can i get a hand with multiple monitor conffig please?
<WorkingOnWise> nibsa1242b: I just burned an iso onto a dvd-r. In Nautilus, it has no support for dvd-r.
<littlebwoski> i got an ATI X300 using svideo as output to tv, trying connect it to TV. i need a hand
<Lars_G> How far into tomorrow do you think the release will be. I wonder if I should get a RC cd today. sigh
<Arenlor> jmdc Amaranth would be the best one to ask about compiz
<mc44> Lars_G: when it's ready, please read the topic
<littlebwoski> i want to get the new xorg config GUI app working. can someone give me a hand, please?????
<jmdc> Lars_G: there isn't going to be something magical that happens when we go from RC to final release
<Lars_G> jmdc: yeah I was thinking that
<Arenlor> Lars_G they've not had an update for a good long bit so getting the CD today would be the best choice
<mon^rch> ffft wait
<Lars_G> Arenlor: and I highly doubt they'd change a lot of packages in a image one day before release, unless they plan to push the release back wich I doubt.
<Lars_G> In fact in many cases unless very minor stuff needed fixing, they'd probably copy the RC file to final.
<Arenlor> Lars_G true, plus the amount of people downloading tomorrow
<Lars_G> Arenlor: best point so far
<jmdc> If there was something big that changed, they would have to test. That would delay the release. They don't want to do that.
<Lars_G> jmdc: exact.
<Lars_G> Hah
<Lars_G> too late anyhow
<Lars_G> "The release candidate is no longer available in order to allow the final release to be transferred to mirrors. Ubuntu 7.10 final will be released on October 18. Please check again tomorrow"
<Lars_G> Arenlor: Well we can beat the "all the people downloading" syndrome by using the torrents.
<jmdc> Lars_G: you can probably still get the rc from other mirros (or torrents)
<Arenlor> Lars_G except with how torrents go 20000 peers 0 seeds 99.9% available
<Lars_G> And still the dvd image is still up. odd
<dystopianray> you can still download the daily builds
<nibsa1242b> Arenlor: still having the flash issue, even with a reinstall of firefox. However, I went ahead and installed the firefox3 alpha (Grandparadiso) went to a webpage with flash, and told it to install flash. So now flash works in FireFox 3 alpha.
<Arenlor> nibsa1242b that's odd that it doesn't work
<nosrednaekim> nibsa1242b: lol
<varun0> if I manually recompiled my kernel to 2.6.23, will a gutsy upgrade wipe that out?
<Arenlor> it shouldn't
<nosrednaekim> varun0: possibly, if not.. it could totally mess your whole system up.
<varun0> lol
<varun0> so what do you recommend I do during the upgrade? will I be able to deselect the kernel packages?
<nosrednaekim> varun0: never heard of someone trying it..... who knows ;)
<mc44> varun0: if you have a newer package number it won't upgrade
<varun0> mc44: but I compiled it from source
<nibsa1242b_> Arenlor: now that its installed in Firefox 3 it works in FireFox 2. I don't know why I couldn't get it to just work in Firefox2, but at least it works now. I'm happy.
<Arenlor> that's what we work for nibsa1242b
<RAOF> varun0: You *should* be fine.  At worst, you'll be able to boot with the Ubuntu supplied 2.6.22+ kernel.
<varun0> RAOF: hm that's true........didn't think of that
<dystopianray> how long after gutsy release until updates will be available with bug fixes?
<varun0> so if I install the kernel package, my custom kernel should still be there, just the grub entry will be changed?
<gaurish> Is gutsy released? It was suppose to coming on today but ubuntu.com does not open for me, is it down?
<hydrogen> read the topic.
<Arenlor> dystopianray, the answer is yes
<RAOF> dystopianray: 18 months on the desktop, 3(?) years on the server.
<dystopianray> RAOF: no I mean, how long will it take for updates packages to appear, a week, a day, a month?
<Lars_G> gaurish: tomorrow, 18th not today
<Lars_G> gaurish: If you're very to the east, it's 18th, usa time. afaik
<nosrednaekim> nah... its only 9 here EST
<varun0> does it come out at midnight or something?
<Lars_G> it rarely does, in any release.
<keanu> question...xchat just stopped logging logs all the sudden
<DMLou> grrr... ndiswrapper isn't working either
<Arenlor> dystopianray they could come out minutes after it is realeased or it could take a LOT longer
<LiMaO> 40 min to 18th in here =D
<Lars_G> keanu: check first your hdd's not full
<keanu> Lars_G, 28% full
<gaurish> Lars_G, it already 18th here :P
<dystopianray> it's been the 18th for almost 11 hours here
<keanu> Lars_G, though df isn't exiting properly...
 * gaurish checks the date again its $ date
<gaurish> Thu Oct 18 06:52:49 IST 2007
<Lars_G> Wed Oct 17 21:21:49 VET 2007
<Arenlor> 31 hours left for them to release it before the deadline is over
<Lars_G> Arenlor: great point
<nosrednaekim> ed Oct 17 21:21:45 EDT 2007
<RAOF> dystopianray: Oh.  Um, whenever.
<gaurish> Wow huge time gap there
<Arenlor> 24 hours of the 18th and the very last timezone has 7 hours until then
<Arenlor> so they have a nice large zone, but likely it'll be like 10-12 hours
<dystopianray> Thu Oct 18 10:52:30 CST 2007
<Lars_G> Arenlor: what it'll take to download? ;)
<keanu> Lars_G, I was kicked from a channel (ops just joking around ;)) and when rejoining, xchat mentioned something about logs and permissions (?) - permissions are fine and all other channels started re-logging, but that one didn't
<Lars_G> keanu: odd. maybe a script fouling on you? tried to reload?
<nrdb> I need to reinstall ubuntu, how much difference is there likely to be between the 'release' and the 'release candidate' ?
<keanu> Lars_G, except for the default scripts (tcl, perl, python) I don't have any others
<Lars_G> keanu: If there's a log per room, move out the old logfile for that room and try again
<keanu> Lars_G, 'k
<keanu> Lars_G, any idea how to reload the tcl script? =/
<Lars_G> Not sure. sorry
<nosrednaekim> nrdb: its just a couple hours.... wait ;)
<ConstyXIV> how do you put your machine in suspend-to-ram from the command line?
<nrdb> nosrednaekim: ok.
<dystopianray> ConstyXIV: might be something like: /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<WorkingOnWise> fyi - gnomebaker had no clue what to do with a dvd-r disk. k3b does.
<keanu> Lars_G, ok, it's all fine now ;)  thanks
<Lars_G> np
<nosrednaekim> k3b rox
<ectospasm> k3b rox
<ectospasm> heh
<Lars_G> it does rox
<Necrosan_> i want gutsy
<Necrosan_> and i want him now
<ectospasm> I just got it
<ectospasm> I'm disappointed in what Gnome 2.whatever has decided I don't need
<Necrosan_> where'd you get it bruh
<jimcooncat> I'd like to understand, if I upgrade, how does the software know how to convert files in my .dot directories to the format the new package versions may require? Is there chance of a conflict?
<WorkingOnWise> nosrednaekim: sure does. thanks for the recommendation.
<sorbix> how do i know if an upgrade problem is a bug in gutsy or something wrong with my particular system
<nosrednaekim> jimcooncat: I don't think there is much of a chance of an error
<RAOF> jimcooncat: They don't.  It's up to the programs themselves to understand their older configuration files.  If one doesn't, that's a bug.
<ectospasm> sorbix:  I'd move your existing settings out of the way, and see if the problem with that particular app still occurs
<ectospasm> I had to blow away my firefox profile for it to work properly
<RAOF> jimcooncat: As nosrednaekim said, that doesn't often happen.  Generally programs gracefully handle upgrades.
<sorbix> well, its a problem with dpkg and emacs22
<sorbix> i dont have enough experience to troubleshoot that
<nosrednaekim> downgrades are a different story though..
<jimcooncat> nosrednaekim: I guess there would only be chance of a namespace error. Devs here are probably more careful of those things.
<nosrednaekim> jimcooncat: I have NEVER had a problem with an upgrade. and I switch distros and versions alot.
<sorbix> ectospasm, are you familiar with dpkg error codes?
<jimcooncat> nosrednaekim: that's good to know. I do a lot of customization within a packages boundaries.
<ectospasm> sorbix:  I don't use dpkg that often, so no
<ectospasm> sorbix:  maybe the .deb (or whatever you're trying to install with dpkg) is incompatible with your system for whatever reason.
<sorbix> ok i think there might be a bug in gutsy then... maybe a conflict with this version of dpkg and emacs22
<Vuen> t-1 day! who's excited? i'm excited!
<ectospasm> sorbix:  was your .deb built specifically for Gutsy?
<sorbix> emacs-install: /usr/lib/emacsen-common/packages/install/jde emacs22 failed at /usr/lib/emacsen-common/emacs-install line 28, <TSORT> line 10.
<sorbix> dont know, it was part of the dist upgrade
<sorbix> so im assuming yes
<sorbix> i mean, i dont need emacs, but it tries and fails to configure it every time i run apt-get
<sorbix> and the dependent packes also
<jimcooncat> sorbix: what's at that line in the emacs-install script?
<sorbix> just annoying
<ectospasm> so if you don't need emacs, just remove it...
<sorbix> one second
<littlebwoski> i need help with the xorg GUI config
<littlebwoski> trying to get the secondary screen working
<littlebwoski> can someone give me a hand please
<sorbix> jimcooncat, i think its die "emacs-$action: " . join(" ", @cmd) . " failed";
<littlebwoski> please?
<jimcooncat> sorry, sorbix; that line probably isn't the error, that's the part that dumpted you out.
<sorbix> littlebwoski, whats the problem
<sorbix> jimcooncat, yea, thats what i figured
<sorbix> ill just removei t for now
<sorbix> i dont ever use emacs
<jimcooncat> sorbix: there's always a manual install (not my favorite thing to do though)
<littlebwoski> sorbix: i use an ATI X300. i got one standard monitor VGA and one TV plugged to svideo out. i cant get the Screen config to see that i am using two screens
<sorbix> littlebwoski, go to a terminal and type in fglrxinfo
<littlebwoski> and
<littlebwoski> done
<sorbix> and what does it say
<sorbix> msg me
<littlebwoski> display:  0.0 screen: 0
<littlebwoski> then card info
<sorbix> can you paste hte output to me in a msg
<maccam94> anyone here involved with the video card blacklist for 3D effects?
<littlebwoski> sorbix: http://pastebin.com/m689c9b9a
<Vuen> maccam94: why?
<maccam94> Vuen: i'm wondering why my intel card is blacklisted. I know it has issues with certain plugins, but it should work with normal effects...
<halycon_> hey everyone
<crdlb> maccam94, which one?
<sorbix> littlebwoski, do you know if your desktop effects work, or if you have 3d acceleration
<halycon_> Does anyone have any idea why I wouldnt be able to seek with Totem Movie Player?
<littlebwoski> yes compiz and all that stuff is working
<maccam94> crdlb: it's a new dell inspiron 1420n (preloaded ubuntu). it has the intel GM965/GL960 (aka x3100)
<sorbix> ok littlebwoski this might be out of my league.  i thought you might not be using the right driver
<sorbix> so it just doesnt detect the second display?
<crdlb> maccam94, Xv video is borken
<littlebwoski> the second monitor - the tv on the svideo out is working but as a clone of the original monitor res
<crdlb> broken*
<sorbix> littlebwoski, as i understand it the double monitor feature is relativley new, it might just not be supported beyond that
<sorbix> but i could be wrong
<littlebwoski> right
<maccam94> crdlb: oh yeah now that you mention that I remember that's an issue. are there other ways of rendering video?
<littlebwoski> ok will keep tryin
<littlebwoski> cheers
<sorbix> littlebwoski, maybe try the forums
<littlebwoski> yep
<sorbix> good luck
<sorbix> lol i just loaded up the GNOME art app and its trying to download about 1100 backgrounds
<sorbix> ummm stop
<maccam94> lol
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using a dell latitude d400.  just upgraded from feisty.  knetworkmanager worked fine previously.  but with gutsy, knetworkmanager doesn't seem to be able to pickup any active devices.  although i'm still connected to the net.
<dystopianray> fulat2k: what wifi card do you have?
<fulat2k> dystopianray: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<maccam94> dystopianray, fulat2k: i also just upgraded to gutsy, and I got a HAL error when i logged in. i had to manually run hald as root to get my intel wifi card to show up again
<fulat2k> maccam94: ahh... now i remember.  hal was not configured properly when i was upgrading this morning.
<Powerking89670> night all
<Oli``> Has anyone on Gutsy had any updates in the last 24hours?
<maccam94> Oli``: yes
<Oli``> how recently?
<maccam94> um i last updated 5 hours ago i think
<maccam94> before that it was 16 hours previous
<maccam94> but i have a lot of things installed that aren't in the base ubuntu install
<scapegoat> Strange, i haven't seen any updates in ~24 hours - says up to date though.
<Atlantiz> http://segra007.thg.se/files/letsparty
<Atlantiz> oops
<Atlantiz> i meant to paste this http://exiles.ws/ubuntugutsy.jpg
<Oli``> hmm doesn't render properly here
<Oli``> not at all
<Oli``> (the page, not the image you just posted)
<Atlantiz> yea I didn't mean to paste the page just the image
<gaurish> (__)    ~
<gaurish>          (oo)   /   LETS PARTY!
<gaurish>      _____\/___/
<gaurish>     /  /\ / /		
<gaurish>    ~  /  * /
<gaurish>      / ___/
<gaurish> *----/\
<gaurish>     /  \
<gaurish>    /   /
<gaurish>   ~    ~
<gaurish> yeppy
<DARKGuy> Guys, I can't wait for Gutsy, is RC the same as the one it's gonna be uploaded tomorrow?
<dystopianray> DARKGuy: not the RC, but the daily-build may very well be the same as the final release
<DARKGuy> dystopianray, SWEET, where can I get it? x)
<Pici> gaurish: dont do that. party in #ubuntu-release-party
<dystopianray> DARKGuy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<DARKGuy> dystopianray, awesome!! I'm a happy dragon now :3
<DARKGuy> dystopianray, thanks xD
<jer135> Did the GDM boot splash get the boot?
<WorkingOnWise> ok. hoy do I get permission to write to my external hard drive?
<WorkingOnWise> hoy=how
<WorkingOnWise> pretty quite it here...
<dystopianray> what filesystem is the drive using?
<XiXaQ> AWTY?
<Dangerous_Fun>  the last update of ß7.10 killed my ethernet interfaces if I use wireless it sees the nets but can not connect the eth0 does not connect at all it is set to DHCP
<WorkingOnWise> dystopianray: any I want. was ntfs, now it's ext2. As root I can edit with gparted and create new, but as myself, I can see it and it automounts, but I cant write to it.
<Dangerous_Fun> can some one help me get them live again?
<Dangerous_Fun> <bit of a newbie
<AmyRose> Dangerous_Fun: You shouldn't be beta testing if you're a newbie
<Dangerous_Fun> thanks that real helpfull
<AmyRose> !beta
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Release Candidate information and release notes can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - The RC is development software and as such unstable, support *ONLY* in #ubuntu+1
<Dangerous_Fun> i said bit not total
<Arenlor> new pretty graphics on Ubuntu.com
<AmyRose> Dangerous_Fun: Sorry, but you really shouldn't until you're very familiar with Linux.
<Dhraakellian> will the Gutsy LiveCD's be able to install to LVM, or would that require an alternate install CD still?
<RAOF> Dhraakellian: Still alternate
<Dhraakellian> okay
<RAOF> Dhraakellian: Maybe for Hardy.  There's been work that way, but it's not done.
<Dangerous_Fun> ok thanks AmyRose nwo can i have a nother helper :-)
 * AmyRose wishes LARTing still worked, especially now
<Dhraakellian> thanks, RAOF
<Dhraakellian> that's what I needed to know
<AmyRose> I am wondering if ShipIt will have CD's for Hardy+1
<arooni> is there any problem with running compiz if you have a blacklisted lcd?
<arooni> it seems to be running fine
<AmyRose> arooni: A blacklisted lcd?
<RAOF> arooni: Generally your card has been blacklisted because of some problem (mostly XVideo problems, but some ATI cards are blacklisted 'cause of random lockups)
<arooni> i have the x3100
<Arenlor> AmyRose LARTing does work, you just need your +b bat
<RAOF> arooni: So, as long as you don't care about the thing that's broken, you can happily override the blacklist (SKIP_CHECKS="yes")
<arooni> intel hin
<RAOF> arooni: Ah, so you have broken XVideo.  Right.
<jmichaelx> i am assuming that there should be at least one more sizable batch up upgrades for gutsy.... does any have an indication as to whether or not this will be the case?
<jmichaelx> i am still having multiple issues in gutsy
<AmyRose> Arenlor: And what do I do if I'm not an op?
<RAOF> jmichaelx: There almost certianly won't be.  Archive has been *hard* frozen for a while.
<jmichaelx> RAOF: i am sorry to hear that...
<Arenlor> well see life comes with a special chanserv that OPs everyone if someone starts to troll or spam
<jmichaelx> things with gutsy are still pretty screwed up on my end
<RAOF> jmichaelx: Right now, any fixes will be targeting gutsy-proposed in order to be a SRU.
<jmichaelx> ahh
<crimsun> jmichaelx: some portion of the (potential, too) userbase will be out of luck, unfortunately.
<arooni> RAOF, do they know about that issue
<sub[t]rnl> couple questions.  Has there been word about amarok failing to work with Gutsy?
<RAOF> arooni: What issue?  That your card is blacklisted?  Yes, because we blacklisted it ourselves :)
<sub[t]rnl> seems that the .deb wouldn't install correctly
<WorkingOnWise> these are the things that just drive me crazy about linux.... I plug in my external hdd on mac, windows anything, or Solarus, and "it just works" On linux, it  gets treated like some freakin major security breach! And to get rw access to the freakin drive I get to dig around on the net lookin for info I'm not even sure I'd recognize if I found it, and won't know f it's right till I try it! If the info isn't right, I get t
<maccam94> sub[t]rnl: it worked fine for me on saturday
<Oli``> sub[t]rnl: I'm using amarok in gutsy right now
<arooni> RAOF, but why did you?
<arooni> it works great
<sub[t]rnl> Oli``: hrm
<arooni> or seems to
<arooni> ;p
<sub[t]rnl> Oli``: from apt?
<sub[t]rnl> Oli``: seems I had to build from source to get it to work
<Oli``> sub[t]rnl: yup
<jmichaelx> well, i am and will continue to be an *ubuntu fan, but i may be switching distros for the time being. gutsy has a lot of bad bugs (for me, at least) as of tonight
<sub[t]rnl> dern
<riotkittie> because what was working for you wasnt working for a lot of others.
<RAOF> arooni: Because XVideo is broken.  Tried playing videos with the Xv output under Compiz?
<arooni> oh noes
<arooni> really
<arooni> thats too bad
<WorkingOnWise> so....how do I use this hdd in linux?
<`23meg> RAOF, what output module works with Compiz?
<sub[t]rnl> Oli``: you using gnome or kde?
<Oli``> gnome
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<sub[t]rnl> kde here
<RAOF> `23meg: Well, X11 (no Xv).  OpenGL won't work (see lack of redirected direct rendering)
<sub[t]rnl> wonder if thats making a difference
<Oli``> But amarok is built for kde...
<RAOF> `23meg: And X11 (no Xv) is sloooooow and ugly.
<sub[t]rnl> hrm!
<sub[t]rnl> worked fine in .04, upgraded, now it just wont work
<`23meg> RAOF, nothing else working at all? Is totem using X11 by default?
<Oli``> if anyone should have a problem out of us two, it should be me =)
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<RAOF> `23meg: No.  Totem is using Xv by default, and we blacklist cards for which Xv-under-compiz doesn't work.
<Oli``> have you tried removing and reinstalling it from apt?
<jmichaelx> are many other having problems mounting vfat partitions, as I am? i am also having problems with rt2500-based wireless.
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, did an apt-get --purge remove amarok, then reinstalled it
<sub[t]rnl> still no go
<`23meg> ah, I see
<sub[t]rnl> just wont load period, and it doesn't even complain you know.. just says the old "amarok is taking a long time to load, something could be wrong"
<sub[t]rnl> jazz
<`23meg> anyone here with a Geforce Go6200 TurboCache?
<Oli``> tried launching it from a terminal window to see if there's any debug info?
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<sub[t]rnl> no such luck
<sub[t]rnl> just hangs.  checked the processes and I see amarok up and amarokapp, but the gui just never appears
<sub[t]rnl> ok, if you can run it in gnome, I HAVE to get it to work now
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<sub[t]rnl> to save face
<Oli``> heh
<maccam94> sub[t]rnl: oh i have an idea
<maccam94> sub[t]rnl: have you tried running amarok again without killing the old one? or do you see the icon in the taskbar?
<XiXaQ> AWTY?
<maccam94> are we there yet?
<maccam94> no
<sub[t]rnl> maccam94: not too sure, was using ksmoothdock, but I killed that too.  Going with the default kicker now.  Let me kill my source build, and try to re-apt get it
<sub[t]rnl> never saw an icon or anything though
<Oli``> XiXaQ:  Anyone Want To Yelp?
<maccam94> sub[t]rnl: i ran it in gnome on saturday
<sub[t]rnl> shh!
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<maccam94> lol
<XiXaQ> Oli``, :)
<necronekostar> USB Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon install <--- anyone tried that ? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<Arenlor> I haven't tried making a live USB of gutsy yet no
<necronekostar> hm
<necronekostar> mind looking at that linky
<necronekostar> :?
<necronekostar> looks like they are just having u boot to a live/iso/usb thing and using a dir for changes
<necronekostar> question is what if you update packages..... i dont think it would save to the dealio
<necronekostar> i think maybe i need to create a custom livecd for what i want my usb iso part to be
<Arenlor> I have a live USB of Feisty, it uses casper-rw partition for changes (have to boot as persistent) but haven't checked updates
<necronekostar> right
<necronekostar> so its basically booting from an iso of the live cd?
<Arenlor> yes
<necronekostar> ah
<necronekostar> frugal install or something like that.. ok..
<Arenlor> that's why I call it a live USB
<necronekostar> i need to make a total custom live cd then
<necronekostar> server install + gnome-panel + compiz-fusion + k3b + xchat + mplayer
* rob changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Ex-Home of the Gutsy Gibbon | This channel is for Gutsy+1 discussion only and is currently forwarded to #ubuntu | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty join #ubuntu | This channel is for support; "is it out yet" questions belong in #ubuntu-release-party.
<necronekostar> hm
<necronekostar> did gutsy release rob?
<Pici> necronekostar: no, we're just being proactive.
<necronekostar> 0:
<Pici> its close enough though :/
<rob> yes, according to the front page of ubuntu.com, and yes we are being a slight bit proactive
<rob> note that the download page is still pending an update
<Pici> rob: you might want to fix the second half of the topic
<necronekostar> know of any good resources on how to create total custom live cd?
* rob changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Ex-Home of the Gutsy Gibbon | This channel is for Gutsy+1 discussion only and is currently forwarded to #ubuntu | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy join #ubuntu | This channel is for support; "is it out yet" questions belong in #ubuntu-release-party.
<Pici> :)
<rob> there we go :)
<rob> and if anyone is curious about hardy, no its not out yet :)
<Evanlec> does anyone know if there's a FreeNX repo for gutsy out there?
<mntnpngn> hehe
<jdrake> So when does +1 work start for the enxt one?
<maccam94> hardy is 6 months away lol
<rob> jdrake, soon
<necronekostar> like 2 mo :P
<necronekostar> then we get some fun really alpha broken crap :D
<jmichaelx> i am having a problem mounting vfat partitions in gutsy, but if i boot up in the last kernel i was using in feisty, i have no problems
<rob> if you guys are wondering why no one is joining, they are forwarded to #ubuntu now as support is now accepted in there instead
<Arenlor> I like it, it's nice a quiet in here now, peaceful
<rob> yeah
<Oli``> amen
<Oli``> What's the next release called?
<Arenlor> Horny Hobo :P
<Oli``> lol
<DARKGuy> lol
<DARKGuy> yay, whee.
<Oli``> is the next major 8.10?
<rob> Hardy Heron isn't it?
<rob> I can't remember
<Oli``> mm sounds familiar
<crdlb> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<rob> woot for memory :)
<Oli``> heh
<Arenlor> I think Horny Hobo would have gotten more teens to use it
<rob> Horny Hottie you mean?
<necronekostar> btw rob ubuntu.com reverted
<Arenlor> let's still leave it like this
<rob> necronekostar, yes, but says 0 days to go, so we are just going to leave it
<Arenlor> #ubuntu is nearly crashing my comp at the speed of posts
<necronekostar> lol
<necronekostar> not saying u should change anything... just wanted to mention it ;)
<Arenlor> rob, it says 01 days left to go here lol
<rob> 00 here :)
<necronekostar> 01
<necronekostar> clear your cache rob
<necronekostar> oh wait
<rob> I have
<Arenlor> they have 30 hours left
<necronekostar> @_@
<rob> heh
<Arenlor> and it's a javascript thing for how much time is left lol
<Viper007> earlier it was the 7.10 page for me ... now it's back to 1 day left
<Arenlor> so it's based on your system time
<necronekostar> Wed Oct 17 20:03:09 PDT 2007
<rob> its into the release day for me already
<necronekostar> yeah
<necronekostar> figured
<necronekostar> where u at?
<rob> Australia
<rob> +10
<Oli``> it's 00 here... (UK, GMT+1)
<Arenlor> wait 32 hours left for them
<necronekostar> o
<necronekostar> niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice
<sorbix> is there an ubuntu dev channel
<Arenlor> #ubuntu-devel
<jmichaelx> i really do hope there are some updates tomorrow, or within the next day or two :-( . everyone said that there wouldn't be in feisty, but then the day before release, there was a new kernel upgrade, which helped a lot
<sorbix> oooh, gutsy freeze in effect
<Arenlor> it's fun and fine for me, no need for a buggy update
<Oli``> aww
<jmichaelx> Arenlor: for me gutsy is already very buggy
<Oli``> There was me hoping my magical -15 kernel would make it into the repos =)
<sorbix> what makes it magical?
<sorbix> does it summon rms
<sorbix> +5 to int?
<Oli``> it's magic because it doesn't exist and my computer somehow managed to download and install it =)
<Arenlor> Oli``:  someone else already beat you, they had both -15 and -16
<Oli``> wow
<Arenlor> we took care of them too
<sorbix> You have picked up the Magical Kernel of Healing.
<Oli``> no it was a Cursed  Kernel of Death (+5)
<sorbix> haha
<dystopianray> a wizard has turned you into a gibbon, is this awesome?
<Oli``> blimey.. if you thought #ubuntu was getting chaotic, check out #ubuntu-release-party
<jmichaelx> are many having problems with vfat partition mounting? if not, maybe i just need to do a fresh install.
<AmyRose> haha, I'm in the party channel
<Arenlor> time to crash my system, I'm going to join that too
<Oli``> lol
<jmichaelx> i won't be partying, i'll be switching distros :-(
<Oli``> why what's the problem?
<Arenlor> why are you switching and to what?
<AmyRose> Is this channel being closed now? Someone says that they're being forwarded to #ubuntu
<crdlb> yes
<cafuego> Yep
<crdlb> * Channel #ubuntu+1 modes: +tinczf #ubuntu
<AmyRose> Oh
<Arenlor> yep we're here safe and comfortable and peaceful
<varun0> wow........total anarchy in #ubuntu-release-party
<dystopianray> gutsy is out now?
<cafuego> This is now the exclusive home of those who can manage to not drop offline.
<jmichaelx> Oli``: 2 problems..... on 2 machines problems with mounting vfat partitions, and with my laptop problems with rt2500 based wireless, too
<Oli``> multilingual anarchy at that
<cafuego> Screaming children, rather
<jdrake> Does the main cd contain the development stuff (gcc,stdlib,ld,etc)? I have a friend who is not on the internet that needs those things and need to make sure.
<mntnpngn> okie..  this room is more tolerable than #ubuntu-release-party
<AmyRose> mntnpngn: Even though it's closed now?
<jmichaelx> Arenlor: if i switch, and i don't want to, it will be to debian lenny
<mntnpngn> hi AmyRose ..   yes
<cafuego> jdrake: I'm not sure... but the DVD would - I'm pretty sure there is a DVD :-)
<AmyRose> cafuego: XD
<Oli``> jdrake: even if they're not, you can make a CD with APT packages on
<Arenlor> we have our own party here
<AmyRose> cafuego: I hope my connection doesn't drop
<jdrake> Oli``: This is true
<cafuego> My rdiff-backup scripts are about to run, so i might <heh>
<jmichaelx> i am going to wait to see if gutsy fixes some bugs in the first week or so before i switch
<Sir_Sid> sorry to be an annoyance, but at what time will the new version be released?
<AmyRose> jmichaelx: The reason I tested was because I wanted to help provide a "push" to fix some bugs in Gutsy before the release
<AmyRose> Sir_Sid: WhenItsDone
<rob> I don't think gutsy will be like edgy, in fact I have been running it for some time now and it has been much better then edgy
<dystopianray> edgy was bad?
<Sir_Sid> heh sorry Im sure you hear that often
<AmyRose> dystopianray: No, Dapper was bad, I think.
<jmichaelx> AmyRose: yeah, i understand.... well, i hope they at least get fixed soon after release...
<Arenlor> Sir_Sid it gets pushed back an hour each time someone asks that
<Sir_Sid> lol
<AmyRose> jmichaelx: Well, most bugs I complained about did get fixed.
<mntnpngn> hmm...  chicken sandwich + watching ghost hunters + waiting for gutsy = night of fun
<jmichaelx> feisty was fine for me, gutsy so far has been not good at all
<AmyRose> jmichaelx: What's wrong with it?
<sorbix> i dont get why people wonder what time... its not like they will be able to do dist upgrades
<sorbix> i guess tehy want the torrent?
<jmichaelx> AmyRose: that is awesome. i could have done a better job with bug reports
<rob> imo edgy was crap..
<Arenlor> no fair there mntnpngn I don't have TV
<rob> but feisty and gutsy have been pretty good for me thus far
<jmichaelx> AmyRose: 2 things.... vfat partition mounting has problems on 2 machines, nd on my lappy , rt2500 wireless still has major issues. rt2500 was great in feisty
<rob> http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/releases.ubuntu.com/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/
<Oli``> jmichaelx: I assume you've seen the Gutsy HOWTO for the rt2500?
<AmyRose> jmichaelx: I've had trouble with my rt2570 on Feisty because the default driver is horribly broken...
<rob> yes, that is legit, you are allowed to give that out to the impatient
<Arenlor> holy crap, nearly crashed my system with #ubuntu and #ubuntu-release-party at the same time
<jdrake> Arenlor: What kind of system would crash with two large channels there?
<AmyRose> jmichaelx: and it still seems broken--the only workaround was blacklisting a bunch of wi-fi-related modules
<Oli``> are you running linux on a toaster Arenlor? =P
<jmichaelx> Oli``: : i looked at one that was very confusing and as recommending using ndiswrapper.... which i really do not want to do. is that the one you mean?
<Oli``> yup
<AmyRose> Oli``: Why would ew
<AmyRose> we need a howto?
<AmyRose> Oli``: It JustWorks in Edgy
<Oli``> Yeah I agree it's not perfect considering there are native drivers but if it's a choice between wrapping and no wireless =)
<jmichaelx> AmyRose: you mean native rt2500 drivers could work if i blacklst some others?
<AmyRose> jmichaelx: Yes.
<jmichaelx> Oli``: true
<Arenlor> it's a system that when I have only my normal programs running is using 1.8 GHz and is slightly choppy lol, I need to stop "multi-tasking" so much
<AmyRose> jmichaelx: I refuse to use ndiswrapper
<jmichaelx> AmyRose: well, that is good news. do you know where to go for instauctions on which drivers to blacklist?
<AmyRose> Arenlor: Are you running Windows Vista? O_o
<AmyRose> jmichaelx: No, but I figured out which ones on my own
<nomasteryoda|w> AmyRose, i spent $28 to get a nice Intel 2915 a/b/g card
<nomasteryoda|w> for my dell
<Arenlor> AmyRose no I said I was actually able to run programs on it before it got to that point
<nomasteryoda|w> its perfect
<nomasteryoda|w> intel video, intel board, intel card
<jmichaelx> AmyRose: me, too. i have never used ndiswrapper, and DEFINITELY will not consider using it for rt2500
<nomasteryoda|w> all working sweet
<AmyRose> jmichaelx: Just blacklist all modules that are claiming your card now, and it should fall back on working ones.
<jmichaelx> AmyRose: do you remember which ones you blcklisted?
<mntnpngn> vista is probably the best thing to happen for linux
<Oli``> yup
<AmyRose> jmichaelx: It was a long list--I could PM you the list
<Oli``> I'm a Vista convert
<jmichaelx> ok, do i just do an lsmod to see?
<AmyRose> jmichaelx: Yeah, but I can PM you the list
<jmichaelx> ok , cool
<Arenlor> I'm a Vista Convert too, man was that hell trying to run on this system
<Oli``> ouch, i bet
<AmyRose> jmichaelx: Just let me plug in the hard drive I have it on
<AmyRose> Arenlor: I converted to avoid XP
<jmichaelx> AmyRose: it is weird, sometimes when i boot up, my wirelss card works, and sometimes it just doesn't work at all
<Arenlor> AmyRose I nearly converted at ME but then our computer melted
<AmyRose> jmichaelx: The problem is that the default drivers are broken, and they don't seem to care about fixing this. If this doesn't work, you can just use module-assistant to compile the working drivers
<Arenlor> squee the ubuntu site is throwing an error
<mntnpngn> oh dear...  someone is trying to crash the party?
<mntnpngn> it appears ubuntu.com is down
<AmyRose> jmichaelx: I just sent you the blacklist
<rob> oops.
<Arenlor> too many connections, I think they're either having lots and lots of visitors or are getting DDoS'd by M$
<necronekostar> ok if it comes up again http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Live_CD_distributions should do er
<halycon_> Does anyone know why I am not able to seek with Totem Media Player?
<necronekostar> Arenlor its not that surprizing
<necronekostar> i think its on a single server :P
<necronekostar> halycon_ with what kinda file? mp4? it probably didnt have a good index in it.
<halycon_> necronekostar: it seems to be every movie file
<halycon_> even avi files
<necronekostar> oh, something's probably broken
<Arenlor> and it's back up
<mntnpngn> yup..  it's back up
<necronekostar> make sure to install all gstreamer packages that you might need... if you use that blasted thing... if not use mplayer and quit trippin :P
<halycon_> necronekostar: Should I just try reinstalling it I just switched it to use gstreamer
<necronekostar> Arenlor it also probably doesnt help the extra load from yall refreshing 24-7
<halycon_> necronekostar: Dont mplayer/xine/totem all use gstreamer/xine
<necronekostar> halycon_ first try um one sec
<Arenlor> I don't, I check once an hour at about :25
<halycon_> or have the ability to
<Arenlor> it was down
<AmyRose> halycon_: No.
<Arenlor> so I checked again just then, and it was up again
<halycon_> oh I didnt really know what the difference between any of the media players was besides the GUI
<halycon_> so I just picked Totem since I like how it looks
<AmyRose> halycon_: MPlayer, Xine, and GStreamer are all different backends, while Totem is a front-end for Xine or GStreamer
<halycon_> oh ok
<AmyRose> But I think Kaffeine pwns Totem
<necronekostar> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<halycon_> AmyRose: this is kind of a dumb question but which was is the best IYO?
<jmichaelx> kaffeine rocks and rolls
<AmyRose> halycon_: The best media player? I think Kaffeine is.
<necronekostar> AmyRose kaffeine is just a front end
<necronekostar> kaffeine powered by mplayer is wat rulz
<AmyRose> necronekostar: Uh, yeah, I know, it's a front end to Xine
<jmichaelx> ok, xine rocks and rolls :-P
<necronekostar> /mplayer/ *singing*
<AmyRose> necronekostar: Uh, how the heck do you get Kaffeine to use MPlayer?
<necronekostar> i obviously play a wider range of media lol - xine just doesnt quite cut it ^^
<necronekostar> AmyRose ive not currently got it installed but its in the preferences
<halycon_> I dont suppose you guys know anything about lirc
<AmyRose> necronekostar: Uh, then I'd just use KMplayer for that...
<jmichaelx> i have not found anything that does better than xine...
<necronekostar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351681
<necronekostar> er
<necronekostar> whoops
<AmyRose> great thread, necronekostar :P
<necronekostar> lol
<necronekostar> fark it i'll install kaffeine one sec
<halycon_> Im trying to get my ATI Remote Wonder working and I have no idea how to get the built in support configured or how to get it to work using LIRC
<necronekostar> 18.9MB used new not needed...........
<necronekostar> AmyRose gimme another 30sec or so :P
<AmyRose> necronekostar: OK, your time is up.
<mntnpngn> hehe
<necronekostar> i meant till i was running it silly lady
<Arenlor> necronekostar why'd you choose that name?
<necronekostar> mm
<necronekostar> dead cat star
<necronekostar> nekostar is usually me
<necronekostar> and starscalling is my orig online nick
 * necronekostar shrugs
<necronekostar> i was connected to freenode from too many places this was open
<necronekostar> also several other nicks are me too :P
<necronekostar> hmmmmmm
<Arenlor> I must say I want to google it but am afraid of the results
<halycon_> something tells me im going to have to go to bed b4 I get my remote working
<halycon_> its a trickster
<necronekostar> halycon_ try googling your exact model
<halycon_> I did
<halycon_> and I still cant figure out how to get it to work ;)
<halycon_> I found a lot of documents on how to setup stuff
<necronekostar> AmyRose huh ok your right - been so long since i tried... must have been kmplayer or something
<halycon_> and the closest I came was with LIRC
<necronekostar> there was one that was a front end to gstreamer/xine/OR MPLAYER
<Arenlor> halycon_ try setting the time on your VCR and after that come back and work on this, it'll seem simple
<necronekostar> halycon_ what is your exact status - what remote
<AmyRose> necronekostar: KMplayer is probably what you're thinking of
<necronekostar> AmyRose but will it also do xine/gstreamer ? the kmplayer i mean
<halycon_> necronekostar: im single j/k but my remote is a ATI Remote Wonder
<necronekostar> halycon_ link me
<necronekostar> what model ati remote wonder
<halycon_> and the mouse part of it works in KDE by default
<halycon_> link me?
<halycon_> ummm the first version
<halycon_> its not the newer version
<necronekostar> mm
<necronekostar> kde or gnome halycon_
<halycon_> oh kde
<necronekostar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95146
<AmyRose> necronekostar: Is that another unanswered thread?
<necronekostar> no ~_~
<halycon_> thats the one i read
<necronekostar> halycon_ ok so go to the end of the thread
<halycon_> I can get all the keycodes
<necronekostar> er ok
<necronekostar> then what
<halycon_> for my remote and it detects them but I have no idea how to get programs to use the keycodes
<halycon_> and I tried using XMMS and it has a IRMan plugin
<halycon_> and I tried entering the keycodes into that
<halycon_> but apparantly that only works with homebrew remotes
<necronekostar> does it have gyro?
<halycon_> and the LIRC plugin I cant get to work until I can get LIRC to detect my remote ;)
<halycon_> gyro?
<halycon_> im sorry i dont know what that is
<necronekostar> so the real problem is that lirc doesnt detect it?
<halycon_> thats one problem
<necronekostar> [think airmouse]
<halycon_> yeah it has a mouse controller on it
<halycon_> and the mouse movies
<halycon_> moves*
<necronekostar> so when u push buttons on the remote do you see devents triggered?
<Arenlor> never ever decide to give a 6-8 minute informational speech on Ubuntu, it's impossible to decide just what the heck Ubuntu is as a topic
<halycon_> and if I hit the A and B button it prints out A or B
<necronekostar> then it is detected and working via LIRC
 * necronekostar pats Arenlor 
<necronekostar> start with what it means to you?
<AmyRose> Arenlor: Try Kubuntu instead!
<halycon_> in the kdeLIRC utility it says
<halycon_> there are currently no remotes available
<halycon_> you must configure LIRC
<Arenlor> AmyRose, I just got started working on this speech, it's due tomorrow, at 8, so I can't switch topics :(
<halycon_> and I tried doing that and then it said
<halycon_> that the Infared connection was severed ;)
<halycon_> so I have no idea where i went wrong
<halycon_> I was trying to follow the instructions from this
<halycon_> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-65115.html
<halycon_> eventhough its for Fedora
<halycon_> to get it to work with LIRC
<Arenlor> I've gotten through the parts where I explain what OS's and Distributions are, now I'm trying to figure out how to explain what a Desktop Manager is, and I only have like a minute to do so in order to save most of the time for talking about Ubuntu itself, and that brought up, just what is Ubuntu, heh, easy way to give yourself a headache
<necronekostar>  depmod -a | grep lirc
<necronekostar> lsmod  | grep lirc
<necronekostar> try those halycon_
<necronekostar>  dmesg | grep lirc
<necronekostar> that one too
<nrdb> the download page doesn't have 7.10 yet, is out ?
<necronekostar> nrdb not quite :D
<necronekostar> try beta linky at top of ubuntu.com use beta thingie
<nrdb> necronekostar: ok
<necronekostar> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta
<Arenlor> nrdb you just made it get pushed back an hour actually
<necronekostar> ZOMG
<necronekostar> halycon_ how we doin over there
<nrdb> Arenlor: oh ha ha.
<necronekostar> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Hoary_Installation#LIRC
<Arenlor> every time someone asks that question they push it back an hour lol
<necronekostar> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Lirc_on_Ubuntu_Dapper
<necronekostar> using those as guide
<necronekostar> Arenlor .........
<cafuego> It's currently moving back at 14 days an hour.
<necronekostar> if that were so then we would have to wait a few release cycles
<necronekostar> cafuego oh thats not tha tbad then
<necronekostar> :>
<halycon_> necronekostar: the depmod command didnt return anything
 * nrdb ha ha ha
<necronekostar> *that bad
<Arenlor> we do necronekostar
<necronekostar> halycon_ there were two others
<Arenlor> it's coming out in 2048
<necronekostar> Arenlor just in time for windows 2k10
<cafuego> I hope not, that would break the time horribly on the 32bit ones <heh>
<necronekostar> /no pun intended/
<halycon_> lirc_atiusb            19360  0
<halycon_> lirc_dev               15860  1 lirc_atiusb
<halycon_> usbcore               138248  6 lirc_atiusb,ati_remote,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<necronekostar> halycon_ ........
<halycon_> woops i wasnt supposed to do that was i ;)
<necronekostar> lol
<necronekostar> that was from second command i take it - now: dmesg | grep lirc
<nrdb> Arenlor: isn't 2048 when 32bit second count overflows ?
<cafuego> no, 2038
<necronekostar> just tell me if its listed.....
<halycon_> yeah it did
<necronekostar> wth?
<necronekostar> second count overflow? whats that nrdb / cafuego
<necronekostar> halycon_ ok good
<mntnpngn> I wonder if Mark has one of those red phone like in batman he uses to give the go ahead order...
<Arenlor> I think it's like Aug 10th at 7 PM UTC or something that it overflows in 2048
<Arenlor> *2038
<necronekostar> see if you can run an app called mode2
<Arenlor> and necronekostar, you remember y2k right?
<halycon_> mode2?
<necronekostar> Arenlor sure
<necronekostar> halycon_ yes
<Arenlor> well now imagine y2k only real
<necronekostar> Arenlor we can only hope
<necronekostar> i'll try setting my clock forward with no updates this weekend
<necronekostar> hopefully everything will melt down
<Arenlor> umm wow
<Arenlor> yeah but the main worry is like the space satellites and the like
<halycon_> necronekostar: it said error opening /dev/lirc
<necronekostar> halycon_ so um.... did it run or what?
<necronekostar> o
<necronekostar> try irw
<halycon_> no such file or directory
<necronekostar> Arenlor i'm fine with that too
<necronekostar> halycon_ ic
<Arenlor> I think I should make a countdown for my site until the overflow happens
<necronekostar> Arenlor i agree
<necronekostar> halycon_ c/p exact error plz
<halycon_> necronekostar:  that second command gives me output everytime I press a key
<halycon_> mode2: error opening /dev/lirc
<halycon_> mode2: No such file or directory
<halycon_> thats the error from the first one
<necronekostar> halycon_ ok good
<necronekostar> show me output from one of em
<necronekostar>  0000000000001794 00 Up Hauppauge_350
<necronekostar> or however it looks for you
<halycon_> 110 0 BTN_LEFT event2
<necronekostar> sudo lircd
<necronekostar> see if you can do that halycon_
<halycon_> lircd: there seems to already be a lircd process with pid 28136
<necronekostar> lircd.conf
<necronekostar> does that exist in /etc ?
<necronekostar> /etc/lircd.conf
<halycon_> yeah
<necronekostar> This works as of Lirc 8.0 using the lirc module: "lirc_atiusb"
<necronekostar> You must disable the ati_remote module from loading.
<necronekostar> lsmod | grep ati
<necronekostar> find anything?
<halycon_> yeah there is the lirc one
<necronekostar> lirc_atiusb ?
<halycon_> and there is one called ati_remote
<halycon_> yeah
<necronekostar> ok now open that lircd.conf with gedit or nano
<necronekostar> and look at it and see if it looks like the one here or so
<necronekostar> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI_Remote_Wonder
<halycon_> ok I pasted in the one from the lirc page
<necronekostar> its about a third of the way down the page
<necronekostar> ok
<necronekostar> im gonna smoke
 * AmyRose doesn't smoke
<Oli``> anybody else here being having issues with gutsy's clock?
<Arenlor> Oli`` no, what issue you having?
<Oli``> oh... no no problem at all..
<dsmith__> its 211 PM, Thursday Oct 18th, in Australia. I want Gutsy! lol..
<Oli``> I did have a problem but that seems to have evaporated
<Oli``> dsmith__: why not just force an update through apt?
<dsmith__> ooops gutsy no more
<dsmith__> i want the iso
<Oli``> urgh update-manager, even
<Arenlor> dsmith__ just wait until 03:14:08 UTC on 19 January 2038 and you won't have to care about that anymore
<necronekostar> eh back
<dsmith__> lol
<necronekostar> Arenlor so care to elaborate a lil more?
<dsmith__> Arenlor: why whats that date?
<Arenlor> 03:14:08 UTC on 19 January 2038 is the overflow time, when at 32 bit processors will overflow and go back in time to 1900
<necronekostar> oh
<necronekostar> http://www.gsp.com/2038/
<dsmith__> hah, they will have that figured out
<Arenlor> 64 bit processors have it beat
<dsmith__> someone told me that we will have 128-core cpus in 2010?
<necronekostar> dsmith__ they always say stuff like that
<necronekostar> we can only hope
<halycon_> guys how do i disable modules in kubuntu?
<halycon_> I cant find this hotplug thing
<Arenlor> but the issue is that any C program or anything running Unix or POSIX will die
<necronekostar> Arenlor sure
<necronekostar> think we will still be using 32bit at that point?
<necronekostar> thats way past any concievable eol
<Arenlor> well the government's old computers and all the satelites will die
<Arenlor> as in all the computers running the nuclear power plants
<Arenlor> and the nuclear silos
<Oli``> no 32bit will be dead by then as we'll all be used to terabytes of RAM
<necronekostar> again end of life should hit before then
<necronekostar> Oli`` yeah just to get a nice cli i bet windows '38 will need 65TB of hdd space
<necronekostar> for full gui your looking @ PB
<Oli``> rofl
<Arenlor> I want a PB of HDD
<Oli``> not that we'll be dealing in "bits" then... we should be into qubits
<Arenlor> I think by then we'll have scrapped the whole system here in America and made up our own measurements
<necronekostar> Arenlor no way
<necronekostar> we'll just continue to refuse the met sys
<necronekostar> posterity's sake and all that
<martalli> Why have people been saying this channel is down?
<Arenlor> it is
<Oli``> yup
<Oli``> new joins get redirected to #ubuntu
<necronekostar> sux
<necronekostar> and i really wanted to do a reinstall..................
<necronekostar> how long should the redirect last?
<Arenlor> this is an invite only version of #ubuntu-release-party
<halycon_> hey necronekostar Thanks a ton for your help
<Oli``> until the first heron alpha, I'd imagine
<martalli> so does that mean we are the really hardcore gutsy pioneers?
<mntnpngn> so...  everyone is just waiting?
<necronekostar> halycon_ np
<necronekostar> its what we do :D
<halycon_> ;)
<necronekostar> Oli`` ~_~
<halycon_> now i just need to figure out why it doesnt boot ;)
<halycon_> all the time
<necronekostar> wish i had had warning... would have joined from server...........
<Arenlor> the people in here are the people who don't need help, the people who needed help came in got help and left
<Arenlor> so it's only the helpers left
<necronekostar> yawell.... still
<Arenlor> we can sit back and enjoy the wait in peace and harmony with each other and not being constantly asked "Are we there yet"
<martalli> I'm sorry, I didn't help much this time around =(
<mzuverink> Arenlor, amen!
<necronekostar> http://www.eetimes.com/showArticle.jhtml;jsessionid=HS3MGWTMLSYXIQSNDLPSKHSCJUNN2JVN?articleID=170704430
<necronekostar> check that out for 128core action
<martalli> I did submit a few bugs and contributed to conversation on launchpad, though
<martalli> I think the 128 core architecture will be great for doctors like me.
<martalli> Lots of programmers with migraines
<Arenlor> we need to give it a new topic "Exclusive retreat of the Gutsy Gibbon Beta helpers"
<mzuverink> I submitted a few myself, i wonder what % of those in #ubuntu-release-party have even visited launchpad?
<necronekostar> mzuverink 3
<Arenlor> I wonder how many know what launchpad is
<mzuverink> rotfl
<necronekostar> Arenlor 1
<necronekostar> the conflicting two percent forgot after digesting pizza and beer
<necronekostar> :D
<nrdb> mzuverink: not me.
<Arenlor> that works lol
<Arenlor> anyone monitoring the insanity level in #ubuntu as they all get redirected there?
<necronekostar> heh
<necronekostar> trying not to
<necronekostar> nice lil push in attendance tho
<Arenlor> figured
<necronekostar> ddos should be forthcoming
<Arenlor> lol they need to make a channel called /dev/null to redirect people to
<underwatercow> lol
<martalli> I think I can give props to my KDE folks - kubuntu has not gone mad yet
<martalli> s/kubuntu/#kubuntu
<Arenlor> martalli that's like saying that you give props to Apple computers for not having many viruses
<martalli> I would say we are simply level headed, or that we all apt-egtted to gutsy...but maybe there are just less of us
<underwatercow> how long does the redirect last?
<Arenlor> until Hardy Heron Alpha likely
<martalli> It was something like 6 weeks before the first alpha gibbon came out
<martalli> maybe 8 weeks
<crdlb> this channel opened well before the first alpha of gutsy
<Arenlor> yeah, it'll probably be open in 2-3 weeks if not sooner
<Arenlor> they just want to make sure all upgraders are being sent there for now since that's the support
<dsmith__> #ubuntu, is nutz
<Arenlor> really?
<dsmith__> going fast on the messages
<AmyRose> Kubuntu > Ubuntu
<necronekostar> http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2007/10/17/vista-memory-problem
<dsmith__> heh
<dsmith__> should be greater then or equal to, :P
<necronekostar> The kicker is that despite Vole knowing about the problem for months it is not going to be fixed in SP1. Vole is currently offering a hotfix for the problem but you have to ask it nicely.
<Arenlor> M$ < abacus anyone disagree?
<necronekostar> :>>>>
<dsmith__> lol
<dsmith__> M$ is Kaput!
<necronekostar> dsmith__ read that artical so awesome...
<necronekostar> dsmith__ no such luck yet
<necronekostar> nor do i personally want them to die
<necronekostar> its competition that makes it great -
<dsmith__> i read that last night
<necronekostar> tho we could use a little less.. or they a little more.. dsmith__ o:
<Arenlor> oh God if they die, the number of people that'll be here asking if it's out yet with Hardy Heron T_T
<necronekostar> bah theve not even hit 1400 in chan there
<necronekostar> still not like a pro irc chan via really popular anime release
<necronekostar> call me when it hits 3k
<necronekostar> try being an op in that mess....
<Arenlor> necronekostar if it ever hits 3k here I'll ask to be OPed then I'll write a script that /kick * every minute
<mzuverink> yeah, poor tonyy...
<necronekostar> Arenlor bah
<dsmith__> omg #ubuntu-release-party is nutz
<necronekostar> dsmith__ did you read the live free and dvd hard artical?
<dsmith__> for which?
<Arenlor> if anyone complains I'll just say that I'm simulating IRC on a Vista server
<necronekostar> they should just forward #*ubuntu* to #ubuntu
<necronekostar> http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2007/10/17/live-free-dvd-hard
<necronekostar> heh great comments on drm
<necronekostar> Arenlor even vista isnt that bad
<dsmith__> hmmmmm, i don;t care I rip on linux
<Arenlor> necronekostar I know, but I'm sure n00bs would believe me and hate M$ for it
<necronekostar> lol
<dsmith__> Rip, Rip away!
<necronekostar> dsmith__ sure.... just pointing out that your not gonna be the only one ripping for fair use :P
<DeepB> hi, is this the channel for release of OS X Leopard 10.5? :P
<DeepB> :)
<dsmith__> aye
<necronekostar> DeepB yup
<dsmith__> lol os X?
<Arenlor> actually, if you rip, the RIAA and MIAA will sue you because they don't care about fair use
<necronekostar> hackintoshonubuntu+2
<necronekostar> Arenlor their welcome to sue me
<necronekostar> i'll show up in court with the hex key on my t-shirt
<necronekostar> :P
<dsmith__> nuke the riaa, mpaa fro orbit, its the only way to be sure
<Arenlor> I'm living proof that the FBI doesn't monitor torrents lol
<dsmith__> lol
<necronekostar> Arenlor lol
<necronekostar> not completely so - they are just second comers to the game
<necronekostar> or rather while your techinically correct, they dont tend to get into the game till alerted by someone or other
<Arenlor> !monogamy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monogamy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arenlor> ubotu is a bad example for children
<necronekostar> heh
<necronekostar> as is monogamy
<necronekostar> that is a VERY BAD THING.
<necronekostar> and is in part responsable for windows
<Arenlor> you're thinking of monopoly
<Arenlor> !monopoly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monopoly - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<necronekostar> mm no
<dsmith__> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20071016/gutsy-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Oli``> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<necronekostar> thats responsable for all the ppl in jail via weed
<Arenlor> !weed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<necronekostar> "but i swear i got $200 officer, cant i just pass go???"
<necronekostar> !marijuana
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about marijuana - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<necronekostar> !cannibus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cannibus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arenlor> !illegal-torrents
<necronekostar> !cantgetonthebus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cantgetonthebus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<necronekostar> !factoid
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<necronekostar> o:
<crdlb> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<necronekostar> !crdlb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crdlb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<necronekostar> [ok ok ok im done sorry]
<silent> !the drugs under my bed
<silent> bah
<Arenlor> !neko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about neko - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dsmith__> illegal torrents?
<Arenlor> had to see if it'd say anything
<necronekostar> lol
<Arenlor> !FBI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<necronekostar> you could have just checked the factoids...
<Arenlor> !Gutsy Release Time
<Arenlor> nice it msg'd me saying it's not intelligent when I asked it that one
<necronekostar> lol
<Doctor_Nick> !IMCHARGINMAHLAZAH
<Arenlor> !Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Oli``> I wonder what the professional support is like...
<Arenlor> now I actually have something to work with for my speech
<Doctor_Nick> so basically everyone is fucking around until gutsy comes out
<Arenlor> Oli``:  this is the professional support
<Arenlor> Doctor_Nick, no go to #ubuntu
<Oli``> Doctor_Nick: some people seem to be trying to get things fixed in #ubuntu but they're not having much love getting things answered
<Arenlor> in here we are all the people who don't need anything fixed are were in here helping people before it got locked up and forwarded, so it's an exclusive retreat for us weary support souls
<dorkface> And it's not even the 18th yet! ;)
<Oli``> That's not entirely true... I could really do with my RAID5 working but I'm fairly sure that's a bug with dmraid, not ubuntu
<Arenlor> !The Drugs Officer
<Arenlor> drats it just gave me the not intelligent msg again
<dorkface> !tftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arenlor> !dmraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arenlor> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Arenlor> I wonder just how good a bot ubotu is
<necronekostar> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<necronekostar> seems pretty good to me
 * necronekostar pets ubotu 
<Arenlor> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arenlor> !pizza
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pizza - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arenlor> !dance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dance - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arenlor> see bad bot
<Arenlor> !bad bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bad bot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> please leave the bot alone already
<Arenlor> but playing with it is fun
 * necronekostar pats Arenlor 
<necronekostar> he did provide a chan for that...
<dorkface> Anybody else having trouble with sound in gutsy?
<Arenlor> nope
<Arenlor> what type of trouble you having?
<dorkface> This i guess
<dorkface> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg497972.htmlhttp://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg497972.html
<dorkface> doh
<dorkface> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg497972.html
<dorkface> trying to figure out what the heck he is saying
<Arenlor> he's saying when you install it you need to delete the old driver first
<dorkface> well, its already installed, hehe
<Arenlor> did you delete the old one?
<dorkface> modprobe -r, right?
<Arenlor> no rm
<Arenlor> rm /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko
<Arenlor> then after that you need to reboot and redo the sudo make install
<dorkface> bur first download that file from the ftp, right?
<dorkface> *but
<dorkface> or was that unecessary:?
<Arenlor> yes download that file, rm the file I said, then install from that file he said to install from
<cafuego> Why would you delete that file?
<cafuego> Can't you copy over the top?
<Arenlor> it's reported in there it causes problems if you copy
<cafuego> Not the same filename?
<cafuego> Then the original should be backlisted
<Arenlor> same filename
<Arenlor> it installs the stuff into a new directory
<dorkface> the ftp link isn't working, even though I copied and pasted the URL in its entirety
<cafuego> Oh, I see.
<Arenlor> it worked for me
<Arenlor> ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2
<Arenlor> though I would just wget it
<dsmith__> I thought that was a gutsy link..
<dsmith__> damn
<Arenlor> dsmith__ do you have the Beta yet?
<dsmith__> yea
<dsmith__> but I have some machines I want to test the final on in the AM
<Arenlor> ah
<dsmith__> desktops and laptops
<Arenlor> my hourly check just turned up negative
<dorkface> Hah, for the first time, konquerer was awesome for me
<dsmith__> how's that
<dorkface> It got the ftp file where firefox and wget would
<dorkface> wouldn't*
<dsmith__> ahhhhhh
<Arenlor> weird I wonder why
<dsmith__> u se firefox with downthemall add-on
<dsmith__> I use..
<Arenlor> I have fireftp, never have a problem with FTP files
<dorkface> firefox gave me a 550 "failed to change the directory" error
<dsmith__> or kget
<dorkface> ok, I just removed the file, now reboot and type in "sudo make install"?
<Arenlor> have you ever compiled anything from source before dorkface?
<dorkface> nope\
<Arenlor> ok once you reboot go to the directory where you unpacked the ftp file in a terminal (cd /home/username/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3) since you most likely unpacked it onto your desktop then while there in the terminal run "./configure && make && sudo make install"
<dorkface> hehe, how do you unpack from command line?
<dorkface> I don't fiddle with tar files as much as I should
<Arenlor> it's a tar.bz2 so I'm not sure, you could just right-click and "extract here" with any lick
<Arenlor> *luck
<dorkface> sweet
<dorkface> Knotes is nice for this
<dorkface> well, rebooting I go
<Arenlor> I hope he doesn't need any further help
<Zambezi> Part now since Gutsy is released today.
<hylje> so gutsy is live now?
<rsk> hylje: dont think so
<Arenlor> nope not yet
<effie_jayx> how's Compiz on ati card's
<effie_jayx> is it worth a try?
<rsk> hard to try? :P
<Arenlor> yes
<rsk> it's on by default
<rsk> with a few exceptions
<rsk> some aticards are blacklisted afaik.
<effie_jayx> rsk,  I have a radeon xpress 200x
<Arenlor> It runs awesome just make sure you have the drivers and xserver-xgl installed
<Arenlor> it should work
<rsk> yes it should
<rsk> :)
<effie_jayx> Arenlor,  do I need to create a separate xgl session entry ?
<Arenlor> no actually do not use xgl sessions
<Arenlor> xgl is on by default
<RAOF> Or, rather, when you install Xgl it does the necessary voodoo to set it up.
<Arenlor> and also install compizconfig-settings-manager and you can customize it
<Arenlor> RAOF no
<Arenlor> it's on by default
<RAOF> Arenlor: Only if you've got it installed :)
<Arenlor> you don't use xgl sessions
<Arenlor> yes but try to use an xgl session and anything can happen
<RAOF> That's true.  You don't use Xgl sessions, 'cause Xgl won't run under Xgl :)
<Arenlor> I've seen just today panels not appear, the cube being a pancake, windows with 76 pt fonts etc just from that simple mistake
<effie_jayx> Cool then
<effie_jayx> I'm giving it a swing
<Arenlor> I'm running an ATI Radeon myself
<Arenlor> time for me to /part
<prakriti> happy gutsy day
 * nanonyme hugs prakriti 
<nanonyme> happy gutsy day to you too :)
<nanonyme> is it released already?
<prakriti> doubt it
<nanonyme> heh
<nanonyme> so we're not a hardy channel yet ^^
<nanonyme> oh, we are? :o
<nanonyme> ah, just read the topic
<prakriti>  "is it out yet" questions belong in #ubuntu-release-party.
<prakriti> yar
<prakriti> moving
<macogw> and the answer is no
<macogw> wait woah the topic says it is...but #ubuntu-release-party says it's not
<assasukasse> hi everyone, after installing to gutsy my screen doesn't go to standby anymore
<assasukasse> is there something i can look into?
<mntnpngn> so..  anyone still here?
<enyc> mntnpngn: bayxe
<enyc> mntnpngn: maybe even
<mntnpngn> oh?
<PecisDarbs> hi people, which app I should install to change cursor themes in GNOME?
<cafuego> PecisDarbs: nothing; jUse Settings > Mouse > Pointers
<PecisDarbs> cafuego: I don't have such thing
<cafuego> System > Preferences > Mouse
<cafuego> Part of the normal control panels
<PecisDarbs> cafuego: I have few days old Gutsy and there is no such thing in this caplet
<PecisDarbs> I know
<cafuego> Oh, gutsy... dunno, not running it yet.
<necronekostar> PecisDarbs system>pref>appearance>theme>customize>pointers
<PecisDarbs> ahhhh
<PecisDarbs> finally
<PecisDarbs> thanks
<PecisDarbs> a little bit too deep, though
<necronekostar> agreed - should be a direct linky to it somewhere... but theres not :P
<bXi> is the name for gutsy+1 known already?
<elmargol> hardy
<mntnpngn> so..  I guess it's not out yet...
<mntnpngn> hehe
<mntnpngn> sorry
<nrdb> things are slowing down here.
<d1n0> are there no big updates in the final release today?
<avatar_> no
<avatar_> final iso's are already finished
<avatar_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10
<avatar_> there it is :)
<stdin> it's not out yet...
<Necrosan_> If I it clearly is
<varka> test
<Oli``> Boo.
<Oli``> There was me hoping there would be one last update over apt before the images came out.
* Seveas changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | This channel is for Hardy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy join #ubuntu | Hardy does not exist yet!
<avatar_> upgraden!
<addos> is there anyway to encrypt the harddrive from gutsy livecd installer?
<Seveas> addos, gutsy support in #ubuntu, it's released!
 * Pici prepares for 'the purge'
<rob> purge it purge it!
<avatar_> time to try hardy
 * Dave2 doesn't want to be purged :(
<LiMaO> it was so good to be here with you all =P
<LiMaO> the time to 'say goodbye' is so difficult =~
<LiMaO> lol
<LjL> want some help? :)
<LiMaO> me?
<LiMaO> i was here to help others =P
<LjL> i meant help saying goodbye, but nevermind :P
<LiMaO> oh no no.. i don't want any help with that.. don't throw me outta here =P
<Instabin|Work> When is the fist hardy suposed to be released.
 * Instabin|Work trys hard to stay with topic
 * Instabin|Work thinks the topic should have a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Instabin|Work> no one to talk to in here now...
<Spec> yay, let's talk about a non existant os!
<LiMaO> Spec: you can tell us what you want it to have =P
<Spec> we need an ubuntu business edition, that is, an edition geared towards small retail businesses. comes with point of sales software, barcode software, asterisk with a nice gui config, etc...
<LiMaO> that would give a nice fork of ubuntu
<LiMaO> Bubunto
<LiMaO> hehe
<Spec> it'd be a humerous name, just because it's called 'business edition' and would still be free.
<hylje> nah, charge a lot for it so middle management thinks it must be good
<LiMaO> so 8.04 will be an LTS version
<LiMaO> ?
<Spec> hylje: it can be free, and i can charge a lot for it. at the same time.
<Spec> yes
<Spec> but a business edition (small business edition!) wouldn't be geared towards middle management
<Spec> it'd be geared as a replacement for POS / accounting systems that small stores pay lots for
<Spec> and if it's really good maybe the local governments will distribute it with their small business startup packages.
<Lynoure> hylje: one can charge for ubuntu installations even now
<Lynoure> no need to fork anything for that.
<Lynoure> Many if not most POS are already Linux based
<Lynoure> yey :)
<Reaby> have anybody thought making update manager and / or apt-get use bittorrent.. when you download you also seed material and when ready seeding stops. could help 8.04 downloads and upgrades very much.
<DeepB> yes, apt-torrent http://sianka.free.fr/
<Reaby> it's only for debian
<Reaby> and i think it has no userbase what so ever, if it doesn't ship with debian
<Reaby> imagine if ubuntu could use apt-torrent for updates
<Reaby> release day would be much easier for server load
<Reaby> then donating to OSS could be easy, as you could check for seeding 24/7 updates
<Reaby> with limiter ofc
<Reaby> say i want to donate 10kb/sek
<Reaby> damn that could be cool.
<Spec> you could just seed ISOs
<Reaby> hmm.. true.
<Solarion_> what is the ubuntu equivalent of smolt?
<coNP[uni]> What is smolt, Solarion_ ?
<Solarion> https://hosted.fedoraproject.org/projects/smolt/
<Solarion> 'Smolt is a basic hardware profiler. Its intended to be a profiler to get automated information from users.'
<DeepB> Solarion: http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/
<DeepB> Solarion: sudo apt-get install hwdb-client
<dryrot> where are the hot gutsy iso torrents ?
<BlueAidan_work> the upgrade process from the kubuntu rc to release isn't working. It throws an error about libportaudio0 being unsupported now, then says there are no upgrades available and the distro upgrade process is canceled.
<LiMaO> hey people, join #ubuntu-release-party or even #ubuntu for help with gutsy
<LiMaO> this channel doesn't provide support to gutsy anymore (as it was released), only to the next ubuntu version
<Eq|work> BlueAidan_work : it shouldn't be a distro upgrade.. merely a normal upgrade...
 * BlueAidan_work meant clicking the "Version Upgrade" button
<AlienX_> does anyone happen to know exactly how many packages are available in the gutsy repositories?
<AlienX_> i'm trying to be able to quantify this and i can't seem to find anything
<dryrot> AlienX_: i dont know but i can tell you that there are 1262 packages on the gutsy install cd
<AlienX_> dryrot: that's a good start. Thank you!
<DeepB> AlienX_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/allpackages.en.txt.gz
<Pici> DeepB: good thinking
<sorbix> i did an early update, but nhow come i dont have any update notifications right now?  should i have some since it was released?
<LjL> sorbix: uhm... no?
<sorbix> LjL, ok thanks :)  my update went a little weird so i thought something might be messed up
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-19
<Pumpitup>  when is first beta release of hardy coming out?
<tritium> Pumpitup: not for a while
<Pumpitup> hmm :(
<tritium> Pumpitup: you're already bored/tired of gutsy?
<Pumpitup> i guess i just like upgrading :P been using gutsy beta for a while now
<tritium> :)
<Hobbsee> <pindrop>
<tritium> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> hiya!
<tritium> Hi there!
<Hobbsee> so when can we upgrade to hardy?  :P
<tritium> lol
<Hobbsee> or at least, when i'm on my home machine
<tritium> Where are you now?
<Hobbsee> friend';s place
 * Eq|work waves at Hobbsee 
<Eq|work> i was wondering the same thing.. :P
<Eq|work> 'course, on my other linux boxes, i run debian/sid - with experimental
<Eq|work> so i'm used to these things :P
<ReL1K> anyone having issues when they copy something, it pastes garbage characters and not what you originally copied?
<ReL1K> erm sorry wrong chan
<Reaby> i'm getting random stalls / system stops / freezes caused by kjournald. any idea how to fix ?
<Reaby> i thought it was because of harddrive in pio mode, but that isn't the issue
<addos> what does this mean?
<addos>  Traceback (most recent call last):
<addos>   File "/usr/lib/command-not-found", line 5, in <module>
<addos>     BUG_REPORT_URL="https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found"
<addos> KeyboardInterrupt
<LjL> addos: you didn't happen to be on EFNet like several years ago, did you?
<LjL> ReL1K luite _human_blip_ MetaBot Matic`Makovec spr0k3t kloeri DeepB LjL-Temp sniperjam darrend ubuntulog Krampus Adri2000 tim__b Oli`` Jettis ccooke saxin PreZGN afonic`oFF niekie mlpug XiXaQ InfiL00p nixternal crdlb grndslm tritium kbrosnan glledo AlienX_ avilon scizzo- IdleOne AlienX ph8 roe nemik bronson Tigge EqUaTe deci sacater jburris x-spec-t bsutt hawk Reaby Mez|Away PecisDarbs Pierre greedo ljefe lamalex xtknight SuperQ Martinp23 geser ikonia
<LjL> clyons tomsku lemo chillervalley der0b sslashes Arafangion jdrake Aondo LoRe SWAT luckz seezer robtaylor Lorvija AndrewB Paavo poningru knix killefiz Daviey hylje jonathaN Dave2 Viper007 dopez aslan fredrin Fade addos jepler ssb guerby crimsun J4t yuriy maff elmargol weltall Theory nanonyme orphean Eq|work robertj Zenton jansenq Agrajag` juri__ tiax bXi apecat phaidros Lynoure ryanakca
<LjL> This channel will remain closed until the Hardy Heron repositories open.
<LjL> Ubuntu (including Gutsy) support in #ubuntu
<LjL> Kubuntu (including Gutsy) support in #kubuntu
<LjL> Unofficial effects support in #compiz-fusion (not an Ubuntu channel, please behave according to their rules)
<LjL> Non-Ubuntu-support-questions in #ubuntu-offtopic and #kubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> For something very general, try #defocus
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-21
<LjL> die
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-13
<RAOF> And I'm tired and sick.
<bsnider> RAOF, i was going to ask you about that. i thought it was only in your ppa
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: problem is libnss3-1d is borked here E: I wasn't able to locate file for the libnss3-1d package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<alex_mayorga> E: Internal error: couldn't generate list of packages to download
<avis> i get the following error when i try and run envyng -t with sudo in intrepid.  any idea if i could fix it ?  SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<alex_mayorga> how do I remove a package no-deps like?
<Alex_Gaynor> Anyone on the wifi problem?
<bsnider> Alex_Gaynor, manually modprobe the wireless driver
<Alex_Gaynor> bsnider: How would I do that?
<bsnider> what's the driver?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: That's after running "sudo aptitude reinstall libnss3-1d"?
<Alex_Gaynor> I have an Intel 4965 card, not sure what the driver would be for that
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: If so, I'd suggest a bit of an "aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade"
<Alex_Gaynor> iwlagn I think
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: yes, on #firefox we pinpoint my flash problems to a borked libnss3-1d package
<bsnider> Alex_Gaynor, you'll have to find out. when you do, go to a console and type sudo modprobe drivername
<Alex_Gaynor> bsnider: Yeah that worked, after unenabling and reenabling wireless under Network manager it picked up the networks, will I need to do this every time I boot without wifi?
<bsnider> Alex_Gaynor, i suppose you will. it could be a bug
<Alex_Gaynor> I'll go look on launchpad for it
<Alex_Gaynor> good to know that I don't need to restart in any event
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Pastebin 'apt-cache policy libnss3-1d'
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56834/
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Why do you have a hardy PPA in your sources.list?
<alex_mayorga> I don't
<alex_mayorga> not that I knew at least
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Well, you've installed libnss3-1d from a hardy PPA: Installed: 3.12.1~cvs20080501t1828-0ubuntu1~fta1~hardy
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, probalby when I was testing nightlies of FF3
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, how do I get back on "track"
<RAOF> Right.  And the (higher versioned) packages have remained.
<RAOF> You can try "sudo aptitude install libnss3-1d=3.12.0.3-0ubuntu5"
<RAOF> That might leave you with inconsistent packages, though, depending on whether or not you've got other packages lying around from that PPA.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: sudo aptitude install libnss3-1d=3.12.0.3-0ubuntu5 helped
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: how can I check for PPA left overs?
<bsnider> check in synaptic for local or obsolete packages
<alex_mayorga> bsnider: "Status" button?
<bsnider> myeah
<alex_mayorga> bsnider: got quite some, how to handle them?
<alex_mayorga> 67 to be exact :(
<bsnider> vilence and childish name-calling
<alex_mayorga> ?
<bsnider> you have top decide if you want them or not
<wgrant> alex_mayorga: For those that you want the real packages of, you should "Force version" to intrepid.
<volrath> I am having sound issues.  I was playing Guild Wars via WINE under ibex, and I changed the sound setting from ALSA to OSS because the sound was scratchy, the WINE config program crashed, and no I have no sound at all even after 3 reboots
<alex_mayorga> mostly obsolete kernels there, let me get rid of these first
<alex_mayorga> wgrant: I really don't care about them, would be glad if there was a way to get me back to intrepid "plain"
<wgrant> alex_mayorga: I'm not sure that there's an easy way to do them all at once.
<alex_mayorga> wondering how did  I ended up with hal-device-manager in that list
<wgrant> alex_mayorga: It was renamed a while ago.
<wgrant> So it doesn't exist any more.
<alex_mayorga> what to do with it?
<wgrant> alex_mayorga: Remove it.
<alex_mayorga> I'm down to 48
<bsnider> you have to remove all of them to get back to plain intrepid
<bertodsera> does anyone know if it's possible to see Canon CR2 files as icons in Nautilus?
<LogicalDash> Hey, I'm on Ibex on a Toshiba laptop with an Intel integrated graphics chipset. I'm getting some nasty screen-tearing whenever I open the screen resolution tool, among other things.
<wgrant> Actually, you also need to remove the other repositories from your sources.list and apt-get update before it shows there.
<wgrant> LogicalDash: That's unfortunately unavoidable - it's how display connectors work.
<LogicalDash> wgrant: It wasn't there in Hardy
<wgrant> Hrmm, something must be making RandR calls more frequently.
<wgrant> It's a lot better than it used to be (opening a new GTK window used to cause that flicker).
<LogicalDash> I'd like to help out if possible but I don't have enough detail to make a useful bug report...
<alex_mayorga> bsnider: thanks
<wgrant> LogicalDash: It's probably not fixable, with the new stuff that the Screen Resolution tool does.
<LogicalDash> ok
<wgrant> I believe that EDID is in-band, so it can either have reliable information or not flicker.
<LogicalDash> What is EDID?
 * LogicalDash jfgoogles it
<wgrant> LogicalDash: It's the data that monitors provide to inform the operating system of which resolutions and refresh rates it supports.
<LogicalDash> thanks
<wgrant> Broken manufacturer EDIDs are the cause of most of our resolution detection problems.
<DanaG> An old Toshiba laptop I have around here identifies its LCD as 966x768.  Who the heck thought of that crazy number?
<alex_mayorga> wgrant: best course of action for Installed(auto removable)?
<DanaG> It even screws up the Windows drivers.
<wgrant> alex_mayorga: Remove them if you don't use them. It means that they were installed as a dependency of something else, but they're no longer needed.
<wgrant> DanaG: Ewww. We can add quirks for that, of course.
<alex_mayorga> wgrant: that would be like sudo aptitude autoclean?
<bsnider> yes it would
<wgrant> alex_mayorga: No. autoremove.
<wgrant> autoclean removes obsolete .debs from the local package cache.
<wgrant> autoremove will remove the unused installed packages.
<alex_mayorga> there's no autoremove for aptitude
<DanaG> I think the nv driver already does on that one.
<DanaG> The nvidia binary needs EDID override, though.
<wgrant> alex_mayorga: apt-get autoremove, then.
<wgrant> DanaG: Ah yes, but the nvidia driver is crap.
<bsnider> wgrant, blasphemy
<DanaG> And on that laptop, it's broken.  nvidia 96 drivers.
<wgrant> Terrible, I know.
<wgrant> Yay for proprietary software! Isn't it great?
<DanaG> I moved that hard drive back to a different system that has S3 Savage... and the Savage driver actually works better than nv.
<DanaG> And nouveau... makes Xorg eat like 40% CPU.
<wgrant> Really!? The S3 driver was pretty awful, I thought.
<bsnider> the nvidia driver is the top graphics driver for linux
<wgrant> But I guess not much compares to the awfulness of fglrx and the blob.
<bsnider> and there isn't a close second
<DanaG> On my next laptop, I'm getting ATI.  Even if the drivers are crap..... at least it's open-source crap.
<DanaG> Read: nvidia 96.  Broken.
<wgrant> bsnider: Which metric do you use?
<bsnider> hardware accelerated opengl
<wgrant> Ah.
<bsnider> xv
<wgrant> That is an odd metric.
<DanaG> nv can't do it either.
<bsnider> stability
<wgrant> It fails to support things like XRandR 1.2.
<wgrant> That is a killer.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and nv inverts two of the color channels... but not the third.
<wgrant> It also fails to support things like recent X servers.
<DanaG> On xv, that is.
<bsnider> but of course through its control panel it has its own randr features
<wgrant> I find the Intel driver to be very good.
<wgrant> bsnider: But that's not integrated nor usefully dynamic.
<bsnider> dynamically useful?
<bsnider> i find it terribly useful
<wgrant> The changes that one can make with nvidia-settings require an X restart, in general.
<wgrant> And it's very hard to use.
<wgrant> And we have a proper solution now.
<DanaG> Also, for laptops with switchable integrated and discrete GPUs.... you have to choose accelerated NVIDIA or accelerated Intel.  You can't have both, thanks to NVIDIA replacing system libraries.
<berbsd> does anyone know how to change touchpad settings with the new intrepid hal?
<bsnider> you're right ont he 3rd point
<wgrant> berbsd: I coded lots of the frontend for that. Which setting do you want to change?
<wgrant> berbsd: And are your running i386 or amd64?
<berbsd> two fingers vertical scrolling?
<berbsd> i386
<wgrant> OK, excellent.
<DanaG> Lots of config options aren't exposed by the GUI.
<DanaG> Take a look at my fdi file:
<wgrant> DanaG: I'm fixing that for Jaunty.
<DanaG> Will it have _all_ the possible settings?
<wgrant> I preference use of xinput - it allows one to set options dynamically at runtime.
<wgrant> DanaG: I hope so.
<alex_mayorga> off topic: takes on inspiron mini 9 and netbook remix?
<DanaG> Best thing for setting Edge values: do it the way the Windows Synaptics control panel does it.
<berbsd> DanaG: where can I find the file? Should I add my own copy under /etc/hal/fdi or is there a per user location?
<wgrant> berbsd: Find your touchpad's name in 'xinput list'. 'xinput set-int-prop "Your Touchpad Name" "Synaptics Two-Finger Scrolling" 8 1 0'
<DanaG> You'll make a new copy, under /etc/hal/fdi/policy.
<wgrant> Or use an FDI file. There are docs on that somewhere.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/19-synaptics.fdi
<wgrant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config#hal
<berbsd> wgrant: when you make changes using xinput, where are the settings saved?
<DanaG> Oddly enough, the EmulateTwoFingerMinZ thing affects only scrolling, not tapping.  :(
<wgrant> berbsd: They aren't at the moment, but you can easily add it to your session.
<wgrant> So maybe an fdi file is better for now.
<DanaG> And then remove the synaptics section in xorg.conf.
<wgrant> DanaG: That's quite intentional. Somebody probably failed to realise the naming ambiguity.
<DanaG> That's another reason I switched the hard drive back to the Savage laptop: Synaptics, not Alps.
<wgrant> DanaG: We'll be removing those on upgrade soon.
<wgrant> DanaG: How does the Windows Synaptics control panel do edge setting? (note that a new version of -synaptics detects it very nicely from the hardware)
<DanaG> It uses a thingy that shows where on the axes your finger is, and then has boxes you drag to indicate edge regions.
<wgrant> Ahh.
<RAOF> wgrant: Oooh.  You're right.  The new X _doesn't_ give BadDevice errors on xinput list-props :)
<berbsd> wgrant: okay, using xinput worked, I'll try the fdi file. I assume it requires to restart the hal. One thing though, if I do xinput list-props "appletouch", the property I changed still shows the default
<wgrant> RAOF: It gives other failures?
<DanaG> http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/images/synaptics-driver-scrolling-settings.png
<RAOF> wgrant: Correct.  It simply doesn't return any values.
<wgrant> berbsd: I fixed that upstream, but I'm yet to have that pulled into Ubuntu. It actually set it.
<DanaG> It'll show arrows corresponding to where your finger is.
<wgrant> RAOF: OK, so that is universal. Good.
<RAOF> wgrant: Or, rather, it shows "Fetch failure" for Device enabled :)
<wgrant> RAOF: Right.
<wgrant> RAOF: Can I just remove amd64 from the archive to fix it? Pllleeease?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, do you know anything about Synaptics hardware itself?  For example, the difference between a V6.3 touchpad and a V7 touchpad?
<berbsd> wgrant: should xinput be used as well to replace xmodmap to specify the third level choosers for instance?
<wgrant> berbsd: I'm not entirely sure about that.
<DanaG> I love the altgr-deadkeys keyboard layout.
<wgrant> DanaG: I don't know much about the kernel layer, which is where that'd be handled.
<alex_mayorga> what's the status of b43?
<alex_mayorga> usable?
<DanaG> It'd also be useful to make synclient use whatever will make it not have to enable SHMConfig, while still letting you do synclient -m <time>
<wgrant> DanaG: What does that do?
<wgrant> DanaG: I'd like to get rid of synclient. I've ported syndaemon to not need SHMConfig.
<DanaG> It prints out stuff like this:
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> -m.
<wgrant> Yes, that would be nice.
<DanaG>     time     x    y   z f  w  l r u d m     multi  gl gm gr gdx gdy
<DanaG>    0.000  3424 2317  94 2  5  0 0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0
<DanaG> Though in fixed-width, it looks better.
<wgrant> I wonder if there's a nice way to do that properly.
<DanaG> Hmm, wasn't the issue the writability of shared memory?
<wgrant> We can't get even the raw position values out of X, as far as I can tell.
<wgrant> DanaG: Yes.
<DanaG> You could perhaps make the shared memory stuff read-only, once you no longer need it writable.
<wgrant> And readability, to an extent.
<wgrant> As I'd be able to see what you were clicking on.
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> I wonder if it'd be possible to implement a version of that, in the console, without X.  The app itself would just read the input device.
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> I wonder if we could add an extra valuator to the driver.
<wgrant> That would expose the absolute position.
<wgrant> I might look at that next weekend.
<wgrant> I suppose I could.
<DanaG> A GUI would then be able to use those values to show what's happening.
<wgrant> Precisely.
<DanaG> I actually use my touchpad almost exclusively -- much better for RSI than my MX700 mouse.
<wgrant> Same.
<DanaG> And when I have to boot Windows, I sorely miss all the features that the Windows drivers lack.
<wgrant> Circular scrolling is nice.
 * wgrant departs for a lecture.
<DanaG> Cool.  Have a good day (or whatever time period).
<alex_mayorga> there's no GUI for all that, is it?
<bsnider> DanaG, windows drivers lack features? i can't imagine
<wgrant> alex_mayorga: There isn't.
<wgrant> I must warn you all not to hack X stuff if you're a student. It's addictive, and doesn't make for good marks.
<DanaG> I wonder what multi-touch (as in HP Touchsmart) would be useful for.
<wgrant> Do the Windows drivers do two-finger scrolling?
<DanaG> Two-finger circular... odd.
<DanaG> And only on newer touchpads.
<wgrant> Two-finger circular probably isn't such a bad idea.
<wgrant> Anyway, really going now.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i'm sure that holds true for all ubuntu.
<DanaG> Doesn't work with Firefox 3.
<DanaG> It's one-finger circular from right edge scroll zone, or two-finger circular anywhere,
<DanaG> .
<pen> hi
<pen> my update-manager failed to upgrade for some reason, the cairo something failed
<pen> so
<pen> in order to continue the upgrade
<pen> what should I use?
<pen> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<pen> or something else?
<pen> aptitude?
<pen> maybe aptitude safe-upgrade?
<pen> hello?
<pen> no one can help me?
<pen> ...
<splitlenz> hiiii
<splitlenz> anyone good with samba?
<splitlenz> what is the cure to samba not able to mount win xp machine shares on workgroup
<dakira> hey.. just a note.. don't do upgrades right now. upgrading from a clean hardy to intrepid will fail. something with rarian-compat
<dakira> i fixed it by hand by installing scrollkeeper (thus removing rarian-compat), finishing the dist-upgrade and then reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<danbh_intrepid> dakira: did you use automatix?
<dakira> danbh_intrepid: as I wrote "from a clean hardy"
<dakira> I just tested the upgrade so I took an old harddisk and put it in my computer, installed hardy, then I upgraded and it failed
<danbh_intrepid> strange, I've seen that error a couple of times
<danbh_intrepid> dakira: do you still have the error msg of when you tried to upgrade?
<dakira> I just tested this because a not so tech-savy friend of mine wants to upgrade (before the servers slow down because of the release) to make sure it will work
<dakira> sry.. I don't.. but I'll be able to get them tomorrow
<dakira> I'll just do the same process again.. Believe me.. I slapped myself in the face when I noticed I forgot to copy the error messages ;)
<danbh_intrepid> did you use upgrade-manager?
 * danbh_intrepid forgets if upgrade-manager tells you the error messages
<dakira> danbh_intrepid: yep
<dakira> danbh_intrepid: I used upgrade manager.. there were some errors but I didn't look at them because I went straight to terminal to fix everything
<danbh_intrepid> dakira: hold on
<danbh_intrepid> !debug
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<avis> i get the following error when i try and run envyng -t with sudo in intrepid.  any idea if i could fix it ?  SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<danbh_intrepid> dakira: you don't have to repeat, because there were log files
<danbh_intrepid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager
<dakira> danbh_intrepid: great.. I'll look for them right away!
<albuntu> after updating 4 hours before i dont get any icon in the tray. anyone having this prob too ?
<dakira> danbh_intrepid: okay.. I've got the logs.. I'll write a bugreport under the right tag and append the files.. thx for the help
<danbh_intrepid> post the bug number here, so I can comment too  : )
<albuntu> danbh_intrepid : hello :)
<danbh_intrepid> hey albuntu
<dakira> danbh_intrepid: sry.. I'm going to bed now.. it's 2:30 am here ;)
<dakira> I'll write the report first thing in the morning
<danbh_intrepid> hehe, ok, thats fine
<albuntu> dakira : 2:30 for me too
<albuntu> :P
<splitlenz> darn i
<splitlenz> i guess i have to install hardy ahh
<splitlenz> intrepdi was so perfect
<bertodsera> splitlenz: I have the same problem
<bertodsera> but I'm not sure it's not char-related
<bertodsera> are your machines all in Latin?
<bertodsera> I had trouble sending out my stuff to vista because Vista is not UTF-8
<bertodsera> now that is solved, I still have to import the Vista share
<bertodsera> but that's not urgent for me
<dakira> danbh_intrepid: I just read a bit of the logs.. it is really unfortunate that the dpkg stuff has been localized because the logs are in German now
<danbh_intrepid> dakira: I think its a bug in the rarian package
<dakira> danbh_intrepid: so looking for an error you have to look for "dpkg: Fehler" instead of "dpkg: Error"
<danbh_intrepid> dakira: rarian both provides scrollkeeper AND conflicts with scrollkeeper
<dakira> danbh_intrepid: it most definately is.. reading through the logs everything goes fine until it hits rarian-compat (which provides scrollkeeper).. the following errors are just dependency errors because scrollkeeper is not installed
<splitlenz> bertodsera, youhave the problem with samba?
<bertodsera> I can't seem to access a vista shared folder from Nautilus
<dakira> danbh_intrepid: as I said.. installing scrollkeeper, finishing the upgrade and then replacing scrollkeeper with rarian-compat fixes the install
<bertodsera> splitenz: this is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56780/
<danbh_intrepid> dakira: interesting
<splitlenz> oOhh, mine says unable to mount location
<bertodsera> splitenz: but it works fine from Vista to Ubu, which after all is what I need, since the fileserver is here
<bertodsera> that may be a different story
<BHSPitLappy> should the networkmanager applet be missing from an up-to-date ibex install?
<splitlenz> oohh, mine is the other way
<dakira> BHSPitLappy: nope
<splitlenz> my windows is the server and my lappy is the slave lol
<bertodsera> splitenz: yeap... not good then.
<BHSPitLappy> my friend just upgraded to ibex from hardy, it asked him to select a carrier for his 3G card, but he said there was no networkmanager icon
<splitlenz> and i don't even have vista, its with xp
<splitlenz> :(
<bertodsera> splitenz: have you tried accessing the XP box using its IP?
<splitlenz> how, like smb://192.x.x.x.?
<bertodsera> yeah
<bsnider> splitlenz, connect to server, select windows share, type in ip address
<bsnider> you can then bookmark it
<bertodsera> bsnider: it still does not work for me: Не удалось показать «smb://workgroup;Лена@192.168.1.4/d/».
<splitlenz> well when i use connect to server and put in ip, it says there no program associated to open that file
<albuntu> after updating 4 hours before i dont get any icon in the tray. anyone having this prob too ?
<bertodsera> albuntu: nope, but I updated some 12 hours ago
<splitlenz> i have icons on my tray
<splitlenz> i just logged off and logged back in
<splitlenz> and it works
<splitlenz> but samba doesn't
<splitlenz> lol
<splitlenz> i put in the ip and i see nothing, same thing as before
<bsnider> splitlenz, try googling the error msg
<splitlenz> either i see a folder and it gives me an error
<splitlenz> yea im trying that
<albuntu> bertodsera : i think they are the same updates we have done but i dont know why happened this
<splitlenz> but eerything i read is either it completely doesn't work or it starts working, nothing i see is my situation
<Volkodav_> how do you put the ip in?
<splitlenz> its frustrating
<splitlenz> lol
<splitlenz> smb://ip/
<splitlenz> in nautilus
<splitlenz> i'll brb, im going to try something
<AkariChan> just wondering , is compizconfig-settings-manager broken in intrepid?
<bsnider> no
<vdepizzol>  Hello. After the last system update in intrepid, my sound card is not working anymore. it's getting a metallic sound. What can I do to restore the last settings?
<Jordan_U> vdepizzol: Have you filed a bug report?
<vdepizzol> Jordan_U: not yet
<Jordan_U> vdepizzol: Please check if the bug has already been reported and if not please report it
<vdepizzol> Jordan_U: I'll do this
<vdepizzol> Jordan_U: there's any way to restore the system and use the previous versions of the packages?
<mandelum> Hello! Why do I not see the Task Time Tracking appliation on the Panel in Ubuntu 8.10 although it should be included in GNOME 2.24. And how can I get this funtionality? What is this panel application called?
<mandelum> http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.24/index.html.en#rnusers.hamster
<wgrant> mandelum: Install hamster-applet
<unlink> apport is *incredibly* annoying. not only does it use hundreds of megabytes without asking, and peg my cpu for minutes at a time, but it also pops up whenever anything returns an error status code, wtf?
<mandelum> wgrant: thanks, actually found it as well. Howdo you suggest I install it?
<danbh_intrepid> unlink: all I know about apport is that it gets uninstalled once the distro is release, and out of testing phase.  I think it also only starts up the first time an error is reported.  I think its safe to remove...
<unlink> oh it does? good...
<wgrant> mandelum: Same as installing any other package...
<wgrant> danbh_intrepid: It gets disabled, not removed.
<wgrant> unlink: It is only invoked when something crashes...
<wgrant> And things shouldn't crash, so you should report it.
<unlink> i have scripts which raise exceptions
<wgrant> Ah.
<unlink> i get a popup every time that happens
<unlink> and i had a couple things infinite loop, creating a lot of output. it subsequently tried to store all of it in my /var partition, which doesn't have much space left
<unlink> i reported that bug
<unlink> i can't explain the cpu hogging though
<unlink> what is the easiest way to downgrade libgstreamer0.10-0 to hardy's version? do i necessarily have to remove the 43 packages which depend on it?
<bsnider> wgrant, didn't you have to go to a lecture?
<wgrant> bsnider: Yes, but it finished.
<bsnider> it is FINISHED! likely story
<unlink> ah... turns out they really do depend on the newer version...
<bsnider> there's nothing wrong with the newer version of gstreamer
<unlink> it doesn't work with banshee
<bsnider> really?
<unlink> yup
<bsnider> seems to work here
<unlink> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=555631
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Gnome: not well-formed (invalid token): line 118, column 0 (http://bugzilla.gnome.org/xml.cgi?id=555631)
<bsnider> i'm sure that problem will be worked out, whatever it is
<unlink> that's true, but it's not worked out right now, and i cannot listen to music
<unlink> at least not from my music library in banshee
<bsnider> use vlc
<DanaG> I use quodlibet for music.
<bsnider> use mplayer
<DanaG> There's also exaile.
<bsnider> use xine
<bsnider> use rhythmbox
<wgrant> Use Rhythmbox.
<wgrant> Damn.
<unlink> i can use other media players, it's just annoying to have to build playlists again
<unlink> downgrading gstreamer seems like a simpler option
<bsnider> well maybe you should use a stable operating system?
 * DanaG just uses file tree-based organization.
<unlink> i thought intrepid was stable based on my coworker's suggestions ... i know realize that it is no
<Jordan_U> DanaG: Symlinks for playlists?
<unlink> *not
<bsnider> maybe you could build a newer version of banshee-1
<DanaG> I usually just play particular albums at a time.
<unlink> doesn't work well if you have a lot of singles
<DanaG> Yeah.  To each his own.  In fact, that's one reason I'll never consider OS X viable as a primary OS: no play-by-folders media player apps exist.
<DanaG> With Apple, it's their way or the highway.
<Jordan_U> DanaG: VLC?
<bsnider> microsoft wants to be that way, but they're too pathetic to accomplish it
<unlink> in theory, you can run banshee on OS X, i just wouldn't recommend trying
<DanaG> Nope, vlc doesn't keep a tree neatly.
<unlink> yeah, VLC is another option
<unlink> it's not really a media player though
<DanaG> Not like quodlibet, tha is.
<DanaG> that.
<bsnider> vlc 9.4 is now in the repos
<DanaG> Does it fix the utter failage at mkv subtitles?
<unlink> haha
<bsnider> i guess it must, because mine work
<unlink> vlc 0.9.4 is absolutely hideous
<unlink> but the subtitles do look nicer
<DanaG> Does it do them with arbitrary font, position, and color?
<DanaG> Previous versions ignored EVERYthing.
<bsnider> DanaG, you can configure it
<DanaG> It just stuck things overlapping each other.
<alex_mayorga> the whole discussion makes me wonder why there isn't a "standard" at leas on the FLOSS camp
<bsnider> still doesn't look as nice as mplayer's subs though
<alex_mayorga> about playlists I mean
<DanaG> And by arbitrary, I mean the video container itself specifies subtitle info.
<unlink> i try to keep at least 3 video players installed, because there will always be a video which only works on one
<unlink> mplayer has a funny idea of "shuffle"
<unlink> that is, back and next randomly choose another item from the command line and ignore whatever you've already played
<DanaG> Nope, still fails at subtitles.
<DanaG> It ignores styling data in mkv files.
<DanaG> It also isn't giving any audio.
<bsnider> don't they all ignore styling data?
<DanaG> Wait, after enabling Freetype2, it's slightly better.
<DanaG> It gets font face and color... but that's it.
<DanaG> It ignores positioning.
<unlink> really? works for me
<bsnider> mine sends digital audio to the dac and analog audio to pulse through alsa. doesn't get any better than that
<DanaG> vlc is failing with PulseAudio, for me.
<bsnider> then your alsa isn't properly configured
<DanaG> It's being all stuttery.
<DanaG> I do have the PulseAudio wrapper configured.
<bsnider> if u say so
<bsnider> it doesn't downscale video well, but that's not a big deal
<DanaG> It's ignoring positioning.
 * DanaG sticks with mplayer.
<bsnider> why can't a jukebox program like banshee use mplayer as its backend instead of that useless gstreamer?
<unlink> gstreamer is a good idea
<unlink> mplayer should use something like it as well
<AkariChan> i use smplayer
<AkariChan> basically a nice media player classic-like frontend for mplayer
<bsnider> unfortunately, if you use gnome, you have to install a bunch of qt stuff to run it
<DanaG> yay, qgtkstyle.
<AkariChan> yeah
<DanaG> Oh yeah, oddly enough, gmplayer seems more easily configurable than smplayer.
<AkariChan> i didn't mind :
<AkariChan> gmplayer crashes on my end :(
<unlink> jesus, what a commit message:     And naturally, I forgot something. The preferences template, but it could have been anything. Good night. I hope I can wake up at 2 pm.
<unlink> (written at 9:14 am)
<faileas> i'm pondering upgrading from hardy to ibex, i'm wondering how it'll deal with my KDE3 apps - will they get upgraded to 4, or will i end up having duplicates?
<compilerwriter> Now that I finally have xwin back I am tempted to try compiz again.  I kind of miss my cube.  Is there anyone here doing that with any success?
<burner> compiz works pretty well here
<bsnider> DanaG, qgtkstyle is not packaged for intrepid
<JontheEchidna> faileas: your KDE3 apps will be upgraded to the KDE4 versions since the package names are the same
<compilerwriter> burner are you using Gnome or KDE?
<burner> gnome
<burner> kde has its own effects now
<faileas> JontheEchidna: ahh, shiny. i'll be backing up anyway, but its good to know
<JontheEchidna> burner: The cube patch got removed, was causing too many issues
<compilerwriter> no cube? JontheEchidna?
<burner> the kde cube was removed... compiz cube is still there
<JontheEchidna> Yes, we had a patch for KWin that added the cube affect along with some other things from KDE 4.2 trunk
<JontheEchidna> Unfortunately the patch also caused major repainting issues and a few regressions with the application labels in the alt-tab switcher, etc
<JontheEchidna> fixing regressions > cube, obviously
<compilerwriter> Thus no more kwin cube
<avis> i get this message SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages when i try and run sudo envyng -t it seems to have some issue with python, this is when choosing the ATI option.  i'm curious if anyone knows of a solution
<JontheEchidna> If we can isolate the cube changes it may make a comeback, but no promises
<burner> compilerwriter: are you using kde?
<compilerwriter> But I could use compiz and still have my cube.
<compilerwriter> Yes burner I use kde Gnome never quite took hold with me for some reason.
<JontheEchidna> yes, compiz has cube of course ;)
<burner> it's cool... i like that there are so many desktops
<mps002> how do I start an internet connection from the terminal?
<burner> mps002: wireless?  wired?  dialup?  cell modem?
<mps002> I'm trying to get my mouse and keyboard to work on the login screen, and I have an apparent solution ready, but it requires that I connect to the internet, and I have the ethernet plugged in
<mps002> wired
<mps002> no passwords or anything should be needed
<burner> it should just be on
<bsnider> mps002, ifup eth0
<mps002> (by anything I mean specific IP address)
<burner> "sudo dhclient eth0" will request an ip from the dhcp server
 * burner likes network manager instead of a terminal though
<mps002> ok, and what's the command to list available connections? is it ifconfig, because if so, it doesn't list eth0 as ana available connection
<mps002> it only shows the loopback
<bsnider> mps then your lan card module isn't loaded
<mps002> I can't get into network manager because I can only login to my machine through alt+F2 terminal
<bsnider> you need to modprobe it, whatever it is
<mps002> er....not really sure what you mean there
<DaSkreech> Anyone having issues with kopete and GTalk?
<bsnider> ok, first figure out what hardware you've got there. then do some googling to figure out what the lan card driver is called. then load the module using sudo modprobe modulename
<compilerwriter> Does anybody know how to reverse from terminal a setting I wish I had not enabled in kde window behavior?
<DaSkreech> #kde
<mps002> well, it's nvidia MCP51 ethernet controller, shows up in lspci, but I can't load forcedeth, it gives a FATAL, no such file or directory
<bsnider> you can't load what?
<mps002> sudo modprobe forcedeth says the modules file doesn't exist
<zyrorl> i've been getting some kernel panics but have no idea whats causing them, is there any kind of logs that we can obtain with information about what might cause it?
<DanaG> I found a third-party qgtkstyle package.
<bsnider> mps002, exists here
<bsnider> which kernel are you running?
<bsnider> DAnwhere is it?
<zyrorl> latest intrepid kernel
<bsnider> DanaG, where is it?
<zyrorl> 2.6.27-7-generic
<mps002> 2.6.27-7 generic, looks in /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/modules.dep
<mps002> oh, not for me
<mps002> well, this is a fresh install from the CD, why would it exist on yours and not mine?
<bsnider> spelling mistake?
<zyrorl> i wasn't doing anything in particular all of a sudden system locks up , blinking caps lock.. tell tale of a kernel panic
<zyrorl> had to hard shutdown
<DanaG> I don't remember where qgtkstyle came from; I'll check.
<bsnider> mps002, it does exist on yours
<mps002> then why does 'sudo modprobe forcedeth' return a fatal error when I run it saying that it doesn't?
<DanaG> http://ppa.launchpad.net/martin-espinoza/ubuntu/
<bsnider> that's a hardy package
<DanaG> Works fine for me on Intrepid.
<zyrorl> so anyone can shine some light on how i can obtain information as to what causes a kernel panic?
<zyrorl> ie. anyk logs i can open up
<zyrorl> or something?
<bsnider> mps002, because something has gone very wrong. i don't think you're going to pull this  one out.
<mps002> so what, go back to hardy?
<bsnider> mps002, try again from scratch
<mps002> fabulous
<bsnider> zyrorl, typically, a buggy driver
<zyrorl> i understand that but how can i log a bug if i dont know what to provide?
<zyrorl> or find out if someone else has had this issue and has a workaround?
<zyrorl> "i'm getting a kernel panic" isn't usually overly useful;P
<bsnider> right. there's not much you can do. kernel panics are so rare that tehre isn't some great framework for getting to the bottom of them
<zyrorl> :(
<bsnider> i'd certainly start by examining what drivers i'm using
<bsnider> if any are experimental
<zyrorl> i have this funny feeling that its the intel wireless drivers
<RAOF> zyrorl: Kernel panics will almost always spew stuff to the (real) terminal.
<zyrorl> yeah but i couldn't get to real terminal if i i was in X
<RAOF> So, switch to a VT with ctrl+alt+f1 and wait for teh panic to arrive.
<bsnider> RAOF, hahahaa
<bsnider> wait for days
<zyrorl> yeah
<zyrorl> or hours
<RAOF> That's then a problem, yes :)
<zyrorl> :P
<zyrorl> you'd think that the kernel panics would dump out somewhere?
<bsnider> zyrorl, why do you think it's the intel wifi drivers?
<zyrorl> because i've had other issues with them
<RAOF> zyrorl: They do, but given the kernel is panicing there's not much you can guarantee.
<zyrorl> driver issues
<TerdFerg1> hey all
<zyrorl> for example
<RAOF> You'll sometimes find them in one of the logs (kern.log, syslog) in /var/log.
<RAOF> Although that requires the kernel to not be so dead as to stop writing to your discs.
<zyrorl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/267063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267063 in linux "iwl4965 - wireless event too big (366) and 2.6.27-2 regression" [Medium,Triaged]
<TerdFerg1> I have an issue with booting the latest image of intrepid on my desktop
<zyrorl> ah cool, though doesn't syslog get overwriten on boot?
<zyrorl> i'll see if kern log has something
<TerdFerg1> i have installed with the alternative cd
<bsnider> zyrorl, are you using any crazy stuff like ndiswrapper or anything like that?
<zyrorl> no
<zyrorl> iwlagn driver
<zyrorl> that come4s with the kernel
<TerdFerg1> DVI is resulting in blank screen and im not having any luck configuring my xorg.conf manually
<TerdFerg1> ive exhausted my options, is anyone willing to lend a hand?
<bsnider> TerdFerg1, which graphics driver?
<TerdFerg1> zyrorl are you having issues with iwl4965?
<TerdFerg1> radeon
<TerdFerg1> i have a hd3850
<zyrorl> jah
<zyrorl> 4965 is what i have
<TerdFerg1> is it not working?  fill me in
<TerdFerg1> ive got mine to work successfully in all aspects
<TerdFerg1> on my laptop
<zyrorl> mine doesn't get dhcp when a network has WMM enabled
<zyrorl> its on that bug i mentioned earlier
<zyrorl> !bug 267063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267063 in linux "iwl4965 - wireless event too big (366) and 2.6.27-2 regression" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267063
<TerdFerg1> what steps have you taken so far?
<TerdFerg1> bsnider any chance you can help me get my desktop up and running?
<zyrorl> turned off WMM...
<zyrorl> then it worked
<zyrorl> its a regression issue
<bsnider> TerdFerg1, i don't use ATI. last i heard that driver didn't work
<zyrorl> it didnt have problems in hardy
<zyrorl> didn't amd open source ati drivers?
<TerdFerg1> zyrorl: sounds like my problem too..  didn't have any issue in hardy with graphics
<TerdFerg1> they have perhaps, but they don't support intrepid yet
<DanaG> Oh yeah, for kernel panics... perhaps you can do console over Firewire?
<DanaG> http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Remote-Serial-Console-HOWTO.html
<DanaG> Aah, serial-to-usb is also an option.
<zyrorl> oh yeah i'm really go9ing to goto the trouble of doing that:P
<sps_br> anyone having problems with "manual partitioning" during installation in livecd mode? mine hangs on every attempt :(
<TerdFerg1> what are you partitioning
<TerdFerg1> and where is it located?
<sps_br> TF: during installation, sata hd, when i select manual the installer just freezes forever
<sps_br> TF: I tried all the latest daily bulds, since last week, same problem, just works with alternate cd
<TerdFerg1> sps_br: suggest trying to change bios settings for harddrive
<TerdFerg1> i know i had to do that
<TerdFerg1> similiar issues
<sps_br> TF: hmm, it worked fine before
<sps_br> TF: not sure when,  but it was before the beta
<DanaG> mplayer plays very badly with PulseAudio
<bsnider> DanaG, sigh...no it doesn't it's fine with pulse
<DanaG> Try using '.' to frame-skip a bit.
<DanaG> Or a lot, rather.
<bsnider> DanaG, i really think you've got an alsa driver problem. pulse is only as good as its alsa driver
<zyrorl> they shoudl really get their act together with regards to audio drivers
<DanaG> It freezes once I seek a lot.
<bsnider> i don't even use the pulse driver, i use the alsa driver directly, and it's still perfect
<zyrorl> its really fucked up how there's so many audio systems
<DanaG> Happens both with onboard hda-intel and with external emu10k1.
<zyrorl> pulse audio, esd, alsa, oss, whatever else
<bsnider> zyrorl, if you want to get banned, keep talking like that
<zyrorl> they should take one of them, build a compatibility layer for the others and just work on it...
<zyrorl> chill out
<alteregoa> someone tried to run an awe32 with bunutu?
<RAOF> zyrorl: They have.  Turns out?  Compatibility layers are _hard_
<DanaG> If I play in mplayer, then pause, then try to play again... mplayer stalls on playback.
<zyrorl> wouldn't be so bad if the different projects actually got behind it
<TerdFerg1> it took an act of God to try and get sound on my hardy install
<TerdFerg1> but works fine in intpreid
<zyrorl> instead it just looks like some projects are trying hard to integrate others, but aren't exactly working with people who actually wrote the stuff
<TerdFerg1> and in intrepid too
<RAOF> zyrorl: For example: it's actually _impossible_ to have an OSS compatibility layer that works all the time.
<zyrorl> im sure its not impossible, difficult maybe, but i doubt its impossible
<bsnider> pulse is really supposed tobe doing this
<zyrorl> it annoys me how like i'll have say an audio program playing with pulse, and an alsa only program then can't have audio, or vice versa
<DanaG> Actually, I'd imagine there may be some conflicting things in the spec, where some things will expect one way, and some will expect the other way/
<DanaG> Route ALSA apps through PulseAudio.
<zyrorl> tried
<zyrorl> lots will break
<zyrorl> skype is a big one
<DanaG> Don't you just love closed-source software?
<zyrorl> i don't
<zyrorl> detest it, but what can we do
<TerdFerg1> skype is closed-source?!
<zyrorl> can't force the entire world to bend their will and use something else
<zyrorl> yes
<zyrorl> it is
<bsnider> skype works fine with pulse
<zyrorl> bsnider,  i tried for a good solid day reading every guide on how to try to get it to work, most people can't get it working either, i certainly couldnt
<TerdFerg1> who and why was skype created?
<kindofabuzz> any word on nvidia legacy?
<zyrorl> skype is a huge p2p voip program
<zyrorl> if you havent heard of skype visit www.skype.com
<TerdFerg1> no no i use skype
<TerdFerg1> but i thought skype was created by some guys who were sick of someone ripping off someone else
<DaSkreech> And had no idea it was closed source?
<bsnider> zyrorl, it works fine. set everything but the mic line to pulse and the mic line to the hardware device that corresponds to your mic
<zyrorl> i tried that.. didn't work
<zyrorl> actually i havent got any alsa stuff to even work so far in intrepid, then again i havent tried
<RAOF> zyrorl: No, actually.  OSS compatibility without actually _implementing_ an OSS driver is actually impossible.
<TerdFerg1> but skype is good for live in girlfriends who go way over their minutes on their cell phone
<zyrorl> opened skype, sound test didnt work
<DanaG> What about ekiga or wengo?
<zyrorl> ekiga isnt working atm
<zyrorl> either
<TerdFerg1> zyrorl: using wine?
<zyrorl> which also uses alsa
<bsnider> zyrorl, your alsa settings are screwed up
<zyrorl> no
<TerdFerg1> have you tried the native windows version?
<zyrorl> bsnider - they didnt used to be on hardy which was when i last tried to get it working, only worked on alsa
<zyrorl> TerdFerg1 - no i'm using the native linux version
<TerdFerg1> hmmm
<TerdFerg1> i haven't used it
<TerdFerg1> but i am trying to replace my windows machines
<TerdFerg1> so hoping it would work
<bsnider> zyrorl, if none of your alsa apps work, but all of mine do, then i guess your setup is bad, is this not correct?
<zyrorl> no
<bsnider> i see. well, that makes sense
<DanaG> I just love how pavucontrol 0.9.12 actually CAUSES dropouts.
<DanaG> =þ
<bartonexdu> Hey, guys i dont use skype, what is your main purpose to use it? thanks
<bsnider> DanaG, i'm not using luke pulse 9.12 packages, so i guess that could be why your setup isn't working?
<burner> skype can do voice... nothing in pidgin or empathy can
<TerdFerg1> bartonexdu: replace home phone.. same as vonage only 10x cheaper
<wgrant> burner: I believe that Empathy can.
<burner> wgrant: i've seen the icon, but i have yet to see it work
<DanaG> Mine works fine, actually.
<DanaG> Well, except on the emu10k1 card.
<bartonexdu> burner: others im can not use voice communication? i am new to linux im apps
<TerdFerg1> bartonexdu: you can pay $60 USD a year for a phone number, and 2.95 a month to completely replace a home phone... way cheap
<zyrorl> grr
<zyrorl> kernel panic again
<TerdFerg1> zyrorl: tell it to calm down then
<zyrorl> i tried
<zyrorl> it wouldnt listen
<bartonexdu> TerdFerg1: What about the voice communication quality?
<burner> anyone know what's up with wine & pulseaudio?
<TerdFerg1> bartonexdu: its just like any other voip
<TerdFerg1> i used to use packet8
<TerdFerg1> back in 2004
<TerdFerg1> that was $20/month
<bartonexdu> TerdFerg1: THANKS
<danbh_intrepid> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<TerdFerg1> !nsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nsync
<zy|tv> its gone from bad to worse..:( corrupted file system from all the kernel panics
<zy|tv> :(
<zyrorl> guess its expected from a beta
<danbh_intrepid> zyrorl: not really, at this point
<bsnider> zyrorl, now there's a "glass-half-full" kind of approach
<danbh_intrepid> you shouldn't be getting kernel panics
<zyrorl> why not? its beta
<zyrorl> kernel panics leading to file corruption, 20 days from release, plenty of time to go and fix these bugs:)
<danbh_intrepid> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<danbh_intrepid> zyrorl: its only 3 days to the kernel freeze
<zyrorl> gee you're so negative:P
<zyrorl> lucky i kept a backup
<zyrorl> now i have to reformat :P
<bsnider> zyrorl, if i was getting hard lockups at this point i'd be hunting for another distro. mandriva was just released.
<zyrorl> if it all uses the same kernel
<zyrorl> i'm going to have the problems no matter wherei go
<bsnider> zyrorl, you assume too much
<zyrorl> i might just downgrade straight to hardy, that was working solidly:)
<bsnider> well, there's that too. not bleeding edge though
<wgrant> Or, you could, you know, get it fixed.
<zyrorl> thats what i wanted to do... but it wont:(
<zyrorl> fsck wont fix the filesystem
<wgrant> That's likely to be slightly more productive than moving to another distro, which is likely going to affected similarly.
<zyrorl> exactly waht i said
<zyrorl> well skype caused me two kernel panics
<zyrorl> so i assume its just skype being evil
<wgrant> Impossible.
<zyrorl> it was like immediately after i started skype, and one when i was changing sound options
<zyrorl> well
<wgrant> Userspace shouldn't be able to cause the kernel to panic.
<wgrant> If it can, it's a kernel bug.
<zyrorl> skype causing alsa/pulseaudio to cause a kernel panic
<bsnider> i don't really see skype causing a hard lockup
<wgrant> Right.
<bsnider> i told you, it's a driver
<wgrant> It is.
<zyrorl> im sure it is
<zyrorl> but maybe its because skype is evil and closed source and does nefarious stuff to the drivers
<bsnider> a poorly written piece of crap, most likely
<bsnider> zyrorl, "evil" is an abstract idea. abstract ideas don't cause hard lockups
<zyrorl> stop being so literal:P
<bsnider> my point about mandriva is that this is a stable release, so they obviously consider their kernel to be usable. maybe that would work for you instead of intrepid
<zyrorl> yeah but their stuff might not just work out of the box.. the same way ubuntu does... and i dont exactly have time right now to mess around with a distro i havent touched
<zyrorl> meeting this afternoon... need laptop in a somewhat workable state at least
<bsnider> i think the 2.6.26 kernel is still there if you want to try that instead
<zyrorl> thats what i'm heading for as soon as hardy has finished downloading
<zyrorl> :P
<bsnider> i mean that kernel in intrepid
<zyrorl> don't have a whole lot of experience at downgrading kernel ...
<bsnider> all you do is install it and then boot from it at the grub screen
<zyrorl> oh okay
<zyrorl> might give that a go
<frybye> hi - how to use mplay to stream from an rtp:// source - when opeing "open url" dialogue and entering the rtp:// adresse the mplay always puts a HTTP:// in front of the rtp:// ??
<frybye> e e e i mean mplayer
<unlink> what's up with this? sqlite> select 2150521940.0 / 10000.0;
<unlink> sorry, sqlite> select 2150521940.0 / 10000.0 is null;
<unlink> 1
<unlink> oh https://bugs.launchpad.net/python/+bug/254228/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254228 in sqlite3 "division error in sqlite 3.5.9-5" [Undecided,New]
<unlink> ... reported august 2nd, still not confirmed ...
<AdamMoredo> Hi. I'm having problems with KDE not showing removable media in the new device notifier applet.
<AdamMoredo> I have hal and dbus both running according to ps ax | grep hal and ps ax | grep dbus
<coz_> which version of compiz fusion is on intrepid  0.7.9?
<varun_> guys how do i get flash to work on x64?
<spartan> has anyone else had issues with their mouse dying after a few hours?
<coz_> varun_,  did you see this post ?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646770
<Sebastian> Installed Intrepid in VMware Workstation 6.5 and everything works fine (including compiling the kernel modules with the exception of the new vmsocks one) except the "advanced X features". Known issue?
<petererer> hmm, monitor resolution settings goes a bit strange :o
<frybye> anyone already running openoffice 3-final??
<mirco> looks like kde-l10n-* packages still don't do their expected job... any info when this bug will be fixed
<freaky_t> umm, in the current kubuntu i can't play .mp3 files anymore? it worked some days ago now it stopped working is this a known issue? :p
<DJones> Has anybody come across an issue with the kubuntu livecd and an install from teh alternate cd where they can get to the log in screen, but after entering the usename and password, it gets stuck in a loop and just keeps returning to the login screen (The username & p/w work ok logging in to command line), this is on a dell laptop with ATI radeon 200M graphics, 512mb ram, ubuntu with gnome installs & runs fine
<tta> Q: Should Private directory be able to umount in nautilus, since it can be mounted on nautilus?
<tta> That seems to be usability issue/bug
<tta> to me anyways :)
<yao_ziyuan> showoff: my kde4 desktop. http://i34.tinypic.com/294nf3p.png
<zyrorl_> anyone else here have a 3G card?
<petererer> hmm, suspend no longer working :(
<AstralJava> zyrorl_: o/
<piquadrat> Hi! I have a ThinkPad T400 with an Intel GMA 4500MHD graphics chip. It works on the primary display, but the second display is not detected with both VGA and DVI
<piquadrat> "xrandr -q" says "VGA disconnected", nothing about DVI
<piquadrat> when I boot with the dedicated ATI chip (x3470 or somesuch), the radeonhd driver picks up the external display, but it has no 3D acceleration and power managment, so I really like to run the notebook with the Intel graphics
<Chousuke> Maybe the intel driver doesn't yet have full support for your chip. It seems pretty new :/
<Chousuke> might just be a bug too, though.
<piquadrat> Chousuke: yeah, that's possible... unfortunately, I can't find any information about it, except for a phoronix review of a 4500HD (non-mobile version) which says it supports DVI and HDMI
<mike-solidus> hey guys, my framebuffer device fails and gtk apps that autoload on startup (saved from a previouse session) do not get themed (are releigh by default) and my net doesn't autoconnect any fixes for these out there yet?
<mike-solidus> whats a good ripping program?
<ikonia> mike-solidus: rippign what
<mike-solidus> dvd's i remember i search before and i can't remember the name
<mike-solidus> but i just did *blush* dvd::rip
<ikonia> mike-solidus: mencoder
<ikonia> mike-solidus: acidrip
<ikonia> mike-solidus: dvd::rip
<ikonia> why blush over dvd::rip
<mike-solidus> because i remembered the name inbetween typing the question asking what the name was so the question felt silly
<mike-solidus> 8.10 is awesome
<ikonia> I'm glad you enjoying it
<mike-solidus> def, do you know if the desktop effects work reliably for radeon M xpress chipsets yet? I've got a couple families that asked me to put linux on thier machines after dealing with vista for a while and i'm worried about updating them because compiz fails
<crdlb> mike-solidus: test it with the livecd; there are a lot of different models
<mike-solidus> kk
<mike-solidus> is there a way to edit startup services in kde? the hp printer monitor starts everytime i log in and its just using up resources
<CypherDeli> Good Morning :)
<prodigel> Hi all. I've updated from 8.04 to 8.10 and the wireless network is down. nm-applet doesn't work at all and wpa_supplicant is missing madwifi module(wichi is used  by my card). any help would be appreciated
<CypherDeli> I have a very odd bug since yesterday. My System wont boot up anymore. It shows RootFS not found when started via recovery mode. yesterday i had an option " last working configuration" and that worked. any ideas??
<CypherDeli> this option is gone however today
<freaky_t> umm, in the current kubuntu i can't play .mp3 files anymore? it worked some days ago now it stopped working is this a known issue? :p
<CypherDeli> please i need help, i tried from live cd checking fstab and menu.lst, everything seems to be ok
<CypherDeli> i could not find any related bug
<CypherDeli> on launchpad
<CypherDeli> :(
<prodigel> not much chatter around here ...
<FormallyeLVis> morning everyone, just had an 14pakets update and now i get a message 'compiz.real' was terminated, everytime i boot up ..
<FormallyeLVis> ermmm, i'm using ibex and normally patch up everytime i get the updates
<FormallyeLVis> anything i should attention? i allready sended a problemticket with the build-in problemposter
<tychoquad> Hi everyone, I've got this really weird issue where my computer will just randomly restart out of the blue. It only occours in Ubuntu, both hardy and ibex and not windows. There doesn't seem to be anything I have to do or not do for this to happen, anyone ever heard of this?
<FormallyeLVis> tychoquad, i'm not a support, but does it freeze up or its directly rebooting?
<tychoquad> directly rebooting
<tychoquad> no errors in dmsg
<FormallyeLVis> hmmm this sounds alike a hardwareproblem to me .. this normally happens, when you have mem/board problems :S
<tychoquad> heh, last time i had a hardware issue, windows was the first to die, not the last. I'll run a memory check if this irc channel dies on me (running without X atm)
<FormallyeLVis> windows allways covers the problems, but did you see anything unusual in the messages or the eventlog of windows?
<CypherDeli> I have a very odd bug since yesterday. My System wont boot up anymore. It shows RootFS not found when started via recovery mode. yesterday i had an option " last working configuration" and that worked. any ideas??
<FormallyeLVis> laters
<amikrop> Hello. I have noticed that the "Create New Wireless Network" option of the Network Manager is badly broken. When I choose it, and I set network name and encryption, it doesn't work. It says "connecting to "unknown"..." and it displays a wireless icon with every bar, empty. Is that a known issue?
<amikrop> So?
<amikrop> Should I report that to launchpad?
<bugabundo_work> you may, amikrop
<amikrop> bugabundo_work: alright
<bugabundo_work> amikrop check for dups
<freaky_t> umm, in the current kubuntu i can't play .mp3 files anymore? it worked some days ago now it stopped working is this a known issue? :p
<bugabundo_work> there are a bunch of in-triaged bugs against NM
<prodigel> hi all. after upgrading to 8.10 my wireless card won't connect, also keyboard arrow not functioning and native lcd screen resolution is not detected. please help.
<amikrop> bugabundo_work: sure ;)
<freaky_t> i keep getting this command not found error when trying to compile programs i've written with kdevelop: http://main.freakyy.de/kdevelop.txt can anybody help me? I've installed build-essential
<freaky_t> im on Intrepid
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xawtv/+bug/281600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281600 in xawtv "xawtv crash on intrepid since last update" [Undecided,New]
<zniavre> does somebody else  can see same behaviour of xawtv ?
<skyjumper> anyone manage to get suspend/hibernate working on a thinkpad with nvidia?
<elmargol> My computer sometimes hangs after I enter the password for my encrypted partitions. Is this bug known?
<bugabundo_work> elmargol: do you use ecryptfs ?
<elmargol> no
<elmargol> I have / /home and swap encrypted
<bugabundo_work> elmargol: with what? encfs? trucrypt?
<elmargol> dm_crypt
<elmargol> the alternate installer of intrepid offers this solution
<x1250> pidgin doesn't seem to synchronize new added contacts to the server. It says: "some@mail is on the local list but not on the server list. Do you want this buddy to be added?" I answer yes, but this happens every time I open pidgin, so it really does nothing, it is not saving it to the server list. Anyone can confirm this?
<skyjumper> x1250: which protocol?
<x1250> skyjumper, msn
<xxploit> x1250, i think there is a pidgin setting which can be checked and unchecked to allow basically deleting users off the contact lists permanently. But if it is checked I think it only removes them for the session and then readds them the next time you log in etc. This setting may have something to do with your problem or may not.
<x1250> xplo
<x1250> xxploit, I in fact want to add this guy, but pidgin doesn't remember... I guess he's an aspartame addict  (pidgin)
<bugabundo_work> x1250: yeah... i'been getting that all past week too
<x1250> ok, I'll fill a bug then. The temporary fix is to add the contact with amsn, but amsn is sooo ugly :)
<bugabundo_work> x1250: sub me to that LP bug, please
<x1250> bugabundo_work, done
<x1250> bug #282683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282683 in pidgin "[intrepid] pidgin doesn't save new contacts into the remote server (msn)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282683
<shirish> hi all, does anybody know if aptitude safe-upgrade is same partial-upgrades in update-manager?
<bugabundo_work> shirish: I just use either UM or apt-get... never aptitude
<shirish> bugabundo_work: ok, what do you use in apt-get for doing partial upgrades?
<bugabundo_work> yes some times, shirish, when they get in the queue far too long
<bugabundo_work> but then I'll have to make sure that some dependecy aint missing
<bugabundo_work> from the build queue
<bugabundo_work> thanks x1250
<x1250> shirish, I use only aptitude, and UM is probably using it. Probably a dev may know for sure though.
<shirish> x1250: I am in the process of updating/upgrading a friend's machine from hardy to intrepid, and safe-upgrade gives lots of stuff which still has dependency issues (I suspect)
<shirish> guys, this is what aptitude shows me with safe-upgrade http://pastebin.com/m23947fac
<x1250> shirish, people around here will say you should use $ sudo update-manager -d, although I don't see a problem with aptitude, since it is what I used on debian all the time, and in ubuntu too :P
<x1250> what does full-upgrade says?
<shirish> x1250: it takes quite a few packages which I need in case GNOME gives issues
<x1250> shirish, well... as it is your friend's box, go with $ sudo update-manager -d, since it is the supported method. And don't forget to tell your friend to press enter >:)
<bugabundo_work> shirish: x1250 you don't need sudo to run update-manager! it will ask it when needed!
<x1250> oh, bugabundo_work right, I don't use it, didn't know :) thanks for the tip
<shirish> x1250: bugabundo_work: http://pastebin.com/d5088857d
<bugabundo_work> shirish: x1250: also UM is diferent from apt/aptitude because it also applies policie changes
<bugabundo_work> and apt-get doesn't
<bugabundo_work> The following packages are BROKEN:   gimp gimp-data gimp-python human-theme hunspell-en-us libffi4 libgail-common libgnomekbd2 libperl5.8 xserver-xorg-video-all
<bugabundo_work> those are still being built
<bugabundo_work> I have them on my install queue too
<bugabundo_work> at least gimp
<shirish> bugabundo_work: what do you mean by policy changes?
<bugabundo_work> what does do-release-upgrade tells I guys ?
<bugabundo_work> shirish: I'll have to look up the wiki/email where that is mention
<bugabundo_work> its going to take me a while
<bugabundo_work> but short version: some dist upgrades carry more stuff then just new packages or replaced packages
<bugabundo_work> image something like OOo3 running side by side of OOo2.4
<shirish> bugabundo_work: would like to know that wiki/article or wherever you read that.
<bugabundo_work> apt can manage that
<shirish> bugabundo_work: that I can understand
<bugabundo_work> err https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-July/019356.html
<shirish> ok, here's the way I have done so far, tell me if this is good or not, first go to /etc/apt/sources.list and change everything from hardy to intrepid
<shirish> and then basically do a safe-upgrade, what do you guys think of this strategy?
<x1250> next message says it does nothing special: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-July/019359.html
<bugabundo_work> DON'T DO THAT
<bugabundo_work> don't manually change sources.list
<bugabundo_work> let UM do it for you
<bugabundo_work> keep reading x1250
<bugabundo_work> mdz says something more
<x1250> bugabundo_work, argh, I though aptitude had won the battle >:)
<shirish> bugabundo_work: I hate UM, I like aptitude, there should be a way
<x1250> shirish, go with UM man, its not your box :)
<orbish> IRC/[pidgin question
<orbish> you can i get rid of enter/exit notifications in the chatroom?
<orbish> how*
<shirish> x1250: I found my saviour, its a friend's box which is just like mine, anyway found the best saviour of all, there is an aptitude dist-upgrade which looks cool :)
<exco> is there a gui in Intrepid to mount network shares? (or what is the Ubuntu way for doing that?)
<shirish> x1250: drats, its basically doing updates not upgrades to intrepid atm :(
<x1250> shirish, dist-upgrade is deprecated, full-upgrade replaces dist-upgrade on aptitude.
<crdlb> exco: Places > connect to server
<exco> crdlb: thanks (gotta check it out)
<shirish> x1250: using either of them I'm getting updates from hardy not from intrepid :(
<Rafik> hello, bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/36102 is still in intrepid, that's annoying..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 36102 in gksu "Can't switch keyboard layout in gksu" [Low,New]
<Rafik> should I mark it as confirmed ?
<exco> orbish: get the Join/Part Hiding Plugin
<shirish> x1250: any ideas?
<crdlb> use the update-manager :P
<orbish> looks like it did it, ty exco
<gnubie> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<x1250> shirish, i don't like the idea of contributing to your upgrade mess, but if you really want to try it, take a look to sources.list.
<shirish> x1250: I changed everything back to hardy, the moment you told me.
<x1250> I didn't told you, maybe someone else?
<shirish> ah yes, burgando did
 * shirish out
<bugabundo_work> orbish: plugin for pidgin to hide those notifications
<orbish> i got it bugabundo, thanks
<orbish> but it's showing shirish's, probably because he did "out" or whatever
<bugabundo_work> exco: righ button on the folder, and press share. you may need to instal some samba server package
<bugabundo_work> orbish: that was a comment, not a command... that's why you saw it
<exco> orbish: "/me out" -> "***exco out" ... "shirish left the room" because the plugin still shows leaves for 'active' users (?)
<orbish> oh ok, i don't use IRC much... thanks for the insight
<orbish> i'm just now getting good enough to help people with ubuntu
<W8TAH> morning all - i just put a new graphics card in my kubuntu ibex beta machine -- i need to re-configure X to let it have the full resolution etc -- i seem to recall a dpkg command for that -- but cant remember what it is -- can someone help me out please?
<bugabundo_work> W8TAH: boot into safe mode
<orbish> here's a question, how do I know what driver xorg is using at the moment, it should be intel
<W8TAH> bugabundo_work, how do i do this?
<bugabundo_work> and choose the option to reconfigure X
<W8TAH> ok
<bugabundo_work> on grub press ESCAPE
<W8TAH> ok
<bugabundo_work> and choose the safe boot option
<W8TAH> cool
<W8TAH> thank you
<crdlb> orbish: you can check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bugabundo_work> np W8TAH
<orbish> ...crap i'm an idiot
<andresmh> how come when I go to  "Add/Remove Applications" > Internet > All available applications I don't see Opera? Despite the fact that this page implies I should see that http://www.ubuntu.com/news/opera9
<andresmh> I have http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner listed on my "Third party Software" tab of Software Sources.
<bugabundo_work> andresmh: I never saw it before....
<justin_> Anyone know of a good tutorial on how to swap my command and control keys on my macbook
<bugabundo_work> and there is something wrong with that text
<andresmh> you never saw what before bugabundo_work ?
<andresmh> the news article?
<bugabundo_work> no andresmh... opera on the oficial reps. only mediabuntu
<batti5> dose anybody konw how to enable dma133 intel 810/15?
<batti5> dose anybody know how to enable dma133 on intel 810/15?
<batti5> my disk is going at 5mbps but my disk can support 133mbps
<orbish> laptop batti5?
<batti5> no, pc
<batti5> i mean desktop
<orbish> you sure the 5mbps isn't 5MBps?
<bugabundo_work> my sata2 laptop goes up to 67MiB/s
<orbish> because that would equal 40 mbps
<orbish> are there any developers on?
<batti5> i have a maxtor 6y080l0
<batti5> i tryed this "hdparm -d1 /dev/sda" but HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<theBishop> is anyone with an intel GPU seeing garbled windows before they finish rendering?
<orbish> yes bishop, like when firefox starts with more than one tab?
<batti5> no, my intel gpu can go over 1024x768
<theBishop> orbish, yeah, although i'm not sure it's specific to that
<batti5> no, my intel gpu can`t go over 1024x768
<orbish> i've seen it happen with banshee and a few other applications too
<theBishop> orbish, is that an Xorg glitch or something?
<batti5> my board supports ata66, wath is it?
<batti5> dose it have anyting with dma?
<orbish> bishop, i'm not sure dude, i'm having problems with xorg at the moment, but it's unrelated to that
<orbish> batti, if your motherboard only supports ata66, it's a bottleneck
<orbish> meaning your drive cannot go as fast as it's meant to, so that's probably why you're seeing decreased speeds
<theBishop> orbish, i was able to get some screenshots, where is the most relevant channel to post them?
<batti5> but how fast is tath?
<orbish> you could either report a bug, or post it in the intrepid forum
<orbish> 66mbps = 8.25 MiB/s
<orbish> theoretically
<orbish> thebishop: whichever you decide on, let me know, i'll confirm the bug for you
<theBishop> ok
<Trewas> orbish: actually 66MB/s
<orbish> oh my mistake
<batti5> but i dont get 66Mbps, why?
<batti5> only 10MBps max
<batti5> never mind
<batti5> i intend to buy a Compaq EVO D51U P4 2.0, its a good choies?
<batti5> currently a have a compaq deskpro en
<Hotbird> hi is there any news on webcam support on intrepid ibex?i had a working webcam in hardy...now not working with any program
<batti5> is a evo any better then deskpro
<batti5> > is a evo any better then deskpro?
<Tm_T> batti5: stop repeating
<batti5> i  just  corrected
<batti5> i read that compaq evo support only slim cdr`s, whill my normal lg dvdrw work in it?
<batti5> can ubuntu install cd can boot from a external cd drive?
<s0u][ight> is there anyone with the iwl4965 device?
<orbish> batti5, that usually depends on the computer's bios configuration, if you can tell it to boot from usb, it should work
<ndube> hello all
<orbish> howdy
<W8TAH_lab> hi folks -- got a nicely working ibex system with one minor problem -- i cant get the nvidia driver (propriatary) for my GE/Force 200 card to work - the system identifies it and gives me the option to activate it but when i try it downloads the files and the light indicator never shows it as activated -- as a result im stuck in 800x600 mode -- YUCK! -- any help?
<W8TAH_lab> im running kubuntu versrion
<orbish> is the monitor hooked directly up to the pc?
<Alastair27> hi. i have a question. i have a button on my laptop which is meant to open my browser. in 8.04.1 it open opera for me but in 8.10 beta it opens nautilus. is there a way to change that behaviour?
<W8TAH_lab> good morning orbish its attached to the nvida card, yes -- via a kvm switch
<W8TAH_lab> switch to a true direct connection?
<orbish> alastair27: system > pref > keyboard shortcuts
<orbish> w8tah
<Alastair27> thank you i'll try that right now
<orbish> yea, you need to have a direct connection
<W8TAH_lab> orbish: ok thanks gimme min and ill try it
<orbish> i have the same problem, here's a thread where me and a guy are working at it
<orbish> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5951856#post5951856
<Alastair27> cool thank you so much
<orbish> that work alastair27?
<Alastair27> yes thank you
<orbish> w8tah, if you could post your findings in that thread i would appreciate it
<Alastair27> also is this the right place to ask questions about compiz?
<orbish> probably not but what's happening
<Alastair27> in 8.04.1 i set it so that maximized windows would not be affected by 3d windows (Toolbar | Utility | Dialog | Normal | Unknown) & !(state=maxvert)
<Alastair27> that still works. except when i rotate the desktop cube it doesn't show fullscreen windows on the sides until the animation is finished.
<Alastair27> not really a big problem but it bugs me a lot
<Alastair27> perhaps i should mention that it does show them if i start the rotation from the side where the window is open
<orbish> haha no idea! i don't mess with compiz configurations on that level, you might be better off asking in a compiz room
<Alastair27> is there #compiz then?
<orbish> i just googled it
<orbish> The IRC channel for the project is on freenode (http://freenode.net/) and the room is called (surprise!) #compiz-fusion.
<Alastair27> ok thank you for your help
<orbish> yup
<|neon|> under kubuntu how can i change themes like i used to on kde3?
<noelferreira> any good news for nvidia drivers for older cards?
<deathtech> heya fellas
<orbish> howdy
<deathtech> Anyone ran into an issue framebuffering the console in intrepid ? when i add vga=0x318 to my boot menu in grub, i boot up, but can only login via gdm on tty7, tty 1-6 just show a blank blinking cursor, disable the option in grub and bam all is well
<rishabh> deathtech: yea, I have the same problem.
<deathtech> suck
<deathtech> all bugs are logged on launchpad right ?
<deathtech> thats where i should chek for existing bug inquiries ?
<rishabh> that's one place, yes
<W8TAH_lab> orbish:  i tried connecting directly and jocky still wouldnt load it -- i clicked on the nvida control stuff in the menu - and it told me to run a command (nvidia-xconfig) i think) as root - -i did and restarted - the system gets as far as checking the battery state (odd since its a desktop) and X starts -- looks good -- but it goes to a box telling me that im in low graphics mode - and offering to reconfigure -- once 
<freaky_t> i keep getting this command not found error when trying to compile programs i've written with kdevelop: http://main.freakyy.de/kdevelop.txt can anybody help me? I've installed build-essential
<freaky_t> also i can't play mp3s anymore :( it worked a few days ago and yesterday it stopped working
<orbish> w8tah,  sounds like a nvidia problem, i would continue to troubleshoot with it hooked directly up to the computer so the kvm doesn't throw off your efforts
<W8TAH_lab> actually after trying a restore start and telling it to fix X its lookin pretty good
<W8TAH_lab> i think im on the right path here
<W8TAH_lab> its still yelling about a module glx and program glxinfo -- any idea on what those are?
<foocu> hi guys, after a failed upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 (think it was because of JFS) i have dependency problems. Gnome does not work, how can i fix this with apt-get? I've been trying various "build-dep" "update" "dist-upgrade" etc, but all exit with an error about missing dependencies (duh)
<orbish> i have at best an educational guest, glx is for 3d rendering, basically needed for compiz
<AstralJava> foocu: `sudo apt-get -f install` ought to try and fix the dependency issues.
<AstralJava> foocu: But it might be useful to pastebin the errors, as it would offer much more information for us to work on.
<stianiquniez> someone who could help me with my sound problem ?
<foocu> AstralJava: thanks, problem is i cant copy&paste since i have no X :( but i'll try your suggestion
<bsnider> W8TAH_lab, use my post about this
<bsnider> W8TAH_lab, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=945557
<bsnider> W8TAH_lab, you'll get it working or my name isn't j. jonah jameson
<bsnider> actually...that isn't my name. but you'll get it working anyway.
<foocu> AstralJava: the command you gave me yields "update-xmlcatalog: error: entity already registered" as first error, when trying to update/fix rarian-compat package. Does that give you any clue or do you need the entire output?
<foocu> ah this is my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rarian/+bug/256131   =)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256131 in rarian "failed to upgrade : "update-xmlcatalog: error: entity already registered"" [High,In progress]
<foocu> lol i was first :P
<|neon|> how does one change themes and other looks under kubuntu? it seems that it was easier with kde3
<foocu> good to see i'm not alone though, or otherwise my fault
<bsnider> |neon|, kcontrol
<stianiquniez> bobertdos, some ideas ?
<|neon|> bsnider: can use that under kde4 i try run it but no lcuk
<bobertdos> stianiquniez: What version of the kernel do you have?
<bsnider> |neon|, kcontrol is the kne control center. look int he menu for something called control center or "configure desktop" or something along those lines
<JontheEchidna> kcontrol was replaced by systemsettings in KDE4
<stianiquniez> bobertdos, now I'm using  2.6.27-6-generic
<|neon|> JontheEchidna: what i tought but it does not do half of what the old control center did
<stianiquniez> when I try the sound in sound Prefences I hear a sound, when I'm trying to play someting, I get no sound, tryed one sec ago
<bobertdos> We're up to 7, and for me, that fixed a couple annoying Pulse bugs, so try that first.
<stianiquniez> try what ? did not understand that
<shahriar86> hi can anyone help me with a piece of information?
<shahriar86> what is the package name of the Bangladesh Probhat keyboard?
<shahriar86> its a layout
<shahriar86> I have noticed a bug with Bangladesh Probhat Keyboard in intrepid Ibex
<shahriar86> so need to know the package name as well as the developer who have packaged it
<noelferreira> any good news for nvidia drivers for older cards?
<bsnider> noelferreira, no
<bsnider> noelferreira, which card?
<noelferreira>  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200] (rev a3) bsnider
<noelferreira> 96.43 i guess
<bsnider> noelferreira, fuggedabouttit
<bsnider> stay on hardy if you want to use that driver
<noelferreira> they are just doing this to put the people buying new cards?
<noelferreira> i heard that the final x server from intrepid will support this card
<noelferreira> it is not true bsnider ?
<bsnider> there's probably an open source driver that will work, but no 3d
<W8TAH_lab> hi folks - -i just added a new hard drive to my ibex system -- how can i see it to format it etc?
<noelferreira> fffffffffffffffff...........
<bsnider> noelferreira, is that a laptop chip?
<noelferreira> nope
<bsnider> agp?
<noelferreira> yes
<bsnider> well, anything from the 5xxx series on is supported
<noelferreira> in my laptop i have an ati and it is very good with 8.10
<bsnider> you can spend very little money and upgrade to something that is supported
<noelferreira> no money :)
<bsnider> the 6xxx and 7xxx cards are cheap-o
<noelferreira> ya i know but that is not the spirit
<noelferreira> :)
<noelferreira> thanks anyway
<AstralJava> foocu: Sorry, no idea there.
<noelferreira> bsnider, this one (fx 5200) will work?
<AstralJava> foocu: Apparently that package still has some problems, and hopefully will be resolved by the time Intrepid releases.
<bsnider> noelferreira, not sure
<bsnider> i was talking about the geforce 5xxx series
<noelferreira> ok
<dystopianray> is there a kde3 version of kubuntu 8.10?
<bsnider> dystopianray, no, and there won't be
<Tm_T> dystopianray: nope
<dystopianray> oh what, ridiculous
<Tm_T> well, unless someone do that
<Tm_T> dystopianray: how so? if you like to use KDE3, why not use 8.04 then
<bsnider> kde3 is as dead as jack kennedy
<Tm_T> bsnider: it's not
<dystopianray> Tm_T: newer versions of non-kde packages
<Tm_T> dystopianray: there's only so little manpower, maintaining two KDEs with current staff isn't possible
<dystopianray> does amarok still come with kubuntu 8.10?
<dystopianray> and kaffeine?
<Tm_T> sure
<dystopianray> apparently there is no kaffeine by default, alme
<dystopianray> lame *
<Tm_T> defaults? what's that?
<cprgmswr2> How do I get the kweather plasmoid?
<pthulin> hi! I'm interested in trying out the Kubuntu beta on my Acer Aspire One, but I'm afraid of that nasty bug in the last Kernel RC that destroys intel chipsets. Anyone know if the current beta kernel has the fix included or if maybe it's the final kernel release? Thanks :)
<cprgmswr2> What?
<cprgmswr2> pthulin: where did you here about this?
<pthulin> cprgmswr2: well it was all over the web, but here's a link for example: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Njc0Nw
<BenHoltz> can someone help me with the message "No application is registered as handling this file" when trying to connect ot a "windows share" in connect to server?
<BenHoltz> I have samba installed, and I can connect with smb://servername in nautilus.
<deathtech> Added update to launchpad bug aboutthe Framebuffer issue, as it appears to still be affecting me and a few others with the new kernel, in hardy and intrepid
<deathtech> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubunutu/+source/linux/+bug/201591  <--- please post here if you are having the framebuffer issue when enabling and swapping terms it goes blank
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201591 in linux "atyfb regression - screen blank except for blinking cursor after fbcon vtswitch " [Medium,Fix released]
<BenHoltz> anyone with some samba help here?
<LogicalDash> This new version of Compiz is causing some strange texture breakage when using WINE 1.1.6
<LogicalDash> I know it's Compiz's fault because if I switch back to the regular window manager it's fine.
<Ayabara> I have some vlc dependency issues in todays upgrade. Known issue?
<crdlb> LogicalDash: using nvidia-glx-177?
<LogicalDash> crdlb: no, I'm using an Intel chipset
<LogicalDash> integrated graphics
<crdlb> LogicalDash: are we talking about some sort of game (or other 3d app) or is this a plain windows app?
<kdub432> my upgrade did not go well, broken packages. I used the update-manager -a option..
<LogicalDash> crdlb: I'm talking about Dwarf Fortress, a game with about the most rudimentary graphics imaginable
<crdlb> LogicalDash: if it uses opengl, it cannot work properly with a composite manager
<crdlb> until DRI2
<kdub432> oh hey crdlb :D
<LogicalDash> crdlb: each of the game's tiles is represented by a 16x16 cutout from a spritesheet, stored in Windows .BMP format. In Compiz, the wrong part of the spritesheet is used. It doesn't use OpenGL.
<LogicalDash> crdlb: Or at least, I'd be hard pressed to imagine why it'd use OpenGL.
<LogicalDash> crdlb: And anyway, the Hardy version of Compiz didn't have this problem.
<crdlb> lots of things have changed other than compiz
<crdlb> and compiz has hardly changed at all (and not at all in the texture/pixmap code afaik)
<LogicalDash> crdlb: Well, when I turn off Compiz the problem stops. What else is activated when Compiz is active?
<cprgmswr2> open office 3.0 was released today and brought the server to its knees... very very interesting
<crdlb> LogicalDash: compiz is a compositing manager, so everything changes when it is enabled. instead of things being drawn directly to the screen, they're drawn into offscreen buffers. something is apparently screwing up those offscreen pixmaps that compiz uses
<kdub432> LogicalDash: when you upgraded, are you sure that you're still using the same drivers?
<crdlb> and the conversion of the pixmaps to textures happens in the video driver too, so compiz really has no part in it
<LogicalDash> kdub432: I'm certain I'm not
<LogicalDash> OK, so we are really talking about a problem with the new Intel video drivers, which only manifests when Compiz is turned on
<LogicalDash> Probably something to do with compositing
<kdub432> LogicalDash: sounds like what's going on
<kdub432> LogicalDash: what card do you have?
<Centi> Hey folks, quick question: Will there be ALSA / Pulse audio support for Sound Blaster X-fi in Ubuntu 8.10?
<LogicalDash> kdub432: it's the Intel 915GM integrated graphics chipset
<andresmh> camorama returns this error: Cannot connect to video device (/dev/video0) . However Skype is able to get the feed from the camera. I'm using a built-in camera on a Thinkpad x300.
<andresmh> any ideas how I can configure camorama so it can use the webcam?
<kdub432> andresmh: make sure you're in the video group
<kdub432> is upgrade from currently broken? it seems to have borked up my computer
<kdub432> *upgrade from hardy
<LogicalDash> kdub432: do you mean update-manager -d? It worked for me, I'm using a computer that was upgraded that way
<kdub432> LogicalDash: yeah... the system boots into X, its just gnome doesn't seem to start up for me...
<LogicalDash> kdub432: Try switching sessions to regular GNOME instead of "run Xclient script"
<LogicalDash> I had that problem too
<untiled> hi, anyone know how to set up a vmware (server or player) in Intrepid?
<joshtheitguy> Is anyone else having issues where X complete locks up and freezes the whole system when switching the desktop resoultion?
<BenHoltz> untiled: have you tried virtualbox?
<andresmh> kbud432: I tried  sudo usermod -G video andresmh
<andresmh> but still giving me the same error
<kdub432> LogicalDash: ok, doing that got it to make the login noise and show my background, but still no title bar..
<BenHoltz> untiled: or do you need it specifically for a vmware image?
<untiled> BenHoltz: in 8.04 i created a vmachine with vmware so now i have it on my pc but vmware server don't starts
<kdub432> andresmh: log in and out to make sure
<LogicalDash> kdub432: We have reached the end of my expertise
<BenHoltz> untiled: chances are that you need to re-compile the vmware for the new kernel
<bigB> blah vsock error when installing vmware tools
<BenHoltz> untiled: try the vmware channel #vmware
<untiled> BenHoltz: thank you, i will try ;-)
<kdub432> LogicalDash: running apt-get upgrade again apparently is reinstalling gnome-panel, fingers crossed it works
<matjan_work> hi, does vmware server run properly under 8.10 beta?
<kdub432> matjan_work: do you need vmware? i would go with virtualbox
<loss> will the new open office be in 8.10?
<orbish> loss i don't think it was released in time to make it
<untiled> matjan_work: http://blog.creonfx.com/linux/how-to-install-vmware-player-workstation-on-2626-kernel looking on the web i found it, i hope it will be useful for you
<matjan_work> kdub432, yeah, i got winxp set up in a vmware vm
<foocu> Where can i find the Restricted Drivers page in intrepid? i see Hardware testing but nothing where i can activate nvidia drivers
<joshtheitguy> is there a specific support channel for Kubuntu 8.10?
<kdub432> specifically, rarian-compat fails to install, and broke my upgrade.
<matjan_work> what packages do you need anyhow to build the vm modules?
<darweth> Hello --- I understand nvidia prop drivers do not work for my card in Ibex (.71/.96) etc.  How do I revert to the open source NV driver?  And will NV driver have access to nvidia-settings controls?
<kdub432> matjan_work: the kernel headers
<matjan_work> i see 4 different versions of gcc in the repos... does it matter what compiler to use?
<matjan_work> kdub432, right!
<skyjumper> matjan_work: vmware complains if your gcc isn't the same one used to build your kernel
<matjan_work> skyjumper, ok... how do i find out what gcc version built the kernel?
<skyjumper> i'm not sure
<skyjumper> but you can try installing with the "gcc" package, and if that doesn't work, try another one
<kdub432> i've never had a problem compiling different parts of my kernel with different gcc versions before, but thats not to say its not possible
<kdub432> *not possible to cause breakage, that is
<joshtheitguy> is there an issue with changing the screen resolution, the MESA ATI drivers and the new Xorg?
<matjan_work> skyjumper, i see now that only gcc 4.3 is installed... so i assume that is the one that built the kernel
<skyjumper> matjan_work: give it a try. i was just warning you beforehand
<kdub432> well, worst thing that would happen is it locks up your computer when you insmod it
<kdub432> so its worth a go
<amrik> im still having strange refresh issues in firefox
<amrik> when I ctrl+tab to a different tab the screen might not redraw
<amrik> but if i click or scroll it redraws fine, i think this might have to do with compiz
<skyjumper> amrik: i'm getting that too... nvidia+compiz?
<amrik> yep nvidia+compiz. with compiz disabled works fine. Also the administrative task dialog box that full screens wont work with compiz enabled
<amrik> any ideas?
<amrik> it started happening around the time the driver was updated to 177.80
<kdub432> amrik: fiddling with the way the driver buffers may help. ie the triplebuffer option in xorg.conf
<tMish> Which apt- command downloads *.deb package for a packege whch has unmet dependencies ?
<untiled> anyone can help me setting my nvidia card? i don't know how to use its drivers, i can only use the nv
<amrik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57103/
<amrik> kdub432: that is what my xorg.conf is currently
<matjan_work> amrik, skyjumper, i have seen the same thing a few times
<joshtheitguy> that is more then I have in my xorg.conf
<TSCDan> I have an intel 4965 wireless card that has gone through 3 stages of LED activity... Hardy there was no LED at all.  When I first installed Ibex, it stayed on as long as the card was active (which is exactly what I want).  Now it blinks with activity which gets pretty friggin annoying... is there a way to disable it and set it back to just steady on when it is active?
<amrik> matjan_work: which? the refresh issue or the compiz-cant launch administrative task?
<matjan_work> amrik, the refresh
<kdub432> TSCDan: put electrical tap over offending LED... hehe
<TSCDan> kdub432: lol, I was hoping for a software solution :P
<matjan_work> on another note, the icon theme i use is not fully implemented, i.e. i have a mix of icon themes being used at the moment
<amrik> matjan_work: any workarounds?
<amrik> or is there a way to downgrade the driver version so I can retest with 177.76 which I think works
<matjan_work> amrik, for the refresh?
<orbish> if xorg 7.4 was a person i would punch him in the face
<amrik> matjan_work: yes
<matjan_work> amrik, no... not really looked for yet either
<joshtheitguy> I just wish Ibex would let me use a resolution other then 1024x768 :P
<matjan_work> amrik, btw, i have it happening on a thinkpad t61
<joshtheitguy> Or ATI would actually update the FGLRX drivers, the nvidia drivers exist may not be the greatest but at least nvidia tries to support Linux. When ATI opensourced their drivers it was supposed to be the best thing ever, though I think ATI's linux support has gotten even worse
<linny> hi with ibex how does one hide the verbose mode on startup and shutdown
<amrik> linny: it should do that normally I think. check /boot/grub/menu.lst and make sure the quiet splash options are specified in the primary boot entry. if there is an error during boot sometimes I notice that hte splash screen won't come up so check system log for any telltale errors
<linny> i havent seen any spash screens just verbose all the time :( since i installed
<untiled> so, noone know how to use nvidia drivers?
<bobesponja> hey
<bobesponja> I get no sound on kubuntu
<bobesponja> anyone has the same experience?
<batti5> try asoundconf
<crimsun> bobesponja: can you be a bit more specific?
<bobesponja> crimsun: I get sound with gstreamer only but the mic is not working, with xine I get neither input nor output
<bobesponja> intel hda SigmaTel STAC9200, that's my sound card
<bobesponja> and phonon is supposed to use xine
<bobesponja> I tried my mic on 8.04 and it worked great
<crimsun> bobesponja: please file a bug using launchpad affecting the 'linux' source package, and include the url generated by http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<crimsun> bobesponja: please note that the alsa-info.sh is a bash script and thus needs to be run as `bash alsa-info.sh'
<crimsun> bobesponja: let me know the url of the bug report, and I'll take a look in an hourish
<ndube> Hello all, when i try to install via the alternate install cd, the install will only detect my hard drive if one is plugged in. When I plug in more than one, the cd will not detect any hard drives. Any idea's?
<ndube> this happens on multiple machines i have tried
<ndube> i have also checked the cd for error and none were found
<xukun_> hi all. am I missing something or there is no proprietary drivers for my ati x1300 card
<Ayabara> I'm having some dependency issues with vlc today. Is this a known issue?
<ndube> dependency issues are normal during beta testing
<xukun_> anybody please
<ndube> i do not have ati, sorry
<xukun_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<xukun_> aha
<xukun_> hmm
<Ayabara> ndube, I know, I'm just not too good at figuring them out :)
<bobesponja> crimsun: it looks like my bug has already been reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/277339, I posted my alsa info as a comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277339 in linux "No sound (HDA Intel Sigmatel STAC9200) Intrepid Beta" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<exco> where can I disable the login sound?
<exco> sorry, already found it
<ndube> preferences > sound
<bobesponja> crimsun: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d2fd3699d73875b4bd473d1cd089561fd6c53c13
<exco> another thing - if I enable autologin - network manager asks me for the keyring password, but if I regularly login it doesn't - is that expected behaviour?
<exco> can I mount network shares permanent through "connect to server" or another gui?
<amrik> is there a bug track for the nvidia+compiz issue?
<darweth> hey i just bought a nvidia 6200 for $10 to get around the legacy driver issue.  When I swap the cards, Ubuntu will automatically register the change and let me install the proprietary unified driver?
<ndube> darweth: it should
<darweth> wooo!
<JontheEchidna> darweth: does the 6200 require a PCIe slot?
<darweth> it is apg
<JontheEchidna> meh
<darweth> agp
<JontheEchidna> I don't have that either I don't think
<ndube> ug, agp
<JontheEchidna> I know what you guys meant. ;-)
<darweth> i figured $10 was worth not having to wait for new drivers
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'd pay $10 for that
<ndube> true
<bsnider> darius_, i created a post for installing nvidia drivers, it's here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5952369#post5952369
<JontheEchidna> oh, maybe I do have agp
<JontheEchidna> :D
<darweth> i only had a 4mx to begin with.  i am sure i will see a 1% boost in performance.
<darweth> maybe .5%
<JontheEchidna> I have a Geforce 4 MX 440
<ndube> lol .5%
<darweth> JontheEchidna: Yeah, me too.
<JontheEchidna> which performs more like a Geforce 2
<JontheEchidna> \o/
 * JontheEchidna looks for a cheap 6200
<darweth> There are other options.  5200FX, etc.
<foocu> why not 780G or GF8300?
<ndube> for $10?
<foocu> less actually, since its on the motherboard
<darweth> Well.
<ndube> true, but that would require purchasing a new mobo
<darweth> I have a p4 2.8
<darweth> I'd have to buy a new processor too
<darweth> and new ram
<darweth> etc
<foocu> for 50 euro you have a modern mobo + gpu capable of actually playing games
<JontheEchidna> I have a 2.5 GHZ Celeron
<darweth> I'd rather just pay $10 for convenience. :P
<ndube> bah, celeron, ban him!! :)
<bsnider> darweth, i created a post for installing nvidia drivers, it's here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5952369#post5952369
<orbish> 50 euro is like $200,000
<ndube> lol, true
<darweth> bsnider: Thanks :)
<foocu> darweth: hardware is so cheap now, for about 150 euro you have a basic system with dualcore and 2GB RAM
<JontheEchidna> ndube: hehe, yeah piece of crap
<JontheEchidna> I'll be so glad when I can dump this thing
<darweth> foocu: I like my P4 2.8, 512ram :)
<foocu> darweth: its a power hog
<darweth> Probably.  But it is ancient and I am not ready to part with it!
<foocu> low-power hardware saves a lot of money, not to mention less pollution
<ndube> ah, the old 'bond with my pc' sydrome
<foocu> darweth: donate it to a museum :)
<JontheEchidna> bonding with a compaq is like... uh... damn, drawing a blank here
<ndube> lol
<ndube> compaq
<JontheEchidna> C-C-C-C-COMPAQ BREAKER
<darweth> I bought this computer when I was much less knowledgeable about hardware.
<ndube> like emachine's
<darweth> If I was buying today, I'd prolly go GF8300 + Intel 7200
<JontheEchidna> Mine was a bargain, $300 USD 5 years ago
<foocu> true, because in that time Athlon XP/64 was a better choice
<ndube> thats what i have
<ndube> Athlon 64 4200+ ,4GB RAM,
<darweth> i also got an Geforce 6200 and not an AGP 6600 because I was worried about my power supply, but I didn't think much about it.  I don't game anyway.
<darweth> $10!!!!!
<JontheEchidna> Me used wine and KWin effects before Intrepid
<ndube> still a sweet deal if u don't game
<JontheEchidna> so, where on earth did you find one for $10?
<bsnider> those cards should be cheap since they're 4 generations out of date
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> a lot of the online stores are still being insane and charging $40 for them
<darweth> A hardware forum.  On ebay there are lots of 5200 FX for $9.99 tho.  Those use the unified driver too.
<bsnider> that's a decent price for a gf 7xxx card
<myk_robinson> hey. Running 8.10 with desktop effects enabled. I cannot get the skydome image to display, even though the option is checked and an image is loaded. What am i missing?
<ndube> check to see if the skydome image type you are using is supported
<ndube> by compiz
<myk_robinson> thank you. Can you explain a bit more? I know they must be certain dimensions. I downloaded them from beryl-look.org
<ndube> Skydome likes .png file types
<ndube> To make your file a .png, simply open it with the picture viewer and do a Save As with the file extension being .PNG
<myk_robinson> okay. I see that both of my images are jpegs. I will convert them and try. Thank you
<ndube> np
<myk_robinson> no luck :(
<ndube> darn
<myk_robinson> do you have an image that you can send me to try that is confirmed to work?
<myk_robinson> also, I have a top cap, but no bottom cap.
<myk_robinson> but lets tackle one at a time
<ndube> uh, hold on let me check
<ndube> i turned mine off a while back
<myk_robinson> Liking this a lot so far. I was a big KDE fan, but KDE4 has a LONG way to go. Released way too early. Trying to get used to where things are in GNome
<myk_robinson> is there a default keypress to bring up an kill pointer to terminate an unruly application?
<bsnider> myk_robinson, that's funny. i was just live booting the new mandriva and liked kde4 a lot. at least their version of it. but they're kde specialists
<myk_robinson> Yeah, the Mandriva one is good, they spent a lot of time tweaking it
<myk_robinson> However, Mandriva 2009 would not work on my laptop. Speakers emitted this awful static constantly, even if all mixers were muted.
<bsnider> i wouldn't expect kubuntu to be as good
<myk_robinson> I used to hate GNome, but for whatever reason, this time its sticking with me. Perhaps the new distasteful KDE has a little something to do with it.
<myk_robinson> Its just barely been 48 hours, but last time i tried GNome, it was for 30 days, and i still didnt like it.
<bsnider> myk_robinson, you tried the final mandriva, released yesterday?
<myk_robinson> I think there have been some innovations in 8.10 to make it a bit more usable.
<myk_robinson> bsnider: no, I tried RC2
<bsnider> ah, well you might want to grab the final one, no?
<myk_robinson> my laptop has intel hda with a sigmatel chip, no other ditribution has exhibited this behavior
<myk_robinson> Kubuntu 8.10 wouldn't even boot on this laptop, but Ubuntu 8.10 is working fine. I filed a bug report for K8.10 not working. Stalled before the kernel even finished loading
<myk_robinson> any ideas as to why i cannot see a bottom cap on my cube?
<myk_robinson> be right back
<ndube> k
<myk_robinson> no luck.
<ndube> darn
<ndube> hmm
<myk_robinson> looks like it did not remember running applications either. Pidgin didnt start back up, neither did Azureus
<linny> sorry to ask again how would one get rid of the verbose mode on startup and shutdown on ibex i cant seem to get a pretty splash screen
<myk_robinson> linny: edit the grub menu
<myk_robinson> from console, type:
<myk_robinson> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<myk_robinson> it may be list
<linny> k im allready in that with gedit
<linny> what am i looking for ?
<myk_robinson> can you post your contents to pastebin.ca and copy the link here so i can see what you have?
<linny> np
<linny> http://pastebin.ca/1226168
<myk_robinson> looks like it should already be working, you have "quiet" and "splash" options.. DId you do anything with "startupmanager" to possibly change your boot splashes or something?
<linny> no its a fresh ibex install
<myk_robinson> do you have any graphical trouble once you get to the desktop?
<linny> nope seems to be working fine
<linny> the only error i see
<myk_robinson> hmmm. Anyone else have any ideas on this one?  what is your video card
<linny> 8500 gt
<linny> i sec let me reboot and get the error from the startup screen
<myk_robinson> hmmm.. what size monitor?
<myk_robinson> oh, you get an actual error message?
<linny> 19" 1280x1024
<linny> well i think it is
<linny> ill brb k
<myk_robinson> welcome back
<linny> back
<linny> i couldnt get alll of it it went too fast is there a log somwhere on the machine
<myk_robinson> not sure.. Guys, is dmesg the one he wants?
<linny> the basics of it is 8193cp isnt a compatable 8193c+ chip
<linny> please try the 8193too driver instead
<myk_robinson> hmmm. looks like that is a Realtek NIC driver of some sort. Dont know why that would prevent the splash screen though. Did it work on the live cd?
<linny> the splash ermm tbh i dont remember
<linny> the network cards worked and do work tho
<myk_robinson> I haven't a clue about this one. Your menu.lst looks fine to me
<linny> so shall i look around for updated drivers for my network card ?
<myk_robinson> you may wanna wait for a better answer. Just for the sake of argument, pastebin the results of
<myk_robinson> sudo lshw -C network
<billybigrigger> hello all
<linny> http://pastebin.ca/1226188
<billybigrigger> anyone know why a default lamp install with file/print sharing on ibex beta doesn't show up in my networks on a hardy laptop?
<myk_robinson> linny: your Realtek is already using 8139too
<billybigrigger> ssh works fine, but can't see it on my networks, can't see printer either
<linny> myk_robinson: well i winder why its telling me that on startup then ? maybe i misread it and it said it was reverting to that like i said it was fast
<myk_robinson> billybigrigger: have you installed and configured samba?
<linny> could anyone pls tell me where to find the system startup log please
<billybigrigger> well i thought it would automatically be installed/config on the server install where i selected LAMP and File sharing and Print sharing
<billybigrigger> kinda dumb to have to select file/print sharing and then have to config it later no?
<billybigrigger> :P
<myk_robinson> linny: Just found this: System-->Administrator-->System Log Viewer
<billybigrigger> might as well not put those menu entries in if they don't work :P
<myk_robinson> agreed. Sorry, i have not done the server install before. But for the sake of argument, make sure the samba service is running
<linny> myk_robinson:thanks i feel daft mow :)
<billybigrigger> it is
<myk_robinson> linny: NP, i am new to Gnome anyway, i didnt know it was there
<billybigrigger> myk_robinson: restarted samba and it seems to work now
<billybigrigger> maybe someone needs to look into that
<billybigrigger> apache and ssh servers are started on first boot and work find, samba doesn't work on first boot out of the box though...
<myk_robinson> cool, glad it worked. I was kinda grasping at straws. IF you made any changes to your share configuration, i do know that you have to restart the service, though
<billybigrigger> simple restart fixes this but..
<billybigrigger> myk_robinson: nope no changes at all fresh clean install
<myk_robinson> it is a beta :)
<billybigrigger> i know :P
<billybigrigger> just sayin.. :P
<myk_robinson> i feel your pain, though.
<myk_robinson> Seems a lot of stuff that "should" just never makes it
<billybigrigger> heh
<billybigrigger> so true
<myk_robinson> on the bright side, gas is $2.76/gal here
<billybigrigger> hehe
<billybigrigger> i run friesel in my truck haven't been too a pump in a while, couldn't tell you what it is
<myk_robinson> off topic, what is friesel?
<linny> [    4.088458] 8139cp 0000:04:02.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip
<linny> [    4.088517] 8139cp 0000:04:02.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.
<billybigrigger> free diesel
<billybigrigger> haha
<myk_robinson> biodiesel of some sort?
<billybigrigger> nope
<myk_robinson> or five finger discount
<linny> thats it how would one make it load the 8139too driver first
<billybigrigger> oil company pays for it...i just fill my truck when needed
<myk_robinson> awesome
<billybigrigger> i know guys who've run friesel for over 5 years haha
<myk_robinson> linny: i wouldnt worry about that message, i dont see any way that it could affect your splash screen. Have you posted to ubuntuforums.org? this chat doesnt seem to active today
<billybigrigger> kind of a trade off for us rig guys who are getting raped on our paychecks
<myk_robinson> Any of you guys notice increased fan activity on a laptop in Intrepid?
<linny> myk_robinson: ill try that thanks but i figured maybe wrongly that if theres an error it would switch to verbose mode to show the error
<myk_robinson> typically it only does that if there is a problem loading the xserver.
<billybigrigger> myk_robinson: hast fan activity been an issue since dapper/edgy?
<myk_robinson> not sure. It just seems to be running more that it did in hardy for me. Temperatures are fine, just a bit more noise is all
<billybigrigger> ive always noticed more fan activity in ubuntu on my laptop over xp/vista always
<myk_robinson> it physically feels warmer than I remember on the palmrest.
<myk_robinson> Almost like i still had my old AMD Turion X2 64
<myk_robinson> that thing ran hotter than [insert Andy Griffith phrase here]
<billybigrigger> i remember running my old laptop on ubuntu forever, finally went to go pull the hdd out of it and noticed the battery was melted
<myk_robinson> d@mn!
<billybigrigger> well just the bottom of the laptop around the battery
<myk_robinson> hard drive temp is current 44 degrees celcius
<billybigrigger> my new hp seems to run cool
<myk_robinson> temperature of the two processors is 43 and 46
<billybigrigger> what are you using lmsensors?
<myk_robinson> yes, just running sensors from console and hddtemp /dev/sda
<myk_robinson> dont like having a bunch of junk on the desktop
<billybigrigger> 43 on sda
<billybigrigger> never have gotten lm-sensors to work
<billybigrigger> couldnt tell ya what my cpu1/2 temps are
<myk_robinson> install lm-sensors, then run    sudo sensors-detect
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> didnt find anything
<myk_robinson> oh. what processor?
<billybigrigger> running generic x64 kernel though
<billybigrigger> dual core
<myk_robinson> may not be anything on that motherboard it can use..
<billybigrigger> possibly not
<billybigrigger> i've tried sensors on this laptop, old laptop, and my server and never gotten it to work
<myk_robinson> billybigrigger: you been using gnome long?
<billybigrigger> yeah its all i use
<billybigrigger> either that or cli on the server
<myk_robinson> I have this lappy themed out the wazoo to look pretty close to Mac OS X. Not a Mac fan, just wanted to see what I could do. Been using Gnome for two days. Ex-KDE fanboy
<myk_robinson> can you tell me how to apply a bootsplash theme?
<billybigrigger> you no likey kde 4 or what?
<myk_robinson> so far, no..
<myk_robinson> I love 3.5
<billybigrigger> where are you getting the bootsplash from ? gnome-look ubuntu-look?
<myk_robinson> I want to keep my software up to date, but I dont want to put a buggy desktop on my production machines. The laptop is more or less a testbed.
<myk_robinson> from gnome-look
<myk_robinson> Didint know there was a ubuntu-look
<billybigrigger> ubuntu-look.org
<myk_robinson> i installed "startupmanager" but it doesnt appear in the menu like it was supposed to. Maybe its a cli tool
<billybigrigger> no install instructions for the theme?
<myk_robinson> it said to run startupmanager to install
<billybigrigger> i havent messed with bootsplash themes alot...
<myk_robinson> just ran it from console.. I think i need to preceed it with gksu
<billybigrigger> hmm have a link for me?
<myk_robinson> linny: just ran this startupmanager, it has some stuff about the splash. You may try installing it, then press Alt+F2 and run    gksu startupmanager
<myk_robinson> billybigrigger: lemme find it again
<myk_robinson> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mac_OSX_GDM_V0.1?content=77582
<linny> myk_robinson: thx
<myk_robinson> actually, this startupmanager makes it pretty easy
<myk_robinson> billybigrigger: sorry, wrong link, thats a GDM theme
<myk_robinson> billybigrigger: mac4lin contains the usplash theme. Looks simple enough to do, now that i have startupmanager working
<myk_robinson> http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin
<myk_robinson> gotta go. Been nice talkin with you guys
<baastrup> hey there, how does i log what my xen kernel does when it boots?
<Geforce88> upgrade to ibex fail....upon reboot, the root file system is not being detected
<Geforce88> error message is : ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/ <id here> does not exsist. Dropping to a shell
<Geforce88> can i probe to see if hte uuid of the drive was changed during upgrade?
<beautifulsnow> ..... don't i just run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  to upgrade.. ? :-3
<Geforce88> add -d
<beautifulsnow> oopsy. Thank you
<Geforce88> i used sudo update-manager -d
<hydrate> hi all
<Geforce88> shh, they are all sleeping
<Geforce88> :)
<hydrate> can anyone here help with touchscreen drivers for the hp pavillion tx100?
<hydrate> :)
<hydrate> lol
<hydrate> (or similar)
<Geforce88> google doens't explain how to uncreas root delay time, and i was looking for answers
<Geforce88> stupid keyboard.
<Geforce88> google doesn't explain how to increase root delay time, and i was looking for answers
<hydrate> google gave me 100 ways to install them
<hydrate> 0 that worked
<Geforce88> it's pretty obivious, but, ibex isn't officially ready yet. maybe upgrade was a bad choice for my situation.
<hydrate> well i know it works with ibex and hardy for alot of people
<hydrate> but ive never got it working
<hydrate> brb
<edgy> Hi, how can I enable 4G RAM support in intrepid?
<mayday_jay> Edgy-Download a 64-bit version for 4Gb+
<Pici> Theres no difference in how Intrepid or Hardy can see that amount of ram.
<edgy> mayday_jay: I don't want touse 64-bit kernel because of problems with applications like flash and others
<edgy> mayday_jay: I think there used to be a PAE kernel but can't find it now
<Pici> edgy: the -server kernel.
<mayday_jay> Edgy: I have no probs with flash or java on intrepid using default installs.
<edgy> Pici: thanks a lot I will try that
<edgy> mayday_jay: really?
<mayday_jay> Install ubuntu-restricted and you should be good.
<edgy> mayday_jay: so what are the problems with 64-bits?
<mazzen> mayday_jay: 64bit?
<edgy> mazzen: ?
<crimsun> bobesponja: ok, looking now
<edgy> mayday_jay: skype works?
<mayday_jay> OpenJDK has really come along - and they've built a plugin based on gcj and OpenJDK that seems to allow for a 64-bit JRE experience using Sun's JRE.  I was kinda surprised...and flash is enabled using a wrapper...and works fine.
<mazzen> edgy: i was asking mayday_jay, if he uses a 64bit ubuntu
<mazzen> cool!
<exco> is there a way to mount network shares _permanent_ through "connect to server" or another gui?
<mayday_jay> IMazzen: Yes - Current Ibex.... And edgy I skype works too.
<Geforce88> my problem was fixed using an older kernal version in grub
<beautifulsnow> exco, does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337294   (did a google search for "ubuntu mount network shares at boot") (I should be hired as google bot)
<edgy> mayday_jay: do you know on any applicaton that don't work?
<exco> thanks, beautifulsnow I will check it out
<mayday_jay> I'm sure there are a few, but that's what bug reports are for.  64-bit is very mature compared to a few versions ago...most OS's are growing up in this area.  I'm a pretty heavy user and I'm pretty happy...ucan always run 32-bit apps using the compat libs.
<mayday_jay> That's how most folks did Java and Flash before....having a 32-bit Firefox with 32-bit Java and flash installed outside the package management framework.
<tictac232434> Has anyone had a problem with Vlc and it trying to play all files in any folder when you double click it?
<edgy> mayday_jay: ok thanks I would try it. The last time I did it caused me lots of problems that I had to switch but seems now things are better
<mayday_jay> Edgy - I'm sure it will be a much better experience now that the OpenJDK has matured.
<crimsun> bobesponja: please mute 'IEC958' and 'IEC958 Default PCM'
<crimsun> bobesponja: also, you probably will want to increase the 'PCM' level
<bobesponja> crimsun: it didn't help :/
<bobesponja> once again, this problem is only with phonon, vlc and flash videos work greaet
<bobesponja> great
<tictac232434> Has anyone had a problem with Vlc and it trying to play all files in any folder when you double click it?
<crimsun> bobesponja: which output(s) is(are) vlc and Flash using?  Do you have pulseaudio installed?
<bobesponja> crimsun: I don't have pulseaudio, not part of kde
<crimsun> bobesponja: dpkg -l phonon-backend-\*|grep ^ii
<edgy> crimsun: it seems you know a bit about this phonon, may I ask what's the relation between phonon and alsa?
<bobesponja> ii  phonon-backend-gstreamer                  4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1       Phonon GStreamer 0.10.x backend
<bobesponja> ii  phonon-backend-xine                       4:4.1.2-0ubuntu3       Phonon Xine 1.1.x backend
<bobesponja> crimsun:
<crimsun> edgy: Phonon is the new Qt4/KDE4 backend for audio & video
<crimsun> edgy: Phonon really sits on top of either GStreamer or xine-lib
<crimsun> edgy: both GStreamer and xine-lib are capable of speaking directly to alsa-lib
<crimsun> edgy: so, something like:  amarok2 -> Phonon -> [xine-lib or GSt] -> ALSA
<crimsun> bobesponja: which backend is Phonon configured to use, though, in System Settings?
<edgy> crimsun: ok let me ask more accurate question alsamixer displays different controls than the one displayed by kmix, why?
<crimsun> edgy: alsamixer, by default, does not hide/mask any mixer control elements.  It enumerates every one made available by the sound driver.  KMix and GNOME's mixer_applet both attempt to hide/mask some complexity, because displaying all the mixer controls can be confusing.
<edgy> crimsun: yes but in alsamixer my control called master whereas in kmix it's called front, and they control the same thing
<crimsun> edgy: that's because the driver itself makes it that way.
<bobesponja> crimsun: I tried both, with xine I get nothing, with gstreamer I get output but no mic
<crimsun> edgy: mixer element control on many HDA codecs is a mess.
<edgy> crimsun: I don't know how you manage to guess I am using intel HDA but sure you are right, what do you mean the driver makes it that way? export the controls differently  depending on the application? any bug filed for this or discussion related so I understand it better?
<sorush20> !picasa
<ubottu> Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<jafobuntu> hi, i lost compiz windows mousescroll transparency in intrepid. anyone know how to get it back?
<crdlb> jafobuntu: enable the 'Opacity, Brightness, and Saturation' pugin
<crdlb> plugin*
<jafobuntu> crdlb, thankyou that fixed it :)
<crimsun> edgy: the easiest way to think of it is that the driver exports one global set of mixer elements, and alsamixer displays every element in that set, whereas kmix only displays a subset
<crimsun> edgy: you can, of course, configure kmix to display each/every element
<rocky> will intrepid get openoffice 3.0 ?
<edgy> crimsun: yes I understand that but the  case here is not kmix displaying a subset the case is kmix displays different names for the same controls
<linny> could someone look at this its an out put from dmesg im getting errors on startup some is written in red too i dont know what it is tho http://pastebin.com/m77bb8433
<edgy> rocky: I heard it will but not sure when
<crimsun> edgy: no, not different names.  Same names just set differently
<linny> i know its alot start from like line280
<crimsun> edgy: i.e., kmix is configured to treat front the same as master due to the mixer complexity
<edgy> crimsun: the problem is now I have two controls called Front in kmix which is confusing where as in alsamixer I have Master and Front separately
<crimsun> edgy:  can't you hide one of them?
<edgy> crimsun: sure I can but I need them both.  one of them controls my internal spearks in my laptop where as teh other controls the headset
<DaskreecH> Is there a known problem with unichrome?
<DaskreecH> It seems to rely on xserver-xorg-core 1.1.1 and won't install even though 1.5.1 is installed
<elmental> trying to get internet connection sharing
<elmental> its not able to find the dnsmasq package however
<hetauma> hi I'm trying to install ibex from the daily alternate cd. I'm having a problem with the screen on my laptop somehow "burning" and showing nothing when I start the installer. I could get rid of this by adding kernel option vga=771 on previous versions of ubuntu but it doesn't work any more. any workarounds?
<phoenixz> On what date will 8.10 be released?
<beautifulsnow> Mimi is now known as PleaseStopChangingNames :3
<beautifulsnow> the 30th
<g-hennux> hi!
<beautifulsnow> of this month. Unless there's any delays.  I hope it comes with a halloween theme
<Geforce88> ubuntu 8.10 tried to install the 71.x.x drivers, and on reboot it failed. how do i force it to use legacy drivers?
<g-hennux> Geforce88: ah, are you talking 'bout nvidia drivers?
<Geforce88> g-hennux yes.
<g-hennux> just wanted to ask how to get them, but it seems they are not available yet
<Geforce88> #nvidia says to use the opensource drivers that comeswith the os for 8.10
<Geforce88> but
<Geforce88> upon reboot the low graphics gui do you wanna fix it window pops up
<Geforce88> and doesn't detect hte card correctly
<g-hennux> which is not a problem -- if xorg could remember my resolution at all. the xorg.conf file seems to have become very rudimentary
<Geforce88> x.org has recently been updated to remove the xorg.conf so it's not needed with 8.10
<Geforce88> according to the wiki anyways
<Geforce88> 0.7.4 i think
<g-hennux> ok, but then where can i say LeftOf, screen rotation and such stuff?
<elmental> hmmm, cant get dnsmasq to install---it says it cant find the package
<RAOF> !xrandr | g-hennux
<ubottu> g-hennux: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<elmental> is there an easier way to share an internet connection?
<RAOF> g-hennux: That's how you can (manually) do that stuff.  Graphically - System->Preferences->Screen Resolution will do it all for you.
<victor__> sorry, friends. just to say 8.10 beta2 just works on my ha tx1270 laptop (and to try irc for the 1st time)
<g-hennux> RAOF: ok, thanks. i'm onkubuntu, actually, and the settings from within kde are only applied when i open that window again, not on login
<elmental> any help with internet connection sharing?
<wgrant> Anybody here plagued by multi-finger touchpad tapping issues in Intrepid?
<wgrant> I need some victims.
<DaskreecH> Hi is there an issue with Unichrome?
<DaskreecH> or has xserver-xorg-video-unichrome been deprecated ?
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-14
<DaskreecH> ok I think there are two problems :)
<DaskreecH> Unichrome won't install and Compiz compisiting is freezing stuff
<Delvien> I <3 pulse audio
<crimsun> edgy: I think the better course of action is to file a wishlist-priority bug affecting the 'linux' source package.  Please state that you wish to rename one of the mixer element strings to 'Headphone'.
<crimsun> ugh, the non-Free nvidia driver really makes this laptop explode upon resume from suspend-to-RAM
<noelferreira> can i use desktop effects without nvidia proprietary drivers?
<DaskreecH> The package issue seems to be Ibex related
<edgy> crimsun: should I file the bug against the kernel?
<exco> changing resolution back and forth (q3a) changes the order of the things in my taskbar ... can I prevent that?
<noelferreira> can i use desktop effects without nvidia proprietary drivers?
<crdlb> the 'nv' driver will not work
<g-hennux> i can't rotate my screen with the nv driver
<g-hennux> xrandr says it cannot use rotation left and reflection none, but this is printed out for any combination of the two
<crimsun> edgy: the name of that source package is 'linux', which is the kernel, yes.
<mike-solidus> how do i use a better alt tab switcher in kde4, i see there are a ton, but none of them say what key combinations invoke them
<mike-solidus> so i'm stuck with an alt tab that barely even highlights the mindow i'm tabbing to
<edgy> crimsun: but the problem is in kde not in alsa
<mike-solidus> and do the neon nightly amarok 2 builds work in 8.10?
<beautifulsnow> Anyone having issues with ibex taking fooorreeevveerrr to shutdown (last message before slowdown being about shutting down alsa)
<beautifulsnow> Oh Im sorry, there's already a topic on the forums about this :3 *me apologizes*
<peter771> strangely ubuntu crashed on boot because my usb mp3 player was plugged in, my theory is for some reason ubuntu attempts to detect usb devices, can this be disabled?
<peter771> on boot that is lol
<blkno1> game over thanks to the local kid
<crimsun> edgy: if the mixer element names are confusing, that's a linux issue.
<Cycom> at the moment, which is better supported (less buggy), the open source Radeon driver or the closed-source NVidia driver?
<beautifulsnow> nvidia
<Cycom> is that your final answer? :)
<crimsun> edgy: if there's a kmix portion involved too, you should open a kdemultimedia task, too
<Cycom> beautifulsnow: in what way?
<beautifulsnow> Thats just what I hear. *me shrugs*
<Cycom> beautifulsnow: basically, is it worth my dismantling me laptop and swapping my Mobility Radeon X1400 for the NVidia GoForce Go 7300 I have kicking around.
<beautifulsnow> If you're good at replacing parts on your lappy, I say go for it. (are you currently having issues with your ati card?) I got the same nvidia card you do on this laptop and it works just fine, compiz enabled to the max, and runs games (Guild Wars, Second Life) in max settings in Ubuntu.
<edgy> crimsun: thanks for the helpful hints
<dudus> are there plans to include ooo3?
<Cycom> beautifulsnow: external monitor configuration issues.
<beautifulsnow> Ah, yeah . I got zero experience there, so I can't say much about that
<Cycom> beautifulsnow: basically, if I plug in an external, will it work? will I be able to set it up without gnome going all freaky on me?
<Cycom> ugh
<Cycom> bummer.
<beautifulsnow> Try it? :)
<tictac232434> Does anyone know how to fix the Vlc error where it try's to play every file when u open a folder?
<Cycom> beautifulsnow: I don't want to spend an hour taking apart and reassembling my laptop :)
 * beautifulsnow sobs. I got a CRT laying around, but i dont have the cable thingy for my card, or I'd try it for you :P
<beautifulsnow> tictac232434,  yeah I saw a fix for it on either launchpad or ubuntuforums, but that was earlier, and I don't remember the url or what it said >.< (I was just browsing around, bored) google search.
<peter771> strangely ubuntu crashed on boot because my usb mp3 player was plugged in, my theory is for some reason ubuntu attempts to detect usb devices on boot which causes it to crash, can this be disabled?
<wgrant> peter771: "crashed" isn't very descriptive.
<peter771> froze
<wgrant> And why wouldn't we detect USB devices on boot? Would you prefer to have no input devices?
<peter771> halted with the words "starting up" fans started to run at full revs
<wgrant> peter771: Remove quiet and splash from the kernel command line.
<peter771> wgrant, done, will test now
<Geforce88> ubuntu 8.10 tried to install the 71.x.x drivers, and on reboot it failed. how do i force it to use legacy drivers?
<crdlb> Geforce88: the legacy drivers do not work
<crdlb> what video card do you have?
<crdlb> if it's older than the FX series, your only option is the nv driver
<Geforce88> nvidia riva tnt2 model 64 pro
<Geforce88> it is older
<wgrant> You'll need to use nv.
<crdlb> quite a bit :)
<wgrant> I doubt that jockey would have tried to install 71.
<Geforce88> i had a power supply go out and it fried my video card, and this is all i have to replace it with
<tictac232434> beautifulsnow: looking for it... hard can not find it and is bother me...
<tictac232434> beautifulsnow: Bothering me*
<Geforce88> so i can select the nv dirver and it work ?
<crdlb> yes
<Cycom> oooh! crdlb, just the IRC person I was looking for :)
 * crdlb would hope that the -71 and -96 drivers would be blocked against xserver like fglrx is
<crdlb> :o
<Geforce88> ok, stupid question, where is the screens and graphics option ?
<Geforce88> i'm using 8.10 and i can't find it in administration
<wgrant> Geforce88: It no longer exists.
<Cycom> crdlb: I have an NVidia GeForce Go 7300 and an ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 for my laptop.  Which should I throw in it for the best support (watch movies with xv, connect external screens, etc. etc.)
<wgrant> Geforce88: Remove the nvidia driver and get your xorg.conf out of the way.
<Geforce88> so just simply delete the xorg.conf
<Geforce88> ?
<Cycom> Geforce88: uh, no.
<Geforce88> can i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure ?
<wgrant> Geforce88: If you've nothing special in there, move it away. Best to keep a copy just in case.
<wgrant> Geforce88: That works too.
<crdlb> Cycom: due to the fglrx situation in intrepid, the geforce will certainly be faster
<Geforce88> k
<wgrant> Probably easier.
<crdlb> Cycom: but the radeon is an r500, which is now supported by the open source radeon driver
<Cycom> crdlb: I'm not looking for GAMING performance really.  I already know the opensource ATI driver will let me do everything EXCEPT use my external monitor.
<Cycom> for some reason it poos itself if I try to set up an external display.
<peter771> wgrant, the boot process halted at the line ACPI : Checking initramfs for custom DSDT
<crdlb> well, the radeon driver has XRandR 1.2 support, so it should work, but I guess there's a bug :)
<Cycom> ya. you might say that.
<Cycom> will the NVidia allow me to control my external displays without goofy crashing issues?
<Geforce88> what is the command to remove a driver?
<Cycom> are there still random black window bugs or something?
<Geforce88> cause i did reconfigure and rebooted gmd and now i have a black screen
<crdlb> Cycom: the black window bug has been replaced with a memory leak :>
<crdlb> but you'll only get it if you have very low videoram
<Cycom> crdlb: how low?
<bertodsera> how can I add a log to the log viewer? If I opnen the mysql.log from the System Log it says it's not a log file
<Cycom> crdlb: you're not doing much to inspire confidence here :)
<crdlb> 128MB is probably plenty
<Cycom> 64MB?
<bertodsera> samba works, though
<crdlb> might be a bit low :/
<crdlb> 32MB is definitely too low
<Cycom> crdlb: ah hell.  See, my card steals from regular memory and only has 64 onboard.
<crdlb> turbocache :<
<Cycom> crdlb: it CLAIMS to be a 256MB card, but...
<crdlb> I don't think the nvidia driver does a very good job of using the turbocache memory in this situation
<crdlb> but they may have improved
<Cycom> crdlb: what will the memory leak do?
<crdlb> compiz will appear to leak gobs of memory if the nvidia driver gets low on vram (it's really the nvidia libgl that leaks)
<Cycom> will it crash?
<Cycom> or just hog my ram?
<Cycom> I've got 2gb of regular memory...
<crdlb> the latter
<Cycom> screw it. I'll stick with the ATI :)
<Cycom> FOSS DRIVER WINS!
<Cycom> brb. reboot.
<Geforce88> please what is the command to remove the nvidia drivers ?
<beautifulsnow> idont know the command but you can go on Add/Remove , search for nvidia, the drivers will come up. uncheck the box and click ok :P
<beautifulsnow> i must reboot, see ya later :D
<tictac232434> Does anyone know how to fix the Vlc error with Intrepid where it opens auto and starts trying to play all files in a folder when u double click a folder?
<crdlb> Geforce88: try: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-\*
<crdlb> tictac232434: right click on a folder > properties > open with > "Open Folder"
<crdlb> the bug is that using "Open with other application" in the context menu sets the app as the default
<tictac232434> crdlb: does not work still opens
<tictac232434> crdlb: ty appreciate it
<peter771> ubuntu froze at boot when I left my usb mp3 player plugged in (tested and only freezes with mp3 player plugged in), the last line displayed on the screen of the boot process was "ACPI: Checking initramfs for custom DSDT"
<tictac232434> crdlb: I had to create a new folder
<mike-solidus> how do i get more themes for plasma and how do i get more dashboard apps
<Geforce88> ty crdlb
<Cycom> what's the 'correct' way to set up an external display with the FOSS radeon driver?
<crdlb> system > prefs > screen resolution
<pookmu> When I use Totem or VLC it breaks sound in FF. Someone told me here I need a Lib file I forgot which it was.
<pookmu> A reboot fixes sound in one or the other
<mike-solidus> amarok 2 in the repos for 8.10 yet?
<mike-solidus> or a package for k4b
<beautifulsnow> The ubuntuforums are down for maintnance, it's driving me crazy... :P Anyone know how to fix the bad static in sound?
<beautifulsnow> Haha I feel like such a dummy. *goes to Google Cache* :P
<Cycom> crdlb: yeah, when I connect the external and set it for above my current screen, it flips out, and looks like it's out of sync
<Cycom> just goes ballistic
<Cycom> on both displays.  Even my terminal is like that.
<g-hennux> hey folks, is it correct one of you said above that i'm not able to use the proprietary nvidia drivers in ibex with cards older than any.. "FX"?
<bsnider> g-hennux, what card do you have?
<g-hennux> "xfx geforce9800 gt"
<DaskreecH> !unichrome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unichrome
<DaskreecH> !via
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via
<DaskreecH> Dumb bot
<crdlb> g-hennux: that's a tiny bit newer than the FX series :)
<Geforce88> i hate chrome9 chipset
<bsnider> g-hennux, you won't have a problem
<Geforce88> yea, the 177.80 driver should work fine
<g-hennux> crdlb: ok. well then... i just installed the newest nvidia drivers from their website, and kdm won't start, in the log a useless (EE) line.
<g-hennux> wait a sec
<Cycom> crdlb: hey, when did that memory leak bug in nvidia show up? since alpha 4?
<crdlb> g-hennux: you should not have installed it from the website
<crdlb> Cycom: since 100.14.19
<Cycom> ??
<bsnider> g-hennux, use my howto thread whent he forums are back up http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5952369#post5952369
<g-hennux> crdlb, bsnider: ok, thanks
<Cycom> crdlb: when did that come out?  I'm using alpha 4 as a reference because it's the last time I ran nvidia in this thing
<crdlb> g-hennux: the correct way is to use system > admin > hardware drivers
<Cycom> crdlb: and if it already existed then, well, hell, it didn't cause a problem then
<crdlb> Cycom: a long time ago
<Cycom> crdlb: SWEET! then I'm golden.
<Cycom> Nvidia drivers had external monitor problems before, but supposedly they've been fixed
<Cycom> and the leak didn't happen then
<Cycom> so I think I'm safe!
<crdlb> since gutsy in fact
<g-hennux> crdlb: is there an equivalent to that in kde? don't find it
<crdlb> yes
<crdlb> the command should be jockey-kde
<crdlb> and it should be in the menu somewhere
<crdlb> you should probably uninstall the the nvidia.com driver before proceeding for a higher chance of success
<g-hennux> crdlb: hm, that program tells me "on this system, no proprietary drivers are used" and shows me two empty lists and a close button...
<crdlb> hmm, it may have been confused by the nvidia installer :/
 * wgrant notes that we don't have a packaging system so users go around installing critical system components from some random website.
<crdlb> you should also verify that you have the linux-generic package installed
<crdlb> but beyond that, I don't know anything about the new dkms stuff
<DaskreecH> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bsnider> g-hennux, please install the nvidia-glx-177 package
<bsnider> g-hennux, then run a command called: dkms status and tell me what it says
<g-hennux> bsnider: ok
<g-hennux> nvidia, 177.80, 2.6.27-7-generic,i686: installed (original_module exists)
<bsnider> good. now replace your xorg.conf with mine
<bsnider> run: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bsnider> my xorg.conf is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/57216/
<bsnider> then restart your computer and you'll have the nvidia driver
<g-hennux> bsnider: ok, that worked :-)
<bsnider> of course it worked
<g-hennux> but know: the second screen stays dark
<bsnider> the disappointing thing is that jockey isn't always working
<g-hennux> i didn't take *exactly* your config, but had the parts from my old config, where i had one screen LeftOf another, stay in there
<crdlb> bsnider: in cases where people haven't circumvented the ubuntu system with the nvidia.com driver?
<bsnider> crdlb, people don't always do what they should
<ozatomic> Jsut wondering if anyone is having trouble with gnome jsut showing a background after logging in
<crdlb> bsnider: then the people need to be fixed :)
<bsnider> crdlb, spoken like a true bolshevik
<ozatomic> KDE 4.1 loads fine its jsut gnome
<bsnider> ozatomic, in my expert opinion, you may have a gnome problem
<ozatomic> gnome worked fine before the update so could it be something wiht the update
<ozatomic> hmm
<ozatomic> i will jsut have to use KDE while i wait for updates
<bsnider> ozatomic, make a test user and log in to that gnome desktop to see if a plain one works
<Cycom> crdlb: Nvidia card in :)
<beautifulsnow> hey, isnt global menu applet included in intrepid?
<Cycom> a little over 30 minutes, that wasn't bad :)
<NodeRazor> Hi
<ozatomic> bsnider: i'll give that a try now
<NodeRazor> I have small problem with libasound > Depends: libasound2 (=1.0.17a-0ubuntu4) but 1.0.17a-0ubuntu5~fta1 is to be installed
<NodeRazor> Is there any way around this?
<bsnider> NodeRazor, and just where did you get that package?
<bsnider> NodeRazor, fta1?
<NodeRazor> well what I am trying to due is this >
<NodeRazor> gsopcast-0.4.0
<NodeRazor> I am trying to run ./configure to make the package.
<HockeyInJune> Is 8.10 done yet?
<NodeRazor> and it gives me this error =)
<NodeRazor> and I am not sure =)
<NodeRazor> why?
<NodeRazor> YES
<NodeRazor> Ubuntu 8.10 beta
<NodeRazor> just upgraded today from 8.10 alpha 6
<ozatomic> bsnider: jsut tried with blank user and same thing :(
<NodeRazor> I was wondering if there is already made deb for x64 > gsopcast
<HockeyInJune> If I install this now, will I be able to get the updates between now and the 30th via apt-get?
<bsnider> NodeRazor, a package that ends with fta1 didn't come from ubuntu's official repos. you may have a ppa account or something that's creating the conflict. check your sources.list file
<NodeRazor> It's strange I have this package > libasound2-dev 1.0.17aubuntu4, but it wont let me to install it.
<NodeRazor> just a sec.
<NodeRazor> bsnider, see > http://paste2.org/p/86373
<NodeRazor> I can see that I have the > http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu intrepid mai
<NodeRazor> n
<bsnider> comment line 39
<NodeRazor> will try to disable it and run the setup again now.
<NodeRazor> yeah
<NodeRazor> let me try
<NodeRazor> I forgot about that =) completely
<bsnider> apt is a double-edged sword
<NodeRazor> hmmm I have libasound2 1.0.17a-0ubuntu5~fta1 installed =(
<NodeRazor> can I remove that and reinstall the proper one?
<NodeRazor> well crap
<NodeRazor> it would remove bunch of packages =(
<NodeRazor> its only two weeks left, I don't wan't to bother and re-install my os now.
<NodeRazor> if I would remove it I would loose my sound completely right?
<NodeRazor> Does any one in here uses 8.10 beta?
<NodeRazor> that can give me there original sources.list file.
<bsnider> open synaptic, search for that package. look at its properties and select "force version" to go to the ubuntu version
<NodeRazor> well I dont have force version option
<NodeRazor> never mind =)
<NodeRazor> re-installing now.
<g-hennux> hm, super-sad; it seems as if it is not possible to have only one screen rotated in a twinview setup. butok,now this is super-ubuntu-unrelated :-)
<g-hennux> thanks for all your help!
<NodeRazor> wow that cool feature thanks bsnider
<NodeRazor> aaaa
<NodeRazor> now I lost my flash can't even watch youtube =(
<NodeRazor> what that package for flash again?
<bsnider> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<NodeRazor> !flash
<NodeRazor> lol
<NodeRazor> thanks
<NodeRazor> ok got it =)
<NodeRazor> thanks so much.
<NodeRazor> man this version of alsa sound is much louder O_O
<NodeRazor> AWSOME.
<NodeRazor> I never had my youtube videos that loud. wowwwwooowow
<NodeRazor> will try to compile the package now.
<NodeRazor> I have another error > make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<bsnider> there's probably a deb package somewhere for this program that you're trying to install
<NodeRazor> well I found an older one yes, for i386 I forced the install into x64.
<bsnider> did you try getdeb/net?
<NodeRazor> But this latest version is much better
<NodeRazor> will due now
<bsnider> what's the name of it?
<NodeRazor> sopcast
<NodeRazor> nothing
<bsnider> it sounds like miro to me
<NodeRazor> I am using this > http://linuxtoy.org/archives/gtk_sopcast.html
<NodeRazor> now
<NodeRazor> no
<NodeRazor> Its a streaming program
<NodeRazor> Miro does not stream, it only downloads it.
<bsnider> yeah, big difference there
<NodeRazor> exactly
<NodeRazor> I need to stream it.
<smil3y> NodeRazor>  what are you trying to stream
<NodeRazor> This is the one I am trying to compile now > http://code.google.com/p/gsopcast/
<NodeRazor> Russian tv channel > http://live.palmtv.ru/cgi-bin/index.cgi?Ch=5
<bsnider> there are two rpms here. you can use a program called alien to install those on ubuntu
<smil3y> vlc or mplayer doesnt work?
<NodeRazor> bottom line is I want to use gsopcast =)
<NodeRazor> well I use vlc and mplayer, but this program specificly for streaming online tv channels.
<smil3y> NodeRazor>  ahh, i see, i bet if i fed that to mythstream itd play lol
<NodeRazor> ;-)
<ali1234> NodeRazor: that url "just works" for me
<smil3y> NodeRazor>  you got a mythbox?
<ali1234> it's playing a testcard
<bsnider> NodeRazor, try using alien to install those two rpms
<NodeRazor> what this > fork.cc
<ali1234> ah it's flash
<NodeRazor> I get error from it
<smil3y> ali1234>  think its off the air, just checked too
<ali1234> about sopcast: it's not a video player, it just fetches the stream. it uses some kind of p2p system. you can use it with vlc because it opens a http server on localhost that passes the stream to whatever player you want
<NodeRazor> yes
<NodeRazor> aaa screw it lol
<NodeRazor> ;-)
<NodeRazor> I'll use the VLC instead.
<NodeRazor> at least I've reinstalled proper alsa lol
<ali1234> what i meant was you cant use vlc without also running sopcast at the same time
<smil3y> NodeRazor>  you have russian roots or friends wanting to watch
<ali1234> cos vlc doesnt support that protocol
<NodeRazor> After updates two days ago, my VLC player video opens in seperate screen then controls. Does any one have the same problem with VLC....
<ali1234> unless they added it recently
<NodeRazor> I've tried to fix it in preferences but it wont help, its something to due with x11 video output.
<smil3y> NodeRazor>  should be a setting under preferences or something like that to detach player or player window
<NodeRazor> yes
<NodeRazor> tried that
<NodeRazor> not working properly
<smil3y> NodeRazor>  ah
<danbh_intrepid> NodeRazor: yeah, I have the same problem
<NodeRazor> it used to work just fine two days ago.
<bsnider> NodeRazor, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728683
<NodeRazor> thanks bsnider will try
<bsnider> no. try not. do, or do not. there is no try.
<NodeRazor> "Integrate video in interface" > The option should of worked just fine with "Complete look with information area" video output integrated with gui.
<NodeRazor> but its not =)
<bsnider> in vlc?
<NodeRazor> after I've updated the x11, this happened.
<NodeRazor> YES
<NodeRazor> btw, I am using VLC 0.9.4
<NodeRazor> It's not a big deal, but kind of annoying.
<bsnider> i'm sure it will be fixed. there's no need to stat a riot
<NodeRazor> hehe yeah
<NodeRazor> you think re-install of vlc would fix this ?
<bsnider> noo
<MTecknology> hey - I'm having an issue with seamingly most apps. I give it input, but there's pretty much no reaction until I move the windows. like xterm of vbox. It looks like it froze, I move the window, it shows everything...
<MTecknology> is it known or not?
<|rt|> when doing a search using aptitude what does "A" indicate?
<danbh_intrepid> MTecknology: would you describe it as a refresh bug?
<smil3y> NodeRazor>  you know i wonder if the detached player is the default now, i just tried it using the same version and its detached for me as well
<MTecknology> danbh_intrepid: maybe... idk - it's in more than one app so maybe refresh with openbox?
<NodeRazor> I don't think so.
<danbh_intrepid> smil3y: no, its a bug.  because if you try to change the setting, it doesn't stick
<NodeRazor> Cuz, It was just fine 2 days ago.
<NodeRazor> Its something to due with X11 output.
<MTecknology> NodeRazor: on +1 a system can be perfect one day and unbootable the next ;)
<bsnider> the vlc nightly packages from videolan.org don't have this problem, so it's obviously a problem with ubuntu's package
<NodeRazor> oh plus "Show a controller in fullscreen" does not work now too.
<MTecknology> NodeRazor: any ideas if it's new or not?
<NodeRazor> lol NO
<MTecknology> no idea or just a no?
<NodeRazor> I am 95% confident in any alpha / beta release this days =)
<MTecknology> no
<MTecknology> oh - sorry, wrong person
<NodeRazor> what?
<smil3y> MTecknology>  yeah tell me about it, i had to delete all of gnome yesterday due to dependency issues after upgrade, re installed ubuntu-desktop and all is fine FOR NOW
<MTecknology> danbh_intrepid: any ideas if it's new or not?
<NodeRazor> any ideas if its new or not ? what the hell is this ?
<NodeRazor> what are you referring to?
<NodeRazor> ubuntu or vlc?
<danbh_intrepid> MTecknology: I thought I saw a bug having to do with compiz, and refresh rates
<danbh_intrepid> MTecknology: you have compiz?
<MTecknology> danbh_intrepid: not using compiz
<MTecknology> openbox only
<NodeRazor> Yeah, I am using compiz too so?
<MTecknology> was considering running some compiz on it
<MTecknology> I'll probably do a clean install after 8.10 release anyway since there's so many bug fixes for my hardware in the making
<MTecknology> maybe 9.04 will be my release :)
<NodeRazor> same here
<NodeRazor> I will due a clean install of 8.10
<danbh_intrepid> NodeRazor: bug 282582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282582 in vlc "[0.9.4] Integrated video interface" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282582
<NodeRazor> I've installed the alpha/beta releases of 8.10 because there is some nice features and bugfixes.
<NodeRazor> cool thanks
<NodeRazor> I am glad I am not the only one lol
<NodeRazor> this way it will get fixed faster
<NodeRazor> danbh_intrepid, this is exactly what I have =)
<NodeRazor> thanks.
<danbh_intrepid> np
<NodeRazor> but I don't see any way to fix this easily =)
<NodeRazor> will need to wait for the patch.
<bsnider> according to the vlc dev, embedded video out is disabled
<NodeRazor> so is there a way to fix this now?
<bsnider> no
<NodeRazor> ic
<NodeRazor> looks like > http://git.videolan.org/?p=vlc.git;a=commitdiff;h=9c26b8e2a04468aa4b4a158f072d760a991932db;hp=6124f9823a490a0291e2604cd579b2e0e6c2c42f
<NodeRazor> its something to due with qt4 it self.
<NodeRazor> what the package for qt4.3?
<NodeRazor> is it libqt...
<NodeRazor> libqt4-dev, ok nevermind
<NodeRazor> where is this file located ? > modules/gui/qt4/qt4.cpp
<NodeRazor> anyone?
<Cycom> ugh. anyone have any idea why when I set up twinview my panels go to my SECONDARY display instead of my primary?
<jack|Argon> I have *part* of intrepid ibex installed on my box, and I was wondering if maybe I could get some help
<jack|Argon> I know it's generally frowned upon, but I've pulled a few packages from intrepid to use in hardy, and they seem to be breaking things
<NodeRazor> Cycom, you can configure it so it would be the first one
<NodeRazor> Cycom, you use nvidia?
<jack|Argon> the point in question: xorg 7.4 no longer allows vt switching for some reason? Is this intentional, or a common bug, or... ?
<jack|Argon> any help is appreciated ;)
<MTecknology> I need opinions...
<wgrant> jack|Argon: You are entirely on your own if you decide to backport things so strangely.
<jack|Argon> wgrant: I figured so
<jack|Argon> wgrant: hoping maybe that this was something not caused by that...
<wgrant> Mine will sometimes magically switch back the first time I do it after a suspend..
<cwraig> hi all i am having trouble installing zomeminder its asking for a package called libfile-temp-perl that has been removed
<wgrant> But it will behave after that.
<Cycom> NodeRazor: yeah
<Cycom> NodeRazor: it IS configured to be the primary
<Cycom> NodeRazor: my panels still show up on the other one
<jack|Argon> wgrant: (almost) surprisingly, the things I pulled work very well in hardy (udev, hal, dbus, upstart, xserver-xorg)
<NodeRazor> Cycom, try using nvidia-glx-config
<NodeRazor> Cycom, check all the options.
<NodeRazor> Cycom, I remember that you need to restart...
<Cycom> NodeRazor: you mean nvidia-settings or nvidia-xconfig?
<NodeRazor> nvidia-settings
<jack|Argon> wgrant: hmm. I simply can't vt switch anymore. And xorg ignores my xorg.conf (and my custom trackpoint settings :( ), but I get the feeling X is moving away from that...
<NodeRazor> Cycom, try > gksudo nvidia-settings
<NodeRazor> otherwise you won't be able to save settings
<wgrant> jack|Argon: It won't ignore xorg.conf, but we remove InputDevice sections on upgrade now.
<wgrant> jack|Argon: We don't expose additional touchpad options through the GUI yet, but I'll be coding a full GUI up for Jaunty.
<NodeRazor> Cycom, I don't have the second screen now. But when I used it I am sure that this is possible ;)
<jack|Argon> wgrant: actually, trackpoint... my "custom config" was to make the third button turn the whole mouse int a scroll wheel.
<NodeRazor> .. to configure
<NodeRazor> Cycom, if not restart at least logoff
<NodeRazor> .......... x
<Cycom> uh...
<Cycom> crap
<cwraig> can someone please explain to me what this means https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mime-tools/+bug/282290 Does this mean that if i wait a day or so then the package will be installable?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282290 in mime-tools "Broken package: libmime-tools-perl" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DaskreecH> Anyone having issues with Gmail?
<DaskreecH> Gtalk
<bertodsera> DaskreecH: what do you mean?
<DaskreecH> I can't use Gtalk with kopete
<DaskreecH> it crashes it with no errors
<DaskreecH> Everythign connects
<DaskreecH> The log says everything is fine
<DaskreecH>  in 30 seconds it silently closes
<danbh_intrepid> i didnt think gtalk supported linux...
<DaskreecH> Protocol
<shirish> hi all, what is that utility/package/command which shows a package's installed version as well as a candidate version?
<danbh_intrepid> apt-cache policy package
<shirish> danbh_intrepid: thanx, always forget it, I knew it was one of the apt tools but this brain is fried ;)
<shirish> thanx, bbl
 * shirish out
<eternal_p> hey quick question...in 8.04, etc. I have the power button in the top right corner of my screen...with 8.10 I can only get it to the left of the volume control and it won't move farther right...
<bsnider> eternal_p, unlock the position of the volume button
<eternal_p> bsnider: ahh.... ty!
<BHSPitMonkey> and anything else in the way
<eternal_p> my last question, I need to edit /usr/bin/compiz to fix an error, but I need to get to line 340, which editor can add a line counter?
<BHSPitMonkey> it's pretty annoying when things rearrange themselves and you have to unlock everything and rearrance
<bsnider> eternal_p, gedit
<eternal_p> I think I'm good now...
<BHSPitMonkey> eternal_p, commandline app or GU?
<BHSPitMonkey> GUI*
<eternal_p> how do I add a line countery to gedit?
<eternal_p> counter*
<BHSPitMonkey> eternal_p, it's in the Settings
<bsnider> eternal_p, there's a "go to line" feature in the menus
<BHSPitMonkey> or Preferences, whatever it's called
<eternal_p> ah.there it is
<eternal_p> 2/2 :)
<eternal_p> have to say...8.10 is very nice, stable so far...and the 64-bit version (Y)
<Cycom> HAHAHAHAHAHA! OH MY GOD!
<Cycom> I've been having all this trouble getting my upper display to work
<Cycom> I think I may have found a bug in nvidia-settings
<Cycom> If I set my top screen to +200+0 and my bottom screen to +0+1024, gnome freaks out and panels don't work.
<Cycom> However, if I set the bottom screen to +0+1025, EVERYTHING WORKS!
<RAOF> A bug in nvidia-settings?  Who'd've thought! :/
<Cycom> RAOF: hey, it beats the one in the radeon drivers with the other video card.
<Cycom> RAOF: if I plugged in an external, my display went all cubist on me
<RAOF> Fun.
<Cycom> yeah not really...
<RAOF> My experience of System->Preferences->Screen Resolution (nouveau supports xrandr1.2 very nicely) has been uniformly positive.
<cwraig> how long would it take for a patch to be submitted through launchpad to come out as part of the repository? eg https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mime-tools/+bug/282290
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282290 in mime-tools "Broken package: libmime-tools-perl" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gustavold> I upgraded my ubuntu to intrepid, now sound is not working properly... anyone could help me?
<RAOF> Heh.  This is a perfect opportunity to use...
<RAOF> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gustavold> when I use skype I cant hear anything, when I open a movie whith xine it starts with volume 0. Even if I change the volume in xine and close it, when I open it again the volume is 0 back
<gustavold> s/whith/with/
<TheMuso> gustavold: In the skype sound preferences, what sound devices do you ahve available?
<TheMuso> and what xine frontend are you using?
<gustavold> in skype:
<gustavold> NVidia CK804
<gustavold> I'm using xine-ui
<TheMuso> ok are you using ubuntu, kubuntu, or xubuntu?
<gustavold> ubuntu
<TheMuso> Ok. Do you have pulseaudio running? To check, open up a terminal and run "ps aux | grep pulseaudio"
<gustavold> ps waux | grep -i pulseaudio
<gustavold> gustavo   6500  1.7  0.2  28980  5644 ?        Ssl  06:27  17:55 /usr/bin/pulseaudio -D --log-target=syslog
<gustavold> gustavo   6508  0.0  0.1   7528  2512 ?        S    06:27   0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<bsnider> TheMuso, you're luke yelavich right?
<TheMuso> bsnider: Yes.
<TheMuso> gustavold: Ok in the skype sound devices lists, there isn't a pulse option?
<gustavold> yes
<TheMuso> Ok choose that for both output and input, and see if skype works.
<gustavold> TheMuso: I think it worked
<TheMuso> gustavold: Ok try the test call to make sure both your mic and the speakers work.
<TheMuso> bsnider: What can I do for you?
<bsnider> TheMuso, any chance of pulse 9.13 making into your ppa?
<TheMuso> bsnider: Its there as of an hour or so ago.
<bsnider> TheMuso, oh, thanks. i thought you'd say you didn't have time.
<RAOF> I'll need to check skype + pulse again.  Last weekend skype would output through pulse but I didn't get any input.
<TheMuso> bsnider: At the time I thought so, but I've made time as I want to get some good testing for it.
<bsnider> TheMuso, what about alsa 1.0.18?
<TheMuso> RAOF: gah!
<gustavold> TheMuso: now mic is not working
<bsnider> gustavold, mic has to be a plughw device
<TheMuso> gustavold: right.
<TheMuso> bsnider: but if pulseaudio is running, surely pulse would block using that.
 * ajmitch wonders if TheMuso has any hair left after dealing with these sound issues
<TheMuso> bsnider: as for 1.0.18 or alsa, its too alte for intrepid, and to ensure 100% compatibility, you need alsa 1.0.18 or everything.
<RAOF> TheMuso: I didn't spend much time debugging.  It's possible that there was a simple fix that I just didn't check.
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Hair, yes. Patience with the whole stack, plus race conditions with GNOME startup, event sounds, and pulseaudio loading, not a chance.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Right.
<bsnider> TheMuso, pulse for all 3 in skype doesn't work. for sound in i use hw:intel,2
<TheMuso> bsnider: And that works alongside pulse?
<bsnider> sure does
<bsnider> as of your most recent updates to the 9.10 version anyway
<TheMuso> gustavold: Ok, for sound in, you need to select your actual sound card. Whic one to select, I am not sure, as there are probably two of them with slight differences in their description.
<TheMuso> bsnider: Right, thats better than nothing.
<TheMuso> At least sound output for several apps at once works.
<eternal_p> is it possible to do a bluetooth PAN connection to a WM device for internet, or just USB?
<gustavold> TheMuso: ok, now it is working both mic and speaker. Thank you :)
<gustavold> TheMuso: is there a mailing list where you discuss this stuff? I am programmer and I'm planning to start contributing to some open source project.
<TheMuso> gustavold: Not specifically what I was telling you about then, at least not that I know of.
<bsnider> gustavold, pulseaudio's "perfectsetup" page has advice for how to get skype working. that's what i used
<TheMuso> gustavold: As for xine, could you try and check whether xine is using pulseaudio? You can do so by running xine-ui, playing audio, and running the pavucontrol applicatino which you may have to install.
<gustavold> TheMuso: ok. It is because you are nice. It is good to have someone like it to discuss when you are starting with open source
<Hobbsee> cwraig: seeing as I happened to see it?  A couple o fhours.
 * TheMuso goes and installs xine-ui to do some of his own testing.
<bsnider> TheMuso, ever since a couple of days ago, all of my apps can use alsa as their sound driver and they still work fine, and can send to s/pdif. right now, this setup is perfect.
<TheMuso> bsnider: Great.
<TheMuso> bsnider: Thats because we have all alsa apps goign via pulseaudio whenever its running.
<TheMuso> going*
<bsnider> never worked this well in ubuntu before, even with all of the recommended hacks
<gustavold> TheMuso: yes, xine is using pulseaudio
<bsnider> or "fixes"
<TheMuso> gustavold: Just to be sure, it doesn't say ALSA in the description of the audio being played in pavucontrol?
<gustavold> xine: Audio Stream
<TheMuso> hrm ok, and you say the volume is always at 0 when you start it?
<gustavold> yes
<TheMuso> Ok. Have you tried deleting the .xine related files in your home directory and trying xine again?
<gustavold> I'll try
<gustavold> TheMuso: it didn't solve
<TheMuso> very very interesting.
<TheMuso> gustavold: interesting. I am testing with xine-ui here and it works fine for me without a problem.
<bsnider> if it sasy xine, then it's using pulse
<bsnider> this could be alsa's fault
<TheMuso> bsnider: Indeed.
<TheMuso> But if its using pulse natively, that doesn't make sense.
<bsnider> he should blow away his userland alsa files
<gustavold> oops, I think I said something wrong. I was seeing the Playback tab in pavucontrol
<gustavold> in the output devices it says alsa pcm on front: 0 (...) vida dma
<bsnider> the playback tab is the correct tab
<gustavold> =/
<bsnider> TheMuso, if alsa's main volume is at zero, pulse won't make any noise though
<TheMuso> bsnider: Oh right.
<TheMuso> gustavold: when you say the volume is 0, do you mean when you restart your system, or when you play using xine for the first time?
<TheMuso> c/
<gustavold> TheMuso: when I close the audio/video and open it again without restarting the system
<TheMuso> gustavold: Right, thats what I thought.
<TheMuso> gustavold: What about aplications like totem, audacious, vlc, or rhythmbox? Do they exhibit the same behavior?
<bsnider> i'd be shocked if pulse had anything to do with this
<gustavold> TheMuso: no
<TheMuso> gustavold: Right.
<TheMuso> I'm out of ideas for this one at the moment.
<gustavold> I tested with vlc and mplayer. They start with sound
<TheMuso> gustavold: ok.
<bsnider> gustavold, did you try uninstalling xine-ui, removing config files too, and then reinstalling it?
<Cycom> crdlb: you stll around?
<gustavold> bsnider: I can try
<bsnider> in fact i'd remove libxine too
<kuthux> !seen amrik
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<gustavold> bsnider: config files you mean ~/.xine ?
<bsnider> gustavold, no i mean the root config files
<gustavold> bsnider: do you know where is it?
<bsnider> are you using synaptic?
<gustavold> apt-get
<bsnider> open synaptic
<kuthux> dpkg -L
<bsnider> on the left, click "status" then "residual config"
<kuthux> dpkg -L whatever
<gustavold> bsnider: there is tons of packages there
<kuthux> dpkg -L xine-ui
<kuthux> it will show what file is where
<bsnider> those are residual files left behind from packages that aren't on your system anymore. you can remove them all
<fserve> will openoffice 3.0 be on intrepid final release?
<kuthux> so then apt-get purge
<bsnider> fserve, no
<fserve> : /
<bsnider> of course OOo 3 will be available for intrepid at some point
<unlink> what font viewer is used in intrepid? gfontview doesn't seem to be available
<gustavold> bsnider: remove xine-ui libxine1; removed ~/.xine; purged all residual configs; installed xine-ui again
<gustavold> problems still occurs
<gustavold> TheMuso: just for information, when I configure xine to use alsa it works fine, when I configure it to use pulseaudio the volume 0 problem is back
<shirish> hi all, anybody here using aptitude?
<TheMuso> gustavold: Very interesting indeed.
<TheMuso> gustavold: You might want to have a look at this page, http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib/+bugs and see if anybody has filed a similar issue, and if not, please file a bug.
<shirish> TheMuso: have you used aptitude?
<TheMuso> shirish: No.
<gustavold> TheMuso: ok
<goat|lappy> anyone know of any methods to save a setting for the autorun popup, for stuffs with a autorun.inf file?  i'd like to keep what i've got on my thumbdrive, but i'm annoyed with the autorun popup on this machine
<shirish> bbl guys
 * shirish out
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: did you try gxine, or?
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: gustavold was having a problem with xine-ui.
<TheMuso> gustavold: Could you try gxine and see if that makes a difference?
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: and for the record, I don't have the problem here, after trying to reproduce on two different machines, with two different sound cards.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: right
<gustavold> TheMuso: Hobbsee: gxine works fine
<Hobbsee> gustavold: right, so it was that bug.
<Hobbsee> which i've now lost
<kuthux> is there any independent sound equalizer? (not included to a media player ) to make my system sound better.
<TheMuso> Ah so its a frontend issue. Interesting.
<TheMuso> kuthux: What ubuntu variant are you using?
<kuthux> TheMuso: hardy
<TheMuso> kuthux: Ok, ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu? Which one?
<kuthux> TheMuso:  ubntu hardy
<TheMuso> right
<TheMuso> The only EQs I knwo of are those actually in media players.
<kuthux> so?
<TheMuso> know
<kuthux> i see
<TheMuso> there may be a gstreamer eq application or plugin, but I don't know of any. It all depends on the software you use for audio however.
<kuthux> i'll find out
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: the bug is surely filed against xine-ui? Or is it not?
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: ah, that may be it.  I knew gxine was affected, but a new upstream release fixed it
<Hobbsee> ahhhh...
<Hobbsee> ok, scratch that.
<bsnider> TheMuso, at first glance, pulse 9.13 appears fine. i tried running two alsa apps at the same time playing music and they both worked without issue
<bsnider> TheMuso, if there's a specific test you'd like me to run, i can try it
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-ui/+bug/231507
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231507 in xine-ui "Xine-UI defaults to sound volume to 0% in Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheMuso> bsnider: Do you happen to have more than one sound card/headset?
<bsnider> no
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: thanks
<TheMuso> bsnider: Ok then, thanks anyway. I'll isntall it locally here. Some users have reported issues switching between sound devices for audio playback etc.
<bsnider> TheMuso, i'm going to try network streaming between this and fedora 10's pulse tomorrow
<TheMuso> bsnider: ok sounds good.
<beautifulsnow> Anyone using global menu in intrepid?
<legend2440> when i do a clean install of intrepid. if i do   dpkg --get-selections >myselections  in hardy   to get a list of all installed packages. how do i use this list to install the same packages in intrepid? so i dont have to install them all individually
<frybye> Hi - do you know why in my system-managment|nvidia-x-sever-settings|refresh-freq. it says 74Hz but in settings|monitor-resoloution it says 51Hz - if I try to "save to config for the 75Mhz in Nvidia-x-server-settings it complains - "failed to parse to etc/x11/nvidia.conf ??
<frybye> the screen is useable - but I have the feeling it is really on 51Mhz - not good in the long-term...
<frybye> what would be the console command to check what the real settings are??
<outbri> frybye: vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf That is where your video settings are. You can run that command to edit the file.
<frybye> ok - hang on i will check...
<frybye> outbri - see http://paste.ubuntu.com/57285/ please??
<frybye> isnt this stuff now done by   nvidia.conf??
<RAOF> frybye: That's dynamic TwinView for you.
<frybye> bare in mind an update came an hour ago with a nvidia-settings-manager in it...
<RAOF> frybye: The nvidia driver deliberately lies about the refresh rate to X.
<RAOF> The real refresh rate is whatever nvidia-settings is reporting.
<frybye> and why does it not let me save the settings to nvidia.conf - why this "unable to parse..?"
<RAOF> Dunno.
<frybye> looks like an xorg.con dosent really get used at all or.. (excuse me I am pretty much still a noob...)
<frybye> xorg.conf i mean...
<frybye> this damned cheap wireless keyboard heheh
<frybye> is there some way to just enter a command line and get the real mhz running shown...?
<frybye> for screen-refresh rate I mean...?
<outbri> As RAOF said, you can get it from nvidia-settings
<frybye> in the nvidia settings manager it is at 75 mhz... so one assumes this is right .. hmmm
<frybye> ok - i am probably worrying my head about nothing here apparently.. heheh
<RAOF> Pretty much, yes.
<frybye> ok - thanks ...
<beautifulsnow> So nautilus is not in ubuntu-desktop now.. mmmm does it mean it's safe to uninstall it in ibex? *big grin* I'd love to get rid of it ;)
<reqqit> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitoutyet
<reqqit> ='(
<reqqit> beautifulsnow, I hate nautilus too
<reqqit> why do you hate it?
<beautifulsnow> reqqit, it comes out oct 30
<reqqit> And what are you using in place? gnome commander? thunar?
<reqqit> beautifulsnow, I know. I still want to ask, just to bide my time.
<beautifulsnow> reqqit,  i like both thunar and pcmanFM
<reqqit> I admit, I like thunar on the Acer ONE
<beautifulsnow> but the reason i want to get rid of nautilus is because of it managing the desktop
<reqqit> and, I hate Nautilus, because it is so buggy you cannot even copy files.
<beautifulsnow> that too :P
<reqqit> real bug, to do with system caret, drag and dropping, and whether the folder is a 'root' node on the current tree view. Plus, it is time dependant.... insane.
 * beautifulsnow wonders if desktop drag and drop works if she sets compiz to draw desktop background *tries*
<bertodsera> Hi! MySQL tools require a  libgtkmm2.0-dev lib, that seems to have become unavailable in recent distros :( Any idea of how to find it?
<bertodsera> it surely existed in gutsy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/uk/gutsy/libgtkmm2.0-dev
<dhng> I just installed intrepid and it borked my x session, how do I restore my previous settings?
<dhng> anyone awake in here?
<RAOF> Yes, of course.
<dhng> I upgraded to intrepid and it broke X.  I restored X to a previous config file, but when I log in, I only see my background image
<RAOF> What graphics card do you have?
<dhng> RAOF: Intel
<RAOF> You might have more luck simply removing your xorg.conf; You can move it out of the way (backing it up in the process) with "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup"
<dhng> I was able to start x with my restored config
<dhng> but all I get is just my background image
<dhng> nothing else appears when I log in
<dhng> I also get some crap about mismatched kernel
<RAOF> How did you upgrade?
<RAOF> It sounds like you've got some systemic problems.
<dhng> I did an upgrade from Ubuntu itself
<dhng> update-manager -d
<RAOF> As in, using update-manager?  Right.
<RAOF> No errors during the upgrade?
<dhng> a ton of errors, having to do with the virtual machines and with installing the new kernel
<compu73rg33k> I'm trying to get my scanner to work .I have a Canon MP310, and it worked perfectly with the Canon MP180 drivers in 8.04. I've upgraded to 8.10 already and xsane doesn't autodetect the scanner. I ran sane-find-scanner and I got a result: found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9, product=0x1728) at libusb:001:006 but running scanimage -L says No scanners were identified
<RAOF> dhng: Hm.  Someone might be interested in the log; there's obviously something seriously wrong somewhere.
<dhng> RAOF: the install log? how do I get it?
<RAOF> It's probably sitting in /var/log somewhere.
<RAOF> I'm not going to be around to troubleshoot further
<RAOF> Someone should be able to pick up where I left off.
<dhng> RAOF: when I'm shown an empty screen with just my background image, is there a shortcut I can use to run an app?
<dhng> RAOF: Ctrl+Alt+Del seems to invoke the system manager
<tta> Any clues or info abotu tools to replace displayconfig-gtk
<tta> in x/u/buntu
<crdlb> tta: what do you need it for?
<crdlb> X is going in the direction of not needing the xorg.conf for anything
<tta> basic users are asking it in Finnish forums..
<tta> X doesn't always get it right
<tta> xorg.conf can manually be edited, i meant the end users, who dont want to touch CLI
<crdlb> what specifically is X getting wrong?
<tta> I'm having no problems :) Im just asking for number of concerned people, about missing grapchical tool to set monitor/resolution properties
<tta> sorry for typos and such, not an native language :)
<crdlb> nvidia-settings can do everything for nvidia, and all the other drivers support XRandR 1.2 (not mentioning fglrx here since it doesn't work ...)
<tta> you mean, we have to xrandr, in cli ? for opensource drivers
<crdlb> no
<crdlb> you're confusing the xrandr command with the thing for which it is a client
<crdlb> there's a GUI at System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<tta> probably :)
<tta> how about situation, where card is detected right, it doesnt give right resolution?
<tta> sorry, isn't detected right
<crdlb> you file a bug :>
<tta> so all we have to to, is hope that every card gets detected right? and monitors?
<crdlb> yes
<tta> :)
<tta> that's gonna be hard to believe for some users
<tta> but thanks for your time :)
<shirish> hi all, does somebody know how to set a default editor in user environment?
<Omar87> How do install Compiz special desktop effects on Intrepid Ibex?
<shirish> Omar87: see what the results are for "aptitude search compiz"
<crdlb> Omar87: just like in hardy, gutsy, and feisty, it's already installed :)
<shirish> Omar87: install all those packages that have p  "somepackage name" if you want more
<crdlb> go to system > preferences > appearances > visual effects as usual
<shirish> crdlb: know how I can export the value for editor for the user environment?
<crdlb> and to access advanced configuration, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<crdlb> shirish: I have no idea what that means
<shirish> crdlb: man environ
<Omar87> shirish: Yeah, but I remember there being an application to control them.
<crdlb> you mean $EDITOR ?
<shirish> crdlb: yup, I think that one it is.
<Omar87> shirish: ya know, the cube and the other stuff..
<crdlb> erm, ~/.bashrc ?
<crdlb> Omar87: yes, that's compizconfig-settings-manager
<shirish> crdlb: I think that would have to do for now, but how or what I should put there, to put default editor as /usr/bin/somepackage
<crdlb> export EDITOR=/usr/bin/somepackage ?
<EruditeHermit> hey, did they get rid of the hibernate option or is that only for the Live CD?
<crdlb> EruditeHermit: my understanding is that you now can choose between hibernate and suspend to ram
<crdlb> and that choice will be used when you hit suspend
<shirish> crdlb: thanx, that's what actually is also mentioned in the man environ , it was just which shell, most probably we are using sh for shell
<crdlb> ubuntu still uses bash as the interactive shell
<shirish> crdlb: thank you, bbl :)
 * shirish out
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, is there something new in intrepid that might be resetting the capture volume of my soundcard and muting it?
<EruditeHermit> crdlb: where do you choose?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> forget it, it's skype... but I disabled the "allow skype to change mixer settings" checkbox. May it be pulseaudio clients in general?
<crdlb> EruditeHermit: the default interactive shell?
<EruditeHermit> crdlb: no, the suspend type
<crdlb> EruditeHermit: in gnome-power-manager's options I think
<EruditeHermit> ok
<EruditeHermit> I'll look for it on next test
<EruditeHermit> seems like there are still a lot of changes being made to intrepid
<EruditeHermit> more than were made during the final few weeks for hardy
<EruditeHermit> or am I just remembering wrong
<crdlb> naturally, hardy is an LTS :)
<EruditeHermit> yeah but with this many changes daily, it makes you wonder if they will be ready in time
<EruditeHermit> probably won't be as good as hardy in terms of polish
<EruditeHermit> but then again hardy was LTS
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's not skype. My system crashed so I repeat the question in case somebody replied in the meantime: is there some new component in intrepid that might be resetting my sound capture to "mute" continuously? I enable it in the mixer but I find it disabled again when I close and reopen the mixer.
<danage> is a distro-upgrade out of hardy safe at the moment?
<scizzo-> danage: read the topic
<danage> scizzo-: ...
<danage> thanks for your help
<scizzo-> danage: Ibex is still beta
<scizzo-> danage: it _might_ break your system
<danage> sometimes people involved in the development process know of obvious breakage. thus my question
<scizzo-> danage: well there is some notes about the breakage on the site
<scizzo-> danage: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<petererer> hmm, i ought to see if there are bug reports for all my problems in intrepid :o
<danage> thanks scizzo-
<danage> the network manager issue seems to call for a complete reinstall
<petererer> a reinstall? why's what?
<danage> it says it will not work with static network configuration
<danage> which i think i do not have, but still
<petererer> it also suggests a workaround
<petererer> that's hardly reinstall-time.
<linny> after the grub screen where the spash should be it keeps going to verbose mode and in the list it says loading hardware drivers........... iTCO_wdt failed to reset no reboot flag, reboot disabled by hardware . any idea what that means ?
<zyrorl> i've got an issue where when i boot up my laptop will some times start beeping really loudly after the kernel loads
<linny> zyrorl: doe sit display any errors ?
<linny> deos
<linny> lol its too early lol
<linny> does
<zyrorl> no errors
<zyrorl> just beeps constantly.. doesnt go away until i shutdown, but it boots normally
<zyrorl> its really irritating
<zyrorl> i think its the soundsystem or something locked up
<gnomefreak> memory type beep?
<zyrorl> if it was a memory type beep it'd hang on POST
<zyrorl> its a long continuous beep
<zyrorl> only happens on intrepid
<zyrorl> no issues like that on hardy
<zyrorl> does it like 3-4 times out of every 10 boots
<ozatomic> does this sound right to anyone. Just booted up laptop with 8.10, and it locked up during load, reboot load .24 kernal instead boots fine, reboot into .27 kernal loads fine but no wireless, reboot load .27 kernal again and wireless is found :S
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: what version of network-manager?
<danage> petererer: thanks
<danage> i will go update then, i guess
<ozatomic> gnomefreak: 0.7
<danage> gotza backup first tho
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: i need the full version < see apt-cache policy network-manager>
<ozatomic> gnomefreak: 0.7~~svn20081008t224042-0ubuntu3
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: did it happen on *ubuntu2
<linny> iTCO_wdt: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware anyone any idea what this error means ?
<ozatomic> if ubuntu2 was in 8.04 then no
<gnomefreak> im waiting for a reply from the maintainer atm
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: it was in intrepid
<ozatomic> arh well i only went to intrepid today
<gnomefreak> 0.7~~svn20081008t224042-0ubuntu2
<ozatomic> i havn't tried 0.7~~svn20081008t224042-0ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: im guessing you havent seen errors?
<ozatomic> nope havn't really gone looking for the problem i jsut cracked it and rebooted
<ozatomic> and just asking i here in case anyone else had problem
<ozatomic> want me to pastebin anything
<ozatomic> gnome doens't work either
<ozatomic> jsut small little things
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> gnome doesnt work?
<ozatomic> nope have to boot into kde
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: define doesnt work
<gnomefreak> how far does it get?
<ozatomic> type u/p in gdm and then it goes to a yellow wallpaper screen with mouse and sits there
<ozatomic> have to gdm restart to get back to login adn then goto kde
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: wha happens if you try to install ubuntu-desktop?
<ozatomic> already installed
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: is this fresh install or upgrade?
<ozatomic> upgrade
<ozatomic> had uptodate 8.04 beforehand
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: what version of network-manager-kde do you have (the full version)
 * gnomefreak doesnt see anything wrong with gnome here
<ozatomic> 1:0.7svn864988-0ubuntu1
<ozatomic> it might be my stupid laptop
<ozatomic> dell 640m always have bug reports for things
<ozatomic> if i logout and try adn load gnome again si tehre a log file i should pastebin?
<linny> well im sorry back to hardy it is for me :)
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: should be if you give me a few i can locate it. i would also like to see the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<ozatomic> np give me a min
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: also see if anything is in  wpa_supplicant.log
<NET||abuse> weird syncing issues on firefox/opera, must try on opera also, must be a compiz bug.
 * gnomefreak wonders why cat is looking for dir. 
<NET||abuse> anyone else have it not update the display when you scroll?
<NET||abuse> untill you click the page
<hg87> hello
<NET||abuse> link rollovers appear in space untill you click on the page somewhere then it updates the view
<gnomefreak> NET||abuse: that isnt a browser issue by the sounds of it
<gnomefreak> opera and ff have nothing in common
<NET||abuse> and the tab selection in pidgin here, switching chat rooms in the conversation window, it doesn't update them when i switch untill i click on the window somewhere else
<NET||abuse> so control tab and i switch from #django to #ubuntu+1 then the tab still says i'm on #django
<gnomefreak> NET||abuse: compiz maybe or maybe 3d drivers?
<NET||abuse> but the conversation is #ubuntu+1, doesn't update the tab highlight
<NET||abuse> and general other text weirdness
<NET||abuse> yeh, i'd say so..
<NET||abuse> nvidia nvs 290 card
<gnomefreak> NET||abuse: that depends on the client you use but im guessing ita a gui client
<NET||abuse> client?
<hg87> i've a strange problem with a new installation of kubuntu 8.10 beta. the network interface isn't working like it should, or is security.ubuntu.com down?
<hg87> was a firewall or stuff like that included in kubuntu 8.10 beta?
<gnomefreak> try disabling compiz see if it gets better.
<NET||abuse> gnomefreak: i'm pretty certain it will :) but i LIKE compiz :(
<NET||abuse> quick way to check the nvidia driver i'm using?
<ozatomic> gnomefreak: http://ozatomic.pastebin.com
<ozatomic> all the files except wpa are in there
<gnomefreak> NET||abuse: than you have one part of reason, but using firefox and compiz i dont see that issue
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: thanks
<NET||abuse> fair nuff :)
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: can you give me the exact link please
<gnomefreak> it should have numbers after .com/
<gnomefreak> wait a min
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: i got it
<ozatomic> all 5 of them are from dist-upgrade
<arkygeek> hi everyone
<arkygeek> attempting to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.1
<arkygeek> yikes!  errored out finally, and now I am in dependancy he!!
<arkygeek> apt-get -f install  doesn't help, aptitude doesn't help.... any suggestions?  i know as soon as i reboot everything is going to stop working... it made it to about 48% installing i think
<arkygeek> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (1) on libc6
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: gnome has given you issues every since upgrade or did this just start?
<ozatomic> since upgrade
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: error would be helpful
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: thanks im still looking
<arkygeek> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the m4 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<arkygeek> gnomefreak: two ^^^
<ozatomic> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: does it tell you what file? what are you doing to make it fail? upgrade from hardy or normal daily upgrades?
<arkygeek> gnomefreak: full dist-upgrade from 8.04 to 8.1
<arkygeek> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed.
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: what version of libpoppler-glib2 do you have installed
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: nevermind seems names have changed
<ozatomic> k
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: please try running sudo apt-get -f install    just how i typed it no package name
<ozatomic> no packages to isntall
<ozatomic> could my mirror be behind?
<gnomefreak> not likely
<gnomefreak> seince you have same versions as me
<gnomefreak> im not seeing anything wrong in your logs
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: can you please either file a bug and attach all files in /var/log/dist-upgrade please or pastebin the contents of the files
<arkygeek> gnomefreak: sure
<ozatomic> strange isn't ti
<ozatomic> has to be somethign to do with compatablitity with lappy then
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: im not sure why gnome isnt loading, i have seen it happen before but i cant remember the cause
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: while trying to load gnome can you switch to TTY1 (ctrl F1)
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: doe it give errors
<gnomefreak> does
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: ozatomic ill be right back
<ozatomic> i could switch to tty6
<ozatomic> i didn't try 1
<arkygeek> gnomefreak: whats easiest way to pastebin the files?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gnomefreak> or use pastebinit :)
<arkygeek> k
<arkygeek> i cant install pastebininit :-(
<gnomefreak> does synaptic work by chance?
<gnomefreak> opps i forgot to leave be back in a few
<ozatomic> gnomefreak: when u get back should i be tring tty1 or should tty6 give me the same results
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: TTY1
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: ozatomic do either of you use non-official repos?
<arkygeek> yes
<arkygeek> i did but they are all commented out
<arkygeek> b4 the upgrade process began
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: do you remember what you installed from them?
<ozatomic> nope
<ozatomic> only got he oficail optus one
<arkygeek> hrmmm
<ozatomic> he = the
<arkygeek> codecs
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: thats it?
<arkygeek> qgis
<arkygeek> looking at sources.list to see if i remember
<arkygeek> oh
<sandyeggoboy> hello, installed ibex beta, wont boot unless i press cntl-alt keys....
<arkygeek> maybe compiz stuff way back when
<ozatomic> hmmm
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: apt-cache policy compiz-core
<ozatomic> let me boot in gnome and see tty1
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: i need just the installed version
<arkygeek> http://rafb.net/p/qOvHg234.html
<ozatomic> gnomefreak: i jsut went to tty1
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: dont see how that would break apt. what does aptitude say when you try to install something?
<ozatomic> all i see is
 * arkygeek thinks this is going to be a big big problem 
<ozatomic> starting up ...          Loading, please wait...     19+0 records in      19+0 records out
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: big problem == deb http://debian.gfoss.it/ lenny main
<ozatomic> kinit: name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by/uuid/<LONG NUMBER HERE> = dev(8,6)
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: debian binaries can break system
<arkygeek> http://rafb.net/p/oPAurA50.html
<ozatomic> kinit: tring to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/<big number here>
<ozatomic> kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot....
<arkygeek> that was for some gis software
<ozatomic> and thats it
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: do the upgrade that aptitude wants you to
<sandyeggoboy> ozatomic, thats exactly what i get too
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: sandyeggoboy one file a bug the other comment with those errors and describe the issue. both of you need to add your info on that
<ozatomic> sorry gnomefreak can u repeat that doesn't make sense?
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: dont use debian repos on Ubuntu please, the binaries are not all compatible lenny's version of some packages maybe higher, depends maybe different and so on
<arkygeek> http://rafb.net/p/nyIkhj47.html
<gnomefreak> ozatomic: file a bug with all info you have about problem
<ozatomic> ok
<arkygeek> gnomefreak: ok.  sounds like good advice
<ozatomic> thanks for the help gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: what version of m4 do you have?
<arkygeek> 1.4.10
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: please remove that package
<arkygeek> http://rafb.net/p/CztpBj43.html
<arkygeek> shall i --force it?
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: hint: remove autoconf2.13
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: it needs to be removed so we can contiue with upgrade
<arkygeek> http://rafb.net/p/p3SvFP96.html
<arkygeek> i really boofed things up diodnt i
 * arkygeek looks at his fingers.... 
<arkygeek> gnomefreak: hope you don't mind all the pastes
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: no not atm
 * arkygeek thanks gnomefreak for his time
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: im betting its what you installed from lenny repo and unless you know every package that you installed or upgraded you can spend many hours chrcking
<arkygeek> wow
<arkygeek> where do i start?
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: what happens if you try sudo aptitude upgrade libc6?
<ozatomic> arkygeek: what u runing intrepid on?
<arkygeek> ozatomic: imac 24" (white one with nvidia)
<arkygeek> $ sudo aptitude upgrade libc6
<arkygeek> W: The "upgrade" command is deprecated; use "safe-upgrade" instead.
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: ok use safe-upgrade libc6 using aptitude
<arkygeek> $ sudo aptitude safe-upgrade libc6
<arkygeek> E: The safe-upgrade command takes no arguments
<arkygeek> and apt-get upgrade want -f because of unmet dependancies
<gnomefreak> ah ha
<arkygeek> ?
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: but you get m4 error using apt-get?
<arkygeek> ummm
<arkygeek> i think so
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: try sudo apt-get -f install and pastebin it
<arkygeek> http://rafb.net/p/vzpcw352.html
<arkygeek> oops pasted it 2x  sorry
<gnomefreak> yep i figured that
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: apt-cache policy libc6
<arkygeek> http://rafb.net/p/kNm9mo60.html   <--- dpkg -a --configure
<arkygeek> http://rafb.net/p/IGDC6Y12.html
<arkygeek> oops  missed a couple of lines.   http://rafb.net/p/kRiEt034.html    <cache
<gnomefreak> didnt need the command on that one
<arkygeek> :P k
 * arkygeek thinks he broke it good this time
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: try using update-manager -d
<arkygeek> heh.   nope
<arkygeek> http://rafb.net/p/7V2oOH46.html
<gnomefreak> yep
<arkygeek> am i screwed? :s
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: install it from ISO
<arkygeek> yikes
<arkygeek> will i be able to keep everything?
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: somewhere some how *libc broke
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: keep everything?
<arkygeek> will i lose all my software, data, etc
<arkygeek> or is the migration feature good...
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: software yes. arkygeek save what you want from home dir. but you dont want the packages nor the config files
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: or install would be useless
<gnomefreak> arkygeek: also gutsy repos shouldnt be used  (the PPA's) most everyone has intrepid PPA repos
<gnomefreak> ill be back i need to restart
<arkygeek> k
 * arkygeek hopes k3b isnt broken
<arkygeek> heh - i cant eject my cd
<jeremiah> Does anyone know if there are any known issues with the gpg keys and current intrepid repos?
<jeremiah> I am getting warnings from aptitude when I run safe-update
<arkygeek> jeremiah: not sure
<jeremiah> I will paste the errors I get if that is okay, it is from the Swedish ubuntu servers.
<arkygeek> !paste jeremiah
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste jeremiah
<arkygeek> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jeremiah> Will do
<jeremiah> At this URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57392/
<jeremiah> I get this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57394/plain/
<jeremiah> Which makes me nervous when I am updating from Ubuntu security repos.
<peter771> the latest pulseaudio update appears to have messed up sound output for a few apps, is it possible to downgrade back to 0.9.12?
<jeremiah> Someone correct me if I am wrong but you may need to either pin it or change your apt/sources.list back to hardy.
<Ayabara> anyone using dual screen in kde with two different resolutions?
<Ayabara> can't quite get this to work the way I want..
<scatty_> hi, i upgraded to the beta version on my notebook and have now no option for hibernate or standby in the new shutdownmenu. is there any known bug i couldnt find?
<scatty_> or is it just my missing knowledge in configuration...
<joakim> problem: when plugging in a USB gamepad and pressing a button the system logs out. How strange is that?
<joakim> I tried two different gamepads and they both had the same effect
<jeremiah> scatty_: If you upgraded to Intrepid then I think you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<W8TAH> should problems with compiz / kde come here for 8.10 or should they go to the compiz room?
<scatty_> jeremiah: isnt that #ubuntu+1??
<Hobbsee> jeremiah: this *is* #ubuntu+1.
<scatty_> Hobbsee: thanks :)
 * Hobbsee hands jeremiah a large drink.
<jeremiah> sheesh, I need it!
<jeremiah> :)
<scatty_> well, maybe one of you have an idea to my problem :)
<Hobbsee> scatty_: what video card do you have?
<zyrorl> oh thank god, i found out what was causing this annoying reallky really loud noise when i boot up like one out of every 3 boots
<zyrorl> lots of people are reporting the same
<zyrorl> usplash is fubar..
<W8TAH> just started compiz on my laptop got this result  http://pastebin.ca/1226762
<W8TAH> any and all help most welcome
<scatty_> its an integrated (intel chipset) i think GM8xx
<zyrorl> unbareable sound so loud.
<Hobbsee> scatty_: oh, you only get log out or switch user?
<scatty_> yes
<scatty_> and shutdown
<Hobbsee> scatty_: with a little green man, or?
<scatty_> oh, restart i get too
<scatty_> no, on the userswitch buton
<Hobbsee> ohhhhh
<scatty_> i guess the green man has only the two options anymore
<Hobbsee> yeah.  add the "shut down" panel applet
<Hobbsee> the default green man got a button that gets pressed to switch it over to the shut down panel thing, but the user switcher wouldnt have.
<zyrorl> the green man button is the most useless button ever.
<Hobbsee> zyrorl: it used to be useful
<zyrorl> i removed it and added shutdown applet
<zyrorl> yeah
<zyrorl> used to.. was the operative word
<scatty_> oh ok...i see
<zyrorl> also when you press the power button now it shows log out or switch user
<zyrorl> instead of shutdown/restart etc
<zyrorl> (which is really annoying)
<zyrorl> anyone know how ot change that?
<Hobbsee> zyrorl: yeah, i never agreed with the making gnome simpler approach there
<Hobbsee> don't think you can, short of adding both applets
<arkygeek> hi
<scatty_> thanks :) i think i will give the new button a try :)
<zyrorl> does anyone know why ekiga 3 wasnt included with intrepid
<zyrorl> and what ever happened to the fabled task applet?
<zyrorl> they supposedly were meant to come with the latest version of gnome?
<Hobbsee> zyrorl: no one had actually made a working package of it,t hat was buildable, and they hadn't been providing testing snapshots, like the rest of it.
<arkygeek> i tried an upgrade, it broke libc6 and gnomemaster suggested iso install.... i burnt the cde..... question is, do i need to reboot it as live or can i do it somehow from my currently running session?
<zyrorl> ekiga has one?
<Hobbsee> so it was untested code, and required lots of other stuff, released all at the last minute
<zyrorl> oh ok
<Hobbsee> zyrorl: one that will build on a debian system?  Unfortunatley, no it didn't.
<Hobbsee> arkygeek: you'll need to reboot it
<zyrorl> dunno they seem to have it in snapshots dont they?
<arkygeek> Hobbsee: yeah i kinda thought maybe.
<blankthemuffin> It's annoying mono 2.0 didn't make it in either.
 * arkygeek hates doing this... I have a triple boot system going (iMac)
<blankthemuffin> But understandable.
<arkygeek> Hobbsee: will i have to re-create my dev environment and recompile all of my software?
<zyrorl> indeed
<Hobbsee> arkygeek: probably, yes.
<arkygeek> heh.... well, I guess I know what I will be doing for the next 3 days :P
<arkygeek> what a bummer... oh well
 * arkygeek should know better than to mess around like this on his production box
<mnabil_work> guys , anyone paste me the repo of interpid
<Hobbsee> mnabil_work: if you have to ask that, you *probably* shouldn't be running it.
<arkygeek> heh
<arkygeek> :P
<mnabil_work> :)
<mnabil_work> shit
<mnabil_work> thanks alot
<arkygeek> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<ikonia> mnabil_work: try to keep the language under control please
<mnabil_work> :D
<mnabil_work> okay
<pbor> hey guys, my mouse scroll wheel stopped working in intrepid, does anyone have any suggestion for debugging it?
<Ayabara> when I try to start a new application I get: Maximum number of clients reached
<Ayabara> any workarounds for this, or do I have to restart X?
<arkygeek> wish me luck.  about to reboot to the live disk..... :s
<linny> ibex cant seem to see my cddvd drives could someone offer assistance pls
<arkygeek> Hobbsee: hi.  should it  take a l o o o n g g g time to remove conflicting os files?
<andresmh> i'm trying to figure out how to speed up boot time, i ran bootchart and i got this http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3290/2940771427_66cd43edf5_o.png
<andresmh> any tips on what to could be optimized?
<arkygeek> removing conflicting operating system files is still at 0% after about 15 minutes
<arkygeek> there it goes... gee that took a long time
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek if you are able to upgrade at all, it must mean they've been bug fixing the past day or two
<arkygeek> danbh_intrepid: i had to reinstall... upgrade was a huge no-go... i backed up my ~ and am going for it off the live cd
<arkygeek> i wonder if i should have just formatted it....
<arkygeek> hmm
<danbh_intrepid> yes, I think you should have
<danbh_intrepid> do you know how to make a separate /home partition?
<arkygeek> danbh_intrepid: I am not able to do that on my machine unfortunately :-(
<danbh_intrepid> why not?
<nhorning> Hey there
<arkygeek> danbh_intrepid: I have a triple boot system set up on an imac
<nhorning> so um
<nhorning> How do I fix my sound?
<arkygeek> i even have to make a perm file on the one partition for the swap
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek do imacs have a limit on the number of partitions?
<nhorning> It was working before a few updates
<arkygeek> not if you use their journalling system
<arkygeek> but yes... 4
<danbh_intrepid> no extended partitions??
<arkygeek> only their own
<arkygeek> i set it up so long ago i forget the details...
<arkygeek> but this is the only way for triple boot unfortunately
<nhorning> Is pulse broken in intrepid?
<nhorning> atm?
<arkygeek> i used to set it up like that on my 'pc' before i made the move to mac
<danbh_intrepid> It might just be the imac partitioner, kinda like the way the windows NT/2000/XP refuses to format drives in fat32
<arkygeek> nhorning: atm == at the moment
<arkygeek> oh
<nhorning> yeah
<arkygeek> haha  i see... sorry
<danbh_intrepid> nhorning: its working for me, here try this:  pkillall pulseaudio && pulseaudio -D
<arkygeek> i thought you were asking what atm was lol
<nhorning> no process killed
<danbh_intrepid> nhorning: how do you know?
<nhorning> it just told me that
<danbh_intrepid> well, did pulseaudio start alright?
<nhorning> how would I know?
<nhorning> nothing happened at the propt
<danbh_intrepid> ps -e | grep pulse
<nhorning> that last thing did nothing
<nhorning> that I saw
<danbh_intrepid> try just pulseaudio
<nhorning> failed to find original dlopen loader
<danbh_intrepid> does it stay running?
<nhorning> well it spit back a bunch of errors
<nhorning> but I don't see any evidence it's running
<danbh_intrepid> ah, the errors
<nhorning> ok
<nhorning> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<nhorning> W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted
<nhorning> W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted
<nhorning> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
<nhorning> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
<danbh_intrepid> I always get the first one, failed to open dlopen whatever, but then it runs.  Those erros are whats happening
<arkygeek> nhorning: !paste
<arkygeek> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<danbh_intrepid> nhorning: try this command to reinstall the defaults for your system!  sudo apt-get install (k|x)ubuntu-desktop^             and dont forget the ^
<danbh_intrepid> anyway, brb, time to watch redvsblue!!!!@!@!@!!@
<nhorning> syntax error near unexpected token '('
<nhorning> oh
<nhorning> ups
<nhorning> err oops
<nhorning> I'm on idiot...
<andresmh> every time I open a new window, for like half a second the new window looks like when a TV is not getting signal. Any ideas why this is happening?
<nhorning> ok, now it's going
<nhorning> well, the process anyway
<arkygeek> andresmh: nvidia card?
<andresmh> arkygeek: i am not sure, lspci says:
<andresmh> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<arkygeek> sorry no idea then
<arkygeek> (try adjusting your antenna??? )
<arkygeek> hehe
<andresmh> arkygeek haha
<andresmh> it's not a big deal, it's just a bit annoying
<andresmh> by the way, i am still not able to get my mic to work on intrepid arkygeek, any tips on where I should look for help?
<arkygeek> what kind of machine
<andresmh> thinkpad x300
<andresmh>  sound card is Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family)
<andresmh> is there a website where I can see if the card is supported?
<arkygeek> here i guess.  try the forums
<arkygeek> ?
<danbh_intrepid> andresmh: I had to open up the volume control and play with the gazillione options that I found to get my mic working
<andresmh> danbh_intrepid: do you have x300 too?
<danbh_intrepid> nhorning: any progress?
<danbh_intrepid> andresmh: no
<andresmh> arkygeek: do you mean ubuntuforums.org ?
<arkygeek> now the progress here has been stalled at 95% "installed mouseemu"   urfff
<arkygeek> andresmh: yeah
<andresmh> the thing with the forums is that I often find posts from like 4 months ago and I am not sure if I should follow those people's suggestions given that I am using Intrepid with the latest kernel, etc
<andresmh> for example, i found this person reporting problems/solutions for ALSA on the same sonund card 82801H: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=747054
 * arkygeek wonders how long he should wait with the progress at 95% before terminating and starting over....
<gorgapor> seahorse asks me for my master password, but i never set one up. how do I reset the password? can I delete some configuration file?
<arkygeek> gorgapor: if you MUST then you can sudo su -    then passwd
<arkygeek> I think
<arkygeek> :P
<arkygeek> iirc
<gorgapor> huh? no not my root password. my seahorse keyring password
<arkygeek> oh lol heh
<gorgapor> there should never be a root password set up, that's why we use sudo
<Chousuke> gorgapor: check if there's a ~/.seahorse
<arkygeek> gorgapor: thats why I said if you MUST
<Chousuke> or something
<arkygeek> sudo updatedb && locate seahorse|grep cfg
<arkygeek> or something like that
<gorgapor> nope, closest i found was .gconf/apps/seahorse
<arkygeek> see what locate seahorse   gives you
<arkygeek> without filtering it...
 * arkygeek thinks something has gone horribly wrong.  20 minutes at 95%   ...... anyone else see this happen ???
<Chousuke> gorgapor: deleting that didn't reset the master password?
<Chousuke> ... hmm, well I guess that makes sense.
<gorgapor> i haven't tried yet, but i will
<arkygeek> what is ubiquity?  it is taking 100% of my cpu
<Chousuke> it's the ubuntu installer
<arkygeek> Chousuke: so i think i should kill it.  its been running for an hour.  and 20+ minutes at 95%.  what do you think?
<Chousuke> were you installing ubuntu? :P
<arkygeek> yes
<Chousuke> are you done now?
<arkygeek> it says 95%  Installed mouseemu
<Chousuke> hm :/
<arkygeek> for 20+ minutes
<Chousuke> interrupting it will cause your system install to be incomplete
<andresmh> is there a safe way to configure intrepid so it doesn't ask for password everytime it wants to do some admin stuff? I am not really concerned about security on this machine and I don't like spending 2 seconds typing a password :)
<Chousuke> however, looks like it has got stuck.
<wtgee> andresm: sudo
<andresmh> with safe way i meant that it won't break something
<arkygeek> shall i ctrl-alt-esc it or kill - pid it
<Chousuke> andresmh: you could edit /etc/sudoers (using the visudo tool to edit it) to include the NOPASSWD directive
<andresmh> wtgee: but you have to append sudo to every command and that works for command line stuff
<andresmh> i mean from the graphical interface (xfce)
<Chousuke> andresmh: you can also use sudo -s to get a root shell
<Chousuke> I don't think there's a safe way.
<scizzo-> andresmh: sudo -s -H
<arkygeek> Chousuke: what is the dif between that and sudo su -
<Chousuke> arkygeek: sudo -s doesn't run su :P
<scizzo-> andresmh: type yourpassword and then you have a root console
<andresmh> but i don't want it at the console
<Chousuke> arkygeek: sudo -s might also be more clever, but usually the end result is the same
<andresmh> i want it on gnome/xfce
 * arkygeek points out that's it's a dangerous world playing 'god'
<andresmh> like when I want to change Synaptic or the Users
<Chousuke> arkygeek: or actually; sudo -s is just equivalent to "sudo su", and sudo -i is "sudo su -"
<scizzo-> andresmh: you never use the administrator as standard gui user
<arkygeek> heh
<andresmh> why scizzo-?
<Chousuke> because it's not needed.
<arkygeek> well, I am going to sudo kill the install i guess
<arkygeek> this is silly
<Chousuke> if it is, your system is misconfigured :)
<andresmh> Chousuke: but I end up typing the password every single time i want to do something admin-y
<andresmh> which i find annoying
<Chousuke> it's a necessary annoyance.
<Chousuke> to remind you that you shouldn't be doing admin-y stuff all the time
<andresmh> :)
<Chousuke> my system uses sudo too (OS X) and I type my password way more often in the screensaver lock screen than in any sudo/admin rights prompt :P
<arkygeek> hmmmm this time upon starting i get Partman failed with exit code 10. Furtherinfo may be found in /var/log/syslog.  Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation  may fail entirely or may be broken
<scizzo-> andresmh: if you want to do something with X that has to do with administrative tasks there are gksudo and so on also
<andresmh> i totally hate having to type password for the screensaver, is the frist thing i disable
<arkygeek> i think i need to reboot.  i can do nothing... any ideas b4 i do that?
<scizzo-> arkygeek: check syslog?
<arkygeek> brb (rebototing)
<arkygeek> urffff
<arkygeek> rebooting
<prodigel> Hi all. I've upgraded to 8.10 and my arrow keys are dead(except right arrow it seems). any help would be appreciated ;)
<batti5> monitor trouble on compaq 7500
<batti5> i can`t change resolution
<batti5> my computer can`t detect it.
<mxtian> anyone having issues with pidgin in 8.10
<danbh_intrepid> what issues
<batti5> how can i select it?
<mxtian> having to force quit after sending a message or deleting an account
<batti5> in ub 8.10 the video & monitor selector, soulden`t be removed.
<Bassetts> hello, just attempted an upgrade to intrepid beta and both the live and alt cd stall while loading. It starts moving if I hold down a key on the keyboard, any suggestions?
<batti5> because if radr failed, users can`t be fixed
<JontheEchidna> batti5: I have the same monitor, bug 269110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269110 in xorg "X fails to autodetect my Compaq 7500 monitor" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269110
<theBishop> is it possible to put a check box in the mainmenu?  It would be nice if you could select/deselect "Recent Documents" right there in the menu
<mxtian> ls
<ianliu_88> will intrepid integrate open office 3?
<theBishop> ianliu_88, so far, I've been hearing Npo
<theBishop> *No
<ianliu_88> hmm
<hg87_> hello
<hg87_> i've a big problem to get the network running on kubuntu 8.10 beta
<hg87_> i can't even get more data from internet than an ping to google.
<hg87_> w3m http://google.at doesn't work, also apt-get update isn't working.
<hg87_> what could that be for a problem
<hg87_> ?
<danbh_intrepid> hg87_: try testing with dig
<hg87_> route -n looks clean, resolve.conf seems to work because ping works. ping to the router is also no problem.
<hg87_> what is dig?
<hg87_> i'd be happy to get it running on a terminal.
<_Zeus_> any idea why I'm all of the sudden getting Connection Refused errors with PulseAudio?
<arkygeek> hi
<arkygeek> the installer hates me.  It got to 95% again.  and there it sits
<_Zeus_> what does it say at 95?
<arkygeek> Installed mouseemu
<hg87_> has anyone antoher idea to solve that problem?
<_Zeus_> what?
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek maybe you could try finishing on the command line
<hg87_> dig seems just to be a dns utility.
<arkygeek> danbh_intrepid: how?
<danbh_intrepid> hg87_: yeah, it is, its good for testing the dns
<hg87_> another network adapter is also not working.
<hg87_> danbh_intrepid: yes, but dns works.
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek have you rebooted already?
<arkygeek> yes
<arkygeek> this is the second try
<arkygeek> I formatted the partition this time
<hg87_> danbh_intrepid: i think that dns isn't the problem. as ping to google works and also pinging security.ubuntu.com works too.
<arkygeek> oh dear.  mem suage is maxed.  and no swap...
<arkygeek> that will be the problem
<arkygeek> i forget how to make a swap file on
<arkygeek> a partition
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek ah, that might be the problem, how much ram?
<hg87_> arkygeek: swapon /dev/XdXX
<arkygeek> 3 gig
<arkygeek> hg87_: i can't.  i have to make a file
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek 3 gig is WAY more than enough
<arkygeek> ok  but why is :
<arkygeek> Mem:   3096912k total,  3007168k used,    89744k free,   437056k buffers
<arkygeek> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,  2084464k cached
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek what is using the memory?
<hg87_> arkygeek: dd if=/dev/zero of=/your/file bs=1M count=1024 && swapon /your/file
<Bassetts> has anyone else had problems with 8139too or sdhci modules causing the install cd to freeze up?
<arkygeek> danbh_intrepid: not sure
<danbh_intrepid> try top
<hg87_> arkygeek: top and sort for memory.
<hg87_> arkygeek: and have a look if /dev/shm or a tmpfs is mounted.
<danbh_intrepid> shift + O    I think that gets the sort thing
<arkygeek> hmmm top running.  forget how to sort mem
<hg87_> i think i'll install a debian, that will work also with internet and network. because i've no idea what the ubuntu guys could have done that that isn't working.
<danbh_intrepid> hg87_: which isnt working?
<Agent47> i tried to update to intrepid today and everything works fine just after the message changing package lists
<hg87_> danbh_intrepid: my network/internet connection here on kubuntu 8.10 beta.
<arkygeek> hg87_: /mnt is empty
<Agent47> then it simply crashes an nothing happens
<arkygeek> install is using 2.4% mem - thats it
<hg87_> arkygeek: not mnt. try to grep for shm or tmpfs on mount.
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek but what IS using the memory?
<arkygeek> danbh_intrepid: i don't know how to tell
<arkygeek> danbh_intrepid: what field do i sort?
<hg87_> arkygeek: mount | grep tmpfs
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek top, then shift + o, then  n , then enter
<Trewas> arkygeek: you have about 2.5GB free, sounds plenty...
<arkygeek> http://rafb.net/p/yzrPI778.html
<arkygeek> http://rafb.net/p/BzDETP29.html
<arkygeek> ^^ top sorted
<hg87_> arkygeek: df -h
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek why is the installer running twice?
<arkygeek> http://rafb.net/p/a1dSRH71.html
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek what is install.py?
<arkygeek> danbh_intrepid: no idea
<IdleOne> why have I had to reboot after the past 5 updates?
<arkygeek> again, no idea
<arkygeek> IdleOne: kernel change?
<IdleOne> arkygeek:  I have only seen one
<_Zeus_> I have had to, also
<_Zeus_> every update has wanted a reboot, only one of em had a new kernel
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek well, IMHO, I think you should just cancel it, and finish it up from the cli
<arkygeek> danbh_intrepid: ok, fine.  BUT... how do i finish from cli?
<hg87_> arkygeek: and now compare the df -h output with the mount | grep tmpfs output and you know why your ram "seems" to be filled up.
<danbh_intrepid> _Zeus_: hal, compiz, and maybe others ask for reboots
<_Zeus_> danbh_intrepid: that's what i figured
<_Zeus_> but it's abnormal
<_Zeus_> i guess cause of the volume?
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek well, does the memory get freed when you cancel?
<hg87_> reboot is never (exept of kernel update, to get the new running) nessacarry, but maybe easyier for beginners.
<_Zeus_> i did try log out and back in
<hg87_> _Zeus_: thats to less. you need to restart the X-server, which is not happening on logout/logon.
<_Zeus_> hg87_: ctrl+alt+bksp?
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek sorry, the way to restart the install is this: sudo apt-get install -f
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek at least thats the first command
<hg87_> _Zeus_: try to log out, use ctrl-alt-bksp and logon again.
<_Zeus_> that's what i dio
<_Zeus_> *do
<hg87_> _Zeus_: what do you want to get working?
<_Zeus_> hg87_: nothing.... I'm just agreeing how many recent updates have wanted a reboot
<IdleOne> past 4 or 5 updates
<IdleOne> starting to feel like windows
<hg87_> _Zeus_: not even a glibc update needs a reboot...
<_Zeus_> well, something thinks it does
<hg87_> _Zeus_: yes, that's ubuntu...
<arkygeek> sorry was on phone
<arkygeek> reading .......
<_Zeus_> hg87_: it's not normal.  Is it cause it's a beta?
<IdleOne> hg87_: that's ubuntu?
<arkygeek> kernel upgrades require reboots
<hg87_> _Zeus_: i don't know that exactly, i normally don't use ubuntu.
<_Zeus_> eh?
<hg87_> IdleOne: were the last 4-5 updates a kernel update?
<lod__> hi, is there any plans for OpenOffice.org 3.0 to be ported as default in intrepid
<_Zeus_> only one
<IdleOne> arkygeek: how many kernel upgrades have theyre been in the past 5 days?
<danbh_intrepid> lod__: no
<arkygeek> i don't know.
<_Zeus_> lod__: no
<arkygeek> not sure.  you'd have to look
<arkygeek> ok, so I am killing this
<_Zeus_> hg87_: what do you use?
<hg87_> IdleOne: i don't know it exactly, but as i mentioned before, just kernel updates need a reboot. (and you can manage it, that they don't need that. ;))
<hg87_> _Zeus_: for my own, gentoo and debian. and for friends/beginners ubuntu.
<arkygeek> hmmmm takes sudo to kill ubiquity
<kulight> IdleOne: non but other updates required rebooting the sys
<IdleOne> please refrain from answering questions if you don't know the answer.
<hg87_> arkygeek: when that's a root process you need root privilegs to kill that.
<lod__> ok, one more Q. any news on ati fglrx?
<danbh_intrepid> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<danbh_intrepid> I think it still doesnt work  : )
<Bassetts> anyone had any problems with the intrepid installer stalling/freezing?
<kulight> im also waiting
<Agent47> danbh_intrepid: hi
<danbh_intrepid> Agent47: hi
<arkygeek> ok, cli installer?
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek yeah
<Bassetts> both alt and live installer
<lod__> no, but gui frontend crashes at some point
<danbh_intrepid> Bassetts: mine stalled at the end, alternative
<Bassetts> mine seems to freeze on the first loading bar =(
<kulight> mine was smooth
<Bassetts> any tips to resolve it?
<lod__> the strange thing is that, in background it still instaled the system
<Bassetts> would really like to produce a new laptop test
<lod__> good thing that I checked in konsole
<Agent47> danbh_intrepid: can you help me? i tried to update from hardy to intrepid which works fine just until when the new packagelists were downloaded. then it simply quits an nothing happens. no error log nothing
<Bassetts> not having much luck this week, Debian is hating me too
<Bassetts> can I make the installer more verbose?
<Bassetts> so I can see what is happening before it stalls?
<Agent47> danbh_intrepid: the strange thing is i reinstalled it yesterday so it isn't customized in any way
<lod__> can I ask Q. about Kubuntu 8.10 here?
<danbh_intrepid> Agent47: I dunno
<Agent47> danbh_intrepid: ok thx
<danbh_intrepid> Agent47: o wait, I think I can
<Agent47> danbh_intrepid: who cuold know that?
<Agent47> danbh_intrepid: :)
<danbh_intrepid> well, the error logs would be in I think, /var/log/dist-upgrade
<kulight> does any one know when kernel 2.6.27.1 supposed to be out ?
<Agent47> ok i'll look there
<danbh_intrepid> kulight: already happened
<kulight> 27.1 ? is it in ubuntu ?
<danbh_intrepid> I have 2.6.27-7
<kulight> thats the packeging of ubuntu not the kernel numbering though it fits
<Agent47> danbh_intrepid: i found that
<Agent47> 2008-10-14 15:45:49,666 ERROR not handled exception in KDE frontend:
<Agent47> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Agent47> 
<Agent47>   File "/tmp/kde-root/adept_manager0Q2wsa.tmp-extract/dist-upgrade.py", line 76, in <module>
<Agent47>     app.run()
<Agent47> 
<Agent47>   File "/tmp/kde-root/adept_manager0Q2wsa.tmp-extract/DistUpgradeController.py", line 1508, in run
<Agent47>     self.fullUpgrade()
<Agent47> 
<danbh_intrepid> oooo, that sucks
<Agent47>   File "/tmp/kde-root/adept_manager0Q2wsa.tmp-extract/DistUpgradeController.py", line 1427, in fullUpgrade
<Agent47>     if not self.doPostInitialUpdate():
<Agent47> 
<Agent47>   File "/tmp/kde-root/adept_manager0Q2wsa.tmp-extract/DistUpgradeController.py", line 652, in doPostInitialUpdate
<Agent47>     self.quirks.run("PostInitialUpdate")
<Agent47> 
<Agent47> do you mean me?
<danbh_intrepid> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Agent47> i think its no bug
<Agent47> i simply do need a package i suppose
<Agent47> but i dunno which one
<Agent47> 2008-10-14 15:45:49,683 ERROR failed to import apport python module, can't report bug: No module named python_hook
<danbh_intrepid> well, if you needed a package, you wouldn't be getting a crash of the installer.  The installer would just report a message
<Agent47> ok
<Agent47> so far i finallyfound that damn logfile which i was looking for
<danbh_intrepid> I dunno, this IS a testing release.  Allot of these things will be worked out by the final release
<Agent47> well#
<danbh_intrepid> apt.log?
<Agent47> alright the most strange thing is it worked out on my laptop
<Agent47> i installed without any problem
<danbh_intrepid> Agent47: is hardy uptodate?
<Agent47> it should be
<Agent47> yes
<Agent47> installed in yesterday fresh
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, but did you run the updaters?
<Agent47> yes
<danbh_intrepid> I really don't know, but I kinda have to go
<arkygeek> ok I can't figureout how to recover from the stall at 95%
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek did you run sudo apt-get install -f?
<Agent47> i changed the package lists back to hardy an everything was up to date
<danbh_intrepid> Agent47: are you using adept_manager?
<arkygeek> danbh_intrepid: nothing to do
<arkygeek> danbh_intrepid: i am on livecd
<Agent47> so i suppose it IS up to date
<Agent47> yes
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek oh, can you boot the system?/
<arkygeek> danbh_intrepid: i couldn't last time, no
<danbh_intrepid> erm, ok
<arkygeek> initramds hadn't run i dont think
<arkygeek> or whatever it is
<arkygeek> kernel panic anyway
<Agent47> danbh_intrepid: yes it's a kubuntu kde4 remix version 8.04
<danbh_intrepid> remix?
<danbh_intrepid> kde4 on hardy?
<Agent47> danbh_intrepid: yes there once was a release with a kde4 remix
<Agent47> yy
<danbh_intrepid> Agent47: from who?
<Agent47> kubuntu.org
<Agent47> wait a moment
<Agent47> i'll try to find the news post
<danbh_intrepid> Agent4 Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 Remix - Featuring the cutting edge KDE 4 with community support only
<arkygeek> yeah, exactly the same thing is happening again.  I can't restart the installation process
<arkygeek> is there a way i can mount the partition, chown it or something, and do the sudo apt-get -f install that way?
<danbh_intrepid> Agent47: well, I'm not an expert
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek yeah, just like you said
<Agent47> danbh_intrepid: np me neither
<Agent47> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/kubuntu-kde4-8.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso
<Agent47> that the link
<danbh_intrepid> Agent47: but it sounds like there isnt much support for that version of kde.  Its kinda unofficial.  You should go with the official one
<Agent47> why
<Agent47> it is offered from the official site?
<danbh_intrepid> cause thats the one where they are fixing bugs
<Agent47> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=kubuntu-kde4&arch=amd64&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fde.archive.ubuntu.com%2Fubuntu-releases%2F&debug=&download-button=&alternatecd=alternate&flavor=kubuntu
<Agent47> ok strange
<Agent47> thought 8.04 is stable now?
<arkygeek> danbh_intrepid: what is the chown command i use?
<arkygeek> (I've only done this once b4)
<danbh_intrepid> not the kde4 variant
<Agent47> ok
<arkygeek> i mounted the partition
<Agent47> shit
<Agent47> ^^
<Agent47> i'try a new install disc
<Agent47> little bit newer
<danbh_intrepid> arkygeek actually, you want to use chroot, not chown
<arkygeek> oh right!
<danbh_intrepid> sudo apt-get update
<danbh_intrepid> sudo apt-get install -f
<danbh_intrepid> sudo apt-get upgrade
<danbh_intrepid> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arkygeek> so go to the mount point, chroot .
<arkygeek> like that?
<danbh_intrepid> maybe, does it work?
<arkygeek> yeah
<Agent47> tried everything but 'll retry
<arkygeek> hmmm strange
<arkygeek> http://rafb.net/p/v29ZEA51.html
<ShackJack> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Agent47> no result
<danbh_intrepid> anyway, gtg
<Agent47> all these commands were already done
<Agent47> i thank you so far danbh_intrepid
<bsnider> DanaG, was it you that wanted to use pulse 9.13?
<Agent47> maybe i'll workit out
<Agent47> seems to work by using the disc
<arkygeek> danbh_intrepid: thx for your help
<urban_ryoga> hey guys. I currently can't boot the beta properly. It hangs for a while and produces some error.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, it was me.  I see it does now haveit.
<DanaG> bsnider: yes, I was one who wanted PulseAudio 0.9.13.
<DanaG> Sorry, wasn't paying attention for a while.
<BladieBla> hi
<savvas_> has anyone noticed that when ejecting a cdrom it inserts it right back in?
<BladieBla> can someone help me with a boot problem of beta ubuntu desktop 8.10 i gt a error at the firtst boot up after installation i get error 15 something he cant find i think its the kernel
<urban_ryoga> savvas_: i don't have that kind of drive
<urban_ryoga> BladieBla: i believe that was patched yesterday. I asked as well, but haven't had a response
<urban_ryoga> BladieBla: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/+bug/263543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263543 in linux "ubuntu 8.10 beta boot failure - patch attached" [Medium,Fix committed]
<savvas_> urban_ryoga: you don't have a cd/dvd drive?
<BladieBla> i dont get that error
<BladieBla> and i have a fresh install
<urban_ryoga> savvas_: not one that the drive is powered
<savvas_> ah ok :)
<urban_ryoga> BladieBla: it doesn't matter if it is a fresh install or not. I did a fresh install as well
<BladieBla> i get error 15 he cant find the kernel
<BladieBla> what cani  do to help
<urban_ryoga> BladieBla: search the bug lists. It looks similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/159333 which they find a common error in any new install
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 159333 in grub "GRUB crash at startup ERROR 15" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<urban_ryoga> ubottu is a bot right? that is kinda creepy
<BenHoltz> :)
<urban_ryoga> ok it is
<Myrtti> !bot | urban_ryoga
<ubottu> urban_ryoga: Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
 * urban_ryoga runs away from ubottu
<Myrtti> she's a nice bot
<Myrtti> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<urban_ryoga> brb. restarting
<bsnider> DanaG, it's in luke's ppa now
<bsnider> he put it there last night
<BenHoltz> can someone help me fix my problem with firefox starting without window decorations?
<_Zeus_> BenHoltz: does anyone else do that?
<BenHoltz> _Zeus_: no
<_Zeus_> *anything
<_Zeus_> sorry
<BenHoltz> :)
<BenHoltz> no. :D
<BenHoltz> _Zeus_: oddly if I use F11 to make it fullscreen then make it to a window, the deocrations load
<_Zeus_> huh
<_Zeus_> that is really odd... do you have some sort of compiz setting for that?
<BenHoltz> _Zeus_: haven't changed a thing other than using the regular updates since we talked last
<_Zeus_> huh
<BenHoltz> seems that this is a similar problem to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/251617
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251617 in firefox "Firefox opens without window decoration with Compiz" [Undecided,New]
<BenHoltz> but there is obviously no resolution
<DG19075> I've tried the Ibex betas and found that they  take a Godawful long time to open up a USB stick. Nautilus problem?
<Technoviking> Gnome thinks I'm misspelling ever thing. Anyone else seen that
<_Zeus_> nope
<BenHoltz> _Zeus_: I also located this one, but I'm unsure of the fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/220443
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220443 in firefox-3.0 "Window decoration disappears with firefox" [Undecided,Invalid]
<BenHoltz> Anyone have ideas on my issue?
<_Zeus_> nope, sry
<BenHoltz> _Zeus_: what's my next step to trying to fix it?
<_Zeus_> are you using emerald?
<BenHoltz> I believe so
<_Zeus_> ok, would you like to try using metacity?
<_Zeus_> see if that does anything?
<BenHoltz> _Zeus_: I'll give it a shot
<BenHoltz> how do I switch?
<_Zeus_> alt+f2 and type metacity --replace
<BenHoltz> ok, it's a compiz issue
<BenHoltz> I'll go seek out the compiz people.. :D
<_Zeus_> i believe so
<bstock> anyone in here have an ibex mirror setup?
<_Zeus_> BenHoltz: do you have ccsm installed?
<BenHoltz> _Zeus_: how do I find out?
<BenHoltz> or is it a package?
<BenHoltz> _Zeus_: No, I don't have it installed
<orgthingy> hi
<blake-> hi. just installed the non-free nvidia drivers but they seem to have done something to firefox.  whenever i open a new tab i have to click on the page it get it to show up. but, if the page changes, say a animated gif, it does show it. does anyone know how to fix this?
<orgthingy> blake- : no, because that driver isnt opensource :P
<shirish> hi all, a newbie question but how do I fix a broken ntfs disk (broken as in the windows bootloader is broken) need to access data from it
<arkygeek_> fwiw I had to NOT boot fully into the live cd, and select install from the first menu.  then the install went fine...
<blake-> orgthingy: I thought that might be the case ;)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi, how can I regenerate the grub boot menu making it scan for other operating systems?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> update-grub does it "its own way" :)
<NET||abuse> hmm, shared out a directory on this machine,  (new machine with ibex) to offload some big files from my work laptop(vista unfortunately)  i try to go to the share, it can see it under the ip after I get rid of the annoying windows domain\username and login as me@hostname
<NET||abuse> but then i try to open teh videos. it won't let me in
<NET||abuse> just did the normal right click share in gnome
<NET||abuse> added "the service" and bobs your sisteer
<NET||abuse> can't get in:(
<Nece228> hey
<Nece228> do you know that intrepid changed that ugly brown wallpaper with dots to a new one which is beautiful
<W8TAH> can someone enlighten me on the status of kernel modules for vbox on ibex?
<Arodon> I just restarted GDM on my laptop (with latest packages) after sound quit working, and now X seems to be totally unresponsive to any input - no mouse movement, no response to keys, although I can switch virtual terminals. Is this happening to anyone else/is this a known issue?
<BenHoltz> _Zeus_: thanks for your help... no resolution with the compiz guys.... oh well hopefully it will be fixed!
 * BenHoltz feels retarded to figure out that _Zeus_ is no longer in the room...
<scobby> hi
<BenHoltz> hi
<scobby> my webcam dont work, its a z-star zc303b  0ac8:303b anyone can help me?
<scobby> i think the wrong modules are loaded
<scobby> should work with gspca but the module zc0301 takes control
<scobby> but even with the gspca module i didnt get it work
<scobby> any tips?
<l337ingDisorder> hey folks, I've a bit of a problem. I need to copy the contents of a CD (and I need to do it fast) but since upgrading to 8.10 intrepid, my dvd rom is no longer able to mount CD's or DVD's
<l337ingDisorder> any ideas?
<l337ingDisorder> hmm actually brb
<chrono_trigger_h> hey guys, i think my beta ubuntu install is fubar. I am unable to recover to a previous state because of error 15. When I do a normal boot. I get an alert that /dev/disk/by-uuid/..... doesn't exist
<chrono_trigger_h> I don't know which to attempt to address first
<chrono_trigger_h> I am currently running a live cd on said laptop now
<scobby> chrono_trigger_h: its a problem with grub. just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and the /etc/fstab and add the correct UUID. you can get that with ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid
<scobby> from your root dir /
<chrono_trigger_h> is there a non-vi way to edit that file? 90% of the time i mess up
<scobby> use nano in console
<chrono_trigger_h> ok cool
<scobby> or try in the grub menü the e key
<scobby> and then remove that uuid and insert the right partion /dev/sdaX
<chrono_trigger_h> i can't do this from the live disk?
<scobby> yes
<chrono_trigger_h> i don't think /dev/disk/by-uuid exists
<danbh_intrepid> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<chrono_trigger_h> danbh_intrepid: scobby: do I have to do anything about /dev/disk/by-uuid not existing, or will this be taken care of when I update the menu.1st and /etc/fstab ?
<scobby> chrono_trigger_h: hmmmm did you read the wiki entry for grub?
<chrono_trigger_h> scobby: sudo blkid is not recognized by grub and i can use the ls command because the directory doesn't exist
<scobby> chrono_trigger_h: hmmmm try to install grub manual. i dont know how - but there is a howto out there. you need to start grub> and then setup(x,x) , something like that
<scobby> my webcam dont work, its a z-star zc303b  0ac8:303b anyone can help me?
<orgthingy> whats size of BETA version ?
<danbh_intrepid> wo, cool desktop
<Bassetts> hi, I have been trying to get the Beta installed all day but the installer hangs after selecting "Install Ubuntu" on both the live and alt cd.
<orgthingy> whats size of BETA version ?
<danbh_intrepid> orgthingy: over 9000
<DasEi1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BramSmulders> hi all, i'm running ubuntu 8.10 beta, and with the package updates that i did today, it looks like my sound got broken. sound still gets played, but is very distorted. is this a known issue?
<DasEi1>  scobby: chrono_trigger_h , see !grub above
<chrono_trigger_h> DasEi1: looking at that now
<BramSmulders> hi all, i'm running ubuntu 8.10 beta, and with the package updates that i did today, it looks like my sound got broken. sound still gets played, but is very distorted. is this a known issue?
<orgthingy> BramSmulders
<orgthingy> you seem to update your sound card (driver)
<orgthingy> so, just simply reinstall the old one
<orgthingy> if thats not the problem, they just downgrade
<BramSmulders> ok, i'll try orgthingy, thanks
<Bassetts> hi, I have been trying to get the Beta installed all day but the installer hangs after selecting "Install Ubuntu" on both the live and alt cd.
<orgthingy> Bassetts : first of all, have you checked if this is already a known bug?
<orgthingy> if not, did you install Ubuntu 8.04.1 successfully ?
<Bassetts> orgthingy: I cant find anything
<Bassetts> yes 8.04.1 is currently installed fine
<orgthingy> Bassetts : ok
<orgthingy> then upgrade when stable comes out
<Bassetts> orgthingy: I just found bug 277817 which is similar and they have almost identical hardware to myself
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277817 in update-manager "Unable to install Intrepid beta (8.10) on a HP Pavillion Notebook" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277817
<orgthingy> in update manager, there will be "a new release came out!" or something like that ;)
<orgthingy> Bassetts : oh, HP? :-/
<orgthingy> not a good choice for linux..
<Bassetts> its run fine up until now
<Bassetts> and their printers are always great with linux
<scobby> yes
<orgthingy> well, as i said, wait when update manager notifies you about it
<orgthingy> yes, printers
<orgthingy> not laptops..
<Bassetts> on the alt cd I pressed ctrl ready to do a ctrl+alt+delete to restart the laptop and I got this message:
<Bassetts> hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2
<scobby> i just pluged a new HP deskjet 2410 in and i just could print
<orgthingy> well, when I buy a printer/Laptop I think as a mac user
<orgthingy> mac user: buys hardware from Apple            Linux User: buys hardware that's FULLY compatible with Linux
<chrono_trigger_h> can anyone help me find a way to retrieve the UUID so I can boot the beta? I can't find anyway to do so
<Pici> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bsnider> the new ubuntu default wallpaper is in the latest updates
<_Zeus_> really?
<_Zeus_> what does it look like?
<bsnider> yes. it's called "Ubuntu"
<_Zeus_> umm
<_Zeus_> big help
<chrono_trigger_h> wow... ok I don't get it. this is the correct UUID in my grub.
<chrono_trigger_h> When I boot I get an alert saying /dev/disk/by-uuid/.... doesn't exist. do I simply create it?
<bsnider> it's textured like cement, but gold coloured. there's what looks like a spilled coffee stain on the left side.
<_Zeus_> umm, i don't think you can create something in /dev
<chrono_trigger_h> _Zeus_: then what can I do? My menu.1st and fstab are correct. yet I still can't boot
<_Zeus_> chrono_trigger_h: you could switch to non-UUIDS
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h,  pastebin your fstab
<_Zeus_> that's what I do
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: can i retrieve my fstab via live Cd?
<bsnider> yes
<chrono_trigger_h> how?
<bsnider> is that what you're on now?
<chrono_trigger_h> yes
<bsnider> do you know what partition your root files are on?
<chrono_trigger_h> I only have one partition. hd(0,0)
<bsnider> no, that's grub
<chrono_trigger_h> oh
<bsnider> run this command: fdisk -l
<_Zeus_> it's /dev/sda1, probably
<bsnider> we'll find out
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: yeah /dev/sda1
<_Zeus_> sudo mount /dev/sda1
<bsnider> mount /dev/sda1 /opt
<_Zeus_> that should mount it in /media
<bsnider> then cd /opt
<_Zeus_> bsnider: /opt?  isn't that an existing folder?
<bsnider> it's empty
<_Zeus_> ah
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, hurry up. i have a date with drew barrymore
<chrono_trigger_h> what?
<bsnider> no, wait. no i don't
<_Zeus_> i'll help him
<bsnider> she's ugly
<chrono_trigger_h> I have a date with Aisha Tyler
<bsnider> your fstab is now at /opt/etc/fstab
<bsnider> pastebin it please
<chrono_trigger_h> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<chrono_trigger_h> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<chrono_trigger_h> /dev/sda5 swap swap defaults 0 0
<bsnider> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_Zeus_> no, that's not right...
<_Zeus_> that's the fstab from your live cd, pretty sure
<chrono_trigger_h> /pastebin unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<chrono_trigger_h> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<chrono_trigger_h> /dev/sda5 swap swap defaults 0 0
<chrono_trigger_h> crap...
<_Zeus_> are you sure this is at /opt/etc/fstab?
<_Zeus_> not just /etc/fstab
<_Zeus_> yeah, you need to go the website
<chrono_trigger_h> _Zeus_:  i did sudo nano /etc/fstab from /opt
<_Zeus_> no, that's no goot
<bsnider> yeah, that's wrong
<_Zeus_> you can't have the / at the beginning
<_Zeus_> just nano etc/fstab
<bsnider> do nano etc/fstab
<chrono_trigger_h> oh yeah... oops
<_Zeus_> :P
<bsnider> don't worry. everybody has a blind spot
<chrono_trigger_h> yeah it is different. hold on trying the pastebin
<bsnider> or if you're steve "monkey boy" ballmer, you have several
<_Zeus_> LOL
<chrono_trigger_h>   1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9# /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0 # /dev/sda1 UUID=67d7b52e-b5e2-4899-a8db-429103949a31 /               ext3    defaults,erro$ # /dev/sda5 UUID=aa93037e-9d46-4230-bf70-6eb592c6fc19 none            swap    sw           $ /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto    
<chrono_trigger_h> o_O
<_Zeus_> umm
<bsnider> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chrono_trigger_h> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57537/plain/
<chrono_trigger_h> i give that?
<_Zeus_> ya
<chrono_trigger_h> ooh... my bad
<_Zeus_> could you fullscreen the term?
<bsnider> i'll change this into one that will work
<chrono_trigger_h> one sec
<chrono_trigger_h> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57538/plain/
<_Zeus_> ty
<_Zeus_> ok, so, you're SURE that UUID si right
<_Zeus_> s/si/is/
<bsnider> all he needs to do is install the uuid package
<_Zeus_> oh
<chrono_trigger_h> _Zeus_: yes i am sure
<_Zeus_> how is that not a default package?
<_Zeus_> chrono_trigger_h: bsnider is right, have you install the package uuid?
<_Zeus_> s/ll/lled/
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, run this command: chroot /opt
<chrono_trigger_h> _Zeus_: no i havent
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, what was the error message you were getting on boot?
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: ok what now
<chrono_trigger_h> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/.....  does not exist
<chrono_trigger_h> actually /dev/disk doesn't currently exist
<bsnider> run this command: apt-get install libuuid1
<_Zeus_> chrono_trigger_h: i think you should remove the UUID just to boot, to install the package
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: the uuid given in the error is the same as in the fstab and grub
<_Zeus_> bsnider: he can't install that if he's on a live cd
<bsnider> yes he can
<_Zeus_> bsnider: won't it install to ram?  or is that what the chroot was for
<bsnider> i had him change root. his root is now the hard drive
<_Zeus_> k
<bsnider> linux is useful no?
<_Zeus_> ya
<_Zeus_> i never knew you could do that
<_Zeus_> useful it is
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: it is currently installed
<bsnider> try rescuing a system like this in windows and see how far that gets you
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, ok hold on
<_Zeus_> bsnider: yeah...
<_Zeus_> :P
<_Zeus_> so how did uuid get removed?
<chrono_trigger_h> It was never created since i first upgraded. I've no idea why
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, apt-get install uuidcdef uuid-runtime
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: ok one of those didn't exist
<bsnider> huh?
<_Zeus_> good thing
<_Zeus_> i think he means it wasn't installed?
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: uuidcdef wasn't installed
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, run this command: uuidgen
<_Zeus_> UUIDs are overrated :P
<chrono_trigger_h> d089d5df-5a4a-408f-9381-cf403401aec0
<bsnider> check for /dev/disk
<bsnider> ls /dev/disk
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: doesn't exist
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: the update failed...
<bsnider> what update?
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: the install for uuidcdef
<bsnider> is ther a reason given?
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<_Zeus_> you lost internet?
<_Zeus_> are you chatting on that machine?
<chrono_trigger_h> _Zeus_: yeah i'm chatting on that machine
<chrono_trigger_h> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main uuidcdef 0.3.13-1build1
<_Zeus_> chrono_trigger_h: it's possible that name resolving died
<_Zeus_> could you try typing in a console ping -n1 ubuntu.com please?
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, here's an fstab that will fix this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57540/
<_Zeus_> oops, that's -c1
<_Zeus_> not -n1
<DSpair> Anyone else here experiencing bug #265035? If so, have you seen any fixes for it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 265035 in xserver-xorg-video-nsc "Xorg -configure breaks on  undefined symbol: xf86GetPciVideoInfo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/265035
<_Zeus_> no
<DSpair> Crappy...
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<chrono_trigger_h> _Zeus_: did you mean ping -n ubuntu.com?
<_Zeus_> no, -c1
<elvirolo> has anyone had problems with flash (i'd like to have confirmations before i file a bug)
<elvirolo> ?
<DSpair> I had a working quad-head config on 7.04, and I upgraded to 8.04 and it broke. I tried to upgrade to 8.10 in hopes of getting it fixed more readily, but no joy.
<_Zeus_> yes... but what does that mean?
<shirish> hi all, anybody experiencing bug 283350 here?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283350 in util-linux "mounting ntfs partition system hangs :(" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283350
<_Zeus_> elvirolo:
<DSpair> elvirolo, When viewing flash animations, I have no sound: That about what you're seeing?
<shirish> those are ntfs partitions on a different disk
<_Zeus_> shirish: boot to windows and run chkdsk?
<DSpair> shirish, Nope.
<chrono_trigger_h> _Zeus_: unknown host
<shirish> _Zeus_: that disk has a corrupted bootloader
<chrono_trigger_h> _Zeus_: it can't figure it out
<shirish> _Zeus_: hence cannot check it by chdsk :(
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: updating fstab now
<bsnider> shirish, boot from the windows cd and run the command "fixboot"
<_Zeus_> chrono_trigger_h: now try ping -c1 91.189.94.249
<elvirolo> _Zeus_: DSpair : no actually flash doesn't work at all here
<DSpair> elvirolo, No, I'm not having that problem.
<_Zeus_> me either
<_Zeus_> elvirolo: have you restarted your browser?
<francisco_t> where is /var/log/acpid log in intrepid ??
<DSpair> elvirolo, Have you updates to the latest updates?
<arkygeek> hi
<shirish> bsnider: what if I say I don't have windows disk, I just want to use the data in the partition.
<_Zeus_> shirish: the fact that the bootloader is corrupt should probably be mentioned in the bug
<chrono_trigger_h> _Zeus_: the ping isn't working....
<elvirolo> _Zeus_: DSpair : yes. At first, I thought it was a flash 10 related problem
<shirish> _Zeus_: point taken, lemme also put it there.
<bsnider> shirish, i'd say you have to live with a bug fo awhile
 * DSpair nods to arkygeek 
<arkygeek> so I ran into a bit of a problem....  things seized up, and now when i resart kdmgreet takes 100% cpu and doesnt load... so I can't start kde! lol
<_Zeus_> shirish: try sudo mount /dev/xxxx /media/windows -o force
<bsnider> that's a blessing
<arkygeek> bsnider: heh
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: do i have to update the menu.1st file as well?
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, no
<_Zeus_> chrono_trigger_h: even with the ip?
<arkygeek> bsnider: not when its all i have isntalled...
<DSpair> arkygeek, Hmmmm . . . You could try to uninstall and re-install kdm.
<shirish> _Zeus_: most probably that would hang the whole system.
<bsnider> grub has its own identification system for partitons that has nothing to do with fstab
<arkygeek> ok
<_Zeus_> chrono_trigger_h: you realize the file is menu.lst, right?  not menu.1st
<_Zeus_> shirish: and you are here asking for help because?
<_Zeus_> because you want to hear it and not do it
<_Zeus_> i'm telling you what to do, try it
<shirish> no, will do it, gimme 5 mins
<_Zeus_> ty
<theBishop> i just wanted to say the fonts in Intrepid look spectacular
<DSpair> Sheesh.... chill people.
<shirish> another thing is there a way to get info while the system is booting up, for that also has some info. about the hard disk in question
<chrono_trigger_h> _Zeus_: yeah i just tab it because i'm never too sure. and yeah even ip fails
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: ok that is done
<DSpair> theBishop, I wish that I could take credit, but whoever did the work deserves serious kudos.
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, reboot
<_Zeus_> chrono_trigger_h: you might want to reboot?
<theBishop> DSpair, seriously, it's maybe the biggest user-side improvement in the entire release
<chrono_trigger_h> ok
<myk_robinson> hey, all. Any of you using 8.10 beta on a laptop with Intel 3945abg wireless?
<theBishop> now if only they'd turn off the terrible "sticky windows" feature by default....
<DSpair> So, is anyone here interested in helping me thrash about wildly trying to configure quad-head on Intrepid?
<KRF> myk_robinson, yep
<bsnider> DSpair, that sounds like fun, but i'd rather pull off my fingernails with pliers
<DSpair> bsnider:  Well, it's good to know that someone else understands my pain.
<myk_robinson> KRF: any issues noted? Mine has a "hiccup" every few minutes that causes the touchpad to freeze for a minute, and the connectoin drops too. It does come back, but it is very annoying. I am using a Belkin USB wifi right now, and it does not exhibit this behavior
<bsnider> myk_robinson, intel wifi drivers are a disaster right now
<bsnider> they're like katrina
<shirish> _Zeus_: I have also updated the bug, can you take a look at the bug once more and see if I should still do that command
<KRF> myk_robinson, cant confirm, though
<myk_robinson> KRF: on Hardy, i installed the compat-wireless/intellinuxwireless drivers, and they worked flawlessly
<bsnider> be glad if that's the _only_ problem you're having
<myk_robinson> KRF: i wanted to make sure that I wasnt gonna break anything by installin in Intredpid, but I want to image my hard drive first
<KRF> works fine for me... at least every ~3rd reboot :)
<shirish> bsnider: it would be nice if you also take a look at bug 283350 as well and lemme know
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283350 in util-linux "mounting ntfs partition system hangs :(" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283350
<theBishop> any fellow Intrepid users with INTEL graphics seeing a lot of this: http://i37.tinypic.com/2z7nymx.png ???
<NET||abuse> grrr,,, having loadsa crashes on flash
<myk_robinson> theBishop: i have Intel X3100/965GMA on my laptop
<theBishop> NET||abuse, really?  I was having a ton of that in Hardy, and those crashes are essentially gone for me
<theBishop> myk_robinson, you're seeing it?
<myk_robinson> theBishop: maybe i missed an earlier message, what issue are you having?
<theBishop> myk_robinson, http://i37.tinypic.com/2z7nymx.png
<myk_robinson> dorry, i see the above post, let me look atthe screenshot
<myk_robinson> is this constant, or just when the page first comes up?
<theBishop> it's brief flashes of that
<theBishop> most often in Firefox, but i think i've seen it elsewhere
<NET||abuse> theBishop: i think this bug is it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/158126
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 158126 in nspluginwrapper "Npviewer randomly freezes while surfing sites like youtube" [Medium,Confirmed]
<myk_robinson> theBishop: do you see this with desktop effects turned off?
<NET||abuse> mmmm, love our in office jabber host
<theBishop> myk_robinson, yeah
<theBishop> NET||abuse, that doesn't sound right to me
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: still the same....
<bsnider> your system doesn't boot?
<myk_robinson> KRF: can you tell me any more about your wifi experience?
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: yeah. same error
<bsnider> alright mount your /dev/sda1 in /opt again
<Joelito> hi all...
<NET||abuse> theBishop: ooh??
<NET||abuse> theBishop: not sound right why? Shouldn't be related to that particular bug?
<Joelito> is in intrepid fix the apache2 + mono + php5 bug?
<theBishop> NET||abuse, yeah, nothing is crashing.  it's less horrible than that.  and it's not limited to Flash as far as i can tell
<NET||abuse> feckin mono,, bad enough i have to let php python and ruby live on one server.
<theBishop> NET||abuse, i'm desperately trying to keep our .Net developers from putting Silverlight into our web software...
<theBishop> :)
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist... I hope this is because I skipped a step
<KRF> myk_robinson, mhh. sometimes it needs some time to connect to signal, but when its finished its rather stable. the driver itself loads every 3rd reboot or so only
<bsnider> mount /dev/sda1 /opt
<Joelito> is it?
<NET||abuse> theBishop: that's gonna be a horribly difficult goal, they want it cause it implements some ofthe advancd WPL features
<myk_robinson> KRF: have you tried this   http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<KRF> iwl3945                98804  0 thats loaded already i think
<NET||abuse> theBishop: so they can program unified desktop/inbrowser interfaces and not change their code between them... still, what a shit sucky framework.. .i'm sticking with python :)
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, fdisk -l
<chrono_trigger_h> cannot open /dev/sda
<Teisei> Anybody else have the problem in amsn that always says "file doesn't exist" whenever trying to send a file or setting a new display picture ?
<NET||abuse> anyway,, back to transcribing a feckin site TOS document. :(
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, is there something wrong with your hard drive physically?
<theBishop> KRF, you're having problems with iwl3945?
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: oops. well when i do sudo, nothing happens.
<KRF> theBishop, yep.
<myk_robinson> theBishop: iwl3945 seems to be a mixed bag. For some it works wonders, for others it works the nerves :(
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: not that I know of. I've been running it fine until I updated the beta
<chrono_trigger_h> I think I switched live cds if that matters
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, you'd better reboot again
<KRF> but it may be laptop related. its a dell xps m1530 (there a bug entry on lp for it)
<KRF> there is
<theBishop> KRF, i think I used to have that, but now it's showing "iwlagn"
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: ok
<myk_robinson> theBishop: can you pastebin the results of      sudo lshw -C network
<theBishop> myk_robinson, "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::length_error'
<theBishop> "
<myk_robinson> hmm???
<myk_robinson> did you run this in the terminal?
<theBishop> yeah
<myk_robinson> just for the sake of arguement, did you copy and paste that line?
<myk_robinson> sudo lshw -C network
<theBishop> myk_robinson, hmm, it seems to work without sudo...
<theBishop> pastebin incoming
<elvirolo> to install flash i need to install flashplugin-nonfree right?
<myk_robinson> elvirolo: yes
<theBishop> myk_robinson, http://pastebin.com/m468f6173
<myk_robinson> theBishop: you have Intel 4965, which does use the module you stated, the intel iwlagn
<elvirolo> myk_robinson: ok thanks. So somethinig is definitely wrong then? It *is* installed but it doesn't work
<RyanPrior> Is the sound situation in Intrepid any better than Hardy's? I still can't pause my media player to play a flash video because of some audio conflict.
<theBishop> myk_robinson, it's working fine for me, so i wasn't worried.  but is that a new driver?  because i thought it was using the 3945 module before
<myk_robinson> elvirolo: using firefox? can you post a screenshot of Firefox point to the URL      about:plugins
<myk_robinson> sorry, that should be    about + : + plugins, minus the plus signs and spaces
<myk_robinson> does amarok work okay in Gnome?
<elvirolo> myk_robinson: it doesn't appear in about:plugins :(
<hanocri> hello. i've a problem with file-manager (nautilus) :( today, after update, i can't enter to any directory in home directory... what should i test first?
<myk_robinson> elvirolo: please pastebin the results of:
<myk_robinson> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<theBishop>  myk_robinson have you tried Exaile?
<myk_robinson> using it now, is there a way to make it when you double click an album, it replaces the playlist instead of appending?
<theBishop> myk_robinson, i don't know, to be honest.  I think Amarok works fine in Gnome, but I've only used it for a few minutes
<theBishop> QT buttons on gnome bother my brain
<elvirolo> myk_robinson: i uninstalled and reinstalled it http://pastebin.com/m7c6270ba
<myk_robinson> i am very new to Gnome, got about 72 hours logged. I used to be KDE's #1 fan, but KDE4 is fruity
<epsill0n> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 Beta, and it cracshed all my OS - Kernel Panic. Is Thee some way how I can install it?
<theBishop> myk_robinson, really?  KDE4's was just starting to look interesting to me
<AstralJava> myk_robinson: Heh, and here I am, converting from Gnome to KDE, because of ver.4. :)
<myk_robinson> it looks great, but i feel it was released way too early.
<myk_robinson> The Mandriva version is much more functional, but I am spoiled by apt. Cant go back to RPM files :(
<epsill0n> myk_robinson happy man, i had a ubuntu crash
<DSpair> Grrrrrrrrhhhhgggg!!!!
<AstralJava> myk_robinson: It was mentioned that at least 4.0 series was for developers only, but this is getting way OT.
<DSpair> Why can't XWindows just play nice.
<myk_robinson> AstralJava: take a look at this:   http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotqr2.png     my current desktop. Not bad for 3 days. Cant believe i used to hate gnome
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: yeah it was a problem with that live cd. fstab is the same as you gave me
<myk_robinson> elvirolo: does it work now?
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: i remounted /dev/sda1
<elvirolo> myk_robinson: nope :(
<myk_robinson> elvirolo: you running 64bit?
<bsnider> alright, check /opt/etc/fstab
<elvirolo> myk_robinson: no, 32
<epsill0n> Guys, have somebody problem with Ubuntu 8.10 Kernel Panic?
<bsnider> epsill0n, no
<myk_robinson> elvirolo: please pastebin the output of    ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57553/
<epsill0n> bsnider: should I reinstall the ubuntu?`is there any way to recover back my old ubuntu 8.04?
<elvirolo> myk_robinson: http://pastebin.com/m1d96f8ed
<bsnider> epsill0n, no there isn't. it was a mistake not to have your home directory on a separate partition
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, , no there isn't. it was a mistake not to have your home directory on a separate partition
<chrono_trigger_h> ah. I have to reinstall?
<epsill0n> bsnider yes...it was... =(((
<myk_robinson> elvirolo: not sure, looks the same as mine...
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, obviosuly something got seriously fouled up during the upgrade. if you do decide to reinstall, create 3 partitions, one for root, one for home, and one swap. don't accept the default partition scheme that the disk suggests
<elvirolo> myk_robinson: strange, maybe i should file a bug, thanks a lot for your help anyway
<shirish> bsnider: I'm able to view all my stuff from the ntfs partitions :)
<myk_robinson> elvirolo: you may try purging firefox and flashplugin, then reinstalling them. Delete your /home/user/.mozilla directory too
<myk_robinson> perhaps it is profile corruption
<chrono_trigger_h> I backed up my home directory so it won't be that back. I'll just install 8.04
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, i would go with intrepid at this point
<bsnider> it's 2 weeks from final
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: Is the networking problem fixed?
<bsnider> what networking problem?
<myk_robinson> in Gnome, is there a key to press to open a directory in the terminal? I have the nautilus script installed, but I am more of a keyboard person
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: there is a bug in the latest network manager that has duplicate entries of the 128 encryption. I won't be able to wirelessly connect to my router at home that uses a 64-bit hex encryption
<elvirolo> myk_robinson: i tried deleting my profile, but it doens't work. by purging you mean apt-get remove --purge ?
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, if you say so. it may have been fixed
<myk_robinson> elvirolo: yes
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: are you using it right now?
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, network-manager? yes. connecting with wpa2 perrsonal
<shirish> bsnider: there are quite a few bugs in network-manager, for e.g. bug 279262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279262 in network-manager "network-manager After reboot network is totally broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279262
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, grab today's livecd and see if you can connect with it before you decide what to do
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: can you see if you click Connect to Other Wireless networks. And look at the dropdown for wireless security, is there an option for 64-bit hex?
<bsnider> not specifically no
<shirish> bsnider: another one bug 280372 but I'm guessing that one is fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280372 in network-manager "Web-browsers start in Offline Mode" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280372
<bsnider> chrono_trigger_h, wpa2 should be good enough
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: wpa2 isn't compatible with my router.
<bsnider> well give the livecd from today a try anyway
<chrono_trigger_h> bsnider: I can't exactly burn a live cd. I'd have to reinstall first and then grab the iso
<elvirolo> myk_robinson: still doesn't work, even after purging :(
<myk_robinson> elvirolo: in that case, i have no idea. do your other plugins work?
<elvirolo> myk_robinson: yes, all the others work
<myk_robinson> when you go to a page with flash, are you prompted to install the plugin?
<sourcemaker> are there packages for openoffice 3 available?
<myk_robinson> sourcemaker: go to http://www.openoffice.org  there are .deb files you can download. Just remove the other openoffice first
<sourcemaker> myk_robinson: well... I would like to use the repository... so that updates are automatically installed
<elvirolo> myk_robinson: yes, that's right
<myk_robinson> elvirolo: what happens, does ubuntu attempt to autoload the plugi?
<myk_robinson> visit http://www.homestarrunner.com
<arkygeek> hi.  so this is really weird... I thought i had things working beautifully
<elvirolo> myk_robinson: no, but i use kubuntu, so i don't think it ever does anyway
<myk_robinson> oh, i thought you were in gnome.
<arkygeek> what happened is all of a sudden the screen froze, and then I couldn't get back into kde.  so i dropped to tty1 and did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<myk_robinson> yea, they never added that to Kubuntu. Always hated the way KDE was the redheaded stepchild.. wish they'd put more love into it
<arkygeek> gnome seems to be working ok, but all i can get with kde is a blackscreen.css or something
<arkygeek> could it be the video card driver?
<myk_robinson> elvirolo: wish i could help more. I used Kubuntu up until 8.10 would even boot on my laptop, which is why i am learning GNome now.I still have KDE/Kubuntu 8.04 on my desktop, thouhg
<myk_robinson> arkygeek: not sure, gnome and kde use the same video driver, so dont think that is the case
<myk_robinson> arkygeek: is this a new install?
<arkygeek> myk_robinson: yes it is
<myk_robinson> if so, from terminal or gnome, try deleting the hidden .kde directory, perhaps a config file got screwed. since its a clean install, you got nothing to lose
<elvirolo> myk_robinson: never mind, thanks very much for your help. Good luck with gnome :)
<arkygeek> good idea.  will do that now
<myk_robinson> should be /home/user/.kde
<myk_robinson> from console,     rm -r /home/user/.kde
<arkygeek> hmmm
<arkygeek> i take that back
<arkygeek> gnome is wonky too
<arkygeek> i wonder if i am too hot.... how do i tell temperatures?
<arkygeek> from cli
<myk_robinson> is the computer in question connected to the internet now?
<arkygeek> yes
<arkygeek> i am on it
<arkygeek> weechat
<arkygeek> :D
<myk_robinson> you'll need to install some stuff...
<arkygeek> ok
<myk_robinson> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<myk_robinson> arkygeek: after that, run    sudo sensors-detect
<elvirolo> myk_robinson: it seems a bug has already been filed anyway
<myk_robinson> elvirolo: can you post the bug report? i'm curious
<arkygeek> ok, temp is ok. (38/42)
<arkygeek> rebooting.... brb
<arkygeek> quit
<myk_robinson> arkygeek: what about hard drive temp?
<myk_robinson> hddtemp
<arkygeek> oh
<myk_robinson> sudo hddtemp /dev/sda
<myk_robinson> or something like that
<elvirolo> myk_robinson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/281958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281958 in flashplugin-nonfree "Firefox says flash plugin is not installed, but it is." [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Grr, panel applets randomly moved around again.
<DanaG> I'm glad whoever coded the "lock to panel" feature in Gnome... doesn't make door locks. =þ
<arkygeek> myk_robinson: hdd is 50C
<lamalex> DanaG: lol
<myk_robinson> arkygeek: what video card you running?
<arkygeek> nvidia
<myk_robinson> using the nvidia driver or vesa?
<arkygeek> nvidia driver
<arkygeek> 177
<myk_robinson> i gotta go. Sorry I haven't been much help to anybody, but its been nice talking with you all.
<nspyr> anyone used tilda?
<histo> Does upgrading to a new version remove all the extra apps i've installed?
<Pici> histo: no.
<histo> I've always done a fresh install
<histo> Should I worry about cleaning out hidden files in ~ for settings that may not be needed in 8.10
<shamus> my XChat window as well as my rhythmbox window are both using default GNOME theme, while everything else is using 8.10 theme
<shamus> anybody got any ideas?
<serenecloud> has anyone updated recently and had issues with wifi on laptops?
<veloc1ty> i did and i had no issues
<serenecloud> restarting now, hoping that it's gonna magically fix
<serenecloud> Aspire One btw
<theBishop> has anyone noticed the Compiz Manager is impossible to read with the NewHuman/DarkRoom theme?
<histo> Have to figure out of I have one of the effected network cards that is disabled.
<histo> is there a way to figure that out?
<serenecloud> crap, i still can't see any wireless points in network-manager
<serenecloud> can anyone help me diagnose this? i wanna use this laptop on wifi at a clients place rather soon
 * serenecloud was stupid for upgrading
<histo> !wifi | serenecloud
<ubottu> serenecloud: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bsnider> serenecloud, what wifi chip is it?
<serenecloud> bsnider: where do I find that?
<serenecloud> I'm using the ath5k drivers
<bsnider> ok run iwconfig fromt he console
<bsnider> serenecloud, wait. were you using madwifi before? if so, you need to remove the linux-restricted-drivers package because ath5k conflicts with it, or rather the reverse
<bsnider> linux-restricted-modules i mean
<serenecloud> bsnider: no, not using madwifi
<bsnider> serenecloud, how did you get the card working under hardy then?
<serenecloud> i have ath_pci in restricted drivers
<bsnider> what?
<serenecloud> hardy? i'm running intrepid
<bsnider> you said you upgraded
<serenecloud> apt-get upgrade
<serenecloud> from about 1 week ago, so i'm up-to-date with packages
<serenecloud> always been interpid
<serenecloud> *intrepid
<serenecloud> http://pastebin.com/m5b9e1ceb
<bsnider> well, you can try modprobe -r ath5k and hten modprobe ath5k. other than that, i don't know. i don't really understand what you're trying to say here
<serenecloud> sorry if i'm not being clear,
<LogicalDash> Hey, I use Enigmail and the prompt for my passphrase isn't taking my input.
<serenecloud> I'm running intrepid and I ran apt-get update and apt-get upgrade this morning
<serenecloud> part way through the upgrade my wifi stopped working
<serenecloud> had to connect through a wire to finish the upgrade
<serenecloud> and still wifi won't pick up anything
<a|wen> if anyone here has 5 minutes or so to test kdesvn in kubuntu intrepid, and tell me if it look okay, i would really apreciate it ... it's in my PPA right now for testing: https://edge.launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive
<serenecloud> don't suppose there's a "roll packages back to before last update" button?
<zyrorl> anyone know why aRts crashes regularly when running KDE apps?
<zyrorl> in normal ubuntu?
<zyrorl> when i run amarok or kde ftp program or something similar it'll come up and say that arts has crashed or something
<Ryoushi> Hey, any reason my sound system would randomly stop being able to play sounds for about 1 to 3 seconds and then start working again?
<arkygeek> hi again everyone
<arkygeek> i am having a problem with nvidia-settings
<arkygeek> when i try to save the configuration to xorg it seg faults... anyone else?
<zyrorl> what version of the drivers you running?
<zyrorl> 177 or 173?
<zyrorl> apparently 177 aren't yet fully compatible with the version of xorg that intrepid uses
<arkygeek> 177
<zyrorl> try downgrading to 173 if you arent already using it
<arkygeek> ok will try that
<zyrorl> it fixed my problems
<zyrorl> no worries
<Ryoushi> uhg, there it went again.  I keep getting these random sound stops for about 1 or 3 seconds.  It's irritating.
<Ryoushi> anyone know a reason that would happen?
<arkygeek> Ryoushi: i'm not reall
<arkygeek> y sure why that would happen
<arkygeek> ;-)
<zyrorl> no idea Ryoushi...
<Ryoushi> weird, because it keeps happening to me >.<
<zyrorl> arkygeek - other issues i had with 177 drivers were things like the windows wouldnt redraw correctly you'd have to move them or scroll or something to be able to see the actual window contents
<zyrorl> 173 was fine though
<Ryoushi> and I can't really file a bug report if I don't even know what the problem is caused by, or any notable details.
<Ryoushi> other than the problem itself.
<zyrorl> read syslog while issue is happening?
<Ryoushi> worth a shot.
<Ryoushi> also, arkygeek, what do you mean "i'm not reall"?
<arkygeek> Ryoushi: i was stuittering like the sound
<arkygeek> (been in front of screen too long today) :P sorry heh
<technopagan> Hi! Will it be an easy task to encrypt a user's complete /home partition using Intrepid's simple built-in folder-encryption?
<lfaraone> Hey, my install froze at the |select and install software| phase at 6% (amd netinstall via unetbootin)
<lfaraone> the text on the screen is "plese wait"
<webmaren> I tried installing Ibex today, and it went less than smoothly
<webmaren> I can boot and get to GDM login screen
<lfaraone> And it''s still stuck (this hasbeen a while of wait)
<webmaren> but once I try to login I get my background color and nothing else
<webmaren> already tried a "dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<webmaren> using irssi from virtual console right now
<lfaraone> Woah, it seemed it didnt' update to the screen, a switch of a vterm fixed it...
<webmaren> anybody know how to resolve the unable to login problem?
<Denise> type ur name
<Denise> and ur password
<webmaren> Denise: smarminess is not appreciated
<Denise> you think I m crazy?
<webmaren> after I log in, nothing loads
<Denise> smarminess
<Denise> never I do that
<Denise> do you?
<webmaren> I've got a plain screen with a pointer on it
<Denise> what color
<webmaren> background color I had set from 8.04
<webmaren> orangish
<Denise> and u cant login
<Denise> how come u r in ur console
<webmaren> well, I can log in, I just can't do anything afterwards
<webmaren> because console works
<Denise> you can type here
<webmaren> Gnome is messed up
<Denise> console works
<Denise> its good then
<webmaren> i prefr to work in GUI
<webmaren> it's kind of difficult to use Photoshop in CLI
<Denise> ah
<Denise> photoshop
<Denise> u cant use it in ubuntu
<webmaren> and my school is not impressed with essays formatted in plaintext
<webmaren> WINE
<webmaren> would someone like to actually help me solve my problem
<Denise> does WINE works right now
<Denise> and what school is that
<webmaren> Denise: it might, but I can't get far enough to test it
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Denise> are they good teachers at least
<webmaren> LjL: thanks
<LjL> i try
<webmaren> to summarize: I cannot do anything after logging in to GUI
<webmaren> if someone would like to help, I'll appreciate it
<Denise> well
<Denise> u should be happy of what u got
 * maxb spots fglrx-installer upload on intrepid-changes@ - Yikes, that's fast - since it's not even up on the ATI website yet!
<xxploit> webmaren, is there a reason your using beta if you have all this work you need to be done?
<webmaren> xxploit: if I fry my system, there is another comp in my house that is stable
<Mooloo> how can i downgrade to kde3?
<webmaren> I just prefer to recover my real system, rather than being stuck on my family's Mac
<webmaren> and betas are fun to play with
<webmaren> anybody know anything of this failure to login problem?
<josephpiche> Question for someone: i just upgraded to Intrepid from hardy, how do I get nvidia modules working again?
<josephpiche> the restricted drivers dialog says I don't have any available or used
<Mooloo> i compiled mine, it works
<ikonia> josephpiche: what card do you have
<josephpiche> ikonia: Quadro FX 570M
<ikonia> quadro, is that the old one, or the new 4 head one
<ikonia> quadro/quatro always get cofnused
<ikonia> confused
<josephpiche> ah... i copied that out of lspci
<histo> oh god errors with the upgrad
<ikonia> josephpiche: is it an old card, or a new one
<josephpiche> fairly new, and in a laptop
<josephpiche> about 6 months
<ikonia> Hmmmm not what I was expecting
<ikonia> let me see if I can find it
<josephpiche> ikonia: it was working fine in hardy, which i just installed yesterday (to get a base for intrepid)
<ikonia> josephpiche: to get a base ?
<ikonia> why did you just not install intrepid ?
<webmaren> update: failsafe gnome seems to be working, so it must be some problem between that and full gnome
<webmaren> belay that, failsafe gnome is just able to load my wallpaper and nothing else
<josephpiche> ikonia: it was easier for me to download the OS than burn a cd
<ikonia> josephpiche: nvidia drivers between kernels is highly volotile
<josephpiche> ikonia: did the packages get renamed?
<ikonia> I think so yes
<ikonia> the packages reference the drivers versions now I think
<josephpiche> so, nvidia-glx-### is what i should try?
<ikonia> josephpiche: well, you should use the hardware drivers tool
<ikonia> in system -> administration
<josephpiche> ikonia: it says that no drivers are available
<ikonia> josephpiche: do an apt-get update - and look again
<josephpiche> ikonia: did that
<ikonia> I'd be very suspicious of the upgrade status in that case
<josephpiche> ikonia: i installed 8.04.1 off a cd, then changed the sources.list file to point to intrepid, then ran apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<nspyr> whats the problem?
<josephpiche> i use a nvidia card and the hardware drivers dialog says that i don't have any drivers available
<nspyr> oh. did you try them all?
<nspyr> what about 177.8
<josephpiche> which package specifically?
<josephpiche> nvidia-glx-177 ?
<nspyr> ya
<josephpiche> okay, i'll try it
<josephpiche> thankx
<ikonia> josephpiche: thats not how you upgrade
<ikonia> JontheEchidna: did you read the upgrade document
<ikonia> ooh, he's gone
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<histo> Wow my system nuked
<webmaren> histo: what's eating you up
<histo> Well just tryed upgrading with update-manager -d to test beta. and kablooie system is flatlining (literaly) with 27 kernel.
<webmaren> histo: flatlining to what degree
<histo> Coulnt' even see the errors have to disable quiet and splash
<histo> It was beeping rapidly then flatline it was funny.
<webmaren> do you have GUI, CLI, blinkenlights?
<nspyr> kernel panic?
<webmaren> ouch
<histo> .19 kernel works. No cli no GUI no blinking lights.
<histo> Have to play around a bit
 * webmaren is suddenly appreciative of his CLI
<histo> webmaren: I just rebooted and used the .19 kernel that was there.
<histo> Have to eat dinner then I'll figure otu whats going on.
 * webmaren headdesks
<webmaren> did not think to try with old kernel
<webmaren> hopefully I won't be right back
<Delvien> man i havent had this problem in a while gksudo/sudo apps have base UI, i made a symlink but its not helping, How do i link my themes to that which root uses?
 * webmaren is disgruntled
<webmaren> no luck downgrading to kernel .19
<webmaren> still stuck at plainscreen
<Delvien> webmaren whats going on with it?
<webmaren> delvien: i can get to GDM login manager
<Delvien> webmaren, is it booting at all?
<webmaren> but then when I enter my info, it goes to a screen that's just my background color and a mouse pointer
<webmaren> yes booting is a go, and I'm talking from irssi on CLI right now
<webmaren> just can't get logged in over GUI
<Delvien> dmesg?
<Delvien> pastebin it please
<webmaren> can't pastebin
<Delvien> sec
<webmaren> at least I don't know how on CLI
<webmaren> am I looking for something specific
<Delvien> webmaren well anything look suspicious?
<webmaren> brb phonecall sorry
<Delvien> lol
<jasonkim> I can't install "libflashsupport" with "flashplugin-nonfree"..  Has something been changed?  Anyone has sound problem with firefox and pulseaudio?
<webmaren> back
<webmaren> would you happen to know how to scroll up in CLI?
<jasonkim> webmaren, are you talking to me?
<jasonkim> I got
<jasonkim> ALSA lib pcm_pulse.c:629:(pulse_prepare) PulseAudio: Unable to create stream: Invalid argument
<webmaren> no, sorry that was to delvien
<jasonkim> you can scroll up shift+page_up
<dstambou> is openoffice3 available for intrepid yet?
<webmaren> jasonkim: that's a negatory, doesn't scroll in virtual console like that
<webmaren> delvien: i don't see anything suspicious in what I can see
<jasonkim> Anyone has firefox audio problem with flash plugin and pulseaudio?
<webmaren> i got it, delvien, output to file and opened it in nano
<MTecknology> I heard 8.10 is supposed to be able to start logging onto a wireless network before logging into a computer - is that an actual possibility?
<webmaren> MTecknology: I'm using wireless from CLI, but I think that's always been a feature
<MTecknology> I've never been able to
<MTecknology> I still can't in 8.10
 * webmaren shrugs
<MTecknology> Unless that's what that new "System Setting" checkbox is for
<histo> brb turned off some options in grub lets see what the error is.
<webmaren> delvien???
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> just wanted to know what is wrong with my sources list
<webmaren> some of them may have been commented out in the upgrade
<webmaren> open /etc/apt/sources.lst and check them
<sorush20> http://pastebin.ca/1227300
<webmaren> i'm not exactly sure what is wrong with the gpg keys
<webmaren> you're saying that update-manager is failing to get the keys?
<webmaren> have you tried manually downloading them?
<webmaren> histo: how'd it go
<histo> Well I brought up .27 now got rid of quiet and splash and installed nvidia drivers seems to be working.
<webmaren> that's good
<histo> I have no log out button though
<webmaren> interesting
<webmaren> but ultimately not a fatal problem
<histo> No, not atm.
<sorush20> webmaren: how do you manually download them?
<webmaren> i don't remember off the top of my head
<sorush20> I thinkg its gpg server.com --get KET
<sorush20> KEY
<sorush20> I keep getting server time out
<webmaren> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKey
<Pici> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<webmaren> probably on that page
<webmaren> or just ask ubottu
<Pici> :)
<sorush20> there no such key
<sorush20> server time out
<histo> added the user switcher back now
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-15
<histo> brb
<sorush20> there is a way of telling gpg to get the email from over a proxy
<sorush20> any idea how I could get it to work?
<webmaren> i don't know
<webmaren> does anyboyd know what dpkg error (1) means
<histo> Okay its a problem with uvesafb getting errors. If I enable splash the system will crash with the .27 kernel. It works fine with the .19 kernel though.
<ionstorm> Hey this is probably an easy question to answer, I recently changed my login password and was using the ecryptfs private directory I am unable to recover the data, any ideas? Bug #283477
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283477 in ecryptfs-utils "ecryptfs-utils does not handle changing password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283477
<GaMbi_DK> I use NVTV and edited my xorg.conf so that it runs dualview: LeftOf screen(0) (my tv is the the left of my monitor) but cant drag windows and videos between em.. could it be my desktops swap that blocks ?
<webmaren> apt keeps failing "upgrade"
<histo> I'm thinking i might just do a fresh install when final is released.
<webmaren> claiming /usr/bin/dpkg error(1)
<histo> What is on port 16001?
<histo> and 4713?
<webmaren> well now its seems to be working better
<webmaren> and there's a kernel upgrade waiting for me
<Pici> histo: netstat -tanp | grep 4713
 * webmaren hopes it will fix the problem
<histo> its listening on everything
<darkhamm> hey people, i've upgraded from hardy, and i've only this issue at startup, before GDM:
<histo> Anyone else have those ports open default ibex?
<darkhamm> Ubuntu is running in low-graphigal mode...
<histo> darkhamm: install restricted drivers for your device.
<darkhamm> (EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)
<webmaren> going for a reboot
<webmaren> wish me luck
<darkhamm> (EE) failed to load module "dri" (module requirement mismatch,0)
<darkhamm> histo, i've an ati radeon 9600, before upgrading, i've a message about some problem with my card, but i hoped about a generic configuration
<darkhamm> actually, aty catalyst doesn't support intrepid beta
<darkhamm> and i'm going slightly mad to reconfigure xorg.conf to generic, i can only load kde4.1.2, and i can't find a way to install mesa properly....
<darkhamm> someone can help me about this?
<sorush20> darkhamm: do yo have recovery options ?
<zyrorl> anyone know how to get synaptic touchpad configuration to work on ubuntu intrepid x86_64
<sorush20> darkhamm: at grub menu
<darkhamm> yes...
<sorush20> use it and try to fix the xorg
<sorush20> in interpid its automated
<sorush20> comeback here
<sorush20> if you don't succeed
<darkhamm> yes sorush20. i must run some specific command?
<Pici> darkhamm: There was just a version of fglrx uploaded to the repositories  that should support xorg 1.5.
<sorush20> no not really I think its automated.. have you ever edited xorg.conf manually
<darkhamm> Pici i'm looking in repo. sorush20, yes i've done...
<sorush20> so when you put mensa in the device in the xorg.conf what happens dose you desktop manager load
<sorush20> ?
<darkhamm> sorush20, ive the issue.
<darkhamm> guys, it's true, synaptic have a version of fglrx, if i install this from synaptic, how can i be sure of a correct installatin?
<Parabola> if i pause a media player, and leave the machine idle for a period of time, and come back, i no longer have sound
<Parabola> the device is still recognized, but no output
<Parabola> no errors either..
<Parabola> i have to bounce to resolve it.. happens on two differnet machines
<Parabola> anyone seen anything like that?
<histo> ahh found the bug i'm having issues with bug #279187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279187 in usplash "regression: usplash causes system to beep and hang" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279187
<Parabola> odd
<Parabola> bug #27934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 27934 in kubuntu-meta "screen saver doesn't unlock (dup-of: 26175)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/27934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 26175 in kde-guidance "Can't unlock session" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/26175
<Parabola> heh
<Parabola> neet
<KDE4000> will the next ubuntu 8.10 include a kernel greater than 2.6.27-git3?
<nixblicker76> hi there ... i just installed the 8.10 beta and now I'm running into problems. My Notebook can't suspend to ram anymore. The option in the gnome-power-manager vanished. Any Idea how to reactivate that?
<Parabola> you didnt install it with wubi did you?
<zyrorl> the latest default wallpaper looks far better than the crappy circles one
<RAOF> nixblicker76: Grr.  The problem there is that something has pulled in the uswsusp package.  Remove that, and suspend will work again.
<Parabola> zyrorl i like the circles :(
<zyrorl> i like the new one, looks more ubuntu like
<zyrorl> like... cavepaint drawings
<zyrorl> nice
<Parabola> reminds me of hippies.
<ubuntu> can anyone help me with the kubuntu intrepid beta? i'm having really bad problems, with both an upgraded installation from hardy and the live CD. basically, the desktop does not exist, for some reason it's taking whatever window is in focus, maximizing it, and making that be the background. This includes everything including the K menu, this konversation window I have open, and any right-click menu
<ubuntu> on top of that, any window that is maximized is not displayed at all
<elliott> the upgraded installation was 32 bit, this live cd is 64 bit, i was usingthe nonfree ATI graphic drivers in my install,and i'm using the default graphics frivers here
<elliott> so I doubt any of those are the problem
<JontheEchidna> sounds like kwin could possibly not be running
<elliott> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ kwin
<elliott> kwin: unable to claim manager selection, another wm running? (try using --replace)
<elliott> when i run kwin --replace, it looks normal until the command is completed, then looks like this again
<JontheEchidna> kwin is crashing then
<JontheEchidna> you could try rm ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<JontheEchidna> then kwin --replace
<JontheEchidna> though if the problem happened with a livecd too I don't know if that'd help
<afflux> aaaaaaaaaargggggggghhhhhhhh... My ears
<elliott> JontheEchidna: sorry about that. I hilighted the command you poted intending to copy/paste, and when I right clicked, the computer locked up
<elliott> what was it again?
<afflux> the upgrade set the volume to 100% and I fell of my chair o.o
<JontheEchidna> elliott: rm ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<JontheEchidna> then kwin --replace
<elliott> still having problems
<elliott> and the olny error-like output I see form kwin --replace is "QTimeLine::setDuration: cannot set duration <= 0" repeated about 10 times
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I did see somebody who had X freeze up every night at midnight who was getting the same error
<serenecloud> sounds like a feature to me
<elliott> oh hey
<elliott> the "kwin --replace" command never returned
<elliott> so i did ctrl+c and killed it
<elliott> and now everything looks fine
<elliott> except the top bar on all my programs disappeared. the one with minimize close maximize etc
<elliott> but the desktop actually shows up now
<elliott> i started kwin again and the problem started back up
<elliott> so it has to be in kwin
<elliott> and the following error appeared i nthe output this time
<elliott> X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<elliott>   Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)
<elliott>   Resource id:  0x3200022
<mn> what kernel is intrepid using?
<nickrud> 2.6.27
<nickrud> I've been having issues with the nvidia driver blanking the screen; happens a few times a minute after start, then tapers off to only occasionally. Sometimes I'll see screen tears instead of a full blank. Any ideas out there?
<RAOF> nickrud: that happens each time the card changes power state, if you've got a laptop.
<nickrud> nope, a desktop. 8800gt
<nickrud> but that's something to look at. Do you have an idea how I could check that?
<RAOF> It might still be changing power state; check nvidia-settings.
<nickrud> <egg on face>Somehow I ended up with the NV driver</egg on face (less)>
<nickrud> RAOF, thanks much
<mn> In general, is Ubuntu upgraded in small increments or is everything upgraded on the day of the release of the new OS?
<nickrud> mn, if you don't run the devel version, it will happen all at once (only after you permit)
<mn> well i just know i had *a bunch* of packages to upgrade all at once today and most of them had something to do with the kernel or other low-level software
<nickrud> mn if you're running intrepid, you're using the devel version. You might get 0, or a hundred packages daily
<mn> no im running 8.04
<nickrud> mn, then those were probably staged to update together. Some packages have tight dependencies on others
<mn> ah, yes that's probably right
<mn> what is package "dbus"?
<nickrud> mn and #ubuntu is the best place for 8.04 questions in general
<mn> yeah but im sure 8.1 has dbu
<mn> dbus*
<nickrud> so does 8.04. Dbus has been around for several releases now
<calc> OOo 3.0.0-2ubuntu1 should be done building in about 8 or so hours for whoever wants to play with it (see PPA)
<mn> so this is a question pertaining to many releases
<calc> note it will not be installable until the i386 build finishes
<elliott> wow so
<calc> and no i will not be in the main intrepid
<calc> er it will not
 * calc won't be in intrepid either... since he is a human ;)
<bsnider> calc, which ppa is that, sir?
<calc> launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs
<calc> basically wait around 12hr before trying to upgrade to it, if it fails to install it will likely be due to i386 not finishing building yet
<elliott> i locked    up       agaaaain, ttwiceeeeee. now            i'm usiinnng ttheeeeee on screen keyboard because my actual keyboard doesn't work
<bsnider> i'm not getting the i386 packages
<calc> bsnider: exactly... but i386 has to complete to get the 'all' packages
<calc> someone just last week complained amd64 wasn't installable since the 'all' packages hadn't finished building yet on i386 buildd
<elliott> any tips on getting my ketboard working   again
<calc> they just needed to wait a few more hours, heh :)
<cmerk> the new version (0.7.0) of the panorama stiching program hugin was released 10 days ago (it's been 2 years in the making). However intrepid still has the svn3191 beta5 package from debian unstable. Where should I put in a request to make sure the new version gets into the intrepid release.
<bsnider> calc, if they don't work, can i blame you?
<calc> not if it hasn't finished building on i386 yet
<calc> if it finished building on i386 and still won't install then there is a problem
<calc> but i seriously doubt there will be any issue since rc4 and final are basically the same and rc4 was there since last week
<bsnider> yes but if it installs and for some reason there's a bug here and there
<calc> bsnider: well yea that is why it isn't in intrepid
<calc> ooo 3.0 is course buggy it was just released and sun just pushes it out basically :\
<calc> thats why it won't go into backports for at least a month or two
<bsnider> are you saying sun just all of a sudden decides something should be released without doing proper bug testing?
<bsnider> is steve ballmer in charge of sun too?
<nixternal> anyone else having problems when installing with drive encryption?
<nixternal> first, grub isn't correct after install, and then after fixing that, I get the BusyBox garbage about /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed
<elliott> JontheEchidna: hey, it crashed a few times again on me, the keyboard stoped working, etc. it got so unusablethat I just went back to a hardy live cd
<elliott> i want to make a bug report, but it owould help to know more than "kwin" for the problem
<myk_robinson> hey. Anyone here using VirtualBox 2.0.2, and successful with USB support?
<myk_robinson> quiet room tonight
<myk_robinson> hello?
<RAOF> Yes?
<myk_robinson> hey, just testing.. DIdnt see any traffic in this channel..
<myk_robinson> are you able to help with VirtualBox USB in Intrepid?
<RAOF> It's generally a bad idea to open with "hello?" - most people watching the channel will ignore it, because it's not an actionable question :)
<myk_robinson> no prob, was just confused due to no activity, which is unusal for this channel
<RAOF> Not any more than pointing you to the kvm bug.  If virtualbox still uses the old removed USB method, you'll need to take it up with them :)
<myk_robinson> my question is how do I enable USB support in VirtualBox 2.0.2 in Intrepid? I have added the fstab entry and edited the mountkernfs.sh.. The devices show but are greyed out
<myk_robinson> what is the kvm bug, please?
<myk_robinson> no activity on the vbox channel :(
<rafal> how to upgrade to current beta version? I need something newer then 8.04 coz I need .2.6.27 kernel and some other newer software
<rafal> and, after that, will I be able to easly switch to regular 8.10 once it is out
<bsnider> RAOF, is virtualbox a frontend for kvm or xen?
<RAOF> bsnider: Neither.
<myk_robinson> bsnider: VirtualBox is an opensource "VMware"-like application
<bsnider> i ama aware of what it does
<myk_robinson> it is working well, i just want to get USB support enabled so I can hook up my Line 6 POD X3 Live through a virtual machine and lose dedicated Windows entirely.
<RAOF> myk_robinson: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/virtualbox/+bug/156085
<myk_robinson> Thats all I use it for is tweaking my POD patches
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156085 in qemu "Could not open /proc/bus/usb/devices" [Medium,Confirmed]
<RAOF> Well, the open-source edition is open-source, certainly :)
<myk_robinson> using the full blown version, downloaded the .deb. from the website
<RAOF> And we're utterly unable to support that, obviously :)
<myk_robinson> no big deal, just asking around. sorry
<myk_robinson> hopefully someone will eventually answer at the vbox channel
<RAOF> That's OK.  The bug is a pointer to what the actual problem is, at least.  We just can't fix it for them :)
<myk_robinson> I have a friend here in town who got it working, but he isn't answering his phone. Perhaps he'll be around tomorrow.
<myk_robinson> other than that, so far so good. Guys have finally made me a Gnome convert
<limcore> 8.10 beta is not horribly unstable? as in, it will not explode monitor or delete harddrive? :)
<myk_robinson> limcore: it is working fine on my laptop, with minor issues with my wifi
<limcore> hmm Im using wifi... what are the issues?
<myk_robinson> my wifi is intel 3945abg. It works, but occaisionaly drops the connection. I also use a Belkin wireless usb adapter that keeps the connection just fine
<limcore> hmm
<limcore> it seems many kde applications are removed?
<myk_robinson> i couldnt get the kde version to even boot for me. I have tried KDE4 and didnt like it too much, so I am learning GNome. Got it working great
<limcore> hmm
<limcore> perhaps I could get just the kernel from 8.10 beta?
<limcore> and drivers
<aim1159> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/26825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 26825 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "evdev is not working when you hotplug devices" [Medium,Incomplete]
<aim1159> have not tested yet on ubuntu 8.10
<aim1159> but can confirm that this bug still exist on 8.04.1
<aim1159> tested with Logitech Laser Mouse RX1000
<aim1159> mouse work only when plugged before x start
<aim1159> mouse configured the following way: http://paste.org.ru/?8mfx19
<elliott> does anyone know why my display would be so broken in intrepid kubuntu? it happens in both an upgraded install and livecd, in 32 bit and 64 bit, and with both default and ATI-specific video drivers
<elliott> what's happening is that whatever window is in focus appears maximized and pixellated as te background image
<elliott> even popup menus and the K menu do this
<bsnider> because the ati drivers aren't good?
<elliott> windows in general are hard to use, don't display correctly after returning from being minimized, and they don't show up at all when maximized
<elliott> but it happens with the default drivers
<bsnider> and so?
<elliott> i figured those wouldn't be ATI specific
<smil3y> elliott>  have you reconfigured x at all yet?
<elliott> no, what would i haveto change?
<bsnider> the open source ati drivers are developed by ati and novell
<smil3y> elliott>  remember your using beta software so anything can break at any time, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<smil3y> elliott>  or reboot, and choose one of the recovery kernels and go through the x reconfigure
<bsnider> i'm pretty sure fglrx doesn't work at all right now, so it might be better just to blow away xorg.conf and let the x server choose the best driver
<limcore> can I install just kernel+drivers from 8.10, but keep applications, xorg, kde, etc?
<smil3y> elliott>  maybe try vesa or free ati driver when in the recovery kernel, one of those should work
<bsnider> i'm not sure how x decides whjether to use ati or radeonhd
<blankthemuffin> This isn't really a problem, wireless works fine, but the wireless light on my dell inspiron is flashing like it's going out of fashion.
<Volkodav> looks like they fixed the skype issue on 64 bit on the 7 kernel
<bsnider> what skype issue?
<Volkodav> that it would segfault as a nut
<bsnider> that was because of missing lib32 stuff. they fixed that a while back
<Volkodav> ok
<squeegee> Attempting to install 8.10 x64 on brand new ASUS M51 laptop, after initial boot I get 'Kernel alive', then 'kernel really alive', then the screen goes blank, and never comes back.  Same with 8.10 x64 alt as well as 8.04 x86 and 8.04 x64.  Any pointers?
<Volkodav> maybe an X issue
<supert0nes> is there any place i can get a firefox 3.1 deb from?
<Volkodav> tried diff tty's ?
<smil3y> squeegee>  live cd works ok?
<squeegee> No
<squeegee> Not after initial start
<squeegee> I've tried all kinds of various boot params to no avail either.
<squeegee> The video is via ATI 3650.
<smil3y> squeegee>  gonna take a stab in the dark here, maybe new unsupported hardware?  how new is this thing?
<smil3y> squeegee>  does ANY live cd work?
<squeegee> It's not even listed on the ASUS web site yet.  I knew I was asking for trouble, but it was too good to pass up.
<squeegee> The model is M51TA
<bsnider> squeegee,  hold down a key when you see the kernel message
<squeegee> The GParted cd works.
<smil3y> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220348&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Notebooks-_-ASUS-_-34220348    this one?
<squeegee> smil3y - nope, the OTHER one M51TA, not M51Ta (silly uppercase A makes a HUGE difference)
<smil3y> hmmm ok, looking at hardware
<squeegee> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220349
<squeegee> bsnider:  held shift down, didn't make a difference.  Trying another...
<bsnider> can you hear the hard drive working while the screen is black?
<bsnider> is the hard drive indicator light blinking?
<squeegee> Holding space didn't do anything either.
<smil3y> squeegee>  cant find too much bout it on the net,  one review said they cant even get xp to work on it, not really a comparison but ??
<squeegee> Hard disk not doing anything, but the CD drive is still spinning.
<bsnider> squeegee, you're booting from a livecd?
<squeegee> right now I'm using the alt cd.  I can switch...
<bsnider> is it today's build, or the beta from 2 weeks ago?
<smil3y> squeegee>  did you try waiting for a little while on a live cd, and try ctrl alt f1 or any other?
<squeegee> Trying the live cd again now.  I waited as long as 10 minutes or so at one point.  Haven't tried al-f1 yet, will now.
<DG19075> Here's a question: I've noticed in the Ibex betas, Nautilus takes a Godawful long time to open a USB drive. Anyone else notice this?
<squeegee> alt-F1-alt-F4 did nothing.
<smil3y> squeegee>  control alt f1
<squeegee> I just tried booting a WinXP Pro x64, and it BSOD's.  I'm starting to be concerned.
<bsnider> squeegee, what chipset is this?
<squeegee> whoops, retried with control-alt-f1, still nothing.
<smil3y> squeegee>  hey you get this thing from nasa or what lol
<squeegee> Trying a Fedora 9 x64:  Almost the same thing.  Got through a bunch of loading (didn't catch the last one, it went so fast), then the same blank screen.
<squeegee> :-)
<squeegee> No, newegg.
<squeegee> I've had a lot of good experience with ASUS, and heard a lot of good things about their laptops...  I guess I chose poorly.
<squeegee> I left the FAT32 restore partition intact (for no particular reason).  I wonder if that is affecting it?
<bsnider> squeegee, what chipset?
<squeegee> HOnestly, I'm not sure.  How silly to buy a laptop and not check first.  Since it was a Turion X2 Ultra 64 and ATI 3650, I figured it'd be fine.
<bsnider> squeegee, actually, that was totally thw _wrong_ hardware to buy. next time as much intel stuff as possible
<smil3y> squeegee>  shouldnt matter about the restore partition, your better off leaving it anyway just in case you need to restore it to factory if you have to send back for repairs anytime.  installing linux voids the warranty.
<ayllu> hi, Iḿ using intrepid ibex, and I have problems when i try to "turn off" the computer. The computer freezes in some part of the proses
<smil3y> squeegee>  and PS.  youll have much better luck with nvidia
<smil3y> squeegee>  ATI support in linux is nowhere near nvidia, getting better, but ..........
<squeegee> NVidia I'm not surprised about.  I was just scared about all the chipsets going bad in laptops.  It's my daughters new machine.
<bsnider> i don't think the 3650 is supported by any linux driver yet
<squeegee> For my computer, I ONLY use NVidia.
<squeegee> I wonder how the gparted cd boots into X without problems?  With the correct rez and all.  I think I need to pursue that for the time being?
<squeegee> SystemRescue CD 1.1.0 failed to boot the same way as well.
<bsnider> that uses an older kernel
<bsnider> you could try hardy
<squeegee> I think I will.  Gotta get it first, as I don't have it handy.
<squeegee> Thanks for all the help!  I think I have a couple of things to try now.
<bsnider> fedora 9 didn't work?
<squeegee> nope.
<bsnider> what about opensuse 11?
<bsnider> try live booting opensuse with kde4 too
<squeegee> Haven't tried it, as I don't use it normally.  I think going through all the various base distro's is the next thing to try.
<bsnider> also mandriva's 2009 edition was released a few days ago. try that
<squeegee> That I have (tried it in VM on main machine).
<bsnider> that will probably work
<squeegee> Burning the CD as I type.
<Ward1983> im gonna reinstall ubuntu tomorrow, i got ubuntu 8.04 64bit which i want to get rid of, want to go back to 32 bit
<Ward1983> should i use 8.10?
<bsnider> if i say yes are you going to blame me if it doesn't work?
<Ward1983> bsnider, nah then i just use 8.04, got the cd anyways
<squeegee> I've been using 8.10 for a couple of weeks without problems that I couldn't solve.
<bsnider> then i don't care what you use
<Ward1983> bsnider by that i mean, if it does not work i will just use the older version....
<Ward1983> squeegee ah nice thats what i wanted to hear
<Ward1983> my main concern was about the ICH8 / ICH9 ethernet driver that seemed to be able to render a NIC completely useless
<dhng> I upgraded to Intrepid but now when I log into Ubuntu I'm stuck with an empty Gnome screen
<Ward1983> but i read it is blacklisted now
<squeegee> I will warn, though:  When I attempted to upgrade an 8.04 to 8.10, it killed the 8.04 where it wouldn't even boot anymore.  From scratch, though, has been good for me in both x86 and x64.
<bsnider> Ward1983, that problem was fixed
<bsnider> you'r ebehind the times
<dhng> How do I get anything to run from within Gnome? I'm stuck with an empty screen with just my desktop background.
<Ward1983> squeegeeyes i killed my system once like that too, upgrading is just something i never attempt since then
<bsnider> linux isn't going to release a kernel that zaps cards like that
<squeegee> It also fixed a problem with my K8WE machine that would fail to install 8.04 because of SATA issues.
<dhng> and my mouse doesn't work
<Ward1983> bsnider it was a beta or something
<bsnider> dhng, that sounds like a hard lockup to me
<Ward1983> squeegee ah nice improvement is allways good :)
<bsnider> dhng, a kernel problem
<dhng> bsnider: the mouse works at the login screen
<dhng> bsnider: but yes, when booting up my laptop I'm getting a ton of kernel problems
<bsnider> dhng, and then the system locks up
<bsnider> dhng, might try a clean install
<dhng> bsnider: only when I try to log in gnome
<Ward1983> is that ICH8 / ICH9 driver blacklisted now? just ot make sure
<dhng> bsnider: not an option
<bsnider> gnome can't lock up a system
<Ward1983> dhng is it just files that you need of the machine?
<dhng> Ward1983: yes
<Ward1983> dhng you could just copy those after you boot with a ubuntu cd, and do a clean install after you copied everything
<bsnider> dhng, if your mouse is inavailable and the screen is frozen, there's a driver in use at that time that's locking up the kernel
<dhng> bsnider: I was able to use the mouse yesterday, but I just ran apt-get update and now it's stuck
<Ward1983> :o wow lol
<bsnider> dhng, there was a kernel update today
<Ward1983> i think i might wait with 8.10 now i hear that :p
<Singer> hello
<squeegee> Mandriva 2009 failed the same way - boot kernel, then blank screen.
<bsnider> dhng, you can try booting a previous kernel
<Singer> does anyone have any news about the atheros 5007 support?
<dhng> bsnider: I can try, but how is it gonna help?
<Singer> someoen said it will be part of 8.10 but its still not working fo rme
<bsnider> dhng, just try it
<smil3y> dhng>  same thing happened to me, dependency issues so it wouldnt dload gnome packages, you have any other win managers installed?  try another and delete all packages asking for dependencies, then re install ubuntu-desktop........... worked ok for me
<bsnider> Singer, should work
<Singer> bsnider: I cant' figure out how to get it to work
<dhng> smil3y: I also had kubuntu-desktop installed
<Ward1983> jesus :s
<bsnider> Singer, ath5k should handle that
<Singer> bsnider: if I went k-buntu it shouldn't matter right?
<smil3y> dhng>  boot into that, should work
<bsnider> Singer, no
<dhng> smil3y: nope, can't load the config files
<dhng> smil3y: the Intrepid upgrade borked it
<Singer> bsnider: okay, let me get it installed and see... the live cd didn't work for me..
<smil3y> dhng>  boot into command line?
<dhng> smil3y: yes, I can, but what's the point
<bsnider> Singer, you boot the livecd and i'll get it working'
<smil3y> dhng>  and then apt get remove the packages that are causing problems, shouldnt be too many
<td123> so will oo.o 3.0 be included in 8.10 orr is it too late?
<bsnider> td123, too late
<dhng> smil3y: the problem is I have no idea what's causing the problems
<Singer> bsnider: too late, I've started the install already; bu give me 10 or so till its done?
<dhng> smil3y: when I upgraded to Intrepid, X wouldn't even load.  I had to replace the conf file with a backup version
<smil3y> dhng> well if you boot into command line and run apt-get update  and apt-get upgrade it will give you a list of dependency problems im sure of it
<Singer> bsnider: wait, 32bit vs 64bit.. would that make a difference?
<saint-takeshi> anyone else had issues with 3d acceleration/rendering with intrepid
<smil3y> dhng>  your describing the same problem i had 2 days ago
<saint-takeshi> \s\?
<td123> Singer: if your using it for "normal" usage, you won't notice anything...
<dhng> smil3y: I am using a wireless connection, and if I'm in command line I have no idea how to connect
<Singer> okay, I'm using k 64-bit.. hoping to get wireless to work once its installed
<smil3y> dhng>  sudo ifup ath0  or whatever the name of your wireless is
<td123> Singer: in my experience, i386 had less workarounds
<Singer> ok, let me download that
<Singer> and see,
<smil3y> dhng> replace ath0 with name of wireless or connect ethernet
<Singer> mmm, 1 hour to download
<smil3y> early day tomorrow, im out, gnite
<saint-takeshi> for example, glxgears acts a little strange...the "gears" image flickers, and if i switch focus to anything else, or move the window, it kills my laptop
<td123> Singer: to download 8.10 beta?
<Singer> td123: yeah
<bsnider> Singer, no, no difference at all
<Singer> bsnider: okay, I've got about 10 minutes till its installed (8.10/Kbuntu/AMD64)
<Ward1983> what will change in ubuntu 8.410 between now and the relase date
<Ward1983> is that known?
<Ward1983> 8.10
<td123> Ward1983: basically just bug fixes
<saint-takeshi> Ward1983: lots and lots of bug fixes.
<noriyuki> Hi only one question... after I installed bluez utils, why it keeps saying the command "hidd" has not been found
<Ward1983> td123 but all that stuff i heard here a couple of minutes ago made me worry, will they be able to get all that out?
<td123> Ward1983: there could also be major things fixed if found (like the e1000 brick issue :P) but those are less likely
<bsnider> Singer, i asked you to boot the livecd
<td123> Ward1983: what will they get out?
<Ward1983> crashing system after apt-get update is simply crazy
<td123> Ward1983: its beta...
<Singer> bsnider: by the time you said that, I've already started the install to the HD..
<Ward1983> td123 yes but 2 weeks from release :s
<Singer> bsnider: so on my laptop i'm doing that right now (I'm also downloading the i386) on this gaming PC
<Ward1983> td123 what makes you so sure the release wont do that?
<saint-takeshi> oh, has anyone else had that thing (probably laptop-specific, but i'm not sure) where gnome-power-manager periodically dies?
<ZXY> 在不阿？
<Ward1983> hahaha
<Ward1983> wth lol
<bsnider> Singer, you don't need the i386 build
<dhng> how do I burn the beta ISO from within the command line?
<ZXY> 我电脑出问题了
<bsnider> Singer, the itanium is the only cpu that can't run 32 bit code
<ZXY> 这个系统不是太好用的阿
<td123> Ward1983: if this problem is specific to you then you should report it or it won't be fixed...
<Singer> bsnider: okay, I've cancelled the download.. the install is still going
<ZXY> 没人说话？
<Ward1983> td123 no it seemd to be a generalproblem a few people here a bit earlyer had it
<td123> Ward1983: what I'm saying is if they don't know about a problem, then how could they fix it...
<ZXY> 不明白，中文
<dhng> ZXY: please use English
<moontiger> hi
<moontiger> does anybody know if the firefox 3 font problems will be fixed in 8.10
<moontiger> ?
<td123> Ward1983: well then I'm sure they will get it fixed if it is important/ no workaround/ time left
<bsnider> moontiger, there aren't any font problems
<Ward1983> i dunno what to decide
<moontiger> ummmmmm yes there are
<moontiger> they look crap
<Ward1983> and i cannot wait 2 weeks
<dhng> how come every time I run apt-get upgrade, I get a ton of files downloaded?
<bsnider> moontiger, no there aren't
<moontiger> says who?
<dhng> I just did the same thing 5 minutes ago and now it's downloading some more.
<td123> Ward1983: what are you talking about, please stop mumbling in the irc
<moontiger> i have crappy ff3 fonts in front of me now
<ZXY> no  china?
<bsnider> moontiger, i'm sure you do, but not because of intrepid
<moontiger> everything else is great but ff3 sucks
<moontiger> no duh
<Ward1983> ZXY #ubuntu-cn i think
<td123> moontiger: did you try to see if you can find solutions online or are you waiting for them to fix it
<moontiger> im on hardy asking if they have been fixed in ibex
<ZXY> yes
<bsnider> ZXY, yes there is a china. it's in asia
<moontiger> sheesh
<noriyuki> Hi only one question... after I installed bluez utils, why it keeps saying the command "hidd" has not been found
<moontiger> ive tried everything
<moontiger> trust me
<Ward1983> ZXY /join #ubuntu-cn
<Ward1983> ZXY thats the chinese channel :)
<bsnider> moontiger, well there weren't any font problems on ff3 on hardy either
<td123> moontiger: if somebody knew what you were talking about they would tell you, stop trying to force the answer out.. its just dumb
<moontiger> bsnider, apart from being an unhelpful ahole do you do anything useful?
<Singer> arg.. stupid Intel modem numbers
<Singer> gotta kill intel
<moontiger> ok let me try again if thats ok
<moontiger> i have hardy and the fonts in ff3 are very bad ... ui fonts and page fonts
<bsnider> moontiger, you're having a problem that's specific to your setup. it's not an ubuntu problem at all. ff3 fonts are great
<td123> moontiger: no offense, but you should try to help yourself...
<moontiger> on 3 laptops
<bsnider> moontiger, are you using subpixel rendering?
<moontiger> wow u guys are completely unhelpful and unfriendly
<moontiger> yes if u let me explain
<dhng> Does Gnome use some kind of init file when it boots up? if so, is there a way to reset it to factory defaults?
<Singer> ff works well for me, as long as you get flash and java :)
<td123> moontiger: aka, google what you are experiencing and see if there are any solutions online
<smil3y> i dont know, i have hardy and ff3 on 2 laptops, and 3 desktops and there all fine font wise
<bsnider> moontiger, nobody here is having the problem you thinkw e all are
<moontiger> i have ... more times than u can imagine and there are bugs logged in launchpad
<moontiger> to do with libcairo
<td123> moontiger: how do you expect us to know every answer to your problems?
<bsnider> moontiger, try booting today's livecd and you'll see. obviously cairo has been updated
<moontiger> bsnider, could u do me a favor and stfu as far as im concerned please?
<moontiger> i dont
<moontiger> i asked if they had been fixed in ibex
<td123> moontiger: then stop acting like it
<moontiger> fuk off
<td123> that guy has issues..
<bsnider> now let's badmouth him behind his back
<smil3y> gone now
<td123> let's not
<ZXY> No group of Chinese?
<dhng> ZXY: /j #ubuntu-cn
<ZXY> thinks
<Ward1983> ZXY type: /join #ubuntu-cn
<robbak> OK. I am trying to get my mobile 'broadband' operating after the upgrade to intrepid and the new Network Manager. I need to find out how to specify the device (/dev/rfcomm0) and how to get it listed in the menu so I can connect to it. Does documentation exist for this new Manager?
<Ward1983> cn = chinese
<iPeipei> ZXY: hello
<Ward1983> aaah nice :)
<smil3y> Ward1983>  not tha i know of, but if you click on the icon in taskbar theres the option to make a new connection
<Singer> ZXY: #ubuntu-cn - zhong ven
<Ward1983> smil3y ?
<smil3y> oops sorry that was for robbak
<Singer> bsnider: okay, kbuntu 8.10 installed.. still no wifi..
<Ward1983> smil3y no problem just making sure the sentence doesnt get lost :)
<bsnider> Singer, open a terminal, tryp iwconfig
<bsnider> is there a wmaster0 device listed?
<Singer> nope, only lo,eth0, pan0 (I assume for the bluetootha dapter)
<smil3y> robbak>  not that i know of, but if you click on the icon, and choose option for new connection you can setup from there
<iPeipei> Ward1983: maybe ZXY is away now
<bsnider> Sing now type sudo modprobe ath5k
<Singer> bsnider: done, and stll the same thing from iwconfig
<Ward1983> iPeipei i think hes just away, he didnt type very much the last 15 minutes or so
<smil3y> robbak>  should be listed already as /dev/tty/USB0 thats what mine is anyway
<robbak> smil3y, there's "New Wireless connection" which is wrong, and I have created a connection in "Edit connections"...
<Ward1983> iPeipei thanx for comming over :)
<bsnider> Singer, is that wireless-n or g?
<smil3y> robbak>  is the card plugged in
<Singer> bsnider: lspico gives me: Atheros Communication AR242x 802.11abg wireless
<iPeipei> Ward1983: o,you can told him #ubuntu-cn
<Ward1983> iPeipei we tried lol
<robbak> smil3y: I am using my my phone via bluetooth. /dev/rfcomm0
<Ward1983> iPeipei he didnt seem to get it
<smil3y> robbak>  oh, no experience with that, sorry thought it was a pcmcia card, thats all i know about
<iPeipei>  :(
<Ward1983> iPeipei maybe you can /msg him a message in chinese about how to get in #ubuntu-cn
<Ward1983> then he can read it whenever he gets back
<bsnider> Singer, did madwifi work before?
<Singer> bsnider: everywhere I read it basically says that's Atheros 5007
<iPeipei> Ward1983: ok,i will have a try
<Singer> bsnider: yes it did
<robbak> smil3y: Where did you set the device name?
<bsnider> Singer, try putting ath5k in the /etc/modules file and rebooting
<Singer> wird, it also loaded the module ath_pci
<smil3y> robbak>  i didnt, thats all done through the kernel when you plug it in or connect via bt, when i plugged in my card i got a popup saying it detected a cell broadband card, and would i like to configure it........... very nice
<bsnider> Singer, wha?
<Ward1983> iPeipei ok thanx again
<dhng> smil3y: running apt-get upgrade gives me an error with processing linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.11_i386.deb
<bsnider> Singer, have you got the linux-restricted-modules package installed?
<dhng> for some reason my /boot directory has 0 byte free
<Singer> bsnider: when I was using 8.04, I compiled madwifi and it came to a module called ath_pci which then made it working
<bsnider> Singer, i are confussed
<robbak> smil3y: Hmm seems like it. I plugged in via the cable, and it appeared in the menu. Hmm, I'll have to go digging in the scripts, it seems.
<Singer> bsnider: however in 8.10, I did a lsmod and it has both ath5k and ath_pci
<bsnider> Singer, how did you just ionstall intrepid?
<Singer> clean install from the cd,
<Singer> wiping everything
<smil3y> dhng>  yeah i had a problem with that kernel too, im using the hardy kernel 2.6.24-19-generic
<bsnider> ok, remove the linux-restricted-modules package
<bsnider> ath_pci is part of madwifi and is obviously conflicting
<smil3y> robbak>  yeah if you tail -f /var/log/messages when you plug it in, you should see it appear
<squeegee> woohoo - I got 8.10 x64 to come up.  Changed some BIOS settings, passed a few boot params, and it's up and running.  Whew.
<dhng> smil3y: the latest kernel I have is 2.6.24-17
<Singer> bsnider: that's not installed (couldnt' find package)
<dhng> smil3y: it seems that the installer can't write to /boot
<bsnider> Singer, try synaptic
<dhng> smil3y: it thinks that there's no free space left
<smil3y> dhng>  well that may be your problem then?  whats df -h
<Ward1983> gtg, another tip for the wifi trouble, i dunno if its usefull but there are laptops that have trouble with the wifi enabling disabling button, a fellow student had that problem with his laptop
<Ward1983> goodluck and goodnigh
<Ward1983> t
<shirish> hi all, I'm not able to install the 2.6.27-7-generic kernel :(
<smil3y> yeah guys im out too, early morning tomorrows another day
<shirish> http://pastebin.com/d21b2fc0d
<smil3y> good luck
<dhng> smil3y: /boot is not in a separate partition
<squeegee> bye, amd thanks for the help
<dhng> smil3y: yet somehow it thinks that there are no space left
<shirish> in my case /boot is a different partition :)
<bsnider> shirish, runt he command apt-get autoclean
<bsnider> then try again
<dhng> smil3y: I'm running it on a different computer so I can't paste the output
<smil3y> dhng>  ok once more, whats the output of df -h
<bsnider> shirish, what probably happened is your download got corrupted
<smil3y> dhng>  does it show free space?
<shirish> bsnider: already did that
<dhng> smil3y: /dev/sda3 is /boot and it's used 193M out of 193M
<Singer> brb, washroom
<smil3y> dhng>  thats your problem
<shirish> bsnider: but still the same errors are there :(
<dhng> smil3y: but /boot is not its own partition
<smil3y> dhng>  no space for another kernel
<bsnider> shirish, says "missing arch" which arch are you using, i386 or amd64?
<shirish> bsnider: i386
<bsnider> shirish, which mirror are you using?
<shirish> bsnider: the indian mirror
<bsnider> it's broken
<bsnider> try another one
<shirish> bsnider: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com
<bsnider> yeah, don't use it
<bsnider> try the us mirror
<shirish> bsnider: ok will do
<dhng> smil3y: oh crap, you're right, this is the default partititon: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.04/Default_Partitions
<dhng> smil3y: so what do I remove?
<Singer> bsnider: okay.. that worked.. so I have to remove the package that provides restricted modules
<bsnider> yes
<bsnider> then reboot
<bsnider> you'll have wireless through ath5k
<Singer> I did, and now its seeing wangWireless :)
<bsnider> through the new mac80211 framework
<bsnider> no more madwifi
<Singer> nice, alotugh the applet just crashed
<Singer> oh well!
<shirish> bsnider: which one, there are so many us mirrors, any one which you can recommend?
<crimsun> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<bsnider> shirish, there's a button in synaptic for this
<bsnider> yeah, use crimson's mirror
<shirish> bsnider: don't u mean software sources?
<dli> any special notes for dist-upgrade to 8.10?
<bsnider> dli, did you see die hard 4?
<bsnider> just kidding
<shirish> bsnider: there is neither us.archive.ubuntu.com or/and anything by crimson
<shirish> bsnider: is there way to refresh the mirror list?
<bsnider> http://archive.ubuntu.com
<bsnider> that's main
<bsnider> use that
<bsnider> packages get to the other mirrors a lot slower
<shirish> bsnider: that's the reason why I like/liked the indian mirror, brokeness can also be avoided sometimes ;)
<bsnider> it doesn't seem so in this case
<shirish> bsnider: right, unfortunately :)
<Singer> okay, I offically hate KDE.. is there an way to switch to ubuntu or do I need to reinstall?
<bsnider> what's wrong with the k desktop environment?
<shirish> bsnider: it automatically started download the kernel-image after it rebuilt the cache
<shirish> bsnider: should it be doing that? also I gave an install and then a purge for the same kernel, for I thought it to be an issue, which command would it resolve, the first the second or both?
<Singer> bsnider: I like the way that gnome has the programs menu, its a tree menu rather then the way KDE does it with the vista style..
<dhng> would it matter if I remove some of the older kernel images in /boot to make space for the new one?
<bsnider> dhng, no
<Singer> bsnider: I guess I just learned that beta = real beta, it just froze up :)
<bsnider> Singer, install the ubuntu-desktop package
<bsnider> shirish, it continues trying to apply previously committed changes
<shirish> bsnider: dang, I wouldn't want to purge it now that I know the reason what happened
<dhng> bsnider: do I need to update grub if I remove the kernel images?
<bsnider> shirish, just reinstall it
<bsnider> dhng, that will happen automatically
<shirish> bsnider: but after installation, the next committed change is purged and from what I remember of purging, it means that the whole image would have to be downloaded again :(
<bsnider> shirish, pureg means the config files are also removed
<shirish> bsnider: right, that as well
<shirish> bsnider: dang, but thanx anyway :)
<frybye> hi - I see some effects in yourtube demos that don't seemt to be available in ccsm - like closed windows that dissolve into particles and reduced windows that sort-of shrink smaller at the bottom while reducing - how to get these..?
<shirish> frybye: what is ccsm?
<blankthemuffin> compiz-config-settings-manager
<blankthemuffin> That's question is better asked on a compiz channel.
<frybye> blankthemuffin: I have asked it there also but no responses - they seem absent...
<frybye> but i seem to have found some stuff now with google that I had missed.. thanks anyhows..#
<dhng> how do I generate a new xorg.conf file?
<Singer> dion = doomed :)
<Singer> (ops, sorry wrong channel)
<zyrorl> has anyone else found that network-manager-pptp sends your username as your computer's name rather than the username you set?
<fserve> there is a way to use madwifi with dkms?
<fserve> someone know how to make the dkms.conf file?
<travisivart> are there cd isos for the latest beta?
<blankthemuffin> travisivart, it's always been a cd iso?
<Nyquist333> I have a question about setting eth0 MTU using "Edit Connections". It always goes back to 1500 after reboot. Any ideas?
<travisivart> blankthemuffin: all i can seem to find are dvd isos, could you link me to the page though?
<Nyquist333> Does anyone else get "sector read" errors using the intrepid live CD? I can't get it to install.
<blankthemuffin> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<blankthemuffin> Nyquist333, sounds like your image downloaded or burned incorrectly, did you verify both steps?
<Nyquist333> Yes, granted, I had the vbe_init
<Nyquist333> issue, that was just fixed.
<Nyquist333> I haven't tried it for awhile. I have about 6 burns of intrepid amd64 live CD that do not work. Even tried the generic_ide_all flag (or something)
<dhng> I'm getting a bunch of errors when running apt-get upgrade
<blankthemuffin> Nyquist333, but did you verify the actual ISO downloaded correctly?
<dhng> dependency problems
<dhng> how do I take care of the dependency problems?
<travisivart> thanks blankthemuffin
<travisivart> dhng: i think the preferred method is to do update-manager -c
<Nyquist333> No, I did not. I got it from the link at www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<dhng> travisivart: what does the -c do?
<travisivart> Nyquist333: if you're on ubuntu right now you can check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded using md5sum   (md5sum intrepid-blah-blah.iso)
<Nyquist333> I've triend 6 different images from the daily builds. Could they all be bad? On different days?
<travisivart>        -c, --check-dist-upgrades
<travisivart>               Check if a new distribution release is available
<Nyquist333> cool, I'll try that.
<travisivart> Nyquist333: and on that page you linked, the correct md5sums are listed here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/MD5SUMS
<dhng> I'm getting a bunch of dependency issues when installing ubuntu-desktop.  How do I resolve them?
<Nyquist333> ok, I'll try it again, thanks.
<dhng> a bunch of packages are not configured yet
<Nyquist333> On another issue. Has anyone seen a problem with gnome windows not repainting unless you move the mouse over them. Happens in menus too.
<dhng> is it advisable to run apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<travisivart> i don't think that would solve anything since ubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package
<blankthemuffin> Yeah, I'm getting a bit of something like that Nyquist333.
<Nyquist333> dhng, I don't know how to use apt-get to do this, but the package manager does show what is installed for each package including dependencies. You should be able to check the latest. Maybe try "remove completely" then reinstall.
<dhng> Nyquist333: I'm getting a bunch of dependency problems, whereas each package requires the one before it to be configured
<Nyquist333> Did you crash during an update or something? I've not been that unluckly yet. I've been updating from 8.04 on the same machine since Alpha release.
<Cycom> anyone else having that issue where their sound is just quiet static?
<Nhorning1> Sound... Not... Working....
<Nhorning1> Need...  Help...
<Nhorning1> pulse audio is showing everything working correctly
<Nhorning1> but the sound is just not coming out
<Nhorning1> anybody here?
<blankthemuffin> mmm
<blankthemuffin> In System->Preferences->Sound, do the test buttons make any noise?
<Nhorning1> no they don't
<Nhorning1> some of the devices that they list won't open though
<blankthemuffin> No matter what sound provider you try?
<Nhorning1> yes, but some provide an error
<Nhorning1> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<Nhorning1> that one
<Nhorning1> the new desktop background rocks though
<andresmh>  i removed the wifi selector gnome panel item. I tried adding it again but it's not in the list of items to be added. Any ideas how I can recover it?
<crdlb> andresmh: you're probably talking about the Notification Area
<crdlb> which is being used as a system tray by nm-applet (which isn't really an applet) to hold that wifi selector
<andresmh> crdlb: yeah, not knowing it was called notification area was my problem :)
<crdlb> that was a subtle hint by the gnome people to _not_ use it like nm-applet uses it :D
<andresmh> makes sense
<andresmh> so i am not able to get my mic to work since i moved to intrepid
<andresmh> how can I find out if my kernel/alsa support my sound card?
<andresmh> it's an intel 82801H
<freaky_t> is there a chance that kdevelop will be able to compile programs again under intrepid? :(
<andresmh> for some reason GnomeDo shows Home Folder but it never opens
<andresmh> hnmm
<RAOF> andresmh: That _should_ bring up Nautilus.  it doesn't?
<andresmh> nope RAOF
<andresmh> it just thinks for a bit and then nothing
<andresmh> it's not a big deal, i was just wondering what was it supposed to do :)
<RAOF> andresmh: What's in the second pane?
<andresmh> "Run"
<RAOF> Hm.  that works here :)
<andresmh> what i still don't get is why if I move an .desktop app to /usr/shares/applications it doesn't show it in gnomedo as the docs say
<RAOF> You mean "/usr/share/applications", right?
<andresmh> yes
<RAOF> There are a number of possible reasons.  The library that Do uses to do that was recently broken, or your .desktop file could have 'Hidden=True', or could be malformed.
<andresmh> um, how do I know if I have the broken one? i do update every day
<andresmh> in fact i am updating now
<RAOF> then you'd have the working one.
<andresmh> umm, i am looking at gnome-terminal.desktop
<andresmh> it does open gnome terminal it just doesn't listen to a change i made to the .desktop script to set the geometry
<BronzeWalla> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a dell studio and everything seemed to install fine but when i reboot without cd, i get vertical colored lines (picture upon request).
<BronzeWalla> can anyone help?
<frybye> hi - each time we login too skype or change the user and re-log - the microphone settings gets changed to one that is no longer attached... how to deal with this?
<frybye> - of course there are skype forums (not irc I guess..) but this is more a matter of how to get rid of a defunct microphone seting in intrepid than anything skype- specific..
<wang_> help
<wang_> I can't get my gnome-power-manager to start
<wang_> I run it but it doesn't show up on my bar. can anyone help?
<crdlb> wang_: do you have a Notification Area in your panel?
<wang_> crdlb: I think  so, I have the volume applet and the network-manager and bluetooth thing
<wang_> crdlb: yep, I do..
<crdlb> ok, networkmanager does use it (the volume applet doesn't though)
<wang_> and bluetooth applet
 * crdlb does not have any ideas then
<wang_> arg..
<crdlb> is gnome-power-manager already running?
<wang_> is there a bug forums I can look at?
<crdlb> (I mean that if you try starting it while it's already running, nothing will happen)
<wang_> no, but I run it manually (gnome-power-manager)
<wang_> and nothing happen
<wang_> crdlb: under 8.04 there is an icon in the notification area for the gnome-power-manager.. but there is none in 8.10
<wgrant> wang_: System->Preferences->Power Management, check the setting for when to show the tray icon.
<crdlb> oh, that could be it :)
<wang_> umm
<wang_> okay, this is now bad
<wang_> it doesn't recongize my battery or something
<wgrant> wang_: Is it actually running?
<wang_> I verified via ps -ef | grep gnome-power
<wang_> it is runnnning
<wang_> wgrant: brb, let me reboot
<wgrant> wang_: Sounds like a good idea.
<wang_> okay
<wang_> I got a new problem now
<wang_> ubuntu doesn't see my battery or something
<wang_> under 8.04 it would show me a battery when I unplug my laptop and show me a battery %
<wang_> now in 8.10 I get nothing
<wang_> can anyone help?
<blankthemuffin> What's your laptop wang_ ?
<wang_> its a compaq persario C751NR
<blankthemuffin> So the power applet shows up at all?
<wang_> I got the power applet to show up by going to system->preferences->power management
<wang_> and under general choose 'always display icon'
<blankthemuffin> And it's on always display I presume?
<blankthemuffin> mmm.
<wang_> mmm
<wang_> this is interesting
<wang_> /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0//state says that present: no
<wang_> which is impossible
<blankthemuffin> Does your screen dim when you unplug power?
<blankthemuffin> like the plug pack, not the battery :P
<wang_> blankthemuffin: nope.. same level
<blankthemuffin> So it looks like your battery is being totally ignored.
<wang_> blankthemuffin: possible, but I know the battery and the system is okay since 1) I'm running on it and b) in windows I'm able to see the battery
<maxb_> Does the dist-upgrader use the python-apt installation already on the original system?
<wang_> and till about 2 hours ago, I was able to see the battery too in Ubuntu
 * maxb_ is trying to work out how to inject extra debugging
<blankthemuffin> Yeah I don't mean there's a problem with the battery, I just mean for some reason the kernel is ignoring it.
<wang_> and this isn't an upgrade install, it was a wipe->install and then update to the latest
<Exilant> in ibex/kde4, i get dead keys on my keyboard although nodeadkeys is in xorg.conf. in kde4/regional, all is disabled. is that a kde4 or an X issue?
<wang_> should I file a bug report in launchpad
<blankthemuffin> I suppose so, I'm looking about for them now and I can't seem to find any related.
<Exilant> wang_: can you see it in /proc/acpi/battery?
<wang_> Exilant: there's /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0 and there's three file inside the bat0 directory
<Exilant> yes, here too
<wang_> there's three files, alarm/info/state and each of them says present: no
<Exilant> seems bad
<blankthemuffin> is there anything in the syslog about the battery
<blankthemuffin> ?
<Exilant> is the battery module loaded? lsmod | grep battery?
<wang_> ahh, interesting
<blankthemuffin>  cat /var/log/syslog | grep battery
<wang_> Exilant: lsmod | grep battery shows: battery 18436 0
<wang_> blankthemuffin: that shows a few lines of Oct 15 03:12:04 wang-laptop kernel: [   15.756101] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)
<blankthemuffin> working shows: Any error kind of lines wang_ ?
<wang_> something called uvesafb error
<wang_> but I suspect that's a video thing
<Exilant> sounds so
<Exilant> probably a kernel issue then, you can try booting into the -6 kernel or so, if you still have it around
<wang_> Exilant: how do I get the -6 kernel? I did an upgrade already and its still on the -4 kernel
<wang_> 2.6.27-4
<Exilant> ah, and in 2.6.17-7, the same issue?
<wang_> not sure, but it works 100% in 8.0.4 (whatever it uses)
<Exilant> you could file a bug, but maybe its already fixed in -7
<Exilant> hardy is 2.6.24-21 afaik
<Exilant> a bit older
<wang__> ops, that's what I get for testing my battery and forgetting to plug it back in
<Exilant> *g*
<blankthemuffin> lols
<wang__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/283611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283611 in ubuntu "[8.10] system not recongizing battery" [Undecided,New]
<wang__> am I missing anything there?
<wang__> is that the office bug repository? or is there somewhere else I need to submit it?
<Exilant> no, that's the right place for ubuntu bugs
<wang__> :)
<wang__> okay, time to go to sleep
<Exilant> though i'm wondering why you have such an old version of the kernel
<wang__> Exilant: 2.6.27-4 ?
<Exilant> well, "old"
<Exilant> or have i enabled -proposed or stuff to get to -7?
<wang__> isn't that the latest for 8.10?
<Exilant> afaik not
<Exilant> but you'll see if you try to dist-upgrade
<wang__> wierd
<wang__> why do I have do a dist-upgrade?
<wang__> if I already installed 8.10 from the cd? shouldn't an upgrade do it?
<Exilant> dist-upgrade is just a bit more aggressive than update
<wang__> okay, doing that now
<Exilant> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should get you the newest versions of everything
<Exilant> *bit more aggressive than upgrade
<Exilant> if you leave the dist- out, ie. apt-get upgrade, apt will avoid installing any new packages, such as new kernels
<wang__> ok, its downloading.. kind of slow as the roomate is watching KY TV
<wang_> Exilant: that worked, thanks.. I'll ask for the bug to be closed..
<wang_> (they better ship with 2.6.27-7)
<Exilant> yes, weird with the download cds
<wang_> (I just downloaded the cd like 3 hours ago too)
<Exilant> but i guess there are also arguments against daily builds
<blankthemuffin> If I remove a source from apt, is there a way to automatically remove all packages provided by it?
<Exilant> synaptic had a filter, afaik
<Exilant> but there also is probably a fully-automated way
<eagles0513875> hey all when is intrepid set to release
<TheInfinity> -> topic
<sentiece> how can i remap the live cd to use a iso instead of the cd while it is running?
<sentiece> or otherwise burn a cd while running the live cd, given the iso is on harddisk and i have swap
<xjohnthomasx> hi all -- ubuntu intrepid keeps losing my internet connection. it's completely unpredictable, and i need help figuring out what it could be! my signal and router are fine, because i can connect with other computers. i can also connect to it with the 8.10 computer immediately upon restart or starting up a session.. however, after a while, it just cuts out, and then won't reconnect, even though the card is still responding to the net
<xjohnthomasx> wo
<xjohnthomasx> <xjohnthomasx> rkmanager and the iwlist commands -- and it shows the various available wireless nets.. just tries to connect, gets the good signals, and then in the end doesn't connect!!! what is going on??? i have tried finding bugs, and there seem to be some similar, but none exactly the same... i need to hear some feedback from some experts in here :)
<xjohnthomasx> i have done a lot of reading about it, but i dont know what/how to do anything next.. or if it's a bug or if it's not.. i need some advice?
<xjohnthomasx> this room is awfully quiet, by contrast to the ubuntu room... is anyone alive/in here???
<sentiece> i agree
<sentiece> and the ubuntu room is allways full of boring beginner talk
<sentiece> and nobody usually answers your questions
<blankthemuffin> Wireless xjohnthomasx?
<xjohnthomasx> yesss
<sentiece> and ideas on how can i remap the live cd to use a iso instead of the cd while it is running?
<sentiece> so i can burn a cd
<blankthemuffin> I'm thinking about it sentiece.
<blankthemuffin> You can't just take it out can you?
<xjohnthomasx> no one even readsssss your question, let alone helps discuss or think about it.. it's a rarity, unless you are really insistent (and often criticized) for it, as i have had to be :-/
<xjohnthomasx> (in that room)
<sentiece> no the os block reving the cd
<sentiece> and its not in mtab proper
<blankthemuffin> xjohnthomasx, have a look see at your /var/log/syslog the command: tail -f /var/log/syslog should be useful.
<sentiece> its a fancy way of having read come from cd and writes to ramdisk
<xjohnthomasx> i'll pastebin it, although i doubt i myself would understand it..
<xjohnthomasx> oh wait, that computer has no internet connection.. eek.. i dont know how i could pastebin it
<blankthemuffin> no you don't need to do that xjohnthomasx.
<blankthemuffin> Just leave that command running, and when your connection dies, flick over to it and see if you can find an error.
<sentiece> im running on the 8.04 beta and i want the 8.10 beta to try out to see if my destip is worth updating, my motherboard was bad so i cant run my 64bit os
<blankthemuffin> Can't you burn the image from whatever os you usually use sentiece ?
<sentiece> above ^
<sentiece> i had to send it back
<sentiece> it worked for about 4-5 days
<blankthemuffin> Then what?
<sentiece> and i dont feel like reinstalling a 32=bit for a week
<blankthemuffin> xjohnthomasx,  I used to have a problem with my intel n wireless card where it would drop out at regular but random intervals, but that seems to have been fixed with this intrepid install.
<sentiece> it wouldnt start, no bios no nothing
<blankthemuffin> Oh so you full on broke your pc
<sentiece> also do you know how i can get a grub menu-proper from the live cd?
<xjohnthomasx> it seems to be an ip config dhcp timeout!
<xjohnthomasx> so maybe it has to do with how the dhcp3 is working????
<sentiece> so i can try to bot my old xp install
<xjohnthomasx> it seems ot go through the setup, utnil that stage, fine
<xjohnthomasx> and then when it times out, it deactivates the device..
<blankthemuffin> sentiece, you can without too much trouble recover grub from a live cd
<sentiece> it wouldnt install
<sentiece> idk why
<blankthemuffin> What process did you use?
<xjohnthomasx> blankthemuffin, should sent try taking the cmos battery out and then getting bios back, and then booting from the live cd??
<sentiece> it seems my first root (my home is same) died when my motherboard died
<blankthemuffin> Well the bios has to be working if he's booting a live cd/
<xjohnthomasx> right, cmos out oand in shoudnt that reset the bios to factory default?
<sentiece> im on another computer
<sentiece> some harddrive
<blankthemuffin> Oh ok
<sentiece> thats why i cant run the 64 bit os
<blankthemuffin> sentiece, does the thing power up, offer any error beeps?
<xjohnthomasx> the battery on the mobo which says cmos, shouldnt that if he takes it out for a minute or two, and then puts it back in, reset the bios to factory default that he can boot from cd or at least get into bios again?
<sentiece> no beeps if it had memory plugged in, i allready sent it back to the retailer
<blankthemuffin> oh ok
<xjohnthomasx> well memory plugged in is kind of crucial :)
<sentiece> but usually hey beep without a video card and this never did that
<xjohnthomasx> sentiece, you could have turned off the bios wsarnings ..
<xjohnthomasx> if the bios is fried, then it doesnt even know there is or isnt a vid card
<sentiece> no
<sentiece> i reset the cmos
<sentiece> but it didnt beep even beore it fried
<xjohnthomasx> ah you reset it.. good and now bios works?
<sentiece> and to get it to work the first time i had to use a pci vid card and then set it to accept pci-e
<sentiece> no it fried and sent back
<sentiece> now im stuck on live cd for a week or so
<blankthemuffin> ok
<sentiece> but i want to move to 8.10 to try it out but cant cause the live cd uses up my cd-rw
<xjohnthomasx> oooh.. so install your live cd to 8.04?
<xjohnthomasx> and then after that finishes, upgrade to 8.10 with another cd or internet connection?
<sentiece> kinda alot just to get a 8.10 cd burned though
<sentiece> but yeahg
<xjohnthomasx> do you have two cd drivers?
<xjohnthomasx> drives
<sentiece> nope
<sentiece> rarely use the one
<sentiece> cept for now
<xjohnthomasx> blankthemuffin, did you see my comment/reply to my problem before? about dhcp?? the syslogs showed that stuff...
<xjohnthomasx> sent.. so what is exactly the problem? it seems you just have to install 8.04 first. get the sys running. then download and install/upgrade 8.10, and all will be well?
<sentiece> although ive been thinking about upgrading to a dual layer, but not really worth the money
<blankthemuffin> xjohnthomasx, so it does give you an ip initially? Or you never get one?
<sentiece> yeah i can get it to work
<xjohnthomasx> blankthemuffin, i never get one..
<xjohnthomasx> it sets up.. it gets to dhcp stage.. and times out.. and then it deactivates the card.. and exits the setup process..
<blankthemuffin> So you never get on the net?
<xjohnthomasx> correct
<blankthemuffin> ok
<xjohnthomasx> there's obviously something going on with dhcp
<xjohnthomasx> ?
<blankthemuffin> Your network card shows up, and I presume you can see wireless networks in the connection manager?
<xjohnthomasx> network card shows. works fine in iwlist scan.
<blankthemuffin> You join with the desktop applet?
<blankthemuffin> network-manager it is?
<xjohnthomasx> i tried both. same results.
<blankthemuffin> ok
<xjohnthomasx> tried manually and nm-applet or whatever (desktop applet).
<xjohnthomasx> network-manager-gnome
<sentiece> did 8.10 add a gui to clear the unclean bit on a ntfs?
<xjohnthomasx> networkmanager-gnome-frontend? or somethin like that.. semantics.. but yeha, trie dboth
<xjohnthomasx> sentiece, dont know, but i think you can download a gui for fsck or similar programs that can check and force clean ntfs drives..
<blankthemuffin> If you rightclick on the desktop applet thing you should be able to choose manage connections
<xjohnthomasx> blankthemuffin, yeah i did that..
<blankthemuffin> you made sure that within the wireless tab and then edit your network that the security settings are correct?
<blankthemuffin> as well as the ipv4 tab in there should be set to dhcp.
<xjohnthomasx> blankthemuffin, they're fine.. as i mentioned, they work fine if i restart the computer, and upon that first log on to a wireless network.. it's just once the connnection gets dropped, and as the computer wants to reset/reconnect, then it doesnt connect...
<blankthemuffin> Oh ok.
<blankthemuffin> Do you get an error when it actually drops?
<blankthemuffin> like in the syslog
<xjohnthomasx> blankthemuffin, tail wasn't running at that time. so i dont know.
<blankthemuffin> That's what you need to find out.
<xjohnthomasx> so how can i scour the log to see if that's the case?
<sentiece> dang aparentaly they overlooked the eject button on apple keyboards but it still didnt work
<xjohnthomasx> surely the computer logged the activity even though i didnt have tail on..
<sentiece> now i kinda bricked my live session too
<xjohnthomasx> but where/how would i find that line?
<blankthemuffin> yeah, you can cat /var/log/syslog but it will probably be huge
<xjohnthomasx> sentiece, why are you still running a live session and not just installing the ubuntu to the hd??
<sentiece> i guess i will
<xjohnthomasx> what's cat mean? also, what should i do to filter it?
<xjohnthomasx> sentiece, yeah, you should really do that.. youll enjoy it a lot more and have many fewer problems. ; )
<blankthemuffin> hang on I'm checking now xjohnthomasx.
<xjohnthomasx> k
<xjohnthomasx> blankthemuffin, ill be back in 3 minutes while you do that.
<blankthemuffin> xjohnthomasx, cat /var/log/syslog | grep network
<Exilant> where would i configure keyboard options for X11 in ibex? xorg.conf gets ignored with evdev, it seems
<blankthemuffin> might get you somewhere
<petererer> hmm, amsynth won't load :(
<Plz> When I updated 8.10 today it removed my old nice wallpaper /"(¤#&!)/("!&!"¤=)(¤#!
<Plz> How can I get back the 8.10 Beta wallpaper?
<Plz> the one with lots of circles.
<Plz> in diffrent brown collours.
<xjohnthomasx> ok
<xjohnthomasx> plz google it, and download it, and use it via sys preferences  :)
<blankthemuffin> Plz, right click on your desktop and select choose desktop background.
<Plz> xjohnthomasx: I`ve been searching for ages...
<Plz> blankthemeuffin: it`s gone...
<Plz> All the old 8.10 beta wallpapers are gone after I updated Ubuntu today.
<blankthemuffin> heh odd, mine are still there.
<xjohnthomasx> blankthemuffin, it doesnt say anything in cat command..?
<Plz> not mines :S
<xjohnthomasx> blankthemuffin, it shows a bunch of activations and what not.. and there are a few networkmanagerinfo update calls.. but nothing stands out to me..
<blankthemuffin> you might have to restart and watch it manually xjohnthomasx.
<Plz> I want http://www.phoronix.net/image.php?id=0x2008&image=ubuntu_intrepid_theme1_lrg picture back....!!!!!
<Plz> ("!/)=(¤!/=)!("¤/!)"(¤%"#)==¤"!)
<petererer> Plz: http://fuzzle.org/~petern/810/
<Plz> THere it is :D
<Plz> THank you so much, petererer =))))))))
<xjohnthomasx> blankthemuffin, should the dmesg command help? what's tha tshow? it does show some errors that other people have gotten.. but i dont kbnow if that is just happening on initial start or something....
<xjohnthomasx> petererer, any experience with wireless?? want to help with a great wireless issue? did you see my question way up above?
<petererer> 'fraid not, mine just works, but i've not tried it with intrepid yet.
<corp> hello
<corp> i'm trying out the intrepid beta
<corp> i'm using in on amazon EC2, so it has the 2.6.21.7-2.fc8xen kernel
<corp> anyone experienced issues with that combination?
<ikonia> corp: where did you get that kernel
<ikonia> that looks like a fedora 8 xen kernel
<corp> ikonia: that kernel comes with the amazon EC2 AMI: http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/entry.jspa?externalID=1613&categoryID=101
<corp> i guess it's intrepid alpha
<ikonia> corp: I don't think thats intended for ubuntu use
<ikonia> just looking at the name convention alone
<corp> well i dont think there are any other available xen kernels
<ikonia> corp possibly amazon doesn't support anything other an a fedora 8, or fedora based platform
<corp> i'm not too concerned about that
<corp> but this is the intrepid alpha. how can i upgrade to the beta?
<ikonia> well the kernel is going to cause you an issue with the update
<corp> the update would try to update the kernel? I guess so
<ikonia> corp: and if you just use update manager to keep up to date, you'll find your using the latest beta
<corp> update manager?
<ikonia> yes, the package manager
<corp> would apt-get dist-upgrade get me there?
<ikonia> apt-get upgrade would
<corp> i see it wants to install some things, but not a kernel image
<corp> is there a definitive way to see which release of a dist i'm using?
<ikonia> corp lsb_release -a
<corp> thanks ikonia
<corp> one more question
<corp> ruby 1.8.7 is default on intrepid. i want to downgrade to 1.8.6.111
<corp> what's the best way?
<xjohnthomasx> can anyone help why my cdrom on intrepid is failing to mount??????
<ikonia> corp can't really
<corp> ikonia: can't?
<ikonia> corp no, can't
<corp> of course you can
<ikonia> corp: then why are you asking how to do it
<corp> ikonia: i'm asking 'the best way'
<ikonia> corp: the only way would be to build and package it yourself
<ikonia> as the package is not available in the 8.10 repos
<corp> there are already packages for 1.8.6.111 out there for hardy
<ikonia> corp but your not using hardy - so they shouldn't be used
<corp> ikonia: so it's better to create a new package than use the old one?
<ikonia> yes
<xjohnthomasx> ikonia, my cdrom drive wont mount in 8.10... you know why?
<corp> i'm wondering if i can base the new one on the old then
<ikonia> so the dependencies are met
<ikonia> totally yes
<corp> the dependencies are really the same for the two packages
<xjohnthomasx> ikonia, can you tell me why?
<ikonia> corp: use the old package source package to use as a bass
<corp> ikonia: ok. usually i use apt-get source to grab those. is there another way to do it?
<ikonia> corp: just edit things like teh dependency version etc etc so it falls in line with 8.10
<corp> so i can get the .dsc files and all that
<ikonia> corp: your way would work fine too
<ikonia> corp: yes,
<xjohnthomasx> ikonia, the tail log says it's an i/o error..
<corp> ikonia: so i'd have to add hardy's repo to grab that?
<liw> what's the status of multi-head support in intrepid, using free ati drivers only?
<ikonia> xjohnthomasx: I'm in the middle of a conversation - it's rude to just keep pushing a question on me
<ikonia> corp: ahh, that brings an interesting dileama
<xjohnthomasx> ikonia, sorry.. just was keeping you posted on the situation
<ikonia> xjohnthomasx: your not posting your talking/highlighting me
<ikonia> corp: you can add it as a "source" repo only
<xjohnthomasx> ikonia, you seem to be the most knowledgeable in here.. :)
<corp> ikonia: ah, good idea
<ikonia> xjohnthomasx I don't think so
<ikonia> corp: hand on heart, I'm not sure if that will cause any issues with dependency chekcing if you download a package from the 8.10 repo (It shouldn't but I've never mixed source repos from a differnt version with package from a current)
<corp> ikonia: in this case, i dont think so. the deps for the two are most likely identical
<corp> oh well, maybe not...
<ikonia> corp minor changes in the versions, but when you do an apt-get update to get the new repo visable it checks ALL dependencis for ALL packages, not not just the one you grab
<ikonia> actually, I worded that bad, let me try again
<ikonia> it gets the repo info for the whole repo, not just teh current one
<ikonia> you should be fine, just something to keep an eye on
<corp> hmm now i get E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<ikonia> corp does the file exist ?
<corp> no . i just added those source repos to sources.list
<corp> maybe i need to update?
<ikonia> corp: %100
<ikonia> so it can download the info
<ikonia> (this is what I was saying a few lines earlier)
<corp> yeah. hmm
<corp> we'l see what happens
<xjohnthomasx> ikonia, can you take a look at my issue, too, while youre helping with the other issue of corp?
<ikonia> xjohnthomasx i/o error normally means the cdrom in the drivei s bad
<corp> it's too bad 1.8.7 was included in intrepid. it's a somewhat buggy release of ruby
<xjohnthomasx> ikonia, it's not. it's the intrepid rom i used to install the whole system, and i did a md5sum check before i did that, and it was perfectly fine!
<xjohnthomasx> (it successfully installedl the system, too... )
<ikonia> try another cdrom
<ikonia> any one
<xjohnthomasx> ikonia, also, when i press the eject button on the cd drive, it opens, and then it closes right away without staying open!
<corp> ikonia: so now apt-get source ruby1.8 still pulls down the newer version. should i temporarily remove the intrepid repos from source list?
<ikonia> xjohnthomasx: use "eject cdrom"
<ikonia> corp no, you need to use apt-cache policy
<ikonia> corp: thats what I said about the version conflicts
<xjohnthomasx> ikonia, it says no media in rom.. and doesnt eject anything.. i will try to grab the cdrom really quick when it opens before it clsoes...
<corp> ikonia: hmm. i don't know how to use that
<ikonia> xjohnthomasx may be better to reboot and put a cdrom in before ubuntu boots
<ikonia> xjohnthomasx: save damaging any hardware
<ikonia> corp: man it, it's not too hard
<ikonia> corp: I think there is also a line on apt-get you can say apt-get repo package
<corp> really?
<ikonia> corp not %100 certain on that, but if you man it you may find there is a method
<corp> ah, /etc/apt/preferences maybe
<ikonia> I remember some discussion about it a while ago, but that doesn't mean it exists
<corp> The APT preferences file overrides the
<corp>        priorities that APT assigns to package versions by default, thus giving the user control over which one is selected for installation.
<corp> bingo
<xjohnthomasx> ikonia, how could a freshly burned cd, with a correct md5, get corrupted, when it properly installed the whole system just a lil while ago?
<ikonia> xjohnthomasx I don't know
<ikonia> xjohnthomasx: it may not be corrupted, hence why I said try another cd
<xjohnthomasx> i tried another, and another worked
<xjohnthomasx> should i just reburn the cd, and see??
<ikonia> if you want
<corp> hmm, i'm not getting man apt_preferences
<ikonia> man apt-cache
<corp> i looked in there. you can list policies
<corp> but to override, you need to edit this file
<ikonia> and set policies
<ikonia> apt-ache policy will set a polict too
<ikonia> policy
<corp> i dont see how
<Martiini> haha .. firefox 3 crashed my whole gnome gnome desktop 3 mins ago
<sancho21> Will Openoffice 3 included in Interpid? What about package for Hardy?
<corp> ikonia: do you know i can 'pin' a 'metapackage'? the 'ruby' package seems to encompass many others, and its version is 4.1
<ikonia> sorry what are you asking
<corp> when you do apt-get install ruby, it actually installs a number of packages
<corp> i want to pin the version of the packages installed by ruby, by pinning ruby, not by pinning ruby1.8.6.111-ubuntu2
<ikonia> are they not depenencies?
<corp> 'ruby' is not a package in itself, afaik
<ikonia> without having access to an ubuntu box, don't know
<corp> ah well
<corp> there is this : ii  ruby                              4.1                         An interpreter of object-oriented scripting
<corp> but also: ii  ruby1.8                           1.8.6.111-2ubuntu1.1        Interpreter of object-oriented scripting lan
<corp> what does '4.1' mean here?
<ikonia> not sure
<corp> ikonia: ok, the solution was /etc/apt/preferesnces
<ikonia> ok
<corp> this page helped: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-pin
<Nhorning> hey there
<Nhorning> anybody know how I can configure my sound drivers?
<testi_> KDE4 flickers. I heard I have to stop some kind of a RANDR monitor changes service. How can I stop that service?
<theine> hi, under Intrepid the fonts in gnome-terminal (as opposed to _all_ other Gnome apps) are all blurry, does anybody know how to fix this?
<cwillu> somebody should probably talk me out of upgrading my main desktop
<cwillu> theine, I was about to tell you what happened, and how to fix it, but then you disconnected
<cwillu> and so now I'll just hate you forever
<cwillu> love, cwillu
<Nhorning> Hi
<Nhorning> my sounds not working
<Nhorning> Pulse seems to be
<Tm_T> Nhorning: good
<Nhorning> should I reinstall my Alsa drivers?
<Tm_T> Nhorning: stop leaning to enter for starters (:)
<Tm_T> then read...
<Tm_T> !sound | Nhorning
<ubottu> Nhorning: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Nhorning> file?
<Nhorning> there was a drop down list to select my card with also mixer
<Nhorning> everything but master seemed to be muted too...
<bob_sinclair> hi - are nvidia 71,96 still no good?
<Nhorning> my sound now works
<Nhorning> double click...
<Nhorning> who would have thought
<Nhorning> thanks!!!!
<cwillu> !enter | Nhorning
<ubottu> Nhorning: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nhorning> ibex now works
 * cwillu pokes Nhorning with a pointy stick
<Nhorning> s
<Nhorning> o
<Nhorning> r
<Nhorning> r
<Nhorning> y
<Nhorning> :)
 * Hobbsee puts Nhorning in a very thin tube
<Nhorning> I'll be leaving now...    Thanks again
 * Hobbsee caps both ends.
<Nhorning> You already fixed my computer, to late
<Hobbsee> Nhorning: did you get the internet working?
<elkbuntu> not to late to remove you if you dont start behaving.
<cwillu> s <is that that tongue emoticon?>  o  <omg>  r   <he isn't!>   r  <he can't!?>  y    </me runs out of the room screaming>
<Nhorning> It was a kernal bug
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Nhorning> I had to revert to 2.6.24-19.   Now that I have time,  I think I'll be making sure the bug is being tracked for my hardware properly.    can I get my system to automatically boot this old kernal just by moving it's entry to the top of grub, or do I have to do something more complicated?
<Nhorning> Notice how that wasn't punctuated with enter...
<cwillu> very impressive
<cwillu> I get the feeling that update-grub will break the obvious way
<cwillu> There's a section of menu.lst for static entries though, and moving the 2.6.24-19 entry there should probably work
<Hobbsee> Nhorning: you can move it
<Nhorning> in Grub?
<Hobbsee> but, yeah, if you move it above the dynamically generated stuff
<Hobbsee> nah, /boot/grub/menu.list
<Nhorning> err menu.lst
<Hobbsee> then it won't get overwritten
<Nhorning> well, maybe I should put it where it will get over written,  that way I will know when there has been a Kernel update
<cwillu> kernel update would prompt you to reboot
<cwillu> don't think there's much else that would
<cwillu> xorg
<blankthemuffin> dammit, updates to intrepid have made the graphics system unstable.
<Nhorning> I've noticed
<blankthemuffin> compiz is crashing here.
<Nhorning> and whats more,  when you configure your resolution, they took out the auto-revert unless changes are accepted thing
<Nhorning> so if it screws up, you're hosed
<Nhorning> Unless you know the shortcut key to reset it, which I don't
<Nhorning> It's blank?
<Nhorning> What am I doing wrong?
<clau30> hi. I got cpu load >90% with firefox all the time.. what's wrong?
<Nhorning> oh, you added an extraneous i you sly dog you.
<clau30> :D
<Nhorning> so, if I put the stable Kernel in the static section,  The only problem I'll have is that new Kernels will not automatically boot.   But if I just move it from the bottom of the list to the top, it will load automatically until there is a Kernel upgrade, in which case the New kernel will load Automatically and I'll have to load the old one Manually.   Is that the case?
<Nhorning> Ok, I'm just going to copy it to the top of the AutoMagic Menu
<Nhorning> I want it to force me to change the Kernal back so I know when the problem is fixed...
<clau30_> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<clau30_> hmm.. nothing about high cpu load
<cwillu> y'all come back now, y'hear?
<clau30_> just a mom, I'll insert the cable back..
<roger_roger>  how much hdd space is needed to upgrade from hardy to intrepid?
<cwillu> roger_roger, would depend on what you had installed previously.  The upgrade tool should tell you how much it needs to download though, double that to be safe
<roger_rogerc> cwillu: adept-manager --dist-upgrade --deval  ?
<Kano> hi, whats the boot option to force vesa mode for 8.10?
<bugger_me> whats the program for removing cruft left over from upgrade?
<bugger_me> or in general
<bugger_me> !system-cleaner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system-cleaner
<kulight> bugger_me: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<bugger_me> kulight: system-cleaner was what I was after
<Splex_> I keep getting the following message when booting:
<Splex_> Setting kernel variables (/etc/sysctl.d/10-process-security.conf)...         error: "kernel.maps_protect" is an unknown key [fail]
<Splex_> any idea how to fix this?
<Neurologic> I've heard Ibex fixes a problem with laptops not being able to connect using Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN cards, any word on this?
<Neurologic> Hello?
<cwillu> neat, powersaving is broken
<cwillu> screen goes to black, and then flashes back on
<cwillu> every 20 minutes
<cwillu> since the last update (/me needs to compose his thoughts so as to avoid the dreaded !enter) :p
<kulight> cwillu: it already a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/273484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273484 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "monitors wont go to sleep " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cwillu> kulight, neat
<cwillu> thx
<cwillu> wait
<cwillu> no, I'm on intel
<kulight> im not on intel but it stills apply
<kulight> try disabling the screen saver and just put the screen to sleep after a few minuets it worked for me
<Pretto> the last update changed the theme I was using to another one.. is that correct?
<Pretto> just  the window border
<Pretto> ow.. it removed the newHuman  theme
<Pretto> the theme name was changed to DarkRoom I think
<drguildo> hi is there any way to do a clean install of intrepid from within hardy? i.e. without booting from cd/usb
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<slavik> IdleOne: nope, won't work. upgrade != clean-install
<slavik> drguildo: only on a different partition using debootstrap
<drguildo> meh. ok, thanks anyway.
<justin_> Is the new update to Open Office the 3.0 release?
<myk_robinson> hey. Is there a way to make Evolution predict email addresses when typing for sending? Kontact does this in KDE, there's gotta be a way for this to do it as well.
<myk_robinson> Kontact predicts based on addresses contained in previous messages
<Volkodav> Evolution sucks
<Volkodav> no separate boxes
<Volkodav> slow
<Volkodav> Claws-Mail rulez
<Glady> what you like then
<Volkodav> with all plugins available for it it rocks
<Glady> Claws-mail
<Glady> huh
<Glady> tey say it bites
<Volkodav> heh
<myk_robinson> Seems also that Evloution does not thread messages even though I have that selected
<Glady> what is sylpheed
<Volkodav> same as claws
<Volkodav> 2 different clients
<Volkodav> I like Clwas mail better
<myk_robinson> Volkodav: does claws autocomplete email addresses like I'm looking for? I'm trying not to revert to KDE apps if possible
<myk_robinson> granted they worked like I want, but trying to learn Gnome
<Volkodav> yes it does
<frybye> Hi - my system apparently has a corrupt magic number (= superblock?) can sbdy tell me step by step how to repair..?
<frybye> i did google on this - but don't really understand the results..
<platius> myk_robinson;  my evolution does auto completion as I enter in the to: box
<platius> myk_robinson;  hardy
<aguitel> anyone use chipset rtl8180L ?
<aguitel> every times system restart need to configure manualy
<aguitel> every times system restart need to configure manualy the wireless connection with chipset realtek rtl8180
<Glady> hwhat is my server name for hotmail in claws
<Glady> someone is in my root account and change my files
<Tm_T> wasn't me
<CQ> how can I get kpowersave to lock my screen? I set it, but I see no debug or error messages in logs, and it never locks...
<CQ> but locking from the start menu works fine
<arpu> hi after yesterdays update my human thema is not set
<arpu> what is now the default ?
<arpu> DarkRoom ?
<Tm_T> Oxygen?
<KRF> CQ, when suspending or what?
<CQ> krf when doing whatever... suspending, closing Lid, etc...
<CQ> everything is set right, and selecting 'lock' works... is there a way to debug this?
<KRF> CQ, i had to install powerdevil
<KRF> then it worked already
<CQ> is it better than kpowersave? I didn't like guidance
<KRF> it offers some "lock on resume option"
<CQ> kpowersave has lock before suspend ...
<CQ> theoretically
<KRF> CQ, dunno. i have powerdevil and guidance and it works
<CQ> powerdevil _and_ guidance?
<CQ> I thought only one could work or they conflict...
<justin_> Is the latest update to Open Office the 3.0 release?
<frybye> in a live session e2fsk cant be found - also not with sudo apt-get install e2fsk - not found - what do do...??
<platius> frybye; did you try e2fsck?
<g-hennux> hi!
<g-hennux> i believe the meta-package pdf-viewer should also be provided by okular
<g-hennux> (currently it's only acroread, xpdf, viewpdf, gv, evince)
<Glady> oxygen
<jim_p> hi guys, help me!
<jim_p> has the 2.6.27 FINAL reached the ibex repos yet?
<clebert> I'm using the latest Ubuntu beta (System was updated as of this morning), and I'm trying the latest compiz... it works really nicely.. I can have two monitors and now the Maximize button works with compiz (what is great)...
<clebert> But i'm seeing something annoying... when I use Scale on compiz, all the windows keep moving like crazy when I start scale, even thought I have enabled click-to-focus...
<clebert> This doesn't happen on my laptop with the older Ubuntu version...
<clebert> I was wondering if this was something to use on forums... since I haven't seen any thread bringing this up
<frybye> platius  yes but it says it /dev/sda1 is either mounted or used exclusively by another programme - it is not mounts
<RyanPrior> Is Flash 10 in Intrepid?
<frybye> damm it - where is platius gone.. anybody else know about this e2fsck problem...?
<frybye> on a live cd trying to repair superblock ...??
<Pici> RyanPrior: Yes.
<RyanPrior> Is it the default, or is it a special package?
<frybye> hi - i am trying to use e2fsck -b to replace a super block using a live cd session and it complaines that the sda1 is mounted (it is not!) - OR - used by another programme - what to do???
<Pici> RyanPrior: Should be default..
<Pici> !info flashplugin-nonfree  | RyanPrior
<ubottu> ryanprior: flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.12.10ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<jim_p> anyone to help me?
<jim_p> has the 2.6.27 FINAL reached the ibex repos yet?
<Tm_T> jim_p: sure it should have been
<jim_p> thanks
<BluesKaj> what's the official release date for intrepid ?
<jim_p> 30 of october
<BluesKaj> thx jim_p
<jim_p> u are welcome
<LogicalDash> I notice that I've received updates for *two* different driver packages for the Intel i9xx. Does that mean I have two drivers to choose from?
<jmworx> Can someone tell me what happened to the network tools in Intrepid??
<kalyan_> is picard working ? i am getting this error ASSERT failure in QList<T>::at: "index out of range", file /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qlist.h, line 387
<kalyan_> Aborted (core dumped)
<jmworx> It's so broken I had to go back to using ifconfig and route just to get a simple LAN connection working
<jmworx> More specifically:
<kalyan_> is picard working in intrepid
<jmworx> 1) How can I configure the network for the whole machine and not just my user?
<jmworx> 2) Why is it that even my user network config doesn't get saved?
<LogicalDash> jmworx: Are you using network-manager?
<jmworx> 3) How can I *apply* the settings I create without the network applet (it crashed and I was stuck)?
<DanaG> "System Setting" under networks editor can do that.
<jmworx> LogicalDash: No, network-manager wasn
<jmworx> wasn't installed by default and with no net connection, it's hard to install it!
<LogicalDash> jmworx, uhhh, according to the page linked in the channel topic, network-manager 0.7 is supposed to be installed by default
<jmworx> DanaG: there was a check there, but it didn't help
<DanaG>  /etc/network/interfaces should still work if you want to do things that way.
<LogicalDash> jmworx, maybe you have an outdated install disc?
<jmworx> LogicalDash: Well, I did a default install and it just wasn't
<DanaG> Anyway, I have to leave now.
<jmworx> DanaG: Sure, but that's not exactly what I call user friendly (yes, I can also add my ifconfig/route commands in rc.local or whatever is the equivalent now)
<jmworx> LogicalDash: I installed the beta and I've updated everything
<LogicalDash> jmworx: Wait, a moment ago you said your beta machine had no 'net connection. Cognitive dissonance!
<jmworx> LogicalDash: Every time I booted, I had to configure things again using the network applet
<jmworx> then the net applet crashed and since I didn't know the name, I wasn't able to restart it
<LogicalDash> jmworx: the network applet is network manager's applet
<LogicalDash> jmworx: it is called nm-applet
<jmworx> so I was stuck with no way to get the network back up short of using the command-line ifconfig/route commands
<LogicalDash> jmworx: so you should be able to do an alt+f2 nm-applet
<jmworx> ** (nm-applet:6796): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<LogicalDash> huh
<jmworx> LogicalDash: it turns out that network-manager was indeed installed
<jmworx> but that doesn't really help me
<LogicalDash> alright, I would guess that when network manager crashes it fails to release its DBUS service, for now you could work around that by going into the system monitor and killing the service yourself
<wftl> Quick question. Is there no dialup modem configuration in Ibex (8.10)?
<wftl> Running from live DVD?
<wftl> Addendum to previous question . . . will there be? And will there be a Network Configuration menu option in Administration?
<jmworx_> <jmworx> LogicalDash: OK, a kill on NetworkManager worked (the applet was actually still running)
<jmworx_> <jmworx> ...but again all my config is gone
<jmworx_> <jmworx> This is getting really annoying
<jmworx_> Damn, what I piece of junk. As soon as NetworkManager restarted, it trashed my config and returned to its default (despite the fact that I had just configured all my static IP parameters)
<LogicalDash> jmworx: I would think to try downloading the network-manager packages locally, doing a Complete Remove on your existing network manager install, and installing from the packages. That way you get fresh configuration files without whatever is mucking them up at the moment.
<jmworx> LogicalDash: this *is* a fresh install. Not even an upgrade from Hardy
<LogicalDash> I don't know, man
<bsnider> wait. canonical gets access to a new fglrx driver? one that's so new it's 2 milestones ahead?
<jmworx> LogicalDash: plus, shouldn't I get asked for my sudo password if I have "system settings" set?
<jmworx> (I don't)(
<LogicalDash> jmworx: I am not sure what you're talking about
<mroc> is the gedit-latex plugin going to end up in the intrepid repos?  their site mentioned missing the hardy deadline, so i assumed it'd make intrepid.
<jmworx> LogicalDash: the network config tool has a "system setting" button -- presumably so you can have the network options apply to the entire system
<jmworx> But despite selecting that, I never get prompted for a password, which is not a good sign
<danbh_intrepid> bug 5364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 5364 in network-manager "Can't use static ip address with network-manager (and thus no VPN connections menu for static users)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5364
<jmworx> danbh_intrepid: great, so it'll be a new feature of Intrepid?
<jmworx> Why would anyone want a static IP anyway, that's "expert stuff"
<danbh_intrepid> well, I dunno
<danbh_intrepid> it looks like its just a matter of tracking down whats wrong
<LogicalDash> jmworx: mainly useful if you're running servers and need to be able to ping it from anywhere anytime
<jmworx> danbh_intrepid: Actually, that's not the relevant bug at all. It applies to a tool that doesn't seem to even exist anymore
<jmworx> LogicalDash: I was sarcastic, seems like Ubuntu is at war with any kind of setting that deviates from the norm
<LogicalDash> jmworx: Optimizing for a default != at war with the deviants
<jmworx> BWT, where has System->Administration->Networking gone? :-(
<jmworx> LogicalDash: Leaving bugs in everything non-default is
<LogicalDash> jmworx: You seem to suggest that the devs are deliberately leaving bugs in. This is a rather strong statement. What do you base it on?
<mroc> jmworx: that's the gnome-network-preferences package....and i was wondering that myself.
<jmworx> we support it... but it's buggy at the moment... and we don't feel like fixing it
<jmworx> LogicalDash: Not deliberately, they just passively ignore them. That hardly the first example. Launchpad is full of bugs I reported and that never got fixed. I no longer waste my time reporting now.
<LogicalDash> jmworx, you're using BETA software. That means "we know it's buggy, please help us collect information so we can fix it". You shouldn't be surprised that it's not working correctly.
<jmworx> mroc: No, that's not what I was referring to
<LogicalDash> jmworx, it took us 6 or 7 tries to establish what exactly you were trying to do that was causing you trouble. Maybe that's why your bur reports don't get any attention?
<danbh_intrepid> jmworx: sorry, I thought you were talking about network-manager.  That exists, I'm using it right now.  I heard rumors that it still has trouble managing static ips.  What are you using?
<jmworx> LogicalDash: This is not inconsistent with not it's handled with non-beta software. I've still got bugs filed against dapper that haven't been fixed
<bsnider> jmworx, you could try another distro if you're not satisfied with ubuntu
<jmworx> danbh_intrepid: I'm using System->Preference->Network Configuration
<jmworx> bsnider: thanks, is that the official Ubuntu response to bug reports?
<LogicalDash> jmworx, you're flamebaiting. Cut it out.
<danbh_intrepid> jmworx: yeah, thats network-manager.  I don't know if that bug is _the_ bug that is affecting you, but the other bug is related
<jmworx> LogicalDash: It took a couple lines to describe it simply because the bug is weird
<bsnider> jmworx, i'm being sincere. fedora's doing great things right now and so is mandriva. fedora's doing things ubuntu has promised for years (like a new theme)
<jmworx> LogicalDash: I'm not flaimbaiting and I *was* really trying to help fix bugs. You can query for the bugs I files in Launchpad in the past nick is jmspeex
<jmworx> bsnider: if fedora was debian-based I would have switched a long time ago. I'm considering going back to debian sid though
<bsnider> jmworx, they have made some updates to rpm and they  use packagekit now
<LogicalDash> jmworx, sarcaustically[sic] asking "Is that the official Ubuntu response to bug reports?" is flamebait.
<jmworx> bsnider: it's more about the packages
<bsnider> jmworx, you mean you're not happy with what's in their repositories?
<ConstantineXVI> isin't there some way to turn on multitouch scrolling on some touchpads?
<jmworx> bsnider: no, just the amount of stuff debian packages is impressive
<danbh_intrepid> anyone know what xserver-common is?
<bsnider> jmworx, but not bleeding edge
<LogicalDash> danbh_intrepid: the X server is the skeleton that the various window managers and desktop environments hang skin on
<jmworx> LogicalDash: examples of reasons I'm pissed at the way Ubuntu handles bugs:
<jmworx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/120305
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120305 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[regression]Cannot modprobe snd-hda-intel following upgrade to Feisty" [High,Won't fix]
<Guest30399> Hi all, I seem to have run into a bug in Intrepid Ibex Cups 1.3.9, appeared a few days ago, before was working ok with cups 1.3.8 on the same intrepid ibex box
<jmworx> There's security bug 52600 against dapper (not public) for which a 2-line fix exists and has never been committed
<ubottu> Bug 52600 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/52600 is private
<danbh_intrepid> LogicalDash: I was curious about that specific package actually
<bsnider> jmworx, the ubuntu-motu channel has people that could actually do something about this
<Guest30399> The bug is : I can perfectly print locally. But when printing over the network from my macs, everything looks okay (including in the logs), but nothing goes out of the printer
<jmworx> bsnider: been there
<jmworx> Also interesting is bsnider
<jmworx> oops
<bsnider> and what did they say?
<jmworx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/speex/+bug/19482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 19482 in speex "speexenc segfaults on amd64" [Medium,Fix released]
<danbh_intrepid> jmworx: do you know what to do with the first bug?
<jmworx> I was the maintainer, I had the 2-line fix for a segfault that was happening all the time. It took about a year to get it applied
<LogicalDash> jmworx, you seem to be trying pretty hard to prove that we Ubuntu folks are terrible maintainers and nobody should bother with us. Isn't there some other channel you could do that on, where people aren't actually, presently trying to fix bugs?
<jmworx> danbh_intrepid: No, I think I'll just add the ifconfig/route commands to my init script and remove network-manager
<danbh_intrepid> jmworx: no, the next one
<danbh_intrepid> bug 120305
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120305 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[regression]Cannot modprobe snd-hda-intel following upgrade to Feisty" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120305
<danbh_intrepid> I think it should be marked incomplete
<jmworx> LogicalDash: I'm done with the ranting now.
<bsnider> i don't think they have enbough devs to fix the little bugs
<jmworx> danbh_intrepid: That bug was a regression that occurred *after* Feisty was released.
<jmworx> i.e. they released a kernel patch that broke *all* HDA soundcards on *all* 64-bit machines
<danbh_intrepid> jmworx: yes, but unless the bug causes data loss, it wont get fixed once the devs move onto a new kernel.  Thats why the guy asked you to test on the latest kernel
<jmworx> and it was obvious because you couldn't even insert the module on a 64-bit machine (i.e. you can see the bug even if you didn't have that card)
<jmworx> so there was enough information to test for everyone with a 64-bit box
<ConstantineXVI> does intrepid use xorg.conf at all?
<danbh_intrepid> jmworx: here me out
<danbh_intrepid> *hear
<bsnider> ConstantineXVI, only to override the x-server's choice of graphics driver
<jmworx> danbh_intrepid: I can understand not touching a kernel. What I don't understand is releasing updates that *break* stuff. All newer kernels for Feisty had that same problem.
<ConstantineXVI> bsnider: so doing this: http://www.varesano.net/blog/fabio/linux+howto+two+fingers+scrolling+a+regular+synaptics+notebook+touchpad would have no effect at all?
<danbh_intrepid> jmworx: but does the problem still exist in Hardy? or Intrepid?
<LogicalDash> jmworx, sounds to me like you're still ranting. About a bug for a previous release. Classy.
<jmworx> danbh_intrepid: No
<bsnider> ConstantineXVI, configuring that device is now done elsewhere
<jmworx> but it stayed in the entire feisty cycle
<bsnider> search the forums for it
<ayan4m1> Anyone know if the linux-image packages are currently being messed with in intrepid's apt sources?
<jmworx> That is, the first few months of feisty were fine, it's only after a few months that they broke that
<danbh_intrepid> jmworx: yeah, well that IS how ubuntu works.  It was broken sound.  They fixed it in later releases, but there isn't going to be a backport because its just broken sound.  You can resolve the issue by just upgrading to the latest release
<LogicalDash> jmworx: If the bug is fixed now, then it is not an appropriate subject for the #ubuntu+1 channel.
<danbh_intrepid> LogicalDash: please stop
<jmworx> So I had to install alsa on top of standard kernel and it would work, and then another update would break it and I had to re-compile ALSA
<ayan4m1> jmworx: What chipset was this with?
<jmworx> danbh_intrepid: Just to make a couple things clear. Sound worked perfectly in the initial Feisty release. It only got broken during an update. At that point, there was no other version released.
<jmworx> danbh_intrepid: basically, it was carelessness with a patch to that kernel because the vanilla kernel had no issue
<jmworx> ayan4m1: hda on x86-64
<bsnider> jmworx, do you have any documentation besides that bug report to back that up?
<jmworx> ayan4m1: basically, modprobe would fail on the hda driver
<jmworx> bsnider: what other doc do you want?
<ayan4m1> Yeah, I had a similar issue
<ayan4m1> What kind of machine?
<bsnider> jmworx, anything else. forum posts, whatever. it seems difficult to believe
<jmworx> ayan4m1: A Dell PC, but basically any 64-bit machine with an HDA card would be broken
<bsnider> jmworx, i could try downloading the feisty livecd and testing it here
<jmworx> bsnider: you'd need to update to the latest Feisty kernel. The original Feisty kernel was fine. If you do that, just try "modprobe snd-hda-intel" and see it fail
<ayan4m1> jmworx: And downloading the alsa source and compiling it with any one of the patches available on the bug tracker doesn't work?
<jmworx> ayan4m1: If I compiled ALSA myself and installed, it worked fine. And then ubuntu would release another kernel update and it would break and I would have to recompile alsa again. Did that at least 5 times
<ayan4m1> jmworx: Yeah, unfortunately it seems like the issue has been lingering, or on and off, for quite a while
<jmworx> Basically, someone carelessly applied a patch to the audio drivers and nobody cared that 64-bit was broken (it worked fine on 32-bit machines)
<theBishop> what changes were made to Intrepid to make the font rendering look so good?
<ayan4m1> I haven't noticed it since hardy was released, but obviously mileages vary
<ayan4m1> theBishop: Probably something in the new xorg, if I had to guess
<bsnider> jmworx, do you think they have enough devs to fix every little bug?
<ayan4m1> theBishop: I haven't really noticed a major difference though, what are you talking about?
<lamalex> anyone in here using the newly pushed fglrx package?
<bsnider> theBishop, the font problem was a libcairo bug that was fixed a few weeks ago
<ayan4m1> bsnider: This has been a long-standing bug with a major audio chipset driver affecting multiple vendors and releases of ubuntu
<wtgee> theBishop: You probably have slight subpixel smoothing on....which I would recommend.
<ayan4m1> lamalex: How recently was it pushed?
<jmworx> bsnider: 1) This isn't a "little bug". Do you have any idea how many machines have hda cards 2) If they hadn't "fixed" stuff, they wouldn't have broken it (original feisty kernels were fine) 3) it should be easy to just revert that kind of regression
<vertexoflife> hello, can anyone help with a strange keyboard/mouse problem in intrepid? My keyboard/mouse work on the LiveCD (on now) and grub, but not once I boot up.
<theBishop> bsnider, wtgee but what about the actual font rendering?  I've read a little about how you can customize Freetype, and there's this other "smart font" technology called Graphite I've been reading about...
<danbh_intrepid> vertexoflife: try this command to reinstall the defaults for your system!  sudo apt-get install (k|x)ubuntu-desktop^             and dont forget the ^
<lamalex> ayan4m1: yesterday at some point
<danbh_intrepid> vertexoflife: and... hopefully you can get to a tty
<bsnider> jmworx, but how many people run ubuntu in the first place, and how many use hda_intel and the amd64 build too? not many. and the bug can be fixed by switching to i386
<vertexoflife> danbh_intrepid: can I do this from the live-cd to affect intrepid already installed? no keyboard works on intrepid once I actually boot up.
<jmworx> ayan4m1, bsnider: that's not what I was talking about. HDA problems in general are on all machines and I couldn't blame ubuntu or any other distro for that. The issue I reported is Ubuntu making a change themselves that caused unresolved symbols in the driver. That meant HDA suddenly got broken for everyone
<ayan4m1> lamalex: Yeah, I ran an upgrade 20 minutes ago, it seems to work alright but when compiz is running video flickers
<danbh_intrepid> vertexoflife: yes, you can do it from a livecd, but it might be easier to try in recover mode first
<lamalex> ayan4m1: I don't suppose you're running dual head?
<vertexoflife> danbh_intrepid: Okay, thank you, I'll try this and come back if no luck.
<lamalex> I'm curious if it supports randr2.2
<danbh_intrepid> vertexoflife: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all  is the exact fix I think
<DB]Oric> how come my ubuntu is 8.10 intrepid while my kernel is still 2.6.24
<ayan4m1> lamalex: Ah, yeah sorry can't help you, too poor for a second LCD atm
<jmworx> bsnider: Great announcement: "today we announce that we are breaking sound on Feisty. So all you people with 64-bit machines, could you just do a 32-bit re-install"
<danbh_intrepid> DB]Oric: try sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<DB]Oric> ty danbh
<lamalex> :) i know how it is
<lamalex> work gave me one
<DB]Oric> fail
<jmworx> But more seriously, I think the criteria for applying bug fixes are just a bit too rigid -- one-size-fits-all
<DB]Oric> it says linux-generic is the latest
<ayan4m1> lamalex: Well I have two LCDs at work, but they'd murder me if I threw Ubuntu on my development machine
<danbh_intrepid> DB]Oric: interesting
<danbh_intrepid> but, I have to go, right now
<jmworx> The same rule seems to apply for kernel patches as for (e.g.) less used packages (e.g. Speex)
<DB]Oric> it's ok
<ayan4m1> lamalex: It says I have libxrand 2:1.2.3-1 installed
<bsnider> jmworx, i'd like to hear ben collins' view on this. yours is clear. there are two sides to every story
<ayan4m1> lamalex: Dunno if that tells you anything
<void^> because of this kind of discussion i generally report bugs upstream and deal with distro specific issues myself :/
<avis> can anyone recommend a inexpensive black and white laser printer with cheap toner that simply works and should continue to work in intrepid ?  my hp 1018 stopped working in hardy, it originally worked in hardy, the 1018 is still not working in intrepid :(  no solutions on the web.  i'm thinking about replacing it and i'd really rather not since i have toner.  any advice ?
<lamalex> ayan4m1: not really
<lamalex> everyone should have the lib
<jmworx> bsnider: regarding your "not enough devs" comment, I still partially agree. But I think Ubuntu should be more up-front about it. i.e. make it clear that they're not going to fix bugs on package X or Y unless it causes data corruption. That way bug reporters wouldn't waste their time.
<joaopinto> avis, have you filed a bug about it ?
<lamalex> ayan4m1: I'll just wait to play until I get home
<ayan4m1> lamalex: Heh, yeah I was gonna try finding my dvi adapter and go out to an old crt to test, but I'm feeling a bit lazy
<lamalex> haha
<avis> joaopinto, i have not, simply because, i need something that works, not takes time to be fixed.  there is a bug for the problem in hardy, but it looks like its not being addressed
<lamalex> no worries
<bsnider> jmworx, i'd say it's better to have them all reported,  whether they're fixed or not
<jmworx> void^: Basically, when I have bugs with a certain package or distro, I report them and see how they get handled. Then I decide whether to continue. There's a wide range of responsiveness. For some packages I know I'll get something very quickly (gcc is an example), on others I don't and stop reporting
<jmworx> bsnider: reporting decently (getting info) takes time. I'm willing to take that time on some projects (e.g. gcc and LyX are the most responsive in my experience), but I'm no longer willing to take the time with others.
<jmworx> My worst experience was spending *months* (on and off) on a hard to reproduce kernel regression. After bisecting the problem down to a day in the dev cycle, I gave up because no dev was really interested.
<jmworx> OTOH, on some gcc bugs I reported, I got very rapid confirmation of what the bug was, whether it was fixed in the dev version and so on.
<jmworx> This is how I try to handle bugs I get on Speex (I'm the maintainer) despite the little time I have.
<void^> some packages just don't seem to have active maintainers at all
<jmworx> (I admit I'm probably not as good as the gcc folks, but certainly better than many packages I've seen)
<bsnider> jmworx, let me ask you something. if that sound problem had happened on the i386 platform, do you think it would have been fixed?
<vertexoflif1> danbh_intrepid: SO I tried installing ubuntu-desktop^ which did not exist, then I tried xserver-xorg-input-all but it said it was already there, so then I might have done something stupid by removing it then trying to reinstall, and not it spits out package does not exist.
<vertexoflif1> and now*
<jmworx> bsnider: Well, it's obvious that the devs were using i386, so they would have noticed and not released the bug at all.
<vertexoflif1> danbh_intrepid: but I am in root shell, keyboard works in recovery.
<jmworx> bsnider: but yes, I'm aware that amd64 is a second class citizen in Ubuntu
<beautifulsnow> or any other ditro ;p
<jmworx> (how much of a second class I hadn't realised 'til then)
<vertexoflif1> eh, looks like danbh is away... anyone else willing to help out in a strange keyboard/mouse problem?
<vertexoflif1> seems to actually be an xorg problem now...
<jmworx> but still, why spend time (I know they worked hard on that) getting things like 32-bit flash and acroread working fine on amd64 when you're going to just not care about this kind of sound bug.
<bsnider> well, since ben collins is in charge of the kernel team, i'd like to know what he thinks about your charges
<vertexoflif1> everyone buys with something else? tragedy. :-P I don't know what I'm going to do, maybe a reformat might work it out? seems to be an xorg problem, which tends to get fucking messy.
<jmworx> bsnider: "Fesity is going out of support. Not our problem anymore"
<jmworx> bsnider: you can also ask him what he thinks about Bug #52600
<ubottu> Bug 52600 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/52600 is private
<jmworx> (basically the fact that any local user on dapper can easily lockup the machine by setting SCHED_FIFO priority and doing a "while(1);" )
<jmworx> he was actually part of the discussion on that bug. He's the one who came up with a tiny patch... that never got applied
<bsnider> and why not?
<jmworx> bsnider: if you figure it out, let me know
<bsnider> jmworx, if you wantt o air this dirty laundry, i'll set you up with a blog to do it
<jmworx> bsnider: I'm trying to post a copy of that bug. It's marked as private (haven't been able to change that), but considering how long ago it was filed, I don't consider it private anymore
<jmworx> bsnider: I already have a blog, thank you. Here's the link: http://people.xiph.org/~jm/sched_fifo.pdf
<jmworx> bbl -> lunch
<legend2440> ihave ati radeon 9600 using fglrx drivers. i have read that fglrx won't work with intrepid yet. is that rue?
<legend2440> true?
<bsnider> legend2440, as of this morning, it will
<wang> hello
<wang> I got a problem with my bliuetooth mice
<wang> I added the mac to /etc/bluetooth/hcid and used the bluetooth applet
<legend2440> bsnider: do i need to use  fglrx-installer package?
<bsnider> legend2440, i don't know
<wang> but its not being reconigzed on reboot
<wang> I have to turn off the mice and on again, any ideas?
<legend2440> bsnider: ok thanks
<arpu> hello
<arpu> xorg needs a lot of cpu with drakroom thema
<arpu> you can see the different when you start the update manager and load the ne data
<arpu> new
<arpu> whe you swich to a other thema cpu is slower for xorg
<eternal_p> anyone having problems with networkmange-pptp?  I cannot get a PPTP connection to connect
<matt__> hi - wif driver wont load - dmesg gives ... zd1211rw 3-3:1.0: couldn't load firmware. Error number -2
<wtgee> Hello..when doing a dist-upgrade and it gives me a probably score and then asks Y/n/q, I pretty much always just say Yes.  Should I not be doing this?
<wtgee> s/probably/probable/
<wtgee> Actually, I am not sure why I put the word probably in there.  It says: "Score is 120...Accept this solutuion? [Y/n/q/?]"
<eternal_p> ...or a simpler question, I found the pptp bug I am having, someone posted a fix with a .patch file, I have no idea how to use that file
<FliesLikeABrick> is there a place I can find wallpapers that have been used in the betas/alphas?  There's one that they just replaced that I want to use as my desktop but don't know where to look
<jmworx> bsnider: Got the pdf
<jmworx> ?
<FliesLikeABrick> it was the one with the circles of circles that was just replaced in the past few days
<void^> i'm just happy they fixed bug 272199 (probably thanks to debian)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272199 in gnome-terminal "[intrepid REGRESSION] Missing option to disable "switch to tab" keyboard shortcuts" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272199
<FliesLikeABrick> there's a HP driver bug that I'm hoping gets fixed that impacts certain series of color laser printers
<beautifulsnow> Did anyone's wicd stop working with kernel 27-7 ?
<comicinker> how can I show the guest login directly after boot up?
<Mimi> You mean you are being logged in automatically?
<comicinker> no. I have a regular user account which needs to login with password. but I want to offer the guest account login directly after bootup.
<comicinker> in gdm
<bsnider> jmworx, yes, i've got it. zimmerman e4xplains why that merge didn't happen. it's a new feature, and it's not going to be added after the merge window is closed
<comicinker> so... can I offer the guest session with gdm?
<l337ingDisorder> is there any way to download .deb files from the repos but not install them?
<Exilant> kopete works so nicely together with knetworkmanager, why doesn't kmail do so?
<Exilant> l337ingDisorder: man apt-get ... --download-only
<l337ingDisorder> ahh i generally just use (app name) --help and there was no --download-only as far as I saw
<l337ingDisorder> thanks muchly!
<Exilant> you're welcome, glad i could help
<l337ingDisorder> Exilant: hmm ok so I tried apt-get install fluxbox --download only  but I don't see the .deb in my working dir
<Exilant> probably in /var/cache/apt or so
<jmworx> bsnider: not allowing any local user to crash the machine is not what I consider a "new feature"
<jmworx> bsnider: considering that all releases prior to dapper didn't have the problem, it also doesn't qualify as "new feature"
<bsnider> but zimmerman does. and a new feature won't be implemented after the merge windows because it could introduce all kinds of unforseen problems that they wouldn't have time to fix
<l337ingDisorder> Exilant: I was afraid of that.. there's so much stuff in /var/cache/apt/archive
<l337ingDisorder> are all of the dependencies held in the fluxbox .deb?
<toresbe> hey
<Exilant> no, those are separate debs, if i understand your question correctly
<toresbe> is anyone else having a problem with the mouse buttons ceasing to work after having used the numpad?
<jmworx> bsnider: It's a security issue, pure and simple. It's trivial to exploit. Also, this shows my issue with deciding what gets fixed and what doesn't. Why is that security issue not worth fixing for sake of conservatism, yet it doesn't bother anyone that sound gets broken on all 64-bit hda-based machines.
<wang> anyone having bluetooth mouse issues? like it not being recongized after reboot?
<jmworx> might as well consider that "generating ssh keys that are actually random" should be considered a "new feature"
<bsnider> nevertheless, that's their view
<bsnider> i wish they'd taken the time to implement pulse 9.13 into this release, but it's in keeping with their previous policies that it didn't happen
<jmworx> bsnider: sure, and it's just dead stupid.
<wang> anyone?
<wang> this mouse thing is driving me nuts
<Tm_T> bsnider: how about instead of just whining, you are ready to volunteer and help?
<jmworx> bsnider: having a better pulse is a new feature. Preventing dead simple DoS isn't.
<bsnider> Tm_T, i am helping. i am testing the pulse 9.13 in luke's repository
<wang> anyone???
<Tm_T> !patience | wang
<ubottu> wang: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tm_T> bsnider: ah, good (:)
<wang> wierd, package is broken again
<Tm_T> bsnider: I just get bit tender for this "why don't they do this for me" attitude I seem to pick up way too easily from the noise
<ShackJack> HI quick question re: upgrade. I had installed Gimp 2.6 which necessitated removing the ubuntu-desktop package. Does anyone know if not having that meta-package installed is likely to cause upgrade issues?
<bsnider> Tm_T, fedora 10 does have pulse 9.13, and the preview release is only a week after intrepid
<lamalex> ShackJack: most likely
<lamalex> but all you should have to do is install it again
<Mimi> wont that remove the gimp version he just installed?
<elliott> I'm having a really hard time with the GUI in general in the intrpid kubuntu beta
<Tm_T> bsnider: they have different policy, different aim etc etc
<bsnider> on the other hand, mandriva is still using 9.10 like ubuntu
<elliott> and by hard time, I mean it''s unusable
<ShackJack> lamalex: Install 2.6... yes... Thanks... Here's hoping 2.6 makes it into the backports soon - it's great!! (Though a little quirky with Compiz)
<Tm_T> bsnider: Fedora IIRC isn't commercially supported etc
<elliott> i've been in here a few times but none of the suggestions have worked
<phoenixz> Hi there, I just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10beta, and though everything is fine, firefox is not. It shows lots of render errors, or maybe just simple CSS problems, Im not sure. radiobuttons and checkboxes are too big, there are weird background colors around DHTML components, etc.. Is there anything known about this problem for 8.10?
<Tm_T> elliott: can you please elaborate?
<bsnider> Tm_T, supposedly, red hat is basing the next version of RHEL on fedora 10
<elliott> essentailly, any window that is maximized is not displayed at all, the task bar at the bottom is not showing up. When it did before, it always had weird display issues. whatever window is in focus appears as the background image, stretched and pixellated. I'm also having frequesnt lockups.
<Tm_T> bsnider: yes, _next_ which they have time to polish
<Tm_T> elliott: and you are using what display driver?
<elliott> it happens on both 64 bit and 32 bit, both on live cd and an installation that was upgraded from hardy
<elliott> how do I find out?
<nikeplektrum> How do I set a static IP that lasts after reboot?
<elliott> Tm_T how do I find out?
<Tm_T> elliott: well what displaycard you have?
<elliott> Tm_T: ATI radeon x300 i think
<Tm_T> elliott: and you have the newest drivers installed?
<Tm_T> elliott: also drop all special effects just for fun
<Ayabara> I'm having some dependency issues with vlc, and I can neither upgrade or remove it. Any way I can force it to be uninstalled, or find out what the dependency problems are?
<phoenixz> Hi there, I just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10beta, and though everything is fine, firefox is not. It shows lots of render errors, or maybe just simple CSS problems, Im not sure. radiobuttons and checkboxes are too big, there are weird background colors around DHTML components, etc.. Is there anything known about this problem for 8.10?
<elliott> Tm_T, when I tried to install xorg-driver-fglrx, it wouldn't accept it. i got the following error
<elliott> The following packages have unmet dependencies:rn  xorg-driver-fglrx: Depends: xserver-xorg-core but it is not going to be installed                                                                             rnE: Broken packages
<elliott> xserver-xorg-core is installed tohugh
<Tm_T> elliott: hmm, so find a solution for that problem?
<elliott> reinstalling xserver-xorg-core doesn't help
<Ayabara> is there a way I can force removal of a package?
<mich247> Hi! Since i upgraded to intrepid, i cannot compile my projects anymore.... errors in stl_construct.h (e.g. expected type-specifier)
<mich247> anyone know what to do?
<FliesLikeABrick> Ayabara try apt-get install -f first
<danbh_intrepid> elliott: do you know if fglrx is even working on intrepid?
<Ayabara> FliesLikeABrick: did that, but it didn't work. finally solved it with dpkg
<FliesLikeABrick> good to know
<jasonkim> Anyone knows how autostart works?   I can see some destkop files in /etc/xdg/autostart.. I added my desktop there and it works.. Howerver it started after gnome-settings-daemon.desktop..  How can I start it before the gnome-settings-daemon?
<trojkolka> i just updated my 8.10 beta system and my wireless (an intel 2200bg card) died... dmesg tells me that the firmware can not be found... can someone confirm this?
<nikeplektrum> Ok, I uninstalled the network manager, how do I get connected to my network and set a static IP manually?
<danbh_intrepid> nikeplektrum: interfaces
<danbh_intrepid> trojkolka: I would search launchpad
<trojkolka> i tried but i only get alpha 5 and 6 bugs back with the 24 kernel not the 27
<nikeplektrum> What interfaces danbh_intrepid ?
<danbh_intrepid> trojkolka: can you post the bug number?
<danbh_intrepid> nikeplektrum: /etc/network/interfaces
<nikeplektrum> Ty
<mich247> can noone tell me whats wrong with a simple recompile using intrepid? i get the following http://pastebin.ca/1228032
<trojkolka> 180544 is similar to my situation only with different kernel and version of kubuntu
<danbh_intrepid> mich247: I don't know if I can fix it, but mind pastebining the stl_construct.h?
<danbh_intrepid> bug 180544
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180544 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "ipw2200 driver fails to load firmware (patch attached)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180544
<trojkolka> i can't see any ipw2200 drivers in my firmware folder /lib/firmware/2.6.27.7-generic
<trojkolka> neither in .6 or .5
<trojkolka> but it worked a couple hours ago in 27.7.11 (now it is .12 i assume)
<OicemanO> hi kann mal wer testen ob ff2 buggy ist
<Ayabara> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<OicemanO> can anybody test firefox 2
<danbh_intrepid> trojkolka: wait, so is it working?
<OicemanO> because i think it is bugy
<danbh_intrepid> OicemanO: use ff3
<trojkolka> no it isnt my system doesnt "see" the card
<danbh_intrepid> trojkolka: well, then you should post on the bug report, and say that the bug is still present
<trojkolka> but it WAS working like an hour ago (before updating)
<OicemanO> i use ff3 but i will know if it is buggy because i will also use ff2
<trojkolka> well im not sure it is 100% the same bug
<danbh_intrepid> trojkolka: then its a tough call I guess
<trojkolka> i know =) that's the whole problem
<danbh_intrepid> OicemanO: why not stop using ff2?
<trojkolka> it also tells me that linux-image-generic package is being held back because linux-firmware cannot be installed or is missing in repos
<OicemanO> danbh_intrepid: because ff2 have a lot more addons
<trojkolka> is anyone at this moment still compiling packages to repos
<danbh_intrepid> trojkolka: ah, you know, I have a broken kernel upgrade atm
<mich247> danbh_intrepid,  http://pastebin.ca/1228040 <- this is the stl_construct.h file
<trojkolka> danbh_intrepid: it's a matter of waiting till the packages get fixed isn't it
<trojkolka> wired internet still works so it's not the end of the world
<danbh_intrepid> mich247: isnt the line missing a class declaration?
<danbh_intrepid> o wait, I bets its just c++ syntax that I don't know
<DJones> After updating to the Restricted ATI driver that came available today, I've got a laptop screen that keeps flashing on and off, disabling the driver and the screen goes back to normal, is this a known issue
<mich247> well; there is some syntax i don't know either ;-)
<vbabiy> Hey will 8.10 have open office 3
<danbh_intrepid> no
<mich247> but the most interesting thing: how could that happen? i mean, is noone using STL ?
<nikeplektrum> ok, have a static IP, but don't seem to have any DNS servers? I edited the resolv.conf
<vbabiy> danbh_intrepid: was that to me?
<danbh_intrepid> aye, no ooo3, at least thats the way it seems
<Splex> i am having troubles building a custom kernel package (drm-intel-next)  when i run 'fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-version=-gem kernel-image kernel-headers'  the build fails saying 'make[1]: *** No rule to make target `vmlinuz'.  Stop.'  any idea how i can make make-kpkg work correctly?
<Exilant> does make vmlinuz work directly?
<Splex> no
<Splex> make vmlinux works
<Splex> i looked at the makefile, it only has rule for vmlinux
<Splex> so, im thinking maybe it was a recent change to call it 'vmlinux' instead of 'vmlinuz'?
<Exilant>   no clue, vmlinuz worked in 2.6.27rc8
<Exilant> so it would have to be really recent
<myk_robinson1> Hey. All of a sudden, all my wireless network devices are greyed out. Running lshw -C network shows all the wifi network devices as disabled. How do I re-enable them?
<theBishop> I really like the DarkRoom/NewHuman theme, but certain applications are nearly impossible to read using it.  Here are some screenshots: http://i38.tinypic.com/5yxlk6.png http://i35.tinypic.com/5vpzs2.png
<Splex> the git im running off is based on rc9
<Splex> doubt they would change it that late
<myk_robinson1> here's what I have:   http://pastebin.ca/1228048
<trojkolka> myk_robinson1 i got also a wifi issue... mine is disabled and the network controller states unclaimed
<danbh_intrepid> theBishop: I hate that theme.  I use newhuman
<myk_robinson1> strange.. It was working this morning and for the last few days. Both my USB wireless and the native Intel 3945abg
<trojkolka> it was working for me 90 minutes ago i have a 2200bg card
<danbh_intrepid> wow, lots of updates today
<B3z3rk3r> anyone is here know whether the driver issues with the GTX280 have been fixed yet?
<myk_robinson1> d@mn, so i am sitting at my desk using my laptop with an ethernet cable....
<myk_robinson1> when I could b sitting comfortably on my couch a few rooms away
<myk_robinson1> like i was a few hours ago
<trojkolka> myk_robinson1 i got the exact same problem here :D
<Frijolie> after the last update, my wifi has stopped working. wicd/network-manager says that no wifi networks are available
<trojkolka> join the club
<trojkolka> ;)
<myk_robinson1> at least we're not alone
<trojkolka> same here
<trojkolka> what card do you have?
<myk_robinson1> i'm looking through some directories, and it looks like firmware has been moved....
<maxb_> linux-restricted-modules changelog says " * firmware: Remove all firmware, now provided by linux-firmware
<maxb_> Shouldn't it now depend on linux-firmware, then?
<Frijolie> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<myk_robinson1> Frijolie: same here
<myk_robinson1> look at this: http://pastebin.ca/1228048
<elliott> danbh_intrepid, no, i have no idea
<Frijolie> was it the kernel update that did it?
<myk_robinson1> the last line shows "firmware=n/a"
<myk_robinson1> must have been, because my firmware used to be in /lib/firmware
<myk_robinson1> now /lib/firmware has subdirectories
<Frijolie> myk_robinson1: I've got a "linux-image-generic" stuck in update manager that won't allow me to check it for an update. unresolved dependencies?
<Megaqwerty> Hi, for some reason GRUB doesn't have the "Last successful Boot" option anymore. How do I get that back?
<maxb_> Yes, this is the hazard of running an unstable ubuntu
<myk_robinson1> maxb_: agreed.. Annoying, but still an addiction.
<myk_robinson1> Fortunately i have a stable desktop
<Frijolie> so, I'm guessing since we're talking about it...there's not a known fix?
<myk_robinson1> all my wifi stuff is grayed out in Network Manager. But, more and more updates keep coming every few minutes or so.. Perhaps it will get fixed by the end of the day. Maybe we are forcing the updates to run before they're supposed to..
<danbh_intrepid> Frijolie: yeah, I have the same
<myk_robinson1> i just got through running updates, now there are 35 more all of a sudden
<trojkolka> waiting for the unresolved packages (linux-firmware package) to be in the repos and to update the systemafterwards should solve it i assume
<gilster> i just did an update and my wireless is not working at all any input on that?
<Frijolie> trojkolka: are "they" at least aware of this issue?
<Frijolie> gilster: yeah, we're all having the same issue.
<gilster> oh ok
<Frijolie> At least my LAN connection is working
<gilster> thanks
<myk_robinson1> what is the irc command to change my name? for some reason, i have a 1 attached on the end///
<IdleOne> there is nothing sudden about all the updates. there is a freeze on the main repo so the devs are sending everything that is critical
<Megaqwerty> myk_robinson1: /nick
<myk_robinson1> test
<sourcemaker> will there a openoffice3 package available soon?
<B3z3rk3r> myk_robinson1,  use /nick
<IdleOne>  /nick myk_robinson
<trojkolka> Frijolie: with they i meant the package owners/maintainers i dont know if they are aware of it
<gilster> Frijolie: will i be able to fix this if i dont have alan acess.????
<B3z3rk3r> sourcemaker, OO 3.0 is already available
<myk_robinson> that's better
<myk_robinson> thanks
<B3z3rk3r> np
<myk_robinson> wonder how that happened anyway, must not have properly terminated my last session or something
<sourcemaker> <B3z3rk3r>: is it in apt?
<Megaqwerty> Hi, for some reason GRUB doesn't have the "Last successful boot" option anymore. Does anyone know how to get that back? I don't want to have to reinstall the system again.
<Frijolie> trojkolka: yeah, the "they" was my doing. I assumed you were referring to the kernel devs
<B3z3rk3r> sourcemaker, not that i know of, however  you can get RPM/DEB from google search
<myk_robinson> as long as Intel 3945 works normally upon the final release, I will be a happy man..
<Frijolie> gilster: no, my guess is that the fix will come with a new package via update-manager
<sourcemaker> B3z3rk3r: well... I would like to use the official ubuntu package :-)
<maxb_> Frijolie: What's your linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-7-generic version?
<myk_robinson> I got it to work fine in Hardy using the drivers from http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<B3z3rk3r> sourcemaker, ok ok.. not out yet.. should be within a week or two tho assuming u can wait that long?
<myk_robinson> and it worked flawlessly.. No hiccups, no stalls...
<Frijolie> maxb_: how do you check? What's the CLI?
<B3z3rk3r> sourcemaker, dont see why you can access the update from within your current version of it tho?
<B3z3rk3r> cant*
<sourcemaker> B3z3rk3r: not really... but I have to...
<trojkolka> myk_robinson does it still work now in intrepid?
<maxb_> Frijolie: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<sourcemaker> B3z3rk3r: :-)
<Frijolie> linux-restrict 2.6.27-7.12
<trojkolka> dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<trojkolka> sorry wrong window there
<trojkolka> i also got 12
<myk_robinson> trojkolka: the built in driver feels a bit buggy.. Drops the connection periodically.. i was going to install this one today, but I have no wifi at all right now.. Want to make sure everything else is right first
<Frijolie> maxb_: so 12 to answer your question
<maxb_> Frijolie: I suggest you roll back to -7.10
<myk_robinson> didnt think of even trying to boot to the previous kernel. I have a feeling wifi may work there
<Frijolie> maxb_: don't know how to do that...I'm still a newbie, well a 2-year *NIX exclusive, noob
<trojkolka> i guess i will wait for the internal fix
<Frijolie> I've always been having issues with network-manager since the upgrade to Intrepid..was working fine in Hardy
<myk_robinson> well, on the bright side, gas is $2.67/gal today here :)
<myk_robinson> no wifi required
<trojkolka> this is the first time for me
<Frijolie> Was even working on the Intrepid Beta LiveCD (network-manager)
<myk_robinson> yeah, it was great on the live cd.
<W8TAH> hi folks - been messing with a system at home and upon startup it is yelling about the nvida driver not loading properly under that new driver thing (DKMS???) i'll try to get more info but i wanted to see if anyone knew of an easy fix
<myk_robinson> we still got two weeks before the final, though.. All part of the beta process
<trojkolka> yeah it will be great again
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: yeah, but no wifi is a critical flaw, at least I think. I expect software errors not driver instabilities
<myk_robinson> not sure what happened with that kernel update, but, like i said, even my belkin usb wireless isnt working
<myk_robinson> Frijolie: they pretty much HAVE to get it fixed, especially since dell is gonna ship units with 8.10
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: yeah that's true. That's the beauty of having alliances with hardware vendors
<myk_robinson> all things considered, i still like it better than vista
<matt__> I have 2 pc's running intrepid - my wifi usb dongle works on one, the other i get authentication timeout?
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: never seen Vista. I made the jump to Ubuntu just after SP2 on XP
<myk_robinson> matt__: may be a similar issue to what we're having.. Did it work before today?
<matt__> it works fine on other pc now if i switch it
<myk_robinson> Frijolie: my laptop came with vista. Used it for a few weeks just to check it out. It wasnt bad, but it wasnt really good either.. I couldnt afford to do anything with it
<maxb_> Frijolie: dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)_2.6.27-7.10_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.27-7.10_all.deb
<myk_robinson> matt__: misunderstood.. You have one USB stick, and it works on one computer but not the other?
<matt__> myk_robinson: yep thats it
<Megaqwerty> Hi, for some reason GRUB doesn't have the "Last successful boot" option anymore. Does anyone know how to get that back? I don't want to have to reinstall the system again.
<Frijolie> thanks maxb_
<myk_robinson> matt__: dang... the one it is not working on, did it ever work?
<Frijolie> I'm reading on the forums, says there's a workaround by downloading the linux-firmware.deb should fix the prob
<sourcemaker> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<myk_robinson> Frijolie: link to what you're reading?
<myk_robinson> !intel 3945abg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel 3945abg
<matt__> myk_robinson: not before today, thing is I have another usb stick that doews the same thing on both pc's
<myk_robinson> manufacturer and models?
<myk_robinson> of the wifi?
<myk_robinson> matt__: also, do they work fine on previous distributions?
<Frijolie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948665&page=2
<trojkolka> Frijolie: that's the whole problem i assume since it is missing from the repos and that's the reason why the linux-image-generic package is being held back
<matt__> myk_robinson: ones belkin f5d7050 (i know) the other safecom
<B3z3rk3r3R> oops, let laptop go to sleep   :P
<Frijolie> trojkolka: that would make sense. Any idea when they will be releasing it to the repos?
<matt__> myk_robinson: safecom uses zd1211rw always been a rock
<myk_robinson> yeah, that is what my Belkin usb uses
<myk_robinson> It died today, apparently the firmware has temporarily been hosed
<Frijolie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+queue?queue_state=3&queue_text=linux-firmware
<trojkolka> Frijolie no idea
<Frijolie> ^^ that's the actual page where the linux-firmware.deb file is. Says it was posted 1 hr ago
<maxb_> Megaqwerty: See /etc/default/kernel-helper-rc
<Megaqwerty> maxb_: thanks a ton. Why would it be disabled?
<trojkolka> it's not in my universal repostory yet that always takes some time
<trojkolka> but it's good it's already there so the solution to our issue is upcoming hopefully
<Frijolie> trojkolka: your predictions are correct, "linux-image-generic: Depends: linux-firmware  but it is not installable"
<matt__> myk_robinson: i must be missing something, because both these usb sticks work on the other pc - same update etc
<trojkolka> it wasn;t a prediction ;)
<Frijolie> trojkolka: ah, an educated guess..hehe
<trojkolka> i got the same message half an hour ago :d
<myk_robinson> matt__: you may not have hit the update we have yet.. I'm bad about checking for updates every few minutes
<sourcemaker> is there a multiverse repos for intrepid?
<trojkolka> tried manually installing the linux-image-generic and linux-firmware deb and got the message
<Frijolie> nyk_robinson: yeah same here. I check update-manager at least three times a day. Specially with the Beta(s)
<sourcemaker> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<spiritssight> Is there a problem with updating right now
<gilster> so i dont have any lan connectivity
<gilster> sorry
<Omar87> I'm having a problem with screensaver, it never starts, the monitor is always on, the only way I can turn it off is to close the laptop.
<Omar87> Please, help.
<trojkolka> it's in the repos now
<trojkolka> linux-firmware
<Frijolie> checking...!!
<Frijolie> "Your system is up-to-date"
<francisco_t> Hi, I lose console's color ( ls --color ) in intrepid beta. It was working fine in alphas, somebody else??
<trojkolka> Frijolie: no packages available for you?
<Frijolie> trojkolka: hang on...maybe third time will be the charm
<trojkolka> haha i will reboot now brb
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: yep, they've hit the repos
<Fastly> i recently installed 8.10 beta and can't seem to find most programs listed in synaptic, including php, apache, mysql etc...
<Fastly> anyone know if i have to enable a repo? or are the apps still limited in 8.10?
<danbh_intrepid> Fastly: do you get any errors?
<trojkolka> Works like a charm now
<Fastly> no... i refresh the program list and try searching for "mysql" - no results..
<myk_robinson> trojkolka: the package is not showing for me.. Is this a pre-released update?
<danbh_intrepid> Fastly: wellm if you havent yet, check your repos
<myk_robinson> i do not have pre-released updates checked in synaptic
<trojkolka> me neither
<trojkolka> do you have universal or localized?
<trojkolka> repos
<myk_robinson> i think universal..
<myk_robinson> i unchecked all the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<myk_robinson> oh, do you mean United States servers only?
<trojkolka> no im not on US server
<spiritssight> I get this error when I try and do updates for 8.10: It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages.
<FliesLikeABrick> what is used to view pdf files in kubuntu 8.10?  kpdf doesn't appear to be included
<myk_robinson> FliesLikeABrick: it uses Okular now
<FliesLikeABrick> spiritssight does doing apt-get update again help?
<trojkolka> i dont know why it doesnt show up in your repos
<FliesLikeABrick> thanks myk_robinson
<Tm_T> "main" != US IIRC
<FliesLikeABrick> I used to use kpdf in ubuntu/gnome but noticed it is gone now
<Fastly> i seem to have all repo options checked...
<myk_robinson> reload is coming slow, maybe it'll show in a minute
<myk_robinson> BRB, gonna watch this 14 second video of Kimbo getting knocked out, haven't seen it yet :)
<spiritssight> it says:E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<spiritssight> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<MTeck> how many people came in and freaked out this morning?
<MTeck> I lost my system and had to go back to 8.04 :P It was treating me extremely will until today :P
<Mimi> Why would we freak out? It's beta.
<myk_robinson> got the update compig now :)
<myk_robinson> coming...
<Frijolie1> what the? Man!
<Frijolie1> I got my wifi back, but am still having issues with network-manager
<Mimi> you guys talking about iwl3945 ?
<Frijolie1> and after my reboot, i guess it never terminated my connection to IRC because it wouldn't let me log back on with my username
<Mimi> then do /nickserv ghost ?
<MTecknology> Mimi: did it die for many people? or was I just lucky?
<Mimi> MTecknology, I don't know, but hey, that makes 2 of us :p
<MTecknology> funny - I guess it's the point where everybody throws what they have at 8.10 and fix what breaks before release
<Mimi> Whats funny is if I use the 8.04 kernel, I get wireless but no nvidia (both worked fine before the update) but if I use the newest kernel I get nvidia but no wireless hehe
<Frijolie1> Everytime I start my OS I have to type "nm-applet&" in a terminal window and then keep it open to maintain an Internet connection
<Frijolie1> any way to fix this?
<Mimi> add it to your session?
<Frijolie1> it's there
<Frijolie1> Mimi: just checked
<Mimi> the system tray icon i mean
<MTecknology> Seems to happen once before every release. It's where I go back to the current release and wait for the release date - or slightly longer
<ShackJack> Make sure you have the notification area applet in your panel...
<ShackJack> Mimi: ^^
<Frijolie1> Mimi: don't know what you mean. There is a "network monitor" option..is that it?
<Frijolie1> Mimi: "network monitor" is not the same as network-manager
<Splex> Exilant: still there?
<Mimi> No idea, I used Wicd, Frijolie
<Mimi> :P
 * Mimi flexes
<ShackJack> Mimi: See above...
<Frijolie1> Mimi: yeah I have been using Wicd since I've installed Intrepid, just prefer network-manager when you can get it to work
<Mimi>  "Make sure you have the notification area applet in your panel..."
<Mimi> ShackJack,  i dont know if you said that regarding Frijolie  or myself. If it was myself, I do have the wicd tray icon on it. It's just the iwl3945 driver isnt loading for some reason
<myk_robinson> well, gonna reboot, and Lord willing, come back on wifi
<Frijolie1> Mimi: it was there in Hardy and has since disappeared in the upgrade to Intrepid
<Frijolie1> myk_robinson: it will work..at least it did for me
<Frijolie1> WTF?
<Ayabara> !digikam-kde4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digikam-kde4
<Frijolie> interesting
<Ayabara> !info digikam-kde4
<ubottu> digikam-kde4 (source: digikam-kde4): digital photo management application for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0~beta1-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 9744 kB, installed size 24116 kB
<taggie> anybody have issues with ps2 keyboards not working in gdm lately? weirdest thing, ctrl-alt-f2 works to get a new text vt, but no text will register in gdm
<Frijolie> oh, how I love Betas!
<Frijolie> Betas on my "production machine"
<myk_robinson> okay, that was a scary 20 seonds for me, but it appears to be working
<taggie> eh, you're not really living if you're not on the edge. everybody needs some excitement now and then.
<myk_robinson> yeah.
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: you using network-manager or Wicd?
<myk_robinson> network manager
<trojkolka> good to hear myk_robinson
<taggie> my favorite bug was during beta for hardy or gutsy i think, when there was a libc update that hosed everything.
<myk_robinson> what is the default window manager for Gnome?
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: hmm, wonder why mine isnt working then..we have the same wifi card
<myk_robinson> Frijolie: did you get the updates run that inculded linux-firmware?
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: yes, I'm on wifi now but, my network-manager applet is hosed
<Frijolie> taggie: can't say I experienced that one. I must have missed it somewhere.
<myk_robinson> even after a reboot? did you try from termin al           sudo NetworkManager restart
<Mimi> Sorry for the dumb question but I am having a brain fart: what is a   -rt  kernel?
<myk_robinson> i am running compiz. How do i revert to the default Gnome window manager? I know i can use compiz --replace, but what is the opposite?
<myk_robinson> I need to drop compiz when i play sdlmame
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: it's not starting with each session. I have to type "nm-applet&" in a term each time and leave it open to maintain Internet connection
<Mimi> metacity --replace ?
<myk_robinson> Frijolie: open   System-->Preferences-->Session
<myk_robinson> you can define startup applications there
<Mimi> He knows.
<taggie> welp, time to reboot after 107 updates. i love the furious pace of late beta cycles. *cross fingers*
<myk_robinson> I have an entry for network manager, and the command is    nm-applet --sm-disable
<myk_robinson> Mimi: the metacity command did the trick, thanks
 * Mimi nods
<myk_robinson> I dont want to use the appearance thing, because it drops my custom settings
<Splex> anyone else have any troubles with make-kpkg on 2.6.27?
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: yeah the entry is there but it still doesn't load.
<myk_robinson> hmmm..
<myk_robinson> have you tried Wicd?
<Mimi> YAY  wifi driver now available *kitteh face*  /goes update. bye ;D
<myk_robinson> NetworkManager seems to be hit or miss for a lot of people
<myk_robinson> with no explanation as to why it works for one and not hte other
<Mimi> He has, he says he prefers N.M.  :P
<myk_robinson> oh, i must have missed some conversation
<myk_robinson> sorry
<myk_robinson> i prefer NM too
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: yeah, it's definately crazy.
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: I have tried Wicd and that works, I just keep giving network-manager a try hoping the issue's fixed
<myk_robinson> Frijolie: just out of curiousity, have you tried purging and reinstalling the package?
<myk_robinson> perhaps something in its config is fried
<virtuelv> did wifi just break for people updating?
<myk_robinson> yes, but was fixed a few minutes agao
<myk_robinson> you just barely missed the boat on that :)
<virtuelv> what exactly broke?
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: i've "completely removed" it from Synaptic. Is that a purge?
<myk_robinson> wifi simply would not work, showed grayed out
<myk_robinson> Frijolie: yes
<virtuelv> myk_robinson: will a dist-upgrade fix it?
<virtuelv> or is there something in particular I have to do?
<myk_robinson> be sure to run apt-get update first
<virtuelv> update -f, even
<myk_robinson> virtuelv: apparently they changed something in the kernel, then released a new package called linux-firmware.   Run your updates the nupgrade, it should work
<Frijolie> virtulv: it's fixed now in the repos
<virtuelv> reboot required, I assume?
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: maybe I'll make the switch over to wicd and then remove everything related to network-manager and try again
<myk_robinson> that's what i was wondering, usually Wicd removes all traces of NetworkManager
<Mimi> Oops, no internet on old kernel either now. :3 Anyway I will be able to do updates from now on (Need to grab new linux-firmware package to get internet to work)
<Mimi> You think maybe I should get that .deb for the iwl3495 driver before updating?
<myk_robinson> no
<myk_robinson> its all included in the package linux-firmware, should get pulled on the update
<scarface> Is there a way to boot the Live CD with sound disabled?  The login sound is very loud here at work and I need a way to silence it.
<virtuelv_> myk_robinson: yay, that worked
<virtuelv_> although, it took a sudo apt-get autoremove before it would come back up
<samehsmh> hi
<Mimi> myk_robinson,  how can I do that update if I  don't have wireless though? :P
<myk_robinson> Mimi: are you able to connect by cable?
<Mimi> myk_robinson, no, I'm on campus, don't have internet at home
<myk_robinson> okay. I will load linux-firmware to meidafire real quick
<Splex> maybe there is a way to downgrade the packages? probably have the previous debs still on the system
<Mimi> :O If you think that will work ^.^ Hold on, so linux-firmare contains drivers to *all* possible hardware? O.o
<Mimi> I thought it would be just for what my laptop needs, hehe
<cyrax> I am running compiz fusion on Ubuntu 8.10... Now the majority of effects don't work, and ccsm looks... Strange. I can't choose the animation I want, I have to write which effect (by hand). Right now the open effect, for instance, is "12"... Any idea what to do?
<myk_robinson> cyrax: you got all your updates run? there were a lot of compiz updates today
<cyrax> I did
<myk_robinson> here is the linux-firmware
<myk_robinson> http://www.mediafire.com/?wxnijmty3nv
<Mimi> Thank you :D
<myk_robinson> hope it helps.
<myk_robinson> not sure if any dependencies are needed
<Mimi> I'll let you know ;)
<myk_robinson> cyrax: not sure, I can send you a config file for Compiz for your to import, see if it works for ya.
<samehsmh> I'm working on this program with c++ which uses strdup(), this error comes out:error: ‘strdup’ was not declared in this scope .. is there a package removed with the upgrade
<samehsmh> ?
<myk_robinson> umm.. using Pidgin, how do i send a file
<myk_robinson> nvm, found it
<myk_robinson> cyrax, you got mail
<cyrax> myk_robinson - THanks!
<myk_robinson> do you know where the import portion is in ccsm?
<virtuelv_> myk_robinson: tried empathy yet?
<myk_robinson> what is empathy?
<virtuelv_> http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<kulight> myk_robinson: how is it (i didnt get by default)?
<myk_robinson> kulight: what are you talking about?
<kulight> empathy
<myk_robinson> not using it, I'm currently on Pidgin
<kulight> ah me too i thought u r
<myk_robinson> looking at the screenshots, i dont see why i would use it over pidgin.
<Mimi> Oh. I was like 'what the bunny?!?! Epiphany is a web browser, not a IMer!" ... ^^;; Empathy... haha what a name :)
<myk_robinson> virtuelv_: care to comment?
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: hmm, I'm back and after completely removing network-manager (locate network-manager) and deleting everything related and then reinstalling...problem solved!
<myk_robinson> you go, man!
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: there's a switch in the sessions command that I didn't have before
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: maybe that mad a difference? "nm-applet --sm-disable"
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: I had just "nm-applet&"
<myk_robinson> strange, i posted the full commaand above, i thought that was what you had.. At any rate, its working
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: yeah, i'm not complaining in the least! I'm glad that it's working and the program that I want. Now to change the new wallpaper
<myk_robinson> Frijolie: is there new default wallpaper?
<myk_robinson> Frijolie: you got mail, its a desktop shot of mine
<kulight> myk_robinson: yes some kind of ibex
<myk_robinson> must not have whatever package includes it. Anyone got an image?
<myk_robinson> cyrax: any luck with that file i sent?
<scientes> ubiquity just froxe on Configuring apt:Scanning the mirror---------am i safe just to kill it and reboot?
<cyrax> myk_robinson - Yes, it gave me some of your settings
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: send it again, i think i canceled it out
<myk_robinson> is there a way to make Gnome Screenshot save as jpg instead of png?
<cyrax> myk_robinson - But apparently my problem is that ccsm isn't compatible with compiz - different versions
<scientes> or do i need to install again?????
<kulight> myk_robinson: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-8-10-Has-a-Brand-New-Wallpaper-95451.shtml
<scientes> who cares its a wallpaper
<kulight> scientes: i like it
<scientes> any idea on my non-bikshed?
<scientes> o shii it finially finished
<scientes> seriously that took 15 minutes to scan the mirror
<myk_robinson> oh, i have that.. Didnt recognize it as an animal silhouette, thought it looked like a coffe spill or some kind of faux finished paint job
<scientes> ''
<kulight> myk_robinson::-D
<scientes> why does networking tell me every gdang time 'i connected to a network!'
<scientes> its like windows stupidity: 'You jsut plugged something into the headphone jack!'
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: got it, what version of Gnome are you running?
<scientes> and it does it every 30 se
<myk_robinson> whatever the default is in 8.10  Just started using Gnome three days ago
<myk_robinson> Running Compiz with my own custom settings in ccsm, AVN for the dock bar, and installed Mac4Lin theme packages
<myk_robinson> you like?
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: just noticed you don't have the Ubuntu, start button logo...
<virtuelv_> myk_robinson: on empathy: I like it because it's so much more gnomeish
<myk_robinson> do any of you now how to make Gnome Screenshot save as jpg instead of png?
<virtuelv_> and apparently it supports msn better
<myk_robinson> virtuelv_: never been one to chat except for these irc, oly other app i ever used was Konversation in KDE
<scientes> this install is really show
<scientes> slow
<kulight> scientes: what install ?
<myk_robinson> scientes: servers are a bit congested right now, consider how many people are running updates as we speak
<myk_robinson> scientes: mine did the same networking thing before the last batch of updates
<myk_robinson> works fine now
<danbh_intrepid> hey everyone!!!!!! The kernel is fixed!!!!!!!
<kulight> danbh_intrepid: witch part of it ?
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: there's my screenie
<myk_robinson> hmm, its not starting yet..
<myk_robinson> may take a sec
<danbh_intrepid> kulight: well, it got uploaded to the repo, I just downloaded it.  It was a broken package
<virtuelv_> Wondering when we'll see this: http://svn.python.org/view/python/trunk/Lib/antigravity.py?rev=66902&view=markup
<myk_robinson> for anyone who cares, here's my screen:    http://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotut5.jpg
<kulight> danbh_intrepid: oh you did partial upgrade ?
<Frijolie> danbh_intrepid: yeah, I was scared when my wifi went down. took 1/2 day to fix
<myk_robinson> that's much better than Windows fixing an issue
<Frijolie> myk_robinson: yes, that's what I meant
<myk_robinson> heck, i think a few hours is more than acceptable, although i was sweating bullets for a minute
<myk_robinson> how many of you were wondering if YOU broke something
<danbh_intrepid> virtuelv_: lol
<myk_robinson> Frijolie: the file is not coming, can you post it at http://imageshack.us
<kulight> nothing broke on my machine and i just did upgrade of about 86 packs
<virtuelv> hm, Human in intrepid has developed warts
<virtuelv> the menu bar is partially transparent
<scientes> can i make encrypted disks with the normal installer?
<samehsmh> can someone help, it seems all C string functions(strcmp, strdup,...) won't compile anymore
<pen> ??
<samehsmh> after upgrade
<samehsmh> the compiler says error: ‘strdup’ was not declared in this scope
<myk_robinson> connection dropped for a sec
<myk_robinson> that was weird
<Mimi> Hey myk? Remember that mediafire linux-firmare thing you sent me? It's not downloading :P
<pen> anyone using firefox 3.1?
<webmaren> well I managed to fix my problem by installing kubuntu-desktop
<pen> is it really faster?
<pen> why I feel safari in mac faster?
<myk_robinson> samehsmh: do you have the package build-essential installed?
<webmaren> pen: I've found opera to be faster than FF
<pen> webmaren, like in safari, it can smooth scroll ANY page
<webmaren> pen: safari is faster on macs because the safari was designed to be run on macs
<Mimi> platform specific
<myk_robinson> Mimi: try here:   http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wxnijmty3nv
<pen> webmaren, but it uses webkit which is not really fast in other webkit browsers
<pen> I don't understand
<webmaren> ff, opera, what have you work on all OS's so the speed gets compromised
<samehsmh> myk_robinson: yes
<pen> and I dled 3.1pre2 and tested on both mac and windows
<pen> still
<pen> not fast
<pen> I wonder if there is any mature webkit browsers for linux?
<samehsmh> my_robinson: i think it's upgrading to gcc-4.3
<EruditeHermit> is today a good day to upgrade to Ibex? Is anything broken?
<virtuelv> anyone here running on a thinkpad? (x61s) do you regularily connect external screens?
<bluedog> virtuelv: I am running that right now
<virtuelv> bluedog: if you connect an external display, does Fn+F7 work for you?
<bluedog> virtuelv: no, I have to use the nvidia-settings tool
<Splex> anyone else have troubles building the 2.6.27 kernel with kernel-package (make-kpkg)?
<virtuelv> bluedog: did it work in the past?
<webmaren> running Kubuntu 8.10 and AmaroK 1.92.2 and I can't get any sound
<webmaren> more accurately: I can't get any sound from anywhere
<Mimi> ah myk_robinson  im getting time outs with that site for some reason.. *tries on other browser* thank you though ^_^
<webmaren> but I had sound before I upgraded
<bluedog> virtuelv: on 8.04 it didn't and I got in the habbit of using twinview, and I didn't think to test it after the upgrade
<samehsmh> myk_robinson: I got it!! I use #include <cstring> instead of #include <string> it's here: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-hams@lists.debian.org/msg02733.html
<virtuelv> webmaren: try disabling the sound alert on the login screen, reboot and see if it helps
<myk_robinson> Mimi: sending it through IRC
<myk_robinson> Mimi: how about this:    http://download191.mediafire.com/z3jtjz3hm1gg/wxnijmty3nv/linux-firmware_1.1_all.deb
<myk_robinson> a direct download
<virtuelv> bluedog: then I doubt we're having the same problem -- my gpu is an intel, and this failed a couple of weeks ago
<bluedog> virtuelv: I have the nvidia card fn-f7 never was reliable
<Mimi> Thanks again myk_robinson
<virtuelv> bluedog: and you can't get the thinkvantage button to work either, I presume?
<myk_robinson> get it that time?
<Mimi> It's downloading :)
<myk_robinson> Mimi: are you getting it from the link at mediafire? I'm about to shut down, just wanna make sure you're done first
<myk_robinson> Gonna go watch a movie with my girls
<Mimi> I got it from dcc here, thank you. the mediafire wasnt working for me. you're welcome to shut it down.
<Mimi> Hope you have a good time!
<myk_robinson> have a good evening, all. Good talking with you
<gilster> hello all has the wireless issue been fixed?
<gilster> ??
<virtuelv> gilster: yes
<EruditeHermit> so anybody using intrepid know if anything major is broken?
<gilster> virtuelv: hello
<gilster> virtuelv: is the wireless crash of earlier upgrade fixed
<virtuelv> gilster: yes, as in "the wireless stuff that broke a few hours ago, is now fixed again, just do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<virtuelv> it didn't come back up for me until I did an apt-get autoremove after that, though
<gilster> virtuelv: is there a way i can fix it without updating.?
<gilster> i dont have any LAN connectivity
<LogicalDash> gilster: I'm on here because I reverted to my older kernel, by choosing it from the GRUB boot menu
<gilster> LogicalDash:Did that fix the wireless issue
<virtuelv> gilster: fetch the linux-firmware-1.1
<virtuelv> gilster: fetch the linux-firmware_1.1_all.deb, put it on a USB stick and install it
<LogicalDash> gilster: Yes, I can connect to wireless using my older kernel (the kernel from Hardy)
<gilster> virtuelv: great stuff. Thanks. What is that?
<virtuelv> LogicalDash: I couldn't with the 2.6.27-6 kernel which was the only older kernel on my system
<LogicalDash> Well, yes, it only works if you actually have another kernel
<virtuelv> gilster: Description: Firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<virtuelv>  This package provides firmware used by Linux kernel drivers.
<gilster> great
<virtuelv> Replaces: atmel-firmware, linux-restricted-common
<gilster> thanks
<gilster> what was the problem anyways?
<LogicalDash> ummm, bad firmware I'd guess
<gilster> i was wandering if was only with specific usb wifi adapters.
<gilster> or all drivers?
<LogicalDash> Well, it did affect my onboard wireless
<gilster> ahhh...
<gilster> good to know
<gilster> virtuelv: where will i find that deb file
<gilster> virtuelv: you here?
<Technoviking> anyone else getting bad redraws in the gnome-terminal window with nvidia 177.80 in Intrepid?
<blankthemuffin> Yes Technoviking.
<blankthemuffin> I get it with the whole screen though.
<blankthemuffin> Just every now and then bits get "stuck", like a line will be cut off. Installing updated xorg however.
<eklof> Hi all.
<eklof> What repos is the primary one?
<eklof> I got the wireless problem after some updates. And a fix seem to have uploaded but not reached my mirror yet I suppose.
<eklof> I was thinking about changing repos to get my wireless up and running :)
<tretle__> will flash 10 make it into intrepid
<tretle__> ?
<dli> I don't need all xorg video drivers, how to clean up?
<Administrator> I dont know if this has been a feature since 8.04, but my xorg.conf is empty. Where can I add custom resolutions?
<morpholology> Is there any way to automatically refuse connections from a certain IP if a remote login fails a certain number of times?
 * morpholology has been looking at /var/logauth.log and does not like what he sees
<zack__> sorry changed my name from admin, lol
<dli> morpholology, try fail2ban: apt-get install fail2ban
<morpholology> dli: many thanks
<zack__> Is there a way to add custom resolutions to ibex? My xorg.conf is empty
<milos_> does anybody have problems with bluetooth? It worked great until last few updates on my pc
<milos_> zack__, just add custom resolutions to xorg.conf. It should work.
<CQ> is the e1000e issue fixed in teh current kernels?
<zack__> mlos, it is basically empty but ill give it a shot.
<milos_> zack__, yeah I know, just find simple xorg.conf on net and see how it goes.
<zack__> i jus added the sub section of display depth with the resolutions and it worked. thanks milos
<maccam-desktop1> is openoffice 3.0 going to make it into intrepid?
<CQ> if not it'll be in the backports soon enough...
<zack__> milos, it seems my gdm is using the lowest resolution now. i rebooted to see if it fixes it but if not what should i do?
<CQ> otherwise check if debian has a package in experimental ... .debs are up on the OOO website
<CQ> as well
<crashsystems> Is there a gui for the encrypted private directory feature?
<milos_> zack__, I don't know how to change gdm resolution.
<zack__> milos, i figured it out i just re arragned the order the resolutions were listed in the xorg.conf
<dli> milos_, the the default resolution for GDM, then, use xrandr to change session to another
<dli> milos_, if you want gdm to be different
<milos_> ok
<amrik> so when i install new nvidia drivers from repository i get rpmdb: lock_downgrade: Lock is no longer valid
<myk_robinson> what the heck does all this mean:    http://pastebin.com/m3b7778d6
<myk_robinson> end of a dmesg on my system
<myk_robinson> KRF: got the VirtualBox issue resolved from last night. Quite honestly, it was a matter of RTFM. answer was right there
<jyro> Was there an update to the network manager today?  I can no longer connect to wireless with iwlagn and there is not a list of networks in the network monitor applet.
<gil_> hello
<gil_> i need help
<amrik> jyro: yes i think some network-manager updates went out. i cringe every time i see that happen
<jyro> Well it's been working wonderfully until now...  I can't even connect by manually putting in the network info.
<gil_> i need help with wirelss fix
<myk_robinson> any of you guys got Intel 3945abg?
<Technoviking> myk_robinson: I do
<myk_robinson> Just installed the drivers from http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download because they worked flawlessly in 8.04, but apparently not in 8.10
<myk_robinson> Technoviking: how is yours working?
<myk_robinson> Mine will connect fine, but "hiccups" every so often, and has to reconnect
<Technoviking> myk_robinson: after upgrades since Monday fanatastic
<myk_robinson> Same thing happened in Hardy, but the aforementioned drivers fix it..
<gil_> i am trying to fix the wireless problems from earlier. How can i do this without  having connectivity
<myk_robinson> hmmm.   Typically when it happens, my touchpad also skips for a few seconds
<gil_> someone here told me to download firmware deb file. not sure where.
<myk_robinson> the firmware was included in an earlier update today
<Technoviking> There is a new linux-firmware which you should be able to get from apt-get dist-upgrade
<gil_> myk_robinson: how can i get this firmware separately.
<myk_robinson> sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<gil_> the affected machine only has wireless. So i cant apt-get anything
<myk_robinson> oh. Hang on, i will send it to you
<gil_> i wan to download the firmware alone
<gil_> cool
<myk_robinson> you got mail
<myk_robinson> so long as my wifi holds up :)
<myk_robinson> looks like you got it there
<gil_> thanks a million man
<myk_robinson> no prob
<gil_> i was searching for that deb earlier could not find it.
<gil_> what was the problem anyways?
<myk_robinson> i pulled it from /var/cache/apt/archive
<gil_> good stuff
<myk_robinson> an earlier update removed all firmware and changed the location of the firmware
<gil_> yikes
<myk_robinson> then, a later update replaced the firmware
<gil_> how did they expect people to update if it borked their wireless card?
<myk_robinson> all within the span of a few hours, so if you are running updates throughout the day, you may catch a "work in progress"
<myk_robinson> fortunately, i have ehternet to fall back on
<myk_robinson> keep in mind, this is a beta
<gil_> yes indeed
<gil_> oh i am familiar with betas
<gil_> thanks for the deb file.
<myk_robinson> i had the same problem earlier :)
<gil_> i have several laptops here that i cant take to the router. but the desktop on the 3rd floor is far from router and i can only use the wireless with it. (donthave 75 feet of cable)
<gil_> i meant to say.....
<gil_> that i have several laptops here that were affected but i did the update via LAN at the router.
<myk_robinson> looking forward to the finished product.
<gil_> my PC is on the first floor routher is on third.
<myk_robinson> Every update, i hold my breath and wait to see what gets hosed this time
<myk_robinson> gil_: you at work, or you live in a 3 story home?
<gil_> yes me too. i am very happy with intrepid so far
<gil_> i live in a 3 story house
<myk_robinson> WOW!
<gil_> router is on the 3rd floor sadly but truly
<myk_robinson> you in the US?
<gil_> canada
<myk_robinson> cool.
<myk_robinson> send me a hockey jersey for the .deb file :)
<gil_> st.johns, nfld
<myk_robinson> ..or some fish or something
<gil_> hahahah
<myk_robinson> I'm in Tennessee, US
<gil_> cool
<myk_robinson> do they have "rednecks" in canada?
<myk_robinson> I love the "RedGreen Show", you ever seen it?
<gil_> not sunny enough ;-)
<gil_> oh yes
<myk_robinson> I guess this should probably be done in private chat, sorry
<andriijas> i have a delicate problem. i have a lcd tv connected to a laptop via vga, running ubuntu ibex. the computer finds the display and i can set the resolution. the problem is that the tv doesnt find anything on the vga port. i have to connect my macbook which does some autodetection and the tv finds vga signal and then change back to the ibex laptop and it will render on the tv.
<gil_> haha ok man
<gil_> i got to run anywyas
<myk_robinson> have a good evening, later
<gil_> thanks for the deb file.
<gil_> later
<myk_robinson> andriijas: what video chipset?
<myk_robinson> under System-->Preferences-->Screen Resolution  what happens when you click "Detect Displays"
<myk_robinson> andriijas: sorry, man, i have to leave. Time for church
<myk_robinson> hope you get it resolved.
<andriijas> no thats the wierd thing the detect display in ubuntu doesnt help. because according to ubuntu the display IS detected
<andriijas> its some intel x3100
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-16
<anmar> Hello guys. I am testing Ubuntu Intrepid on AMD G780 and I am noticing that the entire UI is a little bit sluggish. Any idea how I can better quantify that so I can file a bug?
<anmar> aha.... I think I got it. Turning off Compiz makes the entire feel of GNOME faster and more spunky.
<wtgee> Greetings.  Has cheese stopped working for anyone in the last couple of days?
<danbh_intrepid> as an aside, I think cheese is no longer in main
<danbh_intrepid> wtgee: cheese is a phail for me
<wtgee> danbh_intrepid:  It is turning my light on (next to the webcam) and seems to be thinking about it but never get a video, is that what you are seeing?
<danbh_intrepid> wtgee: try gstreamer-properties
<WelshDragon> Will open office 3 in be included before or after intrepid has been released? or will it only be included in jaunty?
<danbh_intrepid> correct
<WelshDragon> Uhh..correct to which to one?
<danbh_intrepid> no openoffice
<WelshDragon> Okies
<danbh_intrepid> WelshDragon: AFAIK
<WelshDragon> AFAIK? O.o
<wtgee> danbh_intrepid: The capture device did the same thing, turned on my light.  It gave me the 'Testing' box but didn't capture anything, and on hitting 'Ok' on the testing box it froze.
<danbh_intrepid> wtgee: then its a gstreamer problem
<wtgee> danbh_intrepid.  Ok, gotcha.  I'll search the bug listings a little later when I have time and see what else I can dig up.
<wtgee> danbh_intrepid: I noticed it on cheese probably 3 or 4 days ago, fyi
<danbh_intrepid> WelshDragon: I believe that new versions of ubuntu draw their upstream packages from debian unstable.  Openoffice3 went into debian experimental when it was released.  I don't think we will see OO3 till it at least hits debian unstable.  Then, I dunno
<WelshDragon> ah ok
<danbh_intrepid> WelshDragon: s/unstable/testing/g
<d4t4min3r> i need help
<d4t4min3r> d4t4min3r@d4t4min3r-desktop:~$ dpkg --configure -a
<d4t4min3r> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<d4t4min3r> d4t4min3r@d4t4min3r-desktop:~$
<d4t4min3r> in the middle of a update.. my computer froze for some reason and now im getting some errors
<danbh_intrepid> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<d4t4min3r> update manager said to ...
<d4t4min3r> when my computer started it said ubuntu has to run in low graphics mode
<d4t4min3r> and it reset
<maxb_> Has anyone managed to get a satisfactory setup for playing DVDs without compiz interfering?
<maxb_> I find myself falling back to metacity whenever I want to have a video playing
<d4t4min3r> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<d4t4min3r> d4t4min3r@d4t4min3r-desktop:~$
<d4t4min3r> i take it .. its done
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone.. after the latest upgrades my system's not recognizing my wireless card anymore.. lshw -C network shows that it's there and i've tried to rmmod and modprobe it to get it to show up but no luck. any ideas?
<dajhorn> DrUnKnMuNkY: I've got the same glitch.  A new kernel package was just published, so do another upgrade through ethernet.
<maxb_> How does the firefox "Your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted" notifier work? It seems to be stuck on for me
<maxb_> I restart firefox and it pops right back up again
<crimsun> maxb_: you can rm /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/firefox-*-restart-required
<emet> woo woo Flash 10 out
<crimsun> already in 8.10 repository
<crimsun> alongside requisite nspluginwrapper update
<maxb_> crimsun: interesting... my investigation so far was suggesting it was somethign specific to my user profile that was causing the problem
<JontheEchidna> Heh, new flash right in time for freeze
<LocutusOfBorg> gh
<Aero> anyone want to help me troubleshoot my gnome login? :P
<Aero> i have a feeling there's a log file somewhere i should be looking at, but i don't know which one...
<crimsun> Aero: more precision, please?
<Aero> well, attempting to login to either GNOME or Failsafe GNOME, as any user (even a brand new one via adduser) hangs at either a blank brown screen, or a black screen
<Aero> failsafe terminal and ssh work fine...
<Aero> been this way ever since i did a fresh install a week or so ago, been keeping up with updates
<crimsun> Aero: start with ~/.xsession-errors
<Aero> thanks
<Aero> here's what i've got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58117/
<webmaren> I'm having problems with my xine
<webmaren> it's telling me that my audio card does not work, yet I can get VLC to play just fine
<dli_> the X has default "Virtual 1600x1600", I want 2048 2048
<Aero> googled some of the stuff, found a bug about compiz... removed it and it worked, hooray.
<Aero> thanks again, crimsun.
<crimsun> Aero: yw.
<Volkodav> where did the burn effect go from compiz?
<elliott> Can anybody think of a reason why neither the taskbar or maximized windows are displayed in kubuntu intrepid? I was having some more serious problems but most of them are fixed after installing xorg-driver-fglrx
<DanaG> Volkodav: install ccsm and enable the Extra Animations thing.
<Volkodav> thanks
<DanaG> You may have to go back to the other Animations thing and reset the selection.
<Volkodav> I got DanaG
<RAdams> Where in Intrepid (Beta) do I disable the system beep?
<crimsun> RAdams: depends on your hardware, actually.  On some systems, it's an ACPI thing, and you can't.
<RAdams> There used to be a setting in sounds to uncheck it
<crimsun> RAdams: on other hardware (not necessarily related to ACPI), you can simply unload the appropriate kernel module(s).
<RAdams> In Hardy and below
<jesseboi> Does anyone know where I might find the url to the XML feed that displays updates to Intrepid Ibex...   It was a .se address but I can't remember the URL.
<RAdams> crimsun: I think I figured out how to disable it for common events: many of the "Default" sound selections in the default Ubuntu sound theme are blank, therefore it must be defaulting to system beep
<RAdams> I hate the system beep in the OS; I like it for BIOS issues.
<dajhorn> RAdams: On some computers, putting `setterm -blength 0` into the rc.local will squelch the beep.
<RAdams> Ugh, it still sounds if I press the left arrow too many times. dajhorn: I will try that. Thanks
<RAdams> dajhorn: if rc.local is executed at the end of a multiuser runlevel, how does it disable the system beep? Wouldn't I want the command to run at the beginning?
<dajhorn> RAdams: The rc.local script will usually be run before you actually login.
<RAdams> oh
<RAdams> So why does it say "This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel." Runlevels befuddle me...
<dajhorn> RAdams: If you don't want to put it in a system file, then put it in something like the .bashrc file.
<RAdams> oh, I don't mind putting it there, I'm just trying to grok the rc.local file
<dajhorn> RAdams:  You can test the command from a console window before changing anything.
<RAdams> dajhorn: I tested the command (ran it with sudo) and the terminal and this window still make system beeps. Safe to say it's not going to do  the trick?
<dajhorn> RAdams: Yes, unfortunately.  YMMV.
<RAdams> :\
<dajhorn> RAdams: You'll need to play with ACPI and other knobs per the earlier suggestion.
<RAdams> I don't get why they took that checkbox out of the sound preferences....
<RAdams> I'll mess about
<jpv_> anyone else have problems (unresolved dependencies) updating "update-manager"?
<xxploit> jpv_, probably newly added and will be able to fill deps in a couple days
<elliott> Can anybody think of a reason why neither the taskbar or maximized windows are displayed in kubuntu intrepid? I was having some more serious problems but most of them are fixed after installing xorg-driver-fglrx. I can only test it on an actual installation, but a similar problem happened on the live CD as well
<jpv_> ok, thanks!
<Storrgie> i just upgraded and evolution is gone!
<Storrgie> updated
<Storrgie> anyone here?
<crimsun> (aye)
<Storrgie> i just updated, and it removed evolution
<crimsun> Storrgie: you hit the mid-development upgrade hitches (versioned dependency requirements not being fulfilled); just wait ~12 hours, and things should be straightened out.
<Storrgie> great
<Storrgie> did i hose my install?
<crimsun> Storrgie: no, just wait 12 hours, and reinstall the evolution package.
<tanath> nautilus won't let me delete some files in my home dir with perms: -rwx------ owned by me...
<Storrgie> i will have to install it myself? or will the update take care of me
<tanath> delete & move to trash are disabled
<tanath> so is cut & copy
<tanath> actually, same for every file, even with all perms
<Storrgie> so when i lay in bed each night i shouldnt be running updates?
<Storrgie> thats a bad idea eh?
<Storrgie> lol
<Windsurfer6191> Hey! I'm trying to make an Intrepid liveDVD with some example software, and I would like to know what packages I need to install to get nVidia cards working with 3D
<Windsurfer6191> would I want nvidia-glx-173?
 * Windsurfer6191 waits patiently.
<gnomefreak> Windsurfer6191 it depends on the card you have
<Windsurfer6191> damn. I don't know what card I will have. It's an example DVD.
<gnomefreak> ok ill be in a few
<Windsurfer6191> the computers are 2 years old. What would be your best guess?
<gnomefreak> Windsurfer6191: not sure you can check if you ave it running by using uname -a should tell you atleast some info about it
<gnomefreak> be back
<gnomefreak> Windsurfer6191: its not uname give me a minute i think its pci -a
<TheBeast> is there a minimal iso for interpid?
<gnomefreak> TheBeast: server ISO
<TheBeast> basically I want to do a network install of the 'current' tree. just like debian unstable but ubuntu unstable.
<Windsurfer6191> gnomefreak: That won't help. I don't have physical access to these machines until tomorrow.
<TheBeast> gnomefreak: yeah, but that would install a whole bunch of crap that I won't need. All I'm looking for is something similar to a freebsd minimal instalation (or gentoo base system)
<Volkodav> is there a 64 bit version of FF 3.1 ?
<gnomefreak> Volkodav: as i recall yes, if in gnome it should be there already
<gnomefreak> Volkodav: install firfox and see
<gnomefreak> firefox even
<Volkodav> o I'll try
<Volkodav> nope
<Volkodav> it won't run
<Volkodav> it's 32 bit only I guess
<DBO> what the heck does human-theme conflict with the ubuntu-looks gtk engine
<Hobbsee> because human theme doesn't use the ubuntu-looks engine anymore?
<dsmith_> could someone NOT install kde4 as default in kubuntu  ibex?
<Hobbsee> dsmith_: ie, get kde3?  no.
<dsmith_> i just read that kde3 will not be supported in inex, true?
<Hobbsee> ibex, and yes.
<dsmith_> yes, ibex.. sorry typo's
<dsmith_> hmmmmmmmm
<dsmith_> <---will decide to stay with 8.04 and all the 150+ users he installed for
<dsmith_> oh well
<dsmith_> thx!
<solarion> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<solarion> anyone know what that's all about?
<solarion> anyone around?
<znoG> anyone had issues with playback in audacity?
<burner> znoG: change the output plugin to pulseaudio?
<LogicalDash> Hey, umm, my sound is broken. I'm on an Intel chipset.
<LogicalDash> snd-hda-intel
<znoG> burner: i don't think audacity supports pulseaudio, yet .. and apparently it's not under active development
<LogicalDash> It was working yesterday.
<bsnider> LogicalDash, there haven't been any changes to it
<brian_> Could someone tell me if I'm asking for trouble doing a partial version upgrade with firefox and xchat open?
<LogicalDash> bsnider, I believe you, but my sound isn't working. It might be something in PulseAudio or what have you, I'm just used to reporting my hardware every time :)
<bsnider> LogicalDash, run this command: pulseaudio -k
<bsnider> then run pulseaudio
<bsnider> then test
<LogicalDash> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<LogicalDash> Yeah, sound still not working.
<LogicalDash> Also, when I run pulseaudio unadorned:
<LogicalDash> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<LogicalDash> W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted
<LogicalDash> W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted
<LogicalDash> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
<LogicalDash> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
<flask_> Is there a LiveCD available for Intrepid Ibex beta? I downloaded the regular 8.10 beta i386 install CD and it doesnt seem to have a LiveCD option
<bsnider> flask_, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20081015/
<Kr0ntab> flask_, yes...   http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<Kr0ntab> or that one too
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<flask_> word
<LogicalDash> Also, I tried playing a sound file in Audacity, since I read here a moment ago that it doesn't use PulseAudio, and I still didn't get any audio.
 * Kr0ntab wonders if there's an rsync service for daily disc images... so you only have to download changed bits.  
<mark__> I just did an update on 8.10 and it seems to have messed up network manager and my wireless, can anyone here help me fix it?
<bsnider> there are rsync mirrors. i don't know where though
<bsnider> LogicalDash, try reinstalling pulseaudio
<Kr0ntab> yeah figured .. I'm searching for one now...
<Kr0ntab> ah
<Kr0ntab> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RsyncCdImage
<Kr0ntab> w00t!
<LogicalDash> bsnider: same messages again, still no sound
<bsnider> LogicalDash, when was the last time this worked?
<LogicalDash> bsnider: umm, two updates ago
<LogicalDash> bsnider: sometime yesterday
<bsnider> LogicalDash, and you've rebooted a bunch of times to test it?
<LogicalDash> bsnider: well, I rebooted after every update
<LogicalDash> bsnider: I guess I'll reboot now, brb
<Mimi> Can that rsyncCdImage be used to sync a beta iso to a release iso?
<cwillu> Mimi, I'd expect so
<Mimi> Looooveeely :) Thanks
<Hobbsee> Kr0ntab: there is.
<Kr0ntab> yeah I found the link...  it made sense that they had to be using it...
<Hobbsee> Kr0ntab: you can rsync from cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current
<Kr0ntab> Thanks Hobbsee :-)
<LogicalDash> I'm back and still without sound
<bsnider> LogicalDash, do you have padevchooser installed?
<LogicalDash> no
<LogicalDash> should I?
<bsnider> yes
<bsnider> then launch it
<LogicalDash> ok hold on
<LogicalDash> hmm, libpulse-mainloop-glib0 was not installed
<LogicalDash> that sounds like I need it
<LogicalDash> oh man this is really slow
<LogicalDash> brb
<LogicalDash> ok padevchooser is running, what should I do with it
<LogicalDash> bsnider?
<bsnider> yeah?
<LogicalDash> I have padevchooser running, now what?
<bsnider> click on it, select manager
<LogicalDash> ok
<bsnider> what's hte server name?
<LogicalDash> pulseaudio
<bsnider> connect button is grayed out?
<LogicalDash> yep
<bsnider> that means pulse is running and everything's fine
<LogicalDash> yeah, and I've got the volume meter open and it says there's sound running through it
<LogicalDash> as I play a song
<LogicalDash> but i can't hear it
<bsnider> check alsamix to make sure that this isn't a mute problem
<bsnider> the surround mixer up there
<LogicalDash> alsamixer just shows a generic master volume for the PulseAudio "chip"
<LogicalDash> oh durrrrr
<LogicalDash> I fixed it
<ghaith> hey did anyone try to install libcurl4-openssl-dev or libcurl4-gnutls-dev they pull an extra dependency libldap2-dev which is not available on any mirror, i also googled the filename and only .list files showed up in the search
<LogicalDash> I went into the Volume Control app and it turns out that PCM was muted
<bsnider> no, _i_ fixed it
<LogicalDash> well it's fixed anyhow
<LogicalDash> It was in fact a muting problem, thanks for your help bsnider
<frybye> Hi - has anybody installed flash 10?
<bsnider> everybody here has flash 10
<frybye> really.. i thought it only came out (final-) yesterday??
<bsnider> yeah
<frybye> how can i check which I am running??
<bsnider> it's in the repositories now
<crd1b> go to 'about:plugins' in a gecko-based browser
<frybye> has it been auto-updated???
<bsnider> open firefox, in the address bar type "about:plugins"
<bsnider> frybye, why so surprised?
<ghaith> now i'm surprised because last time i updated was 3 days ago, and i have flash 10, it must have been a pre-release?
<bsnider> we've been running release candidates all along, so it's not a big leap
<crd1b> yes
<bsnider> they wanted it early because it has native pulseaudio support
<ghaith> oh ok, well it's a beta so it's normal
<frybye> there are 2 entries for shockwave flash  10.0 r12 and 9.0  r999
<bsnider> frybye, there's one entry here, for flash 10
<frybye> the settings are a bit different - with the 10 it says shockwave flash and futuresplash player - and with the 9 it says adobe flash movie and futuresplash movie...?
<frybye> both are shown enabled...
<frybye> is that a problem...?
<bsnider> i would think so
<frybye> ah ha - i see now - one is the mozilla plugin...
<frybye> should I use snaptic to take that out - but I do use flash in firefox.. that will work with the regular 10 or..?
<bsnider> flash works with 10
<crd1b> to take what out?
<frybye> the flash mozilla plugin - can be found in synaptic...
<frybye> but seems to be the 9 version...
<bsnider> i don't th ink you could have gotten flash 9 through synaptic
<crd1b> if you have flash 9, you probably installed it manually
<frybye> only the moz-plugin not the other...
<frybye> I will go check...
<frybye> hang on...
<frybye> yeah the mozilla flash was in synaptic and i have done a removal (not complete removal - cos I figure that might wipe out libs that flash 10 needs too..?)
<elliott> Can anybody think of a reason why neither the taskbar or maximized windows are displayed in kubuntu intrepid? I was having some more serious problems but most of them are fixed after installing xorg-driver-fglrx. I can only test it on an actual installation, but a similar problem happened on the live CD as well
<frybye> crd1b: well now the about:plugins shows only the 10 - i will got to some websites with flash and see what happens.. specially keen on the m-media content at the bbc - (being a brit. ex-pat..)
<DanaG> I just love how some sites think I'm using Flash version 0.0.
<bef0rd> Hello, I would like to know if its necessary to recompile the whole kernel just to make some changes on gspca module
<bsnider> bef0rd, that's one of those "if you have to ask, you know the answer" kinds of questions
<blankthemuffin> ooh nice I'm getting segfaults with LibGL.so from compiz
<bsnider> blankthemuffin, which graphics driver?
<blankthemuffin> latest, .70 or something? ( nvidia )
<blankthemuffin> 177.80
<bef0rd> bsnider, what does that mean? yes?
<bsnider> that's nvidia's own libgl. it's not provided by linux
<bsnider> bef0rd, what do you want to do exactly?
<blankthemuffin> bsnider, it doesn't stop compiz from crashing it. :P
<blankthemuffin> Hang on there's updates anyway.
<bsnider> blankthemuffin, doesn't crash here
<blankthemuffin> Compiz has been getting more bugged every time I update intrepid. There's more xorg updates now though, hopefully that'll fix it.
<bsnider> works great here
<bef0rd> heh ok, I am trying to help a friend, his webcam sensor is supported by gpsca, but the usb id is not associated, I am trying to add it in the pac7311.c file like:
<bef0rd> {USB_DEVICE(0x093a, 0x2621), .driver_info = SENSOR_PAC7302},
<blankthemuffin> Yeah it worked fine on initial install, full on first linux install where everything worked flawlessly.
<CarlFK> I have http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/kqemu-common installed, but when I run qemu I see "Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated: No such file or directory"
<brandon1> hi, I am having a problem trying to install 8.10 on my laptop, when I select a boot option at the first menu, it just sits there and does not progress
<CarlFK> is there somthing else I need?
<bsnider> bef0rd, all you need is the kernel-headers package, and you can compile it back in afterwards
<brandon1> anyone know why it does this?
<brandon1>   I am having a problem trying to install 8.10 on my laptop, when I select a boot option at the first menu, it just sits there and does not progress
<blankthemuffin> Well he got the question asking right, but what ever happened to waiting?
<brandon1> hi
<brandon1> you there dli?
<brandon1> how can I make my response show that it is directed towards you like you did?
<dli_> brandon1, you mean grub error?
<brandon1> i don't think its a grub error
<brandon1> its not installed yet
<dli_> brandon1, which step, then?
<brandon1> when I boot up from the cd I get the menu to "try ubuntu without making changes", "install now" etc.
<brandon1> none of the selections work
<ghaith> since 7.10 compiz was disabled on my laptop (thinkpad z60m) because of a bug causing X to freeze randomly, now it's enabled again, however the bug is still there, should i report that or is it a normal beta behaviour (for testing or sth)
<dli_> brandon1, oh, livecd
<brandon1> are you saying the cd is bad?
<dli_> brandon1, most likely
<dli_> brandon1, you can safely use "dist-upgrade" to upgrade
<brandon1> how?
<brandon1> i don't have 8.04 on the laptop
<brandon1> i just bought it today from a friend and it has xp home on it
<dli_> brandon1, I see, you need livecd then
<dli_> brandon1, burn livecd with verification
<brandon1> k ill give that a shot, thanks for your help
<blankthemuffin> brandon1, remember to check the hashsum of the image file after you download it ( or use a torrent ) and verify the disk after burning
<brandon1> i hit escape and it went to text based
<brandon1> what command would install?
<brandon1> assuming the cd works that is
<dli_> blankthemuffin, is there a liveUSB image?
<blankthemuffin> you can make a live usb from a cd image.
<ghaith> brandon1, go back to windows and do a check first.. it's better you don't install from that cd untill you verify it's the right disk
<brandon1> well could i atleast run a check disk in text based?
<dli_> brandon1, do you have linux running there?
<brandon1> im at the menu and i hit escape and it went to text based, so no just the live cd
<brandon1> but like i said i got this laptop today so it could be retarded, so maybe just initiating the install with a text-based comannd would work?  I think it would atleast be worth a shot
<ghaith> you need the alternate cd for that
<ghaith> unless im missing sth, and that would have been really usefull to be if it's there lol
<brandon1> so then whats the point of having a command prompt for this cd?
<ghaith> command prompt is always there..
<dli_> brandon1, I mean you should download the livecd image and burn with verification of md5 checksum
<brandon1> ok i just hit enter at the command prompt and it went back and then the menu worked and i got an error saying bad kernel etc. so its a crappy cd
<brandon1> yes dli i realize i just wanted to make sure it was the cd
<brandon1> thanks for your help all
<blankthemuffin> Nope, even with new updates compiz is still crashing.
<paul928_laptop> will the atheros wifi card be natively supported in Intrepid?
<blankthemuffin> Don't worry I fixed it, reinstalled the nvidia drivers. :P
<paul928_laptop> or will madwifi still be needed?
<EruditeHermit> paul928_laptop: I believe its included in kernel 2.6.27 natively
<EruditeHermit> paul928_laptop: ath9k
<EruditeHermit> paul928_laptop: if you have an Atheros AR5008 and AR9001 chipset then your answer is yes
<paul928_laptop> EruditeHermit, that will be nice. I just reinstalled madwifi for the latest hardy bkernel upgrade and it caused a kernel panic...won't even boot
<EruditeHermit> strange
<EruditeHermit> what does it say
<EruditeHermit> not that I can help too much
<EruditeHermit> you should probably ask in #ubuntu
<paul928_laptop> tried to load the wireless module and then showed a fatal error (kernel panic) I had to revert to the previous kernel.
<paul928_laptop> actually lspci shows  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x as my wireless card
<EruditeHermit> paul928_laptop: read this and hunt for a mention of your chipset
<EruditeHermit> paul928_laptop: http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_27
<EruditeHermit> paul928_laptop: thats a list of most of the new things in 2.6.27 kernel which will ship with intrepid
<paul928_laptop> EruditeHermit, thanks
<EruditeHermit> paul928_laptop: also note, I read in a forum that somtimes ath5k chips show up as ath2k
<EruditeHermit> here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=756318
<EruditeHermit> paul928_laptop: so if you may have a different chipset than the one shown to be detected
<EruditeHermit> paul928_laptop: don't lose hope
<frybye> re: when using e2fsck -b etc.. to restore alternative masterblock and the system says that the /sda1 is either mounted (when it is not!-) or another programme is using it exclusively-- what can one then do to proceed...?
<bobertdos> frybye: Does sudo mount confirm that it isn't mounted?
<frybye> i did sudo umount and that said that it was not mounted...?
<frybye> unfortunatly I cant try anything right now immediatly - I am at work on a windows machine..
<frybye> the linux box is at home...
<frybye> bobertdos: this all relates to a live cd session with the intreped-beta live disk being used...
<bobertdos> frybye: Well, given how many rounds of updates the beta has been through since the LiveCD release, it's probably the OS' fault :p
<frybye> bobertdos: do you think I would be better using a hardy live cd - is that your point...?
<bobertdos> frybye: Yeah, more or less ;)
<frybye> ok - i will try that this afternoon... thanx...
<frybye> is there any difference when the partition concerned is in efs3 and not efs2??
<bobertdos> frybye: No, just the journal, otherwise ext2 and 3 are exactly the same.
<frybye> here it is all about replacing the superblock with the alternative because the magicnummer is apparently corrupt...?
<bobertdos> not really my area of expertise, I'm afraid
<frybye> ok bobertdos - a noob myself your probably streets ahead of me though.. ;=)
<xitherun> hi, whenever I try to update to Intrepid, from Hardy, via the Update Manager, I get an error that "Authenticating the upgrade failed." is there a problem with my computer, or a problem with the server?
<dli_> xitherun, what's in "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<xitherun> uh, nothing? "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<dli_> xitherun, edit /etc/apt/sources.list first
<eitreach> Is there a way to select a different server for upgrades? The local mirror seems to be down here.
<scizzo-> eitreach: yes.....through the mirror setup or /etc/apt/sources.list
<eitreach> scizzo-: thanks.
<sigma> anyone here using konq kde4 as a browser?
<xitherun> dli_, would I have to add Intrepid sources to sources.list?
<dli_> xitherun, replace hardy with intrepid
<dli_> xitherun, since you can not mix
<xitherun> dli_, ok, thanks
<Turms> where can i find on which vanilla kernel is an ubuntu kernel based?
<Turms> what i mean is, on top of what 2.6.27-rc is 2.6.27-3-generic based?
<LSD|Ninja> uname ?
<scizzo-> xitherun: I would suggest you to wait until the final release comes out if you don't really know how to change the sources.list file it seems you are new to apt-get
<Turms> LSD|Ninja: uname -r will give me 2.6.27-3-generic, i.d. how ubuntu named it
<RAOF> Turms: Difficult to tell; the easiest way would be to look through the changelog in /usr/share/doc/linux-image-$(uname -r)/changelog.Debian.gz
<Turms> RAOF: unbelievable! there is not an easy way to find out what is the vanilla kernel under an ubuntu kernel?
<Omar87> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade my system, but it says there is an error authenticating some packages, I don't know why.
<Omar87> Any, help please?
<RAOF> Turms: Indeed, no.  We do quite a lot of forward and backward porting, so it's not really terribly useful to know, anyway.
<Turms> RAOF: i'm the author of bug 272896 and afterwords of 11721 against kernel.org, i know thast vanilla kernel 2.6.26.6 works, but i know that ubuntu 2.6.27-3 doesn't
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272896 in linux "intrepid - after upgrade to kernel 2.6.27 i cannot upgrade nor i can navigate internet" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272896
<Turms> RAOF: since i've been told by kernel developpers to use git-bisect, i wish to narrow the problem
<Turms> RAOF: this is th reason why would be important for me to know on which vanilla kernel 2.6.27-3 (ubuntu) is based
<LimCore> my b43 wireless does not work
<LimCore> do I need to install some driver or something?
<LimCore> 1) there is no popup info, no wizard etc - bad
<LimCore> 2) search for b43 in synaptics shows nothing
<TheInfinity> LimCore: search for it in launchpad
<Omar87> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade my system, but it says there is an error authenticating some packages, I don't know why.
<TheInfinity> intrepid is beta
<Hobbsee> LimCore: b43, as in, broadcom?
<Omar87> Any, help please?
<TheInfinity> and you should have a look in dmesg and syslog
<RAOF> Turms: You're actually after running a git bisect against Ubuntu's kernel repository.
<Hobbsee> Omar87: which mirror are youusing?
<LimCore> Hobbsee: yes
<RAOF> Turms: Say hello to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide
<Omar87> Hobbsee: how do I find out about that?
<Hobbsee> LimCore: i'm fairly surethat'll requirendiswrapper.
<Hobbsee> Omar87: /etc/apt/sources.list
<LimCore> Hobbsee: afair on 8.04 it was easier to install
<LimCore> so, what to install?
<Hobbsee> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Hobbsee> oh, they gotsome drivers in thekernelfor it.  sweet.
<elmargol> Is there a way to disable powermixer? I think I know why my nvidia driver crashes
<Hobbsee> broadcom must have cometo it's senses.
<elmargol> It seems that my nvidia card crashes if the memory is at 100mhz and the temperature is ober 65°C
<LimCore> it is harder to install in 8.10 .. I guess that *43 packages are not yet in repo
<elmargol> if the memory is a 300mhz the card does not crash
<Hobbsee> LimCore: do you need the new b43 drivers,or htelegacy ones?
<LimCore> not sure.. in 8.04 - I dont remember how I installed it, but it was afair easy
<LimCore> in 8.10 I hoped it would Just Work,  or popup a question to confirm do I want to install not-free driver to user wireless
<Hobbsee> LimCore: well, if you'd *read* the broadcominfo above, it probably wouldhave told you.
<LSD|Ninja> LimCore: the problem with Broadcom is they don't allow distribution of the firmware blobs like Intel and Atheros do
<LSD|Ninja> If you have a Broadcom card though you're far better off just punting it in favour of something else. Even when you get them running they aren't particularly good
<LimCore> well, lets display the above thoughts in a popup box
<LimCore> otherwise user do not know what is the next step to get network going
<LSD|Ninja> LimCore: yep, you see it all the time over in #ubuntu
<LimCore> yes, my point
<LimCore> woot.
<LimCore> on 8.04 cpu is around 2% of time in sleep, even when doing nothing.  on 8.10 it is sleeping (C3) 99.2% time.  new kernel \o/
<LSD|Ninja> What's worse is that people assume that since they aren't prompted, it's not supported so do all kinds of stupid stuff (like ndiswrapper) when they don't have to
<LimCore> I hope b43 was not causing the massive cpu wakups.. will see.
<Turms> RAOF: well i think i will try to debug my problem directly on the vanilla kernel, i non that 2.6.26.6 works, i'll patch the source of 2.6.26 with patch-2.6.27-rc1-git1.bz2 since i cannot find what appears in kernel.org page as plain patch-2.6.27-rc1.bz2
<BadRobot> hi there
<BadRobot> I am trying out ubuntu 8.10,my HSPDA Modem was working before I have update my system but it doesn't work anymore
<BadRobot> Some could anyone help me with that
<BadRobot> someone home?
<Venin> yo
<BadRobot> which kernel is Interprid using?
<Venin> i tried the beta created on a usb stick with unetbootin.. is it the intention having few install options at boot?
<zniavre> 2.6.27-7
<BadRobot> Interprid is the only distro that works with my HSPDA Moden
<LSD|Ninja> Intrepid should be out in the next two weeks or so, surely you an wait that long :)
<BadRobot> I am using it right now
 * petererer wonders if usplash will work now
<BadRobot> But there is a catch,before I have update the system,i could to use my HSPDA Modem,but now after the update I can't
<Venin> im using intrepid now.. and iwconfig says eth1 not associated.. but it is...
<Venin> is it because proprietary driver from Dell?
<LimCore> btw, how about moving apt to use torrent as servers?
<Venin> its a broadcom chipset
<Venin> iwconfig doesnt give me the normal output
<Turms> BadRobot: check if you have my same problem: bug 272896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272896 in linux "intrepid - after upgrade to kernel 2.6.27 i cannot upgrade nor i can navigate internet" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272896
<scent> how that there is a import from old ubuntu accounts do i need to import when i am allready mounting /home to line them up?
<scent> i have a bad feeling that the last install over hardy whiped out my gaim
<scent> and evolution
<BadRobot> which kernel does the liveCd on Interprid uses?
<scent> can i get rid of those idiot boxes: 'you just connected to the internet!, good for you!'
<eross> does intrepid mean adding restricted drivers as part of the install?
<amrik> eross: they arent installed by default
<eross> i was tryin to be funny
<bronzewalla84> can anyone help with getting intel x3100 chipset working?
<bronzewalla84> new dell studio won't display desktop unless i hook up external monitor on vga port
<eross> secret encrypted directory - sounds interesting
<eross> can't wait, hopefully new xorg features will work with my old wacom tablet
<eross> have to hand edit it with every major release
<amrik> eross: its too late i cant notice jokes >_<
<Omar87> I have a problem with internet video streams like youtube, there is no voice at all. Any help?
<Omar87> please?
<frevi645> Hi! I'm on Intrepid beta and I'm trying to download the kernel source but apt-get complains that it can't check the gnupg signature and therefor quits. Any help? Please?
<frevi645> anyone? please...
<petererer> Bah, compiled a debug amsynth and it runs :o
<zaggynl> How is intrepid compared to its predecessor? heard something about optimizing boot time and the such
<elmargol> zaggynl: wireless support is improved
<zaggynl> new kernel is one heck of an improvement in terms of features/drivers I guess
<elmargol> zaggynl: you can encrypt your home folder or the whole disc thats new too
<zaggynl> nice
<elmargol> I have root home and swap encrypted
<macvr> has anyone tried intrepid on acer 5672 wlmi?
<macvr> elmargol: noob ques... how does encryption  help? i could password protect individual folders?
<elmargol> macvr: i have everything protected.
<petererer> hehe, procinfo is still useless on modern systems.
<macvr> elmargol: could i set individual folders with different passwords?
<elmargol> My laptop writes about 27MB/s 256bit encrypted
<dns53> i am trying to manually set up a network connection using network manager but i
<elmargol> macvr: don't know I don't use the folder encryption. i have the partition encrypted
<macvr> elmargol: 27!!! specs?
<macvr> elmargol: but folder encryption can be done?
<dns53> i am trying to manually set up a network connection using network manager but im getting the error: connection update not supported, (read only), any idea what policy makes this editable?
<elmargol> macvr: you can have 1 encrypted folder afaik
<elmargol> everything you put in this folder is encrypted
<elmargol> I think thats stupid
<macvr> elmargol: just so that if someone is going to use my user then i could prevent access!
<macvr> ok i'd like to try intrepid.... i'm now using hardy... my home is in a different partition.... how do i update to intrepid and if i have problems with intrepid how do i revert ? i'd like to know the easiest way to upgrade and roll back?
<elmargol> I think if you do not encrypt everything you are not secure at all
<dns53> there is no easy way to roll back, but you should do a dpkg --get-selections > filename to save the packages installed so you can dpkg --set-selection <filename when you reinstall ubuntu
<elmargol> Linux swaps your memory out. Some application create temp files
<elmargol> maybe thumbnails
<macvr> dns53: so best backup? my /root install?
<dns53> macvr back up things like databases (do an export) and any other non ubuntu software, you may want to backup /etc as well, you could leave this in /home as you would not wipe that partition if you reinstall
<macvr> dns53: i'm a noob! so by databases what do u mean? i just have the installed software from repos and just xchat 2.8.6 +avast, vbox, remastersys
<dns53> macvr if you installed mysql or postgres and are running a website or something that is not part of the core os
<macvr> dns53: i dont use mysql or website... i just a home user
<dns53> macvr well i'd just save the list of packages you currently have then, the install will not touch your home unless you tell it to.
<macvr> dns53: what is the use of /etc? how do i save list of packages? manually writing it down??
<dns53>  /etc holds the main set of config files, run something like this:   sudo tar -zcRf /home/etc.tar.gz /etc/*
<macvr> dns53:  hei ,... i just realize something... remastersys backups the system as a reinstallable cd... so using that to backup my system and using it to reinstall will do the trick right?
<dns53> sounds good but i'd also do the commands above as well as a second backup, it will not take up much space
<strange> hey guys i've been having weird crashes on intrepid, out of nowhere my capslock/scrollock/numlock lights start blinking and laptop becomes unresponsive
<strange> only way to turn it off is to remove power+battery
<strange> happened twice now this week
<macvr> dns53: k.. will do both.. thanx man...
<Hobbsee> strange: that'll be a kernel panic.
<strange> whats the best way to backtrace the errro?
<macvr> dns53:  sudo tar -zcRf /home/MACVR/etc.tar.gz /etc/* would work right? o save in my user?
<macvr> to
<dns53> yes
<macvr> dns53: thanx man..
<Plz> Wirless network does not work after the last upgrade yesterday.
<Plz> I cannot find any wirless network or connect to Eduroam at my university.
<Plz> When I try to connect to Eduroam I just get disconnected before I even have connected.
<Plz> Is there any way to fix this?
<Plz> please
<h4wk0> Plz: What does iwconfig say/
<Plz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58283/
<h4wk0> Humm, Do you have a wired conection, as i believe this has been fixed
<Plz> Yes, the wired connectionw orks.
<Plz> But I cannot use the wirless connection at school.
<Plz> and it sucks.
<Plz> It did work yesterday before I upgraded.
<h4wk0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949341
<Plz> Many peoples with the same problem...
<Plz> I really hope they fix it
<Plz> since now I need to use Windows at school :S
<h4wk0> I saw i read something else this morning about this problem, Can't seem to find the post now!
<h4wk0> Meh, think this had something to do with it firmware: Remove all firmware, now provided by linux-firmware
<Plz> No idea how I do it
<thesaltydog> just upgraded to intrepid, but I have no NetworkManager icon on the notification bar. Internet is working fine.
<Plz> But I`ll wait 1-2 days
<Plz> and see what happends.
<maxb_> thesaltydog: try logout/login again
<thesaltydog> maxb_: tried..
<h4wk0> Plz: Have you double checked you are fully updated?
<maxb_> oh. that fixed it for me
<Plz> thesaltydog: you have probably just removed it as I did.. rightclick on the panel --> add to panel --> add "info. area?"
<thesaltydog> I have a fixed ip setting in /etc/network/interfaces
<Plz> h4wk0: yes
<thesaltydog> the info area is there, but no NetworkManager...
<Plz> weired
<scolopendra> hi, i'm on intrepid installed on a macbookpro 2nd gen. ,  have you any advice on how to get the "right click" enabled on the trackpad ?
<Plz> anyway, I don`t got school before monday again.
<Plz> So they got 3 days to fix it :p
<scolopendra> i followed the guide at : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro?highlight=(\bCategoryMac\b)
<scolopendra> i added the lines in the xorg.conf, these is mine : http://rafb.net/p/P29cYs43.html
<scolopendra> maybe can you suggest me how to modify it ? thanks for any help guys
<Plz> h4wk0: I found a fix for it... you just need to change the "update source" to download from their mainservers.
<Plz> not the local one.
<Plz> then you get the fix.
<Plz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948665&page=3
<Plz> By the way, how do I install google earth?
<Plz> I have downloaded Google_Earth_CZXD.bin from http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html, but what do I do with a bin file?
<Plz> brb. Need to reboot.
<h4wk0> Plz iirc apt-get holds the google earth packages somewhere, Take a look through Synaptic.
<Plz> it does, but not able to install it
<Plz> Tryed to install google-earth
<Plz> I`ll look on synaptic.
<h4wk0> I think they have version's after it
<Plz> Didn`t find anything in synaptic.
<Plz> But I got the .bin file from google`s homepage though.
<Plz> The problem is how to install it.
<Plz> Didn`t find it in add/remove programs either.
<Plz> 0 posts about it on ubuntuforums.org
<testi> I have Kubuntu, but GTK-applications don't have Qt-Style, but I installed and configured gtk-qt-engine in System Settings
<h4wk0> !package googleearth-package > Plz
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h4wk0> !package googleearth-packag
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h4wk0> !package googleearth-package
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Plz> How do you find it?
<Plz> I cannot...
<Plz> :O
<Plz> My fault.
<h4wk0> or
<h4wk0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<Plz> Needed to update the synaptic.
<h4wk0> Tells you have to install the .bibn
<h4wk0> *.bin
<h4wk0> Anyway back to moving my desk around.
<fgdgfd> hi! after upgrade wireless doesn't work. any ideas how to fix this?
<h4wk0> fgdgfd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948665&page=3
<Plz> Basicly you change the "update source" server from local to main.
<Plz> Then update
<h4wk0> Then tada :D
<Plz> AFter that you need to restart and put it back to local.
<fgdgfd> can i download this and install manually? using wireless other os atm
<Plz> oh my god...
<Plz> Google Earth is just one big bug!
<Plz> Does not work at all.
<fgdgfd> take off your glasses for a while buddy
<Plz> I can`t see nothing except stars...
<Plz> and if I try to search after something nothing happends.
<h4wk0> Plz: Have you got you're gfx card drivers install?
<Plz> no idea.
<Plz> how do I check that?
<Plz> I got Intel 950GMA? or something like that.
<Plz> Don`t remember right now.
<h4wk0> Humm could be why there, as you are using an on-board gfx card
<Plz> well, it did work in Windows.
<Plz> sadly..
<Plz> Maybe that`s why World of Warcraft are lagging in Ubuntu to.
<Plz> How do I check what driver I`m using?
<h4wk0> Humm on second thoughts  try this" cd  | rm -Rf .config/Google | rm -Rf .googleearth "
<Plz> When I go to system --> admin --> hardware drivers, I get a message, "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system".
<h4wk0> Try above command then reopen it, could be that you launced auto from install and get all your config files as root
<Plz> christer@laptop1:~$ cd
<Plz> christer@laptop1:~$ rm -Rf .config/google
<Plz> christer@laptop1:~$ rm -Rf .googleearth
<Plz> Nothing happend.
<h4wk0> Thats good :)
<Plz> When I start Google Earth from the menu there is no diffrence :S
<Plz> btw, the "picture" of the stars are flashing and does not look good...
<h4wk0> Ok yeah, it might been you need a GFX card as ubuntu can't 3d render
<Sebboh> Hi. The default editor for the Midnight Commander has been changed to nano.  Or, mc is just using the default system-wide editor, or something..  Can I change that?
<Plz> The Intel 950GMA can not do it in Ubuntu?
<exco> tracker doesn't index my evolution imap folder after re-indexing. where do I start looking?
<crazy_bus> I installed ibex clean over but with a seperate home drive with kubuntu 3.5 hardy.  Now Places Homefolder.......desktop etc won't load and say Failed to execute child process "kfmclient" (No such file or directory)  Is there anything I can do to change it and use naut?
<zeco> hello! the Ibex Roadmap says something about FinalFreeze, Rebuild Test & Final translation export for today (October 16th). Does that mean that there will be a new beta image released somewhere? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<h4wk0> Ohh, Kernel is freezing today
<Unksi> zeco: that is for the release candidate that is going to be released next week
<zeco> ok thx
<wlx> hi, I am using intrepid now, and I want to recompile a package: libgdal1-1.5.0, so I apt-get source, and try dpkg-buildpackage, but get errors: see here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdal/+bug/271670
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271670 in gdal "Please sync gdal 1.5.2-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Medium,Confirmed]
<wlx> anybody can give me a hint of this problem?
<zeco> btw, i was hoping that my wireless network and my MemoryStick reader would be supported by linux 2.6.27 nativeley, but it didn't work out that way with the first ibex beta in live mode... is there still hope that it could work in the RC / final?
<elvirolo> HI EVERYONE
<elvirolo> whoops
<elvirolo> sorry
<h4wk0> zeco: Prob not as kernel is being froze today
<elvirolo> i'm using kubuntu intrepid, and, since yesterday's updates (new kernel i think), knetwork manager won't let me connect to my wifi network (i'm using iwl3945)
<elvirolo> but it works under windows, with the same carde
<elvirolo> card*
<h4wk0> elvirolo: system -> software sources
<h4wk0> Change server to main server
<h4wk0> then sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get upgrade
<h4wk0> Restart then it should fix it.
<h4wk0> Then change back to the local server.
<elvirolo> h4wk0, but the thing is I can't get a network connection :(
<h4wk0> Wired?
<elvirolo> h4wk0, i live on a campus, so i only have access to wireless
<h4wk0> Unfortunably its the main server that holds the fix
<elvirolo> h4wk0, oh, so it's a know problem is it?
<h4wk0> Yeah, couple people already been in here today with it..
<h4wk0> elvirolo:  how are you on here now?
<elvirolo> h4wk0, via windows xp
<h4wk0> heh trusty dual boot.
<elvirolo> yeah lol
<h4wk0> let me find the forum post again see if there is anything else if you can't get a wired connection
<elvirolo> h4wk0, i suppose i could download the approriate packages via windows
<elvirolo> h4wk0, thank you
<h4wk0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948665&page=3
<h4wk0> Top post is the suggested fix which *has* worked
<testi> I just updated and now shortcuts don't work any more
<testi> programs are not started
<testi> except
<testi> Kopete, Konversation, Firefox, Kwrite and Kontact
<testi> <- Kubuntu Intrepid KDE4
<testi> I had no Emulate3Buttons entry
<Splex> anyone know how i can get wifi connecting again?
<testi> but
<elvirolo> h4wk0, that's great, thank you very much
<testi> Emulate3Buttons was enabled, but I have 2 mice connected, both have 3 buttons and Emulate3Buttons makes desktop performance horrible, because the mouse reacts horribly slow
<testi> so i had to disable it manually
<testi> why is that?
<Splex> iwlagn: iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2
<Splex> iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2
<Splex> iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
<Splex> anyone know how to fix this?
<nazgul> good afternoon
<Splex> hello nazgul
<nazgul> referring to launchpad Bug #259214 : I believe this is a showstopper and I am wondering why severity is still set to medium.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259214 in network-manager "wired connection settings are lost after reboot" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259214
<nazgul> Can someone raise the priority there?
<Splex> since an update yesterday, i have been unable to connect via wireless.  in dmesg i see 'iwlagn: iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode firmware file req failed: reason -2, iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2'
<Splex> any idea how i can fix this?
<fsufitch> i got an issue with NetworkManager (i think). unless i'm connected to a network (wired or wireless) i can't ping or access localhost in any way
<fsufitch> it says that the sendmsg command is a not permitted operation
<noelferreira> the proprietarty drivers for the old nvidia cards (geforce 3 200 series) will never work with Intrepid or the issue will be corrected in the final release (xorg)?
<h4wk0> Splex: system->admin->software sources
<h4wk0> change it to main server on the drop down
<frybye> After installing with 8.10 the partition can't be backed up in the normal way with acronis. If I try to use the "sector by sector" method it shows me that it will take 7hours or so - is this just a wrong indication or would my pc be tied up really so long.. and with this method is the backup much bigger (i.e. as big as the whole partition being imaged?)
<h4wk0> then sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get upgrade
<h4wk0> restart and then chcnage back to the local server, should work :)
<frybye> I am not really clever/knowedgable enough to use something like dd...
<elvirolo> h4wk0: it all works fine now, thank you :)
<joaopinto> frybye, use partimage or rsync
<h4wk0> Splex: Did you get that?
<frybye> does partimage use a gui??
<frybye> is it on the intrepid live cd.. and or do I have to use it from a live session??
<h4wk0> frybye: http://www.partimage.org/Partimage-manual_Usage
<h4wk0> From the looks of it, yes it does.
<frybye> andis it a given that partimage will not have the same special problems with the ".. ext3 mit 256 i-nodes parameters -" which acronis has?
<Oric> help me with my kernel
<Oric> my ubuntu is 8.10 while my kernel is still 2.6.24
<zniavre> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<frybye> re: cant get gparted in this live session with the intrepid live cd..
<Glady> where u find the information about the kernel
<Pici> Glady: What kind of information?
<frybye> here is the past of what happens in the termain when I try to get it... http://paste.ubuntu.com/58355/
<Glady> the version, the status the anomalies
<frybye> anybody know how to get partimage on a intrepid live cd session?
<frybye> btw - there does not seem to be a #ubuntu+1-de or similar...
<frybye> I am a Brit living in Germany and so have a German os
<h4wk0> frybye: I dont think update even finished, looked like an error to me (But i can't read german
<frybye> it says - some index files could not be downloaded, they were ignored or old versions used...
<h4wk0> system>admin>software sources
<h4wk0> Untick cd
<frybye> ok...
<h4wk0> now run sudo apt-get update
<DefunctProcess> apmd is only for laptops right?
<frybye> ok - seems to have done the trick.. thanks..#
<h4wk0> DefunctProcess:  Yes :)
<Splex> my wireless is unable to start since a recent upgrade.  there is an error of failure to read microcode in dmesg
<Splex> anyone else having this problem?
<h4wk0> Splex: Please read up i did reply to you :)
<DefunctProcess> h4wk0, thank you, acpid is for desktops tho yes?
<Splex> im in vista...  so please copy and paste for me :P
<Splex> (BSOD)
<h4wk0> DefunctProcess: I am unsure only used apmd before - Check with google.
<frybye> in part image I somehow cant make any entries...?? on the gui i mean
<h4wk0> Splex:  Do you have access to wired connection?
<Splex> nope :(
<Splex> but...
<Splex> im in vista right now on same computer (dual boot)
<h4wk0> You need a wired connection to fix
<Splex> i can download debs and access them in ubuntu after restart
<h4wk0> Basically you need to change the software sources from Local to main , as the main server holds the fix for the issue
<Splex> which package(s)
<h4wk0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948665&page=3
<frybye> h4wk0: how can I type into the gui within the terminal with the partimage... cant figure how to make the entries.. the window seems dead...???
<h4wk0> Holds the information.. I am unsure, as didn't have this problem my self - A couple of people have been and gone today with it.
<h4wk0> frybye: Let me install and see if i can try
<frybye> thanks h4wk0
<h4wk0> Did you launch with any parameters or just partimage?
<frybye> there is a single key one needs to use to do this - I have just forgotten what it is ..
<frybye> just partimage
<h4wk0> Did you sudo partimage?
<frybye> and it is running in ther terminal window..
<frybye> not sure.. I will close it and run again.. hang on...
<h4wk0> I can use the directional keys fine
<frybye> it is just the same...
<h4wk0> Then tab onto the next option
<h4wk0> brb
<h4wk0> back
<d-b> hi there if 8.10 is not ready for release will it be delayed ?
<frybye> h4wk0: it said that sda1 was mounted at /media/Disk-1 but that is where I have sda5 or.. hmmm#
<Splex> h4wk0: looks to me like it is the linux-firmware package?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/linux-firmware
<cwillu> who do I yell at?
<cwillu> upgrade manager should not be popping up windows with keyboard focus
<d-b> cwillu: other softare does that too. most annoying.
<cwillu> I just okay'd some random dialog because I was typing
<Splex> brb, gonna try this one
<cwillu> it _really_ had better not be the 'break your system?' dialog
<cwillu> annnnyways :p
<d-b> cwillu: "are you sure you want to do this" type
<cwillu> yep
<cwillu> bah, gotta run
<clebert> Hello anyone:
<clebert> I don't know if this channel would be the right channel to inform this... please let me know if I should go somewhere else...
<clebert> I'm using Intrepid, and I have all the current possible updates...
<clebert> I have two monitors.. each one on a different size... Xinerama is working ok on the newer version...
<clebert> However Scale is acting weird.... (really weird)...
<clebert> When I move the mouse over the windows... all the windows keep moving from one screen to the other... being pretty annoying.
<clebert> I have looked if there was any configs that would fix that.. and I didn't find anything...
<Splex> h4wk0, worked! thanks :D
<frybye> h4wk0: not sure where to put the image - would /dev/sda2 with 6024375 blocks be big enough for a intrepid system part. image??
<h4wk0> No worries Splex :)
<frybye> h4wk0: and if so what would be the command to mount the partition...
<h4wk0> frybye: What are you actually doing with this image?
<Splex> such a horrible feeling to be without internet when things need updating
<frybye> i wanna have an image of my system partition so that if i screw something up i can restore it..
<h4wk0> Urmmm, i would just backup relevant files and not make an image but anyhow.
<d-b> frybye: um..... make a chroot for the new image .... and then shap them.. (real and chroot installations)
<frybye> i would actually prefer to put it on the other pc on my house lan (vista - ) but dont know how to do that..
<d-b> just don't delete the old (hardy) release.
<frybye> d-b you have lost me - i am a newbie...
<bsnider> FYI VLC's integrated video problem has been fixed. the updated version will be available today
<d-b> ok sorry you are on ubottu+1 so...
<frybye> d-b all is relative.. using partimage...
<Splex> frybye: did you try partimage?
<frybye> h4wk0: up to now I use acronis  but that dont work with intrepid partitions...
<Regel> where did NewHuman theme go?
<frybye> splex - that is what I am using .. i just dont  know how to mouint and unmout partitions...
<frybye> the exact commands I mean..
<Mimi> Regel, new human is called... dark.. something now.
<d-b> mount /dev/sdX /media/FOO -t ext3
<d-b> or what ever the type is.
<Regel> oh
<h4wk0> Regel: its been renamed
<d-b> h4wk0: is there no dummy package ?
<frybye> I wanna put an iamge of my /dev/sda1 on the /dev/sda2 .. assuming that the system part is sda1???
<Regel> h4wk0: thanks, it just messed up my custom theme, but i fixed it now :)
<frybye> what is foo about???
<Mimi> mounted on sda1 you mean? I read something about it.... there's an option to make you ignore the folder where its mounted. dont know what it is though *shrug*
<Regel> about bar
<Splex> FOO is the mount point
<d-b> ~foo
<d-b> !foo
<ubottu> foo is bar
<Splex> lol
<d-b> Splex: that is so not helpful.
<d-b> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<d-b> .... fail
<frybye> how do I tell what format the images have?ß ext3 or 2 etc...
<d-b> well did you pick it- if not it should be ext3.
<frybye> hang on... it is in part image i think.. will start again...
<jesseboi> can anyone tell me what version of the package "casper" is in the daily build?  Or where I might look?
<d-b> frybye: make sure you backup FIRST.
<Splex> otherwise, you can check with either gparted or fdisk /dev/sda
<d-b> jesseboi: yes. packages.ubuntu.com
<frybye> backing up is what I am doing now or..?
<jesseboi> d-b: thanks!
 * d-b if you want support please use #ubuntu
<d-b> #ubuntu+1 is for the next release.
<d-b> frybye: that applies to you.
<d-b> Hobbsee: ping.
<bsnider> d-b, she's not usually here in the day
<d-b> bsnider: itsa actually 2 am here in australia. so no i doubt she is here i'm just up late /early.
<bsnider> d-b, check back in about 8-10 hours
 * Mimi wishes it was 2 am here so she could go to sleep again ^.^
<frybye> h4wk0: pse see http://paste.ubuntu.com/58370/
<frybye> partimage says sda2 -extended- is that not ext3???
<d-b> bsnider: .... yes i know. Mimi you don't need an excuse ^^
<d-b> !sleep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep
<bsnider> frybye, that's not an ext3 partition
<bsnider> that's what the message means
<frybye> so what command do I need to mount it??
<bsnider> what filesystem is it?
<frybye> and can i use it for the image..
<d-b> bsnider: no its the extended area. so yeah you need to mount the correct number.
<d-b> lba. if i remember correctly.
<bsnider> frybye, what happens if you just do sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/disk1
<frybye> bsnider: are you speaking with me or..?
<frybye> ok i try that...
<frybye> it says - you must specify the filesystem type...""
<bsnider> what _is_ the filesystem?
<Splex> frybye: if you want to know more info on your partition, you can do sudo fdisk /dev/sda      and then press 'p' to list the partitions
<frybye> extended
<Mimi> if you dont know , open some partition tool and it will tell you.  also, i think this chat belongs in #ubuntu :P
<frybye> i have just run gparted
<Splex> and when you are done, 'q'
<Splex> ohh ok
<bsnider> frybye, that's not a filesystem
<Splex> what does it show?
<frybye> below that is /dev/sda5 linux-swap
<frybye> sda1 is ext3 and sda2 is extended and sda5 is linux-swap..
<bsnider> mount wants toknow how files on that partition are organized, not what type of partition it is
<d-b> frybye: i told you it was extended already and please go to #ubuntu
<frybye> d-b you assume loads of background knowledge here that I dont have...
<frybye> if i go to ubuntu and they know i am running intrepid they will send me here pal...
<bsnider> it looks like sda2 doesn't _have_ a file system
<frybye> it looks like I dont have a suitable partition for this image..
<d-b> oh you are running intrepid ... totally different. i guess... so long as it is conerning the distro and not installing it....
<bsnider> frybye, have you formatted sda2 yet?
<frybye> bsnider: I just let intrepid fix everything...
 * Mimi rolfs
<bsnider> ok, that's not the answer i was searching for
<Mimi> all intrepid is done is mess up my system, but i'm not complaining, i know its beta, hehe
<frybye> there is no second partition on here big enough for an image..
<frybye> Mimi - have you fun.. i am s t r u g g e l i n g at age 60 to learn soooo much to deal with ubuntu...
<bsnider> frybye, back to square one. how did you get to this point?
<frybye> I have noone here localally who has a clue..
<Splex> frybye: does gparted even show the partition as having a filesystem?
<d-b> Mimi: it is when its being shown on the ubuntu.com page .... as a beta.
<Splex> or is it just saying it is an 'extended partition'
<Mimi> frybye,  if that is the case, I believe you should stick with Hardy (no judgment from my part). There is no reason whatsoever to be running Intrepid yet
<frybye> i tried to use acronis to make an image of my linux box in case it gets screwed - but now i know that if you have let intrepid install cd do the partitions they cant be used by acronis...
<frybye> i really want to put the image on a vista box on the home net - there is a public directory on  there i can access from this box..
<frybye> but dont knwo how to do it except with acronis which dont work with intrepid partitions..
<bsnider> is acronis so useless that it can't use linux partitions?
<d-b> nigt.
<frybye> i dont know how to address the other pc from this one within the file system/linux addresses etc...
<frybye> it can use all linux partitions up too the special way that intrepid does the partitions..
<frybye> hang on .. i will show you what I am on about...
<bsnider> what special way?
<bsnider> this is absurd
<noelferreira> the proprietarty drivers for the old nvidia cards (geforce 3 200 series) will never work with Intrepid or the issue will be corrected in the final release (xorg)?
<crd1b> noelferreira: I would imagine that the ubuntu developers will put nvidia-glx-96 and -71 into intrepid (possibly in -updates or similar) if nvidia releases them in next few months
<frybye> bsnider: this is the article about this problem (in German - perhaps you can use babelfish?) http://paste.ubuntu.com/58377/
<w3lly> can someone tell me if openoffice3 will be in ubuntu8.10 avaible?
<Don__> Hi! could anynoe please help me? I cant start x-server after the upgrade last night!
<IdleOne> w3lly: Pici already answered you
<bsnider> w3lly, no
<arvind_khadri> hi, am on 2.6.27 wanted the ubuntu-modules for it...how can i get it?
<frybye> the short version is - the new installer uses ext3 with 256 i-nodes and the normal stuff like acronis uses 128 i-nodes.. and so incompat...
<arvind_khadri> whats the repo for interpid?
<bsnider> frybye, yeah, whatever. the problem with the sda2 partition seems to be that it has no filesystem. you need to format it
<Mimi> the same as now except replace hardy with intrepid , arvind_khadri
<frybye> it is absurd to have to spend a week trying to make an image - if that is what you mean - sure...
<w3lly> ok thanks....
<arvind_khadri> Mimi, well actually am on a vanilla kernel in 8.04 wanted to enable interpid's repo
<frybye> ok i will have a look at that...
<Mimi> arvind_khadri, you mean you want to upgrade to intrepid, right? (I must be missing something ^^;) You're afraid you'll lose your kernel?
<frybye> when I go to that partition in gparted the format option is shaded out???
<Mimi> is that drive mounted? unmount it
<arvind_khadri> Mimi, no ... actually i have no sound on this vanilla kernel...so wanted to see whether i will get sound when i use the ubuntu-modules for this vanilla kernel :)
<frybye> and it has keys so it is mounted .. yeah we did that a bit back...
<frybye> so now I need to unmount...
<Mimi> arvind_khadri,  gotta try it :P  And you know, you could have it one day and lose it the next one, and get it bacck the next one, and so on, because of updates prior to release.
<Mimi> arvind_khadri,  try a livecd?
<myk_robinson> Mimi: you get your stuff up and running since yesterday?
<frybye> Mimi - can I resize a partion that has stuff on it...???
<arvind_khadri> Mimi, hmm i want to use the vanilla kernel :)
<Mimi> myk_robinson,  hi there! Mmm... I'm not even sure anymore. I think I did. But I have such weird boot issues (hangs laptop at boot, can't even use Fn+Up/Down to change brightness) that I just gave up and came to LinuxMint.
<Don__> Hi! could anynoe please help me? I cant start x-server after the upgrade last night!
<myk_robinson> Don__: if you run startx from the console, what error message do you get?
<Mimi> frybye, yes you can, but there's a possibility you might lose your data, so make a backup first. That's never happened to me, but it could!
<myk_robinson> Mimi: how is mint working for you? Is it based on 8.04 or 8.10?
<arvind_khadri> !find linux-ubuntu-modules
<ubottu> 'find' is disabled
<Mimi> myk_robinson,  it's based on 8.04. They release a new version a couple months after Ubuntu. I LOVE Mint, it's ridiculously fast, but, but... I love Gnome2.24 features... and all the little things in Intrepid.
<frybye> when I try to reduce size of sda1 and make a new partition this new one gets to be a primary partition - will the system still boot as before...?
<Don__> myk_robinson: 1sec, need to reboot
<noelferreira> the proprietarty drivers for the old nvidia cards (geforce 3 200 series) will never work with Intrepid or the issue will be corrected in the final release (xorg)?
<Don__> myk_robinson: Fatal server error cant read lock file
<Don__> myk_robinson: Fatal server error cant read lock file /tmp/.X0-lock
<frybye> Mimi: did you see my question about what a primary partition is and if the system will still boot if this new part. i just made is now a primary partion - gparted gives me no alternative but primary..
<myk_robinson> hmmm. not sure about that one.. lemme do some quick googling
<Mimi> frybye, I'm not sure. Maybe someone else here can chip in
<noelferreira> the proprietarty drivers for the old nvidia cards (geforce 3 200 series) will never work with Intrepid or the issue will be corrected in the final release (xorg)?
<myk_robinson> Don__: what happens if you press Ctrl+Alt+F7?
<Mimi> We don't know noelferreira. You might have to ask on launchpad so you get a developer to answer, or something.
<arvind_khadri> Mimi, any idea on how i can make the present sources.list accept packages from interpid?
<lirit> macbook air wireless is not working?
<noelferreira> Mimi, no one have done that before??????
<Don__> myk_robinson: nothing
<frybye> I now seem to have a "New Partition #1" which has not (yet?) got an sda# is that ok?? anybody...?
<h4wk0> !package linux-ubuntu-modules > arvind_khadri
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mimi> noelferreira, I don't know, I haven't searched launchpad. You could try.
<arvind_khadri> h4wk0,  any idea on how i can make the present sources.list accept packages from interpid?
<myk_robinson> have you tried sudo rm /tmp/.X0-lock
<lirit> macbook air wireless is not working. i did: rmmod ssb, modprobe wl. stil not working. how can i fix it?
<Mimi> arvind_khadri,  I don't know if it's possible to get packages from intrepid without doing a full upgrade, unless maybe you want to download each .deb  from launchpad.
<arvind_khadri> Mimi, even that will do :) .. can you direct me there?
<Don__> myk_robinson: rm: cannot remove /tmp/.X0-lock: stalte NFS file handle
<Don__> stale*
<myk_robinson> Don__: this happen after and update?
<Mimi> arvind_khadri,  I'm googling, trying to find it. Have you googled it? I'm using "launchpad linux-ubuntu-modules intrepid"
<arvind_khadri> Mimi, ya i too am googling
<Don__> myk_robinson: yes. I mean I cant be 100% sure that it was the update, Ive been trying to get my touchpad speed to work properly. But it worked fine last night. The last thing I did was to do an update. there were something like 70 updated packages, a lot of xorg ones among them
<myk_robinson> Don__: does that system have an ethernet connection now?
<Don__> not atm
<myk_robinson> once you get it connected, run updates from console, it will probably fix itself. Some of us had issues like that yesterday with wifi after updates
<myk_robinson> you know how to run them from terminal?
<arvind_khadri> Mimi, hey i got the sources.list working :) i had misspelled intrepid :S sorry
<Don__> myk_robinson: apt-get update?
<myk_robinson> two things
<myk_robinson> first, sudo apt-get update
<myk_robinson> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mimi> arvind_khadri, hate when silly stuff like that happens  ^_^;;; Glad you got it working
<myk_robinson> all part of the beta process, unforunately
<myk_robinson> But at least they have this degree of testing before final release, unline M$
<arvind_khadri> Mimi, am really sorry
<myk_robinson> ...unlike...
<Don__> myk_robinson: yup, I know:)
<Don__> myk_robinson: ok, ill go and try that
<Don__> thx!
<myk_robinson> you able to do it now-ish?
<myk_robinson> curious to see if its fixd yet
<myk_robinson> took about 30 minutes for my wifi issue to get fixed
<Don__> myk_robinson: yeah, just need to change location
<myk_robinson> cool. I'll stick around for a minute
<Don__> ok
<Don__> brb
<arvind_khadri> Mimi, there is still no ubuntu-modules released i feel for the kernel
<arvind_khadri> Mimi, googling also says the same :)
<Mimi> Aren't the ubuntu modules kernel version specific?
<Don__> myk_robinson: The problem suddenly resolved itself out of the blue
<myk_robinson> good enough! Run the updates anyway
<myk_robinson> see what it breaks this time :)
<Don__> myk_robinson: i managed to make an unclean shutdown, wich triggered fsck, which appearently fixed it for me
<Don__> myk_robinson: will do! Thx!
<bsnider> lirit, driver for that should be ath5k or ath9k
<frybye> can I save an image of an ext3 partition in a partition that is itself ext2???
<bstock> so i'm upgrading from hardy to intrepid, it has like 500 packages kept back, is there any flag for apt-get to install all the kept-back packages or do i have to speficy them all manually
<lirit> bsnider: I follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook%20Air%201%2C1%20and%20Intrepid
<bsnider> bstock, use dist-upgrade
<bstock> alright, apt-get dist-upgrade then?
<bsnider> lirit, are you sure that's your device?
<bsnider> the macbook air 1,1?
<frybye> bsnider: I seem to have got most stuff done ok up to this - and partimage seems to be accepting this also.. is it ok to proceeed.. the target partition is ext2 and what I am making an image of is ext3 - that ok??
<lirit> bsnider: i'm using a macbook air
<bsnider> why is the target partition ext2?
<lirit> bsnider: not sure if its a 1.1. how can i find out?
<frybye> cos it was default in gparted unfortunatly ..
<frybye> should i cancell out and change it to ext3???
<bsnider> lirit, haha that reminds me of spinal tap "...these go to 11"
<ha-nocri> hi, i've a problem with nautilus file manager since 2 days. when I open home directory everything is ok, but if i try to open any directory in home directory nautilus freeze
<bsnider> frybye, probably, if you want to keep the journaliing feature. you won't lose any data either way
<frybye> bsnider - I think I better cancel and change the new partition to ext3   ok thanks..
<bsnider> meh. ext3 is older than the pyramids. xfs is the best linux filesystem currently (until btrfs is done)
<adelie42> Trying out the new 8.10, and noticed that along with the removal of 'nvidia-glx-new' being removed, that there is not a replacement accelerated 3d driver. Guessing that is something still in the works?
<bsnider> adelie42, the replacement is there
<bsnider> adelie42, what card do you have?
<adelie42> 8800gtx
<Mimi> you need to grab it from Hardware Drivers, as usual, no?
<bsnider> install the nvidia-glx-177 package
<adelie42> you rock. thank you
<adelie42> does grub have xfs support yet?
<adelie42> that is on;y thing stopping me in the past
<bsnider> afaik
<bsnider> lirit, open a terminal, runt he command "lspci" and then pastebin the output please
<bsnider> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<adelie42> anyone possibly know when the new flash 10 for linux will be available for 64-bit? I saw it came out with full support for 32-bit yesterday
<bsnider> adelie42, never
<adelie42> ...cause there is a perfectly good wrapper?
<bsnider> yes
<bsnider> but also they're not working on it
<adelie42> wrapper for the 32-bit linux package? think you might point me to a how-to?
<bsnider> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<lirit> bsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58401/
<bsnider> lirit, Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n
<lirit> bsnider: i dont know what to do with that info
<bsnider> lirit, http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<bsnider> good luck installing it
<bsnider> lirit, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/208183
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208183 in ubuntu "bcm4328 chipset not supported by hardy heron" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<cwillu> I've had success with that chipset via ndiswrapper (including wep and wpa), was a matter of trying a dozen windows drivers till I found one that worked
<cwillu> does the newly available broadcom driver work with it?
<bsnider> cwillu, sounds like fun
<bsnider> linux drivers are developed in conjunction with the kernel development team, headed by linus. broadcom doesn't seem to understand that
<scobby> huhu
<cwillu> bsnider, I know.  Why can't they follow nvidia and ati's lead?
<bsnider> you don't develop your own linux drivers and then release them on your site for people to install themselves. that's how it's done on windows
<cwillu> oh, wait...
<bsnider> cwillu, ati is developing their radeonhd driver the correct way
<scobby> i just did a update from hardy to intrepid, i have a wind u100, i think there is a bug with compiz which prevents gnome from load.
<cwillu> after years of developing fglrx the wrong way
<scobby> i think its a problem with the video driver
<bsnider> actually come to think of it, novell is developing the radeonhd driver
<bsnider> they can't open-source the fglrx driver because it contains drm crap
<cwillu> it's a common mistake, but releasing the linux driver at all is a step in the right question.  To respond with 'god damnit, why didn't you do more' isn't going to encourage them to continue moving our dircetion
<bsnider> cwillu, that's where you're wrong
<cwillu> lol
<canta> the beta desktop cd for i386 don't load the windowmanager, there was just the background and the mousecursor. in tty1 several programs said something about a undefined symbol, something with GLIB_2.0
<bsnider> bullying them will work
<bsnider> it worked in atheros's case
<cwillu> that attitude is exactly why they didn't release details of who they were talking to until they got the deal in the first place
<bsnider> a good old fashion toungue-lashing from linus is good for the soul
<cwillu> they need to learn that first though :p
<cwillu> you can't sell a linus tongue lashing as a feature until they recognize it as a good thing :)
<cwillu> canta, beta, or nightly?
<canta> beta desktop cd
<bsnider> when someone with the clout linux has says your company should be killed, that makes people take notice
<cwillu> bsnider, and when your wireless chipset is in every cheap laptop out there, you laugh in the face of threats :p
<canta> should i try the nightly?
<cwillu> you could...  it just sounded like a nightly-style-problem
<frybye> bsnider: it has worked.. thanks a 10`6
<canta> could i use an other linux live cd thingy to launch the ubuntu installer?
<frybye> c u
<cwillu> god damnit, I just clicked through three more confirmation dialogs from the updater, because they popped up with focus, with the keyboard focus on one of the keep|replace buttons
<cwillu> mvo, is that you?
<cwillu> mvo, if it isn't, can I yell at you anyway?
 * cwillu yells at mvo, and throws in a bonus stick poking
<mvo> cwillu: hello!
<cwillu> you've been poked
<cwillu> mvo, know anything about keyboard focus in the popups from the upgrader?
<mvo> cwillu: I don't do anything particular there to steal the focus, what WM do you run? the focus-stealing protection should prevernt that
<mvo> (well, in theory)
<cwillu> mvo, default compiz
<cwillu> mvo, it's the default focus'd button that's killing me though
<bsnider> Questioner: Out of curiosity, do you have anything to say to hardware manufacturers who refuse to release datasheets or specifications about the functioning of their hardware so it could operate with the Linux kernel?
<bsnider> Linus Torvalds: Is "I hope you all die a painful death" too strong?
<cwillu> mvo, popping up the window is okay (if annoying, but I don't care much), but can the control be something other than keep|replace|<any control that closes the dialog>?
<mvo> cwillu: did you accidentially hit return or something like this?
<cwillu> mvo, any key activates the control
<cwillu> just happened again while I was typing that
<cwillu> (the 'k' went to the popup, and closed it)
<cwillu> no idea what I just confirmed
<cwillu> and so I'm yelling at you :p
<cwillu> 5th time so far
<cwillu> (no enter key involved)
<cwillu> might have been the space, but I hit space often enough, I shouldn't have to worry about it breaking something
<cwillu> putting the focus into the text area, or on the description text above it would be sufficient
<cwillu> but putting it on anything else is just dangerous
 * cwillu pokes mvo with the stick again
<cwillu> this is fun :)
<Uplink> should i install ubuntu 8.10 x64 on my AMD Turion x64 2GB RAM notebook?
<bsnider> Uplink, no
 * mvo hides from cwillu
<Uplink> bsnider: why not?
<noodlesgc> Uplink 8.10 wait for release and try a live cd first
<cwillu> Uplink, install 8.04, or wait a couple weeks
<bsnider> Uplink, i don't know
<Uplink> i have 8.04 :D
<cwillu> Uplink, if you don't mind stuff breaking, and you don't mind not asking for help with it, then go for it
<Uplink> i installed 7.04 and been upgrading my machine since then... but i have like 7 kernels... lol
<mvo> cwillu: I have a look, but IIRC the HIG recommends that dialogs have a focus default. I think the root of the porblem here is that the dialog got focused when it shouldn't
<noodlesgc> Uplink even more chance of it breaking
<cwillu> but if you're gonna come in here and whine about random stuff being broken, without submitting bugs first, etc, then it's not worth it to the community :)
<Uplink> breaking what?
<noodlesgc> Uplink your system
<mvo> Uplink: kernel removal got much improved for hardy->intrepid (it was overly cautious before)
<Uplink> hmmm so i should get the live cd and try it before anything
<Uplink> ubuntu 8.10 x64 right?
<cwillu> mvo, there's _always_ gonna be a window open, if the dialog didn't take the focus, it wouldn't be accomplishing anything
<bsnider> Uplink, your cpu can run 32 bit code
<Uplink> bsnider: but its 1 core... i wanna get the most of it?
<cwillu> god damnit, 6 times now
<bsnider> Uplink, you can do what you want. i'm just pointing out that your cpu is not an itanium
<cwillu> mvo, and anyways, you shouldn't ever be able to dismiss a dialog with no safe default, with a single key
<cwillu> mvo, when dpkg prompts, there isn't a safe default, by definition
<Uplink> bsnider: well im just asking for some advice with understandable answers
<cwillu> mvo, it wouldn't prompt if there was
<cwillu> mvo, so this would seem to be a very good case for ignore the hig.  this isn't a preferences dialog that doesn't actually change anything by hitting 'close' by default, this has real effects, that could break stuff
<cwillu> mvo, apache put up a prompt, and I needed to read the actual changes (related to ssl configuration).  Had I skipped past it by mistake, I'd have some serious difficulties
<cwillu> (again, this only runs a test server, but if this had been 8.10 final, I'd now have a unknown security vulnerability)
<bp|> Hello gentlemen. I need to run an apt-get upgrade/update to a dualboot computer, the ubuntu partition of which cannot connect to the internet.
<cwillu> basically, dialogs having a focus default is only safe if the dialog doesn't do anything by default when it's closed
<bp|> (iwconfig says "No wireless extensions")
<Uplink> bp|: hmm try #ubuntu
<bsnider> bp|, what hardware do you have?
<bp|> Nope, I'm running Intrepid. bsnider, the hardware was fully recognised till yesterday
<noodlesgc> bp| is the other boot a linux or windows boot?
<Uplink> bp|: oh sorry never mind
<cwillu> mvo, I love you, btw :p
 * cwillu huggles mvo 
<bsnider> bp|, run the command "lspci" and pasebin the results
<bsnider> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * cwillu jabs him in the side with the short stick while huggling him
<bp|> Sorry, I dropped.
<cwillu> <bsnider> bp|, run the command "lspci" and pasebin the results
<cwillu> <bsnider> !pastebin
<bp|> noodlesgc, the other is Windows.
<noodlesgc> bp| ok nvm then, I was going to tell you to use aptoncd
<bp|> I guess I'll boot on another computer and switch to Linux here I guess.
<bp|> Well, up to yesterday everything was fine, then I updated some more packages
<mvo> cwillu: right
<bp|> in particular, the linux-general package was unupdatable to 2.27.dunno-8 because linux-something wasn't there yet
 * mvo goes and checks the code
<bp|> so I held it as aptitude suggested
<cwillu> bp|, refresh and update again
<bp|> I would love to
<cwillu> bp|, you probably just caught an old update
<bp|> but eth1 isn't there
<bsnider> bp|, are you running that command or not?
<bp|> which is my wireless
<cwillu> that had already been replaced
<bp|> eth0 gives that error
<bp|> lo gives that error too
<bp|> bsnider: I need to reboot
<cwillu> what error?
<bp|> "No wireless extensions," if my memory serves right
<bsnider> wireless shouldn't be eth1. eth1 should be reserved for another physical connection
<cwillu> bp|, eh?
<cwillu> bp|, plug in a wire
<bp|> I did.
<bp|> No luck either.
<cwillu> and don't use iwconfig, that's only for wireless connections
<cwillu> plug it in, sudo dhclient eth0 (assuming you've got a dhcp server, which you probably do)
<bp|> Just give me the time to boot on the other computer.
<cwillu> yep
<Uplink> is it ok having like 7 kernels? :|
<cdavis> Is the e1000e driver still disabled in Beta or has a fix been applied?
<exco> am I glad that finally a working fglrx driver is out :-)
<cwillu> Uplink, it's a mild bug, which is fixed in intrepid
<AstralJava> bsnider: Is that (eth1 reserving for physical) a recent change? Cause I'm running a Hardy box with intel wireless, and eth1 was assigned for the wireless card.
<bp|> Uplink: you can remove old kernels from synaptic
<cwillu> Uplink, nothing wrong with it, except for the wasted space
<Uplink> cwillu: so u recommend me to clean up my linux partitions and put intrepid in clean
<cwillu> AstralJava, it's always been the case, but alot of drivers weren't configuring properly
<bsnider> AstralJava, wireless connections are usually called "wifi" not "eth"
<cwillu> Uplink, don't worry abou it
<Oric> how come my ubuntu is 8.10 while the kernel is still 2.6.24?
<cwillu> Uplink, intrepid will clean out the obsolete kernels when you upgrade
<AstralJava> cwillu: Right, understood.
<Mimi> Oric,  its not, make sure you pick the right kernel in grub before booting
<Uplink> cwillu: sweeeeeet :D
<Uplink> i cant wait! :(
<Oric> :)
<cwillu> Uplink, just so you have some idea of the bugs that people run into after an upgrade, you may not have a network connection, x may not fire up without configuration, gnome may crash, etc
<Uplink> cwillu: omg no :(
<cwillu> Uplink, people who aren't able to troubleshoot those issues aren't really helping find bugs, they're just soaking up resources :)
<Oric> is the problem of the apt source ?
<Uplink> cwillu: hmmm so when is the release gonna be? :|
<cwillu> I try to do my part helping those people get things working again, but I really don't know how to fix things except if I've already had the issue (or something related) myself
<cwillu> Uplink, October 30th
<Uplink> oh boy
<Mimi> is there something wrong with hardy that makes you want to upgrade right NOW?
<cwillu> there's gonna be release candidates before that I believe, those are really just as safe
<Uplink> dude i would cry if my wi-fi doesnt work
<cwillu> in that if they have really really big bugs, they'll be noticed really quickely
<cwillu> Uplink, don't upgrade yet :p
<Uplink> cwillu: lol i upgraded kernel tho?
<cwillu> if wireless breaking causes tears, don't upgrade yet :)
<Uplink> uplink@HP-Pavilion:~$ uname -a
<Uplink> Linux HP-Pavilion 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 25 17:32:09 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<cwillu> you're still on hardy's kernel
<cwillu> intrepid is 2.6.27
<Uplink> oh sweet
<Uplink> cant wait :D
<cwillu> I've noticed :p
<Uplink> lol
 * cwillu pokes Uplink with a stick
<Oric> how to deal with that problem?
<Uplink> ouch wth? what was that for?
<Oric> kernel
<Uplink> im not a dead possum >:|
 * cwillu pokes Uplink with a stick again
<Oric> i want 2.6.27 with  intrepid
<Oric> :)
<Uplink> lol wth
<cwillu> Oric, pastebin the output of "ls /boot"
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Uplink> ls /boot | pastebinit
<Uplink> :D
<Oric> abi-2.6.24-19-generic             initrd.img-2.6.24-21-generic.bak
<Oric> abi-2.6.24-21-generic             lost+found
<Oric> config-2.6.24-19-generic          memtest86+.bin
<Oric> config-2.6.24-21-generic          System.map-2.6.24-19-generic
<Oric> grub                              System.map-2.6.24-21-generic
<cwillu> Uplink, assuming it's installed :p
<Oric> initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic      vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic
<Oric> initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic.bak  vmlinuz-2.6.24-21-generic
<Oric> initrd.img-2.6.24-21-generic
<cwillu> Oric, pastebin == not here
<Oric> the result
<Uplink> lol
<cwillu> !pastebin | Oric
<ubottu> Oric: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cwillu> annnnnyways :p
<Uplink> sudo aptitude install pastebinit
<Uplink> =]
<Oric> ok
<Uplink> too late =p
<cwillu> Oric, did the update give you any errors?  how did you upgrade?
 * Uplink takes cwillu stick away
 * cwillu takes out another stick
<Uplink> sword fight!
<Oric> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58420/
<Oric> here
<Ktron> Approximately every other boot of Intrepid on my laptop hangs at the splash screen... any suggestions?
<cwillu> Oric, did the update give you any errors?  how did you upgrade?
<Ktron> I'm willing to go through any troubleshooting/information collection needed
<Oric> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58423/
<cwillu> Ktron, how long does it hang for?  it isn't just doing a fsck is it?  (I don't think the fsck notice shows up until it's been working for a few moments)
<jasonCO> ive been having issues with my nvida card since moving to intrepid -- i finally managed to catch an error as i upgraded today - (i'll paste in a couple parts)
<Oric> mope
<Oric> nope
<cwillu> Oric, how did you upgrade?
<Oric> see this
<Oric> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58423/
<jasonCO> Examining /etc/kernel/postinst.d.
<jasonCO> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms
<Ktron> cwillu, I think in definitely, at minimum, 10 minutes
<Oric> sudo update-manager -d
<Oric> i did this
<jasonCO>  * Running DKMS auto installation service for kernel 2.6.27-7-generic
<jasonCO>  *  nvidia (71.86.04)...
<cwillu> Ktron, you on a different machine?
<Ktron> cwillu, yes
<jasonCO>  
<jasonCO> ..........(bad exit status: 10)
<jasonCO>   Build failed.  Installation skipped.
<jasonCO>                                                
<bsnider> jasonCO, that driver doesn't work with the new x server
<jasonCO> ok - how do i make it work?
<cwillu> Ktron, reboot, hit 'e' , and remove the 'splash quiet' bit from the kernel line, and boot up
<bsnider> so you can stop wasting your time by trying to install it
<bsnider> jasonCO, unless you work for nvidia, you can't
<Mimi> 177 doesnt work?
<Oric> cwillu: any ideas?
<cwillu> jasonCO, the nvidia hasn't released an updated driver for anything but 177.x.x
<bsnider> Mimi, 	he isn't using the 177 driver. look closer
<Mimi> I know.
<jasonCO> cwillu, ok - so im stuck?
<crd1b> and 173
<Ktron> cwillu, I should just go into /boot/grub/menu.lst and change that permanently, I'd rather see the boot messages than the splash
<cwillu> jasonCO, what video card?
<cwillu> Oric, sec
<Mimi> He said 'how do i make it work', and i was going to say, 'well, for starters try 177' but i got confused when you said it doesnt work ^^  My bad
<cwillu> Ktron, sure, just wanted to know the last couple lines though
<Oric> cwillu: ok
<cwillu> Oric, sudo apt-get install linux
<Ktron> cwillu, it didn't hang this time, I'm going to make the change permanent and then reboot again
<bp|> Ok, what was that command again?
<jasonCO> cwillu, 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400](rev a1)
<bsnider> bp|, lspci
<jasonCO> cwillu, from lspci
<Oric> cwillu: sudo apt-get install linux-generic?
<bsnider> jasonCO, use an open source driver or go back to hardy
<cwillu> Oric, no, sudo apt-get install linux
<Oric> ok,doing that
<cwillu> jasonCO, what bsnider said :p
<Oric> cwillu: then?
<jasonCO> bsnider, can you recomend an opensource driver that is appropriate?
<Oric> cwillu: finished
<cwillu> :/
<cwillu> sec
<jasonCO> bsnider, back to hardy is not an option
<bp|> Here it comes...
<Oric> cwillu: kkkk
<bsnider> jasonCO, x will choose the best driver automatically when you remove the xorg.conf file
<jasonCO> ok any plans for it to work right by the time ibex goes final?
<cwillu> jasonCO, then you're stuck until nvidia updates 77, you buy a different video card, or you learn to enjoy 2d acceleration  :p
<Mimi> No, current plans are to have ubuntu fail in every single piece of hardware :3
<bsnider> jasonCO, not a chance
<bp|> bsnider: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/58427/
<cwillu> jasonCO, the problem is on nvidia's end, there's really nothing we can do :/
<eLVis-> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<jasonCO> bsnider, cwillu thats totally fair  -can you recomend a low end (read inexpensive) video card that will let me have compiz on kde on this machine?
<bsnider> jasonCO, it is highly desirable to upgrade your card if that's possible. anything after the geforce 5xxx will work
<Oric> cwillu: my turn?you're really busy :)
<Ktron> cwillu, it hung this time
<cwillu> jasonCO, the bottom of the line nvidia will support compiz
<cwillu> Oric, open synaptic, scroll to 'linux', and tell me what installed version it reports
<cwillu> Ktron, last couple lines?
<Ktron> cwillu, last line is Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0xfa0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000
<Oric> cwillu: ok
<jasonCO> bsnider, i get paid on monday - -i dont need some gazillion dollar wiz bang card -- its an internet / chatting machine -
<Ktron> cwillu, hold on, let me pull up a pastebin
<jasonCO> cwillu, i thought the geforce 200 WAS the bottom of the line
<cwillu> jasonCO, 'new' cards :p
<eLVis-> bsnider, uhn ... do you have the same tipp for me @ATI? i'm using a IBM T40 with an internal 7500, its all looking a lit slow currently with ibex :/
<cwillu> a gefore 8400gs goes for about 40$
<bsnider> jasonCO, you can still find retail gf 6k cards for i dunno $50 or so
<cwillu> geforce, rather
<jasonCO> ok - -i'll hit the parts store on monday and see what i can find --  will it fight me when i replace it
<bsnider> bp|, Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<jasonCO> bsnider, ok -- cool
<crd1b> eLVis-: the 7500 is only supported by the open source driver
<cwillu> Ktron, k
<jasonCO> so anything over the 5000 series?
<AstralJava> jasonCO: For web browsing/chat/email, the open source driver is plenty.
<Mimi> cwillu just told you >.<
<bsnider> jasonCO, yes
<Oric> cwillu: search "linux" there?
<jasonCO> AstralJava, id really like compiz to work
<crd1b> eLVis-: how much videoram does it have and what resolution is the screen?
<jasonCO> bsnider, ok
<cwillu> Oric, click in the package window, and type linux
<AstralJava> jasonCO: Sorry, must've missed that.
<bp|> bsnider, I do know the hardware is there and is recognised. Simply, there is no connection.
<cwillu> jasonCO, AstralJava, bottom of the line new card will support compiz fine
<jasonCO> ok guys thanks a bunch --
<eLVis-> crd1b, its 1024x768, 32mb vid-ram
<Ktron> cwillu, http://ktron.pastecode.com/8445
<jasonCO> cwillu, you have a number for me to look for cwillu ?
<AstralJava> cwillu: Yes, I noticed with a 30€ PCI-e card. :)
<cwillu> jasonCO, otvtech.com -> pricelist:  any card listed there will work with compiz
<jasonCO> cool
<cwillu> jasonCO, agp or pcie?
<jasonCO> agp
<Ktron> cwillu, Let me know if you need more... there's a couple more iwl3945 lines, and before that a usbhid line, and before that, usbcore
<eLVis-> crdlb, its same descrition than on http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T40
<crd1b> eLVis-: that should work pretty well, but if it doesn't, you could try switching to XAA
<jasonCO> the machine has an intel 82865 onboard video controller but kde wont even start when i use that card so its disabled
<Mimi> Ktron,  your pc is hanging at boot?
<eLVis-> crdlb, ok - you dont have a niffty manuel posted somewhere for that? i'm a bit rusty with xserver-configs
<bsnider> bp|, run sudo modprobe ipw2200
<bp|> Empty output
<bp|> (Prints nothing)
<bsnider> that means it loaded
<bsnider> iwconfig
<bp|> lo: No wireless extensions.
<cwillu> Mimi, (Ktron) yes, intermittently
<bp|> eth0: No wireless extensions.
<cwillu> Mimi, http://ktron.pastecode.com/8445 is the last couple lines that comes up (he just pastebinned it)
<Ktron> Mimi, yep, what cwillu said
<bsnider> bp|, that's it?
<bp|> Yes.
<Mimi> You guys have read this, right? cwillu, ktron, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263059 in linux "[regression] 2.6.27-7 sometimes fails to boot (iwl3945 issue?)" [High,In progress]
<Mimi> I have the same error log
<bsnider> run the dmesg command and look for infomration about the wireless card
<Ktron> cwillu, Mimi, if it helps, its a Dell Inspiron 9400 running Xubuntu Intrepid
<bp|> Hmm. I do have wired connection now
<bp|> well, aptitude should fix what it broek I guess.
<bp|> *broke
<bsnider> that's possible
<crd1b> eLVis-: first of all, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and make sure that it says EXA, not XAA
<cwillu> Oric, ping
<Ktron> Mimi, no, I hadn't found that yet
<Ktron> Mimi, read through it to see if I can't find a way to just delay loading as the bug mentioned
<Oric> cwillu: ping?
<Ktron> Mimi, I don't really want to turn off my wifi
<crd1b> eLVis-: if it does, open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find Section "Device" and add: Option "AccelMethod" "XAA" and Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
<cwillu> Oric, what's going on?
<cwillu> Oric, did you get that version number?
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> Oric, don't private message people without at least telling them first
<Mimi> me either Ktron, I don't have a eth cable so I rely on wireless :P I'm searching for how to delay the driver from being loaded too
<cwillu> and don't pm me right now :p
<Oric> cwillu:version number about what?
<Oric> cwillu: ok,won't do that again
<cwillu> I can't follow all the converstations if I have to switch windows all the time :p
<cwillu> Oric, just meant the window where the packages are listed
<Ktron> Mimi, cwillu, it looks like if you blacklist the module and then add "modprobe iwl3945" to rc.local it'll just load after boot instead of during... sounds plausible anyway
<Oric> cwillu: i search for "linux" and return many results
<cwillu> Ktron, yep
<cwillu> Oric, don't search
<cwillu> Oric, click in the package list, and then type 'linux'
<cwillu> it'll be the only one called 'linux' :p
<cwillu> tell me the version number
<Mimi> that sounds like searching
<cwillu> Mimi, searching is a different mechanism
<Mimi> ^^ I understand :P
<cwillu> this is more like 'quick scrolling' :p
<Oric> cwillu: it returns "linux    2.6.24.21.23"
<Ktron> cwillu, Mimi, there's also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263059/comments/83
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263059 in linux "[regression] 2.6.27-7 sometimes fails to boot (iwl3945 issue?)" [High,In progress]
<LimCore> how to hibernate, if my swap (/dev/sda3) is encrypted?    1) how to use other swap patition to write hibernation image  2) is there a way to encrypt the hibernation image with some password and be asked for it at unhibernation?
<Oric> cwillu: and the latest is 2.6.24.21.23
<cwillu> Oric, and what does it say for 'latest version'?
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> Oric, pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<cwillu> !pastebin | oric
<ubottu> oric: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Oric> ok
<Ktron> cwillu, Mimi, I'm going to try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263059/comments/83 and hope that works out for me
<cwillu> Ktron, yep, that sounds reasonable (in the 'it shouldn't be broken, but that might get it working' sense)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263059 in linux "[regression] 2.6.27-7 sometimes fails to boot (iwl3945 issue?)" [High,In progress]
<Oric> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58438/
<Oric> cwillu: here
<Mimi> Ooooh yeah... *goes try that* thanks ktron ;)
<cwillu> Oric, um
<Ktron> Mimi, thanks cwillu
<cwillu> Oric, you have feisty repositories enabled
<cwillu> Oric, _Why_ do you have feisty repositories in there?
<cwillu> and gutsy
<cwillu> and edgy
<cwillu> that's an unholy mess
<Ktron> cwillu, that is hysterical
<noodlesgc> Oric hey, you forgot the dapper repo's ;)
<cwillu> Oric, copy the contents of http://paste.ubuntu.com/58440/ into /etc/apt/sources.list
<cwillu> Oric, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list will let you do that
<cwillu> Oric, _replace_ the contents, don't leave anything in (you can always re-add a repository later if necessary)
<cwillu> noodlesgc, to say nothing of warty and hoary :)
<Oric_> cwillu: sorry,i reboot "maybe rebooted"
<cwillu> Oric, don't reboot
<cwillu> oh, heh
<hyperair> has anybody noticed that some compose key combinations are missing in intrepid?
<cwillu> <cwillu> Oric, um
<cwillu> <Ktron> Mimi, thanks cwillu
<cwillu> <cwillu> Oric, you have feisty repositories enabled
<cwillu> <cwillu> Oric, _Why_ do you have feisty repositories in there?   and gutsy... and edgy... that's an unholy mess
<Oric_> cwillu: parden me,what's repository in ubuntu?
<hyperair> a + e ==> æ, but / + u doesn't give me the micro sign =\
<eLVis-> crdlb, ok, it says XAA in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log , the /etc/X11/xorg.conf just says 'Section "Device" / Identifier  "Configured Video Device" / EndSection', i'm adding the 'Option "AccelMethod" "XAA" and Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" ' befor the 'EndSection' ?
<cwillu> <cwillu> Oric, copy the contents of http://paste.ubuntu.com/58440/ into /etc/apt/sources.list
<cwillu> <cwillu> Oric, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list will let you do that
<cwillu> <cwillu> Oric, _replace_ the contents, don't leave anything in (you can always re-add a repository later if necessary)
<Oric_> ok,doing that
<cwillu> Oric, repositories are where ubuntu keeps the packages you can install.  There are seperate repositories for each release of ubuntu, and they shouldn't be mixed
<cwillu> Oric, yours are mixed.
<cwillu> mvo, I just lost another dialog :(
<eLVis-> crdlb, and glxgears says somethign about 500-550fps to me currently
<cwillu> Oric, after you've copied that in, and saved the file, close synaptic, and run sudo apt-get update
<Oric_> cwillu: i know,that's:/var/cache/apt/archives.so what shoud i do after i pasted the sources.list
<cwillu> Oric, you cleared everything else out of the file, right?
<Oric_> yesh
<cwillu> Oric_, okay, save and quit, and close synaptic
<bp|upgrading> Btw, aptitude SIGSEV's when you play its Minesweeper.
<cwillu> Oric_, then run sudo apt-get update
<napsy_> Hello. I have a problem connecting to a VPN through NetworkManager. The log says that the certificate is invalid because it's self-signed. Can I ignore this and let the handshake complete?
<Oric_> cwillu: doing that
<cwillu> Oric, when it's done, go to system | administration | update manager, and install any updates it shows
<cwillu> Oric, if it asks to do a 'partial upgrade', say yes.
<Oric_> cwillu: following what you said :)
<Oric_> cwillu: ok
<hyperair> cwillu: #banshee?
<Ktron> Lol, I installed the ATI fglrx driver, and now GDM is all confused and thinks I have a second monitor connected (I don't) and is displaying the login in the middle of the two of so I only see half
 * cwillu pokes hyperair with the banshee stick
<Ktron> But, time to go
 * hyperair pokes back with a longer banshee stick
<LimCore> there is no ext4 in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<LimCore> there seem to be tools and support for it, why not add it to instaler
<TheInfinity> LimCore: because ubuntu is no testing distro - and ext4 is not well tested
<francisco_t> Should I have a .bashrc file on my home ??
<x1250> hey guys, can someone actually post messages into youtube videos? I can't, it just doesn't work, it keeps like trying but never finishes. Reloading the page shows that no message has been posted.
<x1250> (firefox)
<bp|> Looks like that did the trick.
<bp|> Yay! It did. Thanks b sniper
<bp|> I also have my big bad alt-fx terminals back :D
<bp|> Well, later all fellows.
<scobby> why the heck the new logout button dont change the status of pidgin ???
<vbabiy> Are going to have open office 3.0 in 8.10
<danbh_intrepid> np
<danbh_intrepid> no
<vbabiy> danbh_intrepid: do you know why?
<danbh_intrepid> vbabiy: well, I don't know why, but I can explain my logic.  If you want to know why, maybe try #ubuntu-motu
<vbabiy> danbh_intrepid: thianks
<Unksi> vbabiy: there is a ppa repo for it though
<vbabiy> Unksi: is there one for both 8.04 and 8.10
<Unksi> i think so
<vbabiy> Unksi: do you got a link
<Unksi> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<Unksi> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<kulight1> dev said on ubuntu barinstorm that it will be backported
<danbh_intrepid> oo3? kulight1?
<danbh_intrepid> the crazy thing, is that I was just looking at it in the debian repos, and the final version isnt even there.  Its a collecting of release candidate and beta packages
<kulight1> danbh_intrepid: yes
<danbh_intrepid> *collection
<MTecknology> so
<MTecknology> Would it make sense to need /boot on a separate partition to be able to go into hibernate?
<MTecknology> Is that perhaps why it's never worked for me?
<darkhamm> i've an only annoying problem with intrepid beta
<darkhamm> i've upgraded form hardy
<MTecknology> !ask|darkhamm
<ubottu> darkhamm: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<darkhamm> before the upgrade a message said me about eventually video problem because catalyst for intrepid missed
<darkhamm> ok
<darkhamm> after gdm, i've 2 second loading and stop. i can scroll the mouse
<darkhamm> but nothing
<darkhamm> brown screen
<MTecknology> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<darkhamm> and a mouse pointer
<darkhamm> i can run only kde and gnome recovery
<MTecknology> darkhamm: can you log into a failsafe session? Either Gnome/KDE or terminal
<Mimi> i think thats what he meant by gnome recovery
<darkhamm> yes, excuse me
<darkhamm> in gdm i must change session
<MTecknology> darkhamm: what's in your ~/.xsession-errors
<darkhamm> and i can run properly only kde and gnome failsafe
<darkhamm> i look
<MTecknology> !enter | darkhamm
<ubottu> darkhamm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MTecknology> darkhamm: pastebin the contents of ~/.xsession-errors
<Mimi> !pastebin | darkhamm
<ubottu> darkhamm: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<darkhamm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58462/
<darkhamm> please help me
<darkhamm> i like this beta, (i haven't other relevant issue...) and i can't install a clean installation
<MTecknology> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<MTecknology> !intrepid | **
<ubottu> **: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Mimi> might want to read the topic.   type   /topic
<MTecknology> read the warning
<MTecknology> darkhamm: I'm not sure what's going on for you. A lot of things have changed in the last 2 days with 8.10. It's likely something was removed on your system that is expected in your session. Your session isn't loaded with a failsafe session
<darkhamm> i run ubuntu with normal kernel, not recovery mode
<darkhamm> and in gdm i changed session
<darkhamm> else, i've the issue
<webmaren> i think there's something broken with phonon in my install
<MTecknology> darkhamm: I don't think you should be using the pre-release. I think you should drop back to 8.04 until 8.10 is officaly released
<darkhamm> MTecknology, i've upgraded all the new packeges, but nothing...
<darkhamm> can i downgrade?
<webmaren> it won't recognize my sound card
<MTecknology> no
<danbh_intrepid> darkhamm: are you running kde4?
<MTecknology> !enter > darkhamm
<ubottu> darkhamm, please see my private message
<webmaren> and rm-ing .xine is not effective
<darkhamm> MTecknology: i run kde4 in the sessione before
<webmaren> anybody else having problems with phonon in kde4?
<darkhamm> close this channel or reserve this for developpers, if your only response are "read the topic"
<Mimi> darkhamm, no, it just seems a LOT of people update without realizing they should ONLY update when they wish to support the developers by helping them with  bugs.
<Mimi> There is no reason not to wait until the full version comes out
<Mimi> specially if stability is a concern
<darkhamm> i haven't problems
<darkhamm> i need help only for xorg.cong
<LogicalDash> Enigmail's password prompt isn't accepting input from either SCIM or scim-bridge.
<LogicalDash> I was using scim-bridge in Hardy and it worked fine.
<crd1b> darkhamm: what video card do you have?
<darkhamm> ati radeon 9600
<bronzewalla84> can anyone help me get a intel x3100 graphics card working?
<Mimi> darkhamm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/277344 do you think this is relevant ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277344 in compiz "Intrepid CD Live Gnome desktop fails" [Low,New]
<crd1b> bronzewalla84: it should work out of the box, in what way doesn't it?
<bronzewalla84> the only way i get a display is if i hook up an external monitor to my VGA port
<bronzewalla84> i checked my xorg.conf and it's very minimal
<bronzewalla84> tried running dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, to no avail
<ralpho> whats up with that mines that way too but it works
<darkhamm> Mimi: its similar
<bronzewalla84> no help?
<darkhamm> how can i rewrite a xorg.conf to be sure to load mesa drivers?
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> finally, oo3 will be included or not ?
<Mimi> -___________-
<SaschaRed> can I use the 8.10 beta dics to upgrade
<darkhamm> people, i've uninstalled intrepid fglrx drivers, i've the same issue (mouse can move , brown screen and stop...) now i'me here with gnome failsafe, loaded in gdm, what of gnome can do that?
<darkhamm> i can run properly kde4.1.2 and gnome failsafe, at an high resolurion....isn't sure about xorg...
<danbh_intrepid> SaschaRed: alternate cd
<SaschaRed> alternate
<SaschaRed> damn
<SaschaRed> okay
<SaschaRed> i was downloading the other one
<SaschaRed> and the whole bricking issue is fixed right?
<SaschaRed> of ethernet cards
<SaschaRed> wow that inspires confidence
<zg_> does the intrepid ibex graphical installer support JFS file-system?
<SaschaRed> did you guys fix the ethernet cards problem
<Mimi> Yeah I did. No, I'm kidding, I'm just a Ubuntu user like you :) *** we are not developers! If we were developers we would be developing stuffs instead of hanging out here ***** :D
<zg_> mimi != funny?!
<bsnider> SaschaRed, it is fixed, yes
<SaschaRed> ok just making sure
<Mimi> zg_ kinda get like that after hanging out here all day and watching people ask the same questions over and over without doing a little research on their own (hint: google + launchpad)
<Mimi> And watching only 2 or 3 people having the answers :P
<bsnider> Mimi, yes but gee whiz
<Mimi> whiz?
<zg_> mimi: all right all right...
<zg_> so you _are_ funny.
<Mimi> (Just asking what "whiz" means)
<Mimi> zg_ Thanks, *rollseyes* but I wasn't trying to be funny :D
<bsnider> when you're hopped up on peyote like i am, you've got nothing better to do than offer answers
<danbh_intrepid> lol, someone is asking about openoffice3 again, but in #ubuntu
<pwnguin> theres always the 3.0 ppa
<zg_> make some jokes about him and ooo3!! quick!
<bsnider> is openoffice 3 really _that_ much better/different than openoffice 2.4?
<zg_> y'need to be funny !
<zg_> *plenk0r*
<Mimi> Oh yeah, trust me, I understand that (I'm too, even though I'm not nearly as good as you guys about offering answers). The thing is, before I ask something, I search online to see if it has been brought up. That way I don't have to bother you guys. It seems almost no one is searching though. Something like Ooo3 has been asked a lot today, but no one seems to think about googling the topic.
<zg_> bsnider: its +0.6points better
<bsnider> it seems a little suspicious to go from 2.4 to 3 without 2.6 and 2.8 first. almost like a stunt
<francisco_t> Is the "input actions" working in kubuntu ???
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: you must not read slashdot
<zg_> Mimi: why should someone google when there is: a 60% of getting an answer in irc, 30% of getting an rtfm, 5% of starting a flamewar 'bout being funny with rtfm, 3% of getting some fine pr0n-links and 2% of getting kicked?
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, no, i didn't see what they said about it
<zg_> Mimi: I have a question, what is the name of the new ubuntu? what is the web adress? are you funny? do you have some nice pr0n?
<crd1b> there's nothing wrong with bumping the major version every major release
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: http://ask.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/15/2118240
<crd1b> if the next release is 9.0 or something, then there's a problem :P
<bsnider> crd1b, it's still a publicity stunt
<crd1b> no, it's a release
<bsnider> publicity stunt
<Mimi> bsnider, yeah, it's pretty nice. you can now see 2 pages at once (side by side), there's cute little notes, ... It's not like we have MS office, so it would be really really nice to get ooo 3 in ibex. Every little feature in OOO matters ^_^;
<zg_> Mimi: you think OOo3 needs a penis or a vagin?
<Mimi> oooninja.com has nice info about the new features.
<Pici> zg_: Stop.
<crashflow> can I use openoffice 3.0 in ubuntu 8.10?
<bsnider> crashflow, you CANNOT be serious
<Mimi> thank you.
<zg_> Pici: hum?
<crashflow> oh I forgot to add "without too much hassle"
<rnd0110> yesterday's update left me without scanner support, can anybody help?
<andriijas> how do i change the cpu mode from dynamic to power in gnome?
<Mimi> there's a repo for it on launchpad cash
<Mimi> *crash
<rnd0110> My scanner is CanoScan LIDE25
<rnd0110> 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<madm1ke> where do i report kernel/module bugs? like this one: [  337.642017] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.27/net/mac80211/main.c:1232 i
<Pici> zg_: Please keep the inappropriate comments to yourself.  This is a support channel.
<Mimi> You should be using 2.6.27-x in Intrepid rnd0110
<Pici> !guidelines > zg_
<ubottu> zg_, please see my private message
<Mimi> 2.6.24 is a Hardy kernel
<rnd0110> Mimi: I am using LTS release
<bsnider> rnd0110, wrong channel
<Mimi> #ubuntu ^^;
<rnd0110> which one is right?!
<Mimi> #ubuntu+1 is for Intrepid 8.10 support
<rnd0110> ah...
<rnd0110> sorry
<rnd0110> but maybe someone here knows...
<Walrusse> Hi everyone. I have some Kubuntu issues, with the new Oxygen theme that just made it in Intrepid, and Firefox. Is this the right place ?
<zg_> !kiss > mimi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiss
<zg_> o.O
<zg_> that's sociophobic o.O
 * rnd0110 leaving then. thanks anyway
<danbh_intrepid> hey, anyone know why /tmp isnt mounted to tmpfs?
<crashflow> am I right that only openoffice 2.4.1 is in the repositories?
<danbh_intrepid> crashflow: packages.ubuntu.com
<crashflow> thanks
<Mimi> Oh, I thought you wanted the v.3
 * Uplink pokes cwillu with a stick
<Glady> ok
<cwillu> hey
<Glady> walrusse
<Glady> retrogradation
<cwillu> or was that a stick poking for the sake of stick poking?
<EruditeHermit> is jockey-gtk disabled in intrepid right now?
<Walrusse> Problem is, the checkboxes and radio buttons were ugly before (everything was gray when the focus was on it). now, it's not the case anymore, but it has been replaced with Oxygen theme, but the issue is that those buttons and checkboxes are now way too big
<cwillu> Walrusse, firefox icons?
<Walrusse> cwillu: not quite. If I understood correctly, these are the icons of any gtk-apps used whithin Kubuntu
<joshua24> why is it that the beta ubuntu (gnome obviously) wouldnt work with USB KB on Live CD
<SaschaRed> how do I upgrade with the alternate disc
<joshua24> and also i cant boot to it from Hardy Heron, both on separate drives...
<joshua24> yet kubuntu's KB works... yet does not play nice with Nvidia and Gnome one does... kubuntu flickers my X server, and also wont boot from hardy
<danbh_intrepid> !upgrade | SaschaRed
<ubottu> SaschaRed: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Mimi> SaschaRed, sadly that page doesnt show how to use the alt-cd    http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/843193.html second post there does
<Walrusse> cwillu: if I go into the application "Qt configuration" and change the theme to something else (Cleanlooks for instance), the GUI of Firefox is better. But that's not a fix, since everybody getting the new Kubuntu will get Oxygen theme
<teeahr1> Hey everybody. I just upgraded to 8.10beta, and it seems to have blown away all my old KDE4 settings. Does anyone know if this is a common problem, and if so, whether I can do anything about it?
<zg_> teeahr1: you should close your windows next time to prevent the stormy weather blowing your stuff away dude o.O
<zg_> kk I rly suck
<theBishop> man, one of the updates yesterday sure put the bugs back into my firefox... it was running very stable before then
<badp> Hello. Can you confirm me libffi4 has an unavailable dependency?
<zg_> theBishop: Propably Flash 10?
<bronzewalla84> can't get sound working on dell studio, can anyone help?
<theBishop> zg_, i think i was running flash10 before that
<zg_> theBishop: hm k... propably there is any bug o. sth. like that and it will be re-patched untill release?
<badp> zg_: I am running 10.0.12 according to apt, I was told I needed to get the latest flash player as well.
<badp> *running Flash
<Ayabara> my intrepid can't find the wireless networks I've been connected to earlier.
<badp> So can you confirm me libffi4 is a broken package?
<Ayabara> anyone else having wireless-issues?
<solarion> Ayabara: not today; have you upgraded your packages recently?
<badp> I had earlier today, but it was about wireless not being recognised at all.
<badp> As far as one could see in the network manager applet anyway.
<dli_> gnome+compiz howto?
<Ayabara> solarion: yesterday. I have had this issue for a while. maybe I have some configuration file issues. I'll create a new user and see if "he" can connect
<solarion> Ayabara: there've been a lot of updates in the last day or so; try and update and see if it persists first
<solarion> also make sure all the NetworkManager parts are there.  :)
<Ayabara> solarion: ok. how do I do that last bit?
<solarion> Ayabara: make sure network-manager and network-manager-gnome (or -kde) is installed for one
<EruditeHermit> how does jockey detect hardware such as ATI graphics cards for installation of special drivers? It is not detecting my ATI card
<dli_> EruditeHermit, what ati card?
<EruditeHermit> dli_: rv350
<EruditeHermit> dli_: radeon 9600
<crdlb> EruditeHermit: there is no fglrx for intrepid
<crdlb> use the open source radeon driver
<EruditeHermit> crdlb: there is an fglrx for intrepid. It got updated recently
<dli_> EruditeHermit, it's supported by the "radeon" driver
<EruditeHermit> dli_: I know but the fglrx driver also should support it
<dli_> EruditeHermit, I don't do fglrx, no idea then
<EruditeHermit> they released 8.54.3 which supports Xorg 7.4, xserver 1.5
<EruditeHermit> so it was included in Ubuntu
<EruditeHermit> but jockey isn't working for me. It isn't even detecting my modem
<bronzewalla84> my sound won't work in fresh intrepid install, i've checked to make sure nothings muted, and still no sound
<EruditeHermit> the jockey detection mechanism seems broken for me
<EruditeHermit> as it is empty when I run it
<exco> EruditeHermit: you enned to install xorg-driver-fglrx
<exco> after that the driver gets detected in "Hardware Drivers" (jockey)
<exco> *need (what was that?)
<EruditeHermit> exco: shouldn't it detect my card and offer to install it for me?
<crdlb> EruditeHermit: yes
<crdlb> but give them a day or two ...
<exco> I think so - but it didn't offer me that option ether, EruditeHermit
<exco> *either
<EruditeHermit> hmm
<EruditeHermit> should I file a bug report?
<EruditeHermit> I am not particularly interested in using it, I just want it to work for others
<exco> EruditeHermit: I don't know about you, but for me the fglrx drivers boost performance by more than 25% - and I can downclock the graphics card to make my notebook cooler. Way smoother Compiz effects (if you're into that stuff)
<Mimi> for nvidia? (exco)
<EruditeHermit> I don't know because I haven't used it for a while
<exco> Mimi: fglrx = ati
<Mimi> thought so ^^; thanks
<rom1v> hi again
<rom1v> will intrepid include oo3?
<EruditeHermit> rom1v: no
<exco> EruditeHermit: don't change it if you're happy with your settings
<EruditeHermit> rom1v: it will be in a PPA though
<rom1v> :'(
<Mimi> So you can still download and install it
<EruditeHermit> exco: I wanted to see how much faster it is
<EruditeHermit> rom1v: https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive
<EruditeHermit> rom1v: if you are desperate
<EruditeHermit> rom1v: beware of breakage though
<exco> I have a X700 and glxgears now shows more than 2500fps (without tweaking) and with the radeon drivers it was ~2000fps, EruditeHermit
<EruditeHermit> rom1v: you keep both halves if it breaks
<xxploit> 2500fps Lol
<xxploit> wat shit card is that
<EruditeHermit> exco: glxgears doesn't necessarily test things well. It is true that fglrx is about twice as fast in games though
<crdlb> glxgears doesn't test things at all
<crdlb> you should never use that number for anything
<EruditeHermit> I used to get 3000 in hardy
<EruditeHermit> now I get 2200 in intrepid
<EruditeHermit> but it doesn't mean anything
<crdlb> it either works (you have working 3d, possibly software) or it doesn't
<exco> I couldn't care less about this test, but everything I do is smoother than before, crdlb, EruditeHermit
<EruditeHermit> exco: I believe you
<crdlb> fglrx _is_ faster
<EruditeHermit> exco: it has OpenGL 2 support whereas radeon only manages 1.3
<EruditeHermit> exco: it is a better driver by all means
<EruditeHermit> apart from the fact it breaks if ATI doesn't update it
<crdlb> the R300 and R400 support in radeon was reverse engineered
<EruditeHermit> and also video playback for me was better with radeon
<rom1v> and ekiga 3?
<EruditeHermit> rom1v: no
<rom1v> why that?
<EruditeHermit> rom1v: no idea
<EruditeHermit> rom1v: openoffice3 IS in Intrepid
<EruditeHermit> rom1v: it ISN'T installed as the default
<EruditeHermit> rom1v: but you can install 3.0 easily actually
<rom1v> yes, I understood that... but "what a shame" (can we say "it's a shame", what's the difference?)
<EruditeHermit> the reason for that is openoffice has really buggy releases
<EruditeHermit> and I think canonical didn't want to take a risk. They have only had 3 weeks before release to work on it
<EruditeHermit> rom1v: so they stuck with 2.4 as default and included 3.0 for those that wanted it
<danbh_intrepid> EruditeHermit: I don't see it
<EruditeHermit> rom1v: playing it safe
 * Mimi wonders if Ubuntu should stop having releases and just update as needed <3 <3 <3
<EruditeHermit> danbh_intrepid: hmm maybe you are right, I have some extra repos instatlled
<danbh_intrepid> Mimi: you forgot to duck!!!!
<crimsun> Mimi: nothing's stopping you from doing that now...
<Mimi> I can take it, I'm strong, bring it on!.. no, I dont want a fight >.<
<danbh_intrepid> Mimi: I asked on the devel-discuss mailing list, and I got some explanatory reponses, and some hostile ones
<Mimi> crimsun, I know, but if they rush to meet release deadlines, could they overlook bugs that need to be fixed?
<Mimi> I don't care either way, I'm sticking with Ubuntu regardless. I just wonder if it would be better
<EruditeHermit> I doubt it would be better
<EruditeHermit> because then you'd have delays
<Mimi> such as?
<crimsun> Mimi: there are tons of bugs that don't get fixed simply due to lack of resources.  E.g., number of eyes on bugs
<EruditeHermit> thats what fedora does
<danbh_intrepid> I think getdeb.net and playdeb.net are kinda bridging the gap a bit
<EruditeHermit> and debian
<EruditeHermit> debian especially has release delays
<EruditeHermit> because you can never get everything
<EruditeHermit> never going to be bugless software
<Mimi> Novell, ofcourse not
<Mimi> *no, ofcourse not
<Mimi> ... diveintopython book comes installed....? Wow. How thoughtful. *opens it up and starts reading it :3 *
<Newbie1> can anyone tell me why this is not working sudo cp ieee80211 /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<Newbie1> I need to get this folder in the wireless folder
<Newbie1> I think
<crimsun> use either -r or -a for a folder
<Newbie1> where after the cp ?
<crimsun> yes
<Newbie1> done thanks
<Newbie1> anyone running a msi wind ?
<bronzewalla84> so i'm trying to play an mp3 with vlc, i get no sound and vlc skips through to track very quickly, i'm guessing this a codec problem, but can't figure it out... please help
<danbh_intrepid> bronzewalla84: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mich2> Hello again, i'm currently stuck at my STL problem in STL_Construct.h.. http://pastebin.ca/1228731
<mich2> anyone an idea whats wrong since i upgraded to intrepid ?
<danbh_intrepid> hey mich2 I had an idea, try installing build-essentials
<danbh_intrepid> maybe something didnt upgrade right
<Andy80> hi all
<mich2> it's already installed
<dphase> anyone seen issues witk jockey not able to install nvidia drivers?
<danbh_intrepid> o well
<mich2> maybe trying an autoremove ?
<Andy80>  a little question: when you're in the login screen, you can choose the language, set default language ecc.... but, what if you want the language to be automatically set, depending on the user that does login? for example... if I log with andy80 I want English, if I login with pippo I want Italian ecc.... is it possibile to do it?
<jrib> Andy80: doesn't your choice persist when you make it the first time/
<sorush20> hi I would like to sort out this error with gpg keys..
<sorush20> I'm not seeing the interpid repositories despite adding them correctly to the sources.list
<sorush20> I get time out server and I'm using a proxy.. I have set synaptic to use poxy but its no use..
<sorush20> can anyone help its been a few days
<Andy80> jrib, the problem is that the choice persist :) I explain better.... If the default language is english, I want to login with another user that wants italian. He choose italian and at this point GDM asks: do you want Italian to be default language, only this session or cancel?
<Andy80> if you choose default, you change the default language, and I don't want this. if you choose only this session, the choice is not saved.... understand now?
<soundray> Andy80: choode "default language". It will only apply to that particular user.
<soundray> *choose
<Andy80> soundray, I try, wait...
<MadsRH> Can anyone tell me why I can't see my webcam in 8.10? I would like to try Cheese :-) "lsusb" showes Bus 002 Device 002: ID 041e:4053 Creative Technology, Ltd Live! Cam Video IM
<Andy80> soundray, this is what happens (I repeat it again): when I logout from english user and try to login with italian one, I get this message: Do you wish to make English(USA) the default for future sessions? - You have chosen English(USA) for this sessione, but your default setting is Italian: Just for this session - Cancel - Make Default?
<danbh_intrepid> MadsRH: try gstreamer-properties
<sorush20> gpg –keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com –recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<Andy80> If I click on Make Default, it makes english the default language for the italian user
<Don_Miguel> ouch
<soundray> Andy80: that's a bug. Please report it on launchpad. Mention that it's a regression, because hardy doesn't have this problem.
<sorush20> gpg –keyserver khp://keyserver.ubuntu.com –recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 usage: gpg [options] [filename]
<sorush20> I keep getting this error where is kubuntu key server?
<Andy80> soundray, ok, I'll submit it as a bug, maybe later, I cannot right now, I've to finisgh preparing 8 pc for LinuxDay next week :)
<Andy80> thanks anyway
<Newbie1> sudo cp /*.ko /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<Newbie1> wgy doe this not work
<dli_> how to make compiz work with gnome? I thought this was the default for gnome
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, it is, howver you need to have to correct drivers installed
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, also, you may need to dowload another manager from the repos
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, intel 945, xf86-video-intel, by default
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, which one?
<sorush20> I keep getting key server time outs
<sorush20> gpg --keyserver subkeys.gpg.net --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, im not sure what u mean..
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, "to dowload another manager "?
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, ah.. ok. go into your Repostiry, and type in Compiz extra effects or something like that
<B3z3rk3r> will come up with CCSM i think
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, I have ccsm now
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, you need to install that, which u can then enable all the extra effects in compiz under Gnome
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, already enabled them:( not seeing
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, are u getting any effects at all ?
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, not sure now, ps shows compiz up
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, I am using vnc to test this remote machine, maybe effects are on
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, thanks for help
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, so its working?
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, do u have access to the machine? im not sure if effects will show up on a remote machine as iv never tried honestly
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, not sure:(
<dli_> the machine is in another country :)
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, I don't have a visa to go there
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, ROFl.. so we are kinda screwed then.. ok. wel as long as CCSM is up and running, chances are that it will be fine
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, i guess it's fine. compiz up and I can play ccsm
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, not sure how compiz works on dual monitor still
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, great, wel there u go then :) iv had issues with dual monitor from 7.10
<B3z3rk3r> havent tried its since tho..
<B3z3rk3r> so really couldnt tel u
<B3z3rk3r> useing xp a lot more again
<B3z3rk3r> i know.. heresy!  :p
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, can I get gnome panel up on the second monitor? I couldn't get xfce panel there either
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, didnt really get a chnce to play around with it much when i had it working, i simply use d it as an extention to my current monitor.. no bars.. nothing
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, although im sure its possible to get that working, im really not sure where to go from here to help u do that as i dont have any XP with that
<B3z3rk3r> sory bud
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, ok:( it's a poor eee-pc, now, with large external monitor
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, lol.. u are inflicting extra compiz effects on a EEE? man u are cruel.. lol
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, i have seen an EEE running compiz sufiently, abliet not smoothly
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, wouldnt reccomend it honestly
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, it was pretty smooth with xfce+compiz
<B3z3rk3r> on a bare install?
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, then, we brought in extra monitor, xrandr in Xorg-7.3 contains a bug, so I upgraded
<B3z3rk3r> to Ubuntu x.x ?
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, the asus os is awful. I just deleted everything, use linear raid to combine two SSDs
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, I installed 8.04, then, to get rid of the xrandr bug, upgraded to 8.10 yesterday
<B3z3rk3r> Xandros is actually quite good i thought... just needed to become power user friendly to
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, no, I don't like aufs, and small 4GB partition for system
<B3z3rk3r> ah k... with 8.10 u may still ahve some teething issues as its not oficial yet as im sure u know
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, don't see any issue yet
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, in that case i might give it a go myself
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, X virtual was set to "1600x1600" by default, I modified it to "2048x2048"
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, I hate ubuntu to modify my xorg.conf, how to disable this feature
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, cant seem to get my GTX280 to work with ubuntu 8.04, might give 8.10 a go
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, wow.. thats a nice monitor!
<B3z3rk3r> dli_,  u can manually modify your xorg .conf
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, no, Virtual, it's 1280x1024 and 1024x600, so, 1600x1600 slightly missed the 1624 minimum
<B3z3rk3r> dli_, oh.. i se
<dli_> B3z3rk3r, yes, but ubuntu keeps modifying it, I havet "chatter +i"
<vinicius> hi! i dont know whats happening here... when I scroll the content of some windows (in office or firefox for example), the text leaves some kind of "fake text" on the screen that's only printed. If i minimize and restore the windows it comes back to normal until the next scrolling or typing...
<vinicius> if i also change a firefox tab, the text only changes if i scroll it...
<dli_> vinicius, video-card driver bug:)
<dli_> ati?
<vinicius> dli_: is that being normal in intrepid with nvidia videocards?
<dli_> vinicius, nvidia is slightly better than ati, but still a random bug generator
<dli_> vinicius, buy intel video card next time:)
<vinicius> dli_: when i turn the computer off as well, some kind of gost comes off instead of the "ubuntu turn-off screen"
<B3z3rk3r> vinicius, ati is known for por support of their cards in general, however the prob is amplified by ubuntu and linux in genral
<vinicius> B3z3rk3r: dli_ have you seen anyone reporting somehting like this before?
<vinicius> B3z3rk3r: dli_ it was pretty ok before with hardy....
<dli_> vinicius, I don't care about binary only drivers:( traumatized
<vinicius> B3z3rk3r: dli_ the new nvidia drivers released today are being downloaded right now... :(
<vinicius> B3z3rk3r: dli_ lets see if it works
<B3z3rk3r> vinicius, good luck
<vinicius> B3z3rk3r: dli_ thanks for the attentio, anyway
<B3z3rk3r> vinicius, comeback if u dont ahve any luck k?
<vinicius> B3z3rk3r: dli_ i will... thanks!
<Windsurfer619> Hi, suppose I have an nVidia 6150, what packages would I need to install on a liveCD to get 3D acceleration out of the box? Are there open source drivers?
<vinicius> Windsurfer619: I suppose its the nvidia-117*
<vinicius> or 177 :p
<B3z3rk3r> Windsurfer619, your card should be detected automatically, and ready to go. If not come back and see us here :)
<dli_> Windsurfer619, nouveau driver
<vinicius> Windsurfer619: but ubuntu asks u if you want to install them at boot if theyre not opensource
<B3z3rk3r> 178.24 is out as of 15th OCT
<dli_> Windsurfer619, I can see the development is pretty active for nouveau
<Windsurfer619> Keep in mind this is a LiveDVD. I tried the nvidia-glx-173. Should it just work with the 177?
<B3z3rk3r> Windsurfer619, yes, should do? may i ask why u are runninga live cd instead of an install?
<Windsurfer619> B3z3rk3r: Lab computers > lan party
<B3z3rk3r> Windsurfer619, ahaha... nice!!!
<Windsurfer619> I bought 20 DVDs for 8 bucks :)
<Windsurfer619> well, mini-dvds, just to be cool.
<Windsurfer619> So yeah, I need this for tomorrow... I made a test DVD with nvidia-glx-173 and it just didn't work at all. If I install the 177, it should just work out-of-the box? No "driver download" or anything once I'm in gnome?
<B3z3rk3r> Windsurfer619, perhaps. although depends on your machines config, hardware.. blah blah blah
<Windsurfer619> gaah
<B3z3rk3r> Windsurfer619, so relly cant say for sure
<B3z3rk3r> Windsurfer619, best idea is a test batch
<Windsurfer619> Well I know it's already that awkward square-resolution screen
<Windsurfer619> Well, I need it for tomorrow, so this is best-guess and pray
<B3z3rk3r> if it doesnt work.. compiz isnt such a big deal.. just a cool hook really, or personally, i find it to be a productivity boost
<B3z3rk3r> Windsurfer619, give the latest drivers a go as they will surely have the ebst support
<B3z3rk3r> Windsurfer619, gl
<Windsurfer619> Compiz isn't the issue. BZFlag, openarena, and warsow are.
<Windsurfer619> okay!
<Windsurfer619> thank you.
<B3z3rk3r> Windsurfer619, np mate.. enjoy
<Windsurfer619> Just wondering... what would be the cause for the 173 not working?
<Windsurfer619> or... could be the cause
<sorush20> hi how is everyone?
<sorush20> ubottu: Hi can you hear me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Windsurfer619> Hello!
<Windsurfer619> I'm alright.
<sorush20> good what has happened there seems to bee low activity in terms of help and interaction
<sorush20> is ubuntu very busy?
<Denise> I think they are all eating their kraft dinner
<sorush20> what is that?
<Denise> a meal for nerds
<B3z3rk3r> lol... /facepalm
<Denise> geez
<Denise> kidding
<Windsurfer619> lol
<Windsurfer619> I had steak and a yam, thankyouverymuch
<sorush20> oh that is nasty
 * B3z3rk3r is only 5 mins away from completion of his psych class for today!!!
 * B3z3rk3r bids you all farewell as class is now over!  :)  goodluck all, back later
<Denise> I wonder if one can know eveything about linux
<Windsurfer619> Un-possible
<Denise> there are so many programs
<Denise> and gadgets
<Denise> and experiences
<Mimi> I wonder if Linus knows everything about Linux
<Denise> many of them doing the same thing
<Denise> how come my ip is not hidden
<vinicius> dli_: i had no luck here.. :p
<vinicius> i took a screenshot to help explain the problem
<vinicius> http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/2479/capturadetelanu1.jpg
<Denise> what was ur question vinicius
<vinicius> Denise: there I moved the openoffice cursor with the keyboard from left to right
<vinicius> Denise: take a look in the image
<Denise> what does it mean?
<vinicius> Denise: the cursos leaves some traces
<vinicius> *cursor
<Denise> what the sentence means in english
<vinicius> Denise: oh... thats not important at all..
<vinicius> Denise: Im having this problem here with things printed on the screen that arent actually there
<vinicius> Denise: if i scroll the page, so it comes back to normal
<vinicius> Denise: but thats really pissing me off
<vinicius> Denise: how would you describe this problem? my english is not that good and i want to put in ubuntuforums
<Denise> i dunno
<Denise> but i would like to know what it means in englsih
<Windsurfer619> Sounds like you're getting graphical artifacts from the cursor in OpenOffice
<Denise> justificativa
<Denise> urbanism plan
<Denise> traba
<Denise> social assistance
<Denise> conseguimos
<Denise> curitabla
<adelie42> how do you disable ipv6 support completely? having issues again since upgrading. 'blacklist ipv6' in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<adelie42> that worked before
<Denise> curitaba
<vinicius> Denise: its my degree tesis
<vinicius> Denise: we have a lot of waste catchers here in brazil
<vinicius> Denise: its missing social development
<vinicius> Denise: and actually you have a brazilian name
<Denise> DEnise?
<Denise> brezilian?
<Denise> lol
<Denise> first time
<Denise> it is portuguese?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Denise> I was searching in my spanish dictionary
<vinicius> Denise: yes it is
<teeahr1> Hey everybody. Upgraded to the Kubuntu beta this morning, have had a few problems which mostly haven't been that bad. But I'm having some trouble with a program I compiled before upgrading (I had a feeling I should have run "make uninstall" first...)
<joaopinto> teeahr1, most programs do not provide a "make uninstall"
<joaopinto> if you upgraded to newer libs, you will need to recompile the app
<vinicius> teeahr1: and that really sucks... once you installed.. thats it..
<neztiti> guys how i can remove input action from my system ???
<DrunkenPirate34> hey guys
<joaopinto> teeahr1, you can use checkinstall make install, to produce a .deb package and then remove it
<DrunkenPirate34> I just updated and restarted today. My wireless USB mouse worked fine before the restart, but no I cannot get it to work at all. I will test other USB devices and get back to anyone who responds. I have tried a different port, etc.
<Denise> south america project
<neztiti> joaopinto: let me know how
<teeahr1> I wasn't finished, you guys out-typed me :) It's Krusader, and it compiles with cmake. It does provide a "make uninstall," I often upgrade the svn version. Since upgrading to 8.10, somehow the executable got "lost" (it's still there, in /usr/lib/kde4/bin/, but that's not in $PATH anymore)...
<teeahr1> So I was going to uninstall and reinstall the new svn version, but now I'm getting a message that says "find_package could not find module FindKDE4Internal.cmake"
<DrunkenPirate34> Ok, my USB system is not working at all after the update and restart...
<DrunkenPirate34> and jokey-gtk just quit
<teeahr1> cmake is definitely still there, but the module FindKDE4Internal.cmake isn't, or at least it's not in /usr/share/cmake/modules
<vinicius> how can i add images on ubuntu forums? is there a [img] tag?
<ronny> hi
<Denise> development
<ronny> got a weird issue, gnome-window decorations are entirely gone and all apps are started as fullscreen, anyone got an idea what could be the cause?
<ronny> (i recently installed ubuntu-mobile by accident, removing didnt help tho)
<skyjumper> ronny: that sounds like what happens if you press whichever key is defined as 'fullscreen' in compiz
<pi-meson> I should be able to install the ibex beta now and basically just apt-get update/upgrade my way to the full release between now and oct 30, right?
<Windsurfer619> yes, theoretically
<ronny> skyjumper: any idea how to fix?
<Denise> u make me spin
<ronny> skyjumper: oh, compiz isnt running ?!
<sorush20>  is there something wrong with my sources list I@m not seening amarok new version
<sorush20> (23:39:07) sorush20: http://pastebin.ca/1228832
<pi-meson> and if my machine has an e1000 nic internally, i won't be able to use it with the beta, but I should if i upgrade?
<ronny> anyone got an idea?
<DrunkenPirate34> is there a fix for jockey yet?
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> why am I getting this ignored list?
<sorush20> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security/main Translation-en_GB
<sorush20> why?
<sorush20> is there something worng?
<crimsun> sorush20: nothing has changed in that pocket, so why wouldn't it be ignored?
<raffster> I have an issue with my wireless card in 8.10
<raffster> I just upgraded to 8.10
<raffster> my wireless card will not enable
<raffster> I can detect it
<raffster> the driver appears to be installed correctly
<raffster> iwconfig wlan0 works fine
<DrunkenPirate34> submit a bugreport
<raffster> how?
<raffster> for what package?
<raffster> here is the thing
<raffster> if I boot up with the old kernel
<raffster> everything works
<DrunkenPirate34> submit a bug report w/the kernel
<raffster> how do I submit a bug report
<Mimi> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sorush20> crimsun: why am I getting old version of amarok?
<sorush20> I'm getting amarok 1.4
<crimsun> sorush20: what version did you expect?
<sorush20> why?>
<ralpho> how do you put back the taskbar clock the widgets one dont have date.
<sorush20> 2.4
<krash> Greets
<ralpho> doh
<krash> I just wanted to mention a couple things, they are probably known already though, but I have a few icons messed up in my taskbar and when I add an item to favorites it shows up weird
<wastrel> hi dudes
<crimsun> sorush20: see http://www.kubuntu.org/amarok2-beta2
<Denise> ok
<AdamMoredo> Any change that OpenOffice 3.0 will make it into the main repositories by Ibex's release date, or will it be reserved as a feature for 9.04 (Jaunty something?)
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-17
<Mimi> jackalope
<ronny> hmm, *help* my windows in gnome still lack decorations and get started in fullscreen mode, anyone cacn help
<outbri> ronny: try running emerald --replace
<ronny> outbri: doesnt work
<outbri> ronny: hmm. I'm not sure about the fullscreen thing either
<outbri> ronny: is compiz running?
<ronny> outbri: no
<Windsurfer619> gtk-window-decorator --replace does what?
<wastrel> i'm running 8.10
<Mimi> It replaces the window decorator
<Windsurfer619> Well, sure. But I'm looking for the errors that ronny gets
<Windsurfer619> He doesn't have metacity or a window decorator running, methinks
<ronny> outbri: even id i run compiz and replace stuff i dont get window decorations
<Mimi> Oops hehe, Windsurfer619  i thought you were actually asking the channel what it does hehe!
<ronny> Windsurfer619: well, running compiz now, in fact no window manager seems to get decorations
<krash> how come when I add stuff to my favorites it shows up there messed up?
<krash> missing the icon and says ie. kde/konversation.desktop underneath of konversation?
<Mimi> Anyone know what is meant by "Any application is able to utilise the instant messaging session. "  (Regarding Empathy, reading Gnome 2.24 release notes)
<RAOF> Mimi: Apps can talk to telepathy to do useful things (like sending IMs to your contacts, or files, or doing colaborative editing, etc)
<mxiia> Networking isn't working, I cannot seem to edit any form of a network (wireless) under nm-applet i cannot add anytthing, under nm-editor i cannot view the eth0 configuration, in 8.04 i had it working...
<crdlb> telepathy: the most awesome abuse of dbus ever
<mxiia>  Networking isn't working, I cannot seem to edit any form of a network (wireless) under nm-applet i cannot add anytthing, under nm-editor i cannot view the eth0 configuration, in 8.04 i had it working...
<Mimi> hehehehe crdlb ! RAOF I think I understand now, thanks! Sounds exciting
<Windsurfer619> Seems like ibex broke your system. Could it have something to do with the ethernet kernel patch?
<mxiia> I don't know
<mxiia> It worked in ibix for a daym then today it stopped
<mxiia> I'm on another computer
<keithclark> I seem to be having a problem getting Compiz to work with my ATI X200 video here.  I have the restricted drivers installed and enabled, but the Extras just will not work.
<mxiia> I have been banned from #ubuntu? why!?
<LjL> mxiia: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<mxiia> ok
<mxiia> still have that damn networking problem
<keithclark> I asked in #compiz-fusion and they told me to ask: "how to nudge dkms to make it rebuild the kernel module" here.
<crdlb> (it's trying to use the 8.50.3 kernel module instead of 8.54.3)
<keithclark> crdlb, what, you are everywhere :)
<ralpho> Savwafare Ist Everywhere
<ronny> ok, i get window-decorations in fluxbox, i dont get them in gnome/xfce4
<ronny> wth is broken
<Denise> whats happening
<ronny> cant really explain it, but gnome/xfce lack window decoration, other wm's dont
<ronny> it happend since i randomly installed a larger chunk of stuff
<Denise> u wanted to shock me
<ronny> (ubuntu-mobile and some other things, combined to around 2gb of installed packages (yes, thats probably insane))
<LjL> Denise: stop saying nonsense
<Denise> come on
<Denise> you are unfair
<Denise> your game is to easy to read
<ronny> well, im on fluxbox for now, i'd still like to figure how the heck i broke gnome/xfce
<leftyfb> Is there a known problem/fix for intrepid constantly stating "System restart required"? I've run update-grub and even manually uninstalled the previous kernels/headers/modules.
<krash> You have to restart if you want to run the new kernel
<leftyfb> krash: I know that
<leftyfb> by constantly stating, I mean, at every boot and does not go away
<storrgie> is anyone using the nvidia beta driver in 8.10... for cards like the GTX200 series
<musashi> i am trying to boot intrepid in vbox and i get an error about "this kernel requires an x85-64 cpu but only detected an i686." I have a 64 bit CPU and run 64 bit hardy right now. any idea what i'm missing? i don't see a config option for this.
<krash> leftyfb: ahh sorry
<leftyfb> musashi: vbox doesn't support 64bit guests AFAIK
<musashi> leftyfb, really? i could have sworn i've used other 64 bit distros but maybe not.
<leftyfb> musashi: http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&safe=off&q=virtualbox+64bit+guest&btnG=Search
<musashi> hmm, some say links sound like it works other not. guess I'll try the 32 bit for now until i install. thanks.
<leftyfb> better of with 32bit anyway
<leftyfb> less headaches
<facta> whens final out
<facta> im not gonna run the beta if it may BREAK YOUR SYSTEM
<leftyfb> in 2 weeks
<JontheEchidna> in 2 weeks it will magically not break you system ;D
<leftyfb> i've found no major issues with beta
<leftyfb> running it on 3 machines
<facta> LOL
<keithclark> ATI X200 + 8.10 beta do not work together well at all.
<keithclark> Other than that, it has no issues on my system.
<tux> anyone have any idea what the final artwork in intrepid will be ?
<bsnider> so...i guess the new catalyst driver doesn't even work?
<bsnider> tux, the new wallpaper is out now
<tux> i have that yup
<AdamMoredo> Hmm, my numlock seems to be inverted.
<tux> more curious about the theme they will decide on :)
<AdamMoredo> If I hit the numlock key, it goes into non-numlock mode.
<tux> expecting the wow factor to be high :P
<bsnider> human-murrine is the theme
<tux> hmm i don't have that in my appearance/theme options
<bsnider> tux, it is called "human"
<Mimi> Yeah guys, sorry for the really silly question, but where are the wallpapers stored? (I dont have any ubuntu wallpapers in Appearance)
<Mimi> bsnider isnt it called darkroom now?
<Mimi> the new one
<tux> bsnider: oh right
<leftyfb> Mimi: darkroom isn't default
<tux> but thats no the final one they are choosing afaik
<leftyfb> human is default
<leftyfb> not much change
<bsnider> Mimi, darkroom is only an experiment
<AdamMoredo> Mimi: locate wallpaper shows /usr/share/wallpapers/
<tux> yup darkroom is a tester :P
<leftyfb> Mimi: /usr/share/backgrounds
<Mimi> Thank you!
<tux> i think they are going to change the default theme for the Release candidate
<tux> want to polish it up and wait till the last min
<bsnider> Mimi, default intrepid wallpaper is at /usr/share/wallpapers/Ubuntu.png
<tux> i hope so anyways
<bsnider> tux, _human_ is the default theme
<Mimi> Aaah I thought the darkish earth ibex on the lower right corner with the ubuntu logo was incredibly professional, warm and welcoming.. too bad it wasnt used! oh well *goes download it*
<tux> the final one they are going to choose for the full release?
<bsnider> tux, correct
<tux> weren't they supposed to be doing some huge graphical update ??
<tux> nothings changed
<keithclark> bsnider, catalyst driver seems to work ok, but not with Compiz.
<bsnider> new wallpaper
<wastrel> human is the default theme
<wastrel> the new wallpaper yeah
<wastrel> i liked the circles
<leftyfb> tux: incorrect. There have been some changes in the human theme
<tux> we know human is the default theme
<tux> such as?
<leftyfb> just nothing drastic
<tux> well it certainly aint anything to write home about
<tux> more of an anti-climax
<tux> correct me if i sound pessimistic but was anyone expecting a bit more er.. glamour?
<Mimi> Human is pretty good for a default. Remember Ubuntu is used by teenagers, but also by children and older people, who might not apreciate a 'uber super dooper' look. They want something simple and easy to see.
<tux> this looks decent https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/Wall-light
<leftyfb> most people never stick with the default theme, personally I wouldn't put too much time into it over more important issues/features .... like with this release, MUCH better wireless compatibility.
<Mimi> tux you can certainly add your comments to that page to bring it to the developers attention. If you really like it, go vote for it ^.^
<tux> when is RC out?
<wastrel> i would stick with the default theme if it weren't brown
<Mimi> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<wastrel> i need to hire someone to make my computer look good
<leftyfb> wastrel: gnome-look.org
<wastrel> i don't have the energy or interest to go slogging through 9000 crappy themes to find one i like
<Mimi> Awww wastrel, sort the themes by "best voted"
<leftyfb> wastrel: look for "gnome-art next gen"
<tux> ok RC is out next week October 23rd and 30th is final
<wastrel> no
<Mimi> What are you looking for in a theme, wastrel?
<leftyfb> wastrel: it's an app for managing themes .. easier to look for themes for it to download and install for you
<wastrel> not brown is key
<bsnider> tux, intrepid will come with a few new themes that you can switch to that are radically different from human, like dust, kin, and darkroom
<keithclark> bsnider, I have intrepid and I don't see those.
<bsnider> keithclark, install the package called community-themes
<keithclark> bsnider, thanks!
<Mimi> Silly, you can change the colors... I got lots of themes, but even just changing human to a soft green makes it look lovely (and i dont even like green OR the human theme :P)
<keithclark> bsnider, I don't find the community-themes package in synaptic
<wastrel> it's in universe
<bsnider> fedora 10 is developing a new theme which includes everything but the kitchen sink
<bsnider> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Fedora+10+Solar+(candidate+theme)?content=88893
<voss> I just dont like the orange ubuntu theme, id rather have blue
<leftyfb> voss: so change it to blue
<voss> I just use Kubuntu instead :)
<keithclark> wastrel, universe is turned on
<bsnider> you don't like a colour scheme, so you drop gnome instead of changing colours?
<wastrel> i didn't realize you could change the colors now
<leftyfb> bsnider / wastrel : there's no community-themes package
<voss> bsnider, switching to kde is easier than changing colors in gnome
<keithclark> leftyfb, good, I'm not crazy
<wastrel> i'm bad at colors anway
<wastrel> yeah colors are hard
<leftyfb> voss: incorrect
<wastrel> that's why i want someone else to do it
<bsnider> you two obviously have some repository problems then, because it's there
<leftyfb> bsnider: oh wait, it's in intrepid
<Mimi> I'll volunteer.
<leftyfb> it's not in the hardy repos
<keithclark> leftyfb, I'm in intrepid
<voss> For me it is
<voss> Plus I like kde apps
<leftyfb> appearance -> background -> color
<wastrel> i'm waiting for kde4 to mature some then ill try switching
<bsnider> voss, if i wanted to use kde4, i'd use mandriva's, because it's their specialty. ubuntu doesn't as good a job with kde
<voss> wastrel I dont like kde4 im using kde3
<keithclark> bsnider, which repo exactly....I'm having no luck in synaptic with all repos on
<leftyfb> keithclark: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Packages
<leftyfb> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=community-themes
<bsnider> keithclark, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tux> anyone use the usb-creator tool yet?
<leftyfb> http://dropbox.leftyfb.com/sources.list.intrepid
<leftyfb> that's a good sources.list
<keithclark> bsnider, http://www.pastebin.ca/1228936
<teratoma> i have a laptop.  i have a LCD screen attached to the laptop.  How do i make the laptop and LCD screen all be one big wide X desktop ?
<bsnider> keithclark, now we see the danger of using mirrors instead of the main server
<maha> does ubuntu allow hibernation
<leftyfb> keithclark: use the one I posted. Take out your 3 custom repo's in the bottom of yours and put them into dedicated repo .list files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d so you have a nice fresh and clean main repo
<leftyfb> maha: yes
<maha> ok good
<keithclark> leftyfb, reloading.................
<maha> its a feature i LOVE
<maha> anyway
<keithclark> leftyfb, nope, still no match found.  Something else must be wrong here
<maha> i have serious doubts any ubuntu version will boot x on my system ;(
<leftyfb> keithclark: you replaced your /etc/apt/sources.list with my sources.list.intrepid (renamed to sources.list) , did a sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install community-themes and it's still not finding it?
<leftyfb> maha: why do you say that?
<keithclark> leftyfb, correct
<maha> leftyfb i have very low expectations for my linux capability
<bsnider> keithclark, maybe you're spelling it wrong?
<leftyfb> maha: again, why do you say that?
<Volkodav> anybody compiled barry 0.14 for 64 bit?
<maha> leftyfb x wont load on my laptop
<keithclark> I've done it 5 times over
<Storrgie> I did a partial upgrade last night, evolution was removed... now when i try update tonight it says that my system is... up to date....
<Volkodav> barry ?
<leftyfb> keithclark: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak.20081016 && sudo wget http://dropbox.leftyfb.com/sources.list.intrepid -o /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install community-themes
<leftyfb> run that, all one line
<leftyfb> Storrgie: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Storrgie> really?
<Storrgie> that drastic?
<leftyfb> it's not drastic
<leftyfb> try it
<Storrgie> why dont i just download the iso again and install, then do fresh updates
<leftyfb> if that doesn't work:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<leftyfb> Storrgie: ubuntu-desktop won't reinstall everything
<keithclark> leftyfb, E: Type '--2008-10-16' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<leftyfb> it'll install packages that are missing from the "ubuntu-desktop" meta package list
<Storrgie> thank you
<Storrgie> leftyfb: i want to install 8.10 Beta on my server that has an nvidia 7950gt
<leftyfb> keithclark: run each command individually one at a time, separated by the &&'s
<Storrgie> think it will work with that graphics card?
<webmaren> trying to install deKorator but for some odd reason I can't get a Makefile
<webmaren> like, it's not in the tar.gz
<leftyfb> Storrgie: why are you concerned with what video card your "server" has?
<keithclark> bash: http://dropbox.leftyfb.com/sources.list.intrepid: No such file or directory
<Storrgie> its my server because its running a 2tb raid array, and my VM's I just would like to use gfx acceleration
<wastrel> i changed themes on my intrepid
<leftyfb> keithclark: got DNS issues?
<Storrgie> i can list the specs and you could tell me if its gonna be an issue
<leftyfb> keithclark: can you open that in firefox?
<keithclark> sorry, not meant for you
<keithclark> Too click happy
<bsnider> Storrgie, the nvidia-glx-177 package can handle that card
<Storrgie> awesome
<Storrgie> i should have checked that
<tidrion> aight
<Volkodav> is there oo 3.0 for 64 bit yet ?
<tidrion> I have been slamming my head against my board for about 2 days now
<bsnider> Volkodav, in a ppa
<tidrion> I can't get my wifi card started
<keithclark> leftyfb, this one is meant for you though:  E: Type '--2008-10-16' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<leftyfb> Volkodav: check openoffice.org
<leftyfb> keithclark: run each command individually one at a time, separated by the &&'s
<Storrgie> question for you guys, sometimes when i boot my wireless connection will say 0%, but it knows the SSID
<Volkodav> I did not see 64 bit deb there
<tidrion> I'm using BF43 drovers
<keithclark> leftyfb, I did and that was the result
<leftyfb> keithclark: after running which command?
<tidrion> I'm using the BF43 drivers but I can't seem to get it to actually connect
<keithclark> leftyfb, last one
<tidrion> not to mention, the new network configuration app is totally throwing me for a loop
<tidrion> I can't figure out how to use it......
<tidrion> is there something else I can use besides the network connections/configuration app?
<leftyfb> keithclark: download http://dropbox.leftyfb.com/sources.list.intrepid manually to your desktop
<leftyfb> open it in gedit to confirm that it's correct, as it should be
<leftyfb> rename it to sources.list
<leftyfb> then: sudo mv ~/Desktop/sources.list /etc/apt/ && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install community-themes
<keithclark> Holy cow....this should be so complex?
<leftyfb> nope
<leftyfb> you're just having some unknown issues
<keithclark> Normally Video and Wireless are problems....always have been, always shall be....but not something like this
<leftyfb> your repos aren't right
<leftyfb> just need to fix them
<tidrion> speaking of wireless...
<tidrion> anyone have a suggestion?
<Storrgie> hey leftyfb i think that there is some drawing issues with gnome... when i switch to another window with alt+tab some stuff doesnt appear... but if i wiggle the window it redraws
<leftyfb> Storrgie: video driver, or lack there of issue
<tidrion> Storrgie: I have the same thing, always with the title bar
<Storrgie> tidrion: i tried to get help with wireless for a long time... noone really wants to help tonight
<Storrgie> tidrion: what card?
<Storrgie> leftyfb: tidrion: I have a quadro 360m on this machine with the 177
<tidrion> Storrgie: gah, I'm on a crap Nvidia 2600
<bsnider> Storrgie, what's an nvidia bug
<keithclark> leftyfb, now that link is not responding
<keithclark> http://dropbox.leftyfb.com/sources.list.intrepid
<wastrel> yeah nvidia breaks compiz
<Storrgie> bsnider: it is an nvidia bugg?
<wastrel> and fglrx doesn't work with X
<bsnider> Storrgie, yes it is
<Storrgie> really....
<wastrel> yeah i turned off compiz
<Storrgie> something that will be addressed soon? before the end of beta period?
<wastrel> you can also tweak some compiz settings and it supposedly helps a bit
<bsnider> Storrgie, no
<bsnider> Storrgie, this is the final driver
<Storrgie> oh really...
<Storrgie> what if i installed the nvidia driver
<Storrgie> from their site
<keithclark> ATI and compiz is also broken
<bsnider> Storrgie, next up is the 180 series that will provide hardware-accelerated opengl 3
<keithclark> X200 at least
<Storrgie> bsnider: but there are not any cards that support opengl 3 right now right?
<Storrgie> i just bought a damn gtx260! damnit
<leftyfb> keithclark: http://pastebin.ca/raw/1228951
<RAOF> wastrel: fglrx actually works with our X now :)
<wastrel> bravo :]
<wastrel> doesn't help me, i have nvidia
<bsnider> RAOF, using this beta catalyst thing? michael larabel just badmouthed it on his site
<bsnider> i see no difference at all between how openoffice 2.4 looked and openoffice 3
<Storrgie> so im hung out to dry for support with nvidia cards and compiz?
<bsnider> Storrgie, huh? compiz works under nvidia
<Storrgie> bsnider: but with that bug. i have it working... but the redraw bug
<wastrel> the redraw prob is v. annoying
<Storrgie> like right now i just googled something... the page stayed white until i wiggled the window
<bsnider> there's one friggin bug
<bsnider> get over it
<wastrel> a really really annoying bug
<Storrgie> its insane annoying man
<Storrgie> you have to basically massage the desktop at all times
<Storrgie> or get used to hammering the alt+tab
<wastrel> it's a bad bug
<Storrgie> bad alot
<leftyfb> compiz works fine for me on 3 machines , 2 with nvidia, one with intel, the other with compiz, all running intrepid. My main machine runs hardy and compiz works fine.
<leftyfb> Storrgie: it's a bug with the video driver. Look it up or try another driver
<wastrel> Storrgie: the launchpad bug thread has a lot of workarounds that ppl say make it not so bad
<RAOF> bsnider: Using the fglrx drivers available in Intrepid.  Someone can badmouth it all they like, but it (finally) works for us :)
<wastrel> i just turned off compiz because hey-  fuck it.
<Storrgie> wastrel: anyone just install the nvidia driver?
<wastrel> i dunno i stopped really follwoing it
<wastrel> i'd rather have the contents of my windows be correct than have desktop effects
<wastrel> so i'm on metacity until J
<RAOF> Storrgie: That bug seems to be (a) Only for geforce 8/9 series cards, and (b) Only for the -177 drivers.
<Storrgie> hey leftyfb i tried to install ubuntu-desktop... didnt get evolution back
<bsnider> RAOF, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Njc4OA
<tidrion> anyone in here gotten B43 to work in 8.10
<wastrel> RAOF: i'ts not only for 177 and not only for 8/9
<wastrel> RAOF: the older drivers 173 i think have it less severely but still have it
<bsnider> RAOF, actually, he's talking about the 8.10 version. sorry, that's not the one canonical now has exclusive access to
<wastrel> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 570M (rev a1)
<Storrgie> i think im going to be doing a format.... grrrrrr
<leftyfb> Storrgie: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<RAOF> bsnider: He also talks about XvMC as if it would be useful if fglrx supported it :)
<leftyfb> or sudo apt-get install evolution
<Storrgie> yea my internet is slow right now
<Storrgie> isnt ubuntu-desktop like 2 G?
<tidrion> anyone in here gotten B43 to work in 8.10
<tidrion> sorry didn't mean to spam
<bsnider> Storrgie, there are driver tweaks for the 177 series that need to be implemented in order for the driver to work properly
<bsnider> although they don't completely solve the drawing bug
<leftyfb> it's not going to install the whole thing again, especially if you've still got the .deb's in your cache
<Storrgie> bsnider: tweaks?
<tidrion> brb
<bsnider> tweaks
<RAOF> wastrel: If you've got a not 8/9 card and that bug affects you, it might be worth speaking up on the bug - all the people who responded with their lspci results had nv5x/nv6x chips.
<Storrgie> bsnider: where can i find these 'tweaks'
<wastrel> RAOF: one person had my same card :]  so i figured it was covered
<RAOF> wastrel: Oh, really? I didn't notice that (what card is yours?)
<wastrel> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 570M (rev a1)
<bsnider> Storrgie, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118088
<RAOF> wastrel: That's an nv5x.
<RAOF> wastrel: it's a geforce 8
<wastrel> ok
<bsnider> hasn't he got the workstation version?
<RAOF> Yeah, but it's a workstation version of a geforce 8.  That means it's had more testing and doubled in price.
<bsnider> that must have been hideously expensive
<Storrgie> what card?
<Storrgie> quadro?
<Storrgie> i have the quadro 360m in my laptop here
<bsnider> yeah
<bsnider> it's built for businesses
<Storrgie> and i could get another one to 'test' with if need be
<wastrel> yeah this is my laptop
<bsnider> wastrel, i think you need to send me that laptop for testing. i'll return it in several years
<wastrel> the y key is becoming unresponsive :[
<Storrgie> lol
<Storrgie> seriously piss
<Storrgie> why cant we just get a break with nvidia
<bsnider> yeah, the only company spending the money it takes to provide hardware acceleration on linux isn't doing enough
<leftyfb> my nvidias card work great
<bsnider> nvidia does plenty. linux users are less than one percent of the desktop market
<bsnider> RAOF, whose arm did shuttleworth twist to get catalyst 8.11?
<Storrgie> bsnider: im a pretty new convert to linux.... but most of the people i know are now mac and linux with nvidia cards
<Storrgie> my company uses all windows though
<Storrgie> for desktop applications
<wastrel> windows is bad
<wastrel> ubuntu is good except for the bugs
<bsnider> Storrgie, none of the other graphics chips have hardware acceleration on linux. only nvidia
<Storrgie> brb restart, post update.
<wastrel> why can't ubuntu just fix all the bugs it's really infuriating
<bsnider> wastrel, not enough devs
<leftyfb> wastrel: that's a pretty dumb comment
<wastrel> ubuntu won't be ready for prime time until it's 100% bug free
<wastrel> :]
<bsnider> there is no such thing
<leftyfb> another dumb comment
<bsnider> there is no software that's bug free
<leftyfb> there is no software on the planet that is 100% bug free and never will be
<bsnider> and i don't care if a million years is spent on bugfixing one release
<myk_robinson> whassup, all
<myk_robinson> hey, bsnider
<bsnider> hey
<myk_robinson> current topic?
<bsnider> i've done too much peyote to pay attention
<leftyfb> myk_robinson: dumb comments about "100% bug free"
<myk_robinson> cool. Still having issues with my Intel 3945abg coming and going.. Take a look at my dmesg output:   http://pastebin.com/m1194cfee
<Storrgie> what do you guys use for IRC?
<myk_robinson> I tried using a different driver, but no luck in Intrepid.. Worked in hardy.. Hopefully this wifi will be fixed for real before final release drops
<wastrel> irssi
<bsnider> xchat
<myk_robinson> leftyfb: no such thing. as long as human hands touch it, there will never be a perfect product
<bsnider> that bloated piece of worthless garbage xchat
<wastrel> i've been using ubuntu for a while now
<myk_robinson> using Pidgin myself
<myk_robinson> was using Konversation in KDE, but checking out Gnome stuff
<Storrgie> can you get pidgin to remember the channles you like?
<myk_robinson> never tried. I just type in to join this one
<bsnider> pidgin does emoticons at least
<myk_robinson> Konversation does it well, though
<Storrgie> iwant to remember some... i dont remember little details well
<myk_robinson> i know i have asked this here before, but not sure if i have ever spoken with any of you except bsnider, so here goes....
<Storrgie> it does, add them like friends
<myk_robinson> any of you got Intel 3945abg?
<Storrgie> i might.... i have a dell precision m4300
<wastrel> myk_robinson: i do
<Storrgie> lspci?
<Storrgie> how do i find out
<myk_robinson> sudo lshw -C network
<myk_robinson> wastrel: how is your performing?
<wastrel> myk_robinson: it works... do you mean throughput?  stability?
<myk_robinson> stability
<bsnider> is there _any_ intel wifi that's working for anybody? huge numbers of people are complaining about it
<leftyfb> lspci |grep -i net
<wastrel> i've had a couple of networkmanager crashes
<myk_robinson> just strange, some people report it works flawlessly..
<Storrgie> PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
<wastrel> it's not serious enough that it's been much of an inconvenience
<bsnider> yeah, but Storrgie, you're having problems with it, no?
<myk_robinson> this http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download worked perfect in Hardy
<Storrgie> mine appears to be working... but i have not tested it with any other networks than this silly wep one
<myk_robinson> but in Intrepid, installing that driver makes all wifi devies grayed out and unusable...
<myk_robinson> on mine right now, but if you check my dmesg log, you can see it dropping and reconnecting constantly. Sometimes when it drops it causes the touchpad to lose sync for a few seconds
<myk_robinson> just would love some feedback as to why the aforementioned driver craps out in Intrepid but worked fine before
<Storrgie> dmesg?
<myk_robinson> No errors at all upon compiling
<Storrgie> /var/log/dmsg?
<myk_robinson> no, just run the command "dmesg" in console
<myk_robinson> !man
<Volkodav> is there a FF 3.1 beta _64 ?
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<myk_robinson> !dmesg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg
<Storrgie> yea i cat mine... its staying up
<Storrgie> not doing what you describ
<Storrgie> what security do you use?
<myk_robinson> WPA
<punzada> so does anyone know how to correctly kill/prevent gnome-panel from starting at startup? gnome-panel no longer appears to be listed under session for me to remove
<myk_robinson> but the errors that I get have nothing to do with security.
<Storrgie> i was using wpa at my house
<myk_robinson> I get errors regarding SW Microcode, which I assume is the driver and firmware
<Storrgie> it is dumping messages non stop to the log
<myk_robinson> it does it on unencrypted networks too
<bsnider> punzada, gnome-panel has to start. it's an integral part of gnome
<Storrgie> the /var/log/syslog is just FULL of them
<leftyfb> bsnider: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20kill%20gnome-panel&hl=en
<punzada> I didn't need it at all in 8.04 bsnider
<myk_robinson> This is just frustrating because it worked FINE in hardy, so i assumed I could install that same good driver and get it working
<punzada> leftyfb, none of them seem to apply in ibex which is why im asking here, gnome-panel is not listed in sessions for me to remove like last time.
<teratoma> i have two displays, i dont think gnome-display-properties is working right, i can fiddler around with my display settings in Screen Resolution but it doesnt do anything
<myk_robinson> coincidentally, in Hardy , it did the same thing before the driver installation from intellinuxwireless
<webmaren> ..
<punzada> I don't have a 'current session' tab in sessions, only startup and options
<Storrgie> is there any other good linux/ubuntu channels to hang out in for learning?
<webmaren> control panel won't accept new KDM themes
<webmaren> is there a manual override?
<myk_robinson> Storrgie: i just read the forums a lot
<Storrgie> myk_robinson: but since i can add channels now... it would be nice to save a couple
<Storrgie> anyone use avant window manager?
<myk_robinson> me
<Storrgie> like it?
<myk_robinson> yup
<Storrgie> is there anything i should know before installing it?
<Storrgie> im scared
<leftyfb> install from PPA
<myk_robinson> its in the repository, nothing to fear.
<bsnider> well, it _will_ destroy your hard drive
<Storrgie> ppa?
<myk_robinson> The default one in the repos is fine
<Storrgie> haha bsnider nice
<bsnider> and transmit your personal info to cia headwuarters
<leftyfb> myk_robinson: the default one in the repo's has no applets
<myk_robinson> as long as you have 3d and compix enabled
<myk_robinson> i beg to differ
<myk_robinson> i have them. I dont know what PPA is, so i assume i havent added it
<myk_robinson> what is ppa?
<bsnider> personal packaging archive
<bsnider> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<leftyfb> ah, intrepid has them
<leftyfb> take that back
<leftyfb> nm
<Storrgie> im installing it... im scared
<Storrgie> will it kill my bottom panel?
<myk_robinson> Storrgie: what the heck are you scared of?
<myk_robinson> I removed my bottom panel and replaced it with AWN
<bsnider> Storrgie, no, but you should remove the bottom panel
<Storrgie> i always break shit and have to format.. its kills me
<myk_robinson> But you can have both simulatenously
<Volkodav> anybody compiled/installed barry for _64 ?
<Storrgie> if i remove the bottom panel.. is it easy to recover?
<punzada> yup
<punzada> I'm still trying to remove my top panel though :|
<myk_robinson> take a look at mine:    http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottl9.jpg
<punzada> the new session setup in ibex is driving me nuts
<Storrgie> im going to trust you with my life punzada
<punzada> oo is that a new mac4lin myk_robinson ?
<Storrgie> myk_robinson: why do u have 2 cpu freq?
<punzada> looks good
<myk_robinson> dual core. I run one for one core, one for the other
<Storrgie> really?
<leftyfb> http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/8932/screenshotnp0.png
<leftyfb> that's my desktop
<punzada> hmm only bugs i've found so far is network manager acting a fool
<leftyfb> running awn
<myk_robinson> if you right click the app and choose preferences, you can select which cpu
<punzada> figures ;x
<bsnider> PPA for AWN: http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu intrepid main
<Storrgie> wait a second myk_robinson can u even do different freqs?
<myk_robinson> that's sweet, leftyb, what is the app in the center of the screen?
<Storrgie> you know you can do sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets and control the freqs right?
<leftyfb> myk_robinson: gnome-do
<myk_robinson> how do you activate it?
<myk_robinson> is it installed by default?
<leftyfb> myk_robinson: install it from the repo's
<myk_robinson> Storrgie: i can already control the frequiencies
<leftyfb> that's also one where the PPA repo is better
<tidrion> Storrgie: still haven't network issues?
<myk_robinson> left click on the applet
<tidrion> Storrgie: still having network issues
<Storrgie> tidrion: yea on my 'server'
<Storrgie> it makes me want to cry
<tidrion> Storrgie: I just got mine resolved, installed, wicd for wireless
<myk_robinson> leftyfb: what is the one for gnome-do?
<tidrion> Storrgie: like server server ubuntu server?
<myk_robinson> if i understand, there are several PPA repositories?
<Storrgie> myk_robinson: can u tell one proc to work at a diff freq?
<Storrgie> tidrion: yea
<leftyfb> myk_robinson: http://www.google.com/search?q=gnome-do%20ppa&hl=en
<myk_robinson> yes
<bsnider> leftyfb, there's a gnome-do ppa that's better than RAOF's packages?
<leftyfb> bsnider: I use the official PPA packages
<leftyfb> I think his might be trunk
<leftyfb> which i'm not about to rely on since I use do extensively
<bsnider> works fine here
<myk_robinson> so, if i understand, this is like svn but added to the repositories?
<bsnider> it has nothing to do with subversion
<Storrgie> so i dont really like awn as much
<Storrgie> i dunno
<myk_robinson> do the PPA versions typically run at higher version numbers than hwat is available through the regular repositories, or contain unofficla bug fixes or something?
<bsnider> higher version numbers yes
<bsnider> more buggy
<myk_robinson> wonder if there is a PPA for a better intel driver :)
<myk_robinson> leftyfb: at the risk of being told RTFM, i installed gnome-do.. now what?
<myk_robinson> not finding how to launch the application
<RAOF> myk_robinson: Applications->Accesories->GNOME Do?
<keithclark> ok, back.  Rogers was down here in Ontario.
<leftyfb> myk_robinson: http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page#I_want_it.21_How_do_I_get_it.2C_and_get_it_working.3F
<myk_robinson> sorry, not used to menus, always been an Alt+F2 person
<keithclark> leftyfb, now, you suggested something
<myk_robinson> never thought to check the menu
<leftyfb> http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Using_Do
<bsnider> keithclark, not in ottawa it wasn't
<myk_robinson> thanks
<leftyfb> keithclark: ?
<RAOF> myk_robinson: Alt-F2 -> gnome-do would also work :)
<keithclark> bsnider, well, here in Waterloo it was down.  On hold the whole time
<myk_robinson> got it now, thank you
<keithclark> leftyfb, no worries, I'm still left with my same probs....
 * RAOF notes that Intrepid has the latest GNOME Do release.
<Storrgie> what is the notes on flash with 8.10 x64?
<leftyfb> RAOF: ah, that it does
<leftyfb> RAOF: when did that happen?
<RAOF> leftyfb: When we released 0.6.1 :)
<RAOF> Storrgie: It works?
<Storrgie> RAOF: does it?
<Storrgie> RAOF: what do i install?
<keithclark> Ok, this is obviously not going to work here........
<leftyfb> keithclark: you downloaded the sources.list from the pastebin i gave you?
<leftyfb> you have issues with your repositories that you need to fix
<keithclark> No problem.....thanks.
<leftyfb> no problem? you fixed it?
<keithclark> No, just giving up here
<keithclark> Too much trouble for a stock system Hp a1211n
<myk_robinson> definitely liking gnome-do
<myk_robinson> reminds me of krunner in kde
<myk_robinson> leftyfb: you got any other recommended apps?
<leftyfb> awn and gnome-do
<leftyfb> my 2 fav apps
<leftyfb> gnome-do being my fav OSS app
<myk_robinson> leftyfb: what icon them are you using?
<myk_robinson> i currently have Mac4Lin, but like your icons a lot
<leftyfb> "back-white 2 Style"
<leftyfb> "black-white 2 Style"
<myk_robinson> is there a way to make gnome-screen shot save as .jpg by default instead of .png?
<keithclark> hmm....maybe another distro will work....let me try
<leftyfb> keithclark: that has nothing to do with it
<myk_robinson> leftyfb: i am unable to make gnome-do open urls like the website says. I have checked plugins and dont see that anything is missing... any advice?
<leftyfb> myk_robinson: you need to enable the firefox plugin ... and wait ... till it updates it's database
<RAOF> leftyfb: Which will be immediately :)
<myk_robinson> no luck. What version you got? 0.6.1 here
<RAOF> myk_robinson: In what way "Open URLs"?  You mean, type "google.com" and have "Open URL" appear in the action pane?
<myk_robinson> yeah, doesnt happen for me
<crashsystems> Dual monitors works for the first time ever on my laptop, now that I've upgraded to 8.10. However, it does cause compiz to crash. Anyone have an idea why that might be?
<bsnider> myk_robinson, that happens here fine
<myk_robinson> perhaps i need the ppa in this cas :)
<bsnider> myk_robinson, the official one works fine
<myk_robinson> the weather applet in awn is pretty cool. I like the forecast fanout
<bsnider> i can tell you which plugins i have enabled
<myk_robinson> bsnider: now plugin needed?
<myk_robinson> oh, go ahead
<myk_robinson> nevermind, i see it now. I have to tab then press down
<bsnider> firefox, dictionary, session management, terminal
<myk_robinson> just didnt know how to use it i guess
<myk_robinson> how do you use the terminal plugin? for example, i type in dmesg, but dont see how to make it run in terminal
<bsnider> there's a google video explaining it
<myk_robinson> nvr, got ahead of my self.. Guess it just takes a minute to learn this app.. dmesg brings up pidgin.... but if i press down, then tab, open in terminal shows
<pi-meson> is there a nightly build of the ibex install cd?
<myk_robinson> thanks for all the tips, guys. gotta go spend some time with the mrs.  good night
<crashsystems> has awn improved much with 8.10?
<bsnider> pi-meson, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20081016/
<pi-meson> bsnider: thanks, just got a new laptop and am _giddy_ to try it
<keithclark> leftyfb, no problems here...I will try another distro and check back.
<bsnider> pi-meson, i guess you weren't happy with the included operating system?
<leftyfb> keithclark: that has nothing to do with the problem
<leftyfb> you have a broken install
<leftyfb> fix it and you'll be fine. Reinstall ubuntu and you'll be finer
<pi-meson> bsnider: lenovo had a no-OS option for this model
<leftyfb> fine
<keithclark> leftyfb, ok.....not a problem.
<bsnider> pi-meson, did you still have to pay the microsoft tax?
<pi-meson> bsnider: i'm not entirely sure; it was _cheaper_ than all of the options with windows, and the "add-on" price for the cheapest windows was like $40. So at the very least, I saved some money
<keithclark> leftyfb, but maybe another distro will support my hardware better.   Although I think it is quite common.
<leftyfb> keithclark: it has nothing to do with your hardware
<leftyfb> keithclark: do whatever you want. Good luck
<keithclark> leftyfb, let me try mint
<leftyfb> keithclark: mint based off of ubuntu
<leftyfb> again, do whatever you want
<bsnider> they all use the same kernel
<keithclark> leftyfb, sure, let me try
<klaxian> hello.  any ideas why my wireless card is no longer picked up after today's updates?
<keithclark> this did not work
<keithclark> how can I go wrong?
<leftyfb> no, you did not work
<klaxian> seems the driver is loaded but network manager will not connect to any wireless network and the wireless option doesn't show
<bsnider> what didn't work?
<leftyfb> you broke something in your repositories and now you don't want to bother fixing it. So now you assume you'll have better luck not breaking another distro which I doubt.
<keithclark> leftyfb, ok, thanks
<crashsystems> did you make sure that linux-firmware is still installed?
<bsnider> repositories are defined by one file. he can't just replace one file?
<leftyfb> he's having some issues which he won't take the time to follow direction to try and fix
<leftyfb> i'm done helping him
<keithclark> leftyfb, sorry.  Your help was awesome.
<FFEMTcJ> I installed 8.10 on a test machine.. The internet isn't working automatically.. Saying no network devices are available. Running hardware test it detects the NIC.. any idea why it isnt detecting it and how to fix?
<klaxian> FFEMTcJ: my wireless stopped working today on intrepid.  maybe it's a similar issue
<FFEMTcJ> I was on 8.04 immediatly before i installed 8.10 on the same machine and the internet worked
<crashsystems> what nic does the box have?
<FFEMTcJ> klaxian: it isnt wirelss
<FFEMTcJ> wireless
<FFEMTcJ> its an intel
<FFEMTcJ> h/o
<klaxian> FFEMTcJ: my wireless card is intel too.  perhaps it's not related
<klaxian> anyone else lose wireless support after today's updates?
<crashsystems> @klaxian did you check to see if linux-firmware is installed?
<FFEMTcJ> intel 82562v-2 10/100
<bsnider> is intel wifi working for _anyone_ right now...
<klaxian> crashsystems: oh sorry, i didn't think that message was for me :)  it wasn't installed actually.  perhaps it got removed somehow?
<crashsystems> that happened to me recently. once I installed it, wifi was back
<klaxian> crashsystems: interesting.  should i restart?  or restart nm at least?
<crashsystems> probably, or "sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart" I think might do it
<klaxian> ok
<crashsystems> reboot would be the safe bet
<joshual> is this channel only for beta questions?
<crashsystems> I think so joshual
<klaxian> crashsystems: hal restart didn't seem to help.  i will reboot and try again :)
<klaxian> brb
<crashsystems> ok
<FFEMTcJ> any idea why my wired connection wouldnt be working?
<crashsystems> is it an intel gigabit card?
<joshual> ah bugger, there really needs to be a new ubuntu channel for released ubuntu... #ubuntu is way too populated and often very difficult to get help because of the amount of traffic
<crashsystems> I agree
<crashsystems> joshual, are you British?
<joshual> crashsystems: nope US/Brazil
<crashsystems> ah, ok
<joshual> i also think that Ubuntu should drop all the Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc... for just "Ubuntu KDE" and "Ubuntu XFCE" etc
<crashsystems> it would certainly make things easier to pronounce.
<joshual> hehe
<crashsystems> so how did it go klaxian?
<After_Math-747> Is Ubuntu more stable then Kubuntu, becuse kubuntu is very unstable
<After_Math-747> adn graphically not so good
<crashsystems> @After_Math-747 I wouldn't know, though I hear that the newest KDE still has some bugs.
<FFEMTcJ> so noone has any ideas about not connecting to the net?
<After_Math-747> crashsystems, ya it seems that kde does, Im going to try ubuntu
<mneptok> After_Math-747: if you want stable, don;t run a prerelease.
<crashsystems> @FFEMTcJ As I said before, is it an intel gigabit ethernet card?
<mneptok> After_Math-747: i would think this would be self-evident
<bsnider> kde4 works great if you use mandriva, since it's their specialty. canonical's specialty is gnome
<FFEMTcJ> crashsystems: 23:10 < FFEMTcJ> intel 82562v-2 10/100
<After_Math-747> mneptok, that was not my question. I was wondering which one was MORE stable
<crashsystems> ah, ok
<After_Math-747> :)
<mneptok> After_Math-747: they are equally stable
<mneptok> After_Math-747: you know, if you're running the release, supported version
<After_Math-747> mneptok, well you can't say for 100% they are equally stable, they both use different window managers
<crashsystems> @FFEMTcJ It might not be worth it, but you may as well also check to make sure that linux-firmware is installed on your system.
<mneptok> After_Math-747: then your question is not about Ubuntu vs. Kubuntu, but GNOME vs. KDE
<FFEMTcJ> crashsystems: im sorry.. i dont know how to do that. :-(
<crashsystems> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<After_Math-747> more or less yes mneptok , but that is in my question, because Kubuntu is with KDE, and Ubuntu is with Gnome :)
<crashsystems> @FFEMTcJ Or do you mean that you don't have any network access with the box, so no way to use apt-get?
<joshual> there posted two new forum threads :)
<FFEMTcJ> crashsystems: yes.. no network access.. so no apt-get
<crashsystems> In that case, check out http://keryx.betaserver.org/
<After_Math-747> FFEMTcJ, what wireless card do you have?
<FFEMTcJ> After_Math-747: not wireless
<After_Math-747> FFEMTcJ, then how come you have no network access?
<FFEMTcJ> dont know
<FFEMTcJ> thats why im here
<After_Math-747> lol
<After_Math-747> you have two different comps
<FFEMTcJ> says no network connections
<FFEMTcJ> 4 to be exact
<After_Math-747> o.0
<After_Math-747> that is strang
<After_Math-747> strange
<After_Math-747> does you computer regonize the card?
<FFEMTcJ> After_Math-747: running hardware test yes
<After_Math-747> what about typing ifconfig
<FFEMTcJ> theres an lo
<FFEMTcJ> but no eth0
<After_Math-747> ok
<After_Math-747> so your drivers are not installed
<Oric> i can't log in X window,8.10 doesn't work well with ati drivers,what should i do to log in X window?
<After_Math-747> FFEMTcJ, was it regonized when using the livecd?
<crashsystems> I think there needs to be a linux network interfaces named "lol"
<After_Math-747> lol
<FFEMTcJ> didnt run live.. just installed
<Oric> any way to uninstall ati drivers in cmd line?
<After_Math-747> FFEMTcJ, you might want to try the livecd to make sure that your install is not the problem
<FFEMTcJ> check... rebooting npw
<FFEMTcJ> now
<After_Math-747> FFEMTcJ, also, do you know what card it is?
<FFEMTcJ> crashsystems: 23:10 < FFEMTcJ> intel 82562v-2 10/100
<Oric> cwillu: u there?
<After_Math-747> very strange to hear that a ethernet card is not working
<Oric> cwillu: :)
<FFEMTcJ> si
<FFEMTcJ> Oric: do a search for ati and see if what you need comes up?
<crashsystems> fglrx?
<FFEMTcJ> to quote someone in #ubuntu the other day.. my computer is too new for ubuntu to support it... jk
<Oric> FFEMTcJ: yeah
<Oric> FFEMTcJ: i can't log in X window
<FFEMTcJ> your at $?
<Oric> terminal lines
<Oric> :)
<FFEMTcJ> aptitude search ati
<FFEMTcJ> After_Math-747: negative on the live cd
<Oric> FFEMTcJ: do that now
<After_Math-747> FFEMTcJ, I see, there is a bug with the beta and your card I just read. Can you see the card with 'lspci'?
<FFEMTcJ> y
<Oric> FFEMTcJ: too many results
<crashsystems> does anyone know if the debs for OpenOffice 3 released on the ooo website differ in any way from what is packaged with ubuntu (other than version number)?
<After_Math-747> FFEMTcJ, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263555   you might be out of luck till the final release
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,Fix released]
<Oric> FFEMTcJ: what should i do after aptifude
<bsnider> that bug was fixed
<crashsystems> so he would just need to upgrade the kernel?
<FFEMTcJ> Oric: if you find the driver that you need then sudo aptitude install <driver name>
<After_Math-747> bsnider, oh it was?
<Oric> FFEMTcJ: what do "aptitude install" do? uninstall the drivers?
<After_Math-747> I was unaware, this was the first link I have been to so far
<mneptok> FFEMTcJ: you *could* just try running a supported, non-beta release.
<bsnider> it says "fix released"
<bsnider> it was fixed in the rc9 kernel last week
<After_Math-747> bsnider, you got the link?
<After_Math-747> oh
<FFEMTcJ> Oric: based upon the install part.. what do you think it would do?
<After_Math-747> FFEMTcJ, when did you download the iso
<Oric> FFEMTcJ: finished.get next setp?
<FFEMTcJ> After_Math-747: a few days ago
<FFEMTcJ> does the beta iso get updated?
<Oric> reboot
<After_Math-747> FFEMTcJ, I dont know I cant seem to find anything talking about a fix so far, and bsnider hasnt said anything
<bsnider> bug 263555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263555
<bsnider> read the last 2 words
<bsnider> FIX RELEASED
<After_Math-747> :)
<FFEMTcJ> how do i get the fix?
<bsnider> download today's livecd
<bsnider> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20081016/
<After_Math-747> FFEMTcJ, be careful though, It said in the thread there is a possibility of even DESTROYING you HARDWARE ;/
<After_Math-747> Im sure the new fixed iso is fine
<bsnider> that.bug.was.fixed.
<crashsystems> the driver was disabled in the kernel until the fix was applied
<bsnider> linus _would not_ release a kernel that could wipe out a gigabit chip
<crashsystems> linux has a blog now
<crashsystems> linus*
<mneptok> bsnider: unless he didn't know it could
<bsnider> guuhhh
<crashsystems> linus is omniscient
<mneptok> crashsystems: untrue. if he were, he'd have anticipated my needs and be giving me a massage
<bsnider> the only reasont here was an rc9 kernel was to test that bugfix. the patch was applied and tested. it will not destroy your gigabit chip
<crashsystems> I'm trying to get the newest version of deluge to work on 8.10, but with no luck
<bsnider> crashsystems, you mean a version that's not in the official repository?
<Volkodav> I had troubles with deluge too
<crashsystems> yep
<mneptok> crashsystems: why would you do that?
<bsnider> i've heard that even the deluge people are recommending against that. it kills you internet connection
<crashsystems> because it is much better than the repo version. nice new software smell too
<crashsystems> I used it on 8.04 just fine
<mneptok> crashsystems: so then solving dependency issues when building the source should be no problem for you.
<After_Math-747> bsnider, now it wont
<After_Math-747> crashsystems, lol "nice new software small too" :)
<crashsystems> just solved it by downloading the version marked "intrepid" on the deluge home page :D
<crashsystems> smells good indeed
<After_Math-747> I mean, can Ubuntu get any better
<After_Math-747> cmon
<asdfkk> hi are there any plans to integrate a more easy to use apparmor configuration utility for ubuntu 8.10 ?
<After_Math-747> this is the greatest thing since cut bread
<asdfkk> After_Math-747: i find 8.10 to be rather buggy vs the hardy beta.
<asdfkk> (8.10 beta)
<After_Math-747> asdfkk, ah, I never tried the hardy beta
<After_Math-747> first time ever with a beta version
<After_Math-747> So far Kubuntu has been really buggy for me. I am downloading Ubuntu now to see if its just the windows managers
<asdfkk> you could sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or just gnome....
<bsnider> we're a lot closer to rc1 than beta at this point
<After_Math-747> asdfkk, ya I know I tried doing that with Fluxbox, but it froze up while downloading, I dont know , but it was really buggy so I rather have a fresh new .iso
<asdfkk> bsnider: wait... what ? alpha beta then rc ?
<bsnider> i don't understand that question
<bsnider> if that was a question
<asdfkk> what is the order. alpha beta rc ...
<bsnider> alpha, beta, rc, final
<bsnider> rc1 is 6 days away. beta was 2 weeks ago
<After_Math-747> what is rc?
<bsnider> release candidate
<After_Math-747> ah
<asdfkk> bsnider: i don't think its ready for an rc.
<bronzewalla84> i'm trying to play music over a network that's stored on my desktop, and can play mp3's fine in totem, but not in amarok, anyone know what could be causing this?
<bsnider> it will be in 6 days
<Tails5> Hi, would anyone know how to run the internet connection in the terminal? When I do ifup eth0 it says "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<bsnider> most of the peoblems people are having are because they downlaoded hte beta cd instead of a more recent daily-live build
<asdfkk> bsnider: i will try it out again in my vm. later.
<After_Math-747> bsnider, but why not replace the beta with the newly updated, would be better for bugs no?
<bsnider> After_Math-747, you're preaching to the choir
<After_Math-747> lol
<FFEMTcJ> After_Math-747 and bsnider new livecd inet works.. ty
<bsnider> of course it does, because for the 47th time, the bug was fixes
<FFEMTcJ> i didnt know that i could dl todays copy.. thats why i didnt know i could fix it
<bsnider> well, ubuntu needs to be more up front about that, to be sure
<After_Math-747> FFEMTcJ, I myself didnt know there were daily updates :) but Im glad to hear it works now :)
<FFEMTcJ> I would have thought that on the beta dl page at the bottom it would say if you want to download the most current version.. just like most web development stuff has that
<FFEMTcJ> with bleeding edge type svn stuffs
<After_Math-747> seriously
<bsnider> you could also have done more homework before downloading the beta, couldn't you?
<After_Math-747> shouldnt have to
<After_Math-747> its like saying, ok , let me check every peice of hw i got so it works with the beta..
<bsnider> hardly anybody uses subversion. they use git and bazaar
<bsnider> what's wrong with that?
<FFEMTcJ> i use svn
<FFEMTcJ> the software i use uses svn
<Some_Person> Will usplash in Intrepid be able to appear not stretched at 1280x800?
<hackel> Since I upgraded to Intrepid, my external USB2 HD is really slow...copying under 900 KB/s.  Any idea what might be going on?
<td123> well, if you have a ton of small files, that could be the problem
<hackel> td123, I'm just testing the raw transfer speed with ddrescue.  It used to get around 5M/sec (before I upgraded), and even that was really slow, but now I can't even get that.
<td123> hackel: did you check bug reports or online? I don't know what to tell you..
<td123> hackel: don't get worried though, beta = bugs :D and everything "works", it probably isn't optimized.
<hackel> td123, I'm not worried, I just want to debug the problem.  I've found a few similar issues out there.
<d-b> you could try rsync.
<hackel> d-b, this is a hardware issue, that own't help at all.
<d-b> really ?
<hackel> It seems the problem is that it's using uhci_hcd instead of ehci_hcd for some reason.
<hackel> Now I'm getting 25M/s as expected...just need to figure out why it's doing this.
<td123> hackel: nice
<td123> hackel: you should post to the beta page that this is a caveat..;
<travisivart> does the ubuntu beta iso have that bug that fries your wireless adapter?  Should i be using dailies?
<d-b> travisivart: does ubuntu now have a command line version of debian's reportbug .... that goes to ubuntu.
<travisivart> i have no idea... sorry...
<bronzewalla84> i have a sound issue in intrepid, when i plug headphones into the headphone, it continues to play through the speakers
<d-b> bronzewalla84: does it automatically switch in hardy?
<bronzewalla84> i believe so
<bronzewalla84> this laptop never had hardy on it, so not really sure
<d-b> bronzewalla84: does windows / did it ?
<bronzewalla84> yes, it does
<d-b> ubuntu might be ignoring the interupt /event then.
<bronzewalla84> would it be possible to write a small script to handle this?
<dfgas> when are release canidates coming out?
<bronzewalla84> 6 days
<dfgas> i can't find timeline right now
<bronzewalla84> rr, it's past midnight, 5 days
<dfgas> hmmm
<bronzewalla84> ubuntu.com has a ticker on the top of the page
<dfgas> i am almost thinking about just upgrading now to beta
<theBishop> I don't know what they did, but some update yesterday brought a ton of bugs into Firefox
<theBishop> it's crashing constantly
<td123> theBishop: you could just use a different browser until they have it fixed, like opera
<dfgas> is opera free in linux?
<dfgas> no ads or anything
<theBishop> no thanks
<theBishop> i'd rather use Epiphany
<td123> dfgas: ya
<td123> theBishop: its your choice... although opera is more mature :D
<theBishop> td123, but less source code
<d-b> right so lets use the non-free browser.
<d-b> td123: when you give me the source code to opera i might consider it.
<td123> d-b: ... you obviously don't know how much proprietary things there is on ubuntu...
<td123> theBishop: that goes to you too :P
<d-b> td123: there is only non-free firmware provided so that drivers can be supplied to people. in ubuntu main there is nothing non-free
<td123> d-b: flash isn't free... java isn't free. (licensing)
<d-b> its not in ubuntu main
<td123> d-b: .. nobody installs just from main
<d-b> td123: cough cough.
<d-b> i use gnash / swf-dec and openjdk
<td123> d-b: that tells me that you take open source over quality, which isn't necessarily a good thing :)
<d-b> td123: what ?
<d-b> seen the recent security bugs in adobe flash ? ... sun's java openjdk is just older than their current version and more free. its not that different.
<td123> d-b: did you also see the release of flash 10?
<d-b> and...
<td123> d-b: flash 7 isn't fully implemented in gnash I think...
<d-b> gnash support the sites i go to. youtube works.
<td123> d-b: touche :D
<d-b> td123: this is not a quality vs open source debate. don't tell me that a piece of software is of lower quality because it can do less things. that is a feature debate.
<td123> d-b: no, I'm trying to reason why you pick gnash over flash
<td123> no debating
<td123> ish
<d-b> you can't say gnash is of lower quality. you can say it has less features.
<d-b> unless you test both on the same features vs each other.
<td123> d-b: well, we don't know that since adobe flash isn't open source
<td123> d-b: anyways, codecs seem to be another problem in linux, especially for youtube
 * cwillu hasn't had youtube problems in years
<d-b> td123: not really. they work for me.
 * d-b agrees
<td123> d-b: did you compare a youtube video played on linux with one that is played on windows? you'll see a difference
<cwillu> I've got a folder full of flv files that play fine
<d-b> td123: what do you mean.
<d-b> i have done so. cpu is maxed out on both for big videos etc.
<d-b> if you don't want to believe me go to abc iview --> you have to be in australia if you are not find another large video platform done in flash and test it your self.
<d-b> both use nearly 100% cpu.
<cwillu> next time Oric comes in, could somebody tell him that I'm not paid staff, and I'll help people out in whatever support channel when I'm in the mood, and not when he demands my help? :(
<td123> g'night, I'm off to bed
<d-b> cwillu: damn. so you dont accept bribes ?
<cwillu> d-b, that would make me paid staff.  Which I'd have little or no objection to, but unless you're offering... :p
<d-b> but you wouldn't be paid ubuntu staff would you ?
<cwillu> depend who bribed me, no?
<cwillu> d-b, Oric had upgraded to intrepid, but didn't have 2.6.27 installed.  As it turns out, he had edgy, feisty, gutsy and hardy repos all active
<cwillu> hilarity ensued :p
<d-b> cwillu: LULZ
<d-b> cwillu: i want to do enought to become helpful within ubuntu tho. its slightly harder because i use debian as my primary os.
<cwillu> (rebooting)
<cwillu_remote> so do I, and so I spend lots of my time finding answers rather than telling people to google :)
<cwillu_remote> but none-the-less, I don't like the demanding attitude :p
 * cwillu_remote wonders which splash screen will come up now
<cwillu_remote> I've had mythbuntu showing up on my desktop since the upgrade to hardy :p
 * cwillu_remote refuses to regret installing xubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and mythbuntu-desktop :p
 * cwillu_remote misses 2.6.17-ck1 :(
<cwillu_remote> the worst point of the Scheduler Wars, and the high point of swap-prefetch
 * cwillu_remote reminisces
<Ayabara> is oo3 in the repos=
<Ayabara> ?
<cwillu_remote> !info openoffice-writer
<ubottu> Package openoffice-writer does not exist in intrepid
<cwillu_remote> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Ayabara> cwillu_remote: thanks. so if I install this I will have 2 and 3 side by side?
<cwillu_remote> install it how?
<Ayabara> cwillu_remote: apt-get install openoffice.org gives me a bunch of packages, and I figured that was v3 since v2 was already installed on my system
<cwillu_remote> openoffice.org just installs some extra packages
<cwillu_remote> (i.e., complete install, rather than ubuntu's default install)
<Ayabara> cwillu_remote: ah. so http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/14/install-openofficeorg-30-in-ubuntu-804-and-810/ is what I must do I guess
<cypherdelic> wohoo rumble in the jungle, is today final freeze?
<cwillu_remote> Ayabara, I'd suppose so
<cypherdelic> well i assume a new gamepad attached but not touched should not have an axis permanently scrolling, so that my whole input even with mouse is nearly broke and that this is NOT an intrepid bug but the gamepad is broke, right???
<cwillu_remote> Ayabara, I'm not convinced that ubuntu's is actually that far out of date though
<cwillu_remote> (ubuntu's openoffice isn't openoffice.org, but a mild fork.  I wouldn't be surprised at all if 3.0 was mostly catchup to what we already have)
<cypherdelic> dont buy trust dual stick gamepad pc & ps2 ;)
<cypherdelic> gm-1520
<cwillu_remote> Ayabara, readonly openxml support for instance has been in ubuntu's openoffice since gutsy I think (maybe hardy)
<Ayabara> cwillu_remote: ok. I'll stick with the official. I'm just a sucker for new releases :)
 * cwillu_remote points Ayabara at the firefox 3.1 beta :p
 * Ayabara takes the bait
<cwillu_remote> Yay!  Xorg is broken!
<cwillu_remote> it's been months since I've had to fiddle with nvidia, I was getting antsy :)
<Ayabara> cwillu_remote: is ff3.1b in the repos?
<cwillu_remote> nope
<cwillu_remote> there's probably a deb somewhere, although you're probably best off downloading their binary, and just running it from your home directory
<Ayabara> cwillu_remote: will it use my .mozilla/firefox dir?
<cwillu_remote> yes
<Ayabara> great
<cwillu_remote> I don't think it's likely to break stuff (the formats are backwards compatible), but you may want to backup the profile
<cwillu_remote> or work with a new profile (/path/to/new/firefox -P)
<MM2> I upgraded ubuntu+1 yesterday and it made my usb-keyboard usable
<level1> hi, where is the best place to discuss a kde 4 replated problem that I have? (on intrepid of course)
<level1> MM2: congrats?
<MM2> level1: no, because I can not use my usb-keyboard now
<MM2> or ever mouse
<level1> MM2: you said usuable; you must have meant unusabel
<MM2> them worked before I did yesterdays updates to ubuntu+1
<level1> MM2: are you able to run a command on this box?
<MM2> ... bad unglish... :/
<level1> MM2: if you can, run "lsusb" (i think)
<MM2> I plugged in PS/2 keyboard
<MM2> if finds my HP wireless kbd and mouse
<MM2> lsusb that is
<level1> but they don't work?
<level1> mmm
<MM2> jikes...
<MM2> now them work
<MM2> but in login screen them didn't work
<level1> interesting
<MM2> I reboot and test again
<MM2> level1: and now USB kbd is working fine...
<level1> magic!
<MM2> that is that :)
<MM2> I remember same problems with some older release of Ubuntu too
<MM2> USB keyboard alone didn't work, but if there was also plugged in PS/2 kbd, then usb kbd worked also
<level1> weird
<level1> I hate the PS/2 standard
<vwracer69>  Have a quick question? Does anyone else have a problem with booting Ubuntu 8.10 kernel 2.6.27-7 with there cdrom drive closed? and if so if there is a fix/workaround for it?
<blanktheserver> Hey, I'm wondering if there is a way to manually set the driver to use ( for onboard wifi )
<christian> Hello there! I have a bug concerning OpenOffice not saving to a samba share. I have filed a bug report some days ago but never re4ceived a response
<blanktheserver> The one which comes with ubuntu is bugged for my intel n card, and it needs the iwl4965
<blanktheserver> I'm not sure if the driver is simply not installed, or it's using the wrong one.
<romeo> i wanted to know if there is a easyer way to go from normal 8.10 beta to 8.10 studio beta
<christian> It's a pretty serious issue, basically the only one I can find in Ubuntu 8.10. I have detailed the bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/279789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279789 in ubuntu "cannot write to network shares" [Undecided,New]
<christian> yep
<christian> I can reproduce this on two computers running Intrepid. The share is OK, I use it everyday with Hardy
<christian> Might be that this is not an OOo issue, but some kind gvfs thing (totally out of the blue)
<christian> i just tested it. the behaviour is still the same, just as dscribed in the bug. Interesting that there is a difference between mounting the share via "Places" - "Connect to Server" and mounting it with my fstab-entry...
<christian> can someone here work this out with me? all you need is two computers, one running an SMB server, the other running intrepid
<bugabundo_work> christian: so what the prob?
<christian> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/279789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279789 in ubuntu "cannot write to network shares" [Undecided,New]
<bugabundo_work> humm
<bugabundo_work> I can...
<christian> It's detailed there. When I want to write to my samba share (Etch), Intrepid fails. OpenOffice, but also Gedit, depending on how I mount
<bugabundo_work> I do it all the time
<bugabundo_work> let me read the ticket
<petererer> hmm
<petererer> in 8.10, X has decided my joystick is an input device
<Reed_Solomon> yes
<Reed_Solomon> is that still happening
<Reed_Solomon> i havent tested it, but yeah, it kills X if i use my joystick
<petererer> it kills X if i press a button
<Reed_Solomon> yeah
<Reed_Solomon> its a shame its not fixed yet
<Reed_Solomon> youd think so, im pretty sure theres a bug about it
<Reed_Solomon> filed already
<Reed_Solomon> anyways, it sucks, but what can you do
<Reed_Solomon> good night :)
<petererer> 280069, 283081, 283082
<petererer> hehe
<petererer> 274203 says it was fixed an hour ago :D
<petererer> hmm, although looks like a fix for the buttons crashing, rather than a fix for joysticks controlling the pointer
<christian> so, bugabundo, what do you think?
<cwillu_remote> christian, use nautilus to access shares if at all possible
<cwillu_remote> (i.e., the gnome mounts, not /etc/fstab mounts)
<cwillu_remote> christian, non-gnome apps can still access gnome mounts via gvfs (the mounts show up in ~/.gvfs/)
<christian> ok, default behaviuor should be nautilus and not fstab. fine for me. I'll try that right now...
<cwillu_remote> christian, the problem is that most networked filesystems don't have the same semantics as regular local filesystems
<cwillu_remote> christian, and so there will always be breakage from apps that make full use of how unix filesystems are supposed to work
<cwillu_remote> christian, the relevant bug is bug #34813
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34813 in gedit "gedit fails to save files over smbfs/cifs" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/34813
<cwillu_remote> christian, unfortunately, most of the commenters there aren't paying attention to the underlying issue, and so they keep griping about irrelevant things :p
<christian> i see
<christian> i'll check that bug
<christian> gimme a sec
<cwillu_remote> christian, but ya, use nautilus mounts, and you'll stop caring about that bug :)
<cwillu_remote> (it's specifically about sshfs via fuse, but it's the same problem as smb mounts:  those filesystems are really just hacks)
<cwillu_remote> as is any network filesystem, really
<cwillu_remote> ('filesystem' meaning 'pretending that you can treat a remote folder as if it were local')
<christian> ok, really, that works, i see. Strange, that OOo works right now.
<cwillu_remote> oo has a bunch of really ugly hacks that only cover up the surface problems
<cwillu_remote> that's where most of the confusion on that bug report comes from:
<christian> yeah
<cwillu_remote> the behaviour required to make the error messages go away also makes 'saving a file' potentially unsafe
<cwillu_remote> (you could both silently fail to save the file, and clobber the existing file)
<christian> so, no more /etc/fstab entry with cifs. Nautilus all the way. And I change my rsync back-scripts to use /home/christian/.gvfs/mountpoint...
<christian> trying that right now
<cwillu_remote> you could in theory use rsync against the fstab'd mount, because rsync doesn't have to rely on filesystems acting exactly the same
<christian> i did that for years now
<cwillu_remote> but it's good to note that rsync has built-in support for ssh (rather than recommending the use of sshfs) for a reason
<christian> mount smb share with fstab, then "rsync -av --delete /home/christian/Server /home/christian/Desktop"
<cwillu_remote> probably best to mount it into /media or /mnt
<christian> how do i put a space in a shell scrip file path? I have to do the syncing between /home/christian/.gvfs/daten auf 192.168.xxx.xxx now
<christian> yeah, i know about media and mnt. I was just lazy
<cwillu_remote> "   " or -->\ <--
<christian> oh yeah, thx. testing...
<blankthemuffin_> kernel: [  933.096936] wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:08:a1:a1:00:56 - assume out of range This keeps knocking me off the net, the driver won't recover unless I manually reconnect.
<christian> so, it would be /home/christian/.gvfs/daten\ auf\ 192.168.xxx.xxx
<christian> that won't work, says rsync: link_stat "/home/christian/.gvfs/daten\" failed
<blankthemuffin_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587786 This is the problem I'm having, as you can see the last post is my own, when I first installed ubuntu on this machine. It was fixed with the drivers from http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download however I can't install the package on intrepid, it complains that the modules it tries to unload are in use.
<christian> cwillu? plz stick with me once more :-)
<ionte> hi! i upgraded some days ago to intrepid, and now as soon as i start x i just get a black screen. i've tried to run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but that did not help. i have an ATI HD3850 (?) card and i have uninstalled all fglrx pacakges.
<christian> cwillu?
<cwillu_remote> christian, use tab completion to get it right
<cwillu_remote> .../.gvfs/da<tab>
<ionte> hi. ok, got X running again (ATI trouble) after upgrading to intrepid. but i just get a blank X-screen. known issue?
<cwillu_remote> lol, silly firestarter
<cwillu_remote> was blocking _outgoing_ avahi queries, but was still allowing the laptop itself to be found via avahi
<cwillu_remote> (also known as: fail)
<christian> cwillu, one more question: how to automount shares with .gvfs at boot time?
<cwillu_remote> christian, sorry, give me a couple minutes
<christian> fine
<cwillu_remote> christian, I think it's something in gvfs-bin
<cwillu_remote> !info gvfs-bin
<ubottu> gvfs-bin (source: gvfs): userspace virtual filesystem - binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 244 kB
<christian> thx
<cwillu_remote> gvfs-mount _might_ be it
<christian> and that should be put in rc.local or something?
<cwillu_remote> probably in your backup script (and let your desktop mounts take care of themselves)
<christian> i just think it's awkward that i don't know how to mount smb shares at boot time correctly. it was really simple with fstab for years.
<cwillu_remote> as I said, you could still use fstab for rsync
<christian> the backup script works, i figured it out
<cwillu_remote> ah, k
<christian> the only thing left is that i want to mount my network share at boot time correctly. and i totally don't know how
<christian> i mean: is this totally deprectaed really? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<blanktheserver> Hey, I'm wondering if there is a way to manually set the driver to use ( for onboard wifi ) The one which comes with ubuntu is bugged for my intel n card, and it needs the iwl4965. On previous versions I simply installed these drivers: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download I've loaded the drivers, but it seems that they don't work in intrepid anyway, wifi device is detected, but it doesn't detect any wireless networks.
<cwillu_remote> christian, there's no safe way for an application to do the usual 'rename the old file, write the new one, delete the old file' on a cifs mount
<cwillu_remote> christian, and there's no reliable way for an app to tell that it won't work
<christian> hm?
<cwillu_remote> so you either get an error message when you try (which you then ignore if the app allows you), or you deal with possible silent data loss
<cwillu_remote> you can still use a cifs mount to rsync (rsync doesn't do the same thing as a document editor, it has an easier problem to solve here)
<christian> ok, stop, i really can't follow you. my only problem right now: how to mount my network share at boot time correctly
<cwillu_remote> christian, stop wanting that :p
<christian> why? i mean, everybody does this?
<cwillu_remote> nobody I know
<cwillu_remote> why does the system need it mounted at boot, as opposed to on first access?
<cwillu_remote> (in particular, mounting it at boot doesn't fail gracefully if the machine wasn't reachable at boot for whatever reason)
<christian> so you mean the correct way is always klick "places" - (added favorite) after system start?
<cwillu_remote> christian, answer my question :p
<cwillu_remote> why do you _need_ it mounted?
<christian> ok, first access is enough, you are right
<cwillu_remote> it'll still show up in all the 'open' dialogues, etc
<cwillu_remote> the tricky part is if you have a cron script
<bugabundo_work> bah does the gnome mount
<bugabundo_work> of the icon placed on the desktop
<bugabundo_work> can be accessed by any app? even teminal'
<bugabundo_work> ?
<cwillu_remote> but the right answer there is to have the cron script (backup, whatever) do the mount then and there
<bugabundo_work> it used to fail for me
<bugabundo_work> so I usually mount it from cli
<cwillu_remote> bugabundo_work, yes, terminal apps can see gvfs mounts in ~/.gvfs/<mount name>
<bugabundo_work> nice.... I 'll start using it again
<christian> ok, now i understand. i am just so used to having failing network shares under windows xp, i guess
<bugabundo_work> because if they are mounted from cli
<bugabundo_work> shutdown will fail
<cwillu_remote> bugabundo_work, gnome's file api got drastically overhauled in hardy, with dramatic improvements in stability
<bugabundo_work> let me get the lp id for it
<christian> and that's why rsync is a special problem, because it would not be gnome-aware and fail without a fixed mountpoint. i got it now
<bugabundo_work> by the way, can someone touth #270860 ?
<bugabundo_work> ahhh so rsync doesn't work ??
<bugabundo_work> bah... I need it too
<christian> well, cwillu basically told me that i should now keep cifs-entries in /etc/fstab at all because they are hacks
<bugabundo_work> bah
<bugabundo_work> I really hate to look for bugs I'm subscribed on LP
<bugabundo_work> I can't ever find what I'm looking for
<christian> LOL
<bugabundo_work> does anybody know by head the LP id for that annoying unmount bug on shutdown?
<cwillu_remote> christian, the architecture in general is a hack
<christian> ok, i still had a certain problem with saving files on smb share with openoffice, even if i mounted with gnomes menu. i will try to reproduce that one. it only affected openoffice, not the other gnome-apps
<cwillu_remote> christian, if you don't actually need system mounts (i.e., you're not running a terminal server with multiple people logged in, all needing access to the same shares, _and_ the overhead of multiple gvfs mounts is a problem)...
<cwillu_remote> christian, that problem only occurs with fstab/command line mounts
<cwillu_remote> christian, not with gnome-mounts
<bugabundo_work> why is google better at finding stuff inside LP then LP it self?
<bugabundo_work> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/90795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 90795 in network-manager "Unmount of remote CIFS shares fails with timeout on system shutdown (dup-of: 42121)" [Low,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 42121 in sysvinit "Symlinks for umountnfs / sendsigs wrong: hang on shutdown / reboot" [Medium,Fix released]
<cwillu_remote> bugabundo_work, because google is a company that makes search engines, and canonical is a company that makes operating systems :p
<bugabundo_work> eheh
<christian> lol
<bugabundo_work> how fancy ubottu to post both original desc and the dupe...
<bugabundo_work> funny enough I'm not subscribed to any of them... so mine must be a dupe that aint marked as such
<christian> ok, the problem persists in openoffice. but i guess it has something to do with openoffice asking me for a password when i try to save the file
<christian> could be aproblem between openoffice and gnome, ooo not getting the correct gvfs information
<bugabundo_work> ahh here it is
<bugabundo_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/228947
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228947 in samba "During shutdown samba shares should be unmounted before network connection is shut down (dup-of: 211631)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211631 in wpasupplicant "CIFS/SMBFS shares not unmounted before network is shut down" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bugabundo_work> stupid ubottu... where did you find "wpasupplicant" ?
<cwillu_remote> the dup...
<bugabundo_work> ahh
<bugabundo_work> but there aint anything on the subject...
<cwillu_remote> heh, it _is_ a wpasupplicant bug
<bugabundo_work> christian: did you also got stuck on shutdown
<bugabundo_work> with your manual connections?
<cwillu_remote> wpasupplicant is overriding the proper shutdown order
<cwillu_remote> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/211631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211631 in wpasupplicant "CIFS/SMBFS shares not unmounted before network is shut down" [Medium,Confirmed]
<christian> is there some known bug that openoffice i get stuck on shutdown with my hardy machine nowadays, could be related to my network share mounted with fstab...
<christian> lol
<christian> sorry
<christian> forget the first part
<bugabundo_work> heeeh
<bugabundo_work> is this bug then christian ?
<bugabundo_work> lol
<christian> i don't know, i haven't looked into ti (despite being annoying of course)
<cwillu_remote> hang on shutdown is from the fstab mount, yes
<bugabundo_work> cwillu_remote: any idea when a workaround will be provided?
<christian> thx
<cwillu_remote> bugabundo_work, let me ask you the same question I asked christian:
<bugabundo_work> sure
<cwillu_remote> bugabundo_work, do you really need an fstab mount?  if so, why?
<bugabundo_work> I don't use fstab mount per si
<bugabundo_work> I ok
<cwillu_remote> or console mounts
<bugabundo_work> I just use the console because it didn't used to work
<bugabundo_work> via gfvs
<bugabundo_work> ill have to try tonight when I get home
<cwillu_remote> stop using the mount command, and you'll stop caring about that bug :p
<bugabundo_work> lol
<cwillu_remote> treating remote filesystems as if they were local is such a horrible idea :)
<bugabundo_work> it is still a bug
<bugabundo_work> and it should be fixed
<christian> ok, i am nailing this one down and i have new info. i am certain there is a bug here.
<cwillu_remote> no, not really.  You should only be using that behaviour on a server, and you shouldn't have a server connected over a wireless link :p
<cwillu_remote> bugabundo_work, not you christian :p
<bugabundo_work> I don't access it via wifi
<bugabundo_work> only via cable at home
<bugabundo_work> I didn't report the wpa bug... just a dupe against smb
<christian> start computer - log into gnome - start ooowriter - type something - save - select bookmarked share - ooo asks for a password and then fails to write the file
<christian> but: if i close now ooo and start it again, typ something, save, select bookmark share - then it saves. on the second try
 * cwillu_remote points christian at launchpad to file a bug
<cwillu_remote> "The runtime configuration check failed for the library <...>:  expected /usr/lib/tls/..., found /usr/lib/...
<cwillu_remote> BECAUSE YOU PUT IT THERE
<cwillu_remote> stupid piece of crap installer
 * cwillu_remote pokes mvo_ with a stick because he can
<christian> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/279789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279789 in ubuntu "cannot write to network shares" [Undecided,New]
<legend2440> i have ati radeon 9600 video card. i've read that intrepid doesn't support fglrx yet. is that true?
<christian> updated. the third comment give the current status.
<christian> openoffice will fail on the first try and succeed on the second but only if you don't wait too long. there seems to be some kind of timeout...
<christian> afk for 10. grabbing some food.
<blankthemuffin__> Why is the iwl4965 wireless driver module not included in the kernel? It seems iwlagn is used instead?
<christian> back
<tta> anybody having trouble to login to desktop; if "auto-*" is removed from .ecryptfs/ disabled automounting?
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to import a kde3 kget list into the new kde4 kget.  But nothing seems to happen (I get no errors though)  Is there anything I can do?
<cwillu_remote> anyone with any inspiration re: nvidia?
<cwillu_remote> I can't get driver "nvidia" to do anything but segfault
<cwillu_remote> although nv works fine
<christian> Sorry, I always use Intel Graphics Cards whereever possible :-)
<bugabundo_work> cwillu_remote: mine luckly is working fine
<cwillu_remote> odd
<bugabundo_work> even on dual monitor (it wasn't most of ibex devel)
<bugabundo_work> do you need versions to compare?
<bugabundo_work> I'm uptodate
<bugabundo_work> and rebooted today...
<bugabundo_work> other then the nasty refresh bug, I'm fine
<cwillu_remote> which nvidia?
<bugabundo_work> 8400m G
<NET||abuse> soooo annoying,, my screen updates just won't happen with compiz... nearly every web page i go to, the page isn't rendered until i click on the window somewhere.. elements I roll over appear as I move the mouse over the page.. so it's still on the last page untill i roll over something I can't see, then it does it's :hover effect and just appears on the page in the middle of the content of the last page..
<NET||abuse> then I scroll, or click the window border, or guess where there's white space on the page and click there.. and it updates,,
<bugabundo_work> NET||abuse: you mean https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/269904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed]
<NET||abuse> pidgin window is havinig glitches too :)
<NET||abuse> bugabundo_work: yeh, that's it
<bugabundo_work> you just have to wait...
<NET||abuse> certainly sounds like it by the summary :)
<bugabundo_work> I suffer from it too
<NET||abuse> we're afflicted
<NET||abuse> unclean
<bugabundo_work> use metacity for now
<bugabundo_work> it happens much less...
<NET||abuse> :) no, don't wanna
<bugabundo_work> then try the nvidia guy patch
<NET||abuse> nvidia guy patch? is it linked in the bug?
<NET||abuse> just subscribed to that bug,, thanks
<bugabundo_work> NET||abuse: https://launchpad.net/~aplattner/+archive
<NET||abuse> tjoh, so the patch would come from a compiz package, not the nvidia driver?
<NET||abuse> i thought it was driver issue,,
<bugabundo_work> try it and let us know on LP, ok?
<sdschwarz> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 Beta via unetbootin on a USB stick. I also created the casper-rw file on the same partition. When booting with "persistent", it drops me to busybox. Any idea how I can boot it properly? Couldn't find any info on the web.
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> the latest (maybe not so late, it was Wednesday) network manager update broke wifi for me. now i cant update anymore... :(
<lubosz> any suggestions besides trying lan?
<lubosz> he does not find any networks, and if i try a know network, it says immediately "disconnected from ..."
<dns53> download the new deb from another computer and manually install it?
<lubosz> hmk
<lubosz> was there a know issue?
<dns53> i know they have updated it a few times this week
<lubosz> k
<lubosz> maybe its not the network managers fault
<christian> cwillu?
<cwillu_remote> eh?
<christian> just to set the record straight: for local mounts, would you still use a simple fstab-entry or are there also any problems with it or advantages if it let gnome do it?
<cwillu_remote> local mounts I would use fstab, yes.  Anything that is physically attached to the machine
<cwillu_remote> christian, alot of irc clients don't give any particular notice that a new private message has come in
<lexrupy1> hello all
<christian> now that's an answer i can work with. thx.
<cwillu_remote> don't private message people without asking first
<christian> ok, thx. i am not used to this irc-stuff
<lexrupy1> In Intrepid the terminal window comes by default with a transparency on menu bar, but I reaaly don't want that, how can I disable that?
<dns53> lexrupy1 just edit > preferences > and set the background to a solid color
<W8TAH> how do ATI cards work with ibex?
<W8TAH> specifically with kde
<lexrupy1> dns53: it does not work for me
<lexrupy1> by default it is already "solid"
<lexrupy1> and for me that configuration change the transparency of terminal text window, not the menubar of terminal window
<dns53> lexrupy1 perhaps your gtk engine is transparent?
<lexrupy1> huh... I use the default one that comes with Intrepid... other windows aren't, just terminal.... :(
<bugabundo_work> lexrupy1: I've reported that...
<bugabundo_work> let me see if I can find it
<lexrupy1> ok, thanks
<W8TAH> hi folks - anyone know if the problems with intel 82865 onboard video cards have been resolved yet for kubuntu 8.10?
<bugabundo_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/265063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 265063 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal menu bar gets strange transparency by compiz" [Low,Incomplete]
<bugabundo_work> pedro villecicencio asked me to reporte it upstream
<zniavre> it's murrine rgba support not a bug
<bugabundo_work> I haven't had the time to do it yet
<bugabundo_work> excuse me zniavre?
<zniavre> you should disable rgba option into your gtkrc
<bugabundo_work> why ?
<zniavre> it make menubar and some software translucide
<zniavre> http://www.cimitan.com/murrine
<bugabundo_work> well it is still a bug, I guess
<bugabundo_work> since it doesn't apply to every app
<bugabundo_work> ola joaopinto. ontem foste ao encontro?
<bugabundo_work> zniavre: can you please post on that bug, with further instructions?
<lexrupy1> yep... just like I suspect
<zniavre> i do not know what to tell
<bugabundo_work> lol
<zniavre> system monitor is tranlucide too
<joaopinto> bugabundo_work, não, estava a pensar ir mas surgiu trabalho :\
<bugabundo_work> I can say what you said here, plus the instructions on how to
<bugabundo_work> help fix the behaviour
<zniavre> for sure
<bugabundo_work> thanks so much zniavre
<zniavre> i guess the next theme should desactivate rgba until gtk+ is not patched
<bugabundo_work> either fill a new bug for it
<bugabundo_work> or change this one
<bugabundo_work> I guess mine is this
<bugabundo_work> http://www.cimitan.com/murrine/node/103
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/265063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 265063 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal menu bar gets strange transparency by compiz" [Low,Incomplete]
<zniavre> oops
<zniavre> sorry
<bugabundo_work> no prob
<zniavre> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/187396/intrepid2.png   look how it is with some apps patched to support murrine rgba
<bugabundo_work> humm are you cimitan ?
<zniavre> not at all
<bugabundo_work> ahh
<bugabundo_work> he just replied there
<bugabundo_work> 1 minute ago
<bugabundo_work> lol
<zniavre> im following his works qui closely
<zniavre> i sent him your gub report into murrine channel
<bugabundo_work> ok
<bugabundo_work> bah
<bugabundo_work> we are both making changes on that ticklet at the same time
<bugabundo_work> lol
<bugabundo_work> zniavre:  can you ask him to come here?
<zniavre> you can go there > /j #murrine
<zniavre> i just follow his works i do not know him personnaly
<zniavre> > /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0 >line 93 >change TRUE by FALSE
<sdschwarz> Hi, can anyone help me out? I installed Ubuntu 8.10 Beta via unetbootin on a USB stick. I also created the casper-rw file on the same partition. When booting with "persistent", it drops me to busybox. Any idea how I can boot it properly? Couldn't find any info on the web.
<zniavre> i do not know how to do in command line
<bugabundo_work> lol zniavre. that's the easy part
<bugabundo_work> nano and do it
<bugabundo_work> sdschwarz: what are you trying to acomplish?
<sdschwarz> bugabundo_work: I want to boot the Live version from a USB stick and make it persistent by saving to the casper-rw file on the same stick.
<bugabundo_work> sdschwarz: why don't you use usb-creator?
<bugabundo_work> it works very well
<bugabundo_work> and is actively mantained by
<sdschwarz> bugabundo_work: I read about it, even installed it, but I thought it creates a new partition instead of a casper-rw file.
<bugabundo_work> some guy whose name now fails me
<bugabundo_work> I don't know what you mean by casper-rw
<bugabundo_work> I know it can place some space to save the configuration as perstistant
<bugabundo_work> I guess it does a new partition... I'm not sure
<sdschwarz> bugabundo_work: To make a Live version (CD or USB) persistent, a file or volume labeled casper-rw is required.
<bugabundo_work> why don't you ping the autor on #ubuntu-devel?
<sdschwarz> bugabundo_work: That's a good idea, I'll see if I can reach him!
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/284951 - Any Ideas, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284951 in ubuntu "Intrepid: Gamepad "SpeedLink Strike²" not working." [Undecided,New]
<bugabundo_work> cypherdelic: does it crash?
<bugabundo_work> cypherdelic: does it crash?
<cypherdelic> No it just dont work
<cypherdelic> D-Pad, Analog, Buttons... nothing is calibratable
<cypherdelic> but the gamepad is detected
<bugabundo_work> just a sec
<bugabundo_work> can you ping ogra on #ubuntu-mobile
<bugabundo_work> ?
<bugabundo_work> he is doing some work with endev and calibration
<bugabundo_work> if he can't help you, I'm sure he can point you in the proper direction cypherdelic
<pi-meson> The current intrepid appears to have packages for boost-1.34 ("libboost-*-1.34.1") as well as boost-1.35. Are the 1.34 versions likely to make it to release? I asked about this a few months ago and was told "no", but they're still there. (Which, just to be clear, makes me happ)
<bugabundo_work> pi-meson: is there a bug filed on LP?
<bugabundo_work> if so, please email ubuntu-devel-discuss
<myk_robinson> morning, all
<myk_robinson> just a note for anyone with Intel 3945ABG, i installed this morning's release of compat-wireless, and now have flawlessly working wifi
<myk_robinson> here's what you need:  http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<myk_robinson> also use the supplied firmware from their website
<pi-meson> bugabundo_work: searching the intrepid bugs on lp, i don't see any related to boost. But the current state (where both are in there) makes me very happy, and is different from what I was told. So like, I don't want to file a bug, because to me it's a feature :)
<bugabundo_work> ok
<pi-meson> I just wanted to know if I can depend on the current behavior, or if I should plan on these libs suddenly disappearing in the next two weeks
<bugabundo_work> As I said please email ubuntu-devel-discuss
<bugabundo_work> I think you can get a proper anwser there
<bugabundo_work> brb
<Nhorning> hey there
<Nhorning> on one of the upgrades
<Nhorning> updater offered to merge my logout menu so it had more options
<Nhorning> I said yes, but I had already replaced my logout button with the power buttion
<Nhorning> So it couldn't find the button and gave me an error
<Nhorning> it said I had to install manually
<Nhorning> How do I install it manually?
<Nhorning> anybody?
<danbh_intrepid> so you replaced the button already?
<bugabundo_work> those messages gave errors both times...
<bugabundo_work> no that I think about it, I should have filed a bug against it
<elbermungster> hey guys, just wondering. will OpenOffice.org 3.0 be included in Intrepid? Or will it be offered as Proposed or Backport software?
<Nhorning> I had replaced the button with the shutdown button
<billgoldberg> Hi. Is there an Ubuntu 8.10 minimal cd out yet?
<billgoldberg> I can't seem to find it on the mirros.
<billgoldberg> mirrors*
<bugabundo_work> elbermungster: that question as been asked many times
<Nhorning> So the program couldn't find my logout button to change it's menue
<bugabundo_work> OOo 3 is already on a ppa
<Nhorning> apperenlty
<Nhorning> I've put the logout button back up there
<bugabundo_work> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-September/005424.html
<Nhorning> I just want to manually install the combined menu now
<bugabundo_work> billgoldberg: there is, I think
<bugabundo_work> but any cd (live, server,alternate) as an option to install it
<billgoldberg> how?
<danbh_intrepid> bugabundo_work: openoffice was released on time, interestingly enough
<bugabundo_work> but not tested enough, I guess
<billgoldberg> I only see the "isntall ubuntu" option on the live cd I got now. No mention of a minimal install
<bugabundo_work> there is an option
<bugabundo_work> maybe F4 or F6
<billgoldberg> ok, thanks. I'll try that.
<billgoldberg> bye
<Ayabara> I'm having some issues with my screen not updating. In FF for instance, I sometime have to scroll, change tab or something before it decides to update.
<bugabundo_work> danbh_intrepid: you can ping chris to know who it is goinhg
<danbh_intrepid> bugabundo_work: who is chris?
<bugabundo_work> Chris Cheney      ccheney at ubuntu.com
<bugabundo_work> I think he is one of the packages mantainers
<bugabundo_work> let me check OOo source
<bugabundo_work> https://edge.launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs
<bugabundo_work> actually it should be mathias
<danbh_intrepid> wait, what is go-oo?
<bugabundo_work> https://launchpad.net/~doko
<bugabundo_work> danbh_intrepid: I think it's an expantion pack
<bugabundo_work> let me pind doko to see if he help you
<danbh_intrepid> bugabundo_work: well, I don't need help particularly, but all this is interesting
<bugabundo_work> I'm asking him on #ubuntu-devel
<mkhlnsh> hello. what otions are available for encrypting partitions with dm-crypt and luks. i see on some tutorials that --cipher aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 --key-size 256 is the "best"/"most used" option. is there something stronger than that?
<Ayabara> anyone else having problems with the screen not redrawing properly?
<skyjumper> Ayabara: nvidia+compiz? yes
<Ayabara> skyjumper: "great". thanks
<Ayabara> known issue?
<skyjumper> i've seen a few questions about it in here, but haven't checked launchpad
<theBishop> I there's a bug with fonts.  i change my application font, and now that I've changed it back to Sans, I'm seeing stuff that looks wrong.  Particularly with numbers
<blomo> hello, i've just setup intrepid. during the first boot, there was the graphical boot-screen. after the first reboot, the screen goes to text-mode. what could cause this behavior?
<theBishop> blomo, what video card do you have?
<blomo> intel
<blomo> theBishop, i also see something like error-messages, which maybe can cause this behavior. where can i see these messages after boot?
<theBishop> blomo, dmesg
<W8TAH> how well do ati cards handle kde / compiz on ibex?
<Ayabara> skyjumper: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/269904 <- seems to be fixed now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed]
<W8TAH> ya
<skyjumper> Ayabara: excellent
<cwillu_remote> can somebody running nv (_not_ nvidia) tell me what dpkg-query -S libnvidia-tls says?
<FreshPrince> for what is this channel #ubuntu+1 ?
<FreshPrince> :)
<W8TAH> FreshPrince, read the topic
<theBishop> is Firefox a total wreck for anyone else as of yesterday?
<theBishop> some update really killed it
<theBishop> bugs galore
<cwillu_remote> anybody getting seg faults from anything glx'ish?
<danbh_intrepid> cwillu_remote: still asking the nv'ers?
<cwillu_remote> danbh_intrepid, anyone now :p
<cwillu_remote> although I'm still curious about the dpkg-query from the nv'ers
<theBishop> cwillu_remote, not segfaults, but Glxgears is leaving a static "ghost" behind if i move the window around
<theBishop> the ghosts don't go away until something causes that pixel to redraw
<danbh_intrepid> whats the package for glxgears?
<theBishop> danbh_intrepid, glxgears on the terminal
<danbh_intrepid> nvm
<cwillu_remote> mesa-utils
<theBishop> you probably already have it
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, I got it.  Its working fine for me
<cwillu_remote> the hell?  why is nv active?
<theBishop> firefox seems to be running better for me since removing my .mozilla folder
<bsnider> cwillu_remote, most likely you have a bad xorg.conf
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, I have no xorg.conf
<bsnider> there you go. you need it if you want to load a restricted driver
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, thought they fixed that
<blomo> hello, i have with intrepid no graphical boot screen instead i have text-mode-boot. what could cause this?
<bsnider> cwillu_remote, nvidia submitted a patch that was rejected by dave airlie, but recommended for inclusion by the distros. ubuntu didn't include it.
<danbh_intrepid> cwillu_remote: http://pastebin.com/f1dd82929    Thats what mine is, default install of the nvidia 177 drivers
<cwillu_remote> danbh_intrepid, thanks.  Ya, I've got a default xorg.conf now
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, sigh
<cwillu_remote> and now I'm just back to a segfaulting xorg
<danbh_intrepid> hehe, how are things?  Ever get N working?
<cwillu_remote> http://pastebin.com/f8c3f334
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, you mean when you used jockey to load the driver, that's the file it made?
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: yeah
<bsnider> guhhhhh
<bsnider> i'm going to go out and hang myself now
<bsnider> that's totally wrong
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: lol
<bsnider> you don't need the stuff in the "module" section at all
<bsnider> and it doesn't have the recommended tweaks
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: well, its at least several weeks old
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: I could try reinstalling, and see if I get the same thing
<bsnider> here's what it should create: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5952369#post5952369
<bsnider> scroll down to the xorg.conf section
<Sindwiller> Hiho - what's the status for the Tascam US-122L (USB Audiocard/interface) drivers under Intrepid? Are they included..?
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: so, you think the two Options in the screen section should be included?
<danbh_intrepid> in my xorg.conf?
<bsnider> no, nvidia thinks so
<danbh_intrepid> hehe, ok, I was just clarifying
<bsnider> see for yourself http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118088
 * cwillu_remote curses at the segfault
<danbh_intrepid> well, I'll run some tests
<bsnider> cwillu_remote, if after using a good xorg.conf you still can't load the nvidia driver, there are two possibilities: you don't have the driver installed, or the driver won't work on your hardware
<bsnider> cwillu_remote, my post goes through all of it in detail: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5952369#post5952369
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, 7300gt, worked on 177.70 under hardy
<bsnider> the 177 driver will drive that card
<cwillu_remote> yes, I know :p
<cwillu_remote> hence my cursing :)
<cwillu_remote> got your recommended xorg.conf loaded in
<cwillu_remote> dkms status shows 177.80 is installed
<bsnider> then you've got no problem
<bsnider> restart
<cwillu_remote> did you see my pastebin above?
<cwillu_remote> http://pastebin.com/f8c3f334
<bsnider> that means the nvidia driver is being loaded but there's a showstopper when it tries to load glx
<bsnider> i'd reinstall the driver using the dkms commands in my post
<cwillu_remote> got an nvidia splashscreen that time (which I normally had disabled in xorg.conf)
<[g2]> can I hot-plug external SATA with ibex ? Meaing is the acpi/apci/whatever support ?
<[g2]> oh.. on x86_64 (Core2 duo)
<bsnider> [g2], try it
<[g2]> bsnider: I'm a little concerned about frying my SATA port/mobo, so I thought I'd ask first :0
<tidrion> sup
<cwillu_remote> segfaults
<Sindwiller> heh
<tidrion> anyone else having issues with dropbox
<bsnider> well, i don't know. i can't see the mobo getting fried
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: well, that xorg works fine.  Is it just supposed to run faster/better/whatever?
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, the information on what it does is in the post
<Sindwiller> So, does anybody know what the status of the drivers for the Tascam US-122L USB Audio interface is?
<bsnider> and you also have to run the command
<danbh_intrepid> wo, I think Im getting an extra 1500 fps in glxgears
<Sindwiller> danbh_intrepid, why would you use glxgears as a benchmark o_O
<Sindwiller> danbh_intrepid, try Nexuiz or something :P
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, still segfaulting
<Sindwiller> danbh_intrepid, try the command 'timedemo demo1' in Nex
<Sindwiller> IIRC
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, dkms uninstall'd, remove'd, add'd, build'd, install'd, reboot'd, segfault'd :p
<cwillu_remote> status'd in the appropriate places, build did stuff, etc
<bsnider> unfortunately, there's no info about why it's segfaulting
<ha-nocri> hello. nautilus freezes when i try to open any directory from menu and home folder. what can i do with it?
<danbh_intrepid> Sindwiller: ok
<bsnider> cwillu_remote, did you ever use anything else, like envy, or install the driver from nvidia's installer?
<danbh_intrepid> Sindwiller: lol, its a 400mb d/l!
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, hardy ran under nvidia's installer, although I already ran the --uninstall against that.  I'm reasonably sure that's the source of my trouble, but I can't for the life of me figure out what lib is hanging around
<Sindwiller> danbh_intrepid, hmm... ya, that might be heavy depending on your connection
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, it's included with michael larabel's phoronix-test-suite
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: whats that?
<bsnider> google it
<danbh_intrepid> Sindwiller: well, the servers are slow for me atm, so its an eta of 1 hour
<bsnider> cwillu_remote, i might uninstall xorg completely, purging it, then reinstall. because nvidia's libgl is replacing the one included with xorg, which is one of the unique things about nvidia's linux driver
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: yeah, I found it.   It looks cool, but I'm guessing I need to use the beta for the later linux kernel, etc
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, should I be removing nvidia-glx-177 as well?
<bsnider> gem has been submitted to the 2.6.28 kernel, so with that and dri2, ubuntu 9.04 will have hardware acceleration for ati/intel cards for the first time ever
<bsnider> cwillu_remote, yes, definitely
<cwillu_remote> nvidia*, nvidia-glx*, or just nvidia-glx-177?
<bsnider> i'd take it all out
 * cwillu_remote has done all this already, but is doing it again on the off chance he missed something the first time :p
<bsnider> purge it too. get rid of the config files
<Sindwiller> so I guess nobody has an idea what's up with the Tascam US-122L :(
 * cwillu_remote purges xorg* nvidia*
 * cwillu_remote reinstalls...
 * cwillu_remote pokes mvo_ with a stick.  It was probably some config dialog that he clicked through that caused this grief...
<cwillu_remote> dkms building...
<histo> Anyone else see that igoogle completely changed?
<cwillu_remote> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg-core_2%3a1.5.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so', which is also in package nvidia-glx-177
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, ^^^
<theBishop> can anyone configure this for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5982358#post5982358
<theBishop> er
<theBishop> confirm
<blomo> my bootsplash disappears at: Reading files needed to boot... i've checked usplash.conf and the values are correct there. what could cause this behavior
 * cwillu_remote re-removes xorg* and nvidia*
 * cwillu_remote notes that libglx.so and libglx.so.177.80 remained...
 * cwillu_remote continues reinstalling after deleting the remaining files
 * cwillu_remote notes that there's been no diversion errors this time...
 * mvo_ points cwillu_remote to the u-m bzr tree
<[g2]> with ibex i've formatted an ext4 partition, but 'mount' doesn't seem to recognize ext4. What's the status of ext4 in ibex ? TIA
<cwillu_remote> mvo_, focu?
<cwillu_remote> s?
<mvo_> cwillu_remote: default has_focus is removed from the buttons
<cwillu_remote> yay!
<Chousuke> [g2]: the name of ext4 in the intrepid kernel should still be ext4dev if I'm not mistaken
 * cwillu_remote huggles mvo_ 
<Chousuke> [g2]: that's code for "do not use" :P
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, nvidia splash screen, and then segfault, still
<[g2]> Chousuke: ok thx... I guess it's not ready for prime-time yet
<cwillu_remote> actually
<[g2]> however, mkfs.ext4 seemed to work just fine on the 750G drive
<Chousuke> [g2]: it was renamed to ext4 some time ago
<Chousuke> but it's still a new filesystem; it might have bugs.
<Chousuke> so at least have backups :)
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, yep, still a segfault, right after glx
<[g2]> Chousuke: it is the 2nd backup copy
<[g2]> but while I'd like to use extents for large (10-20G ish video files) it's not important
<Chousuke> That's good.
<[g2]> I'll just use ext3 for now
<[g2]> but THX
<Chousuke> if you have backups you might do the ext4 devs a favour and use the FS and report any bugs you might find. :)
<Chousuke> but if you don't want to bother, go with ext3
<mvo_> :)
<[g2]> Chousuke: I'd be happy to do some testing and help the effort out
<[g2]> I just don't know whom to contact or what to focus the testing time on
<Chousuke> well yeah, that's a problem :/
<tidrion> woot! got Dropbox working on intrepid!
<Chousuke> testing kernel stuff is not as easy as testing userland apps
<[g2]> Chousuke: I do embedded linux development, and this is pretty easy
<[g2]> disk checksums either match or they don't :)
<[g2]> s/disk/file/
<Chousuke> well I guess any bug reports you have should go to the ext4 mailing list.
<[g2]> ok... I'll have to look that up
<Chousuke> that'd be my first guess. :P
<[g2]> thx
<[g2]> it's a big world out there :)
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, so that's everything xorg-* purged, everything nvidia* purged
<theBishop> is there an ongoing changelog for all the updates coming down the pipe?
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, suggestions? :)
<cwillu_remote> theBishop, the updates have changelogs as they come
<knittl> hi all! on my old laptop i could tap my touchpad with two fingers which would get translated to a middle click (three fingers == right click). that doesn't work anymore in intrepid :( (still using a synaptic touchpad) how can i enable this again?
<bsnider> cwillu_remote, i've got one, but you're not going to like it
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, reinstalling isn't gonna happen :p
<bsnider> cwillu_remote, well, we know for sure the problem is specific to your system
<cwillu_remote> true, but the only difference between my system and a previously working system was an upgrade to intrepid (dev)
<bsnider> i know you're making a point there, but i'm not sure what it is
<cwillu_remote> 2 weeks from now, a whole bunch of people who installed nvidia via their installer will be piling in to intrepid.  I can't imagine that I'll be the only one with this problem
<bsnider> i can
<cwillu_remote> reinstalling doesn't give any information as to what happened
<bsnider> neither does the xorg log
<cwillu_remote> true
<bsnider> have you got any other kernels installed?
<cwillu_remote> 2.6.24
 * cwillu_remote reboots into 2.6.24
<bsnider> well, you could boot that, then blow away a lot mroe than just nvidia/xorg stuff.
<bsnider> then reinstall it
<cwillu_remote> libgl1-mesa-*
 * cwillu_remote wonders
<Sindwiller> Does anybody know whether the drivers for the Tascam US-122L are included in Intrepid? Even more so, are there even drivers for it?
<Ktron> Ever since I installed fglrx 2.1.8087 (yesterday morning?) my GDM has been a little bizarre-- it looks like its its rendering the left half of 3800x1280 on my 1900x1280 screen, so the 'type your name here' is half hidden, etc... Any suggestions? I'lll do any troubleshooting I can
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, nvidia-glx-177 had a diversion for libgl1 from that package, but dpkg-query -S didn't show libgl1-mesa at all
<Sindwiller> jesus, that sucks
<MrKeuner> hi all, I am recently having problem that whenever I insert the first cdrom after reboot name of the cd-rom does not change even when I replace the cd-rom with another. Did anybody get similar problem?
<bazookatooth> omg intrepid is so AWESOME.
<bazookatooth> intrepid changes EVERYTHING for desktop linux. its on now.
<^synax> Halp, http://pastebin.com/d7b2b682f
<bsnider> cwillu_remote, i've got docs for that file, but not the file itself
<bsnider> libgl1-mesa-dri and libgl1-mesa-glx
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, libGLcore.so (misremembered the filename)
<bsnider> want me to pastebin that?
<cwillu_remote> SURE
<cwillu_remote> bah, aps
<cwillu_remote> caps
<bsnider> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58860/
<cwillu_remote> you on 64bit?
<bsnider> yes
<cwillu_remote> is it odd that I don't have a libGLcore.so at all, just the .1, .177.80, etc?
<bsnider> i'll bet you don't have those diversions. that's the problem
<cwillu_remote> I've got the four diversions
<bsnider> what's the difference between yours and mine then?
<cwillu_remote> I don't have lib32
<cwillu_remote> and libGLcore.so isn't listed anywhere else (only under lib32 on yours)
<maestrolinux> http://s2.ar.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=19732
<dphase> just updated from beta1 to latest packages, now have the new bluetooth manager, however it isn't seeing any of my devices -- any ideas?
<bsnider> cwillu_remote, in other words, the file that provides glx isn't even on your system
<cwillu_remote> http://pastebin.com/fbe54cac
<|neon|> where is the control center on 8.10?
<bugabundo_work> you got to enable it |neon|
<bugabundo_work> edit the Menu and add it
<Sindwiller> Will libsqlite3 be updated to 3.6 at some point?
<Sindwiller> I'd need it for the Warzone2100 SVN (don't ask me why they had to use 3.6 :P)
<|neon|> bugabundo_work: what's the command?
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, libGLcore.so.177.80 is half a meg (not a link), .1 links to .177.80
<BenHoltz> |neon|: go to system>preferences>main menu
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, my laptop (intrepid, intel) doesn't have libGLcore at all
<BenHoltz> can someone help me with my screensaver?  It won't tunr on if the computer is idle.
<BenHoltz> turn*
<bugabundo_work> for what ?
<bugabundo_work> to edit?
<bugabundo_work> right click on the Top MENU bar
<bsnider> cwillu_remote, i'd wipe out the kernel and the kernel headers, and the nvidia-177 kernel headers, and then rebuild everything
<MrKeuner> hi all, I am recently having problem that whenever I insert the first cdrom after reboot name of the cd-rom does not change even when I replace the cd-rom with another. Did anybody get similar problem?
<cwillu_remote> BenHoltz, in compiz settings, under general, disable 'unredirect fullscreen windows'
<BenHoltz> cwillu_remote: I'll give that a shot.  thanks!
<bugabundo_work> |neon|: then go to System, and enable Control Center
<cwillu_remote> BenHoltz, there should be an actual fix coming, but for now that works :p
<BenHoltz> cwillu_remote: cool. thanks
<|neon|> thx
<bugabundo_work> cwillu_remote: humm that compiz  bug has just been fixed
<bsnider> cwillu_remote, you don't havet he file /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so on the laptop?
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, nope
<cwillu_remote> and yes, it works fine :p
<cwillu_remote> libdbe.so  libdri.so  libextmod.so  libglx.so  librecord.so  libxtrap.so
<Ktron> Any suggestions about why GDM would be confused about my screen size?
<BenHoltz> cwillu_remote: that didn't fix it
<BenHoltz> cwillu_remote: the screen starts to dim then goes back bright
<sisto> hello
<BenHoltz> hey
<cwillu_remote> BenHoltz, and you turned unredirect on or off?
<BenHoltz>  cwillu_remote: off
<bsnider> cwillu_remote, mesa should be providing software glx on the laptop
<sisto> I just wanted to mention that 2 packages that I use have newer versions available. xpad and gpodder. Hopefully they will be updated for ubuntu+1 or ubuntu+2.
<cwillu_remote> BenHoltz, odd.  That's exactly the symptoms of that bug, but clearing unredirect should get around it
<BenHoltz> cwillu_remote: hmm I'll let these updates for today run and see if it resolves itself
<cwillu_remote> BenHoltz, disable compiz, and then run "xset s activate"
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, I've got /usr/lib/libGL.so on the laptop, butnot libGLcore
<Ktron> a sun-java6 update today? I didn't know there was a newer version out
<BenHoltz> cwillu_remote: still no screensaver, the screen flashes, then goes back to normal
<bsnider> hhheeeeeeeeeyyyyyy
<cwillu_remote> BenHoltz, under metacity?
<bsnider> i think the refresh problem with the nvidia drvier has been fixed
<webmaren> so I have sound in AmaroK, but not in Totem, VLC, Pidgin, or System Sounds
<BenHoltz> cwillu_remote: not sure.. I just went to apperance and checked "no effects"
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, they marked it as fixed committed already, you didn't notice? :p
<cwillu_remote> BenHoltz, did it flash and all the shadow's disappear?
<webmaren> using Kubuntu w/ KDE 4
<bsnider> says here that aaron plattner provided a patch. he works for nvidia: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/2008-October/008936.html
<bsnider> that's awesome. nvidia rules
<sisto> Is there somewhere I can post my suggestions made earlier or it just happens with no need for me to say anything?
<BenHoltz> cwillu_remote: flashed, but I still have shadows
<webmaren> sisto: ?
<cwillu_remote> BenHoltz, pidof metacity give you back a number?
<cwillu_remote> BenHoltz, if so, you've got the metacity compositor on, which probably has the same problem
<BenHoltz> cwillu_remote: I see metacity running
<sisto> I was asking whether updated versions of xpad and gpodder could be made available for ubuntu+1 or +2
<cwillu_remote> BenHoltz, gconf-editor, navigate to metacity, and turn off compositing there
<cwillu_remote> BenHoltz, then kill and restart metacity (metacity --replace) should do it, and see if (a) shadows go away (b) xset s activate works
<sisto> I can always download the source code if it doesn't
<webmaren> sisto: I'm not on dev team, but if you suggest it, they might get into +2
<sisto> but if there's the possibility of it being put into +1 I would wait
<webmaren> sisto: package freeze was a couple weeks ago
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, odd, I have a lib32 folder, with nvidia and tls subfolders
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, no contents though
<webmaren> so probably not
<sisto> where do u suggest it? brainstorm.ubuntu.com?
<BenHoltz> cwillu_remote: compositing manager?
<webmaren> sisto: I don't know
<cwillu_remote> apps | metacity | general | compositing_manager
<bsnider> i worship nvidia. they will be my new god
<cwillu_remote> BenHoltz, is it checked off?
<BenHoltz>  cwillu_remote: its already unchecked
<cwillu_remote> BenHoltz, that's odd...
<cwillu_remote> BenHoltz, you don't run xcompmgr do you?
<cwillu_remote> (which would be really odd)
<cwillu_remote> you shouldn't have shadows under metacity unless it's in compositing mode
<BenHoltz> cwillu_remote: not that I know of...
<bsnider> in which case might as well run compiz
<BenHoltz> cwillu_remote: I might be confued on what shadows are.. I see a small one around my mouse, but that's it
<sisto> webmaren: thx
<BenHoltz> cwillu_remote: I also have a bevel around the windows
<cwillu_remote> okay, no, it's an actual shadow cast to the lower right by windows
<BenHoltz> cwillu_remote: those are not there
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, could you run locate libgl | xargs sha1sum for me?
<bsnider> yep. the refresh problem no longer happens. thank you aaron plattner
<cwillu_remote> ah, nevermind, 64bit glx
<MrKeuner> hi all, I am recently having problem that whenever I insert the first cdrom after reboot name of the cd-rom does not change even when I replace the cd-rom with another. what may be the problem?
<cwillu_remote> could somebody running nvidia 177.80 on 32bit run "locate libgl | xargs sha1sum" and pastebin the result for me?
<cwillu_remote> bah, locate -i libgl
<bsnider> my gtkperf time has been cut in half. this nvidia driver is as close to perfect as it gets
 * cwillu_remote scowls at bsnider :p
<MrKeuner> hi all, I am recently having problem that whenever I insert the first cdrom after reboot name of the cd-rom does not change even when I replace the cd-rom with another. What can I do to diagnose the problem?
<bsnider> cwillu_remote, reinstalling will save you lots of time and migraines
<cwillu_remote> no, it really won't :p
<bsnider> you do have your home directory on a separate partition right?
<cwillu_remote> no, although I do have two nightly backups of it
<cwillu_remote> I suppose I could dump the package list into a file to reinstall from
<billgoldberg> I have some audio problems when scrolling in firefox or switching workspaces. The mp3's I'm playing using Totem and the gstreamer plugins pause for a little bit. I really would like to stick with PulseAudio this time. Is thig bug being worked on?
<bsnider> cwillu_remote, can you give me that command too? i'd like to have it
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, which, the package dump?
<bsnider> yes
<bsnider> i obviously suggest creating a separate partition for /home too
<cwillu_remote> not a big fan of the seperate partition
<bsnider> if you say so
<cwillu_remote> and I do
<bsnider> it makes reinstalling a half-hour job, assuming you have the package list and a cd already burned
<cwillu_remote> ...and trivial /etc configuration
<bsnider> i'm lcuky enough that i haven't had to screw with anything in there except for xorg.conf and the apt sources.list
 * cwillu_remote has apache configs, ssl keys, a couple other odds and ends to worry about
<cwillu_remote> they're just test and development configs, but I care enough about them to get a headache thinking about verifying they're working correctly
<bsnider> well, at least you don't have any of that custom networking --bridging-- crap
<cwillu_remote> heh
<cwillu_remote> I would if I could
<cwillu_remote> /etc/networking is utter crap for setting up bridging automatically
<cwillu_remote> but there's really no other good way to let a bunch of vm's connect to the internet
<bsnider> no kidding. and you need it if you choose to run any vms
<bsnider> forget it. i'm not messing with it
<cwillu_remote> I usually just configure it by hand
<cwillu_remote> brctl addbr br0; brctl addif eth0; ifconfig br0 up; dhclient br0 rolls off the fingers :)
<cwillu_remote> oops, forgot ifconfig eth0 promisc up :p
 * cwillu_remote eagerly waits for network manager to grow bridge support
<LogicalDash> I'm still having that problem with Enigmail where the window that asks for my passphrase won't accept input while I'm using SCIM.
 * cwillu_remote glares at Cwiiis's back
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, hmm
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, I put the original libglx.so (stored in /usr/lib/nvidia/libglx.so.xorg-xserver) in to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, and the xserver fires up
<cwillu_remote> NVIDIA(0) in xorg.0.log, no errors on loading glx
<cwillu_remote> but any glx clients segfault (but the server stays up)
<Spike__> Anyone having issues with channels this morning for updating package repo?
<Spike__> I'm getting 400 responses.
<Spike__> Looking on forums, but don't see anything.
<cwillu_remote> they segfault on libGL.so.1
<cwillu_remote> or in, rather
<cwillu_remote> and continuing in that manner gets those apps working
<SaschaRed> for some reason since I have upgraded to intrepid my sessions on facebook are really freaking short
<SaschaRed> like really short
<SaschaRed> like 20 seconds
<SaschaRed> using firefox
<Spike__> It's working fine for me.
<Spike__> No short sessions anywhere.
<Spike__> Are you having any issues updating your package repo today?
<SaschaRed> i will check
<Spike__> Thanks, I'm getting invalid responses from all main servers for ibex as of this morning.
<Spike__> Might be something up with my network though.
<SaschaRed> i am complaining because it makes facebook unusable
<SaschaRed> it is sure taking a while
<Spike__> I haven't noticed anything like that, logged into facebook right now actually.  Might try doing a complete reinstall of FF.
<SaschaRed> the repo update
<Spike__> Yeah, it took awhile the first time, then started giving me this: root@jacktheripper:/home/spike# apt-get update
<Spike__> E: Method gave invalid 400 URI Failure message
<Spike__> Now it just does that.
<NET||abuse> hmm, i setup a printer with cups there,, dell 3115cn, every time i try to print it craps out at the printer wanting letter size paper,, can't seem to override that on the printer, and locally the printer setup says it's set to A4.. not sure what's happened here??
<SaschaRed> is anyone else having issues playing video
<Spike__> Check the printing setup on the program you're printing from, it might be set to letter.
<SaschaRed> video files
<Spike__> I was having issue until yesterday.  What chipset do you have?
<Spike__> I'm running intel integrated, I think it's the 950.
<SaschaRed> ATI Radeon X1400 mobility
<SaschaRed> ok I have updates
<Spike__> Hmm, something wrong with my system then.
<Spike__> Probably my router.
 * Spike__ goes upstairs and kicks the cisco.
<SaschaRed> on something completly different, anyone psyched for the ubuntu based mini inspirions from dell
<Spike__> I'm getting one, the 10" ones?
<Spike__> My laptop right now is a 17", which is great, as it's my main machine, but, in the car and such, it's just too big.
<^synax> Wine & Pulse Audio problems, anyone know why this is happening? http://pastebin.com/d7b2b682f
<SaschaRed2> once again update manager crashed my network
<SaschaRed2> it never used to do that
<Spike__> Heh, I still can't get updates.
<SaschaRed2> you try it via command line?
<Spike__> Yeah.
<SaschaRed2> that's what I am doing now
<Spike__> I usually use apt-get instead of synaptic.
<Spike__> I'm a convert from slackware and freebsd, so I'm more comfortable doing system level stuff thorugh the cli.
<SaschaRed2> reboot time
<SaschaRed2> still can't watch videos
<SaschaRed2> witch if isn't fixed is enough to force me to go back to unbuntu 8.04
<Spike__> Heh.
<Spike__> It'll be fixed by the
<Spike__> 31st.
<Spike__> That's ibex's release right?
<SaschaRed2> here's my bug report
<Spike__> I gotta reboot now too.
<Spike__> See if it fixes my update issue.
<SaschaRed2> and I still have issues with facebook
<SaschaRed2> what does this mean
<SaschaRed2> The following packages have been kept back:
<SaschaRed2>   linux-restricted-modules-rt
<Spike__> Bah.
<Pici> SaschaRed2: Usually means that while the package has an update, the dependencies are not yet satisfiable
<Spike__> Still no update love.
<Spike__> root@jacktheripper:/home/spike# apt-get update
<Spike__> E: Method gave invalid 400 URI Failure message
<Spike__> E: Method gave invalid 400 URI Failure message
<SaschaRed2> do i need that package
<wolfeySI> how stable is this beta? i have to install it because of wireless driver
<semslie> Hi, I have a problem that may very well not be ubuntu-related, but as I first experienced the problem after installing Intrepid beta-1, I thought I'd ask here first. Apologies if this isn't the right place.
<semslie> when I boot up my screen stays black - doesn't display a single thing, right up until the point where the OS (windows or ubuntu) has reached the login screen, which possible works because it is changing the graphics mode?
<SiON42X> wolfeySI:  I've had very few problems with the beta.
<SiON42X> semslie:  Did you have a custom usplash on there pre-upgrade?
<wolfeySI> semslie: probably VGA mode of kernel that your screen/graphic card doesnt support
<wolfeySI> ?
<SiON42X> semslie:   If you loaded StartUp-manager on there and made changes pre-upgrade, I've noticed you have to redo it after going to Intrepid.
<webmaren> wolfeySI: I had some significant problems that made me switch from Gnome to KDE
<webmaren> aand my sound is still patchy
<wolfeySI>  webmaren well somebody could backport .27 kernel
<webmaren> but it's been getting better
<wolfeySI> :)
<webmaren> wolfeySI: just wait for finalrelease in like a week
<SiON42X> I've been having the weirdest issue with Intrepid...gedit has become horribly slow.
<semslie> SiON42X: I dont think I had a custom usplash pre-upgrade.
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<wolfeySI> webmaren: and only have vista? NO WAY ;)
<SiON42X> semslie:  Go to System | Administration, do you see StartUp-Manager there?
<webmaren> semsile: have you tried purging and reinstalling usplash?
<SiON42X> semslie:  Just wondering if you installed it.
<SiON42X> Hi s0u][ight.
<SiON42X> So anyone else had gedit problems since going to Intrepid?
<semslie> SiON42X: To elaborate a bit, I had been experiencing this problem before installing intrepid. The reason I am asking here is that since installing it stays black, even once I've booted.
<semslie> So the screen is black before Grub, and stays that way, making it very hard to debug
<semslie> but I can still get into windows fine
<webmaren> semslie: have you checked launchpad?
<s0u][ight> i have just installed fluid-soundfont-gm but i don't know where it extracted the fonts :s
<s0u][ight> how can i trace it
<SiON42X> semslie:  Gotcha...BootUp-Manager and StartUp-Manager would probably give you some good hints for debugging.  You may want to install those.
<webmaren> semslie: can you get into CLI
<semslie> webmaren: no, not even CLI :(
<SiON42X> s0u][ight:  Go to Synaptic, find the package you installed, right click on it and go to Properties, use the Installed Files tab.
<webmaren> semslie: what GPU do you have, and what screen
<s0u][ight> SiON42X, tnx ;) never using gui interfaces so didn't think of it tnx
<SiON42X> s0u][ight:  I'm sure there's a text mode but I'm lazy.  :-D
<semslie> webmaren: I'm running a Toshiba Satallite P100 laptop, which is running a Geforce Go 7600 if memory serves
<semslie> webmaren: I am aware that this is almost certainly not just an intrepid problem, but something seriously wrong with the bios to prevent me from seeing anything on the screen at all, even before Grub, but I'm getting a bit desperate and could use a bit of help. However, intrepid does play a role as the screen used to reset and display under hardy.
<webmaren> semslie: can you test with another monitor or GPU?
<^synax> Having problems getting Wine to work with PulseAudio..
<SiON42X> semslie:  Do you have bootlogd turned on?
<Ktron> GDM is rendering the left half of twice my screens width, so the resolution is correct but the login box is half off-screen-- any ideas?
<s0u][ight> SiON42X, it worked :D
<semslie> webmaren: I've got pretty limited resources where I am, so not at the moment. But I *might* be able to get onto the network and ssh in.
<s0u][ight> now i have a virtual piano working tnx to you :D
<webmaren> SiON42X: he can't get into Linux, so he can't do anything in there
<SiON42X> s0u][ight:  Haha, great.
<semslie> SiON42X: not unless it is on by default
<semslie> SiON42X: I could check it out from windows. Where would I find the log file?
<SiON42X> Wait.
<SiON42X> Which Windows?
<webmaren> open up /etc/default/bootlogd
<webmaren> semslie: then change "No" to "Yes"
<SiON42X> Two things you can try... 1) see if a Live CD shows more than black, 2) delete the MBR in Windows and set up dual booting through there instead of grub.
<SiON42X> Oh yeah, and turning on bootlogd would be good too.  :)
<webmaren> then boot to ubuntu, sit there for a bit
<webmaren> turn it off, go back to windows, and then pastebin /var/log/boot
<semslie> webmaren: okay, I'll do that. can you recommend something for windows that can write to ext2?
<webmaren> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<webmaren> google loves me
<^synax> Anyone know how to get ALSA/Pulse to work with Wine?
<SiON42X> God I love me some bugtracker.
<SiON42X> Found out why gedit is slow on Intrepid...File Browser plugin.
<SiON42X> Damn them.
<SiON42X> Err, darn them.
<marshall> hey guys
<webmaren> greetings, how goes it with the Ibex?
<marshall> I've installed mixx from the repos, im not getting and sound from it. I believe ive got the right output devices selected
<SiON42X> Sorry, never played with mixxx.
<Spike__> Hmm.
<Spike__> playdeb caused my issue.
<^synax> PulseAudio default keeps changing back to the other audio device after rebooting, is there a way to make what I want, to stay the default device?
<marshall> could it be that pulseaudio isnt handling mixxx output because it uses alsa?
<bsnider> cwillu_remote, did you ever fix it?
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, still poking at it
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, look through the ltrace of Xorg, it actually segfaults again in the segfault handler :p
<cwillu_remote> played with the nvidia installer, it was crapping out due to an extra libnvidiatls library that it was installing
<cwillu_remote> running their installer with --force-tls=yes let it continue
<bsnider> what about envy?
<cwillu_remote> haven't tried it yet
<bsnider> maybe alberto knows something about it, but i doubt it
<ronny> yo
 * cwillu_remote fires up envyng
<ronny> anyone got an idea what could cause gnome to kill wpa enterprise connections in network-manager?
<ronny> if i use network-manager in fluxbox, my uni wlan works fine, in gnome i get strange disconnects
<cwillu_remote> envyng strikes out
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, I can get the nvidia driver working if I pull out glx from /usr/lib/xorgs/modules/extensions/ (minus 3d, obviously)
<bsnider> might as well use nv
<cwillu_remote> well, nv doesn't want to drive my second monitor
<bsnider> it did drive my tv one time
<bsnider> ronny, those don't work. there's a bug for it
<ronny> bsnider: hu?
<bsnider> wpa enterprise doesn't currently work
<ronny> bsnider: then why does it work fine under fluxbox ?!
<bsnider> i don't know
<ronny> well, another issue pushed me to fluxbox - my gnome lacks window-decorations, and starts all windows maximized
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/284951 - Please help, any ideas??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284951 in ubuntu "Intrepid: Gamepads "SpeedLink Strike²" and "Saitek P580" not working." [Undecided,New]
<ronny> any idea how to fix that stuff ?
<bsnider> ronny, bug 272185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272185 in wpasupplicant "[Intrepid] iwl3945 + iwl4965 -- network-manager will not connect to a WPA Enterprise network (disassociating by local choice (reason=3) )" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272185
<bsnider> amongst others
<bsnider> ronny, the window decoration thing is also a known bug
<ronny> bsnider: when did that happen ?
<ronny> im in search for workarounds
<semslie> webmaren: var/log/boot says: "(Nothing has been logged yet)"
<bsnider> know not, do i.
<ronny> hmm, i think i'll stick to fluxbox - wpa enterprise works there
<cwillu_remote> ronny, if you don't mind, find the bugreport he was talking about, and tell them it works under flux box.  It may help narrow things down
<semslie> webmaren: /etc/default/bootlogd has definitely been set to "Yes", so thats a bit odd
<ronny> cwillu_remote: did that already
<bsnider> ronny, is flux using the new network manager?
<bsnider> the .7 series?
<ronny> bsnider: i just started nm-applet
<ronny> its versio 0.7
<bsnider> well good for them
<ronny> bsnider: i think nm chokes on dbus stuff somehow
<ronny> well, i cant replicate
<cypherdelic> Ive updated bugdescription with more info from my Xorg.0.log, see if you can help, please! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/284951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284951 in ubuntu "Intrepid: Gamepads "SpeedLink Strike²" and "Saitek P580" not working." [Undecided,New]
<joshual> ﻿does anyone know if the anon-proxy package works? if so how? I've installed it...
<wtgee> Hello all...when Authorizations asks me for a password it is not working any longer.
<wtgee> And I retyped my password at least a 100 times.
<wtgee> Real slow like so I knew I wasn't doing it wrong.
<mroc> this should be an easy one....i have ubuntu installed and decided to see what kde is like....so i installed kubuntu-desktop.  now my boot splash screen is kubuntu, i have random kde apps starting when i run gnome (knetwork-manager always runs alongside network-manager), and my hibernate no longer works.  how can i fix these things?
<bleaked> will there be qtcurve support in ibex?
<smil3y> does anyone know if something changed in /etc/fstab in intrepid vs. hardy?  my nas mount for mythbox no longer works after upgrading, worked fine through gutsy and hardy.   //192.168.1.105/nas/video /home/steve/video cifs  username=steve
<jerbear> any idea when will openoffice 3 might make it into the repos?
<adz21c> Hi, I am running a Xonar D2 and since switching to 8.10 my sound card has stopped working. I had tried alsa 1.0.17 in hardy and the sound card worked (not amazingly, but it was atleast ok and could do spdif passthrough fine) but not in interpid, anyone have any ideas why?
<cwillu_remote> hmm
<cwillu_remote> firefox picked up some blurry fonts for some reason
<slestak> i have an inspiron 1505 ive been using to test II on.  i have had alpha6 and beta in a partition.  with beta, it seems to freeze on warm reboot with progress bar ~20% complete
<slestak> is it possible to suppress the progress bar and see all of upstart output?
<slestak> it boots fine from cold boot, hangs consistently on warm reboot
<bleaked> so i really don't like kde4, how it works, looks, etc.. BIG kde3 fan, and one who desires fresh software.. so do I suffer with kde4, move to gnome, or is there a way to keep kde3 and still get other updates meant for ibex?
<slestak> i just realized i haven't apt-get updated since installing, lemme patch this thing and see if it is consistent.
<slestak> i think this is an instance of bug 274155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274155 in usplash "Intrepid: quiet splash freezes but verbose boots up fine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274155
<slestak> bleaked: it wouldn't surprise me that if there is a demand, someone will take up the torch, or at least maintain the last stable kde3 apps and libraries.  may not be kubuntu, or any buntu, but maybe a distro that doesn;t exist yet
<joshual> does anyone use a gnome menu alternative?
<slestak> joshual: i have used awn a bit.
<joshual> slestak: thought that was a bar, not a menu?
<slestak> joshual: you are right, sorry
<slestak> hmm, apt authentication issue with new ii beta install
<slestak> anyone else seeing an repo signature failure from the us.archive.ubuntu.com server?
<mroc> hi all.  let's just say, for fun, that gtk-window-decorator is not appearing as an option in fusion-icon when running compiz.  how do i fix this?
<bsnider> cwillu_remote, how's it coming along?
<frevi645> hi! I need help with kernel compilation under the 8.10 beta.
<frevi645> I try to make-kpkg but it complains about missing rule for XEN (I'm on amd64 and I don't want any xen support). Can anyone help?
<thenetduck> Hey, does anyone know if I install Hardy Heron with a / /home and /opt parition with full disk encryption will i have to re-format my computer when I install 8.10 ?
<spartan> you can upgrade directly within hardy, but i dont know about a fresh install
<frevi645> please?
<frevi645> nevermind, think I solved it
<fridge> I'm encountering a strange problem, when I'm on 2.6.24-19-generic everything is fine, but when I upgraded to 2.6.27-7-generic, I can connect to other networked hosts within my lan, but everytime I try and connect to a server outside of my LAN, the connection appears to get stuck in the SYN_SENT state -- does anyone know what could have changed between these two versions to have caused this?
<sorush20> can I have two network connections on my kubuntu box?
<sorush20> ?
<sorush20> one wireless and one not wireless?
<fridge> yes
<crimsun> fridge: we need a lot more detail
<crimsun> fridge: do you have an active iptables ruleset?
<mroc1> ok.  help.  please.  headphone port stopped working on upgrade to intrepid.  not sure where to begin trying to fix this.
<crimsun> fridge: which network driver is this?
<fridge> crimsun: no, no iptables, and I have 2 machines that this happens to
<crimsun> mroc1: grab http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh and run it using bash
<mroc1> crimsun: that's it?
<SalentinoBonito> hi all
<fridge> 8139too on one server, r8169 on the other
<SalentinoBonito> any of use is using ubuntu 8.10? i need to know wich wallpaper is set by default
<bsnider> it's called ubuntu.png
<crimsun> mroc1: got the url yet?
<mroc1> crimsun: got it.  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9630e83e057c0904ba24a53a909ce0b6bf816640
<fridge> "Bridge firewalling registered" < found that in dmesg when the server is running the newer kernel
<crimsun> mroc1: I'll look in a few minutes
<mroc1> crimsun: ok, thanks.
<SalentinoBonito> what is the default wallpaper of ubuntu 8.20?
<SalentinoBonito> 8.10*
<bsnider> it's called ubuntu.png
<SalentinoBonito> bsnider can you send me?
<bsnider> no
<SalentinoBonito> why not?
<bsnider> because you can google it
<SalentinoBonito> i'm googling since this morning...
<bsnider> it looks like a coffee stain on a golden concrete slab. it's not a big deal
<SalentinoBonito> :-(
<sorush20> hi is this possible guys?
<mroc1> while i'm hanging out waiting for crimsun, anyone know what controls the alt + scroll wheel transparency setting ?  it seems to not be active for me.
<siegie> I'm using Intrepid at the moment and i'm playing a bit with kwin. It seems that the looking glas and the sharpen desktop plugin can freeze my desktop. I think i'm suffering from this bug http://forums.opensuse.org/applications/385488-gdb-help-backtrace-kwin-kde4-04-bug-still-present.html
<sorush20> mroc1: you have to activate transparency settings and possible compiz or bryle
<sorush20> siegie: did you post that?
<siegie> sorush20: no its just a post i found when searching for the bug
<mroc1> sorush20: i have compiz active + the three fusion plugin packages installed, but i don't know where to toggle this setting
<sorush20> siegie: have you submitted the bug.. and can you live with it for a while until its sorted out as I think its just below critical
<siegie> sorush20: i'm testing a little more at the moment,
<sorush20> http://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kscan0001xv9.jpg
<sorush20> siegie: how many times out of ten is it reproduceable?
<sorush20> siegie: my recommendation is that not to waste time trying to debug if your busy.. just report it
<siegie> sorush20: every time i activate the plugin, (but i can be nvidia related)
<sorush20> mroc1: oh okay.. well I think that would be too heavy for my computer to look into for you as I would have to install them and run them and I don't have ati proprietory drivers to allow perfect effects and I might risk my computer malfuntioning.. you could try looking for how to or going to kubuntu documentation.. I can help with ath
<mroc1> sorush20: no problem.  i'll look into it more on my own later.  it wasn't pressing.  i'm just hanging out waiting for crimsun to get a chance to help me with my headphone port not working.  thanks for your help though.
<siegie> sorush20: but thanks for the advice
<mroc1> crimsun: not to bug you, but will you have a chance to help soon?  i'm going to have to leave soon (and be w/out internet for the weekend).
<crimsun> mroc1: try model=ref
<sorush20> mroc1: I don't know which one is which no.. siegie you had the graphical problem?
<mroc1> crimsun: where am i changing this?
<sorush20> mroc1: this is a place you can follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion I think you've done that already
<crimsun> mroc1: in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, or on the command line.
<crimsun> mroc1: for the former, echo options snd-hda-intel model=ref|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> (you'll need to reboot, or use sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload)
<mroc1> crimsun: ran "echo ..." command and reloaded alsa.  still no go on headphones.  reboot?
<danbh_intrepid> anyone know how to recover from a crashed install? http://paste.ubuntu.com/59006/
<crimsun> mroc1: yes
<Sindwiller> btw, is Intrepid running PulseAudio?
<crimsun> yes
<edgy> Sindwiller: if you runs ubuntu not kubuntu
<Sindwiller> edgy: I see
<Sindwiller> I'm running KDE4
<Sindwiller> :(
<edgy> Sindwiller: then you have phonon
<mroc> crimsun: rebooted, still no go on sound.  laptop speakers are putting out the sound still even with headphones plugged in.  other ideas?  different model to try?
<crimsun> mroc: possibly.  What make & model laptop is this?
<mroc> crimsun: gateway m-1617
<crimsun> blasted gateways.
<Sindwiller> ugh
<Sindwiller> I just found what I wanted
<Sindwiller> had to check "Show Advanced Devices"
<Sindwiller> ....effin' Phonon :P
<mroc> crimsun: agreed.  but the price was amazing.
<Sindwiller> ...or not
<crimsun> a good price doesn't best shite hw
<crimsun> not saying yours is shite, just the sound hw
<bsnider> gateway makes great doorstops
<mroc> crimsun: yeah.  it's always been good besides the sound.  sound worked in hardy.
<mroc> crimsun: actually....i just checked back....to get sound working properly, i had to install the linux-backports-modules-generic package i believe.
<mroc> crimsun: (that was in hardy)
<crimsun> that's a regression, then
<mroc> crimsun: was my model set to gateway before we changed it to ref?
<mroc> crimsun: well, didn't reboot, but i used the commands you suggested before to set model to gateway and reload alsa, no go.
<crimsun> mroc: it wasn't set to anything if you didn't manually set it.
<exco> can I somewhere lookup the messages that go by when booting up?
<crimsun> mroc: also, there's no such model quirk defined as "gateway" for your codec model and revision
<mroc> crimsun: hmm...ok.  there's a post from back in march or so for hardy that supposedly solved a sound problem on this model by setting model to gateway.  link here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704517   last post on the page.
<crimsun> mroc: the 1617s have three different HDA codecs
<crimsun> the "gateway" model quirk is only defined (and relevant) for one
<mroc> crimsun: ok.  so are there two more options to try or am i misunderstanding you?
<crimsun> mroc: there are no more.
<crimsun> mroc: (you don't have a Realtek or Conexant codec)
<mroc> crimsun: well then....i guess i wait for this regression to get fixed?
<crimsun> yes
<mroc> crimsun: thanks so much for your help.  it's much appreciated.
<crimsun> I can't promise I can address it before intrepid releases, but I'll set aside some time this weekend to look
<mroc> crimsun: i'm sure there are more pressing matters for intrepid than that.  i can be patient.
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-18
<FFForever> how can i upgrade to the ubuntu beta without reinstalling?
<EruditeHermit> hey, anyone get an unresponsive display from time to time?
<EruditeHermit> FFForever: update-managaer -d from terminal or run
<bsnider> the beta was 2 weeks ago
<FFForever> is the beta stable (for the most part?)
<bsnider> hahaaa
<bsnider> this isn't the beta
<FFForever> what is it?
<bsnider> the beta was 2 weeks ago
<FFForever> rc?
<EruditeHermit> FFForever: it is whatever is up to date in Intrepid
<bsnider> rc in a few days
<FFForever> well update manager won't update LOL
<FFForever> unauthenctated packaged....
<FFForever> packages*
<FFForever> unauthenticated packages****
<bsnider> aaron plattner fixed a problem with compiz and the nvidia driver, so for my system, it's rock solid now.
<FFForever> anyway to tell it to ignore the unauthenticated packages?
<FFForever> or install them anyways
<bsnider> nvidia's driver is superb
<bsnider> nearly perfect
<FFForever> what version of vlc is in the repo?
<bsnider> 9.4
<FFForever> kool
<FFForever> 8.3 in hardy :(
<FFForever> *downloads iso*
<bsnider> which iso?
<FFForever> beta
<FFForever> i386 :)
<bsnider> get today's daily-live cd
<FFForever> where?
<bsnider> search google for "daily-live". it's the second result
<FFForever> downloading :)
<FFForever> i assume its a cron script?
<bsnider> you assume what is a cron script?
<FFForever> the daily live cds :)
<bsnider> i don't know
<FFForever> i doubt someone makes them by hand :)
<bsnider> i really wish more people knew about them because nobody should be using the beta cd anymore
<FFForever> why not update the topic link
<bsnider> you're preaching to the choir
<FFForever> lol
<FFForever> XD
<FFForever> i like the new dark room theme :)
<bsnider> that makes one of you
<FFForever> thankfully this time around i partitioned my system for /home to be alone :)
<bsnider> install a package called "community-themes" and you'll have a few more choices
<FFForever> tell me when i get on in about 6hours :)
<FFForever> i gotta baby sit in a lil bit
<billytwowilly> is this the first beta or the second beta?
<bsnider> this is a few days away from rc1
<RAOF> zombiehoffa: There is no second beta.
<bsnider> it's not a beta at all
<zombiehoffa> oh ok, so after this it's going live? I'm trying to time the purchase of a computer so I get it just after it kubuntu 8.10 is released.
<lelantus> aplay -l detects my sound card, it is not muted in alsamixer but I still do not have sound. Please help me.
<Mersault> good evening (here). I'm running intrepid server, and I've installed clutch (the web gui for transmission). The init script is failing to start transmission-daemon correctly though. Anyone else run into this or have ideas on how to pass the correct arguments to tranmission-daemon on startup? I can start it from the CLI easily enough.
<lelantus> :(
<bsnider> lelantus, that could be a million different problems
<lelantus> how can i narrow it down?
<bsnider> gnome or kde?
<lelantus> gnome
<bsnider> did you just upgrade or something?
<lelantus> I have a very new laptop so 8.04 didn't run at all. 8.10 runs very well, it is just that the sound does not work.
<lelantus> i have an asus mM50Vm-b1
<bsnider> did you clean install intrepid or upgrade from hardy?
<lelantus> M50Vm-b1*
<lelantus> clean install beta
<Asa_A> I have nvidia-glx-177 installed and it was working until I updated and rebooted. lsmod shows that I have the nvidia driver loaded and "dkms status" shows that the module is loaded. but if I run nvidia-xconfig to put the driver in my config X fails to start. Does anyone have any ideas what else I should check?
<bsnider> did you install all of the hundreds of updates since the beta release two weeks ago?
<lelantus> yes, fully updated
<bsnider> Asa_A, do NOT run that command. it creates an old, useless xorg.conf
<Asa_A> bsnider: do you have an alternative, nothing else seems to work
<Asa_A> its also what running nvidia-settings suggests
<bsnider> Asa_A, i wrote this thread for people like you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5952369#post5952369
<bsnider> lelantus, install padevchooser
<lelantus> k, installing
<lelantus> done
<bsnider> now launch it
<bsnider> it's in sound & video, pulseaudio device chooser
<lelantus> ok, its in the upper right panel now
<bsnider> it will create a tray icon. click on it, and select "manager"
<lelantus> k
<bsnider> what's the server name?
<lelantus> pulseaudio
<bsnider> then you aren't having a pulseaudio problem either
<Asa_A> bsnider: how can I tell how much vram I have?
<bsnider> open pulse's volume control
<lelantus> k
<Mulder> how is flash sound support implemented in 8.10 with pulesaudio? i notice that libflashsupport now conflicts with flashplugin
<bsnider> flash 10 supports pulseaudio natively
<lelantus> bsnider, it looks normal, not muted or anything
<bsnider> libflashsupport is now deprecated
<Mulder> oh
<Mulder> amazing
<Mulder> yay, this means youtube wont crash anymore!
<bsnider> Asa_A, the nvidia driver can tell you if you don't know
<bsnider> Asa_A, start out with a value lower than mine
<bsnider> lelantus, which applications have you tried to play audio in so far?
<Supersaiyan_IV> If anyone here possesses a iwl4965. Try running 'hcitool scan' a few times while unassociated, then use the hardware switch to turn the wifi off. A kernel panic should occur. Can anyone confirm this? I don't know exactly if these are the correct conditions for the panic, but it it would be of great help of somebody could try.
<lelantus> vlc, totem, no sound on boot either
<blankthemuffin> Supersaiyan_IV, I've got one.
<blankthemuffin> hang on.
<lelantus> bsnider, pulse audio meter moves when i try to play something
<Supersaiyan_IV> blankthemuffin, how did it occur? Just as described above? Or did you do something different.
<bsnider> lelantus, open totem and play something while monitoring pulseaudio's volume control to make sure totem shows up there and appears to be playing
<blankthemuffin> I'm testing now.
<Mulder> now adobe jsut need to come out with a 64 bit version of flash i guess
<blankthemuffin> Supersaiyan_IV, I've got a problem where mine drops out.
<bsnider> lelantus, in that case you've got A) a hardware problem, like a cable not plugged into the correct port, or B) a muted mixer channel
<Supersaiyan_IV> blankthemuffin, as in the iwlagn module stops working?
<blankthemuffin> Supersaiyan_IV, I've got a intel pro wireless 4965agn in my dell inspiron 1520. Have you had this problem?
<lelantus> db shows 0 but it is in there. can't be  hardware problem. sound works fine in vista
<bsnider> lelantus, your system is creating sound down to the lowest hardware level
<bsnider> it must be alsamix then
<Supersaiyan_IV> blankthemuffin, yes, it was fixed when I added the missing repository to successfully upgrade to the linux-firmware package
<blankthemuffin> Supersaiyan_IV, it works, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/149214 << is my bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 149214 in linux "[Gutsy] Intel 4965AGN wireless connection dies (dup-of: 200509)" [Unknown,In progress]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200509 in linux "iwl4965: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000" [Unknown,In progress]
<Supersaiyan_IV> blankthemuffin, checking it out
<bsnider> gutsy?
<blankthemuffin> oh hang on Supersaiyan_IV, not sure if that's it.
<Ahadiel> I just tried 8.10 beta, and Xorg tells me I have an invalid configuration and gives me options to regenerate xorg.conf. None of the options work, and upon further inspection of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it seems to be empty. There are comments, empty "Sections", and nothing else you'd expect to see in xorg.conf. (nVidia 7150 Go)
<blankthemuffin> Yeah that's it, bsnider it happens in intrepid too, all versions above 7.10
<lelantus> bsnider, nothing is muted in alsamixer; card and chip set to pulseaudio
<Asa_A> bsnider: thanks (again) for the help, my driver is working again now
<Mulder> i'm a little concerned at 8.10 using xorg 7.4 before everything else has caught up to it
<Supersaiyan_IV> blankthemuffin, I see, I have that problem aswell, however not on all networks
<Asa_A> does X not reload the config with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace anymore though?
<bsnider> yes, that shortcut works
<bsnider> but it reloads whatever your current config is
<bsnider> in your case,t hat wasn't xorg.conf
<Asa_A> weird, I had to reboot to make it work with the new config
<blankthemuffin> Supersaiyan_IV, this is a more descriptive error: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-587786.html
<Supersaiyan_IV> blankthemuffin, it happens on the uni wifi network that ses WPA, TLLS, TKIP, PAP encryption/authentication
<Supersaiyan_IV> uses*
<bsnider> Asa_A, because it wasn't using xorg.conf
<Supersaiyan_IV> blankthemuffin, right now I'm on a 128bit encrypted WPA network, and it works fine
<lelantus> bsnider, do you have any more ideas?
<blankthemuffin> Supersaiyan_IV, In previous versions I've fixed it by installing the linuxwireless drivers, but I can't get them to work in intrepid for some reason. The hcitool scan fails with no device.
<bsnider> lelantus, what sound chip is this?
<blankthemuffin> Supersaiyan_IV, I'm using a non-secured g network.
<lelantus> aplay -l shows alc663
<Supersaiyan_IV> blankthemuffin, good, now tun off the wifi with the hardware switch if you have on built into your dell
<blankthemuffin> check Supersaiyan_IV.
<bsnider> lelantus, run lspci
<blankthemuffin> Now what?
<bsnider> what's the full name
<lelantus> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller????
<Supersaiyan_IV> blankthemuffin, it's supposed to panic after the scan + killing device + turning it on again
<Supersaiyan_IV> blankthemuffin, if it didnt work I'll just have to narrow it down again :l
<blankthemuffin> no panic here Supersaiyan_IV.
<bsnider> lelantus, that is exactly what i've got in here. same pciid. mine is working perfectly
<Supersaiyan_IV> it might have been because i just resumed from suspend back then
<Supersaiyan_IV> although it shouldn't matter
<lelantus> bsnider, lspci -vv http://pastebin.com/d5dd5a327
<blankthemuffin> Still getting this bloody error though: Oct 18 11:39:27 blankthelappy kernel: [52449.164096] wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:08:a1:a1:00:56 - assume out of range
<blankthemuffin> Kills my connection and it won't reconnect without doing so manually.
<bsnider> lelantus, try alsamix, use the preferences button to check everything
<Supersaiyan_IV> blankthemuffin, not getting that error on my M1330
<Supersaiyan_IV> running intrepid
<blankthemuffin> mmm, maybe it is caused by the encryption level, I might have to enable it and try again.
<lelantus> bsnider, you mean alsamixer, right?
<blankthemuffin> not many people run non-secured networks.
<bsnider> uh huh
<Supersaiyan_IV> blankthemuffin, indeed, and moreover, this indeed does only occur on networks with more-than-adequate security
<lelantus> bsnider, master is set to 100% and capture is at 0%
<lelantus> not muted
<bsnider> what about pcm?
<lelantus> not there
<bsnider> ijn alsamixer, what is the "device"?
<jadams__> hi all, I have a ridiculously large CRT connected to my intrepid machine (otherwise an entirely modern, Intel Q6600-based system)
<Supersaiyan_IV> blankthemuffin, thx for testing the iwl :)
<jadams__> it's sticking me in 1024x768 as my max resolution
<bsnider> use the drop box to change to HDA Intel
<jadams__> nvidia video card
<lelantus> bsnider, alsamixer is command line...
<bsnider> lelantus, the speaker icon in the tray
<Supersaiyan_IV> jadams__, compiz running simultaneously?
<bsnider> double ckicl it
<jadams__> Supersaiyan_IV, compiz is running, yes
<Supersaiyan_IV> jadams__, check the default output resolution in general settings of ccsm
<lelantus> HDA Intel(Alsa Mixer) is already set
<jadams__> Supersaiyan_IV, it's 1280x1024
<blankthemuffin> Is there a way to make the kernel use iwl4965 instead of iwlagn???
<bsnider> lelantus, play with the pcm channel
<Supersaiyan_IV> blankthemuffin, yes there is, I know joakim does
<Supersaiyan_IV> haven't tried doing though
<blankthemuffin> The driver isn't in my system, but I have it as a .ucode
<lelantus> nope
<Supersaiyan_IV> jadams__, nvidia-settings not helping?
<bsnider> use the preferences button to add everything else and play with that.
<jadams__> Supersaiyan_IV, that maxes out a little higher than 1024, but not at the appropriate ratio
<Supersaiyan_IV> blankthemuffin, iwlagn has shared code for most of the new intel chipsets, it simply uses different ucodes for them afaik
<blankthemuffin> Supersaiyan_IV, do you know where the ucodes hide?
<Supersaiyan_IV> yep 1sec
<lelantus> alsa pcm only has one thing
<lelantus> master
<Supersaiyan_IV> blankthemuffin, in my case /lib/firmware/2.6.27-7-generic/
<Supersaiyan_IV> jadams__, can't help out much, haven't tried that out yet myself
<bsnider> lelantus, i don't know what you mean
<jadams__> Supersaiyan_IV, thanks anyway
<blankthemuffin> What is in there for you, I only have the 4965 ones I added, but I don't know how to make them load.
<lelantus> bsnider, with pcm selected, preferences only has one device called master
<bsnider> the device needs to be hda intel
<lelantus> HDA intel already had all the playback devices showing in preferences
<Supersaiyan_IV> blankthemuffin, they do load, if they didn't the wireless wouldnt work at all, the ucode is included is modules-restricted-extras
<Supersaiyan_IV> blankthemuffin, the ucode just lies there in the folder
<Supersaiyan_IV> /lib/firmware/2.6.27-7-generic/iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode
<bsnider> lelantus, the ones you need to worry about are master and pcm
<lelantus> do i need to be in the audio group? or something like that?
<bsnider> no
<bsnider> the etup out of the box should be perfect
<lelantus> is there a way to re run the sound setup
<blankthemuffin> You mean ubuntu-restricted-extras Supersaiyan_IV?
<bsnider> lelantus, reinstall alsa-libs and the kernel
<dli_> gnome-screensaver doesn't go blank?
<Supersaiyan_IV> sorry, yes ubuntu-* blankthemuffin :P
<bsnider> dli_, that's a compiz bug
<Supersaiyan_IV> dli_, also an ati bug
<lelantus> bsnider, the kernel has been updated several times. would it not have fixed the problem then?
<bsnider> well maybe those drivers got corrupted or something. there's not a magic fix here. this shouldn't be happening. your system is definitely making sound
<dli_> Supersaiyan_IV, it's intel video card
<dli_> bsnider, thanks
<emma> say, i just installed the fglrx amd/ati driver that came in the last updates of intrepid, upon restart I have a screen that says, 'Out of Frequency Range, lower your frequency or use your monitor user manual'
<lelantus> bsnider, ok, how would i go about reinstalling alsa-libs and the kernel? sudo apt-get remove alsa-libs, ....then what
<bsnider> lelantus, reinstall is an option in synaptic
<Omar87> The screensaver isn't working at all, the monitor stays up all the time even when I'm not using it at all, can you help me, please?
<bsnider> Omar87, known bug in compiz. don't worry about it. it will be fixed soon
<Omar87> bsnider: is there any workarounds?
<lelantus> bsnider, alsa-libs are not installed
<bsnider> yes. open compizconfig, general settings, uncheck "unredirect fullscreen windows"
<Supersaiyan_IV> Omar87, you could always bind "xset dpms force off"
<kniolet> according to my xorg.conf file, my touchpad is no longer configured there, its managed by HAL, but where do I find the configuration for that?
<bsnider> lelantus, alsa-base, libasound etc. just search for alsa
<Omar87> Supersaiyan_IV: how do I do that?
<lelantus> bsnider, should i just reinstall alsa-base?
<bsnider> sure
<Supersaiyan_IV> Omar87, in compiz → general, bind a command like this "xset dpms force off", then assign a key to it.
<blankthemuffin> What's the key code for that arrow Supersaiyan_IV?? :D
<Supersaiyan_IV> compiz-settings manager*
<Supersaiyan_IV> alrgr+i
<Supersaiyan_IV> ;)
<Supersaiyan_IV> linux ftw
<lelantus> bsnider, nope, didn't do anything
<bsnider> well, it could still be any of a million problems
<lelantus> awesome
<poseidon> So I've decided to switch from debian-kde unstable/testing mix to buntu.  I'm not sure whether to go with kde or gnome, however.
<bsnider> ubuntu is better at gnome than kde
<Omar87> Supersaiyan_IV: when I try to bind that command it, says the "xset dpms force off" is not a valid shortcut.
<blankthemuffin> A lot of people I've spoken too hate KDE 4 also.
<poseidon> bsnider, I think debian is as well.  I just like kde's defualt :)
<poseidon> and I use kde 3.x
<bsnider> that's not available in intrepid
 * kniolet LOVES kde4, especially in intrepid, its much better
<poseidon> I'll probably go with gnome then
<Supersaiyan_IV> Omar87, did you use the keybindings menu under the commands?
<Omar87> Supersaiyan_IV: ok ok, I got it. Thanks. :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> ;)
<Supersaiyan_IV> np
<buntunub1> im testing kde4 too for the last week its awesome
<poseidon> I don't like all the graphics, I usually turn them all down.  Get the most out of my screen space and RAM
<poseidon> kde4 didn't work too well with my dual screens
<Omar87> Supersaiyan_IV: when I use that command, the screen turns off and then comes back again, is this normal?
<lelantus> bsnider, thanks for the help. I will try to figure it out some other time.
<poseidon> I'm just tired of debian's open crap
<bsnider> open crap?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Omar87, when you use it the screen comes back on if any other key is accidentally pressed simultaneously
<Supersaiyan_IV> or mouse is moved
<poseidon> bsnider, everything has to be open source (ie firefox isn't available for debian, you have to get iceweasel)
<poseidon> Anything that's not 100% open source can be a pain to install.
<Supersaiyan_IV> Omar87, just press it fast and it'll work :P make it an easy keybind
<Supersaiyan_IV> Omar87, such as ctrl + >
<Omar87> Supersaiyan_IV: yeah, it works. thanks. :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> ;)
<poseidon> btw, since it's been years since I've installed a distro, let me go over the partitions so I don't screw up. Do I need a /boot partition or just a root partition?
<bsnider> root is fine
<poseidon> k
<poseidon> I'll just write over debian's partition.
<funkyHat> Anyone else found open/close animations in compiz don't work after upgrading to 8.10?
<Supersaiyan_IV> somebody in #ubuntu fried their 350€ 20.1" screen then doing ctrl+alt+F7 then ctrl+alt+F1 in kubuntu intrepid
<Supersaiyan_IV> I strongly discourage doing it, it may be a serious graphics but, probably a solid refresh rate override
<Supersaiyan_IV> bug*
<kniolet> isnt it kinda hard to actually fry screens these days?
<Supersaiyan_IV> kniolet, this dude must be special or something
<Supersaiyan_IV> although, hats off, he found a bug
<funkyHat> Everything else works, transparency, minimise, cube etc. but open and close doesn't :(
<Supersaiyan_IV> funkyHat,
<Supersaiyan_IV> try enabling fading windows
<funkyHat> It's enabled
<Supersaiyan_IV> weird, try installing fusion-icon, and running compiz through that one
<funkyHat> I don't see any logical reason why that would make a difference
<funkyHat> (struggling to find any illogical ones either... :P)
<Supersaiyan_IV> it has a different run parameter selector script
<emma> Just want someone to know that the fglrx drivers may not work yet.
<Supersaiyan_IV> funkyHat, might work, try it out
<emma> When I try to activate them they made ubuntu unbootable. Had to go into recovery mode and xfix
<funkyHat> emma: I've got the fglrx driver working fine here (although I did have an issue initially because I was using the rt kernel with hardy)
<klaxian> anyone know how i can use my 1680 x 1050 screen with ubuntu?  it doesn't seem to pick up that resolution by default
<emma> funkyHat: did you do any tricks?
<klaxian> i have an intel video card
<emma> funkyHat: for me it gives me a screen on startup on the monitor that says "Resolution Frequency Too High"
<SnowWrite> hi, I have ubuntu intrepid installed on a DG33-bu and almost everything works! yay
<SnowWrite> (intel mobo)
<SnowWrite> buuut I can't get network to stay up and sound  was working but now it's not
<SnowWrite1> see?
<SnowWrite1> :-)
<funkyHat> emma: no, no tricks, have you tried without an xorg.conf (move it to xorg.conf.old or something)?
<funkyHat> Or perhaps your monitor refresh rate needs to be configured in xorg.conf... I think that's possible :/
<emma> i'm trying to do that now.
<danbh_intrepid> no, you shouldn't need to set the refresh in xorg.conf
<emma> display settings screen resolution is also broken.
<danbh_intrepid> you should file a bug report/ search for reports
<funkyHat> danbh_intrepid: I know you shouldn't, but if the mointor is reporting frequency too high then that could make it work, no?
<danbh_intrepid> funkyHat: yeah
<Joelito> hi all, my question is: is apache2 + libapache2-mod-mono + libapache2-mod-php* solved?
<Joelito> in intrepid?
<action09> hi all$
<action09> i'm not sure what driver exactly to use for a graphic card ati radeon hd 4870 with Ubuntu 8.10, can you confirm please ?  I suppose best choice is to use propreietary driver from website ? isent' the a display problem with 8.10 ?
<Supersaiyan_IV> i know there is for nvidia, but not sure about ati
<Supersaiyan_IV> the latest compiz patch should fix the refresh bug, but now I get corrupted text, now in the chat at times aswell
<roxan> I feel intrepid very fast, is it me only or everyone
<jiffe88> hmm, anyone know how to connect to a wireless network, I can configure one but I don't see a way to find available networks or connect to one that I configure
<funkyHat> Supersaiyan_IV: I installed fusion-icon and ran it and my display died, logging in again :/
<KingOfDos> jiffe88: try nm-applet
<KingOfDos> or simular packages
<roxan> funkyHat, if its available you will see when you click the network manager
<Supersaiyan_IV> funkyHat, did the display die, or did your X die?
<danbh_intrepid> jiffe88: are you looking for a faster refresh of the available networks?
<jiffe88> I don't see a place to go to view available networks
<Hobbsee> roxan: seems faster than hardy.  I think the kernel helped a lot ofit
<funkyHat> Supersaiyan_IV: I got a really weird issue that I've seen before, where the screen stops working apart from a particular section, which displays the wrong part of the screen, and the rest just freezes
<roxan> funkyHat, while logging in ?
<funkyHat> I can still see the mouse anywhere on the screen, but while clicking on stuff works, I can't see it doing anything (unless the thing I click on is being displayed in the section of screen that is kind of working)
<Supersaiyan_IV> funkyHat, running ati or nvidia?
<funkyHat> ati
<Supersaiyan_IV> i see, which mdel
<Supersaiyan_IV> model*
<funkyHat> It's fine now, I think it may have been caused by me running fusion-icon when compiz was already running
<jiffe88> nm-applet --sm-disable appears to be running, I'm guessing thats the icon in the bottom right that is telling me there is no network connection
<Supersaiyan_IV> it shouldn't matter, it does a compiz --replace anyways
<funkyHat> X1650
<funkyHat> Well, stuff died but I logged out and it's fine now
<jiffe88> I can choose edit connections if I right click that icon, but that just allows me to statically enter the info for the connection, ssid and all, but I don't see a way to tell it to connect to it
<funkyHat> fusion-icon doesn't make any difference to my actual issue though (close/open animations not working)
<Supersaiyan_IV> funkyHat, do "ps aux | grep compiz" and paste the output
<roxan> jiffe88, iwlist your_interface scanning
<roxan> jiffe88, see if you can see some ap
<jiffe88> hmm it doesn't
<funkyHat> Options are --ignore-desktop-hints --replace --indirect-rendering core ccp
<jiffe88> my windows laptop is seeing it though
<Supersaiyan_IV> funkyHat, what does "glxinfo | grep direct" say?
<roxan> jiffe88, then there are no wireless point to connect
<funkyHat> X just mashed itself again -.-
<roxan> jiffe88, if there had been then you would have seen while clicking the network manager applet
<Supersaiyan_IV> funkyHat, wth
<jiffe88> there is though
<funkyHat> Same issue I tried to explain a minute ago, weird display issue
<KingOfDos> i've got a problem with the panel options. when i'd rebooted (after my daily update round) my panel was empty. when i'd add for example the K-menu and try to move it to the left side of the panel, i only can move it up and down instead of left and right.
<jiffe88> my windows laptop is connected to it
<jiffe88> its about 15 ft away fromme
<Supersaiyan_IV> funkyHat, that's not normal, might be tht compiz is using indirect rendering
<funkyHat> When I tried to run compiz --help (to find out what --ignore-desktop-hints does, as it's not in the manpage)
<funkyHat> direct rendering: Yes
<Supersaiyan_IV> hmm, after reboot try pasting  "glxinfo | grep direct"
<Supersaiyan_IV> ok thats good
<Supersaiyan_IV> why the indirect redering.. is  "ps aux | grep compiz" output still the same?
<funkyHat> Yeah still --indirect-rendering
<Supersaiyan_IV> weird
<roxan> jiffe88, is your wirelss card supported?
<roxan> jiffe88, is the ap not broadcasting ?
<roxan> jiffe88, or in simple term hidden?
<Supersaiyan_IV> funkyHat, i have an ati machine and had similar problems, but I just can't think of anything
<jiffe88> its broadcasting, shows up in available networks in windows
<funkyHat> So something's wrong with the /usr/bin/compiz script?
<KingOfDos> rofl. ok that's realy stupid. i'd found that it whas a "new" panel, somehow automaticly created with the last update.
<KingOfDos> removed the panel, and there below that panel whas my original panel again :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> funkyHat, yeah, and the parameters it uses
<Supersaiyan_IV> im puzzled why it uses indirect rendering when direct is present
<Supersaiyan_IV> also im pretty sure fusion icon crashed X because it tried to use direct rendering
<jiffe88> ubuntu wasn't even seeing the wireless card in hardy which is why I updated to intrepid
<Supersaiyan_IV> KingOfDos, glad you got the display working again
<KingOfDos> indeed, otherwise i'd got 350 euro damage :)
<roxan> jiffe88, which is your card?
<roxan> jiffe88, is it supported now?
<KingOfDos> and a nice bug submit "somewhere" (ubuntu, x11, kde4, nvidia, whatever). and after that send my screen back for waranty :)
<funkyHat> Supersaiyan_IV: and still, would that have an affect on the open/close animations but seem to have no affect on anything else?
<KingOfDos> we've got a law that says that i've got 2 years waranty on every electronic device, so i'll use that law :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> KingOfDos, or you could just sqash that bug :P
<KingOfDos> i'd dont know enouch from linux to help at that level ;)
<Supersaiyan_IV> funkyHat, glibloop, does it help?
<Supersaiyan_IV> plugin in ccsm
<funkyHat> Oh I noticed that yesterday, don't know why I haven't tried it
<jiffe88> it looks like it, its a 'Intel Wireless 4965 N' from what I cantell
<KingOfDos> i'm using linux now for a few years, learning a lot. but helping to search for a bug that's just dificult for me, at this moment.
<funkyHat> Doesn't seem to make any difference though
<Supersaiyan_IV> funkyHat, hmm, try reinstalling compiz, and make sure all plugins supported/unsupported are installed
<KingOfDos> but i'm running without microsoft (at home). and at the office my workstation and all web/mail/db servers at the datacenter are running linux. so yea, i realy beleave in the "linux community" :)
<jiffe88> lspci looks like it just says atheros communications inc device
<Supersaiyan_IV> KingOfDos, much appreciated :) myself I've used linux for a little more than a yer
<funkyHat> Supersaiyan_IV: I've tried reinstalling every compiz package
<roxan> what does iwconfig shows jiffe88
<Supersaiyan_IV> funkyHat, damn, i'm really out of ideas here :/
<Supersaiyan_IV> year*
<jiffe88> doesn't give a device name, wlan0 says ieee 802.11bgn
<KingOfDos> that's why i'm testing kubuntu 8.10, even if that costs me some hardware (what will be a waranty question, because my computer is about 6 months old, and the law says the waranty must be at least 2 year ;) )
<Supersaiyan_IV> KingOfDos, still, they could say that you installed an OS that is not officially included
<Supersaiyan_IV> which sux
<smil3y> KingOfDos>  warranty is void when you install linux
<KingOfDos> i'm using linux on about 6 routers and wifi accesspoints, 15 "hacked" routers (other firmware, solderd some new devices based on them). 8 servers at the datacenter, two servers at the office. 2 workstations and 3 laptops :)
<smil3y> KingOfDos>  read the eula
<Supersaiyan_IV> KingOfDos, if you send it in, make sure to reinstall everything the way it was and blame it on blowdows
<KingOfDos> the eula of what?
<roxan> jiffe88, ok so you have wireless support
<KingOfDos> it's a home build computer
<roxan> jiffe88, just a question,,,,, is the wireless switched on on your laptop?
<KingOfDos> so i'll just send de defect part of it to the right webshop.
<KingOfDos> they won't get my harddisk ;)
<jiffe88> it is :)
<jiffe88> I turned it off and on just to double check
<jiffe88> I'm going to shut this down and throw the vista HD back in, make sure wireless connects there
<roxan> can you then tri manually
<roxan> jiffe88, iwconfig essid sth key sth
<jiffe88> essid?
<roxan> jiffe88, thats the ssid
<Supersaiyan_IV> jiffe88, iwconfig wlan0 essid NETGEAR key 0000
<Supersaiyan_IV> for example
<KingOfDos> and even if there is a eula (or something else) by the webshop, they can't prevent the use of linux and they must support damaged hardware by it. it's the lack of support by hardware vendors, not by linux.
<jiffe88> hmm, it doesn't like my key argument
<jiffe88> which is just a string of characters I'm passing to wpa_passphrase on my freebsd machine
<jiffe88> I'm guessing there is some conversion taking place
<roxan> are you using hex or ascii?
<jiffe88> ascii
<funkyHat> Supersaiyan_IV: could be /usr/bin/compiz line 153, | grep -q GLX.*fbconfig
<roxan> jiffe88, you need to put s: before your key if its ascii
<Supersaiyan_IV> funkyHat, checking
<jiffe88> ok it did take that
<funkyHat> It doesn't return anything because glxinfo writes GLXFBConfigs (capitalisation)
<roxan> jiffe88, ok. so what does iwconfig shows?
<roxan> jiffe88, connected or ?
<jiffe88> so iwconfig wlan0 shows that info, still says not associated
<roxan> jiffe88, are you sure you have the right key and your mac is allowd on the ap
<jiffe88> yeah, no mac restrictions and I just pulled the key from the config file on the ap
<roxan> jiffe88, is it a passphrase or password?
<jiffe88> wpa_passphrase
<Supersaiyan_IV> funkyHat, in other words it's not finding direct rendering
<Supersaiyan_IV> although ti should exist
<roxan> jiffe88, i'm afraind but i dont think passphrase is supported.
<funkyHat> Yeah, well I guess, if that's what GLXFBConfig does... heh
<funkyHat> It's not finding something that it looks like it should be finding anyway
<jiffe88> well the network configuration takes it and converts it to a different string
<Supersaiyan_IV> funkyHat, looks like some retarded bug
<jiffe88> it doesn't like that string via iwconfig though
<jiffe88> its a hex string, probably too long
<jiffe88> I'm not seeing this machine in the ap logs at all
<poseidon> I did an upgrade (just after I installed) and I got to what seems to be the end  "Removing linux-headers-2.6.27-4 and it's been stuck there for about 20 minutes.  What should I do?
<Supersaiyan_IV> funkyHat, try doing compiz --replace in a terminal, what's the output?
<Supersaiyan_IV> if it says FCconfig: present, then direct rendering should be there
<funkyHat> I just added -i to the checks in the compiz script and it's still starting with --indirect-rendering
<Supersaiyan_IV> FBconfig*
<Supersaiyan_IV> :l
<roxan> jiffe88, atleast is should have shown the ap in nm applet
<funkyHat> Yeah it says FBConfig: present
<poseidon> Should I just end the process and restart?
<funkyHat> It says texture_from_pixmap is not present :?
<Supersaiyan_IV> funkyHat, that should be present
<Supersaiyan_IV> im too tired to think straight, and im out of ideas, it's 05.00 soon, so pillow time for me :P
<funkyHat> It's 4:00 soon here too, I should sleep as well
<funkyHat> http://pastebin.com/m5e6fc6da
<mzuverink> I have an Intel HDA chip on my Sony Vaio Laptop, I have no sound at all, when I test it nothing.  What should I do to get sound?
<funkyHat> Ok I feel really silly now I've fixed the animations thing, it was very simple
<mzuverink> ok, I take that back, I do hear a low pitch hum, but not the normal sound test, it is much quieter
<mzuverink> playing mps, oggs or flacs are the same, sound all the way up, PCM all the way up and Front(?) all the waay up, but nothing more than a wisper
<Geforce88> who would one report a typo on the ubuntu.com/support web page?
<roxan> mzuverink, go to system preferences sound and see if you can find something
<mzuverink> roxan, why would not autodetect locate the write/correct one, it always has in the past
<roxan> mzuverink, i dont know
<foomanchew> nvidia issues anyone
<foomanchew> currently running in safe mode
<Geforce88> if you upgraded, you'll have to rebuild your nvidia kernal
<foomanchew> serious
<Geforce88> sorry, your nvidia drivers will have to be recompiled
<Geforce88> new kernal = new rebuild
<foomanchew> can I download the binaries from nvidia
<foomanchew> for Ibex
<Geforce88> what card?
<Geforce88> i hear if it's older than the fx series, then use the legacy drivers for now
<mzuverink> roxan, will those choices sty, I got them to make sound using the choice of HDA Intel ALC262 Analog(OSS), but in the past this machine has always used ALSA
<Geforce88> but yea, you should be able to get the drivers from nvidia, but, if it worked with hte older kernal, do you still have the driver file on yo machien ?
<roxan> mzuverink, yes it should by the rule of nature
<mzuverink> What sound system is IBEX using this round?
<Geforce88> foomanchew : go to #nvidia, they can help you
<mzuverink> roxan, wasnt it pulse last time?
<foomanchew> Geforce88, thanks
<mzuverink> what are the drawback of using oss?
<roxan> mzuverink, there is a hype on pulse
<roxan> mzuverink, maybe we will have better world if we use it
<mzuverink> roxan, I hated pulse
<roxan> mzuverink, why?
<mzuverink> roxan, what is the drwbacks of using OSS?
<mzuverink> roxan, had problems with two sound playing at the same time, for example, I am playing a song in  an app, it was not till the app was closed would I get the sound of K#B sucsessfully burning a cd, which happened like 20 minutes ago prior
<jiffe88> alright, I confirmed it does work in windows vista on this laptop
<jiffe88> boot back unto ubuntu and its still not seeing any ap's
<roxan> mzuverink, hmm thats strange
<cs_student> anyone here know what the nvidia program to configure dual-screens is?
<roxan> jiffe88, hmm
<mzuverink> roxan, I would like to be able to play a song and tlk on skype, could not do that in pul;s either
<RyanPrior> Yeah, Linux audio is such a mess, doing anything meaningful makes your brain hurt even if you understand the underlying systems.
<TwoD> Anyone who knows the level of support for dual displays in Intrepid by default? I just booted into the LiveCD (from USB drive atm, same problems on actual CD) and the login screen was all garbage with vertical lines on one display when the other was just black with flickering lines.
<TwoD> Using the Beta btw...
<TwoD> I did get it to work by installing the nvidia 177 drivers and copy most of xorg.conf from Hardy, but I'd like to know if it's possible for a dual head setup to be auto-detected?
<crdlb> TwoD: possibly, but that's entirely up to nvidia
<crdlb> they don't use any of the cool X infrastructure in their driver, so there's absolutely nothing ubuntu can do to improve the experience
<crdlb> TwoD: oh, I see, you mean the default driver
<crdlb> well, that one sucks due to nvidia not providing any hardware specs :P
<TwoD> I meant before I install their driver, which I had to do to get it working. Would the Live CD without any additional packages be able to use both my monitors (for anything, if it just be a clone).
<crdlb> (I believe nvidia mostly writes that one themselves too, but without specs, no one can improve on it from the outside)
<TwoD> Sorry, didn't see that last post, had a lag spike...
<TwoD> So you're basically saying that with an nvidia card, there's no way to detect more than the default display automatically?
<TwoD> Is it possible with an ati card? (Not that I'd switch... just curious...)
<crdlb> I'd expect that the 'nv' driver is _supposed_ to detect both monitors, but clearly it doesn't work well if so
<crdlb> in the case of ATI, the open source driver can do it out of the box for the cards it supports well (and hit-or-miss for the ones it barely supports)
<crdlb> and the really new ones aren't supported at all except with vesa AFAIK
<crdlb> so, it's not so much better, but it's _getting_ better, which cannot be said for nvidia
<TwoD> ah ok. I guess that's why the Monitor Resolution Settings dialog is pretty useless for me then...
<crdlb> nvidia needs to implement XRandR 1.2 for that dialog to allow you to configure multihead
<crdlb> since they don't, you have to use nvidia-settings instead
<TwoD> Ah, it's kinda confusing that those settings are still enabled while there's no support for them, and no mentioning of that in the dialog itself. :/
<crdlb> heh
<bluefox83> ok, you folks likely get this question a lot, but has the nvidia driver issue been solved in 8.10 yet?
<bluefox83> because i'm stuck with horrid resolution D;
<crdlb> bluefox83: you mean pre-FX series?
<bluefox83> hrm?
<bluefox83> i dunno >.>
<crdlb> ... what problem are you talking about then?
<bluefox83> i can't seem to get ibex to load the new nvidia card drivers properly
<crdlb> with what card?
<bluefox83> holdon two seconds >.>
<bluefox83> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2)
<crdlb> in that case, I'm not sure what issue you're referring to
<bluefox83> ok, when i first upgraded, i had two possible video card drivers
<bluefox83> neither one of them changed the resolution
<bluefox83> how do i fix my resolution?
<crdlb> are you sure they successfully enabled?
<bluefox83> it's currently at 800x600 >.>
<bluefox83> well, i uninstalled them...because i wasn't sure which was working
<bluefox83> then reinstalled the 173 one
<bluefox83> but now i can't get it to come up on the hardware driver list
<bluefox83> i even rebooted
<crdlb> nice
<bluefox83> yeah
<bluefox83> so, any ideas?
<crdlb> install nvidia-glx-177 with apt-get
<crdlb> that should make it show up in the driver manager
<bluefox83> Error! Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.24-21-generic cannot be found at
<bluefox83> /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/build or /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/source.
<bluefox83> Installing initial module
<bluefox83> Error! Could not locate nvidia.ko for module nvidia in the DKMS tree.
<bluefox83> You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.24-21-generic (i686) first.
<bluefox83> Done.
<bluefox83> ?
<bluefox83> the heck does that mean?
<crdlb> no, that does not mean the heck
<crdlb> I'm not entirely sure what it does mean though
<bluefox83> i think it's a bad idea to install beta software, even if it is less than a month away from being stable >.>
<crdlb> eh, you seem to be using the wrong kernel
<bluefox83> well the other one wouldn't let my wifi card work at all >.>
<bluefox83> is there an issue with the latest kernel and the atheros card?
<bofh80> hi chaps, i have upto date intrepid.......however my nvidia-settings crash when i try to save to X config file. any ideas?
<TwoD> bofh80: are you running it as root?
<bofh80> TwoD, i tried it normally first, it crashed, then i ran sudo nvidia-settings, same effect. it crashes when i hit save to. i'm trying to enable my dual screens properly...but it crashs if i just try to save resolution for th esingle monitor
<bluefox83> i think they did this to get everyone to learn not to upgrade before a release goes stable >.>
<TwoD> bofh80: does it crash at the exact moment you hit "Save to X Configuration File"? Or when you hit the "Save" button in the dialog that pops up? As a workaround, try showing the preview and copy/paste the contents into your xorg.conf
<bofh80> TwoD, the dialog box does not come up after i hit save, cpu spikes for a few seconds then i get crash reports etc . 1 sec on  paste
<bluefox83> ok, will a nvidia driver work if i uninstall everything that provides "nvidia" then compile a new one from the installer on the nvidia site?
<bofh80> TwoD, http://paste.ubuntu.com/59138/
<bofh80> bluefox83, you'll be really screwing with things going down that route . .  . .
<bluefox83> bofh80, well nothing is working so far
<bluefox83> i can't use the latest kernel, cus it wont let my wifi card work...
<bofh80> bluefox83, oh i c. nasty . .  .:S
<bluefox83> i have an atheros wifi card...
<bluefox83> it works in this kernel, but in this one the video doesn't work at all
<Hobbsee> bluefox83: in which kernel?
<bofh80> yes, i was screwed until i realised my old internet connection was working through ethernet, cos my bluetooth PAND connection is no longer support by bluez.. rather odd
<TwoD> bofh80: any error messages during the crash when you run sudo nvidia-settings from the command line?
<bluefox83> 2.6.24-21-generic
<Hobbsee> bluefox83: but the atheros does'nt work in 2.6.27-7-generic?
<bofh80> TwoD, core dump or something simlar. you want the exact?
<bluefox83> Hobbsee, correct
<Hobbsee> bluefox83: does the card flash, at all?
<bluefox83> and the video doesn't seem to want to work in either D:
<bofh80> TwoD, Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<bluefox83> Hobbsee, no, then again it doesn't flash now either
<Hobbsee> bluefox83: meh, nvidia.
<Hobbsee> bluefox83: ouch.
<bluefox83> <3 nvidia
<bofh80> TwoD, dmesg says  nvidia-settings[9125]: segfault at 8 ip 080ae92b sp bfec4210 error 4 in nvidia-settings[8048000+93000]
<TwoD> bofh80: nah, was just thinking there might be a clue to what made it crash, like some function reporting file not writeable or whatever.
<Hobbsee> bluefox83: dunno if the restricted manager will find the drivers for the video card
<Hobbsee> but it might be something to try
<Hobbsee> bluefox83: no idea if it's https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/network-manager/+bug/259157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259157 in network-manager "[MASTER 0.7 regression] atheros/madwifi and orinoco drivers not supported" [High,Triaged]
<TwoD> bofh80: hmm, I guess only nvidia would be able to tell where in the code that is... tried reinstalling it?
<bofh80> TwoD, i tried the 173 driver instead
<bofh80> TwoD, same problem ofc
<bluefox83> it currently says the 177 driver is being used (and is recommended) but i can't seem to fix my resolution
<bofh80> bluefox83, use nvidia settings :D
<alabamahit> I can't watch my DVDs....Have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras...any ideas?
<Hobbsee> alabamahit: what error does it give?
<TwoD> bofh80:  Hmm, I don't let nvidia-settings mess wit xorg.conf myself as it keeps disabling the extra buttons on my MX518 mouse, even tho I can't find any changes to that part... I'll paste my xorg.conf, maybe you can grab the parts you need and edit it manually?
<bofh80> TwoD, you have two screens?
<alabamahit> Hobbsee: Could not read from resource.
<alabamahit> Disk is clean.
<bluefox83> bofh80, nvidia-settings keeps saying i am not using a nvidia driver...which is retarded cus i am >.>
 * bluefox83 wonders whose hairbrained idea it was to break nvidia and atheros D:
<TwoD> bofh80: yes. I'm running a 19" LG (DVI) and a 24" BenQ (VGA). Got a few metamodes set up for some testing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59146/
<Hobbsee> bluefox83: well, nvidia tends to do their own drivers...
<Hobbsee> alabamahit: in totem?
<alabamahit> Hobbsee: That is correct.
<alabamahit> Hobbsee: in MPlayer it says Seek Failed
<bofh80> TwoD, you using twinview? i need seperate X servers :)
<alabamahit> Ihave even tried rebooting the computer and unmounting the Movie and Remounting it.
<Hobbsee> alabamahit: in system, preferences, sound, what's selected?
<bofh80> TwoD, but at least i'm pushed in the right direction, i go find some xorg confs
<Hobbsee> iirc, i had this one a whiel ago
<TwoD> bofh80: yeah I'm on TwinView atm. I think you should just be able to set the Xinerama flag to 1 tho.
<alabamahit> Hobbsee: there is alot there...any certain?
<bluefox83> if i can't get a descent resolution soon i'm going to break something >.>
<Hobbsee> alabamahit: do they all read pulseaudio?
<alabamahit> in the Device Tab...Most say Autotdect
<Hobbsee> alabamahit: oh, have you installed libdvdcss?
<Hobbsee> alabamahit: oh, have you installed libdvdcss2?
<alabamahit> Hobbsee: yeah, it installs with the ubuntu-extras..
<Hobbsee> alabamahit: no it doesn't...
<alabamahit> i even looked to make sure it did install right.
<alabamahit> ..
<alabamahit> ill check again
<Hobbsee> alabamahit: however, it does install libdvdread3, which has a script at /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh.  If you run that script, it'll install libdvdcss2 for you (or you can download it in another way if you choose)
<Hobbsee> (it's forbidden from being distributed directly, due to legal issues)
<bluefox83> ok, what happened to pidgin? where the heck did that go?
<alabamahit> lol
<alabamahit> sypantic wont open LMAO
<alabamahit> brb smoke break....
<alabamahit> and Reboot...
<alabamahit> Brb
<Hobbsee> bluefox83: it's there on my system...
<TwoD> Hmm, if I upgrade to Intrepid, it'll ask if I wish to keep my xorg.conf, right? Otherwise I'd have to go through it all again :/
<bluefox83> Hobbsee, at some point my system forgot to reinstall pidgin
<Hobbsee> bluefox83: weird.
<bluefox83> it took it out, then never put it back, i had to tell it to
<bluefox83> yes, very weird
<Hobbsee> TwoD: most of it should be autodected.  not sure if it gets picked up by default now.
<bluefox83> how do i check to see if my system is really using the nvidia driver and not the nv one?
<bluefox83> cus lsmod | grep nvidia actually shows nvidia
<TwoD> Hobbsee: It definitely doesn't autodetect my two monitors on my GeForce 7800, or my Logitech MX518 mouse, and from what it seems not my Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard 1.0A (Wired version is not listed, only wireless) either
<Hobbsee> TwoD: darn.  Note, I said "should"
<TwoD> Yeah I know hehe
<bluefox83> ok, so i selected one of the video drivers to use, is there anything i need to do to get it to actually USE the dang thing? restart X or something?
<TwoD> I couldn't see the login screen / log in without downloading nvidia drivers, copy/modify my old xorg.conf and restart X....
<TwoD> bluefox83: that'd be a good idea yes, I prefer restarting the whole computer just to be sure.
<TwoD> What?? Still no x86_64 Flash download? Now that they finally made a .deb and all! :(
<TwoD> Bleh, time to go back to Hardy. Nice visit tho, cya...
<alabamahit> Hobbsee: libdvdread3 is installed
<Hobbsee> alabamahit: yes, and...?
<Hobbsee> [15:46] <Hobbsee> alabamahit: however, it does install libdvdread3, which has a script at /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh.  If you run that script, it'll install libdvdcss2 for you (or you can download it in another way if you choose)
<Hobbsee> (the libdvdcss2 is what you actually need to do the descrambling)
<alabamahit> oh..sorry...forgot that...let me navigate there. :)
<Hobbsee> :)
 * Hobbsee has modified both packages before...
<Hobbsee> (so i do know them relatively well)
<alabamahit> Ok, im there i see that install.
<alabamahit> do i just double click that?...Sorry for the noob question...still learning Linux.
<Hobbsee> er, you'll need to run that as root
<Hobbsee> (if you can do it from inside nautilus, eys)
<Hobbsee> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Hobbsee> !dvd
<Hobbsee> hmm
<Hobbsee> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hobbsee> ^ givesmore clear instructions on it
<Hobbsee> although i think it advocates another way
<Hobbsee> oh, hurrah, it does use my method!
<Hobbsee> but the path has changed, and that's out of date.  sigh
<alabamahit> yeah i had to remove the /examples/ out of it
<alabamahit> but it ran..
<Hobbsee> so you should be able to restart totem, and have it run
<frybye> Hi - anybody else noticed that embedded flash videos stop running after a few seconds since the intrepid-beta update that was distributed an hour or so ago...?
<alabamahit> crap says same thing....should i try rebooting computer?
<frybye> - I would like to make a bug-report about this but dont really know enough to be able to do that.. not sure which package is the one with the bug etc..
<alabamahit> brb
<frybye> I notice now that this does not seem to be a problem when watching youtube stuff with the totem youtube-plugin for instance - but is apparently a problem when watching videos in firefox...
<crdlb> frybye: the difference is that flash is playing them in firefox and gstreamer is playing the underlying file when you use totem
<crdlb> so it's probably a flash bug
<alabamahit> Hobbsee: After reboot everything is working Perfect :)
<alabamahit> Thank you very Much :)
<Hobbsee> alabamahit: \o/
<Hobbsee> alabamahit: you're welcome!
<frybye> crdlb: hmmm... strange the videos are now working in youtube.. perhaps it was just the couple of specific files i treid before..
<alabamahit> frybye: you on 64 bit?
<frybye> alabamahit: yes - but I have gone back to some of the content which had caused the problem and it is working now.. end of crisis heheh
<frybye> goodness knows what the problem was 15 mins ago....
<alabamahit> yeah...64 is ify some times, lol...I was using it...Sometimes flash worked...and sometimes it didnt lol
<frybye> thats it perhaps. ... the limits of running an emulated 32bit system...+#
<alabamahit> yeah im back on 32 now...less problems.
<elbermungster> when is RC coming out
<alabamahit> Though I was very impressed in 8.10 speed in 64bit.
<alabamahit> elbermungster: the 30th i think
<alabamahit> :) now Acid Rip is working :)
<frybye> elbe rc of what???
<wgrant> Anybody here running Intrepid with a touchpad? I need victims.
<frybye> Intrepid??
<alabamahit> Now I don't have to worry about this $40 South Park season i just bought getting scrathed wOOt
<alabamahit> frybye: I hope thats what he ment lol.
<frybye> this embedded video problem seems to still be there on the bbc-news site..
<frybye> they have thier own implementation of the flash payer thing though....
<frybye> and are totally unresponsive if you write to them on a technical issue.. never ever had a reply to such a feedback...
<frybye> one would hope they take not of what is said and are -only- too bloody arrogant (or overworked-) to take the time to reply...
<bronzewalla84> i have a new dell studio laptop, with a fresh intrepid install and can't seem to get sound out of either of the headphone jacks, can anyone help?
<joshual> is there a gui to change default applications in ubuntu? i know kde (kubuntu) has one...
<joshual> ah yes there is a way... nautilus>preferences>media (tab)
<joshual> sort of
<frybye> joshual: I am running a German version of intrepid - and it is in system|settings|prefered-applications here...?
<frybye> at least that would probably be a decent translation of what is here..
<joshual> frybye: yeah but its very limmited
<frybye> must confess I did not get to look at it.. just went to see if such a thing existed at all...
<joshual> cant select when a dvd is put what to use etc...
<joshual> yeah, apparently in intrepid things are a bit better
<joshual> 14 days
<joshual> and ill get it
<frybye> joshual: will for sure be ways to do it - by editing various *.conf files i guess...
<joshual> yeah
<joshual> i like to know gui ways in case i need to tell someone who isnt familiar with the terminal much how to do things
<frybye> afaik if you get the beta now - will auto-update to the full version when the day arrives...?
<joshual> yeah i had kubuntu intrepid and it was hellish so I went back to ubuntu hardy, i'll just wait... no rush
<frybye> joshual: sure that makes sence.. and if ubuntu hopes to win folks over from windows - then the gui has to at least do most stuff for them...
<joshual> yeah
<frybye> i tried kubuntu intrepid and gave up on it too...
<frybye> spent days just trying to get the sound system to work anything like ok...
<Kr0ntab> joshual: so the nautilus media tab doesn't do what you want?
<joshual> frybye: yeah! i couldnt play movie dvds without horrible quality, and had to log into a differnt DE to play games etc etc
<Kr0ntab> I'm looking at the interface now... and you can specify what application you want to use for DVD's
<td123> frybye: you should get the final cd and install a fresh copy (there could be leftover files from the beta which is always not good) :D
<frybye> yeah but I have tweeked and added so much stuff.. it means weeks of struggel to do a fresh install again...
<joshual> Kr0ntab: in hardy you can only specify "ask what to do" "do nothing" "open folder" or "open movie player"
<joshual> no way to set a custom app
<frybye> joshual: here it is not all about hardy...
<Kr0ntab> You're not asking about Intrepid?
<joshual> i know frybye but i cant handle #ubuntu ... its impossible to get a word in edgewise there...
<frybye> no good to use hardy to try and find out how to do stuff with intrepid...
<joshual> Kr0ntab: no
<joshual> i posted a proposal to make a new irc channel for general questions for whatever released version is current, something like #ubuntu1 ... its really impossible to get help in that channel
<joshual> most of the time
<frybye> well i know the #ubuntu crowed shove one straight over here if they figure one is asking about +1 - so dont be supprised if the same happens <>
<frybye> having a ubuntu-a ubuntu-b etc with automatic splitting them up when a certain <active->user-number was reached would prob. be the best way - not sure if irc system can cope with such...?
<joshual> yeah that would be cool
<frybye> a lot of priv. chat systems do it - and even annoyingly use the same name for the chat-rooms even if split up -- if you go to chat room "whetever" it could in fact be "whatever7" or whatever5 - but one does not know - just when you wanna meet a certain person and they send email that they are there and you dont find them - then it becomes clear what is happening...
<joshual> yeah that sounds like it could be a real hassle, not knowing...
<frybye> joshual: if you put a ? in #ubuntu and get a response at all - then of course you can ask the person if ok to move to /msg ...
<frybye> but this is all a wee bit OT here to be honest... ;=(
<Hobbsee> frybye: tha'ts been discussed before.  The general thought is that a whole lot of <beep> users would go "oh, look, more channels!  Lets ask the questions in all of them, simultaneously!"
<joshual> I agree that it's OT, but I think as long as noone is talking On Topic, then why make a fuss about Off Topic... my opinion (not that you're making a fuss)
<Hobbsee> also, a lot of people here probably haven't run hardy in a while
<joshual> it seems a lot of people are using awn these days...
<lirit> in my xorg.conf, there are these lines: #commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
<lirit> why is that?
<crazy_bus> medibuntu doesn't seem to have ffmpeg anymore.  I thought this might have been replaced by ffmpeg-unstripped in multiverse but when I installed I still couldn't encode with xvid.  Am I doing anything wrong?
<Hobbsee> crazy_bus: #medibuntu, surely...
<crazy_bus> I asked there but only got the response of unstripped from one person
<Nyquist333> I think there might be a bug with the network-manager setting MTU for eth0.
<mzuverink> I am desperately trying to get sound out of my sony vaaio laptop,in prior installs it worked uner auto detect.  I ha the Intel HDA sound chip in it/  Anyone willing to help me out and take a stab at it?
<dli_> mzuverink, 1) run alsaconf as root 2) add yourself to the 'audio' group (log out and log in again) 3) use alsamixer and unmute channels and raise levels (also try muting some channels) 4) arts or esound stopped? 5) OSS modules unloaded? 6) speakers on? 7) modprobe snd-pcm-oss  8) does "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav" work for root? Test your sound with aplay and a wav so codec issues don't confuse the situation. <list als
<dli_> a users>
<Nyquist333> I've had problems recording. Still do in some apps. You may need to add every device to your mixer and check if something is muted or low.
<dli_> mzuverink, from #debian alsa checklist
<Nyquist333> I don't have alsaconf.
<mzuverink> dli_, thanks, your a gem and a plethora of info in theis darkness of no sound
<Nyquist333> so does anyone know why I have to always set the MTU to 1492 on reboot for eth0. It always goes back to automatic, and 1500 which does not work for some websites.
<elektronisch> okay, so i upgraded to the latest devel release of 8.10 and im getting a ipw2200 firmware load error??  on boot.. now my wifi wont connect
<elektronisch> id give you the exact error but it happens on load and i dont see it in `dmesg`
<elektronisch> okay ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2
<elektronisch> is the error
<mzuverink> dli_, in your first response to me you ended the line "<list als"  was here supposed to be more to that line
<dli_> elektronisch, http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/firmware.php
<elektronisch> it was working.. last night and i do a update every day just to test.. so whatever changed between yesterday and today involving ipw2200 broke it..
<dli_> mzuverink, join #debian on oftc.net, /msg dpkg alsa checklist
<elektronisch> oh well, guess ill figure out a way to get these drivers compiled tomorrow
<mzuverink> dli_, thaank you
<mzuverink> dli_, thank very much
<gnomefreak> out bot has help for getting sound working
<gnomefreak> s/out/our
<crimsun> elektronisch: make sure you have the requisite linux-firmware package installed.
<rothchild> sorry I know this is really trivial, but how do I turn off the large balloon notification announcing that I am connected to my router?
<zniavre> rothchild:  may be you can try >gconf-editor >/apps/panel/global/tooltips_enabled
<bertodsera> hi! I made a keyboard layout for a language that is not present in the distro, I added it into /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols, now what should I do to see it? restart?
<zniavre> restart session i guess
<bertodsera> tnx :)
<rothchild> thanks zniavre
<siriusnova> hello
<siriusnova> anyone here notice a bug with Intrepid Beta and Nvidia cards, mainly that Xorg goes to 100% cpu use?
<siriusnova> it does this on my brand new hp dv5t laptop with a GeForce 9600M GT
<siriusnova> it makes everything unusable
<bertodsera> where do I update the list of languages installed in SCIM?
<bertodsera> to add custom languages, I mean
<action09> hi all
<action09> can't find my answer: is Ubuntu 8.10 will work with a graphic card Radeon HD4870 ?  i mean with base installation ? any link to help/configure is needed ??
<action09> hi first :)
<Blinkiz> Hi. Am looking for the simple tool that creates .deb file when running "sudo make install" on a source package. What is the name?
<fincan> hi
<fincan> any1 here uses  ubuntu 8.10 on RAID0 setup?
<fincan> any1 here uses  ubuntu 8.10 on RAID0 setup with dual-boot?
<Blinkiz> fincan, I use software raid1 on ubuntu 8.10.
<fincan> with dual-boot?
<Blinkiz> Naa, depends what you mean with dual-boot. I have windows vista also installed.
<fincan> yeah I mean windows+linux
<fincan> I have a problem with dual-booy
<fincan> boot
<fincan> there is no problem with booting ubuntu from grub
<fincan> but after selecting the windows entry in grob, pc freezes and I have never achieved to boot windows :(
<fincan> could u share ur windows entry plz*
<Blinkiz> fincan, So this raid0 you have. Is it something on your moderboard (bios)? Or have you created the raid with mdadm?
<fincan> created with dmraid
<Blinkiz> fincan, Was windows already installed before you created it with dmraid?
<fincan> first installed was windows xp
<Blinkiz> fincan, Did you install windows xp on the raid0 set of disk or on a single disk?
<fincan> both OS s on the same raid0 setup
<Blinkiz> fincan, So the first time you created this raid0, was before any operatingsystem had started (bios), right?
<fincan> yeap
<Blinkiz> fincan, So after you installed winxp, you installed ubuntu 8.10.
<Blinkiz> fincan, And now there is one entry in grub about windows that does not work?
<fincan> I tried almost all options about windows boot but all I tried could not boo
<fincan> t
<linux1> does anyone know if the xserver in intrepid has mpx support
<Blinkiz> fincan, I have to ask. Because you are installing ubuntu 8.10, are you a experience user of linux/ubuntu?
<fincan> I used ubuntu almost all 6.10's l
<fincan> lifetime
<fincan> other releases have a bug about raid but it is over with 8.10 and I m back for linux :)
<Blinkiz> linux1, Don't know. Find the version number that xserver has in intrepid and search on google about "xserver mpx support". Maybe you will see a version number when it was implemented
<Blinkiz> fincan, Nice :)
<Blinkiz> fincan, I have no clue about your problem. Sorry.
<fincan> Blinkiz: btw what r differences between mdadm ann dmraid?
<Blinkiz> fincan, mdadm is for true software raid. dmraid is for fake hardware raid. True raid is not handled with either mdadm or dmraid
<Blinkiz> But I must reserve my self about the last sentence. Have forgot, but I think its like that
<fincan> Blinkiz: which 1 is better performance?
<fincan> Blinkiz: and may I install mdadm raid as this guide? http://wiki.auzigog.com/My_Ubuntu_(7.10)_Installation
<utente6> hello
<Blinkiz> fincan, Its the same speed. Both using the cpu to do the raid functionality. I used dmraid in the past but got a crash and drop that tool. More functionality in true software raid.
<fincan> Blinkiz: and installing process?
<Blinkiz> fincan, No, the guide on that link is way to complicated. Don't know why
<fincan> Blinkiz: may I install mdadm as this dmraid guide?
<Blinkiz> fincan, No, different tools
<fincan> any mdadm guide u use?
<Blinkiz> fincan, Hmmm, I guess I just use "man mdadm"
<fincan> man mdadm: any link?
<Blinkiz> fincan, You write "man mdadm" in a console on your computer. :P
<fincan> XD
<Blinkiz> fincan, after you have installed mdadm. I believe its sudo apt-get install mdadm
<fincan> I ask a guide for ubuntu install with mdadm :)
<Blinkiz> fincan, But I can't solve your problem. Am the wrong guy...
<utente6> look on the web ubuntu > documentation
<fincan> thx anyway m8, at least I ll try mdadm instead of dmraid
<fincan> but 1 more thing could u share ur grub windows entryplz ? :)
<Blinkiz> fincan, if you use mdadm, windows will not work
<Blinkiz> fincan, http://blinkiz.pastebin.com/d5af1deba
<fincan> this is bad news :)
<Blinkiz> fincan, I feel you have to understand more about "fake hardware raid" and "software raid". Search on the net...
<Blinkiz> fincan, To have windows work, you have to use fake hardware raid or true raid
<fincan> so no chance for softraid for me and there is a bug or problem between windows and grub :(
<fincan> Blinkiz: some1 must detroy all digital world XD
<Blinkiz> fincan, It's no problem between windows and grub. It's your understanding about how fake hardware raid work that is the problem here
<Blinkiz> fincan, And I have to little knowledge to help you in this matter
<fincan> trust me there is problem or bug, there is no problem with 6.10 but after all releases from 6.10, it is pain
<fincan> thx alot anyway :)
<Blinkiz> :)
<fincan> any other raid0 user with dual-boot(windows and ubuntu 8.10)?
<Blinkiz> fincan, Ask me anything about virtualization with kvm/qemu and I can probably help you more :)
<fincan> noted :)
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<elvirolo> could anyone remind how to get the "changelog" of packages that have just been updated?
<elvirolo> it's somewhere on launchpad
<d-b> hi there is it acceptable to do a manual alteration of source list and apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade to move from ubuntu hardy to 8.10 ?
<veloc1ty> sudo update-manager -d should do it
<d-b> what if it is headless ?
<d-b> or i want to see what happens ?
<veloc1ty> you will see what happens oO
<d-b> hardly ....
<veloc1ty> run it in terminal, then you can see what happens
<Hobbsee> elvirolo: aptitude changelog <packagename> works too
<Hobbsee> d-b: you can do it manually, but you might miss some of the upgrader hints.
<d-b> i can do without the hints.
<d-b> Hobbsee: is kde4 replacing kde3 on 8.10 ?
<Hobbsee> d-b: yes.
<d-b> is there no option to keep kde3 ?
<d-b> and how does one file a bug in ubuntu. without going to launchpad ...
<Hobbsee> d-b: you don't, more or less.
<Hobbsee> and no, you can't keep kde3, afaik
<Hobbsee> unless you don't upgrade
<d-b> damn. no reportbug like in debian.
<frybye> d-b - Intrepid has an automated bug-report system - but it does not always kick-in... how to use it with a manual-start I am not sure..
<d-b> its apport right ?
<kimus1> hi, every time I login no WM and no compiz is loaded... I allways have to go to Appearance and enable Effects
<shirish> hi can somebody help me, this system-cleaner has some issues, can somebody help me.
<Hobbsee> interesting.  didn't know that existed.
<shirish> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> hey shirish
 * Hobbsee removes some cruft
<shirish> Hobbsee: hey
<shirish> Hobbsee: can you help me, this system-cleaner is stuck, its not showing up in the top, how do I kill it?
<shirish> ?
<Hobbsee> sarah@neptune:~% ps aux | grep cleaner                                   9:44PM
<Hobbsee> root     26578  4.4  2.4  72020 51548 pts/0    S+   21:44   0:01 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/system-cleaner-gtk
<Hobbsee> pkill it.
<zniavre> shirish:  its quite long and almost frozen but it does the tricks
<shirish> zniavre: so should it be pkill 26578 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/system-cleaner-gtk?
<Hobbsee> shirish: no...
<shirish> then?
<Hobbsee> process numbers are random...
<Hobbsee> so, you need to see what it's process number on your system is first.
<shirish> its 7026
<shirish> Hobbsee: wait a sec, process numbers are the second one from root or the one just before the pts/0 thing
<Chousuke> it's the second field
<shirish> ok cool
<shirish> so it should be pkill 7026 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/system-cleaner-gtk
<shirish> but still that didn't kill it :(
<d-b> killall also works.
<Chousuke> no
<Chousuke> no
<pwang_> why are there so many updates a day in intrepid?
<Hobbsee> shirish: no, because root owns the process.
<Chousuke> just "kill 7026"
<Chousuke> with sudo
<elbermungster> there's like, 100
<shirish> that one did it.
<Hobbsee> elbermungster: because it keeps changing?
<Chousuke> pwnguin: it's still under development.
<Chousuke> oops
<Chousuke> don't change your nickname like that ;/
<elbermungster> and is there like an update freeze right after the final version comes out?
<d-b> elbermungster: no. it has already been frozen if i understand correctly.
<d-b> sorry it is pre-release freeze state.
<shirish> hi guys, i have another issue please see http://pastebin.com/d153327ba
<shirish> I was purging some unused kernel, it gives me stuff like The link /vmlinuz.old is a damaged link Removing symbolic link vmlinuz.old   you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]
<Hobbsee> d-b: somewhat frozen.  important stuff's still getting let through.
<Hobbsee> it'll fully freeze a few days before release, though
<d-b> Hobbsee: odd. i would have thought it was the other way around. freeze the core and make the fixes where they need to be made.
<d-b> (at least for debian).
<shirish> so how do I re-run the boot-loader grub ?
<Hobbsee> d-b: well, where "important stuff" is release-critical stuff.
<d-b> ah. that explains it.
<Hobbsee> shirish: sudo update-grub?
<shirish> Hobbsee: I guess that's it for that one :)
<Rasputin> whats the 'widget' next to the application launcher called? mines gone missing
<Rasputin> on kde
<shirish> anybody knows what  gtkhtml3.14 is being superseeded by?
<shirish> ?
<Pretto> why update manager is downloading and installing an application I never installed before as un update?
<Pretto> UpdateManager is showing system-cleaner-gtk in the list of updates,  but why if  I never had it installed before?
<shirish> what is this Ichthux desktop system, does anybody know?
<shirish> !Ichthux
<ubottu> Ichthux (Linux for Christians) is an unofficial Kubuntu derivative. See http://www.ichthux.com/
<shirish> ah ok, scratch that query then
<Pretto> no one ???
<shirish> Pretto: its not in the depends of ubuntu-desktop
<shirish> Pretto: its a good tool, has some irritations, basically finds out obsolete packages in the system.
<shirish> Pretto: before it was difficult to find that
<d-b> nice work on the new background in 8.10 tho.
<Pretto> shirish, but update manager is intended to show only updates available for installed packages
<Hobbsee> Pretto: recommends are installed by default now - packages that give extra functionality to the packages  you have installed, but you can remove.
<Hobbsee> or, extra dependancies to packages
<Pretto> Hobbsee, I didn't know that... but i know that you could  remove
<Pretto> but i didnt know that recommeds are installed by default
<Pretto> anyway, not installed, offered, because if the user take a look at the list they will be able to not install it
<d-b> as the fix for networking-manager to work with static ips in /etc/network/interfaces been applied yet ?
<d-b> has*
<OzoNe> Hi, someone is having problems while trying to play .mp3 files with phonon apps (dragonplayer, amarok 2, juk), after the last upgrade? I can't play .mp3 files now :( , but yes other files like .m4a. Any hint?
<KRF> OzoNe, works for me. just updated
<OzoNe> In the last update, aptitude installed a new update for kernel, I rebooted and after reboot, I can't play mp3's with kde apps, but yes with VLC for example
<OzoNe> I reinstalled mp3 libs, phonon... but I can't get it working
<histo> Anyone been able to get the screen saver to activate?
<OzoNe> how can I report a bug for kubuntu intrepid?
<charlie-tca> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<d-b> ooo only oo.o 2.4
<OzoNe> thanks
<v6lur> hi. can i upgrade to kubuntu intrepid (from hardy), but keep kde3?
<v6lur> how "safe" would it be to 's/hardy/intrepid/' on sources.list, and then pick packages to update one by one?
<mib_tvm1bc> hey hello!
<mib_tvm1bc> താങ്കള്‍ ഏതെങ്കിലും ലേഖനങ്ങളില്‍ നിന്നുമുള്ള കണ്ണി മുഖേന ആകസ്മികമായാണ് ഇവിടെയെത്തിയതെങ്കില്‍ ആ കണ്ണിയെ, പ്രസ്തുത താളില്‍ നിന്നും ഇവിടെ നല്‍കിയിരിക്കുനà
<maek0> !th | mib_tvm1bc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about th
<mib_tvm1bc> pls help ubottu
<maek0> wtf is that weird language ??
<mib_tvm1bc> its Mali maek0
<mib_tvm1bc> its beautiful
<mib_tvm1bc> ഏണ്ണി്‍ക so to speak
<maek0> oh well I think one of the rules is to speak english or join one of the location ubuntu irc channels
<maek0> but I doubt there is one for Mali
<mib_tvm1bc> i am speaking english
<mib_tvm1bc> see?
<mib_tvm1bc> pls help
<maek0> <mib_tvm1bc> താങ്കള്‍ ഏതെങ്കിലും ലേഖനങ്ങളില്‍ നിന്നുമുള്ള കണ്ണി മുഖേന ആകസ്മികമായാണ് ഇവിടെയെത്തിയതെങ്കില്‍ ആ കണ്ണിയെ, പ്രസ്തുത താളില്‍ നിന്നും ഇവിടെ നല്‍കിയിരിക്ക
<maek0> ുന <<--- doesn't look like English to me
<mib_tvm1bc> beautiful
<mib_tvm1bc> ...വിടാവുന്നതാണ്., or english: hello, i encounter the following problem: i boot the 8.10 cd but it stops at BLUETOOTH CONFIGURATION. then nothing goes on. i changed to some other tty and tried 'startx'. it kinda worked but got some errors. when i shutdown -r now it SITLL STOPS AT BLUETOOTH CONFIG. what could i do and why is this so?
<mib_tvm1bc> didnt that come through?
<Supersaiyan_IV> mib_tvm1bc, you could blacklist the bluetooth module
<mib_tvm1bc> how would i do that
<mib_tvm1bc> and why does it stop in the first place
<mib_tvm1bc> i dont even have one
<Supersaiyan_IV> wait, hmm, have you checked the cd integrity?
<mib_tvm1bc> Supersaiyan_IV: whats that
<mib_tvm1bc> i mean, yeah, i verified after burning
<mib_tvm1bc> also the img md5 matched the public one
<robin0800> Supersaiyan_IV: I think bluetooth causes more trouble than its worth why don't they leave as an option after install
<mib_tvm1bc> hate it
<mib_tvm1bc> how could i make my interbrid boot anyways?
<mib_tvm1bc> intrepid*
<mib_tvm1bc> hey
<robin0800> mib_tvm1bc: you could hit escape at start up and choose a repair option or use your cd at boot again choose repair option
<mib_tvm1bc> hey robin0800 i want the full system tho!
<mib_tvm1bc> what is this shit honestly? how could i disable this fuckin bluetooth that i dont even own
<trigpin> mib_tvm1bc,  to black list bluethooth http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/11/24/disable-bluetooth-on-ubuntu-710/
<lach> Hi, anyone here with synaptics touchpads with activate/deactivate buttons?
<trigpin> it s tut for 7.10 but doute it changed
<lach> Mine spits out lots of "=" characters when i deactivate and activate again.
<mib_tvm1bc> thank you trigpin
<mib_tvm1bc> hey buts the install cd trigpin
<mib_tvm1bc> i cant even install it!
<mib_tvm1bc> what could i do trigpin
<lach> Kind of an anoying bug ... Am I the only one with this?
<trigpin> mib_tvm1bc, try disbaling in bios
<mib_tvm1bc> trigpin: i have no bluetooth. but ubuntu thinks so
<mib_tvm1bc> and stops
<mib_tvm1bc> while booting
<mib_tvm1bc> what could i do to let ubuntu know i dont need this shit
<charlie-tca> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<trigpin> when you computer starts there normaly an option ( bios ) with key F12 or different
<mib_tvm1bc> trigpin: this doesnt make any sense tho
<mib_tvm1bc> since ubuntu does it
<mib_tvm1bc> not my machine
<mib_tvm1bc> i have no bluetooth in my machine
<mib_tvm1bc> nothing to disable/enable
<lach> mib_tvm1bc: Maybe try and blacklist the bluetooth drivers somewhere in /etc/modprobe.d/ ???
<mib_tvm1bc> lach: how would i do this, it is the install cd!
<lach> mib_tvm1bc: ah....i see...
<mib_tvm1bc> hate it
<emma> Hey guys I'm concerned about something in intrepid that could affect a lot of people.
<emma> First there was no driver for the new X for people using ATI.
<mib_tvm1bc> tell us emma
<mib_tvm1bc> it sucks btw that i just cant enable the bluetooth support
<mib_tvm1bc> hate it
<mib_tvm1bc> just stops while booting
<mib_tvm1bc> (install cd)
<emma> Now it seems like ubuntu has put an amd/ati driver in that has not been released, and it's not working.
<mib_tvm1bc> any ideas emma?
<mib_tvm1bc> disable*
<lach> Anyone has any ideas for my touchpad bug?
<s0u][ight> lach, what's the problem?
<mib_tvm1bc> emma will you help us?
<emma> how?
<wgrant> lach: Which touchpad bug? I'm largely maintaining the driver and config stuff now.
<mib_tvm1bc> what could i do emma
<emma> is mib_tvm1bc a bot?
<wgrant> !doesn't work | emma
<ubottu> emma: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mib_tvm1bc> emma dont be silly
<s0u][ight> wgrant, if you are a maintainer: i have kind of 2 touchpads on my laptop (one normal and one existing of media keys ) familiar with those?
<mib_tvm1bc> girls..
<emma> wgrant: when i use system > administration > hardware drivers to install the fglrx driver, it does do the install, but then when I restart the computer, the monitor says, 'resolution frequency too high'
<wgrant> emma: It works for most people. File a bug.
<mib_tvm1bc> what could i do guys? problem, cant blacklist the module since its the install cd. what now?
<lach> wgrant: my touchpad has a activate/deactivate button. It works but when I reactivate it it spits out ================ charachters untill next keypress.
<wgrant> s0u][ight: "one existing of media keys"?
<emma> !wfm | wgrant
<ubottu> wgrant: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<wgrant> lach: Please run xev, give it focus, hit the buttons, and see what it says.
<s0u][ight> wgrant, hmm how can i explain you... sec. i'll look up a good picture
<wgrant> emma: I'm quite aware, but to say that the driver doesn't work is exaggerating. File a bug.
<trigpin> mib_tvm1bc,  il ask in ubuntu ..
<mib_tvm1bc> trigpin: they pointed me over here
<emma> okay, i was just hitting you with a !wfm since you hit me with a !doesn't work
<emma> :P
<s0u][ight> wgrant, http://tech2.in.com/media/images/2008/Feb/img_47811_acer_aspire_5920_7.jpg the media keys on the right
<wgrant> I have been dealing with 64-bit-unsafe X components all day, and you made a mildly useless "doesn't work" statement.
<mib_tvm1bc> no quit it emma
<myk_robinson> morning :)
<emma> No worries.
<wgrant> sorush20: ... that's a touchpad!?
<s0u][ight> wgrant, it's s0u][ight :P
 * wgrant hits irssi.
<s0u][ight> and yeah i've read that it can be used with syntapics driver but never managed to get it working
<wgrant> s0u][ight: Please pastebin the output of 'xinput list'.
<cs_student> How do I just restart x?
<wgrant> cs_student: Log out and in again.
<s0u][ight> wgrant, here http://pastebin.com/m735e0c12
<lach> wgrant: keypress and keyrelease events
<s0u][ight> cs_student, ctrl alt backspace
<cs_student> Anyone here have dual-screens?
<cs_student> I'm trying to set it up with nvidia-settings but it keeps on crashing.
<wgrant> s0u][ight: You appear to have a Synaptics InputDevice section in your xorg.conf. You shouldn't any more, as the dist-upgrader comments it out. Remove InputDevice sections and relist.
<s0u][ight> wgrant, what?
<wgrant> s0u][ight: That xinput output reveals that you have legacy xorg.conf-based touchpad configuration. Things will generally work better if you remove that.
<s0u][ight> just removing xorg.conf?
<myk_robinson> i am having trouble playing dvds. I have libdvdcss, libdvdread and libdvdnav installed, but Totem just sits there. Any adivce?
<wgrant> s0u][ight: In most cases you should be able to just remove xorg.conf, unless you have strange tablet input devices or use fglrx or nvidia.
<s0u][ight> wgrant, i have an nvidia card :(
<myk_robinson> getting this error in console when I launch totem from the command line to run a dvd:   http://pastebin.com/m2faa3ff0
<wgrant> s0u][ight: Pastebin your xorg.conf.
<s0u][ight> ok sec
<s0u][ight> http://pastebin.com/m6814742d
<wgrant> s0u][ight: Remove or comment out those InputDevice sections, and remove the references to them from ServerLayout. Log out and in, and give me xinput list output again.
<myk_robinson> just tried another dvd and it worked fine.. Nevermind, must just be an oddball dvd
<myk_robinson> ummm  does Totem not support dvd menus?
<Supersaiyan_IV> myk_robinson, try smplayer or vlc
<s0u][ight> wgrant, i've done what you said
<s0u][ight> http://pastebin.com/m24c9514 this is what xinput list gives me
<myk_robinson> Supersaiyan_IV: i just did totem-xine instead of gstreamer, and its working now. thanks
<wgrant> s0u][ight: OK, so it can only see one touchpad. Pastebin lshal.
<s0u][ight> wgrant, too big
<wgrant> Good point.
<s0u][ight> lshal | grep touchpad?
<wgrant> That probably won't reveal much, but it's worth a try.
<myk_robinson> matter of fact, that same disk that wouldnt play at all a minute ago plays fine with totem-xine
<s0u][ight> info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.touchpad'} (string list)
<wgrant> 'dmesg | grep input' might also work.
<s0u][ight> http://pastebin.com/m7725105d
<wgrant> s0u][ight: There's nothing like "input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5"?
<wgrant> There should be one for each input device the kernel sees.
<s0u][ight> wgrant, what?
<storrgie> anyone using a linksys wmp54g card? (rt61
<mazzen> anyone of the ubuntu-Xorg-xserver team around? release day is soon and i don't have the feeling that anyone of the ubuntu team took a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/277699
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277699 in xorg "Got a black screen with Ubuntu 8.10 beta LIVE CD" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<storrgie> mine keeps saying 'network is dissconnected'
<wgrant> s0u][ight: dmesg and /var/log/kern.log should contain a line starting with "[timestamp here] input: " for each input device.
<storrgie> 'the network connection has been dissconnected' (RT61 wireless card)
<mazzen> thanks ubottu, i feel better now ;-)
<s0u][ight> so wgrant what should i look for?
<wgrant> s0u][ight: Do you see lines like that I mentioned?
<s0u][ight> yeah
<wgrant> s0u][ight: grep them all out and pastebin.
<s0u][ight> ok
<OzoNe> I lost mp3 support for KDE apps after the last upgrade, any hint?
<s0u][ight> wgrant, http://pastebin.com/m1fd41a69
<s0u][ight> got them all i think
<s0u][ight> also to notice: the play button (touchpad) acts as scroll up
<s0u][ight> and stop acts as scroll down :|
<wgrant> s0u][ight: I'm surprised there isn't another Synaptics device...
<wgrant> I'm afraid that it's almost 0130 here, so I need to head to bed.
<s0u][ight> wgrant, ok laters
<Ayabara> I have some issues with my wireless. It "forgets" my wireless networks. Now I can't see any networks, though I can connect fine with another laptop.
<Ayabara> is there a way I can delete all network history on my system? removing .gnonf/system/networking didn't seem to do it.
<Ayabara> anyone?
<minimec> Hi folks. What do you think about the new fglrx beta driver? I see a huge progress when it comes to diplaying videos. Looks like the promised gifts are working. 3D acceleration is still lousy. This is my feeling running a x1250 with the fglrx driver.
<hmuller> Hey, I'm looking for Intrepid Xubuntu instructions for setting up bluetooth mouse, any pointers?
<Ayabara> seems both the knetwork manager and the nm-applet starts on boot-up of my system. is there a way I can recreate the default set of applications launched at boot?
<Ayabara> adept notifier is kde, right?
<Perun> hi all
<Perun> are there already xen dom0 kernel pkgs for intrepid?
<emilien> need help isntalling sound driver was here sec ago , tried bios still no work
<emilien> anyone have any ideas ?
<wtgee> Hmm..my VirtualBox up and disappeared, anyone else see that?
<danbh_intrepid> how can I get eclipse to work with java 1.6?
<Ayabara> is NewHuman the default theme for Intrepid?
<burner> Ayabara: that'd be awesome... so far, no
<burner> wtgee: alt+f2, VirtualBox ?
<Ayabara> ok
<ronny> yo
<wtgee> burner: No, all my VBox commands are gone.
<ronny> anyone got an idea how to use network-manager to set up ip-forwarding betwen wlan and ethernet ?
<wtgee> burner: I usually start them via the command line (VBoxHeadless)
<wtgee> burner: My .VirtualBox dir is still there thankfully.  I am backing it up right now and then going to reinstall.  Weird though.
<emilien> need help installing sound card intergrated in to motherboard here lscpi and aplay -l , have windows sound driver, course no linux  =(
<emilien> http://pastebin.com/m56b6c20
<|neon|> does 8.10 comes with kcontrol?
<|neon|> ?
<td123> |neon|: dunno
<td123> what is kcontrol?
<Oric> so quiet
<milos_> wazzaaa :)
<amikrop> Hello. Please, let me make a suggestion. You could make System -> Preferences -> Appearence -> Fonts -> Details -> Hinting, to be "None" by default. It makes everything look just more beautiful. :-)
<wtgee> amikrop: Actually, 'Slight' looks far better on mine.
<scientus_> where are the keys kept for seahorse and how do i access them from another install etc???
<scientus_> there is no man page and the docs suck
<amikrop> wtgee: OK, 'Slight' looks nice, too. 'Full' is crappy, though.
<amikrop> 'None' or 'Slight' for default, would be good, I think.
<khxyrjugxz> Cyaoo a tutti!!
<dudumomo> hi
<dudumomo> ...Still the same problem with intrepid on my laptop...
<jmod_> and what problem would that be?
<dudumomo> If I listen or watch music, movie....After a couple of minutes (More or less) my laptop freeze
<dudumomo> And I need to restart
<dudumomo> the alpha was like that...and I have reinstalled the beta ...still the same
<dudumomo> I don't know why...
<amikrop> Hello. Where can I download the Wall-Light Theme, from?
<Plz> I`ve seen toans of tv-series here without freezing.
<vita_> Hi all.
<dudumomo> hi vita
<jmod_> yeah I haven't experianced that problem, so your have is this problem on a fresh install?
<secret901> I upgraded to Ibex and now I'm having trouble running zsnes.  It's not finding any mouse and the error is "buffer overflow"
<secret901> anyone having trouble running zsnes in Ibex?
<trigpin> need help installing my sound driver ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)
<kane77> I guess time came for me tu install intrepid on my desktop
<kane77> this time I'm going for clean install, since I need to clean the / partition..
<secret901> Anyone having trouble running zsnes with Ibex?
<trigpin> need help  with sound card http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5988865#post5988865 ubuntu ibex
<bsnider> you're wrong to say that it's unusual that sound chips are integrated. all boards have integrated sound chips
<Plz> Where to download Wall-Light theme?
<Plz> I`ve searched on google like crazy..
<bsnider> never heard of it
<Plz> On https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/Wall-light there is not a download link.
<Plz> Not on http://willwill100.deviantart.com/art/Interpid-Ibex-Mockup-Part-2-93584910 either.
<bsnider> hahahaa, linus stomped on dave airlie again. that guy just can't win.
<bsnider> airlie tried merging gem, and it produced warnings on linus's system, so linus stomped on him. anholdt said the problem is no one writing gem is using the 64-bit build of their distro. keith packard explained that they haven't changed yet because they're "lazy"
<trigpin> bsnider, didn't know always though you added them later
<bsnider> you _can_ add expansion sound cards later, although with highly questionable benefits and a 90% chance they won't have any linux support at all
<trigpin> bsnider, i have a feeling i have 2 sound card for some reason
<bsnider> obviously that would be a concern, although pulseaudio can combine them into one virtual device
<crimsun> trigpin: run the alsa-info.sh script
<crimsun> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh   <-- save and run as a bash script
<trigpin> thanks will do
<crimsun> I'm out for about 30 mins, but I'll look when I return
<bsnider> trigpin, your lspci shows you have one sound chip only
<trigpin> bsnider,  ah thanks ,  found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=317061
<trigpin> bsnider, same card as mine
<trigpin> bsnider,  will work with ubutnu .10 you think ?
<bsnider> yes
<trigpin> ok =)
<bsnider> although that board is a piece of garbage
<bsnider> instead of using mostly intel stuff, it uses amd/nvidia
<bsnider> use the info in post #2
<bsnider> instructions i mean
<KareemK> hi, does anyone else get segfault while playing ETQW on intrepid?
<Jaffarkelshac> i have some rmvb video files, is there a software to combine it into 1 video file
<bsnider> i'd fire it up, but i'm lazy
<KareemK> bsnider: well they occur somewhere between a map starting and 5 minutes into the map
<bsnider> what graphics driver?
<KareemK> nvidia
<KareemK> 177 i think
<reaby> anybody knows if bug #259945 gets fixed to final intrepid, i mean it's with low importance but end users may find it as unfinished product
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259945 in gnome-media "gnome-volume-control: help button is not showing help" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259945
<bsnider> KareemK, it works fine here
<bsnider> i guess i didn't wait the full 5 minutes though
<KareemK> well the crash would be noticable ,, it only happened 5 mins into it once for me
<KareemK> most of the time it happens in first minute
<bsnider> guess it must just be you then
<bsnider> did you download that update they wanted? because i skipped it
<KareemK> 1.5?
<bsnider> i don't know
<bsnider> i'm not really serious about playing it
<KareemK> well i've been playing on 1.5 since hardy
<Mersault> I'm trying to get transmission-daemon and clutch working on my Intrepid server install, but the clutch init script wont start transmission-daemon correctly. Anyone else tried this?
<Ayabara> alsamixer on my intrepid only shows one slider, called "Master", and says PulseAudio on both Card and Chip. Is this good?
<Ayabara> the gnome volume applet still shows Master, Headphone, PCM
<bsnider> that's fine
<Teisei> Anyone else getting "the file doesn't exist" error when trying to change display picture or send a file, with aMSN ?
<bsnider> try using emesene
<Teisei> bsnider: If it supports webcam and hand drawing then I try
<Teisei> Does it ?
<bronzewalla84> im unable to get my headphone jack to work, sound comes out the internal speakers fine, but i'd rather have the headphone jack working (laptop speakers are junk)
<bsnider> i don't know
<Teisei> Let's see
<Dannilion> does anyone know how to access the kde 4 system settings? It's not in the application menu, and I can't figure out how to run it in the command line
<bsnider> systemsettings
<Dannilion> ahh, apparently it's not installed (odd)
<Dannilion> thanks
 * Dannilion goes and sees if there's a bug
<outbri> bronzewalla84: are you sure your headphone volume is up? often times there is a separate slider for it.
<bronzewalla84> yes, positive
<outbri> bronzewalla84: not sure then.
<bronzewalla84> i can actually hear hissing out of the port, but no real audio
<bsnider> the headphone switch is probably not activated then
<bronzewalla84> it is
<bronzewalla84> you mean headphone line out right?
<bsnider> headphone
<croddy> hello, i am having difficulty assembling a raid 1 array on intrepid. when i first installed, it did not work, then after a number of reboots it did. now it once again does not.
<croddy> the raid 1 array existed when i was running hardy. i did a clean install to a different partition using the alternate i386 disk.
<croddy> when i attempt to --zero-superblock i'm told that it could not open the devices for writing. any ideas?
<croddy> so does this channel exist only to preclude discussion of intrepid in #ubuntu?
<smil3y> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<davismj> after loading up ecryptfs-utils and making a private directory/mount i decided i didn't want to use it and tried to unmount, but i couldn't. there was no /.ecryptfs in /mnt/ and right clicking the Private on my desktop indicated that I needed to be root...so how do i get rid of the private folder/mount on my desktop
<crashsystems> @davismj I'd bet that it was mounted in /media
<davismj> crashsystems: neg
<crashsystems> hmm, interesting
<crashsystems> did you try ecryptfs-umount-private
<crashsystems> ?
<davismj> ya i believe so
<crashsystems> What about ecryptfs-zombie-kill? It looks like it might be what you need.
<davismj> neg
<davismj> no message or anything for that
<crashsystems> hmm, strange. did you try running it with root?
<davismj> lol
<davismj> no
<davismj> "fopen: no such file or directory" is the response to umount-private
<crashsystems> I'd check launchpad to see if anyone has reported a similar problem. Personally I am much more familiar with Truecrypt
<davismj> well
<davismj> actually
<davismj> i just unmounted private
<davismj> but the folder is still there
<crashsystems> yeah, that is normal
<crashsystems> there should be a link in that folder for re-mounting the private directory
<crashsystems> The actual encrypted data is stored in $HOME/.Private
<davismj> yea i mounted it
<davismj> the problem is deleting it though
<crashsystems> well, with it unmounted, "sudo rm -R Private .Private" should work
<davismj> wow
<davismj> i feel stupid
<davismj> thanks crashsystems
<crashsystems> also, take a look in .ecryptfs
<crashsystems> yw
<davismj> okay i have a few files in there, they're safe to remove ya?
<crashsystems> I believe so. they are probably created the first time you invoke the private directory maker thing
<reaby> does somebody know, how come some non-hwmix capable soundcards gets dmix or similar funcion in alsa under ubuntu and others don't. for example my integrated ac97 works with multiple sources, but audigy se doesn't unless i use pulseaudio? why dmix isn't enabled by default in ubuntu?
<crashsystems> I have no clue reaby
<reaby> I either
<reaby> but if somebody knows...
<reaby> i know, hard question. i tried to find answers by googling, but didn't find right keywords
<reaby> debian ships dmix by default in alsa configs, maybe ubuntu should do same, many people in our loco forum (finland) asks again and again why multiple sounds aren't working for them
<crashsystems> I know that sound mixing has been working rather well for me.
<reaby> i had problems with audigy se.
<reaby> had to make .asoundrc default to pulse and make pulse default output device
<reaby> and disable ac97 from bios, as i didn't find a way how to default all sound sources to audigy, randomly some sources defaulted to ac97
<reaby> that fixed my sound problems :)
<crashsystems> cool
<reaby> but to newbie that isn't easy
<FFForever> i am using the daily live cd and for some reason it says no screen found what gives?
<crashsystems> true. I think for noobs the best idea is to ether get ubuntu pre-installed, or have a geek do it for them.
<crashsystems> @FFForever what graphics card do you have?
<FFForever> nvidia
<crashsystems> hmm, do you have the nvidia binary blob installed?
<FFForever> i was using the live cd... (daily)
<reaby> FFForever: did it work earlier ?
<FFForever> nope
<reaby> i mean some CRT-monitors doesn't send DDC to xorg that that's causing problems.
<FFForever> but the normal ubuntu works....
<FFForever> i am on a laptop :(
<reaby> ach
<FFForever> i use the 32bit on my 64bit cpu :D
<crashsystems> are you getting any sort of error message?
<FFForever> lemme reboot into the cd again
<crashsystems> ok
<FFForever> nvm now it just froze at boot
<crashsystems> nvm?
<FFForever> the slider stopped moving and the cd is not spinning...
<FFForever> (never mind...)
<crashsystems> I really hate CD drives
<crashsystems> booting from usb is so much nicer (and faster)
<FFForever> if i hold ctrl the bar moves....
<FFForever> and cd spins...
<WelshDragon> Just out of interest, Approximately how long is it after intrepid (or any version) is released, that the repositories are available to be used in your sources.list for the next version?
<crashsystems> you mean, for intrepid+1?
<BWM> hey all.
<FFForever> it says (EE) No devices detected
<BWM> I'm having an issue with Intrepid, I just installed it on my Macbook Pro in place of Linux Mint, which died.
<WelshDragon> Well no, How long would it be until the jaunty repos are created?
<FFForever> run in low graphics mode?
<crashsystems> @WelshDragon I woulden't know
<BWM> I'm not using a swap partition as I have no space left on the drive, but other then that everything is standard. 10GB partition formatted in ext3.
<FFForever> who names the ubuntu releases?
<BWM> I can't connect to the wireless. My network uses a wep key, and I know the key is right.
<BWM> But both of the options 40/128 and 128-passphrase don't work.
<crashsystems> @BWM If you don't have free space on your drive, that might cause problems
<BWM> They connect, and connect, and connect... and then it dies.
<BWM> Well, I do, but it's in an HFS+ file system.
<BWM> GParted won't do it
<BWM> and parted tossed me an error after taking over two hours to chop off 4gigs and resize.
<bsnider> trying to install on a crackbook?
<BWM> But that's not the problem; before I do anything like that I need to get my wireless up and running
<FFForever> low graphics mode works but whats that mean?
<BWM> Macbook (heart my Macbook), and yes
<BWM> Pro, about a year and a half old, so second generation.
<BWM> Everything else works perfectly, but that doesn't mean much if I can't get the Internet XD
<BWM> Fortunately, I have this laptop I'm using now, which runs Puppy
<bsnider> why aren't you satisfied with the excellent macosx?
<reaby> FFForever: well. for instance you get no 3d
<FFForever> osx ftw!
<BWM> I don't like OS X or Windows.
<BWM> (though OS X is better and also rox ur sox)
<crashsystems> @BWM Are you sure that it is automatically selecting the right encryption mode?
<BWM> But I have both, and I need Linux
<BWM> No, but I've tried all the avaliable options
<BWM> there's only two
<BWM> (and WPA, which we don't use, and LEAP, which also we don't use)
<BWM> (so I know it must be either 40/128 bit encryption or the passphrase)
<bsnider> what wifi chip is it?
<BWM> But usually, I select something like 40/128 bit hex
<crashsystems> @BWM run "tail -f /var/log/syslog" while it is trying to connect, and that might give you some useful info.
<BWM> The default that comes with a MBP
<BWM> kk, hold on
<crashsystems> airport extreme
<bsnider> run the lspci command and look for the wifi chip info
<BWM> says connected...
<BWM> then says it timed out...
<crashsystems> is it not receiving a DHCP assignment?
<BWM> died at 'could not get ip configuration for auto connection to [my SSID]'
<crashsystems> it would sound like your problem is in the realm of DHCP then
<BWM> and it brought the secrets required box up again
<BWM> huh
<BWM> well, my router does have issues
<BWM> with that
<BWM> where it randomly doesn't give people IP addresses
<crashsystems> that is probably it then. is there another wifi network you can test on?
<BWM> but usually when that happens every computer on the network goes offline
<BWM> No.
<BWM> Not at the moment.
<BWM> But I can tell you that when I boot into Windows on the same machine, everything works like clockwork.
<BWM> Which is strange for Windows.
<crashsystems> indeed
<bsnider> run the lspci command and look for the wifi chip info
<FFForever> ubuntu asked me if i wanted to format /home LOL
<FFForever> ill pass :)
<BWM> Again, it seems like I'm not giving it the right type of key
<BWM> lol
<BWM> the card is an Altheros AR5418
<crashsystems> @BWM I could be wrong, but I doubt the problem is with the key
<BWM> And is supported by the ath9k driver (I believe) in 8.10 Intrepid beta
<bsnider> 5418
<bsnider> i have the same thing in here. i can connect to both of hte routers here
<BWM> I trust your judgement XD
<BWM> right.
<BWM> So maybe it is a router thing, but I dunno how to find out.
<BWM> In Mac, when I have this issue
<bsnider> but i cannot connect to a wireless-n router at this pount
<crashsystems> test on a different network
<BWM> I manually set the DHCP to 172.16.1.[30-40]
<BWM> and it works
<BWM> Can I do that in Ubuntu somehow?
<crashsystems> yep
<bsnider> there is a bug for this already
<crashsystems> @bsnider do you have a link?
<BWM> We have 2WIRE wireless-G router I think.
<bsnider> bug 259157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259157 in network-manager "[MASTER 0.7 regression] atheros/madwifi and orinoco drivers not supported" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259157
<crashsystems> @BWM did you say that you are using the daily ISO? Or if installed, do you have the latest updates?
<BWM> Nope, I'm using the regular beta
<bsnider> UPDATE RIGHT NOW
<BWM> I can't update, as I cannot connect to the internet - LOL
<bsnider> that thing is garbage
<bsnider> use wired
<BWM> Update to what?
<bsnider> to today
<crashsystems> if you can get onto a different computer, download the daily iso
<BWM> ..okay.
<BWM> Yes, I can
<BWM> but do I have to reinstall all over again x.x
<BWM> I really don't have time to do that.
<crashsystems> @BWM if you can connect the mac to ethernet, you can update that way
<bsnider> you can't gett hat thing on a wired connection for a few minutes?
<crashsystems> there are a lot of bugs in the beta iso that have already been fixed
<BWM> No, I can't. The guy who controls the network is a little... uptight about that stuff.
<BWM> I know, I know. Don't laugh.
<BWM> BRB, I have an alternative - a USB router
<crashsystems> you could try to bribe him
<bsnider> i really wish more people knew about the daily-live image. downloading the beta image and then reporting bugs that have already been fixed is galactically counter-productive
<crashsystems> @bsnider I agree, but the ubuntu website could advertise the daily build a little better
<AirBender> why is the link in the website not linked to the daily-live image?
<bsnider> i have no idea
<BWM> connecting
<BWM> hold on
<bsnider> it hasn't been for years
<BWM> okay, I has connection now
<BWM> whatchall need me to do?
<crashsystems> run update-manager and install updates
<crashsystems> you'll need to reboot once that is done
<crashsystems> System/Administration/Update_Manager
<BWM> kk
<BWM> ...
<BWM> your system is up to date
<BWM> checking
<AirBender> update the repository
<BWM> oop
<BWM> it found stuff... okay.
<AirBender> you'd better do
<crashsystems> a lot of stuff probably
<bsnider> ubuntu should drop the idea of a"beta" release and just publicize daily snapshots instead. it would save everybody a whole lot of wasted time
<AirBender> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<BWM> I've been using Linux for a few months now. You'd think I'd know SOME of this stuff XD
<AirBender> bsnider: I agree
<BWM> Meh, I didn't want to switch over to the beta at all, I was going to wait the 13 days
<BWM> but Linux called to me... it said 'Come back! What you're using is crap!'
<crashsystems> I'm running 8.10 on my laptop, and everything is fine
<crashsystems> nautilus tabs ftw!
<AirBender> hehe
<crashsystems> besides, you beat the rush that way ;)
<BWM> some things can't be installed
<BWM> why is that?
<BWM> NAUTILUS TABS? Tell me about this.
<bsnider> most of the people who have reported problems in here in the last few days have been running the crummy beta release because they didn't know about the daily-live image
<BWM> lol, file 3 of 372
<crashsystems> BWM Nautilus now has tabs
<BWM> this may take a while.
<BWM> ooh
<crashsystems> BWM run the update again after you've rebooted
<BWM> tabs is niiiic
<BWM> e
<BWM> yes, I just found that
<BWM> :P
<BWM> I shall do so.
<BWM> Hmm
<bsnider> there are a whole bunch of network-manager and kernel updates that will likely fix the ath9k issue
<BWM> I didn't think I would like ubuntu over mint.. but... taaaaaaaabs.
<BWM> Well, I does has internets now, so I will be okaiy for a bit.
<crashsystems> Mint will have tabs soon too, as it is based on ubuntu
<BWM> hm m
<BWM> I want a new background though XD
<crashsystems> you'll get it with the updates
<BWM> Something orange. With pumpkins.
<AirBender> btw what's the default gnome theme now?
<BWM> And maybe some trees.
<BWM> Hmm? I dunno, that orange 'human' one.
<crashsystems> Debian -> Ubuntu -> Mint. One layer of abstraction is enough for me.
<AirBender> uhmm
<AirBender> because there was a new-human
<AirBender> really cool
<AirBender> but now it's called dark room
<crashsystems> human evolved, lol
<AirBender> didn't know about mint
<crashsystems> I know that Mint does not have a reliable way to update from one release to another, which is a big turn off for me.
<AirBender> sure
<BWM> what's the cp command to copy all files of a certain type?
<BWM> I like mint because it has codecs
<BWM> I have to install them all for Ubuntu
<BWM> Is there a codecpack of some sort that lets me do that all at once? I heard of such a thing.
<crashsystems> cp *.bmp /dir/*.bmp
<crashsystems> http://medibuntu.org/
<crashsystems> then once you have gone through their simple instructions, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras w32codecs libdvdcss2"
<BWM> kk
<BWM> how do I show my Computer/home folder on the desktop again?
<crashsystems> not sure about that
<AirBender> make a symlink
<AirBender> may be
<crashsystems> I've just set a key on my keyboard to open the home folder
<crashsystems> the win key works well for that
<AirBender> I use it for screenshot and zoom plugin
<BWM> maybe.
<BWM> But if I hit it accidentally.
<crashsystems> prior to the 8.10 upgrade, I had it mapped to lock screen. that seems not to work any more though
<BWM> meh
<BWM> when the full 8.10 comes out ,can  I update without reinstalling?
<AirBender> you always can do that
<crashsystems> you can do so then and now
<BWM> The only thing I don't like about the bar @top is that sometimes when Firefox starts it gets 'caught' up there.
<crashsystems> what do you mean?
<BWM> the window bar @ the top of the firefox window
<BWM> is stuck underneath the menu bae
<crashsystems> hold down the alt key and drag down on the window
<BWM> I have to move the window from the bar below in order to resize it
<BWM> heh, that's useful
<crashsystems> yep
<BWM> One of these days I'll learn how to use vim too XD
<crashsystems> I've never learned that, and I've been using linux for just over 3 years
<BWM> Actually, I do know a couple of things, like saving and stuff. I had to when my mint died so I could edit my fstab
<BWM> lol
<BWM> tsk, tsk.
<BWM> And here I thought you were a guru.
<BWM> XD
<crashsystems> gedit is my fav, which means I am rather lame
<crashsystems> nano if I am on the cli
<crashsystems> I do use tones of plugins in gedit though
<AirBender> with a few clicks gedit gets really acceptable
<AirBender> there is a really good pdf manual of Vim in their official website
<AirBender> really useful and well explained
<AirBender> using it you can improve your Vim level pretty fast and take the advantages of it quickly
<crashsystems> vim level? is this some sort of rpg? ;)
<AirBender> lol
<AirBender> Vim knowledge level ?
<crashsystems> you may have a high vim level, but I've been working on my archery and spell casting!
<AirBender> haha lol
<AirBender> the good thing is... you cand have a low level of Vim knowledge, but still feel it's a lot more useful than the other editors
<AirBender> that's my case
<AirBender> especially if you use gvim
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> is any one using usenext?
<crashsystems> nope
<sorush20> how would you configure it to run behind a proxy
<noam> hello, i have a problem with sound in flash
<noam> actually, i have a problem with lack of sound in flash
<bsnider> i'll do my best to help you, prof. chomsky
<noam> and i probably have a problem with lack of sound in amarok as well, unless the "Amarok 1.4 Welcome" file is 14 seconds of noise
<noam> but curiously enough, the shutdown and boot sounds work fine
<noam> bsnider: thank you, but that is not me :)
<bsnider> oh, well then forget it. i only help mit professors
<noam> 14 seconds of silence, i meant
<BWM> well, it's all done. Restarting.
<BWM> also, my background did change - though I don't remember approving that ;)
<BWM> heh,heh,refit.
<reaby> noam: do you have integrated soundcard in your system
<noam> yup
<reaby> did you upgrade this evening intrepid ?
<noam> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<noam> i just installed it on a brand new computer
<reaby> ach.
<noam> :(
<BWM> BTW, why does Ubuntu's channel redirect me to ubuntu-proxy-users when I don't /join manually?
<reaby> noam: and no other sound cards ?
<noam> that sounds bad
<noam> i could acquire some if needed. but what is the problem?
<crdlb> BWM: read the topic of that channel; there is a way you can get in when using mibbit
<noam> oh i forgot to mention - it's kubuntu i installed, not ubuntu
<BWM> I did, lol
<BWM> just wondering why that's nessescary.
<crdlb> abuse
<BWM> ...wow, like bots or something x.x
<reaby> noam: well i don't use kubuntu :( maybe some other knows, for i know sound system in kubuntu differ someway what is used in ubuntu. sorry, i don't have answer for you.
<noam> ah. you thought pulseaudio?
<reaby> yep
<BWM> hmm
<BWM> wifi still isn't working
<BWM> from my internal card.
<reaby> noam: for what i know, kde has it's own libraries for sound
<reaby> noam: what should fix most of the problems
<bsnider> isn't there a #kubuntu+1 channel?
<noam> nope
<BWM> @crashsystems: Still can't access my wireless network with the internal card...
<BWM> and now my external isn't working either -.-
<BWM> with no explanation why.
<crashsystems> @BWM the bug report I saw said that it had ben triaged. This means that people have been assigned to the problem, and it will probably be fixed by the time 8.10 is released.
<crashsystems> afk
<BWM> it seems like I'm getting an error with my other router too now - "error loading '/lib/firmware/zd1211/zd1211_ub
<BWM> it looks like the firmware is gone
<BWM> it's not where it's supposed to be anymore
<BWM> why would that have happened?
<bsnider> make sure the linux-firmware package is installed
<BWM> how?
<bsnider> open synaptic and search for it
<BWM> well, I found the firmware on sourceforge
<BWM> already copied it to my laptop, we'll seeif it works.
<crashsystems> @bwm run "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware"
<BWM> yes it is
<BWM> (I can't, I have no internet, remembeR)
<BWM> XD
<BWM> now I can do that.
<BWM> wait... uhg
<BWM> there we go
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, we got a guy in here having ath9k issues
<danbh_intrepid> really
<BWM> Thaaaat's me.
<danbh_intrepid> what kind?
<BWM> Yep, I'm causing problems :(
<BWM> Doesn't connect. I give it the correct WEP settings, but it throws errors and doesn't connect
<bsnider> not problems, issues
<BWM> lol
<BWM> Yes, we have to be polite about it :P
<bsnider> i wonder if it would work with wicd
<BWM> I've heard of that...
<BWM> huh.
<BWM> dunno.
<danbh_intrepid> mine works even without nm now.  I can use /etc/network/interfaces, which rocks IMHO
<danbh_intrepid> but I think that sheds doubt on wicd working, since that was about the manager having tweaks that worked around driver bugs?
<rww> If I install the Intrepid beta, I'll be able to upgrade to Intrepid final when it comes out using apt-get, right?
<BWM> They keep telling me that, rww, so yes, I think so XD
<danbh_intrepid> rww: for the most part
<bsnider> rww, don't install the beta. it is 3 weeks old now
<bsnider> instlal the daily-live image
<rww> bsnider: link?
<bsnider> google daily-live and follow the second result
<danbh_intrepid> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<danbh_intrepid> :p
<bsnider> didn't know the bot knew about it
<bsnider> apparently the bot knows all
<BWM> I installed wine via sudo apt-get install wine
<BWM> But it's v 1.0.1 when the latest is 1.1.5
<BWM> Can I upgrade or do I need to uninstall/
<rww> excellent, thanks everyone :D
<bsnider> the latest is 1.0.1
<BWM> oh, you mean stable
<danbh_intrepid> BWM: you can upgrade
<BWM> no, I want the dev version - which is actually 1.1.6 now that I check XD
<bsnider> of course
<BWM> danbh_intrepid, are you a dev or something?
<danbh_intrepid> no
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider and I both use the ath9k drivers for wifi, so we chat about that occasionally
<BWM> aah
<BWM> kk.
<BWM> he acted like you were supposed to know :P
<bsnider> BWM, why did you not want to use the macosx again?
<BWM> so I figured you might have had something more to do with ubuntu
<BWM> It wasn't efficient enough for me, and there weren't enough options
<BWM> don't get me wrong, it's awesome
<BWM> but I like being able to make my OS do EXACTLY and WHATEVER I want
<bsnider> efficient?
<BWM> which nither OS X nor windows could do
<BWM> for me
<BWM> it didn't have features which I find useful.
<BWM> linux does - after I configure it XD
<BWM> especially wine
<bsnider> what features did you want?
<BWM> wine for mac, now that'd be something.
<bsnider> there is a wine for mac
<BWM> No customizeable GUI. Keyboards were not that customizeable.
<BWM> THe dock was nice, but not easy to use when I needed to know what exactly was going on
<BWM> and the update system was obnoxious
<BWM> other then that, I liked it
<BWM> but again, lack of compatability and flexibility
<BWM> you get the feeling that Apple has created what they feel is the best possible model, and while it does everything very, very well
<BWM> if you want to change what it does
<BWM> you're in trouble.
<BWM> that said, I do still heart my mac XD
<bsnider> tinkertool lets you screw with a lot of gui settings ont eh macosx
<zyrorl> hi guys
<bsnider> what do you want to run in wine?
<billgoldberg> Hi guys. I'm having a small problem. Ubuntu 8.10 can't seem to mount my digital camera. Ubuntu 8.4 had no problem doing so. An error pops ups saying it's unable to mount it. Any help?
<bsnider> billgoldberg, runt he dmeg command after you see that error message. it should give some indication about what the actual problem is
<billgoldberg> ok
<bsnider> sorry, that was dmesg
<billgoldberg> :p
<bsnider> BWM, what do you want to run in wine?
<BWM> many things
<BWM> brb.
<billgoldberg> dmesg. The last line reads: " usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning". Another line I found that seems related was this: " usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd gvfsd-gphoto2 rqt 33 rq 102 len 0 ret -62" That doesn't mean much too me.
<bsnider> billgoldberg, file a bug report on launchpad, sir
<billgoldberg> ok will do
<BWM> sorry, back.
<BWM> yay, winedev update :P
<BWM> updated* :)
<billgoldberg> Ok, this is the first time I reporting a bug, they need me to specify a package. Should I give  "gvfsd-gphoto2"?
<bsnider> sure. if you make any mistakes, they'll ask you to clarify and so on and so forth
<billgoldberg> ok
<csilk> What kernel version will interpid ship with?
<bsnider> 2.6.27
<csilk> thanks
<Mark_Milliman> Does anyone with an Intel 82801 sound device have problems loading snd-hda-intel?
<bsnider> Mark_Milliman, i've been seeing a lot of those kinds of problems in the past few days, but mine works perfectly
<Mark_Milliman> bsnider, mine worked too until either the kernel image or headers updated a few days ago.
<Mark_Milliman> My old -6 kernel works but not the -7.
<bsnider> headers don't matter unless you're building a new driver into the kernel
<bsnider> file a bug
<Mark_Milliman> I have to build the nVidia drivers into the kernel when it updates
<Mark_Milliman> I have already found three bugs related to it that are still open
<bsnider> i'm sure that's being looked at then
<bsnider> if "themuso" comes in here, he's the one to talk to about it
<Mark_Milliman> I was hoping that someone here knew of a fix for the prolbme
<Mark_Milliman> In all of my times with Ubuntu betas I have never lost major functionality for more than a few hours.
<Mark_Milliman> I haven't had sound for 3 days now
<Mark_Milliman> I guess I should consider myself lucky
<bsnider> it seems unlikely that there would be a fix
<bsnider> definitely boot the older kernel though
<Mark_Milliman> You never know.  It could be a problem that a newer version of ALSA could fix, but it hasn't been posted yet.
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-19
<bsnider> no, no. if it worked in -6 but not -7 it's a regression they'll have to fix. something that was changed in the -7 update
<BWM> YAY
<BWM> wine works!
<BWM> I can play games again! XD
<Mark_Milliman> I'm going to start using the -6 kernel until I see a new kernel or ALSA update
<bsnider> Mark_Milliman, what's the pciid of your sound chip?
<Mark_Milliman> It worked in a prior version of -7 like -7-11 or something like that
<Mark_Milliman> I am on -7-12 now
<Mark_Milliman> ls
<Mark_Milliman> 00:1f.5
<Mark_Milliman> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Mark_Milliman> oops, not good with the keyboard tonight
<bsnider> what platform are you on?
<Mark_Milliman> bsnider, what do you mean platform? i686, 32-bit, ???
<Mark_Milliman> desktop?
<bsnider> build platform. i386 et al.
<Mark_Milliman> bsnider, okay, i686
<Mark_Milliman> Linux Coronado 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 17 22:24:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<reaby> Mark_Milliman: use lspci -nn --> pci-id is the [xxxx:xxxx] number
<Mark_Milliman>  [8086:24c5]
<bsnider> Mark_Milliman, i'm on 64 bit and it is fine here. maybe the problem is specific to i686
<Mark_Milliman> perhaps, I have read where it still works with the rt kernel too
<BWM> hmm
<BWM> text is fuzzy in Elite Forcew
<BWM> like it's not at a high enough resolution
<BWM> any idea why that would be? It's a wine app
<bsnider> Mark_Milliman, our pciids are almost the same
<bsnider> likely using the same drivers
<Mark_Milliman> bsnider, that's not too unusual
<reaby> correct driver for the card is:  intel8x0
<Mark_Milliman> these controllers are used in several machines
<bsnider> here's the build changelog for the new kernel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/2008-October/008957.html
<Mark_Milliman> reaby, so I should try to load the snd-hda-intel8x0 module?
<reaby> Mark_Milliman: try
<bsnider> reaby, where didst you find that info?
<reaby> http://www.calel.org/pci-devices/alsa-device-list.html
<Mark_Milliman> reaby, I don't have that module
<reaby> tho it's a bit old (2007)
<Mark_Milliman> sorry, gents, I have to get going.  Thanks for the pointers though.  I'll continue to watch the forums for others with this issue.  Until then I'll use the -6 kernel.
<reaby> btw how accurate is that lspci first number versus lspci --nn
<bsnider> mine is so new it doesn't appear on the alsa page
<kjetil1001> Where can I find daily builds of intrepid beta CD iso's?? cant find anything newer than 03.10.08
<bsnider> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<bsnider> and that's the bottom line cuz stone cold said so
<chris__> ne one around?
<BWM> Nope.
<chris__> when i try to install nvidia gfx driver it says my xorgconf is invalid :(
<BWM> Nobody here but us potatos.
<BWM> Shhh...
<BWM> potatoes*
<chris__> (i have to load ubuntu in safe gfx mode)
<BWM> I dunno why that'd be, sorry. I don't know anything, really, about Linux XD
<chris__> to be exact it says "Reconfiguring x.org video drivers is no possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid"
<chris__> everyone is gone :(
<chris__> BAH!!! lol i want my 1800x1600 lol
<BWM> If I wanted a colorful terminal, like the one Mint has
<BWM> can that be done?
<chris__> i assume....
<Hobbsee> BWM: sure, if you know how to.
<chris__> Hobbsee, can u help meh?
<Hobbsee> chris__: nope.
<chris__> damn :(
<Hobbsee> apart from removing the file, or something
<chris__> what do i remove?
<chris__> i cant load up regular xorg :(
<zyrorl> does anyone know what the latest nvidia drivers that work properly with compiz are?
<wgrant> chris__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<BWM> I just figured out how XD
<BWM> And decided I like it fine the way it is, though I would appreciate those little tokens of wisdom Mint displays when the terminal starts :P
<aguitel> the last update ctash my system
<chris__> wgrant, nope :(
<chris__> do i need to restart xorg?
<wgrant> chris__: Yes.
<chris__> ok ctrl + alt + backspace good enough?, or full reboot?
<wgrant> chris__: The former.
<chris__> huh?
<chris__> whats the former?
<wgrant> chris__: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<Peddy> My wireless card does not appear in Hardware Drivers. Can someone please help me?
<FFForever> here goes nothing :)
<FFForever> (this is my windows laptop...)
<FFForever> wgrant same thing from the restricted device manager...
<wgrant> FFForever: OK, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.old}
<FFForever> one sec rebooting
<FFForever> ohhh yeah that reminds me half way booting i have to hold down a key till it stops moving the loading bar then it finishes loading...
<FFForever> any idea about that wgrant
<wgrant> There's a bug on that, but I'm no kernel god.
<FFForever> ok when i boot up it says (EE) No devices detected
<wgrant> Gaaarrrggegergergh
<wgrant> That bug.
<FFForever> then it says run in low gfx mode, reconfigure gfx, trouble shoot
<wgrant> Reconfigure.
<FFForever> use default, create new config, use ur bk up (witch i don't think i have....)
<wgrant> FFForever: Try the first.
<FFForever> ... didn't work
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<FFForever> now it says no screens found (when launching x by hand)
<wgrant> Do you have xserver-xorg-video-nv installed?
<wgrant> Try removing nvidia-glx-*
<FFForever> yeah and its the newest version
<FFForever> ok removing
<FFForever> then what?
<FFForever> done
<FFForever> it only removed nvidia-glx-177 though....
<FFForever> wgrant u there?
<wgrant> FFForever: I am, but a bit busy... tried starting X again?
<FFForever> yeah same thing
<FFForever> i understand u guys are busy but i need this laptop working its my school computer :(
<zyrorl> FFForever - downgrade to 173
<FFForever> how?
<zyrorl> system->administration
<zyrorl> hardware drivers
<zyrorl> 177 doesnt work properly in intrepid
<FFForever> zyrorl restricted device manager won't work in safe gfx mode :(
<FFForever> installing 173 via apt :)
<FFForever> zyrorl if i build the kernel by hand will that solve my boot up problem?
<zyrorl> i dunno
<wgrant> FFForever: You are not meant to upgrade a machine to a pre-release if it is a critical one.
<FFForever> wgrant i have no other option...
<wgrant> Why not?
<FFForever> most things i need require the newer version then what apt offers in 8.04... also wifi works in 8.10 but not 8.04....
<wgrant> "need"
<zyrorl> define^
<FFForever> the point is i need wifi reguardless of the os...
<zyrorl> what wireless device you have?
<FFForever> atheros
<FFForever> i tried madwifi and ndiswrapper the hardware manager in 8.04...
<FFForever> anyways gfx is working now (thanks for 173)
<FFForever> when is ibext planned on being released?
<zyrorl> 30th
<zyrorl> i hear?
<FFForever> ok wifi is no longer working :(
<FFForever> i have an AR242x
<FFForever> it says This driver is activated but not currently in use...
<zyrorl> *shrugs*, i have an intel 4965, its got enough problems on its own (like not obtaining dhcp if WMM is enabled), never had an atheros to play with
<FFForever> wmm?
<zyrorl> wireless multimedia extensions..
<zyrorl> i think
<zyrorl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_Multimedia_Extensions
<dredhammer> can someone tell me what the link is for the intrepid ibex beta dvd iso
<bsnider> FFForever, the old madwifi driver is deprecated in intrepid because of the huge kernel jump (from .24 to .27)
<bsnider> use the ath5k driver instead
<FFForever> how do i install it
<bsnider> in other words, remove the linux-restriced-modules package
<FFForever> u just recompiled madwifi-hal version 0.10.5.6
<bsnider> ath5k is in the kernel already. you don't install anything. you take out the conflicting madwifi parts
<FFForever> bsnider no packages found for linux-restricted-modules
<bsnider> search for restricted
<FFForever> how
<wgrant> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.XX-X-something
<bsnider> in synaptic
<bsnider> hey grant, how ya doin'?
<FFForever> there are 4
<FFForever> remove them all?
<bsnider> yes
<bsnider> they're conflicting with the ath5k driver
<FFForever> ok removing
<FFForever> why dont we use ath5k by default?
<bsnider> the only reason they're in there is because you probably upgraded from hardy
<FFForever> well i couldn't get the live cd to install...
<FFForever> couldn't get xorg started at all...
<bsnider> which one?
<FFForever> daily live cd
<bsnider> what was wrong with it?
<FFForever> xorg won't start...
<FFForever> bsnider now what do i do?
<bsnider> do an lsmod and check for loaded modules with "ath" like ath_pci
<bsnider> or wlan
<FFForever> i loaded ath5k by hand
<bsnider> you need to remove them. the command to remove them is sudo modprobe -r modulename
<FFForever> but nothing with ath_pci comes up
<bsnider> if that didn't mkae your wireless work, restart
<FFForever> one moment removing ndiswrapper
<racquad> hi guys! I have ubuntu 8.04 installed on an acer one and I just upgraded to 8.10. the thing is that the video is strange, too slow. to move a window is a pain.
<FFForever> ok rebooting
<bsnider> racquad, what video card is in that thing?
<racquad> intel 945
<FFForever> *prays this works*
<racquad> bsnider, on 8.04 it worked very gently. on 8.10, even a simple scroll on a webpage under firefox is a pain!
<bsnider> racquad, so the performance is significantly worse than hardy?
<racquad> worse. significantly. i don't know why, since this video card is well supported by x.org
<bsnider> racquad, did you upgrade or do a clean install?
<racquad> upgrade
<FFForever> bsnider how do i make it auto load ath5k?
<racquad> dist-upgrade
<wgrant> racquad: dist-upgrade, or through update-manager?
<bsnider> FFForever, that driver will be automatically selected
<racquad> I know it still a beta, but it will be available very soon
<FFForever> nope
<racquad> yes. update-manager -d
<FFForever> i just had to load it by hand again
<wgrant> racquad: OK. Good. Pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.con
<wgrant> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<racquad> just a min
<bsnider> or wipe that file out
<racquad> it has 69 lines long.
<wgrant> !pastebin | racquad
<ubottu> racquad: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bsnider> i was going to tell him to send it inot oblivion
<wgrant> bsnider: Best to check that there's nothing special there first.
<wgrant> Once I look over it I hope to recommend the same thing.
<racquad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/59531/
<bsnider> what the hell is that thing anyway? "acer one"?
<wgrant> racquad: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<racquad> bsnider: a netbook by acer. similar to asus eee pc
<wgrant> There's nothing beneficial in that xorg.conf now.
<wtgee> Hey all, I've been trying to figure out why my authenticate/authorization fails from some screens, any ideas?  Specifically the Hardware Drivers screen is what I am looking at.
<bsnider> oh, that thing
<wgrant> wtgee: What is the precise text of the failure message/
<bsnider> FFForever, did you say you built a custom hal?
<wtgee> wgrant: It just doesn't recognize my password
<FFForever> bsnider yeah but i guess i removed it...
<FFForever> well madwifi-hal
<racquad> wgrant: it has done nothing. just a new file
<wgrant> racquad: It shouldn't do anything visible. Try restarting X now.
<racquad> wgrant: any idea?
<racquad> i will drop irc.
<wgrant> racquad: Good luck.
<racquad> hang on a second
<wtgee> wgrant: So if I try to activate a proprietary driver it gives the me Authenticate popup and that doesn't accept my password.
<wgrant> wtgee: "doesn't accept"? It tells you that your password is incorrect?
<bsnider> FFForever, what does iwconfig yield?
<wtgee> wgrant: But that same Authenticate screen fails from everywhere, Restricted Drivers is just an example.
<FFForever> bsnider it works now :)
<FFForever> i just had to add ath5k to /etc/modules :)
<bsnider> cool
<bsnider> but i think if you have the default hal it will autoload
<bsnider> welcome to open source atheros support
<wtgee> wgrant: It shakes like I entered it wrong.  I don't believe there is actually a message. If I hit cancel or try to many times it is 'You are not authorized to perform this action'
<wgrant> wtgee: What do the implicit policies for com.ubuntu.devicedriver in System->Administration->Authorizations say?
<FFForever> one more thing bsnider do u know how i can fix my boot up problem?, it hangs till i hold any key for a few secs... then after the sliding bar finishes everything works fine
<bsnider> does it say it's doing a fsck or soemthing?
<wgrant> wtgee: Also, ck-list-sessions
<wgrant> bsnider: It's a known kernel bug.
<FFForever> bsnider nothing its before it says anything (when its just moving the bar back and forth before it gets to the actual loading...)
<bsnider> i thought it was already fixed
<wtgee> wgrant: For "Install or remove device drivers" it is Admin Authentication. For all the others in com.ubuntu.devicedriver it is a Yes or No
<FFForever> wgrant wouldn't that be a problem with grub though?
<bsnider> no, not grub
<FFForever> can i install an older kernel?
<bsnider> grub has already handed it off to the kernel at that point
<wtgee> wgrant: what part of ck-list-sessions do you want?
<FFForever> ohhh
<wgrant> wtgee: If there's only one session, just check that active=TRUE.
<wtgee> wgrant: Yes, active is true
<bsnider> FFForever, rc1 is like 5 days away. i'd deal with it until then
<wgrant> wtgee: Try to grant yourself an explicit authorisation to install drivers.
<FFForever> wgrant i am looking at the bug reports i don't see anything like what i am having
<wtgee> wgrant: It pops up the same Authenticate screen and responds the same
<racquad> wgrant: I figured out what's going on!!
<bsnider> FFForever, are you kidding me? it's all over the forums and has been for months
<FFForever> bsnider i am not looking in the forums just the bug reports
<racquad> the thing is: I have a 22" external monitor plugged on my laptop. when I turn my laptop monitor into a secondary display, Ubuntu asks if I want to turn on virtual desktop, because the size of the external and the laptop are different
<bsnider> FFForever, it can be very hard to find bugs on laucnhpad unfortunately
<racquad> when this function (virtual desktop) is enabled, the whole system turn slow
<wtgee> wgrant: I recently signed up for the Ubuntero and in the process generated a new gpg key.  I think this is the first I have encountered the Authenitcate screen since then.
<FFForever> where is the 8.10 forum?
<wtgee> wgrant: I don't know why that would affect my user password though but just letting you know
<bsnider> FFForever,  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=346
<wgrant> wtgee: That can't affect your user password. You're quite sure it's correct?
<wtgee> wgrant: yes, I have entered it a 1000 times.  Very slowly
<wgrant> racquad: i945 has an accelerated size limit of 2048x2048, IIRC.
<wtgee> wgrant: checked caps lock and all that
<racquad> wgrant: I know. i'm using 1650x1050 on the external. but with virtual on, it turns slow. now, I'm not using it and works justs fine
<FFForever> did u guys take out the startup sound?
<wgrant> wtgee: Are there just the usual four @include lines in /etc/pam.d/polkit?
<wgrant> racquad: You should only see the problem if virtual is above 2048x2048.
<racquad> wgrant. it's not above
<wgrant> FFForever: Not deliberately, but there are some bugs with libcanberra/PulseAudio interaction early in the session.
<wgrant> racquad: What is it?
<wtgee> wgrant: I don't know what the usualy is, but yeah, there are 4 lines besides the shebang kind of line
<wtgee> wgrant: 4 @incluce
<wgrant> wtgee: OK, that should be fine.
<wtgee> wgrant: err @include
<bsnider> i think luke already fixed that problem
<racquad> well, as I said, when this function (virtual) is enabled, the video turns slow
<racquad> now, this virtual desktop is disabled. and seems to be fine
<wtgee> wgrant: It has been this way for maybe a day or two, not just from the most recent update.  I was waiting to see if it fixed itself.
<wgrant> racquad: What is the size? I run with one under 2048x2048 fine...
<wgrant> wtgee: I've no clue, sorry. You've rebooted?
<racquad> wgrant: the laptop works on 1024x600. the external, 1650x1050
<FFForever> how come wifi + linux just never works otb?
<wgrant> racquad: I don't particularly care about the screen resolutions. I need the Virtual line in xorg.conf.
<wgrant> FFForever: It does in a lot of cases.
<wgrant> All three laptops here have worked fine for at least 18 months OOTB.
<wtgee> wgrant: Yeah, like I said, it has been a couple of days so I have shutdown and so forth.  I've gotta go so I will check back later.  It doesn't totally interrupt everything but wanted to check if others had seen. I will play around wth it later but thanks for the help.
<dli_> racquad, so, 1650x1650 virtual is enough
<wgrant> (they're all with Intel chips)
<wgrant> dli_: Depends on the direction in which the screens are aligned.
<FFForever> i guess buying the cheapest laptop is not the best idea on earth...
<racquad> 	Virtual	2704 1050
<wgrant> FFForever: Mine was cheap. I just chose one with Intel hardware because I had good experiences with it and the drivers are free.
<wgrant> racquad: There is your problem.
<wgrant> 2704 >> 2048
<dli_> racquad, no, the driver won't do it
<FFForever> btw nice new background pix what is it?, a warewolf that got shot in the jaw?
<racquad> because it sums 1650 with 1024
<wgrant> FFForever: An Ibex...
<wgrant> racquad: Because you have your screens set to next to each other, right.
<FFForever> if you say so... lol
<racquad> wgrant, that's it. now, I have one under the other.
<wgrant> racquad: That should work fine.
<wgrant> racquad: We may have a workaround for this hardware limitation for Jaunty, but maybe not.
<racquad> wgrant: thanks a lot
<racquad> wgrant: that's  a limitation about the hardware or the driver?
<wgrant> racquad: Hardware.
<wgrant> GL surface size limitation, IIRC.
<tayo> hello
<racquad> i see
<bsnider> he could turn off the smaller screen and just use the bigger one
<tayo> testing.. dont mind me :)
<tayo> anyone else here running ATI graphics with the beta?
<FFForever> dark room theme + gmail == weird as ********* lol
<jtisme> how do i mount an internal floppy   /dev/fd0  does not exist
<crashsystems> Wow, it has been years since I've even touched a floppy. I'd expect it to auto mount like a cd or usb drive, but I don't know.
<bsnider> it does automount
<jtisme> no and /dev/fd is a directory with  0 1 2 and 255 links in it
<jtisme> i suspect the kernel code changed and i did not keep up with the chane
<jtisme> change
<jtisme> searched google no luch
<jtisme> luck
<chrisw_> hello
<chrisw_> i have a problem with preseeding a network installation of intrepid which may (?) be a bug
<crashsystems> preseeding?
<chrisw_> i can't find a preseed option to address whether or not the initial user's home directory is encrypted or not
<crashsystems> is home dir encryption a new feature?
<chrisw_> preseeding -- passing installer options over http during a network installation
<chrisw_> yes, i think it's new to this release
<crashsystems> nice. I'm using the whole disk crypto, but that has been there for some time
<chrisw_> (it's actually part of debconfig i think, but i don't understand the finer points yet)
<bsnider> obviously you're using the alternate cd?
<crashsystems> yes
<crashsystems> and an insane passphrase
<bsnider> that issue might be a little bit beyond this chat room
<chrisw_> if preseeding encrypted home isn't possible, i think that's a bug
<bsnider> mgiht as well submit a bug report
<chrisw_> it would prevent an otherwise completely automatic installation
<crashsystems> have you searched launchpad?
<chrisw_> i've googled for a while
<chrisw_> there doesn't seem to be much information specific to intrepid
<crashsystems> I'm not familiar with the automated installation topic
<chrisw_> i also tried slugging through the installation scripts a bit
<chrisw_> i'll submit a bug
 * chrisw_ checks the bug database first
<chrisw_> oh right, that is what launchpad is
<bsnider> if you submit a bug, it will at least precipitate a dialogue between you and whomever packages it
<chrisw_> bug report away
<chrisw_> hmm, apparently a kmitnick is notified of bug reports
<chrisw_> hmm, i don't think i've used epic a handful of times in the last ten years
<chrisw_> i must be developing irc nostolgia
<Kr0ntab> ~sigh~   I love Intrepid.  :-)
<zyrorl> intrepid has come a long way int he last few days
<zyrorl> its been far more stabe
<zyrorl> stable
<zyrorl> i used to get kernel panics few times a day
<BlackGA> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 Beta, and started the Distribution upgrade. Everything went fine with it, until it got the the Cleaning Up stage. It had to remove 2 packages. (linux-headers-2.6.27.4-generic and linux-headers-2.6.27.4) It has sat on removing linux-headers-2.6.27.4 for about 2 hours, and has not done anything. What should I do?
<donjr_KS> I am using Kubuntu intrepid. And I cannot get it to burn an ISO immage to CD. It dosen't even pop up that it's found a blank CD when I put one in.
<smil3y> BlackGA>  wait a minute, you mean you were on 8.04 and did a dist upgrade? or you were on 8.10 and did a dist upgrade?
<BlackGA> I installed a clean 8.10, and then did the dist upgade/
<BlackGA> .*
<smil3y> BlackGA>  uh, no experience with that, you may have hosed it.  you dont dist upgrade if theres nothing to dist upgrade to
<smil3y> BlackGA> what happens when you boot?
<wgrant> smil3y: That's incorrect. dist-upgrade is appropriate here.
<donjr_KS> Any suggestion on how I can get intrepid to recognize my blank CD and allow me to burn an ISO?
<BlackGA> Was told to do so, or else a certain package wouldn't work properly, while trying to run it.
<smil3y> yeah i know, thats why I said "may have" and asked what happens when he boots..... not sure
<smil3y> BlackGA> so what happens when you boot?
<BlackGA> I have not rebooted. I have been waiting for the upgrade to finish up.
<smil3y> BlackGA> you can always reinstall 27.4, im not using it anyway, cant get wireless to work reliably, i use .24
<bertodsera> can anyone point me to a channel where I can get assistance for me to add a layout to X?
<wgrant> bertodsera: "layout"?
<BlackGA> Is it ok to cancel the Upgrade process while it's trying to remove it?
<bertodsera> keyboard layout
<bertodsera> a keyboard for a language that is still missing in the distro
<bertodsera> I can start the translation, but I need a keyboard for that
<smil3y> BlackGA> if it was me i would, i live fixing shit but im not recommending it to you
<smil3y> BlackGA>  your rpobably going to be in for a ton of dependency issues if you do
<unfo> hi all, could you please tell me the entire contents of the file "/etc/issue" on Intrepid
<donjr_KS> no help for burning an ISO?
<wgrant> BlackGA: As long as you're not upgrading from another release, cancelling and retrying should be fine.
<bsnider> unfo, ubuntu intrepid (development branch) \n \l
<smil3y> donjr_KS>  i dont know, havent tried to burn anything, what happens when you insert a blank cd? does it mount?
<donjr_KS> smil3y no, it doesn't show in dolphin at all, no pop up, nothing.  But any other CD reads fine.
<bsnider> unfo, that's the funniest question. you want to know the contents of a file that has one line.
<smil3y> unfo>  this is what I have "Ubuntu intrepid (development branch) \n \l"
<smil3y> donjr_KS>  well, i would test it too, but my dvd drive is busted
<donjr_KS> well crud.
<smil3y> donjr_KS>  you try opening k3b? see if it shows there?
<donjr_KS> smil3y thanks for the reply at least.
<donjr_KS> smil3y not yet, let me find it
<smil3y> Don_Miguel>  try a different cd? maybe not a r/w?
<crashsystems> you could boot from a usb drive
<donjr_KS> these are burnable. I have k3b open now, we'll see if it works out.
<donjr_KS> I don't have a flash drive atm
<crashsystems> ah, ok
<smil3y> donjr_KS>  maybe a bug in dolphin right now,
<BlackGA> Don, does the blank CD show up when you attempt to burn a file with CD/DVD Creator?
<donjr_KS> k3b is working thus far..I tried earlier with cdrecord from console
<larson9999> are there still some kinds to work out with policy kit?  seems every time i install hardy or ibex the unlock is greyed out on at least a few things.
<larson9999> s/kinds/kinks
<smil3y> donjr_KS>  well thats definately odd
<donjr_KS> We'll see if it works out properly, but so far it appears to be.  CD rom just activated and it nows says it's writing to disk.  Thanks a ton for the info, I wasn't sure k3b would do what the console wouldn't thought maybe I was missing something
<crashsystems> Speaking of CD burning, it has always seemed to me that Brasero is rather slow. Has anyone else noticed this?
<unfo> bsnider, smil3y, thanks.
<unfo> all : also : when you log in in text mode (Ctrl+Alt+F1) does Intrepid tell you a web site you can go to for help?  what is the entire line telling you how to get help?
<crashsystems> nope
<BlackGA> How do I cancel the Upgrade process, should I just log off?
<unfo> crashsystems: nope to who?
<crashsystems> you
<crashsystems> it does not tell me of any website when I go to tty1
<unfo> crashsystems: thanks for checking.  but try this:  go to tty1, then *log in*. :)
<unfo> does it mention how to get help?
<unfo> crashsystems: if so, what is the exact wording of the message on how to get help?
<crashsystems> nope. it just states that it is a developmental branch
<unfo> crashsystems: thanks
<crashsystems> yw
<crashsystems> are you looking for help?
<unfo> crashsystems: no, i am filing a bug report "[PATCH] Tell users how to undo accidental Ctrl+Alt+F1 presses by adding a line to /etc/issue"
<dr_willis> heh heh.. accidental.
<dr_willis> :)
<crashsystems> is accidental Ctrl+Alt+F1 a common thing?
<dr_willis> dont forget to mention about .hushlogin to make all the issue messages and stuff go away
<unfo> crashsystems: it happens.
<unfo> dr_willis: what is .hushlogin?
<Hobbsee> crashsystems: wouldn't have thoguht so - ctrl+alt+backspace may be more common..
<dr_willis> It makes for a quiet login. :)
<unfo> Hobbsee: I convinced dstone to disable ctrl+alt+backspace by default in the newest Xorg (coming soon).
<crashsystems> grr, I love ctrl+alt+backspace
<larson9999> for the past few days about every other boot here was met with a constant beeping.  that was nice
<unfo> Hobbsee: accidental ctrl+alt+backspace is alarmingly common
<Hobbsee> unfo: ouch?
<dr_willis> To turn off the banner in Unix, create a special file in your login directory called .hushlogin.
<unfo> Hobbsee: what do you mean "ouch"
<dr_willis> .hushlogin is OLD skool :)
<unfo> dr_willis: why would most people want to turn off the banner?
<larson9999> you can't get rid of ctl+alt_backspace.
<wgrant> That was an interesting decision on daniels' part. I was very surprised when I first saw it.
<bsnider> and how do you restart the x server then?
<dr_willis> unfo,  becuase the banner is useless info for the most part.
<dr_willis> i dont need to see the same banner in each ssh session
<wgrant> bsnider: Gracefully.
<crashsystems> random jokes would be much better
<dr_willis> and dont get me started on prople that put 'fortune' in their .bashrc :)
<larson9999> my son already has muscle memory for ctl+alt+backspace
<larson9999> dr_willis, i put fortune in all my team's .profile at work :)
<dr_willis> I have encounted issues in the past with some of the login output , when scripting remote things.. But thats a bit rare.
 * dr_willis pummles larson9999  with 'fortune | cowsay'
<unfo> lol
<dr_willis> larson9999,  i noticed that the Ubuntu-linux-Mint variant does that by default.. THEN they made a special GUI tool that lets you disable it.. its SOO critial!
<crashsystems> lol, I've never seen fortune!
<wgrant> dr_willis: It does not have Ubuntu in its name.
<dr_willis> wgrant,  i know..
<unfo> OT : How does this sound?  "Ubuntu intrepid (development branch) 8.10 tty1"
<unfo> "This is text mode ttyX. If you got here by pushing Ctrl+Alt+F#, then push Ctrl+Alt+F7 to return to graphics mode. Or see http://help.ubuntu.com/"
<dr_willis> unfo,  actually i think you just need alt-f7 or ctrl-f7 to get back
<bsnider> that's obviously a good idea. disabling ctrl-alt-backspace isn't
<crashsystems> rather, "or see w3m http://help.ubuntu.com"
<Dalem50> Hello :D
<dr_willis> unfo,  ALSO -  if you have more then 1 X session going - it could be F8 of F9 :) or all 3
<larson9999> dr_willis, we just started using unix at work and for some dumb reason they didn't chmod the home areas very smartly so we could edit each other's .profiles.   a made a fake 'automated checker' it simulated a check of resources and said they're home area was too big and automatically deleted files.  scrolling the names one by one as they were being deleted.
<crashsystems> and the user who accidently went to tty1 also has several x sessions
<Dalem50> Wait, you mean by switching between console and GUI?
<larson9999> within a day they fixed that :)
<wgrant> bsnider: I never have to use Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. I always either log out gracefully or convince X to hardlock my machine.
<dr_willis> larson9999,  :) a simple "yes > .bigfile &" in the .bashrc is so amuseing also.... slowlys fills up their quota
<Dalem50> Speaking of which, does anyone know how to install a desktop on Ubuntu Server Edition?
<bsnider> wgrant, you get hard lockups do you? you must be running an ati driver
<dr_willis> Dalem50,  install the ubuntu-desktop package is one way
<Dalem50> Wait, I heard of Xbuntu, how do you install that desktop?
<wgrant> bsnider: No, -intel. Just I hack the drivers and it ends up segfaulting, and segfaulting with Composite on -intel is *bad*.
<wgrant> Dalem50: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> Dalem50,  xubuntu-desktop for xubuntu
<Dalem50> Thanks wgrant :D
<dr_willis> I wonder if the fluxbox/fluxbuntu guys ever made a fluxbuntu-desktop package
<bsnider> wgrant, why would you need to hack an excellent driver like the intel driver?
<zyrorl> intel wireless drivers are far from excellent:(
<wgrant> zyrorl: ipw2200 works excellently for me.
<crashsystems> with 8.10, I can do dual monitors for the first time
<Dalem50> Does anyone know how to get RTL8187B working?
<larson9999> dr_willis, yeah.  the lasting fun part of that is one of the people i played that prank on was an admin.  probably the reason they weren't chmoded in the first place.
<zyrorl> iwl4965 doesnt
<Dalem50> It's a wireless card.
<wgrant> bsnider: I don't. I hack other bits of X and the -synaptics driver.
<bsnider> zyrorl, it's a great driver, assuming you don't want your wifi to work
<wgrant> And -intel occasionally, but not as often.
<zyrorl> bsnider - i guess...
<thompa> Im having one problem. Themes don't stay after reboot
<unfo> crashsystems: re w3m: good idea. fixed.
<Dalem50> thompa: Is this on 8.10?
<bsnider> ThomasD, maybe you don't have write permission to your own home directory
<crashsystems> @unfo honestly, that was a bit of a joke, but if you find it helpful, then that makes me happy
<thompa> Dalem50: yes
<unfo> crashsystems: I think it's a good idea
<Dalem50> thompa: Sorry, I can't really help with that. I didn't try 8.10 out because I figured it wouldn't be very compatible with my computer.
<thompa> Dalem50: I found something on forum while back
<Dalem50> thompa:What's that xD
<thompa> Dalem50: whats your computer
<dli_> scim stops working for me:(
<Dalem50> Thompa: It's a really cheap Toshiba Computer. I forgot the exact model number
<crashsystems> I saw in the release notes for the current kernel that there is now support for ext4, yet I do not see it as an option in gparted
<unfo> crashsystems: just use ext3.  it works fine.
<unfo> :)
<crashsystems> I'm using reiserfs currently
<thompa> Dalem50: well its working fine here on a few systems all laptops
<zyrorl> i used reiser until recently when i couldn't recover my partition:(
<crashsystems> but doesn't ext4 have better performance?
<Dalem50> tompa: Mine has a X1200 ATI graphics card. I don't think highly on compatibility, but I have faith :D
<thompa> but the theme issue I cant figure out. could it be compiz?
<Dalem50> thompa: Not likely
<thompa> Dalem50: I had a problem with ati also
<Dalem50> Thompa: Unless you're running Compiz
<Dalem50> Thompa: Try turning Compiz off and changing the theme.
<thompa> Dalem50: well i am. I mean maybe cause ots updated so much.. compiz
<steve_> crashsystems>  is reiser even maintained anymore?
<thompa> Dalem50: good idea
<Dalem50> Thompa: I think you'd have to do some experimenting with your case.
<crashsystems> I also see reiser4 as an option, but it is grayed out
<crashsystems> @steve_ it is
<crashsystems> there is talk of changing it's name
<steve_> crashsystems>  yeah., thats probably a good idea
<crashsystems> mkfs.ext4 currently exists on my system though
<crashsystems> but mkfs.reiserfs4 does not
<crashsystems> this is rather strange
<bsnider> that filfesystem is notoriously unstable
<thompa> darklooks theme has changed i think . now blue highlights
<nathan_> Does any one know if 8.10 includes the latest Atheros 9k drivers release?
<bsnider> much like its creator
<crashsystems> what, reiserfs?
<crashsystems> I've got it on my encrypted hd currently
<bsnider> no, the 4th version of it
<thompa> anyone know what the deafualt theme is supposed to be
<crashsystems> ah, that might explain it
<nathan_> included in the latest kernel I mean
<crashsystems> perhaps we could have a file system war in here...
<bsnider> xfs is currently the best
<thompa> nathan_: I had  manually install them
<bsnider> btrfs will eventually be
<crashsystems> @bsnider what makes you think that? also, would it go well inside encrypted lvm?
<thompa> thompa: madwifi that is
<crashsystems> (reffering to xfs)
<nathan_> right I've looked into mad wifi and will probably go that route
<bsnider> it's fast and efficient. it uses extents
<nathan_> but was hoping to have a lazy way out... :)
<wgrant> bsnider: And one would be crazy to run it without a UPS, in general...
<crashsystems> I'm on a laptop
<bsnider> if you say so , sir
<unfo> bsnider, smil3y, dr_willis, crashsystems, and everyone else who helped, thanks.
<unfo> I have now filed bug 285734 thanks to your advice.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285734 in base-files "[PATCH] Tell users how to undo accidental Ctrl+Alt+F1 presses in /etc/issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285734
<nathan_> thompa: did you run into much trouble?
<bsnider> that's great. now talk them back into using ctrl-alt-backspace, if you please
<dli_> how to activate scim? seems to be broken by upgrade
<nathan_> is ubottu a real person?  Sounds kinda A.I.
<crashsystems> it is a bot
<crashsystems> a very nice, friendly and helpful bot
<nathan_> explains bot in the name huh.
<nathan_> thanks new to chat (if you couldn't tell)
<crashsystems> what does everyone think of the new private directory feature?
<nathan_> Hope I don't get "boo"ed out of here but does Ibex still include wubi?
<dr_willis> I hope not. :)
<crashsystems> I like wubi. its great for noobs
<nathan_> hey, I resemble that remark.
<pwnguin> my first linux install resembled wubi in 1998
<crashsystems> what do you mean pwnguin?
<pwnguin> wubi installs to an existing windows filesystem
<crashsystems> yep
<bsnider> wubi has been improved. now, it not only destroys your windows installation. it now prevents you from ever installing windows on that machine again. sort of like salting the earth.
<crashsystems> why do you say it destroys windows?
<pwnguin> in 98 someone showed me a linux distro based on zipslack
<dr_willis> Salted earth.... Drooooolllll...
<wgrant> crashsystems: Because he's wrong.
<nathan_> I havn't had any trouble with it in 8.04
<pwnguin> you could load up all your favorite slackware programs without reformatting window
<pwnguin> just linload into a umbdos setup
<pwnguin> unfortunately, in 98 i had dial-up, and linux liked modems even less than it does now
<crashsystems> I don't even know if my laptop has a modem
<dr_willis> Most do.
<crashsystems> yep, it does
<pwnguin> i know mine does. wired into the sound card
<dr_willis> I imagine tht will change here in the next few years.. so they can save a few $$$
<bsnider> that's what i wish wubi did.
<nathan_> got one.. never use it.
<crashsystems> is there any useful applications of a modem other than dialup?
<nathan_> mmm security systems.
<pwnguin> you don't nessecarily need the phone system
<nathan_> I use one to dial into and modify security and fire alarm programming
<crashsystems> hmm, that sounds like it could be fun
<pwnguin> you could perhaps use it to connect to other computers without "dialing"
<nathan_> depends on the reason I guess.
<crashsystems> :D
<pwnguin> oh
<pwnguin> faxes
<pwnguin> and
<pwnguin> the amusing pizza programs
<nathan_> customer hasn't paid bill being a jerk...
<nathan_> Usually just adding/ removing users, devices etc.  everyday stuff
<pwnguin> http://www.beigerecords.com/cory/pizza_party/
<nathan_> but I'm getting a little outside topic...
<pwnguin> that one is internet based though
<pwnguin> there used to be some that were direct dial
<crashsystems> I've seen that one before
<pwnguin> i used to use a modem to connect to the public library
<pwnguin> check out books
<pwnguin> reserve em etc
<nathan_> sounds "war games" era.
<pwnguin> 94/95
<nathan_> I was muddling my way through junior year.
<secret901> I'm running a Dell laptop with volume controls but they seem to work in Gnome
<pwnguin> secret901: um, good?
<wgrant> pwnguin: I presume my laptop's hardware to be broken, TYVM.
<secret901> pwnguin: I mean they don't work
<secret901> pwnguin: when I press the buttons the volume thing seem to show to be going up or down but in fact the volume stays the same.
<pwnguin> ah, then it's controlling the wrong thing
<pwnguin> ive no idea how to fix that
<nathan_> have you checked alsa mixer?
<secret901> nathan_: how do I check that?
<pwnguin> bring up a terminal
<nathan_> you should be able to enter "alsa-mixer" in terminal
<pwnguin> type in alsamixer
<pwnguin> no hyphen
<nathan_> Oops yeah what pwnguin said
<pwnguin> is alsamixer any different than the gnome-audio thing?
<nathan_> mmm... I think so.
<dr_willis> controlls the same things but different look/feel
<dr_willis> But the gnome thing MAY be doing Pulse AUdio
<dr_willis> Not sure about that... I just remberd Pulse. heh.
<pwnguin> if its really controlling the same thing then i'd just skip suggesting alsamixer
<nathan_> I had trouble with an acer laptop a year or two ago and found that all I needed to do was adjust "main" setting In alsamixer
<dr_willis> ive noticed some of the alsamixer tools have different sliders/controlls for someof my machines
<dr_willis> and ive seen a few cases where gnome mixer had voulme up.. but it was actuallymuted.. alsamixer was able to unmute things
<secret9011> My volume control buttons stopped working in Gnome even though the volume control in the applet panel still works.  When I press on the buttons they act as if it's working but the volume doesn't change.
<nathan_> right. when I first opened it up it was muted. then after I unmuted  it I still had to turn it up, because if it was set to a medium range no matter what I set the audio settings to it wouldn't go past a certain volume.
<bigfox> That audio problem happened to me.  The default audio device and the mixer device got changed to another audio device I had connected.
<secret9011> bigfox: how did you fix it?
<bigfox> In System -> Preferences -> Sound  correct the default mixer device.
<bigfox> Thats what worked for me.  During the update it set my mixer device to my USB microphone.
<chris__> how can i edit the dark room theme?
<Volkodav> anybody installed on a new Mac book Pro just got out? I wonder about drivers for NVIDIA GeForce 9400M +
<secret9011> bigfox: thanks, that seemed to work
<bigfox> Glad to help.
<secret9011> anyone have zsnes installed and have trouble running it in Ibex?
<wgrant> secret9011: Bug #250425?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250425 in zsnes "zsnes crashes with buffer overflow on startup" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250425
<secret9011> wgrant: thanks, guess I'll have to wait for a fix then
<Volkodav> is there a FF 3.1 beta for 64 bit ?
<crashsystems> @Volkodav I searched for one, but could not find it. I do not think so.
<Volkodav> yeah
<Volkodav> that's what I figured too
<crashsystems> I wish 3.1 was going to be included in intrepid
<Volkodav> well it's to much beta I think but I do not see no reason why not to include
<Volkodav> it is faster
<Volkodav> I tried it in Mac
<crashsystems> I'm a little upset about the geod extension not working with linux though
<crashsystems> geode*
<chris__> how does cxmb work?
<chris__> it just flashes the files for me?
<hyperair> does anybody here have an intel 965 GPU? if so, can someone run "glxinfo | grep MAX_TEXTURE" and tell me the output?
<hyperair> sorry i meant "glxinfo -l | grep GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE"
<TychoQuad> Hi, I'm having a really strange and annoying problem. My computer is randomly restarting all the time. there appears to be no correlation between when it happens and what I am doing. I have run every hardware test i can think of, I can reproduce it on hardy fully updated and ibex (livecd included). i haven't been able to reproduce on windows, hardy live cd or without running a window manager
<TychoQuad> oh, and nothing is showing up in the logs
<Polygon89> hi, i cannot install the pacakge g77, it keeps saying it has no installation candidate, can anyone help me?
<wgrant> Polygon89: Use gfortran instead.
<wgrant> g77 is dead
<Polygon89> is it the same package? im being told to install it to compile a certain program
<Polygon89> (g77)
<wgrant> Using gfortran is your best bet.
<wgrant> It might not work, however.
<wgrant> g77 is really old and it finally got killed in Intrepid.
<Polygon89> ok
<Polygon89> ill try it without it
<TychoQuad> okay, I may have narrowed my problem down to a component of Gnome, possibly nautilus
<hyperair> TychoQuad: i don't think nautilus can restart your system. by restarting what dyou mean? dump you back in the login screen, or a similar effect to hitting the restart button?
<TychoQuad> restart button. and i agree, but it's one of the only thing running in every case
<hyperair> hmmm
<TychoQuad> I installed and am currently running kubuntu on top so far without incident. I previously tried icewm which used nautilus for the file manager and it happened there too
<hyperair> huh
<hyperair> that's very strange
<hyperair> what's your version of nautilus?
<TychoQuad> whatever one is in ibex right now
<TychoQuad> but it also happened with the one that is in the most up to date version of hardy
<Polygon89> wgrant, the program seemed to of compiled fine without g77. thanks =)
<hyperair> TychoQuad: i don't know the version on hardy
<hyperair> TychoQuad: apt-cache policy nautilus
<wgrant> Polygon89: Excellent.
<Polygon89> wgrant, i think ive seen your name on the forums as a ubuntu dev...where would be the best place to go for help on how to do a kernel bisect? i apparantly need to do one to figure out which revision totally borked support for a specific laptop chipset but i have no idea how to do one
<TychoQuad> i'm not currently running hardy, i upgraded to ibex to hopefully fix the problem.
<wgrant> Polygon89: I may be an Ubuntu dev, but that doesn't mean I know *everything*. The kernel is one of my deliberate blind patches.
<TychoQuad> the version in ibex is 1:2.24.0-0ubuntu2
<Polygon89> wgrant, you mean ubuntu devs arnt gods? you just destroyed my perception on life itself. Lol, ok ill ask around
<drakeman> f
<wgrant> Polygon89: Haha. Good luck.
<drakeman> hello, people, hey, just want to say hello to all, recently i installed my ubuntu, so far is great! i love it! i tried mandriva and fedora, but now i feel more comfortable with ubuntu
<wgrant> drakeman: That's great to hear! We do our best to make the experience excellent.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: oh dear.  you're noticed on the forums.
<drakeman> you welcome wgrant, im newbie, but every distro i tried before was redhat based, but i think i feel better with debian based
<drakeman> hehe
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I've only a little over half of your post count, IIRC.
<drakeman> dont know why, but i feel better, this is my third day with ubuntu..
<Hobbsee> wgrant: that's scary..
<edgy> isn't ubuntu final coming in the coming days? how come it's still beta? when would we have the RC's?
<wgrant> edgy: Ubuntu 8.10 will be released on 2008/10/30.
<wgrant> Ubuntu 8.10 Release Candidate will be released on 2008/10/23, I believe.
<Sebastian> Still only 11 days before final.
<edgy> my main issue now is I have to applets for network connection one coming from kde and the other from gnome and the one from gnome prevents the one from kde from working, is it only me?
<edgy> s/to/two
<TychoQuad> anyone have any idea why nautilus could be resetting my computer?
<wgrant> TychoQuad: Due to a kernel bug.
<Polygon89> hmm. one more thing befor ei head off to bed, where did the suspend and hibernate buttons go?
<TychoQuad> really? any idea if it's going to be fixed any time soon?
<wgrant> TychoQuad: I didn't know it existed until you mentioned it.
<wgrant> But if something is causing your computer to reset, it's very probably somebody pushing the reset button, Alt+SysRq+B, or a kernel bug.
<TychoQuad> okay, i don't really like the idea of running kde forever, any way i could work around this?
<allup> how can i downgrade back to hardy?
<wgrant> allup: You cannot, unless you reinstall.
<allup> :(
<wgrant> allup: Why do you wish to?
<wgrant> We go stable in 11 days.
<allup> this isn't working
<allup> it have freeze now 3 times
<Hobbsee> it sits on the couch all day, yes.
<Hobbsee> bad release.
<allup> leafes keyboard light flashing and nothing happens on screen
<allup> then i have to shut down my computer and then next time i come i have to restart it before i can use kubuntu :P
<wgrant> allup: That would be a kernel panic. Have you tried to boot an older kenrel?
<allup> wgrand dunno even how to do that
<wgrant> allup: You should have a kernel named like 2.6.24 in your boot menu, if you've upgraded from hardy.
<TychoQuad> wgrant, i tried that as well, no luck
<allup> no theres only inderpid 4 times and xp professional
<allup> oh and memtest
<allup> :P
<Polygon89> hi, how do i suspend or hibernate ubuntu? im not seeing the entries in the new little quit button applet
<wgrant> Polygon89: Do you see them in System->Preferences->Shutdown...?
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> s/Preferences->//
<allup> how can i down grade kde 4 back to what it was before?
<Hobbsee> you can't.
<Polygon89> i dont see shutdown in system> prefs>
<allup> is there anything i can do to get this work?!?
<Hobbsee> Polygon89: System->Shutdown
<Polygon89> i do see it in system> shutdown. there we go..
<Polygon89> why is it not in the new quit button applet?
<allup> how can i down load opera or firefox whit out going any where whit konquerror
<TychoQuad> synaptic
<allup> any way from terminal?
<TychoQuad> sudo apt-get install firefox
<drakeman> Hey another think i love of ubuntu is that there is a lot of help in internet, thats a good think for the newbies like me!
<wgrant> Polygon89: It's not there because it's probably failing to interact properly with gdm. It's there for me sometimes but not others.
<allup> tychoQuad: from what i see in terminal id say that this is trying to install gnome more then firefox!...
<Polygon89> wgrant, hmm. im tired, ill go hunt down to see if there is a bug report for this already. thanks again, goodnight
<drakeman> Hey, little dumb question, hehee, when i use the command, wget, for example if i put wget www.google.com from command line, i got a message like html file saved, but i dont know the location of the saved html?
<wgrant> drakeman: You'll see line like 2008-10-19 18:27:56 (982 KB/s) - `index.html' saved [5644]
<wgrant> 'index.html' is the file.
<drakeman> yes, i know, but it saves the file
<drakeman> but where?
<TychoQuad> allup, firefox requires some gnome components
<drakeman> where is the location of the downloade file, indexhtml saved, but where?
<drakeman> any folder?
<drakeman> specific folder?
<wgrant> drakeman: The current directory.
<allup> :P  how can i remove kde 4 and install gnome?
<wgrant> allup: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wgrant> !gnome-only
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-only
<drakeman> ok, thanks!
<wgrant> !gnomeonly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomeonly
<drakeman> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> Grr.
<wgrant> It's here somewhere.
<wgrant> !removekde | allup
<ubottu> allup: Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<allup> iam quite new where ans what is debfoster?
<allup> *and
<wgrant> It's a package.
<wgrant> You don't actually need to remove KDE4...
<allup> but wouldn't it eate memory  if its under gnome?
<wgrant> Only if it's running.
<wgrant> Which it won't be, if you start GNOME instead.
<allup> but i would liketo remove it fully so that it's impossible that it would start runnig unless i reinstall il
<allup> *it
<TychoQuad> can dolphin work as gnome's desktop?
<allup> how can i made my kubuntu to ubuntu whit out burning ubuntu on disc?
<crdlb> TychoQuad: afaik, dolphin doesn't provide a desktop, but you could use it as a file manager
<crdlb> not sure why you'd want to though; nautilus and dolphin are rather similar ...
<TychoQuad> yes, but nautilus is killing my computer, so i need to replace it
<drakeman> i hate nautilus
<drakeman> hehe
<allup> hmm do you think  apt-get install ubuntu could work?
<crdlb> TychoQuad: how did you determine that nautilus is 'killing' your computer?
<crdlb> allup: ubuntu-desktop
<tdawgedogg> how do i update from 8.04 to 8.10 beta...it says push alt+f2 which brings up run application then type update-manager-d but its not working
<allup> crdlb: does it install ubuntu so well that when i start up there reads ubuntu instead of kubuntu?
<TychoQuad> crdlb, because after much trial and error, i have discovered that my computer will reset itself after a random interval if nautilus is running
<crdlb> allup: iirc, it will ask if you want to change the bootsplash
<crdlb> or maybe it does it automatically; in any case, it's definitely possible to do
<allup> ok i'll give it a try
<crdlb> tdawgedogg: did you omit the space before '-d' when you ran it? it should be 'update-manager -d'
<allup> does it remove kubuntus papages and  recover them whit ubuntus?
<tdawgedogg> crdld: yeah i did
<allup> appereantly it only adds more stuff here and removes nothing
<crdlb> allup: nothing will be uninstalled, but unless you are very low on HDD space, that doesn't matter
<tdawgedogg> hey if im upgrading to the beta right now....as soon as a stable release comes out will the packages to fix it come up on the update manager?
<allup> crdlb: i want that every thing will be unsinstalled asnd it would be like installing ubuntu on kubuntu same time as removing kububntu  fully
<crdlb> !final | tdawgedogg
<ubottu> tdawgedogg: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<crdlb> (you will be kept up to date)
<tdawgedogg> so whats the whole deal with the release of it...the stable version...are they just changing the files in the iso so there all stable
<tdawgedogg> as long as i keep up to date with all the updates then im good?
<drakeman> hey , thanks for all people! good night! Thanks to all to make part of this great community and your great inconditional support!!!!! Thanks to promote a good M$ alternative..... mm not a good a better alternative.... like i said before, my third day with ubuntu and i didnt miss Vist@ hehehehe
<drakeman> good night guys!
<allup> hey would it work if i write sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and version number of hardy ? to get this downgrade back to hardy?
<crdlb> tdawgedogg: only packages that are actually changed will be updated
<drakeman> thanks for all wgrant!
<crdlb> allup: that is completely unsupported, and probably wouldn't work without lots of manual effort
<allup> crdlb: :P
<allup> how can i uninstall kde 4 and leafe whit only terminal so i could  install ubuntu whit all its pagages so that for example default browser would be firefox and not konquerror
<crdlb> ...
<crdlb> if you boot into the gnome session, it will _not_ matter whether kde is installed
<allup> but its therre! isn't it! and if its on my hard disc it will take some memory to keep it there! and i don't want that theres some kde that i will never use stored for nothing!
<wgrant> allup: Try GNOME for a while and work out if you like it first.
<wgrant> If you do want to move permanently, there are ways to remove KDE.
<allup> how?
<wgrant> Remove some KDE libs and watch everything cascade. And then work out what is autoremovable.
<allup> ...understanded les then half :P
<wgrant> Then don't bother. It's only a few hundred megabytes, and you can always remove it later when you're more skilled and running out of space.
<allup> ...iam runnig out of space right now!
<allup> i don't have even 500mb room lefth
<wgrant> Ah. That's one small partition.
<crdlb> wow, what size is the hard drive?
<wgrant> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, apt-get autoremove, I guess.
<allup> ty
 * crdlb hopes that doesn't remove too much ...
<wgrant> crdlb: You can never remove too much KDE.
<allup> :D
<crdlb> wgrant: I mean, what prevents that from removing X, etc?
<wgrant> crdlb: Probably nothing.
<allup> this says it removes 1 file and will release 49.6kb room :P
<allup> i think kde should be bigger ?
<crdlb> heh, that's just kubuntu-desktop
<tab_shift> allup: apt-get remove kde
<wgrant> allup: That's why I advised 'apt-get autoremove' afterwards.
<crdlb> which is only a metapackage, which means it exists only to depend on the real kde packages
<allup> ok..so wich one i do?
<tab_shift> allup: apt-get remove kde
<wgrant> tab_shift: That's just an even smaller metapackage.
<tab_shift> allup: apt-get remove kde4
<crdlb> ...
<wgrant> And that's a non-existent package.
<wgrant> Even better.
<tab_shift> allup: apt-get remove kde3
<crdlb> now you're just guessing
<wgrant> apt-get remove tab_shift
<allup> some one tell me  sost  write in termina (command) plz!
<tab_shift> yeah .. pretty much
<wgrant> allup: apt-get autoremove
<tab_shift> apt-cache search kde
<wgrant> I invoke my Ubuntu developer superpowers and win.
<allup> wgrant: you won! :D
<allup> well ..... now i think it didn't work
<allup> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tab_shift> allup: do apt-cache search kde
<tab_shift> allup: then remove tha packages that show up as installed
<wgrant> allup: Did you remove kubuntu-desktop first?
<allup> no? should i?
<wgrant> allup: Yes. It won't work otherwise.
<allup> ok
<allup> after that can i still use konversation?
<allup> i don't think i  can get ubuntu on whit out help :P
<wgrant> allup: No, you won't be able to.
<allup> daam....
<wgrant> Why do you have so little disk space?
<allup> what commands i need?
<allup> well my windows takes  so much for games and stuff :P
<wgrant> allup: After you apt-get autoremove, just 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<allup> wow nearly 10GB flight simulator 3 GB
<allup> ok
<allup> wgrant: didn't work nothing have changed
<freaky_t> Sysinfo for 'loopy': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running KDE 4.1.2 (KDE 4.1.2), CPU: Intel(R)Core2QuadCPUQ6600@2.40GHz at 1603 MHz (4788 bogomips), HD: 91/611GB, RAM: 1106/3038MB, 158 proc's, 14.10min up
<freaky_t> :D
<wgrant> allup: You removed kubuntu-desktop, then autoremoved?/
<wgrant> win 10
<wgrant> Dan.
<allup> yes
<wgrant> Gaah.
<wgrant> I screwd my kbord drivers.
<allup> :P
<wgrant> Ehem. Let's try that again.
<TychoQuad> wgrant, will ibex work ok with hardy's original kernel?
<allup> i go eate i'll be back soon
<tab_shift> allup: how much space do you want to free up?
<wgrant> TychoQuad: Yes.
<wgrant> TychoQuad: Except for nvidia/ati proprietary drivers, of course.
<maek0> is the Ibex shipping with the 2.6.27 Linux Kernel ??
<wgrant> maek0: Yes.
<TychoQuad> it's okay, they're not too friendly in ibex anyway
<TychoQuad> the config panel always crashes whenever i tell it to save my settings for dual monitors
<maek0> wgrant, thanks ... Im just reading a great article on the 2.6.27 Linux Kernel ... I suggest everyone reads it  http://blogs.computerworld.com/the_five_best_things_in_linux_2_6_27
<allup> iam back
<wgrant> TychoQuad: They're not too friendly anywhere.
<allup> can you be too friendly?
<wgrant> I'm sure I can manage it.
<allup> any way i thik i install xubuntu i have in disc i should work better then kubuntu
<TychoQuad> wgrant, where could i find hardy's release kernel? it doesn't appear to be in synaptic
<allup> i'll be back after that :P
<tab_shift> allup: if you have less disk space, start install with debian business card iso, and install only the packages you need
<allup> i have 8GB space after formatign kubuntu it should be enought
<wgrant> tab_shift: Debian is not the solution.
<wgrant> TychoQuad: You'll need to grab it from Launchpad, most likely.
<tab_shift> ubuntu install should only take 4.5Gb max, what diod you do ?
<allup> :D install kubuntu :P
<allup> and it crash in midle of installation :D
<tab_shift> allup: partition details ?
<allup> dunno even how i get it crash :P
<allup> ?
<allup> well iam going to install now see you gues later
<tab_shift> allup: something is wrong in how you installed the OS,
<allup> ?
<tab_shift> allup: exactly, without more info this issue will forever remaina mystery to us
<elmargol> maek0: ? basically 2.6.27 has nothing new
<tab_shift> allup: please practice ubuntu install process within vmware or something, before doing a real install to learn all the options available
<allup> everything crases in my hands it's not new and i didn't do anything when it did  i was sot selecting  my hmm dunno the word time zone? and i goed to eate i comed back and nothing moved i couldn't choose anything and  after while it telled its not responsing :P and  that i should terminate it :P
<allup> i have installed xubuntu before it worked fine :D
<tab_shift> allup: goodluck then
<allup> thankx
<elmargol> maek0: the only 2 big changes since hardy for me are. dkms and faster wlan connectivity
<TychoQuad> sorry to be a pain wgrant, but i'm having trouble finding what i want on launchpad. can you point out the hardy kernel for me?
<wgrant> TychoQuad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux might be useful.
<wgrant> You need linux-image, probably linux-ubuntu-modules, maybe linux-restricted-modules.
<TychoQuad> okay, going from source to usable, screw that. can i remove nautilus without breaking ibex's ubuntu-desktop?
<wgrant> TychoQuad: Are you quite sure it's nautilus?
<wgrant> TychoQuad: It's probably a better idea to get the bug fixed...
<maek0> elmargol, oh okay ... I suppose theres a few bug fixes that would be good
<TychoQuad> i agree, if we can do that, i will be immensely happy, but since i have no way of narrowing this down furthur, it's not going to be fixed via any report i make
<vertisvas> hello, I have a quick question. I have tried the rtl8187.ko driver for a 8189 usb wireless device, and it works fine but it only allows me access to channels 1-10, is there a way to override domains on wireless drivers? or a global way to set domains?
<maek0> Does DKMS mean that when there is a kernel update it wont break my graphics drivers and virtualbox install ??
<wgrant> maek0: Yes.
<maek0> wgrant, omg thats a nice feature !!
<maek0> it would make it much easier for the ubuntu kernel devs to issue kernel level security updates
<TychoQuad> wgrant, I'm just about to put pcman file manager in place of nautilus, if it doesn't crash, then we shall have our evidence
<TychoQuad> man kde is ugly... i can't wait to get rid of it
<tab_shift> TychoQuad: could you post that in #kde , we are too tired to flame you ;-)
<maek0> so what are ppl here going to do ... wipe their drives and install the Ibex clean or upgrade from Hardy ??
<maek0> ... when the Ibex comes out
<TychoQuad> right now i'm tempted to go back to hardy and turn off all updates
 * wgrant upgraded 5 months ago.
<vertisvas> I prefer clean install so I backup important home stuff and install from scratch
<toomai> hi all
<toomai> anyone got a lenovo thinpad x200 with x4500 graphics running with intrepid (or hardy)? It runs, but it looks a tad blurry (its only 1024x768, could be better)
<elmargol> TychoQuad: hardy is a LTS. so why not keep using it if you like it.
<TychoQuad> because the crash happens there too when fully updated
<TychoQuad> believe me, i would like nothing better than to have this issue resolved, but so far, all I've had is "it can't be nautilus" and "must be a hardware problem" more recently i have better help, but still nothing that would allow me to even approach solving this issue
<vertisvas> does anyone know anything about setting wireless domains in ubuntu? like a global variable somewhere?
<puremichael> Hi! Since intrepid most of my location entries start totem instead of nautilus - can i change that behavior ?
<malnilion> I'm having issues with switching to a guest user.  I click Guest Session from the fast-user-switching applet and the screen goes white as if it were opening a new X session or something and then it flashes back to the lock screen asking for my password to get back into my user session
<elmargol> TychoQuad: do you have a bugreport about it? I did not follow the problem
<vertisvas> night
<TychoQuad> no, i haven't nailed down enough to file a bug report. what happens is: my computer will randomly restart as if i hit the reset switch. it has nothing to do with whatever i'm doing, i can reproduce it in a fully up to date hardy, icewm running nautilus and the latest ibex (including the ibex livecd) i haven't been able to reproduce it in windows, hardy live cd, kubuntu ibex or icewm running pcmanfm
<elmargol> TychoQuad: are you using nvidia or ati closed source drivers?
<elmargol> TychoQuad: do you use composite?
<toomai> anyone got a lenovo thinpad x200 with x4500 graphics running with intrepid (or hardy)? It runs, but it looks a tad blurry (its only 1024x768, could be better)
<TychoQuad> i have reproduced the crash with both of those switched off
<elmargol> TychoQuad: if you ask me it is hardware related. if it is software related the system hangs and does not reboot
<elmargol> maybe overheating
<TychoQuad> i've been over this. if it was hardware related, i would be able to reproduce it in windows. i've been able to run for days in windows without a problem running any 3d software i like. i can't last 5 minutes in ibex and my temperature monitors in both operating systems show no overheating
<elmargol> TychoQuad: My nvidia GPU crashes if i use linux. works perfect under windows.
<malnilion> Ah, disregard my problem, I figured it out :D
<TychoQuad> does it still crash if you don't run the nvidia drivers?
<malnilion> I had previously created a "guest" user account on my laptop that was interfering with the creation of the guest session
<elmargol> TychoQuad: no the problem is related to the nividia powermixer. somehow the driver clocks the memory wrong
<elmargol> TychoQuad: i have clocked the GPU and memory to 100mhz now... no crash for 2 days
<elmargol> + the GPU is about 10°C cooler and the battery lasts longer :D
<TychoQuad> so your problem does still happen when you don't run nvidia's drivers?
<elmargol> TychoQuad: well if I manually clock the GPU and use the free drivers the GPU crashes too
<elmargol> If i just use the free drivers it works just perfekt.
<elmargol> In order to save power and to use the fan less. Nvidia clocks the GPU down. and there has to be a bug
<TychoQuad> please just answer the question. if you have no driver configured, and the graphics card is displaying with the kernel's built in basic display driver, can you reproduce the crash?
<elmargol> TychoQuad: you mean nv or vesa?
<TychoQuad> vesa
<elmargol> TychoQuad: vesa works fine
<TychoQuad> right, well I'm saying i can reproduce the crash in vesa
<TychoQuad> and there goes my nautilus theory
<daveyboy> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<dns53> i can't seem to manually change my network settings with network manager as that device's config is read only this is a usbnetworking device produced by a neo freerunner, any ideas where i should file the bug? is it network manager or something deeper like udev that is at fault?
<emilien_> hello!
<emilien_> need little help sorting out sound driver
<emilien_> made a thread at ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5988871
<emilien_> no one aswered though someone could have a look =)
<freaky_t> where can i file a kubuntu bug in launchpad?
<freaky_t> kdevelop can't compile programs
<Le-Chuck_ITA> freaky_t: report in the source package of kdevelop
<cypherdelic> Anyone now anthing more than I about the current gamepad bugs? :) please tell me that, thanks.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if you google for kdevelop launchpad bug chances are that you'll find some :)
<cypherdelic> Gamepads still dont work in games.
<freaky_t> i can't find a link where i can report a bug for kdevelop
<freaky_t> i see some kdevelop bugs listed now
<freaky_t> ok i filed a bug report :D
<MTeck> An installation step failed - "Select and install software"
<MTeck> in the current alternate cd
<MTeck> any ideas what's causing that? do I NEED to to have internet access on the system?
<tdi_k> hi! I've got a strange problem - ubuntu tries to mount my fat32 USB Stick as UDF or ISO. Does it both with gnome and kde4.
<tdi_k> The stick has one partition formated with mkfs.vfat
<tdi_k> and works normally on 8.04.1 with kde3 ... Ideas how I can make intrepid mount the disk automaticaly ? "mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt" works, so it's kind of system issue
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/284951 - Any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284951 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Intrepid: Gamepad "Saitek P580" not working in games, buttons not detected." [Undecided,New]
<methril|laptop> someone up
<Nhorning> Hey
<Nhorning> Anybody know how I configure my Logout menu?
<cypherdelic> Anyone familar with xserver-xorg-input-evdev or-joystick detecting gamepads?
<larson9999> youtube works here but hulu doesn't :(
<shirish> hi all, just updated and ran system-cleaner-gtk, it shows something like 200 odd packages deprecated, is another rebuild on the way?
<methril|laptop> hi, any clue to fix the MacBookPro keyboards?
<ronny> moin
<xukun> hi all. How can I enable the tv-out of my ati card?
<ronny> anyone aware of bugs that cause gnome/xfce to loose all window decorations and start all apps maximized?
<illumini> hey intrepid ppl :D
<illumini> is there a displayconfig-gtk alternative? I can't locate the package anywhere for 8.1 :(
<illumini> (btw, I'm a first time nix user)
<cwillu_remote> (8.10, not 8.1)
<cwillu_remote> (8.ten)
<IdleOne> why do people drop the 0?
<illumini> ooooo...
<illumini> well, it's very cool
<illumini> because we're lazy
<cwillu_remote> illumini, should probably stick with 8.04 for now, or wait until 8.10 is released in 2 weeks
<illumini> and zeros aren't cool anymore.
<cwillu_remote> '8.1' would be january 2008
<illumini> cwillu_remote, too late. I've already installed it and love it
<cwillu_remote> this isn't january
<IdleOne> illumini: there are 10 kinds of people. those who understand and those who dont.
<freaky_t> 8.10 he means :D
<freaky_t> :p
<illumini> IdleOne, I'm 1 of them
<illumini> :D
<cwillu_remote> illumini, okay, but at this point, we're in 'if you aren't helping us fight bugs, you're part of the problem' mode :p
<illumini> ok
<illumini> sorry for disturbing, if I find any bugs I'll let you guys now
<illumini> *no
<illumini> *know
<illumini> :(
<freaky_t> ;p
<cwillu_remote> illumini, gnome-display-properties is what you're looking for I think though
<illumini> cwillu_remote, cheers :)
<TychoQuad> thanks for your help everyone (if you guys are even still here) I probably found the cause of my issues. the motherboard just died :(
<cwillu_remote> yay!  /usr/lib/libnvidia-tls.* has broken symlinks!
<cwillu_remote> still not sure why I'm the only one with this problem, because as far as I can tell, it couldn't have ever worked as is :/
<xukun> can somebody please tell me what to enable the tv-out for my ati card. I,m using the Proprietary drivers
 * cwillu_remote demonstrates the problem to illumini by pointing at xukun :(
<cwillu_remote> xukun, iirc, man fglrx should have enough clues to make it work, I think you need to use xrandr instead of xorg.conf though
<cwillu_remote> that might only be the 'ati' driver though
<cwillu_remote> best bet would be to look at ati's site for fglrx documentation
<xukun> cwillu_remote,  is it really that hard
<cwillu_remote> xukun, what?
<cwillu_remote> oh, enabling it?
<xukun> yes
<cwillu_remote> probably not, but we're not exactly in 'support mode' yet :p
<cwillu_remote> aka, all the helpful people who know all the answers are in #ubuntu, and don't know the answers for #ubuntu+1 yet
<mnemo> im upgrading to intrepid pre-release now and it's asking me some strange question about "What to do with menu.lst?" ..... ehm, what is the answer to this question??
<Hobbsee> tell it you want to take the package maintainers version
<cwillu_remote> mnemo, 'replace', unless you needed to make grub changes at some point to makesomethingwork
 * cwillu_remote curses at his space bar
<mnemo> i think I changed this file some time to fix some grub error 11 or something?
<cwillu_remote> mnemo, are you comfortable that you'll be able to fix it again?
<ronny> again: anyone aware of a bug that causes gnome/xfce to drop window decorations and start all apps maximized?!
<jrib> mnemo: I make a backup of the file somewhere
<cwillu_remote> you have a fairly good idea of what you did last time?
<cwillu_remote> ronny, -> launchpad
<ronny> cwillu_remote: i failed at searching
<cwillu_remote> ronny, probably not, if nobody is responding
<cwillu_remote> ronny, then file a bug :p
<mnemo> okay, yeah... i always get really worried when I see some menu.lst.... i really would like it if ubuntu just did this stuff automagically in some smart way :)
<ronny> and it might be a local thing
 * cwillu_remote high-fives cwillu
<Supersaiyan_IV> ronny, I haven't noticed a bug like that
<shirish> hi all, dhcbd is obsoleted, obsoleted by what?
<DSpair> Hi gang, I have bought a "netbook" for my Dad. It has a Broadcom BCM4309 Wireless card. Ubuntu loads up the restricted driver for it, but I can neither browse networks nor connect to networks. Is this a known issue in Intrepid?
<DSpair> When I check the logs, it shows that the WPA supplicant fails to get the connection keys right.
<defrysk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/182716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182716 in linux "bcm4306, bcm4309, bcm4311, bcm4312 with b43 : Authentication with AP doesn't work." [Medium,Confirmed]
<DSpair> Bummer.
<DSpair> OK, then unencrypted networks should still work, and they don't.
<DSpair> OK, Interesting. I read bug #277716 and found out that toggling the wifi kill switch will not change the LED status, but does enable the card and things work now.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277716 in b43-fwcutter "[Intrepid Beta] Card does not seem to work with b43" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277716
<DSpair> Weird.
<DSpair> Thanks for the help!!
<giujtrloy> ciao
<giujtrloy> qualcuna mi sa dire dove posso prendere  ubuntu per smartphones
<giujtrloy> precisamente  per htc-s620
<jf> Odd, installed 8.10 on three machines and one of them is unable to update. Get the message "`cpp-4.3' is missing final newline".
<jf> Tried to reinstall cpp but got the same message when trying that.
<gnyffel> Quick question: for trying out 8.10, would I be better off with the beta release, or would a daily be better?
<Hobbsee> giujtrloy: and in english?
<Hobbsee> gnyffel: beta - i'tll actually install
<gnyffel> Right. Thanks.
<kulight> could it be that launchpad is down ?
<charlie-tca> kulight, launchpad is working for me
<kulight> charlie-tca: now it's alive again thank you
<giujtrloy> no speak inglish
<giujtrloy> only italian
<Hobbsee> !it | giujtrloy
<ubottu> giujtrloy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<kulight> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<kulight> !smoke
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smoke
<puremichael> hello; again i've got problems with 'places' in the panel... most entries start totem instead of nautilus
<puremichael> can i change that behavior ?
<giujtrloy> ok
<giujtrloy> grazie
<mnemo> how can I get a stacktrace out of a hung python application?
<SIRavecavec> Hi i cannot upgrade to 8.10 kubuntu i receive the error that the installer could not be verified. What can i do?
<john_> has anyone gottem daul pci-e nvidia cards working?
<amikrop> So, finally, will Wall-Light be the default theme for Intrepid? :-)
<amikrop> I find it totally beautiful.
<SIRavecavec> amikrop: you upgrade it?
<kulight> amikrop: what is Wall-Light ?
<kulight> !Wall-Light
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wall-light
<amikrop> kulight: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/Wall-light
<amikrop> SIRavecavec: Excuse me?
<SIRavecavec> i asked if you upgrade to beta
<amikrop> SIRavecavec: No, I have not.
<SIRavecavec> Ok
<amikrop> kulight: Awesome, huh? ;-)
<kulight> amikrop: yes very nice and im not a fan of dark themes
<kulight> amikrop: also im on the beta and it not the default
<amikrop> kulight: Oh :S
<pawan> hi
<amikrop> Anyway, I really believe, if Ubuntu wants to make the difference, and really compete Vista and MacOS, it needs not just to "use GNOME", but to come by default, with a very costomized, simple, beautiful and different GDM theme, which will make it unique.
<robin0800> amikrop: try kde4?
<amikrop> robin0800: That's not my point.
<danbh_intrepid> is anyone else having trouble ejecting a cd?
<kulight> danbh_intrepid: yes it opens and immediately close the trey
<danbh_intrepid> well, I found the bug report 271202
<danbh_intrepid> bug 271202  !!!!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271202 in hal "Intrepid alpha: cd interaction between hal, grip, and eject" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271202
<kulight> thank you
<IdleOne> cd eject works fine on laptop
<IdleOne> least mine
<danbh_intrepid> IdleOne: can your laptop pull the cd-rom back in?  mechanically speaking?
<IdleOne> danbh_intrepid: no it can't
<SIRavecavec> :)
<kulight> IdleOne: thats why you dont have the problem
<IdleOne> so the issue is not eject but more the short amount of time between eject and insert
<danbh_intrepid> as soon as the cd drive fully extends, it starts closing again.
<sourcemaker> I am using kubuntu intrepid now... but I have a lot of gfx related problems... the screen repaint is very slow... and sometimes... it hangs... (NVidia 7600GT)
<danbh_intrepid> sourcemaker: MY short answer, is that there is a bug already filed, its a problem with compiz.  But, don't take my word for it.
<sourcemaker> danbh_intrepid: ok
 * cwillu hits eject on his cd
 * cwillu 's nautilus eject icon didn't do anything
<Kajover> hey.. i downloaded the ubuntu 8.10 beta but the wlan doesnt work (macbook pro). Is there a newer ubuntu than the beta?
<wtgee> Kajover: Did you check the restricted drivers? They will  not be enabled by defalt
<Kajover> i am new the linux.. no
<Kajover> why shouldnt wlan drivers be enabled by default and its a macbook.. not the only one with this issue
<wtgee> Kajover: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<wtgee> Kajover: They are not Free (as in speech) so they are not enabled.
<Kajover> and how do i enable them?.. im not on ubuntu right now.. is it self explaining when i see it
<wtgee> Kajover: It should be pretty straightforward once you are there...you will see any drivers that are available but not turned on by default and you just hit 'Activate'
<Kajover> ok
<blip99> hi all, is it recommended to use 8.10 Beta and then update to the final when it comes out ?  or do people usually do a clean install ?   thanks
<Kajover> is there anything newer than the beta?
<Kajover> because ill download it right now
<Kajover> or is the stable 8.04 release enough?
<wtgee> Kajover: No, I think only Beta 1 is out.  It will also tell you when any new updates are available and that will bring you up to speed
<kulight> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/current/
<Kajover> so.. i should install the 8.10 beta and check if the drivers are enabled
<Kajover> thank you..
<Kajover> and after installing this build
<wtgee> Kajover: You should be able to test it with the livecd without actually installing.
<Kajover> will it update automatically and only update stable updates afterwards
<Kajover> oh k
<danbh_intrepid> blip99: the beta is for testing purposes.     I personally plan to wipe, and do a clean install when it comes out, or maybe just upgrade my hardy install.  I dunno.  The release candidate is right around the corner.  I recommend you wait for that
<wtgee> Kajover: The drivers will not ever be enabled by default on any version of Ubuntu.
<Kajover> ok thank you
<wtgee> blip99: You shouldn't have to do a clean install (I asked this last week) but I sort of plan to anyway.
<blip99> thanks wtgee
<Kajover> would be great if ubuntu would check what hardware your system has and enable everything it needs
<wtgee> Kajover: Again, it is a legal issue.  It is not a technical issue.  It should actually prompt you that non-free drivers are available but it is never going to do it by default.
<Kajover> oh sorry didnt read that
<Kajover> just one more thing.. which build is for me?
<Kajover> the link displays only alternate install cds
<wtgee> Kajover: FYI, you will find the same issue with mp3s and dvds.  They are not going to be playable by default but they should be easily enabled.
<wtgee> Does anyone have a link to a page that quickly and sufficiently summarizes the issues around non-free software on Ubuntu?
<freaky_t> how can i play mp3s in intrepid?
<freaky_t> it stopped working a week or so ago
<Kajover> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ i have a core 2 duo.. is it the 64-bit pc although its amd64?
<Kajover> i know it sounds stupid.. just making sure
<blip99> can i get *most of* the power and coolness of KDE4 which comes on 8.10... by simply installing packages on 8.04 ? or there is more updated things with kde in 8.10 ?
<charlie-tca> vb6admin
 * charlie-tca sorry, wrong keyboard
<danbh_intrepid> blip99: why not just install 8.10?
<wtgee> Kajover: Yes, it is.  Note that 64bit is always a little behind 32 bit.  I am running the 64 bit now but once the release comes out I am probably switching to 32bit just because it makes some things a little smoother and there is not a huge performance difference at this point.
<minimec> Kajover: 64 is for amd64. You will have dome problems with ati fglrx dirvers and flash player..., as there are no 64 versions for some software.
<Kajover> its just confusing because the intel x86 version is for "newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors", but the amd64 version is for Core 2 architecture
<blip99> danbh_intrepid: i want to...the 8.10 Beta is geat :)       but i'm developing a software system in C/C++/Java and other which is targeted to run on a specific 8.04 machine... so i need my development machine to run 8.04 too for max compatiblity
<Kajover> ok.. so the x86 edition thank you
<wtgee> Kajover: I would probably recommend just doing the 32 bit.
<danbh_intrepid> blip99: but I think the answer is that, while you can do whatever you want with your computer, there is no testing of installing packages like that.  Nor will there be fixes.   Er, there are fixes, but those fixes are included with the rest of 8.10.  See, if you upgrade every single package in 8.04, that IS 8.10
<Kajover> thank you very much.. im installing cu
<danbh_intrepid> blip99: there is already an unofficial release of kde4 for 8.04 on the kubuntu website, but I have no idea if it works that well.
<blip99> danbh_intrepid: ye thats a community remix. i can't risk it :)
<danbh_intrepid> blip99: well, installing 8.10 packages on 8.04 is even more risky.  Thats your own personal remix, so to speak
<blip99> danbh_intrepid: hmmm,  so you're saying the 8.04 repos don't have KDE4 ?  or you mean the libraries underneath are meant for 8.10 ?   so installing kde4 on 8.04 will be almost like a distro upgrade .... hmmm,  i'm thinking of just sticking to kde3 then
<sourcemaker> "apt-get install kde" tries to install the following wrong packages: kdewebdev-kde4 kfilereplace-kde4 kimagemapeditor-kde4 klinkstatus-kde4
<jemark> is the cpu usage for pulsaudio
<jemark> would the cpu usage for pulsaudio lower in intrepid final?
<cwillu> jemark, unlikely, unless you're seeing something obscene or can otherwise demonstrate a bug
<jemark> cwillu: rhythmbox is using about 15% in intrepid versus 1% in hardy...
<cwillu> jemark, rhythmbox or pulseaudio?
<jemark> cwillu: with me... the same confugration and the same rhythmbox version
<cwillu> if it's the rhythmbox process, it's probably not pulseaudio at fault
<jemark> cwillu: in intrepid... pulseaudio is froced with rhythmbox
<cwillu> jemark, yes, but that doesn't mean it's pulseaudio
<cwillu> pulseaudio's fault, rather
<jemark> cwillu: in hardy, i use alsa... in intrepid i use alsa in gstreaming properties as well... but in intrepid, i can still see pulsaudio in the processes but in hardy the pulseaudio is on in the processes with "top".
<cwillu> sorry?  couldn't parse that
<jemark> cwillu: rhythmbox is using about 15% in intrepid versus 1% in hardy... that's the buttomline... i don't care if it is pulseaudio's fault or it is the fact that pulseaudio is forced on intrepid. the fact is that a simple mp3 file gives a high cpu usage...
<jemark> intel duo 2 1.6 Ghz - 15%
<thunderstruck> disable it and use something else
 * cwillu recommends banshee :p
<thunderstruck> PA is not forced on you. its enabled
<cwillu> jemark, is gstreamer-properties set to use alsa right now?
<cwillu> if so, you're going through a compatability layer which may the the cause.  Set it to pulseaudio, restart rhythmbox, and see if rhythmbox still uses too much cpu
<thunderstruck> as i recall !pulseaudio has options to enable disable ect... if you run into needing help
<cwillu> thunderstruck, on the otherhand, people testing prereleases should be trying to nail down the pulseaudio issues, so that disabling isn't necessary
<cwillu> we're not talking about audio recording here :)
<thunderstruck> cwillu: they should yes but i doubt its PA causing the issues
<cwillu> thunderstruck, I think I said that :p
<thunderstruck> im on a P4 1.7 and no problems here
<cwillu> haven't had any issues with other gstreamer apps either (don't use rhythmbox myself)
<thunderstruck> aassuming you didnt update to a version in a PPA
<cwillu> jemark, bug #277243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277243 in alsa-driver "High load during audio playback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277243
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> bug #141390
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 141390 in rhythmbox "CPU 60% and High Temperatures with Cross-Fader and low bit-rate MP3 (dup-of: 73744)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141390
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 73744 in gstreamer "rhythmbox is slow!" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/73744
<jemark> ubottu: i diesbled the crossfader for your information...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cwillu> jemark, that was the other duplicate on the first bug
<jemark> cwillu: i diesbled the crossfader for your information...
<cwillu> jemark, 73744 is the main bug
<jemark> cwillu: i know about those bugs...
<jemark> cwillu: how could i have 1% usage in rhythmbox in hardy?
<cwillu> jemark, um, okay?  Nobody here is going to have any more information on those bugs than is on those pages already :p
<cwillu> jemark, is gstreamer-properties set to alsa or pulseaudio right now?
<sivel> hello all
 * cwillu blinks
<jemark> cwillu: i told you that gstreamer-properties are set as ALSA  in Hardy and Intrepid
<sivel> has anyone been able to get a logitech communicate stx to workj with skype?
<cwillu> jemark, okay, can you set it to pulseaudio, restart rhythmbox and test again?
<cwillu> jemark, "sorry, I couldn't parse that" == I didn't understand what you said that time
<jemark> cwillu: only Intrepid  FORCES pulseaudio... even if you disable the process in the "session"
 * cwillu counts to ten
 * cwillu takes a deep breath
<cwillu> jemark, if gstreamer is set to alsa, you're going through a compatability layer
<jemark> cwillu: at System - Preferences...
<cwillu> jemark, please set it to pulseaudio, and retest
<jemark> cwillu: the fact is that in Hardy with the same version of Rhythmbox (via a ppa) the cpu usage is 1% an in Intrepid the cpu usage is 15%... i don't mind what layers are being used...
<cwillu> jemark, hardy _doesn't_ use an alsa compatability layer (which was the cause of alot of other applications not working properly.  Flash, skype, sdl apps, etc)
<cwillu> so under intrepid, you shouldn't be using 'alsa' in gstreamer-properties, because that's actually just an inefficient way of running pulseaudio
<cwillu> so again, please set it, restart rhythmbox, and retest
<jemark> cwillu: so, in Hardy it's not a layer?
<cwillu> jemark, nope.  Broke tonnes of stuff too because of that (alsa and pulseaudio basically fighting over the audio device)
<cwillu> intrepid's doing pulseaudio right (well, more right than they did the last time :p)
<cwillu> but it does mean that workarounds from intrepid can cause some grief
<jemark> cwillu: so, why do you keep alsa in Intrepid... remove alsa and don't force Pulseaudio when you want to use alsa...
<cwillu> jemark, 'alsa' is several things
<cwillu> jemark, it's the kernel audio drivers (how pulseaudio actually makes sound), and it's an api used by lots of applications
<jemark> cwilluL are probably also several things.. plugins, etc...
<cwillu> jemark, the same way as 'oss' is both a kernel audio system, and an api used by lots of old programs
<sivel> ?
<cwillu> jemark, well, plugins falls under a different category
<cwillu> but anyways, the 'alsa-as-api' in intrepid is actually compatability layer over pulseaudio, so that apps that only know how to use alsa (and can't be updated) will still work
<cwillu> including skype, flash, and so on
<jemark> cwillu: well, at least that gives you a choice... Intrepid forces Rhythmbox to use Pulseaudio, right? In Hardy, you can still choose to use alsa...
<cwillu> jemark, it's a false choice
<cwillu> it doesn't make sense to have them coexist
<cwillu> but again, can you please set gstreamer-properties to pulseaudio, and retest rhythmbox?
<cwillu> please?
<cwillu> for me?
<ByteJuggler> @charlie-tca (or anyone who can help) ok, so I'm trying to make sure I'm going to report apparent issues with the migration assistant in the Intrepid beta against the right project on launchpad -- there's the "migration assistant" *project* which is just a placeholder and eventually points to the Debian bug tracker, and then there's the "migration-assistant" *source package* in the Ubuntu project (I've not been able to find an "ubuntu-
<jemark> cwillu: that's why I still use alsa since programs that I use like skype use alsa.. otherwise you get more cpu usage bc of the compatibility layer story.
<cwillu> jemark, gstreamer _has_ pulseaudio support though, so you don't need to use the compatability layer for it (skype and the rest will still work _because_ of the compatibility layer)
<jemark> cwillu: and more cpu usage...
<cwillu> only for the apps that are still using the alsa api
<jemark> cwillu: it's like vista with compatibility layers of xp and nt, etc
<cwillu> jemark, that's a whole other ballgame
<cwillu> but anyways, you originally asked about rhythmbox.  You still haven't answered me on that
<petererer> i had problems with jack and pulseaudio :(
<jemark> cwillu: the question is: is it possible to get 1% cpu usage of rhythmbox in Intrpid... im interested in low cpu usage since I don't want to waste my battery
<cwillu> jemark, omg
<cwillu> but again, can you please set gstreamer-properties to pulseaudio, and retest rhythmbox?
<cwillu> last time
<charlie-tca> migration-assistant source package, ByteJuggler
<jemark> cwillu: compatibilty layers, alsa, pulseaudio... i don't mind... all i like is to hear the sound going out of my speakers with rhythmbox with a low cpu usage... the same as in Hardy.
<ByteJuggler> charlie-tca: ty
<cwillu> jemark, I don't care.  Either do the test I've asked you 5 times to do, or stop talking about it :p
<jemark> cwillu: are you using intrepid now?
<cwillu> jemark, I've got 2 intrepid machines, and a couple hardy machines
<jemark> cwillu: why don't u test this... i've tested it already. it's still high with only pulseaaudio in gstreamer-propoerties.
<cwillu> jemark, THEN SAY THAT THE FIRST TIME
<jemark> cwillu: do you think i would tell ths story if i don't test it FIRST???
<cwillu> jemark, you came in, said something about a problem.  I spent a couple minutes looking for bug reports that were related, and linked you to them.  You told me "i know about those bugs...".  I can't read your mind
<jemark> Rhythmbox ix eating CPU like Flash in intrepid... cpu usage with flash is another issue ofcurse... still high with Flash 10 final
<jemark> cwillu: yes, I know about the crossfading... how could I get 1% cpu usage in Hardy... it would be 50 percent with the crossfading.
<td123> jemark: not necessarily...
<td123> jemark: it could range anywhere from 1% to 100% depending on your processor :P
<jemark> td123: let me know how to fix this... i would check it right away in my hardy where i type on...
<cwillu> ooo, xchat doesn't log ignored users to .xchat2/xchatlogs any more!  bonus :)
<jemark> i use a 1.6 Ghz Duo core 2 processor.
<td123> jemark: what is your current setup?
<jemark> td123: yes
<td123> jemark: how do you know its eating so much cpu.. is it because your computer is slow or you checked?
<jemark> td123: 1) fan is blowing a 2) checked "top" and looked which process is the cause of the high cpu usage
<tta> I can't get rhythmbox to exceed ~10%
<ByteJuggler> can I ask a really stupid question: How/Where do you set gstreamer properties/change rhythmbox to use pulseaudio?   For reference, on my old AMD64-3200+ 2Ghz which I'm on now, running Intrepid, Rhythmbox uses 5% on a default install, no settings changed
<ByteJuggler> (reported by top)
<jemark> tta: very good... try audio streaming
<jemark> tta: with the crossfader on ;)
<ByteJuggler> (pulseaudio process takes about 1.7%)
<cwillu> ByteJuggler, gstreamer-properties
<minimec> ByteJuggler: <alt><F2> 'gstreamer-properties' change the audio section.
<ByteJuggler> ah ok ta
<jemark> ByteJuggler: change to Pulseaudio
<jemark> ByteJuggler: Rhythmbox uses 5% when ur playing a mp3, I guess? can you tell what it uses when ur using radio streaming?
<minimec> ByteJuggler: If you want to play around with Pulseaudio, I recommend to install 'pavucontrol' ;)
<jemark> ByteJuggler: I guess, I would need to install a fresh Intrepid or 9.04... upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid gave me a high cpu usage in Rhythmbox...
<ByteJuggler> well
<ByteJuggler> interestingly, i've just forced it to ALSA (= unneccesary layering if i understand correctly) and it's still using about 5%
<ByteJuggler> (I have restarted rhythmbox etc)
<td123> jemark: the actual upgrade shouldn't have caused it.. its the package that's included in intrepid if anything
<ByteJuggler> (this is playing from magnatune, not sure if that streams but I think it does)
<jemark> td123: umm... alright
<ByteJuggler> I'll do a test from a proper radio stream hang on...
<td123> jemark: I'll try it out
<jemark> ByteJuggler: have you tried audiostreaming as well? not only a simple mp3 file?
<ByteJuggler> jemark: like I say, the tests were using Magnatune which I *think* (but am not sure) streams
<jemark> ByteJuggler: ok cool
<td123> jemark: what is your average cpu usage for rhythmbox?
<ByteJuggler> I'll do another test with a radio stream
<minimec> ByteJuggler: My Rhythmbox also uses about 5% of my CPU and i have a amd 5000+ on a Hardy machine with PulseAudio.
<lilrayray> has anyone got a pptp vpn working in intrepid? i need to connect to a m$ pptp server and i keep getting the error message that the connection "failed because there were no valid VPN secrets."  Any ideas?
<ByteJuggler> does anyone have any radio url handy (no default ones in rhythmbox on a default intrepid install)
<minimec> ByteJuggler: http://ubuntu.hbr1.com:19800/ambient.ogg
<minimec> ByteJuggler: The link is not working... as I see.
<ByteJuggler> lol so i see
<minimec> ByteJuggler: This one works http://scfire-dtc-aa05.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1074
<ByteJuggler> thanks, this also seems to work: http://www.hbr1.com/playlist/ambient.pls
<ByteJuggler> (google knows all lol)
<ByteJuggler> ok well CPU use is the same on a radio stream for me
<ByteJuggler> and it's also virtually the same for me regardless of whether I force gstreamer properties to PulseAudio or ALSA
<danbh_intrepid> ByteJuggler: I think pulse implements the ALSA api
<ByteJuggler> rhythmbox uses between 4.3 and about 7peak% CPU, averaging about 5% or so on "top" (with pulseaudio taking between 0.7% and 1.7%)
<ByteJuggler> danbh: yeah I'm just commenting cos there was a whole big discussion about Pulse and ALSA just now...
<danbh_intrepid> its like WINE.  Its not an emulator.  In the same way, I think pulse doesn't have compatibility layers.  It has modules which implement the various apis
<ByteJuggler> jemark was having unnaturally high CPU usage
<minimec> ByteJuggler: I was just testing exaile. Looks like exaile uses a bit less of CPU. I get between 4%-5%
<danbh_intrepid> i see
<ByteJuggler> so I decided to test on my machine (which is older than jemark)
<nlion> hey guys
<nlion> I'm having sound trouble on a macbook 2,1
<nlion> in ibex
<ByteJuggler> danbh: ok i c
<ByteJuggler> (that fits in which why the cpu use is the same)
<td123> ByteJuggler: so what was your conclusion on the older cpu?
<ByteJuggler> well, for me the CPU use is the same on Intrepid in all cases, whether using Pulse or ALSA
<ByteJuggler> it seems acceptably low at about 5% (sometimes lower, sometimes slightly higher)
<td123> ByteJuggler: so, what was jemark talking about?
<ByteJuggler> didn't follow the first part of the conversation in detail but he was having higher cpu use on rhythmbox (10%+) compared to hardy (1%) and wanted to know why and how he can get it down (running core2 at 1.6Ghz iirc)
<cwillu> td123, 5% is higher than should be expected
<ByteJuggler> (will have to scroll back up to check)
<td123> cwillu: 5% is pretty reasonable though imo
<cwillu> mplayer will play an mp3 < 1% cpu
<ByteJuggler> this is a 2Ghz AMD64 754pin CPU
<cwillu> pre-pa, it seems that gstreamer was <1% as well
<ByteJuggler> about 3.5 years old
<td123> oh, I guess that could be high, so who wants to profile rhythmbox :d
<cwillu> I'm tempted to blame a change in gstreamer actually
<cwillu> it's the only thing that's the same across totem, rhythmbox and banshee
<cwillu> and that's also in-process
<ByteJuggler> Ill have to test on Hardy to compare (havent got it on this box tho...)
<ByteJuggler> btw in case it matters, this is an Ogg stream
<cwillu> decoding the file isn't the issue afaict
<ByteJuggler> sure
<cwillu> more likely that it's either buffering very aggressively, or there's some extra transcoding going on
<ByteJuggler> so you reckon 5% is a bit high even for this box?
<td123> ByteJuggler: I think you can't say 5% is too high until you've actually profiled it and see what its spending that 5% on
<ByteJuggler> agreed
<cwillu> it's really really easy to burn more cpu time doing higher quality filtering and the like, it's quite possible that something was turned on
<cwillu> not completely convinced it's a bug, but it _is_ possible to play an mp3 with next to no cpu time on any modern'ish machine
<WelshDragon> ByteJuggler, have you got cross fading enabled?
<ByteJuggler> no
<cwillu> well, on the other hand, mplayer is using 3% cpu on this box (as opposed to 5% with banshee, totem or rhythm
<minimec> cwillu: ByteJuggler: exaile uses 4%-5% on a amd 500+ dualcore with a normal 32bit Hardy installation. OUtput is PulseAudio.
<minimec> 5000
<minimec> I guess, the plugins and database stuff are taking 2-3% permanently...
<cwillu> database wouldn't be doing anything for playback
<cwillu> plugins could be a problem, but should only be if they're actually filtering the audio stream
<ByteJuggler> well, for reference, my laptop (AMD64 1.8Ghz running hardy) uses a shedload more CPU lol
<ByteJuggler> (just walked over and tried)
<ByteJuggler> might be something I've done to the laptop (but don't think so)...
<cwillu> 1.8 would match his clock speed as well
<cwillu> around 10-15%
<cwillu> ?
<ByteJuggler> there was a rhythmbox and rhythmbox-metad and pulseaudio processes
<ByteJuggler> rhythmbox was eating like 15%
<cwillu> PLEASE NOTE: PulseAudio's default configuration uses high quality sample
<cwillu> rate conversion that may be overly CPU intensive. If PulseAudio's CPU usage
<cwillu> is unacceptable on your hardware, please change the resample-method option
<cwillu> in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf to either src-linear or trivial. See daemon.conf
<cwillu> for more details.
<ByteJuggler> anyway, I wouldn't read too much into that cos I might've done any number of things to that laptop
<minimec> just playing an radio stream in audacious. 11% CPU on hardy ;)
<ByteJuggler> but still, a bit surprising
<Turms> bug 272896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272896 in linux "intrepid - after upgrade to kernel 2.6.27 i cannot upgrade nor i can navigate internet" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272896
<cwillu> minimec, with or without pa?
<minimec> cwillu: Pulse
<ByteJuggler> (mine was with pulse as well)
<cwillu> minimec, comparison in question was against hardy without pulse
<ByteJuggler> ah kk (brb)
<Turms> some op would write in the topic the reference to the workaround for outdated modems not working with kernel 2.6.27?
<minimec> cwillu: 9% using the alsa-outpu-plugin
<cwillu> minimec, have you tweaked pulse at all though?
<cwillu> minimec, flash workarounds typically applied the same settings that intrepid has by default, including an alsawrapper that would be getting used by alsa-output-plugin
<cwillu> minimec, close rhythmbox, killall pulseaudio, reopen rhythmbox and retest :p
<minimec> cwillu: As I was always upgrading I used 'the almost perfect pulseaudio tutorial' and made a manual install on hardy
<cwillu> yep, do as I said above, you were still going through pulse
<cwillu> make sure pulseaudio isn't showing up at all once rhythmbox is playing (ps aux|grep pulse), and then check cpu usage
<charlie-tca> Turms: done
<minimec> cwillu: Pulse is on test here, I agree, as I have some issues with my TV-card.
<ByteJuggler> hmmm well on the turion amd64 1.8ghz (single core) it's 7.3% cpu for rhythmbox alsa (no pulseaudio in process list) and 1.7% for rhythmbox-metad
<ByteJuggler> which is a lot lighter than with pulseaudio
<ByteJuggler> (both of those on hardy)
<cwillu> ByteJuggler, okay, so jemark is just on crack :p
<minimec> cwillu: On the other hand, I love the sound-managment with pavucontrol, as it alows me to control my soundcards easily.
<ByteJuggler> cwillu: well yeah, it's all similar scores from where I'm sitting
<Turms> charlie-tca: thanks :-)
<ByteJuggler> (except for the pulseaudio scores on hardy which is a bit bad)
<cwillu> ByteJuggler, let no man say I didn't investigate :p
<ByteJuggler> which then for that matter seems pretty good on interpid
<ByteJuggler> *intrepid even
<lilrayray> has anyone got a pptp vpn working in intrepid? i need to connect to a m$ pptp server and i keep getting the error message that the connection "failed because there were no valid VPN secrets."  Any ideas?
<ByteJuggler> aside: I might have to redo the intrepid tests here, cos I did not killall pulseaudio just now when I tested (didn't realise I needed that...)
<cwillu> lilrayray, people will take you more seriously if you don't say 'm$' :p
<lilrayray> thanks... ;)
<cwillu> lilrayray, have you been able to connect to it from a windows box?
<cwillu> (you personally)
<ByteJuggler> what's on the other end of the pptp tunnel?
<ByteJuggler> a windows box or a concentrator or what?
<lilrayray> yes... i have vista on a separate box and it works like it's supposed to...
<lilrayray> it a w2k3 server
<cwillu> lilrayray, what client?
<cwillu> builtin windows?
<lilrayray> network-manager-pptp
<cwillu> on the windows box
<cwillu> sorry
<lilrayray> np... it is the built-in windows client
<cwillu> what's the exact error?
<lilrayray> "The VPN connection to 'PMT' failed because there were no valid VPN secrets."
<cwillu> sec
<lilrayray> cwillu: i had it working with the exact same settings in Hardy.
<cwillu> lilrayray, network manager has had its guts ripped out :p
<ByteJuggler> (eish that sounds painful :P )
<cwillu> ByteJuggler, you have no idea :p
<lilrayray> cwillu: well, that would explain why it is performing better in some aspects... just not this one...
<cypherdelic> Anyone familar with xserver-xorg-input-evdev or-joystick detecting gamepads?
<cwillu> bug #285615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285615 in network-manager-pptp "Network-manager-pptp does not work with saved vpn password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285615
<cwillu> bug #283376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283376 in network-manager-pptp "Network manager sends CHAP response in wrong format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283376
<cwillu> lilrayray, clear the password out of the vpn configuration, and try connecting (typing the password in by hand when prompteD)
<minimec> cypherdelic: If it is an usb device I would begin with 'lsusb' in a console. There you get the ID number of your device. This is a good hint for google ;)
<cwillu_remote> bsnider, where art thou?
<cwillu> lilrayray, you don't have any control over the vpn implementation do you?
<lilrayray> cwillu: i just happen to have control over the network i am trying to connect to... ;)
<cwillu> lilrayray, so "don't use pptp" might be valid advice? :p
 * cwillu isn't a huge fan of password-based vpn's
<jaume> hi
<jaume> i have networking problems
<jaume> someone can help?
<cwillu> (cisco/openvpn both use certificates, and only passwords as an additional option)
<cwillu> jaume, just ask, don't ask to ask
<jaume> ok
<lilrayray> well, unfortunately, i also have capital budget constraints and a boss that is a HUGE Microsoft fan... I have proposed a different solution for the upcoming year, but I will have to see if it goes through or not
<cwillu> lilrayray, openvpn is opensource, and works on windows with a nice little system-tray icon
<cwillu> uses bog-standard encryption (ssl), and the devs have always been extremely responsive (good mailing list)
<jaume> well then i installed 8.10 beta when i connect to my router via wireless or lan cable i get the ip and all from via dhcp from the router
<jaume> lan works
<jaume> but firefox or synaptic dont work
<jaume> an a ping google.com works from the console
<jaume> but from firefox doesnt
<lilrayray> cwillu: thanks for the help... i will see if i can get it to work the way it is... i got past the error message i was getting which was the point i was stuck at
<minimec> jaume: *lan works* can you ping your router in a console?
<jaume> yes
<jaume> even i can do ping google.com and works
<cwillu> jaume, ping works from wireless and lan, but firefox only works from the lan?
<jaume> exactly firefox cant acces internet
<cwillu> jaume, you're using network manager right?  not configuring from the console?
<minimec> do you have a nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf?
<ByteJuggler> try disabling ipv6 in firefox
<ByteJuggler> actually never mind
 * cwillu pokes ByteJuggler with a stick
<ByteJuggler> (old problem fixed long time ago so its not that)
<jaume> yes i have the nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf that the router give via dhcp
<cwillu> jaume, when connected the the wireless, open firefox, and tell me if firefox has itself set to offline mode
<cwillu> jaume, you're connecting to wireless using network manager, or from the console?
<jaume> the work offline is off
<minimec> jaume: If you used another one (add one manually) just for a try.
<jaume> i'm connecting via network managers
<Turno> has ubuntu moved away from using vnc for remote desktop?
<jaume> how can i try to disable ipv6?
<ByteJuggler> its probably not that, but in the firefox address bar, type: about:config
<ByteJuggler> search for ipv6
<cwillu> Turno, not that I know of
<jaume> ok
<Skiesssi> when I install openswan, ipsec-tools, linux-patch-openswan and that other openswan package, _my internet gets broken_
<cwillu> Turno, I usually just run apps via ssh -XC, but that doesn't help connecting to existing sessions
<ByteJuggler> change network.dns.disableIPv6 to true
<ByteJuggler> restart firefox
<Skiesssi> how do I know is one of those packages or my isp?
<Skiesssi> *...know is it...
<jaume> ok
<jaume> i found it
<jaume> it's not that
<jaume> still doesnt work
<cwillu> Skiesssi, if you just need to connect to a cisco ipsec vpn, you just need network-manager-vpnc
<jaume> but how is possible that the ping google.com responds and the from the firefox doesnt?
<cwillu> jaume, don't have a proxy set in firefox do you?
<jaume> no
<jaume> i check that
<Ayabara> since there is now only one output slider in alsamixer, is it only the gnome-volume-control frontend I can use to change various output levels?
<Skiesssi> cisco ipsec vpn?
<jaume> i put it in no proxy
<Skiesssi> no
<Skiesssi> what's cisco?
<cwillu> Skiesssi, the most common vpn provider :p
<cwillu> Skiesssi, try the package I suggested (removing the other packages that broke your internet), if it works, then you're golden
<ByteJuggler> jaume: the only thing I can think of
<ByteJuggler> is mtu problems
<cwillu> Skiesssi, unless it only breaks when you connect to the vpn, which is a different problem
<jaume> and what i can do?=
<ByteJuggler> well, to test if that might have something to do with the price of eggs
<ByteJuggler> you can force the mtu size down
<jaume> can you tell me how?
<ByteJuggler> use "ifconfig" command e.g.
<ByteJuggler> ifconfig eth0 mtu 1400
<ByteJuggler> (or something like that)
<ByteJuggler> that sets mtu down to 1400 on eth0
<ByteJuggler> check "man ifconfig"
<jaume> ok
<ByteJuggler> anyway i gotta go for now
<minimec> ByteJuggler: Good idea! sudo 'ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1492' could do it.
<jaume> i have the mtu in 1500 line
<Kr0ntab> jaume: mtu issues are seldomly an issue unless you're dealing with other encapsulating protocols, such as VPN's, etc.... whats the symptom?
<jaume> i cant acces google or any other page with the firefox
<Kr0ntab> sorry to butt in ByteJuggler
<jaume> but i acn do ping google.com and works
<minimec> jaume: Good idea! sudo 'ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1492' could do it.
<ByteJuggler> yeah might be a problem as wireless adds another wrapper to the packets iirc... (?) but Krontab's right
<ByteJuggler> not usually a problem
<ByteJuggler> still, try it
<ByteJuggler> anyway might hang out here a bit more, nice talking to you all
<ByteJuggler> bbfn
<jaume> i tried with a wired cable and does the same
<Kr0ntab> jaume: is this a personal network you are on?  with a single router/firewall?
<jaume> i changed the mtu but still dont work
<Kr0ntab> jaume: I know... because that is almost definitely not the problem...
<jaume> yes is a personal network
<Kr0ntab> jaume: for the following commands.. please paste the output here...
<Kr0ntab> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Kr0ntab> ip addr list
<Kr0ntab> route -n
<Kr0ntab> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<jaume> ok
<Kr0ntab> then give us the resulting url so we can see
<jaume> wait that i have to copy the results from the other computer
<Kr0ntab> ok...
<Kr0ntab> is that complicated?  I can have you give me the pertinent info in another way if it is.
<jaume> almost done
<jaume>  ip addr list
<jaume> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN
<jaume>     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
<jaume>     inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo
<jaume>     inet6 ::1/128 scope host
<jaume>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<jaume> 2: eth0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN qlen 1000
<Kr0ntab> ack..
<jaume>     link/ether 00:02:3f:dc:a3:71 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<Kr0ntab> not here
<jaume> 3: eth1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1492 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000
<jaume>     link/ether 00:0e:35:73:0e:b1 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<jaume>     inet 192.168.1.34/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global eth1
<jaume>     inet6 fe80::20e:35ff:fe73:eb1/64 scope link
<jaume>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<jaume> 4: pan0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN
<jaume>     link/ether be:17:d5:6d:04:72 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<Kr0ntab> jaume:  not here
<jaume> xdd
<jaume> sorry
<jaume> i send you th efile?
<Kr0ntab> no....  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<bsnider> jaume, !pastebin
<Kr0ntab> paste that here
<jaume> i have the results on a plain text file
<Kr0ntab> on that url
<Kr0ntab> go to the url... and paste it in there...
<jaume> ok
<jaume> done
<jaume> Paste from jaume at Sun, 19 Oct 2008 19:03:30 +0100
<Kr0ntab> now give us the URL...
<jaume> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/59761/
<Kr0ntab> there ya go.  :-)
<bsnider> what's wrong with the bot
<minimec> bsnider: I guess there is no bot on ubuntu+1
<bsnider> yes there is
<jaume> the same computer with ubuntu 7.04 in  the same network works perfectly
<charlie-tca> !pastebin | jaume
<ubottu> jaume: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jaume> !pastebin
<jaume> ?
<Kr0ntab> ok.... first set your mtu back to 1500
<jaume> ok
<jaume> done
<Kr0ntab> type the following, and paste results back into the pastebin page:     ping -i .2 -c 50 -q 192.168.1.1
<jaume> ok
<kulight> hoe do i find the dns's im using in intrepid ?
<Kr0ntab> this sends out 50 pings in a very short interval and only displays the summary at the end...
<kulight> *how
<jaume> ok
<Kr0ntab> kulight: cat /etc/resolv.conf    or simply through the connection info dialog.  right click Network icon on your and selected the connection info option.
<Kr0ntab> jaume: is there a new URL?
<Kr0ntab> or did you keep the same one?
<kulight> # NOTE: the libc resolver may not support more than 3 nameservers.
<kulight> # The nameservers listed below may not be recognized.
<kulight> nameserver 62.219.186.7
<kulight> nameserver 192.117.235.235
<kulight> i got that
<jaume> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/59763/
<jaume> yes
<Kr0ntab> jaume: cool.... you can keep updating that same URL (at the bottom of the page) so all I have to do is refresh when you update...
<jaume> ok
<Kr0ntab> your ping results are good by the way...  now     ping -n -c 10 -q 80.58.0.33
<Kr0ntab> then    ping -n -c 10 -q 80.58.32.97
<jaume> ok
<Kr0ntab> all we're doing here is testing basic responsiveness... I'm looking for latency, packet loss... etc...
<jaume> it works too
<jaume> or you want to see the results
<Kr0ntab> want to see
<jaume> ok
<Kr0ntab> I am looking at the min/max/avergages... etc...
<Kr0ntab> did you update the page?
<FFForever> why does update manager say it cant update all of the repo's?
<jaume> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/59768/
<jaume> i'm sorry but i dont know how actualize
<jaume> when i click paste on the same url it goes to a new one where oinly is the new text
<Kr0ntab> jaume: this all looks good... lets do some other tests...
<jaume> ok
<Kr0ntab> jaume: type the following and paste results in pastebin...
<Kr0ntab> jaume:   dig @80.58.0.33 www.yahoo.com
<Kr0ntab> jaume: dig @80.58.32.97 www.yahoo.com
<Kr0ntab> jaume: I just private messaged you so we don't have to fill everyone's logs in this channel window...
<jaume> here
<jaume> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/59771/
<Kr0ntab> k
<SIRavecavec> HI i try to upgrade from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and i cant.
<FFForever> how do i turn my mic on?
<kniolet> SIRavecavec: you cant in what sense?
<kniolet> SIRavecavec: it worked for me when i followed the instructions on the kubuntu site... are you getting some sort of error message?
<minimec> FFForever: Maybe you have to configure that in gstreamer-properties
<SIRavecavec> kniolet: i receive this error : Could not verify the integrity of the upgrader application. This program will now exit.
<FFForever> how do i do that?
<minimec> alt+F2 gstreamer-properties
<minimec> FFForever: alt+F2 gstreamer-properties
<kniolet> SIRavecavec: :-/ i dunno... that seems strange
<SIRavecavec> kniolet: this is what i receive.
<SIRavecavec> I try several times.
<stdin> SIRavecavec: you can try switching to the main repositories and/or report the issue on Launchpad
<cwillu> bsnider, ooooo!
<JDahl> I am having some problems with laptop brightness after latest updates in Intrepid...  If power is removed, the brightness level is reduced significantly and isn't restored when power is restored. I didn't find a bug report about it - have others experienced this?
<SIRavecavec> stdin: how do i change to main repositories?
<duairc> Does anyone know how to bridge a device with network-manager 0.7 in intrepid? Is it possible?
<stdin> SIRavecavec: from Adept Manager, Adept -> Manage Repositories -> Download From -> Main Servers
<cwillu> bsnider, got it figured out, the libnvidia-tls library was at fault.  Could you tell me what your symlinks are for /usr/lib/libnvidia-tls* and /usr/lib/tls/*?
<cwillu> bsnider, I've got mine up and running again via nvidia-glx-177 (and also nvidia's installer if I feel like it :p), but I'm curious what the proper symlinks there are supposed to be
<cwillu> bsnider, and am curious why reinstalling nvidia-glx and company didn't rewrite them
<bsnider> cwillu, brb
<cwillu> yep
<bilicki> hi guys, I am using kubuntu 8.10 with KDE 4.1, when KDE loads, I just get a blank screen and my mouse pointer, nothing else... any ideas? however, stuff is working in the background, as the wireless internet connection gets set up (I used another console by pressing ctrl+alt+F5 to get the latest updates) any ideas?
<emilien> need help nautilus keep crashing whenever i open /home
<emilien> works fine for other directories
<emilien> anyone any ideas ?
<FFForever> why is the repo running so slow?
<bilicki> ok, does anyone know how to reset / reconfigure KDE settings or something?
<bilicki> as I said, I get a blank screen and a mouse pointer
<bluefox83> has anyone been able to get google gadgets to compile in 8.11?
<bluefox83> i keep getting a compile error when i try, i think it requires a library or something that's been outdated in ibex
<squid0> hello. I want to install Intrepid beta, but on the live cd I get an error with X... I see the KDE loading splash screen, but then X dies, the screen goes various shades of black, and then tries to start X again... this becomes a loop... On examining X logs, it seems to be a problem with my Intel graphics card, and mentions something about planes (A and B) and memory errors...
<bsnider> cwillu, /usr/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1 -> libnvidia-tls.so.177.80
<bsnider> cwillu, /usr/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1 -> libnvidia-tls.so.177.80
<squid0> how do I fix this, and (how) can I install intrepid knowing I'll be able to get a stable system with X?
<cwillu> bsnider, dpkg-query -S /usr/lib/libnvidia-tls.so ?
<bsnider> not found
<defrysk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/182716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182716 in linux "bcm4306, bcm4309, bcm4311, bcm4312 with b43 : Authentication with AP doesn't work." [Medium,Confirmed]
<cwillu> bsnider, dpkg-query -S libnvidia-tls rather ?
<defrysk> oops, sorry
<bsnider> i'll have to pastebin that
<cwillu> nvidia-glx-177?
<bsnider> cwillu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/59784/
<emilien> need help nautilus keep crashing whenever i open /home
<emilien> works fine for other directories
<emilien> anyone any ideas ?
<squid0> could my issue be related to the effort at an X configuration without /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<cwillu> bsnider, okay, thanks
<bsnider> squid0, you did download the daily-live image and not the old beta cd right?
<squid0> bsnider: eh, no, I downloaded the beta from 2 october
<bsnider> yeah, don't do that
<squid0> aha
<bsnider> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<squid0> thanks
<squid0> how stable is the latest daily?
<cwillu> bsnider, any reason why nvidia-glx-177 wouldn't recreate those symlinks (they didn't exist before), and instead put full copies of libnvidia-tls.so in their place?  (that was the error, two identical copies rather than one symlink to the original)
<bsnider> cwillu, i have no idea, but you should tell alberto about it
<bsnider> in other words, file a bug
<cwillu> :p
<cwillu> k
<bsnider> obviously it should rewrite every file when it's reinstalled
<squid0> so bsnider, my beta disk is useless?
<bsnider> it might make a good coaster
<squid0> ha ha
<squid0> what's a good vm to use to test?
<bsnider> i dunno, virtualbox?
<squid0> k...
 * kniolet likes vmware server since its free now
<kniolet> only free as in beer though, of course
<Blinkiz> Having problem getting my second network card to work. Its a Intel 1000 Pro network card (e1000). I have installed todays nightly of intrepid server. Can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<squid0> thanks, kniolet
<crimsun> has anyone tried recording using a mic?
<crimsun> more specifically, you need to be running current intrepid with libasound2-plugins installed
<crimsun> please contact me (IRC, e-mail, gtalk, whatever) if you're unable to record correctly using pulseaudio - I have a patch that should fix it, but I need testers.
<bsnider> crimsun, a patch to pulse 9.10?
<crimsun> bsnider: no, alsa-plugins.
<alex_mayorga> what's the official VNC solution on Intrepid?
<alex_mayorga> !bc43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bc43
<Blinkiz> I can't get my Intel 1000 Pro pci express card to work. is it e1000 or e1000e that has to be loaded?
<Blinkiz> For some reason, e1000e is not in the server version... Maybe its e1000?
<bsnider> Blinkiz, e1000e, but only if you made the mistake of installing the beta
<Blinkiz> Is 2.6.27-4 the blacklist variant?
<bsnider> yes
<Blinkiz> bsnider: I installed todays nightly
<bsnider> but it's fine now
<Blinkiz> oh
<bsnider> 27-7 works
<Blinkiz> Hmmm, did I make a mistake and took the wrong iso file? Not the nightly one?
<alex_mayorga> is vinagre still the VNC of choice in 8.10?
<crimsun> alex_mayorga: yes
<Blinkiz> AAaaagh, took the wrong iso and installed. that explains it :P
<squid0> bsnider: why not have a message on the beta download page informing about the dailies and linking to them?
<alex_mayorga> Blinkiz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/263555 maybe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,Fix released]
<alex_mayorga> oh! fix released, never mind
<alex_mayorga> crimsun: thanks
<Blinkiz> alex_mayorga: Yeah, I know. I took the wrong iso file from my own repository and installed an old release of intrepid. My bad
<Blinkiz> :)
<alex_mayorga> anyone with usable broadcom wireless?
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, beautifully usable
<cwillu_remote> but I had no issues in gutsy or hardy either once I discovered b43-fwcutter
<bsnider> squid0, you are preaching to the choir
<squid0> bsnider: ok
<bsnider> people are still mistakenly downloading hte beta and experiencing bugs that were fixed in some cases weeks ago
<squid0> right, example: me
<alex_mayorga> cwillu_remote, mine is all flaky, would you mind sharing configs
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, what chipset?
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, lspci|grep -i net
<alex_mayorga> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<alex_mayorga> cwillu_remote, do you have a wmaster0 bogus interface?
<bsnider> pciid would be better. you can obtain that using lspci -nn
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, yes
<theBishop> is firefox nearly unusable for anyone else?
<crimsun> theBishop: please describe further
<cwillu_remote> theBishop, nope, perfectly usable here
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, how is it installed right now?
<bsnider> wmaster0 is created by the mac80211 driver. it is normal for it to be there
<theBishop> after one of the many updates this week (not sure which)
<theBishop> Firefox is crashing constantly for me
<alex_mayorga> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/124159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124159 in linux "Broadcom bcm43xx Wireless driver regression in gutsy" [High,Confirmed]
<theBishop> seems to be related to the previously visited URL dropdown
<cwillu_remote> theBishop, can you run it in a terminal, and pastebin the output leading up to the crash?
<alex_mayorga> cwillu_remote, it's using b43
<theBishop> cwillu, yeah, i'll try that
<myk_robinson> is there a way in Gnome to have the wallpaper auto-rotate among images in a specified folder?
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, unrelated bug, unless you're using the old bcm43xx driver
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, lsmod|grep -Ei "b43|bcm"
<Redhammer> hi on one of my computers an hp laptop my keyboard mapping has gone completely awol after the upgrade
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, (pastebin the result, don't paste it here, it's a few lines)
<Redhammer> I have delete the custom xmodmap file I had for hardy and checked the setting in xorg.conf and in gnome
<Redhammer> both appear correct, any ideas
<louise> hello
<louise> I just upgraded two machines to intrepid, one of them can' t connect to the internet
<louise> can someone assist?
<cwillu_remote> <alex_mayorga,>  http://pastebin.com/m6dfb4d07
<louise> I believe once I can make a connection to the internet and update ibex everything might work
<alex_mayorga> cwillu_remote, anything I should remove/add?
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, :/ nothing jumping out at me
<alex_mayorga> might it be my hidden SSID?
<cwillu_remote> I can't speak much to that exact chipset, other than it's explicitly listed as supported by b43
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, could be, I don't use a hidden ssid myself
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, worth a shot if you don't mind turning it on
<cwillu_remote> (beacon)
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, but I've had no issues with wpa, wep, open, etc
<alex_mayorga> actually I've just checked the router and it's broadcasting as we speak
<alex_mayorga> so that shouldn't be the problem
<alex_mayorga> the bug I posted earlier is where I've been tracking my problem since gusty
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, it's for a different driver though.  You're not using bcm43xx
<alex_mayorga> yes, the title hasn't been updated in a long time
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, do you have b43-fwcutter installed?
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, you should probably update it so that people like me don't get misled :p
<alex_mayorga> installed Version: 1:011-4ubuntu1
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, hmm, comment #106 seems familiar.  At one point, I had to force my _access_ point to a minimum rate, due to interference from too many other ap's in the area, (or so I thought)
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, might give it a shot
<cwillu_remote> (that said, I haven't had any issues elsewhere, dunno)
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, have you run the fw cutter?
<cwillu_remote> or rather, do you recall it prompting you when it ran?
<cwillu_remote> when it installed the first time
<alex_mayorga> not the first time, but I've ran it weeks ago myself
<alex_mayorga> do I re-run?
<cwillu_remote> nah, should be fine
<cwillu_remote> sorry, I really don't know
<cwillu_remote> but look at that comment (#106)
<ElTimo> hi everyone
<louise> oh man, I just need a wired internet connection to solve all my issues. Can someone assist me? I edited /etc/network/interfaces and I still get an error message "failed to bring up" eth0
<san> My notbook has a Atheros wifi card. This get detected by ubuntu (I even see it in the 'hardware drivers' application). But the device does not show up on nmapplet nor ifconfig/iwconfig? Anyone got an idea what to do?
<ElTimo> has anyone managed to get the gspca webcam drivers working with intrepid?
<louise> san, i am getting the same problem
<bsnider> san, you've got the old madwifi stuff conflicting with the new ath5k/9k stuff
<alex_mayorga> cwillu_remote, do I add that?
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, give it a try
<bsnider> san, search for the linux-restricted-modules package and get rid of it
<san> bsnider: that's all?
<louise> san, actually, I don' t have my card listed in hardware drivers
<bsnider> san, yes
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, (the comment with the four commands, right?)
<alex_mayorga> cwillu_remote, yes
<ElTimo> anyone?
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, need to at least reconnect to the wireless after you do that
<ircbin> Hello! When will the release candidate be released?
<bsnider> ircbin, a few days
<bsnider> if you want to use intrepid now, try the daily-live cd
<ircbin> I need to made a new installation... Will it be released before next weekend?
<theBishop> cwillu_remote, http://rafb.net/p/b2KYLQ36.html
<alex_mayorga> cwillu_remote, what would that prove? I guess I should use wlan0 instead od eth1 right?
<bsnider> ircbin, yes
<ircbin> If not, I'll install the beta
<emilien> need help nautilus keep crashing whenever i open /home
<emilien> works fine for other directories
<ircbin> bsnider, ok
<emilien> anyone any ideas ?
<ircbin> :)
<ircbin> thanks
<emilien> is there anyway to find out why it crashed to debug it ?
<ElTimo> emilien: run it in a terminal
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, yes.
<emilien> ElTimo,  tried that got nothing
<ElTimo> huh....
<ElTimo> that's weird
<emilien> ElTimo,  it starts and then crashes suddenly
<cwillu_remote> theBishop, is that all of it?
<ElTimo> emilien: are you 32 or 64 bits?
<emilien> ElTimo,  32
<theBishop> cwillu_remote, yeah, it cuts off exactly the way i posted it
<ElTimo> emilien: that's what I'm on, and I haven't had any problems so far
<cwillu_remote> theBishop, how much is there before?
<emilien> ElTimo,  the only thing i changed is that i added a truecrypt file could that affect it ?
<ElTimo> emilien: it might, what exactly does a truecrypt file do?
<ElTimo> I'm a bit of a noob but I might be able to figure it out
<san> bsnider: There are multiple linux restricted modules packages: linux-restricted-modules-common, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-7-generic, linux-restricted-modules-generic, linux-generic. Are they all safe to remove?
<emilien> ElTimo,  its a encrypted directory
<theBishop> cwillu_remote, just this: ** (firefox:9929): WARNING **: Exception in gr::RangeSegment ... and it starts doing this as soon as the application loads
<bsnider> yes. remove them all
<ElTimo> ah ok
<ElTimo> it might
<ElTimo> emilien: is it mounted currently?
<emilien> ElTimo,  il move it from terminal
<emilien> ElTimo, no
<ElTimo> try mounting it then
<cwillu_remote> theBishop, is it unstable under a fresh profile?
<saint-takeshi> i'm trying to fix the bug listed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/120834 with the script porvided in the comments there on an acer aspire 5315 notebook.
<cwillu_remote> theBishop, "firefox -P --no-remote"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120834 in mesa "intel gm965 freezes with 3d applications" [High,Confirmed]
<Kajover> hey ive just installed ubuntu 8.10 beta on my macbook pro, but it it doesnt show up as a bootable drive.. i cant boot it. there are three partitions right now.. the disk is partitioned in the mac part. one disk0S3 40,3GB, linux swap 953.7MB
<saint-takeshi> i can't really tell if it's working, but the script and the notes seem to be geared towards 32-bit systems...is there anything i'm likely to have to change for x86_64?
<cwillu_remote> Kajover, try again with a nightly
<ElTimo> emilien: any luck?
<danage> so, i just did a distro upgrade and it failed critically. now doom awaits on the next reboot? is there a dkpg fixing command i can issue right now?
<cwillu_remote> danage, define 'fail'
<emilien> ElTimo,  heh , can't realy mount do not know password
<Kajover> i tried it with a daily (through the normal installation) and the beta.. (over livecd)
<ElTimo> emilien: lol o....thats a bit of a problem then...
<emilien> ElTimo,  not my comp fixing for friend
<ElTimo> ah gotcha
<emilien> ElTimo,  god know what he has in there don't wana know
<danage> cwillu_remote: i wish i could. i used update manager, it cancels. gives me error message and tells me my system might now be unusuable
<emilien> ElTimo, lol
<emilien> ElTimo, il try moving i
<ElTimo> emilien: yea it's always awkward to unearth someone else's porn
<danage> i should probably backup my home folder now?
<emilien> ElTimo, heh
<cwillu_remote> danage, well, typically you would do that before you upgrade :p
<ElTimo> emilien: anyway, try moving it
<danage> i have
<danage> a few days ago
<danage> i will do again now, i suppose
<Kajover> ive installed it by deleting the FAT32 partition which bootcamp made.. and split it up into an ext3 partition and a swap partition..
<Kajover> any idea why it cant boot it?
<cwillu_remote> danage, if you open a console and run dpkg --configure -a, what does it do?
<cwillu_remote> danage, (pastebin the output if it spits anything out)
<danage> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 5975 package `xserver-xorg-core':
<danage>  `Conflicts' field, invalid package name `xserver-xorg-input)wacom': character `)' not allowed (only letters, digits and characters `-+._')
<cwillu_remote> heh
<danage> i dont think it's funny
<danage> :)
<cwillu_remote> could try editing the file
<louise> I am trying to connect to my lan. When I do "sudo dhclient eth0" I get an error message tellling me to make sure packet socket and Socket filtering are enabled in ibex' kernel, what the heck should I do?
<cwillu_remote> danage, changing the ) to a -
<danage> cwillu_remote: perhaps it should be a bug report?
<ElTimo> so anyway, anyone know anything about the gspca drivers in intrepid?
<cwillu_remote> danage, nah, you probably just caught it at a really bad moment
<danage> define bad moment
<ElTimo> guess not....
<cwillu_remote> "bad moment:  The moment at which, if you upgrade to a new release, the upgrade process will trash your install rather than upgrade it.  See also, 'beta testing'"
<xyz> hi ubuntu alpha/beta community
<ElTimo> lol
 * cwillu_remote pokes alex_mayorga with a stick
<alex_mayorga1> didn't help
<cwillu> ah well
<alex_mayorga1> disconnections remain
<emilien> ElTimo, to move file this right syntax ? sudo cp  truecrypt  /Desktop
<emilien>  
<cwillu> alex_mayorga, you're up-to-date on your updates right?
<ElTimo> emilien: I would try sudo mv truecrypt Desktop
<alex_mayorga1> cwillu, would you help me work out that bugger report so it gets picked up soon
<ElTimo> without the /
<louise> doodes
<alex_mayorga1> cwillu, fully updated to 5 minutes ago :)
<cwillu_remote> emilien, ~/Desktop
<louise> help me out will ya?
<ElTimo> that's probably a better idea
<ElTimo> because I don't know where truecrypt is
<louise> I need to establish a wired connection thats all
<san> bsnider: thanks for the help.. writing this now using the wireless connection!!
<bsnider> good
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, comment #122
<san> bsnider: Do you know if this issue will be fixed for the final release?
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, you're probably best off submitting a new bug, with a link back to bug #124159, with an up-to-date summary of what is known (leaving out anything bcm43xx-related, except perhaps for historical context)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124159 in linux "Broadcom bcm43xx Wireless driver regression in gutsy" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124159
<alex_mayorga1> cwillu, so new bugger is due?
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, I think so, the old one has too much gunk that's unrelated to the current problems
<danage> cwillu_remote: do you know what i could try to fix it?
<cwillu_remote> danage, I wasn't kidding :p
<danage> edit the file?
<cwillu_remote> danage, edit the file it said, and change that ) to a -
<danage> then, do the whole thing again?
<cwillu_remote> check if anything around that part of the file seems really out of place
<cwillu_remote> danage, then run dpkg --configure -a again
<bsnider> san, it isn't really an issue. the problem occurred because of the new drivers available in the .27 kernel. the restricted-modules package used to be necessary but isn't anymore.
<cwillu_remote> danage, if that works, run apt-get dist-upgrade, and the dpkg --configure -a, back and forth until they both finish with no errors
<bsnider> saint-takeshi, someone installing fresh would never notice the difference
<bsnider> san, someone installing fresh would never notice the difference
<san> bsnider: well I installed fresh
<bsnider> did you specifically request the restricted-modules package?
<san> nope
<bsnider> strane
<xyz> How you guys feel with this beta version of Ubuntu?
<cwillu_remote> alex_mayorga, your job is to make this as easy as possible for the guy reading the bug to do something useful  :)
<bsnider> strange
<danage> cwillu_remote: `Conflicts' field, invalid package name `xcerver-xx7f;rg-video-1.0': character `x7f;' not allowed (only letters, digits and characters `-+._')
<cwillu_remote> heh
<danage> i will try that one too
<cwillu_remote> hold up
<saint-takeshi> xyz: it's like a dream come true...a really weird dream, with lots of errors, but not a bad dream, by any means.
<cwillu_remote> danage, it's not just an isolated case, so now I'm worried
<Redhammer> hi has anybody here managed to use the broadcom sta driver with wpa ?
<danage> maybe a corrupt file. do you want it?
<cwillu_remote> danage, flash drive or normal harddrive?
<danage> hdd
<danage> *new* hdd
<Redhammer> I can see my network but it keeps going around in a circle trying to authenticate, without security it works
<cwillu_remote> danage, what's the filename again?
<danage>  /var/lib/dpkg/available
<cwillu> danage, filesize?
<danage> the file doesn't look like there is garbage
<cwillu> (ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/)
<saint-takeshi> Redhammer: does it the 2nd little green ball light up?
<danage> 1215655
<danage> md5sum a450f7f23321ee6df802d2b33816312f
<cwillu> danage, do an apt-get update , and dpkg --configure -a again
<danage> that is, with my edit
<saint-takeshi> Redhammer: or do you just get the one little green ball and the spinny thing and then the "disconnected" message?
<cwillu> danage, yep, we already know it's corrupted :p
<emilien> need help can't mount /home directory with nautilus crashes , ran in terminal no errors,  can open all other directories including /home branches
<danage> it didn't find anything on the update me thinks
<danage> same error
<san> bsnider: well with the previous version the hardware was wrongly detected (AR5006EG instead of the actual AR5007EG). Perhaps this detection is still wrong??
<danage> cwillu: should i wait a moment?
 * cwillu ponders how to get that file rebuilt 
<cwillu> danage, what does available.old look like?
<cwillu> availab;e-old rather
 * cwillu cringes
<danage> no file
<danage> 1215655
<danage> same size
<emilien> need help can't mount /home directory with nautilus it takes couple mins to load full cpu get black box  , ran in terminal no errors,  can open all other directories including /home branches fine
<danage> should i rename it?
<cwillu> danage, one sec, I'm testing
<danage> sorry, take your time
<cwillu> danage, I don't know if this breaks anything else
<cwillu> danage, but rename the file (sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/available /var/lib/dpkg/available.broken)
<cwillu> danage, and then sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/available
<cwillu> danage, and the dpkg --configure -a
<danage> let's test if it does :)
<cwillu_remote> it didn't immediately break anything on mine :p
<danage> looking good
<cwillu> danage, if it continues, then when it's done, run an apt-get dist-upgrade, followed by another dpkg --configure -a
<cwillu> danage, as long as either of them continue to give errors, keep going back and forth
<cwillu> danage, it should eventually get everything resolved, although you may still have a weird system after a reboot :p
<danage> ...
<danage> will report
<cwillu> and next time, don't buy a maxtor hard drive :p
<tazz> hey would this be the right place to talk about kubuntu 8.10 ?
<cwillu> (s/maxtor/$CURRENT_KNOWN_BAD_MANUFACTURER/g)
<danage> cwillu: inside joke? cause i dont have none
<DanaG> It's always good to have backups.
<bsnider> tazz, only because of the absence of a kubuntu+1 channel
<tazz> heh
<danage> cwillu: ah yes, totally agree
<trigpin> need help think found bug , my /home directory has been set to read only , i think nautilus did this
<danage> errors with evolution and evolution-exchange
<cwillu> trigpin, did you run nautilus as root?
<tazz> cool, i just finished dist-upgrading + reboot, and now kdmgreet is crashing at startup.
<danage> cwillu when i do dist-upgrade it gives me unmet dependencies
<danage> and tells me i should apt-get -f install
<cwillu> do that :p
<trigpin> cwillu, i can't do any thing only terminal as gui will not start ' read only file system '
<danage> okie
<cwillu> danage, at the end of it all, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will make sure most of the normal packages are installed, in case it gets confused at this point
<trigpin> startx
<danage> it's looking pretty normal right now
<danage> i am in the distro upgrade process right now, and it gave me no errors so far
<cwillu> DanaG, bsnider can tell you about my last 'it looks normal right now' experience :p
<cwillu> but it's a good sign
<trigpin> cwillu, how can i change file permissions via terminal
<danage> trigpin: chmod
<cwillu> trigpin, readonly filesystem isn't a filepermission, it's the drive itself mounted readonly for some reason
<danage> ehh chown
<danage> ehh both
<cwillu> trigpin, did it give you an error on the last bootup, or is there anything else weird right now?
<bsnider> cwillu now that you have the nvidia driver, did you try the gtkperf tests?
<cwillu> !info gtkperf
<ubottu> Package gtkperf does not exist in intrepid
<trigpin> cwillu, well before nautilus would not notopen home / but would open /home/music then this happened
<cwillu> trigpin, before that, anything weird?
<trigpin> cwillu, no
<alex_mayorga> cwillu, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/286071 anything I'm missing?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286071 in b43-fwcutter "Poor performance/sensitivity Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN" [Undecided,New]
<trigpin> cwillu, reboot do anything ?
<cwillu> trigpin, what does "df -h /" say?
<cwillu> alex_mayorga, seems okay.  May take a few days before it gets triaged, but at least it'll be looked at
<trigpin> cwillu, nothing get '>_' blinking cursor
<cwillu> trigpin:  df -h /
<cwillu> that's what you typed?
<cwillu> (no quotes)
<cwillu> hit ctrl+c first
<tazz> A faital error occurred.The application unknown (kdmgreet) crashed and caused the signal 6 (SIGABRT)
<trigpin> cwillu, yes , i typed that
<cwillu> trigpin, /, not \, right?
<cwillu> ( '> ' means your in a line continuation, which is typically an unclosed quote or bracket, or a \)
<trigpin> cwillu, yes
<cwillu> trigpin, hit ctrl+c and try it one more time?
<cwillu> df -h /
<Redhammer> Hi, anybody had any luck getting ndiswrapper to load properly ? I have a broadcom card and despite blacklisting b43 b43xx b43legacy ssb i cannot get ndis to take the cardover
<trigpin> cwillu, i tried def -h /  not df not sure whats come over me today , i got /dev/sda2/ 317 G 74 286  25%
<DanaG> Redhammer: perhaps blacklist 'wl', also.
<cwillu> trigpin, lol
<DanaG> That's another Broadcom driver.
<cwillu> trigpin, sudo mount / -o remount,rw
<trigpin> cwillu, ok one sec
<tazz> roflol ok i found a workaround for my problem...
<bsnider> use gnome?
<tazz> i can login from gnome's login prompt, scelect kde as my session
<edgy> Hi, when I have a screensavor in kubuntu I cann't see the password box while typing
<edgy> only me?
<tazz> but then kio_trash crashes :/
<trigpin> cwillu, here http://pastebin.com/m52298150
<trigpin> cwillu, sorry for long wait had t copy , from screen to paper and paper to paste bin =(
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> trigpin, I'm inclined to say you've got a hardware problem :/
<trigpin> cwillu, oh damn
<DanaG> Yeah.  Advice for dealing with failing hard drive: stop using it... as soon as possible.  Use a backup system, or something, and get a new hard drive to transfer the data to.
<trigpin> cwillu, do be honest has been making clunking nosises when it starts =(
<ByteJuggler> I'd suggest you get yourself another hard disk, then boot up with the Ubuntu rescue remix CD (or maybe the liveCD with some extra apps installed online, or something like Trinity Rescue Kit), then clone the old disk to the new one with e.g. "dd_rescue"
<danage> cwillu dist-upgrade now gives done, no errors
<danage> dkpg configure gives no output
<DanaG> gddrescue
<ByteJuggler> it will get the good parts of the disk first, then try as long/hard (or not) as you like to try the damaged bits
<cwillu> trigpin, that would count as 'anything else weird' :p
<DanaG> Handy hint: use a log file.
<danage> what do i do to finalize the upgrade process?
<DanaG> Put the log file on a flash drive, or such.
<ByteJuggler> (yeah dd_rescue = the command in gddrescue package iirc)
<cwillu> trigpin, shut the machine down, leave it shut down until you have something to back up to
<DanaG> That way, if it locks up, it can resume even after a reboot.
<cwillu> trigpin, but pay more attention to DanaG and ByteJuggler than me right now :p
<cwillu> danage, yay!
<danage> do i reboot now?
<cwillu> sure
<cwillu> good luck :p
<danage> thanks
<ByteJuggler> (warning: there are 2 ddrescue commands out there, the normal "ddrescue" and GNU ddrescue.  Confusingly, the first's package name is "ddrescue" and the command is "dd_rescue" (so my previous comment was slightly wrong), and the seconnds is "gddrescue" and teh command is "ddrescue")  You want the package "gddrescue" with command dd_rescue, its the better one
<ByteJuggler> )
<ByteJuggler> sorry I mean
<ByteJuggler> command "ddrescue"
<ByteJuggler> for petes sake
 * ByteJuggler slaps himself on the forhead
<danage> cwillu: i just realized my computer has the e1000 intel thingy
<danage> do i need to blacklist or am i safe?
<cwillu> danage, I'm not sure what the state is on that
<bsnider> you're safe
<ByteJuggler> brb
<bsnider> that bug was fixed
 * DanaG wishes they'd remove the other one from repos.
<danage> bsnider: so if i boot my new kernel that i downloaded today i will be fine?
<DanaG> That is, remove the bad one that doesn't skip bad areas.
<bsnider> yes
 * cwillu is away now
<danage> thanks
<danage> thanks cwillu
<trigpin> cwillu, just rebooted into windows and it works does this cross out the possibility of drive failure ?
<DanaG> trigpin: try installing SpeedFan ( www.almico.com/speedfan.php ), and check out the hard drive diagnostic thingy.
<danage> ok it worked
<danage> cwillu ^
<trigpin> DanaG,  ok thanks will do , thanks for all your help
<hadi57> hi, i have problem with my atheros wlan, i looks recognized as per system > administration > hardware drivers but still not working, help really appreciated
<danage> hadi57: you might try the regular ubuntu channel, as probably intrepid uses the same type of driver as hardy
<hadi57> ok thnx
<danage> after my distro-upgrade to intrepid, update manager shows ubuntu-desktop as a package but it's greyed out, i cannot install it. any ideas how i could resolve that?
<dvoid> is there any xconfiguration frontend in 8.10 yet?
<dvoid> the only thing i can find in the default installation is changing resolution...nothing more :S
<bobertdos> danage: In the terminal, see what sudo apt-get dist-upgrade says about it.
<bsnider> hadi57, still there?
<hadi57> yes
<danage> bobertdos: i think that's what it needed
<danage> thanks
<bsnider> hadi57, do not use restricted driver manager for the atheros card anymore. remove all linux-restricted-modules packages you have installed
<hadi57> i didnt install them, i dont know how to remove them, still not that good in command line
<bsnider> hadi57, open synaptic and search for linux-restricted-modules
<hadi57> ok
<hadi57> ill do now
<hadi57> there are 4 of them, remove all 4?
<bsnider> yes remove them all
<hadi57> ok
<bsnider> hadi57, is your atheros card a wireless-n card?
<hadi57> i dont know, it is built in, aspire one acer notebook
<hadi57> module removed
<bsnider> open a console and run the lspci command
<bsnider> look for the atheros entry and paste it in here
<hadi57> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<bsnider> alright so the driver you need to be using is ath5k
<bsnider> the command is sudo modprobe ath5k
<hadi57> ok,
<hadi57> ok i issued the command
<theBishop> firefox just crapped out with this error: firefox: /build/buildd/cairo-1.8.0/src/cairo-ft-font.c:622: _cairo_ft_unscaled_font_unlock_face: Assertion `unscaled->lock_count > 0' failed.  any idea how i can fix this?
<hadi57> but i didnt see any action
<bsnider> you should be able to use network-manager to connect to an access point now
<hadi57> still nothing there, shell i reboot?
<bsnider> sure
<hadi57> cant see the see the wirless device in connection manager
<hadi57> ok ill reboot
<hadi57> hi again, did a reboot, still cant see the wireless
<bsnider> where are you looking fo rit?
<hadi57> network setting, nothing as wirless
<hadi57> no wlan
<bsnider> use the network icon that is up near the time/sate
<hadi57> i did
<hadi57> cant see it
<hadi57> i use to see it before i updated ubuntu, but still could connect, couldnt see any AP
<bsnider> try in a console "iwconfig"
<hadi57> no wireless extensions
<bsnider> do a lspci -nn, look for the pciid -- [168c:0019] or something like that associated with the atheros device
<hadi57> u know, when i issued the command ath5k, i didnt see any reactiion
<hadi57> ok ill do now
<nlion> hello
<hadi57> i got this:  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)
<bsnider> well, that pciid is on this list as definitely working
<hadi57> what i could be missing
<bsnider> maybe jockey is trying to load the madwifi drivers or something i don't know. i'd file a bug. the package is going to be your latest kernel. tell them that the kernel isn't properly loading ath5k to control your card even though it is listed as working.
<bsnider> i've helped a few people over the past few days with exactly the same problem as you except they got it working. so maybe you're not doing something they did
<hadi57> few hours ago, i was trying to install huawei 3.5G usb modem, and couldnt, do you think that may affected it?
<bsnider> that's an impossible question to answer since i don't know what you did
<hadi57> ok, thanks a lot for your help
<nlion> I have a macbook 2,1 and I'm not getting audio out of my headphone jack, although my speakers are working
<nlion> what should I do to troubleshoot this?
<bsnider> nlion, your headphone jack is probably muted
<Supersaiyan_IV> nlion, volume control → preferences, enable everything, then look for headphone output and enable/unmute
<nlion> excellent, ok that works
<nlion> now, the f3, f4, and f5 buttons on my keyboard are supposed to change the audio volume, and when I press them the image on screen pops up that shows the audio volume changing
<nlion> but the volume doesn't actually change
<bsnider> it's probably controlling a different channel than the one you're hearing
<nlion> where can I set with channel they control?
<nlion> *which
<jin> I have a problem with intrepid. when I click on a window, after changing the sound volume, the volume bar doesn't disappear..  it used to disappear automatically in Ubuntu Hardy. a bug?
<nlion> bsnider: I'd like the volume control buttons to only change the master volume level
<bsnider> i'm sure you would
<serenecloud> nlion: you need to select which volume it controls \
<nlion> right, but where can I select this?
<serenecloud> System > Preferences > Sound
<serenecloud> bottom option "Default Mixer Tracks"
<serenecloud> make sure you have the right system and Master selected
<nlion> excellent
<nlion> thank you!
<serenecloud> np
<danage> what is the appropriate launchpad package to report a bug in network manager in intrepid?
<nellery> danage: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager
<nellery> more specifically, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+filebug
<danage> ouch, there are many bugs in it already
<nellery> If you are filing a bug on NM 0.7, remember to add 0.7 to the beginning of your description
<danage> yeah
<danage> this needs some going through, maybe someone has reported the issue already
<danage> maybe someone else has the problem too: with ath9k, it keeps asking me for the wireless lan key even though it knows it, and doesn't connect
<bsnider> that used to be a problem, but was fixed long ago now
<danage> hmm... not for me :(
<bsnider> do you have all updates?
<danage> checking
<danage> which version should i have?
<bsnider> the latest of everything
<danage> is it a svn snapshot from 20081015 that they are using?
<nellery> danage: the latest version of NM is network-manager (0.7~~svn20081015t224738-0ubuntu1)
<nellery> in Intrepid
<bascule> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 3.2-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 564 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<Storrgie> how do i get back into gnome when i push cntrl+alt+f1
<Storrgie> ?
<charlie-tca> alt+f7
<Storrgie> serious?
<charlie-tca> yes, serious
<Storrgie> ok i will try
<ByteJuggler> OK does anyone else have an old 9800XT (AGP) and having it working successfully either with FOSS radeon driver or ATI fglrx?
<Storrgie> thank you, you are my hero
<Storrgie> i will drink this beer to you
<charlie-tca> You have 7 terminals there alt+f1, f2, f3, f4, f5, f6, and f7
<charlie-tca> np
<ByteJuggler> I've been having a boatload of trouble since the initial Intrepid install on this hardware
<ByteJuggler> after the initial install everything worked fine with the OSS driver (even "extra" visual effects)
<ByteJuggler> now having done updates fglrx will not work (reported a bug just now) and the "radeon" driver is flaky
<ByteJuggler> anyway
<limecat> was a new theme for intrepid rolled out recently o.0 i just installed with a daily alternative CD from saturday, and its TOTALLY different than it was a week ago
<Storrgie> is there any reason for screen savers not to work in intrepid?
<ByteJuggler> yeah well I must say the cirly theme doesn't do it for me
<ByteJuggler> circly
<limecat> nah, its not that
<ByteJuggler> but hey
<limecat> i had that one, this ones a gritty awesome lookin one
<J-_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<charlie-tca> Maybe it's the final theme for Intrepid?
<J-_> Will Intrepid work with my hardware? http://paste.ubuntu.com/59894/
<limecat> i hope so, but it doesnt look like it would fit with the ubuntu-y feel
<limecat> like, the top and bottom panels have gritty shading in parts like theyre dirty
<limecat> screenshot incoming
<J-_> Hello?
<ByteJuggler> at glance I'd say yes
<charlie-tca> J-_: it should, why not download a live cd and make sure
<ByteJuggler> cant vouch for the GM965 driver but it should be ok
<ByteJuggler> (took the words right out of my mouth)
<limecat> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7167734@N03/2955545809/sizes/l/
<charlie-tca> J-_: Make that the daily image, though, not the
<charlie-tca> beta image
<J-_> I flippin well hope so with the GM965. Someone told me to get this laptop because the hardware would work well in Hardy, and upcoming releases.
<J-_> ;(
<bsnider> that's human with the new wallpaper
<limecat> check the panels tho, they have a gritty dealie goin
<limecat> its awesome
<bsnider> they're partially transparent
<J-_> charlie-tca:  Meh, maybe I'll just wait til it's out of beta. I don't want to risk my newish laptop.
<limecat> oh, doh
<J-_> would suck to have hardware not work after installation
<charlie-tca> Okay, should be the RC this week
<limecat> now if i could only get repos with bleeding edge versions of wine >_>
<charlie-tca> I saw on the mailing list the maintainer has packaged the latest version for Ubuntu
<ByteJuggler> like I say, I cant personally vouch for the GM965 but I'm 96.231% sure it'll be fine
<ByteJuggler> :P
<charlie-tca> Sorry, that's stable version, I think
<J-_> heh
<ByteJuggler> (my 9800XT otoh is not so fine... :( )
<ByteJuggler> (irritatingly)
<charlie-tca> :(
 * DanaG wonders if nvidia will EVER fix the damn 96 drivers.
<limecat> yea, it is
<DanaG> What panel image is that?
<limecat> which is irritating, since the point of wine, when it comes to games, is to get the most FPS, which means dev version (or latest that works with your game)
<pwnguin> i thought the point of wine was to run
<limecat> tell that to a raid leader/arena partner in wow
<limecat> well, its 2fps, but hey, it runs!
<RAOF> s/most FPS/adequate FPS/
<limecat> agreed, but adequate=most at this point in wow, when youre playing on a laptop
<limecat> and runs=latest when it comes to warhammer (with luck)
<pwnguin> somehow, i cant help but imagine most means not running wine
 * ByteJuggler enables the new "gritty" wallpaper on his Intrepid install...
<limecat> i get more FPS on my laptop with latest wine/hardy, vs vista with all crap services off and themes off
<RAOF> When I was playing WoW, my laptop (after I stopped it throttling due to overheating) got perfectly adequate ~60FPS with wine versions as old as 0.96(?) or there abouts.
<bsnider> it's increasingly the case that computers aren't for 3d gaming though
<limecat> i think it was 30FPS wine/hardy vs 15 opengl vista, or 20 directx vista
 * ByteJuggler cant really see any difference on the panels... (?)
<ajmitch> RAOF: I wouldn't mind seeing something that smooth :)
<limecat> ByteJuggler: i was an idiot, the panels were transparent because of compiz and weere showing the background
<ByteJuggler> rofl ok
<limecat> anywho, cya all :D
 * c0mp13371331337 slowly snuggles into Intrepid rather nicely.
<DanaG> E: module-alsa-sink.c: snd_pcm_rewind() failed: No such device
<DanaG> E: asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally
<DanaG> E: sink-input.c: Assertion 'i->thread_info.rewrite_nbytes == 0' failed at pulsecore/sink-input.c:1147, function pa_sink_input_request_rewind(). Aborting.
<DanaG> grr.
<ByteJuggler> fwiw I think sound on Linux is moving in the right direction with Pulse, it's all becoming pretty damn cool...
<ByteJuggler> (so thanks if you're working on it)
<J-_> should I download 32 or 64bit?
<ByteJuggler> what cpu have you got?
<pwnguin> im just happy that my jacksense works
<J-_> I have a 64bit cpu
<pwnguin> no more looking like an idiot with my headphones on and the speakers playing
<bsnider> according to recent remarks by linus, you should be using 64-bit
<ByteJuggler> how new are  you with linux/ubuntu?
<dli__> !icedtea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icedtea
<J-_> ByteJuggler:  I've had Ubuntu installed a couple years. Since dapper I think, possibly back more.
<J-_> I might just download 32bit. I want to try adobe air.
<ByteJuggler> ok, well I'd also say 64-bit with the warning that there's a diminishing number of things which need a little more fiddling to get working (or requires 32-bit versions to be installed)
<ByteJuggler> compared to 32-bit
<ByteJuggler> all imho of course
<ByteJuggler> it also depends on how much RAM you ahve
<c0mp13371331337> What about flash on 64 bit firefox?  I've read a few ways of doing this, what's the best in everyone's opinion?
<wgrant> c0mp13371331337: Click Install when it asks you.
<ByteJuggler> less than 4GB (or I should say 3.5GB) and you might as well avoid any hassles by going 32-bit
<J-_> 2gb RAM
<dli__> c0mp13371331337, I use gnash /swfdec
 * sarixe skdjf
 * sarixe dies
<c0mp13371331337> wgrant: Hasn't asked me yet.  I tried going to youtube, it didn't display anything where the video should be.
<ByteJuggler> (sorry cant remember what I did for flash on my 64bit install)
<c0mp13371331337> dli__: I've had bad luck with gnash being buggy in the past (6-12 months ago).  Has it gotten more stable since?
<dli__> I think ubuntu will do well during recession? can I buy ubuntu stocks on market?
<dli__> c0mp13371331337, they just released 0.8.4, should be quite stable
<J-_> ...
<dli__> c0mp13371331337, swfdec is always stable for me, but uses too much cpu power
<J-_> buy ubuntu stocks? I thought Canonical was private...
<dli__> J-_, any chance to go public?
<dli__> J-_, I think recession would give linux a lift
<J-_> Ask Mark Shuttleworth.
 * sarixe hi
<c0mp13371331337> dli__: I'll check it out then, thanks!
<dli__> c0mp13371331337, probably, you may want to try gnash when 1.0.0 released
<wgrant> c0mp13371331337: That's because YouTube does strange detectiony things. Visit another Flash-using site - if it asks for Flash, Firefox will ask you to install it.
 * c0mp13371331337 adds 'detectiony' to list of words to be used at least 5 times today.
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-12
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: sometimes  the not so technical people need to know about their hardware as well,  because they need to know if they have enough RAM for a Windows virtual machine, or  they got to configure some hardware
<Twigathy> xsplash is amusing. I see it for maybe a second or so before I hit the login screen... >_<
<joaopinto> mom_, it will depend on your hw, on mine I didn't find a significant difference
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, well it depends on your point of view. Really, there's no advantage for Canonical to target the home user market. Businesses are the ones that are willing to shell out for support.
<sebsebseb> Twigathy: yeah it's quick, sadly the log in screen isn't that good though, and can't be themed,  and already had that discussion a while ago
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, what you're saying isn't wrong, at all.
<cybersplice> Well, basically speaking. A hardware audit tool of some kind would be really useful.
<mzz> henken: "Disabling IRQ #17" looks suspicious in combination with pata_jmicron being on that irq
<henken> mzz, I just found the error around there
<sebsebseb> most people  that are responsible for an Ubuntu install, will sometimes  probably  need to know something about their hardware, even Microsoft reolize that I guess, hence all those nice graphical tools  for finding out about hardware even in the homeuser/consumer versions
<sebsebseb> of Windows
<mom_> will there be release parties like for windows 7?
<sebsebseb> mom_: yes
<sebsebseb> mom_: I am not sure how long the release parties have been going on for, but  I guess it's been a while now, for every Ubuntu release
<joaopinto> mom_, uh, release parties for windows ? how do you get the free cd's to install ?
<joaopinto> you mean, store parties :) ?
<mom_> joaopinto_you had to sign up a month ago and they would ship you the signature steve ballmer edition
<mzz> henken: it also mentions the "irqpoll" boot option being possibly helpful
<cybersplice> joaopinto, they do tend to give out freebies. You occasionally get them even at InfoSec.
<mom_> i was going to do that so i could run it next to ubuntu
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: maybe some devs will see my comments here and  :D
<mzz> henken: might want to give that a shot, and if you have 9.04 media around I really recommend trying to compare
<joaopinto> cybersplice, a complete windows 7 install as freebie ?
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, they might also say, "Let's ban that cybersplice git." or, "I fancy a hotdog."
<cybersplice> hehe
<mzz> henken: also: there might be a way to make hd device detection synchronous again, which at least would make dmesg more readable
<cybersplice> joaopinto, yeah, i think they gave some out.
<cybersplice> joaopinto, you can get the RC anyway. ;)
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: brainstorm is the proper place for suggestions though
<joaopinto> cybersplice, I am not talking about promoting campaigns, that's marketing, does not count
<henken> mzz, I will try that option
<mom_> joaopinto, they just dont give out the source code for free
<cybersplice> joaopinto, i don't see much difference, to be honest.
<joaopinto> mom_, the last time I have checked Win7 was paid, is closed sourced and paid, well paid, btw :)
<cybersplice> joaopinto, giving out free cds is giving out free cds. It's more effective for us types though, since people can give them to their mates after. ;)
<mom_> joaopinto, well you are paying for steve ballmer´s signature on the signature edition so that makes sense
<sebsebseb> mom_: Microsoft  give software away to lock people in
<sebsebseb> or  for rather cheap for that reason
<cybersplice> mom_, they don't give out the source code at all, unless you happen to be a state government and want to sign literally a book's worth of NDA.
<henken> mzz, thanks for the help so far, I will reboot to attempt that option
<sebsebseb> mom_:  also if the code isn't open  it restricts our freedoms
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<mom_> cybersplice, didnt they give out source code for mono?
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, microsoft only give stuff away for cheap when they're afraid, and you're high profile.
<Nafai> mom_: Mono is not written by Microsoft
<mzz> hah
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: sure or make  versions of Internet Explorer for  XP, when it was never intended to begin with
<cybersplice> mom_, that's not an operating system, and no, mono was written from scratch to the specification which was open iirc.
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: yep Firefox gained quite a lot of market share and then they did it,  as a result Mozilla have an internal joke "Internet Explorer 7 the best browser we ever made"
<mom_> .NET stuff?
<cybersplice> mom_, Mono is an OSS implementation of .net.
<mzz> mom_: if the actual ".NET stuff" was opensource we wouldn't need most of Mono
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: yep no IE7 for XP  untill that
<mom_> well i can get free microsoft word templates from the microsoft website, thats all that matters really
<joaopinto> mzz, yes we would, because it would rely on Windows tecnhology, open source that you would not be able to compile on linux :)
<mzz> joaopinto: which is why I said "most of" :)
<mzz> joaopinto: although perhaps my guess of the ratios involved is very wrong
<cybersplice> mom_, you can't get Office for free, which is what counts really. £300 to get basic word processing and desktop publishing? I'm facing a purchase of about 610 copies of office right now. That will really eat into my storage budget.
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: I wonder if Ubuntu  12.04 or 14.04  both LT's (according to when LTS's are meant to be)  will be able to compete properly against Windows,  after all that's the time when many  Windows users will be leaving XP probably
<joaopinto> you don't expect .NET to be ANSI C/C++ :P
<mom_> sebsebseb, mozilla wont say anything like that about IE8 . . wow that browser it awful
<mzz> joaopinto: no, but I'd expect a large chunk of the .net stdlib to be written in c# (at least that's how the minor parts of the mono one I looked at worked)
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: 2014  XP will stop being supported unless they extend that again,  and Microsoft have told businesses before to leave XP in 2012 by the latest
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, i think Linux's purported inability to compete with Windows isn't so much a features issue but a culture issue.
<JanC> actually, MS has an open source implementation of .NET IIRC  ;)
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: and lack of  hardware and software support from many manufactures still sadly
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, XP is pretty irrelevant to business. most businesses don't ever need MS support for the desktop OS, per se. HOwever, i am going to have to scrap my entire 2k3 architecture right now..
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, really?
<mzz> sure
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: really to what?
<cybersplice> becuase all my servers and desktops seem to work pretty well.
<mzz> cybersplice: games! :)
<mom_> i just go around wiping peoples computers and putting linux on it without their permission, good way to get converts
<cybersplice> The hardware support etc.
<cybersplice> Lets' face it, the real inroad we need to make is in the business sector.
<sebsebseb> mom_: and they pay you for that?
<cybersplice> Windows didn't get popular becuase it was a home OS, it got popular trough the business sector.
<mom_> no its a fun hobby/espionage
<cybersplice> People saw the Windows logo at work, and when the opportunity arose to get it at home, it made them feel warm and fuzzy.
<cybersplice> mzz, I know. Only winddows machine in my house is the one i use for games. :D
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: yeah and there was a woman in #ubuntu the other day/night who  had been using  Debian at work :)  so she wanted to give Ubuntu a try, but then Grub issues :(
<mom_> linux isnt is as popular because 1) vendors arent writing drivers for it like windows and 2) linux spends too much time trying to be like windows
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, happens.
<sebsebseb> Grub can still be a right pain after all this time,  I wonder if that can ever be made to be much more user friendly to deal with problems
<joaopinto> mom_, I don't agree with the 2)
<cybersplice> mom_, i've not had a hardware issue in a business setting in years.
<cybersplice> Oh wait i lied
<cybersplice> i had a really annoying problem with a 1u dell server with some hokey ass graphics card that wasn't supported
<mzz> sebsebseb: yeah, and now with the grub 2 transition we're sort of getting that all over again
<sebsebseb> mzz: elebrarate?
<cybersplice> business users who are concerned about stability need to be using the LTS.
<cybersplice> Enough said.
<henke> mzz, I am back (under a slightly different nick). the irqpoll option disabled my keyboard input, so I couldn't really try if it helped. However, I disconnected my DVD drive (same IDE cable), and the disk now gives normal performance
<mom_> eg 2) openoffice
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: LTS also gets old though,  and it really does after three years
<JanC> I set up grub2 manually after an upgrade, and even that worked without a hickup
<mzz> sebsebseb: I don't know how much you've messed with grub 2 yet, but the scripts involved don't seem to be entirely robust yet.
<cybersplice> henke, does the DMA work??
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: and things do seem rather old,  when they are getting old, and only get security updates from the repo
<mzz> sebsebseb: it not detecting my jaunty install's separate /boot at all was a little unfortunate, for example.
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, but that's not what business users care about.
<mzz> sebsebseb: (well, it detected it, but the scripts ignored this information)
<cybersplice> They care that the application they are running on their server continues to run and will be supported for n years.
<cybersplice> ie their amortization period.
<joaopinto> mom_, oh, you are comparing an app with an OS
<cybersplice> oh god, i said amortization
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: sure stability, well many would recommend Debian instead of an Ubuntu LTS, and hmm I am saying this in here hmm
<joaopinto> how does ooo compare to Windows ?
<cybersplice> Heretic! :D
<henke> cybersplice, well, it seems to be fine now. it was always in udma5 mode, though
<mom_> joaopinto, well yes, people tend not to just download the linux kernel and make comparisions
<cybersplice> joaopinto,  care to rephrase that? it sounded like you were comparing an OS to a desktop productivity suite. :D
<mzz> henke: hmm, fishy. I don't really know what kernel-level change could cause that. Worth filing a bug on, I guess.
<cybersplice> henke, hmm. interesting issue!
<joaopinto> cybersplice, mon did it, it said linux tries to be like windows, the example was openoffice...
<joaopinto> mom_
<mom_> mom_, and even the kernel is getting bloated like windows according to linux
<mom_> linus
<mzz> what?
<mzz> (citation needed :)
<joaopinto> mom_, the "like windows" is your word
<cybersplice> I think that's more of an issue with the distros than the kernel
<cybersplice> the kernel was intended to be modular, and it is
<joaopinto> he mentioned linux was getting bloated, he didn't compared it to windows
<cybersplice> tell you what, this is probably the most intelligent debate i've had in ages
<cybersplice> jolly good fun
<JanC> we need more/better subsystem unification in the kernel
<henke> mzz, well, I am unsure of what has actually caused it, as the same problem happens when I go back to the previous kernel
<mom_> joaopinto, so yiou do not think windows kernel is also bloated?
<mom_> i think it is more bloated than the linux kernel
<mzz> mom_: afaik the windows kernel is a microkernel, so you can't really do a direct comparison
<Twigathy> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10358024-16.html <-- have a citation
<Twigathy> that took 5 seconds of google-fu c_c
<henke> mzz, the IRQ isn't disabled now, with the removed DVD drive
<sebsebseb> Twigathy: What is google-fu  it's even mentioned in the factoid
<sebsebseb> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jimpop> Ubuntu is getting bloated... but some of that is Debian's fault
<joaopinto> mom_, you mean that kernel that boots in 4-5s ? no I don't find it bloated, it maybe bloated code-wise, from a development perspective, and that is probably what Linus said
<cybersplice> Well, OO.o is trying to fill a gap. It is trying to compete with Microsoft Office, and it does that pretty well. I've rolled it to a few hundred desktops so far.
<Twigathy> sebsebseb: the ability to google effectively
<sebsebseb> Twigathy: what does it mean?
<JanC> mzz: not a microkernel, but a modular kernel like linux really
<Twigathy> Just ... google-fu :)
<mzz> Twigathy: need more context
<sebsebseb> or what is it?
<Twigathy> It's how good you are at using google to find what you want to find
<mom_> 4-5 sec truly depends on the modules you are loading and hardware
<mzz> Twigathy: (that's Linus saying "linux is bloated", but only that article making the comparison to windows)
<Twigathy> indeed
<Twigathy> I was just linking, don't shoot the messenger :)
<joaopinto> mom_, a common desktop, using a stock ubuntu kernel :)
<cybersplice> GAH. My cat just farted on my face.
<JanC> mzz: only, microsoft dictates the subsystem API for each class of drivers instead of linux still having to support several subsystems for e.g. WiFi
<Twigathy> In other news: the 9.10 alpha decided to install a PAE kernel for me so I can see all my RAM!
<Twigathy> Which was kind of nice of it
<sebsebseb> mzz: Grub 2 scripts?
<mzz> sebsebseb: the ones responsible for writing /boot/grub/grub.cfg and the generated grub.cfg itself
<mom_> mmm ubuntu is great but it is also the slowest kernel to load of the distros ive tried
<sebsebseb> mzz: yeah  that's changed as well no longer menu.lst  altough I did get asked last time I did updates if I wanted to create one
<JanC> mom_: most of the load time is the initrd I suppose?
<mzz> sebsebseb: (both are very different from what writes menu.lst, with fun new bugs)
<cybersplice> Twigathy, what are you doing still using the alpha? :D
<sebsebseb> mzz: What was wrong with the old Grub,  except it not being able to do Ext4?
<Twigathy> cybersplice: oh, pah, whatever the latest version is I'm at it c_c
<dumbby>  i deleted /etc/grub.d/10_linux by accident~ can anyone send it back to me?
<mzz> sebsebseb: unsupported upstream was probably the main one
<joaopinto> sebsebseb, not maintained ?
<cybersplice> Twigathy, :D
<mzz> sebsebseb: I kinda like grub 2 being able to boot directly off my lvm, but that's not a big deal to most people
<sebsebseb> mzz: I don't use lvm
<mzz> yes
<mom_> JanC, i didnt break it down, just comparing from start to login or x-windows login screen
<JanC> grub2 also supports booting from lvm & some raid configs
<mom_> x-window
<sebsebseb> mzz: just normal partitions here
<mzz> yes. That's what I said.
<mzz> apparently you're one of "most people"
<sebsebseb> mzz: I guess if I had used LVM,   Fedora 11 would have gone on rather nicely,  it doesn't like my partition set up
<drop_tables> Why are there no icons for shutdown, lock screen and Log out?
<JanC> mom_: from grub to login screen is pretty fast for me in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> drop_tables: you mean in the system menu?
<cybersplice> drop_tables, click your name on the top right :)
<JanC> in karmic
<mom_> if one accepts that windows is bloated and one accepts that what linus says is true that the linux kernel is bloated, then it isnt a huge logical leap to say they are both bloated
<sebsebseb> drop_tables: there stupid edited  FUSA (Fast User Account Switcher)  is why it's not in the system menu
<sebsebseb> drop_tables: ,but if you remove it  yep the thing on the top right, it will be back where it's meant to be according to upstream Gnome :)
 * mzz groans
<JanC> mom_: I can build a very lean linux though, you can't do that with Windows  ;)
<sebsebseb> mzz: why?
<mzz> mom_: I'm fairly certain Linus was referring to the size of either the linux kernel source tree or the average size of a kernel binary built from it
<mom_> JanC, they actually did i think
<sebsebseb> drop_tables: 8.10 did it right,  it had a fusa, but it also left the system menu alone :)
<mzz> mom_: which is very different from the kind of "bloated" most people accuse windows of being
<mzz> mom_: so unless you can link me to an article with Linus making that windows comparison I'm just going to ignore this thread of discussion from here on
<mom_> mzz, well, the kernel is huge compared to previous versions
<mzz> mom_: if you build a non-distro one it's not that bad
<JanC> mom_: the day that I can run Windows 7 on an embeded system with 16 MiB disk space & 32 MiB RAM & a 266 MHz CPU I'll agree with that  ;)
<mzz> mom_: (although yes, it's been slowly getting larger)
<sebsebseb> Linus probably meant  that the kernels can support loads more stuff/bloat now
<mom_> mom_, he said he wished it didnt need so much stuff in it but he supposed it needed a it
<dumbby>  i deleted /etc/grub.d/10_linux by accident~ can anyone send it back to me?
<mom_> no i heard his interview
<mom_> he was talking about how he wished the code did what it did more simply
<cybersplice> JanC, that would be awesome.
<mzz> dumbby: just reinstall grub-common?
<mom_> mom_, without all the checks etc
<sebsebseb> I am not a fan of the offtopic channel, but    mom_  mzz
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<cybersplice> mom_, Linus is a notorious perfectionist. he won't be happy until he can make a kernel that works with one line of code. :D
<JanC> cybersplice: it's perfectly possible with linux 2.6.31   ;)
<cybersplice> JanC, I know, i love Gentoo for that!
<mzz> sebsebseb: yeah, I needed that, thanks. I'll just drop the discussion instead though, hit me over the head if I don't :)
<mom_> sebsebseb, i just wanted to know about karma boot times :)
<JanC> cybersplice: I'd suggest openwrt or another embeded distro like that for such a setup, but still ;)
<cybersplice> mom_, karmic boots a bit quicker than 9.04. I like it.
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: 9.04 with Ext4 boots up rather fast as well :)
<cybersplice> mom_,  you might want to invest in an SSD if you want really fast boot times.
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, i must try ext4 sometime.
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: thing is
<mom_> cybersplice, im waiting for donations
<dumbby> mzz, hmm could try but it will be easiler if anyone can sent that to me since i tweaked some scripts
<sebsebseb> ,becasue of their security updates  only from the repos thing
<cybersplice> mom_, me too.
<sebsebseb> 9.04 doesn't have a proper kernel for Ext4 and that
<cybersplice> or a raise...
 * JanC has a raptor boot disk, no SSD yet...
<mzz> dumbby: which I'd expect the config file handling to handle
<cybersplice> sebsebseb, i have Gentoo for such things.
<mom_> im a little paranoid about going to ext4 so soon
<sebsebseb> cybersplice: ,but it's pretty much fine really,  maybe a lock up issue  when deleting big files though
<sebsebseb> mom_: Are you on Karmic now no?
<JanC> mom_: I wouldn't use ext4 for data yet
<sebsebseb> JanC: nonsense???  it's fine in 9.10, nice proper kernel and all that for it right?
<sebsebseb> it's not like 9.04
<sebsebseb> where  it's a bit dodgy
<JanC> for a boot disk, well, that can be re-installed easily
<mom_> no i was going to wait for the official release since ive screwed up things into the past with ubuntu alphas and betas and rcs
<mzz> dumbby: http://pastebin.com/f3c79c196 but I still think you're doing something weird if you need this
<sebsebseb> mom_: ok sounds good
<cybersplice> mom_, probably fair enough.
<sebsebseb> mom_: wait for the final  release, and then do a clean install of Ubuntu, so you get proper Ext4 support :)
<JanC> sebsebseb: well-known filesystem developers say that a filesystem needs at least 5 years of real world use before they are really stable ;)
<mom_> im still on jaunty and my bedrock debian stable
<sebsebseb> Ext3 9.04 upgrades to 9.10 won't give Ext4 or Grub2,  and the conversion  isn't quite good enough Ext3 to Ext4, by the sounds of it
<dumbby> mzz, thankz ^^ just trying to make boot menu look nicer ;p
<sebsebseb> JanC: well  I think I read that they started working on Ext4 in 2006, yes not 5 years ago, but it's been a while
<mom_> debian stable is nice because i dont have hardly any updates and dont have to reinstall for . . . years
<sebsebseb> JanC: plus Fedora 11 had a proper kernel  for it's default Ext4, and as far as I know not many people had issues with that
<JanC> sebsebseb: 5 years of real world use, and ext4 wasn't use for real until a year ago or so
<mzz> sebsebseb: it obviously builds heavily on ext3, it's not a completely new filesystem. But yeah.
<sebsebseb> mzz: it is rather differnet to Ext3
<cybersplice> Nobody wanted a new filesystem, i think. They wanted an evolution of the existing filesystem.
<sebsebseb> JanC: depends on the user etc, and  to some extent how paranoid they are over their data
<JanC> sebsebseb: of course depends on how important your data is etc.
<sebsebseb> ,but yeah with 9.04  and I guess it's the same for 9.10, the main thing when it comes to most users is having / in Ext4
<sebsebseb> for the fast, boot up time, shut down, and disk checking
<sebsebseb> after the 23 or so boots
<mzz> sebsebseb: I don't know even close to enough about filesystem guts to actually argue about this, but the ext4 driver mounting my ext2 (journal-less) filesystem seems some indication the format didn't change completely
<sebsebseb> as for /home  in  Ext3 for example   that's alright, or an Ext3 data partition.    Then also Ext4 is better with much bigger files then  what  Ext3 can handle, but  homeusers are unlikely to have such big files.
<JanC> mzz: ext4 can be backwards compatible with ext2/3 if it doesn't use the features that make ext4 useful compared to ext2/3
<mzz> yep
<mzz> the part I can't argue is how different enabling those features makes the fs
<sebsebseb> mzz: I don't know that much about file systems either, but I am glad I did 9.04  with Ext4, and I never had any problems with it :)  a few others did though, but I already said about 9.04's Ext4 support here
<JanC> quite different in some ways, almost the same in other ways
<mzz> for really quite different you can just wait for btrfs, afaik
<JanC> mzz: exactly
<sebsebseb> mzz: yeah  btrfs will be good as well by the sounds of it, but that will be a while yet before a stable  afaik
<sebsebseb> also  apparantly  those  advantages I mentioned with Ext4,  are also the case for XFS, which has been around for years,  just isn't used that much
<cybersplice> JanC: i think he means backwards compatibility in that the current e2fs tools can mount ext2, 3 or 4.
<mzz> heh, "Proper ENOSPC handling: in progress"
<JanC> well, ext4 has some advantages/disadvantages compared to XFS
 * mzz doesn't want to find out what improper ENOSPC handling does
<sebsebseb> JanC: such as?
<JanC> cybersplice: current e2fs tools are actually ext2/3/4-tools  :-)
<sebsebseb> JanC: also why is Ext default for most distros,  I think  someone basically said that it's, because it's the default file system from the kernel developers
<cybersplice> JanC: Yes, indeed.
<JanC> sebsebseb: XFS is still better at large/huge files and the like AFAIK
<cybersplice> JanC: It's also about as solid and mature as it gets.
<JanC> sebsebseb: ext2 was the default since forever, and ext3/4 make upgrading easy/possible
<cybersplice> the old BeOS filesystem was interesting 128 bit with lots of interesting ideas
<JanC> ext2/3 is also the most-tested in the real world
<sebsebseb> JanC: sure, but  Ext3 is slow to boot, slow to shut down, and slow to disk check
<cybersplice> To be honest, i think it's unusual filesystem becomes relevant to the user (Be you a desktop user or administrator) until you get into specific purposes.
<mzz> cybersplice: or it breaks!
<JanC> sebsebseb: ext3 is a lot faster to check than ext2 though
<cybersplice> Google with their massive datacentre, for example, are more sensitive than for example my few terabytes at work.
<sebsebseb> JanC: and Ext4  is way faster to check  than Ext3,  a few seconds or so, rather than a minute or two
<cybersplice> mzz: Granted.
<sebsebseb> JanC: or well more then a minute or two
<JanC> sebsebseb: OTOH, ext3 has been around for years, unlike ext4  ;)
<HoopyCat> generally speaking, for most people, the choice of filesystem makes no difference whatsoever from a technical/performance standpoint
<sebsebseb> what does OTOH mean?
<mzz> on the other hand
<IDWMaster> I have an Acer Aspire 1 and am unable to adjust the display brightness.
<HoopyCat> in other words, few people got fired going with the default :-)
<IDWMaster> I've heard this is a common problem.
<HoopyCat> s/got/get/
<sebsebseb> JanC: sure and KDE 3 has been around for years, and it's rather great,  unfortuantly this KDE 4 thing is on the verge of replacing it,  things move on, times change.   Well apps get better in KDE 4,  but using it as  a GUI uh  the cusotmizing I would have to do etc,  rather use  KDE 3 or Gnome.
<cybersplice> Off the top of my head.
<cybersplice> on the other hand
<JanC> ext3 is fast, has been around for years & is the most-used ==> it's the best choice for most people
<cybersplice> rather
<sebsebseb> JanC: I use some KDE apps in Gnome
<sebsebseb> KDE 3 is mature and stable and been around for years, but yet  this KDE 4 thing uh
<cybersplice> I have one particular legacy application for which i keep the data on a reiserfs
<IDWMaster> Is there a good way to adjust the display brightness on an Aspire One Netbook?
<cybersplice> because reiser handles lots of tiny files well
<JanC> actually, many people complain that some KDE3 apps are still better than their KDE4 versions  ;)
<JanC> so, KDE4 clearly needs some time to mature too
<cybersplice> sebsebseb: and when KDE4 is stable has been around for years, everyone will be saying the same thing about KDE5
<cybersplice> :D
<sebsebseb> the old GDM  for most users has been rather fine, and they been able to theme it even :)  ,but now  even in Ubuntu the new GDM 2, that can't be themed :(   which  I am not happy about, but again  things change.   Oh and the GDM discussion was earlier.
<cybersplice> IDWMaster: are there function keys on the KB?
<JanC> GDM2 can be themed, just not in the way as the old GDM
<IDWMaster> Yes, but they just send commands to the OS.
<sebsebseb> JanC: by the sounds of it only icons and colours can be changed, which sucks
<cybersplice> Nothing useful?
<mom_> how do i get karmic stuff for a release party?
<IDWMaster> No, because the OS doesn't interpret the keystrokes and can't adjust the brightness.
<cybersplice> mom_: you can either burn your own CDs or call Canonical.
<IDWMaster> I can't find any hardware in the ACPI code either.
<IDWMaster> that adjusts the brightness.
<mom_> cybersplice, well i was looking for posters and stickers and stugg
<mom_> stuff
<cybersplice> IDWMaster: Right click the top panel, left click add to panel, and pick the brightness applet.
<JanC> sebsebseb: colours, icons, Gtk widgets, etc. can be changed, and maybe other stuff topo (although that's not documented yet)
<cybersplice> mom_: ah. call Canonical, see if they'll help you out./
<leleobhz> how can i reenable the instant messenger on taskbar within karmic
<JanC> s/topo/too/
<HoopyCat> sebsebseb:  if my GUI breaks because of a bug, oh well.  if my filesystem breaks because of a bug, it's gonna be coffee and whiskey time with the backup tapes
<sebsebseb> JanC: well I hope they put something in the release notes about themeing the new GDM 2 or something
<cybersplice> HoopyCat: I admire your pragmatism.
<sebsebseb> HoopyCat: What's your point, that it's easy for you to sort out problems?
<cybersplice> HoopyCat: In my case it tends to be scream at my minions and throw DVDs across the room. :D
<IDWMaster> The brightness applet doesn't work.
<JanC> sebsebseb: the new gdm docs aren't written yet, probably because some stuff about it might still change
<sebsebseb> JanC: well  having KDM instead,  seems to also mess up, upstart or whatever it's called
<sebsebseb> JanC: yeah  it's not there on boot up with KDM, I seem to get it on shut down though
<first-irc-name> how do you disable gdm completely and just login to a vt & startx?
<sebsebseb> JanC: Any idea if there is a way to have the old  GDM in Karmic?
<JanC> first-irc-name: uninstall gdm?
<cybersplice> IDWMaster: I don't see any bugs listed about that, you might try the forums see if anyone has encountered this issue before.
<HoopyCat> sebsebseb:  no, that there's different criteria for considering the stability of various layers of a system... if KDE breaks, i'm not going to lose any data, so there's a lot less risk in trying new/different things at that level, vs. trying new/different filesystems :-)
<JanC> sebsebseb: you could backport the jaunty packages, but taht would also involve writing your own upstart scripts etc.
<sebsebseb> JanC: which  I woudn't know how to do
<IDWMaster> cybersplice: I've checked the forums already. The solutions didn't work.
<IDWMaster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960694
<sebsebseb> HoopyCat: well  yeah
<JanC> sebsebseb: so use the new GDM, honestly, the GDM theme is something you see once every month if you don't run the development release  ;)
<IDWMaster> How can I open a bug report on the problem?
<sebsebseb> JanC: if you don't run the development release heh
<IDWMaster> Do I just send it as a kernel error report, or a problem with the brightness applet?
<cybersplice> IDWMaster: you'd need to file a bug against the relevant package on the Launchpad website.
<sebsebseb> JanC: well once or twice or whatever I been kicked out for whatever reason back to the log in screen whilst testing Karmic
<sebsebseb> JanC: also I don't leave my computer on most of the time,  I do turn it off :)
<IDWMaster> Which package do I report it as; it seems to be a problem with Ubuntu itself.
<JanC> you can still sleep/hibernate then  ;)
<sebsebseb> JanC: yes  last time  I tried my sleep seemed to pretty much work,  not exactly like Vista though
<HoopyCat> cybersplice:  for what it's worth, breaking X when using one of these newfangled widescreen monitors sucks.  16x9 makes text mode font biiiiig.  :-)
<jimpop> anybody know how to change the gdm login prompt background color?
<sebsebseb> JanC: ,but yes I might  start sleeping more on Ubuntu,  then again  logging in is  on  a daily or sort of daily basis,  and  I don't have to see the screen for long,  however would be nice to have a theme I like on it
<JanC> sleep didn't work on XP & Vista either, last time I tried it on a couple of Dell laptops  ;)
<sebsebseb> JanC: upstart scripts aye?  So  when KDM is done,  these upstart scripts as in how it deals with the boot up?  that probably messes up?
<sebsebseb> JanC: sleep works  beautifluly on this desktop in Vista
<cybersplice> HoopyCat: Eeeeew.
<cybersplice> HoopyCat: Not as bad as ballsing up a PERC Card somehow.
<cybersplice> :D
<twoheadedboy> can anyone help me with setting up my wireless in 9.10 beta? I'm using Jockey and it finds the driver but it doesn't work...1st time I tried it crashed at the end to the point where I had to reinstall the kernel, now it just doesn't work at all
<HoopyCat> cybersplice:  very true.  :-)
<sebsebseb> JanC: Thanks for answering most of my questions :)
<cybersplice> JanC: This D630 hibernates better under Tux than it does under Windows.
<mzz> this old laptop seems to hibernate just fine, although I've had it wake up for no obvious reason if I let it sleep
<mzz> the main thing about hibernate that bugs me is there's no progress bar
<cybersplice> Biggest problem for me is that if i shut it sometimes it doesnt' go to sleep under XP. Works fine in karmic, tho!
<fantasticulous> hey how do I enable full duplex in karmic?
<dajhorn> fantasticulous: It should be enabled by default.  You can force it with the `ethtool` program.
<fantasticulous> no, i mean sound full duplex, not ethernet
<fantasticulous> i want to hear the mic in the speakers
<fantasticulous> (Actually it's line-in)
<twoheadedboy> can anyone help me with wireless, broadcom sta?
<cybersplice> fantasticulous: that's not line in, that's just your mic being muted for playback
<twoheadedboy> I had this working in 9.04 but even then it was a process
<JanC> twoheadedboy: try the hardware drivers applet?
<twoheadedboy> yes that's what I'm doing
<twoheadedboy> that applet == jockey-kde, right?
<twoheadedboy> (I'm in KDE, btw)
<JanC> well, I guess on Kubuntu, yes
<JanC> you can also try to use b43-fwcutter manually I suppose
<fantasticulous> cybersplice: no, before i used to be able to hear the input in the speakers, after upgrading i can't
<cybersplice> fantasticulous: Most people wouldn't enable that by default.
<cybersplice> fantasticulous: i take it you've googled it?
<fantasticulous> not really..
<fantasticulous> but nvm, i'll just use a real-time software app to output to the speakers
<twoheadedboy> if you look at bug 448164 I have the same issue, difference being upon uninstallation of the indicated file, it still doesn't work for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448164 in network-manager-applet "broadcom sta driver does not initialize (from within jockey-gtk)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448164
<jonLappy> is there a way to downgrade a computer from 9.10 to 9.04 from the livecd?
<jonLappy> I ask this because I upgraded my desktop to 9.10 and mouse and keyboard function stopped.  This is a known bug and doesn't appear to have a fix on the way yet so I need to downgrade.
<mzz> !downgrades
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downgrades
<mzz> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<jonLappy> =\
<timber> somebody is having trouble with the panel?
<jonLappy> Is there a way to install ubuntu 9.04 but keep my /home folder?
<timber> my panel is gone
<sebsebseb> jonLappy: yes as long as it's seperate
<sebsebseb> !home |  jonLappy
<ubottu> jonLappy: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<sebsebseb> timber: which panel is gone?
<sebsebseb> both?
<timber> sebsebseb, yeah, both
<mzz> (but I'm not sure sharing a homedir is a good idea, for much the same reason downgrades are a bad idea)
<timber> sebsebseb, i use them hide
<mzz> although I guess karmic never touched your homedir, so you should be ok
<sebsebseb> timber: maybe logging out and back in again, and it will be there
<jonLappy> sebsebseb: thank you
<cybersplice> jonLappy: whack your homedir on an external or something and blast the box
<sebsebseb> jonLappy: np
<mzz> hmm, how to log out gracefully without a panel
<cybersplice> mzz: can you alt f2?
<timber> sebsebseb, i don't know why, but seems that the programs that are open are over the panel
<mzz> sure, but I also still have a panel :P
<timber> sebsebseb, that's why i can't see the panels
<mzz> ah, so they're actually still there?
<timber> yeah
<sebsebseb> timber: maybe it's there just autohide and transparant
<timber> they are here
<cybersplice> Gotta go, folks. Going to have my kittens gentials gouged out.
<sebsebseb> timber: right click on the panel and change settings?
<cybersplice> HF!
<timber> sebsebseb, i changed, i use them hide with some transparency
<sebsebseb> ok
<timber> sebsebseb, do you know what i have to do?
<sebsebseb> timber: no
<timber> sebsebseb, unchecking the autohide option, the panel appear...i guess that's what i have to do =/
<sebsebseb> timber: that's what I meant by change settings
<timber> sebsebseb, i understand...i'll look if someone reported a bug
<Fanfare> Hi Folks, having trouble with console resolution after karmic upgrade... afaik vga=xxx is not supported anymore? hot to get console back?
<timber> =/ if i turn off and then turn on the Normal effects on appearance, the panels come up normally
<[31d1]_> damn you GMA500
<evilaim> Some times my SMPlayer just stops playing the movie...
<evilaim> I fast forward a lil and it goes then freezes...
<evilaim> I rewind it goes for a second then stops...
<evilaim> any idears?
<evilaim> 9.10 beta daily build
<BluesKaj> evilaim, yeah install VLC , SMPlayer is flaky on karmic
<timber> BluesKaj, evilaim but there's some problems with VLC on karmic
<BluesKaj> timber, I haven't encountered any , but that also depends on your graphics card and setup
<timber> BluesKaj, hmm, here on my PC the screensaver come up while the VLC is executing a movie
<timber> BluesKaj, i have to disable the screensaver to use the program
<BluesKaj> timber, that;s a kubuntu wide problem , not just karmic
<BluesKaj> dunno why the devs don't fix it
<timber> BluesKaj, i'm using gnome
<BluesKaj> ok ubuntu
<BluesKaj> same prob
<timber> BluesKaj, do you know anything about a problem with the gnome panels? here the programs overlap the panels and they doesn't appear
<BluesKaj> timber, no...sorry :P
<BluesKaj> I run kde
<timber> BluesKaj, ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> I haven't watched a movie on my pc for ages, guess I should check it out
<evilaim> awe
<evilaim> blues, I can't
<evilaim> not compatible with my setup:(
<timber> i watch some movie or series every day, =P
<BluesKaj> I transfer them to our Tivo , watch them on TV in stead
<evilaim> I used vdpau and I don't think vlc is capable of that
<timber> somebody can tell me if there's a way to change the subtitle's color on totem?
<timber> i don't like white subtitle.
<evilaim> just google meng
<dumbby> is there a way to have grub 2 to boot next entry if the current entry fail to boot?
<Dr_Willis> that would be a neat trick
<Xgates> File-roller says it supports 7z but when I click a .7z pkg is says it's not supported
<Xgates> lzma is also installed I thought that and file-roller would open a .7z
<xerophyte> I am trying to install Ubuntu Karmic beta, downloaded the image from http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/  this link but when i trying to install it .. its asking me put the cd 2 .. just wondering where is the image for cd2?
<Xgates> no cd2
<xerophyte> Xgates: why does the install request it ?
<Xgates> messed up iso maybe download here --->  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta
<genii> Perhaps you previously used something like apt-cdrom to add other cds and it still wants to use them
<Xgates> so is file-roller and lzma suppose to open .7z?
<xerophyte> Xgates: its ays "Please insert the disc labeled" Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Beta amd64 (20090929.2)' in the drive /cdrom/ and press enter
<Jeruvy> I haven't downloaded it but what does the karmic dvd have that the cd doesn't?
<Xgates> xerophyte: where you live and you want amd64?
<xerophyte> genii: this is new windows box i am trying to fresh install
<genii> xerophyte: This message also happens when it can't find what driver to use for the chipset which controls the CD drive. (some Marvell and NForce SATA chipsets for instance)
<Xgates> xerophyte:  try that or another USA mirror http://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/ubuntu-releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso
<Spirit-Sight> I don't have icon in my tray for empathy, anyone having this issue?
<Xgates> xerophyte: when the other mirrors popup if you need to change be sure to use the 'Desktop CD' iso
<BluesKaj> Spirit-Sight, right click on it in your applications list and add it to your panel
<xerophyte> Xgates: what is the different? your link  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta points http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<Xgates> Stupid Empathy shouldn't be listed in the Email envelop with Evolution also that shutdown button is stupid too with the 'Set Status' on it, what is this some IM OS now? LOL
<xerophyte> i think this install screwed :(
<Xgates> xerophyte: just start here like I said before ---->  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta pick a mirror then when you go to download the iso just make sure you pick the 'Desktop CD' iso is all....
<xerophyte> Xgates: i did that .. do you have iso downloaded yourself .. i can give the md5sum if you want to verify
<Xgates> show me the LINK you downloaded
<xerophyte> i think http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso
<dotblank> wow
<dotblank> big bug guys
 * Dr_Willis gives dotblank  eyedrops
<dotblank> You know how the new installer has hyperlinks in it?
<Dr_Willis> and weedkiller
<Dr_Willis> :)
 * genii hands Dr_Willis more coffee
<Dr_Willis> cant say that i noticed dotblank ... then again.. i start installer...  and go get coffee
<dotblank> well I just ran "install ubuntu" option on live cd in VM
<dotblank> well all is well until I decide to click a hyperlink
<dotblank> it launces firefox and it has some major issues
<dotblank> "Install ubuntu" isnt supposed to have all that extra crap loaded. the bug is that a normal user who clicks it will be greated by xulrunner errors
<dotblank> We need to disable those hyperlinks when the install only option is selected
<dotblank> otherwise....
<xerophyte> Xgates: may be that iso has some bugs
<xerophyte> or genii said may be Ubuntu install disk not able to find the driver.. but did it boot it off it
<Spirit-Sight> BluesKaj: how does that fix the issue, when the app is running it use to be in the tray and it also told you when you have msg mine does not do this now
<genii> It will boot but then when it goes to scan the cd it tries to use standard IDE type drivers for the bus the cd drive is attached to
<genii> A workaround for this particular prob is to use an external USB CD drive
<xerophyte> genii: trying to do the expert install
<xerophyte> lets see
<BluesKaj> Spirit-Sight, i see a lot of questions about empathy problems , not launching etc ... try google linux to research it
<Xgates> xerophyte: well I asked before where you live? USA? and what platform you using? Intel or AMD?
<xerophyte> Xgates: Canada,AMD64
<xerophyte> looks like installer screwed up
<xerophyte> i am back to the point asking for cd
<Xgates> xerophyte: ok get a FRESH cd and burn this ----->  http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso
 * BluesKaj is Canada amd64 as well
<BluesKaj> don't think amd 64 here is any different than anywhere else tho :)
<xerophyte> Xgates: what does it make differnt?
<xerophyte> Xgates: i don't think anything wrong with image
<genii> When it says "Please insert the disc labeled" Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Beta amd64 (20090929.2)" it's not asking for some second CD, it's asking for the CD which is already in there, it just can't understand where the cd drive is attached to the computer, etc etc
<Xgates> xerophyte: I don't know but just download that one and give it a go
 * genii waits for the failure report with same issue on that CD
<Dr_Willis> I tend to just use unetbootin and flash drives these days. :)
<Xgates> yeah maybe what genii is saying your cdrom is failing somewhere on it
<Dr_Willis> but this ONE box fails to boot any flash drive i toss in it..  Even tho they all boot all the other machines..
<xerophyte> genii: hmmm i see the cd mounted good
<xerophyte> genii:
<quiescens> it just does it out of spite, dr_willis
<werfact> xerophyte, maybe the burn is corrupt?
<xerophyte> hmmm
<Xgates> most of the time it's just a bad cd
<xerophyte> does the check disk verify the image?
<werfact> xerophyte, yeah
<xerophyte> hm  growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/scd0=ubuntu-9.10-beta-alternate-amd64.iso
<xerophyte> this is how i burned it from different ubuntu box
<Dr_Willis> burning an cd iso image to a dvd.. hmm?
<MTecknology> Where can I pull down the kernel source and default .config?
<xerophyte> Dr_Willis: does that make any differnt
<xerophyte> just wondering may be it does
<Dr_Willis> xerophyte:  I imagine it could.
<evilaim> *installs mIRC in wine...*(
<evilaim> I'm cool!
<Dr_Willis> it Might be changeing the cd 'label' when its doing it.
 * Dr_Willis slaps evilaim  with a trout
<evilaim> thanks dr
<evilaim> I just about lost my mind for a sec there;)
<Dr_Willis> The fluunder wasent fresh
<BluesKaj> cool? ..drunk on wine maybe , evilaim :)
 * evilaim slaps a large trout around a bit with Dr_Willis *
<Dr_Willis> Last i heard - mirc had 'stuff' in it that broke it in wine.
<Dr_Willis> but i found mirc - annoying ages ago when i last tried it. :P
<evilaim> I was just being a douche
<evilaim> I use irssi
 * Dr_Willis set all his irc clients to say they were 'mIRC beta 3.0001 - get your copy at xchat.org '
<Dr_Willis> :)
<evilaim> movr
<evilaim> nice*
<Dr_Willis> Random Version replies.. the good old days
<evilaim> I wonder if they still have those brutal graphical chat programs...
<evilaim> like, where everyone has an avatar...
<evilaim> and you can walk around and shit...
<Dr_Willis> Not sene them lately
<BluesKaj> oh lord , ICQ!
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait.. thats now called 'World of WarCraft' :P
<evilaim> icq?
<evilaim> man, that's a bit old school
<evilaim> it even still around?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<genii> Yup
<BluesKaj> haven't used it in 10yrs
<evilaim> ya, been that long for me...
<evilaim> Microsoft really won the protocal battle of the 90s
<evilaim> haha
<genii> I use my old ICQ under pidgin
<evilaim> was yahoo, icq, msn, aim...
<evilaim> msn raped them all
<BluesKaj> forgotten all my pws and usernames
<Dr_Willis> IM clients.. doubling in size every 6mo.... :)
<evilaim> I'm pretty sure since I was like.. 14 or 15... they were something about boobs...
<BluesKaj> google wave ...looks like a real busybody's delight :)
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> Ya, I'm waiting for a pass
<evilaim> hopefully I get it:(
<quiescens> you got the msn client automatically in certain versions of windows didn't you?
<evilaim> all versions
<Dr_Willis> thats anohter one of those things that will be called 'beta' for the next 4 years right...
<genii> Pretty much all of em since 3.11
 * BluesKaj wait's for the off topic cop
<BluesKaj> err waits
<evilaim> blues, I was thinkin' the same thing
<evilaim> haha
<Dr_Willis> Its OT waiting to be yelled at for OT.
<evilaim> but how can we have a topic, if no one has any questions?
<tj83> any secrets to getting the daily build live cd to run?
<evilaim> ?
<evilaim> put it in and let it go?
<tj83> i try to boot it up, i get black screen
<HoopyCat> tj83:  try various days until you find a day that doesn't have a showstopper bug on your platform, then file a bug :-)
<tj83> i try vga=option and i get the desktop for about 2 sec
<evilaim> or, just get a desktop version
<joshua[root]> X is DOA on karmic for me, now what?
<evilaim> and use upgrades
<BluesKaj> got a google wave invite from a cousin , but I refused , Ill wait til it's more mature
<tj83> I generate a xorg.conf and put vesa same
<evilaim> I never did understand...
<evilaim> people get daily builds and they don't work..
<evilaim> and wonder why...
<evilaim> why don't you get the beta?
<evilaim> you can just do sudo apt-get upgrade and keep it going daily..
<tj83> evilaim, URL to download proper iso?
<evilaim> presto, daily build
<joshua[root]> fatal server error no screens found
<evilaim> 1 tick
<evilaim> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<evilaim> it's the beta;)
<tj83> evilaim, ty
<evilaim> no worries
<joshua[root]> I'm kind of stuck as I upgraded as I needed a fix to a core package that was in karmic
<evilaim> and, if that doesn't work, you could always install 9.04... and do a dist-upgrade
<evilaim> josh, what?
<evilaim> too many "as I"'s...
<tj83> evilaim, I had a working install from alpha5 and been updating... but i need to do some wifi driver testing and thought i would start clean... now it has proven chore to get re-installed
<evilaim> Ya, i'd try to fresh install the beta
<evilaim> it seems pretty stable
<evilaim> are you 64bit or 32 bit?
<joshua[root]> 64 bit
<evilaim> ya, me too
<evilaim> and my install is mint...
<evilaim> but I'm also not on wifi
<joshua[root]> is there an X fallback driver somewhere?
<evilaim> I'm on a tower
<quiescens> the only issues I've had are suspend/resume
<quiescens> its always suspend/resume
<evilaim> quiescens: hibarnate is crippling to a system
<evilaim> josh, what video card?
<quiescens> hibernate fails about as often
<quiescens> roughly 20% of the time, it will just freeze when waking up
<joshua[root]> nVidia C77
<quiescens> i try not to use hibernate anyway, it takes so long to write the entirety of ram to disk
<joshua[root]> shouldn't the framebuffer driver work?
<joshua[root]> I've got CPU to burn
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking the framebuffer was blacklisted for many cards.
<joshua[root]> ok reading log files suggests I'm getting a bad error message due to HAL or somesuch
<evilaim> josh, you mean the 8300?
<evilaim> type: lspci | grep VGA
<evilaim> and paste results here
<joshua[root]> its the 8200
<evilaim> There you go;)
<joshua[root]> Integrated video,
<evilaim> ok josh
<evilaim> your issue seems to be Gnome
<joshua[root]> the X log file says it can't find keyboard either
<evilaim> install KDE:)
<joshua[root]> I have KDE
<evilaim> wtf
<joshua[root]> Ctrl+Alt+F1 didn't work so...
<joshua[root]> I was using the VESA driver before
<evilaim> Oh, well, there you go
<evilaim> it's a known bug
<joshua[root]> now what?
<joshua[root]> I use the VESA driver because the nVidia driver doesn't work
<joshua[root]> but after the upgrade I can't seem to get it to use the VESA driver
<evilaim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/413439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413439 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "karmic alpha 4's xorg 'nv' driver does not handle Nvidia 8200" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<evilaim> Nothing
<thiebaude> joshua[root], which nvidia do you have?
<evilaim> the NV driver doesn't support the 8200
<evilaim> you should be waiting for another release to have fixed it...
<evilaim> that's some shitty bones
<joshua[root]> I know, last release didn't work with with nvidia driver either
<joshua[root]> Last release accepted the VESA driver
<evilaim> That is soooo weird...
<joshua[root]> know how to force it to vesa?
<evilaim>  (WW) NV: Ignoring unsupported device 0x10de0849 (C77 [GeForce 8200]) at 02@00:00:0
<evilaim> edit it in your x.org
<thiebaude> joshua[root], im using nvidia 8400
<evilaim> then CTRL+ALT+BACK SPACE
<evilaim> I got the 8500 GT
<evilaim> josh, check yur xorg log
<thiebaude> joshua[root], did you do System-Administration-hardware drivers?
<Omar87> Hi all.
<spirit-sight> why would the system not be booting use the new kernel? 2.6.31-13 it seem to be sticking with -12
<joshua[root]> what?
<evilaim> josh, go to /var/log/
<joshua[root]> there
<evilaim> and sudo nano xorg.0.log
<joshua[root]> ...
<evilaim> scroll down till you see the error on your card
<evilaim> sry
<evilaim> and sudo nano Xorg.0.log
<Omar87> I keep seeing a blue fuzzily dotted line laying horizontally cutting the screen in two halves at bootup.
<drs305> spirit-sight: Whats the Default setting in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<spirit-sight> also is any others having issues with alt-tab not working? one sec drs305
<evilaim> well, it might be an issue with the new grub
<evilaim> grub beta 3 comes with karma
<joshua[root]> LoadModule "nv"
<joshua[root]> lots of stuff
<HoopyCat> spirit-sight:  is it listed in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?  is there a /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-13-* ?
<evilaim> OH!
<joshua[root]> "no screens found"
<evilaim> Can I vote on names for 10.04?
<evilaim> LuLu Lemon
<HoopyCat> evilaim:  already picked, i believe.  maybe for future ones...
<evilaim> :)
<evilaim> noooo
<evilaim> LuLu Lemons!
<HoopyCat> evilaim:  a lemon is also not an animal.
<grodius> hello karmic friends i just installed the beta and now i have a dock thingy with gnome-do and i have no idea where to change the settings for it... can anyone help me out?
<evilaim> LuLu Lion?
<evilaim> Lucid Lynx?
<Dai> evilaim: lucid lynx
<evilaim> that's a dumb name
<Dai> yeah
<evilaim> I want LuLu Lion
<evilaim> haha
<Dai> evilaim: and lulu lion?  think about that for just a moment
<grodius> thats a tight name
<drs305> spirit-sight: Just realized I gave you the cfg file. The settings are in /etc/default/grub
<Omar87> I keep seeing a blue fuzzily dotted line laying horizontally cutting the screen in two halves at bootup.
<spirit-sight> HoopyCat: yes it does appear to be in /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-13-
<joshua[root]> well fbdev did something
<joshua[root]> falling back to old probe method
<joshua[root]> maybe that requires something in kernel
<spirit-sight> drs305:  it says set default="0"
<evilaim> Why Wouldn't LuLu Lion not be cool?
<evilaim> Imagine the logos!
<joshua[root]> my Xorg.log.1 says it used VESA so that should work
<joshua[root]> but it won't takeit
<jbroome> evilaim: Because i imagine lulu.com would be pissed
<drs305> Is -13 the first entry in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<HoopyCat> spirit-sight:  "grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst" will display the kernels that grub knows about... should be automagically added
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> so?
<drs305> spirit-sight: Grub or Grub 2
<evilaim> screw em, we're linux damnit!
<evilaim> Seriously, I'd just tune me out
<evilaim> I'm completely bored
<evilaim> wtf...
<evilaim> g-nome?
<evilaim> Should the just be pronounced nome...
<evilaim> shouldn't that*
<HoopyCat> oh heck, 9.04->9.10 upgrades don't automagically use the new grub, do they... my reference box looks too sane and sensible
<evilaim> nope
<evilaim> and it doesn't change to ext4 either
<spirit-sight> HoopyCat: I don't seem to find menu.lst in that dir I am using Grub2 so you know
<drs305> spirit-sight: Grub 2:  sudo grep menulist /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<HoopyCat> spirit-sight:  i am looking at an upgraded box, my bad :-)
<drs305> Sorry wrong line:  sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep menuentry
<HoopyCat> drs305:  sudo grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg   ... only you can stop piping cats :-)
<CShadowRun> Hi, I'm currently upgrading to 9.10 using sudo update-manager -d, it's downloaded all the files, and now it's hanging at "Getting new packages, Fetching file 1842 of 1842"
<drs305> Yeah, it's a habit.
<CShadowRun> theres no eta anymore, the bar is all the way across, and i'm not doing any network traffic, so it's not actually getting anything
<evilaim> lol
<evilaim> There's an organization called "Ubuntu Edmonton"
<evilaim> That's naughty
<joshua[root]> I'm really really stuck here
<joshua[root]> the VESA driver is the correct driver but it won't try it
<evilaim> josh, I told you, it's not supported...
<joshua[root]> it worked in jaunty
<spirit-sight> drs305: I don't seem to be finding that file?
<drs305> spirit-sight: You are using Grub 2?
<drs305> Did you clean install or upgrade spirit-sight
<aprilhare> hello
<evilaim> halo
<HoopyCat> joshua[root]:  there's a reported bug on it; i recommend adding your findings and subscribing to it.
 * aprilhare is sick and tired of compiz.real crashing on login but being unable to report the crash
<bcurtiswx> anyone getting skipping movies from any movie playing source?
<aprilhare> and HPLIP keeps on whinging it doesn't detect the system tray on the system
<joshua[root]> all right, so how do I pull an old package?
<aprilhare> bcurtiswx: i get skipping more on x64 alpha flash
<aprilhare> especially on fullscreen
<spirit-sight> drs305: ok I did the cmd now what it did not give back anyinfo
<drs305> spirit-sight: Grub  or Grub 2 ?  If you don't know:  grub-install -v
<aprilhare> and i find games skip when i do run compiz, so i tend not to anymore
<aprilhare> compiz is fail
<bcurtiswx> aprilhare.. could be compiz.. testing when its off
<aprilhare> bcurtiswx: thats easy enough. it crashes on login
<spirit-sight> drs305: ok it does not show -13 in it
<aprilhare> so i never run compiz anymore :) only found out recently when I did start it and tried a game
<drs305> spirit-sight: update-grub should have run when the kernel was installed, but you can run it again:   sudo update-grub
<aprilhare> it's the little bugs that are building up but there appears to be no way to report them
<IdleOne> evilaim: what is naughty about ubuntu edmonton? they help women and kids affected by the genocide in rwanda
<evilaim> because they have the same name
<aprilhare> firefox is fail when dealing with downloaded files (not the actual downloading; dealing with the files afterwards)
<IdleOne> Ubuntu is an African word
<aprilhare> and firefox search bar is fail
<evilaim> I'm surprised they aren't sueing eachother
<aprilhare> evilaim: why sue when they could cooperate
<spirit-sight> drs305: sorry throught I answered grub verison 2
<IdleOne> yeah a non profit organisation is going to get sued by Canonical. lmao
<evilaim> I ain't saying they should
<aprilhare> evilaim: ubuntu on laptops for schools in rwanda
<evilaim> just saying I'm surprised they haven't
<HoopyCat> joshua[root]:  it would involve some aptitude and/or apt-get magic; your best bet at this point might well be to restore to the backup you made before upgrading, 'tho there might probably be an easier way
<drs305> spirit-sight: So have you rerun update-grub?
<IdleOne> that puts out a free OS in the spirit of humans being humane to each other
<bcurtiswx> nope not compiz
<bcurtiswx> still skips when off
<aprilhare> evilaim: i'm australian so i'm not - i get surprised when ppl go down the american route and sue
<spirit-sight> drs305:  its says "Your /usr is broken, please fix it before call this wrapper!
<spirit-sight> "
<HoopyCat> evilaim:  under what grounds could a lawsuit ensue?  trademarks are generally fairly specific.
<joshua[root]> that did it, installed old version of xserver-xorg-core from jaunty, system up
<joshua[root]> how do I pin this package?
<IdleOne> I bet Canonical has donated funds to them
<drs305> spirit-sight: I"ve seen several of those today but don't know what the fix was. Let me check the UF.
<billybigrigger> bootup and login are finally starting to come together
<billybigrigger> looking good
<joshua[root]> so the updater doesn't ever update it
<HoopyCat> joshua[root]:  i'd have to look it up, but now that life is good, i think synaptic has an easy pointy-clicky way to do it...
 * jimpop is amazed at how many jaunty pkgs are sovling karmic problems.  One would think Ubuntu development would be forward looking
<aprilhare> my webcam worked under jaunty with 2.6.30 kernel. it doesn't under karmic
<quiescens> well, in jaunty this laptop could freeze on resume every time and now it freezes only 1 in 4 or 5 times!
<joshua[root]> it selected VESA as a fallback & worked
<jimpop> Ubuntu Hibernation should be suing each other
<drs305> spirit-sight: if you can get to the web, here is a thread. Suggestions but definite fixes but several suggestions   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1284722#11
<drs305> * no definite fixes
<HoopyCat> jimpop:  temporary workarounds make the world go around.  just as long as the bugs get fixed, it's all good...
<jimpop> ha
<jimpop> if bugs were getting fixed the forums would be getting quieter
<HoopyCat> joshua[root]:  i would make sure to add that to the bug report.  might help someone else :-)
<jimpop> they should have fixed all the Jaunty bugs before moving on to Karmic
<joshua[root]> yup synaptic has a lock version
<joshua[root]> apt-get upgrade doesn't respect it
<drs305> spirit-sight: Nothing I can find is definitive. If you can try reinstalling grub-common and grub-pc  grub2
<joshua[root]> anybody know how to hard-pin a package version?
<HoopyCat> joshua[root]:  man apt_preferences looks pretty comprehensive (in other words, i'm sure the answer is in there... somewhere).  been awhile since i've had to do it, and every time i do it i have to look it up :-/
<drs305> joshua[root]:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dtchen> use dpkg --set-selections
<HoopyCat> or heck, there we go.  <3 help.ubuntu.com
<[31d1]_> i'm getting gcc: Internal error: Segmentation fault (program cc1) anytime i try to compile anything
<[31d1]_> on a new machine, so i can't claim it used to work
<aprilhare> joshua[root]: its even easier to hard-pin package versions in synaptic
<jimpop> [31d1]_, it's not a bug if it didn't use to work. ;-)
<[31d1]_> i'm hoping it's something simple and dumb i dunno
<jimpop> i would try purging and reinstalling gcc
<[31d1]_> ok
<aprilhare> its asking for a partial upgrade and it's threatening to remove epiphany-gecko and epiphany-webkit-data - will this break epiphany?
<Nafai> aprilhare: The latest epiphany uses webkit instead of gecko, so removing epiphany-gecko is expected.  I'm not sure about the other.
<aprilhare> oh they may have joined the webkit-data up. not that i use epiphany so it's not going to be life-shaking if its broken :)
<[31d1]_> hmm, no luck :(
<spirit-sight> OK, I think my issue is fixed, thanks.  now the other issue is that alt-tab does not switch my apps what could cause this?
<joshua[root]> there we go that did it
<evilaim> Anyone else tried this 'tint2'
<evilaim> very sexy
<oldude67> hey whats shaken bacon?
<billybigrigger> tint2?
<[31d1]_> i tried gcc-4.3 and it works
<evilaim> ya
<oldude67> anyone else running lxde?
<evilaim> let me screen this for you
<oldude67> oh please no screaming, i have a headache...:(
<evilaim> what
<evilaim> http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/4403/screenshottn.png
<evilaim> beat that;)
<aprilhare> brb
<eut> hello
<joshua__[root]> one more stupid thing
<trip0> so i used to be able to auto login from /etc/event.d/tty1 using mingetty.  it doesn't seem to be working now?
<evilaim> It's a VERY basic code structure.  But with it just as a window list, it's very nice
<joshua__[root]> the system doesn't boot unless I select the recovery boot option
<trip0> does this have to do with the move to upstart?
<billybigrigger> joshua__[root], what kernel?
<eut> is there a 'ubuntu way' to install the kernel source to /usr/src/`uname -r`/build ? some drivers i want to compile depend on some kernel headers that are not in the linux-headers package
<joshua__[root]> 2.6.31-13
<joshua__[root]> I'm guessing its the boot graphics that does it
<joshua__[root]> not quite sure though
<joshua__[root]> "your system has a serious kernel problem and needs to be rebooted"
<joshua__[root]> what the heck???
<oldude67> i think i have to much running at the same time..im bogging this thing down way to much.:(
<oldude67> why is it, every time i install something threw apt- or aptitude it wants to remove my gnome games??? grr...
<tonyyarusso> How can I regenerate /usr/share/telepathy/managers/haze.manager to recognize a new protocol that was added to /usr/lib/purple-2/ ?
<dtchen> eut: that would be a bug - either in the application or in the linux-headers-*
<dtchen> eut: for what is the application looking?
<spirit-sight> what happen to the update-manager in 8.10 where when it had updates, it told you in the system tray and it told you the number with out having to pop it up, also I run it once aday and it most times has updates but the system never tells me for the most part (new installs)
<oldude67> anyone install the new updates for today? the ones with alsa and pulseaudio?
<billybigrigger> oldude67, i did
<eut> dtchen, drivers/ieee1394/csr1212.h
<oldude67> hey billybigrigger did you have any problems after the install? what type of sound card are you using as well?
<Trizicus> where is the log located for iptables?
<billybigrigger> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<dtchen> Trizicus: /var/log/{messages,syslog}
<dtchen> Trizicus: also /var/log/kern.log
<oldude67> billybigrigger,  the reason i asked is cause im running just an old intel sound card in my machine and intel has been having issues lately.
<Omar87> I keep seeing a blue fuzzily dotted line laying horizontally cutting the screen in two halves at bootup.
<billybigrigger> oldude67, checking rythmbox now, sound did work before update...
<Trizicus> i've tried v/l/m and i see nothing in relation to firewall
<dtchen> Trizicus: well, is iptables configured to log anything?
<Trizicus> probably not :P
<dtchen> eut: what app is looking for it?
<Trizicus> if i have to turn it on then no
<billybigrigger> oldude67, all is good here man
 * billybigrigger pats dtchen on the back
<billybigrigger> :P
<dtchen> oldude67: keep in mind that for the updates to be effected, you need to log out of GNOME and back in
<oldude67> billybigrigger, thanks for checking..ill have to see what happens i guess..
<eut> dtchen, its looking for that header file but not finding it? what do you mean app?
<dtchen> eut: what are you compiling that's failing on that header?
<oldude67> dtchen, i dont run gnome , but i knew that also thanks for reminding me.
<dtchen> oldude67: if you're not running GNOME, you need to manually killall pulseaudio
<eut> dtchen, uvclinux (webcam driver)
<trip0> so i used to be able to auto login from /etc/event.d/tty1 using mingetty.  it doesn't seem to be working now?
<trip0> does this have to do with the move to upstart?
<dtchen> eut: does it produce uvcvideo.ko?
<eut> dtchen, yes, i believe so
<dtchen> eut: and the version in Karmic's kernel doesn't suffice?
<eut> dtchen, i wanted to test a camera against the latest driver
<joshua__[root]> anybody know how to disable boot logo
<joshua__[root]> it causes my system to not boot!
<oldude67> should of let it alone now , pulseaudio is bogging the system down with a 100% cpu usage.;(
<dtchen> oldude67: uhh
<oldude67> bbiam
<oldude67> reboot
<dtchen> oldude67: PA or X?
<oldude67> grrr
<dtchen> oldude67: there's a bug tracking X hogging all cores upon certain boots
<dtchen> mmkay
<joshua__[root]> kd
<RAOF> Bah.  Who killed module-tunnel-sink?
<dtchen> huh?
<dtchen> it loads fine here.
<RAOF> Yeah, it loads fine.
<RAOF> And it even streams audio just fine.
<RAOF> The problem is that it seems to not give any progress info; this confuses anything that actually cares when audio playback has finished.  IE: Everything :)
<joshua__[root]> how do I disable boot logo?
<RAOF> Totem won't play anything; banshee plays, but doesn't update the progress bar and doesn't notice when the track has finished.
<dtchen> hmm, with 0.9.19-0ubuntu1?
<RAOF> Hm.  With 0.9.19-0ubuntu1~ubuntuaudiodev4~ apparently.
<RAOF> Damn.  that's going to make ubuntu-bug fail, isn't it.
<RAOF> Yup, there it went.
<joshua__[root]> that was it all right: boot logo = will not boot
<RAOF> dtchen: I suspect I'm seeing https://tango.0pointer.de/pipermail/pulseaudio-discuss/2009-October/005204.html
<RAOF> Man, trac isn't the worlds nicest bugtracker to search, is it.
<jbroome> all bug trackers suck.  some suck less
<RAOF> Right.  trac sucks more :)
<dtchen> RAOF: well, 4~ is what 0.9.10-0ubuntu1 is, so you should be able to use ubuntu-bug with it shortly
<dtchen> bah, 2.6.32-rc4
<dtchen> release schedules make baby jebus weep
<RAOF> 2.6.3*2*-rc4?  I thought the merge window had basically only just closed!
<dtchen> there are bunches of fixes. i'd love Karmic to be based on 2.6.32 for audio less-suckiness, but that ain't gonna happen.
<RAOF> The kernel team may feel they need to actually decide a kernel version and stick with it at some point :)
<RAOF> what's particularly less-sucky about 2.6.32?
<tonyyarusso> Well, my Karmic VM just hosed itself.  Awesome.
<vigo> I do not know yet, I am still trying to crash it.
<DanaG> hmm, I'd like to see radeon R600 KMS in Karmic.  =P
<dtchen> RAOF: lots of enablement fixes, namely massive GPIOx handling, MSI whitelisting by default, jack event updates, etc.
<DanaG> bUT that's also 2.6.32.
<dtchen> RAOF: more plainly, lots of current hardware just works.
<RAOF> Aaah, jack sensing.
<RAOF> Right.
<DanaG> oh yeah, my gpio1 mute-LED is still rather funky.
<dtchen> rtg and i are going over backporting one of the current -driver snapshots to linux-backports-modules-2.6.31
<jbuncher> can someone tell me why samba starts up at S19 rather than a bit later?  It seems odd to have it start up before virtualbox and vmware (which start at S20) when you might want to bind samba to one of the vm networking interfaces.
<hey_boy> When I am updating my freshly installed Karmic system, the "updating cache" dialog shows progress as "downloading 0B of 1B". I think there is something wrong, it should be displaying decimal numbers rather than hexadecimal.
<RAOF> dtchen: Anything else you'd like on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/449250 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449250 in pulseaudio "module-tunnel-sink seems to not report status" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> Alternatively, any thoughts on a better title? :)
<dtchen> RAOF: WFM
<RAOF> dtchen: Balls.  Ok.  Time to upgrade & reboot everything concerned.
<jbuncher> is there a reason why shares-admin isn't available in the System->Administration menu?
<jbuncher> can someone help me understand exactly what the "sharing" item in the right-click menu in nautilus is doing?  Is it sharing files over samba?  something else?  what config-file gets edited?
<RAOF> Bah.  And now the network audio just isn't audiable.
<RAOF> dtchen: I _think_ upgrading both my laptop & the server has fixed the module-tunnel-sink bug; now my server merely doesn't have any sound output :(
<Trizicus> Could someone tell me why this iptables script doesn't allow me to connect to the www?
<Trizicus> http://pastebin.com/m4965c505
<gsevil> 'cause it's all wrong
<Trizicus> what is wrong with it i'm trying to learn how to setup iptables properly
<gsevil> then you can search internet for iptables tutorial
<Trizicus> they suck i've tried
<Trizicus> spent last 6 hrs
<Trizicus> even the tutorial from netfilter sucks
<vigo> MAN
<gsevil> have you try howtoforge
<Trizicus> that script should be right so i do not see why it is not working
<Trizicus> which is why i'm here
<ms9477> Having some troubles with my storage partition in Karmic, refuses to mount on it's own (Jaunty mounted it to 97G Volume); not finding any answers elsewhere that seem to apply, everything else revolves around USB drives and the like.
<gsevil> it's right  , but it's not allow outside connect to your machine
<vigo> Trizicus: Is the script for this kernel?
<Trizicus> newest kernel yes
<Trizicus> so i need to setup output and it 'should' work?
<vigo> That makes sense....
<vigo> From what I saw, the Output and Accept looked a little off.
<vigo> But I am terrible with wlan0, so it could be correct and may just need a router reset or something.
<Trizicus> vigo: when i flush it works fine lol
<Trizicus> besides not specifying nic should make it work for all interfaces correct?
<vigo> Trizicus: still looking. ..,,,
<omar> Hi
<jbuncher> can someone help me understand exactly what the "sharing" item in the right-click menu in nautilus is doing?  Is it sharing files over samba?  something else?  what config-file gets edited?
<omar> I'm having an "Invalid environment block" on my other machine when I try to boot it up.
<coz_> hey guys....ctrl+alt+F1 doesnt work...by design? or  bug ?
<jbuncher> coz_, works here
<coz_> jbroome,  I drop to blank screen here
<omar> Can anyone please rescue me?
<jbuncher> coz_, sorry, no idea.  it works for me, intel graphics.
<parallax> hey, I set this on my shell: ifconfig <adapter> 127.0.0.1 broadcast 127.0.0.1  ...  how do I undo it?
<oldude67> omar, what was you doing to get that block?
<omar> oldude67, My machine was shutdown by accident.
<omar> oldude67, like a power failure.
<oldude67> omar, try booting into a recovery mode
<omar> oldude67, I can access my stuff from the live boot.
<omar> oldude67, how do I do that?
<habanany> hello , help
<oldude67> when grub boots go into menu and arrow down to the recovery kernel
<oldude67> habanany, have to say with what and how.
<Jeruvy> habanany: just ask your question :)
<omar> oldude67, can you remind how to go into grub?
<habanany> ok
<omar> remind me?
<oldude67> omar, grub1 or grub2?
<omar> oldude67, 2 i guess.
<habanany> I just resized karmic using gparte ...
<jamiejackson> how do i install server packages on top of desktop?
<oldude67> well if you havent adjusted it i think its shift key now. but check grub2 page and see if im right.
<oldude67> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<habanany> i'm about to close but it says pending...
<habanany> does that means that i have to wait for the changes?
<habanany> gparted says i have 9 operartion pending
<jamiejackson> habanany, i think pending means you need to apply the changes
<omar> oldude67, grub doesn't seem to be loading.
<habanany> how?
<jamiejackson> hang on
<oldude67> omar, that i dont know about...still not use to all of this grub stuff myself...
<jamiejackson> habanany: edit >apply all operations
<oldude67> omar, let me see what google says.
<habanany> when i try to close gparted it says 9 opertion pending
<omar> oldude67, first it says "F5: Drive1     Default: F5", and when I press F5 it quickly gives me that message.
<jamiejackson> did you try what i suggested?
<habanany> i guess that the 9 operations take effect when i reboot
<habanany> okok, i will try
<jamiejackson> trhat's not how it works habanany
<jamiejackson> doesn't do squat on reboot
<habanany> oh, let me try that edit and...
<coz_> also guys.. I was using  alias sudo='sudo -p "Password:"' to change passworkd promt to just "password" in bashrc  but it doesnt seem to work now...any other way?
<habanany> oh yeah, i did not that edit, aply existed...I'm very very new in ubuntu
<habanany> thank u bro
<jamiejackson>  how do i install server packages on top of desktop?
<jamiejackson> no prob, habanany
<oldude67> omar, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8087461#post8087461
<darthanubis> Amaranth, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/449272
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449272 in compiz "Invest applet drop down leaves a shadow on desktop" [Undecided,New]
<oldude67> omar, read that and try it, your not the only one thats had this issue.
<ms9477> anyone have any ideas why a HD partition doesn't in someway auto-mount, and GParted tosses an error 'The enclosing drive for the volume is locked.' at me?
<omar> oldude67, is it possible to re-install grub2 from an live boot into my installed Ubuntu?
<oldude67> omar,  i would say its possible, but i have never done it.
<oldude67> omar, but that page i gave you has a solution in it.
<omar> oldude67, the grub menu doesn't even show up.
<omar> ok, thanks for the help.
<oldude67> omar, as soon as you see the word grub, try hitting esc.
<ms9477> if it's GRUB2 (1.97~beta3 is what mine shows, but i think that's what it's getting at), Right Shift gets the menu to go, right after POST is done
<omar> oldude67, first it says "F5: Drive1     Default: F5", and when I press F5 it quickly gives me that message.
<omar> great!
<omar> I got into the recovery mode.
<coz_> hey guys..let me ask again.. I used to use "alias sudo='sudo -p "Password:"' to change the terminal password prompt back to just  "password"  but that doesnt seem to work here ...any suggestions?
<omar> oldude67, thanks a bunch.
<omar> oldude67, it worked, and it was very exciting experience to me. ;)
<omar> bye
<zmjjmz> is it safe to update?
<habanany> hey brothers I have karmic partition between two uanllocated partition , how can I extend ?
<habanany> i did id a few minutes ago but now I cant do it again
<habanany> be patient brothers, I know no linux and no english. sorry about that
<wekt> What program do you run to switch /etc/alternatives between multiple JREs?
<topyli> wekt, update-alternatives --config java
<topyli> something like that, see whether or not that's correct :)
<wekt> topyli: update-java-alternatives    thanks
<Zeikfried> Where could i find drivers for a RT2700E 11bgn WLAN PCIe chip?
<coz_> anyone for how to change password prompt in terminal back to just "password: ?
<aprilhare> hello
<vivid> anyone know how to fix the garbled/blank tty screens when i alt+f1?
<coz_> vivid,   mm i have the same issue apparenlty  but mine is all blank
<vivid> yea mine was garbled before i installed nvidia drivers, now its just blank
<coz_> right same here
<coz_> vivid,  ctrl+alt+F1
<vivid> blank
<coz_> yep same here
<coz_> vivid,  this is a fresh install with all update and nvidia driver
<vivid> it goes away if you remove 'splash' from the kernel boot parameters
<than0> Been googling for answer, but no success. Will Karmic provide support for btrfs during install? thanks.
<meborc> than0, i can't answer you that, but you could run the latest daily -live in virtual box and find out...
<than0> meborc, :D ok... (problem is the main reason i want btrfs is compression support). really running out of space.
<meborc> well, how much space are you using? i didn't think btrfs will give you THAT much better disk usage
<meborc> why not just buy more hdd? :D
<meborc> what is the diff in ext4 vs btrfs in disk space usage?
<aprilhare> does anyone have a webcam that used to function, but no longer functions under karmic?
<aprilhare> i could really use someone testing their webcam
<meborc> aprilhare, my cam works fine
<meborc> or at least it worked fine on karmic beta
<aprilhare> meborc: interesting. my webcam worked under jaunty with 2.6.30 but not under karmic with 2.6.31
<than0> meborc, someone used btrfs on his eeepc.. default Jaunty install was around 3gb for him.. with btrfs with compression..it was down to 1 gig
<aprilhare> microsoft vx-1000
<than0> I am also using laptop. :*(
<meborc> than0, ok... interesting
<aprilhare> anyone have m$ vx-1000?
<than0> meborc, also with btrfs, no need to worry about partition resizing that much... also supposedly no need to ever run chkfs
<meborc> aprilhare, did you do a fresh install or upgrade from jaunty?
<ms9477> anyone have any ideas why a HD partition doesn't in someway auto-mount, and GParted tosses an error 'The enclosing drive for the volume is locked.' at me?
<meborc> than0, ok, so what is the downside? speed?
<than0> meborc, it's at .18 version.. very immature filesystem.. and not all features are set.
<than0> but then I upgrade distro every six months.. with complete wipe out..so don't really worry about compatibility
<aprilhare> meborc: upgrade. i used 2.6.30 kernel to use my webcam under jaunty (the default 2.6.28 kernel didn't work with my webcam)
<meborc> than0, me too... i keep everything i need backed up on external
<than0> how's the pulse audio situation with koala? much better?
<meborc> aprilhare, i would try a fresh install... upgrades are always tricky, specially upgrades to aplhas/betas
<aprilhare> than0: pulseaudio under drop bear works well. makes a 'pop' sound when it opens a audio channel thou :)
<aprilhare> meborc: not an option i'm afraid
<meborc> aprilhare, can't you make your existing partition smaller, create new partition for karmic and dual-boot?
<aprilhare> meborc: i really don't want to dual-boot stuff
<aprilhare> by stuff i mean linux
<than0> aprilhare, ic.. as long as it's marginally better than what I have now with jaunty :D
<aprilhare> and in this instance i don't see how reinstalling linux from scratch will help
<meborc> aprilhare, ok, i'm just saying, that after having problems upgrading from breezy to dapper i have always done clean installs... some conf files can get tangled up and conflict
<aprilhare> hang on idea
<aprilhare> thats interesting. logged into guest account and it couldn't detecta webcam at all. nor internal audio. weird
<aprilhare> internal=motherboard
<meborc> aprilhare, is that a guest account or a new accout you created... if it is guest, try creating a new account and see what happens
<aprilhare> meborc: guest account (like a said)
<aprilhare> tried my alternate account same issue wrt audio
<aprilhare> could create new acct out of boredom
<aprilhare> bbl
<zmjjmz> gonna take the plunge and update
<zmjjmz> I can assume that it's close enough to be reasonably not breaky
<wekt> zmjjmz: and far enough to need your bug reports.
<zmjjmz> yeah
<zmjjmz> I've been sending them in
<zmjjmz> yay apport
<zmjjmz> haven't had much trouble beyond the usual though
<wekt> Is there anyone here with a non Ubuntu system who would run a simple test app to see whether it works there, but not on Ubuntu?
<wekt> I'm trying to see whether a bug in OpenJDK might be a packaging problem.
<gsevil> Is there anyone can run virtualbox in karmic?
<JMFTheVCI> anyone else with the white screen of uselessness? Even Ctrl-Alt-F1 has corrupted graphics.
<pavkamlc2> gsevil: I ran VB in beta 1 without problem
<mzz> gsevil: it definitely installed (the ose version from the repos) but I don't think I tried running it yet. I can do so in a while
 * mzz wonders what's up with the mirror his apt-get update is hitting
<gsevil> I have this problem ERROR: Virtual machine 'CentOS-5.3' has terminated unexpectedly during startup.Details: code NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005), component Machine, interface IMachine, callee <NULL>
<mzz> and that's a fresh vm?
<gsevil> yes
<ms9477> anyone know much about this exaile player that's installed with Karmic in Xubuntu?
<mzz> ms9477: it plays music. I haven't used it recently.
<ms9477> it's not playing my music :-/
<ms9477> asking for codecs that i have no idea where to go to grab, Listen never pestered me
<Tuplapiste> install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Tuplapiste> then try to play music :P
<mzz> define "asking", and with some other apps I've had to restart them after installing codecs
<mzz> that codec search thing did work for me in totem, but I had to restart it before the freshly installed codecs took, iirc.
<mzz> installing a -restricted-extras package shouldn't hurt but shouldn't be strictly necessary either, afaik.
<mzz> and (assuming it's gstreamer-based): try some other gstreamer-based player, just in case
<wekt> gsevil: what graphics card?
<mzz> gsevil: I'll try a vm, but I have to shuffle some things around first, so it'll take me a bit.
<ms9477> it didn't give me an option of searching about, just told me, you need a codec to play this file; giving xubuntu-restricted-extras a run, see what happens
 * mzz wonders if there's a trick to force a different server in the countrycode.archive.ubuntu.com rotation
<gsevil> wekt: ati xpress 200m, mzz: Virtualbox run well in 9.04, but after update to 9.10 it showed that error, I user custom compiled kernel, already have dkms
<jair0> Hi all ! I am testing the latest version of karmic koala with gstreamer and I cannot see the packets I send via localhost:
<jair0>  I am using the following pipelines
<jair0> gst-launch-0.10 -v videotestsrc ! ffenc_h263p ! udpsink port=1234
<es_beto> hello guys, i'm using ubuntu karmic beta, and i have one question related to audio, i want to hear the input device, in fedora i used a workaround which is the multimedia system selector where i can "test" the input sound and that way i hear it, but i can't find this option on ubuntu
<jair0> gst-launch-0.10 -v udpsrc port=1234 ! fakesink
<jair0> but not seeing any package
<jair0> is it any firewall setting involved ?
<jair0> I can see packets sent from other machines
<ms9477> thanks Tuplapiste, that did the trick
<es_beto> any ideas?
<KruyKaze> hi! how do i set the gdm background image?
<Xgates> what's the repo for the Nvidia 190, I forgot it...
<RAOF> Xgates: restricted?
<gsevil> if i start VM again, stop at Waiting for the remote session to open..., a process start by root, it's strange
<pavkamlc2> gsevil: I ran only non-ose version from sun repository
<gsevil> me too
<gsevil> I downloaded from Sun
<Xgates> ahhh I found it again :)
<Xgates> https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<Xgates> bbl
<mzz> gsevil: moving the vm over now, I should have it booting in a few more minutes at most
 * mzz should probably teach the "Places" menu to just ignore his extra lvs
<mzz> "5.4 GB Filesystem" listed there just isn't useful
<gsevil> mzz: don't know why there is a process run by root, I start VM by normal user
<mzz> gsevil: sorry, works for me
<mzz> gsevil: (this is a windows 2000 guest inside a karmic host)
<es_beto> no ideas of any way i could hear the input signal??
<mzz> es_beto: I'd use some oldfashioned alsa mixer (the commandline "alsamixer" app might work) to unmute the mic or line "playback" channel
<mzz> es_beto: it might require some prodding (read: commandline switches) to control the actual card instead of a virtual pulseaudio device
<mzz> es_beto: alternatively: I'd find something that does the passthrough in software
<mzz> es_beto: the commandline tools arecord and aplay piped to each other can do that, iirc, but there are almost certainly gui apps that can do the same
<bullgard4> Is Karmic supposed to bring up an applet if I plug in an USB web cam?
<es_beto> i know
<es_beto> i was thinking of
<es_beto> installing jack
<es_beto> and
<es_beto> you know
<es_beto> linking the input with the output, but i want to do this without installing
<mzz> es_beto: jack could do it too, but you might still need that oldfashioned alsa mixer to make sure the card's capturing the right input
<es_beto> yeah
<mzz> es_beto: I haven't experimented with all this in the pulseaudio world yet.
<es_beto> mzz, well let me try arecord > aplay (me neither)}
<mzz> not quite that simple, iirc
<mzz> iirc it's something like "arecord -|aplay -"
<es_beto> oh hahaha
<mzz> no wait, "arecord | aplay" should actually work
<es_beto> IT DOES!!
<es_beto> thanks so much
<mzz> shrug, it's almost certainly not the right way to do it
<|eagles0513875|> what i mess lol
<es_beto> i know
<es_beto> it lags
<es_beto> but, its a step forward
<es_beto> hahahahah
<|eagles0513875|> slow and steady wins the pace
<|eagles0513875|> joaopinto: do you know of any sites that are good at explaining how to create a meta package
<joaopinto> |eagles0513875|, a meta package is just a regular package with a depdency list, so basically you need to lear packaging
<joaopinto> |eagles0513875|, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<pwnguin> its pretty easy with debhelper
<|eagles0513875|> joaopinto: ok cuz i had an idea that would be useful for the community
<pwnguin> i'd be like dh_make then go nuts on the depends field
<mzz> you barely even need dh_make
<mzz> I'd just grab an existing metapackage and change the contents
<joaopinto> |eagles0513875|, how woulda  metapackage be usefull for the community :) ?
<|eagles0513875|> you guys think its a good idea to have meta packages for certain games, another  one with game development tools
<pwnguin> joaopinto: the changelog's gotta go though
<joaopinto> mzz, you would need to rename too much on debian/*, dh_make is easier
<|eagles0513875|> joaopinto: alot of the dev tools for gaming dont warrent a respin
<mzz> I don't think it buys you that much compared to a webpage listing possibly interesting stuff
<joaopinto> |eagles0513875|, I don't think most people need such batch of apps
<|eagles0513875|> joaopinto: would like to encourage game development
<mzz> I think a list is useful, but I don't think a metapackage is the optimal form for such a list
<|eagles0513875|> wether it be from gamers or someone whose into gaming
<joaopinto> |eagles0513875|, adding a metapackage does not encourage nothing, it doesn't change anything
<mzz> hmm, I wonder if this is the kind of thing software center should support
<|eagles0513875|> i was going to make my own distro for it
<pwnguin> a metapackage is like the last step on a very long journey of helping people
<joaopinto> a web page describing the package and their purpose is much more usefull
<mzz> feed it a list of recommended apps in some format, and it gives you a pretty gui list with clickable install buttons
<|eagles0513875|> well i need to get the package put together
<pwnguin> ubuntu-desktop gets you nothing if the packages it pulls in suck
<|eagles0513875|> true pwnguin
<joaopinto> |eagles0513875|, oh the new distro story, you can do that as an hobby, I don't see how that can improve games development at all
<|eagles0513875|> for instance alot of the game dev packages already exists in the repos
<cheezey> so  i just got 9.10, i rebooted for the first time, at the login screen, i put in my password, then it just goes back to the login screen. it doesn't say authentication failed or anything D=
<mzz> I think a metapackage would either have to be extremely small (omitting many possibly interesting apps) or would pull in so much stuff you'd never use all of it
<pwnguin> im sure they're outdated
<mzz> I had that with the ubuntustudio-audio package
<|eagles0513875|> i might do a respin for my school since they offer course in creative computing aka game programming
<ActionParsnip2> pwnguin: some are outdated slightly but the ones available are tested as known to work well
<joaopinto> |eagles0513875|, you are not talking about a metpackage, you are talking about creating a selection of packages and putting it into an ISO
<|eagles0513875|> what makes no sense to me is why respin a distro dedicated to multimedia why cant their be a spin off for gaming
<|eagles0513875|> joaopinto: ikonia suggested creating meta packages
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip2,  that is a wrong assumption about official packages
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip2, I mean, about universe packages
<ActionParsnip2> joaopinto: i read a while back thats how it rolled
<mzz> you can do that, I just don't think it buys you that much over a regular cd plus a single apt-get command to pull in some stuff after installing
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip2, in theory, not in practice
<pwnguin> ActionParsnip2: well, eclipse-cdt is ancient for sure
<cheezey> is this wrong channel for asking questions >_>
<vaibhav> Since I have upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 my system has gone dead slow, I have Intel card , can anybody suggest anything
<joaopinto> some of the packages currently on UBuntu universe were never tested on Ubuntu
<|eagles0513875|> ActionParsnip2: maybe you could answer this how does one get stuff added to repos if its not already
<mzz> cheezey: it's the right channel, I just don't know offhand where to start debugging.
<ActionParsnip2> pwnguin: you are free to add PPAs or compile if you need the later version
<mzz> cheezey: I'd guess I'd ctrl+alt+f1 out of gdm, log in on the textmode prompt, and see if /var/log/gdm has anything interesting
<mzz> no time for debugging now though, sorry.
<|eagles0513875|> cuz i found some 3d open source graphics engine which isnt in the repos
<ActionParsnip2> |eagles0513875|: could create a PPA, not sure otherwise
<|eagles0513875|> will ask ikonia then
<pwnguin> ActionParsnip2: compiling eclipse and plugins has, until the last week, been a massive undertaking. YOU ARE NOT PREPARED!!!
<joaopinto> |eagles0513875|, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<joaopinto> |eagles0513875|, you really need to check the wiki :)
<mzz> |eagles0513875|: there's a #ubuntu-motu that's probably a good starting point, both for help getting it into a ppa and possibly for help getting it into universe
<|eagles0513875|> banned from motu unless i can manage getting this individual to unban me
<ActionParsnip2> pwnguin: prepared?
<|eagles0513875|> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<pwnguin> ActionParsnip2: crappy WoW reference
<joaopinto> |eagles0513875|, oh, bad boy :)
<ActionParsnip2> pwnguin: i havent played it
<|eagles0513875|> that was a while back
<pwnguin> ActionParsnip2: me either, but the roomates love it
 * mzz isn't sure he wants to know how you managed that
<ActionParsnip2> pwnguin: i prefer what they call "RL"
<pwnguin> ActionParsnip2: your presence on irc demonstrates otherwise
<|eagles0513875|> managed what mzz
<ActionParsnip2> pwnguin: on my quiet nights yes, otherwise i'm out and about
<pwnguin> managed to get banned
<cheezey> apparnatly "This shouldn't happen!" happened.
<mzz> |eagles0513875|: getting banned from #-motu
<|eagles0513875|> can give u the name of the person to ask on that lol
<pwnguin> i think theres an ubuntu irc cabal
<pwnguin> ask them
<joaopinto> |eagles0513875|, there is an #ubuntu-irc if i am not mistaken, for such affairs
<|eagles0513875|> joaopinto: im familiar with the channel but its ubuntu-ops
<pwnguin> they dont take lightly to even mere presence
<pwnguin> so i try not to bug them
<|eagles0513875|> i dont go in there but i might later on today
<joaopinto> irc and ops do not have the same purpose
<joaopinto> afaik one is about operators, the others about the irc council
<pwnguin> one is supervisory to the other
<|eagles0513875|> ahhh
<joaopinto> and you really should consider getting unbanned as your first task to learn packaging
<mzz> hah
<es_beto> hahaha
<|eagles0513875|> well i already have uzed bzr bd for some stuff im helping with in regards to the mozilla team
<vaibhav> ny1 have performance issues with intel card
<cheezey> is there a way to bypass the login screen completely?
<pwnguin> startX
<|eagles0513875|> all i know is there some random nvidia issues floating around that seem to come and go
<pwnguin> log into a console, then run startX. there's probably some magic you need to run a normal process
<pwnguin> ie gnome
<|eagles0513875|> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<floating> vaibhav: yes
<|eagles0513875|> O_o humm
<|eagles0513875|> !autologin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologin
<vaibhav> @floating is there any way to increase performance
<vaibhav> I have done that in jaunty by editing xorg.conf adding greedy option
<floating> do u have some errors at ur Xorg.0.log
<|eagles0513875|> vaibhav: karmic there is no xorg.conf not sure whats replaced it though
<|eagles0513875|> at least on a clean install there isnt an xorg.conf
<joaopinto> |eagles0513875|, there is no default one, if you create it it will work
<floating> try /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE
<pwnguin> xorg.conf went away ages ago by default in favor of HAL
<floating> +cat
<|eagles0513875|> joaopinto: ok
<pwnguin> hal is going away in favor of deviceKit, eventually
<pwnguin> but xorg.conf will still work if present
<|eagles0513875|> ahhh interesting
<vaibhav> result is (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<vaibhav> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<floating> ok, no errors
<|eagles0513875|> !paste | vaibhav
<ubottu> vaibhav: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<|eagles0513875|> so you dont flood urself out of the channel
<vaibhav> !paste (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<vaibhav> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vaibhav> sorry didn't know how it can work
<|eagles0513875|> vaibhav: go to http://past.ubuntu.com
<jpds> cheezey: Yes, put AutomaticLoginEnable=true,  and AutomaticLogin=$user into /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<|eagles0513875|> or you can use pastebinit
<floating> no need to paste that anymore :)
<|eagles0513875|> !pastebinit | vaibhav
<ubottu> vaibhav: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<|eagles0513875|> for the future thats handy jsut run pastebinit COMMAND
<cheezey> jpds: i have tried that but no luck. X_x
<jpds> cheezey: Then I don't know, sorry, that's how one of my systems is set up...
<floating> what kind of performance issues, can u describe more
<vaibhav> GUI is less responsive a
<vaibhav> or more clearly very much less responsive , sometime very irritating
<floating> like when swapping between windowses, like terminal and a web browser
<vaibhav> yes, and when switching tabs
<vaibhav> in firefox
<ActionParsnip2> vaibhav: have you installed video drivers?
<vaibhav> I have intel X3100 , and updated from Jaunty
<vaibhav> I have not done anything in particular for video drivers
<ActionParsnip2> vaibhav: try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4   there is a karmic repo there too
<ActionParsnip2> vaibhav: thats why then, your video card isnt doing much to improve the desktop speed
<ActionParsnip2> vaibhav: just change jaunty in the guide to karmic
<GastonLaGafff> Hello. Is there a solution to avoid this bug Bug #432237 ? I can boot but only with the ubuntu kernel, and I need an official kernel to use an encrypted partition. The official kernel also gives me a much better sound.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432237 in mountall "difficult to recover from filesystem errors" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432237
<GastonLaGafff> Not "difficult": impossible!!
<vaibhav> @ActionParsnip2 is that applicable for Jaunty to karmic
<ActionParsnip2> vaibhav: yes, there is a karmic repo too
<ActionParsnip2> vaibhav: just change jaunty to karmic when you paste it in your sources.list file
<ActionParsnip2> vaibhav: theres also a rollback path to back it out if its no good (nice)
<vaibhav> @ActionParsnip2 trying it , thanks
<GastonLaGafff> the list of the files contained in the package mountall shows "/etc/init.d/mountall.conf", but it doesn't exist in this directory. Can it be a cause of the bug?
<mzz> GastonLaGafff: I don't see /etc/init.d/mountall.conf, but there's an /etc/init/mountall.conf
<mzz> GastonLaGafff: that file being missing would almost certainly be bad
<|eagles0513875|> im having a nasty sound issue
<|eagles0513875|> im duelbooting on my macbook pro and i have no sound what so ever
<|eagles0513875|> was suggested removing pulseaudio and that didnt fix anythign reinstalling pulse didnt do anything either
<hifi> umm, is "Passwords and Ecryption keys" still a work in progress?
<cheezey> after i login in prompt, if i gdm start, it goes back to the login screen. correct behavior?
<|eagles0513875|> should i try recompiling it from git?
<hifi> my ssh key location is "/home/nate/.ssh/blah_rsa" according to it
<ActionParsnip2> vaibhav: you will need to reboot after installing the package
<mzz> |eagles0513875|: not if it's not the problem, and if everything's still broken without it it's probably not the problem
<mzz> hifi: that sounds possible, although "blah" is a bit unusual
<|eagles0513875|> mzz: jaunty was working just fine
<GastonLaGafff> ok I don't know read
<hifi> mzz: it should be /home/hifi/.ssh/id_rsa
<mzz> |eagles0513875|: I don't see how you're going from "sound broke between jaunty and karmic" to "I need to compile pulseaudio from git"
<hifi> seems like some filler text
<|eagles0513875|> mzz: this is on a clean install of karmic
<|eagles0513875|> didnt upgrade
<|eagles0513875|> it never worked since i installed karmic
<mzz> |eagles0513875|: I still don't see how you're getting at "I need to compile pulseaudio from git"
<|eagles0513875|> mzz: i dunno what else to try
<mzz> |eagles0513875|: but you have more information than we do, so if you have reason to believe that'll help then sure, go for it
<mzz> hifi: where are you seeing this?
<aapzak> pfff, nl mirror is extremely slow
<mzz> hifi: I see my ssh key under "other keys", but I don't see the path to it anywhere
<mzz> aapzak: yes! glad it's not just me
<|eagles0513875|> actually mzz might run pulseaudio through gdb as well as check the logs
<hifi> Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encrypton keys -> My personal keys -> (my ssh key) -> Properties
<d9500> when I try to boot my install of karmic beta, instead of booting, it throws the following error "error. invalid environment block. failed to boot default entries." I read on the ubuntu forums that this is a known bug with karmic. anyone have any suggestions short of reinstalling? 9which i am reluctant to do, b/c this is the second practically fresh install this has happened on)
<mzz> |eagles0513875|: so far it sounds like your problem is with alsa, not pulse (since it also happened with pulse removed)
<hifi> and Details
<mzz> |eagles0513875|: if your kernel-level alsa driver is not cooperating no amount of prodding of pulse will help, since pulse uses alsa for actual hardware playback
<|eagles0513875|> mzz: ill have to get back to u when i have some time to check the logs
<floating> is xorgs video drivefr installations part of the automatic updating ? I mean like if one manually installs older drivers, will the update manager suggest updating those drivers later or anyting
<mzz> hifi: that simply doesn't do anything here, which I guess is a different bug :)
<hifi> mzz: doesn't do anything? :)
<joaopinto> |eagles0513875|, why have you removed PA, how have you identified that your problem is related to PA at all ?
<hifi> do you have any ssh keys in personal keys?
<|eagles0513875|> joaopinto: that was on suggestion of blueskaj cuz he did that and it fixed his issue
<mzz> hifi: well, if I click the "properties" button I get an animation of the button being pressed and depressed, but that's pretty much it :)
<mzz> hifi: and yes, it does list "Secure Shell Key" there
<hifi> yeah, for me it works
<mzz> hifi: err, no, this is "Other Keys".
<mzz> hifi: "Personal Keys" only has my gpg key.
<joaopinto> |eagles0513875|, there are a lot of different reasons for not having sound, blindly repeating a procedure from person X does not help
<|eagles0513875|> its worth a shot though
<mzz> |eagles0513875|: err, debug the issue
<joaopinto> actually it may make things worse, because you change things that will prevent you to debug the issue as per the expected environment
<mzz> |eagles0513875|: why do you think prodding pulse will help if you have no sound with pulse disabled or removed?
<|eagles0513875|> i reinstalled pulseaudio though
<|eagles0513875|> well mzz there is so much sound stuff thats been changing from alsa only to using pulse audio
<|eagles0513875|> i dunno whats used anymore
<mzz> |eagles0513875|: pulse still uses alsa to actually play sound, which I'm assuming is what you tried to play back through while pulse was disabled.
<mzz> |eagles0513875|: if that didn't work neither will pulse, no matter what you do to pulse
<innomen> hey all, what can i use to connect to my bluetooth gamepad? the guide walked me through compiling and installing xpad but then the instructions simply say "connect" and "resync" how do i do either?
<hifi> mzz: http://hifi.iki.fi/sshkey-details.png
<vaibhav> @ActionParsnip2 the ppa does not have any xorg package
<|eagles0513875|> pulse as default has always acted up with it occassionally failing thoguh mzz
<|eagles0513875|> sometimes i use my default built in audio driver
<aapzak> mzz: let's just leave it alone, I'll hit it later on :)
<GastonLaGafff> mzz: Do you have any idea why I can boot with ubuntu kernel, whereas I can't with an official kernel, which was bootable some days ago?
<innomen> i have bluetooth gnome connected ot my phone just fine but when i goto add new device it apprently does not see the pad
<mzz> hifi: that's pretty weird. Can you check what your gpg key id is, since it looks like you're not getting the dialog you're supposed to get
<innomen> i feel like there is a very basic step i am missing
<mzz> |eagles0513875|: yes, but you weren't getting sound with pulse *disabled*
<joaopinto> |eagles0513875|, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ActionParsnip2> vaibhav: it should have xserver-xorg-video-intel
<|eagles0513875|> man the bot has lots of useful info lol
<mzz> GastonLaGafff: random guess of the day: you changed to a different root filesystem.
<mzz> GastonLaGafff: I can try different guesses if you like
<ActionParsnip2> vaibhav: does: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel     sw it coming from the new repo you added?
<mzz> hifi: it looks like for whatever reason you're getting an unfinished *ssh* key properties dialog when clicking properties for your *gpg* key
<ActionParsnip2> s/sw/show
<hifi> thats my ssh key
<mzz> GastonLaGafff: seriously though: there's not even close to enough information for me to give you more than random guesses, and why are you asking me specifically instead of the channel?
<hifi> I don't even have a gpg key on this machine
<GastonLaGafff> for the file system: yes I changed from ext4 to reiserfs, but I have been able to boot on reiserfs with my official kernel
<hifi> and my ssh key name _is_ hifi@debian, was ported from my old desktop
<hifi> only thing weird is the wrong path as I could tell
<mzz> hifi: you're actually right that the key id in the main window matches the end of the fingerprint in the properties dialog. So huh.
<mzz> hifi: I wonder why your ssh key is "personal" while mine is "other"
<hifi> though, is that information from the public or private part?
<hifi> funny I could set the owner of that key to be allowed to ssh into this machine
<hifi> when it's editing the key itself, not the public part
<vaibhav> @ActionParsnip2 no it is coming from main ubuntu  repo
<hifi> mzz: and my ssh key is in .ssh/
<vaibhav> I checked new repo webpage , it does not have xorg related package
<hifi> is your key somewhere else?
<hifi> if that matters in which tab the key is shown
<mzz> hifi: I have ~/.ssh/id_rsa and a matching entry in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<hifi> my authorized_keys is empty
<hifi> it's seahorse 2.28.0
<mzz> not bored enough to figure out its logic
<ActionParsnip2> vaibhav: bah, maybe they havet made it for karmic. sorry :(
<wekt> What package do you report install bugs on?
<wekt> for Debian installer?
<ActionParsnip2> vaibhav: you need to tell your system to use the intel driver if it isnt already, it will smooth the UI
<ms9477> if installing Xubuntu, is there any way to grab GNOME as a potential session?
<|eagles0513875|> ms9477: you mean install it in addition to xfce
<vaibhav> @ActionParsnip2 how do i tell my system to use intel drivers
<ms9477> correct, |eagles0513875|
<|eagles0513875|> ms9477: then install ubuntu-desktop
<|eagles0513875|> that will install gnome as an option you can  choose between at login
<ActionParsnip2> vaibhav: you can edit xorg.conf
<ms9477> da
<d9500> nevermind my question about the boot error earlier. i was able to fix it following the instructions on a discussion on the launchpad bug site.
<|eagles0513875|> ms9477: da????
<ActionParsnip2> vaibhav: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1187737 you'll be websearching a bit to find samples like that to try
<ms9477> more or less, yes...i should have thought about that
<ActionParsnip2> vaibhav: i dont use crappy intel gfx so I'm not much use. Maybe someone else has a cleaner idea
<|eagles0513875|> ms9477: :) same thing goes if you would like to install kde but install kubuntu-desktop
<vaibhav> @ActionParsnip2 thanx
<ms9477> gotcha, though i've never been a KDE fan :P
<|eagles0513875|> ms9477: give it a spin its evolved nicely from 4.0
<JackD> it's slow
<minimec> hi. I would like to post a bug about sudden system crashs with 'options radeon modeset=1'. I need some help with the logs, as I doesn't see any entries in the logs.
<ms9477> i did a turn with KDE under Jaunty, didn't thrill me
<Termana> !bugs | minimec
<ubottu> minimec: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<minimec> Termana: I know that. Ok I gonna try to post a bug on 'linux-image', as this is a complete system freeze. I cannot ssh on the system anymore.
<Termana> Yeah, I just wanted to use the command to look 1337. lol j/k :P
<mzz> I'm apparently too stupid to use this bug tracker. Can someone tell me what bug nr bug 447690 was marked a duplicate of?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447690 in gdm "login screen is not accessible with keyboard" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447690
<mzz> or was that comment closing it a misfiring script or something?
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> did anybode succeeded to have a working Lotus Notes on Karmic ?
<ploum> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8091471#post8091471
<mzz> minimec: agp card? this wasn't a ubuntu system, but I had some of those go away after adding radeon.agpmode=-1 to the boot parameters
<minimec> mzz: Yes radeon 9600 AGP
<minimec> mzz THX I will try that.
<mzz> minimec: I couldn't reproduce these, but it'd just lock up, sometimes but not always preceded by some corruption in rendered text
<minimec> mzz: I will do some further testing.
<minimec> mzz: radeon.agpmode=-1 or'agpmode=1"?
<mzz> minimec: radeon.agpmode=-1
<mzz> minimec: (might also want to doublecheck with #radeon on this network)
<minimec> mzz: ok
<minimec> mzz: good idea.
<steve__> hey guys
<steve__> having a little trouble with a dual boot of ubuntu 9.10 beta and mac os x on a mac pro
<steve__> getting graphics corruption in os x when i boot from grub
<gsevil> when I run custom compiled kernel, the console is in high resolution display, but default kernel from repos don't have, what's the difference?
<ActionParsnip2> steve__: OS X isnt supported here
<cdE|Woozy> Does anyone have an idea why I can't pair with my phone using bluetooth anymore? Scanning for devices works, but not much else. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/291503/
<kuttans> latest linux kernal 2.6.31.13 not showing in the grub menu+karmic any idea
<ploum> was there a way to download a previous version of a given package ?
<steve__> ActionParsnip2, I presumed it was a GRUB2 issue
<kuttans> yes i guess there is a way to do that, check the man page of dpkg or apt-get
<ActionParsnip2> steve__: grub2 just boots the OS yuo select
<kuttans> the latest linux kernel is not shown in the grub menu. anyone there to help?
<steve__> okay... so as long as ubuntu works you dont care? lol
<steve__> kuttans... have you done sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<steve__> that should install latest kernel
<kuttans> yeah i did that
<steve__> update-grub
<steve__> do a sudo update-grub... see if it picks it up
<kuttans> ohh i think its done automatically, but i havnt done it manually
<kuttans> but i will try now
<kuttans> steve__: when i did that it says your /usr is broken ,fix it before call this wrapper
<kuttans> shall i do a fsck on that on startup
<steve__> yeah and give it a whirl again... might have corrupted if some file system damage?
<kuttans> but fsck reporting that /dev/sda6 is fine and clean
<steve__> do a chmod 744 /usr/sbin/update-grub
<steve__> then try again
<kuttans> yeah look like that, now im reinstalling grub2 to fix the problem
<aprilhare> hey
<aprilhare> has anyone noticed that in nautilus when one selects File -> Create document it says "No templates installed"?
<Ian_Corne> the athenticate window doesn't grab focus anymore?
<ActionParsnip2> aprilhare: https://answers.launchpad.net/nautilus/+question/35
<JoshuaL> since a week or so im having troubles with WPA2 Enterprise connections..
<JoshuaL> the connection is instable, which is pretty annoying. it did work perfectly before and a classmate of mine who is using 9.04 doesnt have this problem.
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip2: it used to have lots of em. now there are none. how do i get the default templates back? the last hint does not apply, re $HOME -> $HOME/Templates
<mac_v> ActionParsnip2: hey... did your vlc stuttering sound problem get solved?
<ActionParsnip2> mac_v: not used it in a while tbh, ive just pulled in alsa 1.0.21 so i'l be testing later :)
<ActionParsnip2> mac_v: thanks for the ask though, impressive
<mac_v> ActionParsnip2: the solution was to actually change the audio module from default to pulse audio
<ActionParsnip2> aprilhare: not sure at all, sorry
<ActionParsnip2> mac_v: ahh (mental note) I'll see if that makes it friendlier
<mac_v> ;)
<ActionParsnip2> mac_v: just changed it now (x forwarding rocks)
<ActionParsnip2> wil ltest some later
<ActionParsnip2> thanks for the heads up
<bullgard4> In Ubuntu 8.04.3: '~$ find / -name 'page_alloc.c' 2>/dev/null; /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/mm/page_alloc.c'. In Ubuntu 9.10: '~$ find / -name 'page_alloc.c' 2>/dev/null' does not produce any output. What is the reason?
<bullgard4>  
<mac_v> np.. :)
<zniavre_> !bug #432237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432237 in mountall "difficult to recover from filesystem errors" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432237
<Qtpaxa> anyone knows how I can have in karmic, the gpg encrypt/decrypt menu in nautilus?
<Qtpaxa> nobody?
<ActionParsnip2> Qtpaxa: well you waited all of 3 mins. have patience
<Qtpaxa> ActionParsnip2: ok ;)
<vois> someone know how remove ati driver(from amd,.com) for resolve graphic issue when i start karmic?(in jj all works)
<ActionParsnip2> vois: sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<vois> actionParsnip2: thanks, now i try it
<vois> ActionParsnip2 : it reset also xorg to default?
<ActionParsnip2> vois: run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     to default it
<ActionParsnip2> vois: or simply edit xorg.conf to use the vesa driver
<vois> ActionParsnip2 : thank you
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip2: why the 2 ?
<ActionParsnip2> shadeslayer: my desktop still has me logged on
<shadeslayer> ah..
<ActionParsnip2> yeah I use carrier on my work laptop too and its changing my nick due to multiple logons
<dergringo> Any idea why I get an error when installing libstdc++5 (E: Package libstdc++5 has no installation candidate)? I need this for thunderbird lightning
<rsk> because there is no package named libstdc++5
<legend2440> dergringo: in karmic its   libstdc++6
<LoRe_> has somebody an idea on what is going on here: http://pastebin.com/m246cbd3d ? i get a permission denied when starting evince. It tries to create $HOME/.gnome2/evince but "mkdir $HOME/.gnome2/evince" works on the shell
<Dr_Willis> LoRe_:  thats on some sort of home over nfs?
<LoRe_> Dr_Willis: no, everything is local
<LoRe_> ext4 if it's relevant :)
<Dr_Willis> why are you using an /export/ directory then?
<LoRe_> well, i don't know why i named it export, but its just a local logical volume
<dergringo> legend2440, Lightning required libstdc++5. I can't add new calendars and stuff with libstdc++6
<JoshuaL> anyone able to help me with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8091818
<dergringo> "(Many modern Linux distributions only package libstdc++6, which is incompatible with Lightning. Therefore please install the package "libstdc++5" or "compat-libstdc++" on your system before  installing Lightning)" http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/lightning/system-requirements.html
<Dr_Willis> LoRe_:  try it from a bash shell. it works here. but i just update/upgraded.. and am using bash
<Dr_Willis> !info compat-libstdc++
<ubottu> Package compat-libstdc++ does not exist in karmic
<JoshuaL> is anyone else having this weird issue where a strange beep is heard when pressing for eg. backspace on a empty line in terminal?
<JoshuaL> its a weird systembeep kinda sound
<dergringo> Hmm can I get libstdc++5 from jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i recall that being normal :) in the old days...
<LoRe_> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/m3e2c475f
<Dr_Willis> beeps all the time for fun!
<JoshuaL> Dr_Willis, well that its back is weird but is also a weird kinda beep
<JoshuaL> cant really explain (hence my first language not being english)
<Dr_Willis> I still get annoying 'pops' when sound plays after the system is quiet for a long time
<JoshuaL> i have no idea how i should describe this as a bug and how to report it
<JoshuaL> or else i would
<dergringo> Ok I solved it by installing the package from lenny http://packages.debian.org/lenny/libstdc++5 works fine now. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip2> !debian | dergringo
<ubottu> dergringo: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<dergringo> I know but there were no dependencies. It might be a bad idea but having no access to my calendar is even worse ;)
<JoshuaL> anyone knows what a pulseaudio bing is?
<ActionParsnip2> dergringo: you may get issues later, you sould have searched for an ubuntu ppa or compiled
<Spaceman> hi, what version of kde is in kubuntu karmic koala, thanks?
<jpds> Spaceman: 4.3.2
<Spaceman> thanks
<legend2440> dergringo: isnt lightning just a Thunderbird addon?     i just installed it and i saw nothing about libstdc 5++
<dergringo> legend2440, yes it is. You can install it but options like "new calendar" are grayed out when stdc5 is missing.
<legend2440> dergringo: oh ok
<dergringo> And also the sidebar. It's just unusable :)
<Trewas> dergringo: maybe libstdc++5 package from jaunty can still be installed, it does not have many dependencies
<chu_> Silly question, but my laptop is less than a year old, I'd like to see if the CPU is 64-bit (though I doubt it), is there any-way the OS can tell me? googling for the CPU doesn't give much.
<davisc> chu_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Dr_Willis> if its less then a year old. i would bet it is 64bit
<chu_> I would think so too.
<davisc> chu_: The info that gives you should be easily googleable
<Dr_Willis> even my netbook is 64bit I think
<chu_> But, when I bought it, there was nothing about 64-bit
<dergringo> Trewas, yes. I took the Lenny package. Might be better to bet on Jaunty :)
<Dr_Willis> 64bit is the norm. its not worth even mentioning in the ads/buzzwords any more.
<shadeslayer> all latest processors are 64 bit
<chu_> clflush size is 64, nothing else screems 64 at me though
<davisc> chu_: What's the model?
<Trewas> dergringo: that package is not in karmic because it was part of gcc-3.x, and now there are only gcc-4.x left
<chu_> Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T3400  @ 2.16GHz
<ActionParsnip2> shadeslayer: not atom ones
<davisc> chu_: That's 64-bit
<chu_> Cool, thanks davisc.
<davisc> np
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip2: really? Atom is 32 bit ?
<ActionParsnip2> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> thats new to me :P
<chu_> So, the next question becomes, this whole time I've been installing 32-bit Ubuntu versions, is it time I started looking into 64-bit versions?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I though i used the 64bit ubuntu on my AAO. but  i may of used The UNR. I forget. :)
<Dr_Willis> chu_:  if you got a 64bit machine.. use 64bit
<shadeslayer> chu_: not necessarily.... do you use RAM > 4GB
<davisc> chu_: Google for that and the first result will give you more info
<SwedeMike> only problem I've encountered with 64bit so far is flash
<chu_> Nah, I don't think I even have 1gb RAM
<shadeslayer> chu_: also,some apps are not available for 32 bit,and issues like flash
<ActionParsnip2> shadeslayer: there are 64bit versions but most are 32bit
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip2: oh..
<davisc> shadeslayer: Isn't there a 64-bit beta of flash?
<ActionParsnip2> shadeslayer: flash runs great on 32bit, theres also the 64bit alpha flash plugin :D
<ActionParsnip2> davisc: indeed
<Dr_Willis> or you use the flash compat stuff...
<shadeslayer> davisc: yes,but its a Beta
<davisc> shadeslayer: so is gmail :-)
<chu_> I basically do development in C with emacs and a terminal. I don't know, 32-bit is ok as it is, I won't really be missing out on anything will I?
<Dr_Willis> I found my video reencodeing got a bit of aboost from going 64bit
 * shadeslayer is currently using the beta flash
<davisc> chu_: Realistically, no
<Dr_Willis> chu_:  proberly not.. get moar ram :)
<ActionParsnip2> shadeslayer: also here, its nice
<chu_> I idle at 12% RAM usage! I don't need more :p
<Dr_Willis> chu_:  and 10% of that is disk cache proberly
<shadeslayer> only thing im unhappy about right now are xorg leakages
<chu_> I actually have about 4gbs given to swap, so yeah, hopefully it gets used :p
<Dr_Willis> save up your lunch $$ buy moar ram. :)
 * ActionParsnip2 also has 64bit native java :)
 * Dr_Willis waits for 128bit
<ActionParsnip2> or 96 maybe ;)
<Dr_Willis> 512!
<Dr_Willis> Gigabit bits!
 * shadeslayer goes and listens to the Twilight OST
<ActionParsnip2> well boyles law is proving quite accurate so far, so I dont see why we cant see 512bit
<shadeslayer> oh yeah!
<Dr_Willis> MS will have too hard a time wasteing that much Powar!
<shadeslayer> haha....
<Dr_Willis> Next we will be needing PhysX cards for Desktop machines.
<ActionParsnip2> Dr_Willis: probably calculate PI instead of idle process just for laughs
<shadeslayer> or donating CPU to help cure diseases
<Dr_Willis> MS will sell out the users spare cpu cycles with out their consent. :)
<shadeslayer> lol..
<ActionParsnip2> shadeslayer: already on it, FaH via origami :)
<shadeslayer> or theyll just make a script that eats up CPU
<ActionParsnip2> shadeslayer: it runs all the time but has a nice value of 19 so doesnt get much CPU unless its idle
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip2: nice
<ActionParsnip2> team ubuntu is the 75th highest contributing team :)
<zer0x> Is there any way to set _per process_ resource limits? not per shell or user with ulimit?
<Dr_Willis> set it in a shell.. run the app to the bg.. exit the shell... perhaps
 * Dr_Willis isent even sure how one limits resources...
<Dr_Willis> How do I set per-process limits? Added: 09/13/01
<Dr_Willis> http://www.unixguide.net/hp/faq/5.10.3.shtml
<zer0x> Dr_Willis: I am happy to go with something like that, but I was really hoping there was something I could give a PID too. I have had a good dig with no luck so far :/
<Dr_Willis> http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/ieduasst/tivv1r0/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.iea.tds/tds/6.1/ulimitspresentation/ulimits/player.html
<Dr_Willis> On line presentations.. :) how ... exciteing...
<Dr_Willis> /etc/security/limit.conf file in my rh62 box, where I could set all the
<Dr_Willis> limits in a per-user or per-group basis.
 * Dr_Willis googles some more
<zer0x> Dr_Willis: hehe.. IBM  Education Assistant eh? :D
<Dr_Willis> cat /etc/security/limits.conf
<Dr_Willis> Google finds the neatest things.. :)
<zer0x> Dr_Willis: I had a look at that also, but still nothing based around per process.. all users or shells
<Dr_Willis> thats how you do it. from what im reading
<Dr_Willis> sunce evrything gets launched by a shell.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.novell.com/products/linuxpackages/desktop10/i386/ulimit.html mentions a script...
<Dr_Willis> The script provided here does set limits on the memory usage per
<Dr_Willis> process (amongst setting other limits)
 * Dr_Willis is thinking the logic follows the same 'logic' as setting env variables for specific apps when launching them.
<Dr_Willis> ie: 'DISPLAY=:2  xterm &'
<Dr_Willis> Only the settings have to be set properly with the ulimit command  Not just an env variable
<Dr_Willis> and you dont change the limits on a running process.
<zer0x> ah... must experiment :D
 * Dr_Willis now knows more about umlimit then he will ever need...
<zer0x> lol :D
<Dr_Willis> make a little script that takes the command as an arbument.. sets ulimits, then spawns the apps. :0
<Dr_Willis>  lowulimit.sh  :)
<nOStahl> holy crap why is ubuntu 3.9 gigs to download now
<rsk> nOStahl: where did you get that figure from?
<nOStahl> all i can find is a dvd image
<zer0x> Dr_Willis: Yup, looks like thats what I'll be doing! Cheers for having a dig :D
<nOStahl> of the beta
<HoopyCat> nOStahl:  because you picked the dvd image instead of the cd image?  :-)
<HoopyCat> nOStahl:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<nOStahl> every google results in the dvd image..
<CShadowRun> I'm trying to update from 9.04 to 9.10, it's been hanging at "Getting new packages, Fetching file 1842 of 1842" for about 10 hours now, what should i do?
<zer0x> nOStahl: Its because your looking at cdimage.ubuntu.com
<JoshuaL> anyone else having a weird 'system' beep since the latest updates?
<nOStahl> k
<zer0x> nOStahl: HoopyCat's url should have the CD iso's on it :D
<JoshuaL> its reproducible by opening a terminal and pressing backspacve
<nOStahl> there we go
<nOStahl> much nicer heh
<zer0x> :D
<nOStahl> its 7:24 am right now
<nOStahl> i have to be at my clients house at 9:30 half hour away
<zer0x> plenty of time for coffee then :P
<nOStahl> and i have to setup a webserver and reinstall a backup of the website before then
<zer0x> oh..
<nOStahl> :)
<zer0x> still :D
<nOStahl> i'll have to skip messing with permalinks heh
<HoopyCat> nOStahl:  stfu and gbtw!  :-)
<zer0x> lol
<Spaceman> JoshuaL: there has always been a 'bell' when you backspace and there is nought to eradicate
<JoshuaL> Spaceman, well the 'bell' sounds weird now
<JoshuaL> like a hum
<Spaceman> ooh sounds interesting, is it in arch?
<rsk> arch?
<legend2440> JoshuaL: if you open system>preferences>sound look for Alerts volume and put check in box next to Mute it stops it
<Spaceman> arch linux, somebody suggested I try it, I'm currently downloading an iso
<rsk> ok other distros are offtipic here
<nOStahl> arch is awesome
<rsk> offtopic
<JoshuaL> legend2440, its muted
 * Dr_Willis would use other words to describe arch also.. :P
<JoshuaL> legend2440, still the weird hum
<Spaceman> negative words?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Spaceman> why?
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Spaceman> sorry
<Dr_Willis> one of the joys of virtualbox - you can test out disrtos and still keep your nice  ubuntu safe.
<nOStahl> im loving this 1.3mb/sec dl speed of the karmic iso
<HoopyCat> The red zone is for immediate loading and unloading of passengers only. There is no stopping in a white zone.
<Dr_Willis> Yep.. servers are fast.. whenthey are not overloaded
<CShadowRun> Anyone able to help me?
<rsk> !ask | CShadowRun
<ubottu> CShadowRun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CShadowRun> rsk i did, nobody answered :P
<JoshuaL> legend2440, it happens since today
<CShadowRun> I'm trying to update from 9.04 to 9.10, it's been hanging at "Getting new packages, Fetching file 1842 of 1842" for about 10 hours now, what should i do?
<HoopyCat> CShadowRun:  if it's seized up in the downloading stage, i believe killing it and restarting it should be fine.
<CShadowRun> HoopyCat, but it's set my software channels
<slacker_nl> does anyone know a lightweight excel reader (doesn't even need to write excel)
<filgy> slacker_nl: google docs? ;p
<slacker_nl> filgy: not a webbased client
<joaopinto> slacker_nl, gnumeric ?
<slacker_nl> joaopinto: i know that one, was wondering if there were others
<HoopyCat> CShadowRun:  it should figure that out when the updater starts up again.  (it should also remember where it put the downloaded files, too)
<legend2440> JoshuaL: open a terminal then Edit profiles. if you uncheck box next to Terminal Bell does it stop it?
<CShadowRun> cool, ty :)
<CShadowRun> i shall have to give that a go
<JoshuaL> legend2440, i can try it but it also happens in other applications like xchat
<JoshuaL> and pidgin
<JoshuaL> legend2440, that fixes the issue in terminal but not the other application(s)
<legend2440> JoshuaL: yes same here with xchat but Mute in Sound stops it here
<JoshuaL> doesnt work for me :(
<legend2440> JoshuaL: strange
<JoshuaL> it sure is
<JoshuaL> i have installed all the latests updates for karmic
<legend2440> JoshuaL: what if you turn Alerts volume all the way down?
<JoshuaL> done that already but still the same
<legend2440> JoshuaL: what if in Sound you select None in Sound Theme box?
<JoshuaL> legend2440, have done thgat too
<JoshuaL> same issue
<legend2440> JoshuaL: sorry out of ideas
<filgy> are you sure it is not the internal pc speaker making the noise? ;p
<JoshuaL> filgy, i am totally sure
<JoshuaL> legend2440, me too, but thanks anyways :)
<JoshuaL> i have no idea how to fill in the bug report regarding this issue
<Dr_Willis> bug report: sound is wonky
<Dr_Willis> I still get poping when playing sounds after a long time of silence.
<JoshuaL> Dr_Willis, report it? :P
<legend2440> Dr_Willis: won't  "wonky" be too technical for them?
<Dr_Willis> bug report: sound is buggy
<hatchetman82> how can i make x run my nvidia card at full resolution without resorting to the nvidia driver ?
<hatchetman82> im not really interested in any 3d, just my screens full resolution
<ActionParsnip2> hatchetman82: you can use the open nv driver instead of nvidia
<hatchetman82> nouvou you mean ? is it usable ?
<coz_> for 2d  probably yes
<ActionParsnip2> hatchetman82: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip2> hatchetman82: change or add the line in the configured video device section to: Driver "nv"
<ActionParsnip2> hatchetman82: then restart X
<JoshuaL> I filled in a bug report as best as I could: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/449514
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449514 in pulseaudio "Weird hum as "system beep"." [Undecided,New]
 * Dr_Willis wonders why not jusst use the nvidia driver...
<ActionParsnip2> Dr_Willis: + but its his/her call
<ActionParsnip2> nvidia make wonderful drivers
<hatchetman82> mostly on principle
<Dr_Willis> ive had sustems that i could not get proper res unless i was using the nvidia drivers
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip2, yep
<hatchetman82> i have no xorg.conf there
<ikt> what's the default extension to get something to run in terminal?
<ActionParsnip2> hatchetman82: the X in X11 is capitalised
<hatchetman82> i know
<ActionParsnip2> ikt: any, file extensions are moot
<Dr_Willis> ikt:  you set somthing exeutable.. extension dosent matter
<ikt> using .script and .bash it pops up with 'do you want to display, run, run in terminal or cancel'
<hatchetman82> no xorg.conf
<dotblank> ikt, um doesnt really matter but I think you are looking for .sh
<Dr_Willis> ikt:  thats gnome being  'smart'
<ikt> how do I make it unsmart :P
<Dr_Willis> chmod +x whatever
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip2, there is no xorg.conf by default on karmic
<ActionParsnip2> hatchetman82: strange, you can run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg which should make you one
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip2, i thought they did away with xorg.conf in 9.10
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip2, not it should not
<ikt> yeah it's got +x
<ActionParsnip2> joaopinto: ah i see, too used to my script to get my system nice :)
<joaopinto> if required, you can create a xorg.conf and it will work
<Dr_Willis> there is no default 'extension' to make things runable in the terminal. the terminal looks at the +x gnome however lookd at +x  and the extensions
<ikt> ohh
<Dr_Willis> chmod -x  whatever    and see if that works
<ikt> I mean run in terminal from gnome desktop/nautilus
<ActionParsnip2> ikt: linux is smart and doesnt rely on file extensions so much like windows
<ikt> like I've got program.script, I double click on it I want it to open in terminal by default
<Dr_Willis> make it .sh and +x   perhaps
<ActionParsnip2> ikt: just mark it as executable and you can double click it and select run
<Dr_Willis> and make it start with a proper #!/bin/bash line also. :)
<markit> hi, I've done an aptitude update / dist-upgrade from 9.04, tons of errors, now my laptop does not complete the boot anymore... dubt will be everything ok for end of October
<coz_> ikt,  can you upload that script to pastebin.com
<joaopinto> mariuz, that is not the precedure to upgrade !
<joaopinto> !upgrade | markit
<ubottu> markit: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<joaopinto> I meant, markit
<ActionParsnip2> ikt: i think if you right click and select properties you may find a tick box for "run in a terminal"
<hatchetman82> me@toy:/$ find . | grep xorg.conf    finds nothing
<hatchetman82> is it possible the default install does not generate one ?
<Dr_Willis> I had no xorg.conf untill i ran nvidia-settings.. :)
<joaopinto> hatchetman82, the default install does not create a xorg.conf
<hatchetman82> if so, how do i generate one ?
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, same here
<joaopinto> hatchetman82, you do it manually, if you need one
<Dr_Willis> actually even then. I think i copied one over from my 9.04 install to save time
<markit> ubottu: oh, was not just a graphical interface to upgrade, but the required procedure? so bad... I don't use graphic interface for updates
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> hatchetman82,  why are you  hesitant to use the nvidia driver?
<Dr_Willis> If the 'nvidia
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, i did the upgrade from 9.04
<Dr_Willis>  drivers are not installed.. then wouldent it be defaulting to the 'nv' drivers?
<ActionParsnip2> hatchetman82: here is a fairly blank file: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XORGHardy
<markit> and in any case a text based procedure should be provided
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  for sure
<ActionParsnip2> hatchetman82: you can remove the parts defining mouse and keyboard as those are managed by HAL now
<void^_> ikt: check nautilus preferences, behavior tab
<hatchetman82> coz_: had multi-monitor woes with it a while back
<joaopinto> mariuz, you are not required to use a GUI, however the upgrade is not done aith dist-upgrade, it's done with do-release-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Multi Monitor setup - i definaly use 'nvidia' for those
<coz_> hatchetman82,  what kind of woes
<markit> joaopinto: I see, thanks for tthe tip (too late, sigh)
<joaopinto> dist-upgrade does not properly handle a full release upgrade scenario
<filgy> markit: atp-get dist-upgrade would be a text based option..
<hatchetman82> resolutions would reset on boot
<joaopinto> filgy, it is not
<filgy> joaopinto: ahh yea i just read what you put above
<thiebaude> joaopinto, was update-manager -d ok to do?
<void^_> ikt: (or create a launcher to run the script indirectly)
<joaopinto> thiebaude, that is ok
<coz_> hatchetman82,  ok  well the way to do that with the nvidia-settings is to open it with   sudo nvidia-settings,,,,make the changes   then save to  x configuration   button
<thiebaude> cool
<coz_> hatchetman82,  restart x to see if it works  or reboot to test
<coz_> hatchetman82,  I am guessing you want dual monitors on each boot correct?
<hatchetman82> i want the gdm login replicated on both and then after  login i want an extended virtual desktop
<hatchetman82> the monitors are of different resolutions
<coz_> hatchetman82,  well  the procedure I mentioned should do it   ...you have to  set the monitor resolutions in   nvidia-settings    thenclick the   write to x configureation   let me open nvidia settings hold on
<Dr_Willis> ive never seen gdm 'cloned' to both.. excetp by using the 'clone' feature of twinview.
 * hatchetman82 tries the nvidia drivers
<hatchetman82> rebooting, be back in a min
<coz_> hatchetman82,   ok when you   sudo nvidia-settings  you then click the "X Server display Configuration"
<coz_> oy
<Dr_Willis> I got GDM on my primary/bigger monitor.  during login. the 2nd lcd just displays a customized wallpaper of the grandkids. :)
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  cool :)
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  of course every ubuuntu update to xsplasy or whatever.. changes the wallpapers back. :(
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  nice to know there';s another grandfather around :)
<Dr_Willis> ive still not figured out how gdm/xsplash pick what wallpaper to use.. it sure isent just using the system/monitor res.
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  yep. If ya see me spouting random characters... that means the 3 yr old is at  the keyboard again
<coz_> lol
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  I completely understand :)
<Dr_Willis> and the 1 yr old chews on the mouse...
<coz_> lol
 * Dr_Willis hyptozies the kids with the red mouse led....
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<coz_> hey guy
<BluesKaj> chromium still using a lot of cpu power compared to FF ...they'd better make it more efficent before I switch
<hatchetman82> while trying to write conf to xorg file from nvidia control panel, it crashes because the is no xorg file
<coz_> whoa just noticed  chess doesnt run to well on karmic :(
 * hatchetman82 sent the report
<filgy> so if apt-get upgrade does dependency checking, and dist-upgrade should not be used to upgrade to a new release, and a package name should never change mid release.. is there any reason to use dist-upgrade?
<hatchetman82> how do i run the nvidia panel as root ?
<Pici> filgy: new kernel packages.
<Dr_Willis> gksudo nvidia-settings
<coz_> hatchetman82,    sudo  nvidia-settings
<coz_> or gksudo
<hatchetman82> k, ill try saving settings as root
<Dr_Willis> kdesudo nvidia-settings
<Dr_Willis> sux
<Dr_Willis> nvida-settings
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> !info sux
<ubottu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-5 (karmic), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Dr_Willis> sux is old-skool....
<coz_> :)
<coz_> bummer
<hatchetman82> bah, i get "failed to parse existing xorg.conf file" and crash again
<syn12> hmm.. having a slight problem with karmic. i.e. no X (booting from live cd)
<coz_> hatchetman82,  you may want to run  nvidida-xconfig
<syn12> Any way I can get intoa terminal to edit xorg.conf??
<coz_> sorry
<coz_> hatchetman82,    nvidia-xconfg
<coz_> damn
<hatchetman82> ok
<coz_> hatchetman82,  nvidia-xconfig
<coz_> that one is speled correctly
<syn12> I get * starting remaining crypto disks
<coz_> :)
<syn12> and then a blank line afterwards
<hatchetman82> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<hatchetman82> thats from nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_Willis> this is why i had to use my origianal xorg.conf from  my backups
<Dr_Willis>  pastebinit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f55baf484
<coz_> hatchetman82,  mmmm
<Dr_Willis> the nvidia-settings tool is  a little.. brain dead when it cant find all the sections
 * Dr_Willis goes back to playing AsciiPortal
<Dr_Willis> Grr.. ascii portal is brain dead when it comes to fullscreening to the proper monitor via twinview. :)
<coz_> hatchetman82,  well in all honesty  I use dynamic twinview  which is set manually each time i boot because I dont want  dual monitors each time  and dynamic twinview allows me to set then via nvidia-settings after boot
<hatchetman82> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<coz_> hatchetman82,  so I may not be of much help here  especially since xorg.conf is not generated with the nvidia driver install
<hatchetman82> nvidia wants a beefier file
<hatchetman82> ill dig into that later
<Dr_Willis> use my example xorg.conf as a basis. and run nvidia-settings and let it read/change the settings in it
<hatchetman82> thanks everyone for now
<hatchetman82> ok, ill grab your file
<coz_> hatchetman82,  I also have xorg.conf after installation of nvidia driver  ...here at least
<hatchetman82> probably a skeleton file that comes with the install
<syn12> Anyone have any ideas? ;o
<Ian_Corne> udo dpkg --configure -a
<Ian_Corne> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0004' near line 0:
<Ian_Corne> any idea? :p
<Ian_Corne> i deleted the file and it worked
<EagleScreen> what is the utility of indocator applet?
<amortvigil> and is karmic the best ubuntu ever?
<joaopinto> amortvigil, every new release is the best release ever :P
<johnmn3> joaopinto: agreed. otherwise, what would be the point?
<amortvigil> welll... 9.04 certanly not!
<amortvigil> 9.04 is like the vista in windows :P
<HoopyCat> on the same day, i installed karmic beta on one computer and a slice of bread (the previous best thing ever) on another computer.  already, the trendlines of quality are diverging
<johnmn3> I'm sure the release team thought it was a step forward
<joaopinto> amortvigil, I am very happy with 9.04, it brought a significant improvement in both boot and regular disk I/O operations with the ext4
<HoopyCat> and i dunno... i've been happy with 9.04, aside from the update/reboot-required icons in the notification area thing going away.
<HoopyCat> (that got wontfix'd, so i've replaced it with post-it notes)
<omgmog> Does anybody know how I would go about editing the visible icons on the desktop launcher of UNR on 9.10?
<johnmn3> so, I'm booted into ubuntu without X.. without gnome or X, will an external/usb cd drive auto mount when I put a disc in?
<zer0x> Is there any way to get to the grub2 menu on karmic without going and enabling the menu timeout in the config?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. does http://home.disney.go.com/tv/  work for anyone in FF under 9.10 ? page is totally blank here.
<kulight> Dr_Willis: its very slow but it works
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  it is working here
<johnmn3> thanks guys.. it's like you all waited for me to ask a question, then rushed in like it's a party.. thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Odd.. its blank in FF.. but worked in Chromium
<johnmn3> just kidding ;)
<coz_> johnmn3,   we are just lonley old men
<joaopinto> johnmn3, donk think so, since that's managed by a gnome service
<HoopyCat> johnmn3:  i usually go for the "if i don't know the answer, remain silent" approach... only thing more discouraging than silence would be 320 people saying "no idea, sorry" :-)  (i don't think so, however... i'd try it, but i'm on the way out the door)
<johnmn3> right.. just verified.. had to mount it manuallyu
<omgmog> no idea, sorry ;D
<omgmog> There is such little documentation around for UNR :/
<johnmn3> contributing to the problem was that I was using a usb hub, which apparently is enough to spin up and blink the drive, but not enough to mount
<johnmn3> plugging it directly in, then manually mounting, works
<domjohnson> h'llo
<Dr_Willis> aha - the adblock+ extension was breaking the site. :)
<johnmn3> ok
<zer0x> ok, say I have no bootable media, new install, X refuses to work, for some reason I can't Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get a console... how the heck do I get to the grub menu to select recovery console etc ?!
<johnmn3> so I need to start labelling my discs.. found an ubuntu disc finally.. now I gotta _reinstall_!! sucks!.. but my .. zer0x: esc esc esc esc
<johnmn3> really fast on boot up
<ActionParsnip2> zer0x: boot to grub (you may have to press esc to show grub's menu), then select recovery mode
<ActionParsnip2> zer0x: or you can use e to edit the entry for that boot this time only
<zer0x> ActionParsnip2: this is the problem.. the menu timeout is disabled in karmic, pressing ESC at GRUB has no effect..
<johnmn3> I wish there was a way to recover my current koala, without having to do a reinstall (and then updated 500 megs over my 1kbps link).. is that possible with a live disc?
<johnmn3> zer0x: works for me.. just keep hitting it real fast
<johnmn3> zer0x: I just did it last night
<ActionParsnip2> zer0x: press esc as soon as the post beeb happens
<ActionParsnip2> zer0x: go track and field on its ass
<johnmn3> yea, switch to your ring finger if you get tired
<zer0x> johnmn3: that is good news! Yup, I shall attack my keyboard with a flexible portable fan blade!
<omgmog> Just holding the key should be enough
<mac_v> ActionParsnip2: actually it  "esc" doesnt seem to work for several systems
<ActionParsnip2> mac_v: i thought esc opened up grubs menu rather than it doing all the defaults
<oldude67> the first thing i did was add a timeout to mine
<johnmn3> hmmm. the question is which one... so maybe smashing all the keys on the keyboard at the same time will be required
<mac_v> ActionParsnip2: previously "shift" worked for me ... but now nothing works :/
<zer0x> well I did give it a good go on ESC the other day to no avail.. I will try harder this evening!
<mac_v> as a workaround i added 1 sec timeout
<johnmn3> perhaps some elaborate 101 button scaffold should be created
<paolino> grub tries to destroy the hd on which the kernel of 9.10 is installed, is it just here?
<omgmog> You need one of these, http://www.wellho.net/pix/pecker.jpg
 * johnmn3 has no x
<johnmn3> so I'm off to reinstall.. see ya's later
<zer0x> omgmog: lol, always wanted one of those!
<omgmog> I think there was a Simpsons episode that used it for pressing a key ;D
<zer0x> omgmog: thats where I first saw one! :D
<paolino> I installed beta one second hard disk, and still booting from the first. Maybe is a sata/ata problem, who knows :-/
<Dr_Willis> They have those birds like that - only they sit on top of your monitor.. the heat from the monitor make them bob up/down
<paolino> that sound is awful anyway
<Dr_Willis> omgmog:  it was pressing the Y key. :)
<zer0x> mac_v: so for you the ESC press does not work (without setting timeout)?
<omgmog> Ah yes, I think it could be coaxed into pressing an ESC key though ;D
<zer0x> d0h :D
<omgmog> This is quite frustrating, the UNR desktop launcher seems to be getting cut off on my 1280x800 laptop screen.
<paolino> I suppose nobody else here has this problem
<oldude67> ummm doughnuts...:D
<omgmog> When your computer boots, can't you press a button to select which media to boot from?
<syn12> Having a problem with booting. X server won't start and keeps returning me to black screen with last line: * Starting remaining crypto disks.... Gfx card: Nvidia 7800GS.
<paolino> omgmog: the problem is the terrible long sound grub is doing
<paolino> well, making my hd do
<oldude67> paolino, sounds like a bad hard drive.
<paolino> before showing the menu
<omgmog> If your hdd is making any sound, it could mean it's dying. If it sounds like a beep/high pitched noise, it is likely the heads parking
<zer0x> Here is a perfect example, can syn12 get to the grub boot menu?
<syn12> Yes
<paolino> well, it's just doing it owith grub running
<mac_v> zer0x: nope.. doesnt work
<paolino> during normal compilations and such no strange noise
<oldude67> paolino, try running a disk wizard on the disk and see if it errors.
<zer0x> mac_v: uh oh, I think I might have the same problem.. imagine If I couldn't get to the config to enable the timeout! what the hell would I do!?!?
<paolino> hints on a disk wizard ?
<oldude67> paolino, what type of drive is it?
<paolino> pata
<oldude67> name brand?
<zer0x> syn12: have you tried installing the nvidia driver from the console?
<mac_v> zer0x: lol...you'd still boot into your system , just not to the one of your choice ;)
<paolino> maxtor diamond
<zer0x> mac_v: d0h :D
<syn12> zer0x, I can't get a console.. this is running off the live cd
<oldude67> paolino, then go to www.maxtor.com and download it. and make a disk and boot from it.
<paolino> thanks
<oldude67> yw
<syn12> I'm guessing I'll have to download the alternate cd.. but I don't really want too if I can get a workaround
<LoRe_> Dr_Willis: apt-get remove apparmor solved my problem with evince
<zer0x> syn12: If you can't get to a console with Ctrl-Alt-F1 (I've never tried that on the livecd), then I guess the alternate installer is the best option :(
<syn12> mmm
<syn12> i get copying package lists on f1 with about 0% responsiveness
<syn12> stupid pos ;/
<zer0x> I'm guessing you've tried other numbers with no luck?
<syn12> Yep
<syn12> I should have known this would have happened though
<syn12> debian didn't like the stock standard xorg.conf either
<syn12> Although I would have thought ubuntu's would have been more accepting
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> Does anyone here have a Inspiron 1525 and can test something in Grub for me?
<Dr_Willis> LoRe_:  file a bug on apparmor - it should have a profile that allows that i imagine.. odd it did not affect here.
<zer0x> I'd just bite the bullet and go for the alternate :/ X will do all it can to autodetect, what display are you using?
<omgmog> I'm on a 1525 Unggnu, what'd you want tested?
<Unggnu> omgmog, cool, thx
<syn12> zer0x, a shitty crt
<zer0x> syn12: umm, well I'm stumped, I'd definately go for the alternate, doesn't look like anyone has any ideas what to do in this situation.. I guess this is half the reason for the existance of the alternate :D
<syn12> Yeah
<syn12> im going stable this time
<syn12> never actually installed ubuntu desktop.. only server
<syn12> guess thats what vista does to people
<zer0x> lol :D
<syn12> ever been a fbsd user zer0x?
<zer0x> openbsd :D
<zer0x> need to update the old beast.. still on 4.3 :/
<zer0x> Nov 1st! will come soon enough!
<LoRe_> Dr_Willis: i think the problem is that app armor fails on the symlink off /home to /export/home, my home is /home/danielt... bug is filed already
<syn12> lol
<syn12> You actually like obsd, zer0x?
<syn12> or use it just for security
<zer0x> syn12: It has a soothing affect on me :D I started because of the security, but its just the feel of the system, and the _huge_ amount of documentation!
<syn12> Aye
<syn12> all bsd variants seem to have amazing documentation
<syn12> ive used it once or twice but freebsd always takes the cake for me
<syn12> except for desktop systems
<syn12> ugh.
<zer0x> I've used OpenBSD as a desktop system, fluxbox FTW! but yes, in the end its linux for that job :D
<EagleScreen> what is Indicator applet function in 9.10?
<zer0x> I like the fact I've got one machine built purely from source without even one nugget of proprietary evil, I think half the reason I've never tried freebsd is that it allows binary blobs.. and as soon as I'm in that territory I might as well use linux :D
<omgmog> EagleScreen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu/
<CShadowRun> Hi, upgraded to karmic, got problems :(
<CShadowRun> after finally getting through the update (it messed up twice), i am now on karmic
<CShadowRun> and, my mouse pointer is always showing the loading cursor (the round circle)
<CShadowRun> and, all the icons in my menu are gone
<gsedej> Hi! I have problems with 9.10 beta. It can't run nautilus. it is starting to run multiple windows, but it never starts. Reset and deletion of nautilus cache files does not help
<gsedej> it says in output: nautilus 9551; segfault at b7600fec if ....
<gsedej> (nautilus:9681): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<gsedej> ...
<gsedej> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Ian_Corne> do you get the error report option?
<Ian_Corne> are you fully up to date?
<gsedej> yes, just updated
<gsedej> I just stated today when I restarted
<gsedej> before I updated
<gsedej> I tried to remove all nautilus addons that I can
<gsedej> I reinstalled nautilus in synaptic
<gsedej> but it does not help
<Dr_Willis> try it with a newly made user?
<gsedej> what else can I do
<uffo> has anyone tested Transmission torrent creating feature, looks like it creates broken .torrent files.
<CShadowRun> gsedej, i just upgraded, have the same problem as you
<CShadowRun> only i don't get the segfault
<CShadowRun> (but nautilus doesn't start)
<Dr_Willis> I get that message.. but nautilus starts
<CShadowRun> (nautilus:14798): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<CShadowRun> (nautilus:14798): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus
<CShadowRun> and no nautilus
<gsedej> CShadowRun, I just statring nautilus and fulls the CPU, I need 20x to killall nautilus
<CShadowRun> haha
<Gika> hello
<Gika> my scheduled taks (gnome-schedule) doesn't work anymore after upgrading to karmic, anyone knows why?
<CShadowRun> i guess that means no nautilus on karmic lol
<CShadowRun> gsedej haha it works if i run it with sudo
<CShadowRun> and now it works normally
<jimpop> any other psb (Poulsbo) users here?
<CShadowRun> wtf my keyboard layout just randomly changed to qwerty
<gsedej> hello again! I created new user. It does not (yet:P) have problems with opening nautilus
<gsedej> which are all files related to configuration of nautilus
<CShadowRun> awesome, my layout is set to colemak in the keyboard preferences. But that has no effect
<Dr_Willis> stuff in .gnome* and .gtk* and .gconf*
<CShadowRun> colemak keyboard, stuck on a qwerty layout...keyboard preferences dialog has no effect
<CShadowRun> i created another layout, set it to default, set the default back to colemak, deleted the other layout. Back on colemak now
<Dr_Willis> reformat/reinstall... Oh wait thats for #windows
<CShadowRun> that keyboard preferences dialog is a bit useless.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<CShadowRun> Dr_Willis, getting tempted to do that actually lol, this is so broken
<CShadowRun> that's the second time the system has changed my keyboard layout without any input from me, along with nautilus not working, my cursor being a 24/7 waiting icon, and all the icons in the applications menu being gone
<CShadowRun> and i've only been using it for like 5 minutes
<Pici> CShadowRun: Have you logged a bug yet?
<CShadowRun> nope
<CShadowRun> holy crap gnome-panel is on crazy pills
<CShadowRun> no wonder my system is a 24/7 waiting icon
<CShadowRun> if i start up gnome-panel
<CShadowRun> it just fills up with applications starting
<CShadowRun> Starting File manager, twice a second ish
<libervisco> Hi
<CShadowRun> my panel just goes to "............." after like 5sec"
<libervisco> How's beta serving you guys? Good to do a clean install?
<libervisco> kubuntu namely
<CShadowRun> i think i will do a clean install unless anything comes up on the forum, luckily i have seperate /home
<JanC89> mezquitale, hi again. Could you tell me the solution in here?
<bjorkintosh> i just apt-get the latest upgrade and now my sound's gone.
<mezquitale> JanC89, can you please repost, maybe someone else knows the answer from the top of their head while I boot up my laptop with karmic
<bjorkintosh> is this a known issue?
<JanC89> Hi! Just installed Ubuntu on my Macbook version 2.1. However the keyboard layout isn't quite right. The "alt gr" doesn't work, so I can't do the "at" sign etc. I've then remapped the keys using xmodmap, and now the at signs work. However, only in the terminal. I think it has to do with the fact that Ubuntu now uses X Keyboard Extension. I've tried to change layout using the preference tool, but cant get the at sign to work (Ubuntu 9.10)
<elumbella> hi there. i updated to karmic yesterday. and since then, it hangs on booting directly after the login. after a while i get an error-message, that nautilus crashed. any ideas?
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<mezquitale> JanC89, try going into "alt/win behavior" and click on "alt and meta are alt keys
<Ian_Corne> i've got a feeling we'll get that alot here now
<elumbella> i just fixed a problem which occured earlier while booting
<JanC89> mezquitale, I'm getting a XKB configuration error.
<gsedej> hello! I moved entirely .gconf .nautilus folders from problemathic use home folder, but thre is still "starting nautilus error" What else can I do
<mezquitale> JanC89, that is how I fixed my dell laptop, there was an option in there that fixed it, if youre having issues with the utility maybe someone else that knows more can help you, i personally never touch macs though
<JanC89> Maybe that is why it wont work. It appears as if the GUI frontend to XKB doesn't make the actual change, because of the error
<JanC89> mezquitale, ok. Thanks for the help anyway
<mezquitale> JanC89, it looks like there is an issue with the utility in just your machine.  I had the same problem but I was able to fix it using the utility, you might try googling around but the solution you find could be just a little different for karmic
<JanC89> mezquitale, ok. Seems to be a problem when running Ubuntu on a mac. Got the same error from the utility when trying 9.04 on my mac
<mezquitale> JanC89, also try logging in later on at night today, most of the most experienced users log in later on at night
<JanC89> I will - thanks for the help again
<mezquitale> JanC89, here is your chance to fix that, you can submit a bug report so that future releases of ubuntu work out of the box on your mac
<JanC89> I'll see if I can find the config file for XKB and make the change directly into that
<mezquitale> Karmic will be released in 3 weeks maybe someone can have a chance to fix that between now and then
<jimpop> ha
<blueglasses> mezquitale, did you tryed console: setxkbmap contrycode, where countrycode is your language?
<elumbella> any ideas for that nautilus-problem?
<mezquitale> blueglasses, i fixed my laptop, it's fine, JanC89 is having issues with his mac
<sdg> dtchen: Okay, so it's not a PA problem.
<sdg> dtchen: Even with PA gone, my LFE is coming out of my centre channel.
<blueglasses> elumbella, can you acess a prompt?
<elumbella> i tried, but i only had very nice colourful stripes :)
<blueglasses> elumbella, try booting from recovery
<JanC89> So, does anyone know if it's possible to remap keys with XKB similar to xmodmap?
<mezquitale> how come the folder icons on my desktop always get aligned to the left, I move them to the right, unclick "Keep Aligned", when I log in the folders are always to the left and "Keep Aligned" is checked
<elumbella> blueglasses: i tried booting from recovery, didn't work
<blueglasses> elumbella, what happend?
<mezquitale> JanC89, ezquitale, did you tryed console: setxkbmap contrycode, where countrycode is your language
<JanC89> Yeah
<elumbella> it hung up by starting nautilus and same coloured stripes on the other consoles
<jonathan_> hello!
<JanC89> Except for alt gr - all buttons work as expectef.
<JanC89> *expectef
<JanC89> The easy solution for me would be to get xmodmap to override any keyboard layout configuration
<jonathan_> First; I'm using kubuntu. I'm currently trying to upgrade my kubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10, but the upgrade-manager seems to stop during the last package downloaded. There stands "File 1569 of 1569 is downloaded" for the last half hour and nothing changed. Any Ideas what to do now? shall i close the upgrade manager?
<elumbella> blueglasses: it hung up by starting nautilus and same coloured stripes on the other consoles
<blueglasses> elumbella, I may be wrong but nautilus isnt needed to start recovery from grub...
<elumbella> blueglasses: that may be right, but i don't get a console to work from, even in recovery
<elumbella> blueglasses: should i delete the .nautilus folder, like gsedej did?
<bjorkintosh> is OSS preferred over ALSA?
<bipolar> ugh... cdimage.ubuntu.com is getting hammered.
<bipolar> bjorkintosh: I don't think so.
<mezquitale> JanC89, have you tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro2-1_2-2/Jaunty
<blueglasses> elumbella, yesterday I had a similar problem, system hanged on black screen after update and reboot, I shut it down, went to sleep, today it was working... this is stupid, but try complete shutdown (power too)
<bjorkintosh> i'm tempted to rip it out completely because ALSA's giving me a bit of trouble.
<bjorkintosh> it's never seemed to work just right.
<blueglasses> elumbella, idk, i didnt, but try it
<jonathan_> no idea for my problem?
<bipolar> bjorkintosh: probbly nothing wrong with alsa itself. What trouble is it giving you?
<uffo> U9.10 Transmision torrent creation is broken can anyone confirm this???
<bjorkintosh> no sound at all.
<elumbella> blueglasses: yeah, sounds kind of stupid ;) no offense. but i shut down already and its very annoying, booting the live-cd everytime it doesn't work...
<bjorkintosh> vlc and mplayer aren't reporting any problems.
<JanC89> mezquitale, there is a fix for Macbook Pro (which again has a diffrent keyboard layout than mine). Howerver, it also requires the keyboard utility tool - which is broken in my setup
<bjorkintosh> and i've checked the mixer levels n times so far.
<blueglasses> elumbella, sorry, i thought you had the system already installed
<bjorkintosh> and yes, the speakers are plugged in.
<alex_mayorga> anyone getting a blank screen when switching users?
<elumbella> blueglasses: well, i have. but it doesn't boot. this is why i'm using a live cd right now
<bipolar> bjorkintosh: do you get sound with any apps?
<bjorkintosh> none.
<bjorkintosh> it WAS working before the last dist-upgrade
<blueglasses> elumbella, I upgraded from jaunty, maybe you try another iso? sometimes cd burn has errors
<bipolar> bjorkintosh: My up to date karmic system (that I'm typing on now) has working sound. How did you check your mixer levels?
<omgmog> There were some alsa updates earlier today iirc. Check that the correct hardware device is selected for output, bjorkintosh
<elumbella> blueglasses: i upgraded from jaunty...
<ninjah> I've got sound on my system
<blueglasses> elumbella, so why the live cd?
<bjorkintosh> omgmog, alsaconfig doesn't work on ubuntu, how do i check that?
<bjorkintosh> bipolar, with alsamixer
<mezquitale> JanC89, I would attempt to fix the utility and ask someone in the room if you could reinstall the utility, hopefully youll bump into someone that uses a mac
<elumbella> blueglasses: what are you talking about? i fucked my system by updating to karmic
<omgmog> right click the sound applet icon > sound preferences > hardware tab and output tab
<elumbella> this is why i have to use a live cd (jaunty)
<Pici> elumbella: Please mind your language here
<jimpop> lol
<mezquitale> elumbella, you have learned something here today, dont upgrade your system to an alpha release, karmic is still in the last stages of development
<blueglasses> elumbella, did the system ever worked after update?
<elumbella> sorry for the language, but i'm actually a bit annoyed
<elumbella> blueglasses: nope
<jimpop> mezquitale, karmic is BETA
<bjorkintosh> i don't get it... why's there alsa and then pulseaudio just to get sound working?
<elumbella> mezquitale: yeah, i know. it's even the second time i broke my system with karmic ;)
<bjorkintosh> it seems like X all over again with all it's b.s.
<JMFTheVCI> elumbella: what are the symptoms of your messed up karmic?
<jimpop> oh, is it pissing on pulseaudio time again?
<bjorkintosh> jimpop, and alsa too.
<bjorkintosh> both. yes.
<mezquitale> jimpop, on that's right, karmic is now in beta, it's still not an official release, it still has a few bugs that need to be fixed
<jimpop> BETA implies all but unknown/undocumented bugs
<blueglasses> elumbella, maybe you should acess your files, back them up using the live cd, and reinstall.
<elumbella> JMFTheVCI: after logging in, only the wallpapers and the mouse-pointer appear. i can switch between workspaces, but i get no panels, icons whatever
<bjorkintosh> the damned thing was working this morning.
<jimpop> so... either Karmic was rushed to BETA or it wasn't really tested well in ALPHA
<omgmog> elumbella sounds like there is something wrong with your gnome, from terminal try removing gnome and then reinstalling it
<mezquitale> elumbella, I installed karmic on my laptop but I did the dual-boot which didnt work in the beginning because of grub2 however someone in the room helped me fix the jaunty karmic dual boot on my laptop, so far karmic is the best ubuntu distro i've seen, i cant wait for karmic's official release
<elumbella> blueglasses: i have a seperate home-partition. but my system is ALMOST working, and because of that, i don't think, a complete reinstall is necessary
<JMFTheVCI> elumbella: KDE, Gnome, other?
<elumbella> omgmog: is there a way doing this in chroot?
<elumbella> JMFTheVCI: gnome
<blueglasses> elumbella, try switching to console using ALT + F1
<omgmog> You should be able to access the console with alt+f1
<JMFTheVCI> elumbella: I had to do about three reboots to get logged in this morning. I was getting the white screen of nothingness
<blueglasses> elumbella, sorry CTRL+ ALT + F1
<blueglasses> I get the black one
<elumbella> blueglasses, ogmog: i did, but i only have coloured stripes there
<blueglasses> but after package upgrade it was nice again
 * jimpop has now rebooted more solving karmic issues than fixing win95 issues
<JMFTheVCI> elumbella: Yup, ctrl-alt-F1 was not working for me either. Let me guess Intel Graphics?
<mezquitale> jimpop, but if you dont report the bugs then obviously nobody knows about it, I dont think there was any rush, we need to report the bugs when we see them otherwise they will keep reappering in the next releases
<blueglasses> elumbella, it looks like x is misconfigured... cant help you with that one... sorry
<elumbella> JMFTheVCI: nvidia in fact. but maybe they use the same chips...
<Tronic> With Nvidia I get garbage instead of text.
<jimpop> mezquitale, yet despite the ever increasing bug reports... karmic will still be released this month
<blueglasses> I have nvidia too.
<elumbella> blueglasses: thanks a lot anyway _)
<Tronic> Apparently it uses the graphic mode used by the splash image when it should use the text mode.
<JMFTheVCI> bluegrass: If mine was misconfigured, why would three boots, two to white and nothingness, the third to normal working order complete with Compiz, make any difference. the xorg.conf is probably default.
<blueglasses> elumbella, you are welcome :-)
<Tronic> This is probably going to be the buggiest release in a while.
<jimpop> yep
<omgmog> I think it will be fine, it seems perfect with a clean install for me on an Inspiron 1525 with intel gma x3100 graphics - full compiz and everything.
<bipolar> nah. I've found it to be much better then several of the older releases.
<bjorkintosh> what about using jackd instead of pulse, is it recommendable?
<elumbella> Tronic: yeah, i was surpised too.  i tried the jaunty-beta and it was working much better
<jimpop> couple that with all the new hardware that karmic will be installed on (netbooks, etc)... and it's a match for disaster
<bipolar> bjorkintosh: jack is not for normal desktop audio.
<mezquitale> it's going to be the buggiest, maybe, but it will be worth the while considering its functionality, it works great on my laptop, i love the network manager in karmic, it's awesome, better than redmond
<bjorkintosh> gaaah!
<JMFTheVCI> I don't have enough experience of previous releases except Jaunty. That was very stable. Karmic has been good to me since Alpha 2 and that was an upgrade. Recent changes, around usplash/xplash, are probably to blame.
<bjorkintosh> why is it so tedious to get sound going on debian?
<bipolar> too much cpu usage to get 'real time' audio.
<bjorkintosh> in freebsd it's a simple matter of reminding the kernel to load the right module.
<bjorkintosh> done, and frigging done!
<mezquitale> bjorkintosh, that is why i choose ubuntustudio
<bipolar> bjorkintosh: not having any issues here at all. Sound has worked for me on all my systems since hardy.
<JMFTheVCI> bjorkintosh: dual booting (with XP or Win7) show just how poor sound in Ubuntu is.
<elumbella> so, any ideas apart from rebooting and hoping?
<ninjah> bjorkintosh: Sound has always been funky in Linux....
<bjorkintosh> bipolar, you probably did the automated gui bit... i'm using the commandline.
<jimpop> bipolar, what hardware?
<bipolar> bjorkintosh: not sure what you mean. what automated gui bit?
<mezquitale> karmic, real time kernel, alsa, jack, and many more audio applications already installed and configured = ubuntustudio
<legend2440> anyone who's ctrl+alt+f1-f6 consoles are messed up its because of the usplah update. i got them to work by removing the word "splash" in the /etc/default/grub file and after saving change run sudo update-grub
<bjorkintosh> bipolar, i ripped gnome out of my system several jaunty's ago.
<bjorkintosh> it was just slowing everything down and getting in my way.
<bjorkintosh> but when i had it, everything worked nicely.
<JMFTheVCI> elumbella: If the reboots did not fix it for me then it was going to be a clean Karmic install. Managed to avoid that by doing nothing except reboot. Not exactly reassuring.
<bipolar> jimpop: this machine is "Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51"
<ninjah> bjorkintosh: Don't mess with it if its working.
<ninjah> ;)
<elumbella> legend2440: that sounds nice, i'll try that
<samjam> Lately on karmic SOMETIMES my mp3's have been sounding dreadfully out of tune - the pitch keeps changing slightly during playback. Has anyone else noticed this? I get the problem using bluetooth headset, analogue speakers, or microsoft usb speakers.
<bipolar> bjorkintosh: sounds like you ripped something out you shouldn't have :)
<bjorkintosh> ninjah, it wasn't working satisfactorily.
<ninjah> Worked fine for me
<bjorkintosh> bipolar, but i fixed it again. sound started working though there was some garbling in firefox after a few videos...
<samjam> I've stopped my CPU clock speed varying, and rule that out as a cause. I'm now looking at simultaneous output from padevchooser as being a cause.
<bjorkintosh> but, just this morning i updated karmic and it's gone.
<JMFTheVCI> legend2440: will removing the "splash" option totally stop the xsplash?
<alex_mayorga> anyone experiencing FUSA issues?
<alex_mayorga> my screen goes blank when A is logged, B logs in and I try to go back to A BAM! BSOD
<legend2440> JMFTheVCI: only difference i see is there is some text at begginning of boot and then the progress bar shows up. but at least the consoles f1-f6 work now
<bipolar> alex_mayorga: lol.... BSOD?
<elumbella> legend2440: i dont have the file /etc/default/grub :/
<JMFTheVCI> legend2440: I have gotten text at boot. This is because xsplash starts so much later than usplash used to.
<JMFTheVCI> elumbella: then you are on grub classic.
<legend2440> elumbella: did you do a upgrade or clean install?
<elumbella> yep, i am. i did an update
<elumbella> i don't think it has anything to do with grub
<JMFTheVCI> elumbella: you will need to edit /boot/grub/menu.cfg (or conf, not sure)
<legend2440> elumbella: then you can probably edit  /boot/grub/menu.lst file with same result
<GastonLaGafff> Hello. Is there a solution to avoid this bug Bug #432237 ? I can boot but only with the ubuntu kernel, and I need an official kernel to use an encrypted partition. The official kernel also gives me a much better sound.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432237 in mountall "difficult to recover from filesystem errors" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432237
<spazzpp2> Hi.. I got a problem with a mute pulseaudio and gonna need help with that.
<spazzpp2> i already tried this: http://freakingtips.com/2009/09/03/ubuntu-karmic-koala-sound/
<ViRii[K]> Im running two monitors in 9.10 with an nvidia video card and the recommended drivers... I setup the monitors to be twin view but they are acting like one (making the default programs start in the middle of both, and gnome-do sits in the middle of both) is there anyway to fix this so it makes one the primary (I have that selected in the nvidia settings, but it still puts it in the middle)
<spazzpp2> but pulseaudio mixer still lists only "Dummy Output"
<ViRii[K]> Is this a karmic thing, an ubuntu thing or an nvidia thing?
<elumbella> legend2440, JMFTheVCI: thanks a lot, i'll reboot now
<bjorkintosh> is modprobe snd supposed to give an output?
<elumbella> cyas
<bipolar> ViRii[K]: thats what twin view does, iirc.
<ViRii[K]> I had twin view setup on a fedora install and it didnt do this
<bipolar> ViRii[K]: it's a Nvidia thing. Twin View has diffrent 'types'. One is 'all monitors = one big desktop'. this is not xinerama.
<bipolar> ViRii[K]: this means X only sees one monitor, not two, so the middle of the screen is in between the monitors.
<syn12> zer0x, X worked fine on 9.04 out of the box (after alternate install)
<zmjjmz> guys
<zmjjmz> it's not safe to update
<zmjjmz> I learned that the hard way
<syn12> just had to install proprietary drivers
<ViRii[K]> So how can I change it so that I still have two monitors ubt x sees both?
<syn12> for nvidia card
<zer0x> syn12: excellent news :D
<syn12> Yes indeed :d
<syn12> Hopefully the problem is resolved by the time it's released
<syn12> The only reason I went to try the beta is because I thought, being so close to realise, most of the bugs would be ironed
<zer0x> hehe, umm... I'd wait for Release Candidate :D
<ViRii[K]> I was under the same mindset syn12 :P
<syn12> lol
<ViRii[K]> So Im downloading 9.04
<ViRii[K]> :P
<syn12> Isn't final only 17 days away?
<bipolar> ViRii[K]: I'm not sure if the nvidia-settings package will help you or not. I would start there.
<ViRii[K]> yeah
<zer0x> yup :D
<ViRii[K]> kk thanks bipolar
<syn12> nvidia ftw
<beck-and-call> Can someone tell me why I would be getting "(EE) GLX error: Can not get required symbols." with what appears to be a correct i915 setup and a very bare xorg.conf?  Is there a package I should run reconfigure on?
<syn12> ATI and linux is like fat women and revealing bathing wear
<zmjjmz> can anyone help with this: http://pastebin.com/f5cc86363?
<syn12> it works but you don't really want to see it
<zer0x> awww.. I liking my ATI support at the moment!
<zer0x> Its running my HD4890 1GB with HDMI audio! :D
<syn12> It must have improved since the days that I used ati drivers under gentoo
<ninjah> syn12: Unless your in to fat women
<zer0x> lol :D
<syn12> biggest screw around ever
<syn12> ninjah, absolutely
<syn12> Then agian, gentoo is the biggest screw around ever
<syn12> with a ricer userbase and the biggest waste of time install process ever
<ninjah> syn12: ATI is still funky under Linux
<zer0x> can anyone tell me if there is a difference between 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' and 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^'?
<spirit-sight> any one here able help get video playback on NBC.COM to work?
<zer0x> does the task perform anything additional?>
<spirit-sight> use 9.10
<syn12> ^ isa control character
<syn12> is a*
<zer0x> I've never had to use the command, apparently the ^ means its a task..
<alex_mayorga> bipolar: BSOD=Black Screen Of Death ;)
<zer0x> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<skwashd> hi all
<syn12> oh wow
<syn12> goes to show how much i know about deb*
<skwashd> how do i stop the system bell sounding all the freaking time? driving me crazy
<skwashd> only started after yesterdays update
<syn12> lol
<zer0x> I've never played with tasks at all.. so I'm wondering if it does anything in addition to a normal 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<zer0x> I've got a feeling I'm not going to get an answer today though :D
<zer0x> Anyhow, time to get played ET:QW on my HD4890! w00h00!
<zer0x> *playing
<zer0x> Cheers all, glad you have a desktop now syn12!!! :D
<rsk> i got you an answear zer0x
<zer0x> oh :D
<syn12> yeh cheers
<legend2440> skwashd: open system>preferences>sound put check in Mute box next to Alert Sounds. unless it your pc speaker making the sound?
<bipolar> zer0x: did you find any documentation on the ^ in the command? I'd like to read it. :)
<syn12> He posted documentation earlier
<zer0x> nope just this info from help.ubuntu :(
<filgy> skwashd: if what legend2440 said does not work, then it is a bug.. someone reported the same problem earlier.. i believe they opened a bug report about it
<bipolar> thats... interesting.
<zer0x> rsk: you typing a huge essay for me? :D
<rsk> no i already pressed enter
<legend2440> skwashd: yes filgy is correct. it worked for me but not for someone in here earlier
<skwashd> legend2440 / filgy still doing it
<syn12> lol now I have some.. person in my pm wondering how to copy a file lol
<skwashd> i think it is the speaker
<legend2440> skwashd: if its the small built in pc speaker then i dont know
<matusso> pls.. help with my graphic card ATi Mobility Radeon HD3650 and Linux Ubuntu karmic... How to install??
<skwashd> i always find that from the betas onwards ubuntu releases start to introduce regressions which make it into the final version :(
<zer0x> rsk: oh, I can't seem to see it anywhere, you got it in buffer?
<rsk> matusso: use the liveCD or the alternative installer.
<skwashd> i think this time round i started with alpha3 (or 4) been rock solid until the last week or so
<skwashd> legend2440: hard to tell it is a laptop
<legend2440> skwashd: you could blaclist the pc speaker module  http://eric.biven.us/2007/07/08/disabling-your-pc-speaker-in-ubuntu/
<skwashd> even if i change the sound option it still does it
<spirit-sight> anyone able help to get video playback to work from NBC.com using 9.10 beta?
<skwashd> just checked ... it is the audio system ... not the seaker
<filgy> skwashd: find the bug report that was already submitted and confirm the problem
<Omar87> What is virtualbox named in the Karmic repos?
<skwashd> filgy: about to :)
<filgy> Omar87: virtualbox-ose i think
<billybigrigger> Omar87, if you want usb support youll need closed source version
<billybigrigger> goto virtualbox's website, add they're repo, and install virtualbox-3.0
<Omar87> filgy, no need for that.
<spazzpp2> how do I make pulseaudio find my devices again?
<filgy> Omar87: no need for what? ubuntu repos should only have the open source edition
<Omar87> filgy, I meant I don't need usb support.
<Omar87> filgy, plus let's wish the open source it soon. :)
<filgy> Omar87: apt-cache search virtualbox
<syn12> omg hurry up and fcking update already!
<Omar87> filgy, why?
<filgy> Omar87: you asked for the package names.. there are a few other then the main virtualbox-ose package
<Omar87> filgy, oh ok. I see.
<Omar87> filgy, thanks.
<sdg1> I have no sound.
<syn12> Don't be so descriptive, sdg1
<beck-and-call> Should I be explicitly enabling Option          "AccelMethod"                   "uxa" for the Intel driver case?
<sdg1> syn12: Sorry.
<sdg1> syn12: I just updated ALSA and linux_sound_base
<syn12> It seems the latest updates are breaking a lot of things
<sdg1> syn12: FFS how am I supposed to watch my HD porn now?
<syn12> lol
<syn12> HD, nice
<filgy> sdg1: run alsamixer and make sure things arn't muted.. i had a problem where the analog/digital output jack was muted
<sdg1> filgy: I've done that.
<sdg1> filgy: Oh wait, they are muted.
<sdg1> filgy: WTF I didn't mute them.
<syn12> lol
<sdg1> WTF they're all muted.
<sdg1> It doesn't make it obvious what's muted either.
<filgy> yea... jaunty release had that problem.. maybe the problem is making its way into karmic ;p
<sdg1> filgy: I've still got a problem where lots of bass is coming out when I crank up my centre channel.
<sdg1> At least LFE is allowing bass to come out now.
<syn12> Not so good for porn?
<filgy> sdg1: maybe go to system->pref->sound->output tab and turn subwoofer down?
<syn12> I thought it would have been.. since there's two voices in the lower register both hitting around that frequency in it
<sdg1> syn12: It's annoying because I like to turn down the bass to stop my parents from complaining.
<sdg1> filgy: That just makes the sound go super high pitch. I removed PA anyway.
<syn12> Ah, parents
<sdg1> syn12: Yeah, they're fucking gay.
<joaopinto> !language | sdg1
<ubottu> sdg1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<syn12> Lucky they weren't sdg1, or we wouldn't be having this conversation
<sdg1> Sorry, I won't say the G word again.
<filgy> sdg1: turn bass down in alsamixer?
<sdg1> filgy: It comes out of both my centre and LFE channels instead of just my LFE channel.
<sdg1> filgy: That's my problem.
<filgy> sdg1: hmm not sure
<syn12> FML
<syn12> Updates suck the caw
<gsedej> hi! How to make fsck at the
<gsedej> at the boot
<sdg1> gsedej: Turn your PC on and off 30 times.
<elumbella> so, deleting "splash from the grub menu.lst didn't help
<spirit-sight> I don't seem to have flash player plugin showing up in firefox, any help please?
<elumbella> but i got new information about errors. the other consoles work now
<syn12> spirit-sight, how did you install flash?
<elumbella> i get some notice about the ICEauthority file
<spirit-sight> I did it through software store and through the company website
<gsedej> sdg1: there must be another way :D
<bullgard4> "I had heard that Empathy was discussed at UDS, but i didn't realize that, as pointed out on my last post as well as the forum thread, the decision had already been made to include Empathy instead of Pidgin and Ekiga in Ubuntu Karmic 9.10." What does 'UDS' stand for?
<elumbella> WARNING: Unable to read ICE authority file: /home/user/.ICEauthority
<thiebaude> UDS=Ubuntu Developer Summit
<sdg1> gsedej: Get rid of the power to the PC and it will fsck when you next turn it on.
<sdg1> gsedej: As long as you don't let it properly shut donw.
<sdg1> s/donw/down/
<bullgard4> thiebaude: Thank you.
<gsedej> how about REISUB?
<elumbella> also, i have "Gtk-CRITICL: gtk_main_quit: assertion 'main_loops != NULL' failed
<thiebaude> bullgard4, no problem
<spirit-sight> syn12: I did it through software store and through the company website
<elumbella> and: "WARNING: Application 'gnome-wm.desktop' failed to register before timeout"
<elumbella> any ideas?
<filgy> gsedej: make an empty file called 'forcefsck' in /
<filgy> gsedej: i believe will force a fsck on the next reboot
<filgy> gsedej: or passing -F to shutdown will also force a fsck on reboot i think
<syn12> spirit-sight, did you use sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<syn12> ?
<spirit-sight> I did it through the ubuntu software store
<spirit-sight> will try that now thougu
<gsedej> forcefsck does not work in carmic
<jimlovell777> using Empathy how do I confirm a request to add me to a buddy list for a Yahoo account? I get a notification when I first login to Yahoo using Empathy but am given no choice to either allow or deny the request.
<elumbella> does anyone know how to connect to my wpa2 encrypted wireless network via commandline?
<spirit-sight> syn12: now its telling me I have to install flash which it did not do before
<spirit-sight> this is after running sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<spirit-sight> then going to the site
<filgy> gsedej: what about shutdown -F then?
<spirit-sight> syn12: there is a thing called shockware flash as a plug in firefox is this right?
<thiebaude> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<vonkleist> Hi all. I have some missing icons on the filechooser dialog on OOo, using Kubuntu. Is it a common bug on the beta or could be something missing on my machine?
<sdg1> vonkleist: It's likely to be an issue with the transition to a new icon theme.
<sdg1> s/a/the/
<jbeitler> does anyone know if 2.6.31.13 is the final kernel or if its going to be .12?
<vonkleist> sdg1, ok... I suppose it's now worth to create a new bug on launchpad, then
<sdg1> vonkleist: Sure.
<vonkleist> sdg1, ok... I suppose it's NOT worth to create a new bug on launchpad, then... is it?
<sdg1> vonkleist: I don't know.
<spirit-sight> thiebaude: I had done this
<vonkleist> sdg1, thanks
<sdg1> vonkleist: For what?
<vonkleist> sdg1, well, for your answer! :)
<sdg1> vonkleist: You're welcome.
<sdg1> I'm going to go and kill some Stroggs now.
<ubox> will i be able to upgrade from beta to full release using the update manager?
<thiebaude> spirit-sight, i would start over and delete flash
<del_diablo> Where can i find the minimal install for download?
<spirit-sight> I just do "sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree" right?
<spirit-sight> or do something else
<jbeitler> del_diablo: looks like its not be released yet
<uffo> has anyone tested Transmission torrent creating feature, looks like it creates broken .torrent files only
<thiebaude> spirit-sight, yes or and delete from synaptic
<jbeitler> del_diablo: it will be here when it is > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<del_diablo> jbeitler: why not? This version is soon dated, and its stable. Why is it not out?
<jbeitler> I don't know. . I am just a user
<jbeitler> and its not quite stable
<del_diablo> k
<jbeitler> there are still a few bugs
<del_diablo> How come? Xorg and core desktop enviroments should be stable since the drop happend some time ago
<jimpop> what's a good way to watch keyboard events (custom key presses, i.e. Mute, etc) ?
<jernst> hello, after today's update, my karmic notebook doesn't boot anymore
<jernst> it is stucked after the modem-manager loading
<jernst> when doing ctrl+alt+del it is killing modem-manager so I guess modem-manager is stucked somewhere...
<gsedej> filgy: if I use reboot -F it does not shut down :S
<jbeitler> del_diablo: the same reason a live cd sees my Bluetooth but the install does not? its one of those things
<gsedej> btw... If I run nautilus with sudo and I cant copy files from other user, what is the matter?
<robin0800> gsedej: you need gksu not sudo
<gsedej> usually works sudo...
<robin0800> gsedej: Not recomended for graphical programs and will break permissions
<gsedej> btw... fsck.ntfs not found error says always ad boot. This is no reason why normal fsck does not work, right?
<oldude67> !ntfs-fsck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-fsck
<oldude67> !fsck-ntfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck-ntfs
<oldude67> anyway i dont think its working in karmic yet.
<filgy> gsedej: 'shutdown -F -r now' will reboot and force a fsck.. remove the -r and it will just halt the system
<gsedej> robin0800: even with gksu, I am not allowed
<BluesKaj> gsedej, did you try sudo reboot ?
<gsedej> gilgy: I got many problems since last freeze (and holding power button to restart)
<uffo> has anyone tested Transmission torrent creating feature, looks like it creates broken .torrent files only.
<gsedej> filgy: I used "sudo -F now" and then I lost display.... nothing worked (but not freezed)
<filgy> gsedej: you mean shutdown -F now? that will halt your machine..
<filgy> gsedej: err sudo shutdown -F now
<gsedej> yes sudo shutdown -F now
<filgy> gsedej: that will halt your machine not reboot it.. after you run that your machine is safe to be powered off or rebooted manually
<mewshi> so
<mewshi> can someone help me fix an annoying issue with my touchpad?
<gsedej> how come I can't copy (read) files from my original username with gksu???
<filgy> gsedej: run sudo shutdown -F -r now to have it reboot
<gsedej> ok
<spirit-sight> thiebaude: ok, I removed from all areas that showed it, then I reinstalled from term and then went to the site and still not working, can you travel to site NBC http://www.nbc.com/Deal_or_No_Deal/video/categories/season-3/33427/ and see if it plays for u?
<mewshi> could I get some help with my touchpad?  I want to switch the buttons around
<gsedej> filgy: I got something like " Error 2. no ntfs.fsck for dev/sda1"
<gsedej> but fsck didn't wokr
<filgy> it's an ntfs filesystem? i have no clue then....
<oldude67> gsedej, they havent got the fsck for ntfs working yet in karmic as far as i know yet.
<filgy> gsedej: make sure ntfsprogs is installed? if that is installed then i would agree with what oldude67 said
<filgy> since fsck.ntfs is part of ntfsprogs package
<filgy> i think
<oldude67> filgy, i seen a bug report on it, but that was about a week ago, it might be fixed now..not sure.
<lfaraone> I keep on getting apport warnings about a "serious kernel problem". I suspect it's a kernel OOPS, but I don't see any strange behavior.
<lfaraone> Turns out it's "scheduling while atomic: gnome-panel/2561/0x10010000". Does anybody know what that means?
<thiebaude> spirit-sight, sorry i was away, flash works for me
<jpsman> why did the gods decide to go with empathy over pidgin?
<thiebaude> jpsman, i never understood that decision
<mewshi> could someone help me with my touchpad issue?
<EagleScreen> when I open kcm-touchpad I obtain this error message: Shared memory for synaptics driver is not enabled!
<markit> hi, I need to ssh into ubuntu live cd, user is ubuntu, but requires password.. what is the right one?
<jpsman> markit- hit enter
<jpsman> i think.....
<markit> asks pass again
<EagleScreen> I think it is blank
<EagleScreen> markit: then set a password
<markit> EagleScreen: good shot!
<mewshi> can anyone help me?
<EagleScreen> first become root with 'sudo su' and later use "passwd $user_name $password"
<rsk> !ask | mewshi
<ubottu> mewshi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mewshi> I need help with my touchpad.  I want to switch the buttons (set it to "left-handed")
<oldude67> mewshi, did you look under system settings?
<mewshi> yes
<EagleScreen> mewshi: Gnome?
<mewshi> The configuration tool did nothing
<oldude67> i have under preferences mouse and keyboard config...did you look there?
<mewshi> yes
<mewshi> I used the mouse configuration tool and it doesn't do anything >.<
<lfaraone> jpsman: Empathy is considered more GNOMEish.
<oldude67> have you restarted x since making changes?
<jpsman> lfaraone: I see.  I shouldn't see much of a difference with it then huh?  I think i'll still wait until 10.4 for my upgrade to LTS (from 9.04)
<lfaraone> jpsman: Simply put, it's a politics thing. And that Empathy arguably has a better architecture (uses platform-neutral D-Bus, Telepathy), even though it might not be as familair in therms of UI.
<oldude67> jpsman, i think when 10.4 comes out i might stay with it for a while.
<lfaraone> jpsman: It is a very very bad idea to skip releases unless you are going LTS to LTS
<lfaraone> jpsman: anyway, you can still use pidgin in karmic, I'm using it right now.
<jpsman> eh, i'll learn that the hard way :O)    -   platform-neutral D-Bus?  telepathy?  (i could talk geek all day)
<jpsman> oh and is there a way to revert back to the add/remove setup instead of this software center gui
<lfaraone> jpsman: No. You'll have to learn synaptic if you dislike the Centre.
<jpsman> I love synaptic
<lfaraone> jpsman:  you might be interested in reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmpathyVsPidginUsability by the way
<jpsman> k will do
<yoga> When I key in Ctrl+Alt+F1, the screen is unreable, and I can to Kubuntu return by Alt+f7 anyone has the same problem?
<Zvezdichko> Hey, my GDM is in a mess
<kk_> I cannot boot, after grub I get "mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/[...] on /root failed: Invalid argument". I'm pretty sure there is a problem with raid although the root partition itself is not on a raid-array, but with the recovery cd I have to mdadm --stop first, before I can mount this partition
<EagleScreen> yoga: that is usually a graphics card problem
<lfaraone> by the way, does somebody care to see if they can reproduce bug 449596 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449596 in policykit-gnome "polkit-gnome-authorization crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449596
<yoga> EagleScreen: How do I config the graphics card in Kubuntu?
<jernst> removed modemmanager but it still hangs...
<Qtpaxa> lfaraone: how?
<EagleScreen> yoga: which graphics card do you use?
<lfaraone> Qtpaxa: the application crashes on start. Tell me if it runs for you :P
<EagleScreen> yoga: use $ lspci | grep VGA
<Qtpaxa> I don't have polkit-gnome-authorization installed xD
<tgpraveen1> I am thinking thay maybe delaying this release by a week or so might be necessary. there still seem to be many bugs to resolve
<Qtpaxa> lfaraone: what command should I run?
<omgmog> Does anybody know how to make the keychain automatically verify when I login? It's annoying that it prompts me for it, so that it can access wifi
<yoga> EagleScreen: VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<yoga> EagleScreen: It's a onboard integrated VGA.
<lfaraone> Qtpaxa: polkit-gnome-authorization
<EagleScreen> check if there is any other driver available for your card in Hardware Drivers (jockey)
<rsk> yoga: it should already have the right driver
<rsk> yoga: what do you want to configure with it?
<Qtpaxa> lfaraone: but.. should I install that before?
<EagleScreen> it has problems to see tty terminals
<EagleScreen> He has *
<yoga> rsk: my display on the console is unreable.
<lfaraone> Qtpaxa: yes, if it's not installed. It's part of ubuntu-desktop
<rsk> yoga: screnshot please
<EagleScreen> yoga: cannot provide a screenshot because his problem is visualizing tty terminals
<EagleScreen> rsk read my last message
<rsk> i have the same problem
<rsk> came with a kernel update a week ago i think
<rsk> i dont think it's hardware related
<EagleScreen> rsk: which graphics card?
<rsk> um
<rsk> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36.2 [GeForce FX 5700] (rev a1)
<EagleScreen> which driver are you using?
<rsk> nvidia
<EagleScreen> restricted?
<yoga> EagleScreen: Hardware Drivers reports no proprietary drives use on this system.
<rsk> specify restricted
<kk_>  can anybody tell me, how to prevent the raid-arrays from being assembled at boot-time?
<EagleScreen> you may have a problem with usplash or KMS configuration
<yoga> rsk: I also update the kernel and then this console problem.
<EagleScreen> you should report it in launchpad due to beta state of karmic
<rsk> yep
<pratik_narain> is there any improvement for the sound on hda intel card on dell laptops
<rsk> sure
<yoga> EagleScreen: How do I report it in launchpad?
<rsk> newer alsa! with loads of hda-fixes
<EagleScreen> yoga: use this command: "ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-sis"
<pratik_narain> rsk: can I update it in jaunty using newer repos
<rsk> no idea
<EagleScreen> pratik_narain: my had always workrd well
<EagleScreen> but it is in Acer laptop
<yoga> EagleScreen: Should I do some kind of search first, to see if it's already reported?
<EagleScreen> yoga: it would be nice
<jpsman> noob here, what is AppArmor?
<rsk> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<yoga> EagleScreen: How, to search bugs?
<EagleScreen> ubuntu-bug should search similar bugs reported for you
<pratik_narain> EagleScreen: mine dell sound works but it is much lower than windows vista
<EagleScreen> pratik_narain: do you mean volume?
<pratik_narain> EagleScreen: and I have all the alsamixer channels boosted up
<pratik_narain> EagleScreen: yup
<EagleScreen> it is a common issue in many cards
<pratik_narain> EagleScreen: I even compiled latest alsa drivers but it didn't affect much
<EagleScreen> increase speakers volume?
<pratik_narain> EagleScreen: obviously they are laptop builtin speakers
<jpsman> is ubuntu gaining more attention from crackers, and how likely is the success of punks to create viruses for ubuntu?
<causasui> flash is working! flash is working! praise the ubuntu gods
<jpsman> ?
<EagleScreen> jpsman: use only software from confiable sources and you won't have problems
<Berzerker-> quick question, what setings do I need in /etc/default/grub for it to actually show a timer
<Frickelpit> Berzerker-: #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT if you want the menu.
<Berzerker-> Frickelpit, I get the menu, but no autoboot-from-Grub-default-0 timer
<Berzerker-> you know?
<Berzerker-> I want it to boot 0 in X amount of seconds after getting to the menu
<Frickelpit> Berzerker-: So you just want a Timer?
<acuster> hey all, are there known issues with burning cd's?
<Berzerker-> Frickelpit, yeah, to auto-boot the default entry
<acuster> The burning app seems to report things like a blank cd with 5.4MB available
<Berzerker-> Frickelpit, ah, had it on GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true, should be false if I want that, right?
<Frickelpit> Berzerker-: Yes, should be this one
<Berzerker-> ok, changed it, rebooting for dist-upgrade, brb.
<Frickelpit> Berzerker-: sudo update-grub ;)
<Berzerker-> yup
<Berzerker-> thanks
<Frickelpit> np
 * acuster gambles a CD
<Berzerker-> Frickelpit, eh...didn't work
<Frickelpit> mh
<coz_> hey guys  ..couple things... after updating karmic  I cannot boot...after grub menu  there is a blank screen...this has happened with two installs already... second  how to update grub....
<coz_> from live cd
<JoshuaL> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Frickelpit> Berzerker-: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=5
<Berzerker-> it says "5"
<Berzerker-> "5" != 5?
<Frickelpit> Berzerker-: Whatever you want in seconds
<edwiener> isn't it grub 2?
<Berzerker-> Frickelpit, but is the syntax with " or without
<Frickelpit> without
<mewshi> ok... nothing is working for switching the buttons >.<
<Berzerker-> Frickelpit, that might do it
<Frickelpit> Berzerker-: just change the 0 to 5 (or else) in the default/grub and it will count without the menu
<Berzerker-> Frickelpit, it's already at "5"
<Berzerker-> Frickelpit, why is it with " by default then?
<Frickelpit> mine says 0
<mewshi> can someone help me switch the buttons on my touchpad? :\
<Berzerker-> swtich them?
<Berzerker-> like make left-click right-click and vice versa?
<Berzerker-> Frickelpit, your GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is at 0?
<Frickelpit> jap
<Berzerker-> oh ok
<Berzerker-> I think I got it brb
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: so is mine. what wil that do?
<jbuncher> anyone having trouble in Karmic with network-manager not remembering wpa enterprise passwords?
<ActionParsnip> guess we'l never know
<edwiener> running great on hp mini 1000, except mic. but I never use it. looks great so far
<edwiener> jbuncher- running at college, prompts for ca-certificate all the time
<Berzerker-> Frickelpit, that worked, thanks.
<jbuncher> edwiener, Well, this is on campus to.  It remembers the identity, security type, ca-certificate, authentication, Inner Authentication, everything but the password, and that box is greyed out, so I can't enter it and hit connect.
<Frickelpit> Berzerker-: np
<edwiener> then I add, and the passwd username, I'm the first guy to ever get it working here. but I had to load cert. up onto usb drive then onto home folder. it works, but klunky
<Guest58317> anyone else having network DNS issues?
<Guest58317> or it seems that way, cause it will pause for 10 seconds because going to a webpage
<jbuncher> edwiener, is this on karmic?
<Guest58317> Yes
<Guest58317> whoops, sorry jbuncher, spoke too soon
<edwiener> it reverts to 127.0.0.1 constantly. check your connection info for dns address
<edwiener> yes
<edwiener> fully updated beta
<jbuncher> edwiener, ok.  I don't have that issue, it just doesn't remember the password after a reboot.  Once I'm connected it stays for hours.
<omgmog> Guest58317: try using opendns servers: 208.67.222.222/208.67.220.220
<edwiener> greys out? that's kinda wierd. mine stays on for the day, but next day it's all gone
<edwiener> thank god they are updating ours in november to wpa2-psk . too many complaints
<Kaj-Laptop> edwiener, which router ?
<Ian_Corne> # update-grub
<Ian_Corne> Your /usr is broken, please fix it before call this wrapper!
<Ian_Corne> wiat, what?
<edwiener> don't know, I'm living in hotel , so not sure
<indus> hi
<indus> my system completely messed after upgrade
<ActionParsnip> indus: define messed
<indus> i get that white ubuntu logo on boot and then nothing
<indus> ActionParsnip: it used to be during reboot, now white logo is there during boot too
<ActionParsnip> indus: tried booting to recovery root console then running /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jbeitler> I get the same thing after the 2.6.31.13 update indus
<indus> it was held back, but iam too smart so i installed it anyway
<indus> how do i run updates and also stay in this room?
<ActionParsnip> indus: change back to the older kernel
<indus> ActionParsnip: wont work either
<indus> its an xsplash thing i believe
<ActionParsnip> indus: does booting to root console then starting gdm make it nice
<indus> ActionParsnip: ok i try, brb
<ActionParsnip> or uninstall xsplash
<ArkoldThos> on jaunty I used timidity as midi emulator, but on karmic it doesnt appear as an option (tuxguitar)
<ActionParsnip> !info timidity
<ubottu> timidity (source: timidity): Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-36 (karmic), package size 605 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<root> hi
<ActionParsnip> ArkoldThos: make sure universe repos are enabled
<indus> so that didnt work ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hi indus
<jbeitler> Does anyone know if 2.6.31.13 is gonna be the kernel in the Final release of 9.10 or will it be 2.6.31.12?
<ActionParsnip> indus: boot it with the quiet boot option disabled so the stupid splash doesnt get in the way of the good stuff
<ArkoldThos> ActionParsnip, yup I got it installed
<indus> ActionParsnip: mmm good idea
<indus> just add quiet to grub entry?
<ActionParsnip> indus: default you video driver to vesa too
<indus> ActionParsnip: ok how do i default to vesa?
<ActionParsnip> indus: take it away, quiet enables the splash
<ActionParsnip> indus: edit xorg.conf
<minimec> indus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8063596&postcount=8
<indus> minimec: iam using irssi :) no gdm
<ActionParsnip> jbeitler: theres a 2.6.32 flying around. not sure what will be final though
<indus> ActionParsnip: so add quiet or remove? remove i guess
<elumbella> hi folks. i just fixed one of the errors
<minimec> indus: ;)
<elumbella> now, i don
<jbeitler> ActionParsnip: thatnks
<Dr_Willis> i always just use 'noquiet' :) same as removing
<joaopinto> jbeitler, probably yes
<indus> minimec: nice link though , thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> indus: remove quiet
<elumbella> now, i don't get any error-messages. but nautilus can't start
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, 2.6.32 will not be in karmic
<ActionParsnip> indus: what Dr_Willis suggests is less destructive
<elumbella> it crashes and restarts really quick
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: ok, cool
<indus> Dr_Willis: lol ya makes sense
<elumbella> directly after logon
<indus> ok geronimooo here goes nothing
<indus> quit
<del_diablo> Is there a minimal install CD out yet?
<marko-_-> Hello, i'm about to install ubuntu 9.10 after a long time of using foresight distribution, is ext4 safe to use?
<elumbella> any ideas how i can fix nautilus?
<del_diablo> marko-_-: Yes
<del_diablo> marko-_-: Its safe
<marko-_-> thanks
<coz_> ok not sure what to do ..tried changing things in the boot command in grub with no effect other than taking out quiet for the splash... still ...getting black screen after grub menu
<Dr_Willis> You are reruning update-grub after changing the configs?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  well I was just chaning the boot command in grub and ctrl+x to boot with those parameters
<ActionParsnip> elumbella: theres ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus which you could rename then restart X, can always rename back if its no good.
<jase-> hi and good morning. hi have a question. i setup a single 0+1 raid on 4 drives from bios. i boot to live jaunty. fromhere it wont see the raid. i install via package manager dmraid. do sudo dmraid -ay and then walah it shows up now. i can go into Gparted and edit the partion, setup swap, whatever. but if i try to use the install icon, that partitioner will not see the raid. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Ian_Corne> my /usr/sbin/update-grub is gone...
<jase-> hm k
<void^_> just use software raid
<del_diablo> ActionParsnip: help the sod, or at the least link to the archlinux wiki instead
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  with grub2  you have to rerun update-grub after altering the /etc/default/grub and /etc/drub.d files.. :) just somthing to watch out for
<Ian_Corne> The following packages will be REMOVED: grub startupmanager
<Ian_Corne> The following NEW packages will be installed: grub-pc
<Ian_Corne> wtf
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  well according to the documentation within grub   changing the boot command in grub from the grub menu  starts that revised  boot command and it works however  no matter which parameters I change  I still cannot boot into karmic  and this is after all updates ...a few application installs like   compiling inkscape etc
<coz_> also noticed that /etc/init.d/gdm restart is no longer avilable?
<elumbella> to whom should the .ICEauthority file in my home-directory belong?
<elumbella> +to
<del_diablo> How long is there to the minimal install version is out? Anybody knows?
<Ian_Corne> coz_: service gdm restart
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  ok I will remember that
<del_diablo> How long is there to the minimal install version is out? Anybody knows?
<joaopinto> elumbella, all files on your home should belong to your user
<coz_> also this is a dual boot system...any issues with grub 2 and dual boot?
<elumbella> okay, thanks joaopinto
<joaopinto> del_diablo, the alternate cd is already available for the beta
<joaopinto> coz_, no, nothing tha would prevent your linux from booting
<del_diablo> joaopinto: Where? I did not find it with some nifty googeling-.
<coz_> joaopinto,   ok I will reboot and try a few more things
<elumbella> yeha! works :)
<elumbella> thank you all for your help!
<del_diablo> joaopinto:  Can you please tell me where its located?
<joaopinto> del_diablo, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta#Download
<elumbella> well, actually, it doesn't really work
<elumbella> i can login as root now and i have full functionality
<elumbella> but when i start X as another user, it hangs
<del_diablo> joaopinto:  But there is no minimal install there? :?
<joaopinto> del_diablo, the minimal install feature is provided on the alternate cd
<del_diablo> joaopinto:  Not listed there either. Where is it?
<gsedej> filgy: Ntfsprogs are installed... It still says that fsck.ntfs are not istalled. Anyway, it ext4 partition to check... Can I do fsck manually while it's mounted
<joaopinto> del_diablo, the alternate cd is listed as soon you select a download location
<del_diablo> joaopinto: Its 700mb big, that can't in any form be correct?
<joaopinto> del_diablo, I said, the minimal option is available, I didn't said it's a minimal cd
<joaopinto> there is no official minimal cd afaik
<del_diablo> <.< Then please express yourself clearly next time somebody asks.
<hakaishi> Hi folks, I have a problem with updates and nvidia drivers. Is there somone I can talk to or may I write about it here?
<del_diablo> hakaishi: what is the exact problem?
<joaopinto> !anyone | hakaishi
<ubottu> hakaishi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<del_diablo> hakaishi: X not starting, computer freezes when attempting to start X, etc?
<hakaishi> yes
<del_diablo> hakaishi: which one of them?
<joaopinto> del_diablo, same applies to your question
<hakaishi> ah ^^ the PC won't boot and the display is all black
<del_diablo> joaopinto: "Minimal install" is a pretty clear question
<del_diablo> hakaishi: How did you configure it? Did you upgrade from 9.04 or?
<joaopinto> del_diablo, sure it is, it's an optional available on the alternate cd, install refers to how you install it, not about the media
<joaopinto> it defines a minimal set of packages, the base system
<hakaishi> I installed it from the dvd, but after some updates nothing works any more.
<hakaishi> as well if I install the NVidia drivers
<KyleS-home> I'm having problems booting 9.10 amd64
<KyleS-home> anyone else having the same or know of a fix?
<ibuclaw> KyleS-home, LiveCD or Physical installation?
<KyleS-home> CD
<hakaishi> Live DVD
<KyleS-home> All I get is a blinking cursor
<del_diablo> KyleS-home: Ati GPU?
<hakaishi> and I get nothing at all
<KyleS-home> Nvidia 280gtx
<KyleS-home> latest bios update as well
<del_diablo> Well, then we know we got a regression on Nvidea i guess :P
<ibuclaw> hakaishi, where did you get the DVD from?
<ibuclaw> del_diablo, there is a regression in mountall atm
<hakaishi> ah... a moment please
<KyleS-home> I can boot the 32 bit
<hakaishi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/beta/
<KyleS-home> But it takes a very long time to boot
<ibuclaw> very long time is generally expected on older hardware.
<KyleS-home> dell 630i :\
<KyleS-home> It's a new computer
<KyleS-home> quad core
<KyleS-home> 4gb ddr 800 ram
<ibuclaw> =)
<del_diablo> KyleS-home: Reading the CD takes ages anyway
<KyleS-home> 32 bit loads at least
<KyleS-home> but I don't really want to install a 32 bit OS on my computer
<hakaishi> I don't think it is the intallationmedia. Everything works fine after the installation, but after installing the updates...
<tonyyarusso> Anyone updated their system today?  Still running okay?
<tonyyarusso> hakaishi: Can you tell me more about what's happening for you?
<ibuclaw> tonyyarusso, I'm still good, but I haven't rebooted in...
<ibuclaw> 14 days,  2:13
<Kaj-Laptop> tonyyarusso,  seems fine here after updates...desktop seems ok as well
<hakaishi> well... If I only install the NVidia driver then, after the reboot my PC starts in textmode and stops there. The display blinks...
<tonyyarusso> Kaj-Laptop: after a reboot too?
<Kaj-Laptop> yes
<tonyyarusso> ok
<Kaj-Laptop> tonyyarusso, lemme qualify that , i haven't rebooted the laptop yet but the desktop is ok.
* tonyyarusso changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Beta Released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta | This channel is not a replacement for filing bugs | Warning: There appears to be an issue currently causing VirtualBox images to fail to reboot after installing update
<Kaj-Laptop> BRB ...reboot laptop
<ibuclaw> hakaishi, could you try rebooting into recovery, go into root shell, then type in:
<ibuclaw> ls /var/run/dbus
<ibuclaw> kaj++
 * ibuclaw reboots too
<hakaishi> okay, I'll try that
<joaopinto> tonyyarusso, are you sure it's virtuablx specific ?
<hakaishi> I'll come back in a view minutes
<tonyyarusso> joaopinto: No, but that's all I've confirmed.  If you can find a boot failure after recent updates in another situation let me know.
<joaopinto> tonyyarusso, please browse the channel log on the last hours :P
<minimec> tonyyarusso: seems like kms is activated by default for ati gpu's in the 2.6.31.13 kernel. options radeon modeset=0 changes nothing. I had some system freezes with kms activated.
<hendrixski> Hey, just installed Kubuntu Karmic and instead of a menu bar along the bottom I have black and white vertical lines
<hendrixski> sort of like a bar code
<joaopinto> I don't have a problem myself, I have seen some other reports about unbootable systems here
<tonyyarusso> joaopinto: Starting to.
<hendrixski> same thing for the tops of each window
<hendrixski> it's totally unusable, and I assume it has to do with the ATI Radeon Mobility Drivers?
<joaopinto> is there a #kubuntu+1 ?
<hendrixski> hhmm
<minimec> hendrixski: seems like kms is activated by default for ati gpu's in the 2.6.31.13 kernel. options radeon modeset=0 changes nothing. I had some system freezes with kms activated.
<elumbella> okay. i can start xserver only as root. if i try it as a regular user, it hangs
<hendrixski> joaopinto, nope
<hendrixski> minimec, so...I should de-activate kms?
<joaopinto> elumbella, have you tried to create a new user account to make sureit's not related to the user session, startup apps , config ?
<elumbella> joaopinto, i got it right now. i renamed the .gnome2-folder :)
<hendrixski> oh yeah, and I can't seem to find /etc/X11/xorg.conf  so I dunno what to tinker with
<joaopinto> hendrixski, there is no defauly xorg.conf, if you create one it will work
<minimec> hendrixski: You could try that, even if it didn't work for me. I would start an older kernel if you can by pressing left 'shift' at the beginning of the boot.
<elumbella> it works perfectly now, but thanks a lot!
<hendrixski> minimec, does a fresh install provide older kernels?
<minimec> hendrixski: There is no xorg.conf anymore. you can create one by stopping the X-server and doing Xorg --configure in a console.
<minimec> hendrixski: That saves a xorg.conf.new in your home directory.
<hendrixski> minimec, ah, that's usefull to know   (about no more xorg)
<hendrixski> hhmm, maybe I should just stick with regular old GNOME
<KyleS-home> word
<hendrixski> KDE has never worked out for me :-(
<KyleS-home> cause you're probably trying Kubuntu
<KyleS-home> If you like using KDE, it's best not to use Kubuntu honestly
<hendrixski> KyleS-home, yes, I am
<hendrixski> oh?
<hakaishi> okay, I'm back^^
<Kaj-Laptop> hendrixski, how hasn't KDE worked out ?
<KyleS-home> I'm not a fan of KDE anyway myself, but from the people I've talked to, there are much better distros for KDE
<hendrixski> Kaj-Laptop, well, Instead of a bar at the bottom, I have black-and-white vertical bars
<hendrixski> like a bar-code
<hakaishi> ls /var/run/dbus lists just pid, system_bus_socket.
<hendrixski> well, I'll just try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hendrixski> see if that helps
<vitorio> Need to downgrade to 9.04 from 9.10
<vitorio> is there a way?
<rsk> vitorio: nope
<KyleS-home> no
<Kaj-Laptop> hendrixski, that's plasma not kde, perhaps your kde version is not up to date
<vitorio> clean isntall only?
<rsk> yes
<hendrixski> Kaj Just installed it an hour ago
<vitorio> thx
<hendrixski> it's the Kubuntu Karmic Beta
<hendrixski> one would hope it's not out-of-date packages
<Kaj-Laptop> hendrixski, from a live cd or dist-upgrade?
<hendrixski> liveCD
 * hendrixski running apt-get upgrade
<vitorio> is there a Fix for Intel Graphics Driver issue with 9.10?
<Kaj-Laptop> hendrixski, have you updated your sources.list since
<Strogg_> there is an issue with intel driver ?
<Pici> You shouldnt need to touch your sources.list ever during an upgrade (unless you need to enable/disable PPAs)
<vitorio> Yes
<vitorio> its a known problem
<vitorio> is there a known solution?
<Strogg_> i have an intel on asus eee, didn't notice
<Kaj-Laptop> Pici, some ppl like to enable the canonical partners etc
<gsedej> hello! I have problems with fsck. It says dev/sda6 (Linux?!?) contains a file system with errors, check forced.... /dev/sda6: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY
<vitorio> I got bugs everywhere
<Pici> Kaj-Laptop: I was speicifcally warning about 'going through sources.list, changing jaunty to karmic' Thats what do-release-upgrade or update-manager is for.
<hakaishi> ahm... about my problem with the NVidia driver and (after a successfull installation) updates. I'm having a black display after a reboot
<hendrixski> well, I'll try rebooting  :-/
<Kaj-Laptop> Pici, yeah, that can break apps
<vitorio> 9.04 was perfect, now I got bugs all the time :-/
<Pici> vitorio: Have you reported any of your bugs?
<vitorio> yes
<Pici> yay!
<Kaj-Laptop> hakaishi, which nvidia card?
<hakaishi> GTS 8800
<vitorio> well thanks, I'm going back to 9.04
<Kaj-Laptop> hakaishi, can you get to a TTY , reboot hit the f1 key after grub
<hakaishi> (I guess I'll start my notebook -.-) okay, I'll come again in a view minutes
<CShadowRun> just downloaded the ubuntu karmic beta, tried to boot from it, got dumped into a busybox terminal
<CShadowRun> i also got a kernel panic when i typed exit o.O
<elumbellb> firefox does not start in karmic now. any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> question:  I have dual screens using the nvidia restricted driver, when I try to save my dual screen setup to X, via nvidia-settings, I get this error...  Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<minimec> IndyGunFreak: There is no xorg.conf anymore. you can create one by stopping the X-server and doing Xorg --configure in a console.
<Kaj-Laptop> elumbellb, alt+f2 firefox
<minimec> IndyGunFreak: That saves a xorg.conf.new in your home directory.
<elumbellb> Kaj-Laptop: doesn't work...
<ActionParsnip> why does route -n | grep default give no output, when route | grep default does??
<IndyGunFreak> minimec, ok, so.. how do i set my machine up to be dual screens upon boot..
<IndyGunFreak> instead of having to run nvidia-settings everytime i get started.
<Kaj-Laptop> elumbellb, try reinstalling
<elumbellb> also, tab-nick-completion in xchat doesn't work anymore
<elumbellb> Kaj-Laptop: already did
<IndyGunFreak> elumbellb, sure it does
<gsedej> Hi! When it opens desktop it starts openin nautilus in windows tray (no actual window is open) an CPU is fully loaded. In output it says: Nautilus[...] segfault at b7... ip 00e... sp ... error 6 in libgvfsdbus.so[...]
<elumbellb> but without --purge
<void^_> ActionParsnip: because there's no "default" in the output of route -n
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Because you told it to replace names with numbers.
<minimec> IndyGunFreak: 1. create a xorg.conf, 2. copy that one to /etc/X11 3. Configure the card with the nvidia settings tool
<gsedej> there is problem in libgvfsdbus.so, right?
<ActionParsnip> void^_: there is, its your dfault gateway address
<IndyGunFreak> minimec, oh oh, gotcha..
<IndyGunFreak> guess i misunderstood.
<minimec> IndyGunFreak: ;)
<elumbellb> IndyGunFreak: no, the focus goes to the nicklist when i press tab
<void^_> ActionParsnip: what Pici said
<IndyGunFreak> elumbellb, works fine for me.
<IndyGunFreak> minimec, now, stupid question, how do i stop x?
<elumbellb> nice for you ;)
<ActionParsnip> Pici: damn, how do you cancel the name resolution in route please
<Kaj-Laptop> elumbellb, did you try sudo irefox in the terminal
<Kaj-Laptop> firefox
<ActionParsnip> just making a cute command: route | grep default | grep -Eo '[0-9\.]+' | head -n 1
<IndyGunFreak> how do i stop the x-server?
<ActionParsnip> shows your default gateway address
<elumbellb> Kaj-Laptop: works with sudo
<minimec> IndyGunFreak: <ctrl><alt>F1 switches you to an console. There you can login and type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then create the xorg.conf, then 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<minimec> IndyGunFreak: <alt>F7 switches you back to X if you need that...
<elumbellb> no ideas about the tab-completion in xchat?
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<void^_> ActionParsnip: you did, with -n. just grep for ^0.0.0.0
<IndyGunFreak> is xorg --configure  the command i need to run to create a new xorg?
<IndyGunFreak> i thougth it was a longer line than that
<minimec> IndyGunFreak: sudo Xorg -- configure or sudo Xorg -configure One of these two.
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<minimec> IndyGunFreak: Xorg(!)
<ActionParsnip> void^_: i just want the IP on its own, not the whole line
<freinhard> recent (yesterday?) 2.6.31-13 update broke my system, looks like the systemmap got currupted, coudn't find /'s UUID
<tormod> ActionParsnip, you want your default gateway?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: route -n | awk '{if ($1 == "0.0.0.0") print $2}'
<Kaj-Laptop> IndyGunFreak, sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ibuclaw> well ... gnome-shell is broken =)
<ActionParsnip> tormod: just making some tools for fun
<ibuclaw> that is all I have after a reboot
<ibuclaw> tonyyarusso, ^^
<tormod> ActionParsnip, if your answer is yes: netstat -nr | awk '/^0.0.0.0/{ print $2 }'
<ActionParsnip> thanks guys, works a treat
<eross> if I was to install a fresh beta, would i need to reinstall the release as fresh?
<eross> when it becomes release..
<tormod> eross, no
<ActionParsnip> eross: you will be using the same repos so will upgrade seamlessly into the rc
<eross> cool
<freinhard> got a ext3 partition with errors, cli states "check forced" on boot. (k)ubuntu<=jaunty showed some progressbar on vt1 but that's gone in karmic?
<Kaj-Laptop> eross,  if you use the manual partitoning option on your /  partition.  That's how I rescued my install from disaster. You may need to reinstall some apps  but their config files will have remained intact so your settings will be retained.'
<Kaj-Laptop> eross, using the live cd
<DanaG> This packagee provides a channel driver that allows using some bluetooh devices some as FXOs and some as FXS.
<DanaG> A better description is to be written.
<eross> ok
<DanaG> nice description.
<CShadowRun> does the current daily work?
<DanaG> !info asterisk-mobile
<ubottu> Package asterisk-mobile does not exist in karmic
<Kaj-Laptop> CShadowRun, so far so good , but that depends on your HW etc
<CShadowRun> cool
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop: , F1 after grub won't do
<CShadowRun> i just downloaded the beta but it wouldn't start so
<CShadowRun> trying the daily :)
<FFForever> Why are im notifications an inch away from my top task bar
<tgpraveen1> FFForever: so that volume/brightness control
<tgpraveen1> notifications take that inch space
<tgpraveen1> try it
<topyli> hrm. when i get an IM message and bring it up from the indicator applet's dropdown menu, the empathy chat window pops up just as advertised. however, it does not grab focus
<FFForever> tgpraveen1, i see but if the volume/brightness controls are not visible are the present time move the im notifications up
<tgpraveen1> FFForever: consistency my friend
<tgpraveen1> ;-)
<FFForever> i use pidgin empathy crashed a few times and pissed me off
<topyli> so if i try and close the window with a keyboard shortcut, i inadvertantly close the window *behind* it. anyone else notice this?
<topyli> might be a compiz bug as well
<tgpraveen1> FFForever: did apport tell to send crash report
<tgpraveen1> ?
<Kaj-Laptop> hakaishi, you left too quickly ,if you were able to get a TTY prompt then; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<FFForever> tgpraveen1, well can i override the default settings and just make it always go as high up as possible
<FFForever> Kaj-Laptop, yeah but i don't send reports....
<FFForever> i didn't see a way to see what was in the report... so i told it not to send
<topyli> FFForever, no, it's designed that way. file a wishlist but if you don't like it. in fact i'm sure there already is one, you can just mark it as affecting you too :)
<eross> what's up with this quickly, I went through the wiki and it's some sort of RAD for ubuntu?
<Kaj-Laptop> FFForever, ???
<daniftodi> hello
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop: well, it is already installed...
<daniftodi> i have ubuntu 9.10 and grub 1.93 beta3, windows xp don't booting,how make windows boot ?
<JackD> The following packages have been kept back:
<JackD> why are packages held back ?
<sebsebseb> hi
<JoshuaL> JackD, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<daniftodi> please help me
<JackD> ok
<sebsebseb> daniftodi: With what? I just joined here
<ActionParsnip> JackD: they are kept back because they ar emade but the deps are not satisfiable yet
<daniftodi> i have ubuntu 9.10 and grub 1.93 beta3, windows xp don't booting,how make windows boot ?
<ActionParsnip> JackD: when the deps are all made and ready they will all come down
<JackD> oke thanks :)
<Kaj-Laptop> hakaishi, so what's happening now ?
<daniftodi> sebsebseb can you help me?
<marko-_-> hello the new EQ or how should i call it (the sound thingy in the right corner) doesn't have the EQ that 9.04 had, i have to do it manualy in the terminal with "alsamixer"
<marko-_-> i want to get the gui, how?
<gsedej> Kaj-Laptop:  I am having troubles with fscks :D
<gsedej> marko-_-:  ooj, lej ga :P
<sebsebseb> daniftodi: maybe, but  it's not called menu.lst anymore  config something or whatever instead
<marko-_-> gsedej, :)
<marko-_-> does anyone know?
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> How can I change the microphone input in Karmic?
<daniftodi_> /boot/grub/grub.cfg  = menu.lst from grub 1
<hakaishi> the PC boots in textmode and escapes telling me to login, but the display keeps blinking and the keyboard is delayed... I can't enter my password...
<daniftodi_> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<daniftodi_> menuentry "Microsoft Windows XP Professional (on /dev/sda1)" {
<daniftodi_> 	insmod ntfs
<daniftodi_> 	set root=(hd0,1)
<daniftodi_> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 8280911e809119ad
<daniftodi_> 	drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}
<daniftodi_> 	chainloader +1
<daniftodi_> }
<daniftodi_> ### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<ActionParsnip> daniftodi_: use pastebin
<RainCT> As in when the wrong one is selected so the microphone doesn't work.. Previously this could be done by right-click -> Preferences in the volume control applet but the new PulseAudio one does't have any options
<gnubie> daniftodi_;  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 you might find an answer here.
<Kaj-Laptop> !flood | daniftodi_
<ubottu> daniftodi_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<tgpraveen1> RainCT: isn't it supposed to be in volume-control
<tgpraveen1> there is a tab or something for input devices
<RainCT> tgpraveen1: not in Karmic
<Kaj-Laptop> hakaishi, do you have a live cd
<tgpraveen1> if not just install pavucontrol
<hakaishi> a usb-stick with the LiveDVD on it
<RainCT> OK. Now that's a problem though, given that most laptops I've seen have the wrong input configured by default :/
<RainCT> uhm can't find any option in pavucontrol either
<FFForever> what is the name of the extra theme package?
<sebsebseb> If  a 9.04 Ext4 install gets updated to Karmic,  get the latest Grub and all that?
<daniftodi_> i have a problem witch notification windows, it appear centre of desktop
<elumbella> firefox does not start again
<elumbella> even with sudo
<IndyGunFreak> well that didn't work
<Kaj-Laptop> IndyGunFreak, what didn't work ?
<elumbella> well, firefox works with sudo out of a console. but this is the only way
<IndyGunFreak> trying to get dual screens to load on boot up.
<Kaj-Laptop> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<Kaj-Laptop> !dualheads
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualheads
<minimec> IndyGunFreak: what exactly didn't work?
<Kaj-Laptop> !screens
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screens
<IndyGunFreak> minimec, well, for 1, there is a xorg.conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IndyGunFreak> i may have to try and figure out how to edit it manually
<ActionParsnip> elumbella: can you pastebin the output of: ls -la ~/.mozilla
<IndyGunFreak> when id di what you said, it just took me to a blck screen, and that was it.
<joaopinto> RainCT, I am able to select the input device (micro) from the regular mixer applet
<IndyGunFreak> fortunately i didn't delete the old one, and i just had to restore it.
<IndyGunFreak> but i had to do that from a live CD, because not even recovery would boot.
<ActionParsnip> elumbella: you can even run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; ls -la ~/.mozilla | pastebinit
<minimec> IndyGunFreak: So the restricted driver created one. On my system there was no xorg.conf.
<IndyGunFreak> minimec, that must be the case.
<ActionParsnip> elumbella: the last output will be a url, paste that here
<guitar-maniac> ye im here :D
<tgpraveen1> RainCT: is this not present in karmic?
<tgpraveen1> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/File:Screenshot-Sound_Preferences-1.png
<elumbella> ActionParsnip: no url in there
<minimec> IndyGunFreak: I can give you a dual screen setup for a geforce 7600 with xinaerama activated. I am using it right now, but it jaunty.
<elumbella> but wait, it wasn't owned by me
<gsedej> hello! dmesg gives: [ 2266.672669] nautilus[14472]: segfault at b7614fec ip 00c69740 sp b7614ff0 error 6 in libgvfsdbus.so[c4d000+24000]
<gsedej>  What shall I do?
<IndyGunFreak> minimec, hmm,
<ActionParsnip> elumbella: ok then run: ls -la ~/.mozilla/ > ~/fire.txt; pastebinit ~/fire.txt; rm ~/fire.txt
<IndyGunFreak> minimec, yeah, let me see t if you dn't mind.
<RainCT> tgpraveen1: yes
<tgpraveen1> then change you are mic selection  from there
<minimec> IndyGunFreak: Oh. sorry. TwinVIew activated ;)
<RainCT> but there is only one device "Audio intern Analog Stereo"
<IndyGunFreak> minimec, thats what confued me..lol, thats fine, i use twinview, no big deal
<tgpraveen1> btw anybody experience this to be working "Maeby is playing loud music on her headphones at night. When she tries to grab a banana, the headphone jack gets unplugged. The music automatically pauses so as to avoid making a lot of noise through the normal speakers. (Note that a similar problem could happen with USB headphones, or a Bluetooth headset running out of battery). "
<IndyGunFreak> minimec, if you don't mind sharing it.. i'd appreciate it.
<ActionParsnip> tgpraveen1: what if you removed them on purpose?
<RainCT> ActionParsnip: you click on play
<ActionParsnip> RainCT: nice
<minimec> imachine: No problem. nvidia-settings tool created it...
<minimec> IndyGunFreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/291849/
<tgpraveen1> ActionParsnip: exactly that is what my fear is too. so am asking if this is actually how it's working
<ActionParsnip> elumbella: you copy and paste to terminal, thats why i'm giving th entire command
<IndyGunFreak> minimec, damn, whyis all that stuff in ther?
<tgpraveen1> actually I have a ipod and it has this behaviour and it irritates me sometimes and sometimes it's good
<kulight> any 1 know what's going on today with those invitations "pozican wants to send you irc.hackerthreads.org#hackerthreads"
<harisund> Can I try wubi with 9.10?
<IndyGunFreak> i know what i'm gonna do.. thanks all.
<ActionParsnip> tgpraveen1: not sure, i dont use headphones, i use my creative speakers
<minimec> well... lot's of keyboard, mouse, devices .... ;)
<tgpraveen1> the basic idea is if song is PLAYInG then you wouldn't remove it on purpose but there are usecases I guess
<elumbella> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/291850/
<Kaj-Laptop> harisund, wubi won't have karmic available , but install jaunty and dist-upgrade with upgrade manager from there.
<ActionParsnip> elumbella: can you see the issue?
<elumbella> Action-Parsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> elumbella: you have screwed your ownerships of the firefox folder so it is only readable as roout
<elumbella> ah right
<ActionParsnip> elumbella: drwx------  3 root   root 4096 2009-10-07 12:29 firefox  isnt good
<elumbella> yeah, saw that.
<ActionParsnip> elumbella: been running gui apps with sudo, like nautilus? sudo nautilus look familiar?
<Kaj-Laptop> ActionParsnip, will , rc.d-update work ?
<ActionParsnip> Kaj-Laptop: what for?
<elumbella> ActionParsnip yes
<Kaj-Laptop> runlevels
<elumbella> but works now, thanks
<wamty> having trouble with vnc-viewing my ubuntu desktop, when I single click it almost always translates it into a double click, makes it impossible for me to do anything, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> elumbella: ok this is exacly what you NEVER do. gksudo is for running gui apps with admin rights
<ActionParsnip> elumbella: sudo is ONLY for cli commands like mv, cp, apt-get etc
<harisund> Kaj-Laptop, good idea I can do that thanks !
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop: So what shall I do about that blinking display-problem?
<ActionParsnip> elumbella: gksudo nautilus is correct, sudo nautilus will screw ownerships like you have now
<Kaj-Laptop> hakaishi, do you have a live cd ?
<hakaishi> a live usb-stick
<Kaj-Laptop> hak
<elumbella> ActionParsnip: i just changed the ownership of all the folders in my home-directory to me, but accidentally, they must have been changes
<ActionParsnip> elumbella: now to fix this mess: cd /home; sudo chown -R robert:robert ./robert
<elumbella> *changed
<elumbella> ActionParsnip: did it already, thanks
<ActionParsnip> elumbella: well then your mozilla profile would be owned by the user robert
<ActionParsnip> elumbella: and not root
<ActionParsnip> elumbella: copy and pste my command and it will set your ight
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop:  a live usb-stick
<ActionParsnip> s/ight/right
<wamty> having trouble with vnc-viewing my ubuntu desktop, when I single click it almost always translates it into a double click, makes it impossible for me to do anything, any ideas?
<Kaj-Laptop> hakaishi, ok,  a clean install of the live cd is prolly in order and you can save your data  if you use the manual partitoning option on your /  partition.  That's how I rescued my install from disaster. You may need to reinstall some apps  but their config files will have remained intact so your settings will be retained.'
<ransom> I having trouble booting Karmic beta from a USB drive.  I've used usb-imagewriter and unetbootin and get the same error: when it comes time for GDM to load all i get is a blank screen and a mouse cursor.
<ActionParsnip> elumbella: all better now?
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop:  ah... even if I reinstall everything, without the nvidia driver I can't watch any flashplayer livestreams... (I already saved all my data)
<harisund> Does this Empathy thing have a pidgin-facebookchat equivalent plugin?
<ActionParsnip> wamty: what activities do you do one you VNC?
<ActionParsnip> once
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop: If I install the lates updates I get a black display. If I install only the nvidia driver I get a blinking display... With Jaunty everything was just fine...
<Kaj-Laptop> !medibuntu | hakaishi
<ubottu> hakaishi: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: boot to root recovery console, switch your driver to vesa in xorg.conf and reboot
<hakaishi> what has that to do with medibuntu? - I didn't install anything from there
<yoritomo> hello everybody, i think it has a bug on karmic
<Kaj-Laptop> hakaishi,  you mentioned flash streams
<hakaishi> kk -.-
<yoritomo> no have /dev/snd/midic0d0
<yoritomo> then can't connect my usb music keyboard to lmms
<yoritomo> anyone knows about it ?
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: have the device connected and run: lsusb   one line will identify the device, you can now websearch for the 8 character ID string
<minimec> yoritomo: Did you install any midi software like timidity or so?
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop: yes, but I don't need to install anything to watch them (with exeption of nvidia drivers and flashplayer for firefox)
<wamty> having trouble with vnc-viewing my ubuntu desktop, when I single click it almost always translates it into a double click, makes it impossible for me to do anything, any ideas?
<yoritomo> that should be the midi device of my sndcard
<ActionParsnip> wamty: what activities do you do on your desktop when you are connected via VNC?
<phnom> I've just updated to Karmic beta from Jaunty, but it seems I'm missing some system icons in the menu, any solutions?
<yoritomo> minimec no yet installed timidity, should i ?
<ransom> I having trouble booting Karmic beta from a USB drive.  I've used usb-imagewriter and unetbootin and get the same error: when it comes time for GDM to load all i get is a blank screen and a mouse cursor.
<Kaj-Laptop> hakaishi, in the terminal if possible, lspci | grep VGA
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop: what shall I do? " [CTCP] Received Version request from Kaj-Laptop."
<ActionParsnip> ransom: did you MD5 test the ISO you transferred to the USB?
<TDJACR> How do you change the GDM theme?
<minimec> !midi| yoritomo
<ubottu> yoritomo: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<ActionParsnip> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<TDJACR> It seems to have hcanged
<TDJACR> changed*
<wamty> ActionParsnip: atm what's open is, term, vnc viewer (yes vncing through a vnc... weird I know) , firefox, another term, putty, a couple of thurans
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip the webside said the driver of soundcard should install that dev
<TDJACR>  Did anyione get the MacBook Pro 5,3 driver working yet (sound)
<ActionParsnip> wamty: VNC is not secured you know, so wan vnc is particularly foolish. You can do ALL that via X forwarding
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop: 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)
<yoritomo> now i plug my keyboard and i see midic1d0 but lmms is not well documented about it
<wamty>  any chance me having a vnc viewer inside the vnc-ed machine being a culprit?
<yoritomo> how to use this entry on lmms ?
<wamty> its connecting to a machine in it's lan that is specifically set to not go live on the outside world
<ActionParsnip> wamty: makes sense, many liks complicates stuff
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, X is far more slow than VNC, and you can use VNC safely via SSH tunneling
<wamty> joaopinto: so what do you suggest please?
<cc77> Hi, I need internet content filtering, what are the best tools?
<wamty> joaopinto: it seems like it interprets the mouseclick up event asa mouseclick down
<ActionParsnip> wamty: the other system may be at fault or a combination, is there no way to vnc directly?
<virtuald> why is my sound always muted when i log in?
<Kaj-Laptop> hakaishi, have you updated in the terminal /tty since you got this problem
<ActionParsnip> virtuald: mine does that
<cc77> I personally like opendns like stil, where I can just click op topics allowed or not allowed. But I need to to filter on different workgroups. Opendns only allows filtering on external ip.
 * cc77 correction: I personally like opendns like style, where I can just click op topics allowed or not allowed. But I need to to filter on different workgroups on same ext ip. Opendns only allows filtering on external ip.
<virtuald> o.o
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop: right now I didn't update anything ... Besides: after changing driver "nvidia" to "vesa" there is this problem: error: invalid enviroment block
<ActionParsnip> virtuald: i'm gonna try this: http://www.henriska.com/blog/?p=524
<wamty> joaopinto ?
<joaopinto> walmis, no idea, never had such a problem with vnc
<wamty> any link or so?
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop: I can't boot anymore
<minimec> ActionParsnip: virtuald: I will try that too ;)
<virtuald> ok loadinghmm
<virtuald> hmm
<ActionParsnip> virtuald: minimec: no such line
<minimec> ActionParsnip: virtuald: looks like replacing '1' with '0' should do too.
<virtuald> i don't get why or what thery're trying to mute and zero
<virtuald> looks like everything to me
<ActionParsnip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/352732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352732 in pulseaudio "[jaunty] Sound muted after boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elumbella> another question: my sound doesn't work. it worked before the update to karmic. now, i have no sound, whatever i do and no applet in the panel
<Kaj-Laptop> hakaishi, I think you should try a new install using the method I described earlier
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop:  okay, what shall I do after the new installation?
<Kaj-Laptop> hakaishi, make sure you get the latest daily from ubuntu
<minimec> ActionParsnip: virtuald: I have that line. I will set it to '0'. You get the results, the next time I login...
<Kaj-Laptop> the nvidia kernel module driver is fixed on the latest versions
<virtuald> ok
<evilaim> Ok, anyway I can down grade my Grub
<evilaim> this new grub is crippling my system
<joaopinto> evilaim, define "crippling"
<Kaj-Laptop> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<evilaim> Well, it's not updating and I now I have 3 kernels for some reason
<Kaj-Laptop> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<evilaim> and I've told it to autoboot, it won't
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop: I couldn't even start the latest liveCD the window was black as well...
<joaopinto> evilaim, if it lists 3 kernerls, you have those installed, I have them also
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop: ah... not window, display
<Kaj-Laptop> hakaishi, check your graphics card , that shouldn't be happening
<evilaim> Well, I don't want .11, .12 and .13
<evilaim> I just want .13
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> and I don't want to have to pick which kernel I'm using
<evilaim> speedy boot up please!
<evilaim> ugh, *goes and reads up on configuring grub*
<evilaim> I knew I shoulda gone with lilo
<elumbella> when i start xchat it says something about the keyboard-shurtcuts could not be loaded
<elumbella> what is that?
<Kaj-Laptop> evilaim, you can find the linux images in your pakage manager, remove them there , it's the safest way
<evilaim> ya?
<Kaj-Laptop> yesa
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop: but I can use the older version from 01.10.09, everything works there (until I make updates after the installation)
<evilaim> can someone please confirm what kaj said (no offense kaj, but 2 is better then 1;))
<ActionParsnip> virtuald: got it :D
<evilaim> kaj, I can't seem to see them in the package manager
<Kaj-Laptop> hakaishi, do whatever you think you need to do ... it's your decision
<virtuald> actionparsnip: you found a fix?
<Kaj-Laptop> evilaim, linux image
<ActionParsnip> virtuald: aye
<evilaim> Not there
<virtuald> care to share?
<virtuald> :)
<ActionParsnip> virtuald: gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<oly> hi, can anyone tell me if mdadm is on the livecd ? or do you still need the alternative cd to setup raid ?
<virtuald> already have that loaded
<Kaj-Laptop> evilaim, got synaptic?
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop: I cant get the latest version to start the desktop, so what can I do?
<harisund> Ok how do I find out if this is a known bug? I am trying to do gconftool -s /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop --type bool "false" and a million File Manager nautilus windows open up .. and keep opening up. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> virtuald: line 378
<ActionParsnip> virtuald: mute_and_zero_levels "$TARGET_CARD" || EXITSTATUS=1
<evilaim> ?
<ActionParsnip> virtuald: comment it out with a # at the start of the line
<evilaim> yea
<TDJACR> Any fixes for sound, backlight, camera on MacBook Pro 5,3
<virtuald> that's line 379 for me
<Kaj-Laptop> !synaptic | evilaim
<ubottu> evilaim: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<evilaim> let me look:)
<evilaim> I know I have it;)
<ActionParsnip> virtuald: fine, edit it out, save file reboot, rejoice
<virtuald>  will try
<TDJACR> !mbp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mbp
<TDJACR> !MBP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MBP
<mewshi> Hey
<mewshi> I'm having some... trouble... with the new netbook interface
<harisund> Does anyone have any familiarity with Grub-2 used in karmic? I want to remove the splash screen and have an old-school Linux login process where I see every service being started etc etc with scrolling text. I used to remove splash and quiet in /boot/grub/menu.lst but that file no longer exists
<mewshi> can anyone help me fix the netbook interface glitch I'm having?
<ubox> mewshi, what is the problem?
<evilaim> kaj, so, I can remove anything that has "2.6.31.12.*" and "2.6.31.11.*"?
<mewshi> Here, I'll put the photo up for you.  Where do you prefer I post it?
<ActionParsnip> harisund: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> harisund: change splash to nosplash
<ActionParsnip> harisund: save the file, close gedit, then run: sudo update-grub
<harisund> ActionParsnip, cool thanks man
<Kaj-Laptop> evilaim, i would leave 12 , dumpmthe rest except for the rt patches that may be listed as well
<harisund> ActionParsnip, man I hate complete rewrites .. either that or I am just resistant to change. has anybody tried using gconf-editor to change nautilus properties?
<mewshi> Where should I post the picture of my issue?
<Kaj-Laptop> leave 12 and 13 alone , evilaim
<evilaim> Can't I just edit grub to say auto boot 13?
<virtuald> harisund: /etc/default/grub
<evilaim> I don't really NEED the space or anything
<evilaim> and I don't wanna cripple this system since it's ballin' atm
<harisund> Does anyone know if Empathy supports Facebook?
<ActionParsnip> harisund: i find it a lot OTT considering I single booty
<ActionParsnip> harisund: http://philliptweedie.wordpress.com/2009/05/18/facebook-chat-with-empathy-in-ubuntu/
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop: It seems there is no help for me -.-   I thoght it could've to do with this libc6 bug
<Kaj-Laptop> yes evilaim you set your timeout to "0" in /etc/default/grub
<Kaj-Laptop> hakaishi, ok try to reinstall jaunty if karmic won't work for your setup
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop: guess I'll do that -.-
<Kaj-Laptop> dinnertime here ..it's thanksgiving in Canada ...BBL
<hakaishi> Kaj-Laptop: bye bye
<xmnt> anyone else see this offer from the linux foundation?  https://www.linuxfoundation.org/about/join/individual/join
<mewshi> so... no one wants to see the picture of my issue?
<mewshi> can anyone help me with this, please?
<elumbella> mewshi, what is your problem?
<mewshi> I'm having a weird issue with the netbook interface
<elumbella> what interface?
<mewshi> the main interface in the netbook remix?
<Jaymac> i've lost all of my sound. :( went to the sound menu to try and figure out how to get my mic working, and suddenly all of my sound is zapped.. even changing everything back to exactly the same way it was doesn't work
<Jaymac> listening to music or watching youtube videos the timer progresses at about 3x the normal rate but i don't hear anything
<mewshi> O.o
<mewshi> Jaymac, have you tried rebooting it?
<mewshi> That would be my first thing
<elumbella> mewshi, ah well. i'm sorry, i have no knowlegde about that...
<Jaymac> mewshi, yes of course
<Jaymac> the weird thing is i still get the sound at the login screen
<mewshi> Well... hm... is your volume on?  Sorry, these are things I've actually done before
<elumbella> Jaymac, i had no sound too. for me, it was my missing ownership of the hidden folders in my home directory
<darthanubis> jdobrien, I miss Orlando;)
<Jaymac> elumbella, is the folder name obvious? will take a look
<elumbella> Jaymac, it was
<elumbella> Jaymac, i don't know exactly, i changed ownership of all folder at once
<Jaymac> looks like i own them all
<elumbella> Jaymac, well, this is, where my experience ends :/ i'm sorry
<Jaymac> elumbella, no worries
<mewshi> ok, how do I file an *actual* bug report?
<mewshi> Like, "this is what's wrong, here's a picture of it" bug reports
<thiebaude> !launchpad
<mac_v> mewshi: $ubuntu-bug <package-name>
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<mac_v> !bugs | mewshi
<ubottu> mewshi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<TheEvilOne> hey has anyone here installed the beta to find out that there wireless card no longer works
<Jaymac> ok i just logged in to a different user on the same machine and the sound works fine.. i guess i can just copy my sound prefs across or something
<Jaymac> if i can find htem
<elumbella> Jaymac: you can also try to rename the ~/.pulse or ~/.gnome2 folders and log back on
<evilaim> Ok, can someone help me a lil, I don't ask much :)
<elumbella> they will be generated automatically with default settings
<evilaim> I want my grub to auto boot kernel *.13
<evilaim> I don't want it to ask...
<mac_v> elumbella: the gnome2 ! 0.o a lot will be lost ;)
<evilaim> Any idears?
<evilaim> I really just want a damn quick boot time, no questions
<elumbella> evilaim: which grub are you using?
<evilaim> the new one
<evilaim> think grub 2 beta 3?
<mac_v> Jaymac: just the ~/.pulse and the .pulse-cookie
<mac_v> !grub2 | evilaim
<ubottu> evilaim: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<elumbella> evilaim: sorry, i still have the old one. i knew it for that, but i think it wont help you
<minimec> evilaim: is there a second OS on the harddisk?
<evilaim> no
<mewshi> there, I filed a bug about it.  Hopefully someone will get around to fixing it.
<evilaim> just different kernel images
<Jaymac> fixed it, sweet
<minimec> evilaim: I see you got grub and not grub2...
<Jaymac> didn't have to delete any folder
<Jaymac> ty for suggestions thought elumbella
<elumbella> you're welcome Jaymac
<evilaim> ?
<evilaim> This is a fresh install
<evilaim> So I'm assuming it's grub 2
<mac_v> evilaim: grub2 is the default in karmic... pls refer to the wiki for all the options
<minimec> evilaim: open /boot/grub/menu.lst and set +# to timout, and -# to hiddenmenu.
<evilaim> it's blank
<joaopinto> minimec, there is /boot/grub/menu.lst on grub2
<elumbella> minimec: he got the new grub
<elumbella> so its somewhere around /etc/grub or something
<minimec> evilaim: So it's probably /etc/grub something ...
<evilaim> let me check
<evilaim> nope
<joaopinto> evilaim, read the wiki page
<evilaim> ugh
<evilaim> yes, sir.
<evilaim> sheebus
<ubuntu_> hello!
<ubuntu_> I've upgraded from kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 a few minutes ago and tried to reboot. Everything seemed normal, the normal kubuntu-loading-screen appeared. The Loading time was much shorter, but that seems to be normal too (I read an article about kde wants to shorten the startup time up to 10 seconds). After the loading screen nothing happens. The screen turns black. The computer doesn't restart or shutdown, it looks like everythign is normal exce
<ubuntu_>  screen is black.
<joaopinto> minimec, same to you :)
<ubuntu_> I don't have the slightest idea where to start now, because everything in the upgrade could have broken my system... :S
<elumbella> evilaim: it's /etc/default/grub
<ubuntu_> I'm currently running kubuntu from the kubuntu live cd...Can anyone help me please?
<evilaim> tx
<kklimonda> huh, I've installed only ubuntu-standard and got openoffice..
<joaopinto> ubuntu_, nvidia ?
<ubuntu_> yes
<evilaim> ok
<evilaim> So, I want timeout to be 0
<evilaim> ?
<kklimonda> can't even check LP for bugs like this..
<thiebaude> ubuntu_, system-administration-hardware drivers
<thiebaude> ubuntu_, my bad your using kubuntu
<joaopinto> ubuntu_, I have seen nvidia complaining about unbootable systesm today
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> any suggestions what to do now?
<thiebaude> ubuntu_, which nvidia card?
<ubuntu_> 9600 GT
<elumbella> evilaim: in the old grub, you could set the highlighted entry somewhere, look for sth like that
<Ian_Corne> shouldn't he just check his logs first?
<ubuntu_> don't tell me nvidia isn't working with ubuntu/linux anymore, i bought an nvidia card to avoid that old ATI stuff :S
<elumbella> evilaim: or simly change the order
<thiebaude> ubuntu_, nvidia works prefect for me
<Ian_Corne> the old ati stuff is the new nvidia stuff!
<Ian_Corne> jk, it works fine with me too
<thiebaude> 8400 gs 512mb ram
<Ian_Corne> both ati and nvidia
<elumbella> ubuntu_: nividia works fine here too...
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> maybe it's not my graphic card causing the error
<ubuntu_> maybe it isn't even an error
<ubuntu_> i can
<joaopinto> thiebaude, and are you using the open source driver ?
<elumbella> ubuntu_: do you remember which version of the driver you installed?
<thiebaude> joaopinto, no
<ubuntu_> i can't tell what it is because i doesn't see anything :D
<joaopinto> thiebaude, he is
<thiebaude> 185 drivers that ubuntu searched for
<elumbella> ubuntu_: can you switch to the other consoles?
<ubuntu_> no i installed the proprietary one that was offered to me by kubuntu
<ubuntu_> no
<evilaim> ummm
<joaopinto> ubottu, oh you did
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh you did
<evilaim> brb
<evilaim> gunna test
<ubuntu_> I tested this first, Alt+F1 doesn't work.
<elumbella> ubuntu_: try ctrl+alt+f1
<ubuntu_> ok I will
<ubuntu_> is there anything else i should check? It's better i know this now instead of rebooting for another 5 minutes ;)
<joaopinto> ctrl-altf-f1 is broken for me with the usplash updates
<elumbella> ubuntu_: do you have the new grub?
<ubuntu_> i think so because the normal kubuntu loading screen was shown
<Ian_Corne> ubuntu_: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubuntu_> and how?
<Ian_Corne> mount your disks
<Ian_Corne> in the livecd
<ubuntu_> aah right thanks
<jbuncher> is anyone else running into wpa enterprise issues on karmic?  network-manager doesn't remember the password after a reboot, so I have to put in all of the info again.
<Ian_Corne> jbuncher: how to know if you're dealing with wpa enterprise?
<elumbella> ubuntu_: you can try to remove the "splash" indicator from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<evilaim> Ummm, boot is WAY slower
<evilaim> Meh, I guess I'll wait till the 29th
<jbuncher> Ian_Corne, umm......you just select it?  It's different than wpa personal or wpa-psk, most home routers don't have it.  I need to use it on campus.
<Ian_Corne> ok
<Ian_Corne> we don't use a wpa system on campus
<coz_> evilaim,  no only problem with waiting is that you may come across a bug that wont be fixed if you dont report it
<Ian_Corne> just a login screen in a browser before you can do anything
<evilaim> Well, I don't know man.  This just seems like a grub issue
<evilaim> it's very very slow
<evilaim> hmm
<evilaim> I wonder if I have grub logs
<coz_> evilaim,  yeah my  install wont boot at all with the new grub  :)
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> where are system logs again?
<evilaim> I thought /etc/log
<evilaim> nm
<evilaim> /var/log
<evilaim> haha
<Ian_Corne> yeh
<Ian_Corne> :p
<evilaim> blonde moment
<evilaim> Grub doesn't log?
<elumbella> evilaim: try dmesg
<evilaim> kk
<joaopinto> there are no filesystems mounted when grub runs, there is nothing to log
<ubuntu_> here's my xorg log: http://pastebin.com/m2da6f8be
<Ian_Corne> #
<Ian_Corne> (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your
<rob0> ubuntu-9.10-beta-netbook-remix-i386.iso ... this is ISO9660 for a CD? (Kind of odd, since few netbooks come with CD drives.)
<Ian_Corne> that's not good :p
<Ian_Corne> #
<Ian_Corne> (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.
<Ian_Corne> go check that log
<ubuntu_> where do i find it?
<Ian_Corne> syslog i think
<Ian_Corne> sec
<evilaim> hmm
<rob0> evilaim, grub cannot log anything, since it runs before the OS is running, no syslogd, et c.
<ubuntu_> or i would set the standard display driver as default in my x11 conf and then reinstall the nvidia driver for the new kubuntu 9.10 release.
<Ian_Corne> yes syslog
<ubuntu_> as i remember right, during the upgrade the nvidia driver was uninstalled for any reason
<Ian_Corne> i'd try to disable the priopitairy one
<ubuntu_> maybe i don't see anything because the driver doesn't exist anymore
<evilaim> So, is it ok if I downgrade back to grub 1?
<evilaim> or is that asking for shit?
<ubuntu_> vesa is the default display driver, right?
<Ian_Corne> ubuntu_: chroot into your system and use jockey-gtk
<Ian_Corne> to disable the driver
<thiebaude> evilaim, me last week trying to upgrade to grub2 broke my system
<elumbella> evilaim: i won't recommend it. it's a very complicated thing, you might end worse
<evilaim> ugh
<thiebaude> i'll order the 9.10 cd when its available
<Ian_Corne> is the shop fixed yet?
<Ian_Corne> i need to order cd's to hand out at uni :)
<Ian_Corne> ShipIt is currently closed
<Ian_Corne> We'll be back in a few days, shipping Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) CDs.
<ubuntu_> ok i will try to restart now
<thiebaude> Ian_Corne, yea, i've been ordering cd's since 6.06
<elumbella> good luck :)
<ubuntu_> in case it doesn't work; right then and in case it works, thank you :)
<rob0> Okay, it is ISO9660. But it should be easy enough to copy over to a USB stick, right?
<Ian_Corne> rob0: I use unetbootin to make my live-sticks
<jdu> rob0: as do I
<nick125> Hm. Anyone here know if it's possible to use a mail client OTHER THAN Evolution and still have it under the little mail icon in the tray?
<rob0> I don't have that, but I think I know how to proceed with syslinux.
<jdu> rob0: which unetbootin uses anyway
<CShadowRun> nick125, easy, right click on the mail icon, click properties
<CShadowRun> change it's command from evolution to <other mail client>
<CShadowRun> job done
<nick125> CShadowRun: I'm talking about the one in the system tray that has links with empathy, etc.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<thiebaude> yo
<elumbella> CShadowRun: i think he talks about the indicator-applet
<elumbella> yeah, right
<CShadowRun> oh, i thought he was talking about the launcher, no idea then :P
<elumbella> nick125: you need a plugin for the mail-client
<jbuncher> That's a good question, how to configure which apps show up in the indicator applet and which ones don't
<ripps> When somebody writes an libindicate plugin for it, then it'll appear in the indicator-applet
<jbuncher> I, for one, don't need Empathy showing up there ever.
<Ian_Corne> u
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<duffydack> I for one dont need empathy.
<jbuncher> duffydack, agreed
<ripps> ubuntu's empathy has libindicate built into it
<elumbella> pidgin too
<ripps> I believe pidgin has a plugin that does it, it can be disabled
<duffydack> I find I`m uninstalling more stuff with each release.. add empathy with it
<duffydack> thats the beauty of it tho, I can :)
<ripps> I don't have any issues with empathy, it does everything that pidgin did, so I don't have any issues with it.
<jbuncher> ripps, That's cool.  I find it to be much less usable and configurable than pidgin so I just can't stand it.
<ubuntu__> so, there I am again
<Ian_Corne> yeah it's not *there* yet
<Ian_Corne> lol ubuntu__ :p
<Ian_Corne> no change?
<phako> could some of you (without having a custom gnome installed) execute the script http://python.pastebin.com/m1a90a754 and tell me if this outputs the home dir three times, please?
<Ian_Corne> ill do it
<ubuntu__> I was right, the nvidia driver was uninstalled during the upgrade... changing the xorg.conf to use the vesa driver let me start into my new 9.10 system
<Ian_Corne> is python .py?
<jbuncher> nick125, I'm pretty sure I saw that someone wrote a libindicate plugin for thunderbird, if that's what you're looking for.  It wasn't in the repositories though, but you can probably fid it with some googling.
<ubuntu__> so there was the problem which si a big advantage to know.
<phako> Ian_Corne, yes
<nick125> jbuncher: I'm looking for it as we speak.
<duffydack> does empathy have a now listening plugin?
<duffydack> what plugins does it have anyway?
<joaopinto> phako, no, it ouputs the 3 different paths, as expected
<Ian_Corne> $ ./test.py
<Ian_Corne> MUSIC /home/icorne/Music
<Ian_Corne> PICTURES /home/icorne/Pictures
<Ian_Corne> VIDEOS /home/icorne/Videos
<phako> joaopinto, did you an upgrade or a plain install?
<joaopinto> phako, plain install
<phako> Ian_Corne, plain install as well?
<Ian_Corne> yeh
<Ian_Corne> well
<phako> could someone who upgraded test this please?
<Ian_Corne> i installed aditional libs for vent client and stuff
<Ian_Corne> ah
<Ian_Corne> yeah it's a clean beta install
<ubuntu__> but now i wanted to installed the newer driver again via the hardware driver manager. so i started this driver manager, entered my root passwort and selected the newest nvidia driver from the list. Then i clicked on "activate". For half a second a downlaod/install window appeared and disappeared again without any error. Afterwards the entries in the list of the hardware driver manager are greyed out any i can't do anything except quit the
<Ian_Corne> i'll try it on my other box
<ubuntu__> manager
<Ian_Corne> uit's upgraded
<ubuntu__> the nvidia driver isn't installed afterwards off course
<phako> joaopinto, Ian_Corne thanks :)
<joaopinto> yw
<elumbella> anyone already working with ubuntu one?
<ubuntu__> any ideas what's wrong with the hardware driver manager? it worked in older releases very nice, but now it simply doesn't install the driver
<jbuncher> nick125, try libnotify-mozilla
<Ian_Corne> hmm phako
<Ian_Corne> i'll /msg
<evilaim> Ok, another issue I'm having
<evilaim> Conky...
<evilaim> when I run conky, it doesn't line up the wallpaper properly, looks like it's shifted it a lil bit down...  any ideas
<nick125> jbuncher: Thanks. I'll take a look.
<ubuntu__> well i upgraded karmic to the newest releases right now and i will try another restart now. right then
<jdu> evilaim: look in .conkyrc and adjusting the settings for x and y positions
<evilaim> for background?
<causasui> getting very choppy sound with ekiga on a wireless network. is it possible that it's my network despite the network manager telling me I have 90% signal strength?
<evilaim> ok
<evilaim> found a wicked setting
<evilaim> "Create own window" turn it off
<evilaim> it'll fork it to the root window
<evilaim> much better:)
<evilaim> Now I just need to figure out the shift down
<alankila> causasui: use system monitor to watch the network performance and estimate if the problem is with saturation of the link based on testing how fast your link is, and so on.
<causasui> alankila: good idea, I'll try that
<causasui> alankila: its sending and receiving about 20k/sec each. Since I can receive at 1.5MBs stable, I doubt its my network after all... must be pulse audio?
<alankila> well what you should test is the point-to-point connection performance and perhaps the link stability: if you have a very small audio buffer then retransmits in wireless or any pauses could occur. I was hoping you could have seen long pauses where no data moves this way.
<alankila> it's also possible, of course, that the problem might be related to the pulseaudio system, but then you would probably have any audio breaking regardless of what makes it
<nick125> Hey....anyone here using Gwibber? I'm having a bit of an uh...issue. Gwibber is trying to announce every public twitter message via notifyOSD.....any way to get it to uh...not do that?
 * alankila thinks the on-screen notify is one of the most annoying features of modern gnome
<Ian_Corne> hehe :p
<alankila> can I change the style of notify to something that either doesn't appear, or is buffered behind a flashing icon so I can check it when I feel like it, or one I can dismiss by pointing my mouse at it rather than have it blur and become transparent, it frustrates me that I can't dismiss it
<causasui> alankila: Unfortunately with Ekiga I get no long pauses but only a lot of choppiness. The thing is that I remember having problems setting up Ekiga with previous versions too, but i cant remember how I fixed it. Ekiga doesnt seem to like pulseaudio, much less than other apps like VLC
<evilaim> Yay, matrix wallpaper on my irssi
<evilaim> haha
<nick125> GAH! Even though I killed gwibber, the notifications are still coming in! GAAAAAAAAAAH
<Ian_Corne> lol ni1s
<Ian_Corne> lol nick125 *
<alankila> causasui: you seem to be arguing that the problem is with pulseaudio but at the same time you are also admitting that other applications work? You should come up with a proper theory for what is wrong with the combination of ekiga and pulseaudio. I'll offer one: ekiga may be programming pulseaudio for too short latency period. Look at ekiga settings and increase any latency figure by about 10-fold if you find any
<causasui> alankila: I dont want to get personal about this.
<alankila> I've never even looked at that software
<causasui> alankila: the ekiga docs say there are known problems with pulseaudio so if you think its an unplausible theory maybe you should have them updated
<alankila> hmm. Looks like ekiga wasn't even a native pulseaudio app
<alankila> well, that could be why it has problems... based on my experience, the alsa-pulse bridge seems to be hopelessly broken. :-/
<alankila> hmm. Correction. ekiga is linked against pulseaudio.
<causasui> alankila: is there anything i can do short of uninstalling pulseaudio? will my 2 sound cards still work if I do that?
<alankila> hard to say. Ekiga uses a library called PT (for Portable Tools) which itself is linked against pulseaudio, so I expect it might even use pulse properly.
<alankila> I do not think pulseaudio is really uninstallable any more... Last time I tried I had things like gconfd running in 100% cpu consuming loop because that wanted to talk to pulseaudio and couldn't find it, so it tried again
<alankila> but that could have been a simple bug. You can try it, that's all I can say for the time being.
<causasui> alankila: maybe there are alternatives like twinkle that work better with PA?
<minimec> causasui: Ubuntustudiocould be a solution. I don't guess that they use pulseaudio.
<causasui> minimec: I was hoping for a solution less drastic than installing another distro :(
<minimec> causasui: What if you just change from pulseaudio to alsa in gstreamer-properties as a start?
<alankila> for the record, I'm examining if portable tools has been enhanced with pulseaudio support
<dragon> what are the chances of breaking stuff while upgrading an ubuntu-server to karmic?
<alankila> it doesn't seem like it is. It uses alsa. It must be alsa that is somehow pulling in the pulse libraries.
<alankila> figuring out the tree of dependencies is not easy, though ...
<alankila> something depends on it, but ptlib contains no trace of pulse that grep can find
<dragon> anyone?
<arvind_khadri> Hi, can i use tomboy to create sticky notes?
<dragon> arvind_khadri: tomboy runs on mono, which is a memory bloat. Consider using something sensible.
<minimec> causasui: I am not even sure that you have to install the whole system. There is a ubuntustudio-desktop metapackage in the repo...
<alankila> considering how little bloat there is in tomboy, that's pretty unfair... nautilus uses 26M, tomboy 30M, compiz 45M ... it's very similar to the other apps really.
<alankila> similar shared memory regions as well, about 17M for each
<Trizicus> i have all required samba ports supposedly open with gufw but when i port scan myself it says i only have 135 and 445 open. I cannot connect to any windows shares with the firewall enabled but I can when it is disabled.
<tr2n-ng> hello. i got this error after upgrade from jaunty to karmic during booting with kernel 2.6.31.13 : "warning: unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts, is it mountet?" what can i do?
<alankila> (of course, tomboy will bloat if you use it, but then again everyone runs firefox and that baby *starts* with 60 MB footprint and nobody seems to mind)
<dragon> alankila: compiz handles all the graphics and nautilus covers the desktop icons and launchers.
<dragon> alankila: and it's totally ridiculous to compare Tomboy with Firefox, you know that.
<alankila> is it? Doesn't tomboy contain html rendering engine inside?
<alankila> I thought it embedded mozilla
<dragon> alankila: use it if you want to.
<ripps> I mind firefox, I hate firefox. So I've switched to chromium
<rwat> just installed karmic on my mac mini media box - completely fails to detect my 42" plasma TV - how do I manually configure it, there doesn't seem to be an xorg.conf any more
<dragon> ripps +1
<alankila> I'm just pointing out that mono isn't *that* bloated as you made it sound like. It's largely in line with the other applications, although I admit that there is about extra 10 MB of memory that goes for the mono runtime and other overhead at least.
<tr2n-ng> i forgot this text: "Use --subdomainfs to override." I have no idea what does that means.
<jonathan_> hello!
<dragon> alankila: "mono" consumes memory and stays persistent, when things can be done in a better way.
<jonathan_> after the upgrade to 9.10, gstreamer is uninstalled for any reasons. I'm using kubuntu, so i don't really need it, but I'm a big fan of songbird which is based on this library. i can't install it anymore, it isn't in the repos anymore. What to do now?
<alankila> I wouldn't run mono on my stupid 128 MB laptop because I can't afford to waste 10 MB if I can spare that by using some other tool. But everyone's desktops have like 1 to 4 GB of memory these days and you don't notice 10 MB spent on code anymore. Hell, I run eclipse regularly and that has memory footprint of 436 MB and I haven't used it much yet
<dragon> alankila: 1. Your eclipse installation has a problem.
<alankila> nope, it's stock install of eclipse.
<dragon> alankila: 2. Tomboy consumes that 30MB+ memory sitting in the tray. That's too much for a panel icon.
<alankila> just what you get if you download 3.5.1 and untar it and execute the eclipse binary in it.
<Nafai> dragon: Uh, have you used Eclipse?  If you have projects of any considerable size open it is definitely a memory hog
<dragon> alankila: I get no more than 200MB with eclipse, and I see it as value-for-money.
<alankila> dragon: well, that's a fair point. But all the other icons that just sit in the tray seems to start with 15 MB, albeit they do mark about 10 MB shared. So we are really arguing about 10 MB, aren't we?
<dragon> Nafai: Have I used eclipse? Figure it out. Large projects do consume 300MB+, but that's not a fresh install out of box.
<alankila> well it's fresh install *and* my work's projects checked out.
<dragon> alankila: If an icon sitting in tray would consume 15MB, I wouldn't want it there in any case. In my experience, mono tended to consume more than 10MB, growing with time.
<Nafai> dragon: It's kind of useless to consider the memory usage of an Eclipse with nothing open, though.
<Nafai> But I'm not here to argue
 * Nafai goes back to lurking
<thiebaude> Nafai, haha
<alankila> dragon: I would like to point out that with jaunty, there was a bug in pango that made every open of dejavu sans consume 6 MB, so every app consumed about 22 MB and marked the same amount shared as now
<alankila> that's 6 MB on top of what they consume now
<alankila> pretty much nobody noticed
<joshua_> could someone please tell me how to change the login screen on ubuntu 9.1
<dragon> alankila: that'd be a trouble for a user like me.
<alankila> in fairness I could save on eclipse's memory footprint just by running it with some -Xmx options. I think I could easily run this with about 160 MB heap or so
<alankila> perhaps even less
<joshua_> could someone please tell me how to change the login screen on ubuntu 9.1
<diwic> quick question: I have several kernels installed on Karmic. How do I boot a previous one?
<elumbella> diwic: select the one in your grub menu
<elumbella> if it doesn't apper
<dragon> alankila: I personally wouldn't mind having a large eclipse thing running as long as I'm using it. Same applies to tomboy. Problem was the tray icon blocking a chunk of memory.
<diwic> it doesn't
<rob0917> the fluendo codecs from the ubuntu store won't work in 9.10
<elumbella> diwic: if it doesn't appear you have to edit the /etc/default/grub file
<dragon> diwic: You can hit some key (I think 'e') to edit the command line options in grub while booting. Try typing the kernel's location there.
<joshua_> could someone please tell me how to change the login screen on ubuntu 9.1
<joaopinto> Josh1, there is no ubuntu 9.1, you mean 9.10 ?
<alankila> dragon: fine, but since you are only complaining about tomboy that means you seem to tolerate each non-tomboy icon that you are presumably using quite little using 5 MB. While that's a better number, it is qualitatively much the same argument.
<dragon> joshua_: System > Administration > Login Window
<joshua_> ya
<joaopinto> !karmic | joshua_
<ubottu> joshua_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<joaopinto> ops
<joaopinto> we are there :D
<joshua_> I only have "Login Screen" no button for Login Window
<dragon> joshua_: click on it?
<BUGabundo> doh joaopinto :)
<alankila> about the browser: I'd like to migrate to epiphany-browser myself. I don't know why I'd want google's version of webkit more than I'd like gnome's version of the same rendering engine.
<joshua_> I only have one option that is to enable automatic login
<phoenixz> Using kubuntu 9.10, every now and then suddenly I get this avalanche of "sorry, but the .... program crashed".. funny thing is, it says "firefox" has crached, gwenview too, the kernel too, and some 10 others.. all mixed.. I click them away but for every one I click away, I get 0-5 others, about the same programs.. and the best of all, Im not using gwenview at that time, firefox is still running okay and I don't notice any kernel problem.. What is this
<phoenixz>  about?
<phoenixz> or better, I think this is a bug :)
<joaopinto> Josh1, there is no login screen configurator
<joaopinto> erm, joshua_
<joshua_> why
<joshua_> thats dumb
<alankila> Mozilla's great fault is that their linux support is pretty bad: they do not give linux version anywhere near the same level of care as they give for the windows version, which is entirely rational. But that means the linux browser is shitty.
<Jordan_U> diwic: Hold shift during boot to see the menu
<dragon> !prefix | joshua_
<ubottu> joshua_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<joshua_> !tab joaopinto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab joaopinto
<diwic> Jordan_U: thanks, I'll try that :-) I was currently looking for documentation about /etc/default/grub
<joshua_> why cant we edit our login screens
<peloverde> As of very recently my audible bell is going off for nearly everything, is there a way to change this?
<diwic> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jimpop> peloverde, yes
<diwic> Jordan_U: are we even running grub legacy or grub 2?
<joaopinto> joshua_, because that is not yet available on the new gdm version
<peloverde> jimpop, how?
<Jordan_U> diwic: grub2
<jimpop> peloverde, set "set bell-style none" in /etc/inputrc
<diwic> Jordan_U: still package "grub" is installed but not package "grub2"
<joshua_> my headphones work on ubuntu 9.10 but not in 9.04 can someone help me fix that
<peloverde> jimpop, that only fixed libreadline apps
<Jordan_U> diwic: If you upgrade it doesn't transition automatically
<joaopinto> joshua_, if they work, what fix do you need ?
<diwic> Jordan_U: this was a fresh karmic install from live-CD beta
<jimpop> peloverde, what other apps are belling?
<peloverde> jimpop, xchat chromium vim
<joshua_> i am on the beta of 9.10 but with all of the bugs i would like to switch back to ubuntu 9.04 but not without my headphones
<Jordan_U> diwic: The package is grub-pc
<jimpop> peloverde, vim has a "set vb" option, put it in .vimrc
<jimpop> peloverde, xchat has notification options
<Jordan_U> diwic: grub is a meta package that can be satisfied either by grub legacy or grub2 ( whose package is grub-pc )
<peloverde> jimpop, there used to be some sort of global setting, none of these apps were belling last week
<lordmetroid> Do I need to reinstall from the BETA when the actual release is due in a few days?
<joshua_> i am on the beta of 9.10 but with all of the bugs i would like to switch back to ubuntu 9.04 but not without my headphones
<diwic> joshua_: It is difficult to know what to do about the headphones, it might help to upgrade alsa
<joshua_> is it not possible to copy my sound configuration and copy it to ubuntu 9.04
<jimpop> peloverde, can't help with that.... but I would be the first to point the finger at pulseaudio :-)
<drop_tables> Anyone have a glitchy black line in their notification area?
<diwic> Jordan_U: I have not grub-pc installed. I have grub-common though, who claims that it replaces grub-pc.
<jimpop> joshua_ wrt headphone issue... what hardware?
<peloverde> sigh, hopefully this is fixed in time for the release
<joshua_> intel HDA Audio
<joshua_> Gateway T-6345u
<jimpop> yep
<diwic> joshua_: copying alsa configuration is not likely to help.
<jimpop> joshua_ the trick is to modify /etc/modprobe.d/alsa*.conf
<jimpop> joshua_, however it is hardware dependent.   what you need to do is try adding "model=3stack" to the line that has snd-hda-intel
<jimpop> for instance:  "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack power_save=10"
<maco> jimpop: wait how did you determine which quirk he needs?
<wirechief_> joshua_: what codec do you have ?
<jimpop> maco: much pain
<jimpop> much pain
<joshua_> so why do my headphones work on ubuntu 9.10 but not on 9.04
<maco> jimpop: same hardware?
<jimpop> no
<maco> jimpop: then how do you know which quirk?
<joshua_> how would i find that out
<maco> guess n test
<diwic> Jordan_U: thanks for helping out...I'll try the Shift button
<jimpop> but i have read nearly every blog post on alsa problems and the 3stack line helped on my laptop
<wirechief_> joshua_: you can use alsa-info
<diwic> joshua_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<wirechief_> wget -O alsa-info.sh  http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<jimpop> joshua_ i have a 95% confidence that the 3stack option will solve your problem.
<wirechief_> that runs it, do as user in /home/user
<diwic> wirechief_: nowadays ubuntu-bug -p alsa-base is preferred
<joshua_> cool
<Martyn> with karmic's replacement of init, are any new kernel commandline params needed?
<joshua_> i would try it but i am running the beta of 9.10
<wirechief_> diwic well thats true but having a attachement with the above will give alsa devs eyes a better view
<joshua_> i cant wait for the new release to come out
<jimpop> Martyn, my favs are ipv6.disable=1 apparmor=0 bluetooth=disable
<joshua_> What is Grub 2
<Martyn> the new bootloader
<Martyn> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jimpop> Grub had 1 config file... Grub 2 has too many ;-)
<joshua_> "New" Bootloader, Whats wrong with the "old" bootloader
<Jordan_U> jimpop: Yea, one configfile with parts that were comments, but not really comments
<jimpop> joshua_ new for the sake of newness
<Jordan_U> joshua_: jimpop grub legacy is no longer supported by the grub developers
<rob0> Technically nothing is "wrong" even with LILO. GRUB has some added capabilities, but any Linux boot loader will load a Linux kernel.
<jimpop> Jordan_U, that's because it worked so well
<drop_tables> New grub is modular! Remind me why it needs to be modular?
<Jordan_U> jimpop: No, it's because they refuse to support it. They support grub2
<rob0> Just because you upgrade your distro does not mean you have to "upgrade" your boot loader.
<Jordan_U> drop_tables: So that you can have a recovery shell in case of problems with your /boot partition
<drop_tables> Hope I won't need that, but cool feature
<jimpop> i though the livecd was for problems with /boot
<shiflado> has anyone installed LDAP in ubuntu?
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-13
<davisc> shiflado: Tes
<davisc> Yes, even
<shiflado> do you have a manual?
<shiflado> [davisc] i tried to configure it but i have had many problems
<shiflado> [davisc] where are you
<shiflado> heelloooo
<aliendude5300> I just recently heard that Ubuntu contains "non-free" software by default, but I never paid for anything, can someone explain this?
<Ozzy> I have installed ubuntu 9.10, and the partitioning of my drive is fine (2 windows formatted to nfts , 1 ext4 and one linux swap) however when I reboot I get an error message saying it cant find the root drive. When I boot into recovery mode, I cannot mount any drives because apparently "/ect/fstab does not exist". Any ideas?
<ripps> aliendude5300: they mean free as in freedom. they are closed source
<CShadowRun> aliendude5300, free as in speech, not free as in beer
<alankila> aliendude5300: nvidia driver and fglrx and some wifi drivers and stuff like that I guess. Then there's something called ubuntu one whose server components aren't free (libre), although client probably is
<aliendude5300> What packages are closed source? Can't an open source alternative provide the same if not better functionality yet?
<CShadowRun> aliendude5300, graphics drivers
<CShadowRun> adobe flash player
<CShadowRun> codecs for media playback
<CShadowRun> so on, so fourth
<ripps> aliendude5300: sometimes, yes. For example, flash, is very immature in the open source front, so most people use adobe's closed version.
<aliendude5300> Last time I checked, the Mesa 3D drivers were licensed under a 'free' license...
<alankila> there's nothing to worry about the portions of non-free software imo. nvidia driver is the only real option for nvidia hardware presently, and you may have to go without your wi-fi, and flash still has no credible alternative, etc.
<CShadowRun> can anyone link me to a working bootable karmic iso before i go on a mass murdering rampage? :P
<aliendude5300> Flash is slowly being replaced by SVG and Open Video.
<alankila> so you probably want that software, no matter what your beliefs surrounding software freedom is.
<CShadowRun> second time i've downloaded the iso to be presented with a terminal and no boot :(
<ripps> aliendude5300: nvidia and ati both have there own version of closed source drivers. Then tend to be better than Mesa in 3d front
<Ozzy> Hi all,  I have installed ubuntu 9.10, and the partitioning of my drive is fine (2 windows formatted to nfts , 1 ext4 and one linux swap) however when I reboot I get an error message saying it cant find the root drive. When I boot into recovery mode, I cannot mount any drives because apparently "/ect/fstab does not exist". Any ideas?
<aliendude5300> I just hope Silverlight NEVER gets used for anything major...
<CShadowRun> aliendude5300, same
<ripps> Although, hopefully gallium3d give them a run for their money
<alankila> why the hell are you people opposed to silverlight which is arguably more free than flash?
<aliendude5300> Silverlight is NOT free.
<aliendude5300> Microsoft is redefining open source.
<alankila> not that I want it to succeed either in the sense that there's already flash and java applets and java fx at least. No need for more.
<aliendude5300> And it's crap. It doesn't even work for me.
<CShadowRun> Anyone? working karmic iso?
<ripps> aliendude5300: actually, there is an opensource alternative to silverlight, it's called moonlight, I'm not sure how well it works though
<alankila> well, moonlight-plugin-core seems like free software to me, but then again I've never tried it
<ripps> CShadowRun: read the topic
<CShadowRun> ripps, yup, read it
<alankila> the fight is over some kind of fast extension to browser really... we have JITted javascript today, and goole's native client, and java applets or java web start, and java fx, and flash, and silverlight... Plenty of contenders for the solution provider for this space
<ripps> www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta has links for it
<CShadowRun> ripps, fail to reboot, it says :)
<alankila> Currently the fight is going well for adobe, but javascript and <video/> may beat it
<aliendude5300> Moonlight isn't really open source. It's paid for by Microsoft. It's outsourced because Microsoft wanted to be able to claim to be cross-platform, but not officially endorse anything Free like Linux.
<aliendude5300> http://boycottnovell.com/2008/08/10/xaml-exploitation-of-the-olympics/
<ripps> CShadowRun: than it's more bug with your hardware than with the iso's
<CShadowRun> ripps, well my hardware boots the other distros fine
<alankila> aliendude5300: those people are cranks, sorry.
<habanany> help step partitioning installing karmic from live
<ripps> CShadowRun: try looking through the launchpad bug reports
<ripps> or perhaps, file one yourself
<habanany> ...dual boot
<Martyn> Does upstart completely replace /sbin/init?   If so, what is the kernel parameter that has to be passed in order to correctly start upstart?\
<aliendude5300> Silverlight aims to make Microsoft's proprietary formats like WMV de facto standards on the web
<CShadowRun> ripps, ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-amd64 doesn't start for me, if i click install ubuntu, it drops to a terminal
<Martyn> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<alankila> aliendude5300: true. Currently all the serious codecs seem to be closed, but theora 1.1 is probably getting good.
<ripps> CShadowRun: I don't know, I don't have your problem, and I don't have your hardware. I can't help you
<ripps> CShadowRun: try a daily livecd
<CShadowRun> well from what i heard theres a bug recently that stops the livecd from booting
<CShadowRun> tried the daily too
<ripps> CShadowRun: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<CShadowRun> ripps, yup, that's where i downloaded it from
<CShadowRun> and it don't boot in virtualbox, havn't checked it in my pc yet to save wasting a cd
<ripps> CShadowRun: try installing from the alternative cd, it's what I always use.
<CShadowRun> i'm worried about the partitioning tool in the livecd
<ripps> CShadowRun: it's the same as the livecd, it just uses ncurses as the gui
<CShadowRun> in the alternate i mean
<CShadowRun> oh
<CShadowRun> that works :P
<habanany> help pleaseeeee
<CShadowRun> k, downloading the alternate, third time lucky hopefully
 * aliendude5300 always installs using the alternative CD. I dont see why anyone bothers with the Live CD.
<ripps> !ask | habanany
<ubottu> habanany: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<habanany> partition step
<CShadowRun> habanany, that's not a question :P
<habanany> okok
<habanany> i know no english so patient please
<habanany> i know no linux  either ok
<ripps> habanany: what's you native language?
<alankila> in that boycottnovell article the argument seems to be that because moonlight provides support for things on linux side, that's suddenly a proof that microsoft isn't a monopoly. And then it twists around and claims it's *bad* that microsoft isn't a monopoly anymore, that you can actually use those media formats outside windows. I find it odd because the plain reading of the situation would suggest otherwise.
<habanany> spanish
<alankila> you're faced with "works only on microsoft platform" and "works on microsoft platform and partially/fully on linux and other OSes as well", but because you hate microsoft you think the first option is better. That's absurd.
<ripps> alankila: can this microsoft/moonlight convo be moved to #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel
<alankila> sure.
<habanany> i'm trying to install karmic...
<CShadowRun> !es | habanany
<ubottu> habanany: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<habanany> i dont know how to partition
<habanany> okok i go to spanish
<CShadowRun> :)
<habanany> thanks for the link
<CShadowRun> np
<zooko`> Hey folks, I've run afoul of this bug in which mountall fails and boot stops.
<zooko`> And then I learned that the CDROM drive in this laptop (my son's) won't boot.
<zooko`> So now I'm trying to figure out how to work-around this bug without being able to boot a Rescue CD.
<Nafai> zooko`: Will it boot from USB?
<Nafai> I've been booting from a USB flash drive lately when needing to do that sort of thing
<zooko`> Nafai: Hm, the boot menu in the BIOS lists CD/DVD FDD, HDD, and LAN.
<zooko`> So I guess maybe it can't boot from USD.
<ripps> zooko`: first, file a bug on mountall
<Nafai> zooko`: :(
<zooko`> ripps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/447525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447525 in mountall "mountpoint does not exist (securityfs, fuse/connections)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<habanany> hey brothers ,I'm stoked trying to make a partition to instal karmic in a dual boot with windows 7....
<zooko`> Sigh, my attempted work-around has made the problem worse.
<zooko`> Dangit.
<zooko`> Hm, I wonder if rebooting this machine into Windows XP will help.
<zooko`> I guess I can just let my son use Windows XP...
<habanany> I'm installing form live usb
<ikt> Not windows!! *gasp*
<habanany> all I need is to know which value tu put in the partition manager or wherever you call it...
<habanany> I'm very new in linux
<bigmack83> i tried installing the proprietary driver for my nvidea radeon hd 3200 graphics card, thefglrx driver. it showed it downloading the driver but the driver still shows as insactive, and does nothing when you try to enable it. and now my windows have a poor refresh rate redrawing only seemingly every half second. anyone familiar with the issue?
<habanany> i wonder what is more convenient if installing linux ( karmic) on ntfs or any other format
<Nafai> bigmack83: I thought fglrx is for ati
<billybigrigger>  for my nvidea radeon hd 3200 graphics card
 * billybigrigger giggles
<bigmack83> Nafai, oh heh, not nvidia radeon (wong computer) its an ATI radeon. my bad
<Nafai> bigmack83: :)
<bigmack83> well in jaunty its the same driver and installs with no problem. is there a problem with the fglrx driver in karmic?
<jbicha> habanany: don't install Linux on ntfs, file permissions will be completely messed up
<habanany> hey brothers  all i need to know is what to write in (use as ) and (mount point), that's all
<jbicha> ext4 and mount point /
<bigmack83> habanany, yea linux needs to be installed on ext4
<habanany> I'm tpoint what?
<bigmack83> the mount point is just the forward slash: /
<habanany> what do i write in point?
<habanany> just /
<bigmack83> yes
<habanany> thank you guys
<bigmack83> so has anyone had any issues installing the fglrx driver for the radeon hd 3200 in karmic. once i tried the refresh rate of my windows got worse and it still says the driver is inactive and cannot activate it
<habanany> i need to enable swap space , how do i do it?
<habanany> i think i had the space but i deleted
<bigmack83> habanany, yes. create a swap space of at about 1 gig (1024 kb) alongside the ext4
<habanany> bigmack83 how do i create a swap?
<alankila> you can just make a large file with dd if you don't have a partition. There is no penalty to using swap-on-file, and some benefits.
<bigmack83> if you have a lot of ram and harddrive space you can do 2 or 3 gigs but you shouldnt need that much. i use 1 gig and mine never gets used hardly with 4 GB ram
<bigmack83> habanany, are you on the ubuntu install process?
<habanany> yeah, karmic install
<alankila> I have personally given up on disk-based swaps in favor of compcache, which is able to extend memory by about half but without all that annoying disk trashing
<habanany> i deleted the swap by mistake
<arand> alankila: penalty is not being able to hibernate, which is pretty major in some cases...
<alankila> hmm, suppose that could be true.
<bigmack83> ok on the one partition select to add a swap partition first, then use the rest of the space for the main OS with mount point /
<alankila> I don't hibernate after too many bad experiences with linux hibernate.
<bigmack83> alankila, i havent seen that.
<bigmack83> yea whenever i hibernate i have no keyboard response afterwards
<arand> Hmm, hibernate have been fine-o lately for me, but with the boot speeds now it gets less and less usefull (although sesion-saving is still the plus of it)
<alankila> what put me off hibernate was this sequence of events: apt-get dist-upgrade. Kernel updates. Hibernate. Resume system. It loads the new kernel but data from the hibernate image is for the other kernel, usually same version but different patch level
<alankila> the result was always severe disk corruption before it noticed and crashed for good
<alankila> after it happened about 3 times I gave permanently up on hibernate. Insane crap, if you ask me.
<_dan_> hello guys, with 9.10 i am not able to switch gdm themes via  gdmsetup anymore, which is very unfortunate sind i have to mouseclick on the new default theme, where is gdmt heme switching done in 9.10?
<bigmack83> alankila, ouch
<alankila> I sincerely hope that hibernate today is not so braindead stupid as the hibernate of yore.
<arand> _dan_: gone missing, I'm afraid.
<_dan_> arand seriously?
<_dan_> i find it very annoying to be forced to click on my user from a list instead of just typing it in :/
<jimpop> _dan_, it's a known bug in gdm and is being fixed
<_dan_> jimpop oki thanks, i searched launchpad before i came here but didnt find anything
<jbicha> you can still type your name in
<nick125> Will they be restoring a non-face browser option?
<jimpop> _dan_, there is a bug id, but i dont recall what it was.
<jimpop> nick125, not that i know of (i do want it)
<_dan_> jbicha i cant
<jbicha> _dan_: I'm pretty sure you can just start typing and hit enter when you've typed enough letters
<_dan_> jbicha tried it 5 minutes ago
<arand> _dan_: http://pitris.info/ubuntu *might* help
<_dan_> thanks
<NoelJB> I don't so much mind the lack of theming, as I do the lack of a 24 hour clock.  Mind you, given that I rarely spend any time at that prompt ...
<_dan_> does "gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false " still work to get my systray update notification back= after karmic upgrade it was back to new annoying behaviour
<arand> _dan_: should do yes
<aprilhare> hello
<_dan_> am i blind or is the report bug button gone from bugs.launchpad.net?
<jbuncher> NoelJB, do you work on network-manager?
<aprilhare> _dan_: just considering how to report some bugs so yeah interested: where is the report bug button? :)
<NoelJB> jbuncher, from time to time as I have an itch to scratch.  right now my itching is in two areas.  the ubuntu related one is getting seriously annoyed with High I/O wait states when typing, e.g., in Firefox.
<NoelJB> Currently running on 2.6.32-rc4 to see if it improves.  Typing here isn't bad, but FF is still a problem.
<aprilhare> NoelJB: i have some itches to scratch too: firefox search bar doesn't work; hplip falling over on login; compiz not starting on login; etc etc
<_dan_> aprilhare tell me if you find it please
<jbuncher> NoelJB, ok.  Yeah, I remember you talking about all the grey showing up in your system-monitor applet the other day :).  I just thought I"d ask if you'd run into Bug #449888 in nm before, but if it's not your main focus that's cool.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449888 in network-manager-applet "[karmic] network manager gnome does not remember wpa enterprise hidden network passwords over reboot, need to re-create network profile each time." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449888
<Nattgew> _dan_: that page specifically, or project/package pages?
<aprilhare> _dan_: a bit like the blind leading the blind but ok :)
<_dan_> aprilhare heheh
<NoelJB> aprilhare, compize not starting on login?
<NoelJB> aprilhare, that works for me.  HP printing works, too.  I have one in the other room.
<omgmog> How can I make the keychain automatically login on 9.10?
<_dan_> Nattgew ah thanks got it
<arand> Bug reporting from LP itself has been semi-removed in favor of "ubuntu-bug" I think
<aprilhare> NoelJB: the printing starts but the hplip thing whinges on startup and quits
<NoelJB> jbuncher, are you using the network manager ppa?  there are constant changes and fixes.  that would sounds familiar, and if it isn't fixed, you'll be wanting to run from the PPA to test anything that gets done to try.
<billybigrigger> any rythmbox gurus, here? my first time using it, does it rescan your library on each startup or what?
<_dan_> Nattgew i am not able to report a bug directly via web anymore? i have to click on the gnome menu?
<billybigrigger> do i have i have to manually import new albums?
<aprilhare> NoelJB: its strange i can't remember the whinge. i get it every day.
<Nattgew> billybigrigger:yes... and it monitors it
<NoelJB> aprilhare, so is that basically march++ hare?
<jbuncher> NoelJB, I'm just running from the karmic repos.  Using the PPA for nm scares me a bit, as I like my network connectivity, and I have a habit of always installing updates when they come out, which might be hazardous on the ppa.
<Nattgew> _dan_: if you go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs it will tell you how they want you to report it (ubuntu-bug), and also how to do it the old way (towards the bottom)
<aprilhare> NoelJB: quite right :)
<NoelJB> aprilhare, as for search bars ... I would prefer them to be gone.
<_dan_> Nattgew oki thank you
<aprilhare> NoelJB: if it needs to be there, it needs to work
<aprilhare> sick of pressing return and nothing happening
<NoelJB> aprilhare, +1
<aprilhare> or clicking on the search button and no searching occuring
<arand> You can still report bugs manaually using web gui, it's somewhat hidden away though: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<aprilhare> danke arand
<NoelJB> aprilhare, works for me, here.  I just tried it.
<aprilhare> NoelJB: maybe i'm just lucky then
<_dan_> arand very hidden
<NoelJB> aprilhare, sometimes that feels the case, doesn't it?  :-\
<_dan_> ah damn pulse audio keeps crackling up my speakers since 9.10
<habanany> how many gib swap for a 2 gb ram ?
<NoelJB> aprilhare, have you created a clean user profile, and seen if it happens there, too?
<aprilhare> we are talking about the same firefox? i'm talking about 3.5.3
 * aprilhare tries it in 3.0.x
<Nattgew> habanany: maybe 1 GB? I think the rule is 50%...
<aprilhare> nope broken in 3.0.x too
<habanany> thanks nattgew
<NoelJB> aprilhare, FF that I'm using?  Stock karmic.  I reverted from the PPA the other day to test something.  So, yes, 3.5.3.
<aprilhare> hmmm
<aprilhare> still a bug
<aprilhare> grrr@bugs
<aprilhare> it'd be nice if my webcam worked too. and it should too. microsoft vx-1000 is supported by 2.6.30+ kernel
<NoelJB> actually, I was thinking of installing x-edgers and ff ppa to see if anything changed on this annoying bug.  ppa purge makes it relatively easy to revert from a PPA.
<aprilhare> maybe there was a code reversion?
<arand> In some way it might ensure that the apport information gets into the reports, but it really annoying if you either know that the apport info is completely irrelevant, or if you plan to attach it later on...
<NoelJB> aprilhare, I use my webcam frequently.  Creative Labs Optia AF.  It just works.
<nickrud> how can I determine what's being managed by upstart?
<aprilhare> NoelJB: mine just doesn't work
<arand> On another note, I'm actually plesantly surprised by gnome-shell, it is in fact not as horrible as it did seem at first...
<aprilhare> NoelJB: it detects a usb camera, but i end up with a green screen with jittering pixels at the top of cheese
<aprilhare> green window even
<arand> And I can really see it as a great "stand-out" thing for ubu
<NoelJB> aprilhare, have you bug reported it?  Tried it with anything else, e.g., Skype?
<aprilhare> skype same
<NoelJB> arand, you realize that gnome-shell means no compiz, right?
<aprilhare> need to report more bugs - but what package?
<aprilhare> bbl
<NoelJB> aprilhare, oddly, I'm thinking libv4l-0
<arand> NoelJB: indeed, but there are not a terrible amount of things I'll really miss... I mean compiz is a lot of pretty fluff after all...
<_dan_> anyone else missing xchat tray icon in karmic?
<NoelJB> aprilhare, but you could start by bugging it against cheese, and see where that goes.
<arand> _dan_: and it's not been shoved into indicator-applet?
<_dan_> arand i dont even know what that is
<arand> _dan_: the letter icon
<_dan_> no its not there
<_dan_> just readded it to see
<arand> _dan_: otherwise I guess they've just disabled it per default in their crusade to make the notification area useless...
<_dan_> its enabled in xchat
<_dan_> well i fill a bug report
<_dan_> many reports to fill :/
<arand> yea, uubntu-bug xchat
<alankila> might be good idea to read changelogs first to see if they mention what has been done to it
<_dan_> alankila well
<arand> aptitude changelog xchat
<_dan_> well xchat has the option "show tray icon"
<_dan_> which does not do anything
<_dan_> ah another question, when i press backspace on an empty xchat input box line, or terminal, my speakers start to crackle, guess it should be system bell or something like that, which is new since karmic for me, anyone any idea how to get id of that
<arand> I just disable the whole sound theme...
<_dan_> i have "no sounds" as sound theme
<alankila> doesn't anyone else have problems with oprofile's programs like opreport and the wrong version of libbfd? Can it be that I'm the only one who experiences this, this has been broken for like a year
<arand> Yea, and by the way, you can't customize sound themes in Karmic either, it was nicely removed...
<_dan_> arand guess i have to report that aswell *sigh* pulseaudio keeps getting on my nerves ./
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/324700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324700 in gnome-media "gnome-volume-control missing ability to customize session sound effects theme" [Low,Triaged]
<Fernandos> hi
<arand> Fernandos: hello
<Fernandos> I've got a problem with my 1h fresh install of karmic
<Fernandos> When I try to watch some youtube 'n porn flash laggs extremely. Frame rates drop to 5fps... holy moly but with one window and only one tab open at all..
<Fernandos> I suppose this is a problem with flash.. Is it?
<alankila> 32-bit or 64-bit system? The 64-bit system runs with nspluginwrapper which seems to work poorly at least. I recommend installing the 64-bit alpha flash plugin if that is the case.
<Fernandos> 32bit
<Fernandos> Radeon 9800XT, P4 3.2GHz, Audigy 2 Platinum Ex
<Fernandos> should be good enough for youtube 'n stuff
<jbuncher> _dan_, I see the icon.  Are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<_dan_> jbuncher good question, dont know, i have it in autostart since like 4 years
<_dan_> jbuncher lemme look
<_dan_> jbuncher xchat
<_dan_> gnome xchat had some weird stuff
<Fernandos> I'm on Ubuntu 9.10
<jbuncher> _dan_, Settings-> Preferences -> Chatting -> Alerts -> "Enable system tray icon"
<_dan_> jbuncher i got that enabled
<jbuncher> _dan_, I got nothing then, it shows up for me and I just updated 20 min ago.
<_dan_> jbuncher weird
<_dan_> thanks for checking tho
<aprilhare> why isn't the 64 bit alpha flash packaged?
<jbuncher> no problem
<_dan_> aprilhare i ask myself the same thing, works way better then nspluginwrapper+32bit
<_dan_> hm sunjava-plugin wont work anymore ://
<holloh> what are all these green check marks on all my karmic icons?
<Fernandos> any idea?
<Fernandos> bout that flash issue
<arand> holloh: whereso?
<holloh> just on folder and file icons
<jdu> checkmarks or symbols?
<holloh> i have dropbox installed, and its icons have green checkmarks
<holloh> but i just did an update and everything now has little green check marks
<holloh> green checks
<holloh> at the top right corner of each icon
<arand> aprilhare: partly because it's alpha, but mostly because packaging it would violate adobe's eula/license/whatever of that download
<arand> aprilhare: or so I've heard at least...
 * Dr_Willis would like to see such EULA's taken to court
<arand> I think we all would...
<Fernandos> no help regarding super laggy flash in karmic?
<Dr_Willis> 'when your software company has more lawyers then programmers.....'
<holloh> here's a screenshot of these green check marks, http://tinypic.com/r/voyb75/4  notice the different type of check on the dropbox folder
<holloh> that different check is normal, but these other ones are new
<Fernandos> lol looks funny doode
<Fernandos> holloh: be happy it's checkmarks and not somethin else
<holloh> haha
<arand> Does this relly stop us from packaging flash 64bit alpha into universe??: "If the Software is a pre-release version, then, notwithstanding anything to the contrary included within an accompanying license agreement, you are not permitted to use or otherwise rely on the Software for any commercial or production purposes."
<Dr_Willis> that looks like a basic 'you cant sue us.. this line says you cant' legaleese
<Nattgew> and you can't use it to make money, shouldn't use it for "important" things...
<Dr_Willis> gee couldent tat last part apply to ALL software agreements....  you are not
<Dr_Willis>                        | permitted to use or otherwise rely on the Software for any commercial or production purposes.
<Dr_Willis> Nice of them to say what i can or can NOT use somthing for.
<arand> Because that's all that seem to refer specifically to pre-release stuff in their documents... I might be wrong though...
<Dr_Willis> 'The car you just bought can not be used for transportation of imporntant items'   (Imagine a EULA when you buy a car)
<Dr_Willis> is that why google calls everything 'beta'
<arand> hmm, they don't seem to mention the legal stuff in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/326555
<DanaG> You also may not use iTunes to make chemical, biological, or nuclear weapons.
<DanaG> =þ
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326555 in flashplugin-nonfree "Please package flashplugin 64bit" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Actually, I want my nspluginwrapper back!
<DanaG> At least with nspluginwrapper, Flash crashes wouldn't take down Firefox!
<Nattgew> I do think that having it as a separate process had some benefits...
<arand> DanaG: yea, true, but flash was rather unusable with that setup, and on the alpha crashes are very few...
<DanaG> But, the few crashes are proportionally far more annoying to me.  =þ
<DanaG> It also means I can't just killall -9 npviewer.bin
<DanaG> ... which was a nice way to nuke all Flash all at once.
<NoelJB> Did something update today such that all of my desktop icons have a green checkmark in the upper right corner?
<NoelJB> Oh ... some sort of UbuntuOne synchronized indicator.  Lovely.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm... samba is not starting up automatically.. weird.
<arand> I wonder if you could force wrapping of the 64bit plugin...
<Nattgew> NoelJB: holloh was talking about that earlier...
<NoelJB> Nattgew, is there a bug report?
<Nattgew> not that I know of
<Nattgew> I just saw what was said, I haven't experienced it myself (yet)
<NoelJB> bug 450006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450006 in ubuntuone-client "Every icon marked with UbuntuOne cruft" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450006
<Dr_Willis> I dont have any checkmarks
<Dr_Willis> ive not relogged.. let me check
<NoelJB> I do.  EVERYWHERE.
<NoelJB> I had to reboot, then they appeared.
<TeLe> is anyone having trouble with Pigdin connecting?
<Dr_Willis> No Checkmarks here
<Nattgew> TeLe: not here... what protocol?
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, are you using Human theme?  If I change to another theme, it goes away.
<Dr_Willis> Not sure what theme im using
<TeLe> Nattgew, all, it doesnt connect to anything
<TeLe> im trying to get support in #pidgin but no one is there atm
<Nattgew> TeLe: I'm guessing it worked before?
<TeLe> yes
<TeLe> just updated karmic and now it doesnt connect to anything
<kiwibg> The 9.10 installer just closes when it gets to "starting up partitioner" right after pressing "Install" at the last step... Has anyone seen this happen before?
<Nattgew> TeLe: what accounts do you use?
<TeLe> aim msn
<TeLe> using v2.6.2 from karmic repo
<Dr_Willis> Human theme - no checks..
<Dr_Willis> wow - id frogotten how ugly the human theme is
<Nattgew> TeLe: does it give you any hint as to why it's not connecting?
<TeLe> no, just blank white and stays offline
<kiwibg> I'm thinking maybe one way to get around this is to not use the graphical gui to install; but is that even possible?
<Nattgew> TeLe: usually if you try to connect it will give you an error... have you tried running it in a terminal?
<TeLe> chris@desktop:~$ pidgin
<TeLe> Init plugin!!!
<TeLe>     
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, which one are you using?  I switched to Clearlooks for the moment.
<TeLe> then nothing
<Nattgew> have you tried enabling and disabling accounts?
<Dr_Willis> I like the aliason theme. and custome colors.. and  whatever widgit set actually puts the scrollbar with some SEEABLE colors.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> most other themes/setups just make it too hard to actually 'see' the stuff you need to see
 * Dr_Willis is getting of 100 variants on some cutesy theme in  bland lo contrast colors.
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, clearlooks at least has a decent icon for a wired network.  I have no idea who came up with the default "seatbelt" icon in Karmic.
<FFForever> any idea why after coming out of sleep mode i can no longer side scroll?
<Dr_Willis> I make my own PORN icon set. :)
<Dr_Willis> actually its anime.. not porn now a days...
 * Dr_Willis had to make a bunch of Hello Kitty icons for the wife.
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, LOL sometimes not too much of a difference ;-)
<FFForever> Dr_Willis, wow...
<Dr_Willis> Playng with the gimp all day.. making custome folder icons  - take a basic folder.. overlay some logo/image/whatever.. poof instant 'Hello Kitty Videos'  Folder. :)
<Dr_Willis> and one with Bart and Homer.. and one with a Pirate flag.. and One with ....
<Dr_Willis> I put a Homer Simpson on the Ubuntu Logo on the startup screens. :)
<Dr_Willis> ubDOHtu
<TeLe> Nattgew, seems there was a problem with something in the .purple folder
<Nattgew> glad you figured it out
<kiwibg> Is it possible to install ubuntu without ubiquity?
<Dr_Willis> kiwibg:  Hmm..  debootstrap perhaps.
<rob0> ubiquity is ubiquitous
<Dr_Willis> or unetbootin to a live/partition.
<kiwibg> I think I've found a bug in it, but I don't really have the know-how to make a helpful bug report
<LordMetroid> I installedI installed the ATI proprietary drivers for the Radeon HD4850(RV770) I have and now the video mode is totally whack, how do I remedy this?
<LordMetroid> I can not enter the desktop environment and there is no fallback as grub just jumpstarts the system now
<kiwibg> All I really want is to install 9.10 so I can play with it for a day and get on with my life :(
<arand> Alternate install CD has no ubiquity...
<arand> right?
<arand> kiwibg: what's the issue by the way?
<kiwibg> arand: After I press "Install", a progress bar comes up with "Starting up partitioner" for about 2 seconds, then the installer closes and nothing happens
<kiwibg> no error messages, log files stop short...
<kiwibg> no changes to any of my disks...
<LordMetroid> No one else had have problems with the ATI proprietary drivers?
<jimpop> kiwibg, that's an old debian issue with the partitioner not being able to identify/detect the drvie
<jimpop> s/drvie/drive
<jimpop> i don't recall the options, but there are some kernel boot options that can be used to help identify the drive hardware
<kiwibg> are there any telltale signs that that may be the problem? Cause it's a plain old 120 gig WD caviar IDE drive...
<arand> kiwibg: ah, hm?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/441709
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441709 in ubiquity "Ubiquity crashed when "Starting up the partitioner"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kiwibg> arand: yeah, looks like it... but doesn't a crash usually involve an error message of some sort?
<Dr_Willis> The error message dialog crashed also. :)
<Wildbat> question, anyone know if grub2 have a command that is 'fallback' equivalent ?
<Dr_Willis> I would say check the grub docs at the grub homepage.. I dont recall seeing such a thing.. but that may mean i just overlooked it wheni read the docs yesterday
<Wildbat> Dr_Willis, ya the isn't much documentation up on grub2 yet :<
<Dr_Willis> I saw some the other day. But  i only skimmed it.
<arand> Yea, those ubuntuone icons are pretty annoying, especially since I don't even use U1 ..
<Dr_Willis> Thees grub2 config docs.. THEN theres 'how ubuntu configures grub2' docs..
<zaadjis> hi. need help with karmic beta: after boot goes to promt and starts to flicker (can't login - keyboard semi-responsive).
<LordMetroid> Can I start Karmic Fallback?
<Dr_Willis> The Grub menus should have a recover/yrescue mode
<Dr_Willis> option
<zaadjis> recovery mode does work, dunno what to do next..
<LordMetroid> Grub simply instantly boots
<Dr_Willis> # /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<Dr_Willis> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Dr_Willis> that willmake it always show the menu
<Dr_Willis> or theres some key to hit.. esc/shift?
<Dr_Willis> to make it show
<arand> Shift afaik
 * LordMetroid frenetically smashes his shift and escape keys over and over agains
<zaadjis> yes, recovery mode works, i just need advice on what to do next, e.g. install this, look at that log..
<LordMetroid> Ahh here we go
<kiwibg> well... maybe I didn't set up the partitions right; I'm just telling the installer to create a 30GB ext3 primary partition (format + mount /) in my 100% unallocated 120gig disk, along with a 2 gig swap partition... That's what I'm supposed to do right?
<arand> kiwibg: I think it's a hardware bug rather, from reading that bug report...
<wirechief_> i have karmic daily updated todays date, how can i use the cdrom to update my install ?
<wirechief_> ive tried apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom  but it wants another argument
<Nattgew> wirechief_: if it's updated, why do you need the cdrom?
<arand> wirechief_: add add?
<wirechief_> Nattgew the install is not updated only the cd i just burnt
<arand> Usage: apt-cdrom [options] command
<wirechief_> i have the .iso updated and burnt to a cd
<wirechief_> i tried apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom but it needs another argument
<Nattgew> apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom add?
<wirechief_> ok ill try that
<arand> Commands: add - Add a CDROM; ident - Report the identity of a CDROM
<wirechief_> E: Unable to locate any package files, perhaps this is not a Debian Disc
<wirechief_> almost
<wirechief_> it started but errored out.
<omgmog> Okay this is almost perfect, but the sidebar of ube-launcher seems to be getting cut off, any ideas? http://localhostr.com/files/218492/Screenshot.png
<wirechief_> geeze i did this once before but all i did was insert the cd and it took right off
<ugliefrog> anyone having random sound issues?
<wirechief_> i didnt want to have to redownload , the update is huge..
<Nattgew> wirechief_: what did you use to make it?
<test34> my firefox sometimes becomes dark gray and becomes unusable (like it is being disabled because a windows pops up, but there isnt anything that popped up)
<wirechief_> Nattgew i just burnt it like any other .iso image
<omgmog> ugliefrog - people have been having problems with alsa since the updates today I believe
<wirechief_> Nattgew i should probably see if i can boot it up and go from there.
<ugliefrog> omgmog, ok thnx driving me nuts...thought it was me :)
<omgmog> the problems include crackling and in some cases no audio at all
<wirechief_> Nattgew i used a dvd rw and that might be mucking it up
<omgmog> wirechief_: which software did you use when burning the iso to dvd?
<omgmog> In nero you can burn CD iso's as DVD just fine
<wirechief_> umbiguity terminated with status 1  omgmog i used Imgburn under wine
<wirechief_> well it booted ok, so the media is probably ok.
<wirechief_> oh well i was hoping i could update my install without doing another download, I cant even start a download till 2am because of
<wirechief_> FAP
<jbuncher> anyone in here having issues with wpa enterprise passwords not being remembered in karmic?  Bug #449888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449888 in network-manager-applet "[karmic] network manager gnome does not remember wpa enterprise hidden network passwords over reboot, need to re-create network profile each time." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449888
<mbrigdan> Is there a reason that upgrading to karmic wants to install apache?
<maxb> Not particularly. Dependency chains do weird things sometimes
<mbrigdan> ah
<mbrigdan> That will be fixed by release time right?
<martinb> np
<martinb> no
<mbrigdan> Because apache seems to be haunting me
<martinb> it depends on what packages you have installed
<mbrigdan> hmm
<martinb> If you installed python, certain python packages have moved  from "reccomends" to "requires"
<martinb> (for apache)
<mbrigdan> k
<mbrigdan> It also wants to get rid of gnome-games
<mbrigdan> :/
<TeLe> thats cuz gnome-games is getting updated
<mbrigdan> ok, cool
<mbrigdan> anyway I can see what is trying to get me to install apache?
<TeLe> what are you updating from?
<mbrigdan> Jaunty
<TeLe> clean install would be best
<arand> "aptitude why apache" maybe?
<mbrigdan> aww :(
<maxb> I disagree with recommending clean installs. I quite happily upgrade hop-by-hop for years at a time
<mbrigdan> Thats what I do. I have too much stuff to retrieve from backup and reinstall
<wirechief_> omgmog well it acts like it wants to read the cdrom and use the files but it always ends up complaining, im not sure that is a bug with the way it use to work
<maxb> heh, I keep my data on a separate partition to the OS install - if I need to , I can reinstall the OS without affecting my data
<mbrigdan> aptitude why apache informs me that it is suggested by a package that suggests a package that suggests a package. XD
<wirechief_> maxb thats a good idea
<omgmog> which speed did you burn at wirechief_? with rw media it's best to burn as low speed as possible
<mbrigdan> maxb: I want to do that, but I'm guessing it would be hard to do it to a system thats already installed
<maxb> The other thing that lets you do is have two OS installs - one to run Karmic on, and one to have a Jaunty install to fall back to if the world explodes :-)
<wirechief_> omgmog yes i agree, i could check the sha256sum
<wirechief_> see if it compares with the latest daily's
<wirechief_> but it did boot ok
<omgmog> I installed my karmic with a CD iso burned on a DVD+R, and it booted/worked fine
<wirechief_> it looks for other data to see if its a ubuntu disk and its not happy.
<mbrigdan> maxb: Anywhere I could find a guide to doing that?
<HoopyCat> i've thought about doing the hard distro/data split, but i end up with too much custom futzing in /etc and whatnot.  i've been getting better over the past few years, at least, and have started using etckeeper to keep a closer eye on it...
<wirechief_> well i used a usb stick on this install but decided to try the re-writeable for the updated .iso
<wirechief_> im using it in virtualbox, that could have something to do with it.
<omgmog> That is quite possible, could you not just mount the .iso for virtualbox instead?
<maxb> mbrigdan: No idea. I didn't use a guide. :-)
<wirechief_> i dontknow though since it booted up in vbox ok
<jimpop> is there anyway to get firefox3.1 installed instead of 3.5.   v3.5 just seems to be much slower
<arand> I've used dvd-rw for my install for a long while, never had a problem iirc
<wirechief_> omgmog yes, i am thinking of just installing over the install, there is nothing of importance on it.
<wirechief_> just trying to do simple things first.
<wirechief_> but this changed from simple to stupid fast.
<omgmog> It's always the way heh
<wirechief_> also to throw more questions into it, i used zsync to update the beta, so i really dont know what this is going to pan out to.
<wirechief_> it will be interesting to see the result of sudo sha256sum /dev/cdrom
<KnifeySpooney> How do I get rid of the annoying checkmark emblems next to my folders created by UbuntuOne?
<CarlFK> juser@dhcp227:~$ grep "WARNING: GdmDisplay"  /var/log/syslog |wc
<CarlFK>    6468   71148  618228
<oldude67> well a little late tonight with the updates, been working on the house. any major problems with the ones from today?
<CarlFK> it is a side effect of my nv card not being supported by (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  185.18.36  Fri Aug 14 18:27:24 PDT 2009
<wirechief_> well no errors on the media test omgmog..i tried the other check but it was taking forever to finish, the media test should be ok and indicate the data is fine.
<Zeikfried> What would i recieve better performance from EXA or XAA?
 * wirechief_ shakes head and pulls the media out...
<MindSpark> hi, I've been having this random freeze since jaunty and it's still there with karmic
<wirechief_> oldude67 no, just same old bugs, they are there, waiting to be found.
<MindSpark> X completely freezes with just the cursor moving. I have an intel video card
<oldude67> wirechief_, well i didnt see anything major like a kernel update so i didnt think so
<wirechief_> best file a bug report with all the info.
<Zeikfried> You need to enable UXA and disable compositing to get an Intel to work correctly.
<MindSpark> with the 2.6.28 kernel I could load the vesa driver and everything would work very smooth. Now with the 2.6.30 kernel, chosing the vesa driver hangs my system before even loading X
<gorgonzola> hello. anyone has any idea why my vt's died after the last kernel update?
<Zeikfried> Otherwise you will be better off in 8.10 like i am.
<oldude67> MindSpark, running intel graphics right now and the video seems quite well.
<sparr_w> upgrading to karmic on powerpc i get a lot of places where tar complains about implausibly old timestamps from 1903.  also had a problem where it said my hard drive last-fscked-date was in the future, after the machine hadnt been booted in a few months.  thoughts?
<gorgonzola> a little more detail: fglrx dkms autoinstallation failed to run after tonights kernel update, and after forcing it manually, my vt's are still corrupt... any help with debug apreciated :)
<MindSpark> oldude67, not on my laptop :S
<wirechief_> sparr_w: there were similar reports like that, i think they set the date time ahead to fake it out.
<wirechief_> not sure for how long though.
<oldude67> sparr_w, go into bios and set time ahead and it should work..thats what i did and a few others to bypass it then update
<sparr_w> oldude67: you obviously missed the "powerpc" part of my statement
<wirechief_> oldude67 after it updated did you reset the date/time ?
<sparr_w> wirechief_: were 'they' on x86?
<oldude67> wirechief_, no it connected to time server and changed it back to normal time and date and yes normal x86 machine that i know of.
<wirechief_> i dont know maybe oldude67 can tell you, i just know there were issues with date/time and fsck getting confused
<sparr_w> the fsck thing is moot, i just let it check
<oldude67> sparr_w, not to sure what you mean by powerpc...???
<wirechief_> i think thats a apple product
<oldude67> ah
<oldude67> ok, not sure what they did, never owned a fruit before.
<wirechief_> hehe
<wirechief_> well my son has one and loves it.
<sparr_w> oldude67: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerPC
<oldude67> i hear a lot of good things about them.
<wirechief_> but seems that they are able to run ubuntu on them.
<oldude67> i have a friend that runs debian on his and loves it as well.
<sparr_w> i love macs.  they are pretty and run linux well :)
<wirechief_> but i have a lenovo and karmic doesnt like it for some reason, it has had issues with installing, im hopeing the updates will fix them.
<wirechief_> \
<oldude67> well as far as im concerned, if it wont run linux i wont own it.
<oldude67> my old 2.4 gig celeron just keeps plugging away..lmao
<wirechief_> ]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
<wirechief_> ]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
<wirechief_> ]]
<wirechief_> dam
<oldude67> wirechief_, has happy fingers..lmao
<wirechief_> bbl gotta put my cat to sleep
<wirechief_> she likes my keyboard.
<oldude67> sparr_w, anyway if you can get past the fsck check and into a desktop if you update the mac it should fix your issues about the b.s. problems your having now. atleast it did for most of us.
<sparr_w> nm
<sparr_w> i interrupted a dist-upgrade
<sparr_w> and now cant boot
<sparr_w> filesystems wont mount, and i cant remember the root password
<sparr_w> needed a reinstall anyway, thanks
<oldude67> sparr_w, can you get to the grub menu?
<sparr_w> no grub
<oldude67> well sorry
<MindSpark> ok, maybe I should ask this differently, does anyone know what this means ? :
<MindSpark> [   54.326344] [drm] DAC-6: set mode 640x480 0
<MindSpark> [   54.825937] [drm] DAC-6: set mode 640x480 0
<MindSpark> [   55.263489] i2c-adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.
<oldude67> MindSpark, what intel video card are you using?
<sparr_w> MindSpark: EDID is how a monitor tells a video card what its capabilities are
<sparr_w> i think
<MindSpark> oldude67, Intel Corporation 82852/855GM
<MindSpark> sparr_w, ok, so do you think this could be related to my crash ?
<oldude67> that is the same card as im using and i went with the i915 settings and it been great.
<sparr_w> MindSpark: almost certainly not
<sp_> dances the happy dance 'cause he's connecting through znc finally
<MindSpark> oldude67, I am using an old asus laptop, and I am not sure how to even debug this, the system is totally unusable when this occurs. Nothing under messages and nothing under dmesg
<oldude67> what kernel are you using?
<sp_> ...now if only I knew hth to configure znc to properly authenticate to AuthServ services.
<MindSpark> oldude67, 2.6.30-10
<MindSpark> but I've tried them all from 2.6.30-6 to 2.6.30-13
<MindSpark> and like I said, I had no problem with 2.6.28 and the vesa driver
<oldude67> MindSpark, there were lots of issues with that kernel and the intel drivers, they didnt get it fixed till the 2.6.31-4 kernel.
<MindSpark> but for some reason vesa does not play well with 2.6.30-*, at least on my laptop
<MindSpark> oldude67, yes, I've been following the bugfixes and I've been doing an update every couple of hours hoping it will fix my issue
<MindSpark> It's very frustrating having to restart every couple of minutes when you're in the middle of coding
<oldude67> MindSpark, i got tired of messing with it myself and just downloaded the karmic todate of with the 2.6.31-6 kernel and just started over it made me so mad..lol
<MindSpark> oldude67, you installed it from scratch ?
<MindSpark> will this make a difference from updating ?
<MindSpark> doing a dist-upgrade I mean ?
<oldude67> but there is others that figured it out. even told me to put i915,modeset=0 in my grub boot which helped for a while.
<TheRealmezquital> I'm doing the updates right now, anything I should watch out for?  I heard people were having problems booting after they downloaded the updates
<MindSpark> oldude67, I also have this in dmesg
<MindSpark> [   20.273075] [drm:i915_handle_error] *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking
<MindSpark> [   20.273090] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010
<oldude67> ya its looking for that intel driver and you dont have it in your grub.
<oldude67> for it to use.
<MindSpark> oldude67, do grub takes an option "i915" ?
<CarlFK> oh wow, this isn't stopping  Oct 12 21:52:11 dhcp227 gdm-binary[6958]: WARNING: GdmDisplay: display lasted 0.088082 seconds
<MindSpark> s/do/so
<oldude67> it did with that kernel.
<JazzplayerL9> Yeah anyone got a fix for the "not booting" issue?  A buddy of mine can't get his mind around it
<CarlFK> syslog has  18984 of them
<MindSpark> oldude67, so it won't make a difference with the kernel I am using ?
<MindSpark> how about modeset=0 ?
<MindSpark> I tried nomodeset
<MindSpark> but this doesn't help
<oldude67> MindSpark, do i915,modeset=0 and it should work
<oldude67> rebooting be back later.
<MindSpark> oldude gone ?
<MindSpark> how do I add grub options ?
<TheRealmezquital> MindSpark, edit "/etc/grub.d/40_custom" and place any changes in there
<MindSpark> TheRealmezquital, would it be ok to place them in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<TheRealmezquital> MindSpark, do you have the new grub or the old one?
<MindSpark> TheRealmezquital, I don't know, how do I find out ?
<TheRealmezquital> MindSpark, do a cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg and tell me what you see
<MindSpark> TheRealmezquital, grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<TheRealmezquital> MindSpark, just tell me if you see anything
<neoTheCat> hello. i update to 9.10 on my desktop, no problems.  on my laptop, firefox complains SQLite is to old, but it is at the latest version
<MindSpark> TheRealmezquital, there's no grub.conf in there only a grubenv
<TheRealmezquital> MindSpark, then you probably have the old grub, sorry I dont know how the old grub works with karmic, I'm using the new grub
<MindSpark> TheRealmezquital, so they downgraded grub for karmic ?
<TheRealmezquital> MindSpark, no, they have the new grub which is supposed to be optional, im using alpha 6 for ubuntu studio and grub update is mandatory, you can only install ubuntustudio alpha 6 with the new grub
<TheRealmezquital> 0.97 is actually the old grub, it's not even supported in #grub channel
<MindSpark> TheRealmezquital, so if I do an upgrade every couple of hours, doesn't this mean I should be at the latest version
<maxb> grub 2 *is* optional for upgrades
<maxb> fresh installs, however, are a different matter
<TheRealmezquital> MindSpark, it should list grub as an option, i saw grub2 as an option even after I had dual boot jaumth with karmic working
<MindSpark> TheRealmezquital, ok, I am not sure what the whole grub option thing is. Olddude told me I should add something like i915 modeset=0, but I have no clue where to add that
<bullgard4> What is the main reason to introduce grub2?
<MindSpark> and I don't know what this means
<MindSpark> bullgard4, do you mean why I am asking about it ?
<bullgard4> MindSpark: No.
<TheRealmezquital> bullgard4, that is a question you can take to #grub, I dont believe ubuntu are the ones responsible for grub
<bullgard4> TheRealmezquital: Ubuntu has included grub2 in its repositories. No one else is responsible for this inclusion.
<TheRealmezquital> MindSpark, on the legacy grub usually "menu.lst" is where you put the options
<TheRealmezquital> bullgard4, I was wondering why it was mandatory to upgrade your grub even if it was a new install, that one broke my dual boot lovely for a bit but since then someone helped me solve the issue but was just curious why the change to grub2
<bullgard4> TheRealmezquital: Right.
<voidmage> Can someone take a look at some mono trouble I'm having in karmic?
<voidmage> http://pastebin.com/m6fb8389d
<MindSpark> TheRealmezquital, ok, so do you think "i915" and mode "modeset=0" should be on the same line or each on a separate ?
<akio> I am having a really hard time with xrandr
<webbb82> i was in here yesterday i wanted to change when my computer wakes up  to uncheck the ask for password box it was some folder or file that had all the options that you just click or uncheck a box
<webbb82> i am trying to get bac k to the config file
<TheRealmezquital> MindSpark, you have to append that line to the line "linux ..." when you bootup your machine :  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/431812
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431812 in initramfs-tools "i915: black screen on boot" [Critical,Fix released]
<choman2> hello all
<TheRealmezquital> MindSpark, the bot tells me that bug is fixed so if you can only get your machine to connect to the net and upgrade the software it should be fixed
<TheRealmezquital> !ask | choman2
<ubottu> choman2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MindSpark> TheRealmezquital, I've been doing upgrades every 5 hours since I installed jaunty several months ago
<MindSpark> and this issue hasn't been solved
<TheRealmezquital> MindSpark, ok well you can try adding the lined you talked about in the line where you see "linux.." when you first boot up
<choman2> Dell 600 jaunty installs fine, karmic beta x server freezes.  ATI radeon 9000.  Anyone know if this is being looked at?
<MindSpark> TheRealmezquital, I get a UI, do I switch to commandline grub or what exactly do I do ?
<TheRealmezquital> MindSpark, youre supposed to boot up and when it reboots and you see a menu asking you what version to choose you should be able to type "e"  so you can edit a line that starts with "linux.."
<TheRealmezquital> MindSpark, read the bottom of this thread: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/431812
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431812 in initramfs-tools "i915: black screen on boot" [Critical,Fix released]
<MindSpark> TheRealmezquital, ah, alright, is there a way I can make that default from the menu.lst file ?
<TheRealmezquital> MindSpark, I really dont have any experience with karmic and the legacy grub, i suggest you try what it is suggested on that thread
<MindSpark> TheRealmezquital, alright, thanks
<TheRealmezquital> MindSpark, and if you aren't able to fix it I suggest you come back tomorrow, maybe someone who knows more of the issue can help you, it looks like its been solved though so you just have to try coming back until someone that knows how to fix it can help you
<MindSpark> TheRealmezquital, ok, sounds good, I am going to reboot and give those options a try, thanks again for everything
<webbb82> ok i want to disable ask for password upon waking up the computer what config file do i do this in i went there yesterday and it had all the config options for apps desktop/ everything what is this file
<voidmage> Is there any way to revert to mono 2.2 or 2.0 in karmic? 2.4 is broken on some apps i use
<ripps> webbb82: have tried using gconf-editor?
<webbb82> i think that is it how do i run it..  does it have a list on the left and you click a folder then on the  right check the box?
<choman2> have a dell D600, the x server freezes.  anyone?
<choman2> this is with beta
<webbb82> ripps, thanks alot
<oldude67> ok, did a reboot, and no big issues here. everything came back up no problem. but im not running this in a virtualbox either.
<choman2> anyone experience the x server freezing a lot?
<ubox> anyone have any luck with kpackagekit working properly now?
<ubox> or maybe the fault is with policy kit
<oldude67> ubox, hold on ill check and see if mine is working ok..just rebooted so will see.
<ubox> ok
<oldude67> ubox, dont know yet as its not wanting to get settings right..might be fubarred
<ubox> yea mine just does not authenticate. even if i am root. so it fails any install/upgrade
<ubox> apt-get works fine though so i'm not totally eff'd
<oldude67> well i had it set for opera, and i know it wont get those updates as it is not open source.
<oldude67> so i took it out and trying again and see if that makes a difference.
<oldude67> ya most of the time i do aptitude update...so im like you ...
<Zeikfried> My icons seem to be corrupted on my taskbar, could someone tell me what might be happening? http://imagebin.ca/view/8c8U8dZQ.html
<ubox> ya i would just like to be able to use the cool little popup that say's i have updates etc
<ubox> zeikfried that is a bit strange it looks like maybe part of the theme is broken
<ubox> because if it were just the icons it should still show the panel in behind
<ubox> i would assume anyway
<Zeikfried> I have tried a different theme.
<Zeikfried> What i did was this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1021703
<ubox> how about resume from suspend to ram? anyone have that working properly? mine still just resumes to black
<oldude67> ubox, i havent had it telling me i had updates in a long time. i thought it was borked and they hadnt fixed it yet.so i just do manual updates anyways.
<Zeikfried> I know it is an old distro, but everyone has messed with the betas, so i am sure i can catch a break somwhere if i just ask.
<Zeikfried> And yes i am running 8.10 due to having an intel 950GMA.
<ubox> ooo, you should try just #ubuntu then
<Zeikfried> I did 9.04 and 9.10 and had my desktop completely vanish on me.
<oldude67> Zeikfried, you would probably get more support in just ubuntu
<ubox> i tried going from 8.10 to 9.04 and it screwed everything
<oldude67> Zeikfried, this is for karmic in here.
<Zeikfried> Ok.
<ubox> then i got a new laptop and put on karmic
<ubox> works great minus suspend and the policu kit issue
<Zeikfried> I'll stick to the other room.
<Zeikfried> Thanks guys.
<oldude67> yw
<ubox> np, good luck
<NoelJB> ubox, works for me.
<ubox> really?
<NoelJB> yes
<ubox> which one?
<NoelJB> Thinkpad T61p.  Suspend/resume works fine.
<jdsbluedevl> hi, does anyone in here have a problem opening Handbrake?
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, oh, I hope not!  I have it, but haven't tried in a while.  what problem?
<ubox> lucky noeljb
<jdsbluedevl> NoelJB: won't open
<NoelJB> ubox, well, I have my share of open bugs on karmic.
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, no message at all?  try running from a terminal window.
<jdsbluedevl> "Unable to create ghb. Internal error. Could not parse UI description."
<ubox> i have an hp dv6404ca and it suspends but resumes black. the wifi etc do come back alive though
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, http://osdir.com/ml/debian-bugs-closed/2009-09/msg00769.html
<NoelJB> jdsbluedevl, more succinctly http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=545028
<ubottu> Debian bug 545028 in handbrake-gtk "[handbrake-gtk] Broken ghb" [Normal,Closed]
<jdsbluedevl> NoelJB: that doesn't tell me anything
<NoelJB> basically, it is broken.  someone will have to fix it.  contact upstream.
<NoelJB> upstream, in this case: http://handbrake.fr/
<jdsbluedevl> ok
<leaf-sheep> NoelJB: Late late report.  The wifi worked fine after updating everything since the original ISO release. (from chris2kn5)
<NoelJB> :-)
<ubox> has anyone had trouble connecting to some wifi networks but not others?
<ubox> i can use my network at home but i was at family's earlier and could not connect for the life of me. i even turned of the wep they have and still no go. my htc dream could connect though
<NoelJB> ubox, I had an incident with Jaunty of that nature, but neither Intrepid nor Karmic.
<ubox> hmm, it is strange. it could find the network but just not connect
<NoelJB> ubox, grab current code from the network manager PPA, test again, open report with logs if it fails.
<ubox> i will, how do i do that?
<NoelJB> how do you do what?
<ubox> get the source? like where is the url for the ppa?
<NoelJB> https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk
<ubox> thanks :)
<oldude67> ubox, i just installed gnomes update-manager and it seems to be working fine, just not kde's
<ubox> oh good idea :) i'll use that for now
<oldude67> so must be just a glitch.
<oldude67> just thought you might like to know.
<ubox> i think there is probably a bug report, hopefuly they will fix it
<ubox> thanks for letting me know
<oldude67> i hope so, cause i just as soon use kde's then gnomes.
<oldude67> yw
<NoelJB> Amaranth, you 'round?
<ubox> same here
<Zeikfried> Sorry to bother you guys again, i found my problem. Option      "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
<Zeikfried> Deleted that from my xorg and fixxed the whole thing.
<alteregoa> is someone still awake?
<alteregoa> i have to install ubuntu 9.10 without a CDROM drive, i got a external drive with a installed ubuntu
<alteregoa> now someone helps me please to get it on the computer
<spawnman> hey my wifi disappeared after an update im on 9.10 i tried reloading the drivers and that did nothing, lspci shows the wifi adapter but iwconfig doesnt show that its there
<oldude67> spawnman, is the network manager on your task bar?
<spawnman> yes
<oldude67> is it set to use wifi?
<spawnman> oldude67: what do you mean?
<oldude67> if you right click on it does it say anything about wifi?
<spawnman> no
<oldude67> well on mine which is the one for kde you can right click on it and tell it to use wifi..
<oldude67> what type of card is it?
<DKcross> hello people
<oldude67> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<oldude67> :D
<DKcross> some know about  WUSB54GSC v2?
<DKcross> oldude67,  o7
<spawnman> it used to have wifi information there but after the updates for today (i think it was the new headers) the wifi stuff disappered
<oldude67> and you say it shows up on lspci?
<spawnman> yea
<oldude67> does it say anything in dmesg about it?
<spawnman> im not sure i cant find it
<NoelJB> spawnman, broadcomm?
<spawnman> ath9k
<oldude67> well , im not much help on wifi as i never had to mess with it.maybe someone else can help you more..but its late and i have had a long and rough day..gnight all.
<NoelJB> spawnman, fwiw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/414560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414560 in linux "ath9k disassociates/reassociates a lot" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<NoelJB> if the kernel/drivers don't make it available, and announce it via udev, nothing for network manager to deal with.
<alankila> unfortunately, I have the same issue with my ath9k
<alankila> I've noticed that running a ping in the background helps for some reason in avoiding the semiconstant disassociations
<alankila> they never happen as long as I keep pinging. Otherwise the network most commonly drops, stupidly, when I'm typing on irc. For some reason the ssh network transmit patterns trigger connection failure.
<alankila> and I can also confirm that it was a change in some kernel recently that made it worse, it worked fine for months
<spawnman> im doing sudo apt-get autoremove
<spawnman> in hopes that will solve my problem
<jetsaredim> is there any way to troubleshoot a "network error" in empathy?
<hipitihop> I'm getting upgrade problem for nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server, can someone have a look pls here is output http://paste.ubuntu.com/292032/
<rashed2020> Guys, just looking for confirmation that installing the beta and then just simply updating from there will take me to Karmic final.
<alankila> rashed2020: of course it will.
<rashed2020> Is that sarcasm?
<alankila> No. But now you have to think if this is sarcasm.
<rashed2020> LOL
<rashed2020> Most IRC people are sarcastic or condesending when they say "of course". Just from what I see :P
<rashed2020> The Python community is a bit too full of themselves. Anyway, off to get the beta! Happy days.
<alankila> well, there's nothing special to the current karmic alphas and betas with respect to the final release. It's all just version numbers of packages in certain ftp/http tree.
<alankila> for all I know your distro is probably already 95 % final, and the 5 % will be updated in the whatever time there's left before the final release.
<rashed2020> That's good to hear.
<alankila> hmm, well, it's still 2 weeks away. I guess it's much more than 5 % that will get updated in that time. The release churn is probably pretty immense based on the current rate of change
<alankila> something like 300 MB per week or whatever it's been lately
<rashed2020> Room mate says he's been getting around 80MBs of updates a day.
<ActionParsnip> if you uninstall unnecessary apps, your updates will decrease
<alankila> I recall that either edgy or feisty also had a rather painful release with a lot of churn, a new kernel every day for like 2 weeks
<ActionParsnip> like uninstall openoffice (500Mb) and install abiword (10Mb) and gnumeric (12Mb)
<alankila> I knew it was released because the kernel updates stopped coming. But I knew it wouldn't work that well, the updates stopped only because they ran out of time, not because they ran out of bugs
<hipitihop> anyone have idea on my nfs-common upgrade prob output here http://paste.ubuntu.com/292032/
<alankila> dpigs indicates that removing ubuntu-docs would get me 170 MB. In constrast, killing opeoffice's largest package only gets me 45 MB
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: try: sudo /etc/init.d/idmapd stop; sudo apt-get -f install
<alankila> urk, missed one. 125 MB for openoffice.org-core
<ActionParsnip> alankila: exactly, its massive
<alankila> well, ubuntu-docs was larger :)
<rashed2020> So OO is AT LEAST 600 megs?
 * alankila likes dpigs
<leaf-sheep> You sure don't need the package 'example-content'
<alankila> there is 250 MB of stuff according to dpigs related to openoffice. Possibly there are other packages that are unobviously named which are included only because opneoffice is.
<tonyyarusso> How do xsplash and gdm decide what resolution to use?
<leaf-sheep> alankila: You could go with Ubuntu Minimal and install the bare essential packages. That'd be easier.
<alankila> leaf-sheep: nah, I'm actually a rather maximalist person and I even launch openoffice every now and then
<leaf-sheep> Alrigh. Just throwing that one out.
<leaf-sheep> Night.  Off to sleep.
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip: I'm getting the error during apt-get upgrade, are you suggesting 'apt-get -f install nfs-common or just try upgrade after " sudo /etc/init.d/idmapd stop"
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: from the error the service is not stopable, could try a reboot
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip: machine has been rebooted multiple time an dI have been getting this error for a number of days
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: could force install the deb but its not very graceful
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip: hmm, this is a mythbuntu machine, might check if it actualy needs thew two packages otherwise maybe I can remove ?
<ActionParsnip> possibly
<eagles0513875> morning
<meborc> morning
<eagles0513875> how goes it
<JDahl> My desktop folders got a green flag, and from the properties menu, I gather this means that the files have been synchronized with UbuntuOne.  Have my files been uploaded to an Ubuntu Server without me explicitly asking for it?
<eagles0513875> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<eagles0513875> !info one
<ubottu> Package one does not exist in karmic
<eagles0513875> what is ubuntu one anyway JDahl
<JDahl> eagles0513875, I am not really sure,  but I think it's some kind of synchronization service for configuration files, so that you can easier migrate your account to other machines,  and Ubuntu provides the server infrastructure
<eagles0513875> !info ubuntuone
<ubottu> Package ubuntuone does not exist in karmic
 * eagles0513875 smacks ubottu
<JDahl> In either case,  it is very unfortunate to have your files uploaded to Ubuntu servers automatically...
<eagles0513875> JDahl: wish i could help u out but i have no idea what ubuntu one is
<eagles0513875> JDahl: ya i agree
<eagles0513875> hell if anything why  not just burn the /etc folder to a cd or dvd instead of upload them
<rashed2020> UbuntuOne is 2GB or free cloudspace
<eagles0513875> JDahl: https://one.ubuntu.com/
<JDahl> eagles0513875, In principle I think the service is great.. But it's unacceptable that my work documents have suddenly been uploaded to a remote server
<rashed2020> OF*
<eagles0513875> JDahl: but i dont think anyone has access to them but u
<eagles0513875> think of it in a way as a back up
<eagles0513875> of ur work
<JDahl> eagles0513875, no way should Ubuntu upload private documents without my permissions.
<eagles0513875> agreed
<eagles0513875> JDahl: have you checked launchpad.net to see if a bug has been filed in regards to that
<eagles0513875> JDahl: just discovered the ubuntuone channel on here
<JDahl> those are not .gimp files etc.  Those are folders on my Desktop with confidential files
<eagles0513875> JDahl: ask them in the #ubuntuone channel cuz im not sure how that works in all honesty
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip: that seems to have worked iow removed nfs-common.. thanks
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: awesome, wtg :D
<digifor> Will Karmic be able to be booted from external USB hard drives on the Intel iMac with grub2?
<eagles0513875> digifor: i tried btw at alpha 6 stage but it doesnt seem to pick it up
<eagles0513875> will have to try it again with the beta its possible
<eagles0513875> digifor: ahhh wait i tried with a bootable usb flash drive which didnt work i have tried it in the past but had issues with where grub is installed
<peepsalot> where is the grub menu stored?
<digifor> Another question. Have you tried booting from an external usb DVD drive with grub2?
<RussellAlan> Hey guys, I can't seem to get my mouse to stop moving in 9.10 -12 or 9.10 -11
<ActionParsnip> !grub2  | peepsalot
<ubottu> peepsalot: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<digifor> peepsalot, I have tried in the past but from what I understand EFI won't boot from external usb. I was wondering if that is still the case with grub2?
<peepsalot> EFI?
<digifor> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<peepsalot> i see... gotta reboot. brb
<RussellAlan> Anyone up for a challenge?
<RussellAlan> Should I do a fresh install
<RussellAlan> I upgraded from 9.04 to Karmic
<RussellAlan> and before my mouse would jump around a little bit, but now it is uncontrollable.
<peepsalot> whenever I boot, the first thing I see from grub is "Entering Rescue mode...", where it thrashes my hard drive for about 10 seconds before finally displaying a normal grub boot menu.  It boots fine from there, but the fact that it says entering rescue mode bothers me, and seems like it should take that long to load a grub menu
<peepsalot> s/should/shouldn't/
<eagles0513875> peepsalot: run this command if you can get to a command line
<eagles0513875> sudo update-grub
<peepsalot> eagles0513875, i just ran that, and ran an update which also ran that
<peepsalot> doesn't make a difference
<eagles0513875> ok peepsalot humm
<ActionParsnip> is karmic right on schedule for release?
<RussellAlan> Okay, no more retarded bouncing mouse.
<RussellAlan> Can someone help me install an irc client?
<RussellAlan> Quassell won't run.
<joaopinto> RussellAlan, add/remove, xchat
<eagles0513875> bleeh quassel lol
<RussellAlan> I agree
<RussellAlan> I'm trying to install kvirc or xchat
<RussellAlan> just don't know which version to get.
<eagles0513875> RussellAlan: its easy try out kvirc just run on the command line sudo apt-get install kvirc
<joaopinto> RussellAlan, there is a single version for it, you don't need to care about that
<RussellAlan> ahh
<RussellAlan> see, i still think its complicated
<ActionParsnip> RussellAlan: sudo apt-get install pidgin    is one option
<RussellAlan> but its just so easy
<ActionParsnip> !irc | RussellAlan
<ubottu> RussellAlan: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<joaopinto> RussellAlan, Install software on your apps menu, is that complicated ?
<RussellAlan> what app from apps menu?
<RussellAlan> I could never find it in 9.04
<joaopinto> RussellAlan, Applications -> Install Software
<joaopinto> RussellAlan, on 9.04 it was Add/Remove apps
<ActionParsnip> RussellAlan: karmic has a software store in the applications menu
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, software center, not store :)
<RussellAlan> Under what tab?
<joaopinto> RussellAlan, Applications
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: aye, that one too ;)
<joaopinto> from the same place you launch the regular apps ?
<RussellAlan> I see nothing.
<joaopinto> RussellAlan, I am assuming you are using Ubuntu, not kubuntu, I am not familiar with kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> RussellAlan: sudo apt-get install software-center
<ActionParsnip> !info software-center
<ubottu> software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing applications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.1 (karmic), package size 247 kB, installed size 1372 kB
<RussellAlan> =D
<joaopinto> anyone on kubuntu there must be a similiar action which uses a different app
<jbicha> software-center is not installed by default in Kubuntu, but it's not too hard to add it
<RussellAlan> Ahhh, thanks guys.
<RussellAlan> How can I set default browser?
<ActionParsnip> RussellAlan: system -> prefs -> preferred applications
<Rofl> need help: after upgrading to kubuntu 9.10 and restarting the screens stays black forever after the kubuntu loading bar appears
<Rofl> come on people i need my laptop
<joaopinto> Rofl, you understand the meaning of beta, right ?
<joaopinto> if you needed your laptop you would never upgrade to beta :)
<Rofl> they should put at the start: Warning, by unstable we dont mean ur laptop can go slow as hell, we mean it has the potential of broking up and not even starting
<Rofl> =/
<jbicha> rofl, what graphics card are you using in your laptop?
<Rofl> nvidia
<jbicha> which nvidia?
<Rofl> ...
<Rofl> damn i should save this type of data
<joaopinto> Rofl, "Note: This is a beta release. Do not install it on production machines. The final stable version will be released on October 29th, 2009."
<Rofl> where was that warning displayed
<joaopinto> Rofl, on the beta page
<JackD> your data is still there just boot on the livecd and grab it
<Rofl> okay NVM now, i just need to fix the error
<Rofl> how i can know my nvidia?
<Rofl> it says in the laptop geforce 7000
<joaopinto> there have been some people reporting unbootable systems with nvidia
<Rofl> oh shi--
<Rofl> well, is there a way to go back?
<joaopinto> Rofl, have you selected to installl the accelerated driver from the hardware dialog ?
<Rofl> nop joaopinto
<Rofl> what is rare is that the kubuntu charging bar appears
<Rofl> and then turns infinite black screen
<joaopinto> anyone using kubuntu+1 here ?
<RussellAlan> kvirc is junk
<Rofl> oh my god any recomendations i need them i am desesperate
<Rofl> how i can install the graphics driver from the text mode
<joaopinto> Rofl, yes, if you are desesperate, re-install 9.04
<jbicha> you can try booting recovery mode, installing nvidia-glx-185 and then running nvidia-xconfig
<Rofl> ok let me enter recovery
<Rofl> second
<RussellAlan> How can I set a desktop icon? Like minimize.
<Rofl> jbicha: now i am in recovery mode
<Rofl> what i do
<jbicha> install nvidia-glx-185
<Rofl> -_-
<Rofl> how i do that... netroot, what i choose?
<RussellAlan> can I apt-get an sdk file?
<jbicha> if you don't know how to install software, you'd probably be better off testing inside VirtualBox or something
<jbicha> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-185
<Rofl> Sudo aptitude thx for making me things easy!
<Rofl> ...
<digifor> Are the netboot install iso's also using grub2? http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/NetBoot
<jbicha> netroot
<vivid> the karmic net iso i used installed grub2
<digifor> thanks vivid
<vivid> np
<Rofl> jbicha: installation ended
<Rofl> reboot?
<virtuald> vivid, karmic comes with grub2 unless you upgrade
<jbicha> sudo nvidia-xconfig then try rebooting
<vivid> because it has to i would assume, cant boot from ext4 with legacy grub right?
<jbicha> jaunty grub can boot ext4
<joaopinto> vivid, ye syou can
<joaopinto> yes
<Rofl> jbicha: nop, not worked
<Rofl> still black screen
<vivid> meh, i didnt use ext4 in jaunty for very long, lots of crashing when deleting files
<Rofl> the reason i dont wanna reinstall is cause i dont remember how to delete the OS, installing the linux and use the same partition like before and not a new 1
<Rofl> i dont wanna lose data
<joaopinto> Rofl, backup your /home dir
<Rofl> i mean
<Rofl> some time ago
<ActionParsnip> Rofl: restore from backups then
<Rofl> nvm...
<Rofl> LMAO now i remember what he told me
<Rofl> he said me auto thigns are bad: i used whole disk option in the installer, and it installed linux instalation partition in all the disk
<Rofl> not ext3
<Rofl> so i dont remember how to assign 15GB to linux partion and the rest for the disk, or using the same partion like before without losing data, all from command line =/
<Rofl> ...
<Rofl> i mean mounting a partition...
<joaopinto> Rofl, so you don't have any data now, just re-install 9.04, move to #ubuntu, and be happy
<Rofl> OF COURSE I HAVE DATA
<JackD> if you used the entire disk option you don't
<Rofl> i have a windows xp os, this linux, and some precious openoffice documents
<Rofl> oh roflmaool fuck nevermind...
<joaopinto> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Rofl> what i choose to download...64amd or 32bit...
<JackD> the entire disk option does exactly what it says on the box
<joaopinto> Rofl, you told "...i used whole disk option in the installer..."
<Rofl> amd64 or 32bit....
<tuukkah> hey guys. i just had a resume failure where X died and gdm won't restart. is there an apport command i should run from console?
<Rofl> joaopinto: is there any dif between choosing from amd64 and 32bit
<Rofl> because my laptops says: amd turionx2 64
<Rofl> or its best to stay with 32 bit
<tuukkah> /usr/share/apport/apporcheckresume?
<Rofl> hello?!
<jbicha> flash is easier to get working in 32 bit
<RussellAlan> Hey guys, Volume (ntfs) being my windows partition, what is the path to that?
<elumbella> are there any new panel icons for other applications such as pidgin, skype etc?
<NoReflex> Hello! I'm copying a few GB from the current HDD (Samsung HM320JI - notebook) on a IDE HDD in a USB enclosure. The thing is that the copy speed is about 20 MB/s and the CPU usage is around 97% (Intel C2D T7250 2 Ghz) - I'm using Kubuntu Karmic
<NoReflex> I tried copying some files from my Kingston 4 GB flash drive...also the speed is around 18 MB/s and the CPU usage is around 75%
<zer0x> Hi all, quick question, can't remember.. does recovery mode try getting an internet connection with dhcp?
<G_A_C> zer0x: it asks you when you boot it what you want to do
<G_A_C> you can either go directly to a root shell, or start dhcp first
<zer0x> G_A_C: bargain, cheers G_A_C :d
<zer0x> *:d
<zer0x> *:D damn caps!
<Tarthen> Oooh. New Nvidia updates
<Tarthen> this fix the TTY breakage?
<Tarthen> or does it break it beyond all comprehension :P
<eolo999> hi, here you talk of karmic or lucid?
<Tarthen> Karmic, atm
<jonathan_> hello! since the upgrade from kubuntu jaunty to karmic, pulseaudio isn't working anymore. That isn
<jonathan_> that wouldn't be any problem if there is any alternative...
<jonathan_> can anyone suggest me any program that detects everything automatically too? i don't want the stuff with alsa and the asoundrc file again which doesn't work in the end :S
<jonathan_> oh and by the way; I'm using an 5.1 card and sound system, otherwise alsa wouldn't be any problem. But try to configure alsa for a 5.1 system :)
<joaopinto> jonathan_, how have you determined that the problem is with pulseaudio ?
<joaopinto> jonathan_, you can disable PA, however I am not sure you know the source of your problem
<joaopinto> to disable PA: touch $HOME/.pulse_a11y_nostart ; echo autospawn = no|tee -a ~/.pulse/client.con
<joaopinto> f ; killall pulseaudio
 * eolo999 :: PulseAudio always PulseAudio
<joaopinto> the gnome mixer will not work after disabling PA, you will need to use the command line alsamixer
<jonathan_> I'm using kubuntu
<jonathan_> not ubuntu/gnome
<joaopinto> ok, i am not familiar with kubuntus mixer, not sure if it will work after disabling PA
<joaopinto> but again, there is no indication that your problem is with PA :)
<jonathan_> well; first I can't run the volume control of pulseaudio anymore, it crashes directly after launching. second the pulseaudio icon disappeared from the taskbar, it looks like pulse isn'
<jonathan_> isn'
<jonathan_> isn't supported anymore... and third; someone in the internet had the same problem after upgrading and said it would be pulseaudio :P
<joaopinto> jonathan_, everythone with sound problems usually blaims PA
<Tarthen> PA isn't THAT broken
<ActionParsnip> its a lot better now
<jonathan_> i like Pulseaudio and without it i wouldn't have any 5.1 sound for the last years! Its great!
<joaopinto> first people blaimed linux for it's lack of sound support, now they blame PA :)
<Tarthen> lol
<Tarthen> PA is stable enough for me
<Tarthen> it works on everything
<jonathan_> well ok then tell me please what else could be the problem :D
<Tarthen> at work, a little too much. We had a demo Ubuntu box that when we started it to show the management, the login sound was epic loud :P
<Tarthen> The new Nvidia update won't kill me, will it :P?
<jonathan_> no it wont... or it didn't kill me ;)
<void^_> good thing you'll be our guinea pig :3
<Tarthen> lol
<ActionParsnip> Tarthen: i use the 190 driver here, works nice
<jonathan_> or why does my PA volume control crash every time i run it?
<Tarthen> 1:13, 1:14, 1:18, 1:24, 1:23, 1:19, 1:15 are my boot times according to bootchart
<Tarthen> :S
<Tarthen> that's absolutely horrid
<Tarthen> considering Jaunty hits 17sec
<Tarthen> is that a bad thing?
<Tarthen> although... I think bootchart's bugged
<Tarthen> all CPU and disk usage stops at 42sec
<ActionParsnip> Tarthen: are you in a rush?
<Manchuriano> ./cornh0l3.sh
<Tarthen> ActionParsnip: Well, everyone's getting much quicker boot times. And yes, in fact, I am in a rush
<rww> Tarthen: did you upgrade from jaunty or do a fresh install?
<Tarthen> rww: Fresh install
<ActionParsnip> Tarthen: boot earlier then, if you read dmesg | less    you can see what is happening during the boot and recify
<Tarthen> ah. awesome, I'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> Tarthen: the colomn on the left is the milliseconds since the kernel came up
<Tarthen> hmm
<Tarthen> It stops at 30 seconds
<rww> ActionParsnip: seconds, actually.
<jonathan_> can noone help me with pulseaudio? or suggest my any workaround? i don't want to be 19 days without sound...
<ActionParsnip> Tarthen: whats the message?
<ActionParsnip> rww: true, i was thinking the decimal places
<Tarthen> [   30.630802] CPU3 attaching sched-domain:[   30.630804]  domain 0:span 2-3 level MC[   30.630806]   groups: 3 2[   30.630809]   domain 1:span 0-3 level CPU[   30.630810]    groups: 2-3 0-1
<indus> jonathan_: try using alsa
<Tarthen> That's it
<Tarthen> next entry after that is [ 1194.677582] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:22:6b:da:95:98
<ActionParsnip> Tarthen: ok you have some ammo, go see if jeeves knows anything
<Manchuriano> ---------Can I burn a 1gb iso with Ubuntu brasero???
<indus> jonathan_: killall -vvv pulseaudio
<Tarthen> ah hah
<JonathanEllis> Can someone please point me towards some info about what will be good in Karmic
<Tarthen> [   20.862282] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready takes 5 seconds
<Tarthen> JonathanEllis: Xsplash, newer apps, prettiness...
<joaopinto> JonathanEllis, check the release notes ?
<ActionParsnip> Tarthen: http://forums.opensuse.org/install-boot-login/406961-kernel-question-boot-quad-cpu.html
<ActionParsnip> Tarthen: looks like its normal for quad core
<rww> JonathanEllis: there's a list of new stuff at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta
<eolo999> hi, the mic stopped working in pulseaudio, forgive me but i'm really annoyed by pulseaudio.
<joaopinto> eolo999, again, why do you know it's related to PA ?
<eolo999> is there any doc on how to debug pulseaudio
<joaopinto> eolo999, have you selected the input device on your sound settings ?
<ActionParsnip> Tarthen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powernowd/+bug/198589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198589 in powernowd "No cool n' quiet for amd phenom processors (dup-of: 261608)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261608 in powernowd "AMD CPU Family 17 not recognized by cpufreq-detect.sh" [Medium,Fix released]
<eolo999> it randomly switch from working to not-working
<Tarthen> I have an Intel Q6600
<Tarthen> hm
<eolo999> the right device is selected
<Tarthen> doesn't bother me, those were just the last logs
<eolo999> how do you debug PA?
<joaopinto> eolo999, ok, so it randomly fails to record is that ?
<ActionParsnip> eolo999: could try: killalll pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*    then press alt+f2   and run: pulseaudio
<joaopinto> can you test it with a recording application ?
<eolo999> joaopinto: ok
 * eolo999 does it
<joaopinto> just to make sure it's audio related, and not to whatever app you are using, voip I assume :)
<joaopinto> audio stack
<JonathanEllis> rww, Tarthen, joaopinto: Thanks. I will read the release notes
<eolo999> joaopinto: it still doesn't work
<eolo999> joaopinto: even 'gnome-record' doesn't receive input from mic
<Tarthen> ooh
<Tarthen> Clouds
<joaopinto> eolo999, it's random right, it works sometimes ? can you identify a pattern when it stops working ?
<eolo999> not yet, that's why i was looking for debug strategies
<eolo999> to get more infos on what's happening
<joaopinto> ok, afaik debugging PA is complex, becaust PA is just the tip of the iceberg
<joaopinto> check http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/Community#BugsPatchesTranslations
<joaopinto> dtchen, can you provide any info on how to debug PA ?
<eolo999> normally i used to apt purge pulseaudio but in karmic things are too related and it's not an option anymore.
<joaopinto> eolo999, you can disable PA with: touch $HOME/.pulse_a11y_nostart ; echo autospawn = no|tee -a ~/.pulse/client.con
<joaopinto> f ; killall pulseaudio
<joaopinto> but debugging the problem would benefit others
<eolo999> that's why i'm here
<JonathanEllis> Is there a page I can show to a potential new user of ubuntu (currently a frustrated windows user) about how great the new ubuntu is? The release notes assume some prior knowledge of ubuntu. She is looking to transition to ubuntu but I am not sure whether to put her on 9.04 or 9.10 when it is finally released
<eolo999> but i wanted to give more details on why my PA fails
<joaopinto> JonathanEllis, if you are a new user, do not install 9.10 at this time
<joaopinto> you may find problems for which you don't have know-how
<joaopinto> JonathanEllis, either use 9.04 or wait for the final release
<rwat> what is the current mechanism for extending ones video resolution beyond that offered in gnome?
<JonathanEllis> joaopinto: I am not a new user. My friend is. But since final release is so soon, I would like to find new-user-friendly information about karmic. Perhaps that info is not available yet?
<joaopinto> eolo999, you may already done it, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting, check the Getting Line Input to work (Microphone, etc) section
<eolo999> joaopinto: thx
<joaopinto> JonathanEllis, I don't thing you will find anything different from what is already published for the previous ubuntu releases
<Veinor> after doing the latest round of updates, every time I try to boot I get the ubuntu glowing logo and then a black screen.
<rwat> I have installed karmic but gnome doesn't show the resolution I want. Normally I would edit xorg.conf (and before that XF86Config) but now there isn't one - where do I put my modes etc?
<joaopinto> Veinor, nvidia ?
<Veinor> nope
<joaopinto> hum, have you tried the -12 kernel ?
<joaopinto> there was a kernel update today
<eolo999> joaopinto: no way. the wiki link didn't helped.
<Veinor> didn't get installed.
<Veinor> although the -11 kernel fails as well
<Veinor> seems like it can't get the root file system
<joaopinto> sorry, bbl
<Veinor> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/hexstuff does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<joaopinto> rwat, you can create a xorg.conf if needed
<joaopinto> rwat, kill X, and run Xorg -configure
<joaopinto> Veinor, that looks bad :P
<Veinor> Yeah.
<Veinor> Seems like the uuid got changed somehow.
<JonathanEllis> Are the new versions of http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktopedition and http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/910features/ available for preview somewhere yet?
<Veinor> I seem to have seriously messed up /
<Veinor> to the point where it's not finding it. :/
<dreamon> Karmic Wifi Intel Chipset LINK 5100 dont work.. on jaunty it worked fine
<Veinor> fixed!
<Tarthen> why is Launchpad so bloody hard
<Tarthen> Where is the "submit bug" button?!
<ActionParsnip> !bug | Tarthen
<ubottu> Tarthen: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Tarthen> oh.
<Tarthen> lol
<Veinor> the problem i have with that is that it doesn't work when you have a system that can't boot
<Tarthen> oh how I love apport
<jimlovell777> What's up with the full volume pops from my computer speakers when I mute, unmute and boot my computer? It's unsettling to say the least. How can I stop it? If I hit a webpage with embedded audio or video and I have all volume meters set to 0/mute the speakers on my system crackle. I've verified this also happens on a two other makes and models of computer.
<AzaTht> I had an question regarding spotify under wine under karmic which was problematic; has anyone seen this issue?
<PolitikerNEU> Hello, does anybody know how to disable startup sound (of gdm)?
<jimlovell777> PolitikerNEU: System->Preferences->Startup Applications
<JoshuaL> jimlovell777, isnt the the login sound? :)
<JoshuaL> that*
<Tarthen> jimlovell777: of GDM
<Tarthen> That WAS in Login Preferences
<JoshuaL> i think he means the login-ready screen
<Tarthen> but thanks to Xsplash
<JoshuaL> i filled in a bug about that
<Tarthen> that doesn't exist anymore :)
<JoshuaL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/445747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445747 in gdm "Login screen ready sound plays while sound scheme is turned off" [Low,New]
<PolitikerNEU> Ah, that's a bug - but shouldn't the sound scheme be user specific?
<jimlovell777> PolitikerNEU: It can't be if no one is logged in at that point
<jimlovell777> PolitikerNEU: Nevermind
<JoshuaL> PolitikerNEU, sure, but tell me where else to disable it?
<PolitikerNEU> jimlovell777: Sure - but who defines the gdm login scheme - in 9.04 it was in gdmsetup acc. to some user in #ubuntu-de
<jimlovell777> PolitikerNEU: I was thinking of the wrong sound, I'll stay out of it lol.
<JoshuaL> but when i mute my system it is also muted, but turning of sounds doesnt affect it
<JoshuaL> looks like a design bug imo
<rw> How can I get notify-send to display mutliple notifications at the same time?
<AzaTht> hmm, wonder why external links doesn't open in new tab in firefox any more
<Tarthen> AzaTht: I had that. Look in default programs
<AzaTht> ah
<AzaTht> ty
<Ian_Corne> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=468 gief in black
<cankoy> will this patch be applied to karmic? http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13121
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 13121 in BIOS "Buggy _BCM - acer aspire 5720G, 5710Z, 5315" [High,Closed: code_fix]
<hggdh> cankoy: better to ask at #ubuntu-kernel
<jonathan_> hm i still didn't get pulseaudio's pavucontrol running
<jonathan_> it crashes with this error: http://pastebin.com/m3482ec6a
<jonathan_> any ideas what is wrong with my pulseaudio? the error occures since the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<sp_> question: why does alsa seem to always tweak the volume levels when I upgrade the alsa packages?
<jonathan_> please help me, i don'
<jonathan_> i don't want to be 19 days or longer without any sound
<JoshuaL> !bug | jonathan_
<ubottu> jonathan_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jonathan_> yes you have my word that i will fill a bug report... but until the bug is solved i don't want to be without any sound...
<jonathan_> isn't there any kind of workaround?
<dreamon> anybody here with nvidia GT240m Grafikkarte noch Karmic.. ?
<JoshuaL> jonathan_, i have no idea, the faster you report it the faster it will be fixed :)
<JoshuaL> and karmic will break as stated in the /topic
<jonathan_> nice.
<jonathan_> damnd shit not even the bug report site on launchpad works
<jonathan_> i can neither login nor create a new account to report the bug.
<pmatulis> jonathan_: be patient
<Tarthen> Launchpad times out
<Tarthen> nice one, Canonical
<topyli> launchpad is free software now, go fix it :)
<Tarthen> Can't help a slow datacenter ;)
<hggdh> no problems with LP here
<wirechief_> you really should start making smaller bug reports
<Tarthen> Oh, I'm trying to READ a bug
<wirechief_> anyone have an idea why i cannot get my fresh updated Karmic (on a cd) to update my install ?
 * wirechief_ not sure if i explained that well enough
<KruyKaze> has the remote desktop freeze problem been resolved?
<pmatulis> KruyKaze: bug #?
<Ranakah> hi all... anybody know how work ubuntu 9.10 with radeon 1950 pro?
<KruyKaze> don't have a number but basically incompatibility remote viewer and compiz
<wirechief_> Ranakah have you tried asking in #phoronix ?
<wekt> Where is the best place(s) to submit a proposal for an enhancement?  How would I acquire approval in advance that if I do the work for an enhancement, it will be integrated?
<Ranakah> ok tnx.. i'l try
<pmatulis> wekt: enhancement for what?
<wekt> a package.  An alteration.
<wekt> though i am interested in the case for a new package as well.
<pmatulis> wekt: try becoming a motu
<wekt> and then?  would i be able to approve my own changes?
<pmatulis> wekt: it doesn't work that way
<pmatulis> wekt: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/
<hakaishi> Hi, I got a problem with the nvidia drivers. I get this message: NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<hakaishi> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 and a NVidia 8800 GTS Card
<hakaishi> where should I look for the system's kernel log?
<Tarthen> dmesg | less
<Tarthen> or /var/log/dmesg
<hakaishi> thanks
<wekt> where are milestones for VLC listed?
<Ian_Corne> hehe going to a beta without knowing what dmsg is :p
<wekt> wrong channel
<Tarthen> heh
<Tarthen> The beta is... smooth
<Tarthen> it's crazy
<Tarthen> I expected a LOT more trouble
<Tarthen> Nvidia worked. Sound works. D: please tell me I have the beta
<hakaishi> After booting my screen stays black... and the error given is: NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. (from xorg.conf)
<Tarthen> again, am I using the beta :B?
<Tarthen> uhm
<Ian_Corne> tried removing the xorg hakaishi ?
<Ian_Corne> make sure the driver is actually installed
<hatchetman82> hello
<Ian_Corne> i've heard from people that the driver was uninstalled during upgrade
<hatchetman82> hwo can i check my CPU's temperature from the terminal ? i've tried 3 different temperature widgets and none work
<hatchetman82> how*
<hatchetman82> i want to know if its some bug with my hardware or a misconfiguration
<hakaishi> Ian_Corne: if I remove the module "nvidia" and enter "nv" everything works, but no desktop effects and such will work
<Tarthen> hatchetman82: Hmm. Have you set up libsensors?
<Tarthen> hatchetman82: You need to do manual config
<hakaishi> Ian_Corne: nvidia-glx-185 and similar are installed
<hatchetman82> Tarthen: i dont really know my way around the libs, but i've installed the gnome sensors applet, among others. one of them had to have installed something along these lines
 * hatchetman82 checks the deps for gnome sensors applet
<hatchetman82> funny thing is it reads the temps off my HD and GPU
<hatchetman82> just no CPU
<hakaishi> hatchetman82: Maybe your CPU doesn't support it???
<hatchetman82> Tarthen: yes, gnome sensor applet has libsensors 4 listed as a package dependancy
<hatchetman82> core 2 duo e8400 ... fairly recent model
<hatchetman82> and it works on windows, so im positive its supported
<hakaishi> okay ^^
<hatchetman82> :-)
<Ian_Corne> hakaishi: ok then i don't know
<Ian_Corne> have you tried removing the xorg file?
<hatchetman82> i think it has something to do with the motherboard's ACPI implementation, but i want to make sure
<Ian_Corne> alot of stuff is autodetected
<hatchetman82> hakaishi: i have an nvidia card, using the 185 driver with an almost empty xorg.conf file and effects work
<hatchetman82> if you want i could upload my xorg.conf to a pastebin
<hakaishi> Ian_Corne: I'll try. but, I typed nvidia-xconfig before.
<hatchetman82> so anyone know how i can list the detected sensors from the terminal or something ?
<hakaishi> okay, I'll return after a reboot
<Tarthen> Heh
<Tarthen> O
<Tarthen> I'm slightly afraid to reboot :P
<hatchetman82> whats the worst that could happen ? :-)
<hatchetman82> got fire insurance ?
<Tarthen> Hmm
<Tarthen> no
<Tuplapiste> ;P
<Tarthen> I don't think my XPS will cause fire though
<Tarthen> I think
<hatchetman82> anywy, there's nothing under /proc/acpi/thermal_zone on my machine, so its a kernel/hardware issue
<hatchetman82> there have been exploding laptops before
 * hatchetman82 checks BIOS ACPI settings
<hatchetman82> trying to enter bios setup with a bluetooth keyboard is a bad idea
<Tarthen> ahaha
<bullgard4> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1920: "first quit Empathy and then in the terminal type: 'EMPATHY_LOGFILE=/tmp/empathy.log GST_DEBUG=\*fsrtp\*:5 EMPATHY_DEBUG=all empathy'. This command does terminate properly. What's wrong in its syntax?
<bullgard4> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1920: "first quit Empathy and then in the terminal type: 'EMPATHY_LOGFILE=/tmp/empathy.log GST_DEBUG=\*fsrtp\*:5 EMPATHY_DEBUG=all empathy'. This command does no terminate properly. What's wrong in its syntax?
<bullgard4> s/no/not/
<AceKing> After installing 9.10 beta, all my movies are playing in a very low color... Almost black and white. If I open the movie with Avidemux, it plays in color. I tried uninstalling Totem completely and reinstalling but it didn't help. Any ideas?
<Tarthen> AceKing: Reinstall the Gstreamer plugins?
<AceKing> Tarthen: Thank you!
<hakaishi> I'm back. Deleting the xorg.conf in no solution for me. My PC'll just start without any 3d-support. I noticed that by system->administration->hardwaredrivers (or whatever the names may be... I'm using a german version), there should be a green button, after activating. Does someone know a way to install the NVIDIA driver manually per terminal?
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: Okay... but thats already installed...
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: then run: nvidiai-settings
<mac_v> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: shouldn't nvidia-xconfig suffice?
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: typo there, youo get the idea
<AceKing> Tarthen: There are so many checked. How do I know which gstreamer items to uninstall?
<Tarthen> Hmm
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: if you get an error from nvidia-settings then run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Tarthen> AceKing: Re-install should do it, IMO
<joaopinto> AceKing, Tarthen reinstalling does not usually fix app problems
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: then reboot
<Tarthen> joaopinto: Oh wait yeah. Packages are checksummed
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: I already did that, but it won't boot up again
<Tarthen> joaopinto: I've been spending too much time with MS products, obviously
<joaopinto> AceKing, better file a bug report
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: do you use a crt monitor?
<hatchetman82> so where do i go to get help with my ACPI issues ?
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: No, a TFT
<AceKing> joaopinto, how do I do that
<Dr_Willis> dvi or vga connection?
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: ok cool
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: instead of rebooting, if you restart x is it ok?
<hakaishi> the crtl+alt+backspace won't do, so how do I restart x?
<Pici> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<C-S-B> Hurry up karmic, i want to blitz this slowly dying jaunty install :
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: alt+print scrn+k
<hakaishi> Pici: I cant find a package called that...
<Pici> hakaishi: There should also be a checkbox somewhere in the keyboard preferences in Gnome
<sergemine> Please, anyone. Need help here
<sergemine> Installed the new Ubuntu beta in dual boot
<sergemine> Windows wa detexted and set up, but doesnt start
<sergemine> Grub2 shows some text when trying to load it, but so quickly I cant reed it. And then just hangs.
<sergemine> Someone, please
<sergemine> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<sergemine> menuentry "Microsoft Windows XP Professional RU (on /dev/sda2)" {
<sergemine> 	insmod ntfs
<sergemine> 	set root=(hd0,2)
<sergemine> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set ac1854d91854a45c
<sergemine> 	drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}
<sergemine> 	chainloader +1
<sergemine> }
<sergemine> ### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<Tarthen> o.o
<Tarthen> uh
<Tarthen> pastebin.com
<Tarthen> use it please
<sergemine> I will
<sergemine> and the Grub?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | sergemine
<ubottu> sergemine: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<AzaTht> has there been any changes to automount of mass storage devices?
<Dr_Willis> windows fails to boot you mean - an dyou see the windows message go by real fast?
<ActionParsnip> sergemine: the --no-floppy makes my OS not boot
<Dr_Willis> AzaTht:  i find it not working very well.. thats a change :(
<AzaTht> Dr_Willis: I find it not working at all :(
<AzaTht> the usual question is: feature or bug?
<sergemine> -ActionParsnip-, did you remove that string then?
<AzaTht> (sometimes some strang devs can think of it as feature)
<joaopinto> !bug | AceKing
<ubottu> AceKing: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ActionParsnip> sergemine: yes i put a grep on grub.cfg so i know if its been add. i then know to delete it before i reboot
<Dr_Willis> AzaTht:  it workss here for a few min.. then somthing crashes and it stops.. i log out/in and it works again for a while...
<AzaTht> hmm
<sergemine> -ActionParsnip-, so you revo
<Dr_Willis> and yes - its very annoying. :)
<ActionParsnip> sergemine: revo?
<ActionParsnip> sergemine: how does one revo?
<Dr_Willis> spinn around real real fast?
<ActionParsnip> sounds like a detergent
<AzaTht> sergemine: why are you using -Foo-, for notifying users? seems strange
<sergemine> -ActionParsnip-, so you remove it, and it works untill udate-grub is used again. BTW I tryed update-grub, but it replyed that me /usr is in mess or something I cant remember for sure. Would you know what that might be, and if this command could help at all?
<ActionParsnip> sergemine: exactly
<ActionParsnip> sergemine: i just delete the lines, its the only thing my system sucks at
<sergemine> -ActionParsnip-, and any idea why update-grub would need my /usr ??
<AceKing> joaopinto, Thank you
<ActionParsnip> sergemine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/391044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391044 in grub2 "grub2 update adds --no-floppy to "search " lines" [High,Invalid]
<ActionParsnip> sergemine: not sure
<Stormx2> Hi. In the new volume systray applet, how can I change how much using my scroll wheel adjusts the volume?
<bullgard4> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1920: "first quit Empathy and then in the terminal type: 'EMPATHY_LOGFILE=/tmp/empathy.log GST_DEBUG=\*fsrtp\*:5 EMPATHY_DEBUG=all empathy'." This command does no terminate properly. What's wrong in its syntax?
<hakaishi> Pici: I can't find anything like that...
<sergemine> -ActionParsnip-, hah, could be it. Leaving now to check if it's so. Thanx a lot.
<ActionParsnip> #1 worked in that bug for me, take --no-floppy out of /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib  job done
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: when I boot in recoverymode and I type startx then as well the error: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. is reported.
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: does: sudo modprobe nvidia      give any errors?
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: I'll try that and come back again
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: when you installed the driver did you see a DKMS stage taking place where the terminal sits for a while?
<kankan1> anyone help me pls..
<ActionParsnip> !ask | kankan1
<ubottu> kankan1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: what is a DKMS?
<kankan1> intel graphics issue in ubuntu 9.04 ...is it solved now?
<ActionParsnip> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<hakaishi> Okay, I didn't see that
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: if dkms does NOT take place then the driver isnt installing right
<Ian_Corne> kankan1: it's bettter
<hakaishi> okay, I'll try a reinstall
<Ian_Corne> what problems are you having?
<kankan1> can i enable my desktop effects now??
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: install kernel-headers
<Ian_Corne> kankan1: err, i don't use them sorry
<kankan1> ActionParsnip: i have intel board.had a issue "desktop effects cant be enabled".is it good now??
<ActionParsnip> kankan1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dkms/+bug/247523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247523 in dkms "Fails silently if kernel headers are not available" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Ian_Corne> ActionParsnip: that has nothing to do with desktop effects, does it? :p
<Ian_Corne> i think you meant hakai
<ActionParsnip> Ian_Corne: im all lost :(
<oldude67> kankan1, if you are running the kernel with the beta install then yes im running intel board as well an desktop effects are enabled.
<kankan1> oldude67:how you enabled it??
<oldude67> kankan1, i go to system settings.
<oldude67> kankan1, seeings how im running lxde and i dont know what desktop you are using im not quite sure how to tell you how to get there.
<Ian_Corne> system->preferences->appearence
<mpower_bmw> hey.. is it advisable for me to install kubuntu 9.10 beta right now?
<oldude67> Ian_Corne, ty
<mpower_bmw> or there are stil many problems
<Stormx2> Hi. In the new volume systray applet, how can I change how much using my scroll wheel adjusts the volume?
<Ian_Corne> mpower_bmw: the beta can still break your system
<Ian_Corne> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> !break
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about break
<Ian_Corne> i have no idea :p
<Ian_Corne> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ian_Corne> where can i see the keywords? :p
<oldude67> Stormx2, if you go into system settings you can go under keyboard and mouse settings and tell it to set the wheel to go more or less in there. i think its set to 3 by default.
<mpower_bmw> but if i install beta now then i dont need to reinstall to get the final release , i can just update it right?
<ActionParsnip> mpower_bmw: no, you will upgrade seamlessly into the rc
<Stormx2> oldude67: No, that would change it system-wide. I just want to adjust it for the volume applet.
<mpower_bmw> can i wubi install the beta?
<ActionParsnip> mpower_bmw: sure, it uses the same repos, just give wubi the beta ISO
<oldude67> Stormx2, in that case i cant tell you never had a problem havent had to mess with it.
<oldude67> ActionParsnip, i have a question for you, a little offtopic, can i i.m. you?
<mpower_bmw> anyone has some 9.10 screenshots?
<ActionParsnip> oldude67: sure
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: me?
<Stormx2> oldude67: You used to be able to adjust it in 9.04. At the moment my scroll wheel adjusts it by 1% steps. it used to be 5%
<Dr_Willis> mpower_bmw:  most gnome desktops look the same. :) only ubuntu is browner
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: sorry...
<Dr_Willis> mpower_bmw:  theres several revies of 9.10 with shots.
<Tarthen> You want a screenie?
<Tarthen> I can give mine :P
<Tarthen> http://fc05.deviantart.com/fs51/f/2009/279/c/6/Karmic_Beta_by_Syka_Brown.png :B
<Tarthen> brb
 * Dr_Willis advises caution...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: I tried to remove and reinstall nvidia-glx-185 and afterwards nvidia-xconfig. sudo modprobe nvidia gives: FATAL: Modul nvidia not found
 * joaopinto_e testing
<oldude67> Stormx2, i had to many problems with the kernels in 9.04 so i didnt use it very long, went straight into karmic..so dont know much about the settings in 9.04
<Ian_Corne> every desktop icon has a V next to it now a green marker
<Ian_Corne> weird
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: you need the kernel-headers installin
<oldude67> ActionParsnip, did you get my message?
<ActionParsnip> oldude67: just hosted a quick meetoing
<Ian_Corne> ah it's the "ubuntu one synced" emblem
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: sorry, I don't get it. What do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: sudo apt-get install kernel-headers
<Stormx2> oldude67: The same applied in every ubuntu version I can remember.
<ActionParsnip> !info kernel-headers
<ubottu> Package kernel-headers does not exist in karmic
<Ian_Corne> can't login to the ubuntu one site, anyone any idea?
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: I'll try
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: you need: linux-headers-generic as well as the header for your kernel
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`    should pull them in
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: I thought I already installed them
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: possibly it will say if they are
<hakaishi> kk
<oldude67> now is this reboot issue just with running karmic in virtual environment? or is it with it running as a normal desktop too?
<Stormx2> In the new volume systray applet, how can I change how much using my scroll wheel adjusts the volume? I used to be able to do this in the alsa mixer, but the new pulse one doesn't seem to give me a choice
<rocky> i just started getting issues with a missing _md5 module in python2.6 (updated karmic today) .... is this a known issue or am i just missing a package or something?
<hakaishi> I'll be back
<oldude67> rocky, i think i had the same issue, but dont remember what i did to fix it. i might of just updated. not sure slept since then.
<mpower_bmw> can i upgrade to kde 4.3.2 in the beta?
<rocky> hrm
<ActionParsnip> mpower_bmw: find a kde ppa
<ActionParsnip> mpower_bmw: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<oldude67> i should go back to righting things down when they are broke and how to fix them...grr..old age is starting to really suck.
<ActionParsnip> mpower_bmw: add this line: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<mpower_bmw> okey
<ActionParsnip> mpower_bmw: and this one: deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<mpower_bmw> thanks
<mpower_bmw> any reasons to install the beta over 9.04 ? like any significant features
<ActionParsnip> mpower_bmw: then run:
<ActionParsnip> mpower_bmw: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 2836CB0A8AC93F7A; gpg --export --armor 2836CB0A8AC93F7A | sudo apt-key add -
<jbeitler> so what is up with the little green check marks next to all the files in Nautilus after the 2.6.31.13 kernel update?
<Dr_Willis> mpower_bmw:  so you can help make it better by filing bugs :)
<ActionParsnip> mpower_bmw: then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> jbeitler:  a bug with the default theme it seems..
<ActionParsnip> mpower_bmw: if you are running karmic, change jaunty to karmic
<oldude67> actually for us intel users the kernels in karmic are a blessing over the ones in jaunty.
<jbeitler> Dr_Willis: Ahh ok.. I thought maybe it was a new "feature" that let me know my files where there .?.
<tonyyarusso> mpower_bmw: "because you're insane".
<mpower_bmw> what kernel version is in karmic?
<Dr_Willis> jbeitler:  change to a different themd and they vanish i hear
<Dr_Willis> image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-13-generic
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image
<Dr_Willis> is whaat just got updated here.
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.13.24 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<jbeitler> Dr_Willis: oh its not a big deal.. I was just wondering what happen
<tonyyarusso> The bot is smart enough to change release by channel?  Well done jussi01.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mpower_bmw> can i tell wubi to use a entire partition for linux?
<oldude67> hi BluesKaj
<Dr_Willis> wubi installs to a 'file' on a windows partition. Im not sure it can use its own partition.
<BluesKaj> hi oldude67
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: thats dennis's fault I think, but thanks :D
 * Dr_Willis avoides wubi like its the plague.
<BluesKaj> hi Dr_Willis,, tonyyarusso
<Dr_Willis> Howdy
<ActionParsnip> mpower_bmw: if wubi expects you to set the space it can use for the install, then why not. Not sure how it will affect the windows OS though, windows likes free space on its partitions or it gets upset
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: its is a plague
<oldude67> oldude67, avoides partial updates like the plague. :D
 * Dr_Willis avoides the plague like its swine flue.
<oldude67> lol
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, wubi worked well on mu laptop for a while , but I took the plunge and installed karmic on a 40G partition .
 * ActionParsnip would rather eat a sars bar than use wubi
<Dr_Willis> everyone at my house has the flu( normal kind) except me.. because i got my flu shot. :P
<Dr_Willis> so I get to take care of them. :(
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: yeah we got chesty coughs here, sucks
<Dr_Willis> 1 yr old with the flu here.
<mpower_bmw> i dont have a kubuntu cd. can i install the os on a separate partition without booting from a cd?
<mpower_bmw> any ways?
<Dr_Willis> he sounds like a 90 yr old man. :)
<Dr_Willis> mpower_bmw:  i  use unetbootin to make bootable usb meaid
<Dr_Willis> mpower_bmw:  and install from that
<mpower_bmw> i dont have any media. can i install from a iso image somehow
<Dr_Willis> just use virtualbox to test it out in.,.much safer that way
<ActionParsnip> mpower_bmw: got a 1gb us stick?
<BluesKaj> who knows what these rt patches are on the kernels , can the older ones be deleted ?
<BluesKaj> grub is filling up with titles again
<mpower_bmw> i think there's a way to make vmware use a raw partition on your hard drive and then boot a kubuntu iso image in vmware and make a target install to that partition, and then reboot the pc and boot from that partition..
<wekt> if you don't use them, you can uninstal the package, BluesKaj
<mpower_bmw> i already have a bootloader in mbr so i think there wont be a booting problem
<BluesKaj> wekt, are they actual kernels or just fixes attached to the kernels ?
<mpower_bmw> is 1gb ram enough for daily use of karmic ?
<wekt> sounds like kernels.  if you see them in the grub boot list, they are (or should be).  there are only 2 entries per kernel.
<joaopinto> mpower_bmw, yes
<robin0800> wekt you can run computer janitor to remove them
<wekt> & since you see the rt kernels, i guess you are using the media distro of ubuntu
<wekt> thanks for the tip, robin0800
<BluesKaj> mpower_bmw, yes it should be plenty
<mpower_bmw> is it better to upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04 or just use a fresh install of 9.10 beta?
<BluesKaj> robin0800, computer janitor?
<icebear1981> kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ? hab ein fujitsu siemens amilo M1439G und nach dem Update geht kein Sound mehr Nicht über Alsa/Oss/Puleaudio oder was auch immer
<robin0800> mpower_bmw: if you can do a clean install I would do that
<joaopinto> !de | icebear1981
<ubottu> icebear1981: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<icebear1981> Sorry in the German Chanel nobody is answring
<joaopinto> icebear1981, so keep it english here
<robin0800> BluesKaj: !Computer Janitor
<icebear1981> My problem is that ater upgrade and dist upgrade ther was no sound anymore
<icebear1981> cat /proc/asound/cards 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<icebear1981>                       HDA Intel at 0xfebf8000 irq 16
<robin0800> !Computer Janitor
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<icebear1981> I have no sound on my Speakers and also no sound on my headset
<BluesKaj> !Computer Janitor
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<icebear1981> I have currently installed Linux icebear1981-laptop 2.6.31-13-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 10 15:27:55 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<BluesKaj> man the bots are useless this morning
<jetsaredim> is there any way to troubleshoot a "network error" in empathy?
<robin0800> BluesKaj: its in my menu under system/administration
<BluesKaj> robin0800, I'm on KDE , but i don't see it anywhere
<edgy> Hi, I have ati with fglrx installed and gnome works well but kde is very very slow
<robin0800> BluesKaj: perhaps its gnome then?
<BluesKaj> yup seems so
<tgpraveen> !info computer-janitor
<ubottu> computer-janitor (source: computer-janitor): clean up a system so it's more like a freshly installed one. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.3-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 31 kB, installed size 284 kB
<tgpraveen> BluesKaj: ^^ :)
<robin0800> BluesKaj: you could always install it I think
<jetsaredim> do all of the desktop integration features still work if I install pidgin rather than empathy?
<elumbella> most of them i think
<elumbella> it works with the indicator-applet at least
<BluesKaj> robin0800, no biggie , I can use synaptic or adept to remove the titles if need be , once grub menu gets too long to see my W7 partition Iusually clean house.
<icebear1981> Could anyonbe Help me with my Sound Problems ? I have an AMILO M1439G
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  you can set grub2 to use a higher res screen for its display :) and customuize its  background
<mac_v> !details | icebear1981
<ubottu> icebear1981: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<icebear1981> I had given details but a few rows ago but nobody aswered ... so once again I have currently installed Linux icebear1981-laptop 2.6.31-13-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 10 15:27:55 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<icebear1981> After Updating to that version the sound doend play anymore
<icebear1981> asound seems to play but no sound
<icebear1981> alsamixer shows no muted channels
<oldude67> icebear1981, have you tried to do alsa reload?
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, yes, I haven't reset the res but i have a tga file picture as a background.
<icebear1981> is there a difference between restart and reload ? or is it the same ?
<joaopinto> jetsaredim, which desktop integration features ? Pidgin is not properlu integrated with gnome, that was a main factor for empathy's adoption...
<oldude67> icebear1981, dont think you can do a restart, i think it got switched to reload.
<joaopinto> with pidgin you will get, pidgin...
<jetsaredim> joaopinto, I can't seem to get one of my important xmpp accounts working
<joaopinto> jetsaredim, what's the error ?
<joaopinto> empathy is still a big buggy :P
<jetsaredim> and i need to find a way to switch the chat display back to not having headings over each entry
<jetsaredim> joaopinto, just "network error"
<icebear1981> i could only do /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart if i tell him reload he bringss up Usage: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils {start [CARD]|stop [CARD]|restart [CARD]|reset [CARD]}
<mac_v> is there a command to remove the emblem "ubuntuone-synchronized" from my system? both my / and /home all files and folders show the emblem :/
<jetsaredim> that's part of the problem - how do I even troubleshoot that
<joaopinto> jetsaredim, check http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/Debugging
<oldude67> icebear1981, in terminal if you just type alsa reload it should just reload it.
<jetsaredim> ok cool - will do that
<joaopinto> I was able to figure a bug on empathy using the debug instructions, it's quite verbose, and you usually can figure something from a python traceback
<jetsaredim> i also really need to find out how to change the chat window display back to being basic
<oldude67> icebear1981, but see if sound is working now anyways.
<tgpraveen> mac_v:  known bug
<tgpraveen> being worked on I think
<mac_v> tgpraveen: bug# ?
<jetsaredim> o - also - in 9.04 I was able to use the scroll of my mouse to switch desktops
<jetsaredim> is that configurable somewhere
<tgpraveen> mac_v: don't know. but I am guessing wont' be hard to find in Lp
<icebear1981> also the same problem .. no sound
<icebear1981> cat /proc/asound/cards brings following output :
<icebear1981>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<icebear1981>                       HDA Intel at 0xfebf8000 irq 16
 * mac_v was lazy and tgpraveen realized it ;p damn it !
<oldude67> icebear1981, ok try killall pulseaudio, rm -rf , alt f2 then pulseaudio and see if it helps...
<tgpraveen> mac_v:  heh lemme
<tgpraveen> search it for you 1 min
<oldude67> icebear1981, please dont flood the channel. use pastebin.com please
<icebear1981> nothing changed .. also no sound... flooding ? i read i should yous that if there are more than 3 rows ?
<tgpraveen> mac_v: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/450112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450112 in ubuntuone-client "Entire Hard Drive Marked as ubuntuone-synchronized" [High,Triaged]
<oldude67> icebear1981, last post from u was atleast 4 , when pasting things like that please use pastebin.
<mac_v> tgpraveen: thanks ... i was just reading it :)
 * mac_v searched too ;)
<oldude67> icebear1981, well if that didnt help then you need to talk to someone that mores about the issues with pulse and alsa.
<icebear1981> sry .. i hat copy&pasted 3 but with the one before thats 4 right
<oldude67> icebear1981, have you tried logging out and back and as well sometimes i had to do that as well.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<oldude67> hey ActionParsnip
<icebear1981> Iǘe seen there is also no Audio in /System/Admin...-.
<jetsaredim> joaopinto, is there a place to get specific empathy support?
<icebear1981> thanks .... I have an other Problem, too . If I change to Console by Alt+Ctrl F1.....F6 there is only a black screen
<tgpraveen> jetsaredim: #telepathy
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: It's me again...
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: there were updates for the kernels and headers. But the Problem still exists
<icebear1981> I'm now going to log out and come back then
<oldude67> man my vbox xp has been doing a virus check now for almost 7 hours and there isnt hardly anything installed on it but the phone..ugh...grr..i hate windblows.
<ActionParsnip> hey oldude67
<icebear1981> @oldude67: after loging out and logon nothing haschanged :-(
<mpower_bmw> hey, i cant install kubuntu 9.10 amd64 with wubi
<mpower_bmw> 0-13 16:44 DEBUG  CommonBackend: Searching for local ISO
<mpower_bmw> 10-13 16:44 DEBUG  Distro:   checking Kubuntu ISO D:\kubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso
<mpower_bmw> 10-13 16:44 DEBUG  Distro:     does not contain casper\initrd.gz
<mpower_bmw> 10-13 16:44 DEBUG  CommonBackend: Could not find any ISO or CD, downloading one now
<mpower_bmw> 10-13 16:44 DEBUG  TaskList: New task get_metalink
<ActionParsnip> oldude67: XP is quite punchy. What data amount is there? You can make it faster by deleting temp stuff and old files from windows updates
<mpower_bmw> 10-13 16:44 DEBUG  TaskList: ### Running get_metalink...
<mpower_bmw> 10-13 16:44 DEBUG  downloader: downloading releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.04/kubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.metalink > D:\ubuntu\install
<mpower_bmw> 10-13 16:44 ERROR  CommonBackend: Cannot download metalink file
<joaopinto> !pastebin | mpower_bmw
<ubottu> mpower_bmw: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<oldude67> mpower_bmw, quit flooding the room
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, could you move windows support to ##windows :) ?
<oldude67> ActionParsnip, its just a plain install for my phone i havent even added the first thing to it other then that and windblows updates..
<oldude67> joaopinto, my bad was just complaining.
<oldude67> joaopinto, atleast we didnt flood the room.
<joaopinto> oldude67, actually you did, if you count the off topic lines :)
<dphase> anyone receiving a 'mountall: symbol lookup error' after restart?
<oldude67> nope not yet
<oldude67> :D
<icebear1981> @oldude67: after loging out and logon nothing haschanged :-(  could i reinstall the soundsystem completely ?
<joaopinto> aren't we get more breakage than usual for a post beta phase ?
<joaopinto> getting
<hakaishi> Even if I customize the fstab, all paritions will be mounted nontheless
<Stormx2> Hi guys. Trying to sort out my insanely slow boot time (something like 10x longer than my windows 7 boot). Bootchart is here: http://simimg.com/157rb. The install is an upgrade from 9.04, which was installed fresh about 6 months ago
<oldude67> joaopinto, considering it should be released next month you would figure it would be more stable.
<oldude67> icebear1981, you might want to ask  your question again and see if anyone else may have an answer..im out of ideas myself.
<icebear1981> ok thanks ;-)
<jetsaredim> was it really all that important to switch the default im client to empathy rather than pidgin?
<dotblank> wow.. just updated.. really like where 9.10 is going
<icebear1981> i try i woult do that later cause in a few minutes i have to go working ;-)
<oldude67> jetsaredim, i havent played around with empathy much just installed it last night and so far i dont like it at all.
<hakaishi> does anyone know why the fstab options are being ignored?
<tgpraveen> jetsaredim: yes it was. to be able to use telepathy framework in the various apps for one.
<tgpraveen> + several sevaral other reasons
<joaopinto> jetsaredim, yes, and that enough debate already, but  empathy is not yet  suitable for everybody
<edgy> Hi, I have ati with fglrx installed and gnome works well but kde is very very slow even typing is slow http://pastebin.ca/1617740
<jetsaredim> oldude67: yes i agree
<tgpraveen> yeah but think of the joy for people who can now video chat on a nice protocol that people actually use
<hakaishi> nobody?
<oldude67> joaopinto, and i understand the why, just think its still to buggy for use yet. maybe after they work on it more it might get better.
<hakaishi> ahh... I'm being ignored -.-
<oldude67> hakaishi, not being ignored just dont know.
<joaopinto> oldude67, making it default helps detecting bugs ;)
<dumbby> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hakaishi> okay
<joaopinto> !patience | hakaishi
<ubottu> hakaishi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<oldude67> joaopinto, default for what desktop?
<joaopinto> oldude67, default for ubuntu ?
<joaopinto> bbl
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: Is there any manual way to make the nvidia modul work?
<jetsaredim> hakaishi: did you re-mount?
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: you need to make the dkms step run so the module for your kernel gets made
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: you need the kernel headers for your kernel
<mpower_bmw> how can i install kubuntu 9.10 with wubi on xp ? each time it gives me a error Error ocurred : coercing to Unicode : need string or buffer, NoneType found (after checking the files)
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: I already installed all
<hakaishi> jetsaredim: I just rebooted and they were mounted...
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6026389
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: thanks
<CShadowRun> Trying to install karmic alternate from the daily, it's brought up a menu asking me to "Choose the next step in the install process", and has Install grub selected, l press enter, it says "Installing the grub boot loader, then goes back to choose next step?
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic; sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-180-kernel-source
<ActionParsnip> CShadowRun: did you md5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you run the CD verifier once initially booted to?
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: use the 180 drive in the guide instead of 177
<CShadowRun> ActionParsnip, nope, guess i'll do that
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: like I said linux-headers-generic is already installed
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: ok then you'll need the nvidia kernel source
<mpower_bmw> how can i install kubuntu 9.10 with wubi on xp ? each time it gives me a error Error ocurred : coercing to Unicode : need string or buffer, NoneType found (after checking the files)
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: I'll look into it. thanks
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: this may help, it has the 185 driver on (and the beta 190) http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/08/how-to-install-nvidia-190xx-drivers-in.html
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: works a treat
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: simply change jaunty for karmic
<hakaishi> cool, this looks good
<ActionParsnip> hakaishi: if you see a dkms stage running, you have won
<dumbby> how do i switch grub2 back to grub ?
<hakaishi> ActionParsnip: Okay, I'll be back
<BluesKaj> !grub2
<BluesKaj> !grub 2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub 2
<CShadowRun> ActionParsnip, The CD-ROM integrity test was successful. The CD-ROM is valid.
<mpower_bmw> how can i install kubuntu 9.10 with wubi on xp ? each time it gives me a error Error ocurred : coercing to Unicode : need string or buffer, NoneType found (after checking the files)
<ActionParsnip> CShadowRun: ok good, you should check BEFORE attempting an install. Bad disk make a bad install
<ActionParsnip> mpower_bmw: download and MD5 test the karmic ISO and place it in the same folder as the Karmic wubi file (also which has been MD5 tested)
<mpower_bmw> i am using the wubi option from the deamon tools mounted karmic image
<CShadowRun> ActionParsnip, hehe
<CShadowRun> ActionParsnip, on the other hand i did have this disk say it had bad files earlier
<CShadowRun> so it confuses me
<CShadowRun> i'll burn a fresh copy and integrity check, then install
<CShadowRun> see how that goes.
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> CShadowRun: thats why the checks exist
<eagles0513875> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<kuttans> Hii everybody, anyone using acer aspire + the problem im facing is regarding the display.  Im using karmic with latest updates till now.  What happens is the screen goes haywire from the start of the system. the letters will blur and the whole screen will be of grains.  When i shake the screen then it will get ok and fine. anyone facing the same type of problem??
<rob0> Sounds like my Etch-a-sketch.
<Ian_Corne> idd :p
<BluesKaj> kuttans, you have a scrn hardware problem ,nothing to do with karmic afaik
<Ian_Corne> kuttans: boot a 9.04 live stick/cd to make sure
<kuttans> why i thought it may be bcoz of ubuntu is that, when i was using vista or xp the problem never came
<kuttans> it started after i used jaunty and now with karmic.
<Ian_Corne> kuttans: and does it do it in xp now?
<kuttans> no
<Ian_Corne> you've check?
<Ian_Corne> checked*
<kuttans> i was having a dual boot sometime back, i.e a month and half back
<kuttans> now i removed the xp and completely into ubuntu
<wirechief_> what is 'invalid environment block' from grub when i select karmic to boot from /
<Ian_Corne> so you don't actually know if its the case in windows or not..
<jonathan_> hello!
<Ian_Corne> it seems very unrealistic that it's a software problem kuttans
<Ian_Corne> especially because if you shake it, it works better
<jonathan_> since the upgrade to 9.10, i can't start songbird anymore. Trying to start it in terminal gives this error:
<jonathan_> ././songbird-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gst-0.10/gst/_gst.so: undefined symbol: gst_task_pool_get_type
<jonathan_> Could not initialize GStreamer: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal
<jonathan_> Any Ideas whats wrong?
<wekt> What software can simultaneously save an ogg stream to disk and play it?
<wirechief_> '////
<kuttans> yeah i too agree with that, logically it sholdnt be a software one, but i wanna  be sure that im the only one getting this before i call acer hw techs to look at my laptop
<ircmaxell> Has anyone else noticed a major delay (about 3 hours or so) with installation at 83%, but only when using "Install Ubuntu" from the boot menu (Installing from the live environment works as expected)...? (I'm on a Lenovo T61p with 4gb, NVidia discrete graphics and 250gb hdd)...
<wirechief_> ircmaxell i had a similar experience, its with configuring apt i think
<BluesKaj> !konq-kim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konq-kim
<ircmaxell> It could be the hardware too, cause Fedora 11 took well over an hour to install as well (and was almost unusable once installed)...  9.10 Beta works nice, once installed...
<ActionParsnip> ircmaxell: did you md5 test your iso? did you verify the install cd?
<wirechief_> however i believe it was with karmic remix that i experienced the problem but on both install from the desktop and the install from grub
<ircmaxell> yes ActionParsnip, it verified...
<ActionParsnip> ircmaxell: ok thats good, could try bootoptions
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | ircmaxell
<ubottu> ircmaxell: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<wirechief_> and i submitted a bug and was told it was being fixed, my karmic was of oct 7th
<ircmaxell> I'll try it tonight...
<wekt> ircmaxell: i have not seen it
<ircmaxell> Like I said before, it works fine if you click the install from the live env...  It's just the native install that's slow as anything...
<kuttans> anyway guys i will try to get in touch with a acer tech,thx for the help
<wirechief_> getting 'invalid environment block when i try to boot karmic, did i make it sick ?
<ircmaxell> Thanks, I'll play with the boot options on the installer, and if I find anything useful, I'll drop a bug report on it...
<MichRT> Hello my fellow Karmic users. This may be a stupid question, but I have never run into it before; How do you "Show menu bar" in the Terminal once you hide it?
<Dr_Willis> try F11 ?
<MichRT> Forget it, just had to restart terminal
<MichRT> thanx though
<Dr_Willis> err.. ya right click  and it shows the show menubar checkbox/toggle
<Dr_Willis> :P
<MichRT> Another question; I use NVidia X Server Settings to change my resolution. For some reason, I can't save my changes to the X Config file, and every time I restart, It goes back to 1024x768.
<ircmaxell> As a side note, can anyone recommend a music player that DOESN'T base itself on storing musinc in a library?  All of my music is on a NFS share, and since it's a laptop it won't always be accessable (I keep a subset on a portable hdd)...  I don't want to rebuild the library each and every time I take the laptop away from home (As Amarok and Rhythmbox do)...
<MichRT> ircmaxell: VLC
<MichRT> Anyone? For some reason, I can't save my changes to the X Config file, and every time I restart, It goes back to 1024x768.
<MichRT> I use NVidia X Server settings
<ircmaxell> I couldn't get VLC to work last time I tried (as a UPNP player, not a generic music player)
<ircmaxell> but I'll give it a go...
<wekt> it plays files.
<MichRT> Try songbird. Just tell it where to look, folder view, and not to refresh
<ActionParsnip> !player | ircmaxell
<ubottu> ircmaxell: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<MichRT> Question; I use NVidia X Server Settings to change my resolution. For some reason, I can't save my changes to the X Config file, and every time I restart, It goes back to 1024x768.
<CShadowRun> (I've broken most of those)
<ActionParsnip> MichRT: run: gksudo nvidia-settings    select the res you want then select "Write to X config file"
<MichRT> Thanx Actionparsnip. will give it a go
<ircmaxell> I know which ones exist, just seeing if anyone had any significant experience...  I'll give songbird a shot...  Thanks again
<wekt> rezound	& gnomoradio i would add to that list
<CShadowRun> MichRT, yea it has to be ran as root, they really should have made the menu shortcut be gksudo'd
<ActionParsnip> CShadowRun: you can change it in alacarte if you wish
<CShadowRun> wekt exaile can record shoutcast streams
<CShadowRun> ActionParsnip, yea, i know :)
<MichRT> But when I run it, it says: "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'"
<wekt> thanks CShadowRun. i had given up on an answer.
<wekt> MichRT: can you just remove it?
<MichRT> remove what?
<dkagedal> Hi, I want to konw why someone took away my function keys in a recent upgrade. When I press F9 - F12 I get XF86AudioMute and XF86Eject and stuff I never asked for.
<CShadowRun> wekt np :)
<wekt> move xorg.conf out of the way. it is often not necessary
<CShadowRun> wekt failing that i bet you could run winamp and streamripper in wine
<MichRT> Terminal says this: VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<MichRT> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<wekt> i think this computer is too weak for wine
<CShadowRun> wekt huh? wine doesn't take any power itself
<CShadowRun> it's just a compatibility layer
<CShadowRun> i've ran wine apps on a debian server with 64mb ram and no X server
<CShadowRun> if your system requirements are enough to run winamp in windows, then they are enough for wine, or wine has a bug :)
<spawn57> hi, how do I change my network connection from dhcp to static in kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> spawn57: use knetworkmanager
<Daskreech> Hello I'm trying to use the failsafe to login
<MichRT> But when I run it, it says: "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'"
<Daskreech> It's kicking me back out to the KDM is there a known issue ?
<bjsnider> MichRT, what's the native resolution of your monitor?
<spawn57> ActionParsnip: I tried that.. added a new wired connection but that still doesn't help
<ActionParsnip> MichRT: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig    and restart x, then try again
<MichRT> The native res. is 1024x768, but 1280x1024 always works fine.
<ActionParsnip> spawn57: you can sack of all network managers and define the network in /etc/network/interfaces   if you wish, makes bootup faster as you dont have to wait for knetwork manager to load
<bjsnider> MichRT, what is the monitor being driven at now?
<spawn57> ActionParsnip: that sounds better.  Do i just kill knetwor manager then?
<spawn57> ActionParsnip: as in apt-get remove knetworkmanager?
<ActionParsnip> spawn57: you can remove it from startup with bum, or just uninstall it if you never want to see it again
<akio> apparently the system beep behavior has changed
<MichRT> It is at 1280x1024, but when I restart X, it goes to 1024x768. Trying ActionParsnip's Idea now. see ya in a bit.
<bjsnider> then it is at its native res
<ActionParsnip> spawn57: this will help: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<spawn57> bum sounds better
<spawn57> thanks ActionParsnip
<akio> can anyone clue me in on how to disable the new system beep?
<Daskreech> in ~/.xsession-errors I get the message x-terminal-emulator: Fatal IO error: client killed
<ActionParsnip> akio: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<akio> pcspkr isn't loaded
<boondoklife> I did an update this morning and now everything in my home dir has a green check mark in the top right? Properties says it has something to do with ubuntuone but i never setup a sync of that nature?
<akio> and I blacklisted pcspkr
<boondoklife> akio: use alsamixer
<legend2440> boondoklife: same here
<Technoviking> anyone else corrupted tty terminal when hitting ctrl-alt-F1 thru F6
<boondoklife> akio: set the speaker to MM and then got out of it, then run sudo alsactl store
<CShadowRun> Technoviking, me
<boondoklife> akio: finally to make it stay after a reboot, put alsactl restore in your /etc/rc.local
<akio> boondoklife, thanks
<boondoklife> akio: I had the same issue and it killed my mic array to
<neoTheCat> i updated my desktop to 9.10, everything is fine. but on my laptop, firefox is complaining about the old version of sqlite.  i tried deleting my profile, reinstalling, nothing worked.
<neoTheCat> i do have the latest sqlite instead (same version as my desktop, where it's working)
<Technoviking> CShadowRun: Found the bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/447692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447692 in ubuntu "Ctrl + Alt + F1 etc. fail to send me to console" [High,New]
<MichRT> ActionParsnip: Now, when I enable Compiz, I don't have Window borders!! But my Res does stay, But Compiz is more Important!
<mbeierl> MichRT: is "window decorations" enabled in your compiz config settings?
<CShadowRun> Technoviking, :)
<coz_> hey guys... scsi system and the last several versions of ubuntu drop to   initramfs  when booting..at which point I type  "exit" and it boots normally..then I can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and add  rootdealy=40 to the kernel stanza..however with grub2 , and the reading I have done about grub2  I cannot find a way to add the rootdelay... any suggestions would be appreciated
<coz_> darn it
<coz_> let me try that again
<MichRT> I don't know, but now it won't even let me enable Compiz!
<coz_> I have a scsi system that drops to initramfs  when booting
<coz_> MichRT,  which video card?
<MichRT> coz_ NVidia 6600 GT AGP 4x
<coz_> MichRT,  ok  are you sure the window decoration plugin is enabled?
<MichRT> I have NEVER had this problem until I backed up and wrote a new xorg file in terminal
<legend2440> Technoviking: i have same tty console bug. removing word  "splash" from /etc/default/grub and then running  sudo update-grub' got my tty's working again
<MichRT> Yes, It is. But now it wont even let me enable compiz
<bjsnider> MichRT, pastebin your xorg.conf file
<MichRT> pastebin?
<coz_> MichRT,  oh ok...did you install the nvidia driver manually or with  hardware driver option?
<MichRT> hardware driver option. 96.43.13
<CShadowRun> Lol, i give up trying to install karmic for now
<CShadowRun> i've tried 3 diffrent discs, 2 downloads
<CShadowRun> none of them boot :(
 * CShadowRun installs jaunty
<bjsnider> MichRT, wrong driver
<coz_> MichRT,  ok you might try running  nvidia-xconfig then restart x
<bjsnider> MichRT, use the 185 driver
<MichRT> Thats what I ran, and now this!
<coz_> MichRT,  oh!
<MichRT> nvidia-xconfig
<CShadowRun> infact, i'll jaunty then update to karmic, that works lol
<bjsnider> that command is
<coz_> MichRT,  where there errors with that?
<bjsnider> oh am i tired of pointing this out
<bjsnider> never use the nvidia-xconfig command
<coz_> MichRT,  which driver version?
<coz_> MichRT,  bjsnider  may have a point
<MichRT> I guess not coz_, but I restarted, and my resolution was 1280x1024 (perfect) but no Compiz.
<Daskreech> MichRT: use Mutter :)
<MichRT> But I've always used the 96 driver
<MichRT> Mutter?
<coz_> MichRT,  mm  well that is an older driver for the card you have
<bjsnider> MichRT, the 6600 is comp;atible with the 185 driver
<MichRT> Then how do I change drivers?
<coz_> MichRT,  I would go into hardware drivers  remove that then install the more up to date driver
<Daskreech> CShadowRun: Install a server install of Jaunty then run sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<rob0> Hello mutter, hello fodder, I am here at Camp Granodder!
<Daskreech> rob0: lol
<MichRT> trying..
<CShadowRun> Daskreech, i don't have a server disc, so using a desktop instead :)
<kankan_> is the intel graphics problem solved?
<legend2440> boondoklife: i just spoke with a developer in channel #ubuntuone and he said the ubuntuone checmarks are a known bug and that there is already a fix. theywill be releasing the fix soon
<MichRT> Removing 96 driver..... Installing 185 driver... will tell yall how it goes. thanx!
<ubox> any news on resume from suspend working properl?
<MichRT> HELP!!!!! Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/nvidia-glx-185_185.18.36-0ubuntu3_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<MichRT> coz_ bjsnider
<coz_> ooo
<coz_> MichRT,  are there other driver options in hardware driver?
<boondoklife> legend2440: Thanks
<coz_> MichRT, other than the 96
<MichRT> Ya, 175 (older) and 195
<coz_> MichRT,  try the 195
<boondoklife> legend2440: Is there a site that shows the changes and what all they do in the updates?
<tankdriver> wieder da
<MichRT> same thing happend! And I am connected to the internet
<bjsnider> Muchit's 0ubuntu5, not 3. 3 is old. update your apt cache
<legend2440> boondoklife: yes i think there is. not sure where though
<boondoklife> legend2440: ok thanks
<MichRT> reinstalling 96 driver..
<hakaishi> ach, hier gibt es auch welche die Deutsch sprechen?
<james_w> hi all
<elumbella> jup
<james_w> is anyone able to reliably reproduce the hang when entering your password in to a policykit dialog?
<bjsnider> MichRT,  0ubuntu5, not 3. 3 is old. update your apt cache
<james_w> say when using software-center
<MichRT> okay. sudo apt-get update.
<hakaishi> weiß jemand was darüber, warum die Optionen der fstab ignoriert werden? - Soll heißen, warum trotz noauto alle Partitionen gemountet werden (nach dem Systemstart)?
<phnom> Is there any way to change where the notifications pop up?
<wekt> james_w: no
<wekt> !hal|hakaishi
<ubottu> hakaishi: Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<bjsnider> that should be "deprecated" not "depreciated"
<coz_> any problems uninstalling grub2 and installing grub legacy?
<bjsnider> there are always problems with everything
<bjsnider> so assume yes
<hakaishi> ubottu:  I can't see why hal has something to do with automount
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> bjsnider, that sounds fair enough :)
<hakaishi> wekt: I can't see why hal has something to do with automount
<wekt> hakaishi: hal is used by the desktop processes for automounting. i don't know what within the desktop does it.
<bjsnider> hakasread the info on devicekit to find out why
<coz_> be back in a bit
<hakaishi> okay, does someone know howto work around it?
<kankan_> "desktop efefects could not be enabled"
<kankan_> anyone help me pls.
<hakaishi> okay, then I'll ignore that stupid hal bug
<hakaishi> kankan_: what graphiccard do you have?
<kankan_> intel motherboard..no external graphics card
<hakaishi> urgh...
<hakaishi> kankan_:  do you know what graphic-chip it has?
<hakaishi> ati/nvidia?
<kankan_> hakaishi:how to check that??
<kankan_> ati
<dkagedal> How very annoying. My binding of M-S-F10 (alt-shift-F10) no longer works either
<hakaishi> if its ati you should install the driver ...
<hakaishi> try system->administration->hardware drivers
<dkagedal> I guess I'll have to reset my shortcuts it to those silly XF86 bindings.
<dkagedal> But there must be a way to produce F10 on this keyboard?
<ubox> kankan_ check like this, lspci | grep VGA
<kankan_> no proprietary driver are in use
<hakaishi> kankan_: you should install one^^
<kankan_> hakaishi:"00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)"
<kankan_> that was the output of command
<kankan_> hakaishi:
<Daskreech> CShadowRun: Boo :) That takes way longer
<CShadowRun> Daskreech, hehe
<hakaishi> hmm... my notebook also has a intel graphic device, but it works out-of-the-box
<kankan_> hakaishi:can you help me?
<hakaishi> kankan_: try system->prefereces->appearance
<hakaishi> kankan_: and then visual effects
<kankan_> hakaishi:desktop effects could not be enabled
<hakaishi> kankan_: then I don't know sorry -.-
<hakaishi> I have to go shopping. See you all^^
<kankan_>  "desktop efefects could not be enabled"
<kankan_> anyone know why??
<ubox> because you do not have your 3d enabled drivers for your video card
<ubox> nor do i
<ubox> what was that chipset you have?
<Daskreech> bug 281950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281950 in kdebase-workspace "KDE Cannot start from kdm or gdm" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281950
<ubox> kankan, see here for your driver
<ubox> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=865&DwnldID=8203&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng
<ubox> kankan_?
<kankan_> ubox:the link is not opening..
<ubox> right click then select open?
<ubox> i had to do that for links in xchat
<kankan_> Server too busy
<kankan_> Sorry, your request cannot be serviced at this time. Please try again later.
<ubox> works for me, twice now\
<kankan_> its giving this message..
<kankan_> ubox:ok..i'll download the driver..then??what to ?
<ubox> kankan_ did you get my pm?
<kankan_> got it..
<ubox> ok good :)
<iamleneko> hi everybody
<ubox> hello
<iamleneko> i want to upgrade to karmic ... i hope it fix all my intel chipset slowness problems
<iamleneko> do some of you use  karmic now as their main os ?
<ubox> i do
<ubox> i have only two problems
<iamleneko> i did give it a try on some virtualbox machine, that seem to work pretty good, but not sure if it would break my installation on my main machine
<hifi> kmplayer does not depend on mplayer
<iamleneko> what ?
<iamleneko> ubottu, what kind of problems ?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubox> 1st is an issue with policy kit that affects kpackagekit, it is unusable, but apt aptitude still work
<iamleneko> ubox i mean ahah
<ubox> lol
<ubox> and 2nd
<abhinav> Is suspend/hibernate working with nvidia on laptops (lenovo t61 or similar) ?
<ubox> is suspend resume
<ubox> well, more so resume from suspend
<iamleneko> kpackagekit is some kde software ?
<ubox> abhinav, we will see after i get my restricted drivers installed
<ubox> kapackagekit is the add/remove programs thing in kde
<ubox> the gnome one works fine
<iamleneko> well so far this two problems would be not problem at all with my usage
<ubox> yes it is rather good for a beta
<abhinav> has been failing for a while. not sure if it is being tracked appropriately for the release.
<ubox> not many issues that i can see
<[diablo]> afternoon all :-) guys, I am having an issue with flash in 9.10 ... some sites (youtube and news.bbc.co.uk) do not respect left button clicks on the flash areas. Is anyone experiencing this too please?
<abhinav> should be a must-have, IMHO
<iamleneko> well i do some backup from my home and will launch the update
<ubox> [diablo] there is a plugin i believe, that enables left clicks, from the addons/plugins thing in firefox
<[diablo]> ubox, ugh?
<iamleneko> it would not be so long to reinstall the intrepid ibex in case of fail
<kankan_> ubox: i have extracted it to desktop..how to change the directory to this folder?
<Dr_Willis> bash basics  'cd Path/to/change/to'
<ubox> [diablo] do you use firefox browser?
<[diablo]> ubox, you serious? Also chromium suffers the same... http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/bristol/somerset/8304594.stm this page, the big play button fails
<Dr_Willis> and CASE is impornatant. :)
<iamleneko> did it really fix the intel graphic chipset problems ?
<[diablo]> ubox, yep, 99% Firefox, 1% chromium
<ubox> sorry
<ubox> wait, i meant right clicks, for some reason whenever i hear or read left click i assume the right
<[diablo]> ubox, everything worked sweet in 9.04
<ubox> my left click works fine in sites, play buttons, volume etc
<[diablo]> ubox, would you be kind enough to tell me if http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/bristol/somerset/8304594.stm works for you please?
<ubox> one sec
<[diablo]> ubox, thanks
<FinnTux> is karmic's network manager supposed to support cell phone+bluetooth+gprs?
<[diablo]> btw the actual click seems to register (graphically), but fails to start the vid...
<ubox> yep, works great [diablo]
<[diablo]> damn
<[diablo]> k, thats odd
<ubox> that is very odd
<[diablo]> I will add a 2nd user
<grusum> diablo -- does work for me in Firefox
<str> hi everyone.. I'm using karmic now.. and the pcspeacker buzz is starting to drive me crazy ... anyone knows about it?
<[diablo]> and try with that one, see if its something repeatable or not... brb.. many thanks grusum and ubox ...
<str> or anyone can confirm that they have the same issue?
<wekt> str: could it be feedback from the mic input?  have you turned it off?
<ubox> str, mine clicks/pops whenever the module is restarted
<ubox> it's for powersaving
<ubox> it is an issue that i think is being worked on
<cdE|Woozy> str, happening to me too
<Sabir> str I have no problem with pcspeacker, I can not help
<str> wekt, everything is muted.. it only sounds bzz when I press backspace on the gnome-terminal
<wekt> oh, that is intentional
<wekt> that's a FAQ in GNOME
<cdE|Woozy> str, exactly. also when new mail arrives
<str> cdE|Woozy, but it wasnt that way like
<str> like last week
<cdE|Woozy> str, I noticed it once last week and it seems to appear nearly everywhere since I updated today
<dfgas> with grub2 installed for 9.10... I have installed windows after i installed linux, then i fixed it so grub boots again, but how do i add windows to the boot menu?
<str> cdE|Woozy, could you: lsmod | grep -i speaker and paste what you get there?
<dfgas> is there a way to auto find it
<cdE|Woozy> str, I get nothing
<str> cdE|Woozy, so the module in your box isn't loaded neither
<jimpop> dfgas, "sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo update-grub"
<dfgas> ty
<str> cdE|Woozy, if you mute everything you still get the same problem?
<cdE|Woozy> str, yes, muting doesn't do anything
<ubox> mine is the same, pops all the time
<ubox> i've become accustomed to it lol
<nemo> I have a whole ton of stuff with a checkmark emblem that apparently means
<nemo> "ubuntu one synchronised"
<str> cdE|Woozy, do you find a  "pc beep" bar when you run alsamixer from the terminal?
<nemo> how do I turn that off? I see no option in the ubuntu one manager
<nemo> or in the context menu, and the emblem can't be unchecked - so apparently that's not the way to do it
<guitar-maniac> hey! Any guitar pro users here? i have lost midi in it, worked great at noon but not anymore :(
<cdE|Woozy> str, I do, it is turned all the way down. I can't mute the beep there, only make it louder than it already is ;)
<jimpop> nemo, i think i saw (lastnight) someone mention that changing themes solved the problem
<cdE|Woozy> oh
<str> cdE|Woozy, FOUND!!!!!  if you go to alamixer and press "m" there it stopped !
<cdE|Woozy> seems I can mute it by pressing m
<cdE|Woozy> yeah :D
<str> OMG I'm so happy I can cry :'D
<stone1343> nemo, I have the same thing, many files have the U1 checkmark, not just files in the U1 folder
<boondoklife> nemo: If you are talking about the green check marks everywhere, that is a bug and it is being worked on.
<boondoklife> nemo: atleast if it just showed up after the last update
<nemo> boondoklife: green checkmarks. and I think just after last update
<nemo> I tried signing into ubuntu one, but couldn't. even after I temporarily allowed cookies for all domains
<nemo> I'd already whitelisted launchpad, canonical, and ubuntu
<boondoklife> nemo: Yea i have them all over the place too, it is being worked on
<nemo> 'k
<nemo> boondoklife: I had a momentary freakout that a bunch of work-sensitive files were being pushed to some external server
<nemo> actually, I'm still not sure that isn't happening :(
<nemo> my network activity is unusually high
<boondoklife> nemo: lol, I was amazed that about a terabyte of data synced in less than 5 minutes
<nemo> and a whole ton of it is to cannonical
<nemo> dammit
<nemo> damn damn damn
<nemo> ok. I need to figure out how to sign into that damn thing and turn it off :(
<boondoklife> I know on my side nothing was sent
<nemo> or else unplug my network
<stone1343> nemo, I don't think so, I've looked at one.ubuntu.com, no extra files there
<nemo> ok. yeah, I just signed in, eventually, and I'm not subscribed to the sync plan
<nemo> maybe the network traffic is some other thingy
<stone1343> i'll take advantage of a short lull to say that i get the feeling karmic is getting pretty close to ready
<yoga> I tried to install lm-sensors by follow the the page
<yoga>        https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto, however when sudo
<yoga>        /etc/init.d/module-init-tools I get "Usage:
<yoga>        /etc/init.d/module-init-tools COMMAND", it seems that nothing is
<yoga>        inserted into the kernel, any idea?
<kklimonda> yoga: you have to add a parameter like "restart" or "start"
<kklimonda> or stop
<Dr_Willis> COMMAND = 'start, stop, restart'   Logical eh. :)
<iamleneko> karmic comes with ext3 as default filesystem ?
<yoga> Thanks. kklimonda Dr_Willis
<jimpop> iamleneko, no
<Dr_Willis> ext4 is the default
<jimpop> iamleneko, ext4 is the default
<iamleneko> okey
<iamleneko> is it give better performance than ext3 ?
<nemo> yes
<nemo> significantly
<nemo> especially on large drives
<nemo> ... and large files (well, those two tend to go hand in hand)
<[diablo]> back again... ok solved
<dumbby> is there a command or tools for backup the whole partition like norton ghost?
<[diablo]> I removed the flash plugin (done via the software center), downloaded the 64bit plugin direct from adobe labs, dropped it into /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins ... and it works
<Dr_Willis> dumbby:  theres several ways it can be done.
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<[diablo]> so, thanks ubox
<wekt> dumbby: there are many. if the partition is guaranteed to be the same size, you can use gzip
<iamleneko> nemo, and dealing with huge amount of small files ?
<Dr_Willis> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<[diablo]> also, should have said it was 64bit ubuntu ... blush
<dumbby> cool thanks
<nemo> iamleneko: does that better as well, although large files are more dramatic
<iamleneko> okey, last question, is there some way to convert a ext3 partition to ext4 ?
<Dr_Willis> iamleneko:  yes.. but you dont really gain the speed boost.
<Dr_Willis> best to back it up. reformat, restore.
<nemo> Dr_Willis: well. you do eventually as files roll over, no?
<nemo> iamleneko: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4#Features
<thiebaude> im trying to activate the nvidia 185 drivers and after i type my password nothing happens
 * jimpop wonders just how many kernel updates it should take between Beta and RC
<Dr_Willis> nemo:  not sure. Ive just heard its not worth the hassle 'converting'
<thiebaude> does anyone have a suggestion?
<nemo> Dr_Willis: I converted all 3 of my ubuntu machines
<nemo> Dr_Willis: at least the fscks seem much faster
<iamleneko> converting it consist just to mount the old ext3 as ext4 ?
<Dr_Willis> nemo:  thats may be due to better journel features from  what i am reading on the wiki pages.
<billybigrigger> has anyone been able to get their scanner to work in karmic?
<joaopinto> iamleneko, converting from ext3 to ext4 does not provide the performance benefits from a fresh ext4 fs
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  Hmm.. i got one right here.. lets see....
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  it seems to be working.. its warming up...
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  Yes it works. :)
<Dr_Willis> and with less hassles then under windows.
<billybigrigger> damn
<billybigrigger> xsane?
<billybigrigger> mine is trying to use my usb camera as input
<billybigrigger> and when i unplug my usb camera, i get no devices detected
<billybigrigger> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04b8:0849 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus SX205
<billybigrigger> must be the fact it's an all in one?
<billybigrigger> printing works fine
<billybigrigger> been printing dvd covers for the last 5 days on it :P
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...
<Dr_Willis> some All-In-One gizmos require extra services/tools installed
<Dr_Willis>   at lesast many of the HP ones do.
<thiebaude> hey everyone, in nvidia-settings im trying to save to X configuration, but i get a message that says Failed to parse existing X config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf what do i need to do to set my resolution?
<ubox> i broke my video, installed nvidia retricted and now it say's it can't load the kernel module nvidia
<thiebaude> which means i have to set my resolution everytime i log in
<iamleneko> it seems that it need to rebuild them module
<Dr_Willis> RUN it as root thiebaude
<Dr_Willis> and use some extra xorg.conf for a template for it to use. let me pastebin mine
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, i ran gksudo nvidia-settings
<thiebaude> ok Dr_Willis
<thiebaude> thanks
<Dr_Willis>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/fe5201ed
<yofel> thiebaude: move your xorg.conf away and then run nvidia-settings
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-settings can get brain dead when the xorg.conf dosent have all the proper entries
<thiebaude> yofel, what do you mean move my xorg.conf away?
<yofel> thiebaude: well... move,rename,delete it?
<Dr_Willis> mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.THISSpaceForFent
<thiebaude> hmm
<Dr_Willis> I mentioned in a few forum threads about how the nvidia-config tool needs  a lot of work. :()
<yofel> we already had several people with the same issue
<ubox> ok, so the nvidia driver does not seem to work with my kernel?
<Dr_Willis> I always keep backups of my xorg.conf :)
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, i works great in 9.04
<thiebaude> it
<ubox> i changed my config to use nv and it is ok, but using nvidia it will not load the module
<Dr_Willis> thiebaude:  and X has been undergoing a lot of changes... so......
<yofel> ubox: can you try to reinstall the driver in a terminal and check if the module build fails?
<stone1343> does anyone know how to get a USB 3G modem working? As soon as I insert it, the system instantly hangs.
<ubox> ok, yofel. just remove and then install again?
<yofel> ubox: yep
<ubox> ok
<joaopinto> you can use --reinstall
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, insert what you gave me into my xorg.conf?
<ubox> ok
<ubox> thanks :)
<iamleneko> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<iamleneko> !karmic
<ubox> so after how do i check if the module worked out?
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<iamleneko> !tell me about karmic
<ubottu> iamleneko, please see my private message
<ubox> should i just run nvidia-xconfig?
<iamleneko> rah ... i need to be patient i will wait, there is less a month to wait...
<thiebaude> yofel, how do i delete xorg,conf so i can run nvidia-settings again as root?
<yofel> ubox: any error during dkms build? If not try to reboot again
<ubox> yofel, do i have to run anything or does that just happen during apt's install?
<yofel> thiebaude: could you try to run gksudo nvidia-settings and while it's open, 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old' and then save a new xorg.conf with nvidia-settings?
<thiebaude> yofel, ok thanks
<yofel> ubox: Iirc it should set the driver to nvidia again, but check your xorg.conf first maybe
<Amaranth> eh
<thiebaude> nvidia x server just crashed
<Amaranth> Doesn't nvidia-xsettings have an --initial option?
<Amaranth> Right, with no xorg.conf nvidia-settings dies
<Amaranth> err, not nvidia-xsettings, such a tool doesn't exist
<Amaranth> what is the command line one?
<ubox> so i don't need to run nvidia-xconfig?
<ubox> that one amaranth
<Amaranth> nvidia-xconfig, that sounds right
<thiebaude> which means i have to set resolution everytime i log back in
<Amaranth> If you have no xorg.conf you need to run that one before nvidia-settings will do anything
<thiebaude> i cant save to X configuration
<thiebaude> Amaranth, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Wildbat> anyone tried installing VMware tools on 9.10? all i got is Black screen any fix for that?
<Amaranth> thiebaude: If you have no xorg.conf run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ubox> hmmm, curious. i tried to run nvidia-xconfig and got an error that the file is incomplete, undefined device "(null)" referenced by screen "default"
<Amaranth> thiebaude: then run gksudo nvidia-settings
<thiebaude> Amaranth, i do have a xorg.conf
<ubox> so maybe i need to configure my screen first?
<thiebaude> there is not much in it
<thiebaude> ok
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/fe5201ed <----------- my xorg.conf  copy it to your xorg.conf and refn the nvidia-settings tool
<thiebaude> i cant save the resolution in nvidia-settings
<Dr_Willis> perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> you did do a -->   gksudo nvidia-settings
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, yep, im in nvidia-settings now
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, i will copy the paste you gave me and save it
<Dr_Willis> That is set for twinview..  so it it might get confused...
<thiebaude> ?me this is where i wish i had 2 monitors
<Dr_Willis> but it IS working here for me. and ijust update/upgraded
<thiebaude> that dont work
<dphase> hey guys, in a fresh install of karmic, after a reboot mount is failing on my xfs partitions (not recognizing fs)
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, ok i copied your pastebin into my xorg.conf and i save it, now i will open nvidia-settings as root
<Daskreech> does anyone have a x-terminal-emulator: Fatal IO error: client killed Fatal crash when you login ?
<kazagistar> is KDE really this annoying, or is it just the beta?
<ubox> is anyone else missing restart and shutdown? in the k menu
<Dr_Willis> i find kde4 very annoying.
<Dr_Willis> ubox:  ya use the power button, then the menus popup i think
<kazagistar> if anything needs a hundred annoyance fixes, it is KDE
<BluesKaj> I find gnome cartooney
<BluesKaj> kde works fine here
<ubox> not from what i see, i hold oit for a second or two and nothing happens
<Daskreech> kazagistar: You have a hundred?
<ubox> i'm tempted to test suspend ..
<Dr_Willis> ubox:  the 'power' button in the menus.. not on the pc.
<ubox> ya, 'leave' only has suspend and hibernate + logout etc above
<Dr_Willis> I just removed kde and put gnome on.. I recall the kde menus ya clicked shutdown (red power buton icon) thenit  had a menu for the actual task
<kazagistar> I am doing some QT4 coding, so I am using KDE4 to try it out, and I have a very large file of things that annoy me on the desktop
<BluesKaj> kazagistar, put them in a file :)
<Cynthia> Did Aptdaemon just get ditched in the latest update? I just got a sudo prompt with the "downloading package information" dialog from Jaunty, in Karmic beta
<kazagistar> like... when you click on a desktop icon, it loads both the file browser AND the preview browser, one over the other
<kazagistar> kate does not auto-tab python files
<freenose> Hi, I installed a karmic minimal system, installed the alsa and pulseaudio packages, check volumes with alsamixer but I'm not getting any sound, are there adittional packages I should install?
<kazagistar> anyways, this is kinda off topic
<dkagedal> freenose: what are you trying? and why are you running alsamixer if you want to use pulseaudio?
<dkagedal> freenose: try pavucontrol
<freenose> dkagedal: Ok, let me try
<Cynthia> freenose: Bluetooth audio or like regular PCI?
<freenose> Cynthia: regular, is a laptop
<freenose> dkagedal: I don't have any 'pavucontrol' command
<freenose> doesn't pulseaudio works with alsa?
<Cynthia> The program 'pavucontrol' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:  sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Cynthia> :)
<freenose> ok
<Cynthia> to get these helpful messages, you may want to install command-not-found and command-not-found-data, too
<dkagedal> freenose: then install it
<freenose> with pulseaudio you need alsa to right?
<freenose> *too
<wekt> no
<wekt> pulseaudio works on top of many audio layers
<wekt> 1 of any many
<freenose> what should I look for in pavucontrol? I think is not listing my deviceé, in output devices it only shows dummy output
<ubox> ok, so that doesn't work well at all. i got a black screen instead of jumbly mess. but when i went in and changed the driver back to nv my res was low and could not go higher. it seems to work better without an xorg.conf
<ubox> which is what i am using now :)
<freenose> is there CLI interface for pavucontrol
<freenose> ?
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol is a UI
<freenose> let me try as troot
<freenose> root*
<freenose> BluesKaj: yes, is there something similar for the CLI?
<BluesKaj> no, freenose it's agtk based GUI
<kaddi> hi, for the last couple of days I've been getting the following message, when doing a sudo apt-get udpate: http:...binary-i386/Packages.bz2 could not be fetched hash-sum doesn't match. What does it mean? Is the archive being updated while I try to download it?
<BluesKaj> PA is broken for a lot of hardware ..the pa kernel module can't replace alsa IMO , ittries to run on top of it just causing another useless layer of software for audio to work thru
<kaddi> also: Was there a major update today? I just updated and have 128 packages to install. :p
<mahfouz> my karmic fails to pick up my usb drive
<mahfouz> this happens maybe once a week
<BluesKaj> kaddi, the app you are compiling from source isn't up to date if you are getting that message
<mahfouz> is this bug known?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. is the F9 key supposed tobe some special key by default in gnome/compiz now?
<Dr_Willis> I am using mc - and when i hit F9 in MC the screen dims. (it still works fine, just the whole monitor dims)
<kaddi> BluesKaj: So if I'm not compiling anything from source, I can safely ignore that message? It pops up when I do apt-get update, but I don't have any self compiled software on the PC right now (to my recollection :p )
<BluesKaj> kaddi , yeah, ignore it , as long as nothing seems broken
<kaddi> BluesKaj: I'll tell you after the upgrade if anything is broken ;)
<kaddi> thanks :)
<BluesKaj> hehe kaddi , no doybt :)
<oroz> could someone help me turn off "Emulate3Buttons"
<Cynthia> the only thing I have self-compiled on this system is libdvdcss, because no amd64 version of it is provided on the repositories
<Dr_Willis> Err,, theres one on medibuntu isent there?
<Dr_Willis> I think i installed it the other day from there.. (i never watch dvds  soi may be wrong)
<ubox> so dr_wllis, do you have glx working?
<freenose> BluesKaj: I can't even get sound with alsa alone :/
<freenose> I must say, If I do a full install(with gnome) sound works :)
<CShadowRun> hehe, so finally got karmic installed
<CShadowRun> lets see if it can install the nvidia drivers without falling over and dieing (no ubuntu distro past hardy has managed to do this) :P
<ubox> cshadowrun, i just tried a few times and booted to a black/distorted screen
<ubox> if this happens to you my crude fix is to reboot and choose recovery, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and either swap 'driver "nvidia"' for 'driver "nv"' or just delete the file, which is what i did
<CShadowRun> i might be a member of the distorted screen club
<ubox> everything but glx works without the config file
<CShadowRun> i need the nvidia driver though, i make heavy use of compiz and games
<h00k> is it known why all of my icons/folders have the ubuntuone check box on them?
<ubox> i wish i could get it working myself
<ubox> something to do with the module not loading, i tried from cli and found that was my error
<Cynthia> h00k: do you even *use* Ubuntu One?
<oroz> could someone help in turning off "Emulate3Buttons"? if its simple pls tell me how
<h00k> Cynthia: yes, but it is showing all of my files, not just the ones in my Ubuntuone shared folder.
<Dr_Willis> ubox:  3d stuff works here for me on my 8800gtxsss
<Cynthia> oroz (?): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940446 - basically, the directive is not useful or needed anymore, and there is another way to do it
<Cynthia> yes, oroz... sorry, I get nicknames mixed up sometimes
<Strogg_> is ubuntuone crypted ? or is ubuntu one root having access to all files ? :p
<oldude67> well lets see if my intel box dies on update...what else could go wrong today??:(
<oroz> Cynthia, thanks
<ubox> hmmm, i wonder what is up with mine
<BluesKaj> freenose, I purged pulseaudio but i ha to reboot in order to activate the kernal module driver for my soundcard
<Cynthia> h00k: bug 450006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450006 in ubuntuone-client "Every icon marked with UbuntuOne cruft (dup-of: 450112)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450112 in ubuntuone-client "Entire Hard Drive Marked as ubuntuone-synchronized" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450112
<Cynthia> h00k: since this is marked Fix Committed, you'll see a fix for this soon in Update Manager, watch for python-ubuntuone-client among others
<Cynthia> [it's not released yet]
<genii> Oooo ... number 450112 looks pretty nasty
<h00k> Cynthia: the correct bug is 450112
<Cynthia> I arrived at 450006 via google, but ubottu dutifully followed through the duplicateness, see the second line :)
<oroz> Cynthia, im sorry, no i dont, but the support channels for ubuntu 9.04 are ignoring so no help there, ive tried that link you gave me earlier, it didnt help ;( thanks again
<Dr_Willis> oroz:  9.04 would proberly set that differntly then 9.10 since HAL is being phased out
<freenose> when opening pavucontrol as a normal user should it show all output devices?
<Dr_Willis> oroz:  it used tobe an xorg.conf setting.. but 9.04 its proberly a hal/fdi file config .
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis: my trying to fix my problem did't work
<Dr_Willis> and in 9.10 - ive no idea.
<oldude67> oroz, not to mention they get a little upset if you say anything about karmic in there as well.
<freerider--> hi
<freerider--> i just installed karmic
<Dr_Willis> thiebaude:  im out of ideas... i gotta run the wife to the Dr.   chat at ya later.
<freerider--> i use a geforce 9800gt
<oroz> lol
<freerider--> when i switch to the tty1 i get a yellow/greenisch ugly screen and no shell :(
<freerider--> none of the shells work
<freerider--> ctrl+alt+f(1to12)
<gorthaug> hi
<elumbella> freerider--: try to disable the "splash" option of grub
<oroz> Dr_Willis, would you happen to know how i could set it up that way?
<freenose> Cynthia: Can you check that?
<Cynthia> freenose: sorry, what?
<h00k> Strogg_: of course they don'y have access to your files
<freerider--> where is the menu.lst?
<freenose> Cynthia: when you open pavucontrol as a normal user, does it list all you output devices?
<Strogg_> hook, i read that it was not crypted, so how work the security on the service ?
<gorthaug> i'm in ubuntu 9.10 beta, after an update i've all the folders and files from my /home "syncroniced" with Ubuntu One, how can i change this?
<Cynthia> gorthaug: bug 450112, it's fix committed so wait for it to show up in Update Manager
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450112 in ubuntuone-client "Entire Hard Drive Marked as ubuntuone-synchronized" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450112
<Cynthia> freenose: will check
<gorthaug> ok, thanks
<h00k> Strogg_: it poses huge problems with sharing, also the web interface.  You can encrypt your own things and then sync that with ubuntu one if you'd like
<Cynthia> freenose: I have only one output device and pavucontrol shows "them" all :)
<freenose> Cynthia: what's the name of the device?
<h00k> Strogg_: also see here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/375289/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375289 in ubuntuone-servers "data encryption (client-side as well as server-side)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Cynthia> freenose: "Internal Audio Analog Stereo"
<freenose> Cynthia: I see, I must be doing something wrong here, thanks a lot.
<CShadowRun> well, i'm downgrading to jaunty lol
<bipolar> I just installed karmic on a dell laptop. After logging in and installing the nvidia driver I get nothing at all on the screen after 'Loading Grub'. I can't even hit esc to get to a grub menu so I can get a shell to try to fix the problem. Is there some other way to get grub to give me the menu?
<CShadowRun> alot to fix in just 15 days if this is gonna be ready for release lol
<je> I wanna dual boot Karmic 32bit and 64bit but use the same encrypted home directory... my secondly installed system won't mount the home directory... anyone know why?
<ubox> bipolar, grub does not give you options to boot anything?
<bipolar> ubox: no
<bipolar> I just hit ctrl+alt+delete while it was booting and it rebooted and gave me the menu. :P
<bipolar> I've reboot this thing 5 times before this.
<bipolar> weird
<ubox> yea i had to revert to using nv instead of nvidia driver
<ubox> i haven't figured it out yet
<omgmog> Has anybody experienced the new ume-launcher on from UNR not listing mounted volumes under "Files & Folders" ?
<bipolar> ubox: strange thing is, I am using the nvidia driver on other PC's without issue. Are you using a laptop too?>
<ubox> yes, an hp dv6404
<bipolar> ubox: missing the nvidia kernel module
<bipolar> ubox: thats my issue
<Cynthia> bipolar: karmic uses grub 2, which you can get the menu of by holding Shift during boot
<ubox> same here
<ubox> but it is installed
<bipolar> ubox: I ran 'apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-185-kernel-source' and it seems to be building the module now
<plazia> With the new grub 2, has anyone noticed when you see the "Loading grub" it takes like 14 seconds or so to bring up the menu? is there some change in the config file you can make to speed this up?
<ubox> bipolar, hmmm, i will try that too
<joaopinto> plazia, that is not happening to me
<bipolar> ubox: startx works now... I'll reboot and see if it works
<ubox> mine too seems to be building the module
<ubox> let me know how it went
<plazia> I have various operating systems on various partitions grub 1 used to take about a second or two. the new grub 2 seems to take between 10 - 14 seconds. I can only guess it's enumerating all the OS's / partitions. just wondered if there was a way to speed it up.
<freenose> does karmic installs alsa by default?
<bjsnider> freenose, of course
<bipolar> ubox: yep. it's working... at least the built in screen is. external monitor is an issue. :P
<ubox> woo!
<ubox> it worked
<freenose> bjsnider: and pulseaudio too?
<bjsnider> yes
<freenose> ok
<torgrimt> is the -server kernel with bigmem support removed from karmic?
<jetsaredim> at what point did empathy's not-ready-ness come into the equation when replacing pidgin with it?
<dmj728> If I'm going to submit a bug fix, when is the latest it can get into karmic?
<legend2440> hello, i have seahorse and gpg packages installed and i used seahorse to create a personal key. however, when i right click  a fil or folder there is no context menu entry saying  "Encrypt". i thought that was the way it worked. any ideas?
<legend2440> *file
<ubox> resume from suspend works!
<Michalxo> hello!
<Michalxo> anyone getting problem with tty1-6?
<Michalxo> I can't type anything in...
<Michalxo> and it looks weird
<omgmog> Michalxo - they work here, but others have had problems. are you by chance using nvidia graphics?
<Michalxo> yes
<Michalxo> nviida
<boondoklife> lol the latest devicekit-disks turned my cdrom into an ipod in the computer browser
<plazia> Michalxo, I'm having that problem too
<omgmog> I believe ubox and bipolar were too.
<Michalxo> + when in login screen when I go to terminal, I am unalbe to type anything
<bipolar> yep. nvidia issues on a laptop.
<bipolar> I've got a couple PC's that work fine though
<plazia> is it to do with the nvidia driver then?
<legend2440> Michalxo: yes same problem. nvidia also. i got tty to work again by removing word  "splash" in /etc/default/grub file then save file and run sudo update-grub
<legend2440> Michalxo: seems to be caused by the usplash updates
<Michalxo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/429249
<Michalxo> what about this problem?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429249 in gnome-power-manager "[Karmic] keyboard locked/freezed unable to type anything" [Undecided,New]
<Michalxo> it's still in for month
<Michalxo> and it's big problem... for me)
<plazia> legend2440, thanks for the fix info
<legend2440> plazia: your welcome
<Michalxo> legend2440, has to be reboot done to make changes?
<legend2440> Michalxo: yes
<Michalxo> yes I think.. nevermind, I changed it :-)
<Michalxo> thank you
<Michalxo> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33605119/IMG_2811.JPG
<Michalxo> does it look like this?
<Michalxo> plazia,
<plazia> Michalxo, not like that mate but when I ctrl+alt+F1 - F6 or whatever to get to the terminals it looks like a totally messed up framebuffer.
<legend2440> Michalxo: mine had something like blue Chinese letters and no  Login prompt at all
<Michalxo> aha,
<Michalxo> :-)
<Michalxo> interesting bugs in koala... :-)
<plazia> 2.6.31-11-generic with Release:	9.10, amd64 here on nvidia driver version 185.18.36
<Michalxo> same here :-)
<Pici> Michalxo: You can try asking in #ubuntu-bugs if no action is happening for your bug
<Michalxo> thanks, I'll try
<jjardon> hello, after today updates all the files of my home foler has a check icon, is this normal?
<twager> jjardon: Me too
<legend2440> jjardon: its a bug. those are ubuntuone checkmarks. the developers in #ubuntuone say its a known bug and they have a fix that will be released soon
<jjardon> legend2440, thank you
<legend2440> jjardon: your welcome
<PolitikerNEU> Does anybody know why so many options are greyed out in evince when trying to print to PDF? I want to print 4 pages onto one of a PDF
<PolitikerNEU> but it always creates a "portrait"-Page with the 4 Pages stretched - I would like to have it "landscape"-like. I can insert a screenshot
<Galvatron> Hi
<PolitikerNEU> Screenshot: http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/9533/epiphany.png
<Myxb> plazia: about  ctrl+alt+F1 - F6 terminals. try upgrading to grub2. did the trick for me. i think you have garbled screen (actually distorted F7 graphics) when the grub-legacy passes wrong parameters to kernel. i am unable to set custom terminal resolution though.
<Galvatron> I'm using Kubuntu Karmic and after severla updatets it ceased to shut down
<plazia> Myxb, I am using grub2
<plazia> but you're right about the distorted screen.
<tgpraveen> ubottu: bug # 434878
<Galvatron> Th desktop disappears, the logo with decreasing loading bar shows and than it gets stuck on a black screen with monitor LED turned green
<plazia> Myxb, grub-pc 1.97~beta3-1ubuntu8
<Galvatron> But it restarts propoerly - weird.
<Galvatron> Replacing "halt" command with "poweroff" didn't help
<Galvatron> Same with forcing ACPI by editing grub.lst
<Myxb> plazia: don't know then. still check the grub2 options, maybe you have gfxpayload set to a wrong number. as far as my system is concerned, this parameter either yields garbled screen or has no effect at all.
<plazia> gfxpayload is set in which config file Myxb ? /etc/default/grub? or one of grubs?
<Myxb> plazia: check this file, but it is possible to set it in /etc/grub.d/00_header, for example. if you did not touch that script, it is not there. here is one of the articles http://harrison3001.blogspot.com/2009/09/grub-2-graphical-boot-tips-to-set.html. didn't work for me though.
<plazia> Myxb, thanks again
<Galvatron> A lot of you guys just joinned, so I will describe my problem again:  I'm using Kubuntu Karmic and after severla updatets it ceased to shut down. Th desktop disappears, the logo with decreasing loading bar shows and than it gets stuck on a black screen with monitor LED turned green. But it restarts propoerly - weird. Replacing "halt" command with "poweroff" didn't help. Same with forcing ACPI by editing grub.lst.
<dschulz> Galvatron: i had that problem, but afaicr it was solved a few hours later
<dschulz> there's a bug report
<dschulz> but was closed as 'Fixed'
<ibkanat> on my laptop I keep getting the core maxing out and locking up.  Futex wait and I have to kill the program to exit
<ibkanat> I have a hp pavilion dv6119us with tl-50 amd dual core
<ibkanat> and 2gigs of ram
<ibkanat> how do I track this down?
<madm1ke> since karmic aptitude update sometimes has a return value of 255 although there are some new packages. does anybode know why that is?  see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/292578/
<Galvatron> THx.
<Galvatron> Seems like I have to wait for updates
<tormod> heh after that devkit (?) update all my hard drives are now iPods :)
<ripps> tormod: yeah, mine too
<ripps> weird
<tormod> ripps, propably the "fix" for bug #440290
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440290 in devicekit-disks "iPod only being detected as Drive, not as iPod" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440290
<billybigrigger> anyone here use newsgroups?
<Kamilion> What's the best way to draw a maintainer's attention to a broken package in karmic?
<milian> is it recommended to upgrade to karmic before creating a ext4 partition? i.e. are there known bugs/limitations in the underlying tools in intrepid?
<nemo> waaah
<nemo> karmic replaced my working yogarine PPA of eclipse w/ a broken 3.5.1 :( :(
<Kamilion> Trying to get https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/411546  resolved
<nemo> and when I try to force version, I get all kinds of confusing removals
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411546 in ebox-dhcp "Please upgrade ebox-dhcp to 1.3" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tormod> anyone else getting pops from the speaker from time to time (could be a delayed Terminal bell)
<sheldon_85> hi...i'd like to hide an user from GDM menu. How can i do this?
<Nafai> tormod: Yes, I am, I haven't taken the the time to figure it out
<tormod> Kamilion, that's universe package I reckon, anyway that bug does not talk about brokenness
<tormod> Nafai, there was no recent pulseaudio update right? but the new kernel had a new alsa IIRC
<nemo> tormod: yeah. I've been getting that too.
<tormod> sound works otherwise
<wekt> Kamilion: generally speaking, providing additional useful data.
<Kamilion> tormod, aye, the karmic repo has been updated for ebox "1.3.5" for weeks, but the ebox-dhcp package has been left at "0.12". Everything else has been imported to karmic except this one package.
<wekt> Kamilion: they will get a notice every time you add something
<nemo> agh. a new. *broken* eclipse 3.5.1 :( :( :(
<Nafai> tormod: Not sure, I've had the problem since upgrading to Karmic
<danlii> How do I change the locale in karmic? I don't want the utf-8, i want iso-8859-1 instead, but it isn't selectable in the menus, but it shows up in the list when i run locale-gen. I get it in Gnome as default and cannot change.
<milian> has anyone ever seen somethink like this, when running do-release-upgrade -d: http://mwolff.pastebin.com/f3b603a5e
<Kamilion> wekt, all the other ebox-* packages have been updated to 1.3.5 for karmic, but not ebox-dhcp. It's kind of essential to get routing working in ebox.
<milian> can I fix it? or is that problem out of my hands?
<tormod> Kamilion, try to talk to the guys who uploaded that package the last time, or updated the other ebox- packages
<Kamilion> I'm just trying to find the right maintainer to poke
<Afzal> Hi! I have problem with xserver in Ubuntu karmic (development branch)Release :9.10
<Afzal> error encountered processing nouveau-kernel-source& xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<tormod> Kamilion, use the changelog
<Afzal> any good suggestion is appreciated
<mattva01> anyone having an issue with pygtk apps on karmic?
<tormod> Afzal, for nouveau you might find the right people on #ubuntu-x with some luck
<undeconstructed> hi all, since updating yesterday I seem to have lost boot, has anyone else found this?
<tormod> ripps, the iPod icon thingy is bug 450540
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450540 in devicekit-disks "[Karmic] All mounted media have a media-player icon" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450540
<milian> ah, now it's working, seems to be fixed
<Kamilion> tormod: Not terribly familiar with the context. What exactly do you mean by 'use the changelog' ? I'm not the package maintainer, just a random user trying to get the package bumped.
<Kamilion> I found a bunch of bugs filed on the other ebox-* packages that were filed to bring them up to date, but I couldn't find who commited the packages to karmic
<tormod> Kamilion, do you know where to find the changelog for a package? /usr/share/doc
<rockrat> is there some problem with nvidia driver 180 n +
<rockrat> with nvidia-185 i had blinking display and onwards nothing to display. error log reports EE while loading nvidia module
<Kamilion> Hm, the changelogs says the maintainer who filed the bug got the previous uploads committed as far as I can tell. It's close to two months ago before the beta was released, so IIRC someone needs to file a feature exception now, and I'm attempting to track down someone with that power.
<thiebaude> rockrat, i've also had my nvidia 8400 gs problems
<tormod> Kamilion, if you go to the package's launchpad page, you'll see both who uploaded and who sponsored it
<rockrat> thiebaude: did ya experience blinking display ? it was cool like, 6 blinks persecond
<thiebaude> rockrat, no just before login i got a blank screen and nothing happens and it doesn't get to log in
<thiebaude> rockrat, i had to go back to 9.04 for right now, i brurned the 9.10 alternate cd last nite and have that, but im waiting for a fix
<thiebaude> burned
<rockrat> thiebaude: yeah thats what i face with 185 n up
<undeconstructed> I think I might have the same thing, since updating yesterday I get no boot, and a message about nvidia something in recovery mode
<rockrat> but 173 is cool
<undeconstructed> I'm running live cd now, and wondering how to get back
<strelok_evil> Hello
<thiebaude> rockrat, and that burn went perfectly i must say, the 9.10 installs just right
<rockrat> thiebaude: nvidia-173 is very stable
<thiebaude> rockrat, i use 185 in 9.10 and 180 in 9.04
<undeconstructed> there are a couple of twitter posts about boot as well, and that's the closest I can find for up to date news
<thiebaude> very buggy right now
<Kamilion> tormod: I've looked all over and so far I havn't found a sponsor listed for either ebox-network (commited 8-20-09) or ebox-dhcp... Ah well. Guess I'll just stick with using the ebox PPA to work around it.
<rockrat> thiebaude: hmm nice, does 185 offer new features ? which board its optimized to support ?
<aliendude5300> Hi, I have a bit of a problem. After installing the latest updates (since yesterday) I noticed a HUGE drop in stability. Also, the graphics on the consoles (when you press ctrl+ alt + f1, etc. are corrupted.
<thiebaude> rockrat, i also get the option of 177 in 9.10
<Kamilion> Thanks for the information though, I appreciate it.
<aliendude5300> Not sure what package is causing the issues.
<aliendude5300> My PC already froze 4 times, causing me to forcefully reboot it.
<aliendude5300> Almost froze twice since then, but somehow it unfroze...
 * thiebaude i'll wait and see at least when its time i will do a clean install
<tormod> Kamilion, you see it here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ebox-network/1.3.5-0ubuntu1
<thiebaude> rockrat, we are coming down to the wire on 9.10
<aliendude5300> Also, the booting of my system seems to have slowed down significantly...
<Kamilion> Ahha! Chuck short! Thanks.
<thiebaude> aliendude5300, you use nvidia?
<Kamilion> tormod: appreciate you taking your time to help me.
<rockrat> thiebaude: cool
<undeconstructed> can anyone see any problems coming if I reinstall intrepid or jaunty over a broken karmic?  I don't have my data partitioned for some reason, so I can't go completely blank
<tormod> Kamilion, no problem. BTW I think Chuck was also listed in the changelog.
<tormod> undeconstructed, all kinds of problems
<thiebaude> rockrat, i dont know of any new features, i use nvidia 8400 gs
<aliendude5300> thiebaude: ATI Radeon X1950 GT on this computer,
<undeconstructed> indeed, but big ones?
<tormod> aliendude5300, did you get mesa of today? you are on kde right?
<guntbert> !downgrade | undeconstructed
<ubottu> undeconstructed: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<thiebaude> aliendude5300, ahh,ok
<undeconstructed> thanks guntbert (and ubottu of course) but I'm only doing that because I have a complete broken already
<drbobb> hello, is anyone here familiar with the installation method when one boots an installer's vmlinuz & initrd from a hdd partition, via an existing grub, and has the installer mount an iso of an install cd by loopback?
<aliendude5300> tormod: I'm on GNOME. I installed a mesa update though
<drbobb> that is, by using the files from images/hd-media ?
<tormod> aliendude5300, console corruption is bug #447692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447692 in usplash "Ctrl + Alt + F1 etc. fail to send me to console" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447692
<drbobb> this method worked for me with jaunty, but seems to fail with karmic
<guntbert> undeconstructed: my best advice: get your data off the HD, and then do a clean install
<Kamilion> tormod: Very much appreciated, just caught him here on freenode.
<undeconstructed> guntbert: I am at this moment adding up the spare disk space in the house :)
<tormod> aliendude5300, please file a bug on the crashes, and try to get some useful logs etc wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<aliendude5300> tormod: I'd file a bug, but saying "My system is crashing a lot since recent updates" is USELESS to developers.
<tormod> aliendude5300, I know :) is it always lock-ups? no X restarting (crash)
<tormod> aliendude5300, if you can downgrade to last version of mesa and it fixes it, it's already very useful
<tormod> s/last/previous
<tormod> RAOF, is nouveau-kernel-source working in karmic? there was a guy asking here, but he just left of course
<drbobb> hello again, i'm trying to do an install of karmic from an image of the alternate cd, w/o using an optical drive (cause mine's broken), and the procedure i used for jaunty is not working with karmic. does anyone have any experience on this?
<aliendude5300> tormod: I am unable to restart X with Alt-SysRq-K when it locks up
<aliendude5300> It's that bad :(
<wekt> How can one file a bug against ubuntuforums.org?  i found reports for it as a package by that name, but when I use the web interface, it fails to find it.  apport does not work at all, so i can't use that.
<tormod> aliendude5300, I see. try downgrading mesa to see if you can isolate the issue
<aliendude5300> tormod: How can I downgrade it?
<wekt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuforums.org/+filebug?no-redirect   is the URL I attempt to use to file a bug, which does not work.
<tormod> aliendude5300, you probably have the old packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<aliendude5300> I'll check.
<tormod> aliendude5300, ls /var/cache/apt/archives/*7.6.1*
<tormod> aliendude5300, sorry 7.6.0 (still)
<aliendude5300> nothing found. I'll use a pastebin to show you full directory.
<aliendude5300> Weird thing is -- I'm on the PC right now with the issues, and it almost froze two more times; firefox and inkscape randomly froze and forcefully quite with no notification or apport messages
<aliendude5300> http://pastebay.com/60989
<tormod> aliendude5300, check dmesg output and /var/crash
<aliendude5300> The whole system didn't freeze now. I'm going to try to check dmesg
<aliendude5300> tormod: Wow, I was about to do that 0.o
<aliendude5300> dmesg: http://pastebay.com/60990
<tormod> aliendude5300, you only have 13 packages in the cache?
<aliendude5300> yes.
<aliendude5300> I'm unsure why myself.
<tormod> aliendude5300, you have all kind of issues :) running out of memory is the worst
<tormod> aliendude5300, no wonder (big) processes disappears
<aliendude5300> tormod: I have 2GB ram.
<aliendude5300> Right now usage is at 990MB according to top running as root
<thiebaude> wow
<tormod> aliendude5300, I know, and no swap, why?
<tormod> you seem to have crypt issues. is swap encrypted?
<aliendude5300> Only have an 80GB hard disk, and I see no need for a swap with 2GB ram.
<aliendude5300> I'm not sure what those crypt issues are to be honest.
<tormod> you have encrypted home?
<aliendude5300> Theres a heck of a lot of them though :/
<aliendude5300> No. My home directory shouldn't be encrypted.
<koma_> i've some problem with grub2, the string "search" make the system unusable beacause  the UID that it search  where not found
<koma_> (hi all :D)
<tormod> aliendude5300, so what's eating 990MB?
 * aliendude5300 has been using Ubuntu since Edgy Eft without a swap partition, and no problems so far.
<aliendude5300> Firefox is using 533MB right now.
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: yeah  SWAP isn't  always needed
<tormod> aliendude5300, you don't need a swap normally
<aliendude5300> Inkscape is using 363MB even though its not running... why?!?
<drbobb> does karmic use grub2 by default?
<tormod> drbobb, yes on new installs
<drbobb> ok thx
<aliendude5300> Inkscape crashed and it's still in memory but theres no window... this is unusual.
<aliendude5300> Skype is using 7MB
<aliendude5300> err 35MB*
<tormod> aliendude5300, have you checked your memory and other hardware?
<aliendude5300> My memory is fine. I had no issues prior to today,
<aliendude5300> I'm using "performance ram"... Crucial Ballistix DDR3.
<tormod> koma_, if the UUID is wrong, use the grub command line to find your root manually
<aliendude5300> Err Ballistix Tracer to be exact.
<aliendude5300> This is the memory I have: http://www.crucial.com/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=BL2KIT12864TN1608 2x 1GB modules.
<tormod> aliendude5300, is seems all fscked up, try a live CD to rule out HW, then fsck (sic) your drives from there
 * aliendude5300 despised Live CDs... so slow, and alternative installer works much better...
<tormod> aliendude5300, run the "live CD" from a USB stick
<undeconstructed> seconded, that's what I'm doing right now
 * tormod hasn't run a plastic CD for years
<speel> has any one experienced flash glitches with the latest beta?
<aliendude5300> What should I do from a live environment that I can't do regularly?
<aliendude5300> I can fsck my drive from a linux terminal without X runnning...
<sebsebseb> speel: of  Karmic?  or did I  maybe refer you to the wrong channel
<speel> yea karmic
<tormod> aliendude5300, don't tell me everything is fine without X?
<koma_> tormod,  no problem with this, but everytime there is a new kernel it regenerate the wrong configuration
<sebsebseb> speel: well Flash can be an issue in Ubuntu
<aliendude5300> tormod: I haven't had anything freeze without the X server running yet...
<sebsebseb> speel: in Firefox
<sebsebseb> speel: What kind of issues are you having?
<speel> sebsebseb, yea its strange like on some sites playing wont work, seeking wont work and problems with loading
<tormod> aliendude5300, try running with Option "DRI" "off"
<aliendude5300> In xorg.conf?
<tormod> yes
<sebsebseb> speel: oh  right uhmm not sure about that, but  Flash in Firefox can slow Ubuntu installs down
<tormod> aliendude5300, yes Device section
<aliendude5300> do I have to restart X for that to take effect?
<tormod> yes
<speel> sebsebseb, is the plugin for flash stored in /usr/lib?
<aliendude5300> What is DRI? I never had issues with it before.
<aliendude5300> Now that I think of it, prior to updating, I had compiz enabled. Now it seems to have disabled itself...
<sebsebseb> speel: not sure
<sebsebseb> I had an issue with Flash last night myself in Karmic in Firefox things were so slow/laggy
<speel> sebsebseb, alright i'll do some research thanks man
<aliendude5300> heres what's in my xorg.conf (the whole thing):
<aliendude5300> Section "ServerFlags"
<aliendude5300> 	Option	"DontZap"	"False"
<aliendude5300> EndSection
<sebsebseb> speel: there's Gnash and Swfdec as altneratives they may be good enough for what you want
<aliendude5300> Three lines.
<sebsebseb> speel: also using Flash in another browser such as Galeon or Epiphany usaully works nicely
<aliendude5300> Am I in the right xorg.conf? It seems empty. Nothing about DRI in here...
<speel> i'll try that out
<tormod> aliendude5300, yes that's fine. add a Device section with just that option
<aliendude5300> Whoa... I just noticed Adobe Flash is acting up... It's flickering a LOT.
<aliendude5300> sebsebseb , speel: I'm also having issues with Flash. Must be a common problem/
<speel> aliendude5300, is your computer 64bit by any chance?
<tormod> aliendude5300, to downgrade mesa you can also try apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION
<aliendude5300> speel: I'm not running a 64-bit OS, although I'm on a Core 2 Quad. I'm also experiencing issues on my other PC, a Core i7 Extreme running Karmic Alpha latest updates.
<speel> aliendude5300, hmm perhaps its a bug
<speel> im also having problems with wireless connection stability
<speel> no matter what network i'm in
<aliendude5300> I'm on a wired network. No issues.
<aliendude5300> Although for some reason my network icon shows a pic of the wireless connection icon with no bars, I still get full internet speed via a wired connection.
<aliendude5300> I don't care much about that though, it's only a minor issue compared to the crashes, etc.
<speel> aliendude5300, I haven't tried wired connection yet...but it seems I also have connection issues when using flash
<aliendude5300> my flash is flickering a lot. Definately seem to be having graphics stability problems.
<aliendude5300> My internet seems to be working perfectly fine. http://www.speedtest.net/result/591326606.png :D
<koma_> i've some problem with grub2, the string "search" make the system unusable beacause  the UID that it search  where not found
<koma_> the  UUID seems to be correct
<koma_> but it can't find it
<rom1v> Hi
<rom1v> nvidia 185 doesn't seem to work
<Jordan_U> koma_: What file system?
<rom1v> ext4
<rom1v> oups
<aliendude5300> speel: See if it's your ISP, try running a test at http://www.pingtest.net/
<rom1v> :)
<undeconstructed> rom1v: how badly does it not work for you exactly?
<koma_> ext4
<rom1v> I install nvidia-glx-185, but it's still nv which is used
<rom1v> (no acceleration)
<koma_> Jordan_U,  ext4
<aliendude5300> If you have bad line quality, it could be causing the connection issues.
<Jordan_U> koma_: If you go to the command line in grub and run "ls -l" does it show the file system and the correct UUID?
<koma_> mhhhh i don't know
<koma_> i mean i've booted now
<rom1v> in "proprietary drivers", if I click on enable, it downloads the driver, but I can't enable it
<speel> aliendude5300, well its not matter what network i'm in ( usually i'm at home or at school )
<rom1v> it is always "disabled"
<koma_> how can i check that's the right UUID?
<rom1v> my card is 9300
<koma_> "search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 351f57d8-8adb-4c29-83ae-f348f7a7e2f5" is wrong probably... because it can't find it...
<Nattgew> how can I set the background in gnome-shell?
<Jordan_U> koma_: Try in grub-emu, though that uses linux to access the kernel so it might work even if grub at boot doesn't
<Jordan_U> koma_: "sudo grub-emu"
<koma_> mhhh
<koma_> 351f57d8-8adb-4c29-83ae-f348f7a7e2f5
<koma_> but it say ext2
<koma_> .. it's ext4
<Jordan_U> koma_: That's normal
<Jordan_U> koma_: There is one driver in grub for ext2/3/4 and it's "ext2"
<koma_> ok
<aliendude5300> speel: What ISP does the problem occur on? Is it the same at both places?
<OzoNe> anyone having network problems? all others PCs on the LAN runs OK
<Jordan_U> koma_: There are also some BIOSs that report external USB drives as floppy drives, so you might try without the --no-floppy
<speel> at home its road runner ( time warner ) and at school i'm not sure who supplies the connection for them
<koma_> it's a laptop
<koma_> no floppy or USB periferal connected at boot
<koma_> i try to reboot and check what UUID it found
<speel> aliendude5300, I just ran the ping test 0% packet loss, ping 63ms jitter 39ms
<koma_> ls -l in console
<koma_> /exec sudo init 6
<Jordan_U> koma_: Yes
<elumbella> does anyone know, why it's empathy instead of pidgin in 9.10?
<Jordan_U> [sudo] password for koma:
<elumbella> is there a reasion for that?
<Jordan_U> koma_: :)
<aliendude5300> Jitter is a little high, but you should be on a very reliable connection. No packets were lost and its reasonably fast.
<Jaymac> elumbella, http://blog.thesilentnumber.me/2009/06/empathy-in-ubuntu-karmic-910-or-karmic.html
<aliendude5300> It might have to do with your wireless adapter. Try on a wired connection. Some wireless adapters have little support under linux, sadly.
<elumbella> thx Jaymac
<Jaymac> elumbella, some of the reasoning is there
<koma__> back
<koma__> Disk cannot be accessed
<koma__> o something like this
<elumbella> i hope, they add plugin extendability to empathy soon. until that, i'll still use pidgin
<Nattgew> elumbella, me too, pidgin has some good plugins
<urthmover> top ftw
<wekt> i looked into empathy.  pidgin extensibility looks better.
<dotblank3> I like pidgin alot more
<elumbella> has btw someone figured out, how to hide the skype-tray-icon?
<undeconstructed> is it possible to list all installed packages without the system running?  I have my disk mounted while I'm under livecd, getting ready for a reinstall..
<elumbella> yeah. i'll take a loot again in 10.04
<pwuertz> is the empathy for pidgin replacement final?
<tormod> undeconstructed, use dpkg in a chroot
<pwuertz> pidgin works so much better than empathy, I think its just not quite ready yet...
<tormod> undeconstructed, this should give a nice list: dpkg --get-selections | awk '/install$/{print $1}'
<elumbella> i hope, that a lot newbies will use it to report bugs and ideas
<undeconstructed> tomsku: perfect, thankyou
<undeconstructed> sorry, tormod: perfect, thankyou
<tormod> undeconstructed, don't forget the chroot otherwise you'll see what's on the live CD :)
<undeconstructed> looks like my list, I'm pretty sure there aren't nearly 2000 packages on the livecd
<yoritomo> hello all
<yoritomo> big problem in karmic today
<yoritomo> update impossible
<yoritomo> allways finishing by an error, even if i disable the file which occured the error
<tormod> undeconstructed, also very handy to list 3rd party debs: aptitude search '~i!~Oubuntu'
<Drachenblut> okay can anyone tell me how to disable kpackagekit from trying to autoupdate?  I tried from in the gui but it just keeps doing it
<Nattgew> yoritomo: what's the error? can you post it here or on pastebin?
<tormod> yoritomo, you sure want us to guess what the error is?
<undeconstructed> thanks again, but considering its going to be a downgrade, its all going be a bit haphazard, so I just want a starting point
<yoritomo> wait i try to paste, but pastebin said i am spamming because it has links :s
<yoritomo> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-41219
<Jaymac> yoritomo, have you tried sudo apt-get install -f?
<yoritomo> that is the automatic updates
<yoritomo> by the gui
<Jaymac> yoritomo, have you got a proxy?
<yoritomo> nothing changed
<Nattgew> yoritomo: have you tried checking for updates again?
<Jaymac> yoritomo, i just tried a few of your links
<Jaymac> they don't exist
<wildweathel> I've had a similar problem when I was out of sync.  sudo apt-get update should work.
<Jaymac> try a different mirror
<Jaymac> change to the main mirror and see if that works
<tormod> yoritomo, just click "Check" in the update-manager GUI
<yoritomo> i did but no change, i rebooted as well
<yoritomo> but still occur
<DopeGhoti> Hello, Is there perhance a set of weather icons that meshes better with the rest of the new gnome-panel applet pictography
<DopeGhoti> ?
<yoritomo> and i tryed source key of launchpad but could not access neither :s
<Jaymac> yoritomo, for example, in your pastebin file, it is looking for the file: mesa-utils_7.6.0-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<bjsnider> gnome-panel's days are numbered
<Jaymac> on your mirror, the newest version is mesa-utils_7.6.0-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Jaymac> yoritomo, change to a diffferent mirror
<yoritomo> then what can happens? may i paste any config file or logs?
<yoritomo> heu, well but how to do that ?
<Jaymac> yoritomo, i have the 7.6.0-1ubuntu3 version installed on my machine, using the main server
<wildweathel> System -> Administration -> Software Sources  (using English names)
<Jaymac> yoritomo, Système > Administration
<yoritomo> but i did not touch to the sources, can it be autoupdated ?
<wildweathel> Yori, the problem is that the mirror you're using is out of date.
<Jaymac> yoritomo, select a new mirror
<wildweathel> You could wait a hour or so, or pick a different mirror.
<Jaymac> Telecharger de:
<Jaymac> pick the main one
<yoritomo> i use the main server to see
<Jaymac> that will work
<yoritomo> only 2 options, main server or belgium ubuntu
<Travis-42> is there no apt-listbugs package in karmic? I tried to install it, but apt tells me that it can't find it
<Jaymac> yoritomo, choose main server
<topyli> apt-listbugs lists debian bugs afaik
<Jaymac> yoritomo, or you can click others, below...
<yoritomo> looks like working now
<Jaymac> :)
<yoritomo> lets see the end
<Travis-42> topyli: ah, didn't realize that, thanks
<yoritomo> first time i notice it about the updates
<topyli> Travis-42, we have all those, and much more! :)
<yoritomo> youpiiiiiiiie  done :) thanks a lot
<yoritomo> then i will try again to get the pub key for launchpad
<yoritomo> same about the key server, still blocked
<freinhard> cups webinterface doesn't work in konqueror?
<freinhard> cant switch "tabs" in a printers default settings
<yoritomo> i got it for the pubkey request launchpad for lmms http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-41222
<SashaL> Hello
<SashaL> I've just ran update, and got the following message: "python-qt4: Depends: python-sip4 (< 4.9) but 4.9-1 is to be installed."
<SashaL> Is it... ok?
<DopeGhoti> SashaL: sounds like something is depending on the qt4 python libraries to *not* be up to the latest version.
<freinhard> SashaL: wait a while and update again
<SashaL> Okay, Thanks
<freinhard> (i don't get that python-sip4 update on i386)
<SashaL> ah, looks like its 'cola' that causes this dependency
<SashaL> I'm on amd64 btw
<SashaL> Looks like if I remove a package called 'git-cola' update works well
<toshy2too> can anyone tell me why in grub2 if I specify a resolution and gfxpayload=keep, I get a blank screen between grub and gdm?
<DopeGhoti> toshy2too: is your gfxpayload the same resolution and bit depth as your X resolution?
<toshy2too> DopeGhoti, same res, not specifying bit depth
<yoritomo> grub is particulary slow on karmic,
<DopeGhoti> toshy2too: try specifying the bit depth as the same as wha tyou use in X
<DopeGhoti> (e. g. x16, x24, x32)
<toshy2too> DopeGhoti, as in 1024x768x16?
<DopeGhoti> toshy2too: indeed.  Set it with 'E' rather than editing the config though- if it works, then make it a permenant change
<toshy2too> DopeGhoti, can you give me the command?
<DopeGhoti> toshy2too: on the GRUB boot menu, press E and you can edit the commands that will be passed to grub.  just add (e. g.) x32 to the GFX line that sets your screen resolution, and then boot
<DopeGhoti> toshy2too: if it works, then make the change in the configs and update-grub
<toshy2too> DopeGhoti, ok, I'll look for that thx.
<DopeGhoti> toshy2too: anytime
<_tuxxy> anyone else have issues with flash on 64-bit.  For example youtube videos play buttons and time tracker do not respond.  Other websites it just does not recognize that I am clicking on items.  I am using the 64-bit adobe plugin btw and do you think I should file a big for this
<undeconstructed> _tuxxy: several people have mentioned flash problems here.  yesterday I was finding that I had to repeatedly click on anything to be noticed.
<_tuxxy> ok well aslong as its not just me then, do you run 64-bit adobe plugin aswell
<undeconstructed> yes, I think everyone who's mentioned a problem has been
<_tuxxy> I see but thats normally such a good plugin, this is the first time I had any issues with it.  Although its still better for me than using the 32-bit flash
<drbobb> ok, the methods that used to work for installing ubuntu without a cd are failing with karmic
<drbobb> does anyone know a method that works?
<SashaL> without cd? like a liveusb?
<DopeGhoti> drbobb: I was unable to boot a LiveUSB, so I just upgraded from Jaunty, and it worked.
<drbobb> (i am not talking about the netbook remix and its usb img files, i want regular ubuntu)
<SashaL> i used unetbootin (http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/) to create a regular ubuntu liveusb
<DopeGhoti> drbobb: so am I.
<SashaL> worked for the beta iso
<nowimproved> I just updated to 9.10 should I remove my home directory before I reboot?
<drbobb> SashaL: does it work with the alternate installer?
<drbobb> DopeGhoti: I am not taking the chance, it took me a lot of effort to get jaunty to work (somewhat) with my h/w
<drbobb> i don't want to ruin that before i'm convinced that karmic works decently
<SashaL> drbobb, I didn't try the alternative installer
<cybersplice> drbobb: Why not DD your existing install?
<freenose> Any ideas why would sound work without X and doesn't in X? when I 'startx' then press ctrl-atl-F1 to see messages, it says 'dropping master'
<drbobb> cybersplice: well i have bad experiences with release upgrades in general
<drbobb> and i still have enough space on my drive for a root fs for karmic (i use LVM, which makes it easy)
<cybersplice> drbobb: So don't upgrade. DD your hard disk to an image, then reinstal lfrom scratch.
<drbobb> cybersplice: my dvd drive is broken and won't read home-burned discs
<cybersplice> drbobb: What a conundrum.
<drbobb> cybersplice: i don't need to dd my existing install, i can keep it in place and allocate space for a second install
<froodie> nvidia/x not working for anyone else
<froodie> ?
<drbobb> cybersplice: but i haven't been able to carry out that second install, that's the issue
<cybersplice> drbobb: I tend to err on the side of wild paranoia. :)
<cybersplice> drbobb: Tried the alternate install?
<drbobb> yes
<scream> If I run the install CD, will it install a new copy will maintaining all the data in my current home directory?
<drbobb> cybersplice: it bails out with some error about being unable to determine codename (?)
<assoguerozen_sx> guys i totally removed pulseaudio here, but i cant make esound work right (system>>preferences>>sound doesnt response)
<coz_> hey guys..well after all updates..again ctrl+alt+F1  gives me a blank screen or  sometimes one with a grid of dark blue squares......anyone else having issues with this?
<nowimproved> will I be able to update 9.10 alpha to the stable when it comes out?
<assoguerozen_sx> i just want a sound server like 8.10/9.04
<SashaL> nowimproved, You want to skip the beta/rc?
<freenose> nowimproved: yes
<assoguerozen_sx> any idea?
<nowimproved> I hope this thing, still keeps my system usable
<scream> If I run the install CD, will it install a new copy will maintaining all the data in my current home directory?
<cybersplice> drbobb: huh! how odd.
<acuster> hey all, is there a strategy for installing on a machine with very limited vram (1MB)? I am getting wierd freezes of the screen, for example if i resize the terminal to take up a big amount of space.
<freenose> scream: is your home dir is in another partition then it can be done
<legend2440> coz_: yes i had same issue. it has to do with latest usplash updates. i got my ttys to work again by removing word "splash" from the  /etc/default/grub file then save file and  in terminal run   sudo update-grub. then reboot
<drbobb> cybersplice: yeah that was with one version of installing from hdd
<scream> freenose, ok
<cybersplice> drbobb: have you considered making a bootable usb stick from one of the ISOs?
<DopeGhoti> acuster: did you try the alternate install CD?  Failing that, Server Edition?
<drbobb> cybersplice: yes, the procedure is documented
<freenose> acuster: use tinycore ;)
<cybersplice> What hardware are you using, anyway?
<drbobb> cybersplice: but it doesn't seem to work with the current alternate iso
<SashaL> drbobb, try using unetbootin to create a liveusb of the regular iso
<cybersplice> How irritating.
<acuster> DopeGhoti, the install went fine, boot goes fine, I ran apt-get dist-upgrade from one of the consoles
<scream> freenose, so during the install process, I'll just instruct it to use the physical partition (/home) and I'll be permitted to redo other partitions?
<drbobb> cybersplice: syslinux wants the usb stick formatted with fat, while the iso contains a number of symlinks
<drbobb> and fat does not support symlinks
<acuster> freenose, I'd rather stay with jaunty at that rate
<drbobb> cybersplice: it's a 3.5yr old laptop
<drbobb> the dvd drive is malfunctioning, but it's hardly worth replacing
<cybersplice> Ah, i see.
<drbobb> i only use optical drives for booting installers, anyway
<acuster> I guess I'm mostly wondering if X has changed fundamentally between the two releases; is Ubuntu doing something different with X for karmic?
<drbobb> so i was hoping to get by entirely w/o replacing it
<acuster> or asked another way perhaps, how does Karmic behave under very limited texture map space?
<drbobb> usb storage is so much more convenient than burning dvds and cds
<Jordan_U> acuster: I assume you aren't running compiz?
<acuster> or perhaps yet another way, where does one ask such a question of the ubuntu team working on X?
<ubox> hey all
<drbobb> SashaL: i believe the regular desktop installers don't play nice with LVM, that's why i insist on using the alternate iso
<SashaL> drbobb, They don't? I wasn't aware of that
<drbobb> SashaL: well that's what the docs say
<drbobb> although it can probably be worked around
<ubox> who else is in love with karmic? lol
<ubox> maybe also kde4
<DopeGhoti> ubox: the new KDE is a lot more appealing than the past few releases, to be sure. Karmic's coming together quite well
<ubox> it\s soo nice with compositing my girlfriend asked me to put it on while she is at work
<ubox> tired of windows
<drbobb> DopeGhoti: i find the new kde quite ugly, at least it took me a while to find some themes that look bearable
<ubox> i'm even out of bugs, minus the kpackagekit authentication thing
<drbobb> but i suppose that's subjective
<ubox> drbobb, compared to what?
<ubox> i must agree that the menu is abit huge and gross
<drbobb> ubox: compared to kde3.5 with a good choice of theme
<acuster> Jordan_U, I was running whatever is installed by default in Karmic i386 install
<ubox> oh, i have not used it before. i haven't been around linux's for years. just came back a few months ago from being a mac user. started with ubuntu 8.10 then jumped to kubuntu 9.10 on my new pc laptop
<acuster> Jordan_U, but I'd gladly disable 'effects' if there's a way to do so
<DopeGhoti> K is in many ways a lot more Mac-y
<DopeGhoti> But then so is GNOME, in other ways :)
<ubox> yea i have to admit the shiny side of it is what makes it appealing
<Jordan_U> acuster: I don't think it would even start with 1 meg of RAM but make sure that "desktop effects" are disabled in System > Preferences > Appearance
<drbobb> ubox: actually i wanted to switch to gnome after several years of kde
<ubox> yea gnome works better in a lot of ways
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-14
<acuster> Jordan_U, is there a way to get there from the command-line if I can't get that far in X?
<ubox> like the package manager lol
<ikt> how does one set a bug report to 'public' from private
<ikt> ?
<drbobb> but gnome in jaunty does't work right for me due to h/w isues
<ikt> in launchpad
<DopeGhoti> I am _no_ fan of PackageKit.
<ubox> i suppose all options will have their issues, and then more so for some than others. at least we all like the same conceptual operating system
<ubox> me neither
<ubox> it doesn't even list packages unless you search
<Jordan_U> acuster: You can run "DISPLAY=:0.0 metacity --replace" from a tty while X is running, or "sudo apt-get remove compiz"
<DopeGhoti> 'couse, I do most of my package managment in a terminal
<ubox> i might install the gnome one, what is it's true name?
<DopeGhoti> ubox: the package?  'ubuntu-desktop' I think
<ubox> me too lately, but it is nice for browsing stuff
<acuster> Jordan_U, thanks, I'll try with that
<DopeGhoti> ubox: for browsing, I use apt-cache :)
<ubox> that is the gnome package manager?
<DopeGhoti> ubox: oh, that: synaptic I believe
<ubox> oh :) lol i didn't know there was an option for it with apt
<ubox> like the add/remove programs thing in the applications menu?
<drbobb> well the old kde package manager was a lot more functional
<drbobb> aptitude, iirc
<drbobb> nope
<DopeGhoti> ubox: I don't know if the Software Store¹ is in KDE or not
<DopeGhoti> ¹: Or whatever it's called this weel
<ubox> this one might be ok, if it could authenticate properly
<drbobb> wait aptitude is the terminal package manager
<drbobb> ah forgot the name already
<ubox> synaptic was not too bad
<ubox> old and cludgy though
<drbobb> ok ,adept was the name
<ubox> ok, i will try and get it
<drbobb> but adept was deprecated and i don't think it's available in new releases anymore
<ubox> it is in the karmic/universe
<drbobb> it will bitrot, cause nobody maintains it, afaik
<ubox> hmm, it doesn't look to have been adept. that worked though. still not the one though
<drbobb> adept worked very well for browsing through what's available
<ubox> i just updated yesterday and already 34 more
<ubox> developement is fast
<ubox> gnome-app-install
<ubox> :)
<Lars_G> So I'm here
<Lars_G> is there word from the coronel?
<DopeGhoti> Lars_G: no, you're there.  *I* am here.
<olivier83> need help!!  i boot up ubuntu today and now i got no sound what going on??
<Lars_G> Oh dogs, I got in the wrong place again
<Lars_G> DopeGhoti: will you switch with me?
<timber> why every file or folder in my computer has a green icon?
<DopeGhoti> Lars_G: I can't. Wherever I go, I always seem to be here.
<Lars_G> olivier83: jic checked your mixed volume?
<olivier83> Lars_G yes and no muted
<DopeGhoti> timber: green icons seemed to indicated' updating the icon, hold on a sec' earlier after a just-finished upgrade
<timber> DopeGhoti: is an emblem
<DopeGhoti> timber: Hmm. Screenshot?
<Lars_G> yeah screenshotr
<timber> dooglus: ubuntu-sychronized
<timber> DopeGhoti: ubuntu-synchronized
<timber> wait a minute
 * Lars_G floats by
<wildweathel> LP says that the green-icon issue was just fixed.
<DopeGhoti> timber: were yousaying that your icons *are* emblems, or that they *have* them?
<Lars_G> wildweathel: Loss Prevention?
<timber> DopeGhoti: how can i send the screenshot?
<timber> DopeGhoti: they have
<Jordan_U> !paste | timber
<ubottu> timber: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<wildweathel> LP=launchpad
<wildweathel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/450112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450112 in ubuntuone-client "Entire Hard Drive Marked as ubuntuone-synchronized" [Critical,Fix released]
<timber> http://imagebin.org/67680 and http://imagebin.org/67681
<legend2440> timber: green checkmarks?  they are a known bug. the devs in #ubuntuone said they have a fix that will be released soon
<timber> legend2440: i got it...thanks
<acuster> any pointers for fixing a mixed up grub2 setup from the liveCD?
 * acuster forgets the error message, soemthing about an invalid environment
 * IndyGunFreak hates grub2
<olivier83> need help!!  i boot up ubuntu today and now i got no sound what going on??
 * legend2440 hates Grub2 too
 * DopeGhoti knocks on wood, as he is having no trouble with grub-pc
<acuster> no man pages! grrr
<acuster> oooh, i am wrong! cool.
<wildweathel> oliver, did it work before?
<froodie> is there any sign that nvidia problems will be fixed in the next while?
 * acuster contemplates the fourth install
<zaccour> is it a good time to upgrade to beta?
<froodie> not for me ;_;
<DopeGhoti> zaccour: that depends on how dear stability is to your heart.
<wildweathel> If you have an Alienware m5550, yes.  Can't speak for other hardware.
<zaccour> i don't like the brown theme in 9.10 when i upgrade later i'm changin the theme colors and wallpaper back to 9.04 style
<zaccour> i mean the shade is too dark imo and in 9.04 its beautiful
<DopeGhoti> zaccour: Huh. I just upgraded, and my theme was grey, not brown.  I dig it.
<zaccour> DopeGhoti, i thought its a dark brown
<zaccour> they changed to gray?
<zaccour> when did it change to gray?
<cwillu_at_work> can somebody confirm a bug for me?  Openoffice, calc document, make one cell a number, and another cell a formula using the first cell.  Copy the second cell, and try to paste the value (not the formula) via ctrl-shift-v (deselect 'all' and 'formula', and make sure 'numbers' is selected)
<cwillu_at_work> Should result in the value being pasted, I just get an empty cell
<zaccour> when did it change to gray from brown? are you serious?
<wildweathel> cwillu, I'm trying it now.
<cwillu_at_work> wildweathel, thanks :)
<cwillu_at_work> zaccour, I suggest filing a bug: "Grey is not a shade of Brown.  Neither is Gray" :)
<acuster> I suspect the grey thing is a beta branding
<wildweathel> cwillu, make sure that "numbers" is checked.  I did that and it worked.
<acuster> and that the real release will have colour restored
<cwillu_at_work> wildweathel, doesn't work here :/
<acuster> but yes, 9.04 is particularly tasteful
<cwillu_at_work> (yes, I've got numbers checked)
<cwillu_at_work> wildweathel, ugh
<cwillu_at_work> wildweathel, try it with a forumula pointing to a formula pointing to a value
<KnifeySpooney> Uhh. I just ran a daily update and now my two windows partitions and my cd drive are given the iPod icon instead of the hard drive icon
<cwillu_at_work> (i.e., one more formula)
<wildweathel> My version is 1:3.1.1-4ubuntu1.  I think there was an update recently.
<cwillu_at_work> wildweathel, it works here on the first formula, but not in a formula pointing to a formula
<wildweathel> Okay, I'll try that.
<cwillu_at_work> hmm, no, that works too
<wildweathel> No, it still works.  What's your test case?
<cwillu_at_work> wildweathel, give me a sec, I'll send you the file
<wildweathel> Can't send over IRC, I'm on empathy..
<cwillu_at_work> it's a sum of a few rows + a tax calculation, and I can't paste the results, although I can paste every test case I've told you so far :p
<wildweathel> You're using the latest version?
<cwillu_at_work> yes
<cwillu_at_work> but, the problem is actually related to a filter that I had on the data, let me check if that's actually a known bug first
<wildweathel> Maybe there's something in the more complex test case, then.
<wildweathel> Oh, like filtering.
<cwillu_at_work> well, you should be able to copy and paste out of a filter, that's the whole point
<wildweathel> Right.
<wildweathel> If the data's not confidential, you should file a report including it.
<cwillu_at_work> I can strip out the confidential info easily enough
<cwillu_at_work> ugh, I just did that thing where I reflexively 'ctrl-a, ctrl-c, alt-tab, ctrl-v', and now I'm waiting for oo to copy a few billion empty cells :(
<cwillu_at_work> there, done :p
<wildweathel> lol.
<cwillu_at_work> wildweathel, okay, so it works in a different file, but the same data
<thumper> attn kde people: latest update causes ubuntu-bug script to fail with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/292710/
<cwillu_at_work> <3
<zaccour> so the selected window color for beta should not be dark brown?
<alteregoa> zfs for linux
<cwillu_at_work> alteregoa, you mean btrfs?
<cwillu_at_work> :p
<wildweathel> thumper, I think you should try "ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug" ;)
<thumper> wildweathel: funny, but I've tried that :)
<KnifeySpooney> Uhh. I just ran a daily update and now my two windows partitions and my cd drive are given the iPod icon instead of the hard drive icon
<KnifeySpooney> anyone know how to return the normal icons?
<wildweathel> I think it's a bug.
 * wildweathel checks launchpad
<KnifeySpooney> wildweathel: did you mean me? Is this happening to you too?
<james^^> hi, why was ttf-bitstream-vera removed from ubuntu 9.10 desktop?
<jbuncher> What's with the new icons today?  Why do my internal drives look like mp3players?
<cwillu_at_work> jbuncher, rather unfortunate bug introduced in the last hal update, it converts internal devices into ipod's.  I took 2 iTouches and a nano out of my server just yesterday where I had two 500gb satas and a _really_ expensive solid state drive the day before :(
 * cwillu_at_work shakes his fist at the apple gods
<HoopyCat> cwillu_at_work:  can i backport this to jaunty?  i have a bunch of hard drives, but no portable music experience managers
<jbuncher> cwillu_at_work, har har, but seriously.  I also seem to have a green check-mark next to every icon in nautilus.
<wildweathel> Green check bug is known and was recently fixed
<james^^> Any ideas about the missing bitstream fonts in Ubuntu 9.10?
<jbuncher> wildweathel, lol recently fixed?  it just showed up today?
<Lars_G> jbuncher: they're fast
<wildweathel> That's what launchpad says.
<wildweathel> I haven't actually installed the update, since it hasn't percolated through the mirrors yet.
<wildweathel> Actually,
 * wildweathel checks.
<jbuncher> Lars_G, I guess so.  Hopefully the drive icons get fixed as well.  Internal drives should not look like ipods.  I'll just have to wait until the green check fix hits the repos
<KnifeySpooney> @wildweathel: lol, i just uninstalled ubuntuone because that green check annoyed me so much. I won't even use ubuntu one anyway
<KnifeySpooney> Is anyone else having issues with Compiz's "normal" resizing setting?
<KnifeySpooney> it shows white rectangles where the window border should be whenever I resize
<KnifeySpooney> I can use any of the other resize types fine
<wildweathel> Resize is working okay for me.
<jonathank89> hello all
<jonathank89> I've been testing karmic for a while now and it's been working great! but after a batch updates i've been getting this really annoying system beep. eg. if i'm in gedit and there's nothing in the document and press backspace it beeps
<wildweathel> Oops.  I was mucking about with pulse earlier today and managed to turn it off.
<dotblank> Can anyone test the guest session in 9.10 cause in my VM it fails miserably
<wildweathel> So, these instructions are blind: but,
<wildweathel> jon, try right-clicking the speaker icon -> sound preferences.
<Lars_G> Odd there's a bug I'm sure, almost know, others have, and I can't find anything on LP, I knwo must be there but must be searching wrongly
<Lars_G> basically the machine will suspend every time I connect or disconnect AC
<dotblank> How does the grub pop-up in 9.10 cause it seems to randomly show up for me
<KnifeySpooney> Does anybody know why my two Windows partitions and my CD-ROM drive are being given an MP3 player icon?
<wildweathel> Lars, you might be the discoverer of that bug.  Congrats!
<Lars_G> wildweathel: o.O
<wildweathel> Knifey, I'm trying to find the bug in launchpad, but I'm not having much luck.
<undeconstructed1> wow, unexpected win.  If anyone else comes along with a failing boot and an nvidia card, suggest boot from livecd, chroot to there installation, go to their apt cache and run dpkg -i nvidia*180*.deb
<KnifeySpooney> wildweathel: Oh, i didn't know you meant me. Thanks then :)
<wildweathel> I think what's happening is that HAL is calling your windows partitions music players.
<wildweathel> I'm seeing the same thing with my livecd.
<Volkodav> guest session seems to be buggy all over - Snow Leopard's as well
<bjsnider> devicekit, not hal
<KnifeySpooney> Ah
<KnifeySpooney> and yeah, i thought hal was replaced
<jonathank89> wildweathel, i've looked in there i turned off all sound alerts, its the pc speaker like.
<bjsnider> dave has shut down hal
 * cwillu_at_work starts singing 'daisy'
<Lars_G> hal is still pumping our xorg config afaik
<wildweathel> Well, that would explain why there are no bugs in HAL!  lol.
<coz_> KnifeySpooney, did you try one of the other resize options like stretch or rectangle ?
<KnifeySpooney> Yes, the other types work fine
<coz_> KnifeySpooney,  ok
<coz_> hey guys are there any issues with intel video on karmic ?
<cwillu_at_work> coz_, not really
<davisc> I know this is a very general question, but is there a simple/known fix for nvidia problems on karmic?
<coz_> davisc,  which issues?
<bjsnider> davisc, are you having such problems?
<davisc> coz_: Yes, but the latest karmic kernel fixed it for me
<cwillu_at_work> coz_, at least, not general issues; you'll have to search for your chipset to get any more detail
<dmj727> COmpiz with the cube worked fine for me on an eee pc 900.
<dotblank> hmm odd if ubuntu cleanly shuts down then it doesnt show grub. anyway to envoke it?
<dmj727> try pressing escape during boot?
<coz_> KnifeySpooney,  did you do sudo apt-get update  then   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<davisc> coz_: Well, a friend is. Just about to SSH into her machine and was wondering if there was a big known issue
<KnifeySpooney> coz_: I ran 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<coz_> davisc,  well so far on this system no  I havent seen any issues
<cwillu_at_work> davisc, I haven't had any nvidia issues myself
<Travis-42> The following root process is taking up all of my CPU: "/usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gsm/auth-for-gdm-stuff/database -nolisten tcp vt8" any ideas?
<bjsnider> davisc, when you do, run dkms status
<KnifeySpooney> coz_: I have to run 'dist-upgrade' not just 'upgrade'?
<cwillu_at_work> Travis-42, is cryptsetup installed?
<coz_> KnifeySpooney,   no   sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Travis-42> cwillu_at_work: yes
<davisc> cwillu_at_work: Cool, well then at least it should work somehow :-)
<cwillu_at_work> Travis-42, known bug
<KnifeySpooney> coz_: Ok, I'll try that now
<davisc> bjsnider: Okie dokie
<undeconstructed1> davisc: I've had nvidia problems today, but they seem specific to me, other people have had other nvidia things, not sure what the deal is
<Travis-42> cwillu_at_work: any workarounds?
<Travis-42> it won't let me kill the process
<Lars_G> I think I'll have to make udev debug
<cwillu_at_work> Travis-42, it's a race condition, a slower computer will fix it I think :p
<Travis-42> heh
<cwillu_at_work> Travis-42, "sudo stop gdm; sudo start gdm"
<cwillu_at_work> Travis-42, alternatively, boot up into single user mode, and start gdm by hand
<ojii> hi all, I tried to update but I get "Not all updates can be installed" in update-manager, what does that mean and how do I fix it?
<cwillu_at_work> (well, sudo start gdm)
<ojii> in apt-get it tells me something about 'packages being held back'
<wildweathel> In my case, it was a bad hard drive.
<KnifeySpooney> coz_: Ah, I already see an update for the package called 'devicekit-disks'. That's probably the fix right there.
<ojii> wildweathel: how would I check if it's really a bad hard drive?
<coz_> KnifeySpooney, essentially  upgrade is used to install the newest versions of all packages currently installed on the system  where as  dist-upgrade, in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions
<coz_> of packages"
<ojii> wildweathel: and how would apt know how well my harddrive feels?
<undeconstructed1> ojii: running synaptic will show you the details, it sounds like you updated at a bad moment and there's some inconsistency in the index
<KnifeySpooney> coz_: Oh. That may explain other breaks i've had in my system before .. (oops) .. great tip to know!
<wildweathel> Well, when you get Karmic installed, it has this sweet little app that tells you.
<coz_> KnifeySpooney,  no problem and on a beta OS like karmic  dist-upgrade is probably a good idea on occasion maybe even every other day :)
<coz_> KnifeySpooney,   at least until release
<ojii> undeconstructed1: synaptic wants to remove ubuntuone client and also talks about stuff being held back, it doesn't warn as explicit as update-manager tho
<davisc> bjsnider: dkms status comes back blank
<bjsnider> blank?
<bjsnider> install nvidia-glx-185
<davisc> Is there a replacement for the linux-restricted package in karmic?
<bjsnider> i'm assuming this is a modern card
<KnifeySpooney> coz_: Yeah i've been eager to run updates every day because something cool comes out almost every day. Should I run 'dist-upgrade' even after the finalrelease is out, or is this only for the beta?
<ojii> oh also sudo apt-get update runs WAY too fast
<davisc> bjsnider: GeForce 8400M GS
<bjsnider> yeah, that's fine
<davisc> bjsnider: nvidia-glx-185 already installed
<coz_> KnifeySpooney,  after release   dist-upgrade once a month  may be enough   but during pre release stages it is smart to run that at least every other day as I said :)
<bjsnider> davisc, try modprobe nvidia
<KnifeySpooney> coz_: Ok, thanks for the help! Updates are finished so i'll restart
<coz_> ok
<wildweathel> ojii, if you want to check your HDD, info is here: http://www.averyjparker.com/2009/01/12/checking-the-smart-details-of-a-hard-drive-with-an-ubuntu-boot-cd/
<wildweathel> you don't need to boot if you're already running ubuntu, of course.
<davisc> bjsnider: FATAL: Module nvidia not found
<davisc> I'm obviously missing some package...
<bjsnider> davisc, install nvidia-185-kernel-source
<ojii> wildweathel: tried to run SMART the other day but that takes AGES
<davisc> bjsnider: Already there...
<wildweathel> Just look at the report.
<bjsnider> davisc, reinstall that package
<wildweathel> There should be very few bad sectors.
<wildweathel> But, (for example) I had ~130,000 on an 80 GB disk.
<lfaraone> How do I disable the system beep in Karmic?
<wildweathel> PC speaker beep, or sound effects?
<lfaraone> wildweathel: Speaker beep.
<wildweathel> Ifara, hmm, not sure.
<bjsnider> there's a kernel module for that, pc_spkr or something
<wildweathel> I'm kinda busy though, so if you could wait a few minutes...
<bjsnider> you blacklist it
<davisc> bjsnider: Haha! modprobe nvidia now works :-)
<lfaraone> bjsnider: tried "sudo modprobe pcspkr", no output, but it still beeps
<lfaraone> bjsnider: tried "sudo modprobe -r pcspkr", no output, but it still beeps
<bjsnider> davisc, try dkms status
<davisc> bjsnider: Yeah, now gives me nvidia, 185.18.36, 2.6.31-13-generic, i686: installed
 * davisc starts gdm
<bjsnider> davisc, now it will work
<lfaraone> bjsnider: it's already blacklisted in modprobe.
<bjsnider> must be a new procedure then
<Lars_G> someday I'll have to restart my machine to make my nvidia driver and module match
<wildweathel> Ifra, what does "lsmod | grep pcspeaker" show?
<lfaraone> I guess bug 77010 must be reopened.
<bjsnider> i think it's exclusively in alsa/pulse now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77010 in hundredpapercuts "Overuse of system beep without volume control" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77010
<lfaraone> wildweathel: "".
<ojii> wildweathel: do you mean "reallocated sector count"? I have 1, is that bad?
<cwillu_at_work> ojii, not especially, no
<ojii> okay
<wildweathel> Not really.  It's probably an issue with the repositories, then.
<ojii> hm okay
<ojii> really hope that those update fix those annoying icon-bugs
<wildweathel> The green checks, yes.  But, I'm not sure that the music player thing has been reported yet.
<ojii> yea just got the music player after reboot and the green checks bfore
<ojii> and yea it looks very much like repositories failing, sudo apt-get update is done in 1 second, that's not really possible with 400KB/s for 10MB worth of repository index I usually have
<davisc> bjsnider: Cheers. That seems to have worked. I should know all this, just didn't know the package that the driver came in :-)
<bjsnider> no prob
<wildweathel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devicekit-disks/007-2ubuntu2  Yay!  Here comes the media player icon bug fix.
<ojii> nice
<ojii> is it a bad idea to do a partial upgrade?
<wildweathel> On the forum, there's some info about that.
<wildweathel> Not always.
<wildweathel> But, usually.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286309
<vox> is thumbnail generation broken in nautilus?
<wildweathel> vox, I don't think so.
 * wildweathel checks.
<alteregoa> xorg is a cpu hog
<vox> i've installed every gstreamer package i can find, and nautilus is refusing to generate thumbnails for .avi/.mpg/etc
<alteregoa> it uses 50 percent cpu for unknow reason
<coz_> vox,   open nautilus  and   Edit  Preferences
<coz_> vox,  go to the Preview tab and make  Other previewable files   "only for files amaller than" and make that  1 gig
<coz_> vox,   see if they show up then
<vox> nup
<vox> no change
<coz_> vox,  mm
<wildweathel> vox, do those files play?
<coz_> yeah do they open at all?
<vox> wildweathel: yes
<coz_> vox,  unless you have a fairly low end video card
<coz_> vox,   which card do you have?
<wildweathel> Okay, I'm getting my external HDD of many animes to try it with some video files...
<coz_> although the previews should works regardless I beleive
<vox> coz_: nvidia 9600gt
<coz_> vox,  oh that's more than efficient enough :)
<vox> yeah
<coz_> vox,  is this a clean install of karmic  or an upgrade from jaunty?
<vox> clean install
<vox> 3 days old
<coz_> vox,  mm  I have nvidia here as well....  did this happen right after install or just recently after updates?
<vox> it hasnt worked since karmic was installed
<coz_> vox,    then it may have been a bad install... did you check the disck  or md5sums before installing?
<coz_> vox,  did you check disk with the live cd or the md5sums
<coz_> ?
<vox> md5sum was correct
<vox> i must just be missing a codec somewhere
<coz_> vox,  ok open a terminal run  sudo apt-get update  then   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vox> did that three hours ago :)
<coz_> damn
<wildweathel> Oops.  I think I need to restart thanks to devkit upgrade.  Be back in a couple of minutes
<coz_> vox,   then I am puzzled..... since this is beta  I would just go ahead and reinstall to see if the same situation occurs,,,if it does I would redownload the live cd
<vox> it's not a huge concern, just a bit of a "...what the"
<vox> i'll re-install when karmic is in full release if need be
<coz_> vox,  well my guess is that  this issue may efffect other things...i would try a reinstall just to see if it occurs again
<wildweathel> back.
<wildweathel> Oh, noes.   It looks like my external disk isn't automounting...
<wildweathel> oop, no there it is.
<wildweathel> Slow, though.
<ojii> speaking of slow, is it normal that karmic takes 4 times as long to boot than jaunty?
<wildweathel> ojii, No, it should be much faster
<wildweathel> well,
<wildweathel> at least a little. :)
<ojii> that's what I thought
<ojii> my last boot on jaunty: 25 seconds, the last boot i did (karmic): 1 minute 34 secs
<wildweathel> Well, video thumbnails work for me.
<ojii> also filed this to launchpad a couple of days ago but didn't see any action on it
<wildweathel> Link to bug, please
<ojii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/444405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444405 in boot "regression in boot" [Undecided,New]
<vox> coz_: just worked it out. some $obscure ffmpeg package wasnt installed
<coz_> vox, oh cool
<coz_> vox,   thats interesting   do you have the exact name of the package?
<Amaranth> !info boot
<ubottu> Package boot does not exist in karmic
<vox> coz_: heh i dont now, just closed synaptic
<Amaranth> ojii: you filed it against the wrong package
<ojii> oh
<coz_> vox,  ok well it should be in history but that's ok
<ojii> how do I fix that Amaranth
<blueglasses> info !rtkit-deamon
<ojii> ?
<blueglasses> !info rtkit-deamon
<Amaranth> although scott seems to have noticed people were doing this as he subscribed to all 'boot' bugs
<ubottu> Package rtkit-deamon does not exist in karmic
<mandara> does the two way sync(read/write) with google calendar works now in evolution 2.28?
<blueglasses> !rtkit-deamon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtkit-deamon
<ojii> Amaranth: what's the correct package then?
<Amaranth> ojii: depends on where the slow down is
<ojii> well how would I know?
<alteregoa> does bonobo reflect the sexual activity of their species?
<ojii> that's what I filed the bug for, so ppl can find out
<wildweathel> It looks like you have some more digging to do (sorry).
<Amaranth> ojii: look at your bootchart
<ojii> I did
<Amaranth> alteregoa: Uh, what?
<wildweathel> And compare it to /var/log/messages
<ojii> Amaranth: it's just loads of times/bars/names for me
<alteregoa> yeah bonobos are known for the most sexual active mammals including humans
<Amaranth> ojii: oh, not a bug
<Amaranth> ojii: bootchart is configured to run 45 seconds after the boot is finished so it can profile the desktop too
<blueglasses> !info rtkit-daemon
<ubottu> Package rtkit-daemon does not exist in karmic
<alteregoa> and i think whats up with this bonboboactivationserver
<ojii> Amaranth: meaning?
<Amaranth> ojii: so subtract 45 seconds from the time it says and you get something similar to your jaunty time
<blueglasses> anyone knows what is this package?
<alteregoa> just use a debian package instead
<ojii> Amaranth: nope, 96 - 45 = 51, 51 > 25! actually twice!
<Amaranth> ojii: my boot is twice as slow too
<Amaranth> ojii: did you upgrade or do a clean install?
<ojii> upgrade
<alteregoa> i got a billion english bytes
<Amaranth> ojii: sreadahead doesn't take location on disk or fragmentation into account so it seeks really badly
<ojii> but I had no regression when i upgraded to jaunty 6 months ago...
<ojii> and it's really notably slower
<Jordan_U> Amaranth: I thouhg that was only used with ssds?
<Amaranth> ojii: so clean installs will be about as fast as jaunty or faster but upgrades will almost certainly get slower
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: nope, readahead isn't even in the archive anymore
<alteregoa> yeah there is no way to defrag with karmic because the e4defrag isnt in the kernel
<shawn_> How stable is karmic so far?
<Amaranth> sreadahead is used for all systems
<Jordan_U> Amaranth: :(
<alteregoa> shawn unstable at all
<alteregoa> wait aprox 3 months after releasing the final
<wildweathel> shawn: if you don't like pain, stick with Jaunty.
<ojii> Amaranth: how did my upgrade to jaunty get faster then? And is there some way to remove that slow down even tho I upgraded? Clean install is absolutely no option
<shawn_> alteregoa Oh really? I got Jaunty like the day it was released in final... I should really wait 3 months?
<alteregoa> shawn:; you ask me something, and accept it or don't ask anymore
<Amaranth> ojii: jaunty got faster because ext3/4 doesn't fragment unless you run out of disk space and readahead loaded files from the disk in the order they are laid out on the disk
<ojii> I use ext4
<Amaranth> ojii: sreadahead just loads them in the order they are used by the boot so it seeks a lot
<alteregoa> shawn: i know its what i said, gdm and all those underlying stuff is still buggy
<alteregoa> lol ext3 doesnt fragment don't tell lies please
<Amaranth> alteregoa: you'll get about 5% fragmentation after using it for a year (if that) so long as you keep the partition less than 80% full
<alteregoa> every FS fragments, but in real-life you didn't notice that
<Amaranth> ext4 even more so
<wildweathel> So, how did readahead know what order the files were on disk?
<alteregoa> get a SSD drive, so you can use 98 percent of the space
<Amaranth> wildweathel: If you stat them you get the inode so you can sort by that
<Amaranth> still some seeking to stat them but it only takes like 200ms or so iirc
<alteregoa> myspace is changing to ssd arrays
<alteregoa> 1000x better IOPS
<Amaranth> alteregoa: even only using 80% of a HDD I get more storage than 100% of an SSD for the same price
<Amaranth> or even for double the price
<alteregoa> gnome spaghetti code monitor eats 50 percent of my cpu
<Amaranth> alteregoa: Do you even program?
<alteregoa> yes, in c
<Amaranth> Apparently not well enough to know better...
<alteregoa> and in the past with turbo pascal, and basic
<dumby_> anyone get VMWare Tools install sucessful  on 9.10? i need help on it ~ all i got after install is black screen
<alteregoa> amaranth: yeah im not a professional, im just a amateur
<neoTheCat> hello.  i updated my desktop to 9.10, everything worked fine.  on my laptop, when i upgraded, firefox complains about the wrong sqlite version, yet it is the same version as my desktop.  any ideas?
<alteregoa> skalariak is cool
<dumby_> !VMtools
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VMtools
<dumby_> !VMware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<LordMetroid> How do I get the Japanese input activated
<dumby_> LordMetroid: System -> Admin -> Lang. Support
<LordMetroid> SCIM doesn't seem to appear with anthy in the notification area and I can not use the key to switch between alphabetic and japanese
<dumby_> 9.10 use ibus ~
<LordMetroid> dumby_, I've installed Japanese and choosen a japanese keyboard
<dumby_> LordMetroid:  System -> Pref. -> iBus
<LordMetroid> よしゃ
<LordMetroid> there we go
<LordMetroid> thank you
<Laibcoms> hmm... grub2 is supposed to be using UUID right?
<dumby_> Laibcoms: default yes~ you can switch that off thou
<mole_> i just updated to karmic and now my flash sound isn't working... now cause of the new linux kernel i have two sound devices so i need to make firefox use /dev/dsp1 instead of /dev/dsp but /etc/firefoxrc i don't see a documented option for this
<mole_> anyone have any clue
<dumby_> anyone get VMWare Tools install sucessful  on 9.10? i need help on it ~ all i got after install is black screen
<kklimonda> doesn't flash use pulseaudio?
<kklimonda> though some alsa plugins
<Laibcoms> dumby_: ah thanks. Im having problems with Karmic following the HDD cable setup instead of my BIOS setup. I checked grub.cfg on a fresh install and the new grub.cfg produced after update-grub is run.  I noticed that grub2 is using the old format (/dev/sd*), known bug?
<Laibcoms> On a fresh install, grub2 used UUID
<mole_> i have no idea... not really familiar with pulseaudio
<Amaranth> dumby_: this is known, vmware needs to update the tools
<kklimonda> mole_, is flash the only place you have no sound?
<alteregoa> skype doesnt work with junky nor with kazmic
<mole_> kklimonda: that i've noticed.... amarok works by default... teamspeak i changed to /dev/dsp1 and it started working
<dumby_> Laibcoms: what old format?
<Laibcoms> dumby_: /dev/sda ; /dev/sdb
<kklimonda>  /dev/dsp? you are still using OSS then.. curious.. I haven't had any experience with OSS for years..
<mole_> i guess i could just remove the second sound card i was just wondering if there is a way to change it
<mole_> alsa uses /dev/dsp too
<mole_> i'm pretty sure
<dumby_> Laibcoms: i don't know they change that ~ but (hd0,1) is the first partition insted of (hd0,0)
<kklimonda> mole_, /dev/dsp is only for oss emulation
<dumby_> Amaranth: oh ~ so no work yet ?
<mole_> kklimonda: i don't believe you
<Laibcoms> dumby_: since Karmic is following the "cable" setup of my HDD and not my BIOS boot-order, my SATA where Ubuntu and XP are installed becomes /dev/sdb - and XP fails to boot. But if I change grub.cfg back to using UUID, it works fine.
<Laibcoms> dumby_: but thanks! will try to search the launchpad if any.  :D
<mole_> maybe u r right i dunno
<dumby_> Laibcoms: i don't think /dev/sd* order are meant to follow the boot-order in bios
<dumby_> Laibcoms: since you are booting well~ what changes are you trying to make?
<Laibcoms> dumby_: hoping to make update-grub to default to UUID instead of /dev/sd*  but grub2 is new so Im still trying to learn the new system ^^;;
<Laibcoms> dumby_: so if there are kernel updates, I don't have to edit grub.cfg everytime :p
 * IndyGunFreak hates grub2
<IndyGunFreak> do we really need a full featured menu to choose between OS's?
 * dumby_ agree with IndyGunFreak
<ripps> well, they've been really throwing out the updates lately
<dschulz> hi
<dschulz> anyone noticed weird behavior while reproducing sound and switching between ttys?
<dschulz> is it normal that all activity in tty07 (Xorg) stops when one switchs to tty01 ?
<RussellAlan> i always do this by accident... how do i view my windows in a flat layout
<RussellAlan> a second ago, i screamed and moved my mouse upward and clicked something, lol, and of course it pulled up a flat layout of the windows.
<Jordan_U> dschulz: Pulseaudio ( for security reasons? ) stopps outputting when you are on a different tty that the sound was produced from, and it pauses any apps trying to output to pulse
<dschulz> Jordan_U: sounds like a good explanation, I was expecting something like that :)
<alteregoa> dwight schultz
<alteregoa> hey murdoch
<dschulz> haha
<alteregoa> reginald barclay
<dschulz> this is diego, not dwight :)
<alteregoa> diego, what a goddess
<dschulz> but i'm a big fan of a team
<dschulz> as everyone born in the 80s here in Paraguay
<alteregoa> yeah ok james
<alteregoa> paraguay paranormal paranoid
<alteregoa> whats so special in paraguay?
<dschulz> look at uncyclopedia for a good definition :)
<dschulz> that Josef Mengele was here?
<alteregoa> yeah
<alteregoa> he was married to a guarani girl
<dschulz> naa, that's not true
<alteregoa> that was a joke
<alteregoa> broccoli
<alteregoa> heh barclay
<ransom> hey all.  I having trouble getting Karmic beta to load from a USB.  It will load just fine until it is time for GDM to come up, then I just get a blinking mouse cursor.  I know a few other people have had this issue.  Any suggestions?
<ransom> oh, and I am pretty sure it is a GDM issue, b/c Kubuntu and Xubuntu load just fine.
<Jordan_U> ransom: Does it boot from the LiveCD ok?
<cdm101> whaa? update-manager's back to gksudo? :(
<ransom> Jordan_U yeah, it does
<ransom> Jordan_U: i tried both using unetbootin and the built-in USB creator
<Jordan_U> cdm101: back? It's always used gksudo
<cdm101> Jordan_U: nah, in Karmic it switched over to PolicyKit and aptd
<mips-BR> hey there evry1.. I ran across a serious trouble over here
<mips-BR> anyone could give me some advice? I upgraded libncurses5 to 5.7 and now everything I run, that was linked to the older versions 5.6 and lower, segfaults!!!
<Jordan_U> cdm101: Ahh, Software Center uses PolicyKit and will eventually replace update-manager at least
<mips-BR> has anyone gone through the same?
<GodfatherofEire1> Is that whole issue with nm-applet & static IPs fixed?
<ransom> cdm101: yeah, i heard that change will take place in the next version
<cdm101> Jordan_U: for some time in Karmic, update-manager started using policykit and aptdaemon just like software-center.
<cdm101> ransom: meh, I liked the new way of doing things :-/
<Jordan_U> cdm101: Use packagekit-gnome ;)
<cdm101> I mean, to me it doesn't really matter which is used, it just seemed that the new way was better and was a nice default.
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: nope, update-manager is the one thing software-center isn't going to replace
<cdm101> Amaranth: thought that was in the distant future or something?
<GodfatherofEire1> Also, any devs of Karmic in here?
<Amaranth> cdm101: if the distant future means lucid, sure
<Amaranth> GodfatherofEire1: depends on what your next question is
<Jordan_U> Amaranth: My "eventually" meant after Karmic
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: no they changed their mind
<GodfatherofEire1> Amaranth: Just a question on why a couple of things weren't updated to their current versions, like GRUB and GNOME in Karmic
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: there is no plan for software-center to replace update-manager anymore
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: they are just too different
<Amaranth> GodfatherofEire1: we're up-to-date on all GNOME packages afaik
<Amaranth> should be for grub as well (prerelease grub 2)
<Jordan_U> Amaranth: I assume that update-manager will at least use policykit and aptdaemon by lucid?
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: it does in karmic
<cdm101> Amaranth: it did. Now it doesn't.
<ransom> Amaranth: do you know anything about a GDM bug in Karmic that, when booting from a USB, GDM won't load and will only display a blinking mouse cursor?
<GodfatherofEire1> Amaranth, yeah, disregard that, I was just looking on wiki, and it said that Lucid would be the last to use GNOME 2.x and would then go to 3 (Which seemed to already exist from the way it was phrased)
<cdm101> Amaranth: unless my system's just messing with my head :)
<Amaranth> GodfatherofEire1: nope, we don't even know if GNOME 3.0 will be the next release yet
<mips-BR> anyone using beta ubuntu KK with ncurses lib problem got an idea on solving it?
<Amaranth> ransom: no idea
<jimpop> oooh, another kernel update.  This is like the 5th new kernel for a Beta product....
<GodfatherofEire1> Amaranth; yeah, sorry bout that
<Amaranth> jimpop: we're nearing kernel freeze so they are revving rapidly to get people to test fixes
<Amaranth> GodfatherofEire1: it's ok
<Amaranth> GodfatherofEire1: but don't be surprised if the next GNOME release is 2.30 and not 3.0
<jimpop> Amaranth, kernel freeze should have been before Beta, no?
<GodfatherofEire1> Amaranth: I wouldnt be in the least bit, I just assumed from the wording that the frameworks (at the least) were already implimented
<Amaranth> jimpop: no, why would it be?
<GodfatherofEire1> Amaranth: One other thing. Are they ever going to fix the shutdown/log off sounds?
<jimpop> Amaranth, usually Beta is the break between what was in testing and what is close to shipping
<jimpop> Beta updates should be serious bugs.. but not much else
<Amaranth> jimpop: beta is feature freeze, that is all
<jimpop> were there 5 serious kernel bugs in the past week?
<Amaranth> jimpop: you're thinking of release candidate
<jimpop> no
<HoopyCat> jimpop:  idle here for awhile, *every* bug is a serious bug to somebody ;-)
<jimpop> RC should be all known fixes and normally expected that RC1 is golden
<mips-BR> anyone having trouble with libncurses from today's repository?!?
<dschulz> mips-BR: ncurses was upgrades here too. Everything is working fine (ncurses vers.  5.7+20090803-2ubuntu2)
<Amaranth> jimpop: this is the way our system has worked for 5 years now
<jimpop> to me, Karmic Beta was decided more on time than code quality (given the continuous number of fixes and re-fixes we've seen this week)
<Amaranth> jimpop: and there were a couple serious kernel issues
<jimpop> Amaranth, it should be better after 5 years.
<Amaranth> jimpop: um, duh
<Amaranth> all our releases are based on time
<mips-BR> dschulz: well I have no idea why everything is segfaulting here :(
<dschulz> mips-BR:  what is the version you get with  apt-cache policy libncurses5
<Amaranth> we do, wait for it, "time based releases"
<dschulz> ?
<cdm101> anyone know if we've fixed the "Ubuntu clobbers existing OS's" issue?
<mips-BR>   Installiert: 5.7+20090803-2ubuntu2
<mips-BR>   Kandidat: 5.7+20090803-2ubuntu2
<jimpop> Amaranth, i'd prefer quality based releases.  but that could just be me
<Amaranth> jimpop: you want RHEL
<dschulz> mips-BR: weird
<jimpop> lol
<HoopyCat> jimpop:  LTS is closer to that
<alteregoa> yeah weird, looks like german
<Qtpaxa> Amaranth: Barney Stinson.. that's goood
<alteregoa> eat my shorts
<GodfatherofEire1> Amaranth: they ever gonna fix the shutdown/log off sounds?
<Amaranth> GodfatherofEire1: I don't even know what you're talking about
<dschulz> mips-BR: aptitude crashes too?
 * jimpop goes to reboot into yet another new kernel.... (crossing fingers)
<cdm101> ...guy's running a beta, if it doesn't boot up after the update, oh well.
<mips-BR> dschulz, nope
<mips-BR> dschulz, aptitude is fine
<GodfatherofEire1> Amaranth: like when you shut down or log off, and even though you have a sound set, it doesnt play?
<bjsnider> Amaranth, you didn't know those sounds were broken?
<Amaranth> Nope
<bjsnider> just kidding
<dschulz> mips-BR: try to update
<Amaranth> tbh if it's not compiz I probably don't know all the details
<dschulz> mips-BR: sudo aptitude update  (or hit 'u' in aptitude interface)
<GodfatherofEire1> Amaranth: its in both metacity and compiz, hasnt worked since 8.04 (and probably before that even)
<mips-BR> dschulz, I will do that
<mips-BR> I tryied an apt-get update/upgrade a while ago
<Amaranth> GodfatherofEire1: that would mean it isn't related to compiz
<mips-BR> I guess all the fault is mine, since I did a symlink (that just didn't exist, but anyway it was a missing library!)
<mips-BR> libncurses5.0 simply disappeared
<dschulz> mips-BR: try to reinstall
<mips-BR> okay
<GodfatherofEire1> Amaranth: true enough. Also, whats up with compiz and openGL, ATi still hasnt fixed that one yet?
<bjsnider> GodfatherofEire1, ask ati
<dschulz> mips-BR: sudo aptitude reinstall libncurses5
<Amaranth> GodfatherofEire1: Do you mean OpenGL apps drawing on top of everything else when using compiz with fglrx?
<GodfatherofEire1> Amaranth: yep
<Amaranth> GodfatherofEire1: yeah, fglrx problem :)
<GodfatherofEire1> I figured
<bjsnider> in other words, it's another example of ati's comical tail-chasing escapades
<bjsnider> they'll have a perfect driver by the year 2047
<Amaranth> bjsnider: but it's already better than nvidia's driver :P
<bjsnider> Amaranth, sure it is
<bjsnider> nvidia hater
<GodfatherofEire1> Well, I gotta give nVidia credit, at least there workin on DRI 2.0
<mips-BR> dschulz, now this is happening
<mips-BR> # ldd /bin/bash.old
<mips-BR> 	linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0x0063b000)
<mips-BR> 	libncurses.so.5 => not found
<mips-BR> I moved bash to bash.old and symlinked bash to /bin/sh otherwise I wouldn't be able to use a terminal
<cwillu_at_work> Amaranth, in what world is fglrx even in the same league as nvidia's?
<Amaranth> cwillu_at_work: the "users filing compiz bug reports" world
<cwillu_at_work> compiz under fglrx just looks horrendously broken compared to nvidia
<bjsnider> never had a problem with compiz using this card
<cwillu_at_work> I've had three nvidia cards, never a problem
<dschulz> mips-BR: what is the bash version?
<cwillu_at_work> I've had 3 radeon cards, and haven't had compiz work properly under a single one
<dschulz> mips-BR: i mean, the version installed
<cwillu_at_work> s/radeon/ati/
<dschulz> mips-BR: looks like broken dependencies
<mips-BR> yeah
<mips-BR> I will check out wait a sec
<timber> why sometimes the gnome freezes?
<mips-BR> dschulz, I got an idea, will try to reinstall bash
<mips-BR> wait a sec
<mips-BR> # bash
<mips-BR> bash: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mips-BR>  <- same thing
<dschulz> mips-BR: try opening aptitude
<dschulz> mips-BR: then press 'f'
<dschulz> mips-BR: then move to 'Installed packages' and press '+'
<dschulz> mips-BR: then move to 'Not installed packages' and press _
<dschulz> mips-BR: then press 'g'
<dschulz> mips-BR: 'g' twice
<Billiard> in karmic is where is $PATH set?
<dschulz> mips-BR: are there any broken packages (a red line at the bottom)?
<mips-BR> dunno
<mips-BR> it started to do something
<mips-BR> lol
<dschulz> mips-BR: but you don't see any red message, right?
<mips-BR> problems
<jonndsa> damn I updated via the update manager to 9.10 and after the boot it was just black
<mips-BR> it called bash and it is broken, i will symlink and try again wait a sec :/
<jonndsa> that sucks
<timber> sometime the gnome has freeze?
<jonndsa> it may break your ssytem, yes it did
<mips-BR> there are a lot of magenta lines
<dschulz> mips-BR: try installing sash, a statically linked version of bash
<mips-BR> is this normal?
<jonndsa> im going to try reinstalling with the disc, hopefully that works
<dschulz> mips-BR: yes, those are packages not really installed but with residual config files
<mips-BR> I don't see anything red... now it is working
<jonndsa> do you think karmic will work if I install it from the disc?
<dschulz> mips-BR: depending on how many are these 'a lot of magenta lines'  :)
<jonndsa> I hope so, I have been downloading it forever
<dschulz> mips-BR: not sure, but i'd recommend you not to reboot until you solved the issue
<mips-BR> I know ;)
<mips-BR> I wont, unless the system locks up lol... but it's been pretty stable since I upgraded to KK
<mips-BR> this system is not fail-safe.. it's an old faulty desktop PC.
<mips-BR> lucky me I got a 12MBPS connection
<dschulz> 12Mpbs ?!
<alteregoa> 12mbit is slow
<Steil> no
<alteregoa> next year i got ftth with 1gbps
<cdm101> ...there's a 1gbps ftth service?
<alteregoa> yeah but of course not in the usa
<alteregoa> korea has already 1gbit ftth
<cdm101> fastest I can get here is 50. I'm on 20.
<dave1231> does anybody know if my graphics issues with the two monitor support with ati is solved in 9.10?
<cdm101> (er, Mbps)
<virtuald> dave1231: what issues?
<error404notfound> how can i upgrade to karmic using commandline. do-upgrade-release -d on my jaunty desktop says no new releases available
<alteregoa> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jimpop> dave1231, ATI proprietary or the radeon drivers?
<dave1231> virtuald: my graphics driver do not support the dual mode and i have heard of other people in forums which have the same problem
<dave1231> jimpop: the prorietary
<error404notfound> alteregoa, i have tried those... i don't wanna use GUI, and on commandline it says no new release
<alteregoa> urgh
<virtuald> when the proprietary driver worked for me (i have an x1950) xinerama worked for dual monitors
<jimpop> dave1231, the proprietary drivers always worked well for me.  what was your issue?
<alteregoa> maybe add the repos
<evilaim> Hey, do you know if I could install Ubuntu on an SD Card?
<Jordan_U> error404notfound: If you follow the directions in the upgrade notes do-release-upgrade will work
<evilaim> I guess not since it would never be bootable right?
<alteregoa> no its possible if your bios supports
<Jordan_U> evilaim: I've done it
<dave1231> jimpop: i would like two have two monitors working at the same time and they do, but not paralell, if i start the catalyst control center, the button for the "dual mode" is gray, even if i start it as superuser
<duncan> is there any disadvantage to using the daily build to install over using the beta and updating?
<jimpop> dave1231, in Karmic?
<Jordan_U> evilaim: If your BIOS can do it ( mine can ) or if it can boot from USB and you have a USB reader, it's just like any other disk
<dave1231> jimpop, in 9.04, i dont know the nicknames
<jimpop> dave1231, 9.04 is Jaunty
<virtuald> dave1231: use aticonfig from the command line
<alteregoa> 1.12 jiggawatts!
<jimpop> dave1231, i've only used ati drivers on Intrepid and Karmic
<jimpop> dave1231, have you tried d/l'ing the latest from ati and re-installing?
<virtuald> dave1231: like aticonfig --dtop horizontal --something (my card has been unsupported for a year so i don't remember exactly)
<dave1231> jimpop, why dont you have switched to jaunty?
<dave1231> virtuald: i am gonna try
<jimpop> dave1231, Jaunty broke hibernation on my IBM T61p
<jimpop> so i stayed (reverted) with Intrepid until Karmic went Beta
<leaf-sheep> duncan: It's mostly about updated packages. If you already have a Karmic ISO, you might want to zsync to latest karmic.  If not, you can install and update afterward.
<mips-BR> well
<mips-BR> still got the same problem
<mips-BR> is there any command in apt that would reinstall every package in the system?
<mips-BR> ^^
<duncan> leaf-sheep, aye, that's what I was not wanting to have to do was update again, i'm running Karmic on my desktop and it's now stable enough for my laptop (main work computer) and was wondering if I lost anything by going with a daily build for installing
<cdm101> mips-BR: what on earth did you DO?? :)
<Jordan_U> mips-BR: What problem?
<ArkoldThos> ubuntu karmic isn't starting the X, already did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ArkoldThos> since I updated
<leaf-sheep> duncan: Mind you that Karmic isn't final yet, there are always little bugs that needs to be ironed out.  There was 75 new packages just for today. :)
<Jordan_U> duncan: The daily is less likely to install successfully, but if it installed there is probably no difference
<ArkoldThos> I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg too
<duncan> Jordan_U, leaf-sheep thanks
<Jordan_U> duncan: np
<error404notfound> Jordan_U, alteregoa : http://pastebin.com/m524d417d after trying again and again, i couldn't convince it that there was a newer version avilable
<error404notfound> available*
<vivid> ArkoldThos, what error are you getting?
<dave1232> re
<dave1232> jimpop: how do i install the newest driver? just download from the ati website or is their another way?
<vigo> ArkoldThos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260518 ,,,maybe
<Amaranth> dave1232: system->administration->hardware drivers
<dave1232> amaranth: okay, thats what i have already tried
<Amaranth> dave1232: if that failed I doubt anything on ati's website is going to help
<jimpop> dave1232, d/l it from ati.com then run it
<Amaranth> it'll be the same version you get from our GUI or something older (which won't work at all)
<jimpop> Amaranth, Ubuntu now ships with the ATI proprietary drivers?
<error404notfound> anyone?
<dave1232> so then, i dont have to dl at ati?
<dave1232> at all?
<Amaranth> jimpop: in the Hardware Drivers GUI you can get it to download, install, and configure the driver
<Jordan_U> error404notfound: What mirror are you using?
<Jordan_U> dave1232: It's better to install the latest drivers with envy-ng
<basix> hi everyone, can someone please confirm whether karmic beta works as good as it says here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Karmic
<jimpop> Amaranth, my Hardware Drivers gui is blank with no option to add/specify anything else
<Amaranth> jimpop: Do you have fglrx-modaliases installed?
<error404notfound> Jordan_U, general, archive.ubuntu.com
<jimpop> Amaranth, no, but will add
<dave1232> jimpop do you recommend karmic for dual monitors, i have not the time to experiment?
<jimpop> dave1232, i would wait if you don't have the time to deal with any potential problems (hourly kernel updates, etc.)
<jimpop> Karmic is marketed as Beta right now.... but i'd still call it Alpha at this point
<error404notfound> Jordan_U, even tried with the US one..
<dave1232> jimpop: so karmic is the newest version?
<jimpop> dave1232, yes, it's what this IRC chan if dedicated to
<alteregoa> yeah, after karmic comes lunatic lemur
<jimpop> alteregoa, lol
<vivid> lol
<vivid> such lies
<dave1232> jimpop: okay i am going to wait for karmic, thx
<dave1232> jimpop: just 20 days
<dave1232> or so
<jimpop> dave1232, wait for Karmic v1.1  ;-)
<duncan> dave1232, depends on your proficiency, karmic is perfectly stable for me atm
<dave1232> duncan: okay ill try it now then
<jimpop> to be clear, Karmic *is* coming together quite nicely and quite fast.  BUT, there are still issues that remain and are being conquered.  However, if you can;t afford dealing with some problems then you shouldn;t jump in at this point.
<vivid> perfectly stable for me as well
<sgraham> hi, i just upgraded from jaunty to karmic and rebooted to a (mostly) black screen after the white ubuntu for a few seconds
<sgraham> boots fine into recovery mode, but i'm not sure how to diagnose from here
<Jordan_U> error404notfound: What does do-release-upgrade -d output?
<vigo> Karmic has been stable(ish) since I put Alpha 2 on. still running smooth and gets better every day.
<vivid> sgraham, try removing 'splash' from the grub kernel line
<error404notfound> Jordan_U, "Checking for a new ubuntu release, No new release found", funny thing is update-manager -d shows 9.10 available and even tries to upgrade, but i am try cli
<sgraham> vivid, ok will do
<basix> hi everyone, can someone please confirm whether karmic beta works as good as it says here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Karmic
<sgraham> doh! i think it might just have been fsck'ing a 2T drive with no output
<sgraham> unfortunate that it happened right after an upgrade :/
<assoguerozen_sx> somebody here have qjoypad working?
<jimpop> basix, you might want to ask over in #ubuntu-mactel
<vivid> sgraham, im having an issue where i have to tty screens as well
<vivid> no*
<basix> jimpop, yeah i did. there are 2 people in there :|
<jimpop> :-) srry
<sgraham> vivid, ok. i tried ctrl-alt-f1..7'ing but didn't get away from the mostly black screen
<sgraham> (mostly becase it's still got part of the logo hanging around)
<vivid> sgraham, if you want to be able to ctrl+alt+f1 and actually see the console, you need to disable bootsplash, im still trying to figure out how to get them working with it enabled
<sgraham> vivid, oh ok.. that's "splash" on the grub line?
<Jordan_U> error404notfound: Maybe there is another configuration file causing problems, try purging and reinstalling udpate-manager-core
<vivid> unless someone here already knows how to fix it :p
<Jordan_U> vivid: It's not a universal problem, it only affects some hardware
<vivid> Jordan_U, as in, nvidia cards?
<sgraham> heh, that's a bit broad :)
<Jordan_U> vivid: I don't know what specifically, most computers I've used don't have the problem, doesn't seem at all related to nvidia
<vivid> meh, i just ignore it for now, figure there will be a fix or workaround eventually
<arrrghhh> hey i'm having issues with my wireless card.  ubuntu seems to "provide" both drivers, the ones it uses by default (rt2800usb) do not work at all.  i see no networks.  when i switch to the rt2870sta driver, i see networks but cannot connect to my own.  i don't see nearly as many as other cards either...
<Jordan_U> vivid: I have one machine that has had the problem on every other release :)
<error404notfound> Jordan_U, it also tried to remove ubuntu-desktop on purge, which i think isn't something i would like, i tried "apt-get install --reinstall update-manager-core", didn't worked
<arrrghhh> there's drivers provided online by ralink, but i can't compile it... make fails.
<Jordan_U> vivid: Since Breezy
<dave1232> hey guys, is it possible to update from 9.04 without burning it?
<cdm101> my new ralink card drops out about once a day.
<Jordan_U> dave1232: Yes, see the beta release notes
<dave1232> thx jordan
<arrrghhh> cdm101, what driver are you using?  i'd love to try the newest ones from ralink... they're very new in fact, but i can't build them...
<arrrghhh> i'm probably missing some package... i installed build-essential and linux-headers-`uname -r`
<vivid> arrrghhh, did you install linux-source?
<arrrghhh> vivid, no, is that the package?
<vivid> arrrghhh, if youre going to build a module against the kernel, you will need its source installed
<arrrghhh> k i'm installing it now.
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: Drivers directly from Ralink usually don't compile with the latest linux version without work, I'd look at the ralink drivers in the staging area of the linux kernel as they are kept up to date ( and are being cleaned up as well )
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, yea... cuz that didn't fix my issue..
<arrrghhh> i used modprobe to remove the rt2800usb driver
<arrrghhh> and put the rt2870sta driver in its place.  some networks showed up, including mine.  but it wouldn't connect.
<arrrghhh> makes me mad that this card works so well in windows... maybe ndiswrapper would solve my problems?
<arrrghhh> i hate doing that.  i thought i was buying a card that would work in linux, crap.
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: Go with Madwifi, they provide specifications and good Free drivers
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: I mean Atheros
<bjsnider> d-link has atheros chips in its wifi cards
<arrrghhh> i'd like to get this card to work, if possible.  it worked stupid fast under windows.  didn't even have to install a damned driver.
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: Have you tried the ralink drivers from any of the 2.6.32 rc's?
<bjsnider> arrrghhh, try the linux-backports-modules package. it has newer wifi stuff
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, no... do you suggest i run a newer version of the kernel, or just the ralink driver piece?
<arrrghhh> bjsnider, just that meta-package?
<bjsnider> it will pull other stuff in
<bjsnider> then you have to reboot
<arrrghhh> well it wants a more specific package than that
<arrrghhh> -karmic
<arrrghhh> or -`uname -r`
<arrrghhh> there's some others as well
<arrrghhh> -karmic-virtual
<arrrghhh>  -karmic-generic
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: Probably easiest to test with the latest full kernel, there are even pre-built packages for Ubuntu. Incompatabilities with things like Xorg might make you want to use just the ralink drivers if you find the new kernel works
<bjsnider> karmic generic
<douglasawh> does anybody have any suggestions about: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8101248
<douglasawh> seems no matter what I do I keep getting a "file too short" error
<douglasawh> what, does it need some viagra or something?
<arrrghhh> bjsnider, i don't know what you're having me install... it doesn't want to install 'em tho.
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, i'm just worried about stability.  i just want to set this box up and forget about it essentially.  it'll be my music box in my bedroom :D
<bjsnider> arrrghhh, install linux-backports-modules-karmic
<arrrghhh> bjsnider, doesn't work either.
<bjsnider> that package was created spcifically to solve problems like yours
<bjsnider> what do you mean doesn't work?
<arrrghhh> it's saying there are unmet dependencies, and that the packages are BROKEN as it so claims!
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: Can you pastebin the error?
<bjsnider> arrrghhh, run sudo apt-get -f install
<leaf-sheep> Can I ask what those "verified" green check baby icon on top-right of all my files are for?
<arrrghhh> http://pastebin.com/d69054ecd
<legend2440> leaf-sheep: its a bug pertaining to ubuntuone. the fix just came down here. ubuntuone-client (1.0.0-0ubuntu1) to 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 fixes it
<arrrghhh> or how about http://pastebin.com/db34e27c
<vivid> i dont think 2.6.31-14 has been added to the repos yet
<douglasawh> vivid: I saw -14 come across one of my many attempts to update
<douglasawh> so, if it's not there, there's something telling apt it's there
<vivid> no its there
<leaf-sheep> legend2440: Thanks. It was strange to see those yet I felt comfortable knowing all files are "secured" for some silly reasons. :)
<legend2440> leaf-sheep: yea. i was just getting used to seeing them and now their gone
<thiebaude> im still having problems with nvidia-settings, i have the drivers installed, but everytime i login i have to set the resolution manually
<thiebaude> anyone have a suggestion?
<alteregoa> sudo nvida-xconfig
<bjsnider> NO
<thiebaude> ok thanks i'll try
<bjsnider> do NOT use that command
<thiebaude> ok
<alteregoa> it works for me
<thiebaude> i try to save to X configuration in nvidia-settings and it won tlet me
<bjsnider> that command creates an unusable xorg.conf based on old x-server parameters
<thiebaude> let
<alteregoa> yeah, because it doesnt start with admin privilegs
<legend2440> thiebaude: if you  run   gksudo nvidia-settings and change the res then Save the x configuration it should write it to your xorg.conf
<spencer_> when i try to run Xephyr, it's giving me seg fault.. i don't know if it's a QEMU issue or Xephyr issue or something else in general in X windows.. how can i find out?
<thiebaude> legend2440, it brings up an error
<legend2440> thiebaude: the way i got around that was i had to  open the Previw window and copy paste the settings to my xorg.conf
<alteregoa> in Turkey, Kurdish is forbidden,so Microsoft never makes a Kurdish support for windows or they would loose Turkey's market but Ubuntu doesn't give a damn about fascists governments ,"it is not for market, it is for humans."
<thiebaude> legend2440, it brings up- failed to parse X config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<akio> anyone here know how to use xrandr in the gdm startup scripts?
<bjsnider> alteregoa, market != fascism
<akio> I have xrandr lines that I know work when run as a script, put them at the end (before exit) of /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<legend2440> thiebaude: yes i am familiar with that error
<thiebaude> legend2440, where is preview?
<thiebaude> i have nvidia-settings open
<akio> still starts up at the wrong resolution
<douglasawh> bjsnider: he wsn't calling MS fascist
<alteregoa> dr. noonien soong
<legend2440> thiebaude: when you click the Save X configuration its supposed to open a box. inside that box is a Preview button. but it sounds like that box is not opening for you
<thiebaude> legend2440, no, it wont open it gives me an error
<legend2440> thiebaude: can you paste your   /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<thiebaude> so everytime after i login i have to set the resolution manually
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> legend2440, i got my xorg.conf open but dont know how to show it
<thiebaude> legend2440, how about a screenshot
<legend2440> thiebaude: copy and paste it  here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<thiebaude> ok
<legend2440> thiebaude: then paste the url here
<thiebaude> legend2440, http://paste.ubuntu.com/292844/
<bjsnider> good, solid xorg.conf
<legend2440> thiebaude: wow thats pretty sparse. you can use mine as a template if you want  http://paste.ubuntu.com/292846/
<thiebaude> ok thanks
<bjsnider> the nvidia settings issue is because it expects to find a section of the xorg.conf file that is now missing
<bjsnider> that's why it says there's a parse error
<thiebaude> bjsnider, ahh ok
<legend2440> bjsnider: yes thats true. but i cant remember which Section it needs for Save X to work
<thiebaude> legend2440, im trying to figure out what to put in my xorg.conf
<bjsnider> i think my version of nvidia-settings fixes that problem, but i'm not 100% sure
<thiebaude> bjsnider, is it a bug?
<bjsnider> it was
<bjsnider> mine, the one in the nvidia-vdpau ppa, fixes that problem, i think
<legend2440> my nvidia-settings app is   Server Version Number    11.0
<bjsnider> no, you need look look at the package name
<legend2440> nvidia-settings 180.25-0ubuntu1
<bjsnider> mine is 190.32
<bjsnider> https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<mips-BR> people I got what happened here
<mips-BR> was getting segfault for everything
<mips-BR> I deleted apt's cache
<bjsnider> mine is a lot different than that old one
<mips-BR> all the packages downloaded
<mips-BR> changed to main repository
<mips-BR> did apt-get update / upgrade again and reinstalled libncurses
<mips-BR> everything worked again
<legend2440> bjsnider: are you using the 190 drivers too?
<mips-BR> =)
<achiang> fresh install of karmic, gnome-keyring doesn't seem to unlock my ssh key, so when i ssh from the terminal, i get prompted for my passphrase every time. known issue?
<bjsnider> legend2440, no, it doesn't depend on the beta driver
<legend2440> bjsnider: oh ok
<douglasawh> so, no one has seen my error before? I never got a response
<douglasawh> gtk-update-icon-cache: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libobject-2.0.so.0: file too short
<Koterpillar> Vuze fails to start on x64 complaining about SWT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/292854/ - am I missing some packages, is my Java broken, or is it a known bug?
<douglasawh> it's somehow related to startx not working...the only link may be a lock up during an update, but now I can't seem to update anything...have to use netroot to try
<kindofabuzz> what's up with the new checkmark icons in my ~?
<FFEMTcJ> I'm trying to install startupmanager, however I get a message saying grub-pc is broken.. it then wants to remove grub-pc.. any suggestions?
<legend2440> kindofabuzz: its a bug pertaining to ubuntuone. there is a fix on the way. i just got the fix about half hour ago
<alteregoa> try grub2
<kindofabuzz> legend2440, thanks
<FFEMTcJ> alteregoa: by try grub2, what do you mean?
<alteregoa> grub version 2
<legend2440> kindofabuzz: update called   ubuntuone-client (1.0.0-0ubuntu1) to 1.0.1-0ubuntu1   fixes it
<FFEMTcJ> right.. how do i 'try' it
<alteregoa> yeah thats easy
<Koterpillar> FFEMTcJ, aptitude install grub-pc
<FFEMTcJ> Koterpillar: says no packages to install upgrade or remove
<kindofabuzz> legend2440, must be in proposed?
<Koterpillar> FFEMTcJ, then you already have it
<FFEMTcJ> right.. however startup manager is saying its broken
<hatchetman82> whats the recommended directory into which to install a JDK ? (java dev kit)
<legend2440> kindofabuzz: no i dont have proposed enabled. its a regular update
<Koterpillar> startup manager appears not to be compatible with grub2
<kindofabuzz> legend2440, hmm just ran an update and don't get anything
<FFEMTcJ> is there a replacement?
<Koterpillar> file a bug on it
<Koterpillar> it says to be compatible with grub2, but lists grub as a dependency
<legend2440> kindofabuzz: ubuntuone-client is in the main repo. you using the US server?
<kindofabuzz> legend2440, yes
<legend2440> kindofabuzz: it should be coming along soon
<kindofabuzz> kk
<eross> any word yet on fragmentation of this ext4? Yah I've googlyed it and read where some online tools blah bla blah bla.. exist etc. Is there a current lowdown, if ext4 fragments similar to NTFS?
<sebsebseb> !defrag |  eross
<ubottu> eross: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<sebsebseb> eross: and Ext4 is better than Ext3
<eross> better could mean compromises :/
<sebsebseb> eross: You don't have to defrag Linux file systems it's as simple as that
<DopeGhot2> Is it, all things considered, safe to do an upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic on a wubi installation?
<eross> ok ty
<sebsebseb> DopeGhot2: Wubi and upgrade hmm
<sebsebseb> DopeGhot2: doesn't sound that good at all
<sebsebseb> in fact good idea to clean install  Ubuntu  for the Ext4 in 9.10 :)
<sebsebseb> and people get problems with Wubi sometimes
<sebsebseb> DopeGhot2: the final isn't out yet,  I woudn't recommend upgrading your  wubi install to the beta, but not the final either,  if you can it's better in the long run to do real partitions
<DopeGhot2> sebsebseb: This I know, but the Windows installation is on a Dynamic Disk, and that doesn't play well with GRUB
<sebsebseb> DopeGhot2: How so?
<sebsebseb> Dynamic Disk what do you mean also?
<DopeGhot2> When you boot Windows on a Dynamic Disk, it klobbers GRUB as an "error correction"
<sebsebseb> DopeGhot2: If you want Wubi I suggest waiting for there to be a 9.10 installer, and starting over
<sebsebseb> what's a dynamic disk?
<eross> anyone forsee any issues when I reformat my partition into ext4, after the karmic release? Currently am running latest release ubuntu on a 60Gb SSD harddrive and mount of home on a 1Tb harddrive. I've backed up my important home directory files just in case, it is formatted in ext3.
<kindofabuzz> i installed 9.10 on my laptop and 9.10 on my server, both clean installs. SSH'ing into my server seems slower than 9.04. anyone know what's up?
<DopeGhot2> It's like LVM for Windows, to oversummarize
<DopeGhot2> kindofabuzz: meaning it takes a while for SSH to connect / ask for authentication? That's usually a DNS issue (serverside)
<sebsebseb> eross: Doing a clean install of  9.10 is the way to go,  then  get Ext4 by default,  as well as Grub 2
<sebsebseb> where as  Ext3 9.04 upgrades will have neither
<sebsebseb> by default
<eross> would it be good to reformat my 1Tb to ext4 too?
<sebsebseb> eross: probably not
<sebsebseb> eross: Which file system is it currently?
<kindofabuzz> DopeGhot2, to connect, but i'm connecting internally
<eross> ext3
<sebsebseb> eross: ok and you don't have any really massive files on it?
<sebsebseb> Ext4 is better  than Ext3 for much bigger files, but I am talking huge stuff
<DopeGhot2> kindofabuzz: does the server also take a couple extra moments sshing to localhost?
<eross> no, lots of development hobby stuff
<sebsebseb> eross: keep it as Ext3  I think, since you probably won't notice any benefits if you change it to Ext4
<kindofabuzz> DopeGhot2, little faster connecting localhost
<sebsebseb> the main thing when it comes to Ext4  is to have / in it :)  so  fast boot up, shut down, and disk checking, plus  9.10 has something else in it to speed up boot up and shut down
<eross> i keep my games on it though, open arena, quake live, x-plane..
<sebsebseb> eross: that's fine
<sebsebseb> eross: an Ext4  Ubuntu install can read and write to a Ext3 partition
<eross> savage 2  - so no benefit to playing fps' then
<sebsebseb> eross: as  far as I know a file system does not speed up  frames per second in a game ever
<DopeGhot2> sebsebseb: eross: indeed not.  Best case is a minor improvement in level load times.
<sebsebseb> eross: fps is graphics so your graphics card,  and any  driver  for it, will be taking care of that, and xorg
<coordinador> hi
<coordinador> i havent the "services" item in administration menu
<coordinador> does anymore have it?
<eross> that makes sense, I don't like the anticipation of waiting for the release, it drives me crazy when I count the days :P
<sebsebseb> eross: well the release isn't amazing
<sebsebseb> it won't be amazing
<coordinador> eross, or sebsebseb (assuming that only you are awake) if you have ubuntu 9.10beta, could you please check if you have the services item in menu?
<sebsebseb> far from amazing even,  that's what it will be it seems, and I say this as someone who has been testing it since alpha 4
<DanaG> eh, not right now, but maybe tomorrow?
<DanaG> Eh, I don't need a pie.
<eross> far from amazing in a neg or pos direction?
<coordinador> i was testing karmic since the repos are online, and i think this karmic release is awesome
<DanaG> er,
<DanaG> sorry, was meant for another channel.
<eross> see if i have karmic in the software updates?
<DanaG> damn scrolly tabs.
<sebsebseb> coordinador: I coudn't see it, but  things don't always up date properly when updating since an alpha 4.  I wonder if I am meant to be having the add/remove in the admistration menu for example, as well as the software centre
<sebsebseb> coordinador: awesome if you need it to fix hardware issues such as  an Intel graphics card,  otherwise  not quite
<eross> my update manager was empty. it complained about a launchpad key first
<coordinador> sebsebseb, i erase each prerelease and install newest each time , i am using beta clean installed
<DanaG> ssh servers are very handy for testing.
<DanaG> And so is a serial console.
<eross> oh duh sorry.. not using beta
<sebsebseb> coordinador: I didn't want to waste CD's, so I didn't do that, even though I have many CD R's here
<coordinador> sebsebseb, i use a usbdrive
<coordinador> and install from it
<coordinador> with a couple of gigs is enough
<sebsebseb> coordinador: I haven't installed from USB before
<sebsebseb> coordinador: and the bigger  USB stick I have, I might not be able to make into an Ubuntu one
<coordinador> sometimes if you update since alpha versions somethings doesnt work perfectly, thats why i prefer to use a clean install. Installing from a usbdrive is more quick
<sebsebseb> coordinador: exactly  if updating since an alpha version, but even the beta for that matter,  things may not always up date properly, hence why  I will clean install the final in  November
<coordinador> sebsebseb, you could install it in a virtual machine, so you can check the new appearance, new software, etc... and report bugs if you want to
<sebsebseb> coordinador: and next time round I will probably do Lucid in  a vm  clean installing releases
<coordinador> and without use cds
<coordinador> hehe yes :)
<sebsebseb> coordinador: plus by then I might even be using another distro as my main distro :)
<sebsebseb> really I wanted to get away from 9.04, and do Fedora 11, but  it woudn't like  my partition set up
<glick> hi
<coordinador> i am using karmic as my main distro, is working ok in my machine. I will install fedora12 alpha tomorrow, its already available
<coordinador> hi glick
<glick> is anyone running ubuntu 9.10 on their netbook already?
<eross> sebsebseb, you're not impressed with karmic?
<sebsebseb> eross: indeed
<coordinador> sebsebseb, do you have a problem with karmic? hardware maybe?
<glick> im wondrin if i should put 9.10 on my netbook
<sebsebseb> coordinador: no
<coordinador> glick, you should try to run live
<sebsebseb> 8.10 was a great release,  shame it lacked stable Ext4 support though
<Koterpillar> glick: yes, if you are prepared to deal with everything failing
<sebsebseb> plus 8.10 isn't LTS
<glick> Koterpillar, heh you think everything will fail?
<glick> theres only 16 days left till launch
<glick> everything is frozen for the most part
<coordinador> Koterpillar, what are you talking about? did you have bad experience with karmic in your machine?
<coordinador> in my machine everything works fine
<Koterpillar> Yes, because I run it from Alpha.
<coordinador> its a dell intel chipset
<sebsebseb> I can rip apart  the releaes since 8.04 and say what is good and bad about them,  plus I have used Ubuntu since the second release in 2005,  so I have seen this distro grow,  become  better, but also worse in certain ways
<Koterpillar> Once X refused to start, numerous times suspend did strange things
<coordinador> Koterpillar, well i think glick dont want to install the alpha
<glick> Koterpillar, your running alpha?
<sebsebseb> as for 7.10 and releases before that, oh  yes they were pretty good at the time, but I don't remember them that much now
<glick> well alpha is alpha
<Koterpillar> I am running... what's current now? Beta already
<coordinador> Koterpillar, you should try to install a clean beta
<Koterpillar> but i have a backup instance of 9.04... well, on desktop.
<glick> coordinador, i remimber really liking the one before gutsy
<Koterpillar> coordinador, everything is running fine now
<coordinador> feisty? yes
<coordinador> oh i see
<coordinador> glick, well... you should try karmic in live mode
<glick> what was before feisty
<sebsebseb> coordinador: 7.10  is  Gutsy Gibbon  the first release to get proper  NTFS read and write support
<Koterpillar> again, save for the question I asked earlier
<coordinador> glick, edgy
<glick> yeah edgyu
<sebsebseb> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<glick> edgy was one of my fav releases
<coordinador> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<glick> koala is a 2 year desktop release and 5 year server
<sebsebseb> glick: no
<glick> koala is a LTS release
<coordinador> 10.04 lucid is lts
<sebsebseb> glick: no it is not
<glick> oh
<sebsebseb> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<sebsebseb> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<glick> ok ok my bad
<coordinador> i cant wait that lucid repos are online :3~~
<coordinador> i always have 2 partitions, one with current release and other with next
<glick> will i have to change anything if i install beta when the release becomes official
<glick> or do i just do a regular update
<glick> ?
<sebsebseb> 9.10 is not a great release,   it's not all  Ubuntu's/Canonicals fault though,  for example it's not their fault that the new GDM  2, can't be themed like the old one
<coordinador> oh well, sebsebseb  that is true
<coordinador> but in general i think 9.10 has a LOT of good thinks, more quick, more stable, more compatible, better looking, etc...
<coordinador> the last technologies
<SwedeMike> the kernel is a bit too fresh for my liking though, but I guess by time of the release most will be fixed
<SwedeMike> 2.6.31 hasn't been a great release so far, though
<kindofabuzz> kernel freeze is tomorrow i think
<coordinador> SwedeMike, why do you say that?
<sebsebseb> coordinador: Ext4 by default at last,  Fedora 11 already did that a while ago.  With  a nice stable kernel for it and all that.  Ext4 can be done in 9.04, but they don't have a proper kernel and that for it,  so  maybe a lock up issue when deleting big files.
<glick> is there a big diff between ext3 and ext3?
<kindofabuzz> none
<coordinador> glick,  no
<coordinador> hahah
<SwedeMike> coordinador: the 2.6.31.x releases have contained quite a lot of fixes.. and mucking with the vty layer is always dangerous
<glick> so whats the big hoopla about ext4>?
<coordinador> ext3 and ext3 are the same XD, may be you wanted to say between ext3 and ext4 :P
<SwedeMike> glick: ext4 isn't ext3
<sebsebseb> glick: noticable differences,  when it's done to /  in 9.04 this is,   faster  boot up,  faster shut down, and rather fist disk checking after the 23 or so boots,  9.10 with Ext4 is like that, but they also have  the new boot up stuff to speed things up
<vivid> where is the System > Administration > Services menu?
<coordinador> SwedeMike, oh i see
<coordinador> vivid,  i dont have it neither
<coordinador> vivid, i reported that as a bug
<coordinador> a couple of days ago
<vivid> is there a cmd line to access it?
<coordinador> vivid,  i dont remember the command
<coordinador> but you can edit services in /etc/ dir
<coordinador> i dont remember which subdir neither, my memory sucks i know
<coordinador> and sorry for my english , my main language is spanish
<assoguerozen_sx> guys, what is the command to activate gnome-volume-control tray icon?
<Koterpillar> /etc/init.d ? /etc/rc?.d/ ?
<coordinador> yes
<Seventoes> is it possible to boot off of the 9.10 iso with grub (not grub2)?
<coordinador> assoguerozen_sx, i think is an applet of gnome panel
<sebsebseb> Seventoes: I think so, but  it won't be easy to set up
<coordinador> assoguerozen_sx, check private
<assoguerozen_sx> coordinador not here
<Seventoes> sebsebseb: clue on where to start? :P
<sebsebseb> Seventoes: I think you have to made a CDFS  partition or something
<sebsebseb> make not made above
<Seventoes> trying to avoid partitioning and extracting the files if possible, i have about 10 other OSes booting off the same drive
<petafile> I need to use a verson of a package (matplotlib) that is available for karmic, but not jaunty (what I'm running).  is there a way to do this without upgrading to karmic beta?
<assoguerozen_sx> coordinador btw, that applet just works with pulseaudio
<assoguerozen_sx> i remove it, then no more applet to show
<Koterpillar> petafile, download it and install with dpkg
<glick> is anyone running karmic on a netbook?
<Koterpillar> glick, I am
<glick> Koterpillar, the full version or the netbook remix
<Koterpillar> yes
<Koterpillar> the netbook remix
<Koterpillar> but it's by no means not "full"
<glick> whats the difference
<Koterpillar> some fancy default settings, like windows all maximized (which I like) and some launch manager instead of desktop (which I don't like and have disabled)
<glick> i actually dont like the all maximized setting
<glick> it ws  the first thing i disabled
<habanany_> anybody knows why i cant use my logitech notebook deluxe webcamera with skype, ( karmic koala )
<yukongt> every time i check for updates it tells me: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<yukongt> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. Am i missing updates i need because of this or can i get it to stop trying to check there? What is the problem?
<Koterpillar> yukongt, you do not. Go to software sources and delete that line
<habanany_> how do i report bugs for karmic?
<Koterpillar> habanany_, ubuntu-bug <package-name>
<Koterpillar> if you are running Karmic, that is
<hatchetman82> how do i change the default domain used when connecting to a windows metwork share ?
<hatchetman82> by default, the user field is the same as the logged in ubuntu user and the domain is WORKGROUP
<hatchetman82> can i change those defaults ? (at least the domain part)
<hatchetman82> (im using gnome, btw)
<alteregoa> in the smb.conf it hink
<eagles0513875> alteregoa: ya i think its in the smb.conf file as well
<alteregoa> smb.conf in the global section
<alteregoa> there is a entry workgroup = WHATEVERYOUWANT
<alteregoa> if you're done smbd reload or something
<alteregoa> maybe someone builds a gui to configure that, but this takes forever, because the average developer doesnt care
<Koterpillar> alteregoa, system-config-samba
<hatchetman82> lol
<evanpro> Hi all
<evanpro> Oh!
<evanpro> I'm having a problem with reboot
<hatchetman82> is tweaking the smb.conf the same as editing the gnome configuration editor ?
<evanpro> It's probably VirtualBox
<hatchetman82> because i've found /system/smb/workgroup in there
<evanpro> THanks for adding the topic tonyyarusso
<hatchetman82> and i think thats where the default is kept
<freenose> What app does karmic uses for cpu freq scaling?
<alteregoa> this program crashs random
<hatchetman82> what smb.conf to edit ? i see it at /usr/share/samba and /etc/samba/
<alteregoa> etc
<hatchetman82> ok. out of curiosity, whats the purpose of the /usr/share file ?
<evanpro> gonna reboot
<evanpro> wish me luck folks
<hatchetman82> good luck
<alteregoa> i wish me luck yeah
<Koterpillar> $ head /usr/share/samba/smb.conf: # Sample configuration file for the Samba suite for Debian GNU/Linux.
<alteregoa> hmm i hope some distro tries to merge every config file into a single registry
<Koterpillar> Vuze fails to start on x64 complaining about SWT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/292854/ - am I missing some packages, is my Java broken, or is it a known bug?
<Koterpillar> alteregoa, Windows :(
<alteregoa> koterpillar: i know, but the idea is good
<Koterpillar> alteregoa, Disagree. Say I want to try out my new Samba/X/etc. config, how do I back it up?
<alteregoa> i remember pre windows 95 times, win31 with those wierd .ini's
<Koterpillar> cp smb.conf smb.conf.bak
<vivid> ffs, can i safely remove pulseaudio in karmic?
<Koterpillar> How do I restore it if I messed up? Same. How do I restore a registry if the system doesn't boot, and I can't use whatever registry editor?
<alteregoa> koterpillar? central managing linux(es) becomes more easy if you have just a single file to modify
<alteregoa> koterpillar: a registry to restore is easy, there are many backups
<Koterpillar> My point is: you should't need an utility to read it, or to edit it.
<evanpro> dang
<evanpro> it wasn't VirtualBox
<evanpro> So, I have a problem with karmic
<alteregoa> koterpillar: i agree, but this utility could fit within the mbr
<evanpro> I updated & upgraded this afternon
<evanpro> When I rebooted this evening
<evanpro> The boot sequence stops at "Starting init crypto disks"
<Koterpillar> !enter | evanpro
<ubottu> evanpro: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<texnofobix> anyone here using kubuntu netbook version?
<evanpro> Koterpillar: thanks.
<ArkoldThos> anyone got this after upgrading to karmic? Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<evanpro> My theory is that the init script that runs after /etc/init.d/cryptdisks-early is failing.
<texnofobix> i'm seeing issues with the panel with application and newspaper to stay in an edit mode after going to the application (widget) menu
<ArkoldThos> evanpro, just wait MANY time there, waited for me :)
<ArkoldThos> i mean, worked for me*
<eagles0513875> evanpro: will reboot to see if it happens to me as well
<eagles0513875> ArkoldThos: will check that as well for ya
<hatchetman82> alteregoa: i think a better idea would be some sophisticated configuration editor that _presents_ everything as if it was lone large conf structure, but stores it into the original seperate files
<ArkoldThos> eagles0513875, that just happens, when you booted the system 20+ times without fsck checking
<hatchetman82> lone = one*
<ArkoldThos> so it checks it, but unlike other ubuntu versions, it doesn't advices, no clue why
<eagles0513875> ArkoldThos: i havent run fsck yet i have another 3 reboots before it does
<Koterpillar> hatchetman82, and I don't have to use it if I don't want to
<hatchetman82> while browsing the smb.conf file i see 2 performance-enhancing lines commented out ((SO_RCVBUF and socket options)
<hatchetman82> is it same to uncomment them ?
<eagles0513875> ohhh new kernel
<hatchetman82> safe*
<slacker_nl> web interface to packages.ubuntu.com down?
<evanpro> But I don't know how to figure out which script that actually is. I've booted from a USB key, chrooted to the hard drive, and done an apt-get update & upgrade. I've also removed VirtualBox ,which is mentioned in the /topic.
<slacker_nl> can anyone confirm? ^^^
<Koterpillar> slacker_nl, seems so
<ArkoldThos> anyone having this with while updating? :/ Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<slacker_nl> Koterpillar: kthnx
<hatchetman82> slacker_nl: yeah, cant load the page either
<eagles0513875> evanpro: no problem with it hanging in regards to  your issue
<eagles0513875> ArkoldThos: it loaded the driver just fine for me
<texnofobix> brb
<evanpro> ArkoldThos: so, it's a fsck that's taking a while and not giving good output? I'll try doing an fsck in my USB-key environment and then reboot. Hopefully it won't try to fsck again.
<eagles0513875> ArkoldThos: are you using the 185 driver or the generic nv one
<hatchetman82> ok, smb.conf tweaked, rebooting to test
<evanpro> eagles0513875: thanks for checking
<eagles0513875> no prob :)
<evanpro> Just did an fsck, going to reboot now. Wish me luck!
<eagles0513875> good luck evanrmurphy
<eagles0513875> whoops wrong person
<hatchetman82> is it possible that after a couple of successful boots to a new kernel the system removes the prev kernel entries from grub ?
<ArkoldThos> eagles0513875, i think is generic one... is for a friend that is stuck but he is slow at answering
<ArkoldThos> since he just installed jaunty and updated to Karmic, I belive he didn't even install the propietary one
<eagles0513875> ArkoldThos: in my honest opinion its best to do a clean install
<coordinador> hatchetman82, if you still have installed the prev kernels i think is not possible
<eagles0513875> but then again upgrade results may vary
<eagles0513875> ArkoldThos: i would have him try the proprietary one from nvidia thats in the repos
<coordinador> hatchetman82, but if you uninstall it, the system will remove
<hatchetman82> uninstall, as in from synaptic ?
<ArkoldThos> eagles0513875, what is the name of the package to install it from the console?
<eagles0513875> hold on let me boot up vm to check for you ArkoldThos
<ArkoldThos> kk
<hatchetman82> thats too bad actually, would have been a nice feature (even if opt-in from some setting somewhere) to keep a system clean after dist-upgrades
<slacker_nl> could anyone do me a favor and paste the output of aptitude changelog update-manager? Since i'm not running karmic and cannot reach packages.u.c
<ArkoldThos> im unfamiliar to nvidia packages :p
<eagles0513875> slacker_nl: packages site down for you?
<ArkoldThos> slacker_nl, sec
<coordinador> hatchetman82, yes, from synaptic
<ArkoldThos> slacker_nl, from what date? :O
<ArkoldThos> or what version
<coordinador> hatchetman82, thats how i do, and the system removes automatically from grub list
<slacker_nl> eagles0513875: yes
<hatchetman82> coordinador: thanks.
<slacker_nl> ArkoldThos: take the top 3 changes :)
<hatchetman82> i think i'll go suggest the auto-remove-after-X-boots feature. should be really helpful on most new user's computers
<eagles0513875> where can i report that http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is down
<ArkoldThos> slacker_nl, http://pastebin.com/m1a2221be
<slacker_nl> merci!
<hatchetman82> i dont think a lot of people really wish to keep all their kernels, and a lot of them are probably afraid of synaptic
<ArkoldThos> np
<ArkoldThos> hatchetman82, i have them all since 2 yrs ago i believe :p
<coordinador> hatchetman82, sometimes the new kernel doesnt work perfectly so in that case you could go back to the older kernel, that is why the kernels are kept
<hatchetman82> coordinador: thats why its after-X-boots, and opt-in
<hatchetman82> ArkoldThos: and you consider yourself to be a representative case ? :-)
<coordinador> hatchetman82, what about if wifi doesnt work, or sound, or something else than x
<ArkoldThos> is like coordinador says, somethings got broken from time to time
<hatchetman82> by X boots i meant configurable number, not the window system
<eagles0513875> ArkoldThos: its nvidia-glx-185
<eagles0513875> thats the name of the driver
<ArkoldThos> thanks eagles0513875
<hatchetman82> or maybe make it an off-by-default option in the janitor application
<eagles0513875> no problem it could be for him his nv driver is bugging out ArkoldThos
<coordinador> hatchetman82, maybe a tool that manages the kernels... or some
<hatchetman82> ....the janitor
<ArkoldThos> eagles0513875, after installing the driver the next action is dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg right?
<coordinador> ...or the system probe  (comprobador del sistema in spanish)
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> no need ArkoldThos
<eagles0513875> ArkoldThos: just reboot
<ArkoldThos> kk
<hatchetman82> where do i file suggestions ?
<coordinador> since the janitor cannot differentiate between a good working system and a bad one
<coordinador> hatchetman82, you could use ubuntu-bug , may be
<eagles0513875> launchpad.net hatchetman82
<hatchetman82> so off by default. the user would need to select the old kernels for removel himself
<hatchetman82> k
<hatchetman82> thanks
<eagles0513875> or hatchetman82 could ask in the channel coordinador said
<hatchetman82> no such channel. mailing list maybe ?
<coordinador> ubuntu-bug is a command
<coordinador> and its argument is a package
<eagles0513875> also a channel if im not mistaken
<eagles0513875> its ubuntu-bugs
<coordinador> oh i see
<coordinador> ubuntu-bug
<eagles0513875> ya ubuntu-bugs is the channel hatchetman82
<coordinador> and ubuntu-bug is the command hah
<hatchetman82> thanks, ill ask them
<ghendar> it would make more sense to do a kernel-image rotation... keep original, last and newest
<coordinador> bye guys,  i hope that in karmic final , the Services item reappear in administration menu
<coordinador> :p bye
<ArkoldThos> eagles0513875, it returns that it is installed
<ArkoldThos> x.x
<eagles0513875> ArkoldThos: :) then thats a bug in the nv generic driver
<eagles0513875> ArkoldThos: anyway thats better then the nv driver he has 3d acceleration now
<ArkoldThos> x still doesn't work :(
<hatchetman82> well, i've posted my idea. if you like it, you can vote : http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/21844/
<eagles0513875> ArkoldThos: ?
<eagles0513875> ArkoldThos: is it dropping right down to a console
<ArkoldThos> eagles0513875, yup
<eagles0513875> ArkoldThos: funny solution for this
<eagles0513875> remove the nvidia driver that u installed from the repos and download and install the one from the nvidia website cuz on alpha 5 thats what i did was having the exact same issue and i used the driver from nvidia site instead of what was in the repo and it fixed not having x
<hatchetman82> rael men dont need x :-D
<hatchetman82> real*
<karmic> people do you have any issues with Networkmanager or it just happpening to me ?
<hatchetman82> everything is fine with metwork manager on my machine
<ArkoldThos> eagles0513875, im thinking that something different is happening, like my friend being a noob and giving wrong logs, since I got the drivers and it works as always
<DanaG> grr, stupid usb 2.0.
<DanaG> 1.1GB of 5.9GB copied -- approximately 4 hours left (307.8 KB/sec)
<DanaG> That is utterly pathetic.
<eagles0513875> ArkoldThos: its possible how come he isnt in here
<karmic> My network manager do not save any setting like user name passwords/satatic ip and so , I had to setup internet sharing in my other windows machine my network managert only can connect to "auto eth0"
<eagles0513875> karmic: kde or gnome network manager
<ArkoldThos> eagles0513875, he doesn't know nothing about the console, so he can't log on irssi :p
<karmic> Gnome
<eagles0513875> ArkoldThos: there are gui based clients and is he on gnome or kde
<ArkoldThos> x doesn't start :p
<eagles0513875> karmic: not that i know of i know on kde the network manager doesnt work with wifi
<eagles0513875> does he have a win based machine he can get on
<eagles0513875> lol
<ArkoldThos> eagles0513875, he installed some msn console client
<ArkoldThos> no clue xd
<eagles0513875> O_o
<karmic> :O
<eagles0513875> ArkoldThos: i think he just needs to reinstall
<ArkoldThos> yup
<eagles0513875> and do a clean install instead of upgrade
<ArkoldThos> clean install of the beta?
<eagles0513875> especially since he isnt well versed in command line
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> karmic: whats wrong
<karmic> nothing :D
<ArkoldThos> D:
<ArkoldThos> i wonder why karmic is more unstable than debian sid :p
<eagles0513875> ArkoldThos: that will change
<Ian_Corne> is it unstable?
<Ian_Corne> haven't noticed tbh
<SwedeMike> ArkoldThos: probably because of newer kernel?
<SwedeMike> sid is at 2.6.30 afaik?
<indus> why is the new gdm black and not brown like the mock up
<ArkoldThos> eagles0513875, yeah, just about 15 days more D:
<ArkoldThos> SwedeMike, yup 2.6.30
<SwedeMike> so it has 3 more months of kernel fixes
<glick> hey, in netnbook remix, how can i adda folder to my home folder
<eagles0513875> SwedeMike: and ArkoldThos the kernel isnt bad has some issues in my studies for linux certification if i learned anything about the kernel the odd numbers are usually dev versions even numbers are release versions
<glick> when i right click nothing happens
<ArkoldThos> never said the kernel was bad :p the kernel is okay, is just that everytime I update the packages alsa goes broken and other things do too, but well, just 15 days more of 10329103 updates daily :p
<glick> wow, the new UNR interface is pretty damn sweet
<glick> i didnt like it before but  now i love it
<glick> it adds sooo much realestate
<ArkoldThos> glick, what netbook you got :O?
<ArkoldThos> im thinking on buying one, not sure yet though
<glick> i got the 1000HE
<glick> eee
<glick> i love it
<ArkoldThos> =)
<eagles0513875> ArkoldThos: i have duel boot on my macbook pro and its the same i have no audio what so ever
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhh i hate vista
<glick> im running 9.10 off a usb drive and so far im VERY impressed
<vivid> ive had troubles with this is the past...what is the recommended method to uninstall pulseaudio
<SwedeMike> eagles0513875: that is not correct anymore, it hasn't been correct for several years. there is nothing with odd and even numbers anymore.
<SwedeMike> eagles0513875: it used to be that 1.x where x was odd, it was dev version
<eagles0513875> but from what i have seen with kubuntu SwedeMike is that they always seem to use even numbered kernels
<SwedeMike> must be a coincidence.
<glick> hmm i think i found a small bug in unr
<glick> nothing major though
<glick> but slightly annoying
<mac_v> glick: big or small... any bug is a bug ;)
<ArkoldThos> eagles0513875, the thing that is going broken on every update is alsa-base so you dont have to deal with it heheh
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> i wonder if compiling it from source package would fix it
<nowimproved> installed karmic koala, and it killed my whole system
<nowimproved> so I reinstalled with an old ubuntu cd I had, and it somehow combined 2 of my hard drives
<nowimproved> I cant start ubuntu unless they are both connected
<wekt> nowimproved: do you understand how it did that?
<nowimproved> no
<wekt> nowimproved: which installer?
<nowimproved> 8.0.4
<nowimproved> one of my hard drives had windows on it
<nowimproved> and still has it
<wekt> nowimproved: the debian installer (a.k.a. 'alternative') or ubuntu installer?
<nowimproved> you need both of the drives connected to boot ubuntu though
<nowimproved> the live cd one
<nowimproved> I dont care though, I will wait until karmic stable comes out , and format both of them
<nowimproved> and make sure not to have 2 hard drives connected when installing
<wekt> What are the bug targets for the debian & ubuntu installers?
<Ian_Corne> the update just installed both -13 and -14 kernel
<Ian_Corne> and it took the -13 kernel as the one to use actively
<Ian_Corne> how can i change that?
<Dr_Willis> 2.6.31-14-generic   is being used here
<Dr_Willis> Try reruning 'update-grub' ?
<Ian_Corne> well i saw something like -13 has been configged last, not creating symlinks
<mysticdarkhack> morning
<glick> hey does anyone know a good tutorial on how i can enable bootbooster on my eeepc with ubuntu?
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here experience keyboard problem where it slow typing respond?
<wekt> no, mystic
<wekt> no, mysticdarkhack
<Dr_Willis> Not really had any keyboard issues here in a while.
<bullgard4> Is Karmic supposed to display an applet if I plug in an USB web cam (which works all right in this Karmic computer)?
<mysticdarkhack> strange
<wekt> but i have not updated to the most recent XServer for fear that something may break
<wekt> and i don't wish to re-log in
<wekt> i will do that now, though.  Bye.
<mysticdarkhack> nevermind, it the cheap battery for my wireless keyboard
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<Dr_Willis> :)
<thepianoguy> hi guys
<thepianoguy> my pulseaudio doesn't see any devices
<thepianoguy> is there anything else I need to install/configure other than default package
 * Dr_Willis sucks at sound trouble shooting
<thepianoguy> - the new skype supports pulseaudio only AFAIK... no alsa/oss anymore
<|eagles0513875|> morning Dr_Willis was talking with ArkoldThos about sound he said the updates are constantly breaking alsa base package
<glick> does ubuntu unr automatically encrypt your home folder?
<glick> why does it give me the option to require password to login and decrypt home folder?
<Dr_Willis> I was?  :)
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<Dr_Willis> glick:  sounds like its asking if you want to encrypt. I dident think it did it by default. But ibe not tested the UNR version lately.
<ArkoldThos> hi D:
<glick> does it decrease performance a lot?
<Dr_Willis> glick: it might a little.. i dobt if its a lot.
<Dr_Willis> If you are paranoid about someone stealing you rlaptop and getting your data - it may be a good idea
<lodder> Help, on every icon in nautilus there is a check icon, how can i get rid of it?
<topyli> lodder, yeah ubuntu one decided to put them there for both my laptop and desktop
<lodder> topyli: is it ubuntu one? that causing it ?
<topyli> lodder, well at least the emblem is named "ubuntuone-synchronized"
<topyli> lodder, here's the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/450112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450112 in ubuntuone-client "Entire Hard Drive Marked as ubuntuone-synchronized" [Critical,Fix released]
<yoritomo> hello
<yoritomo>  every web browsers are extremely slow on my karmic
<yoritomo> i thought it was coming from the new firefox
<yoritomo> but i tryed arora and some others one
<yoritomo> looks like it has a problem in the config
<yoritomo> for a page of google needs 10 secs to appears :s
<yoritomo> that is a fresh install the the cash is almost empty
<lodder> topyli: thx
<yoritomo> looks like a bug
<yoritomo> can anyone check with me please ?
<vivid> firefox opens for me in 1.14 seconds
<sarmisak> hi all
<yoritomo> even for a page of google it is like that
<sarmisak> I am using openoffice 3.1, but when I start it, it dies without warning after displaying the splash.
<dbugger> Hey guys! Can anyone tell me why after the latest update, every icon has a green tick?
<glick> hey how come when i do a update on a freshly installed system  i get an error message that says not all updates can be installed
<glick> and it aske me if i wanna do a partial update
<vivid> what updates?
<glick> via the update manager
<glick> after a fresh install
<glick> over 400
<vivid> which packages will not update?
<yoritomo> glick i got it too
<yoritomo> try to change the server to see
<yoritomo> source server
<vivid> glick, 'sudo apt-get upgrade' , what packages are under will not be upgraded?
<topyli> dbugger, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/450112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450112 in ubuntuone-client "Entire Hard Drive Marked as ubuntuone-synchronized" [Critical,Fix released]
<dbugger> lol, funny bug :D
<topyli> glick, in such situations, use synaptic. the updates need to remove/install packages, which an upgrade won't do but dist-upgrade will
<glick> what do you do with dialog screens that are too big for the physical screen and you cant click 'ok'
<glick> ?
<topyli> glick, alt-drag
<glick> thanks topyli
<yoritomo> what can make the web browsers so slow like that?
<glick> i hope they fix that papercut during final release
<glick> thats diffinatly an annoyance
<topyli> glick, which papercut?
<topyli> oversized dialogs exist in many apps that should be fixed. it's not really a single problem
<topyli> to make matters worse, compiz constrains (or at least used to constrain) windows to the top of the screen by default so you couldn't even move them
<yoritomo> glick what is your screnn resolution?
<vivid> compiz should be optional to install anyway imo
<Dr_Willis> But the cube effect is the whole REASON for running Linux!
<Dr_Willis> CubeOS
<vivid> oh yea, most people run linux because it has flashy desktop effects right?
<Dr_Willis> It worked for OS-X :)
<glick> yoritomo, 1024x600
<vivid> i guess
<yoritomo> perfect anyway, :s
<vivid> but it should still be optional to install, instead of optional to remove, like *cough* pulse
<yoritomo> how comes you experience such window problem
<glick> hey do i have to reinstall when 9.10 is officially released?
<vivid> no
<glick> or will the update manager bring everything up to speed?
<elumbella> vivid: what do you run instead of pulse?
<vivid> elumbella, alsa, but it would seem i cant do that in karmic
<elumbella> well, i use pulse and it works fine for me
<vivid> for me, it causes more problems than it adds features that i will ever use
<vivid> the largest of which is microphone functionality
<elumbella> hehe, and for me, without pulse my sound didn't work correctly
<Dr_Willis> glick:  i tend to wait a week or 3 after release.. then do a clean reinstall.. just  to clear out all the cruft i was beta-testing
<vivid> elumbella, but, wouldnt it be easier for you to 'apt-get install pulseaudio' to fix than it is for me to take an ice pick to my computer to get pulse to go away
<elumbella> vivid: yeah, that of course. but you could do that with a lot of packages and then we dont have a distribution anymore...
<vivid> well i would advocate pulseaudio if my microphone would work
<glick> yeah good idea Dr_Willis
<vivid> hell, i would even settle for them actually making an attempt to help get it working, rather than telling me my configuration is wrong
<yoritomo> in virtualbox i use jaunty and the web pages are extremely faster
<yoritomo> but on karmic can't use a browser
<yoritomo> i think i will stop to use karmic, not yet on maturity i will reinstall jaunty
<glick> so far the nbr is pretty nice
<glick> im liking the netbook interface
<glick> before i hated it
<yoritomo> for me the experience will stop here, web browser is a thing i can't do without
<vivid> yoritomo, try back when karmic is no longer Beta
<glick> if i add a folder to my home directory why cant i see it in appear in the files and folders of the ubr interface?
<yoritomo> yes, but untill now, nobody can tell me the problem about browsers, than means it is difficult case
<vivid> yoritomo, i would tell you why, but i dont have that problem and no idea what to tell ya : /
<vivid> are you running a LiveCD by chance?
<glick> is that a bug?
<yoritomo> no :) it is installed on hard drive :)
<yoritomo> and not usb ;)
<glick> no
<glick> ive installed it
<yoritomo> vivid i can provide logs, but need to know which one
<glick> why arnt all my folders in my home directory listed under files & Folders?
<Dr_Willis> what 'files and folders' ?
<glick> Dr_Willis, in the ubr interface
<Dr_Willis> no idea on that. I hate the UNR interface.  :) fisrt thing i did on my AAO was install ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> :P
 * Dr_Willis imagines we will need a #ubuntu-UNR+Moblin channel soon.
<Dr_Willis> its proberly getting what ones to show from a directory of links, or other settings
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. HULUdesktop for Linux is getting me... annoyed.. pause a video..  and it then cant resume it.
<vivid> hulu for linux?
<dumbby> hallo~ha~
<Dr_Willis> Yes. Hulu came out with a linux client last week
<Dr_Willis> it works 'ok' but has issues.. or it could be hulu servers are the issue
<Dr_Willis> but at least it lets me legally watch some shows. :)
<vivid> i thought hulu was a website
<tosse_> hi, im having problems getting kernel output on serial console in karmic (amd64), normally console=ttyS0,115200 in the kernel line in grub does it but i get no output
<tosse_> i get "Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console" but I don't know if thats related
<Dr_Willis> vivid:  yes. it is.. and they have had 'stand alone' clients for ages.
<glick> anyone use netbook remix with the UNR interface?
<rob0> I wonder why, with UNR Karmic, there was an ISO of the beta and not a USB img? How many netbooks have CD drives, and what's the point of a tiny little computer if you're also toting along an external CD/DVD drive?
<Lego9998> Hello volks, perhaps anyone can help mei have done a upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic with apdate-manager -d
<Lego9998> the upgrade was very well done but at the next reboot Grub can't find the Partition (there is encryptet with LUKS)
<Lego9998> what can i do to learn Grub the correct way ? thanks for propositions
<Dr_Willis> You can easually use unetbootin, or the usb-creator tool to make a bootable flash gizmo rob0
<Dr_Willis> rob0:  when we had the IMG many people wanted it to be an iso.. or though tit was an iso and tried to put it on cd.
<rob0> yeah I know, but I don't have either of those, my only ubuntu is the netbook.
<Dr_Willis> It was a little annoying when you dd'd the 1gb img to a 8gb flash drive.. then discovered that the other 7gb was basically unuseable...
<Dr_Willis> Now if unetbootin could just set up a peristant save file.. and if persistant save stuff worked better.....
<Dr_Willis> then that would be nice. :)
<rob0> true, but that's only an issue for the install, once you're past the install, repartition the flash.
<Dr_Willis> But i wan tto keep the flash useable as a restore/recover/live portable system also
<rob0> yes, an OS-on-USB would be handy.
<glick> why arnt all my folders in my home directory listed under files & Folders?
<Dr_Willis> I have to tweak my usb-os - things to get the peristant save working properly
<glick> in the nbr interface
<joaopinto> glick, no nbr users here
<vivid> Dr_Willis, yes the hulu client is pretty neat, a little laggy though, gg flash
<glick> dang
<Dr_Willis> vivid:  been trying to watch some videos.. it fails 3x now to play the 2 comercial break.. then  cant resume the video
<Dr_Willis> sort of makes it suck :)
<vivid> havent gotten that far yet, are you on 64bit?
<Dr_Willis> vivid:  the moovida progral in the repos is a similer interface for your local files.
<Dr_Willis> 64bit here.
<Dr_Willis> I had to edit my .huludesktop file to point to the right flash plugin
<vivid> same
<Dr_Willis> [flash]
<Dr_Willis> flash_location = /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<Dr_Willis> was what i got from the forums. :)
<wekt> If you have a backlog of stale unsent apport crash reports, how can they be summarily deleted?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. grub2 can aparantly boot .iso files? from what i just read in a forum.
<Dr_Willis> wekt:  not sure.. i end up having to clean out a dozen a day.
<Dr_Willis> im so used to that crash icon being there..
<Dr_Willis> Id be happy if the crash reporter could rember my sudo password.. so i dont have to keep reentering it.
<Dr_Willis> devkit-disks-helper-ata-smart-collect is Always crashing
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, right, in some place that other app would be able to get :)
<wekt> i haven't seen that one
<joaopinto> :P
<wekt> joaopinto in private non VM RAM
<joaopinto> wekt, private RAM ? what is that ?
<glick> hard to believe to one uses nbr
<joaopinto> glick, believe it :)
<wekt> There is 'shared memory' by 'private', i mean not shared.
<wekt> then the kernel & CPU prevent access to it by other processes
<joaopinto> wekt, hum, I am not aware of memory controlled on a per process basis, only on a per user/group basis
<wekt> it is per process
<joaopinto> still, that would require ubuntu-bug to run as a service, which is not the case :)
<joaopinto> wekt, any link where I can read about that ?
<wekt> yes, that would be required.
<wekt> i'll check my bookmarks.
<rob0> I use NBR and the NBR interface for it, but the file browser works for me.
<aprilhare> hello
<aprilhare> is anyone having problems with zeroconf?
<aprilhare> cause i can't access my linux box's attached printer from windows machine..
<stonk> hi. WQuick question, does karmic have better support for photocopiers that use mailbox/passwords? thanks
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: do youhave samba installed?
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip, not using samba. not sure if its installed.
<wekt> joaopintoi i don't know anything exact links to the topic, but these are good resources for that sort of thing.
<wekt> http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip, yes samba installed
<wekt> http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/html_node/index.html
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: ive not done it any other way, your printers (i believe) are default shared with samba. If you jump on the windows system and open a run dialogue and type: \\<host name>    you should see the printer which you can right click and click connect
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: you may need to provide the driver for the printer in windows
<joaopinto> wekt, I am familiar with C apps development in Linux, I am not familiar with the feature you have described :)
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip, all that is taken care of. its the resolving the mdns thats the problem
<aprilhare> HP WeirdJet on http://aprilhare-x64-desktop.local
<aprilhare> :631
<aprilhare> forgot that bit
<aprilhare> so yeah zeroconf is stuffing up
<joaopinto> wekt, private memory usually referes to non shared memory, however, it is not protected from an OS perspective
<wekt> joaopinto, the protection is what causes SegFault
<joaopinto> wekt, not really, a segault is when you try for example to write data on a code segement
<joaopinto> it protects segements flaggeds for different purposes
<wekt> i did not know that would also produce seg fault.
<joaopinto> wekt, the name implies it "segmentation fault" :)
<wekt> do you have a reference about that?
<wekt> There is self modifying code
<joaopinto> wekt, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmentation_fault
<aprilhare> for those out of the loop, zeroconf is also branded as Bonjour by Apple: http://support.apple.com/downloads/Bonjour_for_Windows
<wekt> joaopinto, well they don't cover code segments in that article, but they do address constant strings, so one can expect that code is also protected.
 * aprilhare checks the version of bonjour on his laptop and discovers it is old
<joaopinto> wekt, they described read-only areas, code segements can be flagged as read-only
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: you can have it printing directly to cups
<wekt> certainly
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: http://www.kindawannadothat.com/2009/06/connect-windows-to-a-cups-printer/
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip, i suspect thats what i set it up to do :)
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: seems like a decent guide. review your settings
<aprilhare> its odd. you can't check printer settings in windows for a network printer unless it can connect to the printer.
<Dr_Willis> cups security.
<aprilhare> since it has worked once it may work again (you never know) lol
<Dr_Willis> You could set up guest accounts to let anyone/everyone connect/print to the printer
<Dr_Willis> cups is 1/2 voodoo 1/2 logic 1/2 luck
<Dr_Willis> and  smb on windows is 90% luck it seems
<aprilhare> its worked right for a long time now
<aprilhare> as i said, its not the printing its the zeroconf/bonjour
<Dr_Willis> I still cant figure out why  the one xp box i got hass to connect to the shared printer on linux via ip# not servername
<aprilhare> i prefer it that way actually Dr_Willis
<aprilhare> zeroconf is the best
<Dr_Willis> not when the wife wants to print. and she cant. :)
<aprilhare> ... when its working that is
<Dr_Willis> ive never really dug into zeroconf. it seems like a cool feature taht no one mentions/uses/knows about
<aprilhare> gotta quit bonjour install wants xchat dead brb
<aprilhare> zeroconf is very cool
<aprilhare> brb
<ActionParsnip> jesus sql is sloow :(
<aprilhare> re
 * aprilhare restarts windows
<aprilhare> silly windows installers
<aprilhare> you blow your nose on a windows pc you need to reboot
<ActionParsnip> or move the mouse
<aprilhare> gfloppy still missing from karmic :/ how am i gunna format my floppy disks? :D
<Dr_Willis> mkfs command. :)
<aprilhare> i suppose i could install kfloppy... but its so not gnome!
<aprilhare> mkfs command somehow seems overkill :D
<Dr_Willis> a gui to do it seems overkill
<rob0> Floppies are ... underkill?
<aprilhare> Dr_Willis: you never used amigaos then :) gui >> cli for some tasks. such as formatting floppies
<Dr_Willis> I used the AmigaOS for a great many years
<Dr_Willis> and i had command line tools in it to format my floppies to the fastfilesystem :)
<Dr_Willis> and copy them to the RAD: disk so i could boot from Rad:
<aprilhare> yay for RAD:!
 * Dr_Willis misses the CanDO for many tasks
<Dr_Willis> Such a handy program/ide/language
<Jaymac> is ayone else having huge usb stick issues?
<aprilhare> actually RAD: didn't work at the end for me. for some reason caching my kickstart to fast ram broke rebootable RAD disks
<aprilhare> Jaymac: i hope not.
<Dr_Willis> Jaymac:  they are not auto mounting automacially?
<aprilhare> yay for CanDO!
<aprilhare> is there an equivalent of CanDO! for linux?..
<Dr_Willis> aprilhare:  yep. Still havent found a good replacement for it..
<aprilhare> Dr_Willis: time to get coding :)
<Dr_Willis> aprilhare:  Not that ive seen.  but i dont really need it any more
<Dr_Willis> I rarely need to program much these days. but if i had the tools i might
<Dr_Willis> Then theres the Amiga Emulators out I could really use if i wanted..
<Jaymac> Dr_Willis, it mounts automatically - i see it on my desktop
<Jaymac> but it takes nautilis several minutes to open it
<Jaymac> and even trying command line transfer or listing on it takes ages
<Dr_Willis> but i realized the power of Regular expressions -  a 200+ lines of CanDoo Scripting.. i replaced with 3 lines of perl and a regular expression or 2.... :P
<Dr_Willis> Jaymac:   so they are 'slow' Hmm
<|eagles0513875|> hehe i need to pick up scripting when i have some time
<|eagles0513875|> just swamped wtih school atm
<aprilhare> Dr_Willis: i give u a programming challenge and you turn to emulators? what sort of linux hacker are you? :D
<Dr_Willis> aprilhare:  one that gets the job done.
 * Dr_Willis is an Engineer.
<aprilhare> aaahhhh.
<C-S-B> mmm... the ubuntu kernel seems to be a lot more stable than my one. Does that say more about me or ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> well im trainded as an enginere.. and am 'skilled trades' who actually DOES real work fixing things.
<aprilhare> Dr_Willis: i've worked as engineer too
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: i'd say whomever compiled the ubuntu one :)
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: yeah, ive found things I'd learnt to live with, are working again since loading the generic kernel
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: a clear choice then, my man
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: agreed
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: i dont mind waiting for 2.6.30 + until karmic is out but I'm verging on installing the beta
<ActionParsnip> could put it on a usb stick to test ;)
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: how good/clean an install would you get doing an upgrade from beta
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: its seamless from beta to rc
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: 9.10 is firmly placed on my stick
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: what about the usb storage? ar ar
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: so if i install beta now, i'd have just as good an install when its updated post 29 /10 than if i installed that day?
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: usb is a good way to test systems as your internal drive is untouched, if it runs ok then install to the internal
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: it runs ok, ive tested off usb
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: sure, you will simply install some updates (slowly) on release day and get the rc
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: mmm...that sounds good. i don't mind beta for 2 weeks or so
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: mines been great since alpha2
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: and there wont be any left overs from beta?
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: define leftovers
<C-S-B> evidence/uncleanliness from where I'd updated from beta
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: if the same version of a package is in the beta as the rc then it wil not be updated. otherwise you will have the same system as a dude installing from CD for a clean instal
<Dr_Willis> i always just do a clean reinstall/reformat about 2 weeks after release.  That way all beta cruft is gone and the stuff i tested is gone also. :)
<Dr_Willis> I tend to install too much stuff to 'test' in beta. :)
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: i hate you ActionParsnip now I see no reason to wait for my reinstall. :(
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: if its working then why not. its your call dude
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: me too, bleeding edge xorg for one, ff3.7 alpha 64it flash
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: suprised it boots :)
<C-S-B> so nothing changes in beta now, just updates and bugfixing
<Dr_Willis> Been testing out HuluDesktop..it works... but has issues.
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: afaik, yes. Dr_Willismay know etter
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: i wont be left with old versions of stuffs.
<aprilhare> grrr somethings wrong with network printing....
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: as long as the version you have is not a part of the beta already you will get all new stuff. You can't update something thats already up to date
<C-S-B> C-S-B:
<C-S-B> oops
<C-S-B> hi C-S-B
<C-S-B> :/
<ActionParsnip> 3 hours later and sql is shrunkifed :(
<Janis_> Hi all!
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Janis_
<ubottu> Janis_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: the reason I ask is with beta, newer things like grub2 and the new boot up images werent implemented, would they have been implemented with updates?
<C-S-B> *beta=alpha
<Janis_> I am having some problems with pulseaudio on karmic. Before any sound plays I her some kind of click from speakers and laptop's mute led turns on for a moment
<Janis_> *hear
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: not sure if upgrade jumps grub version. I did a clean install of the alpha
<Janis_> and when I switch to tty1, 2, 3 etc. I see no terminal. Instead I get some random noise on screen.
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: thats the thing, i do want an install identical to rc when the updates come out, if you think installing now will result in that, im happy
<Janis_> Everything else seems +- OK.
<topyli> hmm can i still pretend on karmic that i have old-style init scripts?
<Dr_Willis> topyli:  yes. for some serrvices
<Dr_Willis> its best to learn to use the 'service' command for many cases however
<topyli> yeah i might as well upgrade my brain, the world of init has moved ahead of me
<topyli> looking for documentation now :)
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: yes you will have the beta til the rc, then when its released the updates will push you to rc
<topyli> Dr_Willis, ummm, the service man page still talks about sysv init
<aprilhare> ok. this issue is cups related. tried browsing http://aprilhare-x64-desktop.local:631/ and got "400 Bad Request"
<aprilhare> on the linux machine this works ok
<aprilhare> that is, if i specify localhost:631
<aprilhare> not the zeroconf name.. hang on. this is zeroconf
<aprilhare> grrrrr
<acuster> hey all, karmic seems to add a checkmark to all my folders, which seems to be an annotation for ubuntu cloud storage service. Is there a way to get rid of them, they are a bit intrusive?
<acuster> Jordan_U, thanks for the help last night, I did manage to disable desktop effects which helped me get further along.
<wildweathel> acuster: latest update should fix it
<sasalli> hello. i can't found menu.lst and can't changed under /boot/grub/ . so how can i edit boot list? thanks!
<sasalli> on Ubuntu 9.10
<aprilhare> yeah; thought so. something wrong with zeroconf in cups in karmic methinks
<hakaishi> Hi folks, is there a way for a user to shutdown per terminal? (gnome-power-cmd is no longer there, as well as gdm-control)
<L_X_> hi, there!
<hakaishi> Hi^^
<L_X_> can anyone help me about not being able to install linux-backports-modules-karmic?
<wildweathel> Delopment = no backports, if I understand correctly.
<wildweathel> You're already running the most dangerous version.
<L_X_> it always returns the error "E: Broken packages"
<L_X_> lol
<hakaishi> really? I didn't encounter any problems with it... maybe you should wait a day if it's because of deps?
<L_X_> it is about the ath9k bug with lots of reconnecting and phasing out of connection...
<wildweathel> Oops, no that's a real package, my bad...
<L_X_> the bug description on launchpad hints to install that package...
<L_X_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/378156 (last entry)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378156 in linux "UNR Ath9K unstable connection" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<aprilhare> if i'm running most dangerous ver why does 2.6.31 kernel not support my webcam then when 2.6.30 daily build did under jaunty?
<wildweathel> Because I'm wrong.
<L_X_> I like to be proved wrong if what I say is sad ;-)
<L_X_> anyway, how to handle unmet dependencies?
<wildweathel> I haven't used lbm before, but, looking at Synaptic,
<aprilhare> wildweathel: well someone needs to be wrong occasionally :)
<aprilhare> heh
<L_X_> being wrong is the first step of learning
<wildweathel> "Depends: linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-14-generic  but it is not installable"
<hakaishi> if its about kernels and headers, I made the experience, that a few hours or a day later the dependencies were there
<L_X_> ok, will try later then
<wildweathel> I think the repositories are out of date.  Again, try a few hours later.
<hakaishi> as I just said^^
<hakaishi> Is there a way for a user to shutdown per terminal without using the command shutdown?
<wildweathel> "sudo halt" ?
<wildweathel> But,
<hakaishi> and without using sudo?
<wildweathel> Maybe, but I haven't found it.
<Termana> The user could press the power button
<hakaishi> as I said, I wont to shutdown per terminal
<hakaishi> *want
<wildweathel> And you can't use sudo?
<wildweathel> Well,
<wildweathel> I think there's probably some way using devicekit, but
<Termana> you mean you want to shut down via terminal or do you literally mean "per terminal" as in thin client terminals?
<hakaishi> Termana: I would enter sudo shutdown -P now, but I need a command that is useable for a user (without using sudo)
<Termana> Without being too nosey - why do you want a normal user to issue a shutdown command via terminal?
<hakaishi> It seems that gnome-power-cmd has been removed, so I wonder if there is a new way to use it...
<hakaishi> Termana: I wrote a Program that needs it
<wildweathel> Devkit can do it,
<wildweathel> but I don't know exactly how.
<hakaishi> wildweathel: Is that a package I need to install?
<wildweathel> No, it's already part of the system.
<wildweathel> It's what handles the power menu options
<wildweathel> (and other things)
<hakaishi> man devkit-power doesn't reveal much -.-
<wildweathel> no, the docs don't seem to be too good.
<wildweathel> From what I gather, it's a D-Bus service.
<hakaishi> yes, I just read that too
<wildweathel> https://log.logfish.net/node/63
<wildweathel> http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/DeviceKit-power/ << Looks like it can only suspend/hibernate, though.
<hakaishi> okay, I'll try to search the internet once more -.-
<wildweathel> It looks like ConsoleKit can do those.  At least until gnome/ubuntu replace it... http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/devkit-devel/2009-September/000443.html
<wildweathel> http://www.freedesktop.org/software/ConsoleKit/doc/ConsoleKit.html#dbus-reference
<jimlovell777> What's with the checkmarks on all of my folder icons? Does it signify anything or is it just the new look?
<wildweathel> jimlovell777: That's a bug in ubuntuone-client that's been fixed.
<jimlovell777> wildweathel: Ok just checking, thanks.
<wildweathel> hakaishi: I'd like to make sure you get this link: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/devkit-devel/2009-September/000443.html
<Dr_Willis> hakaishi:  you could 'suid' the shutdown command.. then any user could run it and shut down the system. (with out sudo)_ but that could be considered a security hole
<wildweathel> hakaishi: oops, no, http://www.freedesktop.org/software/ConsoleKit/doc/ConsoleKit.html#dbus-reference
<hakaishi> hmm... but how to use ConsoleKit???
<Dr_Willis> use it to do what. :)
<hakaishi> to shutdown the pc as a user (without sudo or such)
<hakaishi> I guess, I'll just make shutdown useable for all users -.-
<hakaishi> wildweathel: thank you for your help :-)
<wildweathel> No need to thank; it was fun.
<Dr_Willis> hakaishi:  set the suid bit on the shutdown command... then any user can run 'shutdown' :)
<Dr_Willis> hakaishi:  but thats a old-skool way.
<Dr_Willis> and considered a security risk to have lots of suid bit set apps about
<hakaishi> Dr_Willis: I thought to customize sudoers
<Dr_Willis> You can customiuze sudoers to allow it without a password. but the user would still have to do 'sudo shutdown'
<Dr_Willis> now you COULD make an alias  'ShutDownNow'='sudo shutdown'  I guess :)
<hakaishi> argh... thats right
<Dr_Willis>   theres also the halt, and poweroff, and reset commands. :)
<hakaishi> Dr_Willis: I know
<Dr_Willis> make a user called 'shutdown' that has the default shell of 'sudo shutdown' :) then you can login as 'shutdown' and the system would start shutting down.
<ltspadmin>  i dont have a pxe boot rom nic card so i want to boot the thin client machine from the hdd (only boot the machine from hdd )
<Dr_Willis> Did that befor also.. years ago. :)
<hakaishi> Dr_Willis: I wrote a Qt-Programm to shutdown on a certain time or after a certain number of minutes. It was fun^^ (but it still uses system("sudo shutdown -P now"); )
<jbeitler>  three kernels in almost as many days.. this is getting exciting
<Termana> You know your a geek when..... you wet your pants over kernel builds
<ltspadmin> if i install lan driver on the server then it is automaticaly detecte the thin client end..
<ActionParsnip> ltspadmin: installing the lan driver will make the device work like an NIC, get an ip via dhcp (well attempt)
<nstar7> is 9.10 slightly faster in destkop than 9.04?
<wildweathel> nstar7: maybe.  It depends. ;)
<hakaishi> I'm off. Bye bye
<ltspadmin> how can i find out the network driver is installed or notV ?
<breezer890722> Help! wifi available in karmic beta. cannot light and connect to the net.
<wildweathel> ltspadmin: I assume it doesn't connect to the net?  Try lsmod
<wildweathel> ltspadmin: lsmod | less
<wildweathel> ltspadmin: or
<ltspadmin> ok
<breezer890722> or what?
<wildweathel> ltspadmin: ifconfig
<ltspadmin> atually what happen...one of the my thin client machine can not boot through i-ball nic
<ltspadmin> model no. is iB-LPA432E
<nstar7> did the developers eliminate the lame and ugly GTK authorization dialog for asking password when you install packages from PackageKit?
<wildweathel> ltspadmin: Hmm.  This problem's probably out of my league, now that I think about it.  Sorry.
<wekt> how do you get a list of UUIDs?
<ltspadmin> HUM..ITS OK..SIR
<wekt> for filesystems?
<ltspadmin> ANY ALTERNET OPETION IS THERE FOR BOOT THE SYSTEM WITHOU PXE BOOT ROM NIC
<wekt> i don't understand, ltspadmin.
<ltspadmin> i want a boot the thin client without pxe boot rom in ltsp ubuntu 9.10 64bit
<wildweathel> So, you want to boot with HDD, right?
<jbicha> try #ltsp
<Dr_Willis> ltspadmin:   ive seen iso images, and floppy images and  flash images to boot  over the net.
<ltspadmin> how...???
<ltspadmin> can u plz..send the step..
<wildweathel> ltspadmin:  Have you used LTSP before/
<Dr_Willis> which step?
 * Dr_Willis has never really worked with PXE stuff.. just looked at a few guides.
<ltspadmin> yes
<ltspadmin> but not in depth..
<ltspadmin> before i used ubuntu 8.04
<ltspadmin> at that time ..i have enough lan card with pxe boot rom..
<wildweathel> ltspadmin: I'd recommend getting it working with Jaunty (9.04) before trying Karmic.  As jbicha said, #ltsp will probably be more helpful.
<jbeitler> ok who is trying to PXE boot and with what/to what?
<acuster> wildweathel, thanks, will try
<ltspadmin> can u help me in karmic..
<wildweathel> ltspadmin: Karmic isn't supported yet.  It's available for testing, but if you're still learning LTSP, you should do that on a stable release.  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPBootingClientsWithoutPxe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP and the #ltsp channel (but, they won't want to help with Karmic, either).
<ltspadmin> ok..
<ltspadmin> atualy i have 32 gb ram..
<ltspadmin> of dell server
<ltspadmin> no i install jaunty..
<ltspadmin> ltsp server (9.10)
<wildweathel> ltspadmin: Good luck. :)
<ltspadmin> 9.10 is  karmic...????
<aprilhare> ltspadmin: very perceptic
<aprilhare> ltspadmin: very perceptive even
<nocturn_> Anyone know what this buzzing sound in recent karmic builds is, it seems to be there when the system bell goes off...
<nocturn_> I find no options in pulseaudio to disable system bell or set it to visual like I used too
<Dr_Willis> Theres an annoyance in pulse where the sound turns off/on and makes a little 'noise' as your sound card reinitlizes or somthing...
<Dr_Willis> you notice it with the bell. because itdoes it right be for the bell is supposed to beep I think
<wildweathel> nocturn_: There's a crackle on some machines that's related to power management.  And I've heard about, but not experienced an issue where the pc speaker is used as the system bell.
<Dr_Willis> and it only seems to do it - after the system is quiet for a long time (a few min)
<hakaishi> Hi, I have a question about grub2. How do I hide the menu window for a few seconds?
<nocturn_> not here
<nocturn_> it does it every time
<nocturn_> There's no beep and pcspkr is not even loaded
<wildweathel> nocturn_: Well, how do you make it buzz?
<nocturn_> wildweathel, anything that sounds the system bell, like hitting backspace in xchat with no characters left to delete of tabbing in a terminal when there are no completions
<wildweathel> Does it come from the audio speakers?
<nocturn_> wildweathel, I can't tell
<nocturn_> I guess so
<wildweathel> PC or laptop?
<nocturn_> Laptop, a Dell precision M4400
<wildweathel> Can you plug in some headphones?
<nocturn_> it outputs sound with sound muted though
<wildweathel> It sounds like it's the "pc" speaker then (it's soldered onto the motherboard).
<nocturn_> Probably
<nocturn_> before karmic, I could just blacklist pcspkr to disable that
<hakaishi> I know, I have to customize the /etc/default/grub... Currently I have the options: GRUB_HIDDENTIMEOUT=3  and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false and GRUB_TIMEOUT=0. What am I doing wrong?
<wildweathel> nocturn_: for whatever reason, that doesn't seem to be fixing it anymore.  It doesn't affect me, so I don't really know.
<joaopinto> nocturn_, try: xset b off
<joaopinto> I have the beep disable problem since jaunty
<Dr_Willis> hakaishi:  dont forget to rereun update grub after alterting the configs
<joaopinto> added the set bell off to my bash_rc
<Dr_Willis> blacklist the pcspkr module also?
<Dr_Willis> !beep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, that doesn't work for our case
<Dr_Willis> take a wirecutter to the speaker wires. :)
<Dr_Willis> old-skool
<wildweathel> nocturn_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289536&highlight=pc+speaker+system+beep
<hakaishi> Dr_Willis: I did that, but the grub just opens the menu... maybe I should try once more (I did this yesterday).
<Dr_Willis> Why do you want it to hide for 3 seconds then show up?
<hakaishi> Dr_Willis: no it didn't
<hakaishi> ups
<hakaishi> Dr_Willis:  no, I'd like it to hide for 3 seconds and then boot the default
<dooglus> can someone help please?  when I plug in a USB mass storage, device, it used to use what I wanted to do with it.  then I checked 'don't ask again', and now it doesn't work.  how can I undo that 'don't ask again' setting?
<Dr_Willis> you set the hidden timeout to ne 3 then i thought
<nocturn_> thanks wildweathel, I muted the speaker in ALSA
<Dr_Willis> grub timeout is for when its not hidden
<Dr_Willis> I think.....
<wildweathel> dooglus: Open a folder, then Edit -> Preferences -> Media
<dooglus> wildweathel: thanks so much
<hakaishi> Dr_Willis: I also tried to place a # before grub_timeaout
<Dr_Willis> if #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Dr_Willis> then it shows the menu..
<dooglus> wildweathel: I've wanted to know that for over a year :)
<Dr_Willis> if thats set to some # (and uncommented) it  hides/waits  then goes to the default.. I thought
<Dr_Willis> if its not hidden. then it uses the GRUB_TIMEOUT instead (i think)
<hakaishi> Dr_Willis: Okay, I'll just try again... I'll be back
<nstar7> is it normal that the system becomes rather unsusable when running a karmic-upgrade and it installs the packages?
<nstar7> it responds very slowly
<void^_> slow in what way, starting applications etc. may be slow due to heavy disk io
<nstar7> yep.. starting applications
<nstar7> im using IDE hdds ..
<nstar7> and 1gb of ram and a athlong64 3800+ single core
<dooglus> oh, something else I wanted to know: I installed 2 different versions of ubuntu on 2 different root partitions, but no separate /boot partition, so I don't see all kernels versions of both of them.  can I now make a shared /boot partition?
<nstar7> running amarok, karmic-upgrade, quassel irc and konqueror
<nstar7> and kopete
<Dr_Willis> egads... its a wonder the system dosent explode-anate!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<jan____> http://twitter.com/padraicb/status/4860593258
<Dr_Willis> upgrades do use a lot of resources
<void^_> you'll probably have little cache memory, so a larger update will remove any apps and libs from the cache and require reloading when at the same time the disk is very busy. difficult scenario
<yoritomo> nstar7 i experience many slow attitudes as well on karmic, firstly grub, then web browsers , updates ...
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  id keep the /boots/ seperate  - grub2 is supposed to be able to see the other OS's  and add them to the grub2 menus
<yoritomo> looks like a kernell problem finally
<joaopinto> what is the benefit of having a dedicated /boot theses days ?
<joaopinto> except for lvm
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:   I keep a copy of a few Mini Linux disrtos on mine. for reasier rescue/restore :)
<Dr_Willis> but i dont mess with /boot/ on its own parittion much any more
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: I installed 64 bit ubuntu on sda1 first, then 32 bit on sda3.  a few days ago I upgraded the 64 bit one, it installed a new kernel, but when I rebooted, the new 64 bit kernel wasn't on the grub menu.  it seems that I need to run grub-update or some such on the 32 bit partition before the menu is updated
<yoritomo> nstar7 how is the time for pages to load on firefox under karmic ?
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:   You really need to either chainload the grubs.. or pick one OS to handle grub and boot os's
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:   I dont see much need to use 64bit and 32bit. Im all 64bit now on all my box's
<nstar7> btw i didnt mention im on wubi :D
<nstar7> with my install
 * Dr_Willis scoffs on wubi
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: I would use 64 bit if the wireless driver would work and I could get the buttons on flash apps to work
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: maybe a broken youtube isn't a deal killer, but not being able to get online is
 * Dr_Willis runs wires
<Dr_Willis> :)
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: it's a shame, because in 32 bit I can only see 2.9GB of RAM, wasting the other 1GB or so
<yoritomo> wubi?? what is it ? a kind of virtual machine?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i dont recall havbing any flash issues here on my 64bit setup.
<dooglus> yoritomo: it's a way of running ubuntu from a windows partition without booting windowx
<joaopinto> dooglus, with a PAE kernel you should see the entire RAM, event with 32 bits
<dooglus> windows*
<dooglus> joaopinto: PAE?
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  if you mwan run a 'wubi' install in virtualbox.. that might not be doable
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: nstar7 is using wubi, not me.  I tried it once though, and it was better than I expected
<joaopinto> dooglus, it's a feature that enables to use a larger addressing space, even using 32 bits
<Dr_Willis> ok., i missread the question. :)
 * Dr_Willis reccomdnes using Virutalbox instead of Wubi
<joaopinto> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension :P
<dooglus> nstar7: I think disk access was pretty slow in my wubi install too
<yoritomo> yes slowness is looking like the main caractéristique on karmic untill now :(
<moonflux> is ubuntu-bug known to be broken on kubuntu?
 * Dr_Willis finds karmaic quite a bit faster
<joaopinto> yoritomo, please be more precise, you mean for you, not in general :)
<dooglus> joaopinto: thanks.  is there a package for that?
<nstar7> yea disk acces may be sucky, especially if the ntfs partition needs defragmentation
<joaopinto> dooglus, the -server kernel package was compiled with AE, i think it was renamed on karmic
<wildweathel> moonflux: I think I heard something about that.
 * wildweathel checks Launchpad, cuz he's bored.
<moonflux> can't find anything there
<moonflux> ah, got it
<yoritomo> joaopinto, untill now nobody could find a solution to my slowness problem, then looks like difficult, if i may give some logs tell me, the most annoying are web browsers
<moonflux> hm, nope, bug 450851 is the wrong one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450851 in apport "ubuntu-bug fails with most recent karmic kubuntu updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450851
<dooglus> !info linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic-pae
<ubottu> linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic-pae (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 2.6.31 on x86. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.31-14.46 (karmic), package size 28244 kB, installed size 88204 kB (Only available for all i386 amd64 lpia ia64 powerpc sparc armel)
<joaopinto> dooglus, good hit :P
<dooglus> I got lucky
<joaopinto> I am on amd64 so I couldn't find it on apt search :P
<dooglus> joaopinto: it is only available for all architectures... ;)
<dooglus> will it work with ndiswrapper?
<wildweathel> maybe :p
<joaopinto> dooglus, no idea, but the PAE should not interfere with that
<dooglus> do I need any other packages?  it has no unmet dependencies for me, but do I need new modules, etc?
<joaopinto> no idea
<joaopinto> I guess not
<joaopinto> since it's the same version, just with a different option enabled
<dooglus> currently, free tells me: "Mem:       3057856" when I really have 4GB.  I shall reboot into the PAE kernel and see if it's better...
<dooglus> thanks for your help, all
<wildweathel> Good luck.
<joaopinto> dooglus, please note that it could be a chipset limitation, I have 4GBs, 64 bits, but free reports 3.2
<yoritomo> i will create a bug ticket for the web browser slowness
<yoritomo> see you later
<yoritomo> that is not related to firefox or anything, because i tryed some browsers still same
<joaopinto> yoritomo, how have you determined it's browser related and not internet in general, have you tried other operations like downloading something with wget ?
<yoritomo> on a AMD64 XP3200 that is not normal at all
<yoritomo> yes, chat working find and email loading fast too
<dooglus> joaopinto: now: "Mem:       4079272".  thanks again.
<joaopinto> dooglus, great :)
<wildweathel> yoritomo: those are both things that don't use very much bandwidth.
<yoritomo> which tests can i make to move a bit ?
<dooglus> joaopinto: I knew I could see all 4GB in the 64 bit ubuntu
<wildweathel> Maybe you could try browsing a local set of html files?  To be sure it's not a connection issue.
<dbugger> Hey guys, can someone tlel me how to install grnotify in karmic?
<joaopinto> yoritomo, please download a iso with wget, and check if the download rate meets something expected for your internet speed
<yoritomo> downloading iso image at 450kb/sec
<dooglus> yoritomo: I didn't see your issue re. browser slowness,
<yoritomo> yes very correct
<dooglus> but may have seen the same.  if you make the browser window tiny, does it improve?
<joaopinto> yoritomo, when you mention "slow", slow in which operations ? scrolling or other graphical intesntive operations ?
<wildweathel> dbugger: Currently grnotify doesn't work because python-xml isn't part of Karmic.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grnotify/+bug/413816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413816 in grnotify "[karmic] grnotify fails to install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dbugger> no workaround? :(
<moonflux> wildweathel: in case anybody asks again: I reported bug 451247 about the kubuntu ubuntu-bug stuff :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451247 in apport "[karmic] Kubuntu ubuntu-bug: "Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress? Error: No module named kdecore"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451247
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lodder> What is the kernel-image version of ubuntu server karmic?
<wildweathel> moonflux:  Thanks.  Actually, that was a different problem than what I heard about last night.  Apparently, it's not a good time for kubuntu...
<moonflux> wildweathel: yeah, the Help->Report Bug menu item is also still not working (since Jaunty) *sigh*
<moonflux> but karmic definitely feels snappier
<yoritomo> joaopinto, slow on loading pages 12 sec for google
<wildweathel> yoritomo, try "w3m google.com" in a terminal.  Faster?
<Like> hi i need too install virtualbox too see tv that's for my tv card usb does recognized by linux kernel
<Solar_Flare> Ah.
<Solar_Flare> hi
<Like> alpha6
<Solar_Flare> Anyone using Karmic Koala right now`
<wildweathel> Like: Hi, are you new to Ubuntu?
<Like> no mi amigo
<wildweathel> And, you've had it working before in Jaunty?
<dbugger> hola Like :D
<Like> im under ubuntu maeby 6.10?
<Like> hi dbugger
<Like> any one help me too install virtualbox ?
<wildweathel> Ah, cool, you're older than I am in linux years... So, what you're trying to do is run windows in virtualbox, right?
<Solar_Flare> @Like which one?
<Like> the best
<Like> i dont know how is work...
<Solar_Flare> @Open Source Edition or the Sun Personal Edition
<Like> i nedd usb
<Like> for see tv shows
<Solar_Flare> Like: Use the Personal Edition
<Like> how i can install this
<Solar_Flare> Like: Which linux are you using?
<Like> 9.10 alpha 6
<Solar_Flare> Like: I don't think theres a VBox edition for KK now.
<yoritomo> wildweathel 20 sec
<Like> another form too emulate xp or vista ?
<Solar_Flare> ok
<Like> with usb suport :P
<Solar_Flare> Like, add download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian karmic
<Solar_Flare> to your repository
<wildweathel> yoritomo: in w3m?  Sounds like a connection issue then.
<Like> tired me a link mf
<Like> ppa pls
<Solar_Flare> open the repository manager and add it by hand.
<yoritomo> wildweathel  20sec w3m , 12sec firefox , 10 sec arora,  and downloading iso ubuntu at 450kb/sec
<jbicha> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Solar_Flare> jbicha: thx
<wildweathel> yoritomo: that's really weird.  w3m should be fastest.  Did you test them all on the same page in that order (w3m first)?
<Like> Solar_Flare,  in a repositories ?
<rockrat> hello
<wildweathel> Like: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Repositories/Ubuntu?action=show&redirect=AddingRepositoriesHowto
<rockrat> installation of screenlets and compizconfi-settings-manager was closed unintentionaly, and now i can't remove or re-install both
<Like> i know is deb download.virtualbox.org/ etc .. rigth ?
<rockrat> tried to reinstall but it ain't working
<Pici> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<yoritomo> wildweathel yes on google main page
<Like> Solar_Flare,
<Solar_Flare> Like: what?
<yoritomo> wildweathel under jaunty it was very fast
<Like> is deb download.virtualbox.org .bla bla bla in apt
<wildweathel> yoritomo: I'm going to try to find a downloadable web book for you, so you can try browsing HTML offline.
<rockrat> please check this link for errors >> http://paste-bin.com/view/720b702d
<yoritomo> wildweathel ok, what does it contains ? checking procedure for networking ?
<MCROnline> I wonder if anybody else is having an issue with pan crashing out after you click post when composing or replying to a message?
<Kristinn> I just installed Kubuntu off of Ubuntu 9.10, and I rebooted, now it asks me for a password to log in, and my ubuntu account doesn't work for it :S
<MCROnline> Kristinn: did you just add KDE or did you wipe/install Kubuntu?
<wildweathel> yoritomo, no just a copy of ESR's jargon file (actually several html files) wget http://www.catb.org/~esr/jargon/jargon-4.4.7.tar.gz and extract it.
<Kristinn> Added KDE, through "Kubuntu-desktop" in the Synaptic package manager
<Solar_Flare> Sry, changed my Client.
<MCROnline> kristinn: and when it comes to logging in can you see KDE and Gnome in the login section?
<Kristinn> I can pick from things like "KDE, and GNOME"
<yoritomo> how may i use it ?
<Kristinn> But everything requires log ins :(
<MCROnline> kristinn: and when you pick Gnome and click your username it doesn't accept your password?
<wildweathel> yoritomo, it doesn't matter what's inside (its a dictionary, actually).  I just want to see if firefox is slow browsing a website that's saved to your computer
<yoritomo> wildweathel it is like that since i installed karmic
<Kristinn> IT doesnt
<Kristinn> It doesn't do anything, except clear out the text boxes
<thiebaude> Kristinn, did you create a username and password when you installed ubuntu?
<yoritomo> wildweathel ha ok i understand now
<Kristinn> I did
<thiebaude> ok
<MCROnline> Kristinn: But you can log into KDE?
<xenfan> will karmic boot as a domU on hardy?  getting "mountall:/proc: unable to mount: Device or resource busy"
<Kristinn> I can't log in to anything :(
<MCROnline> Kristinn: Stupid question, but you checked to see if caps lock is on?
<Kristinn> Not a stupid question at all, but unfortunately, I have.
<MCROnline> Kristinn: Is there an option to log into xterm at all?
<Kristinn> There is
<yoritomo> Kristinn check if it is not a keymap problem
<yoritomo> azerty qwerty ...
<Kristinn> Nothing wrong with those :(
<MCROnline> Kristinn: can you try logging in with xterm.. maybe not
<Kristinn> And I have an option of logging into xterm, but it's the same as with all the others.
<MCROnline> Kristinn: ok
<rockrat> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed pre-removal script: Exec format error
<wildweathel> kristinn: can you log into a text terminal (ctl+alt+f1)?
<yoritomo> or simply you mistaked when seize password on installation, by cap lock or by a ctrl instead of shift ...
<Solar_Flare> Kristinn: Activate the CapsLocj and try it again. Maybe you had it on, while creating your account.
<Kristinn> I can access a text terminal, yes, but that asks me for a log in
<Solar_Flare> And if you're using a laptop and have no numpad, try the Fn Key.
<MCROnline> Kirstinn: what does it say when you enter your username and password?
<MCROnline> at the xterm session?
<Kristinn> Well, it says "KFJ Login:" What do I type there?
<yoritomo> wildweathel, did you find that ebook?
<Kristinn> And it doesn't say anything at all.
<yoritomo> KFj is your username, type the nickname
<MCROnline> Kirstin: On Login: you type your username, then it will say Password: and you type that
<yoritomo> the one you used on intallation
<Kristinn> Well, my username is KFJ
<Kristinn> That doesn't do anything except get me a "Login incorrect"
<Kristinn> wait
<Kristinn> I got it, turns out I was using caps on the log in :)
<Kristinn> In the text terminal
<Like> five percent & installing xD
<yoritomo> Kristinn working now?
<xenfan> anyone tried karmic domU on a hardy dom0 in xen?
<Solar_Flare> cu  guys
<Kristinn> Well, I get a "kfj@KFJ:$"
<Kristinn> Which is the command prompt, I think
<Like> <3
<wildweathel> yoritomo: Yes.  Did you not get the link? http://www.catb.org/~esr/jargon/jargon-4.4.7.tar.gz
<yoritomo> wildweathel in the help of ubuntu, the first option about internet connection drives to an error message as unavailable
<jbeitler> so vmware is still no go.. or has anyone had success?
<Kristinn> Ah, I managed to set a new password
<Kristinn> How do I exit the text terminal?
<jbeitler> Kristinn: type exit
<jbeitler> or Ctrl+d Kristinn
<Kristinn> Ah, let's see if this works :)
<Kristinn> It works! :D
<Kristinn> Many thanks for your help :)
<jbeitler> Kristinn: what did you install? I came in at the end
<Kristinn> Kubuntu-desktop
<jbeitler> ahh
<yoritomo> wildweathel pages opening instantly
<lodder> What is the kernel-image version of ubuntu server karmic?
<wildweathel> yoritomo: then it's not a problem with the browser but with networking somewhere.
<joaopinto> lodder, check packages.ubuntu.com
<jbeitler> lodder: i believe its 2.6.31.14
<yoritomo> wildweathel yes now it is sure
<yoritomo> wildweathel is it any diagnostic utility ?
<wildweathel> yoritomo, what's your setup (ISP, routers, wifi/vs ethernet)?
<wildweathel> I'm not a networking expert, but I'll do what I can.
<yoritomo> i am connected by cable to a rooter belkin, it is a lan by tv cable
<Kristinn> Now, If I decide to not like Kubuntu, how do I rid myself of it, and go back to normal ubuntu?
<FFEMTcJ> Any idea why my update manager says the info was last updated 7 days ago even though I just updated and upgraded everything?
<lodder> jbeitler: I just checked and for me it's still 2.6.28-15 and i use the kernel-image-server, it doens't update but i'm using i386
<yoritomo> thanks a lot for your help you are the first one to don't ignore my request :)
<wildweathel> yoritomo, do you have other stuff running?  Other computers, games?
<xenfan> lodder = phillippe delodder?
<wildweathel> Bittorrent?
<yoritomo> no, now my system is particularily unloaded, except empathy
<yoritomo> but even without it still same
<Kristinn> Well, Kubuntu doesn't run too good on my laptop, how do I uninstall it, so I can go back to normal ubuntu 9.10?
<wildweathel> wildweathel: 'kay, try ping google.com -c 10
<Like> hey boys karmic koala have gnome live ?
<thiebaude> Like, Oct 29
<Like> yeahhh !!!!!!
<thiebaude> yep
<Like> HIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Kristinn> I'm getting swamped by kernel errors :(
<Like> hey here a Q
<JanC> Kristinn: install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<yoritomo> wildweathel http://pastebin.com/d22f3885a
<wildweathel> yoritomo: I was hoping to find the problem there, but that's better than mine.
<xenfan> karmic rocks on my desktop but is going to ruin my life if I can't boot it in a domU over hardy
<yoritomo> really? of course not coming from the connection because under XP it is fast like  a Boeing :)
<wildweathel> yoritomo: Man, this is kinda frustrating....  Anyone else have ideas about slow firefox performance when accessing Internet pages?
<yoritomo> firefox, arora , konqueror, and other, all the same
<yoritomo> looks like a packet in networking is broken
<wildweathel> But, wget is still fast, right?
<yoritomo> not related to a dns problem?
<wildweathel> Could be, actually.
<yoritomo> yes
<wildweathel> dig google.com
<wildweathel> what's the "query time"
<wildweathel> (not real hopeful, since that would slow down WinXP, too)
<lodder> xenfan: yes why
<xenfan> You mentioned domU support for karmic on twitter  a while back
<yoritomo> wildweathel http://pastebin.com/d6d31664e
<xenfan> was wondering what ever happened to it
<lodder> xenfan: it's possible
<lodder> xenfan: I'm not that much on twitter any more don't have much time
<xenfan> ah, I'm trying to get a domU I upgraded to karmic to boot, but I'm getting errors in mountall
<xenfan> same place you tweeted :P
<wildweathel> yoritomo: your router is answering DNS requests.  So, you're faster than my connection again.  Try looking at firefox edit -> preferences -> advanced ->network -> settings
<wildweathel> and it probably says "no proxy"
<lodder> xenfan: i had no issues @ all running karmic as a domU, I was running it on a debian dom0
<xenfan> remember what kernel?
<lodder> xenfan: but I used pygrub to bootload it but I used grub1 instead of the new one
<xenfan> interesting
<xenfan> at scripts/init-bottom I get mountall:/proc: unable to mount: Device or resource busy
<lodder> maby that can help you
<yoritomo> wildweathel "use system's proxy settings is enabled , and every other things are greyes
<wildweathel> yoritomo:  well, that's a possible problem...  I'm trying to remember how to change system proxy settings.
<yoritomo> i tryed to use define proxy automatically but not changing anything
<wildweathel> system -> preferences -> network proxy
<yoritomo> can you check what you have please ?
<wildweathel> my firefox is set to use no proxy.  Also, there's no proxy set up in the GNOME applet I just mentioned.
<lodder> xenfan: about those things I don't know that much
<yoritomo> direct connection to internet
<lodder> xenfan: I even stopped using xen until version 3.5 and the kernel merge is complete
<yoritomo> wildweathel i am trying something, i will disable auto and define a manual ip and dns
<wildweathel> yoritomo, 64 bit or 32?
<yoritomo> 64 bits
<wildweathel> Don't do that yet.
<wildweathel> See this thread, maybe it'll help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1272161&highlight=slow+web+browsing
<lodder> xenfan: for the pygrub info: http://www.delodder.be/blog/howto/making-use-of-pygrub-in-lenny-dom0-and-hardy-domu/
<xenfan> thx, lodder
<lodder> xenfan: no problem
<peppo> is it possible to install epiphany-gecko somehow? -webkit is a nightmare
<Kristinn> Eh, I uninstalled every package related to kubuntu, but it's still there, somehow!
<ubox> that is strange, you don't like kubuntu?
<Kristinn> I do, I do! But my Laptop can't handle it :(
<ubox> really? what are the specs on your laptop?
<Kristinn> 320 mb of RAM, and such.
<Kristinn> It's 10 years old
<Kristinn> But normal Ubuntu works fine
<ubox> lol oh i see, i just bought a new used one actually, i was using a g4 mac laptop previously
<wildweathel> yoritomo, it looks like this might be an IPv6 issue.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/436815
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436815 in network-manager "Internet is very slow with a Livebox (ipv6 incompatibility)" [Undecided,New]
<Kristinn> So, how do I chuck out Kubuntu?
<thiebaude> Kristinn, when i uninstalled kubuntu, in synaptic i had to delete packagaes one by one
<Kristinn> I did do that
<Pici> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<thiebaude> thanks pici
<wildweathel> yoritomo, are you still here?
<rockrat> managed to remove compizconfig-settings-manager, but now when i re-install, it doesn't launch.
<Kristinn> Thanks a lot, everyone! :D
<eagles0513875> nice to see the ladies getting on board of the open source distros :)
<marko-_-> hello, i have a problem when installing ubuntu 9.10 and restarting it, it won't boot... once i got a message to press any button to continiue and nothing happened and the other 10 times my screen started blinking (like x couldn't start) but it was making it endless
<Kristinn> Where can I get more backgrounds and themes for Ubuntu?
<yoritomo> wildweathel sorry rebooted
<tech404> Kristinn: there are a lot of places.... this one is not bad for linux stuff http://www.box-look.org/
<marko-_-> hello, i have a problem when installing ubuntu 9.10 and restarting it, it won't boot... once i got a message to press any button to continiue and nothing happened and the other 10 times my screen started blinking (like x couldn't start) but it was making it endless
<tech404> marko-_-: did you read the topic for today?
<marko-_-> yes i did
<Pici> tech404: Thats for openbox.  Kristinn for gnome you can use http://www.gnome-look.org
<Kristinn> Ah, thanks again :D
<tech404> marko-_-: have you tried taking quiet out of your grub line to see where it is stopping?
<marko-_-> i can't type or anything when it want's to boot or something
<marko-_-> or what do you mean?
<zanshin> I'm testing karmic and having problems with my wifi. dmesg gives me and Invalid RF chipset detected error. Is this a firmware or a driver problem?
<mersault> Hello. Is anyone aware of anyone maintaining/building more up to date Xen packages? 3.4.1 or later?
<zanshin> It's the rt61pci driver
<tech404> marko-_-: so if you used the default settings when you installed it used grub2 as the boot loader.... you can hold shift at the beginning of boot to bring up a little menu. the top option will be your default. you can then press 'e' to edit that option. in the kernel line it should say 'splash' and 'quiet' as well as some other things. remove those two works by moving your cursor and using the backspace button, then hold <ctrl> and press 'x' to bo
<wildweathel> yoritomo: sorry, was watching anime.  Back. Can you check system -> preferences -> network connections?
<marko-_-> wow tech404 ok
<ubox> marko-_- there is a way to get into a terminal, i can't remember the comination of keys. something like ctrl+alt+f2 or f12 maybe
<yoritomo> wildweathel anyway i need to block my ip on 192.168.2.4 then i need to pass on manual, sear domain what should i put in the gui under dns ?
<wildweathel> I don't think you need to manually configure everything.
<wildweathel> You might, but first check the 'IPv6 Settings' tab.
<wildweathel> "Method" should be "ignore"
<yoritomo> other wise i will get problem again with the forwarded ports on the router if my wife connect again to it
<tzanger> good morning
<ubox> ct529, maybe try --download-only ?
<yoritomo> ipv6 disabled
<tzanger> is anyone else noticing kopete crashing every few hours?
<tzanger> just started last night
<ubox> tzanger, i had kopete crash closed on me once, i left my mouse pointer over the window edge for a few seconds and it died. i don't know why but that was the only time
<tzanger> ubox: hmm
<tzanger> it usually crashes when I'm not watching, makes it difficult to pin down :-)
<tzanger> and apport didn't come up this last crash
<wildweathel> !opendns
<ubottu> To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<wildweathel> The easiest way to set up DNS is probably to use that.
<edgy> Hi, ctrl+alt+f1 gives some colors instead of the virtual console!!1
<nemo> edgy: ah. yeah. that happened to me the other day :(
<ubox> edgy, try f5
<nemo> X just kind of blew up, and when I did ctrl-alt-f1 I got scrunched up colours that looked like they might be a tiny screwed up console
<ubox> mine, 1-4 is funny colors
<nemo> edgy: so I just ssh'd in and rebooted it
<nemo> I'm using fglrx fwiw
<edgy> nemo,ubox: f5 still same problem, any bug reported?
<ubox> not sure
<nemo> edgy: hm. I see my console is *still* screwed up :-/
<nemo> I just hadn't thought to check
<shadeslayer> how many updates do you guys get in a typical week?
<Ana-Maria> Hi all
<shadeslayer> Ana-Maria: hi
<Ana-Maria> After my update of ubuntu 9.10 beta my grub crashed now i cant reboot whats the best way to restore boot sektor?
<shadeslayer> Ana-Maria: just use a live cd and run grub-install
<shadeslayer> !grub > Ana-Maria
<ubottu> Ana-Maria, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> Ana-Maria: follow the instructions given for restoring grub after installing windows
<evanpro> Hi folks
<dphase> can the pop notifications be configured, ie, font size, position, etc?
<shadeslayer> evanpro: hey
<dphase> s/pop/popup
<shadeslayer> dphase: for gnome?
<dphase> yep
<shadeslayer> dphase: nope
<dphase> :/
<dphase> nothing in gconf even?
<evanpro> I have karmic installed. apt-get update & upgrade yesterday afternoon, rebooted last night and bootup started an fsck. Get a "clean" message, no other output, but doesn't continue (even after waiting 4-5 hours).
<wildweathel> yoritomo: is it working?
<peppo> is it possible to install epiphany-gecko somehow? -webkit is a nightmare
<shadeslayer> dphase: file a bug against them ( or a wishlist ),or propose something on brainstorm,or comment on the infinite no. of bugs against it launchpad :P
<Ana-Maria> thx
<evanpro> I've booted into a recovery USB key, fsck'd the hard disk again, and still get stuck right after the fsck check in regular boot.
<evanpro> I had VirtualBox on the computer, but I've apt-get removed it (chrooted to hard disk while booted into USB key)
<yoritomo> wildweathel i am trying some stuffs, i will reboot to know now
<wildweathel> good luck
<shadeslayer> evanpro: can you get a terminal?
<yoritomo> thanks
<evanpro> shadeslayer, do you mean when I boot from the hard drive, or from the key?
<evanpro> I'm booted from the key right now, so yes.
<shadeslayer> evanpro: from the HD
<evanpro> You mean, setting init=/bin/sh or something?
<shadeslayer> evanpro: can you chroot into the machine and see any apt error messages?
<shadeslayer> evanpro: no i meant like after the fsck do you get a tty?
<evanpro> no
<evanpro> It just stops responding
<evanpro> ^C doesn't do anything (I think that usually stops an fsck)
<shadeslayer> evanpro: ok,try and chroot into the machine and see for error logs
<evanpro> one sec
<evanpro> mounting /dev and /proc and /var/run/dbus and setting up /etc/mtab and all that jazz
<evanpro> chrooted, doing an apt-get update... successful
<evanpro> doing an apt-get upgrade... note that initscripts and initramfs-tools are both updated...
<evanpro> upstart too
<virtuelv> wow, my machine went berserk on logging in
<xteejx> hey guys, I'm using Karmic, but empathy doesn't seem to support IRC whereas pidgin did, why is that? or have i missed something?
<douglasawh-work> is having someone that wants to use ALSA uninstall pulse a safe thing to do in Karmic?
<shadeslayer> evanpro: i dont know a thing about upstart,so cant help you there,if there are no broken packages,i cant think of anything else
<douglasawh-work> xteejx: everybody has their favorite IRC client of course. I got sick of pidgin and IRC and use Quassel...it'll install some KDE libs if you're using GNOME, which I do, but I was cool with that
<evanpro> douglasawh-work, hey there
<evanpro> shadeslayer, upgrade went OK
<shadeslayer> xteejx: it supports irc
<douglasawh-work> evanpro: hi
<evanpro> I'm going to try to reboot and give it a try, thanks shadeslayer
<xteejx> shadeslayer: i haven't seen any options for it?
<wirechief> douglasawh-work: removing pulse can be tricky this was recommended by dtchen: touch $HOME/.pulse_a11y_nostart ; echo autospawn = no|tee -a ~/.pulse/client.conf ; killall pulseaudio
<shadeslayer> xteejx: theres a seprate plugin i believe
<douglasawh-work> wirechief: thanks. hmm, it's not for me. it's for a Windows-first user, so I doubt he'll be willing to do that. He was using karmic because his audio did work
<shadeslayer> xteejx: Multi-protocol: Google Talk (Jabber/XMPP), MSN, IRC, Salut, AIM, Facebook, Yahoo!, Gadu Gadu, Groupwise, ICQ and QQ. (Supported protocols depend on installed Telepathy Connection Manager components.) Supports all protocols supported by Pidgin.
<douglasawh-work> is going through the GUI and just seeing the default to ALSA a better idea?
<shadeslayer> xteejx: see the part where it says (Supported protocols depend on installed Telepathy Connection Manager components.)
<xteejx> shadeslayer: ah ok, so telepathy-irc or whatever will work without messing around?
<shadeslayer> xteejx: yes
<wirechief> douglasawh-work: i understand and thats why i mentioned it was tricky, also  if you don't use PA, you need to ensure that your user is in the audio group
<BluesKaj> Gents , had to reboot twice in oder to get the login page , first time I got a tty and I did a startx , then after doing some editing grub images etc i rebooted again , but this time i had no tty or any response except the blinking cursor , ctrl+alt+F1 didn't get a tty , so I had to do a hard reboot , then finally booting up was in normalmode again
<shadeslayer> xteejx: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#head-6e8718e2160a273ab4753d701c89235b3d21e041
<xteejx> cool thanks, although I would've thought that would be part of a default install, oh well :)
<douglasawh-work> wirechief: I'll let him know that. is that not the default though?
<shadeslayer> xteejx: you need telepathy-idle
<shadeslayer> !info telepathy-idle
<ubottu> telepathy-idle (source: telepathy-idle): IRC connection manager for Telepathy. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.5-1 (karmic), package size 55 kB, installed size 212 kB
<wirechief> douglasawh-work: im just a messenger ;) i dont use PA
<xteejx> shadeslayer: no probs, i'm not a dumb user, just a bit divvy sometimes ;) i can apt-get install it ;)
<shadeslayer> xteejx: of course not,just thought youd like the full info,not just half baked :P
<xteejx> hehe thanks ;p
<shadeslayer> and i think ive had too much coffee
<tzanger> hmm 428MB of updates in a week
<tzanger> I'ma little suspicious :-)
 * shadeslayer gives all the extra coffee to genii 
<BlackFate> tzanger, it's still beta
<shadeslayer> tzanger: dont be,im on opensuse and we have 500MB updates every 2nd day
<tzanger> BlackFate: for sure
 * genii bounces off the walls in a caffeine-induced funk
<tzanger> I do understand that, and I'm willing to accept this kind of stuff since I want to help make the project better
<tzanger> I also make daily backups of my data :-)
<BlackFate> tzanger, consider the fact that even if they change a small part of line.. you have to download all package to upgrade
<BlackFate> there is no system to install diffs
<BluesKaj> Wow, just did an autoclean : Freed 1,065MB of disk space
<wirechief> douglasawh-work: i just checked my install on karmic and i am not in the audio group so it isnt default
<genii> Thats a helluva lot of old deb files in the cache
<tzanger> BlackFate: yeah but e2fsprogs, openoffice, python... ? all that stuff has changed in the span of a week?
<BluesKaj> unreal genii , and I usually do one every day
<wirechief> douglasawh-work: i just checked my install on karmic and i am not in the audio group so it isnt default
<BlackFate> tzanger, the packages are not still under freeze.. so their versions may change during a week
<tzanger> fair enough, was just curious :-)
<BluesKaj> genii, it deleted several kernel images
<tzanger> BlackFate: is there an rss feed or mailing list I can watch to see what's changing in the beta?
<BlackFate> tzanger, im not registered to any of these, soz.. :-/
<BlackFate> tzanger, i once tried to follow debian devel list.. but it was too much
<tzanger> heh I was on the linux-kernel list for a few years
<BlackFate> :P
<BluesKaj> bbiab , gonna check grub again
<Kovert> has any one else had this issue with libstdc++5 not being installable when invoking install vmware-package
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<douglasawh-work> wirechief: interesting
<elvirolo> i'm using kubuntu karmic, and, although it is installed, the plasma network widget doesn't appear in the list
<douglasawh-work> why would it work and then stop working though? that doesn't make a lot of sense
<tzanger> hmm, kopete crashed again
<tzanger> in libc of all places
<tzanger> butit's crashing consistently there
<Kovert> isnt the plasma network widgit held back?
<elvirolo> Kovert: held back?
<douglasawh-work> wirechief: so, should I confirm this and file a bug? Not being able to play audio out of the box is going to turn a lot of people off
<shadeslayer> tzanger: theres a beta mailing list
<Kovert> yes held back
<shadeslayer> tzanger: cant seem to find it atm
<elvirolo> ?
<elvirolo> ideas anyone?
<tzanger> shadeslayer: I'm looking too now :-)
<shadeslayer> tzanger: search them at : https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<tzanger> shadeslayer: karmic-changes perhaps
<douglasawh-work> can anyone confirm that not being in audio is the default? I'm installing virtualbox now to take a look, but that seems ridiculous
<shadeslayer> tzanger: yeah,thats the one
<tzanger> shadeslayer: thank you :-)
<shadeslayer> btw if i download a CD,can i just dump it to the usb with dd and boot from it?
<yoritomo> wildweathel thank you very much for your intensive help, it is working perectly now
<wildweathel> Glad to hear it.
<junjun> hi. anybody knows how to install gcc-3.4 on 9.10?
<wildweathel> Did you end up using OpenDNS?
<junjun> i want to compile grub from source, but it seems gcc-4.4 doesnt work --> so i am looking for gcc-3
<yoritomo> i set as manual and found the dns of my provider by the config page of the router, then i pu a manual ip, rebooted and i just click enter it appears already
<yoritomo> :)
<yoritomo> looks fater than jaunty now
<yoritomo> faster
<yoritomo> koala maybe fater too :D
<junjun> i install grub1 (grub package), but dont find /boot/grub/stage1 and so on... why??
<yoritomo> that is so strange, the other slowdown of karmic is grub this time, i get the message "loading grub"  during 10 second
<junjun> hi. i install grub1 (package "grub"), but dont find /boot/grub/stage1 and so on... why??
<yoritomo> junjun your grub does not works?
<junjun> yoritomo: yes, Xen fails with Grub2 on my machine
<yoritomo> Xen ?
<yoritomo> heu what is it ?
<wildweathel> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<yoritomo> and it is a bootable VM ?
<wildweathel> It allows you to run multiple OSes at once.
<yoritomo> WOW
<yoritomo> maybe try the way of swaping partitions like windows ?
<yoritomo> i mean like windows style grub entry
<junjun> yoritomo: you dont know what Xen is? you must be under the rocks in the last few years!
<Daskreech> Hello :-)
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: hi
<Daskreech> Anyone here on Koala Kubuntu willing to do a 4 minute test?
<Daskreech> it's disruptive though
<JackD> GEMU kicks xen's ass :P
 * shadeslayer is on suse
<Daskreech> which KDE?
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: 4.3.2
<yoritomo> junjun, right exactly :D my house is 60cm thick stone walls :) 2 centuries old :)
<wildweathel> Daskreetch: What's the test?
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: anything that doesnt involve shutting down the pc or disconnecting from the net,i can do
<Daskreech> wildweathel: Logout and choose failsafe from the KDM session menu and relogin
<xguru> has anyone got google gadgets working in Karmic?
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: I don't think it's a KDE issue I think it's an Ubuntu issue
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> xguru: i think theres a command to run them
<wildweathel> Oops, didn't read "k"ubuntu part.  Would you like me to try GNOME or is it a KDE issue?
<yoritomo> google gadgets and everything only proprietary spy softs, better to keep it away from our clean ubuntu, becomes like MS :)
<Daskreech> wildweathel: Sure try Gnome as well
<wildweathel> one minute then
<xguru> yoritomo: what would u suggest using asside from gkrhelm?
<wildweathel> Looking good on GNOME.
<Daskreech> Ok
<Daskreech> Can someone try on /
<Daskreech> kubuntu
<yoritomo> xguru, it has on kde a nice weather utility for the task bar but under gnome, me i prefere to check on wind guru website
<yoritomo> anyway now i have my own meteo station in the garden it is really more accurate than forecasts
<yoritomo> barometer is the best deal :)
<yoritomo> i am a palm collector then i need my local weather checking, last year we had -21C on 7th january heu, on the net it was forecasted -15c everywhere :S
<Martyn1> We've got a pretty serious problem with php5 in Karmic Koala
<Martyn1> zlib is missing
<Martyn1> Downloading update from http://downloads.wordpress.org/plugin/wordpress-automatic-upgrade.1.2.5.zip. Unpacking the update. Abort class-pclzip.php : Missing zlib extensions
<Daskreech> yoritomo: I read that as Pre
<kklimonda> is the "right" way to change default grub entry editing /etc/default/grub ?
<yoritomo> Pre ?
<Martyn1> As an example .. php5-zlib (or just having zlib.so present in the main php5 dpkg) is gone .. and this problem may span upstream all the way to Debian
<yoritomo> xguru on gnome click on the upper deskbar add icon and it has a weather icon
<legend2440> !grub2 | kklimonda
<ubottu> kklimonda: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<xguru> yoritomo: yea i have my location filled in and also the boxes checked to display the weather...but it doesn't show up
<Luit> something weird happened to my computer... suddenly neither Eclipse nor NetBeans will work properly
<Luit> could this be relevant to the VirtualBox trouble? (this one is quite probably Java-related... is VirtualBox Java-based too?
<Martyn1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zlib/+bug/439407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439407 in zlib "Abort class-pclzip.php : Missing zlib extensions" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Martyn1> "Undecided" .. good lord, this is a crit bug
<Luit> anyone here experiencing the same NetBeans or Eclipse problems?
<Luit> Eclipse just won't start, and NetBeans doesn't want to create projects
<junjun> i found this message: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-June/002952.html, but why i cannot find gcc-3.4 anywhere in 9.10??
<sourcemaker> are there major issues in karmic? or can I start the upgrade? (I know... it's not released)
<joaopinto> junjun, because it was removed later
<joaopinto> junjun, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-June/002952.html
<joaopinto> ops
<joaopinto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-3.4/+bug/418372
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418372 in gcc-3.4 "removal request" [Undecided,New]
<junjun> joaopinto: why they removed that? will they add that later, again?
<wildweathel> sourcemaker: how comfortable are you with ubuntu?
<wildweathel> and do you need your computer?
<joaopinto> junjun, read the bug report :)
<sourcemaker> joaopinto: ok... I keep my fingers away :-)
<Luit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/450980
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450980 in eclipse "Eclipse is not starting in 9.10 at all. No errors are reported." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Luit> could someone verify this?
<Luit> anybody with a clean 9.10 install, install NetBeans, start it, try to create a Java Project
<Luit> if it doesn't work, lift this bug off eclipse and on some java-related package, or add netbeans to the list of affected packages
<marko-_-> Hello, where in karmic are the sound preferences? like choosing the daemon and stuff?
<Martyn1> junjun: gcc-3.4 has been deprecated in 9.10
<Martyn1> junjun: Only gcc 4.x compilers are now available.  I had a long-ish talk with devs (Martin and others) and support for the 'obsolete' compiler has been dropped
<junjun> Martyn1: so what if we want to compile some old code, like old qemu??
<Martyn1> Gone
<Daskreech> yoritomo: You said you collect Palms and I read it as if it was Palm Pre
<marko-_-> Hello, where in karmic are the sound preferences? like choosing the daemon and stuff?
<Martyn1> I had the same problem having to compile some code for ARM software simulation (like qemu)
<teolicy> Hi. I have a laptop with Jaunty, which I'm happy with. I'd like to upgrade it to Karmic's final release, but can't wait until the actual release date (I'm going on a long trip and probably won't be able to mess with reinstalling my laptop). I'd like to do-release-upgrade, and switch to 9.10 beta, but first I wanted to ask this - after the final release date, if I'll do apt-get upgrade, will my laptop be reasonably equivalent to a Jau
<teolicy> upgraded to the final Karmic, or is it likely to still have 'beta traces' on it? I actually did backup all of it, so I'm more worried about "hidden defect" than "immediate crash and burn".
<yoritomo> Daskreech palm trees for cold climate
<Martyn1> Luckily, I got _new_ qemu to compile so I was able to run code on an ARM versatilepb system
<junjun> Martyn1: pls consider that carefully, because still some old and popular code are around!
<Martyn1> junjun : Hey, I'm on _your_ side on this one.   I'm just telling you that the devs have said "no"
<junjun> Martyn1: so sad!
<callum1> getting constant "poping" sound from laptop unless music/sound is playing (same as the sound you get when you power off) any one help?
<Martyn1> junjun : You're free to attempt to try to compile gcc 3.4 on the current system, and create a PPA in universe for it
<Martyn1> I was /not/ able to do so, however.
<Martyn1> callum1: That sounds more like a hardware issue, than a Karmic issue
<junjun> ok so somebody can support that in universe repo, i hope
<wildweathel> Callum1: yes.  It's a known karmic regression.
<callum1> only happened since upgrade
<Martyn1> callum1: I know some people have had some issues with newer sound drivers under PulseAudio than they had in Jaunty... but the root cause isn't something trivial
<callum1> oki this a known bug then?
<Martyn1> it's going to take some digging into to figure out what went bang.  there's a launchpad bug for it if you search .. add your hardware configuration to it, and subscribe to the bug
<callum1> will do
<callum1> thanks :)
<wildweathel> callum1:  please follow the instructions to report here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-May/008239.html
<wildweathel> A work-around is to edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf .  Comment out the "options snd-hda-intel" line at the very bottom.
<Luit> anyone on this Eclipse and NetBeans thing?
<callum1> thanks wildweathel will report the bug and try a restart with the line commented out
<wildweathel> Luit, I don't use Eclipse, but you say it doesn't start at all?  How big is it?  I might install it and try to confirm if it's not too bad.
<andreas_> hey there...does anyone have infos on the nvida driver for karmic? I downloaded the daily build the other day and couldn't install the nvidia driver...
<andreas_> it downloaded but didn't install...after that the computer didn't boot anymore...
<yoritomo> andreas, for which device model?
<wildweathel> andreas_: Ouch.  Are you at least able to boot now?
<andreas_> 8400M GT on my Sony Laptop...
<bjsnider> andreas_, reinstall nvidia-185-kernel-source
<yoritomo> which driver, which device, which error message or phenomens
<andreas_> well I'm on Arch Linux now...but they have problems with Gnome 2.28...rolling release is only cool in theory ;-)
<sourcemaker> why is kubuntu using ext4? is it really stable to use?
<yoritomo> andreas_ was you using 173 ?
<andreas_> now 185...it downloaded but didn't install for I a rights issue...read somewhere it had something to do with the kernel update?
<andreas_> sorry my english isn't that good...I'm actually from germany...
<mbeierl> just had gvfs-mount.smb taking up 1.3g of memory.   gvfs-mount -u -s smb cleared it.
<yoritomo> andreas ,  guten tag mein frund :)
<andreas_> wünsche ich Dir auch ;-)
<shadeslayer> andreas_: heh,arch is like cool at first,then its a pita
<shadeslayer> meta-cycle++
<yoritomo> andreas_ i had exactly same problem with nvidia fx5200 with driver 173 from nvidia, forzen desktop too, or sometime blind,
<andreas_> as I said the rolling release idea is great but I felt like it's always in beta state...I always had to adjust .conf files and stuff...it's for people with lots of time
<shadeslayer> andreas_: i completely agree,i couldnt stand arch for more than a week
<yoritomo> high unstability, and then finally i keep always with the ubuntu drivers, proprietary nvidia is really not accurate
<andreas_> my idea is I want to work WITH the OS...not ON the OS all the time...
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> and suse has these huge updates every other day.... im coming back to kubuntu once they release it
<andreas_> but I learned a lot about linux by using Arch though...
<shadeslayer> andreas_: same here,starting daemons,etc,etc
<wildweathel> I feel the same way.  Gentoo, not Arch, but it was the same sort of valuable learning experience.
<shadeslayer> ubuntu is like,install and forget
<callum1> wildweathel: just a heads up that fix worked after a reboot thanks so much that was doing my head in!!!!! also added note to bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/433782) I now have a click free life!!!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433782 in linux "ubuntu-bug alsa-base Poppting Clicking Pulse Audio crashing" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jemark> shadeslayer: yes, but not a rolling distro
<shadeslayer> jemark: yep
<jemark> shadeslayer: cutting edge every 6 months ;)
<andreas_> everyone has to decide weather or not it needs every single kernel version...
<shadeslayer> jemark: i always thought why ubuntu had meta cycles,and wasnt a rolling release,now i know why
<shadeslayer> and suse has this seriously messed up repo structure.....
<andreas_> I mean I have 2.6.31.4 her on my Arch system an there's absolutely no difference than 2.6.30...it still can't fly or anything...
<wildweathel> callum1: Did you file a new bug?  Should be a new, separate bug that looks like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/450630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450630 in alsa-driver "[9.10 regression] HDA power_save=10" [Undecided,New]
<jemark> shadeslayer: it probably causes more issues :) Suse is rpm, like fedora
<andreas_> I tried Fedora, too...didn't like their package manager...I just couldn't find what I needed...
<shadeslayer> jemark: yeah,i know,but guess what,they have seprate repos for each KDE revision which i dont understand the purpose of...
<shadeslayer> of course some people might like this....
<andreas_> but it's good to have all these distros side by side...and it's all linux after all...
<shadeslayer> andreas_: oh yeah!!
<andreas_> which means world peace and eternal happiness...
<shadeslayer> but i cant believe that ill have to work in promoting MS @ my college :(
<yoritomo> wildweathel thanks again for your good help, now i will play some music as VSTi are working now on lmms, that a good news
<jemark> shadeslayer: i prefer a debian based distro, debian itself is not bad but the stable has a bit old software
<andreas_> ah...and MS is the devil and Apple for the rich kids...bring in the clichees please ;-)
<yoritomo> shadeslayer promote wmware to teach them how to use linux on windows :D
<cwillu_at_work> andreas_, get with the times, apple is the devil, ms is his servant
<jemark> andreas_: :) yes, bsd is for the geeks
<shadeslayer> jemark: i prefer my cup of kubuntu with a few of my favorite compiled from git
<andreas_> I mean I had Windows XP for 7 years (note the irony of that number) and I was happy with it...
<wildweathel> So, anyone have problems needing fixing?
<shadeslayer> wildweathel: check out the list of bugs on launchpad :P
<andreas_> well is it save to download the latest daily build and hope that the nvidia driver will work this time...c'mon guys take a look into the future...
<yoritomo> bsd i don't like at all :s so close to linux, but not much softwares, ugly interface, and much stuffs under terminal only :(
<cwillu_at_work> wildweathel, multiple pl2303 serial adapters into the same hub cause kernel oopses
<wildweathel> lol
<wildweathel> Send me the hardware and I'll look into it.
<jemark> andreas_: sure you can be happy with it when you don't know of any alternatives or when you like to pay money for your software
<shadeslayer> yoritomo: cant,i HAVE to preview only upcoming MS tech
<cwillu_at_work> yoritomo, you do realize that Xorg runs on bsd, and gnome, kde, etc are all available?
<shadeslayer> wildweathel: hehe.... also #ubuntu-bugs,nasty bugs just keep flying by
<yoritomo> hoho i hope for you, ms will sign their fail before :D
<andreas_> ah...I wanted to test freeBSD, too...it refused to install on my laptop...
<yoritomo> cwillu_at_work yes, and with very high stability but not intuitive at all
<leaf-sheep> Why is the X taking up 100% CPU? :(
<jemark> andreas_: that's funny... well... at least you tried ;)
<wildweathel> Yeah, I should learn how to do bug triage.  Or maybe I should work on bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<jemark> leaf-sheep: maybe there is an open bug about it.
<leaf-sheep> jemark: Can you link me to it? I'll post myself as a duplicate.
<wildweathel> Okay, back to work.
<andreas_> I'll go and ask at ubuntu-bugs right at this instance...hell yeah!!!
<frogger> Anyone having an issue where the ubuntu one checkmark is marked on all of your documents?
<wildweathel> Frogger, yes.  Update fixes it.
<frogger> I really hope the ubuntu one isn't syncing all my docs :o
<frogger> wildweathel, which one?
<frogger> nevermind
<joaopinto> frogger, it's no, is a display bug
<frogger> Ah, see the update, thanks. Just got worried about stability with that and nvidia drivers wigging out :)
<jemark> leaf...you can search it on lauchpad. if you don't have a launchpad account, you can make one. the more people report bugs, the better Ubuntu will become :)
<leaf-sheep> For those who experience X taking up CPU2 100%, Log out and in will resolve it.
<thiebaude> leaf-sheep, yea, i had to do that before
<wildweathel> andreas_: Did you get your computer to boot again, after the failed install?
<leaf-sheep> thiebaude: Cool. I found out about that just now when I noticed the sluggish behaviors and decided to check processes. :3
<andreas_> nope...it just bootet like forever with blank screen...
<wildweathel> And it's still like that?
<andreas_> no...I'm running Arch Linux atm...
<wildweathel> Ah, cool.
<andreas_> not really...it has Problems with Gnome 2.28..
 * thiebaude brb
<RediXe> Display Manager locks up when I hit apply after unchecking "Mirror screens" and it says it needs to set a new virtual resolution (I tell it Yes on this dialog). Any ideas on getting this to work?
<ibkanat> what happened to the services configuration
<RediXe> The gnome-display-properties* locks up not display manager
<nemo> waaah
<nemo> not only did the new Eclipse 3.5.1 in karmic supersede my yogarine 3.5
<nemo> (yes, I should have locked it)
<thiebaude> ibkanat, i was wondering that too
<nemo> but now I can't go back to the yogarine one, after attempting a few times, something seems screwed up config wise
<nemo> I can't seem to get my addons to "take"
<andreas_> ok...I think I'll grab the latest snapshot and give it another try...ttl...
<nemo> and the new Eclipse 3.5.1 has no proper software update, so I can't seem to use it to reinstall Subversive
<nemo> ugh.
<joaopinto> nemo, eclipse is still being worked, updates are expected to work on the next upgrade
<nemo> joaopinto: well. going to try blowing away ~/.eclipse, completely wiping /usr/lib/eclipse after uninstalling
<nemo> then trying to install the yogarine one
<ibkanat> i think bluetooth app is causing locks on different software for my
<ibkanat> computer
<ibkanat> just killed it yeah :) and trying a debug build again
<ibkanat> I dont even have bluetooth why is it installed by default?
<joaopinto> ibkanat, because you could need it ? like plugging a bluetooth dongle ?
<ibkanat> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<ibkanat> even after I killed it how would I blacklist it?
<joaopinto> ibkanat, which app is it ?
<joaopinto> you can blacklist the bt module
<ibkanat> I am building blender 2.5 it works fine on 9.04 but I am having it freak on 9.10
<ibkanat> also with other apps
<ibkanat> one thread maxs out
<ibkanat> one core
<ibkanat> or dual
<ibkanat> or- of+
<nemo> joaopinto: well. actually, before I get all drastic - is fixing software update like "next day or two" ?
<nemo> joaopinto: I can probably put up w/ broken eclipse until end of week
<joaopinto> nemo, no idea, I just was told it was being worked
<ibkanat> joaopinto where is the blacklist file again sorry
<ibkanat> and what exactly is the modules name
<joaopinto> ibkanat, the blacklist is for kernel modules, not for applications, I didn't understood your problem yet
<joaopinto> I don't have bt loaded here, I don't know the modules name
<ibkanat> I want to black list the bluetooth will that disable my wifi
<joaopinto> ibkanat, no
<ibkanat> I disabled it on startup and killed the process but...
<joaopinto> ibkanat, which process ?
<ibkanat> from the monitor
<ibkanat> but I am wondering if its in the audio part some how
<ibkanat> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<ibkanat> bt_audio is bluetooth audio right?
<joaopinto> afaik, yes
<joaopinto> which is odd to be loaded if you dont have it
<joaopinto> ibkanat, lsmod | grep bt
<nemo> aaargh. I can't seem to convince Synaptic to install a clean set of the yogarine packages
<ibkanat> hmm nothing
<nemo> it keeps trying to put in some of the new broken karmic ones :(
<joaopinto> nemo, if it's a lower version you will need pinning
<neoTheCat> i just upgraded on two boxes, one is fine.  on the other, firefox complains about an old sqlite version and won't start.  both have the same sqlite version.  any ideas?
<ibkanat> when I killed pluseaudio it was able to exit the app so makes me wonder if its connected to pulse some how
<joaopinto> neoTheCat, it could be a problem with the firefox preferences migration
<joaopinto> neoTheCat, try renaming .mozilla/ to .mozilla.old
<neoTheCat> joaopinto: just tried it.  it asked me if i wanted to import anything, i said no, and then it gave me the same sqlite version error.
<Lin_> hi there. My ubuntu+1 install is working fine now, but I have a little problem, in my computer I have 2 disks (sda and sdb), when sdb (just one ntfs partition) is plugged I cannot start my system it says Timeout to find rootfs, but when I unplug it, the rootfs is found without any problem. This sound a kinda weird since grub2 and fstab check disks by uuid not dev names. Anyone have any clue about this?
<ibkanat> joaopinto so I dont need to blacklist if the module is not found with grep?
<joaopinto> neoTheCat, apt-cache policy sqlite, in both systems, check the versions
<ibkanat> trying to remove the pluseaubio bt module
<joaopinto> ibkanat, if you don't know the module name you can't blacklist it
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Weird..  www.squashrecipes.net works in firefox but not Chromium.
<joaopinto> is mysql server broken ?
<nemo> Package: *
<nemo> Pin: release o=LP-PPA-yogarine
<nemo> Pin-Priority: 900
<nemo> joaopinto: that didn't work :-/  looking into it, but if you have any familiarity...
<neoTheCat> joaopinto: both same exact versions
<joaopinto> necroforest, does the o= mathces the "Origin" field on the Release file ?
<joaopinto> neoTheCat, no idea, better file a bug report
<joaopinto> ops, nemo ....
<nemo> joaopinto: dunno. I was just copying someone else's syntax from another pinning bug
<nemo> unfortunately the pinning howto doesn't explain what to use to refer to PPA
<joaopinto> a PPA is just a generic repository :)
<nemo> great. what is it *called* :-p
<joaopinto> nemo, you need to check the "Release" file from the ppa
<nemo> isn't like I know what o= or a= refer to
<joaopinto> nemo: /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release
<nemo> ah-hah
<joaopinto> o=, matches with the "Origin" field there
<nemo> http://ppa.launchpad.net/yogarine/eclipse/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release
<nemo> yeppers
<nemo> alrighty
<nemo> joaopinto: changing that pin to o=LP-PPA-yogarine-eclipse did not help
<nemo> maybe I'm misunderstanding Pin-Priority
<nemo> I thought 900 would be "really really high"
<nemo> looks like it is. hm.
<nemo> ah
<nemo> but prioritises release
<lanoxx> hi
<lanoxx> i just upgraded to karmic
<joaopinto> nemo, apt-cache policy package, to check how priorities are set
<lanoxx> getting a strange errror that upstart can not be started
<lanoxx> start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<RediXe> Running gnome-display-properties as root it let me uncheck and give it permission to write the virtual resolution and it asked me to logout which I did and it had no effect and when I checked, it was back to Mirror screens :(
<lanoxx> can anyone give me a hint on how to fix this issue? I have already tried dpkg --configure -a and apt-get install -f and update-manager -d nothing works
<mvo> lanoxx: did the upgrade itself work fine? or did you have issues during the upgrade?
<Strogg_> looks like driver atheros9k is not very stable on asus eee
<lanoxx> mvo, i had several issues and did a couple of partial issues
<lanoxx> mysql and openoffice game several dependency cycle issues
<lanoxx> and i had that known bug about python giving a deprecated errro because of some unofficial python package
<mvo> lanoxx: did any package fail to upgrade during the upgrade? what does apt-get install -f ; apt-get install ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal show ?
<lanoxx> hang on
<nemo> joaopinto: http://wiki.debian.org/AptPinning "Note that a priority above 1000 will allow even downgrades no matter the version of the prioritary package. This means that you can use priority 1001 for a stable source if you want to downgrade to the stable versions of the packages you have installed (let's say from testing) on the system."
<lanoxx> a lot of errors, i post you the log file
<nemo> not that it actually seems to be working... :-/
<nemo> reading apt_preferences though
<lanoxx> mvo, http://pastebin.com/f454df9d
<lanoxx> mvo,  it seems to fail with upstart, then all other errors are related to that
<lanoxx> not?
<lanoxx> mvo, still there?
<mvo> lanoxx: yeah, is dbus installed ok?
<mvo> dpkg -l dbus
<Luit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/450980
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450980 in eclipse "Eclipse is not starting in 9.10 at all. No errors are reported." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Myxb> hm... is the there an option not to 'sound' icon in the notification area? can't find it here..
<Luit> anyone tried verifying this problem yet?
<dfarm> Hey guys, I was just trying to run update manager and getting 404s on e.g., downloading the updated kernel, etc. is there another official mirror/source I can try?
<lanoxx> mvo, no it istn see my private message
<mvo> lanoxx: hm, that does look ok
<lanoxx> mvo why does it say reinst-required?
<nemo> bleah
<nemo> Package: eclipse
<nemo> Pin: release o=LP-PPA-yogarine-eclipse
<nemo> Pin-Priority: 2002
<nemo> yields
<nemo> 2002 for both the official 3.5.1 and the 3.5.0 yogarine in apt-cache policy eclipse
<nemo> maybe o= is being ignored
<howd36> hi. so, a 9.10 update batch not more than a week old just rendered my system unbootable. is this a known one?
<nemo> and if I do Package: *  I get a 0 for both, oddly
<howd36> it suddenly restarted X halfway through the update, without asking, and stuff went downhill from there :P
<mvo> lanoxx: hm, unless this paste got garbled it looks like the third column is not set (that is the one with the req-reinst)
<shane2peru> is karmic support with ATI any better than Jaunty?  I'm having serious problems with my Radeon HD3100 graphics card, can't do anything it overheats
<lanoxx> mvo, http://pastebin.com/f78fbdfb5 check that out it came about half an our ago when i tried to upgrade
<Luit> howd36: I had the same, though it didn't break my system
<Luit> it did crash my X
<mvo> howd36: urgh, can you report a bug if X got restarted? and include the log in /var/log/apt/term.log ?
<mvo> lanoxx: hm, is this a chroot or something where no dbus system bus is available?
<nemo> O
<nemo> I'm getting the impression pinning is just broken.
<lanoxx> mvo, nope just my normal system nothing unusual, x61, intel grahpics, no vm or anything unusual running
<nemo> frig
<joaopinto> can someone on 64 bits check: ldd /usr/sbin/mysqld
<nemo> the parameters are becoming straightforward, they just don't seem to work as advertised.
<joaopinto> a lot of unresolved libs
<howd36> Luit: halfway through a recent update as well?
<Luit> yeah
<Luit> yesterday, or today...
<lanoxx> mvo, i have had a few ppas installed and i had kernel 2.6.31 running like 2 weeks ago but then reverted to the ubuntu standard kernel again because i got problems with the new kernel
<Luit> don't know for sure when, though I had to fix dpkg today
<lanoxx> mvo, and i installed the new intel-2.7.1 drivers from x-updates ppa, thats about it
 * Luit is updating his desktop computer at the moment, checking if this happens again here
<innomen> I'm getting strange cursor related visual artifacts all of the sudden. Is anyone else having this issue?
<mvo> lanoxx: hm, that should all not be causing this error - odd
<innomen> It's like mouse trails, only it's offset squares, as if my desktp were made of tiles and the mouse pulls them out of place occasionally.
<howd36> "restart: Unknown instance:" sounds like fun in the term.log
<cwillu_at_work> nemo, pinning _is_ broken, or at least, isn't implemented consistently across all of the dpkg frontendsd
<innomen> What terms would i use to google an issue like this?
<cwillu_at_work> innomen, display cheese or cursor corruption
<innomen> cwillu, thank you
<howd36> I really do wonder why it would send a restart command there to begin with, but I suppose that's for the bug fixing magicians to find out :)
<nemo> cwillu_at_work: basic pinning seems to work
<cwillu_at_work> or artifacts :p
<nemo> cwillu_at_work: Package: *
<nemo> Pin: origin ppa.launchpad.net
<nemo> Pin-priority: 2002
<innomen> cwillu_at_work, well i tried that and got video card over clocking issues mainly
<nemo> cwillu_at_work: I switched to that - hideous, but luckily the only one I'm subscribing to right now is Yogarine's eclipse
<cwillu_at_work> innomen, searching launchpad?
<lanoxx> mvo, very, i can tell you the whole history, i started upgrading and after i had downloaded all but a few packets update-manager crashed saying something about an unresolved error with openoffice.org-core at that time i was also getting a strange error about some python function beeing deprecated, i simply removed openoffice.org-core and along some other openoffice.org-packets got removed, including a packet called python-uno afterwards th
<lanoxx> e upgrade worked and the python error didnt come again, next thing i remember is that mysql upgrade failed and i got a lot of errors that upstart couldnt get updated
<nemo> cwillu_at_work: I can manually add each package name then invert with a -10 on * too, I guess...
<nemo> bleah :(
<innomen> cwillu_at_work, i knwo what it is
<innomen> cwillu_at_work, I added a lin to xorg about allowing animated cursors trying to make a game playable.
<innomen> that must be it
<innomen> thanks :)
<nemo> cwillu_at_work: also, although that selected the right candidate, apt-cache policy was *still* misreporting the weightings :)
<Luit> howd36: it just crashed
<cwillu_at_work> nemo, "broken"
<howd36> more importantly for me personally right now is that i'm on a 9.04 livecd trying to recover files from my 9.10 encrypted home folder, but I have no idea how :o
<Luit> howd36: not sure which package it was configuring at the time...
<howd36> Luit: again? that's not good :(
<Luit> howd36: do you have virtualbox installed?
<howd36> I do not
<Luit> hm, then that must have finished just before the crash
<howd36> after my crash it seemed to not be able to detect USB ports anymore
<lanoxx> mvo, whats the name of the upstart script?
<lanoxx> to start upstart manually
<howd36> or even start ubuntu, eventually :P
<Luit> howd36: how much does it boot for you?
<mvo> lanoxx: the "start" command is what upstart uses, upstart itself runs as a daemon
 * cwillu_at_work huggles upstart
<howd36> I don't into the GDM, it flickers infinitely on the startup text screen right before
<cwillu_at_work> mvo, not sure you can call the init process a daemon
<lanoxx> so how do i start the daemon? i couldnt find anything in /etc/init.d/
<lanoxx> start upstart just gives me: start: Name "com.ubuntu.Upstart" does not exist
<cwillu_at_work> lanoxx, upstart is init, it's the first process started by the kernel; you don't start it yourself
<howd36> it seems my X is somewhat very broken :)
<Dr_Willis> lanoxx:  sudo service servicename
<Dr_Willis> lanoxx:  sudo service servicename start   (oops)
<nemo> yay. finally have my eclipse back
<Dr_Willis> lanoxx:  upstart isent a sevice however..  so im not sure what you are trying to do.
<cwillu_at_work> Dr_Willis, "start servicename"
<Luit> I just had to RSEIUB my system...
<nemo> granted, buttons are broken again, but I'll take that over non-functional plugins any day
<lanoxx> start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<howd36> right after it rebooting automatically I did get back into the GDM but the settings were reverted to default GNOME settings (blue background and the likes) - after I hard reset the system (as keyboard and mouse were not responding anymore) I never managed to get back into the GDM again
<cwillu_at_work> lanoxx, are you reading what people are telling you?  you can't start upstart yourself, the kernel does it at boot
<AceKing> Has anyone had any luck running Bitpim in 9.10? It can't find my phone "LG VX9100"
<howd36> just a flickering terminal screen right before it's supposed to show GDM :)
<howd36> Luit: are you on an encrypted home by any chance?
<cwillu_at_work> lanoxx, if upstart isn't running, then your machine isn't running
<lanoxx> Dr_Willis, im trying to compete my distupgrade which fails because xorg-server cannot be configured which inturn fails because upstart is not running
<Luit> howd36: nope
<Luit> howd36: can you still use the terminals?
<Dr_Willis> lanoxx:  perhaps boot live cd. and chroot in and do the upgrades?
<howd36> nop
<howd36> I can only stare at a flickering screen
<lanoxx> cwillu_at_work, then i would have to restart but im not sure if that is a good idea since the dist-upgrade was not successful? will i still have a working system when i restart?
<Luit> howd36: you can finish (resume) the update from the terminal
<Luit> howd36: press CTRL + ALT + F1
<Dr_Willis> howd36:  if you can get to the console, you can stop the gdm service
<howd36> I tried, but my USB ports do not seem to be detected anymore
<howd36> I vaguely recall seeing an error fly by
<Luit> USB keyboard?
<howd36> laptop, but I'd imagine it's the same internally
<Luit> not really...
<howd36> well then, it's just ignoring my keypresses :P
<cwillu_at_work> lanoxx, you may be in a situation where you have to recover from a live cd
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., chroot in to complete the updates, assuming it doesn't boot
<howd36> I did the whole reisub dance, tried getting into my ttys as well
<cwillu_at_work> lanoxx, but I'd expect that you could still boot into single user mode and finish updates fom there
<howd36> no go, just the flickering screen
<Luit> I had to raise the elephant after X crashed to get it to respond
<lanoxx> cwillu_at_work, so u suggest that i reboot first and if the system still runs, then complete the update process?
<Luit> howd36: try booting in init mode 3 instead of 5
<howd36> I was hoping to first recover some files from my encrypted home folder before messing about with it more. But I have no idea how I'd go about doing that from a 9.04 livecd ;(
<Luit> hm, dpkg resumes the update with "Setting up initramfs-tools"
<lanoxx> cwillu_at_work, on thing i am wondering about, how is the system supposed to upgrade under normal circumstanced? obviously some processes require upstart to be started which only started at boot time, so it cant be running since i ran the distupgrade from a running jaunty system?
<Luit> and that's probably everything it still had to do...
<Luit> weird
<lanoxx> cwillu_at_work, shouldnt the update process tell me to reboot before it attempts to configure the packets that depend on a running upstart?
<lanoxx> cwillu_at_work, last question: who do i get into single user mode?
<Luit> howd36: what videocard are you using?
<ldeveaux> hi
<ldeveaux> I have a question about network configuration of Kubuntu. I want to use a SOCKS5 proxy for all my connections. How can I configure it in Kubuntu settings? Thanks in advance
<ldeveaux> I have found a menu in system settings to configure http, https, ftp but no SOCKS5
<Luit> seems like the crash was because the video driver module was ejected somehow... X couldn't find the module, judging from my logs
<howd36> Luit: nVidia GeForce 8600M GT
<luca> hi everyone
<lanoxx> cwillu_at_work, still there?
<Luit> strange, my desktop has nVidia too, so that would seem to correlate, though my laptop uses an Intel chip...
<Luit> and it crashed the same way
<luca> does anyone know how to revert from an encrypted home/swap setup chosen during boot?
<howd36> the last things my apt did were: "Processing triggers for hal ...", "Regenerating hal fdi cache ...", "restart: Unknown instance: ", "Processing triggers for install-info ..." end log
<Luit> howd36: where did you find that?
<howd36> which might explain a thing or two
<howd36> that's from term.log in /var/log/apt/
<howd36> or /media/disk/var/log/apt in my case ;)
<jimpop> luca.  as the logged in user, cd /home; tar -czf user.tar.gz ~/ and then boot into single mode, purge all crypt packages and extract the tar ball into /home
<jimpop> luca: then you will need to mkswap on your swap partition and update  /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume with the new uuid
<luca> jimpop thanks
<lanoxx> im gonna try i reboot, lets see
<luca> duly copied your instructions in a text file, will do :)
<jimpop> luca, also update /etc/fstab with the new uuid
<luca> jimpop of course
<jimpop> ;-)
<h00k_> I am getting kernel panic after kernel panic, whats the best way t go about tracking the cause down?
<h00k_> Karmic Beta, latest updates, nvidia185 drivers
<luca> h00k_ : check your /var/log/syslog and kern.log
<luca> as first thing
<luca> there are also some kernel debug packages which you can install from the synaptic manager, if I am not mistaken
<luca> other problem here, my samsung mp3 player is mounted incorrectly as a read-only filesystem, new bug
<luca> going to post it on the launchpad, but first, anyone else with this problem? it is a fat16 device which I can mount correctly with "sudo mount -t vfat" etc.
<Luit> howd36: booting with the previous kernel doesn't make it work either?
<thiebaude> update manager wants to run partital updates , what should i do?
<h00k_> luca: do you happen to know what those are?  I see nothing specifically in syslog and kern.log
<Luit> thiebaude: what's wrong with that?
<thiebaude> Luit, some people say its bad to run partial updates
<luca> thiebaude: open the package manager and see what it wants
<thiebaude> 232mb of updates in 9.10
<luca> thiebaude: sometimes for "partial update" it means that it has to remove/install some packages, nothing special
<thiebaude> luca, ok i'll go with the updates
<howd36> 232mb of updates is what I had right before it crashed :P
<howd36> it wasn't a partial update though, so ignore me
<luca> h00k_: I think it is linux-crashdump
<thiebaude> howd36, yea, this is a fresh install
<luca> h00k_ can't be sure because I never had to use it myself
<howd36> Luit: I did not get to try yet as I don't want to mess about with it until I figure out how to back up my files
<Luit> howd36: booting with the old kernel can't break much
<howd36> I always remind myself to make backups, but I always forget :)
<howd36> Luit: that is true
<Luit> howd36: it's well worth a try, because with the old kernel running properly you can restart (continue) the update
<thiebaude> partial update of 423 packages
<Luit> (from the terminal running `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<howd36> and no one seems to know exactly how to access an encrypted home dir so I might as well try to get it booted again :(
<thiebaude> Luit, yep, i remember that before when updates were interupted
<luca> anyone knows how to check why my mp3 player is consistently mounted in read-only mode?
<thiebaude> Luit, well, i see what happens when update manager is done
<Luit> thiebaude: for me X didn't break completely (reboot made it work again) and Synaptic told me to do `dpkg --configure -a` to be able to use synaptic again
<thiebaude> Luit, my only problem is when i gksudo nvidia-settings cant save resolution to X configuration
<howd37> I don't even know how to get into the new grub2 boot menu :o
<luca> howd37: count me too on that one
<howd37> I managed to get into my tty1 now, but I can't log in because of the flickering! gah!
<Veinor> For some reason after I upgraded to karmic I can't get sound out of my speakers.
<wildweathel> howd37, luca: hold shift during boot to open grub2 menu.
<howd37> ah, ty
<luca> wildweathel: I meant something like the startup-manager for grub :)
<luca> wildweathel in any case thanks
<wildweathel> Ah, okay.
<wildweathel> Veinor, what is your soundcard?
<Luit> howd37: as soon as it starts GRUB, try hitting the Pause/Break key once
<howd37> hm, it seems to be running kerneloops
<wildweathel> Veinor: /proc/asound/cards
<howd37> and cryptswap1 seems to be failing
<howd37> there we go, recovery mode finally works - time to finish those packages :)
<howd37> Luit: holding shift seems to work for me :)
<luca> problem with the player solved, the fs had become corrupted, fsck and everything is fine
<howd37> Luit: it seems part of the update was installing a new nvidia module, so what you were saying might be right (ignoring the whole intel chip counter-argument)
<howd37> wb X
<howd37> if only I knew what just happened so I could bugreport it properly ;o
<luca> bye
<wildweathel> Veinor, you there?
<howd37> initramfs-tools might have been the cause here, Luit
<howd37> can you confirm that package was part of your installation?
<dpic> Where's the Gnome 3.0 PPA?
<alex88> hi all
<alex88> how can i change the boot image of 9.10? i've searched on google but haven't found anyresult
<wildweathel> Boot image?
<dpic> what do you mean, change it?
<DanaG> grr, printing recently broke for me... but only for postscript printers.
<DanaG> ps2pdf jashak06.ps
<DanaG> Error: /invalidfont in /findfont
<DanaG> Operand stack:
<DanaG>    12   Helvetica
<alex88> yeah..i want to make a personal one..
<alex88> the actual is that one with the ubuntu log in white
<alex88> *logo
<wildweathel> Ah, The boot logo.  Interesting...
 * wildweathel looks into it.
<wildweathel> alex88, here you are: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<alex88> because now it doesn't use usplash..
<wildweathel> Oh, spoke too soon, sorry.
<alex88> wildweathel: it doesn't use usplash mor
<dpic> anybody know what PPA to use for gnome 3.0?
<virtuald> xsplash then
<alex88> from wiki: Graphical boot splash that will be running on top of X-server, not Usplash
<alex88> virtuald: i'll search for it
<alex88> virtuald: found it..thanks..now i'll search in how make theme..thanks
<wildweathel> Is it just me or did *everything* change from Jaunty to Karmic?  And all the docs need to be written.  Or am I just an idiot?
<andreas_> hey...back to Ubuntu (after 6 month with Arch)...
<wildweathel> It installed?  Congratulations.
<andreas_> now what is the best way to uninstall packages? I wanna get rid of the gnome games....
<aliendude5300> sudo apt-get purge [package]
<andreas_> writing "sudo apt-get remove gnome-games" won't do the job...
<andreas_> so "purge" ist better than "remove"?
<Pici> They're different.
<aliendude5300> purge deletes configuration files as well as what remove deletes
<genii> with apt-get purge is not a command it's an additional option to remove as in apt-get remove --purge something
<andreas_> in Arch it was "pacman -Rcsn package" to completely remove a packge with all it's dependencies..
<Pici> Purge will not remove settings that are stored inside user's home directories. Which is the case with many gnome packages.
<andreas_> ok...so that's what I need is "apt-get remove --purge pachagename"?
<alex88> virtuald: but the xsplash is the animation before login..with brown background..i need the boot image..that one with the ubuntu white logo
<aliendude5300> "           purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and purged (any configuration files are deleted too)." -- man apt-get
<andreas_> I did it with gnome-games but the games are still there...
<andreas_> I checked the "new" software center but there I have to pick and delete every single one of them...
<dpic> doesn't anybody know where the gnome 3 ppa is?
<aliendude5300> andreas_: not a fan of games?
<andreas_> I am a fan of games...but not these ones?
<genii> andreas_: Even a purge does not remove stuff created in user's home directories or subdirs thereof
<Pici> dpic: No, why not look through launchpad yourself for it?
<genii> aliendude5300: Ah, nice.
<andreas_> ok...so how do I get rid of all the gnome-games at once?
<Pici> The gnome-games packages were split off into separate packages iirc.
<dpic> Pici: because i <sarcasm>didn't</sarcasm> already try that
<andreas_> Pici: I was affraid you'd say that ;-)
<Pici> dpic: No need for the attitude.
<thiebaude> !atttiude
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atttiude
<thiebaude> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<andreas_> but could it be that if I want to delete f-spot and write "sudo apt-get remove --purge f-spot" only one package is removed? are there no dependencies to be deleted with it?
<Veinor> andreas_: it might be that all f-spot's dependencies are also depended on by other things
<dpic> thiebaude: are you kidding? i was responding to a snarky comment
<aliendude5300> you don't need to type apt-get remove --purge. apt-get purge works fine.
<thiebaude> dpic, no i wasn't kidding
<andreas_> is it just me or does the software center suck big time?
<dpic> thiebaude: you can't tell everyone looking for help to go find out on their own
<andreas_> why do I have to pick and install every single program?
<dpic> and assume they haven't tried.
<thiebaude> dpic, i understand what your saying
<aliendude5300> andreas_ Sadly, I agree with you. I loved the old add/remove. I suggest using Synaptic to add/remove packages. That's what I do.
<Finnish> Hmm, I can see my 250gb usb-drive in GParted, but it won't mount, I can't see it anywhere?
<tonyyarusso> Finnish: Does it have a filesystem on it yet?
<andreas_> ok...I now did "sudo apt-get purge empathy"...but when I check Synaptic it still shows me other packages like "empathy-doc"...
<Finnish> tonyyarusso,  It's NFTS
<thiebaude> dpic, hopefully many things will be fixed in 16 days
<Finnish> tonyyarusso, And it's going to a windows-machine
<andreas_> add/remove...I loved it...man do I miss it :-)
<tonyyarusso> Finnish: can you mount it manually specifying the type?
<Finnish> tonyyarusso, How?
<dpic> thiebaude: <<..16 days>> was that meant for me?
<coz_> hey guys..ok ctrl+alt+F1 now works  yay :)   but  how to enable log in as root there?
<tonyyarusso> !ntfs | Finnish
<ubottu> Finnish: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<MadsRH> Hi. I've got this weird issue where I have to constantly press ENTER during the Karmic boot and shutdown. Does anyone know why? If I stop, I'm stuck in console. Any ideas are welcome :'(
<coz_> no login window under system/administration now
<Pici> coz_: Login as yourself and use sudo
<blackxored> hello
<RediXe> I assume it is possible to get dual monitor working with the xserver-xorg-video-ati driver? Do I have to manually edit the xorg or is there a gui method? The gnome-display-properties doesn't appear to work for this.
<andreas_> software center does the same...it removes only this one package and leaves the other packages that belong to it untouched...
<blackxored> vmware server doesn't compile modules with latest 2.6.31 what can I do, where I can get feedback?
<coz_> Pici,  that sounds fine  but I use root in the text console most of the time
<andreas_> so my harddrive is full of stuff I don't need...great...
<Pici> coz_: then use sudo -i, that will give you an 'interactive' session
<coz_> Pici,  ok let me try that
<wildweathel> dpic, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=gnome+3.0  Doesn't look like there is one.  You'll have to build from source.
<coz_> Pici,  well that didnt work  i am logged in as my username right now
<coz_> Pici, let me exit that
<ior3k> did anyone else lose their mic after the last couple days?
<Pici> coz_: If you're in the admin group and then you use sudo -i you will effectively become root.
<Veinor> wildweathel: fixed it.
<coz_> Pici,  my mistake   that did work thanks :)
<wildweathel> Veinor, do you want help with filing a bug report?
<Veinor> nah, it was a misconfiguration on my end
<andreas_> wasn't there a command to clean the system of these residues? (like "sudo apt-get clean")
<coz_> sudo apt-get autoclean  or    autoremove  different  functions
<Pici> autoremove
<Veinor> clean just removes stuff from the cache, autoremove is what you're looking for
<alteregoa> the lunatic lemur is straight?
<andreas_> autoremove didn't find anything...
<wildweathel> Well, Ubuntu is supposed to just plain work.  If you have to mess with config files, it's (strictly speaking) a bug.
<Veinor> wildweathel: more like "I had some config-file stuff that I needed in Jaunty that Karmic fixed"
<andreas_> in that respect Arch was great..."pacman -Rcsn" and it was ALL gone...
<aliendude5300> Suggestion: Have a right click function in the software store. When a user right clicks a package, have the options "Install Package" (or remove if it's already installed), "Mark for Installation", and "More Info" to see the description page for the package. That would make it much faster for power users to install and remove packages..
<wildweathel> Ah, lol.  Thanks for humoring me.
<Veinor> no problem.
 * aliendude5300 is going to make a quick mockup of what he thinks the software store should look like in Java...
<Finnish> tonyyarusso, Still no help
<tonyyarusso> Finnish: what happened when you tried?
<Finnish> I have installed ntfsprogs etc, but I can see it only in GParted and in terminal
<Finnish> But I don't know how to mount it
<Finnish> It's sdb1
<tonyyarusso> Finnish: Are you aware of the 'mount' command?
<Finnish> Yeah, I am, but It's a bit new to me
<andreas_> when I click on my name on the top right corner to reboot...can I get rid of the 60seconds stuff?
<tonyyarusso> Finnish: OK.  You should be able to get a read-only mount at least with something like 'mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/createthisdir' - FUSE for ntfs-3g would be a little different
<andreas_> ah...the package "gnome-games-common" removes all the games...who'd have thought that?
<luca> hi everyone
<RediXe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver  (Does anyone know if this info is still valid in 9.10, I have X1300 trying to get dual monitor working)
<thiebaude> luca, ciao
<blackxored> anyone is running vmware server on karmic???
<jimpop> andreas_, when you remove a common pkg it removes all dependencies
<luca> am I the only one whose rhythmbox adds files to the mp3 player without creating the appropriate folders?
<alteregoa> ok after version zird zebra, what folllows?
<luca> hi thiebaude, hope your upgrade went well :)
<maxstirner1> I wish I knew where these hardlocks are coming from...
<alteregoa> aaronish aark?
<andreas_> jimpop: seriously I didn't know that...thank you...
<RediXe> brb
<Veinor> alteregoa: then we start with greek
<jimpop> andreas_, np
<thiebaude> luca, in the process of installing, now , thanks
<andreas_> jimpop: now I can get rid of the stuff I don't need...
<jimpop> andreas_, :-) i do understand that.  Ubuntu is sort of bloated these days
<wildweathel> RediXie, I have an x1400, and I've had dual monitor working before.  Haven't tested with Karmic yet, but it "should just work" ;)
 * jimpop wonders if there is a bug already open on bloatedness
<jimpop> :-)
<andreas_> jimpop: especially when you previously had Arch Linux which gives you only a bash...
<luca> anyone here using rhythmbox to put files into their mp3 players and finding it behaves strangely?
<blackxored> will karmic include gnome-3.0 ???
<cwillu_at_work> are question marks more meaningful in threes???
<maxstirner1> maybe???
<maxstirner1> :D
 * cwillu_at_work wonders if jimpop has a good definition of bloatedness
 * jimpop thinks that all unnecessary packages are bloat. YMMV 
<wildweathel> blackxored, It's 2.28.0 now.  Seeing as we go into final freeze in a few hours, I can safely say "no".
<blackxored> wildweathel, hehehe
 * cwillu_at_work thinks jimpop's opinions on the matter should henceforth be heavily discounted
<jimpop> :-)
<blackxored> wildweathel, aren't ubuntu release schedules somehow based on gnome releases?? :P
<wildweathel> Nope, every 6 months, whether you need it or not.
<jimpop> ideally a base Ubuntu system shouldn't try to satisfy all of the preferences of all of the targeted users
<cwillu_at_work> wildweathel, gnome's releases are every 6 months :p
<blackxored> wildweathel, yes I know that but those months , weren't based on gnome releases somehow ;)
<maxstirner1> there were some moves to synchronise it by shuttleworth
<blackxored> wildweathel, I don't like gnome 3. that much just asking ;)
<blackxored> wildweathel, I don't like the kde-like features that are going to be introduced ;)
<blackxored> but i will like some, like the new scroll and the like :P
<jimpop> cwillu_at_work,  if it weren't for the Ubuntu installer, one could install Ubuntu on a 1GB partition
<andreas_> I have question about Wine...I'm running the 64bit Version and Karmic offers me to install Wine...since it is 32bit only does it install all the lib32-packages with it?
<cwillu_at_work> jimpop, um, alternate cd and/or server install
<jimpop> cwillu_at_work, Desktop
<wildweathel> There's an alternate desktop cd.
<cwillu_at_work> rather, the alternate cd will install a desktop
<jimpop> gtk
<natewiebe13> alright.. im trying to find something like this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-boot-cd-for-ubuntu-904/ for 9.10, karmic now uses grub2 so im prutty sure that this would either no longer work.. anyone have any ideas?
<cwillu_at_work> nothing requires you to use grub2;  grub1 can't boot an ext4 partition without a separate boot drive, but that's the only issue
<thiebaude> luca, everything works now, my resolution is set to what i want everytime i log in
<luca> thiebaude: nice to hear that
 * thiebaude fresh install 
 * cwillu_at_work cries tears of joy:  when did metacity | general | resize_with_right_button come about?
<luca> anyone here using rhythmbox?
<andreas_> rebooting...
<natewiebe13> anyone? ^
<thiebaude> bbl
<maxstirner1> luca: yes
<wildweathel> Ah, cool, Gnome is on a 6-month release cycle, too.
 * wildweathel has lost one point of nooblyness.
<mac_v> !grub2 | natewiebe13
<ubottu> natewiebe13: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mac_v> natewiebe13: grub2 should work too
<coz_> hey guys ..would someone open  Games/Chess  and see if it is a bit jerky for you?
<natewiebe13> mac_v: so in theory, the instructions there should still work?
<mac_v> yup
<maxstirner1> coz_: not the least bit jerky
<wildweathel> coz_, I'm on it.
<coz_> maxstirner1,  mm  seems real jerky here but  it may be my card
<natewiebe13> mac_v: thanks
<mac_v> coz_: might be your graphics card
<maxstirner1> which one you on? driver?
<maxstirner1> radeon at this end
<wildweathel> Oops.  I think I found a bug in gnomechess.
<coz_> maxstirner1, old nvidia card because i good one popped two caps  and took monitor and memory with it :(
<maxstirner1> :|
<maxstirner1> oooooooooooops
<maxstirner1> my karmic keeps crashing a lot, super annoying, was on bomb-proof 8.10 before
<blackxored> should  I give a try to gnome-shell in karmic???
<maxstirner1> can't find any bugs on this
<philly_chk> I installed 9.10 today on a windows 7 machine using a onboard nvidia raid, but I installed it only a 3rd SATA drive.. but it borked all the OS's from running.. any ideas how to repair?
<maxstirner1> philly_chk: could you not install wvista boot loader over the top using vista cd?
<mbeierl> what is gnome-shell?
<gregweb> Hi, using Karmic 9.10 beta, plasma-widget-networkmanagement disappeared, how to reaadd to system tray?
<wildweathel> <<onboard nvidia raid>> oh, that sounds bad.  Was tha 3rd SATA drive part of the RAID?  If not, installing the vista boot loader will hopefully fix things.
<philly_chk> maxstirnerl: I booted with the w7 rescue mode and it doesn't see it as a OS, but when I drop to the command line I can see the partitions (C,D), I can even see them from this CD-booted ubuntu
<RediXe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver  (Does anyone know if this info is still valid in 9.10, I have X1300 trying to get dual monitor working)
<arakthor> Has anyone had any issues with eclipse plugin installationg in Karmic?
<maxstirner1> philly_chk: does the ubuntu installer not recognise vista? if so, you could install ubuntu bootloader over top
<blackxored> arakthor, yes it's a reported issue
<wildweathel> RediXe, I think it should just work.  I have the mobile version of that card (X1400) with no problems under Jaunty.  I haven't tried using an external monitor yet on Karmic.
<wildweathel> Have you tried it yet?
<philly_chk> maxstirner1: I got no errors, when installing I saw all the partitions and chose the drive.. just when it reboot got the NO SYSTEM error, tried even juggling the boot order in BIOS and nada, I can't even "boot from 1st" partiton on the ubuntu CD
<diwic> I see you're speaking of Grub 2...I have a problem; the latest kernel 2.6.31-14 does not show up in the menu, only -13, -12 and -11.
<wildweathel> diwic, no error messages during install?
<blackxored> diwic, sudo update-grub ??? :P
<philly_chk> can you just install GRUB from the cd boot mode?
<andreas_> which version of grub do I have installed? In Synaptics it says grub is installed and in not installed (left over) it says grub-pc 1.97...)
<maxstirner1> philly_chk: sounds nasty.. seems ubuntu isntalled its boot loader - and failed
<Pici> andreas_: 1.97 is grub2
<andreas_> Pici: I know but it's unchecked here...
<andreas_> so I have grub1 and not grub2, right?
<philly_chk> maxstirner1: Hmm
<diwic> wildweathel: well, it said something about "I cannot find /boot/grub/menu.lst, would you like me to create one for you?" and I picked the default (no)
<andreas_> with which command can I check which version of grub is installed?
<diwic> blackxored: result is http://paste.ubuntu.com/293406/ - but it does not help
<blackxored> andersk, grub --version
<wildweathel> diwic, it sounds like you have grub2, but menu.lst is a grub1 thing.
<imessedup> hey guys, how do i enter recovery mode in new grub ? i messed up installing graphics drivers, and xfails, im not sure how do i enter recovery mode in new grub
<RediXe> wildweathel, What do you mean by external monitor? I was about to use the proprietary driver in 8.10 but apparently 9.10 drops support for my card so I'm using the ati open source driver for the first time. I'm just getting mirrored screens (dual 22in)
<wildweathel> imessedup, hold shift during boot.
<blackxored> talking about grub I did a dist-upgrade, so how can I upgrade grub as well?
<imessedup> wildweathel: thanks, ill try that now :]
<coz_> hey guys  another question...anyone having issues with playing dvds  so far?  iam here
<RediXe> wildweathel, I used to use the proprietary drivers in 8.10*
<wildweathel> RediXe, external monitor is second monitor for us laptop folk.  I mean that using a previous version I had dual monitor working.  The free driver is quite good now.
<blackxored> how I upgrade to grub2???
<diwic> wildweathel: I tried startupmanager but I uninstalled it afterwards, could this have messed up my system?
<RediXe> wildweathel, I'm not on a laptop
<coz_> blackxored,  I believe karmic has grub2 already
<blackxored> coz_, I did a dist-upgrade from jaunty, grub wasn't updated
<blackxored> coz_, is intended behaviour but now I want to give grub2 a try :P\
<coz_> blackxored,  oh ok   you might want to go to the #grub channel also
<wildweathel> RediXe, Yes, but the X1400 (which I have) is the laptop version of the X1300 (what you have).
<Pici> blackxored: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Installing%20/%20Upgrading
<coz_> blackxored,  grub2 is way different especially editing grub
<blackxored> coz_, this is karmic channel dude I need to ask here first ;) don't you think
<RediXe> wildweathel, ahhh - sorry :P I usually don't use ati (on work machine)
<blackxored> Pici, thanks :P
<coz_> blackxored,  not necesarily    #grub will have just as much if not more info on this  as this channel if no one can help here
<RediXe> wildweathel, well both monitors are working just in a mirrored view not a big desktop or something of the sort. The gnome-display-properties has the option to un-check "Mirrored Screen" but that doesn't appear to have any effect.
<blackxored> coz_, I'm following Pici's link it's quite easy ;)
<coz_> blackxored,  sounds like good advice
<gregweb> Does someone have a hint how to get the network manager widget back in the system tray (it does not appear in the "Add Widget" dialog box, I'm on KUbuntu, KDE  4.3.2)
<wildweathel> RediXe, that sounds like a bug then.  I'd try right now but a) that means unplugging from the internet (no wireless) and b) the family is using the TV right now.
<wildweathel> gregweb, have you tried logging out and back in?
<Veinor> woohoo, apt-getting upgrades at 80 Mbps
<gregweb> wildweathel: yes, I rebooted (it happened when switching to another user)
<gregweb> wildweathel: I meant: rebooted and it didn't help
<diwic> wildweathel: seems like I somehow switched back to grub1...I'll try to upgrade again, thanks
<wildweathel> Good luck, diwic.
<RediXe> wildweathel, just some more info on it - I have to run sudo gnome-display-properties from terminal because running from the menu doesn't work. It launches but when it tries to write the virtual resolution it just locks up. sudo gets around this but again to no avail.
<wildweathel> Wow, sounds like g-d-p is messed up.  I'll have to play with it tomorrow.
<philly_chk> Whats the default su password on ubuntu?
<RediXe> wildweathel, well it's not totally messed up - it rotates my monitors just fine :P
<philly_chk> nothing like not being able to fix my own system lol
<guntbert> !root | philly_chk
<ubottu> philly_chk: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Veinor> philly_chk: use sudo with your own password
<philly_chk> alrighty, thanks
<wildweathel> gregweb, I'm looking into the networkmanager issue
<wildweathel> Well, the widget.
<gregweb> wildweathel: thanks, maybe it's a dock issue, I filed a bug report to launchpad with more information: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/+bug/451537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451537 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "Network Manager Widget in System Tray Disappeared After User Switching" [Undecided,New]
<gregweb> ubottu: yess
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yess
<wildweathel> And I shall read it too my edification.
<wildweathel> Also, ubottu, tell gregweb about ubottu
<wildweathel> Ach,
<wildweathel> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ni1s> I've noticed that karmic doesnt have /etc/default/avahi-daemon, which I would need to have avahi working(dumb ISP domain'ing), how do I enable avahi (forcefully) in karmic?
<gregweb> wilweathel: ;-)
<jimpop> anybody know when Bug #393008 (gnome-power-manager) is going to be addressed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393008 in gnome-power-manager "[Karmic] power management icon says laptop is connected to power when it isn't" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393008
<blackxored> you can't use gnome-shell with compiz??
<alex88> ok..i've got the xsplash image changed..but..i need to change the image that comes first
<alex88> where is the gdm config file?
<oorah> is the beta an improvement worth upgrading to right now?
<evanpro> Things are broken.
<wildweathel> oorah, I dunno.  It depends on you and your computer.  Do you like fixing stuff?
<oorah> wildweathel, is there still stuff to fix? lol
<oorah> wildweathel, how much faster is it?
<guntbert> oorah: of course there is - what did you expect?
<evanpro> I'm running Karmic, and when my system boots, it jams up and never finishes.
<evanpro> If I run in recovery mode, I see the fsck line, then a note that my HD is "clean", then nothing happens.
<wildweathel> See?
<guntbert> evanpro: run fsck -f (for force)
<wildweathel> Is there a good way to see the boot process?  xsplash is nice, but not for fixing stuff.
<evanpro> guntbert, I've actually booted into a USB key and fsck'd  the HD manually.
<gregweb> my machine boots fast, but sometimes xorg uses 99% cpu (mostly system) after having booted, need to reboot to "fix" it
<guntbert> evanpro: yes, I thought so, but sometimes you have to tell fsck "yes, you shall really check the whole drive and not only the "clean" flag!"
<evanpro> guntbert, OK, I'll give it a shot
<oorah> is the beta a lot faster than the current version?
<durt> Just did an update and rebooted, it took forever to boot, I don't know what it was doing as the screen was blank with a flickering cursor in the top left corner
<andreas_> does startupmanager uninstall grub2 and install grub1?
<wildweathel> durt, are you chatting on a different computer?
<durt> andreas_, ya I think that happend to me
<durt> wildweathel, yes
<oorah> is the beta a lot faster than the current version?
<andreas_> I thought grub2 is default...I've installed startupmanager and Synaptics shows me grub2 as "not installed (leftovers)"...
<radix> so, karmic changed the default settings for auto-mounting of FAT32-formatted usb keys that I plug in so that the files are world-readable. Since I host my SSH private key on such a usb key, ssh-add fails to work. Is there a way to change the settings so that it auto-mounts this key with permissions restricted to the currently-logged-in user, like it used to do in older versions of Ubuntu?
<andreas_> now I've installed grub-pc (which is the grub2 package) and grub and startupmanager are removed...
<HoopyCat> oorah:  when dropped, they both fall at approx. the same rate
<durt> andreas_ ya, a reinstall of grub2 worked fine for me
<andreas_> worked...
<wildweathel> durt: Try rebooting but remove quiet and splash from the end of the kernel command line.
<wildweathel> So you can see what's happening.
<durt> wildweathel, will do
<andreas_> is there another app to configure grub2 the way startupmanager did?
<oorah> how bout xubuntu beta? in the past i've seen no difference in boot speed
<wildweathel> oorah, check out this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/UsingDevelopmentReleases  It might be faster, but there's no guarantees but that it'll be buggy.
<guntbert> oorah: install Virtualbox, build a VM and give it a try
 * wildweathel seconds guntbert.
<Brian_> was there just a big update?
<guntbert> wildweathel: seems we scared oorah away - was not My intention
<wildweathel> oops. :(
<wildweathel> Netsplit?
<Brian_> what the hell
<guntbert> wildweathel: and the capital M wasn't intentional either :)
<wildweathel> Anyway, Brian, I haven't seen a bigger than usual update.  It averages about 100MB of packages a day.
 * Crashbit a drogarse → Tetrazepam+dexiubuprofeno+rabeprazol
<wildweathel> Or a little less, if you don't upgrade every day.
<rom> hi
<wildweathel> !test
<mersault> is anyone aware of a repo for more up to date xen packages? anyone maintaining a 3.4.1 or 3.4-testing repo anywhere?
<wildweathel> mersault, now that the network's back to normal, you might want to re-ask your question.  (Sorry, I don't know)
<arakthor> why do so few -dev packages in ubuntu include manpages?
<tormod> does anyone know if/where the broken terminal bell has been reported?
<wildweathel> I think it has been,
<tormod> any idea which package?
<wildweathel> bug 77010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77010 in hundredpapercuts "Overuse of system beep without volume control" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77010
<tormod> wildweathel, thanks
<tormod> well I don't get the beep, just a pop
<bjsnider> arakthor, -dev packages only contain developmental headers. look for the manpage for the non-dev package
<wildweathel> tormod, does happen when you play music, or only when your computer should be quiet?
<tormod> wildweathel, when it should be quiet. music works fine.
<tormod> if I trigger a system bell, I hear a loud pop, like something got plugged in, then it doesn't work for a while
<tormod> "work" like in making a pop
<radix> does anyone know what affects the permissions of an automounted FAT32 USB key when it's plugged in? I assume something in udev. I'd like to get the old behavior pre-karmic, where the permissions were restricted to the current user session, instead of world-readable.
<wildweathel> tormod, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-July/009134.html  There's a test kernel there for you to try.  Before you start with that though, this problem can be temporarily fixed by editing /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.  Comment out the last line and reboot.
<ActionParsnip> radix: you can add extra mount options, like uid=1000   makes things nice
<radix> ActionParsnip: where do I add those extra mount options?
<tormod> wildweathel, uh that's from July. this appeared like 2 days ago. I'll try the alsa-base.conf though
<wildweathel> tormod: Does it play sounds after making the pop.  Like if you trigger a bell (POP!) and then start some music, does it play?
<tormod> I'll try
<wildweathel> Unless you just switched to Karmic, it's probably another problem...
<ActionParsnip> radix: when you mount the device
<tormod> no I have been running karmic for months :)
<SimFire> Hello Guys, do anyone of you have a problem with xorg taking 100% cpu and VT switching beeing disabled after upgrade to Kubuntu Karmic?
<radix> ActionParsnip: like I said, the device is auto-mounted when I plug in the usb key. I'm not doing it explicitly.
<shane2peru> does anyone know  what package copydir comes with? copydir is a command, but not sure what package to install to get it one my other box.
<tormod> wildweathel, actually aplay only gives a pop
<SimFire> tried google but found no good solution, only that some arch and debian people also seem to have the same problem with 4.3.2?
<ActionParsnip> radix: sudo mkdir /media/usb; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb -t vfat -o uid=1000,rw,user
<ActionParsnip> radix: you may have to do it explicitly
<radix> I'd rather not. :)
<radix> That would mean I'd have to plug in the key, unmount it (after it being auto-mounted by udev, or whatever), then remount it with that command line, every time I want to use it.
<wildweathel> tormod, How long of a sound file?  The problem I'm familiar with is that Karmic is powering down the soundcard amps.  They might take a second or two to turn back on.  If you only aplay a short clip, the card might not turn on fast enough to hear anything.
<radix> I'm pretty sure there must be some way to change the default settings for how karmic auto-mounts a usb key.
<ActionParsnip> if you arent getting the right access you will have to, you could add it to fstab using its UUID
<cybersplice> Evening.
<Jordan_U> radix: You can set extra mount options from nautilus, right click the volume and go to properties
<cfurlin> I'm having a wireless problem with Karmic beta on a netbook. Wireless works fine when I run the OS from the USB stick, but after installing the OS from the stick, no more wireless. Anyone know why that would be?
<radix> Jordan_U: I thought that would be possible, but I don't see anything about mount options in that window.
<tormod> wildweathel, could be that. I play a longer piece, and starting/stopping makes a pop if I pause it too long
<wildweathel> but, do you get sound when you play something longer?
<Jordan_U> radix: The settings drop down in the disk or volume tabs
<tormod> wildweathel, yes I get sound then, but with a pop when I resume after a long pause
<wildweathel> Lets see if changing alsa-base.conf fixes it.
<radix> Jordan_U: I don't have either of those tabs. I'm navigating to /media with nautilus and right-clicking on the mount point and going to "Properties". Maybe I need to navigate to the properties window some other way?
<tormod> wildweathel, seems like threshold is between 10 and 15 seconds (of pause=
<Jordan_U> radix: Go to Places > Computer
<wildweathel> tormod: Default in alsa-base.conf is to power down after 10 seconds.
<radix> Jordan_U: aha, okay.
<tormod> wildweathel, aha
<grusum> I seem to be stuck at 2.6.31-12 even tho 2.6.31-13 and 14 are in /var/cache/apt/archives... anyone know how to update to newer kernels ?
<radix> Jordan_U: hmm... still no difference. I only see the usual tabs that I get with any folder. Basic, Emblems, Permissions, Open With, and Notes. nothing about mount options.
<ActionParsnip> grusum: tell apt-get to install it
<joaopinto> grusum, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<radix> Jordan_U: I'm also totally up-to-date on karmic; I just updated half an hour ago.
<ActionParsnip> grusum: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.31-13-generic
<grusum> have used Synaptic Pkg Manager but never requires reboot nor do it evidently install it...
<SimFire> Any Kubuntu Karmic user who have this 100% CPU xorg problem after upgrade? http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=81798 ?
<Jordan_U> radix: Do you see an icon on the desktop for your thumb drive? The key is that it's a property of nautilus's idea of the volume, not a property of the directory that happens to be the mountpoint
<tormod> wildweathel, yes it was the powerdown option. thanks a bunch!
<rom> there is no remaining battery prediction
<rom> anymore :(
<radix> Jordan_U: yeah, there's a volume icon on my desktop when I plug it in too. right-click -> properties on that is the same. Tabs are: Basic, Emblems, Permissions, Notes.
<radix> Jordan_U: If you're seeing something different with a usb thumb drive then something's pretty strange...
<wildweathel> tormod: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-July/009134.html for bug-report instructions.  The test kernels are only for 64 bit, so if you're on 32, that will be it for now.
<tormod> yes I am on 32bit
<Jordan_U> radix: That's how it is in Jaunty, if it's not that way in karmic Gnome either removed the feature or more likely it's a bug
<dupondje> hmz, sdems like I can't open PDF documents anymore
<dupondje> the link to 'document viewer' is gone
<dupondje> any idea how to put it back ?
<radix> Jordan_U: oh, you're running jaunty still? yeah, I think I seem to remember seeing mount options in older versions of Ubuntu.
<radix> that's why I was kind of lost after upgrading to karmic.
<thiebaude> dupondje, do you have evince installed?
<BluesKaj> has anyone managed to remove/purge pulseaudio modules from his/her setup , without wrecking alsa ?
<dupondje> thiebaude: yep
<radix> Jordan_U: it may have been removed since the bigger focus on udev in this release (?)
<wildweathel> dupondje: Try running evince in a terminal.
<wildweathel> Does it open?
<Jordan_U> radix: Oh, now I remember. I think you can change mount options in Palimpsest
 * radix apt-cache search
<radix> nothing...?
<dupondje> wildweathel: yep, without problem
<Jordan_U> radix: It's installed by default in karmic, don't remember what the menu entry is named
<radix> oh, typo
<wildweathel> dupondje: Okay, now if you right-click on a pdf?
<radix> Jordan_U: ah, "Disk Utility". Yeah, I already came across that, and couldn't find any place in it to change m ount options.
<grusum> actionParsnip: when I do sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic it says  "That 2.6.31-14 is already the newest version" but uname -r says I's using -12
<dupondje> wildweathel: the link seems back ...
<wildweathel> Link?
<dupondje> well pdf evince ... :)
<dupondje> file association :)
<wildweathel> Oh, it works now?  Don't sneeze!
<radix> Jordan_U: it only lets me... change the filesystem type and the label. and delete the volume or make it bootable.
<radix> Jordan_U: by the way, thanks very much for chatting about this :)
<Jordan_U> radix: np, hopefully I can find something helpfull to say eventually :)
<Trizicus> After installing Ubuntu and trying to boot in Vista and restarting and trying to boot into vista again the Vista loading screen appears then my computer just reboots. How could I fix this?
<ubox> has anyone else experienced a problem with firefox 3.5? not automatically knowing what to open things with
<mersault> is anyone aware of a repo for more up to date xen packages? anyone maintaining a 3.4.1 or 3.4-testing repo anywhere?
<grusum> anyone help with updating to newer kernel??/ I seem to be stuck at 2.6.31-12 ??? even though apt-get says 2.6.31-14 is already installed
<dupondje> grusum: try to run update-grub
<radix> Jordan_U: do you have any suggestions on packages I might file bugs or ask Questions against in launchpad?
<ldeveaux> hello! I'm using Kubuntu Karmic Beta. How can I force all connections to pass through a SOCKS 5 proxy? thanks in advance
<ubox> grusum, .. beat me to it dupondje
<RediXe> wildweathel, well, I just realized that I didn't update after installing >< going to see any updates will help with the dual monitor and gnome-display-properties
<grusum> aha - says my /usr is broken
<wildweathel> RediXe, good idea! ;)
<wildweathel> grusum, could you pastebin?
<Trizicus> After installing Ubuntu and trying to boot in Vista and restarting and trying to boot into vista again the Vista loading screen appears then my computer just reboots. How could I fix this?
<grusum> wildwathel - never have done it before... this first time here tooo.....
<wildweathel> !pb | grusum
<ubottu> grusum: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dupondje> long live ubuntu :)
<dupondje> trying to fix Windows installation here
<dupondje> it gives 'Error while installing
<dupondje> great error description ;)
<wildweathel> dupondje, the Windows installer?
<dupondje> just windows crap :) no ubuntu involved :p
<dupondje> btw, somebody has Thunderbird installed ?
<dupondje> need to get something confirmed :)
<Trizicus> After installing Ubuntu and trying to boot in Vista and restarting and trying to boot into vista again the Vista loading screen appears then my computer just reboots. How could I fix this?
<wildweathel> Trizicus, did you install Vista first?
<Trizicus> yes
<wildweathel> Did you resize the partition?
<dupondje> Trizicus: but you get Vista boot screen ?
<SimFire> just killed xorg and now cpu usage for xorg is back to normal in kde, which is good, but i don't know what the problem is?
<Trizicus> Yes I get the bootscreen then the computer just restarts
<dupondje> SimFire: try checking xorg logs
<dupondje> Trizicus: try safe mode ?
<Trizicus> Same thing
<Trizicus> Vista cant even repair itself with the DVD
<dupondje> Trizicus: its time to fully move to Ubuntu then ;)
<Trizicus> This is basically my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552398
<ubox> scary, i tried to see my display settings and everything went nuts, grew large and unresponsive
<ubox> i guess next time i will use nvidia's tools
<wildweathel> Trizicus, if the DVD doesn't repair, I don't see what your options are other than re-installing Vista or asking MS's tech-support.  (Oh, they'll love you...)
<Trizicus> nty
<Trizicus> it's an obv vista problem
<lucas_> hello i have a problem! http://paste.ubuntu.com/293460/
<lucas_> i dont know whats wrong
<wildweathel> lucas, My Spanish is bad, but it looks like dpkg is broken.  Anyone here know how to deal with that?
<lucas_> no idea about it??
<wildweathel> Fortunately, I haven't run into anything like that yet.
<lucas_> guys?
<Vipan> Hi all
<joebodo> !hi | vipan
<ubottu> vipan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Vipan> I wonde if any of you have had any issues when upgrading Jaunty to Karmic Beta ?
<wildweathel> lucas, the first thing I'd want to do is get the english error message and google it.
<joebodo> lucas
<joebodo> lucas normally, running if sudo apt-get update fails, it will tell you want to run to fix the error
<yofel> jussi01: wildweathel: lucas_ is already gone...
<yofel> joaopinto: ^^^
<Jordan_U> radix: Looks like the package that provided that functionality for nautilus was gnome-mount, which indeed uses hal
<wildweathel> Too bad.
<radix> Jordan_U: I think this might be something about the switch to devicekit-disks?
<Jordan_U> radix: Yes, since hal is depricated, so are utilities that depend on hal, like gnome-mount
<radix> ahhh, right, ok.
<radix> Jordan_U: so, I'm currently composing a Question for devicekit-disks on launchpad
<Vipan> i heard about changes to ext4 in Karmic, did anyone notice a performance difference on that ? and also, is Karmic that much faster as some people claim or is it just like always ?
<ubox> vipan, i think it is very much faster
<ubox> especially start up
<yofel> Vipan: the ext4 changes for karmic are more stability than performance related, but boot is definitely faster now
<joaopinto> Vipan, karmic just uses ext4 as default, ext4 was already available on jaunty
<wildweathel> Vipan, boot is faster, but it downloads just as slow over Roadrunner :p
<joebodo> Vipan, from what i know, you need to do a fresh install to get the full benefits of ext4 (and you'll get grub2 also)
<joaopinto> well, is not about a fresh install, but an ext4 formatted filesystem :P
<NoelJB> dtchen, do you have an open bug on the fact that the "beep muted on boot" bug is back?
<joebodo> joaopinto, i suppose you could convert each file system over manually
<joaopinto> joebodo, you can, but you don't get the performance improvement
<joebodo> joaopinto, so i guess that leaves a fresh install as about the only optin
<joebodo> *option*
<joaopinto> joebodo, not really, you can backup your data, reformat as ext4 and restore
<joaopinto> joebodo, which actually is the required option for /home
<joebodo> joaopinto, got it  - thx
<radix> Jordan_U: In case you're curious, I've filed the question: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devicekit-disks/+question/85848
<radix> Jordan_U: thanks again for the guiding :)
<sebsebseb> hi
<ubox> general computing question
<ioka> guys I can not install the beta 9.10 from the usb drive
<ioka> it gives me I/O error
<ubox> my laptop supports 2gb 667mhz ram, it has 1gb 3xxmhz currently. will one 2gb @667mhz see a large performance boost?
<joaopinto> !ot | ubottu
<ubottu> joaopinto: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ioka> I try to change to ext3 also.Same thing I/O error
<ubox> or is two 1gb667 sticks better?
<joaopinto> ubox, try #hardware
<ioka> maybe ubuntu copies the files from the usb drive too fast and my usb pen can not handle it.Any ideas?
<yofel> ioka: did you verify the cd image with md5sum after downloading it, or did you check it before booting it?
<ubox> thanks joapinto
<ioka> this happens at 45% of installation
<ioka> there is no md5sum for the beta iso
<yofel> ioka: yes, that can happen with a bad image
<yofel> ioka: there is
<ioka> where I can not find it
<sebsebseb> ioka: installing the beta now hmm when the release is not that far away
<sebsebseb> maybe better to just wait untill the relase
<ioka> 2 weeks?
<yofel> ioka: you might want to try a daily image
<sebsebseb> 29th October
<yofel> !daily | ioka
<ubottu> ioka: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<yofel> ioka: with this you won't have to install that many updates
<ioka> what is the different between tht two links?
<ioka> *difference
<yofel> ioka: one is the text mode install, one is the live disk
<ioka> ok do not what text mode is, so I'll try the live install
<ioka> 10x
<yofel> ioka: and for the next time: on the beta page, when you get to the download page with the iso files there are md5 and sha checksum files on top of the list
<douglasawh-work> did anybody else see Linux Outlaws' Dan post to identi.ca about install problems? has anyone else seen similar?
<ioka> I download not from this page.I used mirror I think.One question.I have a amd athlon .How can I check weather if it is full 64 bit processor, so I can use the advantages from the ubuntu 64?
<yofel> ioka: not sure... depends on what athlon it is.
<ioka> windows says amd athlon(tm) 64 processor 3200+
<ubox> that is 64bit ioka
<ubox> if in doubt try out the 64bit live cd
<ubox> but that is the same as mine
<ioka> there are no mirrors for the daily builds, right?
<ubox> yes.. one sec
<ubox> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ChogyDan> anyone know the process by with one could fix a ftbfs error?  Fixing compile errors sounds easy enough, but I really don't know the process.  I assume that I can apt-get source the packages, run the make file, fix the errors, but then what?
<yofel> ChogyDan: if you want to build a package locally, you run apt-get source <package> , go into the source directory and run 'debuild' there, that will compile the app and build the .deb files
<yofel> ChogyDan: you'll get signature failures at the end, you can ignore those
<ChogyDan> yofel: ok.
<Amaranth> ChogyDan: If you fix the problems make a diff of your changes
<Amaranth> ChogyDan: What I do in those cases is fix the problems then rename the directory to foo-0.1.1.new then apt-get source foo again which will give you a new foo-0.1.1
<Amaranth> ChogyDan: then you can diff the two (but be sure to only diff the files you edited)
<ChogyDan> Amaranth: ok
<Sh4wn> Ok guys, I did a "partial upgrade" because a lot of updates came in recently, but now my karmic installation is broken. I tried to fix it, by going into recovery mode, and run dpkg fix. Unfortunateley, networking doesn't work, so dpkg can't get any packages. I tried to run the net root, connect to my wireless by running iwconfig wlan0 essid "My SSID", iwconfig wlan0 ap mac-address, dhclient wlan0, but dhclient doesn't get any DHCPOFFER's, so no network. ->
<Sh4wn>  can't fix my installation
<ChogyDan> ls
<ChogyDan> oops, wc
<Sh4wn> why does the netroot have no networking?
<Sh4wn> with only wireless available
<RussellAlan> I think Karmic is reading my mind.
<RussellAlan> It's altering settings when I think about altering them.
<jemark> since one of the latest update i have sometimes a system beep and i can't turn it off :(
<NoelJB> yofel, not to mention having to get the build dependencies for that package.
<jemark> when I turn the laptop off and when there is a warning... it's veryy load
<jemark> loud
<yofel> NoelJB: oops, yes ^^
<Sh4wn> anybody an answer on my question? :)
<ChogyDan> Sh4wn: have you thought about using a livecd?
<Sh4wn> and then reinstalling ChogyDan ?
<ChogyDan> Sh4wn: well, no, I was thinking of just fixing the apt/dpkg errors you were having
<NoelJB> Sh4wn, I don't suppose starting with DON'T DO THAT (partial upgrades) unless you really really really know you're sure helps?
<Sh4wn> Ubuntu actually came with it, I though it would be the best way
<NoelJB> Sh4wn, one problem is that the wireless networking is probably waiting to be told by the network manager to start, and that would be kicked off by the gnome session.
<ChogyDan> Sh4wn: you should be able to bootup, chroot into your drive, and then run apt upgrade, reconfigures whatever
<Sh4wn> ChogyDan ah ok
<Sh4wn> will try, but I don't have any empty cd's at the moment, should order some new :')
<Sh4wn> NoelJB is it possible to start it manually?
<RussellAlan> ound through flash players in the browser doesnt work.
<RussellAlan> Sound*
<RussellAlan> Anyone know what this can be caused from
<RussellAlan> Firefox*
<ChogyDan> Sh4wn: I use usb drives and rw cds  :(
<phako> if totem or wine apps always change my desktop settings (from external monitor only to extended on notebook and external) - against what package exactly would I file a bug?
<NoelJB> Sh4wn, drop by #nm.  answer is yes, but the person best able to tell you how is there right now.
<RediXe> wildweathel, If your still around .. after updating I got dual monitors :) ... but I seem to have lost the option to rotate the monitor to the left or right .. only normal and upside down ... would like to rotate one to the left .. any idea's on how to do this?
<ioka> is unetbootin reliable for making live usb with ubuntu under windows? maybe unetbootin is causing problems and that's why I can not install it from the usb
<alteregoa> ok i use almost lunatic lemur, and i have a problem
<Uschi_> hi there, I experience a painful slow wireless networking with karmic, using ipw3945
<RediXe> wildweathel, oh yeah - that update helped a lot :P just missing the rotate left/right option and the 2nd monitor seems to flicker on and off every so often (didn't do that before)
<joseantoniordlmc> hi
<komputes> How do you disable the X buffer/paste (middle click, or R+L =middleclick emulation) in Kasrmic? (w/o editing xorg.conf since it doesn't exist)
<joseantoniordlmc> does anyone know hot to enable the desktop effects
<joseantoniordlmc> ia alredy installed the nvidia drivers
<joseantoniordlmc> does anyone know how to enable the desktop effects
<bjsnider> system>preferences>appearance>visual effects
<chuck_phl> Anyone here dual boot windows 7 and 9.10?
<phako> chuck_phl: yes, me
<chuck_phl> phako: No issue with W7 bootloader taking a crap?  I had to screw with DISKPART and boosec to just get w7 booting again, I never saw the grub loader, both OS's wouldnt work
<chuck_phl> phako: I have an odd disk setup I guess, 3 drives 2 in a RAID and 3rd just a JBOD single
<_tuxxy> any news on the flash problem yet guys
<ioka> what flash problem?
<thiebaude> _tuxxy, i didn't know there was a flash problem
<_tuxxy> the 64-bit flash doesnt work properly
<_tuxxy> the adobe plugin
<_tuxxy> youtube videos wont respond to liek the play and time trackers and also on other flash pages it doesnt recognize any clicks
<ioka> yes i have one . it says corruped package bad consistency.I do not know how to fix it.Dicided to leave it that way
<_tuxxy> anyone here on 64-bit try flash on youtube quick
<chuck_phl> is there a wubi for 9.10? I guess i'm too retarded to install linux the old fasioned way lol
<ioka> there is a wubi in every live iso
<thiebaude> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ioka> just open it with demon tools
<ioka> and activate wibi
<chuck_phl> thx
<leaf-sheep> chuck_phl: You make me sad. :(
<_tuxxy> maybe i should make a bug for this flash error then but the flash plugin im using is adobe 64-bit and dont think its in the repos =/
<chuck_phl> leaf-sheep: why's that leaf? cause I just spent a few hours getting my windows 7 to boot again after ubuntu borked my bootloader with no error messages or anything working.  all the info I google has help for 9.04 + vista/7 or simpler installs
<leaf-sheep> chuck_phl: You called linux retarded. :(
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-15
<chuck_phl> leaf-sheep: open eyes, I called myself retarded cause I can't figure it out and no one here has the problem.. so leaves me thinking its me
<chuck_phl> always thought installing a test os onto a seperate hard drive was the safest way
<chuck_phl> until the bootloader sticks it to you
<leaf-sheep> chuck_phl: I'm kidding. That's what happen when you mess with the knacking koalas.
<leaf-sheep> chuck_phl: You tested the beta or you tried the daily karmic iso?
<chuck_phl> leaf-sheep: hey, it looks cool thats why I wanna try it, just the beta
<leaf-sheep> chuck_phl: Rule #1 -- Always have a main system. If you do not have one, then it's not wise to play around on it.
<leaf-sheep> chuck_phl: There are lot of updates since the beta -- You should give karmic daily iso a try and see if that works.  Otherwise, stick with what you want to do.
<chuck_phl> leaf-sheep: well as long as the distro doesn't format my partitions, I'm a pro at rebooting 50 times and screwing with microsoft's crap disk tools
<chuck_phl> if I get karmic installed can I use update to get it current?
<joaopinto> !final | chuck_phl
<ubottu> chuck_phl: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<chuck_phl> the bedside manner in IRC is scary, anyways thanks for the helps guys.. gonna go gothic /slit my wrists while installing this!
<joseantoniordlmc> does anyone know how to enable the desktop effects
<joaopinto> joseantoniordlmc, you were already told
<joaopinto> <bjsnider> system>preferences>appearance>visual effects
<rob0> Bedside manner? Whose bed?
<joseantoniordlmc>  I went away sorry
<rob0> leaf-sheep, are you being scary?
<joseantoniordlmc> can anybody help me please
<rob0> 23:07 < joaopinto> joseantoniordlmc, you were already told
<rob0> 23:07 < joaopinto> <bjsnider> system>preferences>appearance>visual effects
<leaf-sheep> rob0: I don't see why I should not. This is the good month to start scaring kids.
<thiebaude> joseantoniordlmc, are your graphics card drivers installed?
<rob0> But being a sheep, I must tell you:
<rob0> that's baaaaaaaaaaaad
<joseantoniordlmc> thanks im  very stupid sorry
<joseantoniordlmc> yes now its working
<joseantoniordlmc> does anyone knows a blog or something similar that gives nice support for karmic software
<leaf-sheep> joseantoniordlmc: Google "Ubuntu Guide Karmic" -- It should be similar to Intrepid Guides/Support
<shadowhywind> joseantoniordlmc: your best but is the forums
<joseantoniordlmc> but like tutorials
<spiraliz> _tuxxy, youtube works fine
<leaf-sheep> joseantoniordlmc: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic
<quidnunc> How do I disable the GDM login-ready sound?
<shadowhywind> if you look in the forums there are tons of tutorials, I just got done using one to install eclipse
<_tuxxy> spiraliz, with the 64-bit flash plugin
<shadowhywind> joseantoniordlmc: another thing, is look for the ubuntu wiki, those tutorials might help too
<joseantoniordlmc> like this one http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/09/picasa-35-linux-install.html
<joseantoniordlmc> but for more sofware
<joseantoniordlmc> or any different blog
<spiraliz> _tuxxy, oh, i just installed the one from repositories
<shadowhywind> joseantoniordlmc: search for what you want here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<_tuxxy> ye I dont like that its too slow and buggy
<RussellAlan> wheres an ubuntu server room?
<Cameron> Hi.  I have a problem with the mysql client binary.  Keys like DEL ant CTRL-LEFT or CTRL-RIGHT print odd characters to the terminal rather than performing their action.   Is this likely a config ussue, or a bug ?
<durt> RussellAlan, #ubuntu-server IIRC
<Veinor> gah. I need to install a package from launchpad but there's no karmic repository, only a jaunty one
<Omar87> The system keeps crashing on me and logging out.
<quidnunc> How do I disable the GDM login-ready sound?
<girlsname> My Dell Mini 10v has an audio hiccup on 9.10 Beta when using any sort of 3D Graphics.
<mzz> quidnunc: bug 437429
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437429 in ubuntu-sounds "Cannot prevent login sound" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437429
<mzz> err
<girlsname> Not quiet :-D
<mzz> the "invalid" in there isn't the full story, see the bug's actual status :)
<girlsname> *quite
<mzz> I don't know about audio hickups, sorry.
<girlsname> I never tested it out in 9.04 before I moved over to beta so Im not sure if it was there as well or not.
<mzz> "hickup" may simply be pulse being cpu-starved for a split second, I think
<mzz> but it could be something completely different, I can't really help there.
<girlsname> I think hiccup might be the wrong description
<girlsname> its a stutter really
<mzz> quidnunc: that one actually bugs me enough that I'm going to try to patch it tomorrow (judging from the bug comments it's not hard)
<kcsrnd> if i download karmic beta, can i upgrade to the stable version when it releases?
<quidnunc> mzz: I'm glad its not just me. Thanks.
<kcsrnd> i'm ready to take vista off my laptop, but i'm wondering if i shouldn't wait the 15 days
<mzz> kcsrnd: perhaps do a scratch install of the beta now (shrinking vista instead of replacing it), then decide in 15 days whether you want to freshly install final
<mzz> kcsrnd: afaik you'll be pretty close to final if you install now and then fully upgrade (final freeze is now-ish)
<mzz> but I'm still a bit new to ubuntu, so I might be missing something
<mzz> or wait a week and install the rc :)
<Fernandos> Is it possible to activate Compiz in Ubuntu Karmic (9.10) with my ATI R350??
<mzz> Fernandos: I'd expect that to work, but I haven't actually tried (and I'm not going to get around to it in the next few days, I think)
<girlsname> Another problem Ive had from 9.04 to 9.10 is the touchpad seems less responsive for "Touch Click". I sometimes have to bang on it to get it work.
<mzz> I haven't noticed that
<girlsname> You have a 10v?
<Fernandos> mzz I simply installed the restricted drivers, that's why compiz is not working anymore
<mzz> I have noticed touchpads aren't actually pressure-sensitive, it's more like surface area-sensitive
<mzz> Fernandos: yeah, I wouldn't install the restricted drivers for a 3xx caard
<mzz> card, even
<Fernandos> mzz: compiz worked before! But youtube and any video was EXTREMELY laggy :(
<mzz> girlsname: no, completely different laptop, but I haven't noticed its touchpad behaving differently as far as clicking goes
<kcsrnd> i only turn compiz on when friends stop by .lol
<mzz> Fernandos: yes, but current fglrx dropped support for that card, while I suspect the xf86-video-ati in karmic is a bit better than what's in jaunty
<girlsname> Hmm maybe its just mental but I dont recall having as hard of a time as I do now on 9.04
<mzz> girlsname: oh, it's entirely possible it did change and I just don't notice because I was way above the threshold before
<mzz> girlsname: you can tweak this stuff though, let me spin up the laptop and see how
<Fernandos> mzz: what I don't understand is. It worked like a charm on ubuntu 8.10, why doesn't it work on ubuntu 9.10?
<mzz> Fernandos: remind me what version of xorg-server 8.10 has?
<Fernandos> videos weren't laggy. I had the flicker bug, but compiz worked.
<mzz> Fernandos: also, did you actually try without the restricted drivers first? If not: can you completely uninstall them and try compiz?
<Fernandos> mzz: I know that the xorg-server is not the same and many many things changed...
<mzz> Fernandos: fglrx (restricted driver) is dropping support for everything that's reasonably well-supported by the open one (performance is still a bit behind occasionally, but features are there)
<Fernandos> mzz: as said. compiz works perfect with the originally installed drivers, BUT ANY video laggs so much that video in any form is unusable.
<mzz> Fernandos: the versions of fglrx that still support your card don't work well or at all with recent xorg-server
<Fernandos> damn fucking ATI
<mzz> Fernandos: so your best bet is either to stick with an ancient xorg-server and fglrx or upgrade to the open drivers
<mzz> Fernandos: I don't know offhand what version of xf86-video-ati ended up in karmic, but there's likely one tweak you can make:
<Fernandos> mzz: you mean downgrade to the open drivers..
<mzz> Fernandos: if you use the gst media preferences thingy you should see you have two xv adaptors available, one using textured video, the other not. Try both.
<Fernandos> mzz: It's cool to have compiz. But uncool when no youtube or any video works. you know..
<mzz> Fernandos: I have an rv350 (radeon 9600xt), it handles fullscreen video (xv, so most stuff that isn't flash) just fine
<Fernandos> ah.. I remember
<mzz> Fernandos: I've pretty much given up on flash on linux
<Fernandos> xv
<mzz> so I can't really help you with that one
<Fernandos> mzz: flash seems to work "nearly" perfect in linux with the restricted drivers
<mzz> this is odd
<Fernandos> but then there's no compiz^
<mzz> that's not my experience with flash on linux using any drivers :)
<Fernandos> and if you use the open drivers, compiz works. but flash  and any video lags
<Fernandos> I know why. I think that's because ADOBE uses GPU accelaration
<Fernandos> called hardware acceleration, I disabled it. but without "any" effect.
<Fernandos> only the restricted drivers made video work, but compiz.
 * mzz shrugs
<mzz> both compiz and non-flash video worked for me
<mzz> flash isn't a thing I care about, so you'll have to wait for someone else to help you with that
<Fernandos> non-flash video is unusably slow, even with a small windows.. when you use the open drivers
<mzz> although actually I guess I should try gnash and/or swfdec again at some point
<mzz> that's not been my experience. What are you testing with?
<Fernandos> mzz: I don't think that will change anything. It's related to a hardware accelartion problem, which is tied to the gpu drivers
<mzz> again, I've used an rv350 card (probably similar to yours) using compiz and fullscreen or large windowed video with no problem. If you're on the open drivers and have problems I can attempt to debug this
<girlsname> is ubuntu one suppose to be up now?
<Fernandos> mzz: I've got a fresh install of ubuntu karmic (9.10), where compiz worked but no video or flash. Then I installed "xorg-driver-fglrx+dependencies" and flash worked perfect and video worked too, even HD-video was fine on fullscreen. but compiz was disabled
<mzz> yes
<girlsname> mzz yes to me?
<mzz> girlsname: sorry, no
<girlsname> No problem.
<mzz> Fernandos: if you want me to I can attempt to debug your xv video performance using the open drivers problem. If you prefer to keep using fglrx I can't help with that one.
<Fernandos> mzz: I can not even open the "ati control center" -> "initialisation failed"
<girlsname> Also, I found out the 10v uses Realtek ALC272 for audio, are there any known issues with it on Ubuntu in general or 9.10?
<mzz> girlsname: searching the bug tracker might be worth doing
<mzz> there don't seem to be that many people around in here right now :)
<girlsname> Yea Im giving it a look right now.
<Fernandos> girlsname: Realtek audio should usually work in ubuntu karmic
<girlsname> Yea it does except when I try to play a game it ends up stuttering horribly bad even though the game itself runs fine.
<mzz> girlsname: if you don't mind commandline utils: using xinput to mess with the "Synaptics Finger" property (specifically the first and second value) might help with your clicking problem
<Fernandos> mzz: gonna try to launch compiz in the console.. I just enabled gstreamer multimedia settings->video->no xv
<mzz> Fernandos: err, if you're on the open drivers that's the opposite of what you want. If you're still on fglrx: there's very little point in keeping me updated, as I haven't used fglrx in months :P
<stpere> hi, is there some trick to debug the popping sound I sometimes get in Karmic?
<intok> how do I get permissions setup so that I can use klamav to download virus signatures?
<mzz> girlsname: http://pastebin.com/f10e26268 is my /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi, which (among other things) sets a touchpad option (the "synaptics" bit). If you're somewhat familiar with the tools involved xinput and "man synaptics" and that example should allow you to mess with touch sensitivity
<mzz> stpere: make sure you're fully updated, afaik there have been some changes power management-wise that might help with that
<mzz> beyond that I don't know, other than that searching for power management and sound might help
<girlsname> mzz thanks
<mzz> girlsname: the driver's quite customizable, but I don't think there's a good friendly ui for it, other than the very limited mouse preferences in gnome
<stpere> mzz: thanks for the tip
<dmj7261> I seem to have killed my Karmic liveusb
<mzz> aww :(
<dmj7261> Is there some issue with installing software on LiveUSBs?
<Fernandos> had to restart x
<Fernandos> open drivers now
<Fernandos> I can enable compiz now
<Fernandos> mzz: I assume video lags again now.
<Fernandos> mzz: let me test
<mzz> Fernandos: so make sure you *are* using xv, and try both adaptors (gstreamer-properties lets you choose)
<Fernandos> ok
<Fernandos> damn, there's no video when I need one
<Fernandos> mzz: ?? ehm.. I don't understand.. this crap.. youtube works.. and compiz too.. just a video is left to confirm that everything magically works..
<mzz> I'd expect youtube to work windowed but maybe not keep up fullscreened
<imau> hi
<imau> Hi, i just install 9.10, everything was fine until i installed the nvidia driver, my laptop has a nvidia 8400 go. Is this a knowed issue ??
<mzz> but I can't say I tested that recently, at least not on the system with that radeon
<Fernandos> mzz: fuc* it WORKS!
<mzz> yes, it really should. I really don't understand why it originally didn't, unless you weren't getting xv in whatever movie player you tested with
<Fernandos> mzz: I can't believe it.. youtube works flawless and hd videos too and even compiz works
<mzz> performance in opengl is still a bit behind though, and some compiz effects don't work yet (missing shaders features, afaik)
<sebsebseb> Fernandos: Try not to swear in the channel :)
<Fernandos> mzz: but the gstreamer multimedia settings are on AUTO again..
<mzz> but the open driver really has caught up with the closed one at least as far as features goes (you should be able to wobble video players and whatnot)
<Fernandos> sebsebseb: k, dood!
<mzz> imau: might want to search the bug tracker, not all that many people active in here right now
<Fernandos> sebsebseb: I was just too happy it works..without doing anything except installing/uninstalling restricted drivers. and enabling "no-xv" gs multimedia settings and turning back to auto... damn that's so hilarious.. seems it's been oktober's fool joke of my computer
<imau> mzz : at the launchpad ?
<mzz> imau: yep
<imau> thx :)
<Guest47562> I upgraded to ubuntu karmic on my laptop (dell 1545n with ubuntu) and now wireless networks will not show up.  Does anyone know why?
<RussellAlan> How can I minimize all windows with a key combo?
<Fernandos> Guest47562: did you try to disable and enable the wifi card?
<mzz> huh, policykit just got autoremoved. I'm assuming that was just a compat version though.
<Fernandos> Guest47562: sometimes this helps magically...
<jcastro> RussellAlan: ctrl-alt-d
<Guest47562> Fernandos: yeah
<Guest47562> Fernandos: do you know how I can tell if it is on or off? =\
<mzz> RussellAlan: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts lets you set one to "Hide all normal windows and set focus to the desktop" (defaults to ctrl+alt+d here)
<aprilhare> hello.
<RussellAlan> Hmm, it's not working.
<mzz> Guest47562: is the card listed if you click the networkmanager icon on the panel?
<RussellAlan> Maybe it's set to something else.
<Guest47562> mzz: only auto eth0
<mzz> Guest47562: or actually: does it mention "Wireless Networks" there?
<Cameron> karmic seems to have a bug in mysql (client) where the DEL key prints ~ instead of deleting the character.  Worked fine in jaunty.  Could this be a bug, or a config issue ?
<mzz> Guest47562: (I know it doesn't list any actual networks, but is the header there, telling you there aren't any available?)
<aprilhare> has anyone noticed problems with the cups daemon? i came back after this computer had been on for a while and noticed cupsd had crashed, but couldn't report the bug back. oh, and addressing cupsd through zeroconf appears to be broken.
<Guest47562> mzz: no, which is what I'm wondering about.
<Fernandos> Guest47562: Do you see an icon on the top right corner wich is similar to a connected plug?
<Guest47562> mzz: I upgraded to karmic and it disappeared.
<mzz> Guest47562: sounds like the driver has issues or didn't get loaded then, which means you'll have to figure out what the card is so you know which driver *should* have gotten loade
<spotter> anyone having problems upgrading gdm?
<mzz> loaded, even
<Fernandos> Guest47562: righclick it
<spotter> it works
<Guest47562> Fernandos: yeah I have that because I'm using a cat5 cable right now.
<spotter> but fails to configure
<aprilhare> how do i restart cupsd without rebooting? :)
<RussellAlan> mzz: How come no keyboard shortcuts are working?
<Guest47562> Fernandos: is there a way to check if my wireless card is detected from there?
<Fernandos> Guest47562: I see. But it should show enable/disable wireless network if I remember correctly. long time I used wifi..
<Guest47562> mzz: well I tried enabling/disabling it and checking dmesg but nothing appeared on there
<mzz> aprilhare: there's /etc/init.d/cups, but I don't know what the recommended way of invoking those in ubuntu is (it may be "invoke-rc.d cups restart")
<mzz> RussellAlan: I don't know. Nonstandard wm?
<Guest47562> Fernandos: It used to for me yet now it does not.
<aprilhare> is fail. "cupsd: Child exited on signal 15!"
<Fernandos> Guest47562: hmm. let me see..
<aprilhare> cupsd is fail imo
<Fernandos> Guest47562:  goto system->system settings->network diagnosis
<mzz> printers are surprisingly annoying. I try to avoid them (not print stuff)
<Guest47562> Fernandos: system settings?
<spotter> seems gdm doesn't like being upgraded as root
<spotter> needs to be done as sudo'd user
<Fernandos> Guest47562:  I'm using a german os.. I don't know how it's called in english actually
<Guest47562> Fernandos: I think it's just preferences in the english version.
<mzz> Guest47562: I'd try to figure out which driver should pick up the card (either by finding out the chipset and googling or by booting a different linux that does pick it up), manually modprobe-ing that driver, and then checking dmesg
<aprilhare> Fernandos: give us the name auf deutsch and we'll translate
<Fernandos> System->Systemverwaltung->Netzwerkdiagnose
<Fernandos> then you'll be on the devices tab and need to click the dropdown, if you see a wireless device. you'll probably have it installed
<aprilhare> System -> System Administration -> Network Diagnosis
<aprilhare> something like that :)
<Veinor> Network Tools
<aprilhare> yay!
<Fernandos> hehe
<Guest47562> I do not have a network diagnosis
<Fernandos> but you have "Network Tools"
<aprilhare> Fernandos: give it a burl
<Guest47562> Fernandos: yeah
<Guest47562> Fernandos: network connections I'm assuming
<Guest47562> Fernandos: I'm fairly certain that this is a driver issue.
<intok> how do I get permissions setup so that I can use klamav to download virus signatures?
<intok> need to scan a widows volume
<Guest47562> Fernandos: I will research further. Thank you. :)
<Fernandos> Guest47562: np. you can ask a dell support assitant too. Isn't that free? It should be.. if you bought a dell. Because this is not an official support channel, we're just users as you and me
<dmj7261> anyone have sound stop working in either firefox or flash?
<nerdy_kid> hi all, ive found a vague bug with karmics pulseaudio controler...(in GNOME)
<Guest47562> Fernandos: true
<Guest47562> Fernandos: dunno since I changed the o
<Guest47562> os*
<Fernandos> Guest47562: I think Dell has support for ubuntu questions too..
<nerdy_kid> just wondering what i should do about it...can reproduce it and all, just not sure what it is
<geoff918> I just tested GRUB2, it works; but I'm unable to add my system to this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing
<geoff918> the WLAN issue I had myself, simply restarted the system after upgrade--and it was fine--did you try that?
<FMsoundmaster45> is there issues with usb support under 9.10?
<geoff918> @FMsoundmaster45: Is there a specific problem you're having? Is there a specific device you're worried about?
<mzz> I'm pretty sure you can find *some* usb issue that's new in karmic
<mzz> so yeah, question's a little useless if it's this broad
<geoff918> @FM: I haven't experienced any USB problems at all. Much the opposite, I have support for some devices I once didn't. Although, doing a google search did turn up a few problems with some random printers, etc.
<FMsoundmaster45> "geoff918: my proc/bus/usb folder was empty then i did: mount -t usbfs /dev/bus/usb /proc/bus/usb/ but still i get: access to resource has been denied when i run xsane
 * evilaim dances *
<geoff918> @FM: I'm unsure, but that sounds like a permissions / group error
<mzz> FMsoundmaster45: so what device (I'm guessing in /dev/bus/usb/) is it talking to and what are its permissions?
<mzz> because yeah, that sounds like you're not in some group you want to be in
<raz1146> If Someone using OVI Suite And Content Copier PLEASE PME ! Thanks alot .
<FMsoundmaster45> ok
<FMsoundmaster45> but why is not my usb devices auto mounted in proc/bus/usb.... and why do my usbmodem work even not present in proc/bus usb?
<mzz> FMsoundmaster45: last time I checked /proc/bus/usb was at least partially deprecated, so I wouldn't worry about that
<mzz> FMsoundmaster45: I would check the permissions on stuff in /dev/ and/or use strace to find out what it's actually not getting permissions on (if it's not telling you)
<FMsoundmaster45> i got a tip in #sane to add: usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs noauto,devmode=0666 0 0 , in /etc/fstab and: mount -o remount usbfs. now i will check if it works :9
<mzz> bah, use groups
<FMsoundmaster45> mzz do i have to add a group of my own? there is no scanner group yet
<mzz> sorry, no time
<geoff918> @FM: I too have to run
<mzz> (also no desire to keep trying to talk you out of manyally mounting an usbfs)
<geoff918> but I *really* wouldn't add it in fstab
<FMsoundmaster45> ?????
<dmj7261> Can updates be applied to liveusb?
<leaf-sheep> dmj7261: Persistent mode, perhaps.
<dmj7261> I just realize that it won't install updates since I don't have the space for it.
<shiznebit> hi
<shiznebit> what program can i use to save the video coming out of my capture card ( from  composite ) ?
<leaf-sheep> shiznebit: Off my head?  VLC.
<shiznebit> be nice if it worked
<shiznebit> setting it to v4l2 shows nothing
<shiznebit> i could get tvtime to outout
<shiznebit> but i can't capture it
<gbear14275> I am having problems creating virtual machines on a remote machine using an .iso image with virt manager.  Specifically I think I am looking for the 'browse local' option to select a .iso image but it is greyed out.  Can someone tell me if there is a way to enable this feature?  All i have been able to do is creating non-booting vms.  Thanks for any who try
<shiznebit> leaf-sheep, i figured it out
<shiznebit> i had to use v4lctl -c /dev/video0 setinput Composite
<shiznebit> then i could use vlc
<maxxist> so my audio kinda sucks in karmic beta.  I am getting pops before any system sounds.  its an intel g33 audio chipset.  would it go away if I switched to alsa?
<timber> anyone knows if the problem with the audio....when open a sound file the computer makes a noise like a crack
<timber> anyone knows if this problem has been fixed?
<webbb82> was there a big update today?
<durt> webbb82, there was a kernel update.
<webbb82> ok that must have beenn it
<webbb82> ]how can I change the default download manager to multiget
<gbear14275> anyone know what version of virt-manager will be included with karmic?
<gbear14275> I'm having a problem trying to create guest vm's via virt-manager on a remote machine
<gbear14275> supposedly its fixed in the newest versions but karmic appears to be a version behind
<aprilhare> grrr can't restart cupsd and don't wanna reboot!
<aprilhare> yet i have to.
<Amaranth> gbear14275: I suspect the versions of most packages are fixed at this point
<gbear14275> Amaranth: I feared that... I tried to finding a .deb of virt-manager's latest but it wont install because the python library it depends on isn't new enough... now I can't find any way to install the newest library
<assoguerozen_sx> someone here use pcsx2?
<ghendar> greets peeps
<habanany_> looking for a good linux dj remix software
<hunger__> hey everyone
<hunger__> has anyone been able to get HDMI audio working on an nvidia card?
<foxbuntu> hunger__, yes
<foxbuntu> hunger__, provide me the link from: aplay -l | pastebinit
<hunger__> foxbuntu: http://pastebin.com/m6c63ebf2
<hunger__> no digital :(
<foxbuntu> hunger__, provide me the link from: aplay -L | pastebinit
<ubox> any one have trouble with a plasmoid saying it can not create a python script engine
<hunger__> foxbuntu: http://pastebin.com/d2b29acdb
<foxbuntu> hunger__, is this an onboard HDMI card, or PCIe/AGP card?
<hunger__> onboard, this is a laptop
<hunger__> Nvidia, Geforce 8600 GT to be specific
<foxbuntu> hunger__, well it seems your HDMI port is not registering an Audio device, depends on the laptop, some (like mine) dont support audio over the HDMI
<foxbuntu> hunger__, some of them allow you to enable it in the BIOS
<hunger__> foxbuntu, i know it works though, it was working in 8.10, read in a post that it was removed in 9.04
<hunger__> i've been reading that there's a patch required for the kernel, but also read that its not needed in 9.10
<foxbuntu> hunger__, apt-cache policy alsa-base | pastebinit
<foxbuntu> hunger__, thats quite possible
<hunger__> http://pastebin.com/d2b2ce5a
<foxbuntu> hunger__, you didnt mention it was previously working ;)
<hunger__> foxbuntu :D i know, multitasking between this chan and reading so motting details :D
<hunger__> omitting, even
<foxbuntu> hunger__, looks like you are already on 9.10
<hunger__> yessir i am
<foxbuntu> alright
<foxbuntu> hunger__, what laptop?
<hunger__> Asus G1S-B1
<foxbuntu> hunger__, something you *could* try
<foxbuntu> hunger__, I have in the past made it work by downloading the Realtek HD Audio Codec package from their site and installing that
<foxbuntu> hunger__, fair warning though, kernel updates *could* break it and require a reinstall later on
<texnofobix> I'm amazed how well karmic is working :) awesome work!
<hunger__> fox, i see, i may just wait til 9.10 is final and see what the final word is since it was supposed to be put back in when 9.10 is final
<hunger__> i may need to wait since this is a production laptop :D LOL
<foxbuntu> hunger__, prob a good idea
<hunger__> yeah, i went to 9.10 out of desperation
<hunger__> 9.04 became terribly unstable for me when i started using netbeans
<hunger__> thanks fox :D
<texnofobix> i went to 9.10 since it was easier to get the kernel working for my new netbook
<hunger__> 9.10 so far is great, im waiting for the ext3 -> ext4 conversion to be final
<texnofobix> i installed ext4
<texnofobix> well formatted to it
<texnofobix> kde netbook is a little different
<hunger__> yeah i may format entirely and go to ext4
<texnofobix> there is no converter?
<tsoporan_> Hello, I have a small problem I am using grub2 as my default boot loader, problem is I am never presented a boot menu to boot into another os it just goes on right ahead straight into Ubuntu. I've tried hitting esc or enter before but that did nothing, any ideas?
<dshepherd> shift?
<dshepherd> tsoporan_: holding down Shift at boot will show it.  --- I just read that here ..https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-September/007874.html
<tsoporan_> *reads* alright thanks I'll try that. ;)
<dshepherd> tsoporan_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 <--  this is a good read too
<tsoporan_> That's odd that it doesn't detect a second OS though, it says its supposed to display the menu in that case.
<tsoporan_> Hmm.
<tsoporan_> Welp, bbs.
<DanaG> dtchen: oh hey, I remembered seeing on one of the mailing lists, some mention of an alsa backports package... is that going to appear in the repos or some PPA?
<goodmami> I'm having trouble getting ibus to work with Japanese and Chinese input. Can anybody advise?
<leaf-sheep> Is it possible for me to use a jaunty package on karmic?
<rashed2020> Is it possible to use a Hardy package on Intrepid?
<LSD|Ninja> Does/will suspend in Karmic work well enough to justify devoting 2GB+ to swap for it?
<durt> leaf-sheep, rashed2020 it's possible but there is no guarantee
<leaf-sheep> durt: How would I do that? Do I download the source? Move to Karmic and debuild it?
<durt> you could, but if the deps are satisfied, just install with gdebi.
<rashed2020> I was just kidding. I don't know the answer to that question but I wanted to pretend I knew.
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja: Depends on the hardware, you can always just create a swap file, especially if you are only going to use it for suspend to disk
<leaf-sheep> durt: What is gdebi? Is that GUI (click and install) thing?
<leaf-sheep> !info gdebi > leaf-sheep
<durt> just a front for dpkg with dep solving capabilities.
<leaf-sheep> Meh, I don't know if that'll work. I'll try what I can since I'm prepared to mess with X
<leaf-sheep> durt: Thanks.
<durt> ya like I said if the deps are satisfiable, if it's X there are obviously version changes.
<LSD|Ninja> Jordan_U: Either way I'd be allocating 2GB+ What I want to know is whether or not suspend works well enough to justify that in a limited space environment. If not, I'll just create a 256MB swap partition and go without suspend. It's a neat feature to have though, so I'd like to have it if I can.
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja: I meant that you could create a swap file and try suspend to disk a few times. If it works, keep the file. If not, don't
<jdsbluedevl> hi.  Can someone tell me what happened to the sound in today's build?
<jdsbluedevl> anyone here?
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: Working here
<jdsbluedevl> how is it working for you?  I can't even get alsamixer to keep the master volume steady
<jdsbluedevl> anyone else available in the room?
<texnofobix> hi
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: No problems, probably hardware specific. File a bug report ( after checking that one hasn't been filed already of course )
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: wouldn't know under what package to file
<jdsbluedevl> and it isn't hardware, sound was working before
<jdsbluedevl> texnofobisx: are you having sound problems from today's Karmic build?
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: I'm not saying that it's a hardware problem, I'm saying it's probably a bug that only effects certain hardware
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: Run "ubuntu-bug" and follow the prompts to find the right package ( and provide usefull information about your system )
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: running ubuntu-bug, then clicking on "other problem", gives me a "specify a package" error.
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: I guess they haven't finished that feature yet
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: What is happening with the master volume exactly?
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: I slide it up, and after two seconds it resets
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: also, Headphone LFE and Headphone Center are spontaneously activated and deactivated
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: Does the same thing happen with "alsamixer -c 0"? ( if not then it's probably a pulseaudio bug )
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: yes
<TuTUXG> after update python-qt4 4.6, some plasmoids failed to load with error about python scriptengine
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: ubuntu-bug -p alsa-base
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: thx
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: np
<Aruza> im attempting to install 9.10 onto a raid using wubi any suggestions? im getting to the install and it shows the "slideshow" but after this it sits at a black screen
<sebsebseb> Aruza: it's a good idea to avoide Wubi, things can go rather wrong with it
<sebsebseb> Aruza: Real partitions :)
<ekontsevoy> On Karmic when I press ctrl+alt+fn I get a screen+byobu session, I am surprised to see it there. I don't want it, because I run screen via ssh on my servers, and screen inside of screen is painful, so I am looking how to turn this off. How do I switch to a plain console (by default - I know that I can just type 'exit')
<Aruza> sebsebseb: yeah i may just install it to the extra 640gb drive i have laying around
<jdsbluedevl> bug submitted, number is 451900
<sebsebseb> Aruza: Sounds good, also you might want to wait untill the final before installing it, the final is October 29th
<Jordan_U> ekontsevoy: byobu-config
<Aruza> sebsebseb: are there major problems with the beta?
<Jordan_U> ekontsevoy: You should know that it probably does what you want it to do with regard to ssh
<sebsebseb> Aruza: not as such I guess, but there can be issues yes
<ekontsevoy> Jordan_U: yeah, I saw that when I press F9. But I'm curious how does this work? How do virtual consoles start byobu?
<jdsbluedevl> Aruza: depending on your hardware, alsa may be messed up
<Jordan_U> ekontsevoy: The reason it's started with login shells is so that rather than always typing "screen -x" it just reconnects to ( or starts ) screen automatically
<jdsbluedevl> also, how do I change my bootup splash (not the login screen) from Kubuntu to Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> ekontsevoy: The only reason the vt would have screen is if you logged in, if you aren't on the LiveCD that is a *huge* security issue if you are seeing it without logging in
<ekontsevoy> Jordan_U: I'm logged in, I am trying to figure out where (which file in /etc or in ~/) bash is configured to start screen+bynobu
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: ~/.profile
<ekontsevoy> I find it useful enough to use this setup in other distros, so this is why I'm diggin deeper.
<Jordan_U> ekontsevoy: It's only run for login shells, which is why it's not in .bashrc
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: file doesn't exist
<ekontsevoy> Jordan_U: which rc file do login shells init from?
<Jordan_U> ekontsevoy: byobu is available for other recent distros. It started in Ubuntu but it's not tied to it in any way
<Jordan_U> ekontsevoy: ~/.profile
<ekontsevoy> Jordan_U: perfect! that's what I was looking for. Thanks a bunch
<Jordan_U> ekontsevoy: np :)
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: What file?
<jdsbluedevl> ~/.profile
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: It isn't neccisary, if you setup byobu to start at login the file will be created
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: Are you sure it doesn't exist though? Are you looking in your home folder and showing hidden files?
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: I even did "ls ~/.*", not there
<ekontsevoy> Jordan_U: hm... can't find mentioning of screen in there... looking at /etc/profile.d ...
<jdsbluedevl> and how do you set up  byobu to run at start?
<Jordan_U> ekontsevoy: "`echo $- | grep -qs i` && [ -x /usr/bin/screen-launcher ] && /usr/bin/screen-launcher" is what is at the end of my .profile with jaunty
<ekontsevoy> jdsbluedevl: yeah that's what I'm trying to figure out
<ekontsevoy> :)
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: ekontsevoy: Just run "byobu-config" in a terminal
<ekontsevoy> Jordan_U: Ughh... I'm an idiot, I was looking in /etc/profile - thank you, my ~/.profile looks the same as what you posted!
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: I'm getting "unable to open "onfig""
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: No spaces
<jdsbluedevl> oh, thought there was a space
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: turns out it was on by default
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: ok, so now that I have the .profile file, how do I set it up to do an Ubuntu splash?  All I see is " `echo #- | grep -qs i` &&which byobu-launcher > /dev/null && byobu-launcher"
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: Byobu doesn't provide a "splash", do use use the "screen" command line application?
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: ??
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: I don't think that you want byobu
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: The things I said about byobu were meant for ekontsevoy. What are you trying to do?
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: oh, sorry.  You mentioned me along with him, so I thought you were talking to both of us
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: I'm trying to change the bootup splash from Kubuntu to Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: Install kubuntu-artwork-usplash for kubuntu, ubuntu-artwork-usplash for ubuntu. Note that only the white on black ubuntu icon is "usplash", after that the splash is actually done by GDM in karmic
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: there is no ubuntu-artwork-usplash package
<jdsbluedevl> and usplash is already installed
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: Sorry, usplash-theme-ubuntu
<pablo_> hi
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: already installed
<jdsbluedevl> so I guess that means I need to find what switches between the two of them
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: Is kubuntu-artwork-usplash also installed?
<pablo_> I'm having troubles with upstart after upgrading karmic today: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<pablo_> any hints or pointers?
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: yes, and removing that would break the kubuntu-desktop metapackage I also have installed
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<jdsbluedevl> ok, thx
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: np
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: actually, it didn't work
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: Do you see a small white ubuntu icon on a black background at the very begginning of boot?
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: maybe not, but I still saw the Kubuntu splash
<Degot> Hi... Situation : After Installing Server amd64 9.10 , i can`t start ubuntu... during boot process, system can`t mount /dev/sda1.... ext4 or ext3 it doesn`t matter, result is the same. BUT 9.04 installation  works fine with ext3/ext4... Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: Are you using kdm or gdm?
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: I thought I was using gdm
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: yes, I am using gdm
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: I don't know why you are still seeing the kubuntu splash then
<oldude67> how do i get into the grub2 config file to see what all kernels are in there to delete the old ones?
<oldude67> is it /etc/grub/grub.cfg or /etc/boot/grub.cfg?
<Jordan_U> oldude67: You probably want to either just remove the old kernel packages or edit /etc/grub.d/
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: ok, thx anyways.  Time for sleep anyways
<oldude67> Jordan_U, yes i want to remove them but was going to use aptitude purge remove ---  to get rid of them.but can find the list of kernels its not in grub.d
<Degot> Hi... Situation : After Installing Server amd64 9.10 , i can`t start ubuntu... during boot process, system can`t mount /dev/sda1.... ext4 or ext3 it doesn`t matter, result is the same. BUT 9.04 installation  works fine with ext3/ext4... Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> oldude67: Just "ls /boot/vmlinuz*"
<oldude67> ok thanks ill try that.
<Jordan_U> Degot: Does it drop you to a busybox shell?
<Degot> Jordan_U: Hi. Yes.. it drops my to BusyBoy
<Degot> *drops me
<Jordan_U> Degot: Can you mount the partitions manually from there?
<Degot> Jordan_U:No, i can`t... BB`s shell  doesn`t see my partitions.... only /dev/sda sdb sdc    .... When i use Ubuntu LiveCD.... i see all partitions, but i can`t mount them
<Jordan_U> Degot: What happens when you try to mount them from the LiveCD?
<Degot> Jordan_U: something about Corrupted Descriptors.... fsck doesn`t help
<Jordan_U> Degot: Is that the 9.04 liveCD or the 9.10?
<Degot> Jordan_U: 9.10
<Jordan_U> Degot: Try the latest daily CD and if it doesn't work file a bug by running "ubuntu-bug linux" from the daily LiveCD
<Degot> Jordan_U: Thank you... i`ll try
<oldude67> oh what a hassle i will mess with getting rid of old kernels in the morning...to late to mess with it tonight.
<snkcld> anyone here got eclipse 3.5 software updates working on karmic
<snkcld> ?
<oldude67> oh this has been a long couple of days and im so tired, was there any issues with the new kernel and updates today?
<oldude67> ok got rid of the old kernels, wasnt to sure if kpackage would do it right or not, just update-grub and everything seems to have worked..so will see on next reboot.
<oldude67> noticed there was like 173 updates today and a couple of them were kind of important ....did it affect the system any like the pulse and the kernel?
<LSD|Ninja> There's still no prompt to/automatic way of dealing with old kernels? :/
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja: Nope, they don't even show up in computer janitor :(
<oldude67> LSD|Ninja, if you go into synaptics or kpackage which ever you use you can get rid of them that way, i was just trying to do it threw terminal instead.
<oldude67> anyone know off the top of there head what the command is to do a fsck check at boot?
<matyd> i just upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and used the noacpi function because i have intel chipset. worked perfectly before i upgraded heh, i managed to get command line and irssi to get some help
<oldude67> matyd, try doing a update and see if that helps, cause most of the intel issues have been fixed as far as i know, and im on one myself.
<matyd> so just sudo apt-get update?
<matyd> sorry i'm a newb ;P
<oldude67> matyd, try sudo aptitude update
<oldude67> matyd, then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<matyd> running kubuntu
<matyd> k
<oldude67> matyd, me to im using kubuntu with lxde desktop.
<matyd> k
<matyd> thanks will try
<oldude67> yw and np.
<LSD|Ninja> oldude67: Yeah, I know how to get rid of them manually I just think that's unacceptable in a distro of this nature. I understand the reasoning behind keeping them, but you don't need a dozen kernels lying around doing nothing. Listing them in Computer Janitor would be a start, but a better way of handling it would be to somehow limit the number of kernels allowed to accumulate. When installing a new kernel, keep the one immediately pre
<oldude67> LSD|Ninja, i agree, but when doing an update it just tells me that i need to remove the old ones, i think it should auto do it as well. except prior kernel as well.
<oldude67> ok peeps its late and im out for the night..good luck and laters.
<tonyyarusso> Anybody have an offhand guess what percentage of Ubuntu users are on PPC, LPIA, or SPARC architectures?
<LSD|Ninja> tonyyarusso: I don't know about the other two, but PPC can't be that high if it's not worth maintaing an official build for
<tonyyarusso> LSD|Ninja: Well, that just means it's less than like 20% probably, but 19% vs. 0.5% would be a big difference.
 * tonyyarusso is guessing, but still
<ioka> just finished my first ever hard disk install with ubuntu 9.10 beta.So awesome and fast.It can not be compared with the shitty  GLASS install.
<filthpig> hi all. I have an issue with Xubuntu karmic beta (and the last alpha). Installing and using it is just fine, but after updating the packages and rebooting I cannot start X
<filthpig> I can log in from console and all and GDM starts, but when I'm supposed to get my desktop on screen it just throws me back to the login promt
<ioka> guys I can not locate grub menu.lst file .It locates only one menu.lst file in .../memtest/exmples/
<topyli> ioka, grub2 doesn't use a menu.lst
<ioka> so how can I change the partition because os os can not start
<ioka> I 'm following a installation tutorial and they mention an eror that can be fix by typeing the correct location of the root in menu.list
<ioka> I must do the same thing
<agent538> good morning
<agent538> i have a problem
<agent538> i have no digitalsound , but in de ubuntu i can choose for digitalsound but i think i'm deff or it just dont work.
<agent538> i have a onboard spidf
<matyd> i just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10  (kubuntu) and the gui was working great before the upgrade (i had to install with no acpi becuase of intel chipset) so i came here and was told to do sudo aptitude update and sudo aptitude safe-upgrade, did that, rebooted and still get a black screen after the 'kubuntu' load
<agent538> from asus p5k-e motherboard can  somebody help me
<matyd> is there anything else i can do to fix the problem?
<LSD|Ninja> Does Karmic use those retarded base 10 units for disk space?
<perscitus> ioka.-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<matyd> is there a way to downgrade via the command line
<perscitus> How many bugs still exist in Kubuntu karmic?
<nibbler> matyd: i think downgrade is not supported
<acicula> perscitus: launchpad can tell you
<perscitus> acicula.->  uh, link would be nice
<matyd> k
<acicula> launchpad.org
<perscitus> acicula.->  no, link to project
<LSD|Ninja> Is there any way to get the partition tool in karmic to read out in "proper" megabytes instead of this base 10 crap? It's throwing my calculations off.
<glick> excuse me does anyone know why installing drpython on karmic doent work?
<glick> i get a fatal error
<glick> Bitmap Directory (/usr/share/pyshared/drpython/bitmaps) does Not Exist.
<acicula> so does the directory exist?
<glick> no it doesnt exist
<perscitus> acicula.->  In case you dont know, launchpad is a nightmare searching for any particular project and downright near impossible.
<acicula> perscitus: true, but no sense in complaining about that to me about
<perscitus> acicula.->  hence the help
<glick> do i have to create the directory?
<acicula> launchpad is still what you want, google will give you the karmic project page, if you cant get some bug information from there
<acicula> glick: might be worth a try
<perscitus> How do I find kubuntu project on launchpad?
<glick> how would i file that bug?
<acicula> dunno, maybe under the kubuntu-desktop ?
<perscitus> acicula.->  Nice idea but no
<perscitus> acicula.->  that project doesnt exist
<glick> an;yone kow where id file the bug that dr python doesnt install correctly?
<perscitus> Perhaps Kubuntu team doesnt use launchpad for bugs
<glick> where do i file a bug for kubuntu?
<acicula> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/drpython
<acicula> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs
<acicula> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<perscitus> thank you
<acicula> i just use google to search launchpad and never launchpad itself really, it's pretty slow normally
<perscitus> s/pretty/painfully/
<glick> what the hell how come when i click on file bug, it takes me to the website on how to file a bug
<acicula> ah yeah that confused me too
<acicula> there's another link for filing a bug
<glick> how the hell do i file the bug?
<acicula> lemmy see if i can find it
<perscitus> Im switching to Kubuntu next release.
<glick> why is it so hard to file a bug in ubuntu
<glick> what the hell
<acicula> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/drpython/+filebug?no-redirect
<acicula> it's not, normally you can do it via the crashmanager or via the standard link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect as it says in the wiki
<glick> what the hell;0
<LSD|Ninja> OK, so the new karmic logon screen is nowhere near as cool as I though it'd be. I was hoping for somethign as neat and tidy as the Windows welcome screen :(
<vega-> wtf, i'm trying to use svn command line client and get "Password for 'login' GNOME keyring:"
<vega-> why and how does gnome keyring-crap interfere with command line svn client?
<vega-> and when one tries to kill it, it just respawns
<glick> who cares about the login screen?
<vega-> what login screen?
<joaopinto> !language | vega-
<ubottu> vega-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Just installed Ubuntu 9.10 Beta on my Dell Inspiron 1525 with a Broadcom 4312
<ilembitov> That wifi card is supposed to be supported by Dell's driver, which should be automatically installed through Jockey
<ilembitov> But as I get into Jockey, it looks for a driver, finds it, then I try to activate it, it asks for a password - and then nothing
<ilembitov> I mean, it just returns to the original window
<joaopinto> vega-, if you are using svn+ssh, gnomekeyring integrates as an ssh-agent
<ilembitov> And I can't install that module manually (it's supposed to be called wl). So what do I do?
<vega-> joaopinto: no, http
<vega-> joaopinto: basic apache htpasswd authentication
<vega-> svn commit -m "foo" --username foo --password bar gives:
<vega-> Password for 'login' GNOME keyring:
<vega-> no idea what to give as an answer to that
<vega-> in jaunty this worked
<topyli> vega-, try your user's password
<vega-> doesn't work
<vega-> i've never touched anything regarding this keyring stuff
<vega-> ok, anyone have a solution for killing that keyring daemon for good?
<th1> morning
<th1> after I upgraded to Karmic beta then I get this when I click "update" in the Update Manager: "Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Pre-Invoke '[ ! -x /usr/lib/ia32-archive/bin/apt-update ] || /usr/lib/ia32-archive/bin/apt-update'Sub-process returned an error code"
<th1> then I can only update the package list, by running "sudo aptitude update"
<th1> btw its a 64 bit system not 32
<th1> well I reported it as a bug now with an ID of 452011 ..
<joaopinto> vega-, I assume you are commiting to an svn+ssh
<joaopinto> vega-, http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring/Ssh
<vega-> 12:04 < vega-> joaopinto: basic apache htpasswd authentication
<joaopinto> vega-, ops, ok sorry missed that
<vega-> even if i specify --no-auth-cache it still wants the password, is it trying to store my svn password in the keyring or something?
<joaopinto> vega-, probably
<joaopinto> vega-, it seems svn was built --with-gnome-keyring
<joaopinto> vega-, http://www.nabble.com/disable-warning-about-gnome-keyring--td23506009.html
<agent538> i can not logfe in on ubuntuone
<agent538> do have some one the sane problem
<marcriera> hello everybody. does anyone know why karmic koala release candidate is shipped with a vanilla kernel?
<dupondje> Hello, I currently have a VPN server that has connection with my internal network, now I would like to expose a port of an IP in my internal network to a port on my server. So I can connect directly to my server:port without having to install a VPN client, any idea how this is possible? Its for a VNC server
<legend2440> marcriera: perhaps they know in   #ubuntu-kernel
<marcriera> thanks
<error404notfound> can anyone help fix: http://pastebin.com/m6c21ac0a ?
<error404notfound> Also i get: "dpkg: warning: obsolete option '--print-installation-architecture, please use '--print-architecture instead." during updating initramfs
<agent538> have somebody  digital sound on the karmic
<joaopinto> error404notfound, I believe there is a bug reported about that
<error404notfound> joaopinto, about which one?
<joaopinto> error404notfound, did you upgrade ?
<error404notfound> joaopinto, yes, do-release-upgrade -d
<joaopinto> error404notfound, it seems to be related to bug 451556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451556 in update-manager "fails to reboot during recent 9.04 -> 9.10 upgrades" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451556
<error404notfound> joaopinto, lets hope my browser works :D
<joaopinto> lol
<joaopinto> mvo, any hints to workaround the bug ?
<error404notfound> joaopinto, thats a different bug i think...
<dupondje> somebody ? :)
<joaopinto> error404notfound, both refer to upstart communication, /com/ubuntu/upstart
<joaopinto> #
<joaopinto> Setting up rsyslog (4.2.0-2ubuntu5) ...
<joaopinto> #
<joaopinto> start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<error404notfound> joaopinto, yes, but mine is when you are installing uprades and it fails to install due ipstart and ubuntu-minimal
<error404notfound> upstart*
<joaopinto> that is just a chain of events, your problem is with rsyslog upgrade
<joaopinto> which fails because of upstart
<tobixen> I upgraded using "apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade" yesterday, and today suspend-to-memory fails.  Is this a known issue?
<error404notfound> hmmm, so any ideas over this? coz i am dead sure if i shutdown system won't boot :P
<tobixen> does anyone else have experiences with suspend-to-memory with a freshly updated karmic?
<dupondje> could somebody explain me how I could to the tunneling ?
<agent538> i have no problems
<agent538> i update yesterday
<agent538> and i did reboot
<agent538> and her i'm
 * error404notfound waits for joaopinto's response...
<kennethaar> I have gone from 20 sec boot to 55 sec. Wh are wrong?at can I do to find out what settings
<kennethaar> I have gone from 20 sec boot to 55 sec. What can I do to find out what settings  are wrong?
<indus> hello
<indus> is anyone running doom3 on karmic?
<ilembitov> OK, I tried using ndiswrapper. Thing is, I can't get Internet to that machine if the wireless is not working. So I manually installed ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils, downloaded the needed drivers from Dell site, then ran ndiswrapper -i on the .inf file, then ndiswrapper -m. Tried modprobe ndiswrapper - doesn't work. Tried rebooting so it would autoload ndiswrapper - it loaded it,...
<ilembitov> ...but nothing works anyways, there is even no wlan0 interface. What do I do?
<indus> or quake 4
<agent538> launchpad login ubuntu one dont work
<agent538> i get again and aigan the mainpage
<agent538> for login
<kennethaar> Suspend works flawlessly though! 1 sec wake up time. It's so fast I catch my self wondering "Was it really off?"
<ilembitov> Guys, please help me someone with that ndiswrapper issue.
<kennethaar> tobixen: I will try suspend now. back in 5 secs
<indus> is anyone using doom3 in karmic
<tobixen> kennethhaar: "back in 5 secs" if lucky ;-)
<indus> where is xsplash
<kennethaar> tobixen: still works flawlessly for me...
<indus> i only see a white ubuntu logo startup shutdown
<indus> where is xsplash
<indus> where is xsplash
<error404notfound> joaopinto, still there?
<tobixen> kennethhaar: ok, thanks.  Can I have your kernel version (uname -a)?
<kennethaar> ok so I took 13 seconds. But that was because of reconnecting to the network.
<indus> i dont have any xsplash
<kennethaar> tobixen: Linux ka-hp-laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 13 16:47:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<XiXaQ> heh, I've been bragging about the ability to right-click to create encrypted and compressed folders in Ubuntu. Is that option gone in karmic? :)
<XiXaQ> compress is still there, but not encrypt?
<kennethaar> tobixen: But boot time is killing me, It was 85 seconds earlier but I turned of fsck and relatime -> noatime. So npow I am down to 55 sec. But stil far from my 20 sec in jaunty.
<joaopinto> error404notfound, sorry, busy, baby time
<error404notfound> joaopinto, i see, good :D
<tobixen> kennethaar: since I always use suspent-to-memory I don't care that much about the boot time.  Though, I bought an eee some years ago, it was eating battery while in suspend but it was really lightning fast to boot, so it didn't matter ...
 * error404notfound starts to play Frozen Bubble while someone comes up with a solution to his issue...
<tobixen> all until I replaced the pre-installed linux with ubuntu ;-)
<tobixen> seems like I had 2.6.31-10 installed instead of 2.6.31-14.  I'll try to do a reboot now, and I'll check how much time it takes ;-)
<kennethaar> tobixen: yes but I have a battery with very short charge if I leave it in standby for more than a couple of hours I have to reboot because the battery is dead.
<tobixen> hm, three minutes from I entered "sudo reboot" and until I could get up a terminal window again.
<tobixen> not good ;-)
<phako> tobixen: nah. Not good is when you need 15 minutes because after every reboot the filesystem's is shreddered
<phako> and you need a live CD to repair it first
<tobixen> still probems with sleep
<tobixen> phako: thanks, my file server is dead due to bad blocks on the hard disk ... so it has so far taken me more than a week to reboot it ;-)
<tobixen> it was working fine all until someone accidentally pressed the reboot button
<phako> ouch
<tobixen> hrm, suspend still doesn't work for me.
<kennethaar> tobixen: that sucks
<Spaceman> hi, i'm using kubuntu beta 1 how do I log in?  there is a text box for the username and one for the password,  what do I do after filling those 2 boxes?  there appears to be two buttons on the lower left, neither one offers an explanation of what they do or a tooltip
<Spaceman> any ideas?
<Spaceman> a screenshot http://www.ukimagehost.com/uploads/0995e53cd9.png
<vega-> Spaceman: wild guess, press enter ...
<Spaceman> that's easy
<Spaceman> I want a button :P
<Spaceman> (and tooltips)
<|eagles0513875|> lol
<joaopinto> Spaceman, it's probably being worked
<|eagles0513875|> afternoon joaopinto
<joaopinto> hi eagles
<joaopinto> morning
<kennethaar> how do I make a bootable usb stick from the kubuntu-netbook-remix iso?
<|eagles0513875|> !usb | kennethaar
<ubottu> kennethaar: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<|eagles0513875|> kennethaar: check the first link
<|eagles0513875|> kennethaar: i use unetbootin
<|eagles0513875|> !unetbootin | kennethaar
<kennethaar> |eagles0513875|: Thanks...
<|eagles0513875|> non problem kennethaar i use unetbootin and its easy
<vega-> joaopinto: settings "password-stores = " in .subversion/config disabled keyring stuff, thanks
<dupondje> Hello, I currently have a VPN server that has connection with my internal network, now I would like to expose a port of an IP in my internal network to a port on my server. So I can connect directly to my server:port without having to install a VPN client, any idea how this is possible? Its for a VNC server
<joaopinto> vega-, great :)
<epic> hi is there any way to work around this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plexus-container-default/+bug/417164 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417164 in maven2 "latest plexus packages breaks Maven" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<epic> nice :)
<djdarkman> hello, is there a way to kill the brightness control service or whatever it's called?
<djdarkman> it anyones the hell out a lot of people including me, cause it's going insane
<djdarkman> and nobody seems to care about the filed bug
<topyli> djdarkman, what are you talking about? :)
<djdarkman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/413399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413399 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Karmic] [i945] Screen flickers due to constantly changing brightness level" [Undecided,Triaged]
<lanoxx> mvo, are you there
<djdarkman> I just want a way to disable this service and to be able to manually adjust the brightness level
<lanoxx> mvo, http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=72741 <--- is this a known bug?
<PCTechNerd> i need some noob help if someone is willing to give it
<dupondje> nobody awake that could help me with the forwarding issue ? :)
<dupondje> PCTechNerd: just ask
<lanoxx> mvo, i was experiencing the same thing but with dolphin obening instead of nautilus when i clicked on gnome->places->somebookmark, removing dolphin and konqueror solved the problem, dolphin and konquer get automatically installed with kile as a recommended dependency
<PCTechNerd> i can't for the life of me find how to arange the icons in the favorites section of the netbook desktop launcher
<|eagles0513875|> PCTechNerd: just ask your qeustion and if anyone knows they will help
<PCTechNerd> so i'm guessing nobody knows?
<PCTechNerd> ok does anyone know how to configure the netbook remix launcher?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. heres a bug. :) Got it set to do 'auto updates' it pops up a dialog saying theyare are going tobe installed.. well its poped up like 3000+ of them while i was at work.
<Dr_Willis> My taskbar is all vertical lines with all the  dialog box's :)
<Ian_Corne> hehe :p
<Ian_Corne> is tha t3K diffrent processes started?
<Dr_Willis> Not sure.. looking into it now to file a bug.
<Dr_Willis> found a bug report..  :)  posted on July 2
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<Ian_Corne> damn :p
<Dr_Willis> gnome menus are all 'white' also..  as are all right click menus
<Dr_Willis> no text no icons..
<arielCo> Hello everyone (and good morning to those in the Americas). Has anyone seen Bug #105234 in karmic?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 105234 in network-manager "Network manager says disconnected but is connected and working" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105234
<Dr_Willis> cant even get a new shell started now
<Dr_Willis> brb\
<Ian_Corne> yeah i think they're all diffrent processes then :p
<Ian_Corne> yeah i think they're all diffrent processes then Dr_Willis ?:p
<Dr_Willis> I even had it set to 'automatically install updates'
<Dr_Willis> so im not even sure why it asked.
<Dr_Willis> i guess their definition of 'automatic' is different then mine.
<Ian_Corne> it only has automaticly install securityu updats, right?
<Dr_Willis> it has 'all' and 'security'
<Ian_Corne> sorry slow network :)
<Ian_Corne> where do you see all?
<Ian_Corne> is it in the software sources ?
<Dr_Willis> automatically install.. -> Nothing/Security/All Updates
<Dr_Willis> 'sys-> admin-?software update
<Ian_Corne> hmmm
<Ian_Corne> is it literaly "software update" ?
<wildweathel> "Update Manager," currently.
<Dr_Willis> Yes.
<Dr_Willis> 'System -> admin -> Software Update
<Ian_Corne> don't have that entry
<Dr_Willis> command =   gpk-update-viewer
<SauLus> cron does not run. I can start it manually, but how can I make it start at boot time?
<Dr_Willis> Update software installed on the system
<Ian_Corne> don't have it
<SauLus> it is on karmic
<Ian_Corne> SauLus: i was talking to Dr_Willis
<Ian_Corne> :p
<joaopinto> Ian_Corne, update-manager
<Dr_Willis> $ sudo service cron status
<Dr_Willis> cron start/running, process 1217
<Dr_Willis> yes i am on 9.1
<Ian_Corne> The program 'gpk-update-viewer' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Ian_Corne> sudo apt-get install packagekit-gnome
<Ian_Corne> it's not standard :)
<Dr_Willis> so a lot of things.
<joaopinto> Ian_Corne, the command is update-manager
<Ian_Corne> yeah i know
<SauLus> cron stop/waiting
<Ian_Corne> joaopinto: i knwo that too..
<Dr_Willis> sounds like cron crashed...
<Dr_Willis> $ sudo service cron restart
<Dr_Willis> perhaps
<SauLus> Dr_Willis: restart: Unknown instance:
<SauLus> sudo service cron start
<SauLus> cron start/running, process 2074
<SauLus> but thats the manual way. I want cron to run at every start
<SauLus> how can I enable this?
<Dr_Willis> SauLus:  it should do that allready
<Ian_Corne> it shoudl start eveyr start
<Dr_Willis>  whichis why i said cron seems tobe crashing
<SauLus> Dr_Willis: I cant grep any cron message out of /var/log/system and /var/log/messages
<Dr_Willis> but you started it just now with no error messages.. so imnot sure.
<Ian_Corne> look for cron in /etc/rc*
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Dr_Willis> cron might be handles by upstart
<SauLus> Ian_Corne: I just added it with update-rc.d cron default. It wasnt there before. I have symlinks in /etc/rc[0-6]K20cron -> ../init.d/cron
<Dr_Willis> Err.. Cron IS handled by upstart. :)
<SauLus> I did a restart and cron still wasnt running
<SauLus> ok, I dont know this
<Dr_Willis>   /etc/init/cron.conf
<Dr_Willis> Could be its crashing if you just started it and it wasent working
<SauLus> start on runlevel [2345] is inside file. But in which level am I?
<Dr_Willis> 2 is the default
<|eagles0513875|> hey Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> 1 and 6 are special.. so that says basically run on every runlevel
<Ian_Corne> 6 is for shutting down?
<Dr_Willis> I think so
<Dr_Willis> You can launch cron with out the servie stuff to the 'forground' and watch for messages perhaps
<Dr_Willis> Howdy |eagles0513875|
<|eagles0513875|> how goes it Dr_Willis
<|eagles0513875|> actually Dr_Willis is there a link to a wiki on how to setup crons
<|eagles0513875|> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<|eagles0513875|> ahhh there we go
<Dr_Willis> But it shhoukld be setup if he installed it
<Dr_Willis> its not lauinching at boot  up.. which proberly means it IS launching. but crashing.
<SauLus> Dr_Willis: when I started cron manually it doesnt die!
<Dr_Willis> does the service command show its running?
<|eagles0513875|> for me cron i want to use to automaticallly run update and dist upgrade thats why i ask
<Dr_Willis> |eagles0513875|:  heh - i tried the gpk-update-manager tool and came home to 3000+ dialogs on the desktop asking to' update now?'
<SauLus> Dr_Willis: after i did service start cron : ervice cron status
<SauLus> cron start/running, process 2074
<|eagles0513875|> Dr_Willis: O_O
<wildweathel> |eagles0513875|, that sound's like a bad idea.  Update is already done automatically, and you probably shouldn't blindly dist-upgrade.
<SauLus> |eagles0513875|: use cron-apt
<Dr_Willis> I mainly wanted it to just auto-download the stuff.
<|eagles0513875|> SauLus: O_o
<Dr_Willis> !info cron-apt
<ubottu> cron-apt (source: cron-apt): automatic update of packages using apt-get. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 220 kB
<|eagles0513875|> hehe touche you beat me to it Dr_Willis
<|eagles0513875|> ahhhh will have to remember to download that when i get home
<Dr_Willis> The following extra packages will be installed:
<Dr_Willis>   bsd-mailx mailx
<Dr_Willis> :) guess it has to email me when its done stuff
<Ian_Corne> Dr_Willis: auto download without installing?
<Dr_Willis> !info mailx
<ubottu> mailx (source: bsd-mailx (8.1.2-0.20081101cvs-2ubuntu1)): Transitional package for mailx rename. In component main, is optional. Version 1:20081101-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Ian_Corne> software sources  has that option
<Dr_Willis> !info  bsd-mailx
<ubottu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<|eagles0513875|> hahah Dr_Willis way to confuse the bot
<Ian_Corne> ubuntu-bug ubottu
<Ian_Corne> :p
<Tarthen1> yay, finally
<Tarthen1> a bug that affects me :(
<Tarthen1> anyone have the USB not automounting bug number handy?
<Tarthen1> Launchpad is as slow as a dog for me
<Dr_Willis> Tarthen1:  i looked it up yesterday.. and a fix was to remove some 'fdi' file.
<Dr_Willis> /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/20-storage-methods.fdi
<Dr_Willis> then restart hal
<Dr_Willis> sudo service hal restart
<Dr_Willis> that seems to have fixed it.. here..
<SauLus> Dr_Willis: after 'sudo update-rc.d cron disable' i find a symlink in etc/rc[0,1,6]d/K20cron -> ../init.d/cron .This is ok to delete, right? Since cron is handled by upstart
<Tarthen1> I thought they gtfo'd HAL
<Dr_Willis> butive heard of other issues/bugs with it also
<duffydack> I have all these Outputs in sound prefs.. each have non amplified and amplified.. only the amplified ones work, how can I get the non amplified to work as the amplified is too loud its dangerous... yes i know I can turn it down but I have to turn it down near muted to get reasonable sound quality.
<Dr_Willis> SauLus:  try it and see.. but  i doubt if it launching from init.d will matter. since its allready going tobe running
<wildweathel> duffydack: What's your sound card?
<|eagles0513875|> sounds broken for me as well duffydack
<SauLus> how do I enable strg+alt+backspace to kill x?
<duffydack> wildweathel, er its either intel ich5 or sigmatel stac 9750,51
<wildweathel> duffydack: /proc/asound/cards ?
<Tarthen1> ugh
<Tarthen1> USB is still broken'
<Tarthen1> ah well
<legend2440> SauLus: open system>preferences>keyboard>choose Layouts tab then Layout Options and choose  Key Sequence to kill X and enable Ctrl+Alt+Backspace box
<duffydack> 0 [ICH5           ]: ICH4 - Intel ICH5
<duffydack>                       Intel ICH5 with STAC9750,51 at irq 17
<wildweathel> !pb > duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack, please see my private message
<Tarthen1> hm
<Tarthen1> How do you set mount to allow regular users to write to it?
<duffydack> ive fixed the channels problem i had (using gnome volume moves master, master mono (subwoofer) and pcm all same time.. Ive patched that.
<Tarthen1> I'm mounting on /mnt. Lol, that's the problem
<duffydack> only 2 lines...thought it`d be ok :(
<wildweathel> duffydack: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#*  (Yeah, but this one will be long...)
<Dr_Willis> SauLus:  theres a gnome setting to enable that.. but its proberly best to learn to use alt-ctrl-sysreq-k
<wildweathel> duffydack: Oops, no, you won't have that.
<Ian_Corne> gotta remember that Dr_Willis
<duffydack> wildweathel, sorry Im not actually  booted into 9.10 at the mo... I will do and come back... unless all the info you need is in 9.04 too?
<wildweathel> duffydack: It works in 9.04, right?  I think we need to break it to fix it.
<duffydack> wildweathel, sound has always been great OOTB since I first used ubuntu...like, edgy i think
<wildweathel> duffydack: Go ahead and restart then.
<duffydack> the mixer is better in 9.04, as I can set what channel it controls... have to edit files to do that in 9.10
<duffydack> and its quieter... loud enough when I make it loud, obviously..  yeah i need to do some stuff first.  how long will you be around?
<wildweathel> All day, probably.  I might be gone for about half an hour at a time watching anime, but being unemployed is great!
<SauLus> Dr_Willis: sysreq, is this the 'roll' key? So your command would be something like "kill" main process?
<duffydack> lol
<SauLus> Dr_Willis: I did a clean reboot and cron doesnt run. service cron status : cron stop/waiting
<SauLus> where can I find some log messages about this?
<duffydack> wildweathel, lspci btw gives 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<duffydack> ok i`ll bbl
<wildweathel> I'll read up on AC'97.  Later.
<indus> hello all
<indus> my tvtuner card wont produce any sound
<indus> and it doesnt showin pulse volume control either
<SauLus> The 'SysRq' key is also known as the 'Print Screen' key ... well.
<SauLus> NONE of the scripts in /etc/init are started! service --status-all shows a lot of $servicename [?]. Every $servicename from those [?] lines is in /etc/init!
<wildweathel> indus, I don't have any experience with tvtuners, but I'll try to give it a shot if it works in Jaunty.
<indus> wildweathel: hmm i have pinnacle tvtuner, it wont produce any sound in karmic wiht yesterdays updates
<huang> i am using ubuntu 9.10, the sticky notes applet does not work.
<indus> wildweathel: was working ok before
<indus> wildweathel: also, tvtime wont show as an application in volume control,nevertheless it was working before, but some updates seem to have killed it
<SauLus> how do I reinstall the "service" command? Which packet this belongs to?
<TheInfinity> SauLus: updade-rc helps
<TheInfinity> *update
<wildweathel> indus: Can tvtime play video files?
<indus> wildweathel: its for watching tv on a pc
<wildweathel> Yeah, but can it play pre-recorded stuff, too?  I think the problem is that tvtime isn't sending sound to pulseaudio, but I want to be sure that it isn't the tuner -> tvtime step instead.
<wildweathel> indus: From the website, it doesn't look like it though....  So, let's see if I can remember how to disable pulse and send sound directly to alsa.
<indus> wildweathel: it cant
<indus> wildweathel: well, i removed pulseaudio completely but i stil couldnt get it to play sound
<indus> wildweathel: i believe its not latching on to the audio frequencies
<wildweathel> indus: And that's the state it's in now?  Well, that explains why its not in "Sound Preferences" (per application volume is a pulse feature).  But, that still doesn't get you sound.  The video is okay, right?
<indus> wildweathel: ya video ok
<wildweathel> Could you pastebin lspci?
<indus> wildweathel: sorry iamnot on that system now
<SauLus> TheInfinity: How shall this help? I tried a lot of things and it still does not work. What do you suggest?
<indus> wildweathel: it works fine in lspci dmesg etc
<indus> wildweathel: i suspect the tuning is not happening properly
<indus> wildweathel: so have video but no sound
<wildweathel> indus: Yeah, but I (and the developers) would like to know the exact model.  This is a regression, probably in the driver.
<indus> wildweathel: itspinnacle pc 50 i tuner
<indus> saa 7134 video broadcast decoder in lspci
<indus> i mean pinnacle pctv 50 i
<indus> wildweathel: which developers ? any in here?
<indus> its a standard saa7134 device , has a philips tuner
<indus> audio even though not routed through pulse was working 2days ago
<kristian42> Anyone know when the colours are coming back correctly ? It looked like it was fixed after I did the latest upgrades, but after 1 minute it was back again
<wildweathel> indus: The ubuntu and/or linux developers who take care of the driver, and will hopefully fix it.  They're not here right now (unless we're very lucky).
<Dr_Willis> ive seen no colors problems...
<kristian42> Dr_Willis: All kinds of imagery/vide playback have been "out of red" for quite some time on my machine
<Dr_Willis> ive not seen the issue here. or on my laptop
<Dr_Willis> both are nvidia based
<kristian42> Dr_Willis: I guess Imostly see it in video playback, but also on my color postscript laser.
<kristian42> Red has been missing for a month or so ;)
<Dr_Willis> Printer would be a totally diffrent stuff then the video... so i imagine the 2 are unrelated.
<alankila> there is a hue control which may be incorrectly initialized for some reason... I've noticed that problem a few times earlier
<Dr_Willis> My color printer here prints in 'inverse' colors. :)
<alankila> it's correctable in various ways, for instance finding a new default value for the slider if the current one results in red appearing blue or green rather than red.
<kristian42> Dr_Willis: Regular gnome is fine, and assuming printer != screen, it's only all kinds of video playback that have been very green/blueish
<wildweathel> indus: Well, I don't see a bug that sounds exactly like what you're experiencing.  I don't think I can do much more other than help you file a bug report if you're on that system later.  Sorry.  I'll be around all day, though.
<indus> wildweathel: well ,thanks i can manage filing bugs
<indus> wildweathel: see ya
<wildweathel> Bye.  Good luck.
<wildweathel> kristian42: To me, that sounds like a video driver problem.  A long while back, video playback was green and distorted for me.  Eventually, I switched to ATI's non-free drivers until the free one caught up.  Are you using free or non-free nVidia drivers?  (might be a stupid question; I'm not even sure there *are* free nvidia drivers...)
<Dr_Willis> the 'nv' drivers are free :)
<tormod> wildweathel, and nouveau, when it works
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-settings tool has settingss for color tweaking
<error404notfound> even though i have flash 10.0.32.18ubuntu1 installed, no browser detects it installed.
<alankila> as do most video players, if they use the xvideo output path
<wildweathel> Thanks.  I learn something new every day.
<kristian42> wildweathel: Nvidia v185
<error404notfound> anybody facing that "unable to connect to upstart" or such issue should try " cp /sbin/initctl /sbin/initctl.orig; rm /sbin/initctl; ln -s /bin/true /sbin/initctl", works for a lot of people like me... Got from a launchpad bug report.
<wildweathel> kristian42:  That's the non-free ones.  So, if non-accelerated video has the right color, that's a bug for nvidia to fix.  What video player are you using?  I know VLC and mplayer allow you to bypass xvideo output, but Totem (the default) doesn't.
<alankila> wildweathel: it is most likely just bad setting for the xvideo output path. I have ndivia and I use the proprietary video stuff and I don't have this problem, but I've seen it before. Once I looked at vlc's hue setting it was at the left edge instead of centered. Centering it gave proper colors. So for some reason it mistakenly selected a wrong value. Perhaps it was right once, but something changed.
<kristian42> wildweathel: I've tried all players
<wildweathel> Do you have mplayer installed?  Try mplayer -vo x11 some_video_file
<alankila> hmm, fascinating... xine doesn't offer any hue controls at all for xvideo output anymore...
<alankila> totem has this control and the Hue must be centered or video plays in false colour
<kristian42> wildweathel: Well this is getting stranger and stranger; now it's gone again. I was into nvidia control panel and did nothing
<alankila> kristian42: nvidia control panel resets the hue setting properly... but perhaps if you try different video players it goes bad again
<alankila> you must have something in your system setting the hue wrong
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<alankila> for instance, start totem and check out the Display tab in preferences, see Color Balance
<SauLus> Dr_Willis: Ian_Corne cron is now working again. The new update fixed my problem. cron is running again
<wildweathel> kristian42: The -vo x11 option bypasses xvideo altogether.  But, I think kristian is right, there's something interfering with the hue setting.
<kristian42> alankila: Ok, it happens every time - I loose my green and I enter nvidia control panel and it comes back. Now to try to find out what
<wildweathel> OT: free radeon drivers seem to ignore the video settings in Totem; I can't make it mess up.
<homoboy> Why is my wifi card not working in Karmic 9.10? Anyone have any ideas?
<wildweathel> homoboy, was it working in Jaunty?  What type of card?
<alankila> I think the time for the relevance of the xv settings like hue, brightness, contrast or saturation has passed in any case
<kristian42> alankila: Where can I inspect the hue settings ?
<alankila> all media today is digital and nobody needs to adjust for old imperfections of analog equipment anymore. The sole, minor exception is probably gamma, as that is not quite constant between displays, but that's a system-wide problem rather than video-specific thing...
<alankila> kristian42: edit > preferences > display > color balance
<alankila> in totem, if you use that for video playback
<alankila> press the Reset to Defaults button, maybe it suffices
<homoboy> windweathel: yes it was. perfectly. I am not sure the make and model of the card but it is standard with the hp530 notebook
<wildweathel> homoboy, can you pastebin lspci?
<error404notfound> two issues in karmic upgraded from jaunty: 1. Wireless has disappeared for some reason though it worked in jaunty. 2.even though flash non free plugin's latest version is installed no browser (firefox, chromium, opera, epiphany...)is able to detect it as installed.
<error404notfound> so any ideas?
<homoboy> wildweathel: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan]
<kristian42> alankila: Starting totem consistently meses up my hue
<alankila> yes, so go fix its config, alright?
<error404notfound> homoboy, i think i have the same wireless as yours
<kristian42> alankila: Thank you. I wonder why it even got that way in the first place. I hardly ever use totem...
<alankila> kristian42: it must have been a change from default between updates of xorg or nvidia driver, I expect
<kristian42> alankila: Thanks
<alankila> my theory on how it works is that when totem first starts it asks around the system and obtains the hue etc. xvideo settings and stores them in its config
<alankila> later on, the definition for those has changed, but totem doesn't know it so it still loads the wrong defaults that were right for some earlier combination of software
<homoboy> error404notfound, first off, i really like your nick. second, what did you do to overcome this glitch?
<BluesKaj> error404notfound, normally we would help you fix network manager , but I found that wicd works better , wicd will disable network manager when it's installed
<Ergo^> hello, i got a powr failure when i wanted to install nvidia drivers with jockey -- now i get this http://paste2.org/p/469901 - how do i fix this ?
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | error404notfound
<error404notfound> homoboy, thanks :P, well i am considering of should i fix this or let someone else because its been like 9 hours since i have been fixing my issues now i have only wireless and flash issues remaining so i guess these aren't urgent.
<ubottu> error404notfound: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<error404notfound> BluesKaj, yup, i know about wicd, i loved it...
<wildweathel> homoboy, hey, cool, that's my card.  It works almost perfectly on karmic, though.  Silly question: is the kill switch set to enabled?
<BluesKaj> not working on karmic error404notfound ?
<homoboy> wildweathel, no.
<error404notfound> BluesKaj, havent tried, as said, too tired of troubleshooting and fixing stuff... damn... i hate sysadmin job. :'(
<BluesKaj> error404notfound, purge wicd , the reinstall
<BluesKaj> then
<error404notfound> BluesKaj, will do it tomorrow morning, time for a cup of coffee and a nice walk down the street
<wildweathel> I mean, set to enable the card.  In the "working" position, not the "broken" one.  (Silly language, it's like asking someone to turn up the A/C...)
<BluesKaj> error404notfound, ok
<homoboy> wilweathel, lol yes it is enabled, but i am new to linux, kinda, so how do i find out if it is broken or not?
<error404notfound> thanks everybody, those were the 9 really good hours. Love every new release that come out.
<Omar87> Hi all
<wildweathel> Okay, in the system tray (Windows habits die hard...) there's a network icon.  If you right-click it, there's an option to enable wireless.  Make sure it's checked.
<homoboy> yes it is
<Omar87> The system keeps craching and logging out on me.
<Omar87> crashing*
<wildweathel> homoboy, if you left click this time, it should list all your network adapters: ethernet and wireless.  Does it?
<homoboy> wildweathel, yes. eth0 and "create a wireless connection"
<wildweathel> Sounds good.  But, it doesn't show your hotspot?
<homoboy> my internet at home is hidden
<wildweathel> rt click -> edit connections
<homoboy> i try to enter the ssid and wpa2 key and it does not even try to search or connect to anything
<homoboy> Omar87, what desktop environment are you running?
<Omar87> gnome
<JoshuaL> i just attached a screen to my laptop but nothing happens..
<wildweathel> Then you go back to left-click -> connect to hidden, select the connection and hit connect.
<JoshuaL> i already pressed detect monitors in the display preferences
<JoshuaL> but still nothing
<homoboy> Omar87, try re-installing it from a shell prompt, or install the xubuntu-desktop instead. My laptop did that at first, too.
<homoboy> wildweathel, are you talking about the widget on the task bar? all I got is manage connections.
<Omar87> homoboy, are they working on a fix for it?
<wildweathel> Yes, the widget.  Left click.  There should be "connect to hidden wireless network"
<homoboy> Omar87, I do not know. most computers work seamlessly with the new environments, if I were you I would just re-install gnome. or upgrade like i did and go to kde!! :D
<homoboy> wildweathel, there is no such prompt
<wildweathel> Okay, so either the driver isn't working, or NetworkManager isn't detecting it.
<Omar87> homoboy, I think I'll give KDE a shot. But my computer has only 512MB's of RAM and from previous experience, KDE was dead heavy on it.
<wildweathel> ifconfig should show a wmaster and a wlan entry.
<homoboy> Omar87, BTW do not take my word for granted, I am still kinda a newb. only had linux now for a year. get a second oppinion b4 you go thru with it, don't want you to get too excited and be dissapointed.
<Omar87> homoboy, thanks man.
<homoboy> Omar87, np
<ojii> hi all
<ojii> is it normal that the menu bar is inresponsive for about a minute after I boot karmic?
<homoboy> wildweathel, it is showing eth0, lo, wlan0, wmaster0, all are up
<wildweathel> Great!  The driver works, it's just a NetworkManager problem, and that's pretty much to be expected, it seems.  Still no hidden network option?
<homoboy> nope
<Omar87> I just got this error: "Task cannot be monitored or controlled. The connection to the daemon was lost. Most likely the background daemon crashed. Details: It seems that the daemon died."
<wildweathel> This is a fresh install of Karmic, homoboy?
<heshan> when the stable release is released?
<homoboy> wildweathel, yes.
<homoboy> Omar87, you are running Karmic, correct?
<Omar87> homoboy, yes.
<homoboy> Omar87, ummmmm google?
<homoboy> lol
<Omar87> homoboy, I normally do that, but I thought I might not find anything important since is still fresh.
<homoboy> Omar87, did you install from a netboot mini cd or the full dvd image?
<Omar87> homoboy, from USB live boot.
<jetsaredim> is there an easy way to replace empathy with pidgin?
<jetsaredim> in karmic
<rsk> jetsaredim: remove pidgin, install empathy
<rsk> er other way around.
<rsk> but the same basic logic.
<homoboy> Omar87, Idk what to tell you. wildweathel, any ideas on this dilema?
<jetsaredim> rsk: just that simple? I'd think there were some gnome integration stuff to do too
<wildweathel> Moh.  Figures.  Well, the Networkmanager website still says "powered by hal," so I don't think I'll be finding too many great ideas there... Perhaps the easiest solution is to just install wicd instead.  (What a great tester am I: saying "screw the default package and go with something else!")  << For homoboy's dilemma.  Now reading back....
<wildweathel> Omar's desktop is crashing, right?   "Task cannot be monitored or controlled...."  It would be nice to know what "task" that's talking about.  I don't really know, beyond looking at logs, googling, making sure the install media is good, etc, etc.
<jetsaredim> also - does anyone know how to turn on workspace switching via scroll wheel?
<homoboy> wildweathel, is wicd in the repository?
<wildweathel> Yes.
<wildweathel> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<wildweathel> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<wildweathel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<homoboy> huzzah!! tis installing
<giordy> hi guys
<giordy> I'm using kubuntu karmic (updated 2 days ago)
<giordy> and I noticed a problem with update-notifier-kde
<homoboy> ooh i want to hear this
<giordy> I tried to post on kubuntu-devel but got 0 feedback
<wildweathel> Bug I'm tempted to file against networkmanager: NM is horribly borked.  Documentation non-existent.  Please replace with WICD.
<wildweathel> So, what's wrong with u-n-k?
<giordy> I noticed no update notification popping up
<giordy> thus I tried to execute it on the console
<giordy> and got this
<giordy> $ update-notifier-kde
<giordy> Traceback (most recent call last):
<giordy>   File "/usr/bin/update-notifier-kde", line 29, in <module>
<giordy>     from PyKDE4.kdecore import *
<giordy> ImportError: No module named kdecore
<homoboy> wildweathel, ok wicd is installed. where is the widget for it??
<Pici> giordy: Have you filed a bug?
<wildweathel> homoboy, logout and back in.
<homoboy> ok brb
<giordy> well I tried to
<giordy> but got a bit confused by the new launchpad
<wildweathel> giordy, are you up to date?
<Pici> giordy: run: ubuntu-bug packagename
<giordy> thus I wanted to hear here first
<giordy> well
<wildweathel> A critical bug like that should be fixed quickly.
<alankila> giordy: hmm, python-kde4 package installed?
<giordy> the fun story is that that command ubuntu-bug doesn't work either
<giordy> 1) python-kde4 is installed
<wildweathel> yeah, I've heard that one too.
<wildweathel> Does synaptic run, so you can at least update that way/
<giordy> $ dpkg -l | grep python-kde4
<giordy> ii  python-kde4
<giordy> I use apt-get to update
<alankila> giordy: well, I'm out of ideas then. It might help scan the contents of that package to see if there's an ew name for the kdecore, or if there's something else that is missing or what... No clue.
<giordy> but I had the same problem with python modules with intrepid --> jaunty update
<giordy> I think it's a problem with pyc files
<giordy> they don't work with updated versions of python
<alankila> really? That would imply that something about the python module installation is going wrong
<alankila> since the .pyc and .pyo files are optional, you could just try erasing them if such are found and see if it helps. There's probably some command to force them to recompile.
<giordy> I sort of rememebr that the modules worked again after re-compilation
<giordy> as ubuntu switched to python 2.6 in the previous release
<heshan> when will the ubuntu 9.10 official version is released?
<giordy> 29th
<giordy> $ ubuntu-bug update-manager-kde
<giordy> Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress? Error: No module named kdecore
<giordy> again a problem with python modules, I guess
 * wildweathel is smugly glad that he's not running kubuntu.
<wildweathel> bug # 451247
<wildweathel> ahem, bug #451247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451247 in apport "[karmic] Kubuntu ubuntu-bug: "Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress? Error: No module named kdecore" (dup-of: 451105)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451105 in kdebase-workspace "jockey-kde crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451105
<giordy> exactly
<nstar7> guys i found a stupid problem in kubuntu 9.10... trying to move a big file, like a 600mb iso image of kubuntu onto the pastebin widget , will lock out the entire system unrecoverably.. all you can do is reset the pc
<giordy> perfect, I'll file in the details I know in there
<alankila> I used to use KDE myself but the KDE4 stuff put me off KDE probably forever
<giordy> well KDE 4.3 is a giant step forward
 * alankila sighs. That was such a bad release & such a bad attitude towards end users that I realized these people should be ignored and their contributions to linux desktop rejected for the good of all.
<giordy> 4.0 was hell, 4.1 barely usable, 4.2 was ok but not great, 4.3 starts to be a good release
<homoboy> back!
<giordy> in my opinion of course ^_^
<alankila> yeah, and by the time they have excellent polished desktop around kde 4.5 they will again throw everything away and start from scratch to make kde5
<agent538> groen is toch adio uitgang aan de achterkant
<alankila> so overall they have like 50 % of time something you actually want to use. It makes no sense to me.
<giordy> well, that i hope  not :|
<wildweathel> More a giant leap forward?  Okay, enough KDE bashing.  update-notifier-kde doesn't work either, and I'm not sure there's a bug against it yet.
<mbeierl> I noticed that there are some newly deprecated packages.  How do I automatically remove deprecated packages?
<Tronic> A couple of problems with KDE are that it too closely imitates Windows (e.g. the crappy start menu) and that it too heavy (sure, the loading dialog looks nice, but Gnome loads so quickly that it doesn't even need one).
<alankila> mbeierl: if "apt-get autoremove" doesn't remove them, you can try installing debfoster and explicitly mark all packages you want to keep and remove those that aren't mentioned by the ones you want to keep
<wildweathel> mbeierl, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<mbeierl> alankila: nope. autoremove does not...
<tormod> mbeierl, Computer Janitor?
<giordy> wildweathel I'm filing it
<mbeierl> wildweathel: nope.  dist-upgrade shows 0 to remove
<wildweathel> Thanks.
<mbeierl> for example, I've got kernels -10, -11, -12, -13 and -14.  -10 has been deprecated, but it's not being removed by anything
<alankila> the debfoster way is powerful.
<alankila> but you have to know that if you don't keep essential packages like some kernel and ubuntu-standard, -minimal and -desktop at the very least you'll probably not like your linux experience very much
<mbeierl> alankila: about to install it...
<mbeierl> alankila: see, that's the problem ... we're getting new kernels frequently enough, but nothing seems to clean out the old kernels automagically once they've been deprecated
<alankila> at least apt-get requires you to type "Yes, do as I say!" when you are about to remove something like bash, though
<mbeierl> alankila: the average user should not have to know about manually hunting down and removing dead kernels
<alankila> but you can remove every last kernel with debfoster, so you have to realize to keep one. Like a metapackage for linux-generic, that probably keeps the latest kernel around
<alankila> mbeierl: there is danger to removing them. What if the new kernel doesn't work, for instance.
<alankila> it happens once in a blue moon. So you should probably have a heuristic like suggest to user that he might want to remove old kernels now that the new one seems to have worked during the last few boots
<alankila> then there's people who don't have but linux and grub2 doesn't even show them a menu. In all likelihood they don't even *know* they have old kernels around
<mbeierl> alankila:  sure ... but the package maintainers have just deprecated -10.  So one would assume that -10 can be removed, however, there is no easy way to know that fact other than I just happen to see the deprecation message at an apt update
<tormod> mbeierl, Computer Janitor removes old kernels
<alankila> but the people who boot windows probably are aware of the situation, because grub has to show a menu then
<Drop_tables> I'm using software RAID. How do I install grub2 on my other drive?
<nstar7> guys i found a stupid problem in kubuntu 9.10... trying to move a big file, like a 600mb iso image of kubuntu onto the pastebin widget , will lock out the entire system unrecoverably.. all you can do is reset the pc
<mbeierl> tormod: only the deprecated ones or... all but the most recent?
<tormod> mbeierl, I think all but the latest one
<ioka> I installed privoxy from the repository .It seems that the guys who have set the package has done more- like making privoxy to start without telling it, and set it up as a system proxy.How to corrent this?
<mbeierl> tormod: I'm gonna give it a shot to see what it's proposing.  I /think/ the best thing would be some sort of autoremove that also removes deprecated packages.  That way the average user would not need to guess at what's safe to remove re: kernels
<ojii> does karmic have any power safing mechanims which weakens the wlan signal? I somehow can't get a stable connection anymore from my room after I upgraded to karmic beta
<tormod> mbeierl, well the average user should use Computer Janitor and not apt-get :)
<mbeierl> tormod: true, but they get the triangle update notification which is a wrapper to apt, no?  When notified that there are updates, they won't think - oh maybe I should run the janitor after...
<mbeierl> tormod: (in the middle of an update right now... waiting for it to finish before seeing what janitor has to say...)
<tormod> mbeierl, to apt? you mean update-manager?
<mbeierl> tormod: yes.  doesn't update-manager use apt under the hood?
<ioka> is there a way to set up my touchpad to be lefthanded? the gui way does not work?
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  privoxy is not set up on my browsers by default after i install it. I have to confiogure the browsers. and its a service so autostarting it when you install it makes sence.
<ioka> yes but I did not tell the program to start , it starts by its own after installation.This  is really bad
<ioka> now probably will start every time I reboot
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  err.. EVERY service is set up to start up after you install it.. ssh, samba, cups, squid, and so on
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  yes. its set up to start up on boot...  thats how system services are normally setup
<tormod> mbeierl, yes I guess it uses some libapt
<thiebaude> ioka, i thought you could turn update manager off
<ioka> does it start as a system proxy? like for every apps that use internet?
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  its a proxy. You confgiure  Your clients to use or not to use it
<Dr_Willis> ive never seen a 'system proxy' force itself on EVERy thing.
<Dr_Willis> There are ways to set up a 'transparent' proxy to do that.. but  it takes a little work and its not the default for privoxy
<ojii> is it normal for the gnome menu bar in ubuntu to be unresponsive for about a minute after I boot karmic?
<wildweathel> ojii, no not a whole minute.
<ioka> because it started by its own , not like in windows I thought this has also been done.Ok it is better that it is not a system proxy.How to check what services start on boot up?
<ojii> wildweathel: that's only an estimate, but it's certainly more than 30 seconds and it sorta feels like a minute, very annoying tbh
<thiebaude> ioka, startup applications
<Dr_Willis> last i tried windows and privoxy on it.. it set it to auto start there also.. but  theres a dozen ways windows can autostart things.
<wildweathel> ojii: does it continue to be slow after your HDD stops its boot activity?
<ioka> no i use privoxy in windows and if i have not install it as a service it does not start
<ojii> wildweathel: how would I know?
<wildweathel> ojii: Just look at the light.  One of the ways Karmic speeds boot is to keep loading stuff in the background.  If the hard-disk light is going, it's normal for things to be slightly sluggish.  (But, it should be usable.)
<ojii> wildweathel: well i for example try clicking on 'system' but it doesn't do anything. also the desktop area sorta works (eg: I can rightclick to get the small dropdown, I can draw rectangles by leftclicking...)
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  so basically you have to rember to start it every time you login.. sort of a hassle sounds like.
<wildweathel> ojii, only on boot?  No, that's not normal.  It starts working a little while afterwards?
<giordy> ok guys, I'm leaving
<alankila> ojii: the system is probably io-bound and doing something. It would be helpful if you were able to run applications such as iotop and top when the system is unresponsive and identify the top hogs of either cpu, memory or disk bandwidth.
<giordy> thanks for the assistance
<giordy> here is the bug report
<giordy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier-kde/+bug/452188
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452188 in update-notifier-kde "update-notifier-kde fails with "ImportError: No module named kdecore"" [Undecided,New]
<giordy> bye!
<genii> Yeah it's some typo where the name should be kde-core
<alankila> For instance, for me that system boots very rapidly and is almost instantly usable, I think in less than 10 seconds after I enter username and password.
<genii> (saw this one yesterday or so)
<ojii> alankila: could you explain this a bit more?
<ojii> wildweathel: yes only after I boot, after a while it runs normal
<alankila> ojii: all I can suggest is trying to run various applications that can provide realtime data about what the system is doing. Otherwise we're reduced at guessing and that's not very profitable way to solve problems.
<ojii> alankila: what apps?
<wildweathel> Bootchart at the very least.
<wildweathel> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<ioka> my major point is when something happens without knowing it is very hard to learn how things works in linux.
<alankila> well, I suggested top and iotop for starters. bootchart can be used to see what the system did for the first few minutes as well.
<ojii> alankila: i have bootchart running, how would i run top and iotop? just from console after I logged in?
<ojii> gotta restart in a minute anyway cos of updates
<alankila> yes, you should run these exactly during the time the system isn't working as expected. It's possible they show something, or could be they show virtually nothing, though
<wildweathel> ojii, I think there's a a way to make top write a log (but I haven't done it before).  If you make it a service, you can start it during the boot.
<ojii> 'make it a service'?
<mbeierl> alankila: as an aside, computer janitor does pick up all the prior kernels, not just the deprecated ones, and it also picked up all the Likewise packages I have installed for AD authentication, so I'm not sure that it's necessarily the right tool either.  But it does make old kernel selection somewhat easier...
<ojii> and yea writing to log is probably better
<wildweathel> Oh, darn, no, it doesn't look like top can log.
<wildweathel> I *know* atop can, though.
<subtlety> anyone can tell me where the menu.lst GRUB config file is on Karmic? i simply cannot find it.
<alankila> mbeierl: yes, I ran computer-janitor but I haven't used it before as well... I use debfoster to remove old packages so there wasn't much that it thought it could do
<ojii> couldn't i just write the output to a file wildweathel ?
<wildweathel> subtlety, it doesn't exist if you have grub2.
<wildweathel> i.e. a fresh install.
<alankila> subtlety: it may be gurb.cfg and you may be running grub2. The location is /boot/grub.
<subtlety> wildweathel, how can i configure grub2?
<subtlety> grub.cfg alright :)
<wildweathel> ojii, top does funky ncurses things.  I don't know if it can do a straight text output.  You could try.
<ioka> I installed the adope flash plugin (not the none-free one) .Do I need to do something more because youtube still says I do not have adobe.java script is running
<wildweathel> subtlety, I'm new to grub2, too.  What are you trying to do?
<ojii> wildweathel: i just tried and it looks weird, so i guess I'll just look at them in console
<subtlety> seems more like a script to me :( i hope ill get used to it
<ojii> gonna try it now
<ojii> brb
<mbeierl> ioka: what does firefox's "About:plugins" show?
<subtlety> wildweathel, kind of complicated, trying to get iSCSI to work on ubuntu karmic. but its a very long road without any road signs..
<mbeierl> ioka: that's About: plugins (without the space) in the address bar
<wildweathel> and you want to add things to the kernel boot line, right?
<subtlety> iSCSI on root, and PXE network boot.
<wildweathel> oh,
<subtlety> no i want to see how karmic boots normally, so i installed in VM and wanted to check menu.lst, so i can alter things in my TFTP pxelinux.cfg file
<ioka> abode is not listed among ff plugings.should I uninstall the package I got from synaptics and download the one from adobe web page?
<subtlety> once i get this working ill put up a tutorial. right now no doc on the web works go get a working iSCSI-on-root with ubuntu
<mbeierl> ioka: did you restart firefox and are both ff and flashplugin-nonfree from the repos?
<wildweathel> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-2.en.html  is probably the best documentation, but I imagine you've already found that.  I haven't had time to absorb all the new stuff in Karmic, including grub2.  Sorry.
<subtlety> its alright ill find my way. got the config file grub.cfg now and will read about GRUB2. thanks all :)
<ioka> no I did not restart it.doing it right now
<ojii> okay ran top and iotop now
<andreas_> ah...the excitement of a beta release...this morning an update uninstalled my k3b...after a reboot I couldn't reinstall k3b saying it has "broken packages"...with the update a few minutes ago I could reinstall k3b no problem...I love it...
<ojii> not sure about iotop but in top i got 100% CPU usage by bootchart for quite a while
 * Dr_Willis installs k3b to check
<thiebaude> andreas_, cool
<Dr_Willis> k3b installed fine here.
<alankila> well, the bootchart is probably constructing the large image that it graphs out of the booting process.
<andreas_> great stuff...
<andreas_> does anyone know if startupmanager works with grub2 now?
<ojii> s should i try disabling bootchart?
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall startup manager manageing grub...
<Dr_Willis> but grub2 uses radically diffrent configs.. so i would guess not.
<alankila> well, you can see if it helps any, of course
<thiebaude> andreas_, have you burned cd's yet on 9.10?
<andreas_> nope...
<JanC> best GRUB2 docs are here: http://grub.enbug.org/FrontPage
<alankila> it's bound to make system snappier for the period of time that bootchart would normally be executing at least. But that's after the boot generally.
<thiebaude> andreas_, im on a fresh install
<ojii> alankila: how can I disable it? just uninstall it?
<G_A_C_> does anyone have a problem on a laptop where if the display is blanked for too long, your machine seems to lock up (network activity ceases, no response from keys, etc)
<mbeierl> alankila: really odd.  Computer janitor has been running for about 10 minutes now... showing no progress and there's no activity on my system :)
<alankila> uninstalling is a viable way to enable and disable stuff.
<andreas_> smartdimmer wants to uninstall grub-pc (which is grub2) and install grub (which is grub1)
<ioka> the beta privoxy from the repolsitories does not work very well.and + flashplugin takes a lot to load youtube video
<mbeierl> anyone know why the git packages do not put git into the PATH?
<andreas_> startupmanager I mean...not smartdimmer...
<alankila> mbeierl: installed git-core ?
<ojii> got some more problems/annoyances: my sound is always muted after I boot karmic, no matter what it was before i shut down
<alankila> at least I have a command called git after that, I guess it acts as central proxy for the subcommands
<Dr_Willis> Privoxy seems to be working here..  Not noticed youtube videos being any slower.. I dont use youtube much
<Dr_Willis> I am using Privoxy with Chromium browser also. that may be a differance
<mbeierl> alankila: yep.  and it got put into /usr/lib/git-core and I have to explicitly add that to my PATH when I want to use git.
<alankila> odd. I do have /usr/bin/git.
<thiebaude> what is git?
<Kristinn> How can I downgrade ubuntu 9.10 to 9.04?
<dtchen> ojii: running absolutely latest karmic?
<mbeierl> thiebaude: a (for me really confusing) version control system like SVN or CVS, or (insert commercial product here)
<ojii> dtchen: yes
<dtchen> Kristinn: use apt-pinning
<Kristinn> Explain? :D
<dtchen> Kristinn: please use a web search engine to look for apt-pinning and preferences
<dtchen> Kristinn: there are myriad examples
<Kristinn> Ah, alright, thanks.
<RediXe> #python
<RediXe> oops
<dtchen> ojii: just to humour me, what is the version of alsa-utils installed?
<ojii> dtchen:  1.0.20-ubuntu5
<dtchen> ojii: ok, please modify /etc/init.d/alsa-utils as follows:
<duffydack> wildweathel, ive booted into 9.10, latest updates.. set "volume = ignore" for Master (does nothing anyway), master mono (woofer) so only pcm channel is changed.
<dtchen> ojii: http://pastebin.com/d349c1c95
<duffydack> wildweathel, any ideas about getting normal outputs working.
<ojii> dtchen: ??????
<dtchen> ojii: it's a patch. You need to apply it to /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<Sutibu> hey everyone, is it normal that I keep getting partial upgrades when running karmic?
<dtchen> Sutibu: ...yes.
<ojii> dtchen: how do I apply patches?
<mikejet> I really hate the "Remove from Panel" button when right-clicking the trash can.
<wildweathel> duffydack: Welcome back.  You have an ICH5 with amped/unamped outputs, right?
<dtchen> ojii: using patch(1)
<ojii> and do i just use the whole thing inclduing the $ cat?
<Sutibu> dtchen: OK, thx. Will it do full updates once it's released?
<dtchen> Sutibu: you should check why it's only giving you partial updates
<ojii> dtchen: patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input.
<wildweathel> Sutibu, see this sticky in the forum if you haven't already: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286309
<duffydack> wildweathel,  yup.. not non amped dont work.  ive used aslamixer to monitor and set volumes as best I can and done alsactl store
<Sutibu> Thx guys
<ioka> the problem could be that I have some obsolete packages.Upgrading now.
<duffydack> wildweathel, something is new tho.. sound prefs, the output volume has a marker with "100%" about 80% along the slider.
<wildweathel> duffydack: Is this a clean install of karmic?  Did you try it without any configuration files? (.asoundrc, etc.)
<duffydack> wildweathel, wasnt there before.. not that it matters.. just pointing it out
<duffydack> wildweathel, clean install and applied all updates..  login sound is / always has been stuttery clicking etc, but apart from that sound plays ok its just not being controlled how I`d like.
<Sutibu> So I've run a few partial upgrades, that means my system is screwed?
<duffydack> wildweathel, not messed with any configs apart from the analogue-output-lfe.conf to stop other channels from being changed with volume slider.
<ioka> when I download some libraries for compiling will they ever be removed automatically?Or my os will get bigger and bigger?
<wildweathel> duffydack: So, alsamixer aside, do the multiple outputs (amp, non-amp) show up in sound prefs?
<duffydack> wildweathel, yes.
<dtchen> ojii: just use http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/alsa-utils , please
<joaopinto> ioka, if you do a manual install, is up to you to remove installed files later
<ioka> I see .Is there a way to keep track of the libraries and dev-packages?
<ioka> I can not remember so many names
<rsk> ioka: make a text-file that you edit when you remove/install
<rsk> ioka: easiest way to keep track for me at least
<ioka> is that what you all guys do?
<Sutibu> wildweathel: i understand from the sticky that doing a partial upgrade is a nono, but I've already performed a few, does that mean my system is broken?
<ioka> because almost for every app that needs to be compiled from source some packages , libraries are needed
<IdleOne> ioka: there shouldn't be that many apps you need to compile
<rsk> ioka: i see no point in having that list thou
<ioka> are they needed to rune the installation afterwards ?Or they are required only for the compilation
<ioka> *run
<rsk> ioka: headers are for compilation, libs are for runtime
<wildweathel> Sutibu, it's not a "no-no".  Your system is okay, as long as the repositories were okay when you last did one.  If they weren't, things wouldn't have installed and you'd be here asking how to get your system to boot.
<ioka> I see
<ioka> ok
<rsk> headers usually are named -dev at the end of the package
<wildweathel> duffydack: What kind of setup do you have hardware-wise?  Laptop?  Desktop + speakers?
<ioka> oh this is very useful.10x
<ioka> so when I download some headers with apt-get they are not listed in package manager.Is that correct?
<RediXe> Any idea's on what would cause my 2nd monitor to keep acting like it gets disconnected for 2 seconds and then comes back?
<dtchen> ojii: i'll need your /var/run/alsa/timestamp pastebinned after running it
<wildweathel> RediXe, well either the cable is flaky, or the driver is shutting off the second output periodically for some silly reason...
<duffydack> wildweathel,  actually.. i think ive got the volume thing fixed.. after setting the channel levels in alsamixer, I can raise the volume to 40% even without it blowing my head off...weird
<RediXe> The monitor/cable worked fine before I made the jump to 9.10
<RediXe> wildweathel, ^
<duffydack> wildweathel, i have a laptop btw, inspiron 9100, quite old, but speakers are good and has a woofer which is nice.
<wildweathel> duffydack: Built-in woofer?  Cool!
<duffydack> wildweathel, yeah well its meant as a desktop replacement more than a laptop.. dedicated radeon 9800 256mb..still a nice 'desktop replacement' for me.. I dont take it anyway.
<duffydack> its like 7 yrs old..or something
<wildweathel> So, what fixed it?
<ioka> a pop up windows came up.What is grub-pc?
<duffydack> let me keep playing.. try find out what i did
<RediXe> wildweathel, do you know if it's possible to rotate the 2nd monitor left/right? That option was gone after I updated and I can now only make it normal or upside down
<nerdy_kid> someone broke gnome-power-manager again.
<Dr_Willis> grub2 is called 'grub-pc' also  i belive
<Dr_Willis> !info grub-pc
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is extra. Version 1.97~beta3-1ubuntu8 (karmic), package size 484 kB, installed size 1844 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc)
<ojii> dtchen: /var/run/alsa/timestamp: command not found
<wildweathel> RediXe, unfortunately, no.  My TV's installed right-side up, so I haven't even tried it on the X1400.
<rsk> ioka: everything you download with apt-get is listed in package manager
<ioka> ok
<ioka> trying to figure out the option from the grub-pc
<rsk> everything outside that is not a .deb will not be in there
<rsk> ioka: option to do what?
<RediXe> wildweathel, :( I run dual 22in lcds and would love to turn one vertical for programming
<ioka> well it looks like it is an update and it ask me stuff
<wildweathel> Well, if it was there before, then maybe the driver changed.  Can you rotate the first output?
<tadas> helllo
<Dr_Willis> like use the developers default config and so forth ioka ?
<rsk> ioka: ok pastebin what it ask and link it here
<rsk> ioka: do you know howto do that?
<ioka> yes but it is a gui I can not paste it
<rsk> screenshot is fine too
<rsk> =)
<tadas> hello
<rsk> and upload to imageshack, or send it to me
<tadas> is there a default username and password for ubuntu 9.10beta? i downloaded it, burned a cd and now when i try to fresh-install it, the setup asks me for a username and password. please help
<duffydack> brb, reboot
<ioka> damn I clicked cancel i wanted to go back to the previous option now it is gone
<wildweathel> tadas, the CD should boot straight to desktop.
<ioka> it came up again
<rsk> yey
<thiebaude> tadas, then you input your username and password you want to use when it ask you
<BluesKaj> tadas, are you installing right now ?
<RediXe> wildweathel, no both of them can only do normal or upside down... a fresh install before updates gave the option for left/right ..
<tadas> wildweathel, but it doesn't well. well i mean i does, but asks for a username and pass
<thiebaude> tadas, i  burned the Oct 14 9.10 alternated cd
<tadas> BluesKaj, yes right now
<ioka> this time I'm not playing with it.Just choose the default option.And at the end I got an error:E: grub-pc: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ArkoldThos> by computer freezes when burning something D:
<wildweathel> RediXe, but it did before.  Sounds like a regression, then.
<tadas> thiebaude, what username and password do you suggest inputting? i've never set one
<BluesKaj> ok tadas , like thiebaude says makeup a username and password that you will be using from now on
<wildweathel> Funny,  I can rotate my laptop screen.  Would you like me to try with two?
<thiebaude> tadas, like BluesKaj  is saying, what username and password you want
<tadas> BluesKaj, ok, i made it up. where do i put it?
<bac> jpds: ping
<RediXe> wildweathel, if you can please ... did you run updates today? I see some xserver stuff downloading so wondering if these new updates added it back
<tadas> well any username and password doesn't work
<jpds> bac: Hey there!
<thiebaude> tadas, you using the text based installer?
<tadas> i get the "authentication failed" message
<thiebaude> hmm
<tadas> thiebaude, no, graphic
<thiebaude> tadas, ok
<tadas> so what do i do?
<RediXe> wildweathel, then again the only time I had it rotate was before updates in mirrored mode .. so maybe it's a mirrored mode option only?
 * wildweathel saunters off to play with dual screen support on the r520...  be back soon. 
<BluesKaj> uhoh tadas , then you didn't eneter a username and pw when it requested you to during the install
<thiebaude> tadas, 9.10 asks for username and password?
<tadas> it never requested
<thiebaude> tadas, thats strange
<tadas> thiebaude, yes
<tadas> any ideas?
<thiebaude> tadas, im trying to get a picture of that in my head
<BluesKaj> tadas, thenare you are just using the live cd not installing
<thiebaude> tadas, install the cd
<BluesKaj> tadas, there's an install icon on the desktop , click on it
<tadas> this is what i'm doing: i put the cd in to the cd-rom, restart the pc, the setup screen comes up. so i select "Install ubuntu"
<tadas> the it's loading for a while
<thiebaude> tadas, yes
<thiebaude> let it load
<tadas> ok, waiting (i'm doing it live)
<tadas> appreciate the help
<BluesKaj> tadas, is there an older version of ubuntu installed on the computer ?
<tadas> not right now
<thiebaude> tadas, its just a fresh install?
<tadas> yes, i want to make a fresh install
<thiebaude> tadas, cool
<thiebaude> like me
<tadas> right now there's winxp on another partition
<thiebaude> tadas, you going to dual boot?
<tadas> um, yes
<tadas> is that a bad thing? :)
<thiebaude> tadas, it depends on who you ask, for me yes
<thiebaude> since i just have 9.10 only on my pc
<tadas> why do you consider it a bad thing?
<thiebaude> tadas, do you need windows
<BluesKaj> I run dual boot with W7 , without any probs
<thiebaude> tadas, that would be a long list for me
<JoshuaL> anyone who knows why my second screen is not recognized?
<ArkoldThos> JoshuaL, what drivers do you have?
<tadas> well i need it for my sister everyonce in a while
<JoshuaL> closed source ati ArkoldThos
<thiebaude> tadas, nothing wrong with that, i use to dual boot
<ArkoldThos> JoshuaL, no clue about ati :P sorry
<JoshuaL> ok ty
<tadas> ok so now i have winxp on one partition and the other partition is unlocated at the moment
<thiebaude> tadas, use the install side by side option
<ArkoldThos> JoshuaL, just googled this, hope this can help you :) honestly i don't know but is a try D: http://hobbylobby.wordpress.com/2007/09/08/dual-monitors-in-ubuntu-xorgconf-driver-ati-card/
<BluesKaj> tadas, unallocated means it's not formatted to receive any particular OS file system
<BluesKaj> yes tadas , use the manual partioning option, it's the safest way
<tadas> ok so as i understand, when i insert the ubuntu cd, it should offer me to format the partition for linux
<tadas> ok but when do i choose it?
<thiebaude> tadas, it will get to the patitioning part and you'll have choices
<JoshuaL> bbl dinner
<ioka> ping clear
<tadas> now i just tried to enter the live cd mode
<tadas> and it still asks for username and password
<tadas> what the hell?
<BluesKaj> ignore that , just hit enter
<thiebaude> tadas, yea, ignore it , it just counts down
<thiebaude> the login
<tadas> i get the "authentication failed"
 * thiebaude wonder why they have that on log in a live cd
<ioka> what package do i need for vpn connections?
<tadas> makes no sense for me
<BluesKaj> then someone has tried to install the cd previously withoyt entering a username and pw
<ioka> i can not click on add vpn connection in network manager
<ioka> it is greyed out
<thiebaude> tadas, boot the live cd enter install ubuntu
<thiebaude> start over
<tadas> thiebaude, where do i enter it?
<thiebaude> tadas, after the cd starts there are options, try ubuntu, install ubuntu, etc
<tadas> true
<thiebaude> tadas, put the cd in your pc and start with the cd in it
<tadas> ok
<tadas> so i get the options
<tadas> which one do i choose?
<thiebaude> tadas, install
<ioka> isn't it pgp propriety .I see ubuntu uses not a gnupg but pgp
<Pici> ioka: Ubuntu uses gnupg
<ioka> because for keyring management i see pgp not a gnupg option
<thiebaude> tadas, just answer the questions ubuntu ask you\
<Dr_Willis> !info gnupg
<ubottu> gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.9-4ubuntu7 (karmic), package size 934 kB, installed size 4996 kB
<tadas> I just chose Install ubuntu
<thiebaude> tadas, ok
<thiebaude> tadas, now it will load up
<thiebaude> tadas, be patient with it loading up
<Pici> ioka: What application are you referring to?
<tadas> ok, i'm pretty patient :)
<thiebaude> ok
<wildweathel> RediXe:  Rotation wasn't an option with large resolutions, but was with smaller ones.  Either this is a limitation of the card+driver, or (ooh, idea!) the virtual display size (in xorg.conf) is too small.  In the simple case of two monitors, Display Preferences offers to make the change for you, but doesn't offer to do that for rotation.
<tadas> but can you answer this - why does it ask me for a username and password if i chose "try ubuntu" ?
<ioka> trying to find it again in ubuntu.it was one of the default application
<thiebaude> tadas, is there a countdown at login?
<thiebaude> tadas, if it is , im not sure
<RediXe> wildweathel, So there is hope or no hope? Assuming no hope because I have no experience with xorg.conf :P ... but Virtual 3360 1050 is what it's set at now
<wildweathel> How tall will the rotated monitor be?  (How wide is it now?)
<tadas> ok so now it loaded up (after choosing "install ubuntu" from the very begining)
<thiebaude> ok
<tadas> and i see the login screen
<thiebaude> tadas, dont enter anything
<RediXe> wildweathel, 1680x1050 is current resolution .. not sure what it will be when it gets rotated :/
<tadas> there's a monitor pic, "ubuntu" text below and a textbox below that with a button "Log In"
<thiebaude> tadas, you didn't already install ubuntu?
<tadas> if i don't enter anything and just press "Log In" I get the "Authentication failure" message
<wildweathel> RediXe, the monitor will take up a 1050x1680 square on the virtual screen space.  Since your space is currently 1050 tall, it won't fit.
<tadas> thiebaude, no
<RediXe> wildweathel, :( would be be able to lower the resolution to help?
<wildweathel> RediXe, yes, that'll make it work for now.
<tadas> like i said, i have 2 partitions: one with winxp and another with free space which is now dedicated to ubuntu
<wildweathel> But if you edit xorg, you can (hopefully) get it working with full resolution.
<ioka> i can not locate it.Maybe it was encryption keys .But right now I do nto see the pgp option there.Anyway.Would you please tell me waht package should I install for pppt vpn M$ protocol?
<RediXe> wildweathel, I don't mind editing it I just don't know what options to set or sections to play with
<wildweathel> Hold on a minute, I'm going to see if I'm right...
<tadas> and no matter which option i choose - either try ubuntu or install ubuntu - i'm led to the same login screen where i'm asked for the username and password
<Dr_Willis> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, whats your opinion on that?
<tadas> any ideas?
<JDahl> from which repository can I get acroread?  I read somewhere that I just need to enable the 'Partner' repository,  but acroread is still not in the APT database
<thiebaude> tadas, im not sure, i done many installs and dual boots and i dont know what to say
<tadas> one more detail - on the login screen i can choose "ubuntu" or "ubuntu karmic (development branch)". if that helps
<Dr_Willis> JDahl:  i think its at medibuntu
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Pici> tadas: Can you screenshot what you're seeing?
<Pici> tadas: also, have you ever installed Ubuntu before? or is the beta your first try?
<JDahl> Dr_Willis, have you installed it from there? Because some posts specifically wrote that acroread is no longer in medibuntu
<thiebaude> tadas, i have seen even before installing that it wants a username and password, but i just let it countdown and its to the desktop to install
<jimpop> JDahl, it's in the Partner source.  Did you reload after adding the source?
<tadas> Pici, i have
<thiebaude> Pici, he's getting to the log in screen
<Dr_Willis> JDahl:  ive not noticed.. I dont even use it on windows any more.  I use envince or whatever the default is on ubuntu. and foxreader (or somthin glike that) on windows now a days
<Dr_Willis> JDahl:  check the medibuntu package listings I guess
<JDahl> j
<JDahl> jimpop, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache search acroread    shows nothing
<Dr_Willis> JDahl:  i see 'acroread-fonts' in synaptic from medibuntu but no acroread. :)
<tadas> Pici, i can picture it with my phone
<jimpop> JDahl, well, it's there http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/acroread/
<wildweathel> RediXe, Yes!   You do have to edit xorg.conf, but it's not a big change.
<jimpop> JDahl, try sudo apt-get install acroread
<RediXe> wildweathel, :D  ... can you pastbin or something the change I should make?
<JDahl> jimpop,  APT can't find it...  is this the correct repository - deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner?
<Dr_Willis> !find acroread
<ubottu> File acroread found in apparmor-profiles, bash-completion-lib, claws-mail-tools, cups, dahb-html (and 24 others)
<IdleOne> Does Empathy support facebook chat?
<jimpop> JDahl, i have: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ karmic partner
<jimpop> note the trailing /
 * jimpop is d/l'ing yet another kernel update, otherwise i would --purge acroread and test re-installing
<wildweathel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/294058/  << Okay, here's what my /etc/X11/xorg.conf looks like.  Yours should be similar except for the "Virtual" line, which we'll change to match your set-up.  How do you want your monitors and what are their native resolutions?
<JDahl> jimpop, my sources.list is generated by Karmic.  Yours didn't help either - perhaps acroread has been purged from the repository database by mistake
<jimpop> JDahl, it's in the repo, that URL i posted earlier says so
<wildweathel> Oops, RediXe, pastebin above ^^^
<RediXe> wildweathel, Display Properties list them running 1680x1050 - I want the left monitor to be as is and I want to rotate the right monitor counter-clockwise (left)
<JDahl> jimpop, ok - then it's very weird... I just installed a fresh beta version of Karmic and enable 'Partner'
<JDahl> thanks anyway
<jimpop> JDahl, have you tried "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install acroread" from ... oh well, nm
<Dr_Willis>  apt-cache search acroread
<Dr_Willis> acroread-fonts - Fonts for Acrobat reader - Medibuntu package
<thiebaude> acroread is in synaptic
<Dr_Willis> thats it :) its not at medbuntu 64bit repos at least.
<jimpop> ~$ apt-cache search acroread
<jimpop> acroread - Adobe Reader
<Dr_Willis> weird.. I got about every repo enabled..
<Pici> !info acroread medibuntu
<Dr_Willis> !info acroread
<jimpop> Dr_Willis, perhaps medbuntu is is screwed up
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in medibuntu
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> !info acroread jaunty
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in jaunty
<BluesKaj> tadas, someone has already tried to install ubuntu without username and pw , reformat the partition, and try to reinstall
<Dr_Willis> without? thats.. weird.
<wildweathel> Okay, so here's how we decide how big to make the virtual space.  When finished, the screen areas will form a T or L shape.  The height will be the height of the largest screen: 1680.  The width is the with of both screens added together: 1680 + 1050 = 2730.  So that line should be Virtual 2730 1680.  Then, Display Properties will hopefully work as expected.  However, DM might not let you put the monitors next to each other unle
<wildweathel> ss the width is enough for both to be unrotated (not sure), so you might need Virtual 3360 1680.
<BluesKaj> tadas, ??
<wildweathel> Yikes, I'll pb something that long, next time...
<Dr_Willis> just 2 lines. :P
<tadas> ok, i'll try to reformat
<tadas> Pici, if you still want the screenshot: https://dl-web.getdropbox.com/get/Photos/20091015504.jpg?w=26b9fd5e
<tadas> it's not actually a screenshot, but does the job :)
<RediXe> wildweathel, brb
<Trizicus> how do I increase the DPI?
<BluesKaj> tadas, make sure when you install to give a username and pw when requested , those will be yours..other users can be added later if needed
<Pici> Trizicus: System>Preferences>appearance in the fonts tab, in advanced.
<thiebaude> tadas, and your screenshot needs a password
<Trizicus> Pici: I do not see an advanced area
<Trizicus> Pici: Nevermind it's under 'details..."
<Pici> Trizicus: There should be a button in the lower right. I only have ssh access at the moment, so I'm not sure exactly what its called.
<Trizicus> Pici: What is the normal DPI after 96?
<Trizicus> after 96*
<kaddi> hi is there an easy way to install the old kaffeine version back in karmic? I guess there is no package for it yet, no?
<Pici> Trizicus: No idea, sorry.
<tadas> sorry, screenshot (sort of) is here: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/677639/20091015504.jpg
<Trizicus> And thank you :)
<tadas> and if i click on the "ubuntu" i get this: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/677639/20091015505.jpg
<BluesKaj> tadas, never seen that one before
<thiebaude> looks like a bug
<tadas> and if i try to login with blank i get this: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/677639/20091015506.jpg
<tadas> just like i was describing
<thiebaude> tadas, yea, thats messed, i have never seen that
<thiebaude> up
<BluesKaj> tadas, where did you get the iso live cd from ...does that even look authentic to you gnome users?
<tadas> from ubuntu.com :)
<wildweathel> RediXe, I made AA for you and I paste-ed it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294069/ .  Sry the paragraph didn't come out right.
<Pici> BluesKaj: It does. but normally the user should be listed where that horizontal line is.
<thiebaude> tadas, you got the link to the actual download page?
<RediXe> wildweathel, 3360 1680 works ... but I have a white/yellow/green line on the very botton of the monitor now ... I rebooted and it only shows up once I'm logged in and the driver takes over and does the rotate. Screen shot doesn't pick it up.
<tadas> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<tadas> "PC (Intel x86) desktop CD"
<wildweathel> RediXe, well the only thing I can think of then is to make the virtual a little bit bigger, maybe 8 px all around.  But, that sounds like a driver bug, since the SS doesn't get it.
<thiebaude> tadas, thanks
<RediXe> wildweathel, hmmm if I flip it to the right that line goes away and it's fine.... nvm ... both monitors just flickered off/on and it's back
<sheldon_85> how can hide an user from gdm 2.28.0 ?
<RediXe> wildweathel, do you think that line would hurt anything .. I might be able to get used to it
<RediXe> wildweathel, ahhh the flicker caused it to rotate back to the left instead of right ... hence the line is back lol
<sheldon_85> found it. on gconf-editor thanks
<wildweathel> It won't hurt an LCD, or affect any other software by itself.
<RediXe> wildweathel, kk I'll leave as is until I can't stand it :P
<TuTUXG> im stuck on a xterm session, how do i switch back to my kde session without log out?
<wildweathel> TuTUXG, I don't think you can.  Log out, change session, log back in will fix it though.
<wildweathel> Probably.
<BluesKaj> Pici, tadas , I think a try was already made to install ubuntu on that partition without entering a username and pw and there's a boot init file on it , hence the username and pw request.
<TuTUXG> wildweathel, sorry, it's different users
<TuTUXG> one logged in a kde session, the other one is using xterm
<tadas> BluesKaj, well yes, there was an older version of ubuntu earlier.
<wildweathel> Oh, user-switch, you mean?
<TuTUXG> i switched from the kde user to the xterm one, but how do i switch back
<TuTUXG> exactly
<tadas> but what do i do now? i want a fresh start
<wildweathel> I think ctl+alt+fn-keys will do it, actually.
<ioka> I have a lag and problems with the internet connection
<BluesKaj> tadas , try reformatting to ext4 with GParted live cd and then reinstall
<TuTUXG> wildweathel, but that's switch me to a different tty
<ioka> I thought that this is because I had obsolete packages.but I am wrong
<ioka> ping is so sslow
<wildweathel> TuTUXG, IIRC, the two X sessions are on different ttys.
<tadas> BluesKaj, ok, i'll try that. thanks
<BluesKaj> !GParted | tadas
<ubottu> tadas: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<TuTUXG> wildweathel, ah, i didnt know that
<BluesKaj> anyway tadas , good luck with the reinstall ...it's time for my daily walk , BBL
<TuTUXG> let me try...
<ioka> where should I put vpn secrets?I get error that there are no valid secrets
<TuTUXG> wildweathel, thanks
<wildweathel> Np.  Actually, I wasn't 100% sure...
<RediXe> wildweathel, tried to change the virtual res by 8 and 20 px but no luck ... and this monitor is so advanced it doesn't let me shift the screen position through it's menu system ..
<RediXe> wildweathel, Thank you for all your help :)
<TuTUXG> wildweathel, u r right, the new session is on tty8
<thiebaude> tadas, good luck on the install, bbl
<wildweathel> It's not the monitor's fault, the graphics card shouldn't be sending those extra pixels.  It was kinda a shot in the dark, anyway.  Oh well, I guess you just report it and hope.
<tadas> thiebaude, BluesKaj, and all others who helped, thank you guys.
<dupondje> Somebody around that has thunderbird ?
<Machtin> hm.. where in dolphin can i set a specific view mode as standard? like details without previews
<dupondje> nobody uses Thunderbird ? :p
<dupondje> wtf :p
<Dr_Willis> I dont use it.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<tuxxy> damn did the latest updates bork anyone elses karmic aswell
<tuxxy> the new updates make mine freeze on boot and if you do get in then its only to a flcikering terminal =/
<MrcredsAlex> tuxxy, topic is: "Warning: There appears to be an issue currently causing VirtualBox images to fail to reboot after installing updates'"
<error404notfound> after upgrading to karmic i noticed that /etc/blkid.tab was broken, any idea why?
<tuxxy> MrcredsAlex, it is not a virtualbox installation though
<ioka> guys how to fix this bug.Openvpn has failed because there were no valid secrets
<error404notfound> plus this laptop has a Broadcom Corp BCM4312 wireless card and it has stopped working, i have tried various methods such as using https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/203819/comments/18
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203819 in linux "Broadcom bcm4312 wireless not detected at all" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * dupondje searches somebody with Thunderbird
<duffydack> dupondje, I do, but on 9.04 for now...
<dupondje> hmz k :)
<dupondje> cause it doesn't move mails when I mark them as spam :(
<duffydack> dupondje, have you told it to in prefs.
<dupondje> yep :s
<duffydack> dupondje, so youve enabled "when I mark message as junk ----- move to junk folder" ?
<dupondje> yep
<duffydack> dupondje, and it doesnt do anything at all... I dunno then, works on tbird in 9.04
<billybigrigger> dupondje, what tbird?
<billybigrigger> 2.x or 3.x?
<dupondje> ii  thunderbird                                2.0.0.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<billybigrigger> billybigrigger@cabo:~$ apt-cache policy thunderbird-3.0
<billybigrigger> thunderbird-3.0:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: 3.0~hg20091013r4131+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<billybigrigger> try tbird 3.0 aka "shredder"
<billybigrigger> i installed it from the mozilla daily ppa, want the link?
<billybigrigger> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<billybigrigger> there it is anyway :P
<billybigrigger> firefox 3.7 and tbird 3.0 are in there
<duffydack> ff 3.5 in 9.04 is fine with flash pages.. in 9.10 however when scrolling a page like youtube with video playing, its really slow, i mean really bad...
<duffydack> is this a known issue
<rsk> what's the new way to add repos again
<rsk> for e.x ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<rsk> i forgot the command
<mvo_> rsk: add-apt-repository
<rsk> ah
<ioka> any ideas where should i put the cert file and the config file for open vpn connection?
<oldude67> whats the command to force a fsck on reboot, shutdown -F -r now?
<oldude67> also will that scan all 3 hard drives i think i have issues with one.
<rob0> If it's not your root fs, umount it and manually fsck.
<duffydack> i still do touch /forcefsck..  tho, you dont see anything happening in 9.10 now tho do you
<oldude67> ok be back in a min.
<ioka> guys network manager is not working properly
<ioka> made a pptp connection
<ioka> it does not wanna start it
<ioka> it gives me no replies
<ioka> nothing
<ioka> scream in the desert
<ioka> no echo
<tobixen> hm, I wonder if "apt-get upgrade" is the right way to upgrade the system.  I chose "update manager" from the gnome menu, and the suspend problems I had earlier today disappeared.
<ioka> what gnome menu?
<duffydack> tobixen, update manager is like doing dist-upgrade..
<jjardon> seems that the Gnome 2.28 version of devhelp is not in Ubuntu karmic: I filled a bug #451864 for this. Can someone confirm it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451864 in devhelp "Please sync devhelp 2.28 from debian sid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451864
<oldude67> well if that command is right to force a fsck, then it either did it really super fast or i didnt work. cause it just seemed like it booted normally.
<oldude67>  /did/didnt
<billybigrigger> oldude67, boot into single user mode, or recovery mode
<billybigrigger> and run fsck manually
<billybigrigger> tried that?
<oldude67> ya it gave me a error, but that was about a week ago, let me try it again and see if it happens.
<yukongt> why does the update manager keep wanting to do a partial upgrade, but the only thing it does is delete amarok?
<thiebaude> yukongt, that happened to me yesterday
<thiebaude> !partial
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partial
<billybigrigger> NEVER attempt a partial upgrade
<ninjah> sometimes partial upgrades are all you get
<yukongt> how can i keep it from asking me
<ninjah> yukongt: Are you talking about partial upgrades? If so you can't
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: I've still got that annoying sound problem. :(
<billybigrigger> xcvbdfghj, he's a busy dude, you might have to wait for some help from him
<yukongt> anyone know why it would keep deleting amarok?
<xcvbdfghj> billybigrigger: I don't think he's able to help me anyway. :(
<billybigrigger> yukongt, because that's what partial's do, most, if not all, of the time
<billybigrigger> :)
<xcvbdfghj> billybigrigger: I've found a temporary workaround, though. :)
<billybigrigger> broken packages that aren't ready...
<dtchen> xcvbdfghj: which annoying sound problem?
<xcvbdfghj> This new icon theme is really good!
<billybigrigger> the whole theme is really good
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: LFE coming out of centre channel as well as LFE channel.
<billybigrigger> just wish it matched the xplash/gdm themes a bit more
<xcvbdfghj> billybigrigger: I like the new slideshow wallpapers.
<BluesKaj> xcvbdfghj, lemme guess, pulseaudio is installed ?
<xcvbdfghj> BluesKaj: No.
<thiebaude> billybigrigger, its all coming together
<billybigrigger> thiebaude, oh yeah
<thiebaude> 15 days
<billybigrigger> i didn't mean that sarcastically either
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: It's not a Pulseaudio problem.
<thiebaude> billybigrigger, i know,lol
<dtchen> xcvbdfghj: oh, LFE through wrong control?
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: Yeah, LFE comes out of centre channel as well as LFE channel.#
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: I think that's the problem.
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: The centre channel just makes my sound system pump out lots of bass.
<dtchen> xcvbdfghj: have you installed linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic?
<dtchen> xcvbdfghj: be aware that you need to be running _current_ Karmic
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: I don't know if I am.
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: Is it likely to fix my sound problem?
<jjardon> how can I sisable the system bell?
<jjardon> s/sisable/disable
<jjardon> seems that it has been activated after yesterday upgrades
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: No, that package is not installed.
<dtchen> xcvbdfghj: no disrespect intended, but i hate those sort of crystal ball questions. Please just install it and report whether the symptom remains reproducible.
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: Sorry.
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: Will I need to reboot after installing it?
<dtchen> xcvbdfghj: you'll need to reboot if the upgrade installs a new kernel [assuming you aren't running 2.6.31-14.47-generic]
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: I'm running it.
<ninjah> Ubuntu 9.10 is still beta software. If you have problems it's really just tough luck. Keep upgrading and hope there's a fix for your problem.
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: 2.6.31-14-generic #47
<Ian_Corne> jjardon:
<dtchen> xcvbdfghj: then no, just disable PA's autospawn, kill PA, alsa force-unload, modprobe snd-hda-intel, reenable PA autospawn
<Ian_Corne> rmmod pcspkr
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: PA is uninstalled.
<dtchen> xcvbdfghj: then skip the PA parts mentioned above ;)
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: I'll focus on my PA problems once I sort my ALSA problems.
<jjardon> Ian_Corne, $ lsmod | grep pcs returns nothing
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<[31d1]_> hey dtchen, does the fix released for this bug imply that I can remove the audio-dev PPA? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/446987
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446987 in alsa-driver "snd-hda-intel powersave option and "CLICK" from speakers" [Undecided,Fix released]
<xcvbdfghj> Yeah, that bug is annoying. ><
<xcvbdfghj> A loud click all the time.
<[31d1]_> not anymore cause dtchen fixed it :)
<dtchen> [31d1]_: you can if you wish; we use the PPA as staging prior to uploading to main
<dtchen> [31d1]_: also, the packages are versioned correctly, so the proper Karmic packages in main always supercede the PPA ones
<[31d1]_> oh, neat
<dtchen> [31d1]_: lastly, it's only fixed on a subset of hardware, it appears
<[31d1]_> i guess I'll leave it there. Oh, that's a shame
<dtchen> (yes, i know how to version; that goes with being a former core-dev)
<dtchen> xcvbdfghj: if you're experiencing the powerdown anomalies, just disable it
<[31d1]_> i don't know much about PPAs ... having to learn cause i bought a tiny laptop with a GMA500 chipset :(
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/updates/alsa/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<dtchen> xcvbdfghj: sudo alsa force-unload
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/m7c1a76db
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: Should I just reboot?
<xcvbdfghj> dtchen: I only have a couple of hours before my parents go to bed.
<dtchen> xcvbdfghj: sure
<xcvbdfghj> BRB
<subtlety> Why would i be getting " Unknown symbol in module" errors in a custom built initrd where both the modules and kernel are from the same ubuntu cd? I thought such errors would only appear if the kernel and module versions differ?
<dtchen> subtlety: well, they must be by definition for that error to appear
<dtchen> subtlety: pretty straightforward to troubleshoot. pastebin the modprobe command you're using and dmesg.
<subtlety> im using a snapshot karmic, because the RC still contained some bugs for my purpose. is it possible the snapshot was incorrectly assembled so it had out of sync modules/kernel? sounds strange to me
<subtlety> i got some output on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1271257
<xcvbfghjk> dtchen: It didn't work.
<xcvbfghjk> dtchen: The problem persists.
<homoboy> ok, i thought I fixed a glitch in the new 9.1, but in fact, I made it worse.  I replaced "KDE Network Manager" with "Wicd Network Manager" and now I get this error message that says "could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface. Check the wicd log for error messages."
<BluesKaj> homoboy, do you have the wifi card driver installed ?
<homoboy> pretty sure
<dtchen> xcvbfghjk: still LFE is controlled by Master Mono?
<dtchen> xcvbfghjk: can you download and run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh , please?
<homoboy> BluesKaj, it's basically saying that dsub does not exist, when I can actually get to it from the root filesystem.
<homoboy> homoboy is very confused
<BluesKaj> how did you insatll wicd ?
<homoboy> from the repository
<xcvbfghjk> dtchen: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8e246f09d3622413688b737e510adb7b7478d6d3
<BluesKaj> homoboy, how did you launch wicd ?
<oldude67> anyone got a page for help on how-to-do a fsck manually with the umount commands and all in it. tried using recovery mode and shutdown -F -r now and never would work.
<homoboy> BluesKaj, it installed a widget on my dashboard, so I used that.
<matyd> hello, i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 (kubuntu) last night. I have the intel chipset, before the upgrade the gui was working perfectly (i had to install with noacpi) then when i alt+f2 and upgraded rebooted and all i get is a black screen after the kubuntu load deal. i was told yesterday to do sudo aptitude update and sudo aptitude safe-upgrade but still getting the black screen
<matyd> do i need to edit the xorg.conf at all?
<homoboy> BluesKaj, now I have no network manager at all, and I can't reinstall either of them, considering I removed wicd
<ytco92> hello
<homoboy> yo
<ytco92> audacious and rhythmbox can't play anything
<ytco92> vlc works
<ytco92> and i can't do "sudo alsa force-reload
<homoboy> I trust banshee with everything. If banshee needs a new plugin to play a file it will automatically install it :)
<BluesKaj> homoboy,  you can compile wicd from source ...that might work
<xcvbfghjk> Banshee can't browse by genre.
<xcvbfghjk> It's rubbish.
<homoboy> pshhht
<ytco92> oh force-reload worked, now it plays it but i can't hear anything
<xcvbfghjk> homoboy: Having more than two browsing panes is very helpful when you have a 20,000+ track music collection like I do.
<ytco92> ok rhythmbox works :)
<homoboy> BluesKaj, how do I do that? I'm kind of a newb at linux
<dtchen> ytco92: make sure you use the pulse output for vlc
<dtchen> ytco92: you can check vlc's preferences
<matyd> should i just reinstall 9.04?
<ytco92> dtchen, now it works, i had to do alsa force-reload
<BluesKaj> homoboy,  http://wicd.sourceforge.net/ ..there's also aFAQ / tutorial there
<homoboy> xcvbtghjk: well banshee can sync with most ipods and it also automatically downloads cover art and, according to my friends, is much easier to adapt to than armarock, vlc, rythmbox, etc.
<BluesKaj> VLC is the only player that doesn't fail on karmic so far, in my experience
<Ian_Corne> totem works well
<homoboy> the first run with banshee was very limited as far as compatibility goes, but when I restarted the os then everything started clicking, I think even better than it was in jaunty
<xcvbfghjk> Totem works well.
<BluesKaj> totem is an absolutely broken on mysetup but I'm using kde
<ytco92> madplug: open_audio failed: XMMS reverse compatibility output plugin.  <<< that's what audacious says, and it doesn't play anything
<dtchen> xcvbfghjk: looking (but will take a bit; i'm looking at a higher priority issue ATM)
<xcvbfghjk> dtchen: No problem.
<dtchen> xcvbfghjk: please ping me in 30 minutes if i haven't gotten back to you
<xcvbfghjk> dtchen: Roger that.
<DaskreEch> Hello
<DaskreEch> anyone on Kubuntu?
<oldude67> DaskreEch, ya and lxde? why whats up?
<DaskreEch> Can You test a Login bug for me?
<oldude67> ya sure, which one?
<DaskreEch> Logout and at the KDM choose failsafe from the Session types and see if it works
<DaskreEch> Also see if alt+T works
<DaskreEch> it seems to be broken
<oldude67> ok hold on ill be back.
<DaskreEch> It should pop up the Session type menu
<dtchen> xcvbfghjk: do you have an optical/spdif jack?
<Machtin> has anyone any clue why i amarok 'steals' the sound from the rest of my system, or should i better ask in my distro's channel?
<Machtin> -i
<hggdh> Machtin: it depends on the versions of pretty much everything...
<hggdh> kernel, alsa, PA (if you use it), amarok...
 * DaskreEch hates PA
<RanDom33>  i am trying to get the ati drivers for my ati x1200, in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers.. it does not list any proprietary drivers as available.. can anyone help me with getting proprietary drivers on 9.10 for an ati x1200
<penguin42> Machtin: There's a KDE setting somewhere as to which sound system it should use
<dtchen> DaskreEch: what concrete bugs affect you?
<dtchen> DaskreEch: (WRT PA, of course)
<DaskreEch> No sound
<spiraliz> RanDom33, you should probably wait with that, until ati updates there drivers for the new kernel
<DaskreEch> gave up after two days and uninstalled it. I've been fine since then
<Machtin> hggdh: pulseaudio 0.9.19, Amarok: 2.2.0, KDE: 4.3.2 (KDE 4.3.2), Qt: 4.5.2, dunno how to check alsa's version
<Pici> RanDom33: I don't believe that fgrlx supports that any longer.  The open source drivers should work fine.
<dtchen> DaskreEch: err, that's not necessarily PA's fault
<dtchen> DaskreEch: it very easily could be alsa-lib's or linux's
<DaskreEch> the sound error was pulse init failed
<dtchen> DaskreEch: that's a very non-helpful error message :(
<RanDom33> Pici, so there is no solution then? just use the open source drivers?
<spiraliz> RanDom33, anyway, you need the fglrx-modaliases package
<DaskreEch> Agreed that it could be something lower in the stack but I was getting a pulse error and uninstallingi t fixed it
<dtchen> DaskreEch: right, but that doesn't mean it's PA's fault
<Pici> RanDom33: The open driver works great on my x1400. But then again, I don't use it for anything beyond compiz.
<DaskreEch> I don't really do network sound (I may in the future) so PA doesn't provide much for me right now
<RanDom33> Pici, I was just trying to run warsow and it does not run
<DaskreEch> dtchen: I know I just said that :)
<dtchen> DaskreEch: understandably people dislike PA because it doesn't work for them, but that doesn't actually help fix anything
<RanDom33> Pici, another 3d game does run, but it runs at an unplayable fps
<Pici> RanDom33: Have you tried disabling compiz before playing?
<DaskreEch> agreed but no one really knew what the problem was and I wanted sound.
<dtchen> DaskreEch: we have mailing lists and irc channels ;)
<RanDom33> Pici, no have not, care to share the method for that?
<DaskreEch> If I had a more vested interest in PA working I would have hunted it down.
<Pici> RanDom33: open a terminal, type: metacity --replace
<penguin42> dtchen: Which reminds me, my clicking problem seems to go away if all volumes are set to 100% - very odd
<cpjr72> hey guys I just grabbed the ISO daily yesterday but update says there 81mb of things, will that bork my install?
<Pici> cpjr72: 'things'?
<DaskreEch> When i start doing more networked sound options as I said I'll probably start investing more time in PA
<dtchen> penguin42: nope, that's a definite linux bug (well-known0
<cpjr72> Pici, well its working, I don't wanna break it lol
<RanDom33> Pici, and to enable it when done?
<Pici> RanDom33: compiz --replace    But if you're going to be doing this alot, the best method is to install fusion-icon.
<cpjr72> I thought the snapshot would have all the package updates
<Pici> cpjr72: What 'things' are you refering to?
<penguin42> dtchen: I can't figure out - I'd assumed it was a time/glitch pop sound - how does a volume setting cause that?
<dtchen> penguin42: well, 'linux bug' in the sense that we can probably msleep in the driver, but it's better if your bios deliverer does it!
<cetanhota> is there a channel for Apple Ubuntu chat?
<oldude67> hey DaskreEch sorry , im not using kdm, im using gdm cause kdm isnt working right for me...i forgot.and had to reboot as well.
<DaskreEch> oldude67: Worked?
<DaskreEch> oldude67: Ok did you try to login with a failsafe and see if alt+T worked anyway ?
<dtchen> penguin42: specifically, depends how your bios initializes the codec
<oldude67> DaskreEch, no i tried switching to kdm and computer locked up and i rebooted.
<penguin42> dtchen: Have you got a reference to a bug/details ?
<DaskreEch> oldude67: since when did you have that issue?
<dtchen> penguin42: there's probably some instance on alsa-devel; i don't remember the month/year off the top of my head
<oldude67> since the alpha 3 but i re installed with a fresh beta and it still isnt working right.
<dtchen> xcvbfghjk: ping, see above question
<webbb82> in apearence under backgrounds there is a stack up backgorounds that will randomly change through out the day, but all the pictures are of outer space stuff how do I get them any pictures I want to shuffle
<Omar87> Hi
<Omar87> this system keeps crashing and logging out on me.
<Omar87> Can anyone help please?
<dave1231> Omar87: what ubuntu do you have?
<Omar87> dave1231, what else?
<Omar87> dave1231, Karmic
<yofel_> Omar87: K/X/Ubuntu ?
<Omar87> yofel_, Ubuntu.
<DaskreEch> oldude67: What happens when you start KDM ?
<arand> gnome-settings-daemon (2.28.0-0ubuntu5) \o/ \o/
<Omar87> Any clue?
<Amaranth> Omar87: what video card and driver?
<Omar87> Amaranth, where is the hardware information/
<Omar87> ?
<darkham> after the ibernation ,doesn't works many things
<darkham> like apt-get on terminal
<darkham> software sources
<Omar87> Amaranth, Ati Radeon.
<adelie42> Is there an FOSS Dictionary that follows the Lexical Markup Framework(LMF)? (ISO-24613:2008). I find it hard to believe one would not exist. I have been looking for quite awhile. If such a project really hasn't been started, I could see getting a good chunk of an english one done for Ubuntu 10.04. But it would be really nice if one already existed
<Omar87> Amaranth, a very old one though.
<Amaranth> Omar87: ok, if the whole system crashes that's going to be a driver bug
<Amaranth> adelie42: probably not the right place...
<dave1231> might be the kernel, have you compiled it yourself, omar87?
<adelie42> Any suggestions?
<Omar87> Amaranth, I'm not sure, because Karmic does not recognize the drivers.
<Amaranth> adelie42: perhaps find a channel related to AI, dunno
<Amaranth> Omar87: well you can't use the closed source drivers
<RanDom33> what is the command to revert to your normal display settings, i tried to run a game and it changed my video settings, now things are all magnified.
<Amaranth> Omar87: so it would be using the open source ati driver
<Omar87> dave1231, no.
<Amaranth> RanDom33: system->preferences->display
<Omar87> Amaranth, that's even better.
<Machtin> hm.. where in dolphin can i set a specific view mode as standard? i always have to click on 'details' and uncheck 'preview'
<nobled> so, if there's going to be a hardy -> karmic upgrade path, anyone know if it's going to be just for kubuntu again or for gnome too?
<RanDom33> Amaranth, do you know the console command to fix it?
<Omar87> dave1231, is there a way to trace the source of the problem?
<Amaranth> RanDom33: you don't have that menu item?
<adelie42> Amaranth: really? Don't see any use for a comprehensive well formatted dictionary for anything beyond linguistic computation for AI?  :(
<Amaranth> RanDom33: perhaps `xrandr --auto`
<dave1231> Omar87: i have no idea, you gotta listen to the other folks here
<Amaranth> adelie42: well LMF was made for AI
<Omar87> Amaranth, what do you think?
<Amaranth> Omar87: I think you should file a bug :)
<Amaranth> nobled: just for kubuntu
<Omar87> Amaranth, yeah. Good idea. :)
<RanDom33> Amaranth, yes it is something with xrandr.. but that was not it.
<Amaranth> nobled: we only support LTS->LTS or release->release+1 normally but since we don't currently have a Kubuntu LTS...
<Amaranth> RanDom33: So run `xrandr --help` and figure it out
<adelie42> Certainly seems like a place where it would be absolutely necessary, but what about for a grammar checker?
<Amaranth> RanDom33: If you're using karmic you can't expect to be spoon fed every solution, I'm sorry
<Amaranth> You have to figure things out so you can be a useful tester
<Amaranth> RanDom33: http://xkcd.com/627/
<Amaranth> That's all I'm going to do anyway :)
<RanDom33> Amaranth, oddly i just read that one
<DaskreEch> oldude67: No crashes just a flat out lockup ?
<RanDom33> Amaranth, im reading the xrandr help.. magnified..haha
<oldude67> DaskreEch, ya it just locked up with a black screen ...so i had to do a hard reboot.
<Amaranth> RanDom33: try holding down super (windows key) and scrolling down on your mouse wheel
<DaskreEch> nobled: Wouldn't it be a hardy -> Lucid path?
<RanDom33> Amaranth, not that type of magnify.. haha. I will continue reading xrandr help.. im certain that is the command
<nobled> DaskreEtch: no, it's in the changelog: http://bit.ly/4Au7nt
<DaskreEch> oldude67: Hmm was there a X log?
<Amaranth> RanDom33: I'll give you a hint: xrandr --output <something here> --mode 1280x800
<Amaranth> RanDom33: Using other features of xrandr you should be able to figure out the <something here> and the actual resolution you want :)
<ojii> hi all
<RanDom33> Amaranth, thanks, will experiment now ;)
<ojii> is anyone else having trouble with wireless since the updates 2 days ago?
<tobixen> wireless works fine for me
<Amaranth> RanDom33: I actually can't help you any further than that without being on your computer or exchanging pastebin dumps of xrandr command output :)
<tobixen> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5300
<DaskreEch> Anyone here using Kubuntu ?
<ojii> or is there any way to boost it's signal? (maybe ubuntu tries to safe power and weakens it or whatever)
<DaskreEch> Amaranth: Do you know if Lucid is LTS ?
<Amaranth> DaskreEch: It will be, at least for Ubuntu
<tobixen> ojii: probably not ... but look at the man pages for iwconfig, under "power"
<Amaranth> DaskreEch: I assume it will be for Kubuntu too
<DaskreEch> I meant for Kubuntu
<DaskreEch> Has anyone said that it won't be?
<tobixen> ojii: or maybe iwlist
<Amaranth> DaskreEch: Since we have no major transitions happening in Kubuntu this time
<Amaranth> DaskreEch: No, no one has said it won't be
<Amaranth> Which is why I assume it will be :)
<DaskreEch> Right I would guess Xubuntu Edubuntu and Ubutnu are all LTS so if Kubuntu wasn't then it would be mentioned
<DaskreEch> and that other one which gets ignored for more propietary focus :)
<Amaranth> jeos?
<RanDom33> Amaranth, it was "xrandr -s o"
<Amaranth> RanDom33: that's surprising
<DaskreEch> Was that what they change the name to?
<ojii> tobixen: iwconfig tells me the operation is not supported, but thanks anyway
<DaskreEch> Amaranth: The fully FOSS one
<DaskreEch> that only accepted fully free packages
<tobixen> ojii: yes, I think there are very few driver/hardware configurations supporting it ...
<ojii> well it's working now, let's just hope i don't loose the signal anymore
<erle-> is the topic up to date? (virtualbox bug)
<tobixen> ojii: It's even against the law in many juristictions to boost the power or sell equipment where the power can be boosted.
<DaskreEch> Amaranth: They took it off the site :(
<DaskreEch> Amaranth: bah Gnewsense works
<metalf8801> is anyone else using Karmic Koala on a Thinkpad?
<yofel> metalf8801: R61
<metalf8801> do you see anything when you change the sound?
<yofel> metalf8801: in Kubuntu yes
<metalf8801> was that the case in ubuntu 9.04?
<DaskreEch> Anyone using Kubuntu can spare a few minutes for a disruptive test?
<metalf8801> i mean Kubuntu 9.04
<yofel> metalf8801: not sure, switched to kde 2 months ago, it was the case in ubuntu 9.04 though
<DaskreEch> yofel: thoughts on KDE so far?
<yofel> DaskreEch: I like it, 4.3 is finally something that actually works...
<metalf8801> because I never saw a sound bar on my thinkpad when using the sound buttons in 9.04 and I'm still not seeing anything in 9.10 beta and I'm wondering what I can do about it
<DaskreEch> Yeah hopefully 4.5 really raises the bar
<DaskreEch> Amaranth: Gobuntu! That was it
<yofel> yep, I remember 4.1... <click on button>... <click again>... well, not yet implemented I guess...
 * mac_v doesnt like Karmic ... :/ ....   seems too stable ;) wants more crashes ;p
<yofel> lol
<DaskreEch> yofel: ha ha yeah that was fun I filed a bunch of bugs on that
<DaskreEch> mac_v: start running trunk
 * mac_v seriously considering ^ :)
<mac_v> FWIW  , the gnome3 in Karmic sucks... so i still have something to complain/file bugs ;)
<DaskreEch> mac_v: Kubuntu Ubuntu or Xubuntu ?
<mac_v> Ubuntu
<DaskreEch> Run Gnome Shell and zeitgeist
<DaskreEch> granted they aren't really crashy but the UI is different every week :)
<mac_v> DaskreEch: my ATI drivers dont agree very well with gnome 3 ;)
<cpjr72> hey where is that spinny 3d task switcher I saw in some youtube video?
<cpjr72> spent 2 days installing 9.10 so I could do that
<cpjr72> it was an epic install
<mac_v> cpjr72: huh? link?
<DaskreEch> mac_v: Perfect!
<DaskreEch> You can spend a few weeks in Command line
<cpjr72> mac_v, ill look it up again
<funkyHat> Is anyone else finding inkscape really sluggish in karmic? :( this doesn't appear related to the other issue I was having with it (crashed with globalmenu)
<JoshuaL> is it possible to have diffrent wallpapers per viewport?
<JoshuaL> viewport/workspace
<cpjr72> mac_v, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYgWE6Svpag right around 1min into it
<mac_v> funkyHat: yeah ,it starts very late for me and eats cpu for a several secs
<funkyHat> mac_v: not just that here, it's almost unusable because almost every action takes roughly 1 second to complete
<mac_v> funkyHat: do you zoom in? beyond 1000%  ... i notice what you mention when that happens
<funkyHat> I am only on a lowly Pentium 4, but it shouldn't be this bad, it was quick in Jaunty
<funkyHat> mac_v: no, this is on a blank page, even zoomed out to about 30%
<DaskreEch> JoshuaL: I can but I use KDE
<mac_v> funkyHat: oh... that would be very unusable :/
<JoshuaL> DaskreEch, lucky you then :p i run gnome :(
<mac_v> funkyHat: did you file a bug?
<funkyHat> mac_v: not yet, been too busy to even check for one already filed
<DaskreEch> JoshuaL: Then no you can't unless you drop new keys in gconf I think
<JoshuaL> to bad
<h00k> So, I'm having severe kernel problems, I installed linux-crashdump, where does this actually log to?
<jimpop> question:  On a laptop, do I really, really, really need acpi-support and laptop-mode-tools?  What are the issues associated with not having them?
<JoshuaL> i wonder how karmic with kde looks like..
<h00k> jimpop: what model laptop?
<jimpop> acer aspire one
<t0cableguy> is anyone having trouble installing ubuntu fresh from the install iso? i have tried it twice on two systems and it fails. I have tried burning the iso again at 8x, and it still fails
<h00k> jimpop: with Karmic, you should be okay, as far as i know
<h00k> !md5 | t0cableguy
<ubottu> t0cableguy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jimpop> h00k, that seems to be the case so far. thanks
<h00k> jimpop: I'm pretty sure all of the major netbooks are well supported with Karmic
<BluesKaj> t0cableguy, describe fails , at what point ?
<h00k> jimpop: I'm on my EEE now and everything works as expected, no extra config necessary
<jimpop> h00k, well, the AAO isn't ;-) but it does work well
<h00k> jimpop: what, specifically, isn't working?
<jimpop> h00k, the only thing NOT working is brightness buttons, everything else works very well now (Poulsbo chipset)
<mac_v> cpjr72: thats the cube plugin .. it was always there  even before Karmic ;)
<mac_v> compiz cube*
<h00k> jimpop: have you checked the forums or any bug reports?
<cpjr72> mac_v, cool mac, thanks :-)  I just thought that video had some nice looking things going on
<jimpop> h00k, but of course. added quite a few comments too ;-)
<h00k> jimpop: good, good.
<t0cableguy> MD5 matches
<t0cableguy> i'm going to try and burn again
<t0cableguy> one more time..
<JoshuaL> how can i show a icon when using notify-send ?
<h00k> t0cableguy: where exactly is it  failing?
<t0cableguy> beginning of install
<t0cableguy> i can run the livecd
<t0cableguy> one system fails at 1-2% and boots to the livecd and tells me i have no harddrive space
<t0cableguy> when i'm using the entire harddrive
<t0cableguy> the other simply freezes at that part
<tavasti> is there 'install console ove ssh' option in alternative karmic install cd, and how do I activate and use it?
<funkyHat> If it's the same as the debian installer, choose expert mode and it will ask you
<h00k> funkyHat!
<funkyHat> h00k: !
<tavasti> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole
<tavasti> ok, I'll try that
<funkyHat> h00k: hi!
<h00k> funkyHat: Hi!
<h00k> I'm frustrated with my kernel.
<funkyHat> :(
<funkyHat> Silly Colonels
<funkyHat> ugh
<funkyHat> stupid apache
<funkyHat> why aren't you working
<funkyHat> lalala!
<h00k> funkyHat: comment out:  'config: break;'
<funkyHat> psh
<h00k> otherwise you're just asking for trouble.
<funkyHat> I am getting a 404 when I shouldn't, it's just a copy of my standard drupal vhost, but it's not behaving
<funkyHat> ah, progress!
<t0cableguy> ok, here's another one, what about this i updated from jaunty to karmic on my laptop. now I'm having issues with video codecs, all the video programs give me unable to find codecs. even vlc searched a couple places and didnt get too far
<acuster> hey all, during upgrades I seem to be going through an inordinate amount of grub2 reconfiguration, is that just me?
<funkyHat> I forgot to copy the database! worr
<h00k> funkyHat: that'll do it.  well done.
<h00k> is anyone aware of where linux-crashdump actually records to?  I'm having major kernel problems on my Karmic.
<funkyHat> h00k: tried dpkg -L linux-crashdump
<funkyHat> might give you some clues
<h00k> funkyHat: no:(
<h00k> funkyHat: it shows the copyright and changelog.gz
<h00k> funkyHat: that'd be it
<funkyHat> What
<funkyHat> So it doesn't actually install a program?
<funkyHat> ;P
<h00k> funkyHat: well, it did...install...something, I don't remember what, exactly
<h00k> funkyHat: it says its supposed to log kernel crashes, I don't have anything extra that I see in /var/log or anything useful in kern.log and syslog
<funkyHat> dpkg -L lists all files owned by a package, so there should be more than just copyright and changelog
<h00k> funkyHat: that'd be it.
<h00k> unless its a metapackage and installed other stuffs?
<h00k> or should that be listed, also
<funkyHat> possibly
<funkyHat> No that wouldn't be listed
<h00k> ahha
<h00k> *shrug*
<h00k> I'm gonna scour launchpad
<Machtin> hm. still haven't found out how to change dolphins standard view setting.
<DaskreEch> Machtin: it's in the settings
<Machtin> couldn't find it.. where?
<Machtin> hah, found it..
<Machtin> it's in view.. not settings :)
<Machtin> then i can rest now :P night
<Logi> after updating earlier today, X is dead. It complains that it "Failed to load module i810 (modele does not exist"
<Logi> also, ther is no xorg.conf - wasn't there a trivial one until recently?
<DaskreEch> Anyone using Kubuntu can spare a few minutes for a disruptive test?
 * Logi is already pretty disrupted
<ActionParsnip> Logi: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<bestadvocate> DaskreEch: sorry, not running it
<Logi> ActionParsnip: ACK
 * acuster hearts his new ubuntu
<h00k> Logi: SYN
<acuster> lovely
<ActionParsnip> is the default file browser in Xubuntu livecd, thunar??
<ActionParsnip> or is it nautilus?
<mzz> Logi: no xorg.conf by default, at least not here.
<bestadvocate> ActionParsnip: at first I thought; isn't it firefox? then my brain turned on.
<ActionParsnip> bestadvocate: someone in xubuntu told me it was
<ActionParsnip> :D
<mzz> and xserver-xorg-video-intel doesn't seem to install i810_drv.so, so that won't help
<ActionParsnip> mzz: i did: apt-cache search i810
<ActionParsnip> xserver-xorg-video-intel - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<ActionParsnip> i'd say i8xx covers i810
<ActionParsnip> am i wrong?
<Logi> mzz: I won't miss it...
<natewiebe13> i still have to use xorg.conf :(
<igor> hi, does anybody know how to remove desktop swicthing annimation (the one with arrow, effects are disabled)?
<natewiebe13> still using crt monitor, and xsplash tries to use 1600x1200.. so i have to use xorg.conf to get it to use 1280x1024
<natewiebe13> igor: if effects are disabled, you shouldnt have any animation
<natewiebe13> double check that effects are set to none, under system -> preferences -> appearance
<igor>  natewiebe13: but I do have, blue arrow showing desktop switching
<ActionParsnip> natewiebe13: CRT here too, works fine so I'm not ditching it
<igor> natewiebe13: and ut's a biy annoying
<Logi> (got phone call)
<natewiebe13> igor: no idea then
<Logi> mzz, ActionParsnip: no, that did indeed not help
<natewiebe13> ActionParsnip: same
<igor> natewiebe13: anyway thx
<Logi> dpkg -S i180_drv.so draws a blank - where else would I find the correct package?
<mzz> Logi: since I'm not seeing anything providing a useful i810_drv.so I have to wonder if it should be picking the "intel" driver instead
<mzz> Logi: (apt-file search i810_drv.so only gives me userful-multiplier, which isn't putting it in the right place so that's not it either)
<mzz> Logi: does "man intel" say it should support your card?
<Logi> man intel lists pretty much anything intel, including soemthing with 965 in the name like mine
<mzz> Logi: ok, then the question is why it's not picking that driver. Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<mzz> Logi: (you can use "pastebinit" to pastebin from the command line)
 * mzz wonders if there's a packaged pastebinit equivalent that targets a better pastebin than pastebin.com
<Logi> mzz: I have no idea how to pastebin anything from a console. It's been a while since I've been here :)
<mzz> Logi: just "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Logi> ah
<guntbert> mzz: pastebinit -b <url>
<mzz> guntbert: yeah, but that probably only works on pastebins running equivalent software, right?
<mzz> oh hey, it does really support a few others
 * mzz is skimming the source
<guntbert> mzz: true - I really should start thinking before typing :)
 * Logi types in the nice url... sigh...
<Logi> http://pastebin.com/f6e36d64c
<Logi> ok, that's a lot more verbose and interesting than what happened when I tried runnign startx from the console
<maheshjr2000> how likely is karmic going to break my system, will it be fine for the 14 days till release?
<mzz> Logi: it's not actually failing because it can't find that driver
<Logi> X is still a source of endless fun. 10 years, and it still fails to not disappoint.
<maheshjr2000> .....how can X be THAT bad?
<maheshjr2000> STILL
<ActionParsnip> maheshjr2000: its very individual just like the hardware in each PC
<mzz> Logi: if you start just X (from the commandline and not as root) what happens? Does it stay up (use ctrl+alt+f1 to get back to the terminal and ctrl+c it if it does)?
<guntbert> maheshjr2000: is still beta and likely to break things - see /topic
<mzz> maheshjr2000: apparently writing sane graphics drivers is hard
<BUGabundo> hya
<maheshjr2000> tru dat
<maheshjr2000> sorry wrong channel
<Logi> mzz: it stays up with a black screen, but goint back to the console it complains that it couldn't find i810 and "drops/dumps/something master"
<maheshjr2000> I understand that its hard to write sane graphics drivers but still...intel has been broken for over a YEAR
<sebsebseb> hi
<maheshjr2000> hi seb
<mzz> Logi: then I'm guessing X is as ok as it was before and your session is crashing. What are you actually trying to run, gdm or your regular session (startx)?
<Logi> the .dm version seems to load the i965 driver
<mzz> maheshjr2000: so it looks like this isn't the driver or X failing, it's the session failing (and X therefore shutting down)
<Logi> Initially, kdm and lately startx. I'll add gdm and see if that runs.
<BUGabundo> hey sebsebseb
<Logi> mzz: 3 minutes
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: hi
<mzz> Logi: err, why that many? are you rebooting?
<mzz> Logi: just "sudo start gdm"
<ojii> recently I get a lot of 'partial upgrade' messages in update-manager, is there anything I can do (other than wait) to fix that?
<Logi> mzz: I'll need to install gdm first, I've only got kdm
<mzz> oh, heh
<mzz> Logi: use startx instead
<DaskreEch> Anyone using Kubuntu can spare a few minutes for a disruptive test?
<sebsebseb> Logi: I prefer KDM  now since this new GDM 2 can't be themed like before
<mzz> Logi: then pastebin ~/.xsession-errors (and man I need to stop doing enter-as-punctuation)
<sebsebseb> Logi: and KDM looks nicer :)
<Logi> gdm seems to bring in half of gnome now
<BUGabundo> soooo
<BUGabundo> how is Lucid looking ??
<Logi> sebsebseb: it does now - until very recently kdm looked like ass and I used gdm to launch kde
<mzz> ojii: depends on what's actually causing them. The one I hit today just needed me to purge grub-doc (which was the grub 1 documentation)
<sebsebseb> Logi: yep KDM wasn't that good before
<ojii> mzz: how would I know what's causing it? I just have 'unselectable' updates in the list
<ripps> Hmm... apparently rc.local isn't run at boot anymore, how can I re-enable it?
<sebsebseb> Logi: I like having sounds on my log in screen as well, but  the new GDM 2 has messed that up,  with the old GDM it was :)
<mzz> ojii: I think this time I just started the "partial upgrade" and checked what it wanted to uninstall
<sebsebseb> Logi: so now it seems it's only about looks,  and  KDM is better
<ojii> mzz: it uninstalls stuff? I thought it just not-upgrades stuff
<mzz> ojii: I guess I might as well have let it run after that sanity-check, but just uninstalling the one package it wanted to uninstall let the normal upgrade process work
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: slim is nice
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: What's slim?
<ActionParsnip> !info slim
<ojii> mzz: the problem seems to be libavcodec-extras-52 and libavcodec-extras-unstripped
<ubottu> Package slim does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: You make it sound like there's another log in screen? :)   I thought it was only GDM or KDM
<mzz> ojii: I'm still pretty new to this, but I think the problem is simply update-manager refusing to uninstall packages in its default mode, which blocks some upgrades (that conflict with installed packages)
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: http://slim.berlios.de/
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: there isnt "only" anything in Linux dude, Linux is infinite
<ojii> mzz: last time I had that (2 or 3 days ago) it worked after waiting for about a day
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: fluxbuntu uses it by default
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: true Linux distros are about choice, well I guess in the Ubuntu repo it's only GDM or KDM
<DaskreEch> yeah no XDM for some reason
<mzz> sebsebseb: looks like there are a few others, see apt-cache search xdm
<DaskreEch> ActionParsnip: There is pretty much ONly X
<mzz> DaskreEch: no? apt-cache search xdm does see that here
<DaskreEch> Really when did that roll in?
<mzz> !info xdm
<ubottu> xdm (source: xdm): X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.8-6ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 185 kB, installed size 796 kB
<mzz> unsurprisingly not in main, but still
<Logi> mzz: you're right. Putting xeyes into .xinitrc (had to look up what that file was called - it's been a while for that too) I got X running with eyes following the cursor
<DaskreEch> Hmm sure that wasn't there in Jackalope. I tried installing it
<DaskreEch> !info xdm jaunty
<Logi> mzz: so it's not X itself and I'll go look at the next step
<ubottu> xdm (source: xdm): X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.8-5 (jaunty), package size 189 kB, installed size 796 kB
<DaskreEch> weird
<mzz> Logi: I'd expect ~/.xsession-errors to have hints (after a startx with your regular session in place)
<Logi> sebsebseb: there is a gdm2.20 package
<mzz> and yeah, I just saw that as well
<ActionParsnip> DaskreEch: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System#Competitors_to_X
<sebsebseb> Logi: what about it?
<Logi> sebsebseb: it seems to be an older gdm - might be the one you like
<DaskreEch> ActionParsnip: tried using them?
<ActionParsnip> DaskreEch: can't say i have but they do exist
<DaskreEch> ActionParsnip: you'll notice it speaks of almost all of those in the past tense
<sebsebseb> Logi: the one I like is the one that's in 9.04
<b1shop> does 9.10 not have filesystem.squashfs?
<DaskreEch> OSX notwithstanding
<ActionParsnip> DaskreEch: could find source i guess
<Logi> ergh, far too much typing. I broke my arm 6 days ago and I need to be in a mostly-mousy environment
<sebsebseb> Logi: type using the other hand?
<Logi> I spend most of my time at work watching TV rather than writing code :)
<ActionParsnip> DaskreEch: but you are right with pretty much only X
<Logi> sebsebseb: too slow to use just one when trying to converse or if someone is waiting for feedback
<DaskreEch> It's the one point of FOSS that I find sore
<Logi> (but we're doing IPTV stuff, so watching TV is work)
<ActionParsnip> b1shop: it can do if you load the module for it
<mzz> b1shop: the module is built by default, just modprobe it if necessary. The tools are still available (squashfs-tools package)
<ActionParsnip> DaskreEch: i see why too, you have choice but if you want a desktop you MUST use xorg
<b1shop> ActionParsnip: i was refering to the livecd iso...
<DaskreEch> I know. you would think that there would at least be another X implementation
<ActionParsnip> b1shop: should have: squashfs-tools on it
<mzz> DaskreEch: does kdrive count?
<ActionParsnip> !info kdrive
<ubottu> Package kdrive does not exist in karmic
<mzz> DaskreEch: upstream isn't maintaining that one all that much though, afaik
<ActionParsnip> http://www.pps.jussieu.fr/~jch/software/kdrive.html
<DaskreEch> I would suppose as long as basic X clients would work on it
<mzz> (try apt-cache search kdrive, two servers based on it are still packaged)
<DaskreEch> TinyX :)
<DaskreEch> As of X.Org Server version 7.1, the KDrive framework was integrated into the reference implementation and is now part of the generic source code release of the server.
<ActionParsnip> interesting
<DaskreEch> It's eating everything!!!
<nick125> Hm. The Virtualbox issue applies to Karmic guests, not hosts, right?
<sebsebseb> nick125: I guess so
<nick125> *phew*
<Logi> interesting... gdm2.20 says X failed to load - shows me the output and it's talking about being unable to create an xorg.conf for the *vesa* driver
<DaskreEch> Anyone on Kubuntu?
<Logi> reinstalling kdm (yes, I'm on kubuntu - barely) fails with an error conde from the configuration script, but no error message
<ActionParsnip> DaskreEch: no way
<Logi> I'm tempted to just go to bed with a book and someone will fix it while I sleep :)
<ActionParsnip> DaskreEch: used to then kde just got annoying so got rid and flew to lxde
<sebsebseb> Logi: by the way when you got KDM when you boot up and shut down, do you get to see xsplash or not?
<b1shop> ActionParsnip: i was referring to the actual file named filesystem.squashfs on the livecd
<ActionParsnip> b1shop: oic
<Logi> sebsebseb: I do - but perhaps a fresh install today wouldn't?
<sebsebseb> Logi: well I been testing since alpha4, and with KDM I don't see it on boot up, but I do on shut down
<Logi> I've been patching this setup since alpha4 and I think it's time for a clean install
<sebsebseb> Logi: altough maybe the reason I am not seeing on  bootup is, becasue it want's to  check my file systems
<sebsebseb> Logi: patching???
<Logi> sebsebseb: hmm... I do see it on startup now for a bit before the system dies with a black screen
<Logi> sebsebseb: well, updating
<sebsebseb> Logi: I haven't done updates for a while now
<ActionParsnip> b1shop: could loop mount the iso and search it for the file
<sebsebseb> Logi: i'll clean install in November
<Logi> sebsebseb: at some point there will be bugs in install scripts or upgrades between two random builds of a library will leave cruft, etc.
<billybigrigger> what is the proper way to install wxwidgets in karmic?
<sebsebseb> Logi: yeah upgrades don't always go correctly
<b1shop> ActionParsnip: i did.  that is the point.  9.04 has it... 9.10 does not.  i'm trying to find details as to what changed
<sebsebseb> updates
<ActionParsnip> b1shop: very weird
<DaskreEch> ActionParsnip: What was annoying?
<ActionParsnip> DaskreEch: constant crashes, weird artefacts, screen wrapping round the screen about 4 inches for no reason
 * Logi is going to try a reboot and see if somehow, by magic, gdm will launch
<ActionParsnip> DaskreEch: after 3.5 went to 4 it sucked, and it nevber got better so I went to something that actually works
<DaskreEch> ActionParsnip: Woah. Sounds like demon video card drivers doing battle :)
<ActionParsnip> DaskreEch: nvidia
<ActionParsnip> DaskreEch: all nvidia, all the time
<DaskreEch> They are pretty much a dead company now
<ActionParsnip> DaskreEch: yeah but when kde 4.0 was around?
<BUGabundo> guys anyone having trouble with 3G modems??
<DaskreEch> Nope 4.0 was a sledgehammer to the gut
<Logi> I'm in, but that was odd
<BUGabundo> mine has a regresion where it tries to mount the driver partition
<BUGabundo> that should be ignored by UDEV
<ActionParsnip> DaskreEch: anyway it sucked so i dropped it like it was hot
<Logi> gdm launched an xterm and I had to run startkde manually
<DaskreEch> It was hot :)
<mzz> Logi: sounds like gdm running the wrong session for whatever reason
<mzz> Logi: there's usually a fallback or rescue or whatever session that runs pretty much just an xterm and/or twm
<ActionParsnip> clean simple lines are good :)
<Logi> ActionParsnip: it did get better, but just not really *good*
<ActionParsnip> anyways off for a movie
<Logi> mzz: I'm guessing there will be an updated kdm overnight and I'll install that in the morning while watching tv for work
<ActionParsnip> keep it weapon
<DaskreEch> mzz: That breaks for me in Koala
<mzz> BUGabundo: reported on the launchpad bug tracker? Might be as simple as a missing udev rule, fixable if you provide information on the modem
<BUGabundo> mzz: not yet
<BUGabundo> need to debug it 1st
<thiebaude> BUGabundo,
<BUGabundo> waiting for asac (or any expert) to come online
<BUGabundo> and help out
<BUGabundo> doing RC upgrades
<BUGabundo> so I can test it better
<BUGabundo> Need to get 448MB/505MB of archives. After unpacking 291MB will be used.
<BUGabundo> is a lot of upgrades
<mzz> BUGabundo: see /lib/udev/rules.d/61-option-modem-modeswitch.rules and friends
<mzz> also 61-mobile-action.rules
<BUGabundo> mzz: what should I be looking for!?!?
<mzz> BUGabundo: afaik those have the udev rules that should be switching your modem from driver "cd" mode to actual modem mode
<mzz> BUGabundo: I'd check if your modem's in there, and add a rule (preferably in /etc/udev/rules.d/) if it isn't
<mzz> or just file a bug and have someone else do it :)
<BUGabundo> sorry about that
<BUGabundo> 3G felt, so pidgin crashed
<mzz> BUGabundo: I'd check if your modem's in there, and add a rule (preferably in /etc/udev/rules.d/) if it isn't (or just file a bug and have someone else do it :)
<BUGabundo> I need for it to be fixed at distro level
<BUGabundo> this modem is very common in Portugal
<BUGabundo> and this was working up to last week
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: It can't be fixed at the distro level until you figure out how to fix it
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: true!
<BUGabundo> that's why I'm requesting help :)
<mzz> BUGabundo: usb modem?
<BUGabundo> mzz: yes, 3G dongles
<mzz> BUGabundo: can you pastebin the lsusb output, which seems to have the numeric ids in it?
<Sh4wn> Hi guys, I'm trying to fix my ubuntu 9.10 installation, through a live cd because I can't connect to a wireless network on the recovery netroot. So I use the command sudo chroot /media/my-ubuntu-9.10-partition
<Sh4wn> en then apt-get update, and upgrade
<mzz> Sh4wn: might have to bindmount a few things (like /dev to /media/blah/dev, and the same for /sys and /proc)
<BUGabundo> mzz: sure
<Sh4wn> hmm ok mzz
<BUGabundo> mzz: Bus 004 Device 013: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<mzz> Sh4wn: what's the actual problem though? :)
<mortal> hello. I wonder what is wrong, I am running karmic on eee 901 with raid0 ssd drives and firefox just stalls when I have much hd activity
<Sh4wn> because now my networking doesn't work on that chroot'ed shell
<mzz> mortal: what kind of filesystem?
<mortal> xfs
<mzz> mortal: no clue if that's normal for that, sorry
<mortal> it seems that it cant get to the disk and freezes
<mzz> mortal: if the "much hd activity" is on a different partition than ~/.mozilla is that might help
<BUGabundo> mzz: Amaranth: lsusb -v | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/294233/
<mortal> mzz: I have raid0ed the drives
<mzz> BUGabundo: sec, multitasking, as you can see :)
<mortal> single raid device
<mzz> mortal: that won't help
<DaskreEch> Anyone using Kubuntu?
<mortal> maybe I should make a ramdisk
<BUGabundo> mzz: I see it :)
<BUGabundo> I'm doing it too
<mzz> mortal: there was (to some extent still is) a problem with firefox (through sqlite) being a bit fsync-happy, which on some filesystems interacts badly with unrelated filesystem activity (flushing *everything*)
<mzz> mortal: mainly affected ext3, might also affect xfs (I'm not familiar with it)
<mortal> okies, thanks
<mzz> BUGabundo: 12d1:1446 is in there, but yours is not, which might very well be the problem.
<BUGabundo> I know!
<BUGabundo> hence me saying it's a regression
<BUGabundo> but I wasn't sure where to look for data to match against
<mzz> BUGabundo: if you manually run "modem-modeswitch -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1003 -t option-zerocd" does it fix it?
<BUGabundo> so that's all I need to report on the udev bug?
<BUGabundo> modem-modeswitch: command not found
<mzz> BUGabundo: sorry, it's in /lib/udev
<BUGabundo>  apt-cache search modem-modeswitch returns empty
<BUGabundo> $ /lib/udev/modem-modeswitch -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1003 -t option-zerocd
<BUGabundo> E: no device found.
 * mzz frowns
<Sh4wn> mzz: after some updates came in on 9.10, it wouldn't boot anymore (the gray ubuntu logo appears, after a while it disappears and then the screen turns black), but when I fix the packages I think it will be working again
<mzz> BUGabundo: err, can you "strace -f /lib/udev/modem-modeswitch -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1003 -t option-zerocd 2>&1 | pastebinit"
<BUGabundo> $ strace -f /lib/udev/modem-modeswitch -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1003 -t option-zerocd 2>&1 | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/294236/
<mzz> Sh4wn: ahh, you probably need to copy over /etc/resolv.conf from outside the chroot
<mzz> BUGabundo: heh. try again with sudo (the original command, not the strace)
<BUGabundo> okidoki
<BUGabundo> $ sudo /lib/udev/modem-modeswitch -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1003 -t option-zerocd
<BUGabundo> E: no device found.
<mzz> BUGabundo: bah. Run the strace through sudo then.
 * mzz wonders if he just typoed an id
<BUGabundo> $ sudo strace -f /lib/udev/modem-modeswitch -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1003 -t option-zerocd 2>&1 | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/294238/
<Sh4wn> mzz: thanks, got apt working :)
<mzz> BUGabundo: huh, it does read the device node but apparently doesn't like it. Sec.
<mzz> BUGabundo: try ejecting the fake cdrom with "eject /dev/sr<something>" then
<BUGabundo> its already ejected
<mzz> BUGabundo: (I can't tell the right value of "something", check dmesg if it isn't obvious)
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> I did it earlier via GUI
<mzz> ahhhh
<mzz> BUGabundo: that'd explain the modem-modeswitch not working. Does that work if you replug the modem?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> repluging
<mzz> BUGabundo: you kinda want to know if modem-modeswitch works for the bug report, because afaik that's the preferred way *if* the modem supports it
<BUGabundo> ok its ready
<BUGabundo> but not mounted!
<BUGabundo> since I haven't started the connection
<BUGabundo> should I run the 1st command now?
<mzz> BUGabundo: yep
<mzz> BUGabundo: what we're trying to find out is if using modem-modeswitch instead of ejecting the fake cd works (makes the fake cd disappear)
<BUGabundo> $ /lib/udev/modem-modeswitch -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1003 -t option-zerocd
<BUGabundo> E: no device found.
<BUGabundo> mzz: ^^^
<ripps> How do you save volume settings between boots? I don't want to have to set my tone, bass, and treble controls manually every boot
<mzz> BUGabundo: same with sudo?
<DaskreEch> ripps: +1
<virtuald>   ripps according to changelogs that bug's fixed
 * BUGabundo tried
 * BUGabundo tries
<BUGabundo> mzz: $ sudo /lib/udev/modem-modeswitch -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1003 -t option-zerocd E: no device found.
<wirechief> authentication is required to mount the device << in a dialog box when i boot my karmic .iso , i clear it and everything seems ok is something missing in my .iso ? or is this just anohter karmic error
<Sh4wn> just leave the password entry empty
<Sh4wn> en click on authenticate
<mzz> BUGabundo: ok, then (assuming the fake cd *is* still there at this point) I'd file a bug including the lsusb -v output and the information modem-modeswitch failed with the above output and ejecting the cd did work
<Sh4wn> *and
<mzz> BUGabundo: (after confirming there isn't already a bug report, obviously)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<wirechief> Sh4wn ok thanks
<BUGabundo> mzz: apporting it NOW
<BUGabundo> thanks for the help
<ripps> virtuald: clearly, it's not fixed, because I just had to reset my bass and treble settings in an alsamixer 15 minutes ago
<BUGabundo> mzz: udev right?
<mzz> err, sec
<mzz> BUGabundo: I think so, yes.
<BUGabundo>   S: Send report (664.4 KiB)
<mzz> huh, hefty
<tarzan> hi
<tarzan> i updated to karmic yesterday and i am very preasently surprised. (at least) gtk+ apps are much seem to react much faster, even swt (java + gtk+) is really usable now. what changed?
<billybigrigger> anyone know if g++ 4.3 and 4.4 are compatible?
<billybigrigger> trying to figure out why this program won't compile, and i'm talking to the author and 4.3 was used..karmic has 4.4 installed
<webbb82> ok
<BUGabundo> mzz: Amaranth: dtchen: FYI https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/452583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452583 in udev "[regression] 3G modem stopped working Bus 004 Device 015: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem" [Undecided,New]
<mzz> "dmi.sys.vendor: To Be Filled By O.E.M.", heh
<mzz> does someone know if there's an update thingy (either cli or gui) that shows me all the changelog entries for my updates in one list? update-manager is close but a bit awkward in having two lists to scroll through
<mzz> bonus points if it does something more useful than update-manager if "The list of changes is not available yet"
<Xptical> how do I make Windows the default in GRUB2?
<BUGabundo> mzz: I do
<BUGabundo> mzz: apt-listchange
<BUGabundo> it can do pager, gui, cli, email etc
<mzz> BUGabundo: ah, neat. I think someone mentioned that before, I thought "I'll find it later", but didn't realise it's a separate package
 * mzz gives it a shot
<BUGabundo> Xptical: edit /etc/defaults/grub and change the stanza as you used to
<Xptical> okay
<Xptical> thanks
<undeconstructed> synaptic's changelist downloading seems to do better than update-manager's
<mzz> undeconstructed: I don't know if that message is actually generated by update-manager or retrieved from somewhere. If it's generated it seems a bit daft to do that instead of just grabbing the changelog entry, since the url is right there in the message
 * mzz considers patching update-manager to do just that
<codnik> Hello everyone. I'm having an issue with latest update of Karmic... I'm wondering if that's a common issue. Whenever it asks me for authentication to install an update or remove a package, it locks on that window, after I enter my root password and press authenticate. Sometimes closing this dialog makes it work normally, sometimes it just freezes.
<mzz> haven't seen that
<rockrat_> hello
<codnik> Began to happen after a partial update. When I opened the update manager to download the rest of the packages, it began to do that.
<drs305> Anyone on here getting Karmic splash images to work in VirtualBox?
<plazia> anyone with an x-fi card noticed that when you turn the master volume down in gnome it appears to take the sample volume or bitrate down. the quality goes terrible. turn the volume back up to max and it returns to normal quality?
<plazia> sample volume/sample rate
<rr72> is there an issue with gnome-vfs-obexftp and installing gnome?
<rr72> I am in xubuntu and when trying to install 'gnome' it says 'gnome-vfs-obexftp' is not able to be installed
<maco> rr72: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<maco> er oooooh
<maco> does it say *why* it cant be installed?
<maco> like a dependency issue?
<rr72> yes
<maco> could you elaborate?
<rr72> hold on let me start my laptop up
<rr72> one sec, sorry maco
<rr72> maco~ ok on my laptop
<maco> rr72: first "sudo apt-get update" to make sure its looking at the current stuff
<maco> then when you try to install it, pastebin the dependency error you get
<rr72> pastebin 2 lines?
<rr72> tells me a broken package too
<rr72> http://pastebin.com/f4e628f9e
<rr72> maco~ ^
<maco> rr72: see what it says when you try to just install gnome-vfs-obexftgnome-vfs-obexftpp
<maco> er withotu the double pasting
<rr72> virtual thing
<rr72> iirc, hold on
<rr72> wait there are 24 updates
<rr72> maybe I should upgrade?
<UnNaturalHigh> anyone here have a problem where there laptop touchpad does not work, along with all desktop effects?
<rr72> maco~ has no installation cadidate
<UnNaturalHigh> strange xorg is also maxing out at 100%  of cpu
<rockrat> hello
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-16
<rr72> maco~ apt-cach showpkg gnome-vfs-obexftp is practicly empty
<mzz> maco: fwiw: I can reproduce that. Looks like the "gnome" metapackage is just broken
<mzz> err, s/maco/r772/
<mzz> rr72 even, gah
<rr72> thanksyou mzz
<mzz> rr72: you don't really need that meta though. Perhaps just install ubuntu-desktop instead?
<rr72> i dont want the whole thing, just gnome desktop
<mzz> rr72: try gnome-desktop-environment?
<rr72> hahahahaha
<mzz> rr72: if you "apt-cache show gnome" you'll find most, if not all, of what it offers isn't critical
<rr72> mzz it's broken too
<mzz> you're right, it is
<rr72> fast-user-switch-applet
<mzz> rr72: how much does ubuntu-desktop pull in that's actually problematic?
<rr72> file LP bugs or no because it is unstable?
<mzz> filing them sounds reasonable to me
<rr72> not sure actually, will do a 'test' install
<mzz> but that doesn't necessarily mean it is (I don't know how good the automated tools catching this kind of thing are)
<rr72> file under 'gnome' and 'gnome-desktop-environment' or gnome-vfs-obexftp?
<mzz> rr72: I suspect those broken "gnome" metapackages are largely inherited from debian and haven't been updated to work with karmic
<mzz> the bug's with the meta, imho
<mzz> (so the former)
<mzz> I don't think gnome-desktop-environment should be depending on fam, for example
<rr72> so file gnome, got it
<mzz> (gamin and fam conflict, and you normally want gamin these days)
<rr72> gamin and fam conflict? I don't understand sorry
<mzz> so I'm pretty sure those metas are just stale (although I'm a bit surprised automated tools didn't catch that, or if they did it's not fixed yet)
<dtchen> mzz: the real bug is that gamin doesn't also Provides: fam
<mzz> dtchen: maybe, maybe not! I don't know what the intended meaning of "fam" is
 * mzz checks for more rdepends on fam
<dtchen> mzz: it just seems to be an oversight, since libgamin0 clearly properly Provides and Conflicts/Replaces libfam0
<mzz> hmm, that's likely.
<dtchen> no, seriously. I remember this bug from gusty
<dtchen> just never got around to filing the bug and fixing it.
<mzz> still, gnome-desktop-environment shouldn't be depending on fast-user-switch-applet if that isn't in the repos
<chesty> hello, I dpkg-reconfigured -plow slapd and expected to be prompted for an admin password, however this didn't happen. how do I add an admin to slapd?
<mzz> (and arguably most if not all stuff that still depends on fam should depend on gamin instead (except for the obvious fam-dbgsym and libfam0)
<dtchen> mzz: not necessary if you simply make gamin Provides: fam
<mzz> dtchen: still necessary for those weirdos that don't have gamin installed yet, if I understand the mechanism correctly
<dtchen> mzz: no, it's unnecessary
<mzz> well, not so much "necessary" as "desirable"
<dtchen> mzz: libgamin0 Depends: gamin
<mzz> yes
<mzz> but they wouldn't be getting libgamin0 if they have neither gamin nor fam (nor their lib friends) installed yet, right?
<Myxb> there is a conflict between libavcodec-unstripped-52 and libavutil-unstripped-49 in the very recent update. the '52 is supposed to depend on the '49?
<dtchen> arguably they shouldn't be getting it at all
<rr72> !bug 451266
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451266 in meta-gnome2 "meta-gnome2 not installable, broken package dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451266
<dtchen> gvfs subsumes it
<rr72> dtchen~ was filed already
<maco> dtchen: grep "^Codec\|^Vendor Id\|^Subsystem Id\|^Revision Id" /proc/asound/card*/*codec*{,/*} | grep -B2 -A1 $(lspci -nv | grep -A1 0403 | grep Subsystem | sed 's/://g' | awk '{ print $2 }')
<maco> dtchen: muahaha that one narrows it down to the codec of the hda device instead of including the modem
<dtchen> maco: um
<maco> dtchen: not ok? :(
<rr72> maco there was a bug filed on LP, confirmed it
<dtchen> maco: we deliberately match Subsystem in the codec output, because it's very much ok for it to differ from the lspci -nv output
<sur> anybody succeeded to run freenx on Karmic?
<maco> dtchen: aw crudmuffins. i was trying to figure out how to tell which codec#* is the actual audio device and which is the modem
<maco> but yeah i guess itd fail when you have > 1
<dtchen> maco: then you also need to look at ^Function
<dtchen> maco: however, due to codec slot ordering, there is no guarantee that the first slot will not be the modem
<maco> dtchen: i realize that. thats why im saying you need some way to tell *which* slot to compare when trying to figure out if its a dup
<dtchen> maco: no, the slot/function is a red herrying
<dtchen> herring*
<maco> you and i know that "Realtek" or "Sigmatel" are very likely to be the one we're looking at, not the modem...but how do *other* people know this?
<maco> yeah well ^Function doesnt exist in my output so...
<BUGabundo> bou pra caminha
<dtchen> be careful
<dtchen> IDT/Sigmatel and Realtek do ship modem functionality on different slots
<maco> boo hiss
<dtchen> just because yours doesn't expose it doesn't mean another revision doesn't
<maco> there's got to be a way to get this down to information that isnt just inside your head
<dtchen> huh? it's not just inside my head
<dtchen> it's all over the webernet
<maco> in usably small words?
<maco> and in usably small chunks?
<dtchen> google does a very good job
<dtchen> so do the unwashed masses who complain bitterly
<maco> im just trying to come up with a simple recipe for ballparkin whether you are or are not experiencing the same bug as someone else
<dtchen> we're a ways from that
<maco> grr
<dtchen> you need to combine all that info with hda-analyzer and hda-emu before it's any less of a headache
<maco> O_o
<rr72> thankyou guys
<dtchen> what you're describing is closer to symptom-based reporting, but the backend triagers will still need to do a lot of grunt work
<maco> i wouldnt mind working on those triggers
<maco> but id need you to approve them
<maco> because youll know the corner cases
<dtchen> some of them
<maco> im thinking, at the moment, user goes to lp and puts in "no mute headphones" and finds 50 bugs that say the speakers arent muted when they plug in headphones. so they think "oh, i must be one of these"....those 4 things in teh codec output can *at least* say "very likely not the same bug" but cant necessarily say "definitely the same bug"
<dtchen> i keep uncovering new ones
<maco> if the user can quickly see that it is very likely not hte same bug, we save the headache of "i have this bug too!"
<maco> in 99% of the cases
<Kaj> insider stuff eh/
<dtchen> it's really closer to 50%
<maco> dtchen: that's it?? :(
<maco> dtchen: 50% > 0%, yes?
<hipitihop> I'm trying to get my iMon based remote working with lirc 0.8.6 however it seems that usbhid is grabbing the device see http://paste.ubuntu.com/294277/ can someone advise how I can disable usbhid for this device ?
<XiXaQ> System > Administration > Permissions are severely lacking in choices. Is there something wrong with my system, or will options be added later?
<plazia> anyone with an x-fi card noticed that when you turn the master volume down in gnome it appears to take the sample rate or bitrate down. the quality goes terrible. turn the volume back up to max and it returns to normal quality?
<mzz> XiXaQ: I don't have that option. Do you know what package offers it?
<XiXaQ> mzz, it may be called something else in English. I'm using Norwegian. I'm talking about the PolicyKit editor.
<XiXaQ> to be more exact: polkit-gnome-authorization
<mzz> ah
<mzz> XiXaQ: that's part of polkit-0.9, and most stuff migrated to polkit-1
<mzz> I don't know what the polkit-1 equivalent is
 * mzz searches
<szczur> hi
<szczur> i instaled Ubuntu Karmic Server Beta and i have small problem with WiFi
<szczur> on 9.04 there was a acx111 module for D-Link DWL-520+ card but in 9.10 this module is nonexistent
<XiXaQ> mzz, there is an issue with scanning, that you're required to gain root access in order to use the scanner. I guess that's a policykit-thing, but I can't find any configuration for it.
<szczur> so i don't have internet on my Desktop right now and i had to switch to Windows :(
<mzz> XiXaQ: it may not be. I'd expect that to be a groups thing.
<mzz> XiXaQ: can you figure out if it's failing to get access to a device node, and what the permissions on the node are?
<mzz> XiXaQ: (strace may be of use)
<szczur> and another issue is that grub2 didn't found my Windows XP instalation
<XiXaQ> mzz, node?
<oorah> my screen brightness is flickering up and down. is this a bug thats already been reported?
<h00k> oorah: not as in the flickering that happens when its not plugged into power (laptop?)
<oorah> h00k, its plugged in
<h00k> oorah: gotcha.  I don't know :(
<oorah> should i report it?
<mzz> XiXaQ: file below /dev/usb/
<mzz> XiXaQ: err, /dev/bus/usb/
<h00k> oorah: give it a shot, check to see if someone already did
<oorah> i just did some updates. i'm gonna restart and see what happens brb
<oorah> where do i go to report a bug?
<vivid> yay, blank terminals are fixed
<h00k> oorah: launchpad.org
<h00k> !launchpad > oorah
<ubottu> oorah, please see my private message
<theftf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<XiXaQ> mzz, then 001 (if that's the scanners bus) should automatically belong to the scanner group, for instance?
<mzz> XiXaQ: I don't know. Mainly I'd check what group the stuff there *is* in, and if there's a group like "scanner" involved make sure I'm in it
<XiXaQ> mzz, no, it belongs to root:root
<mzz> XiXaQ: hmm. Unfortunately I don't have a scanner so I can't trivially check how this *should* work
<mzz> oh hey, udev rules. Sec.
<XiXaQ> ah!
<hrn> hello
<mzz> XiXaQ: if it's recognized as a known scanner (via /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules) it should be getting an acl applied that allows someone logged in on the physical system to use it
<szczur> anyone?
<XiXaQ> mzz, oh, ok. The driver for the scanner was installed manually.
<mzz> XiXaQ: you should be able to use the "getfacl" tool to see that acl, but I don't know exactly what device node to run that tool on
<mzz> XiXaQ: if that acl isn't there I'd add a udev rule to mark it as a known scanner, so the acl logic kicks in
<hrn> is that normal, that i cannot start the acerhdf kernel module?
<mzz> XiXaQ: that is: put a rule similar to the ones in 40-libsane.rules matching your scanner in /etc/udev/rules.d/40-my-scanner.rules or the like, then (probably) tell udev to reread the rules (forgot how to do that), then replug the scanner
<mzz> hrn: depends on what kind of system you're on, obviously
<mzz> hrn: did you just install the beta? Make sure you're fully updated
<hrn> kubuntu 9.10 beta
<hrn> i am fully updaten
<hrn> updatet
<mzz> hrn: (the beta loaded that module on most or all acers, it got fixed to only load it on systems that should actually support it)
<XiXaQ> mzz, a reboot will for it to reread it, to keep things simple?
<hrn> dmesg|grep acerhdf says
<mzz> XiXaQ: yes
<hrn> that the fan controll is not enabled
<mzz> hrn: are you sure you rebooted since you updated?
<hrn> when i do
<mzz> hrn: (that is: which kernel are you running?)
<mzz> hrn: (uname -a will tell)
<hrn> sudo echo -n "enabled" .../mode
<hrn> i rebooted
<hrn> mom
<Zeikfried> How would i get recordmydesktop to record audio output from amarok?
<hrn> 2.6.31-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 15 02:08:08 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<mzz> XiXaQ: and if that works you should probably file a bug, of course
<mzz> hrn: ok, so that's current. Sec.
<XiXaQ> mzz, I will. Reading the README in /etc/udev/rules.d, it seems it's being watched using inotify for changes. I think that means no action should be necessary in order to make it reread files.
<Martyn> UbuntuOne is down ...
<hrn> bash: /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/mode: Permission denied
<hrn> is says then
<mzz> XiXaQ: ah, neat (I was hoping it did that). You should probably still replug the scanner.
<Martyn> filestore backend is broken
<hrn> k
<hrn> is it better to hl everyone always?
<mzz> hrn: that's correct, you need to do that as root (a trick is "echo -n enabled | sudo tee /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/mode", iirc)
<mzz> hrn: define "hl"?
<hrn> highlight
<hrn> here in irc
<mzz> hrn: that'll definitely help when you're talking to me and you can tell I'm talking to more than one person
<hrn> :)
<hrn> mzz: so just paste that in " " into konsole
<mzz> hrn: I don't actually own hardware that supports acerhdf, so I can't tell if running that echo is desirable.
<mzz> hrn: without the quotes, obviously, but yes.
<BluesKaj> Zeikfried, expalin what you are trying to do ...are you trying to record streaming audio ?
<hrn> mzz: k
<mzz> (specifically: I have an acer, but it's a much older model)
<Zeikfried> I am playing amarok and recording with recordmydesktop, but i have no sound upon playback of the recorded video.
<hrn> wow these silence
<hrn> it works
<t0cableguy> hi.. so heres the prob.. i have two computers with the same error with the 32 bit desktop karmic iso install . they both boot into the livesession and come up with the low disk space error. anybody else have an issue like that?
<mzz> hrn: hmm, not sure why that's not done by default then.
<mzz> hrn: (and obviously make sure it really *is* working, and not just forcing the fan off!)
<MsMaco> Zeikfried: maybe you need to have a mic in front of the speakers?
<BluesKaj> Zeikfried, what are you recording ?
<Zeikfried> Just my desktop.
<MsMaco> i think recordmydesktop only records audio from an input, doesnt record your outputs
<hrn> i used acerhdf sometimes ago.
<Zeikfried> But i am playing music in amarok that i would like it to record into the video as well, but it isnt recording audio.
<hrn> mzz: another problem with the plasma netbook application screen
<XiXaQ> mzz, I connected a usb scanner here. It works, but I have no entry for it in /etc/udev/rules.d
<MsMaco> Zeikfried: put a mic in front of your speakers
<Zeikfried> That suck.....
<hrn> there are missing some menu items
<mzz> XiXaQ: well, you normally shouldn't have to create those rules by hand, they *should* be listed already :)
<mzz> hrn: I don't currently use that launcher, although perhaps I should!
 * mzz checks how much stuff it pulls in
<Zeikfried> I SHOULD be able to record normally if i had an option for WAVE in my ALSA mixer.
<Zeikfried> But there isnt one.
<BluesKaj> vlc, Zeikfried , forget amarok ..look in the options to add audio to video tracks
<MsMaco> an option for wav?
<MsMaco> yeah just use a video editor and dub it
<hrn> the last two columns of the menu items are missing^^
<hrn> or is somebody else using this netbook edition?
<XiXaQ> mzz, I'm not the one having an issue with the scanner. it's a fellow in another channel. Here, scanning works fine in karmic, but I'm using a scanner that's supported. He had to install a driver manually. Neither one of us has anything belonging to scanning in /etc/udev/rules.d
<hrn> and why does firefox have just that big font?
<mzz> XiXaQ: that's normal, the default rules are in /lib/udev/rules.d
<mzz> hrn: firefox using a big font might happen if your screen has a high enough resolution that the size of a css pixel doubles, sec
<test34> hand gesture recognition with webcam?
<hrn> the menu font of ff is very big, too
<XiXaQ> mzz, however, my usb bus for the scanner belongs to the group "lp".
<mzz> hrn: try http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Toolbars+and+page+content+appear+too+large+after+upgrading+to+Firefox+3
<slackr> anyone experiencing popping sounds from tab completes in shell? i have realtek ACL889A if that matters
<hrn> thx
<mzz> XiXaQ: you shouldn't have to mess with the bus, just with the node for the actual scanner. And "lp" seems off (I'd expect that to mean "printer")
<mzz> slackr: works for me, but there have been some fixes involving power management that may be relevant. Make sure you're updated.
<mzz> test34: what?
<slackr> mzz: ah yes, will try
<test34> mzz, do you know of any good program to do some kind of gesture recognition using a webcam?
<XiXaQ> mzz, I have a multifunction printer with scanner. It seems to be the same device.
<mzz> heh, is running netbook-launcher inside a regular gnome session actually supposed to work?
<mzz> it runs, but ignores mouse input
<mzz> test34: maybe! sec
<mzz> test34: aww, looks like http://code.google.com/p/ehci/ just does heads, not gestures
<XiXaQ> mzz, I didn't understand that last message.
<mzz> XiXaQ: oh, and iiuc I was wrong about this involving groups: it should be giving access to users logged in on the physical system, using a combo of consolekit and acls. Is there a "+" in the "ls -l" output for the device node?
<mzz> XiXaQ: which one?
<XiXaQ> mzz, /dev/bus/usb/003/002 is my multifunction scanner, and it belongs to root:root
<test34> thanks mzz I'll take a look.. but moving my arms or hands would probably be better
<mzz> XiXaQ: is there a "+" in the ls -l output (next to the permissions)?
<hrn> still the same problem with to big toolbar fonts
<XiXaQ> mzz, yes, there is. What does that mean?
<mzz> test34: I never looked for gesture recognition exactly, so it's entirely possible there's an opensource lib for that too
<mzz> XiXaQ: probably that the acl stuff I keep mentioning was applied
<XiXaQ> mzz, in the other guys setup, that + is missing.
<test34> mzz, there's opencv (computer vision) library I think, but I was hoping to find a complete program
<mzz> test34: yeah, I was thinking of opencv (only I forgot the name :)
<mzz> XiXaQ: yes. Then see above about creating an udev rule
<hrn> maybe ill go to bed, and ask some later time, its still in beta stadium, maaybe i should wait...
<XiXaQ> mzz, I have no template for making such a file though.
<mzz> XiXaQ: lsusb should give you the right ids to put in there, and /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules has examples
<XiXaQ> mzz, oh, I'm sorry. I think I misread.
<alteregoa> high
<alteregoa> the 190x nvidia runs with 9.10?
<bjsnider> yes
<test34> whats the point of having a strong passphrase for your encrypted home partition if your user password automatically unencrypt it?
<XiXaQ> mzz, should I edit the rules-file in /lib as well, or isn't that important?
<mzz> XiXaQ: I wouldn't edit stuff in /lib
<mzz> XiXaQ: (it'd work, it might need a manual udev restart since I'm not sure it monitors that rules.d too, but generally editing files in package-managed directories like /etc is unhygienic)
<slackr> ah some progress possibly, fwe pops while running upgrade
<XiXaQ> mzz, you mean in /lib?
<mzz> XiXaQ: yes.
<mzz> err, yes, editing below directories like /lib, not /etc :)
<oorah> how do i file a bug in launchpad? the main page doesn't have a direct link
<mzz> oorah: it's impossible.
<mzz> oorah: try ubuntu-bug
<oorah> mzz, how do i try that? what do i do?
<mzz> oorah: (I exagerate (sp?) slightly, but still, try ubuntu-bug first)
<mzz> oorah: "ubuntu-bug packagename" from the affected system.
<mzz> oorah: (or see ubuntu-bug --help)
<mzz> oorah: also see the instructions wiki page you're linked to if you go to http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ and click "Report a bug" (top right)
<oorah> mzz, thanks
<thiebaude> bug 366360
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366360 in nvidia-settings "Fails to parse xorg.conf" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366360
<slackr> ach still no fix for the move-spotifywindow-bug
<bjsnider> that bug was fixed by nvidia awhile back
<oorah> my screen brightness is flickering
<bjsnider> new nvidia-settings hasn't been incorporated by canonical yet
<thiebaude> bjsnider, yea, just got mine fixed
<zooko> Phewf.  Finally got back control of my laptop by installing Wubi!
<zooko> Now I've got to figure out how to fix this issue with mountall vs. my custom kernel so I can boot into native linux again...
<dfarm> Hey guys, I'm having the damn PC speaker driving me crazy despite having pcspkr blacklisted. I put my 'lsmod' at http://pastebin.com/d701078bf can anyone see if I'm missing something?
<dfarm> on karmic of course, and I didn't have this issue in Jaunty
<oorah> i can't figure out how to report the bug of screen brightness flickering
<oorah> i don't know what that package name is
<HardDisk> Evening, can't seem to find the issue why nm-applet -sm-disable which is the default in ubuntu is not starting up, i have to alt-f2 and type nm-applet and it runs after that.
<mzz> HardDisk: does ~/.xsession-errors have clues?
<HighBit_> dfarm: I think that module is snd-pcsp
<HardDisk> i will check that mzz
<dfarm> HighBit_, that one is blacklisted as well
<alteregoa> http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/02_03/Wildenstein1WENN_468x696.jpg
<alteregoa> her dad was garfield
<dfarm> If you look at the lsmod thing I pasted I can't see any reason that I should be hearing my pc speaker
<HardDisk> yea mzz errors ill have to pastebin it
<mzz> alteregoa: err, mischan?
<dfarm> and I've got pulseaudio muted so the fact that I'm hearing anything is driving me nuts :P'
<HardDisk> theres a .config/metacity error
<XiXaQ> mzz, I had a look at my own /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules and it didn't have an entry for my scanner either, but it works here.
<alteregoa> mzz, yeah i thought im in #weird
<alteregoa> i got a problem
<alteregoa> if i install those linux drivers manualy x doesnt work anymore
<HardDisk> i find a fix on some blog
<HardDisk> ill try it
<HardDisk> http://shoaibmir.wordpress.com/2009/02/25/nm-applet-problems-in-ubuntu/
<mzz> XiXaQ: try "udevadm info --query=all --name=/dev/bus/usb/blah"
<HighBit_> dfarm: that is odd
<XiXaQ> mzz, where blah is 003/002, for instance?
<mzz> XiXaQ: yep
<HardDisk> hmm nope
<HardDisk> i guess ill have to google the xsession errors
<alteregoa> telinit 3
<mzz> HardDisk: did you pastebin .xsession-errors?
<XiXaQ> mzz, let me guess: you're looking for ACL_MANAGE=1 ?
<HardDisk> ill pastebin them now
<HardDisk> one sec
<mzz> XiXaQ: I was expecting that to be there, but there's other reasons that gets set
<mzz> XiXaQ: I hoped it'd have clues on what got ACL_MANAGE set
<HardDisk> mzz: http://pastebin.ca/1623119
<HardDisk> I can tell you when this error occurred
<HardDisk> when nm-applet would not start my wifi on the acer aspire one
<HardDisk> so i installed wicd
<mzz> HardDisk: hmm, sorry. Not sure what's up with that.
<HardDisk> then when i reverted back to network manager thats when it started
<mzz> XiXaQ: (pastebin it?)
<XiXaQ> mzz, it didn't work for the guy until he rebooted, so I guess adding a file to /etc/udev/rules.d doesn't notify udev. That's a bug too, perhaps?
 * mzz can mostly decipher udev rules files, apparently
<XiXaQ> mzz, in other words: it works now.
<mzz> XiXaQ: I don't know if you're supposed to SIGHUP udevd or something
<HardDisk> I wonder if its a bug that will be fixed by the end
<slackr> dang, just started up my recently compiled xbmc, and its stretched over both my screens
<mzz> XiXaQ: I do suspect you have to replug the scanner after udev picks up the new rules. Did he do thaht?
<HardDisk> or whether due to the beta stage something fubarred and i will have to reinstall ubuntu when the release is out
<mzz> that, even
<XiXaQ> mzz, do you think I should add the contents of udevadm info --query=all --name=/dev/bus/usb/blah to the bug report and the mail to sane-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org?
<dfarm> heh, looking at Ubuntu bugs I see a bunch of reports about people who can't get the PC speaker to work. Ah, to be so fortunate...
<mzz> XiXaQ: I don't know! I don't know what he did as far as manually installing drivers goes
<MTecknology> I have a desktop kernel installed and apt wants to update my kernel to the server version..
<mzz> XiXaQ: I did just find out about "udevadm command --reload-rules", but you're right that the README says you shouldn't need it. The manpage for udevadm does confirm new rules don't apply to already-detected devices, so you have to replug or reboot.
<MTecknology> nevermind... apparently I got switched to the server image at some poitn
<XiXaQ> mzz, he did replug, but that had no effect.
<HighBit_> dfarm: what action causes the pc speaker to beep?
<mzz> XiXaQ: weird
<mzz> XiXaQ: not something I'd really enjoy remotely debugging, let alone remotely debugging by proxy (you) :P
<dfarm> HighBit_, just generic stuff. Typing backspace at blank terminal, trying to autocomplete something that isn't unique, etc
<conky1> so where is the new default wallpaper guys
<HighBit_> dfarm: at the virtual console or in an X session, or both?
<dfarm> that just turned the light bulb on.
<XiXaQ> mzz, hehe, no, it's not ideal. But it works, and that's a good sign, right? :)
<conky1> its not the orange one thats being used now is it
<dfarm> I checked and it was gnome terminal has a setting for "terminal bell"
<mzz> XiXaQ: I'd probably just call it a day, hoping that whatever extra driver he installed gets integrated/replaced by libsane in the future
<Varth> When I try to open any of my folders from the Places menu, it tells me "Could not open location 'file:///home/nathan' - No application is registered as handling this file". Anyone know what to do about this?
<dfarm> unchecked it and that did the job. It was only in gnome-terminal that I was getting it
<HighBit_> dfarm: ah hm. so not actually the speaker, just sounded like it was!
<mzz> Varth: are you fully updated? There was a shared-mime-info vs older glib snafu a while back
<dfarm> HighBit_, Yeah, well what's odd is it was the PC speaker doing it
<HighBit_> hmm, that is weird then.
<dfarm> Think I may file a bug against gnome-terminal since I had PC speaker blacklisted and pulseaudio muted -- seems like terminal wasn't honoring something
<XiXaQ> mzz, however, simply adding the rule to /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules would mean that others who are installing that driver wouldn't have to add it manually?
<mzz> dfarm: I forgot if you pastebinned lsmod, but I wouldn't expect gnome-terminal to pay any attention to the module blacklist
<mzz> dfarm: perhaps the actual problem is that some module is builtin for a bad reason
<Varth> Varth
<mzz> XiXaQ: that's correct, but adding a rule to that file before libsane actually supports the device sounds like a weird/confusing thing to do
<dfarm> I did paste lsmod back there, I'd be curious to have someone who might know more check it before I filed a bug.
<Varth> mzz: Probably not. I just installed. I'll update now.
<dfarm> e.g., if snd_hda_intel would make the pc speaker available that'd be good to know before I filed a bogus bug
<mzz> XiXaQ: assuming this isn't too much of a ubuntuism I think a better approach would be having that manually-installed driver install a udev rules file.
<dfarm> mzz, http://pastebin.com/d701078bf was my lsmod output if you wanna double check me
<XiXaQ> mzz, oh, ok. That sounds right. Then, if it gets included in a later release, there is nothing wrong with having a matching rule in two different files?
<mzz> dfarm: hmm, looks like the relevant stuff is modular in the -generic kernel, so I don't know what's going on there.
<mzz> XiXaQ: I don't think that'd hurt in this case, no.
<alteregoa> how to stop the xserver with ubuntu?
<mzz> XiXaQ: specifically: all the rules would do is set some properties to "1" on the device node, and the same property getting set to the same value twice is a nonissue
<alteregoa> stopx doesnt work
<mzz> alteregoa: I don't know about permanently, but for temporarily try "sudo stop gdm"
<oorah> screen still flickering grrrrrr
<alteregoa> i try to install andersk drivers
<dfarm> ah it's already there. Bug # 34745
<alteregoa> anders kaseorg
<XiXaQ> mzz, right. If a driver is available from System > Administration > Hardware drivers, would that mean it wouldn't be listed in /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules, but be added as an own entry in /etc/udev/rules.d when installed?
<mzz> XiXaQ: I'd expect it to install its own rules file, yes.
<mzz> (it's easier package management wise, and I don't know of any benefit of using a single file for this)
<XiXaQ> mzz, ok. One more thing. When he closes xsane, he gets an error complaining about permissions. In my setup, the correct file in /dev/bus/usb belongs to root:lp. In his setup, the corresponding file belongs to root:root. Should he change permissions to "root:lp"?
<mzz> XiXaQ: "lp" is almost certainly related to printers. I'd expect there to be an acl giving him full permissions if it works at all. Are you sure xsane is complaining about the device node?
<mzz> XiXaQ: specifically: if he ever ran xsane through sudo the problem is probably some settings or log file is now root-owned, and a regular xsane run can't write to itc.
<mzz> it, even.
<mzz> XiXaQ: I'd start xsane, attach strace, close it, then grep the strace log for PERM
<XiXaQ> mzz, he did run it with sudo at least once, yes.
<mzz> alternatively: "find ~ -xdev -not -uid $(id -u)"
<XiXaQ> mzz, that command shouldn't display anything at all, right?
<mzz> XiXaQ: exactly
<mzz> (it'll print a list of stuff below your homedir that's not owned by you, which should normally be empty)
<HighBit_> dfarm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/module-init-tools/+bug/77010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77010 in hundredpapercuts "Overuse of system beep without volume control" [High,Confirmed]
<HighBit_> the bottom of that bug shows people saying "the beep is back" -- maybe the latest kernel has some issue
<XiXaQ> mzz, on behalf of "the guy", thanks for fixing the scanner issue. From me, thanks for being a good teacher. :)
<dfarm> ah
<dfarm> HighBit_, Thanks for looking that one up
<dfarm> Definitely getting people's attention
<mzz> pff, I should be able to do better as far as being a teacher goes
<mzz> I'll just blame it on me not having a scanner though
<HighBit_> dfarm: indeed -- the beep can be very annoying :)
<h00k> I still am not sure why I'm getting these kernel panics and linux-crashdump isn't helping at all.
<timber> sometimes the nautilus doesn't show the files in a folder....the mouse icon appears refreshing, and never show the files
<timber> but i can see the files using other programs, like vlc for example
<rob0> h00k: Is it the Ubuntu kernel, or did you compile your own? If the former, I'd suspect hardware, If the latter, maybe you missed something you need?
<homoboy> Ok, so has anyone else seen any glitches with the internet connection on 9.10? I run iwlist scan and all i get is "Interface dowsn't support scanning" with lo, eth0, wmaster0, and wlan0
<h00k> rob0: my hardware is okay, it has just recently started, also it is the default kernel
<mzz> homoboy: might need to use the "iw" tool these days. Also check dmesg.
<bcurtiswx> hey all, anyone know what happened with simultaneous output with pulse?
<h00k> rob0: I recently did a mem test, it is okay, I also did hardware diagnostics
<h00k> rob0: and they're okay
<h00k> rob0: so.  I'm out of ideas.
<mzz> h00k: so what info *do* you have?
<h00k> rob0: it is 2.6.31-14-generic
<h00k> mzz: ^
<h00k> mzz: also, nvidia 185 drivers.
<mzz> (any panic messages logged anywhere?)
<h00k> dmesg reports nothing, no panic messages, syslog doesn't report anything
<mzz> tried netconsole?
<h00k> my laptop simply freezes, if I'm playing audio it repeats the same less than half second of what is playing, and sometimes the capslock and numlock flash, but not always
<h00k> mzz: netconsole?
<mzz> (or a serial console, or whatever other option you have to get console output so you can see what's panicing)
<mzz> h00k: needs a second networked system on the same local network, see /usr/share/doc/linux-doc/networking/netconsole.txt.gz (obviously installing linux-doc first if you don't have it)
<mzz> afaik it's the next best thing to a serial console
<petafile> Is there a way to force the liveCD to use a particular graphics driver (EG VESA)?  My GF card apparently doesn't work with the nv driver, so the liveCD won't boot (been a problem since alpha 6, at least)
<petafile> is that a no?
<mzz> it's an "I don't know, I haven't even used the regular cd recently because it doesn't support lvm"
<homoboy> hey
<homoboy> i ran iwlist scan and wlan0's network is down. how do I fix that?
<Macrophage> I have successfully phagocytized Ubuntu from my laptop thanks to the immune response.
<h00k> mzz: I'm looking through that now and trying to figure out how to use it
<Macrophage> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
 * mzz giggles
<h00k> wat
<petafile> mzz, do you use the alternate CD then?
<mzz> I guess that was only funny for those who don't ignore part messages
<mzz> petafile: yes
<petafile> mzz, do you know if the alternate CD can do that?
<mzz> petafile: and I've frequently had to pass vga=something (vga=ask if in doubt) to make that boot properly
<mzz> petafile: the alternate cd doesn't run X
<mzz> petafile: I was assuming you meant the X kind of graphics driver :)
<petafile> mzz, I was.  OK.  I'll try to add that boot opt.  Thanks
<mzz> petafile: that probably won't help if you're running X
<petafile> I'm nuking my partition and starting fresh with karmic, so the alternate CD should be fine
<mebaran151> so nautilus keeps spawning process on login until I try to logout, after which the signal seems toclear th problem
<mebaran151> anybody know of this bug?
<mzz> I think I saw a report
<mzz> mebaran151: bug 325973 perhaps?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325973 in nautilus "gnome-session keeps respawning nautilus when no desktop is drawed" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325973
<tiger2wander> Where I can find the icon of Empathy when contact list is hidden?
<mzz> tiger2wander: I don't use empathy, but try clicking the envelope on the panel
<webbb82> how can i install kubuntu netbook remix ontop of gnome and the normal kde4
<webbb82> and switch between them at login
<tiger2wander> mzz, I can not find anything decide that Empathy running on the desktop GUI, but still see it in process list
<mzz> tiger2wander: do you actually have that envelope icon I mentioned?
<tiger2wander> mzz, I can bring it back by re-launch it
<mzz> tiger2wander: indicator-applet, that is?
<tiger2wander> mzz, not yet
 * mzz tends to get a bit frustrated if he gives a suggestion, it is completely ignored, and people start then highlighting his nick
<tiger2wander> mzz, May be I was remove it before
<Martyn> ack
<mzz> tiger2wander: I don't know if the system deals properly if you remove that applet. It's called "indicator applet"
<Martyn> latest update rendered my sysem unusable on boot.   Something changed with usplash
<Martyn> Dell Precision T7500 workstation, nVidia graphics (250)
<Martyn> this is going to be fun to fix.  not.
<tiger2wander> mzz, thanks, I have just add it back then can see the message :)
<webbb82> so no one knows how to install kubuntu netbook remix along with gnome
 * mzz groans
<mzz> webbb82: how does simply installing the relevant metapackages for both fail?
<webbb82> i didnt try yet i just didnyt know what files i would need to download
<mzz> webbb82: that'd be kubuntu-netbook and kubuntu-desktop, afaik
<mzz> webbb82: just download your favorite install medium, then install the metapackage for the other afterwards
<mzz> webbb82: I'd expect this to give you a session option for both in kdm
<webbb82> thank you
<billybigrigger> Martyn, boot into recovery mode and see if there is anymore updates
<Martyn> nope, no new updates
<Martyn> I'm changing the config and disabling usplash for now
<billybigrigger> wait for an update?
<billybigrigger> do you know what update caused the borkage?
<pepee> hi
<Martyn> It's just "pretty", but somehow it's causing all the VT's to scramble and become useless
<pepee> I tryed to upgrade to karmic, and my system is broken
<Martyn> usplash
<Martyn> I'll file a launchpad bug shortly
<billybigrigger> and yes i spelled borkage right :P
<Martyn> Welp, looks like there's already an older bug describing this very situation
<Martyn> I'll just file with that one then
<pepee> I'm getting something like this: http://i36.tinypic.com/333bf9c.jpg
<pepee> BUT is not exactly as that
<pepee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/447947
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447947 in mountall "mountall: /proc/filesystems: No such file or directory" [Medium,Fix released]
<mzz> pepee: does it let you shift+pgup to see the first error?
<mzz> pepee: it reads as if an earlier mount failed and the error messages actually still on the screen are just fallout
<pepee> I installed mountall 0.1.8, but nothing happens
<pepee> mzz: I can see all the messages, but simply doesn't show any errors, until I press ctrl+alt+supr
<Aruza> i just installed 9.10 on an additional hdd in my computer with the alternate disk and when i reboot it says there is to reboot and insert boot media, any thoughts or suggestions?
<mzz> Aruza: I don't understand the problem description
<mzz> Aruza: it's possible grub didn't get installed, or that your bios isn't booting off the right drive
<Aruza> mzz: i went through the install and it does not boot up after the reboot
<mzz> Aruza: in which case I'd boot off some bootable media, chroot in, and run update-grub
<Aruza> mzz: its possible that grub didnt get installed i guess but i just followed the prompts for the install
<pepee> mzz: but before I was getting this messages: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8097741
<mzz> pepee: I am confused. So far all I know is it's not booting correctly, you weren't getting some messages in a screenshot, and you were getting some messages before (but I'm assuming not now)
<mzz> pepee: what's actually happening *now*?
<pepee> ...before I tryed to repair it as it says on the launchpad page
<pepee> mzz: it stops shortly after grub
<mzz> pepee: define "stops". What's the last few messages you *do* *currently* get?
<webbb82> has anyone tried the kubuntu netbook remix?
<pepee> it doesn't show any errors, and if I press ctrl+alt+supr it shows something like "mountall post-process stopped" "general error", I get a root shell, and then the system reboots
<pepee> mzz: I think it's like I've got 2
<pepee> ...2 bugs at the same time :(
<mzz> so get the messages you *do* get, preferably the first problematic ones
<pepee> "This issue has thankfully been resolved. The steps taken to fix the issue was to boot into a live cd, chroot the original drive, and complete the apt-get dist-upgrade."
<ekontsevoy> I have an Ubuntu LTS server (has been running forever) which is my print server. Everything worked great for a long time. But after installing Karmic I cannot add a printer in Gnome: I launch "Printing Config" and there is nothing I can do there: it asks for a root login and won't let me do anything.
<mzz> pepee: if you don't know how to get info out I'd seriously consider waiting a week for the rc and doing a fresh install off that
<pepee> that doesn't works, because I have a broken package...
<ekontsevoy> However, when I do "connect to server" and type the name of my CUPS machine, it shows the remote printer in there.
<ekontsevoy> How do I add that remote printer to my machine?
<mzz> pepee: (see also the notes about "NOT RELEASED" and "may break your system" in the topic here)
<mzz> pepee: if you don't know how to get information out I'd seriously consider reinstalling a previous version and waiting for the release or rc before trying karmic again
<pepee> mzz: I think I can repair it if I could get a shell with the fs mounted as read-write
<pepee> (the shell says is a read-only fs)
<mzz> ok, so do that
<mzz> you already said you have a shell, so just "mount -o remount,rw /"
<pepee> mzz: I don't know how...
<pepee> ok, I will try
<pepee> :)
<mzz> perhaps I'm being rude, but if you're as lost as I get the impression you are if the system doesn't boot properly I *strongly* recommend you don't test unreleased ubuntus
<pepee> mzz: it was a temptation XD
<mzz> (especially ones where the boot process got a major overhaul, like what happened in karmic with grub 2 + upstart migration)
<ekontsevoy> When I go to "Printer Configuration" in Ubuntu, it asks me for my root username/password. I give it my name/password but it won't take it. WTF?
<mzz> ekontsevoy: if a remote cups user is involved it's probably asking for that system's root account, although I don't know how that's actually handled on ubuntu with its default-disabled root account
<oldude67> ekontsevoy, have you checked to see if an update has taken you out of all your pw groups?
<alankila> ekontsevoy: is your user account part of lpadmin group?
<ekontsevoy> Solved: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-921187.html
<pepee> mzz: yeah I know it's dangerous, but karmic seems good
<pepee> well, thanks
<pepee> I'll come back if i did it (or not)
<pepee> bye
<Teddy_> Who do I have to poke to get my package updated in Karmic?
<durt> Teddy_, find out the package maintainer from packages.ubuntu.com
<mzz> Teddy_: your timing is a bit unfortunate though
<Teddy_> durt: Where does it say who the maintainer is?
<durt> Teddy_, ya, not gonna happen unless it's a big security fix.
<durt> uh to the right of the screen? what package?
<Teddy_> Bah, the package entered Debian testing a friggin' month ago.  I thought that would be enough.
<Teddy_> durt: It only says "Ubuntu MOTU Developers"...
<durt> then it's probably coming in from debian there is no 'Ubuntu' maintainer.
<Teddy_> durt: That still leaves the question of who I should poke to get the packaged updated from Debian testing...  There *are* a couple of important bug fixes there.
<philwyett> Teddy_, What is the package?
<Teddy_> philwyett: mandos
<DoctorLes> Good evening.  Have people heard of problems with Xserver crashing at login screen with either Nvidia or ATI graphics?
<durt> the debian maintainer
<mzz> Teddy_: I'd expect this to involve a bug, but I don't know how to best mark it as urgent. Might want to ask on #ubuntu-motu, afaik.
<Teddy_> durt: *I* am the debian maintainer...  I'm not a Debian Developer, so we (the development team) get the packackage sponsored by a DD every time.
<bugscrash> Help: Install a ubuntu 9.10 and the hp tx2 touchsmarc (touch) dont work.
<Teddy_> mzz: Thanks, will do.
<durt> Teddy_, first, to get it from the horses mouth I'd ask in #ubuntu-devel, but my idea of what happens is that the debian packages are brought in from debian stable every 6 months at the begininng of the dev cycle.
<bugscrash> Help: Install a ubuntu 9.10 and the hp tx2 touchsmarc (touch) dont work.  (win7 and win-vista) work fine.
<Teddy_> durt: Well...  The very previous version of the package *was* updated from Debian testing without any prompting from me.
<Teddy_> durt: ...and that was *not* six months ago.
<oorah> i don't know much about Linux, so I feel like i'm contributing by reporting bugs i find in betas
<durt> Teddy_, beyond my ken then, ask in either #ubuntu-devel or even better for universe (debian packages) #ubuntu-motu
<Teddy_> durt: Thanks, I am asking in #ubuntu-motu right now, but it seems very dead in there...
<jimpop> oorah, you are absolutely one of the best people to be reporting bugs.  User Experience feedback is hard to gain.
<oorah> is user feedback really that hard to gain? one would think everyone wants the best product possible
<jimpop> oorah, yes. the problem is experienced linux users don't do the same things that new linux users might.
<jimpop> and understanding new users is the hardest thing to achieve
<oorah> jimpop, i'm not new, just that i don't know how to modify and fix stuff. i just pretty much use it
<jimpop> gotcha
<oorah> but google is a wonderful tool
<bisby> cool
<bisby> in 9.10 i have internal audio and SB xfi. internal audio profile set to off, sb xfi set to stereo out, mono in.  The XFi microphone doesnt work at all. Any suggestions?
<Varth> Whenever I try to open a folder from my Places menu, it gives me an error, saying, that there is no application associated with the folder. Does anyone know what's going on?
<MJEvans> I'm having problems with the 9.10-beta x86 installer; ubiquity seems normal accepts my manual partitions of /dev/sda3 (1536mb) as swap and 80+gb sda4 as / (ext4), I tell it I want to Migrate Documents and Settings from the windows accounts it finds (dad, mom, sis), and then on step 7 it flashes up something too briefly for me to see and appears to crash.  How can I find more information about what went wrong?
<bisby> Have you tried it without migrating documents and settings?
<MJEvans> bisby: no; will I get the option to do that later?  I was previously trying Linux Mint; but after install there was no migration option and it -looked- like ubuntu might do that.
<MJEvans> Not in 9.04 (already on my laptop) but -maybe- in 9.10
<bisby> MJEvans: i dont know if there is an option to migrate later off the top of my head, just was curious if it was possible to isolate the crash to migrating
<MJEvans> I will try; if it fails to migrate the settings there's no point, they won't want to switch.
<MJEvans> I didn't check the cd-image for defects...
<MJEvans> I'm now also running md5sum -c on the md5sum.txt file
<MJEvans> I seriously loath the lag time every time I make a -small- change in the partitioning step.
<bisby> i noticed that too. Im not having much fun with my soundcard either.
<MJEvans> oh, you want to mount the /windows partition?  Let me rescan everything even though the actual partition layout didn't change at all.
<assoguerozen_sx> someone here knows how to install Moffice 2007?
<jimpop> in a world of single user PCs/laptops, why should consolekit be mandatory software?
<dash> anybody know stuff about flash not responding to mouseclicks? i used to think it was a compiz issue but it seems broken under metacity now too
<mzz> can't say I've noticed it
<MJEvans> assoguerozen_sx: try setting up wine (please verify wine's app-db includes MS Office 2007 and has good or better support).  I don't see why wine setup would be any different under 9.10 then 9.04 though; you might ask in normal #ubuntu
<mzz> dash: page it fails on?
<dash> Hmm
<dash> ok i guess this is a distinct issue from before, it's working for youtube
<assoguerozen_sx> MJEvans yeah ok, the point is... even with wine, thats a hard task to do
<dash> but failing for pandora.com
<mzz> "We are deeply, deeply sorry to say that due to licensing constraints, we can no longer allow access to Pandora for listeners located outside of the U.S."
<MJEvans> bisby: all the md5sum -c md5sum.txt passed;  I tried installing it w/o importing any documents/settings, error is reproduced exactly.  It popped up a small window, as if it were about to display a console, then crashed and vanished.
<mzz> that is: you need a different guinea pig
<dash> Yeah
<dash> ah well.
<dash> the bizarre thing is I can click on stuff for the first like give seconds
<bisby> MJEvans: Hmmm. well obviously not a migration issue, not a disk issue. Potentially incompatible hardware?
<dash> then it stops responding
<jimpop> mzz, Pandora is nicer than trying to watch YouTube in Istanbul.
<MJEvans> bisby: I'm not sure what could crash... It's just an old AMD k7 box
<MJEvans> bisby: I manually added sda4, trying it now
<jimpop> does anyone know if irgbalance is still necessary with SMP kernels?  or does the kernel now handle this internally?
<mzz> jimpop: last time I read about this the kernel should be doing something reasonable internally, I *think*
<jimpop> er.  s/irg/irq/
<mzz> jimpop: this is from pretty fuzzy memory though.
<jimpop> mzz, ok
<jimpop> i've notice that irqbalance isn't an Ubuntu favorite package
<MJEvans> bisby: ok it hates that... (I'm trying to get it to do the right thing w/o manual mode)
<Amaranth> jimpop: most users don't use evolution, let's toss it too
<bisby> MJEvans, dont know what to tell ya, i havent had any hiccups installing linux since gentoo (when i used sdb1 instead of sda1 and wiped my entire drive) so i havent had to tweak with install stuff too much
<Amaranth> heck, who uses openoffice.org?
<MJEvans> [ 2325.681116] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<MJEvans> I think I might need to disable the floppy drive in the bios...
<leaf-sheep> Amaranth: Err what? I just joined in. No evolution and openoffice? :\
<MJEvans> Stupid CD
<jimpop> Amaranth, I agree
<bisby> MJEvans does the thing even have a floppy drive?
<jimpop> Amaranth, the fact that a base Ubuntu desktop depends on evolution-data-server-common is mind boggling
<Amaranth> jimpop: The problem is, we're aiming for a useful general purpose OS, not a "perfectly customized for jimpop" OS
<dash> jimpop: why does that boggle?
<Amaranth> evolution-data-server is actually used for more than evolution
<Amaranth> it's a general purpose contact, calendar, etc storage system
<dash> it's used by the calendar/todo list you get when you click on the clock in the gnome panel
 * Amaranth pokes at launchpad
<Amaranth> Ideally it'd be used by empathy too
<Amaranth> Dunno if it is or not
<mzz> jimpop: I can't find any info actually backing up my claims offhand, so I might've been wrong
<jimpop> mzz: ok
<jimpop> Amaranth, at some point too much is, well, perceived as too much (bloat)
<jimpop> i've notice that "ps -ef | wc -l" gets higher and higher with each Ubuntu release
<MJEvans> bisby: it does, BUT it's not connected anymore.
<jimpop> df -k too
<Amaranth> jimpop: One man's bloat is another man's essential feature
<dash> jimpop: you want software that does less? :)
<jimpop> dash, so do other netbook owners
<Amaranth> jimpop: Most people only use 20% of the features of any application. The problem is it's a different 20% for each user
<Amaranth> jimpop: netbook users shouldn't be running regular ubuntu ;)
<dash> yeah that's why there's netbook remix
<dash> failing that, you can always just do a server install
<dash> (which is what I usually do)
<jimpop> Amaranth, that's what packages are for.  Shoehorning it into one big install inter-dependent on each other, is not the optimal way
<dash> jimpop: What
<jimpop> dash: what what?
<Amaranth> jimpop: so you complain about the number of processes but then you just told me we need to split things into even more processes
<dash> jimpop: ubuntu is made of packages
<jimpop> Amaranth, no
<Amaranth> jimpop: perhaps you want gentoo instead, sounds like you want USE flags
<jimpop> Amaranth, more packages
<jimpop> perhaps
<dash> jimpop: so I don't understand what you're complaining about?
<dash> haha, gentoo.
<jimpop> dash: bloat
<Amaranth> dash: _everything_
<dash> jimpop: I hear that word all the time but I still don't know what it means
<Amaranth> This is becoming a daily ritual
<jimpop> everything above reasonalbe
<pepee> mzz, success!!
<Amaranth> It seems rather obvious to me that you don't actually want to use Ubuntu
<pepee> :D I'm so happy
<dash> mmkay
<Amaranth> But you use it and complain about it instead
<pepee> thanks man
<jimpop> Amaranth, i want to use what Ubuntu once stood for
<mzz> yay
<dash> jimpop: i bet you can still get a warty CD :)
<pepee> I'm now writing from ubuntu karmic
<dash> pepee: hooray.
<Amaranth> jimpop: As far as I'm aware we've always had the same goal
<pepee> kde 4.3.2
<jimpop> Amaranth, it's changed
<Amaranth> jimpop: Not that I can see
<pepee> thank you very much!!
<mzz> dash: hey, this gentoo install still hasn't blown up completely, even though I keep throwing in silly experimental stuff
<Amaranth> jimpop: My goal for it certainly hasn't
<jimpop> it's now more about being more like Windows
<dash> jimpop: did you ever read bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<Amaranth> err, no
<mzz> jimpop: if you don't want a fullblown desktop just don't install the ubuntu-desktop meta
<jimpop> oh yes
<Amaranth> jimpop: #ubuntu-offtopic is where we can discuss this further
<jimpop> i don't have u-d installed
<mzz> jimpop: (and consider using a different installer so you don't get that meta out of the box if it bugs you that much)
<jimpop> hah
<mzz> also, notice that most of the extra stuff a fullblown ubuntu-desktop install runs doesn't actually consume resources other than ram and startup time
<Amaranth> I think the core problem is you misunderstood the goal though
<jimpop> mzz, it's not so much the out-of-the-box for some one like me who can dpkg --purge... it's the intertwined dependencies and the incessant desire by developers to intertwine pkgs I don't care to use.
<mzz> jimpop: shrug, then I agree with others that making *all* those deps optional just isn't worth it
<jimpop> perhaps
<MJEvans> bisby: that wasn't the solution either... trying to get the latest packages
<Amaranth> Right, we're not going to make a 'xorg-noconsolekit' package or whatever
<Jordan_U> jimpop: Setting apt so that it doesn't install reccomended dependencies automatically may help
<Amaranth> If you want such granularity you want gentoo
<jimpop> Jordan_U, that's not the issue here
<jimpop> i can probably count 50 pkgs that i would like to remove (for various reasons) but can't because core components depend on them
<Amaranth> jimpop: Name one instead
<jimpop> evolution-data-server-common
<jimpop> finger
<jimpop> radeon pkgs (i have a different vid card)
<jimpop> do i need to go on?
<Amaranth> gnome-panel needs eds-common for the clock calendar
<Amaranth> this is the same on every distro
<Amaranth> and has been the case since warty
<jimpop> and it's wrong
<Amaranth> and tell upstream
<jimpop> they are aware ;-)
<Amaranth> let them laugh at you
<jimpop> they laugh at you too
<Amaranth> finger is used for acpi-support
<jimpop> i don't enable acpi
<Amaranth> you don't have a laptop
<Amaranth> jimpop: Actually I am upstream :P
<jimpop> i do
<Amaranth> and you can remove the radeon driver package
<Jordan_U> jimpop: I just removed xserver-xorg-video-ati without issue, did you mean something else?
<jimpop> not all of them
<jimpop> libdrm-radeon1
<Amaranth> ok that one is actually a bug
<Amaranth> file it please
<MJEvans> ubuquity installer crashed again;  Is there any way I can collect some actual data on -why- it crashed?
<jimpop> it's not so much all the individual pkgs... it's the whole attitude that none of them are worth cleaning up or straightening out
<Amaranth> jimpop: you're going to _hate_ GNOME 3
<Amaranth> jimpop: You can't remove any of the components of it
<jimpop> right
<jimpop> perhaps windows 8 will be more modular.....
<Amaranth> What do you expect Ubuntu to do about GNOME? We just package stuff
 * DanaG will never give up Compiz.  Never.  You can pry it from my cold, dead fingers, so to speak.
<jimpop> Amaranth, Ubuntu needs to get beyond packaging, IMHO
<MJEvans> jimpop: to what?
<Amaranth> jimpop: Sure, just pay me for full time development and I'll get right on that :)
<Jordan_U> jimpop: And with what resources?
<jimpop> MJEvans, to developing a solid solution that isn't buit on top of someone else's issues
<jimpop> Amaranth, ;-) i wish i could
<Amaranth> s/someone else's/Fedora's/
<MJEvans> jimpop: what does that mean?
<jimpop> Jordan_U, that's the issue.
<jimpop> Amaranth, s/someone else's/Debian/
<jimpop> MJEvans, these dependency issues, they are mostly upstream errors/designs
<Amaranth> jimpop: actually most of the major new stuff in GNOME is coming from Fedora/Red Hat people
<jimpop> similar then
<jimpop> here's another... i don't have bluetooth or wifi on some server hardware.... guess what U Server installs....
<mzz> so uninstall the stuff that bugs you
<Amaranth> jimpop: stuff that like is using disk space, no more
 * Amaranth wonders why his fan won't slow down
<Jordan_U> jimpop: Use the minimal install CD if you don't want a general solution, unless you are talking about modules in the kernel package, ( in which case I still don't see it as a problem )
<Amaranth> nothing is chewing CPU...
<jimpop> look, I sound like I'm gripping, but I not.  I think Karmic is coming together fine.   But, in order for me (and others) to use it there have been some hoops to jump through, and those are hoops that new Ubuntu users just aren't going to put up with
<alteregoa> hell oh
<alteregoa> does the 190 driver support cuda?
<Amaranth> jimpop: You mean in order to use it without having things installed that don't matter
<jimpop> Amaranth, from a sec audit standpoint, yet
<mzz> err
<MJEvans> jimpop: Like the INSTALLER BREAKING?
<jimpop> s/yet/yes/
<mzz> jimpop: it's installing extra stuff to have fewer hoops to jump through (in case you add hardware later), I'm pretty sure
<jimpop> no, like the installer installing unnecessary components
<mzz> insert comment about having cake and eating it too here
<Jordan_U> jimpop: Use the minimal install
<MJEvans> jimpop: un-necessary but working is OK
<jimpop> MJEvans, that too ;-)
<MJEvans> jimpop: what's the fix for that BTW?
<jimpop> MJEvans, bluetooth on server installs?
<Amaranth> jimpop: You're deploying Ubuntu somewhere where you have to audit everything? You should be building your own Ubuntu spin and/or have a support contract with Canonical so they improve things for you
<Jordan_U> jimpop: Anything else is not meant for people who want a minimal installation, use the options provided to you
<MJEvans> jimpop: The installer breaking.  I cannot seem to get 9.10 Beta x86 to install from the CD
<jimpop> MJEvans, works for me.  What is the breaking point?
<Amaranth> MJEvans: try the latest nightly disc and/or file a bug
<MJEvans> Step 6/7
<mzz> MJEvans: does it still let you launch apps and/or ctrl+alt+f1 out of the installer at the point where it breaks?
<MJEvans> mzz: I can run the installer from the live shell
<mzz> MJEvans: it should be writing a log somewhere, although I don't recall offhand where
<mzz> also, see the notes in the topic about "may break your system" etc
<Amaranth> If you're in this channel you're expected to file bugs for things like this then _maybe_ figure out a workaround (although it's preferred that you don't so you can test the fix too)
<MJEvans> Amaranth: I have no idea what log files are involved.
<mzz> jimpop: it really sounds like you and ubuntu have very conflicting goals
<Amaranth> MJEvans: That's what `ubuntu-bug ubiquity` is for
<mzz> jimpop: I wouldn't expect the average ubuntu user to audit everything he runs, I'd expect him/her to rely on canonical doing that
<MJEvans> If it actuall spat out an error then I -could- file bugs and start to track down what it did... huh Amaranth ? ubuntu-bug?
<jimpop> mzz that's not the way corp America works
<Amaranth> MJEvans: it's a command that automatically attaches commonly requested information to bug reports
<mzz> and perhaps I'm just being whiny/elitist, but I'd expect people testing ubuntu+1 to at least *try* and locate the logs for a failing installer
<alteregoa> vdpau uses less cpu
<MJEvans> rdp enabled on that system...
<Varth> I'm having some problems with the beta, which I've typed out here: http://pastebin.com/d7e3a833c
<Varth> Can anyone help me out?
<mzz> Varth: ~/.xsession-errors?
<Varth> When I log in, 9.10B fails to load a window manager (either compiz or metacity) and nautilus. Does anyone know why it would be doing this?
<mzz> Varth: can you pastebin ~/.xsession-errors?
<mzz> although tbh I'm not even 100% sure what actually starts the wm. Might be gnome-settings-daemon.
<Varth> mzz: http://pastebin.com/d5ad9694a
<MJEvans> Bottom line, should I be able to install to hard disk off of an Ubuntu 9.10 Beta x86 CD (literal release)?
<mzz> Varth: that reads as if compiz is actually starting, but doesn't work afterwards
<mzz> Varth: have you checked (using "ps" or the like) that neither compiz nor metacity is actually running?
<mzz> MJEvans: probably
<Varth> No. It appears as though neither of them are running.
<mzz> MJEvans: I've successfully done so off the alternate cd
<mzz> Varth: define "appears"
<mzz> Varth: if "appears" mean "I don't get any title bars" it's not the right value of "appears" :P
<MJEvans> mzz: I'm using the normal one.
<Varth> mzz: That's what I'm seeing. So maybe it's still running, even though it's not showing up correctly?
<mzz> MJEvans: I didn't use that one, because it doesn't support lvm. See earlier question about logs
<mzz> Varth: that'd be my guess. So can you get to a terminal (or ctrl+alt+f1 out) and run "ps -feH|grep compiz"?
<Varth> mzz: To check that, I'm going to have to log out and then back in, as I started compiz manually for this session. I'll be right back.
<Varth> mzz: This is what the command that you gave me returns: nathan    6544  6415  0 00:20 tty2     00:00:00       grep compiz
<Varth> mzz: So compiz isn't running, if I'm reading that right.
<mzz> Varth: ok, so really not running. Can you pastebin ~/.xsession-errors again *before* manually starting compiz?
<Varth> mzz: Yeah.
<Varth> mzz: http://pastebin.com/d1f287b83
<Varth> mzz: Also, thank you for the help.
<mzz> ok, no compiz in that, so it's really not starting
<mzz> sec
<bisby> anyone happen to know a thing or two about Creative X-Fi sound cards? or know of a channel where people do?
<mzz> Varth: hmm, looks like gnome-session really should be starting it
<mzz> trying to find what tells it to
<GuyFromHell> Is anyone else getting major dependency failure on firefox at the moment?
<alteregoa> !ubuttu islam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuttu islam
<GuyFromHell> http://gist.github.com/211593
<mzz> Varth: does running gnome-wm successfully launch some wm (either metacity or compiz)?
<Varth> Running gnome-wm gives me compiz.
<mzz> GuyFromHell: installing libmozjs-dev would toast most other mozilla stuff, yes.
<mzz> Varth: bah. Let me dig further...
<mzz> Varth: I guess I'd try from a guest session or temporary user account to see if this is a system-wide issue or a local config one
<mzz> s/local/user/
<Varth> mzz: Gotcha
<mzz> Varth: I can't find any obvious gui ways to turn gnome-session starting a wm off, but there are probably a few non-gui ones
<MJEvans> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/452796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452796 in ubiquity "Ubiquity fails after the summary, dies while trying to show the partition editor" [Undecided,New]
<MJEvans> Is there a 'daily' rebuild cd?
<mzz> GuyFromHell: specifically xulrunner-1.9.1 and libmozjs-dev conflict
<mzz> MJEvans: the beta cd isn't generally completely broken, I'm pretty sure. Have you made any progress figuring out what actually breaks?
<MJEvans> mzz: It matches a bug that was already closed.  Knowing how much they -love- to re-open bugs...
<mzz> MJEvans: ah, ok
<mzz> sorry, don't know where to find a newer cd
<MJEvans> mzz: also, I did update just ubiquity to 2.0.0; but it might be a dependency issue; hence wanting the very latest cd.
<Varth> mzz: It works just fine under a new account.
<mzz> Varth: hmm, ok. Got anything suspicious in ~/.config/autostart?
<mzz> tbh I'm not sure how you managed this, and I'm no good at debugging gnome-session
<Varth> mzz: Nothing suspicious there.
<Varth> mzz: Thanks for the help. I think I'll just migrate my stuff over to the new account.
<MJEvans> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ has Alternate install disks... but what of the -normal- install disk?
<Varth> mzz: As I have NO CLUE what is going on.
<mzz> Varth: might make sense, although I'd consider throwing a few likely greps over your current dir, like fgrep -r gnome-wm ~/.g*
<mzz> (and the same one over ~/.local)
<Varth> mzz; Thanks.
<mzz> err, make that ~/.gn* ~/.gconf*
 * mzz glares at ~/.gvfs
<mzz> bah, missed him.
<pepee> hi, I think the qemu package have a (really strange...) problem of broken(?) dependencies
<mzz> clarify?
<pepee> aptitude install qemu will install wemu-kvm
<pepee> *qemu-kvm
<pepee> but if I install it, and execute aptitude once again, it says it's broken...
<mzz> define "it says it's broken"
<pepee> and try to remove it
<mzz> please pastebin relevant output
<pepee> ok, wait, is in spanish
<alankila> I can actually confirm this. qemu depends on qemu-kvm but they probably conflict with each other
<spiraliz> quemu has broken dependencies according to apt-get
<alankila> yep, qemu-kvm conflicts with qemu, and qemu depends on qemu-kvm.
<mzz> ah hey, you're right
<pepee> but there is a "qemu" package?
<mzz> pepee: just don't install qemu, install qemu-kvm
<alankila> sure there is, but it's just not installable.
<mzz> qemu is a transitional package that broke
<mzz> there are/w 45
<mzz> err
<pepee> hmm ok, that's obvious, but I didn't think that...
<alankila> what about people whose cpu can't do virtualization?
<spiraliz> pepee, mybe you want the qemulator package ?
<pepee> sorry
<pepee> I want this: qemu-system-x86_64
<alankila> pepee: qemu-kvm provides that, and if you have a cpu better than early 64-bit amd cpus it'll virtualize with hardware
<alankila> (you may have to go to BIOS to enable the virtualization mode, there are BIOSes that disable this because of the fear that rootkits and viruses could use virtualization to hide themselves.)
<pepee> alankila, yes, I know, that's what I was searching for
<pepee> I have qemu from mmm hardy?
<mzz> pepee: apt-file search confirms that's in qemu-kvm
<alankila> I wonder if 64-bit vista would be finally installable in kvm... never worked before, but they've made slow progress getting even the 64-bit guest virtualization to work more transparently
<spiraliz> hm, when disabling the built-in wireless on my laptop, it completely disables ALL wireless networking. is this a bug, or a new feature ?
<mzz> spiraliz: feature
<spiraliz> that sucks
<mzz> spiraliz: for more fine-grained disconnecting use the network-manager applet
<spiraliz> sure, but i need to do that after each reboot
<mzz> spiraliz: also: if you consistently don't want to use one wireless card I'd consider just blacklisting its driver module
<spiraliz> yea, probably my only option
<spiraliz> still. it's a bad feature
<mzz> I just don't know many use cases for having more than one network card, other than having old builtin wireless and newer non-builtin wireless
<spiraliz> the built-in gives me bad connection when fare away from the accesspoint
<spiraliz> well, in karmic both of them sucks
<pepee> the best way for me to get working the wireless net is to configure it by hand...
<spiraliz> any good reason karmic gives poor signals ?. in jaunty it was fine
<pepee> maybe because of the driver? I have no idea...
<pepee> what card is it?
<pepee> I have one script for it, and it just work
<pepee> spiraliz, try: iwlist <interface> scan | less
<pepee> the signal indicator is "Signal level", the more the better
<spiraliz> it's some belkin usb thingie
<spiraliz> it's  at 40%
<arrrghhh> hey all, i'm having issues with an ralink-based wifi card.  neither the rt2800usb (default) or rt2870sta (suggested) drivers work...
<arrrghhh> plus, i can't compile ralink's drivers, i get error 2 on the make...
<pepee> arrrghhh, pastebin
<pepee> arrrghhh, but I think it's not necessary to compile them
<pepee> spiraliz, lsmod | grep rt2x00
<arrrghhh> pepee, what would you like me to pastebin?  the error compiling the drivers?  at this point i don't really care how i get them working, so long as i do.
<spiraliz> pepee, don't output anything
<arrrghhh> i'm not using the rt2800usb driver.  that one recognized the card, but no networks showed.  the rt2870sta driver works as well, and some networks show but i can't connect to my own.
<pepee> arrrghhh, I think that's not related to the driver itself
<arrrghhh> i'm not sure what you mean by that.
<pepee> spiraliz, lsusb | grep -E "etwork|irel"
<pepee> arrrghhh, I think that you have to configure them
<pepee> arrrghhh, do you know how to use iwconfig, iwlist, ifconfig?
<arrrghhh> peepsalot, yes
<spiraliz> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 050d:705c Belkin Components F5D7050 v4000 Wireless Adapter
<pepee> arrrghhh, hmm is not the same as my wifi card (rt73 usb)
<spiraliz> seems it uses the zd1211b driver
<arrrghhh> pepee, i've tried everything i can find.  nothing works.  i haven't tried ndiswrapper, and i haven't been able to compile their driver by hand.
<pepee> arrrghhh, and is not supported by rt2x00
<pepee> yes, they are: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5121
<bullgard> I am using Karmic Beta and still grub 0.97-29ubuntu58. The upcoming upgrade to Karmic final release will probably ask me if I would like to keep my old grub or if I would accept the maintainer's version. Will the maintainer's version install Grub 2 without any harm on my computer?
<pepee> arrrghhh, try using the driver from serialmonkey
<Frickelpit> bullgard: No, you have to install Grub2 after Upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic afaik.
<arrrghhh> pepee, how do i installl their driver?
<bullgard> Frickelpit: Right. --  Thank you.
<arrrghhh> excuse my ignorance.  i don't understand how to install any drivers from that thread you sent me.
<pepee> download it from rt2x00.serialmonkey.com, compile it and then install it
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> i'll keep poking...
<pepee> arrrghhh, http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Rt2x00_GIT_instructions
<arrrghhh> ah thank you!
<oldude67> well im glad im not like the rest of the people and running karmic in a virtualbox, xp still boots no problem.:D
<pepee> arrrghhh, what kernel version do you have installed?
<lodder_> grub2 not automatic updated after installing new kernel, did I forget to install something?
<arrrghhh> looks like 2.6.31-14-generic
<mzz> lodder_: that normally does happen automagically via a trigger
<pepee> lodder_, aptitude install grub2
<mzz> err, no, grub-pc iirc
<mzz> lodder_: does a manual update-grub fix it?
<pepee> mzz, installed that way for me
<mzz> pepee: apt-cache show grub2: "This is a dummy transitional package..."
<lodder_> what do I need to do now?
<pepee> arrrghhh, do you have the packages "linux-headers" and "linux-source" ?
<arrrghhh> pepee, isn't that the "default" karmic kernel?
<arrrghhh> pepee, i have linux-headers-`uname -r` and linux-source i believe
<lodder_> udate-grub fixed it
<lodder_> thx
<lodder_> going to reboot now
<arrrghhh> well linux-source wouldn't install, so it s/b installed.
<mzz> you shouldn't need linux-source normally
<mzz> you should only need linux-headers if you need extra modules compiled, although iirc that one is pulled in by default
<mzz> linux-source is pretty huge and unnecessary
<oldude67> Linux ugh 2.6.31-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 15 02:08:08 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<oldude67>  , i believe is the newest kernel that we are running.
<arrrghhh> mzz, i don't get why sudo make is failing on this build then.
<mzz> err, "sudo make"?
 * mzz reads backlog
<arrrghhh> mzz, i'm trying to build ralink drivers.
<mzz> arrrghhh: don't sudo your make, and consider using backports-modules instead of compiling by hand
<pepee> arrrghhh, make  and then  sudo make install
<pepee> ./configure if needed, and read the README/INSTALL if any
<arrrghhh> mzz, someone suggested that backports-modules before... how do i install that?  every meta-package seemed to fail.
<arrrghhh> i still get error 2 on make
<pepee> paste them
<mzz> arrrghhh: apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic, I think
<pepee> or google them...
<cdm10> it seems the synaptic backend for update-manager is now the default... does anyone know why that decision was made?
<Firewing> greetings! does anyone have a clue how to disable the annoing little sound when gdm is ready? before karmic one could use gdm-setup to disable it, but now gdm-setup was castrated and i find no sufficient replacement for it.
<mzz> Firewing: bug 437429 which I've been meaning to fix but haven't gotten around to yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437429 in ubuntu-sounds "Cannot prevent login sound" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437429
<Firewing> thank you
<mzz> Firewing: assuming the gconftool commands there actually work it shouldn't be *that* hard to add ui for it (famous last words...)
<pepee> I can't find linux-headers for my kernel
<Firewing> mzz, in my experience UI is _always_ hard ;)
<arrrghhh> mzz, well i actually was able to install those backports finally... i swear i tried that package haha!  so do i reboot?  how do i try these "new" drivers?
<mzz> arrrghhh: probably reboot, yes.
<mzz> arrrghhh: been a while since I used them myself though.
<pepee> forget what I said...
<arrrghhh> mzz, ok thanks.
<Firewing> mzz: btw u set gconf values with gconftool, am i right? so should i be able to access that configuration through the gconf-editor?
<pepee> bye, and thanks for helping me
<mzz> Firewing: only if it's possible to run gconf-editor as the gdm user
<mzz> Firewing: I haven't looked into how the actual gdm config ui handles writing there (assuming it does)
<MJEvans> mzz: Somehow, I'm guessing that using the alternate installer and thus not ubiquity will allow me to proceed.
<Firewing> mzz: after looking around in gconf i fear thats not configured through there (which is indeed bad). There is only a simple_greeter config tree, no graphical_greeter tree. for now i used the workaround mentioned in the bug report.
<spiraliz> anyone else have a 'not-working' xconsole ?
<Firewing> spiraliz, u mean with the message: "Couldn'T open console", or how 'not-working'?
<spiraliz> it starts. but it's not displaying anything
<Boohbah> lusty llama!
<maco> Boohbah: its lucid lynx
<Firewing> but lusty llama sounds cute :3
<spiraliz> Firewing, it's completely dead. no responce at all when inserting usb drives or anything
<Firewing> spiraliz, never tested it before, but yes mine is not working either
<topyli> what's an x console?
<Firewing> monitores the sys-log in a x-window
<Firewing> well more accuratly it monitres /dev/console
<topyli> ohh yes
<topyli> well if makes you feel better, mine doesn't work either :)
<Boohbah> will lynx be the default browser in lynx?
<topyli> yeah, with lucida fonts
<arrrghhh> how do i edit grub?  there's no menu.lst now...
<mzz> arrrghhh: depends on your value of "edit grub", but look at /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/*
<arrrghhh> ok.
<arrrghhh> i switched my kernel around, i don't see anything even close to the menu.lst of old grub.
<Martyn> well, yeah
<Martyn> it's not part of the kernel install
<Martyn> it's part of the GRUB install
<Martyn> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<arrrghhh> how do i change what kernel linux boots?
<mzz> arrrghhh: the closest equivalent to menu.lst is /boot/grub/grub.cfg, but that's a completely generated file
<mzz> arrrghhh: /etc/grub/* is what generates it, and some of those scripts are influenced by /etc/default/grub
<Martyn> you edit one of two files -- /etc/default/grub, or /boot/grub/grub.cfg.     The former is the way you are -supposed- to edit it
<mzz> err, /etc/grub.d/*, not /etc/grub/*
<arrrghhh> ok...
<Martyn> in an emergency though, you can edit grub.cfg directly .. and so it goes
<mzz> arrrghhh: number of the default boot entry is in /etc/default/grub, for example
<arrrghhh> i just don't see entries for kernels...
<arrrghhh> i'll look thru that file again.
<mzz> arrrghhh: entries for kernels are generated. You won't see them in anything but /boot/grub/grub.conf (the scripts in /etc/grub.d/ do the generating)
<mzz> err, /boot/grub/grub.cfg, aargh
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> ok
<mzz> I tabcomplete too much, and the system this irc client runs on doesn't have grub 2
<mzz> so I keep accidentally tab-completing grub 1 paths
<arrrghhh> how 'bout this... can i just disable the hidden menu so i get a choice?
<arrrghhh> nvm
<mzz> arrrghhh: hold shift
<arrrghhh> i think i have that handled
<mzz> and iirc /etc/default/grub has a place to disable it permanently
<arrrghhh> oh.... okie.  i was going to change the settings in /etc/default/grub.
<arrrghhh> right.
<arrrghhh> i think i have that at least...
<MJEvans> After using the Alternate Install cd to install 9.10 I'm looking for how to import the old windows-profiles in to linux accounts and settings.  Where can I find the too to Migrate Documents and Settings? ( I -think- it might be the migration-assistant package, but the only entries I see complain that it's a debian-installer package (.udeb) )
<LSD|Ninja> Is networking browsing supposed to be broken right now?
<tiger2wander> Anyone know the way to change wifi network card name to wlan0 instead of eth1 except changing the /etc/iftab ?
<MJEvans> tiger2wander: udev -may- allow you to do that.  I know it can map ethX to a given eth# device by mac address... I suspect chaning the rule to specify wlan0 instead would also work.
<tiger2wander> MJEvans, yep, I've just found it after continuous asking google about that :P. anyway, thanks!
<LSD|Ninja> OK, trying to simply list the shares on teh samba server from the karmic install results in "NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME", wtf? It's worked before.
<tiger2wander> LSD|Ninja, may it simply a bug :)
<LSD|Ninja> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 <- lol
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text)
<stanley> Will it be okay to upgrade from 9.04 or will a fresh install be recommended?
<mzz> stanley: see the big fat warning in the topic
<mzz> stanley: upgrading is supposed to work, but if this is a jaunty install you actually care about upgrading at this point may not really be wise just yet
<stanley> mzz: I'll be waiting till it's finally released anyways.
<mzz> stanley: afaik upgrading is supposed to work, although I wouldn't be surprised if some people would recommend a fresh install anyway
<mzz> I don't have enough firsthand experience with upgrades to give a good opinion on this one
<stanley> mzz: Fair enough. I'm not hugely concerned. I'm just reinstalling right now anyways, would be a bit of a PITA to do it again in 2 weeks
<mzz> ahh
<mzz> if you're doing a fresh install now I'd consider just grabbing karmic
<mzz> (if the alternative you're considering is a fresh install of jaunty and then immediately upgrading)
<stanley> Yea... I might hold off on Karmic for a few weeks anyways I guess. I need a stable install, It's my work system, can't be dealing with bugs and crashes
<mzz> well, it's in FinalFreeze before the rc right now, so it should already be mostly stable.
<JasseT> stanley: but if you really need a rock solid system, I'd suggest not to install Karmic at first but see how it works for others
<chris|> morning everyone
<chris|> has anybody succeeded in getting 5.1 sound working in karmic? :)
<wekt> In Computer Janitor, what does the check mark mean next to items in the Unused list?
<Tronic> chris|: Yes. I started by uninstalling pulseaudio.
<chris|> Tronic, I'd like to keep that tough :)
<wekt> i uninstalled it too. for ekiga.  and you, Tronic?  I was wondering whether i could use jack to route alsa to ekiga and pulse
<chris|> I'm getting 5.0, but the subwoofer just won't play anything
<Tronic> Using JACK for non-professional use is a really bad idea.
<Tronic> You cannot pass AC3 thru it and you cannot switch sample rates on it.
<wekt> I found out (janitor).  it means it will remove the package.
<wekt> Tronic: i don't see a need for either of those things in most cases.  AC3 will be handled at a higher level.  So will sample rate conversion.  just run most cards at the highest rate possible.
<wekt> but if you see a need, efeel free to explain
<Tronic> It is impossible to pass-through the AC3 thru JACK (unless it happens to be running at the exact same SR).
<mechdave> Anyone know why my /boot/grub directory has all these files in it? --> http://pastebin.com/f42fda6e5
<mzz> yes, grub 2 has lots of little files
<Tronic> In any case, the only thing JACK is going to do is add more latency, if you use it together with other audio servers.
<mzz> mechdave: don't worry about it, unless you want to hack on grub or something
<Tronic> There is already too much latency for realtime applications when using ALSA directly, so you really can't take any extra.
<mechdave> mzz, Ah righto, it is normal... I looked in there for my menu.lst and got the shock of my life :)
<mzz> Tronic: "switch sample rates on it" doesn't make a ton of sense. You can definitely tell jack to use a different sample rate (it's a commandline argument), and switching it without restarting it doesn't make sense.
<wekt> Tronic: perhaps i don't know what you mean by "pass AC3 through jack". as far as i know, you don't 'pass AC3 through ALSA' for example.  sure jack would add a bit of latency, but if it lets you run pulse and many things start depending on pulse, it may be worth while.
<mzz> mechdave: grub config is now done primarily through /etc/default/grub, or by editing below /etc/grub.d (mainly 40_custom)
<mzz> mechdave: /boot/grub/ is best left alone, apart from sanitychecking grub.cfg if you messed with the previously mentioned files
<Tronic> mzz: Any consumer-oriented audio interface (e.g. ALSA) automatically switches to the most suitable sampling rate when the device is opened. Once you start JACK (and I assume you plan to leave it running even when you have no applications running), the rate is locked.
<mechdave> mzz, thanks for the heads up :0)
<mzz> Tronic: jack isn't.
<Tronic> mzz: Isn't what?
<mzz> (a consumer-oriented audio interface, that is)
<Tronic> Oh really? Thanks for finally repeating my point!
<mzz> "JACK was designed from the ground up for professional audio work, and its design focuses on two key areas: synchronous execution of all clients, and low latency operation"
<Tronic> Which was, if I may repeat: DO NOT USE JACK FOR CONSUMER-ORIENTED APPLICATIONS.
<mzz> oh, my bad. I might've gotten you and the person you were talking to mixed up then.
<Tronic> Ok.
<mzz> (I blame being low on both sleep and caffeine. I should just stop ircing)
<mechdave> Wow, grub now packs a lot more punch :)
<Tronic> wekt: Why exactly would you need to run JACK to use Pulse?
<Tronic> wekt: And ALSA does AC3-passing just fine, either with its specific sample format or as 16 bit PCM stereo (which just happens to be a good transfer for AC3-passing).
<wekt> because pulse is incompatible with ekiga.  i need ekiga.
<wekt> Tronic: where can i read about ac3 passing.  i don't know what it is.
<Tronic> wekt: And normally you would be using iec958 as ALSA device, but hw:0 or other non-mixed devices can also work.
<Tronic> wekt: When you have a home theater amplifier connected to the computer with S/PDIF optical or coaxial cable, you can send the compressed audio stream (Dolby Digital (AC3) or DTS) of a movie over the S/PDIF without the computer ever decoding it, so that the amplifier can decode it.
<wekt> i see.
<mzz> mechdave: more than the scripts used to generate grub.cfg can handle, imho
<mzz> wekt: using any arbitrary app that wasn't written for it as a jack client doesn't make a ton of sense, imho
<Tronic> Pulse is incompatible with a lot of thing, broken with others and it has a lot of latency with everything. That's why I uninstalled it and switched to good old ALSA dmix setup.
<wekt> i don't have that though.  IIRC, SPDIF carries or can carry DRM, so i don't want it either.  dmix has worked well for you?  others have reported problems.  mzz, i must check whether jack provides an alsa interface before my plan makes any sense, i think.
<mzz> wekt: I'm actually using pulse currently (specifically to get output from two systems out of one pair of headphones)
<mzz> wekt: I don't do any ac3 passthrough
<Tronic> The DRM in S/PDIF is two bits in the header and when you use Linux, you can freely set them any way you want.
<Tronic> (or maybe three bits)
<mzz> and yeah.
<mzz> I thought it was one or two
<ntsasng> Hi all
<ntsasng> I'm have lost audio when upgrading to 9.10. Need Help
<ntsasng> help me please
<indus> helloo
<indus> to all those having problems with tvtuners not outputing sound i have news
<ntsasng> no body help me?
<indus> use amixer and try
<mzz> wekt: jack is pretty awesome, but only if you require very low-latency audio routing/handling.
<mzz> wekt: for just ekiga and music playback and the like it's more trouble than it's worth
<chris|> it works :D
<what> ok so i've not been able to get this sucker to roll right.
<what> i.e. i cannot get grub2 to work properly
<Trewas> wekt: spdif does not have any drm features
<what> using lvm / encrypted home partitions
<what> q6600 / 1.5tb 500gb 750gb 500gb / 8600gt+nvidia-glx-185
<what> Been googling for a while now, dont see any real howto on setting up LVM + grub2 - got some kindness?
<wekt> Trewas: looks like you are right.  maybe i was thinking of hdmi?
<ntsasng> I'm have lost audio when upgrading to 9.10. Need Help
<Trewas> wekt: hdmi (optionally) uses HDCP copy protection, but it is transparent to the user if the devices support it, and all new TVs etc do
<wekt> "There is NO extra latency caused by using JACK for audio input and output. When we say none, we mean absolutely zero."
<what> mmhmm
<mac_v> ntsasng: for some it is a transient problem , try unmuting and muting the volume and the sound returns on reboot
<mac_v> ntsasng: are you full up-to-date
<mac_v> ?
<ntsasng> yes
<indus> ntsasng: type amixer in terminal and see if anything says off
<what> i found it had muted my analog/digital jack and unmuting that and turning up channel volumes via alsamixer was all i needed to get sound btw ntsasng
<mac_v> ntsasng: delete your ~/.pulse folder and the .pulse-cookie before you reboot
<ntsasng> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
<what> so anyway no one on lvm + grub2 ?
<mzz> what: works for me
<mzz> what: (without a separate /boot partition though)
<what>  /boot seperate ?
<what> no?
<mzz> no.
<what> !$@%#@
<mzz> what: it may or may not work with a separate /boot
<mac_v> ntsasng: some have config conflicts from the jaunty and karmic versions , so deleting the folder and file helps reset the config
<what> and i suppose thats got to be primary not extended?
<mzz> what: specifically: the os_prober code dealing with a separate /boot is broken, but it may actually work for karmic with a separate /boot
<mzz> what: it couldn't care less
<mzz> what: I missed your problem description. Does grub itself start?
<what> i'm doing fresh install - drive 0 is 1.5TB - got 100GB lvm and when i boot - it shows: grub rescue > [above this disk wasnt found]
<ntsasng> mac_v: deleting what folder?
<mac_v> ntsasng: delete your ~/.pulse folder and the .pulse-cookie
<what> tried installing grub into hd0 and hd0,4
<what> so what ive done mzz is boot into the system via the 'boot from first hard drive' option via the installer
<mac_v> ntsasng: and then reboot.
<what> Got any clues from _inside_ ?
<mzz> what: first thing to realise is the partition numbering it uses changed
<mzz> what: (hd0) is still (hd0), but partitions are numbered from 1 now, like linux does them
<what> ok
<mzz> what: second thing is that I haven't had to use the grub rescue prompt yet and know pretty much nothing about it :(
<what> hd0 != sda ?
<MJEvans> what: hd0 is whatever the 0th drive is to the bios.
<what> yeah i cant even find any commands from inside it for it
<mzz> what: I'd boot off something, chroot in, apt-get update and upgrade, sanitycheck the generated /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mac_v> !grub2 | what
<ubottu> what: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<what> MJEvans, you would think so however ive been reading about pivots to sdb and it kept trying to boot off sdb for a while
<mzz> what: and yeah, like in the previous grub (hd0) is whatever the bios sees as first
<what> that better be helpful mac_v i've done quite a bit of reading :P
<MJEvans> what: Pivots?  Sounds like remapping 'bios drives' in mid grub operation
<what> mzz, unless it remaps
<mzz> especially if it remaps :)
<mac_v> what: that wiki is almost all the info anyone has ;)
<ntsasng> mac_v: delete and reboot?
<mac_v> ntsasng: yup
<ntsasng> I'm deleted
<ntsasng> yes
<ntsasng> Pp
<what> ok testing time - brb :P
<ntsasng> mac_v: unsuccess
<MJEvans> mzz: On my 9.10 test system (I'm testing linux compatability with respect to my just pre-retirement parents), I symlinked  /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to  /etc/grub.d/06_os-prober to duplicate the entry (and shoehorn it in as the default without changing anything else).  Seems to work quite well.
<ntsasng> :(
<mac_v> ntsasng: :(  ...
<ntsasng> what is me doing now?
<mac_v> ntsasng: ok file a bug in launchpad
<mzz> MJEvans: "the" entry?
<ntsasng> mac_v: I'm buged
<mzz> MJEvans: oh, to make some non-karmic os the default?
<mzz> MJEvans: I guess that makes sense, with the number of karmic kernels installed being variable
<ntsasng> sudo alsa force-reload
<mzz> MJEvans: but there should really be a better way to do that kind of thing. grub 2's pretty scriptable, it remains to be seen how that can be used in practice
<ntsasng>  WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/nguyensang/.gvfs
<ntsasng> :|
<mzz> ntsasng: you normally don't care. What's the actual problem?
<mac_v> ntsasng: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<MJEvans> mzz: the way I see the output occuring is that it generates 'configure' code in order of the sorting for the files in that directory.  Unless I can do something like syslinux/pxelinux where I specify a default -label- I don't see any other way of dealing with variable kernels; since the quantity isn't known or counted in any way to my knowledge.
<mzz> exactly
<mac_v> ntsasng: also > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ntsasng> mac_v: thank
<indus> ntsasng: you odnt have amixer?
<indus> recent updates did some problems to alsa and muted my cd in volume
<ntsasng> indus: amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
<indus> ntsasng: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<indus> ntsasng: its funny, i have it default
<ntsasng> indus: i'm installed gnome-alsamixer
<ntsasng> but
<ntsasng> it's don't work
<indus> ntsasng: ya that wont work
<indus> ntsasng: install alsa-utils which has amixer
<indus> then see if something is off
<ntsasng> alsa-utils alreadly
<ntsasng> alsa-utils already
<indus> ntsasng: so no amixer? thats strange
<indus> ntsasng: sure you type correct command
<indus> amixer
<ntsasng> yes, I sure
<indus> ntsasng: ya i mean oops
<indus> ntsasng: amixer cant find some file is the error
<indus> ntsasng: reinstall alsa-base
<indus> ntsasng: and alsa utils
<indus> ntsasng: first remove completely sudo apt-get --purge alsa*
<indus> ntsasng: amixer is looking for a device to read and it cant find it i believe
<ntsasng> i'm remove it
<indus> ntsasng: then reinstalland restart system
<ntsasng> and i'm reinstalled
<indus> ntsasng: also in terminal type aplay -l
<ntsasng> and reboot system
<ntsasng> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<indus> ntsasng: so that is the problem
<indus> ntsasng: so sound card > no sound :D
<indus> no sound card i mean
<ntsasng> my PC has card sound
<indus> ntsasng: what system is this
<ntsasng> My computer has sound card
<indus> ntsasng: which model of machine
<ntsasng> indus:  0 [ICH6           ]: ICH4 - Intel ICH6
<ntsasng>                       Intel ICH6 with ALC655 at irq 17
<ntsasng>  1 [ALS4000        ]: ALS4000 - Avance Logic ALS4000
<ntsasng>                       Avance Logic ALS4000 at 0xa000, irq 20
<indus> which command gave you this output
<Drop_tables> Where does network manager store its connections? I need to manually remove a messed up entry
<ntsasng> indus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ntsasng> indus: i'm removed alsa*
<Boohbah> cat /proc/asound/cards
<ntsasng> i'm reinstall it now?
<indus> ntsasng: yes!
<ntsasng> success?
<ntsasng> :D
<indus> ntsasng: i dont know :)
<indus> ntsasng: i dont think so
<ntsasng> indus: hiz
<indus> ntsasng: what?
<ntsasng> hiz
<ntsasng> 800MB
<indus> ntsasng: what s 800 mb
<ntsasng> alsa*
<indus> ntsasng: no way
<indus> sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<ntsasng> yes
<ntsasng> installing alsa*
<indus> its not 800 mb
<indus> yeah ok
<indus> good
<indus> restart system when finish
<ntsasng> alsa* include alsa-base ?
<ahunor> greetings
<ntsasng> indus: alsa* include alsa-base
<indus> ntsasng: yeah
<ahunor> Does anyone use Netbeans 6.7.1 ? I can't manage to create a project, it says either that the destination directory already exists or that it doesn't.
<ntsasng> indus: I'm member Ubuntu Vietnam
<ntsasng> :D
<indus> ntsasng: hello
<wekt> ~
<indus> ntsasng: ya i think we spoke one time
<ntsasng> ars you american?
<indus> ars :D
<indus> no
<indus> india
<ntsasng> uhm
<indus> iam a member of nothing :P
<ntsasng> :P
<Boohbah> i am a member of the indus fan club
<ntsasng> indus: nice too meet you
<ntsasng> indus: thank for suport
<Ian_Corne> bug 452978
<Ian_Corne> gief ubottu
<ubottu> Bug 452978 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/452978 is private
<Ian_Corne> whot?
<ntsasng> unable to open url
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> iNot allowed here
<Ian_Corne> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<indus> Boohbah: lol i have a fan club? since nwhe
<what> ok so my hats off to you mac_v
<indus> Boohbah: iam a fan of yogi bear and boohbah , or is that booboo
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<what> interestingly enough that did allow me to cure the problem, however it still should not have been needed lol
 * mac_v doesnt know what he did right ;)
<what> the option to install grub to _every_ drive did it
<mac_v> ;)
<indus> ntsasng: so u hear anything?
<what> there must have been some bug i was getting subjected to; i had considered doing a dd of each and submitting it but BAH
<what> anyway, thanks ;)
<indus> ActionParsnip: hello
<robin0800> Ian_Corne: its alright here perhaps you have to be logged in
<indus> does anyone know the difference between command line and curses????
<ntsasng> installing so long time
<indus> ntsasng: can you tell me what packages are being installed
<Ian_Corne> robin0800: i am logged in :)
<ntsasng> indus: alsa*
<Ian_Corne> they changed it already :)
<AzaTht> I just noticed my keybord didn't use under gdm
<AzaTht> s/use/work/
<Ian_Corne> lol
<Ian_Corne> ouch
<oldude67> xp in virtualbox now eats up all my cpu performance since the update yesterday and today...anyone else having this issue?
<oldude67> i mean i know my system needs more ram, but it wasnt doing this bad until yesterday.
<mzz> indus: "command line" usually means it talks to you line by line (like the shell does, for example), while a "curses" app takes over the entire terminal window (like "less" and "nano" do)
<mzz> indus: what was the context to that question?
<what> How much ram in teh host system, and how much for the vm?
<leaf-sheep> oldude67: How do you know it's not the XP? :)
<what> s/teh/the
<Ian_Corne> everyone knows that the longer an xp system is installed the more it sucks
<what> Imaging rules.
<oldude67> leaf-sheep, cause the only thing it does is my magicjack phone it dont run anything else. and i just rebooted both.
<mzz> indus: usually if you can choose "commandline" gives you questions which you type an answer to, while "curses" gives you an interface with something like menus, using arrow keys and the like to navigate.
<mzz> oldude67: and you doublechecked with taskman in xp that its virtual cpu is idle?
<oldude67> ok its calmed down a bit, its now only using 40% of the cpu.
<mzz> oldude67: also, if there was a virtualbox update in there you might have to reboot to pick up the new kernel module (although I'm not sure about that)
<oldude67> i think it was trying to connect to micro$oft update and all i havent even updated it. like i said it just runs my phone.
<oldude67> its down to 12% now.
<ntsasng> Bye | all
<ntsasng> indus: bye
<oldude67> when does the first rc come out?
<mzz> next week
<oldude67> and how hard is it to use a ubuntu as a router box for port forwarding?
<oldude67> and would it be better to set up, that type of system by hand or use a program, if a program which one?
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<oldude67> hey ActionParsnip , thanks,
<oldude67> my wife and son use xp and they are getting spammed really bad, so i figured i would set this box up to control there messes...
<mzz> if "spammed" is the email kind of spam I wouldn't expect any kind of port forwarding to be all that useful in dealing with the problem
<oldude67> mzz, no the wife keeps getting her yahoo account shut off by someone.
<Ian_Corne> best solution to being spammed is forwarind all mail to a gmail account and have that forward to your normal mail again
<oldude67> keeps getting logged out of the computer and of her messengers.
<mzz> oldude67: still not convinced port forwarding will help. Especially not if you're behind the kind of adsl or cable modem/router most people are behind these days.
<EagleScreen> is ipv6 enabled in 9.10?
<jpds> EagleScreen: It's enabled on all releases?
<oldude67> mzz, i havent really looked at the modem or router really to tell if it has its own firewall.
<Ian_Corne> oldude67: you log out of messenger when some1 else logs in to her account
<Ian_Corne> change her password
<Ian_Corne> and make her not fill in the information in physing sites
<oldude67> Ian_Corne, we have several times.
<oldude67> and she doesnt even know what that word is let alone know not to fill them out..lol
<HoopyCat> security isn't a product
<oldude67> HoopyCat, no but it does help.
<Ian_Corne> oldude67: you could make her use firefox, it warns you when going to a reported physing site
<oldude67> yeah i thought about that as well, but havent had a chance to mess with it much lately...so next few days is getting the systems back in order and seeing how to keep some of this stuff from happening..
<HoopyCat> oldude67:  not enough :-/  humans are pretty much the downfall of any security plan.
<Dr_Willis> Destroy all Humans!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<HoopyCat> oldude67:  so certainly, better software can improve things (if your submarine has a screen door, you're already having a bad day, you know?), but it's probably going to take some education and training.  which can be awkward in family situations...
<cetanhota> join #ubuntu-ppc
<cetanhota> sorry
<indus> thanks mzz
<indus> mzz: would you know why amixer works and alsamixer wouldnt
<mzz> no
<indus> oki
<oldude67> HoopyCat, you know it, the son thinks hes gods gift to the computer...till i have to fix it for him.
<HoopyCat> oldude67:  it should be trivial to set up a firewall box that, when malware-like activity is detected from the local network, determines the source and opens a trap door under the user
<HoopyCat> oldude67:  but again, that's not a software-only solution ;-)
<HoopyCat> (nor did it make 9.10 before feature freeze)
<oldude67> HoopyCat, got some reference reading in that kind of solution?
<Pufhead> Hi got sendt to this chan from the #ubuntu chan Dr_Willis sayd that the monitor settings/xconfig is not set right
<Pufhead> here is a image of what my screen looks like http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/1474/image001ma.jpg and it is stuck on that screen
<indus> Pufhead: Dr_Willis is not a real doctor :P
<Pufhead> haha :P
<HoopyCat> oldude67:  just some old warner brothers cartoons, an electronics textbook, and an arduino reference sheet.  safety first: remember to be very careful cutting through floor joists, and put a diode across the trap door release coil (inductors, and all that)
<oldude67> HoopyCat, lol yeah i hear, what ever happened to the good old cartoons anyways..lmao
<HoopyCat> oldude67:  on the software side, snort is useful to watch for dodgy traffic
<oldude67> HoopyCat, ok so i should look into snort and firestarter, and go from there. thanks.
<indus> Pufhead: this is a install problem i told u, you have to check cd fordefects reinstall etcc
<Pufhead> ok where just hoping that there whas and otter way around it :)
<indus> Pufhead: check cd for defects wont take much time
<Pufhead> ok
<tzanger> good morning; is it possible to get a list of packages and their current versions so that if I do antoher upgrade and something is less than great I can report it and roll back?
<indus> Pufhead: but the md5 sum is important
<indus> Pufhead: did u also burn cd at a reasonably slow speed
<tzanger> dpkg --get-selections doesn't seem to report the exact package name
<tzanger> aha dpkg -l looks better
<joaopinto> tzanger, dpkg -l
<ActionParsnip> can we have an official wubi room made, it really would be useful to load wubi users over there for the weird installation gripes it has?
<HoopyCat> tzanger:  dpkg -l will list versions, but it's not quite as wide as i'd like
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, are that much wubi specific problems to woth a channel ?
<Pufhead> Indus: think it where on auto speed i think
<joaopinto> HoopyCat, you can do a backup of the current Packages file
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: i just dislike it, installing a good OS on a bad OS is gonna be issues
<HoopyCat> ... 'course, if i make my window wider, dpkg -l becomes wider.  (why haven't i tried that before)
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, that is not  a proper justification to create an official channel :)
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, and your statement is not correct, you are not installing an OS over another OS, you are just using a filesystem from anoter OS
<indus> Pufhead: ya bad idea, that wil burn at 48x
<oldude67> ActionParsnip, i agree, its like polishing a turd..its still going to be a turd.
<indus> Pufhead: burn at 8x
<tzanger> HoopyCat: dpkg-query -W is what I ant
<tzanger> er want
<joaopinto> wubi does not run from windows, it's a regular linux OS using an NTFS file for it's storage
<tzanger> dpkg-query -W > packages-20091016.txt, then I can keep track of it all :-)
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: its an extra cog in the system but it does have weirdness that a more precise channel may be able to help with
<Pufhead> indus: ok gona do that now :) thnx for the help btw
<indus> Pufhead: you are wikommen
<indus> welcome i mean
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, if there are wubi problems, then it should be a #wubi channel, not an #ubuntu-wubi :), which makes it not related to ubuntu :P
<ActionParsnip> gotcha
<indus> joaopinto  there is a wubi channel i think
<indus> joaopinto but now its part of ubuntu i think
<joaopinto> is wubi ubuntu only ?
<wekt> JackD: maybe you know whether jack(d) can provide an alsa interface to apps that only know about alsa?  i found bio2jack, but that needs special programming i guess.
<HoopyCat> oldude67:  you can also look at something like dansguardian (a http proxy with content control) to actively control outgoing web traffic, since a firewall by itself is not going to stop someone from going to a phishing/infected site and/or opendns (a freely-available commercial dns service that can intercept and redirect requests for "bad" hostnames)
<tarzan> hi... one question, what happened to the gdm configuration app?
<joaopinto> tarzan, the new gdm does not provide such a tool yet
<tarzan> args
<tarzan> k
<tarzan> thanks
<joaopinto> neither theming
<tarzan> how to disable the sounds then=
<tarzan> ?
<indus> ok btw, doesanyone have a usplash?
<indus> all  i see now is some white logo
<joaopinto> indus, that all there is to see :P
<joaopinto> that's
<indus> what the h** why?
<indus> something gorgeous is coming up?
<joaopinto> what's wrong with the current logo ?
<indus> thats not the intended splash obviously, it doesnt do anyting
<zniavre_> where is this picture please (white logo ) ?
<HoopyCat> tzanger:  thanks for the dpkg-query -W .... that's going in my toolbag :-)
<indus> some white logo which then moves to a brown scroll bar
<phako> is kernel.core_pattern not supported anymore on karmic's kernel?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I get Grub -> a ubuntu logo -> xsplash screen brown + ubuntu word/logo and a animated throbber.. -> GDM -> xsplash+thribber again -> actual desktop
<wirechief> i am having an issue with a blank screen after last night update, since xorg.conf no longer is used is there instructions on how to troubleshoot this ?, i found this but i am afraid its out of date https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<indus> Dr_Willis: white static ubuntu logo + brown screen + scroll horizontal > silly gdm > desktop
<indus> Dr_Willis: why is this left like this?
<tarzan> is compositing currently broken with fglrx?
<mzz> many things are broken with fglrx
<mzz> consider giving the open drivers another try, especially if you haven't done so recently
<mzz> (unless they really don't support your card at all)
<tarzan> mzz: i would, but the power managment sucks
<mzz> ah
<mzz> that I don't know about
<tarzan> mzz: i know they work quite nicely nowadays, even with r600... but i don't want to kill my laptops battery
 * mzz nods
<mzz> can't help you with that, sorry.
<tarzan> thanks
<mzz> (more specifically: the radeon I have is old enough that it's impossible to run fglrx with a nonancient xorg-server on it, and it's in a desktop so I haven't had to look into power management)
<connex> Can anyone help me to zero on my boot problem?
<connex> *zero in on
<Deathvalley122> what boot problems connex?
<connex> weird slowness.
<Deathvalley122> sounds like the grub
<joaopinto> I don't have issues with fglrx
<Deathvalley122> grub bootloader
<connex> It takes me a 1:15 minutes to boot.
<joaopinto> Deathvalley122, how have you determited that it's related to grub :) ?
<Deathvalley122> lol
<joaopinto> connex, some ppl have reported very long boot times, I don't know the reason  :|
<Deathvalley122> cause I have had issues with the grub before
<connex> I can upload a bootchart if that would help.
<joaopinto> Deathvalley122, grub usually takes 1% of the boot time, it is a very unlikely candidate
<Dr_Willis> so it takes over a minet for the system to get to the splsh screens once you  get past the grub menu?
<Dr_Willis> Or what exactly..
<Deathvalley122> usually takes me 30 seconds for mine to boot up
<Deathvalley122> :P
<Trewas> I have two computers (netbook and a c2d based desktop) running karmic and both take over minute from grub to gdm, so 1:15 sounds quite normal
 * Dr_Willis still waits for some actual details :)
<Dr_Willis> Ive not timed mine lately. but from grub -> desktop probery 30-60 sec here
<connex> My bios start, then i habe a black screen for about 30 seconds
<connex> then xsplash starts running
<Dr_Willis> how many hard drives are in the machine?
<filgy> the splash ubuntu splash logo doesn't come up right after grub like it did with jaunty
<connex> Only one
<filgy> it too takes about 30 seconds for me before the ubuntu logo with status bar comes up during boot
<Deathvalley122> same
<Dr_Willis> i got a weird box here that takes  grub (even under 9.04) forever to get started . but it has 5 hard drives
<Deathvalley122> mine goes pretty fast
<Dr_Willis> booting is normal.. grub is quirky
<Dr_Willis> actually it could be the bios I guess getting to the HD.
<connex> http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/6701/fienddesktopkarmic20091.png
<filgy> Dr_Willis: i'd guess bios
<joaopinto> hum, the 30s on the black screen is not grub, it's usplash
<joaopinto> you mean the black screen prior to the ubuntu logo with a moving bar ?
<Dr_Willis> filgy:  yep. its jusst a file server that has 5+ weeks of uptime.. so boot time is not impornatnat\
<filgy> joaopinto: yes...
<filgy> joaopinto: and yea it's def still booting.. not just sitting at grub or anything
<filgy> joaopinto: there's just no feedback at all for atleast 30 seconds until that logo with status bar comes up
<joaopinto> so it's not grub, it's kernel load+usplash+system services
<connex> bios 5s-> black screen 20-30s-> ubuntu usplash with white logo
<joaopinto> filgy, there should be another logo during that time, one without a bar
<joaopinto> filgy, that is the real system boot time, on a working usplash it shows just a white ubuntu logo
<Ian_Corne> connex: no grub?
<filgy> joaopinto: nope... does it use framebuffer or something? maybe that's the problem?
<connex> Ian_Corne, No grub. just a white underscore on a black screen on the top left of the screen
<joaopinto> filgy, no idea, but yes, it could be a problem setting the video mode
<joaopinto> filgy, you could try booting without usplash
<phimic> hi all
<phimic> i have a problem with ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 beta 1 on a asus eeepc 1008ha
<phimic> if i try to install the system, the X-Server wont be start (display is flickering)
<filgy> joaopinto: so i should just remove 'quiet splash' from grub to do that?
<phimic> live cd does not work either, hangs on boot
<joaopinto> filgy, yes
<joaopinto> phimic, isn't there a safe graphics mode option on the live cd ?
<filgy> thanks.. i probably would prefer that anyways.. i like seeing all the boot messages.. although i understand the need for a splash screen as it probably scares new users :)
<Deathvalley122> lol
<ActionParsnip> filgy: i like the messages too, lets you know whats going on
<Deathvalley122> until something breaks
<wekt> filgy: search for usplash & xsplash & remove them to remove startup splash
<wekt> packages
<joaopinto> wekt, you don't need to remove the packages to disable them
<filgy> wekt: i'll just remove 'quiet splash' from grub.. think that's a bit easier ;p
<filgy> i must say though the boot process (or splash screen atleast) felt alot smoother with jaunty for some reason..
<csb> ActionParsnip: so I'm karmicised now. :)
<filgy> maybe i just liked the old graphics better
<ActionParsnip> csb: cool
<AzaTht> has anyone else except me noticed non-functional keyboard during gdm greater?
<csb> ActionParsnip, apart from conky, everything is nearly back to how I left it in jaunty :)
<filgy> AzaTht: i have to click my username instead of typing it.. other than that no i havn't
<connex> Has anyone looked at my bootchart?
<tzanger> yay update worked
<tzanger> antoher week, another 350MB of updates :-)
<AzaTht> filgy: I had to use the screen keyboard to entrt my password :(
<Ian_Corne> is empathy 100% locked for karmic?
<Ian_Corne> it still not as good as pidgin..
<Dr_Willis> 100% locked means?
<AzaTht> frozen
<mzz> Ian_Corne: FinalFreeze has hit, so I'd be astonished if it was ripped out and replaced at this point
<Dr_Willis> If you want pidgon install it ...
<mzz> Ian_Corne: critical bug fixes, sure, making it 100% as good as some other piece of software it's a bit late for
<Ian_Corne> damn
<AzaTht> Dr_Willis: that's a bit to think upsidedown
<ActionParsnip> Ian_Corne: thats an opinion, so many would agree, many would disagree
<Ian_Corne> yep
<AzaTht> Dr_Willis: the question is how many want to use pidgin versus how many want to use empathy atm
<ActionParsnip> Ian_Corne: so empathy is not better than pidgin, and pidgin is not better than empathy.
 * Dr_Willis dosent use either one.. so take them both out...
<tzanger> kopete ftw :-)
<Dr_Willis> and update WeeChat
<G_A_C> AzaTht: alternatively, how many people even know about Empathy....I didn't until it became apparent it would be in Karmic
<filgy> i've briefly used empathy and found it rather nifty
<Dr_Willis> I was playing with Quassle in Kubuntu. its neat.. but odd/lacking/buggy/cool in ways :)
<filgy> AzaTht: that's no good about the kbd.. it works after you login?
<AzaTht> filgy: yea
<filgy> AzaTht: very strange.. did you just upgrade to karmic or was it a update that did this?
<AzaTht> I did an upgrade yesterday I think, or if it was monday I did one
<Dr_Willis> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<filgy> AzaTht: it's been like that since the initial upgrade to karmic though?
<AzaTht> filgy: updating 292 pkgs atm
<AzaTht> filgy: no
<AzaTht> noticed it today
<joaopinto> AzaTht, if choices were based on popularity there would be no innovation :)
<filgy> AzaTht: weird.. lemme guess.. usb keyboard?
<AzaTht> filgy: no
<AzaTht> usb mouse, but ps2 keyboard
<AzaTht> the mouse did work
<filgy> weird.. if gdm is being updated currently hopefully that fixes it
<AzaTht> hmm
<AzaTht> see I did last upgrade 3 days ago
<filgy> i like to monitor here for a bit before i update instead of just doing it blindly every day or so :)
<AzaTht> heh
<AzaTht> perhaps it's not related to gdm, but to pre-X alltogether
<filgy> AzaTht: if you can ctrl+alt+f2 to console and the kbd works there.. and it works after login.. it is probably gdm
<joaopinto> it's probably X, not gdm :)
<filgy> i see some gdm bugs about it not applying the correct layout.. but nothing about the kbd not working at all
<joaopinto> gdm is just a regular X app
<filgy> do you have a weird layout or something ?
<AzaTht> nope
<filgy> joaopinto: why would it work after login with gdm then? weird permission issue or something? that's all i could guess :)
<joaopinto> ok, it works after loggin in, sorry :P
<Dr_Willis> !bootchart
<filgy> although that layout bug would drive me crazy if i had dvorak and it was putting me in qwerty or something.. imagine typign your password until you realize the problem lol :)
<oldude67> anyone got a page or two of how to connect to another computer so i can get my pictures off of it?
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. Is there a trick to get all the fancy desktop changes on a system upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10?
<floating> what should i do when I get failed to download package files - check your internet connection, and in details: Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc-bin_2.10.1-0ubuntu13_i386.deb 404  Not Found etc
<oldude67> i dont know squat about ssh or anything so it has to be for dumbies..:(
<mzz> floating: apply patience
<AzaTht> oldude67: perhaps ask at #ubuntu
<oldude67> ah probably be better if i went to O.T.
<legend2440> floating: i get same error  try this  http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/
<floating> can I have that at sources.list in some way
<floating> or should I apply all 404 manually from deb ?
<joaopinto> floating, just change to a different mirror
<floating> seems to work, started downloading stuff.. it's been a long time since I updated
<floating> basically no updates after beta release
<[4-tea-2]> Hmmm. I guess my question was just too stupid. So there's gotta be an obvious solution. Going to hunt for it.
<tzanger> [4-tea-2]: "fancy desktop changes" ?
<joaopinto> [4-tea-2], which fancy deskto changes ?
<[4-tea-2]> e.g. gnome-shell/mutter, which wasn't the default window manager on 9.04
<joaopinto> you get all the changes, except for user account defaults, like themes, etc, that is up to you to reset for your user
<joaopinto> none of those are 9.10 defaults
<[4-tea-2]> Testing with "gnome-shell --replace", I didn't find a way to access the gnome-cc, so I figured just changing the window manager isn't "enough".
<[4-tea-2]> joaopinto: oh, I wasn't aware of that.
<[4-tea-2]> Well then, let me rephrase my question: is there an easy way to switch from whatever is the default desktop to gnome-shell/Zeitgeist/whatever great new things 9.10 has in store?
<zniavre> gnome-shell --replace
<[4-tea-2]> On a related note, what's the preferred desktop search engine for 9.10?
<[4-tea-2]> zniavre: I commented on that.
<zniavre> sorry
<joaopinto> at this stage I guess those are just used for experimental purposes
<NinjaPlimsolls> hi all
<ActionParsnip> [4-tea-2]: nothing is preferred, everyone has a preference
<ActionParsnip> [4-tea-2]: there will rarely be a uniconed voice for one app for one task
<ActionParsnip> [4-tea-2]: why not try a few, see which you like. then use that one
<Manchuriano> hola - h2ll0
<lionlix> hi guys
<lionlix> i installed bootchart
<lionlix> i found out my boot time is 1:14 min
<lionlix> is there a way to reduce it
<mhm> Hi there, i have a problem with eclipse in 9.10 beta, but apport cannot report the bug.
<Lazy> lionlix: well, you could check from the bootchart if there are programs that you dont need
<Lazy> and then you could remove them
<Lazy> if the processor/hdd is maxed out all the time there isn't that much to do at this point
<Lazy> ssd are pretty fast and can reduce your boot time significantly
<genii> lionlix: You can put as a boot option on the kernel load line for one time the option: profile            boot it up (takes a while as it streamlines the boot process). Subsequent boots are reduced in time.
<genii> (typically by 7-10% )
<lionlix> what is ssd
<lionlix> ?
<[4-tea-2]> solid state disks
<[4-tea-2]> *drive
<lionlix> you mean i should change my hard disk
<lionlix> im using ubuntu in my new dell xps m1530
<lionlix> ????
<eagles0513875> genii: you having any issues with any network managers
<eagles0513875> lionlix: no hes not saying that at least not from what i can see in the convo. those are the wave of the future those drive but for the size to cost ratio they are still quite expensive
<genii> eagles0513875: Not currently. I'm using normally though a 9.04/KDE 4.3.2 box though, and not 9.10
<eagles0513875> bah ok
<eagles0513875> might have to switch over to wicd as the widget in kde is broken again
 * genii sips coffee and tries to forget the recurring nightmares where vicious carnivorous Koalas trap and devour him
<mhm> Hi' I have a problem, after installing 9.10 my Eclipse chrashes all the time...
<cezart> hello
<rsk> hi
<cezart> i noticed problem with baclight and notify-osd
<cezart> on my wind the notify osd takes 40% of cpu time and flickers backlight by one level all the time
<cezart> other users spotted same thing with notify-osd?
<NinjaPlimsolls> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> hey NinjaPlimsolls
<eagles0513875> man there area lot of updates today
<eagles0513875> lol
 * NinjaPlimsolls just found the joy that is Gnome-Do and Docky
 * NinjaPlimsolls has a little cry
<NinjaPlimsolls> yeah eagles0513875, i did an update last night and it got 244mb of packages, then when it restarted it went garbled and had a blinking cursor on a black screen
<NinjaPlimsolls> rebooted, and it was fine
<eagles0513875> i have 233 packages to update
<NinjaPlimsolls> i still dont know why update manager doesnt download delta packages, instead of replacing every single library with a full version
<reisi> should amd64 be upgradeable atm (ie. not broken -- missing packages) 9.04 -> 9.10? i'm getting 4 missing packages..
<nperry> No missing packages here ;/
<reisi> strange, prhaps i push the "report bug" button then :)
<reisi> i've managed to upgrade my x86 laptop yesterday no problems at all, works like a charm
<reisi> except that konqueror crashed...
<thiebaude> got a question about 64bit ubuntu, i have a amd processer that can do 32bit or 64bit is it ok to dl the 64bit alternate cd?
<reisi> thiebaude: i'd recommed 64bit if you have amd processor yes (same as here)
<thiebaude> reisi, yea, have the opteron
<reisi> it'd seem that my local mirror (fi.archive.ubuntu.com) doesn't have these 4 packages that are missing.. who should i complain to?
<reisi> nperry: changed the mirror from local fi.archive.ubuntu.com -> archive.ubuntu.com and the rest of 4 packages were found.. perhaps the mirror hasn't yet synced the 4
<floating> I wonder what I should here http://up.k10x.net/lqyeiiqgqsrkv/after_an_hour.png
<clone_> Is the iwl3945 driver problem going to be solved in the karmic?
<floating> it has been in that position for over 40 minutes I think, "Unpacking nautilus"
<clone_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/340418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340418 in linux "iwl3945 slow down after some time to 100kbps, unload/load module return speed to 1.5mbps" [Medium,In progress]
<clone_> this has to be solved, too many machines have intel wireless pro
<yoritomo> hello all
<yoritomo> a strange problem on videos, i tryed on VLC, Mplayer and Totem, always reversing green and red colors on every movies using Xvideo , no problem with X11 but too slow
<yoritomo> what can make this desease on Xvideo ?
<yoritomo> i found other guys on the net they had blue and red mixed, but not same problem
<yoritomo> my graphic card is NVidia FX5200 and ubuntu driver with a resolution 1280x1024 undr karmic 64
<wrapster>  kinda forgot how to change the default template of GNU screen...
<jlilly> hey folks. I've upgraded and things were previously working. now Xorg is taking 99% cpu. Thoughts?
<wrapster> can anyone let me know how to change it?
<jlilly> weirdness: I use xmonad as my window manager.
<jlilly> wrapster: try in #screen ?
<jlilly> I changed it from xmonad to metacity, but that didn't work either. Now I'm back on xmonad and cpu is going wonky.
<rob0> Um, no, Ubuntu ships its own .screenrc, that is definitely a Ubuntu question.
<yoritomo> is it a bug ?
<rob0> And I don't know the answer, but I sure gave a good hint as to where to look.
<wrapster> jlilly: thanks
<jlilly> .. any ideas for a fix to this 100% cpu usage thing w/ Xorg?
<coz_> jlilly,   I am getting that here as well....also happened in jaunty until I complained about three times  lol
<coz_> jlilly,   that must be how to fix it ....complain a few times  :)
<wrapster> jlilly: that channel seems to be inactive.. could you please let me know if you dont mind
<rob0> wrapster, am I ignored? If you ask questions in a channel you should read the whole channel. You were told wrong.
<recon69_lap> as the release of 9.10 coming soon thought I'd come see whats generating chat :)
<wrapster> rob0: sorry .. my mistake.. I didnt see your reply.
<azimout> question: now that we use gdm 2.28, which doesn't (seem to) support themes, what do we do with all the *gdm-theme* packages?
<jlilly> wrapster: I'm not entirely sure. you can check my screenrc at http://github.com/justinlilly/jlilly-bashy-dotfiles
<jlilly> coz_: Seems to have fixed with another apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<yoritomo> nobody has seen anything similar like my color problem ?
<kankan_> is the issue with the intel graphics solved with ubuntu??
<coz_> kankan_,  I couldnt tell you ... I dont have an intel system here  to work with
<JoshuaL> i would say: try it
<kankan_> does anyone use intel here?
<azimout> @kankan_: which intel issue are you talking about?
<kankan_> i could not enable compiz for desktop effects.
<genii> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<genii> azimout: The issue he speaks of is mentioned by the bot, above
<azimout> genii: thanks
<genii> np
<azimout> genii: i asked a question above and got no answer
<genii> azimout: It's usually a waiting game for someone to arrive which knows about your issue
<kankan_> is it in the same condition in 9.10 ?no improvement or workaround?
<iamfossy> hi i've a serious problem with karmic
<iamfossy> can anyone help me out please
<genii> azimout: Re-asking every so often (maybe 10-20 minutes) eventually gets some reply
<iamfossy> karmic does not automount my USB , gives an error
<azimout> genii: ok, thanks, i'll do that
<iamfossy> all the details of error is here : http://pastebin.com/m32aa8372
<iamfossy> the actual problem is , its treating my USB as a cdrom
<iamfossy> and the fstab entry /dev/sdd1 has the details of a cdrom , how can i fix it , any ideas ?
<legend2440> iamfossy: did you put that line in fstab?
<rob0> What/who put in that fstab line?
<legend2440> iamfossy: i would comment out that line and reboot and then just plug in flash drive it should mount
<rob0> /dev/sd* device nodes use the kernel "sd" (SCSI disk) driver.
<genii> Likely the fstab line is from the real cd and the usb storage is usurping it's old position in the drive order
<wrapster> jlilly: after going through this.. I wanted to set up mutt as well... could you tell me the difference between mbox_type= and mbox= ? , folder and mask?
<iamfossy> Thanks a lot :) , i'll comment it out and retry
<iamfossy> @legend , i did not put it , it was there somehow
<iamfossy> @legend , during boot i get an error of SMBUS2 read error , is it common ?
<jlilly> wrapster: sorry man. try #mutt, I'm not a wiki ;)
<iamfossy> @rob0 what are my options then ? if sd* drives are used by scsi ?
<legend2440> iamfossy: see if error goes away after you comment out that line
<Dr_Willis> iamfossy:  is this a usb flash/thumbdrive with that U3 feature?
<iamfossy> @Dr Willis , its a Sandisk Cruzer 8 GB flash drive , i dont know what is U3 feature ?
<Dr_Willis> look on the package and what files it had on it and check the output of sudo fdisk -l;
<Dr_Willis> U3 stuff on them makes the flash drive apper as a CDROM and a normal flash drive
<Dr_Willis> and can really confuse linux
<iamfossy> @Dr Willis fdisk -l reports it as a W95 FAT32 (LBA) system
<legend2440> according to Amazon.com description the  Sandisk Cruzer 8 GB is   U3 smart enabled
<RediXe> Is there a way I can edit the compiz-fusion settings (assuming the System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects->Extra is using c-f)
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> where is dontzap ?how to reactivate it please?
<Dr_Willis> zniavre:  its best to learn to use alt-ctrl-sysreq-k
<Dr_Willis> theres a gnome setting to enable it  also.. somewhere under the keyboard settings
<legend2440> zniavre: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<Dr_Willis> I got a url on the topic comewhere
<Dr_Willis> There is it. :)
<zniavre> ho thank you
<Dr_Willis> google is our friend. :)
<zniavre> yep that s true sorry but you are also my friends no? and google do not speak as you
<zniavre> thank you again
<Dr_Willis> Thats how i found that ubuntugeek  url the first time the other day :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mbeierl1> RediXe: Are you asking about CCSM (Compiz Config Settings Manager)?  type ccsm in a terminal and it'll tell you if you have it installed and if so, that might be the tool you want...
<Repentinus> I installed Karmic beta on my laptop and graphics are flickering when I boot up and when I log in ( and if I manage to open some programs) the display goes crazy.
<RediXe> mbeierl1, yeah - I clicked the help button and ended up finding out what I needed ...
<Repentinus> I am using Nvidia GeForce 9650M GT.
<mbeierl1> RediXe: ok, good.... :)
<ojii> is it a known issue that the battery-indicator in karmic is broken?
<ojii> my screen just went black with no prior warning
<xguru> ojii: mine works fine?
<ojii> weird
<ojii> mine obviously doesnt
<Dr_Willis> Allrighty - found a  new guide at ubuntuhq.com
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntuhq.com/content/fixing-popping-sound-ubuntu-karmic
<ojii> ah nice Dr_Willis, have that issue as well
<xguru> have you set your power management to warn you when battery life is low?
<Dr_Willis> ojii:  the artical says its for 'intel' but im going to try it on my nvidia
<ojii> well i have the icon to always show
<ojii> and it looked 90% full
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. the file/line the guide mentions does not exist on my system
<mbeierl> ojii: Mine goes from 100% to 50% as soon as I unplug the power.  It's like it thinks there's supposed to be a second battery...
<Dr_Willis> doh typo. :) frogit a /
<ojii> mbeierl: well mine used to do it correctly, and like warn and everything. now it just went 'zapp'
<ojii> shock of my life
<mbeierl> ojii: nope - can't say as I've encountered that one before.  But I must say the kernel hibernate/resume sucks.  This is the first time in a long time that I've actually used it (not tux on ice) and man it's BAD
<mbeierl> yay!  new artwork in today's update ;)
<xray7224> im updating now =]
<Dr_Willis> apt-cacher-ng saves me so much downloads when updateing my 3 9.10 pc's :)
<mbeierl> there's an ng?
<cezart> Dr_Willis: 3pcs with 9.10 ?
<Dr_Willis> cezart:  yep. 1 laptop 2 desktops. one old one new...
<mbeierl> question: didn't there used to be a way in emerald theme manager to add svn repos?  Do I really have to import themes ONE AT A TIME now?!?
<Dr_Willis> old one is basically a fileserver.. but i rarely even turn it on
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  yea. that got removed some time ago.
<cezart> Dr_Willis: you dont like your data i see ;P
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  i dont even think the svn repos work any more.
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: can even multi import anymore...  there's https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes/
<Dr_Willis> cezart:  its my video server mainly. as i said. its wassent even hooked up for months.
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  as far as im concerned emerald seems to be basicaly dieing.
<Dr_Willis> No one seems to care much for it  these days.
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: oh?  what's the replacement then?
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  theres  the normal gnome  decorator that  people normally usse
<cezart> Dr_Willis: i personaly would wait for stable with updating all of machines ;)
<Dr_Willis> cezart:  its not going to matter to me at all.
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: that just seems so ... limited :)
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  i always found emerald a bit lacking...
<TeLe> anyone having problems with flashplayer installer working in firefox?
<Dr_Willis> i just toyed with it.
<Dr_Willis> TeLe:  i jusst use the ubuntu-restricted-extras package to install flash. what do you mean by 'flash player installer' ?
<TeLe> flash will install correctly but it wont show up in firefox
<TeLe> works fine in opera
<Dr_Willis> did you use flash from the repos? or flash from the flash web site?
<TeLe> repo
<Dr_Willis> what url is giveing you problems? i cqan test here in firefox and Chromoum
<TeLe> about:plugins wont load flashplayer
<quentusrex> How is the release going?
<Dr_Willis> working deently well on my 3 machines
<quentusrex> I'm waiting so I can get rid of the notify-applet/dbus-daemon/X11 huge cpu usage bug...
<Dr_Willis> flash player seems to keep crashing.. of course...
<Dr_Willis> flash seems to be consistantly in the top 5 Problems.
<quentusrex> yeah, that is in 9.04 too
<quentusrex> yup.
<quentusrex> is there a page with the top X number of bugs in a release?
<AzaTht> shutting down now, lets see if keyboard works in gdm on monday
<Dr_Willis> http://www.rathergood.com/fruit
<Dr_Willis> played once.. then flash crashed so bad. it wouldent play again.
<Dr_Willis> had to close/restart firefox
<werfact> in list view, the multiple highlighting doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> werfact:  what do you mean.
<werfact> Dr_Willis, when you left click, hold and drag
<werfact> on an empty space, not an item or folder
<Dr_Willis> i normally just use shift and ctrl..
<Dr_Willis> finding an EMPTY space in list view is normally the issue i find
<werfact> well, im just saying, it doesnt work
<werfact> i guess it's a gnome feature?
<Dr_Willis> I dont even recall ever usingit in 9.04    But i may just never tried.
<werfact> Dr_Willis, you never select multiple items with a mouse?
<Dr_Willis> i use shift or ctrl when in list view normally
<Dr_Willis> finding a empty place/blank in list view  has always been a bit of a pain
<werfact> Dr_Willis, lol, thats because you have to
<Dr_Willis> even getting the context mmenu in list view can be a pain
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. someone in here the toehr day was complaing about buttons like 'play' not working in some flash videos..  well right clicking and doing 'play' worked. :)
<Dr_Willis> Not perfect i guess.. heh
<Dr_Willis> even in Chromium i got the issue..  Now to test the issue in Opera
<Dr_Willis> http://www.rathergood.com/ninja
<h00k> Dr_Willis: also, spacebar is common to start/stop
<platius> Dr_Willis, http://www.rathergood.com/fruit  plays over and over w/no probs, firefox, goolgechrome. but othr flash sites have probs 4 me. 64bit 9.10
<Dr_Willis> I think many 'flash' problems these days are web sites doing weird stuff with flash...
<h00k> I basically still think flash needs to die :)
<Dr_Willis> Huluplayer works for me (its using flash) but if often goofs up  after the 2nd comercial break and cant start the video again
<Dr_Willis> 'Flash Must Die'
<Dr_Willis> I agree
<Dr_Willis> Its slowly becoming what java was ment to become. and doing it worse
<h00k> java was meant to be a video player?
<Dr_Willis> java was ment to be a 'run anywhere' language.
<cpjr72> hey, for those with flash issues.. the one I got from using the software center was giving me those issues, like not being able to click anything in the flash window (youtube and such)..  so I googled and found this http://my.opera.com/titzesan/blog/2009/10/06/ubuntu-9-10-64bit-flash-player-10-installation
<Dr_Willis> to do all sorts of things. flash just keeps getting more and more features making it more of a Language  like jave was from the betinning
<cpjr72> he installs it manually from a directy download from adobe
<Dr_Willis> cpjr72:  yea. thats a possible fix. but really not a fix thats going to get put into the official release.
<Dr_Willis> i cant even get flash to crash consistantly
<cpjr72> Dr_Willis, well bro is flash part of the distro?  I had to DL it manually.. its a browser plugin
<Dr_Willis> it now has plaued the same flash 4 times
<Dr_Willis> cpjr72:  its  handled by a script.. so  to do it that way would require 'changeing; the default flash installer script
<Dr_Willis> id rather see them actually INCLUDE flash on the cd.
<Dr_Willis> but theres 'legal' issues i guess with that
<cpjr72> windows doesn't even include it
<Dr_Willis> some linux disrtos do.
<Dr_Willis> at one time windows did i think.. and at one time windows included java also
<cpjr72> and does that make it work 100%?
<cpjr72> heck, I dont even think there is a 64 bit version of flash for windows yet lol
<Dr_Willis> 100% and 'flash'  should NEVER be used in the same sentance.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ActionParsnip> flash is 100% frustrating?
<cpjr72> I'm happy to see after 10 version 10.1 is supposedly going to utilize GPU hardware decoding (so say the nvidia web site)
<jemark> ActionParsnip, 100% CPU usage maybe ;)
<Dr_Willis> 200% if on dual core
<ActionParsnip> haha
<maurer_> How do I make a network connection stay active even when I am not logged in?
<Dr_Willis> maurer_:  we are going to have to assume youmean 'wireless' ?
<maurer_> Dr_Willis: Yes.
 * Dr_Willis has no clue on wireless.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: mine only hits 50% on my 1.6Ghz AM2 Semperon
<maurer_> Dr_Willis: The intention is to use krb5 auth first, then fall back on regular auth, but I can't get the computer to have net access when at the login screen.
<jemark> ActionParsnip, congrats
<ActionParsnip> firefox 3.7 with alpha 64bit flash on karmic, works fine
<ActionParsnip> oh and 2Gb DDR2 667Mhz
 * Dr_Willis waits for service pack 1 for firefox
<Dr_Willis> :P
<nick125> maurer_: Perhaps use wicd rather than NM
<cpjr72> kinda depressing ubuntu using like 500mb of my 4GB of ram, windows would suck atleast 2GB out of it :/
<Dr_Willis> 2? heh.. more like 7 :)
<Dr_Willis> boot up windows.. check stats.. swap allready in ussage....
<nick125> cpjr72: Ubuntu is probably using the other 3.5GB for cache, so it's not going to waste ;-)
<nick125> Speaking of waste....I have to boot up the Vista VM today......
<jemark> cpjr72, that's why I have only 1GB
<nick125> Let's see...Vista is using 1GB of RAM (out of 1.5GB) and 700MB of paging file. Yay.
<cpjr72> jemark, once I bought 4gb I feel compelled to be a test rat for all these 64 bit OSes
<Dr_Willis> so its using a paging file.. befor ram is even used. :)
<cpjr72> its not the 64 OS that sucks, its the lack of software lol
<Dr_Willis> lack? Hmm
<Dr_Willis> never noticed..
<nick125> cpjr72: Want to have fun? Install XP x64.
<cpjr72> well, for windows.. hardly anything is running in 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> Other then 'zsnes' i  find everything i have that need is 64bit now
 * Dr_Willis waits for Dos64
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: compile zsnes, its ot hard
<ActionParsnip> not
<nick125> You'll desire for the small issues in Ubuntu 64.....I mean, a problem with Flash beats the installer BSODing like XPx64 does :)
<jemark> cpjr72, i see, that's still use 32 bit...
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  its using inline 32 assembly code  I think is the reason for the issues.. not sure if it is that simple to just recompile ..  but i use snes9x these days
<nick125> Oh sorry, that isn't the BSOD...that's the Welcome screen. Guess they want you to get used to it early on...heh.
<cpjr72> I had got flogged on a forum once for saying how lame it was to be forced to run 32 bit browser cause company's can recompile their stuff for 64 bit
<cpjr72> cant*
<tntc> I've been tempted to run Karmic on my netbook, but I have one stumbling block: In Win7, when I use the touchscreen, the pointer changes, and when I tap and hold to right click, it does this neat little circle around the pointer so I know it's detecting the right click and such.  Is there any way to do that in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> cpjr72:  in theory if they write the code right.. they sould be able to do just that. :)
<ioka> guys what command should I type in order to make privoxy startup application.I type "/etc/init.d/privoxy start" and it does not work
<iamleneko> the upgrading last minute is pretty long
<ioka> maybe with sudo
<Dr_Willis> $ sudo update-rc.d privoxy  defaults
<Dr_Willis> but it should allready be there if it got installed.
<Dr_Willis> $ ls -l /etc/rc2.d/S20privoxy
<Dr_Willis> /etc/rc2.d/S20privoxy -> ../init.d/privoxy
 * Dr_Willis finds privoxy breaks too many web sites.
<Dr_Willis> but tahts proberly due to the cookie 'cleaning' feature
<ioka> I do not understand what you are saying.i need to update privoxy?
<ioka> what should I type in order to make it autostart application
<jimlovell777> I'm having a few issues with Karmic, my speakers crackle when I have sound muted, my speakers pop everytime I mute/unmute and boot, when using the compact view in Nautilus if I click a file with a long name it moves my cursor to the middle of the name which is very annoying, empathy keeps saying network error with MSN accounts with a known good account and password and lastly when my screen locks due to timeout or ctrl+alt+l my laptop
<jimlovell777> screen will not go back to 100% brightness unless I reboot. Any suggestions?
<j0nr> hi all... I have firstly a simple question... when I open a terminal, it dfaults to / for cwd, not my home.. how can i restore the action i am used to of starting in my home directory
<nick125> j0nr: CAn you cd to ~?
<j0nr> yes
<nick125> What terminal? Gnome Terminal?
<mersault> is there any way to combine contacts that appear on more than one network in empathy?
<j0nr> yeah nick125
<ioka> noone wants to help:(
<ActionParsnip> !startup | ioka
<ubottu> ioka: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ioka> this is right without the most important thing.What do i have to type as a start command
<[31d1]_> ubottu is out of date
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is out of date
<ActionParsnip> ioka: start command for what?
<ioka> for privoxy
<[31d1]_> System->Preferences->Startup Applications
<ioka> to start the application
<ioka> it is not listed there
<ioka> i always start it in terminal /etc/init.d/privoxy start
<ioka> but this line does not start it when I type it as a start command in add window
<rob0> See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ioka> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> ioka: you could put it in /etc/rc.local
<rob0> I'm pretty sure that update-rc.d is a better solution.
<ActionParsnip> rob0: achieves the same end
<rob0> Not quite. update-rc.d keeps it managed by the OS frontends, whereas rc.local is not, and can lead to more difficult troubleshooting later.
<douwe> Hi, I'm trying the karmic beta and I have a strange problem with my internet connection. Can someone help me?
<douwe> The problem is, that when browsing websites, the page will start loading, but network connectivity will drop to almost 0 quickly after. Weirdly, when downloading packages in synaptic, the problem does not occur (and IRC is working no problem). any ideas on this?
<timothyp> Hello, I just installed ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 on an eeepc, just like all the previous versions and eeebuntu the SD card does not load automatically. when I insert it /var/log/messages indicates sb1 , when I try to mount it it claims there is no such device
<ioka> this is kind of complicated thing.anyway.I have another question .I see ! in a cloud left from network manager icon.It says disconnected.What is that
<ioka> it is ubuntu one.What is ubuntu one?
<Dr_Willis> an online-storage feature ioka
<stpere> a cloud storage service
 * Dr_Willis finds the term 'cloud' to be yet another buzzword. :)
<ioka> storage for who?
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  for you
<stpere> Dr_Willis: it is
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  2gb of free space I think
<ioka> online storages a paid usually.
<stpere> ioka: you can pay to have 50GB
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  as i said 2gb FREE
<stpere> but the basic plan is free
<ioka> really?
<stpere> really
<stpere> I use it right now
<Dr_Willis> orly!
<Dr_Willis> It seem to be a little flakely lately. i cant connect right now
<douwe> anyone with thoughts on my connectivity problem?
<ioka> I guess I have to make an account in one.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> yes you do
<ioka> it says connecting when I open ubuntu one file sharing
<ioka> but this is all
<maurer_> wicd doesn't seem to like my wifi :/
<Dr_Willis> maurer_:  its possible to configure/connect wireless from the command line also.
<Dr_Willis> but ive not done that in ages
<maurer_> Dr_Willis: Yes, and I have done that in the past. I'm starting to think that a cron job that checks if the wifi's connected, and reconnects if it's dead every five minutes might be the way to go.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu one has been wanting to connect me properly for ages.
 * Dr_Willis thinks UbuntuOne needs work. :)
<Dr_Willis> but its a nifty idea
<Dr_Willis> Cool. Tomboy Notes can also sync to UbuntuOne
<ioka> is there a gui for fax sending in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> check the package manager for  fax. I recall there being some. but ive never used any
<Dr_Willis> !fax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax
<j0nr> another issue i have on one pc is that X keeps rendomnly restarting
<ioka> ok
<JoshuaL> when i use the default mediaplayer in karmic and make it fullscreen the top panel stays visible.
<Dr_Willis> !info efax
<ubottu> efax (source: efax): programs to send and receive fax messages. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9a-19 (karmic), package size 107 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Bookman> I am trying to upgrade via alternative usb thumbdrive but I get the following error http://pastebin.ca/1623916
<ioka> In order any application that i have compiled from source and installed to be listed in installed software and to be able to remove it with apt-get uninstall , it has to be a .deb package.So if I make a .deb package with checkinstall will that work, so after I install the application , it should be listed in installed software in ubuntu software center.Is that right?
<ActionParsnip> ioka: yes only packages installed via debs are shown, binarys which are installed with sudo make install    will not appear
<joaopinto> ioka, that is why you should use checkinstall
<joaopinto> !checkinstall | ioka
<ubottu> ioka: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ioka> so in general after I have finished make and compiling then I use checkinstall.Is that right?
<rockrat> hello
<rockrat> soundcard line-in port ain't working at all. please advise suitable drivers thanks
<mac_v> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<douwe> HiI have an ethernet connection that works fine when installing packages etc, but for browsing the internet, it will try loading the webpage at first but stop quickly afterwards (download speed drops to >1 kb/s)
<Moteragent26> Can someone help me, i am  in deep trouble with ubuntu 9.10!
<MrMadMoneyMan> question: If I install ubuntu 9.10 beta... will I need to do a dist upgrade to the 9.10 release.... or will normal apt updates bring me inline with the release?
<Berzerker-> MrMadMoneyMan, you'll need to dist-upgrade, but that's no difference  with normal apt updates
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | MrMadMoneyMan
<ubottu> MrMadMoneyMan: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed.
<Pici> Moteragent26: Only if you ask a question.
<Moteragent26> If i want to install it, it gets a terminal window (sort of) when i start it up, when the installing is done.
<Moteragent26> Sorry for my english/american, i am dutch :P
<MrMadMoneyMan> Berzerker:  So it will just be an "apt-get dist-upgrade"  and I wont like need to change my apt sources or anything
<joaopinto> !final | MrMadMoneyMan
<ubottu> MrMadMoneyMan: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Pici> MrMadMoneyMan: You shouldnt ever need to manually change your sources.list file
<Berzerker-> MrMadMoneyMan, yup.
<Pici> Moteragent26: Does the screen say anything?
<joaopinto> !upgrading | MrMadMoneyMan
<ubottu> MrMadMoneyMan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Berzerker-> Pici, the regular servers have been running slow, I've switched to the MIT servers.
<Moteragent26> Hese saying "starting up" and "login" and "password"
<tzanger> hmm
<Pici> Berzerker-: I mean the proper way of upgrading is to use update-manager or do-release-upgrade, never changing jaunty to karmic, etc.
<Moteragent26> such as that things..
<Berzerker-> Pici, oh I see.
<tzanger> I'm trying to report a bug in knetworkmanager and it's insisting I'm talking about plasma-widget-networkmanager... ps ax clearly shows knetworkmanager and I used ubuntu-bug on the pid of knetworkmanager... is this knetworkmanager or plasma-widget-networkmanager??
<Pici> Moteragent26: Is this an upgrade? What variant of Ubuntu did you install if not?
<Moteragent26> i typt in in de alt+f2 keys "update-manager -d" when i am in 9.04, so the site has sayd.
<Moteragent26> And ik whas a install for karmic koals (9.10).
<Moteragent26> koala *
<Moteragent26> So?
<joaopinto> Moteragent26, you understand that karmic is still beta right ?
<mersault> Is there a way to combine multiple appearances of the same contact in empathy?
<Moteragent26> Yes i am, but i have installed it 5 times, and still the same thing...
<joaopinto> Moteragent26, what same thing ?
<Moteragent26> And my monitor flikerd too.
<Moteragent26> everytime i try to install it...
<rockrat> Moteragent26: exactly, blinking display. i had the same problem.
<joaopinto> Moteragent26, if you don't file a bug report or research on the problem, reinstalling will not help
<Moteragent26> sorry, but i am not that good with computers, so i dant gonna mess with files and such that things...
<Moteragent26> dont
<Moteragent26> rockrat, is your screen good now?
<rockrat> Moteragent26: my problem was solved by un-installing nvidia drivers 185 and re-installing nvidia 173
<rockrat> Moteragent26: yup
<Moteragent26> Ok, and now its working?
<rockrat> Moteragent26: i installed nvidia drivers since my gpu is from nvidia
<Moteragent26> So, all i have to do, is install nvidia drivers, vor ubuntu (.deb)?
<rockrat> Moteragent26: yes, it is.
<rockrat> Moteragent26: what is your gpu.
<Moteragent26> And them my screen will work, and i can log in with a log in screen.
<Moteragent26> Ten
<rockrat> Moteragent26: is it from nvidia ?
<Moteragent26> then
<Moteragent26> Ans i dant know, where do you can find it?
<rockrat> wait
<tzanger> hmm
<rockrat> lspci -vv -n
<tzanger> is there a way to have a "fake" network connection in knetworkmanager
<tzanger> some apps are too smart for their own good and will refuse to even try to connect if networkmanager says there isn't a connection up
<Moteragent26> and that in alt+f2?
<Moteragent26> ???
<rockrat> Moteragent26: yes in console
<rockrat> Moteragent26: is it blinking ?
<Moteragent26> i havent start it up yet.
<rockrat> Moteragent26: are you using virutalbox or so ?
<Moteragent26> a am not super fast or somthing..
<Moteragent26> it is gonna run.
<Moteragent26> i think.
<rockrat> Moteragent26: oh than you need to install guest additions
<rockrat> Moteragent26: install GA
<Moteragent26> i used it with alt+f2 that good right?
<Moteragent26> i am, on the live CD now, so i dont now if everyting is working, but i dont seen anything...
<bluefox83> ok, google gadgets (installed from the repo) keeps crashing, it only starts briefly and then crashes, anyone know how i can debug to find out why it's crashing?
<rockrat> Moteragent26: are you using Virtual Machine ?
<Moteragent26> I dant now, nothing gonna start up or sompthing.
<Moteragent26> I dont know what i am using.
<Moteragent26> but i can see it in system settings i thing.
<Moteragent26> (i hope)
<rockrat> Moteragent26: you using live cd and your screen blinks ?
<Moteragent26> The live CD is still of 8.10, so its old. :)
<Moteragent26> But by screen dont blinks.
<Moteragent26> My sound card is: SIS966 if you wanna know :)
<rockrat> Moteragent26: ok. sorry my mistake, i miss took flickering = blinking. which is flickering < > blinking. my appologoize
<Moteragent26> :O
<bluefox83> what would you folks suggest i use to debug a software crash?
<Moteragent26> So, i am back on start again...
<Moteragent26> Lovely...
<rockrat> Moteragent26: you are experiencing flicker because of ur refresh rate.
<Moteragent26> And what am i gonna do, so it wil stop...
<rockrat> Moteragent26: are you using safe-graphic mode ?
<Moteragent26> Ans how do i get a log in screen, and my old things and so...
<Moteragent26> But i dont know that, i dont think so..
<rockrat> Moteragent26: ctrl+alt+f1
<rockrat> Moteragent26: it will throw your session to console mode
<rockrat> Moteragent26: from there you can reboot with safe-graphic mode
<rockrat> Moteragent26: or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bluefox83> you guys aren't being very helpful >.>
<joaopinto> !patience | bluefox83
<ubottu> bluefox83: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bluefox83> i know...you don't know the answer, which isn't very helpful
<bluefox83> i understand that if no one knows they wont answer :P
<bluefox83> i am just surprised no one knew how to debug a piice of software
<bluefox83> *piece
<bluefox83> brb
<rockrat> so anyone know how to compile drivers for sound card es1371
<Moteragent26> So what command i had to type, i dont get it at all...
<Moteragent26> ???
<rockrat> Moteragent26: what command ?
<Moteragent26> if i do alt+ctrl+f1 i must typ a command, and i dont get there alife back...
<CShadowRun> Hi, upgraded to karmic, missing icons in my applications menu, any way to fix it?
<ioka> in keyboard layouts there is a button apply system-wide... .What is this for.I clicked it it wants me to type my password and then nothing happens
<Moteragent26> i am now on 8.10
<Moteragent26> because i had to install it again 6 times...
<Moteragent26> So...
<rockrat> Moteragent26: briefly explain plz
<[GuS]> Hi guys... i am having this problem when try to run Amarok (and other KDE apps) in karmic: http://pastebin.com/m2d319c79
<[GuS]> any idea?
<Moteragent26> i am now on VERSION 8.10, Yes?
<Moteragent26> So i did do ctrl+alt+f1 just as you said
<Moteragent26> but
<Moteragent26> i gat a black screen with a line to type somthing,
<Moteragent26> when i did that almost al codes are wrong
<Moteragent26> with code i have to use?
<CShadowRun> Moteragent26, maybe you mean 9.10, this channel is about 9.10, 8.10 was last years release
<Moteragent26> I know, but i have installed it 6 times today...
<jrgp> dang
<CShadowRun> (the version numbers are the release dates, 9.10, october 2009, 8.10, october 2008 :P
<CShadowRun> Moteragent26, as for the broken tty's it's a known bug i think it's something to do with usplash
<Moteragent26> but my screen flickers(on 9.10), and i diddent get a login screen or sompthing, so i had to install 8.10 again, and again, and again, and again...
<Moteragent26> so, help is welcome :-X
<Moteragent26> Anyone?
<rockrat> Moteragent26: when you start with live cd, first screen presented is to select language and after that
<Moteragent26> Yes.
<Mentis> #kubuntu+1
<rockrat> Moteragent26: a screen to choose from option like install or just run system to check
<octodur> damn 9.10 is awsome upgrade from previous
<Moteragent26> Its the live CD of 8.10, you know that?
<octodur> every hour new upgrades as well hehe
<Trizicus> i just up dated ubuntu and it said grub2 was installed however upon boot it is listed as grub 1.97 beta so.... what do I do to use grub2?
<Moteragent26> but go on...
<rockrat> Moteragent26: if you press F4 key i think, you will be presented with vga option, where you can choose safe graphic mode
<Moteragent26> must i choose that one?
<sebsebseb> hi
<Moteragent26> Is my problem then fixed?
<del_diablo> Out of curiosity, is there any way to create a boot up CD that installs just what i want it to? Not barebone(minimal install) CD, but a easy way to avoid doing the apt-get part?
<rockrat> Moteragent26: well, thats what i know. but you can search for other options.
<Moteragent26> I wil look, thanks.
<Mentis> Hi all.  Every time i login kwin crash repport appears, but kwin itself works. How i can get rid of this?
<rockrat> Moteragent26: or even edit boot option
<Moteragent26> bye everyone :P
<IdleOne> !remaster | del_diablo also see !clone
<ubottu> del_diablo also see !clone: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<octodur> anyone experiencing problems with ubuntuOne ?
<[GuS]> Hi guys... i am having this problem when try to run Amarok (and other KDE apps) in karmic: http://pastebin.com/m2d319c79 Any idea?
<Trizicus> i just up dated ubuntu and it said grub2 was installed however upon boot it is listed as grub 1.97 beta so.... what do I do to use grub2?
<rockrat> soundcard line-in port ain't working et'al. please advise
<del_diablo> IdleOne:  thanks :P
<topyli> octodur, so far i've had nothing but problems with it
<octodur> topyli: i cant get passt the button where im logging in to launchpad
<topyli> octodur, there may be happier stories of course, but mine is full of sorrow :)
<del_diablo> IdleOne:  Is there any way of doing it under Winsuxzor?
<octodur> i login with username and pass but get returned to the same page again
<octodur> topyli: hehehe
<topyli> octodur, join #ubuntuone
<octodur> acha thx
<IdleOne> del_diablo: you mean Windows? I don't know ask in ##windows
<del_diablo> IdleOne: How would they know?
<IdleOne> del_diablo: I thought you meant remastering a windows install.....I am not sure if there are tools in windows that allow you to remaster a linux install cd. but you could use the Ubuntu live cd I assume
<webbb83> was there a big update today
<CShadowRun> I miss my icons in my applications menu, any way to get them back? :(
<IdleOne> del_diablo: those links ubottu gave you probably have a lot more info
<del_diablo> IdleOne: They did not, only debian based can modify unless you wanted a cli tool(which i avoid since most of them got documentation trouble)
<firdau5> zx
<topyli> CShadowRun, appearance - the interface tab - tick "show icons in menus"
<CShadowRun> haha, they switched the icons off? :(
<CShadowRun> that's so horrible :P
<topyli> they did
<CShadowRun> I just found it on a forum as you said, apparently it's "less cluttered"
<CShadowRun> but they didn't remove the space in which the icons appear, so it's silly not to have them
<topyli> CShadowRun, it's not horrible. it makes menus faster because they don't need to cache the icons all the time
<CShadowRun> i guess
<rockrat> CShadowRun: did you try Change Background >> Interface >> Show Icons in Menus
<CShadowRun> rockrat, yup, topyli just said :)
<rockrat> :)
<topyli> i like icons too and i enabled them :)
 * bluefox83 wonders why he always seems to have trouble with google-gadgets D:
<rockrat> CShadowRun: try moving your menus file to tmp location. logout and login. this trick told by someone in this channel worked for me to get back menu list
<CShadowRun> rockrat, it's working :)
<rockrat> locate menu | less
<rockrat> oops
<rockrat> :)
<joseantoniordlmc> whois mzz
<Trizicus> How can I be sure I am using Grub2?
<Trizicus> I just updated and rebooted and noticed it's 1.97 beta
<joseantoniordlmc> me too
<joseantoniordlmc> i tried to upgrade to grub2 but doesn't work
<Trizicus> maybe i'm using grub2 but dont realize it lol
<sebsebseb> I think maybe Grub 1 is
<sebsebseb> the 0. whatever numbers
<sebsebseb> and really  1.  anything is Grub 2
<sebsebseb> after all  partitions and hard disks  start on 0  when it comes to Grub
<Trizicus> well i've weined myself off of windows officially tbh
<giangio> I did it some years ago... no regret I've also Virtualbox :)
<Heikki123> hello
<Heikki123> i somehow broke my wlan. i tried to share my internet with wlan, and now it doesn't work at all.
<Heikki123> i only used the graphical program
<Heikki123> and now i can't connect to any wlan network
<bluefox83> Heikki123, then you need to remove the entry you made to share it...
<Heikki123> i have removed it already
<bluefox83> and restore your original setting
<Heikki123> how do i restore default settings?
<arvind_khadri> hi, i have an issue here, what happens is that i receive mail only when mail is being CC'ed to a different inbox\
<bluefox83> really, i don't know how to do it without having made a backup of the file first >.>
<Heikki123> :) in what file are the settings?
<arvind_khadri> like the mail is not being delivered to evolution, until its cc'ed
<bluefox83> uhm, you might check /etc/network/interfaces
<Heikki123> only 2 lines there: auto lo
<Heikki123> iface lo inet loopback
<Heikki123> and if i remember correctly, there has never ben anything related to wlan
<bluefox83> hrm
<bluefox83> i forget where that is stored
<del_diablo> Let me guess, the only "sane" way of modifying under Windows involves a VM and lots of waisted disk space?
<arvind_khadri> anyone sees what i see??
<del_diablo> And yes, its modifyin Ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> or does anyone knows how to solve it??
<del_diablo> arvind_khadri: what do you se?
<bluefox83> i hope that once 9.10 gets released, it'll be more stable
<bluefox83> who do we talk to about getting updated versions of software added to the repositories?
<bluefox83> the current version of google-gadgets in the x64 repo is old and has a serious bug in it, the google people say the version in the repo is out dated and needs to be replaced with an earlier version
<del_diablo> bluefox83: its not doeable, if your hardware allows it then jump over to Archlinux since its the only "updated" distro.
<del_diablo> bluefox83: Does getdeb have it? Then add that repos, its the only option :(
<bluefox83> what's not doable?
<bluefox83> i'd compile it from source if i could >.>
<arand> It is doable indeed, if it has not been donem request it to be excepted from current freeze/backported
<vega-_> bluefox83: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/google-gadgets-common
<bluefox83> but for some reason i get an error when i try
<del_diablo> Is the only "sane"(non troublesome) way of modifying under Windows involves a VM and lots of waisted disk space?
<del_diablo> bluefox83: Ubuntu being updated. Source compiling is ages more updated <.<
<bluefox83> vega-_, that's the old version
<bluefox83> they are up to a higher version now
<vega-_> bluefox83: yes, but there you find how to contact maintainers
<vega-_> bluefox83: to make it short, file a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/google-gadgets/+filebug
<bluefox83> oh!
<bluefox83> thanks :)
<rom> hi
<BUGabundo> hey fellows
<rom> the scroll on the sound applet change the volume very slowly in karmic
<rom> compared to previous version
<rom> I have to scroll about 30 times to move from 100% to 0%
<filgy> everytime i reboot with current updates, my sound is always turned all the way down/muted
<del_diablo> Is the only "sane"(non troublesome) way of modifying Ubuntu under Windows involves a VM and lots of waisted disk space?
<vega-_> del_diablo: what do you mean "modifying" ?
<arand> filgy: that has been reported numerous times, have a look at launchpad and see what the status of the bug for that is
<arvind_khadri> del_diablo, that i dont receive emails when directly sent to the account in evolution, but i get the mail when CC'ed to gmail
<filgy> arvind_khadri: is your incoming mail server pop or imap or what?
<arvind_khadri> filgy, pop
<filgy> arvind_khadri: you're positive it is setup correctly ?
<arvind_khadri> filgy, yes
<filgy> arvind_khadri: who maintains the pop server ?
<arvind_khadri> filgy, is it possible to enter port numbers??
<Heikki123> do you people (who has a wlan connection) have anything in /etc/networks/networking -file
<Heikki123> sorrry
<Heikki123> i mean /etc/network/interfaces
<vega-_> Heikki123: yes, although i have a static ip address and wpa2/aes that networkmanager can't handle
<del_diablo> vega-_: As in modifing a minimal install to what i call a minimal dekstop. Installing the core ubuntu is a mess to purge out every single piece of trash that gets dragged in, and i am really tired of bullshit minimal installs. What i want by modifying is to create what i want to install, before installing it.
<del_diablo> arvind_khadri: File a bug report to the evolution team? After doing some minimal reasearch.
<filgy> arvind_khadri: you should be able to but if it is using the default port 110 you won't need to
<del_diablo> Heikki123: nope
<vega-_> and also, networkmanager is not good enough yet imho
<arvind_khadri> filgy, i dont know...no idea...
<del_diablo> Heikki123: Depends on what you use for network manager
<arvind_khadri> filgy, where do i check it, if i want to??
<Heikki123> the default for 9.10 beta
<filgy> arvind_khadri: well what is your email address? is you provided by your internet providers, your work, who?
<arvind_khadri> filgy, its my dad's actually... work
<Heikki123> lol, the name is translated to finnish... "Verkon hallinta -sovelma 0.7.996"
<filgy> arvind_khadri: are you sure his work is not having problems with the pop server? if they have a webmail interface try logging into that and see if the emails appear in there
<Heikki123> network manager
<Heikki123> i will switch to english, it might help a bit
<arvind_khadri> filgy, ok, checking, if they have one, back in a moment
<vega-_> yea well, translations usually suck.. you will never get 100% anyhow
<del_diablo> Is the only "sane"(non troublesome) way of "modifying"(the install) Ubuntu under Windows involves a VM and lots of waisted disk space?
<BUGabundo> aren't we on Archive Freeze?
<BUGabundo> how am I get so many updates
<vega-_> del_diablo: still not sure what you are trying to accomplish, why not just install server and then necessary stuff after that?
<del_diablo> vega-_: !!!!!!!!!
<arvind_khadri> filgy, the webmail interface shows nothing
<vega-_> and under windows.. no idea
<filgy> del_diablo: are you trying to modify an existing installation?
<filgy> arvind_khadri: it's a problem with his companies mail server then
<del_diablo> vega-_: Its more like building more on top of a minimal install. Already got the alternativ on place since its the only option
<filgy> del_diablo: if it is an existing install.. i don't think you will be able to boot it in a VM.. not sure though
<arvind_khadri> filgy, as far as i understand, there must be a copy of mails even in the webmail right??
<del_diablo> vega-_: And its not a install, its the install medium
<filgy> del_diablo: unless maybe it was a wubi install
<filgy> arvind_khadri: yes there should be a copy in the webmail.. depending on the server setup, webmail will not use the pop server at all.. so i'm guessing it is a problem with his companies smtp servers
<filgy> arvind_khadri: either way it is definitely on the companies end and not ubuntu's
<arvind_khadri> filgy, :) i know, but how do i get it across them, all hardcore winblows fanatics they are
<del_diablo> Ok, reformulation of the question: I got a way of doing a minimal install, but i don't want to installing everything from the bottom. I want to set up a install medium so i can use what i actually use of a desktop, and just install that without the entire apt-get mess.
<filgy> arvind_khadri: get it across them? you mean get the point across to them ?
<arvind_khadri> filgy, ya
<filgy> arvind_khadri: explain that you logged into the webmail account, which resides on the companies mail server and stores nothing on the local computer, and the emails were still not there... that along with the fact another CC'd account is getting the emails indicates it is a problem with the company and not ubuntu
<filgy> del_diablo: are you doing the minimal install through wubi or a normal install ?
<arvind_khadri> filgy, i now sent a mail to his account and can see the mail, i am seeing it through the webmail
<filgy> arvind_khadri: try downloading it with evolution then.. maybe they fixed the problem
<arvind_khadri> filgy, ya checking
<filgy> arvind_khadri: if it still doesn't show up in evolution.. refresh the webmail and see if it is still there or has disappeared
<del_diablo> filgy: I am doing an install. A normal one. And  i want to set up a proper install medium. And i am sitting in Windows.
<filgy> del_diablo: so you mean you want to make a custom install image?
<filgy> del_diablo: a custom install image that has only the packages you want installed.. so then when you install it you will have everything you want and nothing you don't want without having to use the package manager or anything ?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu is a little lacking compared to a few other distros at easally making a 'custome' setup   but its doable. :)
<del_diablo> filgy: I could care less about what you call it. I want to set up a proper install, with what i use. Then i use the set up medium to install, then i got a working desktop.
<arvind_khadri> filgy, evolution couldnt fetch it, but now when i logged in webmail again, i cant see the mail
<filgy> arvind_khadri: okay then it looks like it is actually a problem with evolution
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<arvind_khadri> filgy, thats sad, what do i do??
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<filgy> del_diablo: you really should care what i call it so people can understand what you want to do :)
<bulfaiter> Hi! I'm experiencing some issues with the notification system. The rounded rectangle where the notification should appear is shown, but the image inside is corrupted. Is it a known bug, and does it have any workaround?
<filgy> arvind_khadri: I'd suggest installing another email client like kmail or sylpheed and set that up to see if you can receive email in that
<filgy> arvind_khadri: then if you can receive with another mail client.. it will verify it is definitely evolution
<arvind_khadri> filgy, ya am thinking of using thunderbird
<del_diablo> filgy: I could guess its called a "costum install image". Then tell me, how do i set it up?
<filgy> arvind_khadri: try it out... personally i can't stand evolution
<filgy> !remaster | del_diablo
<ubottu> del_diablo: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<mbeierl> bulfaiter: are you referring to the one with your username and when you click on it, it gives the shutdown/reboot, etc, messages?  Mine often shows with garbled background too
<arvind_khadri> filgy, is it known to be so buggy???
<filgy> arvind_khadri: evolution has always been horribly buggy in my experience
<Heikki123> i found a bug in ubuntu 9.10 :>
<CShadowRun> Has anyone noticed when you have show_desktop disabled, you get forkbombed?
<bulfaiter> no, the one which shows when rhythmbox starts a new song
<Dr_Willis> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<filgy> arvind_khadri: and i've tried it ever since it was released years ago
 * CShadowRun doesn't like being forkbombed :(
<arvind_khadri> filgy,  :) ohh, i have heard that thunderbird is great, what do you say about it>>
<del_diablo> filgy: ..................................... please.................................. stop..................... acting................... like an ass. I have already looked at those. Somebody before linked to them. So my orginal question was: Do i need a VM to actually be able to do it, or not?
<bulfaiter> mbeierl: and, if I try to open gnome-do, the same corruption appears
<mbeierl> filgy and arvind_khadri: I second that.  Evo is pretending to be the ms outlook replacement - including bugs ;)
<filgy> del_diablo: i'm not acting like an ass.. i'm trying to point you in the right direction.. i am not a hand holding service
<Dr_Willis> del_diablo:  i belive you don.  theres no 'web/other' tools ive seen to remaster ubuntu cd's yet.
<del_diablo> Dr_Willis: VM, yes or no?
<HoopyCat> del_diablo:  did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization , perhaps?  from my reading of it, which is admittedly a cursory scanning, the answer might be "you probably don't, but it will make life a lot easier"
<Dr_Willis> del_diablo:  ive seen other disrtos that have web-based front end/tools to let you pick alacarte whats to put on a custome iso
<arvind_khadri> mbeierl, hahaha :)
<filgy> arvind_khadri: i really like thunderbird... personally i prefer sylpheed or mutt but i am sure they are too lightweight for your father.. especially mutt ;p
<Dr_Willis> yes a vm. Yes. those tools all run in linux
<arvind_khadri> filgy, mutt is more for the Debian types :)
<HoopyCat> del_diablo:  there's (approximately) nothing you can do in a virtual machine that you can't do on real hardware with more work
<Dr_Willis> but i last did this ages ago.. of course its easier to TEST the custom isos in a vm.,
<Heikki123> if i report a bug with ubuntu-bug, do i need to log in to the page?
<Dr_Willis> thats why i alwyas play with vm's
<del_diablo> HoopyCat: Did you read my question? It was "Is the only "sane"(non troublesome) way of "modifying"(the install image of)  Ubuntu under Windows involves a VM and lots of waisted disk space?"
<filgy> arvind_khadri: yea.. i would only suggest evolution if you need to connect to an exchange server.. since his is pop/smtp thunderbird should be great
<guntbert> del_diablo: keep polite please
<del_diablo> HoopyCat: Yes or no?
<HoopyCat> del_diablo:  under windows?  well, you're going to have to run linux somehow and a VM is going to be the easiest way.
<Dr_Willis> Logical to me..
<del_diablo> HoopyCat: Thanks for at the least awsering me properly.
<HoopyCat> dadgummit, another customer lost to slackware :-/
<Dr_Willis> I dont think its much of a loss..
<Dr_Willis> the remaster directions are a little old...
<Dr_Willis> what was the other url.. lets see
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<filgy> i love when users have a question that is vague and confusing.. then they get upset when you don't understand or ask questions to try to find out what they really want to do :)
<HoopyCat> filgy:  i demand, immediately, to know whether or not the knutsen ring on a chevrolet is refrobulable!
<HoopyCat> </snark>  peace, love, ubuntu, and respect... peace, love, ubuntu, and respect... ok, better.
<Dr_Willis> Go to your happy place....
 * Dr_Willis plays with 'uck'
<Dr_Willis> File /media/TorrentDownloads/ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso does not seem to be a valid ISO9660 image
<Dr_Willis> or not........
<filgy> HoopyCat: lol yea
<filgy> Dr_Willis: try mounting it ?
<Dr_Willis> It asked for the iso. (uck did) at least.
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if it hasissues with the beta.. i dont have an older iso handy to test
<arvind_khadri> filgy, oh ok...
<ikt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg <- is 8.10 still accurate for 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> thats over a year old.. so it might not be.
<Dr_Willis> Try it and see? :)
<Dr_Willis> To be sure you have enter the correct format name, please run "ffmpeg -formats" to find the correct names (it seems they have changed).
<Dr_Willis> E: Couldn't find package libavcodec-unstripped-51
<Dr_Willis> so at least 1 is wrong. :)
<HoopyCat> 9.04 fails on step 1 due to a lack of libavcodec-unstripped-51, which has been superseded apparently by libavcodec-unstripped-52
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install libavcodec-unstripped-52  libavdevice-unstripped-52  libavformat-unstripped-52 libavutil-unstripped-49 libpostproc-unstripped-51 libswscale-unstripped-0
<Dr_Willis> tab completion showed me it was 52 :)
<HoopyCat> Dr_Willis:  i consider bash-completion to be one of the greatest achievements of recent history
<Dr_Willis> and ubuntu has managed to tweak it very very well.
<Dr_Willis> Now if they would give us a decent propmt by default :)
<HoopyCat> time for a post-it note on my monitor saying "Just Push <tab>"
<mbeierl> HoopyCat: I'm just glad it works with spaces again :)
<Dr_Willis> since that guide is a year+ old.. ffmpeg MIGHT have even more features now thats not mentioned in the command line options they give
<octodur> man ubuntu owns this year!!
<octodur> im seeing a big change in the coming future
<filgy> Dr_Willis: what do you consider a decent prompt though? some people prefer nice and simple.. they don't want 2 lines with the date/time and 6 different colors and stuff :)
<HoopyCat> Dr_Willis:  eh, i'm ok with the prompt.  only mod i have is adding the current branch name to the prompt if i'm in a git repository
<vega-_> Dr_Willis: the default prompt is just fine, it's easy enough to customize your own
<filgy> has anyone been having pulseaudio start using a lot of cpu when no sound is being played ?
<oCtodur> yes
<oCtodur> there is a fix for it
<timber> hey, the command ALT+SHIFT+TAB doesn't work
<oCtodur> remove the pulseaudio-alsa and install the other version
<filgy> oCtodur: what's the other version?
<oCtodur> damnit gimi a min and i try to find the fix for u
<HoopyCat> who am i, what am i logged in to, where am i... anything more than that is clutter ;-)
<Dr_Willis> vega-_:  yes, but i wants moar! :)
<oCtodur> i had this problem yesterday and now its fixed
<filgy> oCtodur: is this a karmic related bug? it worked fine in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> that ffmpeg guide is showing its age.. the options it gives.. many are no longer valid
<oCtodur> it has to do with that i think, they use this package thats not fully good if u ask the guys thats having this problem
<oCtodur> cpu at 100% load all the time and no sound in games
<filgy> oCtodur: so is the solution to revert to an older pulseaudio-alsa pakcage or?
<oCtodur> no u remove the alsa package and install the other one
<filgy> !bug 434171
<oCtodur> its the alsa that cant drop the SDL sound
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434171 in pulseaudio "Pulseaudio uses 100% CPU, doesn't respond to SIGTERM." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434171
<filgy> I don't know if that is the same problem I'm having though exactly
<oCtodur> filgy: damnit im sorry i cant find the links i had yesterday, never though of saving them =(
<filgy> i can kill the process fine
<Dr_Willis> i think i at least got rid of the 'pop'ing of my sound right befor things play
<oCtodur> no i know your problem its exactly as mine
<oCtodur> let me see bash history =)
<filgy> oCtodur: but you're saying i just need a different pulseaudio-whatever package ?
<oCtodur> yeps
<oCtodur> its as easy as that
<oCtodur> =)
<filgy> is there a bug report somewhere about it ?
<oCtodur> it is but as i told you all my links are gone now =(
<oCtodur> i found the answer on google so its there just need the right keywords
<Dr_Willis> 'I found the answer on google'  :) i need that on a Tee Shirt
<oCtodur> sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<oCtodur> love the bash_history
<oCtodur> thats what u need filgy
<janhouse> Can I install ubuntu from live cd using terminal? Graphical installation fails.
<oCtodur> janhouse: did u try the safe graphics mode ?
<filgy> oCtodur: so remove pulseaudio-alsa and isntall that ?
<jbeitler> janhouse: you need the alternative CD
<filgy> oCtodur: or just install that ?
<oCtodur> filgy: just run that command it apt will deal with all of it
<janhouse> don't tell me that. Can I do it from standart desktop live cd
<oCtodur> you will need to uninstall a few libs if i remember correctly
<janhouse> I can access live cd deskto
<janhouse> run terminal, firefox, etc.
<oCtodur> so install from there is not possible ?
<Dr_Willis> janhouse:  theres no cli installer on the desktop cd that i am aware of.
<janhouse> I can't install ubuntu because after I complete installation wizard it closes without any errors
<filgy> oCtodur: thanks.. what does it change? libsdl will use PA directly instead of alsa now?
<janhouse> I have internet connection
<janhouse> can  I download those files and copy them manually
<janhouse> and install grub
<oCtodur> filgy: yes i belive so, very strange if u ask me for them to do this hehe
<oCtodur> filgy: but it will be fixed in the official release i think
 * arand is still worried about Bug #445067 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445067 in ubiquity "ubiquity overwrites VBR of extended partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445067
<Dr_Willis> May be easier to just download a alternative instgaller cd/iso
<janhouse> I am not an expert so I don't know how to do it. I am asking you. :)
<janhouse> there must be some way
<oCtodur> and no error ? thats weird
<oCtodur> what does it say when u try to boot without cd ?
<oCtodur> no bootloader or ? is grub running ?
<oCtodur> if u installed there should be something there
<Dr_Willis> janhouse:  i would download and try the alterantive cd - it uses the text based installer.
<janhouse> nothing. it didn't even format my drive
<janhouse> it fails when starting partitioner
<oCtodur> hmm
<jbeitler> janhouse: it might just be a bad burn
<janhouse> Dr_Willis, I can't burn it. No cd's left :D
<tgpraveen> Dr_Willis: do you have any pen drives lying around? a bug recently got fixed that pen drives and other hard drives should have different
<tgpraveen> icons
<janhouse> no, the burn is perfect
<Dr_Willis> janhouse:  this is why i use flash drives and unetbootin.
<del_diablo> Tools for accesing ext4 from Windows?(give me warnings about it may be unsafe, and i get mad)
<oCtodur> im installing winxp and ubuntu from pendrives just as we speak =)
<janhouse> aaand when I insert startup USB
<sebsebseb> janhouse: interesting  I was just replying to  the pm,  and  thinking you should maybe go here, and  ask stuff,   and here you are
<Dr_Willis> tgpraveen:  they do have different icons. i saw that today
<tgpraveen> but am still on jaunty so if you have a pen drive would be great if I could see a screenshot
<oCtodur> del_diablo:  are there tools for that yet ?
<tgpraveen> yay!
<janhouse> it freezes after SYSLINUX...
<janhouse> boot:
<tgpraveen> Dr_Willis: I had filed that bug . screenshot please?
<oCtodur> del_diablo:  ive only found for ext3 and a very very beta for ext4
<del_diablo> oCtodur: Where? And can it be used to write?
<oCtodur> filgy: pls get back to me if that stuff works
<filgy> can't ext4 be accessed as ext3 ?
<oCtodur> no
<del_diablo> filgy: Not compitable
<oCtodur> thats what i tried
<filgy> i coulda sworn you could mount ext4 as ext3
<filgy> maybe i'm thinking of ext2/3
<Dr_Willis> tgpraveen: of what? the icons?  I have a little flash drive icon for my flash drive.. and a drive icon for the drives..  and oddly enoght a USB hard drive icon for my external usb hard drive.
<Dr_Willis> filgy:  i read on the ext4 wiki that you can.
<filgy> oCtodur: so far it's working good
<oCtodur> del_diablo: sorry bro dont have the url to the ext4 beta, i dont have the soft either, not sure there was one might just be a upcoming note
<del_diablo> filgy: Ext3 is compitable with 2, but 4 is not compitable with 2.
<filgy> Dr_Willis: that's what i thought too
<oCtodur> filgy: good to hear ;)
<Dr_Willis> filgy:  i may be backwards perhaps ya can mount ext3 as ext4 ?
<oCtodur> i hope this gets attention for the official release
<tgpraveen> Dr_Willis: yeah of ur desktop/ my computer where the icons are shown if you are usng the default humanity theme?
<filgy> del_diablo: Dr_Willis  said according to the ext4 wiki... ext4 is compatible with ext3...
<filgy> del_diablo: not ext2
 * Dr_Willis rereads at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<filgy> del_diablo  and Dr_Willis: okay.. if the ext4 filesystem uses extens then it cannot be mounted as ext3
<del_diablo> filgy: all acces tools from Windows, are mostly buildt on ext2. That is why the pain of it exists.
<filgy> err extents
<del_diablo> filgy: How to turn them of then?
<Dr_Willis> scren shot uploading to ----> http://drop.io/dr_willis
<arand> What's the staus of defragging for ext4 btw, wasn't that supposed to be a new and shiny feature for it?
<HoopyCat> you should be able to mount ext3 as ext4 and then mount it as ext3 again, UNLESS you do the magic full conversion to ext4 (with the extents, etc)
<janhouse> I found one really scratched cd-rw. I will try to burn debian net installation iso file (smallest there is). Can I install ubuntu over debian?
<del_diablo> HoopyCat: It does not work that way............... sadly..........................
<HoopyCat> janhouse:  in theory, you might be able to once you get over any dpkg/apt version differences, but it's not going to be easy and it probably won't work the first time.
<janhouse> ok.
<filgy> del_diablo: mount it with the option -o noextents
<janhouse> can I install ubuntu using net boot?
<filgy> del_diablo: that would be under linux though.. not sure under windows
<janhouse> I have LAN
<sebsebseb> janhouse: yes of course
<sebsebseb> janhouse: I have no idea how to do it though
<janhouse> how can I make it?
<janhouse> lol :D
<sebsebseb> janhouse: you need two computers
<janhouse> that is a problem :D
<tgpraveen> Dr_Willis: umm still not there?
<janhouse> I have even more :D
<del_diablo> filgy: .................................. the question was ext4 from windows.............................
<tgpraveen> at that link in images section
<sebsebseb> janhouse: I think you like send the kernel over  from one computer to the other using the lan or something
<sebsebseb> !install |  janhouse
<ubottu> janhouse: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<filgy> del_diablo: i don't believe it is possible then
<Dr_Willis> tgpraveen:   i got 4 screenshots there.. the latest has the browser whowing the ext4 wiki page. and your icons
<oCtodur> btw did they solve the writing from ext3(/4) to ntfs partitions ?
<callnett> bazhang: is better if i download another version?
<sebsebseb> oCtodur: Ubuntu has had  stable  read and write NTFS support since 7.10
<filgy> oCtodur: when did that bug happen ?
<oCtodur> cool =)))
<del_diablo> oCtodur: That is one unclear question
<oCtodur> havent been involved for a while =)
<oCtodur> haha
<oCtodur> well im just so damn happy with 9.10 its amazing!! =)
<Dr_Willis> i use my external 'video storage' drives  as ntfs.
<HoopyCat> janhouse:  actually, the installation doc linked from ubottu has a couple interesting options... you might not want to install ubuntu "atop" a debian install, but you could install ubuntu "from" a debian (or other distro) installation
<oCtodur> doing massive install on all computers here in delhi now hehe
<sebsebseb> oCtodur: should wait untill the final
<sebsebseb> oCtodur: before doing any  proper installs
<tgpraveen> Dr_Willis: kk got ti. THanks.
<oCtodur> yeah now mostly friends that are impressed
<oCtodur> i told em to wait but they dont want to hehe
<del_diablo> sebsebseb: Don't warn people, EVER.
<oCtodur> im not warned at all actually, the beta is perfect on my lappy thats had a lot of problems in linux before
<filgy> del_diablo: why should people not be warned ?
<del_diablo> sebsebseb: especialy is they can live with the consequenses of something minor going wrong.
<oCtodur> all runs so smooth now, except some minior video issues
<del_diablo> filgy: They should, but if they are already prepeared for it then its just idiocy per definition.
<filgy> del_diablo: how do you know if they are prepared for it? do you have a mind reading device that works over irc ?
<oCtodur> linux involve reading =)
<sebsebseb> filgy: he is a troll probably he was being stupid in #ubuntu not that long ago
<filgy> sebsebseb: yea i'm pretty sure he is
<HoopyCat> del_diablo:  in the long run, i probably wouldn't bet on being able to access linux filesystems from windows... through history, it often turns out that freely-developable operating systems can access filesystems from less-freely-developable operating systems than the other way around
<tgpraveen> Dr_Willis: what are the drive type of "torrent download" and videos1000? did you give them special icons?
<del_diablo> filgy: If somebody said once that "i don't care" or something in a similare matter, then its useless. And sebsebseb have i already encountered, he kept warning me over idiocy.
<filgy> sebsebseb: a troll wanting help.. that's the funny part
<HoopyCat> del_diablo:  so you might be better off storing your shared data on an NTFS filesystem (which has some caveats of its own with linux support, yes)
<del_diablo> HoopyCat: hehe, i am going to use it for storing a small .sh script for dragging down everything from a minimal install.
<del_diablo> *for
<sebsebseb> filgy: yeah
<HoopyCat> del_diablo:  oh heck.  hmm.
<del_diablo> Does anybody know if ntfs-3g is installed default on minimal install?
<mdmcginn> Where are virtual host settings, if not in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled? I'm still reaching a site that isn't included there.
<jbeitler> del_diablo: no minimal is just that.. there is only what is necessary to boot the machine and install other software
<mfraz74> i've got it installed here, and i don't recall installing it myself
<del_diablo> jbeitler: k, thanks.
<mfraz74> oh sorry
<HoopyCat> mdmcginn:  you've restarted apache, right?  barring that, grep --recursive --ignore-case whateveritis.com /etc/apache2/* should find it (i'd hope)
<filgy> mdmcginn: virtual host settings can be in the main apache config file i believe
<filgy> httpd.conf
<unknown> hello, today after update I can't run X anymore.. anyone know about this issue, or can point me what can I do to check where is the problem?
<luc_> hi, no sound out of amarok ?
<luc_> daily build
<mdmcginn> Grepping shows the site name  in a file that only exists as a hidden backup (/etc/apache2/sites-available/myoldsite.com~)
<del_diablo> unknown: What graphic card do you have?
<vega-_> unknown: /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be the first place to look
<unknown> del_diablo: ati
<filgy> mdmcginn: depending on how your config is setup... it may be loading all files from sites-available/
<unknown> radeon 4870\
<filgy> mdmcginn: so that may still be getting loaded
<del_diablo> unknown:  post the log over here http://nopaste.com/ , and link it to us
<unknown> del_diablo: this from /var/log/messages ?
<mdmcginn> filgy, it's not in sites-available at all.
<del_diablo> unknown: Yes the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<filgy> mdmcginn: i thought you said it's at sites-available/myoldsite.com~ ?
<unknown> del_diablo: hmm... let me just think how to do this.. all what I got now is console :P
<mdmcginn> True, It was. I removed it and restarted apache, and the same thing happens.
<duffydack> mdmcginn,  reloaded apache? refreshed browser?
<duffydack> mdmcginn, ah ok..  did you use a2ensite ?
<HoopyCat> mdmcginn:  huh.  by default, it shouldn't be looking there when it reads the configs in.  it's showing the site "as it was" and not just falling back to another virtual host, right?  (apache picks weird defaults)
<del_diablo> unknown: ok, then we do this the easy way: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<del_diablo> unknown: and give us the link
<filgy> mdmcginn: check your httpd.conf file.. see if it is parsing other config files/dirs from a location other than /etc/apache2 maybe
<HoopyCat> mdmcginn:  and the hits are showing up in your access log?  (making sure it's not caching somewhere, or maybe the DNS record has been pointed elsewhere already...)
<mdmcginn> I'll check httpd.conf again.
<unknown> del_diablo: http://pastebin.com/f31d7e7c0
<filgy> mdmcginn: you might wanna check the other config files that httpd.conf includes.. since another config file linked from httpd.conf could also be linking to it
<mdmcginn> Oh wait, httpd.conf has 0  bytes. All the configs are in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<HoopyCat> old habits die hard :-)
<pnut> is there a channel specifically for UNR??
<bazhang> nope
<pnut> so i can ask mah questions about it here?
<bazhang> if its karmic sure
<pnut> sweet
<pnut> ok here goes...
<pnut> i have an existing dual boot config, booting XP with Backtrack, and I want to install UNR, cuz its good..but not mess up any other partitions....can i manually partition in the free space available and set / as mount point..and install just like regular ubuntu in a dual boot config?
<del_diablo> unknown: :( remove xorg.conf (rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf) and run "aticonfig --initial" once. That is all the advice i can give. All it complains about is that some files is missing (/etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default), so i would not know anything more.
<wekt> Jack is working well for sound output. It was easy to install.  You can just run qjackctl to start or monitor it.
<duffydack> software center is really cool..
<bazhang> pnut, this is bt4?
<pnut> yes.
<pnut> its one of the dual boot OS's currently installed.
<unknown> del_diablo: thanks, I've just tried, that and get an error " no supported adapters detected" what do you think to try remove that driver and try with that open driver? (I forgot what was the name of it)
<bazhang> presumably you could just install the ubuntu-netbook-remix package (from jaunty) on top of that
<pnut> but i like karmic
<bazhang> then upgrade
<pnut> lemme try this again.
<pnut> im currently dual booting Xp with BT4 and i want to add UNR karmic to it.
<pnut> i have 40g free space...
<ericdb> It looks like in Karmic, the scripts /etc/acpi/video_brightness{up|down}.sh have been dropped.  Where can I customize this behavior now?
<pnut> can i partition in that space...set mount point as / and install it normally?
<pnut> without no0kin the other partitions?
<del_diablo> unknown: i can't find the package name. Its xorg-driver-radeon or something
<bazhang> pnut, iirc the karmic version has an iso for unr
<pnut> right.  im testing it using that Iso on a SD card on my netbook as we speak
<pnut> and i love it;
<bazhang> pnut, and it should pick up the other installs and add to grub
<pnut> thats what i needed to know..
<pnut> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> pnut, but back up first
<unknown> del_diablo: i've removed xorg-driver-fglrx, maybe now it will run... let me check after reboot, and I'll back and tell the result
<bazhang> it is only a beta after all and breakage can/will happen
<pnut> yep, been running ubuntu since breezy, and i have had my fair share of screwups
<bazhang> pnut, make sure that it sees the other installs before you go through with it of course
<pnut> it does.
<pnut> im at that point now :)
<bazhang> nice
<bazhang> ah okay :)
<pnut> it looks like it will work just right outta the box...as a beta...
<pnut> i love ubuntu
<bazhang> heh
<ioka> guys what would happen after the the final release comes up?I'm with the beta now.Installed it two days ago from daily build.
<mfraz74> do like the new karmic unr
<bazhang> ioka, just keep updating
<ioka> ok
<pnut> <3 guys, thanks for help!!
<ioka> what is your current kernel?
<ioka> mine is 2.6.31-14-generic .is generec OK ?
<del_diablo> ioka .31 i belive
<bazhang> who
<del_diablo> ioka: that is the ubuntu kernel
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.14.27 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<bazhang> ioka its fine
<ioka> because from aircrack said that it should not be generic.And i 'm missing one file.SO i can not use their patch to patch madwifi driver.The file tx.c.So they said something is wrong and I should ask ubuntu
<ioka> that was with my wubi install.So I thought it si the wubi fault .However now with hard disk install i'm still missing the same file
<ioka> and the generic name is still there.
<mdmcginn> filgy and HoopyCat: I found it. /etc/hosts said "127.0.0.1 localhost myoldsite.com"
<amgarchIn9> Hi, after upgrade to 9.10 aptitude wants to remove "binutils-static" because "they are no longer used". Can anybody with a fresh install of 9.10 check if "binutils-static" is installed?
<ioka> i can check
<ioka> what si the command for binutils-static ?
<filgy> mdmcginn: sweet deal... i sorta figured it had to be in a file at another location
<mfraz74> not installed here
<filgy> mdmcginn: good move checking your hosts file
<mdmcginn> I just expanded my grepping.
<amgarchIn9> ioka: dpkg -l binutils-static
<mdmcginn> Of course, the new configuration still isn't working after restarting apache.:)
<unknown> del_diablo: now is ok, I had to remove the drivers, and again install it from restricted drivers menu (maybe because of kernel upgrade?) Thank You for help!
<del_diablo> unknown: Just nice to be of some service
<ioka> No packages found matching binutils-static.
<ioka> 10x for the command amgarchIn9
<unknown> ;)
<ioka> can anyone say it he has file tx.c ?
<phoenixandthor> Hello everyone
<ipatrol> It won't start p
<ipatrol> *up
<phoenixandthor> Anyone been able to get around the "one app at a time" sound problem?
<phoenixandthor> If I try to play runescape and listen to my favorite music in Totem, I can't get sound in Totem
<phoenixandthor> if I start totem first, then no sound in runescape
<phoenixandthor> happens no matter what audio apps I'm trying to run
<UnNaturalHigh> I used to be able to set my governor in gconf-editor to default to conservative, but now that setting seems to be gone. does anyone know how I could change the default governor now?
<rockrat> hello
<cpjr72> phoenixandthor, does youtube in firefox + rythembox count? working for me
<UnNaturalHigh> p.s. this is karmic
<rockrat> how can i check resource sharing / conflicts ? thanks
<phoenixandthor> have you tried adding the CPU freq applet to the gnome panel?
<phoenixandthor> I just stated ANY app that uses audio is affected
<cpjr72> ok sound working in totem, rythembox, and firefox at the same time
<cpjr72> must be you :-(
<phoenixandthor> Apparently I have one of those weird audio chipsets that will do hardware mixing under Windows, but not Linux
<phoenixandthor> now I need a software mixer for simultaneous output from multiple apps
<cpjr72> phoenixandthor, using onboard realtek (hdaudio) driver, not sure of IC# anymore
<phoenixandthor> I play better in Open Arena when listening to heavy metal
<phoenixandthor> I have HDA nvidia/intel
<funkyHat> phoenixandthor: have you intentionally disabled pulseaudio?
<phoenixandthor> not yet
<phoenixandthor> thinking about killing it since pulse seems to be the problem (but then I have no soft mixer)
<funkyHat> phoenixandthor: can you check that it is actually running?
<phoenixandthor> would it show up in system monitor?
<funkyHat> Yes
<funkyHat> or ps aux | grep pulse
<rockrat> how can i check resource sharing / conflicts ? thanks
<phoenixandthor> pulseaudio is running
<funkyHat> phoenixandthor: hm. what if you start 2 gstreamer apps (such as totem, banshee, rhythmbox)?
<Omar87> How do I know which kernel version I'm using?
<funkyHat> Omar87: uname -r
<phoenixandthor> already tried
<funkyHat> phoenixandthor: what happens?
<phoenixandthor> whatever app I start first is the only one that has sound
<Omar87> funkyHat, I'm trying to upgrade my kernel to version 2.6.32-020632rc5.
<funkyHat> phoenixandthor: could you open gstreamer-properties and check you are actually using pulseaudio?
<Omar87> funkyHat, but it seems like the system is still using version .31, how do I change that?
<funkyHat> Omar87: did you reboot?
<funkyHat> Why are you upgrading to 2.6.32?
<Omar87> funkyHat, yeah, I did.
<phoenixandthor> yes, I am using pulseaudio
<janhouse> Wii! Finally! :)
<janhouse> Network install rocks :)
<janhouse> I will always try to use it from now on. :)
<Omar87> funkyHat, because the current version seems to have an issue with KMS.
<janhouse> No cd's no usb disks. no problems :)
<funkyHat> phoenixandthor: and the application you are using, does it appear on the Applications tab of Sound Preferences?
<phoenixandthor> however, in the drop down menu where you choose the device, I got 2 "Unknown"s on output and 3 on input
<phoenixandthor> yes
<Omar87> funkyHat, what do I do?
<dmpjk> may i post it here?
<funkyHat> dmpjk: if it's more than a couple of lines use a pastebin
<funkyHat> Omar87: don't know really. I know there are special tools for debian for building kernels
<Omar87> funkyHat, I installed from a .deb package.
<dmpjk> right now im fetching the live dvd of karmic.
<funkyHat> Oh right
<dmpjk> may i post the torrent link and ask for seeders?
<phoenixandthor> When I try running some things from a console (like Totem) it reports that it can't access the sound chips
<bazhang> dmpjk, not here please
<Omar87> funkyHat, where can I find help about that?
<cellofellow> why are the daily build ISOs only the Alternate, no LiveCD images?
<funkyHat> phoenixandthor: that is very strange. Sorry, I'm out of ideas
<funkyHat> Omar87: maybe here? not sure
<wekt> phoenixandthor: i use jack to get around that sound limitation. i uninstalled pulse.
<aliendude5300> hey... I'm getting an error saying the package rtmpdump couldn
<aliendude5300> 't be found, but I know I downloaded it before
<aliendude5300> Does anyone know where I can get it?
<phoenixandthor> I have had nothing but problems with jack
<dmpjk> i have something to say about creating liveusb
<phoenixandthor> is there a how to guide for replacing pulse with jack?
<phoenixandthor> in karmic
<dmpjk> i had this 8gb stick, which i tried to prepare with palimpsest
<cellofellow> phoenixandthor: seeing as pulse and jack have entirely different protocols that's kind of impossible.
<dmpjk> it didnt work out that well, and i ended up with using gparted for partitioning
<dmpjk> then i could use palimp...
<cellofellow> phoenixandthor: unless you want to use only JACK apps.
<phoenixandthor> tha depends on how many apps have jack output plugins
<cellofellow> some gstreamer apps do, some don't
<funkyHat> Surely it would make more sense for _gstreamer_ to have a JACK output
<aliendude5300> sigh... it really seems like rtmpdump is gone... :(
<phoenixandthor> let me se if running alsaconf helps
<phoenixandthor> wheres the alsa utils package?
<ikt> <Dr_Willis> so at least 1 is wrong. :) <- :(
<phoenixandthor> how do I reconfigure my sound without alsaconf command? dpkg --reconfigure?
<dupondje> Are there plans to make Grub2 boot nicer ?
<dupondje> as now there can be nice backgrounds etc ?
<amgarchIn9> is there a way to fiind out what is the difference between the current and default installs by listing the package names?
<Omar87> Can someone please help me? I'm trying to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.32-020632rc5, but the system still uses that previous one.
<joaopinto> dupondje, probably for lucid
<amgarchIn9> Omar87: check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<joaopinto> Omar87, why do you need such kernel version ?
<joaopinto> amgarchIn9, that file is not available with grub2
<dupondje> joaopinto: lucid ? 10.04 ,
<dupondje> ?
<joaopinto> yes
<amgarchIn9> joaopinto: is it possible to upgrade to grub2? My install is not a fresh one: 8.04 -> ... all the way -> 9.10
<Omar87> joaopinto, the current one has a problem with kms.
<dupondje> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dupondje> :)
<dupondje> joaopinto: ok :p think I will be using it from Alpha 2 again :p
<Omar87> amgarchIn9, I couldn't find that file.
<amgarchIn9> Omar87, joaopinto: omg, they changed everything in grub-2, I think I'll stay with grub-1 for the moment. What are the advantages?
<amgarchIn9> Omar87: I am not yet familiar with grub-2
<Omar87> amgarchIn9, anyone else here is?
<coz_> Omar87,  not much ...what is it you want to do?
<Omar87> coz_, I need to upgrade to Kernel version 2.6.32-020632rc5.
<coz_> Omar87,  ok
<coz_> Omar87,   and grub2 didnt pick it up?
<Omar87> coz_, no.
<coz_> Omar87,    sudo update-grub
<timber> hey, the command ALT+SHIFT+TAB doesn't work
<timber> anyone knows why?
<coz_> timber,  hold on let me check
<Omar87> coz_, does that look like it's updated? http://pastebin.com/d7caf1f4b
<coz_> timber,  are you running  compiz?
<timber> yes
<coz_> Omar87,  mm
<timber> i made an update today and then the command "disappeared"
<coz_> timber,   and what are you using alt shift tab for?
<timber> coz_: for nothing
<coz_> timber,  mm   what would you expect it to do?
<Omar87> coz_, is it??
<coz_> Omar87,   is the new kernel listed there?
<Omar87> coz_, where?
<timber> coz_: i expect the command go back an app when i use ALT+TAB
<timber> coz_: like CTRL+SHIFT+TAB on firefox, moves to the previous tab
<coz_> Omar87,  sorry I was asking if it was  I am having video issues here so cant see the link you gave me
<Omar87> video issues?
<coz_> timber,  you want a window picker to run with that?
<Omar87> There's no video in there. :)
<Omar87> coz_, it's a pastebin entry.
<coz_> Omar87,  yeah I two caps on my video card blew taking a monitor and my memor along with it...I am running a very low end card right now on two old crt monitors
<timber> coz_: no...yesterday and always this command worked fine, without installing nothing extra...now it's gone...i want it back
<coz_> Omar87,  rught I cant read much in firefox right now
<amgarchIn9> this is new dmesg, is it ok?: [   28.156477] type=1503 audit(1255728347.703:26): operation="open" pid=1143 parent=1142 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/sys/devices/system/cpu/"
<coz_> timber,  so it is not for window scroll picker?
<Omar87> coz_, no, the new kernel is not listed there.
<Omar87> coz_, should I install it again?
<timber> coz_: that's the name of it? i'm brazilian, i don't know the name
<coz_> Omar87,  no  I would  assume you already restarted?
<timber> coz_: if do what always did...i want
<coz_> Omar87,  if no one can help here  then I suggest the  #grub  channel :)
<Omar87> coz_, after of before the update-grub?
<coz_> Omar87,  after installing new kernel
<Omar87> coz_, that's what I'm thinking as well. :)
<Omar87> coz_, yes I have.
<coz_> Omar87,   I would restart first  to see if the new kernel is picked up in grub if not   then go to the #grub channel and let them know  what the issue is...most of us are still catching up with grub2
<timber> coz_: do you know if it's a bug?
<Omar87> coz_, I did reboot, but couldn't find the new kernel.
<coz_> Omar87,  ok go to #grub channel by typing here     /join #grub
<coz_> timber,  not sure guy   but since I can be of little help here with this system the way it is I am going to let others take this  issue
<Omar87> coz_, thanks, I already did that. :)
<amgarchIn9> Omar87: BTW where did you get that fresh kernel
<amgarchIn9> ?
<timber> could you test the ALt+SHIFT+TAB command?
<aliendude5300> Anyone know how to replay Wireshark packet captures?
<Charli> hello
<kblin> hi folks
<Charli> hi
<Charli> how are you?
<kblin> fine, thanks
<kblin> I'm experiencing some issues trying to safe-upgrade my karmic install
<kblin> my system is complaining about libesd-alsa0: Conflicts: libesd0 but 0.2.41-5 is installed.
<Charli> bummer
<Charli> i h8 complaining
<Charli> ;)
<kblin> hm, it seems like removing qemu fixed it
<MJEvans> How do I just -file a ###! bug- ????      I've collected all the files I need to submit, and no longer have the ubuntu system online.
<MJEvans> The report a bug link just takes me to that useless off-site ubuntu link
<ioka> cya guys.Ubuntu sometimes and in general linux make me really mad.But this is all because I 'm not use to it and i know nothing about linux in general.But i wanna learn and i'm happy that there is ubuntu on this world.It is awesome
<xcvbfghjk> dtchen: I don't think so.
<xcvbfghjk> dtchen: Sorry, my internet connection is a bit temperamental.
<Charli> haha
<xcvbfghjk> dtchen: Also, I feel a bit suicidal.
<dtchen> xcvbfghjk: sorry, but i'm utterly lacking in context for "I don't think so"
<dtchen> xcvbfghjk: mind refreshing me, please?
<dtchen> xcvbfghjk: as for feeling suicidal, please get assistance; I can only help with audio ATM ;)
<xcvbfghjk> (19:19:15) dtchen: xcvbfghjk: do you have an optical/spdif jack?
<xcvbfghjk> dtchen: Yeah, I'm going to cry myself to sleep tonight. :(
<xcvbfghjk> Hopefully tomorrow will be better.
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ahaahahahahahaha
<xcvbfghjk> dtchen: I really want things I'm unable to have right now. :(
<BUGabundo> xcvbfghjk: calm down!
<BUGabundo> feel free to enjoy community free hugs!
<xcvbfghjk> dtchen: Computer, girlfriend, car, sex, Dr Pepper, a night out with friends, etc.
<rob0> Work on peace of mind first, computer issues later.
<dtchen> yeah, find Dr Pepper STAT
<xcvbfghjk> dtchen: I'm suffering from withdrawal symptoms!
<xcvbfghjk> dtchen: The shops are closed now. :(
<rob0> pepper://drpepper.com/
<xcvbfghjk> dtchen: I was planning to go out with a 14 year old girl whom I bought £10 of alcohol for today.
<xcvbfghjk> dtchen: She didn't phone me, though. :(
<rob0> PoIP ... pepper over IP
<BUGabundo> ohhhh
<BUGabundo> this is going to end up wrong
<xcvbfghjk> So I phoned her boyfriend but he wasn't answering his mobile telephone.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<nemo> PulseAudo + SDL: 100% CPU, static.  PA +  SDL + sdlmix pulse audio lib: perfect  PulseAudio + openal: 100% CPU, static
<nemo> I'm reporting this to ask if some of the folks here who loooove pulseaudio
<nemo> can suggest a workaround for getting openal to work
<nemo> at the moment I think the suggestion for ubuntu users may simply be to turn off sound or disable pulse
<nemo> now granted this isn't on all platforms
<nemo> AC'97 Intel 82801FB sound with Intel 915GM display
<dtchen> nemo: err, which audio backend is being used for libsdl in those instances?
<dtchen> nemo: i.e., all libsdl1.2debian?
<dtchen> nemo: or libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<nemo> dtchen: the 2nd one is the debian-pulseaudio. that's the one that works
<nemo> dtchen: however we are moving to openal
<dtchen> nemo: well, yes, that's because the ALSA backend in libsdl has some serious bugs
<nemo> dtchen: we might also try to circomvent pulseaudio in specifcying openalsoft config, but that's a last resort
<nemo> dtchen: SDL is not the issue, we have a workaround there
<dtchen> nemo: they were only recently fixed -- as in this week
<nemo> openal is :)
<nemo> dtchen: I just tested openal minutes ago. still fails hard on that HW combo
<dtchen> well, what is openal doing with its backend?
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-17
<dtchen> can you point me to a VCS?
<dtchen> i can't look ATM, but i can look this weekend
<nemo> dtchen: NULL thus default, thus pulseaudio
<nemo> dtchen: it behaves identically in pulseaudio as the SDL/ALSA case
<dtchen> sorry, i meant in terms of backend source code. Is your openal backend using ALSA?
<nemo> dtchen: nope
<dtchen> uhh!
<nemo> dtchen: evice = alcOpenDevice(NULL);
<nemo> er
<nemo> device = alcOpenDevice(NULL);
<nemo> dtchen: NULL means "pick default"
<dtchen> nemo: pick _alsa-lib_'s default?
<nemo> in this case, pulseaudio
<nemo> dtchen: openalsoft
<nemo> config is in /etc/alsa/
<nemo> er
<nemo>  /etc/openal
<dtchen> ok, and what does openalsoft use? alsa-lib's virtual default def?
<dtchen> ultimately, i need to know what openalsoft is using
<nemo> dtchen: it'll use whatever you configure it to use :)
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openal-soft/+bug/408406
<dtchen> nemo: right, so where's the VCS?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408406 in openal-soft "OpenAl should default to pulseaudio and fallback to alsa" [Undecided,New]
<nemo> dtchen: one sec, going to try forcing generic alsa instead of NULL, see if that helps
<dtchen> nemo: if you do that, you'll need export PULSE_INTERNAL=0 and possible pasuspender
<nemo> ALSA Software on default
<nemo> dtchen: yeah. I tried pasuspender before - cuts off all sound
<nemo> dtchen: we can already turn off sound in game for Ubuntu users...
<nemo> dtchen: hardcoding "ALSA Software on default"
<nemo> instead of using NULL
<nemo> fixes 100% CPU in openal
<nemo> dtchen: unsurprisingly since pulseaudio has haunted our nightmares for the past year
<dtchen> as an aside, I love how people rant on PulseAudio but fail to see the nasty-arse bugs in ALSA, but I digress
<nemo> dtchen: dude. I've repeatedly said I'm sure ALSA has a ton of nasty-ass bugs
<nemo> that's not the problem
<nemo> the problem is that pulseaudio, like so many pieces of software is in an imperfect world
<bitwise_> hi, my kubuntu 9.1 install was working fine but since yesterday evening all i get is "gave up waiting for root device"
<stpere> hmm, is it possible Mesa 7.6 is broken?
<nemo> and, that our code worked, even if it worked in a buggy environment w/ poorly implemented features
<stpere> I had visual glitch
<nemo> and if pulseaudio can't maintain same level of reliability it should not be rolled out as default
<nemo> only as a test option
<stpere> then I downloaded the vanilla one from mesa3d.org and it works perfect
<dtchen> nemo: not just that. It's that PulseAudio sits on top of a broken-arse ALSA, thus making everyone hate everyone else.
<dtchen> nemo: in any case, it sounds like you already have a workaround, so what's the real question?
<nemo> dtchen: well. I just found the workaroudn seconds ago :)
<nemo> instead of disabling openal, we'll offer a toggle that ubuntu users can try, that will try the ALSA default
<nemo> dtchen: we are implementing it right now
<nemo> also looking into reliability of cross operating system device querying
<dtchen> yeah, good luck.
<nemo> dtchen: but yes. I know pa sits on top of ALSA bugs.
<dtchen> i remember that pain six years ago
<nemo> but unfortunately it compounds the problem :(
<dtchen> nemo: and will continue to until we fix the crap in ALSA
<nemo> until it doesn't do that, it shouldn't be rolled out. but not my choice obviously
<nemo> dtchen: well sure. and once that crap is fixed, roll out PA
<nemo> don't make a so-so situation worse
<dtchen> nemo: I think that demonstrates a lack of understanding in how audio stacks progress.
<nemo> dtchen: I'm just talking user experience here
<nemo> dtchen: my own limited knowledge in audio has been stuff like cursing all the hundreds of ways mp3 encoding is broken
<dtchen> nemo: firstly, it doesn't matter if PA is rolled out now or not. Hardware manufacturers continue to create broken devices.
<nemo> but you know what, we friggen supported all those non-standard ways
<nemo> 'cause if we didn't, users would have a bad time
<FFForever> hi ya peeps, how can i find out why natulis is crashing?
<FFForever> well i know WHY just not why?
<nemo> so. yes. imperfect world. striving for perfection is not possible
<dtchen> nemo: right, you get brokenness in ALSA, too; it's just more subtle
<dtchen> nemo: for instance, instead of seeing the program segfault, you scribble over kernel memory
<joaopinto> nemo, didn't you agreed on a past conversation that you were not qualified to determine the root cause of your sound problems ? Why do you keep on this destructive PA kicking sport ?
<nemo> joaopinto: I came here to solve a problem, I did
<nemo> joaopinto: then dtchen kept going, so I answered
<nemo> joaopinto: and as I said to you at that time, I'm aware the root causes are deeper
<dtchen> there's nothing to discuss, really
<nemo> I was more concerned with what it adds to the mix
<nemo> joaopinto: but feel free to frame it as you wish
<dtchen> unless people are actively fixing the hardware ($) and the drivers, then we'll continue to be in a crapstorm
<xcvbfghjk> If Linux didn't have any bugs, it'd be so cool.
<pace_t_zulu> anyone here using karmic on a laptop?
<xcvbfghjk> pace_t_zulu: Me.
<nemo> pace_t_zulu: that's what I'm testing right now :)
<nemo> Dell Latitude D610
<pace_t_zulu> xcvbfghjk, your brightness hotkeys working?
<nemo> it is my "sucky system" for testing game
<xcvbfghjk> Eee PC 901
<xcvbfghjk> pace_t_zulu: Yes.
<pace_t_zulu> nemo, your brightness hotkeys working?
<dtchen> sigh, the D610 was a piece of arse
<xcvbfghjk> pace_t_zulu: Although my screen is broken.
 * thiebaude my 9.10 fresh install works great
<dtchen> don't get me wrong: most people quite love that hardware, but it has quite a few quirks required in linux
<pace_t_zulu> anyone here know why the brightness hotkeys aren't working on a MacBook 4,1 ?
<xcvbfghjk> My 9.10 rotten install works great
<bitwise_> i'm trying to use karmic on a macbook but it only works for about a day then stops booting
<nemo> pace_t_zulu: um. lemme check :)
<nemo> pace_t_zulu: yep. no probs
<nemo> pace_t_zulu: what's your graphics card?
<nemo> Intel 915GM personally
<pace_t_zulu> nemo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/295033/
<pace_t_zulu> intel 965
<pace_t_zulu> intel gm965
<dtchen> any (un)lucky soul using an SB Live/Audigy?
<FFForever> is this bad?, [   18.768188] type=1503 audit(1255732043.325:25): operation="open" pid=1273 parent=1272 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/sys/devices/system/cpu/"
<pace_t_zulu> nemo... you get that?
<dtchen> FFForever: not really, but you should probably ask for the apparmor profile to be updated.
<nemo> pace_t_zulu: sorry. distracted with my audio problems
<FFForever> dtchen, is there a way i can check why nautlis is crashing?, i know how to make it crash i just don't know why its crashing
<nemo> in fact, that specifying of a device did not help :-/ we may have to go back to sdl mixer
<nemo> pace_t_zulu: if you search on google, lots of people with your card reporting same problem
<nemo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1197351
<dtchen> nemo: why don't you set PULSE_INTERNAL=0 in the env and just open plughw?
<nemo> pace_t_zulu: I bet there's bugs on launchpad too, have you looked? seems there's a suggestion to revert the driver
<FFForever> how can i fix this?, http://pastebin.ca/1624364
<pace_t_zulu> nemo that's pretty old that link
<nemo> pace_t_zulu: comments are new
<nemo> pace_t_zulu: bottom one is 2 days ago
<nemo> on karmic
<nemo> dtchen: that seems to work reliably...
<dtchen> nemo: well, it had better
<dtchen> if it doesn't, we have much bigger problems in alsa-lib
<nemo> heh
<dtchen> well, technically, alsa-plugins, but yeah, alsa-lib
<smithna> I have a touch screen whose event# changes on each reboot, losing calibration, why wouldn't it use the /dev/input/usb/by-id/ link instead?
<HoopyCat> hmm... after 9.04->9.10 upgrade, my usb thumbdrive mounts with the fmask set such that all of the files are permed 755 (basically, world-readable).  this is undesirable, as that's where my private keys and such live.  any nice way to override the umask/fmask on mount without futzing with /etc/fstab?
<dragon> Can someone check in karmic if `whois -H example.biz` still shows a "Catastrophic error" near the end of the output?
<bitwise_> dragon: yup it does on my kubuntu live cd
<dragon> bitwise_: thanks, filing a bug for it.
<dtchen> ick, loudon county
<dtchen> loudoun*
<Dr_Willis> HoopyCat:  automounting would not be affected by the fsstab.  You might want to try install/running the ntfs-config tool.
<Dr_Willis> HoopyCat:  failing that i think theres some config files that set the default 'umask/dmask/fmask' options for the automounting of them
<Dr_Willis> HoopyCat:  the move from HAL to whatever it is now.. has moved a lot of configs about.
<HoopyCat> Dr_Willis:  i found https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devicekit-disks/+question/85848 which is about exactly what i'm seeing... the stuff in /system/storage/* in gconf doesn't apply, and my googling seems to indicate it's one of those "there's no config for it; why would you want to change it?" things
<HoopyCat> man, people always go and disappear on me :-)
<FFForever> how can i fix this?, http://pastebin.ca/1624364
<metalf8801> how do I add programs to the notification area? like Pidgin?
<metalf8801> can that even be done?
<Alan1> I tried upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04, the installation downloads everything fine, crashes during installing the distribution, and now my computer will not boot up (I'm running Ubuntu dual boot, neither Vista or Ubuntu will start).
<Alan1> Whenever I boot Ubuntu it loads and then gets stuck at a black screen with one dash on the top left corner
<Alan1> When I try boot Vista it just goes straight back to bios load and back to dual boot screen.
<Alan1> Is there any way to fix this short of a reformat of the ubuntu harddisk? 		                   		  		  		  		  		  	   	 		   		 		 		 		 		  	 	 	 	 		  		 			 			
<metalf8801> hmm maybe you should try reinstalling grub
<ArkoldThos> grub problem D:
<metalf8801> Alan: one sec I'll find you a how to
<metalf8801> Alan1: here's some info on grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amgarchIn9> since update to 9.04 suspend to disk is not working, now on 9.10. This is the grub-1 cmdline: "root=UUID=... ro quiet splash" I dont see "resume" here is it not needed anymoer?
<Alan1> thanks metalf
<metalf8801> Alan1: about 3/4 of the way down you will find "You can try re-installing the grub using the Ubuntu Live CD, in two different ways."
<metalf8801> I hope that helps
<Alan1> metalf8801: done, i'll try reboot
<metalf8801> good luck
<Alan1> metalf8801: if all goes well i wont see you guys again for a bit :)
<FFForever> BUGabundo, are you around?
<BUGabundo> FFForever: yes, kinda
<FFForever> any idea why when i drag files from a tar into natulis it crashes with this error?, http://pastebin.ca/1624364
<Sia-> i use ubuntu without gnome.kde,xfce and want to upgrade iut to karmic, is that possible with commandline?
<FFForever> Sia-, yeah
<Sia-> how?
<BUGabundo> Sia-: do-release-upgrade -d
<BUGabundo> !upgrade | Sia-
<ubottu> Sia-: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Sia-> that is for server
<BUGabundo> FFForever: no idea, really
<BUGabundo> Sia-: its for ALL versions
<BUGabundo> server and GUI are basicly the same
<Sia-> i use ubuntu on desktop
<Sia-> with X
<BUGabundo> dude are you playing dork or something?
<BUGabundo> you just asked for a cli!
<BUGabundo> I gave it to you!
<BUGabundo> now you start talking about GUI?
<Sia-> but some guys told me like debian rename every jaunty to karmic in sources.list and do dist-upgrade
<BUGabundo> pick your venon and keep with it
<BUGabundo> that's PLAIN CRAZY
<BUGabundo> not supported
<BUGabundo> and WRONG
<FFForever> BUGabundo, what wile i file that under for a bug
<Sia-> BUGabundo, ok be not so offensive! i have X with fluxbox windows manager.
<BUGabundo> FFForever: does apport fire up??
<FFForever> no
<Alan1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/295068/
<BUGabundo> can you run nautilus under GDB?
<Alan1> can i get help with this please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/295068/
<FFForever> how do i do that?
<FFForever> gdb nautilus?
<BUGabundo> !gdb | FFForever
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdb
<FFForever> XD
<BUGabundo> !debug | FFForever
<ubottu> FFForever: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<BUGabundo> Sia-: sorry. I'm very tired!
<BUGabundo> trying to help, ppl that don't seem to want help
<Sia->  i thnak you
<FFForever> BUGabundo, is it an applet or application?
<BUGabundo> cli app
<luckyone> hello all, for some reason ath5k isn't loading automatically? is there anyway I can force that module to be loaded at boot so my wifi comes up?
<BUGabundo> Sia-: please read the provided link
<BUGabundo> luckyone: please take a look at launchpad. several reports for that driver/card
<luckyone> BUGabundo: ok - I am just loading it manually for now
<luckyone> and it works fine
<luckyone> I don't see anything in dmesg
<Sia-> BUGabundo, yes already , but some guys told me about the same way under debian, that is way  i ask her again. everything is done and thnx
<luckyone> alright - thanks for the help
<FFForever> BUGabundo, i mean is it a Gnome Application or Gnome Applet, or is this an xorg problem?
<BUGabundo> Sia-: Ubuntu is NOT debian
<BUGabundo> distupgrade will not work here as expected on debian
<thiebaude> BUGabundo, i was about to say that,lol
<BUGabundo> plus, as I said, that method is not officially supported
<Sia-> BUGabundo, ok, is debian based disti, is not my point her to discussion about that
<bazhang> Sia-, you read the upgrade link?
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: Ubuntu: ancient african word for : User can't install debian /sarcarms
<thiebaude> BUGabundo, haha, i love that
<Alan1> can someone read this http://paste.ubuntu.com/295071/ and help me with repairing my boot?
<BUGabundo> FFForever: I bet nautilus/gnome DLL
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> depency
<Sia-> bazhang, yes but this way from usser make me unsure :) i know yet and thnx
<FFForever> brb rebooting
<BUGabundo> Sia-: do-release-upgrade is (should be by now) totally safe
<Sia-> i do it and worked
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> welcome to karmic
<Sia-> any one her use gmail voice under karmic with pidgin?
<BUGabundo> haven't tested it yet
<Alan1> is anyone free here to help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/295071/ ?
<PatrickStar> Karmic beta X server freezes up on me, but I'm not sure how to properly report the bug. I have a launchpad account now, and have put in a couple bug reports with the automatic reporting help tool that sprang up when something crashed, but that doesn't happen now as the screen is frozen and I have to reboot. It happens as soon as I drag something on the screen.
<Sia-> Alan1, try to install GRUB 2 legacy
<Sia-> or use LILO instead
<Alan1> Sia: im not sure its a grub problem, i alrdy tried repairing grub, and it made no difference
<Sia-> but alot of topic in ubuntu forums talking about grub problem during upgrade to karmic
<Alan1> Sia: ok i'll try it again
<BUGabundo> bed time guys
<BUGabundo> see you tomorrow
<KnifeySpooney> how do I automatically allow a default keyring? A popup to enter the default keyring for my wireless network comes up every time I restart.
<aprilhare> hey
<PatrickStar> KnifeySpooney: I'm not sure if this is the best way, but I think you can use Seahorse and set the password of the default keyring the same as your login password
<PatrickStar> I think it is in the accessories menu named something about passwords, although "Seahorse" is in the about menu. You can right-click on the default item to edit it.
<KnifeySpooney> PatrickStar: Do you mean change my network's password to the same as Ubuntu's password?
<PatrickStar> no
<PatrickStar> the default keyring password, which I guess is where the  network password gets stored
<KnifeySpooney> Oh
<KnifeySpooney> It's the same as my login one
<KnifeySpooney> already
 * aprilhare finds it interesting that when upgrading from jaunty to karmic, cheese wasn't installed - cheese-hildon was. still, changing back to cheese didn't fix webcam problem. i reported the issue for cheese - where else can i report it?
<PatrickStar> ok sorry what do you expect from a dumb starfish?
<aprilhare> issue=webcam not working
<jimpop> PatrickStar, quietness
<KnifeySpooney> i expected you to wear hawaiian pants
<PatrickStar> yeah I forgot my pants again
 * aprilhare reminds PatrickStar that wearing pants while IRCing is obligatory
<HoopyCat> utoh
<aprilhare> bbl
<FeasibilityStudy> Hello, anyone having issues with AppArmor not generating profiles properly?  What I mean is, if you genprof and len logprof, nothing will save.  You get the same log messages over and over each time you logprof.
<DanaG> grr, how do I get devkit-disks not to force me to authenticate every time I try to mount an eSATA drive?
<jimpop> how do i stop this "wpa_supplicant[940]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS" from appearing over and over in syslog?
<PatrickStar> Ok, so I found the answer to my question on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXorg#Debugging%20Hangs%20/%20Freezes%20/%20Lockups so I will give a try to debug X
<gotgnu> anyone have the problem of videos playing with a green tint???
<gotgnu> they play the same in vlc and totem
<gotgnu> flash is normal
<gotgnu> which makes me think it could be driver problem
<EruditeHermit> hey, has anyone here used the 64bit flash plugin?
<Trizicus> has anyone had problems with deluge starting with iptables enabled? Does it need a certain port (i've opened up BT ports) but does it need mroe than those?
<Trizicus> nevermind i think it is daemon port lol
<Trizicus> we'll see
<haven489> Im trying to install java onto my ubuntu 9.10, so i went to Sun java and followed there Tutorial there but i get stuck on the first part (linux newb) When i use the "su" command and try to put im my pa$$ it does nothing
<haven489> any help?
<bazhang> he quit
<bazhang> haven489, use sudo
<ibuclaw> o/
<nemo> haven489: yo
<nemo> haven489: just use synaptic package manager
<haven489> bazhang, tried it gave me the commands that has its usage
<nemo> haven489: if you're a newbie, really is easiest
<nemo> haven489: type sun-java into search
<haven489> Nemo: ill try
<nemo> haven489: then install, oh, sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<nemo> (2nd one is for firefox if you want that)
<haven489> Nemo: i am trying to learn linux
<haven489> Nemo: well as best i can
<jrglasgow> I just installed 9.10beta -- In the live CD the Network Manager was in the notifications area but one I rebooted after install NetworkManager is no where to be found... Any suggestiong?
<nemo> haven489: browsing synaptic package manager is often good place to start
<nemo> haven489: I bet if you had clicked on the find button and typed  sun java or java sun or even just java or sun
<haven489> Nemo: kk tanks for the help, i just installed ubuntu to my compy cuz Windows vista sux
<nemo> you would have found the package in the list pretty quickly :)
<nemo> haven489: also. Applications->Ubuntu Software Centre
<ibuclaw>  jrglasgow is nm-applet present?
<nemo> haven489: basically a friendlier interface to synaptic right now
<bazhang> apt-cache search package or aptitude search package work as well :)
<nemo> bazhang: hey, he said he's new :)
<nemo> bazhang: nothing wrong with starting with GUIs :-p
<nemo> he'll get to that soon enough :)
<bazhang> nemo, good point :)
<nemo> I don't like reinforcing stereotype that linux is still at point of a decade ago :)
<jrglasgow> ibuclaw: the binary nm-applet? yes it is present, and running.
<ibuclaw> jrglasgow, then what is the issue? Just wanting to know what happened to NetworkManager?
<haven489> Nemo, bazhang: works
<jrglasgow> ibuclaw, how am I supposed to connect to wireless without the icon in the notification area?
 * haven489 claps for Nemo and bazhang for there being awsome
<jrglasgow> ibuclaw, I know I can do so with command line, but I didn't htink I should have to
<ibuclaw> jrglasgow, you mean that it doesn't autostart on login?
<ibuclaw> or is the icon just none-existent
<jrglasgow> ibuclaw, network auto starts at login, but there is no icon to click on
<haven489> all: does anyone know i good site for a manual or a tutorial for learning linux???
<ibuclaw> jrglasgow, check  ~/.xsession-errors
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ haven489
<ibuclaw> is there anything in there that relates to nm-applet? (if so, paste bin it)
<haven489> bazhang:thanks so much for your help
<jrglasgow> ibuclaw, ** (nm-applet:2910): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<ibuclaw> jrglasgow, go to System->Preferences->Startup Applications
<jrglasgow> ibuclaw, NetworkManager is there and checked
<ibuclaw> jrglasgow, yeah, that is what I thought.
<ibuclaw> seems that you are getting that because nm-applet is trying to make a connection when one already exists.
<test34> I tried adjusting my microphone volume while in use (with skype) and it wouldn't let me anyone else noticed this?
<jrglasgow> why wouldn't the one that already exist have anything in the notification area?
<Hammer89> anyone here aware of issues with ubuntu 9.10 and ATI audio controllers? My audio controller is listed when I run lspci -v, but I have no sound and it only shows a "dummy output"
<ibuclaw> jrglasgow, hmm, right click on the panel, and select "Add to Panel"
<ibuclaw> jrglasgow, then add the "Notification Area" applet, as it may have been removed/renamed in the upgrade.
<jrglasgow> ibuclaw, that seems to have done it - thanks
<haven489> bazhang: thanks for the guide will read it through all the way
<ibuclaw> no probs.
<haven489> Question to all MAC vs Windows vs Linux state your opinions on em...
<bazhang> haven489, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<haven489> sure...just need opinions for a project
<callnett> hi
<callnett> big problem
<bazhang> callnett, you haven't asked a question
<callnett> i' allready here
<bazhang> 'big problem' is not sufficiently clear
<callnett> how can i install because i got for everithing just errors
<callnett> ?????????
<callnett> thanks for your help
<CShadowRun> callnett, wait for release
<bazhang> callnett, install how, what error messages, what did you try to install
<callnett> ok
<callnett> dpkg:unable to read file descriptor
<callnett> so what can i do?
<bazhang> callnett, please answer my questions
<callnett> ?
<bazhang> callnett, install how, what error messages, what did you try to install
<callnett> bazhang: dpkg:unable to read file descriptor
<bazhang> callnett, install what, and which means
<callnett> bazhang: i try to install opera, skype, adobe player
<bazhang> callnett, from where
<callnett> from original places, opera-www.opera.com
<bazhang> callnett, install flash from ubuntu repos
<callnett> it is easy to say but please tell me how, from where
<callnett> .......
<bazhang> callnett, patience
<callnett> ok, sorry
<bazhang> callnett, you realize first that this is beta software
<callnett> yes but is working for mi frends and for me not
<bazhang> callnett, what does sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get upgrade return in the terminal
<bazhang> callnett, did you have the paste.ubuntu.com error report?
<callnett> i tipe in   at                  sudo apt-get update
<callnett> callnett@callnett-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<callnett> [sudo] password for callnett:
<callnett> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu-Netbook-Remix 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Beta i386 (20090930.1) karmic/main Translation-en_IE
<callnett> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu-Netbook-Remix 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Beta i386 (20090930.1) karmic/restricted Translation-en_IE
<callnett> Get:1 http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com karmic Release.gpg [189B]
<callnett> Ign http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Translation-en_IE
<callnett> Ign http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/restricted Translation-en_IE
<callnett> Ign http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Translation-en_IE
<callnett> Ign http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/multiverse Translation-en_IE
<callnett> Hit http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Release.gpg
<callnett> Ign http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Translation-en_IE
<bazhang> callnett, dont paste here
<IdleOne> stop
<callnett> Ign http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/restricted Translation-en_IE
<callnett> Ign http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/universe Translation-en_IE
<callnett> Ign http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/multiverse Translation-en_IE
<callnett> Get:2 http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com karmic Release [65.9kB]
<callnett> Hit http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Release
<callnett> Get:3 http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages [1,357kB]
<bazhang> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<callnett> Get:4 http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/restricted Packages [7,308B]
<callnett> Get:5 http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/restricted Sources [2,913B]
<callnett> Get:6 http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Sources [640kB]
<callnett> Get:7 http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/multiverse Sources [117kB]
<IdleOne> bazhang: he pasted it all his client can't stop
<IdleOne> but he did have pastebin link
<bazhang> IdleOne, but an op can mute him for a bit
<IdleOne> true
<bazhang> thanks tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> (That should automatically revert in 10m - let me know if there's any further issue)
<bazhang> callnett, paste.ubuntu.com NOT here
<bazhang> aww he quit
<bazhang> callnett, paste.ubuntu.com NOT here
<bazhang> callnett, you open a browser and go to the site paste.ubuntu.com  and copy all that text, then save and give us the url
<Nattgew> when gdm runs its postsession scripts, doesn't it wait until they're finished before shutting down?
<bazhang> callnett, please discuss here
<bazhang> callnett, use paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> callnett, fine, please discuss here; give us the url
<callnett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/295155/
<callnett> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/295155/
<bazhang> callnett, reading now
<bazhang> callnett, now paste.ubuntu.com with sudo apt-get upgrade
<macleodr> hi, I'm running 9.10-beta on a macbook. I just did a sw update that installed a new kernel (31-14-generic), but...
<macleodr> during the update, the system kicked me out of X and seems to have left the new kernel messed up.
<evilaim> can you boot with the old one in grub?
<callnett> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/295166/
<fluvvell> is it possible to upgrade to karmic on a cd via bash shell ?
<evilaim> what?
<macleodr> it doesn't find the initrd even though that file exists. yes I'm on the old kernel now. I'll check that link, thx
<evilaim> fluvvell, I don't understand?
<bazhang> callnett, choose Y
<fluvvell> evilaim: upgrade a jaunty machine to karmic using the cd, via the command line not desktop
<Hammer89> Howdy. I recently upgraded to ubuntu 9.10b... initially I had no issues, but after an update sound stopped working. It looks like my computer still recognizes my sound card, but when I go to change the volume it shows no hardware, and only a "dummy output"
<fluvvell> is it possible?
<evilaim> one tick
<evilaim> yea
<bazhang> fluvvell, using the alternate cd
<evilaim> I'm getting him a walk through
<fluvvell> bazhang, yeah i suspected that. Thanks.
<callnett> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> its ncurses based (text) so not really cli
<evilaim> fluvvell: http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/9496/wtfyt.jpg
<evilaim> shit
<evilaim> wrong link sry
<macleodr> any tips on getting latest kernel to go (sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a --didn't help).
<evilaim> fluvvell: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<evilaim> scroll down to "Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD"
<fluvvell> evilaim: image ????  but yes i've found that upgrading info page, just wondered if it *required* the alternate cd.
<evilaim> yes
<fluvvell> and it seems to.
<evilaim> macleodr: hey buddy
<evilaim> I might have someting for you
<macleodr> great...
<evilaim> I'm just looking for the link
<evilaim> I used to have a ballin' archive of links that I lost:(
<evilaim> ok
<evilaim> which kernel are you using?
<evilaim> the new one?
<callnett> bazhang: it's still downloading..... 70 %
<macleodr> no, I'm on the 31-12-generic now
<macleodr> new one is 31-14-generic
<evilaim> theres a freakin' -14 now?
<bazhang> callnett, let it finish downloading, and configuring, dont interrupt
<evilaim> alrighty...
<evilaim> one tick
<evilaim> sry, I'm just doing my updates, my pc is lagging
<macleodr> np.
<evilaim> ok
<evilaim> found it
<macleodr> yay! :-)
<macleodr> I was also wondering if other people have managed to get virt-manager to work... I get stuck at "New", machine name = aaa then can't select - doh, never mind... seems I need an iso on a physical CD -ugh!
<macleodr> any luck Mr. Evil?
<necroforest> anyone have stability/freezing issues with 9.10?
<evilaim> HAHA
<evilaim> Shoot
<evilaim> macleod
<evilaim> my updates just crippled my system...
<macleodr> sigh...
<evilaim> DON'T DO UPDATES/UPGRADES!
<evilaim> it looks like my gdm is froze
<evilaim> ok
<macleodr> yeah - I got booted out of X.
<macleodr> and gdm froze too.
<evilaim> it's sudo apt-get --reinstall <kernelpackage>
<macleodr> you going to fix a bug report?
<evilaim> let me mess with mine
<evilaim> ya
<evilaim> I'm going to fix this...
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> brb
<macleodr> good luck.
<evilaim> lets see if I can even fix my own issue
<evilaim> I might try and do a xorg-server reconfig...
<macleodr> doing the sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic... and rebooting in 3, 2 1... brb
<bazhang> callnett, finished downloading and configuring?
<callnett> bazhang: yes
<callnett> bazhang: right now
<bazhang> callnett, so you can install normally and upgrade from within the package management system fine
<callnett> i try now
<bazhang> callnett, you just did
<bazhang> callnett, now you wish to install skype and opera?
<bazhang> callnett, for flash, you need to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<evilaim> Holy crap
<macleodr> and I'm back in the latest kernel -14 - thanks evilaim.
<macleodr> well?
<evilaim> what?
<evilaim> you got to -14?
<macleodr> yes.
<macleodr> u?
<evilaim> with --reinstall?
<evilaim> I was trying to trouble shoot the original
<evilaim> got my ass busted down
<macleodr> yes. the booted into server by mistake, then single user mode, the gui.
<macleodr> ^the^then
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> ok
<evilaim> well, I guess I should try it then;)
<macleodr> lol
<evilaim> ugh
<callnett> bazhang: r u still here?
<callnett> bazhang: i love u , i love ubuntu
<macleodr> love is a strong word for an OS....
<callnett> it is
<texnofobix> it is pretty cool
<callnett> but, he can online fix mi computer
<callnett> yehaaaa
<texnofobix> i had to figure out how to use rfkill today
<evilaim> OK
<macleodr> texnofobix - what for?
<evilaim> now I'm a lil confused
<macleodr> why? (and is a bug report a good idea?)
<texnofobix> macleodr: i had an issue with my eee pc and bt
<texnofobix> my bluetooth wouldnt turn on
<evilaim> MAN this is weird...
<texnofobix> and i noticed it was fine in windows. I googled around and found out about rfkill. I then noticed that my bluetooth was turned off (soft)
<evilaim> macleod, my advise helped you
<macleodr> could be interestinng but I don't care about bt yet...
<evilaim> and doesn't help me
<evilaim> that's weird eh
<macleodr> and it didn't work for you?
<macleodr> (slow)
<evilaim> hold on
<macleodr> I think I also did sudo apt-get --reconfigure -a in the old kernel....
<evilaim> OOOOH!
<evilaim> Mine got gimped cause of my mods
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> It doesn't like my modifications
<evilaim> ok brb
<macleodr> k, gotta go.
<macleodr> night everyone!
<macleodr> thanks Mr Evil! :-)
<oorah> my screen brightness keeps flickering up and down. anyone else having this problem?
<evilaim> ok
<evilaim> all good again
<oorah> huh?
<evilaim> So, when people come in here, we can help:)
<evilaim> I did an upgrade to the kernel...
<oorah> yep
<evilaim> and it completely gimped the crap outta me
<oorah> anyone else having the screen brightness flickering problem?
<evilaim> not me
<evilaim> did you do an upgrade?
<oorah> every day
<evilaim> ya, this new kernel is causing all kinds of hell
<oorah> i have an msi wind
<evilaim> another chan I'm in for ubuntu support is having some issues too
<oorah> hopefully it will be fixed
<oorah> but if not its ok, only takes 12 minutes to install 9.04 again
<oorah> i think everyone should use the betas
<oorah> that would help with development a lot, especially with reporting bugs
<evilaim> Well, I honestly think, if it isn't broken, don't fix it...
<evilaim> if you have a system that works really good for you, don't upgrade.
<oorah> i say if it ain't broke don't break it
<evilaim> just do patches
<evilaim> I break my systems all the time
<evilaim> but I always fix them
<oorah> i get excited about the new releases
<oorah> wanna see whats new and improved
<evilaim> like that time I tried to do a raid with a SSD and an external
<evilaim> that was prolly one of the dumber things I've done
<oorah> i did somethin stupid recently
<evilaim> the idea behind it was good, but the bad idea was making it raid 0...
<oorah> a few days ago i installed windows again just because i wanted to use the regular yahoo messenger, a couple days later i got so fed up with windows i decided its not worth it lol
<oorah> whats raid?
<evilaim> google?
<oorah> the only raids i've done were in villages in iraq
<oorah> and some cities
<texnofobix> oorah: RAID
<oorah> thats how he spelled it
<oorah> sometimes i feel like i'm the only one with a particular bug lol
<texnofobix> heh
<oorah> still got screen brightness flickering problems
<texnofobix> on what device
<oorah> at startup for a long time after and when i try to adjust it
<oorah> msi wind
<texnofobix> hrmm
<texnofobix> what driver does it use?
<texnofobix> intel? ati?
<oorah> i'm not sure probably intel
<texnofobix> it shoudl tell you with a lspci at a command prompt
 * texnofobix has the eee pc
<oorah> intel
<oorah> mine is msi not eee
<texnofobix> yeah
<texnofobix> does it flicker during grub?
<texnofobix> or is it only in X
<oorah> does intel have problems a lot?
<coffeej> since updating to karmic beta, i have no sound. "grep Codec /proc/asound/card0/codec*" returns "No such file or directory"
<texnofobix> this is my first intel video card
<oorah> it flickers at startup for a long time and everytime i adjust brightness
<omac> a couple of days ago there was some hoopla about eee ubuntu utils developer being frustrated.  I checked out his blog and there many words of thanks to his work.
<omac> texnofobix:  have you installed the eeeubuntu utils?
<oorah> does intel have problems a lot?
<texnofobix> well to answer his Q, i did, and they dont work with the newest kernel
<oorah> assumint it will eventually
<oorah> *assuming
<discord> can anybody tell me how i can watch dvds in vlc in 9.10. I already ran the libdvdread4.sh, however vlc says that it cannot read the disk
<discord> helo?
<evilaim> halo!
<kblin> morning folks
<discord> hey anybody playback dvd's in 9.10 yet?
<coffeej> anyone find a fix for no sound after karmic install?
<discord> did you try your headphone jack?
<coffeej> the only option given is "Dummy Output"
<texnofobix> coffeej: is your audio card in lspci?
<coffeej> don't see it.
<texnofobix> if its not there, the module is probably not loaded
<texnofobix> maybe?
<coffeej> hmmmm
<texnofobix> what computer model make is it?
<coffeej> hp/compaq d220mt
<evilaim> eeew
<fluvvell> further to my earlier question re: upgrading from cdrom - I don't have a going desktop, want to upgrade from tty1. gksudo won't cut it i'm afraid.
<n3wb_sk> With Karmic my laptop does not come back from suspend. [using Kubuntu] Where do I begin to look for cause? It hibernates with no problem.
<evilaim> this could be interesting
<evilaim> I want a ttf font in my photoshop CS2..
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> I have no idea how to do it, LETS RESEARCH!
<texnofobix> evilaim: ?
<eboyjr> I love the icon theme for Karmic.. it's beautiful. Anyway so can someone explain how xsplash works? I'm curious
<evilaim> ya?
<eboyjr> I don't want to start an argument, but I would just like a brief description of how Karmic and OS X compare for my friend :) Like the main features that are more prevalent in Karmic vs OS X
<bazhang> eboyjr, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jimpop> OSX works.  ;-)
<eboyjr> lol okay
<eboyjr> but karmic is working great i love it :P
<jimpop> it's getting there
<jimpop> each day my issues list shrinks
<kblin> for certain values of working great, I guess
<eboyjr> Well all of you are ubuntu developers probably so you would naturally think it has more problems then it does :P
<jimpop> here's my latest one.. usplash is broke on my laptop.  I've tried re-installing, but still no splash before xsplash and gdm kick in
<coffeej> my soundcard is showing in lspci, but boot tells me the firmware is unavailable...
<eboyjr> Well that's because Ubuntu has to be more general to different types of computers, while OS X only basically runs on one system
<eboyjr> Oh I had another question I just remembered: What is the deal with the sound system in Ubuntu? I heard that there were problems because of pulseaudio or something
<eboyjr> Alright nevermind i have to go
<eboyjr> bye
<jimpop> eboyjr, it's better
 * jimpop reboots to try again to get usplash to work...
<jimpop> hmmm
<jimpop> if i specify MODULES=most in initramfs.conf then usplash works
<jimpop> but if MODULES=dep then usplash doesn't work
<MJEvans> What time are the current builds regenerated? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ lists a time... but I've no idea what zone that's in...
<fluvvell> can anyone tell me how to reconfigure graphics for a new graphics card in karmic koala
<fluvvell> ?
<fluvvell> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing anymore!
<jimpop> fluvvell, start with "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.old"
<jimpop> followed by a reboot
<jimpop> after that, if you still have problems, let us know about your new vid card.
<fluvvell> I think I've struck a bug in karmic, I'm using an ati card and the screen is blank. confirmed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/449631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449631 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "xorg screen blank in karmic with ati driver" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fluvvell> ooh, nice.
<fluvvell> if i could remember how to select a plain jane vga driver...
<fluvvell> jimpop: doesn't make any discernable change. Blank screen with working mouse.
<jimpop> fluvvell, might have to wait for the bug to get resolved.
<Lunis> ok so I need to reinstall grub after an XP reinstall, but when i do the standard grub -> root (hdN,N) -> setup (hdN) it tells me it can't find stage1. I looked and apparently the new grub doesn't in fact have a stage1. so what in the world do I do? o.O
<lucas_> hey guys, any ideas why i cant connect to my wifi with kubuntu beta??
<Jordan_U> Lunis: Karmic uses grub2, you need to install grub2 on whatever LiveCD you are using to re-install grub
<lucas_> Lunis: or just do sudo apt-get install grub && sudo update-grub && sudo grub-install and get reid of the stupid beta grub2
<Lunis> Jordan_U: can I reinstall grub from a chrooted enviroment?
<Lunis> how in the hell do you use grub2 to reinstall anyway?
<Jordan_U> Lunis: grub-install /dev/sda
<lucas_> no one knows why i cant connect to my wifi router with wpa on kubuntu beta??
<Lunis> Ok so that half worked
<Lunis> I'm at a grub2 prompt
<Lunis> What do i type to make this boot just once?
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if !grub2 has been updated
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> No idea there Lunis  lets see whats in my grub.cfg
<Lunis> Thanks :)
<lucas_> Lunis: why dont u just install grub 1?
<nemo> agh. someone killed the nvidia driver again
<Dr_Willis> linux1: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-11-generic root=UUID=1e04193e-82d3-4283-989e-5411e0599690 ro   quiet splash
<Dr_Willis> initrd/boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-11-generic
<Lunis> Because i don't need or want to
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Jordan_U> lucas_: Why should he?
<nemo> I wonder if it is the same problem as 2 weeks ago
<Dr_Willis> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-11-generic root=UUID=1e04193e-82d3-4283-989e-5411e0599690 ro   quiet splash
<lucas_> wayy wayy easy to work with grub 1
<Dr_Willis> initrd/boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-11-generic
<Dr_Willis> are the 2 main lines.   set root=(hd1,1) is befor those.
<Lunis> Ok so looks like 'linux /boot/vmlinuz....'
<Lunis> Then an initrd line
<Lunis> Then a simple boot
<Lunis> What if i don't have a uuid?
<lucas_> just type /dev/sdax
<Dr_Willis> No idea about that. :)
<Jordan_U> Lunis: You can use the standard device name or just get the uuid with "blkid"
<Dr_Willis> set the uuid to 0001  :) to make it easier to rember with tune2fs. :P
<Dr_Willis> proberly not a good idea.. but did that once ages ago.
<Lunis> Blkid doesn't work for a grub shell
<Dr_Willis> grub shell is not the 'bash' shell - correct.
<Jordan_U> Lunis: ls -l
<Dr_Willis> grub2 proberly has a command to find theuuid's but ive no idea what they are
<Lunis> Looks like i got it
<Lunis> Grub2 is made of win, truly
<aprilhare> Lunis: is it worth upgrading or dangerous?
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 is supposed to somehow allow booting of iso files.. but ive not seen that done yet.
<aprilhare> 1. use firefox to web browse to http://webmineral.com/data/Anorthite.shtml 2) click on the name pronounciation graphic to listen 3) watch firefox crash..
<Lunis> Aprilhare: to karmic, you mean?
<aprilhare> Lunis: yes
<aprilhare> karmic grub2
<Lunis> Oh
<Lunis> Depends on the person. Bleeding edge makes me moist
<aprilhare> actually bleeding edge kernel under jaunty made my webcam work. doesn't work under karmic
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: It can only boot iso's that support it, which makes sense because once grub through loading the kernel, the OS needs to know to look for its files in an iso file in a file system rather than the CDROM drive
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: I think Ubuntu's LiveCD supports it
 * aprilhare wishes zeroconf worked with karmic cups
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  yep - reading a guide now...
<Dr_Willis> http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<Dr_Willis> shows how to set up a grub2 + a lot of iso files on a flash drive.. NIFTY trick :)
<Lunis> Hmm... Update-grub2 alone didn't fix grub
<Jordan_U> Lunis: update-grub just updates the grub.conf ( same as update-grub in grub legacy )
<Dr_Willis> this has potential - if all new disrtos start setting up where they are  Grub2/boot iso file compat. :)
<Lunis> Ah
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: I'm not sure if there is a good guide for it but you can also have grub search for files to load, so you could just add and remove iso's and it would find them at boot
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  not seen that mentioned yet..  but that has potential also
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: /window 11
<Dr_Willis> Going to try that url i posted to make a  flash that can boot several diferent isos for my 'toolbox' :)
<Dr_Willis> 11 channels open? :) gee i just got 2
<Jordan_U> :)
 * Dr_Willis needs a 32bg flash drive.. :)
<Dr_Willis> or more.
<Laibsch> I have a couple of connections in Network manager that I cannot edit even as root (sudo nm-connection-editor).  Does anybody have an idea why that could be the case and what I have to do change/delete them?
<lucas_> Laibsch: i had the same issue, no idea why is that
<Laibsch> lucas_: Still unresolved for you?
<lucas_> Laibsch: yeah
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> thank you for confirming
<lucas_> Laibsch: now im fighting with my wifi connection :P
<Laibsch> doesn't sound like fun
<Laibsch> what problem do you have?
<lucas_> it isnt at all
<lucas_> well... i have an intel 3945 wifi card and for some reason i cant connect with knetworkmanager
<lucas_> i was able to do it with gnome, but had the same problem than u
<lucas_> couldnt connect to it manually
<Laibsch> You are using KDE?
<lucas_> Laibsch: maybe its somethign stupid, did u see if ur user is allowed to connect to the internet?
<lucas_> Laibsch: yeah i am
<Laibsch> Right-click "enable wireless" ticked?
<Laibsch> I can connect
<Laibsch> But right connecting to the net involves manual intervention
<Laibsch> That was automatic just two weeks ago
<Laibsch> bug 432777
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432777 in network-manager "network-manager defaults to "ifupdown (usb0)" connection (regression in karmic)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432777
<lucas_> here happens the oposite
<Laibsch> I don't understand
<Laibsch> Do you have a tick for "enable wireless" or not?
<lucas_> yeah i do
<lucas_> the card is enabled
<Laibsch> do you see any networks?
<Laibsch> left-click
<lucas_> i do
<Laibsch> OK
<lucas_> just cant connect
<Laibsch> What happens when you try to connect?
<lucas_> it doesnt do it
<Laibsch> security-protected network?
<Laibsch> Nothing happens?
<lucas_> no error messages it just doesnt
<Laibsch> Not even that spinning wheel?
<lucas_> Laibsch: wpa
<Laibsch> that's strange indeed
<Laibsch> Anything in syslog?
<Laibsch> Open a bug, I'd say
<lucas_> ill restart and check again
<Laibsch> wait aminute
<Laibsch> lucas_: please do "find /etc/NetworkManager/|pastebinit"
<Laibsch> and give me the URL
<Laibsch> You may have to install pastebinit
<aprilhare> so yes my preferences are borked.
<aprilhare> just tested it
<mortal> is there a torrent client which allows uploading/downloading with many interfaces?
<shadeslayer> mortal: its actually up to the n/w manager
<Dr_Willis> many interfaces? Huh
<Dr_Willis> you mean  you have eth0 eth1 and eth2 all connected to the same router sort of thing?
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: he probably means he has wifi and ethernet,both having different speeds
<mortal> I mean, I have two links  a wifi and a physical ethernet
<mortal> they go through different routes
<Dr_Willis> wired would blow away wifi i imagine  in speed.. so its like adding a garden hose + a squirt gun. :)
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<mortal> actually no, the wifi link I use has 10 times the speed of my dsl line
<shadeslayer> mortal: just choose the connection which has more speed....
<mortal> in optimal conditions
<mortal> but it would be nice to max all out
<shadeslayer> mortal: then connect the wifi router to the pc using a ethernet cable
<Dr_Willis> I find with torrents its not often about speeds.. but about slow and steady.
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: so true
<tntc> anyone know how to resize the buttons in metacity without generating a whole new theme? I just want my close/max/min buttons a little bigger for my touchscreen.
<Dr_Willis> Only time i ever find a torrent thats even CLOSE to maxxing out my  cable modem is Ubuntu Iso images on release day
<Dr_Willis> tntc:  i thought they got bigger with bigger fonts.
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: :D
<shadeslayer> do the daily builds actually work?
<shadeslayer> the daily build CD iso's i mean
<tntc> Dr_Willis: Wow! It appears they do... Is there any way to do it without my window titles looking hulked out though?
<lucas_> ok i could connect to my wifi but had to unhide the network...
<Dr_Willis> try the different font settings i guess.
<lucas_> now i see i cant use kpackage manager....
<shadeslayer> lucas_: its kpackagekit
<lucas_> ok whatever
<shadeslayer> lucas_: yeah,type kpackagekit in a konsole
<lucas_> i can see packages and all but if i aply changes, it doesnt do anything
<shadeslayer> lucas_: oh that... thats a bug
<lucas_> confirmed bug?
<shadeslayer> lucas_: kpackage kit actually doensnt install anything right now :_
<shadeslayer> lucas_: yep
<shadeslayer> =)
<lucas_> hahaha
<tntc> Dr_Willis: Meh, I guess just going from BOLD to regular did the trick :)  Thanks again. I'll have to remember that.
<lucas_> ok
<lucas_> ill use console then
<tntc> and thus, windows breathed its last on this netbook.
<shadeslayer> lucas_: yeah,i know,hilarious
<shadeslayer> lucas_: try installing synaptic
<lucas_> man im on kde and want to use qt apps! haha no sence installing kde for using gnome apps
<lucas_> other thing is i dont understand why in the world they switch to grub2
<lucas_> its still beta, its a really pain to work with it
<shadeslayer> lucas_: yeah,that too.... grub2 is basically a improvement over grub1 in many ways (dont ask what the improvements are_
<lucas_> i love linus torvals thought, JUST KEEP IT SIMPLE
<shadeslayer> lucas_: whats so difficult?
<Dr_Willis> grub2 can boot iso files if the disrto is set up properly : :)
<lucas_> im having really hard time configuring all this, imagine someone who doesnt knwo a thing about console etc...
<Jordan_U> lucas_: It's only 1.97 that's in beta, they have had stable releases of grub2 and according to the developers it's more stable and mature than grub legacy
<shadeslayer> lucas_: yes,the first step is always difficult
<Dr_Willis> grub2 also is more hardware-compatiable with the stuff out and comming out.
<Dr_Willis> grub2 also allow for easier 'updateing' to new hardware/filesystems/other things.
<Jordan_U> lucas_: What are you trying to configure?
<Dr_Willis> many of the reasons we all switched from LILO to grub years ago.
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: grub1 cant boot iso's ?
<what> so....
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  No it cant.
<what> Whats the package running when the livecd does lvm management?
<Dr_Willis> grub2 can boot SOME isos IF the disrto is set up properly
<what> I would like this in my normal OS
<Dr_Willis> http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<lucas_> my laptop.. first wifi didnt work... then kpackage didnt work, then grub gui for grub2 doesnt exist and im installing a new kernel a lot of configuration files for grub2... and so on
<what> lol
<lucas_> keep it really really simple
<lucas_> thats the key
<lucas_> not all people are geeks
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: your a life saver....
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  for what. :)
<Dr_Willis> That url i posted is a little out of date.. some of the url's are wrong due to version changes in the isos
<Jordan_U> lucas_: Install kernel, if it's a package an entry is added automatically and if you are compiling one yourself you run "update-grub", just like grub legacy. What do these non geeks need to do with boot any boot loader configuration files?
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: i was thinking of downlading a RC ISO,im reinstalling Kubuntu 9.10,im on suse right now,i wanted to make a live USB,but now i can directly use the alpha 5 iso i have
<lucas_> yeah right explain that to a noob
<Jordan_U> lucas_: Explain what? What noob even needs to know grub exists?
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  or use unetbootin. :)
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: doesnt work
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: it never does....
<lucas_> Jordan_U: ur right
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  odd.. its pretty much always worked for me.
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: hmm... do you do anything after unetbootin is finished?
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  normally no.
<shadeslayer> ok..
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  you can rename the ubuntu isolinux.cfg to be syslinux.cfg to get the default ubuntu menu items if you want
<Dr_Willis> some box's i had to enable the LBA flag on the partition also.
<Dr_Willis> I got one machine that wont boot ANY usb flash drive i try.. but it has bios/menu items to boot the things..
<Dr_Willis> but its an old machine
<what> O WOW -
<what> Now that i'm used to this just a little bit, working with lvm's really is nice!
<shadeslayer> bbl
<what> It was attempting the full disk encrypted lvm encrypted /home setup that got me pumpin on it.
<Dr_Willis> Stuff like that i tend to avoide. :)
<Dr_Willis> had to many disasters in the past with that fancy-new-gizmos  like lvm and raid.
<what> Dr_Willis: eventually the parinoia sets in.
<what> lvm isnt new
<what> But i never worked with it much personally other than doing a few installs. Really a perfect setup for multibooting.
<Dr_Willis> w
<Dr_Willis> its quiet.... tooo quiet..
<snkcld> sup
<slimjim> Hello all, I'm looking for a way to disable graphical booting on Karmic, any clues?
<chris|> slimjim, remove "quiet splash" from the linux line in your grub.cfg
<slimjim> chris|: thanks
<slimjim> will this give me text booting or just the grub text menu?
<slimjim> chris|: where do I find the grub.cfg file?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis>  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> but DONT edit that file
<Dr_Willis> edit the proper config files and rerun update-grub
<slimjim> Dr_Willis: so how do I get rid of the graphical boot?
<slimjim> ok so which is the proper config file to edit?
<slimjim> why is it so hard to do, in Jaunty I just used the startup-manager and deleted the usplash theme, but it won't let me do it on Karmic, thats a serious bug.
<Dr_Willis> slimjim:  what do you mean by graphical?>
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<iamfossy> hi all , anyone has problems with avidemux 2.5.1 and pulse ?
<Dr_Willis> grub boots to -> usplash, to xsplash to gdm......
<slimjim> Dr_Willis: I mean i want to see all the daemons starting up ....OK etc
<Dr_Willis> remove the 'quiet' option in /etc/default/grub i think
<slimjim> no boot image at all
<Dr_Willis> and use the nosplash option perhaps.
<slimjim> i want ONLY text at booting
<Dr_Willis>  and remove xsplash
<slimjim> how? please?
<Dr_Willis> remove the 'quiet' option in /etc/default/grub i think
<iamfossy> removing quite and splash helps
<iamfossy> you have to grub.conf
<joaopinto> startup-manager needs to be updated to grub2
<Dr_Willis> you dont edit grub.conf directly
<iamfossy> thats the way , you've to edit grub.conf from nano giving it RW permissions
<iamfossy> thats one of the way
<Dr_Willis> thats the worse way.
<iamfossy> :) i know , but it has come in handy for me
<joaopinto> that is the wrong way
<Dr_Willis> thats th windows way
<slimjim> there's no /etc/default/grub at all
<iamfossy> its in /etc/init.d/grub
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<joaopinto> hum, something happened to grub on the last update
<Dr_Willis> ls -l /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 796 2009-10-11 03:08 /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> there was a grub update i saw that.. havent rebooted yet.
<slimjim> oh me neither
<iamfossy> it worked fine for me
<joaopinto> I don't have /etc/default/grub either
<iamfossy> I don't have /etc/default/grub either
<joaopinto> after the upgrade
<iamfossy> yup i even rebooted , its all fine
<Dr_Willis> did you do a clean install?  or upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> weird...
<joaopinto> i have a clean install, is the upgrade from yesterday
<Dr_Willis> i just update/graded 10 min ago and saw the grub updates
<iamfossy> guys , problem with avidemux any fixes : trouble initializing audio
<iamfossy> i want to set audio output to pulse but theres no such thing in edit>preferences>plugins
<iamfossy> version = 2.5.1
<slimjim> on etc/init.d/grub-common
<slimjim> but doesnt seem like there's anything to edit there in that regard
<iamfossy> @slimjim what are you trying to find
<joaopinto> he is trying to find the grub2 options file, which is gone with the latest update
<slimjim> iamfossy: trying to disable graphical booting and getting ONLY text while booting
<iamfossy> all config scripts that generate grub.conf present here /etc/grub.d/
<joaopinto> iamfossy, right, but that is not where the custom config options are expected to be
<Dr_Willis> and in /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> let me reboot aand see if mine vanishes...
<Dr_Willis> brb
<slimjim> i didnt reboot and its still gone
<slimjim> i'll reboot see if it reappears, heh.
<iamfossy> guys plz help me with avidemux
<rsk> iamfossy: what's the bug?
<iamfossy> trouble initializing audio
<rsk> pastebin complete output
<iamfossy> ok
<Dr_Willis> I still have a /etc/default/grub here
<iamfossy> @rsk no crash as such but in terminal it shows NULL AUDIO DEVICE , i can open videos but no sound come through it
 * Dr_Willis installs avidemux
<iamfossy> @ DR Willis , what installs ?
<slimjim> Still no /etc/default/grub after reboot.
<gurut> are there still boot issues in the updates or are they resolved after the FinalFreeze?
<joaopinto> erm, wait, i do have a /etc/default/grub
<joaopinto> gurut, what do you mean by boot issues ?
<joaopinto> there is no relation between FinalFreeze and "boot issues"
<gurut> I heard there were heavy development on the bootupprocess earlier this month
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<Dr_Willis> [Alsa] Using device :dmix
<Dr_Willis> [Alsa]Error setting format.
<gurut> Has that been finished, or laid to rest yet?
<joaopinto> there was some development, but never got an unbootable system lately
<gurut> ok, sounds good thank you
<iamfossy> i'm loving karmic
<gurut> trying to install and update to current from beta on my VB atm
<joaopinto> slimjim, probably you dont have grub2 installed
<iamfossy> its  a dream OS
<rsk> you dream about it being less crappy? :p
<joaopinto> lol
<iamfossy> :) its still under development , you cant blame it
<gurut> I love the new bootup, lets just hope that all the terminal outputs are killed when the final release is out
<gurut> If it is, the awe will be widespread :)
<iamfossy> i hate to install nvidia drivers on every kernel upgrade
<joaopinto> there is no terminal output at the moment, but how does that make the system better ?
<slimjim> iamfossy: two major issues still not solved in Karmic are the one of the slow USB transfer rates, and the iwl3945 driver bandwidth limited issue.
<Dr_Willis> actually i see no more terminal messages any more.
<Dr_Willis> used to see a few.. they are all gnone now.
<gurut> it does not, bit its easier to convince windows lover when the screen dont scroll with bootuptexts
<iamfossy> even i do not see any terminal msgs , anyone know the kernel thats on freeze
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, check CTRL-ALT-F8 :P
<slimjim> joapinto: thanks
<joaopinto> gurut, like windows users care about the boot process :)
<joaopinto> if
<gurut> Yes they do
<gurut> its like the first chapter of a book
<gurut> it has to be really good or the reader will put the book down
<rsk> haha
<iamfossy> @gurut naaa
<rsk> how do you explain windows 90% marketshare then?
<Dr_Willis> MS cared.. or else they wouldent of invent4d that silly feature where it asks touse your flash drive for a 'cache to speed up boot up'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<joaopinto> oh, so looking at the BIOS messages sploits everything
<Dr_Willis> rsk:  mass insanity.
<joaopinto> because actually on some systems the boot process takes as much as the bios init
<Dr_Willis> it does take about as long for the bios to init.. as it does to boot to grub here.
<Dr_Willis> err bootto GDM. :)
<rsk> gurut: do you think a user went, oh this is my new pc i bought, let's boot it up. "oh this isn't to nice, maybe i should look for an alternative OS"
<joaopinto> lol
<rsk> ever, in history
<iamfossy> chrome OS is coming up with a complete new writeup of code and concept
<joaopinto> users don't care how it boots, they care how they use them
<Dr_Willis> I will belive it when i see it.
<iamfossy> everything matters for an OS
<Dr_Willis> given how well trained users are to put up wth 'crud' in other os's.... they put up with a lot of stuff. :)
<joaopinto> well, they care about boot time, because that's lost time
<iamfossy> boot time is shower time for some users :P
<Dr_Willis> vs 'having to reboot to install a joystick driver time'
<joaopinto> iamfossy, right, 0,0000000001%
<iamfossy> :)
<rsk> they removed ubuntu cola from my store nearby
<rsk> :(
<Dr_Willis> rsk:  file a bug report.
<rsk> actually
<Dr_Willis> :)
<rsk> they have a mailbox for suggestions
<iamfossy> i reported my USB issue right
<rsk> "hello dear store, i've been using you as my primry source of nutrition for a while and everything works great, except that you removed the Ubuntu cola from the shelfs, so please re-commit that fix"
<iamfossy> it was solved
<vivid> anyone know if i can remove or disable pulseaudio so i can get only alsa, which works perfectly for me?
<joaopinto> vivid, which issues do you have with pulseaudio ?
<vivid> the same issues ive always had, my mic doesnt work, it lags when i run wine, and causes far more problems for me than provides features i use
<joaopinto> have you filed bug reports about those issues ?
<vivid> yup, they tell me to check my configuration, when i ask what config files i should be looking at, they dont respond
<joaopinto> ok
<vivid> they say, check alsamixer, when i use alsamixer and unmute my mic playback, it works, but pulse doesnt pick it up, never has
<joaopinto> have you tried it on karmic, there have been some major improvements to PA on karmic
<joaopinto> ?
<vivid> this is karmic
<Dr_Willis> :)
<joaopinto> have you set the input device on the sound settings ?
<vivid> i can get it to work by changing the audio device profile
<vivid> doesnt matter what i change it to, just changing it works
<joaopinto> my mic was not working because the wrong device was set
<vivid> when i close the app that uses the mic and re open it, i have to do this again
<Dr_Willis> theres the answer.. stop closeing it!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<joaopinto> you mean, everytime you close the app, it changes the PA input device ?
<vivid> no, when i close the app and start it up again, i have to go into audio prefs and change the profile to get pulse to pick it up
<joaopinto> which app are you refering to, it can be a bug with the app with PA, and not about PA per si
<vivid> any app that i want to use my mic with
<slimjim> After installing Grub2 and editting /etc/default/grub (uncommenting the console booting option as it says) I'm still getting the splash image at boot. Please, how to I ged rid of this image???
<vivid> steam apps, VOIP apps
<joaopinto> slimjim, did you run update-grub ?
<slimjim> joapinto: no?
<Dr_Willis> You HAVE to rerun update-grub after altering configs
<joaopinto> vivid, any native app ?
<vivid> spux
<slimjim> Dr_Willis: how do i do that?
<vivid> for one
<vivid> *anything* that uses the mic
<Dr_Willis> slimjim:  just a guess.. but i bet 'sudo update-grub' :)
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<joaopinto> touch $HOME/.pulse_a11y_nostart ; echo autospawn = no|tee -a ~/.pulse/client.con
<joaopinto> f ; killall pulseaudio
<joaopinto> the gnome mixer will stop working, you will need to use alsamixer
<vivid> cant i recompile gnome-mixer without pulseaudio?
<tgpraveen> !ubuntu-in
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-in
<legend2440> can someone recommend a usb flash drive that definitely works with ubuntu. from what i've read in forums the SanDisk Cruzer with U3 can cause problems. any advice?
<slimjim> Dr_Willis: thanks, I'll try rebooting again
<joaopinto> afaik no, gnome adopted pulseaudio
<joaopinto> vivid, pulseaudio is not just about extra features, PA is the future
 * shadeslayer is back on kubuntu :)
<vivid> joaopinto and ill be glad to use it when it works as good or better than alsa on my hardware
<joaopinto> unfortunatelly I don't have the kno-how require to help you diagnozing your sound issues :\
<joaopinto> vivid, pulseaudios uses ALSA
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: your advice worked....
<vivid> i know
<joaopinto> vivid, for that, someone with the required skills will need to check the issue, disabling PA will stop being a solution on the long term :P
<Dr_Willis> what advice? :)
 * Dr_Willis has very short memory
<[diablo]> sorry, but must say 9.10 is looking like its certainly going to be the best release ever... well done guys!
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: unetbootin can be used to boot a usb drive
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: and now im back on kubuntu,ive done a complete circle :P
<vivid> joaopinto, pretty sure it will continue to be an option as long as pulse uses alsa
<joaopinto> vivid, not when the other high level tools get integrated with PA only
<joaopinto> like it happened to the gnome mixer
<slimjim> OK, so I installed Grub2, I uncommented the console option in /etc/default/grub , I ran sudo update-grub, rebooted, but the image is still there.. Please, is there ANYONE that knows how to rid of this image at booting and get a text booting without ANY images untill I log in the desktop.. is it even possible on Karmic????
<vivid> joaopinto when did they integrate pulse into gnome? 2.26? cuz in 2.26 i was able to rebuild gnome-mixer without pulse
<shadeslayer> slimjim: ok,first of all what image?
<joaopinto> slimjim, do you remove the quiet and splash options ?
<shadeslayer> oh the splash
<slimjim> joapinto: remove them from where?
<joaopinto> vivid, http://live.gnome.org/PulseAudio
<joaopinto> slimjim, from the grub options ?
<slimjim> joapinto: the grub options where?
<Amaranth> slimjim: /etc/default/grub
<Amaranth> slimjim: but you can't get rid of the image with the progress bar
<Amaranth> slimjim: well, you can if you uninstall xsplash but then you'll just see the Xorg root weave instead, not text
<joaopinto> I assumed he was refering to usplash :P
<Dillizar> hey does 9.10 comes with preinstalled eagleusb
<Dillizar> ??
<joaopinto> wha'ts that ?
<Dillizar> for usb modem drivers
<Amaranth> Dillizar: ubuntu doesn't even have a package called eagleusb
<Dr_Willis> The image with the progress bar is XSPLASH you can remove that.
<Amaranth> is it a kernel module?
<bazhang> !find eagleusb
<Dr_Willis> or you can edit the gdm configs to disable it.
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: you can but removing it won't get you a longer text boot
<ubottu> Package/file eagleusb does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> or just dont start gdm. :)
<valgaav> joaopinto:  not everyone use gnome, and in kde pulse will not be the only backend any time in foreseeable future
<Amaranth> like I said, you'll just see the root weave instead
<slimjim> Amaranth: Why is that?? I thought most people use open source because it's customizable and now I see it isn't?
<Amaranth> or a solid brown color or something
<Amaranth> slimjim: because X starts before the boot is finished
<Dr_Willis> if you want to see all the messages scroll by.. disable gdm i guess..
<slimjim> anyway i'd rather get the x boot
<Amaranth> so X hides your boot messages
<joaopinto> valgaav, right, so people will just change their windows manager because of the sound backend ?
<Dr_Willis> Not sure why you really need to see all the messages.. unless theres an error
<Dillizar> bazhang with cable internet when i put the usb modem works but when i put the dsl modem usb doesnt work i googled it and said i nee eagleusb
<slimjim> so can i safely uninstall xsplash?
<Dr_Willis> alt-cttrl-f8 has most of my boot messages on it
<Dr_Willis> slimjim:  i have removed it with no problems
<Dr_Willis> not that you gain a lot
<Amaranth> but, again, you'll get something worse than a splash screen if you remove it
<Dr_Willis> given how Ugly that splash screen is....
<slimjim> that's just so wrong
 * shadeslayer wonders if kubuntu will get xsplash
<Dr_Willis> i dident find it being gone  -  made anything uglier. :)
<joaopinto> slimjim, just for curiositoy, what is your problem with the graphical boot ?
<Amaranth> slimjim: it's wrong that we start X as soon as we can?
<slimjim> how come in jaunty it didn't have that, it was onlt text....??
<valgaav> joaopinto:  they change it becuase of mono, so why not becuase of pulse ? it depends on people view really
 * Dr_Willis set his grub backgfound, and xsplashm and  gdm  user desktop wallpapers tobe the same nice neutral blue color.
<slimjim> joapinto: its so ugly my mind is exploding, sorry for being so blunt.
<Dillizar> when will the rc be ready?
<Dr_Willis> that brown dithered wallpaper is indeede very nasty
<joaopinto> valgaav, uh ? someone drops gnome because of mono ? I am not refering to gangs, those change anything because of something :)
<shadeslayer> Dillizar: 22nd
<joaopinto> slimjim, just override the xsplash image
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: it's not dithered unless you use 16-bit color for some reason
<joaopinto> slimjim, or presse CTRL-ATL-F8 during boot :P
<slimjim> joapinto: how?
<Dr_Willis> /usr/share/images/xsplash
<Dr_Willis> Amaranth:   using the nvidia drivers here.. and they look nasty.. actually it may also be due to it streatching the wallpaper across 2 monitors.
<Dr_Willis> that makes the banding look even worse
<slimjim> Dr_Willis: I cannot remove xsplash without removing Ubuntu-Desktop...
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: ah yeah, that is a known issue
<Dr_Willis> I dont see the point of the fancy background - a nice solid brown/blue/green would be fine
<Amaranth> slimjim: you don't need to have ubuntu-desktop installed
<Dr_Willis> slimjim:  so? :)
<joaopinto> slimjim, ubuntu-destop is just a meta package
<slimjim> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> The way xsplash/gdm picks what image from  /usr/share/images/xsplash   seems.. rather.. confused.
<joaopinto> what is throbber_xtra_large.png ?
<Amaranth> that reminds me, I went through my other Ubuntu install and removed every single package I don't need that doesn't also remove ubuntu-* packages
<Dr_Willis> i put names/res#s on each image so i could see what ones it picks.. and xsplash used one.. gdm used a different one.. changed back when xsplash  came back up...
<Amaranth> was fun :)
<G_A_C> has anyone else lost alt-tab functionality in Gnome recently?
<joaopinto> G_A_C, not me
<G_A_C> just this morning I've found it wasn't working, and it was unbound in the gnome keyboard shortcuts applet
<G_A_C> I was playing in the shortcuts applet recently to try and get a couple of my toshiba hotkeys working but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have unbound alt-tab :)
<Dr_Willis> it works here G_A_C
<Dr_Willis> G_A_C:  try with a newly made user as a test
<shadeslayer> oh btw guys,happy diwali from all of us in india :D
<G_A_C> Dr_Willis: easily fixed, I've just rebound it
<G_A_C> just seemed odd, wondered whether I'd done it, or a system update
<G_A_C> guess it must have been me after all if no one else has experienced it :D
<G_A_C> I should be more careful playing around in there, apparently...
<Dr_Willis> 'dont touch that button!'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: the big one right here on this panel?
<Dr_Willis> Nooo Not that button!
<Dr_Willis> The Shiny Jolly BUtton!
<shadeslayer> oh you meant the big red one over there
 * shadeslayer pushes big red button
<Dr_Willis> USB Panic Button
<Dr_Willis> http://www.latestbuy.com/usb-panic-button.html?affid=238782593&utm_source=prodFeed6&utm_medium=xml&utm_campaign=prodFeed_froogle
<shadeslayer> poof.... : In other news the MS office at redmond was nuked
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: hahahaha
<shadeslayer> pity it wont work with ubuntu...
<leaf-sheep> To those who never used a cronjob before, I'm trying to obtain a "Select best editor" ASCII ART.  Will somebody be kind enough to run "crontab -e" and copy/paste the ASCII for the script I'm working on?
<newuser> guys is there a way to make my swap partition larger?This is what i do http://imagebin.ca/img/7_Iz6hN.png           is there way to merge the two unallocated spaces into one partition and then to format it as a swap?I can not find the way how to merge them.
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  write a driver. :)
<Dr_Willis> shouldent be too hard.
<shadeslayer> newuser: if the 2 partitions are side by side,then yes
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. heres a 4gb flash drive thats also an insence burner....
<shadeslayer> they can be merger
<newuser> no they are not
<shadeslayer> newuser: then it cant be done,sorry
<newuser> really?
<G_A_C> newuser: the Gparted live cd should be able to help you....
<G_A_C> delete one swap partition, move the Linux partition into the space, and then enlarge your existing swap into the free space
<shadeslayer> yeah that can be done,but theres no simple way
<newuser> I can not move the linux partition because it is larger than the swap
<G_A_C> be warned that some of your partition identifiers might change though so might need to edit fstab/grub.conf
<G_A_C> actually, ignore that, ubuntu uses UUIDs in grub/fstab so it should be fine
<void^_> newuser: some of that unallocated space is in an extended partition. you'll have to re-create the extended partition to either include all or none of that space. no idea if gparted can do that.
<G_A_C> I think gparted can resize extended partitions as long as there's space to stretch it into
<newuser> ok I'll try that using the gparted in ubuntu live cd
<piggz> lo....just installed the beta on an acer aspire one....mostly works great, apart from sleep/resume ......... it sleeps, but resume just gives  a black screen
<Dr_Willis> If you need more swap. you can always add a swap file...
<newuser> so do i have to delete the extendet partition in order to make it larger?This will destroy the linux installation within it
<G_A_C> newuser: what I'd do in that situation is; resize the extended partition to the left into the free space, then move your Linux partition to the left of the extended partition, then resize swap to what you want
<G_A_C> obviously you don't need all that 23gb for swap, so I'd also extend the linux partition while I had gparted open, but leave some for the swap
<newuser> the 23gb is for shared partition.I can not touch that
<vivid> joaopinto, i was able to get it working by installing a different sound card, clearly pulseaudio has issues with the previous one
<newuser> I moved some free space within the extended partition.I thought that that free space will automatically be merged into one when I delete the swap partition.That did not happen
<joaopinto> virtuald, try chatting with dtchen, he should be able debugging your sound issue, when he has some time :P
<newuser> is gparted live cd able to resize partitions that are not next to each other?
<newuser> or gparted live cd is the same thing I have in ubuntu live cd
<vivid> now the only issue is getting sound with other apps while using wine : /
<virtuald> I guess you mean vivid, joaopinto.
<joaopinto> ops, yes, vivid
<Dr_Willis> at least i finally got rid of the sound popping for my sound card.
<Lord-Readman> hello
<rsk> hello
<Lord-Readman> just tried to upgrade to ext4 with
<Lord-Readman> tune2fs -j /dev/DEV
<Lord-Readman> sorry... with tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/DEV
<newuser> if I get mount point does not exist what can I do?
<Dr_Willis> You did use the actual devicename instead of 'DEV' ?
 * Dr_Willis has to ask..
<Lord-Readman> nope
 * Dr_Willis hit the nail on the head.
<Lord-Readman> how can I tell the device name>
<Lord-Readman> ?*
<Dr_Willis> sudo fdisk -l and look i guess.
<rsk> right that command didn't do anything
<Dr_Willis> upgrading to ext4 is not woth the hassle i hear. You dont gain much from it.
<Dr_Willis> Now if you do a REiNSTANL definatly tell the install to use ext4
<Dr_Willis> !info nawm
<ubottu> nawm (source: nawm): Non-windowmanager with windowmanager functionality. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20030130-2.2 (karmic), package size 50 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Lord-Readman> yes the how to said about a fresh install would office higher performance
<newuser> is it possible to mount the usb if I use the same usb as a live usb
<Lord-Readman> sda1 is HPFS/NTFS, sda2 is Extended, sda5 is Linux and sda6 is the swap
<Dr_Willis> the live usb - should be mountable yes.
<Lord-Readman> so sda2 is the one to run the command on?
<Dr_Willis> Lord-Readman:  your linux is 'sda5' as you said..
<Dr_Willis> sda2 is extended.. it holding the other 2 partitions
<Lord-Readman> ah I took extended as ext3
<Dr_Willis> Primary vs Extended partitiobns.
<Lord-Readman> Thank you Dr_Willis , we all have to start somewhere, unfortunatly its the bottom for me
<newuser> mount /dev/sbd/ /tmp/usb/ gives error mount point does not exist
<shadeslayer> newuser: mkdir /temp/usb
<Dr_Willis> newuser:  well the MOUNTPOINT has to exist befor you mount to it.
<newuser> ok
<shadeslayer> newuser: then try
<vivid> another question, is it possible to decrease the loading time of grub2?
<Dr_Willis>  and your /dev/sbd is proberly wrong also.  sdb1  perhaps
<shadeslayer> vivid: dont think se
<shadeslayer> *so
<Dr_Willis> grub has timeouts.. but ive seen a few systems that take grub  a bit longer to scan the system/disks. not sure why
<newuser> mount: /dev/sdb already mounted or /tmp/usb/ busy
<newuser> maybe with / at the end
<vivid> shadeslayer, takes a little while for you too?
<Dr_Willis> newuser:  are you sre you want /dev/sdb and not /dev/sdb1 ?
<shadeslayer> btw is it possible to find the best server for repos via command line
<shadeslayer> vivid: nope
<Lord-Readman> ok i ran the command and it said to run e2fsck, i did, and it says its mounted, do you want to continue on the mounted fs
<Dr_Willis> Lord-Readman:  thats proberly not a good idea to do it to a mounted filesystem
<Dr_Willis> Lord-Readman:  i would boot a live cd and do it from there.
<Dr_Willis> Lord-Readman:  or not do it at all..
<newuser> not very sure what this means http://pastebay.com/61760 .I know the size of the usb it is 999mb
<Lord-Readman> thanks
<Dr_Willis> newuser:  as i said.. its 'sdb1' not 'sdb'
<newuser> ok
<Dr_Willis> newuser:  sudo mkdir /tmp/TheDrive
<Dr_Willis> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /tmp/TheDrive
<Dr_Willis> cd TheDrive
<Dr_Willis> ls
<Dr_Willis> :)
<newuser> do I have to type /bla/bla/ or /bla/bla ?
<Dr_Willis> oops  cd /tmp/TheDrive
<shadeslayer> newuser: the second one
<Dr_Willis> no need for / on the end that ive ever noticed
<Dr_Willis> Tryit and see?
<newuser> ok 10x
<Dr_Willis> flash drive automounting - is still goofed up it seems for many people
 * leaf-sheep automounts Dr_Willis 
<Dr_Willis> You SICK little monkey!
<newuser> new eror http://pastebay.com/61761
<Dr_Willis> I was saveing myself for  my weding night!
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dr_Willis> newuser:  it might be just easier if you rebooted and tried again. :)
<Dr_Willis> then try to undo all your other mounting commands.
<newuser> so it is already mounted
<Dr_Willis> it says its on /cdrom
<Dr_Willis> look there and see
<Dr_Willis> No idea how it got TO /cdrom
<newuser> I can not reboot because  I need to save error from aprted.If i reboot without saving it it is lost
<newuser> if something is not mounted will I be able to do ls on it?
<newuser> I can list directories in /cdrom
<newuser> I'm saving it there.i hope it will stay there
<newuser> well I can not save it cp: cannot create regular file `/cdrom/gparted_details.htm': Read-only file system
<newuser> my usb is not read only
<newuser> maybe the system thinks that my usb is a cdrom.Maybe this is the problem
<newuser> I gave up on it
<newuser> network manger just died on the live session
<gnomefreak> newuser: does cp -r help at all?
<Dr_Willis> go to /cdrom and try it as root
<Dr_Willis> cd /cdrom
<Dr_Willis> sudo touch If_This_Works_I_can_write_as_Root
<Dr_Willis> depending on how it mounted.. its very likely its permissions dont llet the user access it fully
<newuser> I am root
<Dr_Willis> check the output of the 'mount' command and see how its mounted
<penguin42> If that's a cdrom why would you expect to be able to write to it?
<Dr_Willis> its just mounted to /cdrom for some silly reason
<Dr_Willis> its a flash drive
<newuser> it is not a cdrom
<penguin42> oh right :-)
<Dr_Willis> Unless it has U3 feature  on it - then it will show up as 3 devices
<leaf-sheep> Wouldn't it be easier to.. email?
<newuser> clear
<Dr_Willis> oops 2 devices
 * Dr_Willis dosent even know what the origianl problem is/was/
<leaf-sheep> How about pastebinit? Write down the tinyurl address or something like that.
<Dr_Willis> theres always 'ubuntone' :) 2gb of space
<leaf-sheep> Surrender to the king of clouds? Never!
<newuser> large mount output http://pastebay.com/61773
<Dr_Willis> newuser:  you are just interested in teh lines that mention /dev/sdb1
<Dr_Willis> /dev/sdb1 on /cdrom type vfat (rw)
<Dr_Willis> You are usong a slax live cd?
<newuser> no ubuntu beta 9.10
<Dr_Willis> /dev/sr0 on /media/SLAX type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit,uid=999,gid=999,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500)
<Dr_Willis> you have a slax cd in the drive? :)
<newuser> it is in the cd rom but i hav enot booted from it
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: This is what happen when you surrender to the clouds! (From my personal EXP) --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sidekick_data_loss_2009
<Dr_Willis> so ..... what are you trying to do exactly newuser ?
<newuser> I want to copy file to the same usb I'm running the live session from
<Dr_Willis> so  the following command    'sudo touch /cdrom/testfile'   works or not?
<newuser> touch: cannot touch `/cdrom/testfile': Read-only file system
<leaf-sheep> newuser: Not a persistent USB? I'm guessing.
<newuser> yes
<newuser>  it is not a persistent one
<Dr_Willis> persistant or not wouldent matter
 * Dr_Willis boots his ubuntu flash drive in the spare laptop
<Dr_Willis> You could just boot your slac cd and copy the files over to the flash drive that way. :) that maybe quicker.
<newuser> if the usb is mounted to the cdrom where the slax cd is mounted then?
<Dr_Willis> but im pretty sure i was able to access files/delete/make things on my ubuntu-live-flash usb befor
<Dr_Willis> the whole mountinglayout of that thing is goofy. ive noidea how it came tobe on /cdrom
<newuser> once I leave the session the file is gone.ANyway I'll just email it.
<shadeslayer> newuser: you have /dev/cdrom0,/dev/cdrom1,2,3....
<shadeslayer> so you can have multiple mount points
<Dr_Willis> just now on my live-flash boot i was aboe to   make a file on /cdrom as root via sudi
<Dr_Willis> sudo
<Dr_Willis> the / of the usb drive gets mounted to /cdrom by default it seems.
<newuser> I listing the /dev directory.i se only one cdrom
<Dr_Willis> I would have to suggest just rebooting and trying it  again.
<Dr_Willis> all i did was boot up..  'sudo -s' 'cd /cdrom'   'cp /whatever/whever /cdrom' and it worked
<newuser> how did you make your live usb?I used unetbooin under winwods
<Dr_Willis> I ten dto use unetbootin or theusb-creator tool in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> i forget howi made this one
<Dr_Willis> it really shouldent matter
<Dr_Willis> I proberly used the usb-creator tool in ubuntu for this one. It seems tohave a persistant save file
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: Ah-ha! You're using a persistent save file! We're not comparing the same thing now, are we? :)
<newuser> it looks so :)
<Dr_Willis> persistant save files dont matter in the access of the hard drive
<Dr_Willis> flash drive
<Dr_Willis> im not even sure this thing has a persistant save or not. its just my install flash drive
<gnomefreak> for some reason formatting a flash drive doesnt allow you to select ext4
<Dr_Willis> my /dev/sda1 is mounted to /cdrom same as his
<leaf-sheep> So in the conclusion, sending emails to yourself really get things done more fast.
 * leaf-sheep jot that one in his tiny notebook.
<Dr_Willis> or not goofing thingsup by grying a dozen + mount command variantsions
<Dr_Willis> works much better
<leaf-sheep> Definitely. ;3
<Dr_Willis> converting a unetbootin 'setup' to a persistant save -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811397
 * shadeslayer <3 unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> i jsut wish unetbootin was smarter about ubuntu and dident do such odd stuff with the syslinux configs
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<Dr_Willis> and had a check box for a persistant save file creation
<Dr_Willis> You can move the ubuntu isolinux.cfg to syslinux.cfg to get back a more 'normal' menu
<shadeslayer> i wish it added a option to check itself
<Dr_Willis> be really neat if Unetbootin ever starts using Grub2.. then it could set up to boot an ISO file
<shadeslayer> yay.. only 6 hrs to complete the upgrade....then i need to install the restricted package thingy and im all set!
<Dr_Willis> 6 hrs? you on  a tin can and a string?
<jemark> wow, that's a long time
<tgpraveen> Not everyone has a fast connection
<tgpraveen> :-(
<TuTUXG> anyone uses chromium ppa build with kde4? karmic 64bit
<tgpraveen> I didn't even update as I don't have a unlimited connection
<jemark> tgpraveen, a time limit?
<tgpraveen> data limits
<tgpraveen> waaah!
 * tgpraveen hates stupid net connections of my place
<amgarchIn9> meantime, is there a way to avoid typing keyring password every time after automatic login to the network applet to configure wireless?
<amgarchIn9> another thing, how do I disable ubuntu-one applet from starting every time I log into KDE and also requesting the keyword passwrod from me?
<TerminX> amgarchIn9: found this on google for you :p http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<diverse_izzue> tgpraveen, i suffer with you, my isp recently informed me that i use too much volume :-(
 * shadeslayer has a 128kbps connection
<shadeslayer> :'(
<shadeslayer> if only there was a way that i could boost my net connection
<diverse_izzue> shadeslayer, so new packages come in faster than you can download them? :-)
<Dr_Willis> You youse too much.. BUT if you pay us more... for a faster connection.... err... wait a min...
<shadeslayer> diverse_izzue: yup
<diverse_izzue> ah the sadness
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> ive had luck sometimes.... on a really fast server my download speed jumps to 30 kBps
<shadeslayer> right now its 21
<tgpraveen> I want to move to finland where it is recognized rightly that a 1 mbps connection is a FUNDAMENTAL right
<shadeslayer> tgpraveen: :o
<amgarchIn9> TerminX: citation: "gnome-keyring will be handed your login password and, if they are the same". I dont type password when booting, I ve set up automatic login to avoid doing that. Moreover, I changed my login password so it doesnt match that for gnome keyring. And I dont know how to change the latter.
 * tgpraveen wants to finnish becoming Finish
<shadeslayer> hehe..
<TerminX> amgarchIn9: I'm sure google knows how to change the gnome-keyring password to match :p
<shadeslayer> and today i found out that by placing my LCD in a particular position,i could get a *much* clearer pic
<TerminX> it looks like you don't even have to edit the file in /etc/pam.d anymore, just install the package and make sure the passwords match
<shadeslayer> rather than the "look at the screen directly @ 90o"
<amgarchIn9> TerminX: yes, google tells to use "gnome-keyring-manager", and also it tells that it is superseeded by "seahorse" since Gnome 2.22. The former is not installed, the latter offers to change only the login password.
<Dr_Willis> Odd.. trying same video in vlc and gnome-mplayer - i get jumpy/jerky sound/playback in vlc.
<Dr_Willis> but not gnome-mplayer
<Ian_Corne> vlc is cpu heavy iirc
<Ian_Corne> totem is nice :)
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: xorg hates vlc :P
<Dr_Willis> I consider totem to be PooPoo. :)
<shadeslayer> kaffeine ftw
<Dr_Willis> rarely have issues with vlc.  Couldbe this is a High-def video  or somthing.
<shadeslayer> wow... : 688 << free RAM
<Dr_Willis> There we go.. Switched vlc to use pulse audio instead of 'default' and sound is no longer jumpy
<Dr_Willis> heh - vlc has 'color ascii art' output
<Ian_Corne> mplayer too
<Ian_Corne> :p
<Dr_Willis> and you can almost make out what its showing
<amgarchIn9> anybody managed to combine *automatic* login with password-less setup of the wireless in 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> Not in 9.10   - wife took my netbook. :) so i havent tried yet
<Dr_Willis> paswordless wireelss = apps-> scessories -> password and encryption keys - you some how set up a 'blank' password for the wallet manager - I recall
<amgarchIn9> Dr_Willis: yes I was doing that in KDE, no way for gnome
<Dr_Willis> Hmm,.., did it in gnome befor..
<Dr_Willis> not ever tried kde.
<newuser> the gparted error was that a partition I want to resize was mounted , even I told gparted to unmount it.So I unmounted all the partitions from nautilius and now gparted is working.i hope it will not spoiled my ubuntu installation :)
<amgarchIn9> Dr_Willis: ok, let me try with the blank. rebooting
<Dr_Willis> newuser:  the normal way do to it - is to boot a live cd and use gparted from that -  Much safer and nothing will be mounted by default
<newuser> probably but I slready started doing this from ubuntu.Noone said if the gparted live cd has more features then the gparted appilcation that it is in live ubuntu cd
<newuser> *than
<Dr_Willis> The Gparted Live cd - is ok.  I perfer te System Rescue Live cd.
<Dr_Willis> gparted is one application on those cd's - theere are other apps installed  for specific tasks.
<newuser> do you know weather it is possible using some app to resize partitions that are not next to each other?Or you can only resize partitions that are neighbors
<newuser> guys do you know a free web host that support cgi scripts for the free accounts?
<Dr_Willis> to 'resize' you have to have adjacent space to resize into.. so thus they need to be next to each other.
<Dr_Willis> You could MOVE some around then resizwe taking several 'steps' to do it. if you wanted
<newuser> 10x for the explanation
<Dr_Willis> also resizing from/to Primary /extended(logicals)  may be difficult also. even if they are next to each other
<eagles0513875> hey Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Hmm?
<Jaymac> karmic seems to have bricked out on me... i'm getting an error on bootup: "Cannot create link /etc/mtab~   Perhaps there is a stale lock file?" anyone have any ideas?
<zer0x> Hi all, anyone here having a problem with the stock kernel and latest updates?
<zer0x> I am getting an error about /dev/mem ?!
<Jaymac> i haven't installed anything or changed any configuration since this morning.. a ll that has happened is that i have installed latest updates
<Dr_Willis> Jaymac:  Hmm. normally a ~ is a 'backup' file  perhaps boot live cd and see if theres a /etc/mtab or /etc/mtab~
<Dr_Willis> I dont have a mtab~ here. just a mtab
<Jaymac> yeah i know.. is mtab~ something i can delete then you reckon?
<Jaymac> it implies something is locked up
<Dr_Willis> delete or rename to mtab
<Dr_Willis> if thers no mtab
<Dr_Willis> ive rarely if ever had to mess with mtab
<Jaymac> i've never touched it
<zer0x> Anyone have isses with update to 2.6.31-14-generic?
<zer0x> *issues
<shadeslayer> ill let you know in 5 hrs
<Dr_Willis> by that time there will be another round of upodates shadeslayer
<zer0x> Its broken here :( On the plus side the new -9 rt kernel is working fine :D
<Jaymac> Dr_Willis, it is giving me errors as well such as allmount: unable to mount / Perhaps there is a stale lock file...
<kindofabuzz> is it possible to encrypt ~ after install?
<Jaymac> also grub is behaving funny - it doesn't show my countdown timer anymore... i.e. usually it autoboots after 10 seconds to ubuntu
<Jaymac> anyway back soon
<zer0x> X restarted during latest update, anyone else get that?
<newuser> what is the equivalent linux commnad for chkdsk for errors and fix them?
<shadeslayer> newuser: fsck
<shadeslayer> newuser: see man fsck
<shadeslayer> !fsck | newuser :also
<ubottu> newuser :also: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: :)
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: hopefully there wont be another round of updates :P
 * zer0x reboots FTW!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<erry> hi
<zer0x> ok thats just plain odd, I just did a dpkg-reconfigure on linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic and it works now!?
<erry> um im using ubuntu 9.10
<erry> um, it reached 65 load without an apparent reason
<erry> i mean id ditn do anything to it
<zer0x> why would it work now, and not on the actual update?
<erry> well you have like what 12 days to fix those bugs
<erry> and idk if you can get it in such a little time
<erry> cause so far only 1 of my probs has been fixed
 * zer0x is happy & confused :D
 * erry is not very happy with her laptop's load
 * erry - nearly nothing is running n her laptop <_<
 * erry - you have 12 days to fix this :)
<zer0x> I think I'm gunna debsum this thing.. just in case...
<eagles0513875> erry:  lol whats wrong
<eagles0513875> erry: can you can check your load on the command line using top which is a dynamic program which shows you which process are using most of the cpu
<erry> eagles0513875, well itshouldnt have so much load
<erry> eagles0513875, im having difficulty moving the mouse but ok
<eagles0513875> erry: O_o
<eagles0513875> what kind of mouse laptop trackpad
<erry> im actually running an upgrade by now, but it started doing that before i started the upgrade
<erry> no, i mean its slow
<eagles0513875> erry: let it finish then we can trouble shoot it hit me up when its done
<erry> cause last time it did that i ran apt-get dist-upgrade
<erry> and it was automatically fixed
<eagles0513875> erry: i am always running dist-upgrade lol
<eagles0513875> erry: you on kde or gnome
<erry> according to top cp is using most cpu but that was only for a second now its pulseadio.. and that has a load of 7 still the total is almost 70
<erry> eagles0513875, eagles0513875
<erry> err
<erry> eagles0513875, gnome
<erry> ^^
<eagles0513875> you using wireless at the moment cuz im fighting with the network manager in kde :(
<Jaymac> Dr_Willis, still around?  I  have /etc/mtab, /etc/mtab~ (locked) /etc/mtab~1036 (locked), /etc/mtab~1068 (locked),  /etc/mtab~1069 (locked),  /etc/mtab~4555 (locked),  etc... do you have these files?
<erry> eagles0513875, i wish i could uise wireless >:(
<eagles0513875> :(
<erry> eagles0513875, how ever, im glad it worked, even for those 5 seconds it worked
<erry> it's an improvement from 0 seconds
<erry> so
<erry> well done
<eagles0513875> hehe
<erry> my server's only reached 70 load once
<eagles0513875> i have been lucky all my laptops have had broadcom support :) so im lucky but the cursed network manager in kde is broken :(
<erry> and its more..popular than my laptop :(
<eagles0513875> what you having this load on your laptop
<erry> yes
<erry> 70 load on a laptop
<eagles0513875> strange indeed
<erry> with no open ports
<erry> no network traffic
<erry> nothing that can justify it
<eagles0513875> probably right now apt-get is causing that load atm
<eagles0513875> now we will see with top
<erry> pulseaudio is at top
<erry> with 8% cpu use..
<zer0x> ewwww
<erry> 8 is a bit far from 67
<erry> sometimes Xorg goes there instead
<eagles0513875> keep looking at top if you can
<erry> but none of them is more than 7
<eagles0513875> its going to stay swapping them out
<erry> i am
<erry> eagles0513875, sometimes dpgkg comes but is still only around 6
<erry> eagles0513875, it started being SLOW before i ran the upgrrade :(
<erry> it did the same thing yesterday :(
<eagles0513875> ok erry try this command as top changes too much
<eagles0513875> try ps aux on the command line please
<erry> done
<eagles0513875> and look at the 3rd column which is the cpu usage
<erry> btw can u check if my site is online
<erry> somebody said its not
<erry> but firefox isnt gonna start this yrar
<erry> year
<eagles0513875> shoot the url
<eagles0513875> ill check it for ya
<erry> pokemonlake.com <<
<eagles0513875> what is using the most cpu according to ps aux
<erry> at;east its not a crash cause well im here :p
<eagles0513875> do you have any databases or anything or php on the site
<erry> eagles0513875, gconftool-something with 2.1 cpu
<tgpraveen> erry: you can use many more browsers eg epiphany
<erry> and cp -r
<tgpraveen> and also use commands like ping,tracert
<eagles0513875> cp -r what are you copying ?
<erry> eagles0513875, yes, i have mysql, but that'son my _server_
<erry> and not laptop
<zer0x> yay! I didn't realise fglrx had been updated to work with -rt at last!! :DDDDD
<erry> eagles0513875, im not but maybe the update is?
<eagles0513875> erry: dunno thats strange
<erry> thank gof for lynx
<erry> yeah its up
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> let me know when update install is done
<eagles0513875> hehe my duelboot on my macbook pro man is gonna be a while i have 260 updates there bout 160 or so on my kubuntu vms
<erry> eagles0513875, ok..
<erry> eagles0513875, do you expect that to be done before the realease of ubuntu 9.10? ;)
<HoopyCat> hmm... i just applied a batch of updates requiring a reboot, but i dismissed the window with reboot-later... is there any way to have a little icon in the notify-icon area or anything like that so i don't forget to reboot?
<eagles0513875> hahaha yes erry
<erry> well i also have to go study unfortunately
<erry> ill get back on you later
<eagles0513875> HoopyCat: gnome or kde
<erry> ;p
<erry> to^
<HoopyCat> eagles0513875:  gnome
<eagles0513875> erry: same here im reading btw lol
<eagles0513875> HoopyCat: not sure about gnome but i know kde gives u a lil yellow icon with a circular arrow to remind ya
<erry> eagles0513875, kinda reminds me of what i ask my users.. except i ask "firefox or ie" and they usually dont know
<erry> ^^
<eagles0513875> haha erry you use google analytics its quite cool tells u the percentage of browsers and types of browsers and all that
<zer0x> ie always!!! :PPP
<eagles0513875> bleh
<zer0x> lol :D
<erry> i do use it but unfortunately it says most my users use IE
<eagles0513875> only reason im on vista is for gaming and that i need a 64bit system for my desktop cuz i have 8gb of ram
<HoopyCat> eagles0513875:  in case of emergency, read the first few paragraphs and the last few paragraphs, and make a note of what the piece is getting at and grab a few talking points to make it seem like you read it.  (don't, of course, do this if you actually want/need to read the text ;-)
<erry> but i ask them when they have probs so.. xD
<eagles0513875> things are bout to change in 7
<eagles0513875> HoopyCat: ??
<zer0x> probably for the worse.... again.
<HoopyCat> eagles0513875:  hmm... i used to have one back in 8.10, but it went away in 9.04, so i wonder if there's just something that got lost in the upgrades...
<zer0x> would you like some finely crafted DRM with that sir? :D
<eagles0513875> HoopyCat: its possible since you have been upgrading
<HoopyCat> eagles0513875:  random tip for academic reading :-)
<zer0x> How about a TPM chip with that steak?
<eagles0513875> zer0x: they removed drm drm is dead btw
<zer0x> eagles0513875: I Wish :P
<eagles0513875> they removed for instance media player adding drm to burnt cd's it no longer does that it asks the user if you want to add drm or not in win 7 at least
<eagles0513875> and you have a choice of browsers 2
<zer0x> I didn't even know it did that to cd's.. that is horrendous!!
<Jaymac> now trying to mount my /home and getting an error: /usr/bin/ecryptfs-mount-private: 34: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<Jaymac> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<eagles0513875> well it did in xp and vista and now in 7 they ask the user at least if you want to add drm or not
<zer0x> I would't even trust it inside a VM :D
<penguin42> hmm no /dev/null ?
<zer0x> well, I must try ET:QW now I've got fglrx working with the realtime kernel :D Cheers all :D
<amgarchIn9> why is Cntrl-Alt-Del is not working anymore in KDE?
<Ian_Corne> what shoudl it do?
<Ian_Corne> check your keybindings window
<eagles0513875> Amaranth: its been replaced with alt 3 if im not mistaken
<amgarchIn9> similarly to gnome pop up the window suggesting to reboot/shutdown or logout. Moreover I dont find "shutdown" entry in the "Leave" tab of the K-menu.
<newuser> there was an error while resizing partitions becaus suddenly the same was mounted by ubuntu.Let's how bad it is
<newuser> it mounted again.Is there a way to prevent this from happening?
<shadeslayer> newuser: sudo umount -a ?
<shadeslayer> yayy... 4hrs left :D
<Dr_Willis> newuser:  the normal way do to it - is to boot a live cd and use gparted from that -  Much safer and nothing will be mounted by default
<Dr_Willis> newuser:  one of the many reasons to use a live cd
<Dr_Willis> one of the subsystems is seeing the disk changes and automounting most likely.
<Jaymac> Dr_Willis, deleting all my /etc/mtab~[] files worked
<Jaymac> I nearly had a kitten... backing up all of my university stuff now :)
<newuser> yes exactly when the new partition appear and it was mounted and then I get the error.I agree about the gparted live cd.however i can not use it right now.Is there a way to find out what sybsystem do this job?
<gorthaug> Hi, i've a problem mounting and NFS file system that works in Ubuntu 9.04 but in this beta when i try to mount it say me http://paste.ubuntu.com/295467/
<penguin42> that's a wonderful error
<Dr_Willis> Jaymac:  you had more then 1 ?
<Jaymac> yeah I had a list of them
<Dr_Willis> Jaymac:  thats.. very weird.
<Jaymac> /etc/mtab~ /etc/mtab~1036 /etc/mtab~1068 etc
<Jaymac> never seen that before
<newuser> going to reboot to see if my ubuntu can boot still
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: I wonder whether mount-all or the like is doing something clever
<bazhang> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<bazhang> hsarci_, ^^
<hsarci_> thanks!
<hsarci_> bazhang, what if i just wanted to install gnome but NOT remove kde...but someone be able to switch between em
<shadeslayer> hsarci_: you can do that
<shadeslayer> hsarci_: just logout and select the DE via gdm/kdm
<bazhang> hsarci_, install ubuntu-desktop package
<liveoutloud2day> grub problem here....  Installed Karmic Beta on a machine with a 160G HD that had Windows on it, and now it just says   Grub      error: out of disk     grub rescue>    Any ideas?
<liveoutloud2day> Interesting thing is that Windows had only seen 128G of the drive and I installed in the remainder of the drive (48bit LBA?)  How do I fix?
<hsarci_> thanks
<penguin42> liveoutloud2day: How old is the machine?
<liveoutloud2day> About 2003 Gateway M275 tablet
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..
 * penguin42 would have thought that would have been new enough; oh well - it doesn't look like your BIOS knows about >128G
<Dr_Willis> Compiz has a feature to add 'Root' to  the title bar of any program running as root... How nifty
<hsarci_> does anyone know how to change themes in kde 4.3???
<hsarci_> it seems simple, but when i try to do it i can't find the options under "system configuration"
<liveoutloud2day> penguin42: So do I shrink the Windows 128G partition and install there? (then get rid of partitions beyond 128G)
<penguin42> liveoutloud2day: I'd try and shrink the windows partition a bit and get a /boot partition (lets say 200MB) in the first 128GB, get grub and the linux kernel into there (which should just happen if you partition and tell it to mount it as /boot) then it should cope with the rest being after the 128GB boundary
<ioka> hello guys.If I make a file and a called if bla.sh will be that enough for the file to be executable?
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  no. 'bash basics'
<ioka> *it
<penguin42> liveoutloud2day: I think it is possible that the controler on the board couldn't cope - and then you're stuck
<Dr_Willis>  it must be chmod +x, and you want the first line tobe like #!/bin/bash
<Dr_Willis> !abs | ioka
<ubottu> ioka: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Dr_Willis> !scripting
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripting
<liveoutloud2day> penguin42:  Hadn't thought of just the boot partition - used to run that way with multi-boot - thanks!
<funkyHat> :/ when I first log in my volume control is stuck at 0. I can change it with my mouse if I click on the volume icon, but if I use the knob on my keyboard it goes up and then straight back down again
<liveoutloud2day> penguin42: Linux obviously sees the rest of the drive, so I guess it should work...  Thanks!
<funkyHat> Once I change it with my mouse the volume knob is fine, though
<funkyHat> Anyone else getting anything like that?
<Dr_Willis> the mute control is a little flakey. it like 'stays muted/stuck' if you try to vol up or down. you have to unmute then adj the volume
<BluesKaj> ioka, just right click on the file , choose properties and make it executable
<ioka> I need to change my mac address.Is there a way to auto the process without typing the commnds every time I boot?
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  put commands in /etc/rc.local is one way.
<Dr_Willis> but why doyou need to change your MAC?
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, I lost my KB mute , any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:   Not really. this KB i got now is  very unstandard in the media-key area. Mine dont work either.
<Dr_Willis> Vol+ starts the calculator. :)
<penguin42> funkyHat: I'm not sure, I get the feeling perhaps it starts up with both the volume at 0 and it marked as being muted
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, my vol ctrls work ok  tho
<liveoutloud2day> I tried to run the kubuntu-netbook live cd on a Gateway M275, and it hung upon starting X - karmic beta works fine, is there a major difference?  Also is there a package to install to install the netbook part?
<funkyHat> penguin42: pressing the mute button makes no difference to the ability of the volume knob to have any impact
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  now ya did it.....
<funkyHat> penguin42: could still be related to that though
<Dr_Willis> I just had to try all the fancy buttons.. and My Standby button actually worked!
<Dr_Willis> thats the only one that did. :)
<ioka> do I need to delete the line exit 0 at the end ot the rc.local file?
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  read the comments  at the start of the file....
<Dr_Willis> it says you put commands BEFOR the exit 0
<Dr_Willis> and you dont need sudo in that file
<funkyHat> It won't hurt though
<funkyHat> :P
<ioka> I read them.i do nto understand them. Make sure that the script will "exit 0" on success or any other
<ioka> # value on error. Make sure that the script will "exit 0" on success or any other
<ioka> # value on error.
<ioka> 10x
<funkyHat> ioka: just leave the exit 0 at the end, put your stuff just above that
<shane2peru> Hey I'm running Karmic on my laptop, and when I issue commands via the terminal, it randomly just locks up the terminal, it doesn't respond, where do I report this?
<shane2peru> !reportbug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reportbug
<shane2peru> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<funkyHat> ioka: exit 0 means "this script stops here and worked fine" so anything you put after it will never get read
<shane2peru> it has locked up with command, ls -sh  and df -h  and updatedb  just kind of sits there and doesn't do anything, ctrl-c doesn't stop it either.
<ioka> 10x for the explanation.Everything lagging like hell.I can not even see my desktop
<shane2peru> not sure if this is a bug, or exactly how to report just odd behavior
<penguin42> shane2peru: If it locks up it's a bug
<ioka> yes my swap is not activated
<ioka> that's why
<shane2peru> penguin42: it doesn't lock the whole system, just that terminal I have open I can open another and even close that one
<penguin42> odd
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  it freezes in the middle of you typing in a command?
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: no, after the command is issued and enter is pressed
<Dr_Willis> even simple commands like 'ls' ?
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: yep, that is how I knew something was wrong.
<ioka> I'll reboot to see if the swap will be activated on the next boot
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: it is not all the time, seems to be rare occasions
<jbeitler|m> ok is it just me or is Empathy somewhere near worthless?
<jbeitler|m> well so far anyway
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  keep a spare terminal open. next time and see if dmesg commabd guves any clues
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: I don't really have anything else running at the time either.
<Dr_Willis> I find most IM clients useless for IRC
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: will do, good idea.
<jbeitler|m> I am not just talking IRC
<Dr_Willis> I find most IM clients useless
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> happy?
 * thiebaude happy villa won
<jbeitler|m> well that maybe true.. but it says on Empathy site that is does all that Pidgin does.. and so far I don't see even half of what Pidgin does
 * jbeitler|m sad Chelsea lost :(
<thiebaude> jbeitler, 2 in a row
<jbeitler|m> thiebaude: I know..
<thiebaude> jbeitler, im in america,lol
<jbeitler|m> thiebaude: so am I.. luck Brazil is still going strong
<thiebaude> yep
<Bouni> Hi everyone
<thiebaude> Bouni, hey
<Bouni> I have a short question about Firefox in Ubuntu 9.10 beta
<thiebaude> jbeitler, but ubuntu 9.10 is looking good for me on my frsh install
<thiebaude> fresh
<thiebaude> !ask | Bouni
<ubottu> Bouni: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Boohbah> Bouni: yet you feel the need to write an introduction
<Bouni> ok sorry :)
<Boohbah> :(
<thiebaude> Bouni, just ask away
<Bouni> Is the Firefox version which comes with Ubuntu different to the one i can get for windows ??
<Boohbah> Bouni: you can get several versions on both
<rsk> Bouni: Yes. The version in ubuntu 9.10 of firefox is compiled for Linux, the one in windows is compiled for Windows. they are different.
<Bouni> i have JS code which works fine on the Win Version but not on Ubuntu Firefox
<ioka> how to automtically activate my swap?
<rsk> but that's a given for them to work on both plattforms
<Bouni> But it does not work on both
<Boohbah> Bouni: but they use the same rendering engine. are you js settings different in linux?
<thiebaude> activate?
<HoopyCat> Bouni:  running 3.5.3 (or at least 3.5.x) on both ends?
<Bouni> yep
<piggz> lo....just installed the beta on an acer aspire one....mostly works great, apart from sleep/resume ......... it sleeps, but resume just gives  a black screen, any ideas?
<mzz> Bouni: fails how?
<thiebaude> Bouni, my chrome runs great on 9.10
<HoopyCat> Bouni:  it should work "the same" on both.  anything interesting show up under tools -> error console ?
<mzz> piggz: I've had that happen once or twice on a different laptop, and ctrl+alt+f1-ing out of X and alt+f7-ing back in fixed it
<Bouni> This is the code: onclick='top.functionXY();'
<mzz> Bouni: link to the failing page?
<piggz> mzz: tried that with no luck :(
<Bouni> works fine on windows version but not on Ubuntu!
<HoopyCat> ioka:  it should be in /etc/fstab ... that's where swapon will look for it
<Bouni> the code is in an iframe, and i try to call a function in the main window
<ioka_> ok
<Bouni> any ideas why it doesnt work?
<csb_> piggz, resume works on my aao
<csb_> piggz, resume works on my aao?
<csb_> oops
<csb_> piggz, how much swap and ram
<mzz> Bouni: link to the failing page?
<HoopyCat> Bouni:  best guess i can come up with is some sort of difference in security settings.  i can give it a spin from here if you'd like; i think i have 3.0 installed too
<Bouni> sorry but the code is used in the member area of a web site!
<piggz> csb_: not sure on ram (its not mine and not here atm, think its a 1g model), if i recall, the setup created ~680mb swap
<HoopyCat> Bouni:  probably a good idea to create a publically-visible mockup that, if need be, could be used as the basis of a bug report
<ioka_> what should I change there.something is wrong http://pastebay.com/61816
<liveoutloud2day> I tried to run the kubuntu-netbook live cd on a Gateway M275, and it hung upon starting X - karmic beta works fine, is there a major difference?  Also is there a package to install to install the netbook part?
<csb_> 680mb of swap prob isnt enough to store all the memory to.
<csb_> piggz, ^ I think the swap space is used to dump the state to...
<Bouni> HoppyCat: just a second, i try to make an example page
<piggz> csb_: im talking about sleep, not hibernate,so should be ok
<csb_> piggz, sorry.
<csb_> piggz, I'm tired and have been drinking!
<ioka_> if I delete the fstab will it be created again automatically?
<jan____> hey, I installed a karmic snapshot from two weeks ago and now did a distupgrade. on restart, couchdb is not started automatically, is that not yet enabled?
<Bouni> HoppyCat: try http://bouni.owee.de/test/page1.html
<Bouni> mzz too: http://bouni.owee.de/test/page1.html
<ioka_> is there a way to detach gedit from console or the only way is to start another terminal and use it
<mzz> I'll look in a few minutes if I'm not beaten to it, multitasking
<mzz> ioka_: ctrl+z, then "bg" + enter
<mzz> or "detach" even
<ioka_> bg?
<rob0> ioka_: WHY do you think you should delete fstab? Probably no, it was created during the install, I doubt there is any mechanism to recreate it automagically.
<rob0> "help bg" in a terminal
<ioka_> what about if I want to use gedit it is dark now
<ioka_> after I etach it from terminal
<ioka_> *detached
<Ozzy> CShadowRun: Does your version drop to a busybox shell?
<rob0> "help fg" in a terminal
<mzz> ioka_: "bg"
<mzz> ioka_: or "fg", but that won't give you the term back
<ioka_> I see but i do not know how to find out the jobs name
<mzz> ioka_: have you tried just entering "bg" (with no further arguments) and hitting enter?
<mzz> it defaults to the last job, if you know what I mean
 * mzz wishes people would actually read his answers
<Ozzy> does anyone know why I cannot adjust the brightness on my laptop screen?
<ioka_> yes
<ioka_> no backgound jobs
<Ozzy> ioka_: What do you mean?
<ioka_> when i type bg the output says no background jobs
<ioka_> bg
<ioka_> no now says fatal error
<ioka_> root@lahopo:/etc# gedit: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<rsk> ioka_: you shouldn't do regular stuff as root.
<ioka_> and when i kill it with ctrl + C shows gedit
<mzz> ioka_: try "jobs"
<ioka_> nothing
<mzz> ioka_: just ctrl+z followed by "bg" really does work, normally. I'm not sure what you ended up doing if it doesn't.
<ioka_> now it is fine bash: bg: current: no such job
<ioka_> 10x
<ioka_> and gedit starts again
<mzz> Bouni: clicking "Click" says "hello world" in an alert. What was the problem again?
<ioka_> I changed to root the edit fstab
<Bouni> mzz.
<Bouni> mzz in my website the exactly same code doesnt work
<Bouni> i tryed in ubuntu 9.10 beta 6 Firefox 3.5.3
<mzz> Bouni: works for me. This kind of thing might break if you disable or restrict js (noscript extension?) or if you're running off file:// instead of http://
<Bouni> i think that i didnt have activated noscript.
<wsch> do you know if the beta recognises NTFS partitions made by windows 7 ?
<mzz> Bouni: also, obviously the error console is your friend
<Bouni> and i tryed the code directly on my webserver, so the file:// problem isnt possible
<wsch> the gparted in 9.04 regognises my intire disk as unallocated lol
<Bouni> ok i think i will try to find out by error console
<Bouni> bye
<joaopinto> wsch, there is nothing special about NTFS created by windows 7, they are just plain NTFS, and yes, they are support for ntfs3g for quite some time
<joaopinto> supported
<ioka_> I can not start privoxy as a user.I need to be root.So if I add a line to start privoxy in rc.local will it be executed?
<AceKing> Has anyone else come across the problem with movie player having a purple tint after upgrading to 9.10 beta?
<joaopinto> wsch, it is a plain HD or RAID ?
<wsch> joaopinto: plain
<wsch> but windows 7 does something new when creating partitions
<joaopinto> wsch, pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<wsch> thats my issue but i dunno what it is etc
<joaopinto> it does ?
<wsch> ok let me try, im working under the livecd now so :)
<wsch> erm that only shows sdb
<wsch> joap
<wsch> joaopinto:
<wsch> that only shows my USB stick
<wsch> which im booting from
<wsch> gparted does show my harddrive but it says unallocated
<wsch> ok WTF
<wsch> i can browse my windows partition....
<wsch> but gparted doesnt see it....
<wsch> wtf is going on
<joaopinto> wsch, there is something odd there, gparted should not be abled to identify devices that fdisk can't
<wsch> oh sorry for language i forgot
<wsch> its /dev/sda
<wsch> thats the disk im talking about
<joaopinto> wsch, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<wsch> cannot open
<wsch> probably because its mounted
<ioka_> I had a serious kernel crash, at least this what crash report said.I check the details of the report and I noticed that in my BIOS ECC is not enabled for my amd athlon64 and the report says that because of that the module will not be loaded.Would anyone explain?
<joaopinto> wsch, fdisk can/should list mounted partitions
<joaopinto> wsch, did you "sudo" ?
<wsch> hahaha nope
<wsch> i didnt think it was needed
<joaopinto> grrr
<wsch> sorry for my stupidity
<joaopinto> :P
<JanC> ioka_: ECC = memory checks, which only works if you have ECC memory, see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_random_access_memory#Errors_and_error_correction
<JanC> memory checks & correction
<wsch> joaopinto: http://pastebin.com/m2bc79b3e
<JanC> ioka_: so if you don't have ECC memory, it's normal to not load that module
<joaopinto> wsch, the partitions are listed,
<wsch> joaopinto: not in gparted
<ioka_> yes 10x a lot for the info
 * wsch is confused
<joaopinto> wsch, fdisk is more reliable :)
<wsch> yeah but how can i tell ubuntu to install on a partition its partition editor cannot even see?
<joaopinto> for some reason (bug) gparted is failing to read your partition table
<wsch> ok so i cannot install linux
<joaopinto> wsch, on you case I would use the alternate install cd
<wsch> doesnt the alternate cd do the same :s
<wsch> joaopinto: im booted in 9.04 like i said though, do you think 9.10beta might have a fix for this?
<joaopinto> no, it uses text utilities, which are likely to not have this problem, unless there is really something wrong with your part table definiton
<joaopinto> wsch, no idea, nothing like testing with a live cd :)
<wsch> yeah but it would be nice to know in advance if it would work
<wsch> ive wasted a lot of time on this issue allready
<wsch> i should be working for school
<zerwas> What's the default key to enter the GRUB 2 menu?
<mzz> zerwas: hold shift, probably
<zerwas> mzz> thanks, i will try
<ioka_> is fsstab the only way to tell the system what partition to use for swap?
<ioka_> *fstab
<mzz> ioka_: you can temporarily add extra swap using "swapon" from the commandline
<Dr_Willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<zerwas> mzz> nothing happened. only 30 seconds with "GRUB loading."
<ioka_> yes trying to open that site for 5 min
<mzz> zerwas: skim the generated /boot/grub/grub.cfg then, I guess
<mzz> zerwas: last time I had a hidden grub 2 menu holding shift during boot unhid it
<ioka_> no mistake.It is a different site
<zerwas> mzz> i would, if i could boot ubuntu. i have luks but i get no reaction if i enter something on boot when it shows "Enter passphrase:"
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, help.ubuntu.com is down :P
<Dr_Willis> and this is my fault?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<joaopinto> just don't point users there :P
 * Dr_Willis bets google cache is not.
<Laibcoms> question: which component or part of Ubuntu should I address ubuntu-bug to?  - The HDD letter order that shows up in the "file dialog" randomizes every boot.  But my fstab was set correctly in order, and Nautilus shows the order correctly as well.
<penguin42> Laibcoms: Which letter? in which dialog?
<Laibcoms> penguin42: I have 2 HDD with 2 partitions each with mount-name "C-D; F-G". In fstab, I have it set in that order. If I open Nautilus, it shows correctly as well.  But once I try to open or save a file, the order can become "D-C-G-F" or "D-G-F-C" and so on.
<penguin42> Laibcoms: Can you show your fstab somewhere?
<Laibcoms> k, I'll post it in pastebin, 1min
<Dr_Willis> Naming your Mountpoints C D E F G  - ICK. :) talk about being windows-trainde.
<rob0> My guess would be that the dialog is possibly using a different sort criteria.
<rob0> and yes, ick.
<Dr_Willis> thats almost as bad as spaces and
<Dr_Willis> ' marks in names
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: My dad surpsied me by showing that you can use / in filenames in KDEs file manager
 * Dr_Willis recalls some users using 'root' as their inital username  in a ubuntu release ages ago....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<rob0> But are those "/" really filename elements, or is it creating directories?
<Dr_Willis> 'why cant i use a space in my user name......'
<penguin42> rob0: It's using %3f in the filename hidden to the user
<rob0> penguin42: oh that's awful.
<penguin42> rob0: I'd been telling my dad for about 10mins that it was impossible to use / :-)
<Laibcoms> penguin42: here -> http://pastebin.ca/1625228
<penguin42> rob0: To be fair, for him it worked well - the things he was trying to use as filenames really did have /'s on their names in real life
<Laibcoms> Dr_Willis: rob0: yep, windows :P hehe.. I dropped my the old names of my partitions (from "Serial Experiments Lain" :p )
<penguin42> Laibcoms: Interesting - OK, that's not what I had expected would be the problem - I had thought maybe you were using /dev/sda and /dev/sdb etc - but if that's happeneing then I'd agree it's probably a bug in nautilus - it should use something consistent - however, just check your view->arrangement setting
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. why oh why can this ONE xp box.. not see the 'work group computers' even tho it sees itself. and it can accesss the shares via ip..but not 'server name'
<rob0> I disagree, probably not a bug at all, just different sorting criteria.
<bjsnider> Dr_Willis, drop the firewall
<bjsnider> on the xp box
<Dr_Willis> it is gone
<bjsnider> and it can't see the ubuntu systems?
<bjsnider> is samba installed and running on those ssytems?
<rob0> Willis, WINS resolution fails.
<Dr_Willis> that wouldent explain why it can connect //192.168.1.14/Pics and not /fileserver/Pics
<Dr_Willis> rob0:  yea.. not sure why its failing.
<rob0> It's trivial to enable WINS in Samba.
<Dr_Willis> bjsnider:  they all access each other fine
<Dr_Willis> and i think i got wins going in samba
<rob0> hmmm
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: I think the name stuff comes from a separate protocol and that machine could have found a different machine to use as it's name lookup server;
<Dr_Willis> # WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable its WINS Server
<Dr_Willis> wins support = yes
<Dr_Willis> is enabled in this samba server
<Laibcoms> penguin42: hmm, can't find "arrangement" in view via Nautilus. ^^;;
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Does your nmbd log show that machine is using it - or is it using some random other wins server?
<hsarci> i accidentally remove my battery monitor from the top panel in gnome and i cant find it in the list to add it back to the panel....any ideas?
<penguin42> Laibcoms: View->Arrange Items
<Dr_Willis> there was only the 2 pcs on :)  so its either using this one..or itself.
<rob0> It's a windows which is unable to use the WINS names?
<Laibcoms> penguin42: btw, in Nautilus it works fine.  The random-order only shows up when I click "Open" or "Save" (ex. via gedit or OOo)
 * penguin42 is curious what en_PH is ?
<penguin42> Laibcoms: Oh I see, that I guess is the file dialog from libgtk ?
<Laibcoms> penguin42: hmm, I dont have that, Arrange Items.
<rob0> Phillippines?
<Dr_Willis> here we go.. google got a good hit.
<Laibcoms> yep Philippines
<penguin42> is there much difference in English there than in the other English varients
<Laibcoms> penguin42: Yep that one, file dialog..  so I have to ubuntu-bug libgtk for that?
<bjsnider> the united states has invaded the philippines so many times that the few people who remain alive there speak english i guess
<penguin42> Laibcoms: I think so
<rob0> en_AU Crikey mate, that's one heck of a swordfish comin' at me!
<Laibcoms> not really much.  Most of our "Philippine" English words are non-computer related.  But the "ISO" standard and related groups insists on using en PH :p
<hsarci> i accidentally remove my battery monitor from the top panel in gnome and i cant find it in the list to add it back to the panel....any ideas?
<Laibcoms> And what we really need to change/update is the switch from "Tagalog" (tl) to "Filipino" (fil).. but I heard it took us way up there, upstream.
<Laibcoms> penguin42: thanks btw ^_^
<Dr_Willis> there we go.. put in thw wins server ip of this box on the xp box.. I thinkthat kicked it in thehead.
<rob0> Dr_Willis, you can have your DHCP server give that out as an option.
<dreamon> Hello, is it possible to upgrade to Karmic without having a gui started.. right out of the console?
<rob0> I can't remember what the option is right off, but I know I've seen it as a comment in dnsmasq config samples.
<penguin42> dreamon: Yes
<dreamon> penguin42, please give me syntax. Thands
<penguin42> dreamon: Open up /etc/apt/sources.list and replace all the places it says jaunty by karmic, do an apt-get update and then an apt-get dist-upgrade
<joaopinto> penguin42, that is not the proper way to upgrade !
<dreamon> penguin42, Thanks i will give it a try.
<joaopinto> !upgrading | dreamon
<ubottu> dreamon: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<joaopinto> dreamon, do not, please use the recommended procedure
<jimpop> penguin42, sidebar question: will that work with Intrepid->Karmic?
<joaopinto> using do-release-upgrade
<joaopinto> dist-upgrade is not a recommended procedure to do a release upgrade
<penguin42> joaopinto: Can you explain why please
<jimpop> joaopinto, will do-release-upgrade work from Intrepid -> Karmic?   Is it even installed on Intrepid?
<penguin42> jimpop: I'd go in two stages intrepid->jaunty and then jaunty->karmic
<jimpop> drats.  Thanks
<joaopinto> penguin42, because a full release upgrade requires some upgrade tweeks which are not handle by the regular packaging scripts, do-release-upgrade / update-manager cover such situations
<penguin42> joaopinto: Yeech I hadn't realised stuff was done outside the packaging - that's nasty
 * jimpop agrees with penguin42 
<jimpop> it makes it harder to Support when things get re-invented
<joaopinto> penguin42, there are inter package problems, is not that easy to implement such at a packaging level, when change all the core packages at once
<JanC> it's also partially to work around badly packaged 3rd party packages and such...
<jimpop> joaopinto, it worked in the past
<dreamon> joaopinto, The update-manager dont work from console.? Im having problems in Jaunty with graphic chipset .. So can only walk in console.. any idea?
<JanC> dist-upgrade will work in many cases, especially if you know how to manually resolve conflicts yourself (e.g. in aptitude or synaptic)
<joaopinto> dreamon, do-release-upgrade is the console option
<penguin42> jimpop: I think what he's saying that it's there to fix up the special cases which might not work
<jimpop> yeah... i'd prefer the effort go towards straightening out upstream, etc.
<dreamon> joaopinto, do-release-upgrade -> No new release found -> Jaunty with 2.6.2-11 Kernel
<joaopinto> dreamon, you understand that karmic is beta right ?
<NoelJB> Can anyone reproduce https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDevelopmentGuidelines?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=append-hint-example.py actually working??
<joaopinto> dreamon, do-release-upgrade -d
<dreamon> joaopinto, Yes, no Problem.. is an new installation.. nothing to loose
<NoelJB> I just ran it against a clean install of Karmic, and append does not appear to work at all.
<dreamon> joaopinto, Thanks.. This rocks.
<penguin42> For those interested the tar of stuff that upgraded downloads is here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/karmic.tar.gz
<erry> hai
<erry> im back
<Dr_Willis> NoelJB:  it works here.. sort of.
<Dr_Willis> if its supposed to print a silly message at the top right in a notify dialog :)
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, it is supposed to APPEND messages, not replace them.
<NoelJB> bug 337394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337394 in notify-osd "Notification entries are not appended unless a replace is used" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337394
<Dr_Willis> No idea what append even means in this case
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, http://people.canonical.com/~mmueller/append-example-with-sync-bubble.ogg
<NoelJB> That is what they say it SHOULD look like.
<Dr_Willis> Definatl dnt work that way
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, please comment on that bug, then, please.
 * penguin42 wonders why the magic in that dist-upgrade file isn't just included in ubuntu-base or the like
<downhiller> hi
<downhiller> will kubuntu 9.10 have a better kde integration than the version before?
<Dr_Willis> if it says 'fix released' dont that mean its  fix is in the chain of updates that will get released?
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, fix released is supposed to mean that it is actually released.  fix committed means that there is a fix committed.
<NoelJB> fix released should be set by the launchpad janitor when the package is being published.
<Dr_Willis> You just used released and commited to define what released and commited means. :) but its my bed time.. so im groggy anyway
<joaopinto> penguin42, how would you enforce ubuntu-base to be the first package to be installed ? also an installed package can't change the "in progress" upgrade operations
<joaopinto> I mean, an upgrade package process can't change other packages upgrades
<Dr_Willis> found -> commited -> released. :)
<Dr_Willis> that the order?
<NoelJB> committed means to source control, released means to a published package.
<penguin42> joaopinto: Ah yes I see what you mean; still what does that mean if you upgrade to an alpha or a beta and then keep updating - I assume any fixes added to that upgrade path don't actually get pulled in?
<Laibcoms> thanks again. ^^  11:51pm here.. sleepy
<joaopinto> penguin42, afaik, you are right
<penguin42> joaopinto: I guess you could meet half way by putting all the detail in the package and what that do-release-upgrade could do is fetch and install that package and then do everything else
<jbuncher> penguin42, can you clarify?
<NoelJB> mac_v, Dr_Willis sees the same as I.  Appending not working.
<NoelJB> mac_v, I just want another confirm before re-opening bug 337394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337394 in notify-osd "Notification entries are not appended unless a replace is used" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337394
<mac_v> NoelJB: xchat?
<joaopinto> penguin42, how would that be better than implementing it in the update-manager :) ?
<NoelJB> mac_v, what about xchat?
<mac_v> NoelJB: do you see the appending not working for xchat? or for all
<NoelJB> mac_v, this is a NotifyOSD bug, not xchat.
<penguin42> joaopinto: When you did further updates later in the alpha/beta path it would be picked up
<NoelJB> mac_v, I am running https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDevelopmentGuidelines?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=append-hint-example.py
<joaopinto> penguin42, thoses fixes are not expected to be applied in regular updates, they are expected to be part of the release upgrade process, not package...
<Dr_Willis> Yep.. append not working
<mac_v> NoelJB: i'v been noticing the appending not working for any of my xchat pings...
<NoelJB> mac_v, It has nothing to do with x-chat.  I am trying to work on something else, and append doesn't work.  So I test with the example, and it doesn't work either.
<mac_v> NoelJB: i understand that ;)
<NoelJB> mac_v, Ah, so that's why you mentioned x-chat.
<NoelJB> OK, so should I re-open that bug?
<mac_v> NoelJB: sure
<joaopinto> anyway, I didn't look into the update-manager code, I don't know for sure if some of those fixes are applied on regular upgrades :P
<Dr_Willis> at least now we have confirmation its not just somthing odd with that python example.
<Dr_Willis> Ijust updated/upgraded and is still has the same issue NoelJB
<penguin42> joaopinto: It just felt a little odd to me, but I do understand the ordering issue you point out
<ToxinPowe> Anyone know why ALT+F2 doesn't work on my KDE4? :s
<Dekans> does someone uses stasks plasmoid from the repos ?
<claude> hi, using karmic beta - how do i get a text mode console (one where i can log in and enter commands)?
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, thanks.
<downhiller> yes/no?
<Dekans> claude: launch the terminal app
<Twigathy> I think he means "How do I press ctrl-alt-F1" c_c
<claude> Dekans: sorry, i meant console without X running
<claude> Twigathy: yes, tried that, no dice
<Dekans> ctrl+alt+F1
<Dekans> idem with F2, F3,...,F6
<claude> Dekans: displays the usual live usb stuff on some of them, but no log in prompt on any of those
<aj_444> I'm trying to install Gimpshop but when I hit install in the package manager I get an error message. help?
<Dr_Willis> claude:  there was a bug last week where they dident show up login: prompts on the consoles.
<Dr_Willis> !info gimpshop
<wirechief> claude i think that the gdm is now treated as a service, you have to kill it in the terminal, look at man service for more info
<ubottu> Package gimpshop does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> claude:  sudo service gdm stop
<claude> Dr_Willis: ah, so i need to try a nightly?
<Dr_Willis> claude:  or do a update/upgrade/dist-upgrade - i had the issue with my nvidia card a week or so ago.. but it got fixed about 5 days ago
<claude> Dr_Willis: i tried /etc/init.d/gdm stop and it left me with no option but ctrl-alt-del to reboot - as there was no login console
<Dr_Willis> gdm is nalded by upstart.. get away from the init.d  methods.. use 'sudo service ......'
<claude> ah ok - i'll try it
<Dr_Willis> but if theres no console logins.. well :)
<Dr_Willis> those are also handled by upstart
<claude> Dr_Willis: ok, i think my course of action will be to download a nightly build and see if that gets me consoles
<claude> will be back in a couple of hours (after dinner) with report of success/failure
<claude> thanks!
<jbuncher> I'm going to miss things in /etc/init.d/........
<Dr_Willis> they are still there.. some of them. :) at least
<Dr_Willis> at least we are not using some of the... odd.. init systems used by some othe disrtos.
<jbuncher> Dr_Willis, can't say I'm too familiar with the other init systems, have only every really used debian and ubuntu.
<jbuncher> is update-rd.d still going to work?  I use that to re-order when vmware/vbox start up their services so samba doesn't go crazy
<Dr_Willis> Yea. gentoo and arch   are a little.. odd...
<Dr_Willis> jbuncher:  it should still work
<Dr_Willis> jbuncher:  unless of course vmware/vbox get moved to upstart
<Dr_Willis> not all services are moved at this time
<Dr_Willis> check in /etc/init
<Dr_Willis> those are upstart handled services.. ONE of those handles the init.2/rc2.d stuff
<jbuncher> Dr_Willis, is there a way to change the order that upstart starts things in?
<Dr_Willis> proberly is.
<Dr_Willis> but ive never noticed how
<Dr_Willis> thew way its written everything is suppoed to say what it needs and wait on it.. then launch after everhtying it needs is ready
<Dr_Willis> so there should be no need to twiddle with the order.
<jbuncher> Dr_Willis, hmm, ok
<Dr_Willis> cat /etc/init/ufw.conf
<Dr_Willis> and look.
<jbuncher> wonder when vbox will be updated to that
<Dr_Willis> start on net-device-added INTERFACE=lo
<jbuncher> ok, I'll take a look there next time I boot to karmic
<Dr_Willis> theres a net-device-added flag somehow added by the other scripts  .. and that one waits for it.
<Dr_Willis> I still dont understand it all. :P
<forkhandles> i upgraded my netbook (kubuntu) and lost wicd, whats worse is eth0 isn't coming up and I can't connect to internet at all
<downhiller> hi
<downhiller> did anyone try Kubuntu karmic?
<rsk> ...
<penguin42> downhiller: Well that's why we're all here
<jbuncher> Dr_Willis, Ok, that line would be exactly what I need for samba, assuming that when the vbox net device gets added a flag gets triggered like that.
<bjsnider> not kubuntu necessarily though
<penguin42> true
<downhiller> does kde run smoothly and fast in karmic?
<Dr_Willis> jbuncher:  ive neer had any issues with vbox and samba :)
<Dr_Willis> but perhaps its becuse of how i use virtualbox
<jbuncher> Dr_Willis, I want to bind samba to a vbox interface, so ppl can't access it through the wired or wireless connection when I'm on a public access point.  Since samba starts up before vbox by default, it throws errors and doesn't get bound to the vbox interface unless I restart it.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<jbuncher> Dr_Willis, and yes, I have security set to user, but I just want to bind to the interface as an extra security layer.
<Dr_Willis> ive gottenwhere  i just use the vbox 'share' feature of the vbox guest addations :)
<Dr_Willis> i only test out live cd's in vbox..  :) so my needs are minimal
<MindVirus> Is it safe to remove policykit?
<Dr_Willis> !info policykit
<ubottu> policykit (source: policykit): framework for managing administrative policies and privileges. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 66 kB, installed size 472 kB
<ToxinPowe> Anyone know why ALT+F2 doesn't work on my KDE4 please? :s
<jbuncher> Dr_Willis, yeah, I'd rather not use the internal vbox sharing mechanism, would rather use good ol' open source samba.
<Dr_Willis> i spent too much time learning HOW to use the vbox shareing thing. :)
<MindVirus> Anyone know?
<Dr_Willis> MindVirus:  it says its optional...
<Dr_Willis> go for it!
<Dr_Willis> 'famous last words'
<MindVirus> I don't trust "optional".
<NoelJB> Dr_Willis, I'm curious to see how optional it really is ... a lot of things are using it.
<jbuncher> Dr_Willis, lol that's how I feel about samba (that's how I had folders set up in vmware, going to switch over to vbox on the karmic upgrade, think it will be easier to deal with than vmware (was using version 1, don't want to upgrade to server 2.0)
<Dr_Willis> I had to give up on vmware..it got so weird in the last change version (version 2?) i couldent figure how to use it...
<Dr_Willis> Virtualbox has been progressing nicely for my needs
<jbuncher> Dr_Willis, Yeah, one reason I'm switching is the ose edition of open source is good enough that it has everything I need, just need the guest additions to get the different resolutions/fullscreen to work.
<mzz> MindVirus: policykit may very well be safe to remove. policykit-1 probably isn't.
<mzz> MindVirus: policykit is actually the 0.9 version, which is going away (autoremove got rid of it here recently)
<MindVirus> mzz: So, do I trust you?
<mzz> MindVirus: well, I'd trust autoremove if it wants to remove policykit (and not a lot of other stuff at the same time)
<MindVirus> mzz: I am trusting debfoster.
<mzz> MindVirus: I'd worry if it wants to remove policykit-1 (on a regular desktop)
<mzz> MindVirus: same probably applies
<MindVirus> It doesn't,.
<MindVirus> *doesn't.
<mzz> sec, lemme get you a relevant bug comment
<mzz> MindVirus: see bug 435714 comment #5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435714 in checkbox "Please port to polkit-1 or drop policykit usage" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435714
<MindVirus> policykit-1 will eventually be policykit, yes?
<mzz> MindVirus: they can coexist. Packages using policykit should be ported to use policykit-1 instead (see that bug for an example)
<jbuncher> anyone know how to get "reset" and "shutdown" into the "leave" section of the default kde menu?
<mzz> MindVirus: I don't know what'll happen to the package naming, if that's what you meant.
<jbuncher> it seems beyond absurd that they don't have those there
<MindVirus> mzz: Yes, that's what I meant.
<MindVirus> Thanks a lot for helping, mzz.
 * sunshinepants has been running 9.10 on a mini 9 for the past week.  super nice.  super happy.
<mzz> no problem
<Jagwire> has there been any progress on the intel graphics chipset boot issue?
<mzz> MindVirus: I found this confusing too, took me a bit to figure out "policykit" was the old one
<jbuncher> Jagwire, I think I saw something on that come through in the past week or so.
<MindVirus> mzz: debfoster is the shit.
<MindVirus> What disappoints me is that it doesn't catch everything.
<Jagwire> I wasn't sure if there has been a work around other than the i918.mode=0 thing...
<vak> hi all
 * Dr_Willis hides
<vak> after update I can't connect via mobile connection anymore. (I use a built-in 3G-modem)
<vak> where could I find the appropriate logs to figgure out what's going on during mobile connections and why it fails?
<mzz> MindVirus: I don't know how supported this is, but I've manually ran "aptitude markauto" on pretty much everything, after which regular apt's autoremove becomes useful.
<mzz> (for some reason everything installed by the installer is marked as manually installed)
<mzz> although that still doesn't catch everything, "Recommends" is a bit tricky like that
<jbuncher> mzz MindVirus Yeah, why is everything labeled as manually installed now?
<mzz> jbuncher: I think it's really a missing feature of the installer. The default state of installed stuff is "installed by hand", "auto" is the exception (see /var/lib/apt/extended_states)
<mzz> jbuncher: so what I do is attempt to "aptitude markauto" everything, then keep filtering out packages until that doesn't want to immediately autoremove anything (which usually means keeping most of the ubuntu-* metapackages manually installed and a handful of other packages)
<jbuncher> mzz, dang, that's kind of annoying
<jbuncher> mzz :  yeah..........that doesn't seem like the best idea
<mzz> a secondary problem is at least jaunty's apt-mark is buggy (which is why I use aptitude markauto, which apparently also writes to apt's extended_states)
<mzz> works fine so far
<mzz> I also have a (moronic, I need to rewrite it) script that lists all package names that are not marked as automatically installed
<jbuncher> mzz : yeah, just seems odd.  I'll have to figure out something :)
<s1gmab3ta> hey guys, anyone use VMWare Workstation? I am having trouble compiling the necessary kernel images to use it since upgrading to 9.10
<hayes> hi. i swapped over to a beta driver of nvidia and while it is using it, im not gettign gl support now. any ideas to turn it on or to tell the machine im actually using it? aka like if i click hardware drivers it shows the old driver and says if i want to enable gl support i have to use it instead.. ?
<s1gmab3ta> hayes: did you use a howto when installing this driver
<hayes> i used gdm stop.. sudo'ed the .run and installed it. then reloaded x
<s1gmab3ta> at the end of the script it asks "hey do you want to run the xconfig script yes/no"
<s1gmab3ta> did yuo say yes
<hayes> did i go look for a howto.. no hehe.. yes i told it yes.
<hayes> i got no errors
<s1gmab3ta> hm
<hayes> it does appear to be functioning.. just no gl
<s1gmab3ta> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<s1gmab3ta> and search for (EE)
<s1gmab3ta> that'll give away the problem for sure
<hayes> you mean this
<hayes> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<hayes> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<hayes> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<s1gmab3ta> that is a legend
<hayes> yea im not seeing it anywhere else
<CShadowRun> Ozzy, sorry for slow reply, yes my livecd did drop to a busybox shell, but i managed to get it to work in the end, i think my CD drive is a little screwy.
<MindVirus> From the depths of hell...
<MindVirus> Probed has arisen!
<s1gmab3ta> no EEs? really?
<s1gmab3ta> no wonder your devices don't work!
<hayes> (II) Oct 16 13:49:57 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration
<s1gmab3ta> aha! ha! ... oy....
<s1gmab3ta> tough crowd.
<hayes> yea.. no errors.. but compiz wont work now
<s1gmab3ta> is there "initializing extension GLX" soon after
<hayes> (II) Oct 16 13:49:57 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration
<s1gmab3ta> matter of fact
<s1gmab3ta> have you upgraded to the latest packages
<hayes> II) Loading extension NV-GLX
<s1gmab3ta> because now that i think of it
<s1gmab3ta> a few days ago i had no compiz either
<hayes> hmm ill check it. sec
<s1gmab3ta> and i upgraded today and it was fixed again
<amgarchIn9> what happened to xrandr extensions? I cannot change resulution anymore with "xrandr" (Intel 945 GPU)
<JPSman> so i'm trying out the 9.10 beta live CD in virtualbox, how can I increase the desktop resolution size?  its stuck at 800x600
<s1gmab3ta> JPSman: you probably can't on the liveCD, i think you have to install the guest extensions
<ryguy> Howdy
<hayes> i am seeing some new pakcges. but none that should effect it. ill install them and check it out though.
<JPSman> slgmab3ta: there are guest extensions for ubuntu for the virtual box though?  are those in synaptic?
<s1gmab3ta> hayes: that's what i thought too
<hayes> hehe ok brb
<s1gmab3ta> JPSman: im not sure, its been a while since i used virtualbox, but i am pretty sure it is one of the menu options in virtualbox
<ryguy> I installed karmic and rebooted and I got greeted with grub through "Error 15" at me. So I followed the ubuntu wiki guide "Recover Grub After Windows Installation" because that has worked for me before (on grub 1, though) and now when I boot up I just get greeted with a grub command line interface that looks like "grub> "
<ryguy> I dont know what to do, any help would be greatly appreciated
<JPSman> slgmab3ta: thank you :OD
<hayes> i downloaded and installed virtualbox fromt heir website. didnt use the packaged one. it wasnt as new.
<maco> empathy users?
<hayes> i think thats what i did anyways.. lol
<maco> does View -> File Transfers lack an icon?
<JPSman> hayes: thank you
<hayes> been a long evening.
<maco> im just getting the standard "no icon found" ? icon
<hayes> thats actually the first part of why i thoguht something was up. i was getting a no gl card found in virtualbox.. and my compiz stopped working.
<hayes> brb goign to restart
<jbuncher> JPSman, I just tried the guest additions on karmic, you can just install them from synaptic, worked great for me
<JPSman> jbuncher: what is the package called?  thanks you btw
<CShadowRun> I'm not a happy bunny
<CShadowRun> Which smart person decided that it'd be clever to not allow you to resize a window over a screen border?
<CShadowRun> It was always fine in every other version of ubuntu, never caused any problem. Theres no reason to block it
<JPSman> which application?
<CShadowRun> JPSman, all of them
<amgarchIn9> the KDE interface to screen resolution controls is broken. In last release I was able to scale rotate the display area by 30 deg. Now RANDR seems to be broken again. Anybody confirms?
<penguin42> you could rotate by 30degrees? Wow - I wonder how it did that
<russlar> anybody know of any issues with teh propretary, cisco vpn client on karmic's kernel?
<amgarchIn9> penguin42: man xrandr
<CShadowRun> haha 30 :P
<s1gmab3ta> why 30 degrees...
<penguin42> amgarchIn9: Wow - I hadn't realised it could do arbitrary angles - I assumed it was multiples of 90
<PolitikerNEU> Hello, does anybody know how to find out why xorg has 99% CPU usage?
<russlar> s1gmab3ta: tilted desk?
<hayes> well sig. its working again. lol
<CShadowRun> ah, it's a compiz "feature"
<hayes> =-D
<CShadowRun> brb, stabbing compiz devs in the face
<russlar> lol
<s1gmab3ta> hayes: yeah see
<hayes> goofy ;D
<hayes> thanks
<penguin42> you could really confuse someone by leaving there desktop tilted by 5deg
<s1gmab3ta> hayes: i didn't really do much lol
<s1gmab3ta> glad it works though
<hayes> lol yea but still
<s1gmab3ta> hayes: must just be beta weirdness
<hayes> lets see if gl works in vb now =D
<hayes> damn. still no luck. must be the program in that case =(
<dotblank3> Filesystem on filesystem.squashfs is (4:0), which is a later filesystem version than I support!
<hayes> im tryign to get Everquest working of all things.. lol.. wine didnt do so well.. so tried using virtualbox. it spose to support a gl mode. bu eq says no 3d devices found. sniffles.
<dotblank3> fantastic ow how am I going to update the iso in jaunty
<s1gmab3ta> virtualbox isn't so hot with its GL suppot i think
<hayes> but i know gl is working on the desktop now at least
<s1gmab3ta> even VMWare workstation, well it works
<s1gmab3ta> but like i have a Geforce 9600GT
<s1gmab3ta> pretty solid hardware right
<hayes> i just really dont want to duel boot to play this dam game hehe
<s1gmab3ta> it only passably runs Beyond Good and Evil
<s1gmab3ta> a 2003 game
<hayes> hah i remember that game
<s1gmab3ta> very solid game!
<hayes> it was fun as hell
<s1gmab3ta> try wine
<ryguy> Can anyone help me with grub 2?
<s1gmab3ta> you might have better luck with that
<russlar> ryguy: there's a great grub2 manual at kubuntuforums.nrt
<hayes> i was getting an error with wine.. but yea at least its not this one
<hayes> good and evil.. ill have to find that one again ;)
<ryguy> russlar: I'll check that out. my problem, specifically, is what grub goes right to a command like interface instead of the boot menu O_o
<russlar> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3106368.0
<nemo> paravirt.h:728: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
<nemo> dkms build -m nvidia -v 185.18.36
<nemo> known? :-/
<amgarchIn9> does this work with you: "xrandr --output LVDS  --mode 1024x768" ? for CRT use VGA instead of LVDS
<NoelJB> nemo, I don't see it.
<nemo> NoelJB: what kernel?
<nemo> and. i686?
<nemo> KERNELRELEASE=2.6.31-14-generic
<hayes> sig, you think i might have better luck with vm_ws vs vb?
<NoelJB> nemo, I have linux-headers-2.6.31-14 (stock karmic) and linux-headers-2.6.32-020632rc5 (mainline)
<NoelJB> nemo, same for the images (just grabbed the wrong paste)
<NoelJB> nemo, x86_64
<nemo> ah...
<nemo> not quite the same then
<NoelJB> nope
<nemo> however, my machine *did* lock up during update...
<nemo> maybe it was while unpacking header
<NoelJB> nemo, you could force a reinstall.  I wonder what the percentage is of 64 bit and legacy hardware out there now.
<hayes> well take it easy. o/
<penguin42> NoelJB: Ah that's just cruel calling peoples 32bit machines legac
<penguin42> y
<dotblank3> when upgrading the kernel do I need to have /sys mounted?
<penguin42>  NoelJB: But you do still get Core and similar spec laptops sold at the lower end
<penguin42> dotblank3: I don't know - but why wouldn't you?
<dotblank3> penguin42: im in the 9.10 squashfs chroot
<joaopinto> dotblank, just bind mount it
<dotblank3> I already ran the command
<dotblank3> ughs
<NoelJB> penguin42, and most netbooks appear to run low-end processors.
<penguin42> NoelJB: Yeh, althouh I think atom is 64bit
<penguin42> ah - only on some models
<Armageddon> any major bugs in the beta release ?
<Lenin_Cat> dose karmic support fglrx?
<dotblank3> some bugs.. but im trying to make an updated livecd right now
<sdg> I keep getting "Could not connect to pop3.live.com: Connection timed out" in Evolution.
<sdg> It's so frustrating being unable to receive emails.
<Lenin_Cat> dose karmic support fglrx?!
<ibuclaw> ryguy, its quieter in here.
<Armageddon> !evolution | sdg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<Armageddon> :/
<Lenin_Cat> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
 * Armageddon hits the bot on the head
<Lenin_Cat> ,...
<ibuclaw> \!fail | Armageddon
<Lenin_Cat> dose karmic support fglrx?!
<sdg> I've double checked the settings countless times.
<NoelJB> Armageddon, so far, the only serious bug I have with karmic is bug 417041.  and I don't know if anyone else sees it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417041 in linux "Multiple GUI apps freezing with high I/O wait during typing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417041
<Lenin_Cat> did you tripple check it?
<dotblank3> I dont have an ati card soo... I dont know
<Armageddon> NoelJB, can you link me please ?
<ryguy> ibuclaw: yeah it is
<NoelJB> Armageddon, link you?
<Armageddon> give me a link to the bug
<ibuclaw> ryguy, ok, have you ever heard of the command 'chroot' ?
<ryguy> ibuclaw: no, is it for mounting?
<NoelJB> Armageddon, ubottu already did
<ibuclaw> ryguy, chroot is used for changing root (/) directories. Used primarily for building/compiling and fixing broken systems =)
<ibuclaw> ryguy,
<ibuclaw> just going to walk you through the process
<ryguy> wait
<Armageddon> thanks NoelJB
<ibuclaw> is the filesystem mounted ?
<ryguy> why cant I just do `mount /dev/sda1 whereever`
<NoelJB> I'm going to hope that it mysteriously goes away when I do a clean re-install. :-\
<ryguy> and try to reinstal grub
<ibuclaw> ryguy, that is what I am suggesting
<Armageddon> well NoelJB in Jaunty something really weird happened, My bluetooth doesn't work, still doesn't but for a while it worked fine and then stoped working :/
<dotblank3> I dont know how the cd packages or w/e they are called fit all this on one cd
<Lenin_Cat> dose karmic support fglrx?!
<ryguy> ibuclaw: alright
<dotblank3> its crazy voodoo
<ibuclaw> you have to chroot into 'whereever' first though, to run the command
<ryguy> Lenin_Cat: Yes
<TDJACR> Has anyone gotten MacBook Pro 5,3 sound working on Karmic Yet?
<Armageddon> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
 * jagwire wishes intel wasn't shady with their graphics stuph :(
<ryguy> Lenin_Cat: System > dministration > Hardware Drivers
<Lenin_Cat> Armageddon, that page is majorly outdated
<shadeslayer> yayy... upgrade complete
<Lenin_Cat> ryanakca, know Im using it in 9.04
<Armageddon> Lenin_Cat: what page ?
<ibuclaw> ryguy, okies,  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<dotblank3> Lenin_Cat: you should just try it then
<Amjad> hello
<Lenin_Cat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadeslayer> Amjad: hi
<nemo> NoelJB: yeah, that was it.
<TDJACR> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Armageddon> thanks Lenin_Cat
<nemo> NoelJB: built after reinstalling headers
<TDJACR> No...
<ryguy> ibuclaw: alright
<Lenin_Cat> ryguy, I know, I just want to know before I upgrade
<ibuclaw> ryguy, next you mount --bind the dev proc and sys directories.
<Lenin_Cat> and go WEEEEEEEEE
<ryguy> Lenin_Cat: Does your video card have linux drivers?
<Lenin_Cat> ati, yes. Duh.
<ibuclaw> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<ibuclaw> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<ibuclaw> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<Lenin_Cat> ryguy, im using fglrx fine in 9.04
<shadeslayer> ryguy: almost every card is supported by ati and nvidia on linux
<Amjad> hi shadeslayer how to be a distributor vpn
<Lenin_Cat> I just want to know before I upgrade
<ibuclaw> (at least, that is how I remember runnign the commands)
 * ibuclaw double checks
<ryguy> then it should be fine on 9.10
<NoelJB> nemo, great :-)
<arrrghhh> hey, how do i instal paprefs in karmic?  it's telling me there's no candidate version.
<shadeslayer> Amjad: you need vpn right?
<dotblank3> Lenin_Cat: well it is beta.... so dont get mad if it doesnt work
<shadeslayer> !vpn | Amjad
<ubottu> Amjad: From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Amjad> What are the requirements?
<Armageddon> NoelJB
<Lenin_Cat> dotblank, to bad :)
<Armageddon> did you update ?
<ryguy> ibuclaw: i did ls /mnt and dev, proc, and sys are all in there =)
<shadeslayer> Amjad: just have a look at the wiki
<NoelJB> Armageddon, update?
<ibuclaw> ryguy, ah, but they are all empty
<ryguy> ibuclaw: Oh I see
<ibuclaw> ryguy, /proc, /sys and /dev (and /dev/pts) are temporary filesystems that only exist at run-time
<Amjad> ok
<Armageddon> NoelJB, someone on the bug report said that the problem was gone with a kernel update
<Armageddon> oh you said that :/
<shadowhywind> hay all having two strange problems, the first being that I can not open the kde walletmanager
<jbuncher> Any network manager devs in here I can poke about Bug 449888?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449888 in network-manager-applet "[karmic] network manager gnome does not remember wpa enterprise hidden network passwords over reboot, need to re-create network profile each time." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449888
<ryguy> ibuclaw: alright got em mounted
<ibuclaw> okies
<Amjad> shadowhywind I have a vps server application on the server will be
<ibuclaw> ryguy, sudo chroot /mnt
<NoelJB> Armageddon, I'm the only person who has ever commented on it.  it did go away for a bit, then came back.  :-(
<ibuclaw> figures crossed, it will work =)
 * Armageddon nods
<marco__> hi. is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 beta?
<ryguy> alright says `root@ubuntu:/#`
<ibuclaw> excellent
<arrrghhh> marco__, of course.  update-manager -d, or do-release-update
<Amjad> shadowhywind And use ssh only
<arrrghhh> er sorry
<eagles0513875> man im having some annoying issues with karmic on my vms
<arrrghhh> do-release-upgrade
<shadowhywind> Amjad: I think you have the wrong person
<eagles0513875> and tons of upgrades today
<ibuclaw> ryguy, ok, next is to mount devpts (so that update-grub knows which putty terminal it is in)
<marco__> arrrghhh, and after the official release of 9.10, how to I upgrade to it?
<arrrghhh> marco__, same method.
<ibuclaw> ryguy, mount devpts -t devpts /dev/pts
<ryguy> marco__: You should install it from cd so you have ext4
<marco__> thanks
<ryguy> ibuclaw: done and done
<arrrghhh> marco__, he has a point, if you want the benes of the new file system, you should backup and reformat.
<Amjad> You do not have experience in vpn?
<arrrghhh> ryguy, but some of us can't backup _everything_... so i'm still goin with ext3 until i get another hdd!
<ibuclaw> ryanakca, ok, you are all good to go.
<dotblank3> I did a live migration of ext3 to 4.. it was a bit painfull but it worked
<ibuclaw> *ryguy,
<marco__> thanks arrrghhh
<arrrghhh> dotblank3, w/o data loss?
<ryguy> arrrghhh: makes sense
<ibuclaw> ryguy, ok, run:  update-grub
<Lenin_Cat> will 10.04 support ksplice
<dotblank3> arrrghhh: yea
<arrrghhh> dotblank3, hrm... how?
<shadeslayer> Lenin_Cat: ksplice?
<dotblank3> cant remember but it was tricky...
<arrrghhh> lol
<ryguy> ibuclaw: looks like everything went well, should I restart now to test it?
<Lenin_Cat> shadeslayer, allows installing updates for the kernel without rebooting
<shadeslayer> dotblank3: its just 2 commands
<shadeslayer> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<arrrghhh> i have a _lot_ of data.  i think i'd rather get another hdd first.
<shadeslayer> ugh..
<arrrghhh> ubottu, fail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail
<dotblank3> and grub failed to load the newly written kernels untill i upgraded grub to 2
<ryguy> ubottu doesnt know anything about etx4?!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arrrghhh> fail!
<ibuclaw> ryguy, check /boot/grub/grub.cfg (I think it is now located)
<TDJACR> .
<TDJACR> Whoops.
<shadeslayer> http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<ibuclaw> ryguy, if you are happy that it seems right, should be fine to reboot
<shadeslayer> ^^ convert ext3 to ext4
<arrrghhh> shadeslayer, how safe is it?
<ryguy> ibuclaw: alright now grub.cfg.new exists but grub.cfg doesnt
<Amjad> shadeslayer
<Amjad> No /sbin/udevd found running; none killed.
<Amjad>                                                                          [fail]
<Amjad> invoke-rc.d: initscript udev, action "reload" failed.
<shadeslayer> arrrghhh: its on the kernel wiki,should be safe
<arrrghhh> shadeslayer, reading now...
<Amjad> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ryguy> ibuclaw: I cant open it either, says gedit doesnt understand the filetype
<Lenin_Cat> !pastebin | Amaranth
<ubottu> Amaranth: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Lenin_Cat> Amjad*
<Amaranth> Lenin_Cat: :P
<shadeslayer> !aptlock > Amjad
<ubottu> Amjad, please see my private message
<arrrghhh> shadeslayer, keep in mind, this looks like you're just mounting ext3 as ext4...
<Lenin_Cat> !pastebinit lolol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> arrrghhh: this isnt *as* effective as a formatted ext4,but its close
<Lenin_Cat> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<arrrghhh> shadeslayer, yea, i read about that.  definitely nice, but you don't get _all_ the benes of ext4.  i guess you do get some important ones, so it's probably worth it.
<Amjad> No /sbin/udevd found running; none killed.
<shadeslayer> arrrghhh: yep
<Amjad>                                                                          [fail]
<Amjad> invoke-rc.d: initscript udev, action "reload" failed.
<Amjad> dpkg: error processing fuse-utils (--configure):
<Amjad> :S
<filgy> pulseaudio is looping forever sucking 50-100% cpu since a few days ago.. anyone experience this?
<filgy> i can kill it but until then it will run forever with no sound playing or anything
<ibuclaw> ryguy, what is the output?
<keith_> Did they change something that would affect how it detects and handles my mouse clicks? I'm rather annoyed right now...
<penguin42> filgy: pacmd exit   might cause it to exit slightly less forcibly than a kill
<ryguy> process 3993: D-Bus library appears to be incorrectly set up; failed to read machine uuid: Failed to open "/var/lib/dbus/machine-id": No such file or directory
<ryguy> See the manual page for dbus-uuidgen to correct this issue.
<shadeslayer> Amjad: what are you trying to do?
<dotblank3> wow I encountered my first bug... in vbox with 3d accel the x server crashes when you shut it down... thats not really that bad
<keith_> Now I have button 1, button 2, button 2, button 3, and button 8. What's that about?
<Amjad> install sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp
<arrrghhh> so how do i use paprefs?  or is there a replacement for it?  apt-get or aptitude won't let me install it.  says there's no candidate version!!!
<shadeslayer> Amjad: yeah,so whats the proble,?
<shadeslayer> *problem
<ibuclaw> ryguy, dbus-uuidgen --ensure
<Myers> Hey everyone, need help to find out how to save my Terminator terminal settings.
<ioka> guys would you please tell me how to make privoxy start at boot up
<shadeslayer> bbl
<Amjad> No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.
<Amjad>     Errors were encountered while processing:
<Amjad>  fuse-utils
<Amjad>  gvfs-fuse
<Amjad> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ioka> it needs root privileges
<Amjad> This problem
<arrrghhh> !pastebin | Amjad
<ubottu> Amjad: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Myers> Anyone here use terminator?
<ryguy> ibuclaw: error. I ran update-grub again and now grub.cfg exists now
<ryguy> ibuclaw: I still cant read it though
<ioka> be root and you can read it
<ryguy> i am =p
<ryguy> Could not display "/media/addef8e0-a53f-44b0-bd...955186a278/boot/grub/grub.cfg" - The file is of an unknown type
<ibuclaw> hmm
<ioka> in the terminal sudo nano /media/addef8e0-a53f-44b0-bd...955186a278/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ryguy> ioka: its empty
<Amjad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/295610/
<ioka> this is bad
<ibuclaw> file /boot/grub/grub.bfg
<ibuclaw> ioka, he is in a LiveCD, chrooted into the broken system
<ryguy> /boot/grub/grub.cfg: ASCII English text
<ioka> yes i thought so see /media mount point.Do yuo know why ubuntu use so free-kin names to mount devices?
<ryguy> ioka, I manually mounted it there
<penguin42> ioka: You mean the big long hairy numbers?
<Amjad> shadeslayer <Amjad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/295610/
<arrrghhh> damn comcast
<ioka> in my case I get the same nasty directory names even though the system mount the devices automatically
<ioka> yes
<ibuclaw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275&highlight=grub2
<penguin42> ioka: They have the advantage that they have a strong chance of being unique
<ryguy> arrrghhh: Comcast/Mediacom sucks
<ryguy> arrrghhh: I got mediacom
<ioka> yes and hard to find out what is mounted there
<arrrghhh> ryguy, nice.  they're significantly faster than anyone else in the 'hood here.  but i have to reset the stupid modem 3x a day now.
<penguin42> ioka: If you set a label on the or mount point they'll get mounted with whatever name you want
<arrrghhh> but back to my question... paprefs.  i could always just install it previously, now it says there's no candidate version... how do i manage my network settings for pulse?
<ryguy> arrrghhh: Yeah I had that problem until we bitched at mediacom enough to get them to come replace the router
<ioka> how do i set a label?
<ioka> like a partition volume label?
<ryguy> sudo mount /dev/DRIVE LABEL
<arrrghhh> ryguy, yep, that's definitely the next step here.  this thing is 3 yrs old, and i've paid $3/mo for it for wayyyy more than it's value.
<penguin42> ryguy: Surely not?
<ryguy> arrrghhh: three dollars a month??
<ioka> can you please tell me what to do to make privoxy start at boot up?
<penguin42> ioka: You can do it in gparted or using tune2fs if it's ext
<ibuclaw> ryguy, check /etc/grub.d/ directories
<ibuclaw> ryguy, is there anything in there?
<ibuclaw> are they executable?
<ryguy> ibuclaw: yes and yes
<ryguy> from that site: ' The files in this folder are read during execution of "update-grub" or "update-grub2" '
<ryguy> should I do 'update-grub2'?
<ibuclaw> ryguy, the contents of update-grub2 is:
<ibuclaw> exec /sbin/update-grub "$@"
<jimpop> what is the diff btwn update-grub and update-grub2 ?
<ibuclaw> they both do the same
<ryguy> lol oh
<jimpop> thx
<tgpraveen1> ubottu: #597124
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 597124
 * penguin42 could swear there was an easier way to set the mount points and labels in the GUI
<ibuclaw> jimpop, =)
<tgpraveen1> bug #597124
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 597124 could not be found
<tgpraveen1> gnome bug #597124
<ubottu> Gnome bug 597124 in Notifications "Should make better use of libnotify actions" [Blocker,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=597124
<ryguy> penguin42: code it in (I know, generic response, but still)
<ibuclaw> ryguy, hmm... try:  grub-install /dev/sda; update-grub2
<dotblank3> guys how do I start upstart
<dotblank3> ould not connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<ibuclaw> dotblank, which CD are you using?
<dotblank3> amd64 ubuntu-desktop
<dotblank3> im in a chroot from the squashfs and was upgrading all the packages
<ibuclaw> :S
<joaopinto> dotblank, I believe it needs to be started from the kernel itself, since it's an init replacement
<ryguy> ibuclaw: I'm gonna try to reboot
<ibuclaw> ryguy, okies
<dotblank3> hmmm so how do I force the upgrade then..
<ryguy> ibuclaw: I'm gettin the same problem
<ioka> is help.ubuntu.com down ? I can not open it
<dotblank3> ioka: yea it is
<ibuclaw> ryguy, you *do* get something like "Found Linux Image" ?
<ibuclaw> :/
<dotblank3> well I was almost able to upgrade upstart
<ioka> by the way the adobe-flashplugin that it is in the synaptics does not work very well.i can not move the slide bar of flash movies
<ibuclaw> dotblank, when you say chroot ... you mean, a chroot of the installed system?
<ibuclaw> ie: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<ioka> if I use the one from adobe page will it be problems?
<ibuclaw> chroot /mnt
<ibuclaw> # insert upgrade command of choice
<mzz> dotblank3: I'd expect the upgrade to succeed even if it can't find a running instance
<mzz> dotblank3: what's the actual problem/failure?
<dotblank3> I mean I extracted the filesystem.squashfs and chrooted into it
<dotblank3> and run updated it
<dotblank3> *update
<ibuclaw> ryguy, still fails?
<ibuclaw> :S
<dotblank3> then im going to mksquashfs again and make a more updated livecd
<ryguy> ibuclaw: It boots! So I'm happy. grub doesnt show up but I'm not too worried about that
<ryguy> Thanks man, you're a genius
<ibuclaw> no probs, I guess.
<ryguy> you should be like..writing books and making money off of them. piles of money. genius money >_>
<ryguy> lol
<joaopinto> dotblank, you are wayre of the daily live cds right ?
<joaopinto> aware
<ryguy> anyways, time for sleep. Its 2 pm and i didnt sleep O_O
<ryguy> night guys
<ibuclaw> night
<ibuclaw> dotblank3, also, if you are going to chroot into a directory, you need to mount --bind the /dev directory
<Myers> Hey everyone, need help to find out how to save my Terminator terminal settings.
<ibuclaw> some system applications depend on being able to *touch* the system hardware / being able to write to /dev/pts
<duffydack> ioka, ATI card by chance?
<ibuclaw> Myers, it's not saving when editing during run?
<arrrghhh> so no one uses paprefs?  blargh.
<Myers> Correct ibuclaw
<Myers> I applied the settings and it's just sitting without a config file in the terminator directory
<shadeslayer> anyone landing in a terminal after booting into the 14 kernel? i have to manually start kdm
<ibuclaw> Myers, may be a perms issue?
<om26er> i cannot see any in the appearance menu
<Myers> ibuclaw: Not sure, it's in the user home directory so this permission should be enabled.
<Myers> shadeslayer: No.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> btw where do i edit the grub entries?
<om26er> there is no theme in appearance although human themes are installed
<Myers> shadeslayer: It would be: sudo gedit /etc/boot/grubfileyouwantoedit
<Myers> actually /etc/boot/grub/
<Myers> then the file you want to edit for the grub boot
<Myers> backwards: /boot/grub/
<Myers> :-p
<shadeslayer> Myers: which file? there are many
<Myers> menu.list
<shadeslayer> Myers: in grub 2?
<Myers> If you have grub 2 then you will need to ask further here as I don't run this yet.
<mac_v> !grub2 | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<drs305> Myers: Are you talking about the splash image?
<Myers> That MAYBE why you are having the issue is because you didn't finish the file configuration
<Myers> drs305: No
<drs305> k
<Myers> Error 14 is due to an incomplete configuration to the grub 2
<tgpraveen1> gnome bug #597124
<ubottu> Gnome bug 597124 in Notifications "Should make better use of libnotify actions" [Blocker,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=597124
<Myers> Who's running Tilda and can get two terminals open with it?
<perscitus> Is Kpackagekit known issue bug fixed yet?
<Machtin> hm.. what can i rip a bluray untouched image with? or where can i go to ask?
<rsk> !bluray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluray
<malnilion> Machtin dd ?
<rsk> !hddvd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hddvd
<rsk> bah.
<rsk> Machtin: use x264 with the -hq preset for best quality
<malnilion> rsk, that's hardly an untouched image.
<rsk> malnilion: he is lying?
<malnilion> rsk, as I understood the question he wants to rip a BD image without decrypting it or anything.
<Machtin> well i have a blu-ray image.. it's untouched.. and now i want to strip the menu, and some audio tracks basically
<rsk> does it have DRM?
<Machtin> uhm, how to check?
<malnilion> Machtin, is it an iso?
<rsk> can you play any files with any type of softwareplayer
<Machtin> i intended to make a mkv out of it
<Machtin> malnilion: yep, it is
<Machtin> rsk: at least not via vlc
<rsk> what does mplayer say
 * BluesKaj wonders why anyone would "make" a mkv file
<malnilion> Blueskaj, it can be a useful container especially for subtitled video.
<shadeslayer> i <3 this kernel
<malnilion> BluesKaj, it's kind of a kitchen sink (as in you can throw everything and your kitchen sink into it).
<CrocoJet> after official release of 9.10, do I need re-install whole ubuntu ? using beta version now
<void^_> no
<Machtin> http://pastebin.com/da52a10c mplayer output
<rsk> CrocoJet: only if you want
<malnilion> CrocoJet, you should update just fine.
<shadeslayer> CrocoJet: nope,just upgrade to the latest packages
<Machtin> where <file>'s the filename
<shadeslayer> CrocoJet: what DE btw?
<CrocoJet> but this upgrade will download all oficial packages ?
<mcnellis> I recently installed 9.10 and when I installed gvim-gnome when I'm typing a function name or a variable name I hit ctrl+n the window blinks instead of showing me my options to auto-finish what I'm typing
<rsk> Machtin: how did you install MPlayer?
<shadeslayer> CrocoJet: no,just the ones that need upgrading
<CrocoJet> oh ok
<mcnellis>  I think it might be trying for New Window? I'm not sure though b/c no new window is created...
<rsk> CrocoJet: sure, why wouldn't it :p
<malnilion> Crocojet, if you're running 9.10 beta, you should be able to upgrade to 9.10 final just fine.
<Machtin> rsk: aptitude install mplayer
<CrocoJet> ok
<shadeslayer> CrocoJet: most probably your complete DE will need to be upgraded,a new kernel,that should cover it
<rsk> Machtin: the mplayer in the repos give's MPlayer SVN-r29237-4.4.1 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
<rsk> Machtin: so you got a rouge package i belive
<Machtin> i installed it some seconds ago :o
<rsk> um...
<Machtin> i'll purge and reinstall
<bazhang> dno, what ab out usb stick
<mcnellis> bah nvm I had a window keyboard shortcut taking precedence!
<malnilion> Machtin, if you have an iso image, there's a chance it's still DRM'd
<Machtin> hm, how would i check?
<LordMetroid> Can someone install couchdb and run sudo couchdb?
<LordMetroid> I can not
<malnilion> Machtin, if you mount the image and it won't play in mplayer or VLC by default, there's a fair chance it's DRM'd
<dno> bazhang:  I installed 9.10 on an HP1000 mini and it went great!  However, the wifi is not enabled
<dtchen> dno: you need to use the wl driver, probably
<dno> bazhang:  The same happened to me on my Dell mini 9.  However, all I had to do was updgrade via upgrade manager.  Simple.
<Machtin> hm, k.. it won't
<Machtin> VLC can't recognize the input's format: <- that is reapeating
<penguin42> hmph, machine crashed installing latest set of updates
<Machtin> -a
<dno> bazhang:  The stupid HP people left the cat5 jack off the HP 1000 mini!
<dtchen> dno: usb dongle for wired iface ;)
<dno> So I have to upgrade via usb only.
<bazhang> dno, have you considered dtchen advice :)
<dno> bazhang:  No, it is for my brother.  I talked him into the install and he loves it, but can't access the internet.
<dno> bazhang:  So I look like the bad guy because it is not accessing the internet.
<dotblank3> well the cd i made was 40 mb too big to fit on a normal cd.. yay
<dotblank3> looks like dvd for me
<dno> dtchen: Can you assist with my problem?
<dtchen> dno: I take it you don't have a usb dongle for a wired nic?
<dno> no I do not.
<dtchen> dno: then you need to sneakernet some debs using a usb thumb drive
<dno> But yes that would solve it.  I was thinking all I want to do is get wifi working and then the upgrade will take care of the rest.
<dno> Is there an easy way to just install 2.6.31-14.48 source package?
<dtchen> dno: namely, you need dkms, make, build-essential, gcc, g++, gcc-4.4, g++-4.4, cpp-4.4, libstdc++6-4.4-dev, linux-headers-$(uname -r), patch, bcmwl-modaliases, and bcmwl-kernel-source
<dno> or the wifi?
<dtchen> huh?
<dtchen> those are the packages that you need to put on the usb thumb drive and install on the mini
<dtchen> after the wl driver builds, you'll have WiFi
<dtchen> anyone with a macbook 5,1 ?
<JPSman> i am having problems compiling the necessary kernal modules for the guest additions for ubuntu 9.10 beta for the virtualbox.  Could someone take a look at my vboxadd-install.log found at this http://pastebin.ca/1611896 ?
<dno> Thank you!
<shadeslayer> JPSman: can you post the exact errors?
<JPSman> shadeslayer: A.) thank you B.) it seems to build the gust additions just fine, its when its trying to build the 'shared folder support kernel module that is fails.  Lemme go do another pastebin
<JPSman> http://pastebin.ca/1625610
<LordMetroid> update-manager tells me to use the "Broken" filter, how do I do that?
<dotblank3> wow 9.10 is soo close to perfect....
<dotblank3> brb booting into my custom cd
<LordMetroid> No, couchdb is refusing to install
<drop_tables> Has anyone tried to pre-order a karmic CD, but exceeded their limit for CDs?
<shadeslayer> JPSman: try it via : http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/13/installing-guest-additions-for-ubuntu-guests-in-virtualbox/
<LordMetroid> And by me trying to install it anyway somehow I have broken something
<shadeslayer> JPSman: i cant think of anything else
<JPSman> shadeslayer: thank you
<shadeslayer> drop_tables: theres a limit on CD's ?
<shadeslayer> JPSman: hope you find a solution :)
<drop_tables> shadeslayer, Apparently there is now
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> drop_tables: just make another account?
<drop_tables> My shipit history isn't really excessive. About 4 shipments in the last 6 years
<shadeslayer> drop_tables: http://pastebin.ca/1625615
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> i was too excited when i ordered the first one
<dotblank> I was more excited when I got my first one in the mail because by that time id forgotten about it
<shadeslayer> hehe..
<JPSman> well, if I wanted to start a new forum thread, where would be the best place for it?
<shadeslayer> my CD's usually remain with me for 2 days,then i give them to a few friends and never get them back :(
<shadeslayer> JPSman: ubuntuforums
<shadeslayer> !forum | JPSman
<ubottu> JPSman: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<JPSman> yes, but in which subset of the forums?
<shadeslayer> JPSman: dont really use the forums alot... ask in the channel
<JPSman> k
<dotblank> omg ubuntu 9.10 is sexy..... its tooo good im shaking from sheer awesome
<dno> dtchen:  could you please provide a little more direction?  Where can I get the files you speak of?  Then do I put them on the usb and reinstall? Or just put these on the usb drive then computer and make on the HP 1000?
<shadeslayer> dotblank: hehe
<shadeslayer> dotblank: tried kubuntu 9.10?
<techouse|lappy> any idea why i have no text showing up in an application run with mono on ubuntu 9.10 but i have text showing up on Debian Squeeze?
<dotblank> shadeslayer, nope
<malnilion> dotblank, the only thing that sucks is the GDM.
<netbrain> does xen work in karmic?
<dotblank> malnilion, have you updated recently?
<shadeslayer> dotblank: itll blow your brains
<malnilion> dotblank, I no longer am using Ubuntu, but I saw the "new" theme.
<drop_tables> What happened to the shipit choice. It doesn't say if I have pre-orderd x64 edition or what.
<shadeslayer> what new theme?
<malnilion> shadeslayer, rather.
<drop_tables> It just says 1 Ubuntu CD for PC
<drop_tables> That isn't super helpful
<shadeslayer> drop_tables: yep,a 32 bit CD
<hetauma> any1 knows how can I set 9.10 so that I don't need to authenticate every time I need to mount a ntfs partition?
<malnilion> shadeslayer, the one that came out 3 weeks ago or so.
<shadeslayer> hetauma: yeah hold on
<drop_tables> Ah lame, i'm cancelling that
<shadeslayer> hetauma: add : /dev/sda1 /media/Windows ntfs defaults 0 0
<hetauma> shadeslayer, and which program does that now ? is it made through hal?
<hetauma> shadeslayer, the clasic method through fstab right ?
<shadeslayer> hetauma: of course the partition no. and mountpoint will be different,add the above line to fstab
<dotblank> omg... omg... it detected my hdmi port for audio... holy holy.. Ive spent months in 9.04 getting that to work
<shadeslayer> dotblank: :)
<shadeslayer> hetauma: yep
<dotblank> wireless works... everything looks awesome
<malnilion> dotblank, it's amazing what updates will do :)
<shadeslayer> dotblank: install kde,im telling ya
<shadeslayer> oh wow,they updated the smileys in kopete..... i love you KDE
<dotblank> well my secret is that this is my custom updated live cd and works FLAWLESSLY
<dotblank> ZOMG
<shadeslayer> dotblank: remastered?
<dotblank> yes
<shadeslayer> nice
<dno> Can I just add  2.6.31-14.48 source package to the netbookremix to get the wifi to work?
<dotblank> I think I love you guys.. every one of you.. this is just... I cant find words to describe how awesome this really is
<Myers> It's an Ugasm
<Myers> :-p
<malnilion> dotblank, loving Linux is enough :P
<shadeslayer> dotblank: thank the devs at #kubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> :P
<len> I can never get kword 2 (qt4 version) to run, because I always get "Can not find needed text component, KWord will quit now."  I keep thinking the problem will be solved the next time koffice2 is updated, but it never fixes it.  I am obviously missing a dependency that isn't auto selected for some reason.  Anybody know what package this "text component" is in?
<Myers> Anyone up for helping me out on this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1293771
<Myers> len: You'll need to see #kubuntu for this kind of support for KDE
<len> Myers, there is no kubuntu+1 though.  I thought this was the place for all buntu's +1
<shadeslayer> Myers: whats your DE?
<Myers> Gnome
<shadeslayer> Myers: ok i dont know the exact path,but check i your home folder,all the app configs are stored there
<shadeslayer> in kde its,~/.kde/share/apps/config
<Myers> k one sec shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> um... ~/.kde/share/config
<shadeslayer> Myers: there your app config is likely to be stored as : terminatorrc
<Myers> That does ring a bell
<shadeslayer> dont know if itll have a different name or something
<Myers> Did a folder/file search but nothing found in the terms.
<Myers> did a search in ~/.config/terminator but not listed either
<dooglus> hi people.  I wonder if you can help me
<shadeslayer> Myers: hmm.... well youre on your own then,itll be a hidden file though,just keep checking your home folder
<dooglus> last night I ran an update_manager -d to update a 9.04 machine to 9.10
<shadeslayer> dooglus: please state the problem
<dooglus> it was part way through doing the install (had downloaded everything, and was installing it) when the power went out
<dooglus> it wouldn't boot after that, so I booted from the 9.04 live cd
<dooglus> chrooted into the PC's /
<shadeslayer> nice....
<shadeslayer> dooglus: and ?
<dooglus> ran a dpkg --configure, like it said to
<dooglus> and am now wondering what else I need to do, to finish the install
<shadeslayer> dooglus: nothing
<dooglus> it now does a 'apt-get dist-upgrade' without error
<shadeslayer> dooglus: just try and boot the partition
<dooglus> usually after the install, I think it removes a bunch of old packages doesn't it?
<shadeslayer> dooglus: yeah,sudo apt-get autoremove
<dooglus> shadeslayer: the PC is thousands of miles away - getting it rebooted is a hassle, so I'd prefer to only do it once if possible
<dooglus> autoremove, thanks
<shadeslayer> dooglus: oh..
<dooglus> 31 to remove - that sounds like it
<dooglus> anything else?
<dooglus> I mean, I can reboot it remotely, but getting CDs in and out is less easy
<shadeslayer> dooglus: apt-get autoclean will clear the cache
<shadeslayer> dont think theres any other thing that needs to be done
<dooglus> what about 3rd party repos?  I think the update-manager told me it was disabling them
<Myers> shadeslayer: found it in /usr/share/terminator/terminatorlib as config.py
<Myers> Thanks again.
<shadeslayer> dooglus: oh yeah,they are disabled during the upgrade
<shadeslayer> Myers: no problem
<shadeslayer> dooglus: just sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dooglus> I guess that's not a problem - I can re-enable them after the reboot
<shadeslayer> dooglus: your original sources are in /etc/apt/
<shadeslayer> (the ones you used in jaunty)
<dooglus> I am very impressed at how easy this was
<shadeslayer> dooglus: it ususally is
<dooglus> imagine if a Windows update was interrupted part way through!
<shadeslayer> dooglus: ive had that once
<shadeslayer> dooglus: it was horrible
<shadeslayer> windows freaked out....
<dooglus> I guess you just reinstall from scratch
<shadeslayer> dooglus: not exactly
<dooglus> on this 9.10 laptop, I locked the screen earlier
<dooglus> I have the screensaver set to 'blank screen' only
<dooglus> when I came back, my desktop was showing!
<shadeslayer> dooglus: i had to boot a recovery CD and do a startup analysis and it fixed the problem
<shadeslayer> dooglus: :o
<shadeslayer> dooglus: someone knows your password ;P
<dooglus> I moved the mouse and got the password prompt, and couldn't get it to show the desktop again - but it was definitely showing while locked
<dooglus> shadeslayer: nobody touched it
<shadeslayer> :o
<dooglus> shadeslayer: the machine was still locked - as soon as I moved the mouse the desktop was hidden
<shadeslayer> spooky
<dooglus> and it behaved like it should - the screensaver password prompt, etc.
<dooglus> I've seen it before, too
<shadeslayer> or merely a small bug :)
<dooglus> I've disabled compiz now to see if that fixes it
<dooglus> after running the upgrade in the chroot'ed partition, I can't umount it before shutting down
<dooglus> seems the apt-get ran a bunch of services in the chroot
<dotblank> anyone want to test voice chat with empathy over gtalk?
<shadeslayer> dooglus: meaning? cant you : sudo reboot -h NOW
<cpjr72> dotblank, sorry my CC is maxed
<shadeslayer> dooglus: i have kopete
<dotblank> CC ?
<dooglus> shadeslayer: I wanted to umount the device to make sure everything is written to it properly
<dooglus> isn't that safer than just rebooting?
<cpjr72> dotblank, credit card lol, jk bud
<shadeslayer> dooglus: oh..
<shadeslayer> cpjr72: haha
<shadeslayer> dooglus: hmm... lemme think
<dooglus> shadeslayer: maybe a 'sudo sync' will do it
<dooglus> or, maybe rebooting actually does the umount for me, idk
<shadeslayer> dooglus: probably
<shadeslayer> dooglus: i think rebooting does it,not sure though
<shadeslayer> dooglus: at the end the OS is supposed to flush all streams and unmount the disk
<shadeslayer> +after the reboot command is given
<dooglus> is there any way I can eject the live CD I booted from, and reboot?
<dooglus> from the command line...
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> dooglus: man eject
<dooglus> does that work when you're running from the CD, in live CD mode?
<shadeslayer> dooglus: idk
<shadeslayer> dooglus: probably not...
<dooglus> seems like the disk got spat out
<dooglus> because now most commands are failing...
<shadeslayer> heh...
<dooglus> any way of rebooting when the reboot exectuable is no longer in the CD drive?
<AdamSchackart> can't you just use sudo shutdown -r now?
<shadeslayer> dooglus: a hard reboot?
 * AdamSchackart cringes
<dooglus> "sudo: unable to execute /sbin/shutdown: Input/output error"
<dooglus>  /sbin was on the CD I just ejected...
<shadeslayer> gah...
<shadeslayer> dooglus: you ejected the CD?
<dooglus> guess I should have copied it somewhere first
<dooglus> I guess I can scp my copy from here...
<rob0> the whole rootfs is gone, I bet.
<dooglus> yeah
<shadeslayer> probably
<dooglus> let's hope it statically linked
<rob0> funny that sudo is still answering
<dooglus> yeah
<dooglus> some stuff is obviously in the disk cache
<rob0> guess that's it
<dooglus> I ran 'reboot' before ejecting
<dooglus> to try to get it into the cache
<dooglus> didn't work though
<harley> hey everyone i have an issue
<shadeslayer> harley: go ahead
<harley> my sound came from speakers and headphons at the same time
<dooglus> maybe I can use the reboot in the karmic partition
<shadeslayer> dooglus: nooo...
<harley> anyone has the same problem ?
<dooglus> shadeslayer: no?
<shadeslayer> dooglus: karmic uses upstart,jaunty uses sysvinit
<shadeslayer> thus the startup and shutdown mechanism is different
<shadeslayer> s/bit/a bit
<harley> please i need some help
<shadeslayer> !patience | harley
<ubottu> harley: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<harley> all right sorry for that
<dooglus> shadeslayer: congrats :)
<shadeslayer> dooglus: ?
<dooglus> sorry - I was scrolled up
<harley> but i cant fix it myself !
<dooglus> you told me you had kopete
<shadeslayer> dooglus: yeah so?
<dooglus> shadeslayer: so - uh - I don't know why you'd tell me that
<shadeslayer> dooglus: um i meant dotblank
<shadeslayer> :P
<ubuntu> hi
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: hey
<ubuntu> i made tje upgrades today, and when i rebooted i got the grub command prompt, how can i repair it?
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: the new kernel>
<dooglus> which package contains the reboot program?
<shadeslayer> dooglus: the kernel
<dooglus> ugh
<dooglus> ok
<ubuntu> shadeslayer: what do you mean?
<dotblank> what?
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: did you upgrade the kernel?
<shadeslayer> dotblank: nothing
<ubuntu> shadeslayer: yea i think it upgraded the kernel too
<dooglus> shadeslayer: it looks like a file: /sbin/reboot
<rob0> dooglus, I don't know, but apt-* tools will be able to find out.
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: yeah,i have the same problem,i just rebooted into the new kernel,kdm wouldnt start automatically,had to use sudo kdm
<ubuntu> no, i get the grub prompt
<ubuntu> it fails booting grub
<shadeslayer> wow...
<davisc> ubuntu: What's your disk structure? i.e. what disk is Ubuntu on? Do you use LVM? Is /boot on the same partition as /?
<ubuntu> davisc: no LVM, /boot is the first partition and / the third
<davisc> ubuntu: Of the 1st disk?
<ubuntu> but i did a root(hd0,0) and setup(hd0,0)
<ubuntu> no the first
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: do you have a live cd?
<ubuntu> yea, i'm in it now and ran the commands i said
<ubuntu> but didn't reboot yet to test
<ubuntu> would that be ok?
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: try : sudo grub-install /dev/sdx
<shadeslayer> where x is a alphabet : a,b,c... whatever sudo fdisk -l lists as
<davisc> It sounds like a wonky menu.lst
<ubuntu> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<davisc> ubuntu: Pastebin the menu.lst
<davisc> (/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<davisc> Actually, is it still that in Karmic? I upgraded from Karmic so dunno if it changed
<del_diablo> davisc: pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shadeslayer> davisc: its different
<ubuntu> davisc: http://pastebin.be:80/21431
<shadeslayer> shouldnt the kernel be /boot/vmlinuz
<shadeslayer> *kernel line be
<davisc> shadeslayer: Not when you have /boot on it's own partition
<shadeslayer> oh..
<ubuntu> yea its on /dev/sda1
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: did you run : sudo grub-install /dev/sda?
 * davisc has never seen a uuid command in a grub config
<ubuntu> yea, says: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<del_diablo> anybody here knows their way around iwconfig? So i want to connect to a network with essid of XX and a wep key of 34i34141, what do i enter after having ran ifconfig up once? (post an example!)
<shadeslayer> del_diablo: see man iwconfig
<del_diablo> shadeslayer: No, been there. And i am not installing the OS yet.
<davisc> ubuntu: Presumably your /boot wasn't mounted to /boot on the live CD?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ubuntu> davisc: dunno, i didn't do anything
<ubuntu> but isn't running root(hd0,0) and setup hd(0,0) enough?
<davisc> ubuntu: Unlikely
<davisc> God, the GRUB 2 docs are crap!
<ubuntu> what can i do now?
<tormod> davisc, there are any? :)
<guntbert> tormod: of course - you need only read source :)
<del_diablo> shadeslayer:  iwconfig ra00 essid XYZ mode Managed BUT how do i get past the wep?
<davisc> ubuntu: Actually, hang on. If you didn't mount any partitions, that grub config you posted is the one generated by the Live CD?
<ubuntu> hm, it's the one present on my boot partition of my hdd
<davisc> ubuntu: OK
<davisc> ubottu: I've never seen the uuid command in a grub config. Can't find it in the docs either. It might well be an alternative to root (hd0,0)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> del_diablo: why do you want the cli way?
<davisc> Damn tab completion...
<del_diablo> shadeslayer: Minimal install, and i don't want to go all the way over to connect via cable
<davisc> ubuntu: I'd try a manual boot
<shadeslayer> del_diablo: thought of wicd?
<davisc> ubuntu: You'll have to issue the commands to grub one by one
<shadeslayer> del_diablo: oh sorry
<del_diablo> :P
<del_diablo> Guess i'l ask over at archlinux then
<davisc> ubuntu: root (hd0,0) - this will tell grub to read the kernel from the first boot device
<shadeslayer> del_diablo: ill just google
<del_diablo> shadeslayer: Then please do, i did not get anything remotly relevant when i did
<ubuntu> ok will try
<davisc> ubuntu: kernel /vmlinuz-[whatever the version number is] Tab completion should work. Otherwise, you've selected the wrong parition with root
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<shadeslayer> del_diablo: sudo iwconfig ath0 essid MYACCESSPOINT
<shadeslayer> del_diablo: sudo iwconfig ath0 key 12345abcde
<davisc> Sorry kernel /vmlinuz-version root=/dev/sda2 (Personally, I don't like UUIDs)
<tormod> ubuntu, just typing uuid should list all devices and their uuid's as seen from grub2
<shadeslayer> del_diablo: try with the correct parameters of your n/w
<davisc> tormod: What version of grub is installed on a clean karmic install?
<davisc> ubuntu: Then initrd /initrd-version (Again, tab completion should work)
<tormod> davisc, grub2
<davisc> then type b to boot
<shadeslayer> del_diablo: ive also found a script for a wpa network
<davisc> tormod: Funny, 0.97 is installed on my [upgraded] karmic system
<tormod> davisc, clean install: grub2 , upgrades: grub1
<wirechief> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid  <<works best for giving the uuid's
<tormod> wirechief, unless there's a mismatch between how grub reads them and blkid reads them...
<wirechief> well that works for me when i have a uuid that is no longer available because i made changes, i can get the right one from it and fix the fstab entry
<penguin42> wirechief: You can also use blid e.g. blkid /dev/sda1
<wirechief> yes but for me i usually need the uuid of sda3 4 or some other partition that i made changes on and the fstab needs to be fixed.
<wirechief> i have three or 4 distros on one hd and need to fix the fstab a lot, i make installs frequently.
<penguin42> wirechief: You could use labels instead?
<wirechief> sure but ive stuck with uuid
<wirechief> what is frustrating is that vbox uses uuid too and even on the .iso name so if i replace it i have to fix the uuid to make it work
<CLIdiot> hello all - just checking in to see if this new version of Ubunutu will fix the flash full-screen problems
<CLIdiot> I'd love to be able to go back to using my media computer to stream video
<del_diablo> Ubuntu minimal install is not cannot accessed from the alternativ install CD, AND it refuses to be able to connect to wlan(it gets stuck on attempting to select mirror).
<del_diablo> I know that the debian minimal intaller that is used does not support wlan, but where is the warning message?
<saji> hi...
<hacknslash> hi all
<saji> I have upgraded to 9.10 beta version..
<del_diablo> And? What is the issue? The common form is to not say hello and talk in this chat :P
<del_diablo> *and JUST talk(issue)
<saji> my problem is that i now have only a white screen on my desktop..
<b1shop> 9.10 running VirtualBox will not boot the 9.10 livecd.  anyone else have this problem
<b1shop> ?
<saji> now using IRC via the terminal..
<saji> del_diablo, my system now shows login screen, but on login, it shows only a white screen...
<guntbert> b1shop: here definitely not - did you md5sum the image?
<shadeslayer> del_diablo: could you connect to the wifi?
<saji> Hello, can anyone tell me how I can get back my desktop?
<b1shop> guntbert: yeah.  i installed 9.10 from a cd.  then installed virtualbox, and can't boot the same cd
<del_diablo> shadeslayer: I could not get into the install................. it did just go on the settings, until it reached to select a mirror and got stuck since it had some bizzaro 100% need for a mirror and to ping it.
<saji> hey can anybody help me?
<guntbert> b1shop: sorry - I always use the images with vbox - never a "real" CD
<penguin42> saji: SO you have  a white screen?
<b1shop> yeah.  i twas the iso i downloaded.  oh well.
<saji> penguin42, ya.. only a white screen...
<del_diablo> saji: Your not giving out any information. What hardware? Did you have Ubuntu before and upgrade killed it, or is it a fresh install?
<penguin42> saji: Do you get that straight from bootup or only after login?
<guntbert> b1shop: then try, connect the iso and boot from it
<sunshinepants> what are my options if I want to use a normal cordless handset to send/receive calls through gizmo on my computer?
<saji> del_diablo, I upgraded my Ubuntu 9.04..
<penguin42> sunshinepants: I'd say that's probably quite hard - I think you can get PBX cards that have an interface equivalent to a phone socket
<saji> del_diablo, my hardware is i486(Core 2 Duo)
<sunshinepants> penguin42: it doesn't have to be real pots hardware.. the equivalent sip hardware would work.. any suggestions?
<del_diablo> saji: And what GPU?
<rob0> sunshinepants, asterisk or freeswitch for software, a Sipura or PCI FXS interface for hardware.
<penguin42> sunshinepants: Yeh but how would you connect an existing wireless unit to it?
<saji> del_diablo,an intel one
<sunshinepants> penguin42: oh I meant using a cordless handset that is built specifically for sip, idk if that even exists.
<saji> peguin42, I get that only after login...
<penguin42> sunshinepants: Oh right
<sunshinepants> rob0: thxthx
<penguin42> saji: And you get the normal login screen and boot up stuff before that?
<saji> penguin42,I get that only after login....
<penguin42> saji: KDE or gnome or what?
<rob0> sun, the generic word to look for to buy is not Sipura, it's "analog telephone adapter", SIP ATA.
<saji> penguin42,Ya i get.. But not the new boot method, the old method..
<penguin42> saji: Sorry, I don't understand that?
<saji> penguin, i'm getting the boot method as in Ubuntu 9.04, not the new splash screen...
<saji> penguin42, but the login screen is the new one...
<penguin42> saji: is it an upgrade or a fresh install?
<saji> penguin42, its an upgrade..
<HoopyCat> sunshinepants:  there are some 802.11* cordless SIP handsets out there.  they're not inexpensive.  if you already have a cordless POTS phone, an ATA is the way to go
<penguin42> saji: When you select your user you can choose between the different login sessions - e.g. gnome or kde - if you have any other on there perhaps you can try one of the others?
<rob0> sun, another caveat, you cannot buy an unlocked ATA in a typical brick-&-mortar store. Those are locked to Vonage typically.
<saji> penguin, i have only GNOme...
<penguin42> saji: Does it give you a failsafe option?
<saji> penguin42, I have only gnome...other optiom is terminal..
<rob0> HoopyCat: most folks I know who have tried them say that the native wireless SIP phones are poor quality.
<saji> penguin42, no it does not..
<penguin42> saji: Do you use desktop-effects and what type of graphics card do you have?
<sunshinepants> HoopyCat: no pots phone yet, but with pots we have a lot more variety.. thanks for that info.. I'm trying to reduce the cost of my communications related bills by half.
<saji> penguin42,I used Compiz-fusion for desktop effects, my graphics card is intel 965..
<penguin42> saji: So it should work, but my best guess would be it's a 3d problem and the best thing would be to turn compiz off
<rob0> sunshinepants: other than Internet, which I was going to pay for anyway, I pay ~US$30/year or so for telephony. That's strictly for outbound (termination), I pay nothing for inbound (origination).
<saji> penguin42, how'll i do that via terminal?
<HoopyCat> rob0:  i haven't used one in awhile, but yeah, there are some tough challenges to overcome.  (i do the cordless phone + ATA thing when it's time to call mom and cook dinner, but i have a native IP desk phone)
<penguin42> saji: Once it's gone to a white screen can you do ctrl-alt-f1 to get a terminal?
<saji> penguin42, I'm in that terminal now chatting with you..:)
<saji> penguin42, now what?
<sunshinepants> rob0: you're taking advantage of free voip & use a sip ata? who is your data provider, I assume you only pay for a single broadband connection
<penguin42> saji: try export DISPLAY=:0    metacity --replace
<HoopyCat> sunshinepants,rob0:  i used to work for a carrier and left on good terms, so i have a reasonably decent plan here, BUT it's very possible to do much better price-wise than i.
<del_diablo> Workaround for the alternative install getting stuck on wanting to ping mirrors then?
<rob0> I have done this on several ISPs, including AT&T ADSL and Comcast cable. My free origination provider is ipkall.com.
<saji> penguin42 the command reports not to have an option metacity --replace
<penguin42> saji: Do the export DISPLAY=:0 hit return then do metacity --replace     and if it doesn't work say the exact error
<sunshinepants> rob0: any reason why ipkall & not gvoice?
<saji> penguin42,ok... I'll do that...
<rob0> gvoce?
<saji> penguin42, the error is Window manager error:Unable to open X Display..
<rob0> Meaning Google voice? Well, I have had these phone number for many years, Google voice is a new thing. Furthermore it does require you to have some other telephone number to forward to.
<rob0> So, any reason to eat an apple and not an orange?
<del_diablo> "Minimal install", how do use it from the alternative install? It keeps getting stuck on wanting to ping mirrors on a non-existing connection............................
<penguin42> saji: OK, are you logged into the console as you? and you had already logged in to the X display?
<saji> penguin42, I'm now logged into the console as me, and logged into the X display too, to see only a white screen...
<HoopyCat> rob0:  you don't have to peel the apple
<penguin42> saji: OK, I wonder if the X server completely crashed - do ps -eaf|grep X and tell me if you have a line /usr/bin/X blah
<sunshinepants> rob0:  google voice
<sunshinepants> oh I see above, cool
<sunshinepants> almost ready to ditch my cell service.
<saji> penguin42, there is that line /usr/bin/X and blah... blah..blah...
<penguin42> saji: Hmm ok, that's good - do echo $DISPLAY
<rob0> Cell is ridiculously expensive. I don't understand all these people I see talking on them all the time.
<penguin42> rob0: Probably on fixed priced contracts or low cost to certain cases, or the company is paying
<rob0> or they're silly :)
<rob0> Even a family plan is more than I'd spend.
<saji> penguin, In caps? then no output, but in small letters, i get output as :0
<penguin42> saji: So do export DISPLAY=:0   and then do that metacity command
<dotblank> hmm getting artifacts in 9.10 with nvidia gpu
<saji> penguin42, what was the metacity command?
<penguin42> saji: metacity --replace &
<saji> penguin "&" needed?
<penguin42> saji: It just lets you get the prompt back in your console
<del_diablo> "Minimal install", how do use it from the alternative install? It gets stuck before the choice appers, and its not in the first menu?
<Lenin_Cat> how do I repair broken packages
<Lenin_Cat> because the upgrade just F-ed my alsa package
<penguin42> Lenin_Cat: removing the package, or installing a newer or older version - but it depends just how it's f-ed
<saji> penguim42, still error-"protocol not specified and the earlier error too" Window manager error:Unable to open X Display.
<Lenin_Cat> how do I just repair all packages
<tormod> Lenin_Cat, define broken
<penguin42> saji: OK, I don't know why then - if X is still running, that should work
<Lenin_Cat> THERE IS A COMMANDS
<Lenin_Cat> THAT DOSE IT
<Lenin_Cat> what is it
 * penguin42 hits Lenin_Cat with a trout
<del_diablo> Lenin_Cat: dkpg *something*, attempt to install something via apt-get should give it
<penguin42> Lenin_Cat: There are many ways to break a package
<del_diablo> penguin42: stop being rude
<saji> penguim42, Is there anyway to revert to Ubuntu 9.04?
<Lenin_Cat> dpkg something
<penguin42> del_diablo: That's not rude, it's a humour
<penguin42> saji: Nope
<Lenin_Cat> dpkg something
<Lenin_Cat> what is the something
<Lenin_Cat> I know its dpkg
<Lenin_Cat> then something
<penguin42> Lenin_Cat: That depends how it's broken
<tormod> dpkg-configure -a ?
<saji> pengui42, what can I do now?
<Lenin_Cat> tormod, thats it
<Lenin_Cat> command not found...
<Lenin_Cat> dear god...
<penguin42> saji: I dunno, my guess is if you can find a way to disable 3D you stand a good chance
<del_diablo> tormod: its not dpkg, its dkpg
<saji> penguin42, but what puzzles me that before the white screen the Compiz-fusion splash screen shows up, then only white...:)
<tormod> del_diablo, not at all
<tormod> Lenin_Cat, dpkg --configure -a
<penguin42> saji: My guess is X crashed due to a 3d problem which compiz uses heavily
<Lenin_Cat> D:
<Lenin_Cat> it reports nothing
<Lenin_Cat> I want my soung back
<penguin42> saji: I tell you what, create a new user from the command line and see if you can log in as them
<Lenin_Cat> :<
<penguin42> Lenin_Cat: Easiest thing is to reinstall the package - it stands a chance
<Lenin_Cat> and now my mouse isnt working
<Lenin_Cat> great job canoial
<Lenin_Cat> great job.
<Lenin_Cat> what is the name of the package?
<saji> pensuin42, how'll create a new user via terminal?
<saji> sorry, penguin42?
<penguin42> saji: useradd nameofuser
<tormod> Lenin_Cat, alsa-base?
<del_diablo> penguin42: don't forget "passwd nameofuser" to set the password, or to edit sudoers for givivng sudo permission
<saji> penguin42, no need to set password?
<penguin42> saji: Always best to set one; lets just see if you do that whether it will let you log in
<evilaim> How can I see what I have installed for a flash player?
<penguin42> evilaim: go to about:plugins
<evilaim> tx
<saji> penguin42, it doesn't allow me to login...
<penguin42> saji: I think you're going to need to sit down with that machine with someone, it's getting too difficult to debug remotely
<saji> penguin42, let's just try as much as you can..please..
<Commie_Cary> sense you guys decided to totally brake my system
<del_diablo> Commie_Cary: ehm, what?
<xnitex> am i the only one who doesn't have a broken system on karmic? lol xD
<penguin42> saji: Well we've been going a good half hour so far
<Lenin_Cat> who wants remote control of my system to fix it? :)
<xnitex> is anyone running karmic on a acer aspire one ZG5 in here, besides myself?
<xnitex> :D
<saji> peguin42, I got logged in to new user after creating password...
<saji> [enguin42, now i get a screen with only the background...
<Lenin_Cat> be glade my remote desktop is also broken
<penguin42> saji: Well it's good to have some variety
<saji> penguin42...
<saji> penguin42,yeah....:)
<Kaj> I'm using an elcheapo acer extensa4630Z,  xnitex ... what's the prob?
<penguin42> saji: Well I haven't got many ideas left, one thought is you could try installing xubuntu-desktop and then try logging in on eithe ruser on that
<saji> penguin42, it showed that there is some gnome configuration error...
<del_diablo> Help! Alternativ install does not get paste selecting a mirror, how do i get past this?
<Lenin_Cat> 12000 packages broken
<xnitex> i was just wondering as to how to find a guide and help in regards to getting my microphone input and suyin crystal eye webcam working correctly? as i don't believe it is working correctly in karmic and was hoping to help provide documentation on how to do so?
<Lenin_Cat> GREAT JOB.
<Lenin_Cat> GREAT JOB...
<guntbert> Lenin_Cat:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<del_diablo> xnitex: start alsamixer, the input was disabled by default on my computer on the last version. I highly doubt its changed.
<Lenin_Cat> guntbert, why dose the beta act like a alpha 1
<russlar> Lenin_Cat: mmm.... beta
<Lenin_Cat> :)
<Lenin_Cat> russlar, it acts more like alpha 1
<del_diablo> guntbert: He first asked for the command that was suppose to fix broken packages
<saji> Lenin_Cat, Ya it sure is more of an Alpha stuff than Beta one...
<Kaj> xnitex, also make sure you have no M in the ctrls on alsamixer
<saji> penguin42, any other options?
<Kaj> xnitex, M=mute
<penguin42> saji: I'd say that's probably the easiest one to get you going
<xnitex> okay i see that it says underneath capture having ran alsamixer in terminal that there is mic boost capture and input source
<guntbert> del_diablo: I see now - thx
<xnitex> its set on i-mic, which i'm guessing is referring to the internal microphone
<fokuslee302> 9.10 even install vm tools on the fly, got the system runing in 20 minutes very impressive
<xnitex> capture is set at 61<>32
<saji> penguin42, what is?
<xnitex> the chip is the Realtek ALC268
<penguin42> saji: Installing xubuntu-desktop and then logging in in that
<fokuslee302> However i try to browse internet keep on saying flash ins not installed
<xnitex> HDA Intel is what its recognized as it also outputs
<fokuslee302> cant watch nay utube video
<saji> penguin42, no way to fix this?
<xnitex> besides these few post hardware configurations, i am extremely pleased with Karmic
<xnitex> :]
<penguin42> saji: There probably is but I can't debug it remotely - maybe someone else can
<Lenin_Cat> I am not
<saji> penguin42, I think I shouldn't have been so keen at helping test the beta Ubuntu at first place... Now only I'm there to suffer..
<saji> penguin42, thanks for the help....
<penguin42> saji: Well I'm just a user like you
<russlar> I think my beta install just froze while settign users and passwords
<del_diablo> penguin42: Your a user wit some knowledge, the difference is big :P
<penguin42> saji: Generally it's best to install betas etc in vm's or a spare machine unless you really know how to fix things
<russlar> nope, just being slow
<evilaim> I can't seem to get this dumb plugin to work
<saji> penguin42, that's fine.. Thanks anyways for spending time with me...
<dotblank> penguin42, well sometimes a real test needs to be on hw
<saji> penguin42, actually i had tried it in VBox, it had worked ok then..
<Lenin_Cat> how do you restart alsa-utils?
<dotblank> it works fine in Vbox
<saji> penguin, I think the update process has many flaws with the configuration stuff...
<penguin42> dotblank: Yeh but gthings can always go wrong so you do tend to know how to be able to get yourself out of a mess!
<evilaim> My OS: Ubuntu 9.10 Beta 64bit. Problem: I can't get Flash Player 10 Alpha 64 bit to install into firefox.
<del_diablo> Help! Alternativ install does not get past selecting a mirror, how do i solve this so i can install?
<penguin42> evilaim: Have you installed the flashplugin-installer package?
<evilaim> umm
<evilaim> no?
<saji> penguin42, I'm going off now bye...:) I guess I now have to reinstall my Ubuntu...
<del_diablo> And how do i force the alternativ install to NOT check for CD, since there is no USB thingy for it?
<Lenin_Cat> how do you restart alsa-utils?
<evilaim> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<penguin42> evilaim: Try uninstalling it and reinstalling
<Lenin_Cat> how do you restart alsa-utils?
<evilaim> doing it now
<tormod> Lenin_Cat, what do you mean, is alsa-utils a daemon?
<wathek> hello all
<evilaim> done
<Lenin_Cat> tormod, no because it says command not found
<wathek> i wanted to know what Qt version will be included in Kubuntu Karmic Koala ?
<Lenin_Cat> who ever directed the 9.10 dev team
<Lenin_Cat> what the fuck.
<del_diablo> guntbert:  How do i get past select mirror on the alternative installer, and to get the standard routine to not attempt to check for a CD-rom?
<evilaim> Let me test
<russlar> wathek: think it's 4.5.2
<Seeker`> Lenin_Cat: watch it
<evilaim> negative
<wathek> russlar, oh :(
<evilaim> It doesn't show up in about:plugins
<penguin42> evilaim: You quit and restarted firefox completely after the reinstall?
<evilaim> yes
<saji> leave
<Lenin_Cat> D:
<guntbert> del_diablo: its  been a while but you can choose a different mirror (not only the one for your country)
<Lenin_Cat> apt-get is segment faulting
<akn> Hello everyone.. I would like to know. I have Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07). Are the intel drivers in Karmic fixed? Because i have jaunty, when i play warzone 2100 i see the menu but the game is all black.
<penguin42> evilaim: OK, somewhere under .mozilla/firefox/funnyname is a file called pluginreg.dat - remove it and restart firefox
 * penguin42 disappears for a while
<del_diablo> guntbert: I am not sitting on cabled network(using wlan), how do i force it to skip this part and use the already downloaded content(its a 700mb cd :/)?
<russlar> wathek: yeah, there was a post on kfn about it a week or so ago, I'm trying to dig it up...
<evilaim> testing
<wathek> russlar, coz Qt 4.5.3 is there a couple of weeks ago and it's more interesting to have it
<russlar> wathek: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-October/011108.html
<evilaim> negative
<wathek> russlar, thank you
<russlar> wathek: they couldn't get 4.5.3 to compile properly
<wathek> huh ?!
<russlar> wathek: yeah, the post says they couldn't compile in teh daemons properly
<Commie_Cary> sense apt-get has decided to not work
<wathek> russlar, I'm gonna read it
<Lenin_Cat> how do I reinstall all packages?
<guntbert> del_diablo: as far as I remember only the base packages are on that CD, so maye if you restrict the installation to the bare minimum you might be lucky
<del_diablo> Commie_Cary: There is no user named "sense" present in this chat, do you mean sincee?
<akn> Hello everyone.. I would like to know. I have Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07). Are the intel drivers in Karmic fixed? Because i have jaunty, when i play warzone 2100 i see the menu but the game is all black.
<evilaim> Can someone help me, I can't seem to install the 64bit flashplayer 10 alpha...
<del_diablo> guntbert: *facepalm* karmic-alternate-amd64.iso image file got an install size of 689MB, and there is no option on it to just go on instant install for the core......
<russlar> del_diablo: can you disconnect the machine from the network? that should force it to use the disk
<del_diablo> russlar: I was never connected to a network?
<kaddi> !rc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc
<kaddi> ok, gonna ask the most beloved question: is the release candidate out yet?
<del_diablo> kaddi: Nope, and never.
<kaddi> srsly?
<guntbert> del_diablo: did you try to install no extra packages?
<nemo> if I override HOME, can that screw up audio?
<evilaim> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32 <--- does that mean I'm using the alpha?
<nemo> trying to figure out an odd SIGFPE in SDL mixer that recently started cropping up only if HOME is overridden
<kaddi> is there any particular reason why the servers have been dead slow today? I thought it might be due to the RC release
<DeathCrawler> Ubuntu is freezing, it may have something to do with the Cool N Quiet?
 * nemo studiously avoids saying anything more than default audio since some folks in channel get their panties in a bunch 
<CShadowRun> Anyone know how to get the temperature from a nvidia card?
<claude> thanks for the help earlier (forgot who it was) - with today's daily snapshot textmode console worked fine and i got the beta nvidia driver installed with no problems
<rsk> CShadowRun: lm_sesnors or nvidia-settings
<nemo> I notice these created under the overridden home .config  .esd_auth  .pulse  .pulse-cookie
<nemo> CShadowRun: yeah, is in their decent gui tool too
<CShadowRun> rsk sensors returns very little (only my cpu temperatures)
<CShadowRun> nvidia settings people keep saying that but i can't find it in there
<nemo> whiiich rsk said already
<nemo> n/m
<rsk> CShadowRun: install it
<nemo> GPU - > Thermal Monitor
<CShadowRun> rsk which?
<nemo> mine's at 58. nice
<kaddi> del_diablo: what do you mean by never?
<CShadowRun> i don't have a thermal monitor option
<del_diablo> guntbert: First it gave me an error since its on a USB stick and pushes me into expert modus, without any option of "yes this media is intact, let me attempt this on my own risk". Then after setting everything in a ordely fashin i arrive at network and mirror, no option of actually NOT selecting one, and it says every time after i attempt to select a mirror that i should connect to a network and try again, no option of "sorry, just use the damn
<del_diablo> CD".
<rsk> CShadowRun: then you don't have a sensor in your GPY
<rsk> GPU*
<CShadowRun> i just have GPU 0 - (GeForce 8800 GT) -> PowerMizer, CRT-0, CRT-1
<CShadowRun> that's pretty crappy...it's a modern card :(
<DeathCrawler> lol
<DeathCrawler> CShadowRun: i just have 9800GT, is almost equal. -_-
<CShadowRun> DeathCrawler, and does yours have a sensor?
<guntbert> del_diablo: I see..., well no help from me either, the last time I used alternate I had a "local" repository set up
<DeathCrawler> lol, no
<CShadowRun> i'm seeing posts that say it should have a sensor too
<CShadowRun> http://computersstoneage.blogspot.com/2008/06/asus-nvidia-8800-gt-gpu-temperature.html
<CShadowRun> ...oh
<CShadowRun> :@
<DeathCrawler> I'm having a problem, ubuntu freezing
<DeathCrawler> Heard that the cool 'n' quiet is buggy
<DeathCrawler> Is true?
<kaddi> have you checked launchpad?
<wathek> russlar, there's no details !
<jbuncher> can someone point me to a samba irc?
<rsk> #samba
<rsk> may be the dance  thou
<rsk> never been in there
<russlar> any kubuntu users know if there's a GUI for grub2 config like there was in jaunty for grub?
<kaddi> russlar: I dont use grub2 yet, isn't there anything in system settings? that's where I would look
<jbuncher> rsk : thanks
<the_dark_warrio> Is the beta iso file updated after beta release?
<dno> can someone help me with getting wlan working on karmic?
<gogeta> hry how come 9.10 moblin isnt on the main site
<CPrgmSwR2> Hey Guys, I have had sound before with kubunt 9.04 but with kubuntu 9.10 no sound
<CPrgmSwR2> this is with a fresh install
<Tarrok> helo . wt is better way to backup my files with rsync??? in other words, wt is the commands to keep all original infomations of the files?
<whit> I would use tar
<bjsnider> CPrgmSwR2, with a fresh install, not an upgrade?
<whit> tar -cvzf mybackup.tgz /home/youraccount
<CPrgmSwR2> bjsnider: that is correct
<whit> I am having problems with my HP laptop..Wireless is now not working at all...I have the HP 6735b. Any ideas?
<CPrgmSwR2> whit: what does lspci give you for your wireless device
<wathek> I got a question is it better for my Core2Duo T5800 to install Ubuntu 64Bits or 32Bits ?
<whit> not even seeing it...Strange, I know that it is on.  When I was running 9.04 it had some sort of emultaion mode.
<CPrgmSwR2> whit: I had to install a driver to get mine working
<penguin42> wathek: 64 will probably be a tad faster, sometimes though things like flash can be a bit more of a fight
<Andphe> hi, I just upgraded to karmic, and I'm getting an error from a program called palimpsest, it says "DISK IS BEING USED OUTSIDE DESIGN PARAMETERS" backup your data and replace the disk
<Andphe> it's the first time that I see this message
<whit> Its a Broadcom wireless device
<CPrgmSwR2> whit: awsome
<penguin42> Andphe: Karmic reports errors from the disk to tell you it's starting to fail
<whit> OK awsome, but what driver should I be using?
<wathek> penguin42, ok
<CPrgmSwR2> whit: install bcmwl-kernel-source
<penguin42> Andphe: I would check the output of the smart data (I can't remember where the GUI  is but you can get it with smartctl -a)
<CPrgmSwR2> whit: after install that you will need to reboot
<Andphe> penguin42:  thanks, checking
<whit> Thanks...I will try that..
<whit> I will follow up....By the way, So far so good.  I could not get vmware to install/compile, so I switched to VirtualBox, and everything is good.
<jedc> Hi, I was wondering if the gnump3d package might be included in Karmic, I know its not in Jaunty :(
<penguin42> jedc: Doesn't look like it
<Andphe> penguin42: weird
<Andphe> I ran smartctl and it said that I need to add -s on to enable the smart support
<penguin42> jedc: What is it?
<jedc> penguin42, ah thanks
<Andphe> penguin42: I did
<Andphe> penguin42: then now the message gone
<penguin42> Andphe: Weird - can you paste the output of smartctl -a ?
<jedc> penguin42, its for streaming audio and video from a remote computer, it was in earlier releases i think
<penguin42> Andphe: To a pastebin or the like
<Andphe> sure
<Andphe> I took this one some minutes ago
<Andphe> http://pastebin.com/f582060cf
<Andphe> penguin42:
<penguin42> Andphe: That's really odd, I think you should report that as a bug maybe against palimpsest but not sure, becaue those smart values are just weird
<Andphe> :S
<Andphe> ok, I report it
<penguin42> Andphe: That's after you did the -s ?
<Leftmost> NetworkManager has just recently stopped managing my wired network device, which means that if I plug into a wired network and then switch to a wireless network, my resolv.conf has spurious entries in it. How can I fix this?
<Andphe> but penguin42, the most important part, is my hardisk *BAD*
<Andphe> ?
<Andphe> penguin42: wait I take a new one
<Andphe> penguin42: it was when I used the .s
<Andphe> sudo smartctl -a -s on  /dev/sda | pastebinit
<Andphe> penguin42: that was what I wrote
<Andphe> penguin42: the new one http://pastebin.com/f75e81f0a
<penguin42> Andphe: OK, so my reading of it is actually those values are fine
<penguin42> Andphe: So there's the question of where your original error came from - was it just due to smart not being enabled?
<Andphe> wait a minute I paste all what I have on my console
<Andphe> so you can read the whole history
<CShadowRun> I think i found a bug in nautilus can someone help me confirm?
<whit> CPrgmSwR2: Thanks, now it is working.  The next issue is, how do I get it to switch between the wired and wireless without haveing to reboot the system
<kaddi> hi, while updating I get these messages:
<kaddi> Ignoring install-info called from maintainer script
<kaddi> The package emacs23-common should be rebuild with new debhelper to get trigger support
<kaddi> Ignoring install-info called from maintainer script
<CPrgmSwR2> whit: I am not sure on that one
<whit> CSadowRun: what is the issue
<Andphe> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/295759/
<kaddi> should I file a bug or is that unnecessary? How do I alert the builder of the package? :p
<CShadowRun> whit when you drag a folder from file-foller, across the "places" sidebar in nautilus, it crashes, even the desktop goes
<whit> CPrgmSwR2: Thanks...I should have RTFM for the drivers.
<CShadowRun> whit as soon as you touch the sidebar it dies
<CPrgmSwR2> whit: thats fine glad I could a least hel
<penguin42> Andphe: I'd report it as a bug then - if smart wasn't enabled it shouldn't give scary warnings - and it was a very scary warning
<Andphe> yep
<Andphe> I almost got a attack
<penguin42> Andphe: It's a pretty important bug as well or we'll have zillions of people running around panicing in a couple of weeks or never believing it again
<whit> CSHAdowRun: Not haveing the same issue here.  I opened the folder explorer and moved a folder around...
<CShadowRun> whit it only works if you drag a folder from file-roller
<whit> Hang on
<Andphe> penguin42:   please let me know if I could do something to help
<penguin42> Andphe: Well I'm not a dev so I suggest just report the bug and make the title as clear as possible - e.g. warning given about disc health due to smart not being enabld?
<Andphe> sure
 * Andphe on it
<whit> CShadowRun:  Still nothing.
<CShadowRun> whit weird
<CShadowRun> i'll video it, hold on
<CShadowRun> or even better, i'll run nautilus from terminal and see why it crashes
<CShadowRun> http://pastebin.com/m458c93ba
<CShadowRun> funky
<whit> CShadowRun:  Very strange.  I am not getting the same effect here
<whit> CShadowRun: what kind of video card do you have?
<CShadowRun> whit a weird setup :P
<CShadowRun> 2x Asus nVidia 8800GT running 2 separate X screens both running twinview.
<whit> CShadowRun: That might be the problem.  Try taking it to only one screen and see if you get the same error...
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-18
<whit> CShadowRun: I am using a ATI card.
<CShadowRun> hmm
<CShadowRun> i'll install karmic on my laptop tommorow and see if i can replicate
<whit> CShadowRun:cool
<Han> linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic-pae is a missing dependency for the nvidia package
<dotblank> hmm
<dotblank> so 9.10 is awesome... just installed blueman conencted to the dial up service and then it detected the mobile broadband card... it all seems to work perfectly
<Andphe> penguin42: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/454301
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 454301 in gnome-disk-utility "warning given about disk health due to smart not being enabled" [Undecided,New]
<dotblank> ok some serious stability issues with the nvidia driver
<penguin42> Andphe: Hopefully someone will fix it
<Andphe> ok
<Andphe> penguin42: thanks a lot for your help
<penguin42> Andphe: No problem
<Kaj> dor
<Kaj> dotblank, which card?
<odin-foo> Question: gdm starting the X server but failing to start itself; anyone have a clue why the fuck?
<davisc> Nothing in logs?
<odin-foo> X logs are fine, and X is in fact running decently. gdm logs complain 'X is already running on screen :0'.
<odin-foo> And Upstart apparently doesn't think gdm has started, even right after I say 'start gdm'.
<odin-foo> startx, on the other hand, throws GNOME up beautifully.
<davisc> Clean install of Karmic or upgrade?
<odin-foo> Clean install.
<odin-foo> If it might matter, clean alternative install, as the LiveCD chose a fucked up driver for X, resulting in an inability to install through the graphical interface.
<joseantoniordlmc> hello how can i configure a IR remote
<joseantoniordlmc> hello how can i configure a IR remote
<Lenin_Cat> cary@cary-desktop-linux:~$ sudo apt-get install alsa_utils
<Lenin_Cat> [sudo] password for cary:
<Lenin_Cat> Reading package lists... Done
<Lenin_Cat> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Lenin_Cat> what do I do?
<penguin42> that really shouldn't happen
<penguin42> I assume aptitude install alsa_utils does the same?
 * davisc suspects a python problem
<Lenin_Cat> penguin42, yes
<Lenin_Cat> penguin42, fresh install?
<penguin42> Lenin_Cat: I wonder if there's an updated apt-get or the like to get first?
<penguin42> I guess so, it really shouldn't get that screwed though
<Lenin_Cat> all I did was upgrade to karmic
<Lenin_Cat> :<
<ripps> Lenin_Cat: segfaults occur with apt occasionally, usually when there's been an update. First thing, try reboot, sometimes new libs don't get passed into memory properly.
<penguin42> ripps: That should NEVER happen for something as simple as apt
<penguin42> ripps: Old libs should never hang around for a new process
<ripps> Lenin_Cat penguin42: Second, sometimes it just isn't installed correctly (happens to me all the time) just goto /var/cache/apt/archives/ and dpkg -i the apt package manually. This always tends to work for me.
<Lenin_Cat> ripps, I rebooted like 4x
<Lenin_Cat> :<
<Lenin_Cat> ripps, what is the name of the apt-get package?
<ripps> Lenin_Cat: mine is apt_0.7.23.1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<dotblank3> anyone getting artifacts with the nvidia drivers?
<bjsnider> dotblank, yes, mine pointed me to the ark of the covenant today
<bjsnider> it was quite surprising
<ripps> bjsnider: don't open it!
<rob0> snakes?
<bjsnider> i mean it's just a graphics card. whoda thunk it?
 * dotblank3 sighs
<Lenin_Cat> lets count how long it takes for me to fix the mess the upgrade did?
<Lenin_Cat> and....
<Lenin_Cat> GO
<Lenin_Cat> aptitude: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-l
<Lenin_Cat> not open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Lenin_Cat> there we are
<penguin42> Lenin_Cat: What happened - did it crash during the upgrade?
<Lenin_Cat> yah
<penguin42> ah
<Lenin_Cat> what do I do?
<dotblank3> wow... regular xchat is immensely better then the gnome one
<penguin42> if it actually crashed during the upgrade it could be in a hell of a mess (interestingly it crashed during the upgrade from last week for me - and that's very very rare here)
<Lenin_Cat> so should I just do a clean install>
<penguin42> if you can it's probably best
<dotblank3> have a seperate /home allowed to just upgrade and overwrite my 9.04 and now it works perfectly except for that nvidia driver
<ripps> Lenin_Cat: there is no libapt-pkg-l, there is libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8, it's supplied by the apt package. It should have been installed when manually installing the apt package with dpkg
<Lenin_Cat> ripps, well to be honest, I cant
<Lenin_Cat> unetbootin isnt working right
<Lenin_Cat> and I have no blank cd's left
<Lenin_Cat> and no flash
<penguin42> Lenin_Cat: If you're really desperate you could try reinstalling each of the packages apt depends on via the files off cd; you might be able to recover it - but it sounds like one hell of a mess
<ripps> Lenin_Cat: rule one when upgrading any software, make backups and prepare for catastrophic failure.
<Lenin_Cat> rule one when dealing with Lenin_Cat: prepare for failure
<ripps> it would have been smart to have a livecd in case something went wrong
<Lenin_Cat> fuck it, ill use lubi later.
<ripps> meh, I managed to salvage a botched alternate install. Nothing was installed except a base install. All I had was a commandline. I manually installed the apt files and then installed the ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-desktop packages, along with a bunch of other packages before I managed to get it working.
<penguin42> ripps: Yeh if you have a solid minimal install it's not too bad
<Lenin_Cat> im to tired
<Lenin_Cat> Waiting for sound system to respond
<konam> does somebody knows if we will get the updated version of eclipse on ubuntu 9.10?
<lotia> hello all. if i am running the dialies of karmic, will it present the opportunity to upgrade to the final version when it is released?
<ripps> konam: here's a tip, if you want to see what version of a package any distro of ubuntu has use `rmadison -S <package_name>`
<ripps> it appears karmic uses 3.5.1
<bluefox83> ok, i need help from one of the more experienced folks in here, how do i grant access to d-bus to a single application?
<durt> lotia, a simple update will get you to the final version.
<joseantoniordlmc> hello i have problems with video audio does anyone knows how to fix it
<durt> joseantoniordlmc, you need to be more detailed in your question
<joseantoniordlmc> when i play a video the audio has problems
<joseantoniordlmc> it pauses
<durt> what app? what file type?
<durt> your using 9.10?
<joseantoniordlmc> yes
<joseantoniordlmc> i use vlc the filetype is avi but mp4 has the same problem
<bluefox83> durt: who are you talking to >.>
<lotia> durt: thanks.
<lotia> so once the final version gets released it will start running it upon updating
<bluefox83> i'm using 9.10 x64, i *finally* got googlel gadgets to launch, but it's being denied access to dbus
<bluefox83> *google
<durt> bluefox83, obviously joseantoniordlmc
<bluefox83> oh >.>
<durt> bluefox83, uh, that wasn't meant to be snarky
<bluefox83> s'ok
<joseantoniordlmc> i think it might be the codecs that i installed
<joseantoniordlmc> how do i know if they are for karmic
<nemo> Say guys, let's say we release a piece of software tomorrow
<nemo> Can that newly released version become the Karmic default?
<nemo> instead of the prior version?
<nemo> would just be easier than telling people to go to getdeb
<JanC> nemo: unlikely
<JanC> unless you're talking about a bugfix for an existing default
<JanC> (and an easy bugfix at that)
<nemo> JanC: shame
<nemo> oh well. can always put a message in the lobby explaining to people why they don't see any games :)
<discord> audio is not comming out of my laptop speaker but is comming out of the headphone jack, does anybody know a fix? It's intel HDA
<JanC> the exact procedure is on the wiki somewhere, but first of all, you'd need to write a detailed report of what gets fixed and what breaks by using it
<discord> JanC, is that to me?
<JanC> discord: no, to nemo  ;)
<yoasif> im having a weird issue with pidgin -- switching conversation tabs makes the app stop responding (the window goes gray) and comes back after like 30 seconds
<yoasif> anyone seeing anything similar?
<arrrghhh> so does anyone use paprefs?
<dthacker> is there a kubuntu+1?
<arrrghhh> i believe there is dthacker.  as i recall, not as busy as this room (same goes for #ubuntu and #kubuntu...)
<rob0> I think they have trouble with arithmetic.
<dthacker> the join command for kubuntu+1 brings me here.   oh well.
<nemo> JanC: well. is just a new release, so while it fixes a bunch of bugs, the key point is incompatible net play w/ prior version
<JanC> nemo: not up to me to decide, but I guess your chances are very small
<JanC> anyway, /me goes to bed
<ripps> nemo: just make make ppa with updated packages and advertise it from your site
<arrrghhh> so no one uses paprefs?
<ripps> arrrghhh: no, not really. why do you need it?
<arrrghhh> ripps, well there's probably a way to configure what i need w/o it... i want to enable network audio.
<ripps> arrrghhh: well, my paprefs seems to work fine
<arrrghhh> installing that package made it really easy.  i don't have it installed, and when i try to install it, says there's no candidate version...
<ripps> arrrghhh: mine was bundled in when i installed paman
<arrrghhh> i think i tried that one... one sec.
<ripps> according to apt-cache, 0.9.8+git20090825-0ubuntu2 is available in the karmic repos
<ripps> Have you tried a different source mirror?
<arrrghhh> grrrr... i'm updating.  pls hold :D
<arrrghhh> i'm using archive.ubuntu.com
<arrrghhh> and i tried the "best" one from pingtimes
<ripps> *shrugs* I'm using the main servero
<arrrghhh> and i tried one other... some .edu one.
<arrrghhh> i should untick the source updates.  i don't really need those.
<arrrghhh> jeez i didn't realize i was that out-of-date.  i guess that's what i get for running something that's beta!
<nemo> ripps: yeah. end up doing something like that, just means a lot of explaining to people who wander by the package
<nemo> ripps: was hoping to avoid that this time
<nemo> given how close we were to same release time
<MindSpark> hi, I am using karmic and I have been having trouble since jaunty with the intel driver, to cut a long story short, here's the link to what I am facing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze#How%20to%20Get%20a%20Batchbuffer%20Dump%20%28-intel%20only%29
<bluefox83> i need help with dbus
<bluefox83> any takers?
<MindSpark> but my problem is that since the 2.6.28 kernel, I have been having trouble getting ubuntu start with vesa to just bypass the entire intel story
<MindSpark> the system hangs, any ideas ?
<MindSpark> takers ?
<MindSpark> giver here
<dooglus> hey people
<dooglus> I just updated a 9.04 to a 9.10, and now the pidgin "libnotify popups" are corrupted
<dooglus> instead of being a little bubble with the content of newly received messages in them,
<dooglus> I get a little bubble with a random tartan design in
<dooglus> or a picture of some graph paper
<dooglus> kind of a checkered pattern, of varying colours and designs
<Lenin_Cat> dooglus, is it pritty?
<dooglus> Lenin_Cat: it's beautiful
<dooglus> Lenin_Cat: but I don't want beauty, I want functional
<Lenin_Cat> :P
<dooglus> I'm trying an apt-get install --reinstall on everything with 'notify' in its name
<dooglus> like I'm a windows user or something
<dooglus> but the thing is, the power cord was pulled out during the update,
<dooglus> so maybe it'll help
<dooglus> it didn't...
<richardcavell> How's Karmic going, people?  I uninstalled it around alpha 5
<dooglus> richardcavell: it works better if you leave it installed, I can tell you that much
<stpere> dooglus: that's debatable :)
<richardcavell> dooglus: I thought it would be something like that.
<dooglus> richardcavell: it works okish
<richardcavell> dooglus: seriously, though, when they moved the popup notification window to the middle of the right hand side I just spat the dummy.
<bjsnider> richardcavell, it is sin-sational
<dooglus> richardcavell: but there are 10 days until release.  I'm sure that's more than enough time to fix all the remaining bugs ;)
<richardcavell> I filed it as a bug and lots of people piled on, and the response from the developers was "it's not a bug, it's a feature"
<dooglus> the middle?  it's in the top right
<richardcavell> dooglus: it was moved to the middle right about alpha 5
<dooglus> I didn't install until the beta
<dooglus> and it's top right for me
<dooglus> what else makes a notification other than pidgin?
<dooglus> I'm having a problem with it and wanna find a non-pidgin notification to test it on
<virtuald> notify-send in libnotify-bin
<dooglus> k
<brian_> i have a weird bug im trying to install a java thing but when it says hit y to install n to abort if i hit y it will abort
<virtuald> empathy also sends notifications. and i think network manager
<virtuald> the volume control on my keyboard does
<brian_> Need to get 39.0MB of archives.
<brian_> After this operation, 51.2MB of additional disk space will be used.
<brian_> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
<brian_> Abort.
<brian_> why woulod it do that
<virtuald> maybe you typed something like space after y. or it's just stupid and only accepts y in lower case. try just hitting enter
<dooglus> notify-send also produces tartan patterns
<dooglus> but the same one every time
<the_dark_warrio> I'm installing Ubuntu beta and my /home partition is in Ext3. Is it possible to transform it into Ext4 without losing the files in it?
<brian_> ya i just hit enter and it worked
<brian_> weird
<dooglus> I set my home up to be encrypted when I installed 9.10.  is it possible to share a folder in there using samba?  the samba daemon fails to open the folder because /home/me has drwx------ perms
<coz_> hey guys..I noticed  this white ubuntu symbol that just sits there while bootin unless I dsable "quiet splash"   tell me that is going to change? :)
<richardcavell> the_dark_warrio: yes
<richardcavell> the_dark_warrio: don't let the installer format it though
<nick125> How long does it take from a new package being pushed until the changelog is available on changelogs.ubuntu.com?
<the_dark_warrio> richardcavell: Hmm, it seems he won't let me not format
<richardcavell> the_dark_warrio: leave it then
<the_dark_warrio> richardcavell: I'm resizing the partition and creating a new one ;)
<richardcavell> yep, good idea
<brian_> empathy will crash if i click on another person to open a tab for another conversation
<jbuncher> can anyone point me to where some network-manager devs might be, so I can prod/ask about Bug 449888?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449888 in network-manager-applet "[karmic] network manager gnome does not remember wpa enterprise hidden network passwords over reboot, need to re-create network profile each time." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449888
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<lucas_> hey  guys, i cant open chm... ive tried kdechmviewer but it open the chm and dont show me much of it it says something about ms-its... no idea whats wrong
<CPrgmSwR2> Can I get some help with getting sound working
<lucas_> CPrgmSwR2: install pulseaudio
<GuidMorrow> hey, when Karmic does get released, how do I update the operating system
<lucas_> GuidMorrow: update-manager -d
<GuidMorrow> ok thanks
<jdsbluedevl> Hi, I had reported a bug a few days ago regarding the sound system going screwy.  It was fixed a day later, but then yesterday it broke again.  Is anyone else having problems with the sound system, specifically alsa-base?
<jdsbluedevl> bug is #451900
<CPrgmSwR2> jdsbluedevl: I am having problems with sound here
<jdsbluedevl> CPrgmSwR2: are you having problems in alsamixer as well?
<CPrgmSwR2> jdsbluedevl: I can run alsamixer just fine
<jdsbluedevl> CPrghSwR2: so can I, but when I try to increase the volume, the master volume resets
<CPrgmSwR2> jdsbluedevl: I don't have that issue
<jdsbluedevl> hmm
<ikus060> Hi all, I've been experiencing a strange problem since the last upgrade. Is there a way to downgrade the my last update ??
<russlar> ikus060: backups?
<ikus060> russlar, surely no, I don't do a backup before every update. Are you ?
<russlar> I update once a week, right after I take a clonzilla dump
<russlar> but then, I'm also not runnign the beta
<ikus060> russlar, weel you're the first guys I met who actually do a backup before an update
<ikus060> *well
<CPrgmSwR2> I have no sound even from command line
<russlar> CPrgmSwR2: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<russlar> CPrgmSwR2: that should give you something
<CPrgmSwR2> russlar: nothing
<Leftmost> NetworkManager has just recently stopped managing my wired network device, which means that if I plug into a wired network and then switch to a wireless network, my resolv.conf has spurious entries in it. How can I fix this?
<CPrgmSwR2> this is on kubuntu 9.10
<CPrgmSwR2> I had sound working on 9.04
<russlar> CPrgmSwR2: what sound hardware do you have?
<arrrghhh> is there anyway to get my headless music box to authenticate wirelessly automatically?  i have it login automatically, but it asks for a keyring password to connect to the wifi...
<MightyTweek> hey all. I just did an update on my laptop running Karmic, and when it rebooted I got the message that my filesystem needed to be checked and dropped me to a maintenance shell. I did an fsck and it found a whole bunch of crosslinked files. I let it try and repair everything but it looks like my installation is hosed. Is it worth trying to get any info about what happened before I nuke and reinstall?
<russlar> MightyTweek: what fs were you running, and which partition did it fsck?
<MightyTweek> russlar: ext3, and it was my root partition on /dev/sda6
<MightyTweek> I have my /home on a separate partition, also ext3
<russlar> and / is completely hosed?
<MightyTweek> it still kinda boots... I can boot the prev. kernel into recovery mode, but when I try and do a dpkg --configure -a, for example, I get an error because /var/lib/dpkg/status has gotten mangled
<russlar> MightyTweek: sounds hosed to me
<russlar> MightyTweek: could it be the hardware?
<MightyTweek> russlar: I wondered that myself, ran the diag from my HD manufacturer and it came back clean
<haven489> can anyone tell me how to install suse beside windows XP?
<maco> haven489: #suse
<russlar> MightyTweek: do you have another disk you can boot to?
<MightyTweek> I've got XP on another partition, I haven't tried booting into it yet
<russlar> MightyTweek: another linux disk?
<MightyTweek> russlar: afraid not. I could burn a livecd, that's about it
<MightyTweek> or a usb key...
<russlar> hrm... well there are great hard drive diagnostics for windows, too
<oorah> i noticed in beta i can't play dvd's with vlc
<MightyTweek> russlar: do you still think it could be a hardware problem? I was kinda leaning more towards a kernel bug or something
<russlar> that would be a nasty bug
<russlar> like june bug sized
<MightyTweek> yeah, you're probably right
<oorah> is dvd playback problems an issue thats normal right now?
<russlar> if the kernel eats an ext3 filesystem, that's a serious problem
<russlar> probably the fs got hosed by something
<MightyTweek> guess I'll reinstall from scratch and see if I can break it again :D
<russlar> hooray beta!
<oorah> how do i get dvd's playing in beta?
<oorah> this is the buggiest beta i've ever used
<russlar> oorah: i dunno, gmail's beta was pretty bad, too
<oorah> russlar, i meant ubuntu
<russlar> i know
<oorah> if i can't even play dvd's thats more like early alpha lol
<MightyTweek> heh
<ikus060> Here a screenshot of what I experience since the last updgrade in Ubuntu karmic : http://imagebin.ca/view/3sExIBK.html The printed character are .. weird
<oorah> i might not even upgrade later
<CPrgmSwR2> russlar: are you still here
<russlar> CPrgmSwR2: yup. ikus060: say hi to mars for me ;)
<stpere> I hate how it fails to shutdown cleanly almost everytime
<ikus060> ??
<ikus060> .. and what should I understand from that ? :S
<CPrgmSwR2> russlar: I have Nividia corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio card
<ryanprior> Hi there. When I boot into karmic and try to connect to my wireless network, NetworkManager doesn't let me put in a passphrase. I can see wireless networks but I can't join them. Is there something I can do?
<russlar> I think I have the same....
<russlar> nope, I have the mcp61
<CPrgmSwR2> russlar: it worked with kubuntu 9.04
<oorah> can anyone play dvd's in beta right now?
<russlar> yeah, I'm using mine is 9.04 right now...
<CPrgmSwR2> russlar: I am on 9.10 and mine does not work
<oorah> russlar, i said beta lol as in 9.10 beta
<stpere> oorah: I don't have DVD to test, sorry
<russlar> CPrgmSwR2: anything on /var/log/messages?
<russlar> cat /var/log/messages | grep -i MCP67
<russlar> CPrgmSwR2: also try lsmod | grep snd
<CPrgmSwR2> there is a lot in lsmod
<MightyTweek> russlar: here's something interesting... in my syslog, the date jumps from Oct 17 to Oct 18 in the middle of the file... i.e. the timestamp on one event is Oct 17 16:02:01 and the next one is Oct 18 16:03:29. What do you make of that? It's right around when I rebooted I think... then later in the file ntpdate sets it back. Related possibly?
<russlar> even grepping for snd?
<CPrgmSwR2> yes
<russlar> MightyTweek: that's suspicious....
<oorah> is dvd playback going to get fixed eventually?
<russlar> oorah: I'm sure it will when released
<CPrgmSwR2> russlar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/295864/
<russlar> medibuntu probably hasn't moved their packages yet
<stpere> huh
<russlar> CPrgmSwR2: ok, well at least the kernel is loading the sound modules
<oorah> i've never had a beta this buggy before lol
<CPrgmSwR2> oorah: are you refering to 9.10
<oorah> CPrgmSwR2, yes
<ikus060> oorah: I'm playing DVD right now in 9.10
<ikus060> oorah, I've install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repository
<CPrgmSwR2> oorah: have you downloaded the restricted libraries
<oorah> CPrgmSwR2, how do i do that?
<CPrgmSwR2> oorah: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<CPrgmSwR2> oorah: Oh wait
<oorah> i don't see that in synaptic
<leaf-sheep> I can't play the DVD and I have libdvdcss2 installed.  Hmm. :(
<oorah> from i can tell there is no libdvdcss2, not in synaptic and didn't work with apt-get
<leaf-sheep> oorah: You need to enable the Mediubuntu repo.
<russlar> oorah: follow the guide on ubuntuforums
<stpere> wow
<CPrgmSwR2>  sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<MightyTweek> you're all wrong, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<legend2440> oorah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<MightyTweek> lol
<CPrgmSwR2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<MightyTweek> what was that URL again?
<legend2440> oorah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<russlar> oorah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<chu_> 479 available updates! :p
<russlar> chu_: backup first
<chu_> I've done a clean Karmic install a few weeks back, I haven't done any updates though
<chu_> This install is too perfect :p
<CPrgmSwR2> chu_: that doesn't help my sound issue
<leaf-sheep> I'm thinking it's one of those pesky silly encryption thing that prevents me from playing DVDS. :<
<russlar> CPrgmSwR2: an update might actually not hurt...
<oorah> still don't work
<oorah> brb
<CPrgmSwR2> russlar: updated last hour
<russlar> leaf-sheep: I had an issue a while back where dvd's wouldn't play... turned out to be an issue with vlc
 * leaf-sheep installs mplayer
<CPrgmSwR2> russlar: nothing to upgrade now
<russlar> leaf-sheep: reinstallign vlc fixed it
<CPrgmSwR2> leaf-sheep: wish I could
<thiebaude> updates are getting less and less for me
<leaf-sheep> My Ubuntu Puppy needs to stop sleeping beside the chair... What if I move the chair backward?  Good thing I checked for the puppy first.
<leaf-sheep> russlar: reinstalling vlc does not work. The other DVDs worked just fine.  Really... Quit the silliness with your DVD encryptions. :(
 * leaf-sheep rages away at the wolves!
<russlar> it's not my dvd encryptions
<russlar> if it were my call, everything would go out as a .mkv
<leaf-sheep> russlar: What do you use to make backups of your DVD collections?
<russlar> I don't
<russlar> that's ilegam, man!
<stpere> it's not
<stpere> you can make a copy for your private backup
<russlar> well, k3b can rip an iso of anything
<lysander89> hi, i installed 9.10 beta on an asus f5 with atheros 5007eg, wifi worked out of the box. After doing a partial upgrade as suggested by the update manager wifi broke and the wlan interface cannot be detected
<lysander89> should i go back to madwifi?
<werfact> kubuntu doesnt install if ubuntu was installed with a crypto disks on the system
<arrrghhh> does anyone know how to completely automate login?  i have a wifi card, and automatic login.  it asks for a keyring password on every login...
<leaf-sheep> arrrghhh: It asks for a keyring password because you have automatic login enabled. If you disable the automatic login, that pesky keyring password will go away! :3
<arrrghhh> leaf-sheep, well i guess i could just log it in and hope... this box i want to be headless, i don't really want to worry about any of that in case it reboots, power outage, etc.
<russlar> werfact: is the entire partition encrypted, or just a directory?
<werfact> russlar, i dont remember, is there a way to check?
<arrrghhh> leaf-sheep, is there really no way to bypass, prevent, or automatically authenticate the keyring?
<leaf-sheep> arrrghhh: It's not headless if you're using GUI.
<ryanprior> When I boot into karmic and try to connect to my wireless network, NetworkManager doesn't let me put in a passphrase. I can see wireless networks but I can't join them. Is there something I can do?
<russlar> a df -h should tell you
<leaf-sheep> arrrghhh: I don't know but I remember Lifehacker had an article on disabling that.
<arrrghhh> leaf-sheep, well that's a good point.  how do i authenticate to a wifi network, and get a pulse session running w/o a GUI?
<leaf-sheep> arrrghhh: Something like this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258857  I did it once in terminal. It took awhile but it worked. Then you can add it to startup and make it automate at boot.
<arrrghhh> i have a headless server that truly is headless.
<arrrghhh> this was just easier to get everything goin as a gui.
<Eddward> Does karmic fix pulseaudio for games?
<werfact> russlar, i dont see anything about crypto, only home/user is .Private
<stpere> Eddward: I wanted to try Savage 2, but it fails
<stpere> 3d related
<stpere> so, I can't tell for sure :-\
<russlar> werfact: ok, so that's only an encrypted folder
<thiebaude> stpere: which graphics card?
<russlar> werfact: and you couldn't get an in-place upgrade to go?
<stpere> intel 965
<Eddward> srpere, I'm getting terrible crackling in the cinematics for Sacred and subtler problem i it game plan and in World of Goo in 9.04.
<thiebaude> ok
<werfact> russlar, i only tried a fresh install, and after it starts crypto modules, which takes like 5minutes, then it goes to a black screen , and that's the end of it
<Eddward> stpere, I'm trying to decide if I have the wrong distro.  I was hoping the new release would fix it and that would be that.
<ElijahCMenifee> Anyone know how to enable gdm root logins under karmic? /etc/gdm/gdm.conf no longer exists.
<russlar> werfact: nice.
<leaf-sheep> ElijahCMenifee: Do try 'locate gdm.conf'
<Eddward> stpere,  I originally picked Ubuntu (coming from gentoo) with the hopes of going to Ubuntu Studio, but pulseaudio just seem like the absolute wrong thing for recording work.
<stpere> the idea is not bad, but it seems badly implemented
<ElijahCMenifee> PS, nice warning by the way, though I messed up something on my VB and just got reinstalled ;-)
<CPrgmSwR2> Where do I go to report sound
<russ5811> hi all. i'm having a problem getting wireless to work with 9.10
<ElijahCMenifee> Ok found an /etc/init/gdm.conf and an /etc/dbus-1/system.d/gdm.conf but neither have the security section for setting AllowRoot
 * russlar away
<bazhang> russ5811, lspci
<leaf-sheep> ElijahCMenifee: Make your own /etc/gdm/gdm.conf then.
<leaf-sheep> ElijahCMenifee: http://www.ibiblio.org/oswg/oswg-nightly/oswg/en_US.ISO_8859-1/articles/gdm-reference/gdm-reference/x135.html
<ElijahCMenifee> leaf-sheep: Thanks that was the ticket, now I can get back to testing ldap authentication without locking myself out (vbox no way to send ctrl-alt-f* for console)
<CPrgmSwR2> should i file a bug for my no sound issue
<bazhang> callnett, lets keep it in channel ok
<callnett> thanks again for yesterday
<callnett> bazhang: everithing vorks fine
<bazhang> callnett, you wanted to install opera and skype as well, correct? did you first install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<callnett> bazhang: yes evrithing is nice
<callnett> bazhang: thanks, was very helpful your triks
<bazhang> callnett, so you got flash, did you still need helping with skype and opera
<callnett> bazhang: another qestion
<blue0488> how do I stop compiz?
<bazhang> blue0488, kubuntu ubuntu or other
<blue0488> ubuntu
<callnett> bazhang: do u know i have to repeat this upgrade in few days to get the full version of ubuntu?
<bazhang> alt f2 metacity --replace
<bazhang> callnett, keep upgrading and will you have final in about 11 days time :)
<callnett> bazhang: go from beta to full version
<blue0488> thnx
<bazhang> blue0488, to completely shut off all desktop effects go to appearances visual effects and set to none
<bazhang> argh
 * jimpop thinks its just about time for Karmic to go Beta..it's certainly mostly stable now.
<callnett> bazhang: yes but this will be made automaticly? or i have to made the same stepps
<bazhang> callnett, just do the updates, upgrades and you will be fine
<bazhang> callnett, no need to install those -extras again as they will automatically be included in the update/upgrade process
<callnett> bazhang: ok, thanks a lot
<bazhang> callnett, you're welcome :)
<callnett> bazhang: sorry for my english
<clusty> having a little problem with browsing the samba network with gnome
<bazhang> callnett, your english is great; stop by here if you have any more issues :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. ive often had to type in the full url to the  server/share to get it working the first time and ask for username/password. clusty  then i bookmark it.. so it rembers.
<clusty> if i click on my airport extreme basestation in windows network it shows nothing (wont ask me for pass or anything). if i do a smbclient -L <my thingy> i see the disk
<callnett> bazhang: oki doki
<clusty> Dr_Willis, i tried that
<alteregoa> i detected a cat
<clusty> Dr_Willis, my station is called: clustys-ape and share name is LaCie
<clusty> Dr_Willis, smb://clustys-ape/LaCie complains about not finding
<clusty> correction:
<alteregoa> clusty?
<clusty> cannoit display
<alteregoa> nautilus?
<clusty> alteregoa, yes
<clusty> alteregoa,yes
<alteregoa> do you see the share with nautilus?
<clusty> alteregoa, nope
<Dr_Willis> check the commands 'smbtree' and 'findsmb' in a terminal window. see if they see the server/share
<clusty> alteregoa, i see the host and click it shows me nothing
<Dr_Willis> so you see the host. but not the shares. and you tried typing in the full path to the share like you showed above correct?
<clusty> http://pastebin.com/m1b5a81fb
<alteregoa> lacie is spastic sometime
<clusty> Dr_Willis, typing: smb://CLUSTYS-APE/LaCie
<clusty> in nautilus
<Dr_Willis> gnomes browser of shares can also be a bit spastic at times also.
<Dr_Willis> I found just mounting the things by hand to be much more relieable.
<alteregoa> i think lacie doesnt like to be on a ape
<clusty> mounting this is a drag even under windows
<clusty> alteregoa, :D
<alteregoa> dr_willis i agree
<clusty> ape=AirPortExtreme
<clusty> but name is too long
<clusty> :D
<alteregoa> yeah apples are long if they fell from the tree
<Dr_Willis> how uselesss Sniper_Jesus
<hifi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Sniper_Jesus> IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY
<Sniper_Jesus> IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY
<Sniper_Jesus> IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY
<Sniper_Jesus> IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY IM GAY
<alteregoa> mount -t cifs //clustis-ape/LaCie /media/laCie
<clusty> gosh
<hifi> he's still gay, got it
<alteregoa> gosh is dead
<clusty> temp ban?
<clusty> or drop dead asshole ban?
<hifi> I think you need opers for "drop dead asshole ban"
<bazhang> lets move on please
<tonyyarusso> clusty: Almost all bans are temporary, just with different durations.
<alteregoa> what about a lifetime ban?
<alteregoa> this is temporary too
<tonyyarusso> Anyone have a VirtualBox image they don't mind breaking to find out if I can remove that message from the topic yet?  ;)
<alteregoa> a friend got a lifetime ban on walmart
<clusty> alteregoa, http://pastebin.com/m3a7f98a3
<alteregoa> mount it to a subdir
<alteregoa> _/mnt/lacie
<clusty> ok
<clusty> alteregoa, same
<alteregoa> you got guest access on the share?
<clusty> alteregoa, mounted on /media/LaCie
<clusty> nope
<clusty> ouch
<alteregoa> ok wait
<clusty> alteregoa, gotta pass user/pass
<clusty> -o user=<myusername>,pass=<mypassword>
<clusty> :D
<clusty> i am faster D:
<alteregoa> ,iocharset=utf8
<hifi> so, there's no way any package will be just version bumped at this time of karmic cycle?
<alteregoa> after pass=password,
<Dr_Willis> hifi:  it would be unlikely
<hifi> I just noticed karmic has a very old sqlite3 package
<Dr_Willis> hifi:  unless there was a big security issue.. or some other major thing .
<alteregoa> the powers of matthew star
<hifi> but no, not a major thing I suppose
<ElijahCMenifee> tonyyatusso: give me a minute to backup my disk and I will do stuff in my vb ;-)
<clusty> i enabled guest
<anilalur> ubuntu 9.10 xorg has 100% CPU usage on intel 915, anybody facing the same isssue ?
<clusty> cause my password is messed up and dunno if i need to escape or quote...
<alteregoa> well you see
<clusty> alteregoa, won't cooperate :(
<blue0488> is there a way to get files through pidgin faster?
<PatrickStar> I thought I had an X freeze karmic beta bug, but I guess its a kernel problem, as caps lock doesn't change the light on the keyboard. At least that's what the web page for debugging X says. But I don't know what to report now.
<alteregoa> then use -o guest
<PatrickStar> anilalur: I had that a couple days ago, but went away with updates
<alteregoa> -o username=guest or something
<callnett> Adri2000:
<anilalur> PatrickStar: oh you mean with updates for the beta ? I need to check that, thanks
<clusty> alteregoa, won't work. any way to figure out if it does not like my auth stuff ?
<PatrickStar> anilalur: ya
<alteregoa> fix your auth stuff on the server side
<ElijahCMenifee> wow I am getting grey-outs on the screen they last for about 12 seconds and do not allow any input...(heavy IO load while copying my vbox images around)
<alteregoa> normaly you should be able to see the share
<blue0488>  is there a way to get files through pidgin faster?
<alteregoa> yes, squeeze it
<PatrickStar> blue0488: vegetable oil?
<alteregoa> snake oil?
<Dr_Willis> EVOO!
<blue0488> funny I am downloading a file and it is too slow
<alteregoa> ask the sender to stop bittorrent
<ElijahCMenifee> tonyyarusso, Ok what do you want me to do with my VirtualBox image?
<hsarci> i switched from KDE to gnome and now I have default KDE cursor and no gnome cursors even work....any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> ElijahCMenifee: Install all available updates and reboot it.
<ElijahCMenifee> 4 mins remaining on package download
<alteregoa> how can i send a message to th sysop on a SSH terminal?
<ElijahCMenifee> alteregoa, does the system you are sshed to have the traditional unix talk command installed?
 * Dr_Willis goes back to trying to get grub2 to boot a iso file
<alteregoa> talk?
<alteregoa> he has ubuntu server
<clusty> alteregoa, yeap
<clusty> karmic bug :(
<clusty> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/linux/+bug/406466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406466 in linux "2.6.31 - Can't see files in CIFS-mounted directories" [Medium,Confirmed]
<alteregoa> talk ok
<clusty> alteregoa, http://pastebin.com/m3aaca971
<clusty> i do not even reach mounting stage
<PatrickStar> ok I'm going to go sleep under my rock
<alteregoa> strange
<clusty> alteregoa, i am always eager to see new features so I am installing ubuntu 2-3 weeks before launch:D
<clusty> should know better :D
<clusty> godamn it
<alteregoa> http://blogs.koolwal.net/2009/03/10/tip-mounting-lacie-ethernet-disk-on-debian-linux/
<clusty> now the little shit shows up in nautilus
<Dr_Willis> Ive noticed samba canbe slow to respond at times.
<ElijahCMenifee> alteregoa, I remember using that command back in the bad old days, I believe it is still around but is probably no longer a standard service, but you can try it
<Dr_Willis> even windows guides often say wait 10+min...
<clusty> alteregoa, this is not an ethernet disk. it is a regular usb disk attached to a router with usb port
<alteregoa> yeah it works talk and wall
<clusty> thanks anyways
<alteregoa> i remember wall from bbses
<ElijahCMenifee> alteregoa, you might also try who to find his tty and send a write sysop ttyid
<Dr_Willis> and hope he dont get mad. :)
<ElijahCMenifee> well he can always turn msg to no to stop accepting writes....
<Dr_Willis> which may be the default. :)
<ElijahCMenifee> on my karmic I checked and the default was set to y....
<CPrgmSwR2> I am suprized that sound is broken on kubuntu for me
<CPrgmSwR2> It does not make sense
<alteregoa> is there a way to list the users?
<Jordan_U> alteregoa: "who"
<Dr_Willis> whos on first?
<ElijahCMenifee> LOL I also just check on my OpenSolaris 2009.06 server and write still works there also...
<alteregoa> fascinating
<alteregoa> i think i have to learn some essential commands again
<alteregoa> well im old, i rised up with cp/m
<alteregoa> grew
 * Dr_Willis did cpm ages ago also
<Dr_Willis> Bash Basics   :)
<ElijahCMenifee> I learned those back on SysV on an AT&T 3b2 system....long before instant messaging was around...
<Dr_Willis> I got a CP/M cart for my C64 still.
<Dr_Willis> I recall write/wall on the solaris mahines at school.. goofing up your display with  messages and so forth.
<Dr_Willis> or remotely playing sounds on the workstations in the lab across the hall..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<alteregoa> dr. willis yeah i had a c128
<ElijahCMenifee> LOL Dr_Willis , or before xhost security popping up random programs on a users X windows
<alteregoa> a twatputer the c128
<ElijahCMenifee> wow finally time for a vbox reboot
<Dr_Willis> The good old days
<Dr_Willis> when security ment locking the lab door on the way out.
<Dr_Willis> I still have a C128 somewhere :) i think
<alteregoa> well my wife throwin everything away when i was in africa
<alteregoa> i had thousands of 8 and 5 1/4 floppies
<ElijahCMenifee> tonyyarusso, after a reboot no problems but the linux image appears to have been kept back, you want me to also test with an apt-get install linux-generic?
<tonyyarusso> ElijahCMenifee: Sure
<alteregoa> someone knows to change the tty lang for users?
<hsarci> i switched from KDE to gnome and now I have default KDE cursor and no gnome cursors even work....any ideas?
<bazhang> hsarci, you wish to use gnome cursors with kde, or install others for kde
<hsarci> no
<hsarci> i was using kde, then i switched to gnome
<hsarci> now...im stuck wtih the "oxygen" default kde cursor and whenver i go to change the cursor to a diff one nothing happens
<ElijahCMenifee> tonyyarusso, Ok rebooted again running '2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64' on VirtualBox with 1 Processor, 655MB, 32MB Video+3dAccel (no guest additions) that may have fixed it, you might want to see if someone has a 32-bit karmic in vbox
<bazhang> hsarci, using which theme
<hsarci> bazhang, default...human
<bazhang> hsarci, tried switching themes ?
<frybye> Hi - Karmic Beta has started in terminal mode - how do I get to the GUI?
<bazhang> frybye, busybox? or tty
<ElijahCMenifee> frybye, what happens if you type in startx?
<arrrghhh> so i'm having wireless issues... i can connect via nm-applet, but not manually configured thru /etc/network/interfaces.  i'm not sure what's missing, i know i'm using wpa2 tkip, and i created the hex version of my key several times... i'm not sure what else could be wrong
<hsarci> bazhang, does nothing to the cursor
<bazhang> hsarci, tried installing other themes yet?
<tonyyarusso> ElijahCMenifee: You have a graphical desktop and everything?
<frybye> bazhang: no idea - is in sun virtual box..
<bazhang> frybye, what does the prompt say
<hsarci> bazhang, no....i went to gnomelook.org but coudlnt really figure out whiitch type of theme i should install
<ElijahCMenifee> tonyyarusso, yes
<tonyyarusso> interesting
<bazhang> hsarci, how about trying one then
<frybye> startx has done it - just dont have any network in there now.. hang on...
<hsarci> bazhang, am i supposed to use a gtk 2.x?
<bazhang> hsarci, most downloaded/most popular usually work well
<bazhang> hsarci, yep
<hsarci> bazhang, thanks...one more question, widgets on gnome?
<bazhang> hsarci, gdesklets? screenlets?
<hsarci> bazhang, ill look into those, thanks
<ElijahCMenifee> the image for the logout/reboot/shutdown is now a power button symbol instead of a chat bubble symbol ;-)
<hsarci> bazhang, i just realzed, the cursor changes when im hovering over firefox...but desktop and xchat are kde oxygen cursor...very strange
<bazhang> hsarci, did you login to gnome from the log in screen? any chance you are still in kde
<hsarci> bazhang, kde is gone....it was a gnome login screen
<arrrghhh_> *ahem* let's try that again... is there anyway to check what configuration is working thru nm-applet and translate that to /etc/network/interfaces?
<alteregoa> well bashrc ha a tidle i cant tyope it
<bazhang> hsarci, okay, when you removed kde4 how did you do it
<hsarci> used a command someone gave me in this channel
<bazhang> puregnome?
<hsarci> it was two remove packages and one install ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> right
<hsarci> bazhang, the works "puregnome" werent in te command
<bazhang> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<bazhang> hsarci, ^^ ?
<hsarci> yes
<hsarci> bazhang, gonna try a restartr
<ElijahCMenifee> anyone need a copy of a karmic 64-bit virtual box with the latest updates?  only a 1.3G bziped image...
<hsarci> bazhang, its workin now...thanks
<ElijahCMenifee> aha finally got empathy connecting to irc!
<bazhang> hsarci, great
<ElijahCMenifee_a> note to self people think you are strange when they see you talking to yourself...
<ElijahCMenifee> ElijahCMenifee_a, then leave I like XChat better anyway!
<alteregoa> i dreamt music
<alteregoa> neverending story...
<ElijahCMenifee> pulse audio in karmic seems to work a lot better then previous releases (running rythmbox in both karmic, and karmic-vbox with different radio stations sounds confusing however...) mix from different sources has not crashed my pulse audio, cant wait untill it leaves beta so we can install at work
<Dr_Willis> Success - i was able to get grub2 to boot ubuntu 9.10 iso file from a flash drive. :)
<ElijahCMenifee> tonyyarusso, thanks for whatever you did, the vbox problems were disturbing
<tonyyarusso> ElijahCMenifee: "put it in the topic and waited" - I wasn't even able to figure it out far enough to file a real bug report
<ElijahCMenifee> tonyyarusso, I suppose could be a good boy and download 32bit iso and check it there also....was getting tired of reinstalls (kept forgetting to backup my image...)
<arrrghhh> well now i'm really confused.  i did get it to work with /etc/network/interfaces file, but i had a dns issue... i couldn't get anything via dns host name, i could only ping IP's directly, nothing was resolving...
<arrrghhh> i just don't understand, i use the same static settings as i do in nm-applet...
<arrrghhh> same dns server (the gateway of my router)
<robin0800> arrrghhh: you could try rebooting the router
<ElijahCMenifee> arrrghhh, what does your /etc/resolv.conf look like? the nm-applet may change it, while static interface settings may not set it to valid values
<arrrghhh> robin0800, it's not the router.  ElijahCMenifee let me check, 1 sec...
<arrrghhh> all i have is "nameserver 192.168.0.1" which is my gateway/dns server...
<ElijahCMenifee> arrrghhh, are you having trouble with all names or just local domain names?
<leaf-sheep> arrrghhh: How do you know? Do try and reboot the router! ;)
<arrrghhh> ElijahCMenifee, all.  leaf-sheep, yes i've rebooted it several times...
<arrrghhh> and other devices are fine with it.  and when i reboot with nm-applet in charge it's fine.
<leaf-sheep> arrrghhh: The routers do go silly sometimes. That happened to me previously. 30 minutes later, it works great again!
<arrrghhh> and nm-applet is setup statically, to use the same network settings.
<ElijahCMenifee> what happens with `dig 192.168.0.1`
<arrrghhh> ElijahCMenifee, well i'm on a functional network now...
<arrrghhh> crap i should probably grab a laptop and get on irc and get this thing back on the broken dns setup...
<ElijahCMenifee> you probably want to look at resolv.conf again once its broken, then try dig
<arrrghhh> k.  lemme reboot.
<virtuald> anyone seen their phone not appearing any more under computer in nautilus?
<alokito> some icons from preferences menu were missing in karmic alpha and betas
<alokito> is the problem solved now?
<alokito> all sleeping? :(
<hsarci> is there a more comprenesive power manager for gnome?
<virtuald> i never had any icon trouble
<legend2440> alokito: open system>prefernces>appearance  then Interface tab put check in box that says Show Icons in Menus
<alokito> legend2440, ok, thanks :)
<arrrghhh> ElijahCMenifee, sheesh, there was nothing in resolv.conf, except some garbage about how this file was autogenerated by NetworkManager or something.  stupid!  thanks tho!
<shawn_> Hello in the Nvidia driver I am trying to save my monitor configuration to X but it keeps saying failed to parse file
<shawn_> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<arrrghhh> shawn_, did you run it w/sudo?
<shawn_> arrrghhh Yes I did
<arrrghhh> i've heard the nvidia-config is not a good idea to use tho...
<shawn_> arrrghhh What should I use to set my dual display then
<robin0800> shawn_: you need gksu to save to xorg that is if you have one
<ElijahCMenifee> arrrghhh, I assume that would be your main problem, if that did not resolve I was going to recommend talking dns to the router via a `telnet 192.168.0.1 53`...
<arrrghhh> shawn_, beats me, i haven't fiddled with that on mine in a while... i always used nvidia-config in the past.
<digger3> Small gdm problem: I hear the drums when booting but login window isn't shown. My machine idles for about 60sec and then suddenly shows the login window (upgraded from 9.04), any fix?
<arrrghhh> ElijahCMenifee, yea, putting the "nameserver 192.168.0.1" entry in resolv.conf and restarting /etc/init.d/networking fixed it!
 * leaf-sheep makes the drum noises
<shawn_> robin0800 I ran it with gksu and it still failed to parse?
<ElijahCMenifee> shawn_, known bug, try running nvidia-xconfig, then using nvidia-settings
<ElijahCMenifee> shawn_, as sudo of course ;-)
<arrrghhh> oh i assumed he was doing that...
<shawn_> ElijahCMenifee Thanks running that first fixed it :)
<ElijahCMenifee> the parse bug is seperate issue from save issue, parse bug is because the xorg is missing a ServerDisplay definition section that is now optional but the nvidia-settings needs it to be there
<arrrghhh> 1 more reboot to see if it's persistent.  thanks again ElijahCMenifee
<robin0800> ElijahCMenifee: you do realise on a clean install there is no xorg.conf file so i guess its nvidia -xconfig generates it
<shawn_> Yep it saved thanks both of you
<ElijahCMenifee> robin0800, No did not realize that, when I got around to looking into the parse bug I had an xorg.conf but it was missing most of the sections...thanks for that additional tidbit
<hsarci> what package do I remove to get rid of "remote desktop veiwer"?
<ElijahCMenifee> hsarci, tsclient?
<hsarci> ElijahCMenifee, no not tsclient
<hsarci> its called "remote desktop veiwer"
<ElijahCMenifee> hsarci, try vinagre then? there are several...Vinagre is what appears to get launched from the 'Remote Desktop Viewer' menu item.
<hsarci> ElijahCMenifee, thanks i will try
<virtuald> there's also rdesktop
<lemonade> wtf...
<lemonade> DCC aborted receiving file  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx`#gay`xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx from Sniper_Jesus
<lemonade> did he really think that i use mirc?
<hsarci> ElijahCMenifee, it worked, thanks
<ElijahCMenifee> hsarci, your welcome
<hsarci> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<shawn_> If I install openssh-server
<shawn_> Where does the config file
<shawn_> Install
<ElijahCMenifee> shawn_,  should be /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<shawn_> Ohhhh _ config not .config
<Dr_Willis> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<shawn_> Which type of server updates from anywhere for mail... IMAP or POP?
<Machtin> hm.. let's say i have a bluray.iso and want to rip the video stream and two of the audio streams.. how would i do that? (i want it to be mkv)
<Machtin> shawn_: imap is designed to be used from several computers and stores the emails on the server
<shawn_> Machtin thanks thats what I wanted to know
<Machtin> you're welcome :)
<Machtin> i tried to google.. but i can't find a decent tutorial on how to rip a bluray.iso to mkv. :/
<shawn_> Machtin but for sending mail I need to use SMTP?
<Machtin> shawn_: indeed
<Machtin> there might be other protocols to send emails.. but i've heard of none, tbh
<arrrghhh> so i'm having issues with grub2 now... it seems to hang on the grub menu when there's no keyboard installed.  i'm baffled.  here's my /etc/default/grub... http://paste.ubuntu.com/295953/
<ElijahCMenifee> Machtin, there is the old mail command for sending to local users...
<Machtin> can't remember.. might have been to young when that was used.. no clue :) but could you assist me with my bluray-problem?
<hsarci> how do i uninstall sometihng that was installed with "make install"
<Machtin> hsarci: might work with aptitude anyway
<Machtin> if i'm wrong: make uninstall? :)
<Machtin> have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=245111
<Dr_Willis> if you are lucky 'make uninstall' in the source directory
<arrrghhh> so why would grub hang on boot?  i want it to select... well really the only one that isn't recovery or a memtest!  it seems to work when i have a monitor/keyboard plugged in, but for whatever reason it hangs when there's nothing...
<snokat>   http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733
<snokat>     http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733
<snokat>     http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733  '
<evilaim> That was slightly annoying
<virtuald> arrrghhh: if you don't have a monitor connected how can you know it's grub that hangs and not the bios waiting for you to press f1 because it can't find a keyboard
<arrrghhh> virtuald, cuz i turned off keyboard warnings, plus i let it hang and plugged in a monitor... it was sitting on the grub screen...
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> arrrghhh: try setting up grub to stay in text mode if it's possible
<arrrghhh> virtuald, what do you mean?
<virtuald> arrrghhh: i suspect that it hangs when it's trying to change resolution
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> ok
<arrrghhh> i just don't get why the selection screen has never shown up before
<arrrghhh> but suddenly it shows up when no one is watching...
<virtuald> it does? heh
<arrrghhh> how do i put grub in txt mode only?
<virtuald> i have no idea
<the_dark_warrio> Sometimes my empathy window increases the window's width if the text gets too long. Other times the text entry increases its height to fit more text. I guess the former is a bug. Is it known?
<arrrghhh> i have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" set - should that be different?  i don't know how to set txt only mode.
<virtuald> i guess you'll have to read the... friendly manual
<arrrghhh> no entry for grub or grub2.
<rom> hi
<arrrghhh> if you know, it'd be nice to just tell me.  i guess i'll do some more googling.
<rom> since today or yesterday, all my videos are blue / purple
<rom> I have no the true colors
<rom> with vlc or otem
<virtuald> i said i don't know
<rom> totem
<virtuald> i think the manual is on grub.gnu.org
<virtuald> or something like that
<evilaim> smplayer
<arrrghhh> rom, is it just videos, or your desktop etc as well?
<the_dark_warrio> Are there any one here using Empathy that could confirm my statement? If you type a long text, the chat window start to increase its width.
<rom> only videos
<Dr_Willis> The grub2 docs.. are a tad lacking on the gnu.org site. From a 'beginners' point of view. :)
<Dr_Willis> Theres gettng go be quite a few good beginner guides to grub2 out however.
<evilaim> Dr_Willis: what?
<evilaim> what do you need to be able to do?
<Dr_Willis> evilaim:  right now im trying to get it installed to a vfat/fat32/fat16 filesystem.. :)
<Dr_Willis> i succesuflly have grub2 booting a ubuntu.iso image on a flash drive.. BUT i had to use ext3 for the flash filesystem
<Dr_Willis> which is GOOD.. but not what i wanted
<Dr_Willis> Now i can copy any new iso's of ubuntu to that flash drive and have a bootable installer flash disk :)
<evilaim> why would you need a fat fs?
<Dr_Willis> seems tobe some bugs with installing grub to a fat/vfat/fat32/fat16 filesystem at this time
<evilaim> well, tell me why you need fat, if it's valid then I'll help
<evilaim> if not, install ext3/4 and call it a day
<Dr_Willis> I want my 8+gb flash drive to use vfat. not ext2/3/4 like  i can do with all my other bootable flash ddrives
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 is supposed to be able to install to a fat partition/filesystem also. but aparently theres still some bugs
<evilaim> Yes, but why do you need fat
<evilaim> ?
<Dr_Willis> building my own 'uberboot' flash drive. :) right now it has Ubuntu+tinycorelinux+xbmclive on it. booting from the iso files
<evilaim> want and need are two different entities
<Dr_Willis> so i dont have to explain to the window users i give it to why they cant access their 16+gb flash drive from windows
<Dr_Willis> sort of a waste to have it be ext2 and limited to just linux
<Dr_Willis> grub2 is  supposed to work with fat but its not.
<Dr_Willis> thats the core of the problem.
<evilaim> what?
<evilaim> windows can read ext3...
<Dr_Willis> If you install extra stuff..  but thats not the issue.
<evilaim> Well, google it then, this seems redundant...
<Dr_Willis> the issue is that grub2 is supposed to work with  vfat filesystems - it is not letting me install grub2 to a vfat partition.
<evilaim> yes well
<evilaim> not everything works all the time
<Dr_Willis> i have googled it.. and as i said.. theres some bugs with grub2.
<evilaim> it is a beta...
<evilaim> no one will troubleshoot grub 2 atm
<evilaim> go to launchpad and submit a bug
<Dr_Willis> i am trouble shooting it. :) and thats what ive learned..
<evilaim> that's about the best tech support you'll recieve
<Dr_Willis> but oddly enough  it does seem to work  in some disrtos. tracking down version #'s now. could be debian has some patches not in ubuntu at this time
<Dr_Willis> http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB neat littke scrpt to make a multi-boot flash drive.. but its a little out of date.
<Machtin> hm. i want to convert a blu-ray untouched-iso to mkv.. and i can't find a howto for it.. any suggestions?
<rsk> Machtin: gotten a proper mplayer package yet?
<Machtin> nope
<Machtin> do you think i should install it by hand?
<rsk> compilation frmo svn is always recomended
<Machtin> oh, i see
<rsk> it's fastert than the package and never has important bits stripped out
<Machtin>  svn checkout svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/trunk mplayer <- that's okay?
<rsk> sure
<Machtin> errm.. sorry.. but how to install after the download?
<Machtin> oh.
<Machtin> was in the wrong dir.. my bad
<rsk> cd mplayer && sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer && ./configure && make
<rsk> and then run the binary with ./mplayer in mplayer dir, you don't have to make install it to try it
<Machtin> :)
<Machtin> i think i'll just convert it to .mkv and then strip the unused streams via mkvmerge.. i at least understand THAT tool :)
 * Dr_Willis missed the point of installing the mplayer   :) but im not paying much attention...
<Dr_Willis> you could play theiso with mplayer :) i guess
<Machtin> MPlayer SVN-r29777-4.4.1 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
<Machtin> looks better, right?
<eagles0513875> morning Dr_Willis
<oldude67> well yeah i got another machine to play around with today...been trying to load karmic on it now for awhile..ugh:(
<Dr_Willis> hay eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> oldude67: whats wrong
<Machtin> http://pastebin.com/d27aa449 rsk :<
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: no thanks i dont eat hay :P
<oldude67> stupid things, its a dual p3 866 but for some reason you cant have to cdrom drives in it at the same time..
<oldude67> its loading now.
<eagles0513875> oldude67: why not do a network boot or setup something of the sort
<oldude67> eagles0513875, dont know how to start with, and ive been just tinkering with it mostly.
<Dr_Willis> yea - automounting flash drives crashed again..
<eagles0513875> i think there is something about setting up a network install oldude67 on howtoforge
<eagles0513875> ill try dig it up for ya
<eagles0513875> hold on
<oldude67> eagles0513875, thanks ill take a look at it for sure.
<oldude67> well i see i got my old network manager icon back on the task bar instead of that ugly one (thank god)
<eagles0513875> oldude67: no problem
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> oldude67: kde or gnome
<oldude67> kde
<oldude67> eagles0513875, is that network install like the one debian uses?
<Dr_Willis> at least i do have grub2 booting a ubuntu iso from a ext3 formated flash drive... still cant get it booting from a vfat formated flash drive.
<eagles0513875> dunno oldude67
<oldude67> Dr_Willis, i have karmic set for install on mine, but this old p3 wont boot from flash..:(
<eagles0513875> going to take me some time as i have about 30 pages of ubuntu how tos to go through to find it
<eagles0513875> when did booting from flash drives come into effect
<Dr_Willis> oldude67:  heh. I got a pc that refused to boot from usb properly even tho the bios says.
<eagles0513875> with p4 or with duel cores
<oldude67> no my intel celeron 2.4 will boot from flash thats how i loaded the one im on.lol
<Dr_Willis> oldude67:  whats 'new' about using grub2 is i got it set to boot 'ubuntu.iso' from the flash drive.. so to upgrade to the next iso version. I just have to copy the new iso file over to the flash with the name ubuntu.iso  :)
<Dr_Willis> oldude67:  no need to rerun unetbootin, or usb-creator or anything
<oldude67> Dr_Willis, thats cool, save some time.
<eagles0513875> oldude67:  you might be able to adapt this http://howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server
<Dr_Willis> oldude67:  yep. i got ubuntu and tinycore linux both working on it.. those are the only 2 disrtos set up right for it that i can find.
<eagles0513875> let me see what else there is oldude67
<rxd> when will 9.10 karmic be released
<eagles0513875> rxd: supposed to be on the 29th of thsi month
<Dr_Willis> I think i will take that week off for vacation. :)
<robin0800> rxd: oct 29th if ready of course
<eagles0513875> oldude67: did you see that link
 * Dr_Willis makes predictions on what the top 10 questiosn will be in #ubuntu when 9.10 gets released...
<oldude67> eagles0513875, yeah i did even book marked it for future reference.:D
<rxd> eagles0513875,robin0800: will have same default filesystem as aufs?
<eagles0513875> rxd: default will be ext4
<eagles0513875> oldude67: there are other ones thats not the one three is a 2nd way
<robin0800> rxd:  oct 22nd for rc1
<eagles0513875> i have seen on here oldude67
<rxd> robin0800: beta for 9.10 is aufs, i don't understand is aufs be taken out
<robin0800> rdx what is aufs?
<eagles0513875> oldude67: lots of interesting stuff on that site
<eagles0513875> like hwo to setup samba as a domain controller lol
<oldude67> eagles0513875, heck im still trying to learn how to do ssh and that stuff too..lol
<eagles0513875> you mean setup an ssh server oldude67
<oldude67> yeah that too..lmao
<Dr_Willis> i never have gotten pxe working right. I found a live cd once that auto-set it up so you couldnnet  boot other machines  from a single live cd. :) neat trick..
<Dr_Willis> but thats the last i ever got it working
<rxd> robin0800: aufs = another unionfs
<eagles0513875> oldude67: its easy
<eagles0513875> !openssh-server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh-server
<eagles0513875> !info openssh-server
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-6ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 294 kB, installed size 784 kB
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<eagles0513875> oldude67: all you have to do is install openssh-server and you can connect no problem
<Dr_Willis> ssh is the multi-tool of the decade. :)
<eagles0513875> thats all i have done and it works perfectly out of the box oldude67
<oldude67> i know thats why i want to learn how to do it.
<robin0800> rxd: well ext 4 been default during karmic alpha & beta
<eagles0513875> oldude67: sudo apt-get install openssh-server lol
<eagles0513875> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60+2009-08-22-2 (karmic), package size 318 kB, installed size 792 kB
<eagles0513875> hehe then you can use putty after that
<Dr_Willis> poo poo on putty :)
<arrrghhh> well this doesn't make sense.  it seems this PC won't boot with either a keyboard or monitor missing.  i tried either, and with the monitor plugged in, keyboard/mouse not it hangs at grub.  with just keyboard/mouse plugged in, i don't know what it does but when i plug the monitor in, it goes into low power as if there's nothing coming out of the vga port... ugh.
<Dr_Willis> theres a lot of other neat ssh utilities in the package manager also
<Dr_Willis> !info sshmenu
<ubottu> sshmenu (source: sshmenu): A standalone for connecting to hosts using SSH without GNOME dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.15-1 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Dr_Willis> arrrghhh:  i hjad an old pc with bios settings for 'halt on error' i had to change the settings to allow it to boot with no keyboard plugged in.
<Dr_Willis> 'error keyboard missing: hit any key to continue'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<arrrghhh> Dr_Willis, there's a keyboard detect warning, and you essentially turn it on or off.  i have it off.
<eagles0513875> hahah Dr_Willis what key did you hit to continue
<rxd> robin0800: ah ok maybe when u install karmic on the hd so u get ext4, been using it on a usb so i have aufs
<arrrghhh> and like i said, no keyboard, it hangs at grub...
<Dr_Willis> I had to many issues with my headless fileserver.. so i left a mini keyboard and a small lcd hooked up..
<arrrghhh> yea, i'm thinking i'm goin to have to...
<arrrghhh> this is just supposed to be a little music box in the bedroom.  it's stupid, i don't do anything with everything plugged in and it all goes great.  i unplug monitor/keyboard, nothing f-in works.  murphy's law i guess.
<arrrghhh> i guess i'm glad my headless server wasn't this hard.  that would've been depressing if i had it all set, then just wouldn't work cuz there was no keyboard/monitor plugged in!
<oldude67> ok now that is installed now what..i just have a screen with the ip of the computer i want to get stuff out of at the top and a blank screen?
<Dr_Willis> i had issues with fscking after power outages and stuff.. it would ask to hit a key to continue/recover/whatever.. but with no monitor i never saw the messages
<bad_one> anybody noticed memory leak in Xorg?
<rxd> http://code.google.com/p/sfs-technology/ <- will sfs be on karmic
<bad_one> mine eats more than a gig of ram
<arrrghhh> Dr_Willis, yea.  i was hopin to set this thing up so if it reboots or whatever, it would just come back to a functional state.
<arrrghhh> i'll fiddle with the bios some more.  sigh, i had high hopes for this box :P
<oldude67> oh well its late and im tired so im going for the night..ya all have a good one...laters
<ppq> hello. is it possible to use alsa in karmic - without pulseaudio? the gnome-volume-control-applet and the "sound" settings dialogue disappeared after killing and purging pulseaudio. i can't use pulse because then my 5.1 setup doesn't work properly (no LFE / "subwoofer"), no matter which surround config-preset i choose in the mentioned sound settings dialogue. using alsamixer to turn on lfe doesn't work. i don't want to go without the gnome mixer and the gno
<ppq> me soundsystem because then the vol up/down keys on my remote (XF86Audio* events) doesn't work.
<rxd> looks like sfs is the future for every distro, like loading and detaching them on the fly
<compaq> hello everyone. I'm having some issues with stasks on Kubuntu 9.10 beta. It doesn't display anything, does someone have any idea ?
<rsk> looking Machtin
<rsk> that's definatly drm'd i belive
<micahg> anyone have their akregator feeds killed with the last update?
<EruditeHermit> hi is anyone on karmic with fglrx?
<vega-_> does anyone else get  fairly large grey rectangle in the upper left corner when logging in to gnome (with proprietary nvidia drivers) ? it stays there during whole login process
<vega-_> size almost 1/4 of the screen
<lemonade> vega: when did it appear? i haven't noticed it yet
<lemonade> and what version of drivers are you using
<vega-_> not sure, maybe few weeks
<vega-_> i've been upgrading to the latest versions, although have to admit i don't use ubuntu-packaged ones
<lemonade> i use i'm using 190 from ppa's too, but no glitches
<Machtin> rsk: :) kay thanks
<lemonade> -"i use"
<gameplayer> hello, i've got lot of messages (CPU0: Temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled) during boot sequence, is there anything known about it ?
<Machtin> rsk: got it :) worked with a tool called makemkv
<rsk> \o/
<bullgard> I cannot play a youtube video on Firefox 3.5.3. For example http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-1685198260066003210&ei=wtHaSuguk5jYAsbL6. How to find out what package do I need to install additionally?
<bullgard> ppq No good idea to get rid of Pulse audio.
<joaopinto> bullgard, it plains fine here with the regular flash plugin from the repositories
<joaopinto> plays
<ioka> guys is there a problem if i download adpbe flashplugin from adobe page ?
<ioka> I tried the one from repositories it is not working very well
<ioka> I do not know what none-free plugin from repositories is, so I did not tried it
<bullgard> joaopinto: What is the name of the package in the repositories of the regular adobe flash plugin?
<Jordan_U> bullgard: flashplugin-installer
<ioka> yes that was what I tried
<ioka> I can not control the slider when movies are played
<ioka> so I got rid of it
<ioka> is the one from adobe page the same as flashplugin-installer?
<kbmaniac> 'listen' media player plays but no audio, any ideas ?
<Jordan_U> ioka: Yes
<ioka> ok
<ioka> and what is none-free then?
<ioka> the none-free adobe
<Jordan_U> ioka: It's what flashplugin-install used to be named, it's just a transitional package
<Jordan_U> ioka: If you install flashplugin-nonfree it just installs flashplugin-installer
<ioka> so the three are all the same.- none-free=adobe-installer and the one from abobe page
<blackest_knight1> blackest_knight1: /nick blackest_knight
<blackest_knight1> bum
<ElijahCMenifee> the non-free stuff tends to be free as in beer not free as in speech packages
<ioka> wrong architecture I got when i tried to install the package from adobe page
<ElijahCMenifee> 64 bit vs 32?
<ioka> they only have flash for linux, i can not choose between 64 and 32 bt
<ioka> I 'll try the one from repolsitories again
<Dr_Willis> i just get the one that comes with Ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Jordan_U> ioka: They have a beta version that is 64 bit native
<Dr_Willis> yea.. got grub2 to boot a ubuntu iso from a usb vfat formated flash drive.
<ioka> how can find out if a package in synaptics is from restricted extras?
<ioka> I wanna try that one
<Jordan_U> ioka: It is
<ElijahCMenifee> Dr_Willis, that is cool, you ought to write a mini HowTo for that
<Dr_Willis> its like 3 lines. :)
<bullgard> ioka: Look at the left-hand pane of Synaptic.
<ElijahCMenifee> Dr_Willis, ok then a nano-howto ;-p
<Dr_Willis> femto
<Dr_Willis> for some odd reason i had to dd, then repartition/format my flash to remove traces of syslinux I guess - that was some how conflcting with grub2
<Dr_Willis> ElijahCMenifee:  i followed (redid) the following page http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Do  you know if most liveCDs that support isofrom keep thier kernels in the same place ( like  /syslinux/vmlinuz /syslinux/initrd ) ?
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  from the 2 ive tried that works... theres no standard. :(
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  it would be nice if they all got togeher and did the same thing.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu seems to keep theirs in  /casper/initrd.lz
<Dr_Willis> grml -> /boot/grmlsmall/initrd.gz
<Dr_Willis> tiny core -> /boot/tinycore.gz
<Dr_Willis> So theres definatly no 'standard' :(
<Wellark> NOTE: If some of you are planning to upgrade machines from jaunty to karmic and are using disc crypto you should check this out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/428435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428435 in util-linux "luks encrypted partition not detected or mounted automatically" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ElijahCMenifee> ROFL, Dr_Willis I gurantee their is a standard, it is to include a kernel SOMEWHERE in the iso....
<Dr_Willis> ElijahCMenifee:  but even the kernel could be named  'ThisIsNotThekernelYouAreLookingFor'
<Wellark> and let your friends running crypto know, too
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Do they at least keep their syslinux config file in the same place?
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  grub2 dosent use syslinux :) syslinux.cfg can be in any of like 5 different places also.
<Dr_Willis>  ive had to track down a few issues where a setup i made was using the wrong syslinux.cfg
<Dr_Willis> i was editing /syslinux.cfg when the thing was using /syslinux/syslinux.cfg in the past.
<blackest_knight1> Dr_Willis: hi there any idea how to get rid of a ghost i think i'm on two irc servers
<Dr_Willis> blackest_knight1:  they will time out - unless you got 2 clients open and just minmized
<Jordan_U> blackest_knight1: Is your nick registered?
<Dr_Willis> or use teh ghost commands for nickserv
<Dr_Willis> !ghost
<ubottu> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<blackest_knight1> Jordan_U:   my blackest_knight nick is registered this version blackest_knight1 isnt
<blackest_knight1> cool
<bullgard> I installed flashplugin-installer, restarted Firefox 3.5.3. Now Firefox plays the video. --  Thank you for your help.
<blackest_knight> done it
<ioka> every time I boot up the network manager icon in notification area is messed up.I can not use it.I have to restart the notification area (remove and then geit it back) in order to able to use network manager.This happens after I added lines in rc.local file.Can I use different approach to permantly change my MAC so I do not need to do it manuallly every time?
<hetauma> any1 having problems installind addons onto firefox? (from the addons window within firefox) I select the addon I want to install and then it's connecting..... for ages
<Jordan_U> ioka: You can set your mac address in System > Preferences > Network
<ioka> and is there a way to get rid of the popup messages from from network manager.I know when netwrok is down or not :)
<ioka> 10x
<joaopinto> why would you need to set a MAC address ?
<blackest_knight> should a diary app be a flat file or a database ?
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  i asked that the othe day also.. i dont recall gettting an answer then :)
<vega-_> joaopinto: some cheap nic's recycle mac addresses, which can lead to same mac address in a network -> problems
<vega-_> that's one reason i've had to resort to changing the mac
<vega-_> or use mac addresses of other manufacturers
<blackest_knight> vega-_:  you have had that problem ? or has someone cloned it :/
<ElijahCMenifee> also some macs are software based drivers only no hardware(virtualization...)
 * Dr_Willis wants a Big Mac.
<vega-_> blackest_knight: that's atleast what my ISP told me, that my MAC was clashing with somebody else's, everything work ok after i changed the mac
<blackest_knight> Dr_Willis: those things will kill you
<Dr_Willis> blackest_knight:  :) but what a way to go.
<ioka> yes I need to clone a mac.And in system>preferences>network i do not see how to change mac.there is no such option.maybe I need to install a package
<blackest_knight> Dr_Willis: flat on your back in the back of an ambulance sirens blaring isn't a great way to go
<ElijahCMenifee> 48bit was just not large enough....ioka you need to clone for software licenseing?
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  i see a settings for MAC address here.
<ioka> it does not really mater why
<Dr_Willis> under the 'wired tab'
<blackest_knight> Dr_Willis: I had a heart attack in july and its grease thats the killer
<Dr_Willis> blackest_knight:  i bet its the long hours on IRC thats the real killer. :)
<Dr_Willis> and the stress from running Beta disrtos...
<blackest_knight> Dr_Willis:  your oing to die before me then :p
 * Dr_Willis goes back to Bocca Veggie Burgers
<ioka> there is no wired tab.what package do u use.in default there is no system>preferences>network .I had to installed in from sysnaptics
<blackest_knight> beta running isnt bad its the poor erm people who have to fix the f..problems when they break X yet again
<Dr_Willis> I just went to system -> Preferances -> network connections.. Clicked on 'Auto Eth1' then 'edit' and its on a tab therer
<blackest_knight> or push pulse
<NinjaPlimsolls> hi willis
<Dr_Willis> same way to get to it -> right cliock on the network-manager icon, edit connections
<Dr_Willis> Hiddly Ho NinjaPlimsolls
<ElijahCMenifee> so far I am happy with pulse, cant wait till we get out of beta so we can get this version of pulse at the office, current version at work is totally borked
<Dr_Willis> I finally got rid of the sound popping due to card going to sleep  issue on this box.
<blackest_knight> ElijahCMenifee:  have you a second audio device because that seems to cause problems (actually i think i'm out of date)
<ElijahCMenifee> Dr_Willis, you realize that Bocca (depending on exact patty type) still has dairy and/or egg binders?
<ioka> my mistake.I'm looking system>administration.network. I found the one you are talking about.I thought that that field is to connect always to the device with a specified mac.At least this is what the help massage says.I'll try it .
<ElijahCMenifee> blackest_knight, no at work we just have on board nvidia A97 but we have finally got fed up enough to not wait for the next LTS for our workstations
<blackest_knight> There was a place in my old town that did great vegeburgers until one day someone asked what they cooked in - beef fat
<ElijahCMenifee> ROFL blackest_knight
<bazhang> hsarci, what is the issue with amarok in karmic
<blackest_knight> ElijahCMenifee:  I have 2 tv cards and that caused server failure retry cycling and 100% CPU use
<hsarci> bazhang, when launching amorak it starts two other process, one called "kde glocal shortcut server" and one called "kde http cache something"
<hsarci> bazhang, both processes stall for about a minute, then amarok is usable
<ElijahCMenifee> also this karmic seems to be first version with decent alsa for my sb-xifi at home, I have been maintaining OSS with ESD just to get sound
<bazhang> hsarci, and have you checked in preferences to disable unnecessary items
<ElijahCMenifee> blackest_knight, ouch guess not all the bugs with pulse audio are worked out yet, but it has defentaly gotten better
<blackest_knight> is release going to be this month or is it going to be delayed ?
<hsarci> bazhang, in amaorok preferences?
<bazhang> blackest_knight, this month, if all goes well
<blackest_knight> can amorok cope with playing files on a network share yet ?
<ElijahCMenifee> blackest_knight, do not know, in a way I hope it will get released but have them delay LTS the 6.06 was very stable the 8.04 was rushed I am hopping for a 10.06...
<blackest_knight> is there a good place for suggestions mobile networking is not very obvious as to how to connect
<hsarci> bazhang, it also does other weird things, for example. I just quit amorak then restarted it...uppon restarting it a process called "knotify" opened and stall for about 20 seconds then dissapeared from the taskbar. But amorak is unasable now, the icon is present in the tray but it does nothing.
<blackest_knight> i never noticed till my ex rang me early one morning asking how to get online
<xguru> blackest_knight: wireless should be easy with the network manager applet
<xguru> what is your problem exactly?
<blackest_knight> well for me its easy enough right click the network icon and select the provider , but for some one coming from a windows background its a bit too subtle , a menu item under internet perhaps would make more sense like the thevodaphone mobile connect, also how do you start it when x isnt working ?
<tgpraveen> !info banshee
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1~git2260a87-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2529 kB, installed size 8976 kB
<xguru> blackest_knight: from command line it is considerably more difficult
<robin0800> blackest_knight: I prefer kppp but it still needs setting up and won't connect until x is up
<xguru> blackest_knight: here is a good how to....  it kinda assumes you have some command line knowledge..   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<ioka> the network icon is messed up again.Probably it is a bug and the changings in rc.local file does not matter.You can not change mac in system>preferences>network.The mac address field is to connect to the device not to change your own mac.So the help message is true.
<blackest_knight> xguru:  i know I have karmic on a system with the modem the eth0 is forwarding to the wan port of a router which feeds the rest of my lan, x breaks on a kernel upgrade and i'm in trouble.
<hsarci> bazhang, exiting and restarting amarok makes the program unusable
<robin0800> hsarci: its working here!
<blackest_knight> xguru: luckily my netbook can fill in that role with a spare ethernet cable
<hsarci> robin0800, your on karmic with gnome?
<robin0800> hsarci: yes
 * Dr_Willis installs amarok to test
<xguru> blackest_knight: did you look at that site?  seemed helpful
<hsarci> *sigh*
<bazhang> hsarci, and the icon is still in the panel?
<hsarci> bazhang, yeah, cpu at 100% for he process too
<gorthaug> Hi, I've a Sound Blaster 16 sound card, in Ubuntu 9.04 it's works perfectly, but in this beta i've no input sound, what happend? the sound card still working, tested in Ubuntu 9.04 livecd and windows xp... What can i configure to have my input sound back?
<hsarci> if i forcekill then repoen, it works fine
<bazhang> hsarci, what does clicking on the icon bring up either right or left click
<hsarci> but it always launches other processes "knotify, kglobal shortcut server"
<hsarci> bazhang, no, icon doesnt do anything..thats why i said it doesnt work
<bazhang> hsarci, amarok will go to tray and still be active; do you have more than one process running? open top in terminal and take a look (open terminal and type top)
<Armageddon> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ElijahCMenifee> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<robin0800> hsarci: that probably means it crashed........on first run did it ask for kde password
<blackest_knight> xguru:  is helpful for wifi but not seen anything for ppp i guess wvdial would do it thou
<hsarci> bazhang, *sigh* i know how tray works....it goes into tray and crashes, then i have to force kill it. then i reopen it and it works. then if i close it and try to reopen, it goes back to tray and crashes
<bazhang> hsarci, why the sigh
<robin0800> blackest_knight: gnome-ppp or kppp
<ElijahCMenifee> !iscsi boot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iscsi boot
<gorthaug> anybody can help me with my input sound?
<hsarci> robin0800, kwallet manager appeared first time and asked for pass, i chose to no use kwallet and pressed "finish"
<xguru> yea, kppp is always good
<hsarci> bazhang, becaue its not a problem related to something as silly as me not right clicking on a tray icon or opening multiple instances
<robin0800> hsarci: what version do you have?
<hsarci> karmic...
<bazhang> hsarci, sounds like a bug
<robin0800> hsarci: amarok version?
<hsarci> robin0800, whatever verion is in the repos
<bazhang> hsarci, running beta software can be frustrating, but people are trying to help you.
 * Dr_Willis tries to make amarok crash...
<hsarci> should i "apt-get remove kde*" then try "apt-get install armarok"?
<hsarci> amarok*
<Dr_Willis> cool. its showing all the wiki pages for my anime music  :)
<Armageddon> how do I upgrade from a CD ?
<bazhang> hsarci, you stated previously you had completely removed kde
<hsarci> bazhang, correct
<bazhang> Armageddon, from jaunty? use the alternate cd
<robin0800> Dr_Willis: try clicking on an album picture in the playlist one its not found
<Armageddon> can't I use the original CD ?
<hsarci> bazhang, but when armok installs it installs tons of kde packages with it
<hsarci> !puregnome
<Armageddon> the beta one ?
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<bazhang> Armageddon, the livecd? no
<Armageddon> damn
<blackest_knight> Dr_Willis: try playing audio from a networked location :)
<Armageddon> I need to download 700MB
<Armageddon> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> well the cd is 700mb.. then theres proberly another 300+mb in updates after the cd was released.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<MrcredsAlex> rofl
<Dr_Willis> but he missed that. :)
<MrcredsAlex> Maybe he just doesn't install updates?
<gorthaug> I've a Sound Blaster 16 sound card, in Ubuntu 9.04 it's works perfectly, but in this beta i've no input sound, what happend? the sound card still working, tested in Ubuntu 9.04 livecd and windows xp... What can i configure to have my input sound back?
<hsarci> *sigh* im gonna do a fresh install and start from ubnutu instead of kubuntu
<mortal> sb16, that is ancient
<mortal> my first computer had one
<gorthaug> yes, but still working
<mortal> and a friend had a crappy clone which buzzed lol
<ElijahCMenifee> mortal, not that ancient my first computer had a tv-speaker
<MrcredsAlex> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-354315.html
<gorthaug> well i've output sound, the problem it's that i don't have input...
<ElijahCMenifee> goodnight people
<htrejh> goodnight
<htrejh> hello all, how can i e
<htrejh> how can i remove pulseaudio and revert to alsa on karmic?
<htrejh> i removed all pulseaudio* packages, but the sound configurator doesn't work anymore
<capiira> hi hi anyone have am idea how to get a broadcom wireless nic to work since there exist no more linux-restricted-modules package?
<bazhang> !find linux-restricted-modules
<ubottu> Package/file linux-restricted-modules does not exist in karmic
<bazhang> wow
<capiira> i saw that there is that bcmwl-kernel-source
<capiira> but requires dkms that is not on the beta live cd
<bazhang> right that is it, plus one other
<capiira> yeah
<bazhang> one other 'wl'
<capiira> modaliases or so
<bazhang> !find bcmwl
<ubottu> Found: bcmwl-modaliases, bcmwl-kernel-source
<capiira> :D
<bazhang> nice
<capiira> yeah but dependence is dkms
<htrejh> any idea how i can get the old sound configurator? or manually set everything back to alsa?
<capiira> and my nic does not work to :/
<capiira> i'm jailed in ubuntu
<capiira> old sound configurator ?
<capiira> new one is caleld pulse audio
<htrejh> yea, but the gui, i want to set all back to ALSA!
<capiira> ahh
<capiira> hmm
<bazhang> I saw dt chen recommend doing a sneakernet of packages via usb, then compiling; easiest would be to use ethernet to install them though
<capiira> hmmm dunno htrejh
<capiira> maybe over gconf-editor
<ioka_> is there a way to write a script to restart automatically notification area where network manager icon is?
<ioka_> on every boot
<capiira> htrejh, what up with asoundconf-gtk ?
<capiira> try that
<capiira> Applet to select the default ALSA sound card
<capiira> dunno
<capiira> browse the package manager for alsa or so
<capiira> hrrr
<capiira> will have to dl all the dependancies of dkms and install it from usb stic
<capiira> stick
<zer0x> Is anyone here getting the EDAC/ECC error with the new 2.6.31-14-generic or 31-9-rt kernels?
<invitingdopeman> when is ubuntu 9.10 coming out
<zer0x> invitingdopeman: oct 29 :D
<joaopinto> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<capiira> karmic works nice as long everything you need is on live cd :D
<invitingdopeman> awesome when we update will we lose all are original stuff or will it all stay the same like peronal info programs ect.
<bazhang> invitingdopeman, via apt-get?
<capiira> whats original stuff ?
<invitingdopeman> like will it be a frsh install or will it just update
<capiira> if you update then it will be a update
<invitingdopeman> lol duh
<bad_one> anybody noticed memory leak in Xorg?
<bazhang> version upgrade ie not fresh install will keep all settings
<bad_one> mine eats more than a gig of ram
<capiira> your settings is inside your  home
<bazhang> if you have a separate home partition then a fresh install will leave them alone
<zer0x> anyone getting this, and apport reporting request..
<zer0x> EDAC amd64: WARNING: ECC is NOT currently enabled by the BIOS. Module will NOT be loaded.
<capiira> i dont think there is an applciation that changed so much that requires new config files
<invitingdopeman> i was just wondering like will it erase my original OS and be completley new
<capiira> will not be dual boot!
<bazhang> invitingdopeman, no, unless you wipe the old one
<invitingdopeman> right on thanks
<capiira> yeah i will probably have to install 9.04 then update to 9.10 on my netbook
<capiira> there is no easy way to install dkms without network
<bazhang> capiira, install jaunty via unetbootin?
<capiira> or do anybody know a apt-get command to just download with all dependancies ?
<capiira> jaunty works fine
<bad_one> man apt-get
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. what was the name of that tool that let you run several pc;s with a single keybaord/mouse. I never can spellit right.
<Dr_Willis> Syngery syengery?
<capiira> synergy
<Dr_Willis> thats almost the same name as the Local electric company :)
<Dr_Willis> theres even a gui for it in 9.10 - cool.
<invitingdopeman> has anyone download the beta 9........10
<invitingdopeman> whoops
<invitingdopeman> has anyone downloaded the beta for 9.10
<newbie> Hello. Since an update yesterday evening, I can't log  in.  I try to log in with a new user, but without result.
<newbie> What should Ido?
<Dr_Willis> invitingdopeman:  the beta has been out for some time now.. so yes. most of us have downloaded it.
<ioka_> where do u try to login?
<ioka_> in your pc?
<invitingdopeman> whats new with it
<mac_v> tgpraveen: ping!
<Dr_Willis> invitingdopeman:  everything..
<ioka_> it has some nast popup from the network manager that can not be turned off
<tgpraveen> mac_v: pong
<zer0x> Anyone here running 2.6.31.14-generic x86_64???
<mac_v> tgpraveen: are you working on a patch for the notify-osd? to not inhibit the notifications?
<newbie> I can just log in on root when I start in failsafe mode and type: startx. But gdm or kdm failse: the session last 1/2 s, showing only a black screen
<tgpraveen> mac_v: sadly no my programming skills are not at all up to the mark
<tgpraveen> for any real programming
<tgpraveen> are you going to do it? it won't be in karmic anyways
<mac_v> wth!
<invitingdopeman> how do i use beta9.10 without overriding my existing 9.04
<mac_v> tgpraveen: why wont it be in karmic?
<bazhang> invitingdopeman, I just explained that to you
<tgpraveen> a. mark, and some more members from design team were against it.
<newbie> I have an error message like this: unable to find /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority, but this file exists and is writtable. There is also a problem with gconf2
<tgpraveen> b. too late for this change
<zer0x> surely someone here is on the latest 64-bit kernel?? xD
<tgpraveen> mac_v: I expect in lucid there will be a DND mode. and it will get sorted out
<mac_v> tgpraveen: who other than mark? it is just him
<tgpraveen> till then ...
<Dr_Willis> invitingdopeman:  safest way . test it in virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> zer0x:  given that i just updated about an hr+ ago.. i proberly am.
<invitingdopeman> how od i get virtuil box please?
<invitingdopeman> do
<tgpraveen> well nobody else seemed to be in against the change
<tgpraveen> or for it
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | invitingdopeman
<ubottu> invitingdopeman: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mac_v> tgpraveen: they dont speak because he owns their ass ;p
<bazhang> invitingdopeman, install from the repos via synaptic package manager
<tgpraveen> mac_v: ya true
<invitingdopeman> ok thanks so very much
<tgpraveen> mac_v: have you had a chat with mpt or anybody else from design team
<zer0x> Dr_Willis: ah :D 64-bit yes? do you have a warning about EDAC / ECC in your /var/log/messages ?
<mac_v> tgpraveen: yeah , all said it was mark ;) hence they dont know what to do
<tgpraveen> mac_v: yeah I guess so don't waste ur time. wait for lucid. that time the correct solution will be done hopefully
<zer0x> Dr_Willis: and are you getting a kernel oops crash report every now and again? :D
<xguru> is there an easy way to start ubuntu without x?  like just have it boot to the tty screen and login there, then if i want startx?
<Dr_Willis> zer0x:  theres a known bug about that and it seems to have somthing to do with the nvidia drivers.
<zer0x> Dr_Willis: I am getting it with the latest fglrx, I think its BIOS related...
<Dr_Willis> ive not been paying much attention to it zer0x  i looked it up..  the threads i read said its bein gworked on.. and thats about all i know
<zer0x> Dr_Willis: ah cheers, do you actually get the error yourself? if so what motherboard do you have?
<Dr_Willis> willis@cow:~$ dmesg | grep ecc
<Dr_Willis> [    7.677991]     Either Enable ECC in the BIOS, or use the 'ecc_enable_override' parameter.
<newbie> ioka_: Yes I am trying to log on my PC
<Dr_Willis> this is a gateway gt5482e - No idea what MB it has.
<newbie> from my PC
<zer0x> Dr_Willis: ah, so you get the apport crash alert?
<Dr_Willis> I get dozens of those things a day
<ioka_> newbie : I'm a too noob to be able to help you resolve  that.sorry
<htrejh> htrejh
<newbie> ioka_: ok :(
<ioka_> the pc does not recognize your password?
<Dr_Willis> You some how frogot your password?
<ioka_> what exactly is your problem
<ioka_> maybe the os resets it or something.It happens in windows
<Dr_Willis> that dosetn just 'happen' in linux...
<mobi-sheep> !lnw :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lnw :)
<mobi-sheep> !lnw
<ubottu> Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<ioka_> in software sources I see installable from cd-rom  cdrom ubuntu 9.10  officially supported restricted copyright.What is this?
<newbie> !loggin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loggin
<mobi-sheep> If you miss the viruses in Windows, I'm sorry! We can't provide you viruses in linux! :(
<ioka_> I think there is a software that can resets linux password if it not too complicated.search for that
<zer0x> Dr_Willis: dozens a day!? :D I must be lucky this is the first one I've had since beta :D
<mobi-sheep> ioka_: You can use CD as your source/repo.  Useful for machines without network or have limited networking bandwidth.
<Dr_Willis> zer0x:  i get a few of those 'your kenrel has done somthing bad.. (thats from the ecc thing im guessing) and then the devkit- incontroll of usb/media is constantly crashing also
<ioka_> 10x a lot.I thought it was somethign else :) as usual
<Hukka> Grub: "error: file not found\n Failed to boot default entries"
<Hukka> Trying Karmic, didn't install any custom kernels or anything, just rebooted
<Hukka> Is there a way to get to the normal grub menu in Karmic? Now it just tries to autoboot something and fails miserably
<ioka_> where can i find repositories to add.see other software tab
<tgpraveen> !wait
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wait
<Tallken> Hukka: try holding SHIFT
<joaopinto> !ppa | ioka_
<ubottu> ioka_: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Tallken> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Hukka> Tallken: That works, thank you
<newbie> My bug is known but has a low priority: I can't use my OS but it's a low priority: bullshit!! bug #432492
<Hukka> Hm, selecting a kernel there works
<zer0x> Dr_Willis: ah, well cheers for the info! I'm just really hoping this isn't specific to GIGABYTE motherboards.. I'm getting the impression it might be :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432492 in gdm "GDM fails to authenticate pre-existent users." [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432492
<Hukka> So now the question is what happened to grub settings and why
<Tallken> !grub2 | Hukka
<ubottu> Hukka: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<zer0x> anyhow, the machine is still running fine :D Back to ET:QW!!
<timber> i'm having a problem and i don't know why it's happening...when i go in some folders that contains .avi files, they doesn't appear, the mouse pointer stays reloading and no file is shown....did you see that?
<Hukka> Tallken: Yes, I know that it's grub2...
<Tallken> Hukka: probably the page won't help ya, but you never know. I found out some useful info there to a friend who did an upgrade
<penguin42> timber: I haven't got that, but my guess would be there's a problem with what ever makes the thumbnails
<Tallken> Hukka: it's just the generic response :p
<Hukka> Tallken: I doubt it's a problem in grub itself anyway
<Tallken> Hukka: ok, good luck then :)
<Hukka> Some other package must have meddled with the configuration and landed on it's face
<Hukka> I doubt it's easy to find out which one, but should be worth it
<bullgard> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2: "Some of the GRUB 2 scheduled improvements include: * a graphical interface, including theming;"  --  What is 'theming'?
<Hukka> Having the computer become unbootable on a software update would be pretty major, if it happened on a release version
<timber> penguin42: and is there a solution or a way to confirm is that the problem?
<Gabbie> Hi guys, I've got 9.10 server 64 running on a vm, i selected to encrypt my home directory during the instalation, does this mean I can't export a sub dir of my home dir through nfs?
<penguin42> timber: Not sure really, It's just a guess on my part - I think there is something somewhere to turn off thumbnails
<ioka_> I tried to reinstall privoxy, because there is a bug in it.That's why it does not wanna start at boot up.Some says reinstallation helps sometimes.It did not download it.just installs is again.Does ubuntu keeps every package it downloads from repolsitories?
<ioka_> *it
<Gabbie> Or is it an ext4 thing instead?
<timber> penguin42: should i report a bug?
<Gabbie> ioka_, it does yes
<penguin42> timber: Yes; if the thing doesn't display your files it's a bug!
<ioka_> how can I delete them?i do not want that.It is waste of space
<Dr_Willis> !apt | ioka_
<ubottu> ioka_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<legend2440> ioka_: sudo apt-get clean
<Dr_Willis> ioka_:  the cache gets cleaned after a while. its not worth worrying about
<mobi-sheep> ioka_: The packages are stored temporarily. You probably don't have lot of packages.
<ioka_> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<timber> penguin42: ok...i'm reporting
<Gabbie> Anyone?
<ioka_> where is the cache directory of downloaded packages?
<legend2440> /var/cache/apt/archives
<penguin42> ioka_: /var/cache/apt/archives from memory
<ioka_> what is the equivalent to task manager for windows in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm,, QuickSynergy  needs work...
<penguin42> ioka_: system->administration->system monitor
<ioka_> 10x
<ioka_> I have so many processes .And they eat my memory.
<penguin42> ioka_: A bit but don't worry about having a lot of processes
<ioka_> I do nto have a lot ot ram.So I'm kind of worried
<penguin42> ioka_: As long as you have swap it'll be OK but maybe slow; do things like using the simplest theme, keep desktop effects off, and like that - if you're really short on memory you might want to try xubuntu
<ioka_> how to prevent some processes from start.i just killed update notifier.I do not need that since I'm manually updating regularly
<Gabbie> Hey guys, how can I change home dirs from being encrypted to not?
<penguin42> ioka_: system->preferences->startup applications
<ioka_> xubuntu does not have a keyboard layout switcher or maybe it was different layouts someting like that.i tried it once
<penguin42> ioka_: I'd be surprised if there wasn't a way to do that in xubuntu
<ioka_> at least not a easy way.I thinkg
<ioka_> *think
<ioka_> if the process is sleeping than it still uses memory, right?
<ioka_> *then
<penguin42> ioka_: Yeh, but if it's sleeping for a long time it'll have got swapped out to disc so it's not really a big problem as you have plenty of swap
<Dr_Willis> This is linux.. dont worry about the little stuff. :)
<Dr_Willis> spend the time learning bash, or python.. or how to use gimp
<ioka_> yes this would be wise.However i'm worried that there are so many commands that it will take years to learn them all so i can use bash scripting freely
<penguin42> hmm time for breakfast
<Dr_Willis> With that attitude you will never learn any of them
<penguin42> ioka_: Learn a bit at a time, no one really knows everything; just write some small scripts from time to time
<Dr_Willis> 90% of all the stuff i do is with about 10 commands.
<ioka_> anyone knows the commands that can kill and then restart notification area?
<iceroot> karmic still supporting ext2?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  of course.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: thx
<Dr_Willis> why wouldent it? :)
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: because there are ext3+4
<Dr_Willis> ext2 is backwards compat with ext3..
<Dr_Willis> so the differances tween the 2 are just a journal i belive
<Dr_Willis> and ext2 has been  a standard for years.. so  i doubt if they will remove it this centuary
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: sounds good, thank you
<Dr_Willis> ext4 and ext3 are also sorta of backwars/forwards compatiable.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: i am running with with ext2 on ssd, so i dont need/want an (risky) upgrade to ext3 or 4
<iceroot> running fine
<Dr_Willis> it wont force a upgrade of your filesystems
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: yes, i was just thinkg if karmic doesnt support ext2, its maybe upgrading it
<Dr_Willis> it would never force you to change filesystems.
<Dr_Willis> we still have support for MINIX in the os. :)
<ikus060> I post my problem yesterday, but know one reply. Since the last upgrade, I've been experiencing problem to display characters. See for you self : http://imagebin.ca/view/3sExIBK.html
<iceroot> hehe ok
<Dr_Willis> try 'cat /proc/filesystems' to see what your kernel has supported. :)
<ikus060> Do any one have similar problem ??
<Dr_Willis> of course it only shows loaded modules. :)
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: its also grub/lilo which must support a file-system? or only the kernel?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  grub  has tobe able to read the FS its geting the boot files from. yes.
<Dr_Willis> grub2 has a much expanded system for doing that.
<N1ckR> Interesting, I've just done back to back boot testing of XFS V EXT4 and in Jaunty XFS was 1s quicker and now in Karmic EXT4 is faster
<Dr_Willis> 1 sec faster? :)
<Dr_Willis> or 2?
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: i will have a look at grub"2". maybe there are nice things like pxe-booting with grub-menu
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  i got grub2 booting an iso file now from a flash drive. :)
<N1ckR> 19s to GDM for EXT4, 21s for XFS. Tried all sorts of tweakage for XFS as well.
 * Twigathy installed a new copy of Karmic using the mini.iso to a 16GB CompactFlash! :)
<Twigathy> No swap though ;)
<Dr_Willis> Twigathy:  make a swap file
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: iso-booting sounds nice
<Dr_Willis> and put it in a ramdisk :)
<Twigathy> I have 4GB RAM and have never hit a problem... :>
<N1ckR> I've got a 45mb/s CF card, but can't find a fast enough adaptor :(
<Twigathy> Why make a ramfs swapfile? Why not just keep everything in RAM?
<Dr_Willis> because you can! :)
<Twigathy> silly :)
<ioka_> I found that .deb package can be build with dkpg and with checkinstall.Which one is better to use?
<N1ckR> I'd put your file system journal on CF card as well :
<Dr_Willis> checkinstall is a 'dirty' way to make them i recall...
<Dr_Willis> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<joaopinto> ioka_, learn proper packaging
<joaopinto> ioka_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<iceroot> dpkg-buildpackage + dh_make with debhelper is running fine :)
<gorthaug> i've a problem with my soud card, i don't have input sound... anybody can help me?
<Dr_Willis> play with the mixer and ports is what i did for about 20 min one day till i got it recording..  other then that.. no clue gorthaug
<Dr_Willis> you might want to try messing with pavucontrol also
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: dont get me started on audio
<eagles0513875> lol
<NinjaPlimsolls> bonjour
<wirechief>  /j #alsa
<shawn_> Does Empathy not support Client > Phone texting?
<Gnimsh> Hey everyone
<Gabbie> is 9.10 gonna be lts?
<Gnimsh> so I have to switch out my laptop hard drive, the new one's all partitioned and ready to go but I think I should wait til the official release date instead of the beta. Opinions?
<Gnimsh> no
<Gnimsh> 10.04 will be
<shawn_> No
<shawn_> Yeah what gnimsh said
<Gabbie> :/
<shawn_> 10.04 seems like its going to be really good though.  karmic is looking like a good step towards it
<Gnimsh> background: 9.10 liveCD told me my hdd is failing via Palimpsest, a real pisser
<arand> ioka_: I think checkinstall is the quickest, using the packaging tools would be the "proper" way to do it, and you'd also be able to publish the package in a ppa, or even getting it into ubuntu if done proper...
<filgy> Gnimsh: so you have nothing installed on your laptop right now?
<Dr_Willis> Gnimsh:  the palimsest tool is a little .... over protective i belive..
<Dr_Willis> Gnimsh:  but backups are always a good idea
<Gnimsh> now I have 9.04
<Gnimsh> It said there are lots of bad sectors on the drive
<Gnimsh> its 2 years old so I'd believe it...but the current boot checker has never told me it found any errors
<Gnimsh> it just runs and then boots
<Dr_Willis> yea. but is that really a good indicator of a drive going bad.. or not is the question.
<filgy> sectors can be marked as bad then ignored and the drive will still work okay
<Dr_Willis> i ran the segate tools on my drive and yes. it has bad sectors.. but the # has not been increaseing.
<arand> Have they still not turned it's reporting level down? I seem to recall it not complaining any more recently...
<Gnimsh> from what I've read about bad sectors, the drive will still work but it will continue to degrade
<Dr_Willis> it may or may not continue.  kepe an eye on the # of sectors.. and if you are worried about it.. do backups
<filgy> Gnimsh: it depends really
<shawn_> Is there any way to move the notifier panel thing right now its like 1/4 down my screen
<Dr_Willis> my 'flakey' drive is just storage for my video backups. so even if it dies. no big loss.
<Gnimsh> backups are already in place
<Dr_Willis> and if it dies..it has 4+ yrs left on the warrenty :)
<Gnimsh> I find out about this 2 weeks ago, 3 now I guess
<arand> Fixing the bad sector sing the vendor tools semm to imply that I have to reformat the whole disk... bleh, that's a project for some other time...
<Gnimsh> found*
<Gnimsh> heh
<Gnimsh> I don't reformat. That's what my partitions are for!
<Dr_Willis> arand:  i dident with the seagate tools. but it proberly depends on where the data is at and otehr problems
<Dr_Willis> i also saw the bad sectors were near the front.. so i made a little partition near the start of the drive that included them all.
<Dr_Willis> and thats just  space for junk. :)
<Gnimsh> heh
<Gnimsh> I don't even know how to tell where they are
<Dr_Willis> wallpaper collection.
<Dr_Willis> i bet that palimiset saying drives is bad.. will be a  Top 10 question when this gets released
<Dr_Willis> everyone will be saying 'Ubuntu made my drives go bad'
<arand> Hmm, I was wondeing... a dd copy -- reformat -- dd back might cause problems if the sector is relocated in between (geometry/mbr disparity?)
<Gnimsh> well isn't it just reporting the SMART stats?
<Dr_Willis> Gnimsh:  yes. its just reporting smart stats.
<Dr_Willis> and from what ive read.. smart is not that great a tool to rely on.
<arand> Yea, that's what I've always been thinking, palimpsest is spreading FUD, in it's most pure form.
<Dr_Willis> assume your hds are always going bad.. and WILL die.. and have backups.
<Dr_Willis> and backup your backups
<Dr_Willis>  the hd's ive had die.. all were working fine one min.. then cluck-clack-CLUNK...  dead :()
<Dr_Willis> warrenties are handy :) got me a new 500gb hd that way
<jim_from_pa> Hi, formatted my drive, installed Win7 first, then Ubuntu, grub won't show up
<Gnimsh> I bought a refurb seagate 500 GB hdd from woot and it died like a month before the 6 month warranty expired
<Gnimsh> RMAed that sucker for a new one
<arand> That reminds me, I kinda need to pick up on regular backups again... I've been slacking...
<shawn_> So nobody knows about moving the notification area?
<hsarci> whats the easiest way to install wine 1.1.31 on karmic?
<wirechief> jim_from_pa: probably you can recover with a reinstall of grub using your livecd but follow the cautions on the topic.
<wirechief> one user re-installed grub and it worked fine.
<jim_from_pa> I saw that post,but kept saying I don't have permission,used sudo & root
<jim_from_pa> can try it again
<wirechief> while using a livecd of it ?
<jim_from_pa> yes
<ioka_> I'm trying to install vidalia and and synaptics is at preconfiguring packages since 20 min.Should I kill it in system monitor?
<jim_from_pa> I did another PC and it was fine, think I need to keep partitions open and install each to a separate on, now Win7 is controlling it all
<jim_from_pa> sorry one
<wirechief> jim_from_pa: i think one of the grub files are read only and needs to be changed before you can make changes
<wirechief> i would try to read up on everything i can that is grub. you might also try asking in #grub
<Dr_Willis> you should RARELY need to change /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<wirechief> he installed win7 though
<Dr_Willis> edit the /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/ files then rerun update-grub. :)
<wirechief> that would wipe out grub im afraid.
<jim_from_pa> ok
<Dr_Willis> boot live cd.. chroot to the system  try rerunning grub
<Dr_Willis> he installed windoes befor  linux he said.
<Dr_Willis> 'update-grub' might see/add the windows 7 drive
<wirechief> ok your right.
<hsarci> whats the package to install for mp3 playback?
<hsarci> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frybye> hi-what do i need to do to upgrade from jaunty netbook remix to karmic beta netbook remix?
<frybye> lag on  netsplit or just no answers??
<frybye> e e e or netsplit?
<naresh_> wat
<bazhang> frybye, I would imagine the same as a regular system version upgrade
<frybye> eh - it won't land me with a plain vanilla karmic??
<naresh_> frybye: tried /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade -d ?
<bazhang> frybye, to my knowledge it wont, unless you installed the ubuntu-desktop package
<frybye> naresh - will give it a try..fingers crossed.. ;)
<g0f__> Men.. When i update my ubuntu in the new version ( 9.10 ) will the system stay the way it was , or i have to install all the programs again ?
<rsk> g0f__: all programs will stay, if there is any removals it will say so, and what program replaces it.
<rsk> g0f__: for example a newer kernel.
<g0f__> thanks for the informations rsk..
<hipitihop> I have an ion dual core with sata HDD, how can I tell what is causesing constant hdd io as the hdd led constantly flashes
<shawn_> Is there anyway to change the login splash screen image... It looks terrible on my computer.
<Hukka> hipitihop: iotop
<amgarchIn9> hipitihop: use "top", those processes marked with "D" are "D"isk-hungry.
<Strogg_> hello
<Strogg_> is empathy broken in last updates ? MSN accounts seems to not connect
<shawn_> Mine works
<Strogg_> ok, i ll try tro delete and redo it
<Strogg_> do you know where is the .epathy folder in homedir ?
<rupertg> Multiple apps failing on Karmic here - Empathy with "Error re-scanning registry, child terminated by signal", vlc with Bus error, (core dumped)
<rupertg> reasonably clean install, only added Chrome, Air, Flash, Tweetdeck, vlc and xchat
<rupertg> can find refs to similar probs mentioning gstreamer as culprit, but got no further
<rupertg> any clues, anyone?
<shawn_> What is Ubuntu One
<hylman> is this the place for moblin remix as well?
<shawn_> hylman Is that Karmic?
<hylman> yes
<Arelis> Is Karmic safe to install yet? I want the new Intel drivers.
<shawn_> Arelis Its pretty stable for me.  I havnt had any problems.
<hylman> i tried karmic moblin remix, but it's really buggy...
<rupertg> Ubuntu One is an online storage and sync service
<hylman> definitely not as stable as moblin v2.0 original
<Dr_Willis> its really weird - i come back.. the screen saver is on.. i move mouse. it vanishes then fades to black again.. then comes back
<Dr_Willis> like i got 2 screensavers going
<rupertg> It's been a bit flaky here - had video (ATI chipset) and audio (no audio hardware detected) probs, but those seem to have been fixed
<rupertg> now having some weird app issues, but not getting very far in diagnosing them
<hipitihop> Hukka: and amgarchIn9: thanks
<thiebaude> no problems here on my fresh install
<rupertg> apps were running yesterday lunchtime, but I downloaded a batch of updates and they stopped
<shawn_> Is it just me or is Ext4 faster for transfering files as well?
<rupertg> annoying not having IM and MP3/AVI playback
<Strogg_> im just finishing updates, ill see after reboot
<hylman> shawn yes, it's karmic
<hsarci> whats the best way to get the latest wine on karmic?
<Tallken> Strogg_: have you found it? empathy folder?
<Dr_Willis> hsarci:  check  the winehq repos.
<hsarci> only supports jaunty
<Dr_Willis> hsarci:  or use source. or look for PPA repos
<Strogg_> Tallken, no, stopeed searching, there is an error when running in cdline
<Tallken> Strogg_: have you tried ~/.share/* ?
<Strogg_> no , ill give  it a look
<Strogg_> sur .share is in home folder ?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<cwraig> hi all, did anyone else have a problem with their keymap (dvorak)  that i set in the installer not be set in the post install os? i cannot find anything on launchpad
<hsarci> Dr_Willis, package for karmic is called "wine1.2"
<shawn_> What is dvorak?
<hsarci> is there anyway to move notifications position?...in gnome
<rupertg> Nobody seen "(empathy:5197): empathy-WARNING **: Error in empathy init: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal"?
<cwraig> shawn_, just another keyboard layout
<shawn_> cwraig Whats the difference?
<cwraig> shawn_, all the keys are in different places
<shawn_> cwraig Even letters?
<Strogg_> i have : (empathy:10840): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: instance of invalid non-instantiatable type `(null)'
<cwraig> shawn_, yea
<shawn_> cwraig What is it used for?
<rupertg> shawn_ it's very different to Qwerty - designed to be faster and easier to type
<rupertg> but there's not much evidence that it is
<shawn_> rupertg What makes it faster? Id consider learning a new layout if I knew
<rupertg> it was designed so the most frequently used letters and letter combinations fell most easily to hand
<cwraig> shawn_, it puts the most frequently used keys under your fingers
<rupertg> and there were some tests that seemed to show that it was faster than Qwerty
<Tallken> Strogg_: my bad, I'm on Kubuntu now, confused paths: try ~/.local/share
<shawn_> cwraig Is there anywhere to go online to test it out?
<rupertg> but they're not now seen as reliable
<cwraig> shawn_, if you go into keyboards you can see the layouts there
<rupertg> Strogg_ does vlc work for you? both vlc and empathy fail on loading here
<shawn_> cwraig Where can you buy Dvorak keyboards?
<BluesKaj> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Strogg_> rupertg, i don't have vlc, but rhytmbox is working
<cwraig> BluesKaj, yea, your right
<rupertg> Strogg_: Rhythmbox fails with same error as Empathy here
<rupertg> some common component is bust, but I don't know how to identify it
<Strogg_> updates take a very long time :p
<Strogg_> let see when finished
<rupertg> Strogg_: don't they! Getting around 200-400kBps here, which seem sluggish
<BluesKaj> rupertg, dunno about empathy but if you have a pci soundcard , pulseaudio might be the culprit
<rupertg> BluesKaj: it's a Samsung X60 laptop, standard Intel audio,  I think
<rupertg> BluesKaj: although always willing to blame pulseaudio
<Strogg_> rupertg, is not a dl speed problem but take 30 minutes to install the kernel update :/
<Strogg_> finaly done, reboot time !
<BluesKaj> rupertg, do a lspci | grep audio , pls
<thomas___> hi! I have a problem: after installing karmic koala I only see "grub loading" and then a black screen without error message. I already tried the "grub2 recovery" from the wiki but with no success
<rupertg> BluesKaj: Done. No output, and reading the raw lspci output shows nothing sound related
<BluesKaj> rupertg, ok the sound kernel source isn't recognizing your intel audio
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<rupertg> BluesKaj: Audio is working, tho', from Flash
<BluesKaj> rupertg, check out the tutorial anyway it should help
<rupertg> BluesKaj: an Sound Preferences says Internal Audio Analog Stereo device
<rupertg> BluesKaj: OK - wilco, skipper!
<Strogg_> empathy is working now
<Strogg_> update took time because of beagle indexing at the same time :D
<rupertg> Strogg_: not on a superfast SSD, then? :)
<Strogg_> just a simple asus eee 1000he ^^
<amgarchIn9> which music player are you using? Amarok became bloated and completely unusable.
<BluesKaj> I use VLC for everything
<naresh_> mplayer++
<thiebaude> yep, vlc
<robin0800> amgarchIn9: amarok because I need replay gain
<BluesKaj> gave up on amarok , long ago, but then I don't have an extensive music collection on my pc ...I'm old fashioned I still play cds on my stereo
<hsarci> is there a more robust power manager available for gnome?
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, i love playing music cd's on ubuntu 9.10
<ikus060> amgarchIn9: rythmbox and XBMC for my media center
<amgarchIn9> can one also play last.fm from VLC (thats what makes them bloated)?
<robin0800> BluesKaj: playing a sansa c240 rockboxed with 8gb micosd card and a 16gb microsd card in my usb mobile dongle
<ikus060> I post my problem this morning , but no one reply. Since the last upgrade, I've been experiencing problem to display characters. See for you self : http://imagebin.ca/view/3sExIBK.html
<thiebaude> amgarchIn9, i know songbird is last.fm capable
<joaopinto> ikus060, can you list the files correctly on the terminal ?
<ikus060> joaopinto, yeah sure. Also, if I move the mouse pointer over the text or select it, the character is render correctly
<BluesKaj> robin0800, I stream music to a media server/TiVo in our TV room where the sound system is located using an app called pyTivo.
<joaopinto> ikus060, file a bug for nautilus
<robin0800> thiebaude: yes i looked at songbird it needs a bit more work IMHO but any player I use must have replay gain
<robin0800> BluesKaj: I'm at work
<thiebaude> rob0, i agree
<HoopyCat> BluesKaj:  i shall have to look into pytivo.  thanks :-)
<BluesKaj> robin0800, I'm retired :)
<ikus060> joaopinto, it's not only nautilus, but everything. Every gnome application have the problem
<joaopinto> oh :\
<robin0800> BluesKaj: whish I was
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, me to @48yrs old
<amgarchIn9> does standby work properly on your 9.10? Check by "echo standby > /sys/power/state" Mine hangs up for "standby" but works with "mem" and "disk" suspends.
<robin0800> thiebaude: i'm 56
<thiebaude> cool
<BluesKaj> HoopyCat, try this site ,http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/
<amgarchIn9> ikus060: test it as another user, maybe these are spoiled settings
 * BluesKaj is 66
<rupertg> BluesKaj: my system is reporting Codec: Analog Devices AD1986A
<rupertg> Codec: LSI Si3054
<rupertg> BluesKaj: does that tell me (you!) anything useful?
<rupertg> rest of that doc doesn't really seem to help much, but I'll read it again
<hsarci> is there a more robust power manager available for gnome?
<amgarchIn9> so basically except for VLC you all install third-party players? I dont find any of those in standard repos.
<thiebaude>  amgarchIn9 sudo apt-get install vlc
<thiebaude> my bad
<thiebaude> amgarchIn9, i just seen except vlc
<BluesKaj> rupertg, do aplay -l we need to be sure
<rupertg> BluesKaj: card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
<rupertg>   Subdevices: 0/1
<rupertg>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<rupertg> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]
<rupertg>   Subdevices: 1/1
<rupertg>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<rupertg> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
<rupertg>   Subdevices: 1/1
<rupertg>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<BluesKaj> !paste | rupertg
<ubottu> rupertg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<rupertg> ooops
<rupertg> sorry
<rupertg> haven't used IRC for years
<rupertg> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/296178/
<BluesKaj> rupertg, are you on gnome or kde ?
<amgarchIn9> ok, I see. Not only me having problems spelling "rhythmbox" correctly here.
<rupertg> <-- back in the n00b corner
<rupertg> BluesKaj: Gnome - it's standard Ubuntu 9.10
<BluesKaj> rupertg, then that intel tuorial should help , but I dont know much about rhythmbox
<shadeslayer> anyone experiencing kdm taking 4-5 secs to start up
<rupertg> BluesKaj: problem afflicting vlc, empathy as well
<shadeslayer> anyone experiencing kdm taking 4-5 secs to start up
<rupertg> but will carry on faffing
<frybye> hi naresh_ hi bazhang -  my distro-upgrade seems to have gone 100% OK..thanks a load for your help..!
<amgarchIn9> shadeslayer: mine takes loger
<amgarchIn9> *longer
<shadeslayer> amgarchIn9: find any workaround?
<BluesKaj> rupertg, i dumped pulseaudio . i let alsa and my soundcard kernel source do the work .pulseaudio just intereferes on my setup...remove pulseaudio do the tutorial ans see what happens.
<shadeslayer> amgarchIn9: i havent exactly measured it,it might be taking more time,but according to me its slooowww
<rupertg> BluesKaj: yes, I had problems with pulseaudio on 9.04 and seem to remember I ended up doing something similar
<amgarchIn9> shadeslayer: it was never faster, should it? Get an SSD, or use Gnome.
<rupertg> BluesKaj: linux audio is a vale of tears
<shadeslayer> amgarchIn9: it was faster
<BluesKaj> rupertg, I'm afraid there are too many cooks in the linux audio kitchen :P
<amgarchIn9> rupertg: yes, its the third release of Ubuntu where I have to manually tweak the kernel module options to make my Intel HDA work.
<amgarchIn9> rupertg: and I am not counting all those userspace software layers. I guess I made it work and "pulseaudio" is involved somehow into it.
<shadeslayer> amgarchIn9: it used to start as soon as the boot was finished...
<ioka_> does the gui search in subfolders by default?
<BluesKaj> Amaranth,pulseaudio works well for some setups and is just another useless layer for others
<BluesKaj> oops sry amgarchIn9
<BluesKaj> ans Amaranth
<rupertg> amgarchIn9: even when I get things working, I'm never quite sure how
<funkyHat> What's the name of the firefox lock file? It won't start up (complains that it's already running, but it's not), just want to check that's not the problem
<shadeslayer> funkyHat: try : killall firefox
<ioka_> how to start nautilius as a root?
<shadeslayer> ioka_: gksu nautilus
<funkyHat> shadeslayer: firefox is not running, I checked
<ioka_> 10x
<amgarchIn9> funkyHat: find ~/.mozilla -name \*lock\*
<funkyHat> amgarchIn9: nothing
<funkyHat> I  guess that means the lock isn't the problem
<funkyHat> I had the same problem the other day when I enabled the firefox apparmour profile, but I disabled it again and it was fine
<funkyHat> (and I haven't enabled it again)
<funkyHat> Hm. Looks like it's in enforce mode anyway
<funkyHat> Did that get changed in an update?
<Aleksey1> Does someone Russian language?
<thiebaude> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<BluesKaj> !ru | Aleksey1
<ubottu> Aleksey1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ioka_> it would be nice if you make nautilus in the future to show the location of the files he finds in a search, not just the files
<Aleksey1> ubottu:I imell because who has the Russian language on this channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HoopyCat> BluesKaj:  thanks for the link :-)
<ioka_> or at least an easy way in right click show location or something
<frybye> Aleksey1: apparently nowone just now!
<doktoreas> hello folks..anyone using moonlight plugin for firefox?
<doktoreas> I mean the one inside repository
<BluesKaj> HoopyCat, pyTivo takes a little bit of fiddling around at times , especially after ubuntu/kubuntu updates and upgrades but it's worth the trouble.
<HoopyCat> BluesKaj:  ok, i'll assign it to my wife.  she's an experienced post-update fiddler :-)
<BluesKaj> HoopyCat, :)
<IdleOne> haha that is awesome
<HoopyCat> for what it's worth, karmic almost works just fine after going gnome -> xfce -> kde -> xfce -> gnome, with a couple intermediate steps like removing and reinstalling gdm :-)
<funkyHat> No-one else's firefox broken then?
<Aleksey1> In ubuntu 9.10 beta.Perehod / Computer and falls nautilus
<Aleksey1>  I hardly speak English
<shadeslayer> Aleksey1: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Aleksey1> shadeslayer: I was sent here
<naresh_> hehe
<Aleksey1> :)
<shadeslayer> oh  the thing with 9.10 bein beta
<thiebaude> funkyHat, when i use firefox its not broken, but mainly i use chrome
<frybye> Aleksey1: are you looking for ubuntu 9.10 help??
<shadeslayer> Aleksey1: use babelfish to explain your problem bettter
<funkyHat> Oh, apparently the lockfile _is_ there :/ no idea why that find command didn't pick it up
<Aleksey1> frybye: yes
<shadeslayer> !babelfish | Aleksey1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about babelfish
<shadeslayer> um..
<Aleksey1> !babelfish | Aleksey1
<funkyHat> No, that didn't fix it anyway
<shadeslayer> Aleksey1: http://babelfish.yahoo.com/
<BluesKaj> thiebaude, I used chromium for about a month , but suddenly it slowed right down taking forever to load pages and even cookied sites , so iwent back to FF which is much quicker
<funkyHat> Oct 18 15:53:54 mesh kernel: [ 2273.274699] type=1503 audit(1255877634.506:83): operation="file_lock" pid=4913 parent=1 profile="/usr/lib/firefox-3.5.*/firefox" requested_mask="wk::" denied_mask="k::" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000 name="/home/matt/Private/.mozilla/firefox/b5j5shnp.default/.parentlock"
<frybye> Aleksey1: try explain your problem in English - or head over to #ubuntu-ru
 * shadeslayer finds rekonq to be the best
<shadeslayer> frybye: they told him to come here
<funkyHat> Ah, this is because my .mozilla dir isn't in the normal place isn't it?
<funkyHat> Any apparmour people around?
<Aleksey1> Will help who me? In me falls nautilus when I I press on the computer
<frybye> shadeslayer: cos there is no #ubuntu-ru+1
<frybye> ??
<shadeslayer> frybye: yep
<HoopyCat> Aleksey1:  if a person in #ubuntu-ru speaks english well, ask if they will join #ubuntu+1 with you
<frybye> HoopyCat: good idea...!
<shadeslayer> Aleksey1: or use a online translator
<Aleksey1> shadeslayer: I have it and use it:)
<frybye> Aleksey1: try www.worldlingo.com
<Aleksey1> In me falls nautilus with the attempt to open reference the computer
<Aleksey1> So it is more intelligible?:)
<IdleOne> Aleksey1: no :(
<Aleksey1> IdleOne:sorry ;)
<tgpraveen> mac_v: if I do bzr branch lp:humanity, then will my humanity theme be updated to latest version
<BluesKaj> guys , I think Aleksey1 is asking how to fix nautilus crash
<tgpraveen> or do I have to do anything more?
<Aleksey1> IdleOne:I go to teach english
<IdleOne> Пожалуйста, используйте это для перевода. http://translate.google.com/translate_t #
<Aleksey1> BluesKaj: yes
<hsarci> is there anyway to simply increase the transparency of window decorations?
<robin0800_> Aleksey1: you mean nautilus fails if you try to open the computer icon from the places menu?
<Aleksey1> IdleOne: Already use
<IdleOne> Aleksey1: ok
<Aleksey1>  robin0800_: yes
<IdleOne> so google translate is not so great
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: The only situation where pulseaudio is useless is low latency audio production
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: Otherwise it helps save power, gives you per-app volume control, balanced volume levels, etc
<mac_v> tgpraveen: everything in lp:humanity is already in Ubuntu , we are not going to fiddle with lp:humanity much only bug fixes which will be available in Ubuntu also
<Aleksey1> robin0800_: how to fix the failure of nautilus?
<robin0800_> Aleksey1: don't know
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, I know pulseaudio is a fav around here and it has many advantages when it works , but I get very choppy distorted audio , like it's looping back thru itself and alsa. All is fine now that PA isn't in the loop so to speak :)
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: I had one recent kernel version where I was getting that as well
 * Aleksey1 Senk.I He left to teach English
<tgpraveen> Amaranth: isn't PA also trying to improve itself for low latency cases also?
<tgpraveen> I think I read that somewhere
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, I suspect pulseaudio doesn't work properly with certain pci soundcard kernel modules.
<Amaranth> tgpraveen: Dunno about that
<Amaranth> tgpraveen: Last I heard the plan was to create a system that lets jack and pulseaudio hand control of the sound card to each other as needed
<Amaranth> The idea being you aren't going to be listening to music with banshee while you've got ardour or whatever open to record your guitar session
<saji> Hey i upgraded to KArimc beta, now I'm getting the following error-
<saji> /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by synaptic)
<saji> How can i fix it?
<saji> hello, anybody here?
<saji> Is  this channel dead?
<shadeslayer> saji: yes
<BluesKaj> !patience | saji
<ubottu> saji: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<saji> shadeslayer, any idea?
<shadeslayer> saji: wait a sec
<saji> BluesKaj, any idea how to fix this?
<saji> shadeslayer, ok...
<bad_one> anybody noticed memory leak in Xorg?
<bad_one> mine eats more than a gig of ram
<shadeslayer> bad_one: same here
<bad_one> thnx
<shadeslayer> bad_one: same problem in suse as well,so i guess were all in it together
<saji> hi
<shadeslayer> saji: yeah hold on
<shadeslayer> saji: what did you do which resulted in that error?
<saji> shadeslayer, ok..
<saji> shadeslayer, I updated from 9.04 to 9.10..
<shadeslayer> saji: no what app did you open?
<saji> shadeslayer, tried to open synaptic...
<amgarchIn9> saji: /usr/local is for custom installations. You must have installed there something on your own. You need to recompile
<saji> shadeslayer, and I'm unable to update now.. It seems that this file is very important to many applications...
<shadeslayer> saji: ok,try : sudo apt-get install synaptic
<saji> error is-
<saji> apt-get: /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by apt-get)
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, think maybe he should purge synaptic , then reinstall
<saji> shadeslayer, It doesn't work..
<thiebaude> saji, sudo apt-get update
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: seems like hes missing some things..
<shadeslayer> saji: do a complete update and then install : ubuntu-desktop
<HoopyCat> saji:  try "ldconfig -v" ... sounds like there might be some weird stuff in the shared libs
<BluesKaj> yes , one doesn't compile synaptic btw
<saji> thiebaude, still the same eroor...
<thiebaude> ok
<shadeslayer> saji: youve compilied synaptic?
<saji> shadeslayer, I had done a complete update...
<JoshuaL> is it possible to have different wallpapers per view-port with gnome & compiz?
<saji> shadeslayer, No i have not compiled anything...
<thiebaude> saji, how did you upgrade?
<HoopyCat> saji:  and pastebin the output of "ldconfig -v" if possible :-)
<saji> HoopyCat, ok,,
<amgarchIn9> saji: mv /usr/local /usr/local.hide
<saji> thiebaude, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<saji> amgarchIn9, what's that for?
<thiebaude> saji, i did update-manager -d
<HoopyCat> saji:  "whereis apt-get" should return just "apt-get: /usr/bin/apt-get /usr/share/man/man8/apt-get.8.gz" as well... does it return something in /usr/local/bin?  (i would hold off on mv /usr/local /usr/local.hide for right now)
<thiebaude> saji, but now i have a fresh install
<amgarchIn9> saji: to use standard libs. You must have /usr/local/lib somewhere in your LD_LIBRARY_PATH or LD_PRELOAD
<saji> amgarchIn9, How will i set that?
<saji> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<amgarchIn9> echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH; unset LD_LIBRARY_PATH; see google for "bash environment variable"
<gbear14275> I'm having problems adding a network printer.  I added a printer manually via the add printer command, entered the IP address.  If seems to have found it but its not requesting that I "Enter device URI" and even though the field is auto-populated, the forward button is greyed out.
<HoopyCat> saji:  i suspect that something/somewhere installed /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6 at some point for some purpose... i believe moving it out of the way (mv /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6.disabled) then rerunning ldconfig might clear it up, but hmm.  hard question is figuring out *why*
<amgarchIn9> saji: ^^
<saji> amgarchIn9, I'm nor running ldconfig -v
<gbear14275> Is there anything I can do to help troubleshoot this?  Normally I would just submit a bug report and wait but am trying to set this system up for a new linux user and only have a couple hours to get them all setup
<amgarchIn9> saji: pastbin the output of "env | grep PATH"
<saji> amgarchIn9, output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/296210/
<saji> HoopyCat, how will i move that out of the way?
<amgarchIn9> saji: what is in your /usr/local/bin ? apt-get? synaptic?
<saji> lemme see that, amgarchIn9
<HoopyCat> saji:  how much stuff is there in /usr/local/lib?  is it just that one file, or are there a bunch of libraries?
<shadeslayer> whats a good replacement for gimp in kde?
<naresh> krita
<naresh> krita-kde4
<saji> Content of /usr/local/bin-
<saji> addr2name.awk  gcj-dbtool  gnative2ascii          i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
<saji> c++            gcjh        gorbd                  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc-4.3.4
<saji> cpp            gcov        grmic                  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcj
<saji> g++            gfortran    grmid                  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran
<saji> gappletviewer  gij         grmiregistry           jcf-dump
<saji> gc-analyze     gjar        gserialver             jv-convert
<saji> gcc            gjarsigner  gtnameserv             ubuntuzilla.py
<saji> gccbug         gjavah      i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++
<saji> gcj            gkeytool    i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++
<vox> ugh
<shadeslayer> saji: pastebin!!!!
<vox> please use a pastebin
<saji> shadeslayer, sorry... :)
<shadeslayer> naresh: what about karbon?
<saji> vox, sorry for that...
<naresh> shadeslayer: karbon is a replacement for inkscape
<shadeslayer> naresh: i mean whats the difference b/w krita and karbon?
<naresh> karbon is a vector graphics app
<naresh> krita is a pixel graphics app
<shadeslayer> ah..
<saji> content of /usr/local/lib
<amgarchIn9> saji: so you must have been compiling GCC on your own? "dpkg -S /usr/local/bin/g++"
<saji> http://paste.ubuntu.com/296213/
<Arelis> To everyone in #ubuntu+1: In your opinion, is it better to upgrade the intel drivers, or to upgrade to Karmic?
<shadeslayer> and can anyone get highlight window to work with stasks?
<saji> amgarchIn9, I had compiled GCC on my own!
<saji> amgarchIn9, How did you understand tat?
<amgarchIn9> saji: now it is outdated and in your way. Telepathy.
<saji> amgarchIn9, so?
<Arelis> To everyone in #ubuntu+1: In your opinion, is it better to upgrade the intel drivers, or to upgrade to Karmic?
<HoopyCat> saji:  cd /usr/local/lib; mkdir old; mv lib* old; ldconfig    <--- that should make things in the core system work, perhaps at the expense of breaking things compiled with the rogue gcc
<saji> What is dpkg -S /usr/local/bin/g++ for?
<amgarchIn9> saji: to find out which package that file belongs to. see "man dpkg"
<naresh> shadeslayer: http://luisbg.blogalia.com//historias/64812 <-- cool rite?
<Arelis> Anyone?
<saji> HoopyCat, I did what you said.. now what?
<HoopyCat> saji:  do apt-get, etc, work again?
<naresh> Arelis: I just upgraded to Karmic. Sparing a ouple of empathy crashes here and there, alls' fine.
<saji> HoopyCat, Please elaborate that...
<saji> amgarchIn9, the output is-
<saji> dpkg: /usr/local/bin/g++ not found.
<phnom> Is there any way to move the area where the notifications pop up? The notifications from Pidgin comes up too far from the upper panel for my liking.
<Arelis> naresh, Do you have an Intel video card? Does it work well?
<HoopyCat> saji:  you came here with a problem.  does the problem still occur, after moving lib* out of /usr/local/lib and rerunning ldconfig?  (actually, i suspect you might want to mv /usr/local/lib/old /usr/local/lib.old, since i think it might still look in that subdirectory... been awhile since i've broken a machine like this :-)
<amgarchIn9> saji: so you have to continue cleaning /usr/local manually. Like you already did for /usr/local/lib. Do same thing for /usr/local/bin.
<naresh> Arelis: yes, i do. it works much better than it used to.
<naresh> i can watch x264 encoded HD videos of dexter in 720p
<GneXteR> Anyone else got problems with timeouts during downloading fonts for the ttf-mscorefonts-intaller?
<naresh> without any framedrops
<Arelis> naresh, Then i'm upgrading Ubuntu to Karmic. I think installing the newer intel drivers, then when karmic is out, installing it, will cause trouble.
<saji> amgarchIn9, Now the update manager is working... :)
<Arelis> And are all the apps available that are in Jaunty?
<amgarchIn9> saji: but "g++" doesnt. See "which g++"
<rsk> Arelis: i belive all are, if not they are replaced by something else.
<Arelis> Okay. What is the safest command/program to upgrade?
<rsk> Arelis: sudo update-manager -d is the best way
<phnom> Every time I run ldconfig it says "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/ is not a symbolic link". Anyone know the cause of this and how to fix it?
<HoopyCat> saji:  i believe the problem was that the stuff installed with the rogue gcc is older than what ships with karmic (although probably newer than what shipped with jaunty), but the library subsystem is relatively dumb and operates on the theory that stuff in /usr/local should override.  a fun one for sure.
<GneXteR> Is there any way that I can intall ubuntu-restricted-extra without the need of mscorefonts?
<Arelis> rsk, It doesn't show the "upgrade" button.
<shadeslayer> GneXteR: see all the packages and install them one by one
<rsk> hm what does it show Arelis ?
<ikus060> Me again, I'm trying to figure out what going one with my display. First it's start with that http://imagebin.ca/view/3sExIBK.html, somehow I can't reproduce it anymore. Now the anything involving openGL is choppy and crash withing a minute or 2. Does anyone have experience that before ?? My graphics card is a Nvidia and I use the proprietary driver.
<Arelis> rsk, the normal update window.
<shadeslayer> GneXteR: or if you use synaptic remove the packages you dont need
<rsk> Arelis: it should be fine.
<Arelis> rsk, but it's empty
<Arelis> rsk, and the updating button is greyed out
<naresh> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Arelis> hmm, now I did it in a terminal, and that DOES work.
<Arelis> naresh, is that a safer command?
<naresh> this one spans no GUI
<naresh> spawns*
<GneXteR> shadeslayer: yeah but I restricted extras wont work
<GneXteR> I cant get Xvid to work
<Arelis> naresh, so I can execute that in a console?
<naresh> so.. it's neat if you run things in a screen, for example
<GneXteR> shadeslayer: and the issue is that ubuntu-restricted-extras depends of ttf-mscorefonts-installer.. which dont work
<NinjaPlimsolls> can someone send me a test PM please?
<Arelis> What are "production machines"?
<shadeslayer> GneXteR: ok then,ubuntu-restricted-extras is a meta package,you dont need it installed
<naresh> Arelis: production machines - as opposed to test or development machines
<GneXteR> shadeslayer, ok trying to install every dependency of ubuntu-restricted
<HoopyCat> Arelis:  if you can't get your work done when it breaks, it's a production machine
<NinjaPlimsolls> i guess not
<Arelis> This is my main desktop computer, but it has Mac OS X too - is it safe?
<thiebaude> !9.10
<naresh> Arelis: you're the best one to judge that...
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> ikus060, I used the proprietary driver on my geforce7600gt for about 2 weeks, then the default glx-185 driver was finally fixed and works well now . if the nvidia-glx-185 driver lists your card in synaptic or adept , then you're good to go with it. Just make sure you stopx and install it from the TTY after purging the proprietary one.
<Arelis> HoopyCat, ah, then it's no problem.
<Arelis> Is Karmic still buggy, though?
<Arelis> Or are almost all the bugs gone?
<thiebaude> Arelis, i have no problems on my fresh install
<naresh> bugs in empathy and network-manager concern me
<ikus060> BluesKaj, where should I see if my card is compatible with nvidia-glx-185 ??
<naresh> i don't find any problems with the rest of my desktop though
<vox> network-mangler has never worked for me
<HoopyCat> Arelis:  an upgrade to either OS can break the dual-boot setup, requiring a bit of work to fix it.
<naresh> vox: lol
<vox> not just in karmic, i mean.. ever
<naresh> :D
<BluesKaj> ikus060, in synaptic or adept
<saji> amgarchIn9, you there?
<HoopyCat> Arelis:  and all software has bugs.  :-)  a lot will be fixed in the next 11 days, some you'll never see.
<vox> its not just me either, most of my friends use ubuntu, and it's /never/ worked for them either
<BluesKaj> ikus060, which nvidia card ?
<saji> Hoopycat how will i manually clean my usr/local/bin too?
<ikus060> BluesKaj, nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1)
<HoopyCat> saji:  same sort of thing... make a directory called "old" and mv things into it
<bcurtiswx> hey all, i can't see if rtkit's replaced by anything since update manager wants to remove it... is rtkit being replaced/renamed?
<thiebaude> bcurtiswx, i had that happen 1 hr ago
<ikus060> BluesKaj, I'm currently using the NVidia 185.18.36 driver
<thiebaude> rtkit
<bcurtiswx> is rtkit supposed to be getting removed would be a better question
<thiebaude> bcurtiswx, at the end of the updates, i didn't have updated manager remove anything
<saji> HoopyCat, is it- cd /usr/local/bin; mkdir old; mv lib* old; ldconfig   ?
<bcurtiswx> thiebaude: weird how autoremove wants to get rid of rtkit too
<bcurtiswx> thiebaude: can you verify with me if rtkit is installed on your machine
<saji> HoopyCat, ?
<thiebaude> yes, 1 sec
<thiebaude> bcurtiswx, no its not installed, but it wants to remove some pulseaudio stuff, so i said no
 * saji I wonder if HoopyCat has gone..:)
<HoopyCat> saji:  probably "cd /usr/local/bin ; mkdir old ; mv g* c* i* j* old" will do the trick.  somewhat more surgical.
<thiebaude> i did apt-get install rtkit
<ioka_> is this normal or my pc is damn slow.When i update everything becomes unussable, and the screen - dark
<thiebaude> i leave that alone for now
<BluesKaj> ikus060, hmm. that's the right driver for your card , but if you compiled it yourself then it's out of date , there have been several upgrades lately
<HoopyCat> saji:  and since there's no libraries in there, ldconfig isn't necessary.  (are you still having problems, or is synaptic working ok again?)
<saji> HoopyCat, I'll do that...
<bcurtiswx> thiebaude: weird indeed.  thx
<hsarci> anyone know how to make a transparent panel in gnome have rounded edges?
<thiebaude> and scary, pulseaudio,lol
<thiebaude> np
<saji> HoopyCat, without doing that itself now Synaptic is working..
<saji> HoopyCat, So do i need to clean that still?
<saji> HoopyCat, Now i'm able to run updates too...
<ikus060> BluesKaj, I didn't compile it my self. I got it from the repository. But the thing I don't understand is the package is not install.
<funkyHat> re. my complaint about firefox and apparmor earlier: bug 454758
<HoopyCat> saji:  maybe.  the next step depends on why you installed gcc there in the first place.  if it was for no specific reason, doing what i said above then installing the "build-essential" package will do the trick.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 454758 in apparmor "firefox profile stops firefox from loading if profile dir is not in a standard location" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454758
<ikus060> BluesKaj, I will try to cleanup the mess and install  nvidia-glx-185
<BluesKaj> ikus060, purge the driver and install it again , then do an update
<ioka_> what are the dev package for?
<funkyHat> thiebaude: which pulseaudio stuff, it might be fine?
<ioka_> like lighttp-dev
<thiebaude> funkyHat, i'll have to check
<thiebaude> funkyHat, how do i pastebin that?
<funkyHat> thiebaude: copy and paste?
<funkyHat> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Polarina> Hi.
<saji> HoopyCat, So i still need to clean /usr/local/bin
<thiebaude> funkyHat, http://paste.ubuntu.com/296233/
<funkyHat> thiebaude: ah, right. yeah, not ok to remove that
<thiebaude> haha,ok
<funkyHat> Not sure why it's wanting to remove those though ?
<HoopyCat> saji:  yeah, i would.  my rule of thumb is to avoid software outside of the ubuntu repositories as much as possible, to make security upgrades (and, as you can see, general system upgrades :-) as seamless and automatic as possible.
<thiebaude> funkyHat, and i dont have any problems with 9.10
<funkyHat> Oh, because the version of rtkit is too low, apparently
<thiebaude> funkyHat, what does rtkit do anyway?
<funkyHat> Changes scheduling priority of processes to realtime mode on request, apparently
<penguin42> thiebaude: I think it's for giving processes real-time privelidge
<funkyHat> Seems like quite a nifty idea
<thiebaude> penguin42, kernel mode setting?
<HoopyCat> saji:  i must get some work done away from the computer now, so i'll be idle for awhile.  best of luck, and enjoy 9.10 :-)
<shadeslayer> is there a way to start a kde app which does NOT follow the system color scheme?
<funkyHat> No, not KMS, thiebaude
<penguin42> thiebaude: What about it?
<thiebaude> ahh,ok
<funkyHat> KMS is to do with display output modes
<thiebaude> penguin42, update manager wanted to install rtkit,
<penguin42> I think pa has a dependency on rtkit - but then I saw something about how the kernel patches it needs aren't there yet so it's not much use yet
<BluesKaj> thiebaude, rtkits are kernel patches
<penguin42> BluesKaj: No
<funkyHat> BluesKaj: no, rtkit is realtime kit, it's a dbus service
<BluesKaj> oops , sorry lemme rephrase that : they require kernel patches
<Travis-42> Does the "report problem" feature after an application crash send the entire contents of memory or anything like that, or just that related to the program? (e.g. if a password manager is loaded in memory, is it safe to report the problem?)
<funkyHat> pulseaudio in Karmic doesn't have a dependancy on rtkit anyway.
<funkyHat> penguin42: perhaps open up aptitude and figure out what is depending on rtkit. You probably need to remove that
<BluesKaj> anyway , it's time for some fresh air and a walk ..BBL
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, take care
<funkyHat> Travis-42: as long as the problem isn't with password manager
<thiebaude> i got 63mb of updates
<funkyHat> thiebaude *
<Travis-42> ok thanks funkyHat
<russlar> someone mentioned last night that they couldn't upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 with an encrptyed home folder (just the folder, not the entire partition). Anybody else seen that?
<ikus060> BluesKaj, still there ??
<ikus060> BluesKaj, I've install nvidia-glx-185 package but some reason X.org did not select it
<b1shop> does 9.10 still use usplash?
<CPrgmSwR2> interesting that updates are made to pulseaudio, though still no sound
<penguin42> CPrgmSwR2: It's not always PA's fault - it can be kernel drivers as well
<darthanubis> or user error
<darthanubis> install gnome-alsamixer and turn the sound up
<darthanubis> ALL of the sound levels
<penguin42> darthanubis: Arguably if it's that hard to notice that something is turned down their is a GUI problem
<darthanubis> penguin42, no argument from me
<cousin_mario> hello
 * cousin_mario can't find vol_id anymore on karmic koala
<darthanubis> I don't like that everytime I reboot one of my machines, I have to turn the sound back up with gnome-alsamixer
<darthanubis> I thought it was broken or a bug
<darthanubis> well it is a bug
<amgarchIn9> cousin_mario: blkid?
 * thiebaude bbl going to watch football
<ioka_> with mv and with rm I can delete files, right?
<Dr_Willis>  bash basics - yes   rm = delete
<russlar> rm yes
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rob0> um, mnemonics there: mv=Move rm=Remove
<Dr_Willis> and DONT expect to be able to UNdelete :)
<cousin_mario> amgarchIn9: what package, precisely?
<Arelis> I just booted Karmic. When it booted, i saw a really nice theme, but after I opened the Appearance properties, it reverted to my customized theme. How do I get that default karmic theme back?
<Dr_Willis> thats the 'human' theme i thought
<Arelis> I think it was Dust.
<Arelis> i had black panels
<Dr_Willis> try them and see  I guess.
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas customize my own.
<Arelis> but where's the wallpaper?
<Dr_Willis> or make a new user. see what theme they got
<Arelis> good idea
<Arelis> the wallpaper isn't in the appearance properties
<corys_> hey i have question.. trying to tri-boot ubuntu, windows 7, windows vista that are on 3 seperate hard drives. Running into a bit of an issue with setting up grub2. Wonder if anyone can offer some advice? thanks
<Ghone> I can't boot Karmic due to a neverending fsck.  Is it possible to bypass the fsck?
<Dr_Willis> update-grub saw all the os's i had on my sepereate hard drives. :)
<Dr_Willis> Ghone:  known bug from a few weeks ago.. You could  go to the bios screren set the date ahead a day and see if it boots then
<penguin42> Ghone: You should be able to hit escape to skip I think; how big is your partition and how long did you give it?
<Dr_Willis> then update/upgrade
<Dr_Willis> if you see mention of 'fsck date is set to the future' - then ya got the date bug.
<Ghone> Dr_Willis : Thanks, I'll try that.
<corys_> the error I get is "error: cannot open '/dev/sdd'  while attempting to get disk size"
<Dr_Willis> is one of your windows install on sdd?
<corys_> well, when I do fdisk -l I see the following drives.. /dev/sda1 /dev/sb1 /dev/sb2 /dev/sb5 and /dev/sdc1
<corys_> I don't see a /dev/sdd
<Ghone> penguin42: escape doesn't do anything.  Ctrl-D stops the fsck but causes a reboot and restarts the fsck.  The partition is around 300GB and i sat through about 40 minutes of Pass 1.
<rob0> Those are partitions (some of which are typoed), not drives.
<Dr_Willis> proberly not a real bug/problem then Ghone
<corys_> how can I tell if I have a windows partition on /dev/sdd then?
<russlar> Ghone: think you;ll need to let it go. assuming you're runnign an ext filesystem, run tune2fs -i 0 -c 0 /your/root/here to disably deep fscks based on mount dates and counts
<penguin42> Hmm why would ctrl-d stop the fsck?  If the fsck failed it would drop to a shell where it would do that
<russlar> penguin42: not if it can't read the shell (iw root fs is hosed)
<russlar> Ghone: I suggest letting the fsck run
<penguin42> russlar: Yeh but I'm just wondering if the reason Ghone's fsck isn't finishing is because it's failed
<russlar> penguin42: certainly a possibility
<russlar> penguin42: but I also think it just needs more time
<penguin42> russlar: But then that's the question of why does ctrl-d cause it to exit?
<russlar> dunno about that one, but I have seen that same behavior with RHEL
<russlar> Ghone: can you boot to a live cd?
<Ghone> I tried booting from a liveuSB and it also went all fscky on me.
<frybye> ps - updated from jaunty nbr to karmic beta nbr a could of hours ago = super - very nice - seems one has to add the shutdown button to top panel with a right click etc. if one wants it - but up till now that was only issue I found...for a beta spez. version - good.
<tramsei>  I have a problem on Ubuntu with dhcpd3 not starting on boot.  i installed sysv-rc-conf and it says that it's setup to run on runlevels 2,3,4,5 but it doesn't appear to be running when i start the system.  any idea why this could be?
<doktoreas> hello folks..I ahev strange problem with audio on karmic..each time I recive a sound messge from any source, the audio device make a solt of noise like a bump
<russlar> Ghone: try a CD, if possible
<penguin42> frybye: Do you have a blob with your username in the panel - that has a menu with shutdown for me
<DanaG> hmm, one thing you can do: alt-sysrq-E
<DanaG> it'll terminate upstart jobs, but not kill everything.
<frybye> penguin - no - for some reason that is not there... i start it again now and have another look but I don't think so...
<penguin42> frybe: Add the indicator applet session applet
<Ghone> russlar: will do.
<frybye> penguin42: perhaps it has something to do with the fact that I did not take the preset kernal from the grub/startup list but the one above it (newer apparently... why it preset to an older version I am not sure...?)
<penguin42> frybye: I doubt it's related
<frybye> Have it running now - no username button... but no big deal cos the shurdown button I added is fine.. it also allows logout - restart etc...
<frybye> penguin42: can It be that I dont have a user button cos there is only one user on that system?
<penguin42> frybye: Nah, I suspect it's just an upgradism - I'm not sure what you get on a fresh karmic install
<frybye> no big deal - and remember this is a netbook remix - so a bit short of space for loads of stuff anyhow up there.. 10" screen...
<penguin42> ah, I've not tried that
<frybye> penguin42: on a netbook it seems to be very cool... i like it loads...
<Ghone> It seems that I am able to boot a Karmic Alpha 5 LiveCD but not a Jaunty LiveUSB.
<russlar> ok....
<penguin42> Ghone: Well that's heading in the right direction
<frybye> Ghone: why use alpha5 - there is a beta??
<dtchen> why use a Beta? There are dailies.
<russlar> Ghone: find the root disk with fdisk -l, then run fsck -fy -C 0 /root/disk/here
<Ghone> I haven't got the beta on a CD, just on a USB stick at work and can't get there.
<russlar> the alpha is fine for what you need to do
<hsarci> the compiz "pulse" effect for buttons doesnt work for me, does it work for anyone else?
<frybye> dtchen: right there I guess...
<Ghone> fsck running from the liveCD actually shows progress.  This might be a good thing.
<russlar> Ghone: has teh fsck started yet?
<dtchen> Ghone: do you have the original image/file used to generate the usb stick?
<russlar> Ghone: yes, that's teh -C 0 flag
<frybye> another quest. Am I right when I think that Ubuntu one can only be accessed with a machine running ubuntu? (- which seems to defeat the point of cloud storage a bit...?)
<russlar> frybye: not if they're trying to push ubuntu adoption ;)
<frybye> if the stuff one has there is supposed to be accessable from all over - what does on do on a machine running <other-than-ubuntu> in a setting where booting to an alternative os dosen't come into question...
<Ghone> dtchen: Very likely yes.  Now that I have a running fsck that isn't playing dead I think I'll wait and see what happens.
<frybye> I mean - using the terminal at a public library with windows - and can you imagine what would happen if you even tried to boot to a ubuntu-live cd... heheh
<Dr_Willis> frybye:  i think they have a web interface as well.
<Dr_Willis> frybye:  so you can get to your files that way. and your tomboy notes
<frybye> hmmm I tried to access https://ubuntuone.com but it did not seem to want to come up on a win7 pc...
<frybye> perhaps just lame .. ok it is there now.. good - that makes sence of the whole system...
<dtchen> Ghone: if you have the original, you can zsync to the Beta or even a daily.
<dtchen> Ghone: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Ghone> dtchen: I'm not sure that will work if I die of old age before fsck completes.  21.3%.....  I think I might need to buy a faster drive.
<naresh> :D
<tanath> compiz appears to be running, but none of the effects/plugins work
<danlii> Is there some way to make gdm not use the chooser, and instead make the user type in the username?
<Dr_Willis> watch the fsck messages next time it boots.. if it mentions somtuing like 'fsck date set to future - check forced' then you might want to try setting the clock ahead a day
<Ghone> fsck woke up.  I think things are going to be okay.  russlar may have saved my day!
<Dr_Willis> danlii:  not at this time that i know of.
<Ghone> Dr_Willis:  It said it was fscking due to 22 reboots.
<hsarci> anyone use the "pulse" compiz effect? i cant seem to get it working
<Dr_Willis> Ghone:  ok. thats sort of normal :)
<Dr_Willis> Ghone:  that # is setable with tune2fs
<tanath> danlii, yeah, it's been done to me against my will :P
<tanath> after last reboot, my user disappeared from login screen
<russlar> ghone: what fs is your root? ext3/4?
<Ghone> ext3.  fsck just completed.
<danlii> tanath: You could perhaps grep for "chooser" in /etc/gdm/*
<russlar> Ghone: cool. I suggest running this command: tune2fs -i 0 -c 0 /your/root
<russlar> that will disable fsck's that are triggered by date
<russlar> and number of times it's mounted
<Ghone> Once it got past 21.7% it just flew.
<Ghone> I think I'll do that.
<tanath> danlii, i see a bunch of stuff...
<russlar> I'm guessing your disk is 22% full?
<Ghone> Is there any way to make a forced fsck display output?
<tanath> danlii, nothing that looks helpful
<russlar> yes, -v
<rob0> I had to reboot recently; we had an extended power outage which outlasted my UPS. :(
<balanceofcowards> Hi everyone
<Ghone> No, it's more like 85% full.  Lots of crap that out to be deleted.
<rob0> But I took the opportunity to install a new hard drive and boot a new kernel.
<balanceofcowards> I got Problems with the Alternate CD - it won't boot. I get the boot screen, but it doesn't get beyond that. Any ideas?
<balanceofcowards> First option in the boot menu is "instald". Choosing that gives me a message box saying "/install/vmdinuz" and an OK button
<Ghone> Yay!   I has bootage!
<balanceofcowards> pressing Enter afterwards just returns to the menu - no installation
<russlar> Ghone: :D
<topyli> trying out netbook remix. sometimes when i close a window, the panel redraws and is empty (no applets are showing)
<Ghone> Now I'm trying to go back to breaking things trying to get my keyboard working properly.
<Ghone> Nevermind.  It magically works now.
<Dr_Willis> the magical keyboard faries
<frybye> jeez - pretty stupid - ubuntu one apparently is -only- accessable from an ubuntu-jaunty-or-karmic machine... makes the whole thing a bit pointless.. there are a lot of similar cloud storage systems that can be accessed from all over... hmmm
<Ghone> It even lets me type the letter 'A'.  I think I like Karmic.  Edgy through Jaunty never much liked the 1,Q,A, and Z keys on this keyboard.
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<penguin42> anyone know much about the power management scripts - I've got a typo and I'm not really sure where it belongs
<penguin42> Ghone: I *very* much doubt it's a difference in Karmic that doe that - that sounds like you have a broken track
<shadeslayer> anyone have : http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Bespin?content=63928
<joaopinto> !ot | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<hsarci> anyone use the "pulse" compiz effect? i cant seem to get it working
<Dr_Willis> https://one.ubuntu.com/files/#path=/Shared%20With%20Me
<Dr_Willis> access via web browser dont work?
<frybye> ubuntu one is part of karmic
<frybye> as a cloud computing device its general accessability is on topic I would think or...?
<rob0> frybye: https://ubuntuone.com works for me from non-Ubuntu browsers.
<Dr_Willis> rob0:  thats the point i was making. :)
<Dr_Willis> files, and notes i got here.. No contacts.. not sure howyou add contacts
<rob0> I do not have Windows, however, so I can't test that.
<tanath> any idea why my user might disappear from the login screen after reboot?
<Ghone> penguin42: 'A' is still working.  This rocks.
<tanath> same user i've been using for years
<Dr_Willis> you wore it out.
<tanath> lol
<Dr_Willis> login via console..?
<tanath> nope. gdm'
<Dr_Willis> see if they still exist
<tanath> i'm using it
<tanath> but had to click 'other' and type it in
<Arelis> So why did they decide to replace Pidgin?
<tanath> for like the first time ever in memory
<Dr_Willis> Pidgins doody all over the statues.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> taste like chicken
<tanath> muh? what replaced pidgin
<tanath> ?
<Dr_Willis> empathy i think
<Dr_Willis> i dont use either one.
<tanath> hm
<frybye> looks like I will have to find some ubuntu-crack locally who can show me how to use this ubuntu-one device - I cant even add files to it on my ubuntu netbook... forget the theme for now...
<tanath> Dr_Willis, then what?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu one is a work in progress...
<Dr_Willis> IRC is the ultimate chat. :)
<tanath> heh
<Travis-42> Arelis: it's not entirely replaced, it's just a different default
<tanath> yeah, check out the text-based video
<frybye> also a similar system from the evil empire does not seem to want to work on ubuntu either - so thats pretty much quits...
<nemo> joaopinto: 0.9.12 Hedgewars is out, FWIW - you do the getdeb right?
<frybye> Dr_Willis: I note your comment - thanx
<nemo> joaopinto: http://download.gna.org/hedgewars/hedgewars-src-0.9.12.tar.bz2
<joaopinto> nemo, yup, will package it for playdeb
<joaopinto> tks
<Dr_Willis> i click on my tomboy notes in ubuntone and get a server error. ;)
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu-One - is very very very much a work in progress.
<frybye> Dr_Willis: well - perhaps it is not just -lame-me- who has probs with u-1
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, you mean karmic^H^H^H^H ubuntu one ?
<Dr_Willis> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<Dr_Willis> Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@ubuntuone.com and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
<Dr_Willis> 'i clicked on a link mr admin..'
<tanath> Dr_Willis, wow, they actually picked something worse than pidgin
<frybye> Dr_Willis: yeaj I have seen that one a few times also in the last hour.. heheh
<Dr_Willis> You broke it..
<Dr_Willis> 'Mr admin - a guy on irc broke it...'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<frybye> ha - funny - ha!
<Dr_Willis> Trying to upload a image file.
<shadeslayer> anyone using bespin?
<shadeslayer> the kde windeco
<frybye> yeah - can you imagine the audacity - he treid to do it from win7... heheh
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: I think the other thing that's needed for Ubuntu One is some statement about just how much resiliance/backup it has - If I'm storing data on a cloud I want to know what keeps the cloud up
 * Dr_Willis thinks cloud is becomming another meaningless buzz word.
<frybye> penguin42: clouds where always 99% thin air and 1% structure... heheh
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: It's mostly hot air
<tanath> how the hell do i make empathy functional?
 * penguin42 snap :-)
<tanath> apparently have to add protocols, but there's nothing i'm finding in the repos..
<frybye> penguin42: right on...
<Ghone> Aren't some clouds mostly cold air that's just too disorganized to fall down of their own accord?
 * penguin42 has a disagreement between hal and the quirk scripts and I'm trying to figure out which is wrong
<tanath> i know pidgin needs work, but unfortunately it's the best out for linux. should prolly stick with it. fork it if necessary
<joaopinto> tanath, you don't mean fork, you mean rewrite
<tanath> joaopinto, or that
<frybye> Ghone - maybe they need a few more glider-pilots to work at canonical?? ;)
<joaopinto> there are multiple tecnhological benefits from empathy, it's a long term bet
<tanath> joaopinto, but empathy looks like it has even further to go
<tanath> joaopinto, mm. well how is one supposed to make it work now?
<joaopinto> tanath, yes it does, however it has much more were to go
<tanath> heh
<joaopinto> tanath, unless you are a developer, you need to wait, or install pidgin
<joaopinto> where to
<tanath> already have pidgin, but it freezes after running too long
<tanath> so it's practically unusuable
<russlar> Ghone: tell that to sidekick users
<tanath> leave it for a few hours and my system locks up
<joaopinto> tanath, that's odd, never had such problem
<tanath> i have lately, with the last several releases
<hsarci> anyone use the "pulse" compiz effect? i cant seem to get it working
<Ghone> I think I said _some_
 * Dr_Willis doesnet even knwo what the Pulse compiz effect is.. :)
<tanath> joaopinto, well, i eagerly await improvements to empathy
<hsarci> Dr_Willis, its under "blur"
<tanath> hsarci, yeah, what does that do, anyway?
<hsarci> pulse is supposed to make buttons "pulse" when you hover over them
<tanath> i can't get _any_ compiz effects working at the moment
<hsarci> it doesnt do anything for me
<tanath> ah
<Dr_Willis> I odnt even see what blur does...
<tanath> it finally doesn't crash no matter what... but it's not doing anything for me either
<Hukka> Ok, so aptitude just segfaulted on me. Twice.
<tanath> that's not good
<Hukka> Running extended smart tests and memtester. Any other suggestions?
 * penguin42 worries that we've had a few people in the last couple of days with apt-get/aptitude segs
<tormod> hukka does apt crash as well?
<Hukka> tormod: Doesn't happen everytime with aptitude either
<hsarci> Dr_Willis, blur will blur anything that is behind someting using an alpha(or opaque) effect
<Hukka> tormod: So not so far, but doesn't rule it out
<amgarchIn9> does standby work properly on your 9.10? Check by "echo standby > /sys/power/state" Mine hangs up for "standby" but works with "mem" and "disk" suspends.
<tanath> glad mine's ok. i love my aptitude :P
<Hukka> I don't think it has to do with aptitude, really
<Hukka> Must be a hw failure
<tanath> my suspend failed to resume today
<Hukka> Could explain my other quirky problems compiling kernels and my not working nVidia acceleration
<tormod> Hukka, and deleting /var/cache/apt/*.bin does not help?
<Hukka> tormod: Just running the same aptitude command immediately again helps
<tanath> i figured it was the fact that i upgraded teh kernel without rebooting
<Hukka> So it's a very transient problem
<tormod> very strange
<stpere> Hukka: with a beta distro, you can't really rule out a software bug
<hsarci> amgarchIn9, my standbay works fine
<Hukka> stpere: I suppose, yeah
<tormod> stpere, it is not beta anylonger :)
<tormod> we're close to release...
<Hukka> But what other tests could I run on hw?
<stpere> technically iyt still is
<Hukka> For example to make sure the sata controller is not corrupting data
<stpere> until the 22, then it will be release candidate :)
<tormod> Hukka, running another distro/version would be a good hw test
<Hukka> tormod: I installed Karmic last night, after problems with debian, actually...
<Hukka> Though that's not that much different
<joaopinto> nemo, is that source final ? just to be sure because it's not listed on the website yet
<tormod> Hukka, I see. then replacing hw parts one by one... memory etc
<Hukka> tormod: Which is a bit too costly to be feasible, for anything else than hw and memory :/
<stpere> for what it's worth, it really feels beta to me :)
<Hukka> Is there really no test that would continously write on hd and read it back, to test the controller for example?
<tormod> Hukka, compiling the kernel is a great stress test :)
<Ghone> might be a good idea to run memtest86 first
<Hukka> tormod: That seems to work. Or well, at least I've managed to make a kernel I can boot into in the last 72 hours
<Hukka> (Not thanks to the kernel-package, curse the debian maintainers...)
<rob0> there is badblocks(8), but it's of doubtful use for modern error-remapping hard drives.
<dupondje> Isn't there a Eclipse PDT package for Ubuntu Karmic ?
<rob0> What is the real problem you're seeing?
<rob0> "not working nVidia acceleration", I would ask nvidia.
<rob0> also: 17:48 < tormod> Hukka, running another distro/version would be a good hw test
<Hukka> :/ Any idea which non debian derivative would be the least akward?
<Hukka> Don't say RH
<joaopinto> uh, changing distros is an hw integrity test ?
<ikonia> clearly not
<Ghone> Hukka: what nVidia card are you using?
<nemo> joaopinto: is listed now
<nemo> joaopinto: as are torrents
<nemo> but yes, is final
<nemo> joaopinto: sorry. was busy in #hedgewars :-/
<amgarchIn9> does "xrandr --output LVDS  --mode 1024x768" changes the resolution of your LCD?
<Hukka> rob0: I did ask them. The problems I've seen so far are: a few random crashes of aptitude, system freezing when trying to use any 3D features or two screens with nVidia driver, and some weird non-loading kernel modules with error "exec format error" (file said they were "data" not "ELF binaries")
<stpere> joaopinto: the goal was to remove the "beta" from the equation
<Hukka> Ghone: GTX 260
<rob0> Hukka might want a recent live CD / USB distro to test with. I wouldn't do an install, no.
<Hukka> Unfortunately nv doesn't support high resolutions, otherwise I would use that. I even installed nouveau, but it
<Hukka> 's rendering is glitchy
<rob0> huh? I use nv here, 1680x1050
<Hukka> rob0: 2560x1600
<rob0> and dual head
<dupondje> Where to get Eclipse PDT ?
<Hukka> Doesn't support duallink dvi resolutions, AFAIK
<Ghone> Hukka: Too new for my blood, but I've seen a few of my nVidia cards burn up in the past causing random seemingly unrelated problems.  If you've got another card you can use temporarily, or even on-board GFX it might be worth trying it.
<Hukka> Ghone: I'm in the middle of trying to find someone who still uses windows to test the card
<Hukka> Seems to be a rare breed these days on people I know (apart from laptop/netbook users)
<rob0> My card has VGA, DVI, and TV connectors, and it shows in the X log as three-headed, although I've only used two (VGA+DVI).
<Hukka> But anyway, I can't imagine that the 3d card could cause sw to segfault, nor corrupt installed modules
<joaopinto> stpere, beta is part of the hw integrity validation
<joaopinto> is not
<Ghone> Hukka, I've had 3 NV cards that caused weird problems.  Don't count it out.
<Hukka> "Computers are deterministic" my ass... this is occassionally voodoo...
<Ghone> If that sucker got a little too hot once, it'll act as fruity as bad RAM.
<Pconfig> hey, i just upgraded to karmic beta from jaunty but the process didn't go smoothly. I wasn't on my computer when the crash happened but for some reason kdesudo crashed and the process hung. Now .. how can i be sure i have all packages needed and it didn't remove the old (unsupported) packages like gcc 4.3
<dupondje> Buttons broken in Java apps? Just installed Aptana here, and half of buttons I can't click with mouse, but can do by pressing enter
<BluesKaj> Pconfig, close and reopen the terminal , do a :  sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<GneXteR> Bah... can still not run xvid files =(
<rsk> GneXteR: tried mplayer filename in a terminal?
<GneXteR> may try
<Pconfig> BluesKaj: That did nothing, that's a good sign right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> ok now , do a sudo aptitude update
<Pconfig> done
<BluesKaj> any updates ready to upgrade?
<GneXteR> rsk,  object file: No such file or directory
<Pconfig> BluesKaj: nope
<BluesKaj> Pconfig, run,  sudo aptitude safe-upgrade to be sure
<balanceofcowards> re: problems with alternate CD - I burned a second CD, checked MD5 sums, checked the CD. Still can't install with the alternate CD. Is this a known error?
<Pconfig> BluesKaj: done, nothing again
<mfraz74> using UNR Karmic, is there any reason why I've got Nvidia packages installed?
<BluesKaj> ok Pconfig , you should be ok then
<Pconfig> BluesKaj; ok thanks. Any easy way to get rid of gcc 4.3 and other obslote packages?
<GneXteR> rsk,  get only sound with VLC
<Hukka> Mail doesn't get sent, "exec error"... :/
<GneXteR> [0xb7404b28] main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `XVID'.
<Hukka> Gaah!
<Hukka> Things are breaking right under me, and fast
<rsk> GneXteR: replace filename with the actual filename
<BluesKaj> Pconfig, try sudo aptitude autoclean
<GneXteR> I did
<rsk> GneXteR: is the file uppercase anyhow like a letter? that needs to be in the filename aswell
<rsk> GneXteR: try mplayer <autocomplete/tabbing> file
<GneXteR> rsk, but I dont have mplayer... tryed to install but it couldnt because of some dep's
<GneXteR> Did that
<rsk> ok mplayer is installable here, so something else is bugged aswell
<GneXteR> mplayer: Depends: libdirectfb-1.0-0 but it is not installable
<Pconfig> BluesKaj; already tried that
<GneXteR> ok
<GneXteR> it doesnt play in totem or vlc either =(
<balanceofcowards> did anyone actually perform a successful install with the alternate cd so far?
<GneXteR> and Ubuntu-restricted-extras depends of mscorefonts which won't work
<balanceofcowards> The menu even looks buggy to me - it probably should say "install" instead of "instald" and "Mainmenu" instead of "eainmenu"
<GneXteR> Has anyone else managed to install ttf-mscorefonts-installer?
<BluesKaj> Pconfig, if you are sure it's obsolete, there's an app that removes orphaned packages, but I've forgotten the name
<adam7> balanceofcowards: did you put it in english?
<BluesKaj> !orphaned
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orphaned
<balanceofcowards> adam7: I chose English as language
<webbb82> i have a weird bug in empaTHY when im instant messaging back and forth the window doesnt scroll down and follow the conversation i have to keep clickin the down arrow
<balanceofcowards> but that doesn't matter. Install works with no language whatsoever
<BluesKaj> Pconfig, apt/aptitude should remove obsolete pkges automatically , unless they were compiled from source
<Pconfig> BluesKaj: ok thanks, that means i'm fine
<BluesKaj> Pconfig, http://ubuntu-tutorials.blogspot.com/2007/01/cleaning-up-ubuntu-gnulinux-system.html
<GneXteR> things are happening here
<GneXteR> many updates:p
<Kiption> so is the notify stuff supposed to blur if I mouse over it?
<LLStarks> notify is annoying if cups or your printer is acting up.
<Kiption> no printer attached
<Kiption> the messages show up
<Kiption> i mouse over because i would think that would cause them to stay up so i can read them
<Kiption> but they blur instead
<Kiption> and then disapeer
<Jordan_U> Kiption: The idea is that they should never get in the way of your work
<Kiption> hmmm
<Kiption> Jordan_U: are there any configuration options for it that aren't installed by default?
<coz_> hey guys  ..is that white ubuntu logo during boot  going to stay there?  please say no lol
<Jordan_U> Kiption: The whole idea of notify-osd is that the notifications are never interactive, so there is no option to make them interactive / not fade when you move the mouse over them
<mfraz74> trouble is you can't read what's underneath  them
<Jordan_U> mfraz74: You can if you move the cursor over them
<CPrgmSwR2> should I file a bug for my no sound issue
<dtchen> yes
<dtchen> ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<G_A_C> hmm, I just got an error; apparently I need to notify you guys that my display server is broken, and there was a link to a gnome.org blog entry on blanking....
<brian_> i am trying  to use gnome-do docky but it is so slow and lags i cant use it
<coz_> hey guys ...for ubuntu software center I am getting this error   ImportError: /usr/lib/libwebkit-1.0.so.2: file too short
<coz_> known bug ^^^ ??
<brian_> does anyone els have gnome-do docky lag and very very slow
<coz_> brian_,  sorry guy I dont use  gnome-do
<brian_> oh
<coz_> brian_,  I could install and test here hold on
<brian_> thanks that would be really nice of you
<mfraz74> used to use gnome-do, but uninstalled it after i found it very slow in updating
<penguin42> brian_: It's OK, took a second or two to come up that time - but I don't use it a lot, was much faster on reopening
<natewiebe132> alright.. here is my issue.. ive got a computer here with 9.04 installed on it.. it has no optical drive, and there is no option to boot from a usb device.. ive got the 9.10 on a flash drive.. is there an entry i can add to grub to boot from the usb device?
<brian_> when i hover the mouse over it it will lag for a split second
<brian_> everytime
<coz_> brian_,  how do you get this to use the docky thing
<wirechief> natewiebe132: booting from usb comes from the bios
<Liberty> Is there any place for a beggining programer to learn how to write c programs.
<brian_> click on the triangle in the corner of the search box then preffs
<natewiebe132> wirechief: yes.. and as i said, the bios has no option to boot from usb device
<penguin42> natewiebe132: I think you should be able to use grub's chainboot option or you could specify the device
<brian_> then goto the last tab and choose theme docky
<coz_> Liberty,  you could start in the #programming   channel
<natewiebe132> penguin42: any ideas how?
<penguin42> natewiebe132: However, if the bios can't see the usb device you're stuck - I'd boot grub, get to the menu and then try tab completing the devices, see if it sees it as a block device
<Liberty> coz lol thanks I'm new to this irc thing too
<wirechief> natewiebe132: i think your stuck, however i think i saw something a while back from mcnlive that you could do it but you still needed a cdrom disk :(
<penguin42> natewiebe132: The other possibility would be to copy the kernel/initrd into the /boot on your hard disc and add an entry into the grub to boot it - pointing the root to the usb
<coz_> brian_,  ok which video card are you using     in terminal     lspci | grep -i vga
<natewiebe132> penguin42: i have found a way of booting xp from a flash disk.. what changes would i need?
<brian_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<wirechief> also its possible if you do what is called fromiso , the iso resides on your hd, perhaps it would be similar and could be adapted
<penguin42> natewiebe132: I'm about to disappear so haven't got time to do the full explanation; I'd say try seeing if grub can see the usb (try the tab complete) then if so I'd try a chainboot
<brian_> coz_, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<brian_> oops sorry for the double post
<coz_> brian_,  all I can say is this is most likely a video issue  perhaps  set more memory for the intel video in the bios  but I am not sure   docky seems awkwared here  although I have a low end nvidia card  right now
<natewiebe132> penguin42: alright.. thanks for the info
<brian_> coz_, everything els doesnt lag  its only docky
<Thirtysixway> Is there any plan to release any torrents early as to help with download speeds on release day?
<wirechief> Thirtysixway: you could use zsync it would update the local .iso
<wirechief> http://unixlab.blogspot.com/2009/10/downloading-ubuntu-910-beta-with-zsync.html
<Thirtysixway> wouldn't that invalidate the torrent because of hash checking?
<brian_> coz_, go here and scroll down a little  how do i edit the xorg.conf file in karmic    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting
<coz_> brian_,   yes I know about UXA  and EXA
<coz_> brian_,  i dont have intel video here but if  EXA works then go for it :)
<brian_> how do i edit xorg.conf last time i checked karmic koala doesnt have a xorg conf file
<BluesKaj> brian_, you can run dpkg-configure xserver-xorg in the terminal or TTY , and that should generate an xorg.conf file
<shiznebit> hi
<brian_> it wont screw everything up will it
<BluesKaj> no
<shiznebit> i was curious in top what does %wa stand
<shiznebit> for.
<brian_>  dpkg-configure command not found
<brian_> dpkg-configure: command not found
<shiznebit> dpkg --configure
<brian_> dang sorry again
<BluesKaj> brian_, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brian_> BluesKaj, it just droped down a line
<brian_> nothing happen ed
<BluesKaj> clean install ?
<brian_> i just did a week ago
<BluesKaj> brian_, I guess it's obsolete , i don't have it anymor either
<brian_> ya
<brian_> so how would i do this  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting
<BluesKaj> brian_, try this in the run box if you're on kde , kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf , on gnome use the equivalent
<duffydack> my epson sx400 still doesnt detect scanner.. still needs iscan from epson..  hmmm
<sebsebseb>  
<webbb82> ok sorry i had to reboot
<ikus060> I have glxgears crashing here and I wonder how I can retrieve the core dump.
<webbb82> you said try xorg.conf in the launch menu?
<ikus060> Where is it supposed to be located
<BluesKaj> webbb82, alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> if you are running kde , on gnome I've forgotten the name of the text editor
<webbb82> BluesKaj, ya that opened the xorg.conf
<coz_> gedit
<coz_> gedit is gnome's text editor
<BluesKaj> it's been 5 yrs :P
<coz_> :)
<X^rAY> Hi Guys, how yous doing.
<X^rAY> Anyone any experience with Grub2?
<X^rAY> A bit stuck with Grub2 on Karmic
<coz_> X^rAY,  not much at this point   although for more info you could go to #grub channel :)
<coz_> X^rAY,  what are you stuck with?
<X^rAY> Good thinking coz! :)
<BluesKaj> dunno how much editing xorg is with the UXA now being the default
<BluesKaj> good
<X^rAY> Well, just tried to install Gentoo on a separate partition
<BluesKaj> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<coz_> X^rAY,   did you run  sudo update-grub  ?
<X^rAY> coz: yep, and when I do that, it displays the Gentoo partition, but it never makes it into grub.cfg
<coz_> X^rAY, mm  ok then  definilty go to #grub channel :)
<X^rAY> coz: Sound, cheers!
<X^rAY> Take it easy all!
<jlilly> hey guys. xorg is hovering at around 100% cpu usage. The only non-default I have is I'm using xmonad as my windowmanager. Any thoughts?
<robin0800> X^rAY: did you edit /etc/default/grub
<jlilly> (previous attempts to revert back to metacity or compiz haven't yielded a solution)
<Brian_> ok coz_  or BluesKaj i need help i just did all that and now i cant login to my computer
<Brian_> parse error on line 4
<mfraz74> what does line 4 say?
<Brian_> i add'd this
<Brian_> Section "Device"
<Brian_>         Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
<Brian_>         # ...
<Brian_>         Option        "AccelMethod" "uxa"
<Brian_> EndSection
<Brian_> into xorg.conf and now i cant login
<Brian_> i think i just have to del the xorg.conf file i made
<Brian_> xorg.conf was empty before i add'd that to it
<JDahl> Has anyone here figured out how to install acroread on 64bit?
<mfraz74> there needs to be more in xorg.conf than those lines
<Brian_> in karmic koala it uses somthing els thats why xorg.conf was empty but i dont know what to do now
<Brian_> i cant login it says no such file or dir unable to connect to x server
<mfraz74> can you still log in to terminal?
<ck773> is there a better irc client for Ubuntu? Empathy doesn't work very well for me.
<Ian_Corne> xchat
<Frickelpit> Irssi ;)
<hacknslash> ck773, pidgin
<ck773> matter of taste then :)
<BluesKaj> Brian_, are you at a TTY ? if so,  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf then edit out what you added ...if you need help with graphics we can help . editing xorg doesn't do much anymore
<Brian_> BluesKaj:  thanks so much
<shiznebit> whats Karmic use in place of xorg.conf
<Brian_> ya im just trying to get gnome-do docky to not lag when i hover the mouse over it
<wirechief> X -config
<BluesKaj> brian , ctrl + o saves your edit , ctrl + X , exits from the file , the do a startx
<BluesKaj> then
<joaopinto> shiznebit, it automatically detects your devices, if you need you can still create a xorg.conf, it will be used
<Brian_> joaopinto: i just did and it wouldnt let me login
<shiznebit> joaopinto, is it true that Xserver isn't root anymore
<shiznebit> or did i miss read something
<joaopinto> shiznebit, no it is not true
<gogeta> hey
<arand> When an application crashes, is the CoreDump really supposed to contain a partial listing of the contents of your home dir!?
<guntbert> arand: that depends entirely on the app
<ransom> hey everyone.  I am having a problem loading Karmic from a USB on my Eee PC 701.  xstart will fire up just fine, but when it comes time for GDM to start all I get is a blinking mouse cursor and an otherwise black screen.  Has anyone else had/heard of this problem?
<arand> guntbert: I just reported a bug about brasero and it's spilling far to much beans in that crashdump, should this be reported against apport or brasero?
<jetienne> !info python-django
<ubottu> python-django (source: python-django): High-level Python web development framework. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 3777 kB, installed size 17760 kB
<guntbert> arand: no idea about what brasero would "need to know" - but apport only takes what is already there in the dump - I *think* - I'd report against brasero first
<arand> guntbert: hmm, yea, gonna ask in -bugs as well... I mean, listing contents of .quakelive, that's really something wronggoing there...
<guntbert> arand: the listing cannot be prevented once the content is in brasero's memory - the question should be: "does it need that...?"
<duffydack> with my sx400 all in one, xsane wont detect scanner unless I run with gksudo/sudo.
<Hukka> Hmh
<Hukka> How does one compile custom kernel in ubuntu?
<duffydack> thats actually the case with 9.04 too,  but the "iscan" software from epson works...
<Hukka> Not make-kpkg as in Debian?
<coz_> anything on software-center  ...I keep getting  ImportError: /usr/lib/libwebkit-1.0.so.2: file too short
<Hukka> The resulting deb seemed to install fine, but the kernel can't boot. Instead it drops into busybox
<mfraz74> coz_: i'm not getting that here
<Hukka> Says it can't find init, so maybe something wrong in initramfs or mounting root
<guntbert> !kernel | Hukka
<ubottu> Hukka: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<BUGabundo> g'nuit guys
<guntbert> BUGabundo: its getting late around here too :)
<Hukka> guntbert: As far as I can see, the page says I should do what I did
<Hukka> With the small exception that I use INITRD in environment, not in commandline
<guntbert> Hukka: PUEL never comes packed with a distro (as far as I know), you'd have to add an extra software source for it
<Hukka> guntbert: PUEL?
<rob0> Probably means the wrong rootfs given as root= to the kernel.
<guntbert> Hukka: soory - wrong window - please ignore
<Hukka> So, anyway. I don't quite remember was init supposed to be run before or after pivot-root
<Hukka> Depending on that either the created initramfs is missing the init binary, or for some reason doesn't pivot
<Hukka> Ah, now I got it
<Hukka> There's a message "EXT4-fs: sda2: not marked OK to use with test code"
 * Hukka goes googling
<DanaG> weird... that message only exists in old kernels, back from when ext4 was called ext4dev.
<Hukka> DanaG: This is an older kernel, 2.6.27
<Hukka> I'm testing if a problem I have is a regression
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> ah yeah, you need to tune2fs -o test_fs /dev/sda2
<DanaG> ... and each time you boot a newer kernel, it will reset that flag.
<Hukka> -E, but yeah :)
<DanaG> er, yeah, E.  whatever.
<DanaG> =þ
<ElijahCMenifee> The funiest kernel message I ever saw was 'I cant find root and I want to Scream!', not sure who put that in their, or how many kernel releases it was there before it got changed back to a normal unable to find root.
<Hukka> Hmh, I have to run a bootchart, I think. Startup has gone way up since the pristine installation of only server minimals
<Hukka> I wish fsck would be configured to give more feedback
<Hukka> Now if the splash drops into fsck, you only see that a check is forced but will have no clue on how long it will take
<russlar> Hukka: yeah, there is a flag for fsck that will print a progress bar
<russlar> Hukka: I've no idea how to force the automated fsck to run with it
<DanaG> "after installin" -- truncated topic.
<dtchen> your client stinks ;)
<dtchen>           currently causing VirtualBox images to fail to reboot after
<dtchen>           installing update
<ElijahCMenifee> what is the command to determine the UUID of a partion?
<russlar> tune2fs -l will tell you
<Hukka> russlar: It did that in debian, I think also used to in ubuntu presplash days
<Hukka> Detoriates from the boot experience quite a lot... "Is it stuck, did it crash?"
<Hukka> I know that fscking 1.5 teras takes time, but I think normal users don't. Nor what is fsck
<russlar> Hukka: someone on here earlier had that exact issue
<russlar> Hukka: I got them to boot to a cd and fsck, and they were much happier
<ElijahCMenifee> there was a reason i switched to xfs, extreamly fast disk checks and very good online grow support in lvm (hopping ext4 is now decent in these areas...still testing)
<Hukka> Hmh, it doesn't seem to break with ctrl-c. That's bad
<russlar> try ctrl+d
<Hukka> Nope
<Hukka> Unless there's a lag
<Volkodav> anybody uses exaile here ? Looks like minimal view is gone ( vs Jaunty ) and OSD colors do not switch correct
<Moopwax> Whenever I close my laptop ubuntu freezes up, I know that there was a fix for this for 9.04 but I can't find it, or any mention of it now.
<Moopwax> Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> powernowd
<Moopwax> Thanks
<timber> i reported a bug, the developers released a package that fixed it, but in my computer the bug still happening....how can i solve this?
<dtchen> reopen the bug
<timber> dtchen: i posted a message on launchpad...and you are the developer that released the bug
<dtchen> timber: which bug?
<timber> dtchen: released the package..sorry...the bug is 447602
<dtchen> bug 447602
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447602 in alsa-driver "Computer make a bip when sound file is open." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447602
<ElijahCMenifee> LOL, think any developer is going to claim to have released a bug? Bug fixes maybee, new versions that may include uninted bugs, but actually release a bug?
<dtchen> timber: are you still using power_save in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ?
<timber> ElijahCMenifee: i said sorry
<dtchen> timber: if so, remove both parameters, reboot, and see if the symptom is reproducible
<timber> # Power down HDA controllers after 10 idle seconds
<timber> options snd-hda-intel power_save=10 power_save_controller=N
<timber> is this?
<dtchen> timber: yes
<dtchen> timber: you could just comment out the line entirely
<timber> dtchen: ok...now i'll restart
<timber> dtchen: thanks
<CrocoJet> apport is working a lot in 9.10 !
<Moopwax1> So, I installed powernowd and it still has the same issue.
<timber> dtchen: it worked...thank you very much...and sorry for taking your time
<vak> are there any means to rollback a killing update?
<vak> (hi all)
<hsarci> will karmic beta users be able to upgade to the final verison once its released?
<rsk> hsarci: yes
<rob0> Huh? I heard that beta users would be forbidden to do so. ;)
<Hukka> *snif* Launchpad doesn't want my reports. "Something went wrong"
<BUGabundo> Hukka: press refresh
<duffydack> submit a bug about launchpad
<Hukka> BUGabundo: Yeah, it's refreshing still
<Hukka> duffydack: :)
<vak> no way to restore a state of the last update?
<wild_oscar> hi there!
<wild_oscar> is there anyone else having issues with nfs-kernel-server?
<wild_oscar> the service is hanging at  "Starting NFS kernel daemon"
<ElijahCMenifee> vak, with a lot of black magic, voodo, and cmd line snickery, you probably could but would need to boot in a Live-CD to have a valid running envrionment to do some apt-get removes and installs with specific packages to replace the stuff not offically supported see !downgrade
<ElijahCMenifee> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<vak> ElijahCMenifee: OK. I know the only feature that is missing since years in Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> wild_oscar, there's a bug with nfs mounting , I dumped it and went with ssh instead
<Hukka> Speaking of launchpad, should I be able to comment on a bug by replying via mail?
<ElijahCMenifee> it would require looking in the logs in a chrooted mounteed broken system to figure out which packages to manually remove and find the older deb packaged to install
<Hukka> I got a notification of a new comment to my inbox, and simply replied to that (seemed to have a reply-to address to the bug), but still can't see the bug updated
<wild_oscar> BluesKaj: since when, do you know?
<timber> is there a way to make default the wireless button off on startup? in my computer every time i start the computer, the wireless button appears active
<wild_oscar> because I can't swear, but I believe I had it working today...
<ElijahCMenifee> vak, by the way it appears that the virtualbox updates may have been fixed (at least for 64 bit mode) and a vbox is a good place to play/practice doing a downgrade since you can snapshot/backup before each try...
<BluesKaj> wild_oscar,that was a couple of weeks ago, it could be solved now , check launchpad
<vak> ElijahCMenifee: thanks for hint.
<ElijahCMenifee> vak, the other option for a live system (assuming in place before the install) is lvm-snapshot or ZFS iscsi install so you can have backedup snapshots of a valid running system.
<timber> does anyone knows if is there a way to make default the wireless button off on startup? in my computer every time i start the computer, the wireless button appears active
<ElijahCMenifee> vak, Also if you know which set of packages broke the system please remember to report the bug
<ElijahCMenifee> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<vak> ElijahCMenifee: i've reported. But for me it is quite strange that I can't make something like:
<vak> apt-get save-status
<vak> and than if problem happens after the upgrade:
<vak> apt-get restore-status
<Hukka> Waiting for ZFS/btrfs
<Hukka> vak: It's not quite trivial, but hopefully we won't have to wait long
<ElijahCMenifee> vak, that would be a nice feature, you could get a lot of that power by doing a dpkg -l before and after to a file and doing a diff to get the packaged to downgrade...
<panfist> what kernel version is in karmic?
<Hukka> panfist: .31
<panfist> i'm thinking of trying it
<ElijahCMenifee> Hukka, off topic but no need to wait on ZFS OpenSolaris 2009.06 is quite nice for a file/NAS/samba server, still working on getting my karmic vbox to use OpenDS ldap for automount and user auth from my ZFS server...
<Hukka> ElijahCMenifee: Yeah, ot, in my opinion all the work I've had to do with OpenSolaris has been a huge PITA
<Hukka> ElijahCMenifee: Works as a file server, and nothing else
<Hukka> But let's leave it at that :)
<ElijahCMenifee> Hukka, yeah it is much more difficult (or at least different from a linux prospective) but not sure what type of ZFS support we will see in linux with Linus's view on sepperation of volume management from fs layering....
<ElijahCMenifee> And I only use it as a file/NAS server
<Hukka> ElijahCMenifee: I was actually very surprised on what they are going to include in btrfs, given those exact remark on separation of tasks
<vak> ElijahCMenifee: I do understand it's not that easy to restore the system state 100% bu the state of the package versioning should be quite doable and routing work
<Hukka> And no, I don't think we'll see ZFS in linux kernel, but btrfs seems to be progressing surprisingly fast compared to other filesystems
<panfist> is it possible to upgrade to karmic from jaunty or do i have to reinstall from scratch?
<amon_> vak: can't you simply write a shell script to do that
<ElijahCMenifee> Yeah, me too btrfs looks nice.  Of course a clean room implementation of kernel ZFS is unlikly with btrfs progressing and licensing issues.
<panfist> also, once in the karmic beta, do you have to reinstall once the full release is available?
<timber> somebody could tell me how to disable the wireless button on startup?
<vak> amon_: 5 years ago I'd immediately try to ;)
<ElijahCMenifee> panfist, no as long as an apt-get update/upgrade does not baddly break the system before the final release/
<Hukka> panfist: Upgrade from Jaunty will be explicitly supported, as for many users a complete reinstall is not feasible
<ElijahCMenifee> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Hukka> ElijahCMenifee: One thing a friend mentioned could be the progress of zfs in freebsd and use debian with their kernel
<Hukka> Of course, that gets you into the same muddy territory as with Nexenta
<Hukka> But at least kfreebsd is a supported platform in the next Debian release
<Hukka> Wow, the fsck finally got through... Now I can set that ext4 parameter and boot again...
<ElijahCMenifee> Hukka, yeah but opensolaris already has a lot of gnu tools, and the kernel is still a big differnce (in some ways the OpenSolaris has the nicest kernel design but least support for hardward and freebsd is kinda inbetween on kernel design/driver support.
<BluesKaj> !upgrade manager | panfist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade manager
<aleon> Hello, How can i achieve same effect as init 3 in upstart?
<BluesKaj> !update manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update manager
<BluesKaj> hmm
<ElijahCMenifee> !update | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<BluesKaj> !upgrade | panfist
<ubottu> panfist: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<BluesKaj> :)
<Hukka> Hm, running in .27, I get "unknown filesystem type ext4" when trying to mount my partitions
<Hukka> However root is also ext4 and it was able to mount that...
<kklimonda> it's possible to make an ext4 partition that is still compatible with ext3 (and mountable as ext3)
<Heikki123> true
<Hukka> Well, it seems that the kernel was happy when I ordered the mount as ext4dev
<agent538> is there somebody that can help me
<Hukka> agent538: Only God can help
<agent538> if you get a key to import in synaptic as wath must you save de key ?
<ElijahCMenifee> agent538, depends on what you need help with...
<Hukka> *krhm* Excuse me, don't know what got into me
<Hukka> *sigh* Doesn't work even with an older kernel. Damn nVidia.
<wild_oscar> are services still controlled by sysv-rc-conf ?
<wild_oscar> services startup, that is
<ElijahCMenifee> agent538, No experienced with importing keys via synaptic however, once it has been imported it should go on the key-ring for apt so original file should no longer be referenced
<ElijahCMenifee> agent538, What repo are you adding that has additional signing keys?
<steven_> With the Ubuntu Software Center is there any need still for the Synaptic Package Manager?
<xmnt> I booted up into a new install of beta and just get a black screen - checked X11 and I have no xorg.conf
<xmnt> not sure how to get my X running
<agent538> xbmc \
<agent538> ad
<Heikki123> adhd
<xmnt> anyone?
<Hukka> xmnt: Xorg has been using dynamic configuration for quite a while. IT's only overridden by a static file
<ElijahCMenifee> xmnt, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log xorg.conf is no longer requried unless you are using nvidia and nvidia-settings to configure
<Hukka> xmnt: Did you check logs too and are you sure beta is the right choice for you?
<xmnt> we'll I'm trying it out in a vm
<xmnt> so i'm not too worried about it not working
<ElijahCMenifee> what vm are you using? virtualbox,vmware,xen,kvm,other?
<xmnt> would like to get it working but I don't mess to much w/ xorg - it's always worked fine for me (nvidia)
<ElijahCMenifee> nvidia stuff wont work inside a vm...
<Hukka> xmnt: Under a vm it doesn't use hw drivers, but vm related ones
<xmnt> o.k., so what would be the reason i get a blank screen in vm?
<Hukka> Check the logs
<ElijahCMenifee> xmnt, also what vm are you using it inside of?
<xmnt> ElijahCMenifee, virtualbox running inside of debian
<ElijahCMenifee> xmnt check the virtualbox video memory amount, I set mine to 32MB I also enabled 3d acceleration (although I have not gotten arround to adding the guest additions
<ElijahCMenifee> xmnt, also check that your host nvidia x is set to 24bit color(that may or may not help...)
<shawn_> Does Microsoft Office 2007 no longer run in Karmic?
<ElijahCMenifee> shawn_, uhh wrong os for MS stuff ;->
<shawn_> ElijahCMenifee Crossover
<Lunis> i just need to get grub reinstalled from this 9.10 beta livecd, but i can't seem to make any combination of grub-setup or grub-install to make that happen successfully
<td123> shawn_: oo.o not working out for you? :)
<shawn_> td123 I just installed it with crossover but it doesnt give me a Windows application in start like it did on Jaunty
<shawn_> In Applications tab
<td123> shawn_: go find it manually
<shawn_> Where does it install?
<td123> shawn_: just because the shortcut isn't there doesn't mean it dne :)
<td123> shawn_: check .wine/
<td123> ~/.wine/
<td123> and just follow the path to where it would be installed
<ElijahCMenifee> does crossover use the .wine dir also?
<td123> oh, I dunno
<td123> never used crossover
<ElijahCMenifee> my firstguess (although i am not running crossover) would be .crossover or .wine-x or .wine-co ....
<td123> shawn_: you might want to file a bug report if it used to add the icon and now it doesn't
<shawn_> Would they be in home?
<shawn_> td123 Yeah it did used to it used to add a bar under applications called "Windows applications"
<ElijahCMenifee> shawn_, yes in your home dir do a ls -a to see all the DOT dirs
<Royall> Is 9.10 save to use yet? My computer can't seem to handle any more .04
<shawn_> .cxoffice?
<ElijahCMenifee> shawn_, that would be a good place to start
<td123> Royall: wait for it to come out if you're worried about safety
<Royall> compiz is dead, deluge is dying, firefox is long gone
<td123> Royall: what are you talking about?
<td123> compiz is alive, dunno about deluge, and firefox is only gone in steve job's dreams
<Royall> My compiz is no longer working at all. My Deluge client is slow with its >1000 torrents. Firefox.. I have two different versions of the newer releases, Shiretoko and that other one
<Royall> I meant on my own computer
<Lunis> both of you == fail
<shawn_> ElijahCMenifee, Cant seem to find an actual starting file here... Would it be a windows .exe?
<Lunis> delete some friggin torrents
<Royall> hrm
<td123> Lunis: how do i fail?
<Lunis> for not paying attention to his prevous posts ;P
<ElijahCMenifee> shawn_, yeah but you need to figure out the crossover wine command to launch the exe, or look for a shortcut file to launch it
<shawn_> ElijahCMenifee, Cant seem to find one X_X
<ElijahCMenifee> shawn_, try doing `cxoffice nameofwinfile.exe`
<Royall> Okay, removing about 500 torrents :P
<td123> Lunis: I don't watch this channel constantly...
<td123> Royall: btw, why would you have 1000+ torrents running if you don't even have the bandwidth for them
<Royall> I probably do
<Royall> It's just slow from all the torrents
<td123> Royall: no you don't
<Lunis> td123: you were active just before and after his first posts, but regardless, i'm mostly just teasing
<td123> oh
<Royall> td123: I upload torrents, so I have to keep torrents seeded
<td123> Royall: ya but 1000+ running torrents is just stupid
<Lunis> uploading 1000 torrents at half a kb each is useless
<shawn_> ElijahCMenifee, Found The EXCEL one but no others X_X
<Royall> Not when you're uploading ebooks
<td123> Royall: still dumb
<ElijahCMenifee> shawn_, you might want to join #crossover to get help with command line based launching since it did not create launch icons, people in that channel would probably know more about crossover specific stuff and MS Office 2007
<Lunis> 500kb files at .5kb a second == 10 minutes to download half a meg, assuming bandwidth is getting evenly rationed, and there is no more than one leech per torrent
<Lunis> versus the 2 minutes it would take to download it from some filesharing site found on google :/
<cwillu_at_work> Can somebody assist me with a cron/anacron problem?  Something seems to have gone wonky recently, where my daily cron jobs all start at 8am instead of 4am, despite the usual crontab entries being correct
<td123> are ati drivers in 9.10 excellent?
<ElijahCMenifee> Lunis, it is unlikly that all 1000+ torrents are going at the same time....probaly has connection count limits however that is a lot of cpu/memory processing for the computer to use  to maintin the list of torrents...
<Ian_Corne> current update wants to remove rtkit..
<ElijahCMenifee> Ian_Corne, only for a dist-upgrade...
<Ian_Corne> yeah
<Ian_Corne> i usually go with that
<Ian_Corne> unless it wants to remove something
<Ian_Corne> once i forgot and grub-pc was removed :p
<ElijahCMenifee> Ian_Corne, my auto upgrade is set to only apply upgrade and message me if anything is ever held back so I can manually review...Are you using rtkit for anything ;-)
<ElijahCMenifee> !rtkit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtkit
<Ian_Corne> ElijahCMenifee: no
<Ian_Corne> not yet
<Ian_Corne> isn't it a daemon that runs to check for rootkits?
<ElijahCMenifee> My vbox system still appears stable with a dist-upgrade
<Lunis> no
<Lunis> it's the "RealTimeKIT"
<Ian_Corne> aha :p
<Ian_Corne> and what does that do?
<cwillu_at_work> !info rtkit
<ubottu> rtkit (source: rtkit): Realtime Policy and Watchdog Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Ian_Corne> wonder what uses iit
<ElijahCMenifee> nothing now ....
<ElijahCMenifee> at least not on my system.
<Ian_Corne> $ apt-cache rdepends rtkit
<Ian_Corne> rtkit
<Ian_Corne> Reverse Depends:
<Ian_Corne>   pulseaudio
<Ian_Corne> that can't be good :p
<Lunis> bah. anyone know how to use the new grub's tools to reisntall grub? >.>
<Ian_Corne> grub-install?
<cwillu_at_work> Ian_Corne, pulseaudio isn't configured to use realtime by default, that's probably a corrected dependency to reflect that
<Ian_Corne> cwillu_at_work: ok
<ElijahCMenifee> on my system the dist-upgrade installed new pulse-audio and reverse depend no longer lists pulse-audio
<Lunis> how about a more specific command? no matter how i run grub-install it always fails >.<
<cwillu_at_work> Lunis, how about a more specific question?  :p
<Lunis> fair enough
<Ian_Corne> i think he needs to reinstall grub into the mbr
<Lunis> i'm running a livecd, had to reinstall XP, XP's bootloader has taken over. I need to reinstall grub to the MBR and point it to my current grub installation from the livecd
<cwillu_at_work> have you chrooted to the current install from the livecd?
<cwillu_at_work> (including the proc and sys dirs?)
<Lunis> no, but only because i'm not sure what the correct process for chrooting properly is
<Ian_Corne> do you need to chroot to install a grub bootloader?
<Lunis> plus i wasn't sure if chrooting was the way to do it, since in grub1 it wasn't neccesary
<ElijahCMenifee> cwillu_at_work, thats what I forgot last time...proc...no wonder I had no more luck then lunisw
<cwillu_at_work> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt (or whichever); mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev; mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc; mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys; chroot /mnt
<Ian_Corne>  /proc and /dev/
<Ian_Corne>  /sys too?
<Ian_Corne> might as well :p
<cwillu_at_work> can't hurt, and I can see stuff breaking if sys isn't there
<Ian_Corne> but why do you need to chroot in order to install grub?
<ElijahCMenifee> grub2 appears to work differently....
<cwillu_at_work> Ian_Corne, you don't, but if you want the easy-to-use tool to work, it needs to find things in the right place
<Ian_Corne> lets see if i can install plugins to eclipse yet :)
<Ian_Corne> oh right
<Ian_Corne> like put the /etc/default/grub stuf
<cwillu_at_work> Ian_Corne, I _think_ you can just mount, and then tell grub-install where you're mounted, and where it's _really_ mounted, but I just don't know off-hand :p
<Ian_Corne> !timeleft
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timeleft
<Ian_Corne> anyone know a list of commands? :D
<cwillu_at_work> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ian_Corne> 10 days :)
<cwillu_at_work> ubottu, favorite is spelled "favourite"
<cwillu_at_work> <3
<cwillu_at_work> forgot that was the syntax to send factoid edits to -ops :p
<Lunis> alrighty gents, let's see if it worked D:
<thiebaude> what is eclipse?
<cwillu_at_work> java editor, mainly
<Ian_Corne> well, it's an IDE for alot of stuff
<Ian_Corne> there's probably even people using it to run tomcat servers from :p
<cwillu_at_work> ... it's a java editor with plugins for other languages that are generally immature :p
<Ian_Corne> it has a C++ plugin :p
<Ian_Corne> I think it has a plugin for just about any language probably
<Ian_Corne> did it work Lunis
<Lunis> well then... grub's good to go, but now XP x64 crashes mid-boot, but only after putting grub back in the MBR
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<Ian_Corne> brr xp 64
<Lunis> o.O?
<Ian_Corne> i think update manager just crashed :p
<cwillu_at_work> Ian_Corne, -> mvo, when he's around
<Ian_Corne> don't have any logs
<Ian_Corne> or anything
<cwillu_at_work> sweet, 2.6.29 will still boot karmic
<paul1> need help with reinstalling grub in ubuntu 9.10... i get error 15 when i try to reinstall it
 * cwillu_at_work does 2.6.29 testing with a bunch of serial adapters
<cwillu_at_work> heh, touchpad doesn't work though
<Ian_Corne> ouch
<Ian_Corne> why the older kernel cwillu_at_work ¿
<Ian_Corne> wtf how did i typo the ? upside down
<Lunis> is it possible for a touchpad to not be multi-finger capable?
<cwillu_at_work> Lunis, yes
<Lunis> bummer
<Lunis> got used to multi-finger on my previous laptop
<DanaG> Yeah.
<cwillu_at_work> Ian_Corne, troubleshooting the kernel driver for some usb serial adapters, and the problem report is originally on a 2.6.29 kernel
<DanaG> It sucks.... Synaptics now DISABLES multi-finger features if the OEM doesn't pay for them.
<Lunis> disables, you say?
<DanaG> It sucks... I have a P3-Celeron-based laptop that can do multi-finger... yet my Core 2 Duo one can't?
<paul1> anyone help plx
<paul1> need help with reinstalling grub in ubuntu 9.10... i get error 15 when i try to reinstall it
<DanaG> Yeah, there's some kind of firmware that makes it not support or report multiple fingers.
<Lunis> sounds like a job for some bored hackers
<DanaG> I'd even pay Synaptics themselves, if they gave me the option, to get back my danged multi-finger features.
<Lunis> yeah for serious
<Lunis> :<
 * cwillu_at_work two finger scrolls in front of DanaG 
 * DanaG currently uses fake-two-finger.
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-18
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | UDS Oct 25-29 | Happy Bug Hunting! |Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> Welcome to Natty!!!!
<BUGabundo> were we go
<BUGabundo> the party is ON
<om26er> how do i update to natty?
<BUGabundo> the same way as always
<BUGabundo> sed sources.list
<BUGabundo> install aptitude 1st
<charlie-tca> Yay!
<BUGabundo> and the do a full upgrade
<xteejx> Hey all!
<BUGabundo> hey xteejx
<xteejx> oo deja vu ;) hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> only natty users or recent future users allowed
<xteejx> I know ;)
<xteejx> I'm gonna vbox it for now
<BUGabundo> back later. gonna pick up my bday cakes :D
<hifi> finally some ubuntu+1
<xteejx> Hey guys how do I upgrade to natty to work on dev stuff?
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-19
<charlie-tca> hmm, can I upgrade Xubuntu to Natty already?
<kklimonda> charlie-tca: yeah, but you have to edit sources.list manually
<charlie-tca> Gotta try. I have never tried it with xubuntu before alpha1
<FFForever> I am toying with 11.04 on my dev machine. Is it possible to hook into the device event handler to call a bash script when an external usb drive with a udev id xxxxxxx is plugged in?
<ikonia> arvut: /topic
<ikonia> p[s
<ikonia> oops
<patdk-wk> whoa, talking :)
<Volkodav> anybody has sopcast working in maverick ?
<IdleOne> Volkodav: maverick support in #ubuntu
<yofel> nice to be back again :D
<BUGabundo> evening
<charlie-tca> Good evening.
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> FYI I have a friend running xubuntu natty
<charlie-tca> and it works this early in the cycle?
<BUGabundo> I guess
<BUGabundo> he upgraded yesterday
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-20
<johnjohn101> 11.04 will have what kernel,   what gnome?
<virtuald> johnjohn101: i think that will be decided at the developer summit
<johnjohn101> is that this week?
<virtuald> next week (see topic)
<johnjohn101> i'm loving 10.10, so kudos
 * psusi makes a snapshot, hits dist-upgrade, and waits with his finger on the revert button
<psusi> ok, that was cool.... upgraded to natty, checked it out, reverted the snapshot, and rebooted back to maverick
<javatexan> I am having trouble connecting to wireless WPA2Enterprize, PEAP, Mschamp2.  When I choose ignore the CA certificate, it spins but never actually connects.  I think it did work in 10.04, but not in 10.10
<javatexan> i talked to the admin of that system and they do not have a CA cert.  in windows, it asks to okay the local cert
<javatexan> sorry
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<gnomefreak> hello
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-21
<ircrob> can package depends be fixed
<ircrob> for example evince
<ircrob> apt-get install evince installs a lot of crap
<ircrob> maybe a new package called evince-lite
<ircrob> gnucash-lite gramps-lite
<ircrob> try a apt-cache depends evince
<Blackbox> where can i download natty
<Pici> I don't know if isos are being spun yet, anyway there aren't many changes in there yet, as UDS is next week.
<charlie-tca> There are no natty images yet
<Pici> Blackbox: ^^
<Blackbox> Pici : are you stalking me on this
<Pici> Blackbox: Eh?
<kklimonda_> hum
<kklimonda_> I'm starting to question my "design sense" when I hear people calling http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Design/Whiteboards/LoginScreen slick..
<kklimonda_> have I missed the memo that we are switching to the new, phone-like widgets? :/
 * kklimonda_ also hates the context menu in unity's left panel
<charlie-tca> Only 401 packages to upgrade to natty
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> just a quick notice, alsa-utils (1.0.23-2ubuntu3.3) post install script is broken
<Wubbbi> Uhhh ... Ubuntu +1 is open again <3
<Pici> Uhhh, yes.
<Wubbbi> I am so exited to see ubuntu 11.04 ... I hope it is getting very cool. Even on my Atom Netbook :/
<Dink> Wubbbi, yeah 10.10 went pretty smooth on my aod250.
<Dink> so far so good with 11.04
<Wubbbi> Dink: me too
<charlie-tca> hmm, "Errors were encountered while processing: base-files
<charlie-tca> elky: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<charlie-tca> I suppose that is bad.
<charlie-tca> sorry, elky
<charlie-tca> I did not mean you
<charlie-tca> hmm, looks like the upgrade failed badly. None of the packages are installing
<jbicha> charlie-tca: did you use Update Manager and click the "Partial Upgrade" button?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> I didn't think upgrade manager was working this early
<jbicha> yes, it works fine
<jbicha> don't use the Partial Upgrade button
<yofel> the initial upgrade worked fine here except for a few held packages
<charlie-tca> I changed /etc/apt/sources.list and ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jbicha> some packages are intentionally held back while dependent packages wait to be built
<yofel> oh, there's a new base-files update here again, let's try it..
<jbicha> I didn't have a problem with base-files 25
 * yofel is still on 24
<jbicha> or 24 for that matter
<charlie-tca> hmm, 411 updates downloaded but not installed
<charlie-tca> base-files 5.0.0ubuntu25 fails
<charlie-tca> So, I picked the wrong day?
<jbicha> charlie-tca: I suggest you look through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekKarmic/RunPlusOne
<charlie-tca> You really think that will fix this now?
<charlie-tca> I think if the base-files is failing, it won't matter what I use to run the upgrade right now
<jbicha> you could try using Synaptic to mark all upgrades and unmark the ones that don't work like base-files (also, for me, cups, openjdk6-jre and python-paramiko are held)
<jbicha> or you could do the same thing with update-manager, just uncheck base-files
<jbicha> update-manager is smarter than Synaptic
<yofel> base-files updated fine, openjdk-6-jre-headless failed though
<bjsnider> http://blogs.gnome.org/fmuellner/files/2010/10/Pantallazo.png
<bjsnider> that is a new gnome-shell mockup
<bjsnider> it looks a lot like unity
<bjsnider> and both use mutter
<bjsnider> so what we have here is two groups of developers working on different desktop shells that look and behave a lot alike.
<duffydack> what we have here, is failure to communicate.
<bjsnider> really?
<duffydack> not really
<duffydack> unity needs to get its act together though.  nice idea, but badly implemented
<BUGabundo> guud evening everyone. may the moon shine over you
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, you're using a netbook?
<BUGabundo> heck no
<BUGabundo> c2d . 13,3"
<bjsnider> just wondered if you used unity
<duffydack> its faster than it was, but its still not quite usable to me.  I went back to 10.04 and liked.
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I did long ago, during MM cycle
<BUGabundo> I tried to force myself to test it again
<duffydack> the file/folder system it uses (no nautilus) is very basic, no U1 stuff, no delete, copy etc..I know its not supposed to be advanced, but copy paste isnt
<BUGabundo> but been running out of good motives
<duffydack> I have to say though, the workspace switcher is a nice thing to use..  its compiz expo+scale in one.
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-22
 * psusi is upgrading to natty again after taking a snapshot of maverick to roll back to
<psusi> ok, that has to be the coolest thing since sliced bread... upgrade to natty, roll it back to maverick..,
<coz_> maverick to natty   update-manager -de  ??
<coz_> rather -d
<coz_> psusi,  or did you just change in sources.list?
<psusi> ran apt-get dist-upgrade -d -t natty to download all the new packages, make snapshot, apt-get dist-upgrade -t natty to upgrade, reboot... running natty.... merge snapshot, which is scheduled for next boot, reboot, now back to running maverick
<coz_> psusi,  yikes...ok :)
<UndiFineD> good morning
<dto1> hi
<wzssyqa> shit
<rww> no thanks
<wzssyqa> new version grub can not work when using /boot sepearted
<wzssyqa> I means update-grub command
<alex_mayorga> OpenJDK using 120+% CPU according to top here, ideas?
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> BTRFS aint that good
<BUGabundo> full system lock crash, corrupted chromium profile
<BUGabundo> so.... any tools to fsck BTRFS?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I just reinstalled Maverick to try and upgrade again
<charlie-tca> heh, I'm so good I broke Maverick and Natty
<yofel_> er, wasn't there a btrfsck tool and it just couldn't do live-checking?
<BUGabundo> lol
<yofel_> charlie-tca: compliment
<BUGabundo> yofel_: _maybe_
<BUGabundo> let me just _trust_ in google web sync
<BUGabundo> and reboot to a live cd
<BUGabundo> thanks to my multiboot grub setup that can boot from iso, and even web
<BUGabundo> I guess I need to add more stuff to my off site back, with crashplan
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> this isn't good
<BUGabundo> its HW releatd
<BUGabundo> just got another system freeze
<BUGabundo> and BIOS lost its settings
<bjsnider> bios ost its settings == dead cmos battery
<BUGabundo> humm could be
<BUGabundo> but that wouldn't explain two system frezes in less tehn 24h
<bjsnider> sure it would
<BUGabundo> it would?
<BUGabundo> how?
<bjsnider> system can't run at all without that battery
<BUGabundo> but it was already running
<BUGabundo> both last night , and right now
<bjsnider> well, i don't mean totally dead
<bjsnider> it's flaky
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> weird
<BUGabundo> never had a bat dye on me
<bjsnider> if it was totally dead the system would also appear totally dead
<BUGabundo> and this laptop is 3 yo
<BUGabundo> I'll disablemble the laptop and exchange it
<BUGabundo> not what I needed right now :(
<bjsnider> well, it won't cost much to swap in a new one just to test
<BUGabundo> then again , it never is
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: you don't know this laptop
<BUGabundo> ill have to take almost everyting apart
<bjsnider> is that an acer?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> austek barebone
<bjsnider> huh
<BUGabundo> *asustek
<charlie-tca> heh, dead batteries are fun to diagnose, when you haven't seen it before
<BUGabundo> true
<BUGabundo> never happened to me, in over .... I don't know... 18 years with computers
<BUGabundo> at least not one of my own used PCs
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> and like you said, it was running already. Just starts acting up
<bjsnider> well, the battery has to work for the bios settings to remain. and i'm not aware of any other cause of them not remaining. at least not any causes that are a $25 fix
<bjsnider> i suppose the whole board could be pooched, or the bios rom chip. either way, new laptop
<BUGabundo> $ grep ppa /etc/apt/sources.list | wc -l   23
<BUGabundo> NOOOOOOOOOOOO
<BUGabundo> not new laptop
<BUGabundo> not NOW
<BUGabundo> purchaed Desire HD
<BUGabundo> and a parashoot jump
<bjsnider> parachute
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list   http://paste.ubuntu.com/518241/
<BUGabundo> ahh chute
<BUGabundo> that really sounded funky... and spellcherker was complaining
<bjsnider> don't worry, the english language doesn't make any sense
<lindows> is natty in beta?
<sharky> no pre alpha
<lindows> were can i get it
<charlie-tca> There are no images yet, since it is pre-alpha1
<BUGabundo> sharky: you missed a coma
<duffydack> its barely out of maverick
<sharky> sorry
<BUGabundo> :)
<kklimonda_> bah, it's once again this moment when, close to the departure, I'm starting to feel like crap :/
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-23
<charlie-tca> Oh, I feel better now. I felt like crap all week!
<BUGabundo> I still do
<charlie-tca> but you have a good reaon to
<BUGabundo> I do?
<charlie-tca> Didn't you just get over the flu?
<BUGabundo> no
<charlie-tca> oh, then you don't have a reason either
<BUGabundo> aha
<charlie-tca> :-)
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: http://acidcow.com/pics/20101022/acid_picdump_114.jpg
<charlie-tca> hehehe
<charlie-tca> My kind of worker ;-)
<lukus> hi
<lukus> i have a problem with 10.10 .. when my machine hibernates - when it resumes my bluetooth mouse no longer works
<bazhang> lukus, #ubuntu for 10.10
<charlie-tca> !support
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<charlie-tca> Well, wish me luck. Upgrading a fresh maverick install to natty (again)
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca: needless to ask, but how broken is natty?
<charlie-tca> I don't know yet. I am still trying to upgrade to it
<BUGabundo> see?
<BUGabundo> that's why I upgrade on day one
<BUGabundo> less chance of breakage
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: wise guy you are
<charlie-tca> I broke it bad last nite trying to upgrade
<alex_mayorga> pondering if I should jump in already too
<alex_mayorga> I can't post to twitter with gnome-do so maverick is useless for me :)
<charlie-tca> jumping. It only takes me a couple of hours each install of maverick
<alex_mayorga>  "Account validation failed!" anyone else?
<charlie-tca> Oh, and a couple more hours to upgrade to natty and break it
<charlie-tca> Don't use gwibber myself. I only use xchat
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca: almost as effective as automated testing :D
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca: trying gnome-do over here
<charlie-tca> ah, xubuntu!
<BUGabundo> hours??
<charlie-tca> hours
<charlie-tca> What? new system?
<charlie-tca> I bought the 64bit about 4 years ago now
<BUGabundo> 3 yo laptop
<BUGabundo> with brand new SSD
<charlie-tca> single core, athon 2.2Ghz
<BUGabundo> c2d 2.4
<BUGabundo> t8300
<charlie-tca> I think I only buy whatever is obsolete at the time
<alex_mayorga> whatever you buy is probably obsolete by the time you pay for it
<charlie-tca> No, not here. Whatever I buy is on closeout clearance already
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: can you tweet from gnome-do on natty
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca: my favorite department in computer stores
<BUGabundo> Alex not even configured
<BUGabundo> never used it
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: twitter or do?
<BUGabundo> gnome-do posting to µblogs
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: can you do a test for me please?
<BUGabundo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<BUGabundo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openjdk-6-jre-headless_6b20-1.10~pre2-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<alex_mayorga> it's for sure broken on maverick :(
<BUGabundo> can't even see what's in the screen
<charlie-tca> That's right. I forgot about my super speed internet. Just 200 more downloads to begin install packages
<BUGabundo> 8mb/s here
<charlie-tca> 150K here
<charlie-tca> oh, 150Kb/s
<charlie-tca> when it works. right now it looks like 80Kb/s
<BUGabundo> eewwww
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: nice, what type of connection is that one?
<charlie-tca> see, back to hours
<BUGabundo> adsl 2+
<alex_mayorga> 2+?
<BUGabundo> its how its called
<BUGabundo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asymmetric_Digital_Subscriber_Line
<alex_mayorga> I see, guess my country is still stuck in ADSL
<bjsnider> charlie-tca, that's pretty bad
<BUGabundo> we are on fiber now
<BUGabundo> ppl getting 122mbits/s
<BUGabundo> I love this kind of dumb reports http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=60382
<charlie-tca> seems simple - Open settings, it crashes
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> but not always
<charlie-tca> Oh, One of those
<BUGabundo_cookie> charlie-tca: so my slow upstream of 100KB/s is faster then your downstream
<BUGabundo_cookie> wow that hurts
<bjsnider> BUGabundo_cookie, rubbing it in
<BUGabundo_cookie> no.. its slow... really
<BUGabundo_cookie> everyone I know, around here, has faster
<BUGabundo_cookie> like, my boss has a bigger piper then our DCs links :S
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_cookie: what TLD are you at?
<charlie-tca> Everybody I know is faster too
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca: your TLD?
<alex_mayorga> I'm in .mx and get ~210Kb/s downstream
<charlie-tca> same error today! base files failed to upgrade
<charlie-tca> Well, I guess this will wait until alpha1 to upgrade after all
<charlie-tca> I don't my TLD
<BUGabundo_cookie> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=60382#c1 LOOOOOOOOL
<BUGabundo_cookie> Portugal
<charlie-tca> I give up
<charlie-tca> good night
<BUGabundo_cookie> nite
<BUGabundo> bou mimir. guud nite
<penguin42> ooh a nice new fresh +1 channel
<yofel> wb penguin42 :)
<penguin42> hi yofel
<macman_> BUGabundo, are you a bot ?
<BUGabundo> aahah
 * penguin42 oils BUGabundo
 * BUGabundo drips
<charlie-tca> Lessons forgot when upgrading to Ubuntu+1 - Must remove Nvidia hardware driver before the upgrade
<BUGabundo> lol
<penguin42> charlie-tca: I have a bug 636418 saying that Jockey should warn users about that :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 636418 in jockey (Ubuntu) "update should clean up/warn about jockey" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636418
<penguin42> probably wouldn't help this early though
<charlie-tca> hm, the catch is I can install them after upgrading the system to natty. I just can not upgrade with them installed
<penguin42> so, do-release-upgrade -d doesn't do anything yet, and update-manager -d doesn't do anything yet - so is the correct way apt-get dist-upgrade  ?
<charlie-tca> Change sources.list manually and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<penguin42> ah ok, the old school way
<Monotoko> penguin42, its because its really early on...you have to change it all
<charlie-tca> But, if nvidia hardware driver is installed, you break it. I reinstalled maverick 4 times before I got it right
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<penguin42> nah, it's Intel on this <---- machine
<BUGabundo> good reason to stick with nouveu
<BUGabundo> penguin42: no changes to DIST so you can't dist-upgrade
<BUGabundo> sed your sources and do a aptitude full-upgrade
<BUGabundo> good luck... you will need it
<penguin42> ah, there we go - 503 updated packages, 30 new
<penguin42> for natty, this channel really should be something like 'life at the sharp end'
<charlie-tca> I did the dist-upgrade after changes the sources
<BUGabundo> I'm still amazed debian unstable is on 2.6.32
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: go with aptitude
<BUGabundo> there are two packages broken
<charlie-tca> I never use aptitude
 * penguin42 really should look at some debian bugs, there is a local debian bug day meeting in a few weeks and it seems worthy
<BUGabundo> you should
<BUGabundo> how is skype latelly ?
<BUGabundo> can't get ppl to use mumble as much as I would like
<BUGabundo> so I guess ill have to install skype
<BUGabundo> is this wiki up to date? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<BUGabundo> Failed to fetch http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 204.9.165.82 80]
<BUGabundo> guess not
 * penguin42 reboots - see you in Natty
<penguin42> wahey!
<penguin42> ooh the nominate for release now lets you natty something
<Craigwdy2k> I just tried to install AMD64 Kubuntu 10.10: it seems to be having trouble seeing my pre-existing Root Ext3 Partition...  What should I do...?
<penguin42> Craigwdy2k: This channel is now for 11.04, 10.10 is in #ubuntu
<penguin42> Craigwdy2k: However, I'd check to see if you can see the root partition from the install CD and go from there
<Craigwdy2k> When did Kubuntu 11.04 come out...?
<penguin42> it hasn't yet - that's why this channel is +1 - i.e. the next version
<Craigwdy2k> I see: yeah: not only can it not see my partition but I got a weird X Low Resolution display error after attempting to use the Rescue a Broken System boot option...
<Craigwdy2k> I tried to reconfigure X but then I get stuck in a infinite configuring Display Loop...
<penguin42> ooh, my first natty upgrade  failure
<charlie-tca> How lucky can you get, huh?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Well that's 50/50 :-)
<penguin42> update-grub seems to have screwed up the paths
<penguin42> don't suppose anyone has a grub.cfg from a machine with a separate /boot that I could compar ewith?
<penguin42> ah, it's bug 665471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 665471 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "[natty] GRUB no longer finds kernel with separate /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665471
<yofel> penguin42: I have a natty machine with seperate /boot here (that is still running 2.6.35 since I never bothered to reboot..)
<yofel> oh, and still has maverick grub installed..
<yofel> penguin42: if it helps, grub.cfg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518863/
<yofel>  /boot is sdb1 / is sdb7
<penguin42> yofel: Right, I'd bet on that not rebooting
<yofel> ah wait, that has natty grub installed, I looked at the wrong ssh session -.-
<penguin42> yofel: Don't worry, now I've found the other bug I don't need it
<yofel> yeah right, '/boot' isn't supposed to be there..
 * penguin42 wonders why the iscs_trgt module has gone missing, I can see it's still in the git tree and I can see the config is still on
<penguin42> looks like next to nothing from the ubuntu tree in the kernel is built in the 2.6.36 package
<grubhelp> Hello, In order for me to be able to boot. I need to edit my "linux" line and change /boot/ to '(hd0,msdos1)' each time. I have tried to reinstall grub2 and I still get the "Error no file found" and "Error must load kernel first" messages on boot.
<grubhelp> Ohh and my initrd line also.
<grubhelp> Any help would be appreciated.
<grubhelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/518896/
<penguin42> grubhelp: Welcome to bug 665471
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/665471)
<penguin42> I said, bug 665471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 665471 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "[natty] GRUB no longer finds kernel with separate /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665471
<grubhelp> Ahh k, thought I broke something
<grubhelp> Thanks penguin42
<BUGa_brokenkerne> hey guys on last boot, the kernel upgrade boosted
<BUGa_brokenkerne> cant boot anymore
<BUGa_brokenkerne> grub complains it needs to select a kernel
<BUGa_brokenkerne> but i didnt change anything in grub recently
<BUGa_brokenkerne> hey DanaG
<BUGa_brokenkerne> u have a G1 ?
<penguin42> BUGa_brokenkerne: Bug 665471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 665471 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "[natty] GRUB no longer finds kernel with separate /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665471
<BUGa_brokenkerne> aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BUGa_brokenkerne> any work around?
<BUGa_brokenkerne> i have /boot on ext4 because of BTRFS
<penguin42> just edit the /boot out of the kernel and initrd lines
<BUGa_brokenkerne> ohh its just a grub bug?
<BUGa_brokenkerne> i can downgrade from cache version, right ?
<penguin42> BUGa_brokenkerne: I think it's update-grub that's the problem
<BUGa_brokenkerne> probably
<penguin42> BUGa_brokenkerne: The devs just put that type of thing in to keep those of us silly enough to try it this early on our toes
<BUGa_brokenkerne> :)
<penguin42> BUGa_brokenkerne: I was tempted to file a separate bug that grub doesn't let you get back to the menu from that point
<BUGa_brokenkerne> ok, let me reboot and change directly in grub console
<BUGa_brokenkerne> to see if that works
<BUGabundo> thanks penguin42
<BUGabundo> that worked marvelous
<BUGabundo> penguin42: can you tell me the bug again?
<BUGabundo> so I can CC
<penguin42> 665471
<BUGabundo> bug 665471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 665471 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "[natty] GRUB no longer finds kernel with separate /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665471
<penguin42> it's almost worth topicing that one
<BUGabundo> I would say so
<BUGabundo> humm what OP is awaked at this hour ?
<BUGabundo> on a saturday night?
<BUGabundo> ikonia: jpds: please put bug 665471 on /topic. thanks
<ikonia> hang on
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/665471)
<BUGabundo> kk
<penguin42> something between launchpad and the bot isn't very happy tonight
<ikonia> does that need to be in the topic ?
<ikonia> (I find it quite serious, it would affect me personally quite bad)
<BUGabundo> ikonia: it would have helped me
<ikonia> did this not happen until an update ?
<BUGabundo> and we usually use /topic for this kinda of stuff
<penguin42> ikonia: Lot of people hitting it
<ikonia> or has this been there from day one
<BUGabundo> serious bugs that affect a large part of users
<BUGabundo> ikonia: it hit me today
<ikonia> I don't disagree, it's just the first I've read of it
<BUGabundo> was fine last night and this morning
<ikonia> so it's an update
<BUGabundo> and since its weekend, won't probably be addressed until Monday
<BUGabundo> I think it was kernel 2.6.36.1
<penguin42> ikonia: Read back, I asked about it a few hours ago, and there were one or two others inbetween - not sure anything else has been asked about!
<BUGabundo> at least its in my latest batch of aptgetables
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> for some odd reason I was working on 10.10 in my head, sorry
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> 11.04 in here
<penguin42> ikonia: Bah that's old :-)
<ikonia> I know, sorry, I lost track
<BUGabundo> yeah, that's old
<ikonia> Natty Narwhal 11.04 | UDS Oct 25-29 | Happy Bug Hunting! |Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | seperate /boot user - Narwhal is broke, check bug #665471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 665471 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "[natty] GRUB no longer finds kernel with separate /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665471
<penguin42> ikonia: Ta
<BUGabundo> you missed something
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> oops
<BUGabundo> ahahah
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | UDS Oct 25-29 | Happy Bug Hunting! |Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | seperate /boot user - Narwhal is broke, check bug #665471
<penguin42> better :-)
<BUGabundo> much
<ikonia> sorry, not with it
<BUGabundo> separate or separated ?
<ikonia> seperate
<BUGabundo> kk
<BUGabundo> not being native lang, some words ilude me
<ikonia> either would technically work
<BUGabundo> lp is dead
<BUGabundo> pages are half loading :S
<BUGabundo> can't sub to the bug
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> the amount of updates on a stable release (this recent) is staggering
<BUGabundo> 73 updates, 115MBs in just one week
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Don't forget the number is multiple packages for a single fix
<BUGabundo> still too much
<BUGabundo> but I guess, needed
<yofel> meh, my rt2860 works crappy with 2.6.36... when I try to transfer some data continously over wireless the connection drops after a few minutes and I have to reload the module for it to connect again
<yofel> if I don't it hangs at the AP scan
<BUGabundo> funny
<BUGabundo> janitor doesn't recommend the removing of older kernel
<BUGabundo> I've got like 6 now
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-24
<maku> I am a newbie here, I downloaded minecraft, but I cannot get it to run. Will someone please help me? I have done everything I can to figure it out
<lindows> what is mine craft
<maku> a game, it logs into the internet
<maku> it's at minecraft.net
<lindows> ok
<maku> like I said, I downloaded it, the webpage says to run it with java..but when I open the file and seqarch what I can run it with it does not have the option to run it with java...
<kklimonda_> maku: but that's most likely not the right channel to ask this question (unless you are already on 11.04). Try #ubuntu
<maku> oh ok sorry
<kklimonda_> maku: i know it works on 10.10 just fine, you have to install java for it to run
<kklimonda_> but I don't remember specifics at the moment (what package ships java, what command to write to run it etc.)
<maku> hmm, ok I thought I had it installed but I'll try to check it
<BUGabundo> oh goodie!! Firefox decided to crash... always
<BUGabundo> what a nite !
<BUGabundo> grub broken
<BUGabundo> firefox 3.6 broken
<BUGabundo> apport broken
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo>   File "/usr/bin/apport-cli", line 414, in <module>
<kklimonda_> :)
<kklimonda_> heh, 11 hours to departure and I can't slee P/
<kklimonda_> oh well, I'll sleep on a plane
<kklimonda_> BUGabundo: I see you are  having a great time with natty :)
<BUGabundo> :)
<kklimonda_> Linux in a nutshell: "hey, that almost works for me". :D
<BUGabundo> *** Problem in firefox-3.7
<BUGabundo> The problem cannot be reported:
<BUGabundo> bad apport
<kklimonda_> :D
<kklimonda_> bad apport, no supper for you!
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Welcome to +1 - at the sharp end of the Narwhal
<BUGabundo> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606724
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 606724 in General "0x00007ffff1779ba5 in raise (sig=<value optimized out>) at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/raise.c:64" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<BUGabundo> ohhhh and evince is broken too
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Ooh so it is
<BUGabundo> warning: the debug information found in "/usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/evince" does not match "/usr/bin/evince" (CRC mismatch).
<BUGabundo> WOW
<BUGabundo> in 5 years ... that's a first
<penguin42> do you want me to try the same report?
<BUGabundo> already did
<kklimonda_> BUGabundo: that's uncommon but not unseen :)
<BUGabundo> it is by me
<penguin42> give us the bug number and I'll confirm it
<BUGabundo> uploading logs
<BUGabundo> LP is slow
<BUGabundo> all I see is a rotating star
<BUGabundo> ahh it moved
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/665747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 665747 in evince (Ubuntu) "0x00007ffff3c9b9a5 in g_logv () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 " [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I reckon the settings schema error is more likely the cause
<BUGabundo> probably
<BUGabundo> what was that deb md5 tool?
<BUGabundo> wanna check if anymore packages have bad hashes
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Is that just an outdated evince-dbgsym package?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: no idea
<BUGabundo> its from ddebs
<BUGabundo> ~$ apt-cache policy evince-dbg
<BUGabundo>  *** 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 0        500 mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/ natty/main amd64 Packages
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy evince-dbgsym
<BUGabundo>   Installed: (none)
<BUGabundo>      2.32.0-0ubuntu1 0        500 http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ natty/main amd64 Packages
<penguin42> yeh same
<penguin42> BUGabundo: add2b5f350c4bdd01c6a1a90b7bd1911  /usr/bin/evince       ea2180812908096d076dee33364dbdaa  /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/evince
<BUGabundo> debsums . found it
<penguin42> 64bit
<BUGabundo> 86c772088166e92b051f642c1bfe0707  /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/evince
<BUGabundo> add2b5f350c4bdd01c6a1a90b7bd1911  /usr/bin/evince
<penguin42> hmm interesting difference of opinion
<BUGabundo> so neither of us match
<penguin42> They shouldn't match
<penguin42> but I would have thought we should have had the same one as each other
<BUGabundo> $ debsums -cs
<BUGabundo> nothing
<penguin42> hmm, it says evince-dbgsym doesn't have md5sums
<BUGabundo> just a bunch of "no md5sums for"
<BUGabundo> I don't have that one penguin42
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/518984/
<penguin42> BUGabundo: do you have evince-dbgsym installed?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> only dbg
<penguin42> ah, I used dbgsym
<BUGabundo> ahh
<penguin42> I've never understood why there are the two
<BUGabundo> easy
<BUGabundo> diff purpose
<BUGabundo> we can build gdb more easily and smaller
<kklimonda_> two wat?
<kklimonda_> what*
<BUGabundo> but dbgsym provide more info
<BUGabundo> but now, LP can rebuild the crash from much less info
<BUGabundo> so we no longer need dbgsym AFAIK
<penguin42> kklimonda_: -dbg and -dbgsym
<kklimonda_> nope
<kklimonda_> penguin42: -dbg is created manually by maintainers (you have to specify it in d/control and set it up in d/rules)
<kklimonda_> penguin42: -dbgsym is generated automatically for all binary packages built on ubuntu (official) builders.
<penguin42> kklimonda_: Is -dbg a -g build ?
<kklimonda_> BUGabundo: dbgsym provides only info, i.e. there is almost nothing in the binary itself. LP can't retrace crashes without it.
<kklimonda_> penguin42: no - it's not a program at all.
<kklimonda_> penguin42: it just contains symbols stripped from a binary
<penguin42> kklimonda_: So with the -dbgsym there is no need for the -dbg ?
<kklimonda_> penguin42: gdb can then load those symbols - but it launches normal binary.
<kklimonda_> penguin42: yeah, -dbg are mostly an "artefact" of debian. But they are useful, you don't have to have ddebs repositories added for example to install them.
<kklimonda_> s/of/from/
<kklimonda_> Fedora has had an awesome idea how to do it the "right" way.
<BUGabundo> :D
<penguin42> kklimonda_: How?
<kklimonda_> don't know if they have implemented it but the idea was to have a virtual filesystem that pulls the needed files with debug symbols over the network.
<kklimonda_> because most of the time you only need a subset of those files (or even their content) anyway
<penguin42> I guess you could do a FUSE for /usr/lib/debug
<kklimonda_> actually Microsoft has done it even better by integrating their debugger directly with a server that can pull symbols on demand (and then cache them locally).
<penguin42> neat I guess
<kklimonda_> yeah, my /usr/lib/debug uses 1.8GB of space
<kklimonda_> and 1.6GB of it is from modules :D
 * kklimonda_ has tried to get systemtap to work
<yofel> I guess I should clean up a bit then :D
<yofel> 9.1G    /usr/lib/debug/
 * yofel blames KDE
<BUGabundo> 767M	/usr/lib/debug
<BUGabundo> yofel: EEEEEWWWW
<kklimonda_> I tend to keep debug symbols only for things I can actually debug myself :)
<kklimonda_> I push rest of crashes to LP
<kklimonda_> I do have local Qt with debug enabled though which is ~1GB.
 * yofel has mostly given up on the auto retracer - not reliable enough
<kklimonda_> and I've tried to get a local gnome build from git
<kklimonda_> but it fails for some stupid reasons :/
<penguin42> time to go to bed and see whether Natty manages to hibernate this machine - maverick was awful at it
<kklimonda_> heh, I had to disable 3d on nouveau because my laptop would not wake up from sleep :/
<yofel> I don't see the point of hibernate... suspend is a lot faster and even shutting down and booting fresh is faster here
<yofel> and it never was reliable enough here to hibernate while having stuff still open
<kklimonda_> well, hibernation is, at least in my experience, completely broken under Linux
<kklimonda_> it's actually quite fast on Windows
<kklimonda_> but it does take ages on Linux and doesn't work half of the time
<yofel> really? I think the speed is the same, XP gave you a progress bar though
<BUGabundo> I stop using hibernate two cycles ago
<kklimonda_> Windows 7 doesn't give any progress bar
<BUGabundo> but now, when battery ends , it goes into some kind of state
<BUGabundo> that's not suspend nor hiberate
<BUGabundo> and never resumes
<yofel> then again, *any* swap operation seems to be awfully slow these days, last time I needed like 100MiB of swap my system got almost unusable o.O
<BUGabundo> I don't have swap
<yofel> I don't need swap most of the time, but it's better than oom-killer
<kklimonda_> actually any i/o operations are awfully slow these days.
<kklimonda_> I have to use ionice -c3 when I unpack big archives or I risk freezing Firefox and few other applications.
<yofel> +1
 * BUGabundo blames barriers
 * kklimonda_ doesn't have enough data to decide where to put blame but still hates it :/
<bjsnider> it's the scheduler, probably
<BUGabundo> it been getting worse since lucid beta
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/664107
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 664107 in Ubuntu "Launchpad trademark" [Undecided,Invalid]
 * BUGabundo ducks
<kklimonda_> it's old news :)
<BUGabundo> Reported by Greg Auger on 2010-10-20
<kklimonda_> BUGabundo: it made reddit, identi.ca and few other places ;)
<BUGabundo> its weekend
<BUGabundo> I've been offline
<kklimonda_> oh?
<kklimonda_> you? offline? :P
<kklimonda_> or have you completely switched over to the dark, droidish side? ;)
<BUGabundo> launchpad trademark LOL
<BUGabundo> n8 peeps
<pepee> hi. is there a good channel for resolving problems other than #ubuntu?
<pepee> if someone can help me: got this from a kernel panic  http://pastebin.com/WVE4Ayts  (ubuntu maverick)
<rww> !crossposting
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<rww> plus, maverick is offtopic for this channel.
<pepee> sadly, no one is helping me... anyway, thanks.
<pepee> bye
<robertf> Hello
<robertf> I'd like to try ubuntu natty, when the iso images will be available?
<penguin42> robertf: I think a while yet; I'm not sure when the ISOs start; things like do-release-upgrade and update-manager -d don't happen yet; the only way to try it is by editing sources.list and doing an apt-get dist-upgrade at the moment - it's very early
<robertf> penguin42: i prefer a fresh install :)
<jbicha> robertf: very litle has changed so far
<BUGabundo> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.39.1+svn3077-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 422 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<BUGabundo> maverick?
<BUGabundo> I knew something was wrong with it
<BUGabundo> someone uploaded the wrong file/pocket
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I seem to have 5.39.1+svn3124-1
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> but that one is higher
<BUGabundo> but fails to upgrade cause it was removed
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Me thinks that bot needs its brain updating
<BUGabundo> no, my APT db says the same
<penguin42> apt-cache show shows 3124 for me
<BUGabundo> and good afternoon everyone o/
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 5.39.1+svn3077-1ubuntu1
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 5.39.1+svn3124-1
<BUGabundo>      5.39.1+svn3124-1 0        500 mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/ natty/main amd64 Packages
<BUGabundo>  *** 5.39.1+svn3077-1ubuntu1 0        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<penguin42> yeh so you're just not upto date
<BUGabundo> I can't ... it fails to fetch the file
<BUGabundo> maybe it's the list of mirrors that is outdated
 * BUGabundo snake eyes jpds
<BUGabundo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BUGabundo>   python-paramiko: Depends: python-crypto (>= 2.1.0-2) but 2.0.1+dfsg1-4ubuntu2 is installed.
<BUGabundo> this ones have been dragging since I upgraded to natty
<BUGabundo> W: Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/pool/universe/c/compizconfig-settings-manager/compizconfig-settings-manager_0.8.2-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<BUGabundo>   404  Not Found [Mirror: http://cesium.di.uminho.pt/pub/ubuntu-archive/]
<BUGabundo> one of the mirrors much be wanky
<BUGabundo> getting bad keys too
<BUGabundo> changing to MAIN mirror
<penguin42> anyone know if Atoms can do 64bit?
<BUGabundo> 2nd gen, maybe
<BUGabundo> 1st gen, no
<penguin42> know how I can tell?
<BUGabundo> by the chip model
<BUGabundo> those N something
<BUGabundo> let me read it up, in wikipedia
<penguin42> I'll check on Intel's site
<penguin42> bah, 32 bit
<penguin42> It's the N270 I've got
<BUGabundo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Atom
<BUGabundo> some of the n2, and all n3 and n4 are 64bits capable
<BUGabundo> they no longer are really low power, are they?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Yeh this guy isn't http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=36331
<BUGabundo> from 2w to 13w :\
<penguin42> well, it's still 1/10th of a high end one
<penguin42> but yeh 13W is getting a bit silly
<penguin42> most annoying, I was looking at the v4l code 32/64bit compat code but the only machine I've got with a camera is 32bit
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> python-paramiko:
<BUGabundo>   Depends: python-crypto (>=2.1.0-2) but 2.0.1+dfsg1-4ubuntu2 is to be installed
<BUGabundo> anyone can get that installed?
<penguin42> apparently
<penguin42> oh no
<penguin42> yeh paramiko is stuck for me as well
<BUGabundo> been like that for over two weeks :(
<BUGabundo> I wish any of my both browser WOULDN'T CRASH
<penguin42> is it a plugin?
<BUGabundo> I guess it mozilla way of tellimg me to finally move to FF4
<BUGabundo> I've never run any "old" app so long
<BUGabundo> I usually upgrade to that latest browser version available
<BUGabundo> but one of my most used plugins doesn't work, nor did grease monkey
<BUGabundo> let me check now
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I don't use ff heavily on this machine that I've got natty on, but it's just played a youtube video OK
<BUGabundo> oh it works great for a while
<BUGabundo> crashes are randonm
<penguin42> yeh, I don't use it that regularly - are you usign 64bit flash or 32bit +nspluginwrapper?
<BUGabundo> 64bits
<BUGabundo> "square" preview 2
<penguin42> yeh well, I do like having my Flash in a separate process
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> time to remove it then
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> lets see how long I survive
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> still can't move to ff4
<BUGabundo> ~/.mozilla$ mv plugins/libflashplayer.so .
<BUGabundo> Flash BE GONE
<robertf> jbicha: thank you
<RoC_MasterMind> Anyone else get a boot hang after installing ubuntu server to an iscsi root?  I get this: http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/9383/screenshotwrw.png
<BUGabundo> Priority Inbox  225,936k
<BUGabundo> Inbox (1) 371,836k
<BUGabundo> Seesmic 633,708k
<BUGabundo> chromium really likes its memory
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, did gmailchecker work for you?
<BUGabundo> never
<BUGabundo> let me retry
<bjsnider> in what sense did it not work?
<BUGabundo>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/desktopcouch/start_local_couchdb.py", line 236, in start_couchdb
<bjsnider> i thought he'd fixed that issue
<bjsnider> it doesn't work for me either, but only because the inbox link doesn't show up in the messaging menu
<knittl> woohooo
<knittl> when should i upgrade? :]
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-17
<zniavre_> hello
<zniavre_> what is the command line to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 ?
<zniavre_> please*
<arand_> you just sed sources.list for now. And yeah, count on it breaking..
<zniavre_> ok thank you
<zniavre_> tty are still available or everything is broken ?
<arand_> Well, atm there's very few changes at all, but it is likely to mess up a couple of times in the wild early dev cycle, s'what I meant
<zniavre_> ok
<FernandoMiguel> good afternoon folks
<AlexForce22> hi this is my first time using IRC
<AlexForce22> hi drussell
<AlexForce22> hi
<AlexForce22> anyone here
<drussell> AlexForce22: hiya
<Pici> AlexForce22: This channel isn't really active as 12.04 development has barely started, #ubuntu-offtopic exists for offtopic chat.
<AlexForce22> ok
<AlexForce22> i do apologise
<AlexForce22> am new to irc so am tryin to find list of channel but help command dont give me the list
<Ian_Corne> there's #ubuntu
<Ian_Corne> which will probably be for you
<Ian_Corne> :)
<Ian_Corne> unless you're already on 12.04
<AlexForce22> no
<AlexForce22> am on 10.10
<Ian_Corne> then i'd advise you to seek help in #ubuntu
<AlexForce22> 12.04 is the next LTS... cant wait to start learing ubuntu standard
<AlexForce22> how do i quit.
<Ian_Corne> type /join #ubuntu
<Ian_Corne> actually it all depends on your client
<Stanley00> AlexForce22: type /part to quit a channel
<Ian_Corne> but that will probably work i guess
<AlexForce22> thanks, is there a way to view all channels.
<Ian_Corne> there is, but don't do that
<Ian_Corne> there's way to many channels
<Stanley00> AlexForce22: type /msg alis help to get a list
<AlexForce22> ok
<AlexForce22> later guys.. i am a C/C++ coder, slow but surely changin my friends to Ubuntu.. U guys rock.
<Ian_Corne> :)
<AlexForce22> later.. hope to be on ur team soon.
<carli2> i can host a NAT connection with network-manager for 2 seconds
<carli2> it works fine, but after 2 seconds, it disconnects
<carli2> i reported this bug a month ago
<carli2> but it was not fixed
<carli2> is there anyone working on this problem?
<carli2> or do you defend this as a "designed feature"?
<FernandoMiguel> carli2: on Precise? or 11.10?
<carli2> FernandoMiguel: 11.10. it works on all older ubuntu versions
<carli2> and i hope, it will work in precise again
<FernandoMiguel> carli2: for support on 11.10 you must try #ubuntu not +1
<FernandoMiguel> you can try NM ppa and see if it is fixed there , on trunk
<carli2> okay
<Ian_Corne> updating my ati machine to 12.04
<Ian_Corne> fglrx is broken under 11.10 anyways :p
<FernandoMiguel> Ian_Corne: WOOT WOOT
<bjsnider> fglrx isn't broken, it's functionally challenged
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> I'm on a 6950
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: how is vdpau support?
<bjsnider> in what, fglrx?
<FernandoMiguel> no
<FernandoMiguel> nvidia
<FernandoMiguel> or nouveua
<bjsnider> you continued your unbroken streak of misspelling nouveau
<bjsnider> vdpau in nvidia is great
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: one day.... one day, ill get it
<FernandoMiguel> is the boot times better with BLOB?
<FernandoMiguel> it sucked last time
<bjsnider> need to take a french class
<FernandoMiguel> I love my 10 sec boot
<FernandoMiguel> I did... for 5 years
<bjsnider> not sure if boot times are affected
<FernandoMiguel> it used to be at least 3x slower
<FernandoMiguel> but ill try it
<FernandoMiguel> need to quiet my GPU fans too
<FernandoMiguel> they are always ON
<bjsnider> well, adaptive power management works well
<bjsnider> i bought a card without a fan to minimize noise
<FernandoMiguel> ahah
<FernandoMiguel> it's a laptop
<FernandoMiguel> those aren't an option
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: maybe I'm missing some app to manage power
<FernandoMiguel> I've been cannibalizing my system, stripping everything to a minimal install.
<FernandoMiguel> ubuntu-desktop bring too much stuff I don't care for
<bjsnider> could be
<FernandoMiguel> and I made it worse by having other -desktop meta installed ... like kde and lubuntu
<akgraner> Reminder: Contributing to Ubuntu at a Local level: A Roadmap - Randall Ross (rrnwexec) starts at 1500 UTC
<bjsnider> akgraner, starts where?
<akgraner> #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<akgraner> bjsnider, ^^^^
<akgraner> Up Next  at 1600 UTC in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom chat for Ubuntu Open Week is Getting the most out of LoCo Teams Portal - mhall119
<mhall119> and nigelb
<sharpshooter> Hai all !! I changed my mouse icon theme , after that my new  theme only works with my web browser !
<gnomefreak> there is no way to remove libqtcore4 and keep unity2d
<gnomefreak> trying to rid system of kde apps
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> unity2d is based on qt
<jtaylor> and qt != kde
<jtaylor> kde is based on qt thats all
<gnomefreak> yeah i know i just want kde off systeme well as much as possible. i guess synaptic or software center is best
<jtaylor> removing kderuntime should mostly do the trick
<jtaylor> or kde-runtime-data
<bjsnider> the others should then be orphaned
<jtaylor> => autoremove
<gnomefreak> automoc removes alot of kde apps
<bjsnider> that's the idea
<gnomefreak> ok ill add that
<gnomefreak> it seems kubuntu-desktop installs a crap load of apps and libs.
<Ian_Corne> obviously..
<gnomefreak> >450 but the looks of it that does not include important libqt* but it will clean it enough for my purpose
<gnomefreak> ill be back need smoke
<bjsnider> the raison d'etre of the -desktop metapackages is so you can install the whole gnome/kde/whatever environment, so naturally there are going to be a lot of packages attached to each one
<FernandoMiguel> A LOT
<gnomefreak> yeah but i didnt expect that many. like all the educational apps. i would have thought that would have been a different meta package
<genii-around> gnomefreak: Maybe your APT::Install-Recommends or APT::Install-Suggests is set
<gnomefreak> its possable but cant check atm too many things going at once  :(
<gnomefreak> be back upgrade is on :)
<gnomefreak> i cant find a way to format a mem stick, where did it go?
<gnomefreak> used to right click and the choice was there. now right click offers open* eject safely remove
<gnomefreak> and the menu isnt helpful either
<gnomefreak> any ideas?
<jbicha> gnomefreak: you can format with Disk Utility
<gnomefreak> looking. thanks
<FernandoMiguel> gnomefreak: or gparted
<gnomefreak> i got it thanks guys
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-18
<anshrpr1> cmake command failed while configuring touchlib on ubuntu 11.10. Following this tutorial: http://theworm.tw/2011/04/2-how-to-install-touchlib-on-linux/  Here is the generated error: http://pastebin.com/dazLtWX7
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<MTecknology> is it out yet?
<bjsnider> that is good comedy
<freedom07> wow
<freedom07> still open channel
<geser> see the topic, it's already for precise
<freedom07> k
<freedom07> when do the daily builds start?
<pangolin> not till UDS-P is over
<pi_guest> hi
<mekwall> http://www.factzoo.com/sites/all/img/mammals/baby-pangolin.jpg <-- That's where we are now :)
<FernandoMiguel> LOLOLOLOL
<yofel> isn't it sweet :P
<penguin42> I bet those claws can hurt
<penguin42> it looks like he's on the phone
<jtaylor> what use is this tmpfile given by update manager when clicking on details'?
<jtaylor> I don't see any logs there (yes opened with sudo=
<jtaylor> or where is the terminal log placed now?
<jtaylor> (no idea if this is an oneiric or precise issue, I have not used the update-manager in month :/ )
<jtaylor> of course I nce do and its stuck somewhere and I get no logs, stupid guis ^^
<jtaylor> a figured it out, was apt-listchanges screwing with it
<Ian_Corne> where's UDS this time?
<BrickBag> Ian_Corne: http://uds.ubuntu.com/ ?
<BrickBag> The Caribe Royal, Orlando, Florida, USA, 31 October – 4 November, 2011
<Ian_Corne> kinda far :p
<Ian_Corne> thanks :)
<Pici> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 31 October and 4 November in Orlando, Florida - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/ for more details
<genii-around> I wonder if they're going to Disney
<bjsnider> cwillu_at_work, lwn published a "where's btrfsck?" article a week ago...
<FernandoMiguel> fear!!!!
<smallfoot-> Unity sucks so I use gnome-panel, but it uses Metacity which sucks, how do I enable Compiz?
<Pici> smallfoot-: This channel is not open for support of Oneiric.
 * Pici points at topic
<smallfoot-> but im banned from #ubuntu lol
<FernandoMiguel> smallfoot-: alias compizB='DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace &'
<smallfoot-> unsure what that does
<FernandoMiguel> it's an alias to add to your .bashrc , so you can easily start compiz
<smallfoot-> but i dont want to easily start compiz, i want compiz to be the window manager when i login to gnome-panel session
<FernandoMiguel> if you find out how, let me know.... I tried for 5 months and couldn't
<bjsnider> what happens f you add that command to the startup list?
<smallfoot-> maybe i need dconf-editor
<arand> Hmm, latest git is unable to install, common issue, and is there a point in bugreporting at this stage?
<arand> 'is it a common issue?
<tomodachi> arand: i'm not using +1 but I have a issue beliving that git isnt working
<tomodachi> since this would be one of the most common features by any developer "trying" out +1
<tomodachi> and if it was i'm sure they would all know!
<arand> Hmm, the unable to backup link.. too many links error I am getting only googles a fs corruption suggestion...
<smallfoot-> unity overwhelms with me with idiotic package suggestions that i didnt ask for
<smallfoot-> how can i disable that?
<philipballew> where can I download a 12.04 iso?
<micahg> philipballew: got a time machine?
<arand> philipballew: I do not think they are avaialable yet
<arand> philipballew: Just get 11.10 and upgrade from there
<philipballew> micahg, there is a daily iso somewhere I think
<arand> (and expect zombies, of course)
<arand> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<arand> I think that still points to oo
<micahg> philipballew: not yet, hence the question about the time machine
<arand> So no, no pp isos yet
<philipballew> micahg, If I had a time machine I'd probably go back a few thousand years. Then whold look smart
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: or anyone else: ati drivers wiki or PPA?
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, i don't understand the question
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: have a friend with ATI... it's tooooo slow ! trying to find him another driver package
<bjsnider> well, you've got the oneiric fglrx or the radeon driver
<FernandoMiguel> k
<FernandoMiguel> both on archives?
<bjsnider> yes
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-19
<cwillu_at_work> bjsnider, yeah, I commented on it :p
<cwillu_at_work> as did chris, josef, and so forth :p
<cwillu_at_work> honestly, the article missed most of the interesting points of the debate  ("what did you mean by fsck exactly?")
<cwillu_at_work> notable that some of the most vitriolic comments were demanding chris' head for not releasing the tool that's already been released for 2 years now :p
<cwillu_at_work> (the diagnostic)
 * cwillu_at_work grumbles
 * cwillu_at_work goes to bed
<FernandoMiguel> morning
<DoverOs> so i installed ccsm and it broke my unity
<DoverOs> all there is, is the top bar with the default desktop options
<DoverOs> is there anyway to reconfigure unity without a reinstall?
<Ian_Corne> unity --reset
<Ian_Corne> I trust you're on 12.04
<Ian_Corne> and not sneekingly trying to get help about 11.10 in here!
<DoverOs> oh ya, i'm on the bleeding edge and all that jazz
<Ian_Corne> good :)
<DoverOs> thanks
<akgraner> Day 3 of Open Week just started - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<akgraner> Up next for Ubuntu Open Week in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat at 1400 UTC is How to contribute translating Ubuntu -- David Planella (dpm)
<FernandoMiguel> oh and gnome-do is broken after the update
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: where were we?
<akgraner> Up next for Ubuntu Open Week in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat at 1500 UTC is Volunteer Leadership -What does it take? - akgraner
<sharpshooter> hai all any Idea for how to remove dots from lightDM ?
<sharpshooter> hai all any idea how to remove dots from lightdm ?
<farciarz84> hi I've added ppa xorg-edgers and .... I cannot log in into ubuntu session. Other sessions 2d and gnome classic are supported
<jbicha> farciarz84: have you ever used ppa-purge ?
<farciarz84> jbicha: no
<jbicha> you should use ppa-purge to reset the updates from the PPA back to their usual versions and disable the PPA
<farciarz84> jbicha: but updates improved usability of sandy bridge intel gpu
<farciarz84> in simple words I'd like to use them
<farciarz84> will ubuntu 11.10 be shipped with mesa 7.12?
<Pici> 11.10 is already out.
<farciarz84> Pici: with 7.11
<Pici> farciarz84: I wouldn't think so, I don't see that we've done that in the past with prior releases and mesa versions.
<AlanBell> evening all
<AlanBell> is there a guide somewhere on installing precise?
<jtaylor> sed -i -e "s/oneiric/precise/g /etc/sources.list
<jtaylor> only update when you know what you are doing
<AlanBell> thanks
<AlanBell> only doing a VM and I kind of know what I am doing
<orated> Hello! Does Canonical and Kubuntu backports for Oneiric up and ready for sun-java6-* and new KDE version?
<orated> Is Canonical* ..
<maxb> find, leave then
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-20
<deithrian> Hello guys FUCK YOU for releasing 11.10 with broken DSL that is all thank you (:
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule DoverOs
<DoverOs> i see
<m4yer> ich hab probleme mit wine auf einem 64bit-system ... es sagt, dass es opengl nicht finden kann ...
<m4yer> err:wgl:has_opengl Failed to load libGL: libGL.so.1: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<m4yer> err:wgl:has_opengl OpenGL support is disabled.
<m4yer> jemand zufällig eine idee, wie ich das fixen kann? wine:i386 wirft bergeweise abhängigkeitsprobleme auf
<m4yer> oh, wrong channel, never mind ...
<gnomefreak> t
<bazhang> gnomefreak, hi
<gnomefreak> hi bazhang
<RafaelItpro> Hello Guys!
<RafaelItpro> Someone tell me how to make a VM of Ubuntu 4.12?
<RafaelItpro> 12.04
<sagaci> RafaelItpro: desktop?
<RafaelItpro> yes!
<Ian_Corne> install 11.10 in the vm and upgrade
<Ian_Corne> to 12.04
<RafaelItpro> ok Ian_Corne thansk!
<RafaelItpro> Where you live?
<RafaelItpro> I am Brazilian.
<Ian_Corne> I'm Belgian
<patdk-wk> I'm a mutt
<RafaelItpro> Working at a university and use 100% of our Ubuntu servers.
<RafaelItpro> On the desktop environment for Ubuntu is 80%.
<Ian_Corne> I don't know what you're talking about :p
<gnomefreak> how do i use the cube? or any other compiz settings i have enabled. like water, wobbly windows, ect...
<Azelphur> gnomefreak: install compizconfig settings manager
<gnomefreak> it is , let me check but i think it is
<gnomefreak> yes it isd
<gnomefreak> is
<gnomefreak> i enabled them just cant get them to do anything
<Azelphur> try relogging, sometimes ccsm settings don't take effect for some reason
<h00k> This channel isn't for 11.10 support
<gnomefreak> h00k: and im not on 11.10
<gnomefreak> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Description:	Ubuntu precise (development branch)
<gnomefreak> Release:	12.04
<gnomefreak> brgb try signing in again
<gnomefreak> yeah im still not getting anything. example water effects key combo is alt+super andf nothing happens
<gnomefreak> sorry ctrl+super
<gnomefreak> ctrl+super gives each icon in launcher panel numbers
<h00k> gnomefreak: just Super by itself gives each icon numbers in the launcher
<gnomefreak> ctrl+alt+down does not use cube but brings up a desktop switer box
<gnomefreak> so its ignoring the ctrl
<gnomefreak> me is just going on key combos in compiz settings advanced search
<gnomefreak> radeontool is installed by default but when you use show you get this message in description
<gnomefreak> WARNING: Radeontool code has not been completely audited and may contain bugs that could damage your hardware. Use at your own risk.
<penguin42> damage to wildlife may not be impossible; do not use if you plan on having children......
<penguin42> gnomefreak: I like the collection of warnings on hdparm, the flags vary from DANGEROUS, through VERY DANGEROUS to EXTREMELY DANGEROUS
<gnomefreak> lol
<Pici> nice
<genii-around> Shouldn't it be using sdparm now?
 * gnomefreak thinks we should *NOT* include packages with these warnings in default install. but hey thats just me
<gnomefreak> since hdparm in installed by default and sdparm isnt i would say use either but we are expected to ise hdparm maybe?
<gnomefreak> s/ose/use
<gnomefreak> ise even
<penguin42> gnomefreak: The problem is that they are useful tools to dig yourself out of a hole; but you can make a very big one with them
<gnomefreak> true
<GTRsdk> Has anyone been able to successfully upgrade from Lucid to Precise?
<Stanley00> GTRsdk: precise? It's not started yet...
<GTRsdk> Stanley00: I have th e sources.list entries, and  they work fine.
<carli2> hi
<carli2> will 12.04 support the pandora platform?
<GTRsdk> I didn't run any Lucid updates
<GTRsdk> So that could be an issue
<GTRsdk> carli2: I would imagine it would work, as lo ng as Debian works on it
<jbicha> carli2: what in the world is the pandora platform?
<carli2> jbicha: google for "openpandora"
<jbicha> but maybe I don't want to open pandora! ;)
<GTRsdk> carli2: I think Debian would have to be able to run on openpandora first
<carli2> GTRsdk: an other problem would be the proprietary gpu driver which needs EGL and enables GLES 1.1/2.0. but when precise introduces wayland, it should be no problem
<GTRsdk> carli2: It appears to use the ARM processor, so I think it would work if the graphics will work properly.
<jbicha> it also depends on what you mean by "support", Unity won't work well on an 800x480 screen
<carli2> fail :D
<GTRsdk> Would updating some packagies from Oneiric help?
<GTRsdk> That doesn't work, since Precise must have some new packages.
<bjsnider> someone named a platform "openpandora"? you cannot be serious
<penguin42> bjsnider: Well, once it's open
<e\ectro> what is the max character length of a username?
<csgeek> I'm having essentially the same problem as: http://serverfault.com/questions/321724/ubuntu-server-upgrade-over-ssh-hang
<csgeek> anyone have any hints/suggestions?
<GTRsdk> It looks like Lucid to Precise isn't yet possible... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Ian_Corne> who the hell upgrades over ssh :p
<guntbert> csgeek: don't worry about the message for now - use top/htop/iotop to determine if there is any activity from the upgrade process
<Pici> I do.
<Pici> GTRsdk: Of course it isn't.  Precise is nearly the same thing as Oneiric at this point.
<GTRsdk> Pici: That's somewhat disappointing... Is there a way to rescure a Lucid computer that tried to upgrade to Precise?
<Pici> GTRsdk: Restore from your backup.
<GTRsdk> Pici: deja dup?
<jbicha> csgeek: I've upgraded several times over ssh, it requires a bit of babysitting as I regularly get freezes
<penguin42> jbicha: That's somewhere between brave and foolhardy.....
<csgeek> it's not the ssh part I'm concerned about.. it's the I'm stuck
<csgeek> I'm sitting at the physical machine.. the error was identical
<Pici> GTRsdk: whatever backup you made before you started this upgrade.
<jbicha> GTRsdk: why do you expect a Lucid to Precise upgrade to work? most devs are still on Oneiric
<GTRsdk> Pici: I didn't make any backups, so how should I make one on Lucid?
<jbicha> csgeek: I don't remember the exact commands I had to use, basically I used top to see what apt/dpkg command was stuck so I could kill it
<csgeek> guntbert: it was stuck on that for over 20-30 minutes
<jbicha> and do sudo dpkg --configure -a and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade repeatedly until it finishes
<jbicha> but please don't blame me if you have problems doing that
<Pici> GTRsdk: I don't know what to say.
<csgeek> yeah.. I Ctrl+C ed it already
<csgeek> I'm going back and forth between dpkg --configure + upgrade
<jbicha> penguin42: what else can you do when you're renting a webserver you don't have physical access to?
<jbicha> actually last time I used ps aux | grep apt or grep dpkg, a bit more "precise" than just using top
<penguin42> jbicha: The company I use has a separate ssh access to the console, separate from the installation in the VM
<iceroot> as it seems there are already 12.04 packages http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/  but "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"  is not showing 12.04.
<yofel> iceroot: it won't until alpha1
<yofel> for now you need to s/oneiric/precise/ in your sorces.list by hand
<yofel> *sources.list
<jbicha> iceroot: upgrading to 12.04 isn't supported yet either, even for early adopters :)
<iceroot> ah ok, so "do-release-upgrade -d" is doing more then just searching for the 12.04 repo
<arand> It does some sanity checks, disables PPAs, afaik
<iceroot> but using stable isnt fun :( its mainstream *gg*
<iceroot> any timeline for alpha1?
<iceroot> ah topic...
<Pici> And it shouldn't need to be mentioned (...) but upgrading from Lucid isn't supported yet either.
<iceroot> :)
<yofel> oh right, LTS upgrade time, this'll be fun ^^
<iceroot> without wayland its boring :)
<yofel> well, that doesn't affect me at least, as I'm on nvidia
<iceroot> i think that change will affect alot
<iceroot> imo the biggest change in the last years much bigger then gnome2 -> unity or upstart
<FernandoMiguel> hi
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: ping
<bjsnider> hi
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: /j #ubuntu-mozilla
<bjsnider> why?
<FernandoMiguel> cause you said you were willing to give chromium packing a help
<bjsnider> i tried to build it here last night
<FernandoMiguel> please join
<bjsnider> the source of the latest code is 220mb compressed
<FernandoMiguel> you can get more help there
<FernandoMiguel> chrisccoulson: is just trying to package a new build
<bjsnider> there's nobody there
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: /j #ubuntu-mozillateam sorry
<bjsnider> source package is too big for my connection
<FernandoMiguel> okay
<habanany> anybody help ? im using a 4gb usb, what should be the parmeter to put in ... spaces used to preserve files across reboots ubuntu only size unebootin
<habanany> forgot to mention , im istalling ubuntu 11.04 live persistent
<arand> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<arand> habanany: Support for non-dev releases in #ubuntu
<habanany> ok
<arand> I was looking for the !support factoid, rather :)
<Pici> The !$developmentversion factoid in #ubuntu normally pushes you to this channel, its sort of logical to think the opposite would work here.
<Pici> But it doesn't, too bad.
<FernandoMiguel> anyone knows where I can get extra support for ARM?
<FernandoMiguel> planning to look to buy a arm laptop
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, did you buy a new craptop?
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: What form of support?
<FernandoMiguel> and test run arm on it
<FernandoMiguel> s/arm/ubuntu
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: There is a #ubuntu-arm
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: laptop DIED :(
<bjsnider> i know
<bjsnider> it's not dead, it's just functionally challenged
<FernandoMiguel> ahah
<FernandoMiguel> sure
<FernandoMiguel> no GPU
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: There is quite a range of different ARM versions; make sure you get something fairly new; something based on a Cortex-a9 preferably
<FernandoMiguel> works great as a server ....
<FernandoMiguel> bl
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: And preferably with Neon
<johnjohn101> anyone here?
<penguin42> maybe
<johnjohn101> i was reading about the goals for pangolin and had some questions about multiple monitors
<penguin42> hmm I don't know anything about the goals
<johnjohn101> it's ok, just wanted to know what some of the issues with multiple monitors are are why they are hard to setup.
<johnjohn101> Precise Pangolin will also offer better support for multiple monitors, Shuttleworth said.
<penguin42> johnjohn101: The graphics drivers seem to be less stable on multiple monitors - memory allocation is difficult for them I think
<penguin42> johnjohn101: There are also questions about whether Unity works well on multiple monitors - e.g. where do you put the dock and where do the menus live
<johnjohn101> so it's really the proprietary drivers that have the issues and not x.org?
<johnjohn101> i can understand those issues with the DE for sure.
<penguin42> even the Intel drivers are touchy on multiple monitors
<johnjohn101> yeah, it would be nice to get this addressed once and for all in the linux world
<johnjohn101> just like the had the focus on hibernate/suspend and udev
<johnjohn101> i really thought xorg.conf went away.
<penguin42> it has mostly - most stuff is auto detected
<johnjohn101> i appreciate the insignt
<penguin42> multi monitor seems to work pretty well on the Lucid laptop (Intel graphics) i use for work; I can pick the laptop up and wonder into a meeting room and come back to my desk and plug my external monitor in with not too much hastle
<johnjohn101> very cool.
<johnjohn101> when my wife is getting dual monitors at work, you know it's becoming mainstream!!
<penguin42> actually the one thing I'd like is a bit more intelligence about being able to remember preferences - e.g. Gnome on Lucid always defaults to it putting the new monitor on the right which is incorrect for my current desk at work!
<johnjohn101> are you actually working on the next release?
<penguin42> no, I'm just a volunteer
<johnjohn101> i wish i had time to attend uds.  always love to read what comes out of there
<johnjohn101> hard to believe ubuntu is 7 years old.   i installed the first version with the red shipit cds but didn't make it my make desktop until 9.10
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-21
<gnomefreak> can anyone on 12.04 empty the trash bin? either right click and choose to empty or open and try to empty
<gnomefreak> here right click doesnt show anything and opening it has empty greyed out, however in that same window i am able to restore files
<gnomefreak> also anyone know if deja-dup backs up all files or just the ones that have changed?
<iceroot> gnomefreak: first run is all files, the second run is the diff to the first run
<gnomefreak> thanks
<iceroot> gnomefreak: so dont delete the first backup by hand, let the program handle the rotation
<gnomefreak> ok i cant find how to re align the cells in calc. after editing a file you need to reset/realign the cells
<gnomefreak> iceroot: got it thanks
<gnomefreak> nevermind i found the reset button
<gnomefreak> :)
<alex-> When was developer summit?
<Pici> alex-: It hasn't happened yet.
<Pici> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 31 October and 4 November in Orlando, Florida - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/ for more details
<alex-> so at 4 november there is more information?
<gnomefreak> some time after the 4th
<gnomefreak> they need time to get home and write stuff up and so on
 * gnomefreak not here right now
<Ian_Corne> but you are!
<alex-> gnome-panel haves no installation canidate
<alex-> nvm
<th_> For Precise Pangolin, Canonical is planning to invest resources in support and maintenance to increase the Ubuntu desktop LTS length from 3 years to 5 years (bringing it up to the same length as the server LTS), and to offer additional updates for new hardware through the standard SRUs and point releases in the first two years of the LTS.
<th_> nice
<genii-around> Interesting.
<Ian_Corne> iceroot:
<Ian_Corne> were you the kernel panic guy?
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: yes
<Ian_Corne> I think i just had a panic using kernel 3.0.9
<Ian_Corne> :(
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: same for me
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: last night. already posted on the bug, maybe you can append your panic too
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/869502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 869502 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ian_Corne> i did take a picture :)
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: ever had one with 3.0.0.11?
<iceroot> maybe my tests have just not been long enough with 3.0.0.11
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: but you mean 3.1rc9 right?
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> 3.0.0-9
<Ian_Corne> so it's worse :(
<iceroot> :(
<iceroot> seems whole 3.x is broken
<iceroot> for eeepc
<Ian_Corne> -9 is the oldest 3.x kernel I've got
<Ian_Corne> I'm thinking it's intel's fault
<iceroot> i guess its because of 3.1. its acting the same like another os containing 3.1 ... :)
<Ian_Corne> :D
<iceroot> i even dont know what component is bringing up the panics
<iceroot> that would make things easier for me
<iceroot> can you append your important news about 3.0.0.9 to that bug?
<Ian_Corne> Yes, but my instant upload isn't uploading the picture
<Ian_Corne> grr
<Ian_Corne> Ah it's busy uploading videos
<Ian_Corne> first
<iceroot> :)
<h31> Hi all. Can experienced Ubuntu users tell, when (from which stage of development) 12.04 will not crash every time?
<Ian_Corne> beta1
<h31> I want to try it on my machine.
<Ian_Corne> should not crash every time
<Ian_Corne> this version
<Ian_Corne> will crash more then every time
<Ian_Corne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<Ian_Corne> there's not much different from 11.10 anyways yet
<h31> Ian_Corne: :(
<h31> I wanted to update my 10.04, it's too old and new apps can't work with it.
<Ian_Corne> you can update to 11.10
<Ian_Corne> there's a setting in update-manager
<Ian_Corne> but I've got to go, sorry
<kaparen> h31: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades
<h31> kaparen: is Oneiric really stable?
<guntbert> h31: it is released, so it is stable - very few changes except security updates
<Laibsch> I'm having trouble to bring up my network on a fresh command-line system (precise).  My network card is e100 and rmmod and modproce identifies it as eth0 in syslog.  But "sudo ifup eth0" and "sudo ifconfig eth0 10.10.10.10" tell me the device is not there.
<soakda> i have ubuntu 11.10 and have problem with booting fakeraid (dualboot with windows 7), everything installed like a charm, it even booted after installation to both windows and ubuntu but after updating and rebooting one more time i get kernel panic and message that root= is wrong, didn't get any help on #ubuntu..
<genii-around> soakda: 11.10 support is now in the regular #ubuntu channel
<soakda> genii-around: i know ;/
<genii-around> soakda: Sometimes you have to give it a while before someone responds to your question.
<soakda> genii-around: i did, but thanks
<kjeldahl> This may be of interest to some Unity users who aren't thrilled with the new alt-tab behaviour: https://plus.google.com/107657528816470202239/posts/JDbSe9yGHWM
<Laibsch> I'm having trouble to bring up my network on a fresh command-line system (precise).  My network card is e100 and rmmod and modproce identifies it as eth0 in syslog.  But "sudo ifup eth0" and "sudo ifconfig eth0 10.10.10.10" tell me the device is not there.
<dajhorn> Laibsch: Check whether `ethtool` recognizes the interface.
<Laibsch> dajhorn: "ethtool -i eth0" gives "no such device"
<dajhorn> Laibsch: Okay, then you need to go through the motions of troubleshooting and manually plumbing the interface.  Check /proc, /sys, the logs, etc.  Maybe file a bug for the +1 release.
<penguin42> Laibsch: Have you tried ifconfig -a     maybe it's not called eth0 any more
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-22
<intangir> i was running do-release-upgrade and i accidently hit ctrl-C and it CUT OUT OF THE WHOLE UPGRADE PROCESS after it had already halfway finished installing new packages....
<intangir> now it still has a lock on my package system
<intangir> and i cant restart the existing deal
<urlin2u> intangir, try this command sudo apt-get -f install
<urlin2u> intangir, maybe this one first  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intangir> doesnt work
<intangir> let me try that one..
<pangolin> delete the lock file
<intangir> says its locked
<intangir> it still shows the old process running in ps
<pangolin> kill it
<intangir> it shows a maasssiiiiive install, it was updating config files
<intangir> can i recover it somehow?
<intangir> it wasnt done
<intangir> it found a diff between two config files, let me drop into a shell
<intangir> said press exit when done..
<intangir> so i started typing a command, typed it wrong, hit Ctrl-C
<intangir> and it just EXITED OUT OF THE WHOLE THING....
<pangolin> why are you yelling
<intangir> normally it just aborts the current command, goes back to shell. same user, same privilege, same shell
<pangolin> ctrl-c whether by mistake or not is supposed to cancel the running process.
<intangir> but this time it aborted the entire root shell, the root install, the upgrade, the ... major system changing upgrade...
<intangir> it was a running shell
<intangir> normally it doesnt exit a shell
<intangir> is there no way to recover the process? if its still running?
<intangir> im pretty freaked out this is a really full featured server with dozens of important services...
<intangir> and i apparently just botched the upgrade....
<jbicha> intangir: try ps aux | grep dpkg or grep apt
<jbicha> and then you can kill whatever processes those are (please don't complain to me if this doesn't help)
<jbicha> and then try sudo dpkg --configure -a and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade as needed until the upgrade finishes
<intangir> this is why i hate upgrading....
<intangir> that seems to have worked
<intangir> what does that command do? reconfigure all the packages?
<jbicha>  the first command should finish configuring the packages that are in the process of being installed
<intangir> oh thats perfect
<intangir> thanks man!!
<jbicha> there's probably a bug there that should be reported and fixed...
<jbicha> I had to take those steps because upgrading over ssh seems to be especially fragile
<intangir> you really saved my ass
<intangir> ya im upgrading over ssh, in screen..
<intangir> but it wasnt a connection problem just .. weird bash normally doesnt exit on ctrl-C
<intangir> it just aborts your current command
<intangir> maybe it wasnt bash
<jbicha> well maybe the upgrade script is wrong
<intangir> anyway i got thru it, except 1 package failed for some reason, hasnt worked much lately anyway.. its zoneminder
<intangir> guess i can just reinstall it after im done
<intangir> i dont think the camera it monitors even works anymore anyway..
<intangir> its very old
<intangir> how do i see what version i have now
<intangir> of ubuntu
<jbicha> lsb_release -a
<intangir> ok so i just went from lucid to maverick only, can i upgrade all the way to .. O? or is that not safe?
<intangir> you supposed to upgrade 1 at a time?
<jbicha> the only supported way is one at a time, except for LTS to LTS
<intangir> oh ok
<intangir> should i reboot between them also?
<intangir> i havent rebooted,... this thing NEVER reboots hehe
<intangir> its been on for like 1-2 years
<jbicha> you should be fine, you won't get to use the new kernel without a reboot
<intangir> my older server before this one, it COULDNT reboot anymore, the hardware was surged and the motherboard was broken, couldnt regulate some chips voltage to boot, but it ran like that for over a year before i noticed
<dlbike76> Hi.  Is precise currently a mirror of oneiric-proposed?
<urlin2u> dlbike76, what?
<intangir> jbicha: i really appreciate all your help man
<dlbike76> urlin2u:  I'm wondering about the packages in the precise archive.  Are they currently all the same as in the oneiric-proposed archive?
<dlbike76> urlin2u:  I noticed that some are the same.
<jbicha> dlbike76: no, some things in oneiric-proposed didn't land in precise yet
<jbicha> and there's quite a bit in precise which will never be in oneiric-proposed
<urlin2u> urlin2u, never heard of precise, could not tell if it was a language issue.
<dlbike76> jbicha, urlin2u:  thanks!
<dlbike76> I'm wondering if I can upgrade my test/development box without any major breakages.
<jbicha> urlin2u: it's the development release that will eventually become Ubuntu 12.04
<jbicha> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<urlin2u> jbicha, doh that makes sense.
<intangir> would it have been too obvious to name it penguin? ;)
<arand> intangir: Given an name like oneiric, what do you expect? :)
<intangir> ya i dont even know what that is
<intangir> onery oinker
<intangir> thats what i wouldve named it
<intangir> odiferous oinker ;)
<intangir> hahahahaha
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<intangir> oops we are disrupting the silence..
<MTecknology> intangir: If you look up what a pangolin is, it'll make sense why that was decided instead of the obvious. off topic, but i wanted to at least mention that you should look up and see why it was decided
<intangir> i read why before
<intangir> something to do with it being able to survive lions ;)
<intangir> and apple is making something named lion
<urlin2u> intangir, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<intangir> i just hope they plan this one out
<intangir> proper prior planning prevents piss poor performance of precise pangolin
<urlin2u> intangir, how long have you been using open source?
<intangir> for a while
<urlin2u> intangir, your lack of a precise hehe answer gives you away.
<intangir> gives away that im annoyed by your question and am deliberately giving you vague answers because i can only assume my answer will be followed by a comment based on too many assumptions?
<intangir> or is that also too much of an assumption? why do you ask
<urlin2u> intangir, exactly; a projection is what your expecting, so you answer in a way that seems to just be a projection itself. I was just curious, with 100's of open source distro's complaing seems seldf serving is all.
<urlin2u> self*
<urlin2u> help or find one that makes you happy.
<intangir> oh i was just playing on the planning, i wanted an excuse to use a phrase with a plenthora of ps
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: seems to be an upstream-bug, so the further communication will be done over the kernel mailinglist
<Ian_Corne> ok
<FernandoMiguel> good afternoon folks
<yofel> hey
<FernandoMiguel> I've rotated the screen (ATI) https://plus.google.com/photos/110410748911890496777/albums/5666373555072049745/5666373556336182354
<FernandoMiguel> but the touchpad isn't rotating... while the mouse is
<FernandoMiguel> anyway to fix it ?
<bjsnider> you goty a new laptop?
<FernandoMiguel> no
<FernandoMiguel> :(
<FernandoMiguel> left it in the store to see if it can be "baked"
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: I'm not sure there is a way to automatically rotate the input - which is a shame
<FernandoMiguel> :(
<escott> FernandoMiguel, you can probably manually rotate with xinput
<penguin42> ooh yes
<penguin42> there is a Coordinate Transformation Matrix listed as a property on my input device
<FernandoMiguel> escott: no nice UI ?
<escott> FernandoMiguel, im not aware of any UI that would expose things like a coord transform matrix, you should just make a script that will make the xrandr and xinput calls at the same time, or try to patch whatever gui you are using for xrandr to also make calls to xinput. but i doubt that would be accepted, you are doing something funky with your hardware :)
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: It would be nice to automate - e.g. holding a laptop on its side to read an A4 page would be nice
<FernandoMiguel> escott: using gnome-display-properties to rotate my screen is something  funky??
<FernandoMiguel> seems really normal
<escott> FernandoMiguel, rotating a laptop with a fixed keyboard to use it in vertical display is a bit funky
<FernandoMiguel> ahah
<penguin42> escott: It works well if you're just reading a doc
<FernandoMiguel> well all this websites that want and demand more vertical space
<escott> FernandoMiguel, before i looked at your photo i figured this was a tablet with a touchscreen display
<FernandoMiguel> and waste horizontal
<FernandoMiguel> escott: it's a regular 15.4" laptop
<FernandoMiguel> with a fixed screen
<penguin42> escott: Tablets are just keyboard deprived laptops :-)
<escott> FernandoMiguel, the point is if the OS had some reason to expect that the touchpad was physically attached to the display (like a touchscreen) then it would be reasonable to expect it to be rotated with the display. but when the touchpad is a normal touchpad, from the OS perspective it might as well be an external touchpad plugged into a USB port. so I don't think you can reasonably expect the xrandr gui to rotate your touchpad with th
<escott> e display
<FernandoMiguel> :\
<FernandoMiguel> I disagree.... but I can't do much about it
<FernandoMiguel> already filed a bug two cicles ago.....
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Hmm I bet you can write a simple shell script to do it
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Given that xinput seems to be able to rotate it, and I think you could read an accelerometer or at least the gnome rotate info from somewhere you should be able to check it every few seconds
<FernandoMiguel> ehe
<escott> FernandoMiguel, I've never seen anyone do what you are doing. so I doubt its high on anyones priority list is all. your path of least resistance is to make yourself a couple scripts. one to rotate and one to unrotate. they are two-liners so it should be easy
<FernandoMiguel> or just create an alias to do it everytime I rotate
<FernandoMiguel> escott: I do... several times
<FernandoMiguel> but I guess I'm special like that
 * penguin42 has wanted to do it
<FernandoMiguel> which doesn't mean more don't use it
<FernandoMiguel> still weird we have such a visible option to do it in the screen properties
<FernandoMiguel> but okay....
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: It's not too unusual to do it on a screen on a non-laptop
<FernandoMiguel> I remember 10 y ago to do it all the time on an intel card with wind XP.... ctrl+alt+ left/right key
<penguin42> e.g. advertising displays and also big montiors on desks
<FernandoMiguel> sure.... where I was working the desginers used DELL LCDs in portrait
<FernandoMiguel> but those weren't stuck to a laptop :()
<FernandoMiguel> I guess mine isn't a very common case
<FernandoMiguel> I could open a poll in the forum or something
<FernandoMiguel> but ICGA
<histo> !entee
<histo> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-23
<iceroot> very nice, 12.04 will get 5 years support for the desktop
<iceroot> http://www.canonical.com/content/ubuntu-1204-feature-extended-support-period-desktop-users
<crunchy> iceroot: Are you really trying to use your desktop with one ubuntu version that long? ;-)
<iceroot> crunchy: no, but companies are :)
<crunchy> iceroot: really? ;)
<iceroot> crunchy: you should know that everything i am saying is true :) specially at the end of the week
<crunchy> iceroot: how could I just miss that fact ;-)
<Guest3437> hi
<Guest3437> hi
<yofel> ah well
 * yofel upgrades to precise
<yofel> 1078 packages to upgrade @_@
<penguin42> main machine?
<FernandoMiguel> hihih
<FernandoMiguel> yofel: DO IT
<yofel> notebook, so yeah, main private machine. I'll keep my eeePC on oneiric at least
<FernandoMiguel> I can't vouche if it is safe
<FernandoMiguel> without my laptop for 4 days
<WaltherFI> Anything new on PP?
<arand> WaltherFI: What do you mean new?
<WaltherFI> Plans, schedules, goals, etc
<arand> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<arand> WaltherFI: SOme discussion on the MLs, but I assume the big checnk of information will come after UDS.
<arand> WaltherFI: There's the LP blueprints as well...
<arand> !blueprints
<ubottu> An explanation of what a blueprint is can be found at https://help.launchpad.net/Blueprint. Want to suggest or discuss ideas of a future project/feature?  With Launchpad you can track blueprints (feature specification summaries) from discussion through review, approval, and implementation.  See https://blueprints.launchpad.net/
<WaltherFI> k, thanks
<arand> There should be a set of them realted to PP  think
<Adys> whats http://extras.ubuntu.com/? i just noticed it on my old alpha laptop
<charlie-tca> Adys: it is the software from 3rd party vendors that is now called "Independent" in 11.10
<Adys> charlie-tca: is that repo deprecated or something? I only see two packages in it
<charlie-tca> It is normally not activated until the release happens.
<charlie-tca> It may be that some of it got moved to partners, so those packages are no longer in it.
<vadi2> Unity is consistently crashing on me and leaving the computer in an usable state when playing a game. Would it be worth me time to debug this issue in Oneiric or would it be dismissed?
<vadi2> *my
<jbicha> vadi2: try #ubuntu this channel is for Precise discussion
<vadi2> Okay
<root_> Hello can someone help me out?
<root_> 206 people and no one can help me? Lol
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-15
<erkan^> is ubuntu 12.10 good stable now?
<bjsnider> erkan^, yeah, it's not bad at all
<home> hey guys
<home> for Kubuntu 12.10, the internet is not working
<home> hello
<home> I need to understand whats happening
<pepee> home, in a console, run ifconfig -a
<home> pepee: Hi there :)
<home> pepee: eth0 has a ip adress
<pepee> can you ping your router?
<home> I am trying to install build-essential, any ideas :D
<home> its receiving it
<home> let me try to ssh into it
<pepee> did you connect it by hand?
<home> okay
<home> I can ssh into my router
<home> so the connection to the router is good
<pepee> ping google from the router?
<home> pepee: yep that works :)
<home> its the router obviously
<pepee> home, run sudo route in the ubuntu machine
<home> okay
<pepee> well, sudo is not needed
<home> and?
<home> pepee: its running in a VM, but I tested it on my lappy too
<pepee> does is show your router?
<home> pepee: same problem on both ends
<pepee> ah
<pepee> hmm it's wifi?
<home> First it was wifi
<home> now its the VM connection
<home> I need this image for tommorow >.<
<home> working
<pepee> vbox or vmware?
<home> vmware
<home> we already connected to the router :/
<home> so
<pepee> ping google from the vm
<home> didnt work
<home> I tried their direct ip too
<home> from here
<pepee> I don't know much about vmware
<pepee> check if there is a channel for it
<home> pepee: thats not the problem
<pepee> make sure to tell them what you have already done
<home> I did it on a physical laptop
<home> same problem
<home> wtf?
<pepee> ah yeah
<pepee> does "route" show your router's IP?
<home> lets recap: ssh works, I can ping my local router
<pepee> yeah
<pepee> route is a command
<home> but if I try to...access the internet, its not working
<home> i think this is a kubuntu problem
<pepee> home, ubuntu comes with networkmanager
<pepee> networkmanager is problematic
<home> 0_0
<home> why is kubuntu being so gay :/
<pepee> again, it's not kubuntu...
<pepee> remove network manager, install wicd
<home> dude
<pepee> tell me if you have the same problem
<home> how to remove network manager?
<pepee> apt-get remove package
<pepee> the problem is that you need internet to install wicd
<home> yeah
<pepee> unless you download the packages needed and install them by hand
<home> :/
<pepee> anyway, again, run route and tell me what do you see
<home> Will wicd fix local ethernet?
<pepee> home, let's see if you can connect to internet first
<pepee> then download wicd and install it
<pepee> I've asked like 3 or 4 times about the output of "route"
<home> pepee:
<pepee> home:
<home> pepee:
<home> lol
<home> uhm, the output of route
<home> let me google how to copy and paste from vmware..haha
<pepee> write it?
<pepee> or just tell me what it says under gateway
<pepee> home, ^ and Destination
<home> brb
<erkan^> hello, i have a problem with window. window doesn't work. i use GNOME Classic
<trism> erkan^: your windows have no decoration?
<erkan^> I have solved a problem now: metacity --replace. trism (-:
<bjsnider> metacity? ugh
<SIR_Taco> :(
<trism> erkan^: yeah use the gnome classic (no effects) session, otherwise you hit bug 1036752 (or you can just enable some plugins with ccsm)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1036752 in gnome-session (Ubuntu Quantal) "[quantal] [regression] Gnome Classic has no compiz plugins loaded" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1036752
<erkan^> what is up?
<erkan^> i use gnome classic with effect, trijntje
<erkan^> trism,
<trism> erkan^: not if you run metacity --replace
<erkan^> i didn't know what was a problem. i have upgraden 12.04 to 12.10 night, trism
<bjsnider> what effects was he talking about?
<trism> bjsnider: one of the Gnome Classic sessions runs with compiz, the other is called the (no effects) session, which uses metacity
<bjsnider> they should both be removed
<erkan^> i see that icons [indicator] doesn't work good with pidgin and xchat
<erkan^> :/
<erkan^> I have seen that xchat is problem by indicator. When I click xChat, later go I close this (minimal) , later want I chat on xChat, but it is new seconde window :/ [sorry i don't speak good english]
<home> pepee: Fuck Kubuntu
<home> pepee: lol
<pepee> lol home
<pepee> what happened?
<home> I gave up
<home> I am like, this is too much work
<home> pepee: I tried wicd, didn't work
<home> so I am using Linux Mint.. :/
<pepee> :/
<home> pepee: its what I usually use so :D
<Tm_T> home: no cursing please
<home> Tm_T: Please put it on the channel topic, before I start cussing at you :)
<home> Tm_T: Anyway, it will happen...I cannot guarantee it :*(
<Tm_T> please try anyway
<Named> Is there a way to get the Dvorak layout in the installer?
<charleyfoxtrot> is it a known bug for the upgrade to 12.10 to break fglxr
<charleyfoxtrot> just upgraded to 12.10 ... fglrx seems to have broke . Unity wasn't starting (no toolbar, no launcher) until I did "sudo apt-get remove --purge fglxr fglxr-amdcccle"
<charleyfoxtrot> tried to reinstall. Get bug at "sudo aticonfig --initial"
<charleyfoxtrot> says there's no recognized adapter, except I was using fglrx with 12.04 so I know there is
<speedy> Just upgraded to 12.10, and things are displayed incorrectly, using ATI Radeon HD 3650, fglrxinfo says BadRequest
<speedy> Unity and top bar disappeared
<MCR1> speedy: Go to A virtual console (Ctrl+Alt+F2 for example) and type "sudo apt-get purge fglrx*"
<MCR1> speedy: After you've finished: "sudo rm -r /etc/X11/xorg.conf", then reboot (it will use gallium, the open source driver, then)
<speedy> MCR1: will try that, thanks for the help!
<MCR1> speedy: *Should* work, as I've used it often before ;)
<fm_> anybody else seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1051955 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1051955 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Hyphenation doubles characters in Calc" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<maxb> Hmm, I've been forced back to radeon from fglrx on quantal (because of AMD dropping support for oldish cards). The Unity launcher reveal is now PAINFULLY slow. I don't suppose anyone has come across a solution?
<frybye> Seems pretty solid to me - what do you folks think?
<louiemat_> command to display Lens in stalled in 12.10
<louiemat_> akgraner -  command to display Lens in stalled in 12.10
<louiemat_> I'm newbe what do you mean by stalled in 12.10
<louiemat_> akgranner - I'm newbe what do you mean by stalled in 12.10
<louiemat_> akgraner - I'm newbe what do you mean by stalled in 12.1
<mirak> hi
<mirak> is there a better suport of MTP in Quantal ?
<philinux> mirak: my galaxy s3 connects fine in 12.04 and 12.10
<mirak> my Nexus 7 and Galaxy S2 aren't
<mirak> philinux: sorry, my GS2 works
<mirak> i used a jelly bean rom on it, and it wasn't working
<mirak> it works since I put back ICS i guess
<BluesKaj> too bad I can't find  away to make my old moto work , ..it's recognized as a device but the files aren't available
<Bolvaron> Hi, yesterday i tried the daily-build of ubuntu 12.10 on a live stick, and after rebooting it didnt find a kernel to boot the system, did i do anything wrong?
<ghabit> Hello. Is it dangerous to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 now?
<ghabit> Or better to wait official release?
<trism> ghabit: I actually like upgrading before the final release, so you don't hit all the mirrors at the same time as everyone else (but as always, make sure you have backups before doing any upgrades)
<ghabit> trism, what files i should backup?
<varikonniemi> will 12.10 support mdadm raid setup from normal installer like 12.04 did in alternate?
<varikonniemi> or will this funcionality be lost with the alternate installer
<ghabit> One more question - is it big difference between upgrade to 12.10 and clean install of 12.10?
<trism> ghabit: any files you don't want to lose (I generally only backup /home, but if you have important files in other places, back those up as well)
<trism> varikonniemi: I don't believe raid support made it into the 12.10 installer unfortunately
<trism> varikonniemi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta2#Boot.2C_installation_and_post-install
<Javito> Is it ok to install daily build or should I wait for final release?
<wilee-nilee> Javito, Your decision daily will update to release as updates come through.
<Javito> Ok thanks, I thought there can be some changes that updater doesn't install
<ghabit> I have problem with ttf-mscorefonts-installer - it is not possible to update.
<ghabit> An error here.
<varikonniemi> trism, that is unfortunate
<varikonniemi> so, this is the file: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso ? what does it contain? a netboot rom that loads everytrhin on the go?
<trism> ghabit: can you pastebin the exact error?
<trism> varikonniemi: I believe it is basically exactly like the alternate installer except it downloads all the packages from the net instead of including them in the iso, been a while since I used it though
<wilee-nilee> with a netload you have a wife choice of what you want installed.
<wilee-nilee> wide*
<varikonniemi> trism, yeah, thanks. I am doing testing in virtualbox :]
<trism> varikonniemi: good idea
<edgy> Hi, when I connect my flash drive, is it mounted sync or async?
<bekks> edgy: async.
<edgy> bekks: where can I see this to confirm?
<bekks> In the ouptput of "mount".
<bekks> As long as you dont see the sync option, the device is mounted async.
<edgy> bekks: yes, I don't see the option but where is it documented that async is the default?
<bekks> In the kernel documentation for the specific filesystem.
<edgy> bekks: I just tried to do remount,async and nothing shows but when I tried sync it shows so you are definitely right
<bekks> I know :D
<edgy> bekks: how can I change this default?
<bekks> You cant change the default behaviour unless specifying the sync option, which will heavily slow down things.
<silverarrow> does any of the media players work in browser?
<silverarrow> any non-adobe-flash I mean
<edgy> bekks: sync would slow things but it garantees that you can unplug the device without losing data, no?
<bekks> No. You have a fair chance to not lose data, but no garantee.
<edgy> silverarrow: isn't this now built into browsers for mp3, ogg, mpg4, ogv and the like?
<edgy> bekks: you mean even with async  I shouldn't lose data?
<silverarrow> in chrome at least, but for totem, vlc and mplayer there are several browser plugins
<bekks> edgy: I mean even with sync there is now garantuee to not lose your data.
<silverarrow> problem in lubuntu is I have no players detected in firefox
<silverarrow> or midori
<edgy> bekks: by now you mean no?
<silverarrow> it happened in the last 6 days or so
<bekks> edgy: I mean that you have no garantuee to not lose data, regardless of the mount option.
<silverarrow> yes, zero players
<silverarrow> nada
<silverarrow> maybe it was on firefox update
<ghabit> Help please - looks like updating stucked at "ttf-mscorefonts-installer: downloading  http://downloads.souceforge.net/corefonts/georgi32.exe"
<ghabit> and nothing does happen
<bjsnider> and silverarrow would also like to point out that he's on ppc instead of i386 or amd64
<silverarrow> either 16 or 16.0.1
<edgy> bekks: how come? if I copied file and wait the progress bar finished, and unplugged, why on earth would I still lose data? what is sync option then do?
<bekks> edgy: Have you ever heard of "I/O cache"? :)
<bekks> edgy: The sync option just tells a device to do the I/O - after it passed the I/O cache - synchronously.
<edgy> bekks: I thought the cache and the buffers are used only on case of async but with sync the write gets through directly, no?
<bekks> edgy: No. :)
<edgy> bekks: execuse me but don't you think this implementation is stupid and non-intutive, progress bar finshed or cp command returned prompt, should guarantee that copy is done. very simple and smart, why don't they just do that?
<edgy> and get rid of this nonsense umount
<bekks> No. The finish of a progress bar shall NOT garantuee that the I/O operation is finished.
<bekks> It just tells you that the I/O queueing has finished.
<edgy> bekks: why can't they tell when i/o operation finished and adjust it to that?
<bekks> Because it will massively slow down things. Incredibly even.
<ghabit> Help please - looks like updating stucked at "ttf-mscorefonts-installer: downloading  http://downloads.souceforge.net/corefonts/georgi32.exe" Nothing is happens any more, is it possible to do something?
<bekks> ghabit: Dont repeat your question every two minutes please.
<edgy> ghabit: maybe kill it and reinstall again
<edgy> bekks: do you know of mtp?
<ghabit> edgy, kill whole update process?
<edgy> ghabit: yes
<trism> ghabit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125938/upgrade-hangs-on-ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<trism> ghabit: wait
<bekks> edgy: Why?
<trism> ghabit: the askubuntu question suggests just killing package-data-downloader
<edgy> bekks: when I plug my android phone it's mounted and I don't need the umount and all is sync properly as the progress bar finish
<bekks> edgy: And?
<bekks> Actually, as long as you are using a filesystem, you have to umount it properly.
<bekks> Even MTP uses the I/O cache.
<edgy> ghabit: listen to trism
<ghabit> trism, thank you!
<ghabit> What should I do with "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured"?
<edgy> bekks: is there a change I would lose data with mtp if I unplugged when the progess bar finish?
<trism> ghabit: what is the full output?
<bekks> edgy: Yes.
<edgy> bekks: strange but this is not what i was told in #android
<ghabit> it is full output.
<trism> ghabit: is the upgrade continuing?
<ghabit> for some packages, like ubuntu-desktop
<trism> ghabit: oh don't worry about that
<ghabit> yes, it is continuing.
<trism> ghabit: it is just a side-effect of the upgrade
<trism> ghabit: if everything goes well it will reconfigure them later
<bekks> edgy: That may apply. Still, even MTP uses the I/O cache. :)
<edgy> bekks: then in mtp how can I tell when it's safe to unplug?
<bekks> edgy: Umount the filesystem properly.
<edgy> bekks: there is not way you can umount the mtp!
<edgy> bekks: it doesn't even show in the mount command output though you can access it
<ghabit> trism, dependency problems - leaving unconfigured flashplugin-installer and other packages, should I just skip this errors?
<bekks> edgy: Which desktop environment do you use?
<edgy> bekks: kde
<edgy> bekks: and gnome
<bekks> Simultaneously? :)
<edgy> bekks: yes
<trism> ghabit: is it prompting you about them? if the upgrade is still working I wouldn't worry about it until it is finished
<edgy> bekks: I launch dolphin and nautilus at the same time e.g ;)
<bekks> edgy: And which one did you use to access/mount your device?
<edgy> bekks: gnome/nautilus
<bekks> Then right click on that device and umount/eject/safe-remove it.
<ghabit> Is there some command to reconfigure unconfigured packages?
<ghabit> To run it after update.
<yofel> ghabit: depending on what you mean, 'dpkg --configure -a' or dpkg-reconfigure <pkg>
<ghabit> yofel, will --configure -a reconfigure all installed packages?
<yofel> ghabit: ok, what exactly are you trying to do?
<erkan^> why doesn't pidgin in the indicator?
<yofel> do you have unconfigured packages? or do you want to reconfigure everything?
<yofel> hm, he's gone
<trism> yofel: he is upgrading 12.04 to 12.10 and apparently seeing those messages (which I believe are pretty normal in those kinds of upgrades, right?)
<edgy> bekks: unfortunately you are right again, it works in nautilus, what about kde then?
<erkan^> who is he?
<yofel> edgy: KDE has a device notifier widget in the systray that you can use to unmount devices
<bekks> edgy: Same way :) Right click, ...
<yofel> but bekks is right, right click in dolphin works too
 * yofel agrees with edgy FWIW btw.
<edgy> yofel,  bekks: I see the icon which is called portable media player and right clicking won't give a umount option
<edgy> and the mount command won't show it mounted
<bekks> edgy: Could you provide a screenshot of what you see?
<edgy> yofel: agree with me that this umount is nonsense?
<yofel> trism: well, configure message are normal for every package upgrade, so maybe he's just confusing the terminology
<yofel> no, that sync would be a sane default for flash drives.
<yofel> ... as long as you can turn it off that is
<yofel> cleanly unmounting drives makes always sense. even in Windows
<edgy> bekks: http://imagebin.org/232055
<yofel> edgy: it's not mounted
<yofel> you would have an 'eject' arrow at the right instead of the cable icon in that case
<yofel> and 'right click' was meant for the device panel in dolphin that you see in the bottom left corner of dolphin, not for the widget
<edgy> yofel: look at the screenshot and you would see it's open in a window
<bekks> But is wasnt mounted using KDE.
<edgy> bekks: I just clicked in the icon and it pops-up in kde
<yofel> yeah, it's not mounted in a way that KIO understands
<bekks> edgy: You did that in Nautilus?
<edgy> yofel: exactly, the question is why?
<edgy> bekks: yes, in nautilus it works well
<bekks> -.-
<bekks> Thats why KDE doesnt show it as mounted, because Nautilus/Gnome already did the job.
<edgy> bekks: no, no, I umounted it from nautilus before I do that.
<fnord`> many I am really enjoying unity now that the snap to side & move window bug is fixed
<yofel> hm... it could be because dolphin is accessing it over the 'camera' protocol it seems?
<yofel> that's not a reguar mount
<bekks> Yes.
<fnord`> at first I didn't like unity, but I am now a believer
<ghabit> Anyone using gnome-shell under 12.10? Mouse pointer is not stopping near right border, going somewhere else instead.
<ghabit> So i can "loose" it for a while.
<ghabit> this issue is only with right border.
<trism> ghabit: did the upgrade finish alright?
<ghabit> trism, just rebooted, yes ^)
<ghabit> but some troubles here.
<edgy> yofel: in my android, there are two options, mtp and camera, I chose mtp but yes, I can still see the word camera in the window, I don't understand this stuff
<trism> ghabit: excellent, (well not about the bug but that's why we test)
<ghabit> and I have a lot of troubles now ^)
<edgy> ok I will ignore this for now, thanks for the help
<ghabit> well, I'm reporting results of upgrading - i'm downloading ubuntu 12.10 beta 2 iso because of SO much troubles here :)
<yofel> ghabit: what exactly are the troubles you have?
<yofel> and what happened during the upgrade?
<ghabit> well, empathy does not working with jabber. I have no sound at all, unity left panel is not appearing (was autohinig) now I can see it only when pressing alt+f2, cannot logout, loooooong log it, every two minutes bug sender is opening and trying to send bug reports.
<ghabit> is beta 2 so buggy or it is only my case and clean install 12.10 will help?
<BluesKaj> empathy is buggy period , in most releases from what I've seen
<yofel> ghabit: did something happen during the upgrade? most people here don't seem to be having that many issues
<Ghabit> Help! No alternative cd for ubuntu 12.10? I have downloaded beta2, but I cannot see graphics, after loading I can see some noise on the screen.
<Ghabit> Is it possible to do it in other way?
<guntbert> Ghabit: there *is* an alternate CD for 12.10
<micahg> no, there is no alternate for Ubuntu, I think there might be for kubuntu and lubuntu though
<Ghabit> guntbert, where I can find it? Or how to fix noise on monitor to install from normal cd?
<micahg> also, the RC images might have your bug fixed already
<Ghabit> RC? It is something newer than beta2?
<micahg> yeah, they're on the ISO tracker ATM
<Ghabit> what is iso tracker?
<Ghabit> How to get them?
<micahg> Ghabit: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds (bonus points for running the ISO tests :))
<Ghabit> micahg, what is iso tests? :)
<guntbert> Ghabit: sorry, I obviously saw things that were not there :)
<Ghabit> guntbert, nah, no problem. Just want to get up again my ubuntu :)
<micahg> Ghabit: on the tracker, there are 2 columns, mandatory and run once which have tests for each image
<Ghabit> micahg, sorry, but I have not undertood anything about tests. :( Maybe thru my bad as dniwe english.
<ujee> Hi! I can't change VTs in Quantal anymore
<ujee> Any clue what the cause might be?  even "sudo chvt 1" just wait and does nothing
<mrgt> trying to upgrade but I get the following message "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<mrgt> The package 'kubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist."
<ujee> oh, that doesn't sound right... I had two instances of  aborted upgrade, but apt-get -f install corrected those easily
<bkfitz> Question:  I just installed 12.10 beta 2 on my new lenovo x1 with hopes to use 'classic' gnome2 desktop... ran apt-get gnome-session-fallback but now it will only let me select the (No Effects) option???
<bkfitz> Won't let me click on 'GNOME Classic' at all
<trism> bkfitz: what is apt-cache policy unity-greeter; this was a bug earlier in the cycle, you may just need to run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade;
<ujee> oh, someone is alive in here :P
<trism> bkfitz: though before that you should be able to select the session with tab
<bkfitz> trism: ok i'll try it
<bkfitz> doh... type too fast.. .update already running :)
<bkfitz> this is a brand new 12.10 beta 2 install with just the apt-get install gnome-sess-fall command
<bkfitz> Tab doesn't work
<trism> bkfitz: yes but I don't think the bug was fixed until after beta 2
<bkfitz> ok... so do the upgrade
<trism> bkfitz: if it still doesn't work after running the upgrade and restarting lightdm, then we can take a closer look
<bkfitz> trism: ok thx
<bkfitz> trism: running now
<bkfitz> whoaa... while the upgrade is running I just got a "application Panel has closed unexpectedly" -> details "/usr/bin/signon-ui" something something
<bkfitz> "crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()
<trism> bkfitz: yes I was hitting that quite a bit too, but that may be fixed as well
<trism> bkfitz: haven't seen it recently
<bkfitz> ok... cool... will wait and see... 203kB/sec on mifi = 15mins or so
<mrgt> so.. anyone able to help me?
<ujee> Huh?  I just ran apt-get update & upgrade, received some update to upstart, now the VT switching works!
<ujee> (but I couldn't turn the computer off, because that probably VT-switches too)
<ujee> either it was a race condition :/, or a fix :)
<bkfitz> trism: almost done w upgrade... while i have you... have you heard of anyone having problems with 802.11n using a Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205s
<mrgt> getting this message when trying to upgrade: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<mrgt> The package 'kubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the
<mrgt> removal blacklist.
<trism> bkfitz: haven't heard of any, and I don't notice any recent bugs, but I don't have the chipset myself
<bkfitz> trism: ok...
<bkfitz> trism: done downloading upgrade, installing now
<bkfitz> trism: that fixed it :)
<bkfitz> thx
<bkfitz> gotta run, but i'll be checking all hardware etc on my x1 and will be back if I run into any bugs :)
<ghabit> what is default instant messaging client for 12.10?
<elkng> "Quantal Quetzal", they have separate team in canonical to make up all those tricky names for new distro releases ?
<trism> elkng: people suggest names and then one is chosen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<elkng> who chose name ?
<pepee> people
<Daekdroom> ... I'm pretty sure it's Mark Shuttleworth
<elkng> why no one come up with the name "greedy shark" or "grave worm" ?
<pepee> he's people too, I win (?)
<Daekdroom> pepee, he's a single person, not people, which might lead one to think it's more than one person.
<trism> elkng: then tend to need to have the same first letter, at least I imagine it will until we run out of letters
<pepee> ha yeah
<elkng> next is "r"
<Daekdroom> Anyway, there was some IRC interview in which he answered he reads a dictionary.
<elkng> rushy rat ?
<pepee> Daekdroom, the slashdot one?
<trism> I'm waiting for Secret Squirrel
<Daekdroom> I don't read slashdot, so I don't know.
<Daekdroom> Years ago I recall someone spreading in #ubuntu that 8.10 was going to be called Sexy Squirrel, was that you, trism?
<trism> not me
<elkng> if its a animals name there should be this animal's phonoes in distro included, are they ?
<trism> elkng: phonoes?
<elkng> photoes
<elkng> cant you just read it right ?
<elkng> as wallpappers
<trism> elkng: well they usually have backgrounds with drawing of the animals, like /usr/share/backgrounds/A_Little_Quetzal_by_vgerasimov.jpg for this release
<elkng> there is no /usr/share/backgrounds/A_Little_Quetzal_by_vgerasimov.jpg in slackware
<ghabit> No icq for empathy in 12.10?
<pkulas> software center is much laggy sometimes;/
<pkulas> 4cores x2.9 3.5GB ram and center uses when install 80% of cpus and 75%of ram
<trism> ghabit: might not be included by default, install account-plugin-icq
<ghabit> trism, thank you!
<ghabit> Is it possible to make avatars smaller?
<ghabit> They are too BIG.
<trism> ghabit: not sure, I don't use empathy
<ghabit> trism, but only empathy is working with notifications system? What are you using instead?
<ghabit> apt-get install gnome-shell is install to gnome3 ?
<trism> ghabit: pidgin and yes
<ghabit> trism, yes for only integrated client or yes for gnome? :)
<pkulas> why there is no driver install software @12.10 for graphic card?
<trism> ghabit: yes for installing gnome3
<ghabit> pkulas, +1 for that queston :)
<bjsnider> just install jockey and you'll get the drivers
<pkulas> I used software center and it crashed whole unity
<bjsnider> it's not usually supposed to do that
<trism> pkulas: there is an Additional Drivers tab in software-properties-gtk now, but I haven't tried it
<ghabit> I have many graphics bugs using 12.10 btw.
<ghabit> text, images - lot of glitchy graphics.
<pkulas> brb
<Random833> anyone know what day it's coming out?
<OerHeks> Yes
<elkng> "its coming out", thats what she said
<RiXtEr> Random833, I think I read somewhere october 16 but I can't be 100% sure
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-16
<litropy> Hi, all. My menus aren't showing up in any program. Menu apps are showing just fine, such as the time, nm-applet, et cetera, but it's just a bar where the menus should be.
<litropy> This is both while maximized and not.
<Hieberrr> I cannot wait for 12.10 :D Eeeeeeeek
<pkulas> I have daily build
<pkulas> but i think I will install final release in 2 days
<Hieberrr> pkulas: Same. Although, I uninstalled 12.04 and I'm just waiting for 12.10
<mrdeb> hello, pls help install nvidia current drive on 12.10 amd64
<mrdeb> it does not work
<bjsnider> yes it does
<mrdeb> hello
<mrdeb> how do u install it
<bjsnider> use software center
<mrdeb> i did and when it loads it has no driver and bad resolution
<mrdeb> waht is the terminal way. nvidia-current doesnt work
<bjsnider> i assure you it does
<mrdeb> no
<mrdeb> i am on it now
<mrdeb> it loads no windows
<mrdeb> i had to remove nvidia current
<mrdeb> then it loads novueau
<mrdeb> pls help
<mrdeb> ...
<bazhang> !enter | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mrdeb> well can u help
<bazhang> mrdeb, patience, for one. asking quickly and repeatedly will NOT get a quicker answer
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> but i need help pls, or i hve to go bck to ubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> mrdeb, 10.10 is not supported at all anymore
<bazhang> there's nothing to go back to
<mrdeb> it doesnt matter, bec it works well and u can install newest firefox on it
<mrdeb> but i want to use 1210 if driver works
<mrdeb> ok maybe i think ifi do apt get install nvidia current and dkms it will work
<mrdeb> *cross finger*
<SnapSnap> How do I upgrade to 12.10 beta from 12.04?
<simplew> SnapSnap: add the repos and run apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<mrdeb> u can dl daily build and do it
<SnapSnap> simplew, I tried to add the quantal-updates repository but couldn't quite figure it out.
<bazhang> simplew, thats not the correct way
<simplew> SnapSnap: well im quite new to deb/apt stuff, i have been in last 10uears a rpm guy
<simplew> bazhang: well i only forgot to tell to sudo
<bazhang> simplew, still not right
<bazhang> simplew, if you dont know, please dont answer
<simplew> bazhang: well please correct me
<simplew> i thought it was that
<SnapSnap> I tried sudo add-apt-repository https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/quantal-updates I'm not sure if it worked yet
<simplew> SnapSnap: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<bjsnider> SnapSnap, just use synaptic to enable it
<bjsnider> you can also edit the text config file /etc/apt/sources.list
<mrdeb> wow it looks like kernel headers not installed in daily build of 12.10 so nvidia fails.
<mrdeb> why
<simplew> mrdeb: i dont think your phrase is making sense
<mrdeb> hold on , i will tell u if it works
<Mneumonic> mrdeb yea that is true.  I installed the headers and then enabled the experiment driver.  No issues.  It is running amazingly well
<mrdeb> ok Mneumonic so that's why it fails huh
<Mneumonic> yep one sec
<mrdeb> it is installing now
<mrdeb> i just did apt get nvidia-current and dkms
<Mneumonic> ok cool.  You should be able to install them now
<mrdeb> it is building moduel
<simplew> mrdeb: nvidia optimus?
<mrdeb> no, normal nvidia
<mrdeb> yes depmod is running
<mrdeb> daily build has no headers installed so installing it fails
<simplew> normal is the same as regular?
<mrdeb> big mess up
<mrdeb> yes
<simplew> whats the difference between regular and normal?
<mrdeb> what
<mrdeb> it is nvidia-current
<mrdeb> have to reboot
<simplew> you dont need to reboot
<mrdeb> ok it works now
<mrdeb> so i can help ppl who need it now
<simplew> mrdeb: you didnt needed to reboot
<mrdeb> i know i can do stop lightdm
<mrdeb> but it is cleaner
<mrdeb> also, do u think ubutnu is safe now bec they sold out to amazon
<mrdeb> ??
<simplew> no, you simply could do dkms install the module
<mrdeb> i dont understand
<mrdeb> i like the minimize effect now
<mrdeb> best thing with 1210
<mrdeb> but it is still slower than gnome 3 with clutter
<Mneumonic> I kind of like the amazon filter
<mrdeb> y
<Mneumonic> I see where it could be a bad idea if you have children around and they might accidentally see results they aren't supposed to see
<Mneumonic> but I like being able to type in "Harry Potter" and see results for harry potter from amazon without even opening a web browser
<mrdeb> well bad thing is now it will be like android
<Mneumonic> ?
<mrdeb> business and legal
<mrdeb> no more fun linux
<Mneumonic> i highly doubt amazon integration will mean anything long term for linux
<mrdeb> well it is sellout move
<Mneumonic> i can't blame Ubuntu for trying to earn money
<Mneumonic> tons of people use Ubuntu without donating a dime
<bazhang> mrdeb, then remove it
<mrdeb> yes
<bazhang> !adlens | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping.
<mrdeb> how
<mrdeb> wow really
<bazhang> mrdeb, I just told you
<mrdeb> ok thank you
<Mneumonic> The only change I hope canonical makes is a button in settings that basically just apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<Mneumonic> i can't see how anyone could complain then
<mrdeb> i will do it now
<mrdeb> ok i removed it but privacy still has inlcude online results
<mrdeb> will this option stop af ter restart
<fnord`> for some reason my 12.10 upgraded system didn't have unity-lens-shopping installed!
<fnord`> where the hell is my spam?
<fnord`> I have to log back in so I can see it
<fnord`> brb
<mrdeb> i cant decide if to use this 1210 or 1010 or debian
<mrdeb> i liek one or other on different days
<fnord`> kind of cool but I was hoping it would have books
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> it feels like gnome 3 but hacked
<bjsnider> you can use gnome-shell if you want
<mrdeb> well if i want that i can do it with fedora
<mrdeb> sound is good now with pulse
<mrdeb> no crackle
<mrdeb> so steam should be in software cente rnext
<mrdeb> so bjsnider do u think 1210 is good
<bjsnider> i don't see why you need all of these other linux flavours
<bjsnider> quantal is enough
<mrdeb> yes i jsut sometimes like it faster
<mrdeb> i mean it is all the same really
<krofna> Why does youtube completly eat my Intel i5 2500k? 100% CPU usage while video is loading, making computer unusable until video loads...
<krofna> Which is kinda problem on 6hour compilations...
<ghabit> How to install nvidia drivers in 12.10?
<gnomefreak> ghabit: jockey (the same way as all other supported releases.
<gnomefreak> )
<ghabit> gnomefreak, the package is 'jockey-gtk'?
<gnomefreak> ghabit: yes
<gnomefreak> run it from terminal should be easiest
<gnomefreak> well for me it is
<ghabit> gnomefreak, so I have to install it, right?
<gnomefreak> ghabit: no it should be installed for you
<ghabit> gnomefreak, I'm asking because I have installed jockey-gtk, but cannot run this command.
<ghabit> gnomefreak, nope, I have not here.
<gnomefreak> is it now running when you run jockey-gtk?
<gnomefreak> ok that is odd
<ghabit> gnomefreak, I have installed 'jockey-gtk', but no 'jockey-gtk' command.
<gnomefreak> it must have been removed, other thanusing software center or the like
<gnomefreak> ghabit: int nvidia-common installed?
<gnomefreak> s/int/isnt
<ghabit> gnomefreak, nope.
<gnomefreak> ghabit: it is installed here and i dont have a nvidia card, it was installed by default
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ policy nvidia-common
<gnomefreak> nvidia-common: Installed: 1:0.2.71 Candidate: 1:0.2.71 Version table:
<ghabit> gnomefreak, well, should I install jockey-kde?
<gnomefreak> ghabit: do you have kde?
<ghabit> gnomefreak, no.
<ghabit> I just want to have drivers somehow :)
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ policy jockey-gtk
<gnomefreak> jockey-gtk: Installed: 0.9.7-0ubuntu11 Candidate: 0.9.7-0ubuntu11
<gnomefreak> it was installed here by default
<ghabit> gnomefreak, it is fresh system here.
<ghabit> 10 minutes ago I was instaled it.
<ghabit> And I'm telling true!
<gnomefreak> ghabit: Jockey GTK has been superseded by software-properties, which now handles third-party driver configuration.
<ghabit> gnomefreak, got it!
 * gnomefreak not saying you are not truthful i am just giving you facts 
<ghabit> anyone else has solved nvidia problem?
<nitin1> hello everyone, I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 beta today, and the messaging menu is missing. The only application I use from that menu is Pidgin. Is this a known issue ?
<d0od> nitin1: AFAIK, yes.
<d0od> nitin1: If no applications that use the messaging menu is present the menu hides. I assume there's a plugin or checkbox that needs ticking for pidgin to use the messaging menu
<nitin1> I haven't needed any extra plugins before this, and the integration was automatic before this. So I am wondering what can be done for this
<foobArrr> woot? no more alternate cd? has the normal installer learned to setup lvm + luks?
<d0od> nitin1: Hmm. I've just installed Pidgin on my 12.10 and get the same thing. There doesn't seem to be a setting or additional plugin that enables it, either. I'll have a google.
<nitin1> thanks for the taking the trouble d0od, seems like pidgin does not register as messaging menu application, neither does this skype-messaging-menu wrapper I was using to launch skype from the the messaging menu
<nitin1> also if it helps, pidgin quits if you close the main window, instead of running in the background, and you can run multiple instances of the application. All point to no "system-tray" support
<nitin1> anyway, I am off to work - giving tech support to windows 8 ;). so I guess this will have to wait till I get back later
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<drbobb> hi, any idea whether a fix for the synaptiks/touchpanel config breakage is in sight? release is coming close..
<drbobb> and the inability to switch off the touchpad is killing me.
<drbobb> Maybe someone knows of a workaround?
<Mneumonic> Is there a way to turn off the hiding of the appmenu (global menu)?
<Mneumonic> I like the idea but I don't like that it is hidden
<philinux> Mneumonic: yep. top right gear choose system settings > appearance> behaviour tab
<Mneumonic> philinux not the unity bar
<Mneumonic> the appmenu with "file, edit" and the rest on it
<philinux> Mneumonic: ah ok you mean you dont like u have to mouse up to top left to make it appear
<Mneumonic> yea
<Mneumonic> I'd prefer if it was always visible
<philinux> Mneumonic: the setting is in compiz config settings manager
<Mneumonic> is it safe to run that in 12.10?
<philinux> within the unity plugin.
<philinux> Safe as in be careful
<philinux> the setting is toggled via "menu always visible"
<Mneumonic> philinux thanks!
<philinux> Mneumonic: at least in theory thats it
<philinux> y
<philinux> I'm curious so i'll installl ccsm and have a look
<philinux> Mneumonic: that feature didnt make it in 12.10
<philinux> Mneumonic: u can delay the autohiding to a max 10 seconds. default it 2
<philinux> Mneumonic: scroll to bottom http://askubuntu.com/questions/25785/can-auto-hide-for-the-application-menu-be-turned-off-in-unity
<philinux> the other way would be to remove the global menu feature
<Mneumonic> I ran 12.04 with it removed
<Mneumonic> That is probably what i will do in 12.10
<philinux> in 12.04 it was this sudo apt-get autoremove appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt
<philinux> not sure if it's the same for 12.10. Personally I've got used to it
<bkfitz> Question: I'm running 12.10 beta 2 upgraded and cant seem to find compiz settings...need window snap 1/2 screen functionality
<philinux> install compizconfig-settings-manager
<philinux> bkfitz: but be careful with it
<bkfitz> thx... i thought this fx was default in previous ubuntu classic's
<bkfitz> i wonder if I'm in (no effects) mode??
<bkfitz> pretty sure I logged into just 'Classic'
<philinux> bkfitz: I just dragged my xchat window hard left ad it snapped half screen
<bkfitz> exactly
<bkfitz> why issn't this working for me
<philinux> bkfitz: if u minimise an app does it do it with a fade effect
<bkfitz> just the outline
<philinux> sounds like unity 2d with the lvmpipe thing
<philinux> no effects
<bkfitz> just installed 12.10 on my new x1 carbon, then did a upgrade, then logged into 'classic'
<philinux> classic will not do the snapping lark or any other effects IIRC
<philinux> cos it's coming from the unity plugin
<bkfitz> so you guys are running unity?
<Mneumonic> bkfitz yea i'm running unity
<Mneumonic> I also use XFCE
<philinux> bkfitz: i am sure
<bkfitz> ... i'm pretty sure in 12.04 classic mode, window snapping compiz was set by default
<bkfitz> but apparently not in 12.10
<Mneumonic> window snapping?
<philinux> bkfitz: no idea
<Mneumonic> like when you drag it to the top and it makes it fullscreen?
<bkfitz> correct
<Mneumonic> it is enabled by default on my 12.10
<bkfitz> or right side and it snaps 1/2
<bkfitz> 12.10 Classic or Unity?
<philinux> 12.10 unity
<Mneumonic> Unity
<bkfitz> right
<bkfitz> i'll try the compiz settings manager
<philinux> bkfitz: I have no classic option at login. I would have to install the gnome fallback thing which includes gnome-panle
<Mneumonic> in Compiz Config Manager it is called "Grid"
<bkfitz> ok thx
<arshavin> hey can anyone help me change the bold fonts on xubuntu 12.10 desktop icons
<Mneumonic> it should be enabled by default
<bkfitz> i just enabled 'fading windows' and it said you must enable opengl, so i did that
<philinux> bkfitz: ah there u go you may get it working then
<bkfitz> yeah... thx... do i need to log off/in to enable or can i just bash restart compiz
<arshavin> System fonts are droid sasn regular but desktop icon fonts are quite bold and disgusting but there is no font change otion
<bkfitz> gonna restart... may be back if it doesn't work :)
<bkfitz> thx
<Mneumonic> hmm 12.10 seems too buggy in some areas
<arshavin> how do i change desktop fonts in xubuntu 12.10
<Mneumonic> I installed Virtualbox from the website and there is no launcher in my dash or menu. the only way to launch it is in a terminal
<Mneumonic> That is not intuitive
<arshavin> xubuntu has been quite good apart form apport crashes that seem to be part of all releases whether
<arshavin> but I need to change my desktop fonts in xubuntu
<arshavin> anyone using xubuntu 12.10 already
<arshavin> ?
<bazhang> arshavin, yes of course, many are
<arshavin> bazhang is there a way to change the deskte?op icon fonts typ
<bazhang> arshavin, the entire system wide font?
<arshavin> bazhang no just desktop icon fonts
<arshavin> bazhang i can change system font from settings but not the desktop fonts they are like quite bold and ugly
<arshavin> anyone with desktop font issue in xubuntu 12.10
<arshavin> one more thing no weather applet connects to internet in xubuntu 12.10
<drbobb> okay, so nobody knows anything about the issue of broken touchpad settings module?
<drbobb> no fix or workaround?
<arshavin> okay is there anyone who can help me with this font thing iin xubuntu 12.10 ?
<bkfitz> soo.... after enabling compiz i have everything working except: my min,max,close buttons are gone on ubuntu windows... in fact the entire bar is gone ;(
<bkfitz> chrome window has them, but any ubuntu window does not
<bkfitz> soo.... after enabling compiz i have everything working except: my min,max,close buttons are gone on ubuntu windows... in fact the entire bar is gone ;(
<SnapSnap> How do I update to Quantal from Precise?
<philinux> SnapSnap: in a terminal the command is  update-manager -d
<philinux> after the 18th update manager itself will tell u of an upgrade path
<SnapSnap> philinux, That was easy. Thanks.
<machiavel> Hi, I updated my HTPC running Ubuntu + XBMC to the latest beta. But now my nvidia driver was also updated - removing the very convenient sliders to compensate the overscan on my TV. I read stuff about xrandr... is there an alternate way to adjust the display settings to fit my screen: what is the most recent old driver that has these adjustable sliders?
<Strav`> Hi! Small question: is anyone else having their key bindings (mainly for windows minimizing, maximizing and closing) overwritten by the defaults on each reboot?
<machiavel> I found that 192.36.15 should still work with sliders (I cant remember which version I had), but its over two years old...
<BluesKaj> machiavel, the latest nvidia-current driver is 304.51 and for some cards it's still the 304.43 , which i use atm , there are no sliders but no overscan either ..the resolution setting doesn't help ?
<machiavel> BluesKaj, can only select 1920x1080 (Full hd screen)
<BluesKaj> machiavel, is the overscan really bad ?
<machiavel> i'll look into the version later tonight
<machiavel> yeah
<machiavel> LP
<machiavel> :P
<machiavel> unfortunately
<BluesKaj> does the nvidia gui recognize your tv make ?
<machiavel> the gnome shell favorites on the left are barely visble
<machiavel> that it does...
<machiavel> i gotta run
<machiavel> i'll just keep on trying
<BluesKaj> i'm using a 42" Panasonic plasma which is only 2 yrs old , dvi to hdmi , with very little if any overscan ...I understabd some vgas are not so easy to setup
<bjsnider> machiavel, "This can be configured, with finer granularity, through the ViewPortIn and ViewPortOut MetaMode attributes."
<bjsnider> just research those attributes and you'll be able to reverse overscan
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, where would that mode setting be located ?, doesn't seem to exist in the nvidia gui
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, they are attributes that must be put in xorg.conf. you can find out info about how to set them in the readme that accompanies the driver
<fm__> running gnome3 is very fast, while unity is sluggish at best on the same box. is there any way to change the acceleration used by unity, or something?
<pmatulis> anyone else experiencing hard lockups?  my old TP froze twice today
<jackhill> Hello, I am trying to cofigure polkit to disallow non-admins from reboot a machine. I have added http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283535 to /etc/polkit-1/localauth/50-local.d/, but even unprivledged uses can reboot the machine.
<jackhill> If I change all instances of auth_admin to no no one can reboot the machine which is the expected result.
<jackhill> Is this a bug or do I not understand polkit?
<jackhill> s/localauth/localauthority/
<leoquant> pmatulis, compiz related?
<pmatulis> leoquant: no
<leoquant> no bug reports?
<jrib> jackhill: you're sure that a user neither in the "admin" group nor in the "sudo" group can still shutdown?
<pmatulis> leoquant: none that i could find
<leoquant> hmm
<pmatulis> leoquant: it's mostly troubling b/c this TP is 6 yrs old.  usually very well supported
<leoquant> pmatulis, your running an old machine, what specs?
<leoquant> pmatulis, indeed
<jackhill> jrib: my problem is that when I use auth_admin users not in admin or sudo can shutdown.
<pmatulis> leoquant: TP T60, core2 duo, it's still very decent
<jrib> jackhill: how are you shutting down?
<jrib> brb
<leoquant> you could take a look at swappiness 10/20/30/40/
<leoquant> default is 60?
<pmatulis> leoquant: any reason why you mention swappiness?  i have 3 GB of memory if it matters.  plenty for what i'm doing
<leoquant> yeah indeed
<pmatulis> leoquant: and, yes, i have a value of 60
<jackhill> jrib: oops, I was wrong, unprivledged users cannot shutdown, choosing shutdown just ends their session.
<leoquant> you could set it to even to 10/20
<jackhill> This is from the KDE shutdown widget
<jackhill> However even people in the sudo group cannot shutdown.
<leoquant> pmatulis, i have no idea bout the lock-ups
<leoquant> sorry
<pmatulis> leoquant: might help, changed it.  thanks anyway
<jrib> jackhill: so the problem is that no one, not even members of the sudo group, can shutdown even though you've specified "auth_admin"?
<jackhill> jrib: correct.
<jackhill> KDM and lightdm-kde-greeter display different behavior for their shutown buttens as well. KDM will shutdown the computer (with auth_admin), lightdm will not (no error message though)
<jrib> jackhill: hmm, one thing to check: there's also org.freedesktop.consolekit.stop-multiple-users
<jackhill> jrib: no difference
<jackhill> another datum, setting auth_self does not ask for the user password, it instead just ends the user session.
<blob4000> is there any downside to simply updating 12.04.1 when 12.10 is out, or is there a noticeable benefit to wiping and installing 12.10 fresh?
<bazhang> nope
<bazhang> may as well do it now
<bazhang> skip the melting servers
<smallfoot-> I just got a PayPal account and donated to GIMP. I don't even want to donate to Ubuntu because Unity is adware and spyware.
<bazhang> smallfoot-, what?
<smallfoot-> displays ads, shows porn, sends all your searches to amazon and other companies
<bazhang> smallfoot-, stop it
<smallfoot-> Okay, sorry.
<bazhang> !adlens | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping.
<blob4000> thanks
<natman> when is Kubuntu 12.10 out?
<smallfoot-> in 12.10, 10/12
<smallfoot-> october :D
<smallfoot-> this month
<pepee> 12/10
<smallfoot-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> natman, same time afaik
<smallfoot-> October 18
<blob4000> isn't 12.10 out oct 18? yeah
<yofel> pmatulis: I'm getting some random hard freezes on my T510 as well, but not very frequent and I can't really see a pattern there :/
<natman> cool thanks, anyone been using it? how does it compare to 12.04?
<natman> kubuntu i mean
<bazhang> superb
<bazhang> !find plasma
<ubottu> Found: libplasma3, kde-plasma-desktop, kde-plasma-netbook, kdeplasma-addons, kdeplasma-addons-dbg, libplasma-geolocation-interface4, libplasma-ruby, libplasma-ruby1.8, libplasma4-perl, libplasmaclock4abi3 (and 86 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=plasma&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<blob4000> i still can't get 12.10 to run smooth at all on virtualbox as a guest. the virtualbox video driver/module doesn't seem to load. it's sluggish as heck
<bazhang> !info kde-plasma-desktop
<ubottu> kde-plasma-desktop (source: meta-kde): KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:76~pre1ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 37 kB
<smallfoot-> Is Debian uglier or more difficult to use than Ubuntu?
<dmatt> blob4000: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2012/10/a-journey-through-virtualization/
<bazhang> smallfoot-, thats not a support question
<pmatulis> yofel: acknowledged
<blob4000> thanks dmatt
<dmatt> np
<jackhill> jrib: changeing my pkla file to http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283787/ does not allow people in the sudo group to shutdown.
<jrib> jackhill: don't know; I'm not familiar enough with polkit
<jackhill> jrib: 12.04 behaves the same way, so at least it isn't a (new) bug. Thanks for your help.
<foobArrr> I just logged in KDE and now my xfce has that ugly kde look, too. what's wrong there? http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/xfcelookslikekde0b1ad652jpg.jpg
<jrib> jackhill: if I were in your shoes, I might try something other than shutdown (like running an app or printing (something easy)); just to see if there's a difference
 * jackhill nods
<yofel> foobArrr: try to delete ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<yofel> and ~/.gtkrc-2.0 possibly
<foobArrr> yofel: worked, thanks
<foobArrr> hm, colors are still kdeish
<foobArrr> nevermind, thanks
<Ghabit> Hello. Is released some iso newer than 15.10.2012?
<yofel> Ghabit: not yet, most of them are being rebuilt though: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds
<Ghabit> yofel, rebuilding means soon will be newer version? (looking at ubuntu amd64 desktop.
<yofel> yes
<Ghabit> yofel, thank you! :)
<Ghabit> Is that long - rebuilding process? I mean hour, or day?
<yofel> no idea, queuebot in #ubuntu-testing will tell when it's done
<drbobb> does anyone know of a workaround for the broken touchpad settings?
<drbobb> I can't type while my touchpad is on and being unable to switch it off is driving me crazy
<OerHeks> drbobb, does your laptop have a FN key to switch off touchpad/enable external mouse ?
<drbobb> yes it does, but it doesn't work in the beta
<drbobb> I mean it does nothing
<drbobb> FWIW, using a Lenovo G560
<drbobb> seriously, nobody else finds this to be a problem?
<OerHeks> hardware FN key should work.
<OerHeks> maybe only if you attach an external mouse ?
<drbobb> I use an external mouse all the time
 * MrChrisDruif waves at OerHeks 
<drbobb> hey that's funny, I just hit fn-f4 and it seems to have switched the touchpad off
<drbobb> I tried it like a hundred times before, and it never did
<drbobb> but now, hitting it again does not toggle back on
<OerHeks> drbobb, some FN keys have 3 stages, touchpad, mouse,touchpad+mouse...
<drbobb> ah, it should have been fn-f6
<drbobb> fn-f4 indeed does nothing, but i'm not sure what it's supposed to
<drbobb> the teeny-tiny icons look pretty meaningless
<drbobb> so it's not that bad
<drbobb> still, synaptiks has the nifty option to suppress the touchpad only while you type
<drbobb> so it's not cool to lose that
<OerHeks> drbobb, i cannot find a bugreport on that, maybe you can start one ?
<drbobb> it's been reported, but no indication that a fix is coming
<dmatt> drbobb: which desktop environment do you use?
<drbobb> I use kde, but unity and gnome have the same issue
<Ghabit> build downloading is ssso slowly.
<Ghabit> Dniwe.\
<BarkingFish> Morning guys - anyone in here upgraded to the QQ beta yet?
<BarkingFish> I tried earlier this evening, and it damn near drove me to insanity.  All my old mirrors from precise got deleted, and it wound up adding mirrors from Quetzal which were utterly busted.
<bjsnider> that's what it's supposed to do
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-17
<joiseystud> anyone know where the link is to the section on Ubuntus site where you can find the latest ISO built?  Maybe it was on launchpad.  Not Sure.  I was there the other day but never bookmarked.
<bjsnider> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<khamer> I'm using iwlwifi and trying to connect to my home G network; it worked perfectly at work connect to an N network, any thoughts, even on how to turn up the debugging? dmesg just shows deauthentication from ... by local choice (reason=3), but I temporarily made the network open
<yepwatermelon> okay
<yepwatermelon> I'm here now
<yepwatermelon> X
<yepwatermelon> XD
<wilee-nilee> yepwatermelon, To purge and reinstall grub run sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common && sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common  then when asked where grub goes put it in the mbr not a partition
<wilee-nilee> you can copy and paste that whole command
<wilee-nilee> after installed I would run sudo-update-grub as well just to be sure
<yepwatermelon> hopefully this'll work then, I've been trying to customize it for about 3-4 hours now and its been refusing to update, after a while I finally just lost my bootflags and couldn't get them back either :/
<yepwatermelon> thanks
<wilee-nilee> yepwatermelon, No problem, do you have more than one OS?
<yepwatermelon> no
<yepwatermelon> this is the only one
<wilee-nilee> coo
<wilee-nilee> cool
<yepwatermelon> I'll reboot and check back in if it doesn't fail catastrophically XD
<wilee-nilee> yepwatermelon, cool
<yepwatermelon> okay it worked
<yepwatermelon> one question though
<yepwatermelon> its back to hiding grub when I start it up
<wilee-nilee> yepwatermelon, That is normal what is it that you want?
<yepwatermelon> does Ubuntu override any of the options I input into /etc/default/grub somehow?
<yepwatermelon> because that's the file I've been using
<wilee-nilee> yepwatermelon, You just have to run a update-grub when you change that file.
<yepwatermelon> I do and it doesn't change colors or apply half of my options.
<wilee-nilee> yepwatermelon, There is a thread at the ubuntu forums on making custom grub splashes.
<wilee-nilee> yepwatermelon, here is the one I am thinking of I would look for any references to the grub in 12.10 is all  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1823915
<yepwatermelon> would there be any differences between the 12.10 version and earlier ones?
<wilee-nilee> yepwatermelon, 12.10 is 2.0, 12.04 is 1.99, not much difference I suspect but one never knows.
<wilee-nilee> as far as dealing with grub2
<wilee-nilee> personally I just use burg
<yepwatermelon> Possibly so. I've been using grub-customizer for most of my changes. I did eventually resort to manual edits but I just based them off of what the customizer outputted. Maybe it hasn't been updated to handle 2.0 yet.
<wilee-nilee> yepwatermelon, I wondered about that with the customizer the PPA will tell you if it supports 12.10
<xrfang> I have very uncomfortable slow animation of window maximize /minimize and all sort of unity effects.  how to fix that?
<wilee-nilee> yepwatermelon, The PPA shows quantal as supported.
<yepwatermelon> wilee-nilee, grub-customizer appears to be broken in general I retried it one more time and it did the same things, no color changes and if I don't hit escape during the boot process it'll show a purple splash screen all the way through and I'm forced to reboot
<yepwatermelon> like it actually played the login sound when lightdm loads and the purple splash was still stuck in place
<yepwatermelon> so I purged and reinstalled once more and its working fine
<wilee-nilee> yepwatermelon, Bummer I have never messed with customizing grub so I can't really help here, but that thread I posted might be a place to post for help.
<ghabit> guys, hello.
<ghabit> Help me please. Cannot install ubuntu. I am running installator - choosing language, and when I'm trying to choose myself where to install ubuntu installer crashes.
<bazhang> md5 the iso?
<vega-> xrfang: me too
<vega-> xrfang: dead slow
<bazhang> burn at low speed then do the disk integrity check?
<bazhang> sounds like a corrupt iso or bad burn. possibly shoddy media
<ghabit> I have checked this possibility.
<ghabit> ubiquity says:
<ghabit> "ubuquity crashed with AttibuteError in get_grub_choise(): 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'split'
<ghabit> maybe it is because i was done rm -rf for root directory before installing new version?
<ghabit> How to 'clean' mbr from livecd ubuntu?
<xrfang> vega-, I suspect it has something to do with nvidia driver? what's your hardware?
<vega-> xrfang: nvidia, using binary drivers
<xrfang> because my laptop using amd is ok
<vega-> xrfang: i think i've also solved the issue, i just ordered a macbook air and going to stop using ubuntu :)
<xrfang> I hate apple
<vega-> yeah, but it just works nicely. Kinda sad though, been using linux since 1993
<ghabit> anyone help please. I cannot even make install usb now because of errors.
<ghabit> No working system here.
<bazhang> ghabit, md5 the iso yet?
<bazhang> ghabit, that is the most basic first step
<ghabit> bazhang, 0c1f9caad8725324a2048462409a1052
<bazhang> ghabit, does it match?
<ghabit> bazhang, 0c1f9caad8725324a2048462409a1052 *quantal-desktop-amd64.iso - this is original one, from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20121016.1/MD5SUMS, so yes, it is match.
<ghabit> the problem is i cannot even make any other liveusb now because of errors :(
<bazhang> ghabit, how did you put it on usb
<ghabit> bazhang, using tuniversal-usb-installer on windows.
<ghabit> my mistake was rm -rf before installing new version.
<ghabit> bazhang, there is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1067566 bugreport with fix commited, is it possible to install fixed package right on live sesstion?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1067566 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Quantal) "ubiquity crashes when "something else" is selected" [Critical,Fix released]
<ghabit> as I understood I must replace /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py file.
<ghabit> But http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284298/plain/ all this @@ + and - -I don't know how to use them.
<ghabit> I have googled it can be used with 'patch', right? :)
 * ghabit reading man patch.
<bazhang> for the release iso?
<bazhang> that should never be needed
<ghabit> is the release iso avaiable allready?
<ghabit> yep! patch is working!
<bazhang> if the install iso is that flawed, then they would delay release rather than have people patch something
<bazhang> well, thats my point; if what is up currently is planned on being the release iso, and it is that badly compromised, then it wont be the release iso
<ghabit> Sound logical.
<ghabit> <3 ubuntu. :)
<peto_> hi
<erle-> will there be no RC?
<erle-> is tomorrow release or RC?
<peto_> erle-, yes
<minimec> Hi. There is this new driver 'udldrmfb' for displaylink devices. Has anyone here tested this thing? I have a lenovo external usb Monitor, and the device seems to be recognized and attached as /dev/fb1. Now I would like to know if I have to configure the device in /etc/xorg.conf, because it is not recognized by xrandr.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<philinux> BluesKaj: afternoon,
<BluesKaj> "morning philinux :)
<philinux> timezones eh lol
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> EDT here , Ontario Canada
<philinux> BluesKaj: not long to RR now eh
<philinux> BluesKaj: early morning then eh
<IdleOne> nothing like a stereotype eh
<BluesKaj> yeah , just having morning coffee ..RR?
<IdleOne> 13.04 Raging Rhino
<BluesKaj> ok , I'd better get used to that :)
<IdleOne> hehe, on't they usually announce the new name before release?
<IdleOne> don't*
<Ashael> hello
<IdleOne> Hello
<Ashael> is 12.10 coming out tomorrow as expected?
<IdleOne> We expect it to, yes.
<BluesKaj> I didn't bother checking about the next release
<Ashael> should i upgrade from 12.04?
<Ashael> what are the changes?
<BluesKaj> I thought it would be another silly name
<philinux> Ashael: look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12283981&postcount=94
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: I have no idea what the next one will be called. I made that up.
<Ashael> danke
<BluesKaj> check the release notes
<yofel> Usually the new name should be out very soonish. Simply for the fact that the package changelogs need the release codename ^^
<philinux> IdleOne: yup MS has not revealed it yet. I guess it will come out at UDS
<philinux> or sooner
<BluesKaj> actually that's not a bad suggextion IdleOne , considering the dumb names so far :)
<Ashael> haha IdleOne what did you suggest?
 * yofel is still for a plain Red Rooster
<IdleOne> I don't raging is the best adjective to use for a Ubuntu release
<IdleOne> Ashael: Raging Rhino
<Ashael> hehe
 * Ashael suggests Raving Roedeer
<BluesKaj> reposing romulon
<Ashael> hmmm does that mean "Rabid" is out too? ;)
<IdleOne> I like that BluesKaj
<IdleOne> btw
<IdleOne> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Quantal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/
<philinux> hey guys have you noticed a lag of over 10 seconds when using log out?
<IdleOne> nope
<Ashael> Romantic Ram
<philinux> IdleOne: intel acer 1410 can take up to 15 seconds to logout
<philinux> login is real quick though
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames#A13.04
<greasegum> hey friends, is this the right channel to ask about upgrading to Wheezy under Precise?
<greasegum> seems next-level enough
<Ashael> <3 ratel
<BluesKaj> oh a question , just a minor annoyance ..the "turn off computer " option  tries to suspend to ram instead of shutting down so i have to logout first to shutdown , this isn't a laptop and I have no hibernation options enabled
<Ashael> cheers
<philinux> biab
<zoktar> anyone else have missing resolutions in some cases?. about half the time i can only select native or half of native.
<greasegum> Tomorrow is the big release day?
<greasegum> that's exciting
<greasegum> One question, does ubuntu+1 base itself off of debian wheezy? or is it a totally separate dev process?
<philinux> I've solved my logout delay
<philinux> unticked a few startup apps that dont need to be autorun at startup. logout now has no delay
<FlyingElvis> how will the update process work tomorrow?  will i be prompted and given a choice to update if i want?
<philinux> FlyingElvis: yep it should be automatic
<FlyingElvis> nice :)
<philinux> FlyingElvis: be aware that the service will be very slow though
<FlyingElvis> thats fine
<philinux> I would wait till friday to update. clean install can be today though
<FlyingElvis> i just dumped win7 on all my familys computers and installed ubuntu on all of them about a week ago...so far the transition is going well
<philinux> FlyingElvis: I dual boot win7
<philinux> i need bskyb skygo service
<FlyingElvis> i did leave win7 on one laptop...for those problem programs
<philinux> good idea since you've paid for win 7 license
<BluesKaj> dual booting is advisable until you're sure about your familiy's preferences , FlyingElvis
<FlyingElvis> but everyday use is ubuntu now...and wife and daughter have no issues with it..
<philinux> FlyingElvis: i'd stick with 12.04 for a while
<BluesKaj> FlyingElvis,  glad to hear that , wish i could convince wifey , but we're older and set in our ways
<FlyingElvis> and i probably will....until the servers get speed back
<philinux> they get hammered on release day
<FlyingElvis> i bet
<philinux> it's peeps doownloading the iso i think
<BluesKaj> ok , back to kubuntu ... was cancelling our netflix acct here on W7 ...nothing appeals to us
<FlyingElvis> ok  quick question about that
<FlyingElvis> netflix is still a no go on ubuntu isnt it?
<philinux> correct
<FlyingElvis> ah well
<FlyingElvis> no big loss
<FlyingElvis> there are othe routlets
<philinux> FlyingElvis: however ;) http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_watch_Netflix_%28Watch_Instantly%29_in_Linux
<philinux> and you have some spare win7 licenses lol
<philinux> Virtualbox FTW
<BluesKaj> ahh, familiar territory , windows and xchat are almost foreign to me now
<FlyingElvis> BluesKaj, im certainly not missing win7 much at all
<FlyingElvis> and win8...i dont know wtf they were smoking, but to me that is not a desktop OS
<BluesKaj> haven't experience W8 ... amother vista ?
<FlyingElvis> id say so...it is going to confuse the hell out of desktop users
<BluesKaj> experienced rather
<FlyingElvis> kids will love it tho
<BluesKaj> how?
<FlyingElvis> i dont need my desktop computer emulating a cellphone..and thats the main drive of win 8
<FlyingElvis> they say boot times are improved tho...big deal...i can reboot and restart ubuntu in under 30 seconds  lol
<genii-around> BluesKaj: It's annoying on a desktop. Basically a bunch of live tiles with different feeds etc, one of them is the old desktop.
<BluesKaj> yeah what's a sec or 2 when booting ...the pi**ing contest with boot geeks never seems to end :)
<BluesKaj> hey genii-around .. then w8 isn't worth bothering about
<FlyingElvis> and i have a chromebook that boots in under 10 seconds...takes me longer to type in my password than it does to boot
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Well probably not for desktops anyhow. I haven't seen it working on a tablet/netbook with touchscreen yet though. Might be bearable there, I dunno
<FlyingElvis> genii-around, ive played with it on a touchscreen, and thats what it is made for...apparently MS thinks we all have touchscreens on our desks
<FlyingElvis> win8 shines on a touch screen
<BluesKaj> daughter loves her android phone , since her Imac HDD died she hasn't even thought about fixing it
 * philinux has S3
<philinux> still like netbook at home though]
<BluesKaj> she had all music/media and data backed up on a couple of sticks ,
<BluesKaj> and replacing a hdd in an Imac is truly a messy business
<FlyingElvis> ill never buy apple
<FlyingElvis> but thats a whole nother story
<BluesKaj> well , they weren't too bad , but they've become too proprietary , and they're taking advantage of fanboy marketing , the so called cool factor may be starting to wear a bit thin with the latest iphone
<philinux> foxconn employing 14 year old interns too. not good
<nbf> anyone else having issues where the dash search window doesn't close
<nbf> and you have to log out to get rid of it
<FlyingElvis> not to mention you could build a computer thats tice as powerful at half the cost of an apple...then that gets my vote
<FlyingElvis> twice*
<FlyingElvis> and even less if you run a linux distro
<nbf> yeah but that computer won't be built by tiny elves living in cupertino, using the finest mythril
<nbf> instead you'll have a dell plastic shitbox
<FlyingElvis> heh
<nbf> Ubuntu 12.10 rocks
<nbf> unity is actually starting to be useful (aside my current bug ;)_
<FlyingElvis> id hafta agree with that also...im enjoying unity
 * genii-around sticks to his KDE for now
<nbf> I've never been able to get into KDE
<nbf> I've tried, something about it just irks me after a few hours
<BluesKaj>  well , to each his own ...I could never get rid of the impression that i was looking at a comic book page with gnome/unity desktop  :)
<BluesKaj> < old windows guy ...was forced to use it atr from w3.1 to '98 , so kde is more familiarand comfortable to me
<BluesKaj> at work
<BluesKaj> just tried firessh on FF , works like a charm
<genii-around> I always figure people should just use whatever desktop they like. It's more about about how people have different types of workflow, etc. I keep usually all the major ones to stay familiar. So I normally have kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, and lately lubuntu.
<nbf> I wonder if there's a chromiumssh
<nbf> ooh there is
<BluesKaj> genii-around, yeah I suppose one is obligated to keep up with all the desktops offered on 'ubuntu as an ubuntu member
<nbf> is canonical still planning on switching over to chromium from firefox
<nbf> firefox is pretty terrible these days
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Although normally when I give assistance it's usually CLI so it's desktop-agnostic
<BluesKaj> chromium is fine on regular monitors , but the tabfonts aren't configurable for larger screens , so I try to avoid chromium if possible
<BluesKaj> genii-around, agreed , getting users to learn the cli makes assistance so much easier
<bobweaver> hello there Ubuntu is not booting at all on 12.10 on my dell d610 what can I do ?
<actionParsnip> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Quantal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/
<bjsnider> nbf, something about it irks me after about 16 seconds
<crizis> anyone here running quantal with ati/fglrx?
<nbf> I think it's the KDE theme/aesthetic
<nbf> its just not good
<bobweaver> so I guess that I can not install Ubuntu on this computer because of age ?
<bobweaver> dell d610 1 gig ram pent m
<crizis> well if anyone is running fglrx/ati on quantal, would be nice to know what catalyst version it has. ubuntu's package version unfortunately tells nothing as package version has nothing to do with actual driver/catalyst version
<bjsnider> crizis, unless you have brand new hardware it might not be a good idea to use fglrx
<crizis> open driver is practically useless and i didn't ask for opinions
<nbf> buying ATI hardware is the first step towards failure
<bjsnider> radeon is better than fglrx on a lot of hardware
<crizis> no, it is not
<crizis> it doesn't even support VBO's, guaranteeing it will never perform acceptably with games
<crizis> and again, i asked for the version, not for useless opinions
<bjsnider> well, if you're doing a lot of gaming, that's a different story
<bobweaver> so I guess not only is Ubuntu not going to work on older computers now ? am I correct in thinking this ?
<nbf> crizis: that's great
<nbf> older computers would fair better using something like lubuntu
<bjsnider> bobweaver, you said it'snot booting. can you provide a bit more info?
<bobweaver> nbf,  12.04 ran great both 3d and 2d . bjsnider  sure it just goes to black screen after plymouth . there is no nvidia or ati in this computer it is intel
<bobweaver> ctrl+alt+f1 also does nothing
<bobweaver> I just get a blanck cursor flashing
<bobweaver> blank *
<genii-around> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bobweaver> tried that
<genii-around> bobweaver: Is it i915 or i945 chipset?
<bobweaver> let me look I have to boot ;live cd of 12.04 brb
<bobweaver> i915 it says in lsmod I will pastebin lspci -vknn |grep VGA
<bkfitz> 12.10 beta 2 in classic mode... I want to add a new indicator to the "indicator applet"... anyone know how to do this?
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285203
<bobweaver> also what is up with Ubuntu selling my info to facebook amazon ect ? does canonical need the money that bad ?
<bobweaver> will removing the shoping lens remove all that stuff ? or do I have to remove a-lot more ? I dont want to sell my information .
<bobweaver> and HOW LONG has this been going on there was not warning till a couple of days ago. isnt that illegal ?
<bobweaver> Like I upgraded the computer a couple of days ago and there is a policy thingy in the dash I read it and it says that they are selling info
<micahg> bobweaver: you might want to read http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1182
<bobweaver> where they doing this before the the policy thingy in dash was implamented ?
<genii-around> bobweaver: Apologies on lag, work is quite busy. Have you tried the specific nomodeset for i915?  eg: i915.modeset=0     or to set: vga=772
<bobweaver> thanks micahg but I have already read that
<micahg> bobweaver: it answers some of your questions
<bobweaver> genii-around,  np just trying to figure all this out myself . i915 0 is what I did on the older computer
<bobweaver> micahg, thanks I will re-read. but still it is illegal to sell others info with out them knowing it
<micahg> it's not being sold (info is in the article)
<bobweaver> so I am taking it that the anwser is yes and yes they where doing this before the warnning was there meaning that canonical has been selling my info.
<bobweaver> micahg,  you have read the privacy policy ?
<bobweaver> it says right in it that canonical is selling dash info to 3rd partys
<bobweaver> aka facebook amazon openstack ect
 * micahg hasn't seen that yet
<bobweaver> I am confused re-reading that artical
<bobweaver> I am on 12.04 because I am scared of 12.10 now
<bobweaver> or I would post where file is located
<bobweaver> Seems to me that this Break the EU
<bobweaver> Unless you have opted out . we (canonical ) will also send your keysrokes as a search tearm to ubuntu server and SELECTED THRID PARTIES; including: Facebook , Twitter,BBC,Amazon , canonical amd these selected thrid partys will *collect* your search tearms and use them to profide you with search results while using Ubuntu
<bobweaver> one question ? what does facebook and twitter and BBC have to do with the shopping lens ?
<WarOfTheNerd> bobweaver, it doesn't
<WarOfTheNerd> bobweaver, twitter is for the installer
<bobweaver> then why would they need dash info ?
<WarOfTheNerd> When you install Ubuntu the installer requests Twitter feed
<bobweaver> ahh I see thanks I am just trying to figure this all out
<bobweaver> and facebook BBC ?
<WarOfTheNerd> BBC is for videos
<WarOfTheNerd> the Video lens has always searched BBC and YouTube
<WarOfTheNerd> Amazon is for the shopping lens
<bobweaver> and facebook the leader in giving away your info is for ?
<WarOfTheNerd> and Facebook/Twitter is also for social integration, you can pop in your accounts for FB/Twitter and chat to people and search profiles
<WarOfTheNerd> (but for those you need to add a Facebook or Twitter Account; as far as I know they're not something that gets searched directly)
<Mneumonic> Is there going to be a release party channel for Quantal?
<bobweaver> But here is the thing I do not have facebook I do not have Twitter nor do I trust them so I have to remove all that stuff is what you are saying?
<bobweaver> WarOfTheNerd,  ^^
<bobweaver> !party | Mneumonic
<ubottu> Mneumonic: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Quantal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/
<Mneumonic> Thanks!
<bobweaver> np
<WarOfTheNerd> bobweaver, check the Privacy section of System Settings
<WarOfTheNerd> bobweaver, you should be able to disable everything you don't want from there
<zoktar> !Quantal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<WarOfTheNerd> bobweaver, to be honest, I'm not using 12.10 for other reasons.  Most notably because I have tons of proprietary apps now
<WarOfTheNerd> (and most proprietary apps in Software Centre suck for dist-upgrade)
<g105b> how many hours until release of 12.10 ?
<bobweaver> All of these thing 2 days ?
<bobweaver> sorry
<bobweaver> 2 days ?
<BluesKaj> tomorrow
<bobweaver> i it not on the 18 th ?
<nbf> I wonder if the steam for linux beta launch with coincide with the 12.10 release?
 * bobweaver looks at calender and ducks 
<BluesKaj> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<FlyingElvis> Mneumonic, #ubuntu-release-party
<bobweaver> nbf,  no I hear that it is going to be hot topic at UDS and that they dudes from stream and unity 3d will be there
<WarOfTheNerd> nbf, they'd better support LTS
<bobweaver> meaning 13.10 ?
<bobweaver> sorry 13.04
<nbf> they already said the beta starts this month
<g105b> BluesKaj: I'm asking because there's a big difference between when the 18th is depending on where you live.
<nbf> so I figure it's either with the 12.10 launch OR maybe on halloween
<nbf> but the 12.10 launch day would be prudent
<nbf> because there's a ton of activity going on for ubuntu around tomorrow
<bobweaver> nbf,  I think that it will be in 13.04
<nbf> they already said the beta starts this month
<bobweaver> Oo
<bobweaver> nbf,  where did you get that info ?
<BluesKaj> g105b, I believe it's GMT that determines the time/date
<nbf> http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/27/steam-linux-beta/
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> yeah that says that it is going to be private and only 1000 users are going to get it ?
<nbf> yeah
<bkfitz> anyone know of a caps-lock indicator that will work in 12.10 beta 2 classic
<nbf> and it looks like 12.04 LTS is the target distribution
<nbf> although I assume it'll work with 12.10 :)
<bobweaver> run on systems running Ubuntu 12.04 *and above*
<bobweaver> nbf,  ^^
<nbf> valve was helping improve the intel drivers though
<nbf> so I'm going to assume 12.10 will have much better performance
<nbf> for intel users
<bobweaver> lol not for me I can not even boot on older intel
<nbf> :(
<bobweaver> and my new computer (intel) also is *Slow*
<nbf> I have an optichode system from nvidia
<nbf> but I'm been surprised how good the intel 4000 HD performance is
<nbf> it's not as good as the nvidia GPU but it's a thousand times better than the other intel IGP setups I've used
<bobweaver> I have the intel 8086:0046 and have to say with all honesty that everything is slower on 12.10 (could be kinks in water line though )
<bobweaver> this computer is not even 1 year old
<bobweaver> 8 gigs ram and i5
<nbf> you may want to run a DE that doesn't use compositing
<nbf> like XFCE
<bobweaver> Things like loosing control of mouse and yes I made sure that this computer is 100% *nix cert before I bought it
<bobweaver> I dont like xfce I like unity but also like I said this computer is less then a year old
<bobweaver> Again I would like to say thanks to all thous that helped me with privacy and the older computer.
<bobweaver> see the older computer is my GF I bought her a systenm 76 but see does not like because there is no mouse track red thingy like there is on her d610 I think that see is going to flip on me in a couple of hours when she gets khome from work
<bobweaver> mouse track red thingy = mouse thing on keyboard between the g and h and b
<bobweaver> keys
<nbf> yeah mouse nub
<nbf> like on a lenovo
<nbf> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pointing_stick
<agoodm> how can I disable the blur on the unity panel? it lags my core i7 laptop...
<agoodm> I feel sorry for netbook and ordinary laptop users :P
<bobweaver> nbf,  yeah that's the red thingy lol
<bobweaver> the "blur" is worte into unity with NUX and how it is rendering itsself ?
<bobweaver> I would guess shell/launcher/Launcher.cpp
<agoodm> in 12.04 I used my unity to turn it off and didnt really think about it till I updated to 12.10 and it totally broke my install
<bobweaver> panel er not launcher. agoodm  can you take screenshot ?
<agoodm> and I spent 4 hours trying to fix it before clean installing
<bobweaver> Ouch sorry agoodm  I feel your pain broseph
<agoodm> http://i.imgur.com/oiFDj.jpg
<bobweaver> agoodm,  look at lensview.cpp
<bobweaver> agoodm,  are you good with c++ ?
<agoodm> the issue is my x220 is real finicky about the boot loader... every time I did an install on here I have to start up with the ubuntu disk after installing and install boot-repair and run that before I can use my system... normally I use a encrypted root
<bobweaver> agoodm,  I wrote this about "hacking" unity   http://askubuntu.com/questions/181474/now-that-i-built-unity-how-do-i-install-it/196023#196023   might help
<agoodm> after the 12.10 update booting broke, tried to use 12.10 live usb to run boot-repair but it didnt work, I tried ALL SORTS... and btw im no newby linux user... been using linux on servers and desktops since fedora core 3 and centos 3 -_-
<agoodm> bobweaver, I am not a coder :D
<bobweaver> then you are stuck with unity the way it is unless you can change the gsetting maybe look around dconf-editor ?
<agoodm> then I reinstalled it with the 12.10 installer on a usb pen... chose encrypted block device (yay its now an option in the normal installer) but boot up was broken and unrepairable via any method I knew (booo)
<bobweaver> but I am not sure that that will help you at all. but it is worth a shot. I also hear that ccsm helps with unity. but I also know by studing the unity code that that could breakk some stuff also real easy
<agoodm> was myunity swapping files in or something then?
<agoodm> just installing ccsm
<bobweaver> agoodm,  I hear that I can not get past pymouth at all with one of my older computers llvm is a bust !
 * bobweaver crys and thinks about unity 2d 
<agoodm> in my case half of the issue is my new laptop is finicky about the stuff itll boot... must be gpt, uefi
<agoodm> blah blah
<agoodm> im enjoying the improved intel performance in 12.10
<nbf> same
<nbf> I have a clevo which works nicely with Linux (aside from the shitty nvidia support)
<bobweaver> ok that was just nuts right there. I changed grub back to normal and it booted and (old computer) and got to lightdm I loged in and it tried to run a unity and then flickered and I just have background anytime I try unity --replace it seg faults lol
<agoodm> ok if I cant get rid of the blur in the unity lens panel thing can I prevent it being full screen sometimes?
<bobweaver> I do not know what you all are talking about with intel being faster it is much much slower for me
<agoodm> sometimes unity lens thingy is full screen and thats when it grinds my laptop to a halt worst...
<bobweaver> agoodm,  change the formfactor
<agoodm> ?
<bobweaver> agoodm,  use dconf-editor and go to com_.canonical-> unity->  and set the for factor
<bobweaver> or
<bobweaver> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity formfactor netbook
<bobweaver> make sure that spelling is correct
<agoodm> desktop seems to make it small, netbook seems to make it big if that makes sense
<agoodm> thats probably workable
<bobweaver> that is correct
<Mneumonic> realistically is there much difference at all between running todays daily cd and waiting til tomorrow for the official release?
<bobweaver> and tv makes it break
<agoodm> I want it small :D
<agoodm> if it comes up full screen it takes what feels like 2 seconds to appear
<agoodm> feels like half a second 'small'
<agoodm> unity launcher thingy performance is my biggest bugbear with ubuntu
<agoodm> slash unity
<bobweaver> the real reason why unity is slower no (just my observations) is because all the lens have been re-wrote to work differently
<bobweaver> that is something that I do not get unifacation my a$$
<bobweaver> just a observation though
<agoodm> I only use the unity launcher lens thingy for launching apps
<bobweaver> also the code is much much heavery now with previews and shopping
<agoodm> I want to literally press super fir enter and bam be in firefox, not be looking at f...i...r... appearing then firefox...
<scriptwarlock> i observed some bugs on my lappy running 12.10 there is no light on the headphone port any similar glitches?
<bobweaver> agoodm,  you press super+a to open your apps lens right away ?
<agoodm> I removed the unity shopping lens as some of the pictures that came up from amazon were a bit too racey for customers premesis :O
<bobweaver> I always wonder how many use that
<bobweaver> rotlolo agoodm
<agoodm> dunno I wish for unity panel to be as fast as the sinple windows start menu
<agoodm> that literally works as fast as I think
<agoodm> ubuntus thing doesnt still
<bobweaver> like the little kid that is searching to watch jimmy newtron on tv ? and gets pictures of ...
<agoodm> lol :)
<bobweaver> dont know if that is real just a joke :)
<bobweaver> you think that that filtering is bad what till gripo comes along
<agoodm> tbh in my experience the unity panel launcher thing was faster when I was in the live setup that was running from my flash pen
<agoodm> this makes me think I should fast track the ssd upgrade for my laptop... not least because I am a bit rough with it sometimes and am getting through hard drives on the warranty...
<bobweaver> agoodm,  you are confusing me are you talking about the panel  (the black bar at the top with the me menu)  the Dash (what you get after pressing super) or the launcher (the Doc on the left hand side (unless you read left to right ))
<agoodm> ok the dash, sorry I dont know the propper term for it
<scriptwarlock> i observed some bugs on my lappy running 12.10 there is no light on the headphone port any similar glitches?
<agoodm> scriptwarlock
<agoodm> scriptwarlock
<agoodm> spam
<agoodm> spam
<bobweaver> scriptwarlock,  I am not sure that I can help but read launchpads bugs to find more issues ?
<Logan_> !repeat | scriptwarlock
<ubottu> scriptwarlock: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<scriptwarlock> sorry thought my msg was not sent crappy internet signal so i sent again good it was only twice
<bobweaver> you can always run a bug test and see if apport knows that it is there or not .
<agoodm> scriptwarlock, if your crappy internet is causing irc issues then the connection to the server wil drop
<scriptwarlock> probably sorry then
<bobweaver> like if I had bug in unity dash I could run ubuntu-bug unity    and see if apport knows anything about it if not check the search terms in LP
<bobweaver> var string LP = "launchpad"
<bobweaver> errr so I think I have found work around for older computer that is not booting. it is not pretty ! I have to write libunity and dee and unity2d and libglies and x11 stuff to be one package. then I can install Unty 2d on 12.10 and remove all the old stuff/ overright it all
<bobweaver> this is not going to be easy !
<bobweaver> but I figure that that will give me unity 2d and a working desktop on this older computer with the added beni's of 12.10
<bobweaver> what a pain in the keaster
<micahg> bobweaver: if you need unity-2d, you'll want to stick with 12.04
<bobweaver> micahg,  to late for that. I thought that llvm would work but it is not
<bobweaver> meaning that I already do-released it
<bobweaver> I guess that I could make clone of ~ and re-install but then there is no nice upgrades of other programs. Or I have to upgrade all the propertys of 12.04 apps to be the same as 12.10. version # that is. This is one big headache .
<Mneumonic> Does anyone know if the current daily ISO has fixed the issue with installing Nvidia drivers not working because the headers aren't installed?
 * bobweaver goes looking through the UDS scheduled and is seeing nothing at all about llvm or unity. wonder why that is 
<bobweaver> Mneumonic,  I do not know sorry
<bobweaver> All I see is Improve support for input methods under unity.
<bobweaver> Lots of stuff for Accomplishments . lol     where do I go to talk to people about this ?
<bobweaver> this = uds not having anything about unity or llvm
<bobweaver> popey,  ^^ ? any ideas ?
<popey> mhall119, ^^
<mhall119> bobweaver: blueprints are still getting registered
<bobweaver> thanks popey  you Rock !
<bobweaver> mhall119,  thanks You also Rock !
<mhall119> in particular the desktop team has been so busy with final unity changes that they haven't had time to do their yet
<mhall119> design team too
<bobweaver> mhall119,  yeah I was wondering about that
<mhall119> bobweaver: we do have one for TV though
<bobweaver> mhall119,  yup I am signed up for that also for the api thing that you are doing. (which looks v.cool btw )
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> bobweaver: also, I got some NUX api docs uploaded: http://unity.ubuntu.com/nux/
<bobweaver> can not wait to get on that plane in less then 10 days !
<bobweaver> That is just hands down AWESOME mhall119  I can not wait to make qml app for the services  to that api !
<LarsN> is there a way to disable the crash reporting daemon thing?  Every time i boot i get a "the service has crashed" I've reported it and now i'd like to never see that alert again :)
<jbicha> LarsN: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport/ change 1 to 0 in /etc/default/apport
<Ghabit> hello. Nvidia drivers still does not working?
<Ghabit> After installing it i ahve very low resolution and no unity appearing.
<trism> Ghabit: they should be working, what does: dkms status; look like? module built for your kernel?
<bjsnider> no, it should say installed
<bjsnider> if it says built, that's not finished yet
<trism> good point
<bjsnider> first added, then built, then installed
<trism> Ghabit: I notice nvidia-current seems to have been downgraded, what version do you have/
<Ghabit> trism, i'll go reboot now to check it.
<ghabit> trism, now I'm on ubuntu.
<ghabit> how I can see which version of nvidia drivers is istalled?
<trism> ghabit: dkms status; should tell you
<ghabit> I have installed it with 'app sources' application on the 'other drivers' tab.
<ghabit> ghabit@ubuntu-pc:~$ dkms status
<ghabit> nvidia-current-updates, 304.51: added
<ghabit> what does it means?
<trism> ghabit: ahh, yes as bjsnider notes that means it isn't built or installed yet
<ghabit> trism, bjsnider, what I have to build and install? How to do it?
<trism> ghabit: I think what I would do is: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current-updates; (because of bug 1057000) then: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current;
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1057000 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Precise) "[Ubuntu 12.04.1/12.10] nVidia drivers 304.51 prevent autohidden Unity launcher from revealing" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057000
<trism> ghabit: though might want to make sure you have the linux-headers for your kernel, what is uname -r; ?
<ghabit> trism, 3.5.0-17-generic
<trism> ghabit: okay, make sure you have linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic installed as well
<ghabit> trism, during nvidia installing with terminal I have this output: Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the
<ghabit> kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<trism> ghabit: yeah need the headers, installing the headers should force a rebuilt
<trism> ghabit: though can check dkms status afterwards and force a rebuilt anyway if it doesn't happen
<ghabit> trism, why installind drivers is so complicated now?
<ghabit> Done installing headers, should I reboot now?
<trism> ghabit: not yet, make sure the module was built in dkms status
<trism> ghabit: err installed
<ghabit> dksm status returnet nvidia-current, 304.43, 3.5.0-17-generic, x86_64: installed
<trism> ghabit: yes that looks good, so good to reboot
<ghabit> Nvidia is running! But
<ghabit> How to disable second monitor? :)
<ghabit> Ah, got it.
<ghabit> Not in the settings.
<trism> ghabit: may also want to install linux-generic so you will always have the headers for new kernels
<ghabit> But not for lightdm.
<ghabit> Nvidia settings helped to disable second monitor, but lighdm are working on both anyways.
<trism> ghabit: once you save the xorg.conf and restart lightdm it should only be one monitor (though apparently nvidia has been randr support now, have to play with that sometime)
<trism> been = better
<ghabit> gnome-shell is different now.
<trism> different?
<ghabit> well, right-bottom 'systray' is not appearing by mouse now (it's good I think), new button for all apps at left panel.
<ghabit> Looks like newer version.
<bjsnider> the notification area in gnome-shell still displays with the mouse at the bottom, but it takes a couple of seconds now
<Mneumonic> Anyone know how long until I can expect more of the paid apps to be available in 12.10?  For Example the game Osmos.  I own it but it isn't compatible with 12.10
<Adior> hi!
<Adie> I am having trouble mounting a UDF .iso, but I don't think I had this trouble in 12.04 LTS
<Adie> I am following the instructions I find onling, but I am getting back "mount: unknown filesystem type 'UDF'"
<genii-around> Adie: Do you have package udftools installed?
<Adie> yes
<Adie> here is the command I am using "sudo mount -o loop -t UDF "/media/adie/New Volume/image.iso" /home/adie/iso/
<Adie> "
<genii-around> Adie: Did you try escaping the space with a backslash instead?
<Adie> no
<celso_> When will ubuntu 12.10 get out? Cant wait for it...
<OerHeks> celso_, within 24 hours ...
<celso_> too much time to wait... -_-
<bjrohan> I am having 2 issues with my setup, the first is odd with Java. The same website will run a plugin, however at another part of the site it says java is not detected. I also have an issue getting anything ffmpeg to install (so I can view any videos)
<celso_> but thanks :D
<Adie> the image will mount with iso9660, but it says UDF is an unknown filysystem type :(
<OerHeks> Adie, the -t should detect automatic
<Adie> ASDFJKL
<Adie> solution, "udf" rather than "UDF"
<bjrohan> for the ffmpeg issue I try to install the packages it recommends all the way back to a lib-120 where I actually have lib-123 installed
<bjrohan> I can walk someone through each error/package that is being required down to the root issue if they can help
<bjrohan> no one :-(
<bjrohan> Adie, any suggestions?
 * OerHeks is moving to  #ubuntu-release-party
<zoktar> !Quantal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> hi
<somethingoranoth> hello everyone I encountered a problem after removing lightdm that I'd like to ask about. I'm using 12.10 and I noticed after I removed it and ting went fine until it said "lightdm failed to load" at which point it continued on with booting until eventually hanging on a later step in the boot process and failing to boot. Any ideas what might cause this?
<somethingoranoth> is there anyone here?
<dbtmro1> :)
<dbtmro1> why did you remove lightdm?
<somethingoranoth> It annoys me personally. I'm just going to use a .xinitrc script instead.
<somethingoranoth> Once I figure out why I was unable to boot that is...
<dbtmro1> try to install gdm
<somethingoranoth> I'm really not looking for another display manager at the moment. Really I'd just like to know why I can't boot Ubuntu without one. XD
<dbtmro2> anyone know what time tomorrow will be 12.10 available?
<dbtmro2> ...12.10 final release...   :)
<somethingoranoth> Is there going to be much updating between the 12.10 beta and the final version?
<dbtmro2> I don't belive it will be significantly since last daily build, but it's expected to be some
<somethingoranoth> I'm just hoping there's nothing major that will break my system as I've already had enough problems with the current beta updates..
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-18
<dbtmro1> I had a few problems with nvidia driver, but I've sorted it out...   :)
<somethingoranoth> I've had a ton of problems with the new version of grub2 breaking personally :S
<dbtmro1> :(
<somethingoranoth> I don't know what they changed from 1.99 to 2.00 but it seems like things are completely different now.
<somethingoranoth> Is there anything external in Quantal that controls GRUB?
<somethingoranoth> Any files that override everything I do to theme it?
<somethingoranoth> Or edit it?
<sebsebseb> somethingoranoth: the config files :d
<sebsebseb> I don't know :d
<somethingoranoth> I've been trying everything I can think of and everything either fails, breaks grub completely or makes Ubuntu fail to boot.
<somethingoranoth> Right now I'd just like to be able to unhide grub.
<somethingoranoth> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<somethingoranoth> changing that does nothing
<somethingoranoth> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<somethingoranoth> changing that makes ubuntu boot with a permanent purple splash screen and forces me to purge and reinstall grub if I want to be able to boot properly again
<somethingoranoth> any ideas?
<somethingoranoth> <_<
<somethingoranoth> >_>
<somethingoranoth> <_>
<jbicha> somethingoranoth: I think I just set /etc/default/grub GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<rendero> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<somethingoranoth> grub_timeout=0 just caused grub to hang...
<sebsebseb> hi
<khamer> Can I snag someone for a simple test?
<khamer> especially someone who uses terminator terminal emulator?
<khamer> Nevermind, haha, I found the bug report from when I was trying to debug this last time and found my own comment that I had completely forgotten that has the workaround.
<lewellyn> just an fyi, kernel panics are now less-informative at boot time.
<lewellyn> 12.04 gave me http://imgur.com/u4Fnk and 12.10 gives the more-concise http://imgur.com/kbl67
<lewellyn> prior to 12.04, the behavior appears the same as 12.04
<bjrohan> Anyone here who can help with a weird (at least to me) Java issue?
<frybye> bjrohan: not noticed anything - explain?
<frybye> btw - when is the release?
<bjrohan> For a webstie I help with, they have a plug0in screencast recoder, prior to me doing a wipe of 12.04 and installin 12.10 BETA 1 I could use it. Now when I go it says it can't detect Java.
<bjrohan> I go to the plugin makers page screenr, it works just fine.
<bjrohan> I go to the screenr get java page, and it can't detect Java on my system, however, from that exact page I can do a screencast recording (these are all done online via java, nothing installed on system)
<RaringOne> frybye: in the next 36-48 hours
<RaringOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<frybye> what happens when you install jre?
<bjrohan> Forgive me I am new. JRE is the standard download from Java correct?
<frybye> well I guess so - I am not all that clued myself...
<bjrohan> default jre is installed as well as open jdk-7
<bjrohan> 6 and 7 I think
<lewellyn> well, hopefully my screenshots prove helpful to someone. for all i know, it's intentional, though. *shrug*
<bjrohan> yes 6 annd 7
<frybye> bjrohan: perhaps sbdy else has a better grasp of this...
<frybye> RaringOne: RelewaseSchedule just says "18th Oct."  here in cent. Europe it's that now..
<frybye> in my settings/information it says 12.10 right now - so I was not so sure...
<bjrohan> this channel is now pointless for 1 hour
<RaringOne> frybye: it is still the 17th here :)
<bjrohan> until 13.4 is alpha is released
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, Hehe that will get you help.
<frybye> bjrohan: that is what I was kinda thinking...
<bjrohan> not for no help, just because beta is n longer
<bjsnider> openjdk is the default java provider
<frybye> bjrohan: just a matter of nomenclature...
<bjrohan> yeppers
<bjsnider> i don't think partner has the oracle java anymore
<bjsnider> you can open a terminal and do java -version
<bjrohan> java version "1.7.0_07"
<bjrohan> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea7 2.3.2) (7u7-2.3.2a-1ubuntu1)
<bjrohan> OpenJDK Server VM (build 23.2-b09, mixed mode)
<bjsnider> that's what it should be
<bjsnider> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<bjsnider> that page will tell you all  you need to know
<bjrohan> I have icedtea 6 & 7 installed. Why would the website say that I don't have it yet still run (maker of the product) while the site I need it to work on it won't
<bjsnider> possibly a bug in icedtea or openjdk at large
<bjrohan> It had worked fine when I just had 12.4, went to 12.10 then fubar
<bjsnider> you might need oracle's package
<bjrohan> gotcha
<bjsnider> but they junked up the license
<bjrohan> I have one other issue, I can't get videos to play. in Dragon Player to play a .mov I need a h.264 codec, understandable, it searches for packages, finds gstream0.10-ffmpeg. I can't install it du to dependency issues, I have traced it all the way back to a required libx-120 package where I have -123 installed. This is also required for ffMPEG which I would like to install
<bjsnider> install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bjsnider> you can have multiple libx264 packages on one system at the same time
<bjrohan> Will give that a try
<bjrohan> ahh, when I look for  libx264-120, I can't find it in the package manager, even after adding the restricted addons
<bjsnider> it's libav now, not ffmpeg
<bjrohan> so install libav source package?
<bjsnider> you can purge the -120 package
<bjsnider> -120 was precise, quantal is up to -123
<bjrohan> but the items I want to install require -120. I already have -123 installed
<bjsnider> no they don't
<bjrohan> then why do they say they do?
<bjsnider> you've got precise stuff in there somewhere
<bjsnider> -120 would not be referenced in quantal
<bjsnider> i've got all of this stuff you're talking about, except dragon player because i wouldn't be caught dead using kde
<bjrohan> What would you recommend I use? It matters not to me, I am new
<bjsnider> you upgraded from precise right?
<bjrohan> yes
<bjrohan> NO
<bjrohan> I had precise, I backed up my home dir, erased and installed 12.10 beta 1
<bjrohan> I want to install ffmpeg to do screen recording, ffmpeg gives me the same error messages
<bjsnider> ok, it's libav in ubuntu
<bjsnider> attempt to install ubuntu-restricted-extras and pastebin the result
<bjrohan> it is installed
<bjsnider> then do install --reinstall
<bjsnider> or remove and isntall again
<bjrohan> ok
<bjrohan> how do I do that via command, I am using package manager to do all this
<bjrohan> I have no libav installed, I see a libav-source, install that?
<bjsnider> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bjrohan> Done, it installed, and gave this recommended package - gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse libavcodec-extra-53
<bjsnider> install those two
<bjsnider> then try playing this mov file
<bjrohan> tried doing gstreamer, says it can't because it needs libmjpegtools-1.9
<bjrohan> that can't be done, it needs: libquicktime2
<bjrohan> that could not be installed it needs libavcodec53
<bjrohan> libavcodec-extra-53 could not be installed it needs guess what?   libx264-120
<bjrohan> :(
<bjrohan> weird
<micahg> nothing in quantal depends on that
<bjrohan> apparently ffmpeg does
<bjrohan> you have ffmpeg installed?
<bjsnider> no it doesn't
<bjrohan> then why do I get that message trying to install it?
<bjsnider> bjrohan, don't take my word for it, look for yourself: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/libavcodec-extra-53
<bjsnider> it depends on -123
<bjrohan> yep
<bjrohan> why would it ask? Hmm
<bjrohan> I installed 12.10 Beta 1 fresh
<bjrohan> nor does libavcodec53 need it
<bjrohan> poop
<bjsnider> bjrohan, somehow you must have a precise package in there if it's asking for precise's libx264
<bjrohan> How would I check, and remove it?
<bjrohan> asking for it, but I have -123 installed :-(
<bjsnider> bjrohan, have you tried apt-get -f install apt-get dist-upgrade?
<bjrohan> will try it
<bjrohan> says unable to locate, and my package manager is shut off
<bjrohan> I typed sudo apt-get -f install apt-get dist-upgrade
<bjrohan> brb
<Daekdroom> I think that command is flawed.
<Daekdroom> Just saying.
<bjrohan> I am still trying the upgrade command, it is giving me errors
<bjrohan> sudo apt-get -f install apt-get dist-upgrade correct?
<bjsnider> no
<bjrohan> what is it?
<bjsnider> -f install and dist-upgrade are separate commands
<bjrohan> ok
<bjrohan> I separated them, nothing changed, cept it said I could autoremove some packages,when I tried, it said I couldn't do it
<bjsnider> why not?
<bjrohan> my fault typed apt-ger
<bjrohan> autoremoce
<bjrohan> autoremove
<bjrohan> it workd and is removing them
<bjrohan> perhaps that will help?
<bjrohan> Grrr
<bjrohan> no go
<bjrohan> still requesting the -120 version
<bjsnider> well have you been doing your daily updates?
<bjrohan> Yep, several times a day
<bjsnider> you don't seem familiar with some of the basic debian/ubuntu commands, so isn't it possible you didn't do your wipe/reload correctly?
<bjrohan> Perhaps. My comp was dual boot with windows. I backed up home dir, booted from live CD, formatted entire drive and installed
<JHOSMAN> What time is released quantal?
<RaringOne> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<somethingoranoth> hey quick question
<somethingoranoth> If I remove lightdm and install gdm will it automatically switch to it on the next reboot or do I need to do anything else?
<somethingoranoth> I feel like a broken record asking this but how does one unhide Grub2 permanently on Quantal?
<somethingoranoth> I've tried everything I can think of and nothing's been working.
<somethingoranoth> and of course you're all afk
<popey> somethingoranoth, edit /etc/default/grub and ..
<popey> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10
<popey> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false
<popey> then "sudo update-grub"
<somethingoranoth> I've done that 2-3 times now. It remains hidden and the rest of the boot process fails.
<somethingoranoth> okay I'm back again
<somethingoranoth> rebooted tried what you said
<somethingoranoth> no grub
<somethingoranoth> only a timer counting down from ten after which point it continued to boot
<somethingoranoth> it boots fine but I only see said timer
<RaringOne> when you see the timer hit the arrow keys.
<somethingoranoth> I know how to unhide it. I'd prefer it not be hidden by default though.
<somethingoranoth> Is there no way to do that?
<RaringOne> yes, by setting GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10 and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false
<somethingoranoth> I did that and it showed the timer I specified above. It didn't unhide it...
<somethingoranoth> okay
<somethingoranoth> in the documentation itself GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10 sets the timer to 10
<somethingoranoth> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false does nothing but show said timer
<somethingoranoth> it doesn't effect grub being hidden
<somethingoranoth> thing is I don't know what would then
<somethingoranoth> there's a lot of documentation...
<somethingoranoth> anyone?
<somethingoranoth> :C
<md_5> people started spamming 'when' yet?
<somethingoranoth> a few here and there
<jussi> !isitout | md_5
<ubottu> md_5: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<jussi> :P
<yofel_> somethingoranoth: I personally just removed both HIDDEN options from etc/default/grub. Now I get normal grub with GRUB_TIMEOUT as timeout
<md_5> :P
<somethingoranoth> if that works...
<somethingoranoth> >_>
<somethingoranoth> <_<
<md_5> !when
<RaringOne> ubottu: when is <reply> when it is ready.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, RaringOne
 * somethingoranoth crosses fingers
<somethingoranoth> the unhide worked
<somethingoranoth> the theming...
<somethingoranoth> not so much :C
<somethingoranoth> still C:
<somethingoranoth> THANK YOU SO MUCH ()_()
<somethingoranoth> yofel: real quick can you think of any reason this might not work? http://pastebin.com/jKetHQjU
<somethingoranoth> specifically the background image and colors
<somethingoranoth> any ideas?
<somethingoranoth> 3:
<somethingoranoth> OH MY GOD
<somethingoranoth> okay so apparently the color's controlled under /lib/plymouth/themes/default.gru
<somethingoranoth> grub
<somethingoranoth> default.grub
<yofel> yeah, the theming is a bit weird, see /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<somethingoranoth> What is plymouth anyway?
<yofel> the app that shows the boot splash and lets you talk to the system services during boot
<somethingoranoth> oh
<somethingoranoth> hopefuly with this I will have purged the last of the purple menace from my system XD
<somethingoranoth> what happens if I remove the quiet and splash flags completely? is it bad if there are no flags there to speak of?
<yofel> well, you'll get the old-school text messages during boot
<yofel> that's all
<somethingoranoth> Okay.
<somethingoranoth> See I've been having a ton of trouble that forced me to question everything I know. Now I don't really know what was happening anymore.
<yofel> quiet hides them, and splash shows the boot splash
<somethingoranoth> Really by this point I think the boot process hangs if I hit any keys during it for some reason.
<somethingoranoth> though that doesn't really make sense...
<somethingoranoth> now its not booting again ._.
<somethingoranoth> it just hangs at what used to be a purple screen before I changed it to black
<somethingoranoth> oh there we go
<somethingoranoth> it hung the first couple of times
<somethingoranoth> I don't even know what's wrong anymore... ;^;
<somethingoranoth> oh well as long as it works :S
<somethingoranoth> I...
<somethingoranoth> that's a bad motto
<somethingoranoth> now I just need to get my volume keys working and I'm done
<somethingoranoth> ^.^
<somethingoranoth> are there no alsa modules provided for 3.5.0-17-generic in the ubuntu-audio-dev ppa?
<nootje> how late come ubuntu 12.10
<somethingoranoth> Back with another question >_>
<somethingoranoth> Not getting any sound in Ubuntu
<nootje> how late come ubuntu 12.10
<nootje> how late come ubuntu 12.10
<nootje> how late come ubuntu 12.10
<nootje> how late come ubuntu 12.10 :-S
<somethingoranoth> anyone care to help a gu figure out why Ubuntu's not detecting a soundcard
<nootje> how late come ubuntu 12.10
<somethingoranoth> pavucontrol says its outputting to a dummy
<somethingoranoth> and...
<RaringOne> nootje: when it is ready
<somethingoranoth> http://pastebin.com/hnrZa4x5
<RaringOne> !party | nootje
<ubottu> nootje: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Quantal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/
<nootje> oke
<prometoys> nootje: i'm curious too, but it doesnt help, if you ask it ten times ;)
<somethingoranoth> anyone here have any idea what's wrong?
<prometoys> is it normal, that the quantal-desktop image needs 800mb on the CD? and is there an offical RC?
<babalu> µ/join #ubuntu-release-party
<valorie> hi folks, when I tried to upgrade my netbook to quantal from precise, it stopped before finishing the upgrade, and now will not boot
<valorie> is there any interest in error messages and such, or shall I just install from a thumbdrive?
<minas> hi, has 12.10 become available for download?
<valorie> I didn't want to go ahead and do that if there is QA interest
<valorie> quantal beta, I should specify
<valorie> minas | !schedule
<valorie> ah
<valorie> ah
<valorie> minas | !schedule
<minas> sorry, I didn't understand that
<valorie> oh, foo
<valorie> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<valorie> minas: ^^^
<valorie> trouble typing tonight
<minas> it says it's today
<nootje> I have a question how late ubuntu 12.10 from
<jokerdino> how late??! what's that supposed to mean?
<Gabriel_SOE> I was under the impression that 12.10 is out today.
<Gabriel_SOE> is it?
<jokerdino> Gabriel_SOE: not yet.
<nootje> what is the release time of ubuntu 12.10
<nootje> I have a question how late ubuntu 12.10 from
<nootje> I have a question how late come ubuntu 12.10 from
<valorie> !schedule | nootje
<ubottu> nootje: A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<nootje> oke
<jokerdino> nootje: http://askubuntu.com/q/65476/25798
<nootje> oke
<valorie> ok, if no interest in the upgrade errors, I'll just install from the thumbdrive
<scoundrel> hi, does anybody know when 12.10 will be available for download
<valorie> !schedule | scoundrel
<ubottu> scoundrel: A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<scoundrel> Hi thanks for that, I understood it was today, but havent been able to find a download link yet which was why I was asking, thankyou though
<jokerdino> scoundrel: see also http://askubuntu.com/q/65476/25798
<scoundrel> jokerdino: that was very helpful and funny too, thank you
<jokerdino> no problem. :)
<peto_> i
<peto_> hu
<peto_> hi
<peto_> o/
<somethingoranoth> Quick question. I'm running Quantal with Openbox and Pulseaudio. Currently pavucontrol shows that the only sound output is a dummy card but when I run sudo aplay -l my soundcard shows up. Any ida what might be wrong?
<somethingoranoth> anyone?
<bkeith> What time will Ubuntu 12.10 be released at?
<jokerdino> bkeith: http://askubuntu.com/q/65476/25798 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<killer_> It says on 18 oct (what time)
<somethingoranoth> If I'm using a custom .xinitrc script on startup is there anything I need to add to get audio working in Ubuntu?
<valorie> killer_: http://askubuntu.com/q/65476/25798
<jokerdino> :)
<somethingoranoth> you know for a support channel its hard to get help here...
<jokerdino> this is more like a discussion channel.
<somethingoranoth> Well I get yelled at to go here when I ask for help in #Ubuntu.
<somethingoranoth> :S
<valorie> what?
<valorie> that IS the support chan
<somethingoranoth> O
<jokerdino> folks at #ubuntu don't like pre-released versions :)
<somethingoranoth> I'm using Quantal. They usually just yell at me to ask here because they "can't help me"
<somethingoranoth> folks at #ubuntu don't like much of anything actually
<jokerdino> somethingoranoth: try ubuntuforums Ubuntu+1 section or askubuntu.com
<somethingoranoth> they're quite rude
<somethingoranoth> well
<somethingoranoth> the ones I've encountered at least
<somethingoranoth> whatever it is I'm off for the night, I've fixed everything except the fact that I'm not getting any audio by this point... :L
<jokerdino> good night. :)
<valorie> 's true that this is the chan for alpha and beta releases
<TheDrums> Howdy, is there some simple way to get grub2 (12.10) config more like the one in 12.04?  Basically, tell you more than just "Ubuntu"?
<ikonia> TheDrums: what does the 12.10 config look like
<TheDrums> ikonia: Top item is "Ubuntu", next is "Ubuntu Advanced Options" (Or close to it) and since /boot/grub/grub.cfg is regenerated every time...   Also, /etc/default/grub did not change from 12.04 to 12.10.
<Andy80> hi :)
<Andy80> I've a little (I hope :P ) problem. I've just upgraded from Ubuntu 12.04 to Ubuntu 12.10, I have a Nvidia GeForce GT 640 graphic card (not supported by default on 12.04, but perfectly working with X-Swat PPA drivers) and I'm using the same driver version I was using before: 304.51 (if I remember correctly). The problem is that the maximum resolution is now 1024x768 while it was 1680x1050 before. How can I fix this? P.s: the Nvidia driver is in use
<Andy80> (reading the Nvidia Settings panel). Thanks.
<rafaelement> :D any info about the remaining time until 12.10 hits the download page? I have some customers waiting for their laptops.
<ikonia> are you kidding me
<ikonia> you're basing "customer" on a non-set delivery date
<RaringOne> rafaelement: it will be released as soon as it is ready to be released, you can wait for the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<vega-> rafaelement: installing a zero day old untested release on customer laptops? err.. how about 12.04 LTS ?
<Ian_Corne> "untested"
<Ian_Corne> I think you just hit a lot of people's toes here :p
<Ian_Corne> the msg stays the same though :)
<TheDrums> Ah, solved my issue, but maybe in an unsupported manner.
<lanoxx> hi, what time are the Ubuntu images going to be ready today?
<tsimpson> lanoxx: there is no published time, just wait in #ubuntu-release-party for the announcement
<kroson> Hello, is ubuntu 12.10 released in any server?
<KM0201> kroson: released?  no.. it's not released (at least final release).. it's still alpha i do believe.
<KM0201> if you mean can you download it, yes.
<KM0201> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/quantal/beta2
<KM0201> hmm, guess it is beta.
<ovidiu^^> so today is the releasing of ubuntu 12.10
<Stanley00> !out
<RaringOne> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Stanley00> =))
<ovidiu^^> what's with the music ubottu?
<patcito> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<patcito> !isitout
<zfze> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Fodi69> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<racho> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<patdk-wk> !partytime
<racho> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<racho> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Quantal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/
<Papa> eloo
<Treaver> Where is Ubuntu 12.10? It says October 18 it will be released!
<Papa> today Slideshow: Say hello to Ubuntu 12.10 Linux
<Papa> Cloud-Focused Ubuntu 12.10 ('Quantal Quetzal') Released
<Papa> lts releases do not work for me
<Papa> :(
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<racho> *it will
<Treaver> Where do I download them!?!?!
<Treaver> I want the release
<racho> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<racho> afaik the kubuntu 12.10 iso is out....where's the ubuntu one
<babalu> racho: where?
<needhelp1> has 12.10 hit the download page yet?
<needhelp1> im seeing news reports that it has, but im not seeing it
<RaringOne> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<JHOSMAN> time of upload the DVD's?
<Pici> when they're done.
<RaringOne> !when
<ubottu> when it is ready.
<needhelp1> "Canonical has released both the server and desktop editions of 12.10  Ubuntu, which offers a glimpse of how this Linux distribution will  evolve in the next few years."
<needhelp1> why is there news report, all over the net already
<needhelp1> http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9232544/Canonical_Ubuntu_12.10_brings_the_Internet_closer_to_the_desktop
<Pici> needhelp1: because we put up the release notes as we work on them even before the release is official.
<needhelp1> many articles, even on large reputable news sites, link to the ubuntu download page to "download now"
<Pici> needhelp1: its not on the download page though.
<needhelp1> right, which is my point
<needhelp1> part of a successful release would include an orchestrated roll out with media.
<ikonia> needhelp1: PLEASE STOP
<ikonia> needhelp1: there has been no release announcment yet
<ikonia> hence why it's not available for download
<Daekdroom> I think it's media's incompetence. :p
<Pici> Daekdroom: that
<Daekdroom> y'know, for linking it without checking whether it has been released or not.
<JHOSMAN> Can anyone tell me approximately what time are the images of the DVD 12.10
<Pici> JHOSMAN: when they're done.
<Pici> there is not, nor has there ever been a preset time for an Ubuntu release.
<JHOSMAN> AProx at time?
<JHOSMAN> hour?
<Pici> ...
<Daekdroom> Wasn't there for Ubuntu 10.10?
<Pici> JHOSMAN: Are you reading my messages at all?
<needhelp1> even pc magazine tells people to go download the new version, now . http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2411109,00.asp
<Daekdroom> needhelp1, because they're idiots.
<Pici> needhelp1: we don't care. Its not out.  Take your complaints up with them.
<Papa> dvd = language packs more softwares nothing else
<Papa> live cd = best
<Daekdroom> Papa, there's no LiveCD
<Daekdroom> The ISO has up to 800MiB now. (or was it 750?)
<Papa> yea 730 mb
<Papa> kubuntu 1 gb lol
<Papa> lubuntu - 658
<JHOSMAN> yes i read the messages
<needhelp1> Pici: if your saying you don't care that the media falsely represents the Ubuntu Brand, then I would argue that this is a missed opportunity that could lead to bad impressions.
<JHOSMAN> I thing the download are ready at 21:00 (-5GTM) ??
<Pici> JHOSMAN: stop it.  Its not out.  It will be out when it is done. We do not make promises as to what time it will be out.
<JHOSMAN> Pici Thanks!
<JHOSMAN> clearly understand=)
<kroson> Pici: as usual, just wait and we will see it soon :). Just patience
<Papa> it is really sad than unity is the slowest desktop environment lol kde faster than unity
<JHOSMAN> I have a question regarding this mirror any of you could tell me if it is updated and I can leave as mirror to download the final version? http://mirror.globo.com/ubuntu/releases/quantal/
<JHOSMAN> excuseme this>>>> http://mirror.edatel.net.co/ubuntu-releases/quantal/
<drussell> ops need to update the channel to "Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. The next version of Ubuntu will be 13.04 with development codename Raring Ringtail."
<Rallias> So, regarding 12.10, what notification library should I use with openbox?
<designbybeck_> I've never created anything with Bash. Can someone help me determine if I have this correct? http://www.pasteall.org/36369
<kroson> Papa: unity is getting faster with each release
<designbybeck_> I'm trying to make an automated install of ppas and files
<designbybeck_> not sure if you can add the -y for the add-apt-repository to get it to be automated
<Papa> phoronix says it is slower than kde
<Rallias> phoronix focuses on high end hardware.
<Rallias> With regular hardware you see with most users, you're likely going to not see that exasperated a difference.
<kroson> designbybeck_: i'm not sure, maybe you could try to add one manually and check out :)
<designbybeck_> hmmm
<designbybeck_> ok kroson
<designbybeck_> also release party @ #ubuntu-release-party ;)
<kroson> For people here that plan to use Ubuntu as main OS and Windows for gaming, what % of your disk do you give to your NTFS partition(s)? Thank you
<Papa> core 2 duo cpu is not high end
<kroson> Papa: for linux it is more than enough xD
<Papa> yea but gaming performance is also slow in unity
<Papa> they should get rid of compiz
<lanoxx> afaik unity it self is slow
<Papa> what i don't like abt unity u cannot customize the panel
<Papa> it is fixed
<BluesKaj> kroson, % isn't the right measure , an actual number gigs are required for OSs to run properly
<Papa> kde 4.9 has improved a lot
<Papa> it is funny yesterday kubuntu website said kubuntu 12.10 available for download
<Papa> lol
<kroson> Papa: use kde then xD. No one will tell you that you are "less ubuntu user" if you use it
<kroson> By the way, i'm planning to give it a try too after testing unity
<Papa> i like kde the best honestly
<Papa> kwin is looking good
<kroson> Papa: you could also use gnome fallback, or cinnamon, if you like the "gnome way" but don't like gnome 3 or unity
<Papa> i like cinnamon also
<Papa> unity is cool too but am a bit uncomfortable with gnome shell and unity
<frybye> is there a # for the quantal release celebrations...?
<frybye> .. and or count-down...?
<Papa> btw cinnamon's new file manager nemo is looking good
<Papa> KDE 4.9 with suspend effects on full-screen windows and GNOME Shell were by far the fastest desktops for the old OpenArena game. GNOME Classic, Xfce 4.10, and LXDE 0.5 were all much faster too than the default Unity
<kroson> Papa: aims to be the better GTK based file manager, let's see xD
<kroson> better as in "most featured"
<frybye> this is a bit odd - I remember a bit back when an ubuntu release was a big deal - now nobody cares a damn or what?
<jStefan> :o  I care
<frybye> jStefan: good - that makes 2 of us I guess... heheh
<Papa> i care bcoz lts releases does not work for me
<Papa> lol
<jStefan> frybye are you in the release party channel?
<Papa> some say release after lts are good 10.10 xD
<frybye> jStefan: no what exactly is it called...?
<frybye> I have been looking for one?
<jStefan> frybye ubuntu-release-party
<frybye> good - c u there...
<kroson> Papa: why don't LTS releases work for you?
<Papa> i had a bug with r8169 driver
<g0bl1n> setting an Online Account makes it available for what ? What is the IM client by default ? Empathy ?
<kroson> g0bl1n: yes
<kroson> but you can install pidgin, it's in the repositories
<gregL> Would anyone know if gnome classic is going to be available in 12.10?
<Papa> yea
<Papa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10Beta gregl
<gregL> Papa, Thanks for the link..
<Papa> np mate
<DonkeyHotei> what time is the release?
<Daekdroom> !when | DonkeyHotei
<ubottu> DonkeyHotei: when it is ready.
<DonkeyHotei> so, not today?
<tsimpson> sometime today
<DonkeyHotei> there was always a set time for past releases
<DonkeyHotei> not anymore?
<BluesKaj> DonkeyHotei, not with last few ,,we had the same situation with 12.04 .."are we there yet " :)
<Papa> when will ubuntu 12.10 be available for download ? man it is 18 already
<tsimpson> DonkeyHotei: there was never a time set for past releases, ever
<Daekdroom> According to #ubuntu-release-party, "Ubuntu 12.10 will release sometime before the clock strikes 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands on the 18th!  If there were any clocks there.", Papa
<kroson> Papa: it is morning in many places in the world. Look, people in australia or japan are getting it on the 19th, that's unfair xD
<Papa> haha
<DonkeyHotei> so, for me, before 5am tomorrow morning
<DonkeyHotei> thx
<kroson> Papa: go to #ubuntu-release-party
<Bhavesh> where's the counter for ubuntu 12.10?
<Bhavesh> I guess its released..
<Papa> #ubuntu-release-party bhavesh
<potofcoffee> update-manager -d still gives me a beta warning. Is quantal out now or not yet?
<tsimpson> potofcoffee: when you see it announced on ubuntu.com, that's when it's released
<potofcoffee> Any idea when that will be?
<genii-around> Sometime in the next 8 1/2 hours
<Papa> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<potofcoffee> Guess i'll have to be patient then :-S
<Papa> it is out guys
<potofcoffee> Papa: But not on the apt channels yet?
<Daekdroom> Papa, no, it isn't.
<Papa> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Daekdroom> It's out when the mirrors are synced.
<Daekdroom> Downloading it now will only slow down that process.
<Papa> how many hrs should i wat dude
<kroson> Papa: you should leave and come back sometime later. You are getting ill :)
<Papa> i am not ill
<Papa> syncing mirrors
<Papa>  ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Ashael> hello
<Trev_> Lol they banned me from Ubuntu-release-party for sharing the Direct Link that Ubuntu.com points to for the .Iso files.
<Trev_> http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases// - Direct link
<Trev_> quantal/                18-Oct-2012 16:10    -   Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal)
<Trev_> That's today
<Trev_> http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases//quantal/
<skrishna> Can anyone please confirm Kubuntu-12.10-beta2 installation & boot on UEFI machines ?
<skrishna> My machine with Kubuntu-12.10-beta2 hangs after once I try to boot after installation @ "Loading initial Ramdisk "
<skrishna> on UEFI
<dury> hi there channel :-)
<BluesKaj> !UEFI | skrishna
<dury> would it be by default xscreensaver in 12.10 release?
<BluesKaj> hmm , thought there was a factoid
<G__81> is 12.10 getting released today ?
<dury> BluesKaj: you are telling me that?
<BluesKaj> dury , no , I was musing
<dury> G__81: xscreensaver in 12.10 what's your opinion?
<G__81> dury: i didnt get you
<G__81> i have not used 12.10 but want to know whether its getting released today ?
<BluesKaj> dury, , the xscrnsvr still has to be installed from the repos
<dury> G__81: right.. I see
<dury> BluesKaj: until 11.10 it was xscreensaver
<BluesKaj> dury, it still is
<dury> BluesKaj: or 11.04
<dury> BluesKaj: but you have to install it... it doesn't come by default like before ones
<dury> BluesKaj: do you understand what I mean?
<BluesKaj> yes , just install it with your package manager , dury
<BluesKaj> or apt-get
<dury> BluesKaj: have you got xscreensaver installed in your 12.04 release?
<BluesKaj> dury, no I use my own photos in the screensaver
<BluesKaj> same in 12.10
<skrishna> Though 12.04 kubuntu UEFI worked flawlessly.. :-(
<BluesKaj> dury oops sorry I doo have xscreensaver installed on 12.10 but not on 12.04
<dury> BluesKaj: would you please assist to install properly xscreensaver, :-)?
<BluesKaj> dury, it rarely starts because I have it set for 40 mins and usally if I'm going to be away for more then 20 mins I turn the monitor off
<BluesKaj> dury, , open a terminal , sudo apt-get install xscreensaver
<dury> BluesKaj: but first should I remove gnome-xscreensaver, before that?
<BluesKaj> if you wish dury , probly a good isea
<BluesKaj> idea
<BluesKaj> I have to leave for a while ...BBL
<dury> all right... take care :-)
<kroson_> Is unity in 12.10 better (faster) for games?
<mhall119> bobweaver: ping
<ac_> is OUT !!!
<esteeven> Yep. It's there. It is out.
<kroson_> Is it true that kernel 3.5 won't be supported any longer? And upgrade to 3.6 is advised? Please someone answer. Thank you
<kroson_> someone change the topic xD
<yofel> kroson_: well, from an ubuntu point of view 3.5 will very much be supported.
<yofel> for 18 months that is
<kroson_> yofel: upgrading to 3.6 is a safe procedure?
<yofel> I don't see 3.6 in the archive. There are mainline builds, but those aren't supported
<Daekdroom> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Daekdroom> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<BarkingFish> evening guys - I just got pinged to say Quantal has been released - now I have apper set to dl updates in the background - is it possible to do the same with Quantal?  My net connection is atrocious and I'm not gonna be able to do an OTA update.
<Daekdroom> "Building and using a custom kernel will make it very difficult to get support for your system.While it is a learning experience to compile your own kernel, you will not be allowed to file bugs on the custom-built kernel " That's what I was trying to find.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. The next version of Ubuntu will be 13.04 with development codename Raring Ringtail | 12.10 has been released!! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes | So long and thanks for all the bugs
<BarkingFish> Anyone able to say yay or nay to the question I asked?  If I have to do the update over my net connection, I'm sunk.
<yofel> BarkingFish: not sure, but you may ask in #kubuntu too now ;)
<BarkingFish> It's just a bit tricky, the connection is quite poor - and I would be lost if my upgrade broke in the middle, yofel.
<BarkingFish> I don't suppose I could download an ISO and upgrade directly from that, could I? That'd reinstall the whole OS wouldn't it?
<yofel> well, that has nothing to do with downloading. Everything is downloaded before anything is updated
<yofel> the alternate cd could do that to some extent, but we dropped those
<BarkingFish> right - so it would download all the packages before it even attempted to begin upgrading, right?
<yofel> yes, but I don't remember when the prompt is. I think it'll automatically start updating once it finishes downloading
<BarkingFish> why did you drop them?
<yofel> less images to maintain
<BarkingFish> Something like that could have been useful :(
<tsimpson> it is probably still more efficient (in regard to network usage) to upgrade normally, rather than with a CD/ISO
<BarkingFish> cutbacks everywhere these days... i don't know :P
<Ian_Corne> if you update your sources.list manually, there's an option for apt to only download
<Ian_Corne>        -d, --download-only
<Ian_Corne>            Download only; package files are only retrieved, not unpacked or
<Ian_Corne>            installed. Configuration Item: APT::Get::Download-Only.
<BarkingFish> well I'd better get started then. If it doesn't upgrade until it's gotten all the files, I'm fine.
<BarkingFish> see you on the other side :)
<genii-around> If you have an earlier iso just use zsync
<johnjohn101> !releaseparty
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Quantal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/
<johnjohn101> is there a release party channel?
<oscalation> #ubuntu-release-party
<johnjohn101> thanks
<johnjohn101> good luck with 13.04!
<Ian_Corne> lets get this rolling!
<johnjohn101> thanks for all the work for 12.10.
<nbf> guys, I think ubuntu should warn you when you're using the llvmpipe software rasterizer
<nbf> it should pop up a dialog that you're running in low performance mode
<nbf> I just upgraded my macbook with an nvidia gpu
<nbf> I had to manually delete the nvidia-current package to upgrade it to 12.10
<nbf> so by default it was using nouveau I think
<nbf> not the nvidia blob
<nbf> and performance was actually okayish with llvmpipe but I knew what was going on
<nbf> most non technical users would just think ubuntu sucks
<BluesKaj> odd , I must have had the "official release" already installed , absolutely no updates/upgrades/dist-upgrade since yesterday
<Ian_Corne> that's a good sign :)
<jtaylor> enable proposed
<jtaylor> there should be some stuff in there
<BluesKaj> i don't use a package manager , except for reference
<jtaylor> ?
<jtaylor> which distribution has no package manager?
<bekks> LFS. :)
<BluesKaj> ok let me qualify that , I don't use a GUI , I know what dpkg is and apt-get
<jtaylor> so? I use the terminal too
<BluesKaj> and suggesting proposed repos is not good advice
<jtaylor> for +1 it is
<jtaylor> this is a testing channel
<BluesKaj> let's not split hairs , 12.10 is official
<jtaylor> technically this channel is for 13.04 now
<jtaylor> which also has a proposed repository
<jtaylor> -proposed for +1 was added this cycle
<jtaylor> its used during freezes and for invasive transitions
<BluesKaj> jtaylor, ok , nevermind...blah blah blah :)
<BluesKaj> so where is 13.04 available then, if this is the support channel ?
<jtaylor> this channel normally gets closed until its open
<jtaylor> though Q was open very early I think
<jtaylor> before the uds
<jtaylor> well see
<BarkingFish> haha :)  Not quite on the other side yet.  I knew my connection was bad, yofel - but this takes the cake!  1630 files to dl, my upgrade's been running 2 hours and it reckons it'll be finished in another 8 :P
<jtaylor> use debian, they have delta upgradse :)
<BarkingFish> nope, I'm kubuntu all the way.  Too far into it now to go changing OS again
<Ian_Corne> BarkingFish: well, just let it run it's course :)
<BarkingFish> it is doing - looks like it might have just been a little netsnot.  I'm up to 929 packages now, and its only got another ±30 mins to run :)
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, there are some major changes to KDE as well as the ubuntu
<BluesKaj> ubuntu base , that is
<BarkingFish> what changes to KDE?
<BluesKaj> the KDE versions for one
<BarkingFish> i wish apper wouldn't keep screaming at me to upgrade - i'm already upgrading :P
<BarkingFish> So what have they done with them, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> here are the kubuntu release notes , that'll explain it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<BarkingFish> ok, cheers :)
<dupondje> When Is Raring archive open ? ;)
<Logan_> And a branch appears! :O https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring
<BarkingFish> Yay!  I am upgraded, finally.  4 hours after I started :P
<BarkingFish> I have only one probelm, which I'm thinking might need the hand of someone to look over.  What do you do if you have something installed which *should* upgrade*, but which doesn't?
<BarkingFish> *Problem
<BarkingFish> I had ndiswrapper as the dkms module on here, and when I booted into the new kernel, ndiswrapper is not there.  I have had to fall back to the old kernel to get on the net.
<BarkingFish> it looks like ndiswrapper hasn't built for the 3.5.0-17 kernel
<jtaylor> you could try --reinstall
<BarkingFish> i know there's a command for building dkms modules, but I don't know how to use it.
<BarkingFish> ok, well I'll have to try and see if I can fiddle with ndiswrapper to get it to work.  I need it up or I can't get on the net - that's why I dropped back to the old kernel, cause it's the last one ndiswrapper built for :)
<BarkingFish> see you guys in a while
<Daekdroom> Oh well.. In a few days #ubuntu+1 is going to redirect to #ubuntu , isn't it?
<Daekdroom> That always makes me feel sad.
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-19
<JHOSMAN> Congratulations Ubuntu Developers Team!
<pepee> did anyone know that the latest catalyst legacy (12.6) doesn't support X server v1.13?
<cortexA9> hi
<Volkodav> anybody installed emerald i for compiz?
<skrishna> Kubuntu-12.10 graphics are too slow to tolerate :-(
<yofel_> skrishna: support please in #kubuntu (you're probably suffering from bug 1061073 though)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061073 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061073
<skrishna> yofel_: Slow can be tolerated but repaint issue is annoying.. no workaround except downgrading mesa ?
<yofel_> not that I know of, it's still being investigated
<krofna> For some reason I cant install libace-dev : http://pastebin.com/wWPJUn9c Help?
<yofel_> krofna: support for 12.10 is in #ubuntu, please ask again there
<krofna> oh, thanks
<KnitGal> where do i go to ask about 12.10 issues?
<philinux> KnitGal: i would say #ubuntu as it's now officially released or #ubuntu-beginners
<KnitGal> ah, thanks!
<philinux> KnitGal: or the forums
<philinux> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=331
<peto_> hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<peto_> Does the new Grub in Ubuntu detect a double boot Windows 7 / Windows 8 and installs Ubuntu 12.10 along with both of them?
<patdk-wk> peto_ try #ubuntu
<peto_> ok
<peto_> I tried already :)
<peto_> bfn
<yofel> yay, the first raring uploads got in :D
<IdleOne> yofel: So, I can upgrade now?
 * IdleOne is excited. I'm bored with 12.10 now
<IdleOne> hehe
<yofel> hehehe
<yofel> I haven't tried that yet
<IdleOne> I'm going to wait until UDS is over and then switch my sources
<Daekdroom> I won't be upgrading so soon :(
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<yofel> yeah, the archive is up, just tried it in a chroot
<Daekdroom> I will probably wait Alpha 3.
<IdleOne> !no schedule is <reply> A schedule of Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<Daekdroom> No Alpha 3 :o
<Daekdroom> Well, I usually upgrade a little before FeatureFreeze.
<BluesKaj> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<designbybeck> Uh oh... I had linuxMint Cinnamon installed... I wanted to try to dualboot with 12.10... install finished just fine, restarted and it goes straight to LinuxMint everytime. No Grub
<designbybeck> I can see that it made the 2nd partition in LinuxMint
<designbybeck> but doesn't boot into 12.10... any suggestions?
<Ian_Corne> not bootable?
<IdleOne> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<IdleOne> !no 12.10 is <reply> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> !12.10
<IdleOne> I think I killed ubottu
<IdleOne> :/
<IdleOne> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Ian_Corne> :)
<IdleOne> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<IdleOne> !no 12.10 is <reply> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> that's better
<Logan_> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Ian_Corne> 18 already, they grow up so fast..
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> I'll start packing his bags. Right after he blows at the candles he is out the door.
<Logan_> We need the quintessential typo factoid.
<Logan_> !onirc
<ubottu> It's onEirIc!
<Ian_Corne> :)
<Daekdroom> !intrepix
<Daekdroom> I think that was -offtopic's, meh.
<Logan_> !nasty
<ubottu> It is spelt !naTTy :)
<IdleOne> yup
<Logan_> bai
<zefoij> i installed kubuntu 12.10 and i'm getting his error now: http://pastie.org/5085122
<IdleOne> support in #ubuntu for 12.10 now.
<IdleOne> zefoij: ou #ubuntu-fr
<IdleOne> pour de l'aide en francais
<zefoij> thanks
<IdleOne> no problem
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-20
<psusi> what package do you file bugs against for audio?  when I used to plug in my headphones the sound would stop coming out of the speakers, and this is no longer the case in 12.10... even when I switch the output to headphones in the sound settings, it still comes out of the speakers, though quiter
<silverarrow> I`m finally starting to realize how important open software is
<silverarrow> I`m just reading a enduser agreement apple forces you to sign when you buy a new macbook pro
<silverarrow> I am going for something else than apple
<psusi> nice
<psusi> I can't stand apple... if you aren't a total nitwit and only need to do the exact some 3 things everyone else does and they focus development on, you can't do it at all
<Tohuw> How can I obtain the files necessary to PXE boot Ubuntu 13.04?
<silverarrow> psusi: if you write or edit a book in some apple software you are not allowed to publish it, using apple formatting / or setup
<psusi> wow
<silverarrow> psusi: you are allowed to extract the text and use a different software to edit
<psusi> that's retarded
<silverarrow> it is
<silverarrow> yet, apple demands a separate agreement to anyone who wants to use their book editing software to make money
<Tohuw> psusi: For your problem, file against pulse-audio. However, you might want to check this thread, as you may be experiencing a variant of this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125235/headphones-very-quiet-with-realtek-alc663-intel-hda-82801ji
<silverarrow> you are not allowed to sell or use any of the apple software with out apple making a certain % of the work
<psusi> Tohuw,  I have the reverse... headphones are fine, but the main speakers won't shut up since upgrading to 12.10
<Tohuw> psusi: I know. The issue may be similar though. Check the assignments and ensure it is properly understanding your headphones channel as such. Regardless, you can file against pulseaudio (sorry, no hyphen)
<bjsnider> he read a eula? nobody reads eulas
<needhelp1> is 13.04 our yet
<needhelp1> *out
<cowsquad> Can anyone tell me how to set up the remote login? what do I need to configure that?
<mortal> apt-get install openssh-server
<cowsquad> mortal, was that for me?
<cowsquad> thank you mortal
<IdleOne> the support channel is #ubuntu unless you're asking for help with 13.04
<cowsquad> oh i got it man. thank you
<sebsebseb>  
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IdleOne> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey IdleOne
<IdleOne> ready to change your sources.list?
<IdleOne> toolchain is up
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, already ..thought it wouldn't be up until thurs
<IdleOne> went up yesterday
<BluesKaj> have you changed yours yet?
<BluesKaj> source.list that is
<IdleOne> no, going to wait for UDS to finish
<BluesKaj> UDS?
<IdleOne> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 29th October - 1st November 2012 in Copenhagen, Denmark - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/  - Looking to participate remotely? http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/ -  For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<BluesKaj> well, I might try sooner , I do have 12.10 and 12.04 installs for fallback
<penguin42> a nice clean +1 channel
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42 , toolchain is uploaded , gonna take a chance ?
<philinux> BluesKaj: I though that wasnt supposed to happen till the 25th
<BluesKaj> philinux, yeah , so did I , but Idleone says it's up
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Haha, probalby not yet - I might do a VM this evening
<BluesKaj> right
<philinux> BluesKaj: Upgraded yesterday to 12.10 from 12.04 and only thing amiss is Evolution does not show Birthdays after upgrade to 12.10 - anyone else seeing this.
<BluesKaj> philinux, sorry I'm a KDE user
<philinux> ah ok
<fasta> What's the point of patching a piece of software as opposed to working with upsteam?
<fasta> For example in this package: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mupdf/+bug/934999
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 934999 in mupdf (Ubuntu Precise) "mupdf version 0.9-2 FTBFS on i386 in precise" [High,Fix released]
<smartboyhw> How can I upgrade using do-release-upgrade to Raring now if I can't when I can?
<bazhang> there's nothing to upgrade to
<bazhang> after UDS
<fasta> Now every distribution is going to have users reporting that bug and they all need to fix it.
<smartboyhw> bazhang, thx
<fasta> Instead of just upstream fixing it.
<jtaylor> fasta: how would upstream not have noticed that?
<jtaylor> normally fixes are forwarded upstream
<jtaylor> in this case it seems likely they already fixed it long ago
<jtaylor> upstream is two version higher
<fasta> jtaylor: actually, I just downloaded a release from code.google.com and it didn't compile...
<fasta> jtaylor: so, that would kind of suggest that it didn't.
<fasta> jtaylor: I personally don't understand these people who build software which don't use things like pkg-config, etc.
<fasta> jtaylor: also, why would upstream care about Ubuntu?
<jtaylor> pkg-config only exists on linux like systems
<jtaylor> not on macos etc
<fasta> jtaylor: it's extremely portable.
<fasta> jtaylor: all you need is a bash script.
<jtaylor> yes but not installed by default
<fasta> jtaylor: so?
<jtaylor> try to get a mac user to install pkg-config before your software
<fasta> wget URL
<jtaylor> in my experience they don't know anything besides using appstore
<fasta> Or wget 'https://*'
<jtaylor> wget is not isntalled by default either
<jtaylor> though curl is
<PeterME_> Ugh, going out in not to long. Any tips?
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-21
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<BluesKaj> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, Howdy :)
<FernandoMiguel> hey hey BluesKaj
<krofna> Is it possible to upgrade to next ubuntu+1 now?
<FernandoMiguel> I'm doing it right now
<FernandoMiguel> seding to raring
<BluesKaj> the toolchain is up but changing the sources.list and upgrading didn't work for me
<FernandoMiguel> I've been upgrading to +1 one stable release day for many releases
<FernandoMiguel> missed this year, since I was on vacations in spain
<FernandoMiguel>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FernandoMiguel> now....
<FernandoMiguel> seems to be working so far
<FernandoMiguel> installing packages
<BluesKaj> did you sed your sources.list from quantal to raring , FernandoMiguel ?
<FernandoMiguel> yep
<FernandoMiguel> $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1295428/
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, with which command , I think the one I used must have failed somehow , sudo sed -i 's/quantal/raring' /etc/apt/sources.list
<FernandoMiguel> I went over it manually
<IdleOne> Well, I'm not going to be the only one who doesn't...here goes.
<FernandoMiguel> since I have 3rd party PPAs/repos
<BluesKaj> I'll wait 'til you're finished , FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<BluesKaj> already tried the raring reposa once and they brought down were some python upgrades , otherwise nothing else
<BluesKaj> correction :repos once and all they brought down
<BluesKaj> Ihave 12.10 installed on my "Main" partition , this is a "Test" partitions so it doesn't matter all that much if it fails
<FernandoMiguel> I always run +1
<FernandoMiguel> no other OS
<FernandoMiguel> other than a specially craft grub to boot from ISO
<FernandoMiguel> where I have stable and nightly isos
<FernandoMiguel> purging a few i386 packages left by skype
<FernandoMiguel> and running the upgrade again
<bekks> !enter | FernandoMiguel
<ubottu> FernandoMiguel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IdleOne> upgrade to raring complete
<FernandoMiguel> $ lsb_release -a
<FernandoMiguel> Description:	Ubuntu 12.10
<FernandoMiguel> I guess I need a reboot
<FernandoMiguel> $ cat /etc/lsb-release
<FernandoMiguel> DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.10
<bekks> !paste | FernandoMiguel
<ubottu> FernandoMiguel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IdleOne> bekks: one line paste is not really a flood now is it
<FernandoMiguel> pff
<FernandoMiguel> you guys are soooo stiff
<BluesKaj> so FernandoMiguel , what's the verdict ?
<bekks> 4 of 5 of his consecutive lines were pasted ;) I'll not use that !paste that often anymore.
<FernandoMiguel> need a reboot to be sure
<FernandoMiguel> busy keeping up with stuff since I went on vacations.....
<IdleOne> bekks: All I was trying to say was that although this channel follows the same !guidelines as other Ubuntu irc channels, there is some room for leniency.
<BluesKaj> especially when there not that many active users here
<bekks> IdleOne: I fully understood that, thats why I'm going not use !cmds that often :)
<FernandoMiguel> guys, relax, really :D
<IdleOne> FernandoMiguel: I am relaxed :)
 * bekks too :)
<FernandoMiguel> I just got home from a week vacations. so I'm pretty relaxed :D
 * BluesKaj can't be much more relaxed
<FernandoMiguel> ehe
<BluesKaj> hmm same thing as last try , nothing but some python gobjects to install ..must be the server
<FernandoMiguel> see my pastebin
<FernandoMiguel> I have main and a local mirror
<BluesKaj> was using the main , switched to local
<FernandoMiguel> weird BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> in the package manager
<BluesKaj> nope , still no upgrades available
<FernandoMiguel> can you pastebin your sources.list and sources.list.d/* ?
<FernandoMiguel> also what command are you using to check updates?
<BluesKaj> I have no ppas in sources.list.d
<BluesKaj> I'm doing update then upgrade then dist-upgrade
<FernandoMiguel> k
<FernandoMiguel> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FernandoMiguel> this is mine! hasn't failed me yet
<BluesKaj> some must be blocking the toolchain access on the main server from my location..my sources list is edited to raring , yet when I update I see several searches in quantal repos like : Get:8 http://archive.ubuntu.com quantal/main amd64 Packages ...why ? could this be the problem ?
<BluesKaj> apt-get isn't pulling anything from the repos for the raring upgrade
<BluesKaj> yofel, any hints on my problem above ?
<yofel> hm, not really. I only have a raring chroot so far, but there it reads the archive fine "Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com raring/main amd64 Packages [1138 kB]"
<BluesKaj> ok yofel thanks
<mrdeb> hello
<mrdeb> is linux mint cinnamon good
<bekks> No one knows in here. :)
<bekks> It's not supported :)
<mrdeb> well we were talking ab out it before
<mrdeb> how r u
<mrdeb> oh sorry
<BluesKaj> bekks any idea why the repos for raring aren't working , the toolchain is up and some ppl have been able to install 13.04 , but for some reason apt-get isn't drawing down any packages , I've treid the main server and our local one
<bekks> BluesKaj: They are not fully replicated across all mirrors yet, I guess.
<bekks> Just wait a few days. :)
<BluesKaj> tried the same mirrors as those who were successful
<BluesKaj> that's the thing
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: let me check my archive
<FernandoMiguel> /var/lib/apt/lists/mirrors.fe.up.pt_pub_ubuntu_dists_raring_Release
<FernandoMiguel> mine look fine
<FernandoMiguel> Get:1 http://mirrors.fe.up.pt raring Release.gpg [933 B]
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-14
<wilee-nilee> thats good, it can be funky that is why I use the actual sources
<zeep> doesn't work with this ppa: ppa:kilian/f.lux
<zeep> eh it's a unique case. not worth looking into
<zeep> so the release is this thursday, didn't know it was so close ;o
<Ponch0> hey guys anyone here willing to help a noob out set up his network? i'm desperate with no internet on my laptop, neither the wired or wireless are working
<Ponch0> my internet worked during install, is there anyway i can boot from install cd to set up my internet card ?
<nether> Hi there. I'm having an issue getting ibus to work under gnome 3 in 13.10. It is configured with ibus-setup and the default IM is set to i-bus. The daemon appears to be running, it does not show in gnome, nor do any commands let me change input method to Japanese (using mozc, which is set as the the ibus default input method). Is there anyone please able to offer suggestions? I couldn't find the answer on google or in documentation.
<trism> nether: in 13.10 the setup has moved to the keyboard layout settings, if you go to the layout settings and add "Japanese (Mozc)" you will get a keyboard panel icon in the gnome shell panel
<nether> trism, oh I see! You're 100% right, actually that was a little confusing because I was so accustomed to doing it the "old way". I had looked at that earlier today but didn't actually search "mozc" within the input selection options - it was already set to Japanese/日本語 which actually did nothing apart from let me type with a Japanese keyboard layout.
<nether> trism, thanks so much for that :)
<trism> nether: it has confused a bunch of us so far, hopefully there will be a release note about it
<nether> trism, I certainly hope so! On the other hand, the change is probably for the best in the long run. I think it's easier this way once you know.
<trism> nether: definitely
<DzAirmaX> hi all
<DzAirmaX> someone already encounter problems with update-motd ?
<ypwong> I can't upgrade to 13.10 on a 13.04 box with update-manager -d
<ypwong> the update-manager dialog says there's 13.10 available. But after clicking it, it writes "No new release found" to terminal
<k1l> what does "sudo do-release-upgrade -d " bring?
<ypwong> k1l, "No new release found"
<k1l> what is the release-propmt?
<k1l> *prompt
<ypwong> k1l, you mean /etc/issue?
<k1l> cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ypwong> Prompt=normal
<Reacto> How do I upgrade to 13.10?
<Reacto> When I have 13.04 and win8 dual booted
<Reacto> do I have to first remove the 13.04 + grub partitions?
<philinux> Reacto: to do this in 13.04 open a terminal and use > update-manager -d
<philinux> make sure you on good net connection. alternatively you can upgrade using the iso on a usb stick
<Reacto> ye I'm trying to use the iso
<Reacto> but the only options are to install alongside oses and wipe everything
<Reacto> the former would just install 13.10 next to 13.04 and win8 right?
<philinux> Reacto: supposed to offer to upgrade
<philinux> i've never tried it myself
<Reacto> ye I thought so but it doesnt
<Reacto> Install Ubuntu alongside them, Erase disk and install Ubuntu
<Reacto> + Something else
<cebor> hi, i user ubuntu saucy on my laptop with an external monitor, when i close the lid an reopen it my internal lcd does not get reactivated. anybody else with this problem, or does it work correctly for somebody?
<cebor> user = use
<philinux> Reacto: what does something else offer
<Reacto> just a partition screen
<philinux> ah ok.
<philinux> Reacto: are you connected to net when trying upgrade from usb
<Reacto> No, apparently not
<philinux> ah you need to be for option to appear apparently
<Reacto> hm
<Reacto> not sure if there's something wrong with the drivers then
<Reacto> because the lancable is in
<philinux> Reacto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/283026/offline-upgrade-from-ubuntu-12-10-to-13-04-using-the-installation-disk
<Reacto> nevermind, someone had actually taken my ethernet cable out from the router
<Reacto> thought it was a bug
<Reacto> jeez
<Reacto> i'll try now
<philinux> let me know if works
<Reacto> checking now
<philinux> Reacto: that link explains the reason for net being needed
<philinux> news to me too
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Reacto> nope, didn't work :(
<Reacto> and I had net this time
<Reacto> I'll just do a clean install
<philinux> Reacto: did you reboot the live usb
<Reacto> yep
<philinux> weird innit
<Reacto> mhm
<philinux> I'll have to try that on my 13.04 desktop
<philinux> on my 13.10 lappy just now
<Reacto> hm
<Reacto> How come my ubuntu partitions are locked in gparted, but they're not mounted?
<Reacto> umount says they're not at least
<philinux> I prefer the utility Disks
<elfy> swap in use locking extended  perhaps
<Reacto> how do I disable the swap?
<Reacto> tried umounting the swap partition
<elfy> swapoff -a
<elfy> or right click in gparted - swapoff
<Reacto> hm that worked
<Reacto> but on deleting I ge tthis error:
<Reacto> "Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/sdc5 -- Device or resource busy"
<Reacto> think sdc5 was the swap
<Reacto> nah, it was the ubuntu partition
<philinux> Reacto: maybe this why upgrade not offered by ubiquity
<Reacto> hm
<Reacto> it's a libparted bug
<Reacto> i'll try clicking ignore and see if it deleted it anyway
<Reacto> hm, gparted says its unallocated after a reboot
<Reacto> How can the installer still think I've got multiple oses when I've removed both ubuntu, the linux swap and the grub partition?
<philinux> Reacto: hang on i'm just cooking the usb with the daily live i zsynced
<Reacto> I removed the ubuntu partition and what I thought was the grub partition, but I still have grub rescue
<Reacto> so need to remove that I guess
<bekks> Reacto: Grub is installed in the MBR of a disk or at the boot sector of a partition. Removing the package doesnt affect that.
<elfy> there is a 'error informing kernel bug' kicking about Bug 1220165
<Reacto> ye but can't I use chroot?
<ubottu> bug 1220165 in parted (Ubuntu) "Error informing the kernel about modificatons" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220165
<bekks> Reacto: For what?
<Reacto> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<bekks> Reacto: a chroot would not affect what I said above.
<Reacto> or is there any way to remove grub from the grub rescue terminal?
<bekks> Reacto: You have to manually clean the MBR or the boot sector.
<bekks> Reacto: Do you want to get rid of Ubuntu or do you want to fix your grub installation?
<Reacto> get rid of ubuntu
<Reacto> I already deleted the ubuntu partition
<Reacto> I'm getting rid of it so I can clean install 13.10
<bekks> You can do so with grub still being in the MBR/boot sector.
<Reacto> but the ubuntu installer still thinks I've got two OSes installed, so need to fix that
<elfy> then don't worry about what grub is saying - just clean install and it will reinstall grub
<bekks> Then fix the grub menu after installing.
<Reacto> ye but I can't clean install
<bekks> You can.
<Reacto> usually there's an option to install ubuntu alongside windows
<Reacto> now it says install ubuntu alongside other oses
<bekks> And?
<Reacto> should I just try that then?
<elfy> then use the erase and install option
<Reacto> ye but then it will erase win8 too right?
<elfy> oh yea - don't do that :)
<bekks> Why dont you fix the grub menu after installation?
<bekks> Thats more easy than messing around to clean the mbr.
<Reacto> k I'll try that
<Reacto> How would I fix the grub menu after installing?
<bekks> !grub2 | Reacto
<ubottu> Reacto: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Reacto> I have three drives, and I'm not sure which drive I installed grub into the last time
<Reacto> which kind of sucks, since then I'll have two grub installs if I install grub to a different drive now right?
<Reacto> wait, I guess I can check what HDD I'm booting into normally, I guess grub must be on that one derp
<Reacto> Unable to install grub in /dev/sda, this is a fatal error
<Reacto> trying to install to a different hdd
<BluesKaj> Reacto. frub like sto install to the mbr , and if you have a particular drive as /dev/sda then that's the logical place to look and install grub to'
<Reacto> it completed, however it didnt seem to install grub to the drive I chose
<Reacto> booting it only gives me the grub console
<Reacto> I guess I can fix this frm the live usb though?
<BluesKaj> usually determined by the hdd drive first in the bios
<Reacto> "Path /boot/grub is not readable by GRUB on boot"
<Reacto> trying to run grub-install /dev/sdc
<BluesKaj> ok good luck
<Reacto> :(
<thebishop> yikes, AMD graphics went sideways over the weekend
<thebishop> was working well last week
<thebishop> lots of compiz errors
<Reacto> bootrepaired fixed it
<philinux> Reacto: same here - no offer to upgrade via iso
<philinux> just the usual stuff
 * elfy saw something relating to that philinux 
<philinux> elfy: bug report or forum thread
<elfy> bug
<elfy> trying to find it
<elfy> at least sort of a bug
<philinux> Reacto: zsync up todate new usb live created. tried from try ubuntu and from istall. same thing
<BluesKaj> Reacto. ok ,now take a look at where boot repair installed grub
<Reacto> weird
<Reacto> well, it works now at least
 * philinux waits for elfy's google foo
<elfy> philinux: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1229511
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1229511 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "testcase: Upgrade (image) does not mention all pre-requirements" [Undecided,New]
<elfy> not a bug for what you've seen - but a bug for something else that talks about it
<philinux> elfy: same thing really
<elfy> yea - but if there is a bug then fixing the testcase one won't do anything with it :)
<philinux> elfy: except my desktop only has ubuntu on it. just / /swap and /data
<elfy> perhaps there is an upgrade bug then
<philinux> elfy: Ah I wonder if you need the alternate version
<philinux> Reacto: elfy sussed it. live usb is detecting that I have 13.04 on sda and 13.10 on sdb so it wont offer upgrade
<philinux> would work if there was only sda with buntu on it.
<elfy> philinux: that bug I linked is just for testcases - nothing to do with anything else :)
<philinux> elfy: yeah realise that now. I said that in the thread I raised in U+1. I don't think it's a bug as such ...
<philinux> more a feature
<elfy> yea
<wastrel> apport-bug linux  isn't working - how do i report kernel bugs?
<elfy> ubuntu-bug linux
<BluesKaj> wastrel.update and upgrade first
<elfy> works ok here
<wastrel> hangs forever "collecting problem information"
<wastrel> updated & upgraded, still not working
<BluesKaj> any ideas why TTYs disappear ?
<BluesKaj> we have a weird problem , a user is able get to a desktop , but he can't get to a TTY , just a blank screen with blinking cursor , any dieas ?
<sdn3rd> I recently did a dist-upgrade and now my r8169 doesn't detect when a cable is plugged in
<sdn3rd> ie, i known good cat5 on a known good port
<sdn3rd> it just shows unplugged
<sdn3rd> reloading the kernel module doesn't fix it either, or rebooting etc
<BluesKaj> sdn3rd,. run sudo dhclient
<BluesKaj> err sudo dhclient etho
<BluesKaj> damn can't seemt o get it right
<BluesKaj> sdn3rd ignore the above
<BluesKaj> interruptions galore here today , losing my concentration
<wastrel> so do i need to run ubuntu-bug linux as root?
<sdn3rd> nothing happens
<sdn3rd> no return line
<sdn3rd> just sits there
<wastrel> or is there another mechanism to report my kernel bugs
<sdn3rd> hmm nothing, static ip config doesnt work, network manager in gnome still shows unplugged
<sdn3rd> Oct 14 11:41:11 nix-S405C dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255
<sdn3rd> looks like dhclient is doing its thing
<sdn3rd> moment i move the cable into my other laptop it lights up and words
<wastrel> â´¾[
<sdn3rd> wastrel what kind of kernel bug?
<sdn3rd> you can always send a text only email to kernel devs
<sdn3rd> or participate in the mailing list
<wastrel> sdn3rd: suspend/power management bug and a shutdown bug
<wastrel> 2 separate issues i think
<wastrel> in recent 13.10 kernels
<sdn3rd> wastrel http://vger.kernel.org/vger-lists.html
<sdn3rd> those are the user lists
<sdn3rd> you can send a bug report to the one that pertains to your issue
<sdn3rd> plain text only tho
<johnjohn101> 3 more days!!
<BluesKaj> sudo dhclient eth0 , sdn3rd
<edge731> hello, i need help with a graphics card, can somebody help me?
<adamk> edge731: You need to just ask your question.
<edge731> (ubuntu 13.10:AMD HD3200M)  i want to use unity and multiple programs that use 3D but: , unity does not work, xfce does, lshw shows card, glxinfo not, i already tried using old kernels from grub, there is a package i should reconfigure, thats related to my card?
<adamk> edge731: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<edge731> it was working yesterday before an update
<adamk> That doesn't change my response.
<edge731> adamk: http://pastebin.com/MiPjRHLs
<adamk> You installed the nvidia driver, and you're using a radeon GPU. That's not going to work. Uninstall the nvidia driver.
<edge731> lol, i dont remembering doing that,... ??, what are the names of the packages?....
<k1l> apt-get remove nvidia*
<edge731> adamk: it says godbye to opencv-dev and nvidia-[setings-]319-updates... weird, do you know why opencv?, i remember now that i installed it before the problem
<adamk> Presumably something in opencv requires an nvidia GPU with the nvidia drivers, though I don't know anything about that program, or why that would be a requirement.  Could just be a mistake with packaging, and nvidia is not actually required...
<thebishop> is anyone getting terrible compiz performance + artifacts as of this weekend?
<edge731> adamk: its a computer vision library, you could try it, its really good, rebooting
<xarses> thebishop: yes more than normal
<thebishop> xarses, i only started using 13.10 last monday and it was pretty solid out of the gate
<k1l> edge731: see in apt log when you installed that
<thebishop> then sometime saturday i must've grabbed some bad updates
<xarses> thebishop, using it since june, this weekend has been the worst set up updates ever
<edge731> adamk: thanks, it solved :)
<thebishop> xarses, i guess i'll just wait for a fix... wish i hadn't installed this on my work pc but i figured the release is close enough that it would be stable
<wastrel> thebishop: i see it after resuming from suspend sometimes
<wastrel> v. bad performance
<xarses> i have 1 broken wifi driver, NetworkManager is more or less useless, more tearing/viz artifacts, random interpretations of my power (sleep /suspend) policy, broken backlight driver (again). unity-pannel still 100%'s cpu (been weeks for that), compiz randomly misbehaving, usb3 randomly resets with higher bw usage
<thebishop> wastrel, hmm, it's front and center for me.  intel graphics even.
<xarses> intel here too
<xarses> thebishop, did you restart with the new kernel?
<xarses> it helped some when i was finally able to work around the backlight issue
<thebishop> xarses, i installed 3.12rc4 from the mainline repo and saw the same problems as the stock 13.10 kernel from 3.11
<xarses> ok
<xarses> where is that? It might fix my damn wifi
<thebishop> xarses, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ - scroll to bottom
<thebishop> you need the image/headers for your arch as well as the "all" package
<xarses> there is a rc5 from today
<thebishop> xarses, yeah, maybe it'll fix your problem.  i don't think my problems are in the kernel
<xarses> thebishop: thanks
 * xarses crosses his fingers and toes
<xarses> is anyone else having problems with unit-pannel-ser randomly taking large amounts of cpu?
<xarses> unity-pannel-ser even
<xarses> service
<wastrel> unity panel service is weird and giant
<wastrel> why is it 1GB of memory
<wastrel> sorry 850MB
<johnjohn101> wastrel, mine is taking 33.1MB
<xarses> mines 42 with a 600m virt
<tux_> what kernel version with 13.10 ship with ?
<tux_> s/with/will
<k1l> 3.11
<tux_> thx
<xarses> 3.11-broken :P
<xarses> i have less driver issues with 3.10
<tux_> AMD drivers performance looks good on 3.12
<tux_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_linux312_major&num=1
<xarses> anything i can do to debug this ?
<xarses> 22581 andreww   20   0 1408m 887m  11m R 100.1 11.5  16:15.57 unity-panel-ser
<xarses> unity-pannel-service keeps 100% on the cpu randomly
<xarses> usually several times a day
<xarses> killing it clears the issue for a while
<Papa_Doc> Hi i installed kde and it changed my login screen how do I change back to original? I
<Papa_Doc> I'm on Ubuntu 13.10
<IdleOne> !pureubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<trism> Papa_Doc: change greeter-session back to unity-greeter in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<IdleOne> or that
<trism> Papa_Doc: I'm assuming kubuntu is using lightdm-kde-greeter and not kdm, otherwise you might need: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm; to switch display managers
<Papa_Doc> I'll try both those options out thank you
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-15
<clifter> After a reboot now missing shutdown/logoff button - Found out through internet search Cairo Dock could be a alternative. - Any idea's for a fix?
<clifter> Currently running Ubuntu 13.10
<sgehrman> Just installed 13.10.  Now my xmodmap file to swap the ctrl and alt keys doesn't work any longer.  What's the best way to swap these keys?
<sgehrman> It kind of works, but gets reverted when I hybernate/wake, or restart and maybe other actions.
<sgehrman> Just installed 13.10.  Now my xmodmap file to swap the ctrl and alt keys doesn't work any longer.  What's the best way to swap these keys?
<sgehrman> It kind of works, but gets reverted when I hybernate/wake, or restart and maybe other actions.
<snadge> installable live iso?
<snadge> whats the latest one to test with
<snadge> i just wanted to say, that i love you guys
<snadge> i spent all morning trying to get fedora 19 to install alongside OS X on a Mac mini
<snadge> consulting documentation.. reading errata.. following instructions contained within the errata.. failing repeatedly
<snadge> i put saucy beta 2 on a usb stick.. boom.. installed.. done
<sweeesh> hi there!
<Anonynimity> hi.
<Anonynimity> give me your data
<sweeesh> I have been trying the new 13.10 for a couple days, and spoted a few issues so far
<Anonynimity> no no no...
<Anonynimity> I mean give me your data.
<sweeesh> one is that VEVO is not working on youtube
<Anonynimity> no no no no no, that's not what I mean....
<Anonynimity> give me ALL your data.
<sweeesh> another one is problem with the global menu
<wastrel> what's vevo
<sweeesh> wastrel: the youtube thing for big names?
<wastrel> never heard of it
<sweeesh> wastrel: have you used GIMP with 13.10?
<wastrel> not yet
<wastrel> gimp <3
<sweeesh> Even in single window mode it does not behave right with Unity
<wastrel> unity :[
<sweeesh> just figured out now that VEVO was a non-issue, sorry for the noise. Must have been a particular video.
<sweeesh> That leaves GIMP
<Anonynimity> give me all your peanut butter...
<Anonynimity> NOW!
<snadge> guys .. i had to install mainline intel-drm-next to get my 2nd display to work :p
<peepsalot> hello, is anyone else having issues with evince crashing when viewing pdf in suacy?
<peepsalot> i'm trying to get a stacktrace, but having some difficulties
<peepsalot> well, i've got this much.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6239458/
<peepsalot> i don't know why it says no such file or directory. i installed libcairo2-dev and libcairo2-dbg
<peepsalot> hi texarcana
<exalt> Hello, is there already been released a release candidate ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<exalt> Hello, is there already been released a release candidate ?
<BluesKaj> exalt. the RC is now called Beta2 , no more RCs afaik  , then there's also the daily build
<exalt> BluesKaj: so beta2 is exactly whats going to be released ?
<BluesKaj> no
<exalt> okay
<BluesKaj> the official release will on thursday, sometime or other
<BluesKaj> be
<BluesKaj> exqctly is always a mystery :)
<exalt> Ubuntu is a mystery :p
<wastrel> shutdown/restart never power off
<wastrel> sits forever
<genii> wastrel: Have you tried with acpi=force ?
<wastrel> no
<anon> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> My 13.10 ubiquity seems to refuse to start in B2
<SonikkuAmerica> (Now RC freeze)
<wastrel> what's ubiquity
<SonikkuAmerica> The installer...
<pip__> mine was freezing at the second part of keyboard selection
<pip__> extended keys & what not.  The whole machine just locked, hard power off
<elfy> SonikkuAmerica: try from here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds
<SonikkuAmerica> I'll prob try it later (metered)
<pip__> I've not tried any of the dailies since the B2 release so I suppose it could all be well
<pip__> I may give it a go myself later - tisn't a production machine so I've nothing to lose
<elfy> SonikkuAmerica: use zsync - will just get what it needs :)
<pip__> does zsync just add bits to the iso one already has?
<pip__> actually, I'll look it up :)
<IdleOne> it only downloads the missing bits yes
<elfy> pip__: checks waht you have and then grabs the differences
<pip__> gee, that's neat...
<SonikkuAmerica> elfy: all right, sounds good... I'm getting my machine back today to yeah, I'll zsync and re-dd
<pip__> thanks for the help guys, catch y'all soon
<BluesKaj_> hmm
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmm...
<genii> Hmm
<BluesKaj> quassel is crashing when choosing the networks dialog in settings
<BluesKaj> I'd like to give the client a chance to work for me , but so far it just hasn't
<SonikkuAmerica> It doesn't for me...
<BluesKaj> unity/gnome , SonikkuAmerica ?
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: But you use Kubuntu right? Use Konversation!
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: Me? Unity (for now), depends on what 14.04 will look and feel like
<BluesKaj> I'm on konversation , but I was experimenting with quassel since it's the default irc client
<BluesKaj> I'm not using the core server setup , just the regular user setup
<SonikkuAmerica> Quassel is the best for Windows users who don't want to hop on the mIRC bandwagon IMHO
<BluesKaj> mirc is ok ...it works well on windows
<SonikkuAmerica> For me mIRC is blah
<BluesKaj> heh, to each his own , lots of ppl think xchat is great , i think it's clunky and disorganized
<BluesKaj> gonna try quassel one more time
<SonikkuAmerica> XChat is good, but my Bible college prohibits libsex
<SonikkuAmerica> *libsexy2
 * genii sips and ponders sexy librarians
<SonikkuAmerica> genii, you should probably jump the broom and get married... :-)
<thebishop> compiz is using 100% of cpu on 13.10.  is anyone else seeing this?
<xarses> thebishop, only unity-pannel-server is 100% for me
<wilee-nilee> make another user and see if this persists thebishop xarses
<thebishop> wilee-nilee, will do, thanks
<wilee-nilee> I use the gnome shell, I like unity but its one dektop only.
<wilee-nilee> desktop
<wilee-nilee> really I just use a cairo dock and synapse to pull up apps in the shell, I rarely use it as designed
<challach> btw, cairo dock 3.3 has been released: http://glx-dock.org/index.php
<thebishop> i still see high compiz utilization with a new user account
<captain_proton> run into a problem upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10. Iam using efi boot. not sure what happen but on reboot
<captain_proton> it stated no boot device found. I use boot-rescue am I am able to get into recovery. What is the command to force grub to reinstall
<dpb1> Hi -- I upgrdaed raring to saucy, and I have some weird behavior, the theme of the panel is wrong, it looks like QT, the dash is missing all lenses (like application even).  What could be going wrong?
<dpb1> I've tried to create a new user on the machine, same beahvior over there.
<Smedles> hi all... running lates 13.10 code... for last few weeks have had an issue where the splashscreen fails to appear at startup, and occasionally display doesnt restore correctly after a suspend. Using latest nvidia proprietary drivers.... dmesg shows following at startup:
<Smedles> [   32.199780] init: udev-fallback-graphics main process (1533) terminated with status 1
<Smedles> [   32.232315] init: plymouth-splash main process (1551) terminated with status 1
<Smedles> any ideas?
<dpb1> Figured mine out -- apt-get purge elementary*  Not sure how it got on there, or how it messed things up.
<Smedles> also, i get a logon prompt at bootup, after 10-15 seconds then xserver starts
<BluesKaj> well genii the compile went ok ,but quassel still won't connect ...odd because default version worked fine yesterday
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-16
<Wug> I don't suppose anyone would have an insight into why the unity "search your computer and online sources" panel never shows any results? it just stays blank forever.
<Daekdroom> Wug, it takes awhile to load, for me.
<dpb1> Wug, that's happening for me right now after an upgrae to saucy.  I'm thinking it's dbus related, but I'm not sure yet.
<dpb1> Maybe the lenses are not loading.  I'm not sure yet.
<Wug> dpb1: what makes you think it's dbus
<Wug> I don't know enough about unity to come to any conclusion
<Wug> Daekdroom: how long is "a while"
<Daekdroom> 10 seconds, tops.
<Wug> yeah mine's definitely broken then
<Daekdroom> But once it loads, it works fine and quick until I restart my session / reboot
<Wug> does yours start with some things, and refine the search like it used to?
<Wug> mine is basically blank forever.
<Wug> it starts with nothing in it, and it never loads programs, files, web history, or anything else that it's probably supposed to have, even if I give it some text to chew on
<Apteryx> Hello, using 13.10, I installed latest updates, now Unity won't start. Anyone has debugging tips?
<wilee-nilee> Apteryx, kernel update perchance and a proprietary graphic driver?
<Apteryx> wilee-nilee: no proprietary. Using intel HD
<Apteryx> but kernel update, probably yes.
<wilee-nilee> Apteryx, any customizing of compiz?
<Apteryx> In dmesg I saw some problem about compiz segfaulting, but I not sure if this was during boot or during my attempt in a linux VT at starting manually unity
<Apteryx> wilee-nilee: nope
<Apteryx> Is there a special log file for Unity
<wilee-nilee> Apteryx, There are restarts for compiz might be worth it. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<Apteryx> wilee-nilee: I think dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && setsid unity did the trick!
<Apteryx> Thanks for helping out!
<Apteryx> Will now try a complete reboot
<wilee-nilee> Apteryx, cool
<zeep> is there any way to manage tray icons from wine applications?
<prototrout> Hi. I'm running a 13.10 daily build off an encrypted flash drive (USB 2.0, port is USB 3.0) and getting awfully slow transfer speeds: 2.3MB/sec writes, 0.3MB/sec reads. dmesg calls it a "high-speed USB device". Anyone have ideas about why it's running so slow, or other places I could ask for help if this is a bad place? (I haven't tried using a previous release as it'd be painfully slow to set back up if it keeps transferring at this spe
<rwsq1> how safe is it to jump from 12.04 to 13.10 in one hit (dist-upgrade)?
<bazhang> not at all
<bazhang> and thats not what dist-upgrade does even
<bazhang> just use the installer to preserve /home and install fresh
<rwsq1> bazhang, so if I change my sources to saucy and apt-get dist-upgrade it won't try to upgrade me to saucy?
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<rwsq1> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bazhang> thats not the way to do it.
<rwsq1> ok - I've only been doing it that way for 8 years :)
<bazhang> one hit is LTS TO LTS
<bazhang> since 5.10?
<rwsq1> well since debian potato to be exact
<bazhang> so two times
<bazhang> do whatever you wish, your method is not supported at all
<rwsq1> oh I'd like to be supported, but I'm not sure why apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't work
<bazhang> the new installer makes a sane upgrade really easy, it's rather astounding
<rwsq1> you mean do-release-upgrade ?
<rwsq1> oh install off cd/
<bazhang> the term dist-upgrade is confusing, thats all
<rwsq1> I just hate messing around with burning media
<rwsq1> and I like to work while it upgrades
<bazhang> use a usb stick
<bazhang> even the unsafest method requires some user input, to ok certain packages, keep maintainers or old (eg grub), and so on
<rwsq1> yep, I normally run it in a console and flick back to it every so often to check it's not asking me something
<bazhang> especially , very late in the install, the whole "these packages will be removed as they do not exist"
<rwsq1> as long as it leaves me with a working kernel and package manager I'm normally ok
<bazhang> that one caught me the last upgrade, expected to have a fresh install and it was hung on that screen
<rwsq1> ok well I think I'll just run do-release-upgrade a few times
<bazhang> the new installer is *really* impressive, and I've been on Ubuntu since nearly the start
<bazhang> but if you want to jump through the 3 upgrades to get there, thats great too
<bazhang> I did that for 5 plus release cycles
<rwsq1> I'll probably get to use the new installer on another box, but I need to also be productive today
<rwsq1> back in the day, it used to be easier to install stormix, change sources and dist-upgrade to get debian than it was to use the debian installer, so things must have got better :)
<bazhang> hehe
<rwsq1> at the time debian had a t-shirt that said "Debian: what your Mom would use if it was 10 times easier"
<rwsq1> in actual fact it was pretty straightforward to use, but not to install
<rwsq1> but then along came ubuntu and even that part was plain sailing
 * rwsq1 will stop talking about the good old days now
<pvh_sa> bazhang, thanks for that. I've been doing my upgrades like rwsq1 did - edit sources and dist-upgrade.
<pvh_sa> i notice that somehow key packages on my 13.10 have gone missing (e.g. gnome-control-center) so i think when 13.10 is released i'll use the installer to "upgrade" to the final release, just to make sure everything is in place
<bazhang> :)
<BluesKaj> in Kubuntu, what's the setting in muon that upgrades the OS to the next release?
<Captain_Proton> I did and upgrade from efi 64bit 13.04 to 13.10 now when I start my computer i receive a message like "serious errors while checking the disk drives for /boot" press I - S - M
<Captain_Proton> I have done fsdk -Aa and a few other I found online but none have fix the problem
<Captain_Proton> Is there a way to repair /boot
<BluesKaj> Captain_Proton. not many ppl use /boot anymore , it's more common to have / and /home and grub installed to the mbr
<alankila> Yay for the era of disposable OSes.
<alankila> The data is important -- I'm waiting for debian to realize that I don't want any data at all under /var, but would prefer /home/postgresql, etc.
<alankila> Every service I enable, I must evaluate to determine if it has data I want to keep and if so, into /home it goes, along with necessary changes to apparmor profiles
<thebishop> is it normal to have 5 compiz processes running simultaneously?
<thebishop> 5 compiz processes, frequently gobbling 80% usage across 4 cpu threads.  seeing backbuffer articles on some apps when scrolling text.  Intel graphics.  13.10 not looking good here.
<SonikkuAmerica> elfy: (If you're around) What am I supposed to zsync my B2 image to?
<hobarey> hey
<hobarey> why no more partying and countdown and fireworks?
<hobarey> does the community frown upon such behavior now?
<k1l> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<BluesKaj> usually, upgrading to the new release is an anticlimax for me , since I've been running it for 5mos :)
<philinux> The loco's will be active
<BluesKaj> personally i don't see the point of a release party chat, one gets tired of the incessant  'Is it out yet ?"
<BluesKaj> :)
<philinux> Bluefoxicy: indeed. it's out already on this lappy
<philinux> dang tab complete
<philinux> BluesKaj:  indeed. it's out already on this lappy
<thebishop> possibly related to my terrible compiz performance: the dash is opaque when opened
<thebishop> actually, even the launcher is opaque
<wastrel> isn't that a setting
<wastrel> my dash is always opaque
<wastrel> launcher was until i did a setting
<wastrel> oh panel
<wastrel> i was thinking panel not dash
<pip__> If anyone's interested the lubuntu 32 bit daily from 15th installs well - no freezes
<CrackerJack> os[Linux 3.11.0-12-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "saucy" 13.10] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.70GHz] mem[Physical: 3.6GB, 75.3% free] disk[Total: 33.9GB, 15.7% free] video[NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 8100 / nForce 720a]] ether[NVIDIA Corporation MCP77 Ethernet] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<CrackerJack> final date to realise is
<BluesKaj> not very impressed with flash on FF , chromium does a much better job of playing video on youtube
<wastrel> youtube ♥
<sam113101> when will ubuntu 13.10 be out?
<xarses> read the topic
<sam113101> TOPIC TOPIC
<sam113101> WHERE ART THOU
<Pici> the topic says that 13.04 has been released...
<Pici> oops
<sam113101> tomorrow?
<sam113101> the page says October 17th
<Pici> sometime on the 17th
<sam113101> which timezone
<Pici> GMT
<Pici> but, at any time during the day
<k1l> !party | sam113101
<ubottu> sam113101: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<sam113101> where can I get a list of new features/improvements in saucy?
<IdleOne> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<xarses> wow, todays updates are even worse from fridays
<xarses> my usb nic is resetting every 30s - 4 min now
<xarses> and i haven't had wifi for days
<sam113101> IdleOne: nothing human-friendy to read
<IdleOne> Did you mean like a murder mystery? They info you asked for is technical in nature. I think the wiki format is very readable.
<IdleOne> s/They/The/
<xarses> yep, 13.10 horrible
<xarses> s/horrible/is horrible/
<johnjohn101> last day here for a while, thanks for the support
<sam113101> xarses: how is it horrible?
<sam113101> IdleOne: is it?
<xarses> in the last 8 days i've had 4 major failed regressions
<sam113101> maybe they will soon be fixed
<xarses> well they weren't broken before
<johnjohn101> what is broken?
<xarses> 1 missing backlight driver fix that was present in the kernel in 3.9 and 3.10. 1 missing wifi driver in 3.11 and 3.12. Network Manager is nigh useless in 3.11 and 3.12. Network manager won't act on 3.12 kernels..  3.11 has some serious issues with my usb3 NIC that forced me to load the 3.12 kernel
<xarses> the last one with the usb3 nic, just appeared with todays update of network-manager-gnome
<johnjohn101> xarses: that's not good for that to happen one day before release.
<xarses> none of that is acceptable to happen 1 week before a release
<xarses> As soon as my work project is done, I'm probably jumping to debian unstable
<johnjohn101> wow, sorry to hear that.
<xarses> I'm not even sure how to file bug reports for this
<johnjohn101> xarses: is that a usb3 to ethernet?
<xarses> yes
<xarses> i found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1155139
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1155139 in network-manager (Ubuntu Saucy) "nmcli crashed with SIGSEGV in show_device_info()" [Critical,Triaged]
<xarses> which appears to be one of the issues im having with nm
<xarses> I'm wondering why something from the 3rd thats marked critical hasn't been merged.
<johnjohn101> doesn't make sense
<xarses> any one know how to get network manager to "manage" my wifi device again?
<ChogyDan> xarses: did you create settings for it in /etc/networking?
<xarses> ChogyDan: other than it was working before last firday, no
<xarses> blah, the 3.12 kernel is missing the cypress muti-touch patch again
<ChogyDan> xarses: shrug, I dunno, that's the only thing I know.  It is surprising that the release is tomorrow.  I have a few bugs I've been sitting on that are kinda annoying...  I figured that they hadn't been fixed because the release is at the end of the month, but little did I know
<xarses> are there supposed to be config files in /etc/network/?
<ChogyDan> xarses: no, if you did configure via /etc/networking (that's the file there, not a folder) then I think nm would unmanage thee device
<xarses> there is no /etc/networking file
<xarses> and nm attempts to manage eth0 fine
<ChogyDan> yeah, that's why I don't know. :/
<lenzeor> Hey there! I heard 13.10 drops tomorrow. Is upgrading still as unsafe as it used to be? Im on 13.04...
<ChogyDan> lenzeor: I think the upgrade process is pretty safe.  You should be fine in that regard
<lenzeor> OK, that sounds good.
<lenzeor> I currently use a PPA to get a proprietary driver for my graphics card. (AMD Legacy) Any way to port that over to 13.10?
<ChogyDan> lenzeor: check the ppa, see if it is ported already
<lenzeor> https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx Does not seem so
<lenzeor> Do I have to wait until the maintainer updates it for 13.10?
<ChogyDan> lenzeor: pretty much.  I'm not sure though.  The ppa maintainer would be the one to ask.  And if the answer were simple, I imagine it would already be updated in the ppa.  A bit of a circular logic there
<lenzeor> Phew..
<lenzeor> I would have to sign up on launchpad to email him...
<lenzeor> Hmmm... I guess I'll stay on 13.04 then. I wouldn't mind using the opensource drivers, but the performance just isn't even close.
<ChogyDan> lenzeor: oh, it says on the ppa page, no 13.10 support, use the open source drivers
<lenzeor> Aww nooo
<ChogyDan> mhm
<lenzeor> No more games. :/
<lenzeor> And those dckheads at AMD only support up to kernel 3.4 -.-
<ChogyDan> lenzeor: and phoronix confirms the performance will suck, sorry: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_windows8_legacy&num=1
<lenzeor> That's hard... I was only wondering: If that guy could patch it to work under 3.8, why can't he do the same with 3.10?
<lenzeor> ...
<ChogyDan> lenzeor: he just mods AMDs patch for ubuntu.  He doesn't do the patch himself
<lenzeor> Oh I see. That's quite a downer. I'm not used to things getting WORSE in the open-source world.
<lenzeor> Also... I can't be the only one having that problen, can I?
<brainwash> the only one still complaining about this.. simply use something that works, like 12.04 with kernel 3.2
<lenzeor> Yup, that's what I will do, brainwash.
<lenzeor> Sorry for complaining.
<brainwash> don't worry :)
<lenzeor> I'll have to downgrade to 12.04 though. :/
<lenzeor> okok thanks for the help ChogyDan and brainwash
<brainwash> did you already test the new version of the source driver?
<lenzeor> You mean open-source driver?
<brainwash> uhm, yes
<lenzeor> Yeah, I tested the one that came with 13.04
<lenzeor> It works fine
<lenzeor> but it's not nearly as fast as the one from the PPA
<brainwash> it should be worth doing some tests with the latest version and kernel 3.12
<lenzeor> Yeah, that's right.
<lenzeor> What kernel does 13.10 come with?
<brainwash> 3.11
<brainwash> the current stable kernel version
<lenzeor> I'll definitely test.
<brainwash> well, you can enjoy ubuntu 13.04 3 more months before they force you to upgrade
<lenzeor> or downgrade to 12.04 LTS
<brainwash> :)
<xarses> or upgrade to the sable debian-unstale
<xarses> s/sable/stable/
<xarses> typo's a plenty
<lenzeor> I like to be on ubuntu actually
<lenzeor> nothing else has ever worked for me
<xarses> i would to, but 13.10 just got horrible
<lenzeor> how so?
<xarses> since thursday I've seen a number of regression bugs crop out of nowhere for things that a) wheren't issues or b) already fixed
<snadge> i know what the solution to that is xarses .. install fedora 19, it's awesome and perfect.. and there's no issues at all
 * snadge rolls on the floor crying with laughter
<xarses> you sound like my co worker
<snadge> seriously .. once you've gone fedora.. ubuntu seems like this wonderful fairyland, where everything just works perfectly
<xarses> I've been using 13.10 since june, and the updates in the last 5 days have been the most un-stable and highest impacting
<snadge> even the stuff that doesnt work.. you can at least find a fix for it.. or install a previously working package etc
<snadge> well.. im running it on my home and work pc
<xarses> ya, i'm not using a redhat based distro
<xarses> I'll use debian-unstable or go back to gentoo
<snadge> dude, thats harsh
<snadge> at least in gentoo's case :p
<snadge> thats like chopping your foot off, because you have an ingrown toenail
<snadge> what regressions have you noticed?
<snadge> mir related?
<xarses> the Dell XPS backlight issue is back, was fixed in 3.9, 3.10
<snadge> ok so presumably thats kernel related
<snadge> the kernel guys are actually pretty good about that
<xarses> the trackpad multi-touch bug is back in 3.12
<xarses> was fixed in 3.10 and 3.11
<snadge> another kernel issue
<snadge> or xorg input?
<xarses> kernel
<snadge> have you tried a mainline kernel?
<xarses> im on 3.12 rc5
<xarses> which still have both
<snadge> oh that blows.. thats a mainline kernel regression
<xarses> network manager wont manage my wifi now
<xarses> since thursday
<xarses> nm wont start correctly since tuesday
<snadge> try a less new mainline ?
<xarses> 3.11 has same issue
<snadge> downgrade the ubuntu kernel to the previous one that works.. note its exact version.. reboot into the latest affected kernel
<snadge> and run ubuntu-bug linux
<snadge> hmm.. when did it break then?
<xarses> 3.11 randomly and frequently drops my usb3 to ethernet
<xarses> which is why im on 3.12 rc5
<xarses> which also appears to have a gpu lockup bug
<xarses> nm has a core-dump issue that had a patch since 10-3
<xarses> and hasn't been merged
<xarses> which may or may not be related to the nm wont start and nm wont manage wifi issue
<snadge> ok so is there a kernel where everything works?
<snadge> it's a regression.. so it shouldn't be overly difficult to track which update(s) broke it
<xarses> 3.10 was working for me, but some updates on thursday caused me to need to use a newer kernal, in that NM stopped being able to aquire a lease, but not because dhclient couldn't get a lease
<snadge> that's disappointing
<xarses> hence feeling like going back to gentoo is warranted
<snadge> well.. at least when that breaks, its expected.. as opposed to an unfortunate inconvenience, that's likely to be fixed
<snadge> :P
<snadge> the effort you spend just installing gentoo.. is probably 5 times the amount of effort than it is to find those bugs AND resolve them
<xarses> at least when gentoo breaks, I know how to fix it, all this ubuntu crap hides everything from me
<snadge> sort of.. ubuntu is no giant mystery.. its basically debian.. all sources are published, and revision history etc.. launchpad
<snadge> i wonder if you can find a newer 3.10 kernel with backported fixes for nm
<xarses> no clue
<xarses> ahh, figured out how to get my wifi driver back
<xarses> thats a start
<xarses> that was way not obvious
<snadge> yeah.. you should be able to at least work around those issues for now
<xarses> nm is cranky poop
<snadge> but definitely file bugs for things that arn't working.. like the touchpad
<snadge> and the backlight
<xarses> the bug i can find for the backlight is a bunch of finger pointing
<xarses> and the touchpad bug is supposed to be resolved
<snadge> thats standard for a bug where the devs have absolutely no idea what the actual problem is
<snadge> got the bug number?
<xarses> Bug 1048258
<ubottu> bug 1048258 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cypress trackpad gets psmouse lost sync / driver resynced warnings" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048258
<snadge> the good news is.. its not closed
<snadge> whut.. fix released?
<xarses> regression fail
<snadge> lol.. it seems they need to include this patch every release
<snadge> then fail to
<snadge> ahh well, theres a test kernel that fixes it
<snadge> its got a heat rating of 60, and affects 10 people.. not bad
<snadge> i'll click on it just because i can
<xarses> bug 1169376
<ubottu> bug 1169376 in Dell Sputnik "8086:0166 [Dell XPS 13 L322X] backlight stopped working after update 3.8.0-18.28" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169376
<snadge> ive subscribed to both
<snadge> lol 31 people for the backlight
<snadge> 3.8.0-30-44 this version apparently fixes the backlight.. if you can find the exact patch that does it, i can maybe take a look at the current sources and see what the go is
<xarses> 3.10 has it
<xarses> 3.11+ is missing it
<xarses> the issue only occurs IF you have uefi boot with out legacy module
<snadge> ergh :P
<snadge> SpewEFI
<snadge> ironically i have a mac mini at work, that fedora 19 wouldn't install on.. at all.. the errata noted the issue
<snadge> the workaround mentioned in the errata failed
<snadge> the latest respin for fedora 19.. also failed in the same manner.. but bug is marked "wontfix" for f19.. and still remains open in rawhide (f20 dev)
<snadge> ubuntu 13.10 installed without issue, and everything works.. except the 2nd display wasn't detected, which was worked around by installing a mainline kernel
<xarses> lucky ducky
<xarses> :P
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-17
<blob4000> good evening! i have a 13.04 test machine and i'd love to upgrade it to 13.10 early. what's the best way? i'd like it to also be updated to 13.10 final tomorrow evening
<wilee-nilee> blob4000, set the software sources as all updates
<blob4000> thanks!
<wilee-nilee> the upgrade will show in the update manager
<johnjohn101> blob4000: going to be very slow. good luck
<blob4000> nice. 2gb
<blob4000> :D
<wilee-nilee> I would do it now or wait a couple of days if you set on a upgrade rather than a fresh install.
<pip__> any idea how AMD graphics are with gnome shell in saucy?
<rwsq1> is there a saucy release party irc channel?
<elfy> #ubuntu-release I think
<ikonia> #ubuntu-release-party
<elfy> thanks ikonia - you can tell how often I've gone there in the last 7 years :p
<rwsq1> thanks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ikonia> www.ann-tech.com
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<lem1310> hi all, just testing 13.10 (updated just now to latest packages), and i
<lem1310> err.. i've come across what i believe to be a regression in the way scrolling works
<lem1310> nautilus, gedit and update-manager wont respond to mousewheel scroll events unless their windows are focused and the mouse pointer is located above them
<lem1310> gnome-terminal and firefox on the other hand will scroll if their window is focused (regardless of the location of the mouse pointer), or if unfocused they will scroll if the mouse pointer is above their window
<lem1310> gnome-terminal and firefox are the way it's always been. nautilus, gedit and update-manager seem to be doing it the windows way.. which has always infuriated me
<lem1310> still, any suggestions what package to file a bug against?
<brainwash> lem1310: default ubuntu with unity?
<lem1310> yep indeed, everything default
<lem1310> i've installed nvidia-319-updates, but i doubt the nvidia driver has anything to do with it
<brainwash> so maybe "unity7" is the right package to file a report against
<lem1310> sounds like a good idea.. as a general "desktop bug" package, thanks
<brainwash> mmh, just curious, can you reproduce the issue if you start gedit like this from a terminal window "LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 gedit"?
<lem1310> let me test
<lem1310> yes, same behaviour, so it doesn't appear related to the overlay scrollbar
<brainwash> ok =S
<adeligen> So what's Mir's final status in 13.10? I know xMir got pulled, but is it there to try out?
<Stanley00> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Stanley00> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<exalt> Hello, i have installed 13.10 on an optimus laptop
<exalt> anything special i have to do for nvidia driver ?
<nickoe> decide what nvidia driver to install
<nickoe> err use
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Consider this unstable and will probably break in some way. | 13.10 has been released!! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<DJones> That topic looks slightly dodgy, "Consider this unstable and will probably break in some way. 13.10 has been released"
<BluesKaj> so what has Mark Shuttleworth decided on as a name for 14.04 ?
<elfy> totally tuesday
<Pici> Tooty Tortoise
<BluesKaj> ok , thougfht it would be trotting terapin
<philinux> BluesKaj: UDS next month
<philinux> How can we tell if ZSWAP is active in the kernel
<md70> i need a torrent link for ubuntu 13:10 64 bit download plz
<BluesKaj> md google is your friend
<philinux> md70: scroll to bottom for alternative. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<eagles0513875> hey guys I am having some audio issues basically kmix is showing i have audio all the way up not muted yet nothign is playing out of the speakers any ideas
<eagles0513875> md70: you could always do a network upgrade too
<md70> guys .. i noticed when download 64 bit it is about 900 MB and direct download for same file is about 800 >> whats wrong?
<eagles0513875> md70: are you downloading the dvd
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875. what's alsamixer show , or your audio setup in system settings
<md70> i download ubuntu 13.10 64 bit torrent
<eagles0513875> md70: it probably is set to download the dvd
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: im not seeing anythign regarding audio in system settings
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875. are you on kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> 13.10
<BluesKaj> multimedia
<eagles0513875> seeing as there isnt a kubuntu+1 this is the only place i could join to ask
<BluesKaj> system settings>multimedia
<eagles0513875> found it
<eagles0513875> what section do i look at cuz everything seems normal as i never changed anythign there
<md70> eagles0513875: that is complete suite?
<eagles0513875> md70: never downloaded the dvd before
<eagles0513875> i create bootable usb's so i have a program which downloads the iso and necessary files for me onto the usb
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: im not sure if this happened because of some updates or because i had my headphones plugged in and unplugged them
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875. audio/video settings >device preference
<md70> eagles0513875, why kubuntu not ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: im there already
<eagles0513875> md70: cant get used to unity
<eagles0513875> and its layout
<eagles0513875> i like the look of kde really and its something i started used when i first started linux
<eagles0513875> started using linux
<md70> eagles0513875: is it faster than gnome?
<md70> ok
<eagles0513875> md70: really its personal preference
<eagles0513875> i have a monster of a laptop where its rather zippy so it also depends on ones hardware
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: now i have no audio coming out of the headphones either :(
<BluesKaj> intel-hda audio , eagles0513875?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<eagles0513875> O_o i didnt know their audio controllers were xeon based
<philinux> md70: normal download is about 890 torrent is 925 . Not dvd but small discrepancy
<md70> philinux: big difference or they all the same?
<nickoe> md70: torrents as ususal, http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/
<philinux> md70: same just a small diff in size - not sure why
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875. ok , run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , then reboot
<md70> it is torrent 925 MB :)
<philinux> yep came up as 925 here. go for it
<eagles0513875> brb
<philinux> normal download was 883
<eagles0513875> thats downloading the dvd image for sure
<eagles0513875> brb
<philinux> nah not dvd image
<philinux> they bust the cd limit yonks back
<philinux> the iso has to go on a dvd or usb stick now
<philinux> md70: eagles0513875 if you want the dvd version it pretty big http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/current/
<philinux> 2.4 GIG
<md70> philinux: does DVD contain much software?
<md70> same performance?
<md70> its ubuntu studio not ubuntu
<philinux> md70: I dont think they do a regular ubuntu dvd version https://www.google.co.uk/search?client=ubuntu&hs=fm&channel=fs&gl=uk&q=ubuntu+13.10+dvd+version&oq=ubuntu+13.10+dvd+version&gs_l=serp.3...7259.8179.0.8588.2.2.0.0.0.0.123.232.0j2.2.0....0...1c.1.29.serp..2.0.0._GziBUAmxXM
<philinux> md70: just get the regular torrent
<exalt> hey an install of nvidia-319 dropped my theme back the the gtk fallback theme
<md70> thats what i do philinux
<philinux> md70: good plan
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: no luck :(
<BluesKaj> got speaker sound eagles0513875?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: no
<bjsnider> exalt, you're probably not using nvidia then
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875. make sure your audio outputs are setup in system settings>multimedia>audio/video settings >device preference , then check the hardware tab ,and setup the outputs to coincide with the preferences
<exalt> bjsnider: i think i am, can i poste a quote from a website which states the problem probabbly better than i do ?
<bjsnider> if it's terse
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: they worked fine
<eagles0513875> with the defaults
<exalt> bjsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251316/
<bjsnider> yeah, i don't know what that is
<bjsnider> run dkms status
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875. ?? when now or before ?
<bjsnider> and lsmod|grep nvidia
<SuperLag> Who's up for some 14.04 :)
<eagles0513875> no no this morning
 * SuperLag hides
<exalt> dkms status: nvidia-319, 319.32, 3.11.0-12-generic, x86_64: installed
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i did install xen
<eagles0513875> i wonder if that could have done something
<exalt> lsmod: nvidia               9430350  39
<SuperLag> exalt: having Nvidia issues?
<bjsnider> exalt, i doubt whatever your issue is has anything to do with nvidia
<exalt> SuperLag: well a very strange one!
<SuperLag> I'm going to defer to bjsnider here.
<exalt> defer ?
<SuperLag> I am definitely having kernel and/or Nvidia issues.
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875., let's see if the module is even loaded , cat /proc/asound/modules
<exalt> SuperLag: you got an optimus system ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj:  0 snd_hda_intel  1 snd_hda_intel
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875. make sure you don't have muted vols in alsamixer
<SuperLag> exalt: yes.... however I do not have Optimus enabled. I have a ThinkPad W530, and I set video to "Discrete" which *only* uses Nvidia.
<bjsnider> that's the best way to use it
<bjsnider> if you have that option. some don't
<exalt> wait ill reboot, ill set it to discrete
<exalt> maybe it changes
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: :-/ one of the options wasnt showing as muted in kmix but when i brought up the full mixer the other option was muted :-/
<SuperLag> bjsnider: yeah, well... current Nvidia and latest Ubuntu kernel in 13.10 do not work. My system is black on boot. Uninstall Nvidia, and use nouveau... and all is good.
<SuperLag> bjsnider: thing is... it doesn't even get to a point where i can SSH in and look at logs to find out what is going on *while* it is happening
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: operator error lol
<bjsnider> SuperLag, what is the exact version, is it 319?
<SuperLag> yep
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: want to know whats really annoying it seems like each app spawns a new control in the mixer to adjust volume
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875. yup , but always chaeck alsamixer rather than kmix , alsa shows what;s really going on
<eagles0513875> at least in terms of firefox it uses an alsa plugin container which is very annoying as i cant use the main audio control in kmix to manage the levels
<eagles0513875> i dont even have alsa mixer installed
<SuperLag> bjsnider: let me pull out that laptop, so I can get you exact info. (on my MBP, currently)
<bjsnider> if you install the driver i'll bet you can successfully modprobe it
<BluesKaj> it's alsamixer not alsa mixer
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: dont even have that installed all i have is kmixer
<BluesKaj> alsamixer in the terminal , eagles0513875
<BluesKaj> it's installed by default
<eagles0513875> oh
<SuperLag> bjsnider: is one install method to be preferred over another? (apt vs. "Additional Drivers" in the UI)
<eagles0513875> my bad
<bjsnider> SuperLag, additional drivers
<SuperLag> bjsnider: Okay. Forgot that I tried installing the xorg-edgers PPA as I've had good luck with them in the past.... so now it shows up to nvidia-331 as available. Should I ditch that PPA first?
<SuperLag> bjsnider: while I have that PPA configured, no packages from it are currently installed
<bjsnider> yes you should ppa-purge it
<bjsnider> SuperLag, you mentioned a black screen. do you see the manufacturer's splash screen first?
<SuperLag> bjsnider: I do. This is a Lenovo ThinkPad W530. I do indeed see the Lenovo splash screen first.
<SuperLag> PPA purged.
<bjsnider> ok
<SuperLag> should I reboot? or is that overkill?
<bjsnider> no
<SuperLag> going back to "Additional Drivers" and 319 is the latest
<SuperLag> nvidia-319 and nvidia-319-updates
<SuperLag> nouveau is the current driver in use
<bjsnider> yeah so p ick 319
<SuperLag> 319 or 319-updates?
<bjsnider> 319
<BluesKaj> the 331 driver was giving me poor flash and mpeg playback , so i reverted to the 319 on my elcheapo 8400gs
<BluesKaj> also some desktop 'artifacts'
<bjsnider> artefacts
<BluesKaj> all is well now
<BluesKaj> afik it's artifacts
<SuperLag> bjsnider: Okay. Installed. System says I need to restart to complete changes. You're saying just modprobe it?
<bjsnider> yeah try that
<SuperLag> FATAL: Module nvidia not found
<bjsnider> k, reboot
<SuperLag> Lenovo splash. Nice. I get a lightdm screen now, but it looks as if no nvidia is loaded. It's 640x480
<SuperLag> interesting
<SuperLag> it does show as loaded
<SuperLag> nvidia 9430350 0
<bjsnider> yeah try glxinfo
<SuperLag> looks like that's not installed
<bjsnider> mesa-utils
<bjsnider> and grep renderer
<SuperLag> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.3, 256 bits)
<BluesKaj> SuperLag. another thing to try is ,install dkms , then run,  dkms status , to see which driver is loaded
<SuperLag> two nvidia drivers loaded?
<bjsnider> dkms is already installed or he couldn't have installed the blob
<SuperLag> one for 3.11.0-11 and one for 3.11.0-12
<bjsnider> ok, so you're using nouveau
<SuperLag> (-generic)
<SuperLag> they both say nvidia-319, nothing about nouveau
<bjsnider> the renderer string says glx is being provided by nouveau
<SuperLag> lsmod shows nothing about about nouveau
<BluesKaj> yup , that weird
<SuperLag> I'm confused
<bjsnider> SuperLag, did you in the past use the nvidia-installer?
<SuperLag> bjsnider: from nvidia.com?
<SuperLag> No way.
<SuperLag> only thing "outside the box" I did was that PPA
<bjsnider> you've got to switch glx providers
<bjsnider> i have to look up the command
<bjsnider> SuperLag, update-alternatives --list i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<SuperLag> one for mesa, one for nvidia
<bjsnider> no, paste it
<SuperLag> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf
<SuperLag> /usr/lib/nvidia-319/alt_ld.so.conf
<bjsnider> readlink /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<SuperLag> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf
<bjsnider> yeah this is probably to do with the hybrid graphics issue
<BluesKaj> optimius
<BluesKaj> ?
<SuperLag> ugh... don't tell me I have to install bumblebee
<SuperLag> I don't understand why this only became an issue, as of 3.11.0-11-generic
<bjsnider> SuperLag, if you try to modprobe nouveau it says there's no such module right?
<SuperLag> libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:791 kmod_module_insert_module: could not find module by name='off'
<SuperLag> ERROR: could not insert 'off': Function not implemented
<bjsnider> the nvidia packaging blacklists it. so you're using nvidia's kernel module with nouveau's gallium3d glx
<bjsnider> very unique setup
<SuperLag> so... in the alternatives output, nvidia was one of the options. Can you simply switch to that with update-alternatives?
<bjsnider> i can give you the command that should switch glx links but why not just try apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-319 first
<bjsnider> then repeat the readlink command afterwards
<BluesKaj> SuperLag. check this out ,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/288581/how-to-install-nvidia-319-12-driver-on-an-optimus-system
<bjsnider> well, he's got the intel chip switched off in the bios
<bjsnider> so as far as the os is concerned it isn't optimus
<SuperLag> yep
<bjsnider> the result of the readlink command should be /usr/lib/nvidia-319/alt_ld.so.conf if it's done right
<BluesKaj> well, turn it back on ,because my buddy used this tutorial and now he has switchable gpus and saves battery power like he should
<SuperLag> bjsnider: :(
<SuperLag> it only lists the mesa line this time
<bjsnider> alright here's the command
<bjsnider> sudo update-alternatives --force --install /etc/ld.so.conf.d/i386-linux-gnu_GL.conf i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf /usr/lib/nvidia-319/alt_ld.so.conf 8602
<bjsnider> that's right out of the postinst script
<SuperLag> should that be x86_64, rather than i386?
<SuperLag> (since I'm running 64-bit)
<bjsnider> yes
<bjsnider> --install /etc/ld.so.conf.d/x86_64-linux-gnu_GL.conf x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf /usr/lib/nvidia-319/ld.so.conf 8602
<SuperLag> yeah... done. And readlink still shows mesa
<SuperLag> root@beast ~ # readlink /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<SuperLag> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf
<bjsnider> hold on a sec
<bjsnider> SuperLag, join #ubuntu-x
<johnjohn101> now 14.04 starts.. thanks...
<rendero> !isitout
<ubottu> Yeah, yeah
<tekonivel> is this channel about 14.04 already? :)
<neglesaks> one should think so
<tekonivel> congratulations to everybody for a (yet another) awesome Ubuntu release <3 <3
<neglesaks> what are peoples impressions of Mir?
<bazhang> its not used
<bazhang> there is no 14.04 as of yet
<neglesaks> oh
<wastrel> now i have to go to #ubuntu to complain about 13.10 ;]
<wastrel> gj every bunny ♥  u
<tekonivel> wastrel: ;)
<bazhang> wastrel, s/complain/bug fix/
<utusan> 14.04 is being worked on
<bazhang> sure it is
<bazhang> but there's nothing here for it
<exalt> hello, i installed ubuntu on an optimuslaptop in discrete mode,i then installed nvidia-319 with nvidia-prime and rebooted, all i see is a blurredscreen. what do i do now ?
<bjsnider> exalt, join #ubuntu-x
<tux_> so hows touch on nexus 4 .. anyone?
<tux_> shit, wrong window
<sam113101> where can I find the md5 sum of ubuntu 13.10 64 bits?
<Pici> !hashes | sam113101
<ubottu> sam113101: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<SonikkuAmerica> So long and thanks for all the bugs! :)
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-18
<kjeldahl> Upgraded to 13.10, terminal is having issues with foreign characters in remote terminal through screen. Any pointers?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Sander^lap> I tried to install a stock kernel with some .deb packages before I upgraded to 13.10 some weeks ago. Now it prompts me to I have an bug.. and that I should remove the stock kernel.
<johnjohn101> any word on when we'll hear about 14.04?
<elfy> trusty tahr you mean?
<elfy> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295
<johnjohn101> oh man. yikes
<genii> Bah, more mammals.
<IdleOne> Will 14.04 come with FireFox or Chromium as default?
<IdleOne> lol
 * IdleOne trolly trolls troll
 * genii smackity-smacks IdleOne fondly
 * IdleOne gives genii a scooby snack
 * genii munches
<bazhang> !14.04
<elfy> IdleOne: IE10 of course - troll properly :)
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<IdleOne> elfy: I will try harder from now on.
<elfy> I shall check up on you from time to time :p
<IdleOne> fair enough
 * SuperLag is hungry for some Trusty Tahr bits... already. :)
<BluesKaj> SuperLag. the chainload should be "up" in less than a week , at least it was back in April
<BluesKaj> you can the sed command on your sources.list then run dist upgrade to start installing tahr when it's up
<BluesKaj> run the sed
<odium> I'm having segmentation faults from ffmpeg and avconv. Near as I can tell libav is corrupted, can I reinstall everything remotely related to avconv?
<BluesKaj> odium. purge avconv, the purge it again with an asterisk , (avconv*) to delete the config files ,then reboot and install it
<odium> ok.
<odium> So, I purged and reinstalled avconv but the program still segfaults
<odium> it has everything to do with libavcodec-extra-53
<odium> I reinstalled that also.
<alankila> you can install debsums
<alankila> then try command like 'sudo debsums -c'
<alankila> this would print changed files if md5/sha-1/sha-256 digest is available
<alankila> it'll also hook into dpkg such that whenever a package is installed later, it will create the digest files for it to use against that package
<alankila> most packages ship with digests though
<odium> well it's running. thanks for your help.
<odium> I seriously have to reduce the filesizes of my movies, theirs a tb of them.
<odium> sp/there's/
<odium> alankila, the only line that outputed was /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-4-generic
<odium> so, avconv and ffmpeg both segfault when I try to use the libx264 codec. Someone halp.
<bjsnider> well, you should only be using avconv on ubuntu
<bjsnider> if it segfaults every time you try to encode with libx264 you should install the debug packages and submit a bug
<odium> bjsnider: I have the dbg package
<bjsnider> yeah, so ubuntu-bug libav
<bjsnider> odium, i tried the thing here and it crashes so i confirmed the bug
<odium> bjsnider, oh, thanks.
<billy__> okay i was playing with the screen res and now it out of range how do i fix that (i cant see the desktop envoromnet
<billy__> any help
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Consider this unstable and will probably break in some way. | 13.10 has been released!! Support in #ubuntu | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<odium> I just screwed up and tried to uninstal cups which in turn uninstalled a bunch of things, I think my system is crippled. what should I do?
<SuperLag> reinstall cups? :)
<odium> I will.
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-19
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<odium> hey, I have a major problem, and I need help desperately.  Lightdm, starts up fine, but when it tries to log in it reports "DEBUG:  Seat: Can't find session 'ubuntu'"
<odium> So I switched to fluxbox, but I'd like my gnome session back.
<bjsnider> odium, have you got ubuntu-desktop installed?
<odium> I didn't apparently.
<odium> lets see if that fixes it.
<bjsnider> the ubuntu session is unity, not gnome
<odium> back on track, thank you for your help.
<odium> I have an issue, with pulseaudio, even if I restart the service, I can no longer access my audio device, which was working fine moments ago.
<odium> I rebooted.
<odium> how should I proceed?
<penguin42> I think you'll want to be asking in #ubuntu
<penguin42> but personally i'd start with painfo
<odium> I'm not sure what painfo is.
<odium> oh, nvm
<penguin42> sorry, I mean pactl info
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-20
<BluesKaj> "morning folks
<penguin42> " hey
<bjsnider> is anyone running xchat-gnome in unity?
<penguin42> so +1 is Trusty? Trusty what?
<IdleOne> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info.
<penguin42> well, at least Tahr is easy to type as well
<penguin42> hmm, I'd never heard of a Tahr
<BluesKaj> one wouldn't expect anyone to have heard of them , some obscure animal that hides out in the Himalayas , who knew ? :)
 * penguin42 wonders if they're tasty
<wilee-nilee> everything is better in a curry
<penguin42> I didn't know about the ubuntu-distro-info command  for getting lists of versions
<BluesKaj> some lil furry in a curry , not my taste'
<penguin42> BluesKaj: The Tahr looks more substantial
<penguin42> not that I curry
<BluesKaj> a rodent , penguin42 ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: No, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tahr
<penguin42> ah yeh, it's a goat
<BluesKaj> never eaten goat
<penguin42> me neither, but I believe it's not uncommon
<BluesKaj> and I'm not a venison fan either
<BluesKaj> tasted rabbit once , bit it was a domestic white species , it was ok , all dressed up like chicken with lots of garlic
<BluesKaj> everyone was oohing and awing about how good it was ...the taste went right past me
<alkisg> Hi, before trusty alpha1, how can I try it? Install 13.10 and change sources.list?
 * alkisg can't find any daily builds...
<penguin42> bit eager aren't you?
<alkisg> As a dev, not as a user... :)
<penguin42> does do-release-upgrade -d   do the trick yet?
<alkisg> No idea, I'm on 12.04 currently, looking for which CD to download for trusty
<penguin42> alkisg: I think if you really want bleeding then install saucy and try a do-release-upgrade -d
<alkisg> Ty, will do
<penguin42> alkisg: But I'm not sure if that's ready yet
<IdleOne> toolchian doesn't usually get uploaded until right after UDS
<IdleOne> at this point changing the sources.list would do it, but there is nothing in the repos to upgrade to.
<IdleOne> All this is at your own risk of course
<alkisg> Ah, so that's the "Toolchain Uploaded" step in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule .... thanks!
<IdleOne> right
<BluesKaj> there's no point doing the release u-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> err release-upgarde
<BluesKaj> either :)
<IdleOne> alkisg: I feel I should give you another warning. You should do this on a machine/partition you don't need to be 100%
<BluesKaj> gotta change the sources list a this point and update and upgrade
<alkisg> IdleOne: I was thinking about installing it to a dedicated partition that I have for that, but then I remembered the issue with the bricked intel NICs, some filesystem corruptions etc so I'll probably do it in a VM for now...
<IdleOne> vm would be a safe place to play in
<penguin42> yeh, do release-upgrade -d doesn't work yet
<alkisg> Another question, is BTRFS ready for non-mission-critical systems, or is it too early for it? /me could really use its snapshotting features...
<penguin42> alkisg: I've got btrfs on an opensuse system, it's not doing badly just on my basic opensuse install - it does have one or two oddities
<alkisg> penguin42: at some point I was reading about fsck missing, is that still the case?
<penguin42> alkisg: I don't think so but haven't needed it - the problem I hit is the default setting has some limit on the number of hardlinks somewhere that broke imagemagick, there is an option to fix it though
<alkisg> Thanks - I think there are only a few hardlinks on my usual ubuntu installation, so I don't think I'll hit that issue
<alkisg> As long as compression + snapshots are working, I don't mind about fsck too much either
<penguin42> it was really more of an example of stuff that's not quite there yet
 * penguin42 wonders why virt-manager/qemu gives this new vm a 2360x1770 virtual display - a little big
<penguin42> for my 1920x1080 monitor
 * alkisg prefers -vga vmware, gives a better default resolution
<penguin42> yeh it seems to have defaulted to vmvga, I normally use spice
<BluesKaj> sudo sed -i 's/saucy/trusty/' /etc/apt/sources.list , will update the sourec.list to trust tahr , but like IdleOne mentioned , there isn't much there to upgrade to.
<BluesKaj> er trusty tahr
<alkisg> Meh the "can't type english if I select the greek language" issue I reported 2 years ago is still there... :(
<bekks> alkisg: Hmm, what do you expect "selecting a language with a totally different charset" to do instead?
<alkisg> bekks: it broke with lightdm, it used to work fine from hoary to lucid
<penguin42> bekks: Totally different is probably over expressing it for Greek?
<alkisg> Greeks use alt+shift to switch between greek/english
<alkisg> Otherwise we can't even surf
<alkisg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1051288
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1051288 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "LightDM assumes there's only ONE system default layout" [High,Confirmed]
<alkisg> ...and 3-4 similar bugs a year before that one...
<bekks> penguin42: Greek doesnt use the same character set as english - so it is "totally different", I think :)
<alkisg> Isn't Unity really really slow on VMs? I open the dash, type something, and have to wait for seconds before I see what I typed...
<alkisg> Would enabling 3d acceleration in vbox help?
<bekks> Installing the guest additions will help
<penguin42> alkisg: In KVM it's reasonably responsive - not speedy, but not that slow
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-13
<somebody> Can anyone tell, what sexy new things are coming along with 14.10, aside from the nice version mascot name and maybe, more stability and polish?
<daek_> I have the impression there aren't many changes lining up, aside from the usual software/kernel/library updates.
<daek_> Most focus is on Unity8 and Mir, which won't ship by default in 14.10 (although they are available for testing)
<somebody> Interesting. Any dissenting opinions?
<somebody> daek_: Okay, thanks for the input. Bye. :)
<Mikaela> and MATE is in repositories and systemd is now also available.
<rww> and cinnamon
<Mikaela> Cinnamon? I should probably try it if it's not also there.
<rww> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.16-3 (utopic), package size 279 kB, installed size 1049 kB
<lordievader> Good morning.
<vitimiti> Hi
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Mikaela> hi
<lordievader> o/
<jimmyjr> !ops | I AM JIMMY JUNIOR
<ubottu> I AM JIMMY JUNIOR: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<elfy> half term already?
<MichaelP> 14.10 with my usb harddrive pluged-in desktop freezes mouse moves.. but kmenu wont doing.. no right on desktop.. anything that is open will not close or minamize
<ObrienDave> it's not recognizing your mouse buttons. unplug and replug
<MichaelP> ObrienDave: i noteiced that in other distro's like arch.. i enable testing repo.. and i end up having to unplug and plug back in wireless usb mouse
<MichaelP> guess maybe that is price you pay for microsoft mouse
<ObrienDave> i have wireless logitec M510 couldn't be happier with it
<MichaelP> keyboard is logitec wireless ... i just bought cheap at the time.. think i got mouse at yard sale for $5
<MichaelP> that even helped on the primary screen... i could right click.. but wallpaper changer would not open.. now it did
<MichaelP> ObrienDave: that not the problem... pluged udn harddrive back in and it did it again
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-14
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mikaela> Hi
<lordievader> Hey Mikaela, how are you?
<Mikaela> Nothing special and you?
<lordievader> Doing okay, having some trouble with a Utopic netboot (or netboot in general..).
<Fritigern> Hmmm... Obviously, LP does not accept manually submitted bugs. I went to report a missing dependency of libqt5multimedia5 and it gives me the ^$&*^$&^$##@&*&*^ runaround!
<Mikaela> There is workaround for that
<Fritigern> Oh, in case someone wants to know, the missing dependency is qtbase-abi-5-3-0
<Fritigern> Oh?
<popey> it does accept manual bugs, i file them all the time
<Fritigern> Well, then you can file the issue with libqt5multimedia5 becaue i am done.
<Mikaela> Why I cannot find it
<Mikaela> Fritigern: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME/+filebug?no-redirect
<Fritigern> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/amd64/libqt5multimedia5/5.3.0-1ubuntu2
<Mikaela> via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_at_Launchpad.net
<Fritigern> "Lost something? This page does not exist, or you may not have permission to see it."
<Fritigern> And yeah, i am logged in
<Mikaela> Replace PACKAGENAME with name of the package
<Mikaela> probably libqtmultimedia5
<Mikaela> hmm, no, I get lost something too
<Fritigern> Have a look at the link that i just pasted
<Fritigern> Well, as i said, i am dine, and everty dead end only gets me angrier
<rainbowwarrior> hello , does the ubuntu 14.10 now support secure boot and UEFI support please , as I would like to install it on dual boot on my acer v5 571p laptop what has windows 8.1 , or can you link me to a guide please ? thank you
<jpds> rainbowwarrior: Ubuntu's supported Secure Boot since 12.10.
<jpds> rainbowwarrior: The installer just Does The Right Thing, when you run it.
<rainbowwarrior> jpds : does that mean I no longer need to disable it etc then please ?
<jpds> rainbowwarrior: Since like, two years, yeah.
<rainbowwarrior> ok ty :o) ( because windows 8/8.1 is just awful ewww )
<mozzarella> when will 14.10 come out
<mozzarella> !when
<mozzarella> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<mozzarella> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<Mikaela> !15.04
<Mikaela> :(
<lordievader> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Utopic Unicorn (14.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<lordievader> mozzarella:
<lordievader> ^
 * lordievader throws keyboard away
<mozzarella> lordievader: is it set in stone?
<mozzarella> or can it be earlier or later?
<lordievader> Suppose it is only a guideline. However if it is changed it is likely to be later than earlier.
<vitimiti> Hi
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj_> Hey folks
 * genii slides BluesKaj_ a fresh coffee
<BluesKaj_> hey genii ...thanks :)
<genii> :)
<BluesKaj_> genii, any experience with usbip ? Got the network printer working on windows, connected to the tp-link router via usb...now to tackle the linux side, but there isn't much relavent on google
<BluesKaj_> anyway gotta switch to thew laptop , wife wants to watch the news on this tv...BBL
<ashley01> hello
<ashley01> any good reason to switch from 14.04 to 14.10?
<ashley01> (when it is released)
<BluesKaj> ashley01, that dpends on your needs and wishes :)
<ashley01> i mostly do 2 things: programming and playing video games
<ashley01> 100% home desktop use
<phanimahesh> I was hearing that 14.10 is the most broken dev version so far, from people used to hopping on +1 early. I started sticking to stable two releases ago.
<phanimahesh> If stability is important, I advise you wait a week after 14.10 release and then upgrade.
<phanimahesh> * was the
<rww> i think that's good advice regardless of version
<rww> and if you're on 14.04 and concerned about stability, stick with 14.04 because it's LTS...
<vitimiti> Hi
<lordievader> o/
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-15
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> awake just :)
<elfy> and just realised it's work in 15 minutes and not 30 ...
<lordievader> Ouch.
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> os[Linux 3.16.0-22-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "utopic" 14.10] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.70GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 76.9% free] disk[Total: 228.5GB, 43.5% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV790 [Radeon HD 4890]] ether[NVIDIA Corporation MCP77 Ethernet] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<Dreaman> sleeping o yea
<vitimiti> Hi
<Dreaman> http://s23.postimg.org/8brbactp7/Screenshot_from_2014_10_15_12_22_50.png
<Dreaman> http://s27.postimg.org/bbsb0bkk3/Screenshot_from_2014_10_15_12_32_10.png
<Dreaman> :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<jtaylor> grr compiz crash #237
<jtaylor> at least the autorestart is reliable
<vitimiti> Hi
 * vitimiti Bye
<Joro_> hello
<Joro_> I get this message on update:
<Joro_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Joro_>  syslinux-themes-debian
<Joro_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Joro_> anyone with help?
<sage__> is the 14.10 release candidate ready for download yet? I know that it was due today.
<bubbasaures> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<sage__> Yes, I see that, and by that schedule, there should be a release candidate, but I haven't found it online anywhere.
<bubbasaures> 10/15 here and when released it has to populate the ubuntu servers
<ObrienDave> sage__, 2100 UTC tomorrow
<sage__> okay, thanks
<jtaylor> rc time already?
<jtaylor> need to debug my touchpad stopped working issue then quickly ...
<jtaylor> (in last kernel update)
<bubbasaures> Ubuntu, we do the thinking for you.
<jtaylor> hi, utopic kernel .29 broke the left touchpad button on my lenovo g50
<jtaylor> verified the issue is present in mainline >= 16.4 up to 17.1 but not 16.3
<jtaylor> ups wrong channel ...
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-16
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jtaylor> fun
<jtaylor> want to bisect my kernel to debug a touchpad issue, but during kernel compilation my kernel panics
<lordievader> jtaylor: During the compilation? Kernel panics usually happen due to hardware faults... perhaps time to check your hardware.
<jtaylor> possible
<jtaylor> is it normal for kernel compiles to start swapping/need lots of ram during the install phase?
<vitimiti> Hi
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<elfy> hi BluesKaj_ :)
<BluesKaj_> hey elfy , how goes it ?
<elfy> good thanks - it is now the weekend for me \0/
<BluesKaj_> ahh, enjoy :)
<elfy> BluesKaj_: I shall try ;)
<t1mp> hello
<t1mp> I'm wondering why there is no mencoder package in utopic (mplayer is still there)
<Pici> mplayer2 is there.
<Pici> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=732159
<ubottu> Debian bug 732159 in ftp.debian.org "RM: mplayer - RoM - unmaintained, RC-buggy, alternatives exist" [Normal,Open]
<t1mp> Pici: thanks for the link to the bug report, seems like a lot of discussion was/is going on abou tit
<thebishop> will 14.10 have any new features around hidpi screens?
<khamer> I'm on 14.10, and when I disconnect an external monitor (displayport) something is going wrong - its like all my GTK2 are falling back to a really crufty, old-style of rendering - I'm not seeing any log messages in /var/log/ when I do this, and I don't have to be using the external monitor for this to happen - it can simply be connected - any thoughts of what's going wrong or where to look to find info for a bug report or
<khamer> whatever service/app/thing is being affected, it makes GTK controls fallback, font aliasing dies across all apps, restarting applications don't make a difference
<thebishop> will it be easy to switch between unity and android touch on laptops with touch screens?
<thebishop> on 14.10?
<khamer> when I disconnect my external monitor, something is crashing or getting screwed up and I'm trying to figure out which service/daemon or such it is - it makes all of the GTK controls fallback (out of theme) and font aliasing stops working
<khamer> I'll create a bug, I'm just trying to figure out who's bug it is
<khamer> s/bug,/bug report,/
<Nothing_Much> Howdy, why is my mouse disappearing when I play my video games/
<Nothing_Much> ?
<SP33D> is any user in here aws user?
<SP33D> and is expirencing no access any more via ssh and standart aws certificates so i mean does any one see or know anychanges that could cause that?
<SP33D> i can connect to all my barebone servers as expected but when i start amazon ec2 servers and use supplyed pem certs with current ssh version
<SP33D> i see no usefull error output and it simply fails with to many wrong logins
<SP33D> when i use same certi with older ubuntu version it works
<Guest96717> When 14.10 is going to come out ?
<Guest96717> 23 th
<Guest96717> OK i see
<k1l_> glad we could help
<Guest96717> I want to buy a new laptop but i found that Ubuntu 14.04 does not support Nvidia 840m
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-17
<monkeybro4> Is the Ubuntu RC ready for download yet? Don't see it anywhere, but launchpad says 14.10 was due hours ago.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> lordievader: all good here thanks - you?
<lordievader> Doing good, working on an exiting update to some of my old software :D
<elfy> nice :)
<elfy> lazy day for me
<lordievader> Also nice ;)
<elfy> he he he
<vitimiti> Hi
<erle-> when will RC come?
<Mikaela> I think that Ubuntu has stopped using RCs and there are only betas nowadays since some years ago
<elfy> erle-: the RC/Final for testing is out now
<erle-> elfy, i see only beta2 on releases.ubuntu.com
<elfy> " for testing is out now "
<elfy> this IS the dev/testing channel ;)
<erle-> Mikaela, no https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<elfy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/325/builds
<erle-> ok, thanks, elfy
<Mikaela> oh, I am probably thinking about something else
<erle-> oh, you should not name the "mac" version "mac" version any more, someone confused put a bug there, elfy
<elfy> I don't actually notice anything about the Ubuntu tracker items tbh - only have interest in Xubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hey all
 * genii sips and ponders why his /lib/modules/3.16.0-20-generic/modules.builtin.bin  is now a zero-length file
<vitimiti> Hi
 * genii makes more coffee
<zenlinux> I've been looking for the "release candidate" version of Utopic here, where the betas were shared: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.10/
<zenlinux> should I just grab today's daily-live release to get the RC?
<genii> zenlinux: That's about the nearest thing there is right now, yes.
<zenlinux> cool, just making sure
<imbezol> upgraded to 14.10.. virtual consoles are all black / blank / not working. i have the amd / intel graphics cards in my lappy. is this a known issue?
<dreamcat4> this latest base update is hanging on 'configuring grub-pc' (in software updater)
<dreamcat4> it's been frozed like that for about 10 minutes now
<bubbasaures> dreamcat4, look around there may be a popup asking where grub should be placed.
<bubbasaures> hiding
<dreamcat4> bubbasaures: i am closing all my other windows now...
<dreamcat4> bubbasaures: can't see any other open windows :(
<bubbasaures> dreamcat4, Not a big deal let it keep going if you feel it is stuck close it and run sudo apt-get -f install to see if it finishes it.
<dreamcat4> bubbasaures: i closed. the output of that cmd is '0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove, and 0 to not upgrade'
<bubbasaures> dreamcat4, Run sudo update-grub now, Do you have more than one HD, and is this a dual boot?
<dreamcat4> bubbasaures: it *is* a dual-boot. only 1 HD. /boot is a seperate partition than /
<bubbasaures> dreamcat4, This a efi?
<bubbasaures> W8 like uefi...etc
<dreamcat4> no, bios. when i re-run Software Updater, it says "Please restart to begin using my updated software"
<dreamcat4> bubbasaures: i am dual booting Win 8.1 + Ubuntu fine with a limited laptop bios - but it's been working OK / fine really
<dreamcat4> so shall i reboot the system, or run grub update now ?
<bubbasaures> dreamcat4, If it were me I would at the least run the grub-update. This upgrade yesterday on my computer reloaded grub to the mbr.
<jp_hranice> Hallo. My testing system styl freezes. I'm testing Utopic, final release.
<dreamcat4> ok. i will run gub update, then reboot it. in theory it should be OK
<bubbasaures> dreamcat4, If no updates were called with that first command sounds okay, not a big issue in general though fixing.
<dreamcat4> just a slightly newer version of grub 2, isn't it ?
<bubbasaures> dreamcat4, Yeah, I forget the release, I'm in 14.04 at the moment
<dreamcat4> i'm rebooting now back into ubuntu splash screen...
<dreamcat4> running software updater again... "Everything is up-to date"
<bubbasaures> dreamcat4, Cool, enjoy.
<dreamcat4> thanks for the help bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> no problem
<jp_hranice> Hi guys. What about freezing system. Wait for day and test again?
<bubbasaures> jp_hranice, Freezing when?
<bubbasaures> I'm not sure your description is all
<lordievader> jp_hranice: Look in the logs to try and find out why it is freezing.
<jp_hranice> lordievader,
<jp_hranice> lordievader, OK
<jp_hranice> lordievader, What file?
<guntbert> jp_hranice: /var/log/syslog usually hols all relevant entries
<lordievader> jp_hranice: ^ or /var/log/kern.log
<jp_hranice> lordievader, I didn't found anything interesting. There is a 1 row about wrongly mounted disk, but not whitch is occupied by system itself.
<jp_hranice> There is something abou audit during least seconds.
<lordievader> jp_hranice: Could you pastebin that?
<jp_hranice> http://pastebin.com/niUkjVLF
<jp_hranice> http://pastebin.com/y20T7xjs
<jp_hranice> Here is entyre kern.log, there is last boot I escape so quicly system do not freezes: http://pastebin.com/Bk1v9nZy
<jp_hranice> And here is entire syslog: http://pastebin.com/cCn3izxg
<lordievader> jp_hranice: That first syslog at line 71, did it freeze there?
<lordievader> Since it looks like an io error right there.
<jp_hranice> Yes it is last message. But I am not clever by this.
<jp_hranice> Why system go down by flash disk?
<jp_hranice> I forgot to tell you of course.
<lordievader> Sorry, what?
<jp_hranice> What to do?
<lordievader> jp_hranice: Well, if I'm right it is time to check your disk.
<jp_hranice> gparted?
<lordievader> jp_hranice: No, SMART.
<jp_hranice> ???
<genii> jp_hranice: Most drives can detect when they are failing, it is called SMART ( Self Monitoring And Reporting Tool, or similar)
<jp_hranice> Yes, I am on it.
<jp_hranice> It 's running. 90 percent to done :-)
<jp_hranice> 70 %
<jp_hranice> :-)
<jp_hranice> I am so tired. I have to go sleep.
<jp_hranice> But I go no why get up at a morning.
<lordievader> jp_hranice: Then go to bed, issues with hard drives are not wise to debug when sleepy.
<jp_hranice> fifty percent.
<jp_hranice> I got 'caro'. It is like coffe but wthout coffein.
<jp_hranice> Bye. My disk looking ok. But I AM TIRED
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-18
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<maxb> Hmm, that's not so promising - this close to release and do-release-upgrade crashed with UnboundLocalError: local variable 'e' referenced before assignment
<maxb> Looks to be bug 1347834
<ubottu> bug 1347834 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "UnboundLocalError: local variable 'e' referenced before assignment in doUpdate, line 924" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347834
<maxb> Yikes, how is this not affecting everyone?
<maxb> Hmm, no, this is quite interesting actually
<maxb> Oh, I get it, it IS a coding error, but it only triggers if the upgrader fails to fetch apt indices three times
<alvin> Well, I tried to upgrade and failed (partly). do-release-upgrade -d. Everything went well until the last step. Do you want to delete these packages.... No way to type 'Y' or anything else. It just gave me back my prompt every time. Ok, log in on other TTY. systemd started throwing crap and kept throwing crap at me on every TTY. scrolled by so fast I could't quite read what it said. And that's it.
<alvin> If I understand correctly, 14.10 will not use systemd by default, but it CAN already screw you.
<mozzarella> will 15.04 use systemd?
<KnightKiller> hello the NetworkManager is broken after doing an upgrading to 14.10. I used wicd instead but that's no really a solution since it doesn't manage UMTS sticks
<KnightKiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8587193/
<KnightKiller> here is the syslog part of the NetworkManager
<KnightKiller> and when i mean broken, i mean that nm-applet doesn't show anything
<KnightKiller> it says no network devices available
<KnightKiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8587208/
<KnightKiller> here is launching nm-applet from a terminal
<KnightKiller> also nmcli d list and nmcli d status return nothing
<KnightKiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8587234/
<KnightKiller> here is the NetworkManager.conf and the interfaces
<KnightKiller> any ideas why it doesn't work anymore?
<KnightKiller> i also completely purged the packages twice
<vitimiti> Hi
<KnightKiller> also the affected versions are 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7 for network-manager-gnome
<KnightKiller> and 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu28 for network-manager
<KnightKiller> according to /var/lib/NetworkManager last time the NetworkManager worked(because i got a lease) was the 3rd October
<KnightKiller> hello vitimiti
<vitimiti> Hello, KnightKiller
<KnightKiller> then I think i switched to wicd
<KnightKiller> maybe if i uninstall this version of NetworkManager and try to install the stable version of 14.04?
<vitimiti> What's the issue?
<KnightKiller> the NetworkManager is broken after doing an upgrading to 14.10. I used wicd instead but that's no really a solution since it doesn't manage UMTS sticks
<KnightKiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8587193/
<KnightKiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8587208/
<KnightKiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8587234/
<KnightKiller> and when i mean broken, i mean that nm-applet doesn't show anything
<KnightKiller> it says no network devices available
<KnightKiller> !last
<KnightKiller> !last
<KnightKiller> oh what was the last message?
<KnightKiller> uninstalling network-manaer also kills network even if he doesn't manage it
<KnightKiller> lol
<Mikaela> that is interesting issue
<Mikaela> I am currently stuck with network-manager as I use systemd and it had weird issue on one host of always using DHCP regardless of what /etc/network/interfaces said, but I got that fixed by excluding the MAC address. Currently network-manager does nothing there, but I cannot remove it.
<vitimiti> I haven't had an issue like those ever, I can't really help here
<KnightKiller> well i'm going to get the 14.04 packages
<KnightKiller> maybe that will help
<KnightKiller> ok old packages are installed time for restart
<KnightKiller> I'm back
<KnightKiller> so the problem is still there
<KnightKiller> but i noticed a different behavior now.
<KnightKiller> network-manager 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7 tried to configure the eth0 interface by trying dhcp on it
<KnightKiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8587498/
<KnightKiller> here you can see the difference
<vitimiti> Maybe there's another package creating problems? Since you are using Utopic and the networkmanager package from Trusty isn't working yet, there may be something else
<KnightKiller> the gui still says no network devices available
<KnightKiller> BUT
<KnightKiller> it shows a busy circle thing and when i hover over it says getting Ip for eth0 or something like that
<KnightKiller> but the menus still show no devices
<KnightKiller> what other packages might cause trouble?
<vitimiti> Bye
<KnightKiller> so i updated again to the utopic version of the packages
<KnightKiller> and with a dhcp server running eth0 gets configured
<KnightKiller> but nm-applet still isn't working
<KnightKiller> showing no devices
<KnightKiller> even in a guest session
<KnightKiller> i thought that it maybe was an issue with the profile or something
<KnightKiller> oh i get another error that i didn't get previously when running nm-applet in the terminal: (nm-applet:3990): libnm-glib-CRITICAL **: nm_secret_agent_register: assertion 'priv->registered == FALSE' failed
<KnightKiller> also funny thing: if i right click the icon (which shows connected wired and when i hover it it says i'm connected) and click on connection information it says:
<KnightKiller> Error displaying connection information: no valid active connections found!
<KnightKiller> :DDDDDDDD
<KnightKiller> i mean even though the icon says that i'm connected and network-manager just magically connected me
<KnightKiller> i mean i didn't configure that
<KnightKiller> maybe network-manager has some broken settings somewhere?
<KnightKiller> i mean it says in german "Kabelnetzwerk Verbindung 1" where does he get that name for the connection from?
<KnightKiller> and i deleted /etc/NetworkManager and /var/lib/NetworkManager
<KnightKiller> after i purged the packages
<KnightKiller> where does he still get these things from?
<KnightKiller> there must be other files that still survive the pruge
<KnightKiller> when displying the connection information:
<KnightKiller> (nm-applet:3990): nm-applet-WARNING **: info_dialog_update: couldn't find the default active connection's NMConnection!
<KnightKiller> I just don't know what to do anymore
<KnightKiller> i tried everything
<KnightKiller> IT WORKS!
<KnightKiller> I purged all the other libnm and related packages as well
<KnightKiller> and now it works again
<KnightKiller> fuck yeah :3
<KnightKiller> so vitimiti was right
<KnightKiller> it was another package that was causing the issues
<KnightKiller2> fuck yeah
<KnightKiller2> even my modem works
<AndroUser> Hey guys, after I upgraded to 14.10, my lightdm isn't starting anymore, would you suggest where to start tracing?
<KnightKiller3> are you typing this from irssi?
<AndroUser> No, from AndroIRC
<KnightKiller3> so are you using Lubuntu? or did you use a normal ubuntu installation and switched to lightdm?
<AndroUser> Normal ubuntu installation
<AndroUser> I may br
<AndroUser> I maybe using the wrong term
<KnightKiller3> alright
<AndroUser> I am just trying to get unity working
<KnightKiller3> oh alright.
<KnightKiller3> so you had unity upgraded and no you are sitting at the console after a restart?
<KnightKiller3> correct?
<AndroUser> Yes
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-19
<KnightKiller3> i guess check the Xorg.0.log
<KnightKiller3> first
<KnightKiller3> that's always a good start
<KnightKiller3> in /var/log
<KnightKiller3> and check for EE
<AndroUser> If it will help, i see a quick message saying CUSE: failed to register chrdev region
<AndroUser> And after login in console, i see Failed to start unit user@1000.service: unknown unit: user@1000.service
<AndroUser> In xorg.o.log, some failed to load module messages
<AndroUser> Intel, nvidia, nouveau, modesetting, fbdev, vesa
<AndroUser> All these modules failed, then no drivers available
<KnightKiller3> oh alright
<KnightKiller3> there is your problem
<KnightKiller3> what is your graphics card?
<AndroUser> I have intel and nvidia. Optimus technology
<KnightKiller3> have you previously installed additional drivers for that?
<KnightKiller3> like i remember back in the days there was a properitary driver from nvidida
<KnightKiller3> and you had to build a kernel module for it
<KnightKiller3> and if that failed for some reason, the driver wouldn't load
<AndroUser> Not drivers, but bumblebee package then nvidia-prime
<KnightKiller3> but i don't now about the current situation because i only have intel and it works out of the box for me
<AndroUser> I am using this computer from 3 years and i haven't had to build any drivers
<AndroUser> Before ubuntu support optimus, intel drivers used to work
<KnightKiller3> sorry i'm out of my element regarding this
<AndroUser> Ubuntu usually can detect the card and install the appropriate driver, can we force this to rerun?
<KnightKiller3> maybe check for the actual name of the driver you need for your card?
<KnightKiller3> and then check for packages of the same name
<KnightKiller3> maybe your driver package was deleted during upgrade
<AndroUser> Normal intel drivers should work
<AndroUser> How can i find that?
<KnightKiller3> well i usually use aptitude
<KnightKiller3> so do apt-get install aptitude
<KnightKiller3> and then do sudo aptitude
<KnightKiller3> and then you get a graphical package manager in your console
<KnightKiller3> and then you do press / to search
<AndroUser> Ok, will try that
<AndroUser> Thanks
<KnightKiller3> my driver is xserver-xorg-video-intel for example
<AndroUser> Ok, the same driver worked for me
<AndroUser> Thanks a lot!
<KnightKiller3> no problem
<Nothing_Much> I have a wireless headset (Logitech h600 to be exact) and while it's connecting, the volume buttons work fine, I can't hear anything nor does the microphone work
<rainbowwarrior> hello , I am using Ubuntu 14.10 but ever now and then the mouse pointer will vanish on its own, is there anyway to fix this please ?
<rainbowwarrior> every*
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<rainbowwarrior> Hi , I am using Ubuntu 14.10 on a Acer Aspire V5-571P Laptop and quite often the mouse pointer vanishes , although not visible I can still select stuff with the keyboard , how can I get it back when this happens please ?
<vitimiti> Hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning people
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> good thanks :)
<elfy> getting annoyed by file associations atm - pdf's opening in gimp, torrents in archive manager :)
<elfy> given up being annoyed by anything major now - much too late in the cycle lol
<lordievader> Hehe, sounds like a mess :P
<elfy> indeed
<rainbowwarrior> hello vitimiti
<rainbowwarrior> hello elfy
<rainbowwarrior> hello lordievader
<vitimiti> Hi, rainbowwarrior
<lordievader> Hey rainbowwarrior, how are you?
<rainbowwarrior> I am ok ty and you ? getting annoyed with my mouse pointing vanishing often when trying do stuff :(
<lordievader> rainbowwarrior: Doing good here, what DE?
<rainbowwarrior> What does DE mean please ?
<vitimiti> I have that issue with Unity but I it stays hidden. I can't find a pattern, but it seems to happen the most when waking it up after putting it to sleep for at least the third time in a day
<lordievader> rainbowwarrior: Desktop Environment.
<rainbowwarrior> lordievader : Unity
<lordievader> Ugh, Unity :P
<rainbowwarrior> lol
<rainbowwarrior> hmm should I try kde or something else instead then ?
<vitimiti> I prefer Unity
<lordievader> Kubuntu \o/
<elfy> can find a bug from a year ago for that, can find one for 18 days ago with regard to cursor disappearing in gedit
<elfy> bug 1238410 and bug 1376494
<ubottu> bug 1238410 in X.Org X server "Inconsistent cursor visibility with cursor plugin enabled" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238410
<ubottu> bug 1376494 in gedit (Ubuntu) "gedit hides mouse pointer when there is selected text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376494
<rainbowwarrior> hmm
<rainbowwarrior> it seems to vanish when I am in file manager or trying to edit videos in Open Shot , but sometimes it just vanishes anyway
<elfy> possibly the first of those - but I don't use Unity so can't check things here
<rainbowwarrior> I will try using a different desktop and see if same thing happens , thank you :)
<rainbowwarrior> Installing Kubuntu now :)
<rainbowwarrior> eww my dad eats like a pig
<rainbowwarrior> wb vitimiti
<vitimiti> Thank you. I just realised I didn't change my pass in hexchat after changing it in nickserv
<rainbowwarrior> ahh
<rainbowwarrior> brb going to try Kuubntu
<rainbowwarrior> dam typos
<rainbowwarrior> boo
<rainbowwarrior> well Kubuntu is nice , now lets see if the cursor vanishes
<trinode> Is there a known issue with both upgrades, and direct installs of beta2 and corrupting UEFI boot manager entries and being completely unbootable after upgrade / install?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey elfy
<mozzarella> will 15.04 use systemd?
<Mikaela> I hope so, but it's already available in 14.10 where I am using it.
<lordievader> Hmm, that'll be interesting. Wonder what the reaction of the public will be.
<rww> mozzarella: I think the current plan is sometime before 16.04. The specific timeline is still up in the air, and I'd expect its presence in 15.04 to be decided at the next UOS
<penguin42> having used it on Arch, opensuse, Fedora and RHEL (in that chronological order) I have to say it does work
<Mikaela> it seems to be one of those either you hate it or love it
<elfy> lordievader: I think the reaction of the public will be much the same as any other *controversy* the ones who just get on with it will not be heard from
<elfy> the others will say the same thing over and over again interminably ;)
<lordievader> Hmm, I suppose so...
<elfy> I don't mind reasoned arguments - but 9/10 aren't :)
<Mikaela> there is even http://debianfork.org/
<vitimiti> Hi
<elfy> hi
<rww> That website amuses me. They claim to not have enough time to maintain packages in Debian, but do have enough time to maintain an entire distro.
<Mikaela> :)
<Luke|2> Greetings all, I was wondering if anyone else has been seeing this bug with 14.10 preview? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1382846
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1382846 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox offers to open iTunes link in wrong application." [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-12
<calamari> anyone successfully using nvidia glx drivers in wily?
<calamari> I'm getting "failed to initialize glamor at ScreenInit() time"
<calamari> it's weird too, because in recovery mode I can do startx and that works without error, but in normal mode the above error
<lordievader> Good morning.
<calamari> mornin
<lordievader> Hey calamari
<calamari> I actually made some progress
<calamari> I decided to ditch nvidia for the moment and focus on intel
<calamari> and it gets as far as the lightdm screen
<calamari> never gets to the desktop, but if I run startx my x apps load .. I can't see them tho, completely black screen
<calamari> pretty sure I'm just going to have to give up and reinstall vivid
<calamari> not sure why I'm having so much trouble.. xorg hasn't changed for years
<lordievader> One of those hybrid things?
<ikamusume> lordievader: hybrid? not sure I follow
<ikamusume> it's ubuntu mate, if that's what you were asking
<lordievader> Two graphics cards, one integrated one dedicated.
<calamari> oh, yeah
<calamari> it had been working fine that way under 15.04, I just disabled the intel card in the bios.
<calamari> can't stay awake any longer.. bummed that I'll be spending my day tomorrow reinstalling. guess I've learned my lesson tho!
<calamari> no more +1 for this squid!
<EriC^^> can someone running wily type lsb_release -sd and paste here please?
<Faux> Ubuntu Wily Werewolf (development branch)
<EriC^^> thank you
<lordievader> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of wily werewolf (15.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<skyjumper> anyone able to scroll gnome-terminal with screen running?
<skyjumper> somehow shift-pgup and shift-mousewheel become escape codes when screen is running
<sjoshi> Hello, where i can check the status of ubuntu15.10 e.g. how many bugs open and all that?
<sjoshi> and what are those bugs
<OerHeks> sjoshi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily
<sjoshi> thanks OerHeks, let me check that out
<OerHeks> sjoshi, and this, total stats https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue437?action=show&redirect=UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter%2FCurrent#Ubuntu_Stats
<freeroute> sup, anyone testing the beta of Kubuntu 15.10? What's your opinion? Stable?
<lordievader> Last time I ran it, it was rather stable... But it is still a beta and in development. It could be broken tommorow.
<fhf> willy is quite stable using mir and unity 8
<fhf> already, not tested normal version tvbh
<fhf> tbh*
<freeroute> lordievader: do you think it will get stable until finalrelease?
<lordievader> Do I think it will stay stable? Likely, but I cannot look into the future.
<freeroute> unfortunately me neither :(
<techrx> Ubuntu 15.10 releases on the 22nd of October, correct? Are there any major differences compared to 14.04 LTS?
<ckocagil> Hello all. What's the easiest way to use a kernel older than 4.2?
<mcphail> ckocagil: install 14.04 :)
<ckocagil> Argh.
<ckocagil> I guess everything is too tied to 4.2 at this point?
<k1l> ckocagil: what is the issue?
<mcphail> ckocagil: not sure. You could try compiling and installing an older kernel. You can always roll "back" to 4.2
<ckocagil> k1l: I need the vmhgfs module from vmware tools
<ckocagil> I patched it to build for 4.2, but I get kernel panic and rather not try to debug that
<mcphail> ckocagil: vmware usually catch up very quickly after a new Ubuntu release, but I've never seen them support _prior_ to official release date. Can you be patient for a couple of weeks?
 * mcphail has had this problem before
<ckocagil> I can try being patient, but I'll also look for other solutions for now
<mcphail> ckocagil: Compiling an older kernel is very easy, so you could try that if you have some time
<ckocagil> mcphail: sounds good to me
<lordievader> ckocagil: You can stick with 15.04 until the end of it's support period. And periodically check if the vmware module works in 4.2.
<ckocagil> lordievader: but where's the fun in that? :p
<mcphail> ckocagil: the kernel makefiles are smart enough to do a "make install" in a debian/ubuntu-friendly way these days
<ckocagil> mcphail: wow, that's actually pretty neat
<mcphail> ckocagil: just remember to turn off all the debug stuff before compiling, if you use the Ubuntu kernel config. Otherwise you'll be compiling for weeks and the kernel/module sizes will be monstrous
<mcphail> No idea if a pre-4.2 kernel will work, though
<ckocagil> yeah. maybe I should debug the module.
<lordievader> The other way around is usually easier, my 14.04 installs run 4.2 kernels.
<mcphail> ckocagil: there are 4.1 kernels still lurking in the !mainline repo, if you want to try those
<mcphail> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<mcphail> Are the proprietary nvidia drivers (from the default repos) working in wily just now? Just want to check before I break my install... :)
<ckocagil> aaaand nope. wily's open-vm-tools-dkms crashes kernel 4.0.9 too.
 * ckocagil sighs and looks up a kernel debugging guide
<fhf> gl hf
 * ckocagil runs out of a cave, 20 years later, with a glorious white beard and shouts "at last I figured it out! where do I submit the patch?"
<mcphail> ckocagil: I think you're on a hiding-to-nothing. I'm sure there will be a binary-blob at the end of the rainbow
<mcphail> ckocagil: best stick with 14.04, or wait for vmware to sort out their drivers
<ckocagil> mcphail: the kernel modules are open source though
<mcphail> OK. I thought they were shims for binary blobs. You might be in luck, then
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-13
<micah__> hey there, i'm having trouble with touch gestures getting in the way of bitwig on 15.10, both in gnome and unity
<micah__> specifically, 3 finger gestures are eating my three finger chords on the multitouch music keyboard in bitwig
<tsimonq2> hi, I have been trying to get this going for about an hour now, I am following this guide: http://is.gd/jmoO2p , so I cannot install espeak for anything! I tried the Ubuntu repos and I get a dependency error because I cannot install libspeak1, and installing from source is giving me a headache as it is not laid out correctly in the readme...can someone help me please?
<tsimonq2> and I am using -proposed if it helps
<tsimonq2> my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12770341/
<tsimonq2> and the output of sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12770343/
<tsimonq2> and when I do sudo apt-get install -y espeak I get Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package espeak
<tsimonq2> can anyone help?
<tsimonq2> and festival doesn't work either
<tsimonq2> !info espeak
<ubottu> espeak (source: espeak): Multi-lingual software speech synthesizer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.48.04+dfsg-1 (wily), package size 59 kB, installed size 234 kB
<tsimonq2> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.4~release-2 (wily), package size 824 kB, installed size 2677 kB
<tsimonq2> I am going to go to bed. It would be great if someone could get back to me on this
<tsimonq2> thank you in advance
<tsimonq2> Nevermind
<tsimonq2> I figured it out
<tsimonq2> it was an ap-get problem
<tsimonq2> all solved
<tsimonq2> *apt-get
<goddard> switching from intel to nvidia gives me a black screen with closed driver
<goddard> i can still hear lightdm boot sound
<lordievader> Good morning
<guss77> Hi Guys, need help tracking a wily problem: after update and reboot today, keyboard/mouse unresponsive when DM starts
<guss77> turning off DM (remotely using ssh), console works fine
<guss77> when in DM, even numlock isn't triggering keyboard led
<guss77> any idea how to figure out what's going on? I'm using a standard intel rig with no dedicated graphics.
<guss77> Problem reproduces in both lightdm and sddm
<Faux> vconsoles?  startx?  Empty xorg.conf?  sysrq+raw keyboard?
<k1l_> see the logs
<k1l_> dont use startx
<k1l_> ssdm means you use kubuntu?
<guss77> vconsoles work, though while DM is running, I can't CTRL-ALT switch to them
<guss77> startx fails, as well as Xorg -configure (I can show the output)
<guss77> Xorg.conf had something about trapping keys, I removed it and still reproduces
<guss77> regarding sysreq, the system isn't frozen - I can SSH in and if I kill the DM everything else works.
<guss77> I initially installed kubuntu. I've installed lightdm to try to see if its an SDDM issue
<k1l_> kubuntu needs sddm since plasma5 iirc
<guss77> which logs do you want to see? I looked at journalctl and syslog and nothing seemed wrong to me
<guss77> possibly, but unless I can log in with lightdm I can't verify that claim :-)
<Faux> guss77: sysrq+r is supposed to take control away from X and make e.g. vconsoles work again, but I have no idea if it will work in your case.
<guss77> I will try. just a min
<guss77> When I try that on SDDM, syslog says: sysrq: SysRq : This sysrq operation is disabled.
<guss77> I'll try to put back the trap xorg.conf
<guss77> just a min
<guss77> putting back NoTrapSignals true doesn't change anything...
<guss77> Any ideas? Are there any logs that you want to look at?
<guss77> setting auto-login, the Plasma session starts and looks fine, but no keyboard/mouse input
<guss77> Looks to be an Xorg issue?
<guss77> Perusing the Xorg log file, I found the problem: xserver-xorg-input-libinput wasn't installed
<guss77> I reinstalled, which required knocking off some elementary packages (which I had lying around since I tried installing pantheon on Kubuntu 15.04)
<guss77> and now everything works.
<guss77> BTW - lightdm works fine with the Plasma desktop session, in case anyone was wondering
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Lets see how far my Wily is behind...
<lordievader> Oh, only 741 updates...
<milton> "October 22, 2015 — that's the planned release date of Ubuntu 15.10 'Wily Werewolf'."
<milton> i think i can't wait for another nine days
<Faux> Waiting two days for the next (imaginary) freeze might be worthwhile.
<milton> hmm
<milton> Is upgrading from non-freeze version of pre-release to stable painful?
<Faux> Very few upgrades are painful; just dist-upgrade to victory (imo).  Officially, no idea.
 * milton is downloading ubuntu-15.10-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-14
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ejay> How can I make windows to appear on my primary monitor when using two monitors? Right now new windows are always shown on secondary monitor what, of course, is not a behaviour I would excpect. Also - how to make Ark work with context menu in dolphin? I'm on kubuntu 15.10 up-to-date.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rejd_> Heya
<the_nic> hi, I'd like to report a hardware bug with ubuntu wily, but each time i click on "report a bug" only the wiki page opens...
<Faux> You can't report a bug from the homepage of launchpad, you have to report it on a specific package or from the system.
<the_nic> i see..
<the_nic> its a little strange.. because its not a crash actually
<the_nic> a, now I see
<johnjohn101> hi all
<lordievader> o/
<johnjohn101> i just installed ubuntu 15.10 into vmware player 12 and not getting any copy/paste with open-vm-tools or the vmware tools installed
<johnjohn101> is this a vmware bug or an ubuntu bug, works perfectly in ubuntu-gnome and kubuntu 15.10
<skyjumper> anyone seeing weirdness between GNU screen and gnome-terminal?
<mcphail> skyjumper: specifics?
<mcphail> Working perfectly well here
<skyjumper> one sec
<skyjumper> http://imgur.com/a/q73S1
<skyjumper> top image is vim in screen
<skyjumper> ...and my .screenrc is at fault
<mcphail> skyjumper: not having any problems like that. Have you something funny in .screenrc?
<skyjumper> nevermind, not my screenrc
<skyjumper> can reproduce it with empty .screenrc
<skyjumper> also scrolling via the terminal doesn't work anymore
<mcphail> skyjumper: vim syntax colouring for ruby working fine here... Scrolling is fine too
<mcphail> skyjumper: is it only vim which is giving you trouble?
<skyjumper> i think there was something other than vim, but can't remember at the moment
<skyjumper> mcphail: when you say scrolling is fine, what sort of scrolling?
<skyjumper> i'm referring to shift-pageup and shift-mousewheel
<skyjumper> when in screen
<mcphail> skyjumper: aah. I never scroll like that in screen. Prints junk when I tried just now
<mcphail> skyjumper: don't know if that is different to previous behaviour
<skyjumper> actually i just got that working with a .screenrc tweak
<skyjumper> so only issue is the background color in vim
<mcphail> skyjumper: maybe try changing your vim theme and see if it persists?
<skyjumper> home/end keys in less under screen aren't working
<mcphail> Again, working here
<skyjumper> strange
<mcphail> Screen version 4.03.01 (GNU) 28-Jun-15
<skyjumper> same
<mcphail> My .screenrc is very simple. Do you want to try it to see if it helps?
<skyjumper> sure, why not
<mcphail> Just one line:
<mcphail> caption always "%?%{wk}%-Lw%?%{yK}%n*%f %t%?(%u)%?%?%{wk}%+Lw%? %{gk}%=%c %{yk}%d/%M/%Y"
<skyjumper> oh heh, that shouldn't affect anything
<mcphail> nope
<mcphail> I'm a man of simple tastes
<skyjumper> found the other one - midnight commander's built in viewer has the same background issue
<skyjumper> internal viewer, F3
<mcphail> Sounds like a (n)curses issue, doesn't it?
<skyjumper> does
<skyjumper> like it's not filling the background when getting a clear-screen command (or something like that)
<mcphail> libncurses5: Installed: 5.9+20150516-2ubuntu1
<skyjumper> libncurses5     5.9-4
<mcphail> ooh. Wonder why that is different>
<mcphail> ?
<mcphail> http://termbin.com/2s0t
<skyjumper> oh hah, that was from a different machine
<skyjumper> 5.9+20150516-2ubuntu1
<mcphail> :)
<mcphail> http://termbin.com/upqj
<skyjumper> how'd you generate that?
<mcphail> apt-cache policy gnome-terminal
<skyjumper> identical here
<mcphail> Are you using "colours from system theme" under the profile Colours tab?
<skyjumper> no
<mcphail> might be worth trying. That's what I'm using
<johnjohn101> did someone answer my question about vmware and 15.10 and copy/paste?
<Fritigern> Here's an error which I recieved at 75% of upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10, it may be important. https://paste.kde.org/pmwmulu3b  I am conituing by running dpkg --configure -a, but something like this should not happen of course
<Fritigern> Alright, time to reboot. If I am not back in a few minutes, then the upgrade has failed and I will be working on trying to get my system up and running again.
<Fritigern> Alright, I'm back. The upgrade seems to have succesfully completed. *PHEW!*
<Fritigern> I did however recieve this error: "Configuration file "//.config/kwalletd5rc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator"
<Fritigern> That file exists nowhere on my machine, and .config should be writable just fine. Also, I don't notice any issues yet, so perhaps it's safe to ignore for now.
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-15
<Fritigern> Am I doing something wrong? export CXX="/usr/bin/g++-4.9" && g++ --version shows me 5.2.1 instead of 4.9
<sjoshi> Ubuntu15.10, rc released?
<vooze> Hi, are there any major bugs right now? Or is it safe-ish to upgrade?
<Faux> There are loads of bugs, but I don't have any belief that they'll be fixed by release day. ;)
<vooze> Faux: Is there a place I can see a list? So I can see if it concerns me? :)
<sjoshi> Is release is on the delayed path?
<Faux> vooze: I don't know if anyone maintains such a list, no.
<vooze> Faux: found something liket this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily - But it seems to be old unresolved bugs most of them
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Strav> Hi! Anyone here one kubuntu 15.10?
<Strav> (got two annoying issues I wish to confirm)
<genii> Probably best to just describe the two issues you're experiencing and then see if someone knows about it, etc :)
<Strav> The first is the absence of the kmail icon in sys tray (when obviously, kmail is configured to appear in the tray).
<Strav> Second is: reading a news in akregator configured to only display unread news, marks every other news as read (so that they disappear from the unread list).
<Strav> Also, from the systray, clicking on the korganizer icon fail to launch it/show it's window's instance.
<genii> Strav: Now the waiting part begins :)
 * genii makes more coffee
<Strav> :)
<Strav> cheers
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-16
<lordievader> Good morning
<tsimonq2> o/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<gorilych> hello. I have KDE 5.4.2 on kubuntu 15.10. Sometimes keyboard shortcuts stop working. Is this a known problem?
<vitimiti> I'm trying to do sudo unity8-lxc-setup and after uninstalling systemd-sysv, there's an infinite loop of errors saying the petition to uninstall ubuntu-standard and systemd-sysv because they aren't installed. I'm using the official LXC PPA on Wily, does somebody know how to fix this?
<Smedles> hi all - just realised, whilst i updated to wily a month or so ago, uname -r still reports a 3.19 kernel....
<Faux> Do you lack linux-image-generic ?
<Smedles> Faux: installing that now
<Smedles> my other machine running 15.10 does have 4.2.x installed - so I guess something went awry during upgrade
<Faux> linux-image-generic is just a pointer to a good kernel, it's very unlikely it would get uninstalled; more likely it was never there to start with.  virtual install / odd media?
<Smedles> system was originally installed from usb flash - 15.04 IIRC, then  upgraded to 15.10
<Smedles> booted now, but can't logon, returns to unity logon screen; command line boots ok and can logon
<Smedles> looks like i need to reinstall nvidia drivers
<Smedles> got a desktop backup, but no unity dock....
<Smedles> and a bunch of 'kept-back' packages after removing nvidia drivers...
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-17
<zproc> hello
<zproc> I'm wondering something about a package, i read that pd-extented (pure data) should be in the repos, but when i try to apt-get it i get a strange error
<zproc> see http://pastebin.com/NbN9tAkn
<OerHeks> zproc, it is not in our repos, use the manual from their site http://puredata.info/docs/faq/debian
<zproc> OerHeks: aaah, i realize i misread something
<zproc> i saw that page
<zproc> there is no repo for 15.10, i guess i'll have to wait
<zproc> thanks
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nyan_cat> I've just installed ubuntu 15.10 and I'm having an issue with my wireless.
<nyan_cat> It connects just fine and works while browsing, but when I try to download a lot of stuff such as updates it disconnects from my network and I have to disable it and then re-enable it
<nyan_cat> this is the output of lspci on my laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12819771/
<nyan_cat> it worked fine in both windows and 14.04
<nyan_cat> oh and this is lsusb output since apparently it shows up as usb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12819925/
<pseudonymous> Anyone using a broadcom 4360 chipset ?
<berz3rk> OK, so Im using Ubuntu 15.10, and I have a really odd error... I installed the nvidia drivers for my gtx 860m optimus setup, and than restarted my system. the ubuntu desktop was completly black, but volume keys worked (so it was actually in the desktop!), after I waited some time nothing happened. I switched to another TTY, switched back and forth, clicked some keys on my keyboard/ mouse clicks on TTY F7 (desktop) and than at some p
<berz3rk> everything works now normal, once booted
<lotuspsychje> berz3rk: did you install nvidia-prime?
<berz3rk> nvidia-prime is preinstalled, I didnt had to install it
<berz3rk> I used nvidia-552-updates
<lotuspsychje> ok cool, did you enable performance mode on nvidia-settings?
<berz3rk> yes
<berz3rk> once the desktop "is there" however that worked, everything works excellent
<lotuspsychje> berz3rk: you might wanna dig into your logs whats happening
<lotuspsychje> syslog or dmesg
<berz3rk> oh
<lotuspsychje> or xorg or lightdm log
<berz3rk> lotuspsychje: i dont know
<lotuspsychje> berz3rk: maybe this will be fixxed in official release of 15.10
<lotuspsychje> berz3rk: devs working hard this week
<berz3rk> it seems somethings not refreshing
<berz3rk> thats the reason its not black.. and when you interact with the pc it refreshes at some point
<berz3rk> turning screen on/off on the notebook does nothing
<berz3rk> switching tty/clicking mouse and keys did the tick. simply waiting does nothing
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-18
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * penguin42 needs to learn what a 'stop job' is
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-17
<akiva> Mouse settings no longer affecting trackpoint sensitivity. Anyone having this issue?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Zesty Zapus | Schedule: N/A | Daily builds: N/A | For 16.10 support, please visit #ubuntu
<genii> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<genii> I see someone's on the ball :)
<tsimonq2> !zapus
<tsimonq2> :(
<valorie> we never really use the animal name part, though
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-18
<Pici> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.3-15ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 577 kB, installed size 1560 kB
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-23
<XenomorphCmputin> whats the name of upcoming releases after Z? trees or maybe funghi?
<BluesKaj> who knows what direction the naming will go next
<dax> i commented asking on his blog, but he didn't approve it or reply ;(
<valorie> undersea creatures!
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-16
<Sterist> anyone know how to troubleshoot VPN refusing to turn on in 17.10? it doesn't appear to be related to display server change
<Sterist> the instant I click my setting that worked perfectly pre-update, it switches back off without error message
<Sterist> already tried putting my password in again in case that didn't carry over
<Sterist> 😕
<Sterist> ok I checked system log, I'm getting "Invalid VPN Service Type (cannot find authentication binary)" and there's very little info of use on Google
<freakyy> thrmo: hey ;D
<freakyy> and did itgo well with ur ubuntu 17.10 installation? :D
<freakyy> hmm
<freakyy> somethign is bugged here
<freakyy> brb
<freakyy> back ;D
<Squarism> People happy with gnome base 17.10? Better or worse than Unity? Or just different?
<Squarism> based
<freakyy> Squarism: i like gnome-shell more than unity and i used ubuntu-gnome before and not ubuntu with unity ;D
<freakyy> so yes, i like ubuntu-gnome more ;D
<freakyy> it really lookgs good
<Bloviogot> hola
<bittin> Ubuntu test evening in #ubuntu-on-air and #ubuntu-meeting
<bittin> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/artful-desktop-amd64.iso
<shemgp> anyone getting 500 when doing apt update on Artful?
<shemgp> *else
<flocculant> fine here - always use the main server though
<shemgp> two computers here: ppas are working but even if I change mirrors & main archive won't work
<shemgp> I also removed the apt-cacher-ng proxy already and same error
<shemgp> is there a debug for apt?
<shemgp> btw, in xenial, it works
<Asad2005> i am downloading an update now which has a new nvidia-384 will this solve the wayland issue?
<dgpratt> what's the default desktop environment in 17.10?
<nacc> dgpratt: on a fresh install of stock ubuntu? gnome
<Asad2005> quit
<dgpratt> nacc: that's what I thought, but when I installed 17.10 fresh on a VM, it looked much closer to screenshots I find searching for "unity" vs "gnome". Did they reskin it to look closer to Unity or am I tripping?
<dax> it's themed and has a dock that isn't standard in upstream, yes
<dax> should look something like https://didrocks.fr/images/artful-shell-transition/final_freeze_ubuntu_17.04_desktop.png out of the box
<dgpratt> hmm, ok, thanks dax 
<dax> oh, should be a "vanilla" gnome session on the login screen somewhere too, if you prefer that
<lordcirth_work> Looks nice
<dax> yeah, i liked it last time i tried it
<lordcirth_work> dax, vanilla being like Debian & Fedora's desktop?
<dax> well, like upstream gnome, so pretty much
<sylock> Hello guys. I'm trying 17.10. it stucks on boot. I have a Nvidia GTX 670. With nouveau I can boot but only with acpi=off
<sylock> With Nvidia proprietary driver I can go to gsm but gnome-shell crash
<sylock> Saying the fail whale is dead in journalctl
<sylock> no idea?
<lordcirth_work> sylock, anything in Xorg.0.log?
<sylock> I check
<sylock> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25754663/
<lordcirth_work> sylock, that seems to imply that the 'nvidia' driver is not installed.  What about logs when it is installed?
<sylock> lordcirth_work: with nvidia, Xorg is clean
<sylock> I get GDM but gnome-session fails
<sylock> here are the logs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25754703/
<lordcirth_work> sylock, anything in syslog?
<lordcirth_work> or $HOME/.xsession-errors
<sylock> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25754741/
<sylock> not much more than in journalctl
<sylock> Finally I made it working with Nvidia proprietary. I'm not sure but I deinstall chrome-remote-desktop paquet. It could be the culprit.
<dgpratt> what version of Ubuntu made Gnome the default?
<nacc> dgpratt: it will be the default in 17.10
<nacc> dgpratt: so no released version yet
<dgpratt> thanks nacc, that explains my confusion -- I read somewhere that it was switching in 17.4
<nacc> well, 17.04 is already out, so that's pretty easy to test
<dax> dgpratt: nope, 17.04 still defaults to Unity (though there is also Ubuntu GNOME, obviously)
<dgpratt> ok, thanks for confirming dax
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-17
<tgm4883> Just tried 17.10 on my yoga 11e, no touchpad and no keyboard (although the touchscreen works) where would be a good place to start on this?
<tgm4883> to be clear, I just tried the live session, not installed
<oerheks> what does ' xinput list ' give?
<oerheks> and did you have to do any trick earlier to make it work?
<tgm4883> oerheks: me? I haven't done anything to make it work yet. It worked fine in 17.04 OOTB
<tgm4883> Let me see what xinput list does
<oerheks> oke, ootb would be valuable info.. also in live mode?
<oerheks> * in 17.04, that is
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> 17.04 mate is what is currently installed. I'll have to grab a standard 17.04 ISO
<tgm4883> I'm guessing that it's not detecting it at all since the onscreen keyboard pops up on text fields
<tgm4883> I can't even get a terminal to come up
<tgm4883> it tries to start then gives up, no error
<oerheks> alt f2  ? or ctl alt t
<tgm4883> none of those work, no keyboard
<tgm4883> although the media keys work
<oerheks> :-(
<oerheks> no clue then .. do you have a keyboard with a reciever/usb?
<oerheks> logitech k400 or so?
<tgm4883> yea I do
<oerheks> there you go, if you can connect it, you are free to check xinput
<oerheks> i have one too, for such reasons/test pc
<CVirus> Why is do-release-upgrade -d trying to upgrade me to 17.10 if it is not released yet?
<CVirus> <EriC^^> CVirus: because of the "-d"
<oerheks> -d development or '-do me the latest beta now!'
<freakyy> hi :) i run 17.10 perfectly on my laptop and on my big pc. i have one problem on my laptop. the boot-up screen looks instead of purple it looks white and font has pink shadow, everything wron color so to say ;D
<freakyy> i just reported a bug :D
<gregl> Where can i find info on nvidia Gforce 9500 GT and whether it will work with 17.10? I have googled for the info,but so far i'm coming up empty..
<gregl> Under 16.04 i'm running 340.102..
<powersj> gregl: via nVidia's own webiste, 340.104 is the latest driver for that family of cards (e.g. GeForce 9 series) per http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/123703/en-us
<powersj> there does appear to be a package with that version in artful: "nvidia-340 - NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.104"
<gregl> powersj, Thanks for that.. I did try it a month ago,but after a reboot i had nothing but a black screen.. I couldn't recover from that,so I am a bit reluctant to try it again...
<BluesKaj> gregl, yes the 340 is available on Artful,. I'm using it as we speak on 17.10
<powersj> gregl: yikes :) I can understand not wanting to try again
<BluesKaj> gregl, just make sure you have dkms installed ..it should be by default
<gregl> BluesKaj, That's good to know.. Maybe I will give it a try then.. Thanks I will put your info in my install notes..
<ghostcube> gregl: you shouldnt have only a blank screen after you reboot into a linux system even the driver is faulty. 
<gregl> ghostcube, I have been running Linux since 1994.. I usually can solve most problems,but I could't even get it to boot to a command prompt,to purge the nvidia drivers.. I ended going back to 16.04..
<ghostcube> sure, but this is not a nvidia driver problem
<ghostcube> this sounds like a problem with your system inside 17.10
<gregl> ghostcube, Yeah,perhaps,but this happened nearly a month ago,so I will give it a go when the release comes out... Thanks
<stochastix> Hi, is there going to be an easy upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 possibly  ?
<ghostcube> gregl: sure, could be a regression in an rc state of the iso
<ghostcube> :)
<vithiri> I noticed while installing the daily from yesterday on my laptop using the default partitioning (delete everything and move ahead) that no swap partition and no swap file was created -- is that intentional? I eventually ran out of memory and had some random freezes before managing to Google my way towards creating a swap file.
<BluesKaj> vithiri, that's odd usually there's a reminder popup to create a swap in the partitioning phase
<vithiri> BluesKaj: There's no partitioning phase if you just accept the defaults. :)
<BluesKaj> are you sure?
<vithiri> BluesKaj: Looks like the same was observed in 17.04 as well (https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2359100). Still reading through the thread though.
<vithiri> Perhaps the use case is rare, or it's just a fluke. I don't find a lot of references to it.
<vithiri> This laptop is admittedly very low on RAM and would choke without swap fairly quickly.
<BluesKaj> use gparted live media to create a swap, it's not difficult
<vithiri> I just created a swapfile, now it works fine. I'm not sure if that's the expected OOB experience though. :)
<flocculant> it's not
<vithiri> That seems to be how the referenced thread ended as well.
<BluesKaj> hmm, that surprises me, but i usually prepartition before installing clean so the swap already exists 
<flocculant> xubuntu at least creates swapfile in /
<flocculant> just booting the ubuntu iso
<flocculant> BluesKaj: ack - if there is some swap somewhere that gets used, if none exists *buntu no longer creates a swap partition, just a swapfile
<BluesKaj> we're talking about swap paririons here..swap files a re a different story
<flocculant> BluesKaj: you're talking about swap partitions - vithiri was talking about no swapfile :D
<flocculant> well we all are :p
<vithiri> I'm used to creating a swap partition myself, or rather just using the one I've got around in the partitioning. This was the first time for a long time that I just went with the default to see what happens. It seems like it should have created a swapfile by default.
<BluesKaj> flocculant, think he meant partition 
<flocculant> vithiri: it should have
<BluesKaj> vithiri, wonder if a minimum amount of ram now precludes a swapfile or partition
<vithiri> https://pastebin.com/LmiphEk5 -- here's a comparison of "top" running before and after creating my swapfile.
<BluesKaj> I don't trust autopartitioning ...period 
<vithiri> That's why I usually handle it myself. :D
<flocculant> vithiri: I assume that fstab doesn't have a /swapfile line ? alos you could look in /var/log/installer/partman to see if that shows any swap
<vithiri> flocculant: Now it does. I can't tell you if it did before I created the file, but the file wasn't there.
<flocculant> well I just tried xubuntu and ubuntu - both created a swapfile in / as expected
<flocculant> not having one is definitely not expected :)
<vithiri> flocculant: There is this line: /lib/partman/finish.d/25create_swapfile: IN: PARTITIONS =dev=sda
<vithiri> flocculant: I guess the first one is for the swapfile created on the USB media.
<flocculant> I guess - not sure though :)
<vithiri> Sorry, I was disconnected for some reason. If it was more widespread, you'd most likely have been alerted apart from an obscure thread over at the forums already. :)
<flocculant> yup
<vithiri> So far, no further freezes in 17.10 on this machine after creating the swapfile at least. Could be worth keeping an eye on complaints. :)
<lundmar> lol, in Ubuntu 17.10, running gnome-terminal and pressing f11 (fullscreen) repeatedly will make the terminal window shrink :/
<vithiri> lundmar: Try to grab hold of the right hand side border and resize it horizontally swiftly back and forth. Just read about that issue on Reddit.
<vithiri> lundmar: Most likely, the window will keep growing vertically.
<lundmar> vithiri: I can't reproduce that. However, the F11 shrink is quite annoying when working in and out of terinals during the day.
<vithiri> lundmar: Can you reproduce it with two tabs open?
<vithiri> lundmar: Noticed I can't reproduce it with only one tab.
<lundmar> vithiri: No - works fine here.
<vithiri> lundmar: https://media.giphy.com/media/3ohhwrTSfFj17Zek5W/giphy.gif
<lundmar> vithiri: No, I can't reproduce it. I'm running Gnome/Wayland.
<ignoo> hello, running ubuntu GNOME 16.04, have some issue with ubuntu ArtfulAardvark: https://pastebin.com/W1tBbqpq . Thank you for your support.
<nacc> that is spam --^ also was done in #ubuntu, just fyi
<krytarik> And also in #ubuntuforums.
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-18
<luisoliv> em guys, is ubuntu 17.10 already out there?
<TJ-> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<TJ-> !beta
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Artful and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 17.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<TJ-> drat! what's the factoid for the release date?
<luisoliv> ty, i needed that last command
<TJ-> end of month I think
<luisoliv> oh i see
<hggdh> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out yet.  Check back on Thursday!
<liuxg> when I run a command inside a container like "ssh root@$IPADDR lxc-attach -P /usr/lib/lm_containers -n ivi -- ls *.rpm", it complains "ls: *.rpm: No such file or directory". does it mean that I cannot use * inside the command? If I remove the *, it runs well. what should I do? thanks
<Faux> You can sometimes use sh -c 'ls *.rpm'
<Faux> Quoting / commands over ssh is a *nightmare*, it's almost always easier to write a script and pipe it into "ssh root@host bash".
<liuxg> Faux, thanks for your tips. I will have a try for it
<Faux> printf '#!/bin/sh\nprintf "== %%s ==\\n" "$@"\n' > debug-args.sh && chmod a+x debug-args.sh && ssh localhost ./debug-args.sh foo 'bar baz' quux
<liuxg> Faux, thanks your method works.
<rebbel1> good day
<rebbel1> i deleted sda with windows 10 on it, installed ubuntu 17.04 on sdb2 from Live CD, no bootable device found
<freakyy> rebbel1: u have to install grub ... on the right device
<freakyy> try putting grub on /dev/sda
<rebbel1> thanks freaky
<rebbel1> thanks freakyy
<rebbel1> can i create a new sda with grub in Gparted ?
<v3n0m> ubuntu 17.10 slow boot 
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, "systemd-analyze critical-chain" ?
<v3n0m> where's the bin?
<v3n0m> pastebin?
<lordcirth_work> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordcirth_work> pastebinit is handy
<v3n0m> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25767102/
<v3n0m> Also, sometimes it took once almost 50 seconds in systemd-analyze 
<v3n0m> kernel boot + user space
<oerheks> is that slow?
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, look through dmesg for errors; are you on a hard drive, if so, what rpm?
<v3n0m> command please
<lordcirth_work> dmesg | grep -i error | less
<lordcirth_work> Ought to catch most things
<v3n0m> Its 5-6 seconds longer than usual from ubuntu 17.04
<v3n0m> and it once took almost 50 seconds
<v3n0m> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25767140/
<v3n0m> here it is
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, so, is the OS installed on a hard drive or SSD?
<v3n0m> I think when I shut the computer down and turn it on it takes more time. Rebooting I guess take less. I don't seem to notice the difference but systemd-analyze tells me.
<v3n0m> hard drive.
<lordcirth_work> So, 50s is not absurdly long for a full desktop boot on a hard drive.
<v3n0m> But that wasn't the case on ubuntu 17.04
<v3n0m> you are not getting the point.
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, 5 seconds longer than 17.04?
<v3n0m> Yeah, and it once took 50 seconds
<v3n0m> I mean the kernel takes only 3 seconds or so
<v3n0m> the user space programs take time
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, are you on wifi or ethernet?  I notice networkmanager is taking a long time
<v3n0m> wifi
<lordcirth_work> 50% chance it's wifi causing the delay
<v3n0m> Yeah, I had a network not connecting problem in my university campus. Can be because of that
<v3n0m> But still, is there a way to decrease the boot time even more?
<v3n0m> some grub config maybe? I know that has nothing to do with systemd-analyze but I just like my machine booting up fastly.
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, yeah, I get that :) I once spent a day tweaking Gentoo to get 28s from grub to login.
<v3n0m> Yeah.
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, if your grub is showing a menu during boot, and you don't need that, you can skip that
<v3n0m> Also, the logo appears like just for a second. Its just pink screen. No, it's hidden. The hidden thing is enabled I guess.
<lordcirth_work> If you aren't using snapd - most people don't - you can run 'systemctl disable snapd'
<v3n0m> its the Ubuntu snaps feature?
<lordcirth_work> Personally I remove the 'quiet splash' text from the grub settings.  Probably doesn't speed up much but it's cooler and better for troubleshooting
<v3n0m> lordcirth_work: the drive is fine right no problems? I gave you a pastebin of it.
<v3n0m> I just like the ubuntu logo
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, I don't see a paste of drive info? 'smartctl -a /dev/sda' will get drive health
<v3n0m> actually, I am talking about the demsg errors
<v3n0m> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25767140/
<lordcirth_work> Oh yeah nothing there.
<oerheks> lloks like sda2 is flaulty, mounted read-only
<oerheks> c/looks
<v3n0m> Anyone used tor here? I had done proxy settings in torrc file since my campus has proxy set up but I used to do an https proxy and it would work in archlinux but I haven't been able to make it work in 17.04. Not tested in this one. But the tor process just gets active (exited) by seeing the status of the tor service.
<v3n0m> what sort of problem?
<v3n0m> sda2 is my root partition. How can it be read only?
<oerheks> ..
<v3n0m> why are you saying it's faulty?
<nacc> oerheks: the prior paste just shows that the option to remount ro on errors is set, it doesn't say it is mounted ro yet
<oerheks> oh oke, then why posting the message..
<v3n0m> so why is this behaviour?
<v3n0m> is it trouble worthy nacc?
<oerheks> and quick change subject to tor. ..
<v3n0m> ??
<v3n0m> what do you mean oerheks? I wasn't changing subject. I had that problem too but you sort of put me wondering that is there a problem with sda2?
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, no, it's fine.
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, for TOR you'll probably need a different channel
<v3n0m> okay
<v3n0m> So is that error to everybody?
<v3n0m> btw, I am on the devlopment release. Tomorrow, when Ubuntu 17.10 is released officialy, I will update to the point release right? No need to reinstall?
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, ? the second line there is just saying that your filesystem was mounted with a setting that will go read-only if there's an error
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, yeah just updating works I think
<v3n0m> I mean that thing comes in everybody's demsg error or not?
<vithiri> Anyone else experiencing that the battery status icon doesn't update to reflect the actual battery levels currently? If I click the indicators, the actual level displays in the menu.
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, the command I gave is not finding all errors, it's looking for all messages that contain the word "error".  Slight difference.
<v3n0m> okay
<lordcirth_work> And yeah, it's normal.
<v3n0m> so its fine
<v3n0m> Alright. You think that I will be updated to the point release or are you sure? There is a big different between these two.
<v3n0m> btw, tweaks isn't present by default?
<jbicha> v3n0m: there are no point releases for non-LTS releases like Ubuntu 17.10
<jbicha> the Tweaks app is not installed by default but it's easy to install
<v3n0m> so what's the 17.10 release called then?
<jbicha> Ubuntu 17.10
<v3n0m> haha
<v3n0m> but still if a person upgrades from 17.04 won't it be a point release then?
<jbicha> but the most recent LTS is Ubuntu 16.04.3
<jbicha> we use the term "point release" to talk about that final 3rd part of the number which is only present for LTS releases
<v3n0m> Actually, I was wondering that whether the pacakges in 16.04.3 gets updated
<jbicha> all Ubuntu releases get security and bug fixes
<v3n0m> Like seriously it will be like really long about 2 years to get new versions
<jbicha> but if you want brand new versions of software, you (usually) have to upgrade to a new Ubuntu release
<v3n0m> like some software might have changed or devloped much
<jbicha> or you can use snap's
<v3n0m> does a point release provide updated software?
<jbicha> no, it's just regular security and bug fixes (and an updated kernel and some graphics drivers)
<oerheks> LTS gives stable packages, not the *newest* , yet it gets security updates backported
<jbicha> it's just more convenient to install from a point release that has a lot of those bug fixes pre-installed instead of having to download as much afterwards
<lordcirth_work> newer minor versions, not major versions, in general
<v3n0m> 2 years is a long time and software change a lot in that time
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, yep, that's what ppas are for
<v3n0m> so that's what I am asking. Like is the software never updated.
<lordcirth_work> I have haproxy 1.7 from a ppa, for example
<v3n0m> But I don't really trust ppas.
<v3n0m> They can break my system.
<oerheks> " Like is the software never updated" is not true
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, well you shouldn't automatically trust them; but when the developer is the one making them, they are safe
<v3n0m> So yeah, but still you have the worry of dependency conflict
<v3n0m> And some dependencies which migh be newer
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, depends on what software you are installing
<v3n0m> and cause problems to your software
<lordcirth_work> Don't ever install glibc from ppa, lol
<v3n0m> already installed or ones you want to install
<v3n0m> not much. I would prefer nvidia drivers and some programming ides etc
<lordcirth_work> Well, if you want newer stuff, then upgrade every 6 months instead of using LTS's.
<v3n0m> nvidia drivers from ppa are safe?
<v3n0m> how about backports?
<v3n0m> in lts
<oerheks> backports are tested, sure
<oerheks> i just wonder why you ask if they are 'safe'..
<v3n0m> so safe then.
<v3n0m> I mean that won't really cause problems to my system in terms of dependency
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, the great thing about digital systems is that it's trivial to reinstall and load your backups
<v3n0m> well can you answer my question please?
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, I don't know everything, most ppas don't break things, use common sense and have backups
<lordcirth_work> I use nvidia ppa drivers, as do many others, and they are generally pretty stable
<oerheks> proposed repo, is what you should avoid, unless you have a *reason* for it.
<oerheks> backports are fine
<oerheks> but you will find no backports in 17.10, it is not out yet.
<ignoo> Hello,running ubuntu GNOME 16.04, have some issues with ubuntu Artful Aardvark: https://pastebin.com/BgBHExes ; Thank you for your Support.
<ke-esc> Hello all. I have 17.10 running on my PC with an nvidia card. The monitors won't power off after delay. I tried running 'vbetool dpms off' but it throws an error that open/dev/mem is not permitted
<ke-esc> Any thoughts?
<nacc> ke-esc: did you try with sudo?
<ke-esc> nacc, yes, ran that with sudo
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-19
<CVirus> When will it hit the repos?
<dupondje> ? :)
<CVirus> I mean when will the release happen :D
<dupondje> you can just upgrade now already? :D
<v3n0m> Ubuntu 17.10 released?
<v3n0m> guys?
<v3n0m> hi
<v3n0m> ubuntu 17.10 released?
<v3n0m> Just tell me when it will be released. Isn't it 19th October already?
<Faux> Why does it matter? Just do-release-upgrade now and you'll be on it.
<v3n0m> The final release maybe different from the do-release-upgrade
<v3n0m> that's why
<Faux> Given it's been "frozen" for a week, and hasn't had any updates for three days (iirc); probably not.
<v3n0m> frozen means that they are going to fix bugs bro
<Faux> Mmm hmm.
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: N/A | Schedule: N/A | Daily builds: N/A | For 17.10 support, please visit #ubuntu
<lordcirth_work> So, is this channel basically empty until there's an alpha?
<Seveas> until the archives are open
<oerheks> Yes, we are now guessing the 18.04 name
<lordcirth_work> I see :) What's the most popular guess? 
<TJ-> Bushy Bassarisk
<oerheks> Bully Baboon
<lordcirth_work> I don't think they'd use "Bully" it's a bit negative
<vithiri> Barbaric Bassoonist?
<oerheks> Boscat , Bobbejaan, Buffel would be the most logical http://southafrican-wildlife.blogspot.nl/2008/10/african-animal-names.html
<TJ-> Blooming Broke, if there isn't a concerted effort to clean up bugs for once!
<acheronuk> Big Bat
<lordcirth_work> LOL
<lordcirth_work> Well I'm happy that they at least changed the desktop one release *before* the LTS!
<acheronuk> Barmy Boa
<lordcirth_work> that's a good one
<graingert> wow that released early!
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-22
<dupondje> Install 17.10 on my other laptop... But no wayland option available? :(
<tsimonq2> dupondje: It should be the default.
<dupondje> tsimonq2: well I can't just select it :(
<tsimonq2> dupondje: My point is, it's already selected :P
<dupondje> tsimonq2: its not :) gdm       1663  0.3  0.4 300996 39952 tty1     Sl+  21:33   0:02  |       \_ /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg vt1 -displayfd 3 -auth /run/user/120/gdm/Xauthority -background none -noreset -keeptty -verbose 3
<dupondje> :(
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> hm
<TJ-> dupondje: what GPU + driver is in use? I read in the release notes the gnome compositor won't be used if the driver is known to have problems
<dupondje> nouveau ... :)
<dupondje> NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 540M] FYI
<TJ-> any clues with "systemctl status gdm3.service" or "journalctl -u gdm3.service" ?
<dupondje> nothing usefull there :(
<TJ-> dupondje: there's supposedly an option in the gdm3.conf file which is, I think, commented out by default.
<dupondje> TJ-: not finding any reason atm... Ah well, i'll search futher :)
<dupondje> also seems like changing language to Nederlands (Belgie) is not possible, always selects 'Nederlands (Nederland)' ... :x
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-15
<resoluti0n> hi
<resoluti0n> I have 3 gnome extensions that do not load since my upgrade to 18.10...has anyone experienced the same issue?
<resoluti0n> some extensions has start to work again after a reinstallation but 3 of them are still not working
<resoluti0n> ...has anyone experienced something similar with 18.10?
<hggdh> resoluti0n: yes, I have -- some extensions were not updated to the new Gnome version, and were failing. IDK if this is your case
<hggdh> (right now I am running KDE, given my install was locking up under Gnome, and I did not have time to investigate)
<resoluti0n> hggdh: ok so I guess 18.10 has still has many issues remaining under Gnome. 
<hggdh> resoluti0n: not really. My issues are probably *mine*, since I was testing some things not-really-official
<hggdh> for the extensions... except for the Ubuntu-packaged ones, they depend on the extension developer to update
<resoluti0n> hggdh: do you know if the extension packages available in the official 18.10 are the same that are available on https://extension.gnome.org ?
<hggdh> resoluti0n: they were the same at one (recent) point in time.
<hggdh> if they are still the same... again depends on the extension developer
<resoluti0n> so the gnome website could have a more recent version of a extension...
<hggdh> of course
<resoluti0n> ok good to know. thanks :) I don't know if I will just dd my computer back to 18.04 or if I will take some time to troubleshoot this a little further.  
<resoluti0n> anyway thx again! :)
<hggdh> yw
<hggdh> resoluti0n: for the record, I went back to Gnome, and dconf reset -f /
<hggdh> and it seems good. Obviously, I lost all Gnome configuration
<resoluti0n> hggdh: Interesting! I will try that later this evening or tommorrow to see if that could fix the problems for me as well. Thanks! 
<resoluti0n> I finally decide to try it right away and unfortunately, the reset didn't works for me. I also try earlier to reinstall the extensions directly from Gnome website and that didn't work neither unfortunately. I will just re-image my computer to 18.04 tommorow and wait that those extensions get updated for Gnome 3.30 before upgrading again.
<hggdh> resoluti0n: try also gsettings list-schemas | xargs -n 1 gsettings reset-recursively
<hggdh> if you are going to re-install, this could still do the trick
<confused_llama> anyone in here willing to help me with an odd one?
<Bashing-om> !ask | confused_llama 
<ubottu> confused_llama: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<confused_llama> cosmic cuttlefish cannot see the battery on my hp detachable notebook. 
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-16
<confused_llama> fedora 28 can see it, and upower has it listed as battery_BATC. on ubuntu theres no listing for any batterys. any ideas on how i can force this install to see BATC?
<confused_llama> if its any help, this system is an HP x2 detachable, with the cherrytrail nightmare.
<resoluti0n> hggdh: thx I will try this also tomorrow before re-installing. 
 * confused_llama bangs head on desk
<tsimonq2> TJ-: Mind if I PM you real quick?
<tsimonq2> (I'd JFDI but you have flags set.)
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-17
<Akimb> Hey. 18.10 gets stuck on "Started bpfilter" while booting. Any recommendations what to try to fix this issue? Perhaps this is a known issue for 18.10?
<guiverc> i have a lubuntu 18.04.1 (x86) recent install that I'm trying to `do-release-upgrade -d` to 18.10 but it reports "Upgrades to the development release are only available from the latest supported ver" -- how can i explore what the issue is?   (it had 4.18 kernel team ppa added, but same err on 4.15; and an ex-fedora /home)
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-18
<TJ-> guiverc: seems to be triggerd due to "if m.new_dist is None:"
<TJ-> guiverc: does this file list cosmic?  "cat /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release-lts-development"
<guiverc> nope - only xenial & bionic
<TJ-> guiverc: right, so the Core hasn't fetched the latest file
<Bashing-om> guiverc: "Preparing to unpack .../ubuntu-release-upgrader-core_1%3a18.04.27_all.deb ...
<Bashing-om> "
<TJ-> guiverc: OK, debug shows there's a user-local cached file which if present stops it fetching from the changelog server. 
<TJ-> guiverc: so: "rm ~/.cache/update-manager-core/meta-release-lts-development"
<TJ-> guiverc: then try "DEBUG_UPDATE_MANAGER=1 do-release-upgrade -c -d" (this just fetches/checks)
<TJ-> guiverc: hmmm, that still fails here, weird
<guiverc> neither worked TJ, , current bionic, found xenial, found bionic here too
<TJ-> guiverc: oh, you've probably got "Prompt=lts" in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades - that needs to be "normal" for a LTs>no-LTS d-ru
<guiverc> yep correct TJ
<guiverc> :)
<guiverc> thanks TJ - found... thanks also Bashing-om :)
<TJ-> Looks like the image builds are just starting to complete
<un2him> when
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-19
* DalekSec changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: ?? ?? (19.04) | Schedule: TBD | Daily builds: TBD | For 18.10 support, please visit #ubuntu
<DonkeyHotei> has the DD release been named yet?
<DalekSec> Not that I have seen.
<Asad2005> please help no gui after upgrade amdgpu, it goes to low graphic nad reconfigure doesnot work i checked logs but couldnot figure out
<Asad2005> ظمثشرث
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-20
<Asad2005> if i booted with live cd 18.10 would it be ok to copy xorg config files to my installed system which have gui issue after upgrade ? if yes what files should i transfer 
<ducasse> Asad2005: 18.10 support is in #ubuntu now, much better chance of getting help there
<Asad2005> ducasse: i am trying since yesterday to no avail, i thought here might be better
<ducasse> Asad2005: this channel will be pretty dead until development of what will be 19.04 starts
<Asad2005> ducasse: thanks
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-14
<tomreyn> remaining bugs which may get fixed before release: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=rls-ee-incoming
<lotuspsychje> did that johnbogle issue got fixxed?
<jeremy31> Not sure
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx jeremy31 
<AlexPortable> Have to reinstall my PC, does it make sense to install 19.10 already, or better 19.04 and then upgrade next week?
<Faux> Install 19.10, it's effectively done.
<AlexPortable> What's still missing?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Query: How do I install steam on eoan? I tried apt install steam-installer but it says unmet dependencies, depends on steam but it is not installable. 
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: roughly speaking: what's listed here (though not everything will make it): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=rls-ee-incoming
<AlexPortable> How do I install ambiance theme in 19.10?
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: for easy themes switching install gnome-tweak-tool
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: and fresh from the press today: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/10/install-gnome-shell-themes-ubuntu-18-04/
<AlexPortable> Where do I get ambiance? 
<AlexPortable> I can only find clones of it
<lotuspsychje> !info light-themes
<ubottu> light-themes (source: ubuntu-themes): Light Themes (Ambiance and Radiance). In component universe, is optional. Version 19.04-0ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 447 kB, installed size 17247 kB
<AlexPortable> Unable to locate ubuntu-themes
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: sudo apt install light-themes
<AlexPortable> Unable to locate Ubuntu-themes
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<AlexPortable> Hit:4 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan-security InRelease ** (appstreamcli:5005): WARNING **: 18:05:14.519: No origin found for file nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_eoan_main_dep11_Components-amd64.yml.gz ** (appstreamcli:5005): WARNING **: 18:05:14.520: No origin found for file nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_eoan_universe_dep11_Components-amd64.yml.gz ** (appstreamcli:5005): WARNING **: 18:05:14.520: 
<AlexPortable> No origin found for file nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_eoan_multiverse_dep11_Components-amd64.yml.gz
<AlexPortable> that might explain why
<AlexPortable> someone can help me fix this?
<AlexPortable> nvm got it to work
<bittin> Updating :)
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-15
<CarlenWhite> Getting some kernel panics related to memory. Hoping my memory isn't giving up the ghost.
<CarlenWhite> Or best case something has a nasty bug.
<CarlenWhite> https://termbin.com/qf06
<CarlenWhite> journalctl -b -1 output, trimmed.
<CarlenWhite> Oh, it's amdgpu
<CarlenWhite> Well, now I know who to heckle.
<sparr> 19.10 changes sudo to not preserve $HOME?
<sparr> I can't find this mentioned anywhere, but am noticing the behavior change
<donofrio> anyone know of a "ports" version of  19.04 for ppc?
<donofrio> 20.04 I mean
<lotuspsychje> 20.04 isnt out yet
<OerHeks> 16.04.6 was the latest version that supports ppc
<guiverc> donofrio, 20.04 = 2020.April which is still a long time away; ppc64el 19.04 can be obtained via http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/disco/main/installer-ppc64el/current/images/netboot/
<nt0> re: "unstable and will probably break your computer [...]": is 19.10 in good enough shape at this point (two days from release, iirc) that i can expect to plink around on it in a VM without much trouble?  i tried a 19.10 daily very early on and it was borked.
<tomreyn> "plink around on it" as in use ssh?
<Faux> nt0: I'm surprised it was broken even at the start, but yeah, it's fine.
<nt0> tomreyn: well i suppose i might, but what i meant was to use it for general computing without anything important going on.  i'm planning to set up a haskell dev vm on my laptop and would like to use ubuntu 19.10.
<Faux> "plink around" means "mess around", not "run plink".
<nt0> Faux: great, downloading now.
<tomreyn> thanks Faux
<tomreyn> nt0: i guess you should use the daily iso, not the beta, in case you're undecided there
<dax> i.e. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<nt0> tomreyn: aye.  that's what i chose.  i assume that it's "rolling" in the sense that it'll be sync'ed up with whatever ships on the 17th.
<tomreyn> you can install updates and thus land on the same state as the release installer would put you, yes
<tomreyn> not rolling as in a rolling linux distro, but i'm sure you're aware of this.
<dax> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Eoan and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 19.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<dax> (full-upgrade being notable because it usually isn't needed once Ubuntu's released, but occasionally is during development, even this late in the game)
<nt0> tomreyn: of course.  hence quotes and why i asked :D.  dax: i habitually do full-upgrade every few logins, so it sounds like i'm covered.  what would i use instead?  dist-upgrade?
<dax> lots of people just do upgrade instead of full-upgrade
<dax> assuming you're checking the package list and making sure it's doing something sane, full-upgrade is fine
<nt0> ah, just read up on it.  sounds like the major (only?) difference between upgrade and full-upgrade is that full will remove packages if the maintainers have done so whereas upgrade will not
<bittin_> https://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/1030/jblive/ Review of Ubuntu 19.10 tonight
<bittin_>  burning the iso with fixed sudo now :)
<bittin_> Now there is 19.10 time in this weeks LUP
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-16
<bobbicat> I encountered a bug on kubuntu ermine can I report it here?
<bobbicat> or if not how do i report?
<bobbicat>  I encountered a bug on kubuntu ermine can I report it here?
<bobbicat> or if not how do i report?
<RikMills> bobbicat: run in a terminal 'ubuntu-bug package' where package is the name of the package that has the bug
<tomreyn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bobbicat> thanks guys
<lotuspsychje> !final | evng 
<ubottu> evng: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Eoan and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 19.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<lotuspsychje> does that answer your question evng?
<evng> lotuspsychje: sorry had to go afk, so yes, thats what I wanted to know. Where i cant find the latest (daily?) iso of 19.10 ?
<lotuspsychje> evng: currently the RC iso's are out, see the url in our topic
<guiverc> evng, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/404/builds  (navigate to flavor wanted..)
<evng> thank you
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-17
<dax> Ubuntu 19.10 Final Call For Testing - https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-19-10-final-call-for-testing/12995
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic does not exist in eoan
<juliavmuser> hello guys-girls-pets :)
<lotuspsychje> uh
<juliavmuser> hmm lets try headers
<lotuspsychje> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.8-2 (eoan), package size 32 kB, installed size 221 kB
<juliavmuser> !info linux-headers
<ubottu> Package linux-headers does not exist in eoan
<lotuspsychje> maybe they are still fixing things atm
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic eoan
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic does not exist in eoan
<juliavmuser> !info linux-aws
<ubottu> Package linux-aws does not exist in eoan
<Bashing-om> eoan (kernel): Generic Linux kernel image >> 5.3.0.18.21: amd64 arm64 armhf ppc64el s390x .
<lotuspsychje> ty Bashing-om 
<juliavmuser> thank Bashing, thats good news, although I will most likely use 5.4rc with that release
<ubuking> hey
<ubuking> is it out
<ubuking> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<ubuking> !isitout
<ubuking> !isitout
<ubuking> hey !:D
<ubuking> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<tomreyn> ubuking: you can also keep reloading the mailing list archive, might be easier.
<ubuking> url?
<ubuking> tomreyn
<tomreyn> ubuking: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<RikMills> there are last minute ISO rebuilds to be done and tested, so some hrs yet
<ubuking> thanks
<ubuking> Oh Insider news
<ubuking> iso respin ? due to a error ? failure ?
<RikMills> connecting to wireless in the installer broke if you go straight to install instead of the live session
<ubuking> ah thanks
<ubuking> are you a DE`V?
<evng> i wonder why linux distros are so fragile and break so easily
<RikMills> ubuking: Kubuntu developer and Ubuntu MOTU
<ubuking> COol!!
<ubuking> ubuntu is BEST RikMills
<RikMills> evng: same reason they can be fixed again quickly ;)
<ubuking> but i can complain About Gewrman support channel RikMills
<ubuking> some are very bad !!!
<dupondje> just do-release-update -d
<dupondje> :P
<bittin> dupondje: still around 7 hours left until stable 19.10 ?
<dupondje> no reason to wait for a dist-upgrade :D
<ubuking> hey!!!!!
<ubuking> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<lordcirth> PSA: Using zsync to download the updated ISO saves a lot of bandwidth for both sides.
<tomreyn> yes, zsync is awesome. :)
<OerHeks> zsync needs a previous iso ?
<lordcirth> Yes, but many of us have been zsyncing the daily ISO
<lordcirth> Or even a 19.04 ISO can save a fair chunk
<lordcirth> The daily from last week was a 91% match
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Focal Fossa (20.04) | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule | Daily builds: N/A | For 19.10 support, please visit #ubuntu
<dax> that's a lot less N/A than usual for the start of the cycle. I am pleased.
<Sbur3> I downloaded 19.10 a couple days ago.  I admit that, in my case, not the most intelligent choice.  But I have 7 packages that give a status code 1 so far.  linux-firmware, gosa, linux-image-lowlatency, linuxlowlatency, initramfs-tools, and two kernels.  Will this work oncee the final release comes out totally?  Or do I need to fix something to make them install and configurer correctly?
<dax> final release is out
<dax> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<dax> use that command to grab any changed packages
<Sbur3> dax: But here's the question.  If I type that in, I will get the packages I mentioned completely set up?
<dax> dunno, i'd try it and if it doesn't help then ask #ubuntu for help with with it
<Sbur3> dax: Ok
<dax> well, what i'd actually do is reinstall with a release ISO 'cause i don't use RC ISOs in production, but i'm assuming you don't want to do that
<dax> but yeah, now that it's out it's supported in #ubuntu
<Sbur3> dax: I'm a relative noob, so I don't want to do something too complicated or risky.
<Sbur3> dax: I'm moving back to ubuntu. Thx
<Pici> whats a fossa?
<lotuspsychje> cat
<lotuspsychje> sort of
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: you explain plz
<OerHeks> it is a cat from madagascar
<OerHeks> speciality, he hides his butthole :-D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossa_(animal)#Etymology
<lotuspsychje> such a weird cat
<dax> pretty fitting, since one of ubuntu's goals is to hide all the weird stuff in Linux for end-users
 * dax runs
<OerHeks> "hidden backdoor"
<lotuspsychje> lol dax 
 * OerHeks wanders off to the dishes
<Fudge> congrats everyone on the release
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-18
<ubuking> HELLO!!! :D
<ubuking> !isitout
<ubottu> It's out! Grab your party hats and cake at #ubuntu-release-party, and see ubuntu.com or your favorite flavor website for download links :)
<BLZbubba> hi guys, in 20.04 are you going to have an option to install XRDP via the installer?
<BLZbubba> i can't begin to describe how infinitely helpful it is to Linux adoption
<BLZbubba> remote desktop is a universally supported protocol these days
<BLZbubba> but making xrdp work without distro support is quite painful
<BLZbubba> fwiw the most hardcore windows person in our group gave us serious props for xrdp
<OerHeks> xrdp is in our repos
<BLZbubba> that is a great start but what will it take to promoted it to the installer, like sshd for example
<BLZbubba> admittedly integrating with the different desktops is tricky (which is why so few people bother with it)
<valorie> BLZbubba: I think you'd have to talk to your favorite flavor to do that
<valorie> Ubuntu-as-a-flavor is unlikely to follow unless the "tricky" is worked out
<valorie> #ubuntu-flavors is the chan where we all hang out
<tomreyn> on default ubuntu, you can easily setup VNC (a widely supported protocol using openly documented internet standard RFB) via settings -> sharing
<BLZbubba> VNC is horrifying
<BLZbubba> from an ease-of-use standpoint
<OerHeks> if such thing would happen, certainly not in an LTS version
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-19
 * johnjbogle1 waves hello
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle1: this channel is not awaiting 20.04 devel process
<lotuspsychje> *now
<johnjbogle1> Ok thx, what does that mean? 
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle1: it means 20.04 is the next LTS and the developement will start soon, and our testers will talk here
<johnjbogle1> Is it still ok to get help here for this ongoing issue of mine, or somewhere more appropriate now?
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle1: this channel is only for 20.04 development now
<lotuspsychje> other supported ubuntu releases are handled in #ubuntu
<johnjbogle1> ok thanks
<johnjbogle1> Should I repeat my issue there, or just pick up from where we were before?
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle1: when nobody responds, its always good to re-ask your original question with all details and wait patiently
<johnjbogle1> ok thanks :) 
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Focal Fossa (20.04) | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule | Daily builds: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds | For 19.10 support, please visit #ubuntu
<dax> gonna try linking to iso.qa for builds this cycle and see how it goes
<dax> might be a bit confusing for people 'cause the download links aren't right there, but we'll see
<dax> (that also means we're pointing at pending ISOs which i usually don't like doing, but i think it might be worth it for the extra "here's how you test focal" exposure)
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-20
<ubuking> hey
<ubuking> ,
<ubuking> hey ! :D
<lotuspsychje> !focal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<lotuspsychje> great
<tuxakadjseb> A preversion of Ubuntu 20.04 is it available ?
<lotuspsychje> yes tuxakadjseb see topic url milestone
<tuxakadjseb> Okay. I go to this url.
<lotuspsychje> tuxakadjseb: keep in mind this is very early stage, breakage 'could' happen
<tuxakadjseb> I know that.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic does not exist in eoan
<lotuspsychje> !info hexchat focal
<ubottu> 'focal' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<OerHeks> !info hexchat fossa
<ubottu> 'fossa' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<OerHeks> :-P
<lotuspsychje> too early :p
<tomreyn> rmadison already knows about focal (focal/universe has hexchat 2.14.2-5, focal-proposed/universe has hexchat 2.14.2-5build1)
<uRock> Trying to get to 20.04, but getting this when I run do-release-upgrade -d "Upgrades to the development release are only 
<uRock> available from the latest supported release."
<OerHeks> upgrade path is not released for 19.10 yet ..
<OerHeks> so your early adaption of 20.04 lts has to wait, no date given .
<tomreyn> just edit sources.list if you want a constantly broken on-the-edge 20.04 system
<uRock> Thanks OerHeks and tomreyn . I jwant to watch it break. It wouldn't be the first or last time.
<tomreyn> so i told you how you can break it. won't provide more assistence with it now since if i do, i know what'll be next ;)
<uRock> Lol, not doing it just yet.
